# AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread



## Edelhamster (8. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread  *

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*RX 6700XT - 40CU - 12GB GDDR6 + 96MB InfinityCache - 479$
RX 6800 - 60CU - 16GB GDDR6 + 128MB InfinityCache - 579$
RX 6800XT - 72CU - 16GB GDDR6 + 128MB InfinityCache - 649$
RX 6900XT - 80CU - 16GB GDDR6 + 128MB InfinityCache - 999$




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​
Aktuell wird die Präsentation der neuen Radeon Grafikkarten um den 07.Oktober herum erwartet.
Damit wir hier zu gegebener Zeit in jedem Falle für den gepflegten  Austausch  und wahnwitzige Fachsimpeleien gewappnet sind rufe ich heute mal einen entsprechenden Laberthread für uns ins Leben.
Nach der Ampere-Präsentation und ersten Easter-Eggs in der Fortnite AMD Battle-Arena ist von nun an wohl täglich mit neuen Informationen zu rechnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schauen wir wo die Reise hingeht - Cruiser oder Mountainbike?  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (9. September 2020)

Ich reserviere mal vorsorglich einen Platz hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolotos66 (9. September 2020)

@Edelhamster: Ich hoffe doch auf Rennrad
Eigentlich bin ich mit meiner gepimpten 64 sehr zufrieden, aber es juckt mich schon in den Fingern, was von AMD und mit 16GB zu kaufen. Allerdings nach dem wahrscheinlich opulenten Weihnachtsfest erst wieder wenn ich Geld habe so im Februar/März 2021. Bis dahin sollten a) genügend ausführliche Tests und b) die Realesepreise sich normalisiert haben.
Gruß T.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. September 2020)

@Tolotos66  Rennrad wär auch nice  

Ob da moin schon was offizielles kommt?  Mr.Azor geht unter die Poeten^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (9. September 2020)

Wäre schön. Würde schon gern wissen was AMD liefert.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (9. September 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Mr.Azor geht unter die Poeten











						Charles Strouse - Annie: Tomorrow Songtext
					

Annie: Tomorrow Songtext von Charles Strouse mit Lyrics, deutscher Übersetzung, Musik-Videos und Liedtexten kostenlos auf Songtexte.com




					www.songtexte.com


----------



## Gurdi (9. September 2020)

TheEndOfTheWorld schrieb:


> Nachäffer


Ne ne. Die roten Laberthread haben hier Kultstatus mein Lieber.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. September 2020)

Ich feier den Track


----------



## drstoecker (9. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich reserviere mal vorsorglich einen Platz hier



ich auch, vllt wissen wir ja heute mehr!
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...mysterioese-Ankuendigung-9-September-1357748/


----------



## Gurdi (9. September 2020)

AMDmacht es genau sowie ich vermutet habe,langsam anteasern,die aktuelle Aufmerksamkeit mitnehmen und wenn se gescheit sind ne Bombe platzen lassen kurz vor Launch.
Das wirdein tubulenterMarkt werden die nächsten Wochen beim aktuellen Mininghype.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. September 2020)

Ich glaub wir haben ein Datum 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1303726639013036033

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kelemvor (9. September 2020)

der 28.10 ist aber nu wirklich etwas spät für ein erstes "learn more". 
Nicht das mich das juckt, ich hab Zeit abzuwarten wer das für mich passnede Package liefern wird, und wenn es eine Konsole wird.


----------



## Elistaer (9. September 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> der 28.10 ist aber nu wirklich etwas spät für ein erstes "learn more".
> Nicht das mich das juckt, ich hab Zeit abzuwarten wer das für mich passnede Package liefern wird, und wenn es eine Konsole wird.


Vielleicht ist da die Veröffentlichung der Karten wer weiß. Learn more in Englisch kannst du auch mit Erfahre mehr Übersetzen was wiederum auch Specs und das Drum herum bedeuten kann. Derzeit ist ja AMD sehr still was sowohl die Ryzen der 4 Generation angeht und die RDNA2 Navi Karten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. September 2020)

Soooooo lange noch wer soll das noch so lange aushalten


----------



## dragonslayer1 (10. September 2020)

Navi 12gb 449€

Navi 549€ 16gb

Navi ???? ???? Halo Product(munkelt man ob es wahr ist keine Ahnung das Teil wäre aber über der 3080....Hier wird nur geschaut soviel Leistung wie nur irgendmöglich rauszubekommen 300+ Watt Spekulatius 3 kekse  ) soll erst 2021 kommen.

Nvidia kontert mit 3070TI 16 GB um 599€

Nvidia  Kontert mit 3080 TI ???? ????




Warten hat sich noch nie mehr ausgezahlt als jetzt. Ich warte wogleich ich mir trotzdem eine 3080 kaufe und wenn Navi reinfetzt wird halt getauscht

Übrigens sollten uns Navi ´´leaks´´ bis zum 17 erreichen. Um Nvidia ein bisschen auf die Bremse zu treten.

Das neue Referenz Model von AMD ist dem von Turing nich unähnlich.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (10. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Navi 21 Engineering Sample


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (10. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> AMDmacht es genau sowie ich vermutet habe,langsam anteasern,die aktuelle Aufmerksamkeit mitnehmen und wenn se gescheit sind ne Bombe platzen lassen kurz vor Launch.


Wie man daneben liegen kann


----------



## Downsampler (10. September 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nehme mal an, bei dieser Darstellung handelt es sich um den Playstation 5 Chip, die "BIG" Navi Grafikkarte wird wohl die doppelten Specs haben... vermute ich mal.


----------



## Edelhamster (10. September 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> Navi 21 Engineering Sample


Könnt mir vorstellen, dass auf den Bildern eher Navy Flounder, also der 320mm²  große Chip zu sehen ist.



Downsampler schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, bei dieser Darstellung handelt es sich um den Playstation 5 Chip, die "BIG" Navi Grafikkarte wird wohl die doppelten Specs haben... vermute ich mal.


PS5 kann es eigentlich nicht sein, die geht meinem Wissen nach doch mit 256Bit an den Start. Xbox mit 320Bit.
Hier sind es aber 384Bit.


----------



## Downsampler (10. September 2020)

Muß ja nicht korrekt sein, das Bild.

Wenn man mal überlegt, dann kann das nur ein PS 5 Chip oder eine kleine RDNA 2 Variante sein.

Zum Start von Turing wurde gesagt, daß man für halbewegs gescheites RT ca. 25 TFlops Rechenleistung benötigt. Wenn die Konsolen das bieten sollen bis 4k 30 oder 60 FPS, dann brauchen die soviel Leistung.

AMD wird mit N$ wieder mithalten, also 2x der gezeigten Specs für die Big Navi Karte.


----------



## BohemianRhapsod (10. September 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Könnt mir vorstellen, dass auf den Bildern eher Navy Flounder, also der 320mm²  große Chip zu sehen ist.


AMD selbst hat auch immer nur einen "BigNavi" Chip genannt, der noch dazu ein "halo" Produkt sein soll.

Da passt ein 320mm² Chip als Leak gar nicht.


----------



## Edelhamster (10. September 2020)

Navi22 soll 320mm² haben, Navi21 die 505mm².

War die Tage schon auf Hinweise gestoßen, dass BigNavi auf zwei Shaderclustern  basiert und damit die erste MCM GPU werden könnte. Jetzt kommt da von Graphics Odyssey Hardware  über Twitter schon wieder so eine Meldung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mir soweit ins Bild passen, dass wir doch wieder HBM bekommen und das heute geleakte Bild eben eher Navi22 zeigt.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (10. September 2020)

yey leaks everyday


----------



## Downsampler (10. September 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Navi22 soll 320mm² haben, Navi21 die 505mm².
> 
> War die Tage schon auf Hinweise gestoßen, dass BigNavi auf zwei Shaderclustern  basiert und damit die erste MCM GPU werden könnte. Jetzt kommt da von Graphics Odyssey Hardware  über Twitter schon wieder so eine Meldung.
> 
> Würde mir soweit ins Bild passen, dass wir doch wieder HBM bekommen und das heute geleakte Bild eben eher Navi22 zeigt.



Sieht ja voll authentisch aus wie die AMD Präsentationsfolien....echt toll... oder ist das etwa alles frei erfunden? 

Hat beinahe Jensen Qualität. Wie er da die Grafikkartenattrappe ins Bild hält.

Ich glaube kein Wort davon....


----------



## Edelhamster (11. September 2020)

Ich würd auch nicht drauf wetten, hatte da aber die Tage wiegesagt schon eine händische Skizze bei Twitter gesehen wo Frank Azor  drauf reagiert hat.
Der hat es belächelt, ist nicht auf die dort skizzierte Modulbauweise eingegangen und hat nur die dort ebenfalls notierte Länge der Karte von 12inch, auf 12,5inch korrigiert. Iwo eine interessant, seltsame Reaktion. Wieso überhaupt darauf reagiert?
Der Tweet wurde mittlerweile leider gelöscht und die ursprüngliche Skizze entfernt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über Graphics Odyssey Hardware ist jetzt das neue Schaubild hochgeladen worden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keinen Plan ob letztendlich was dran ist.
Der Ansatz erscheint mir aber nicht ganz abwegig. Es geht ganz klar in Richtung  Multichip-GPU. Könnte ein Zwischenschritt auf dem Entwicklungsweg sein.
Zwischenschritt weil mir die Vorteile einer solchen Lösung noch nicht ganz klar sind. Oder kann AMD hier tatsächlich schon immer den gleichen 40 CU Cluster in hoher Stückmenge produzieren lassen und anschließend per Fabric auf einem Interposer  miteinander verheiraten?
Wäre 1:1 das Zen Prinzip.

edit: original post



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (11. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit würden dann wohl 10% zur  3080 fehlen -.-
Naja, absolut  ungewisse Quelle, von daher mal sehen.

Wir wissen, dass wir nichts wissen, aber soll ja nicht langweilig werden   

edit: 384bit Interface ausgeschlossen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (11. September 2020)

Die Radeons sind immer langsamer im TimeSpy, das heisst nichts. Die 10% sind Arch bedingte Schwankung, das lässt eher auf nahezu identische Leistung schließen. Im FS ist die Karte dann wahrscheinlich ne Ecke schneller da der deutlich mehr auf Bandbreite geht, vor allem in UHD.


----------



## 4thVariety (11. September 2020)

Die AMD Gerüchteküche heute brodelt ja wieder. 
Erklärtes Ziel von AMD war es, mit RDNA2 die Effizienz pro Watt um 50% zu steigern und angeblich sind es sogar 60% geworden.

Will heißen eine 100W RDNA2 Karte wäre 60% schneller als eine 100W RDNA1 Karte. Da muss man auch keine CUs oder ähnliches zählen, denn für uns gilt einfach gesagt, Energie rein, Leistung raus und wir unterstellen AMD dass sie beide 100W Chips wissen zu trimmen, so dass es deren Leistung optimiert.

Eine 5700XT hat einen TDP von 225W. Wenn wir den RDNA2 Chip so krass bauen wie es nur geht, rennen wir irgendwann in ein 300W Kühlkörper Limit. Das sind 33% mehr Energie die 60% besser umgesetzt werden, was in einem Faktor von 2,1 mündet den eine 300W Navi hätte im Vergleich zur 5700XT.

Das wäre dann schon deutlich oberhalb einer 2080Ti und geht in Richtung 3080 Territorium. Die Frage ist halt, ob AMD wirklich eine 300W Karte bauen will. Es erscheint wahrscheinlicher, dass es wieder 225W werden. Das würde erklären warum der Kühlkörper in dem Engineering Sample ausreicht, denn die Klötze haben alle so um die 200W-250W. Das würde die Karte immer noch vor die 3070 bringen und diese dann mit Speicherausstattung blass aussehen lassen. 

Interessant wird Raytracing. Wo die Frames bei Nvidia in die RT Cores gestopft werden die einen Flaschenhals darstellen. Vonn 100 möglichen Frames ohne RT kommen dann hinten noch 45 raus. Dieser Flaschenhals ist sehr gut in RTX-Quake zu sehen. RTX off und man hat ja beliebig viele Frames. AMD scheint den Weg zu gehen an der Stelle lieber allgemein nutzbare Rechenwerke neu zu verteilen. Besonders das Digital Foundry Video zum Crysis Remaster auf der Xbox ist hier sehenswert um einen Eindruck zu bekommen wie Raytracing auf AMD funktionieren wird.

Kurz gesagt, ich denke die 3070 und die Navi werden jeweils so um die 200-220W TDP haben und relativ nahe bei einander liegen. Beide werden ordentlich Federn lassen sobald sie Raytracing anschalten. Was AMD eher zeigen muss, ist ob sie DLSS etwas entgegenzusetzen haben. Als DLSS 1.0 ausgesehen hat wie Brei war es leicht zu ignorieren. Wenn das Bild mit DLSS aber weiter scharf bleibt, dann kann einem egal sein, ob die Pixel berechnet oder erfunden sind. Hier braucht Navi auch einen Trick 17, um nicht wegen einem Feature plötzlich wieder 30% hinter Nvidia zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2020)

Ich hoffe ja mal das die RX 5700 (XT) vom Preis fallen wird wenn Big Navi rauskommt.


----------



## Rangod (11. September 2020)

Interessantes Video. Denke es passt hier rein um die Diskussion weiter anzuheizen.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYV4muLkbss:340

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung des Videos die ich aus dem Reddit post übernommen habe:

60% verbesserte Performance/Watt
Kein 512 bit bus
128mb "infinity cache" um die geringere Bandbreite zu kompensieren
GDDR6, kein HBM, Taktraten auf Konsolen-Level (~2.3Ghz)
6700 -  3070 level
6800 -  3080 level
6900 - Irgendwo zwischen 3080 u. 3090
CDNA MCM
Klingt auf jeden fall spannend. Sind natürlich alles Gerüchte, aber dieser YTber hat wohl eine gute Trefferquote.


----------



## gruffi (12. September 2020)

BohemianRhapsod schrieb:


> AMD selbst hat auch immer nur einen "BigNavi" Chip genannt, der noch dazu ein "halo" Produkt sein soll.


Dafür wie wichtig "Big Navi" für AMD sein soll, scheint das alles andere als ein "Halo" Produkt zu werden. "Halo" ist für mich eher sowas wie die 3090. Mal davon abgesehen sind 3 Designs für RDNA 2 Karten wahrscheinlich aufgrund der durchgesickerten GFX IPs:

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...-Van-Gogh-Lite-und-Navi-23-gesichtet-1352600/

Navi 21: gfx1030
Navi 22: gfx1031
Navi 23: gfx1032

Da die bisherigen Gerüchte für Navi 21 von >500 mm² sprechen, wäre ein 320 mm² Chip sehr wahrscheinlich Navi 22.


@topic

An ein MCM Design kann ich noch nicht so recht glauben. Das soll eigentlich erst mit RDNA 3 kommen. Der "Infinity Cache" klingt aber interessant. Intel hatte sowas ähnliches ja schon mal bei ihren Iris iGPUs gemacht, die ziemlich gut davon profitierten. Wenn es kein 512-bit SI gibt, dann bleibt bei 16 GB VRAM eigentlich nur ein 256-bit SI übrig. Das dürfte zumindest für Navi 21 zu wenig sein. Mit einem quasi L4 könnte man das aber gut kompensieren. Interessant wäre mal zu wissen, wie sich 512-bit vs 384-bit vs 256-bit + 128M L4 bezüglich Performance, Effizienz und Kosten auswirkt.


----------



## draco1993 (12. September 2020)

Rangod schrieb:


> Interessantes Video. Denke es passt hier rein um die Diskussion weiter anzuheizen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deine träume wudren ja schnell zesrtört bei den like sieht man auch wer in traumland lebt mit Oc vielleicht auf 2080 Ti Oc niveaus.


----------



## Elistaer (12. September 2020)

draco1993 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und du weißt ganz genau das es sich hier um den größten Ausbau handelt anhand amd gpu. Es könnte auch der der Nachfolger für eine 5700XT sein


----------



## Edelhamster (12. September 2020)

@draco1993: was ist eigentlich dein Auftrag dude?
Willst du uns hier mit einem Bench triggern wo ein möglicher Navi22/23 20% schneller ist als eine 5700XT?^^
Pack dann doch bitte wenigstens nen Link zur Quelle mit dazu.
Deine gewählte Form der Kommunikation  kommt  nicht wirklich gut an


----------



## JoM79 (12. September 2020)

Ist doch noch nur der xte Account von jemanden der AMD offensichtlich nicht mag.


----------



## Gurdi (12. September 2020)

Joh, Abwandlung der üblichen verdächtigen. Wir haben seit letzter Woche wieder Hochsaison. Geht bis etwa Dezember....


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (12. September 2020)

Man merkt das neue Produkte kommen auf allen Seiten sprießt die Propaganda nur so aus dem Boden...
AMD hat diesmal recht gute Chancen sehr attraktive Produkte zu liefern. Man muss den Vorteil den man hat nun endlich mal nutzen. Ich hoffe, dass ihre Skalierung bei den großen Chips besser klappt und man wirklich mal eine Wahl hat im Highend zu alternativen zu greifen.


----------



## Gurdi (12. September 2020)

Ja die 3080 wird mit jedem Leak mehr zu ner Nebelkerze, kein OC Potential, heiß/durstig, mittlerweile nur noch knapp 25% Mehrleistung gegenüber der 2080ti und dabei 1GB weniger Vram. Das ist alles weit weg von +50% gegenüber einer 2080ti.

Mal sehn ob AMD mehr als nur heiße Luft abliefert.


----------



## drstoecker (12. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja die 3080 wird mit jedem Leak mehr zu ner Nebelkerze, kein OC Potential, heiß/durstig, mittlerweile nur noch knapp 25% Mehrleistung gegenüber der 2080ti und dabei 1GB weniger Vram. Das ist alles weit weg von +50% gegenüber einer 2080ti.
> 
> Mal sehn ob AMD mehr als nur heiße Luft abliefert.


Ich bin auch mal auf die richtigen Benchmarks gespannt, wenn die dann mal endlich kommen.
wurde ja von Montag auf Mittwoch verschoben, angeblich wg corona! Diese Geheimniskrämerei geht mir etwas auf die Nüsse.


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2020)

Ich werd diesmal wohl beide kaufen, ich hatte noch ne 2080ti hier zwischenzeitlich die ich jetzt wieder teurer verkauft habe. Die Kriegskasse ist dank diesem und andere Hardwaredeals prall gefüllt. Wenn die 3080 nichts taugt kommt die weg oder in den Core X an den Lappi. Hab noch ennpaar Lehrgänge bald und das 4k Display vom Lappy ist durstig. Das wäre aber irgednwie ziemlich dekadent und ich hab ja noch ne Navi. Mal schaun was ich mache, generell reizen mich beide Karten.


----------



## gruffi (13. September 2020)

draco1993 schrieb:


> deine träume wudren ja schnell zesrtört bei den like sieht man auch wer in traumland lebt mit Oc vielleicht auf 2080 Ti Oc niveaus.


Schaut doch ganz gut aus für Navi 22. Könnte dann wahrscheinlich direkt gegen 3070 und 3060 positioniert werden. Gemessen an der Chipgrösse, 505 vs 320 mm², könnte Navi 21 da nochmal 50% drauflegen.


----------



## Rangod (15. September 2020)

Weiter geht's.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1305612438675562505

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wäre nicht das erste Tripple-Fan Design von AMD, hoffentlich wird es diesmal nicht so laut wie damals.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wurstpaket (15. September 2020)

2x 8 Pin 

die Frage ist: Ist das schon die Top Version... wir werden sehen


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2020)

Hmm das sieht schwer nach dem Kühler der VII aus, die Lüfter sind wieder eingelassen im Kühlblock, diesmal aber mit größerem Durchmesser und mehr Platz zum entweichen der Luft. Wunder würd ich von dem Design nicht erwarten.


----------



## Knochey (15. September 2020)

Rangod schrieb:


> Weiter geht's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich muss sagen AMD hat da echt ne schicke Grafikkarte aus dem Hut gezaubert. Ich frage mich ob man da mit Coolermaster zusammenarbeitet aufgrund der Ähnlichkeit zur 2000 Serie FE von Nvidia.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (15. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm das sieht schwer nach dem Kühler der VII aus, die Lüfter sind wieder eingelassen im Kühlblock, diesmal aber mit größerem Durchmesser und mehr Platz zum entweichen der Luft. Wunder würd ich von dem Design nicht erwarten.


Ja wird nicht das leiseste sein was es gibt. Wenn der aber etwas besser ist wie die VII und keine 300w sondern so 250w abführen muss würde das wohl in gehen


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2020)

300Watt wird der Kühler schaffen, aber nicht leise. Problem ist das man 2 Slot bleiben möchte, wahrscheinlich für die Miner.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (15. September 2020)

Der schafft sicher auch mehr wie 300W, meinte auch bei entsprechend niedriger Lautstärke. Die Turing FE waren ja auch der richtige Schritt für ein leisere GPU und finde es gut das AMD diese Idee übernimmt. Gehe eher davon aus, dass man einfach einen ähnlichen Kühler wie zu Nvidia FE haben wollte, war schließlich ein großer Kritikpunkt den man damit angeht.


----------



## Edelhamster (16. September 2020)

Noch nen paar Bildchen von JayzTwoCents




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2020)

Nice, das eine Bild ist schon die echte Karte!!!
2,5 Slot,Bionic Lüfter. Wahrscheinlich VaporChamber.


----------



## seahawk (16. September 2020)

Wird ein Hit und sieht super aus.


----------



## G0NZ0 (16. September 2020)

Sieht durchaus ganz schick aus, spielt für mich aber keine Rolle. Kühler kommt eh runter 
Nervig finde ich aber die Tatsache, dass es nur zwei DP geben soll. Ansich eigentlich egal, aber ich will nicht zwei Monitore über DP und einen über HDMI anschließen. Finde ich irgendwie störend 
Der USB-C wird hoffentlich DP 1.4 im Alt-Mode können, dann kann ich immerhin einen Adapter verwenden 
(meine Monitore könnten auch direkt über USB-C, aber dann nur DP 1.1  )


----------



## drstoecker (16. September 2020)

Sehr schöne Karte, wäre schön wenn amd heute noch einen kleinen Leistungsausblick liefern würde.


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Karte, wäre schön wenn amd heute noch einen kleinen Leistungsausblick liefern würde.


Das wird nicht passieren, das schickt sich nicht an nem Relasetag.


----------



## drstoecker (16. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das wird nicht passieren, das schickt sich nicht an nem Relasetag.


Geil wäre es trotzdem, Release Tag ist ja auch nicht heute.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. September 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Geil wäre es trotzdem, Release Tag ist ja auch nicht heute.



Naja, aber heute fällt das "grüne" NDA....

Aber an den Ampere Karten kann man imho recht gut ablesen, wo  RX6xxx landen wird!

- Preisgefüge der RX3070,3080...3090.
- Speicherausbau der RX3080.

Es ist Kaffeesatzleserei, klar, aber:

Die Kluft in € zwischen 3080 und 3090 ist ein Indiz dafür, dass RDNA2 nicht an eine RX3090 ran kommt!
Der Speicher der 3080 ist ein Indiz dafür, dass man sich die Option für mehr VRAM offen hält um ggf. wieder kurzfristig RDNA2 zu kontern, wenn Letztere den Ampere-Karten zu sehr auf die Pelle rücken!

Imho sind die Zeichen die nVidia aktuell setzt schon deutlich dafür, was RDNA2 liefern wird.

Mich freuts... eigentlich müsste es alle freuen, denn wenn der Druck im GPU Sektor steigt.... gewinnt der Kunde!

Ob RDNA2 die 3090 wirklich "angreift" juckt mich nicht.... die Frage muss aber sein, ob das überhaupt das Ziel von AMD mit RDNA2 ist?

Ich hoffe nur das der Umgang in den Foren nicht noch weiter eskaliert!

EDIT: Die "grüne" Vorgehensweise zeigt aber vor allem auch, dass AMD die undichten Stellen wohl gefunden und stillgelegt hat!


----------



## Edelhamster (16. September 2020)

Bilderupdate von RedGamingTech:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2020)

Jetzt sieht man eindeutig das es ein 2,5 Slotdesign ist. Auch die beiden Schrauben sind durch die BP hindurch, sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.  Also GDDR 6 auf der Rückseitehat sich mit den Bildern denke ich erledigt, das macht nun wirklich gar keinen Sinn mehr. Die Wölbung am Package sieht auch schwer nach HBM aus.


----------



## Edelhamster (16. September 2020)

Ich hoffe so, dass AMD eine HBM-Karte raushaut.
Bei der  gezeigten Karten bin ich mittlerweile aber doch echt skeptisch  
Die zwei Schrauben links und rechts vom Package hat man so bis dato wohl echt noch nicht gesehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(quelle: rogame)


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2020)

Speicher nur ober und unter der Gpu wäre aber doch verrückt. Ich meine man sieht das sich evtl. Module oben abzeichnen, aber um auf mehr als 6GB zu kommen müssten das ja 2GB Chips sein.16GB wären ausgeschlossen, wohin mit den anderen 2Chips? Auf der blanken Karte steht auch 16GB Samsung, wo sollen die so sein?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. September 2020)

Hm ... 
Was is denn "typisch Samsung 16GB" ? Und wo startet der Kleber ?

Was wäre denn in dem Bereich, angenommen, der Aufkleber startet dort.
Gibt's das Bild auch aufgezogen, mit mehr zu sehen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz ehrlich, ich hab null Plan und hab nur was von HMB gehört, was mich neugierig gemacht hat. 
Ich weiß gar nicht wie HBM typischerweise auf GPUs angeordnet ist.
Da gab's doch schon mal ne Karte. War das nicht die Radeon 7 ?
Wie war das denn da noch mal ?
Mal rumsuchen. 


edit: Hm ...

Kann man hier vielleicht irgendwas vergleichen ?
Ich schau grad Gamers Nexus, wie der die Radeon VII auseinanderbaut, weil ich gern wissen will, was mit dem HBM Speicher is, wie der wo is usw. .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0b9_c4oJRTE:391

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bin grad erst bei 9 Min. und hab mich noch nie um HBM gekümmert. Is das direkt am Chip ? So kommt's mir fast vor.
Ach ok ... das is bei HBM direkt am Kern/Die mit dabei.

Muss erst mal von meinem GDDR Speicher denken weg kommen. Da braucht man also drumherum gar kein Platz für. Praktisch.

Hört sich doch gut an !?

Also so ähnlich muss ich mir das vorstellen, mit dem Chip + 16GB HBM ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is ja super, wenn man da gar keinen Platz für braucht.

Je 4GB um den Chip ?
Muss mich erst mal schlau machen, über HBM.


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2020)

Die Stacks sitzen direkt an der GPU wie eine Einheit.








						AMD Radeon VII 16 GB Review
					

The time has come. We're finally allowed to talk about Radeon VII performance numbers. The company's new flagship graphics card is the world's first to be made using a 7 nanometer production process. Also, it has the largest VRAM size of any card below $1000: 16 GB.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Dein markierter Bereich trägt in der Regel die SpaWas


----------



## Da_Obst (16. September 2020)

Am Boden des Bechers warten wohl 4x4GB HBM2e Stacks.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Stacks sitzen direkt an der GPU wie eine Einheit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh .... ich sollte auch mal die Seite refreshen, bevor ich immer weiter editiere.  Jetzt seh ich auch eure Antworten ! 

*peinlich* 

edit: Wär doch geil, 16GB HBM.


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2020)

Naja noch haben wir einig e Wiedersprüche. Die Kontakte auf der blanken Platine sehen nach GDDR aus, das gane Design der Karte passt aber überhaupt nicht dazu.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja noch haben wir einig e Wiedersprüche. Die Kontakte auf der blanken Platine sehen nach GDDR aus, das gane Design der Karte passt aber überhaupt nicht dazu.




Ja, aber hieß ja auch was von Navi21 und Navi22 ... vielleicht sehen wir hier die aktuellen & unterschiedlichen Ansätze? Die größere mit HBM statt GDDR6x.. die kleinere mit GDDR6 ???

Kaffeesatz wo bist du??


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. September 2020)

Schätze da wird man einfach auf weitere Infos/Leaks warten müssen.
Vielleicht kommt ja bald was.

Jedenfalls sollen es ja 16GB sein, was ja erst mal gut is.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. September 2020)

Ja, so siehts wohl aus... aber das werden jetzt harte 6 Wochen....

Ein Glück... die Zen3 Veranstaltung ist schon in 4 Wochen...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. September 2020)

Naja ... ich muss ja nich warten. 
Drücke euch aber die Daumen, dass was ganz tolles bei rum kommt  und Zen3 wird wohl so, oder so n Knaller.
Dann geht's ab.

Mit meinem alten Intel Board von 2017 stink' ich dann voll ab !


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2020)

Hauptsache läuft


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. September 2020)

Hauptsache Fun ! Worauf auch immer.
So ... klink' mich mal wieder aus hier. Danke Jungs. Weiter machen ! 

edit: Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt besser über HBM bescheid. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Da_Obst (16. September 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja, aber hieß ja auch was von Navi21 und Navi22 ... vielleicht sehen wir hier die aktuellen & unterschiedlichen Ansätze? Die größere mit HBM statt GDDR6x.. die kleinere mit GDDR6 ???



Könnt ich mir gut vorstellen. Quasi Navi 21/22 mit GDDR6 und bis zu (wasweißich) 60CUs, während Navi 23 dann so eine Art Arcturus Abkömmling ist die mit 80CUs (oder mehr?) und HBM einschlägt. Würde irgendwie zu dem passen was AMD gesagt hat von wegen "Halo Product". 



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Mit meinem alten Intel Board von 2017 stink' ich dann voll ab !



Mein Brett riecht auch schon nach Upgrade, ich warte aber noch DDR5 ab. Davor zahlt sich ein Systemwechsel einfach nimmer aus.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2020)

Wenn dann Navi 21 mit HBM etc, das wäre dann ja der grosse Chip.


----------



## Da_Obst (16. September 2020)

Ah ja, verdammt. Ich hab das immer anders rum im Schädel.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. September 2020)

8 x 2GB Samsung 14-16Gbps GDDR6. Das passt für mich so leider zu gut zusammen -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

Das klingt plausibler als HBM, hast recht. Mit 2GB Chips hab ich gar nicht gerechnet um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## WiP3R (17. September 2020)

Dan ist das Infinity Fabric dafür da um das 256 Bit SI zu kompensieren? Klingt nach einer Billiglösung, oder könnten das auch einfach nur 1Gb Speicher sein und wir sehen hier den kleinen Bruder?


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

Schwer zu sagen, aber das Topmodell aus den Bildern hat ja auch die beiden Schrauben, also zutackern auf einer Seite mit Ram iss nicht. Ram auf der Rückseite können wir wohl auch ausschließen. Bleibt nur noch die Variante mit 2GB Modulen GDDR6 an 256/512Bit Interface (evtl.  mit diesem seltsamen Cache) oder aber HBM2.


----------



## WiP3R (17. September 2020)

Weis eigt. jemand was für eine Funktion die beiden sichtbaren Schrauben haben? Sollen die den Anpressdruck auf den Chip kontrollieren?
Hab ich nähmlich so noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

Wir rätseln alle denke ich.  Evtl. Liegt der Cache seitlich an der Gpu an?


----------



## Edelhamster (17. September 2020)

Im Grunde sollten um das Package herum, wie auch bei den bisherigen Karten, acht Schrauben  sitzen um einen gleichmäßigen Anpressdruck  zu erzeugen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Quelle: IgorsLab)
Oben und unten die mittigen  sind  nehme ich an hinter der Backplate verborgen.
Links und rechts die beiden sichtbaren jetzt ein paar mm nach außen gewandert, vermutlich mit Wärmeleitpads in dem Bereich unten drunter  versehen, um  Wärme aus dem PCB zu ziehen und an die Backplate weiterzugeben.
Die von mir als  Modul vier und fünf gekennzeichneten  Chips  liegen sonst genau in dem Bereich wo auch ordentlich Spannung zum Chip hin fließt. 
Also die gleiche Problematik wie bei der 2080ti seiner Zeit,   durchs PCB fließende Spannung + GDDR6 Modul obendrüber = unschöner HotSpot.

Dass beidseitig auf dem PCB Speichermodule angebracht werden glaub ich nicht. 
Würde das Speicherinterface ja nicht schneller machen und in Summe wird es mit den 2GB Modulen  am günstigsten sein.
Ob und wie das mit einem möglichen Infinity-Cache  auf dem Chip am Ende aussieht hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

Die Frage ist doch bei den beiden Schrauben,warum mit durch die BP???


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (17. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch bei den beiden Schrauben,warum mit durch die BP???


Es sieht ja fast so aus, als würde die Backplate aus mehreren Teilen bestehen und die Schrauben halten jeweils einen Einsatz für die Backplate fest.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

Dann müsste da aber was spannendes drunter sein um das zu begründen.


----------



## WiP3R (17. September 2020)

Vlt. Wärmeleitpads und die Klappen sind dazu da die richtig montieren/wechseln zu können? Welche Bauteile werden wohl in dem betrefffenden Bereich sein? SpaWa`s oder andere Wärmeintensive bauteile?


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

SpaWas kann nicht sein, evtl. der ominöse Cache. Der muss ja möglichst nahe an der GPU oder in der GPU sitzen.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. September 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Es sieht ja fast so aus, als würde die Backplate aus mehreren Teilen bestehen und die Schrauben halten jeweils einen Einsatz für die Backplate fest.


Du hast vollkommen recht! 
Wieso is dat denn so?


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

Weil evtl irgendwas auf dem Package hinten sitzt was abgedeckt bleiben soll?


----------



## dragonslayer1 (18. September 2020)

Bastler kommen auf ihre kosten mit Navi denn das Referenzdesign ist Heiß. So Radeon 7 mäßig. Customs gibt es erst 2021 die haben noch immer GAR NICHTS.


----------



## Kelemvor (18. September 2020)

Nichts wissen , aber überall rumbashen. Was soll denn das, hast du nicht genug mit NVIDIA zu tun?

Ich freu mich auf alles was kommt, als nächstes BigNavi, und dann auf den eventuellen schnellen Konter von NVIDIA.
Für uns Käufer kann es doch gar nicht besserr laufen.


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

Ist der übliche Verdächtige hier,einfach ignorieren.


----------



## drstoecker (23. September 2020)

Momentan ist es doch etwas ruhig hier.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2020)

Kommen ja keine neuen Infos derzeit rein leider, ich denke aber man wird spätestens nach dem 3070er Launch die Details erfahren. AMD will ja auch nicht selbst Spoilern, daher ist die Ruhe wohl eher ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Rangod (23. September 2020)

Dann wollen wir doch mal weiter heizen.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1308699315804798976

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



- Doch kein GDDR6 / Infinity Cache?
Die Gerüchte um HBM @ Navi verdichten sich. AMD scheint alle leakenden Löcher gestopft zu haben.


----------



## Edelhamster (23. September 2020)

Viel kam die letzten Tage echt nicht mehr.
Hatte noch aufgeschnappt, dass diese Woche die finalen Taktraten festgelegt werden sollen.
Ansonsten paar Ansätze von Avery über Twitter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant fand ich persönlich ansonsten die nähere Betrachtung der alten Fiji Karten. 
Ganz so neu scheint die Verschraubung von BigNavi nämlich doch nicht zu sein und so rückt die Verwendung von HBM wieder mehr in den Bereich des Möglichen.
Passt soweit erstmal mit Rangod´s Post ins Schema.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2020)

Na das klingt docvh nach interessantem Spekulatius in der Vorweihnachtszeit


----------



## Edelhamster (23. September 2020)

Hab da kurz noch einen weiteren Anreger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsst euch, wenn Laune, unbedingt das Video von Coreteks aus Juni mal anschauen -> A Revolution in Graphics

(Ist lang und die zweite Hälfte wahrscheinlich interessanter, würd trotzdem empfehlen es ganz zu gucken.)


----------



## gecan (24. September 2020)

der echte grosse big navi soll dann rx 6950xt heissen und bis zu 32gb hbm2e und über 6000 shader haben, dazu noch mit 128 rops ? 

wenn der name big navi nicht in aller ehren sein namen verdient hat


----------



## EyRaptor (25. September 2020)

Ich reserviere auch mal , wenn auch nur auf den vorderen Seiten.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt was da kommt und bin zurückhaltend optimistisch dass da was halbwegs ordentliches bei raus kommt.


----------



## rum (25. September 2020)

Können von mir aus gern mal nen richtig Brocken raushauen, die roten.
Kaufen würd ich ihn mir wohl nicht aber vielleicht rüttelts den Markt dann mal bisl in vernünftigere P/L-Verhältnisse.
Aaach, gern nen richtigen Brutalinski-Schinken: 300W, 16GB HBM2, knapp 3090-Leistung für hoch 3-stellig *träum*.
Mal richtig krachen lassen. Ordentlich auf die Kacke hauen. Klotzen statt kleckern. Knüppel ausm Sack ... mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein ...


----------



## gecan (25. September 2020)

ne 16gb hbm2 sind langweiling, hatte schon VII.

wenn schon auf die kacke hauen, dann ab 24 gb noch geiler 32gb hbm2e, um rtx 3090 ganz schön alt ausehen zu lassen, und bei unter 1200 euro


----------



## Bariphone (25. September 2020)

Ob AMD  da aber dann den Sparfuchs  oder Samariter gibt bleibt auch fraglich.  Schon wäre es allemal. Wenn Navi dann noch brav zu den Netzteilen ist wäre eh alles super.


----------



## gecan (25. September 2020)

klar, haben die doch oft gezeigt, mit fury, vega1 und 2, das es unter 800 euro alles machbar ist wenn man will !

und da jetzt rdna2 so gut wie sicher ein reiner gamer architektur ist, erst recht !!!

ich wiederholle mich nochmal gerne, rdna2 wird preisleistung kracher aller zeiten.

und zum thema netzteil verbrauch, bei rdna2 wird solche peek lasten wie beim ampere garantiert nicht geben, da müsste amd ebenfalls bei samsung die gpus produzieren lassen, damit solche miese verbrauch lasten zustande kommen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> und zum thema netzteil verbrauch, bei rdna2 wird solche peek lasten wie beim ampere garantiert nicht geben, da müsste amd ebenfalls bei samsung die gpus produzieren lassen, damit solche miese verbrauch lasten zustande kommen.


Ach du meinst so wie bei der 5700/5700XT mit Peaks bis zu 350W?


----------



## gecan (26. September 2020)

5700/5700XT soll ein peak von 350W haben ?

wo hast du diesen schwachsin her, von igors seite vll ?

ansonsten schau lieber mal hier vorbei !

und auserdem, was hat jetzt rdna2 mit rdna1 zu tun, wenn rdna2 ein erweitertes entwicklungsarchitektur ist ?


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2020)

Ja, von Igor.
Also sagst du, Igor erzählt Schwachsinn?


----------



## gecan (26. September 2020)

und Tom's Hardware hat misst gemessen ?

grund für die abweichungen wegen den monaten zeitverlauf des 7nm fertigungsprozess, die chips immer effizienter dadurch geworden sind !

Edit:

natürlich aber auch von unterschiedlichen messmethoden usw.


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2020)

Hast du überhaupt mal geguckt wie Toms Hardware misst?
Nämlich mit nem 0,1s=100ms Intervall.
https://www.tomshardware.com/review...ent-cpu-gpu-components-powenetics,5481-4.html
Igor misst mit nem 0,02s=20ms Intervall und die genauen Messungen mit einem 0,000001s=0,01ms Intervall.








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition Review- ein großer Schritt nach vorn und der Grabstein für Turing | Seite 12 | igor´sLAB
					

Der lang erwartete Tag ist da und ja, es gibt jede Menge zu berichten. Tests gibt es natürlich für 10 Spiele in zwei Auflösungen und 17 Tests für Workstation-Anwendungen und Studio-Apps – das wird…




					www.igorslab.de
				



Anhand dessen siehst du auch, dass die ganz hohen peaks bei Ampere erst bei unter 1ms erreicht werden.
Selbst Igors "grobe" Messung ist schon 5mal genauer als das was Toms Hardware misst.
Jetzt verstehst du vielleicht, warum die Messungen von Toms Hardware nicht wirklich viel Aussagekraft haben.


----------



## Edelhamster (26. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wurstpaket (26. September 2020)

329 vs 489 sind aber schon völlig andere Dimensionen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2020)

Natürlich, du musst dir aber auch die Grundwerte angucken und im Vergleich sehen.
Ist dann bei beiden Karten gleich, nämlich dass die peaks ca. 40% oberhalb des Grundwertes in den gezeigten Tabellen liegt.
Bei der 5700 sieht es komischerweise schlechter aus, da sind es 75%.
Also weit schlimmer als Ampere.


----------



## draco1993 (26. September 2020)

3070 leistung bei fast 300 watt nice job amd.   klar 16gb 3080 leistung und nur 500€ wer würde das nicht wollen ist aber nun mal nicht realistisch. aber mittlerweile hat man die auswahle treiberprobleme oder karten die abkacken beim boosten was für eine witzveranstaltung.


----------



## chill_eule (26. September 2020)

Ach so, und die neuen RTX 3080/3090 die in diversen Redaktionen durchaus potente Netzteile haben scheitern lassen, ist dann kein Problem? Hauptsache "grün", ja?


----------



## draco1993 (26. September 2020)

lies nochmal ich kritisiere nvidia. allein die tatsache das du das annimmst. ach was vergiss es eh sinnlos.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

Im Ampere Thread ist der auch schon unterwegs. Ist doch ein alter Bekannter, einfach melden, dann ist er bald wieder weg.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

WTF https://wccftech.com/amd-navi-21-22-and-23-massive-technical-specification-leaked/

*Navi 22: 40 CUs, 2.5 GHz boost clock and 12.8 TFLOPs of compute

Navi 21: 80 CUs, 2.2 GHz boost clock and 22.5 TFLOPs of compute*


----------



## Linmoum (26. September 2020)

Ja, das sind hinterlegte powerplay tables u.a. in MacOS. Das ist legit. Anhand der PS5 konnte man das Taktwunder RDNA2 ja schon erahnen, aber das wird jetzt noch umso mehr eine wahre Freude, insbesondere für Übertakter. Die einen kriegen kaum 2GHz hin, die anderen können sich schon einmal mental auf 2.4-2.5GHz vorbereiten mit entsprechender Kühlung. Das war vor einiger Zeit noch anders.


----------



## chill_eule (26. September 2020)

Klingt schon krass 

*Aber* ich finde den unterschied zwischen Navi21 = 80 CU und Navi 22 = 40 CU irgendwie viel zu groß!
Der 22er Chip ist dann nur grad mal halb so groß und soll aber im lineup quasi direkt unter seinem großen Bruder agieren?
Irgendeine Zwischenlösung muss es da doch noch geben, so bei 60 CU, genau in der Mitte halt


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

RIPVIDIA





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1309903397756178432

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Das sieht gut aus


----------



## Xaphyr (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Im Ampere Thread ist der auch schon unterwegs. Ist doch ein alter Bekannter, einfach melden, dann ist er bald wieder weg.


Wenn von den Beiden meint ihr? Gibt doch immer solche Kandidaten. Einfach nicht drauf eingehen, spart Energie und Zeit.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Hier mal auf einen Blick.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Das sieht schon unverschämgt gut aus, Deutet klar auf HBM hin.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

HBM2^^ Schick zurück die Nvidia Krücken^^ Achte auch aufs Power Limit. (da kommt ja noch was drauf) Thats 2021 like und nicht was Nvidia da per Brechstange hingepflanzt hat, kein Wunder warum die Brechstange zum Einsatz kam...


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal auf einen Blick.


Holy shit. 

Also Leistung zwischen RTX3080 und RTX3090, mit 16GB VRAM und wahrscheinlich 1000€?
Klingt erstmal sexy.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

1000€ wird das Teil wie Blei in den Regalen bleiben. Max 749€!


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Das ist die Socket Power, das hat nichts mit der TBP zu tun. Man sieht auf jeden Fall die P-States des HBM Speicher mit 1Ghz. Der geht schon mal ohne Probleme bis zu 1,2-1,3 Ghz, das ist der selbe wie auf der VII und wir sehen die SOC Frequenz für den Speichercontroller und den Interposer.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. September 2020)

Sehen wir da auch 8, 12 und 16GB RAM???  oder interpretiere ich da zuviel rein?


----------



## drstoecker (27. September 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Sehen wir da auch 8, 12 und 16GB RAM???  oder interpretiere ich da zuviel rein?


Ne das siehste schon richtig. Glaube aber kaum das auf allen 3 navi Chips hbm zum Einsatz kommt.
Preis der navi 21 Denke ich auch das die bei 699€ liegen wird.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das sieht schon unverschämgt gut aus, Deutet klar auf HBM hin.


das geleakte PCB das BIG Navi sein soll hat aber eindeutig nen 256Bit Interface

natürlich könnte das auch ein kleinere Navi sein

aber die Rückseite des geleakten PCBs sieht 1 zu 1 so aus wie die offizielle AMD Big Navi Karte in Fortnight und das was RedGamingTech geleakt hat


----------



## BlubberLord (27. September 2020)

Wenn eine Karte die doppelte Shaderanzahl von der anderen hat ("21" & "22") wie kann dann die eine bei der 3080 und die andere fast bei der 3090 liegen? Das muss doch der 80 CU-Chip mit verschiedenen "Einstellungen" sein oder? 

Von 12 auf 22 TFLOP/s ist ne Hausnummer. Zu Turing gerechnet ginge das Große allein von der Rechenpower schon stark Richtung 3090.

Und die Taktraten sehen ja sehr nice aus!


----------



## Tolotos66 (27. September 2020)

Ich liiiebe HBM 
Habe sowas schon von Anfang an vermutet.
2021 sitzt bei mir das Geld wieder lockerer. Letztes Jahr ne Wohnung, dieses Jahr ein Auto, nä. Jahr "Big Navi" 
Bis dahin sollte auch mein Lieblingsboardpartner eine gute Karte hinbekommen haben. Wobei mir meine Vega bis heute sehr gute Dienste geleistet hat.
Gruß T.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. September 2020)

BlubberLord schrieb:


> Wenn eine Karte die doppelte Shaderanzahl von der anderen hat ("21" & "22") wie kann dann die eine bei der 3080 und die andere fast bei der 3090 liegen? Das muss doch der 80 CU-Chip mit verschiedenen "Einstellungen" sein oder?



da geht es um mehrere Navi21 SKUs

vllt eines mit 80CU und eines mit 72CU oder weniger


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Schwer noch alles zusammen zu bringen, für mich sieht das so aus als kämen die Dinger mit HBM Stacks. Abschließend beurteilen möchte ich das aber nicht. Es gibt da tatsächlich noch einige Wiedersprüche.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. September 2020)

Auch mit diesen Taktraten würde ich solange nicht so viel erwarten, bis es wirklich so bestätigt wird.


----------



## bath92 (27. September 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> da geht es um mehrere Navi21 SKUs
> 
> vllt eines mit 80CU und eines mit 72CU oder weniger


 
Angenommen der größte (voll aktivierte) BN-Chip (Navi 21) hat die oftmals erwähnten 84CU. AMD wird aufgrund der besseren Ausbeute eine Abstufung vornehmen und eine mögliche RX 6900X mit 80CU veröffentlichen. Die RX 6900 (ohne X) bekommt dann die 72 CU bei gleichem Speicherausbau und Interface. Der voll aktivierte Chip mit 84CU geht dann an Apple oder wird zunächst gesammelt um Anfang 2021 nochmals (als RX 6950X) etwas nachschieben zu können. Was mich aber etwas nachdenklich stimmt ist die große Lücke zwischen den Navi 21 und 22. Evtl. kommt hier aber Navi 31 ins Spiel, über den Chip gibt es bisher kaum Infos.

Im Idealfall bietet AMD dann zu jeder RTX-3000 GPU ein gleichwertiges Äquivalent. Abgesehen von der RTX 3090 allerdings jeweils mit mehr Speicherausbau zu Release. Würde auch zur Releasepolitik von Nvidia passen. Die sehen sich nicht umsonst genötigt jeweils einen Super/Ti-Variante ihrer Karten mit verdoppelten Speicherausbau nachschieben zu müssen und die Karten für die letzten fünf Prozent Leistung oberhalb des Effizient-Sweetspots zu releasen. Der Aufpreis bei Nvidia für die Karten mit doppelten Speicherausbau wird aber bestimmt gesalzen ausfallen. Ich denke AMD trifft diesmal den Swettspot aus Rechenleistung und Videospeicher für alle Auflösungen bis einschließlich (4K) UHD.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Stellt sich halb die Frage was NV da noch an Power durchjagen will, die Karten saufen ja jetzt schon wie Hulle.


----------



## drstoecker (27. September 2020)

@Gurdi
Ein bisschen Luft bleibt Nvidia ja noch wenn jetzt jeder ein 850w Netzteil besitzt.

Es bleibt spannend und bis zum 28.10. ist es auch nicht mehr weit.
ich bin überzeugt das amd dieses Jahr an allen Fronten abliefern wird und die Konkurrenz weit auf Distanz hält. Mit Ryzen hat amd einen neuen Weg gebaut und dieses Jahr wird geteert. Mit den Konsolen im Rücken muss es definitiv so kommen.
Die Hausaufgaben sind aufjedenfall gemacht soviel sollte klar sein. Das amd sich so bedeckt hält sollte auch ganz klar für Professionalität stehen.

auch wird es mal Zeit das amd mal die Preise im Grafikkartenbereich vorgibt, genauso wie derzeit im CPU Segment. Davon profitieren wir alle, und das muss mal in jeden Kopf hier!!!


----------



## deady1000 (27. September 2020)

Selbst wenn Nvidia nochmal ne Watt-Keule draufpackt, ich würde die Karten dann nicht mehr kaufen. 320W sind schon krank und völlig am Leben vorbei, man sieht ja, dass es da nur wenige Prozente Mehrleistung zwischen 230W vs 320W gibt und das die Karten schon arg nah an der Crashgrenze gefahren werden. Wenn die jetzt nochmal ne Schippe drauflegen, dann kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. Der8auer hat ein Video hochgeladen, wo er eine 3090 mit Ach und Krach auf 2100MHz übertaktet und er sagt am Ende, dass selbst dieses OC trotz Shunt-Mod und Volt-Mod eigentlich nur "benchstable" war und es nach dem Bench teilweise zu Instabilitäten kam und er daher eher nochmal ~30MHz runtergehen würde. Die Karten sind am Limit und völlig ausgefahren. Selbst mit einer Wasserkühlung bekommt man nicht relevant mehr Takt raus.

Die Karten gehören undervoltet und in den Sweetspot getaktet - dann sind sie gut.

Bezüglich HBM:
Ich dachte das Thema war durch?
Wie kommt's, dass das jetzt wieder alles nach HBM klingt?


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Jetzt konkurrieren die grünen auch noch mit uns um die guten Netzteile und treiben die Preise raus, sauerei 



deady1000 schrieb:


> Bezüglich HBM:
> Ich dachte das Thema war durch?
> Wie kommt's, dass das jetzt wieder alles nach HBM klingt?


Da kommt allgemein was ganz neues bei AMD, schwer zu beurteilen. Man munkelt ja über ein völlig neues Konstrukt auf einem Interposer mit integriertem Cache. Sowas gab es bisher noch nicht, wir rätseln alle derzeit.


----------



## deady1000 (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da kommt allgemein was ganz neues bei AMD, schwer zu beurteilen. Man munkelt ja über ein völlig neues Konstrukt auf einem Interposer mit integriertem Cache. Sowas gab es bisher noch nicht, wir rätseln alle derzeit.


Und neu = 'gut' oder neu = 'wir gucken mal'?
Hoffe das läuft auch alles stabil und die Treiber/Spiele kommen damit klar.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Das was da angedeutet wird übersteigt meine Kompetenzen. Ich weiß es einfach nicht.
Wenn es ne "normale" Lösung wird mit HBM HighStacks dann kann ich dazu was sagen, fangen wir aber von einem SOC mit Cache und nebulösa Anbindung an bin ich raus. Das hat der Markt noch nicht gesehen. Denkbar das man etwas von den Konsolen SOC´s gelernt hat aber auch evtl. von Vega M GL wo auf dem Interposer mit HBM alles zusammengeführt wird.


----------



## Duvar (27. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hat sich als Fake rausgestellt das Bild.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1309698363906875394

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Sieht schwer nach Fake aus.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2020)

Steht doch dabei.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Steht doch dabei.


Ja, jetzt steht es dabei....


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Ach die gute alte AMD, Profil laden, Settings in der Registry und alles ist wie immer. Einfach herrlich Komfortabel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ach die gute alte AMD, Profil laden, Settings in der Registry und alles ist wie immer. Einfach herrlich Komfortabel.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Willkommen zurück bei uns Gammel-Karten-Usern^^
Paar Tage lang hatte ich dich mit anderen Äuglein gesehen


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Wollt auch malein wenig unter den Aristokraten weilen ^^


----------



## deady1000 (27. September 2020)

@Gurdi 
Wait what, du hast deine 3090-Golden-Sample vertickt?
OMG. 


Duvar schrieb:


> Paar Tage lang hatte ich dich mit anderen Äuglein gesehen


Warte ab, wenn ich ne Navi21 habe.


----------



## Bariphone (29. September 2020)

Klingt alles mega spannend,  aber aus Erfahrung möchte ich meine Euphorie noch klein halten.  Wobei ich denke, dass AMD wieder ein technisches Schmankerl bringen könnte


----------



## Sonny330i (29. September 2020)

Ich hoffe das AMD ebenso eine Bombe platzen lassen kann, wie nVidia das getan hat. Dann noch mit ordentlicher Verfügbarkeit und dann ginge es richtig ab im Graka Markt. Stellt euch mal vor, die ganzen 3080 Käufer stornieren oder schicken ihre Karten zurück, weil AMD dieses Mal was richtig feines droppt.  Das wäre richtig lustig und ich würde es mir fast wünschen. Möge der bessere gewinnen.  Mehr Infos wären gut und das Marketing seitens AMD könnte sich dezent besser anstellen


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2020)

Das gute an Amd Karten ist stets das die Platinen vor allem der Referenz erste Sahne sind, da muss man sich wenig gedanken machen. Bei den aktuellen Ampere hab ich irgendwie bedenken das Siegel zu brechen weil ich den Dingern nicht so recht traue.


----------



## deady1000 (29. September 2020)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor, die ganzen 3080 Käufer stornieren oder schicken ihre Karten zurück, weil AMD dieses Mal was richtig feines droppt. Das wäre richtig lustig und ich würde es mir fast wünschen.


Kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2020)

Abwarten lohnt sich denke ich, die Karten der Ampere hat man auch entweder direkt gekauft oder lässt es besser erstmal bleiben.Die Preise sind absurd derzeit.


----------



## Anilman (30. September 2020)

Brauche ne hdmi2.1 karte
Nachdem nvidia reflex doch nichts ist für mein gaming verhalten bleibt nur noch dlss übrig das mich zum Kauf animieren könnte.

und wenn AMD karten nahe der rtx3090 sind passt das mit der 6900xt

Dazu die zen 3 und ich bin happy.

hoffe der wunder chache funktioniert top


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2020)

Joh warten wir mal gespannt was es damit auf sich hat.


----------



## Edelhamster (30. September 2020)

Sounds good!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (30. September 2020)

Oh man noch solange warten  ich will eine neue GPU und bis dato klingt es wohl als würde es eine Radeon werden  Muss gestehen gehe aber auch sehr optimistisch an die Sache ran. Die Ampere Karten reizen mich gar nicht mit dem aktuellen Lineup.


----------



## deady1000 (30. September 2020)

@Edelhamster Jo, das ist schon ein paar Tage älter. Keine Ahnung ob da irgendwas dran ist.


----------



## Edelhamster (30. September 2020)

Ach sorry, hab es jetzt erst in Duvar´s Post gesehen


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2020)

Puh erst mit November die neuen Radeon. Muss ich mir doch noch ne Ampere holen zum überbrücken.


----------



## chill_eule (30. September 2020)

Noch eine?


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2020)

Wäre dann tatsächlich die dritte.


----------



## DARPA (1. Oktober 2020)

Hi, war lange nicht online. Der neue Look vom Forum ist ja grausam, aber ok, anderes Thema.

Bei all den Speicher Diskussionen der letzten Wochen muss ich immer an diesen einen Tweet von rogame denken:


> There is a good chance AMD is playing a really long 6D chess with everyone. Keep a truckload of salt nearby just in case


Danach gings dann los mit Teasern, PCB Leak, Infinity Cache, blahh....

N21 mit 2048-bit HBM2e ist für mich immer noch am logischsten. 
Zum Glück kommt bald die Auflösung. Ampere macht es einem ja einfach zu warten


----------



## wtfNow (1. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJHnaxZdeEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- roter Text ist ziemlich sicher (bestätigen mehrere Quellen)
- weiß ist eher spekulativ (aus unbestätigte Quellen und Gerüchten)


----------



## ntropy83 (1. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUt5kBnkQG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2020)

wtfNow schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Das klingt wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## 4thVariety (2. Oktober 2020)

Weil ich eh schon heute versuche Fakten zu errechnen.

AMD behauptet RDNA2 hätte +50% mehr Performance pro Watt.  
Wir kennen die Leistung von RDNA1.
Wir kennen die TDP in Watt von RDNA1
Wir kennen Gerüchte über die TDP von RDNA2 
Na dann kennen wir eigentlich die Leistung von den kommenden Karten und müssen die nicht mehr benchen.

50% sind natürlich immer etwas optimistisch und am besten Fall gemessen, wir sollten da den Normalfall einbeziehen, den ich mal pauschal auf 33% eindampfe.

Die 5700 hat 180W. Ich nehme die Karte weil die eben nicht im Grenzbereich arbeitet, sonder eher im Effizienzbereich und das will ich auch den neuen Karten unterstellen.

Die Flounder hat 170W. Aber RDNA2 ist ja 50% besser, also wären das in Wattzahlen der 5700 ausgedrückt 255W wenn man +50% annimmt, oder 226W wenn man von 33% ausgeht. Die Leistung der Flounder wäre damit bei ca. 133% bis ca. 141% einer 5700.

Klasse, die PCGH testet genau so








						Nvidia Geforce RTX 3080 im XXL-Test: Ampère, le trés légère Preisbrechèr [Update: Verkaufsstart]
					

Die Geforce RTX 3080 im Spieletest mit zahlreichen Benchmarks und einer Indexierung in die Bestenliste. PCGH hat 20 Spiele für den Vergleich herangezogen.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



Also Mauszeiger auf die 5700 bewegt und bei 140% nachgeschaut, da befindet sich ca. die 2080Super. Das deckt sich mit den Gerüchten.

Flounder 170W liegt bei 140% einer 5700 (nicht XT)
Big Navi 200W liegt dann bei 147% - 166% einer 5700
Big Navi 238W liegt bei 175% bis 198% einer 5700


450€ für die Flounder mit 12GB und 2080Super Leistung, das wäre sowas wie der spirituelle Nachfolger der 1070. Die PS5+X als PC Karte wenn man so will. Da wird keine 3060 rankommen und dann mit 6 oder 8GB ohnehin sehr arm aussehen; selbst für 100€ weniger.

Cut-Down Gaming Navi 21 mit 16GB für 600€ wäre auch ein guter RTX3070 Konkurrent. Wir übergehen mal das Fakt, dass das 70er Segment mal bei 400€ lag und jetzt laut Nvidia bei 500€ woraus die OEMs bestimmt sehr schnell 600€ machen werden. Die Hoffnung ist, dass hier der Preiskampf am wildesten wütet. Aber sowohl der AMD Chip, als auch die 3070 sind nix halbes und nix ganzes bei dem Preis.

Big Navi 16GB für 700€ wird nicht an die 3080 herankommen. Macht aber nix, denn die 3080 gibt es ja weder für 700€, noch mit 16GB. Die Karten teilen sich ja ohnehin kein Preissegment, wenn sich das mit den Preisaufschlägen zum von Jensen  genannten Preis nicht bessert. Wenn Nvidia eine 3080-20GB für 800€ liefern kann (und die Gewinne in den Quartalsberichten lassen das schon zu), dann kann das 4k Argument ziehen. Aber 4k haben auch nur 5% der Gamer laut Steam und auch hier im Forum nicht viel mehr, da könnte der Kampf zwischen den beiden Karten ohnehin bei 1440p mit Raytracing stattfinden. Oder die OEM schlagen die Mehrleistung der 3080 einfach weiter auf den Preis drauf. Damit wird AMD auch gut leben können, hat ja bei der 5700 (XT) gut funktioniert einfach die RTX Kurtaxe wegzulassen.

Was ist, wenn ich jetzt nicht die 5700 nehmen, sondern die XT? Dann zerfällt die ganze Rechnung leider und Big Navi wird eine herbe Enttäuschung. Das liegt daran, dass die XT einfach schon in dem Bereich läuft wo man nicht für linear mehr Energie linear mehr Leistung bekommt. Wenn AMD seine Vergleichsmessung am Limit von RDNA und RDNA2 gemacht hätte, wären keine 50% drin gewesen. Deswegen die 5700.


----------



## WiP3R (2. Oktober 2020)

@4thVariety Die rechnerei ist schön und gut, aber wie du schon angemerkt hast ist die Aussage 50% mehr Performence pro Watt eine sehr substanzlose Sache. Genauso lässt sich aktuell wirklich nicht sagen wie RDNA2 im vergleich zu RDNA1 genau skaliert. Es gibt aktuell noch zu viele unbekannte Variablen in der Rechnung. Was für ein SI wird benutzt? Wenn es wirklich einen internen Speicherpool gibt wie wirkt der sich auf die Gameperformance aus? Warum sollte AMD die Karten im Sweetspot betreiben? Das haben sie mit Vega auch nicht gemacht und aktuell sind sie nicht in der Situation sich das leisten zu können. Big Navi wird vermutlich so weit getrimmt werden wie die Balance aus Stromverbrauch, Kühlleistung und Lautstärke es zulässt. Die massiv aufgebohrte Kühlung der Referenz Karten lässt da tief blicken.  Das Ziel wird sein so nazh wie möglich an Nvidias Spitzenmodell heran zu kommen. Zu guter letzt hat das Thema Raytracing hier wohl auch noch einen großen Einfluss. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe wählt AMD den weg die "Normalen" Shader für Raytracing Berechnungen zu verwenden. Es wird sich vermutlich Intern im Chip vieles an der Aufteilung und Struktur der Shader ändern. 

Wenn wir ehrlich sind haben wir gerade nur grobe Eckdaten mit denen man weniger wie sonst anfangen kann da AMD technisch wohl einige bisher noch nicht gesehene Neuerungen bringt.

Mir kommen gerade ziemliche erinnerungen zu Vega hoch wo rein rechnerisch die GTX 1080 auch spielend überflügelt werden sollte. HBM und HBCC sollten Gamechanger werden. Was am Ende kam kennen wir alle.


----------



## MfDoom (2. Oktober 2020)

ob wohl auch noch eine art Vega mit HBM2e kommen wird? Wollte eigentlich keine Karte mehr ohne haben


----------



## WiP3R (2. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere haben ein paar Gerüchte auch von HBM gesprochen. Aber das könnte evt. die "professionelle" Karte sein von der Folie von @wtfNow , ist aber alles nur Spekulatius....


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2020)

Joh HBM wäre schon schön. Immo kommt sich mit den wiedersprechenden Leaks irgendwie an der Nase herumgeführt vor. AMD scheint diesmal dicht zu halten.


----------



## hellm (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich bastel ja gerade am MPT Update.. und ich habe wirklich nichts gefunden was auf HBM hinweisen könnte. Stattdessen habe ich die üblichen Spannungen wie VDDCI und MVDD gefunden, außerdem noch unter "Temperature Dependent Vmin" nur GFX und SoC, auch keine Limits für HBM wie noch bei der VII. Zumindest eine Temperatur wäre ja nötig.
Ich glaube also nicht das HBM ein Thema werden sollte.

Was aber sicher kommt ist der Power Mode, genauer "Optimized GPU Power Mode feature". Also wird man nicht mehr das BIOS switchen oder MPT bemühen müssen um das Profil zu wechseln. Es gibt dann noch eine Liste mit "Optimized power mode feature settings", die ich natürlich ins MPT integrieren werde. Wird nicht kompliziert, besteht aus 4 States mit jeweils einem Powerlimit und einer Lüfterdrehzahl.


----------



## Edelhamster (2. Oktober 2020)

Power Mode  geht dann in Richtung der Voreinstellungs-Presets wie seiner Zeit bei Vega 10? Wo man im Adrenalin/Crimson entspannt zwischen Stromsparmodus, Ausgewogen und Turbo hin und her switchen kann?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist/war letztendlich ja auch nur -15% PT, +/-0% PT und +15% PT. Kann sein, dass der Lüfter im Turbo noch 200-300 Umdrehungen höher darf.
Würd mich auf jeden Fall freuen, hab das immer als sehr praktisch empfunden. Und für die breite Masse ist es am Ende einfacher zugänglich, auch wenn die manuelle Anpassung für die meisten hier natürlich kein Hexenwerk ist


----------



## hellm (2. Oktober 2020)

Na die Power Modes kannst du dann hoffentlich mit dem MPT deinen Wünschen anpassen. Der Vorteil wird sein das kein Reboot mehr nötig sein wird. Die Modis hast du schon erraten, bis auf den letzten, Wut. Die 4 States heißen tatsächlich Quiet, Balanced, Turbo und Rage. Habe ich aber schonmal losgelassen hier. Wie es AMD dann umsetzt.. na ja wie immer halt..

Neu wird auch ein "Auto Fan Acoustic RPM feature" für Overdrive. Aber alles was ich da so finde sind Möglichkeiten, muss noch nicht im Treiber enthalten sein. Ich habe auch noch kein echtes BIOS mit Daten drin, und das wird wohl auch noch ne Weile dauern..


----------



## 4thVariety (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich denke das mit HBM hat sich vorerst erledigt. Speicherbandbreite war immer nur ein Pflaster für ein tiefer liegendes Symptom. Die Krankheit ist vermutlich der fehlende Cache. Wer schon länger dabei ist, dem ist das ja nicht neu. Intel und RAMBUS, auch da war Speicherbandbreite die angebliche Lösung für den Pentium4. Was war dann wirklich die Lösung? Mehr L3 Cache.

Wenn es mit der Architektur bei Nvidia nicht so richtig voran gehen will, dann werden die zwei Hämmer ausgepackt: Speicherbandbreite und Gesamt-TDP. An den Schrauben lässt sich am einfachsten drehen. Alles andere ist halt schnell ein komplettes Redesign. Nvidia wird für RTX4000 da nicht drum herumkommen. Bei AMD war es Vega56, das demonstriert hat, dass dich selbst HBM nicht rettet.

Ich halte es für gut möglich, dass die zu erwartende Massenabnahme von Sony und Microsoft die Bedingung mit sich gebracht hat, dass man richtig Arbeit in die Architektur steckt und nicht wie Nvidia bei der 3000 einfach 100W mehr durch die Karten pumpt und größere Chips hat. Eine Konsole will günstig sein, aber nicht billig.

Es wiederholt sich hier etwas die Geschichte, denn als AMD zuletzt Nvidia so richtig vor sich hergetrieben hat, war das mit GCN2 Hawaii auf 28nm. Auch bekannt als PS4.

Neue Konsolen tun AMD gut.


----------



## Edelhamster (3. Oktober 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> ob wohl auch noch eine art Vega mit HBM2e kommen wird? Wollte eigentlich keine Karte mehr ohne haben


Hab die Hoffnung  noch nicht ganz aufgegeben.
Vllt überrascht uns AMD am 28. ja doch noch mit einer Liquid Cooled HBM  Variante.
Paar Strohalme gab es dafür ja.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier kennt jeder, nehm´s auch nur nochmal mit rein, weil es zu so einem frühen Zeitpunkt 2020 "geleakt/faked" wurde und zumindest die D32310 korrekt ist.  Ist aber schwer genau auszumachen was da früher kam - D32310 und das Bild wurden in der gleichen Februar oder März Woche  bekannt/geleakt/gefaked.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Q1/2020)

 Locuza hatte im September dann   noch sein ursprüngliches SC-GDDR6-Schaubild in einer HBM2 Variante gebracht . Links GDDR6, rechts HBM2 an 2048bit (wie aktuell auf Threadseite 1 angepinnt).
2048bit halte ich, wie bei Vega56/64, noch für halbwegs massentauglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihm nach ist vieles möglich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist vllt tatsächlich die Frage in wie weit eine solche Karte noch von HBM profitieren könnte, wenn der InfinityCache kommen sollte.
Über den verfügt denk ich halt auch die PS5 in irgendeiner Form, sonst hätte man deren Die iwann schonmal zu Gesicht bekommen. Das dann 3D stacked  - Wahnsinn.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2020)

Hab den HBM auch noch nicht abgeschrieben.


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich träume auch noch davon 
Wieder ein 256bit Interface fühlt sich irgendwie so meh an, das hat ja die 5700er schon. Die sollen gefälligst alles Big machen


----------



## TrueRomance (3. Oktober 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hi, war lange nicht online. Der neue Look vom Forum ist ja grausam, aber ok, anderes Thema.


Man gewöhnt sich schnell daran und weiß dann auch die neuen Möglichkeiten zu schätzen. Zum Beispiel, einen Textabschnitt markieren und diesen zitieren. Ohne irgendwas löschen zu müssen.


----------



## WiP3R (3. Oktober 2020)

@Edelhamster bei dem Schaubild mit den Memory Varianten, wen mehrere Speichertypen aufgeführt sind, sind das die möglichen Konfigurationen die daran angeschlossen werden könnten? Schema J.) wäre schon krass vielfältig...


----------



## Sonny330i (3. Oktober 2020)

Also mittlerweile finde ich es sogar ganz geil, daß AMD komplett die Klappe hält. Das hat schon eine schöne Spannung mittlerweile aufgebaut. Die letzten Wochen, besonders nach dem Ampere Launch, dachte ich mir noch wie man seitens AMD einfach nichts, aber auch gar nichts an Infos raushauen möchte. Da wurden die ersten Stimmen laut, daß sie nichts in der Hinterhand haben können, weil sie sonst schon mit Infos gekontert hätten etc.

Aber durch die Konsolenentwicklung dürfte AMD ein gehöriges mehr an Budget zur Verfügung gehabt haben, oder nicht ?
Wenn AMD wirklich nichts hätte, warum verkauft dann nVidia die Karten zu halbwegs humanen Preisen im Gegensatz zur vorherigen Generation ? Das stimmt mich ein wenig nachdenklich.

Ich denke mittlerweile ersnthaft, daß AMD mit was ordentlichem aufschlagen wird. Es deutet schon viel darauf hin.
Hach, diese Spannung


----------



## gecan (3. Oktober 2020)

und zwar mit preisleistung kracher !!!


----------



## Duvar (4. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fe1xycgVVyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2020)

Sehr schön, Große Chips lassen sich  deutlich besser kühlen. Mit HBM siehts da aber schlecht aus.


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Oktober 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> und zwar mit preisleistung kracher !!!


Bringt nur nix wenn sie die Leistung der 3080 oder sogar der 3070 nicht knacken. Was bringt Preis/Leistung in der 300 Taler Klasse im Jahr 2020? Nix.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Oktober 2020)

BIG Navi 

Wenn da die Leistung raus kommt, wie nun _allgemein_ vermutet wird, Hut ab!
Sieht aus wie der Threadripper unter den GPUs 

Ansonsten war AMD leider nur "stehts bemüht" 
Aber komplett verkackt haben können sie es ja nun auch nicht, immerhin werkeln die chips auch in beiden neuen Konsolen, oder? 
Das Speicherinterface ist halt noch das BIG questionmark... wirklich "nur" 256bit?
Und wenn ja, was bewirkt dann der cache?

_Wie_ AMD das am Ende technisch löst, ist sicher interessant, aber für die Balkenlänge ja auch unerheblich. Hauptsache der Balken ist möglichst lang


----------



## Edelhamster (4. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sehr schön, Große Chips lassen sich  deutlich besser kühlen. Mit HBM siehts da aber schlecht aus.



Ganz im Gegenteil, Coreteks lässt uns weiter von  HBM träumen in dem er  klar sagt, dass das nur die XT & XL Variante  ist und nicht die XTX.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Klimbim drumherum hat er mit dem der 5700XT  ersetzt.
Frag mich was da abgeht bei AMD, wenn großteils nicht mal die eigenen Mitarbeiter den vollen XTX zu Gesicht bekommen wie er sagt?  Da muss richtig was im Busch sein   

@WiP3R  sorry, heute keine Zeit gehabt. Shema J zeigt auch nur Möglichkeiten auf. Vllt bißchen stärker mit Fokus auf PCIe 4.0 basierten InfinityFabric. 
Glaub Coreteks hatte auch schon recht früh dieses Jahr die Frage in den Raum gestellt - warum hat AMD PCIe 4.0 so stark im Desktop gepusht, obwohl zu entsprechender Zeit nahezu nichts davon wirklich stark profitiert hat?


----------



## chill_eule (4. Oktober 2020)

Wenn er jetzt aber den "XT" gezeigt hat, welcher ja wohl der 80 CU chip werden soll, was macht dann der XTX chip?


----------



## gecan (4. Oktober 2020)

*TrueRomance,*

nicht dein ernst oder ?

dann hast du nix ahnung von preisleistung, vorallem wie die welt wirklich tickt.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Oktober 2020)

@TrueRomance: Grade die 300€ Klasse verlangt zwingend nach einem PL Kracher, dann wohl in Form der RX6600(XT) mit 8GB VRam  

AMD, wie der Phönix aus der Asche? Da würde ja das allgemein "rote" Thema wie die Faust aufs Auge passen


----------



## Edelhamster (4. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn er jetzt aber den "XT" gezeigt hat, welcher ja wohl der 80 CU chip werden soll, was macht dann der XTX chip?


Hab mir die Stelle drei mal angehört - "this is not the XTX".  Er stellt es fett unterstrichen heraus und bringt es auch noch bildlich im Video. Vielleicht liegt das wirkliche Halo-Product also noch dahinter.
Und das ist so ne Geheimsache, dass es nicht mal die eigenen Leute vollständig zu Gesicht bekommen? Ich dreh hier gleich ab


----------



## gecan (4. Oktober 2020)

wenn  6900xt bei 250watt liegen sollte und nur mit 256bit+128mb cache kommen sollte, dann hat bzw hätte amd noch spielraum bis zu 350watt und könnte einen xtx version von einer nano edition dank ihren hbm2e auf den mark werfen, wenn die lust hätten auf eine prestige karte und um gegen 3090 anzutreten.

ansonsten stelle ich mir eine xtx version mit 128rops+hbm2e vor !

und das wäre diesmal in der tat ein echter dreamer gpu +oc karte 

den der rdna2 architektur scheint also viele möglichkeiten zubieten und der fertigungsprozess scheint auch ordentlich dafür ausgereift zusein, wenn die hohe takt rate von bis zu 2,5ghz mit machen, ist schon eine wucht und sehr mächtig für den verdoppelten navi 10 daten !!!

ansonsten fakt ist, allein durch die doppelte daten von navi 10, wird rdna2 zu 100% die doppelte leistung von rx 5700xt haben und auch in jeden spiel ankommen.

alles andere durch den über takt usw ist ein extra bonus !

deshalb ist es mir schleierhaft wie naiv man sein kann und viele über rdna2 zweifeln und den mit nur ca rtx 3070 leistung erwarten

den ihr müsst nur mal zurückblicken, zb von hd4870 zu hd5870 !!!


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Oktober 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> *TrueRomance,*
> 
> nicht dein ernst oder ?
> 
> dann hast du nix ahnung von preisleistung, vorallem wie die welt wirklich tickt.


Tja, bis jetzt hat AMD schon lange nichts ordentliches mehr auf die Straße gebracht. 
Hoffen wir mal, dass AMD der 3080 vernünftige Konkurrenz macht. 
Wie tickt die Welt denn? Viele Jahre nix und plötzlich überholen? Das wäre ja mal was.


chill_eule schrieb:


> @TrueRomance: Grade die 300€ Klasse verlangt zwingend nach einem PL Kracher, dann wohl in Form der RX6600(XT) mit 8GB VRam
> 
> AMD, wie der Phönix aus der Asche? Da würde ja das allgemein "rote" Thema wie die Faust aufs Auge passen


Nur schaut der Großteil der Zocker auf die Leistungskrone. Wer die hat, muss automatisch die besser GPU bauen. Klar, man verdient in dieser Klasse das Geld, aber im verkaufen zu können muss man auch oben mitspielen können. Zudem ist der Durschnittsgamer Mitte 30 und verdient entsprechend Geld. Womit die 500 bis 609 Taler Klasse auch entsprechend bedient werden muss.


----------



## gecan (4. Oktober 2020)

was heist hier schon lange nichts mehr ?

und wenn die leistung bei ca 3070/80 liegen sollte und dafür preisleistung wieder mal stimmt, wie bisher bei amd gewohnt ist, dann haben die alles mal wieder für sie und die welt richtig gemacht.

also wieso und warum muss man da schneller sein ?

soso, grossteil der zocker schauen also nach 3090  ?

und kleinteil der zocker nach 3080 ? 

du bist also bereit eine 3090 zukaufen ?

ist doch ein toller preis oder ?

die welt tickt nach mehrheit und das ist nunmal das preisleistung !

und nicht nach nv preis-träumerei wie es mal bei intel war.

also nochmal PREISLEISTUNG für jeder man !!!

oder wie sollte die welt nach deiner meinung ticken ?

aber solchen leuten, die schreiben wie tickt die welt, braucht man eigentlich nicht erklären, sonst brecht eher die welt zusammen anstatt zu ticken.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Oktober 2020)

@TrueRomance 
Also das amd schon lange nichts mehr vernünftiges gebracht stimmt jawohl garnicht.
Die letzten Karten ob navi oder Vega & co waren alle top Produkte und sind es weiterhin noch. Und wenn ich mir aktuelle Benchmarks anschaue liegen auch keine Welten zwischen ner 5700 xt und eine 2080ti. Einzig was man amd vorwerfen kann ist das sie nicht die Leistungskrone erringen konnten mehr nicht. Preis/Leistung lag die letzten Jahre ganz klar bei Team rot!
Das big navi einschlagen wird wie eine Bombe da bin ich mir ganz sicher. 2020 wird ein AMD-Jahr, allein das auch die neuen Konsolen kommen sollte das bekräftigte. Vllt gibt Lisa am 8. einen kleinen Hinweis auf big navi. Was aktuell auch amd in die Karten spielt ist die Verfügbarkeit von ampere, auch das es keine Überkarten geworden sind- ganz im Gegenteil!


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Oktober 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Also das amd schon lange nichts mehr


Vega war in meinen Augen ein Wurf ins Klo (hier konnte man nur die Vega56 gebrauchen) und Navi war auch "nur" Mittelklasse. 
Preis/Leistung war bei AMD natürlich besser, aber nah an der 2080ti? In manchen Games ist die 5700xt etwas vor der 2070s. Da fehlt verdammt viel bis zur 2080ti. Und AMD soll jetzt plötzlich nen 3080 Killer bringen? 
Ich würde mich freuen, glaub es aber erst wenn ich es in Benchmarks sehe. 

Ich hab eh Glück, da ich nur Mittelklasse kaufe. Hier gibt's auf jeden Fall was von Team Rot. Aber bei der 3080? Und laut einigen hier mit deutlich weniger Stromaufnahme als Nvidia?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2020)

Die XT  ist doch heute auf dem Stand der 2070S die verkappte 2080 darstellt, in neueren Titeln radiert die 350 Euro Karte die beiden Turings sogar. Navi war schon ein deutlicher Erfolg für AMD.


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die XT  ist doch heute auf dem Stand der 2070S die verkappte 2080 darstellt, in neueren Titeln radiert die 350 Euro Karte die beiden Turings sogar. Navi war schon ein deutlicher Erfolg für AMD.


Was aber halt immer Mittelklasse war. Da kam noch die 2080s und die 2080ti.
Und 350 hat sie ja auch nicht die ganze Zyklusdauer gekostet. Eher 400 bis 450. 

Und ein "Radieren" sieht man nur in seltenen Fällen. 
Ganz frischer Benchmark








						Mafia Definitive Edition im Techniktest mit Benchmarks: Nie waren Familienangelegenheiten so episch!
					

Mafia: Definitive Edition - Messwerte




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



Da wird gar nichts radiert. 

Naja ich lass mich überraschen was kommt. Ich hoffe auf eine positive Überraschung und wir haben endlich auch im oberen Regal endlich Konkurenz.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2020)

Hier in meinem Gehäuse werkelt eine Vega64, bei Release für 499€ gekauft. Vierhundertneunundneunzig. Wieviel hat nochmal eine 1080 zu der zeit gekostet?
Ein Wurf ins Klo war das nicht, ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden, habe noch in keinem Spiel Leistung vermisst.
HBM macht Nachladeruckeln des Speichers so erfreulich kurz das es kaum mehr auffällt, sehr angenehm.
Klar macht eine 1080 ein paar mehr FPS aber die war halt auch 1/3 teurer


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Oktober 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Wieviel hat nochmal eine 1080 zu der zeit gekostet?


Wann würde die Vega64 released? 
Da hat die 1080 ca. 550 Taler gekostet... 50 Taler sind kein Drittel von 500.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe im August 2017 gekauft.
Also die 1080 Founders Edition hat 789.- gekostet.


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Oktober 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich habe im August 2017 gekauft.
> Also die 1080 Founders Edition hat 789.- gekostet.


Meine Gigabyte hat zu dem Zeitpunkt 550 gekostet. Warum du eine FE für UVP gekauft hast erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2020)

mir auch nicht, ich habe ja gar keine gekauft, wie kommst du darauf? Aber stimmt, zu Release der Vega gab es 1080er für 550 rum, das hatte ich anders in Erinnerung. Ich werf die dann mal ins Klo 

Tauschen würde ich trotzdem nicht, der Treiber ist halt auch richtig geil. Was da alles geht


----------



## hellm (4. Oktober 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Hab die Hoffnung noch nicht ganz aufgegeben.
> Vllt überrascht uns AMD am 28. ja doch noch mit einer Liquid Cooled HBM Variante.
> Paar Strohalme gab es dafür ja.


Einträge wie diese:
TemperatureLiquid0
TemperatureLiquid1
finden sich bei der VII als auch bei Navi1X. Und blieben ungenutzt.
Nur bei der VII wird auch explizit HBM genannt, ThbmLimit und FanGainHbm; außerdem keine Rede von MVDD, VDDCI oder zwei Memory VRMs.

Wenn es eine Version mit HBM gibt, ist das bestimmt eine spezielle GPU für den.. na den Bereich für den auch Nvidias GA100 ausgelegt ist. Keine Consumer Hardware. Einfach zu teuer, die Sache mit dem Cache und 256Bit scheint da schon sehr viel plausibler, auch mehr als 512Bit GDDR.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Oktober 2020)

Wenn AMD tatsächlich "nur" 256bit Speicherinterface verbaut, aber gleichzeitig einen weiteren cache zur Kompensation benutzt...
Ich mein AMD (und früher auch Ati) haben gerne versucht einen anderen Ansatz zu finden, als die Konkurrenz.
Das kann klappen oder auch voll in die Hose gehen, Beispiele aus der Vergangenheit gibt es da zur genüge.

Was mal richtig interessant wäre: Sind noch Leute von ganz früher, aus Ati Zeiten, bei der "Radeon Technologies Group" dabei und halten den alten spirit aufrecht? So wie bei "Skunk Works" von "Lockheed Martin"?


----------



## Edelhamster (5. Oktober 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Version mit HBM gibt, ist das bestimmt eine spezielle GPU für den..


..absoluten AMD-ATI-Radeon-Freak, der auch in den letzten 7 Jahren, in denen es laut Fachpresse nicht einen einzigen vernünftigen Grund gegeben hat auf eines Ihrer Produkte zu  setzen, die Treue gehalten hat.
Gegen den Strom -  gegen die allgemeine Erwartung. Steiniger Pfad anstatt Seidenstraße.
Revolution und nicht TikTok.

Sie haben gesagt Fiji ist ein Rohrkrepierer, Vega eine Luftpumpe, die Seven ein Brüllaffe -
ich sage euch Sie alle waren der visionäre Grundstein für das, was wir in einer Dekade als Ursprung der herauszustellenden  Errungenschaften im Grafiksektor wahrnehmen werden.

Take care in your Dreaming!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K9W-dNX9iGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrueRomance (5. Oktober 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> kommst du darauf?


Sorry, da hab ich was missverstanden. 
Der Adrenalin Treiber ist in der Tat mega gut. Dann warten wir mal weiter gespannt auf BigNavi.


----------



## DARPA (5. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was mal richtig interessant wäre: Sind noch Leute von ganz früher, aus Ati Zeiten, bei der "Radeon Technologies Group" dabei und halten den alten spirit aufrecht?


Du musst nur bei der Treiberinstallation drauf achten. Da gibt es immer noch Dateien mit ATI im Namen bzw ccc.exe (Catalyst Control Center). Auf den PCBs steht auch immer irgendwo ATI bzw ist das Logo zu sehen.


----------



## SLNC (5. Oktober 2020)

Nachdem ich mich nahezu in Rage gehyped habe mit der 3080 und dementsprechend auch enttäuscht wurde durch die schlechte Verfügbarkeit, hab ich mich jetzt doch wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück begeben und warte nun auch erstmal auf Big Navi. Mal sehen, ob ich seit Jahren dann mal wieder ein full AMD System besitze.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Die Preise von Ampere sind jetzt sowieso derart hoch, in so einen überhitzen Markt noch einsteigen lohnt nicht.


----------



## SLNC (5. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Preise von Ampere sind jetzt sowieso derart hoch, in so einen überhitzen Markt noch einsteigen lohnt nicht.


Jo, das hab ich mir dann auch klar gemacht. Aber schon krass, wie sehr man sich von Hype blenden lassen kann und plötzlich bereit wäre mehr zu zahlen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Ja, das Gefühl ein anderer nimmt es mir weg lässt alle hellen Lichter ausgehen.


----------



## Downsampler (5. Oktober 2020)

Das Stichwort lautet: Kaufpanik


----------



## SLNC (5. Oktober 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Das Stichwort lautet: Kaufpanik


Zugegeben, ich warte jetzt auch schon Ewigkeiten endlich mal wieder upzugraden, daher juckt es schon ganz schön in den Fingern. Vllt im nachhinein, dann sogar ganz gut, dass die Ampereverfügbarkeit so schlecht ist und mich quasi zum warten zwingt.


----------



## Edelhamster (5. Oktober 2020)

AMD Infinity Cache - It´s real.








						AMD INFINITY CACHE Trademark Application of Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - Serial Number 90222772 :: Justia Trademarks
					

Integrated circuits, namely, graphics, video and multimedia integrated circuits; integrated circuit chip sets; cards containing integrated circuits; integrated circuit chips; semiconductor devices; semiconductor chips; semiconductors; chipsets; computer hardware; microprocessors; microprocessor...




					trademarks.justia.com


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das was wird, ich mach mir weniger sorgen um die Technik dahinter sondern um die Software darum....


----------



## SLNC (5. Oktober 2020)

Puh, noch ein paar tage hin bis zum 28.

Bin mal gespannt, ob vorher noch dinge geleaked werden.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Oktober 2020)

So richtig geleaked wurde bisher ja tatsächlich kaum was, außer unendlich vielen Gerüchten.
Ok, die Größe und der Aufbau der chips werden wohl zu 99% so eintreten, wie vorher "geleakt".
Aber z.B. beim Speicherinterface, und damit auch der VRam-Bestückung, gibt es nach wie vor mehr Frage als Antworten 

Dieses Mal ist AMD fast ein Buch mit VII Siegeln


----------



## BladeTNT (6. Oktober 2020)

Also ich muss sagen hatte ja auch  eine 3080 bestellt..aber nicht verfügbar nach der bestellung plötzlich, dann stoniert , dann  günstig eine 2080 TI bekommen. Aber wird eh wieder verkauft.  Irgendwie macht die mehr Probleme also meine Radeon VII vorher, bzw auf dem Desktop. Und wenn die Big Navi etwas schlechter ist als die 3080 mir egal. Lieber ein volles AMD System als irgendwie was gemischtes was nicht ganz rund läuft.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. Oktober 2020)

AMD's Infinity Cache May Solve Big Navi's Rumored Mediocre Memory Bandwidth
					

Better and faster cache




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Edelhamster (6. Oktober 2020)

Danke für den Link @Xaphyr
Im Artikel von TomsHardware ist auch nochmal das Patent bzgl. "Adaptive Cache  Reconfiguration  via Clustering" eingebunden.
Erste Gerüchte in Richtung "first MCM" GPU kamen ja recht früh auf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das scheint sich nun immer mehr zu bestätigen.
Hochwahrscheinlich basiert BigNavi also erstmals auf zwei GPU-Clustern, die sich in der Anzahl der beherbergenden CU´s  sogar unterscheiden können (z.B. 36CU´s + 40 CU´s), über eine Crossbar/Fabric miteinander kommunizieren können und dabei auf den identischen L2 und L3 Cache zugreifen können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jede der beiden GPU´s/Cluster behält dabei zwar Ihren eigenen L1 Cache, auch hier gibt es meinem Verständnis nach dann aber eine Änderung -> denn nicht jeder CU  im entsprechenden Cluster hat seinen eigens fest zugeordneten L1 Cache-Bereich (und ist dort situationsbedingt womöglich limitiert), sondern alle CU´s im entsprechenden GPU-Cluster  können auf alle vorhandenen L1 Cache-Bereiche zugreifen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Anfragen-Hierarchie von den CU´s ausgehend ist ansonsten klar definiert, L1 -> L2 -> (L3) /GDDR/HBM

Was ich jetzt noch überlege, ist der InfinityCache letztendlich ein wahnsinnig großer L3 Cache, eben wie bei Zen der GameCache, oder steht der Infinity Cache  schon an zweiter Stelle, also als L2 Cache?
Glaub fast es handelt sich um den L2, denn von L3 hab ich im gesamten Patent nichts gelesen. Da dann 128MB wäre einfach abnormal groß  

Find das jedenfalls mega spannend, denn die ganze GPU wird so letztendlich wahnsinnig variabel und verspricht Ihre Leistung in viel mehr Situationen vollständig auf die Straße bringen zu können, als dies in der Vergangenheit oftmals der Fall war, wenn Anfragen erst bis in den GDDR/HBM durchgeschleust werden müssen. Der Latenzunterschied ist enorm.

edit: okay, haben je CU den festzugeordneten L0, dann den shared L1, und schließlich den L2(infinity cache)
AMD spricht im Patent klar von zwei GPU´s, die different ausgelegte Shader-Cluster beherbergen können. 
Meine Sichtweise hab ich ansonsten genauer/korrigiert im heutigen Artikel-Thread (AMD Big Navi: GPU mit Infinity Cache) ausgeführt.


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1313613983027466240

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edelhamster (7. Oktober 2020)

__





						提示信息 -  Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验 -  手机版 - Powered by Discuz!
					

,Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验



					www.chiphell.com
				




6900XT - 5120sp - 256bit - 16GB - 340W
6900 - 4608sp - 256bit - 16GB - 290W
6800XT - 4096sp - 192bit - 12GB - 270W
6800 - 3584sp - 255W
6700XT - 3200sp - 240W
N23 -  40CU - 192bit - 195W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLNC (7. Oktober 2020)

Letztendlich viele verschiedene Zahlen und wir werden erst mit Benchmarks Gewissheit haben.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2020)

Das sieht schick aus


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. Oktober 2020)

RX 6700 (navi23, 40 CU)ist rund 20% schneller als RX 5700 in dem Diagramm. Das haut ungefähr hin.


----------



## gecan (7. Oktober 2020)

soso, die haben nicht nur all die rdna2 gpus, sondern auch die rtx 3070/60 ti usw

fake benches


----------



## SLNC (7. Oktober 2020)

Sind das nicht extrapolierte Zahlen auf Basis von einer Kombination aus offiziellen AMD Targets, geleakten RDNA 2 Zahlen und RDNA 1 Performance? Steht da doch auch so. "Relative Perf"

Darum sage ich ja, abwarten auf echte Benches, aber dass eine 80CU RDNA 2 Karte nur so schnell wie eine 3070/2080 Ti sein sollte, halte ich für genau so komisch. Glaube eher, dass sowohl Nvidia und AMD immer vorsichtiger werden, was sie den Boardpartnern vor Launch mitteilen, da die ja öfter mal gerne undicht sind.


----------



## Edelhamster (7. Oktober 2020)

@gecan , natürlich muss man das mit sehr viel Vorsicht genießen.
Kann sich teils um Hochrechnungen handeln, auch wenn ich persönlich denke, dass die AiB´s da schon ziemlich gut wissen was kommt. Bis auf vllt AMD´s absoluten TopDog, denn der scheint ja TopSecret zu sein.
Wo du speziell die 3070 ansprichst, der dänische Proshop hat schon 20 Karten davon auf Lager  
Ich geh mal weiter träumen


----------



## Tony103 (7. Oktober 2020)

Leistung hin oder her.. wird so ne Radeon auch das ganze Gedöns von Nvidia können? DLSS, PhysX, Hairworks und keine Ahnung was noch alles gibt


----------



## SLNC (7. Oktober 2020)

Es ist wohl etwas ähnliches wie DLSS in der Mache und Hardware-basiertes Ray Tracing teil von RDNA 2, wie performant wird sich zeigen. Hairworks und PhysX (zumindest GPU-beschleunigt) sind aber doch lange nicht mehr relevant.


----------



## Edelhamster (7. Oktober 2020)

Physx kommt in fast keinem neuen Spiel mehr zum Einsatz, da wird heute viel eher auf Microsofts Havok gesetzt. Ansonsten unterstützen AMD Systeme das über die CPU.
Das gleiche eigentlich bei  Hairworks. Wenn ein Spiel auf eine solche Technologie setzt und wie 80% der Spiele seinen Ursprung auf den Konsolen hat, arbeitet da im Hintergrund wohl eher ein TressFX Abkömmling.
Bzgl. DLSS  Alternative sind Gerüchte zu nahezu verlustfreiem AA  auf RDNA2 im Busch.
Ob was dran ist weiß ich nicht, ansonsten werden zum Jahresende aber sicherlich in irgendeiner Form Weiterentwicklungen von RadeonBoost, FidelityFX etc. kommen.
Von DLSS bin ich persönlich letztlich nicht überzeugt und stell auch ein großes Fragezeichen hinter zukünftige Implementierungen, weil die Version 2.0 neben dem Vorabtraining durch Nvidia meines Wissens speziell in den Spielecode integriert werden muss.
Vllt zahlt Nvidia bei paar Spielen mit RayTracing für eine entsprechende Implementierung, aber in der Masse wird man es nicht  vorfinden. Nur meine Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## chill_eule (7. Oktober 2020)

Das sieht zu gut aus um wahr zu sein, das glaube ich erst wenn @PCGH_Raff das in seinen Händen hatte 

Physix und Hairworks sind ja auch überall Standard 
Und ansonsten siehe https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...pecials/Radeon-Image-Sharpening-Test-1293637/
Ist ein anderer Ansatz, aber kann man ungefähr vergleichen wenn es um "Bildaufhübschung" geht


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Oktober 2020)

SLNC schrieb:


> Es ist wohl etwas ähnliches wie DLSS in der Mache und Hardware-basiertes Ray Tracing teil von RDNA 2, wie performant wird sich zeigen.



Also das RT auf der PS sah schon mal sehr hübsch aus.
Also sollten noch stärkere AMD Karten das doch sogar noch besser hinkriegen. 

Ich glaub schon, dass das was wird.


----------



## DARPA (7. Oktober 2020)

Dann poste ich auch mal so ein lustiges Bildchen  Ganz bestimmt voll legit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (7. Oktober 2020)

@DARPA  puuh, kann ich gar nicht einordnen. 

@BigYundol  hatte drüben im PS5 TearDown Thread auf die verblüffende Ähnlichkeit zwischen dem heute erstmals  zu sehenden PS5 Die und dem die Tage von Coreteks gezeigten angeblichen N21 Die hingewiesen. Was meint Ihr? Hat uns Coreteks da (unbewusst) einen Bären aufgebunden oder ist der der PS5 kleiner?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (7. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Well  Gedanken bestätigt würde ich sagen.


McZonk schrieb:


> Was ich aber auch interessant finde: So ein Trümmer wie das hier ist: Sehen wir hier vielleicht doch die "Titan" und die "RTX 3080" war eigentlich mal der 2080 Ti Nachfolger und war eher so als "RTX 3080 Ti" gedacht? Da könnte man jetzt spekulieren, dass Big Navi einen gewissen Druck ausübt und man über eine Modellanpassung bei NV versucht immer noch das AMD-Topmodell leistungstechnisch schon mit der RTX 3080 zu kassieren und so das AMD-Portfolio schlechter dastehen zu lassen... Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2020)

Das oder du bist whycry^^


----------



## SLNC (8. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1314099938255605761

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



80CU Chip oder noch mehr?


----------



## gecan (8. Oktober 2020)

ja das habe ich schon lange von big navi vermutet und zwar dazu mit 128 rops und bis zu 32gb hbm2e und bleibe immer noch bei mindestens 25 bis ca 28 tflops  leistung bei fp32 float, die auch 99% auf die strasse kommen werden 

nur so vierdient big navi sein namen in aller ehre !

ja ich weiss habe mich jetzt schon paar mal wiederholt 

glaube wegen der vorfreude, was wir im november von amd da bekommen werden bei unter 1000 euro --> 4k@120fps+ oder 8k@60fps+ kein problem !


----------



## Duvar (8. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1313944579826159623

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1314128293516521472

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Oktober 2020)

Bzgl. der Xbox Series X wissen wir, dass dessen Die  360,4mm² groß ist und neben den 8 CPU-Cores(+Logik)  noch 56CU´s beherbergt, von denen standardmäßig 4 deaktiviert sind.
Ein 8-Core Zen 2 Chiplet ist  ~70mm² groß,  wird aber in 7nm und nicht wie bei Project Scarlett in 7nm enhanced  gefertigt.
7nm enhanced verspricht gegenüber 7nm  eine um  15-20% höher Packungsdichte.

Rechne ich jetzt vorsichtig 70mm²-15% kommt man auf round about  60mm² für den CPU-Teil. Plus ein bißchen Logik könnte ich mir letztendlich 70-75mm² dafür vorstellen.
360,4mm² - 72,5mm² =  bleiben 287,9mm² für 56 RDNA2 CU´s übrig

287,9mm² / 56CU´s =   5,14mm² je CU * 96 = 493,5mm² bei aktuell gemunkelten 536mm² für Big Navi

Benötigten Platz für einen vermuteten Fabric und Infinity Cache kehre ich dabei mal elegant unter den Teppich   

Ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung und vllt reicht es unter Berücksichtigung von Fabric und Cache so auch gerade für die 80CU´s und XTX ist dann einfach fully enabled mit ~2200MHz.  Fand den ursprünglich von Rocker2199 auf Twitter getätigten Rechnungsansatz  aber ganz interessant.
Er wirft 112 CU´s bei 580mm² in den Raum, rechnet dabei aber auch leicht weniger konservativ als ich, was dann sogar durch meine dunkelrote Brille zu optimistisch  erscheint^^

In knapp drei Wochen wissen wir es.


----------



## SLNC (8. Oktober 2020)

Das wär schon ein echtes Monster dann. Urgh, die Wartezeit wird immer schlimmer.


----------



## Da_Obst (8. Oktober 2020)

Aus dem AMD-Event zu Zen3: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ungefähr die Performance einer 3080. Welche Karte uns AMD da wohl gezeigt hat?


----------



## chill_eule (8. Oktober 2020)

Das war ganz klar die RX6300XT mit 3GB VRam


----------



## Skajaquada (8. Oktober 2020)

Das war aber mal eine echte Ansage an Nvidia. Jetzt geht die Party richtig ab, mal schauen wie viele ihre 3080 jetzt wieder stornieren


----------



## Sonny330i (8. Oktober 2020)

Die wäre aktuell bei Borderlands 3 sogar ein wenig schneller, dafür bei Warzone um 5 FPS langsamer. Wenn man nur nach dem Benchmark von der Zen3 Vorstellung geht, weil man ja aktuell nicht mehr bestätigte Infos hat, dann liegt Big Navi gleich auf mit der 3080. Okay, Leute jetzt wird es richtig richtig interessant. Wenn die Leistung wirklich so kommt, wie uns geteasert wurde, dann geht's ab. 

Wenn AMD 16 Gig RAM hat, dazu noch einen besseren Preis und noch dazu ordentlich verfügbar sein wird, dann wird sich nVidia umschauen


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. Oktober 2020)

Das war mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht die Topkarte. Einen Monat vor dem Release gibt man dem Kontrahenten keine Chance, um am 29.10 zu kontern. Deswegen steht da auch von wegen eine RX 6000 Karte, aber nicht welches Modell. Ich denke eher, dass AMD die Gerüchte von "nur 2080 Ti Level" oder "RTX 3070 Level" widerlegen wollte.


----------



## Duvar (8. Oktober 2020)

Geht doch wenn der Preis stimmt +16GB VRAM.
Schnitt 96,5% vs 3080.
Plus keine finalen Treiber und vllt sogar nicht mal die Speerspitze 

Edit: (der letzte part ist interessant)

"

AMD's Radeon RX 6000 'Big Navi' performance tease reveals an RTX 3080 rival

Today’s AMD event may have been Zen 3’s big reveal,

but the company tossed a juicy bone to the Radeon faithful, too. After

announcing the beastly Ryzen 9 5900X (among others), CEO Lisa Su then

showed off gameplay footage of Borderlands 3 running on the CPU

at 4K resolution with an undisclosed Radeon RX 6000-series graphics

card. And yes, Internet, AMD’s “Big Navi” goes toe-to-toe even with Nvidia’s brutally fast GeForce RTX 3080.

The

mysterious Radeon RX 6000 GPU averaged 61 frames per second even with

the game running on its punishing “Badass” performance preset. Su also

revealed that the Ryzen/Radeon combo hit 88 fps in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare (an Nvidia-partnered title) and 73 fps in Gears 5 on Ultra visual presets. AMD plans to announce the Radeon RX 6000-series “Big Navi” graphics cards formally on October 28 in a dedicated event.

In

a call before the Zen 3 event, Radeon chief Scott Herkelman told me

that AMD decided to tease Big Navi’s performance due to community demand

for more information. It certainly was an eye-opening reveal.

Most importantly, Herkelman stressed that AMD didn’t state which
Radeon RX 6000 graphics card ran these benchmarks. We don’t know
whether these results come from the biggest Big Navi GPU, or a more
modest offering. (Herkelman also said there’s still fine-tuning left to
do before launch.) AMD’s Ryzen 9 5900X, the CPU used for the tease, also
hasn’t been tested by independent reviewers."









						AMD’s Radeon RX 6000 ‘Big Navi’ performance tease reveals an RTX 3080 rival
					

During AMD's Ryzen 5000 launch even, the company provided a performance preview of its upcoming Radeon RX 6000 graphics cards, and they look ready to go toe-to-toe with Nvidia's beastly RTX 3080.




					www.pcworld.com


----------



## WiP3R (8. Oktober 2020)

Hm mal sehen wie Lange Nvidia braucht um die RTX 3070/80 Ti anzukündigen. Vlt. am Tag vor dem offiziellen Big Navi Relese? 
Mir fällt jedenfalls ein Stein vom Herzen RDNA2 scheint kompetiv zu sein und sie haben Ihre versprechen eingehalten.


----------



## SLNC (8. Oktober 2020)

Freut mich auch sehr. Bin dann mal gespannt, wie die Verfügbarkeit aussieht und ob die Treiber passen.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Oktober 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das war mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht die Topkarte. Einen Monat vor dem Release gibt man dem Kontrahenten keine Chance, um am 29.10 zu kontern. Deswegen steht da auch von wegen eine RX 6000 Karte, aber nicht welches Modell. Ich denke eher, dass AMD die Gerüchte von "nur 2080 Ti Level" oder "RTX 3070 Level" widerlegen wollte.


 Genau davon gehe ich auch aus!


----------



## Sk3ptizist (9. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das war ganz klar die RX6300XT mit 3GB VRam


hehe, naja die kürzlich aufgetauchte Spekulationsinfo zur RX 6500 XT, gesteht dieser zumindest noch 10 GB zu ^^
aber "nur" 160Bit und 125W








						AMD Radeon RX 6600 Specs
					

AMD Navi 23, 2491 MHz, 1792 Cores, 112 TMUs, 64 ROPs, 8192 MB GDDR6, 1750 MHz, 128 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## gecan (10. Oktober 2020)

WiP3R schrieb:


> Hm mal sehen wie Lange Nvidia braucht um die RTX 3070/80 Ti anzukündigen. Vlt. am Tag vor dem offiziellen Big Navi Relese?
> Mir fällt jedenfalls ein Stein vom Herzen RDNA2 scheint kompetiv zu sein und sie haben Ihre versprechen eingehalten.




sag mal, was erwartet ihr überhaupt von der ti version auser mit doppelten vram menge ?

ampere ist zurzeit bei samsungs 8nm fertigung komplett am ende.

glaubt ihr echt das nvidia, dann einfach mal eine ti oder super duper version raus haut, mit mehr leistung, ohne extra verbrauch ?

bis wohin soll bitte dann der leistungverbrauch hinführen, wenn schon ampere 3080 bei ca 330watt liegt?

und mit dopelten vram wird das sogar an 3090 verbrauch vorbei ziehen.

da müssen die aber wieder zu tscm zurück, um aus ampere noch was rauszuholen.


----------



## Duvar (10. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1315028334355591168

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

Also was ich bis jetzt so bei RT und DLSS gesehen habe haut mich nicht vom Hocker, ein Kaufgrund ist das so für mich nicht.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also was ich bis jetzt so bei RT und DLSS gesehen habe haut mich nicht vom Hocker, ein Kaufgrund ist das so für mich nicht.


Hab’s gestern auch nochmal mit meinen Bekannten durchgekaut. Die leistung stimmt, die Präsentation war wie immer ne glatte 1 und alle sind am durchdrehen-naja zum Glück nicht alle. Dazu ist die Verfügbarkeit Katastrophe, amd könnte das allerdings in die Karten spielen! Ich würde ganz klar sagen viel zu teuer wenn man das gesamtprodukt betrachtet.


----------



## Duvar (11. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1315100109399416832

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Oktober 2020)

Können die das nicht mal etwas genauer Leaken ey.

Was soll das sein=
Interface/?/Vram
TDP dann die ASIC und warum mit Spanne?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Können die das nicht mal etwas genauer Leaken ey.
> 
> Was soll das sein=
> Interface/?/Vram
> TDP dann die ASIC und warum mit Spanne?




Bandbreite / Interface / VRAM Menge

allerdings müsste es beim 3. dann 12Gbps sein

die TDP Spanne dann vllt XTX/XT ... wäre aber schon verdammt wenig


----------



## SLNC (11. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Bandbreite / Interface / VRAM Menge
> 
> allerdings müsste es beim 3. dann 12Gbps sein
> 
> die TDP Spanne dann vllt XTX/XT ... wäre aber schon verdammt wenig


Vmtl Die TDP. Liegt bei GA102-200 bei ungefähr 175W.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Oktober 2020)

SLNC schrieb:


> Vmtl Die TDP. Liegt bei GA102-200 bei ungefähr 175W.


laut Igor sind es beim GA102-200 ca 230W

und ne 5700XT is wenn ich mich recht entsinne bei 180W (oder war das GPU + Speicherchips?)


----------



## SLNC (11. Oktober 2020)

Hm, dann weiß ichs auch nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> laut Igor sind es beim GA102-200 ca 230W
> 
> und ne 5700XT is wenn ich mich recht entsinne bei 180W (oder war das GPU + Speicherchips?)


Richtig, die 180 sind nur aus einer Spannung generiert von GPUZ, die andere lässt sich derzeit nicht abgreifen. MVDD geht, NVDD nicht. Die liefert die restlichen 50Watt ASIC bei Ampere.

Navi hat reine GPU ASIC ohne Speicher, VEGA hat Speicher und GPU in der ASIC weil auf selben Interposer.

Mir erscheint der ASIC Wert recht niedrig.
Wenn ich mal kummulieren.
150+ 16*2,5W=37,5WattVram+20% Wandlerverluste=225Watt. Das erscheint mir doch sehr gering.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht fake aus, demnach würde es zwischen 8 und 16GB eine riesige VRAM-Lücke geben. Und RDNA2 mit 4GB kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Da gibt es schon eine RX5700, die neue Karte kann nicht schwächer ausfallen. Auch die TDP vom Topchip ist Quatsch, mindestens 200W bei 80CU würde ich erwarten. AMD kocht auch nur mit Wasser.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich will hier zurzeit fast nicht mitlesen, sonst werden nur weider Erwartungen geschürt die sich ganz schnell in Luft auflösen könnten. Ich freue mich wahnsinnig auf die neuen Karten und will auch eine kaufen, aber die Erwartungen etwas zurückzuschrauben würde sicherlich nicht schaden. Außerdem ist es viel schöner, wenn beim Launch dann doch was besseres kommt als angenommen.

Edit:


Gurdi schrieb:


> 20% Wandlerverluste=225Watt. Das erscheint mir doch sehr gering.


20% Wandlerverluste ? Holy shit muss das ein schlechter VRM sein.
Die nuen Karten sind eigentlich eher bei 90-92+% Effizienz für die Spannungsversorgung.
Da AMD die Spannungsversorgung auf den Referenzkarten nicht gerade unterdimensioniert, sollte das schon besser aussehen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich erwarte garnicht viel.
Ich hoffe nur auf 2080ti-3080 Leistung mit 16GB VRAM, 250W und 500-600€.


----------



## McZonk (11. Oktober 2020)

Der Tweet _könnte_ sich auch auf Intels DG2 beziehen...

(Corecount/Memory-Bus/Memory-Kapa)


----------



## Gurdi (11. Oktober 2020)

Boh heute hatte ich genau so einen Tag beim Wechsel auf ein neues Gehäuse....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTaXZ76YlMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine Pumpe von der AIO ist aus mir nicht erfindlichen Gründe verreckt, dabei habe ich heute sogar Lüfter zugeschnitten damit diese Teil überhaupt ins Gehäuse passt am Deckel. Unglaublich.


----------



## Sonny330i (12. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine Pumpe von der AIO ist aus mir nicht erfindlichen Gründe verreckt, dabei habe ich heute sogar Lüfter zugeschnitten damit diese Teil überhaupt ins Gehäuse passt am Deckel. Unglaublich.



Sowas ist echt ärgerlich. Mir ist mal eine nagelneue Graka vom Tisch gefallen. Die war danach hinüber und 400€ futsch. Sowas passiert einem aber auch nur einmal im Leben. Ich fühle mit dir.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich will hier zurzeit fast nicht mitlesen, sonst werden nur weider Erwartungen geschürt die sich ganz schnell in Luft auflösen könnten. Ich freue mich wahnsinnig auf die neuen Karten und will auch eine kaufen, aber die Erwartungen etwas zurückzuschrauben würde sicherlich nicht schaden. Außerdem ist es viel schöner, wenn beim Launch dann doch was besseres kommt als angenommen.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Schau dir doch mal die Wandlerveruste von Ampere an, die sind RIESIG! Zudem kommt ja die Platine da noch zu.


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Oktober 2020)

Was geht denn bei AMD ab?? Hatte jetzt fünf Jahre später nicht mehr unbedingt damit gerechnet ein Lebenszeichen von Project Quantum  zu hören 
Als kleinster 4K/60 PC auf Basis der aktuellen NextGen-Konoslen Technologie wäre es ein absoluter Traum  






						Housing of an electronic device
					

Complete Patent Searching Database and Patent Data Analytics Services.




					www.freepatentsonline.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RdISWkIUmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Downsampler (12. Oktober 2020)

Jawie "it´s alive" ?!

Dat sind doch schon olle Kamellen. Werden die wieder aufgewärmt?

Am Ende wird AMD noch PC Hersteller im nächsten Jahr...


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Oktober 2020)

Oha das hatte ich fast vergessen.
Damals war der Plan doch das mit ner Nano zu bestücken, oder?


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Oktober 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Jawie "it´s alive" ?!
> 
> Dat sind doch schon olle Kamellen. Werden die wieder aufgewärmt?
> 
> Am Ende wird AMD noch PC Hersteller im nächsten Jahr...


"It´s alive", weil der Ansatz jetzt fünf Jahre später  patentiert worden ist, würde ich noch nicht unbedingt sagen^^
Es zeugt aber zumindest davon, dass die Grundidee  bei AMD nicht verloren gegangen zu sein scheint, wie man zwischenzeitlich annehmen musste.
Ich find den Zeitpunkt zu welchem das jetzt durchsickert auf jeden Fall ganz interessant.  Da hat man gerade den schnellsten Gamingprozessor vorgestellt und große Fortschritte im Grafikbereich mit RDNA2 angeteasert, da wird ein solches System auf AMD-only-Basis schon wahrscheinlicher/realistischer im Hinblick auf eine Marktakzeptanz.
Für eine 8-Core/40-60CU APU, die sich so viele wünschen, wäre das definitiv eine standesgemäße "Verpackung"  
Am Ende liefen die RDNA2 Demo´s von der CPU-Präsi auf so einer Kiste *träum-träum* 
Ich fand das Konzept jedenfalls immer cool und mit der NextGen-Konsolen-Technologiebasis hätte man auch sicherlich ein paar Jahre Spaß damit. 

@EyRaptor  war Fiji und  HBM-1Gen Zeit damals, jup


----------



## DARPA (12. Oktober 2020)

LOL, hätte ich nicht gedacht das Teil nochmal zu sehen.

Beim letzten Deus Ex stand ja eins aufm Schreibtisch


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2020)

Cool siehts ja aus.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Oktober 2020)

Also kommt eine Karte mit AIO


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Also kommt eine Karte mit AIO


Bock hätt ich ja drauf.


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Oktober 2020)

AiO wär bombe.

Und Project Quantum nochmal eben weiter gedacht ->




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rr1blyJ5dJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gecan (12. Oktober 2020)

ich behaupte mal, wen amd mit zen 3 es geschafft hat, wie eine bombe einzuschlagen, dann wird man zusammen mit rdna2 im nomeber, wie eine atombombe einschlagen in sache maximum gaming performance und für das absolute preisleistung kracher, da rdna2 sehr effiziente architektur geworden ist.


in dem sinne,  amüsante skeptiker vers  phantasie träumer !


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2020)

Ach du weisst schon wie effizient die RX6000 Karten sind?
Dann gib uns doch mal die Daten weiter.


----------



## gecan (12. Oktober 2020)

wie soll das gehen wenn es noch das nda ist, die bekommste dann von amd und bericht teste dann im november, mein lieber !


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2020)

Also weisst du nichts und schätzt nur.


----------



## gecan (12. Oktober 2020)

genau bin doch nur der  phantasie träumer 

ansonsten, wer noch über rdna2 zweifelt, dann hat der jenige absolut null ahnung von der materie.

den wenn sich das tatsächlich bewarheitet mit den si bandbreite für die 6000 serie, dann ist das schonmal ein wende punkt in sache deutliche effizienzsteigerung !!!


----------



## JoM79 (13. Oktober 2020)

Du zweifelst doch selber noch.


----------



## gecan (13. Oktober 2020)

nein ich erträume mir nur das mit der reale abschätzung, was rdna2 im stande sein wird in sache leistung pro watt verbrauch, durch  den neuen si bandbreiten effizient, dank den  infinity cache patent, hinzu dann alle alt lasten von gcn enfernt worden sind usw.

also ich bin es nicht der an rdna2 zweifelt, das seit ganz klar ihr hier, mit ständigen sinlose antworten.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Oktober 2020)

Wir haben halt nicht so eine tiefrote Brille auf und sehen die Sache realistisch.
AMD hat mehrere Zen Generationen gebraucht um Intel in Sachen IPC und Multicoreleistung zu schlagen.
Dabei herrscht bei Intel seit Jahren ziemlicher Stillstand.
Bei Nvidia sieht das aber anders aus und der Rückstand muss erstmal aufgeholt werden.
Ein ungefährer Gleichstand zur 3080 ist realistisch und würde schon eine ordentliche Steigerung zu den letzten Jahren darstellen.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (13. Oktober 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also weisst du nichts und schätzt nur.


naja, wenn man nichts weiss, kann man idR nur raten ^^



gecan schrieb:


> wer noch über rdna2 zweifelt


na warte doch erstmal ab, ich seh schon covid-20 kommen ;D


----------



## gecan (13. Oktober 2020)

*JoM79,*

also, wer behauptet hier das nv geschlagen wird ?

wenn ich hier nur von preisleistungs kracher spreche ?

und genau da wird nv keine chance haben.

und ich trage garantiert keine rote brille auf, schreib dir das hinter deine ohren auf.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (13. Oktober 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> schreib dir das hinter deine ohren


aber in rot, oder doch grün? ^^
Leute mit rot-grün-Schwäche tun mir irgendwie leid...


----------



## gecan (13. Oktober 2020)

am besten farblos  

und ich sehe schon navi-21 kommen


----------



## JoM79 (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich schreib in schwarz, mir egal ob rot oder grün.
Wird halt schon wieder gehypt und am Ende kommt dann wieder die Enttäuschung wie bei Vega.


----------



## gecan (13. Oktober 2020)

hypen tut keiner hier, hier wird nur mir reale abschätzungen des rdna2 architektur von mir diskutiert.

auserdem, warum sind deine erwartungen von rdna2 so tief und dazu noch vega hype  im vordergrund nimmst ?

sag mal, ist dir überhaupt im klaren, wie mächtig die architektur von rdna2 ist, im vergleich zur ampere ?

du weisst was das bedeutet, wenn die über 22 tflops die 99% auf die strasse ankommen, wo 6900xt bzw xtx dann landen wird, vorallem bei unter 300 watt ?

einfach unfasbar, wie man da noch schön weiter an rdna2 zweifelt und mit alte gcn vergleicht.

LEUTE,

GCN IS DEAD AND NEXT GEN REVOLUTION IS RDNA ARCHITEKTUR FOR GAMER !!!


----------



## Xaphyr (13. Oktober 2020)

Himmel, ich hoffe doch sehr, dass dieses... sagen wir Theoretisieren lediglich Sarkasmus darstellen soll...


----------



## JoM79 (13. Oktober 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> hypen tut keiner hier,
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Ist schon klar.
Realistisch sieht anders aus.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Oktober 2020)

Realistisch ist halt so ne Sache wenn alles auf leaks beruft, einzig die gezeigten „Benchmarks“ bei der zen3 Präsentation können uns eine grobe Richtung zeigen. Ich erwarte auch keine überkarte von amd, aber wenn ne 3080 geknackt wird dann wäre das schonmmal ne Ansage. Dazu noch nen geringeren Verbrauch mit 16GB vram sowie einem Preis unter 699€ und schon würde Nvidia unter Zugzwang geraten. Es bleibt weiter spannend und amd sollte man nicht unterschätzen, gerade in Verbindung mit den neuen Konsolen die den Weg für die nächsten Jahre vorgeben.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. Oktober 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Realistisch ist halt so ne Sache wenn alles auf leaks beruft, einzig die gezeigten „Benchmarks“ bei der zen3 Präsentation können uns eine grobe Richtung zeigen. Ich erwarte auch keine überkarte von amd, aber wenn ne 3080 geknackt wird dann wäre das schonmmal ne Ansage. Dazu noch nen geringeren Verbrauch mit 16GB vram sowie einem Preis unter 699€ und schon würde Nvidia unter Zugzwang geraten. Es bleibt weiter spannend und amd sollte man nicht unterschätzen, gerade in Verbindung mit den neuen Konsolen die den Weg für die nächsten Jahre vorgeben.


Naja, das neue Kriterium fürs Nvidia schlagen ist Lieferbarkeit  RDNA2 muss nur noch lieferbar sein, den Rest regelt der Markt


----------



## Duvar (13. Oktober 2020)

Immer für einen Schmunzler gut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (13. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hyp1ckqxEiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (13. Oktober 2020)

nette Info, trotzdem so schlau wie vorher ^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Oktober 2020)

große Prise Salz nicht vergessen

"Rumors: #Navi21 #RX6000
- DXR support is apparently only on N21 and cut variants
- Implementing DXR has meant big design changes that has ramifications in accommodation
- Benchmarks with DXR enabled should show increased PWR consumption
- N21 "XTX" consumes a lot of PWR >#RTX3080
- N21 XTX can compete with #RTX3080 but not #RTX3090
- Expensive to make and expensive to buy > #RTX3080
- Proper niche card - The big daddy
- RT perf less that 3080 - Lots of ties/trades in 4K in traditional raster perf w/3080 really depends on the game, possibly overall > 3080
- As mentioned on Sept 20 pinned tweet
- there is something funky going on with how throughput performance works in particular with DXR RT. It takes a hit like Turing does but maybe more so is what I am hearing.
- I am unsure of the DXR stuff on N21 only - but it what was said "





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1316145669741051905

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




"Rumors: #Navi21 "XT" variant
- N21 has big changes for DirectX Raytracing at the cost of power draw (msg is to wait and see) & little room for OC
- ~25% better than #2080Ti /beats 3070 by ~12-15%.
- Target $599 (maybe $50 either side) will cost more than #RTX3070 #unverified
- 5-10% less performance than #RTX3080 @ 4k traditional rasterization
- Much bigger hit with Ray Tracing enabled in a head-to-head showdown
- $50-$100 cheaper than #RTX3080 #Navi21XT #RX6000 Source: DM (I got a bunch of info come in today)
- What I got sent said this was the card that was demo'd
- The games were cherry-picked (larger spread of games tested should align with the overall perf. above)
- DX11 widens performance gap"





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1316144913851932672

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SLNC (14. Oktober 2020)

Wirkt auf jeden Fall erstmal realistischer.


----------



## gecan (14. Oktober 2020)

nein eben nicht.

den wie lange ist das her, als ati bzw amd ein xtx version auf den markt gebracht hat ?

wofür eine xtx version wirklich ist, solte den experten, die sich damit auskennen von der materie und amd/ati geschichte verfolgt haben, allen im klaren sein, was eine xtx zu bedeuten hat, falls es eine xtx version von amd kommt.

ansonsten hier sind mir einfach zu viele leute mit unwissen unterwegs, die einfach null ahnung haben durch ihre naivität.


----------



## SLNC (14. Oktober 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> ansonsten hier sind mir einfach zu viele leute mit unwissen unterwegs, die einfach null ahnung haben durch ihre naivität.


lol

Das ist die deutsche Forenkultur, die ich kenne.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2020)

Er sagt ja selbst er ist kein leaker, da hat einer das wahrscheinlichste Szenario zusammen gewürfelt was er denkt und sonst nichts. Ich denke einige Tage vor Vorstellung wissen wir mehr.


----------



## SLNC (14. Oktober 2020)

Ja gut, aber es geht mir vorallem um den Ton von gecan. Ich stapel halt lieber tief um dann nicht enttäuscht zu werden, als mich sinnlos zu hypen.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (14. Oktober 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> leute mit unwissen unterwegs


Entschuldigung ;P

"unwissen", was für ein Unwort...


----------



## blautemple (14. Oktober 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> Entschuldigung ;P
> 
> "unwissen", was für ein Unwort...



Das eine Wort stört dich an seinen Beiträgen?


----------



## Sk3ptizist (15. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das eine Wort stört dich an seinen Beiträgen?


um ehrlich zu sein, zumindest in diesem, ja ^^
naja, sind ja vermutlich "nur" noch 2 Wochen
 dieses Jahr kann ich jetzt schon kein Spekulatius mehr sehn und werde mich auf Lebkuchen und Stollen beschränken müssen ;D


----------



## -ElCritico- (15. Oktober 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> nein eben nicht.
> 
> den wie lange ist das her, als ati bzw amd ein xtx version auf den markt gebracht hat ?
> 
> ...


Abwesenheit vom Unwissen ist kein Beleg für das Vorhandensein vom Wissen  Mit dem Ton mal bisschen runter, aber ansonsten stimmt es, XTX ist normalerweise die Ober-Mofo-Baba-Karte


----------



## McZonk (15. Oktober 2020)

Auch wenn, oder gerade weil es gerade nicht viel Neues gibt und der langersehnte Tag noch etwas hin ist...

In diesem Sinne ein moderativer Hinweis:
Hier sind gerade ein paar Offtopic-Beiträge verschwunden, die nun wirklich nichts mit RDNA2 zu tun hatten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. Oktober 2020)

laut Videocardz sollen am 28. 3 SKU basierens auf Navi21 vorgestellt werden und eine 4. SKU Anfang nächsten Jahres


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> große Prise Salz nicht vergessen
> 
> "Rumors: #Navi21 #RX6000
> - DXR support is apparently only on N21 and cut variants
> ...



Scheint alles *Bullshit* zu sein.
Der Ursprung dieser (Fehl-)"Informationen" liegt  in dieser speziellen asiatischen Anti-AMD-Bias-Allianz -> https://tieba.baidu.com/p/7016495593

Thx entsprechend an Bullsh1t_Buster


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Oktober 2020)

geht ab









						AMD Navi 21 XT to feature ~2.3-2.4 GHz game clock, 250W+ TGP and 16 GB GDDR6 memory - VideoCardz.com
					

Patrick Schur today published on social media the preliminary specifications of the AMD Navi 21 XT GPU based on RDNA 2 architecture. AMD Radeon RX 6000 series to boost up to 2.3 GHz? What you should know however is that this data from Patrick is not based on AMD reference design. We have already...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2020)

Naja soweit waren wir ja schon, nichts wirklich neues aber zumindest mal ne zuverlässigere Quelle.
Mit der TDP dürfte die Karte ähnlich viel durchnuckeln wie die Ampere Karten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja soweit waren wir ja schon, nichts wirklich neues aber zumindest mal ne zuverlässigere Quelle.
> Mit der TDP dürfte die Karte ähnlich viel durchnuckeln wie die Ampere Karten.


joa, aber wenn das mit den 549$ stimmen sollte wäre das schon starke Konkurrenz

würd mich auch echt reizen zum Overclocken

wird ja sicherlich MPT Unterstützung geben


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2020)

Hellm ist ja schon am basteln, da wird denke ich sicher was kommen.
Preis ist auf jeden Fall attraktiv, bei der XTX könnte ich mir ne AIO Lösung vorstellen.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Oktober 2020)

Also wenn die XT tatsächlich 2,3-2,4GHz  ingame erreicht wäre das schon ne Nummer.
Ich seh das eh schon, BigNavi ist am Ende noch früher bei mir als die vor einem Monat für die Übergangszeit georderte Nvidia


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Linmoum (17. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja soweit waren wir ja schon, nichts wirklich neues aber zumindest mal ne zuverlässigere Quelle.
> Mit der TDP dürfte die Karte ähnlich viel durchnuckeln wie die Ampere Karten.


Das ist nicht die TDP, sondern TGP. Also Komplettverbrauch der Karte und nicht nur GPU only.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Oktober 2020)

AMD nenn den Gesamtverbrauch Typical Board Power

wäre also TBP

achnee ... einmal heißt es TBP und ein andermal TGP

Gesamtverbrauch von 255W wäre natürlich nice xD


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2020)

255 Watt Board wäre schon ne feine Sache.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Oktober 2020)

würde aber mit der +50% Performance/Watt Aussage nicht zusammen passen

vo daher glaub ichs erstmal  nicht


Edit: obwohl ... wenn man die gezeigten Werte nimmt könnte man ja grob von 90% schneller als ne 5700XT ausgehen

(1,9/255W)/(1/220W): 1,639

wenn se das Ziel etwas übertroffen hätten würde es ungefähr passen

glaub Redgamingtech meine vor kurzen das es etwas mehr als 50% sein sollen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Oktober 2020)

"Navi21 base clock is around Navi10 boost clock"





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1317572881233182720

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Oktober 2020)

Noch 11 mal schlafen  

edit: + ~60% Perf/Watt kursierten ja schonmal vor paar Wochen. Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2020)

Hilft nur abwarten diesmal, AMD hat es geschafft zu mauern.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Oktober 2020)

Warten fällt mega schwer, aber wenn´s am Ende ne tolle Überraschung gibt fänd ich es klasse.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

"Navi21 XL depending on the model (OC & non OC)
> Base clock 1800MHz to 1950MHz
> Boost clock around 2100MHz to 2200MHz (artificially limited like RX 5700? )

I'm not sure if these are final"





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1317584994156617729

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




"Navi21 XT 
> Base clock 2000MHz to 2100MHz
> Boost clock around 2400MHz"





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1317588927193165825

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edelhamster (18. Oktober 2020)

2000-2100MHz Base?? Das wären +600-700MHz gegenüber der VII 

edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit 2:  Rogame und Patrick Schur  geben sich auf Twitter diesbezüglich die Klinke in die Hand. 
Bestätigung für Custom-21XT Card mit 2,4GHz. Was die XTX macht weiß augenscheinlich wirklich niemand. 
Zeigt letztlich nochmal, die undichten Stellen finden sich immer wieder bei den AIB´s.
Beste Beitrag dann ->



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gecan (18. Oktober 2020)

die xtx mit hbm2e 32GB version könnte 128 rops und bis zu 120 cu haben und mit wakü ausgestattet sein.

der preis müsste um die 1000 bis 1200 euro liegen  und das zu recht so bzw völlig verdient !

denn das wäre ein absoluter mega big gpu power, den es so noch nicht gegeben hat in der gpu geschichte !!!

und an dem es bei 4k oder 8k nichts krüppeln würde   

tja, nur so kann man sich ein big navi vorstellen, auserdem der name wurde nicht umsonst erfunden


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. Oktober 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> die xtx mit hbm2e 32GB version könnte 128 rops und bis zu 120 cu haben und mit wakü ausgestattet sein.
> 
> der preis müsste um die 1000 bis 1200 euro liegen und das zu recht so bzw völlig verdient !


Definitiv. Alles andere wäre auch eine totale Schande!

Ich hätte jetzt gerne endlich mal den 28.10 (5.11). Keine Lust mehr auf Klausuren, ich will bauen


----------



## gecan (18. Oktober 2020)

ja das wird echt zeit


----------



## Methusalem (18. Oktober 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> der preis müsste um die 1000 bis 1200 euro liegen  und das zu recht so bzw völlig verdient !


Ein Schnapper!  

Was die von euch erwartete Leistungsfähigkeit der Karte angeht, bin ich da momentan deutlich zurückhaltender.

Aber zugegeben: Ich muss dabei schon ziemlich kräftig auf die Euphoriebremse treten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

wohl doch nicht ganz so hoher Base clcok

"[Update Navi21]

Navi21 XL

> Base clock 1350MHz to 1400MHz
> Game clock 1800MHz to 1900MHz
> Boost clock 2100MHz (maybe 2200MHz)

Navi21 XT > Base clock 1450MHz to 1500MHz
> Game clock 2000MHz to 2100MHz
> Boost clock 2200MHz to 2400MHz

> Reference cards on the lower end of the clock range
> AIB cards on the higher end of the clock range

Navi21 Base -> Game (+500MHz to 600MHz)
Game -> Boost (+200MHz to 300MHz)

For context
Navi10 1605MHz/1755MHz/1905MHz
Base -> Game +150MHz
Game -> Boost +150MHz"





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1317731738940997632

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## McZonk (18. Oktober 2020)

Dafür, dass es sich den Tweets davor mit einem betonten "I have ACTUAL clocks" siegessicher anhörte... Da ist wohl nach wie vor viel "Bewegung" und (Mis)information im Raum. Tee saufen und abwarten.


----------



## Edelhamster (18. Oktober 2020)

Dann sind wir für den N21 XT also wieder bei den schon zuvor gemunkelten ~2050MHz ingame angekommen.
Wir drehen uns im Kreis   

Problem beim Informationsaustausch wird denke ich sein, dass da Base-Clock und Game-Clock, also typisch anliegender  ingame Takt, durcheinander geworfen wurden. 
Wenn  ingame aber am Ende, in Abhängigkeit vom Szenario, der genutzten Auflösung, Kühlung und aufgebohrtem Custom-Card Power-Budget, 2000-2200MHz ingame um die Ecke kommen wäre das schon absolut Top.
1800-1900MHz  für die XL passen dann auch absolut ins Bild.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

Boostclocks wäre trotzdem 400-500 MHz höher als bei Navi10

mit ordetlicher Kühlung und  PT sollte da schon was gehen

mich schreckt aber immernoch das 256Bit Interface ab


----------



## McZonk (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde diese jüngst sehr hohen Zahlen mal mit einer großen Schippe Salz nehmen - erinnert Euch dran, dass Zen3 im Vorfeld auch die magischen 5 GHz zugesagt worden sind.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

AMD meinte ja schon vor Monaten, dass es höheren Takt geben wird

aber obs nun bis 2,4GHz Boost wird ist natürlich noch fraglich


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

Gaussi macht einen auch schon wieder wuschig


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

die 255W sind GPU + VRAM

"Looks like there is some uncertainty about the TGP. Let me help you. According to AIB partners the TGP is defined as the power dissipated by GPU and GDDR6 without taking into account of regulation efficiency."

was hammer dann? rund 300W?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

Kommt auf die VRM Qualität an und das Board.
so +30-40 denke ich.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

"- Max. TGP of Navi 21 XT is 290 W.
  - AIB partners are testing different TGP for their cards.
  - The ~2.4 GHz was achieved with an AIB partner card. So assume that the card was slightly overclocked."





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1317855621157392393

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2020)

Also eher 2GHz dauerhafter Boosttakt.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

290 Watt klingt schon mal gut, da kann man mit arbeiten. Die 350 der 3090 sind mir einfach too much aktuell.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2020)

Für nen Luftkühler ja, mit Wasser fast kein Problem.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für nen Luftkühler ja, mit Wasser fast kein Problem.



Naja aber auch dann muss die Luft ja irgendwo hin.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

290W TGP wären aber auch fast 350W TBP


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja aber auch dann muss die Luft ja irgendwo hin.


Geht direkt aus dem Gehäuse und heizt da nix auf, oder ist garnicht erst im Gehäuse drin.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich rede vom Raum, die 3090 hat hier Ambient mal um flockige 4 Grad nach oben. Aus dem Case krieg ich das auch raus mit meiner Konstruktion.



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 290W TGP wären aber auch fast 350W TBP


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wenn der Speicher mit drin ist wie es derzeit heißt landen wir bei etwa 290-320 Watt.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Oktober 2020)

Natürlich bleibt es im Raum gleich, aber ob 300 oder 350W ist da auch nicht so der riesige Unterschied.
Meine Grenze ist aber eh bei ~250W.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wenn der Speicher mit drin ist wie es derzeit heißt landen wir bei etwa 290-320 Watt.


du hast doch erst selbst +30W-40W geschrieben

wären 320W-330W


und für die 3090 hatte Igor 60W für alles zusätzliche berechnet

aber Big Navi hat weniger Speicher und vllt weniger Powerstages also vllt 50W

wären dann 340W


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

> *Max*. TGP of Navi 21 XT is 290 W.



Wird sicher aufgebohrte Customs geben, aber die Referenz wird nicht mit 350 Watt kommen, zumindest nicht die XT. Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. Die XTX könnte das erreichen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wird sicher aufgebohrte Customs geben, aber die Referenz wird nicht mit 350 Watt kommen, zumindest nicht die XT. Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. Die XTX könnte das erreichen.


die 290W sollen ja das max. für AIBs sein


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

Das meine ich ja, wir werden wohl ne Spanne dann sehen von 290-350Watt.


----------



## Edelhamster (18. Oktober 2020)

TDP wäre der GPU-Chip allein, TGP ist gleich TBP und entspricht der Leistungsaufnahme  der *gesamten* Grafikkarte. Da kommt nichts mehr drauf.
Zum Vergleich :

Vega64 = 295W
Radeon VII = 300W
*N21 XT* = 290W
3080 = 320W
3090 = 350W

Oder man packt bei ner 3080 von EVGA das neue 480W OC-Bios drauf   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gecan (18. Oktober 2020)

und jetzt wird über den verbrauch diskutiert bzw  kritisiert, oder wie war das nochmal über den zen3 und ihre angebliche 150 watt ?

leute nochmal, rdna2 ist spezial auf gaming ausgelegt, bzw bis auf die xt version und die xt inkl vram wird bei unter 300 watt bleiben, warscheinlich sogar bei unter 250watt !

ansonsten was takt rate betrifft, auch hier sind mehr als bei navi10 zuerwarten, da die shader auf mehr takt ausgelegt sind, den wenn ich schon sehe wie mein navi10 xt bei pt50 prozent ihre konstante 2050 mhz hält !!!


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich hoffe jedenfalls dass ich wieder einen guten Chip bekomme 
Bei meiner 5700XT der ersten Stunde sind ja auch schon 2,2 Ghz mit Wakü, Power und Spannungskeule möglich.

Wenn die PS5 schon so hoch taktet, dann sollte bei Big Navi unter guter Kühlung auch was gehen.


----------



## Edelhamster (18. Oktober 2020)

Wir können uns leider nur an Gerüchten orientieren.
Zwecks Navi 21 XT hieß es mal es liegt eine TDP von 238W vor. (also für den GPU-Chip)
Sollte jetzt die Information über 290W TGP(= TBP = gesamte Karte) stimmen, bleiben   52W für das sonstige Gedöns.

Positiv auswirken auf die Leistungsaufnahme beim N21 wird sich ansonsten die Verwendung von Samsungs 2GB  GDDR6 Modulen. Diese bieten gegenüber den 1GB GDDR6X Modulen, die auf 3080 und 3090  zum Einsatz kommen, die doppelte Kapazität, bei gleichzeitig geringerer Leistungsaufnahme (weil niedriger taktend). 
Und dann sind am Ende auch nicht 10 oder 24 Module davon verbaut und zu versorgen, sondern eben nur 6 (für 12GB) bis 8 (für 16GB).


----------



## Edelhamster (19. Oktober 2020)

Gears 5 Remaster Release für Konsolen und PC ist am 10.November




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Und dann sind am Ende auch nicht 10 oder 24 Module davon verbaut und zu versorgen, sondern eben nur 6 (für 12GB) bis 8 (für 16GB).


Hmm ich denke nicht das wir 2Gb Module sehen werden oder? Schön wäre es, Speicher auf der Rückseite ist Crap.


----------



## blautemple (19. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm ich denke nicht das wir 2Gb Module sehen werden oder? Schön wäre es, Speicher auf der Rückseite ist Crap.



Bei normalem GDDR6 Speicher ist das Standard. Die Titan RTX hat auch nur 12 Module


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. Oktober 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Wir können uns leider nur an Gerüchten orientieren.
> Zwecks Navi 21 XT hieß es mal es liegt eine TDP von 238W vor. (also für den GPU-Chip)
> Sollte jetzt die Information über 290W TGP(= TBP = gesamte Karte) stimmen, bleiben   52W für das sonstige Gedöns.


laut dem Leaker bezieht sich TGP bei den AIBs nur auf GPU+Speicher



Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm ich denke nicht das wir 2Gb Module sehen werden oder? Schön wäre es, Speicher auf der Rückseite ist Crap.



2GB 14Gbps sind kein Problem

aber 2GB 16Gbps ... ka obs die mittlerweile gibt


die neuen Quadros nutzen scheinbar auch nur 14,5 Gbps

Edit: ach Quark, nur die A40 hat 14,5Gbps

die A6000 hat 16 Gbps .... gibts also doch


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. Oktober 2020)

uh









						AMD Radeon RX 6000 - Die tatsächliche Leistungsaufnahme von Navi21 XT und Navi21 XL, der Speicher und die Verfügbarkeit der Boardpartnerkarten | Exklusiv | igor´sLAB
					

In den letzten Tagen wurde bereits viel geleakt, trotzdem habe ich mich bewusst zurückgehalten, um noch mehr Informationen im Detail beschaffen und vor allem auch verifizieren zu können.




					www.igorslab.de
				







Edelhamster schrieb:


> Positiv auswirken auf die Leistungsaufnahme beim N21 wird sich ansonsten die Verwendung von Samsungs 2GB  GDDR6 Modulen. Diese bieten gegenüber den 1GB GDDR6X Modulen, die auf 3080 und 3090  zum Einsatz kommen, die doppelte Kapazität, bei gleichzeitig geringerer Leistungsaufnahme (weil niedriger taktend).


also eigentlich taktet der GDDR6X niedriger


----------



## Edelhamster (20. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> also eigentlich taktet der GDDR6X niedriger


Wie kommst du darauf?
Micron GDDR6X liegt bei 19-21Gbps, der Samsung GDDR6 bei  14-16Gbps.
Im Bereich der Leistungsaufnahme scheint der 6X aber doch gar nicht so schlecht zu sein wie von mir angenommen. Bleibt als einziger Vorteil womöglich nur die geringere Anzahl von benötigten  Modulen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. Oktober 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Micron GDDR6X liegt bei 19-21Gbps, der Samsung GDDR6 bei  14-16Gbps.
> Im Bereich der Leistungsaufnahme scheint der 6X aber doch gar nicht so schlecht zu sein wie von mir angenommen. Bleibt als einziger Vorteil womöglich nur die geringere Anzahl von benötigten  Modulen.


GDDR6X überträgt pro Takt 2Bit, weswegen er nicht so hoch takten muss



			https://images.anandtech.com/doci/15978/GDDR6X_Data_Eye.png
		


aber dadurch brauchen se scheinbar pro Mudul auch mehr Saft


----------



## drstoecker (20. Oktober 2020)

Hier noch ein sehr Informatives neues Video vom Igor!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLOVUQVpBGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Micron GDDR6X liegt bei 19-21Gbps, der Samsung GDDR6 bei  14-16Gbps.
> Im Bereich der Leistungsaufnahme scheint der 6X aber doch gar nicht so schlecht zu sein wie von mir angenommen. Bleibt als einziger Vorteil womöglich nur die geringere Anzahl von benötigten  Modulen.


Die Hitzeentwicklung ist auch so ne Sache.


----------



## gecan (21. Oktober 2020)

fassen wir das ganze nochmal zusammen bis zum 28.10.2020,

man kann ganz einfach erstmal ohne zu zweifeln die doppelte 5700xt leistung in betracht nehmen und bei fast jedes spiel, die fps schonmal mindestens verdoppeln !


aber achtung auch hier wird schnell einiges einfach weg ignoiert !

den rdna1 hat nicht ihren vollen potenzial gezeigt, durch ihren si bandbreiten und cu krüppel und auch noch alt lasten von gcn usw noch mit geschleppt.

*Radeon VII:*
Compute Units : 60
FP32 (float) performance : 13.44 TFLOPS
Shading Units: 3840
TMUs: 240
Bandwidth: 1,024 GB/s                      

*Radeon RX 5700 XT:*
Compute Units : 40
FP32 (float) performance : 9.754 TFLOPS
Shading Units: 2560
TMUs: 160
Bandwidth: 448.0 GB/s

wie man nur sowas weg sieht bzw ignoiert, das rdna1 mit deutlich abgespeckte daten und dabei trozdem genauso schnell geblieben ist wie die vega2, bis auf 4k, mit ausnahme spiele wegen si bandbreiten und vram krüppel.

so und jetzt zur rdna2, der komplett von gcn alt techniche befehle und berechnungen befreit wurde, was nichts mit gaming zu tun hatte, so wird rdna2 ein reiner gamer gpu werden.

und wenn man jetzt nur die daten von navi 10 verdoppeln würde, so ist man definitive mindestens doppelt so schnell mit rdna2  unterwegs !!!

nun, inwiefern navi 21 verdoppelt wurde und dazu der shader takt+ angehoben wurde usw, wird bis zum 28.10.2020, ein geheimnis bleiben.

ob die karte letztendlich unter 300 oder bis zu 350 watt verbraucht, das muss jeder für sich selbst enscheiden als verbraucher, vor allem wenn man mindestes doppelte leistung eines rx 5700xt haben will, und all die vorteile von hdmi2.1, rt und doppelten vram usw.

ansonsten, würde man jetzt rx 5700xt im cf betrieb nehmen, wären wir bei satte 400 watt verbrauch !

und sollte jetzt also navi 21 xt bzw xtx ca 300-350 watt verbrauchen, dann hat sich doch der effizient bei pro watt nochmal deutlich verbessert, bei selbe fertigung ? !


----------



## solida (21. Oktober 2020)

Abend,

bzgl. der Watt Consumption der neuen Karten gehe ich von Peaks bis 400Watt aus, wenn wie Igor sagt das manche Karten schon 355W auf die Waage bringen.

Habe mir nun einen i9 10850k bestellt.
Und ein 750W NT Platin - Denke aber nun doch über 850W Platin/Gold oder 1000W nach.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## gecan (21. Oktober 2020)

also für ein high end rechner der dann lange im rechner dienen soll, sollte man schon ein 850watt nt haben.

ich selber habe zwar nur ein 750watt nt, aber ich mache mir wegen sowas keine sorge, ich wechsle meine hardware wie meine unterwäsche xD


----------



## solida (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich wechsel auch relativ aber denke auf die 2Jahre+ wird drin bleiben.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

solida schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> bzgl. der Watt Consumption der neuen Karten gehe ich von Peaks bis 400Watt aus, wenn wie Igor sagt das manche Karten schon 355W auf die Waage bringen.
> 
> ...


Sinnvoll ist allgemein ein 750er derzeit, da man immer  mit Puffer kauft schlag ruhig 100 Watt drauf.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Oktober 2020)

geht ab (warum gibts hier kein Feuer "Smiley"?)









						This is what AMD’s Radeon RX 6800XT board partner cards with factory OC can do (maybe) - A small look into BIOS reveals the details | igor'sLAB
					

The large RX 6900XT will be AMD exclusive according to AMD's own statements ("This card will be (for now) AMD exclusive. The Radeon RX 6900XT will be the AMD flagship series, which according to our…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## chill_eule (21. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> geht ab (warum gibts hier kein Feuer "Smiley"?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Passt nicht einer von denen hier?: 

PS: Auch auf deutsch, wenn man will 








						Das können AMDs Radeon RX 6800XT Boardpartner-Karten mit Werks-OC (vielleicht) - Ein kleiner Blick ins BIOS verrät die Details | igor´sLAB
					

Die große RX 6900XT wird laut AMDs eigenen Angaben("This card will be (for now) AMD exclusive. The Radeon RX 6900XT will be the AMD flagship series, which according to our sources will be in limited…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

Gefällt mir alles schon sehr gut muss ich sagen,die 3090 kriegt wohl einen Nachfolger


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

Ohhh yeahr








						Das können AMDs Radeon RX 6800XT Boardpartner-Karten mit Werks-OC (vielleicht) - Ein kleiner Blick ins BIOS verrät die Details | igor´sLAB
					

Die große RX 6900XT wird laut AMDs eigenen Angaben("This card will be (for now) AMD exclusive. The Radeon RX 6900XT will be the AMD flagship series, which according to our sources will be in limited…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Oktober 2020)

klingt doch gut

"The 3070 has only 8,749 points in FireStrike Ultra? Goodbye 3070! The Navi 21 XT has more than 10,000 points."





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1319221360867086336

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was schafft ne 5700 XT im Feuerschlag Ultra eig?


----------



## chill_eule (22. Oktober 2020)

Mensch Leute, haltet doch mal den Ball flach 

Nachher ist es dann wieder so: Himmelhoch jauchzend, (aber) zu tode betrübt 
(Egmont [Goethe])​


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Oktober 2020)

ich habs mir echt lange verkniffen

aber bei dem was ich die letzten Tage so gelesen habe, bin ich auf den Hyptrain aufgesprungen ^^

ChooChoo


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> klingt doch gut
> 
> "The 3070 has only 8,749 points in FireStrike Ultra? Goodbye 3070! The Navi 21 XT has more than 10,000 points."
> 
> ...








						Navi 5700 @ XT Build Custom & Referenz
					

So hier mal ein kleine Workaround zur non XT mit Referenzkühler von mir. Generell lässt sich die kleine Navi Prozentual gesehen deutlich besser übertakten als die XT Variante. Möglichkeiten dazu gibt es Verschieden.  Zum Einstieg wie gehabt erst mal die Stockwerte der Karte out of the box:   Nun...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Gute Customs dann so etwas oberhalb von 7k wenn übertaktet.
3080 @Kotzgrenze


			https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/50488273?
		

3090Founders @absolute Kotzgrenze


			https://www.3dmark.com/fs/23758419
		


Die Karten scheinen echt Bombe zu werden,meine 3090 hab ich schon verkauft 
Vor allem, der FS Ultra ist sehr bandbreitenlastig. Der Infinity Cache scheint zu funktionieren.


----------



## SLNC (22. Oktober 2020)

Puh, da hat AMD aber richtig was im Torpedorohr. Das wird nicht günstig, aber hoffentlich verfügbarer.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Ja vor allem mit 16GB ein no Brainer.


----------



## solida (22. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja vor allem mit 16GB ein no Brainer.


Die müssen die erstmal auf die Straße bringen. Siehe Radeon VII.

Aber freue mich auch schon. Hoffe da kommt was zügig von Sapphire oder Powercolor. Auf die sind ja qualitativ recht gut verlass.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Sinnvoll ist allgemein ein 750er derzeit, da man immer  mit Puffer kauft schlag ruhig 100 Watt drauf.


Hast du die 3090er gerade? mit was für einem NT?

Werde das 750er Platin dann erst einmal gepackt lassen und auf ein 850er Platin warten oder zu einem 1000er Gold greifen, aber das wäre schon viel.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Oktober 2020)

"ASUS ROG RX 6800 XT GAMING OC may be clocked at 1527 / 2160 / 2410 

Base / game / boost 

Ref 1487 / 2015 / 2250"





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1319302423702364161

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Oktober 2020)

Wenn das so einfach ist, mach ich mir auch mal einen "twitter"-account 

Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 6900XT 16GB is clocked
@ *1337|2222|2501

*


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Diese Woche kommen die ganzen Leaks, die Bordpartner haben die Treiber und die ersten Karten gehen auf "RYzen"


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn das so einfach ist, mach ich mir auch mal einen "twitter"-account
> 
> Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 6900XT 16GB is clocked
> @ *1337|2222|2501
> ...


vllt hat ja jemand mit GPUz das Bios hochgeladen


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> aber bei dem was ich die letzten Tage so gelesen habe, bin ich auf den Hyptrain aufgesprungen ^^



Ohh wqas ich so höre lässt mich auch Platz nehmen in der Lokomotive, hast du noch nen Platz frei im Abteil


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde auch mitfahren. Aber lasst mich bitte beim nächsten HW-Laden wieder raus 
Will jetzt endlich kaufen


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Alternate oder Mindfactory.
Ich empfehle Nummer 2, die sind immer am schnellsten bei AMD Produkten (aber pssst)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ohh wqas ich so höre lässt mich auch Platz nehmen in der Lokomotive, hast du noch nen Platz frei im Abteil


na klar , spring rein!

joa MF war beim Launch der 5700XT am schnellsten (zumindest bei mir)


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> na klar , spring rein!
> 
> joa MF war beim Launch der 5700XT am schnellsten (zumindest bei mir)


Bei allen AMD Launches die letzten Jahre, sind quasi Premiumpartner für AMD hier in D.


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. Oktober 2020)

Meine 5700XT hab ich da auch her. Versteh nur nicht, warum die Versandkosten da 9€ sind. Selbst als Privatmann ist ein versichertes Paket günstiger 

Welche Ausbaustufe präferiert ihr eig so?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei allen AMD Launches die letzten Jahre, sind quasi Premiumpartner für AMD hier in D.


ah cool ... dann weiß ich ja wo ich F5 drücken werde ^^



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Welche Ausbaustufe präferiert ihr eig so?



an sich 6900XT ... aber mal kucken was der Preis sagt und wieviel besser vllt nen Custom Kühler von Sapphire auf ner 6800XT ist


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Top Dog wenn möglich, die Founders spült ein paar Taler in die Kriegskasse 
Am sinngisten wird aber ganz klar die kleinere Karte sein, das ist Tradition bei AMD.


----------



## SLNC (22. Oktober 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Welche Ausbaustufe präferiert ihr eig so?


Ich hab Kohle auf Kante, also am liebsten Top Dog, aber wenn die 6800XT wie prognostiziert nicht viel schlechter ist, gute Custommodelle hat und besser zu bekommen ist, dann bin ich damit auch zufrieden.


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. Oktober 2020)

Also haben wir alle das gleiche vor 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Am sinngisten wird aber ganz klar die kleinere Karte sein,


Und trotzdem kaufen wir meistens die größere 
Founders ist aber auch mein Ziel, 300W will ich nicht mehr mit Luft kühlen^^
Dafür bin ich viel zu empfindlich mit Lärm, kann den gar nicht brauchen.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Ich kauf meist einfach beide


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. Oktober 2020)

Das geht natürlich auch 

Aber warum ist das Forum so schmal geworden?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Oktober 2020)

mehr Platz für Big Navi


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> an sich 6900XT ... aber mal kucken was der Preis sagt und wieviel besser vllt nen Custom Kühler von Sapphire auf ner 6800XT ist



Also ich fürchte, wenn man sich das Ryzen Event und die entsprechenden Tweets seitens AMD und deren Mitarbeiter in Ruhe zu gemüte führt.... 

Wird die 6900XT (Welche nicht für die Benchmarks auf dem Ryzen Event hergenommen wurde) wohl eher in homopathischen Dosen verfügbar sein und ich fürchte(ich weiss es aber nicht! - Kaffeesatz und so!!), dass die Karte auch am 28.10. einen späteren Release Termin bekommt, wie 6800(XT)

Also alle mal drauf einstellen, und am 28.10 nicht quengeln! Ich bin SEHR gespannt auf die 6800/6800XT und wie diese sich letzlich positionieren... preislich & Leistung!

Alles was so durchgesickert ist... und wenigstens aus halbwegs brauchbaren Quellen kommt... lässt Hoffnung keimen!


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

> dass die Karte auch am 28.10. einen späteren Release Termin bekommt, wie 6800(XT)


Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, da werden nur die besten Chips verbaut werden aus der Produktion, das werden nicht all zu viele sein bei dem Prozess und der Packdichte.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Oktober 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Meine 5700XT hab ich da auch her. Versteh nur nicht, warum die Versandkosten da 9€ sind. Selbst als Privatmann ist ein versichertes Paket günstiger
> 
> Welche Ausbaustufe präferiert ihr eig so?


Das System nennt sich Versandpauschale. Du zahlst ja immer neun Euro, ob du eine SSD kaufst, oder zwei Komplettrechner. Aber mal ehrlich, das zahlt doch eh nie jemand, oder? Einfach zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr das Midnight Shopping nutzen.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> 0 und 6 Uhr das Midnight Shopping nutzen.


Wird schwierig am Relasetag ^^


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. Oktober 2020)

Nein nein, AMD hat da mit TMSC den heiligen Gral der Fertigung gefunden. Die werden massenhaft verfügbar sein 

Ansonsten warte ich halt 
Über UVP will ich nicht bezahlen. Gibts halt erstmal den (wahrscheinlich ebenfalls nicht erhältlichen^^) 5900X allein.



Xaphyr schrieb:


> das zahlt doch eh nie jemand, oder?



Warte in der Regel schon bis es dann kostenlos ist, aber manchmal nervt das halt ein wenig^^
Mir wäre eine Staffelung lieber. Grade wenn ich nur ein (kleines) Teil kaufen will, hab ich nicht immer Lust bis Mitternacht zu warten. (andere Läden blenden wir jetzt mal aus)



Gurdi schrieb:


> Wird schwierig am Relasetag ^^



Das kommt noch dazu


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wird schwierig am Relasetag ^^


Da ist was dran. 
Sein Posting klang aber allgemeiner und meines meinte ich ebenso. Wenn ich mir anschaue, was Leute für neue Hardware löhnen, sind neun Euro Porto ja wohl eher ein Witz.


----------



## SLNC (22. Oktober 2020)

Wenn man hunderte Euro für ne Karte ausgibt, dann kann man auch 9 € Versandkosten zahlen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. Oktober 2020)

Ich finds nur im Verhältnis zu den Kosten als Privatperson teuer und daher eine Staffelung besser. Natürlich fällt das bei einer 1000€ GPU nicht ins Gewicht, aber ich bin halt Schwabe 
Jetzt sollten wir aber besser zu BigNavi zurückkehren. Sonst kassier ich nur wieder eine rote


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Oktober 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Sonst kassier ich nur wieder eine rote


Das wäre zu diesem Zeitpunkt uns anderen gegenüber ausgesprochen unfair!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Oktober 2020)

"NV21 XT: I got the information that most custom cards will reach a Game Clock of AROUND 2,2 GHz. The Game Clock depends HEAVILY on the workload. Some cards are able to reach 2,3 GHz and OC custom cards are able to reach 2,4 GHz. You will definitely have fun with these cards."





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1319318437840228352

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bild von nen Testboard

müssen die denn immer den Die rausschneiden -.-





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1319349230121648129

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alternate oder Mindfactory.
> Ich empfehle Nummer 2, die sind immer am schnellsten bei AMD Produkten (aber pssst)


Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich bei alternate per Abholung bestellen, big navi und zen3!


Gurdi schrieb:


> Top Dog wenn möglich, die Founders spült ein paar Taler in die Kriegskasse
> Am sinngisten wird aber ganz klar die kleinere Karte sein, das ist Tradition bei AMD.


Das kleinere Modell ist schon sinnvoller aber ich denke Big Daddy sollte es doch schon sein für die großen jungs hier, oder?


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> müssen die denn immer den Die rausschneiden -.-


Haben sie nicht. Das ist die Black-Edition mit 120 CUs 

Ob es diesmal der Overclockers Dream wird?^^



drstoecker schrieb:


> Big Daddy sollte es doch schon sein für die großen jungs hier, oder?


Auch die kleinen dürfen sich die wegen mir gerne kaufen


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Oktober 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich bei alternate per Abholung bestellen, big navi und zen3!


Ich komme mit!!


----------



## Edelhamster (22. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Bild von nen Testboard
> müssen die denn immer den Die rausschneiden -.-
> 
> 
> ...


Ist die Karte durchgebrannt? Sieht oben rechts iwie so aus. 
Und warum sind da schon VRM-Kühler drauf aber noch kein VRAM?
Hinterlässt mehr fragen als neue Erkenntnisse^^


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Ja die Platine gibt wenig Infos, nicht mal ein Blick auf die Wandler.

Ich sags mal so, "JUST BUY IT"


----------



## Edelhamster (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1319372044035907614

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn das stimmt wird´s lustig.
3080 =  10600
BigNavi =  11500
3090 = 12376 (laut guru3d)

Und sind das dann Angaben zur XT oder XTX?^^
Kann ja eigentlich nur die XT sein, wenn die XTX noch niemand hat.
Und wo hat der Gaussi die Info her?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Oktober 2020)

noice

er weiß leider nicht ob XT oder XTX


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Die neuen Radeons sind Brutal. Ich krieg leider nix über die neuen Software Schmankel raus bisher.


----------



## Duvar (22. Oktober 2020)

Alleged AMD Radeon RX 6000 "Big Navi GPU" Graphics Card PCB Leaks Out - Features Dual 8-Pin Connectors, 256-bit Bus & VirtualLink Port
					

An alleged PCB of AMD's upcoming Radeon RX 6000 "Big Navi" graphics card has leaked out which confirms some of the recent rumors.




					wccftech.com


----------



## Linmoum (22. Oktober 2020)

Soll nur die XT sein laut ExecutableFix (ist der, der vor ein paar Tage die Leaks zu Lucienne/Cezanne hatte).





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1319373361789755392

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edelhamster (22. Oktober 2020)

Wenn die XTX AMD´s heilige Hallen noch in keiner Form verlassen hat, muss es eigentlich ein 72CU XT Score sein.

Bei Twitter wird auf jeden Fall wohl gerade aufgeräumt. Sieht so aus, als wäre das PCB-Pic offline  

edit: ah okay, @Duvar  hat nen wccftech Artikel verlinkt   
und der gaussi hat´s mit seinem 20 minuten alten Post da rein geschafft


----------



## Wurstpaket (22. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin entzückt. Sehr spannend die Geschichte


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Oktober 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Wenn die XTX AMD´s heilige Hallen noch in keiner Form verlassen hat, muss es eigentlich ein 72CU XT Score sein.
> 
> Bei Twitter wird auf jeden Fall wohl gerade aufgeräumt. Sieht so aus, als wäre das PCB-Pic offline


deswegen screenshote ich immer alles sofort xD


----------



## Wurstpaket (22. Oktober 2020)

ExecutableFix ist sich ebenfalls ziemlich sicher, dass zum ryzen Release Event nicht Navi XTX oder XT gezeigt wurden, sondern nur Navi XL. Allerdings cherry-picked, also Navi XL ist mitnichten so schnell wie 3080 - aber manchmal eben doch

Quelle: sein Twitter


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Oktober 2020)

oh mann

genug hype für heut^^

gn8


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Oktober 2020)

more power!

"Do you want moar?

Big Navi: 12800 FSU 

OC, other driver? I don't know. I don't think it's a higher tier."





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1319506792578191360

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blautemple (23. Oktober 2020)

Bei all der Euphorie darf man aber auch nicht vergessen, das AMD im FS traditionell sehr stark ist. Da rückt auch eine Vega 64 der 1080Ti ganz schön auf die Pelle.

Sollte AMD aber tatsächlich die 3090 schlagen können wird direkt gewechselt.


----------



## seahawk (23. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> noice
> 
> er weiß leider nicht ob XT oder XTX


Alle Werte sind 6800XT. Die XTX gibt es nur von AMD und da gab es noch keine Leaks.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2020)

Einzelne Benchmarks sollte man sicher nicht überbewerten, FS Ultra ist halt sehr Computelastig und Bandbreitenintensiv. TimeSpy ist aber bei den neueren Arches repräsentativer mittlerweile, Wobei der TS 2 meiner Meinung nach ein ziemlich Crap Bench ist.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Oktober 2020)

in TS soll se aber langsamer sein

das is nicht gut für den Hypetrain ^^


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich vermute die Karten können im TS nicht so hoch Boosten, dürfte ne Frage der zugeführten Leistung sein.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Oktober 2020)

3DMark in Ultra-HD - Benchmarks der RX 6800XT mit und ohne Raytracing aufgetaucht | igor´sLAB
					

Wie immer muss man solche Benchmarks natürlich mit der notwendigen Vorsicht genießen, auch wenn das mir gestern zugespielte Material durchaus plausibel scheint. Zwei Quellen…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## SLNC (23. Oktober 2020)

Raytracingperformance wie erwartet auf Turing-Niveau. Bin aber ansonsten ganz erfreut von dem, was ich da sehe.

Natürlich alles noch mit nem Berg von Salz zu genießen.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 3DMark in Ultra-HD - Benchmarks der RX 6800XT mit und ohne Raytracing aufgetaucht | igor´sLAB
> 
> 
> Wie immer muss man solche Benchmarks natürlich mit der notwendigen Vorsicht genießen, auch wenn das mir gestern zugespielte Material durchaus plausibel scheint. Zwei Quellen…
> ...


Dazu fällt mir nur ein das dann der „Big Boy“ sehr teuer werden müsste. Aber die Leistung ist bis hier her sehr beeindruckend, auch wenn es nur 3dmark ist aber daran sehen wir schon in etwas wo die Reise hingeht. Das passt aufjedenfall zum sehr zurückhaltenden Verhalten seitens amd. Für mich sieht es so aus als ob der Herr „Lederjacke“ eher die Präsentationsansprache schon für Team Rot gehalten hat! Wenn das wirklich so kommt mit der Leistung dann wird’s interessant was die Verfügbarkeit angeht, denke fast das könnte noch extremer werden als bei ampere. Käufer der 30er Karten tun mir jetzt schon leid, erstens wegen der schlechten Verfügbarkeit und 2tens alle die einen so hohen Preis bezahlt haben. Denke aber dennoch pro ampere wird noch die RT-Leistung sein sowie ein paar Features.


----------



## EyRaptor (23. Oktober 2020)

Dem mickrigem 256 Bit SI stehe ich immernoch äußerst kritisch gegenüber.
Eigentlich ist das unwürdig für eine Highend Karte.  Aber vllt. funktioniert der Wundercache ja tatsächlich in allen Situationen. Wenn nicht geht die Karte als AMDs erste "highend" Karte mit krüppel Speicherinterface in die Firmengeschichte ein. 

Naja, ich hoffe aufs beste und bin gespannt.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube den 28. könnten wir als Feiertag einleuten! Wie gut das ich da frei habe!


----------



## McZonk (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich nehm das ja immer alles mit einer großen Schippe Salz, aber was mich dieses mal wirklich verwundert, ist wie Nvidia agiert. Das ist definitiv anders, als sonst so gewohnt.

Scheinbar drücken sie den großen GA102 ja jetzt nochmal in ein Modell unter die 3080 (RTX 3070 Ti / 3075, whatever). Sollte das Gerücht stimmen, scheint man sich wirklich unter Zugzwang zu sehen, was wieder für BN spricht. Zum Glück sind wir bald schlauer 

Zum Lesen:








						NVIDIA allegedly preparing GA102-150 GPU with 7424 CUDA cores - VideoCardz.com
					

NVIDIA is allegedly planning a new GA102 SKU. A return of GeForce RTX 3070 Ti? Kopite7kimi, a leaker that correctly predicted NVIDIA Ampere Gaming specs months in advance is now claiming that NVIDIA is preparing a new GA102 GPU. The device would allegedly feature 7424 CUDA cores, 1536 more than...




					videocardz.com


----------



## SLNC (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich werd aus dem gar nicht schlau was momentan so bei Nvidia los ist.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Oktober 2020)

Gehts noch Leute? 

Im BigNavi/RDNA2 Laberthread sollten alle *Gerüchte *über Nvidia verboten werden, die *Gerüchte* über BigNavi reichen doch schon


----------



## Rangod (23. Oktober 2020)

Wenn der Artikel von @FormatC richtig liegt, wovon ich einfach mal ausgehe, dann steht uns ja doch ein ordentlicher Brocken ins Haus. RT Performance auf 2080ti Niveau wurde ja schon spekuliert, richtig überzeugt war ich aber noch nicht. AMD hat einfach das Fotoalbum vom letzten Hawaii-Urlaub ausgepackt und gesagt, da wollen wir wieder hin.


----------



## SLNC (23. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Gehts noch Leute?
> 
> Im BigNavi/RDNA2 Laberthread sollten alle *Gerüchte *über Nvidia verboten werden, die *Gerüchte* über BigNavi reichen doch schon


Sorry


----------



## chill_eule (23. Oktober 2020)

SLNC schrieb:


> Sorry


wie meinen?


----------



## SLNC (23. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> wie meinen?


Na, weil ich die Gerüchteküche mit meiner Aussage nochmal angefeuert habe.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Oktober 2020)

Ach du meinst deinen Beitrag vorhin, naja du hast ja immerhin nicht irgendwelche hanebüchenen "Artikel" verlinkt 

PS: Soll meinen, dem Igor kann man meist schon glauben denke ich


----------



## McZonk (23. Oktober 2020)

Ist ja gut  Ich sags aber nochmal (und das wahrt den Themenbezug): ich sehe das ebenfalls als starke Argumente für BigNavi.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=amgchAgub4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wäre wohl ziemlich gut aber ich bin da eher skeptisch bzw. lass mich net hypen


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Oktober 2020)

RT ist ganz hübsch aber kein stück weltbewegend. ohne DLSS hänge ich bei 50FPS fest @1600p
DLSS gibt es nur für 16:9, ich brauche 24:10 oder 21:9

offenbar zieht 6800xt mit 3090 gleich (bis auf RT)


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Oktober 2020)

Unabhängig vom RT wäre dies eine sehr gute Generation von AMD und für die erste RT Gen finde ich die Werte gut, sofern sie denn stimmen. Der größere VRAM muss ja auch noch betrachtet werden. RT ist zu verschmerzen aber irgendwas in Form von DLSS sollte schon kommen. Das wird ja auch nicht schlechter und wäre doof wenn dann tatsächlich eine 3070 mehr liefert bei gleicher Qualität mit einen sagen wir Pseudo DLSS 3.0. Wird spannend.

Edit: Angeblich soll die RX6800XT ja auch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange sein


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Oktober 2020)

3080 wird zur not mit kleinem verlust verkauft..


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2020)

Dreh dich Fähnchen, dreh dich.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Oktober 2020)

ich bin doch nicht geisteskrank und hänge an iwelchem vendor. bei grün/rot/blau interessiert mich als einziges P/L.
NV hat die letzten jahre zuverlässig geliefert, vertrauen aufgebaut, vieles richtig und besser gemacht...
im zweifelsfall grün aber falls blau was besseres haben sollte oder rot.. was spricht dagegen?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht nicht gleich unbedingt was kaufen nur um dann zu merken, dass es doch besser gewesen wäre zu warten?


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> 3080 wird zur not mit kleinem verlust verkauft..


Seht zu das Ihr die Karten los werdet solange die Party noch läuft. die ist  nämlich bald vorbei....


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht kommt ja doch eine HMB 6900  so wie es aussieht reicht die 6800er ja locker für die meisten wenn nicht sogar eine Stufe darunter, nonXT bzw. eine 6700. Das wird interessant und gerade im Bezug darauf was AMD sich für Preise vorstellt.


----------



## G0NZ0 (23. Oktober 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> reicht die 6800er ja locker für die meisten


Hier bei uns doch nicht


----------



## SLNC (23. Oktober 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht gleich unbedingt was kaufen nur um dann zu merken, dass es doch besser gewesen wäre zu warten?


Na, wir waren so lange auf Durststrecke... _hechel_


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2020)

Mal gespannt ob ich eine XTX erwische.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Oktober 2020)

wird sicherlich teuer genug sein, dass sie nicht sofort vergriffen ist ^^


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wird sicherlich teuer genug sein, dass sie nicht sofort vergriffen ist ^^


So wie die 3090er meinst du von denen ich 3 hatte


----------



## -Xe0n- (23. Oktober 2020)

Stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage wie die Treiber zum Release werden. Mal sehen ob sie jetzt nach der 3. Generation mit Treiber Problemen endlich was gelernt haben.


----------



## solida (23. Oktober 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja doch eine HMB 6900  so wie es aussieht reicht die 6800er ja locker für die meisten wenn nicht sogar eine Stufe darunter, nonXT bzw. eine 6700. Das wird interessant und gerade im Bezug darauf was AMD sich für Preise vorstellt.



Hoffentlich nicht so selbstbewusst wie bei den Ryzens.

Vll. gehen Lisa und ihr Onkel auch nochmal Kaffee trinken und sagen sich komm lass uns nicht gegenseitig die Preise zerstören....


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2020)

Was ihr Onkel damit zu tun?


----------



## solida (24. Oktober 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ihr Onkel damit zu tun?



Jensen" Huang (CEO Nvidia) ist wohl Lisa Sus' Großonkel.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2020)

Nicht wirklich, hat sie in einem Interview verneint.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So wie die 3090er meinst du von denen ich 3 hatte


huh? ich mein doch, dass du wahrscheinlich eine krigest ^^


----------



## DaHell63 (24. Oktober 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, hat sie in einem Interview verneint.


Was soll sie da  auch sagen...es zugeben?
Zugeben, daß der COE von AMD und Nvidia in Wirklichkeit jeden Tag beim Kaffe zusammen sitzen und 
überlegen wie sie an unser Geld bekommen  ?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich weiß, so denken viele Menschen heutzutage. 
Stand ja irgendwo im Internet, muss ja stimmen.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal gespannt ob ich eine XTX erwische.


... Solange ich auch eine bekomme ^^


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2020)

Wehe einer schnappt mir hier was weg ( wo zur Hölle ist der Rambo Smilie hier....)


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wehe einer schnappt mir hier was weg ( wo zur Hölle ist der Rambo Smilie hier....)


Bots sind scharf und  mit genug Kohle bewaffnet um ein mittleres Lager zu leeren. Schnall dich an


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2020)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Bots sind scharf und  mit genug Kohle bewaffnet um ein mittleres Lager zu leeren. Schnall dich an


Auf erkanntes Ziel Feuer frei


----------



## solida (24. Oktober 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, so denken viele Menschen heutzutage.
> Stand ja irgendwo im Internet, muss ja stimmen.



Deswg schrieb ich "wohl" und nicht muss. War auch eher satire. Mir auch relativ egal.


----------



## C_17 (24. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> ffenbar zieht 6800xt mit 3090 gleich (bis auf RT)


Nein höchstens mit einer RTX 3080. Schau doch das Video von Igor. Vielleicht die 6900XTX aber nicht die 6800XT.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (24. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Nein höchstens mit einer RTX 3080. Schau doch das Video von Igor. Vielleicht die 6900XTX aber nicht die 6800XT.


22% über 3080 sind 7% mehr als 3090


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2020)

Ein Wert.
Und was ist mit dem Anderen?


----------



## blautemple (24. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> 22% über 3080 sind 7% mehr als 3090



Firestrike ist absoluter Cherrypick für AMD. Im Schnitt werden die beiden Karten sich nichts nehmen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (24. Oktober 2020)

ohne DLSS sind die RT-werte nicht der rede wert auf UWQHD+  (für den überhaupt kein DLSS vorgesehen ist)
16:9 friss oder stirb

nachtrag: DLSS unterstützt UWQHD+ ab DLSS 2.0


----------



## blautemple (24. Oktober 2020)

Doch für den gibt es auch DLSS. Hör doch mal auf ständig so einen Käse zu schreiben


----------



## solida (24. Oktober 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Meine 5700XT hab ich da auch her. Versteh nur nicht, warum die Versandkosten da 9€ sind. Selbst als Privatmann ist ein versichertes Paket günstiger
> 
> Welche Ausbaustufe präferiert ihr eig so?


6800 - 6800XT ggfs. auch 6700, denke aber eher ersteres. 6900XT wird zu teuer sein.


drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich glaube den 28. könnten wir als Feiertag einleuten! Wie gut das ich da frei habe!


Eher der Tag des Retail Launches, wenn das Ding mit meinem System verheiratet wird 


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein Wert.
> Und was ist mit dem Anderen?


Klar immer vorsichtig sein. Benchmarks lassen sich schön ausnutzen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Meine 5700XT hab ich da auch her. Versteh nur nicht, warum die Versandkosten da 9€ sind. Selbst als Privatmann ist ein versichertes Paket günstiger


Weil es eben nicht nur die Kosten für den Versand.
Da kommen noch die Kosten für das Versandmaterial, die Personalkosten und die Lagerung drauf.
Das lässt du dir als Privatmann halt nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> 22% über 3080 sind 7% mehr als 3090


In Computelastigen Titeln dann oder die auf viel Bandbreite setzten, anscheinend rockt der Infinity Cache da ordentlich.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (24. Oktober 2020)

Infinity Cache klingt so sexy.
na toll, jetzt hab ich schöne bilder im kopf von unendlichen weiten und so ^^

22% über 3080(die alles andere als langsam ist) ist einfach zu krass...


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2020)

Nochmal:
22% in einem!! synthetischen Benchmark der AMD gut liegt.


----------



## blautemple (24. Oktober 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> 22% in einem!! synthetischen Benchmark der AMD gut liegt.



Mir kommt der Timespy Extreme Wert für die 3080 aus Igors Artikel aber auch extrem niedrig vor. Meine 3090 hat @stock ziemlich genau 10000 Punkte. Da sollte die 3080 eher bei minimum 8300 Punkten landen. Und ich denke das spiegelt dann auch das echte Kräfteverhältnis ganz gut wieder.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2020)

Wir werden es nächste Woche genauer wissen.
Zudem ist der Timespywert der Gesamtwert und nicht rein Grafikscore.


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Oktober 2020)

"Skip disabled sa to correct the cu_info and active_rbs for sienna cichlid" ???





__





						[PATCH] drm/amdgpu: correct the cu and rb info for sienna cichlid
					





					lists.freedesktop.org
				




Sienna Cichlid unter Harry Potters Tarnumhang?
Was gehtn ab AMD  

edit:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1319997162072276992

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1319980921962045440

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## G0NZ0 (24. Oktober 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da kommen noch die Kosten für das Versandmaterial, die Personalkosten und die Lagerung drauf.


Absolutes Premiumversandmaterial bei MF und daher sind andere Händler billiger? 
Aber whatever, ändern kann man es eh nicht^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HJcxKTX65F4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wir werden es nächste Woche genauer wissen.
> Zudem ist der Timespywert der Gesamtwert und nicht rein Grafikscore.



Korrekt.

@RawMangoJuli  Das hab ich mir schon gedacht, der hohe Takt schafft IPC in den niedrigeren Auflösungen in der Amperer Probleme hat die Shaderanzahl auszulasten. Das Problem kennen wir AMD´ler, nur das es vorher genau umgekehrt war. Daher auch der hohe FS Ultra Wert, da hat Ampere auch Probleme, besonders im FS 2


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Oktober 2020)

hoher Takt, dickes Backend, großer Cache .. das bringt definitiv viel in niedrigeren Auflösungen

wahrscheinlich erste Wahl für high FpS 1080 und wahrscheinlich auch 1440p Gaming


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2020)

Das passt mir aktuell auch etwas besser ins Konzept, da ich noch auf nem QHD Display hocken und ehe ich ins neue Haus ziehe hole ich auch noch keinen neuen Monitor.


----------



## IphoneBenz (24. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das passt mir aktuell auch etwas besser ins Konzept, da ich noch auf nem QHD Display hocken und ehe ich ins neue Haus ziehe hole ich auch noch keinen neuen Monitor.



Gerade auch ein echter mieser Zeitpunkt wegen Monitor/TVs. Denke da warte ich auch lieber noch obwohl ich endlich mal ein Neuen TV will. Hoffe die Konsolen pushen die neuen Spezifikationen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2020)

Nächste Panel wird auf jeden Fall wieder UHD mit mindestens 100Hz und HDR 600-1000


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2020)

Wenn die Hersteller endlich ordentlich FALD bringen würden für einen vernünftigen Preis bringen würden.
So muss die neue Karte, welche es dann auch sein mag, weiter den gleichen Monitor befeuern.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Oktober 2020)

geht ab

"Here are some more details about System 1. You can see that the clock was more than 85 % of the time ≥ 2300 MHz. 

≥ 2500 MHz (10.28 %) 
2400 ≤ x < 2500 MHz (24.46 %) 
2300 ≤ x < 2400 MHz (50.49 %) 
2200 ≤ x < 2300 MHz (3.64 %) 
2100 ≤ x < 2200 MHz (1.38 %) 
< 2100 MHz (9.75 %)"





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1320387050789654529

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2020)

Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal vielversprechend aus. Interessanter wird aber der Infinity Cache, ich denke der wird schlussendlich bestimmen was da an Leistung bei raus kommt.


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. Oktober 2020)

Wenn der Name Programm ist, sollte das ja keine Limitierung darstellen


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Oktober 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Wenn der Name Programm ist, sollte das ja keine Limitierung darstellen


Sollte bei Ryzen mit dem Infinity Fabric auch keine Limitierung sein, ist es aber dann doch.
Spätestens so richtig wenn man RAM OC betreiben will.

Edit:


G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Du hast bestimmt recht mit deiner Aussage, aber lies doch meinen Post nochmal



Na gut


----------



## G0NZ0 (26. Oktober 2020)

Du hast bestimmt recht mit deiner Aussage, aber lies doch meinen Post nochmal


----------



## DARPA (26. Oktober 2020)

Was ich mich frage: 
Um den Vollausbau wird so ein riesen Bohei und Geheimnis gemacht. AMD exclusive, keiner weiss was,...
Und das nur für den Unterschied von nen paar CU und evtl. nen bisschen Mehrtakt. Kommt mir so übertrieben vor. Steckt vielleicht mehr dahinter? Wobei ich es nicht glaube.


----------



## chill_eule (26. Oktober 2020)

Ist doch vergleichbar mit einer "Titan", einfach das _geilste_ aber kaum Mehrwert


----------



## DARPA (26. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ist doch vergleichbar mit einer "Titan", einfach das _geilste_ aber kaum Mehrwert


Ja eben, genau das passt irgendwie nicht zur "geheimnisvollen XTX, von der kaum einer wissen darf". 

Aber wie gesagt, erwarten tue ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## dmasiretteb (26. Oktober 2020)

Navi soll mit Zen 3 am 5 November starten sogar im Bundle erhältlich klasse weil ich eh den 5900x kaufen will. Far 
Cry 6 gibt es dazu.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ja eben, genau das passt irgendwie nicht zur "geheimnisvollen XTX, von der kaum einer wissen darf".
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, erwarten tue ich auch nicht mehr.


Könnte durchaus sein, evtl. HBM oder ein AIO Block.


----------



## Kelemvor (26. Oktober 2020)

2X Big Navi Chip auf der Karte, null Microstutter, alles andere ist abwegig...also das was Nvidia macht. 

*Mein Jott, wie oft musst du denne das noch klar sagen bis sie es kapieren?* schreit meine Tanta Lisa Schuh aus dem Schaukelstuhl.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Navi soll mit Zen 3 am 5 November starten sogar im Bundle erhältlich klasse weil ich eh den 5900x kaufen will. Far
> Cry 6 gibt es dazu.


Quelle? Die navis wären dann aber zu schnell verfügbar, die Rede war eher von Mitte nov.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Könnte durchaus sein, evtl. HBM oder ein AIO Block.


Oder 32gb vram würde ich tippen, oder alle 3 Sachen.


----------



## dmasiretteb (26. Oktober 2020)

Referenz Karten  ist eher rumor. Customs kommen mitte ja aber ich rede von referenz  hoffe es stimmt


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2020)

Die Ref sollen wirklich etwas zeitiger auf dem Markt sein, ist bei AMD ja auch so üblich.


----------



## solida (27. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Ref sollen wirklich etwas zeitiger auf dem Markt sein, ist bei AMD ja auch so üblich.


Eigentlich sollte alles sowieso doch vor dem PS5 starten gelauncht werden, also im Retail stehen.

Bin mal gespannt. Gerade auch ob die Ref Karte ebenso empfehlenswert ist wie die FE von NV.
Denke aber das ich eher auf eine Sapphire oder Powercolor warte. Hoffe die 6800er werden nicht allzu lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## dmasiretteb (27. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1320852802067963907

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ich liebe diese Frau


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2020)

Bah... 17 Uhr hier erst wieder  
Aber ich freu mich auch drauf


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Oktober 2020)

Da habe ich Zeit. Ein Flensburger und schön Nerd-Tv. Die Freundin wird sich freuen


----------



## drstoecker (27. Oktober 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Da habe ich Zeit. Ein Flensburger und schön Nerd-Tv. Die Freundin wird sich freuen


Ich glaube ne Flasche können wir dann aufmachen, am besten ne rote!!!


----------



## dmasiretteb (27. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bah... 17 Uhr hier erst wieder
> Aber ich freu mich auch drauf


Letztes Mal war es doch 18 Uhr bei Zen 3 diesmal 17?

Die wird abliefern, wenn schon wieder Gerüchte für eine 3080 TI mit 12 GB rumgeistern und eine 3070 TI.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2020)

Zeitumstellung, oder nicht?


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Oktober 2020)

Da hoffe ich echt das der Hype-Train vernünftig einfährt und nicht gegen die Wand knallt  
Preisgestaltung wird echt interessant.


----------



## openSUSE (27. Oktober 2020)

Etwas OT aber BOOOM!








						AMD to Acquire Xilinx, Creating the Industry’s High Performance Computing Leader
					

Browse AMD’s company-wide and financial press releases.




					ir.amd.com


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2020)

OT und alt


----------



## openSUSE (27. Oktober 2020)

OT ja 
Alt ist das Gerücht, neu ist der FAKT!


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2020)

Oh, übersehen, sorry


----------



## dmasiretteb (27. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Igors Youtube kanal kocht schon wegen 3070 Test. er schreibt auch fleißig mit


----------



## SLNC (27. Oktober 2020)

Kinder, nur noch einmal schlafen. Hab Bock!


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Zeitumstellung, oder nicht?


Ja. Ärgerlich. Um 17 Uhr bin ich noch auf der Arbeit, verdammt  18 Uhr wär ich schon zuhause.

Weiß man schon ob das wieder auf YT gestreamt wird? Da lässt der Proxy mich auch auf der Arbeit drauf


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Etwas OT aber BOOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja muss erst noch abgesegnet werden von mehrern Ländern, darunter China. Stand letzte Woche schon im Handelsblatt das man sich einig ist.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2020)

RX 6800 hat also 60CU und 14Gbps

wenn das die Karte von den AMD Benchmarks war wirds echt lustig


----------



## Wurstpaket (28. Oktober 2020)

ich denke sie war es, aber ich denke auch, dass die 3 gezeigten Benchmarks nicht(!) stellvertretend für deren Leistung stehen sondern Best-Case Szenarien abbilden.

nehmen wir mal an das stimmt so, dann muss die AMD Gang eine dermaßen krasse Lustlatte auf diese Vorstellung haben


----------



## ntropy83 (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin auch gespannt. Hab ja erst nicht dran geglaubt, dass sie an nvidia ran kommen könnten aber wenn nvidia selbst jetzt schon so einen Performancesprung macht und preislich sein altes Flaggschiff die 2080 Ti auskontert, muss ja was dran sein am AMD design.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

Wird lustig heute, soviel kann ich schon mal verraten. Dakommen auch noch ein paar nette Extras zur eigentlichen Leistung


----------



## synergon (28. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wird lustig heute, soviel kann ich schon mal verraten. Dakommen auch noch ein paar nette Extras zur eigentlichen Leistung


also soll ich meine 3090er strix schon einpacken?


----------



## Duvar (28. Oktober 2020)

synergon schrieb:


> also soll ich meine 3090er strix schon einpacken?


Teuer verkaufen.Die Leute zahlen gerne 2k+€ dafür.


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Hab meine 3080 auch verkauft gutes Geld bekommen, riskiere sicher nicht das ich, was viel Besseres bekommen kann für weniger Geld eventuell. Hypen kann der huang das muss ich ihm lassen. choo choo gehört jetzt Lisa


----------



## blautemple (28. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Teuer verkaufen.Die Leute zahlen gerne 2k+€ dafür.



Jetzt wartet doch erstmal ab...
Ich wechsle erst wenn ich es schwarz auf weiß habe das AMD an der 3090 vorbeikommt und die paar Euro die man jetzt unter Umständen mehr bekommen könnte sollten jemandem, der sich so eine teure Karte kauft, doch nun wirklich nicht weiter stören


----------



## solida (28. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Jetzt wartet doch erstmal ab...
> Ich wechsle erst wenn ich es schwarz auf weiß habe das AMD an der 3090 vorbeikommt und die paar Euro die man jetzt unter Umständen mehr bekommen könnte sollten jemandem, der sich so eine teure Karte kauft, doch nun wirklich nicht weiter stören



Jetzt wiederholt sich der rasche 2080TI verkauf wieder?! Oo


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B4th6dRJlRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



denke das sollte auch jeder kennen choo choooo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHpgu-cTjyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



4k leute schon im chat


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> 4k leute schon im chat


Das wird noch 6 stellig 
Hab den Livestream auf der Arbeit schon offen  Lange nicht mehr so gespannt gewesen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hab den Livestream auf der Arbeit schon offen


Bloß nicht vergessen oder wie?^^
Ich vertrau da wieder darauf, dass die Leute hier alles an Infos schreiben. Während dem Trainieren Video anschauen harmoniert nicht so


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Mindestens, dass hat mich bei der Zen 3 Präsentation überrascht das so viele Leute auf Hardware warten das sie sich ein YouTube Video reinziehen. Glaube bei GPUs wird das extremer da werden viele Nvidia Fans auch zusehen gerade JETZT. Das ist AMDs 11m Torschießen. Sie müssen nur noch versenken und liefern können. Die Hardware Welt sieht gespannt zu.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Bloß nicht vergessen oder wie?^^


Ich dachte der zweite Monitor bei mir im Büro ist genau für solche Fälle da 


G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Während dem Trainieren Video anschauen harmoniert nicht so


In welchem Dorf wohnst du, dass du um 17 Uhr trainieren gehen kannst  Da ist bei mir alles gnadenlos überfüllt.


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich dachte der zweite Monitor bei mir im Büro ist genau für solche Fälle da


Kann natürlich sein. Wer nicht arbeitet kann sowas nicht wissen 



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> In welchem Dorf wohnst du, dass du um 17 Uhr trainieren gehen kannst


Nennt sich Fitnessstudio Eigener Garten


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Nennt sich Fitnessstudio Eigener Garten


Na das kannste dann aber auch noch nach dem Livestream machen


----------



## Tebald (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass AMD heute abliefern kann. Leider dürften die oberen Karten außerhalb meines Budgets liegen.


----------



## Adamska88 (28. Oktober 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich schon spekulationen ab wann diese bestellbar sind?
Also das ich diesmal vllt in den ersten 4,3 sek eine erwerben kann


----------



## Desrupt0r (28. Oktober 2020)

Releasefenster soll zwischen dem 15 - 20 November liegen, denke Mal heute Nachmittag wissen wir es dann sicher! Hoffe echt das ich dieses Jahr noch eine neue Karte in die Hände kriege


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Powercolor teasert schon


----------



## drstoecker (28. Oktober 2020)

@dmasiretteb 
Sehe gerade du bist ja auch ganz neu hier im Forum , herzlich willkommen hier bei uns!


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

16GB sind nun bestätigt von MSI


----------



## drstoecker (28. Oktober 2020)

2h nur noch!!!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1321458654311317510

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2020)

Geilo! Eigentlich hab ich gar nicht genug Kohle zur Zeit zum aufrüsten, obwohl es dermaßen in den Fingern juckt


----------



## blautemple (28. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Och ne...
Das ist doch schon wieder so ein 2 Slot Krüppel Kühler wie bei der Radeon VII...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2020)

die 6800XT hat etwas größere Lüfter


blautemple schrieb:


> Och ne...
> Das ist doch schon wieder so ein 2 Slot Krüppel Kühler wie bei der Radeon VII...


die 6800 kriegt 2 Slot die 6800XT nen dickeren

sieht man auch auf dem Bild



wow sie können Marketing :O



RedGamingTech hat echt die besten AMD Leaks





hmmmm

6800 non XT zu teuer und kein Wort zur RT Performance ...



dieses autmatische zusammenlegen von Posts macht mich fertig -.-


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

mehr als diesen smiley braucht es nicht


----------



## SLNC (28. Oktober 2020)

6800 non XT fand ich auch etwas teuer, aber den Aufpreis werden einige leute sicher für doppelten VRAM zahlen im Vergleich zur 3070. Die restliche Preisgestaltung ist 1a, vorallem die 6900XT wenn man die Leistung braucht. 

Natürlich alles nur, wenn 3rd Party Benches die performance bestätigen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

Joh erstmal das Kleingedruckte analysieren. Wenigstens gibts bei AMD background infos dazu, so gehört sich das. Nicht diese Pünktchen und Anton Spiel von Jensen.

Die 3090 wird out of the Box nicht geschlagen, wie erwartet. Aber P/L ist Hammer für 16GB und nen 100er (im Vergleich!).

Die  6800XT ist klar der Star im Lineup.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=haAPtu06eYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

SLNC schrieb:


> 6800 non XT fand ich auch etwas teuer, aber den Aufpreis werden einige leute sicher für doppelten VRAM zahlen im Vergleich zur 3070. Die restliche Preisgestaltung ist 1a, vorallem die 6900XT wenn man die Leistung braucht.
> 
> Natürlich alles nur, wenn 3rd Party Benches die performance bestätigen.


warum teuer? doppelte an vram als die 3070 und ist schneller das ohne Oc, mit oc sieht die 3070 nur die Rücklichter und wird an der 3070 ti nagen


----------



## SLNC (28. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> warum teuer? doppelte an vram als die 3070 und ist schneller das ohne Oc, mit oc sieht die 3070 nur die Rücklichter und wird an der 3070 ti nagen


Auch wieder wahr.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BenchmarkResults                    2020-10-14_20-26-45
- FramesPerSecondAvg:              68.52
- FrameTimeMsAvg:                  14.59

OS:                                 Windows 10
- Version:                         Build 19041
GraphicsAPI:                        D3D12
CPU:                                AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor          
- PhysicalCores:                   12
- LogicalCores:                    24
RAM:                                32717.78 MB
GPU:                                NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090
- VRAM:                            24348 / 0 / 16359 MB (Dedicated / System / Shared)
- DriverVersion:                   456.71 (Internal: 27.21.14.5671, Unified: 456.71)
- DriverDate:                      9-30-2020
ScreenResolution:                   2560x1440
RenderResolution:                   3840x2160
ScreenPercentage:                   150
HDR:                                Off




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aua aua aua







						AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread
					

AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread           RX 6700XT - 40CU - 12GB GDDR6 + 96MB InfinityCache - 479$ RX 6800 - 60CU - 16GB GDDR6 + 128MB InfinityCache - 579$ RX 6800XT - 72CU - 16GB GDDR6 + 128MB InfinityCache - 649$ RX 6900XT - 80CU - 16GB GDDR6 + 128MB InfinityCache - 999$       Aktuell...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## big-maec (28. Oktober 2020)

Aber die 6900XT schafft die Leistung nur mit Rage Mode und mit AMD Smart Access Memory .  Dafür brauch man dann ein AMD Board und CPU. Denke mal mit einem Intel Chipsatz sieht es nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Da_Obst (28. Oktober 2020)

Sieht soweit ja ganz gut aus. 
Jetzt bin ich auf ordentliche Benchmarks mit mehr Spielen gespannt. 


big-maec schrieb:


> Dafür brauch man dann ein AMD Board und CPU


Wer hat denn heutzutage noch ein Intel-System?


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

6900XT ist das Halo Produkt genauso wie die 3090 Bringt nicht viel aber wer kann der kann. Für die meisten wird es eh die 6700 nächstes Jahr. In Foren wird die 6800XT dominieren. Die 6800 sehe ich jetzt schon als geheim Tipp für Tweaker. 

Sie haben sogar intel einen mit reingedrückt mit unserer CPU ist die GPU noch schneller. Geniales Marketing. Die haben extrem viel gelernt seit Vega.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Aber die 6900XT schafft die Leistung nur mit Rage Mode und mit AMD Smart Access Memory .  Dafür brauch man dann ein AMD Board und CPU. Denke mal mit einem Intel Chipsatz sieht es nicht so gut aus.


-3-4% dann.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> -3-4% dann.


wer weiß ...

Rage Mode soll doch 400W sein oder?

hatte da nichma Hellm oder Igor was zu geschrieben

@FormatC @hellm


----------



## Edelhamster (28. Oktober 2020)

Durch Rage-Mode und Smart-Access Memory würde ich wie der8auer auch sagt rund 5% von den Werten bei der 6900XT abziehen wenn kein X570 und Ryzen 5000 zum Einsatz kommen. Mehr ist das nicht.
Auf dem Slide vorher haben wir ja gesehen, 2-8% bringt das im Schnitt. Forza mit +13%  ist hier denk ich  ein positiver Ausreißer.

Wenn die 6900XT am Ende für 1000-1200€ kaufbar ist, also gut 500€ weniger als die 3090 kostet, ggbfs. sogar 700€ günstiger im direkten Straßenpreisvergleich und dann auch noch 50W weniger  aus der Steckdose zieht, ist das schon ein verdammt attraktives Angebot.

Die 6800XT ist schließlich sicherlich der wirkliche Star und noch stärker ausgefallen als ich selbst erhofft hatte.  20W geringere Leistungsaufnahme fallen nicht  sonderlich ins Gewicht gegenüber der 3080, aber +6GB VRAM sind schon ausschlaggebend und für mich in dieser Leistungsklasse vernünftiger angesetzt-

Witzig fand ich dann noch das T-Shirt von Scott Herkelman.
Die Tastenabfolge unter dem RDNA2 Logo entspricht hier zufällig dem Masterkey für Nintendo Switch Custom-Rom´s. Könnte eine nette Anspielung auf die nicht schließbare Sicherheitslücke in den ersten in der Switch verbauten Tegra X1 sein.
Würde mich nach heute nicht  mehr überraschen wenn  auch der letzte Konsolenhersteller mit seiner NextGen-Switch jetzt zu AMD wechselt 

Alles in allem eine tolle Vorstellung in meinen Augen.
Gute Preise, leicht geringere Leistungsaufnahme als die Konkurrenz, von der Performance gleich auf.
Das ist Wettbewerb wie wir Ihn  brauchen !

HBM ist halt dank Infinity Cache leider nicht mehr notwendig, den fand ich immer cool.
Und eine 6900XT mit AiO Kühlung wäre auch noch nice gewesen - aber man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wer weiß ...
> 
> Rage Mode soll doch 400W sein oder?
> 
> hatte da nichma Helm oder Igor was zu geschrieben





> Aktivieren Sie diesen Modus, werden GPU-Powerlimit und Lüfterleistung auf ein noch nicht genau beziffertes Niveau erhöht, sodass die Bildraten steigen. AMD betont, dass dieser Eingriff die Garantie nicht erlöschen lässt; die beim Betreten des Overclocking-Menüs abzunickende EULA werde in Kürze überarbeitet.





> Auf dem Slide vorher haben wir ja gesehen, 2-8% bringt das im Schnitt. Forza mit +13% ist hier denk ich ein positiver Ausreißer.



Das profitierte auch von HBCC deutlich wegen dem dynamischen Streaming.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2020)

joa, aber ne 3090 mit 400-450W schaufelt ja auch nochmal nen paar FpS mehr weg


----------



## Eyren (28. Oktober 2020)

So abgesehen davon das ich jetzt auch endlich ein wenig vorfreude empfinde hätte ich noch eine Frage.

Habe ich das richtig mit meinem schlechten Englisch verstanden das smart Memory abhängig vom Prozessor und nicht vom Chipsatz ist? 

Und ja es wird wohl anfang 2021 eine 6900xt bei mir sobald das Finanzamt mich sponsort und die ersten WaKü-Blöcke auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> joa, aber ne 3090 mit 400-450W schaufelt ja auch nochmal nen paar FpS mehr weg


Etwa 6% mit stabilem OC.









						GeForce RTX 3090 übertakten - Tipps und Hinweise für den Elektro-Grill im Winter | igor´sLAB
					

Unser Community-Mitglied Gurdi konnte zeitnah zum Launch mehrere GeForce RTX 3090 ergattern (F5-Skills!) und war auch so freundlich, einiges an Zeit zu investieren, um Euch mit neuen Erkenntnissen…




					www.igorslab.de
				





> Habe ich das richtig mit meinem schlechten Englisch verstanden das smart Memory abhängig vom Prozessor und nicht vom Chipsatz ist?



Scheint so


----------



## Eyren (28. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Etwa 6% mit stabilem OC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uff das würde mir echt ein wenig den Spaß nehmen.


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8KAnebwCAaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da geht noch was


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2020)

und falls 505 mm² stimmen wäre es mit 26,8 Milliarden Transistoren ja

53 Mill Transistoren/mm²

nen ordentlichen Upgrade zu 41 Mill Transistoren/mm²

und das bei scheinbar demselben Prozess (kein EUV?)


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2020)

Einfach geil, was AMD da auf die Beine gestellt hat. Vor allem das Gesamtpaket aus Ryzen 5000 CPU und Radeon 6000 GPU 
Bin gespannt, ob die Features unabhängig vom I/O Hub sind, oder ob man z.B. zwingend den X570 dafür braucht 
Da ich den aber schon habe, kann ich nächstes Jahr auf Zen3 und RDNA2 aufrüsten und bekomme ein paar % Leistung einfach so geschenkt von AMD 
Warte aber noch auf die jeweils _kleineren_ Varianten, also z.B. ne RX6600XT/RX6700 oder sowas.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

WTF nur 37DB mit dem Kühler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> WTF nur 37DB mit dem Kühler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@gaussmath 

was los?


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

wenn das stimmt braucht es keine customs mehr^^


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2020)

Und wehe die Lüfter bleiben nicht jedes Mal exakt so ausgerichtet stehen!


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

GIGABYTE confirms custom AORUS Radeon RX 6800 XT series - VideoCardz.com
					

Gigabyte preps Radeon RX 6800 (XT) AORUS Master series Just minutes after MSI submitted its Radeon RX 6800 series to the Eurasian Economic Commission regulatory office, Gigabyte has also added its Radeon RX 6800 XT and non-XT variants. Gigabyte is the first brand to confirm the custom Radeon RX...




					videocardz.com
				












						MSI lists Radeon RX 6800 XT and RX 6800 at EEC - VideoCardz.com
					

MSI has submitted Radeon RX 6800 series to Eurasian Economic Commission. MSI Radeon RX 6800XT & Radeon RX 6800 MSI is the first manufacturer to confirm the existence and upcoming launch of the AMD Radeon RX 6800 series. A new entry has appeared just moments ago at EEC. The listing features two...




					videocardz.com


----------



## diesergamer (28. Oktober 2020)

Wollte mir eigentlich morgen ne MSI 3070 kaufe, werde aber dann doch mal warten. Auch wenn sie schon echt mehr kostet.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

Naja ne MSI Custom wird auch keine 500 auf dem Markt kosten, von daher.


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Oktober 2020)

Also Leute, hab alles (nach-)gelesen. Wo kann ich jetzt auf kaufen drücken?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

Gibt via PayPal aktuell zum "Freund"schaftspreis, ich send dir mal die Mailadresse. Nur 999 €


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Fehler Forza 4 Setting


----------



## solida (28. Oktober 2020)

SLNC schrieb:


> 6800 non XT fand ich auch etwas teuer, aber den Aufpreis werden einige leute sicher für doppelten VRAM zahlen im Vergleich zur 3070. Die restliche Preisgestaltung ist 1a, vorallem die 6900XT wenn man die Leistung braucht.
> 
> Natürlich alles nur, wenn 3rd Party Benches die performance bestätigen.


Ich finde die 6900XT bietet nun so gesehen erstmal nicht viel mehrwert. Zumindest nicht im Tausch für 350€ plus.
Da dürfte die 6800XT schon das viel bessere P/L haben.
Auch wenn man es nicht braucht, aber bei der 6900XT hätten Sie ruhig mehr Vram spendieren können.

Überlege auch ob die 6800 non XT nicht bereits genügt. Hat immerhin auch die 16GB Vram bekommen.
Spart nochmal etwas, für marginal weniger Leistung?!

Bei der 5700 non XT ging ja später auch über Flash Mod etwas, sich der XT zu nähern.

Also die 3070 wird es morgen wohl schwer haben, obwohl es bestimmt einige Abnehmer finden wird.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

Passiert den besten. Weiß gar nicht wie oft ich meine Artikel korrektur lesen musste, dann kam Igor und hat auch rum gewischt und es war Chaos 
Bei AMD immer die zweitschnellste kaufen!


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gibt via PayPal aktuell zum "Freund"schaftspreis, ich send dir mal die Mailadresse. Nur 999 €


Augesprochen freundlich von dir


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

Just buy it


----------



## solida (28. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> 6900XT ist das Halo Produkt genauso wie die 3090 Bringt nicht viel aber wer kann der kann. Für die meisten wird es eh die 6700 nächstes Jahr. In Foren wird die 6800XT dominieren. Die 6800 sehe ich jetzt schon als geheim Tipp für Tweaker.
> 
> Sie haben sogar intel einen mit reingedrückt mit unserer CPU ist die GPU noch schneller. Geniales Marketing. Die haben extrem viel gelernt seit Vega.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Etwa 6% mit stabilem OC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe es bleibt beim Marketing. Für den hackintosh im Dual Boot mit Windows ist Intel und Amd quasi gesetzt -
hoffe der Performancegewinn bzw. Verlust ist mit meinem Frisch gekauften 10850k vernachlässigbar.

Hätt zwar gern den 3900x gehabt, aber mehr Single Core Boost für Games und nur ein System statt 2 und 2 Kerne mehr mit mehr Budget für die GPU dürfte ein guter Kompromiss sein.


----------



## Michi240281 (28. Oktober 2020)

Warum wurde denn nichts zu den 6700/6600 gesagt? Kumpel von mir braucht so eine.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Oktober 2020)

Wann endet eigentlich das Test-Embargo?


----------



## solida (28. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wann endet eigentlich das Test-Embargo?


morgen 14uhr endet irgendwas für die board partner. dann mal weitersehen.
bin gespannt und hoffe auf tests der amd karten vor release mit üppiger verfügbarkeit!


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Warum wurde denn nichts zu den 6700/6600 gesagt? Kumpel von mir braucht so eine.


Kommen erst nächstes Jahr aber das war klar es kommt immer als erstes high end.

Bisschen Porno




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLNC (28. Oktober 2020)

solida schrieb:


> Ich finde die 6900XT bietet nun so gesehen erstmal nicht viel mehrwert.


Die 6800XT ist definitiv der Star der Show, aber im Vergleich zum Konkurrenzprodukt ist 999$ schon ne Ansage. Ja, 8 GB weniger VRAM und als reine Workstationkarte wird die 3090 weiterhin alleine deswegen besser sein, aber 4K Spieler werden sich die 6900XT doch nochmal angucken denke ich, da sind die 16GB nämlich goldrichtig momentan.

Aber es ist natürlich kein Mainstreamprodukt. Das ist noch nicht mal die 6800XT um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Taxxor (28. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> WTF nur 37DB mit dem Kühler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit welcher GPU ist jetzt die Frage, 6800 oder 6900XT?

Bei der 3080 Founders Edition wurde ja auch der Kühler vorab gelobt, aber nur mit der TDP der 2080Ti verglichen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

Ja gute Frage. 2 Slot bei der 6800Xt kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt noch die Tests und die Wasserblöcke abwarten und dann wird gekauft.


----------



## drstoecker (28. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte ich mir schon im Vorfeld gedacht das es ein Mehrwert haben wird mit nem Ryzen 5000, sehr gutes Marketing !


diesergamer schrieb:


> Wollte mir eigentlich morgen ne MSI 3070 kaufe, werde aber dann doch mal warten. Auch wenn sie schon echt mehr kostet.


Ich denke ne 3070 wirste morgen nicht für 499€ bekommen, wenn du überhaupt eine bekommst. Die 6800 xt kostet zwar rund 80$ mehr aber dafür bekommst du auch mehr Leistung und mehr vram, unzwar 16GB statt nur 8gb was schon ne Hausnummer ist. Nvidia wird es nie kapieren den Karten genug vram zu spendieren.


Michi240281 schrieb:


> Warum wurde denn nichts zu den 6700/6600 gesagt? Kumpel von mir braucht so eine.


Die Karten sollen anscheinend erst im Januar kommen.


----------



## solida (28. Oktober 2020)

SLNC schrieb:


> Die 6800XT ist definitiv der Star der Show, aber im Vergleich zum Konkurrenzprodukt ist 999$ schon ne Ansage. Ja, 8 GB weniger VRAM und als reine Workstationkarte wird die 3090 weiterhin alleine deswegen besser sein, aber 4K Spieler werden sich die 6900XT doch nochmal angucken denke ich, da sind die 16GB nämlich goldrichtig momentan.
> 
> Aber es ist natürlich kein Mainstreamprodukt. Das ist noch nicht mal die 6800XT um ehrlich zu sein.


ganz klar. für den preis kaufen sich viele nen ganzen rechner.
Aber ich denke es lohnt sich und der wertverfall bleibt erstmal in grenzen.
freue mich schon  jetzt schon nen ganzen monat auf die präsi gefreut und jetzt nochmal ein monat bis die karte vll. mal hier ist.  mann mann  - ist wie ne gute flasche rotwein - da wartet man auf den richtigen moment. so ist es mit meinen spielen die nun brach liegen. wäre ja zu schade die nun mit low details weiterzuzocken


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> was los?


Frag das AMD. ^^ Eine 6800XT im Rage Mode wird ganz schön Krach machen...


----------



## Edelhamster (28. Oktober 2020)

Hehe, seh gerade, @Gurdi  war  schon auf Thread-Seite 1 tätig. Ich hab da auch mal schnell bißchen aufgeräumt und mich  gleich deines geilen Die-Shots bedient @dmasiretteb


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Brauche ich jetzt extra ein 5xx Board? Oder mache ich den Sprung erst mit DDR5. Zen 3 wird ja auch auf 470 Board laufen.
.
Ach was das geht schon gut mit dem 470.

Blau und grün sehen jetzt wohl erstmal rot


----------



## Metamorph83 (28. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> BenchmarkResults                    2020-10-14_20-26-45
> - FramesPerSecondAvg:              68.52
> - FrameTimeMsAvg:                  14.59
> 
> ...


Wir wissen doch gar nicht unter welchen Bedingungen das getestet wurde. Ist es die Max FPS, die Durchschnitts FPS usw.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch gar nicht unter welchen Bedingungen das getestet wurde. Ist es die Max FPS, die Durchschnitts FPS usw.


Klar Setting stehen doch bei im Kleingedruckten.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Oktober 2020)

Hmmm... gab es keine 4k Folie der 6800 XT?


----------



## Taxxor (28. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hmmm... gab es keine 4k Folie der 6800 XT?


Klar gabs die, das einzige was es nicht gab war ne 1440p Folie der 6900XT^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## solida (28. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hmmm... gab es keine 4k Folie der 6800 XT?


doch gab es da schnitt die auch sehr gut ab.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Oktober 2020)

Ok, danke sehr. GURDIII, zufügen!


----------



## Kelemvor (28. Oktober 2020)

Ûnd die 6900XTX sparen sie sich für den Launch der 6700 auf. 

Schön, gefällt mir was ich gesehen habe. Und nun warten auf unabhängige Tests und Preisentwicklung.


----------



## Metamorph83 (28. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klar Setting stehen doch bei im Kleingedruckten.


Was steht da, ultra, aber nicht obs der benchmark intern ist oder eine Spielszene...


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

Naja jetzt werd mal nicht kleinlich, mehr hab ich ja nu nicht zur Verfügung aktuell.
Das erhebt ja auch keinen Anspruch auf wissenschaftliche genauigkeit, sondern soll Vergleichswerte liefern.

@Xaphyr Berichtigt, sry^^


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

5600XT x 2 = 6700 XT 12 Gb Ram 2080super-2080TI Perf.

Schön das man sich jetzt so ziemlich sicher die restlichen karten ausdenken kann.^^


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Oktober 2020)

Die RX 6900 XT ist den Folien zufolge in 4k im Mittel 12,5% schneller als eine RX 6800 XT. Allerdings sind laut Folie bei der 6900 SAM und der RM aktiviert. Ergo werden die Beiden sich ohne dieses Featureset bestenfalls in den Frametimes voneinander abheben und selbst da sehe ich nicht viel Luft. Halo Produkt hin oder her, durch die gleiche Ausbaustufe beim Speicher ist das ein wenig albern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die RX 6800 XT ist laut Folien im Mittel 13% schneller als eine RX 6800 in 4k, bei 12% Mehrkosten. Auch wenn die Unterschiede marginal sind, eine ziemliche Punktlandung aus P/L Sicht zueinander. Wobei die Kleinste da wohl wieder den SAM aktiviert hat...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

Sinn macht die 6900er sicher nicht, aber Spaß bestimmt beim Undervolten/Overclocken. Vor allem die 50-*100* Watt Platz zu Nvidia sollten da genu Headroom für Showdowns bieten


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Oktober 2020)

Die Karten liegen alle so dicht beieinander, dass aus P/L Sicht die Mittlere mit händischem OC-UV für mich persönlich am meisten Sinn ergeben würde. Ich will echte Tests! 

(Kleine Frage am Rande, wie kann ich bestehende Grafiken in einem Posting in eine kleine, klickbare Vorschau wandeln?)
edit: Habs!


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Wie Kleinanzeigen mit 3090ern geflutet wird. Herrlich.

Jays Thumbnail ist schon heftig  da gibts noch Abonnenten zu holen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reaper896 (28. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Wie Kleinanzeigen mit 3090ern geflutet wird. Herrlich.
> 
> Jays Thumbnail ist schon heftig  da gibts noch Abonnenten zu holen.
> 
> ...


650€ easy going 😂


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Wie Kleinanzeigen mit 3090ern geflutet wird. Herrlich.
> 
> Jays Thumbnail ist schon heftig  da gibts noch Abonnenten zu holen.
> 
> ...


Typisch Jay. Das ist ein wunderbares Beispiel, um den Unterschied zwischen einem Hardwareexperten und einem simplen Influencer, der sich von seinem Team den Arsch nachtragen lässt, aufzuzeigen.


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt mal ehrlich ich mache mir Sorgen um die Verfügbarkeit am 18.11 von Customs haben wir noch gar keine Ahnung.  Ob es was wird dieses Jahr?

Stehe jetzt da ohne GPU. Was mache ich nun 3070 zur überbrücken damit kann ich dann Watch Dogs durchzocken bis zum 18 und wieder verkaufen. Habe nicht gerechnet damit das es bis zum 18 sein wird. Selber schuld aber ja


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich ich mache mir Sorgen um die Verfügbarkeit am 18.11 von Customs haben wir noch gar keine Ahnung.  Ob es was wird dieses Jahr?
> 
> Stehe jetzt da ohne GPU. Was mache ich nun 3070 zur überbrücken damit kann ich dann Watch Dogs durchzocken bis zum 18 und wieder verkaufen. Habe nicht gerechnet damit das es bis zum 18 sein wird. Selber schuld aber ja


Vermutlich ja. Ist natürlich n sehr dummer Zeitpunkt jetzt. Ab Montag Lockdown und Home Office, im November wird also definitiv mehr gezockt als sonst.


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Dann wirds morgen eine 3070 Eagle wenn mir mein Händler noch heute antwortet zahle Ichs heute noch bin gespannt was er verlangt die Rede war von 529,99 . Bevor ich monatelang ohne dasitze.


----------



## Reaper896 (28. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich ich mache mir Sorgen um die Verfügbarkeit am 18.11 von Customs haben wir noch gar keine Ahnung.  Ob es was wird dieses Jahr?
> 
> Stehe jetzt da ohne GPU. Was mache ich nun 3070 zur überbrücken damit kann ich dann Watch Dogs durchzocken bis zum 18 und wieder verkaufen. Habe nicht gerechnet damit das es bis zum 18 sein wird. Selber schuld aber ja


Ich wäre für zwei 3070👀
14 Tage zocken und zurück schicken 😂 und evtl noch eine Runde..
Kicker auf die Scalper Händler oder Phantom Händler wie CP👻

Edit: 6 Wochen ohne Grafikkarte =


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Nein er verkauft mir das unterhalb der Theke und weil ich alles bei ihm kaufe, ist das möglich. Wird wahrscheinlich für mehr als 529 online gehen ich bekomme den Originalpreis. Dafür kaufe ich meinen 5900x auch bei ihm am Releasetag. Gegenseitig helfen. Dafür kaufe ich auch Gpus wie ein gestörter bei ihm also kommt das nicht von ungefähr.

War mir bei Navi nicht sicher mit 16GB dachte eventuell 12GB aber, das sie auch in 1440p noch besser performen hat es für mich besiegelt. Far Cry 6 gibts ja auch noch dazu. Noch ein Watch Dogs Key


----------



## munn (28. Oktober 2020)

AMD hat echt was gutes und starkes im petto...
Was Sie aber echt hätten Zeigen MÜSSEN meiner Meinung nach wäre Raytracing...
Igors Video zeigte ja womöglich wie schlecht Sie mit Raytracing abschneidet und denke aktuell das dies die Schwachstelle der AMD Karten sein könnte.

Hätten Sie Raytracing gezeigt wäre ich mir nu sicher bei AMD aber so bin ich mega unentschlossen.

Oder sehe ich das völlig falsch?


----------



## Downsampler (28. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt noch keine Spiele die DirectX 12 Ultimate RT unterstützen. Dieses Jahr sollen aber noch welche erscheinen. Also kann AMD auch nicht zeigen, was es noch nicht gibt...

Ich fand das voll OK. Wenigstens hatte man noch die Kommentare der Spieleentwickler mit drin. War auf jeden Fall nicht so dröge wie die Küchenpredigt vom Jensen.


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Mir gefiel die Ampere Präsentation sehr.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Es gibt noch keine Spiele die DirectX 12 Ultimate RT unterstützen. Dieses Jahr sollen aber noch welche erscheinen. Also kann AMD auch nicht zeigen, was es noch nicht gibt...
> 
> Ich fand das voll OK. Wenigstens hatte man noch die Kommentare der Spieleentwickler mit drin. War auf jeden Fall nicht so dröge wie die Küchenpredigt vom Jensen.


Richtig,ich hab das in einem Newsthread schon mit einigen breit gelabert,dieAMDKarten werden nicht einfach so Raytracing können in den Titeln die NV gesponsert hat. So läuft das nicht. DerPort Royal deutet auf etwas 30 weniger RT Leistung hin.Man wird aber wahrscheinlich einfach weniger davon integieren,daher dürfte das nicht sonderlich auffallen.


----------



## munn (28. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Richtig,ich hab das in einem Newsthread schon mit einigen breit gelabert,dieAMDKarten werden nicht einfach so Raytracing können in den Titeln die NV gesponsert hat. So läuft das nicht. DerPort Royal deutet auf etwas 30 weniger RT Leistung hin.Man wird aber wahrscheinlich einfach weniger davon integieren,daher dürfte das nicht sonderlich auffallen.



Ok Bin nicht ganz sicher ob ich euch verstehe   
Also das Raytracing das AMD hat ist aktuell noch nicht in Games enthalten? ok...
dein Letzten Satz Gurdi versteh ich leider nicht^^


----------



## Downsampler (28. Oktober 2020)

RT ist doch eh noch nicht ganz angekommen. Die Hardware entwickelt sich noch, die Software köchelt seit Jahrzehnten so vor sich hin. Mir persönlich sind ein paar Beleuchtungseffekte und Spiegelungen den hohen Stromverbrauch und die hohen Preise nicht Wert. Der Hype dient doch nur dazu, jetzt schon Kohle zu scheffeln mit etwas, das dann in ein paar Monaten erst ganz ankommt.

Dabei gab es Diskussionen um RT schon vor 20 Jahren...wie geil das wäre, wenn, usw. Wenn man dann schaut, wo man heute damit steht, sprich Lichteffekte und Spiegelungen dann ist das einfach nur lächerlich.

20 Jahre alte Videospiele wie Quake 2 kann man mittlerweile komplett mit RT Beleuchtung und allen Effekten in RT darstellen und auch spielen, wenn man mindestens eine 2080 Ti Grafikkarte hat.


----------



## gecan (28. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Himmel, ich hoffe doch sehr, dass dieses... sagen wir Theoretisieren lediglich Sarkasmus darstellen soll...



himmel auf erde ?

hast du noch was zu sagen über meine rdna2 vorhersage ?


----------



## ntropy83 (28. Oktober 2020)

Nvidia hat schon reagiert 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8Hv6MpNm-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Oktober 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> himmel auf erde ?
> 
> hast du noch was zu sagen über meine rdna2 vorhersage ?


Es ging nicht um den Inhalt deiner "Vorhersagen", sondern um dessen Präsentation. 
Aber dir muss ja gerade tierisch einer abgehen, wenn du dich so sehr an einer einzelnen Aussage hochziehst, die ich selbst schon längst vergessen habe.


----------



## gecan (28. Oktober 2020)

alles klar, hat sich erledigt !


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

munn schrieb:


> Ok Bin nicht ganz sicher ob ich euch verstehe
> Also das Raytracing das AMD hat ist aktuell noch nicht in Games enthalten? ok...
> dein Letzten Satz Gurdi versteh ich leider nicht^^


Sry wenn ich am Touchpad schreibe dann geht schon  mal der ein oder andere Buchstabe unter.
Die Spieleentwickler müssen Ihre Games anpassen damit die AMD Karten dort Raytracing anzeigen können,ob und für welche Spiele das passiert, werden wir sehen denke ich. Plug& Play ist das aber nicht.

Jetzt wo beides auf dem markt ist werden aber alle Titel die RT verwenden auch beide unterstützen, außer die Titel werden "gekauft"


----------



## Duvar (28. Oktober 2020)

Wegen RT: Immerhin besser als 2080Ti in dem Test









						AMD Radeon RX 6000 "RDNA 2 Big Navi" GPU Ray Tracing Performance Detailed - NVIDIA's RTX 3080 With RT Cores 33% Faster Than AMD's Ray Accelerator Cores
					

AMD has provided the first ray tracing performance numbers of its next-gen RDNA 2 GPU based Radeon RX 6000 series graphics cards.




					wccftech.com
				




6800XT OC =RIP  RTX 3090



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gecan (28. Oktober 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> am besten farblos
> 
> und ich sehe schon navi-21 kommen


und wer sieht den navi 21 auch noch kommen ?


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich schreib in schwarz, mir egal ob rot oder grün.
> Wird halt schon wieder gehypt und am Ende kommt dann wieder die Enttäuschung wie bei Vega.


hoffe auch du hast angefangen rdna2 zu verstehen, das wir hier nicht mehr mit gcn und auch nicht mit rdna1 zu tun haben.

denn, deine gewünschte hoffnungen oder vorstellungen mit erneuten vega enttäuschung usw, ist leider zerplatzt.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist schon klar.
> Realistisch sieht anders aus.



und wie ist bzw sieht die realität bei dir so heute aus ?

oder willst du es immer noch nicht wahr haben, wieviele andere auch das noch nicht wahr haben wollen, das rdna2 ein mächtige architektur geworden ist, in sache effizient und preisleistung ?


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

ATI Vermächtnis


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (28. Oktober 2020)

vll hat deshalb Nvidia die Karten so überhastet gelauncht weil AMD auch real sehr gut dabei ist in vielen Szenarien und mehr Speicher hat abseits der 3090.


----------



## gecan (28. Oktober 2020)

NuVirus,​
nur vll, ist das dein ernst ?

also wer immer noch nicht verstanden hat, das nvidia ihren ampere mit ach und krach und verfrühten launch released hat, um ihren kunden frühzeitig zu melken usw, der ist enweder total naiv oder hat null ahnung von der materie.


----------



## Duvar (29. Oktober 2020)

Leute die Zahlen sprechen für sich. Die RX 6800XT ist keine 10% hinter einer 3090 und Rage mode ist kein OC, sprich der Gameclock von 2015MHz lag maximal an und wir haben gesehen, dass die ASUS Strixx bereits 2500MHz+ über einen längeren Zeitraum halten konnte, dies noch kombiniert mit VRAM OC und die RTX 3090 ist Geschichte, selbst mit 500W OC wird die nicht rankommen an die RX 6800XT.


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Übertreib nicht die 3090 skaliert sehr gut, wenn du sie moddest und ihr den Saft aufdrehst.

RAGE ist OC ich wette mit dir das es das PL erhöht, um den BOOST immer zu garantieren. 

Die Strix ballert sicher fast 400 Watt rein wenn sie es so machen wie bei Ampere.


----------



## NuVirus (29. Oktober 2020)

naja AMD hat immer noch nicht den besten Ruf, zur RTX/DXR Performance weiß man atm auch wenig aber ich hoffe das es sich der Praxis alles positiv darstellt und die Performance wirklich gut ist und AMD auch genug liefern kann und gute Customs Anfang nächstes Jahr erscheinen.


----------



## Duvar (29. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Übertreib nicht die 3090 skaliert sehr gut, wenn du sie moddest und ihr den Saft aufdrehst.
> 
> RAGE ist OC ich wette mit dir das es das PL erhöht, um den BOOST immer zu garantieren.
> 
> Die Strix ballert sicher fast 400 Watt rein wenn sie es so machen wie bei Ampere.


Ja PL wird erhöht mit Rage, damit der Boost gehalten wird, aber keine MHz erhöht ist also kein OC.
Ampere Karten haben kaum OC Potential https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-rtx-3090-founder-review,31.html
Kannst gerne andere Tests anschauen.


----------



## gecan (29. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb,​


dmasiretteb schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



das hast du doch drüben gepostet oder ?

also wem wird dann der saft besser schmecken, wenn man die 30 % noch aufdreht ?!


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Na wir werden sehen. Ja das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe 2.5ghz? Auf Twitter steht viel. 
Takt alleine macht keine Performance.

Kaum OC Potenzial finde ich nicht. Die üblichen 8% halt und mit Wasser und Mod 15-20% eas. In einem spiel das die Shader komplett auslastet 2.2 GHZ statt 1800 der 3090. Ohne Wasser unmöglich aber da ist ein großer unterschied dazwischen und 650 Watt die GPU alleine.  Strix zeigt es ja was geht ohne Wasser 10% sind das auch , nur das Ampere unter Wasser auch um einiges Effizienter agiert als unter Luft.

Mal schauen was die 6800XT kann mit soviel Strom


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Übertreib nicht die 3090 skaliert sehr gut, wenn du sie moddest und ihr den Saft aufdrehst.
> RAGE ist OC ich wette mit dir das es das PL erhöht, um den BOOST immer zu garantieren.
> Die Strix ballert sicher fast 400 Watt rein wenn sie es so machen wie bei Ampere.


Laut LTT bringt der Rage Mode sagenhafte 1-2% an Performance.
Wäre ich Käufer einer 2000€ Nvidia 3090 würde ich mich heute Nacht wohl in den Schlaf weinen..

Die Interessanten Punkte liegen bei der heutigen Präsentation sowieso im Detail.
AMD bleibt beim gleichen 7nm Fertigungsprozess wie schon mit RDNA1 und erzielt damit eine um 54 bis 65% bessere Performance pro Watt.!
Nvidia ist im Vergleich von 12nm bei Turing, auf 8nm bei Ampere gewechselt  und tritt ohne Erhöhung der Leistungsaufnahme förmlich auf der Stelle.

Eine 6900XT erzielt dann noch eine um 10-15% höhere Performance als die 6800XT bei gleichbleibender Leistungsaufnahme von 300W.
Ich bau mir das Ding auf jeden Fall auf Wasserkühlung um und freu mich jetzt schon wahnsinnig auf die Spielereien mit @hellm ´s  RBE-Tool - ein passender und genial aussehender Radeon EKWB-Waterblock wurde heute ja ebenfalls schon mit präsentiert.

16GB VRAM sind dann in heutiger Zeit das einzig vernünftige  für weitsichtig konzipierte Grafikkarten und ich muss mich als entsprechender Graka-Käufer nicht gleich betrogen fühlen.
Raff´s heutiger Artikel zur 3070 sagt doch alles - er spricht bei 8GB auf der 3070 sicherlich nicht umsonst von "Sollbruchstelle". Und 2GB machen auf Dauer den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett - besonders wenn ich halbwegs bei Verstand bin und den Hardware-Unterbau der  neuen Konsolen kenne.

Auf X570 und Ryzen 5000 werd ich zwecks SAM denk ich noch nicht gleich wechseln. Hab erst heute von 16 auf 32GB DDR4 3200/CL14 auf meinem betagten X370 Board gewechselt -und außer für die Benchmarkjagt lohnt sich der  Plattformwechsel für mich dann einfach noch nicht.

Zu guter letzt muss ich noch einmal auf Scott´s heutigem T-Shirt rumreiten  -
Hat diese Tastenabfolge unter dem RDNA2 Logo, in genau dieser Reihenfolge, sonst noch irgendwo Bewandnis außerhalb der ungewollt implementierten Sicherheitslücke im Tegra X1 durch Nvidia für Nintendo´s Switch Konsole?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Musst mir ja nicht sagen ich habe meine 3080 verkauft also gestern^^ 6800XT soll es werden Sapphire Nitro + je nach Review. Aber erst Zen 3


----------



## solida (29. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Musst mir ja nicht sagen ich habe meine 3080 verkauft also gestern^^ 6800XT soll es werden Sapphire Nitro + je nach Review. Aber erst Zen 3



Mit gewinn?
Welche hattest du?

Ja ne nitro oder selbst pulse reicht schon. Für 2% mehrleistung lohnen sich im falle keine 50eur plus.
Hoffe die ist dann auch am 27nov da 
Custom karten sollen ja am 25.11 kommen.


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Gigabyte Gaming Oc. Ja dezent. Ich war das billigste Angebot war dafür in 5 Minuten weg was mir wichtiger war.

Ich will das PL der Nitro und den besten Kühler das liefert meistens die Nitro oder Red Devil, mit 300 Watt kennen die sich bestens aus.


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Oktober 2020)

Also ich steh ja eigentlich auf die Quali der AMD Referenz-Karten, die sind schon echt solide gebaut, aber meine Sapphire 290X Tri-X OC damals war auch echt fantastisch. Vllt die beste aller Karten bisher mit der Fury X zusammen.
Vllt habt Ihr recht und man wartet besser noch die 1-2 Wochen ab was da an Custom-Karten kommt.
Könnte mir erträumen da kommt auch iwo ne Custom mit AiO  

edit: nur 6900XT wirst halt auf jeden Fall selbst umbauen müssen


----------



## solida (29. Oktober 2020)

Wir werden sehen was da kommt. Hoffe auf gute verfügbarkeit.
Denke am.18 schon was mitzunehmen kann nicht schaden.
Wie weiß wie groß der hype nun wird.
So schlecht sah die ref nicht aus.

Vor allen dingen bin ich auf den preis der sapphire und powercolors gespannt. Sage jetzt einfach mal wenn es die XT version wird ist 700eur das limit, was schon ne menge holz für ne gpu ist. Kann sich aber lohnen. 
Hoffe auf baldige tests 


Edelhamster schrieb:


> Also ich steh ja eigentlich auf die Quali der AMD Referenz-Karten, die sind schon echt solide gebaut, aber meine Sapphire 290X Tri-X OC damals war auch echt fantastisch. Vllt die beste aller Karten bisher mit der Fury X zusammen.
> Vllt habt Ihr recht und man wartet besser noch die 1-2 Wochen ab was da an Custom-Karten kommt.
> Könnte mir erträumen da kommt auch iwo ne Custom mit AiO
> 
> edit: nur 6900XT wirst halt auf jeden Fall selbst umbauen müssen



Immerhin keine blower karte im ref design. Wie ich schon schrieb- wenn die performance passt - nimm ich lieber ne ref für 579/649 als nochmal 100 draufzulegen nur für den customboard partner namen.


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Oktober 2020)

Oha, ging der Newsletter von AMD noch mit Markteinführung  zum 11.11. raus, kommt gerade eine [CORRECTION] - Markteinführung am 18.11.
Scheint so als ob AMD  sich nochmal ne Woche Luft verschafft hat - am Ende stimmt das Datum aber natürlich nur mit dem heute in der Präsi genannten überein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Asus nennt auch 18.11 mit Ankündigung morgen/ ehh heute. Also gibts es Customs auch ab 18. Gut desto mehr desto besser.


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Oktober 2020)

solida schrieb:


> Immerhin keine blower karte im ref design. Wie ich schon schrieb- wenn die performance passt - nimm ich lieber ne ref für 579/649 als nochmal 100 draufzulegen nur für den customboard partner namen.


Also ich kann verstehen wenn die meisten kein Interesse an einer Blower-Karte haben, auf der andern Seite  bietet ein solches Kühlkonzept aber auch extreme Vorteile.
Nutze jetzt gerade die Vega64 von Sapphire im Referenz-Blower Design, obwohl ich hier sogar noch die passende GPX240 AiO dafür rumliegen habe, zu faul zum Umbauen für die paar Wochen, aber zu Zeiten der R VII hatte ich die halt mal wieder zurückgebaut, wegen einfacherer Handhabung  und so und das ist schon nicht verkehrt - kleiner kompakter Brocken, der sich mal schnell Ersatzweise beim Kumpel im System einbauen ließ, ohne Bedenken zu haben, dass die Karte zu heiß läuft und die Wärme nicht aus dem Gehhäuse transportiert werden kann.
Also klar, für den Dauereinsatz  stimm ich mein System wenn dann auf Axial-Belüftung ab - aber ich mag Blower glaub ich lieber als viele  andere, weil einfach praktisch.
Und wenn ich die Vega jetzt von 220W per SilentBios auf 200W Drossel, oder sogar auf 165W im Stromsparpreset, dann ist das  annehmbar. Max RPM bei 220W läuft die halt mit 2400 - gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Oktober 2020)

Die 6800XT  ist mit 26,7cm echt kurz. Das schon nice.
Aluminium Backplate liegt dann auf dem Niveau der VII - sehr ordentlich, aber nicht weltbewegend.
Lautstärke der FuryX, wenn die angegebenen 37dB stimmen, bleibt unerreicht  

edit: mir gefällt die 6800ér im Ref-Design sehr gut, also nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich vergleich halt direkt mit meinen vorherigen AMD-Karten

edit 2: Ich glaub ich bau morgen meine FuryX ein und stürm dann  in HotS@4K mal wieder in Platin-Ranked - bei absoluter Stille


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Oktober 2020)

Die was? 3080XT?


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Oktober 2020)

Uh, der ist peinlich.. Schande auf mein Haupt..

edit: oder ist das sogar die 6900ér mit 2.5ér Slot-Size auf deinem Pic?
edit 2 : okay, muss die 6900ér sein


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Oktober 2020)

Ja und nein. Schau mal hier:








						RX 6900 XT, RX 6800 XT, RX 6800 : Features + Specifications! | Tech ARP
					

Here are the key features and specifications of the Radeon RX 6900 XT, Radeon RX 6800 XT and Radeon RX 6800 graphics cards!




					www.techarp.com
				




Die beiden XT Karten haben 2.5 Slots, die  Non-XT hat im Endeffekt den gleichen Aufbau, aber mit dünnerem Heatsink als 2 Slot Ausführung.

Ich finde die auch alle toootal hübschig.


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Oktober 2020)

Tatsache, war auf der AMD Seite gerad auch drüber gestolpert.
6800XT und 6900XT also in 2.5 Slot-Design und nur  die 6800ér  in 2.0 Slot-Design

edit: deine Aussage doppelt gemoppelt hält besser^^


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AuJfP_GPiOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> NuVirus,​
> nur vll, ist das dein ernst ?
> 
> also wer immer noch nicht verstanden hat, das nvidia ihren ampere mit ach und krach und verfrühten launch released hat, um ihren kunden frühzeitig zu melken usw, der ist enweder total naiv oder hat null ahnung von der materie.


Kannst du mal aufhören, ständig irgendjemand zu beleidigen wenn du was schreibst?



dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Wasser und Mod 15-20% eas.


Nee, bei aller Liebe nicht.



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Wäre ich Käufer einer 2000€ Nvidia 3090 würde ich mich heute Nacht wohl in den Schlaf weinen..


Ich hab ganz hervorragend geschlafen, danke der Nachfrage


----------



## SveD (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin auf Tests, mit und ohne RT, der AMD Karten gespannt in UWQHD im Vergleich zu meiner 2080 Super, und ob es sich lohnt aufzurüsten


----------



## fragged (29. Oktober 2020)

Infinity Cache - geiler kann man "Zwischenspeicher“ wohl nicht nennen.


----------



## gecan (29. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi,​
wo liest du da eine beleidigung ?


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> *total naiv* oder hat *null ahnung *von der materie.


Die wenigsten werden sich diese Attribute gerne anheften.
Ich stimme dir in der Sache ja zu,ich denke auch das NV dasauf Teufel komm raus vor AMD durchziehen wollte. Aber kein Grund direkt mit Pauschalverurteilungen andere Meinungen zu diffamieren.


----------



## Stockmann (29. Oktober 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zu guter letzt muss ich noch einmal auf Scott´s heutigem T-Shirt rumreiten  -
> Hat diese Tastenabfolge unter dem RDNA2 Logo, in genau dieser Reihenfolge, sonst noch irgendwo Bewandnis außerhalb der ungewollt implementierten Sicherheitslücke im Tegra X1 durch Nvidia für Nintendo´s Switch Konsole?
> ...


Das ist der Konami Code



> Wer auf Tastatur oder Gamepad den Code "Hoch, hoch, runter, runter, links, rechts, links, rechts, B, A" möglichst schnell und korrekt hintereinander eingibt, kann oft in Videogames oder sogar auf verschiedenen Websites eine Überraschung erleben. Es handelt sich dabei nämlich um den berühmten Konami-Code, der anfangs vor allem in Konami-Spielen einen Platz gefunden hat. Heutzutage schmücken viele ihre Games oder Webseiten mit diesem witzigen Gimmick.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Graphitpad


----------



## sunburst1988 (29. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir wird es dann dieses mal wohl doch eine Rote. Die erste seit meiner Radeon 8500 die damals nie richtig funktioniert hat. Da war ich aber auch ca. 14 

An dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön an Nvidia für die völlig verka***te Liefersituation bei der 3090! 

Wenn ich das richtig auf dem Schirm habe wird es keine Customs von der 6900XT geben?
Dann wird es für mich vermutlich ein dickes High-End Modell der 6800XT. Nur schade um die 69 (nice!) 

Schöne Sache, so spar ich vermutlch über 1000€ und hab trotzdem zeitgemässen Speicher.

Danke nochmal an Nvidia!


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwelche Gerüchte zur 6700 (XT) ?
Wahrscheinlich nicht viel oder?

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, meine persönlichen Grakas liegen zwar auch immer eher im mid - bis high end Bereich, aber mir fehlt aktuell einfach tatsächlich ne Grafikkarte im low end - Consumer - FHD Bereich 
Sowas im Bereich der 1660 super, eine schnelle FHD Karte so im Bereich ~200€. Da ist man im Moment einfach total alternativlos. Polaris verschwindet langsam aber sicher vom Markt als FHD Einsteigerkarte, die Preise steigen und effizient sind die auch nicht mehr wirklich. Die 5500XT ist zwar nett, für den Preis kriegt man aber auch schon wieder die 1660 super, die deutlich schneller ist. Da gibt es einfach nichts anderes in dem Bereich.

Da ich ja für alle Möglichen Leute PCs zusammenbaue, merke ich das immer wieder. Man wills nicht meinen, aber es gibt immer noch sehr viele Leute, die einfach günstig nen FHD Gaming PC wollen. Und wenn sie mich fragen was es da so gibt, dann muss ich Ihnen jedes mal sagen, joa 1660 super, was anderes gibts nicht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwelche Gerüchte zur 6700 (XT) ?
> Wahrscheinlich nicht viel oder?


Navi22, 40CU im Vollausbau, 192 Bit, 14 Gbps, 12 GB


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Navi22, 40CU im Vollausbau, 192 Bit, 14 Gbps, 12 GB


Uff das klingt natürlich nicht schlecht. Aber das wird vermutlich eher die neue WQHD Einstiegskarte wie die 5700 non XT.... Die wird dann sicherlich nicht im 200€ Bereich liegen, sondern eher im 300-400€ Bereich.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. Oktober 2020)

in Q1 2021 soll es ja mit den kleineren Navi weitergehen...
Ist Kaffeesatz, aber ich kann mir schon Karten von 6500, 6600 und 6700 da vorstellen, jeweils mit und ohne XT... 
Aber ob da was in den Bereich 200,-€ herunter reicht...?! 
Die Frage muss aber  auch sein, wenn nur 200€ Budget, ob man dann nicht evtl. eine 5700/XT in Erwägung zieht... die Preise dürften jetzt fallen...  Oder was aus dem grünen Regal der Turingkarten...



Für mich stellt sich ab heute die Frage:

Wo sind die Ankündigungen zu Waterblocks?
Wer bietet wann welche Lösung an!
Bei Ampere war EKWB Fix da, mit Meldungen noch vor Release!
Gestern gabs die offiziellen Infos seitens AMD... und es herrscht schweigen im Walde....
3080 kann man zwar nirgens bekommen, aber dafür GPU-Blöcke... 

Hat schon jemand Infos dazu?


----------



## drstoecker (29. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Uff das klingt natürlich nicht schlecht. Aber das wird vermutlich eher die neue WQHD Einstiegskarte wie die 5700 non XT.... Die wird dann sicherlich nicht im 200€ Bereich liegen, sondern eher im 300-400€ Bereich.


Denke auch die 5700/xt werden diesen Bereich abdecken. Gerade für 1080p sind die Karten noch potent genug.


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Die Frage muss aber auch sein, wenn nur 200€ Budget, ob man dann nicht evtl. eine 5700/XT in Erwägung zieht... die Preise dürften jetzt fallen... Oder was aus dem grünen Regal der Turingkarten...





drstoecker schrieb:


> Denke auch die 5700/xt werden diesen Bereich abdecken. Gerade für 1080p sind die Karten noch potent genug.


Klar das würde theoretisch gehen und für FHD ist Navi 10 auch mehr als schnell genug. Aber ihr glaubt echt das Navi 10 bis auf 200€ fällt?   Niemals. Gebraucht vielleicht.
Ich hab das Gefühl für FHD wird fast nix mehr kommen. Und da spielt immer noch die Mehrheit.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Oktober 2020)

16GB sind die neuen 8GB. 
Unter dem geht nix mehr.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. Oktober 2020)

@davidwigald11 Also ich kenne jemanden, der bald eine 5700XT im Ref. Design mit EKWB Waterblock günstig hier in den Marktplatz stellen wird....
bei Navi10 heißt "gebraucht" ca. bis max. 1,5J alt... müsste gucken von wann meine ist...

Die letzten Vega56/64 gingen für 250,-€ weg im Mindstar....  da gabs Navi10 aber schon ne Weile... 
Also wenn man Geduld hat, bekommt man sicher einen Schnapper!

Aber ICH habe keine Geduld! Ich will sofort ne Info zu den Waterblocks!! 


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> 16GB sind die neuen 8GB.
> Unter dem geht nix mehr.



...und 12Gb die neuen 6Gb... ab Q1 2021...


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Die letzten Vega56/64 gingen für 250,-€ weg im Mindstar.... da gabs Navi10 aber schon ne Weile...


250€ war aber auch das Minimum für das die Vega 56 weg ging. Und das hat gedauert, das war schon kurz vor dem Verkaufsende. Danach gingen die Preise wieder hoch, bis nix mehr da war. Das selbe passiert jetzt bei Polaris. Und das wäre auch immer noch zu teuer. Ich hätte halt gerne ne Karte um die maximal ~200€ als Alternative zur 1660 super. Es gibt einfach keinen Konkurrent für die 1660 super. Darum gehts mir.
Gebraucht nehme ich mal außen vor, man kann nicht davon sprechen, dass es eine FHD Karte um 200€ gibt, wenn man davon redet, Navi 10 gebraucht zu kaufen.

Ich wette so eine Karte im RDNA2 Lineup würde sich auch gut verkaufen.


----------



## Krautmausch (29. Oktober 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Eine 6900XT erzielt dann noch eine um 10-15% höhere Performance als die 6800XT bei gleichbleibender Leistungsaufnahme von 300W.


Die TDP-Werte sollte man mit Vorsicht genießen und auf Stromaufnahmewerte aus tatsächlichen Tests warten. Bei AMDs Prozessor-TDPs werden ja auch Fantasiewerte genannt, laut Spezifikation 65W beim 3700X und 105W beim nur minimal höher taktenden 3800X, ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn. Als Fazit der Präsentation kann wahrscheinlich erstmal nur mitgenommen werden, dass RDNA2 etwas effizienter als Ampere arbeitet, was aber gegenüber RDNA und GCN auch bitter nötig war.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig auf dem Schirm habe wird es keine Customs von der 6900XT geben?


Ist das so? Woher stammt die Info?


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2020)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> laut Spezifikation 65W beim 3700X und 105W beim nur minimal höher taktenden 3800X, ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn.


Die TDP Werte bei Ryzen 3000 liegen aber nicht weit weg von der tatsächlichen Leistungsaufnahme.
Der 3700x mit 65W TDP ist gelocked bei 88W
Der 3800x mit 105W TDP ist gelocked bei 142W

Warum der 3800x jetzt 60% mehr ziehen kann trotz nur minimal höherem Takt? Ganz einfach, der 3700x boostet nicht wenn man alle Kerne auf 100% hat, weil die Leistungsaufnahme nicht reicht. Lass mal Cinebench R20 laufen mit nem 3700x. Meiner taktet dabei auf 4GHz All Core, bei 88W. Lass ich Single Core laufen, boostet er auf 4,35GHz. Ich hab zwar keinen 3800x hier oder die Benchmarks dazu gelesen, würde aber mal stark vermuten, dass der eben durch die höhere Leistungsaufnahme auf 4,x GHz All Core boosten kann


----------



## sunburst1988 (29. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ist das so? Woher stammt die Info?


Ich meine das die Tage irgendwo gelesen zu haben. Um sicher zu gehen frage ich ja hier.

Mal schauen was Google sagt...


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird nichts mit der 3070, die Lagerbestände sind genauso ein Witz. Die Preise die kommen werden ebenfalls. Unglaublich. Manche Shops werden 700-800 probieren die Gigabyte von meinem Händler geht für 629€ Online. 

Was gibt es neues zu Navi?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Oktober 2020)

is euch eig schon aufgefallen, das bei den Bechmarks immer in Klammern "up to" steht?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. Oktober 2020)

Ja, wenn es nicht da stünde und jemand den Bench nachstellt.... und 0,5463 Fps weniger bekommt, wird auch wieder geheult...
Ich würde es als unseriös empfinden, wenn der Hersteller im eigenen Bench sagt EXAKT diese Leistung/Frequenz/FPS wird erreicht.... (Gilt übrigens für alle Lager, Rot, Grün und Blau)


----------



## drstoecker (29. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war zu erwarten, Denke Nvidia ist momentan am arsch. Auch wenn irgendwelche ti‘s etc kommen sollen, die ziehen die auch nicht einfach so aus der Tasche. Preislich muss Nvidia aufjedenfall reagieren, dazu müssen die Karten allerdings erstmal verfügbar sein was ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr sehe, zumindest nicht in ausreichender Menge. Mach der gestrigen presentation ist der Hype mit ampere eh Geschichte. Um noch halbwegs Karten zu verkaufen muss Nvidia die Preise von amd unterbieten, was aber nie passieren wird. Die Karten werden wie Blei in den Regalen liegen bleiben, da wird auch die 3070 nichts dran ändern. Erste Preise vor ein paar Tagen lagen auch bei über 700€ auf Amazon. Bei Nvidia brechen schweren Zeiten an, was aber auch mal Zeit wird.  Mir ist es recht, dann bekomme ich meine Karte auch günstiger.


----------



## Duvar (29. Oktober 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das war zu erwarten, Denke Nvidia ist momentan am arsch. Auch wenn irgendwelche ti‘s etc kommen sollen, die ziehen die auch nicht einfach so aus der Tasche. Preislich muss Nvidia aufjedenfall reagieren, dazu müssen die Karten allerdings erstmal verfügbar sein was ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr sehe, zumindest nicht in ausreichender Menge. Mach der gestrigen presentation ist der Hype mit ampere eh Geschichte. Um noch halbwegs Karten zu verkaufen muss Nvidia die Preise von amd unterbieten, was aber nie passieren wird. Die Karten werden wie Blei in den Regalen liegen bleiben, da wird auch die 3070 nichts dran ändern. Erste Preise vor ein paar Tagen lagen auch bei über 700€ auf Amazon. Bei Nvidia brechen schweren Zeiten an, was aber auch mal Zeit wird.  Mir ist es recht, dann bekomme ich meine Karte auch günstiger.


Ich weiß nicht ob die preislich reagieren müssen, denn wenn ich mir den ein oder anderen Nvidianer ansehe, sind sie der Meinung das ohne DLSS es nicht mehr möglich ist zu leben und dank DLSS ist die 3050/3060 ja schließlich auf 6900XT Niveau


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Karten werden wie Blei in den Regalen liegen bleiben, da wird auch die 3070 nichts dran ändern. Erste Preise vor ein paar Tagen lagen auch bei über 700€ auf Amazon.


Die grüne Briller Träger kaufen doch einfach alles.








						Grafikkarte INNO3D GeForce RTX™ 3070 iCHILL X3 8GB (C30703-08D6X-1710VA38) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) PCI-e 4.0 | MediaMarkt
					

INNO3D GeForce RTX™ 3070 iCHILL X3 8GB (C30703-08D6X-1710VA38) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) im Onlineshop von MediaMarkt kaufen. Jetzt




					www.mediamarkt.de
				



Die Karte war vorhin noch für 799€ (!!!) online und ist jetzt ausverkauft. 800€! Für ne 3070! Ich fall echt vom Glauben ab


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Ja er hat die mengen bekommen wie bei der 3080 auch. Von wegen bei der 3070 ist es besser. Hat sogar gesagt Ausbeute mag besser sein aber die Lieferung sagt was anderes . Nvidia ist locker ein halbes Jahr zu früh dran sehr unprofessionell nur wegen der Konkurrenz so kindisch zu handeln. Hoffentlich bestrafen die Kunden das endlich mal! und kaufen eine Navi 6800XT 

Hoffe echt AMD hat vorausgeplant und ordentlich produziert die Ausbeute müsste extrem gut sein der Prozess ist schon extrem gut.

800 für eine 3070 der muss in den grünen Zaubertrank gefallen sein  Ich habe bei 599 dankend abgelehnt.

Der Watch Dogs Legion ingame Benchmark ist richtig fordernd. Das ohne RT^^ Die normalen Reflektionen sehen aber auch gut aus. Wenig Vram bei dem spiel, ist der Tod.


----------



## SLNC (29. Oktober 2020)

800 € für ne 3070


----------



## big-maec (29. Oktober 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wo sind die Ankündigungen zu Waterblocks?
> Wer bietet wann welche Lösung an!
> Bei Ampere war EKWB Fix da, mit Meldungen noch vor Release!
> Gestern gabs die offiziellen Infos seitens AMD... und es herrscht schweigen im Walde....
> 3080 kann man zwar nirgens bekommen, aber dafür GPU-Blöcke...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Oktober 2020)

Mir fehlen die Worte ...

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/search...eplinkgenerator&emid=5f9a97d339f5073b9822a5d6


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. Oktober 2020)

@big-maec Gerade wollte ich damit drohen wütend auf den Boden zu stampfen, weil nach 10 Minuten immer noch keine Infos kommen...!!! 

Danke dir!!

@drstoecker Naja, versuchen kann man es ja mal.... Es gibt mit absoluter Sicherheit genug die das AMD Thema nicht mitbekommen haben.... und einfach blind nvidia kaufen.... 

Ist zwar falscher Thread hier, aber mich persönlich stört an der 3070 "nur" der 12-popelige(kein Tippfehler) spezial Anschluß, der im Glas-Case einfach zum kxtzen aussieht! Der Preis der Customs ist natürlich lächerlich. für 500,-€ wäre eine 3070 sicher nicht soooo schlecht... aber 580,- für RX6800 ohne XT mit 16GB.. hmmm ich denke kurz nach... *zack* fertig... 
Wie gesagt... es gibt sicher genug die sich an RT oder DLSS festkrallen... und/oder AMD ganz verschlafen (haben)...


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mir fehlen die Worte ...
> 
> https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/search...eplinkgenerator&emid=5f9a97d339f5073b9822a5d6


Und die gehen auch noch weg! Die sind gleich alle wieder ausverkauft. 800€, ich komm echt nicht klar.
Unfassbar. Das ist ja nochmal weitaus dämlicher als 900€ für ne 3080 zu bezahlen.


----------



## big-maec (29. Oktober 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @big-maec Gerade wollte ich damit drohen wütend auf den Boden zu stampfen, weil nach 10 Minuten immer noch keine Infos kommen...!!!
> 
> Danke dir!!


Dein Avatar entspricht meiner Geschwindigkeit.

EDIT: Hier gibt es noch mehr schöne Bildchen.









						AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT Flagship "Big Navi" Graphics Card Unveiled For $999 US - The GeForce RTX 3090 Competitor At just 300W
					

AMD has also unveiled its flagship RDNA 2 graphics card, the Big Navi based Radeon RX 6900 XT which tackles the GeForce RTX 3090 for $999 US.




					wccftech.com


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... es gibt sicher genug die sich an RT oder DLSS festkrallen... und/oder AMD ganz verschlafen (haben)...


Wenn man sich mal außerhalb von einem Enthusiasten Forum mit Leuten unterhält die gar nicht so viel wissen, dann gibt es erschreckend viele Leute die AMD überhaupt nicht wahrnehmen, ohne auf die Karten zu gucken direkt denken, dass AMD doch sowieso nur Müll ist weil "das ja immer so war" (was auch schon nicht stimmt) und dann einfach ohne Nachzudenken die aktuelle NV Karte kaufen, natürlich mit ner Intel CPU, weil AMD kann ja niemals Intel übertreffen. 

Ich hab mich sogar schon mit Leuten über Hardware unterhalten die KANNTEN noch nicht mal AMD.


----------



## sunburst1988 (29. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ist das so? Woher stammt die Info?


Aus:


big-maec schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT Flagship "Big Navi" Graphics Card Unveiled For $999 US - The GeForce RTX 3090 Competitor At just 300W
> 
> 
> AMD has also unveiled its flagship RDNA 2 graphics card, the Big Navi based Radeon RX 6900 XT which tackles the GeForce RTX 3090 for $999 US.
> ...


"The AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT graphics cards will be available starting 8th of December. The AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT is said to carry a price tag of $999 US and is expected to be a reference only model for this year.." 

Also nur für dieses Jahr.

Ich für meinen Teil hab lange genug gewartet. Die 6800XT wird es dann wohl werden. 5120x1440 haben Hunger, liegen aber eh noch leicht unter 4K was die Bildpunkte angeht.


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

https://uploads.disquscdn.com/image...dc0afb1cc228d6cbc2b928bb4ac30c3fdda2c5679.gif

Wie fügt man das richtig ein


----------



## equi (29. Oktober 2020)

Moinsens,

die Radeons haben ja 1x HMDI, 2x DP und 1x USB-C.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viele Monitore diese Karten unterstützen?
Ich habe ein 6 Monitor Setup (4Stk am Sim-Racing Rig und 2 auf dem Schreibtisch).
In der Vergangenheit hatte ich 2 Grafikkarten verbaut (1080Ti und 1060), weil die Nvidia ja "nur" 4 Monitore befeuern können. (4 Monitore brauchen Leistung, 2 dienen lediglich als Anzeige von nicht leistungshungrigen Programmen)
Wie kann ich mir das bei einer AMD vorstellen? Gibt es Adapter um einen, zwei oder mehr Bildschirme an den USB-C anzuschließen o.ä.?

MfG equi


----------



## big-maec (29. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> https://uploads.disquscdn.com/image...dc0afb1cc228d6cbc2b928bb4ac30c3fdda2c5679.gif
> 
> Wie fügt man das richtig ein


Runter laden und als Bild wieder hochladen. Hatte das auch gerade.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Oktober 2020)

Oder einfach mit C&P.


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Das ist ein Gif deswegen 

Habt ihr diesen Seitenhieb schon gesehen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WiP3R (29. Oktober 2020)

Kooperiert EKWB nicht mit igor wegen den Blocks? igor vermisst die wenn er sie bekommt und EKWB schmeist die Zeitnah auf den Markt? oder Kooperiert AMD auch jetzt direkt mit den Wassserblock Herstellern?


----------



## drstoecker (29. Oktober 2020)

WiP3R schrieb:


> Kooperiert EKWB nicht mit igor wegen den Blocks? igor vermisst die wenn er sie bekommt und EKWB schmeist die Zeitnah auf den Markt? oder Kooperiert AMD auch jetzt direkt mit den Wassserblock Herstellern?


Ich meine eher mit alphacool!


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toxic ist die über der Nitro + ?


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Oktober 2020)

"Is this serious?" "Schur!"


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Oktober 2020)

Wenn Sapphire tatsächlich eine Toxic bringt muss ich meine Kaufüberlegungen nochmal überdenken^^
Toxic war für mich immer der geistige Nachfolger der Tri-X Modelle und die waren schlicht genial.
Eine Neuauflage der PowerColor Liquid Devil könnte auch interesant werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1321678187370196993

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sunburst1988 (29. Oktober 2020)

Mich würde ja vor allem die Aorus Master interessieren. Das (nutzlose) Display und die 3,5 Slots sind einfach zu gut... 

Inoffiziel wurde sie ja schon angekündigt. Fragt sich nur, wann sie auch erhältlich ist. Aber vielleicht bin ich da jetzt auch etwas geschädigt


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Toxic oder Nitro + wird es man ich bin so heiß auf das Teil.

So meine Gigabyte 3070 Gaming Oc ist auf den weg zu mir als ich die Preise sah, nahm ich sie doch. Navi wird das Gleiche passieren befürchte ich somit habe ich wenigstens eine GPU bis dahin, mit der ich auch alles zocken kann.


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Oktober 2020)

equi schrieb:


> Moinsens,
> 
> die Radeons haben ja 1x HMDI, 2x DP und 1x USB-C.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viele Monitore diese Karten unterstützen?
> ...


Mahlzeit, 
du hast eigentlich mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1) Warte einfach ab was an Custom-Modellen kommt, bei den 5700XT boten die Gigabyte Aorus und Asrock Taichi z.B. jeweils 6 Monitoranschlüsse.
(Radeon  VII Pro bietet auch 6 Anschlüsse)

2) Du kannst den einen USB-C auf jeden Fall schonmal mit einem günstigen Adapter auf z.B. 2 x Displayport oder auch HDMI umbiegen

3) Setz dir noch eine zweite Karte ins System wie auch in der Vergangenheit. RX570, RX5500XT  im Preisbereich von 130-170€, oder  in professioneller Richtung vllt eine Sapphire GPro für ~190€.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Mich würde ja vor allem die Aorus Master interessieren. Das (nutzlose) Display und die 3,5 Slots sind einfach zu gut...
> 
> Inoffiziel wurde sie ja schon angekündigt. Fragt sich nur, wann sie auch erhältlich ist. Aber vielleicht bin ich da jetzt auch etwas geschädigt


Nicht schlimm, geschädigt sind wohl alle irgendwie hier!

zur aorus, finde den neuen Kühler optisch nicht so geil wie den der 2080. außer mit dem Display das ist schon cool.

@all
Die letzte toxic war ne R9 270x, glaube letztes Jahr wurde schonmal was erwähnt das ne toxic kommen soll aber das war noch für ne 5700xt.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Toxic war für mich immer der geistige Nachfolger der Tri-X Modelle


Hab ich was verpasst?
Tri-X gab es doch erst ab 290X und Toxic gibts doch schon seit der X800.


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Oktober 2020)

Gab´s schon so früh Toxic-Modelle? Magst du Recht haben.
Toxic und Tri-X lagen für mich halt  beim Design immer nah beieinander


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2020)

Tri-X hatte ich bei der 290, war bis auf den fehlenden 0db Modus ein ordentlicher Kühler.
Toxic ist für mich der etwas laute, aber sehr potente Kühler.

Aber zurück zum Thema.
Bin auf die Tests gespannt, aber im Moment wirds wohl am ehesten ne 6800, die sollte gut 70% schneller als meine 5700 sein.
Eventuell auch ne 6800XT, kommt aber auch auf den kommenden Monitor an.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand Infos wann PCGH & co Tests veröffentlichen?
gibts schon was zu den wasserblöcken?


----------



## Elistaer (29. Oktober 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich meine eher mit alphacool!


Gilt für beide Kommentare und ist die Aussage von Igor aus seinen Kommentaren als er sein 3D Scanner bei der 3080 gezeigt hatte.

aus meinem Gedächtnis "Ich bin was das angeht nicht Monogam" heißt also Igor stellt die Scans jedem der sie will zur Verfügung oder es gibt ein Vertrag mit einer Firma zu zeitpunkt X das ist aber nur meine Vermutung.

Was mich mehr stört im Artikel zu den 6000er Karten wird behauptet das die 6800XT mit SMA und RadgeMod gebencht wurde das stimmt aber nicht laut Folien war nur bei der 6900XT alles an bei der 6800 nur SMA. AMD hat nur noch zusätzlich eine Folie gezeigt wo der Unterschied zu der vorherigen Folie bei Spielen die an der Grenze liegen gezeigt

Hier die Folie mit allen Benchmarks

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...RX-6000-Launch-Infos-1360758/galerie/3451096/

zum Vergleich noch einmal nur die mit Radgemod und SMA

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...RX-6000-Launch-Infos-1360758/galerie/3451100/

@drstoecker die NDA wird wohl erst zum 18.11 fallen frühestens am 17.11 aber ich vermute wir werden bis dahin noch ein paar mehr Leaks bekommen jetzt da die NDA zur 3070 gefallen ist.

Was Wasserblöcke angeht vermute ich mal das die aus dem 2. Video von EKWB ungefähr mit Release verfügbar sind


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivvlPccdlmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. Oktober 2020)

@drstoecker Ja, ich hab da schon mal "angefühlt".... guckst du:





						WATERCOOL Community und Support Thread
					

... gefällt mir sehr gut. Die Wertigkeit springt ein förmlich ins Auge! Der neue Schriftzug hebt sich vom gewohnten ab, aber geht vollkommen in Ordnung. Ist noch nicht zu jung und freaky. :daumen:




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1321799017487978496

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



es passiert


----------



## Elistaer (29. Oktober 2020)

@dmasiretteb mal schauen wie sich die Red Devil von der 5700 absetzen wird. Ich bin eher auf die AsRock gespannt und ob die auch wieder so gut ist wie zu 5700er Zeiten. Da gab es neben Design bzw Geschmäcker kaum groß Fragen zwischen AsRock Taichi , Sapphire Nitro+ oder PowerColor Red Devil alle hatten ihre Fans und alle waren ungefähr gleich stark. Ich meine sogar die Taichi war mit eine der Besten bei der Kühlung und das gerade einmal 1 Jahr nach bekannt werden das AsRock ein Exklusiv Partner wird.


----------



## DARPA (29. Oktober 2020)

Die ersten Customs von Asus zeigen sich









						ASUS reveals custom Radeon RX 6800 ROG STRIX LC, ROG STRIX OC and TUF series - VideoCardz.com
					

CHECK OUT ALL THE RADEON RX 6800 XT AND RX 6800 GRAPHICS CARDS FROM ROG AND TUF GAMING Big Navi is here. The Radeon RX 6000 series and the underlying RDNA 2 GPU architecture herald a new era of Radeon graphics power. To get the most out of these exciting new GPUs, ASUS engineers have […]




					videocardz.com


----------



## sunburst1988 (29. Oktober 2020)

Die Hybrid ist neu. Aber die Strix und TUF sehen halt genau so aus wie bei Ampere.

Was nichts schlechtes ist. Vermutlich wird Asus da ein sehr ähnliches (und gutes) Konzept verfolgen.


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Oktober 2020)

Die Strix LC gefällt mir 
Hätte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt von Asus erwartet.


----------



## gecan (29. Oktober 2020)

die hybrid müsste dann die 2,4ghz konstant halten bei ca 70 grad und mit oc bis zu 2,6ghz machbar !


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Die ersten Customs von Asus zeigen sich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asus und AMD da hol ich mir lieber covid.


----------



## big-maec (29. Oktober 2020)

Hier noch was zum Wasserblock.








						EK preparing water blocks for AMD Radeon RX 6000 and Ryzen 5000 series - VideoCardz.com
					

EKWB already developing water cooling solutions for AMD new ecosystem Frank Azor, AMD’s Chief Architect of Gaming Solutions, announced yesterday that AMD has been working closely with its partners to deliver compatible holistic cooling solutions for the upcoming next-generation AMD ecosystem...




					videocardz.com


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Regenbogen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Referenz bei der GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Karte das Teil sollte dann ganz gut werden denke ich.


----------



## Duvar (29. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2160MHz Gameclock, schon mal nicht schlecht + OC oben drauf ordentlich und dann bebt die Erde^^


----------



## solida (29. Oktober 2020)

fragged schrieb:


> Infinity Cache - geiler kann man "Zwischenspeicher“ wohl nicht nennen.


Zumal ein Widerspruch in sich - was ist an 128mb bitte infinity?
Das ist eher "finite"


----------



## G0NZ0 (29. Oktober 2020)

Wenn du jedes Byte des Speichers einzeln aufzählst, kommt es dir bestimmt infinity vor


----------



## Duvar (29. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Np0WbGaDdWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ploedman (29. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Asus und AMD da hol ich mir lieber covid.


Dies!
*schaut enttäuscht auf seine Asus Strix Vega 64*


----------



## SLNC (29. Oktober 2020)

Der TUF Kühler ist wohl ziemlich gut. Wird vielleicht ein guter Customkandidat.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2020)

Unglaublich,man hat es endlich geschafft die Speichelleckenden Bordhersteller dazu zu bewegen ihre anständigen Designs auf die AMD Karten zu klatschen.Das ich das noch erleben darf. Bisher hat man sich da immer von NV belabern lassen das die Designs wie die Trio NV exklusiv bleiben,offenbar muss man an Einfluss federn lassen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Oktober 2020)

ich fand die Gaming X 5700 (XT) wesentlich schöner als die Gaming X Trio auf 2080(Ti)


gabs die Reviews der 5700(XT) damals eig ne Woche vorm Kaufdatum?


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Die BPs dürften auch angepisst sein keine Chips von Nvidia kein Umsatz. Vielleicht liegen die AMD Chips ja schon bereit deswegen dachten sie sich warum nicht 

Wie heißt Igors Twitter bin da nicht so bewandert?

Finde nur das


			https://twitter.com/igorslab?lang=de
		


Das ist er halt nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst die Horrorshow beginnen für Intel und Nvidia, ist ja Halloween


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Oktober 2020)

https://twitter.com/IgorWallossek


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2020)

Die Reviews derRadeon kamen bisher stets vor dem Launch,  bisher kamen aber auch immer erst die Refs only zuerst.Wie man es diemal handhabt weiß ich nicht. Mal sehn ob ich was raus krieg,bisher weißes noch keiner laut meinen Infos.


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Igor weis es..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstbewusst. Wie zu der Frage damals, ob die neuen Navis mit der 3080 mithalten können.


----------



## joaaha (29. Oktober 2020)

Hallo in die Runde ich war bevor AMD ihre neuen Grakas vorgestellt hat felsenfest davon überzeugt mir eine RTX 3080 zu kaufen. Da diese aber nur für ~900€ (noch nicht einmal) zu kaufen sind und das was ich da von AMD sehen konnte schon sehr überzeugend war, tendiere ich nun eher bei Release mir eine 6800XT zuzulegen. Mein allererster PC hatte eine Sapphire AMD HD6850 Toxic wenn ich mich recht erinnere, seitdem hatte ich nur noch Nvidia und bin dementsprechend total raus was z.B. gute Custom Designs angeht. Welche Hersteller und Versionen evtl. basierend auf den Erfahrungen der 5000XT Reihe könnt ihr denn so empfehlen? Ich weiß, ist schwer einzuschätzen, da man nicht weiß wer welche Versionen genau raus bringt und wie gut diese dann wirklich sind, soll also nur eine grobe Empfehlung sein. Ich habe schon oft jetzt hier von Sapphire und Powercolor gehört?


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich konnte es ja echt nicht sein lassen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ploedman  Asus und AMD waren tatsächlich noch nie die perfekte Symbiose. Kumpel war damals auch ganz und gar nicht zufrieden mit seiner Vega von denen  - aber auf den Test zur neuen Strix LC bin ich definitiv gespannt. 
Inklusive der normalen Strix und auch noch mit einer TUF fährt Asus ja ziemlich was auf. 
Mal sehen welche @der8auer  davon zum Testen erhält. Der wird da  schon vernünftig unter die Haube gucken^^


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2020)

joaaha schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde ich war bevor AMD ihre neuen Grakas vorgestellt hat felsenfest davon überzeugt mir eine RTX 3080 zu kaufen. Da diese aber nur für ~900€ (noch nicht einmal) zu kaufen sind und das was ich da von AMD sehen konnte schon sehr überzeugend war, tendiere ich nun eher bei Release mir eine 6800XT zuzulegen. Mein allererster PC hatte eine Sapphire AMD HD6850 Toxic wenn ich mich recht erinnere, seitdem hatte ich nur noch Nvidia und bin dementsprechend total raus was z.B. gute Custom Designs angeht. Welche Hersteller und Versionen evtl. basierend auf den Erfahrungen der 5000XT Reihe könnt ihr denn so empfehlen? Ich weiß, ist schwer einzuschätzen, da man nicht weiß wer welche Versionen genau raus bringt und wie gut diese dann wirklich sind, soll also nur eine grobe Empfehlung sein. Ich habe schon oft jetzt hier von Sapphire und Powercolor gehört?


Wenn du ein no Brainer willst,dann Sapphire Nitro/Toxic.
Beim Rest muss man schauen was kommt, wenn eine ASUS TUF adaptiert wird für die 6800er sollte das auch hier eine sehr gute Budgetempfehlung werden.


----------



## joaaha (29. Oktober 2020)

Benötigt man eigentlich jetzt ein X570 Chipsatz für diese neue Synergie mit einer Ryzen 5000 CPU mit Smart Access Memory oder reicht dafür auch ein B550 oder ist es komplett unabhängig davon?


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2020)

joaaha schrieb:


> soll also nur eine grobe Empfehlung sein. Ich habe schon oft jetzt hier von Sapphire und Powercolor gehört?


Nitro und Toxic bei Sapphire
Red Devil bei PowerColor
Damit machst du sicher nix falsch. Aber einfach schön die Reviews gucken. Wie schon bei Navi 10 wird sich da sehr schnell heraus kristallisieren welche empfehlenswert ist.

Abstand halten würd ich persönlich von Asus und XFX. Die haben beide Fehlkonstruktionen bei Navi 10 geliefert.


----------



## solida (29. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nitro und Toxic bei Sapphire
> Red Devil bei PowerColor
> Damit machst du sicher nix falsch. Aber einfach schön die Reviews gucken. Wie schon bei Navi 10 wird sich da sehr schnell heraus kristallisieren welche empfehlenswert ist.
> 
> Abstand halten würd ich persönlich von Asus und XFX. Die haben beide Fehlkonstruktionen bei Navi 10 geliefert.


Ja die Asus TUF hatte auch bei Turing erst wohl meine ich Probleme. Bei Ampere ist die TUF wohl eine der guten.
XFX habe ich auch Bauchschmerzen 

Spekuliere ebenfalls auf Sapphire und dann auf Powercolor.
Finde es auch immer gut wenn man beim Händler direkt einen ASP im Falle hat und nicht nur über den Händler gehen muss. Ich meine bei Sapphire gehen RMAs auch direkt.

Edit: Ja hier der Link: https://www.computerbase.de/2016-09/grafikkarten-garantie-vergleich/


Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn du ein no Brainer willst,dann Sapphire Nitro/Toxic.
> Beim Rest muss man schauen was kommt, wenn eine ASUS TUF adaptiert wird für die 6800er sollte das auch hier eine sehr gute Budgetempfehlung werden.


Ich würde die Pulse von Sapphire nochmal mit reinnehmen. oder siehst du das anders?
Etwas langsamer als ne Nitro, dafür aber auch günstiger und dennoch grundsolide.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde keinen Hersteller pauschal als No-Brainer sehen. Die können in der einen Generation fantastisch sein, in der anderen totalen Mist bauen. Hat man bei den Gamerock von Palit gesehen, waren bei Pascal DIE Customs schlechthin, bei Turing ein einziges Desaster.


----------



## solida (30. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich würde keinen Hersteller pauschal als No-Brainer sehen. Die können in der einen Generation fantastisch sein, in der anderen totalen Mist bauen. Hat man bei den Gamerock von Palit gesehen, waren bei Pascal DIE Customs schlechthin, bei Turing ein einziges Desaster.



Stimm ich dir zu. Schauen muss man dennoch.
War die unter Turing so schlecht?
War preislich auch immer weit oben und nicht so viel schlechtes gehört?!


----------



## ploedman (30. Oktober 2020)

joaaha schrieb:


> Benötigt man eigentlich jetzt ein X570 Chipsatz für diese neue Synergie mit einer Ryzen 5000 CPU mit Smart Access Memory oder reicht dafür auch ein B550 oder ist es komplett unabhängig davon?


Laut offiziellen angaben nur auf den 500 Chips, dazu zählt auch die B550 (ist ja nur eine X570 nur mit weniger I/O).
Kann sich natürlich auch ändern, wenn die Community bei AMD durck macht und es auch für die 400er Chips ermöglichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir fällt gerade auf das AMD hier die Chance bei den Zahlen verspielt hat.
Hätten sie die 600er Chip Serie rausgebracht und die Ryzen 6000er Serie, dann hätten wir jetzt mit Radeon 6000 folgende Kombination: *666 *


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2020)

https://www.amd.com/en/gaming/graphics-gaming-benchmarks


----------



## chill_eule (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich denke, das SAM Feature ist auch auf PCIe 4.0 beschränkt, ergo 500er Boards.
PCIe 3.0 ist wohl zu langsam, als dass es vernünftig umsetzbar ist.
Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Geil die 6800XT ist sogar noch schneller in 1440p und ich hatte genügend Leistung mit der 3080 in 1440p. Also diesmal kann man AMD nichts ankreiden. Leistung ist oberhalb des Konkurrenten, schätze die 3080TI wird sich mit der 6800XT prügeln das bei weniger verbrauch obwohl 6gb mehr an Vram.  

Wenn es so weitergeht, wird RDNA 3 Nvidias schlimmster Alptraum. Zen 3 Intel anyone? Na hoffen wir mal das Nvidia mithalten kann nicht das sich das ganze spiel wiederholt auf der roten Seite


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2020)

Naja erstmal muss AMD eine sauberen Launch abliefern,nicht nur im Bezug auf Verfügbarkeit sondern auch das Produkt muss qualitativ passen und die Treiber sauber laufen. Selbstverständlich ist das alles nicht.
Meine Ampere hat auch noch Bugs, Absturz unter Vulkan in RDR2, WatchDogs ist gestern auch einfach abgestürzt.


----------



## kero81 (30. Oktober 2020)

Bleibt für mich nur abzuwarten wie die Karten mit dem 3700x laufen. Schonmal sehr Interessant bis jetzt!


----------



## DARPA (30. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich denke, das SAM Feature ist auch auf PCIe 4.0 beschränkt, ergo 500er Boards.
> PCIe 3.0 ist wohl zu langsam, als dass es vernünftig umsetzbar ist.
> Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal


SAM gibts seit Jahren unter Linux und ist nicht AMD exclusive.  Sie sind nur die ersten, die es jetzt unter Windows bringen bzw. vermarkten. 
Theoretisch geht es auch mit nV GPUs und Intel CPUs.



> You just need a platform with enough MMIO space.


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. Oktober 2020)

Also könnte man das auch problemlos mit einem Ryzen 3xxx betreiben?

Hab eigentlich wenig Lust meinen schon bald in Rente zu schicken. Der sollte eigentlich mindestens 5 Jahre halten.
Wird er natürlich auch so, aber für das Unterbewusstsein wäre es schön das Feature nutzen zu können


----------



## chill_eule (30. Oktober 2020)

Wieder was gelernt 
Glaube aber kaum, dass AMD das Feature nach "unten" hin frei gibt, zumindest nicht so schnell.
Zur Kompatibilität Zen 3 -> 400er Boards musste AMD ja auch stark überredet werden


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich warte erstmal günstigere Preise bei den 5er Ryzen abwenn überhaupt. Ich kann den 3900er undervoltet noch ganz gut im HTPC verwursten.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Abstürze hatte ich mit Ampere nur, wenn das OC oder das UV instabil waren sonst nicht.


----------



## Wurstpaket (30. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oha!


----------



## chill_eule (30. Oktober 2020)

Quelle?

Sieht schon nett aus


----------



## 0ldN3rd (30. Oktober 2020)

JA, aber die Benches sind allesamt von AMD, nicht falsch verstehen, ich denke AMD hat verstanden, dass es nichts bringt die Leute mit geschönten Benches zu blenden, die Werte werden schon irgendwie reproduzierbar sein....

Aber für mein persönliches "oha", warte ich dennoch Tests auf den verschiedenen Plattformen im Netz ab...  wobei ich aber denke, das der Indikator, wohin die Reise geht, steht!

Edit: @chill_eule Das sind die Benches von der AMD Webseite... bin eben auch darüber gestolpert...



			https://www.amd.com/en/gaming/graphics-gaming-benchmarks


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Quelle ist AMD die haben in letzter Zeit bemerkt das man mit Ehrlichkeit weiterkommt mit sinnlosem Hypen und dann nicht abzuliefern. 5700XT Folien waren auch korrekt. Sie haben keinen Grund zum Lügen, weil die Karten tatsächlich Bestien sind. 

In 1440p wird die 6800XT selbst die 3090 oft panieren schaut euch das an da oben. Die spiele in der Liste haben generell diese Tendenz. Das Stock Referenz mit Sam


----------



## drstoecker (30. Oktober 2020)

ich tippe das amd bewusst etwas tiefer gestpapelt hat bei der presentation. jede wette das die noch was in petto haben für den "super" gegenschlag. selbst wenn nicht ist das gezeigte schon eine neue dimension an performance zuwachs und die 4k ära ist damit eingeleutet, danke amd!!!


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Ich meine das die Tage irgendwo gelesen zu haben. Um sicher zu gehen frage ich ja hier.
> 
> Mal schauen was Google sagt...



*Custom-Modelle der Radeon RX 6900 XT: AMD mit Partner in Gesprächen*

Bisher keinerlei Anzeichen gibt es für Custom-Modelle der Radeon RX 6900 XT. AMD befindet sich mit seinen Partnern aber noch in Gesprächen ob und wie dies zu realisieren wäre. Bereits im Vorfeld der Vorstellung der Big-Navi-Serie gab es Gerüchte, dass AMD das High-End-Modell Radeon RX 6900 XT exklusiv anbieten bzw. es nur das AMD-Design geben wird. Ob sich dies bewahrheiten wird, werden die kommenden Tagen oder Wochen zeigen. Ab dem 8. Dezember wird die Radeon RX 6900 XT im MBA-Design erhältlich sein.

Für einige interessierte Käufer der Radeon RX 6900 XT wird dies nun zum Problem. Einige Leser wollen sich derzeit zwischen einem Custom-Design der GeForce RTX 3090 und eben der Radeon RX 6900 XT entscheiden, wollen das Big-Navi-Modell im Zweifel aber lieber in einem guten Custom-Design sehen.

Quelle: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/grafikkarten/54506-amd-mit-partnern-zu-custom-modellen-der-radeon-rx-6900-xt-in-gespraechen.html


----------



## Adamska88 (30. Oktober 2020)

Wenn AMD bei der Presentation echt den Ball flach gehalten hat.
Und diverse Features nach erscheinen noch kommen (gerade DLSS Alternative) und dabei bestens funktionieren.
Dann Hut ab... das wäre sehr geschicktes Marketing und wird seine Begeisterung / Fans finden.
Also wenn zum Release der 6800XT meine 3080 noch nicht verschickt ist und ich auch eine 6800 erhalten könnte wäre meine Entscheidung vorerst auch getroffen.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Oktober 2020)

Hui. AMD verwendet ja sogar fast die neuesten NVidia Treiber, also kann man sich da auch nicht mit raus reden 

PS: @Xaphyr: Erstmal abwarten wie gut oder schlecht die RX6900XT im AMD design ist. Von den Bildern her schaut das ja genau so aus, wie die üblichen custom Varianten. Ich denke soo viel mehr Spielraum werden da Sapphire und co. auch nicht mehr haben. Dank des Rage-Mode (dieser Name  ) "braucht" es vlt. auch gar nicht so krasses werks-OC durch die Partner


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. Oktober 2020)

Das ist dann natürlich wirklich blöd.

Für mich stellt sich die Frage aber nicht mehr. Mir reicht auch die 6800XT.
Die 3090 wäre es nur geworden, weil ich die 10GB der 80 für zu wenig halte und nicht gedacht hätte, dass AMD so abliefert wie es sich nun abzeichnet.

Gut dass ich zum Warten gezwungen wurde


----------



## DARPA (30. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Also könnte man das auch problemlos mit einem Ryzen 3xxx betreiben?


Braucht Bios Support


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. Oktober 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Braucht Bios Support


Ja, das ist klar. Mir ging es nur um die Hardwareanforderungen.

Somit gibt es also Hoffnung auf eine spätere Freischaltung. Mir persönlich reicht das.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Das ist dann natürlich wirklich blöd.
> 
> Für mich stellt sich die Frage aber nicht mehr. Mir reicht auch die 6800XT.
> Die 3090 wäre es nur geworden, weil ich die 10GB der 80 für zu wenig halte und nicht gedacht hätte, dass AMD so abliefert wie es sich nun abzeichnet.
> ...


Ja, naja, ich bin mir noch nicht so ganz sicher. Meine Entscheidung wird gefällt, sobald ich mehr über die Frametimes der Karten weiß. Aber bisher tendiere ich auch eher zur 6800 XT.


----------



## big-maec (30. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja erstmal muss AMD eine sauberen Launch abliefern,nicht nur im Bezug auf Verfügbarkeit sondern auch das Produkt muss qualitativ passen und die Treiber sauber laufen. Selbstverständlich ist das alles nicht.


Denke das wird dauern, AMD zieht langsam jetzt mit Nvidia gleich in Sachen Features die NVidia schon länger hat. 
Interessanter finde ich die Entwicklung in den nächsten Jahren da AMD auf dem Spiele Sektor jede Menge Hardware plaziert hat wie PS5, XBox und jetzt den PC. Ich denke mal für die Spieleentwickler vielleicht ein Vorteil. Hier und da ein paar neue Plattform übergreifende Features und andere Hersteller werden da nicht von profitieren.

Es wird noch einiges an Features kommen. So als Beispiel:









						AMD Radeon RX 6000: Mit Super Resolution gegen Nvidia DLSS
					

Zur Bildverbesserung bei zugleich mehr Fps wird künftig auch AMD einen Algorithmus mit KI nutzen. AMDs Super Resolution tritt gegen Nvidias DLSS an.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Edelhamster (30. Oktober 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> JA, aber die Benches sind allesamt von AMD, nicht falsch verstehen, ich denke AMD hat verstanden, dass es nichts bringt die Leute mit geschönten Benches zu blenden, die Werte werden schon irgendwie reproduzierbar sein....
> 
> Aber für mein persönliches "oha", warte ich dennoch Tests auf den verschiedenen Plattformen im Netz ab...  wobei ich aber denke, das der Indikator, wohin die Reise geht, steht!
> 
> ...


Ich sehe das ähnlich wie @dmasiretteb  , Ehrlichkeit wert am Längsten.
Bei der Präsentation der 5700XT haben die Werte gestimmt, bei der Präsentation der Radeon VII ebenfalls und im Bereich der CPU´s gab es sowieso nichts zu meckern.
Man sollte hier auch nicht von einem auf den anderen Hersteller schließen - es ist halt schade, dass Intel und Nvidia immer irgendwelche Slides präsentieren die vllt polarisieren, am Ende aber oftmals nicht direkt greifbar und nachvollziehbar sind (2fache Performance der 2080 oder RealWorldBenchmarks). Das ist dann halt Käse.
Hier steht aber in den Endnotes alles penibel aufgeschlüsselt drin und das lässt bei mir dann auch keine Fragen offen.

edit: was die 6900XT in Custom-Design oder nicht anbelangt, jetzt zum Release geht es einfach auch darum die Kunden so ein bißchen im Zaum zu halten, dass Sie sich nicht alle zu verbissen auf die 6900ér stürzen.
Für die 72CU Variante hast du vermutlich eine 85-90% Ausbeute bei der Chipherstellung, die 80CU liegt dann aber vllt nur  bei 70-75% Ausbeute.
Dementsprechend auch der deutliche Aufpreis gegenüber 6800XT, der deutlich höher liegt als von 6800 auf 6800XT.
Wenn Ende Q1/2021 dann also doch noch Custom 6900ér Aufschlagen würde mich das nicht überraschen.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand eigentlich zufällig gesehen ob da (wie bei der Zen3 Präsentation) auch stand "prices are subject to change"??

Wäre ja fast eigentlich eine übliche Floskel, oder?
Ich geh noch mal gucken


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

AMD ist gerade dabei das wieder aufzubauen, was sie seit Jahren versaut haben Vertrauen.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich zufällig gesehen ob da (wie bei der Zen3 Präsentation) auch stand "prices are subject to change"??
> 
> Wäre ja fast eigentlich eine übliche Floskel, oder?
> Ich geh noch mal gucken


Ziemlich üblich ja denke nicht das Intel eine Überraschung hat bis zum 5 November


----------



## chill_eule (30. Oktober 2020)

Update: Nein, die Phrase tauchte wohl nicht auf.

Aber folgendes ist mir eben aufgefallen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PBO anyone?


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Auch normal.


----------



## Edelhamster (30. Oktober 2020)

Der Rage-Mode ist von der Garantie abgedeckelt - alles andere  darüber nicht mehr.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Oktober 2020)

Hatte mich verguckt, AMD bezieht das auf die CPUs. Aber da gibts ja auch das viel gepriesene PBO


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Das digital foundry nichts gebracht hat zu den neuen AMD Karten sagt ja alles.  Nv werbe Kampagne aber kassieren


----------



## Wurstpaket (30. Oktober 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Aber für mein persönliches "oha", warte ich dennoch Tests auf den verschiedenen Plattformen im Netz ab...  wobei ich aber denke, das der Indikator, wohin die Reise geht, steht!



mir ist natürlich auch vollkommen klar, dass das mitnichten repräsentativ ist. Dennoch, alle 3 Karten in einem Spiel bei 1440p vorne ist schon erstaunlich - offensichtlich kann AMD die Shader in dieser Auflösung wesentlich besser auslasten als Nvidia.

Da ich einen UWHD Monitor habe, ist für mich 1440 auch wesentlich interessanter als 4k.


----------



## DerSchlaefer (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich hoffe, dass die ersten Tests vor dem Release erscheinen. Will gerne eine 6000 kaufen, weiss allerdings noch nicht, ob mir die 6800 reicht oder lieber die XT. Spiele halt auf WQHD und da sollte die Leistung reichen. 
Mal schauen in den nächsten 2 Wochen


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

2080TI Leistung im schlimmsten fall meistens darüber sollte für WQHD dicke reichen.


----------



## DerSchlaefer (30. Oktober 2020)

Das dachte ich mir auch. Ist halt die Sache wie viel Mehrleistung eine XT für die bummelige 70 USD mehr bietet,


----------



## Wurstpaket (30. Oktober 2020)

was auch für die 6800 spricht:

die hat nur 250W. Wenn man z.B. eh plant die unter Wasser zu setzen, dann dürfte die ziemlich netten Spielraum nach oben haben. Bedenkt man nun, dass mit steigendem Takt auch besonders der Infinity Cache stark profitieren dürfte, dann könnte hier auch der Grund stecken, warum das Teil nur weniger günstiger als die 6800XT ist.

Ich bin gespannt auf die Tests  Besonders wo eine 6800 bei 300W und mehr landet.

Vielleicht sind dort aber auch nur die Krückendice verbaut, die entweder viele Defekte haben oder schlicht nicht gut takten, und darum mit zusätzlich deaktivierten Shadern für die günstige Version herhalten müssen


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Du musst wurstkuchens rationale Seite sein.


----------



## Edelhamster (30. Oktober 2020)

Bin gar nicht mal so sicher ob das auf der einfachen 6800ér wirklich  so Krücken-Dies sind.
Find Locuza´s Tweet hierzu ganz interessant





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1321933476212461571

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Wurstpaket schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieser Herr @owned139 meint das ist im CPU Limit gebencht worden deswegen ist die 6800 vor der 3090 

Ergibt ja auch voll Sinn.


----------



## Wurstpaket (30. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Du musst wurstkuchens rationale Seite sein.


das verbitte ich mir!

betteriswurstgewitter!


----------



## ploedman (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann es kaum erwarten, unabhängige Test und Benchmarks zu sehen.

Die neuen Karten sehen (sehr) vielversprechend aus. Dann kann ich endlich meine Vega 64 in die Rente schicken, bzw. daraus ein zweit System bauen, sobald ich auch die 5000er Serien Ryzen habe.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

RUMOR ZEN4 UND RDNA 3 AUF 5 NM.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2020)

Die Spiele die AMD gebencht haben werden zu 100% stimmen. Ich hab deren Ergebnisse bei anderen Präsentationen bereits einige male nachgebencht und geprüft, das hat immer gepasst. Da wird nichts geschönt sein (wenn man mal von dem RAGE gedöns absieht)


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Was laut AMD nur 1-2% ausmacht was ich nicht verstehe warum dann überhaupt.


----------



## Elistaer (30. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Was laut AMD nur 1-2% ausmacht was ich nicht verstehe warum dann überhaupt.


nicht ganz schau dir die Folie zur 6800XT an die hat bis zu 15% mehr leistung durch Radge Mod und SMA da sagen wir mal so das es auf 50/50 aufgeteilt wurde.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Best Case und bis zu. Das bei FPS Zahlen wo es nicht mehr viel ausmacht aber es zeigt halt wir haben, den längeren den mehr zählt bei so einer Präsentation nicht. Habe lieber 100 fps mit glatten frametimes als 140 mit Igel.

Glaube nicht das es 10% + werden nur wegen dem. Aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwar ot aber ich bin definitiv hyped ich weis wie schnell ein 10900k ist


----------



## 3rrOr (30. Oktober 2020)

Wie stehts eigentlich um Navi 22 ? Interessiert mich ja etwas mehr ^^


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

das dauert noch.


----------



## DARPA (30. Oktober 2020)

Könnte Januar werden


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Am *8. November* wird der Test der Radeon RX 6900 XT dann auch die letzten Unklarheiten ausräumen.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Oktober 2020)

RX 6800, 6800 XT und 6900 XT: AMD veröffentlicht weitere Benchmarks in 4K und WQHD
					

Nach der Präsentation der Radeon RX 6800, 6800 XT und 6900 XT hat AMD nun weitere Benchmarks der Grafikkarten in 4K und WQHD veröffentlicht.




					www.computerbase.de
				



Ich werd ja immer heißer auf die 6900XT, muss ich schon zugeben...


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Am *8. November* wird der Test der Radeon RX 6900 XT dann auch die letzten Unklarheiten ausräumen.


fake news irgendwer hat mich getrollt oder Computerbase hatte einen Schnitzer jetzt steht dort 8.Dezember.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (30. Oktober 2020)

Hoffe Sapphire hat Lust Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen und bringt eine RX6900XT Toxic als Machbarkeitsstudie.
Der einzige andere Radeon-AIB dem ich sowas zutrauen würde wäre HIS, aber die gibt's ja hier nicht mehr.

Wenn man (vorraussichtlich) die stärksten Karten am Markt hat dann sind so Halo-Modelle immer was feines. Bei NVidia gibts ja regelmäßig Modelle der Richtung entweder Out-of-the-box(Lightning Z, Asus Matrix) oder für Extrem-Selbstübertakter(Kingpin)


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Oktober 2020)

AM5, ZEN4, DDR5 + next GEN BN wird denke ich xxx
auf die beta-BN habe ich aber definitiv keine lust


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Beta Navi war Navi 10 wenn schon. Wieder nur Müll von dir.


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2020)

__





						AMD Smart Access Memory: Zen 3 + RDNA 2 = Intel, NVIDIA destroyer
					

AMD's new Smart Memory Access uses the Zen 3-based Ryzen 5000 series + X570 chipset + RDNA 2-based Radeon RX 6000 series together.




					www.tweaktown.com
				




Oh lieber SAM, komm zu Papa^^
In AMD we trust


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

weil duvi schon so in fahrt ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2020)

Muss sagen top support von dir dmasiretteb
Wir werden sie in Grund und Boden bashen, wehe es wagt jemand was gegen AMD zu sagen.
Nun herrschen wir hier und das bleibt auch so 

Edit:

Hier euer neues Desktop Hintergrundbild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Beta Navi war Navi 10 wenn schon. Wieder nur Müll von dir.





Duvar schrieb:


> Muss sagen top support von dir dmasiretteb
> Wir werden sie in Grund und Boden bashen, wehe es wagt jemand was gegen AMD zu sagen.
> Nun herrschen wir hier und das bleibt auch so


Furchtbar witzig. Spaß hin oder her, "wieder nur Müll von dir" ist definitiv unter aller Kanone.
Reisst euch mal ein bisschen am Riemen.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

ach was der agesa weis schon wie ich das meine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2020)

Nur noch voll bombardieren mit Fakten^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## solida (30. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> AMD ist gerade dabei das wieder aufzubauen, was sie seit Jahren versaut haben Vertrauen.
> 
> Ziemlich üblich ja denke nicht das Intel eine Überraschung hat bis zum 5 November





DerSchlaefer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die ersten Tests vor dem Release erscheinen. Will gerne eine 6000 kaufen, weiss allerdings noch nicht, ob mir die 6800 reicht oder lieber die XT. Spiele halt auf WQHD und da sollte die Leistung reichen.
> Mal schauen in den nächsten 2 Wochen





dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Quelle ist AMD die haben in letzter Zeit bemerkt das man mit Ehrlichkeit weiterkommt mit sinnlosem Hypen und dann nicht abzuliefern. 5700XT Folien waren auch korrekt. Sie haben keinen Grund zum Lügen, weil die Karten tatsächlich Bestien sind.
> 
> In 1440p wird die 6800XT selbst die 3090 oft panieren schaut euch das an da oben. Die spiele in der Liste haben generell diese Tendenz. Das Stock Referenz mit Sam


Was soll Intel denn für eine Überraschung haben?
Gerade erst den i9 10850k geholt - hoffe nicht direkt wieder was Neues oO

Sehe ich auch so - schwanke auch zwischen 6800 + 6800XT - Preis ist relativ gering mit 80Eur wenn man schon so viel hinlegt, aber wenn mans sparen kann   - why not. Evtl. geht auch mit flashen später was.

Als 3080 bzw gerade als 3090 User muss man bei dem Chart doch einfach weinen oder?


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Der Preis der Ungeduld wir alle wussten das was kommt. Es ist auch kein Problem mehr eine Karte zu bekommen, wenn man wirklich möchte und schaut.


----------



## solida (30. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nein, aber brauch den Intel wg. Hackintosh - naja denke so schlecht wird der i9 in Zukunft nicht sein.

Für unter 400€ war der 10850k auch nicht soo teuer und das beste für mich was man derzeit bekommt (neben 3900x). Brauche halt Kerne für VIdeoschnitt und gute Single Core Performance für Games. So wohl der Beste Kompromiss.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Oktober 2020)

solida schrieb:


> Gerade erst den i9 10850k geholt - hoffe nicht direkt wieder was Neues oO


Ist doch ein guter Prozessor, wo wäre das Problem, wenn Intel jetzt was Neues bringen würde? Würde das deine CPU entwerten? Zumal nächstes Jahr definitiv was kommt, ob das jetzt oder in 6 Monaten passiert, ist doch vollkommen egal?


----------



## solida (30. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ist doch ein guter Prozessor, wo wäre das Problem, wenn Intel jetzt was Neues bringen würde? Würde das deine CPU entwerten? Zumal nächstes Jahr definitiv was kommt, ob das jetzt oder in 6 Monaten passiert, ist doch vollkommen egal?


Klar da hast du Recht.
Das weiß ich auch. Ärgern tut man sich nur wenn man fürs gleiche Geld mehr bekommen würde. 
Aber das ist ja nicht der Fall momentan. Für den Preis meines i9 bekomm ich noch nicht mal einen 8Kerner der neuen Ryzen Cpus, von daher können die ruhig schneller sein.  Zumal wie erwähnt ich auch erstmal auf Intel ein wenig angewiesen bin.


----------



## ploedman (30. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier euer neues Desktop Hintergrundbild:


Finde den etwas besser: 



__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/jjth42/_/gafopr1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edelhamster (30. Oktober 2020)

solida schrieb:


> Oh nein, aber brauch den Intel wg. Hackintosh - naja denke so schlecht wird der i9 in Zukunft nicht sein.


Bau dir doch nen Ryzentosh. Ryzen-Kernel ist lange verfügbar und wird gut gepflegt.


----------



## solida (30. Oktober 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Bau dir doch nen Ryzentosh. Ryzen-Kernel ist lange verfügbar und wird gut gepflegt.


ja nur leider läuft dann nicht alles nativ so gut wie premiere pro wohl.


----------



## openSUSE (31. Oktober 2020)

Bei den ganzen Benchmark sollte man nicht vergessen, dass ist alles noch unangepasste Software.
Ich glaube aber den meisten hier ist klar, der Treiber alleine wird das Caching nicht so effizient halten können als wenn eine Software den L3 Cache (klar _Infinity Cache _ist nicht einfach nur L3 Cache) implizit berücksichtigt_._
Auch die Raytracing Software basiert im wesentlichen noch auf "stumpfes" RTX bzw DXR Tier 1.0 und kennt den L3 Cache (...) auch noch nicht.
Erstaunlich scheint dass der AMD Treiber JETZT schon den Verlust an VRAM Bandbreite im schnitt in ein plus durch 128MB InfinityCache mehr als ausgleichen kann.
Optimale Ergebnisse kann es aber erst mit Software geben die implizit darauf optimiert ist und nicht "nur" explizit durch einen Treiber "geradegebogen" wird.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxvoxpeeIaQ:0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ab 8:00
"I would not recommend exceeding the (VRAM) Limit shown in the settings Menu"
"For example (...) Ultra Textures is shown to use (...) *over 8GB of VRAM at 4k*"
"Playing with a card with 6GB of VRAM *is quite stuttery*, because the VRAM Limit is clearly being exceeded in gameplay"

Jo da ham wirs schon, Ampere Käufer werden noch richtig blöd aus der Wäsche gucken wenn die 10GB Karten schon bald nicht mehr reichen  Aber klar, "SeLbSt 8GB rEiChEn dOcH LoCkEr AuS iN 4k"


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Mdr6Nyljao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den musste ich noch teilen wollte das Shitposting jetzt langsam wieder runterfahren gestern war es ja schon echt Wahnsinn aber den musste ich noch teilen.


----------



## drstoecker (31. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Bei meinem Kumpel lagen die 10gb schon fast komplett an bei seiner 3080, übrig waren noch etwas über 200mb!


----------



## blautemple (31. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt übrigens auch eine Ampere Karte mit mehr Speicher


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens auch eine Ampere Karte mit mehr Speicher


Ja, für die ich dann ein Kredit aufnehmen müsste


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

Das geht ja noch bei der RTX 4090 muss man mit seinem erstgeborenen bezahlen.


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1322463479417040896

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



3080 RT Performance


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

Leute leute leute RT Benchmark




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



er war schneller unerhört


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1322460781414244353

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## owned139 (31. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht mal ansatzweise: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ah6NX8PxJTg:592

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

First it was: AMD can't catch up

Second: Well AMD caught up. But Nvidia is going to be better in RT.

Now it's: Go AMD unless you want DLSS.

I wonder how long it takes until that argument falls to pieces.

Nvidia sollte einfach aufgeben und nach hause gehen.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


WTF , wenn das die kleine 6800er ist....
Hier mal die 3080 TUF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

Nice 3080 Performance.


----------



## owned139 (31. Oktober 2020)

Vor allem der Verbrauch ist beeindruckend.


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

owned139 schrieb:


> Nicht mal ansatzweise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist nur ne 6800 und ist rund 3070 Lvl. 6800XT ist etwas schneller.










						AMD Radeon RX 6800 RDNA 2 Graphics Card Ray Tracing Performance Leaks Out, Almost As Fast As RTX 3070 With DLSS at 4K & WQHD
					

The first DXR raytracing performance benchmark of the AMD Radeon RX 6800 "Big Navi" RDNA 2 GPU based graphics card have leaked out.




					wccftech.com


----------



## owned139 (31. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist nur ne 6800 und ist rund 3070 Lvl. 6800XT ist etwas schneller.


Die 6800XT ist etwas langsamer als die 3080. Somit könnte die 6900XT gleichziehen oder etwas drüber liegen.
Damit wären die Karten selbst für jemanden dem RT wichtig ist interessant.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass die 3070/3080 im von dir verlinkten Artikel mit DLSS liefen. Ohne DLSS wäre die 6800er also schneller?


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

Würde auch sagen die RT Leistung geht in Ordnung, High Fps sind auch mit einer 3090 und RT nicht drin.


----------



## owned139 (31. Oktober 2020)

wccftech will die 3070 mit dem Leak vergleichen, aber bencht mit DLSS.
Was ist das denn für ne Logik?


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

Die 3070 dort hatte ja DLSS an lol.

Die benchen grad mit 6 Kernen und DLSS off, gibt nen update.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (31. Oktober 2020)

WTF??
6800 ist hier 10% schneller als die 3070 mit RT in WQHD und sogar 20% schneller mit RT in 4K??
Öhm..


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

Mit noch frühen Treibern. Warte mal noch ne Weile, dann wirds übel für Nvidia.
Wenn AMD sein eigenes DLSS veröffentlicht wodran mit Hochdruck gearbeitet wird, dann Gute Nacht.


----------



## owned139 (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich könnte mir gerade so in den Arsch beißen, weil ich nicht auf AMD warten wollte.  



Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn AMD sein eigenes DLSS veröffentlicht wodran mit Hochdruck gearbeitet wird, dann Gute Nacht.


Wenn das an DLSS 2.0 rankommt, dann verkauf ich meine 3090.


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

Verkauf jetzt mit Mega Gewinn^^


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

Habe ich gemacht und wie ich sehe zu Recht .


----------



## owned139 (31. Oktober 2020)

Um noch ein bisschen Salz in die Wunde zu streuen, Nvidia hat Treiberprobleme: 




__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/jk96td/_/gaioyy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/game-ready-drivers/13/405491/still-getting-the-infamous-nvlddmkm-stopped-respo/
		


Hab das Problem selbst, aber alle paar Tage einmal wenns hochkommt


----------



## Aarox (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin so froh, dass ich auf AMD gewartet habe und nicht irgendwie versucht habe eine überteuerte 3000er zu kaufen (ebay Preise wegen der Verfügbarkeit). Jetzt weiß ich zumindest ungefähr mein Budget für den neuen Rechner.


----------



## 3rrOr (31. Oktober 2020)

Aarox schrieb:


> Ich bin so froh, dass ich auf AMD gewartet habe und nicht irgendwie versucht habe eine überteuerte 3000er zu kaufen (ebay Preise wegen der Verfügbarkeit). Jetzt weiß ich zumindest ungefähr mein Budget für den neuen Rechner.


this, außer AMD kann auch nicht liefern und die Preise schießen noch höher 

ich glaube einfach mal nicht dran 

Es klingt Alles immer besser, sogar RT-Leistung auf nem guten Level. AMD hat wohl auf die richtigen Pferde gesetzt. Weiter unten ansetzen und keinen auf dicke Hose machen, dafür umso besser abliefern.

Wenn man an die Nvidia-Präsentation denkt und welche Leistung wirklich rauskam -.- Ich will mich da auf keine Seite schlagen, hab seit der 9500pro keine AMD-Karte im Rechner gehabt, aber gerade jetzt fällt die Wahl doch leicht (vor allem mit Freesync Monitor)

Bisher: gut gemacht AMD

e: wenn bei Nvidia die Preise so bleiben bzw keine Karten mit mehr VRAM kommen UND AMD liefern kann UND die Benchmarks stimmen, dann siehts echt schlecht aus für NV


----------



## Xaphyr (31. Oktober 2020)

Also als Stute würde ich Lisa Su jetzt nicht unbedingt bezeichnen, aber ja, alles richtig gemacht bisher.


----------



## Aarox (31. Oktober 2020)

3rrOr schrieb:


> this, außer AMD kann auch nicht liefern und die Preise schießen noch höher
> 
> ich glaube einfach mal nicht dran
> 
> ...


Mir ist RT NOCH nicht so wichtig, aber wenn die wirklich nicht so übertrieben haben wie NVIDIA und die Verfügbarkeit besser ist dann gibt es für mich keinen Grund eine 3000er Karte zu kaufen. Achja und die Treiber müssen gut sein. Der Radeon 2020 Treiber also dieser Refresh gefällt mir schon seit Anfang nicht. Mal sehen wie sie es machen. Ein wenig muss man ja leider noch warten auf die offiziellen Benchmarks.


----------



## 3rrOr (31. Oktober 2020)

Aarox schrieb:


> Mir ist RT NOCH nicht so wichtig, aber wenn die wirklich nicht so übertrieben haben wie NVIDIA und die Verfügbarkeit besser ist dann gibt es für mich keinen Grund eine 3000er Karte zu kaufen. Achja und die Treiber müssen gut sein. Der Radeon 2020 Treiber also dieser Refresh gefällt mir schon seit Anfang nicht. Mal sehen wie sie es machen. Ein wenig muss man ja leider noch warten auf die offiziellen Benchmarks.


Mir ist RT auch nicht wirklich wichtig, aber ich hätte zumindest gerne eine Karte im System, die es kann, um es mir ggf anschauen zu können  Wäre schön, wenn Navi 22 auch RT kann -.-


----------



## Edelhamster (31. Oktober 2020)

Von Nvidia wird nächstes Jahr bestimmt iwann die 3080 Ti mit 9984 "halben" Cuda-Cores und 20GB VRAM kommen. 
Ob die dann aber preislich attraktiv und kaufbar sein wird wag ich leicht zu bezweifeln. 

Sollten die Informationen von DigiTimes richtig sein wird Nvidia definitiv vor Mitte nächsten Jahres keine Kapazitäten bei TSMC bekommen, die müssen jetzt erstmal mit Samsung durchziehen und so ist ziemlich voraussehbar was Nvidia maximal bringen kann. 
GA 103 sollte ja 72 CU´s beherbergen - ob der jetzt endgültig eingestampft wird? Für ne 3080ti entspricht der glaub ich so nicht mehr wirklich Nvidias Ansprüchen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (31. Oktober 2020)

Denke die 6800XT passt für mich. Ziel sind sowieso nur 60FPS in 4K und irgendwann ein neuer TV mit VRR. Denke mit der Karte komm ich gut 2 Jahre hin. CPU werde ich wohl noch ewig auf mein 450er Board setzen mit dem Zen2 
Aber erstmal abwarten was die tatsächlichen Zahlen sagen und inwieweit der IC Probleme machen kann. Ist es denn irgendwie möglich das zu testen, also sozusagen ein worstcase für den IC erzeugen und somit schauen inwieweit die 256Bit doch Probleme machen? Die 300W stören auch etwas aber mal schauen was die UV Profis da machen können. 50W weniger für paar Prozentpunkte Leistung wäre ein guter Kompromiss. Das was mich am meisten freut ist das 4K endlich angekommen ist. Auch für HighFPS Gamer die eh alles Low haben um besser zu sein im MP. Kann man drehen wie man will aber Ampere und auch RDNA2 haben endlich dieses Siegel gebrochen und wir haben das neue FullHD. Freu mich schon darauf wieder eine AMD zu haben. Voraussetzung ist das Nvidia nicht jetzt plötzlich eine over 9000 Karte bringt die billiger ist. 

Schönen Feiertag allen


----------



## C_17 (31. Oktober 2020)

Leute ihr dürft nicht so sehr auf das Raytracing konzentrieren.
Ich hoffe natürlich auch, das AMD und Nvidia da weiter dran arbeiten, aber die PS5 und Xbox sind nun raus und werden nur minimalst Raytracing beherrschen.
Genauso wie die größte Zahl der Spielerschaft eine GPU auf Niveau der 2060/3060 im Mittel haben wird.
Was heißt das nun? Entwickler sind darauf bedacht, Spiele auf allen Plattformen anzubieten wegen Absatz und suchen sich daher ein Mittelmaß an Hardware, wo das Spiel angepasst wird.
Hier und da wird sich die Grafik natürlich unterscheiden zwischen den Plattformen aber, wenn als Beispiel die Konsolen weitestgehend nur minimales Raytracing zeigen und wer mit einer RTX2060/3060 spielt, wird auch auf de PC nicht mehr Raytracing können. Diejenigen die ne bessere GPU haben, können also besseres Raytracing als "Sahne auf den Kuchen" verstehen - mehr ist es nicht.

Was immer noch zählt und das auch noch für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre, ist und bleibt die Rohleistung der GPUs.
Und da sieht AMD diesmal sehr gut aus im Gegensatz zu Ampere.
+ 7 nm statt 8nm
+ weniger Verbrauch
+ doppelter VRAM (zur RTX 3070)
+ guter Preis
+ Niveau ähnlich des Konkurrenten - mal mehr mal weniger hoch, aber ähnlich!

Was bitte wollt ihr noch?

Ich selbst bin noch unentschlossen, aber nach den Tests am 18.11. werde ich das dann sehen. Nvidia ist bei mir kein Kaufargument auf Lebenszeit.


----------



## Edelhamster (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaub der Großteil ist mehr als zufrieden


----------



## drstoecker (31. Oktober 2020)

owned139 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir gerade so in den Arsch beißen, weil ich nicht auf AMD warten wollte.
> 
> 
> Wenn das an DLSS 2.0 rankommt, dann verkauf ich meine 3090.


Denke ek dürfte schon schwierig werden.


Duvar schrieb:


> Verkauf jetzt mit Mega Gewinn^^


Ne der Hype hat sich zum Glück gelegt, Denke die Shops werden die Karten in kürze auch wieder lagernd haben. AMD hat da einen Riegel vorgeschoben bzw. Big Navi. Mehr als EK dürfte nicht mehr drin sein.


Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Großteil ist mehr als zufrieden


Mehr als zufrieden? Dein Ernst? Ehrlich gesagt ist es gleichzusetzen mit ner atomexplosion um es auf den Punkt zu bringen. Und der Kracher ist ja noch das amd so bescheiden ist bei dieser puren Leistung. Ich denke die stapeln bewusst etwas tiefer, lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

Naja ich hab meine Founders noch gut(sehr gut  ) verkauft und reite jetzt erstmal wieder mit meiner Morpheus 5700er Navi durch die Prärie von RDR2.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Oktober 2020)

mal kurz überschlagen was ich ersetzen müsste für SAM;
high-end x470 geht nicht, weil? (wohl aus dem selben offensichtlichen technischen grund PCIe4 hier verboten wurde (keiner))
Zen2 reicht nicht, weil? (Zen3 verkauft werden möchte?)


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

Ja frag ich mich auch, eigentlich sollte Zen 2 das auch packen können.


----------



## C_17 (31. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja ich hab meine Founders noch gut(sehr gut ) verkauft und reite jetzt erstmal wieder mit meiner Morpheus 5700er Navi durch die Prärie von RDR2.


Meinst du deine 3090? Die ist weg?


RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> mal kurz überschlagen was ich ersetzen müsste für SAM;
> high-end x470 geht nicht weil? (wohl aus dem selben offensichtlichen technischen grund PCIe4 hier verboten wurde (keiner))
> Zen2 reicht nicht weil? (Zen3 verkauft werden möchte)


Ja aber selbst wenn du dieses SAM nicht nutzen kannst, bleibt doch noch brachiale Leistung. Soviel macht das jetzt nicht aus.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Meinst du deine 3090? Die ist weg?


Ja.


----------



## C_17 (31. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja.


Und nun? Abwarten auf was?


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

6800XT, danach dann die 6900. Wenn ich beide hab entscheide ich mich welche bleibt.


----------



## IphoneBenz (31. Oktober 2020)

Sagst du nicht das bei AMD die 2. schnellste der richtige Weg ist?


----------



## solida (31. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Leute ihr dürft nicht so sehr auf das Raytracing konzentrieren.
> Ich hoffe natürlich auch, das AMD und Nvidia da weiter dran arbeiten, aber die PS5 und Xbox sind nun raus und werden nur minimalst Raytracing beherrschen.
> Genauso wie die größte Zahl der Spielerschaft eine GPU auf Niveau der 2060/3060 im Mittel haben wird.
> Was heißt das nun? Entwickler sind darauf bedacht, Spiele auf allen Plattformen anzubieten wegen Absatz und suchen sich daher ein Mittelmaß an Hardware, wo das Spiel angepasst wird.
> ...


Ich will eine verfügbare 6800XT bald  Das will ich.

Kann deinen Beitrag nur unterstreichen. Dahingehend kann man auch nochmal erwähnen das dass gleich auch auf die CPU zutreffen wird. Die meisten haben wohl eher noch 4-6 Kerne als 8+. Viele meinen aber dadurch das Xbox und PS nun (wieder) 8 Kerne haben alles viel besser laufen wird auf dem PC bei 8 Kernen.

Kann kleine Vorteile haben, aber wie du sagst wird sich an der Masse ausgerichtet.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Sagst du nicht das bei AMD die 2. schnellste der richtige Weg ist?


Na deswegen hol ich die ja. Die 6900er ist unvernünftig, liegt doch auf der Hand. Aber meine Kriegskasse ist voll, das Geld will irgendwo hin


----------



## solida (31. Oktober 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Denke die 6800XT passt für mich. Ziel sind sowieso nur 60FPS in 4K und irgendwann ein neuer TV mit VRR. Denke mit der Karte komm ich gut 2 Jahre hin. CPU werde ich wohl noch ewig auf mein 450er Board setzen mit dem Zen2
> Aber erstmal abwarten was die tatsächlichen Zahlen sagen und inwieweit der IC Probleme machen kann. Ist es denn irgendwie möglich das zu testen, also sozusagen ein worstcase für den IC erzeugen und somit schauen inwieweit die 256Bit doch Probleme machen? Die 300W stören auch etwas aber mal schauen was die UV Profis da machen können. 50W weniger für paar Prozentpunkte Leistung wäre ein guter Kompromiss. Das was mich am meisten freut ist das 4K endlich angekommen ist. Auch für HighFPS Gamer die eh alles Low haben um besser zu sein im MP. Kann man drehen wie man will aber Ampere und auch RDNA2 haben endlich dieses Siegel gebrochen und wir haben das neue FullHD. Freu mich schon darauf wieder eine AMD zu haben. Voraussetzung ist das Nvidia nicht jetzt plötzlich eine over 9000 Karte bringt die billiger ist.
> 
> Schönen Feiertag allen


Naja die meisten sind immer noch bei FullHD. Das neue wird dann erstmal WQHD sein. Die die auf 4K zocken ist eine sehr geringe Masse.

4K ist nice, aber je nach Game freu ich mich in WQHD die 144hz zu bekommen. Macht schon einen Unterschied.

Spekuliere zwar auch auf einen LG GL950 4K mal umzusteigen, besser zum arbeiten und auch schöne auflösung, aber dann büßt man wieder hz ein.


----------



## solida (31. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand ne Info wo man am 18.11 wenn dann die Ref Karten kaufen kann?
AMD verkauft nicht direkt wie NV?

Custom kommen wohl erst am 25.11?!


----------



## openSUSE (31. Oktober 2020)

AMD verkauft auch direkt.

EDIT:








						Watch Dogs Legion zeigt Raytracing-Grafik auf RDNA 2 / Xbox Series X
					

Microsoft hat ein Gameplay-Video zu Watch Dogs Legion veröffentlicht, das die Raytracing-Grafik auf der Xbox Series X zeigt.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## big-maec (31. Oktober 2020)

Infos hier.



			https://www.amd.com/de/shop/de/Graphics%20Cards


----------



## IphoneBenz (31. Oktober 2020)

Ja weil die wenigstens richtiges 4K Material geschehen haben auf Ihren Telefunken oder wie auch immer 

Gibt so viele Spiele die meiner Meinung nach ihre ganze Pracht erst in UHD mit HDR auf mind. 55Zoll zeigen können. Muss dazu aber sagen das ich auch eher zum Sofa Gamer wurde und nur noch selten direkt am Tisch sitze. Das sagen wir mal „hektische“ spielen oder MinMax etc. ist einfach raus bei mir ebenso auch MP. Verstehe deinen Ansatz aber wie auch erwähnt sind die 144FPS sicher auch in vielen Games möglich in UHD wenn man vernünftig einstellt bzw. viele MP Titel haben ja eher CPU Bedarf. Wenn ich mir dann in Zukunft noch ein hübschen 65er mit VRR und allen möglichen hinstelle habe ich meinen absoluten Sweetspot.

Bedenke das eine 6800nonXT eine gute Einsteiger Karte für UHD ist. Die 3070 macht sich leider wegen des Vrams obsolet. So günstig konnte man noch nie in diese Welt eintauchen und das mit vernünftigen Framerates. 100FPS tun es auch etc, Gottseidank hat uns der Hardware Gott ja Syncmethoden geschenkt.

So genug schwadroniert


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> AMD verkauft auch direkt.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Das sieht schon nicht übel aus. Passend dass das Game dann wohl RT auf AMD unterstützen wird, von Nvidia geschenkt bekommen, mit AMD befeuert 

Mal gespannt ob AMD auch eine Spielepaket schnürt zum Relase, üblicherweise gibt es ja was.


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

Meint ihr man kann was erwarten zu Black Friday, also günstigere Zen3 Preise und ne 6800XT gleich mit oben drauf?
Dann würde ich gleich noch nen 5900X oben drauf packen^^


----------



## IphoneBenz (31. Oktober 2020)

Irgendwas kommt da sicher aber wenn ich z.b. die 3070 Preise sehe zurzeit ist es wohl dann eher eine Farce von Rabatt zu sprechen


----------



## solida (31. Oktober 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ja weil die wenigstens richtiges 4K Material geschehen haben auf Ihren Telefunken oder wie auch immer
> 
> Gibt so viele Spiele die meiner Meinung nach ihre ganze Pracht erst in UHD mit HDR auf mind. 55Zoll zeigen können. Muss dazu aber sagen das ich auch eher zum Sofa Gamer wurde und nur noch selten direkt am Tisch sitze. Das sagen wir mal „hektische“ spielen oder MinMax etc. ist einfach raus bei mir ebenso auch MP. Verstehe deinen Ansatz aber wie auch erwähnt sind die 144FPS sicher auch in vielen Games möglich in UHD wenn man vernünftig einstellt bzw. viele MP Titel haben ja eher CPU Bedarf. Wenn ich mir dann in Zukunft noch ein hübschen 65er mit VRR und allen möglichen hinstelle habe ich meinen absoluten Sweetspot.
> 
> ...


Klar 100Fps herum tun es definitiv. Zocke auch einige Titel von der Couch zB. Forza 4 oder SoTr etc.
Mein TV B7 55 Zoll LG Oled hat leider kein HDMI 2.1 aber wie ich sehe haben dies auch die Radeons wohl nicht. Anyway bei den Couch Titeln reichen auch weniger FPS und auf nem Oled und in groß kommen einige Titel auf jeden Fall nochmal besser weg.

Am PC zock ich auch gern mal COD MW und da sind die hz einfach Gold wert.

Tja daran sieht NV einfach das Geiz nicht geil ist, kA was die da geritten hat. Man muss auch wissen wann das scalpen genug ist. Aber vll lohnt es sich ja dennoch. AMD war schon immer Vorreiter beim Vram - nur jetzt haben Sie auch gezeigt dass Sie die Hardware Performance auch in Form von guten Treiber wohl auf den Bildschirm zaubern können. Wir werden sehen.


Duvar schrieb:


> Meint ihr man kann was erwarten zu Black Friday, also günstigere Zen3 Preise und ne 6800XT gleich mit oben drauf?
> Dann würde ich gleich noch nen 5900X oben drauf packen^^


Black Friday war eher oft ernüchternd  - erwarte nicht zuviel. Gerade neue produkte waren schon mal außen vor. Bei zen 2 denke ich kommt da mehr. Aber es kann gut sein das einzelne händler rabatte geben und es hier und da etwas von 20-50€ gibt, den großen wurf wird das aber nicht ausmachen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (31. Oktober 2020)

Wait what, kein HDMI 2.1 bei der 6000er Reihe?

Edit: Gerade geschaut. Laut AMD ist es vorhanden und auch mit den vollen 48Gbits.


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

20-50€ reicht für den Kick damit der Bestellfinger andrückt, ansonsten kann ich auch warten.
Stört mich absolut nicht mit dem geilen 3600 und der GT730^^


----------



## ploedman (31. Oktober 2020)

owned139 schrieb:


> Hab das Problem selbst, aber alle paar Tage einmal wenns hochkommt


Hast du Fastboot an bei Windows? Mach das mal aus. Das verursacht ständig Treiber Probleme, hatte ich auch mit meiner AMD Karte.


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Wait what, kein HDMI 2.1 bei der 6000er Reihe?
> 
> Gerade geschaut. Laut AMD ist es vorhanden und auch mit den vollen 48Gbits.











						Spielergrafikkarten Radeon RX 6000: AMD bestätigt HDMI 2.1 mit VRR
					

"Big Navi", angeführt von der Radeon RX 6900 XT, kann Smart-TVs mit Ultra-HD-Auflösung und 120 Hertz samt HDR-Signal füttern.




					www.heise.de
				






			https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/rdna-2


----------



## Kelemvor (31. Oktober 2020)

Zu dem obigen Post von wegen AMD verkauft direkt, auch mall  auf das kleingedruckte unten achten:


			https://www.amd.com/de/shop/de/Graphics%20Cards
		



> Unsere Handelspartner bieten Ihnen viele attraktive Angebote. Klicken Sie hier auf das Angebot, um auf der Website des jeweiligen Händlers weitere Informationen zu erhalten. AMD ist nicht für den Inhalt der Händler-Angebote, einschließlich Druckfehlern oder Bildfehlern, verantwortlich. Preise und Spezifikationen können jederzeit ohne vorherige Ankündigung geändert werden und von den Angaben auf der Website des Anbieters abweichen. Zusätzliche Bedingungen können gelten.


----------



## openSUSE (31. Oktober 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Zu dem obigen Post von wegen AMD verkauft direkt, auch mall  auf das kleingedruckte unten achten:
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/de/shop/de/Graphics%20Cards


Wenn AMD selbst Karten unter AMD Label vermarktet, dann kommen die auch direkt von AMD. Hatte Referenzkarten IMMER bei AMD direkt bestellt (imho versand von AMD Netherlands).
Bei den "PartnerKarten" verweist AMD ledeglich auf externe Shops.


----------



## solida (31. Oktober 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Wait what, kein HDMI 2.1 bei der 6000er Reihe?
> 
> Edit: Gerade geschaut. Laut AMD ist es vorhanden und auch mit den vollen 48Gbits.


hatte mich auch schon gewundert.
Las aber irgendwo hdmi 2.0 bei den specs. gut das es anders ist.


----------



## IphoneBenz (31. Oktober 2020)

Mal kurz OT weil gerade viele da sind. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ein Spiel für PC/PS4 wo viel Inhalt geboten ist? Bin echt im Leerlauf gerade und Hamburg ist ja wieder zu und hab dann viel zu viel Zeit. Nervt und Formel 1 habe ich auch gleich zu Ende geschaut.

Sowas wie HZD damals wäre echt super.


----------



## solida (31. Oktober 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Mal kurz OT weil gerade viele da sind. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ein Spiel für PC/PS4 wo viel Inhalt geboten ist? Bin echt im Leerlauf gerade und Hamburg ist ja wieder zu und hab dann viel zu viel Zeit. Nervt und Formel 1 habe ich auch gleich zu Ende geschaut.


neben last of us und tomb raider und den üblich verdächtigen hast du wahrscheinlich alles durch.
Was ein wenig untergegangen ist aber dennoch ein top titel imho ist:
Plague Tale Innocence


----------



## ploedman (31. Oktober 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Mal kurz OT weil gerade viele da sind. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ein Spiel für PC/PS4 wo viel Inhalt geboten ist? Bin echt im Leerlauf gerade und Hamburg ist ja wieder zu und hab dann viel zu viel Zeit. Nervt und Formel 1 habe ich auch gleich zu Ende geschaut.
> 
> Sowas wie HZD damals wäre echt super.


Kommt drauf an was für Generes du magst.
Im moment zocke ich Crusader Kings III, Enderal Forgotten Stories, Endless Space 2, Hand of Fate 2.

Vergiss es wusste nicht was HZD bedeuted


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Mal kurz OT weil gerade viele da sind. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ein Spiel für PC/PS4 wo viel Inhalt geboten ist? Bin echt im Leerlauf gerade und Hamburg ist ja wieder zu und hab dann viel zu viel Zeit. Nervt und Formel 1 habe ich auch gleich zu Ende geschaut.
> 
> Sowas wie HZD damals wäre echt super.


Hab mir RDR2 geholt, klasse Spiel mit toller Immersion. Ansonsten wegen meinem Sohn immer mal wieder ne Runde Forza, hauptsache Auto halt^^

Frostpunkt ist mein Geheimtip wer das Genre mag und wer noch kein Subnautica gespielt hat sollte das auch tun, am besten mit Curve und Kopfhörer oder via VR


----------



## IphoneBenz (31. Oktober 2020)

Es wurde My time at Portia. Freundin durfte suchen. Sieht ganz lustig aus und wie es aussieht gibt es da viel zum Grinden 

RDR2 hab ich und bin an den Punkt wo man das erste Lager wechselst. Also weil irgendwas passiert ist. Aber komm da net so rein. Nimmt das dann mal noch Fahrt auf? Der Anfang war ja gut aber danach echt nur Mission und dann zurück zum Lager.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. Oktober 2020)

Portia ist echt süß, hatte ich im EA gespielt. Steht, im jetzt vollständigem Zustand, noch auf der Agenda, ebenso wie Frostpunk. RDR hat mich nie abgeholt, dafür muss man wohl was für Western übrig haben. Sobald ich eine 6900XT habe, kommt erstmal HRZ und ein vierter Durchgang von Hellblade dran. ^^

Oh und: Subnauticaaa <3 So krass, dass sie den zweiten Teil vollständig resettet hatten.


----------



## Elistaer (31. Oktober 2020)

@Gurdi wenn ich noch das bekomme was gesagt wurde ist die 6800XT auch kein Now Brainer und das wo die 5700XT eigentlich reicht


----------



## DaHell63 (31. Oktober 2020)

SOTTR Benchmark Ergebnis mit einem R5 3500X @4.3GHz und mit einer RX 6800
https://twitter.com/TUM_APISAK


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> SOTTR Benchmark Ergebnis mit einem R5 3500X @4.3GHz und mit einer RX 6800
> https://twitter.com/TUM_APISAK


Ist bereits bekannt hier, auf WCCF Tech ist das auch bereits in Balken aufgedröselt.


Elistaer schrieb:


> @Gurdi wenn ich noch das bekomme was gesagt wurde ist die 6800XT auch kein Now Brainer und das wo die 5700XT eigentlich reicht


Ich kann gerade nicht folgen...


----------



## EyRaptor (31. Oktober 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Mal kurz OT weil gerade viele da sind. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ein Spiel für PC/PS4 wo viel Inhalt geboten ist? Bin echt im Leerlauf gerade und Hamburg ist ja wieder zu und hab dann viel zu viel Zeit. Nervt und Formel 1 habe ich auch gleich zu Ende geschaut.
> 
> Sowas wie HZD damals wäre echt super.


Welche Genres spielst du denn sonst so?
Subnautica und Frostpunkt kann ich auch wärmstens empfehlen.

Ansonsten kann ich auch Darksouls 3, They are Billions, CIV6 und Risen 1 (bisschen älter aber gut) empfehlen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (1. November 2020)

Eher so Rollenspiele wie die neuen ACs, FF und HZD. Eigentlich schaue ich in jedes Genre mal rein aber meist ziehe ich dann die 8h Kampagne durch und das war’s. Der Doom Eternal DLC war auch recht Mau von der Länge aber war ja nur Part 1. Am liebsten wieder so ein tolles Erlebnis wie HZD. War echt der Hammer  Aber das wird alles zu OT und bevor der Mod kommt beende ich das lieber, dennoch vielen Dank an alle.
BTW es ist My Time At Portia geworden und Dragon Age Inquisition, das gammelt schon seit Jahren auf der PS, keine Ahnung warum ich das habe


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2020)

Ja, um Inquisition hab ich bisher auch einen Bogen gemacht. Ich fand Origins das Letzte richtig Gute und Inquisition gefiel mir im Vorfeld schon nicht so richtig. Ich überlege, mir mal einen Monat EA Play zu holen und unter anderem das mal anzuspielen.


----------



## Anilman (1. November 2020)

Wird es zum release bei Amazon die amd karten zu kaufen geben?
Nvidia war ja nicht vorhanden bisher(außer drittanbieter)bei Amazon.


----------



## ploedman (1. November 2020)

Dragon Age Inquisition ist echt ein Schmankerl fürs Auge und wenn man bedenkt wann das Spiel raus kam...

Ich konnte mich damit auch nicht wirklich anfreunden, weil das "Grinden" teilweise echt anstrengend ist (für bessere Ausrüstung), oft muss man bestimmte gebiete öfter besuchen, was sehr Nerv tötend ist.

Was auch gut ist, für das Spiel gibt es auch einige Mods, vor allem mit ENB (aber da geht die Performance gerne mal in den Keller  ) .


----------



## solida (1. November 2020)

Bzgl. Netzteil Anschluss der 6800XT - würdet ihr dort ein Kabel nehmen und das ins Netzteil in den pcie2 port mit doppelrail support legen?

Oder

2Kabel verwenden und jeweils in pcie 1+3 stecken - was eigentlich für dual gpu vorgesehen ist?

Kurzes Vid von BQ hier: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4GTOcemqb1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drstoecker (1. November 2020)

Ich würde generell immer 2 Stränge nehmen, wie sich die Karte unter hohen lastspitzen verhält wissen wir noch nicht. Bei Vega konnte man es ja schon gut sehen was es bringt. Aktuell durfte ich das auch noch mal feststellen mit meiner 56er und nem Prime 650w Netzteil, angeschlossen an einem Strang schaltet sich dieses unter Last ab, mit 2 strängen gibts keine Probleme.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

Anilman schrieb:


> Wird es zum release bei Amazon die amd karten zu kaufen geben?
> Nvidia war ja nicht vorhanden bisher(außer drittanbieter)bei Amazon.


Wer kauft bitte bei der Heuschrecke Hardware?


solida schrieb:


> Bzgl. Netzteil Anschluss der 6800XT - würdet ihr dort ein Kabel nehmen und das ins Netzteil in den pcie2 port mit doppelrail support legen?
> 
> Oder
> 
> 2Kabel verwenden und jeweils in pcie 1+3 stecken - was eigentlich für dual gpu vorgesehen ist?


Das kommt auf das Netzteil an, stabiler ist meist die Variante mit 2 Strängen. Leider gibt es dafür meist keinen einzelnen 12V Stecker je Strang. Das wäre eine deutlich elegantere Lösung als sich dann damit 4 Stecker nach vorne zu ziehen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kommt auf das Netzteil an, stabiler ist meist die Variante mit 2 Strängen. Leider gibt es dafür meist keinen einzelnen 12V Stecker je Strang. Das wäre eine deutlich elegantere Lösung als sich dann damit 4 Stecker nach vorne zu ziehen.


Doch, gibt es eigentlich recht häufig. Was habt ihr denn so für Netzteile?  Ich hab das E11 750W und wenn ich mich hier so umschaue sind bspw. das Straight Power 11 und das Seasonic Focus GX sehr gängige Netzteile. Das E11 550W und 750W haben 2 einzelne 6/8Pin PCI Kabel und das Focus GX 550W auch.

Nur beim 650W E11 war bequiet zu blöd, da gibts ausschließlich 2 Doppelstrang Kabel mit 2x6/8Pin am Ende. Da hat man dann 4 Stecker vor der Graka wenn man beide Kabel benutzt, total sinnlos.

@solida Ich würde auch immer 2 Kabel und 2 PCI Ports benutzen. Letztens war hier noch ein Fall, wo jemand mit ner 5700XT Probleme mit Shutdowns hatte unter Volllast. Als er vom Doppelstrang Kabel auf 2x einzelne PCI Ports wechselte, war alles behoben.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

Bei einem Single Rail ist das unerheblich.


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei einem Single Rail ist das unerheblich.


Die bequiets sind aber nicht Single Rail 
Beim Focus GX hast du Recht, mein Fehler


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

Wie erwähnt, es kommt auf das NT an ob es einen unterschied macht oder nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2020)

Das Forum ist halt sehr BeQuiet lastig.


----------



## IphoneBenz (1. November 2020)

Sind ja auch gute Dinger. Obwohl meine Vega mich damals zu einem DPP 850W getrieben und das langweilt sich 

Im Heaven hat das SP11 550W immer „knack“ Geräusche erzeugt  so wie wenn Strom überspringt...war schon mies mit der Vega.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

Kommt auf die Serie an, ab StraightPower sind die gut. Darunter halte ich wenig von den BQ Modellen.


----------



## McZonk (1. November 2020)

Demnächst gibt es wohl weitere Neuigkeiten zum Upsampling bei Navi 21:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1321808969283870721

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Frank Azor
> @AzorFrank · 29. Okt.
> 
> Those answers will come between now and our availability dates. Please stay tuned. Thank you for your support and interest.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

Man hat von Nvidia gelernt, Salamilaunch... ich hasse sowas


----------



## McZonk (1. November 2020)

Mit dröppelnden Informationen hätte ich ja noch kein Problem, aber ich befürchte es gibt am Ende auch stückzahltechnisch einen Salamilaunch... mal abwarten.


----------



## 3rrOr (1. November 2020)

McZonk schrieb:


> Mit dröppelnden Informationen hätte ich ja noch kein Problem, aber ich befürchte es gibt am Ende auch stückzahltechnisch einen Salamilaunch... mal abwarten.


Hoffentlich müssen dafür keine Schweine sterben.


----------



## DARPA (1. November 2020)

Oh man, das klingt alles zu gut 

nVidia Killer anyone? 

Jetzt noch bis Dezember warten.

Hatte auch die 3090 im Auge, aber das ist die erste Karte, die ich gleichzeitig sexy und unsexy finde


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

3rrOr schrieb:


> Hoffentlich müssen dafür keine Schweine sterben.


Ich befürchte viele Schweine sind fast schon dankbar das wir Sie erlösen so wie die teils gehalten werden....


----------



## solida (1. November 2020)

Danke! Also wenn man vom BQ SP11 Platin 850W ausgeht, wäre es dann auch egal, welche Pcie Ports am NT man nutzt, hauptsache zwei - oder sollte man darauf achten auch 1+3 zu nehmen und nicht zB 1+2?


----------



## DARPA (1. November 2020)

Hab auch nen E11 850W und es ist egal, ob du 2 Einzelstrang-Kabel an 1+3 anschliesst oder mit dem Doppelstrang an 2 gehst. In beiden Fällen wird gleichmäßig auf die Rails aufgeteilt.

Ich nutze das Doppelstrang Kabel.


----------



## IphoneBenz (1. November 2020)

McZonk schrieb:


> Mit dröppelnden Informationen hätte ich ja noch kein Problem, aber ich befürchte es gibt am Ende auch stückzahltechnisch einen Salamilaunch... mal abwarten.



Das wäre echt Mies. Ich mein geht es noch schlimmer als der Ampere Launch? 

Hoffe die haben vernünftig verteilt und die Massenproduktion lief schon eine Weile an.

Was zum Lachen: 
Könnt kotzen, wollte eben was aus dem Spülensieb holen weil es reingefallen ist und beim zusammenschrauben bricht mir die Halterung....GG!!


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

In der Regel kriegt D als wichtiges Land für AMD ganz ordentliche Bestände im Vergleich.


----------



## bath92 (1. November 2020)

solida schrieb:


> Danke! Also wenn man vom BQ SP11 Platin 850W ausgeht, wäre es dann auch egal, welche Pcie Ports am NT man nutzt, hauptsache zwei - oder sollte man darauf achten auch 1+3 zu nehmen und nicht zB 1+2?



Hab mich gestern nach langen Hin und Her auch für das Straight Power 11 850W Platinum entschieden, da mein aktuelles 550W-Netzteil eine 6800XT wohl nicht mehr ausreichend versorgen wird.

Anbei die beiden entscheidenden Stellen im Handbuch. Die 850W Variante bietet als einziges der SP-Serie zwei einzelne PCIe (6+2-pin) Kabel. War für mich auch ein Entscheidungsgrund, da ansonsten nur wieder unnötig Kabel im Gehäuse verstaut werden müssten.

Die +12V3 und +12V4 Schiene liefern jeweils 26 A.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. November 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Die 850W Variante bietet als einziges der SP-Serie zwei einzelne PCIe (6+2-pin) Kabel.


Das stimmt so nicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist das ganz normale E11 Gold 550W. Hat auch 2 einzelne PCI Kabel
Das E11 750W ebenfalls.


----------



## bath92 (1. November 2020)

@davidwigald11: Bezogen auf die Platinum Varianten schon.


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. November 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> @davidwigald11: Bezogen auf die Platinum Varianten schon.











						be quiet!
					

be quiet!




					www.bequiet.com
				



Nö, das 550er auch


----------



## Duvar (1. November 2020)

Ich wechsele nicht mal mein Netzteil (500W E10) mit nem 6800XT (womöglich +5900X), aber andere hauen ihre tollen 550W Netzteile raus^^ Kannste mir gerne schenken^^


----------



## bath92 (1. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> be quiet!
> 
> 
> be quiet!
> ...


Da hast du natürlich recht, mein Fehler. 

Hatte gestern nur die Platinum-Varianten ab 750 W verglichen, da die besser verfügbar sind/waren und ich diesmal gern auf der sicheren Seite bin was das Netzteil angeht.



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich wechsele nicht mal mein Netzteil (500W E10) mit nem 6800XT (womöglich +5900X), aber andere hauen ihre tollen 550W Netzteile raus^^ Kannste mir gerne schenken^^



Versuch macht klug! 

Mich nervt das Seasonic im Moment einfach nur noch. Nie wieder Semi-Passiv. Entweder komplett passiv oder mit gutem Lüfter...


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. November 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Mich nervt das Seasonic im Moment einfach nur noch. Nie wieder Semi-Passiv. Entweder komplett passiv oder mit gutem Lüfter...


Ohja. Ich hab zurzeit als Übergang wegen eines Garantiefalls ein Focus GX 550W hier. Der Lüfter ist wirklich deutlich hörbar, der ist lauter als die Pumpe von meiner AiO. 


Duvar schrieb:


> Ich wechsele nicht mal mein Netzteil (500W E10) mit nem 6800XT (womöglich +5900X), aber andere hauen ihre tollen 550W Netzteile raus^^ Kannste mir gerne schenken^^


Kannst du zwar ausprobieren, aber kann auch gut sein, dass bei ner 300W GPU bei Lastspitzen damit Schluss ist


----------



## Duvar (1. November 2020)

Mit UV wirds schon klappen. 250W max sind für die GPU genug und 100W max für die CPU und fertig.
Denke jedoch, dass ich bei der GPU eher in Richtung 100-150W gehen werde und bei der CPU ~50-75W


----------



## bath92 (1. November 2020)

@Duvar: Aber das E10 ist doch bestimmt schon drölf Jahre alt. Das solltest du echt mal ersetzen. 🤣

Netzteildiskussion in 3, 2, 1 ...


----------



## Duvar (1. November 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> @Duvar: Aber das E10 ist doch bestimmt schon drölf Jahre alt. Das solltest du echt mal ersetzen. 🤣
> 
> Netzteildiskussion in 3, 2, 1 ...


Glaub ist 2 Jahre oder so alt. 
Nee nee das wird noch laufen und im 2. Rechner steckt ein E9 480W^^
Beim Zocken werde ich vllt bei 250W Systemverbrauch sein nach dem UV, reicht locker.


----------



## Edelhamster (1. November 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Mich nervt das Seasonic im Moment einfach nur noch. Nie wieder Semi-Passiv. Entweder komplett passiv oder mit gutem Lüfter...


Also ich kann von meinem semi-passiven Corsair RM1000i nichts schlechtes berichten.
10 Jahre Garantie und bis 500W garantiert absolut lautlos. 
So sieht das aus wenn 3700X und Vega64 mit Prime und Furmark unter Volllast stehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


93% Effizienz bei entspannten 40°C und 0 RPM.

Damals für Multi-GPU angeschafft ist es für die aktuellen Bedürfnisse sicherlich überdimensioniert, aber ich find´s top. Hab gerade auch nochmal den Fan-Test Button gedrückt, aber selbst dann ist es quasi unhörbar, dachte erst der Knopp ist kaputt weil nix kam^^
Normal würde der Lüfter sonst wohl anspringen um 50 oder 55°C zu halten - aber in die Temperaturbereiche bin ich nichtmal mit zwei Radeon VII im System gekommen.

Also Falls du Ruhe und Reserven willst, ich kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## solida (1. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> In der Regel kriegt D als wichtiges Land für AMD ganz ordentliche Bestände im Vergleich.



 Und dabei sind wir ein recht kleines Land und Digitalisierung steht an, und dennoch so großer Absatz im Vergleich!?


bath92 schrieb:


> Hab mich gestern nach langen Hin und Her auch für das Straight Power 11 850W Platinum entschieden, da mein aktuelles 550W-Netzteil eine 6800XT wohl nicht mehr ausreichend versorgen wird.
> 
> Anbei die beiden entscheidenden Stellen im Handbuch. Die 850W Variante bietet als einziges der SP-Serie zwei einzelne PCIe (6+2-pin) Kabel. War für mich auch ein Entscheidungsgrund, da ansonsten nur wieder unnötig Kabel im Gehäuse verstaut werden müssten.
> 
> ...



 Und dann nimmst du pcie 1+3 zum Anschluss statt nur pcie2?

Kommt aber wohl aufs gleiche raus, da pcie2 auch multirail intern hat.


----------



## drstoecker (1. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich wechsele nicht mal mein Netzteil (500W E10) mit nem 6800XT (womöglich +5900X), aber andere hauen ihre tollen 550W Netzteile raus^^ Kannste mir gerne schenken^^


Hatte meine Vega 64 auch problemlos mit nen 10ner straight am laufen.


bath92 schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht, mein Fehler.
> 
> Hatte gestern nur die Platinum-Varianten ab 750 W verglichen, da die besser verfügbar sind/waren und ich diesmal gern auf der sicheren Seite bin was das Netzteil angeht.
> 
> ...


Welches hast du?


----------



## <Phoenix> (1. November 2020)

Ich glaube ich habe einen exzellenten Zeitpunkt gewählt um meinen neuen PC zu bauen 
Ryzen 5000 Serie und Radeon 6800XT scheinen sich ja gerade in fast allen, mir wichtigen, Belangen von NVidia und Intel abzusetzen. Bisher war ich ja immer Intel Nvidia Vertreter. Das wird sich dann wohl per November ändern.

Der Grundstein wurde mit dem MoBo (B550) ja schon gesetzt


----------



## solida (1. November 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe einen exzellenten Zeitpunkt gewählt um meinen neuen PC zu bauen
> Ryzen 5000 Serie und Radeon 6800XT scheinen sich ja gerade in fast allen, mir wichtigen, Belangen von NVidia und Intel abzusetzen. Bisher war ich ja immer Intel Nvidia Vertreter. Das wird sich dann wohl per November ändern.
> 
> Der Grundstein wurde mit dem MoBo (B550) ja schon gesetzt



Wenn Intel auch so eine Symbiose anfängt wie AMD mit Sam, muss NV demnächst mehr raushauen.

Dann haben Sie zwei harte Konkurrenten mit guten Komplettargumenten.

Vll. steigen Sie auch noch ins CPU Segment ein!?


----------



## bath92 (1. November 2020)

solida schrieb:


> Und dann nimmst du pcie 1+3 zum Anschluss statt nur pcie2?
> 
> Kommt aber wohl aufs gleiche raus, da pcie2 auch multirail intern hat.



Genau, einfach um möglichst wenig Kabel im Gehäuse zu haben. 
Und mit der 850 W-Variante bin ich (sehr wahrscheinlich) auf der sicheren Seite was Lastspitzen angeht.
Außerdem bringt Sapphire ja evtl. eine Toxic mit drei PCIe-8Pin-Anschlüssen. Die Option will ich mir offen halten. 



drstoecker schrieb:


> Hatte meine Vega 64 auch problemlos mit nen 10ner straight am laufen.
> 
> Welches hast du?



Meine Vega läuft mit dem Seasonic aus meiner Signatur (Focus Plus Platinum 550 W) nur mit UV, da ansonsten die Überlastsicherung auslöst. Hatte deshalb auch schon Kontakt mit dem Support und mir ein zweites PCIe-Kabel zuschicken lassen. Das linderte das Problem etwas, aber nicht vollständig. Aber die Vega läuft bei mir eh nur mit UV also eigentlich kein Problem. Der billig Lüfter (siehe Bild) ist das eigentliche Problem. Die Lagergeräusche sind echt übel und bei einem auf geringe Lautstärke optimierten System sehr gut raus zu hören. Seasonic scheint hier ein Problem mit der Serienstreuung zu haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. November 2020)

Das BQ Dark Power Pro 11 zu 650 Watt- ist dies Single oder Dual Rail.
Was ich noch weis Dual Rail.
und habe dieses exakt immer noch verbaut,-  und dadurch das X470 Gigaybte womöglich übern Jordan gegangen,- und 5 Tage später die Radeon VII.


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2020)

Guck doch drauf, das hat 4 Rails.


----------



## drstoecker (2. November 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Genau, einfach um möglichst wenig Kabel im Gehäuse zu haben.
> Und mit der 850 W-Variante bin ich (sehr wahrscheinlich) auf der sicheren Seite was Lastspitzen angeht.
> Außerdem bringt Sapphire ja evtl. eine Toxic mit drei PCIe-8Pin-Anschlüssen. Die Option will ich mir offen halten.
> 
> ...


Hast doch zehn Jahre Garantie drauf, einmal retour und ein neues schicken lassen. Das klappt übrigens problemlos solange man die Rechnung hat, sogar wenn man nicht 1. Käufer ist. Also das du dich damit so zufrieden gibts kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, das haste ja auch nicht umsonst bekommen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hast doch zehn Jahre Garantie drauf, einmal retour und ein neues schicken lassen. Das klappt übrigens problemlos solange man die Rechnung hat, sogar wenn man nicht 1. Käufer ist. Also das du dich damit so zufrieden gibts kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, das haste ja auch nicht umsonst bekommen.


Bringt aber nur dann was, wenn nicht alle Lüfter von Seasonic Müll sind 
Der von meinem Focus GX aktuell ist ja auch ziemlich nervig und deutlich zu hören, von Anfang an. Ich bin mir natürlich nicht sicher, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das bei allen anderen Focus GX Teilen nicht wirklich anders sein wird.


----------



## ATIR290 (2. November 2020)

__





						be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550 und 650 Watt im Test
					

Technische Details, Anschlüsse, Kabel - Testbericht zum be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550/650 Watt mit 80 Plus Platinum Zertifizierung an unserer hauseigenen Chroma Teststation.



					www.tweakpc.de
				




4 Rails

Ist dies optimal für eine 6800XT /  5800X 
oder eben das Gegenteil
Sind ja 4 Leitungen,- und am NT 4x PCI-Express Anschlüsse vorhanden.

Habe nun das Review gefunden.
Muss heute selbst später an meinem PC genauer nachsehen...


----------



## 3rrOr (2. November 2020)

Moin Moin, also ich bin mit meinem Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 750 ziemlich zufrieden, ist auch Monorail aber versorgt alles zuverlässig (Gtx 980ti auf 275W TDP) und ist dabei flüsterleise.


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und es sind  2 Rails für die Grafikkarte vorgesehen.
Wird schon funktionieren.


----------



## ATIR290 (2. November 2020)

Nun, dann war es nur doppeltes Pech das X470 GigaByte Gaming 7 Wifi 
und später Radeon VII in den Tod gerissen wurde.
VII denke wurde etwas aus dem Slot gerissen ....

So schlecht sollte dann das BW Dark Power PRO 11 zu 650 Watt wirklich nicht sein?


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2020)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass es schlecht sein soll?


----------



## blautemple (2. November 2020)

Der hat seine Hardware in einem Gehäuse mit katastrophalen Airflow gegrillt und sucht seit dem den Schuldigen. Das Thema kommt hier und im Luxx alle paar Monate immer mal wieder hoch


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2020)

Achso, ok.


----------



## Edelhamster (2. November 2020)

Ich fühl mich gerade so richtig an alte 7950 zu 7970 Flashzeiten erinnert.
Hat sich meine Sapphire Vega64 über Nacht doch tatsächlich in eine Radeon Vega Frontier Edition mit Pro-Treibern verwandelt 
Läuft tadellos und der neue Workflow in meinem ollen Vegas 14 gefällt mir schonmal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (2. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwelche Gerüchte zur 6700 (XT) ?
> Wahrscheinlich nicht viel oder?
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, meine persönlichen Grakas liegen zwar auch immer eher im mid - bis high end Bereich, aber mir fehlt aktuell einfach tatsächlich ne Grafikkarte im low end - Consumer - FHD Bereich
> ...


Wieso sollten sie neue Karten für die unteren Leistungsstufen produzieren? RT spielt da doch keine Rolle und man könnte die 5000er Serie einfach weiterlaufen lassen. Vielleicht noch ein paar 10er billiger anbieten und gut ist.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. November 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie neue Karten für die unteren Leistungsstufen produzieren? RT spielt da doch keine Rolle und man könnte die 5000er Serie einfach weiterlaufen lassen. Vielleicht noch ein paar 10er billiger anbieten und gut ist.


Weil ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass Navi10 auf 200€ runter fällt.
Und dann ist der Leistungsbereich einfach sehr schlecht bedient und das obwohl hier mehr Leute kaufen als man denkt. Wenn jemand ne GPU für 200 +- 10€ möchte, was ein realistischer Preis bei einem Budget, P/L, FHD Gaming PC ist, dann ist die 1660 super das einzige was er kaufen kann.


----------



## Downsampler (2. November 2020)

5600 XT? Kostet ein paar Taler mehr, ist aber auch flotter...









						PowerColor Radeon RX 5600 XT Red Devil | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für PowerColor Radeon RX 5600 XT Red Devil ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Anschlüsse: 1x HDMI 2.0b, 3x DisplayPort 1.4 • Grafik: AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT - 6GB GDDR6 - Desktop • Chip… ✔ PCIe ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. November 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> 5600 XT? Kostet ein paar Taler mehr, ist aber auch flotter...


An die hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Ist zwar noch etwas zu teuer, aber das kann sich ja noch ändern. Gut die liegt tatsächlich bei der 1660s.

Einen Ablöser für Polaris bräuchte man aber auch noch. Werden die überhaupt noch produziert?


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich gerade so richtig an alte 7950 zu 7970 Flashzeiten erinnert.
> Hat sich meine Sapphire Vega64 über Nacht doch tatsächlich in eine Radeon Vega Frontier Edition mit Pro-Treibern verwandelt
> Läuft tadellos und der neue Workflow in meinem ollen Vegas 14 gefällt mir schonmal.
> 
> ...


Wie hast du dass gemacht? Meckert er nicht wegen den fehlenden 8GB?


----------



## Hydrogenium (2. November 2020)

Also ich bin echt begeistert was AMD da auf die Beine gestellt hat. Mit einem Knall haben die sich zurückgemeldet. Ähnlich groß war der Knall beim dem Release ihres Ryzens. Dieser war nur leicht schlechter als das Pedant zu Intel, doch mittler weise hat sich hier das Blatt komplett gewendet. Ich mein einen 16 Kerner für 820€ anbieten ist mehr als fair. Und jetzt bringt AMD ihre Grafikkarten und man sieht viele Parallelen. In der klassischen Rasterausgabe bekommt man teils bessere Ergebnisse als bei Nvidia nur bei RT sind sie etwas schlechter aber das wird sich in 2 Jahren geändert haben. Was meint ihr haut AMD noch einen raus, indem sie starke Rabatte für den Kauf von CPU und GPU anbieten. Man stelle sich mal vor kaufe den Ryzen 5950x und eine RX 6900XT und erhalte einen Cashback von 350 Euro....


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. November 2020)

Hydrogenium schrieb:


> Man stelle sich mal vor kaufe den Ryzen 5950x und eine RX 6900XT und erhalte einen Cashback von 350 Euro....


Warum sagst du so etwas?
Jetzt bin ich verunsichert ob ich am 5.ten direkt zuschlage....


----------



## dmasiretteb (2. November 2020)

Wie sich Nvidia davon jemals wieder erholen soll. JUST BUY IT!!

Zen 3 Tests bald. Laut Händler gute menge.

Rdna 2 Menge eher nicht so gut. Customs kommen 1-3 Wochen nach Launch je nach Partner. 

Quelle: Gamers Nexus.


----------



## Hydrogenium (2. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Warum sagst du so etwas?
> Jetzt bin ich verunsichert ob ich am 5.ten direkt zuschlage....


Haha wollte dich nicht verunsichern. Aber das würde nochmals einen riesen Knall geben. Ma gucken was die nächsten Tage/Wochen passieren wird.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. November 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Wie sich Nvidia davon jemals wieder erholen soll. JUST BUY IT!!
> 
> Zen 3 Tests bald. Laut Händler gute menge.
> 
> ...


Was sagt die Grafik aus? Die prognostizierte Verfügbarkeit?


----------



## dmasiretteb (2. November 2020)

Nein schau genau hin ist nur Blödsinn.

Schön wäre es allerdings.


----------



## ntropy83 (2. November 2020)

Hab meine Vega 64 schon für 700 Euro als "Vater für die Radeon RX 6900 XT " auf ebay eingestellt. Mal sehen, vielleicht klappts ja


----------



## Edelhamster (2. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie hast du dass gemacht? Meckert er nicht wegen den fehlenden 8GB?


Hab zuerst mit dem WX8200 Bios rumgespielt, womit nach erfolgreichem Flashvorgang aber das Bild schwarz blieb.
Mit einem auf 8GB angepassten Frontier-Bios hat es dann am Ende funktioniert und man verschenkt zu gleich nicht die 500 Shader, die eine WX8200 gegenüber der Frontier weniger hat.
Die angezeigten 16GB VRAM im Taskmanager fußen nur auf der Speichererweiterung per HBCC.

Hinsichtlich meckern und ob die Karte das Bios fressen will oder nicht gibt es einen simplen unlock-Befehl über die Eingabeaufforderung. Damit wird die Karte absolut willenlos.

Interessant wäre jetzt noch ob man das WX8200 Bios stattdessen vielleicht auf einer Vega56 ans fliegen bekäme, weil beide 3584 Shader haben. Befürchte aber fast dass das nicht lüppt.
Naja, ich bin eh erstmal happy


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2020)

Probier ich vielleicht mal aus, das Treiber der WX8200 lief auf der Karte.



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich meckern und ob die Karte das Bios fressen will oder nicht gibt es einen simplen unlock-Befehl über die Eingabeaufforderung. Damit wird die Karte absolut willenlos.


Force  Flash meinst du denke ich.


dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Wie sich Nvidia davon jemals wieder erholen soll. JUST BUY IT!!
> 
> Zen 3 Tests bald. Laut Händler gute menge.
> 
> ...


Was soll die Grafik darstellen?


----------



## dmasiretteb (2. November 2020)

Dass keiner darauf kommt wundert mich, die Balken gehen nach Nummern der Gpu deswegen ist AMD so weit oben.

6900 ist um vieles mehr als 3090. Deswegen ist die Vega 64 so mickrig da nur 64.

Ahh Moment Incoming.  Deswegen auch Blödsinn.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2020)

Verwirre mich doch nicht so.


----------



## Edelhamster (2. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Probier ich vielleicht mal aus, das Treiber der WX8200 lief auf der Karte.
> 
> Force  Flash meinst du denke ich.


Force Flash inklusive der unlockrom Geschichte, ansonsten aber die wohl übliche Vorgehensweise, jioo.

Also nur per cd in der Admin-Eingabeaufforderung in den AtiFlash, Version 2.93, Ordner gewechselt

amdvbflashWin.exe -unlockrom 0
-> ausgeführt und Bestätigung abgewartet, dann

amdvbflashWin.exe -f -pa 0 "Biosname".rom

Programming-Vorgang abgewartet und System neugestartet.

Hab -pa  anstatt -p im zweiten Befehlssatz genutzt, weil der bei mir den Displayadapter vorher iwie nicht auflisten wollte, dass ich den gezielt ansprechen könnte. Drüberbügeln für alle hat dann aber halt funktioniert.
Mir war vorher tatsächlich nicht bekannt, dass man den ID mismatch so einfach aushebeln kann.

edit: probier mal


----------



## Stormado (2. November 2020)

Heyho, ich werde mir, sobald zum entsprechend normalen Preis verfügbar, eine 6800XT holen. Modell, mal sehen.

Nun habe ich mir eben das aktuell Video von Igor angesehen, indem er zig Netzteile mit einem 10900K und der aktuellen Nvidia-Riege getestet hat. Da wird schon ein 650W-Netzteil der Mittelklasse mindestens empfohlen. Wobei es da gut und gerne um maximales OC der CPU und GPU geht, die die Netzteilte teilweise zum Abschalten zwingen.

Ich habe derzeit ein Straight Power 10 Gold mit 500 Watt - Kauf war in 03/2017. In der Signatur könnt ihr entnehmen, dass ich einen 1800X nutze, der nicht übertaktet ist, RAM ist bei 3200Mhz. Daher stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich hier eventuell an ein neues Netzteil denken müsste? Alles nur Theorie bislang, ich weiß, aber ein wenig kann man ja schon vermuten, wohin es gehen wird.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich vermutlich die 6800XT ein wenig undervolten werde, damit die Leistungsaufnahme ein sinkt und sie kühler wird. Übertakten kommt bei mir auch weiterhin nicht in Frage, eher tausche ich das System vollständig aus. Geplant wäre hier 2022.


----------



## dmasiretteb (2. November 2020)

Viel Glück dabei, wenn die erste Welle um MSRP weg ist gehts ab 800 los. Wir haben echt eingeschissen.


----------



## Stormado (2. November 2020)

Naja, ich gehe davon aus, dass ich mit der 1080 noch bis mindestens Januar leben muss. Vielleicht haben wir dann Glück.


----------



## bath92 (2. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hast doch zehn Jahre Garantie drauf, einmal retour und ein neues schicken lassen. Das klappt übrigens problemlos solange man die Rechnung hat, sogar wenn man nicht 1. Käufer ist. Also das du dich damit so zufrieden gibts kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, das haste ja auch nicht umsonst bekommen.



Werd ich machen sobald das System auf das neue Netzteil umgebaut ist. 

Ein mögliches Austauschnetzteil von Seasonic würde ich aber vermutlich trotzdem originalverpackt weiter verkaufen.


Edit: 
@FormatC (Igor) hat die aktuellen be quiet! Netzteil mit Ampere mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft. Dürfte auch für die BigNavi-Karten als Ausblick ganz interessant sein.

GeForce RTX 3090, RTX 3080 und RTX 3070 mit Core i9-10900K gegen 11x be quiet System Power 9, Pure Power 11, Straight Power 11 und Dark Power Pro 12!

Für die Lesefaulen: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBZNzhoWSyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dmasiretteb (2. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Verwirre mich doch nicht so.


Wie ist den dein Samsung 144Hz HDR Monitor will so einen eventuell verschenken zu Weihnachten, habe mit Samsung auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht aber habe mir gedacht ich frage mal.


----------



## DerSchlaefer (2. November 2020)

Habe auch so einen Samsung Monitor und bin damit super zufrieden. Persönlich kann ich den weiter empfehlen, auch wenn es einige Stimmen gegen HDR gibt, da er nur HDR 600 hat. Ansonsten gefällt mir die Farbdarstellung und 144Hz mit Freesync sind schon nett


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2020)

Hervorragender Kontrast, FS2 und schon zu justieren. Der große Fuß brauch viel Platz. Das HDR ist super, im Büro brauch man in der Regel nicht mehr als 600Nits. Mit 1000+ brennst du dir die Iris raus nachts.


----------



## RavionHD (3. November 2020)

Hi Leute, ich überlege mir ernsthaft eine RX 6800XT statt einer RTX 3080 zu kaufen, ich hätte da nur eine Frage zu Treibern:
Ich höre im Netz, egal ob auf Youtube, Reddit oder anderen Foren, dass AMD bzw RDNA 1 mit enormen Treiberproblemen zu kämpfen hat, und dass viele Spieler durchgängig Probleme haben.
Wie ist eure Erfahrung dahingehend?


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Hab zwei übertaktete Karten derzeit in Betrieb, keine Probleme. Was ich aber lange hatte war ein Soundbug mit der Navi in Verbindung mit einem AVR.


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Erfahrung dahingehend?


Kein einziger Fehler, außer dass der Speicher nicht runtertaktet (übliches >1 Monitor Problem)


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich überlege mir ernsthaft eine RX 6800XT statt einer RTX 3080 zu kaufen, ich hätte da nur eine Frage zu Treibern:
> Ich höre im Netz, egal ob auf Youtube, Reddit oder anderen Foren, dass AMD bzw RDNA 1 mit enormen Treiberproblemen zu kämpfen hat, und dass viele Spieler durchgängig Probleme haben.
> Wie ist eure Erfahrung dahingehend?


Hab meine 5700XT Red Devil seit Release Day im Grunde und hatte nie ein einziges Problem von Anfang an. 

Viele dieser Meldungen über Navi10 kamen wohl zustande, weil am Anfang ein paar Chips aus irgendeinem Grund mehr Spannung im niedrig frequenten Bereich benötigten, was sich aber später erledigt hat. Hatte aber dann auch nix mit dem Treiber zu tun, sondern eher mit dem Chip selber. 

Ich hab noch ne 1660 super hier und muss sagen, dass Adrenalin einfach ein Traum ist im Gegensatz zu Nvidia. Bei Adrenalin konnte man das Chip Problem ja sogar easy selber beheben, indem man halt einfach die Spannung angepasst hat. Bei Nvidia guckste erstmal blöd. Da geht ohne 3rd Party Tools nix und ich kann noch nicht mal irgendwelche Werte sehen ohne Geforce Experience, in das ich wiederum nicht mal rein komme ohne mich mit Facebook, Google oder sonst was anzumelden...


----------



## Da_Obst (3. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich überlege mir ernsthaft eine RX 6800XT statt einer RTX 3080 zu kaufen, ich hätte da nur eine Frage zu Treibern:
> Ich höre im Netz, egal ob auf Youtube, Reddit oder anderen Foren, dass AMD bzw RDNA 1 mit enormen Treiberproblemen zu kämpfen hat, und dass viele Spieler durchgängig Probleme haben.
> Wie ist eure Erfahrung dahingehend?


Abgesehen von ein paar kleinen Wehwehchen habe/hatte ich mit meiner Karte keine nennenswerten Probleme. 
Über die verschiedenen Treiberversionen hinweg hat Freesync manchmal nicht ordentlich funktioniert. Wobei das nun aber schon seit geraumer Zeit problemlos läuft. Ansonsten kann ich eigentlich nichts beanstanden. Die Navi ist mit Abstand eine der lässigsten Karten die ich je hatte. Ich hab mittlerweile auch schon ein Dutzend andere Systeme mit N10 zusammengebastelt und die laufen auch alle problemlos.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

Verbaut hab ich übrigens von Navi 10 im Laufe des Jahres 2019 in den verschiedensten Rechnern von Bekannten und Freunden 1x Red Devil, 2x Nitro+ und 2x FE
Alle davon laufen out of the box seit Beginn an ohne Probleme.


----------



## drstoecker (3. November 2020)

Es gibt generell keine treiberprobleme bei amd.
Meist liegen die Probleme woanders. Wenn ich im netz schaue dann sehe ich auch viele Einträge, aber bei Nvidia sieht es nicht anders aus, würde sogar sagen da sieht es noch düsterer aus. Aktuell sieht es so aus als ob es keine weg an big navi vorbei gibt. Für Nvidia spricht außer „hoher“ Rtx Leistung und dlss nichts, und ob man diese beiden Features braucht im Vergleich zum big navi Aufpreis muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Pro big navi kommt aufjedenfall ein geringerer Stromverbrauch, 16GB vram und der geringere Preis, noch ein paar schöne Features. Die Leistung bewegt sich auf einem Level.
Aber erstmal heißt es übermorgen einen 5800x/5900x ergattern.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Habt Ihr CAS im Godfall Video gesehen? Das sah schon Hammer aus.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ppLFctc0iMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2020)

AMD Radeon RX 6000 RDNA 2 Graphics Cards To Support All Raytracing Games Based on Microsoft DXR & Vulkan APIs
					

AMD has confirmed raytracing support for its Radeon RX 6000 RDNA 2 graphics cards in all Microsoft DXR & Vulkan raytracing API games.




					wccftech.com


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX 6000 RDNA 2 Graphics Cards To Support All Raytracing Games Based on Microsoft DXR & Vulkan APIs
> 
> 
> AMD has confirmed raytracing support for its Radeon RX 6000 RDNA 2 graphics cards in all Microsoft DXR & Vulkan raytracing API games.
> ...


Wow 
Deutlich mehr Titel als ich erwartet hätte. Was wurde ich angefeindet in den Battlethreads weil mir keiner glauben wollte


> AMD will support all ray tracing titles using industry-based standards, including the Microsoft DXR API and the upcoming Vulkan raytracing API. *Games making of use of proprietary raytracing APIs and extensions will not be supported.*


----------



## EyRaptor (3. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Force Flash inklusive der unlockrom Geschichte, ansonsten aber die wohl übliche Vorgehensweise, jioo.
> 
> Also nur per cd in der Admin-Eingabeaufforderung in den AtiFlash, Version 2.93, Ordner gewechselt
> 
> ...


Hmmm, also das sieht wirklich spannend aus.

Ich überlege gerade ob sich das auf die im oc-kastrierte 5600XT übertragen lässt.


----------



## Edelhamster (3. November 2020)

Was willst du genau erreichen? Schader freischalten, OC-Headroom erhöhen oder Pro-Treiber nutzen?


----------



## EyRaptor (3. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Was willst du genau erreichen? Schader freischalten, OC-Headroom erhöhen oder Pro-Treiber nutzen?


OC-Headroom erhöhen .
Bisher macht meine 5600xt Red Devil nur für absoluten Silent-Betrieb und zum Stromsparen im Sommer sinn.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Naja mit den 6GB kannst du eh nicht mehr viel reißen abseits von FHD.


----------



## 3rrOr (3. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja mit den 6GB kannst du eh nicht mehr viel reißen abseits von FHD.


Sag das nicht, zocke auch mit ner 980ti WQHD ^^ Sicher muss man da ein paar Abstriche machen, aber zwischen Ultra und hoch sieht man mittlerweile auch kaum mehr Unterschiede


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (3. November 2020)

freue mich auf die 6900xt, hoffe, es wird genügend Karten zum Verkaufsstart geben; geplant ist auch ein 5900x, mal sehen wies da aussieht


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

3rrOr schrieb:


> Sag das nicht, zocke auch mit ner 980ti WQHD ^^ Sicher muss man da ein paar Abstriche machen, aber zwischen Ultra und hoch sieht man mittlerweile auch kaum mehr Unterschiede


Ja klar, man kann alles hinbiegen. Alles eine Frage des Anspruchs.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Frag mich mal mit einer RX580


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2020)

Bin seit nem Monat mit ner GT 730 unterwegs, was soll ich denn sagen? Bin froh das ich surfen kann^^


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

Wenn die Verfügbarkeit schlecht ist, wird das hier ein richtiges Spektakel im Forum  
Mir kommts so vor, als ob einige Leute hier nur mit Übergangskarten auf die neuen Generationen warten


----------



## Blackout27 (3. November 2020)

Mal eine kurze Frage zu den RX6000er Karten. AMD nennt ja zwei Taktraten wie zum Beispiel bei der 6800 wo ~1800 und 2100 MHz angeben werden. Welche sind jetzt fürs Spielen relevant weil sich die TF Angabe auf den zweiten Wert bezieht.

Kann mich da jemand aufklären?^^

Ich würde mir nämlich gerne sonst eine 6800X kaufen und hoffentlich etwas UV auf 250 Watt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage zu den RX6000er Karten. AMD nennt ja zwei Taktraten wie zum Beispiel bei der 6800 wo ~1800 und 2100 MHz angeben werden. Welche sind jetzt fürs Spielen relevant weil sich die TF Angabe auf den zweiten Wert bezieht.


Mittlerweile gibts doch 3?
GPU Clock, Game Clock, Boost Clock
Relevant für den ingame Takt ist Game Clock (meines Wissens nach)
Boost ist der Takt, der unter optimalen Bedingungen kurzfristig gehalten werden kann. Also gute Temperaturen, etc.


----------



## Gagapa (3. November 2020)

Was denkt ihr über die Verfügbarkeit am 1. Tag, wie lang haben wir Zeit :O?


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Max 15min



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wenn die Verfügbarkeit schlecht ist, wird das hier ein richtiges Spektakel im Forum
> Mir kommts so vor, als ob einige Leute hier nur mit Übergangskarten auf die neuen Generationen warten



Joh Navi 5700 und V56


----------



## Edelhamster (3. November 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> OC-Headroom erhöhen .
> Bisher macht meine 5600xt Red Devil nur für absoluten Silent-Betrieb und zum Stromsparen im Sommer sinn.


Ist dann nicht der Red Bios Editor, den du auf igorslab findest, der geeignetste Ansatz?


----------



## EyRaptor (3. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja mit den 6GB kannst du eh nicht mehr viel reißen abseits von FHD.


Och du, je nachdem 
Wenn man derart aktuelle Spiele spielt wie ich, dann ist 5k auch easy machbar^^.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICH BRAUCHE!!! aber dennoch ne 6900xt 



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ist dann nicht der Red Bios Editor, den du auf igorslab findest, der geeignetste Ansatz?



Das geht nicht wegen des Signature Checks.
Mit dem gemoddetem Bios initialisiert der Treiber nicht.
Hab ich schon probiert .


----------



## Blackout27 (3. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibts doch 3?
> GPU Clock, Game Clock, Boost Clock
> Relevant für den ingame Takt ist Game Clock (meines Wissens nach)
> Boost ist der Takt, der unter optimalen Bedingungen kurzfristig gehalten werden kann. Also gute Temperaturen, etc.



Danke für die Aufklärung. Also wird Big Navi zwischen 1,8-2Ghz in Spielen anlegen.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2020)

Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit einem 6800XT Modell.
Aufpreis zum 6900XT steht in keinem Verhältnis.
Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie ätzend es ist so lange Zeit ohne GPU auszuharren.
Bis ich eine 6800XT in Händen halten werde, wird wahrscheinlich locker insgesamt über 2 Monate vergangen sein, oder deutlich mehr, wenn es wie bei Ampere endet und es keine GPUs gibt.
Kann die GT730 nicht mehr sehen, aber bin auch dankbar die zu haben, immerhin kann ich so surfen und vids schauen^^


----------



## TheMopse (4. November 2020)

Wisst ihr wie es bei der neuen Karten aussieht mit dem Streaming Support? Bzw ist schon etwas dazu bekannt? Habe in meinem aktuellen PC (R 1700, 1080ti) immer per nvenc gestreamt, auch paar mal per CPU aber da lief es nicht so rund. (Imgame hat es sich iwie angefühlt als ob es ein krassen Inputlag geben würde und nicht sauber läuft) Und bei der letzten Grafikkarten Generation, die 5000 Reihe war der AMD eigene Encoder nicht so gut wie ich mitbekommen habe. Hatte eig ein Single Setup angepeilt mit nem 5900x und ner 6800XT oder der 6900XT. Bin jetzt etwas unsicher dann doch lieber ne Nvidia Karte? Jemand in einer ähnlichen Situation? 

Danke schonmal ^^


----------



## EyRaptor (4. November 2020)

Naja, ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wie das bei RDNA2 aussieht, aber ich gehe davon aus dass der 5900X das auch stemmen sollte . Der spielt dann ja doch in einer gaaaaaanz anderen Liega als der r7 1700.
In den Launch Reviews solltest du aber Infos dazu finden.



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit einem 6800XT Modell.
> Aufpreis zum 6900XT steht in keinem Verhältnis.



Stimmt absolut. Ich will aber benchen 




Duvar schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie ätzend es ist so lange Zeit ohne GPU auszuharren.
> Bis ich eine 6800XT in Händen halten werde, wird wahrscheinlich locker insgesamt über 2 Monate vergangen sein, oder deutlich mehr, wenn es wie bei Ampere endet und es keine GPUs gibt.
> Kann die GT730 nicht mehr sehen, aber bin auch dankbar die zu haben, immerhin kann ich so surfen und vids schauen^^



Deine CPUs tauschst du ja schon wie Unterhosen. Bei ner gebrauchten GPU könntest du das ja auch mal so machen.
They are Billions aus meinem Screenshot oben müsste übrigens auch mit ner gt 730 laufen 
Was würdest du denn so spielen, wenn du jetzt ne "richtige" GPU verbaut hättest?

Ich bin für (gebrauchte) Backup GPUs. Hilft in solchen Fällen ungemein.


----------



## Edelhamster (4. November 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das geht nicht wegen des Signature Checks.
> Mit dem gemoddetem Bios initialisiert der Treiber nicht.
> Hab ich schon probiert .


Nehme an du bist schon mit dem 170W/14Gbps Bios für die RedDevil unterwegs?
Safe way als kleines Upgrade wäre vllt das Gigabyte Windforce OC oder Asus Strix OC Bios mit 180W +20% PT Uplift. 12W mehr.. nicht die Welt, aber besser als nichts? (Beide bei Techpower Up zu finden)

Sonst schau mal ob du zufällig Micron Speicher verbaut hast. Solltest auf der PowerColor gute Chance haben, dass es kein Samsung ist und ist ja mit GPU-Z leicht auszulesen.

Dafür gäbe es dann ein 360W/2100Mhz unlock Bios.
Aber in zwei Schritten empfohlen:
1) auf dieses MSI Bios updaten





						ati2.9.rar
					






					drive.google.com
				




Mit dem Befehl
amdvbflash -f -p 0 224178.rom

Danach PC restart und GPU-Z check ob MSI drin steht.

2) bei Erfolg auf das Unlock Bios upgraden





						amdvbflash.rar
					






					drive.google.com
				




mit dem Befehl
amdvbflash -p 0 5600microunlocked.rom

Check die Settings dann auf jeden Fall!
1925Mhz Core und 1820Mhz Mem. Bei Instabilität Spannung leicht anheben.
Geht rauf bis 2100Mhz und 1.2V.
360W sind natürlich nicht realistisch, aber hinterlegt und die Karte läuft damit quasi ohne Limit.
Zugriffe über den Red Bios Editor sollten mit dem Bios dann ebenfalls funktionieren!

Alles auf eigene Gefahr - aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt. Viel Spaß und Erfolg.

edit: von den Gdrive-Filenames nicht irritieren lassen, die ROM´s sind da mit drin. Ich pack Sie hier aber auch nochmal in den Anhang.

edit 2: ggbfs kannst du auf der PowerColor nur das SilentBios überflashen.


----------



## 3rrOr (4. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit einem 6800XT Modell.
> Aufpreis zum 6900XT steht in keinem Verhältnis.
> Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie ätzend es ist so lange Zeit ohne GPU auszuharren.
> Bis ich eine 6800XT in Händen halten werde, wird wahrscheinlich locker insgesamt über 2 Monate vergangen sein, oder deutlich mehr, wenn es wie bei Ampere endet und es keine GPUs gibt.
> Kann die GT730 nicht mehr sehen, aber bin auch dankbar die zu haben, immerhin kann ich so surfen und vids schauen^^


Ich fühle mit und kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, wie es ist zu warten ^^ Vor allem warte ich auf die 6700(xt), das wird wohl noch länger dauern....

Kann meine 980ti auch nicht mehr hören... die Lüfter machen furchtbare Geräusche


----------



## Da_Obst (4. November 2020)

Ich für meinen Teil bin von der 6800XT sehr angetan. Doppelter Speicher, ca. doppelte Leistung, das wär doch mal wieder ein ordentliches Upgrade. ^^
Allerdings werd ich warten bis das Teil so auf ~500€ fällt. Zu Release kaufen fällt sowieso flach weil es keine WaKü-Blöcke gibt. 
Eigentlich reicht mir die 5700XT ja dicke aus. Die hat mehr als genug Leistung für die Spiele, welche aktuell bei mir laufen. Das macht es schwer, erneutes Geldverbrennen zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## I3ooTz (4. November 2020)

Hat jemand von euch Infos bzgl. neuen Freesync Monitoren?
ich struggle zwischen rtx 3090 und rx6900xt - 6800xt aber ich finde nur G-sync Monitore, die meinen Ansprüchen entsprechen 
4k
32"
va oder ips 60-144hz

Eben das Freesync Pendant zu dem 
Acer X32
Asus PG32UQX


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. November 2020)

I3ooTz schrieb:


> Eben das Freesync Pendant zu dem
> Acer X32
> Asus PG32UQX


Keine der beiden Monitore kann ich irgendwo zu kaufen finden?



I3ooTz schrieb:


> 4k
> 32"
> va oder ips 60-144hz


Gibt es nicht. Es ist aktuell kein einziger Monitor mit 4k, 32" VA, IPS, und 144Hz gelistet. 





						Monitore mit Diagonale ab 31.5", Diagonale bis 32", Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS/VA, Bildwiederholfrequenz: 144Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: AMD FreeSync Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Monitore mit Diagonale ab 31.5", Diagonale bis 32", Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS/VA, Bildwiederholfrequenz: 144Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: AMD FreeSync




					geizhals.de
				



Entweder nur 60Hz:





						Monitore mit Diagonale ab 31.5", Diagonale bis 32", Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS/VA, Variable Synchronisierung: AMD FreeSync Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Monitore mit Diagonale ab 31.5", Diagonale bis 32", Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS/VA, Variable Synchronisierung: AMD FreeSync




					geizhals.de
				



Oder andere Größe:





						Monitore mit Diagonale bis 32", Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS/VA, Bildwiederholfrequenz: 144Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: AMD FreeSync Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Monitore mit Diagonale bis 32", Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS/VA, Bildwiederholfrequenz: 144Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: AMD FreeSync




					geizhals.de


----------



## I3ooTz (4. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Keine der beiden Monitore kann ich irgendwo zu kaufen finden?


Ja, die wurden bisher nur angekündigt. Aber bzgl. Freesnyc Monitoren gabs eben noch überhaupt nichts in die Richtung.

Danke dir trotzdem!


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. November 2020)

I3ooTz schrieb:


> Ja, die wurden bisher nur angekündigt. Aber bzgl. Freesnyc Monitoren gabs eben noch überhaupt nichts in die Richtung.
> 
> Danke dir trotzdem!


Naja angekündigt bringt dir ja auch nix  Du kannst weder mit Freesync noch mit Gsync so einen Monitor kaufen 
Aber muss es 32" sein?








						LG UltraGear 27GN950-B ab € 669,88 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für LG UltraGear 27GN950-B ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 27"/68.6cm • Auflösung: 3840x2160, 16:9, 163ppi • Helligkeit: 400cd/m² • Kontrast: 1.000:1 (st… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Der hat alles was du willst und Hardware Unboxed hat ihn heute reviewed. Hat sehr gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## I3ooTz (4. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Naja angekündigt bringt dir ja auch nix  Du kannst weder mit Freesync noch mit Gsync so einen Monitor kaufen
> Aber muss es 32" sein?
> 
> 
> ...


Ja bringt mir nichts, aber ich weiß zumindest, dass im Hintergrund was in Planung ist  Bei Freesync Monitoren in dem Bereicht ist halt Totenstille  

Ja den hatte ich auch schon im Auge.. Wäre perfekt aber es müssen wirklich mind. 28" sein. Ich habe 3 Monitore und die beiden "2nd Screens" sind halt leider 28" War dumm aber jetzt ist es so


----------



## blautemple (4. November 2020)

Wenn du mit 48" leben könntest wäre der OLED48CX ne Alternative:








						LG OLED48CX9LB | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für LG OLED48CX9LB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 48"/122cm • Auflösung: 3840x2160 • Panel: OLED • Hintergrundbeleuchtung: nein, Panel selbstleu… ✔ Fernseher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Allerdings musst du dir damit dann über die typischen Oled Nachteile bewusst. Das heißt du solltest für Office Geschichten im Idealfall noch einen 2. Monitor haben. Zum zocken ist der aber ein absoluter Traum, wenn der Sitzabstand entsprechend groß ist. Ich sitze beim zocken ca 1m bis 1,2m weit weg und da passt die Größe perfekt. Zur Bildqualität muss ich nichts weiter sagen. Oled halt


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (4. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte auch einen neuen Moni holen, wenn der neue Pc kommt. Acer hat den hier angekündigt: XB323QK
soll aber erst 2021 rauskommen
Der LG hört sich gut an, mal schauen


----------



## solida (4. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wenn die Verfügbarkeit schlecht ist, wird das hier ein richtiges Spektakel im Forum
> Mir kommts so vor, als ob einige Leute hier nur mit Übergangskarten auf die neuen Generationen warten


Hab auch eine rx580 als übergang im einsatz. Vll sollte ich auf die igpu umsteigen und schnell verkaufen, bevor alle übergangskarten bei ebay landen. 


davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Naja angekündigt bringt dir ja auch nix  Du kannst weder mit Freesync noch mit Gsync so einen Monitor kaufen
> Aber muss es 32" sein?
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich auch im Auge wenn der günstiger wird, als Nachfolger zum Ultragear 850. Aber 4K schön und gut, dann hab ich zwar 4k aber fps wie mit wqhd und 2060super. 100fps herum aber keine 144fps.


----------



## NuVirus (5. November 2020)

ich warte auch noch auf nen guten 32" 4k Monitor, so lange nutze ich je nach Szenario nen 32" 4k 60Hz oder 165Hz WQHD 27"


----------



## chill_eule (5. November 2020)

Es geht noch besser: Turbo Mode!









						AMD Radeon RX 6800XT - BIOS verrät neue Details zu Rage Mode, Turbo Mode und Silent Mode | Exklusiv | igor´sLAB
					

Das BIOS einer Boardpartnerkarte bringt uns diesmal neue Erkenntnisse, zumal auch unser MorePowerTool in der aktuellsten Beta nun bereits mit den neuen Radeon-Karten umzugehen weiß. Der Dank geht hier…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. November 2020)

solida schrieb:


> Hab ich auch im Auge wenn der günstiger wird, als Nachfolger zum Ultragear 850. Aber 4K schön und gut, dann hab ich zwar 4k aber fps wie mit wqhd und 2060super. 100fps herum aber keine 144fps.


Ich würde dennoch eine höhere Auflösung IMMER bevorzugen. Das ist doch ein viel größerer Unterschied als die FPS. Endlich ist eine neue Generation fähig 4k flüssig darzustellen. Das muss man doch auch mal nutzen 

Und seien wir mal ehrlich; 144 FPS sind nett, aber dank Freesync ist das kein großer Unterschied zu 100 FPS. Und das sage ich als jemand der da den Unterschied merken kann, viele werden überhaupt nix merken bei 100 FPS vs 144 FPS.

Bei Spielen die keine schnellen Ego Shooter sind, wie z.B. Doom was so ziemlich der schnellste Shooter überhaupt ist, limitere ich mit Chill sogar auf 100, einfach um Strom zu sparen, weil mehr einfach gar nicht nötig ist.


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2020)

Nur gibt es keinen UHD 100Hz Monitor, ausser natürlich mit HDR und DP1.4 ohne DSC, siehe Gsync Ultimate Monitore.
Und 144Hz zu 60Hz ist schon ein grosser Unterschied, wesentlich grösser als WQHD zu UHD.


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2020)

Ich warte noch auf mehr Auswahl bei den UHD Panels.


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2020)

Da warte ich schon Jahre drauf.  
Mir reicht aber schon WQHD 144Hz+ mit nem ordentlichen FALD und selbst das ist nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2020)

Ja leidertut sich da wenig derzeit.Bis auf die Auflösung bin ich aber mit meinem Samsung sehr zufrieden muss ich sagen.Ich will aber wieder zu UHD zurück.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur gibt es keinen UHD 100Hz Monitor, ausser natürlich mit HDR und DP1.4 ohne DSC, siehe Gsync Ultimate Monitore.
> Und 144Hz zu 60Hz ist schon ein grosser Unterschied, wesentlich grösser als WQHD zu UHD.


Es gibt doch ein paar Monitore 27", 4k, 144 Hz   Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden 
Nur 32" gibt es nicht, das stimmt.


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2020)

4K 144Hz gibts eh nicht, wenn dann UHD 144Hz.
Es gibt aber im Prinzip keinen UHD 100Hz Monitor, weshalb der Vergleich zwischen 100 und 144fps mit adaptive sync etwas hinkt.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. November 2020)

Was mich ja kolossal nervt, ist, dass es keine 29" Ultrawide Monitore mit einer höheren Auflösung als 2560x1080 gibt. Warum ist das so? Technisch nicht machbar? Kein Markt?


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 4K 144Hz gibts eh nicht, wenn dann UHD 144Hz.


Moment mal; 4k ist doch UHD oder steh ich jetzt vollkommen auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## sunburst1988 (5. November 2020)

Dual QHD 120Hz mit Freesync und HDR 1000 ist der Sweetspot.

Fight me!


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2020)

4K=4096*2160 17:9
UHD=3840*2160 16:9
Da UHD wesentlich weiter verbreitet ist und 4K sich viel besser vermarkten lässt, sagen fast alle 4K dazu.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 4K=4096*2160 17:9
> UHD=3840*2160 16:9
> Da UHD wesentlich weiter verbreitet ist und 4K sich viel besser vermarkten lässt, sagen fast alle 4K dazu.


Oh wow, gut zu wissen. Wenn von 4k die Rede war, ist sozusagen im kompletten Internet von 3840x2160 die Rede...
Also ist es der selbe Quatsch wie mit WQHD sei 2k  

Gut, dann meine ich UHD. Stand jetzt, wüsste ich nicht was gegen einen UHD 144Hz Monitor spricht für Navi21. Passt mMn optimal. Man kriegt halt nur 27", nicht 32", das ist der einzige Kompromiss.


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2020)

Naja 4K für UHD geht ja noch einigermaßen klar.
Aber 2K für WQHD ist mal sowas von weit von den 2000.
Wobei viel bestimmt nicht mal wissen wofür die 4K stehen sollen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wobei viel bestimmt nicht mal wissen wofür die 4K stehen sollen.


Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich das auch nicht, wofür steht es denn?

Bisher dachte ich, dass die Bezeichnung 2k für WQHD deshalb falsch ist, weil es vertikal ja nicht mal ansatzweise 2000 Pixel sind, sondern eben nur 1440. Aber wenn ich danach gehe, dann ist UHD ja auch nicht mal ansatzweise 4k, sind ja auch nur 2160 Pixel  Jetzt bin ich verwirrt  Oder nimmt man für den Begriff 4k die horizontalen Pixel? Das würde irgendwie keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2020)

Letzteres.
Deswegen wäre WQHD dann auch eher 2,5K und 2K halt FHD.
Am Besten ist aber immer noch die volle Auflösung oder Zeilen+Seitenverhältnis.
Also zB für WQHD 2560x1440 oder 1440p 16:9.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Letzteres.
> Deswegen wäre WQHD dann auch eher 2,5K und 2K halt FHD.


Ahhh okay, ergibt Sinn. Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Was mich ja kolossal nervt, ist, dass es keine 29" Ultrawide Monitore mit einer höheren Auflösung als 2560x1080 gibt. Warum ist das so? Technisch nicht machbar? Kein Markt?


Ach Mist, wenn @JoM79 darauf keine Antwort hat, bin ich WIRKLICH aufgeschmissen...


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zkRWsqJGYL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal was zu lachen um die Wartezeit auf BigNavi zu versüßen


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ach Mist, wenn @JoM79 darauf keine Antwort hat, bin ich WIRKLICH aufgeschmissen...


Einfach kein wirklicher Markt vorhanden.
Selbst der Markt für 29" 21:9 UW-UXGA ist schon sehr klein.
In der Grösse ist FHD 23"-24" einfach marktbestimmend.


----------



## drstoecker (5. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Was mich ja kolossal nervt, ist, dass es keine 29" Ultrawide Monitore mit einer höheren Auflösung als 2560x1080 gibt. Warum ist das so? Technisch nicht machbar? Kein Markt?


29“ mit 21:9 ist fürn arsch, 34“ sollten es schon sein.


----------



## big-maec (5. November 2020)

Naja, wenn der Grafikarten Launch so abgeht wie bei den Ryzen jetzt. Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Grafikarten Launch so abgeht wie bei den Ryzen jetzt. Prost Mahlzeit.


5800X ist noch da und 5600X war lange da 
Nur 5900X und 5950X konnte man vergessen


----------



## Edelhamster (5. November 2020)

Ich find die beiden Monitore ja ganz attraktiv






						Mi Deutschland
					






					mobile.mi.com
				









						iiyama - G-Master GB3461WQSU-B1 Ultrawide-Gaming in Perfektion: Der GB3461WSQU Red Eagle mit FreeSync Premium.
					

Der 34'' G-MASTER GB3461WQSU, bekannt als Red Eagle, ist Ihr  Wettbewerbsvorteil, den Sie benötigen, um Ihr volles Spielpotenzial auszuschöpfen. Ausgestattet mit der FreeSync-Technologie, 144Hz Bildwiederholrate und einer Reaktionszeit von 1ms können Sie Entscheidungen in Sekundenbruchteilen...




					iiyama.com
				




Also von den prinzipiellen Specs in Kombination mit einem Preis below 500 Eier. An guten Tagen und je nach Händler sogar nur 400.
Weiß nur nicht,ob mir die Auflösung, nach über 5 Jahren gewohnten vollen 4K + FreeSync, am Ende dauerhaft genügen würden.
Auf iiyama lass ich nach der Nutzungszeit auf jeden Fall nichts kommen.


----------



## Wurstpaket (5. November 2020)

Ich habe den iiyama und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2020)

Wann kommt eigentlich das nächste Promovideo?


----------



## solida (5. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur gibt es keinen UHD 100Hz Monitor, ausser natürlich mit HDR und DP1.4 ohne DSC, siehe Gsync Ultimate Monitore.
> Und 144Hz zu 60Hz ist schon ein grosser Unterschied, wesentlich grösser als WQHD zu UHD.



Was ist denn mit dem ultragear von LG GN950?
Kein 4K @144hz?


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2020)

Nö, UHD 144Hz.
Aber was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun?


----------



## solida (5. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nö, UHD 144Hz.
> Aber was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun?



Ist schon spät, kann nicht mehr denken. 
Also bezog sich deine Aussage nur daraufhin das es nicht 3840Pixel xxx sind, was 4K wäre, sondern nur 3440xxxx was UHD ist?!


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. November 2020)

solida schrieb:


> Ist schon spät, kann nicht mehr denken.
> Also bezog sich deine Aussage nur daraufhin das es nicht 3840Pixel xxx sind, was 4K wäre, sondern nur 3440xxxx was UHD ist?!


Eben nicht. 3840 Pixel sind keine 4k, sondern UHD. Wurde vorhin erklärt:


JoM79 schrieb:


> 4K=4096*2160 17:9
> UHD=3840*2160 16:9


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2020)

Bitte was?
3840*2160 ist UHD.
4K wäre 4096*2160 und deine wahrscheinlich 3440*1440 sind UWQHD.

Zu langsam.


----------



## solida (6. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Eben nicht. 3840 Pixel sind keine 4k, sondern UHD. Wurde vorhin erklärt:



Stimmt sry - ja kenne ich sonst auch, aber schon sehr müde gewesen


----------



## solida (6. November 2020)

Wird das am 18ten dann wohl genauso laufen wie bei den Ryzens gestern, dass die REF GPUs bei den Händlern vorab gelistet sein werden?

Also nicht wie bei Nvidia nur über den Hersteller REF bezogen werden kann!?

Soweit bekannt folgen am 18.11 erstmal ausschließlich die Ref Modelle - evtl. auch schon Customs, aber laut hören sagen kommen die am 25.11.


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2020)

Ja Amd Refs werden immer über die Bordpartner mit vertrieben.


----------



## NuVirus (7. November 2020)

bin mal gespannt ob es Modelle gibt die bezahlbar sind und gute Designs haben dazu eben 2x HDMI wie ne Asus Strix oder TUF.


----------



## SLNC (7. November 2020)

Wann läuft eigtl das Reviewembargo aus?


----------



## drstoecker (7. November 2020)

SLNC schrieb:


> Wann läuft eigtl das Reviewembargo aus?


Wahrscheinlich erst am 18. wenn die Karten in den Verkauf gehe .


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja Amd Refs werden immer über die Bordpartner mit vertrieben.


Lustigerweise immer mit Sapphire mitentwickelt, aber vertreiben dürfen dann alle


----------



## Krautmausch (7. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> 3840*2160 ist UHD.
> 4K wäre 4096*2160 und deine wahrscheinlich 3440*1440 sind UWQHD.
> 
> Zu langsam.


WQHD und UWQHD sind auch falsche Bezeichnungen. HD ist bereits eine Breitbildauflösung, damit ist QHD auch eine Breitbildauflösung, somit ist es überhaupt nicht nötig, nochmal Wide davor zu pappen. Konsequent ist UWQHD auch doppelt gemoppelt. Also nochmal, alles mit HD im Namen ist bereits 16:9, daher ist 2560x1440 einfach QHD, nicht WQHD. 3440x1440 in 21,5:9 könnte man als WQHD bezeichnen, wird aber als UWQHD bezeichnet. UWQHD wäre vielleicht 5120x1440 oder so, also 32:9.


----------



## blautemple (7. November 2020)

Es gibt übrigens auch qHD 
Als „quarterHD“.


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. November 2020)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> WQHD und UWQHD sind auch falsche Bezeichnungen. HD ist bereits eine Breitbildauflösung, damit ist QHD auch eine Breitbildauflösung, somit ist es überhaupt nicht nötig, nochmal Wide davor zu pappen. Konsequent ist UWQHD auch doppelt gemoppelt. Also nochmal, alles mit HD im Namen ist bereits 16:9, daher ist 2560x1440 einfach QHD, nicht WQHD. 3440x1440 in 21,5:9 könnte man als WQHD bezeichnen, wird aber als UWQHD bezeichnet. UWQHD wäre vielleicht 5120x1440 oder so, also 32:9.


mind = blown

HD ist meines Wissens nach 720p 16:9 also 1280x720
QHD also wie 4x720p Monitore, also 2560x1440


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2020)

WQHD und UWQHD stimmt schon. 
W ist normalerweise 16:9 und UW 21:9. 
Wenn alles mit HD im Namen schon 16:9 ist, können deine weiteren Auflösungen mit 21:9 und 32:9 kein HD sein. 
Davon ab hat HD nichts mit dem Seitenverhältnis zu tun. 


Krautmausch schrieb:


> WQHD und UWQHD sind auch falsche Bezeichnungen. HD ist bereits eine Breitbildauflösung, damit ist QHD auch eine Breitbildauflösung, somit ist es überhaupt nicht nötig, nochmal Wide davor zu pappen. Konsequent ist UWQHD auch doppelt gemoppelt. Also nochmal, alles mit HD im Namen ist bereits 16:9, daher ist 2560x1440 einfach QHD, nicht WQHD. 3440x1440 in 21,5:9 könnte man als WQHD bezeichnen, wird aber als UWQHD bezeichnet. UWQHD wäre vielleicht 5120x1440 oder so, also 32:9.


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> W ist normalerweise 16:9


Müsste dann 1280x720 nicht WHD heißen?


----------



## RavionHD (7. November 2020)

Die Tests für die RTX 3080 gab es wenigstens noch einen Tag vor Launch, ich hoffe das gilt auch für die RX 6800XT.


----------



## drstoecker (7. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Tests für die RTX 3080 gab es wenigstens noch einen Tag vor Launch, ich hoffe das gilt auch für die RX 6800XT.


AMD ist nicht Nvidia. Schau doch wie es bei zen3 abgelaufen ist dann weist du es genau.


----------



## RavionHD (7. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> AMD ist nicht Nvidia. Schau doch wie es bei zen3 abgelaufen ist dann weist du es genau.


Toll, dann werde ich versuchen zu Release eine RX 6800XT zu erwischen, und sie dann zurückgeben wenn die Leistung nicht den Erwartungen entspricht. 
Das sorgt dann nur dafür dass der Bestand schneller leer gefegt wird.


----------



## blautemple (7. November 2020)

Kannst ja einfach stornieren. Die Benchmarks kommen ja zeitgleich. Also schnell bestellen, Benchmarks lesen und dann die Bestellung stornieren oder eben nicht. Die geht ja nicht direkt nach ein paar Minuten raus ^^


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Müsste dann 1280x720 nicht WHD heißen?


Das Wort "normalerweise" hast du gesehen?
Ist halt nix genormt, dann würde es solche Probleme nicht geben.


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Tests für die RTX 3080 gab es wenigstens noch einen Tag vor Launch, ich hoffe das gilt auch für die RX 6800XT.


Ich hasse sowas auch.


----------



## drstoecker (8. November 2020)

Hier mal was Interessantes 
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...-XT-Black-Edition-Bilder-aufgetaucht-1361438/

tippe auf ein Modell von xfx!


----------



## Edelhamster (8. November 2020)

Die Black-Edition sieht ganz gut aus und wird sicherlich Ihre Abnehmer finden, persönlich hab ich an der Optik des Standard-Referenzdesigns aber auch nichts auszusetzen.

Bin zwischenzeitlich ansonsten ja mal auf eine RTX 3080 gewechselt und muss nach ein paar Nutzungstagen tatsächlich sagen, die Bildqualität kommt subjektiv betrachtet nicht an die meiner vorherigen Radeon-Karten heran.
Bin jetzt auf der Geforce heute Morgen auch mal auf 10bit Bildausgabe gewechselt und werd das nochmal weiter Beobachten um das fairer bewerten zu können, aber ob ich so wirklich glücklich mit der Karte werde glaub ich fast nicht mehr. 
Also es läuft alles vernünftig, die Leistung ist gut, Temp´s und Lautstärke i.O., Gsync-Compatible funzt, aber dann so im Detail - wo ist die adjustable Schärferegelung? Ich kann zwar den Schärfefilter aktivieren, aber das dafür hinterlegte Preset ist mir persönlich too much. Im Adrenalin konnte ich ganz genau abstufen, 70%, oder vllt doch auf 80% in diesem Game?
Dann fehlte mir EnhancedSync am Anfang extrem an meinem 60Hz Monitor, sodass ich erstmal gucken musste wie ich das Tearing am oberen Ende/außerhalb der FreeSync-Range beseitigt bekomme. Aktuell limitier ich jetzt auf 59/60Hz, oder nutze gleich Vsync, ob das aber des Weisheits letzter Schluss ist weiß ich nicht. Von FastSync bin ich irgendwie noch nicht wirklich überzeugt.
Dann fehlt mir das Performance-Overlay und grundsätzlich alle ingame Overlay/Settings-Möglichkeiten des Adrenalin extrem.
Darüber hinaus wirkt die Texturqualität iwie immer komprimiert, nicht so knackig/präzise wie beispielsweise auf der VII. Die gesamte Shading-Quality irgendwie von geringerer Qualität, als ob ungenauer berechnet würde, wodurch der Pornofaktor im Bilddetail fehlt und alles so leicht abgewaschen oder stumpf wirkt.

Raytracing zieht dann enorm Leistung und bleibt meiner Meinung nach zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt weit überbewertet. Falls nur nutzbar in Kombination mit DLSS werd ich darauf sicherlich größtenteils verzichten.

Der Nvidia-Treiber für sich betrachtet arbeitet bei mir bis dato absolut stabil, Frametimes passen, das würde ich jetzt positiv sagen wollen, aber Shadercache aufbauen und so Krams verhält sich genauso wie bei den Radeons. 
Erste mal auf ner BF V Map unter DX12 ist das Rubberbanding und Eingeruckel dann sogar deutlich extremer als es auf meiner VII der Fall war.

Naja, Ihr hört es deutlich heraus, ich sehne den Release der RX 6000 Series sehr herbei und werde dann gleich zum Release versuchen das Referenzdesign zu bekommen. Dann nochmal ganz nüchtern die 6800/6900 mit der 3080 inhome vergleichen und entscheiden welche bleibt. 
Vermutlich geht das für den 10GB Bauchschmerz grünen Kampfzwerg nicht gut aus 

Ey und die Abwärme von der 3080 ist ja auch echt wahnwitzig. Ein deutlich wahrnehmbarer Unterschied in negativer Hinsicht zur VII, die ja diesbezüglich eigentlich nie gute PR eingefahren hatte.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. November 2020)

Welches Modell ist es denn?


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

Interessant werde ich auch vergleichen hätte das mit der Bildqualität als Mythos abgetan. Aber das kann man nur vergleichen. Wenn man 2 mal den exakt gleichen Monitor hat und dann nebeneinander vergleicht im gleichen spiel. Hat wer die Möglichkeit?


----------



## Edelhamster (8. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Welches Modell ist es denn?


Gigabyte 3080 Vision OC. Taktet bis 2000MHz hoch und liegt ingame 4K dann meist um 1935-1965 MHz, bei 63-65°C mit 1500-1750rpm.
Richtig dicker Brummer der von der Länge gerade so ins Gehäuse passt. 
Qualität und Optik der Karte sind Top - da hab ich nichts dran auszusetzen.


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Gigabyte 3080 Vision OC. Taktet bis 2000MHz hoch und liegt ingame 4K dann meist um 1935-1965 MHz, bei 63-65°C mit 1500-1750rpm.
> Richtig dicker Brummer der von der Länge gerade so ins Gehäuse passt.
> Qualität und Optik der Karte sind Top - da hab ich nichts dran auszusetzen.




ALT+F3 Kannst du ingame den sharpener einstellen bei Nvidia.


----------



## Downsampler (8. November 2020)

Also das du sagst, die Bildqualität ist schlechter als auf einer Radeon mit der RTX 3080 ist schon ein dicker Hund.


----------



## chill_eule (8. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> ALT+F3


Das ist aber ne gefährliche Kombination  
Möchte nicht wissen, wie viel Leute schon fluchend ausversehen ein Spiel beendet haben ^^


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

Das kannst du googeln das war schon immer so das AMD generell knalligere Farben hat gibt auch recht viel Diskussionsstoff darüber. Ich konnte es auch schon wahrnehmen aber tat es als Placebo ab.  Jedes Mal, wenn ich die Nvidia Karte zu Amd gewechselt habe. Mal schauen ob mir das wieder auffällt, wenn ich die 3080 gegen eine 6800XT tausche am 20 spätestens weiß ich es . Bin gespannt welche bleiben darf.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Das ist aber ne gefährliche Kombination
> Möchte nicht wissen, wie viel Leute schon fluchend ausversehen ein Spiel beendet haben ^^


Ja ist mir schon passiert kann man aber umstellen aber es ist schon praktisch, das man das ingame verstellen kann, so kann man in Echtzeit sehen welcher Schärfegrad optimal ist. Das geht bei AMD leider noch nicht.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. November 2020)

@Downsampler
Hinsichtlich Bildquali war es bei der Radeon VII halt wirklich krass. Karte damals das erste mal eingebaut und es kam so ein richtiger Wow-Effekt auf. Bei der 3080 war ich vom ersten getesteten Game an iwie ernüchtert.

Ich war diesbezüglich aber immer iwo ein Freak der auch seinen HBM nie übertaktet hat, weil dadurch in meinen Augen die Bildqualität abnehmen konnte. Ob das damit zusammenhängt, dass die Signalqualität etwas schlechter wird?
Hab jedenfalls ziemlich gute Augen, bin seit fünf Jahren in 4K unterwegs und nutze jetzt das erste mal eine Karte die Variable Rate Shading unterstützt und aller Voraussicht nach auch eine andere Art der Texturkomprimierung nutzt.
Da kommt vieles zusammen und ob das für einen jeden Relevant ist lass ich absolut offen.
Werde auch definitiv versuchen an der Bildausgabe der Nvidia noch weiter zu justieren, kann ansonsten für den Moment aber halt nur sagen ich bin in diesem Punkt, der für eine Graka neben irgendwelchen Max-FPS Werten für mich halt schon relevant ist, nicht wirklich überzeugt und werde das genau wie @Eivor  Mitte/Ende diesen Monats mit der RX6000 Serie vergleichen.


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

Unser Gehirn ist komplex nur weil wir das mal gehört haben kann es uns auch so erscheinen. Deswegen kann man das nur fair vergleichen mit exakt 2 gleichen Monitoren im gleichen spiel an der gleichen stelle. Nebeneinander mit jeweils der 6800 und der 3080. Für Redakteure sollte das kein Problem sein. Aber wer hat schon Privat 2 mal den gleichen Monitor und auch noch die beiden Gpus. 

Bin ja schon froh gestern die zusage für die 6800xt erhalten zu haben. Unglaublich das man sich Hardware nicht mehr ohne Probleme kaufen kann. Ach schön war es Online zu gehen preise zu vergleichen und jedes Modell war verfügbar. Wir hatten es mal echt gut.

Will ja eigentlich eine Custom aber die kommen ja erst später soweit wir wissen. Glaube nicht so an die Referenzkarte. 37dba sagte AMD das ist doch viel zu schön, um wahr zu sein.


----------



## DARPA (8. November 2020)

Ich bin auch schon nen paar mal zwischen AMD und nV hin und her gewechselt. Und muss auch sagen, das Bild ist bei AMD immer nen ticken feiner und schöner. Und ja, bei nV war immer Full RGB aktiviert im Treiber.

Was mir an der VII besonders gefällt ist diese Smoothness


----------



## Downsampler (8. November 2020)

Also bisher war es bei erscheinen neuer Grafikkarten immer der bessere Weg, abzuwarten bis die Lagerbestände vorhanden sind, die Preise gesunken und die Treiber ausgereift sind. 4 bis 6 Monate nach der Vorstellung ist es dann soweit. 

Was hier zum Teil abgeht, spottet jeder Beschreibung.


----------



## Michi240281 (8. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Bin ja schon froh gestern die zusage für die 6800xt erhalten zu haben.


Was soll das bedeuten? Kann man sich die irgendwo reservieren?


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

Ich konnte ja war aber reine Glückssache. Aber vielleicht wird der Bestand ja gut sein wer weiß.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. November 2020)

Nochmal kurz wegen der allgemeinen Bildqualität, 2018 hatte HardOCP zwecks Einführung und Vergleich von FreeSync 2 und Nvidia Gsync einen Blind-Test mit Forza 7 auf Vega64 und 1080ti durchgeführt.
In den abschließenden Bewertungen der Probanden stieß eine allgemein bessere Texturqualität und Farbwiedergabe auf dem Radeon-System schon auffällig oft durch.
Ganz aus der Luft gegriffen oder ein reiner Placebo Effekt scheint es demnach also auch nicht zu sein. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P4hRg6kfLoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

Je nach Proband aber auch genau das Gegenteil  laut dem Video.

War auch nicht derselbe Monitor was auf unseren Vergleich schon mal nicht zutreffen kann. Da ging es nur um Free/g-Sync.

Nicht derselbe Monitor logisch das Farbe anders aussehen kann.


----------



## Downsampler (8. November 2020)

Es gab ja auch eine Einstellung im NVidia Treiber mit der man die Farbdarstellung verbessern konnte, keine Ahnung, ob der Schalter noch existiert: https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=nvidia+vibrance+settings

Vielleicht sieht es dann gleich aus, wenn man das einstellt?

Es wurde ja auch immer gemunkelt, das NV die Grüntöne besser darstellt, Radeon die Rottöne.


----------



## Michi240281 (8. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Ich konnte ja war aber reine Glückssache. Aber vielleicht wird der Bestand ja gut sein wer weiß.


Und wo?


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

Das sage ich dir nicht sonst passiert genau das gleiche und ich verliere vielleicht meine Privilegien dazu. Wenn alles gelaufen ist sag ich es dir gerne. Stell dir vor derjenige Händler bekommt dann hunderte Nachrichten das ist ein öffentliches Forum. Dann hätte das keinen Sinn, dass er das so macht damit will er verhindern, dass die Seite einbricht zu release. Tut mir leid, Ich hatte auch nur Glück. Vielleicht kann ja jeder normal eine kaufen zu release.


----------



## drstoecker (8. November 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Und wo?


Das wird wohl ein Geheimnis bleiben!


----------



## Edelhamster (8. November 2020)

@Eivor 
Perfekt ist der Vergleich nicht, da hast du Recht, der hier genutzte Gsync-Monitor von Asus ist am Ende aber sogar noch der teurere von Beiden genutzten und ein Patt ist das von den Aussagen auf die Bildquali bezogen nie und nimmer.
Der Unterschied in Texturqualität und Farbwiedergabe kommt für mich hier definitiv überraschend deutlich zur Sprache. 
Eine teils bessere smoothness auf dem watercooled 1080ti System fließt aus dem aktuellen Blickwinkel in meine Bewertung der Aussagen dabei nicht ein. Dass 1080ti prinzipiell besser performt als Vega64 ist ja jetzt schließlich auch kein Geheimnis.

Und du musst ein Zeitreisender sein - guckst das 16min Video in unter 9


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

Ich bin es schnell durchgegangen.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. November 2020)

Alles easy dude.
Ich lass mich mal überraschen und versuch möglichst unvoreingenommen an den Vergleich ranzugehen.
Die Zwischenzeit nutz ich auf jeden Fall auch nomma für Feintuning an der Nvidia.
Da gibts definitiv noch paar Regler die testweise mal verstellt werden wollen und den Studiotreiber wollt ich auch nochmal abchecken..

Jetzt aber erstmal mit den Jungs ne Runde als Pirat verkleidet die Sea of Thieves unsicher machen.
Schönen Sonntagnachmittag euch allen.


----------



## Michi240281 (8. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das wird wohl ein Geheimnis bleiben!


Ahso ja gut! Also offiziell geht es nicht und das wollte ich wissen.


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

AMD Reportedly Stops Production of RX 5700 XT, RX 5700, RX 5600 XT, RX 5500 XT TechPlusGame
					

AMD stops production of an entire line of Radeon RX 5000, including graphics cards such as RX 5700 XT, RX 5700, RX 5600 XT, RX 5500 XT.




					techplusgame.com


----------



## blautemple (8. November 2020)

Nvidia Karte haben traditionell einfach eine neutralere Farbwiedergabe. Die Farbdarstellung der AMDs ist dagegen etwas "poppiger". Ein echtes besser oder schlechter gibt es da nicht. Das ist total subjektiv und wenn jemand seit Jahren nur AMD nutzt ist es klar das er dann das bevorzugt, deswegen hat AMD aber keine bessere Darstellungsqualität, sondern schlicht eine Andere


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

Wie lässt sich das Technisch erklären? Mir gefiel AMD auch besser obwohl langjähriger Nvidia Nutzer. Ohne echten Vergleich aber nicht haltbar.


----------



## blautemple (8. November 2020)

Naja, AMD hat halt ein anderes Farbprofil hinterlegt.


----------



## Kelemvor (8. November 2020)

Keine Ahnung wie es heute ist, früher war auch die Signalqualität bei Ati und Matrox besser als bei Nvidia.
Später musste ich eine neue Nvidia beim Rechner meiner Frau wieder rausschmeissen weil sie nach einer Woche lieber eine aktuelle Ati haben wollte. War so um die Zeit der X800 XL/850 XT.
Alle meine Bemühungen ihr das Bild so einzustellen wie sie es gewohnt war schlugen bei der Nvidia fehl.


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

https://twitter.com/sapphiretech?lang=de
		


Sapphire Teasert ganz schön. Erscheinungsdatum und Preis wäre Interessanter. Morgen Toxic 6900XT Teaser.










						AMD Radeon RX 6800XT and GeForce RTX 3070 compared side by side - VideoCardz.com
					

AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT vs GeForce RTX 3070 Lenovo product manager of Gaming Desktops today posted three photos of the upcoming Radeon RX 6800 XT graphics card on a Chinese social platform. The graphics card has been compared with the OEM dual-fan version of the GeForce RTX 3070 model, which is...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Referenz 6800XT in Aktion. von oben


----------



## Edelhamster (8. November 2020)

Okay, 10bit Farbtiefe sieht mit der 3080 schon mal besser aus und ich kann auch die Schärfe regulieren. 
Muss mich mit den Settings scheinbar echt noch mehr vertraut machen..

Auf die Sapphire Customkarten bin ich mit am meisten gespannt. Die werden sich da bestimmt nicht lumpen lassen.


----------



## big-maec (9. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und zufrieden ? Was sagst du so im Allgemeinen zur 6800xt Qualität, Lautstärke, Wärme ?


----------



## Eivor (9. November 2020)

Schön wärs ist nicht meine. Klick auf den Link darüber.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. November 2020)

*NOO GOD! NO. GOD. PLEASE. NO. NO!!! NO!!! NOOOOOO!!!









						(Update) AMD Radeon RX 6800 allegedly 1.5x faster than GeForce RTX 3090 in cryptocurrency mining - VideoCardz.com
					

Nicehash has refuted the rumor. The developer of the mining software expects Radeon RX 6800 to perform ‘slightly better than RX 5700’; Realistically speaking and based on RX 6800 specification, we should expect hashrate to be somewhere in the range of 50MH/s – 70MH/s. Slightly higher than RX...




					videocardz.com
				



*


----------



## Downsampler (9. November 2020)

Eine 30 TFlop Karte ist langsamer als eine 20 TFlop Karte? Gibts ja nicht....  

Naja, die NiceHash Webseite ist sowieso totaler Schwachsinn. Alles was dort steht, stimmt hinten und vorne nicht...


----------



## DerSchlaefer (9. November 2020)

Boah, ich hoffe auf keine Preiskatastrophe aufgrund des Wertes und dass die Verfügbarkeit nicht massiv beeinträchtigt wird, je nachdem wie die so oder so ausfällt.


----------



## Eivor (9. November 2020)

Puh wie das navi ist doch ein gaming chip ampere müsste besser sein dabei.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. November 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Eine 30 TFlop Karte ist langsamer als eine 20 TFlop Karte? Gibts ja nicht....
> 
> Naja, die NiceHash Webseite ist sowieso totaler Schwachsinn. Alles was dort steht, stimmt hinten und vorne nicht...


war nicht gerade auch Bandbreite das wonach viele der Algorythmen gieren?

da könnte der Cache ja ordentlich einschlagen


----------



## C_17 (9. November 2020)

Hat schon wer die 6800er Serie von Sapphire Nitro+ begutachtet? ^^  
Online ist sie nun schon sichtbar:


			https://www.sapphiretech.com/en/consumer/nitro-radeon-rx-6800-xt-16g-gddr6


----------



## Eivor (9. November 2020)

OMG das wird sie  schade das sie nicht auch am 18 releasen :/. Was mir an Ampere nicht gefällt keine Karte passt optisch in mein System.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2020)

Ich brauch nur ne günstige Referenzkarte und dann noch nen Wasserblock.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. November 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Hat schon wer die 6800er Serie von Sapphire Nitro+ begutachtet? ^^
> Online ist sie nun schon sichtbar:
> 
> 
> https://www.sapphiretech.com/en/consumer/nitro-radeon-rx-6800-xt-16g-gddr6


Sind das allen ernstes 3 verschiedene Lüftergrößen?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Sind das allen ernstes 3 verschiedene Lüftergrößen?


Ne, is ne optische Täuschung

durch die nach innen gehenden Accente sieht der hintere Lüfter größer aus


Pulse hat keinen USBc


----------



## SLNC (9. November 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Hat schon wer die 6800er Serie von Sapphire Nitro+ begutachtet? ^^
> Online ist sie nun schon sichtbar:
> 
> 
> https://www.sapphiretech.com/en/consumer/nitro-radeon-rx-6800-xt-16g-gddr6


Ui, 850w PSU ist aber hoch angesetzt. 750 sollte doch locker reichen, wenn nicht sogar weniger.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. November 2020)

sind nur 2x8PIN ... ka was die mit 850W wollen

es sei denn Navi21 hat Spikes aus der tieften Hölle

aber das glaub ich irgendwie nicht


----------



## sunburst1988 (9. November 2020)

SLNC schrieb:


> Ui, 850w PSU ist aber hoch angesetzt. 750 sollte doch locker reichen, wenn nicht sogar weniger.


Liegt halt auch immer am Restsystem.

Wenn jemand nen bis an die Kotzgrenze übertakteten 10900k und 8 Laufwerke im Gehäuse hat sollte er lieber zu 850W greifen.
Bei der 3090 hatte ich mit meinen 750W etwas Sorge, bei der 6800xt sollte das aber kein Problem werden.


----------



## Eivor (9. November 2020)

Sapphire Radeon RX 6800 XT & RX 6800 Nitro+ & PULSE Graphics Cards Unveiled, Stunning Triple-Fan Designs
					

Sapphire has officially announced its next-generation Nitro+ and PULSE Radeon RX 6800 XT / RX 6800 series graphics cards.




					wccftech.com
				




An Navi Kenner wo ist der Unterschied von nitro + zu nitro + Special edition?


----------



## sunburst1988 (9. November 2020)

Bin kein Kenner, aber die SE hat wohl beleuchtete Lüfter.

Keine Ahnung, ob das der einzige Unterschied ist.


----------



## Downsampler (9. November 2020)

I brauch koan RGB Schmarrn net auf moaner Grafikkoartn..


----------



## DerPille (9. November 2020)

Hab mal eine kurze Frage und wollte dafür nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen:
Könnte über einen Kumpel an eine neuwertige Sapphire RX 5700 XT 8GB kommen. Der Preis liegt bei 290€. Momentan habe ich eine uralte R9 380 drin und bin am überlegen für Anno 1800 und Cyberpunk bald upzugraden. Sollte ich die Karte mitnehmen oder meint ihr ich bekomme für den Preis (+/- 100€) in der neuen Generation etwas Stärkeres?


----------



## Stormado (9. November 2020)

Das mit dem Netzteil bereitet mir auch ein wenig Sorgen..

Ich hoffe ja, dass es mit meinem 550er Netzteil klappt, besonders wenn ich die Karte zusätzlich auch noch ein wenig undervolte. Ich drücke mir beide Daumen


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. November 2020)

DerPille schrieb:


> Sollte ich die Karte mitnehmen oder meint ihr ich bekomme für den Preis (+/- 100€) in der neuen Generation etwas Stärkeres?


Bei der neuen Generation wirds erstmal nichts für unter 500€ geben.  Alles oberhalb. Zumindest aktuell. Wie es Q1, Q2 2021 aussieht weiß noch keiner.


----------



## RavionHD (9. November 2020)

Soll doch nicht der Fall sein:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1325829616573935616

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Soll doch nicht der Fall sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sehr schön


----------



## C_17 (9. November 2020)

Hey lässt Mal über den Preis der Saphire sprechen.
UVP von AMD 6800xt ist ja 649 dollar. Ich denk Mal das wird wie bei den CPUs 649 €.

Was wird da Saphire noch drauf schlagen schätzungsweise? Verbaut Saphire bei den Nutria gute Bauteile?


----------



## Eivor (9. November 2020)

Dachte ich mir woher soll das bitte Herkommen ist ein reiner Gaming-Chip.


----------



## mistprice (9. November 2020)

Da bringt Nvidia eine Karte raus, die den Vorgänger aber sowas von in Schatten stellt, das gabs glaub noch nie.

Einige Tage später stellt AMD eine Grafikkarte vor die, der Nvidia ebenbürdig ist.

Rein zufällig haben also beide den gleichen (riiiiesen) Sprung innert 1 1/2 Jahren geschaft.

Da stinkts doch bis zum Himmel


----------



## drstoecker (9. November 2020)

Ich denke auch das es kein Zufall ist, aber ich denke aktuell ist amd in der Lage die Leistung an die Konkurrenz anzupassen. Bei den CPUs das gleiche Spiel.


----------



## Grestorn (9. November 2020)

mistprice schrieb:


> Da bringt Nvidia eine Karte raus, die den Vorgänger aber sowas von in Schatten stellt, das gabs glaub noch nie.
> 
> Einige Tage später stellt AMD eine Grafikkarte vor die, der Nvidia ebenbürdig ist.
> 
> ...


Offensichtlich hat AMD einen technischen Durchbruch geschafft. Und NVidia hat das zeitig mitbekommen. 

Und deswegen einen enormen Aufwand getrieben, um doch noch zu vermeiden, ins Hintertreffen zu gelangen. 

Ist eigentlich recht offensichtlich, wenn man Ampere anschaut. Mit dem GDDR6x, mit den aufwendigen Boards, mit der hohen Leistungsaufnahme...

Im Prinzip endlich mal funktionierender Wettbewerb - aber sicher keine Verschwörung, die stinkt, wie Du schreibst.


----------



## mistprice (9. November 2020)

Nein nein, keine Verschwörung. Wenn sie Absprachen machen würden, wäre eher das gegenteil der Fall und die Schritte werden kleinen.

Du schreibst es selber mit "Und NVidia hat das zeitig mitbekommen", meine mehr Wirtschaftsspionage mit stinken.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2020)

mistprice schrieb:


> Da bringt Nvidia eine Karte raus, die den Vorgänger aber sowas von in Schatten stellt, das gabs glaub noch nie.
> 
> Einige Tage später stellt AMD eine Grafikkarte vor die, der Nvidia ebenbürdig ist.
> 
> ...


Welcher grosse Sprung bei Nvidia? 
Nicht die 3080 mit der 2080 vergleichen, die 3080 hat nen 02er Chip und die 2080 nur nen 04er.
In der gleichen Chipklasse, 2080ti auf 3080, ist das nicht so viel mehr.


----------



## Grestorn (9. November 2020)

mistprice schrieb:


> Du schreibst es selber mit "Und NVidia hat das zeitig mitbekommen", meine mehr Wirtschaftsspionage mit stinken.


Ok, dann hab ich Dich missverstanden. Ich denke, die beiden Hersteller wissen durchaus was der jeweils andere so erreichen wird. 

Industriespionage wäre es eher, wenn man Produktionsverfahren und Technologien klauen würde. Dass man Kontakte hat, über die man in etwa die Leistung einer neuen Produktreihe ableiten kann, ist sicher keine Spionage sondern einfach ein paar Insider-Kontake anzapfen. Und das geht sicher in beide Richtungen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2020)

Sapphire: Radeon RX 6800 (XT) als Nitro+ und Pulse im Detail
					

Insgesamt fünf Varianten der Radeon RX 6800 (XT) in den Serien Nitro+ und Pulse schickt Sapphire mit eigenem Design ins Rennen.




					www.computerbase.de
				




BP der Nitro ist schon Geil.


----------



## C_17 (9. November 2020)

ab wann wird die Nitro denn verkauft?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. November 2020)

2 Woche später


----------



## sunburst1988 (10. November 2020)

Wurde das schon irgendwo offiziell bestätigt?

Auf die Referenzkarte hab ich irgendwie nich sooo viel Lust.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2020)

der rote Streifen gefällt mir einfach nicht

da is die "Black Edition" echt hübscher





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1326103896675082241

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edelhamster (10. November 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1325230361790599169

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1326127767742722048

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2020)

Acryl


----------



## Eivor (10. November 2020)

Wo bleibt die Toxic


----------



## Adamska88 (10. November 2020)

Wo bleibt die Vorbesteller ankündigung? Bestellbar ab ? um ?

mir gefällt bisher die Founder am besten einfach Rotes Logo.
Restliche RGB brauche ich nicht, bringt nur unruhe da alles vollbeleuchtet mit Corsair Artikeln aller Art 
RGB Backplate für GPU bleibt natürlich verbaut daher ist mir die der Gpu eh nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2020)

kaufbar ab 18.11.

hoffentlich gibts die Reviews n paar tage eher


----------



## Adamska88 (10. November 2020)

Hätte gehofft paar tage eher das am 18 da sein könnte.


----------



## Ace (10. November 2020)

Was denkt ihr?kommen am 18 auch Custom Modelle zu den Händlern oder gibt es nur die Referenz Modelle bei AMD zu bestellen? oder Referenz Modelle bei den Händlern?


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. November 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> kommen am 18 auch Custom Modelle zu den Händlern


Ich glaube ja eher nicht. Das dauert 1-2 Wochen.


Ace schrieb:


> oder Referenz Modelle bei den Händlern?


This.


----------



## reinhardrudi (10. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> kaufbar ab 18.11.
> 
> hoffentlich gibts die Reviews n paar tage eher


Weiß man denn eine Uhrzeit??


----------



## Eivor (10. November 2020)

Ein Seitenhieb auf Ampere kann ich mir nicht verkneifen Valhalla mit der 3070 da ploppen die Details auf Ultra in wenigen metern entfernung rein mit einer 3080 ist dem aber nicht so in 1440p selber getestet. Ich mit 3080, Freund mit 3070. Hoffe PCGH testet das mal

8gb sind zu wenig in neuen AAA Games in 1440p. 10gb sind zu wenig in 4k. Das jetzt schon.
Noch einer. pcgh düfte bald am testen sein.



noch einer, pcgh dürfte bald am Testen sein.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2020)

reinhardrudi schrieb:


> Weiß man denn eine Uhrzeit??


ich tippe mal auf 14:00Uhr


----------



## drstoecker (10. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ich tippe mal auf 14:00Uhr


Denke eher 15uhr wie die letzten auch.


----------



## RavionHD (10. November 2020)

Es dürften einige Karten bereits im Umlauf sein, denke es dürfte bald Leaks zu Benchmarks geben.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Denke eher 15uhr wie die letzten auch.


der letzte Nvidia Launches war 14 Uhr

Zen3 war auch 14 Uhr

15 Uhr ist es immer zur Sommerzeit


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Zen3 war auch 14 Uhr


Zen 3 war offiziell um 15 Uhr.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Zen 3 war offiziell um 15 Uhr.


hmmm bin mir eig sicher, dass es die schon ab 14 bei MF gab

aber vllt verwechsel ich auch was


----------



## Wurstpaket (10. November 2020)

14:30 war das bei MF


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2020)

Wurstpaket schrieb:


> 14:30 war das bei MF


OK, dass würd Sinn machen

da hab ich die 14:xx Uhr bei MF gesehen und bin dann davon ausgegangen, dass es 14:00 Uhr losging

thx











						AMD Radeon RX 6000 ray tracing performance goal is 1440p resolution - VideoCardz.com
					

In an interview with TheStreet, AMD Rick Bergman suggested that RDNA3 architecture should provide a similar performance per watt improvement over RDNA2.  AMD talks RDNA2 ray-tracing and super-resolution AMD’s Eric Bergman, the former CEO for Synaptics now working for AMD as Executive Vide...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Edelhamster (10. November 2020)

Boah, Sapphire 6900XT Toxic könnte auch tatsächlich ne LiquidCooled Variante werden, ja!?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2020)

14Uhr passt mir garnicht, mal gucken ob ich eine kriege.


----------



## Edelhamster (11. November 2020)

*Eric Bergman* Zitate zu:

*Raytracing* ->
"And the game support will be strong as we go through 2021, because again, we get that great leverage. It’s just built in: You support ray tracing on Microsoft or Sony [consoles], you’re supporting AMD on the PC side as well."

*DLSS Konter* ->
"So we called [our solution] *FSR — FidelityFX Super Resolution.* But we are committed to getting that feature implemented, and we’re working with ISVs at this point. I’ll just say AMD’s approach on these types of technologies is to make sure we have broad platform support, and not require proprietary solutions [to be supported by] the ISVs. "

*Perf/W-Entwicklung* ->
"So why did we target, pretty aggressively, performance per watt [improvements for] our RDNA 2 [GPUs]. And then yes, we have the same commitment on *RDNA 3."*

Quelle


----------



## solida (11. November 2020)

Also soll sich ggfs das NV dilemma wiederholen. .....
Hoffe man bekommt ne 6800 oder XT.
Ref sieht ja auch nicht so schlecht aus und wenn der preis stimmt.


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

Ob sich AMD hierfür die Rechte sichern kann? Zumindest für dieses und nächstes Jahr? 



> the way its meant to be played


----------



## Eivor (11. November 2020)

3080 ti 999 msrp heißt, dass das die 6900XT eine Preissenkung erfährt   hat ja 4 gb weniger vram hier kann man sagen ist fast wurscht denke ich . Mit 16gb ist man gut bedient zu den neuen Konsolen das ist das neue 8gb.

meine navi ist schon beim händler eingetrudelt gestern. 280 stück stand jetzt.


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> hat ja 4 gb weniger vram


20% weniger VRAM dann gleich 20% weniger im Preis oder?


----------



## Eivor (11. November 2020)

Wenn die Karten gleich schnell werden traue ich das AMD absolut zu das sie den Preis undercutten werden wenn auch um nicht viel. Obwohl bei 999€ beide würde ich auch die Nvidia nehmen. Sie müssen runter nicht wegen den 20gb sondern Rt und DLSS fähigkeit.

899 hätte ich nichts dagegen. Klingt plausibel und ist noch genug Spielraum bis zur 6800XT vielleicht hatten sie das vor von Anfang an?

Obwohl die 3080TI wird es nach launch auch nicht geben also


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. November 2020)

das Graphite Pad bei der Radeon VII war kacke oder?


----------



## drstoecker (11. November 2020)

könnte der ggschlag zur 6900xt werden!

https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-ti-geruecht,3363859.html


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> könnte der ggschlag zur 6900xt werden!
> 
> https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-ti-geruecht,3363859.html


Mittlerweile hat Nielieferbarvidia glaub ich insgesamt mehr Karten vorgestellt als überhaupt produziert wurden.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. November 2020)

Ich hätte durchaus nichts gegen ein bisschen mehr Preiskampf 



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> das Graphite Pad bei der Radeon VII war kacke oder?



Die Radeon7 hatte ich nur ganz ganz kurz, auf der 5700XT war das Pad aber ok.
Schlechter als gute, dünn aufgetragene Paste, aber nicht schlecht und länger haltbar.


----------



## drstoecker (11. November 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hätte durchaus nichts gegen ein bisschen mehr Preiskampf


Ich glaube den wirste bekommen!

https://videocardz.com/newz/amd-radeon-rx-6800-xt-and-rx-6800-geekbench-opencl-benchmarks-leaked


----------



## deady1000 (11. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich glaube den wirste bekommen!
> 
> https://videocardz.com/newz/amd-radeon-rx-6800-xt-and-rx-6800-geekbench-opencl-benchmarks-leaked


Hm da ist die 3080 aber grundsätzlich schon flotter als die 6800XT oder?


----------



## sunburst1988 (11. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich glaube den wirste bekommen!
> 
> https://videocardz.com/newz/amd-radeon-rx-6800-xt-and-rx-6800-geekbench-opencl-benchmarks-leaked


Leider kenne ich mich da nicht gut genug aus. Welche von den dort gemessenen Werten sind für Games wichtig?

Bei manchen Werten geht die 6800XT schon ziemlich in die Knie. Ist halt nur fraglich, ob die auch relevant sind.


----------



## Eivor (11. November 2020)

Nein Ampere ist keine gaming arch.

rdna 2 schon.


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2020)

Ah so? Was ist Ampere dann für eine Architektur?


----------



## Wurstpaket (11. November 2020)

Ampere macht die Kohle im Profibereich mit AI, ML & co.
Gaming ist nur Zweitverwendung, weil es eben auch ganz gut geht und bisher gereicht hat um die Konkurrenz in Schach zu halten. AMD hat nun aber direkt für Gaming optimiert, da sie mit den Konsolen und GPUs entsprechend hohen Anreiz hatten, eine spezielle auf Gaming zugeschnittene Arch zu basteln.

Nur für die paar Gaming Karten allein ist der Anreiz für Nvidia nicht hoch genug


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2020)

Aha. Na, wenn ihr das sagt, dann muss es ja stimmen


----------



## Eivor (11. November 2020)

Ampere ist Nvidias Vega.

Würde Ampere die Leistung im Gaming auf die Straße bringen. Es wäre ein absolutes Monster. Aber sind halt nur ein paar % eigentlich wie von Pascal auf Turing mehr ist es wieder nicht, wenn man nach den Chips geht.

Nvidia will eindeutig expandieren und wird sich nicht mehr nur an Gamer richten und extra für Gamer eine arch wie Pascal wird es nicht mehr geben leider. Den Pascal war meiner Meinung nach die beste Nvidia Gen bei weitem.

RDNA 2 ist AMDs Pascal. Ziemlich Ironisch das alles.

Ampere ist für mich das Spulenfiepmonster selten sowas gehört, mehr auch nicht. Freu mich das Teil endlich loswerden zu können für eine Gaming GPU.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. November 2020)

schon nen Trauerspiel für AMD, dass deren Gaming Architektur in Games nur ungefähr auf selbem Niveau ist wie Nvidias Compute Architektur

und dann in RT auch noch langsamer ...


----------



## gecan (11. November 2020)

ja für dich und die noch nicht verstehen wollen, was hinter rdna architektur steckt.

den die meisten alte gen game titel sind auf nv gpus optimiert, nur mal so als denkanstoß, da es oft ignoirt wird. 

aber lasst euch in wenigen wochen bzw monaten überraschen, was da alles noch kommen wird für rdna2 !

mit jedes next gen game titel die auf der konsole und pc erscheinen werden, wird das um so deutlicher


----------



## Eivor (11. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> schon nen Trauerspiel für AMD, dass deren Gaming Architektur in Games nur ungefähr auf selbem Niveau ist wie Nvidias Compute Architektur
> 
> und dann in RT auch noch langsamer ...


Wer das in einem Marken Duell so sehen will mir egal ich kauf das in dem moment, was das Beste ist. Mit 16 gb wird das Amd sein für mich das nach jahrelangen nvidia karten. 

nice bait btw


----------



## blautemple (11. November 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> ja für dich und die noch nicht verstehen wollen, was hinter rdna architektur steckt.
> 
> den die meisten alte gen game titel sind auf nv gpus optimiert, nur mal so als denkanstoß, da es oft ignoirt wird.
> 
> ...


Stimmt, AMD rasiert ja alles seit die letzte Konsolen Generation 2013 mit AMD Hardware erschienen ist


----------



## gecan (11. November 2020)

nein du hast einen totalen und falsches ansicht.

das war alles noch der beginn bzw im kinderschuhe stecken, jetzt mit ab rdna2 und die neuen konsolen, wird zeigen wo die reise hin geht für rdna architektur performance.


----------



## Eivor (11. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Stimmt, AMD rasiert ja alles seit die letzte Konsolen Generation 2013 mit AMD Hardware erschienen ist


Wenn ich mir anschaue wie Valhalla mit den neuen Konsolen die nicht mehr auf GCN basieren 4k mit 60 fps wiedergegeben wo ich mit der Lupe suchen musste zu nativ ja auf jeden fall. Davon kann ich nur träumen mit der 3080 in 4k wenn auch nativ.


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> nein du hast einen totalen und falsches ansicht.
> 
> das war alles noch der beginn bzw im kinderschuhe stecken, jetzt mit ab rdna2 und die neuen konsolen, wird zeigen wo die reise hin geht für rdna architektur performance.


Naja die Reise geht ja aktuell eindeutig in die Richtung, dass zumindest die RX 6000 die "besten" Grafikkarten dieses und nächstes Jahr werden. Was dann kommt?  

Bei der Zen Architektur hat AMD zumindest gezeigt, dass sie a) Durchhaltevermögen haben und b) immer noch sehr kreative Köpfe haben, die vermeintliche Probleme relativ leicht wieder ausgleichen können, z.B. die Latenzen mit dem L3 Cache zwecks besserer gaming-performance 

PS (auch wenn es jetzt echt fies klingt): du haben schlechter deutsch 
Wenigstens noch _einmal_ drüber schauen, bevor man den Beitrag absendet


----------



## gecan (11. November 2020)

werde bitte nicht so rassistisch und wir sind hier nicht in der schule, danke.


----------



## Eivor (11. November 2020)

Das hat mit Rassismus nichts zu tun.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> und dann in RT auch noch langsamer ...


Sagt wer?
Es gibt doch noch gar keine Tests?
Und wenn du dich auf Leaks beziehst, dann ist es eher genau anders rum. Denn die 6800 hat mal eben ne 3070 platt gemacht mit RT.


----------



## Eivor (11. November 2020)

das war ein offensichtlicher bait aufmich bezogen weil er glaubt ich bin ein amd fanboy schau meinen Beitrag vor ihm ist das so schwer zu verstehen?

gut das ich ne 3080 habe


----------



## Eivor (11. November 2020)

XFX teases custom Radeon RX 6800 graphics cards - VideoCardz.com
					

The manufacturer has confirmed it will launch a custom series based on Big Navi GPU. XFX teases Radeon RX 6800 XT and Radeon RX 6800 graphics cards, new THICC series? Custom graphics cards based on Radeon RX 6800 series are ‘arriving soon’ from XFX, the company today announced on Twitter. The...




					videocardz.com


----------



## seahawk (12. November 2020)

Sagt mal, welcher der AMD exklusiven OEMs hat einen guten Customersupport und eine lange Garantie für seine Karten?  So richtig gute Erfahrungen hatte ich noch mit keinem.


----------



## HuricaneBF (12. November 2020)

Moin Leute,

weiß man schon wann PCGH ihre Tests zu der Radeon 6000 Reihe veröffentlicht?
Ich hab das die letzte Zeit nicht so genau verfolgt.


----------



## Wurstpaket (12. November 2020)

Vermutlich am 18.11 um 1500


----------



## Adamska88 (12. November 2020)

Also hier wieder 15 Uhr test und Release? 

Finde release infos recht mau....

Es gibt nur das Datum, Uhrzeit scheint nicht fix?
Nur über AMD oder auch allen üblichen händlern die FE?


----------



## chill_eule (12. November 2020)

Uhrzeit ist ja bei uns immer irgendwann nachmittags, aufgrund der Zeitverschiebung in die US of A ^^

Allerdings habe ich immer noch @PCGH_Raffs Textzeile im Kopf, dass es zu den neuen Radeons anscheinend _kein_ NDA gibt, oder gab zu dem Zeitpunkt 
Wenn dem so wäre, könnte PCGH den Zeitpunkt ja wohl etwas flexibler gestalten, an dem die Tests online gehen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. November 2020)

Jo, AMD macht den selben Scheiß wie Nvidia

Reviews und Verkausstart zur selben Zeit ... is doch bescheuert

aber hey, wenigstens gibts 2 Tage vorher die von allen ersehnten Unboxings


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2020)

Das sorgt nur dafür dass ich mir zu Launch eine 6800XT hole die dann vielleicht wieder zurückgeht.
Und somit die Liefersituation schlechter wird - weil viele das so machen werden.


----------



## Duvar (12. November 2020)

Über 2500MHz wie schon gesagt^^
Die Karten sind richtige Bestien.









						AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT Reportedly Overclocks Beyond 2.5 GHz, Performance Matches The RTX 3090
					

AMD's Radeon RX 6800 XT reportedly looks like to be an overclockers dream with manual overclocks hitting 2.5 GHz+ and on par with RTX 3090.




					wccftech.com


----------



## gecan (12. November 2020)

hier ist der erste und echte hammer oc dream gpu von amd !!!

und ohja poor ampere von feinsten 

ich freue mich auf den asus hybrid, der die 2,5ghz bei unter 70 grad stabil halten wird !!!


----------



## Gurdi (12. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=notjVDiZgn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## big-maec (13. November 2020)

Die Demo kann man sich ja schon auf Steam herunterladen.  









						The Riftbreaker on Steam
					

The Riftbreaker™ is a base-building, survival game with Action-RPG elements. You are an elite scientist/commando inside an advanced Mecha-Suit capable of dimensional rift travel. Hack & slash countless enemies. Build up your base, collect samples and research new inventions to survive.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2020)

Das könnte auch ein geilerCPU Test sein.


----------



## chill_eule (13. November 2020)

Sieht aus wie ne Mischung aus C&C, Diablo und Tower Defense 

Gibts bei der Demo einen Unterschied zum "Prologue"? 









						The Riftbreaker: Prologue on Steam
					

The Riftbreaker: Prologue allows you to experience the events taking place before the story campaign of the main game. Explore an entirely new world. Gather resources. Build up a base. Defend yourself from thousands of alien creatures.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. November 2020)

Nicht schlecht, die Szene mit diesem "Glühenden-Lava-Koloss-Boss-dingsda" mit Raytracing sieht schon geil aus


----------



## big-maec (13. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Gibts bei der Demo einen Unterschied zum "Prologue"?


Nein, ist das gleiche. Pre-Alpha Irgendwas.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Zen 3 war offiziell um 15 Uhr.





drstoecker schrieb:


> Denke eher 15uhr wie die letzten auch.



heut hab ich bei den PCGH News sogar mal was gelernt

es ist jetzt wieder 15:00 Uhr, weil die Ammis am 01.11. auch auf Winterzeit umgestellt haben


----------



## Xeen_83 (13. November 2020)

Bin ich hier richtig in der AMD Selbsthilfegruppe?


----------



## drstoecker (13. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> Bin ich hier richtig in der AMD Selbsthilfegruppe?


 NEIN!


----------



## Xeen_83 (13. November 2020)

Wenn man die 6800Xt echt auf gute 2,5 bekommt wirds ja richtig interessant^^


----------



## MyticDragonblast (13. November 2020)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Hoffe Sapphire hat Lust Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen und bringt eine RX6900XT Toxic als Machbarkeitsstudie.


Laut Gerüchten von "Moore's Law Is Dead" plant Sapphire eine 6900 Toxic!


----------



## drstoecker (13. November 2020)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Laut Gerüchten von "Moore's Law Is Dead" plant Sapphire eine 6900 Toxic!


Das wäre sehr krass! Was auch Hammer wäre wenn es mal wieder ne Matrix von asus geben würde, entweder mit nem Luftkühler oder wie bei der 2080ti integr. Wakü!


----------



## EyRaptor (13. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das wäre sehr krass! Was auch Hammer wäre wenn es mal wieder ne Matrix von asus geben würde, entweder mit nem Luftkühler oder wie bei der 2080ti integr. Wakü!


Toxic vs Matrix vs Lightning  das wäre doch mal ein schönes neuaufgelegtes Duell


----------



## Duvar (13. November 2020)

Gauss postet leider lieber auf Twitter anstatt uns zu versorgen mit Infos^^





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1327355421426937856

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eivor (14. November 2020)

Hab mir schon was schönes schwarzes gekauft .......für Nvidias Beerdigung.


----------



## Rafa85 (14. November 2020)

Werden die Karten am 18. auf der AMD Homepage zum Verkauf stehen?


----------



## drstoecker (14. November 2020)

Rafa85 schrieb:


> Werden die Karten am 18. auf der AMD Homepage zum Verkauf stehen?


Genauso wie die Ryzen 5000er


----------



## Duvar (14. November 2020)

Noch Fragen Leute?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mann versteht was von Qualität^^


----------



## IphoneBenz (14. November 2020)

Da würde mich dann das UV Potenzial interessieren  die 2500Mhz mit Stock PL oder gibt es schon Infos inwieweit das erhöht werden kann?
Lg


----------



## chill_eule (14. November 2020)

Geiler Fake ^^

6900XT @3GHz = 600W?
Damit *burnt* Donnie-Boy dann auch höchstpersönlich jedes Coronavirus weg


----------



## IphoneBenz (14. November 2020)

Warte mal ab was die 2,5Ghz brauchen. Sollte es wie bei Vega ein PL mit 50% + geben dann bist auch bei 450W. Plus 10% Verluste ziehst du einfach mal so 500W vom NT  Glaube kaum das AMD den Takt so „niedrig“ anlegt Stock. Man wollte wohl die 300W Marke nicht überschreiten. Den Hype mal beiseite ist diese GPU Generation nicht gerade das was der vermeintliche Zeitgeist uns eintrichtern möchte


----------



## Gurdi (14. November 2020)

Bei 60Grad GPU auf der Ref werden da sicher keine 450Watt durch laufen....


----------



## IphoneBenz (14. November 2020)

Und die 300Mhz average OC kommen woher? Meinte auch sollte, war ja kein Fakt o.ä. mit den 450W. Empfinde es nur seltsam warum man als Underdog so tief stapelt wenn es sich hier um 300Mhz OC average handelt. Klar für die OC Freunde super aber die Marketingabteilung hätte sicher auch gern mit höheren Werten gearbeitet. Nicht mehr lange dann kommt Licht ins dunkle.


----------



## Linmoum (14. November 2020)

Tief stapeln und positiv überraschen ist immer die bessere Option von mehreren. Man lässt dann einfach die Reviews für sich sprechen, ohne im Vorfeld unnötig irgendetwas in den Himmel zu loben. Das hat AMD die letzten Jahre immer besser gelernt.

Ganz davon ab, dass mehr Takt auch mit mehr Verbrauch einhergeht und man dann auch die 300W TBP gerissen hätte. Das wäre sicherlich alles, aber kein gutes Marketing gewesen. Die Reaktionen bei Ampere waren dahingehend schon sehr negativ. Und wer dann übertakten will, der freut sich über hohes OC-Potential. Besser geht's nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (14. November 2020)

OC ist eigentlich nie Teil der eigenen Produktvorstellungen, von daher. Die Refs bilden ja auch nur die Basislinie wenn du so willst.


----------



## Linmoum (14. November 2020)

Naja, Jensen war damals ganz stolz bei der 1080-Präsentation auf die >2100MHz bei "Air-Cooled" 67°C mit dem Ref-Brüller. 

Wenn sich die GPUs bzw. die Architektur tatsächlich als extrem taktfreudig zeigt, dann ist das durchaus interessant für viele ganz oben im High-End. Das weiß ja auch AMD, wie man an der Kooperation mit EKWB für den Fullcover sieht. Aber gut, das übernehmen Mittwoch dann halt die Reviews und diejenigen, die eine Karte abbekommen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. November 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Naja, Jensen war damals ganz stolz bei der 1080-Präsentation auf die >2100MHz bei "Air-Cooled" 67°C mit dem Ref-Brüller.
> 
> Wenn sich die GPUs bzw. die Architektur tatsächlich als extrem taktfreudig zeigt, dann ist das durchaus interessant für viele ganz oben im High-End. Das weiß ja auch AMD, wie man an der Kooperation mit EKWB für den Fullcover sieht. Aber gut, das übernehmen Mittwoch dann halt die Reviews und diejenigen, die eine Karte abbekommen.


Ja Jensens Phantasiewelt....


----------



## ATIR290 (15. November 2020)

@Gurdi

Was holst dir dann bitte
 oder bleibst bei Deiner RTX 3090


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2020)

Zudem wiesen „ZeroStrat“ und „Taxxor“ noch einmal darauf hin, dass das getestete Referenzmodell der Radeon RX 6800 neben dem starken Overclocking auf durchschnittlich mehr als 2,5 GHz auch mit Undervolting betrieben wurde. Im Hinblick auf die TBP („Total Board Power“) der Grafikkarte müssten auch noch einmal 50 Watt mehr an Verbrauch eingeplant werden.









						AMD Radeon RX 6800: Navi 21 XL auf über 2,5 GHz stabil übertaktet
					

Die Radeon RX 6800 und 6800 XT debütiert am kommenden Mittwoch und vor allem das kleine Modell verspricht großes OC-Potenzial.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## chill_eule (15. November 2020)

Ich hoffe die Jungs hatten auch einen guten Gehörschutz sponsored by AMD


----------



## Wurstpaket (15. November 2020)

bestimmt! 

"I can't hear you over the sound of how awesome I am.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Was holst dir dann bitte
> oder bleibst bei Deiner RTX 3090


6900


----------



## Grestorn (15. November 2020)

Ich hab eben meine 3090 bekommen und ich werde sicher dabei bleiben. RT und DLSS schlägt für mich auch eine ggf. etwas höhere Performance in herkömmlichen Spielen. Ist sicher Ansichtssache. 

Und zweifellos hat eine 6900 das bessere P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## yojinboFFX (15. November 2020)

Ich habe eben 4 gelbe Tennisbälle bekommen, und werde sicher dabei bleiben ( als Ersatz für meine Reifen).
Gelb schlägt für mich Performance und Geschwindigkeit!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2020)

@Gurdi hattest du schon den SotTR Bench gepostet und den Score knacken können von dem Intel?

@yojinboFFX: Es gibt Leute die sind unbelehrbar, für alles andere gibt es Master Card. Vor allem" DLSS" kommt auch von AMD und wie es mit der RT Performance letztendlich ausgehen wird, ist fraglich, bis jetzt geht man davon aus, dass Nvidia da schneller sein wird, nur ob das am Ende ausgehend von der ca gleichschnellen 6800XT es wert ist fast 1000€ oben drauf zu blechen? Wir wissen warum jmd Rohperformance so niedrig gewichtet und 2 Sachen mit einem Fragezeichen versehen höher + dazu noch 1k€ mehr, du kennst die Antwort selbst.

@chill_eule Die sagen doch, es läuft auch undervoltet mit 2500MHz, denke man wird schon was vernünftiges basteln können manuell, da ja ein sehr großes Temp.polster vorhanden ist, lässt man halt 75°C zu und passt die Kurve dementsprechend an.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2020)

Ich lade die Demo gleich mal runter, hab viel um die Ohren derzeit.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. November 2020)

ASUS Radeon RX 6800 XT ROG STRIX LC spotted - VideoCardz.com
					

The first photo of the custom Radeon RX 6800 graphics card out in the wild ASUS ROG STRIX LC is the upcoming custom graphics card based on Radeon RX 6800 XT SKU from AMD. This graphics card will feature a unique All-in-One cooler that even the NVIDIA GeForce RTX 30 series does not currently...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2020)

Wie ich diesen Hick Hack hasse, meine Fres.. zeigt doch eure verdammten Kühler anständig, was soll der Mist?
Soll uns leicht das leicht "verschwommene" Bild nun geil machen oder was ist los?









						XFX releases a new teaser of its custom Radeon RX 6800 XT 'Speedster Merc 319' graphics card - VideoCardz.com
					

XFX calls the new series ‘SPEEDSTER MERC 319’ XFX Global released a new video teaser of its upcoming custom Radeon RX 6800 XT graphics card. According to the message posted alongside the video, the new series will be called SPEEDSTER and the SKU model is MERC 319. It would appear that the THICC...




					videocardz.com
				







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1327900792272072704

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. November 2020)

SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 6800 (XT) NITRO+ series listed for preorder in Finland - VideoCardz.com
					

A Finnish etailer Multitronic has become the first to list upcoming custom Radeon RX 6800 series.  SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 6800 NITRO to cost 733 to 864 EUR All three Radeon RX 6800 NITRO+ graphics cards from Sapphire have been listed by Multitronic, as spotted by Wccftech. This retailer is now...




					videocardz.com


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. November 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 6800 (XT) NITRO+ series listed for preorder in Finland - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> A Finnish etailer Multitronic has become the first to list upcoming custom Radeon RX 6800 series.  SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 6800 NITRO to cost 733 to 864 EUR All three Radeon RX 6800 NITRO+ graphics cards from Sapphire have been listed by Multitronic, as spotted by Wccftech. This retailer is now...
> ...


Stolze Preise im Vergleich zum MSRP. 
Allerdings immer noch besser als Ampere


----------



## bath92 (15. November 2020)

@davidwigald11: Die Preise kommen ja aus Finnland, da müsste man die höhere Steuer noch raus rechnen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. November 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Die Preise kommen ja aus Finnland, da müsste man die höhere Steuer noch raus rechnen.


Aber die gierigen Händler in Deutschland müsste man wieder rein rechnen *hust 1000€ für 5950X am Releaseday hust*


----------



## Anilman (16. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Aber die gierigen Händler in Deutschland müsste man wieder rein rechnen *hust 1000€ für 5950X am Releaseday hust*


Streue mir kein Salz in die 5950x 1000€ wunde.
Das muss erstmal verheilen.

mittwoch 14 oder 15uhr vorbestellung rx6800xt?

wann kommen die asus dark hero boards ich brauch eins....


----------



## drstoecker (16. November 2020)

Anilman schrieb:


> Streue mir kein Salz in die 5950x 1000€ wunde.
> Das muss erstmal verheilen.
> 
> mittwoch 14 oder 15uhr vorbestellung rx6800xt?
> ...


Sollte so um 15uhr offiziell starten, meist gehts aber schon etwas früher in manchen Shops. Ab 14uhr gehe ich auf die Jagd, zum Glück habe ich mir frei genommen!


----------



## ATIR290 (16. November 2020)

Referenz oder Custom
XT oder die 6800


----------



## drstoecker (16. November 2020)

Referenz 6800xt mit Block!


----------



## Mottekus (16. November 2020)

Bin auf die Referenzkarten gespannt, auch wenn ich mit der Sapphire Nitro + liebäugel.


----------



## drstoecker (16. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APC9m7MtwVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## P2063 (16. November 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Referenz oder Custom
> XT oder die 6800


custom kühler dürften leiser sein, referenz wenn man wakü verbauen will

ansonsten natürlich die XT, man will doch keinen bloß halb aktivierten Chip


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2020)

Heute tests?? 

Edit: Ach nee, nur ein unboxing so wie es aussieht


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2020)

Nur ein Unboxing


----------



## Xeen_83 (16. November 2020)

Gamers Nexus zeigt hoffentlich ein bisschen mehr^^


----------



## onlygaming (16. November 2020)

Also die RX 6800 XT könnte meine GTX 1080 nach knapp 4 Jahren Dienst beerben, aber wenn erst im Frühling bis dahin sollten sich die Preise gelegt haben und gute Customs auf dem Markt sein. Mal sehen wie sich meine GTX 1080 mit RDR 2 schlägt  Zum Glück bisher nur in FHD 60 Hz, allerdings plane ich ein Upgrade auf WQHD 144 hz oder FHD 144 Hz. Aufjedenfall weg von 60 Hz^^


----------



## Xeen_83 (16. November 2020)

Mit RDR2 kannst du die Karte auch in FHD extrem quälen^^ Meine arme Vega durfte hier spüren was 2K heißt^^
Die 6800XT muss her, besser gestern als Mittwoch  mit dem EKWB


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2020)

Igor will anscheinend auch so viel es geht, NDA Konform erzählen ^^



> Falls diese Information so stimmt, wird es natürlich auch hier auf Webseite und YouTube-Kanal die passenden Bilder und Verbal-Verrenkunegn geben, um den NDAs auch ja vollends gerecht zu werden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> Meine arme Vega durfte hier spüren was 2K heißt


Bitte Leute, wir sind hier in einem Enthusiasten Forum, es ist WQHD und nicht 2k  
2k gibt es nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2020)

2k = FHD


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2020)

Ach, lass doch Fünfe mal grade sein, Pi mal Daumen kommt das schon irgendwie hin


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2020)

Hmm, 2K=2048*1152. 
Kommt noch was näher dran in 16:9?


----------



## onlygaming (16. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> Mit RDR2 kannst du die Karte auch in FHD extrem quälen^^ Meine arme Vega durfte hier spüren was 2K heißt^^
> Die 6800XT muss her, besser gestern als Mittwoch  mit dem EKWB


Ja das habe ich auch schon gehört  Bisher läuft sie mit 1800 Mhz @0,82V  Weil die Leistung bisher reichte. 
2070 Mhz sind jedoch drin hab ich schon getestet, vllt kommt dann die Brechstange für 3% mehr Leistung. Was kann man über den Speicher eigentlich noch holen? Lohnt es sich da was zu drehen?


----------



## sunburst1988 (16. November 2020)

Kann es sein, dass man bei Alternate kaum AMD-Karten bekommt?
Wenn ich da bei der 5700XT schaue gibt es weder die Aorus-Karten, noch irgendeine Powercolor. Dass die schon alle abverkauft sind glaube ich irgendwie nicht...

Wo schaut ihr euch nächste Woche am ehesten um?
Meine erste Anlaufstelle wird wohl Mindfactory, allerdings kann man da ja vermutlich wieder nur so lange kaufen, wie etwas auf Lager ist. Also, fürcht ich, nicht lange...


----------



## DerMega (16. November 2020)

Mal eine Grundsatzfrage:
Wenn ich nicht übertakten will, weil mir eine 6800 von der reinen Leistung her reicht für mein WQHD, dann spricht doch nichts gegen eine Referenzkarte, sofern ich mit deren Lautstärke oder Nichtlautstärke (nix genaues weiss man ja noch nicht) klar komme oder?


----------



## Xeen_83 (16. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bitte Leute, wir sind hier in einem Enthusiasten Forum, es ist WQHD und nicht 2k
> 2k gibt es nicht.


WENN, dann 1440p. Alles andere schmerzt in meinem Adminauge.
Aber ich bin auch nicht der Papst, so what.
Für mich ist und war HD auch Full HD, also 1080p. Folglich benutzte ich, um einfach nur kostbare Zeit zu sparen: 1k, 2k, 4k, 8k, usw. Tuts auch 

wiki modus an "Dabei steht 2K für eine Auflösung von bis zu 2048 Pixeln in der Breite" wiki modus aus.
Klugscheißer mag niemand^^


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2020)

Nein. 2k ist etwas mehr als FHD, aber weit weg von 1440p.

Wie JoM79 schrieb, ist 2k exakt  2048 x 1152.
FHD ist 1920 x 1080. Also nur etwas weniger

4k ist eigentlich 4096 x 2304
UHD ist 3840 x 2160

4k ist das doppelte (pro Ache) von 4k
UHD ist das doppelte (pro Achse) von FHD.

Da man UHD und 4k oft als synonym verwendet, auch wenn es nicht ganz richtig ist, kann man auch 2k und FHD mehr oder weniger gleichwertig nutzen.

Aber 2k ist definitiv NICHT 1440p!


----------



## sunburst1988 (16. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> WENN, dann 1440p. Alles andere schmerzt in meinem Adminauge.


Meine 5120x1440 sind aber streng genomen auch 1440p.
Man merkt aber dann doch einen leichten Unterschied 



DerMega schrieb:


> Mal eine Grundsatzfrage:
> Wenn ich nicht übertakten will, weil mir eine 6800 von der reinen Leistung her reicht für mein WQHD, dann spricht doch nichts gegen eine Referenzkarte, sofern ich mit deren Lautstärke oder Nichtlautstärke (nix genaues weiss man ja noch nicht) klar komme oder?


Klar reicht die dann auch.
Ich würde noch den Temperaturunterschied durch die potenziell bessere Kühlung bei den Customs nennen. Zumindest für mein Gewissen finde ich den immer sehr angenehm 
Wie die Lautstärke sich verhält werden aber wohl erst die Tests am Mittwoch klären können.


----------



## DerMega (16. November 2020)

So hab ich mir das schon gedacht. Dann versuch ich mal eine Referenz zu bekommen und dann die Tests lesen und meine eigene Erfahrung machen. FALLS ich eine bekomme. Aber hey ich spiele schon kein Lotto, dann kann ichs wenigstens hier probieren


----------



## Xeen_83 (16. November 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Meine 5120x1440 sind aber streng genomen auch 1440p.
> Man merkt aber dann doch einen leichten Unterschied
> 
> 
> ...


sind das dann 2k? 

5120 × 1440​3.5:1 (32:9)7.373440 × 1440​2.38:1 (43:18)4.953200 × 1440​2.2:1 (40:18)4.613120 × 1440​2.16:1 (39:18)4.493040 × 1440​2.1:1 (38:18)4.382960 × 1440​2.05:1 (37:18)4.262880 × 1440​2:1 (18:9)4.152560 × 1440​1.7:1 (16:9)3.692304 × 1440​1.6:1 (16:10)3.322160 × 1440​1.5:1 (3:2)3.111920 × 1440​1.3:1 (4:3)2.76
was man mit 1440p nicht alles machen kann 


WQHD, 1440p*W*ide *QHD* (QHD)[3], „2K“[10]2560×144016∶916∶91∶13.686.400

Und spätestens jetzt sollen wir uns ein Bier nehmen und das ständige Verbessern wollen im Internet mal lassen  Wohlsein


----------



## sunburst1988 (16. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> Und spätestens jetzt sollen wir uns ein Bier nehmen und das ständige Verbessern wollen im Internet mal lassen  Wohlsein


Der "Artikel" auf den da verwiesen wird ist aber auch alles andere als fachkundig...

Aber ja, man kann über vieles diskutieren. Von mir wirst du allerdings niemal etwas über "2K" lesen.


----------



## Xeen_83 (16. November 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Der "Artikel" auf den da verwiesen wird ist aber auch alles andere als fachkundig...
> 
> Aber ja, man kann über vieles diskutieren. Von mir wirst du allerdings niemal etwas über "2K" lesen.


Sag niemal nie^^
hab die Werte aus Wikipedia bezogen, aber da darf auch jeder Schreiben was er möchte.
Kenne den Artikel nicht den du verlinkt hast.

Es ging eigentlich darum dass er mit seiner 1080 in RDR2 bei der Auflösung nicht viel Land (Wilden Westen^^) sehen wird.


----------



## sunburst1988 (16. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> Sag niemal nie^^
> hab die Werte aus Wikipedia bezogen, aber da darf auch jeder Schreiben was er möchte.
> Kenne den Artikel nicht den du verlinkt hast.
> 
> Es ging eigentlich darum dass er mit seiner 1080 in RDR2 bei der Auflösung nicht viel Land (Wilden Westen^^) sehen wird.


Das ist die 10 an dem "2K" aus deinem Post.

Ja, RDR2 ist hungrig. Meine 1070 schafft in Dual QHD ganze 11 FPS 
Wobei man da die Einstellungen sicher noch optimieren kann.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. November 2020)

den Koffer will ich auch haben xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K48-nO441pg:645

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bath92 (16. November 2020)

Kein Dual-Bios bei den Referenzkarten! Ein Grund mehr auf die Custom-Karten zu warten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Kein Dual-Bios bei den Referenzkarten! Ein Grund mehr auf die Custom-Karten zu warten.


Wofür braucht man das? Hab ich noch nie kapiert. Meine Karte hat Dual Bios und ich hab das zweite Bios noch nicht ein einziges mal verwendet. Das zweite Bios ist im Grunde immer nur ne andere Lüfterkurve mit nem anderen Powertarget. Das kannste genauso gut selber einstellen 

Es sei denn du willst ständig hin und her switchen. Wobei es dann vermutlich schneller gehen würde, ein anderes Wattman Profil zu laden, als deine Seitenwand aufzumachen und den Schalter umzulegen  

Oder hat das noch irgendeinen anderen Vorteil den ich nicht sehe?


----------



## bath92 (16. November 2020)

Grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht, der Otto-Normal-User braucht danke Wattman und MPT kein Dual-Bios.

Gibt hier aber genug Leute die ihre Karten mit anderen Bios-Varianten flashen (möchten). Hierbei ist ein zweites Bios als 'fallback' immer recht praktisch, da man bei fehlerhaften Flashvorgängen nur den Schalter umlegt und über das zweite Bios ohne Probleme wieder zurück flashen kann.


----------



## P2063 (16. November 2020)

gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht von den bisher vorgestellten Customkarten ohne sich durch 50 verschiede Artikel klicken zu müssen?


----------



## Xaphyr (16. November 2020)

Es wurden schon welche vorgestellt? Wann und wo? Ich habe bisher nur Teaser gesehen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=71zH0N8hrH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



15:53:
"(...) RTX 3090 is only just pushing over 100 fps at 1080p (...) you might think its because we are limited by the 3950X, but i can assure you thats not the case. I cant say why yet, so you're just gonna have to believe me for now"

Spoiler  6800XT höhere AVG FPS als 3090 in Watch Dogs - confirmed


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Es wurden schon welche vorgestellt? Wann und wo? Ich habe bisher nur Teaser gesehen.


wirklich vorgestellt wurde eig nur die von Sapphire



			https://www.sapphiretech.com/de-de/consumer/nitro-radeon-rx-6800-xt-se-16g-gddr6


----------



## Gurdi (16. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man das? Hab ich noch nie kapiert. Meine Karte hat Dual Bios und ich hab das zweite Bios noch nicht ein einziges mal verwendet. Das zweite Bios ist im Grunde immer nur ne andere Lüfterkurve mit nem anderen Powertarget. Das kannste genauso gut selber einstellen
> 
> Es sei denn du willst ständig hin und her switchen. Wobei es dann vermutlich schneller gehen würde, ein anderes Wattman Profil zu laden, als deine Seitenwand aufzumachen und den Schalter umzulegen
> 
> Oder hat das noch irgendeinen anderen Vorteil den ich nicht sehe?


Flashen


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2020)

Bald...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzeVkgoW13c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GladiusTi (16. November 2020)

Bin auf die Benchmarks gespannt.


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1328419517224116225

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



RTX 3080 vs RX 6800XT

EDit: Hab FPS abgeglichen mit dem PCGH/CB Test, kann net sein, dass das 1080p Resultate sein sollen...
Auf CB meinte einer SAM vs no SAM vllt, aber auch hier die FPS viel zu hoch.

Aso nee, der wollte doch nen CPU Test machen, wahrscheinlich ist das der LOL


----------



## gecan (17. November 2020)

ula la --> AMD MI100 

amd hat doch was mit 120 cu, was ich schon vor wochen vermutet habe  !!!

nur leider erstmal nur für cdna architektur vorbehalten.

aber die 120 cu monster chip für rdna2 refresh, wird mit sicherheit als konter für den kommende nv refresh in 7nm kommen 

oder wird hier amd doch noch was brutales für den maximum 4/8k gaming ein ultimativen big navi xtx mit 120 cu und 32gb hbm2 raus hauen, weil die das können ?

ich meine so ein monster prestige gpu,  wäre die krönung für amds image und für die 4/8k gamer !!!


----------



## Downsampler (17. November 2020)

Ich hatte vermutet, sie basteln diesen Monsterchip um N$ endgültig den Rest zu geben.

Ich sehe schon, das Ampere 2 nicht lange auf sich warten lassen wird.


----------



## gecan (17. November 2020)

würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn amd  noch ein 6950xt  mit 120 cu als überraschung raus haut , um wirklich nvs ampere komplett weg saugt 

wobei die 6000serie der letzte monolithic gpu design sein könnte, oder der vorletzte

aber warscheinlich hebt sich amd, die 120 cu eher für 7000 serie mit den refresh in 5nm oder so auf.


----------



## blautemple (17. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Steht doch sogar unter dem Diagramm


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. November 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ich hatte vermutet, sie basteln diesen Monsterchip um N$ endgültig den Rest zu geben.
> 
> Ich sehe schon, das Ampere 2 nicht lange auf sich warten lassen wird.


die neue A100 mit 80GB und 2 TB/s reicht da völlig aus

und das is immernoch ein stark beschnittener Chip ...


----------



## drstoecker (17. November 2020)

etwas zur Verfügbarkeit 
https://www.digitec.ch/de/page/alle...md-radeon-6800-und-6800-xt-grafikkarten-18280


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. November 2020)

klingt ja super ...


----------



## Xeen_83 (17. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> etwas zur Verfügbarkeit
> https://www.digitec.ch/de/page/alle...md-radeon-6800-und-6800-xt-grafikkarten-18280


Das ist die Aussage eines Ladens in der Schweiz? Die brauchen da drüben auch nicht so viele^^


----------



## gecan (17. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli,​
die rx 6000 serie haben doch schon bereits dank 128MB Infinity Cache, sagenhafte 1,66 tb/s si bandbreite !!!

hier link wer es noch nicht kennt.

und ihr habt euch monate lang über rdna2 si bandbreite mit nur 256bit den kopf zerbrochen, obwohl ich euch mehrfach hingewissen habe, das amd noch nie ein si bandbreite problem hatte, und amd dafür sorgen wird für rdna2 mit den angepeilten 4k performance, ob mit hbm2 oder jetzt mit den Infinity Cache !


----------



## Grestorn (17. November 2020)

Naja, 128 "gigantische" MB sind zwar sicher nicht verkehrt (bei 16 GB VRAM insgesamt), aber ob sie in allen Fällen die mangelnde Speicherbandbreite ersetzen können, muss sich zeigen.

Ich nehme an, dass es Spiele gibt, die da sehr positiv darauf reagieren und andere, denen das gar nicht schmeckt.

Morgen wissen wir mehr!


----------



## gecan (17. November 2020)

wenn das so wäre, würde amd erst garnicht den Infinity Cache aufwand geben, und weiter auf hbm2e setzen.

denn die monster daten mit 128 rops und 80 cu und dann si bandbreite limitiert bei amd gpu ? never !!!


----------



## Grestorn (17. November 2020)

Lies nochmal, was ich geschrieben habe. 

Tipp: Da steht nicht: "Es bringt gar nichts".


----------



## gecan (17. November 2020)

das habe ich verstanden.

aber ich meine wenn jetzt nur bestimmte spiele auf Infinity Cache positiv reagieren, dann wäre dies kein aufwand wert für so ein monster architektur, der dann an si bandbreite krüppelt, das würde amd niemals tun und defenitive weiter an hbm2e setzen.

da rdna2 auf 4k performance ausgelegt ist und da muss die si bandbreite immer zur verfügung stehen.


----------



## Ippo34 (17. November 2020)

Morgen kommen die AMD-Grafikkarten im Referenzdesign, weiß man *ungefähr* schon wann die Custom Designs folgen werden?

Mein neuer Rechner ist fast komplett, nur CPU fehlt noch und Grafikkarte.
An den Ryzen 7 5800x komme ich momentan aber nicht ran und muss warten - vielleicht passt es dann genau zusammen mit einer RX 6800XT (Custom)?


----------



## sunburst1988 (17. November 2020)

Die Customs sollen ab dem 25. verkauft werden.
Welche Modelle dann verfügbar sind kann dir aber wohl keiner genau sagen...


----------



## Edelhamster (17. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Naja, 128 "gigantische" MB sind zwar sicher nicht verkehrt (bei 16 GB VRAM insgesamt), aber ob sie in allen Fällen die mangelnde Speicherbandbreite ersetzen können, muss sich zeigen.
> 
> Ich nehme an, dass es Spiele gibt, die da sehr positiv darauf reagieren und andere, denen das gar nicht schmeckt.
> 
> Morgen wissen wir mehr!


Denke man sollte hier bedenken, dass die gesamte Cache-Hierarchie überarbeitet wurde und mit die wichtigste Entwicklung vllt gar nicht der Infinity Cache (L2) ist, sondern eher der Shared L1 Cache entscheidend sein könnte.
Durch das Datensharing innerhalb des L1 können alle CU´s für Ihre Speicherabfragen auf alle L1 Datenbereiche zugreifen (auch auf die von anderen CU´s). Zeitgleich werden unnötige Datenreplikationen im L1 vermieden, was eine deutlich höhere Hitrate zur Folge hat und wodurch am Ende viel weniger Request-misses überhaupt erst im L2 (infinity Cache) beantwortet werden müssen.
Die 128MB schaffen es dann halt nur nochmal weniger Request-misses, wenn die Abfrage im L1 zuvor erfolglos war, abzufangen, bevor letztendlich auf den "langsamen" VRAM zugegriffen werden müsste und reduzieren somit eigentlich erst in zweiter Instanz nochmal die benötigte Bandbreite zum GDDR6.

Gab dazu ja dieses schöne Video was ganz gut aufzeigt wie das abläuft alá BackBacke Kuchen mit den und den Zutaten - also falls man sich nicht nen halben Tag Zeit nehmen möchte um sich durch die Patente durchzuarbeiten^^

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum viele Medien den Infinity Cache als L3 Cache ausweisen.
Im Abgleich mit AMD´s einsehbaren Patenten ist das meinem Verständnis nach schlicht falsch und ein L3 Cache in den BigNavis gar nicht vorhanden. Also nur
Abfrage
-> Antwort irgendwo im shared L1 ja/nein? bei nein -> auto-forwarded in Infinity Cache L2. Und bei erneutem missmatch hier dann letztendlich die Weitergabe der Abfrage in den GDDR6.

Gut ist halt, dass die Spiele hierfür nicht optimiert werden müssen und was unterm Strich dann bei rauskommt werden wir morgen sehen. Ob es dann wirklich äquivalent zu ~1,7TB/s ist, wie beworben, wird wohl leider nur schwer nachzuprüfen sein^^ Naja, hauptsache die Performance stimmt.
Persönlich hätte ich es mit HBM2 anstelle von GDDR6 im Rücken dann nochmal geiler gefunden - das muss ich definitiv sagen, aber vllt ist der echt nicht mehr notwendig mit diesem gefahrenen Ansatz.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CGIhOnt7F6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ippo34 (17. November 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Die Customs sollen ab dem 25. verkauft werden.
> Welche Modelle dann verfügbar sind kann dir aber wohl keiner genau sagen...



Danke für deine Antwort. 

Was würdet ihr denn morgen genau machen? Versuchen, eine zu bekommen oder garnichts tun und auf dem 25. November warten und dann kaufen?


----------



## Grestorn (17. November 2020)

@Edelhamster

Was mich irritiert, dass man erst jetzt auf diese Lösung kommt, wenn die solch gigantische Vorteile bringt. Speicherbandbreite ist richtig teuer, und wenn man sie so einsparen kann, ohne dass das irgendwelche Nachteile hat, dann wäre das ja geradezu genial. 

Denn so genial ist ein solcher Cache nun auch wieder nicht, dass man nicht schon früher hätte darauf kommen können.

Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, die Tests morgen zu lesen!


----------



## chill_eule (17. November 2020)

Kostet doch beides @Grestorn
Was ist nun teurer? Chipfläche in Form eines caches oder als Speicheranbindung? 
Intel hatte ja auch schon mal einen L4 cache, der dann aber auch wieder ausgestorben ist.
In die Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung haben wohl nur die wenigsten von uns Einblick.

Übrigens:

_Wir_ müssen wirklich noch viel Arbeit leisten... 



> Jedoch war ich mir unsicher ob mein Intel Prozessor und das Z370 gut mit der rx6800 harmoniert bzw. überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. November 2020)

@Grestorn 
Jetzt nur auf GPU´s bezogen hat bei AMD eigentlich erst zum Ende von GCN ein Umdenken in die Richtung stattgefunden, dass anstatt der Speicherkapazität zukünftig die Speicherbandbreite immer relevanter werden würde.
Vor dem Vega-Release gab es da von RajaKoduri ein tolles Interview wo das meinem Wissen nach das erste mal so deutlich herausgestellt wurde. Klar, den Anfang hat eigentlich Fiji mit HBM1 an 4096bit gemacht, aber das waren nur die ersten Gehversuche unter extrem knappen finanziellen Voraussetzungen.
Bei Vega mit HBM2 und seinen HBCC-Auswüchsen hat man dann etwas mehr versucht, der Ansatz wurde mit HBM2, vergossenem Interposer etc. aber womöglich echt zu teuer für die Masse, wodurch eine Vega64 am Ende ja sogar eine geringere Bandbreite hatte als ein zwei Jahre ältere FuryX von 2015, weil Vega eben nur noch auf 2 anstatt 4 HBM-Stacks setzte. Da war AMD seiner Zeit auch nicht glücklich, dass der HBM2 nur auf 945MHz kam und nicht die anvisierten 1000MHz erreichte.
Im HPC-Bereich konnte man eineinhalb Jahre später mit der Radeon VII, 4 HBM -Stacks und 1TB/s dann mal einen raushauen. Dass diese dann als "limitierte" Gamingkarte kam hatte einen stark ungläubigen Jensen Huang zur Folge wenn ich mich nicht irre^^ Am Ende aber halt wohl definitiv zu teuer, dazu die ganzen GCN-Leichen im Schlepptau, nicht der Megadurchbruch.

Mit Navi konnte man sich dann neu aufstellen, mal so langsam alte Zöpfe abschneiden und am Ende ist es denke ich ein kluger Gedankengang den Bedarf nach höherer Bandbreite nicht ausschließlich durch breitere Interfaces oder schnellere Speichermodule zu erschlagen, sondern das Problem schon an den Wurzeln, oder eher schon im L1/L2 Cache, zu packen.
Schaut man sich die L1 Speicherinhalte der einzelnen Core´s in einer GPU an, sieht man, dass in unglaublich vielen die gleichen Informationen vorhanden sind. 
Das meinte ich vorhin mit Verhinderung von Datenreplikationen in RDNA2 durch die neue shared-Funktion.
Entscheidend ist halt, dass eine Kommunikation zwischen allen einzelnen Core´s und allen L1 Speicherbereichen möglich ist. Dies war in den alten GPU-Designs meinem Verständnis nach nicht vorgesehen und jetzt erst durch die Implementierung eines entsprechenden Interconnect´s ermöglicht.
So kann zukünftig dann Core 529 auf den L1 Speicherbereich von Core 5119 zugreifen und andersherum, anstatt dass beide die gleich Daten vorhalten müssen.

Vllt etwas weit ausgeholt, schwafel schwafel, sorry dafür


----------



## sunburst1988 (17. November 2020)

Schön zu Lesen.

Was es bringt werden wir aber erst morgen sehen. Man bin ich gespannt...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. November 2020)

jemand Leaks?



Spoiler












						AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT 1440p DXR ray tracing performance leaks - VideoCardz.com
					

AMD was very reluctant to share ray tracing performance numbers of Radeon RX 6800 XT before launch, so we decided to help.  AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT Ray Tracing performance AMD does see the potential of ray tracing in games. In the new set of slides that we have already seen, the company explains...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> jemand Leaks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3080 30% schneller mit RT zumindest in BFV und das noch ohne DLSS!








						GeForce RTX 3080 Founder review
					

We check out the GeForce RTX 3080 Founder edition graphics card. NVIDIA just unleashed this second to fastest model in the RTX 30 lineup, which promises to offer a truckload of performance paired wit... DX12: Battlefield V




					www.guru3d.com
				




Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1328749642385940481

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1328683604528877569

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Warte wohl lieber auf die 3080Ti^^


----------



## Linmoum (17. November 2020)

RT-Vergleiche sind sinnlos, wenn man die genau gebenchte Szene nicht kennt. Gut, ist es sonst auch vorab, sofern es kein integrierter Benchmark ist. Aber gerade bei RT ist das noch mal extremer je nach Szene.


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_-PSCZPDX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. November 2020)

möhr leaks









						AMD Radeon RX 6800 launch press deck (transcript) - VideoCardz.com
					

PRODUCT DESIGN & INNOVATION THE FOUNDATION OF AN AMAZING PRODUCT AMD RDNA 2 ARCHITECTURE DESIGNS GOALS Pushing performance with higher frequencies New levels of power efficiency with AMD Infinity Cache Designed with features for gamers PRODUCT DESIGN GOALS Engineering – Exceptional thermals...




					videocardz.com
				



14 Layer PCB krass

und wie beürchtet ein Graphit Pad ...


----------



## Gurdi (17. November 2020)

SCHEISS Pad kommt direkt runter.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

Ach das hält schon so lange durch, bis der Wasserkühler drauf kommt.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. November 2020)

So schlecht das Graphit Pad
Besser als Wärmepaste sicherlich!


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2020)

Ein weiterer Grund warum deine VII hopps gegangen ist?


----------



## Gurdi (18. November 2020)

Schlecht liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## big-maec (18. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> und wie beürchtet ein Graphit Pad ...


Verstehe ich das richtig. Das Pad sitzt zwischen GPU und Kühler ?


----------



## Xeen_83 (18. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig. Das Pad sitzt zwischen GPU und Kühler ?


ja


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2020)

Warum soll das schei*e sein? Ehrliche Frage...

Besser als massenhaft Paste, würde ich sagen. Und auch in der Produktion einfacher zu handhaben (-> weniger Fehler), dafür aber nen Tick teurer. Was wohl bisher gegen den Einsatz in der Massenproduktion gesprochen hat.


----------



## Xeen_83 (18. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Warum soll das schei*e sein? Ehrliche Frage...


weil etwas "Neues" grundsätzlich immer erst mal als schei*e und unnötig abgestempelt wird, ohne sich damit zu beschäftigen.
Warum? keine Ahnung. Das Thermal Grizzly Pad zwischen dem 5800X und meinem Optimus Foundation AM4 Block tuts sehr gut.


----------



## blautemple (18. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> weil etwas "Neues" grundsätzlich immer erst mal als schei*e und unnötig abgestempelt wird, ohne sich damit zu beschäftigen.
> Warum? keine Ahnung. Das Thermal Grizzly Pad zwischen dem 5800X und meinem Optimus Foundation AM4 Block tuts sehr gut.


Die Pads lassen sich ********************* entfernen und nerven dementsprechend wenn man auf Wasserkühlung umbauen möchte


----------



## big-maec (18. November 2020)

Na ja besser als Luft. Da muss man mal genauer hin schauen, was die so taugen.


----------



## Maxtrum (18. November 2020)

Würdet ihr jetzt eher direkt zuschlagen um 15 Uhr? Oder warten?


----------



## big-maec (18. November 2020)

Ich warte auf eine bestimmte Karte. Wenn die nicht kommt eher nicht. Am 25. kommen weitere Customs. Am 8. Dezember die 6900 XT danach noch Customs. Also alles in kleinen Häppchen, da sollt man schon wissen was man möchte.


----------



## Xeen_83 (18. November 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> Würdet ihr jetzt eher direkt zuschlagen um 15 Uhr? Oder warten?


möchte schon gern direkt eine kaufen. ist doch spannend wenn man mit unter den ersten ist die sich durchtesten


----------



## sunburst1988 (18. November 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> Würdet ihr jetzt eher direkt zuschlagen um 15 Uhr? Oder warten?


Wenn du an der Referenz interessiert bist:

Bestellen -> Tests lesen -> Entscheiden -> Stornieren/Freuen

Ich für meinen Teil hab mich jetzt auf zwei bestimmte Customs eingeschossen und werde versuchen nächste Woche eine von beiden zu bekommen.


----------



## Mottekus (18. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Würdet ihr sagen, dass das sehr laut ist ?


----------



## Maxtrum (18. November 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Wenn du an der Referenz interessiert bist:
> 
> Bestellen -> Tests lesen -> Entscheiden -> Stornieren/Freuen
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil hab mich jetzt auf zwei bestimmte Customs eingeschossen und werde versuchen nächste Woche eine von beiden zu bekommen.


Wenn ich fragen darf, welche, und warum lieber die anderen?  Bin auf der Arbeit und kann mich da leider nicht informieren.


----------



## Trash123 (18. November 2020)

Kennt jemand einen Shop, welcher die 6800er schon gelistet hat?


----------



## sunburst1988 (18. November 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> Wenn ich fragen darf, welche, und warum lieber die anderen?  Bin auf der Arbeit und kann mich da leider nicht informieren.


Entweder die Aorus Master oder die Red Devil. In erster Linie weil ich mir etwas kühlere Temps und dadurch noch etwas mehr Takt erhoffe. Ein wenig spielt aber auch das Aussehen mit rein, zumal ich mir bei der Master noch eine weitere RGB-Software spare (das Mainboard nutzt die selbe).
Ob sich der zu erwartende Aufpreis lohnt liegt natürlich im Auge des Betrachters. Bei der Master rechne ich mit ca +150€... Von meiner ursprünglich geplanten 3090 kommend immernoch ein Schnäppchen


----------



## big-maec (18. November 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> Wenn ich fragen darf, welche, und warum lieber die anderen?  Bin auf der Arbeit und kann mich da leider nicht informieren.


Wer ein Kompakte Karte und ein geringeres Preisniveau mag sollte sich die AMD holen. Bei den Custom gibt es meistens gegen Aufpreis ein bißchen mehr an Extras, in Form von Elektronik, Design, Kühlfläche.


sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Entweder die Aorus Master oder die Red Devil.


Okay, dann sind wir diesmal nicht auf einer Welle.


----------



## Maxtrum (18. November 2020)

Danke euch für die Infos.


----------



## sunburst1988 (18. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Okay, dann sind wir diesmal nicht auf einer Welle.


Welche peilst du denn an?

Die Nitro+ SE fände ich noch ganz nett, aber das Farbschema passt bei mir so gar nicht


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig. Das Pad sitzt zwischen GPU und Kühler ?


hier sieht man es ganz gut



			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Elb3wPYW0AEWKVZ?format=jpg&name=4096x4096


----------



## big-maec (18. November 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Welche peilst du denn an?


Asrock Radeon RX 6800 XT Taichi X 16G OC oder Phantom Gaming . Die haben beide unter anderem 3 x 8-pin Power Connectors.


----------



## Xeen_83 (18. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Asrock Radeon RX 6800 XT Taichi X 16G OC oder Phantom Gaming . Die haben beide unter anderem 3 x 8-pin Power Connectors.


das wären dann auch karten die nicht ganz Ref sind oder? wie hoch ist die chance dass da ein wasserblock drauf passt?


----------



## gecan (18. November 2020)

8k kann bzw darf kommen und am besten mit den 120 cu monster chip !!!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big-maec (18. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> das wären dann auch karten die nicht ganz Ref sind oder? wie hoch ist die chance dass da ein wasserblock drauf passt?


Wird sich zeigen, bis jetzt wäre das aber, für mich, nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Xeen_83 (18. November 2020)

noch nirgendwo ne Listung? das gibt's doch nicht dass es so ruhig ist die paar Stunden vorher


----------



## Linmoum (18. November 2020)

Sind doch noch drei Stunden und offiziell dürfen sie auch erst ab 15 Uhr listen.


----------



## Xeen_83 (18. November 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Sind doch noch drei Stunden und offiziell dürfen sie auch erst ab 15 Uhr listen.


Die CPUs waren teilweise auch schon vorher gelistet. Ich schrieb ja "die paar Stunden"
Nicht mal neue Leaks oder sowas....


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

irgendwer wird sein Youtube Video sicherlich zu früh an den Start schicken ^^


----------



## Spinal (18. November 2020)

Weiß jemand ob Custom Karten heute schon gelistet werden? Oder werden die erst am 25.11. bestellbar sein.
Habe mich etwas in die Sapphire Nitro verliebt, aber überlege auch heute zu versuchen, eine Ref. Karte zu ergattern.

Einzig blöde, ich habe um 14:15 einen Termin der vermutlich länger als eine Stunde geht ;( Vielleicht kann ich mobil was ordern....


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

werden sicherlich erst nächste Woche gelistet


----------



## Gurdi (18. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> weil etwas "Neues" grundsätzlich immer erst mal als schei*e und unnötig abgestempelt wird, ohne sich damit zu beschäftigen.
> Warum? keine Ahnung. Das Thermal Grizzly Pad zwischen dem 5800X und meinem Optimus Foundation AM4 Block tuts sehr gut.


Ich hab es schon einige male gehabt, ich kann verstehen warum das verwendet wird. Für MICH ist es aber SCHEI?E!
Es lässt sich reudig entfernen, es muss erstmal sauber eingebrannt werden, es leitet nicht so gut wie WLPaste.

@All Viel Glück heute allen interessierten.


----------



## nekro- (18. November 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Sind doch noch drei Stunden und offiziell dürfen sie auch erst ab 15 Uhr listen.


Denke mal ab 14:45 kann man mit dem F5- Spielchen beginnnen.


----------



## Arikus (18. November 2020)

AMD listet die 6800 (XT) schon


			https://www.amd.com/de/shop/de/Graphics%20Cards
		

Der Link führt allerdings ins Leere.



			https://www.amd.com/de/where-to-buy/radeon-rx-6000-series-graphics


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MIkb2LF1Rfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Benchmarks doch um 14Uhr


----------



## Edelhamster (18. November 2020)

Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des höchstwahrscheinlich erneut zum Einsatz kommenden Hitachi TC-HM03 Graphitepdads ist mit 25-45 W/mK jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht wenn man das mal in Vergleich zu gängigen Wärmeleitpasten setzt^^
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut liegt beispielsweise bei 12,5 W/mK.

An LiquidMetal mit um die 70 W/mK kommt es natürlich nicht dran, der Einsatz von LiquidMetal würde aber ganz andere Anforderungen und Schwierigkeiten an die Produktion und die Beschaffenheit des Kühlkörpers mit sich bringen.

Ein nicht zu verkennender Vorteil des Graphitpads ist definitiv der Umgang mit einem Hotspot auf dem Chip, den wir seit Vega auf allen großen Radeon-Karten neben der normalen GPU-Temp vorfinden.
Das Graphit im Pad hat die Eigenschaft die konzentrierte Wärme eines unten liegenden Hotspot´s in die Breite zu verteilen, der dann so besser vom obendrüber liegenden Kühlkörper "bekämpft" werden kann.
Normale WLP leitet vereinfacht gedacht einfach gerade/konzentriert nach oben durch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simosh (18. November 2020)

Ich bin vorhin vor der Mittagspause in die City gelaufen, und hab mal in den beiden in Frage kommenden Läden gefragt, ob sie überhaupt Karten haben (ich weiß jetzt nix von nur-online wie bei den Konsolen?), aber Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Xeen_83 (18. November 2020)

Wenn die Läden arlt und k&m heißen, die wissen nicht was sie bekommen. das kommt von der Zentrale und wird dort auch bestellt. zumindest war das mal so.

14 Uhr ein Video?


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. November 2020)

Ich hab gerade ne Lieferung Grafikkarten auf den Weg geschickt 
Ich kann schon mal so viel sagen... Es waren nicht viele.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade ne Lieferung Grafikkarten auf den Weg geschickt
> Ich kann schon mal so viel sagen... Es waren nicht viele.



Aha.. Shop? Mindfactory? AMD? Oder "Onkel Tom's PC-Bastelstube"?

Solche Aussagen haben leider 0 (Null) Aussagekraft!


----------



## Xeen_83 (18. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Aha.. Shop? Mindfactory? AMD? Oder "Onkel Tom's PC-Bastelstube"?
> 
> Solche Aussagen haben leider 0 (Null) Aussagekraft!


Er ist Lisa


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (18. November 2020)

Die Amdler werden schon nervös, sieht halt nicht gut aus was Stock betrifft


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Aha.. Shop? Mindfactory? AMD? Oder "Onkel Tom's PC-Bastelstube"?
> 
> Solche Aussagen haben leider 0 (Null) Aussagekraft!


Metro Group, mehr kann ich leider nicht einsehen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. November 2020)

@davidwigald11 Also kein AMD-Partner... da denke ich wäre die Frage interessanter, wieviele wurden von MetroGroup bestellt bei AMD... wieviele geliefert? Gab es vereinbarte Liefertermine(später) usw.. 

Wenn die MetroGroup nur 5 oder 50 oder 500 Stk bei AMD geordert hat..  

Aussagekräftiger werden gleich Alternate, MF und AMD-Shop...


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2020)

Die Karten takten ab Werk schon an die 2400-2450MHz, siehe Gigabyte Video oben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also kein AMD-Partner... da denke ich wäre die Frage interessanter, wieviele wurden von MetroGroup bestellt bei AMD... wieviele geliefert? Gab es vereinbarte Liefertermine(später) usw..


Das kann ich dir leider echt nicht sagen  
Ich bin ja nur ein Werkstudent und fertige die aktuellen Aufträge hier ab. Die Bestellung selber geht in der Abteilung der Auftragsannahme ein, ich sitze bei der Datenerfassung. Ich sehe nur Lieferung an Tag X mit Ware Y von Standort A nach Standort B und gebe diese frei.

Klar, für den heutigen Online Shop Release ist die Info nicht wirklich relevant, da hast du Recht.
Aber normalerweise bei derartigen Bestellungen der Metro Group wird hier locker nen ganzer LKW voll gemacht. Das jetzt war mickrig dagegen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Klar, für den heutigen Release, ist die Info nicht wirklich relevant, da hast du Recht.



Auch weil die MetroGroup trotz Elektro-Märkten nicht DER Absatzpartner bei nVidia oder AMD ist... klar kann man da in den Shops die Karten kaufen... aber es ist i.d.R. nicht die erste Anlaufstelle... meist nicht mal die zweite.... 

Wie gesagt... wichtig wäre wieviele Karten sind seitens Handel bei AMD geordert... und wieviel wurde geliefert? Das werden wir aber denke ich nie erfahren...


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2020)

@davidwigald11 

Wickelst Du auch PS5 Bestellungen an die Läden ab? Würde mich ja brennend interessieren, ob es morgen welche gibt. Vermutlich ja nicht, aber wer weiß...


----------



## ntropy83 (18. November 2020)

Hammer, die benchmarks halten was versprochen wurde


----------



## GladiusTi (18. November 2020)

Starke Ergebnisse. Wie erwartet sind 6800XT und 3800 in einer Leistungskategorie +-5%.

Wünsche allen die eine Navi-Karte ergattern wollen viel  Erfolg!


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... wichtig wäre wieviele Karten sind seitens Handel bei AMD geordert... und wieviel wurde geliefert? Das werden wir aber denke ich nie erfahren...


Stimmt das werden wir wohl nie. Die Online Shops wie Caseking, Alternate, MF, werden aber nicht von uns beliefert. Wir beliefern hauptsächlich Großkunden und sind ja nicht spezialisiert auf Hardware oder sowas. Sondern alles. Kleidung, Elektronik, Handwerk und und und. Da sind so "kleine" Shops wie Caseking halt nicht bei.


Grestorn schrieb:


> Wickelst Du auch PS5 Bestellungen an die Läden ab? Würde mich ja brennend interessieren, ob es morgen welche gibt. Vermutlich ja nicht, aber wer weiß...


Theoretisch Ja. Allerdings hab ich bisher noch nicht eine einzige Lieferung gesehen mit PS5 oder Xbox. Das kann nur 2 Sachen bedeuten. Entweder es wurde so unregelmäßig geliefert, dass ich zufällig immer dann auf der Arbeit war, wenn es keine Lieferung gab (ich arbeite nur 2-3x/Woche). Oder der Inhalt wird anonymisiert. Das machen teilweise Großkunden, weil in den letzten Jahren Diebstahl zugenommen hat. Besonders Laptops werden häufig einfach nur als "Ware" angegeben und neutral verpackt.


----------



## Gurdi (18. November 2020)

> Da sind so "kleine" Shops wie Caseking halt nicht bei.


CK ist Marktführer in Europa in dem Bereich,stationär ist es dieMetro Gruppe.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> CK ist Marktführer in Europa in dem Bereich,stationär ist es dieMetro Gruppe.


Aber nicht wenn ich die Bilanzen von CK , MF und Alternate vergleiche.... da ist CK mit Abstand das kleinste Licht....


----------



## Gurdi (18. November 2020)

In Deutschland vielleicht.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. November 2020)

Ja, die Bilanz bezieht sich in dem Fall tatsächlich auf das Land wo der Umsatz generiert wird...  Wenn ich im Bundesanzeiger.de die Bilanzen anschaue... ist CK ein Knirps.... 
Wo sitzt denn die Konzernzentrale? Ich hab im Impressum nur Berlin gefunden...


----------



## joaaha (18. November 2020)

Wird es eigentlich auch eine 6800XT Toxic geben oder bildet die Nitro+ das stärkste Sapphire Modell der 6800XT?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. November 2020)

Der eine oder andere Shop produziert schon nur noch ne Sanduhr... wenn man die Seite lädt/refreshed.... 

Edit: 15:03 - Kein Shop mehr erreichbar...


----------



## Maxtrum (18. November 2020)

Noch nix gefunden


----------



## I3ooTz (18. November 2020)

Ist Alternate down?


----------



## SLNC (18. November 2020)

Alles down.


----------



## Sonny330i (18. November 2020)

Die Bots kaufen alles weg gerade


----------



## Maxtrum (18. November 2020)

Hat schon irgendjemand irgendwo die Karte im Angebot gesehen? 
Und auch Preise?

Man sollte meinen jeder Anbieter will der erste sein, ist aber nicht der Fall.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. November 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendjemand irgendwo die Karte im Angebot gesehen?
> Und auch Preise?
> 
> Man sollte meinen jeder Anbieter will der erste sein, ist aber nicht der Fall.


Es hat glaube momentan nichtmal überhaupt jemand ne Karte oder nen Shop mit Karte gesehen...


----------



## ntropy83 (18. November 2020)

uahh alles down


----------



## SLNC (18. November 2020)

Jau, nirgendwo was gelistet.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

was für ne lächerliche Shitshow von nem Launch


----------



## phantomate (18. November 2020)

789€ für die 6800XT und 689€ für die 6800 bei Mindfactory


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. November 2020)

Jo... gleiche Sch... wie beim nVidia 3xxx Debakel... kann nur ins Essen brechen grad....


----------



## Maxtrum (18. November 2020)

Xt 789 Euro bei Mindfactory 5stk noch da
Bevor ich beim bezahl Vorgang war, würde alles weggekauft ...


----------



## ntropy83 (18. November 2020)

page läd nich


----------



## Morlokai80 (18. November 2020)

Mf viel zu teuer, bin enttäuscht !


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. November 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> Xt 789 Euro bei Mindfactory 5stk noch da



Ja, was für ne lächerliche Nummer... bei ~150 über UVP bin ich definitiv raus! Selbst wenn die Karte noch Tixxxx hätte...! - Nein Danke!


----------



## Anilman (18. November 2020)

Mf ist schon ausverkauft und nur dort gab es welche?!


----------



## Mottekus (18. November 2020)

mf bei mir liefertermin unbekannt für die XT


----------



## Siriuz (18. November 2020)

Genau so überteuerte Preise wie bei nVidia.


----------



## MfDoom (18. November 2020)

die anderen shops warten noch, wie hoch sie den Preis setzen können ^^


----------



## SLNC (18. November 2020)

Das mit den Preisen war klar, aber dass das technisch schon wieder so ********************* abläuft... man man man.


----------



## phantomate (18. November 2020)

Damn war schon bei der Kasse und wurde dann wieder zurück geleitet -.-


----------



## ntropy83 (18. November 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> die anderen shops warten noch, wie hoch sie den Preis setzen können ^^


haha ja


----------



## Mottekus (18. November 2020)

wird mir nirgends sonst angezeigt, außer bei mf und da nicht verfügbar


----------



## SLNC (18. November 2020)

6800 noch bei MF verfügbar.


----------



## I3ooTz (18. November 2020)

Mir wird die nicht mal bei mf angezeit


----------



## sedezz (18. November 2020)

SLNC schrieb:


> 6800 noch bei MF verfügbar.


nicht mehr :/ Mir wurde sie aus dem Warenkorb genommen


----------



## phantomate (18. November 2020)

Bei Alternate die xt für 819€


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

SLNC schrieb:


> 6800 noch bei MF verfügbar.


ne das System is einfach nur im Arsch

gibts schon ne Weile nicht mehr


----------



## SLNC (18. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ne das System is einfach nur im Arsch
> 
> gibts schon ne Weile nicht mehr


Alles klar. Danke fürs Richtigstellen ^^


----------



## Mottekus (18. November 2020)

phantomate schrieb:


> Bei Alternate die xt für 819€


alle reserviert


----------



## Darkknightrippper (18. November 2020)

Ich hab mit Glück um 15:03 eine 6800 XT direkt bei AMD bestellen können für ~643€. Bestellbestätigung und Zahlbestätigung hab ich auch von AMD bzw. Paypal.


----------



## MfDoom (18. November 2020)

mit Glück


----------



## Auren20 (18. November 2020)

mir wurden nichtmal produktseiten angezeigt... naja dann muss die 1070 noch etwas für mich arbeiten


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (18. November 2020)

Darkknightrippper schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Glück um 15:03 eine 6800 XT direkt bei AMD bestellen können für ~643€. Bestellbestätigung und Zahlbestätigung hab ich auch von AMD bzw. Paypal.


Sag mal, wie hast du das geschafft? Permanent kam bei mir nur "Seite nicht gefunden", mit Firefox und Edge.
War nichtmal offline bei mir.

Bei MF hatte ich kurz ne 6800 im Warenkorb, kam aber nicht weit da hat se mir jemand entrissen 

Grüße


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. November 2020)

Alternate listet gerade einige 6800XT... billigste 819€ .... lächerlich!!!


----------



## ntropy83 (18. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Alternate listet gerade einige 6800XT... billigste 819€ .... lächerlich!!!


lol, wird wahrscheinlich nicht der höchste Preis heute bleiben


----------



## big-maec (18. November 2020)

Als Andenken an diesem Glorreichen Tag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siriuz (18. November 2020)

Bin eigentlich aus dem nVidia Lager. Hätte mir heute eine AMD Karte für 700€~ sicherlich bestellt. Aber man bekommt ja sowieso keine und wenn - total überteuert. 

Also wohl doch bis Februar/März warten!


----------



## SLNC (18. November 2020)

Eh alles sofort weg. Ach man ey.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (18. November 2020)

Troma_Fanboy schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie hast du das geschafft? Permanent kam bei mir nur "Seite nicht gefunden", mit Firefox und Edge.
> War nichtmal offline bei mir.
> 
> Bei MF hatte ich kurz ne 6800 im Warenkorb, kam aber nicht weit da hat se mir jemand entrissen
> ...


Ich hab auf der Produktseite der 6800 XT den Warenkorb genutzt. Dann kam eine neue Seite mit ihr Warenkorb ist leer, aber unten waren weitere Produktvorschläge wo die 6800 (XT) gelistet war. Über die hats dann geklappt.


----------



## P2063 (18. November 2020)

keine chance irgendwas zu bekommen...


----------



## ntropy83 (18. November 2020)

shit sogar die Linux benchmarks sind geil, I want one 





__





						AMD Radeon RX 6800 Series Linux Performance Review - Phoronix
					






					www.phoronix.com


----------



## SLNC (18. November 2020)

Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten bei Ebay sind...


----------



## sedezz (18. November 2020)

Ich habe nur im Warenkorb gesehen 4000 Beobachter bei der 6800xt


----------



## <Phoenix> (18. November 2020)

Das ist nurnoch frech. 3€ drauflegen und es gibt eine customkarte


----------



## Auren20 (18. November 2020)

wie bekommt ihr die im shop angezeigt? ich suche nach allen möglichen varianten gesucht


----------



## Maxtrum (18. November 2020)

Schon jemand eine 6900 entdeckt?


----------



## SLNC (18. November 2020)

Kommen doch erst anfang dezember irgendwann.


----------



## Auren20 (18. November 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> Schon jemand eine 6900 entdeckt?


die kommen glaube erst am 11.12 oder so... aufjedenfall im dezember


----------



## ntropy83 (18. November 2020)

Wieviel gabs insgesamt 5 ?


----------



## SLNC (18. November 2020)

Auf jeden Fall nicht viele... Dann halt in ein paar Wochen/Monaten.


----------



## Skajaquada (18. November 2020)

Caseking und NBB haben bisher noch gar nicht gelistet, oder?  Vielleicht kommen die erst um 16 Uhr um den Sturm abzuwarten.


----------



## sedezz (18. November 2020)

SLNC schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten bei Ebay sind...


Aktuell gibt es nur Bilder zu kaufen


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. November 2020)

Ich bin bei MF bis zur Pay-Pal Bestätigung gekommen, danach dann Fehlermeldung 

EDIT:
Also um ~15:15 oder so


----------



## ntropy83 (18. November 2020)

Alternate 819 Euro lol aber alle reserviert


----------



## big-maec (18. November 2020)

ntropy83 schrieb:


> Alternate 819 Euro lol aber alle reserviert


Die kommen dann für 900 € in den Outlet.


----------



## Maxtrum (18. November 2020)

Bis jetzt nur in alternate und Mindfactory entdeckt. Oder hat noch jemand neue Erkenntnisse?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

wattn Arsch





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1329068706538811392

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dAs Is KeIn PaPeRlAuNcH


----------



## SLNC (18. November 2020)

Junge. Krasser Typ auf jeden Fall. Mutig.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

der hat schon vor nem Monat das Maul zu voll genommen





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1309134647410991107

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lisu Sue sollte den definitiv Twitter Verbot verordnen


----------



## Linmoum (18. November 2020)

Hätte eine XT bei Mindfactory kriegen können, aber 140€ über UVP war mir dann doch zu dreist. Dafür krieg ich ja 'nen Fullcover für dasTeil. Und Alternate schießt den Vogel noch mehr ab.


----------



## MfDoom (18. November 2020)

habe eine 6800 über mf abbekommen. Klicki der Klickfinger hat wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2020)

Einfach zu teuer, bezahle bestimmt keine 830€ für 6800XT.


----------



## Maxtrum (18. November 2020)

Billiger als die Konkurrenz für die selbe Leistung. Hätte wohl auch eine für das Geld genommen XD


----------



## Pr3muToS (18. November 2020)

> Verfügbarkeit zum Marktstart
> 
> AMD setzt für die Radeon RX 6800 eine UVP von 579 Euro an, die Radeon RX 6800 XT soll 649 Euro kosten. Das sind die offiziellen empfohlenen Preise für das jeweilige Referenzdesign, das ab dem heutigen Tag erhältlich ist. Zum Start sollen allerdings nur AMD selbst, Alternate* und Mindfactory* Produkte auf Lager haben.




geil wenn mir das vorher jmd gesagt hätte, dann würden nicht 10 Browsertabs offen sein...

Bei AMD ging der ganze Shop scheiss soweiso nicht und nur üer Umwegen kam man dann auf:



			https://www.amd.com/de/direct-buy/de
		


wo dann beide Karten und sogar alle 5000er CPUs zum Kauf waren, jedoch keine Chance da irgendwas in den Warenkorb zu legen. Dort gabs natürlich alles zum offiziellen VK.

Finde es mehr als dreisst so viel auf den regulären Preis draufzuschlagen.... da macht die Karten unintressant.
Laut Igors lab , lohnt sich wohl auch die XT nicht soo krass und man könnte die Non XT auch gut übertakten..


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (18. November 2020)

Caseking und Notebooksbilliger haben noch gar nichts im Portfolio oder? MF war streckenweise unerreichbar und Alternate stellt nur lustige Fotos auf die Seite.... was soll das wenn man die eh nicht kaufen kann?!


----------



## cimenTo (18. November 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Caseking und Notebooksbilliger haben noch gar nichts im Portfolio oder? MF war streckenweise unerreichbar und Alternate stellt nur lustige Fotos auf die Seite.... was soll das wenn man die eh nicht kaufen kann?!



Dort scheint tatsächlich noch nichts zu geben. Aktuell wohl nur Alternate und MF mit Wucherpreisen bzw. ausverkauft.


----------



## Richu006 (18. November 2020)

Aaaah wie ich das jetzt geniesse... wie alle am "Ragen" sind. 
Alle dijenigen welche über NVIDIA hergezogen sind und ihren launch. Weils AMD ja sooo viel besser machen wird!

Es war ja eigentlich klar, dass es so kommt, Weil AMD auch nicht zaubern kann.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

richtiger Scheiß Move von AMD





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1329084835218870273

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Akkulader (18. November 2020)

Wird wohl nix mit meinem PC für Cyberpunk...


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2020)

Für mich war es auf jeden Fall das letzte Mal, dass ich am Launchday versuche was zu kaufen.


----------



## Auren20 (18. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> richtiger Scheiß Move von AMD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK wird wohl doch eine Nvidia Karte, was soll die *********************


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für mich war es auf jeden Fall das letzte Mal, dass ich am Launchday versuche was zu kaufen.


jo, einfach verschwendete Zeit


----------



## Sly84 (18. November 2020)

Bei mir im Browser werden bei Alternate sowohl 6800 als auch 6800XT mit auf Lager / kein Shopverkauf angezeigt.
Dachte wären alle weg (den Preis jetzt mal außen vor).
Hat sich erledigt. Wenn ich auf die Graka klicke, dann sieht die Sache anders aus.
Sorry wollte keine Hoffnung verbreiten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

Sly84 schrieb:


> Bei mir im Browser werden bei Alternate sowohl 6800 als auch 6800XT mit auf Lager / kein Shopverkauf angezeigt.
> Dachte wären alle weg (den Preis jetzt mal außen vor).


geh mal drauf, dann zeigt es an, dass sie weg sind


----------



## MfDoom (18. November 2020)

vielleicht lässt sich die 6800 zur 6800 XT freischalten


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. November 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> vielleicht lässt sich die 6800 zur 6800 XT freischalten



Besser wäre es, wenn sich die Verfügbarkeit der Referenzdesign Karten (Zwecks WaKü) zur UVP freischalten lassen würde!


----------



## MfDoom (18. November 2020)

sie sind so viel zu teuer für die Leistung, der Wakü kostet ja auch nochmal 130€ oder 150€. 

Hier, verfügbar in 9 Tagen:



			https://www.alternate.de/INNO3D/GeForce-RTX-3080-ICHILL-FROSTBITE-Grafikkarte/html/product/1693867?


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2020)

Akkulader schrieb:


> Wird wohl nix mit meinem PC für Cyberpunk...


Wird CP 2077 auf meiner GT730 laufen?


----------



## LordEliteX (18. November 2020)

Leider alles sehr enttäuschend wie das alles abgelaufen ist. Das die Seiten schon vor 15 Uhr teilweise nicht erreichbar sind hätte ich nicht erwartet. Meinte AMD nicht vor dem Ryzen Launch das das die Bot Käufe unterbunden werden sollen? Scheint wohl bei den Karten nicht zuzutreffen.


----------



## MfDoom (18. November 2020)

Standbildorgie vom feinsten


----------



## Gurdi (18. November 2020)

Hab auch nix gekriegt. Das heute war die Höhe, sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab auch nix gekriegt. Das heute war die Höhe, sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.



Hab noch gar nicht geschaut, aber vielleicht ist ja noch nicht zu spät, die gesparten 1500,-€ (CPU, GPU +WaterBlock) in AMD Aktien zu investieren... 
Die nächsten Quartalszahlen dürften da einen ganz winzig kleinen, kaum feststellbaren Aufwind geben....


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2020)

Hatte schön 6800XT ins Suchfeld bei MF eingetragen und bei Alternate und non stop F5 geballert. Irgendwann sah ich dann im Forum, dass es die Karten längst zu kaufen gab und ich wurde sauer, aber nachdem ich die Preise sah, habe ich mich wieder beruhigt^^


----------



## LordEliteX (18. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hatte schön 6800XT ins Suchfeld bei MF eingetragen und bei Alternate und non stop F5 geballert. Irgendwann sah ich dann im Forum, dass es die Karten längst zu kaufen gab und ich wurde sauer, aber nachdem ich die Preise sah, habe ich mich wieder beruhigt^^


Ging mir auch so


----------



## MfDoom (18. November 2020)

bei amd.com war ich irgendwann geblockt. da war ich auch not amused


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2020)

Hat einer mal undervolting Tests gefunden, hab nix dazu finden können außer in Igors Video ein wenig was dazu.


----------



## big-maec (18. November 2020)

Wer das nötige Kleingeld hat kann ja gleich alles zusammen kaufen. Schaut auch mal auf die Lieferzeit.








						Gaming PC Ryzen 9 5950X - RX 6800 XT Ultimate
					

Hol' Dir die aktuellste Top-Hardware von AMD: dieses System setzt auf einen schnellen AMD R9-Prozessor auf einem Premium X570-Motherboard. Auch die restliche Ausstattung ist hochwertig sowie passend dimensioniert. 32GB DDR4-3200 RAM bieten genug Reserven selbst für aufwendiges Multitasking. Die...




					www.mifcom.de
				




Auch wenn keine Karten da sind. Kann man sich wenigstens die ersten Wasserkühler anschauen.









						Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-A Radeon RX 6800/6800XT/6900XT Reference mit Backplate
					

Der Alphacool Eisblock Aurora GPX-A Radeon 6800(XT) vereint Style mit Performance und eine umfangreiche Digital RGB Beleuchtung. Die Erfahrung von über 17 Jahren sind in diesen Grafikkarten-Wasserkühler eingeflossen und stellen den...




					www.alphacool.com


----------



## OmasHighendPC (18. November 2020)

AMD gegen Nvidia steht nun 2 zu 1, weil: AMD hat 2 Launches verkackt, Nvidia bloss einen


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Die nächsten Quartalszahlen dürften da einen ganz winzig kleinen, kaum feststellbaren Aufwind geben....


Meinst du wirklich?
Ich hab nämlich auch drauf spekuliert und bin bei 69€ mal mit 10 Aktien eingestiegen. Bis jetzt ist da aber nicht viel passiert  Ist immer noch auf 70€. Man könnte noch nachkaufen 


OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> AMD gegen Nvidia steht nun 2 zu 1, weil: AMD hat 2 Launches verkackt, Nvidia bloss einen


AMD hat ja auch 2 Produkte auf den Markt gebracht, Nvidia nur 1.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (18. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> AMD hat ja auch 2 Produkte auf den Markt gebracht, Nvidia nur 1.


ja, und sie hatten 2 Mal die Chance, es besser zu machen als Nvidia


----------



## Skajaquada (18. November 2020)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum man dann nicht noch 3-4 Wochen wartet um die Lager voller zu machen.
Das Weihnachtsgeschäft ist auch dann futsch, wenn ich keine relevante Menge liefern kann...


----------



## Spinal (18. November 2020)

Nvdia hat doch auch 2 Produkte, 3080 und 3090. Die 3070 ist ja sogar einigermaßen verfügbar. 
Gabs da nicht den Typen auf Instagram oder so, der 10$ gewettet hat, dass Big navi auch ein Paperlaunch wird und ein AMD Verantwortlicher geantwortet hat "Ich freue mich auf die 10$"?
Ich würde meine 10$ jetzt einfordern 

Aber ich habe noch Hoffnung, dass sich die Situation mit dem Release der Customs und allgemein in den nächsten Wochen bessert. Bei Nvidia ist die Situation schon seit Monaten schlecht, muss ja bei AMD nicht genau so sein


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Nvdia hat doch auch 2 Produkte, 3080 und 3090. Die 3070 ist ja sogar einigermaßen verfügbar.
> Gabs da nicht den Typen auf Instagram oder so, der 10$ gewettet hat, dass Big navi auch ein Paperlaunch wird und ein AMD Verantwortlicher geantwortet hat "Ich freue mich auf die 10$"?
> Ich würde meine 10$ jetzt einfordern


der Clown freut sich lieber darüber, dass er selber eine gekriegt hat ... auch kein Kunststück als AMD Typ





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1329068706538811392

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (18. November 2020)

wozu das namecalling, das hast du schon drei mal mit seinem echten Namen gepostet.
Vielleicht waren auf dem amerikanischen Markt auch mehr verfügbar, davon gab es ja auch Gerüchte. Er konnte ja eine Grafikkarte kaufen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

das hab ich erst 2 mal gepostet 

und nein, dort gabs auch nicht mehr


Tear Down Video




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0s7bOaa6X9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2020)

Was haltet ihr hiervon?









						AMD Radeon RX 6800
					

Looks like both cards are out of stock. Hopefully it will be better next week when board partners release.




					www.techpowerup.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (18. November 2020)

sieht so aus als ob die 3080 ungespitzt in den Boden gerammt wird


----------



## Spinal (18. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> der Clown freut sich lieber darüber, dass er selber eine gekriegt hat ... auch kein Kunststück als AMD Typ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich freue mich ja für alle die eine ergattern konnten. Aber den Eindruck zu vermitteln, dass es ja "machbar" gewesen sein sollte finde ich frech. Ich habe 4 Händler 1h lang perma refreshed und nur bei Alternate überhaupt Karten gesehen ab 819 Euro. Kaufbar war aber keine.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr hiervon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sind bestimmt auch gute Karten für UV

2GHz@ 0,8V wäre lsutig ^^


----------



## MfDoom (18. November 2020)

bei Ebay geht es ab. An gedruckten oder gemalten Bildern von 6800 XT Karten mangelt es zumindest nicht.
Eher an Echten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

AMD Radeon RX 6800XT breaks HWBOT's 3DMark Fire Strike world record - VideoCardz.com
					

Alva Jonathan (lucky_n00b) broke the HWBOT world record with Radeon RX 6800 XT graphics card. AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT beats GeForce RTX 3090 in HWBOT competition With the Radeon RX 6800 XT sample running with a stock cooling Lucky_n00b was able to beat the top score featuring NVIDIA’s GeForce RTX...




					videocardz.com
				







Duvar schrieb:


> Hat einer mal undervolting Tests gefunden, hab nix dazu finden können außer in Igors Video ein wenig was dazu.


das schon geshen?









						AMD Radeon RX 6800 und RX 6800 XT im Test: Lautstärke, Temperatur, Leistungsaufnahme, OC und UV
					

AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT im Test: Lautstärke, Temperatur, Leistungsaufnahme, OC und UV / Lautstärke & Kühlung / Die XT schneidet sehr gut ab




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> sind bestimmt auch gute Karten für UV
> 
> 2GHz@ 0,8V wäre lsutig ^^


Leider hats keiner getestet... Müssen uns wohl auf Usertests gedulden.


----------



## Edelhamster (18. November 2020)

Lass die Community mal machen und AMD die Treiber noch 2-3 Monate weiter polieren, dann sieht das nochmal ganz anders im Vergleich aus.
16GB VRAM für die Zukunft sowieso außen vor!

Hinsichtlich DLSS oder RayTracing, der nächste der mir damit ankommt kriegt was um die Ohren^^
Leute guckt euch das mal genau an, sind denn alle blind auf den Augen? Ob BF V oder das neue CoD CW, überall Bildfehler auf ner 3080. Das ist doch der absolute Witz.
Triangle Party fünf Meter vor de Füüß  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJaToR63CLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ja, der untere schwarze Balken gehört vollständig zum angezeigten Bildausschnitt - sieh dir erst an wie das Bewegtbild aussieht! Das ist mir dann die Mühe nur nicht wert.)


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich DLSS oder RayTracing, der nächste der mir damit ankommt kriegt was um die Ohren.


DLSS und RayTracing!!!!!

(Klar, alle auf der Welt, die das toll finden, müssen sich irren, nur Du und einige andere sehen die Wahrheit. Wann werden wir ENDLICH aufwachen und diesen Betrug als das erkennen, was er ist!!!!)



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Leute guckt euch das mal genau an, sind denn alle blind auf den Augen? Ob BF V oder das neue CoD CW, überall Bildfehler auf ner 3080. Das ist doch der absolute Witz.



Ich weiß nicht, was wir da genau sehen, aber ich sehe eine schrottige Implementierung von Reflektionen im Wasser. Was hat das generell mit RT zu tun?



Edelhamster schrieb:


> (ja, der untere schwarze Balken gehört vollständig zum angezeigten Bildausschnitt - sieh dir erst an wie das Bewegtbild aussieht! Das ist mir dann die Mühe nur nicht wert.)



Das ist klar kein RT sondern ein Screen Space Reflection Artefakt. Ist das nicht ne Cut-Scene?


----------



## Edelhamster (18. November 2020)

Ob DLSS oder RT hier ursächlich ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, ohne diese beiden "Features" aktiv sieht das aber definitiv nicht so aus.

edit: schau es dir selber an - BF V strategic Conquest - Salomonen Map westlich von Punkt A oder überall wo es Wasser gibt und CoD CW 2. Akt.
Von den Framedrops von 70 auf 26 wenn man auf der Salomonen-Map Richtung Punkt D läuft hab ich dabei noch nichtmal was erzählt.. (in dem Fall ohne DLSS)
Also sorry, aber wenn die Features wie blöd beworben werden und mir in den ersten beiden Games wo ich es Teste die Bildfehler nur so ins Auge schießen dann bin ich davon halt nicht wirklich positiv überzeugt.

Aller Anfang ist schwer, keine Frage, aber einen verkaufsfördernden Mehrwert seh ich in diesen "Features" bis dato nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2020)

Taktrate sieht geil aus (PS ist NICHT die CPU Taktrate^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ob DLSS oder RT hier ursächlich ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, ohne diese beiden "Features" aktiv sieht das aber definitiv nicht so aus.


Was auch immer die Ursache ist: Es ist Schrott. Aber nicht ursächlich fest "Verheiratet" mit DLSS oder RT - also nicht jedes Spiel, das diese Techniken verwendet, würde einen solchen Fehler zeigen.

Ein Beispiel wo man sieht, wie es richtig geht, ist z.B. WD:L


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2020)

0.8V 2000MHz Coreclock 130W Verbrauch in Games für die komplette Karte und in 1080p und 1440p auf ~RTX 3080 Niveau


----------



## munn (18. November 2020)

...Ich werde echt Sauer...
Was sind das für schlechte releases...KEIN einziger Italienischer Shop hatte eine Karte!
Auf AMD selbst war nach Sekunden alles ausverkauft. Als ich die Grakas endlich in den Warenkorb packen konnte waren sie schon nicht mehr vorrätig.
Eine 3080 die ich 10min nach Release bestellt habe ist immer noch nicht angekommen und der shop sagt mir: keine Ahnung^^ vermutlich bis 31/12:2020....
Mensch ich brauche doch ne Graka für Cyberpunk


----------



## -ElCritico- (18. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> DLSS und RayTracing!!!!!
> 
> (Klar, alle auf der Welt, die das toll finden, müssen sich irren, nur Du und einige andere sehen die Wahrheit. Wann werden wir ENDLICH aufwachen und diesen Betrug als das erkennen, was er ist!!!!)
> 
> ...


Fakt ist, künftige Spiele werden eher wegen zu wenig VRAM Ruckler produzieren als RTX or DLSS. RTX und DLSS sind richtig gut und sollten weiter entwickelt werden, aber momentan nicht wirklich lohnenswert (RTX FPS-Einbruch) und nicht weit genug verbreitet (DLSS). RDNA3 und RTX 4000 werden das ganze hoffentlich weiter voranbringen.
On Topic:
Ich habe einige der Tests gelesen. RX 6000 Serie besteht aus  exzellenten *DX12*-Grafikkarten. Dort, wo die API zum Einsatz kommt, spielen sie ihre Muskeln voll aus. Daher denke ich, dass die Leistung der RX 6000er Karten bei künftigen Spielen viel mehr zulegen wird, als heute ersichtlich ist, da die AAA-Titel DX12 und Vulkan benutzen werden (Konsolen sind mit RDNA2 Chips ausgestattet).


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. November 2020)

munn schrieb:


> Mensch ich brauche doch ne Graka für Cyberpunk


Warte erstmal ab, ob Cyberpunk überhaupt noch dieses Jahr kommt


----------



## Edelhamster (18. November 2020)

@-ElCritico- Computerbase untermauert deine Aussage und Annahme hinsichtlich guter Performance der 6000ér in neuen Games, die im aktuellen Graka-Parcour noch nicht enthalten sind, definitiv! 

Ich schau mir jetzt mal noch eben die DLSS Implementierung in Enlisted an.
WD Legion hab ich nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Fakt ist, künftige Spiele werden eher wegen zu wenig VRAM Ruckler produzieren als RTX or DLSS.



Jo. Wenn Du meinst. Sprechen wir uns in 3 Jahren. Ich glaube nicht daran, dass 10 GB ernsthaft zu wenig sind innerhalb der nächsten Jahre.

Wegen zu langsamen RT und fehlendem DLSS hast Du jetzt auf jeden Fall schon deutlich weniger FPS und musst Einstellungen reduzieren, wenn Du spielbare Frameraten willst.


----------



## munn (18. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Warte erstmal ab, ob Cyberpunk überhaupt noch dieses Jahr kommt


Leider Wahr^^
Aber ich würde auch Legion oder AC:V zocken Oder AAAAA
Ich kann nur noch hoffen das es mehr Custom Varianten gibt...
Meine Geduld ist nach 2 Monaten geplatzt!


----------



## SLNC (18. November 2020)

Einfach nicht hoffen, dann ist die Enttäuschung nicht so groß.


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2020)

The day after tomorrow...


----------



## Maxtrum (19. November 2020)

Schönen guten Morgen,

Jemand etwas neues entdeckt? Ich hab noch nix neues gefunden wo sie gelistet wurde.


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

nix neues


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2020)

Ist ja bald Weihnachten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. November 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen,
> 
> Jemand etwas neues entdeckt? Ich hab noch nix neues gefunden wo sie gelistet wurde.




Kommen vermutlich erst kurz vor Ankündigung der RX7xxxx Karten in den Handel.... 

Bin echt pissed off! Mal gespannt, ob man überhaupt noch irgendwie bezahlbar an eine Ref-Design Karte zwecks Wakü kommt... 

Den geplanten CPU&GPU Umbau jetzt im Urlaub und Kurzarbeit kann ich wohl vergessen.... Ach... mach ich halt was anderes.... Drinnen...


----------



## big-maec (19. November 2020)

Ich denke,  der Start hat hauptsächlich nur in den USA stattgefunden.
Bis wir was davon habe wird wohl noch dauern. Ich hoffe mal das die Händler wieder Transparenz zeigen und Ihre beliefern Daten veröffentlichen.

Alter nate aktualisiert gerade: 3 Stück


			https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/Radeon-RX-6800-16G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1693527?


----------



## LordEliteX (19. November 2020)

Die 6800 gibts bei Alternate aktuell.


			https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/Radeon-RX-6800-16G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1693527?
		


Edit: Waren 5 da und jetzt alle weg  Nichtmal 1 Minute


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2020)

Zeigt sie sogar gerade als lagernd, aber der Aufpreis ist auch krass, das sollte eigentlich der einer XT sein.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. November 2020)

@LordEliteX  Vor 10 Minuten gabs da sogar noch ne 6800XT Aber 839,- für Ref Design UVP von 649,-€

->>  N E I N   D A N K E <<-

Da kram ich lieber meine RX480 nochmal raus, wenn die 5700XT jetzt sterben sollte!

Es gibt für alles Grenzen!
Diese Grenzen wurden dieses Jahr definitv beim Launch gerissen, und zwar bei folgenden Launches:

- nVidia: RTX3xxx -- Verfügbarkeit? Unverschämte Preise!
- AMD: Zen3  -- Verfügbarkeit? Unverschämte Preise! (Wobei man die wenigstens ne halbe Stunde lang zu fast UVP kaufen konnte)
- AMD: RDNA2 -- Verfügbarkeit? (gefühlt schlimmer wie RTX3xxx) & ebenfalls unverschämte Preise!

Es ist nicht so, dass ich das Geld nicht hätte... im Gegenteil. habe mein PC-Budget erhöht, da ich damit rechne, dass es bald eh wertlos sein wird. Aber es gibt halt immer Grenzen! Ich bin einfach nicht bereit derart überzogene Preise zu zahlen!
Also warte ich.... oder suche mir ein neues Hobby!



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zeigt sie sogar gerade als lagernd, aber der Aufpreis ist auch krass, das sollte eigentlich der einer XT sein.



Nö... XT sollte 649,-€ sein!


----------



## ntropy83 (19. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @LordEliteX  Vor 10 Minuten gabs da sogar noch ne 6800XT Aber 839,- für Ref Design UVP von 649,-€
> 
> ->>  N E I N   D A N K E <<-
> 
> ...



Zu mal das Upgrade jetzt ja auch gigantisch ist. Glaub die meisten rüsten jetzt aus Enthusiasmus um auf die neuen Nvidia und AMD Karten. Ich tu das genau so, meine Vega reicht für meine Gamees eigentlich auch noch mehr als aus.

Frage mich warum sich die Grafikhersteller so einen großen Sprung geben. Normalerweise inkrementieren sie ja langsam, bis zur Höchstleistung der neuen Generation und verdienen dann bei jedem Schritt Geld. Vermutlich wollte AMD einfach mal die Krone haben und hat diesen großen Sprung gemacht. Oder es war für AMD sogar ein kleiner Sprung und die neuen Architekturen sind einfach so leistungsfähig.


----------



## LordEliteX (19. November 2020)

@0ldN3rd
Da gebe ich dir Recht. 699€ oder vielleicht sogar noch 749€ hätte ich mir gefallen lassen. Aber für den Preis sehe ich das nicht ein das noch zu unterstützen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (19. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> im Gegenteil. habe mein PC-Budget erhöht, da ich damit rechne, dass es bald eh wertlos sein wird. Aber es gibt halt immer Grenzen! Ich bin einfach nicht bereit derart überzogene Preise zu zahlen!


Same (ohne das wertlos, was meinst du denn damit?).
Auf das Geraufe bei Release (war eh nicht daheim, daher  ) hab ich keine Lust und Preise >UVP zahl ich nicht. Da lohnt es sich, wenn man geduldig sein kann. Mir geht's ja eigentlich nur ums Basteln, daher reicht die 5700XT auch noch ein wenig aus 

Aber lustig zu lesen war es gestern, als ich abends daheim war


----------



## big-maec (19. November 2020)

Was meint Ihr wieviel Väter, Mütter, Freundin, Frau es gibt, die Ihrem Partner, Sohn, Tocher zu Weihnachten eine 6800 als Geschenk machen müssen. Damit Weihnachten nicht als Katastrophe Endet.


----------



## G0NZ0 (19. November 2020)

Das sind da aber schon sehr hochpreisige Geschenke und wenn man Weihnachten nur damit retten kann oO
Gut, ich hab auch seit Jahren keine Ansprüche mehr dran. Was Gutes zu essen reicht mir


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. November 2020)

@ntropy83 Naja, man muss bei den AMD Karten schon dazu sagen... das es noch keine 6700(XT) gibt... die den Nachfolger der 5700er darstellen würden, sondern jetzt erstmal die Klasse darüber "ge-paperlaunched" wurde.
Da ist dann der Leistungssprung, wenn man nur 5700 vs 6800 vergleicht schon "groß"... übrigens so groß, wie ich früher(tm) mal gesagt habe, dass diese Steigerung kommen muss (innerhalb einer "Linie") um überhaupt aufzurüsten...


Wie gesagt... ist ein Hobby... ein teures Hobby... ein Luxusproblem! Aber der Ärger nach AMD's Ankündigung, dass es ja soooo viel besser laufen soll... ist nunmal da! ... und ich weiß auch, das folgendes AMD nicht juckt... Aber ich bin da recht nachtragend.... damals bei der nVidia 970? 4GB Thematik - bis heute verzeihe ich es denen nicht! Intel? - Kartelldruck auf MetroGroup und viele andere... DELL , Compaq.. usw.. von wegen "Intel Partnerprogramm" und bessere Einkaufskonditionen wenn kein AMD - bis heute verzeihe ich es nicht!
Diese Schmiererei jetzt bei AMD? schlägt prinzipiell in eine ähnliche Kerbe... 

Warten wir die weitere Entwicklung ab...



big-maec schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr wieviel Väter, Mütter, Freundin, Frau es gibt, die Ihrem Partner, Sohn, Tocher zu Weihnachten eine 6800 als Geschenk machen müssen. Damit Weihnachten nicht als Katastrophe Endet.



Immer wenn ich nicht das sofort bekomme was ich will... stirbt irgendwo auf der Welt ein kleines Kätzchen! 
(Für die Spinner: NEIN ich murkse keine Kätzchen ab!)


----------



## Nconstract (19. November 2020)

Oh man ich will doch nur meine R9 390 mit einer GPU mit doppelten Vram ersetzen das es wieder solange hält


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (19. November 2020)

Die ganze Halbleiterindustrie verdient sich aktuell ne goldene Nase. Die Leute dürfen nicht saufen und rummhuren, also zocken Sie.... Außerdem war es schon immer so, dass der ungeduldige Kunde Anfangs einen satten Aufpreis zahlen muss. Ich bin da persönlich extrem entspannt. Mitte nächsten Jahres oder Weihnachten 21 sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. Dann wird man karten auch unter dem UVP bekommen. Ist ja nicht so dass man mit der Hardware Geld verdienen muss und somit drauf angewiesen ist....


----------



## SLNC (19. November 2020)

Jetzt ist bei Alternate die ganze BN Kategorie weg. Mir schwant böses.


----------



## Grestorn (19. November 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Die Leute dürfen nicht saufen und rummhuren, also zocken Sie...


Jetzt weiß ichs!!!! Corona ist vom Papst oder seinem Chef auf uns Sünder losgeschickt worden!!!! Und der trägt eine Lederjacke


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

AMD denkt sich wahrscheinlich "Nee die bekommen keine Karten wenn die immer so nen scheiß machen und da 200€ drauf hauen. Dazu noch die ganzen Kinder die die Karten nur wieder verkaufen wollen, das unterstützen wir nicht"


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. November 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Die ganze Halbleiterindustrie verdient sich aktuell ne goldene Nase. Die Leute dürfen nicht saufen und rummhuren, also zocken Sie.... Außerdem war es schon immer so, dass der ungeduldige Kunde Anfangs einen satten Aufpreis zahlen muss. Ich bin da persönlich extrem entspannt. Mitte nächsten Jahres oder Weihnachten 21 sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. Dann wird man karten auch unter dem UVP bekommen. Ist ja nicht so dass man mit der Hardware Geld verdienen muss und somit drauf angewiesen ist....



Nö, die Halbleiterhersteller verdienen kaum mehr daran! Die Preise mit nVidia/AMD sind schon lange verhandelt und fix... die Kalkulation von AMD zur UVP basiert auf diesen Preisen incl. eigener Marge... lediglich der Handel macht gerade auf "Angebot & Nachfrage" und nimmt den Leuten das Geld ab, die bereit sind zu zahlen


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2020)

Bei alternate tröpfelt es jedenfalls.
Wer den Aufpreis bereit ist zu zahlen sollte gelegentlich hier refreshen


			https://www.alternate.de/Grafikkarten/Big-Navi


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

Ich denke, wir brauchen hier nicht mehr von "Aufpreis" sprechen. Das sind wohl die Preise in DE.

Würde ja auch gern vorbestellen aber es geht nicht.


----------



## sunburst1988 (19. November 2020)

Bis 850€ gehe ich nächste Woche für meine Wunschcustoms mit. Alles andere dürfen sie erstmal behalten. Mein Urlaub ist nicht mehr an die Karte gebunden, daher hab ichs auch nur noch halb so eilig. 

Der Pile of Shame hat noch genug genügsame Spiele zu bieten die eben auch auf der 1070 noch laufen.
Ausserdem kommt morgen das neue Hyrule Warriors


----------



## MfDoom (19. November 2020)

Hier kann man aktuell vorbestellen. Saftiger Aufpreis und ohne Termin


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

AMD dürfte gerne mal was zur tatsächlichen Verfügbarkeit sagen. Manche Hersteller hat man ja noch garnicht gesehen. Liefert ASRock überhaupt was nach DE?


----------



## Mottekus (19. November 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Hier kann man aktuell vorbestellen. Saftiger Aufpreis und ohne Termin


wo ist hier? bei dir? xDDD


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2020)

Hier ist anklickbar in seinem Post.


----------



## sunburst1988 (19. November 2020)

Red Devil 6800XT

Powercolor rückt auch mal ein paar Infos mehr heraus.
Sieht nice aus


----------



## MfDoom (19. November 2020)

"Hier" ist ein Link versteckt. Ich weiss, ist noch früh


----------



## Mottekus (19. November 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> "Hier" ist ein Link versteckt. Ich weiss, ist noch früh


Vor meinem ersten Kaffee. Ich bitte um Verzeihung


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (19. November 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Red Devil 6800XT
> 
> Powercolor rückt auch mal ein paar Infos mehr heraus.
> Sieht nice aus


Was ein Hoschi!!!! Nice. Auf den Zweikampf zwischen der Nitro+ bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Red Devil 6800XT
> 
> Powercolor rückt auch mal ein paar Infos mehr heraus.
> Sieht nice aus


Würde ich mit Luft kühlen, wäre DAS meine Karte der Wahl


----------



## drstoecker (19. November 2020)

Ich habe mir gestern noch eine 5700xt Strix für 275€ ergattert, damit warte ich mal ab bis zur 6800xt oder 6900xt mal sehen. Hatte gestern auch ab 14uhr bis 16uhr alles abgegrast, bei amd ein paar mal ne Karte im warenkorb und Paypal aktiviert aber meist ging’s nicht durch oder der Button ging nicht im letzten Prozess.
Heute geht’s weiter mit der ps5, juhu!!!

p.s. der Block von Ek werde ich mal direkt ordern sofern verfügbar.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> p.s. der Block von Ek werde ich mal direkt ordern sofern verfügbar.



Gewagtes Unterfangen! Dann musst du ja Glück haben noch eine Ref.Design Karte irgendwann zu ergattern! bei den 5700er Karten sind die ja kaum noch zu bekommen... Oder das Custom Design passt dann halt zufällig zum bereits gekauften Block.... 

Das ist ja auch mein Problem.... keine CPU bekommen..... keine GPU bekommen.... Waterblocks noch nicht da, und wenn die kommen, welchen nehmen?


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

Möchte auch den EK Block haben. Ich denke Karten mit dem Ref PCB wird es schon noch länger geben. 
Die Hersteller basteln ja ihre Kühler zum Großteil auch Ref Karten.


----------



## MfDoom (19. November 2020)

Warum nicht den von Alphacool? Zwar kein Vollkupfer aber zumindest die komplette Unterseite ist aus vernickeltem Kupfer, der Preis passt auch. Mit Newsletter gibts 10€ Rabatt









						Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-A Radeon RX 6800/6800XT/6900XT Reference mit Backplate
					

Der Alphacool Eisblock Aurora GPX-A Radeon 6800(XT) vereint Style mit Performance und eine umfangreiche Digital RGB Beleuchtung. Die Erfahrung von über 17 Jahren sind in diesen Grafikkarten-Wasserkühler eingeflossen und stellen den...




					www.alphacool.com


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

Der ist "unschön"


----------



## MfDoom (19. November 2020)

dafür ist vernickeltes Kupfer ohne Aufpreis, Backplate ist dabei und durch RGB mindestens 20 Fps mehr.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. November 2020)

is doch zum heulen

"Speaking with partners it sounds like AMD has pulled an 'Ampere' here. There's stuff all allocation for custom cards with some not expecting samples until mid-December. Exclusive partners received the lions share, but it still doesn't sound good. 2020 can't end soon enough "





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1329273067927871488

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drstoecker (19. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Gewagtes Unterfangen! Dann musst du ja Glück haben noch eine Ref.Design Karte irgendwann zu ergattern! bei den 5700er Karten sind die ja kaum noch zu bekommen... Oder das Custom Design passt dann halt zufällig zum bereits gekauften Block....
> 
> Das ist ja auch mein Problem.... keine CPU bekommen..... keine GPU bekommen.... Waterblocks noch nicht da, und wenn die kommen, welchen nehmen?


Hab auch das Problem mit der CPU sowie gpu. Aber ich denke früher oder später bekomme ich eine big navi, werde mein Glück auch bei der 6900xt versuchen. Den 5900xt wird’s ja auch irgendwann mal geben zu nem normalen Kurs, hab das Teil aber mal für 619€ bei alternate vorbestellt Mal sehen.

übrigens der Ek Block und die backplate sind bestellt für 170€!


MfDoom schrieb:


> Warum nicht den von Alphacool? Zwar kein Vollkupfer aber zumindest die komplette Unterseite ist aus vernickeltem Kupfer, der Preis passt auch. Mit Newsletter gibts 10€ Rabatt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Möchte nichts mehr mit Plexiglas, lieber acetal was nicht anfällig ist für Kratzer/Risse.
Ok meine distro ist auch aus plexi!


----------



## MfDoom (19. November 2020)

den Newsletter-Rabatt gibt es übrigens über Aquatuning, nicht über Alphacool, Fehler meinerseits


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab auch das Problem mit der CPU sowie gpu. Aber ich denke früher oder später bekomme ich eine big navi, werde mein Glück auch bei der 6900xt versuchen. Den 5900xt wird’s ja auch irgendwann mal geben zu nem normalen Kurs, hab das Teil aber mal für 619€ bei alternate vorbestellt Mal sehen.
> 
> übrigens der Ek Block und die backplate sind bestellt für 170€!
> 
> ...



Hab den EKWB auf der 5700XT bei mir, Acetal, kein Plexi mit RGB...  Quali war für den Preis nicht angemessen!
Vorschubmarken der CNC auf der Fläche wo das Silizium der GPU sitzt.
RGB ist optisch nicht so toll bei der Karte. Für die RDNA2 haben die, die gleiche RGB-Schxxx dran... die Variante ohne ist nicht vernickelt! Alles nicht so prickelnd...

Das mit dem Plexiglas sehe ich mittlerweile ähnlich! Hab leider den AGB von Alphacool mühevoll installiert, dass kein einfacher Umbau auf was solides mehr möglich ist  

Die CPU koofe ich nicht für >599,-€ !  Dann lieber keine Bastelstunde....

Selbst ein Frustkauf vom Ryzen 3200G für den HTPC verkneif ich mir, weil ich ja noch auf ne neue APU für B450 Boards hoffe...


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2020)

Hab zumindest noch ne 6800er ergattern können.


----------



## MfDoom (19. November 2020)

Ich habe ja gestern eine 6800 erwischt. Obwohl ich natürlich lieber die XT gehabt hätte werde ich die erst mal nehmen.

Jetzt entschuldigt sich Mindfactory per Mail das sie nicht bemerkt haben (!) das Powercolor ihnen Bulkware untergeschoben hat.
Aber sie freuen sich mir diese zum gleichen Preis (110€ über UVP) anbieten zu können.


Warum ist das noch nicht längst in der Post, frage ich mich. Solche Affen


----------



## big-maec (19. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab zumindest noch ne 6800er ergattern können.


Dann gibt es ja endlich mal ein paar Werte. Welche ?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. November 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Jetzt entschuldigt sich Mindfactory per Mail das sie nicht bemerkt haben (!) das Powercolor ihnen Bulkware untergeschoben hat.
> Aber sie freuen sich mir diese zum gleichen Preis (110€ über UVP) anbieten zu können.
> 
> 
> Warum ist das noch nicht längst in der Post, frage ich mich. Solche Affen



Sei doch froh, dass du keine Mitteilung bekommen hast, dass man ihnen "gedruckte Fotos" einer 6800(XT) untergeschoben hat, und man die diese jetzt zu UVP+110,-€ anbietet.... so wie aktuell auf Ebay!


----------



## Yuna779 (19. November 2020)

Mein am 05.11 bei Computeruniverse gekaufter 5950x ist auch noch nicht da. Ich kann den traurigen Blick vom x570 Board kaum noch ertragen .  Gestern wollte ich eine 6800xt aus spaß bestellen aber keine Chance... hoffentlich bekomme ich meine gewünschte 6900xt am 08.12...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. November 2020)

Yuna779 schrieb:


> hoffentlich bekomme ich meine gewünschte 6900xt am 08.12...



 Der war gut..... die 6900XT soll ja von vorne herein nur in homöophatischen Dosen verfügbar sein....


----------



## Yuna779 (19. November 2020)

Mist!!! Dann muss ich schnell Influenza werden und mir ein paar Mio Klicks kaufen... Das ist bestimmt billiger, als die wahrscheinlichen 1200 Euro bei Alternate


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. November 2020)

Yuna779 schrieb:


> Mist!!! Dann muss ich schnell Influenza werden und mir ein paar Mio Klicks kaufen... Das ist bestimmt billiger, als die wahrscheinlichen 1200 Euro bei Alternate


Das scheint tatsächlich die einzige Option zu sein.... 
Die Frage ist dann nur: H1N1 ?? Oder eine andere Grippe?

Oooooder:
Indiana Jones beauftragen!
Indiana Jones V - Auf der Suche nach AMD


----------



## Yuna779 (19. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Das scheint tatsächlich die einzige Option zu sein....
> Die Frage ist dann nur: H1N1 ?? Oder eine andere Grippe?
> 
> Oooooder:
> ...


Ein Wunder, dass es noch keinen Chuck Norris Witz dazu gibt!!! 

Aber jetzt ernsthaft. ich glaube, dass den Hardware Herstellern keine Schuld trifft, sondern das wegen Corona der Absatzmarkt einfach so sehr explodiert ist, dass wir alten Hasen nicht darauf klar kommen...

Das erinnert einen auch so ein bisschen am Miningboom und nach Corona wird bestimmt Ebay von Consumer Hardware geflutet...


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. November 2020)

Yuna779 schrieb:


> Influenza


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Dann gibt es ja endlich mal ein paar Werte. Welche ?


Sapphire Ref.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> Dabei steht 2K für eine Auflösung von bis zu 2048 Pixeln in der Breite" wiki modus aus.
> Klugscheißer mag niemand


Und 2560 Pixel fallen in die Kategorie "bis zu 2048"?


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und 2560 Pixel fallen in die Kategorie "bis zu 2048"?


nö, seht ja eigentlich auch da, oder?
aber vllt wäre ja dir aufgefallen dass es hier die unterschiedlichsten Aussagen gibt die angeblich stimmen und angeblich nicht stimmen^^
1440p darf man ja auch nicht schreiben obwohl man 1440p hat.

Gerne können wir, da wir keine Karten bekommen, uns weiterhin gegenseitig im Internet verbessern


----------



## drstoecker (19. November 2020)

So ich glaube amd wird in Deutschland keine Karten mehr anbieten so wie das aussieht!

https://www.amd.com/de/where-to-buy/radeon-rx-6000-series-graphics


----------



## Krautmausch (19. November 2020)

So, was ist nun eigentlich von dem augenscheinlichen Bottleneck der 6800 XT auf UHD-Auflösung zu halten? Je nach Review und gewählten Benchmarktiteln ist die RTX 3080 bei niedrigeren Auflösungen stabil langsamer und schließt bei UHD auf, oder pirscht sich bei umso größerer Auflösung umso näher ran und überholt auf UHD sogar. Scheint ja darauf zurück zu führen sein, dass bei diesen Datenmengen der Cache nicht mehr reicht, um für die kleine Busbreite und geringe VRAM-Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit zu kompensieren. Komischerweise scheint es gar kein Problem bei der 6800 zu sein, die, so weit ich es überblicken kann, ungeachtet der Auflösung kostant auf einem Drittel bis der Hälfte der Strecke zwischen RTX 3070 und RTX 3080 zu liegen scheint und mit der Auflösung in manchen Reviews sogar noch auf die RTX 3070 gewinnen kann. Kann es sein, dass es bei einer Karte Cache- und Busbreitenprobleme gibt und bei einer etwas langsameren plötzlich gar nicht mehr? Hat das vielleicht damit zu tun, dass bei der 6800 weniger CU-Units gleichzeitig auf den VRAM zugreifen wollen? Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass das Problem bei der 6900 XT noch deutlicher zum Vorschein kommen wird? Meint ihr, dass AMD versuchen werden, das Problem bei der 6800 XT und 6900 XT zu addressieren, vielleicht mit einer XTX-Revision in einem halben Jahr? Und wenn ja, was wäre eurer Meinung nach einfacher, Verdopplung des Caches oder Verdopplung der Busbreite? Ich weiß nämlich nicht, inwieweit die Busbreite in der Architektur verwoben ist, aber der Cache soll ja schon jetzt ziemlich viel Platz auf dem Chip beanspruchen und das würde mit doppeltem Cache nur noch mehr werden.


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> So ich glaube amd wird in Deutschland keine Karten mehr anbieten so wie das aussieht!
> 
> https://www.amd.com/de/where-to-buy/radeon-rx-6000-series-graphics


war auch schon meine Vermutung...


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> nö
> aber vllt wäre ja dir aufgefallen dass es hier die unterschiedlichsten Aussagen gibt die angeblich stimmen und angeblich nicht stimmen^^


2560 sind aber nicht "angeblich" keine 2048
2560 sind einfach nicht 2048


Xeen_83 schrieb:


> 1440p darf man ja auch nicht schreiben obwohl man 1440p hat.


am besten schreibt man eben die Wortwahl, die am häufigsten für die Auflösung verwendet wird und dabei nicht völlig verkehrt ist (wie 2k für WQHD, was vorne und hinten nicht stimmt)

Das wäre dann:
WQHD = 2560x1440
4k = 3840x2160


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> So ich glaube amd wird in Deutschland keine Karten mehr anbieten so wie das aussieht!
> 
> https://www.amd.com/de/where-to-buy/radeon-rx-6000-series-graphics



Klugscheiß-Mode: ON

In ganz Westeuropa nicht mehr!

Klugscheiß-Mode: OFF

Ja, hatte auch die Hoffnung das da wenigstens irgendwann wieder was kommt auf der Seite.... aber seit gestern Abend ist nicht nur die Direktbestellung weg, sondern auch gleich ganz Westeuropa für Partnershops...


----------



## TrueRomance (19. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> 1440p darf man ja auch nicht schreiben obwohl man 1440p


Warum nicht? Das ist wenigstens eindeutig. 
Warum man allerdings 2k statt wqhd schreibt werde ich nie verstehen.


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

schon gut  


Hilft ihm ja alles nichts mit seiner 1080 in RDR2, um das es eigentlich ging 

@Topic
Bin gespannt ob ASRock Deutschland antwortet.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2020)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> So, was ist nun eigentlich von dem augenscheinlichen Bottleneck der 6800 XT auf UHD-Auflösung zu halten? Je nach Review und gewählten Benchmarktiteln ist die RTX 3080 bei niedrigeren Auflösungen stabil langsamer und schließt bei UHD auf, oder pirscht sich bei umso größerer Auflösung umso näher ran und überholt auf UHD sogar.


Die 3080 hat eine sub UHD Schwäche, nicht anders herum.


----------



## Krautmausch (19. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Das ist wenigstens eindeutig.
> Warum man allerdings 2k statt wqhd schreibt werde ich nie verstehen.


1440p is überhaupt nicht eindeutig, da es mittlerweile auch superbreite 3440x1440-Monitore gibt, bzw. immernoch vorzeitliche Röhrenmonitore und möglicherweise 4:3-Professional-Flachbildschirme mit 1920x1440-Auflösung. Am einfachsten macht man es sich, wenn man ganz simpel die exakte Auflösung nennt (2560x1440) oder wenigstens das High-Definition-Kürzel (genau genommen QHD, wobei WQHD üblicher ist). Aber nicht 1440p und schon gar nicht 2K.


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

hier wirds noch besser^^
WQHD entspricht vier Mal der Definition von 720p HD, daher der Ausdruck Quad HD. Dementsprechend hat ein QHD-Display genauso viele Pixel wie vier HD-Displays. Die Auflösung von WQHD ist 2.560 x 1.440 Pixel, auch 1440p genannt. Die WQHD-Auflösung definiert also ein 16:9-Format.

nicht zu vergessen diese nette Tabelle:




__





						Bildschirm-Auflösung
					





					www.elektronik-kompendium.de
				




immer noch keine 6800XT verfügbar, hilft alles nix^^


----------



## Krautmausch (19. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> hier wirds noch besser^^
> WQHD entspricht vier Mal der Definition von 720p HD, daher der Ausdruck Quad HD. Dementsprechend hat ein QHD-Display genauso viele Pixel wie vier HD-Displays.


Aber wenn 2560x1440 vier mal HD ist, also Quad sozusagen, also QHD, wo kommt dann das W her? Und wenn das W gebraucht wird, warum sagt man dann nicht auch WHD, WFHD und WUHD?



Xeen_83 schrieb:


> Die Auflösung von WQHD ist 2.560 x 1.440 Pixel, auch 1440p genannt.


Naja nee, 1440p heißt nur 1440 vertikale Pixel mit Progressive Scan. Wie viele horizontale Pixel dazu kommen, ist vollkommen ausgeklammert und hing meiner Meinung nach ursprünglich mit der Leistungsfähigkeit des Röhrenbildschirms zusammen, aber an dem Punkt muss ich zugeben, dass ich mich irren könnte. Was ich genau weiß, ist, dass 1440p nicht automatisch für 2560x1440 steht und dass das W in WQHD überflüssig ist.


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

@Krautmausch
da du es schaffst hier als einziger sachlich zu bleiben und offensichtlich auch verstanden hast warum ich dazu überhaupt was poste, wie du schon schreibst: da stehts so da stehts so, warum und weshalb ist mir auch egal^^
Ich kopier die Sachen ja auch nur hier rein, gebe nicht meine Meinung wider. Darüber diskutieren, hmm nö gibt Wichtigeres

Die Frage war ob bei ihm RDR2 laufen würde, darauf hab ich kurz und knapp geantwortet^^
Was aus sowas werden kann


----------



## Edelhamster (19. November 2020)

Im AMD Shop sind die Karten schon noch gelistet, nur leider nicht verfügbar -.-


			https://www.amd.com/de/shop/de/Graphics%20Cards?f%5B0%5D=product_type%3A18621
		






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1329195091794272263

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krautmausch (19. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> @Krautmausch
> da du es schaffst hier als einziger sachlich zu bleiben und offensichtlich auch verstanden hast warum ich dazu überhaupt was poste, wie du schon schreibst: da stehts so da stehts so, warum und weshalb ist mir auch egal^^


Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich VERSUCHE, sachlich zu bleiben und Dinge zu verstehen, aber manchmal hab ich so meine Zweifel an meinem Erfolg. 

Möchte irgendjemand zu meiner Frage zum Busbreitenbottleneck der 6800 XT zurück kehren?


----------



## Edelhamster (19. November 2020)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Möchte irgendjemand zu meiner Frage zum Busbreitenbottleneck der 6800 XT zurück kehren?






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1329377726784999426

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weiß nicht wie man das jetzt genau bewerten sollte. Vllt sind drei Games auch noch nicht aussagekräftig genug um die Frage final beantworten zu können.
Bei 2150MHz kommt es dann scheinbar zu Fehlern die korrigiert werden müssen und dann zu einer niedrigeren Performance führen.


----------



## Ace (19. November 2020)

Ich habe gerade mal mitgeboten!








						MSI 16GB Radeon RX 6800 XT 16G VERSIEGELT! SOFORT VERSAND (nVidia 3090 Killer?)  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für MSI 16GB Radeon RX 6800 XT 16G VERSIEGELT! SOFORT VERSAND (nVidia 3090 Killer?) bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Der wollte doch glatt nicht meine GTX 570 und 300 € in Bar, verstehe das gar nicht wie Leute so  Ignorant sein können


----------



## Krautmausch (19. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Kann dir da nur beipflichten, dass mir die Zahlen relativ wenig sagen, außer dass bei zu hoher Frequenz irgendwas monumental abkackt. Sehe aber auch keinen deutlichen Zusammenhang zu meiner Frage. Zumindest Igor und ein paar andere Reviewer schieben das Aufholen der RTX 3080 in UHD auf die Busbreite, die mit identischer Größe zur RTX 3070 tatsächlich etwas klein geraten sein könnte. Ausgehend von der 6800 scheint es optimal zu sein, mindestens 4 bit Bus oder 8 GB/s Übertragungsrate pro CU zu haben. Ich hab aber auch nicht mehr im Kopf, warum AMD überall dieselbe Busbreite einsetzen, meine aber mich zu erinnern, dass es irgendetwas mit der Architektur zu tun hat.


----------



## sunburst1988 (19. November 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> Der wollte doch glatt nicht meine GTX 570 und 300 € in Bar, verstehe das gar nicht wie Leute so  Ignorant sein können


Hast du ihm die allen Ernstes angeboten?!?

Geile Aktion!


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

RX 6800
					

Hier finden Sie 3x RX 6800 diverser namhafter Hersteller in unserer Grafikkarten (VGA)-Kategorie




					www.mindfactory.de
				




ist wohl der Bulk Rückläufer^^


----------



## Edelhamster (19. November 2020)

@Krautmausch Dachte du spielst auf den 256-bit bus der 6800ér an. Naja egal.

Ich würd sagen du musst das Pferd andersherum aufzäumen.
Die 6800ér hat weniger eine UHD Schwäche, die 3080ér kann Ihre Shader in UHD aber besser auslasten.
Haben ja einige Test´s gezeigt, dass die 3080 in niederen Auflösungen schlechter performt als man annehmen würde. Heißt, die 3080 setzt sich in 4K deutlich mehr von einer 2080ti ab, als in FullHD oder WQHD.


----------



## MfDoom (19. November 2020)

6800 lagernd bei mf
für 739€

aaaand gone


----------



## big-maec (19. November 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> 6800 lagernd bei mf
> für 739€


Das posten lohnt nicht ,die sind wieder weg. Habe heute morgen schon ein F5 Battle bei Alternate gehabt. Der Kaufbutton war nur ein Bruchteil einer Millisekunde sichtbar.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. November 2020)

lol


----------



## Krautmausch (19. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @Krautmausch Dachte du spielst auf den 256-bit bus der 6800ér an. Naja egal.
> 
> Ich würd sagen du musst das Pferd andersherum aufzäumen.
> Die 6800ér hat weniger eine UHD Schwäche, die 3080ér kann Ihre Shader in UHD aber besser auslasten.
> Haben ja einige Test´s gezeigt, dass die 3080 in niederen Auflösungen schlechter performt als man annehmen würde. Heißt, die 3080 setzt sich in 4K deutlich mehr von einer 2080ti ab, als in FullHD oder WQHD.


Interessdedant! Das mit der Shaderauslastung wusste ich nicht.


----------



## MfDoom (19. November 2020)

waren auch Bulk, für nochmal 50€ mehr als ich bezahlt habe.
Bulk kommt ohne Herstellersupport und sämtlichem Zubehör, im stinknormalen Karton.
Normalerweise ist sowas billiger als das normale Produkt weil ich mich wegen Reklamationen an den Händler wenden muss.
Was Mindfactory da macht ist skalpieren in Perfektion. Man wird skalpiert und gleichzeitig rasieren sie einem die Eier


----------



## big-maec (19. November 2020)

Immer wieder was neues.


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2020)

Der Witz ist ja dass dieseKarten eigentlich fürs Systembuilding günstiger verkauft werdenan die Händler....


----------



## SLNC (19. November 2020)

Ich verstehe ja, dass die Nachfrage groß ist und das Angebot leider nur gering, aber sowas habe ich echt noch nie erlebt. Vorallem, dass auch alles so unkoordiniert und chaotisch abläuft.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. November 2020)

Hatte gehofft das alles läuft doch besser ab und auch dass die 6800 xt evtl. noch n Tick weiter vorne vor der 3080 landet, damit die 80er Verfügbarkeit vielleicht besser wird.

Im Anbetracht der Gesamtsituation hab ich nun in meiner frustrierten Verzweiflung einen Scalper-Preis gelöhnt, um endlich ne 80er zu kriegen.
Schätze seit gestern schaun doch einige der ehemaligen Radeon Interessenten ebenfalls nach 3080er.
Das Plus an Speicher scheint für WQHD egal zu sein und preislich tun die sich auch nicht mehr viel, oder bei der Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

Ich schaue parallel schon die ganze Zeit nach einer 3080, seit Release der 3080... Sogar eine Reservierung noch "offen" bei arlt für ne Karte die wohl nicht mehr kommen wird.
Aber da sind mir die Preise viel zu hoch. Und für das was man für eine 3080 bezahlen muss ist der Preis der 6800XT mit 800-850 noch im Rahmen für mich.


----------



## big-maec (19. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Im Anbetracht der Gesamtsituation hab ich nun in meiner frustrierten Verzweiflung einen Scalper-Preis gelöhnt, um endlich ne 80er zu kriegen.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich hoffe das du den Preis schnell vergißt und damit Spaß hast.


----------



## Dudelll (19. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> So ich glaube amd wird in Deutschland keine Karten mehr anbieten so wie das aussieht!
> 
> https://www.amd.com/de/where-to-buy/radeon-rx-6000-series-graphics


Vllt ist irgendwo der Frachter gesunken oder gekapert worden auf dem Weg nach Europa


----------



## big-maec (19. November 2020)

Vielleicht hat Mr. Jensen seine Finger im Spiel und hat alle zum verschrotten aufgekauft.


----------



## Xeen_83 (19. November 2020)

Jensen hat sich eine 6800 gekauft weil ihm NVidia zu teuer ist^^


----------



## MfDoom (19. November 2020)

wenn man 700€ geplant hatte sind 900€ für eine 3080 aber schon noch ein Unterschied


----------



## Ace (19. November 2020)

700 € wäre ja noch in Ordnung gegangen würde ich nicht meckern, aber 800 + geht gar nicht, wer weiß vielleicht hat Alternate genug im Lager und hält die Dinger schön bewusst unter Verschluss um schön die Marge hoch zu treiben, es steht ja in keinem Gesetz, das du die Karten sofort alle heraushauen musst ...oh wer böses denkt.......


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. November 2020)

will AMD uns verarschen oder was?









						AMD releases RDNA2 technology demo as a 1080p video - VideoCardz.com
					

AMD RDNA2 tech demo is a 1080p prerecorded video AMD did not release its tech demo for download today. Instead, the company uploaded a 3:34 min 1080p video to YouTube where we can see the technology supported by the AMD Radeon RX 6800 graphics cards in action. The demo focuses mainly on ray...




					videocardz.com
				





wahrscheinlich läufts auf Nvidia wesentlich besser ...


----------



## big-maec (19. November 2020)

> The demo was prerecorded on AMD Radeon RX 6900XT GPU (the unreleased one) paired with Ryzen 9 3900 12-core CPU.



Vielleicht läuft es ja nur auf einer 6900 XT flüssig.


----------



## Kelemvor (19. November 2020)

sind vielleicht doch Miner an die Händler rangetreten und haben im Vorfeld fürn kleinen Extraobulus vorbestellt?

Irgendwie ist seit dem Nvidia Launch das alles nicht ganz sauber.


----------



## Ace (19. November 2020)

Hab mir vor lauter Frust eine EVGA RTX 3070 gekauft 
Bei AMD versuche ich es nochmal in 3-4 Monaten....... eventuell!


----------



## Edelhamster (19. November 2020)

Was mich mal interessieren würde, hat hier jetzt auch nur ein einziger eine 6800XT bekommen?


----------



## Dudelll (19. November 2020)

Bis zum checkout geschafft, als PayPal dann endlich geklappt hat waren leider im letzten Schritt keine mehr da.

Mein Bruder hat zumindest die 6800 bekommen die er haben wollte (bei amd direkt), ging mit cc wohl besser als mit paypal weil man weniger Server Anfragen braucht :p


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2020)

Junge Junge mit SAM läuft ja bereits die kleine 6800er wie sau in QHD, vor allem in neuen Titeln. Nicht übel.
Dabin ich ja mal gespannt morgen auf mein Kärtchen, der Ryzen 5900 ist auf dem weg zu 5Ghz allcore und freut sich schon auf Arbeit 

Evtl.passt die Karte sogar in den HTPC^^


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> Hab mir vor lauter Frust eine EVGA RTX 3070 gekauft
> Bei AMD versuche ich es nochmal in 3-4 Monaten....... eventuell!


Ich dachte mir dann halt doch ne alte 2080Ti, aber die angemessen beptreisten gehen in den Kleinanzeigen ähnlich zügig weg wie das neue Zeug bei den Händlern.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde, hat hier jetzt auch nur ein einziger eine 6800XT bekommen?



Ich!   



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Theoretisch hätte sie sogar heute schon da sein können, unverständlicherweise liegt sie aber immer noch in der MechZB. Das Buch, dass dort nur 8 Minuten eher angekommen ist, kam heute... 



Dudelll schrieb:


> Bis zum checkout geschafft, als PayPal dann endlich geklappt hat waren leider im letzten Schritt keine mehr da.
> 
> Mein Bruder hat zumindest die 6800 bekommen die er haben wollte (bei amd direkt), ging mit cc wohl besser als mit paypal weil man weniger Server Anfragen braucht :p



Hatte 3x ne Sapphire und einmal noch ne PowerColor im Warenkorb und jedesmal ist bei MF der loginserver abgeschmiert beim (extra)login zum bezahlen und dann beim 5.(!) Versuch dachte ich, ich seh nicht recht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

Westdeutschland (edit: LOL! WestEUROPA natürlich! xD) ist wieder online. aber wie zu erwarten hyperlinklos. ^^


			https://www.amd.com/de/where-to-buy/radeon-rx-6000-series-graphics


----------



## Mottekus (20. November 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Ich!


Glückwunsch zur Karte. Ich bin ein wenig neidisch 

meine igpu wird dann weiterhin fürs office reichen müssen.


----------



## nekro- (20. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde, hat hier jetzt auch nur ein einziger eine 6800XT bekommen?


Ja, aber insgesamt sind es hier doch sehr wenige


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Ja, aber insgesamt sind es hier doch sehr wenige


Gab ja auch fast nichts.


----------



## Skajaquada (20. November 2020)

Ich habe auch eine bekommen, kommt laut DHL morgen an.
War aber totales Glück, denn ich hab einfach mal reingeklickt. 
Anscheinend genau in der Sekunde, als die Karten im Shop online gingen.
Dann ohne Probleme direkt bezahlt und raus.
Hab es dann später noch mal für einen Kollegen versucht, aber da ging nix mehr.


----------



## munn (20. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gab ja auch fast nichts.


Kein einziger Italienischer Shop hatte eine AMD im Angebot. keiner!
Ein Shop der die Custom Karten Bald verkaufen wird hat mir mit geteilt das einige weniger als bei NV damals vorhanden sind.

Ich habe wirklich nicht gedacht das es bei AMD genauso laufen wird wie bei NV   

Der Shop bei dem ich am Releasetag 10min nach release bestellen konnte bin ich bei der 3080 Warteschlange 35 aber bin innerhalb 5 Wochen von 50 auf 35.
der Shop hat den Versand nun auf 31/12/2020 verschoben und Sie haben angeblich keine Ahnung wann ich sie erhalten könnte.
Frage mich echt wie der Versand läuft das es so langsam und einzeln runter geht. 
Zudem werde ich das Gefühl nicht los das Sie die Grakas in fertige PC´s bauen und verkaufen...aber das ist vermutlich zu unrecht^^


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

Malgespannt ob heute noch was droppt.


----------



## Dudelll (20. November 2020)

munn schrieb:


> Kein einziger Italienischer Shop hatte eine AMD im Angebot. keiner!
> Ein Shop der die Custom Karten Bald verkaufen wird hat mir mit geteilt das einige weniger als bei NV damals vorhanden sind.
> 
> Ich habe wirklich nicht gedacht das es bei AMD genauso laufen wird wie bei NV
> ...


Könnt mir schon vorstellen das viel für fertig Rechner drauf geht.

Ist ja bei den cpus ähnlich, tray Versionen sind (zumindest vom 5800x) echt ok verfügbar.

Evtl hat man mit fertig Rechnern einfach weniger last weil die funktionieren und nicht so viele Leute shitstorms anfangen wegen angeblichen Problemen die sie selbst verursachen :p


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

So meine ist im Transportfahrzeug, da werd ich mal den Schreibtisch räumen. 
Allerdings scheint diesmal aber das Netzteil in der MechZB liegen zu bleiben, nervt mich das. Maschinen haben es halt nicht so mit denken. ^^



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spinal (20. November 2020)

Ich finde den release irgendwie noch schlimmer als bei Nvidia. Dort hatte man zumindest die ersten Tage normale Preise und man hat auch von einigen Leuten gehört, dass sie eine Karte bekommen haben. Nur die FEs waren ein absoluter Witz.
Bei AMD habe ich fast nirgends überhaupt Karten gesehen, schon gar nicht zu "normalen" Preisen.

Ich werde etwas tun, für das ich andere vor zwei Monaten ausgelacht hätte. Ich kaufe eine 3090 FE. Die ist zwar schweineteuer, aber dafür bekommt man sie zur uvp und sie ist immer mal lieferbar. Und am Ende muss ich mich nicht damit auseinandersetzen ob ich nun zu wenig Ram oder zu schlechte Raytracing performance habe oder das warten auf eine mutmaßliche 3080 ti sich lohnen könnte. Ich kaufe mir also auch etwas Seelenfrieden.......


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

nä machs nicht. warte doch mal die paar tage noch und schau, was mit den partnerkarten geht oder gleich bis zum 08. Dezember und auf die 6900XT! Und von dem gesparten Geld tu was gutes. 10% an Kulturschaffende in deiner Stadt oder so spenden zum Beispiel. Oder 25%. Oder die Hälfte.


----------



## big-maec (20. November 2020)

Also Alternate hat eine Karte den ganzen Tag jede halbe Stunde immer wieder drin gehabt.
Hab mir das mal 4 Stunden angeschaut. Eine abzugreifen war aber fast unmöglich, da der Button zum kaufen entweder nur für ein Bruchteil einer Sekunde sich zeigte, oder auch mal gar nicht zu sehen war.
Habe nur gesehen wie sich der Status der Karte änderte. Entweder "bereit verkauft" oder "alle Artikel sind reserviert" und das viele male am Tag. Weis nicht ob hier einige ein Script laufen haben, auf jeden Fall unmöglich.
Naja der Preis war auch schon hoch, aber die Karte wird bei Ebay noch teurer versteigert. Gestern war auf jeden Fall mehr los, bei Alternate im 6800 Verkauf.

Ich denke mal das hier auch schon sehr viele nur den Beitrag beobachten, ob es neue Meldungen gibt. Sind halt alle wie kleine Lemminge. Eine neue Meldung und die Karten sind weg.


----------



## Alf-onso (20. November 2020)

Hat zufällig noch jemand eine Karte direkt bei AMD.com gekauft, und auch schon bekommen? Bei mir steht da schon seit dem 18. "order in process"


----------



## MfDoom (20. November 2020)

Bei Alternate hat man wirklich eine Karte für sich reserviert, wenn man sie im Warenkorb hat. Das halten manche irgendwie stundenlang durch und glotzen ihren Warenkorb an, oder was weiss ich.

Bei Mindfactory hetzt man mit seinem Warenkorb zur Kasse und irgendwie rennt einer vorbei und klaut einem die Karte aus dem Körbchen.

Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile 

Meine Karte liegt jetzt hier aber ich weiss noch nicht ob ich sie behalte oder nicht. Eigentlich möchte ich die XT, wenn schon Wakü dann auch mit 300W.
Gurdi, wann legst du los mit testen? ^^


----------



## Xeen_83 (20. November 2020)

Die Hoffnung ist ja, dass erst mal produziert wird, und anschließend ausgeliefert wird wenn die Menge groß genug ist.
Nicht vergessen dass es weltweit genug Leute gibt die eine Karte haben möchten. DE ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil davon. Weiß ja nicht wie groß die Märkte in z.B. Japan oder Australien sind, aber alleine China wird einige Karten brauchen


----------



## Rolk (20. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich finde den release irgendwie noch schlimmer als bei Nvidia. Dort hatte man zumindest die ersten Tage normale Preise und man hat auch von einigen Leuten gehört, dass sie eine Karte bekommen haben. Nur die FEs waren ein absoluter Witz.
> Bei AMD habe ich fast nirgends überhaupt Karten gesehen, schon gar nicht zu "normalen" Preisen.


Das ist der Unterschied. Bei der 6800(XT) gab es bisher nur die "FE". Die Custom kommen ja erst noch. 

Ich schätze bei den 6800 Custom kann man dann auch schön vorbestellen und hat Monate später vielleicht immer noch nichts. Wie eben auch bei Team Grün.


----------



## phantomate (20. November 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Bei Alternate hat man wirklich eine Karte für sich reserviert, wenn man sie im Warenkorb hat. Das halten manche irgendwie stundenlang durch und glotzen ihren Warenkorb an, oder was weiss ich.
> 
> Bei Mindfactory hetzt man mit seinem Warenkorb zur Kasse und irgendwie rennt einer vorbei und klaut einem die Karte aus dem Körbchen.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube bei Alternate stimmt das nicht ganz, hatte auch eine 6800xt am Mittwoch im Warenkorb aber beim Abschließen der Bestellung habe ich immer einen Fehler bekommen. Dieser sagte mir dann, dass ich die Bestellung nicht abschließen kann, weil das Produkt in meinem Warenkob nicht mehr erhältlich ist. Ich hatte die Karte aber trotzdem im Warenkorb und hab auch mehrmals probiert den Kauf abzuschließen aber das ging nicht, bis die Karte nach dem 6. oder 7. Versuch einfach weg war


----------



## Mottekus (20. November 2020)

phantomate schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Alternate stimmt das nicht ganz, hatte auch eine 6800xt am Mittwoch im Warenkorb aber beim Abschließen der Bestellung habe ich immer einen Fehler bekommen. Dieser sagte mir dann, dass ich die Bestellung nicht abschließen kann, weil das Produkt in meinem Warenkob nicht mehr erhältlich ist. Ich hatte die Karte aber trotzdem im Warenkorb und hab auch mehrmals probiert den Kauf abzuschließen aber das ging nicht, bis die Karte nach dem 6. oder 7. Versuch einfach weg war


Genau das. 4x bei mir und weg


----------



## cloudconnected (20. November 2020)

Kumpel von mir hat tatsächlich eine normale 6800 von AMD direkt bestellen können.
Bei mir war durchgehend Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.
Sonst habe ich nirgendwo zu den Scalperpreisen bestellt.


----------



## CptSam (20. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich finde den release irgendwie noch schlimmer als bei Nvidia. Dort hatte man zumindest die ersten Tage normale Preise und man hat auch von einigen Leuten gehört, dass sie eine Karte bekommen haben. Nur die FEs waren ein absoluter Witz.
> Bei AMD habe ich fast nirgends überhaupt Karten gesehen, schon gar nicht zu "normalen" Preisen.
> 
> Ich werde etwas tun, für das ich andere vor zwei Monaten ausgelacht hätte. Ich kaufe eine 3090 FE. Die ist zwar schweineteuer, aber dafür bekommt man sie zur uvp und sie ist immer mal lieferbar. Und am Ende muss ich mich nicht damit auseinandersetzen ob ich nun zu wenig Ram oder zu schlechte Raytracing performance habe oder das warten auf eine mutmaßliche 3080 ti sich lohnen könnte. Ich kaufe mir also auch etwas Seelenfrieden.......


An dem Punkt bin ich jetzt dann auch angekommen, möchte mittlerweile einfach nur ne Karte und würde dann je nach dem bis 1800€ ausgeben,  was ich aber schon maßlos übertrieben finde.  Vielleicht hat man am Black Friday Glück. Das beste wäre auf die 6900xt zu warten, nur wird diese sicherlich auch direkt ausverkauft sein wegen der Bots :/


----------



## drstoecker (20. November 2020)

Alle die bei amd eine bekommen haben, kann es sein das Paypal nicht wirklich durch ging und ihr per KK oä bezahlt habt? Ging nämlich auch schon bei den CPUs nicht durch.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JEN8Bo02RHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




... und ich mach jetzt die kiste fertig für die OP.


----------



## nekro- (20. November 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Link. Schon mal gut zu wissen. Ich muss erstmal noch auf den Wakü Block warten.


----------



## MiChaRiot (20. November 2020)

Mhhh das ist Hardwaretechnisch das Unbefriedigenste was ich je erlebt hab. Wollte eigentlich mir dieses Weihnachten mal wieder ein schönes Stück Hardware gönnen und meine 980 Ti ersetzen... Pustekuchen. Weder eine RTX 3080 noch 6800 XT gabs für mich zu einem angemessenen Preis - eine 3070 kommt dank 4K Monitor nicht in die Auswahl. Selbst wenn ich sagen würde ich lass das mit dem PC Upgrade und hol mir stattdessen dieses Jahr erstmal eine neue PS5-Konsole für z.B. Cyberpunk und DemonSouls...  

Und blind eine Custom-Karte beim Release am 25. bestellen ist auch schwierig weil ich zu deren Release ja noch nicht mal weiß obs da am Ende zeitnah einen passenden Wasserkühler für selbige gibt.


----------



## Hydrogenium (20. November 2020)

Also ich bin etwas Zwiegestalten. Ich bin überrascht wie gut die neuen Karten ohne RT performen. Jedoch ist die RT Leistung sehr schwach. Ich meine wenn es jetzt nur 5-6 FPS wären, wär das komplett Fine, aber teilweise 30-40% dahinter zu liegen ist schon extrem. Ich denke halt nicht, dass das an einem fehlerhaften  Treiber liegt. Evtl ist die Architektur mit den ray accelerator doch noch nicht ganz ausgereift. Hier müsste bei der 3. Generationen nach gebessert werden....


----------



## EyRaptor (20. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Alle die bei amd eine bekommen haben, kann es sein das Paypal nicht wirklich durch ging und ihr per KK oä bezahlt habt? Ging nämlich auch schon bei den CPUs nicht durch.


Gute Frage.
Würde mich auch interessieren. Hatte es beide male auch mit PayPal probiert.


----------



## Xeen_83 (20. November 2020)

er darf nicht mehr BIOS auf Englisch sagen wie geil. wer kommt denn auf so ne Knalltütenidee^^
Obwohl, so abwegig ist das nicht aktuell.


----------



## Alf-onso (20. November 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Gute Frage.
> Würde mich auch interessieren. Hatte es beide male auch mit PayPal probiert.


Habe mit Paypal bestellt, 10 Minuten später kam dann die  Bestell-Mail von AMD.  Wurde auch alles richtig bei Paypal abgebucht, bei mir hat es gut funktioniert.


----------



## Wurstpaket (20. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Alle die bei amd eine bekommen haben, kann es sein das Paypal nicht wirklich durch ging und ihr per KK oä bezahlt habt? Ging nämlich auch schon bei den CPUs nicht durch.


Paypal ging auch. Aber nix ging gut und flutschig.


----------



## acetrax (20. November 2020)

Bei mir ging auch Paypal. Hoffentlich wird  sie bald Versendet.


----------



## Dudelll (20. November 2020)

https://www.amd.com/de/direct-buy/de
		


Gibt grad wieder Karten, 6800xt leider nicht bekommen aber eine 6800 gekriegt.

Vllt. sind noch etwas länger welche da


----------



## Wurstpaket (20. November 2020)

aber sind teurer geworden.. natürlich kein Vergleich zu Alternate & Co.


----------



## Dudelll (20. November 2020)

Geht, hab jetzt mit Versand 577 bezahlt. Ist ja quasi Uvp.

Hat zufällig wer ne 6800xt und will die gegen ne 6800 und Zuzahlung tauschen


----------



## cimenTo (20. November 2020)

Habe ebenfalls zufällig eine 6800 bestellen können.


----------



## Maxtrum (20. November 2020)

eben ne 3080 fuer 926 bestellt XD aber die 6800 ist schon wieder ausverkauft


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

So eingebaut.


----------



## hardbase87 (20. November 2020)

Die 6800 hab ich über Umwege mit viel klickerei bestellt, hoffentlich wird sie auch geliefert😁


----------



## Edelhamster (20. November 2020)

Hydrogenium schrieb:


> Also ich bin etwas Zwiegestalten. Ich bin überrascht wie gut die neuen Karten ohne RT performen. Jedoch ist die RT Leistung sehr schwach. Ich meine wenn es jetzt nur 5-6 FPS wären, wär das komplett Fine, aber teilweise 30-40% dahinter zu liegen ist schon extrem. Ich denke halt nicht, dass das an einem fehlerhaften  Treiber liegt. Evtl ist die Architektur mit den ray accelerator doch noch nicht ganz ausgereift. Hier müsste bei der 3. Generationen nach gebessert werden....


Ich gehe davon aus, dass bei AMD das Hauptaugenmerk darauf lag die Technik erstmal ans Fliegen zu bekommen und wir hier noch einiges an Optimierungen zukünftig sehen werden.
Sicherlich muss man auch berücksichtigen, dass sämtliche bisher verfügbaren Spiele mit RT-Optionen auf Nvidia-Karten programmiert wurden. Nicht mit irgendwie proprietären Ansätzen, aber es Stand zum Entwicklungszeitraum einfach keine andere Plattform zur Verfügung.
Wenn jetzt Spiele kommen die Ihren Ursprung auf der Konsole haben (rund 80% der Games?) und Nvidias RT-Cores nicht gezielt angesprochen werden, vllt einfach mangels einhergehendem Optimierungsaufwand, kann das Leistungsverhältnis meiner Meinung nach ganz schnell anders aussehen.

Die Tage hatte ich ja schon meinen kleinen BF V Videoschnipsel gepostet und mich allgemein über "Bildfehler" unter Nutzung von RT, speziell aber über  "Triangles vor de Füüß" mit meiner 3080 echauffiert.
Hätte hierzu eine Bitte an Leute die Zugriff auf eine RX6800 Karte haben, ob Ihr die Stelle im Game mal aufsuchen könntet und wir einen Community-Bildvergleich anstellen können?
Ich glaube Nvidia hat sein RT und den entsprechenden Radius wo dieses angewendet wird schon sehr stark optimiert (oder beschnitten?).
Wie auf dem linken Bild unten zu sehen (DXR on), kommt da eine sehr unschöne Abbruchkante auf dem Wasser zum Vorschein, die im Vergleichsbild rechts (DXR off) nicht vorhanden ist. (Im zweiten Bild nochmal eingezeichnet was ich meine)
Mich würde brennend interessieren, ob das bei AMD´s DXR Umsetzung 1:1 genauso aussieht, oder es sich hier um einen möglichen Optimierungsansatz seitens Nvidia handelt, dass hinter dieser Entfernung mit bedeutend geringerer Genauigkeit berechnet wird oder was auch immer.
(DLSS ist off, das hat hier also keinen Einfluss)

Die Stelle findet Ihr auf der Salomonen-Map, vom Startpunkt auf Eroberungspunkt A zulaufend, rechtsseitig von der Brücke am Fluss.
Hierzu einfach ein Community-Spiel erstellen und mit PW absichern, dann könntet Ihr euch das in Ruhe angucken.

Wichtig ist mir herauszustellen, es geht nicht darum Nvidia oder sonst wen in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken! Ich frag mich einfach ob das vom Spieleentwickler gewollt ist, dass das so aussieht, und nun eben bei AMD genauso aussieht?
Dank euch vorab.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Bestimmung der Position und Community-Server-Setting



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bewegtbild-Vergleich sonst nochmal hier


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So eingebaut.


dito. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt mal aufheizen das gute Stück. 
Soll ich was spezielles machen?


----------



## Mottekus (20. November 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> dito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, ausbauen und mir zuschicken  
Spaß beiseite. Ich würde sagen, loszocken und glücklich sein


----------



## Rolk (20. November 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Soll ich was spezielles machen?


Undervolting. Ich will wissen, ob ich mir den NT Wechsel sparen kann.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. November 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal aufheizen das gute Stück.
> Soll ich was spezielles machen?


Also mich würden mal Benchmarks wie Timespy, Superposition interessieren und dazu dann GPU-Z, oder HWinfo. Heißt Lüfterdrehzahl, Hotspot, Edge, Mem Temp, Takt, Leistungsaufnahme.

Sowohl Stock, als auch vielleicht erste UV Versuche 
Kann man im Treiber wirklich nur noch die Max-Werte von Spannung/Takt eintragen? Gibts keine Kurve mehr?


----------



## Edelhamster (20. November 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Soll ich was spezielles machen?


Begib dich in BF V an die oben beschriebene Stelle zum RayTracing-Bildvergleich


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

@Edelhamster Leider kein Bf5 zur Verfügung.
In ACO rennt die Karte in QHD sogar der 3090 fast davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (20. November 2020)

Dann lege ich auch mal mit Benchmarks los, im Foldig@Home läuft sie leider noch nicht...
Ist aber ein echt massives Teil, hat Backstein Qualitäten


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. November 2020)

PowerColor Radeon RX 6800 XT Red Devil tested - VideoCardz.com
					

It appears that the first custom Radeon RX 6800 XT has been tested ahead of the official embargo. PowerColor Red Devil RX 6800 XT PowerColor Red Devil RX 6800 XT Limited Edition, Source: ExtremeIT It appears that a YouTube channel called ExtremeIT got access to a sample of the PowerColor Radeon...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

zocken hab ich grad kein bock (und auch noch gar keinen RT-Titel), UV ist mir ooch zu anstrengend, hab nebenher noch anderweitige pläne. aber wenns was zu benchen gibt, kann ich das gern übernehmen, das ein oder andere spiel mit integriertem benchmark hätte ich auch.

Ich habe auch so rundrum nichts weiter gemacht als das tolle 500W netzteil inkl. kabel und die 5700XT raus, mich bei der gelegenheit gleich ein wenig kabelmanagement, dann neues netzteil und die karte rein. rechner hochgefahren, treiber auf werkseinstellungen zurück und im kurzsetup "gaming" gewählt. (die 5700xt lief btw. im dort eingestellten normalsetup. kein neustart - läuft.

gerade ist auch der erste timespy durch, wie gesagt OHNE jeglichen eingriff in die parameter meinerseits. bin ich schonmal sehr angetan von - kein tearing mehr - gabs bei der 5700 dann soch schon das ein oder andere mal...
aber schaut selbst.
Vergleich gestern/heute


			https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/9200507/spy/15427369
		


die anderen reich ich gleich nach und den RT-bench leg ich mir auch gleich noch zu - wenn der preislich nicht all zu unverschämt ist.

@Edelhamster besitze ich nicht, nicht mein genre sorry


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

vs 6800XT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cimenTo (20. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> vs 6800XT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bald brauchen Grafikkarten ein eigenes Gehäuse. XD


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

Kass die Devil, 2650 Mhz Boosttakt....


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Leute schaut mal hier mein max Score mit meinem ans Limit getakteter 350W max OC 1080Ti Aorus Xtreme, da hatte ich mit ach und krach knapp über 32k GPU Score^^


			https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27466648?
		


Schaut mal was fürn Grafikscore die Devil erreicht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

so, Timespy extreme gestern/heute:


			https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/15408477/spy/15428205
		


gpu-z hab ich vergessen, aber jetzt schmeiß ichs an


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/53312509?


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Gurdi dein Ergebnis ist verborgen steht da.
OC auf der Devil, glaub ist sein max OC sein Video ist lank 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

Firestrike. Ist das wegen meines Prozessors/Unterbaus so weinig im Vergleich zu der Red Devil?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bis jetzt ist die Karte unhörbar!


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

Die RT Leistung ist absolut in Ordnung


			https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/53312930?
		




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Jahtari SAM on?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Jetzt pls UV results^^

Igor konnte mit seiner 6800 nicht wirklich unter 0,9V sagte er, minimal möglich sind bei der non X Version 0.793V. Kannste mal checken ob das überhaupt läuft Gurdi mit der Spannung, von mir aus mit 1500MHz Takt^^


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die RT Leistung ist absolut in Ordnung
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/53312930?
> ...


vermutlich nicht? X370...


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Ryzen 1800X Prozzi?
Gönn der GPU mal nen 5900X^^

Dem Devil User seine GPU lief mit über 2600MHz und war also übertaktet, sprich 300MHz mehr wie du aufm Tacho, VRAM kp, da musst du aufpassen dass du nicht zu stark übertaktest, denn wenn die Fehlerkorrektur greift, hast du weniger FPS bzw Score, musst da also extra drauf achten weil das Game bzw Bench läuft ohne Probleme und Bildfehler weiter.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

alles zu seiner zeit. steht definitiv aufm plan. 

Raytracing:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gary94 (20. November 2020)

Weiß jemand ob es einen zero fan modus gibt?


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Hau doch mal die GPU Spannung runter auf 1V und schau was passiert. Wenn alles gut geht solltest du höhere Performance haben. Falls es abstürzt teste mit 1.025V.

@Gary94 Ja es gibt nen Zero Fan Modus.


----------



## nekro- (20. November 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Meine Karte liegt jetzt hier aber ich weiss noch nicht ob ich sie behalte oder nicht. Eigentlich möchte ich die XT, wenn schon Wakü dann auch mit 300W.
> Gurdi, wann legst du los mit testen? ^^


Das Problem kenne ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es einen zero fan modus gibt?


gibt es.


Duvar schrieb:


> Hau doch mal die GPU Spannung runter auf 1V und schau was passiert. Wenn alles gut geht solltest du höhere Performance haben. Falls es abstürzt teste mit 1.025V.
> 
> @Gary94 Ja es gibt nen Zero Fan Modus.


icke?

SUP4K:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeen_83 (20. November 2020)

Also habt ihr eine 6800 bestellt, obwohl ihr eine 6800XT haben wollt? Und Leute die keine 6800XT haben wollen sondern eine 6800 gucken wieder dumm aus der Wäsche? Ok


----------



## nekro- (20. November 2020)

76 Grad und 95 Grad HS das ist schon ordentlich, die Karte schreit ja förmlich nach Wasser


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> gibt es.
> 
> icke?
> 
> ...


Ja du, 1.15V max sind zu viel teste mal ob 1V läuft.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. November 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> 76 Grad und 95 Grad HS das ist schon ordentlich, die Karte schreit ja förmlich nach Wasser


Ist 15°C unter der Spezifikation von AMD, wo ist das Problem? 
Mit nen bisschen UV, geht das locker 5-10 Grad noch runter.


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Die Lüfter drehen auch relativ langsam.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. November 2020)

Genau das auch noch. Wenn ich meine 5700XT mit so wenig Umdrehungen laufen lasse, wird die auch fast 100°C warm. Und das ist ne Red Devil.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

Ich sagte doch - alles so, wie es nach dem einbau war.

jetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sup4k lief schonmal durch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



85% direkt absturz.
jetzt schau ich mal was die anderen benches dazu sagen.
btw, weiss nicht ob das auswirkungen hat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekro- (20. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ist 15°C unter der Spezifikation von AMD, wo ist das Problem?
> Mit nen bisschen UV, geht das locker 5-10 Grad noch runter.



Temperaturen sind nicht alles. Genau hier ist so bisschen das Problem, zuviel UV mündet in schlechten Frametimes, das mag den einen oder anderen nicht stören, den anderen fällt das schwammige Spielgefühl allerdings auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am Ende muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob UV sinnvoll ist. Gerade für Luku ist UV aber eine super Sache


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. November 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Temperaturen sind nicht alles.


Ja eben. Und wieso sagst du dann die 95°C TJ schreien nach Wasser?  An sich sind 95°C nämlich gar kein Ding 
Vor allem bei unter 1500 RPM und das auch noch beim Ref Modell... Bin sogar eher positiv überrascht.


----------



## nekro- (20. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja eben. Und wieso sagst du dann die 95°C TJ schreien nach Wasser?  An sich sind 95°C nämlich gar kein Ding
> Vor allem bei unter 1500 RPM...


Ich hab da gerade an heißen Sommertagen gedacht, aber ja ansich ist 95 Grad für Luku ja okay zumindest scheint der Ref Lüfter genügend Reserven zu haben, da haben die aus der Vega gelernt


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch - alles so, wie es nach dem einbau war.
> 
> jetzt:
> 
> ...


Dein Score ist also gestiegen trotz rund 50W weniger Verbrauch. Lüfter rotieren auch langsamer. Also ich persönlich würde die Lüfter manuell so anpassen, dass die unter Last und normalem Sound, mir nicht negativ auffallen (denke sollte im Bereich 1600-1800RPM liegen). Im idle kannste es mit von mir aus 500-1000RPM laufen lassen, halt nicht sooo viel vom Fan Stop.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. November 2020)

@Jahtari @Gurdi
Wenn ihr die Lüfterkurve im Wattman anpasst, funktioniert dann immer noch der Zero Fan Modus?
Und wenn ihr das Häkchen bei erweiterte Steuerung bei Takt/Spannung setzt, gibts immer noch die Kurve, wo man auch die mittleren States anpassen kann?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. November 2020)

Oh, haben jetzt ja doch zumindest ein paar eine Karte bekommen.
Und jetzt schreiben die hier alle und machen mich nur noch heißer auf die Karte


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

hab jetzt mit den 87% die Lara mal durchs dorf getrieben, da ist mir direkt alles abgestürzt. nach dem neustart auf 90% gestellt - durchgelaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich muss jetzt allerdings erstmal was anderes tun hier. um ausgedehnteres tuning kümmer ich  mich gelegentlich.
haut erstmal rein. 


nekro- schrieb:


> Ich hab da gerade an heißen Sommertagen gedacht, aber ja ansich ist 95 Grad für Luku ja okay zumindest scheint der Ref Lüfter genügend Reserven zu haben


so wie er jetzt noch eingestellt ist, ist die karte unhörbar - da geht ganz sicher noch was. 


davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @Jahtari @Gurdi
> Wenn ihr die Lüfterkurve im Wattman anpasst, funktioniert dann immer noch der Zero Fan Modus?
> Und wenn ihr das Häkchen bei erweiterte Steuerung bei Takt/Spannung setzt, gibts immer noch die Kurve, wo man auch die mittleren States anpassen kann?



scheinbar nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
lol okay, einen hab ich noch. <autotuning>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal schauen was die Lara dazu sagt. ^^

okay, das bringt schonmal nichts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber 2380MHz, ni übel. Jetzt lass ich den Treiber mal automatisch undervolten.

edit 2:
nee, doch nicht. da spukt mir der treiber witzlose 1125mV aus...


----------



## nekro- (20. November 2020)

Speicher auf 2100 sollte aber drin sein kriegst du die Memory Temp ausgelesen?


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

ZeroFan bleibt an wen ich die Kurve ändere. Die Karten sind sau leise, selten so ne kompakte und ausgefeilte Karte gesehen. Das sind wirklich Topprodukte.  Paar Sachen konnte ich bereits testen, es ist gar nicht so leicht die Karte überhaupt mal crashen zu lassen.

@Edelhamster Bau das Teil ein Mann, richtig gute Karte. beim Verkauf stört das sowieso nicht, Meine ist so verpackt das merkt nicht mal einer das die bereits verbaut wurde.

Speicher geht bei mir bisher ohne Probs auf 2150, skaliert aber fast garnicht.


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ZeroFan bleibt an wen ich die Kurve ändere. Die Karten sind sau leise, selten so ne kompakte und ausgefeilte Karte gesehen. Das sind wirklich Topprodukte.  Paar Sachen konnte ich bereits testen, es ist gar nicht so leicht die Karte überhaupt mal crashen zu lassen.
> 
> @Edelhamster Bau das Teil ein Mann, richtig gute Karte.


Bitte teil doch jeden Furz was du machst, jeden verdammten Mausklick wollen wir wissen^^
MACH LIVESTREAM


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

Die Kids müssen erstmal schlafen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ZeroFan bleibt an wen ich die Kurve ändere.


Na endlich 
Wurd auch Zeit, dass das geht 


Duvar schrieb:


> MACH LIVESTREAM


Würd ich gucken 

Ich werd schon irgendwie ganz heiß auf die Karten, dabei brauch ich eigentlich keine


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

letzter schnelltest: alle regler nach rechts. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
das gibt nichts, Absturz. Also rantasten. ^^


----------



## nekro- (20. November 2020)

Ich werde morgen früh den Loop umbauen und dann die 6800XT reinpacken dann kann ich gerne hier mit Erfahrungswerte dazustossen


----------



## Dudelll (20. November 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen früh den Loop umbauen und dann die 6800XT reinpacken dann kann ich gerne hier mit Erfahrungswerte dazustossen


Welchen Block hast du denn so fix bekommen ?


----------



## nekro- (20. November 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Welchen Block hast du denn so fix bekommen ?


Sorry, unter Luft, da die Wakü Blöcke nirgends lieferbar sind, außer bei EKWB gibts einen, aber der gefällt mir nicht.





__





						Radeon RX 6800/6900 RDNA2 Series
					

EKWaterBlocks Shop offers you complete assortiment for water-cooling of your PC. Only EK and EK confirmed quality products.




					www.ekwb.com
				




Sobald mein Fav Block dort in Stock ist wird bestellt,

Ich würde gerne selbst unter Luft bisschen was testen damit ich dann sehen kann was unter Wasser noch so geht.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

Mit Wasser Anschlag rechts bei der kleinen.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. November 2020)

Ich freu mich schon die Karte (irgendwann) mit Flüssigmetall, Heatkiller 5 Block, niedriger Wassertemp und möglichst dem MPT über das gesunde maximale Limit zu übertakten  

Wenn ich aber länger keine bekomme, überlege ich mir erstmal einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen.
Die frage ist nur ob  3840x1600 144hz oder 5120 x 2160 60 hz ausgehend von 2560x1440p 144hz.
Mit dem 1440p 144hz Monitor würde ich dann meinen 1080p Zweitmonitor erstetzen.
Für schnelle Spiele könnte ich also auf den wechseln.


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nzitPBOGD9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schaut später mal rein. Video wird grad verarbeitet.


EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon die Karte (irgendwann) mit Flüssigmetall, Heatkiller 5 Block, niedriger Wassertemp und möglichst dem MPT über das gesunde maximale Limit zu übertakten
> 
> Wenn ich aber länger keine bekomme, überlege ich mir erstmal einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen.
> Die frage ist nur ob  3840x1600 144hz oder 5120 x 2160 60 hz ausgehend von 2560x1440p 144hz.
> ...


Kauf dir doch nen 120Hz OLED Monitor (besser gesagt TV) welcher grad in ist.


Edit: Video oben ist online und wow, die Leistungsaufnahme ist ordentlich gedroppt.


----------



## nekro- (20. November 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon die Karte (irgendwann) mit Flüssigmetall, Heatkiller 5 Block, niedriger Wassertemp und möglichst dem MPT über das gesunde maximale Limit zu übertakten
> 
> Wenn ich aber länger keine bekomme, überlege ich mir erstmal einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen.
> Die frage ist nur ob  3840x1600 144hz oder 5120 x 2160 60 hz ausgehend von 2560x1440p 144hz.
> ...


Irgendwann..... die deutschen sind einfach zu langsam jedesmal Monate auf AQ und WC zu warten ist einfach mies...

MPT ist echt noch ne gute Idee das mal auf +50% oder noch höher zu gehen. Schade das die VCore wohl gelockt ist, mal interessant zu sehen was bei 1.2V+ und +100% MPT so an Leistungsaufnahme rum kommt. Vielleicht gibts ja nen BIOS Hack oder ähnliches. Ne 6800XT mit 400-450W wäre mal interessant durch die Benmarks zu jagen


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Macht mal nach was der da oben im Video macht. Leistungsaufnahme geht brutal runter 150-170W rum meist, nur am Ende etwas höher in Metro mit RT Ultra, aber alles in allem recht solide mit up to 2100MHz+ mit nur 0.881V, also das Minimum der 6800XT LOL


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


230Watt Gesamtsystem


----------



## Xaphyr (20. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Macht mal nach was der da oben im Video macht. Leistungsaufnahme geht brutal runter 150-170W rum meist, nur am Ende etwas höher in Metro mit RT Ultra, aber alles in allem recht solide mit up to 2100MHz+ mit nur 0.881V, also das Minimum der 6800XT LOL


Oh man, bei dem 360p Matsch erkennt man ja gar nichts...


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> 230Watt Gesamtsystem


Endlich gibts mal saftige undervolts^^
@Xaphyr Das Video wird von Youtube noch verarbeitet, später kannste es dir in 4k reinziehen.

Man verliert aber sicher ordentlich Performance oder @Gurdi ?


----------



## Wurstpaket (20. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> Also habt ihr eine 6800 bestellt, obwohl ihr eine 6800XT haben wollt? Und Leute die keine 6800XT haben wollen sondern eine 6800 gucken wieder dumm aus der Wäsche? Ok


ich wollte eigentlich auch ne XT, aber ich habe mir vorher gesagt: die erste die mir in die Finger (den Warenkorb) kommt, die wird auch gekauft. Wenn du zögerst gehst du leer aus.

Bei UVP wird man die im Zweifel problemlos los


----------



## EyRaptor (20. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Endlich gibts mal saftige undervolts^^
> @Xaphyr Das Video wird von Youtube noch verarbeitet, später kannste es dir in 4k reinziehen.
> 
> Man verliert aber sicher ordentlich Performance oder @Gurdi ?


Sollten etwa -16% Performance sein, wenn die gpu bei etwa 1840 mhz avg ist.
Nur 1000 rpm Fanspeed ist aber auch sehr lecker. So wäre bestimmt mein daily setting.



Duvar schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch nen 120Hz OLED Monitor (besser gesagt TV) welcher grad in ist.


OLED wäre von den Farben und vom Kontrast zwar schon geil, aber ich hab absolut kein Bock auf einbrennen.
Ich bin durch meinen Eizo Monitar   zugegebenermaßen auch etwas IPS geschädigt.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

Aktuell ist die Spannungseinstellung ziemlich Buggy, es scheint als würde die mit der Temperatur als P-State ansteigen/absinken. Scheint gewollt zu sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

16% Performanceverlust mit dem krassen UV?
Kannst ja mal schauen wo du dich in etwa einordnen würdest @ 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> 16% Performanceverlust mit dem krassen UV?
> Kannst ja mal schauen wo du dich in etwa einordnen würdest @ 4k
> 
> 
> ...


Knapp 2Ghz hab ich damit im ersten Test geschafft, bei 2050 ist er dann abgeschmiert. Muss ich mir aber nochmal genauer anschauen. Das dürften höchsten 10% Verlust sein am Ende des Tages.

Für den HTPC ne geniale Karte am UHD TV. 16GB, kaum abwärme schön kompakt und keine Spikes.


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Plus etwas VRAM OC und es dürften weitere 2-3% oben drauf kommen vllt.


----------



## Edelhamster (20. November 2020)

Und ich muss eure Tüfteleien hier tatsächlich mit diesem grünen langweiligem Stück Hardware neben mir im Acrylkasten über mich ergehen lassen 
Ich steig dann hoffentlich mit der 6900ér in der Adventszeit wieder ein


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Mach mal nen Bild vom ingame Verbrauch Gurdi, ich mache die Leute at wccftech verrückt bisschen^^


----------



## Mottekus (20. November 2020)

6800 wieder bei amd.com

kann aber nicht zum checkout. 

Und jetzt habe ich keine permission für den Server mehr


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Nice nicht vorrätig^^


----------



## Mottekus (20. November 2020)

Ätzend. Ich würde beide kaufen. Also für nen Kollegen die 6800 und für mich die XT. Aber ich kam einfach nicht in den Checkout. Im Warenkorb lag sie 😩
Der Kollege hätte sich nen Ast gefreut.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

@Edelhamster Baust die Karte nicht ein?
@Duvar RT Ultra mit Undervolt, wie die Ampere sind die Karten dann aber zickig bei der Spannung. Muss das mal noch genau ausloten. Da zocke ich übrigens schon seit etwa 30 min, die Lüfter gehen nicht höher in dem Spiel als 1400.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber die Bildqualität der Karte ist subjektiv deutlich besser bei der Karte in allen Anwendungen als mit meiner Navi bzw den Ampere. Auch der AF Filter ist deutlich ruhiger als bei den Amperekarten, bei Watchdogs hab ich da extra so ecken wo ich das checke, richtig feine Karte ist das.

Meine Fps in QHD MaxOut ohne RT in WatchDogs sind quasi die selben wie mit der 3090...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Läuft!
vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab die Lüfter zwar auch bis max 75% eingestellt, aber drehen tun sie sich dann nur mit 29%. ^^


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Kommt bei den angezeigten Verbrauchswerten bei AMD Karten was drauf, soweit ich weiß ja, nur wv kommt da nochmal oben drauf?

Edit: Video ist jetzt in guter Quali





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nzitPBOGD9k:10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

müsste man mal Igor's video befragen, bei AMD ist es wohl tatsächlich GPU only. 
hab den benchmark jetzt nochmal durchlaufen lassen. Hotspot bei 88°C, die lüfter gehen nicht über 850rpm. ^^


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

Die Karten sind doch selbst bis 1500 quasi unhörbar im Case,selbst mit 2000 gehen die einfach unter wenn man was spielt.Wirklich klasse die Dinger,man wundert sich erstmal wie schwer die Karten eigentlich sindwenn man die das erste mal in die Hand nimmt.

Fakt ist,eine 3080 kriegt man nicht so leise!


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karten sind doch selbst bis 1500 quasi unhörbar im Case,selbst mit 2000 gehen die einfach unter wenn man was spielt.Wirklich klasse die Dinger,man wundert sich erstmal wie schwer die Karten eigentlich sindwenn man die das erste mal in die Hand nimmt.
> 
> Fakt ist,eine 3080 kriegt man nicht so leise!


Da du alle Karten hattest btw die XT hat den deutlich besseren leiseren Kühler und du schwärmst schon vom 2 Slot Kühler der non X, kann man dir vertrauen. Überleg mal wie kühl und leise die Karten mit den richtig fetten Customkühlern erst sein werden wie zB die Devil, wenn man die stark undervolted. Die meisten Fragen gehen halt in die Richtung, wieviel Performance verliert ihr so ggü stock. Gurdi sagte ja 10%. Jahtari müsste mal einmal stock Tomb Raider bench vs UV laufen lassen und wie oben ggü stellen. Wobei der hatte das doch schon gemacht, muss mal seine Bilder checken erneut.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

Etwa 50 Watt kann man pauschal sagen als Mittelwert.

Mit dem Undervoltmesse ich das mal übers we genau


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

Ich habe jetzt als nächsten Schritt auch noch den Speicher auf 107% gezogen und somit das komplette setup von Duvar übernommen - mag mein kärtchen scheinbar überhaupt nicht. die durchnitts-fps sind von 91 auf 76 runter, hab den bench 2x durchlaufen lassen, teste jetzt nochmal gegen.


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Speicher musst du aufpassen ab einem gewissen Punkt bricht die Performance ein, mach minimal weniger und poste mal bitte einen stock run vom Lara Bench, damit wir max UV vs stock vgl können, danke.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

taste mich mal ran, okay. jetzt bei 100% Speichertakt wieder 91fps. die komplette karte @stock oder nur den speicher?


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

nee komplette karte stock wie als ob du die ausm karton rausgepackt hast und eingebaut ohne iwas zu verstellen.
Dnach mal max UV mit VRAM auf 105% vllt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

dachts mir eh' schon. 

hier komplett @stock (UV kommt gleich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt war der Lüfter auch mal zu hören, ich glaube ich hab da bei der Steuerung im Treiber was mißverstanden. die 75% beziehen sich wohl auf den in der Kurve eingestellten Maximalwert, nicht auf die maximale Drehzahl der Lüfter. ^^

Edit;
0.881V und 105% Speicher läuft. Hab extra 2x laufen lassen, weil ich dachte ich hab vergessen das profil zu laden. 
--> aber die Lüftersteuerung scheint wirklich n bissel spooky. Regler auf 100% geschoben und wieder kaum mal an die 800 rpm ran. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Treibereinstellungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Bin mal gespannt, hoffe der RAM läuft diesmal ohne Fehler durch damit die FPS passen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

Der Speicher bringt fast nichts an Performance,meiner geht bis zum Anschlag ohne Verlust aber es ist relativ wirkungslos.Mussmal schauen ob ich ein Bandbreitenmonster finde um das zu validieren, vom Grundsatz her ist die Speichergeschwindigkeit hier jedoch zu vernachlässigen. Der Unterschied ist so gering, das sich die Frage stellt ob es sich lohnt die Energie für das OC beim Speicher zu "verschwenden"


Die Frametimes der Karte sind übrigens ebenfalls erste Sahne. Kann jemand meinen subjektiven Eindruck der Bilsqualitätbestätigen?


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Wie nah kommste eigentlich an Jahtaris Benchresultat mit der non X Gurdi?


----------



## Dudelll (20. November 2020)

Meine 6800 landet hier im Marktplatz für uvp + Versand sobald die ankommt, will eigentlich doch lieber die xt xD


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Die wirst du doch richtig teuer los aktuell, locker mit 100-200€ Gewinn, dann kannste dir die XT für Lau holen^^
Dein Angebot ist dennoch interessant, würde es aber löschen, sonst gibts Ärger vom Mod, mit denen ist nicht zu spaßen, wirst direkt gebannt bei sowas.


----------



## Dudelll (20. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die wirst du doch richtig teuer los aktuell, locker mit 100-200€ Gewinn, dann kannste dir die XT für Lau holen^^


Hab ich überlegt, aber ich geb sie lieber für ek weg und behalt meine moralische Überlegenheit ggü den scalpern :p


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

ergebnis ist da, siehe oben @Duvar . klasse! Was würdeste empfehlen fürs weitere vorgehen?


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hab ich überlegt, aber ich geb sie lieber für ek weg und behalt meine moralische Überlegenheit ggü den scalpern :p


Ach Quark, es sei dir gegönnt^^ Jahtari.... Ach der hats oben eingefügt bereits...
Moment ich schaue eben.

Also ich finde das Profil gut, würde es abspeichern.
Als nächstes ein Profil mit etwas schwächerem UV wie zB 0.93V.
Ehm sehe grad 1V max bei deinem UV run?


----------



## Dudelll (20. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dein Angebot ist dennoch interessant, würde es aber löschen, sonst gibts Ärger vom Mod, mit denen ist nicht zu spaßen, wirst direkt gebannt bei sowas.


Deswegen ja nur der Hinweis das ich die Karte dann ordnungsgemäß im Marktplatz einstelle, sollte ja hoffentlich ok sein dann oder ?

@Mods : falls der Hinweis auf den zukünftigen Martkplatz thread nicht erlaubt ist sagt bitte Bescheid.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ehm sehe grad 1V max bei deinem UV run?


 habs auch grad gesehen. im treiber sind 0.881 eingestellt. ich check das nochmal gegen.


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Jahtari sind 1V max beim UV run nicht zu viel, dachte hast 0.881V max?
@Dudelll musst hier net wegen der GPU bescheid geben, die reißen dir das aus den Händen bei der aktuellen Lage.
Auf ebay rund 800€ für das Teil. Mach 2-3 mal solche Aktionen und kauf dir ne RTX 3090^^
Der Typ der die von dir kauft setzt die zu 90% selber rein um Gewinn zu machen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

muss am speicher liegen, wieder 1V max. moment.


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> muss am speicher liegen, wieder 1V max. moment.


Lass den halt stock dann Gurdi sagt bringt nix.

Edit: Wobei Power draw max bleibt bei 195W, siehe dein run ganz oben, also trotz 0.881V.

Was ich dir als nächstes empfehlen würde ist mal 0.93V einzustellen und zu schauen ob damit die 2300-2400MHz laufen. Also 3-4 Profile einstellen (letztes mit max OC zum benchen vllt) und je nach Situation wählst du halt dein Profil aus. Ich persönlich würde zu 99.99% max UV nutzen, aber da ist jeder anders.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2020)

Speicher wieder auf Stock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0,93V kommen, moment.

Also 930mV mag sie auch nicht. Bin Schrittweise von 2300 bis 2225 runter - Treibercrash wenn das Spiel startet.
ich hangel mich jetzt mal mit den 0.881V beim Takt hoch, mal sehen was da so geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



letzter edit für heute:

So, Feierabend. Hab jetzt im Treiber die 881mV bei 2150MHz am laufen gehabt - wenn der Rechner damit stabil ist, wird das wohl erstmal so bleiben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. November 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn™ Complete Edition kommt in paar Tagen auf Gog :O









						Horizon Zero Dawn™ Complete Edition
					

EARTH IS OURS NO MORE  Erlebe die komplette legendäre Reise von Aloy und enthülle die Geh




					www.gog.com


----------



## ATIR290 (21. November 2020)

Nun, wirklich so Gut Gurdi die AMD Karten 
Meine hatte ich im Warenkorb und alles beim Abschliessen und dann kam Sorry ....
Hoffe morgen mehr Glück zu haben

XT oder 6800 für Ultra HD und leise muss es sein
Und wenig Strom ziehen!


----------



## Edelhamster (21. November 2020)

@Gurdi Ich hab ja keine 6800ér. Hatte mir fest vorgenommen erst zur 6900ér dann von der 3080 zu switchen und das werd ich auch definitiv tun. Mein, ich hab hier ne Vitrine mit Radeon-Karten im Wohnzimmer stehn, Werd da jetzt sicher nicht untreu, besonders nicht nachdem ich genügend Punkte an der 3080 gefunden habe die mich zum Backswitch bewegen. Das fängt bei nur 10GB VRAM an und endet dann spätestens bei EnhancedSync.

Ajo, wir suchen nen vierten Mann für SoT. Falls wer bock hat einfach per PM melden. 
Sind meistens Abends zwischen 21 und 23 Uhr unterwegs.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5N0fg6l-pHU:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Deswegen ja nur der Hinweis das ich die Karte dann ordnungsgemäß im Marktplatz einstelle, sollte ja hoffentlich ok sein dann oder ?
> 
> @Mods : falls der Hinweis auf den zukünftigen Martkplatz thread nicht erlaubt ist sagt bitte Bescheid.


Der Hinweis/den Gedanken zu formulieren ist vollkommen ok (wo kann ich mich als Käufer voranmelden?  ).


----------



## big-maec (21. November 2020)

Na Toll, wenn die kleinste Karte schon so überzeugend ist, dann wird der Hype auf die XT Karten wieder schlimm werden. Wer weiß wieviel noch back switchen auf AMD. Nicht böse gemeint aber ich ahne Schlimmes. Bereite mich mal vor und koche erstmal ein Kaffee


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. November 2020)

Guten Morgen.
Also mir hat die Sache mit den Lüftern/Temperaturen gestern dann doch keine Ruhe gelassen und ich hab noch ein bissel an der Lüftersteuerung rumgespielt. Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht also doch.  Die Knapp 1600rpm waren durchaus hörbar, aber weit weit entfernt davon laut oder  gar störend zu wirken.
Ich muss aber auch dringend anmerken, dass ich *momentan keinerlei extra-Lüfter* habe. Also die 3 von der Grafikkarte 3 weitere von der AIO!
Irgend jemand hatte auch gefragt, was die Karte verbraucht wenn sie auf 60fps gelockt wird, das probier ich gleich als nächstes. Hab ja auch nen 4K/60Hz Monitor.


----------



## Dudelll (21. November 2020)

Nix gegen euer UV aber kann jetzt mal endlich wer die xt Version auf 400w prügeln und schauen was da so geht xD

Ich depp merk grad das ich die 6800 ja auch gegen nen 5900x tauschen könnte 

Gibt's eigentlich schon Infos welche customs evtl das ref pcb nutzen werden, dann könnt ich am 25ten evtl danach Ausschau halten ^^

Hätte eigentlich am liebsten ne xt mit ref pcb aber dual bios


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. November 2020)

60fps-lock mit chill



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mit FTRC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(beides der SOTTR-Bench)

@Dudelll
siehe Lüftersituation. 

edit:
na gut, ich hab eh noch kaffee.


Spoiler: Treibersettings






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lara:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind wir schonmal bei 300W

*EDIT 2:*
400W sind wohl nicht drin. aber dafür:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehäuse mittlerweile offen.


----------



## Skajaquada (21. November 2020)

Oh ich glaube ich hab im Lotto gewonnen...laut Autotuning 2649Mhz und sonst locker über 2500 Mhz.
Gaming Benchmarks hab ich allerdings keine gemacht, das können andere besser 
Ich teste gerade für Folding@Home.

Edit: Allerdings habe ich manchmal "Kunstpausen" bei der GPU. Dann taktet sie plötzlich runter auf 545 Mhz, läuft so einige Sekunden, und fährt dann wieder hoch.
Also sie stürzt nicht komplett ab, die Workunits laufen auch weiter.
Habt ihr sowas auch in den Benchmarks, oder liegt das an der speziellen Art der Belastung durch F@H?


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2020)

Stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Balanced ohne MemOC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Balanced mit max MemOC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skajaquada schrieb:


> Oh ich glaube ich hab im Lotto gewonnen...laut Autotuning 2649Mhz und sonst locker über 2500 Mhz.
> Gaming Benchmarks hab ich allerdings keine gemacht, das können andere besser
> Ich teste gerade für Folding@Home.
> 
> ...


Das hatte die Ampere auch in F@H


----------



## Rolk (21. November 2020)

Schon jemand eine Niete bzgl. Spulenfiepen gezogen?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. November 2020)

°huestel....



Spoiler: Treibersettings






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Rolk da ist nichts, absolut nichts zu  hören bei mir

und noch ein Time Spy - Run mit dem Setting




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---> Beast!


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. November 2020)

@Jahtari 
Heftig! Ich werde die RX 6900 Toxic holen egal was und wie lange ich warten muss


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2020)

Bei 1000Fps hab ich leichtes Spuelenfiepen, ansonsten absolut nicht zu hören die Dinger.
Die Karten skalieren ansonsten in alle Richtungen sauber, lediglich Speicher bringt derzeit quasi nichts.
Ein Müh geht noch mit den fasttimings



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. November 2020)

war jetzt im treiber bei 2675MHz und da hats beim starten des benchmarks dezent geschnarrt in der karte - aber nich gefiept.
Ich denke ich belasse es jetzt dabei. 2650MHz unter luft sind aber schon n bissel wie geil.


----------



## bath92 (21. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karten skalieren ansonsten in alle Richtungen sauber, lediglich Speicher bringt derzeit quasi nichts.



Die Karten haben auch kein Bandbreitenproblem wie fälschlicherweise immer mal wieder vermutet wird.
Gibt dazu mittlerweile auch entsprechende Tests. Speicher-OC bringt deshalb fast kein Leistungsplus und verbrät nur unnötig Energie die dann dem Chip fehlt.


----------



## yojinboFFX (21. November 2020)

Könnt Ihr für Alle, Die keine bekommen haben, wenigstens etwas negatives schreiben?
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2020)

yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr für Alle, Die keine bekommen haben, wenigstens etwas negatives schreiben?
> Gruß Yojinbo


Ja der unverschämte Preis derzeit....


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2020)

Ich habs aufgegeben.
Nächste Woche kommt ne 3070, die reicht erstmal ne Weile für WQHD.


----------



## Skajaquada (21. November 2020)

Ich will gar nicht wissen wie eine Custom mit offenerem Powerlimit unter Wasser abgeht   
Aber der WaKü Block ist auch sicher eher da als mein Zen3 lieferbar ist


----------



## Dudelll (21. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen wie eine Custom mit offenerem Powerlimit unter Wasser abgeht
> Aber der WaKü Block ist auch sicher eher da als mein Zen3 lieferbar ist


Denke bei mir wird's auch eher nächstes Jahr, der Vorteil ist das man dann bei den Blöcken zumindest ne Auswahl hat evtl :p

Vllt bekommt man ja aber auch vor Weihnachten noch was, dann könnt man sich über die Feiertage austoben.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (21. November 2020)

yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr für Alle, Die keine bekommen haben, wenigstens etwas negatives schreiben?
> Gruß Yojinbo


Schau dich mal bei HWLUXX um. Da solltest du solche Menschen finden


----------



## Spinal (21. November 2020)

Schon sehr coole Karte. Hätte nicht erwartet das die Bandbreite kein Problem darstellt.
Ich rüste nur noch auf, wenn ich 100% Mehrleistung habe. Und im Timespy Benchmark hat eine Stock 6800 offenbar ziemlich exakt 100% Mehrleistung gegenüber meiner 1080.
Vor allem sind das echt mal Overclockers Dreams, das kann die RTX 30X0 nicht von sich behaupten. Vielleicht würden die RTX auch an der 2 GHz Marke mit 300W knabbern, wenn  Nvidia sie auch in 7nm TSMC hätte fertigen lassen.

Bin mal auf die Customs gespannt, die Rennen den RTX 3070/3080 sicher davon, da anders als bei den RTX wirklich mit einem deutlichen Taktplus zu rechnen ist. Das wirklich einzige manko ist die Raytracing Performance.

Am Ende werden wir eh erst bei zukünftigen Spielen mit zukünftigen Treibern wirklich sehen, wie sich RTX 30 und Radeon 6000 schlagen und auch da sieht es vermutlich für AMD gut aus.

Ich muss zugeben, habe mich dennoch für RTX entschieden, aber wenn ich 2000 Euro exklusiv für meinen PC hätte und 6800/6900 und RTX 3080/3090 vor mir liegen hätte, würde ich vermutlich die 6900 nehmen und vom restlichen Geld einen Ryzen 5000 holen


----------



## Bonja_Banana (21. November 2020)

Ich muss hier mal erwähnen das ich es toll finde welchen Eindruck die aktuellen Referenzkarten bzw Founders so hinterlassen. Sowohl die FE von Nvidia wie auch die Refernzkarten von AMD sehen hochwertig aus und scheinen gut verarbeitet zu sein. So schicke Karten schon als "Standart Modell" zu bekommen, gab es lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. November 2020)

und bääämmm! 



			https://www.3dmark.com/search#advanced?test=spy%20P&cpuId=2218&gpuId=1348&gpuCount=0&deviceType=ALL&memoryChannels=0&country=&scoreType=overallScore&hofMode=false&showInvalidResults=false&freeParams=&minGpuCoreClock=&maxGpuCoreClock=&minGpuMemClock=&maxGpuMemClock=&minCpuClock=&maxCpuClock=
		


für den fall, das klappt so wieder mal nich:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit:
hier, habs auch mal mitgeschnitten. kann mir jemand nen schönen reißerischen titel und ne ebensolche beschreibung machen? 

HD-Version dauert wie üblich noch n bissel...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TEb8BBjd2bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaHell63 (21. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Schon sehr coole Karte. Hätte nicht erwartet das die Bandbreite kein Problem darstellt.
> Ich rüste nur noch auf, wenn ich 100% Mehrleistung habe. Und im Timespy Benchmark hat eine Stock 6800 offenbar ziemlich exakt 100% Mehrleistung gegenüber meiner 1080.
> Vor allem sind das echt mal Overclockers Dreams, das kann die RTX 30X0 nicht von sich behaupten. Vielleicht würden die RTX auch an der 2 GHz Marke mit 300W knabbern, wenn  Nvidia sie auch in 7nm TSMC hätte fertigen lassen.


Im Time Spy/Time Spy extreme  sind die RTX 3070 gar nicht so schlecht und die 2GHz Marke wird doch
locker übersprungen .


----------



## Spinal (21. November 2020)

Ist auch wieder wahr. Aber die Radeons beeindrucken mich irgendwie mehr. Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur eine Kopfsache


----------



## Rolk (21. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja der unverschämte Preis derzeit....


Es hat auch noch nicht jeder ein Gehäuse am Start das trotz leiser Lüfter kurz vorm abheben ist.


----------



## DaHell63 (21. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ist auch wieder wahr. Aber die Radeons beeindrucken mich irgendwie mehr. Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur eine Kopfsache


Die sind schon klasse und wie Du schon sagst....der Kopf, die Vorliebe einer Marke entscheidet viel mehr als
man zugibt. Ich würde ehrlicherweise bei ~ Leistungsgleichheit eher zu Nvidia greifen. 
Der nächste tendiert bei den gleichen Vorraussetzungen eher zu AMD....warum nicht.


----------



## Eivor (21. November 2020)

Hoffe, hier hat schon jeder seine Karte und hat Spaß damit.


----------



## nekro- (21. November 2020)

Puhhh alter Falter. Der Kühler ist ne Wucht das traue ich mir nicht zu das als Vertical GPU aufzubauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was auffällt ist der extrem geile Referenz Lüfter! Wirklich Top


----------



## Dudelll (21. November 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Puhhh alter Falter. Der Kühler ist ne Wucht das traue ich mir nicht zu das als Vertical GPU aufzubauen.
> 
> 
> Was auffällt ist der extrem geile Referenz Lüfter! Wirklich Top


Was für Schläuche sind das ?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. November 2020)

nettes Gehäuse @nekro- . mir fehlt da aber noch so einiges. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eivor (21. November 2020)

Man bin ich neidisch ich habe die 3070 nach den Test mit gewinn vertickt. natürlich keine 6800 bekommen dafür habe ich mir eine 5700xt red devil gegönnt weil in valhalla so schnell wie eine 2080ti 

am 25 vielleicht mehr GLück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekro- (21. November 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Was für Schläuche sind das ?


EK ZMT 16/10


Jahtari schrieb:


> nettes Gehäuse @nekro- . mir fehlt da aber noch so einiges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür aber sehr serh schön und clean, farblich top


----------



## nekro- (21. November 2020)

Auf wie viele Grafikpunkte kommen die 6800XT Besitzer in TimeSpy?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test ist ohne SAM mit Ryzen 2600


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. November 2020)

hatte ich doch vorhin schon zum besten gegeben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dito ohne SAM, weil R7 1800x @X370


----------



## Bonja_Banana (21. November 2020)

Sagtmal ich hab gehört bzw gelesen das es von den neuen AMD Karten eine Limited Edition geben soll die 1000 Stück umfasst. Weis man davon irgendwo mehr ? Die Besonderheit sind angeblich die Anschlüsse an der GPU.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ooch erster (mit selbem prozessor)


----------



## cimenTo (21. November 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Sagtmal ich hab gehört bzw gelesen das es von den neuen AMD Karten eine Limited Edition geben soll die 1000 Stück umfasst. Weis man davon irgendwo mehr ? Die Besonderheit sind angeblich die Anschlüsse an der GPU.



Aktuell sind alle Karten eine Limited Edition.


----------



## nekro- (21. November 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komme auf 8675 Grafik Punkte, soweit okay




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kurzes Fazit, sobald die Leistungsaufnahme Richtung 300-350W geht droppt der Boost Takt doch merklich, da es hier ins Templimit läuft (75Grad) , die HS Temperatur hab ich mir nicht angeschaut. Weitere Tests sind für mich unter LUKU jetzt erstmal nicht interessant.


Hier mal meine Testsettings für 3D Timespy.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Bios Editor von Igor und dem WAKÜ Block wird da noch einiges gehen, da man dann auch easy die 400 Watt weggekühlt bekommt.


----------



## big-maec (21. November 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Sagtmal ich hab gehört bzw gelesen das es von den neuen AMD Karten eine Limited Edition geben soll die 1000 Stück umfasst. Weis man davon irgendwo mehr ? Die Besonderheit sind angeblich die Anschlüsse an der GPU.



Vielleicht die hier.









						Radeon RX 6800 XT: Limitierte Powercolor "Red Devil" enthüllt
					

Kurz vor der Markteinführung der neuen Radeon RX 6800 (XT) hat Hersteller Powercolor sein neues Custom-Topmodell mit dem Beinamen "Red Devil" gezeigt.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2020)

Zähe Chinesen  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mottekus (21. November 2020)

wieder mal 6800 bei Alternate zum "erhöhten" Preis, aber natürlich "alle reserviert" xD


----------



## 0ldN3rd (21. November 2020)

Mottekus schrieb:


> wieder mal 6800 bei Alternate zum "erhöhten" Preis, aber natürlich "alle reserviert" xD


Da ist sicher nur irgendein Counter abgelaufen, weil jemand das Ding seit 4 Tagen im Warenkorb hatte... 
Samstags um 17:00 haben die sicher keinen Wareneingang mehr...


----------



## Mottekus (21. November 2020)

Auf die Idee bin ich garnicht gekommen  

Danke dafür


----------



## cimenTo (21. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Da ist sicher nur irgendein Counter abgelaufen, weil jemand das Ding seit 4 Tagen im Warenkorb hatte...
> Samstags um 17:00 haben die sicher keinen Wareneingang mehr...


Kann es sein, dass man bei Alternate quasi "unendlich" lang im Warenkorb reservieren kann? Gibt es keine zeitliche Begrenzung? Wäre ja lächerlich sonst.


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2020)

So hab alle Chinesen und Dänen nach Hause  geschickt 

Platz 1 in allen Synthetics ^^



			https://www.3dmark.com/search#advanced?test=fs%20R&cpuId=&gpuId=1347&gpuCount=0&deviceType=ALL&memoryChannels=0&country=&scoreType=overallScore&hofMode=false&showInvalidResults=false&freeParams=&minGpuCoreClock=&maxGpuCoreClock=&minGpuMemClock=&maxGpuMemClock=&minCpuClock=&maxCpuClock=


----------



## Eivor (21. November 2020)

darksch emo?


----------



## big-maec (21. November 2020)

11692 die Zahl des Abends.


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2020)

8400 im Port Royal kann sich sehen lassen denke ich.
Ich komm nicht ans scheiß Bios derzeit...


----------



## Eivor (21. November 2020)

ASUS Radeon RX 6800 XT ROG STRIX (LC) and GIGABYTE GAMING OC pictured some more - VideoCardz.com
					

ASUS Radeon RX 6800 XT ROG STRIX LC This is the first ROG STRIX Liquid Cooled model from ASUS. This variant of Radeon RX 6800 XT features a hybrid cooling with all-in-one solution attached to 240mm radiator. The graphics card itself is actually quite big, a lot larger than typical blower...




					videocardz.com
				




ob asus die karten diesmal angepasst hat die dritte


----------



## big-maec (21. November 2020)

@Gurdi 

Wie hoch ist so die höchste CPU Auslastung mit der 6800 und dem 5900X ?


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2020)

Bei 3dMark?


----------



## big-maec (21. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei 3dMark?


Wollte mal wissen wo die CPU Auslastung meistens so bei Spielen liegt mit einer 6800. Eher eine Abschätzung wie der Mittelwert so wäre.


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2020)

Puh was soll ich dir dazu sagen, bei nem 12 Kerner in % ziemlich niedrig in den meisten Fällen. In der Regel so um die 20 %.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2020)

Eine Bitte an @Jahtari und/oder @Gurdi. Könnt ihr Mal bitte UHD mit reduziertem(!) Speichertakt testen in z.B. FFXV? Das Gerücht um die Bandbreitenlimitierung würde ich gerne Mal sinnvoll geprüft sehen.
Bis jetzt wird nur mit erhöhtem Takt getestet(CB), was die Fehlerkorrektur erwischen könnte, oder mit der Skalierung der Ampere verglichen(Igor), was die FHD Schwäche von letzterer unterschlägt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. November 2020)

FF XV hab ich sogar. Speichertakt reduzieren ist aber nicht möglich.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine Bitte an @Jahtari und/oder @Gurdi. Könnt ihr Mal bitte UHD mit reduziertem(!) Speichertakt testen in z.B. FFXV? Das Gerücht um die Bandbreitenlimitierung würde ich gerne Mal sinnvoll geprüft sehen.
> Bis jetzt wird nur mit erhöhtem Takt getestet(CB), was die Fehlerkorrektur erwischen könnte, oder mit der Skalierung der Ampere verglichen(Igor), was die FHD Schwäche von letzterer unterschlägt.


Die Karten sind nicht Bandbreitenlimitiert,auch nicht in UHD. Ich hab das bereits getestet.
Die ASICdrückt dann einfach und der Vorteil von SAM schmilzt. Man sieht das auch nicht so einfach nur am Takt,es geht auch um die Strümediefließen dürfen und die sind in UHD einfach ungleich größer.

Die besagten Ströme haben heute fast meine Karte gegrillt weilich gepennt hab.


Jahtari schrieb:


> hatte ich doch vorhin schon zum besten gegeben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab dich fast ^^
Ich denke meine OC Werte mit der 6800er haben erstmal ne Weile bestand,die haben einen recht komfortablen Abstand.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. November 2020)

nicht schlecht, Herr Specht! Wie Du das immer machst, frag ich mich - war schon bei den Vegas unklar, was Du rausgeholt hast.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. November 2020)

Gibt es schon AC:V Benches bzw. mag jemand mal welche machen? 

Kotz gerade richtig ab mit der ti in dem Game. Irgendwas stinkt da gewaltig wenn ich sogar in 1440p mal Drops habe.


----------



## Hydrogenium (22. November 2020)

Wisst ihr was mich wundert, die rtx 3080 hat 68 rt Kerne während die rx6800xt 72 Stück hat. Theoretisch dürften die gpus in den Benchmarks Port royal fast gleichauf sein. Klar sind Architektur und co wichtig. Aber 25% unterschied ist doch vorallem bei mehr Kernen doch eher eigenartig. Liegt das jetzt an den Treibern, an der api oder doch eher an eines eher notdürftigen hinzugefügten Features?


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2020)

Die Ampere Kerne können mehr intersections/clock als z.B. die Turing Kerne vorher. Die AMD RT-Kerne scheinen eher Turing Niveau zu haben.








						Nvidia Geforce RTX 3080 im XXL-Test: Ampère, le trés légère Preisbrechèr [Update: Verkaufsstart]
					

Ampere entspricht der zweiten RTX-Generation. In diesem Artikelabschnitt beleuchten wir die Unterschiede gegenüber Turing, der ersten RTX-Generation.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

Für den grünen mann wer er wieder argumentiert but but RT und DLSS sind sooo wichtig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Gibt es schon AC:V Benches bzw. mag jemand mal welche machen?
> 
> Kotz gerade richtig ab mit der ti in dem Game. Irgendwas stinkt da gewaltig wenn ich sogar in 1440p mal Drops habe.


Hab ich leider nicht, spiele sowas auch nicht. Si Dinger wie ACO hab ich nur auf der Platte weil es ständig irgendwelche Games zu meiner Hardware gibt 




Jahtari schrieb:


> nicht schlecht, Herr Specht! Wie Du das immer machst, frag ich mich - war schon bei den Vegas unklar, was Du rausgeholt hast.


Its Magic^^ Der Witz ist, im Gegensatz zu sonst wo das High OC nicht wirklich stabil ist, läfut  das hier ohne große Verrenkungen sogar stable. Ich kann nicht höher weil ich nicht mehr Takt einstellen kann...


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2020)

Wow. Welch überaus dummes Argument von HW Unboxed. 

Da kräuseln sich einem die FIngernägel.


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2020)

Ich schätze die Chancen stehen recht günstig, dass mit Navi21 die 3.000 MHz noch fallen werden 








						Takukou`s 3DMark - Fire Strike score: 48890 marks with a Radeon RX 6800 XT
					

The Radeon RX 6800 XTscores getScoreFormatted in the 3DMark - Fire Strike benchmark. Takukouranks #1 worldwide and #1 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

3090 in Forza UHD MaxOut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raketenjonny in FH4 UHD MaxOut


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnt Ihr das jetzt öffnen?


			https://www.3dmark.com/pr/526560


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. November 2020)

nein, ergebnis verborgen. ^^

sagt mal... gabs hier mal nicht savegames zum benchmarks nachstellen irgendwo? ziemlich versteckt. ^^


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

Ja man kann die von PCGH nachstellen, Benchmark FAQ auf der Website.


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

Raketenjohnny wie geil  Nvidia wird hier echt vorgeführt wenn man sich die Preise vergleicht. 1500 Wahnsinn das sich Leute darauf einlassen.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

Es wird noch besser, mom.
3090 WatchDogs QHD MaxOut ohne RT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Raketenjonny WatchDogs QHD MaxOut ohne RT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (22. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Vielleicht die hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, es gibt wohl Gerüchte das die ersten Karten 1x HDMI 2x DP und 1x USB-C haben und die Karten danach 3x DP und 1x HDMI haben werden. Es gibt wohl nur 1000 Karten mit dem USB-C Anschluss. 

Meine karte hat diesen USB-C Anschluss. Nur deshalb die Frage. Aber vielleicht ist es auch nur Geschwätz in Foren.


----------



## big-maec (22. November 2020)

@Gurdi 
Wenn du schonmal dabei bist, kannst du auch noch den Div2 Bench posten.


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

Hast du auch oder irgendwer Ark survival Evlolved da mit teste ich immer wie gut AMDs neue arch mit Schrott Unreal Engine 4 spielen abschneidet. Da war Nvidia immer mal besser gabs da Verbesserungen mit rdna 2? gcn war schrecklich in dem spiel.

Gut das spiel zockt hier keiner denke ich mal.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

@big-maec  Ja mach ich, ACO, Borderlands und Div2 hab ich noch. Wobei die Ampere in Div 2 Raketenjonny wohl in den Boden stampfen wird.


----------



## big-maec (22. November 2020)

Bin mal gespannt. Gibt ja für später noch die 6900XT.


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt. Gibt ja für später noch die 6900XT.


ob du das Teil kaufen kannst.


----------



## big-maec (22. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> ob du das Teil kaufen kannst.


Man muß ja Zukunftspläne haben, freue mich aufs Jahr 2021.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. November 2020)

@Gurdi

Dann behälst Du die RX 6800
und warum ist es keine 6800XT bei dir geworden?
Bekomme in Italien keine her, mal abwarten vielleicht habe ich ja bei AMD Glück... ?!


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

Es war praktisch unmöglich eine karte zu msrp zu erhalten ohne kontakte. Hoffe die customs Gerüchte sind wahr trotz dessen kann es den andrang nicht befriedigen das ist unmöglich momentan. Kann ja nicht mal eine CPU kaufen


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Dann behälst Du die RX 6800
> und warum ist es keine 6800XT bei dir geworden?
> Bekomme in Italien keine her, mal abwarten vielleicht habe ich ja bei AMD Glück... ?!


Ich hätte gerne die 6900er, denke aber nicht das ich da zum Zuge komme...
Solange berhalte ich erstmal die hier, entweder wandert die dann in den HTPC weil die sich so schön einfach kühlen lässt oder aber ich verkaufe die Karte.


----------



## DerLachs (22. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Raketenjohnny wie geil  Nvidia wird hier echt vorgeführt wenn man sich die Preise vergleicht. 1500 Wahnsinn das sich Leute darauf einlassen.


Das sind jetzt lediglich zwei Games, also ganz ruhig. Gefühlt gab es schon immer Spiele, bei denen schwächere Karten plötzlich ganz oben mitgespielt haben.


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

Komplett egal eine 1500€ Karte hat in jedem spiel schneller zu sein und das deutlich, als eine um 580.


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 3090 in Forza UHD MaxOut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einmal HDR und einmal nicht könnte(!) übrigens einen Unterschied machen. Und ein AMD Spiel ist Forza sowieso. Aber selbst mit den Einschränkungen natürlich beeindruckend.


Jahtari schrieb:


> FF XV hab ich sogar. Speichertakt reduzieren ist aber nicht möglich.


Auch nicht mit Afterburner o.Ä.?


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/jyt8az

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



erster Todesfall hoffentlich bleibt es dabei ^^ vielleicht schreckt es ab vom kaufen am 25.11


----------



## chill_eule (22. November 2020)

"Montagsmodelle" gibts doch immer und überall 

Nur blöd, wenn jetzt wegen der geringen Verfügbarkeit kein Ersatz bereit steht für den armen Kerl


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es wird noch besser, mom.
> 3090 WatchDogs QHD MaxOut ohne RT
> 
> 
> ...


Wir wollen aber nicht vergessen das man eine 3090 auch etwas Beine machen kann 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sieht es in UHD aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In UHD wird die 3090 dann auch ansatzweise ausgelastet. Der Verbrauch ist aber noch relativ gering verglichen mit den meisten anderen Spielen.

Natürlich trotzdem sehr beeindruckend für eine kleine 6800. Wie sieht es denn bei der 6800XT. Hat da mal jemand Benchmarks?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. November 2020)

@Gurdi
sag mal, kommst Du mit den settings die Du im TimeSpy fährst durch den Firekstrike? Also ich nicht, da schmiert mir der rechner aber sowas von ab, dass ich den erst wieder ankrieg, wenn die ganze elektr. spannung aus dem rechner ist. Versuche das jetzt noch genau 1x mit 2400 statt den Time Spy-stabilen 2650MHz im Treiber aus. Wenn ich das da oben lese, wird mir schon wieder anders. ^^
Was (welcher teil der GPU) wird da anders genutzt? 

@Olstyle doch, das geht! mir war gestern so, als wäre der regler ausgegraut.
wie soll ich das denn jetzt benchen, damit ich die ergebnisse hier auch adäquat herzeigen kann?


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. November 2020)

Oh man wenn ich die Benches sehe  Als Übergang würde mir ja auch eine nonXT reichen, ich will was machen


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

@Jahtari ja ich komm überall mit dem Setting durch. TimeSpy drückt den Takt mehr, dadurch ist das stabiler. 

@blautemple Will die Leistung der 90er ja nicht in Abrede stellen, ich würde auch lieber die Werte meiner 80er hernehmen die hab ich aber aus versehen beim System neu aufsetzen gelöscht. Ich hab auch Uhd gebencht, reiche ich nach bin unterwegs derzeit. Du wirst überrascht sein. In Division 2 rasiert Ampere die BN dann aber auch deutlich um 35%


----------



## ATIR290 (22. November 2020)

@Gurdi 

Wie gut ist die 6800 bereits für Ultra HD 
und der Kühler wirklich so leise, 
aber jener der XT sollte nochmals leiser oder ?

Wie hoch Taktet deine Generell mit UV und somit kaum 10% langsamer als die XT auf Stock ?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. November 2020)

@Olstyle 
hab den benchmark mittlerweile g.funden. 
der speichertakt lässt sich aber mit dem ab auch nicht senken - die werte werden nicht übernommen. ^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wow. Welch überaus dummes Argument von HW Unboxed.
> 
> Da kräuseln sich einem die FIngernägel.


auf der einen Seite empfehlen se die 6800(XT) weil die 16GB futerproof sind auf der anderen Seite ignorieren se die bessere RT Leistung und DLSS bei den Ampere Karten

das hat dann auf einmal nix mit futerproof zu tun

so langsam kann ich die nicht mehr ernst nehmen


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. November 2020)

lol, what!?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NMQwh5NCNBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## <Phoenix> (22. November 2020)

Ich habe jetzt schon Schiss vor Mittwoch 
Mein neuer PC steht vollständig hier und läuft, aber ich will garnichts spielen ohne neue Grafikkarte 
Mir ist es völlig Laterne welches Custom-Modell ich am Mittwoch kaufen kann. Werden vermutlich alle ähnliche Leistungen liefern. 
Am liebsten aber doch eine MSI oder Saphire Nitro 6800XT, gerne aber auch Gigabyte 
Hoffe die halten sich an die angepeilten 850UVP...

Mal sehen welchen Shop ich penetriere xD Vermutlich NBB


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

@blautemple UHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Division 2 QHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier gibts aud die Mütze von der 3090



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und Borderlands QHD BadAss, eine 3090 Stock macht hier so 118Fps



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist schon alles echt nicht übel für das kleine Modell.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. November 2020)

Gurdi 
Vergiss mich bitte nicht (Seite Vorher)
Viel Besser also der Lüfter als bei VII mit unter 2000 U/min gar  ( Weil dies kenne ich noch in etwa )


----------



## Mottekus (22. November 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Mein neuer PC steht vollständig hier und läuft, aber ich will garnichts spielen ohne neue Grafikkarte


aktuell habe ich nur die iGPU vom 8700k, da meine Gigabyte Aorus 1080ti das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Träumchen 
Perfekter Zeitpunkt, wo es doch nirgends Karten gibt


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2020)

Schon gesehen? *








						VR Wars: The RX 6800 XT vs. the RTX 3080 - 15 games benchmarked
					

VR Wars: The RX 6800 XT vs. the RTX 3080 - Big Navi versus Ampere - 15 Games Performance benchmarked using the Vive Pro




					babeltechreviews.com
				



*


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2020)

@Gurdi 
Ok, also wie erwartet, ab 4K sieht es schon deutlich besser für die 3090 aus. Da kriegt sie dann, zumindest im Ansatz, auch ihre Pferde auf die Straße. Jetzt würde mich nur noch die 6800XT im Vergleich interessieren.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

@blautemple Ja für UHD ist die 3090 derzeit die beste Karte, da gibt es nichts zu diskuttieren denke ich. Die 3080 sitz da zwischen den Stühlen.
In WQHD sehe ich aber derzeit wenig Gründe für eine Ampere.

@ATIR290 Die Kühler sind nicht zu vergleichen, das ist eine andere Welt.Bis 1500 ist das Ding unhörbar,mit den normalen 1700-1800 hörtman die Karte leicht säuseln. Spulenfiepen ist absolut kein Thema.
Für UHD ist die Karte nicht unbedingt Perfekt, für einen(meinen) HTPC aber perfekt weil leicht zu kühlen, klein und kompakt und keine hohen Anforderungen an das Netzteil.Dazu 16GB Vram und gerade in den Konsolencasuals die man ja dann gerne auf der Couch zockt ideal. Die 6800XT hat scheinbar weniger Headroom, ist aber denke ich die interessantere Karte vor allemfür UHD. Für die 3080 sehe ich derzeit keinen Raum, wermehr will sollte direkt zur 3090er greifen die auch ne super Karte ist wenn die Kühlung stimmt und das Case die Karte stemmt.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2020)

Zählt 3440x1440 noch zu WQHD?^^ Oder ist man da schon besser bei Ampere aufgehoben?


----------



## Bonja_Banana (22. November 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Hoffe die halten sich an die angepeilten 850UVP...


Wo wurde offiziell kommuniziert das der UVP der Customs bei 850€ liegt? Customs hatten bisher nie einen UVP.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. November 2020)

Danke Gurdi

Nun, bei AMD nehme ich was kommt
6800 kostet mir im abgeschlossenen Kauf 616 Euro zugestellt, aber wenn die XT kaum Teurer werden sollte nehme ich auch diese  
Schauen was verfügbar sein wird...
Dank Dir!


----------



## <Phoenix> (22. November 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Wo wurde offiziell kommuniziert das der UVP der Customs bei 850€ liegt? Customs hatten bisher nie einen UVP.


Ich beziehe mich auf die Leaks, die es hier und da mal gab bzgl. der Preise. Die lagen im Bereich 850€ +-. Abgesehen von den Highend Modellen wie die ASUS LC oder Powercolor Red Devil.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (22. November 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich auf die Leaks, die es hier und da mal gab bzgl. der Preise. Die lagen im Bereich 850€ +-. Abgesehen von den Highend Modellen wie die ASUS LC oder Powercolor Red Devil.


Ahja, na ich bin mal gespannt. Wenn es wirklich eine 6800 XT für 850€ geben würde am Mittwoch die nicht direktly ausverkauft ist, würde ich da auch eine Chance nutzen eine zu ordern und ggf. mit der 3080 ersetzen wenn alles passt. Aber wenn die mehr kosten (wovon ich stark ausgehe) dann mache ich das nicht. Dann war die 3080 das bessere Paket für mich.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Zählt 3440x1440 noch zu WQHD?^^ Oder ist man da schon besser bei Ampere aufgehoben?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__





						Bildauflösung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




per definition schon. aber ich glaub, das war hier nicht die frage. 

Schau dir halt mal an, was @Gurdi aus seiner 8600 rauskitzelt, da sollteste dann auch von selbst drauf kommen dass sich das durchaus ausgeht/ausgehen kann.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2020)

Naja gerechnet hatte ich schon selbst...^^

Mal ne andere Frage, was haltet ihr davon als AMD User, ist RT unumgänglich vor allem in dem Game?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZkkkFgtBoyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, was haltet ihr davon als AMD User, ist RT unumgänglich vor allem in dem Game?


Ich halte RT für absolut unausgereift, selbst bei Nvidia und werde es zu 99% selbst wenn ich eine der neuen GPUs hätte höchstens mal kurz zum Testen anwerfen. Ansonsten FPS = viel wichtiger als n paar Schatten. Die Leistungsdifferenz ist in meinen Augen auch bei Ampere völlig lächerlich und ungerechtfertigt. Das Game wird auch ohne RT Hammer aussehen.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Dudelll (22. November 2020)

Würde mir RT gerne mal anschauen, diese Gen. wird RT aber noch nicht der Hauptkaufgrund für mich, dafür finde ich selbst Ampere noch etwas zu schwach und die Spiele/Effekte die tatsächlich damit berechnet werden zu dürftig. 

Deswegen tendier ich eigentlich momentan zur 6800xt, falls man da in den nächsten Wochen eine zu vernünftigen Preisen bekommt.

Denke aber bei der Karte danach liegt das Augenmerk stärker auf RT (2-3 Jahre), falls bis dahin die komplette Beleuchtung über RT möglich ist, die Karten das mit sinnvollen fps schaffen und es quasi standardmäßig in Spielen vorhanden sein sollte.


----------



## bath92 (22. November 2020)

@davidwigald11 bin ganz deiner Meinung. Das bisher gezeigte rechtfertigt in keinster weise den FPS-Drop mit RT-ON (AMD & Nvidia) und wirkt oftmals (z.B. Watch Dogs) einfach nur total "künstlich" und "aufgesetzt". Von mehr Realität kann hier einfach keine Rede sein. 



Liest @hellm hier eigentlich noch mit? 

Mich würde mal interessieren wie der derzeitige Stand bzgl. der Kompatibilität des MPT und der RX 6000 Serie ist. In welchem Umfang funktioniert das im Moment? Bzw. welche Einstellung sind im Vergleich zur RX 5000 Serie nicht mehr möglich? Können wir in Zukunft von euch/dir (@hellm) noch mit einer neuen Version rechnen oder hat AMD dem Extrem-Tweaking nun - analog zu Nvidia - einen Riegel vorgeschoben, der nicht zu umgehen sein wird?


----------



## Spinal (22. November 2020)

Was? Höre ich zum ersten mal das eine so "junge" Karte das zeitliche segnet. Was ist passiert?


----------



## Edelhamster (22. November 2020)

Also ich hab ja aktuell ne 3080ér und schaue mir da wirklich möglichst viel Content an um das bewerten zu können.
Ich würde heute sagen mit RayTracing sind schöne Effekte zu erzielen, es ist aber mMn, auch mit den neuen Grafikkarten, noch nicht wirklich praxistauglich.
Der Leistungsverlust ist enorm und dazu absolut inkonsistent. Die eine Szene läuft mit 60FPS, du schaust in die andere Richtung und es geht auf 26FPS runter.
Rein Visuell ist einfach auch mit althergebrachten Mitteln ein sehr stimmiges Bild erzielbar, wie im folgenden Beispiel zu sehen, links RT, rechts non RT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um den Leistungsverlust in Grenzen zu halten werden dann halt bis dato nur einzelne wenige Oberflächen mit RT versehen, nur eine sehr kurze Distanz um den Spieler herum qualitativ hochwertig berechnet und noch ein unschönes Upscaling (DLSS) verwendet.
Mir sind das in Summe zu viele Kompromisse die eingegangen werden müssen um dann vllt ein paar realere Spiegelungen oder Schatten zu sehen, was am Ende oftmals nicht mal das bessere Gesamtbild abgibt.
Besonders ärgerlich für mich, vllt weil ich auch einfach schon so lange 4K Content gewohnt bin, ich guck mir immer die Details im Bild an. Das passiert fast unbewusst, aber es fällt mir direkt auf wenn irgendwo ungewohnte Unschärfe oder zu gering aufgelöste Texturen, ggbfs DLSS/Upscaling bedingt, zu sehen sind.

Folgend noch ein paar Beispiele dazu aus dem von dir verlinkten Youtube-Video @Duvar, wo definitiv DLSS zum Einsatz kommt beim jeweilig rechtsseitigen RayTracing-Content.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht ob der Unterschied an einem FullHD oder WQHD-Monitor auch so deutlich zu sehen ist wie am 4K-Screen, und sicherlich können hier Leute die Meinung haben, dass diese Auflösungs-/Detail-Defizite unter Anwendung von DLSS für Sie nicht relevant sind. Mich juckt das aber halt.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> @davidwigald11 bin ganz deiner Meinung. Das bisher gezeigte rechtfertigt in keinster weise den FPS-Drop mit RT-ON (AMD & Nvidia) und wirkt oftmals (z.B. Watch Dogs) einfach nur total "künstlich" und "aufgesetzt". Von mehr Realität kann hier einfach keine Rede sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht mit leichten Einschränkungen derzeit, ich arbeite dran zu schauen was geht und was nicht.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja aktuell ne 3080ér und schaue mir da wirklich möglichst viel Content an um das bewerten zu können.
> Ich würde heute sagen mit RayTracing sind schöne Effekte zu erzielen, es ist aber mMn, auch mit den neuen Grafikkarten, noch nicht wirklich praxistauglich.
> Der Leistungsverlust ist enorm und dazu absolut inkonsistent. Die eine Szene läuft mit 60FPS, du schaust in die andere Richtung und es geht auf 26FPS runter.
> Rein Visuell ist einfach auch mit althergebrachten Mitteln ein sehr stimmiges Bild erzielbar, wie im folgenden Beispiel zu sehen, links RT, rechts non RT
> ...


Ich für meinen Teil bin da ganz bei dir, RT und DLSS ist für mich in etwa so wichtig für meine Kaufentscheidung, wie die Frage, ob die Karte nun von AMD, nVidia oder bald Intel kommt. Gibt genügend Fans der Techniken, die sollen sich damit vergnügen und durch ihre Kaufkraft die Entwicklung vorantreiben, damit es in 2 oder 3 Generationen wirklich salonfähig wird. Bis dahin interessiert mich persönlich nur "klassische" Leistung.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2020)

Gutes side by side video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_L_dAynbKbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soweit ich weiß konnten die 6800XT User hier bei quasi gleichbleibender Performance den Verbrauch auf unter 200W drücken mit dem XT Modell, wenn jetzt noch SAM dabei gewesen wäre, wäre der Unterschied echt knapp.
Die Frage ist, wie weit kann man den Verbrauch der 3090 senken bei gleicher Performance.
Der Vgl ist aber auch in 4k also klar RTX Welt wo die richtig aufdrehen, nichtsdestotrotz solide Performance von AMD muss ich sagen.


----------



## hellm (22. November 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Liest @hellm hier eigentlich noch mit?
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren wie der derzeitige Stand bzgl. der Kompatibilität des MPT und der RX 6000 Serie ist. In welchem Umfang funktioniert das im Moment? Bzw. welche Einstellung sind im Vergleich zur RX 5000 Serie nicht mehr möglich? Können wir in Zukunft von euch/dir (@hellm) noch mit einer neuen Version rechnen oder hat AMD dem Extrem-Tweaking nun - analog zu Nvidia - einen Riegel vorgeschoben, der nicht zu umgehen sein wird?


Hin und wieder..

Ich habe es mit den Worten von Luke Skywalker ausgedrückt:
https://www.igorslab.de/community/t...takten-navi-unlimited.2415/page-18#post-88521
..den Rest hat Igor erzählt.

Ich lerne nun PCI Express und ein wenig mehr über Windows. Das kann ne Weile dauern.
Mit der SPPT kommen wir da nicht mehr weiter. Wobei man im Rahmen dessen was möglich zumindest andere Einstellungen vornehmen kann wie z.B. die Power Modes ein wenig anpassen. Undervolten sollte auch noch funzen. Und natürlich alles was den Lüfter betrifft, also ist MPT auch für die 6800er nicht obsolet.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Hin und wieder..
> 
> Ich habe es mit den Worten von Luke Skywalker ausgedrückt:
> https://www.igorslab.de/community/threads/red-bios-editor-und-morepowertool-bios-einträge-anpassen-optimieren-und-noch-stabiler-übertakten-navi-unlimited.2415/page-18#post-88521
> ...


Spannung und Power geht doch, zumindest wenn man ein wenig trickst.


----------



## hellm (22. November 2020)

Da weißt du natürlich mehr als ich. Mit dem MPT alleine, also nur über SPPT?


----------



## EyRaptor (22. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Spannung und Power geht doch, zumindest wenn man ein wenig trickst.


Das wäre schon ausreichend für mich  ^^


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Da weißt du natürlich mehr als ich. Mit dem MPT alleine, also nur über SPPT?


Ja.Takt lässt sich nicht maximieren leider,ich könnte eigentlich über 2600 fahren kann aber nicht.
Wobei es da evtl.auch noch ein Schlupfloch gibt, ich brauch aber erstmal ein Bios einer Custom 6800er.Von den XT hab ich welche, aber nicht von der kleinen.


----------



## drstoecker (22. November 2020)

https://videocardz.com/newz/amd-radeon-rx-6800-xt-gests-overclocked-to-2-8-ghz-with-liquid-nitrogen


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> https://videocardz.com/newz/amd-radeon-rx-6800-xt-gests-overclocked-to-2-8-ghz-with-liquid-nitrogen


Soweit ich weiß nur 2.8GHz, weil man net höher einstellen kann^^


----------



## Dudelll (23. November 2020)

AMDs Radeon RX 6800 stabil mit dauerhaften 2.55 GHz und RX 6800 XT mit bis zu 2,5 GHz übertaktet - Dank MorePowerTool und Boardpartner-BIOS | igor´sLAB
					

Ja, wir haben es noch einmal gemacht und diesmal besser. Zumal unser Forenmitglied Gurdi bei der Silikon-Lotterie wohl einen der Hauptgewinne abgeräumt hat, denn seine RX 6800 im Referenzdesign zeigt…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Hier gibts gurdis Ergebnisse von den letzten paar Seiten nochmal schön zusammengefasst.

Das xt bios scheint der kleinen 6800 schon gut zu gefallen ^^


----------



## Xeen_83 (23. November 2020)

mir würds gefallen wenn es irgendeine karte zu kaufen gäbe.....3080...6800xt...what ever


----------



## Dudelll (23. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> mir würds gefallen wenn es irgendeine karte zu kaufen gäbe.....3080...6800xt...what ever


Ja das nervt echt. Besonders das es von den Ampere Karten und den Zen3 Cpus immer noch nicht wirklich was zu kaufen gibt, obwohl die "relativ" lange auf dem Markt sind stimmt einen nicht wirklich optimistisch das die Verfügbarkeit bald besser wird.

Hab mich persönlich schon auf Januar/Februar eingestellt, bis dahin ist hier Schluss mit UV, dann komm ich auch erstmal noch mit meiner V64 klar und ignorier für den Moment meinen Stromzähler :p


----------



## Xeen_83 (23. November 2020)

Ich bin jetzt nicht so einer aus dem "Der Nvidia Ampere Verfügbarkeits und Laber Thread (Handel nur im Marktplatz! Bot-Anfrage = Threadbann)" der sich über die Shops so richtig aufregt weil sie nicht auf meine 1000 Mails antworten wo ich freundlich Frage warum sie auf ihrer Homepage nicht zeigen an welcher Stelle meine Prio1 Bestellung ist da ich ja schon seit Jahren dort bestelle und der Shop nur dank mir existiert^^ Ok ok, das war genug^^
Ich würd einfach nur gern mal wissen wie sich AMD das vorgestellt hat^^ Was kann denn pro Monat produziert werden, bzw wie viel sollte produziert werden können.


----------



## Dudelll (23. November 2020)

Xeen_83 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt nicht so einer aus dem "Der Nvidia Ampere Verfügbarkeits und Laber Thread (Handel nur im Marktplatz! Bot-Anfrage = Threadbann)" der sich über die Shops so richtig aufregt weil sie nicht auf meine 1000 Mails antworten wo ich freundlich Frage warum sie auf ihrer Homepage nicht zeigen an welcher Stelle meine Prio1 Bestellung ist da ich ja schon seit Jahren dort bestelle und der Shop nur dank mir existiert^^ Ok ok, das war genug^^
> Ich würd einfach nur gern mal wissen wie sich AMD das vorgestellt hat^^ Was kann denn pro Monat produziert werden, bzw wie viel sollte produziert werden können.


Nicht sicher ob man das wirklich abschätzen kann. Bei den cpus könnt man's evtl abschätzen wenn man wüsste was bei tsmc vom Band läuft, bei Rdna2  hängt ja noch mehr dran.

Könnt mir aber vorstellen das die Priorität momentan eher auf den Konsolen und den Cpus liegt, denke zumindest das die Marge da höher ist als bei den recht großen Gpu's.

Wüsst jetzt nichtmal welche Größenordnung an produzierten Navi Gpus pro Monat wohl realistisch wäre, 10k, 100k?

Wobei selbst 100k vermutlich noch zu wenig wäre um den Markt zeitnah zu entspannen.


----------



## Xeen_83 (23. November 2020)

Es sind ja auch genügend Boardpartner dabei, von denen man noch nicht mal Refs auf dem Markt gesehen hat.
Gestern gabs eine kurze Meldung von ASRock auf Facebook dass sie jetzt an den Start gehen.
allerdings:
-https://www.asrock.com/Graphics-Card/index.de.asp- werden die 6800 noch nicht mal aufgeführt.
-https://www.asrock.com/Graphics-Card/index.asp- hier schon... aber war schon bei den Mainboards damals so


----------



## Spinal (23. November 2020)

Ich fand den Release der 6000 Serie noch schlimmer als bei Nvidia, könnte mir aber vorstellen das die Verfügbarkeit sich aber schneller bessert als bei Nvidia.


----------



## Grestorn (23. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich fand den Release der 6000 Serie noch schlimmer als bei Nvidia, könnte mir aber vorstellen das die Verfügbarkeit sich aber schneller bessert als bei Nvidia.


Wenn man den Foren glauben darf, ist die Nachfrage nach AMD GPUs viel größer als die nach NVidia GPUs, und viele Leute, die auf NVidia gewartet haben, schwenken auf AMD um. 

Ich glaube also nicht, dass sich Deine Hoffnung erfüllen wird.


----------



## Dudelll (23. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn man den Foren glauben darf, ist die Nachfrage nach AMD GPUs viel größer als die nach NVidia GPUs, und viele Leute, die auf NVidia gewartet haben, schwenken auf AMD um.
> 
> Ich glaube also nicht, dass sich Deine Hoffnung erfüllen wird.


Laut Umfrage von Gamers Nexus auf Twitter vor 1-2 Tagen wollen mehr Leute ne 3080 als ne 6800(xt), scheint stark davon abzuhängen wo man nachfragt ^^


----------



## Rorschach123 (23. November 2020)

Denkt Ihr, dass aufgrund des hohen Preises die 6900XT am 8. Dezember besser zu bekommen sein wird? 
Ist meine Information noch korrekt, dass die 6900XT exclusiv über den AMD Shop verkauft wird?


----------



## Dudelll (23. November 2020)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> Denkt Ihr, dass aufgrund des hohen Preises die 6900XT am 8. Dezember besser zu bekommen sein wird?
> Ist meine Information noch korrekt, dass die 6900XT exclusiv über den AMD Shop verkauft wird?


Meine schon das die erstmal nur bei Amd direkt kommt, glaub aber das es letztens schon irgendwo einen Leak gab das es später evtl. auch customs gibt.

Würd allerdings eher schätzen das die noch schwerer zu bekommen sein wird. Momentan scheine die Preise ja ziemlich egal zu sein und es geht einfach alles weg egal was es kostet und vermutlich wird es von der 6900 noch weniger Karten geben als von der 6800.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. November 2020)

@Rorschach123 Nein ich denke nicht!
Die Chips werden besser vor-selektiert. d.h. es wird weniger Chips geben wie für 6800/XT....  Die Karten hat AMD von Anfang an in niedriger Stückzahl angekündigt.
Ich denke das wird eine noch größere Katastrophe für interessierte Kunden wie zum 6800er Launch...


----------



## arthur95 (23. November 2020)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> Denkt Ihr, dass aufgrund des hohen Preises die 6900XT am 8. Dezember besser zu bekommen sein wird?
> Ist meine Information noch korrekt, dass die 6900XT exclusiv über den AMD Shop verkauft wird?


Kann man eig. aus jedem Land im AMD-Shop kaufen?

Ich bin aus Österreich und wenn ich auf der AMD-Shop Seite auf "Buy direct" klicke komme ich nur auf eine Seite mit Aufzählung von Händlern in den Ländern.

Am Launchtag war dies ebenfalls der Fall, zwischenzeitlich war die Seite aber auch quasi down!


----------



## Dudelll (23. November 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Kann man eig. aus jedem Land im AMD-Shop kaufen?
> 
> Ich bin aus Österreich und wenn ich auf der AMD-Shop Seite auf "Buy direct" klicke komme ich nur auf eine Seite mit Aufzählung von Händlern in den Ländern.
> 
> Am Launchtag war dies ebenfalls der Fall, zwischenzeitlich war die Seite aber auch quasi down!


Die liefern soweit ich weiß EU weit. Das du dort nur die Weiterleitung findest liegt dran das es momentan keine Karten bei AMD direkt gibt.


----------



## Rorschach123 (23. November 2020)

Die Seite wird sicher am 08.Dezember wieder down sein, weil der hohe Ansturm trifft AMD sicher ja wieder unerwartet  kann man ja auch nicht erwarten, dass bei selbst angekündigten Terminen eine ausreichende temporäre Serverkapazität von entsprechenden Dienstleistern dazugeordert wird  /ironie off


----------



## blautemple (23. November 2020)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> Denkt Ihr, dass aufgrund des hohen Preises die 6900XT am 8. Dezember besser zu bekommen sein wird?
> Ist meine Information noch korrekt, dass die 6900XT exclusiv über den AMD Shop verkauft wird?


Erinnerst du dich an den Launch der 3090?


----------



## hugo-03 (23. November 2020)

gibt jetzt auch video dazu 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHGPbgdx_DI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rorschach123 (23. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Erinnerst du dich an den Launch der 3090?


Nein, ich habe diesen schwarzen Tag durch Hypnose aus meinem Hirn entfernen lassen  Es gibt erinnerungen die sind zu schmerzhaft als das man mit Ihnen umgehen kann


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2020)

Ich sollte langsam Geld verlangen

Zum Thema 6900: Es gibt nur ganz wenige Karten, die Ausbeute gibts nicht viel her in der Qualität. Customs kommen deswegen wahrscheinlich nicht weil selbst on the long run fraglich ist ob es sich lohnt dafür ein Produkt aufzulegen....

Ich denke das sagt schon alles.


----------



## Rorschach123 (23. November 2020)

Bekommt man eigentlich irgendwoher so ein Scalper Bot um sich privat eine GPU zu kaufen?


----------



## P2063 (23. November 2020)

Hat noch jemand Probleme damit eine 6800XT einzubauen?


Rorschach123 schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich irgendwoher so ein Scalper Bot um sich privat eine GPU zu kaufen?


der dir dann auf ebay ein "ausgedrucktes Bilder einer GPU" oder "GPU Originalverpackung" ersteigert?


----------



## panthex (23. November 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Probleme damit eine 6800XT einzubauen?


Inwiefern Probleme? Wegen des Platzes?

Ich muss sagen, das neue System ist wirklich brutal schnell...
Gegenüber Ryzen 3600 und 2080 Super bin ich jetzt mit 5800X und 6800XT gute 60% schneller. Und die 6800XT ist zwecks verspätetem Start der EK Wasserblöcke noch unter Luft.


----------



## hugo-03 (23. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich sollte langsam Geld verlangen
> 
> Zum Thema 6900: Es gibt nur ganz wenige Karten, die Ausbeute gibts nicht viel her in der Qualität. Customs kommen deswegen wahrscheinlich nicht weil selbst on the long run fraglich ist ob es sich lohnt dafür ein Produkt aufzulegen....
> 
> Ich denke das sagt schon alles.


ich bin noch hin und her gerissen ob ich eine 6900 haben will, eigentlich ist meine Vega noch gut, aber die ersten Zeichen stehen auf Rot. Das Ding ist halt, ich baue dann direkt auf Wasser um und dann ist es nicht ganz so geil mit hin und her wechseln (also muss dann wieder ein paar Jahre halten). 
aber momentan ist ja noch Zeit und solange ich in der Coronapause (Betrieb z.Z. geschlossen) bin, kaufe ich eh keine neue Karte.
ich habe mal meine Gedanken zum Graka tauschen in einen Bild verpackt


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. November 2020)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich irgendwoher so ein Scalper Bot um sich privat eine GPU zu kaufen?


das nicht unbedingt, aber es gibt sowas hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NMQwh5NCNBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wenn Du im chatfenster !sound eingibst, gibts auch nen alarm wenn irgendwo eine verfügbar ist. ob da aber nur amishops abgegrast werden oder "alle"... keine ahnung.


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2020)

Macht euch wie gesagt nicht zu viel Hoffnung auf eine 6900er derzeit.

@panthex Geht mir ähnlich, der neue Prozessor macht sich auch deutlicher bemerkbar alsich erwartet habe. Die Response vom System ist wirklich hervorragend damit.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. November 2020)

@Gurdi so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2020)

?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. November 2020)

hab hugos meme etwas erweitert, Gurdi-edit


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2020)

Es hat sich mir mittlerweile erschlossen


----------



## P2063 (23. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Inwiefern Probleme? Wegen des Platzes?


liegt vermutlich am Gehäuse (irgendein altes Thermaltake)

bei mir im alten Rechner passt die Karte problemlos rein, aber im neuen meiner Frau für den sie gedacht war arretiert sie nicht im PCIe Steckplatz. Das Slotblech liegt auf, wenn man auf die Mainboardrückseite drückt schnappt auch der kleine Hebel am Steckplatz ein, aber die Karte hängt dann trotzdem schräg drin und die ersten Pins aus Sicht von der Gehäuserükseite haben vermutlich keinen Kontakt. Bei ihr kommt kein Bildsignal, während sie in meinen beiden anderen Rechnern funktioniert. Offensichtlich ist die Karte mit sehr niedrigen Toleranzen gefertigt die keinen zehntel mm Spiel zulassen.


----------



## panthex (23. November 2020)

Klingt wirklich so, als wäre das Case dann irgendwie schief.
Oder das Board?


----------



## nekro- (23. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Inwiefern Probleme? Wegen des Platzes?
> 
> Ich muss sagen, das neue System ist wirklich brutal schnell...
> Gegenüber Ryzen 3600 und 2080 Super bin ich jetzt mit 5800X und 6800XT gute 60% schneller. Und die 6800XT ist zwecks verspätetem Start der EK Wasserblöcke noch unter Luft.


Warum sind deine Graphics Punkte mit ner 6800XT unter 18K? Hast du kein SAM? Wattwanderung auf Standard ?


----------



## panthex (23. November 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Warum sind deine Graphics Punkte mit ner 6800XT unter 18K? Hast du kein SAM? Wattwanderung auf Standard ?


Das ist normal, Igor hat out-of-the-box sogar "nur" 17.456.
SAM bringt im TimeSpy übrigens nix, verliert meist sogar ein paar Punkte.


----------



## nekro- (23. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Das ist normal, Igor hat out-of-the-box sogar "nur" 17.456.
> SAM bringt im TimeSpy übrigens nix, verliert meist sogar ein paar Punkte.


Achso das ist dein Out of the Box Wert.
Wie hoch kommst du mit Wattmann Optimierungen ?


----------



## Spinal (23. November 2020)

Ich vermute, wegen der Konsolen werden gar nichtso viele BigNavi Chips produziert.
Das könnte tatsächlich noch was dauern.
Im Falle der 6900XT sind halt noch ein paar Fragen offen.
Die 6800XT hat gegenüber der 6800 20% mehr Shader Multiprozessoren und nochmal knapp über 10% höheren Takt. Das resultiert nach PCGH in weniger als 20% Mehrleistung.

Die 6900XT hat dann nur nochmal knapp über 10% mehr Shader Multiprozessoren bei gleichem Takt.
Ich vermute daher, dass die Karte auch "nur" max. 10% schneller als die 6800XT sein wird. Da es sich um den Vollausbau handelt der zudem gleichen Verbrauch haben soll, wird es wohl auch sehr an der Ausbeute liegen, wieviele Verfügbar sein werden.
Der Preis entscheidet natürlich auch nochmal mit. Bei Nvidia sind ja auch die 3090 verfügbarer als die 3080.


----------



## panthex (23. November 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Achso das ist dein Out of the Box Wert.
> Wie hoch kommst du mit Wattmann Optimierungen ?


Keine Ahnung, das ist mit dem Luftkühler für mich  aktuell auch extrem uninteressant.
Wenn es interessiert kann ich mal ausbenchen was möglich ist. 
Interessanter wird es aber erst wenn EK am 27.11. die Blöcke verschickt


----------



## P2063 (23. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Klingt wirklich so, als wäre das Case dann irgendwie schief.
> Oder das Board?


ich hatte überlegt ob die Abstandshalter vom Mainboard eventuell zu kurz sind, aber dann würde ja auch das IO Panel nicht richtig passen. Im Endeffekt wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als das Board wieder raus zu reißen und wenn es dann läuft gibt's halt auch noch ein neues Gehäuse...


----------



## nekro- (23. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, das ist mit dem Luftkühler für mich  aktuell auch extrem uninteressant.
> Wenn es interessiert kann ich mal ausbenchen was möglich ist.
> Interessanter wird es aber erst wenn EK am 27.11. die Blöcke verschickt



Naja unter Luku Vergleich könnte man eine kleine Tendenz ableiten, aber ja ich hatte letzte Woche auch meinen EK Kühler bestellt (shipping lag mal auf dem 18.11 ) liege aber mit bisschen UV und RAM Fast Timings knapp bei 18500 mit nem Ryzen 2600.


----------



## panthex (23. November 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> liege aber mit bisschen UV und RAM Fast Timings knapp bei 18500 mit nem Ryzen 2600.


Das ist für mich keine Option, erzeugt mir zu viel Streuung in den Frametimes.
Das war bei Vega schon nicht schön. Strom sparen in allen Ehren...


----------



## Skajaquada (23. November 2020)

Ich habe ein merkwürdiges Verhalten der RX6800xt bei mir, vielleicht hat das ja auch jemand anderes beobachtet. Derzeit falte ich damit testweise für F@H, also hohe Last für längere Zeit. 
Bei Projekten die nur zu 80% auslasten ist alles normal, bei Auslastungen über 95% legt die Karte teilweise "Pausen" ein. Also mittendrin fährt der Takt auf 535Mhz runter, bleibt ein paar Minuten da und kehrt dann zur normalen Taktung zurück.
Und das bei Werten die weit unter meinen im Stresstest getesteten Zahlen liegen. Also eigentlich völlig stabil im Gaming Betrieb laufen (2420 Mhz, Ram auf Stock, Powerlimit offen, Temps 72°C/85°C).
Kurioserweise brechen die Work Units auch nicht ab, was bei einem Treiberabsturz ja passieren würde.
Die laufen nur einfach langsam weiter, bis die Karte wieder hochboostet.


----------



## MiChaRiot (23. November 2020)

Also mein Problem ist (neben der Tatsache das es nirgendwo eine zu kaufen gibt):

Ich hätte die 6800XT gerne mit 3 DisplayPorts (Multimonitor Setup) also hoffe ich auf CustomKarten - da müsste ich jedoch schnell sein um überhaupt eine zu bekommen und kann dann wiederum wahrschlich nicht darauf warten obs geeignete Wasserkühler von EK und Alphacool für das Teil gibt... Da mein System mit Hardtubing läuft ist eine Zeitweise Luftkühlung aber auch keine Option.

Wollte meine 980Ti nun endlich mal in den Ruhestand schicken und darf nicht...


----------



## panthex (23. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> ...


Konnte ich bisher leider noch nicht irgendwo beobachten.




MiChaRiot schrieb:


> Da mein System mit Hardtubing läuft ist eine Zeitweise Luftkühlung aber auch keine Option.



Meins auch, ich habe aber immer 2 Fittinge und Softtubing für diese Fälle im Keller


----------



## nekro- (23. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Das ist für mich keine Option, erzeugt mir zu viel Streuung in den Frametimes.
> Das war bei Vega schon nicht schön. Strom sparen in allen Ehren...


Ich stimme dir zu mit den Frametimes sehe das genauso man zockt auch nicht 24/7 mit 99% Last. Daher Frametimes vor UV. Bei leichtem UV bei der RX 6000er geht es aber meiner Meinung nach noch. Meine  geflashte Vega56 durfte auch bis zu 350W saufen 

Mein Loop ist auch total hinüber


----------



## DARPA (23. November 2020)

MiChaRiot schrieb:


> Also mein Problem ist (neben der Tatsache das es nirgendwo eine zu kaufen gibt):
> 
> Ich hätte die 6800XT gerne mit 3 DisplayPorts (Multimonitor Setup) also hoffe ich auf CustomKarten -


Der USB-C Anschluss unterstützt auch DP, braucht man nur nen Adapter.


----------



## MiChaRiot (23. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Meins auch, ich habe aber immer 2 Fittinge und Softtubing für diese Fälle im Keller



 Naja ein bisschen Schlauch und 2 Fittings hab ich sicher auch noch ich hab nur keinen Bock das System dieses Jahr noch Mehrfach abzulassen etc... Ich will es einmal machen und dann richtig.



DARPA schrieb:


> Der USB-C Anschluss unterstützt auch DP, braucht man nur nen Adapter.



Stimmt schon, aber ehrlichmal eine neue Karte und dann gleich wieder nen Dongle ran?

Am Ende bekomme ich bis Weihnachten eh keine gekauft. Zumindest nicht für die ca. 750 Euro die ich maximal dafür ausgeben würde.


----------



## panthex (23. November 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Mein Loop ist auch total hinüber


Kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten 



MiChaRiot schrieb:


> Naja ein bisschen Schlauch und 2 Tubings hab ich sicher auch noch ich hab nur keinen Bock das System dieses Jahr noch Mehrfach abzulassen etc... Ich will es einmal machen und dann richtig.


Da empfehle ich wirklich ein Auslassventil.
Ich hab für den Umbau auf Softtubing mit Wasser ablassen, Tubes entfernen, Fittinge und Softtubes rauf und Neubefüllung keine 10 Minuten gebraucht und dann war die 6800XT drin.



MiChaRiot schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber ehrlichmal eine neue Karte und dann gleich wieder nen Dongle ran?


Ich finde den Schritt eigentlich ziemlich nice, finde Multi-Monitor-Setups mittlerweile sehr schrecklich.
Liegt vielleicht auch einfach daran, dass ich mich an den 32:9 Monitor schon so gewöhnt habe.
Und der entscheidende Vorteil für die Wasserkühlungscommunity - die Grafikkarte benötigt in jedem Fall nur einen Slot.


----------



## Edelhamster (23. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ich habe ein merkwürdiges Verhalten der RX6800xt bei mir, vielleicht hat das ja auch jemand anderes beobachtet. Derzeit falte ich damit testweise für F@H, also hohe Last für längere Zeit.
> Bei Projekten die nur zu 80% auslasten ist alles normal, bei Auslastungen über 95% legt die Karte teilweise "Pausen" ein. Also mittendrin fährt der Takt auf 535Mhz runter, bleibt ein paar Minuten da und kehrt dann zur normalen Taktung zurück.
> Und das bei Werten die weit unter meinen im Stresstest getesteten Zahlen liegen. Also eigentlich völlig stabil im Gaming Betrieb laufen (2420 Mhz, Ram auf Stock, Powerlimit offen, Temps 72°C/85°C).
> Kurioserweise brechen die Work Units auch nicht ab, was bei einem Treiberabsturz ja passieren würde.
> Die laufen nur einfach langsam weiter, bis die Karte wieder hochboostet.


Passiert das mit Stock-Settings, also ohne Overclock und ohne offenem Powerlimit, auch?


----------



## Skajaquada (23. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Passiert das mit Stock-Settings, also ohne Overclock und ohne offenem Powerlimit, auch?


Ich lasse sie gerade Stock laufen, kann aber ja leider die Workunits nicht manuell aussuchen.
Sobald ich eine reinbekomme schau ich nochmal.
Allerdings waren nur die Lüfterkurve und das Powerlimit geändert, der Rest auf Stock laut Treiber.
Das Blöde ist, ich muss es live mitbekommen. Der startet ja nicht neu oder so und wenn ich nicht zufällig in den 4-5 Minuten schaue hat die GPU schon wieder hochgetaktet


----------



## MiChaRiot (23. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Da empfehle ich wirklich ein Auslassventil.
> Ich hab für den Umbau auf Softtubing mit Wasser ablassen, Tubes entfernen, Fittinge und Softtubes rauf und Neubefüllung keine 10 Minuten gebraucht und dann war die 6800XT drin.



Ich hab ein Auslassventil im System und es ist natürlich shcön das du einen 32:9 Monitor besitzt, meine 3x 4K Monitore werd ich deshalb trotzdem gern weiter nutzen wollen 

Im Notfall werd ich natürlich auch mit einem C auf DP Dongle leben können. Jetzt gehts darum ob man irgendwo in den nächsten Tagen mal eine kaufbare und bezahlbare Karte bekommt.


----------



## panthex (23. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Das Blöde ist, ich muss es live mitbekommen. Der startet ja nicht neu oder so und wenn ich nicht zufällig in den 4-5 Minuten schaue hat die GPU schon wieder hochgetaktet


Monitor doch den GPU Clock mit HWInfo z.B. ?


----------



## DARPA (23. November 2020)

Ich wollte prophylaktisch schonmal nen Konto im AMD Shop anlegen. Nur finde ich nirgendwo eine Option zum registrieren?! Und mit anderen Produkten kann man den Kaufvorgang auch nicht durchspielen, da nix verfügbar ist.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wie man sich dort registriert?


----------



## Skajaquada (23. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Monitor doch den GPU Clock mit HWInfo z.B. ?


Öhm...ja, jetzt wo du es sagst...irgendwie sinnvoll


----------



## Wurstpaket (23. November 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich wollte prophylaktisch schonmal nen Konto im AMD Shop anlegen. Nur finde ich nirgendwo eine Option zum registrieren?! Und mit anderen Produkten kann man den Kaufvorgang auch nicht durchspielen, da nix verfügbar ist.
> 
> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wie man sich dort registriert?


gar nicht, dass Shopsystem ist prähistorisch


----------



## big-maec (23. November 2020)

Alternate hat eine Asus 6800 hat einer jetzt Interesse ?


----------



## sunburst1988 (23. November 2020)

764€? Für eine non-XT?

Ich ahne Übles für Mittwoch...


----------



## big-maec (23. November 2020)

Liegt bei mir noch im Warenkorb.

EDIT: jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. November 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> 764€? Für eine non-XT?
> 
> Ich ahne Übles für Mittwoch...



Ja, man... und ich bräuchte ne Ref.Design Karte zwecks Wakü..... 
Ich glaub ich schlage doch bei E-Bay zu... 299,-€ für ein gedrucktes Bild.... besser wie nix!


----------



## sunburst1988 (23. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja, man... und ich bräuchte ne Ref.Design Karte zwecks Wakü.....
> Ich glaub ich schlage doch bei E-Bay zu... 299,-€ für ein gedrucktes Bild.... besser wie nix!


Super Plan! Mach das! 

Spaß beiseite: Es gibt doch bestimmt auch Customs die den Referenz-PCB nutzen oder?
Da wird sich ja in absehbarer Zeit eine auftreiben lassen...


----------



## schnufflon84 (23. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine AMD Radeon 6800 XT und einen freesyncfähigen TV (Samsung Q90R). Wenn ich aber Freesync aktiviere, dann habe ich teilweise Bildaussetzer und Tearing --> sprich: das Freesync funktioniert nicht wirklich. Wenn ich es ausschalte ist alles wieder in Ordnung (keine Bildaussetzer, aber Tearing). Bei Vsync passt alles. Jetzt habe ich mich aber (unter Anderem) für ne AMD-Grafikkarte entschieden, weil mein Monitor/TV Freesync unterstützt... ist das ein Treiberproblem, das noch iwann gefixt wird, weil die Karte noch so neu ist oder ein anderes?


----------



## MiChaRiot (23. November 2020)

https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/Radeon-RX-6800-16G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1693352? die kleine gibts grad bei alternate


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2020)

https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/Radeon-RX-6800-16G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1693352?
		

weg....


----------



## panthex (23. November 2020)

schnufflon84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine AMD Radeon 6800 XT und einen freesyncfähigen TV (Samsung Q90R). Wenn ich aber Freesync aktiviere, dann habe ich teilweise Bildaussetzer und Tearing --> sprich: das Freesync funktioniert nicht wirklich. Wenn ich es ausschalte ist alles wieder in Ordnung (keine Bildaussetzer, aber Tearing). Bei Vsync passt alles. Jetzt habe ich mich aber (unter Anderem) für ne AMD-Grafikkarte entschieden, weil mein Monitor/TV Freesync unterstützt... ist das ein Treiberproblem, das noch iwann gefixt wird, weil die Karte noch so neu ist oder ein anderes?


Wie lang ist denn Dein HDMI-Kabel und hast Du das mal ausgetauscht?
Es gab immer mal wieder Probleme bei der Ausgabe über HDMI bei den vergangenen Treiberversionen.
Zum Beispiel bei der 5700XT die fehlerhafte Ausgabe des Sounds - damals das Todesargument für meine 5700XT - es wäre also nicht vollends auszuschließen. Wenn es ein Software-Problem ist, wird sich aber sicher das Support-Forum bei AMD damit bald füllen.


----------



## schnufflon84 (23. November 2020)

habe ein sehr gutes HDMI 2.1 Kabel gekauft.. ist 3m lang



			https://www.amazon.de/Ultra-HDTV-8K-HDMI-Kabel-Schwarz/dp/B07TRBXJJD/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=HDMI+2.1+Kabel&qid=1606154517&sr=8-6
		


der TV ist angeblich auch der beste LED-TV den man kaufen kann. (Wurde auch hier von PCGH getestet und als bester Fernseher, den sie je hatten gewertet).. Also denke ich, dass es auch nicht am Fernseher liegen kann
ist echt komisch.. Beim 3D-Mark (Timespy) schaltet sich der Monitor/TV z.B. komplett ab bzw. verliert das Signal bei aktiviertem Freesync.. Keine Ahnung was das soll


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. November 2020)

@schnufflon84 Am dem Kabel was du verwendest wird es nicht liegen, hab in den letzten Jahren alles am TV auf diese Kabel umgestellt, weil ich zuvor auch verschiedene Probleme hatte!
Dein Bildschirm-Schwarz-Freesync-Problem kenne ich.... und ich bin es erst losgeworden (zumindest dauerhaft) als ich auf den DP Ausgang an der GraKa gewechselt hab. Kam mir so vor, als ob es am HDMI Ausgang gelegen hat, bzw. es mit dem Treiber , etc zu tun haben könnte... 
Wenn es nicht wegen irgendwelcher HDCP(oder wie heisst noch gleich der Kopierschutz-kram bei HDMI??) zwingend notwendig ist HDMI zu nutzen, versuch mal aus nem DP Ausgang raus dein Glück....


----------



## Spinal (23. November 2020)

Gab doch einen Bug in bestimmten HDMI 2.1 Chipsätzen, könnte es damit zu tun haben?









						HDMI 2.1-Fehler bei AV-Receivern - Hersteller Sound United äußert sich
					

Der Hersteller Sound United hat sich zu dem bekannt gewordenen Problem rund um fehlerhafte Chips in den hauseigenen AV-Receivern geäußert.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Grestorn (23. November 2020)

Der Bug schlägt nur bei 120Hz, 4k UND HDR zu.


----------



## Dudelll (23. November 2020)

Gabs nicht mal Probleme mit vielen hdmi und dp Kabeln wo ein pin fälschlicherweise auf 3.5v lag anstatt auf ground? 

Würd das Kabel jedenfalls nicht direkt ausschließen und evtl erst mal mit einem anderen testen, evtl am besten mit einem das bei dem tv evtl dabei war.


----------



## Grestorn (23. November 2020)

Das wiederum ist nur ein Belegungsfehler von einigen DP Kabeln, mit HDMI hat das nichts zu tun


----------



## Auren20 (23. November 2020)

Weiß man eigentlich schon um wie viel Uhr genau die custom Modelle rauskommen?


----------



## Edelhamster (23. November 2020)

schnufflon84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine AMD Radeon 6800 XT und einen freesyncfähigen TV (Samsung Q90R). Wenn ich aber Freesync aktiviere, dann habe ich teilweise Bildaussetzer und Tearing --> sprich: das Freesync funktioniert nicht wirklich. Wenn ich es ausschalte ist alles wieder in Ordnung (keine Bildaussetzer, aber Tearing). Bei Vsync passt alles. Jetzt habe ich mich aber (unter Anderem) für ne AMD-Grafikkarte entschieden, weil mein Monitor/TV Freesync unterstützt... ist das ein Treiberproblem, das noch iwann gefixt wird, weil die Karte noch so neu ist oder ein anderes?


Der Samsung Q90R unterstützt VRR/FreeSync nur bis 60Hz, auch wenn er ein 120Hz Panel hat. Das spielt hier aber scheinbar keine Rolex, denn HDR-Support fliegt bei diesem Screen oberhalb von 60Hz ja genauso raus.

Ich würde dir entsprechend empfehlen den TV vom PC aus mit festen 4K/60 anzusteuern.
Ansonsten vielleicht mal Radeon Chill (für FPS-Cap einfach beide Regler auf den gleichen Wert stellen) und Radeon EnhancedSync im Adrenalin abchecken.

120Hz VRR unterstützt dein Samsung einfach nicht und dann wird das Problem einfach sein, dass wenn die Bildausgabe über 60 steigt FreeSync und HDR wegknallen, was zum Bildaussetzer führt.

Samsung macht auf seiner Internetseite hierzu keine falschen Angaben. Dass die Erwartungshaltung des Kunden, wenn er einen 120Hz 4K Fernsehr mit VRR-Fähigkeit kauft prinzipiell aber natürlich eine andere ist, ist von meiner Seite nur zu verständlich.

Problem ist letztlich also nicht die Radeon, sondern der Samsung der nur 4K/60 VRR und HDR unterstützt, den du deinen Aussagen nach wohl leider unter Annahme von am Ende nicht vorhandenen technischen Funktionalitäten gekauft hast.

Hätte in Test´s erwähnt werden müssen!
Die LG´s können angeblich die komplette 40-120Hz VRR Range. Samsung nur 48-60.
In Verbindung mit ner 4K/60 HDR-Konsole ist dein TV so sicherlich ne feine Sache, dem 120Hz Label auf der Verpackung wird er aber nicht gerecht.

Idee wäre halt FreeSync + EnhancedSync ohne HDR zu testen.
Dann greift zwischen 48-60FPS FreeSync und oben drüber EnhancedSync um Tearing vorzubeugen.

edit: Text jetzt etwas geordneter, hoffe er wird somit verständlicher.


----------



## Dudelll (23. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist nur ein Belegungsfehler von einigen DP Kabeln, mit HDMI hat das nichts zu tun


Ah dann hat ich das falsch im Kopf, danke für die richtigstellung^^


----------



## McZonk (23. November 2020)

Danke nein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Der Samsung Q90R unterstützt VRR/FreeSync nur bis 60Hz, auch wenn er ein 120Hz Panel hat. Das spielt hier aber scheinbar keine Rolex, denn HDR-Support fliegt bei diesem Screen oberhalb von 60Hz ja genauso raus.
> 
> Ich würde dir entsprechend empfehlen den TV vom PC aus mit festen 4K/60 anzusteuern.
> Ansonsten vielleicht mal Radeon Chill (für FPS-Cap einfach beide Regler auf den gleichen Wert stellen) und Radeon EnhancedSync im Adrenalin abchecken.
> ...


Der TV kann 120HZ inkl HDR und Sync, aber nur in WQHD.


----------



## Spinal (23. November 2020)

McZonk schrieb:


> Danke nein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ziemlich heftig.... hab bei Cyberport noch eine 3080 STRIX Bestellung für 829 Euro offen. Fand ich damals sauteuer, aber heute ein Schnäppchen.
Wenn ich meine 3090 behalte (wonach es aussieht) werde ich die dennoch stornieren.


----------



## McZonk (23. November 2020)

Das Erschreckende: keine Minute nachdem ich sie aus dem Warenkorb wieder freigegeben hatte, hat sich auch schon ein D Williger gefunden. Wahnsinn, da könnten auch problemlos 4-stellige Zahlen dran stehen.


----------



## Edelhamster (23. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der TV kann 120HZ inkl HDR und Sync, aber nur in WQHD.


Okay, ist aber trotzdem iwie übel, denn hier war die Erwartungshaltung ja scheinbar 4K mit allem drum und dran.

So hat @schnufflon84  wohl die Qual der Wahl:
1) WQHD mit 120Hz inklusive VRR & HDR
2) UHD mit 120Hz ohne VRR & HDR
3) UHD mit 60Hz inklusive VRR & HDR

Ich würd mich wiegesagt für Option 2 entscheiden und im Adrenalin-Treiber EnhancedSync aktivieren.


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige Auflösungen/Hz Kombos gehen  auch nur mit der Connectbox


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. November 2020)

https://kurzelinks.de/sjt5

... vllt einfach mal ein angebot machen, wer eine brauch
edit: ist ein ebay-link. aber der ist so dermaßen lang, dass ich ohne den kurzlink den "antworten-button" nicht mehr finde. ^^


----------



## big-maec (24. November 2020)

McZonk schrieb:


> Das Erschreckende: keine Minute nachdem ich sie aus dem Warenkorb wieder freigegeben hatte, hat sich auch schon ein D Williger gefunden. Wahnsinn, da könnten auch problemlos 4-stellige Zahlen dran stehen.


Hatte die auch schon im Warenkorb um 17.25 Uhr. Siehe Post 1.885 Wollte keiner zu teuer. Wer jetzt noch eine überteuert kauft ist selber Schuld.


Gurdi schrieb:


> https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/Radeon-RX-6800-16G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1693352?
> 
> 
> weg....


Die war nicht weg, ist nur durch 100 verschiedenen Warenkörbe gewandert.


----------



## schnufflon84 (24. November 2020)

Moin zusammen,

danke für eure Antworten und Tipps. Der Monitor/TV klinkt sich nichtmehr aus. Allerdings funktioniert das Freesync nicht, bzw. ich sehr da keinen Unterschied.. Ich kann es genauso gut aus lassen. Tearing ist immer noch voll da. Nur bei Vsync ist nix mehr zu sehen. Ich werd dann wohl immer auf Vsync zurückgreifen. Sind immer feste 60fps ohne Tearing und Konsorten. Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich bisher nicht. Und 60fps sind für mich okay.. ist ein flüssiges Bild. Nur isses halt echt schwach für den angeblich "besten Gaming-TV" für knapp 3.000 Euro was das Freesync betrifft (wenn es am TV liegen sollte)...
Bei 60fps bleibt dann wenigstens die Graka immer schön kühl^^. Die Leistung der 6800XT ist wirklich super, bin echt zufrieden (bis auf das Freesyncproblem)


----------



## sunburst1988 (24. November 2020)

Hast du nur Freesync an und liegst über den Maximalfps des Fernsehers?

Dann ist das Tearing kein Wunder. Du musst schon in der Freesync-Range bleiben. So ist es praktisch nicht aktiv.
Ich würde mal einen Framelimiter versuchen...


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2020)

Spielemodus aktiv am TV? Am richtigen HDMI Portangeschlossen? Das Thema ist leider recht komplex.


----------



## schnufflon84 (24. November 2020)

Also einfach auf:
- 2160p: 60fps
- 1440p/1080p: 120fps
begrenzen und freesync aktivieren?

edit: hab einen großen Test auf "Rtings.com" gefunden bei dem der Q90r getestet wurde (auch auf Freesync)
Spielemodus und "Freesync ultra" am TV aktiviert --> wenn inaktiv kann ich im Treiber kein Freesync aktivieren


----------



## HetzerDotz (24. November 2020)

Hallo vielleicht kann mir einer helfen
Mein Mainboard ist ein MSI B450M Pro-M2 Max im µATX form

Unklar ist mir jetzt welche der neuen AMD jetzt wirklich darauf passen
Gemessen hab ich mitte PCI slot bis auf die Stecker unterkante vom Mainboard (Sata, USB, reset usw) ca 5,4 cm was ja mit den blenden 3x1.8mm hinhaut!

Darauf verbaut war bisher 2070super kfa2 ex 1click
Angegeben mit 5,2 cm und hatte noch Luft

Danach eine Asus 3080tuf oc angeben mit 2,7 slot und 5,2 cm. Diese karte hatte ca die 2mm Luft bis zu den Steckern
Muss ich mich nach den Millimeter richten oder nach der slot Angabe?
Eine sapphire puls wäre ja mit 5.4 2,7 slot angeben
Und eine xtrio mit 5.5mm 2,7slot

Bin da ratlos was jetzt wirklich passt.
Länge ist egal bekomme auch 40cm rein


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2020)

16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6800 GDDR6 HDMI / DUAL DP / USB-C (bulk) -  | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von PowerColor | 16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6800 GDDR6 HDMI / DUAL DP / USB-C (bulk) :: Lagernd :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				



und weg...


----------



## Mottekus (24. November 2020)

gerade kann man bei alternate mit Liefertermin unbekannt die Sapphire 6800 in den Warenkorb legen...

wer es also probieren mag 

Preis ist mit 759 natürlich jenseits von Gut und Böse


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2020)

schnufflon84 schrieb:


> Also einfach auf:
> - 2160p: 60fps
> - 1440p/1080p: 120fps
> begrenzen und freesync aktivieren?
> ...


Du musst den Spielemodus mit FS Ultra aktivieren im TV,den richtigen HDMI Port nutzen und esim Treiber aktivieren!
Lies dir bitte die Anleitung zu deinem TV durch!

@Mottekus I need XT....


----------



## schnufflon84 (24. November 2020)

Das hab ich doch alles gemacht.. trotzdem isses so, als wenn man gar kein Freesync aktiviert


----------



## Mottekus (24. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Mottekus I need XT....


Ich brauche non XT UND XT, im Idealfall von AMD zur UVP xD

aber ich verstehe dein Bedürfnis nach der XT nur zu gut.


----------



## Dudelll (24. November 2020)

50€ Aufpreis für ne xt würd ich sogar zahlen, aber bei den momentanen Preisen für die non-xt bei MF und Alternate mach ich mir da irgendwie keine Hoffnungen für morgen


----------



## Mottekus (24. November 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> 50€ Aufpreis für ne xt würd ich sogar zahlen, aber bei den momentanen Preisen für die non-xt bei MF und Alternate mach ich mir da irgendwie keine Hoffnungen für morgen


Also ich wäre Bereit so 750 für ne 6800Xt Nitro+ zu zahlen. aber träume und wunschdenken...


----------



## Ace (24. November 2020)

Für die Preise, mit denen im Moment die Händler ihre Kunden verarschen wollen, können sie ihre Karten gerne behalten, wenn wieder mal Normalität herrscht wird gekauft, vorher nicht.
Ich denke Mittwoch werden einigen die Augen ausfallen, bei den Preisen


----------



## big-maec (24. November 2020)

Oder es kommt wieder nichts. Es scheinen ja alle Ihre Hoffnung auf morgen zu setzen. Ich glaube es erst wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## Mottekus (24. November 2020)

Also mein Tipp:
für die Reddevil >1000 Euronen
für die Nitro+ SE >900 Euronen


----------



## LordEliteX (24. November 2020)

Ich versuche mein Glück mit der 6800. Konnte sie bei Alternate bestellen. 
Liefertermin unbekannt. Da ich mittlerweile denke das so schnell keine Besserung auftritt werden die Custom Modelle noch überteuerter sein wenn überhaupt was verfügbar ist.


----------



## chill_eule (24. November 2020)

Was macht ihr eigentlich dann alle mit euren jetztigen Grafikkarten sobald ihr eine neue Radeon ergattert? 
Behalten oder evtl. hier im Marktplatz platzieren?


----------



## LordEliteX (24. November 2020)

Meine "alte" wird weitervererbt  Wenn die 6800 überhaupt kommt


----------



## Mottekus (24. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich dann alle mit euren jetztigen Grafikkarten sobald ihr eine neue Radeon ergattert?


Meine aktuelle Grafikkarte hört auf die Bezeichnung Intel UHD 630, da meine 1080ti den VRAM-Tod gestorben ist.
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich meinen Prozessor dann hier reinsetze


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. November 2020)

also ich habe jetzt hier ne PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil LE rumliegen... wer will, wer will, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## chill_eule (24. November 2020)

Ich würde schon wollen, aber da liegen unsere Preisvorstellungen sicher sehr weit auseinander 

Ich warte einfach weiter ab, high-end Grafikkarten brauch ich nicht (mehr). Wenn nächstes Jahr die little-Big-Navi rauskommen, schau ich mir das an. RX6600 XT oder sowas in der Richtung


----------



## big-maec (24. November 2020)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Meine aktuelle Grafikkarte hört auf die Bezeichnung Intel UHD 630, da meine 1080ti den VRAM-Tod gestorben ist.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich meinen Prozessor dann hier reinsetze


Warum nicht ? Was würdest du den noch haben wollen für deine 1080TI ? Suche noch was zum Schlachten.


----------



## panthex (24. November 2020)

Gerade die Versandbestätigung von EK bekommen! Wassergekühlte 6800XT upcoming


----------



## arthur95 (24. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Gerade die Versandbestätigung von EK bekommen! Wassergekühlte 6800XT upcoming


Cool, ich hab schon den Radeon EK Quantum Block daheim, aber keine RX 6800Xt/6900XT in Sicht bei mir.

Ich hoffe ich bekomm noch eine Referenzkarte!
Einmal machen sie einen guten Referenzkühler und dann stellt man die Produktion dieser Karten Anfang 2021 (Jänner/Februar) ein. Muss keiner verstehen oder?

Die Vega-Karten mit den popeligen Blowerkühlern haben sie sicher ein ganzes Jahr lang produziert!


----------



## Dudelll (24. November 2020)

Hätten se man der 6800 auch nen ollen blower spendiert, dann würd man evtl besser an eine ran kommen ^^


----------



## arthur95 (24. November 2020)

genau!
Fürn Wakü-Umbau ist mir der Referenzkühler komplett egal!


----------



## panthex (24. November 2020)

Das wird denke ich mit der massiv überlasteten Produktion bei TSMC zusammenhängen.
Ryzen 5000, Radeon 6000, XBOX, PS5 - alles bei TSMC.
Ist doch nett, dass AMD dann die Referenz frühzeitig zurückzieht und die Boardpartner versorgt werden, bekommen die vielleicht den ein oder anderen Chip mehr ab und man kann Anfang nächsten Jahres wirklich mal irgendwo eine Nitro oder Red Devil kaufen...


----------



## Dudelll (24. November 2020)

Amd scheint die Bestellungen von letzter Woche jetzt zu verschicken. Grad ne Bestätigung vom Versand bekommen.


----------



## hardbase87 (24. November 2020)

ja hoffentlich dauerts nicht so lang


----------



## Dudelll (24. November 2020)

Grad gabs wieder Karten bei Amd direkt, die non xt ca. ne Minute und die xt gefühlt 5 Sekunden ....


----------



## ChrisCB (24. November 2020)

Wollte gerade dasselbe schreiben. Hatte eine non XT im Warenkorb, aber die war schneller wieder ausverkauft als man schauen konnte..


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2020)

Ätzend, hatte die Seite sogar auf gerade...
Landet wieder alles bei den Scalpern.


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ätzend, hatte die Seite sogar auf gerade...
> Landet wieder alles bei den Scalpern.


Hier ebenso. Muss wohl wieder 2 Minuten vorbei geschrammt sein.^^


----------



## Fazzi (24. November 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Grad gabs wieder Karten bei Amd direkt, die non xt ca. ne Minute und die xt gefühlt 5 Sekunden ....


Wie hast du das so schnell mitbekommen? 

Habe die Seite den Tag über immer im Hintergrund offen und aktualisiere die regelmäßig, aber immer out of stock.


----------



## Dudelll (24. November 2020)

Fazzi schrieb:


> Wie hast du das so schnell mitbekommen?
> 
> Habe die Seite den Tag über immer im Hintergrund offen und aktualisiere die regelmäßig, aber immer out of stock.


Den am letzten Freitag im HwLuxx mitbekommen (Danke Pushbenachrichtung) und den von grad eben zufällig beim rauchen gesehen, aber auch nur mitbekommen wie die xt von verfügbar auf weg gesprungen ist.


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2020)

Das ist wirklich ein Theater aktuell, nur noch peinlich wie man sich selbst beim spammen der Websiten zum Affen macht....


----------



## Dudelll (24. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ein Theater aktuell, nur noch peinlich wie man sich selbst beim spammen der Websiten zum Affen macht....


Ja hab auch langsam kein Bock mehr. Morgen probier ichs nochmal, in der Hoffnung das ein paar Ref. zusammen mit den Customs kommen und wenn es dann nicht klappt warte ich halt bis der Kram wirklich verfügbar ist.


----------



## Wurstpaket (24. November 2020)

im Luxx hatter der Eine oder Andere Erfolg


----------



## RNG_AGESA (24. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ätzend, hatte die Seite sogar auf gerade...
> Landet wieder alles bei den Scalpern.


ja bei leuten wie Jahtari, 979,- für eine 6800 ohne XT auf ebay.
warum der hier im forum nicht gesperrt wird... 
pfff



Spoiler






Jahtari schrieb:


> https://kurzelinks.de/sjt5
> 
> ... vllt einfach mal ein angebot machen, wer eine brauch
> edit: ist ein ebay-link. aber der ist so dermaßen lang, dass ich ohne den kurzlink den "antworten-button" nicht mehr finde. ^^





Jahtari schrieb:


> also ich habe jetzt hier ne PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil LE rumliegen... wer will, wer will, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## Skajaquada (24. November 2020)

Also sollte ich morgen Glück haben mit einer Nitro+, dann gebe ich meine Referenz XT gerne hier im Forum für den EK per Los ab. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass ich noch einmal so viel Glück habe...


----------



## arthur95 (24. November 2020)

Das wäre sehr nett von dir! Da mein EKWB schon sehnsüchtig auf seine Hochzeit wartet! Stell ich mich hier mal an! 


Skajaquada schrieb:


> Also sollte ich morgen Glück haben mit einer Nitro+, dann gebe ich meine Referenz XT gerne hier im Forum für den EK per Los ab. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass ich noch einmal so viel Glück habe...


Das wäre sehr nett von dir! Da mein EKWB schon sehnsüchtig auf seine Hochzeit wartet! Stell ich mich hier mal an!


----------



## big-maec (24. November 2020)

Also ich weiß jetzt schon das ich keine bekomme. Bin genau da Unterwegs.


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Also sollte ich morgen Glück haben mit einer Nitro+, dann gebe ich meine Referenz XT gerne hier im Forum für den EK per Los ab. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass ich noch einmal so viel Glück habe...


Schmeiß mich schon mal in den Lostopf 

@RNG_AGESA Jahtari hat die Karte nicht verkauft, nur verlinkt für interessierte.


----------



## Dudelll (24. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Also sollte ich morgen Glück haben mit einer Nitro+, dann gebe ich meine Referenz XT gerne hier im Forum für den EK per Los ab. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass ich noch einmal so viel Glück habe...


Dann schonmal viel Glück xD , und schmeiß mich falls das klappt mal mit in deine Verlosung rein bitte ^^


----------



## Mottekus (24. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> hier im Forum für den EK per Los


ich würde auch gern im Lostopf sein.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. November 2020)

Geht es wieder offiziell um 15:00 Uhr los? also keine mehr Verfügbar ab 14:45Uhr?? Oder startet es heute Nacht??


----------



## chill_eule (24. November 2020)

Losnummer #4 dann hier!


----------



## Mottekus (24. November 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Stell ich mich hier mal an!





Gurdi schrieb:


> Schmeiß mich schon mal in den Lostopf





chill_eule schrieb:


> Losnummer #4 dann hier!




Männers. Ich hab nur ne iGPU, seid mal nicht so xDDD

Spaß beiseite. Den Mitstreitern viel Glück


----------



## Norkzlam (24. November 2020)

Würde dann auch an der Verlosung teilnhemen wollen.
Hat man für das auftauchen der Karten im AMD Store schon irgendein System entdeckt, ist es z.B. eine bestimmte Uhrzeit? Ich schau auch regelmäßig rein, aber am Ende hab ich noch andere Dinge im Leben zu tun, als F5 zu drücken.


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2020)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Würde dann auch an der Verlosung teilnhemen wollen.
> Hat man für das auftauchen der karten im AMD Store schon irgendein Sstem entdeckt, ist es z.B. eine bestimmte Uhrzeit? Ich schau auch regelmäßig rein, aber am Ende hab ich noch andere Dinge im Leben zu tun, als F5 zu drücken.


Nö, kein System erkennbar. Ohne Bot hast du kaum ne Chance.


----------



## big-maec (24. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGpKm0pdTMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nekro- (24. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Gerade die Versandbestätigung von EK bekommen! Wassergekühlte 6800XT upcoming


Du Sack ich muss auch direkt mal schauen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese......


----------



## DerLachs (24. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ein Theater aktuell, nur noch peinlich wie man sich selbst beim spammen der Websiten zum Affen macht....


Ich hatte versucht beim Release eine Referenzkarte zu kriegen und nur noch gelacht, als ich gemerkt hatte, wie teilweise vor 15 Uhr Shops gar nicht mehr erreichbar waren. Als ich dann irgendwann die Preise gesehen habe, dachte ich nur "Ihr habt sie nicht mehr alle". Ich gucke aber trotzdem min. einmal täglich, ob es Karten gibt.


----------



## MiChaRiot (24. November 2020)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich hatte versucht beim Release eine Referenzkarte zu kriegen und nur noch gelacht, als ich gemerkt hatte, wie teilweise vor 15 Uhr Shops gar nicht mehr erreichbar waren. Als ich dann irgendwann die Preise gesehen habe, dachte ich nur "Ihr habt sie nicht mehr alle". Ich gucke aber trotzdem min. einmal täglich, ob es Karten gibt.


Geht mir genau so... min 1x Tag alle gängigen Shops... 
Gibt's schon Infos wann die neuen "Release-Server-Downtimes" morgen losgehen? Mag mein Glück auch versuchen.


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2020)

15Uhr wieder wie gehabt denke ich.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. November 2020)

Woher weiß ich denn dann im Falle eines Falles, welche Custom Karte das Referenz Design nutzt?


----------



## Dudelll (24. November 2020)

Erst zusammen mit den Reviews, also vermutlich zu spät. Ich Versuch einfach ne bezahlbare xt zu bekommen und wenn sich danach rausstellt das die kein ref pcb hat wird halt storniert, ka wie man das sonst machen soll   

Oder die red devil und hoffen das die nen Block bekommen könnt.


----------



## panthex (25. November 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Du Sack ich muss auch direkt mal schauen



Auf die Vorhersage musst Du nichts geben.
Die Seite preist auch immer noch den 27.11. als Shipping Date an.
Das scheint mehr oder weniger aktuell direkt aus der Produktion rauszugehen. Also wenn was verfügbar, dann gleich los.
Da meine Bestellung vom 18.11. war, prognostiziere ich den Versand Deiner Bestellung für den 26.11.


----------



## nekro- (25. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Auf die Vorhersage musst Du nichts geben.
> Die Seite preist auch immer noch den 27.11. als Shipping Date an.
> Das scheint mehr oder weniger aktuell direkt aus der Produktion rauszugehen. Also wenn was verfügbar, dann gleich los.
> Da meine Bestellung vom 18.11. war, prognostiziere ich den Versand Deiner Bestellung für den 26.11.


Ich hoffe du hast Recht...


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2020)

AMD Smart Access Memory: BIOS-Update schaltet Funktion auch für X470 und B450 frei
					

Mit den jüngsten BIOS-Updates und AGESA v2 1.1.0.0 wird neben den Zen-3-CPUs auch der Smart Access Memory für X470 und B450 freigeschaltet.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## big-maec (25. November 2020)

Schon getestet Smart Access Memory ?


----------



## blalaber (25. November 2020)

Ich hatte kurz vor Release der Referenzkarten letzte Woche einen kleinen lokalen PC-Laden bei mir ums Eck angeschrieben, ob sie denn auch ein paar Karten ins Haus bekommen. Die Antwort war, dass ich mich doch heute nochmals melden solle - sie bekämen wohl ein paar Karten geliefert. Werde nach der Arbeit dort mal vorbeischauen und mein Glück versuchen ob es eine Karte für mich abzugreifen gibt. 
Aber generell wollte ich nur die Info teilen, dass wohl auch Karten auf dem Weg zu kleinen Händlern sind. Ggfs. lohnt sich also einer kleiner Ausflug abseits der großen Online-Händler und co. 
Ob die Liefertermine gehalten werden, ob es nur Referenzkarten oder gar schon die Partnermodelle und vor allem zu welchem Preis? Ich werde berichten..


----------



## LordEliteX (25. November 2020)

Hab Alternate mal angeschrieben bezüglich meiner Bestellung (RX 6800). Die Bestellung sei wohl noch eingegangen aber wissen nicht wann neue Karten kommen. Über Custom Modelle haben die keinerlei Infos. 

Entweder dürfen die vielleicht nichts sagen oder es sieht sehr sehr schlecht aus.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. November 2020)

@LordEliteX Ich denke die dürfen ein ähnliches NDA Thema haben wie die Fachpresse... Ich denke aber, dass die schon wissen, wann neue Karten kommen aber es dürfte für die Händler nicht einfach sein sagen zu können, wer von denen die bestellt haben mit der nächsten...übernächsten Lieferung usw. , bedient wird.
Ich denke das würde auch den Arbeitsaufwand bei den Händlern explodieren lassen, nachvollziehen zu wollen, wann welcher Kunde mit welcher erwarteten Karte dann, wann beliefert wird. Auch werden die sich zurückhalten aus dem einfachen Grund: "Ihr habt mir aber versprochen dass die Karte dann und dann ankommt.." Die Diskussionen die daraus dann entstehen, dafür fehlt denen einfach die Zeit.


----------



## LordEliteX (25. November 2020)

Denke auch das die einfach nicht alles raus rücken. Die Bestellung war auch eher eine Kurzschluss Reaktion 
Werde mir heute die Preise/Verfügbarkeit von den Custom Modellen anschauen und dann entscheiden ob storniert wird oder nicht. 

Bin mit der Bestellung nicht so glücklich wie man es eigentlich sein sollte


----------



## blalaber (25. November 2020)

Hab gerade ne Mail vom Shop meines Vertrauens bekommen.. die bekommen heute gar nichts rein, weder Referenz- noch Custom-Modelle. Super Vorzeichen für heute


----------



## phantomate (25. November 2020)

blalaber schrieb:


> Hab gerade ne Mail vom Shop meines Vertrauens bekommen.. die bekommen heute gar nichts rein, weder Referenz- noch Custom-Modelle. Super Vorzeichen für heute


Um welchen Shop handelt es sich denn, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. November 2020)

@blalaber Was ist denn der Shop deines Vertrauens? Ich denke kleinere Händler sind eher als Glückstreffer zu bezeichnen, wenn die zum Release die Produkte erhalten. (unabhängig von AMD, Intel, usw..)


----------



## big-maec (25. November 2020)

Wenn Heute nichts käme, würde das ganz gut passen. Habe Heute keine Zeit auf die Jagd zu gehen.


----------



## phantomate (25. November 2020)

Also im reddit gibts ja schon einige threads zur Verfügbarkeit und laut MicroCenter bekommen die heute überhaupt nichts. Das gleiche gilt wohl auch für alle Shops in New Zealand. Ich ahne schlimmes..

Edit: Schweden bekommt auch keine Karten


----------



## cloudconnected (25. November 2020)

Ich hatte gestern versucht eine REF Karte zu ergattern gab ja einen Dropp bei AMD FR 16:35 Uhr.

Leider hatte ich mein Privat Handy aus und musste dann zu lange auf den PayPal Auth Code Warten und dann wars leider schon zu spät -.-


----------



## blalaber (25. November 2020)

Das Geschäft heißt Magic Computer in Karlsruhe. Leider reicht die Magie aber wohl nicht aus um Hardware ins Haus zu zaubern. 
Denke auch dass kleine Händler Glück haben müssen..


----------



## arthur95 (25. November 2020)

Hab gerade bei E-Tec ( größerer Händler in Österreich) nachgefragt, zwecks Verfügbarkeit zu RX 6000 Karten.
Er schrieb mir das sie Referenzkarten gar nicht bekommen, also sie können sie nicht mal bestellen. Und Custom-Karten haben sie bis jetzt keine Lieferung erhalten!

Das sieht nicht sehr nach bessere Verfügbarkeit aus!


----------



## Nordbadener (25. November 2020)

Ich bin mal gespannt, was heute passiert. Wenn man verschiedene Foren so liest, ist eigentlich mit keiner Ware zu rechnen.


----------



## Mottekus (25. November 2020)

es würde mir ja reichen, wenn man die zu nem passablen Preis mit unbekanntem Liefertermin bestellen könnte


----------



## big-maec (25. November 2020)

Das scheint ja noch schlechter zu laufen als bei Nvidia. 
Vielleicht kommt ja bald die Meldung das die Produktionskapazität verdreifacht wurde. 
Es wurden  2 Mitarbeiter in der Produktion mehr eingestellt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. November 2020)

Ich glaube eher, dass die Scalper Situation dieses Jahr generell völlig außer Kontrolle ist!
Gerade jetzt im Weihnachtsgeschäft wollen da viele "ne schnelle Mark" machen... Leider scheint es so als ob es zu viele gibt, die auch bereit sind Mondpreise für CPUs, GPUs und PS5s und XBOXs hinzulegen... 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich heute auch wieder leer ausgehe... Ich bin einfach nicht bereit diese Preise zu zahlen... UVP gerne... auch gerne bisschen was drauf als early adopter nerd Zuschlag.... aber wir reden hier mittlerweile über 30-100% Aufpreis! Aktuell im Geizhals ein 5900X (UVP549,-) für 999,-€ .... Sorry, da bin ich raus!


----------



## Edelhamster (25. November 2020)

Auf Basis des Referenz-Boards und unter Hinzunahme von gebinnten Chips könnte die AsRock SubZero äußerst interessant für WaKü-Umbauer werden.








						ASRock Radeon RX 6800 XT Sub Zero Graphics Card Pictured - Reference Design With Binned Big Navi GPUs
					

ASRock is working to launch a new line of reference Radeon RX 6800 series graphics cards including the Radeon RX 6800 XT know as Sub Zero.




					wccftech.com


----------



## Dudelll (25. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Auf Basis des Referenz-Boards und unter Hinzunahme von gebinnten Chips könnte die AsRock SubZero äußerst interessant für WaKü-Umbauer werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die sieht echt interessant aus, besonders weil der Aufpreis tatsächlich ja recht gering ist oO. Befürchte nur die wird man auch nicht bis Mitte nächsten Jahres sehen :/


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. November 2020)

Nur 20$ MSRP mehr? Das sind dann umgerechnet +300€ auf die aktuellen Preise oder?


----------



## Dudelll (25. November 2020)

Mindestens ^^


----------



## big-maec (25. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. November 2020)

Weiss man eigentlich ob es von Cherry, Logitech, usw. spezielle Keyboards geben wird für die künftigen Hardware-Launches?
Also ich meine statt der üblichen 105 Tasten.... 105x F5-Taste!


----------



## Ace (25. November 2020)

Ich schaue mir nur die Preise heute an, wenn es überhaupt welche gibt und werde herzhaft Lachen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. November 2020)

Die Shops werden schon träge... wenn man in die GPU Sektion klickt...


----------



## Auren20 (25. November 2020)

ja, ist halt nichts da, waren wohl fakenews

edit -> sind bei caseking gelistet aber lieferdatum unbekannt


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. November 2020)

CaseKing schaue ich gar nicht... selbst bei Top-Verfügbarkeit Preise aus der Hölle....


----------



## AkaSuzaku (25. November 2020)

Auren20 schrieb:


> ja, ist halt nichts da, waren wohl fakenews
> 
> edit -> sind bei caseking gelistet aber lieferdatum unbekannt


Und zu unglaublich hohen Preisen.


----------



## Auren20 (25. November 2020)

AkaSuzaku schrieb:


> Und zu unglaublich hohen Preisen.


ja natürlich, ich glaube notebooksbilliger ist der einzige anbieter der humane preise anbietet (von den sachen die ees bisher gab)


----------



## Ace (25. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UO170MOgukc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drstoecker (25. November 2020)

CK ist down!


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2020)

Beim Käsekönig kann die XT ab 910 € mit unbekanntem Liefertermin vorbestellt werden. Ach ja, es ist die Referenz.^^


----------



## Takei Naodar (25. November 2020)

War wohl wieder ein Paperlaunch -.-
Bei Alternate sind die Karten noch nicht mal mehr gelistet.


----------



## Maxtrum (25. November 2020)

was fuer preise CK hat.....  da war ich mit meiner 3080 ja billiger Oo


----------



## Auren20 (25. November 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Beim Käsekönig kann die XT ab 910 € mit unbekanntem Liefertermin vorbestellt werden. Ach ja, es ist die Referenz.^^


bei den schnäppchen kann man doch nur zugreifen... gott ist das lächerlich


----------



## EpicWalli (25. November 2020)

Bei Caseking sind sie doch auch "nur" gelistet. Kann man nicht kaufen :/
Meint ihr es kommt heute noch ein Shop um die Ecke mit Karten?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. November 2020)

Auren20 schrieb:


> bei den schnäppchen kann man doch nur zugreifen... gott ist das lächerlich


Apropos "Schnäppchen"...
da fällt mir so langsam nix mehr zu ein! Drehen jetzt alle am Rad?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die nennen den Wucher auch noch "Schnäppchen".....


Ui Alternate....:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann einem ganz schön schlecht werden....


----------



## Takei Naodar (25. November 2020)

Teilweise jetzt bei Alternate bestellbar
War zu spät.


----------



## hugo-03 (25. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UO170MOgukc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edelhamster (25. November 2020)

Määh, hatte ne 6800 XT Nitro+ OC für 799€ im Warenkorb aber dann doch schon weg..
Die Preise jetzt um 1000€ darf man eigentlich nicht mitgehen.


----------



## Dudelll (25. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Määh, hatte ne 6800 XT Nitro+ OC für 799€ im Warenkorb aber dann doch schon weg..
> Die Preise jetzt um 1000€ darf man eigentlich nicht mitgehen.


oO wo das denn?


----------



## P2063 (25. November 2020)

also bei Preisen von teils weit mehr als 350€ über UVP des Referenzmodells bin ich raus. Ich warte bis sich hoffentlich im Januar die Situation wieder normalisiert hat.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. November 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> also bei Preisen von teils weit mehr als 350€ über UVP des Referenzmodells bin ich raus. Ich warte bis sich hoffentlich im Januar die Situation wieder normalisiert hat.




Ja ich auch.... wird aber so wie es aussieht wohl Januar 2022.


----------



## Maxtrum (25. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Määh, hatte ne 6800 XT Nitro+ OC für 799€ im Warenkorb aber dann doch schon weg..
> Die Preise jetzt um 1000€ darf man eigentlich nicht mitgehen.


in welchem shop waren die fuer das geld gelistet??


----------



## MiChaRiot (25. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Määh, hatte ne 6800 XT Nitro+ OC für 799€ im Warenkorb aber dann doch schon weg..
> Die Preise jetzt um 1000€ darf man eigentlich nicht mitgehen



...Wo hast du die den angetroffen?

Ich bin raus und auch mittlerweile echt frustriert...

Meine Wunschliste für dieses Jahr war (wollte mir nur 1x dieser Sachen gönnen)

Platz 1 - Grafikkarte 3080 oder 6800 XT
Platz 2 - Ryzen 7 5800X
Platz 3 - PS5 (für den Fall ich kann Cyberpunk aus mangel an Hardware nicht auf dem Rechner spielen)

Das was momentan aber dafür abverlangt wird ist absoluter ******.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. November 2020)

Jetzt ist grad Mindfactory down.... also kann man da gleich auch vierstellige Preise bewundern....


----------



## Skajaquada (25. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Määh, hatte ne 6800 XT Nitro+ OC für 799€ im Warenkorb aber dann doch schon weg..
> Die Preise jetzt um 1000€ darf man eigentlich nicht mitgehen.


Also unter 900 hab ich keine gesehen...wobei die Nitro+ ja auch auf 900€ geschätzt wurde. Und das vor einigen Wochen schon. Die Pulse kommt dann für 800€ ein paar Tage später.
Ich warte dann mal ob ich schnell genug war für eine Lagernde, bei Liefertermin unbekannt kann man auch mit der Bestellung warten bis sie normal verfügbar sind.


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Jetzt ist grad Mindfactory down.... also kann man da gleich auch vierstellige Preise bewundern....


Mindfactory ist nicht mal bei den Referenzkarten abgeschmiert. Da kann man sich ausmalen was los ist.


----------



## drstoecker (25. November 2020)

Einfach nur krank die aktuelle Situation!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. November 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mindfactory ist nicht mal bei den Referenzkarten abgeschmiert. Da kann man sich ausmalen was los ist.



Bot-Massaker!


----------



## Dudelll (25. November 2020)

Seid doch froh, ihr habt immerhin keine Karte. Ich muss mir morgen überlegen ob ich wirklich auf ne Xt warte oder die non-xt doch behalte. Das sind die wahren Probleme


----------



## big-maec (25. November 2020)

Hängen wohl alle vor dem PC, die Straßen waren frei. Schein auch nichts verpaßt zu haben.


----------



## Edelhamster (25. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Also unter 900 hab ich keine gesehen...


War bei mir in dem Fall im europäischen Ausland.


----------



## LordEliteX (25. November 2020)

Bei Caseking sind die Preise gesunken. 827€ für die 6800XT


----------



## Dudelll (25. November 2020)

Wobei es ja eigentlich auch egal ist welchen Preis Sie da jetzt ran schreiben. Bestellen kann man ja so oder so nicht :/


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2020)

Herrlich... im gesamten Rest des Forums herrscht grad absolute Funkstille und man kann ganz in Ruhe schreiben und helfen 

Wo gibts denn nun ne RX 6800 zu kaufen?????


----------



## Spinal (25. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass die Scalper Situation dieses Jahr generell völlig außer Kontrolle ist!
> Gerade jetzt im Weihnachtsgeschäft wollen da viele "ne schnelle Mark" machen... Leider scheint es so als ob es zu viele gibt, die auch bereit sind Mondpreise für CPUs, GPUs und PS5s und XBOXs hinzulegen...
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich heute auch wieder leer ausgehe... Ich bin einfach nicht bereit diese Preise zu zahlen... UVP gerne... auch gerne bisschen was drauf als early adopter nerd Zuschlag.... aber wir reden hier mittlerweile über 30-100% Aufpreis! Aktuell im Geizhals ein 5900X (UVP549,-) für 999,-€ .... Sorry, da bin ich raus!


Kann ich verstehen. Eigentlich ist es ja auch gar nicht schlimm ein paar Monate zu warten. Und eine 6800XT Nitro+ (finde die Karte superschön) dann für unter 800 Euro halte ich für mehr als realistisch.
Die Red Devil, offenbar limitiert auf 1000 Stück weckt noch mehr begehrlichkeit, aber ob man da jemals rankommen kann?

Die Scalper...naja... Angebot und Nachfrage. Aber die Situation mit der schnellen Mark über Ebay ist in meinen Augen ein gesellschaftliches Problem. Die Gesellschafft wird egoistischer und narzisstischer. Zumindest ist das mein Eindruck. Neulich war doch jemand hier der kein Problem damit gesehen hat einen Graka Karton für 600€ verkauft zu haben. Hat sich ja sogar juristisch Recht bekommen. Das es moralisch eine Riesensauerei ist und es einfach asozial ist spielte keine Rolle. Der andere hat Pech gehabt, mir doch egal.



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Määh, hatte ne 6800 XT Nitro+ OC für 799€ im Warenkorb aber dann doch schon weg..
> Die Preise jetzt um 1000€ darf man eigentlich nicht mitgehen.


Wow, für den Preis HAMMER!
Hast du denn wenigstens "vorbestellt"? Oder ging gar nix. Aber vielleicht sind das die Preise mit denen wir rechnen können wenn die Verfügbarkeit gegeben ist.

Hat eigentlich irgendwer eine Custom bestellen können?


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2020)

Hatte Mindfactory jetzt eigentlich irgendwas im Sortiment?


----------



## Dudelll (25. November 2020)

Falls ja dann hats niemand zu Gesicht bekommen glaub ich


----------



## cloudconnected (25. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Määh, hatte ne 6800 XT Nitro+ OC für 799€ im Warenkorb aber dann doch schon weg..
> Die Preise jetzt um 1000€ darf man eigentlich nicht mitgehen.


Würde mich auch interessieren.
MF hab gefühlt 30min down ab 16 Uhr


----------



## MfDoom (25. November 2020)

„nicht vorrätig“
lese ich heute zum 20. mal


----------



## blazin255 (25. November 2020)

Ich war in der zeit in der Stadt und hab mir aus Frust ne Bose Soundbar 700 geholt . richtig geiles teil muss man sagen.

Traurig das mann so hinters licht geführt wird. Wollte unbedingt eine 3080 nun warte ich auf die 3080 TI die im januar kommen soll.

TuT mir echt leid für alle die ne Karte wirklich brauchen so wie ich weil die einfach kaputt ist.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. November 2020)

3900x brauchte 3monate zur halbwegs-verfügbarkeit, nach 5gab es ihn zur UVP
und ihr denkt ihr kriegt instant eine GPU
zur UVP
von AMD


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





guten abend


----------



## phantomate (25. November 2020)

So mit Glück gerade eine RTX 3070 bei Amazon für 547€ bekommen, falls ich mit den AMD Karten jetzt kein Glück mehr habe nehme ich einfach die


----------



## big-maec (25. November 2020)

Ich habe auch Glück gehabt, ich habe mein Geld noch auf dem Konto.


----------



## P2063 (25. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Die Scalper...naja... Angebot und Nachfrage.


das hat genau garnichts mehr mit Angebot und Nachfrage zu tun wenn z.B. bei der Playstation eine Person hunderte Artikel per Bot kaufen lässt um sich dann daran zu bereichern


----------



## big-maec (25. November 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> das hat genau garnichts mehr mit Angebot und Nachfrage zu tun wenn z.B. bei der Playstation eine Person hunderte Artikel per Bot kaufen lässt um sich dann daran zu bereichern


Mit hunderte kommst Du da nicht hin, hier hat eine Gruppe 3.500 PS5 abgegriffen. 
Wenn dann das ganze mittlerweile als Wettstreit unter den Bot Gruppen stattfindet, zu solchen Launches, da gibt es kaum eine Chance.









						Playstation 5: Discord-Gruppe lässt hinter die Kulissen der Bot-Käufe blicken
					

Auch bei der Playstation 5 wurde mit Bots Kasse gemacht. Eine Discord-Gruppe lässt hinter die Kulissen blicken.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## panthex (25. November 2020)

Das ist richtig, aber das wirkt sich mittlerweile auf Angebot und Nachfrage aus, denn der Gebrauchtmarkt geht gerade durch die Decke. Meine alte 2080 Super, die ich für 800 paar Zerhackte neu gekauft wird aktuell in der Bucht gebraucht für 600€ verkauft! Nach den Launches der 3000er Serie wollte ich meinem Kumpel die für 350 überlassen.

Verrückte Welt!

P.S.: Gerade die Benachrichtigung von DPD - Wasserblock sollte morgen, spätestens übermorgen da sein.
Nach dem Video vom Roman heute bin ich mega gespannt was sich aus der Referenz noch rausholen lässt :o


----------



## Ace (25. November 2020)

Das hätte sich AMD und die Custom Partner auch alle sparen können, da so ein Tamtam zu machen für Karten die fast 1000 € kosten und man nicht eine bekommt, sowas lächerliches!


----------



## panthex (25. November 2020)

Naja, AMD und die Custom Partner können da aktuell herzlich wenig für. Nvidia genauso wenig.
Aktuell reicht das was produziert wird nunmal einfach nicht aus, um die Nachfrage zu stillen. Das mag auf der einen Seite daran liegen, dass man durchaus nur weniger produzieren kann, auf der anderen Seite aber auch einfach daran, dass die Leute wie blöd alles kaufen, was zuhause für Entertainment sorgen kann, zusätzlich zu denen, die diese Situation ausnutzen, alles wegkaufen und Preise künstlich in die Höhe treiben.
Die Händler springen auf diesen Zug einfach dann dankend auf und nehmen die Marge natürlich mit.

Azor war sich 100% sicher, dass genug Karten da sind, Nvidia war das mit Sicherheit auch.
Bis Sie dann einfach von der Nachfrage überrannt werden. Vorwürfe kann man da niemanden machen...
Die Menschen haben sich heutzutage so sehr daran gewöhnt, dass Ihnen Güter immer und zu jeder Zeit zur Verfügung stehen und heute bestellt, morgen da sind.
Heutzutage ist man frustriert, wenn man was nicht bekommt - früher war das normal. Doof ist nur von dieser Selsbtverständlichkeit auszugehen und da kann sich wirklich nur jeder selbst bei erwischen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Glück gehabt, ich habe mein Geld noch auf dem Konto.


Da hattest du mehr Glück als ich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (25. November 2020)

Wo hast du die denn so schnell her


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. November 2020)

Er ist bei Mindfactory eingebrochen


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Er ist bei Mindfactory eingebrochen


Jetzt wisst Ihr warum die Seite kurz down war, Gurdi hat das Licht ausgeschaltet. Was steht der Zählerkasten auch im Weg wenn ich mit dem Leo da rein fahre


----------



## blautemple (25. November 2020)

Ich lasse hier einfach mal Alternate und Abholung hier stehen


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> wenn ich mit dem Leo da rein fahre


Du sollst doch nicht mehr die alten Modelle ohne Wärmebildkamera nehmen


----------



## Edelhamster (25. November 2020)

Warum ist das Teil noch nicht eingebaut @Gurdi ?
Hat der noch entspannt Zeit Bilder zu machen, ich glaub es nicht 
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf jedenfalls zu dem Ömmes. Bin auf deiner Expertise gespannt


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich lasse hier einfach mal Alternate und Abholung hier stehen




Ob Ihr es mir glaubt oder nicht, haltet euch fest. Das war weniger Paperlaunch als bei den Amperekarten.
Die Bestände waren tatsächlich größer. Man hat jedoch aus der Erfahrung mit den Amperekarten das ganze System umgestellt, jeder der mehr als eine bestellte hat die darüber storniert bekommen. Auch was über die selbe IP lief wurde gecancelt Eigentlich fair gelöst und dennoch so ein Desaster heute...
@Edelhamster Langer Tag, ich kämpf noch mit mir ob ich die heute noch einbaue....


G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Du sollst doch nicht mehr die alten Modelle ohne Wärmebildkamera nehmen


War doch eine drin, hab gezielt die 400Watt angesteuert, war nur leider die Kaffemaschine in der Nähe vom Schaltschrank


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. November 2020)

Die Nachfrage ist halt einfach gigantisch 
Aber ich erfreue mich jetzt einfach daran, was du so aus deiner kitzeln kannst 
Ich werde, sofern ich denn mal eine habe, vermutlich bis auf ein bisschen UV eh wieder zu faul sein


----------



## Mottekus (25. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Bestände waren tatsächlich größer


kann du uns eventuell auch mit Angabe eines einzelnen Anfangsbuchstaben ne Richtung geben um welche Händler es sich handeln könnte von denen du redest?


----------



## big-maec (25. November 2020)

@Gurdi 
Bin jetzt schon richtig gespannt was da so an Input kommt. Hatte die nicht Alternate für 1000€?


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2020)

Mottekus schrieb:


> kann du uns eventuell auch mit Angabe eines einzelnen Anfangsbuchstaben ne Richtung geben um welche Händler es sich handeln könnte von denen du redest?





big-maec schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Bin jetzt schon richtig gespannt was da so an Input kommt. Hatte die nicht Alternate für 1000€?


Alternate, 1100.....


----------



## Mottekus (25. November 2020)

@Gurdi weißt du denn zufällig ob die Sapphire Nitro+ 6800XT in "nennenswerter" Menge vorhanden war? also ich sag mal, mehr als 50 xD


----------



## cloudconnected (25. November 2020)

Lieber ne überteuerte 6800 XT holen oder ne überteuerte 3080?


----------



## Mottekus (25. November 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Lieber ne überteuerte 6800 XT holen oder ne überteuerte 3080?


gönn dir beide, dann kannst du je nach Game und Featurevorliebe tauschen 

zu den Preisen eigentlich keine der beiden. Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2020)

Mottekus schrieb:


> weißt du denn zufällig ob die Sapphire Nitro+ 6800XT in "nennenswerter" Menge vorhanden war? also ich sag mal, mehr als 50 xD


Alles was heute gelistet wurde ist da gewesen oder kommt noch absehbar. Wenn Ihr eine wollt bestellt eine vor da, dann kriegt Ihr auch eine.



Hmm toll und nu? Mehr kann ich nicht einstellen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (25. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alles was heute gelistet wurde ist da gewesen oder kommt noch absehbar. Wenn Ihr eine wollt bestellt eine vor da, dann kriegt Ihr auch eine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pf nichtmal 2.8ghz.


----------



## Mottekus (25. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alles was heute gelistet wurde ist da gewesen oder kommt noch absehbar. Wenn Ihr eine wollt bestellt eine vor da, dann kriegt Ihr auch eine.


für mich war eher die Aussage wichtig das etwas vorhanden war und das etwas nachkommt. 
Dann bleibt nur zu beobachten wie kontinuierlich Nachschub eintrudelt. Das ist für mich der interessanteste Punkt an der Geschichte momentan. Danke für die Info

Auch wenn ich aktuell nur ne iGPU habe, möchte ich bei den aktuellen Preisen aufgrund meines Azubi-Gehaltes nicht zuschlagen. Mein angespartes Limit sind halt 800 mit zähneknirschen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alles was heute gelistet wurde ist da gewesen oder kommt noch absehbar. Wenn Ihr eine wollt bestellt eine vor da, dann kriegt Ihr auch eine.



Also ich würde gerne eine Ref.Design irgendwo vorbestellen 6800XT... sagen wir bis 700~750€. Aber Vorbestellen geht so wie ich es sehe, wenn überhaupt bei Alternate, aber selbst dort nur Customs zu "interessanten" Preisen.... habe ich irgendwo nen Shop übersehen?


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also ich würde gerne eine Ref.Design irgendwo vorbestellen 6800XT... sagen wir bis 700~750€. Aber Vorbestellen geht so wie ich es sehe, wenn überhaupt bei Alternate, aber selbst dort nur Customs zu "interessanten" Preisen.... habe ich irgendwo nen Shop übersehen?


MF und Alternate sind sowieso die einzigsten die derzeit was kriegen von den Refs.

Und Ping, 750Watt Corsair gibt auf....


----------



## Duvar (25. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alles was heute gelistet wurde ist da gewesen oder kommt noch absehbar. Wenn Ihr eine wollt bestellt eine vor da, dann kriegt Ihr auch eine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luxx gibts ein Test zu der Karte. Dort kritisieren sie die Lautstärke und die Leistungsaufnahme...









						Fazit - Seite 18 - Hardwareluxx
					

ASUS ROG Strix LC Radeon RX 6800 XT OC Edition im Test.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Und Ping, 750Watt Corsair gibt auf....


Es kommt halt doch auf die Größe an


----------



## Mottekus (25. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 750Watt Corsair gibt auf


kannst gern die Karten mitbringen und wir schauen ob das 850er E11 auch ausgeht. Wäre zumindest mal interessant


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Es kommt halt doch auf die Größe an


Naja hab ja aktuell Daisychainkabel und Multirail. Hab da noch  bisjen Spielraum keine sorge, muss aber erstmal die zweite Strippe verlegen morgen. Ich teste gerade im SingleRail Modus.



Duvar schrieb:


> Luxx gibts ein Test zu der Karte. Dort kritisieren sie die Lautstärke und die Leistungsaufnahme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da kommen sowieso Noctua drauf, diesen Blinki Billig Müll kannst vergessen. Die Temps sind aber wirklich erste Sahne.

Junge Junge....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab da noch bisjen Spielraum keine sorge


Dann fallen die 3 GHz also noch?


----------



## Duvar (25. November 2020)

Die Leute wollen ein TS Extreme Score @Gurdi


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen ein TS Extreme Score @Gurdi


Immer mit der Ruhe, erstmal FS Extrem Platz 1 ja  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


********************* ich muss eigentlich pennen....
@Duvar Platz 1 GPU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cloudconnected (25. November 2020)

Was meint ihr Nitro + oder XFX Merc?
Unterschied zwischen Nitro + und SE sind nur die RGB Fans richtig?

Wollte mir jetzt die Nitro + oder XFX Merc vorbestellen.
Eigentlich wollte ich ne REF wegen Wakü Block.
Weiß einer ob für Nitro + en Block angekündigt wurde?


----------



## cimenTo (25. November 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Unterschied zwischen Nitro + und SE sind nur die RGB Fans richtig?



Und SE hat einen Displayport Anschluss weniger, dafür USB-C


----------



## cloudconnected (25. November 2020)

Und was will ich mit USB C?


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2020)

USB C klautnur was vom Powerbudget,wenn Ihrdrauf verzichten könnt dann lasst den weg.
Fürdie Nitro kommt garantiert ein Block,bei der XFX wohl eher nicht. Ich kenne die Platinen aber auch nicht bisher.


----------



## cloudconnected (25. November 2020)

Für die 5700 Nitro gabs auch keinen Block.


----------



## Dudelll (25. November 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Für die 5700 Nitro gabs auch keinen Block.











						Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-A Radeon 5700 XT Nitro+
					

Der Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX vereint Style mit Performance und eine umfangreiche Digital RGB Beleuchtung. Die Erfahrung von über 16 Jahren sind in diesen Grafikkarten-Wasserkühler eingeflossen und stellen den aktuellen...




					www.alphacool.com


----------



## Edelhamster (26. November 2020)

@Gurdi Cool, dass du noch ein bisschen gezeigt hast heut Abend. 
Die Karte schiebt ja echt gut nach vorne. 2750MHz, mein lieber Scholli, vor allem in Kombination mit nem HotSpot von 60°C, das schon nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## Spinal (26. November 2020)

Ich glaube die AMD Karten machen Bastlern/Übertaktern deutlich mehr Spaß als die RTX 3000. 2750 MHz ist schon cool, wohl etwa 20% mehr als Standard und bisher haben wir solche Taktraten nicht out-of-the-box gesehen.

Nur muss sich leider die Marktsituation erstmal wieder etwas beruhigen. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die RTX eher im Preis fallen als die AMD. Eine 3080 ist ja jetzt schon günstiger als eine 6800 XT. Da schaut Nvidia bestimmt etwas blöd bzw. überrascht aus der Wäsche.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. November 2020)

Das sind halt einfach mal 25% mehr Takt als bei meiner hart Übertakteten 5700XT mit 2,2 Ghz auf dem gleichen Prozess ... das ist schon wirklich übel  Der Taktsprung ist inetwa so extrem wie damals von Maxwell auf Pascal.

Ich hab nen USB-C auf Displayport und auf HDMI Dongle, damit kann ich meine Bildschirme im Sommer auch mit dem Notebook betreiben. Außerdem ist es für manche VR-Headsets sehr praktisch. Ich finde es gut dass die Karten den Anschluss haben. Fand ich auch bei Turing seltsam dass NV den wieder weggelassen hat. Aber braucht ein paar €, da man für 5V ne extra Phase auf der Karte braucht. Das frisst ja in die Marge .


----------



## simosh (26. November 2020)

Echt geil @Gurdi 
Dachte mir noch beim Hwlux Test, wäre nice von der Kühlung noch mehr zu sehen. Und das die Chips so abgehen im OC, was denn da los


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. November 2020)

Schade das die Lage so mies ist derzeit. Bei der 6900 werde ich aber sowas von F5 Hämmern an 2 System. Vielleicht habe ich da Glück. Ist ja nicht so das ich mit der ti am leiden bin aber machen schon Bock die neuen Radeons.


----------



## P2063 (26. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Auch was über die selbe IP lief wurde gecancelt Eigentlich fair gelöst


sehe ich als ein Haushalt der zwei Karten braucht ehrlich gesagt nicht so. Der Rechner meiner Frau ist genauso 7 Jahre alt wie meiner und wir hätten uns gern beide eine Karte bestellt.

Uns fehlt weiterhin eine CPU und eine GPU während die restliche Hardware hier rum steht und sich langweilt. Aber für diese Scalper Mondpreise werde ich sicher nicht kaufen, 170€ Aufpreis gegenüber UVP fürs Referenzdesign waren bei Apothekernate schon hart an der Grenze.


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> sehe ich als ein Haushalt der zwei Karten braucht ehrlich gesagt nicht so. Der Rechner meiner Frau ist genauso 7 Jahre alt wie meiner und wir hätten uns gern beide eine Karte bestellt.
> 
> Uns fehlt weiterhin eine CPU und eine GPU während die restliche Hardware hier rum steht und sich langweilt. Aber für diese Scalper Mondpreise werde ich sicher nicht kaufen, 170€ Aufpreis gegenüber UVP fürs Referenzdesign waren bei Apothekernate schon hart an der Grenze.


Naja, aber wenn man sich 7 Jahre mit der selben Hardware herum plagt und dann gleich zwei mal Highend kaufen will ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das typische Kaufverhalten.


----------



## Gurdi (26. November 2020)

Allen kann man es am Ende nicht recht machen,das ist leider so. Alternate hat ja auch extra die Abholung raus genommen weil das System solche Anfragen automatisch priorisiert. Die Scalper haben die Dinger auf Abholung bestellt und danach auf Versand umgeändert.


----------



## Richu006 (26. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich glaube die AMD Karten machen Bastlern/Übertaktern deutlich mehr Spaß als die RTX 3000


Naja sueh dir mal dasVideo von "frame-chasers" am mit der gemodeten 3090 strix.

Das macht dem bestimmt auch spass

Aber alter verwalter 800 Watt... wenn man keine Stromlimitierung haben möchte, ist schon eine Ansage xD


----------



## hardbase87 (26. November 2020)

Muss noch auftauen 🙄


----------



## Duvar (26. November 2020)

Nice OC Potential mit 2.7GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lk20IzZN-xk:443

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drstoecker (26. November 2020)

Diese Karte wird nur keiner in die Finger bekommen, so schön wie die ist!


----------



## Duvar (26. November 2020)

Meinst du weil es die limited Edition ist?
Ich rechne mit Karten erst 2021, zumindest mit humaneren Preisen.


----------



## drstoecker (26. November 2020)

genau weil limit und weil die 1000 karten bestimmt alle an reviewer&co gegangen sind! es könnte noch was krankes kommen mit 3x8pin mit dem kühlblock!


----------



## sunburst1988 (26. November 2020)

Von der normalen Red Devil wird es mehr als 1000 Stück geben. Wieviele jetzt gerade wirklich existieren kann man nur raten...

Nur die Limited Edition () gibt es nur 1000 Mal.


----------



## Duvar (26. November 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Von der normalen Red Devil wird es mehr als 1000 Stück geben. Wieviele jetzt gerade wirklich existieren kann man nur raten...
> 
> Nur die Limited Edition () gibt es nur 1000 Mal.


Selbst das würde ich anzweifeln, vllt haben die grad mal 100 von 1000 gebaut^^


----------



## drstoecker (26. November 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Von der normalen Red Devil wird es mehr als 1000 Stück geben. Wieviele jetzt gerade wirklich existieren kann man nur raten...
> 
> Nur die Limited Edition () gibt es nur 1000 Mal.


ja ne normale red devil wird kommen aber die wird nicht so exclusiv wie die limited edition!


----------



## big-maec (26. November 2020)

Von der Devil 5700 XT gab es auch eine Liquid Version, bin mal gespannt ob die neue Generation auch noch als Liquid Devil kommt.

EDIT:








						8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Liquid Devil Limited Edition, GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (AXRX 5700XT
					

PowerColor | 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Liquid Devil Limited Edition, GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (AXRX 5700XT 8GBD6-WDH/OC) :: über 150 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## sunburst1988 (26. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Selbst das würde ich anzweifeln, vllt haben die grad mal 100 von 1000 gebaut^^


Realistisch betrachtet stimmt das leider...


----------



## hardbase87 (26. November 2020)

Ich glaub ich bleib diesmal bei Luft, muss nur den CPU Kühler tauschen 😂. 

Die Farbe von der 6800 kann man nicht zufällig ändern?


----------



## big-maec (26. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nice OC Potential mit 2.7GHz


Unser GURDI war doch auch schon mit seiner neuen Asus bei 2.750GHz.





						AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread
					

Er ist bei Mindfactory eingebrochen




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Dudelll (26. November 2020)

Hm laut tracking ist meine 6800 heut morgen um 09 geliefert worden. Frag mich nur an wen, weil keiner Zuhause war, liegt also vermutlich jetzt gemütlich draußen vor der Tür und friert


----------



## Gurdi (26. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> genau weil limit und weil die 1000 karten bestimmt alle an reviewer&co gegangen sind! es könnte noch was krankes kommen mit 3x8pin mit dem kühlblock!


Die werden die zum großen Teil zurückschicken müssen.


----------



## panthex (26. November 2020)

So, Wasserblock ist da, aufgeschnallt und Karte verbaut.
Wie erwartet hängt die Referenz im Powerlimit.

Stock: 17.483
Luft mit Powerlimit +15%: 17.861
Wakü mit Powerlimit +15%: 17.936
Wakü mit OC: 18.324

Bei 2500 MHz ist Sense, effektiv reicht das für 2470 MHz bei 360 Watt ASIC 
Für alles andere muss man dann in die SoftPowerPlayTable und die Regler im Wattman mal freischalten.

@Gurdi: Deine Karte macht 2750 MHz bei 304 Watt TGP? 
Das scheint mir irgendwie unglaubwürdig was da ausgelesen wird.

Das ist übrigens alles Default gebenched - nix im TimeSpy verändert, nix in den Anwendungseinstellungen in der Radeon Software. Komplette Demo.


----------



## Dudelll (26. November 2020)

Temps sehen aufjedenfall gut aus.

Hattest den block von ekwb geholt oder? Evtl order ich den auch schonmal, bekomm dann zwar evtl keine xt bis Weihnachten aberden Block vllt :p


----------



## panthex (26. November 2020)

@Dudelll Jo, ist der Quantum von EKWB. Finde den AMD Special Edition Block ehrlich gesagt nicht so schön.
Deswegen ist es wieder ein Quantum bei mir geworden.

Ist alles mit einem 360er Radiator gekühlt mit 3xLL120. Die drehen mit 1500 Umdrehungen ja auch nicht sonderlich hoch, Temps wären bei entsprechend mehr Radiatorfläche und Lüftern natürlich noch niedriger.

Die Chance auf einen Block scheint aktuell jedenfalls größer als auf eine Karte


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nice OC Potential mit 2.7GHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interessant fand ich eig was später im Video kam ...

AMDs 650$ MSRP is scheinbar völliger Mist und die AIBs würden so so gut wie nix verdienen

deshalb sind deren Preise auch viel höher

Red Devil MSRP: 800$

Nitro+ MSRP: 770$


----------



## panthex (26. November 2020)

Das ist doch nichts Neues. Das geht doch auch nur um die Referenzmodelle.
Das ist bei Nvidia nicht groß anders oder schon eine Custom 3080 für 699 irgendwo gesehen?

Wenn der Hersteller direkt vertreibt ist das natürlich immer was anderes als ein Dritter.
Umso besser für die AIBs, dass AMD die Referenz schon bald einstellt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Das ist doch nichts Neues. Das geht doch auch nur um die Referenzmodelle.
> Das ist bei Nvidia nicht groß anders oder schon eine Custom 3080 für 699 irgendwo gesehen?
> 
> Wenn der Hersteller direkt vertreibt ist das natürlich immer was anderes als ein Dritter.
> Umso besser für die AIBs, dass AMD die Referenz schon bald einstellt.


zum Vergleich RX 5700 XT

Ref MSRP: 400$

Red Devil MSRP: 440$

und damals war das Ref Model noch wesentlich simpler (günstiger) im Aufbau


3080 gabs am Anfang für MSRP bevor die Retailer angefangen haben zu scalpen

oder im Asus Shop gabs hin und wieder welche für fast MSRP (TUF)


----------



## Dudelll (26. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> @Dudelll Jo, ist der Quantum von EKWB. Finde den AMD Special Edition Block ehrlich gesagt nicht so schön.
> Deswegen ist es wieder ein Quantum bei mir geworden.
> 
> Ist alles mit einem 360er Radiator gekühlt mit 3xLL120. Die drehen mit 1500 Umdrehungen ja auch nicht sonderlich hoch, Temps wären bei entsprechend mehr Radiatorfläche und Lüftern natürlich noch niedriger.
> ...


Den amd special Block find ich auch irgendwie nicht so pralle. Bin aber noch am überlegen ob ich mir nen quantum hol oder einfach den von ac. Mit backplate kommt bei ekwb gsnz schön was zusammen an Kosten.


----------



## panthex (26. November 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Mit backplate kommt bei ekwb gsnz schön was zusammen an Kosten.


Backplates kauf ich grundsätzlich nicht, die Stock Backplates funktionieren immer, die Hersteller wollen es nur nie dazuschreiben 



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> zum Vergleich RX 5700 XT
> 
> Ref MSRP: 400$
> 
> ...


Natürlich rücken die Preise bei Mittelklasse-Karten dichter zusammen. Der Vergleich ist doch auch Unsinn, weil er zu einer Zeit stattgefunden hat bei dem Nvidia die Preise vorgegeben hat und AMD sich daran orientiert hat, jetzt gibt es nunmal einen echten Preiskampf und Nvidia musste sich komplett neu orientieren. Deswegen ist die Karte preislich jetzt im Highend Bereich genau da wo sie hingehört, nämlich 50% über der 5700XT - der Leistung entsprechend.
Vor Ampere wäre dieser Preis undenkbar gewesen, da hätte AMD die Karte locker für 1000€ + verkaufen können.
Das bei einem Preiskampf letztendlich auch weniger Geld für die AIBs abfällt sollte klar sein.

Wenn die Red Devil jetzt 150€ über den 650€ von AMD liegt ist das doch ein völlig normaler Wert.
Eine 3080 Strix wird normal auch für 870€ verkauft. Wo sind denn da die Preise jetzt "viel höher"?


----------



## Dudelll (26. November 2020)

Ach echt, die ref backplate passt wirklich bei dem ekwb quantum oO? 

Da steht doch extra bei das die ref backplate nicht gehen würde, deswegen dachte ich würd man da dieses mal nicht drum rumkommen. Bei meiner vega hab ich auch einfach die plate von der ref.


----------



## panthex (26. November 2020)

Ja mit den original Schrauben.
Sonst kauft doch auch keiner die Backplate für 40€ ein


----------



## Dudelll (26. November 2020)

Alles klar, besten dank für die Info dann bestell ich den block gleich mal xD


----------



## Spinal (26. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Das ist doch nichts Neues. Das geht doch auch nur um die Referenzmodelle.
> Das ist bei Nvidia nicht groß anders oder schon eine Custom 3080 für 699 irgendwo gesehen?
> 
> Wenn der Hersteller direkt vertreibt ist das natürlich immer was anderes als ein Dritter.
> Umso besser für die AIBs, dass AMD die Referenz schon bald einstellt.



Bei der 1080 war die Referenzversion teurer als die Customs. Weiß nicht warum das jetzt, wo die Referenzmodelle mal richtig gut geworden sind, genau andersrum ist.
Und die 3080 Strix OC habe ich sogar für 829 Euro vorbestellt (werde ich aber wohl stornieren). Der erste Preis bei NBB war sogar bei 819 Euro. Also sind die 870€ auch schon recht hoch.



panthex schrieb:


> So, Wasserblock ist da, aufgeschnallt und Karte verbaut.
> Wie erwartet hängt die Referenz im Powerlimit.
> 
> Stock: 17.483
> ...



Um ehrlich zu sein.... bin da etwas enttäuscht  Top Ergebnis, aber nachdem hier soviel Wirbel um 2700 MHz Karten gemacht wurde, ist das für eine XT zumindest für mich etwas ernüchternd. Oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## Duvar (26. November 2020)

Ich kann nicht mehr, ich will die GT730 nicht mehr, ich könnt kotzen!


----------



## MfDoom (26. November 2020)

hehe, meine vega64 wuppt alles noch recht gelassen, ich warte jetzt einfach ab


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr, ich will die GT730 nicht mehr, ich könnt kotzen!


Kann ich nachvollziehen. Da würde ich die Übergangskarte durch eine andere Übergangskarte ersetzen.^^


----------



## chill_eule (26. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr, ich will die GT730 nicht mehr, ich könnt kotzen!


Ich hätte noch eine *Radeon* HD 7850 GHz Edition von HIS im Schrank


----------



## arthur95 (26. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Ja mit den original Schrauben.
> Sonst kauft doch auch keiner die Backplate für 40€ ein


Das glaube ich nicht.

Habe eine Radeon VII EKWB Quantum wo es auch  von EKWB eine Backplate gibt! Hier steht auf der Homepage explizit, dass man die Original-Backplate mit den original-Schrauben verwenden kann.

Nun habe ich den Special AMD Radeon EKWB 6800/6900 Block bei dem sowieso eine Backplate dabei ist also da können sie gar nicht mehr oder weniger verkaufen und hier steht auch dass er nicht mit der originalen Backplate von AMD passt.

@Rolk  ich hätte im Regal eine Vega 56 Pulse


----------



## Dudelll (26. November 2020)

Die Nitro bekommt übrigens wakü Block, zumindest von ac, siehe videocardz.
Irgendeine msi scheinbar auch.


----------



## drstoecker (26. November 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Temps sehen aufjedenfall gut aus.
> 
> Hattest den block von ekwb geholt oder? Evtl order ich den auch schonmal, bekomm dann zwar evtl keine xt bis Weihnachten aberden Block vllt :p


Hab heute auch die Versandbestätigung bekommen, habe die Version ohne rgb bestellt mit Kupfer und dazu die backplate. Waren rund 170€. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Karte!


----------



## MiChaRiot (26. November 2020)

Gabs eigentlich in den letzten Tagen bei AMD selbst wieder welche zu kaufen?


----------



## arthur95 (26. November 2020)

MiChaRiot schrieb:


> Gabs eigentlich in den letzten Tagen bei AMD selbst wieder welche zu kaufen?


ich schau seit gestern quasi von 10-24:00 circa alle 5min auf die seite und hab nichts zu kaufen gesehen! Also entweder waren die mal innerhalb 2-3min weg, wie ich gerade nicht hingeschaut habe, oder es gab nix.


----------



## MiChaRiot (26. November 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ich schau seit gestern quasi von 10-24:00 circa alle 5min auf die seite und hab nichts zu kaufen gesehen! Also entweder waren die mal innerhalb 2-3min weg, wie ich gerade nicht hingeschaut habe, oder es gab nix.


Danke für die Info!


----------



## cimenTo (26. November 2020)

Kann es sein, dass die Lüftereinstellung in der Radeon Software einfach nur kaputt ist?
Ich kann meine Einstellungen nie so haben wie ich will.

0dB Modus ist an, aber die Kurve ist manuell eingestellt. Lüfter dreht ständig und durchgehend mit 36% und ~1200U/Minute. Es nervt nurnoch. Es ist eine Referenz 6800.

PS: Generell lässt sich die Einstellung nie so anpassen wie man möchte. Auch wenn ich sage, dass die Lüfter theoretisch bei 55°C beispielsweise 30% Lüfterdrehzahl haben sollen - es passiert nichts.


----------



## Gurdi (26. November 2020)

Scheiß 3DMark buggt nur rum seit dem Update und seit eben sind die Server komplett down...
Ich wollte eigentlich meinen HighOC run heute noch fahren


----------



## Mottekus (26. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich meinen HighOC run heute noch fahren


Sieh es als Ruhephase vor der Höchstleistung 
Paar Nudeln reinschmeissen fürs Carb-Loading  und dann gehts später oder morgen ab dafür xDD


----------



## big-maec (26. November 2020)

Oder mal ein Superposition Benchmark in 4k und wqhd dazwischen schieben.


----------



## Dudelll (26. November 2020)

Falls ihr schon immer mal wissen wolltet wie ne rx 6800 mit nem Athlon 3000g performed kann ich euch gleich weiterhelfen :p

Die Karte kommt jetzt kurz durch 2 - 3 Benchmarks und dann am Wochenende aufn Marktplatz 

Edit: Kann sich ja sogar sehen lassen. Also der gpu score ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (26. November 2020)

Die Lüfter gehen nicht mal an bei dem Teil trotz 2,75Ghz...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (26. November 2020)

Mit welchen Settings hasse WDL gebencht?

Ist schon crazy da bei dir, 2764MHz bei 230W und der Lüfter schläft noch


----------



## DerLachs (26. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Lüfter gehen nicht mal an bei dem Teil trotz 2,75Ghz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfassbare Karte.


----------



## Gurdi (26. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Mit welchen Settings hasse WDL gebencht?
> 
> Ist schon crazy da bei dir, 2764MHz bei 230W und der Lüfter schläft noch


Stumpf alles nach rechts.....
Ey ************ Off....
Ich hatte grad Platz 1 Valid....


----------



## Edelhamster (26. November 2020)

Moah, das ist dann jemein -.-

Hatte vorhin einen durchlauf TimeSpy gemacht, da lief so weit alles normal - bringt dir natürlich herzlich wenig im Moment.. 
Ah, schaffste schon noch. Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Gurdi (26. November 2020)

Port Royal, alle 3Strike und TS Extrem hab ich schon mal. Naja dann den TS morgen.








						3DMark.com search
					

3DMark.com search




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## panthex (26. November 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht.


Glaub was Du willst, ich hab Sie ja montiert mit dem Quantum^^



cimenTo schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Lüftereinstellung in der Radeon Software einfach nur kaputt ist?


Afterburner oder irgendwas anderes installiert?


Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Lüfter gehen nicht mal an bei dem Teil trotz 2,75Ghz...


230 Watt bei 2764 MHz? Kannst Du jetzt mal verraten, was Du mit der Karte gemacht hast?
Das ist 0% Stock. Ich kauf Dir auch die 45 Grad nicht ab, die läuft Stock schon bei 55-60 - bei laufenden Lüftern


----------



## cimenTo (27. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Afterburner oder irgendwas anderes installiert?



Afterburner lief erstmal mit, habe dann gemerkt, dass es sich nicht gut verträgt. Aber auch ohne reagiert die Einstellung nicht auf das, was man einstellt. Ich habe probiert ab 55°C mit 30% zu drehen. Sobald die Temperatur auf 55 und drüber ist, passiert nichts, oder kaum was. Die Einstellungen werden nicht genau übernommen und übertragen. Habe mal ein Bild angehängt. Temperatur bei 76° und Lüfter müsste schon bei 45% sein. Laut GPUz aber noch bei 40% und 1350U/Min. Die Kurve stimmt am Ende mit den eigentlichen Daten nicht überein. Oder mache ich etwas falsch?


----------



## onlygaming (27. November 2020)

Glaubt ihr bis Jahresende werden 6800XT zur / leicht über UVP Lieferbar sein? Eher nicht denke ich^^ In WQHD 144 Hz geht meiner 1080 doch deutlich stärker die Puste aus als gedacht


----------



## Anilman (27. November 2020)

Ne nur bei alternate und caseking wird es ggf wenige geben.

habe mir deswegen jetzt doch noch ne rtx3090 geholt.kann den bis nächstes Jahr zurückgeben.

aber alle pc teile kosten scheinbar 10-20% aufschlag zum uvp.

hatte vor den 6900xt zu holen aber wenn schon die 6800 paperlaunch sind kannste es vergessen.

März 2021 wirste denke ich keine probleme mehr haben.

aktuell will jeder seine Hardware upgraden und die Nachfrage explodiert.Amazon hat nichteinmal 1 amd karte irgendwo gelistet.....


----------



## Spinal (27. November 2020)

Finde diese Unsitte sich Dinge zu bestellen mit der Absicht sie zurückzuschicken nicht in Ordnung.

Edit: Hab gerade gelesen, dass 120k 7N Wafer von TSMC für Konsolenchips verwendet werden. Das sind 80% aller Wafer die AMD fertigen lässt. Das bedeutet nur 20% bleiben für Ryzen und Radeon was der Verfügbarkeit nicht zuträglich sein dürfte.

Habe das bei reddit gelesen, die Quelle stammt von hier.


----------



## onlygaming (27. November 2020)

Muss jeder selber wissen  ich halte mich da raus. Ich frag mich nur AMD ist ja nicht dumm die werden doch gelesen haben wie groß die Nachfrage bei Nvidia ist und trotzdem haben die sich so aus dem Fenster gelehnt und jetzt dass. Schon etwas schwach


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2020)

Anilman schrieb:


> habe mir deswegen jetzt doch noch ne rtx3090 geholt.kann den bis nächstes Jahr zurückgeben.


Wirst Du das wirklich wollen? Warum?


----------



## big-maec (27. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wirst Du das wirklich wollen? Warum?


Weil er das so machen kann.


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Weil er das so machen kann.


Klar kann er, das stelle ich nicht in Frage. Aber wenn er sie schon hat, welchen Grund sollte er haben? Ob er finanziell einen Vorteil davon hat, stell ich ehrlich in Frage, und wenn, dann keinen großen.


----------



## big-maec (27. November 2020)

Ist fast wie ausleihen. Durch die verlängerte Rückgabefrist, wegen Weihnachten, kann man sich mit dem zurück schicken bis Januar Zeit lassen. Einige Händler mach ja damit Werbung.


----------



## arthur95 (27. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Weil er das so machen kann.


ist rechtlich sicher komplett in Ordnung, moralisch eine andere Sache.

Weil irgendwer bekommt dann eine GPU , die er als neu gekauft hat, gebraucht mit "neuen" Siegeln versehen!
Ist auch nicht ganz ok, aber was will man dem Händler vorwerfen!


----------



## big-maec (27. November 2020)

Wie das der Händler dann handhabt ist seine Sache. Ich finde es aber auch nicht OK, wenn die Ware wieder als Neuware verkauft wird.


----------



## arthur95 (27. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Wie das der Händler dann handhabt ist seine Sache. Ich finde es aber auch nicht OK, wenn die Ware wieder als Neuware verkauft wird.


genau! aber der großteil der händler verkauft es wieder als neuware, die wären ja blöd? Außer die Karte ist optisch sehr beschädigt (kratzer etc)

habe das mal bei cyberport erlebt!
Original Sapphire Siegel war durchbrochen und es wurde ein schwarzer Sticker darüber geklebt, also für Laien sah es wie eine echte Versiegelung aus.
Karte war aber in Ordnung bis auf einen Kratzer!


----------



## sunburst1988 (27. November 2020)

Wie kommt denn bitte ein Kratzer an eine Grafikkarte?

Machen die Leute da eine Leine dran und gehen damit Gassi?


----------



## arthur95 (27. November 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Wie kommt denn bitte ein Kratzer an eine Grafikkarte?
> 
> Machen die Leute da eine Leine dran und gehen damit Gassi?


große GPU ev. kleiners Gehäuse, beim Einbau oder Ausbau ev. am Festplattenschacht, Gehäuse etc streifen.

ist jetzt nicht so unwsl.


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2020)

Die Händler bleiben immer auf dem Verlust sitzen, denn sie dürfen es (theoretisch) nicht als Neuware verkaufen. Und man sieht zumindest an den PCIE Anschlüssen immer Gebrauchsspuren.

Die Kosten werden natürlich immer auf alle Kunden umgelegt. Es geht auch gar nicht anders.

Aber ehrlich gesagt meinte ich das gar nicht. Was ich meinte ist, warum sollte man eine 3090 wieder hergeben und gegen eine andere Karte tauschen? Wenn man sich eine 3090 bereits gekauft hat, kann es ja nicht so sehr ums Geld gehen.


----------



## big-maec (27. November 2020)

Bei den geringen Mengen kommt man ja immer irgendwie in Versuchung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. November 2020)

war innerhalb von Sekunden weg xD


----------



## Dudelll (27. November 2020)

Naja war schon einigermaßen lange da, also die hätte man tatsächlich bekommen könnt. Der Preis geht aber echt gar nicht.


----------



## big-maec (27. November 2020)

Hätte heute bei Alternate eine Sapphire 6800 für 699€ kaufen können, aber ich warte noch.
Bei Mindfactory tauchen die manchmal öfters auf,einfach beobachten.

EDIT:  Preise wie im alten Rom.


----------



## Spinal (27. November 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ist rechtlich sicher komplett in Ordnung, moralisch eine andere Sache.
> 
> Weil irgendwer bekommt dann eine GPU , die er als neu gekauft hat, gebraucht mit "neuen" Siegeln versehen!
> Ist auch nicht ganz ok, aber was will man dem Händler vorwerfen!


Die Händler sind in der Regel sehr kulant bzw. kümmern sich nicht richtig darum. Denn es gibt sowas wie "Wertersatzanspruch" wegen Verschlechterung der Ware.
Ich bin kein Jurist, aber so wie ich das verstehe, kann der Händler Schadenersatz verlangen. Der Kunde hat ja nur ein Recht auf Prüfung der Ware ähnlich wie es im Ladengeschäft der Fall ist. Das schließt einen Einbau einer Grafikkarte ja zum Beispiel schon aus.

In der Realität macht das kein Händler so, aber in Ordnung finde ich das nicht, was manche Leute da so abziehen. Den (Auf)preis zahlen wir schließlich alle.


----------



## Skajaquada (27. November 2020)

Das sind dann die ganzen GPUs die im Outlet für 5% weniger rumgammeln. Wenn man vorher 15% aufschlägt lohnt sich das sogar als Händler


----------



## Duvar (27. November 2020)

Steigt eigentlich die RT Performance mit OC?


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2020)

Warum sollte sie das nicht? Die RT-Cores haben die selbe Clock Domain wie die Shader-ALUs.


----------



## Duvar (27. November 2020)

Hat das mal einer getestet in Games, was man da noch an FPS rausholen kann?


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2020)

Hier hast du einen Vergleich mit Werks-OC:








						ASUS Radeon RX 6800 XT STRIX OC Liquid Cooled Review - Incredible OC Potential
					

The ASUS Radeon RX 6800 XT STRIX OC LC comes with an integrated 240 mm watercooling unit that achieves outstanding temperatures. We found unbelievable overclocking potential on our sample, much better than all the other RX 6800 XT cards we've tested before.




					www.techpowerup.com
				



~2 Prozentpunkte bei Rastergrafik und 2 Prozentpunkte bei RT, skaliert also identisch.


----------



## Duvar (27. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hier hast du einen Vergleich mit Werks-OC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


`Beachtliche OC Performance der Karte in dem Test, genauso wie Gurdi seine Karte.


----------



## Edelhamster (27. November 2020)

2750MHz sind schon lecker. Ob Asus hier echt mal einen rausgehauen hat bei nem AMD Modell?
Scheint mir langsam fast so.
Und muss man mal sagen, mit einem solchen OC hast du da 12-13% mehr Leistung im Vergleich zu ner Ref, teils vllt sogar 15%.

Freu mich auf den ersten Test zu AsRock Taichi. Die könnt auch echt was werden. 3 x 8-Pin und über 1,8Kg die kleine


----------



## big-maec (27. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Freu mich auf den ersten Test zu AsRock Taichi.


Ich auch, aber nur anschauen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hat das mal einer getestet in Games, was man da noch an FPS rausholen kann?


Skaliert sauber, Schau ich mir morgen mal an. Im Port Royal hab ich eine sehr gute Skalierung zum Takt.








						I scored 10 529 in Port Royal
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




TS Platz 1 GPU.








						I scored 19 426 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Die Chinesen und Ihr Trockeneis machen mir das leben schwer, muss morgen mal die Keule auspacken um den Prozessor auszugleichen.

FS Extrem ist gut geworden


----------



## Anilman (28. November 2020)

Das mit dem
Evga icx3 ?!Rtx 3090 zurückgeben war nur wegen der rx6900xt 
sollte ich die bekommen würde ich die dann umtauschen quasi.

habe noch keinen asus dark hero bekommen bisher also werde ich mein i7 7700k noch bissl laufen lassen.muss aber den nhd15 extra einbauen.will die custom Wasserkühlung nicht mehr haben (240+280)

ich zocke richtung 4k120fps.

das mit Sam/BAR?! geht aktuell nur mit amd gpus richtig?

mein icegiant brauch noch paar wochen bis die kommt dann habe ich nen sehr guten airflow


----------



## big-maec (28. November 2020)

Anilman schrieb:


> Das mit dem
> Evga icx3 ?!Rtx 3090 zurückgeben war nur wegen der rx6900xt


Ich glaub die 3090 wirst du behalten müssen. Laut Proshop kommt erstmal keine 6900 XT. Bin mal gespannt, bis jetzt hat aber auch noch keiner darüber berichtet.


----------



## Anilman (28. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Ich glaub die 3090 wirst du behalten müssen. Laut Proshop kommt erstmal keine 6900 XT. Bin mal gespannt, bis jetzt hat aber auch noch keiner darüber berichtet.


Glaube auch nicht das die 6900xt verfügbar sein wird.
Ich werde zwar schauen aber wenn ich bei den 6800 kein glück hatte werde ich es diesmal erst recht nicht schaffen eine zu bekommen.....

wird bestimmt wieder nur 1-2 shops die karte haben.


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2020)

Die 6900er wird wenn überhaupt nur bei den üblichen verdächtigen geben die priorisiert beliefert werden, der ProShop gehört da sicher nicht zu. Seid froh das Deutschland von AMD hoch gehangen wird, wir kriegen meist immer im Vergleich ordentliche Stückzahlen.

BF war ja mal öde diesmal, hab kaum wirklich gute Angebote gesehen.


----------



## Dudelll (28. November 2020)

Ja hab auch irgendwie nix spannendes gesehen, höchstens ssd Angebote, aber die gibt's ja gefühlt eh momentan alle paar Tage.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (28. November 2020)

hab bei der 970evoPlus 1tb zugeschlagen, das angebot war einfach zu gut. auch nicht schlecht das angebot 1tb 860 für 86eur gestern bei MM. habe vor einigen monaten noch regulär 155,- dafür zahlen müssen


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2020)

Anilman schrieb:


> sollte ich die bekommen würde ich die dann umtauschen quasi.


Wieso? Was ist den an der 6900 besser? Ernsthafte Frage. Den Preis jetzt mal außer Acht lassend.


----------



## Trash123 (28. November 2020)

Aktuell ist bei MF nicht mal eine 5700XT gelistet....


----------



## drstoecker (28. November 2020)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Aktuell ist bei MF nicht mal eine 5700XT gelistet....


Generell sind die Preise wieder hoch gegangen, die Verfügbarkeit ist auch etwas rar.


----------



## panthex (28. November 2020)

Wundert mich nicht, aktuell tätigen viele Frustkäufe, weil Sie an nix Neues rangekommen sind.
Der Gebrauchtmarkt geht auch gerade durch die Decke.
Meine 2080 Super bringt auf eBay aktuell 600€ - nach dem 3000er Launch wollte ich die für 350 weggeben.

Die ganzen armen Leute, die damals ihre 2080 Ti für 500 verkauft haben. RIP.
Die Karten werden jetzt wieder zu Preisen von 750-800€ gehandelt.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (28. November 2020)

gaming X trio 2070S für 370,- verkauft (5anfragen nach 20min über kleinanzeigen), neupreis lag bei 450,-
jetzt 550,-
F


----------



## big-maec (28. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht, aktuell tätigen viele Frustkäufe,


Sowas ähnliches habe ich auch gemacht, aber gut eigentlich wollte ich den Aquacomputer Durchflussmesser sowieso noch haben.




__





						Aqua Computer Homepage - high flow NEXT - Mehr als nur Durchfluss
					






					aquacomputer.de
				



@Gurdi Bekommst du den RAM Takt von der Asus noch Stabiler hin? Ich habe in 3DMark gesehen das der bis 3150 MHz hoch geht, aber im Schnitt nur bei 2160 liegt.


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2020)

Das werden Auslesefehler sein denke ich. Eigentlich hab ich den TS Score Platz 1 selbst mit der schwächeren CPU schon geknackt aber der 3DMark buggt nur rum und macht mir die Ergebnisse nicht valid.


----------



## big-maec (28. November 2020)

Wäre auch zu schön gewesen. Aber der Maxwert hat mich echt beeindruckt, schafft auch nicht jeder.


----------



## panthex (28. November 2020)

Hat schon mal jemand das BIOS auf einer 6000er Karte erfolgreich geflashed?
Hat Igor das XFX Bios auf die Karte geflashed oder SPPT eingespielt?

Wenn ja mit welcher ATIFlash Version geht das? Ich hab die neueste ausprobiert, die erkennt die Karte nicht und beim Flashen mit der NAVI-angepassten Version funktioniert das Unlocken, aber beim Flashen hängt sich der Rechner auf und startet neu.
Würde ja zu gerne mal das LC-Bios auf der Referenz ausprobieren.


----------



## big-maec (28. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand das BIOS auf einer 6000er Karte erfolgreich geflashed?


Ist hier beschrieben. Vielleicht hilft es ja schon.








						AMDs Radeon RX 6800 stabil mit dauerhaften 2.55 GHz und RX 6800 XT mit bis zu 2,5 GHz übertaktet - Dank MorePowerTool und Boardpartner-BIOS | Seite 2 | igor´sLAB
					

Ja, wir haben es noch einmal gemacht und diesmal besser. Zumal unser Forenmitglied Gurdi bei der Silikon-Lotterie wohl einen der Hauptgewinne abgeräumt hat, denn seine RX 6800 im Referenzdesign zeigt…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Anilman (28. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wieso? Was ist den an der 6900 besser? Ernsthafte Frage. Den Preis jetzt mal außer Acht lassend.


Besser ist so ne sache.
Die 6800xt sieht schon sehr gut aus 
die 6900xt dürfte hier und da schneller sein als die rtx3090

Wenn die amd karten unter 2160p besser performen dürften die mit den ai upscaling ja nvidia "theoretisch" überholen.

die amd karten sind effizienter deutlich kühler und demzufolge auch leiser.

was nvidia mit ampere gemacht hat gefällt mir nicht so.die hätten bei tsmc bleiben sollen...
Ich mache den geldbeutel seit Jahren das erstmal wieder für amd auf und da ist einfach nichts.

die 5950x habe ich noch bekommen aber keine amd gpu.
Mal sehen wann nvidia ihr SAM bringen werden das dürfte aber erst nächstes jahr soweit sein.


----------



## panthex (28. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Ist hier beschrieben. Vielleicht hilft es ja schon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf dem Artikel basiert mein Post. Das ist aber kein Flash.
Daher die Frage.


----------



## DaHell63 (28. November 2020)

panthex schrieb:


> Auf dem Artikel basiert mein Post. Das ist aber kein Flash.
> Daher die Frage.


Nach Igors Aussage fasse das aber so auf. Wie bekommst Du sonst das Bios einer XT auf eine 6800er?

_Möglich war dies, indem wir das BIOS der normalen XT-Version samt MorePowerTool (MPT) genutzt haben. Gurdi ist dann mit der einfachen RX 6800 recht nah an das Resultat meiner RX 6800 XT @ Stock gekommen,_

Das sollte auf der Webseite besser formuliert werden, um Unklarheiten aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. November 2020)

Schaue auch immer nach den ti Preisen und bin am überlegen aber ohne GPU ist mies. Aber 800€ klingt gut...400€ Minus für fast 2 Jahre Highend  

Ihr müsst den Marktplatz immer abchecken. Da war gestern eine RX6800 für 570€ oder so drin


----------



## Mottekus (28. November 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Schaue auch immer nach den ti Preisen und bin am überlegen aber ohne GPU ist mies. Aber 800€ klingt gut...400€ Minus für fast 2 Jahre Highend
> 
> Ihr müsst den Marktplatz immer abchecken. Da war gestern eine RX6800 für 570€ oder so drin


Und Sie ist schon unterwegs zu mir


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. November 2020)

Viel Spaß damit  war ein fairer Deal.


----------



## panthex (28. November 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Nach Igors Aussage fasse das aber so auf. Wie bekommst Du sonst das Bios einer XT auf eine 6800er?
> 
> _Möglich war dies, indem wir das BIOS der normalen XT-Version samt MorePowerTool (MPT) genutzt haben. Gurdi ist dann mit der einfachen RX 6800 recht nah an das Resultat meiner RX 6800 XT @ Stock gekommen,_
> 
> Das sollte auf der Webseite besser formuliert werden, um Unklarheiten aus dem Weg zu gehen.


Per SoftPowerPlayTable - für mich ist der folgende Satz da recht eindeutig:

_Hier habe ich ein Boardpartner-BIOS von XFX genutzt, um die TGP und ein paar andere Settings ein wenig zu pushen, indem man die PowerPlayTables mit dem MPT auf kurzem Weg einfach ins System kopiert._

Er hat das BIOS im MorePowerTool geöffnet und die Werte einfach nur in die SoftPowerPlayTable schreiben lassen und anschließend die Regler im Wattman angepasst.

So würde ich das jedenfalls interpretieren. Von einem Flash les ich da irgendwie nichts raus


----------



## Wurstpaket (28. November 2020)

aktuell ignorieren die 6800er sowas einfach, daher war meines Wissens wirklich das andere Bios nötig.


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2020)

Anilman schrieb:


> Besser ist so ne sache.
> Die 6800xt sieht schon sehr gut aus
> die 6900xt dürfte hier und da schneller sein als die rtx3090


Wir sollten den Tests nicht vorgreifen, aber ich fürchte, Du erwartest zu viel. Es mag das eine oder andere Leuchtturmspiel geben, wo Ampere schlecht abschneidet. Ob das alle anderen Vorteile aufwiegt, muss jeder selber wissen. 

Ich könnte jedenfalls die Entscheidung nur dann nachvollziehen, wenn man einen deutlichen Preisvorteil hat.


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wir sollten den Tests nicht vorgreifen, aber ich fürchte, Du erwartest zu viel. Es mag das eine oder andere Leuchtturmspiel geben, wo Ampere schlecht abschneidet. Ob das alle anderen Vorteile aufwiegt, muss jeder selber wissen.
> 
> Ich könnte jedenfalls die Entscheidung nur dann nachvollziehen, wenn man einen deutlichen Preisvorteil hat.


Schon die XT ist in allen für mich relevanten Spielen derzeit schneller als meine Founders vorher und lässt sich dabei viel leichter Kühlen.
Mit Übertaktung komme ich auch annähernd an die RT- Leistung ran von der 80er, wobei das mir immer noch zu langsam ist.



panthex schrieb:


> Per SoftPowerPlayTable - für mich ist der folgende Satz da recht eindeutig:
> 
> _Hier habe ich ein Boardpartner-BIOS von XFX genutzt, um die TGP und ein paar andere Settings ein wenig zu pushen, indem man die PowerPlayTables mit dem MPT auf kurzem Weg einfach ins System kopiert._
> 
> ...


Flashen geht derzeit nicht, muss erstmal ein neues ATI Flash raus kommen für.
Das Bios lässt sich derzeit nur rauskopieren mit dem Radeon Entwicklertool. Mit der MPT kann man das Powerlimit aber ohne Probleme ändern.


----------



## blautemple (28. November 2020)

Die 6900XT ist vllt 7% schneller als eine 6800XT. Mehr ist da schon rein rechnerisch nicht drin. Die hat gerade mal 11% mehr Shader und ansonsten sind die Spezifikationen absolut identisch. Inkl. Power Limit.


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2020)

Naja gebinnte Chips, mehr Shader. Das langt dann schon eigentlich wenn da nochmal um die 10%  mehr leistung bei raus kommen. Da die Chips auch sehr gut mit dem Takt und OC skalieren wäre das schone ne feine Karte, zumal die TBP die selbe ist wie die bei der 6800XT und da ist der Referenzkühler bereits schon quasi unhörbar.

Das wäre schon ein Gesamtpaket wie wir es bisher noch nicht gesehen haben.


----------



## Duvar (28. November 2020)

6900X mit 2750MHz + VRAM OC wird sicher gut abgehen, wird jedoch erstmal 2023 für normalsterbliche käuflich sein^^


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schon die XT ist in allen für mich *relevanten* Spielen


Nun ja. Wir wollen ja nicht parteiisch sein.

Hauptsache Du bist glücklich mit Deiner 6800XT. Am besten verschenkst Du die wertlose 3090 

Und ich weiß, nur RDNA 2 lässt sich übertakten...


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nun ja. Wir wollen ja nicht parteiisch sein.
> 
> Hauptsache Du bist glücklich mit Deiner 6800XT. Am besten verschenkst Du die wertlose 3090
> 
> Und ich weiß, nur RDNA 2 lässt sich übertakten...


Ich weiß nicht was du für ein Problem immer hast. Sei doch zufrieden mit deiner Karte und gut ist. Die 6800er gefällt mir (bisher) besser als die 3090er. Die Backplate enden nicht in der Kernschmelze, mein Gehäuse heizt sich nicht mal annähernd so stark auf wie mit der 90er und die Karten die ich hatte bisher sind deutlich leiser.

Das übertakten einer 3090 ist defacto sinnlos, es bringt fast überhaupt nichts ohne anhebung des Powerlimits und 400Watt sind mir einfach zu strange für 24/7. Hohe Übertaktungen der Karte sind was für die Scores, stabil ist das alles meist nicht.


----------



## Duvar (28. November 2020)

Muss schon was heißen wenn du die AMD Karte der 3090 vorziehst. 
Was meinst du aber mit 6800er? Die 6800 non X oder die ASUS LC?


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. November 2020)

Hitzige Gemüter hier. Muss aber auch sagen das mich die 3090 kalt lässt. Nichtsdestotrotz eine super Karte wenn man die Leistungsaufnahme ignoriert oder sie ignorieren kann.

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach der Reiz bei der Konkurrenz zu schauen wie das läuft, Treiber, OC etc. Mich reizt auch einfach die 6900 und jene wird die ti ablösen sofern ich eine bekomme. Wenn das wieder Mist wird wie bei der Vega fliegt sie halt raus und kommt ne 3090 aber selbst wenn die 3090 10% Over all schneller wäre gönne ich mir die AMD weil es mich reizt. Wird schon gut laufen das Ding wenn man sie prügelt hoffe ich. Und auch das Uv Potenzial wird echt interessant.

Wobei ich sagen muss das ich letzens bei Igor was über die Varianzen der 6xxx Serie gesehen habe und frage mich macht sich das bemerkbar oder ist das echt nur theoretischer Natur? @Gurdi @Duvar ihr habt ja UV gemacht oder?


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2020)

@Gurdi

Wie gesagt, jedem das seine. Ist doch gut, dass Du so happy ist. Ich kann es nicht ganz nachvollziehen, selbst wenn die 6800XT die genau gleiche Leistung brächte und nur den halben Strom bräuchte - mir würde flottes RT und DLSS abgehen. Und für *MICH* sind diese Dinge relevant.

Zum Thema: 3090 nicht übertaktbar:



			https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/15301323/spy/15299122
		


Fast 10% mehr Leistung ist ja kaum über der Grenze der Messbarkeit, ich bin da ganz Deiner Meinung! (Und das noch unter Luft, Wasser kommt ja erst noch, wenn ich endlich mal die Backplate habe).


Nochmal: Ich will die 6800XT sicher nicht schlecht machen, sie ist eine tolle Karte. Du scheinst es dagegen schon darauf anzulegen möglichst viele Gründe zu suchen, warum Du die 3090 nicht magst.


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2020)

@Duvar Beide eigentlich, die kleine 6800er ist so putzig und hat trotzem Dampf ohne Ende. Ich schau mal ob die in meinen HTPC passt nächste Woche, sonst muss ich den GoldenChip schweren Herzens verkaufen.

Ich war eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden mit der 90er Founders, die machte vom Setting aber nur mit UV Sinn und damit ist die schlicht langsamer als die 6800er bei selbem Verbrauch.


IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hitzige Gemüter hier. Muss aber auch sagen das mich die 3090 kalt lässt. Nichtsdestotrotz eine super Karte wenn man die Leistungsaufnahme ignoriert oder sie ignorieren kann.
> 
> Vielleicht ist es auch einfach der Reiz bei der Konkurrenz zu schauen wie das läuft, Treiber, OC etc. Mich reizt auch einfach die 6900 und jene wird die ti ablösen sofern ich eine bekomme. Wenn das wieder Mist wird wie bei der Vega fliegt sie halt raus und kommt ne 3090 aber selbst wenn die 3090 10% Over all schneller wäre gönne ich mir die AMD weil es mich reizt. Wird schon gut laufen das Ding wenn man sie prügelt hoffe ich. Und auch das Uv Potenzial wird echt interessant.
> 
> Wobei ich sagen muss das ich letzens bei Igor was über die Varianzen der 6xxx Serie gesehen habe und frage mich macht sich das bemerkbar oder ist das echt nur theoretischer Natur? @Gurdi @Duvar ihr habt ja UV gemacht oder?


Grad mein 24/7 stable bekommen.
Varianzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werte der Karte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Setting.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Groundboost so bei etwa 2,5Ghz, Avg. 2,6-2,7 Max. 2,75, Standard Powertarget und Lüfter.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. November 2020)

Das ist eine Ansage. Ich will auch 3D Mark schauen und hoffe das meine Settings passen  

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2020)

Mit offenem PowerLimit hat man mit der Karte wirklich fast durchgehend in jeder Anwendung 2,75Ghz, das ist schon pervers....
@Grestorn 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Legendär gefällt mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2020)

Ist schon cool, und es ist echt erstaunlich, dass die 3090 mit 10485 nur nen tick schneller in TS Extreme ist als die 6800XT. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass die 6800XT dann noch weniger Energie zieht 

Du musst echt ein edles Exemplar gefunden haben. 

Ich würde sie dennoch nicht eintauschen wollen


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. November 2020)

Was ziehst du so im Durchschnitt wenn du auffährst?


----------



## Duvar (28. November 2020)

@Grestorn  Die 3090 ist geil aber der Verbrauch ist einfach pervers und da ist man quasi fast gezwungen zu undervolten. Deine Argumente sind ja DLSS und die RT Performance, der DLSS Konter kommt ja bald von AMD, also bleibt dir nur das RT Argument, wobei auch dies bröckeln könnte, wenn ich mir das hier ansehe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich gibts auch Games wie zB Control wo die AMD Karten grottig performen mit RT, würde die aber nicht gleich abschreiben, mal schauen wie sich das alles noch entwickelt demnächst. Die AMD Karten sind also noch mit einigen Fragezeichen zu versehen, du gehst aber direkt vom worst case aus. Musst auch mal den Preis gewichten, denn 1500€ MSRP vs 649€ MSRP sind. Sind 231% Differenz, sprich die 3090 ist nicht doppelt so teuer, sondern noch weitere 31% oben drauf und das ist neben dem Verbrauch etc wenn man objektiv bewertet einfach ein richtiger Dämpfer.

Du sagtest ja deine Karte kommt unter Wasser, was hast du dann im Endeffekt hingeblättert dafür wenn ich fragen darf für alles komplett?


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2020)

Bei WD:L fehlen bei AMD viele RT Effekte. So lange der Bug nicht behoben ist, kann man das nicht als Vergleich heranziehen.

Und bei Dirt 5 ist der Unterschied so krass, dass ich nur mal an das ganze Gejammere von Gameworks erinnern möchte ... Was man da NVidia alles für böse Sachen unterstellt hat. Und da waren die Unterschiede niemals so krass wie hier und vor allem nicht so völlig unerklärlich und kontraintuitiv.


Wie der DLSS Konter wird, muss sich erst noch zeigen. Der Verbrauch der 3090 ist eigentlich nicht viel höher als der 3080, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass mehr als doppelt so viel Speicherchips versorgt werden wollen.

Aber, hey, nochmal: Es ist absolut ok RDNA 2 besser zu finden. Ich tu es halt nicht 

Und ich finde, man sollte nicht mit "relevanten" und sonstigen gepickten Cherries argumentieren. In sagen wir 6-12 Monaten sind wir alle schlauer, wenn sich der Staub gelegt hat, und wir wissen was tatsächlich hinter den ganzen vollmundingen Versprechen rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2020)

RT lässt sich  derzeit nicht gut vergleichen, das hat sicher mehrer Gründe. Die Nvidia umsetzung ist in den Spielen aktuell aber recht deutlich vorraus bei dem was ich so verglichen habe.

Im Port Royal rauscht das RT der AMD Karte aber nicht mal annähernd so stark wie bei der NV Karte. Mal sehn was da so zukünftige Vergleiche sagen, da für muss man idealerweise wirklich zwei Systeme nebeneinander laufen lassen. Von der generellen Performance sehe ich bei den BN Karten aber eigentlich kein Problem. Die 90er ist da dennoch satte 20-30% schneller unterwegs.

Was aber eindeutig besser ist bei den AMD Karten derzeit ist der AF Filter. Ich weiß nicht was NV da kredenzt hat, aber der ist bei den Amperekarten eine Zumutung, selbst auf Maximaler Qualität kommt da nix gescheites bei raus.


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was aber eindeutig besser ist bei den AMD Karten derzeit ist der AF Filter. Ich weiß nicht was NV da kredenzt hat, aber der ist bei den Amperekarten eine Zumutung, selbst auf Maximaler Qualität kommt da nix gescheites bei raus.


Ich hatte Dich im anderen Thread schon mal gebeten, dies mit einem Video zu demonstrieren. Und dann am besten auch gleich an Raff & Co. zu schicken, denn wenn NVidia hier immer noch cheaten würde (und das kein Bug ist), wann wäre es ein Skandal und einige Artikel wert.


----------



## Duvar (28. November 2020)

Genau, deswegen gib AMD doch mal ne Chance aktuell sind einige Fragezeichen vorhanden.
Schau dir mal den durchschnittlichen Gamingverbrauch der neuen MSI 3090 an und das ist noch ohne OC!








						MSI GeForce RTX 3090 Suprim X Review
					

The MSI RTX 3090 Suprim X is the company's new flagship card. It is highly overclocked, to 1860 MHz rated boost, and ticks at a power limit of 420 W. In our review, it was the quietest RTX 3090 we've ever tested, quieter than the EVGA FTW3 Ultra, almost whisper-quiet.




					www.techpowerup.com
				



436W AVG nur für die GPU beim Zocken nicht etwa beim Stresstest.
Schau mal beim OC hat so gut wie keine Karte die 2GHz geknackt und wenn dann mit knapp 500W eine einzige cherry picked Karte^^ DIE EVGA FTW3 trotz 500W knapp unter 2GHz. Zeig doch mal mit deiner GPU den selben Stabilitätstest wie Gurdi mit deinem OC und lass mal den Verbrauch sehen, falls es überhaupt stabil ist + du kühlst mit Wasser, dies ist nochmal was ganz anderes, aber dennoch zeig doch mal wie stabil dein Setting ist und was da durchgenudelt wird aus der Steckdose dabei beim Timespy Stabilitätstest bzw Belastungstest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal der Gamingverbrauch, achte mal wo die RX 6800 ist, die man mit OC + UV auf 6800XT Lvl bekommt in etwa, also quasi knapp hinter RTX 3080 Niveau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 3090 hier verbraucht schon fast das doppelte.


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2020)

@Grestorn Sowas überlasse ich den Mags. Mit Googel will ich so wenig wie möglich zu tun haben.


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Genau, deswegen gib AMD doch mal ne Chance aktuell sind einige Fragezeichen vorhanden.


Na, ich hab meine Entscheidung schon getroffen und werde sie nicht mehr revidieren.

Ich gestehe es aber - zum x. mal - AMD absolut zu, dass sie ein extrem heißes Eisen im Feuer haben und die Effizienz ist schon krass - bzw. krass schlecht bei NVidia im Vergleich.

Da ich ne Grafikhure bin und auf RT nicht verzichten will, und auch weil NVidia mich mit dem GSync Ultra Monitor natürlich bereits "eingefangen" hat, ist AMD in dieser Generation keine Option für mich. Das kann sich aber schnell ändern, wenn AMD weiter dieses Tempo vorlegt und NVidia nicht aus dem Dornröschen-Schlaf aufwacht.

Dann kauf ich mir auch nen neuen Monitor. 


Gurdi schrieb:


> @Grestorn Sowas überlasse ich den Mags. Mit Googel will ich so wenig wie möglich zu tun haben.


Google? Was hat das mit Google zun tun? Meinst Du YouTube (weil es Google gehört)?

Du kannst das Video gerne mir privat schicken. Ich share es auch auf YouTube für Dich.

Ehrlich gesagt, wenn Du nicht bereit bist, Deine Beobachtung zu dokumentieren, dann hat es einen komischen Beigeschmack, insbesondere da Du nicht müde wirst, diese Behauptung zu wiederholen. Und es noch nirgendwo sonst jemand behauptet hat.


Duvar schrieb:


> Die 3090 hier verbraucht schon fast das doppelte.


365W ist nicht das doppelte wie 279W. Auch wenn es krass mehr ist.


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2020)

Ich bin hier in einem Forum um meine Erfahrungen zu teilen, ich hab keinerlei Dokumentationspflicht in irgendeiner Weise.Deine Unterstellungen kannst du dir entsprechend sparen. Ich mache keine Videos, baue zehn mal mein System dafür um nur um dann so Vergleiche anzustellen. Ich hab hier ein Fulltimeprogramm mit den ganzen Relases die letzte Zeit, ich hab diese Woche zwei Autos geholt in die ich mich einarbeiten muss, ein will verkauft werden und eine weitere Immobilie hängt auch gerade in der Pipeline. Mit zwei Kids kann ich meine Hardware nicht mal gerade auf nen Benchtable stellen.


RT Test nun auch stable, noch ein Peaktakttest dann läuft mein 24/7.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (28. November 2020)

Ich sprach auch von der dort getesteten 3090 von MSI vs der 6800.


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2020)

Die MSI ist eine OC Karte. Und zwar eine, die unverhältnismäßig viel Energie für wenig mehr Leistung zieht.

Andere kommen auch zu einem anderen Ergebnis übrigens:









						Sapphire Radeon RX 6800 XT Nitro+ im Test - Es geht auch leise, schnell und ganz schön durstig | Seite 4 | igor´sLAB
					

Mittlerweile gibt es neben den bereits ausführlich getesteten Referenzkarten der RX-6000-Serie von AMD auch diverse Boardpartnerkarten nicht zu kaufen, von denen sich bereits zwei dieser begehrten…




					www.igorslab.de
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



329W (3080 Stock) gegen 299W (6800XT Stock) ist immer noch deutlich, aber eher im erwarteten Bereich.

Jeder andere Vergleich ist ziemlich sinnlos.


----------



## Spinal (29. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich sprach auch von der dort getesteten 3090 von MSI vs der 6800.



Das ist aber auch ein krasser Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich. Oder eher ein Melone mit Erdbeere Vergleich. Und dann noch OC und UV bei der 6800


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

Hat eigentlich sonst noch jemand eine Custom-Karte ergattern können hier?


----------



## G0NZ0 (29. November 2020)

Nein. Ich musste arbeiten und konnte daher meine F5-Taste nicht vergewaltigen 
Möchte aber eh lieber eine Referenz zwecks WaKü


----------



## big-maec (29. November 2020)

Nein, habe noch nicht die Richtige 6800 XT oder 6900 XT gefunden.
Bin aber am Überlegen was ich mache, die Verfügbarkeit soll ja recht schlecht bleiben.
Suche noch einen Hilfsbereiten 3090 Besitzer für meinen COD Gutschein, möchte Ihn selber behalten.


----------



## Duvar (29. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch ein krasser Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich. Oder eher ein Melone mit Erdbeere Vergleich. Und dann noch OC und UV bei der 6800


Bei der 3090 kannste OC halt vergessen wie du selbst siehst in allen Tests. Schau die 6800 kann up to 15% zulegen mit max 240W Verbrauch:









						AMD RX 6800 Overclocking und Undervolting - von über 240 Watt bis unter 180 Watt ist alles drin | Seite 2 | igor´sLAB
					

Das Übertaktungslimit der Radeon RX 6800 XT ist nicht sonderlich groß, da wirkt die günstigere RX 6800 schon deutlich interessanter. Allerdings wird man auch hier keine Bäume ausreißen können…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Vergleich mal die Werte der 3080 dazu in WQHD in Kombination, aber bedenke die 3090 würde da kaum schneller sein und viel mehr verbrauchen, dessen Test hat aber nur UHD Resultate, deswegen mal die 3080 genommen und da gewinnt die 6800 in einigen Games im Vgl mit 240W vs ~300W der 3080 und ja natürlich kannst du auch die Nvidias undervolten, nur wo landest du dann am Ende dabei? Bei der 3080 mit ihren 10GB unweit der optimierten 6800 und bei der 3090 mit dem überzogenen Preis und Verbrauch etc sieht es auch nicht rosig aus. Die aktuellen Nvidia Karten sind weder Fisch noch Fleisch, die 3080Ti wird das wohl lösen müssen bzw die 20GB 3080. Die eine Karte lässt man mit 10GB verkümmern, der anderen gibt man satte 24GB, verdoppelt aber den Preis bei kaum Mehrleistung... Warum sollte man sowas denn feiern wie einige es tun? Würde ja auch gerne Nvidia feiern, nur das kann ich nicht, es sei denn ich mache beide Augen und Ohren zu.









						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition Review- ein großer Schritt nach vorn und der Grabstein für Turing | Seite 3 | igor´sLAB
					

Der lang erwartete Tag ist da und ja, es gibt jede Menge zu berichten. Tests gibt es natürlich für 10 Spiele in zwei Auflösungen und 17 Tests für Workstation-Anwendungen und Studio-Apps – das wird…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## drstoecker (29. November 2020)

Ok lassen wird das. Jeder kann glauben was er möchte, aber wenn User über Ergebnisse berichten und noch dazu auch das erforderliche know how (sowie die Hardware) besitzen kann man das schon glauben.
@0ldN3rd 
Ja könnte einen 5900x bei scalpernate abholen aber ich hadere noch mit den 69€ über uvp!
Grafikkarte wäre auch nice, hab hier schon einen Kandidaten liegen der gerne verheiratet werden möchte!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. November 2020)

Ja aber selbst da ist doch kein Liefertermin drin... oder bin ich mal wieder blind?


----------



## Downsampler (29. November 2020)

Ist ja alles schön und gut, ich kaufe erst wieder eine GPU wenn ich die Features der 6800 XT mit 200 Watt max. Stromverbrauch haben kann zum Normalopreis.


----------



## McZonk (29. November 2020)

*Moderativer Hinweis: Einige Nutzer sollten sich nochmal die Forenregeln - speziell den Absatz 4.6 - durchlesen.*



> *4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge*
> 
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> ...


Ich wiederhole nochmals: Wir sind hier in einem RDNA2/Navi2-Sammelthread und Aussagen muss man generell nicht überall Crossposten und in einer Leier immer wiederholen. Ab jetzt moderieren wir diesen Thread entsprechend trennscharf.

Back2Topic bitte!

Viele Grüße
die Moderation - McZonk


----------



## Dudelll (29. November 2020)

Denke das rein vom prozentualem Gewinn beim OC die 6800 non-Xt wohl wirklich die interessanteste Karte ist, einfach weil man dort bei Spannung und Powerlimit noch am meisten Reserven hat. Das OC Verhalten von der Xt haut mich (für den 24/7 Betrieb und Abseits von Machbarkeitsstudien in Benchmarks) momentan noch nicht so vom Hocker, von wirklich guten Chips mal abgesehen. 
Klar kann man auch bei mittelmäßigen Xt Chips noch was holen, finde aber das der Verbrauch dann schon arg durch die Decke geht in Relation zu den Gewinnen. 

Kann man der 3070 eigentlich durch Biosmods ein höheres PL verpassen? Falls ja fände ich ein 3070 max. OC vs. 6800 max. OC echt interessant, vllt. hat ja wer beide Karten zuhause rumliegen und heute noch nix vor ^^


----------



## Duvar (29. November 2020)

Gute Neuigkeiten:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1332981234461536257

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gute Neuigkeiten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Gute Neuigkeiten" wären:

AMD erwartet 6800/XT zum UVP ab morgen 8:00 Uhr!
....4...8.. Wochen 😢


----------



## Dudelll (29. November 2020)

So richtig dran glauben das das dieses Jahr was wird will ich noch nicht, aber hoffe noch auf ne xt vor Weihnachten :p

Hab asrock auch mal geschrieben wann die damit rechnen die subzero auf den Markt zu werfen, vllt antworten die ja und bieten mir direkt eine an


----------



## Dudelll (29. November 2020)

Von der 6800 und 6800xt hört man allerdings auch viel über spulenrasseln.

Allerdings gab's und gibt's das bei allen Karten, evtl fällt es bei dieser gen nur stärker auf weil die Karten im allgemeinen alle sehr leise agieren ^^

Hatte bisher immer Glück damit, aber dafür immer totale potato Chips sowohl bei cpus als auch bei gpus. Man kann nicht alles haben ^^


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

So Peaktest auch bestanden. Hammerkarte hab ich da erwischt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panthex (29. November 2020)

Letztes Mal hattest Du bei der Frequenz noch 230 Watt und 0 RPM, mysteriös 
Was sind denn das für eigenartige Spikes in der Lüftersteuerung? Dreht der zwischendurch immer mal wieder auf 100% hoch?

Also Spulenfiepen hab ich bei meiner 6800XT tatsächlich auch gar keins! Dafür quiekt das BeQuiet Netzteil jetzt. Da werde ich wohl mal auf ein stärkeres Seasonic wechseln, wenn ich ein passendes finde.


----------



## Spinal (29. November 2020)

Ich finde die AMD Karten total genial, schnell, gut übertaktbar und dabei sparsamer als die Nvidias. Der Infinity Cache scheint super zu funktionieren. Ich hätte jetzt eine 6800 XT, wenn ich denn eine bekommen hätte.

Ich muss aber sagen, Grestorn ist in seinen Beiträgen nicht ausfllig geworden und hat auch immer nachvollziehbare Argumente hervorgebracht. Und sowohl im Ampere, als auch im BigNave-Laberthread wird natürlich eifrig verglichen. Wenn der AF und der Gaussfilter (was ist das eigentlich?) so schlecht sind, dann hätte ich auch erwartet das PCGH oder andere darüber berichten, denn solche Schummeleien waren schon in der Vergangenheit immer heiß diskutiert worden. Ich wäre da auch an Vergleichen interessiert.



Duvar schrieb:


> Sach ma @Grestorn wie oft muss ich noch auf die hunderte von Reviews weltweit verweisen wo klar wird, dass sich OC bei der 3090 nicht wirklich lohnt bzw sinnvoll ist? Spannungserhöhung brauchst du sowieso nicht beim Nvidia OC, also brauchst du das nicht erwähnen als ob es was besonderes wäre bei deiner GPU und ob du mit deiner wassergekühlten 3090 per OC noch etwas rausholen kannst in einem synthetischen Benchmark sagt uns jetzt was genau? Das sich OC nun bei der 3090 plötzlich doch lohnt? Ganz sicher nicht. Bei der 6800 sieht es jedoch ganz anders aus ob du es einsehen willst oder nicht, ändert nix an den Tatsachen.



Die 6800 (XT) lässt sich besser übertakten, das hat auch keiner bestritten.
Allerdings muss man auch sagen, so gut Gurdis Karte ist, so gut ist längst nicht jede Karte. Wenn man nämlich auch hier hunderte Benchmarks weltweit vergleicht, kommt man zu dem Ergebnis das 2,5 bis selten 2,7 GHz erreicht werden, meistens mit einer elektrischen Leistungsaufnahme von +350W und einem Leistungsgewinn von nichtmal 10%.



Duvar schrieb:


> Bei der 3090 kannste OC halt vergessen wie du selbst siehst in allen Tests. Schau die 6800 kann up to 15% zulegen mit max 240W Verbrauch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die 6800 erreicht aber auch nicht die Leistung einer 3090, auch mit Overclocking nicht und schon gar nicht mit 240W. Aber das ist auch nicht wichtig, bestreitet keiner das die Ampere unverhältnismäßig stromhungrig sind und sich schlecht übertakten lassen. Aber man kann ja nicht eine 6800 OC/UV mit einer 3090 und Werks OC vergleichen und sich dann nur auf den Stromverbrauch beziehen. Das ist einfach Unsinn. Dann müsste man eher eine 3070 nehmen.


----------



## DerSchlaefer (29. November 2020)

Ich bin seit Samstag stolzer Besitzer einer RX 6800 und habe jetzt ein paar Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen auch im Vergleich zu meiner vorherigen Vega 56. Habe die Referenzkarte und betreibe kein OC, da ich finde, dass die Leistung auch ohne schon enorm ist und meinen Ansprüchen absolut genügt, wobei meine Ansprüche darin liegen über 60 fps zu spielen und wenn die Karte meine 144 Hz in einigen Titeln ausreizt ist es noch besser. Dank Freesync muss dies allerdings nicht sein.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, auch als Kaufentscheidung für später, teile ich gerne die Benches. Habe es in ACO,ACV, TD2, RDR2 und Borderlands 3 laufen lassen, dazu im Vergleich auch die Vega 56.
Mein Netzteil hat nur 500 Watt und es gibt damit keine Probleme.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist und das hatte Gurdi hier mal in einige Post vorher erwähnt, ist die Farbdarstellung die tatsächlich anders ist als bei der Vega 56 und aus meiner Sicht besser.

Ob man nun RT braucht oder nicht darüber lässt sich streiten. Ich lege da nicht so viel Wert drauf, da es sicherlich schön aussieht ich aber nicht permanent im Spiel auf so etwas achten würde und mir dann Leistung ohne RT wichtiger ist. Das mögen andere nicht so sehen aber es ist ein subjektives Empfinden und da mag jeder so wie es ihm passt 

P.S. : Alles was ich an Spielen da habe lasse ich gerne durchlaufen, müsst nur Fragen was machbar ist und zur Not lade ich was herunter, um es durchlaufen lassen. Meine Bibliotheken sind nicht so klein und inc GamePass


----------



## Rolk (29. November 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Von der 6800 und 6800xt hört man allerdings auch viel über spulenrasseln.



Wirklich? Hier im Forum aber das genaue Gegenteil. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum PCGH im Test überdurchschnittliches Spulenfiepen vermerkt hatte.


----------



## DerSchlaefer (29. November 2020)

Spulenfiepen habe ich auch noch nicht feststellen können und bei der Vega 56 hatte ich die ab und an. Mit Kopfhörern auf hat man davon nichts mitbekommen


----------



## Mottekus (29. November 2020)

Voraussichtlich Dienstag kommt die 6800 bei mir an. (Danke Dudelll)

Jedoch sei dazu gesagt, dass ich mich damit erst Mittwoch nach Feierabend beschäftigten kann, da ich Mittwoch bei der Arbeit meine letzte Praxisprüfung für dieses Jahr absolvieren muss (Das Azubi-Leben ist schon fies mit seinen Timings)

Folgende Spiele werde ich dann antesten:

Squad, Star Citizen, Remnant, BF V, AC Valhalla, Witcher 3.

Das System ist ein i7-8700k mit Dark Rock Pro3 und Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 CL16.

Irgendwas worauf ich beim Testen achten sollte? Ich stelle mir die Games eigentlich immer so ein, das ich wenig Qualitätsverlust habe und trotzdem mehr FPS raushole.
Wäre dann aber für nen Bench wohl eher uninteressant?
Ich mache das zum ersten Mal, bin daher für alle Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

Stockdurchlauf 3D Mark wäre interessant für mich wegen Chipgüte.

@Spinal Meine Asus LC dürfte schon der TopDog aus der Gen sein.  Derzeit ist es auch die schnellste auf der Welt. Repräsentativ ist das erstmal nicht.

@panthex da war der Radi eiskalt, das war ja nur ein Geck. Der kam gerade aus dem MaxOc run. Platz 1 gibt's nicht geschenkt, da brauch es frische Luft aus dem Westerwald 😁


----------



## DerSchlaefer (29. November 2020)

Habe 3D Mark tatsächlich noch nie selber durchlaufen lassen. Lade es gerade herunter. Soll ich auf was achten ?

Ahja habe eine RX 6800 von Sapphire, wenn die Info wichtig ist von welchem Hersteller.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> da war der Radi eiskalt, das war ja nur ein Geck. Der kam gerade aus dem MaxOc run. Platz 1 gibt's nicht geschenkt, da brauch es frische Luft aus dem Westerwald 😁


Du bist auch ausm Westerwald?  Das war aber schon ein Stück zu fahren wenn du die Karte vor Ort abgeholt hast


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. November 2020)

Ich winke mal für AC:V benches  Gerne in der Siedlung am Wasserfall mit Blick auf Häuser und Wald. Hab ich bis dato die meiste Last.


----------



## DerSchlaefer (29. November 2020)

Habe mir gerade 3D Mark gekauft und entschuldigt mein Unwissen, aber mit Stocktest ist der Stresstest gemeint ?
Bezüglich AC:V, werde die Szene nachstellen aber vorher sonst die Ergebnisse aus dem internen Benchmark Tool rausgeben.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

DerSchlaefer schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade 3D Mark gekauft und entschuldigt mein Unwissen, aber mit Stocktest ist der Stresstest gemeint ?
> Bezüglich AC:V, werde die Szene nachstellen aber vorher sonst die Ergebnisse aus dem internen Benchmark Tool rausgeben.


TimeSpy und Firestrike Ultra wären am interessantesten. Wenn du hast auch der PortRoyal.



LordEliteX schrieb:


> Du bist auch ausm Westerwald?  Das war aber schon ein Stück zu fahren wenn du die Karte vor Ort abgeholt hast


Der @drstoecker kommt auch aus dem WW. Ich fahr so etwa 40min.



> Wirklich? Hier im Forum aber das genaue Gegenteil. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum PCGH im Test überdurchschnittliches Spulenfiepen vermerkt hatte.



Meine 6800er hat gar kein Rasseln, die Strixx etwas beim starten, ansonsten aus dem Case nur mit maximaler Übertaktung wahrnehmbar.


----------



## DerSchlaefer (29. November 2020)

Die ersten AC:V Ergebnisse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Maximale Einstellung und nichts angepasst.
Werde für die nachgestellte Szene diesen Beitrag bearbeiten.
Mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen, die Bilder die gerade noch hier waren, sind nicht mit Max Einstellung gewesen
Korrigiere es gleich


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt in Max Einstellung, läuft aber immer noch flüssig.


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. November 2020)

Das schaut doch schon mal gut aus  danke.


----------



## Dudelll (29. November 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wirklich? Hier im Forum aber das genaue Gegenteil. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum PCGH im Test überdurchschnittliches Spulenfiepen vermerkt hatte.


Zumindest im Luxx und auf YT hatte ich das jetzt öfter mal gelesen/gesehen, die non xt die ich hier hatte hatte auch kein übermäßiges fiepen. Kann aber auch gut sein das ich so hohe Frequenzen einfach schlecht höre, bin da von meiner Arbeit etwas geschädigt. Hat in dem Fall also evtl. Vorteile ^^


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

So mein Frauchen mal in Ihr neues Mutterschiff eingewiesen, hoffentlich hab ich jetzt meine Ruhe und kann mich endlich mal der Karte widmen. ich hab ehrlich gesagt aktuell noch nicht mal ne Ahnung wo ich den Radi überhaupt verbauen soll...


----------



## G0NZ0 (29. November 2020)

Draußen. Dann gehen vllt noch paar MHz mehr


----------



## DerSchlaefer (29. November 2020)

Für Gurdi die 3D Mark Ergebnisse. Habe die auch veröffentlicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

Zum Vergleich meine (ebenfalls eine Sapphire, SAM aktiviert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der @drstoecker kommt auch aus dem WW. Ich fahr so etwa 40min.


Wie klein die Welt ist  

Ich hoffe das Alternate bald meine 6800 schickt. 
Wie viel packt der Kühler eigentlich? Lohnt sich Oc mit dem Kühler oder wird die zu laut.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der @drstoecker kommt auch aus dem WW. Ich fahr so etwa 40min.



Die fahr ich auch etwa dorthin aus dem WW-Randgebiet...


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Wie klein die Welt ist
> 
> Ich hoffe das Alternate bald meine 6800 schickt.
> Wie viel packt der Kühler eigentlich? Lohnt sich Oc mit dem Kühler oder wird die zu laut.


Mit leicht reduzierter Spannung recht gut. Mein Balanced Setting mit der Karte. Powerlimit wird nicht ausgeschöpft so, kann man aber auch noch weiter reduzieren wenn man möchte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bringt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Machen wir hier bald ne Red WestWood Gruppe auf oder was


----------



## DerSchlaefer (29. November 2020)

@Gurdi und bei mir läuft es ohne Sam und ist doch recht dicht beieinander. Evt kommt SAM noch raus für den 3700 Prozessor.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

DerSchlaefer schrieb:


> @Gurdi und bei mir läuft es ohne Sam und ist doch recht dicht beieinander. Evt kommt SAM noch raus für den 3700 Prozessor.


Sieht gut aus würde ich sagen, zur zeit sind sehr wenig Karten unterwegs daher fällt ein einsortieren der Chipgüte recht schwer. Meine dürfte aber schon ein sehr gutes Exemplar sein.


			https://www.3dmark.com/search#advanced?test=spy%20P&cpuId=&gpuId=1347&gpuCount=0&deviceType=ALL&memoryChannels=0&country=&scoreType=overallScore&hofMode=false&showInvalidResults=false&freeParams=&minGpuCoreClock=&maxGpuCoreClock=&minGpuMemClock=&maxGpuMemClock=&minCpuClock=&maxCpuClock=


----------



## hugo-03 (29. November 2020)

OC ist von AMD sehr begrenzt, ich frage mich ob vielleicht die Fehlerquote hoch geht das AMD da sperrt?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1wqWKwWiL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> OC ist von AMD sehr begrenzt, ich frage mich ob vielleicht die Fehlerquote hoch geht das AMD da sperrt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe das auch nicht warum man nicht mehr Takt einstellen kann. Es ist eigentlich nicht üblich einen Takt einstellbar zu machen den man auch stets und ständig erreicht. Derzeit habe ich auch noch keinen weg gefunden das zu verändern. Meine Karte würde sicher für den ein oder anderen benchrun auch über 2,8Ghz schaffen.


----------



## big-maec (29. November 2020)

Ich denke mal, da zeigt die GPU-KI den Overclockern den Stinkefinger. 
Bin mal gespannt ob AMD im Design der GPU da wirklich den Riegel vorgeschoben hat.

EDIT: Es gibt auch noch gar kein AMD RDNA 2 Whitepaper zum herunterladen.

Nur das hier gefunden, Musik ist schonmal gut:


			https://www.amd.com/de/technologies/rdna-2


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

Der Treiber sperrt es so oder so, selbst wenn es derzeit jemand eingestellt bekommt(was ich ja prinzipiell kann) geht der Treiber quasi in eine Art Grundmodus und die Karte taktet nur noch mit 560Mhz.
Es ist vollbracht. Noctua NF A12x25 + Interposerkühlung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (29. November 2020)

@Gurdi 
Sieht gut aus!!!


----------



## Edelhamster (29. November 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1333124242599194625

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

Das ein oder andere Kabel noch an die neuen Begebenheiten anpassen und die ganze Lüfterphalanx muss ich noch neu programmieren. Ich weiß gar nicht woran ich die überhaupt noch ausrichten soll, ich hab nichts mehr was wirklich Hitze produziert wo ich die Sensoren einsetzen könnte....

@Edelhamster Alter die Säcke ey...
Hab grad das Teil hier verbaut


----------



## big-maec (29. November 2020)

Oh, Gurdi was Nu?
So langsam kommen die kleine Unterschiede ans Tageslicht, womit keiner gerechnet hat. 
Ob es wohl noch mehr Überraschungen gibt?


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

Harren wir mal der Dinge, das dürfte ein Monster werden unter Wasser....


----------



## Duvar (29. November 2020)

Wenn das Teil die 3GHz packt, dann dreh ich am Rad^^
Schon ein Träumchen die Karte, also für den MSRP Preis würde ich die direkt jetzt kaufen^^


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn das Teil die 3GHz packt, dann dreh ich am Rad^^
> Schon ein Träumchen die Karte, also für den MSRP Preis würde ich die direkt jetzt kaufen^^


Joh ich weiß zwar nicht was ich noch damit soll aber kaufen würde ich die auch für nen schlappen Taui^^


----------



## Duvar (29. November 2020)

Was machste mit deinem 6800? Wenn du das Teil nicht mehr brauchst, mach mal was Gutes wenn du verstehst was ich meine^^
Ich kann nicht mehr mit der GT 730, bin kurz vorm Kollaps XD


----------



## ATIR290 (29. November 2020)

50 zu 65%  Performance/ Watt
Sind dann bald 300 bis 350 Mehr Takt

Da wird die RTX 3090 aber wirklich enttrohnt.
Das dies mal passieren wird, hätte man vor 1,5 Jahre nicht glauben können...


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was machste mit deinem 6800? Wenn du das Teil nicht mehr brauchst, mach mal was Gutes wenn du verstehst was ich meine^^
> Ich kann nicht mehr mit der GT 730, bin kurz vorm Kollaps XD


Ich schau mal nächste Woche ob die in den HTPC passt, wenn nicht schmeiß ich die schnellst 6800er der Welt in den Ring 



ATIR290 schrieb:


> 50 zu 65%  Performance/ Watt
> Sind dann bald 300 bis 350 Mehr Takt
> 
> Da wird die RTX 3090 aber wirklich enttrohnt.
> Das dies mal passieren wird, hätte man vor 1,5 Jahre nicht glauben können...


Ja bin gespannt, mehr Shader, mehr Takt bei gleichem PowerLimit. Das wird interessant.

So läuft erstmal, hab noch ein paar Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung via MPT, seltsamerweise streiken manchmal einfach die Lüfter und gehen aus, dürfte aber nur ne Einstellungssache sein.
Für ClosedCase saugend durch den Radi und durch den Staubfilter schon mal sehr gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (29. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Edelhamster Alter die Säcke ey...
> Hab grad das Teil hier verbaut


Muss man noch sehen ob das Clocklimit bei der 6800ér dauerhaft bestand hat. 
Find das 3000MHz Limit bei der 6900ér aber eigentlich noch bescheuerter, weil so fällt die 3GHz Taktmauer ingame auch nicht und du hängst dann bestcase iwie um 2950Mhz fest. Immer mit dem Gefühl, dass dir 50 mickrige Mhz fehlen um den "entscheidenden" Schritt gehen zu können.
Dafür hätte es einfach minimum 3050 oder 3100MHz gebraucht.

Kann mir das nur so erklären, dass die Chips die Geschwindigkeiten zwar prinzipiell fahren könnten, das aber nicht lange mitmachen würden unter der dafür benötigten Spannung.
Hier würd mich interessieren, wie sieht das eigentlich aktuell mit dem MPT aus, kann man da über die 1,15 oder 1,2V bei der 6800 noch drübergehen?
Also die VII war ja bespielweise bei 1,23V oder so limitiert, mit dem MPT konnte ich aber trotzdem wenn ich wollte 1,3V geben. Ist das noch/wieder möglich?


----------



## chill_eule (29. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> wenn nicht schmeiß ich die schnellst 6800er der Welt in den Ring


Eigentlich müsstest du die zum Festpreis verlosen, wenn du fair sein willst 
Versteigern ist aber natürlich auch dein gutes Recht


----------



## Duvar (29. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest du die zum Festpreis verlosen, wenn du fair sein willst
> Versteigern ist aber natürlich auch dein gutes Recht


Hat @Dudelll ja gemacht bzw zum Einkaufspreis weitergegeben, bist du auch so fair @Gurdi?


----------



## chill_eule (29. November 2020)

Wenn er das macht gehen ja sogar hier im Marktplatz die F5-Wars los 

Ich stell schon mal meinen Campingstuhl auf den Marktplatz


----------



## Duvar (29. November 2020)

Bin zu alt für son shice und zu lahm, wenn Gurdi die fürn Einkaufspreis weitergibt, nehme ich sie ihm gerne ab, falls nicht, lasse ich jedem gerne den Vortritt  Sind doch angeblich nur noch up to 2 Monate bis die Karten breit verfügbar sind^^


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

Bei der kleinen lässt sich die Spannung anheben, bei der großen im Moment nicht.
Dadurch die ist kleine auch das OC Schwein aktuell.

So mein Setting steht. Ein paar Ingame Impressionen. Bei ACO geht nichtmal der Lüfter an weil QHD komplett CPU Limitiert ist und das mit einem 5Ghz Allcore Ryzen...
Alles QHD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (29. November 2020)

Ich verstehe ich nicht warum man den max. Clock beschränken sollte.
Damit disqualifiziert man seine eigenen Karten für jedes extrem OC und sieht dann im Vergleich schlecht aus.

Sollte die GPU durch oc Lebenszeit verlieren ist das doch mein Problem.
Ich hasse es so richtig, wenn mein oc nicht durch Siliziumqualität, meine Fähigkeiten, meine Kühlung, und meine Powerlimits/Spannung sondern durch irgendwelche dämlichen künstlichen Limits beschränkt wird.
Von mir aus sollen die doch auf jede Karte einen markierten "XOC"-Resistor setzten,
den man dann selbst ablöten kann. Damit verändert sich dann die ID der Karte (wie bei Pro Karten)
und man verzichtet damit auf jede Gewährleistung etc. hat aber keine künstlichen Limits mehr.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

Ich kann die Entscheidung auch absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Man sieht gut an meinen Bildern dass meine Karte ohne Probleme mehr könnte wenn Sie denn dürfte. Das ist nichtmal mit aufgerissenem Powerlimit sondern Stock....


----------



## EyRaptor (29. November 2020)

Etwas mehr Spannugn dürfte die Karte dank gleichem Prozess auch easy wegstecken.
Die alten Navis haben ja schon schön mit Spannung und Verbrauch skaliert.
Da sind wir bei den bisherigen Ergebnissen noch ein gutes Stück von dem entfernt was die Chips eigentlich könnten. Sowas regt mich wirklich auf.

Wenn ich langweilige Karten für OC wollen würde, dann könnte ich auch Nvidia kaufen.
Das ist jedenfalls so meine Erfahrung seit Maxwell mit 1080ti, 1050ti und 1650Super.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

Möglich das wir eine Aufhebung über den Treiber evtl in Zukunft sehen. Man kann generell mehr einstellen via MPT, aber der Treiber resette dann die Karte auf eine Art Basis Modus.
Beim Speicher das selbe, der ist lange nicht am Limit. Seltsam dabei, ich kann wenn ich will 500Watt da durchfeuern, das macht keinen Sinn.

Auch die Spannung ist aktuell so eine Sache, man verändert mit dem Slider nicht die maximale Spannung, das entscheidet die Karte weiterhin selber. Man senkt damit quasi die Boosttable ab. Genaueres zu den Feinheiten versuche ich mal die Tage zusammen zu fassen.


----------



## EyRaptor (30. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Möglich das wir eine Aufhebung über den Treiber evtl in Zukunft sehen. Man kann generell mehr einstellen via MPT, aber der Treiber resette dann die Karte auf eine Art Basis Modus.
> Beim Speicher das selbe, der ist lange nicht am Limit. Seltsam dabei, ich kann wenn ich will 500Watt da durchfeuern, das macht keinen Sinn.
> 
> Auch die Spannung ist aktuell so eine Sache, man verändert mit dem Slider nicht die maximale Spannung, das entscheidet die Karte weiterhin selber. Man senkt damit quasi die Boosttable ab. Genaueres zu den Feinheiten versuche ich mal die Tage zusammen zu fassen.


Hm, die Symptome sind ähnlich wie Angfangs mit dem 2020er Treiber bei den Navis in Verbindung mit dem MPT. Da ist sind die Karten auch in diesen Failsafe Modus gegangen wenn man z.B. Powertarget auf über 50% angehoben hat.


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

Ich vermute aktuell es hängt an der zusammenhängenden Telemetrie der Karte. Den Spannung, Takt und Power hängen direkt kausal zusammen mit der Boosttable.


----------



## big-maec (30. November 2020)

@Gurdi 
Das erste Bild von deinen Post #2.265 zu welchem Spiel gehört das ?


----------



## Spinal (30. November 2020)

Vermutlich Jurassic World Evolution?


----------



## DerSchlaefer (30. November 2020)

Ich hatte bei AC:O in den Extrem Einstellungen nur 67 FPS, da bringt dein Build doch wesentlich höhere Leistung.
Interessant war auch, dass die Leistung der Vega und RX 6800 dicht beieinander lagen. Im Bench mit den Einstellung für die Vega hat die RX 6800 nur 7 FPS mehr.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vega und Grafikeinstellung dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


RX 6800 mit den Vega Grafikeinstellungen


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

@big-maec Jurassic World wie Spinal schon sagt, meine Tochter spielt das gerne und darf dann damit meistens meine neuen Settings auf Stabilität testen  

@DerSchlaefer Muss ich dich doch mal ärgern ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wurstpaket (30. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich kann die Entscheidung auch absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Man sieht gut an meinen Bildern dass meine Karte ohne Probleme mehr könnte wenn Sie denn dürfte. Das ist nichtmal mit aufgerissenem Powerlimit sondern Stock....


heißt Stock in diesem Fall, dass die 6800 mit dem Stock Powerlimit der 6800XT betrieben wird? Das würde auch zu den Wattzahlen passen.


----------



## DerSchlaefer (30. November 2020)

Dass das so einen großen Unterschied macht hätte ich nicht gedacht. 
Oder irgendwas ist nicht ganz sauber gelaufen, lasse es später nochmal durchlaufen


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

DerSchlaefer schrieb:


> Dass das so einen großen Unterschied macht hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> Oder irgendwas ist nicht ganz sauber gelaufen, lasse es später nochmal durchlaufen


Die 6800er läuft in dem Run mit 2,55Ghz, das ist Kotzgrenze.

Stock heißt in dem Bezug oben das meine XT Karten mit dem standard Powerlimit läuft dafür.


----------



## LordEliteX (30. November 2020)

Wie nah kommt man mit der 6800 am die 6800xt ran? Brauch man für die 2,55Ghz das XT Bios?


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

Für 2,55 musst du schon die Table ändern und ordentlich Saft durchschicken, also ja. Man muss aber nicht flashen!
Mit einer guten Custom dürfte das kein Thema sein.


----------



## LordEliteX (30. November 2020)

Da ich erstmal unter luft bleibe und die Referenz irgendwann bekomme wird es wohl eher weniger mit uv  

Dein balanced Setting ist mit +15% power Limit? Wenn ja ist der Kühler echt top. Bin jetzt auch nicht der krasse silent freak. Will nur im idle ruhe haben 
Meine red devil dreht auch bis 2000rpm und das ist noch ok finde ich.


----------



## Rolk (30. November 2020)

Verheizt eure raren Karten nicht. 

Hat schon jemand einen guten Sweetspot für eine 6800XT Referenz mit UV + oc gefunden?


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Da ich erstmal unter luft bleibe und die Referenz irgendwann bekomme wird es wohl eher weniger mit uv
> 
> Dein balanced Setting ist mit +15% power Limit? Wenn ja ist der Kühler echt top. Bin jetzt auch nicht der krasse silent freak. Will nur im idle ruhe haben
> Meine red devil dreht auch bis 2000rpm und das ist noch ok finde ich.


Ja das stemmt die Karte aber auch ohne Probleme und bleibt dabei leise. Das PL wird dabei in der Regel nicht ausgeschöpft und dient mehr dazu die Frametimes zu glätten. Der Lüfter ist dabei Stock.


----------



## EyRaptor (30. November 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Verheizt eure raren Karten nicht.


Wird dank der bescheuerten Limits garantiert nicht passieren.


----------



## LordEliteX (30. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja das stemmt die Karte aber auch ohne Probleme und bleibt dabei leise. Das PL wird dabei in der Regel nicht ausgeschöpft und dient mehr dazu die Frametimes zu glätten. Der Lüfter ist dabei Stock.


Dann hoffe ich das meine bald kommt. 
Alternate hat mir eben eine Mail geschickt das die nicht wissen wann Nachschub kommt.


----------



## big-maec (30. November 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Alternate hat mir eben eine Mail geschickt das die nicht wissen wann Nachschub kommt.


Mein Arbeitskollege hat die Heute schon 2 mal bekommen. Mit Entschuldigung und so weiter.


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Wird dank der bescheuerten Limits garantiert nicht passieren.


Bei allem Ärger über den Lock.
Eine Referenz 6800XT schafft Stock im Timespy etwa 17400 Grafikpunkte.
Mit Maximalen OC und das ist auch Gamestable erreiche ich mit der Strixx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind schon beachtliche 18,2%. Im Strike erreiche ich sogar über 20% Mehrperformance gegenüber der Ref. @Stock.

Die 6800 macht Stock ~14900 Punke
Mein Raketenjonny schafft satte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind auch hier sehr gute 13-14% im TS wie im FS Ex. und das bei der kleinen 2Slot Referenzdose.

Das ist wirklich bemerkenswert. Man kann hier also ordentliche Leistungssteigerungen herausholen die auch noch dazu wirklich Alltagstauglich sind. Von Rekordjagden mit Trockeneis hat der gemeine User in der Regel wenig.


----------



## blalaber (30. November 2020)

Gerade machte die AMD Webseite wieder kurz den Anschein, als dass man Karten hätte kaufen können - anstatt "nicht vorrätig" stand zwar "jetzt kaufen" da, jedoch führte der Link zu nichts und man landete auf der selben Seite wieder.. kurz später: "nicht vorrätig".. das darf doch nicht wahr sein


----------



## Dudelll (30. November 2020)

Gab kurz welche, habs immerhin bis zum Checkout geschafft, und dann nach dem Bestätigen der Bestellung : Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar 

Scheiß PayPal 2-F Authentifizieren ... gnarf


----------



## big-maec (30. November 2020)

Ja hatte es auch gesehen, bei mir war das aber schon zu spät. Zuviel drauf geklickt, dann wird man auch gesperrt.


----------



## G0NZ0 (30. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Zuviel drauf geklickt, dann wird man auch gesperrt.


Man darf es nicht übertreiben, das stimmt. Oder halt zwei DSL Anschlüsse haben, dann kannst schnell wechseln 

Bin gespannt, ob ich es mal treffe wenn welche da sind. Hab die Seite auch meistens offen und aktualisier immer wieder mal. Aber sonst klappt es bestimmt bei der 6900er


----------



## blalaber (30. November 2020)

Ist ja schwerer als ein 6er im Lotto..


----------



## big-maec (30. November 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Man darf es nicht übertreiben, das stimmt. Oder halt zwei DSL Anschlüsse haben, dann kannst schnell wechseln


IP wechseln reicht nicht, oder nicht nötig. Musste die Cookies und Website Daten löschen, dann geht es wieder.


----------



## Skajaquada (30. November 2020)

Meine RX6800xt hat anscheinend das Zeitliche gesegnet 
Jedes Game oder Benchmark stürzt nach einigen Sekunden ab, trotz neuer Treiberinstallation und Reset. Und das ohne Übertaktung oder hohe Temperaturen, häufig direkt Blackscreen und Neustart sobald Last drauf kommt. 
Einzig im Desktopbetrieb läuft sie noch, beim Rendern schmiert sie auch direkt weg.
Extrem ärgerlich und ohne die Möglichkeit auf Ersatz ein echtes Problem


----------



## G0NZ0 (30. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> IP wechseln reicht nicht, oder nicht nötig. Musste die Cookies und Website Daten löschen, dann geht es wieder.


Bei mir war es an meinem normalen Rechner gesperrt und am Laptop auch. Als ich ins andere DSL bin gings wieder 



Skajaquada schrieb:


> Meine RX6800xt hat anscheinend das Zeitliche gesegnet


Mein Beileid oO


----------



## big-maec (30. November 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Bei mir war es an meinem normalen Rechner gesperrt und am Laptop auch.


Wie gesagt, erst als ich  die Cookies und Browserdaten gelöscht habe ging es sofort wieder.


Skajaquada schrieb:


> Meine RX6800xt hat anscheinend das Zeitliche gesegnet
> Jedes Game oder Benchmark stürzt nach einigen Sekunden ab, trotz neuer Treiberinstallation und Reset. Und das ohne Übertaktung oder hohe Temperaturen, häufig direkt Blackscreen und Neustart sobald Last drauf kommt.
> Einzig im Desktopbetrieb läuft sie noch, beim Rendern schmiert sie auch direkt weg.
> Extrem ärgerlich und ohne die Möglichkeit auf Ersatz ein echtes Problem


Beim Händler anrufen oder per Mail und den Ablauf im Vorfeld klären.  Am besten vorher mit einer anderen Grafikkarte gegen Checken, ob es wirklich die Karte ist.


----------



## G0NZ0 (30. November 2020)

Hatte erst den Browser gewechselt, dann den Rechner und dann eben den Anschluss. Vielleicht hat AMD mehrere Methoden, um uns von ihrer Website fernzuhalten^^


----------



## Chatstar (30. November 2020)

Was erreichen eure 6800er den so in unigine superposition 4k optimized?


----------



## drstoecker (30. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Meine RX6800xt hat anscheinend das Zeitliche gesegnet
> Jedes Game oder Benchmark stürzt nach einigen Sekunden ab, trotz neuer Treiberinstallation und Reset. Und das ohne Übertaktung oder hohe Temperaturen, häufig direkt Blackscreen und Neustart sobald Last drauf kommt.
> Einzig im Desktopbetrieb läuft sie noch, beim Rendern schmiert sie auch direkt weg.
> Extrem ärgerlich und ohne die Möglichkeit auf Ersatz ein echtes Problem


Setz das System mal neu auf wenn du kannst, vllt liegt das Problem auch beim Netzteil.


----------



## Skajaquada (30. November 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Setz das System mal neu auf wenn du kannst, vllt liegt das Problem auch beim Netzteil.


Da ich vorher 2 GPUs verbaut hatte, bin ich mit einem 1000W beQuiet eher etwas oversized 
Interessanterweise laufen Benchmarks wie 3D Mark ohne Probleme, auch die Benchmarks der Games (Metro Exodus z.B.).
Die Games an sich aber nicht, bis auf Witcher 3. Das läuft komischerweise ohne Probleme, aber sogar Kerbal Space Program schmiert ab 
Glaub ich setze das System noch mal neu auf und installiere alles neu, irgendwas ist da schief....


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

Klingt ungewöhnlich, was macht die Telemetrie der Karte dabei?


----------



## Mottekus (30. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hat @Dudelll ja gemacht bzw zum Einkaufspreis weitergegeben, bist du auch so fair @Gurdi?


Ich bin auch immernoch sehr dankbar dafür


----------



## Skajaquada (30. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klingt ungewöhnlich, was macht die Telemetrie der Karte dabei?


Das ist eine gute Frage, sie hat eigentlich keine abnormalen Werte. Sie fährt dann einfach direkt auf Idle runter und läuft weiter.
Ich kann auch mittlerweile die Radeon Software nicht mehr aufrufen.
Daher gehe ich mittlerweile auch von einem Softwareproblem aus. Beim harten Neustart wird ja leider nicht mehr viel geloggt, aber in den Windows Logs stehen häufiger Fehler der Radeon Treiber.
Ich mach erstmal das System neu. Wollte damit zwar warten bis der 5900x da ist, aber der wurde mir jetzt für frühestens Januar angekündigt


----------



## drstoecker (30. November 2020)




----------



## Duvar (30. November 2020)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Ich bin auch immernoch sehr dankbar dafür


Viel Spaß mit der Karte, ich gehe nicht davon aus das ich in nächster Zeit eine GPU oder CPU bekomme.
Vielleicht ist es auch besser so, bei dem Stress den ich am Hals habe und demnächst noch stärker haben werde.


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit der Karte, ich gehe nicht davon aus das ich in nächster Zeit eine GPU oder CPU bekomme.
> Vielleicht ist es auch besser so, bei dem Stress den ich am Hals habe und demnächst noch stärker haben werde.


Kenn ich irgendwo her, komme kaum dazu mein Spielzeug zu benutzen 
Der olle Renault den ich geholt habe macht schon am zweiten Tag Ärger, Fensterscheibe Fahrerseite hat sich ausgehackt...


----------



## DerLachs (30. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich schau mal nächste Woche ob die in den HTPC passt, wenn nicht schmeiß ich die schnellst 6800er der Welt in den Ring


Ich verwahre sie gerne. 

Hast du mal UV mit der Karte getestet?


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

Hattes nur mal kurz für Duvar angerissen, habs aber nicht mehr im Kopg. Wenn die in den HTPC gehen sollte wird das aber wieder ein Thema für mich, da dort max 200Watt drin rum föhnen sollen.


----------



## DerLachs (30. November 2020)

Wäre an einem Bericht sehr interessiert.


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

Hier den hab ich noch im Archiv gefunden. Ist jetzt natürlich ein extremes Beispiel @Duvar steht drauf^^ 
Aber 230Watt Gesamtsystem bei der Bolide die ich hier stehen hab (5900X, einiges an Lüftern und Hardware) sind schon ne Ansage.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (30. November 2020)

Hab´s drüben schon gepostet, aber es stimmt doch zuversichtlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLachs (30. November 2020)

@Gurdi 
Weißt du noch, wie hoch der Leistungsverlust im Vergleich zu Stock war?


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2020)

Nein hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf, steht aber meine ich irgendwo hier im Thread, nur wo bei dem ganzen Stuss den wir hier schreiben


----------



## big-maec (1. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> nur wo bei dem ganzen Stuss den wir hier schreiben


Ist kein Stuss, das sind wichtige Aufzeichnungen für die Nachwelt. Außerdem finden hier wichtige Marktanalysen, Psychologische Auswertungen und wichtige erst Informationen für Redakteure statt.
Man kann ja auch bei Interessanten Antworten Lesezeichen machen.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi

Ist dies bitte eine RX 6800 mit extremsten OC und wieviel zieht damit die Karte
oder umgebaut auf Wasser ?

Danke.


----------



## Mottekus (1. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit der Karte, ich gehe nicht davon aus das ich in nächster Zeit eine GPU oder CPU bekomme.
> Vielleicht ist es auch besser so, bei dem Stress den ich am Hals habe und demnächst noch stärker haben werde.


Danke sehr.

Und ich wünsche dir, dass der Stress sich bei dir alsbald legt


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Ist dies bitte eine RX 6800 mit extremsten OC und wieviel zieht damit die Karte
> oder umbebaut auf Wasser ?
> ...


Eine Voll ausgereizte 6800 verbraucht annähernd an die 300Watt und erreicht knapp die Leistung einer XT Stock.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Dezember 2020)

https://www.golem.de/news/radeon-rx...ten-wurden-kaum-ausgeliefert-2011-152465.html


----------



## G0NZ0 (1. Dezember 2020)

Das klingt ja sehr berauschend 
Wüsste gerne mal wie es im deutschen Markt aussieht


----------



## big-maec (1. Dezember 2020)

Wenn man so was liest, wie war das mit dem Esel und der Möhre. Ach ja AMD hält mir Grafikkarten und CPUs vor der Nase und ich komme nicht dran.


----------



## G0NZ0 (1. Dezember 2020)

Nein, es sind nur Bilder. Echte Hardware gibts nicht


----------



## LordEliteX (1. Dezember 2020)

Versandbestätigung von Alternate  
Hoffe morgen kommt sie


----------



## blalaber (1. Dezember 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Nein, es sind nur Bilder. Echte Hardware gibts nicht


Deswegen gibt es bei Ebay ja auch so viele Bilder zu kaufen!


----------



## big-maec (1. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Versandbestätigung von Alternate
> Hoffe morgen kommt sie


Welche hast du denn bestellt ? 
Mein Arbeitskollege  wartet noch auf die Asus 6800 XT Strix seit letzter Woche.


----------



## LordEliteX (1. Dezember 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Welche hast du denn bestellt ?
> Mein Arbeitskollege  wartet noch auf die Asus 6800 XT Strix seit letzter Woche.


Die 6800 Referenz. Am 24.11 bestellt.


----------



## Mottekus (1. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Die 6800 Referenz. Am 24.11 bestellt.


Ein Kollege von mir hat sich die Nitro+ bestellt und mir eben berichtet, dass sein Bestellung innerhalb Alternate als abgeschlossen bzw. erledigt angezeigt wird. Lieferdienst wird ihm DHL ausgewiesen, aber noch keine Paketnummer etc. 
Bin bisl neidisch.
Andererseits hat er 979 gelöhnt.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2020)

So Jungs, schweren Herzen verkaufe ich den kleinen Raketenjonny 
Da ich eh bald im renovierungsstress bin wäre die Karte einfach Verschwendung derzeit im HTPC.
Ehe sich jemand beschwert ich hätte nicht Bescheid gegeben.


			PC Games Hardware - Login


----------



## Mottekus (1. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So Jungs, schweren Herzen verkaufe ich den kleinen Raketenjonny


Starke Aktion von dir   
Dem dann glücklichen Viel Spaß damit und dir zügiges vorankommen bei der Renovierung.


----------



## Edelhamster (1. Dezember 2020)

RX 6900XT Custom-Karten scheinen bestätigt zu sein.








						Custom AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT graphics cards are coming - VideoCardz.com
					

Overclockers.ru claims that AMD gave a green light to AIBs to produce custom models featuring Radeon RX 6900 XT SKU.  AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT custom models are in development According to the article, AMD board partners will be allowed to make custom designs based on Navi 21 XTX GPU. The story...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das war wohl nix @Gurdi


It is unclear why AMD has so far not confirmed the custom RX 6900 XT series. MyDrivers thinks that AMD might be reluctant to do so, due to the very limited supply of Navi 21 GPU.

Die Bordpartner überlegen noch ob Sie Karten auflegen dazu, das AMD diese freigibt heißt ja nicht das jeder eine macht.
Trotzdem geile Sache, wäre nächstes Jahr evtl. ne Option.


----------



## Duvar (1. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So Jungs, schweren Herzen verkaufe ich den kleinen Raketenjonny
> Da ich eh bald im renovierungsstress bin wäre die Karte einfach Verschwendung derzeit im HTPC.
> Ehe sich jemand beschwert ich hätte nicht Bescheid gegeben.
> 
> ...


Nett aber 800€ sind schon ein stolzer Preis für eine non X Ref Karte.
Wünsche dem Käufer viel Spaß damit^^
Dein Vk Thread wurde geschlossen, musst schon die GPU selbst mit Name Datum etc posten, Verpackung zählt net.


----------



## Edelhamster (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke das wurde vorher nicht bestätigt weil erstmal wie blöd die "kastrierten" Die´s in Form der 6800ér verkauft werden sollten.
So limitiert wie uns weißgemacht wurde wird die 6900ér in spätestens drei Monaten auch niemals mehr sein.
Fiji in Form der FuryX war ein vollaktiver Die, Vega64 hatte einen vollaktiven Die, die 5700XT hatte einen vollaktiven Die - und auf einmal soll das was besonderes sein? Wobei so "Schwierigkeiten" wie vergossener Interposer und HBM ja nichtmal mehr mit von der Partie sind.
Wir befinden uns aktuell halt einfach noch in einer frühen Phase der Markteinführung und die Nachfrage ist durch Corona, und einen von Juli/September auf einen November/Dezember Releasezeitraum, also unmittelbar vor die Holiday-Season, nach hinten verschoben worden.

Bin ziemlich sicher, dass in Q1 fast jeder Boardpartner mindestens eine Prestige-6900ér bringen wird wenn Sie denn jetzt können/dürfen, wovon ich ausgehe.
Ist am Ende doch auch ehrlich kein Aufwand - im Zweifel wird einfach der vollaktive Chip auf´s vernünftige 6800er PCB gesetzt, paar Aufkleber und die Verpackung angepasst und fertig ist der Lack.

edit: am interessantesten für mich ist jetzt eigentlich nur noch ob und wann die Taktsperre aufgehoben/ausgehebelt wird. Das ist ein produktpolitischer/firmenpolitischer Move den ich seitens AMD gerade noch nicht verstehen kann.
Aber es scheint ja immerhin bereits Ansätze zu geben - egal ob AMD will oder nicht - bewusst einen Riegel vorgeschoben hat oder nicht.

edit 2: doch, der Riegel wurde bewusst vorgeschoben^^ siehe 5600XT und 6800 mit 2,8GHz und 6900 dann mit 3,0GHz.
Das sind dann auch einfach Entwicklungen bei AMD die ich schade finde. Scheinbar echt vorbei die Zeiten wo man eine 7950 zu einer 7970 flashen konnte 
Hoffentlich findet die Community trotzdem noch Ihre Wege.

edit 3: die Polaris-Karten damals waren noch geil - 8GB VRAM verbaut aber mit der Angabe und zum Preis von nur 4GB verkauft 
So, jetzt hör ich auf. Jute Nacht.


----------



## Duvar (1. Dezember 2020)

Will endlich mal Karten sehen, diese unverschämten Preise müssen endlich aufhören.
Alternate heute für ne Sapphire Nitro+ 849€ (non X Karte).
Mich wunderts das die Karten dennoch gekauft werden bei den Preisen.
Bevor ich solch einen Scalper Preis zahle, warte ich auf bessere Verfügbarkeit und hole mir gleich eine geile 6900XT Karte für 999€. Ob man dafür nun 2 Monate warten muss oder nicht spielt für mich keine Rolle.


----------



## DerLachs (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde bei UVP auch zuschlagen, aber die momentanen Preise sind eine Unverschämtheit.


----------



## Duvar (1. Dezember 2020)

Ja leider, passt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Vllt ist ja die 3060Ti breitflächig verfügbar für 399€^^
Immerhin kommt die mit OC knapp an eine 3070/2080Ti 6800 ran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch beim Performance per Watt spielt die kleine oben mit:
Über einer 6800 heisst schon was.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne OC hängt man aber schon 12% hinter einer Radeon 6800, mit OC wird man die Gap einigermaßen schließen, aber die 8GB sind halt grottig, dafür nur angeblich 399€. Mal sehen wie die Preise in real aussehen werden, vermute da 500€+ aktuell.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLachs (1. Dezember 2020)

Naja, ich hoffe immer noch, dass ich direkt bei AMD die 6800 für 580 Euro schieße. Das ist eigentlich schon über meinem Vernunftslimit für eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## Duvar (1. Dezember 2020)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Naja, ich hoffe immer noch, dass ich direkt bei AMD die 6800 für 580 Euro schieße. Das ist eigentlich schon über meinem Vernunftslimit für eine Grafikkarte.


Ja wäre toll wenn AMD mal seine Lager füllt, wäre auch mit der Referenzkarte zufrieden zu der UVP.
Echt brutal wie die Händler einen abzocken.

Die Boardpartner zahlen doch niemals die UVP Preise, verstehe nicht warum AMD nicht richtig absahnt mit ihrem eigenen Shop und den guten Ref.karten.


----------



## DerLachs (1. Dezember 2020)

Die Referenzkarten sind dieses Mal auch richtig gut, also hätte ich da kaum Bauchschmerzen. Ich bin so wie du eher ein Fan von UV und würde auf die letzten 5-10% Leistung verzichten, wenn man damit den Verbrauch drücken kann. Und spätestens dann sollten die Karte auch leise bzw. kühl sein.


----------



## Duvar (1. Dezember 2020)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Die Referenzkarten sind dieses Mal auch richtig gut, also hätte ich da kaum Bauchschmerzen. Ich bin so wie du eher ein Fan von UV und würde auf die letzten 5-10% Leistung verzichten, wenn man damit den Verbrauch drücken kann. Und spätestens dann sollten die Karte auch leise bzw. kühl sein.


Man muss nicht mal wirklich auf sonderlich groß Leistung verzichten, glaub bei Igors eher schlechtem Modell der 6800 waren es 2% weniger Performance ggü stock aber bei unter 180W mit UV. Kann sich also sehen lassen, wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, verstehe ich nicht, warum AMD nicht selber richtig absahnt mit ihrem eigenen Shop.


----------



## DerLachs (1. Dezember 2020)

Bei 2% weniger Performance wäre ich auch zufrieden. 

Ich glaube, bei einer höheren UVP würden viele aus Prinzip zu Nvidia greifen und wenn AMD jetzt selber die Preise erhöht, wird der Shitstorm nicht kleiner.  Aber es ist alles sehr seltsam momentan. Teilweise wird die 6800 XT für 1000 Euro angeboten und verkauft auf Ebay.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Will endlich mal Karten sehen, diese unverschämten Preise müssen endlich aufhören.
> Alternate heute für ne Sapphire Nitro+ 849€ (non X Karte).
> Mich wunderts das die Karten dennoch gekauft werden bei den Preisen.
> Bevor ich solch einen Scalper Preis zahle, warte ich auf bessere Verfügbarkeit und hole mir gleich eine geile 6900XT Karte für 999€. Ob man dafür nun 2 Monate warten muss oder nicht spielt für mich keine Rolle.


Ich kann auch warten, scalperpreise nein danke.
6800xt/6900xt und 5900x müssen eben noch etwas warten, ist ja nicht so das ich mit meiner 5700xt Strix und dem 3900x langsam unterwegs bin.
@Gurdi 
Raketenjonny ist der Kracher!!!


----------



## onlygaming (2. Dezember 2020)

Bis ne 6800 XT verfügbar ist muss die 1080 herhalten. Durch WQHD hab ich nun einen Leistungsmangel, während meine Karte bisher bei 0,82V bei 1800 Mhz und Mem @ Stock gechillt hat, gibts jetzt auf die Fre*** 

Chiptakt liegt jetzt bei 2060 Mhz unter Last.
Beim Memory hab ich aktuell +700 Mhz. 750 laufen nicht. 725 schon.
Hätte nicht gedacht das man da so krasse Reserven hat.

Mal beobachten ob das so bleibt. Beim Firestrike komme ich beim Graphicsscore so von 7539 auf 8112 Punkte.

Die Nitro + sieht ja schon sehr interessant aus. Aber zu den Preisen niemals 
Mal sehen ob AMD recht behält und in 1 - 2 Monaten UVP Preise am Start sind.


----------



## openSUSE (2. Dezember 2020)

Ist hier der Austausch in Sachen mining ok? Frage weil sich hier offensichtlich nur Gamer austauschen.

Mit programmierbaren PCI-E G4 Switches und mächtig "Trick17 SpeicherMagic" schaffen wir es nun im durschnitt mit 4 6800XT Karten auf ca 400MH/s und da geht noch mehr. 

Das wird die beste AMD-FineWine Karte ever!


----------



## LordEliteX (2. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi hast du noch das 6800xt Bios  
Würde gerne mit dem MPT die 6800 mal voll ausreizen.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2020)

Ja hab ich.








						Upload files for free - Navi_21_XT.rom - ufile.io
					

Download Navi_21_XT.rom for free from ufile.io instantly, no signup required and no popup ads




					ufile.io


----------



## DARPA (2. Dezember 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ist hier der Austausch in Sachen mining ok? Frage weil sich hier offensichtlich nur Gamer austauschen.
> 
> Mit programmierbaren PCI-E G4 Switches und mächtig "Trick17 SpeicherMagic" schaffen wir es nun im durschnitt mit 4 6800XT Karten auf ca 400MH/s und da geht noch mehr.
> 
> Das wird die beste AMD-FineWine Karte ever!


Mining interessiert mich eigentlich nicht. Aber steht die Radeon VII immer noch so gut da?

Die gehen nämlich immer noch gebraucht für 700€ weg. Wär gut, wenn das noch nen Moment so bleibt  Bis ich endlich den Nachfolger in der Hand habe.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Mining interessiert mich eigentlich nicht. Aber steht die Radeon VII immer noch so gut da?
> 
> Die gehen nämlich immer noch gebraucht für 700€ weg. Wär gut, wenn das noch nen Moment so bleibt  Bis ich endlich den Nachfolger in der Hand habe.


Ja die VII geht immer noch in einigen Währungen hervorragend durch den rasend schnellen Speicher.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2020)

Lagernd


			https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/Radeon-RX-6800-GAMING-OC-16GB-Grafikkarte/html/product/1697045?


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. Dezember 2020)

Für nur 859€, ein echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## blautemple (2. Dezember 2020)

Und die hat echt jemand gekauft


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2020)

Besser als nichts....Wenn ich mir die Preise anschaue für 3060Ti heute ist das ja fast schon ein Schnapper.


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. Dezember 2020)

Du hast eine 3060Ti gesehen? Bist du dir sicher?
Hab ja spaßeshalber mal Alternate um 15 Uhr aufgerufen. Ging sehr zäh


----------



## schnufflon84 (2. Dezember 2020)

Alternate hat sehr viele 3060ti´s und auch paar 3080er auf Lager


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. Dezember 2020)

Na wenigstens ist dann mal eine GPU auch verfügbar (auch wenn ich an der nicht interessiert bin). Entspannt vllt die Lage bei den anderen^^


----------



## schnufflon84 (2. Dezember 2020)

Holt euch lieber 6800XT´s^^


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. Dezember 2020)

Das würde ich ja gerne - aber da gibts ja keine (zumindest nicht <= UVP). Dazu hätte ich halt gerne ein Ref-Design. Oder dieses selektierte Asrock-Teil. Soll ja auch Ref. sein.

Die Alphacool Blöcke für Ntro usw. sehen halt eh nicht schön aus. Sowas tu ich mir nicht an.


----------



## LordEliteX (2. Dezember 2020)

So meine Ref 6800 ist eingebaut 
Hab mal einfach spaßeshalber alle Regler nach Rechts gedreht war aber leider nicht Stable ^^
Kann die Spannung auch nicht erhöhen. Wird wohl erst mit dem MPT und dem 6800XT Bios klappen.


----------



## schnufflon84 (2. Dezember 2020)

Hab für meine Referenzkarte 780,- bezahlt.. zwar auch "zu viel", aber wenn man sich die aktuelle Preislage so anschaut bin ich eigentlich mittlerweile ganz zufrieden..
PS.: ich versuche am 8.12. eine 6900XT zu bekommen.. falls mir das gelingt kannst du für 780,- meine Referenzkarte haben


----------



## LordEliteX (2. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann meine Karte nicht undervolten. Ist das so gewollt? 
Egal was ich einstelle er bleibt bei den 1025mV


----------



## Wurstpaket (2. Dezember 2020)

geht aktuell nur mit weniger Takt.


----------



## LordEliteX (2. Dezember 2020)

Ah ok gut zu wissen.
Geht das denn mit dem MPT schon?

Edit:
Takt liegt dauerhaft über 2400Mhz an.

Edit: Die Karte hat so krasses Spulenfiepen -.-


----------



## DerSchlaefer (2. Dezember 2020)

Meine 6800 hat so gar kein Spulenfiepen und es ist auch nur die Reference Karte. Kann es sein, dass das am Hersteller der Reference Karte liegen kann, ob Spulenfiepen auftritt oder nicht ?


----------



## LordEliteX (2. Dezember 2020)

Habe das ganze mal hochgeladen.
Spulenfiepen: https://voca.ro/1caJoKPDtGG2
Normal: https://voca.ro/19sAQ8DNRWJC


----------



## DerSchlaefer (2. Dezember 2020)

Das ist wirklich sehr stark  So schlimm habe ich das noch nie bei einer Grafikkarte gehört die ich eingebaut hatte und meine Vega 56 hatte durchaus unter Last Spulenfiepen.


----------



## LordEliteX (2. Dezember 2020)

Selbst bei 30Fps lock hat die das.
Katastrophe...


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ich kann meine Karte nicht undervolten. Ist das so gewollt?
> Egal was ich einstelle er bleibt bei den 1025mV


Du änderst mit dem Slider derzeit nicht die maximale Spannung sondern zioehst damit die Boosttable runter. Ich arbeite an einem Guide dazu.


----------



## LordEliteX (2. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du änderst mit dem Slider derzeit nicht die maximale Spannung sondern zioehst damit die Boosttable runter. Ich arbeite an einem Guide dazu.


Deine Guides sind immer top  
Leider hat sich das wohl erstmal mit der 6800 erledigt


----------



## Mottekus (2. Dezember 2020)

Sooooo.

Die RX6800 zu UVP+Versand von Dudelll ist eingetroffen.
Ich habe die Karte eingebaut und soweit funktioniert sie erstmal.
Timespy und Spielebenchmarks werde ich dann morgen machen. Für heute bin ich nach 8 Stunden Prüfung und Trockner tragen/aufbauen fertig mit schönschreiben.


----------



## C_17 (2. Dezember 2020)

Kann vllt wer seine Erfahrungen teilen wie es mit den Treibern bei der 6800/6800XT aussieht in Dx9?

Hab vor Lost Ark nächstes Jahr zu spielen und da schien es in RU Probleme mit der 5700XT+Dx9 zu geben.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Deine Guides sind immer top
> Leider hat sich das wohl erstmal mit der 6800 erledigt


Wegen dem Spulenfiepen? Mal bei dem NT ein paar Sachen ausprobiert? Oft hilft es schon die Rails umzustecken oder auf SingleRail zu schalten.



C_17 schrieb:


> Kann vllt wer seine Erfahrungen teilen wie es mit den Treibern bei der 6800/6800XT aussieht in Dx9?
> 
> Hab vor Lost Ark nächstes Jahr zu spielen und da schien es in RU Probleme mit der 5700XT+Dx9 zu geben.


Puh ich hab nichts mehr mit DX9 drauf sry


----------



## LordEliteX (2. Dezember 2020)

Habe das Straight Power 11 650W
Das hat doch Multi Rail oder? 

Mit der 5700XT gibts halt null Probleme.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Habe das Straight Power 11 650W
> Das hat doch Multi Rail oder?
> 
> Mit der 5700XT gibts halt null Probleme.


Das muss nichts heißen, Spulenzirpen kommt durch das zusammenwirken derKomponenten zustande, in einem gewissen Frequenzbereich entsteht ein unangenehmer Ton.Ähnlich wie bei Lüftern die imZusammenspiel ein Wummern erzeugen können abwohl diese leise drehen.

Probieren kostet nichts,meine hat wirklich gar kein Zirpen,nicht mal ansatzweise. Daherkann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen dass das so extrem bei dir ist und nur an der Karte liegt.

@Duvar Hab eben mal ein paar undervoltings ausprobiert,die 6800er wäre wasfür dich. Das ist wirklich eine tolle,sparsame Karte.


----------



## Duvar (3. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das muss nichts heißen, Spulenzirpen kommt durch das zusammenwirken derKomponenten zustande, in einem gewissen Frequenzbereich entsteht ein unangenehmer Ton.Ähnlich wie bei Lüftern die imZusammenspiel ein Wummern erzeugen können abwohl diese leise drehen.
> 
> Probieren kostet nichts,meine hat wirklich gar kein Zirpen,nicht mal ansatzweise. Daherkann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen dass das so extrem bei dir ist und nur an der Karte liegt.
> 
> @Duvar Hab eben mal ein paar undervoltings ausprobiert,die 6800er wäre wasfür dich. Das ist wirklich eine tolle,sparsame Karte.


Hast du die irgendwo gepostet die Resultate?
Ja eine 6800 wäre eigentlich mehr als genug für mich, aber das kann dauern, bis die preislich mal passend sind.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2020)

Nein noch nicht, heute erst in den HTPC verfrachtet um tests in der HotBox zumachen. Schlägtsich sehr gut die Karte muss ich sagen, WatchDogs in 4k MaxOut @60Fist schon nice auf der Glotzemit fettem HDR.


----------



## Duvar (3. Dezember 2020)

Hab nen 3440x1440p Monitor, also wird die 6800 eigentlich perfekt sein für mich.
Bei wv Watt biste gelandet, so wie Igor bei ca 180W mit 0.9V?


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2020)

Hab 3 Settings jetzt mal grob ermittelt,muss die aber noch testen.
Das für dich interessanteste ist sicher mein LowPower mit maximal 140Watt ASIC. Das sind dann in den meisten games eher so 115-125 was auf rund 150 Watt TBP raus läuft. Dafür muss ich aber den Standardtakt absenken. Gegenüber Stock verliert man dadurch rund 100-150Mhz.


----------



## Duvar (3. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab 3 Settings jetzt mal grob ermittelt,muss die aber noch testen.
> Das für dich interessanteste ist sicher mein LowPower mit maximal 140Watt ASIC. Das sind dann in den meisten games eher so 115-125 was auf rund 150 Watt TBP raus läuft. Dafür muss ich aber den Standardtakt absenken. Gegenüber Stock verliert man dadurch rund 100-150Mhz.


Wv Performance verliert man da wohl? Ob ich dann noch auf ca 2080Ti Niveau bin in 1440p? (die ist 4% unter der 6800 stock laut CB Test... deren 2080Ti ist 39% über der 1080Ti, wäre eigentlich bombastisch bei dem Verbrauch)


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2020)

Werd ich mal messen.


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Dezember 2020)

schnufflon84 schrieb:


> Hab für meine Referenzkarte 780,- bezahlt.. zwar auch "zu viel", aber wenn man sich die aktuelle Preislage so anschaut bin ich eigentlich mittlerweile ganz zufrieden..
> PS.: ich versuche am 8.12. eine 6900XT zu bekommen.. falls mir das gelingt kannst du für 780,- meine Referenzkarte haben



Exakt wie ich
Ebay - Sprich Privat kontaktiert und hatte 2 6800-er Karten direkt von AMD am 18-ten bekommen
1 Stück für Sich und die andere Origi. AMD River verpackt zu mir weiterversandt.


@LordEliteX​
Meine AMD Ref. 6800 Kommt heute an...

PS:
Versuch mal bitte die beiden 6+2 Pin Stecker bei der 6800-er Karte zu vertauschen...
oder einen Framelimiter unter Wattman! zu setzen.
Hast ja bereits gemacht, aber probier ausschliesslich unter Wattman den Limiter! (unbedingt)


----------



## DerSchlaefer (3. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Kann vllt wer seine Erfahrungen teilen wie es mit den Treibern bei der 6800/6800XT aussieht in Dx9?
> 
> Hab vor Lost Ark nächstes Jahr zu spielen und da schien es in RU Probleme mit der 5700XT+Dx9 zu geben.


Wenn ich heute Zeit dazu finde suche ein DX9 Spiel raus und teste die Graka darunter.


----------



## LordEliteX (3. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi Ich habe jetzt mal den anderen Anschluss vom NT genutzt, brachte leider keine Besserung. Dann habe ich von beiden Strängen jeweils ein Anschluss genutzt. Brachte auch nichts. Dann habe nur das Kabel getauscht, was auch nichts brachte.

@ATIR290 Hab die Stecker vertauscht, hat leider auch nichts gebracht. Mit dem Limiter habe ich es nicht versucht, weil ich mir die 6800 geholt habe um mehr FPS zu haben wie mit der 5700XT  und in Assasins Creed habe ich im Schnitt 80-90 FPS. Also nicht all zu hohe FPS wo man sonst Spulenfiepen erwartet.
Edit: Habe jetzt doch einfach mal schnell den Limiter angeschmissen in Wattman. Die Karte hört sich an wie eine Kreissäge. Ich höre das durch die Kopfhörer trotz Musik..


----------



## EyRaptor (3. Dezember 2020)

Dann würde ich die Karte zurückschicken.
So würde ich keine Karte benutzten wollen.


----------



## DerSchlaefer (3. Dezember 2020)

Hast du Undervolting probiert, kann auch helfen und wenn das nichts bringt dann Reklamation.


----------



## Rolk (3. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht noch in einem anderen Rechner testen. Möglicherweise wird es mit einem komplett anderen Netzteil zumindest moderat.


----------



## LordEliteX (3. Dezember 2020)

DerSchlaefer schrieb:


> Hast du Undervolting probiert, kann auch helfen und wenn das nichts bringt dann Reklamation.


Selbst bei 30 FPS wo die Karte bei 800mV rumdümpelt fiept die wie noch was.
Undervolting an sich klappt ja noch nicht richtig.




Rolk schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch in einem anderen Rechner testen. Möglicherweise wird es mit einem komplett anderen Netzteil zumindest moderat.


Ich könnte sie mal im Zweit Pc testen dort ist noch mein altes Straight Power 10 drin mit 500Watt.


----------



## DerSchlaefer (3. Dezember 2020)

@C_17 habe Dead Space 3 genommen auf die schnelle. Hoffe das Ergebnis reicht dir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles auf Maximum und eine Auflösung von 2560*1440


----------



## C_17 (3. Dezember 2020)

Das aber sehr freundlich von dir. Ja die Ergebnisse sehen ja praktikabel aus.

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob das 2021 bei Lost Ark auch so gut aussieht. Bei dem Spiel gab es in mit der 5700/5700XT enorme Probleme mit dem Dx9. Irgendwie lag das der Generation nicht.



Spoiler: Dx9









						5700XT don't support directx 9
					

Good day!  Having problems with my 5700xt.  Every time i'm trying to play any game that works only on directx 9 i have game crash or even reboot.  For example im trying to play Lost Ark Online on russian server,and every time i'm moving to next location i got game crash.Localization...




					community.amd.com
				







Hab selbst in RU gespielt, da gab es mit der 1080 keine Probleme.


----------



## LordEliteX (3. Dezember 2020)

Auch im zweit Rechner fiept das Ding wie ne Kreissäge


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2020)

Dann wirst du die wohl leider zurücksenden müssen, die wird irgendwie nen Schuss haben. Die 6800er ohne XT sind eigentlich handzahm was das angeht.


----------



## LordEliteX (3. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann wirst du die wohl leider zurücksenden müssen, die wird irgendwie nen Schuss haben. Die 6800er ohne XT sind eigentlich handzahm was das angeht.


Jap leider. 
Habe Alternate schon angeschrieben und gefragt ob ein Austausch möglich ist, auch wenn ich lange warten muss. 
Wenn nicht schick ich die so zurück und warte bis sich die Liefersituation verbessert hat. 
Mit der 5700XT bin ich eigentlich noch gut bedient.


----------



## Edelhamster (3. Dezember 2020)

Alternate hat gerade die MSi, Gigabyte und XFX 6800ér ab Lager verfügbar.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2020)

720 für die XFX sind in Ordnung würde ich sagen.


----------



## Duvar (3. Dezember 2020)

Hier mal ein weiterer Test mit einer OC 6800 vs stock XT mit vielen Games:









						Radeon RX 6800 Overclocked And Tuned, Can It Catch The RX 6800 XT?
					

So, if you give the Radeon RX 6800 every single possible advantages, can it catch the Radeon RX 6800 XT? Let's find out!




					wccftech.com


----------



## C_17 (3. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 720 für die XFX sind in Ordnung würde ich sagen.


Was ist die UVP der 6800? 579 € ?
Das wären 141 € Aufpreis.


----------



## Duvar (3. Dezember 2020)

Hab mir mal Final Fantasy 7 Remake für die PS4 bestellt um die Zeit tot zuschlagen, hab ja keine nennenswerte GPU, leider kommt das Game erst Montag^^ Die Preise sind zu hoch, die Referenz Modelle sind kein Crap mehr, so dass man den Mega Aufpreis unbedingt in Kauf nehmen muss.
@Gurdi wann kommt dein Guide für 6800 OC wo man was mit dem XT Bios rumbastelt?
Wäre auch klasse, wenn du dort 2-3 Games einfügst und stock vs max OC und max UV und nen balanced Profil vergleichst.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab mir mal Final Fantasy 7 Remake für die PS4 bestellt um die Zeit tot zuschlagen, hab ja keine nennenswerte GPU, leider kommt das Game erst Montag^^ Die Preise sind zu hoch, die Referenz Modelle sind kein Crap mehr, so dass man den Mega Aufpreis unbedingt in Kauf nehmen muss.
> @Gurdi wann kommt dein Guide für 6800 OC wo man was mit dem XT Bios rumbastelt?
> Wäre auch klasse, wenn du dort 2-3 Games einfügst und stock vs max OC und max UV und nen balanced Profil vergleichst.


Wenig Zeit aktuell, ich versuche übers Wochenende was fertig zu machen.
Die kleine hat es sich schon mal in der HotBox gemütlich gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big-maec (3. Dezember 2020)

Die sieht man ja kaum. Scheint ja so eben zu passen.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2020)

Joh, keine leichte Umgebung für eine Karte der Leistungsklasse.


----------



## Apfelkind (3. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 720 für die XFX sind in Ordnung würde ich sagen.


Hab da jetzt gerade zugeschlagen. Hab zwar gestern erst die 3070 geordert, aber das eher der Annahme geschuldet, dass ich die kommenden 3-4 Monate keine 6800 unter 900€ bekommen würde. Aber für 720€ find ich das ok. Geht die Geforce halt wieder zurück.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2020)

Die kleine gefällt mir fast besser als die XT, zur UVP wäre das ein absoluter NoBrainer. Klein, sparsam, leise,schnell, super OC & UV. Tolles Gesamtpaket und die Karte ist als referenz auch hervorragend verarbeitet.


----------



## Duvar (3. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die kleine gefällt mir fast besser als die XT, zur UVP wäre das ein absoluter NoBrainer. Klein, sparsam, leise,schnell, super OC & UV. Tolles Gesamtpaket und die Karte ist als referenz auch hervorragend verarbeitet.


Laut einigen Benches (hab jetzt nicht alles gezielt überprüft jetzt) ist der Unterschied bei Raytracing aber doch schon deutlich vs dem XT Modell, ob die 6900XT teilweise auch gut für RT ist verglichen zu den Nvidia Karten?


----------



## Dudelll (3. Dezember 2020)

Die 6900 wird in RT genauso abstinken denk ich. Da ist Nvidia einfach noch nen ganzes Stück voraus.


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2020)

Man muss sich doch nur die Spezifikationen der 6900XT angucken. Da ist nichts mit groß an der 6800XT vorbeiziehen. Die Unterschiede sind noch mal deutlich geringer als zwischen 3080 und 3090 und schon da ist der Leistungsunterschied minimal.


----------



## DerSchlaefer (3. Dezember 2020)

Kann mich Gurdi da nur anschließen. Betreibe zwar kein OC oder UV aber selbst die Stock Leistung ist hervorragend und ist für meine Bedürfnisse mehr als ausreichend


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2020)

Da werden sicher keine Welten liegen, die Taktbarkeit des selektierten Chips wird interessant bei der 6900


----------



## Rolk (3. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Was ist die UVP der 6800? 579 € ?
> Das wären 141 € Aufpreis.


Bei Karten mit gutem Kühler ist aktuell alles unter 30% Aufpreis zur UVP gut. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Duvar (3. Dezember 2020)

6900XT mit 3GHz wird gute RT Performance liefern^^


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> 6900XT mit 3GHz wird gute RT Performance liefern^^


Das dürfte dann in etwa auf dem Niveau einer 80er Stock sein.


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. Dezember 2020)

Darüber kannst du uns sicher bald Auskunft geben


----------



## Duvar (3. Dezember 2020)

Alternate einige 6800 Ref Karten ab 719€ schneeeelll falls euch der Aufpreis net juckt^^



			https://www.alternate.de/html/search.html?query=rx+6800&x=0&y=0


----------



## <Phoenix> (3. Dezember 2020)

Oder eine Saphire 6800 Nitro beim Käsewirt 


			https://www.caseking.de/sapphire-nitro-radeon-rx-6800-oc-16g-16384-mb-gddr6-gcsp-216.html


----------



## drstoecker (3. Dezember 2020)

ne ne die Preise sind immer noch zu hoch, warten ist angesagt!!!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> ne ne die Preise sind immer noch zu hoch, warten ist angesagt!!!



Jepp..... vor allem, wenn schon Geld ausgeben, dann auch XT!


----------



## arthur95 (3. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Jepp..... vor allem, wenn schon Geld ausgeben, dann auch XT!


genau , bei mir kommt nur eine 6800XT oder 6900XT rein!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. Dezember 2020)

@arthur95  6900XT..... Der war gut!!! Da kannste dir ja eher in der Zoohandlung um die Ecke ein rosa Einhorn abholen!


----------



## <Phoenix> (3. Dezember 2020)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich warte auch noch auf eine Preismilderung....


----------



## Duvar (3. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naaa juckts in den Fingern?^^ Was sind schon 140€ Aufpreis? Paar mal auf Fastfood verzichten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. Dezember 2020)

*puuh*
seit fast einer Stunde bei Alternate lagernd... dass ich das noch erleben darf...


----------



## Duvar (3. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> *puuh*
> seit fast einer Stunde bei Alternate lagernd... dass ich das noch erleben darf...


Endlich die Psychos sind alle versorgt und nun sollen die mal auf Lager bleiben und verotten dort für die Preise^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Endlich die Psychos sind alle versorgt und nun sollen die mal auf Lager bleiben und verotten dort für die Preise^^



Daran glaube ich erst, wenn die Karten 24h durchgehend "on stock" sind!  Denn:

...und wenn du denkst es geht nicht mehr, kommt irgendwo ein Psycho her!

Edit:

Nach knapp über einer Stunde sind se wieder weg... bzw. alle reserviert....


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2020)

Naja ist doch schon mal ein tendenziell gutes Zeichen das es sich langsam stabilisiert.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja ist doch schon mal ein tendenziell gutes Zeichen das es sich langsam stabilisiert.


Ja, ich denke auch , dass bis zum Release der 7800XT die 6800XT für knapp über UVP zu bekommen sein wird...


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B42trkvUz4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## <Phoenix> (3. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> *puuh*
> seit fast einer Stunde bei Alternate lagernd... dass ich das noch erleben darf...


 Naaahhh, der potenzielle Käufer hatte scheinbar Gewissensbisse, Karten sind wieder zu haben xD


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Naaahhh, der potenzielle Käufer hatte scheinbar Gewissensbisse, Karten sind wieder zu haben xD


JA!
...und dafür hasse ich den potentiellen Käufer jetzt abgrundtief!! 

Denn jetzt hab ich mich über den Wucher-Tisch ziehen lassen und das Moped bestellt.. zwar keine XT aber besser wie gar nicht am PC gebastelt...


----------



## LordEliteX (3. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> JA!
> ...und dafür hasse ich den potentiellen Käufer jetzt abgrundtief!!
> 
> Denn jetzt hab ich mich über den Wucher-Tisch ziehen lassen und das Moped bestellt.. zwar keine XT aber besser wie gar nicht am PC gebastelt...


Bist nicht alleine  Wollte ursprünglich auch nicht kaufen und auf einmal lag die 6800 auf meinem Tisch 
Nur geht sie morgen zurück


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. Dezember 2020)

@LordEliteX ja, wegen dem Spulenfiepen?? Ich hab mir die Audios angehört... und kann nur sagen, dass alt sein & Jahrelang auf nem Militärflugplatz arbeiten & früher von Disco zu Disco tingeln, sich hier bezahlt macht! Ich hab da nämlich NIX gehört 

Aber wenn du das natürlich noch hörst, ists blöd, aber vielleicht bekommst du dadurch, dass die grad mal lieferbar sind auch fix nen Ersatz...


----------



## LordEliteX (3. Dezember 2020)

@0ldN3rd Ok krass  ich habs durch meine Kopfhörer gehört. Aber die Audio war auch leiser als es wirklich war.


----------



## HuricaneBF (3. Dezember 2020)

Sagt mal, wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Gewicht der Karten aus? (Speziell die 6800er)
Muss man sich da sorgen machen um den PCIe-Slot oder halten die das aus?

Meine aktuelle GTX 980 macht keine Probleme, ist aber auch etwas leichter.


----------



## DerLachs (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Preise langsam sinken. Sehr langsam, aber immerhin.  Sehe auch schon die ersten Scalper, die ihre Karten nicht sofort loswerden und das macht mich ein wenig glücklich.


----------



## HuricaneBF (3. Dezember 2020)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Preise langsam sinken. Sehr langsam, aber immerhin.  Sehe auch schon die ersten Scalper, die ihre Karten nicht sofort loswerden und das macht mich ein wenig glücklich.


Ich sitz auch schon auf heißen Kohlen!
Wären die Karten bei Alternate für 719 EUR nicht wieder ausverkauft, wäre ich wahrscheinlich schwach geworden


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. Dezember 2020)

@DerLachs Ja, nachdem ich mich nun habe über den Tisch ziehen lassen... werdet ihr sehen, ab morgen, spätestens aber Montag wird nahezu jede Karte zu UVP verfügbar sein! Ist wie immer... mach ich im Mai die Sommerreifen drauf, gibts tags drauf nochmal richtig Schnee! Mach ich Urlaub... regnets 3 Wochen am Stück! Also freut euch auf die kommende Woche!



HuricaneBF schrieb:


> Ich sitz auch schon auf heißen Kohlen!
> Wären die Karten bei Alternate für 719 EUR nicht wieder ausverkauft, wäre ich wahrscheinlich schwach geworden



Och... einfach bisschen F5 drücken auf der XFX für 719,- hab ich auch so gemacht.. die war mal da dann wieder weg...da...weg...da...weg... konnte es irgendwann nicht mehr mit ansehen...


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Dezember 2020)

@LordEliteX 

Die 6800 oder 6800XT
Du machst mir Angst zwecks dem Spulenfiepen, Knirschen
und zudem UPS hat heute nicht mal geliefert, und hoffe morgen kommt die Karte (AMD 6800) endlich


----------



## HuricaneBF (3. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Och... einfach bisschen F5 drücken auf der XFX für 719,- hab ich auch so gemacht.. die war mal da dann wieder weg...da...weg...da...weg... konnte es irgendwann nicht mehr mit ansehen...


Das kann ich gut verstehen, irgendwann will man der Karte auch n schönes, warmes Plätzchen bieten. 
Werde mal morgen wieder mein Glück versuchen. Ich hoffe, dass deine Prophezeiung aufgeht und ich sie mir zur UVP schnappen kann


----------



## LordEliteX (3. Dezember 2020)

@ATIR290 War die Sapphire 6800 ohne XT.


----------



## DerLachs (3. Dezember 2020)

HuricaneBF schrieb:


> Ich sitz auch schon auf heißen Kohlen!
> Wären die Karten bei Alternate für 719 EUR nicht wieder ausverkauft, wäre ich wahrscheinlich schwach geworden


719 ist mir zu viel, da bin ich zum Glück zu vernünftig.  700 für die XT wäre mein absolutes Maximum. Eigentlich will ich aber nicht mehr als 500 Euro ausgeben .



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @DerLachs Ja, nachdem ich mich nun habe über den Tisch ziehen lassen... werdet ihr sehen, ab morgen, spätestens aber Montag wird nahezu jede Karte zu UVP verfügbar sein! Ist wie immer... mach ich im Mai die Sommerreifen drauf, gibts tags drauf nochmal richtig Schnee! Mach ich Urlaub... regnets 3 Wochen am Stück! Also freut euch auf die kommende Woche!



Ich baue auf dich.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. Dezember 2020)

HuricaneBF schrieb:


> Ich sitz auch schon auf heißen Kohlen!
> Wären die Karten bei Alternate für 719 EUR nicht wieder ausverkauft, wäre ich wahrscheinlich schwach geworden



Na guck.... grad sind wieder 2 da für 719,-....


----------



## LordEliteX (3. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt müssten nur noch die XT's mal verfügbar sein ^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Jetzt müssten nur noch die XT's mal verfügbar sein ^^


Wie Gurdi hier ja heuer schon schrieb, denke ich nun auch, dass nach 2-3 Stunden Verfügbarkeit der 6800er... vielleicht wirklich bald eine leichte Entspannung einsetzt... natürlich sind wir wohl noch eine ganze Weile vom UVP entfernt... aberd die grundsätzliche Verfügbarkeit könnte sich ja anscheinend nun verbessern.... die letzten Tage waren die Karten ja nach wenigen Minuten wieder weg....

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...


----------



## Duvar (3. Dezember 2020)

Habt Geduld Leute, diese Aufpreise sollte man nicht supporten. Ihr habt wenigstens ordentliches GPUs im Vgl zu meiner GT730, ich sollte eigentlich der Erste sein, der zuschlägt egal wie hoch der Aufpreis ist.
Chillt doch mal noch 2 Monate.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin eingedeckt, hab für meine 90er Founders zwei nahezu gleich schnelle Karten von AMD bekommen wovon beide auch noch GoldenChips sind.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habt Geduld Leute, diese Aufpreise sollte man nicht supporten. Ihr habt wenigstens ordentliches GPUs im Vgl zu meiner GT730, ich sollte eigentlich der Erste sein, der zuschlägt egal wie hoch der Aufpreis ist.
> Chillt doch mal noch 2 Monate.



Ja, du hast natürlich recht!
Ich kann auch nur für mich sprechen, aber diese "Plandemie" kostet mich meine Ersparnisse.... hat den Plan ein Haus zu kaufen zerstört.... wird mich im nächsten Jahr meinen Job kosten und ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen... und ich bin keine 20 mehr, dass ich für die Zeit "danach" noch die Perspektive eines Neubeginns hätte....
Also bevor der Staat auch den letzten Euro nimmt... zahl ich lieber nen Wucherpreis fürs Hobby... wer weiß wann ich das genommen bekomme!


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Dezember 2020)

719€ für das kleinste Modell bis dato, da würde ich mir nur in den Arsch beißen später. Die 6900 wird spannend auch wenn ich sie wohl erst spät in den Händen halten werde.

@OldN3rd
Das klingt schon etwas verbittert. Resignieren führt nicht zum Erfolg


----------



## MfDoom (4. Dezember 2020)

die wird garantiert nicht näher an ihrer uvp liegen..


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2020)

Die 3090 hat schon ein paar Mal das Gegenteil bewiesen. Aber gut, deren UVP ist halt eigentlich auch schon Scalperei.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Dezember 2020)

Hmmm... gestern hab ich ja spontan bei Alternate die RX6800 bestellt... "Status sofort verfügbar"...
E-Mail mit Bestätigung gestern auch sofort bekommen. (Liefertermin während der Bestellung wurde 5.12.  bis 8.12. angegeben)
Jetzt hab ich eben nochmal in mein Konto bei Alternate geschaut... Siehe da:
"Nicht alle Artikel ihrer Bestellung sind aktuell vorrätig"
Kann jemand der auch dort bestellt hat was dazu sagen, quasi so aus Erfahrung?


----------



## DerSchlaefer (4. Dezember 2020)

Hatte am Montag für einen Kumpel eine 3070 bestellt. Dort stand dein beschriebener Zustand auch und ein paar Stunden später war wieder alles normal und die Karte wurde heute rausgeschickt.


----------



## Dudelll (4. Dezember 2020)

Ist normal bei Alternate. Noch schlimmer ist es wenn du mehrere Dinge bestellst, dann wartet man lustig bis irgendwann mal zufällig alles gleichzeitig auf Lager ist. Wenn man Pech hat springen zwischendurch immer wieder andere Sachen auf nicht verfügbar und du wartest eine gefühlte Ewigkeit.

Die verkaufen gefühlt ständig Sachen die Sie nicht auf Lager haben, deswegen und wegen übertrieben schlechten Erfahrungen bei Widerruf/Reklamation bestell ich da auch nicht mehr. Meiner Erfahrung nach sehe ich zumindest keinen besseren Service bei denen, den man aufgrund der tendenziell höheren Preise erwarten dürfte.


----------



## panthex (4. Dezember 2020)

Seh ich anders, aber das hängt natürlich vom Mitarbeiter ab.
Bestelle nur bei Alternate, aufgrund des schnellen Versandes und des super Supports (bisher).
Bei Mindfactory haben Sie mir meinen Account gesperrt, weil Sie mir dreimal hintereinander eine defekte R9 Nano zugesandt haben und ich die jedes Mal wieder reklamiert habe. Die 4. war dann in Ordnung und mein Account wurde dicht gemacht. Nie wieder Mindfactory für mich!
Caseking ist für mich auch noch ganz okay, allerdings meist noch teurer als Alternate.


----------



## Dudelll (4. Dezember 2020)

Macht halt jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den Shops^^ persönlich bleib ich bei mf, da hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt und Versand war immer fix.


----------



## Apfelkind (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich warte jetzt auch auf meine 719€ 6800er. Wird nun gar nicht mehr verkauft auf Alternate und durch eine OC-Version von XFS ersetzt.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Dezember 2020)

RX 6800 AMD nun erhalten und  gerade verbaut
KEIN Spulenfiepen   
aber Nachfolgender Text doch meinem Gehäuse geschuldet ?

Wie heiss wird bei Euch die 6800 bei GPU und T-Junction Temperatur ?
Habe bereits 80/82 Grad und Junction auch 90 bis 92 Grad bereits
PS: Alles Stock Auslieferungszustand belassen.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Dezember 2020)

Liegt doch im Rahmen.
Bei 4K und extremer Last sind Temps von 85 - 88° und Junction von Rund 100° keine Seltenheit, wenn man den Reviews auf YouTube glauben kann.
Schau doch einfach wie hoch die Lüfter drehen und lass diese höher drehen wenn die Temperatur niedriger sein sollte. Ansonsten hättest einfach auf eine Custom Karte gewartet.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> RX 6800 AMD nun erhalten und  gerade verbaut
> KEIN Spulenfiepen
> aber Nachfolgender Text doch meinem Gehäuse geschuldet ?
> 
> ...


Normal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ja, immer in 4K und Maximale Settings zwecks T-Junction und GPU Temp.
Lüfter auf 1750 U/ min wenn ich AMD  Monitor Tool richtig ablesen kann.

@Ralle

Will keine Custom  Teilweis-Schrott, oder Plastikbomber
Die Referenz 6800 bereits, nicht mal die 2,5 Slot Version XT fühlt sich so wertig an und nochmals vielfaches Besser als Radeon VII und die war schon Top !
So etwas Schweres und Wertiges kennt man von AMD ja normalerweise GAR NICHT!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir gabs heute keine E-Mail mehr von Alternate... Status ist noch immer "in Bearbeitung - Nicht alle Artikel verfügbar"-Blabla.... warte mal noch bis Mittwoch... dann werd ich das Ding stornieren... entweder sind die auf Lager die Karten... oder eben nicht! Dann zahl ich aber auch max den UVP! 
Mal abwarten... der Waterblock von EKWB kommt eh erst in 2 Wochen...


----------



## <Phoenix> (4. Dezember 2020)

Email Support bei Alternate ist bei mir bisher auch echt mager gewesen...

Ich hoffe dass ich dieses Jahr noch meine XT bestellen kann. CP2077 habe ich vorbestellt.

Aber ich reds mir schön. So kann ich es einmal mit GTX970 spielen und dann den direkten Vergleich zur XT ziehen.


----------



## KoLa (4. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heute keine E-Mail mehr von Alternate... Status ist noch immer "in Bearbeitung - Nicht alle Artikel verfügbar"-Blabla.... warte mal noch bis Mittwoch... dann werd ich das Ding stornieren... entweder sind die auf Lager die Karten... oder eben nicht! Dann zahl ich aber auch max den UVP!
> Mal abwarten... der Waterblock von EKWB kommt eh erst in 2 Wochen...



Bei mir die gleiche Situation, allerdings habe ich eine Antwort bekommen. Der Ansturm auf die Grakas war so groß, dass die Seite nicht schnell genug die bestände aktualisiert hat. Also haben Sie mir und dir somit auch eine Karte verkauft, die letztendlich nicht mehr auf Lager war.  Außerdem finde ich es unschön das Alternate die Karten nur verschickt und keine Abholung anbietet. Obwohl der Laden bei mir um die Ecke ist, muss ich Versandkosten bezahlen.


----------



## Dudelll (4. Dezember 2020)

Hab das glaub ich schon mal geschrieben, aber wenn ihr Twitter habt schreibt Alternate da einfach ne direkt Nachricht, die social media Leute von denen helfen echt fix. Zumindest besser als keine Antworten auf Mails zu bekommen oder stundenlang in der Warteschleife zu hängen^^


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi

Was ist das Idealste Setting für eine RX 6800
Wenn man es Kühl Leise und sparsam haben will
Wenn man das Maximale mit dem 6800-er Stock Kühler haben will, aber da denke ist der Kühler bereits Stock ziemlich am Anschlag, zwecks fehlender Potenterer Kühlung und Rippen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Dezember 2020)

Oh... bei mir steht heute morgen im Status: "Wird in der Logistik Abteilung gerade bearbeitet" ... vielleicht hab ich ja doch "Glück".... Naja, ich warte einfach mal ganz entspannt ab...


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Was ist das Idealste Setting für eine RX 6800
> Wenn man es Kühl Leise und sparsam haben will
> Wenn man das Maximale mit dem 6800-er Stock Kühler haben will, aber da denke ist der Kühler bereits Stock ziemlich am Anschlag, zwecks fehlender Potenterer Kühlung und Rippen.


Willst du das Powerlimit erhöhen oder es so lassen?


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Dezember 2020)

1x erhöhen
und 
1x so Belasssen als Stock

Also 2 Unterschiedliche Settings
Dank Dir!


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du Stock bleiben willst einfach das Powertarget nicht mit anpassen. Es kann sein dass du je nach temp den Spannungsregler auf 910-925 hochziehen musst. Den Takt sollte die Karte aber generell machen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2020)

Die Karte ist einfach ein Killer




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7DIJvNxCDec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Dezember 2020)

Nun, Meine Karte macht nur 0,950 Mv mit
Zudem explodiert dann förmlich die T-Junction , Gestern halt ...


----------



## gbm31 (5. Dezember 2020)

Sind ja wieder alle üblichen Verdächtigen an Bord.  

Eine Frage: bei meiner 6800 Nitro+ sind 1025mV default laut 20.11.2. Korrekt oder Fehler?

Ich hab mich bisher nicht tiefer als 980 getraut selber (bei 2450MHz Target) aber wenn ich jetzt sehe daß ihr hier bei 900 rumoperiert...

Irgendwie sind nicht sooo viele Karten bei Testwilligen im Umlauf hab ich den Eindruck.


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi meinst du die 6800XT würde mit meinem Netzteil noch gut funktionieren? Ist das Straight Power 11 650W


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Dezember 2020)

@gbm31

Nun, auch bei meiner sind 1,025 Volt
Ist bei den 6800 Stock Spannung
War auch bei 900 MV aber da kam beim Game: Ghost Constract Bunten Regenbogen Bälle daher.

@LordEliteX
Habe 5600X Stock
6800 Stock
und ein BeQuiet Dark Power PRO 11 650 Watt


----------



## DerSchlaefer (5. Dezember 2020)

@0ldN3rd, hatte das mit der Grafikkarte für den Kumpel gestern morgens da stehen und am Abend war sie dann unterwegs und heute Mittag dann bei mir.

Ich benutze ein BeQuiet 500 Watt Netzteil mit der 6800 und habe keinerlei Probleme. Behaupte jetzt die 650 Watt werden reichen für die XT


----------



## Rolk (5. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> @Gurdi meinst du die 6800XT würde mit meinem Netzteil noch gut funktionieren? Ist das Straight Power 11 650W


Ein L10 600W reicht jedenfalls.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Dezember 2020)

@DerSchlaefer Ja, mittlerweile hab ich auch eine Trackingnummer von Alternate... ich denke die Karte kommt dann Dienstag bei mir an... Also vom Preis abgesehen... alles gut....


----------



## Edelhamster (5. Dezember 2020)

Sieht so aus als würde bei der 6900XT ein Radeon KeyCap dabei sein. Very Nice 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1335186932989620225

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Dezember 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als würde bei der 6900XT ein Radeon KeyCap dabei sein. Very Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist als Ersatz für die bis dahin völlig zerstörte F5-Taste gedacht... Also wer so eine Karte bekommt, kann dann wenigstens als kleines Trostpflaster "on-top" seine F5-Taste sanieren!


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Sind ja wieder alle üblichen Verdächtigen an Bord.
> 
> Eine Frage: bei meiner 6800 Nitro+ sind 1025mV default laut 20.11.2. Korrekt oder Fehler?
> 
> ...


Normal, kannst du aber anheben bei der kleinen via MPT, siehe Raketenjonny. Deine Nitro packt das locker.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHGPbgdx_DI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





LordEliteX schrieb:


> @Gurdi meinst du die 6800XT würde mit meinem Netzteil noch gut funktionieren? Ist das Straight Power 11 650W


Easy.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja, das ist als Ersatz für die bis dahin völlig zerstörte F5-Taste gedacht... Also wer so eine Karte bekommt, kann dann wenigstens als kleines Trostpflaster "on-top" seine F5-Taste sanieren!


Der war klasse


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Easy.


Dann warte ich bis die Asus billiger wird  1129€ sprengt leicht mein Limit


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, Meine Karte macht nur 0,950 Mv mit
> Zudem explodiert dann förmlich die T-Junction , Gestern halt ...



Wenn du undervoltest achte auf die Lüftersteuerung, wenn die GPU Kühler bleibt drehen die Lüfter langsamer und wenn der Treiber sich nicht nach der T-Junction Temperatur richtet, geht die natürlich hoch. Zudem solltest den Luftstrom optimieren, wenn die Abwärme von solch Karten nicht optimal abgeführt kann, ist es klar dass es im cAse kuschelig wird.


----------



## Michi240281 (5. Dezember 2020)

Mal ne Frage an die Spezialisten:

Kumpel und ich haben nen neuen Rechner gebaut, einziger Unterschied, er hat nen R5 3600 und ne 6800 Ref und ich hab nen R9 5900X und ne 6800XT Ref.! Wir haben beide die Karten auf automatisch/Stock stehen.

Gestern Anno1800 gespielt, WQHD alles auf Ultra. Bei mir zeigte der Wattman GPU Power meist so 250-300W, auch schon mal 320W. Bei ihm aber nur 150-200W, höher nie! Er hat dann auf manuell gestellt und als einzige Änderung die 15% Powerlimit eingestellt. Daraufhin brachen die fps ein und die GPU Power lag max bei 150W.

Jemand ne Idee, was da los ist? Hängt er evtl in CPU Limit? Das würde dann aber ja nicht erklären, dass die Kart mit 15% mehr PowerLimit langsamer wird?!?


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Dezember 2020)

CPU Limit, Anno 1800 braucht extrem viel CPU Power.
Je größer die Stadt wird, je mehr Power braucht die CPU. Er kann es aber auch leicht selbst heraus finden, einfach den Afterburner installieren und sich die Parameter im Game anzeigen lassen. GPU Auslastung z.B. da sieht man schnell ob die CPU limitiert, wenn die GPU Auslastung sinkt, kommt die CPU nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## Michi240281 (5. Dezember 2020)

Jo Afterburner müssen wir mal schauen. Er hat nur im Wattman geschaut und dort war die CPU Auslastung immer um 10% rum, aber das erscheint mir kompletter Blödsinn zu sein! Aber warum lief die Karte dann mit mehr PowerLimit langsamer?


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

Suche nach ''rx 6800'': 43 Treffer | Mindfactory.de
					

Es wurden 43 Artikel gefunden




					www.mindfactory.de
				




gönnt euch


----------



## cloudconnected (5. Dezember 2020)

Für die STRG+R Smasher als Ersatz.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Suche nach ''rx 6800'': 43 Treffer | Mindfactory.de
> 
> 
> Es wurden 43 Artikel gefunden
> ...


Lagernd top, preis Flopp!


----------



## Apfelkind (6. Dezember 2020)

Werden aber abverkauft werden, auch für die Preise.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

Dann werden die neuen wieder teurer 3080 sind auch alle über 1000€ bei mf


----------



## Rolk (6. Dezember 2020)

Mindfactory hat ja richtige Mengen auf Lager. 
RTX3060TI, RTX3070, RTX3080, RTX3090 und RX6800. Natürlich alles mehr als bescheidene Preise, aber Lagernd ist ja schon mal ein Fortschritt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Dezember 2020)

... wollts auch grad mitteilen:









						16GB Gigabyte Radeon RX6800 Radeon RX 6800 - RX 6800 | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von Gigabyte | 16GB Gigabyte Radeon RX6800 Radeon RX 6800 :: Lagernd :: über 30 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				












						16GB XFX Radeon RX 6800 Speedster MERC319 DDR6 Black Gaming - RX 6800 | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von XFX | 16GB XFX Radeon RX 6800 Speedster MERC319 DDR6 Black Gaming :: Lagernd :: über 240 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## PCTom (6. Dezember 2020)

Leider immer noch min 190Euro über UVP .


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

Einfach nicht kaufen dann werden sie billiger die sind seit gestern drin und sind schon billiger geworden, die waren alle bei über 800 gestern.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Dezember 2020)

lag die nicht bei 649,-?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2020)

MF hat die jedenfalls seit gestern durchgängig drin und verfügbar. Entweder das Shop-System klemmt oder es wurde tatsächlich ein Grenzpreis erreicht den die Leute nicht mehr bereit sind zu zahlen.


----------



## blazin255 (6. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> MF hat die jedenfalls seit gestern durchgängig drin und verfügbar. Entweder das Shop-System klemmt oder es wurde tatsächlich ein Grenzpreis erreicht den die Leute nicht mehr bereit sind zu zahlen.


Wurden am Release Tag nicht 6800er für über 900 Euro bei Alternate verkauft?
Ich denke einfach das jeder der eine haben wollte jetzt eine hat und die "normalen" Menschen die nicht so enthusiastisch sind halt doch davon abstand nehmen.


Edit: Also die Aorus Master und Aorus Extrem im RTX 3080 wurden rausgenommen anscheinend ausverkauft. Scheint so als hätte MF eine riesige Ladung gekriegt.


----------



## PCTom (6. Dezember 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> lag die nicht bei 649,-?


579 Euro UVP  non XT. Also wäre der aktuelle Preis 33% über UVP. Wenn man die Karte dann nach 2 Jahren abstossen will bekommt man vielleicht noch 270 Euro dafür. Heisst man hat Einbußen von 769 - 270 = 499 Euro wenn man sie verkauft! Das ist fast der UVP Neupreis .
10-15% über UVP wären ja beim Kaufpreis und der aktuellen Lage noch OK. Das wären dann bei 15% ein Neupreis von  665,85 Euro bei der non XT. Alles drüber ist Wucher meiner Meinung nach.
Man darf vor Allem nicht vergessen das die UVP der 6800XT bei 635,59 Euro liegt.

https://www.amd.com/de/direct-buy/5458374100/de


----------



## Wurstpaket (6. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht hoffen viele an Dienstag eine 6900 zu erhaschen. Wenn das gescheitert ist und die Leute cp2077 zocken wollen könnte die Nachfrage wieder anziehen


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Dezember 2020)

PCTom schrieb:


> 579 Euro UVP  non XT.



stimmt, non XT - gar nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## blazin255 (6. Dezember 2020)

Tja da kann man nur hoffen das die 6900XT nicht 2000 Euro kostet würde kein sinn machen. In dem Preisbereich gibts ein besseres Produkt, wenn man die UVP Preise einfach mal außer acht lässt.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Tja da kann man nur hoffen das die 6900XT nicht 2000 Euro kostet würde kein sinn machen. In dem Preisbereich gibts ein besseres Produkt, wenn man die UVP Preise einfach mal außer acht lässt.


Die Karte ist unabhängig davon allein schon für extrem OC interessant und die Stückzahl wird extrem niedrig sein.


----------



## DARPA (6. Dezember 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als würde bei der 6900XT ein Radeon KeyCap dabei sein. Very Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, würde bei mir sogar ins Schema passen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (6. Dezember 2020)

Hmm... ich hab scheins wieder mal ne Halbgurke. Von Gurdis Takten kann ich bloß träumen. Mit den Default 1025mV laufen keine 2500MHz Target durch Portroyal (Timespy und Firestrike geb ich nix drauf, die laufen ewig)

Jetzt test ich halt wie weit ich runter komm...


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

Spannung erhöhen


----------



## gbm31 (6. Dezember 2020)

Kann doch nicht sein daß ich mit aktuell 960mV mit 2470MHz (~2400 bei Vollast), 2150MHz RAM, fast Timings durch Portroyal benche wie ich lustig bin und selbst mit 1025mV 2480MHz nach Sekunden den Bench abbrechen.

Dann brauch ich auch nicht mehr Saft geben, das ist es mir nicht wert. Oder ich mach komplett was falsch...


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

Die 1025 liegen auch an wenn du auf 960 stellst, du änderst damit nicht die maximale Spannung.
Ohne MPT hab ich im Port Royal geschafft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht sein daß ich mit aktuell 960mV mit 2470MHz (~2400 bei Vollast), 2150MHz RAM, fast Timings durch Portroyal benche wie ich lustig bin und selbst mit 1025mV 2480MHz nach Sekunden den Bench abbrechen.
> 
> Dann brauch ich auch nicht mehr Saft geben, das ist es mir nicht wert. Oder ich mach komplett was falsch...



hast Du vielleicht irgendwas bei den globalen treibereinstellungen was geändert? falls ja setz mal den treiber zurück - oder probier das einfach mal pauschal. hab das _gefühl_, da wird manchmal beim wieder deaktivieren einer funktion nicht wirklich was zurückgestellt.

edit:
siehe hier:




__





						Reviews - AMDs Radeon RX 6800 stabil mit dauerhaften 2.55 GHz und RX 6800 XT mit bis zu 2,5 GHz übertaktet - Dank MorePowerTool und Boardpartner-BIOS
					

Ich mach mich mal unbeliebt, es heißt Watch Dogs´s Legion ;). Schön zu sehen, das die Speichergeschwindigkeit quasi keinen Einfluss hat.  Wat? 6% + mit ein bisschen Speicher OC? Das nenne ich ordentlich.




					www.igorslab.de
				




... und etwas später im verlaub dann hier (direkt unter dem zitat):




__





						Reviews - AMDs Radeon RX 6800 stabil mit dauerhaften 2.55 GHz und RX 6800 XT mit bis zu 2,5 GHz übertaktet - Dank MorePowerTool und Boardpartner-BIOS
					

edit: ist ein Mod hier, der mir den Beitrag in den Laberthread verschieben kann? Hat ja alles nichts mit dem MPT zu tun, fällt grade mal so auf - teste hier ja nur mit den normalen Möglichkeiten...   Was genau stellst du denn ein?  Ich muss das glaube ich revidieren. Hatte in den globalen...




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## gbm31 (6. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die 1025 liegen auch an wenn du auf 960 stellst, du änderst damit nicht die maximale Spannung.



Okay. Das hab ich mir schon gedacht, weil es weder am Takt (~2400MHz unter Vollast) noch an der PPT Ausnutzung (100% = 250W) ändert.

Also kein wirkliches UV. Was macht man also eigentlich wenn man die Spannung im Wattman senkt?

Wenn ich mit MPT die Spannung anheben wollen würde: Muss ich das XT BIOS laden und damit eine SPPT erstellen oder kann ich mit meinem BIOS einfach die Spannungsgrenze erhöhen?


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

Dein Bios geht auch denke ich, habs aber noch nicht probiert.


----------



## gbm31 (6. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dein Bios geht auch denke ich, habs aber noch nicht probiert.



Hmm...

Meine Nitro+ scheint ein bisschen anders konfiguriert zu sein.

Die Referenz hat +15% PPT? Bei mir sind +10% hinterlegt...


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

Dein Powerlimit ist aber auch deutlich höher. Die Ref. hat 200.


----------



## gbm31 (6. Dezember 2020)

Hab via MPT mal GPX und SOC auf 1075mV gesetzt. 

Der Treiber bootet dann aber auf 500MHz (statt 2249 oder so) Maximaltakt und 1075mV. 

Stelle ich dann z.B. 2500MHz und 1050mV ein, läuft die Karte nur mit 1018mV statt wie sonst mit 1025mV.

Sehr komisch.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

Zieh den Voltageslider an den Anschlag, stell dir nicht mehr Spannung ein als du anlegen  möchtest. Speichere dir vorher ein Profil mit deinen Einstellungen und lade es nach der Modifikation mit MPT rein, damit umgehst du die AMD Sperre.
Die SOC Spannung nicht anheben bei der Karte ohne Grund!


----------



## gbm31 (6. Dezember 2020)

Teste ich morgen - jetzt ist Frauchen dran.


Übrigens: 

Das hier (gibts bei Steam für Umme) hat mich wieder auf 980mV gezwungen:


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2020)

Fazit - Seite 22 - Hardwareluxx
					

Einmal Radeon RX 6800 und zweimal Radeon RX 6800 XT im Test.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## drstoecker (7. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand Infos zu morgen? Wird es die Karte nur bei amd auf der hp geben?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hat jemand Infos zu morgen? Wird es die Karte nur bei amd auf der hp geben?


Ich glaube mich an so eine Aussage erinnern zu können, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher!
Der AMD Shop wird der Einzige sein, wo die Preise nicht detonieren! Alle anderen Shops, sofern sie Karten bekommen... werden preislich jenseits von gut und böse liegen!

Ich würde mich auf die AMD Seite konzentrieren...


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Der AMD Shop wird der Einzige sein, wo die Preise nicht detonieren!


Ich hab das mal korrigiert.


----------



## DARPA (7. Dezember 2020)

Digitech verlost, wer eine kaufen darf ^^



			https://www.digitec.ch/en/page/find-out-all-you-need-about-our-amd-radeon-6900-xt-graphics-card-raffle-18445


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2020)

Besser als sich über die Shop API automatisiert leer kaufen zu lassen wie beim letzten Mal.


----------



## arthur95 (7. Dezember 2020)

Alternate 6800  XFX Merc und Sapphire Nitro um 829 Euro lagernd!


----------



## hugo-03 (7. Dezember 2020)

der8auer hat in seinen neuen Video gesagt das SAM mit Asus z490 (Intel) geht (nach Bios Update) 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aWx62m_FexE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2020)

Gibt es doch hier schon mehrere Newsmeldungen zu.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2020)

Die Frage ist eher was bringt SAM mit PCI Ex 3.0?


----------



## chill_eule (7. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher was bringt SAM mit PCI Ex 3.0?


Bandbreiten Limit auf Intel Boards?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2020)

Bis zu 13%:








						Intel-400er-Mainboards: Support für Resizeable BAR [Update: Biostar]
					

Jetzt mit Biostar aktualisiert: Mainboards mit aktuellem Intel-Chipsatz der 400-Reihe erhalten ab sofort Unterstützung für das Resizable BAR.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bis zu 13%:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wird man mal in der Breite beobachten müssen,je breiter das Feature anwendung findet, umso besser.


----------



## chill_eule (7. Dezember 2020)

Ja, aber nur gerüchteweise, ich mein *13,37*%... Ernsthaft?


----------



## Mottekus (7. Dezember 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo nen OC-Guide ?

Würde das mal testen wollen, bin da aber noch Laie. 
Abgesehen davon muss ich mich nach einigen Jahren NV erstmal im AMD Treiber zurechtfinden 

Einfach das Leistungstuning auf +15 setzen? xD


----------



## Duvar (7. Dezember 2020)

Cyberpunk 2077 tested with GeForce RTX 30 and Radeon RX 6000 graphics cards - VideoCardz.com
					

Tom’s Hardware has a preview of Cyberpunk 2077’s PC performance featuring the latest graphics cards. Cyberpunk 2077 GPU performance tested Cyberpunk 2077, Source: PCGamesN An article from Tom’s Hardware covers the GPU performance of the latest RPG/FPS game from CD Projekt Red, Cyberpunk 2077...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Michi240281 (7. Dezember 2020)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo nen OC-Guide ?
> 
> Würde das mal testen wollen, bin da aber noch Laie.
> Abgesehen davon muss ich mich nach einigen Jahren NV erstmal im AMD Treiber zurechtfinden
> ...


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. 

Hab das Video von Igor geguckt.....das Video heißt...."so wirds gemacht".....nur leider erklärt er überhaupt nicht, wie man das alles machen muss. 

Hab ne 6800XT Ref, brauche ja dann erstmal nen Custom Bios wie ich verstanden habe... woher? Und was dann damit machen? Flashen muss man wohl nix wie ich verstanden habe. Kann hier mal jemand nen kurzes HowTo schreiben?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (7. Dezember 2020)

Fürs MorePowerTool gibt es doch eine Anleitung... Da muss man auch nichts flashen.


----------



## Mottekus (7. Dezember 2020)

ah okay, ich versuche mal mich da einzulesen. 
Danke sehr.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2020)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo nen OC-Guide ?
> 
> Würde das mal testen wollen, bin da aber noch Laie.
> Abgesehen davon muss ich mich nach einigen Jahren NV erstmal im AMD Treiber zurechtfinden
> ...


Bin dran


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi 

Wird deine F5-Taste morgen eigentlich leiden? 

Ich werds spaßeshalber mal probieren, da ich mit Erfolg nicht rechne.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich nutze die F5 Taste nicht, ich mach das mit der Maus


----------



## DaHell63 (7. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Teste ich morgen - jetzt ist Frauchen dran.
> 
> 
> Übrigens:
> ...


Du kannst da bei DLSS verschiedene Einstellungen machen. Das wär ja mal cool.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Du kannst da bei DLSS verschiedene Einstellungen machen. Das wär ja mal cool.


Hat mich auch gewundert, muss den mal wieder drauf schmeißen und mir anschauen.


----------



## Edelhamster (7. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Cyberpunk 2077 tested with GeForce RTX 30 and Radeon RX 6000 graphics cards - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> Tom’s Hardware has a preview of Cyberpunk 2077’s PC performance featuring the latest graphics cards. Cyberpunk 2077 GPU performance tested Cyberpunk 2077, Source: PCGamesN An article from Tom’s Hardware covers the GPU performance of the latest RPG/FPS game from CD Projekt Red, Cyberpunk 2077...
> ...


Bei dem Test sollte man drei Dinge beachten:
1) es handelt sich um ein Press-Release des Titels das einen, nach offizieller Aussage, leistungsmindernden Denuvo-Schutz beinhaltet der in der Releaseversion nicht mehr enthalten ist.
2) Day-Zero/GameReady-Treiber fehlen noch
3) Day-1 Patch fehlt noch

Aber klar, Sie machen Schlagzeilen mit dem Murks..


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

Brutal....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blalaber (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich konnte mich gestern auch dem OC und UV meiner RX6800 (Referenz von XFX) widmen. Unzufrieden bin ich nicht: 
GPU: 2475 MHz @ 950 mV Spannung 
VRam: 2100 MHz (fast timings)
Power Target +15% + erweiterte Lüftersteuerung

Das liefert im Time Spy eine GPU Score von ganz knapp über 16000 Punkte und die Grafikkarte wird dabei erfreulicherweise überhaupt nicht laut (RPM habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf). Allzuviel höher liegen die 6800 XTs (Stock) nicht, oder?

Möchte dann mal noch testen wie weit man den Takt noch hoch bekommt, wenn man die Spannung nicht absenkt.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

Xt Stockso bei ~17500


----------



## LordEliteX (8. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi Hast du auch schon mal extremes UV bei der 6800XT gemacht? 
Mich würde mal interessieren was die so bei ca. 220W im vergleich zur 5700xt leistet.


----------



## DerSchlaefer (8. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi was für ein Benchmarktest ist das ?


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi

Wenn ich im Wattman die mV verstelle liegen dieses dann auch Real an
und kann man sich darauf verlassen
2400 Mhz Resultiert in ca. 2325 bis 2350 Mhz mit Drops nach unten, aber die Lüfter sollten dann schon auf 2000 U/min gestellt werden um die GPU unter 90 Grad und T-Junction unter 104 Grad zu halten.
PS:
Mit Stock Lüfterkurve wird mir dies zu heiß mit 975 mV und 2400 OC PT belassen auf Stock!


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> @Gurdi Hast du auch schon mal extremes UV bei der 6800XT gemacht?
> Mich würde mal interessieren was die so bei ca. 220W im vergleich zur 5700xt leistet.


Nein,werde ich wohl auch mit der XT nicht machen, aber die 6800er darf sich im UV bewähren.


DerSchlaefer schrieb:


> @Gurdi was für ein Benchmarktest ist das ?


Sry,Gears 5 QHD.


ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Wenn ich im Wattman die mV verstelle liegen dieses dann auch Real an
> und kann man sich darauf verlassen
> ...


Nein da kannst du dich nicht drauf verlassen.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Dezember 2020)

Wird dies mit kommenden Treibern wohl noch gefixt, sobald alles raus ist von AMD, sprich ab Heute!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Dezember 2020)

Meine 6800er kommt heute ....  

Der Block von EKWB kommt erst Ende der Woche, d.h. werde die Karte mit LuKü erstmal so einbauen.... um zu testen ob sie in Ordnung ist...usw.

Ich hab ja in den verschiedenen Foren ja schon von einigen "Problemchen" gelesen.... Spulenfiepen.... Defekte(??) usw.

Mein Plan wäre, die Karte mit 3D Mark unter Beobachtung von GPU-Z zu testen... 2,3-5 Durchläufe.... Ich denke, wenn dann nix qualmt... sollte die Karte i.O. sein...? Oder sollte ich mir sonst noch was anschauen?


----------



## DerSchlaefer (8. Dezember 2020)

Kannst ein paar Tests mit 3DMark durchlaufen lassen und ich denke dann bekommst du mit, ob etwas mit der Karte nicht in Ordnung sein sollte und ansonsten noch ein zwei Spiele dazu.

So habe ich es gemacht und meine Karte macht keinerlei Probleme


----------



## blautemple (8. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Mein Plan wäre, die Karte mit 3D Mark unter Beobachtung von GPU-Z zu testen... 2,3-5 Durchläufe.... Ich denke, wenn dann nix qualmt... sollte die Karte i.O. sein...? Oder sollte ich mir sonst noch was anschauen?



Mehr kann man da nicht machen, jede Karte kann spontan sterben, aber das ist nunmal das Risiko das man mit Wasserkühlung eingeht.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Dezember 2020)

@blautemple Ja, daher will ich die ja vorm Umbau mit LuKü noch testen... weil ich doch vom einen oder anderen Problemchen gelesen hab. Kann natürlich sein, dass wie in der Regel immer, sich nur die im Netz melden die auch Probleme haben.... Will es nicht zu sehr aufbauschen...

Die 5700Xt hatte ich glaube sofort und ohne LuKü-Test auf WaKü umgebaut... (Die war auch nur halb so teuer  )


----------



## drstoecker (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich werde mir heute schön eine 6900XT gönnen, die F5 ist schon frisch geölt & poliert!


----------



## DerSchlaefer (8. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich werde mir heute schön eine 6900XT gönnen, die F5 ist schon frisch geölt & poliert!


Viel Erfolg


----------



## cimenTo (8. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich werde mir heute schön eine 6900XT gönnen, die F5 ist schon frisch geölt & poliert!



Eher wirst du dir eine neue F5 Taste gönnen müssen.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Dezember 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Eher wirst du dir eine neue F5 Taste gönnen müssen.


Könnte gut sein, vllt auch ne neue Tastatur je nach Intensivität heute. 
meine Maus dürfte bis Weihnachten auch vllt durch sein dank Cold war!


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wird dies mit kommenden Trebern wohl gefixt, sobald alles raus ist von AMD, sprich ab Heute!


Das ist so gewollt, da wird nichts gefixt.


----------



## blautemple (8. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @blautemple Ja, daher will ich die ja vorm Umbau mit LuKü noch testen... weil ich doch vom einen oder anderen Problemchen gelesen hab. Kann natürlich sein, dass wie in der Regel immer, sich nur die im Netz melden die auch Probleme haben.... Will es nicht zu sehr aufbauschen...
> 
> Die 5700Xt hatte ich glaube sofort und ohne LuKü-Test auf WaKü umgebaut... (Die war auch nur halb so teuer  )


Ist doch immer so, wer Probleme hat meldet, der Löwenanteil wird aber keine Probleme haben und sich dementsprechend nicht melden. Ich würde mir da nicht all zu viele Sorgen machen.


----------



## cimenTo (8. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Könnte gut sein, vllt auch ne neue Tastatur je nach Intensivität heute.
> meine Maus dürfte bis Weihnachten auch vllt durch sein dank Cold war!



Ja achte nur darauf dass du nicht allzu oft die AMD Seite aktualisierst. Sonst wird dir der Zugriff verwehrt und du müsstest dich neu ins Internet einwählen (neue IP) was dich ggf. Zeit kostet. Da steht dann sowas wie "Access denied" oder "No permission" etc.


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. Dezember 2020)

Grade kam auf MF ein kleiner Schlag 6800er. Wer will denn die jetzt noch


----------



## MfDoom (8. Dezember 2020)

und eine Asrock 6800xt zum preis der 6900xt..


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2020)

viel Glück an die die eine 6900XT ergattern wollen



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Grade kam auf MF ein kleiner Schlag 6800er. Wer will denn die jetzt noch


immerhin nur noch 200€ zu teuer xD


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. Dezember 2020)

Error 503 haha

Aber beim 5900X, der war mir wichtiger. Allerdings ist die Seite buggy. Bin auf direkt zu Paypal und dann war Shipping auf die ausgewählte Art in meiner Region nicht möglich

GPUs hab ich aber alle gesehen^^


----------



## LordEliteX (8. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir bei der 6800XT auch


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2020)

1150€ garnicht mal so verrückt xD



			https://www.alternate.de/XFX/Radeon-RX-6900-XT-16GB-Grafikkarte/html/product/1700841?
		


aber eh schon alle weg


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

und vorbei....


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. Dezember 2020)

Hast eine bekommen Gurdi?


----------



## DerSchlaefer (8. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 1150€ garnicht mal so verrückt xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte ich auch gerade gesehen und war etwas überrascht, dass die nicht für mehr Angeboten wird


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

Nein hab keine.


----------



## DARPA (8. Dezember 2020)

Hatte bei AMD eine im Warenkorb aber konnte nicht abschließen


----------



## Thal_da_Nukra (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich seh bei AMD direkt bisher nur die RX6800XT und die RX6800


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hatte bei AMD eine im Warenkorb aber konnte nicht abschließen


Auch im letzten Schritt gescheitert?


----------



## blalaber (8. Dezember 2020)

Toll. Die Anmeldung zum Newletter hat offenbar problemlos geklappt


----------



## cimenTo (8. Dezember 2020)

Die 6900XT lohnt sich doch nichtmal im Vergleich zur 6800XT. 350€ Aufpreis für maximal 5-10FPS laut GamersNexus. Lasst mal stecken. ^^


----------



## Norkzlam (8. Dezember 2020)

Habe auch immer noch eine 6800 XT im Warenkorb. Beim ersten Versuch war ich auf der "Review"-Seite. Habe vergessen, die "Terms and conditions" zu akzeptieren. Habe ich nach der Fehlermeldung gemacht, aber seit dem geht gar nichts mehr. Ich habe die Bestätigung von PayPal über das Mandat, aber das bringt mir wohl nichts?

Gerade vielleicht um einen Haken an der XT vorbei, bitter.


----------



## Thal_da_Nukra (8. Dezember 2020)

> View details for AMD Radeon™ RX 6900 XT Graphics
> AMD Radeon™ RX 6900 XT Graphics
> 
> AMD Radeon™ RX 6900 XT
> ...



naja gut nun kommt Access Denied


----------



## panthex (8. Dezember 2020)

Hm, 6% zur 6800XT - ich glaub die hol ich mit OC locker wieder raus.
Hätte gerne eine genommen, allerdings werde ich jetzt nicht ewig aktualisieren, nur um eine zu bekommen.
Da "reicht" die 6800XT dann auch


----------



## Thal_da_Nukra (8. Dezember 2020)

Amd.com Down or Just Me ?
					

AMD down? Check whether Amd.com server is down right now or having outage problems for everyone or just for you.




					www.isitdownrightnow.com
				



_
Amd.com is DOWN for everyone.
It is not just you. The server is not responding..._

Wird wohl nichts mehr im Moment


----------



## DARPA (8. Dezember 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Auch im letzten Schritt gescheitert?


Ich konnte nicht auf Place Order klicken. Daten waren alle schon drin.


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. Dezember 2020)

Jap, so gings mir auch. 3 mal hab ichs bis da geschafft und jedes mal wars nix


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Dezember 2020)

Hab tatsächlich ne Bestellung durchbekommen, aber 200 Eier über UVP und per Vorkassenzahlung. Werd mich also auch noch paar Tage gedulden müssen.
Immerhin ne Referenz-Karte gesichert


----------



## blalaber (8. Dezember 2020)

Ganz schlau werde ich nicht drauß. Mein Warenkorb besteht noch immer. Komme auch hin und wieder zur Eingabe der Zahlungsdetails, aber dann klemmts  vollkommen. Leben eure Warenkörbe noch?


----------



## Thal_da_Nukra (8. Dezember 2020)

blalaber schrieb:


> Ganz schlau werde ich nicht drauß. Mein Warenkorb besteht noch immer. Komme auch hin und wieder zur Eingabe der Zahlungsdetails, aber dann klemmts  vollkommen. Leben eure Warenkörbe noch?


Bei alternate?


----------



## blalaber (8. Dezember 2020)

Bei AMD direkt


----------



## phantomate (8. Dezember 2020)

blalaber schrieb:


> Ganz schlau werde ich nicht drauß. Mein Warenkorb besteht noch immer. Komme auch hin und wieder zur Eingabe der Zahlungsdetails, aber dann klemmts  vollkommen. Leben eure Warenkörbe noch?


Gibt halt einen javascript error, wegen dem man im checkout nicht weiter kommt. Deshalb gibt es auch noch Karten, weil keiner weiter kommt. Die müssen den Fehler erst beheben, dann gehts weiter


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. Dezember 2020)

blalaber schrieb:


> Leben eure Warenkörbe noch?


Bei AMD?
Seit über 30min nicht mehr erreichbar. Davor hab ichs wie gesagt 3 mal geschaft bis zu Place Order zu kommen.


----------



## Michi240281 (8. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir kommt im AMD Shop nach mehrfachen Versuchen Access denied! Warum?


----------



## Thal_da_Nukra (8. Dezember 2020)

ich konnte nun auch mal auf meinen Warenkorb zugreifen und bin nun bei der Eingabe der Zahlungsdaten.

Zusammenfassung der Bestellung

AMD Radeon™ RX 6900 XT Graphics
980,21 €
Geschätzte Versandkosten
8,61 €
Zwischensumme inkl. geschätzte MwST


Versanddauer 14 bis 21 Werktage!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Dezember 2020)

So, meine 6800 ist eingebaut... 
aktuell noch unter Luft, sieht im 3D Mark so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum Vergleich die 5700XT@Stock (Ref) unter Wasser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke der Waterblock kommt die Woche vielleicht noch...
hab aktuell nur die CPU im Loop mit Verschlauchung, Hartubing folgt dann noch....
Spulenfiepen hab ich keins, aber das Thema, dass ich das ggf. gar nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann hatten wir ja schon...


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Dezember 2020)

Bei AMD hatte ich die Karte auch im Warenkorb, konnte dort den Bezahlvorgang aber auch nicht abschließen. War zweimal bis zu Paypal gekommen und dann nix mehr.
Am Ende schließlich auch Access Denied und nach Router restart war der Warenkorb auch wieder leer^^

@Thal_da_Nukra Glückwunsch! 2-3 Wochen Vorfreude


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt im AMD Shop nach mehrfachen Versuchen Access denied! Warum?


Du darfst nicht zu oft neu laden. Da sperrt dich AMD


----------



## Michi240281 (8. Dezember 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht zu oft neu laden. Da sperrt dich AMD


Spinnen die? Ist ja deren Schuld dass ich neu laden muss!


----------



## Thal_da_Nukra (8. Dezember 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @Thal_da_Nukra Glückwunsch! 2-3 Wochen Vorfreude


Zu früh gefreut  ich kann im benötigten Feld Bundesland nichts auswählen und somit nicht fortfahren.


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. Dezember 2020)

AMD stalkt ganz schön heftig. Bin grade an meinen Laptop, um es da mal zu versuchen. Der löscht immer Chronik, Cookies usw.
Rufe die Website auf und hab schon 4 Sachen im Warenkorb und er meldet mir: First Name field is required usw.


----------



## blalaber (8. Dezember 2020)

Hab auch nen Error:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird immer skurriler


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. Dezember 2020)

Das war bei mir auch das erste mal. Abweichende Lieferadresse zu Rechnungsadresse angegeben und der Fehler war nicht mehr da


----------



## Anilman (8. Dezember 2020)

Schade die 6900xt ist doch net sooo gut geworden wie ich gehofft habe.

Frage mich nur wie fidelity fx sein wird da die 6900xt in 1440p wiederum besser performt.

mein target ist 4k120fps.


----------



## Dreak77 (8. Dezember 2020)

Naja abgesehn vom Anschaffungspreis habe ich wohl bislang mit meiner RX 6800er alles richtig gemacht 
Schon pervers was die kleine von den dreien leistet (gewechselt von einer GTX 1080) unter UWQHD auf einem 34"


Die 6900XT ist dann halt nur für die, die überhaupt 0 an der Taktschraube drehen wollen und out of the box das "maximum" haben wollen


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> So, meine 6800 ist eingebaut...
> aktuell noch unter Luft, sieht im 3D Mark so aus:
> 
> 
> ...


Sind die 6800er verhältnismäßig langsam in Timespy?
Meine ja eigentlich klar langsamere 2080Ti macht nach einem klick auf den OC Scanner folgendes (ok, ist auch ne Waterforce):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Dezember 2020)

Hab eine Bestellbestätigung für die 6900XT ^^

Hat ne über ne Stunde und mehrere Geräte gebraucht.
Am Ende hat es über das Handy in der simple html Ansicht geklappt.
Eig. bestelle ich NIEmals irgendwas mit dem Handy, aber so ...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Dezember 2020)

@Olstyle *öhmmpfff* ich hab keine Ahnung, wie gesagt.. Paket bekommen...ausgepackt... eingebaut und 3D Mark angeschmissen... 

Kann dir nicht sagen, ob das alles so OK ist für ne 6800er.... vermisse da auch ein wenig die MEM-Temp bei der 6800er... Bin erstmal froh, das die Karte läuft....  ohne fiepen.... oder sonstiges.

Muss mich jetzt erstmal damit befassen, wo und warum und wann welches Limit an der Karte anschlägt... ob ich da fummeln muss oder ob das schon von alleine besser wird, wenn der Waterblock drauf ist...


----------



## Apfelkind (8. Dezember 2020)

blalaber schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich gestern auch dem OC und UV meiner RX6800 (Referenz von XFX) widmen. Unzufrieden bin ich nicht:
> GPU: 2475 MHz @ 950 mV Spannung
> VRam: 2100 MHz (fast timings)
> Power Target +15% + erweiterte Lüftersteuerung
> ...


Interessant, ich habe das gleiche Modell. Dann weiß ich schonmal, was grob möglich ist. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch einlesen, wie ich die übertakte. 


G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Grade kam auf MF ein kleiner Schlag 6800er. Wer will denn die jetzt noch


Bin nach wie vor mit meiner Kaufentscheidung zufrieden.


----------



## arthur95 (8. Dezember 2020)

ich war jetzt schon gefühlt 100x mal auf Place Order und jedes Mal kommt das: Selected shipping cpuntry is not avialable in this region.

Habe schon zig andere Adressen versucht sogar in einem andern Land


----------



## Kelemvor (8. Dezember 2020)

dito, von der AMD DE Seite kann nicht nach DE geliefert werden., 

menno, will doch nur die kleinste.


----------



## cimenTo (8. Dezember 2020)

Die Seite ist einfach nur schrott. Ständig 503 bei Place Order. Müllserver.


----------



## Kelemvor (8. Dezember 2020)

Da komm ich ja mit F5 immer drüber, von Schritt zu Schritt halt, immer wieder.

Würde meine Adresse akzeptiert werden könnte ich schon 5 Stück unterwegs haben. 

PSEdit: Ich vermute das nach der auswahl "Deutschland" der PArser im Adressfeld "DEUTSCHLAND" einträgt.

Mist, vorhin ging mal ein Service Fenster auf von wegen Feedback zum Einkaufserlebnis....


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. Dezember 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ich war jetzt schon gefühlt 100x mal auf Place Order und jedes Mal kommt das: Selected shipping cpuntry is not avialable in this region.


Gib eine abweichende Lieferadresse an, dann kommst du bis 


cimenTo schrieb:


> Die Seite ist einfach nur schrott. Ständig 503 bei Place Order. Müllserver.


----------



## cimenTo (8. Dezember 2020)

Komme nicht weiter. Shipping Country blabla.


----------



## arthur95 (8. Dezember 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Gib eine abweichende Lieferadresse an, dann kommst du bis


habe wie gesagt drei verschiedene Adresse eingegeben , einmal Österreich dann Deutschland

es funktioniert nie


----------



## LordEliteX (8. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir auch das gleiche. Angeblich sind da auch nicht korrekte Zeichen in meiner Adresse...


----------



## cimenTo (8. Dezember 2020)

Haben wohl viele. Auch auf Twitter zu sehen.
Gerade wo die Seite geht, geht die Bestellung nicht. Welch eine Ironie.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1336310534401044486

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte auch mehrmals den Fehler dass angeblich nicht zugelassene Zeichen in der Adresse wären. Über das Handy hab ich aber etwas andere Felder für die Infos bekommen.
Kann euch leider nicht mehr sagen welche, hatte es so oft probiert.


----------



## blalaber (8. Dezember 2020)

Hier das gleiche, bis schlussendlich "Access Denied" all dem ein Ende setzte. Prost!


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mehrmals den Fehler dass angeblich nicht zugelassene Zeichen in der Adresse wären


Den hatte ich noch nie, immer nur Country not available.



arthur95 schrieb:


> es funktioniert nie


Hast, recht bin diesmal auch mit der Fehlermeldung zurückgekommen. Sonst war es immer direkt die 503 

Edit: 5900X jetzt nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## LordEliteX (8. Dezember 2020)

So die 6800 ist wohl auch nicht mehr da.
Schade war schon so nah dran


----------



## cimenTo (8. Dezember 2020)

So nun alles nichtmehr verfügbar. Saftladen. Nichtmal den 5600X gönnen die einem.


----------



## <Phoenix> (8. Dezember 2020)

Die RX 6800 scheint im AMD Shop gerade lieferbar zu sein

edit:
Nervermind


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. Dezember 2020)

Nope, alles weg mittlerweile. Sehr enttäuschend.


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (8. Dezember 2020)

Habs auch über 2h probiert, immernoch ne 6800xt im Warenkorb.
Alles vergriffen....


----------



## Kelemvor (8. Dezember 2020)

jo, jetz der Hinweis: Ausverkauft, Warenkorb bitte leeren....
Na mal sehen, vielleicht wird der Fehler die Nacht gefixt, weil nirgendwo können sie die bestellten Karten hinschicken.
Also bekomme ich morgen früh Versandmeldungen für 1x 6900XT und 12x 6800.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hab eine Bestellbestätigung für die 6900XT ^^
> 
> Hat ne über ne Stunde und mehrere Geräte gebraucht.
> Am Ende hat es über das Handy in der simple html Ansicht geklappt.
> Eig. bestelle ich NIEmals irgendwas mit dem Handy, aber so ...


Nice  
Eine 6900er in fähigen Händen. Hat sich deine Geduld ausgezahlt du alter Glücksritter, hast mal wieder das TopModell im Gegensatz zu mir 

@Edelhamster Hast du auch eine gekriegt?


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nice
> Eine 6900er in fähigen Händen. Hat sich deine Geduld ausgezahlt du alter Glücksritter, hast mal wieder das TopModell im Gegensatz zu mir
> 
> @Edelhamster Hast du auch eine gekriegt?


Dafür hast du schon Ryzen 5xxx abbekommen und ich gurke noch auf dem uralten und schnarchlahmen 3900x rum   
Du kannst dich über dein GPU Luck aber echt auch nicht beschweren mit den 3090er´n, 3080 und 6800 Silizium Lotterie.


----------



## Duvar (8. Dezember 2020)

Nach über 2 Std hatte ich aufgegeben, hab als Trostpflaster nur noch diese 2 Bilder^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die rahm ich mir jetzt ein 

Die erste halbe Std hab ich bei der 6900XT mein Glück versucht, aber auch da  vergeblich.
Nun tendiere ich zur RTX 3080 FE für 699€ auch kein schlechter Deal.
Bin etwas angepis... auf AMD^^


----------



## big-maec (8. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nach über 2 Std hatte ich aufgegeben, hab als Trostpflaster nur noch diese 2 Bilder^^


Macht nichts, du wars damit nicht der einzige.  Ging wohl vielen so. Gefühlt müsste ich auch 10x 6900XT und 20x 6800XT bekommen.


----------



## panthex (8. Dezember 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Macht nichts, du wars damit nicht der einzige.  Ging wohl vielen so. Gefühlt müsste ich auch 10x 6900XT und 20x 6800XT bekommen.


So viele sind in ganz Europa nicht verfügbar


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die erste halbe Std hab ich bei der 6900XT mein Glück versucht, aber auch da  vergeblich.
> Nun tendiere ich zur RTX 3080 FE für 699€ auch kein schlechter Deal.
> Bin etwas angepis... auf AMD^^


Kann ich sehr gut verstehen.
Ich war auch mega pissig als es mit dem 5950x nicht geklappt hat.
Bei der 6800xt hab ich es am Launchtag auch probiert und es gieng nicht.

Werden die Referenzkarten jetzt eigentlich weiter von Sapphire (PcPartner) oder Powercolor (TUL) hergestellt?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Sapphire (PcPartner)




Ey, ich seh den Kerl ja eigentlich nie, aber ist der immer do Doof? Bei Minute 09:30 etwa zum Powerlimit.... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-PtTUnj4od4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## arthur95 (8. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ey, ich seh den Kerl ja eigentlich nie, aber ist der immer do Doof? Bei Minute 09:30 etwa zum Powerlimit....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja er ist doof, was willst du denn sonst von so einen Ami erwarten?


----------



## DerLachs (8. Dezember 2020)

Glückwunsch an jeden, der eine Karte erhalten hat. Ich war paar Sekunden zu spät...


----------



## big-maec (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich war 2 Stunden lang immer eine Sekunde zu spät.  War echt Grotten schlecht der Ablauf im Shop. Na ja hat ein Vorteil beim Paketdienst kann nichts schief laufen, so wie bei meinem vorletzten Kauf.


----------



## Duvar (8. Dezember 2020)

Was ich net verstehe und einen richtig ankotzt ist, warum kann man nicht bestellen und in ner Warteschleife bzw Reihe landen wo man nach und nach abgefertigt wird. Ich hab doch kein Bock mir jedes mal den krampf an zu tun.
Lasst mich bestellen und dann von mir aus 1 Monat+ chillen, aber nein, man muss immer wieder diesen Krampf durchleben und seine Zeit opfern, in diversen Thread wühlen ob der Bot was ausgespuckt hat usw usf...


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ey, ich seh den Kerl ja eigentlich nie, aber ist der immer do Doof? Bei Minute 09:30 etwa zum Powerlimit....


Ja, der ist leider immer so.
Ich schau den schon seit seinen gtx 970 vs r9 390 Vergleichen und 3,5GB Relativierungen nicht mehr für die eigentliche Hardware. Für Wakü zeug ist er ok, aber die Hardware selbst, nene.



arthur95 schrieb:


> ja er ist doof, was willst du denn sonst von so einen Ami erwarten?


Kann man nicht verallgemeinern.
Gamers Nexus ist auch Ami aber das komplette gegenteil zu Jay.



Duvar schrieb:


> Was ich net verstehe und einen richtig ankotzt ist, warum kann man nicht bestellen und in ner Warteschleife bzw Reihe landen wo man nach und nach abgefertigt wird. Ich hab doch kein Bock mir jedes mal den krampf an zu tun.
> Lasst mich bestellen und dann von mir aus 1 Monat+ chillen, aber nein, man muss immer wieder diesen Krampf durchleben und seine Zeit opfern, in diversen Thread wühlen ob der Bot was ausgespuckt hat usw usf...



Das verstehe ich wirklich auch nicht.
Wenn man einfach ne Warteliste langsam abarbeitet und den Leuten die Möglichkeit gibt die Position in der Schlange einzusehen dann haben alle mehr davon. Außer scalper, denen könnte man damit richtig reingrätschen. But here we are.


----------



## DerLachs (8. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was ich net verstehe und einen richtig ankotzt ist, warum kann man nicht bestellen und in ner Warteschleife bzw Reihe landen wo man nach und nach abgefertigt wird. Ich hab doch kein Bock mir jedes mal den krampf an zu tun.
> Lasst mich bestellen und dann von mir aus 1 Monat+ chillen, aber nein, man muss immer wieder diesen Krampf durchleben und seine Zeit opfern, in diversen Thread wühlen ob der Bot was ausgespuckt hat usw usf...


Aus dem Grund habe ich es gar nicht so lange versucht. Habe heute vielleicht eine halbe Stunde Zeit nebenbei verschwendet und schon absolut keine Lust mehr gehabt. Wenn ich dann noch sehe, wie eine schäbige Gestalten die Karten instant für 200-300 Euro mehr anbieten und denken, sie machen den Deal ihres Lebens, kann ich nur noch Verachtung empfinden. Ich würde noch mehr dazu schreiben, aber das ist dann evtl. justiziabel.  Aber ich warte einfach ab und wenn es passt, schlage ich halt später zu. Wenn nicht, dann halt nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund habe ich es gar nicht so lange versucht. Habe heute vielleicht eine halbe Stunde Zeit nebenbei verschwendet und schon absolut keine Lust mehr gehabt. Wenn ich dann noch sehe, wie eine schäbige Gestalten die Karten instant für 200-300 Euro mehr anbieten und denken, sie machen den Deal ihres Lebens, kann ich nur noch Verachtung empfinden. Ich würde noch mehr dazu schreiben, aber das ist dann evtl. justiziabel.  Aber ich warte einfach ab und wenn es passt, schlage ich halt später zu. Wenn nicht, dann halt nicht.


Bei den 6900er werden die Customs nochmals deutlich interessanter wie ich finde, die werden die Möglichkeiten des Chips besser ausnutzen können. Die Karte brauch mehr von allem, die Ref ist super für WaKü, aber der normale Anwender sollte eher eine Custom ins Auge fassen um das Potential des Binnings auszuschöpfen.


----------



## Dudelll (8. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Gamers Nexus ist auch Ami aber das komplette gegenteil zu Jay.


Dachte Steve sitzt in Kanada rum?


----------



## drstoecker (8. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hatte bei AMD eine im Warenkorb aber konnte nicht abschließen


War bei mir auch so!


G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Auch im letzten Schritt gescheitert?


Genau so!


DARPA schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht auf Place Order klicken. Daten waren alle schon drin.


Dito!


Edelhamster schrieb:


> Bei AMD hatte ich die Karte auch im Warenkorb, konnte dort den Bezahlvorgang aber auch nicht abschließen. War zweimal bis zu Paypal gekommen und dann nix mehr.
> Am Ende schließlich auch Access Denied und nach Router restart war der Warenkorb auch wieder leer^^
> 
> @Thal_da_Nukra Glückwunsch! 2-3 Wochen Vorfreude


Irgendwas stimmt da nicht! War bei allen launches dieses Jahr so!


Duvar schrieb:


> Nach über 2 Std hatte ich aufgegeben, hab als Trostpflaster nur noch diese 2 Bilder^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genauso sah der warenkorb bei mir auch aus!
Aber ich hatte doch noch „Glück“ und konnte ne 6800xt bestellen (über Umwegen).
Jetzt fehlt mir noch der 5900x!


----------



## Duvar (8. Dezember 2020)

Können auch andere zu diesen Umwegen gelangen, oder sind sie nur für dich?^^


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

Ohh der Dr hat eine erwischt. Gratz


----------



## RtZk (8. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ey, ich seh den Kerl ja eigentlich nie, aber ist der immer do Doof? Bei Minute 09:30 etwa zum Powerlimit....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Hardware YouTuber verzapfen zu einem Großteil einfach nur völligen Unsinn und haben gleichzeitig traurigerweise ein Millionen Publikum.


----------



## DerLachs (8. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei den 6900er werden die Customs nochmals deutlich interessanter wie ich finde, die werden die Möglichkeiten des Chips besser ausnutzen können. Die Karte brauch mehr von allem, die Ref ist super für WaKü, aber der normale Anwender sollte eher eine Custom ins Auge fassen um das Potential des Binnings auszuschöpfen.


Die 6900 ist mir zu teuer. Ich hätte die heute nur gekauft um jemanden zum tauschen gegen die 6800 (XT) zu finden. 
Mir würde die Ref komplett ausreichen, da ich sowieso eher UV präferiere und die letzten paar FPS für mich meist nicht sooo wichtig sind. Ich achte dann lieber auf Verbrauch, Lautstärke und Temperatur. Ich halte die Jagd nach den letzten paar FPS dank Freesync/GSync auch für unnötig, aber soll jeder machen wie er will.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich wirklich auch nicht.
> Wenn man einfach ne Warteliste langsam abarbeitet und den Leuten die Möglichkeit gibt die Position in der Schlange einzusehen dann haben alle mehr davon. Außer scalper, denen könnte man damit richtig reingrätschen. But here we are.


EVGA macht in seinem eigenen Shop genau das. Man kann sich als registrierter Nutzer in eine Warteliste eintragen und wenn man dran ist hat man ein paar Stunden den Kauf zu tätigen sonst ist der Nächste dran. Leider ist der aber nur für US-Kunden (und die bauen halt auch nur NV Karten).


----------



## cimenTo (8. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> wenn man dran ist hat man ein paar Stunden den Kauf zu tätigen sonst ist der Nächste dran



Sie sind wohl sogar so kulant, dass wenn du deine Mail übersehen hast etc., sie dir wohl eine neue schicken.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Können auch andere zu diesen Umwegen gelangen, oder sind sie nur für dich?^^


Ein Bekannter hat mir einen link geschickt, mit dem ging es problemlos am Handy.


----------



## DARPA (9. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat mir einen link geschickt, mit dem ging es problemlos am Handy.


War das so ein Promo Link ?


----------



## drstoecker (9. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> War das so ein Promo Link ?


Genau


----------



## AahhhFreshMeat (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich freue mich auf den Tag, an dem dieser Thread von einem "Verfügbarkeits-" zu einem "Tweakerthread' wird.

Vielleicht hab ich bis dahin auch ne Karte. Ich hab gar nicht erst versucht eine zu bekommen und hab die Zeit mit zocken verbracht. Irgendwann gibt's mehr als genug davon. Spätestens mit RDNA3


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Dezember 2020)

@AahhhFreshMeat Ich wäre für einen separaten "RDNA1-2-3"-Tweaker-Thread... würde die Sache übersichtlicher halten. Sowohl im Laber-Thread als dann auch im Tweaker-Thread.... 

Bin jetzt gerade mal mit meiner 6800er am spielen... Powerlimit +5% , Spannung runter... 975mV ..Takt max auf 2400Mhz.... MEM auf 2050Mhz... mal gucken ob's gleich nen Knall gibt 

Edit:

Also irgendwas mach ich mal wieder falsch!
Ja, ich bekomme 500GPU Pkt. mehr in 3DMark, aber im GPU-Z zeigt er immer die gleichen Watt Werte an, immer die gleichen mV Werte....(1025mV statt der eingestellten 950mV)
Sitzt der Fehler vorm Bildschirm? oder stimmt im GPU-Z noch was nicht (ist die 2.36.00 Version)?


----------



## DARPA (9. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Genau


Finde ich eigentlich ne Sauerei, dass es sowas gibt.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Finde ich eigentlich ne Sauerei, dass es sowas gibt.


Sehe ich genauso, aber wenn du die Möglichkeit bekommst dann nutzt du die auch.


----------



## DARPA (9. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, aber wenn du die Möglichkeit bekommst dann nutzt du die auch.


Ja klar, dir mache ich auch keinen Vorwurf.

Naja, war halt grad mal der erste Tag. Eventuell werden nochmal welche angeboten. Und eventuell kann man die dann auch kaufen ^^


----------



## LordEliteX (9. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @AahhhFreshMeat Ich wäre für einen separaten "RDNA1-2-3"-Tweaker-Thread... würde die Sache übersichtlicher halten. Sowohl im Laber-Thread als dann auch im Tweaker-Thread....
> 
> Bin jetzt gerade mal mit meiner 6800er am spielen... Powerlimit +5% , Spannung runter... 975mV ..Takt max auf 2400Mhz.... MEM auf 2050Mhz... mal gucken ob's gleich nen Knall gibt
> 
> ...


Im Wattmann funktioniert das nicht soweit ich weiß, war bei mir auch so. 
@Gurdi hatte mal was dazu geschrieben.


----------



## arthur95 (9. Dezember 2020)

Habe eben bei Videocardz gelesen, dass die AMD-Referenzkarten EOL sind! Werden also gar keine mehr produziert oder werden schon noch Referenkarten von AIB hergestellt?
Ich hätte nämlich daheim noch einen EKWB RX 6000 Block liegen, aber bekomme einfach keine Karte!

Oder wird es AIB-Karten geben die eine Referenzplatine haben, sodass ich den Block schon noch nutzen werden 
kann?






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1336620228348874753

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dudelll (9. Dezember 2020)

Die subzero von asrock soll das ref pcb bekommen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Dezember 2020)

@arthur95 Ja, das war auch mit ein Grund für meinen "Panik"-Kauf bei Alternate 6800nonXT für 719,-€


----------



## DARPA (9. Dezember 2020)

So richtig blickt da grad keiner durch.

Vielleicht bedeutet es auch nur, dass AMD den eigenen Vertrieb einstellt und die Referenzmodelle nur noch über die Boardpartner verkauft werden.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> So richtig blickt da grad keiner durch.
> 
> Vielleicht bedeutet es auch nur, dass AMD den eigenen Vertrieb einstellt und die Referenzmodelle nur noch über die Boardpartner verkauft werden.


Könnte sein, macht Nvidia ja auch. Bin mir aber auch sicher das es Karten geben wird auch mit Referenz pcb. Die wasserkühler wurde ja auch nicht zum Spaß entwickelt und die jetzt schon wieder eol gehen zu lassen. Nachdazu ist das ref  pcb ja top!


----------



## arthur95 (9. Dezember 2020)

bei mir in AUT kann man bei einem händler rx6000 Karten vorbestellen!
auch eine Gigabyte RX 6800XT im Refernzdesign
ABER um 999€ 
ich weiß nicht!


----------



## drstoecker (9. Dezember 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> bei mir in AUT kann man bei einem händler rx6000 Karten vorbestellen!
> auch eine Gigabyte RX 6800XT im Refernzdesign
> ABER um 999€
> ich weiß nicht!


Auch lieferbar?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Dezember 2020)

AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT, RX 6800 XT and RX 6800 reference desings are being discontinued - VideoCardz.com
					

Yesterday Cowcotland reported that AMD RDNA2 reference designs have reached the end of life. We have been able to partially confirm this information. AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT, RX 6800 XT and RX 6800 reference cards are sold out Update, Scott Herkelman now claims that the reference design will be...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Dreak77 (9. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @arthur95 Ja, das war auch mit ein Grund für meinen "Panik"-Kauf bei Alternate 6800nonXT für 719,-€


und bei mir die msi rx 6800 für 735€ :X

Meine will ich aber weiterhin unter Luft kühlen und den morpheus II (8057) refresh nachher drauf setzen, leider steht bei dem nur noch nicht bei ob die neuen Karten auch passen, für die 2080ti solls gehen, hoffe das es auch für die Navis klappt


----------



## Desrupt0r (9. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT, RX 6800 XT and RX 6800 reference desings are being discontinued - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> Yesterday Cowcotland reported that AMD RDNA2 reference designs have reached the end of life. We have been able to partially confirm this information. AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT, RX 6800 XT and RX 6800 reference cards are sold out Update, Scott Herkelman now claims that the reference design will be...
> ...


Sollte das nicht eher EOA bedeuten, also End of Availability? EOL klingt etwas hart, als ob man damit nichts mehr spielen könnte!


----------



## deady1000 (9. Dezember 2020)

Da haben sie einmal ein super Referenzdesign und dann geht das nach wenigen Wochen EOL.


----------



## DARPA (9. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Könnte sein, macht Nvidia ja auch. Bin mir aber auch sicher das es Karten geben wird auch mit Referenz pcb. Die wasserkühler wurde ja auch nicht zum Spaß entwickelt und die jetzt schon wieder eol gehen zu lassen. Nachdazu ist das ref  pcb ja top!


Ich meine schon die normalen Referenzmodelle - also Ref-PCB + Ref-Kühler

Die gibts direkt von AMD (ungebrandet) und von den AIBs (siehe XFX gestern bei Alternate). Sind aber alles die gleichen Karten. Also vllt gibts dann einfach die ungebrandeten (direkt von AMD) nicht mehr.

Abgesehen davon gibts natürlich noch die Möglichkeit Ref-PCB + Custom-Kühler, wie es sie bisher auch immer gab. Die wären dann auch für Wakü geeignet.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Dezember 2020)

bei twitter hiess es vor zwei Wochen noch das die bis Januar produziert werden.
Cyberpunk rührt ja gut die Werbetrommel für Dlss und Rt also hoffe ich das ich noch eine xt zum uvp abkriege


----------



## Dudelll (9. Dezember 2020)

Hab die Hoffnung dieses Jahr auch noch nicht komplett verloren :p

Zumindest sind die 5900 mittlerweile fast dauerhaft verfügbar, muss nur noch der Preis runter gehen ^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Dezember 2020)

Also ich habe jetzt mal hier und da geschaut und gesucht... aber so eine klitze-kleine Step-by-Step Anleitung für Vollhonks & Lernbehinderte wie mich... wie man die Spannung runter schrauben kann hab ich nicht gefunden.
Ist ja toll das man im Treiber den Regler von link nach rechts schieben kann... aber das Einzige, was an Reglern einen Effekt hat, ist der fürs Powertarget und der MEM-Clock...  Takt und Spannung der GPU selbst... da passiert nix... hab +5%  Powerlimit gegeben... und seitdem 213W in GPU-Z würde aber gerne wieder auf die 200W runter... oder noch weiter runter bei gleicher Leistung....
Kann mir da mal wer über die Straße helfen?


----------



## chill_eule (9. Dezember 2020)

Bei dir sollte es doch eigentlich auch solche Regler geben oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder nicht?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei dir sollte es doch eigentlich auch solche Regler geben oder?
> 
> Oder nicht?



Nö.. irgendwie nicht... 
Oder ich bin, wie ich vermute, selbst dafür schon außer Stande.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (9. Dezember 2020)

So wie es bei @chill_eule aussieht ist es bei den Polaris Karten meine ich.
Weil bei mir sieht es auch wie bei @0ldN3rd


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Dezember 2020)

@LordEliteX Ja, bei der 5700Xt war es auch optisch so wie bei der Eule...

So, wenn ich dann das Schieberchen von links nach rechts und oder zurück schiebe... passiert ... nüscht.... selbst nach Neustart der Kiste... beim PL gehts... auch ohne Neustart...


----------



## chill_eule (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann halt leider nur screenshots von der (ur)alten Garde liefern 

Anscheinend hat AMD da sein Treibermenü je nach verbautem Chip angepasst


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Dezember 2020)

JA, ich komme der Sache glaube jetzt näher... so wie ich es verstehe, muss man die Spannung mit dem MorePowerTool in die SPPT schreiben...


----------



## LordEliteX (9. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich kann halt leider nur screenshots von der (ur)alten Garde liefern
> 
> Anscheinend hat AMD da sein Treibermenü je nach verbautem Chip angepasst


Sieht so aus ja^^



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @LordEliteX Ja, bei der 5700Xt war es auch optisch so wie bei der Eule...
> 
> So, wenn ich dann das Schieberchen von links nach rechts und oder zurück schiebe... passiert ... nüscht.... selbst nach Neustart der Kiste... beim PL gehts... auch ohne Neustart...


Takt anheben übernimmt er auch nicht? Hab in der kurzen Zeit darauf nicht geachtet. Als ich den Regler auf Anschlag gedreht habe ist er bei mir abgeschmiert. Habe nur gesehen das der die Spannung nicht übernimmt. 
Ich frage mich warum man das dann verstellen kann.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Dezember 2020)

SOOO... Jetzt bewegt sich was! Takt fummeln geht im Treiber.. Aber die Spannung wurde nicht übernommen... hab jetzt mal über das MPT in die SPPT die 975mv geschrieben, den Takt auf 2400Mhz im Treiber und den Rest so belassen... Ergebniss: 15500 im TimeSpy... (bei 203W lt. GPU Z) 
Heute Mittag bekam ich 15500 nur mit Powertarget +5% bei ca. 215W.... 

Da scheint wohl im Treiber noch was zu klemmen...


----------



## arthur95 (9. Dezember 2020)

Referenzkarte wird jetzt doch länger gebaut! Juhu 👍☺️👌🏼





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1336684121830137858

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (9. Dezember 2020)

Gut dann wirds doch noch was mit MSRP^^


----------



## chill_eule (9. Dezember 2020)

Und wie lange? Plus 2 Tage oder 2 Monate?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Dezember 2020)

Also irgendwie scheint da mit dem Thema OC bzw. UV noch einiges im Argen zu sein....
Eben ging im Desktop idle der MEM Takt nicht mehr runter...  hatte nach Treiber-Reset wieder den Taktregler auf 2070Mhz geschoben... zack... Dauerhaft 2070Mhz.. im Treiber und in GPU-Z gleiche Anzeige....

Auch scheine ich trotz MPT und SPPT bei 970mV auf die 203W festgenagelt zu sein... ~15500Pkt in TimeSpy... aber die Leistung sinkt nicht. Takt reduziert... 203W aber weniger Pkt. in TimeSpy...

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass da irgendwas noch nicht so ganz rund läuft... Treiber-MPT-SPPT-OC/UV-technisch....


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also irgendwie scheint da mit dem Thema OC bzw. UV noch einiges im Argen zu sein....
> Eben ging im Desktop idle der MEM Takt nicht mehr runter...  hatte nach Treiber-Reset wieder den Taktregler auf 2070Mhz geschoben... zack... Dauerhaft 2070Mhz.. im Treiber und in GPU-Z gleiche Anzeige....
> 
> Auch scheine ich trotz MPT und SPPT bei 970mV auf die 203W festgenagelt zu sein... ~15500Pkt in TimeSpy... aber die Leistung sinkt nicht. Takt reduziert... 203W aber weniger Pkt. in TimeSpy...
> ...


Ich hab da mal was gebastelt um euch das zu illustrieren. Du kannst die ASIC senken, es ist aber in der Tat nicht ganz simpel gestrickt. Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter um das grundlegend zu verstehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Dezember 2020)

Ja ich glaube bei mir sitzt der Fehler meistens vorm Bildschirm.

Habe jetzt mal folgendes eingestellt:
MPT ->SPPT:
970mV (950mV führen zu Treiber Reset, 960 zu Abbruch mit Fehler in 3DMark)
Treiber:
Powertarget: -5%
GPU-Takt: 2350Mhz
MEM-Takt: 2070Mhz
siehe da: 360Pkt mehr und 10W weniger im Vergleich zum Stocksetting...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir fehlt da noch die Erfahrung mit der Karte glaub ich.. aber wenn die so jetzt Game-Stable sein sollte, will ich mal nicht meckern!

Für die Gesamtperformance der Kiste fehlt noch das RAM OC.... die 3200Cl14 Samsung B-Dies sollten ja bisschen was können... leider ist die CPU ne Gurke... wollte das erst angehen wenn ich nen 5900X geschossen hab...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Dezember 2020)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Sollte das nicht eher EOA bedeuten, also End of Availability? EOL klingt etwas hart, als ob man damit nichts mehr spielen könnte!


Sherkelman sag jetzt wieder auf Twitter, dass die doch weiterhin gebaut wird weil viele es sich so gewünscht hätte ...

Edit: ach, wurde ja schon gepostet


----------



## Norkzlam (9. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> War das so ein Promo Link ?


Kann mir irgendwer noch was zu diesen Links sagen? Wo kommen dir her? Wie kommt man daran?


----------



## Dudelll (9. Dezember 2020)

Gabs direkt auf der amd Homepage, wenn man nicht in dem Shop war, sondern auf der Mainpage in dem Banner von der 6900xt auf direkt kaufen geklickt hat. Danach konnteman in dem Link den Namen von 6900xt zu 6800xt oder 6800 tauschen und die dann auch kaufen.


----------



## Dreak77 (9. Dezember 2020)

Hier mal meine derzeitigen Settings mit meiner 6800er, so ist es derzeitig bei mir Gamestable, habe mit dem MPT noch nicht experimentiert kommt ggf. noch später.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Dezember 2020)

@Dreak77 liegen die eingestellten 955mV denn bei dir tatsächlich an? Hast du das mal mit GPU-Z geprüft? Bei mir funktionierten die Spannungseinstellungen nicht im Wattman!


----------



## Dreak77 (9. Dezember 2020)

Nein habe es geprüft, mit und ohne zusätzliches Powertarget, hat bis zu 993mV trotzdem gezogen


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2020)

Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt,Ihr reduziert mit dem Slider nicht die Spannung sondern Ihr senkt die Spannungskurve.
Erst bei werten unterhalb von 900 sinkt auch die maximale Spannung.


----------



## hugo-03 (9. Dezember 2020)

wie wohl einige erwartet haben scheint Wasser nur nett zu sein, aber wirklich mehr OC geht damit nicht 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XT5_--fy14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreak77 (9. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt,Ihr reduziert mit dem Slider nicht die Spannung sondern Ihr senkt die Spannungskurve.
> Erst bei werten unterhalb von 900 sinkt auch die maximale Spannung.


Mal dumm gefragt aber konnte man das Powertarget auch schon mit dem Releasetreiber ins Minus schicken oder ist das erst seit dem gestrigen Treiber so? Ich könnte schwören es ging vorher nur nach rechts.

Bin noch nicht  schwer dazu gekommen an der Karte rum zu fuchteln.

Und hast du deine Golden 6800er schon mal in den defaults gemessen was die so frisst? hab bislang noch nie den maximalen verbrauch von 250W bei mir gesehen, maximal waren es bislang 211W wenn überhaupt


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2020)

Die Karte benötigt diese 250 auch nie, keine Ahnung warum AMD das so angegeben hat. Die Karte hat ne ASIC von 200 und das Board brauch max 30 Watt.

@hugo-03 Mehr geht immer 


Aktuelle Umfrage bei AMD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreak77 (9. Dezember 2020)

Hat mich auch schwer irritiert, aber soll mir recht sein, muss mein Netzteil halt doch nicht so auf Kante ackern wie vermutet


----------



## gbm31 (9. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte benötigt diese 250 auch nie, keine Ahnung warum AMD das so angegeben hat. Die Karte hat ne ASIC von 200 und das Board brauch max 30 Watt.


Also meine nimmt sich immer die 250W die ich ihr gestatte...
10W weniger sind 1fps weniger im Bright Memory Bench (3440x1440, high)


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Also meine nimmt sich immer die 250W die ich ihr gestatte...
> 10W weniger sind 1fps weniger im Bright Memory Bench (3440x1440, high)


Wenn man die aufrobbt und den Takt hochzieht macht die dass auch, sicher.
Die kann auch noch en bisjen mehr verkraften^^


----------



## Duvar (9. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rU_31-Z6om4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sonny330i (9. Dezember 2020)

Abend Forum.
Gestern habe ich aus Frust bei Scalpernate und Mindfactory jeweils eine RX 6800 ( ohne XT ) gekauft, da ich ebenfalls beim AMD Drop leer ausgegangen bin, wie so viele andere leider auch. Hatte einfach die Schnauze komplett voll 
Ich hab einmal eine von Sapphire im Referenzdesign  für 780€ und einmal eine XFX MERC 319 Black Gaming für 835€ gekauft. Über den Preis braucht man nicht zu reden, natürlich viel zu viel bezahlt, wie aktuell überall  üblich.
Ich kann und will nur eine Karte behalten. Nur welche verdammt ? 🙈
Was ich gelesen hab hat die XFX 6800er ja schon eine UVP von 699€. Ich hab 835€ bezahlt. Vielleicht kann ich mir ja so einreden, dass das gerade noch so ok ist, weil „nur“ 136€ zuviel gezahlt 😂😂
Dafür hab ich heute meine 5700XT Nitro + für 400€ verkaufen können. Hätte ich ehrlich nicht gedacht. War nach 5 Minuten  online Inserat weg. Irre zur Zeit was mit dem Markt los ist.....


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2020)

Kommt drauf  wan was du mit der Karte machen möchtest.Über die MERC hab ich noch nicht viel gelesen und wenn dann nur von der XT. Generell gilt aber,die Kühler die ja von den XT Modellen adaptiert werden, haben absolut leichtes Spiel mit der 6800. Damit lässt sich dann auch schon deutlich leichter mal die 2,5ghz anpeilen und mit 2,5Ghz ist die Karte verdammt schnell unterwegs, vor allem mit SAM.


----------



## Sonny330i (9. Dezember 2020)

Danke dir @Gurdi. Das hilft mir schon mal bei meiner Entscheidung.  Auch wenn der Preis eigentlich absolut bescheuert ist tendiere ich zur XFX Merc. Für WQHD reicht die Karte auch erstmal ne Weile. Und wer weiß was in Zukunft noch mit dem MPT bei den Karten machbar ist.
Wie sieht’s da bei den Big Navis aus, kann man über das MPT das Powerlimit bei den Karten hochsetzen?


----------



## tokthora (9. Dezember 2020)

Die Merc ist deutlich leiser als eine Referenz (5-7db), schon deshalb würde ich die behalten. Sie ist Stock auch schneller, weil sie kühler bleibt, wenn du keine Siliconlotteriekrücke gezogen hast.

Die 120 irgendwas gehen zur Zeit in Ordnung, werden ja auch 3080 oder 3070 für deutlich mehr gekauft. Deppenaufschlag halt...damit musst du leben.

4 Wochen warten wäre sicher besser gewesen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2020)

Ja ohne Probleme. In QHD ist die 6800er sehr schnell.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Dezember 2020)

Habe selbst die 6800 Ref.
Etwas heiss wird die Karte, zocke aber nur 4K und habe mit 1850 U/Min so ca. 84 GPU und 94 T-Junction mit ca. 2340 Mhz anliegen.
Spiel ist Mafia Def. also Fordernd.
Die XFX 6800 Merc hatte Fehler  (heute bei Igors- Lab gelesen)  und ging beim User Retour.
In wie weit sich dies dann bei Dir behaupten muss, sein dahingestellt. Denke dies war einfach nur Pech.

Willst es nochmals schneller und Leiser und auch Kühler nimm die Merc, ist aber Saudick und nochmals Länger 348 mm, also ein komplettes Brett!
Ref. ist DualSlot und 267 mm kurz, und dennoch recht leise bis angenehm Leise!


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2020)

Wie Fehler gelesen?


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Dezember 2020)

Hatte ich bei Igor´s Lab gelesen (Einige Kommentare)


----------



## Ralle@ (10. Dezember 2020)

84° für eine 6800 sind schon sehr viel.
Da schafft es wohl dein Case nicht Abwärme schnell genug hinaus zu befördern.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Dezember 2020)

Hat schon jemand seine RX6xxx unter Wasser? gibts was zu beachten beim Umbau? oder so wie immer?
Mein Block kommt nämlich gleich...


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand seine RX6xxx unter Wasser? gibts was zu beachten beim Umbau? oder so wie immer?
> Mein Block kommt nämlich gleich...


Ich glaub du bist der erste der uns da was mitteilen kann.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Dezember 2020)

Ohje.... Das wird ja "spannend" ...


----------



## Duvar (10. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ohje.... Das wird ja "spannend" ...











						[Sammelthread] - AMD Navi 2 Big Navi (RDNA2) Sammelthread + FAQ
					

Willkommen zum Navi 2 Sammler  :bigok:  AMD möchte mit Radeon RX Big Navi wieder mitmischen auf dem Markt für High-End-Grafikkarten und Nvidia dort Konkurrenz machen. Einige halten dies, aufgrund der Leaks über die technische Ausstattung der neunen Architektur für möglich. Navi2 soll im...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand seine RX6xxx unter Wasser? gibts was zu beachten beim Umbau? oder so wie immer?
> Mein Block kommt nämlich gleich...


Igor hat doch heute seinen Umbau drin mit dem Alphacool, die Ref.Platinen sind im grunde identisch.
Ansonsten gibt es nicht besonderes derzeit, die Chips sind diesmal absolut perfekt gerade, der Einsatz von Flüssigmetall ist bei solchen Chips immer sehr interessant wenn die absolut Plan sind funzt das richtig gut.
Ansonsten WLPads anbringen an der Backplate macht Sinn.


----------



## Sonny330i (10. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Die XFX 6800 Merc hatte Fehler (heute bei Igors- Lab gelesen) und ging beim User Retour.


Uff liest sich ja nicht so gut. Dann hoffe ich mal dass das nicht bei mir der Fall sein wird. Ansonsten geht die XFX sofort wieder Retoure. Alternate lässt sich mit dem Versand aber auch Zeit. Leider. Wehe die stornieren 🤬
Mindfactory bzw. DHL liefert in den nächsten 45 Minuten die Referenzkarte 😅


----------



## gbm31 (10. Dezember 2020)

Bei Mindfactory gibts grad 6900XT.


----------



## Michi240281 (10. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory gibts grad 6900XT.


Schon wieder weg. Wie war der Preis?


----------



## Dudelll (10. Dezember 2020)

1270 mein ich.


----------



## gbm31 (10. Dezember 2020)

1249 hab ich bezahlt


----------



## Michi240281 (10. Dezember 2020)

Puhhh, Scalperfactory 100€ mehr als Scalpernate! 😫


----------



## onlygaming (10. Dezember 2020)

Da überlege ich doch obs vielleicht eine 6800 XT im Ref. tut, ist ja abnormal was da los ist 1000+ € für ne 6800 XT


----------



## BladeTNT (10. Dezember 2020)

Also ich habe gestern ne 680XT Red Devil ergattern können sollte Samstag kommen..natürlich überzogene  1050€ bezhalt aber war es mir wert..  aber bin gespannt wie Sie ist.  Wollte Sie eigentlich später mal unter Wasser setzen, aber die Karte soll ja so schon gut Kühlen und sieht schon fett aus wie ich finde.


----------



## arthur95 (10. Dezember 2020)

bei Alternate gerade MSI  RX 6900XT  1369 Euro

auch TUF ist schon gelistet


----------



## Duvar (10. Dezember 2020)

Die TUF war für 1569€ zu haben und ist schon ausverkauft...


----------



## arthur95 (10. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die TUF war für 1569€ zu haben und ist schon ausverkauft...


msi referenz gibts schon sicher 15min auf lager!


----------



## Duvar (10. Dezember 2020)

Ja aber mit 370€ Aufpreis^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Dezember 2020)

Da hab ich ja mit 719,-€ und somit 140,-€ über der UVP für meine 6800 einen echten Schnapp gemacht... 

Hier mal ein Bildchen der Daten nach dem Umbau auf den EKWB Block und die Einbindung in den Loop.
Letzte Nacht hatte meinen UV Versuch noch etwas entschärft und kam in 2-3 Durchläufen TimeSpy auf ~15200Pkt.

Die gleichen Settings nun unter Wasser....(Karte lief vorher paar Minuten in HeavenBench zum aufwärmen.....
...scheint also den Einfluss der Kühlung ganz gut wieder zu geben....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (10. Dezember 2020)

Hau mal Spannung auf 900mV und Takt auf 2400MHz wenns geht, hatte ja ein Video dazu gepostet.


----------



## gbm31 (10. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht hatte meinen UV Versuch noch etwas entschärft und kam in 2-3 Durchläufen TimeSpy auf ~15200Pkt.
> 
> Die gleichen Settings nun unter Wasser....(Karte lief vorher paar Minuten in HeavenBench zum aufwärmen.....
> ...scheint also den Einfluss der Kühlung ganz gut wieder zu geben....
> ...


Da stimmt noch was nicht, deine Karte taktet sich vor allem im ersten Test dauernd runter... 
Hier mein Setting, Lüfterkurve der Nitro+ unangetastet, 2440MHz GPU Target, 980mV, 2150 RAM, Fast Timings, +10% PT (=250W)
Der GPU-Takt verläuft während des Tests wie mit dem Lineal gezogen.


----------



## gecan (10. Dezember 2020)

ich konnte mit zufallsglück eine 6900xt bei alternate für 1369 ergattern 

ja ich weiss der preis ist heiß, aber auch die karte ist sexy eis 

aber dafür werde ich auch meine 3 monate alte 5700xt ohne preis verlust bei ebay weiter verkaufen können 

somit wird mich jetzt die 6900xt nur 1000 euro kosten, dafür aber später mit grossen verlust wieder verkaufen, wegen hoppa hoppa oder rdna3 usw.

aber ist mir auch  egal, den der spass sollte mir erstmal mit der karte für die nächsten monaten bereiten.


----------



## arthur95 (10. Dezember 2020)

hab auch zugeschlagen!

lieber jetzt sofort eine 6900XT als irgendwann eine 6800XT die ja ebenfalls momentan 1000 Euro kostet.

Prozentuell ist die 6900XT nicht überteuerter als die 6800XT und 3080, von dem her!

Außerdem kaufe ich immer nur das Topmodell jeder Generation (quasi Tradition)

7970-->Fury X-->Vega64 LC-->RVII-->6900XT 


gecan schrieb:


> ich konnte mit zufallsglück eine 6900xt bei alternate für 1369 ergattern
> 
> ja ich weiss der preis ist heiß, aber auch die karte ist sexy eis
> 
> ...


das ergattern ist nicht so schwer! ist schon sicher über eine halbe Stunde lagernd!


----------



## gecan (10. Dezember 2020)

liegt bestimmt daran, weil keiner mit heute als lagern rechnet, und kaum einer vorbei schaut, aber auch über tausend und 300 euro ist kaum einer bereit, bis auf die scalper usw. zu blettern.

wobei der preis mit über 1350 auch viel zu hoch ist für scalper.


----------



## arthur95 (10. Dezember 2020)

so jetzt sind sie weg (derzeit alle reserviert)


----------



## LordEliteX (10. Dezember 2020)

Bin echt am überlegen mir dir Sapphire Radeon RX 6800 NITRO+ OC für 849 zu holen


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hau mal Spannung auf 900mV und Takt auf 2400MHz wenns geht, hatte ja ein Video dazu gepostet.



Keine Chance... unter 920mV bei 2400Mhz wird es instabil... 920mV läuft noch durch im TimeSpy.... 15600Pkt.



gbm31 schrieb:


> Da stimmt noch was nicht, deine Karte taktet sich vor allem im ersten Test dauernd runter...
> Hier mein Setting, Lüfterkurve der Nitro+ unangetastet, 2440MHz GPU Target, 980mV, 2150 RAM, Fast Timings, +10% PT (=250W)
> Der GPU-Takt verläuft während des Tests wie mit dem Lineal gezogen.



Ja, keine Ahnung.... ich hab immer diesen Verlauf... hab PT 0%, Ram auf 2060, Fast Timing, 2400Mhz und jetzt gerade wieder 950mV eingestellt... um halbwegs stabil sein...



LordEliteX schrieb:


> Bin echt am überlegen mir dir Sapphire Radeon RX 6800 NITRO+ OC für 849 zu holen



Ich üb erlege den Karton meiner 6800er offen mit dem Stockkühler zu fotografieren und bei EBay einzustellen.... 
"6800 Referenzdesign Kühler in Originalverpackung" sagen wir 579,-€   

....nur Spaß... 

wenn dann nur das gedruckte Foto davon


----------



## phantomate (10. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Bin echt am überlegen mir dir Sapphire Radeon RX 6800 NITRO+ OC für 849 zu holen


Bei Caseking gibts die ca. 17€ günstiger


----------



## gbm31 (10. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja, keine Ahnung.... ich hab immer diesen Verlauf... hab PT 0%, Ram auf 2060, Fast Timing, 2400Mhz und jetzt gerade wieder 950mV eingestellt... um halbwegs stabil sein...


Denke du bist über PT zu sehr begrenzt. 

Du bist doch unter Wasser, geh doch erstmal von oben ran: 1000mV, PT+15 (bei deiner Ref. =230W) und schau was der Takt macht.

Übrigens ist Timespy kein guter Stabilitätstest - da rennt meine locker mit 2550MHz Target durch...


----------



## LordEliteX (10. Dezember 2020)

phantomate schrieb:


> Bei Caseking gibts die ca. 17€ günstiger


Oh krass das die mal was lagernd haben ^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Dezember 2020)

@gbm31 Mein Ziel ist ja nicht die maximale Leistung... sondern bei den 203W Stock... das Optimum zu finden...

Was eignet sich denn besser als Stabilitätstest??


----------



## Duvar (10. Dezember 2020)

Wie schaut denn der Verbrauch aus mit 920mV?
Hau mal noch den VRAM auf 2100 mit fast Timings und PL maximieren dabei und lass bench erneut laufen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Dezember 2020)

@Duvar 203W... Das ist solange 203W bis ich das PT reduziere... -2% sind dann 199W....


----------



## Duvar (10. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Duvar 203W... Das ist solange 203W bis ich das PT reduziere... -2% sind dann 199W....


Teste mal bitte nochmal mit 2100 VRAM mit Fast Timings und maximierten PL.
Maximiertes PL heisst nicht dass der sich permanent mehr genehmigt, sondern nur zur Not mehr schlucken darf.
Der Typ hatte im Video noch min Takt mit 2300MHz eingestellt max auf 2400 und die Lüfter auf 55%.
Muss aber erwähnen, dass ich viele Jahre keine AMD Karte mehr hatte bzw auch jetzt grad keine habe, früher war OC mit AMD anders^^ Kann also nur nach dem Video von dem Typen berichten. Dachte der min Takt den er auf 2300MHz gestellt hatte würde dauernd dann anliegen, ist aber net so, teste es mal.


----------



## gbm31 (10. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @gbm31 Mein Ziel ist ja nicht die maximale Leistung... sondern bei den 203W Stock... das Optimum zu finden...
> 
> Was eignet sich denn besser als Stabilitätstest??


Okay, got it.

Dann wirst du wohl nicht umhin kommen den Takt zu senken, damit die Kiste nicht bei "Leerlauf" hochrennt und bei echter Last wieder eingefangen werden muss.

Also eher so Richtung 2350 Target (~2290 Last) oder drunter bei 950-990mV...

Oder mit den Spikes leben. (an der CPU wird's ja nicht liegen)

Raytracing fordert ganz gut (bei mir in 4k 20W mehr als Superposition, das ist jetzt Kindergarten).
Portroyale ist ein guter Anfang, bricht bei zu wenig Spannung ab. Kostet aber Geld.
Der Bright Memory RTX Bench hat bei mir im Loop zu geringe Spannungen und zu hohe Takte entlarvt - läuft der länger als ne Stunde sollte es okay sein (ich habs nebenher Abends 5h loopen lassen) - damit hat's mich dann auch nicht aus Cyberpunk rausgehauen...


----------



## arthur95 (10. Dezember 2020)

wieder 4 Stück 6900XT bei Alternate verfügbar!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Dezember 2020)

@gbm31 PortRoyal hab ich mir gestern schon gegönnt... wusste aber nicht, dass der da kritischer anschlägt!
Ich fummel mal noch ne Runde... teste gleich mal PT+10% und 950mV.... 2400Mhz...


----------



## bath92 (10. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Bin echt am überlegen mir dir Sapphire Radeon RX 6800 NITRO+ OC für 849 zu holen



Ich konnte trotz geplanter Zurückhaltung nicht widerstehen und hab bei Caseking für ...€ + Versand zugeschlagen... 

Überzeugt hat mich heute folgender Benchmark: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Vega 56 ist in CP2077 in 3440x1440 nicht mehr viel zu holen!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Dezember 2020)

So, wenn ich PT+10% liege ich erwartungsgemäß bei ~220W und die "Taktlinie" im TimeSpy ist Schnurgerade... 2345-2355Mhz bei 950mV und eingestellten 2400Mhz... HotSpot liegt dann auf max. 80°C GPU Temp auf 61°C

Hier mal der PortRoyal Durchlauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ok.. die Temps sagen nach den kurzen Durchläufen nicht soooo viel aus...

@bath92 Willkommen im Club!


----------



## hugo-03 (10. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte benötigt diese 250 auch nie, keine Ahnung warum AMD das so angegeben hat. Die Karte hat ne ASIC von 200 und das Board brauch max 30 Watt.
> 
> @hugo-03 Mehr geht immer
> 
> ...


mir ging es darum das z.B. die Red devil 6800xt das auch schafft ohne wakü


----------



## gbm31 (10. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> So, wenn ich PT+10% liege ich erwartungsgemäß bei ~220W und die "Taktlinie" im TimeSpy ist Schnurgerade... 2345-2355Mhz bei 950mV und eingestellten 2400Mhz... HotSpot liegt dann auf max. 80°C GPU Temp auf 61°C
> 
> Hier mal der PortRoyal Durchlauf:
> 
> ...


Sieht jetzt doch top aus!

Sind die 20 Watt mehr denn so schlimm?

Jetzt "passt" das PT besser zur Taktvorgabe. Kannst ja testen ob paar Prozent weniger noch reichen. 
Wie gesagt, willst weniger PT musst halt die Taktvorgabe auch runterziehen. Klassisches UV ist ja nicht mehr.


----------



## <Phoenix> (10. Dezember 2020)

RX6800 gerade bei Mindfactory als Referenz (XFX) und Saphire Nitro + zu haben


----------



## Duvar (10. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Ich konnte trotz geplanter Zurückhaltung nicht widerstehen und hab bei Caseking für 832€ + Versand zugeschlagen...
> 
> Überzeugt hat mich heute folgender Benchmark:
> 
> ...


Mich ziehts da eher zur 6800XT wenn ich das sehe^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Sieht jetzt doch top aus!
> 
> Sind die 20 Watt mehr denn so schlimm?
> 
> ...



Hey! Ich bin "Vega64-approved" !! 

Nee die 20W bringen mich natürlich nicht um... denke auch werde es so lassen... hab jetzt ne Runde Cyberpunkt gespielt und es kickt mich nicht aus dem Spiel... GPU-Z sagt in game max 199W... 

Die 5700XT@Stock die bis vorgestern drinne war lag bei 185W  .. da kann man nicht meckern... 

Bei dem Verhältnis von Mehrleistung zu Verbrauch passt das alles so denke ich mal!!!  Naja, vom Kaufpreis mal abgesehen...


----------



## Duvar (10. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hey! Ich bin "Vega64-approved" !!
> 
> Nee die 20W bringen mich natürlich nicht um... denke auch werde es so lassen... hab jetzt ne Runde Cyberpunkt gespielt und es kickt mich nicht aus dem Spiel... GPU-Z sagt in game max 199W...
> 
> ...


Hast du auch den VRAM auf 2100 gestellt mit fast Timings?
Wollt ihr das?^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1i4oI3ZE6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## arthur95 (10. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hast du auch den VRAM auf 2100 gestellt mit fast Timings?
> Wollt ihr das?^^
> 
> 
> ...


jö, mein block 😉

wartet schon sehnsüchtig auf seine 6900XT


----------



## bath92 (10. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mich ziehts da eher zur 6800XT wenn ich das sehe^^



Als Nitro oder Red Devil sind immer noch nirgends lagernd und zudem nochmals 150€ teurer. 

Lieber mit dem MPT und dem XT-Bios nachhelfen. Kühler ist bei der Nitro ohne XT identisch zur XT-Version. 


Wo bekomme ich den das Bios der Nitro 6800XT her? Bei TechPowerUp ist noch nix gelistet.









						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Edit: Die Nitro würde sich (nach Betrachtung der Review-Bilder) zudem sehr gut für einen 3D-Druck Lüftermod eignen. Mal schauen ob ich diesmal mit der Lautheit und minimalen Lüfterdrehzahl zufrieden bin. Würde dann vermutlich wieder recht analog zur Vega 56 Puls laufen, diesmal aber vielleicht mit 140mm Lüftern. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonny330i (10. Dezember 2020)

Eben meine Referenzen 6800er in die Kiste gepackt. Normal das die Karte im Idle den vRAM nicht runtertaktet bzw. bei 2000 MHz lässt ? Ansonsten rennt die schon verdammt gut im Vergleich zur 5700XT Nitro +.
Scalpernate hat heute die 6800 Merc verschickt. 🤩


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Dezember 2020)

@Sonny330i Mit dem RAM das Phänomen hatt ich auch kurz... aber nicht reproduzierbar...  

Hab die letzten beiden Tage den PC soo oft neu gestartet... irgendwann war es weg bei mir...
Ansonsten:
- neuester Treiber drauf? Hab extra die "optionalen" Treiber zulassen wieder aktiviert...
- Wenn alles nix nützt: Mit DDU den Treiber komplett runter schmeissen und neu installieren!


----------



## Sonny330i (10. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Sonny330i Mit dem RAM das Phänomen hatt ich auch kurz... aber nicht reproduzierbar...
> 
> Hab die letzten beiden Tage den PC soo oft neu gestartet... irgendwann war es weg bei mir...
> Ansonsten:
> ...


Neuste Treiber sind drauf ja. Hmm komisch. Ansonsten schaue ich mal was Neustarten noch bringt.
Ich würde der Karte mal gerne kurz die Sporen geben bzw undervolten . Wo setzt ihr an ?
PT + 15% ist klar. Mal mit 1 Volt anfangen und herantasten ?

edit: hat sich erledigt. Die Merc kommt morgen, da fuchtel ich an der  Karte nicht mehr rum ☺️


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Dezember 2020)

@Sonny330i Ich glaube nicht, dass es an der Karte selbst liegt! vermute eher, dass sich da Treiber-Technisch was verklemmt hat...


----------



## Michi240281 (10. Dezember 2020)

Hab mir ne 6900XT bei ALternate.nl (vor-)bestellt für 1099€. Nun die Frage, kann ich die denn auch ordentlich übertakten wenn ich keine WaKü verbaue? Igor hatte ja was um 2700MHz geschafft, kriegt man die ohne WaKü dann nicht hin weil die Karte zu heiß wird? 2500MHz würden mir ja auch schon reichen.


----------



## Ace (10. Dezember 2020)

So langsam wird es echt lächerlich mit den Preisen


----------



## Sonny330i (10. Dezember 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> So langsam wird es echt lächerlich mit den Preisen



Ich finde es schon seit dem Rtx30XX Release mehr als lächerlich. Wir wurden alle mit Traumpreisen gelockt und haben die böse Überraschung erleben dürfen. Der AMD Release hat nVidias glorreichen Weg einfach mit eingeschlagen und die Preise werden erstmal so bleiben wie es aussieht. Leider 




0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Sonny330i Ich glaube nicht, dass es an der Karte selbst liegt! vermute eher, dass sich da Treiber-Technisch was verklemmt hat...


Das kann sehr gut sein. Morgen kommt die XFX, dann sehe ich es ja. Ich steck die XFX einfach mal rein und schau ob deren RAM Takt auch so hoch bleibt im Idle. Wenn nicht, gut, wenn doch, dann wird die Lösung schon noch gefunden.

Hab vorhin mal ne Runde Tarkov angespielt. 120-140 FPS auf Customs mit Stock Karte ist schon.... sehr geil 😎


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich suche noch ein fähigesVersuchskanninchen mit einer 6800er,vorzugsweise eine Custom.


----------



## gbm31 (10. Dezember 2020)

Für?


----------



## Sonny330i (10. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich suche noch ein fähigesVersuchskanninchen mit einer 6800er,vorzugsweise eine Custom.


Für was denn bzw was hast du vor ? 😂
Meine XFX Merc 6800er non XT müsste morgen kommen laut DHL.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2020)

Test eines UV Builds.


----------



## Duvar (10. Dezember 2020)

Hier Gurdi kauf:









						Asus Puts AMD's Big Navi Radeon RX 6900 XT Under Water
					

Big Navi goes for a dip




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Apfelkind (11. Dezember 2020)

blalaber schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich gestern auch dem OC und UV meiner RX6800 (Referenz von XFX) widmen. Unzufrieden bin ich nicht:
> GPU: 2475 MHz @ 950 mV Spannung
> VRam: 2100 MHz (fast timings)
> Power Target +15% + erweiterte Lüftersteuerung



Schade: Meine 6800 ist etwas weniger übertaktungsfreudig: Bei 2450Mhz crasht mir Cyberpunk nach wenigen Minuten. 2400Mhz sind stabil.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Dezember 2020)

Nun, auch meine AMD RX 6800 Braucht für 2400 Mhz (Wattman Einstellung)
Stolze 0,975 Volt, darunter schmiert der extrem Gute Stabilitätstest in 4K und RayTracing in wenigen Minuten, oder Sekunden  ab!
Wie beschrieben am Besten den Gratis Downloadbaren Benchmark:
*Bright Memory Infinite Ray Tracing Benchmark*

benutzen.
Dieser heizt zudem ordentlich auf in Dauerschleife und ist extremst auf UnterVolting und OC sensibilisiert.


----------



## gbm31 (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke nicht daß man da traurig sein muss, mit effektiv über 2300MHz rennt die schon gut.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht daß man da traurig sein muss, mit effektiv über 2300MHz rennt die schon gut.


Sehe ich genauso! Es scheint AMD eine Top-Generation gelungen zu sein was das angeht!


----------



## Edelhamster (11. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie beschrieben am Besten den Gratis Downloadbaren Benchmark:
> *Bright Memory Infinite Ray Tracing Benchmark*


Der ist mir unsympathisch. Die sprechen von RTX-Technik und nicht von DXR


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Der ist mir unsympathisch. Die sprechen von RTX-Technik und nicht von DXR


Der Bench ist aber eine Augenweide.


----------



## Edelhamster (11. Dezember 2020)

Okay, läuft auf den Radeon auch problemlos?
Guck Ihn mir mal an.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2020)

Hab Ihn bisher nur mit den Ampere getestet, probier ich heute aber noch aus.
Anschauen lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Sonny330i (11. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Test eines UV Builds.



Können wir gerne machen. Warte nur noch auf die XFX. Hoffentlich kommt die heute noch


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2020)

Ok dann schreib mich nachher mal an,ich hoffe du hast nen guten Chip erwischt^^


----------



## cimenTo (11. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht daß man da traurig sein muss, mit effektiv über 2300MHz rennt die schon gut.



Aber nicht Stock oder?
Habe an meiner 6800 nix geändert und ist alles auf Standard was OC angeht. Boostet maximal auf 2200 ungefähr je nach Anwendung. Habe die Referenz 6800.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Dezember 2020)

@cimenTo Neee... wir haben hier die letzten beiden Tage bisschen OC/UV gefummelt an der 6800er... Also da geht schon bisschen was an den Karten ohne da Strom/Spannung ohne Ende reinzudrücken!...


----------



## Sonny330i (11. Dezember 2020)

So, die XFX Merc 6800 kam vorhin an und hab die gleich eingebaut. Die VRAM MHz sind immer noch bei rund 2000 MHz gewesen. DDU drüberlaufen lassen und die Treiber neu installiert. Der RAM taktet laut GPU Z und Adrenalin noch immer nicht runter.  Bei Adrenalin steht  3% Auslastung und ein Takt von dauerhaften 1988 MHz. Bei GPU Z steht das gleiche durchgehend.
Ist das gewollt so, oder bin ich gerade zu blöd dafür ? 😂😂😂


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2020)

Was hast du für ein Monitorsetup?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Monitorsetup?



*Bing* Stimmt... da war ja noch das kleine Problemchen, welches AMD scheinbar nicht in den Griff bekommt.... hab meinen 2.ten Monitor daher auch abgeklemmt...


----------



## gbm31 (11. Dezember 2020)

Mehr als 1 Monitor oder "inkomplatibler" Monitor was Blanking angeht. Hab das Problem durch meine Rift seit V56...


----------



## Sonny330i (11. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Monitorsetup?


 Hab nur einen Monitor dranhängen. Den MSI MAG271CQR. Der ist via DisplayPort angeschlossen. Freesync an oder aus macht leider keinen Unterschied. Die Karte hat im Idle um die 50 Grad. Leistung hat sie satt. Eben mal @Stock durch Timespy gejagt. 15507 Punkte. Glaub da könnte noch was gehen 😅


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Dezember 2020)

Drehen die Lüfter im Idle
Auch die AMD 6800 Referenz hat bei mir 44 Grad...   GPU und T-Junction 47 Grad.


----------



## Sonny330i (11. Dezember 2020)

Lüfter bleiben zum Glück aus. Wirklich heiß wird die Karte bei den Benchmarks nicht und sie ist flüsterleise. Bis jetzt echt eine Hammer Karte. Das mit dem nicht runtertakten vom RAM ist zwar nicht so schön jetzt, aber tippe da eher auf den Treiber. Denke das Problem dürften bestimmt mehrere haben oder noch haben werden 😅


----------



## Dudelll (11. Dezember 2020)

Das mit dem Speicher Takt gibt's gefühlt bei jeder neuen gen am Anfang. Kein Plan was da das große Problem ist immer :p


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Dezember 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Das mit dem Speicher Takt gibt's gefühlt bei jeder neuen gen am Anfang. Kein Plan was da das große Problem ist immer :p



Bei der 5700Xt war es so bis zum dem Tag anfang der Woche wo ich sie ausgebaut hab ...  ... Da hat AMD wohl was nicht im Griff....


----------



## Sonny330i (11. Dezember 2020)

Weiter bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gekommen  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2020)

Testet doch mal verschiedene Spannungen aus zB (kp wie weit runter die Spannung geht) 800mV bis max Spannung in 100mV Schritten und dann mal in Games schauen wie sich die FPS ändern je nach Profil. VRAM auf 2100MHz mit Fast Timings und PL maximieren net vergessen.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Testet doch mal verschiedene Spannungen aus zB (kp wie weit runter die Spannung geht) 800mV bis max Spannung in 100mV Schritten und dann mal in Games schauen wie sich die FPS ändern je nach Profil. VRAM auf 2100MHz mit Fast Timings und PL maximieren net vergessen.


So einfach ist das leider diesmal nicht.

@Sonny330i Ab da wird die Luft langsam dünn, wobei 15500 schon wirklich sehr gut ist @Stock.
Zieh den Ram mal noch rauf.


----------



## bath92 (11. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich suche noch ein fähigesVersuchskanninchen mit einer 6800er,vorzugsweise eine Custom.



Meine RX 6800 Nitro ist heute bei Caseking rausgegangen. Mit etwas Glück schon morgen bei mir. 
Das Wochenende wird vermutlich aber zu kurz werden um gleich alles testen zu können.

Urlaub hab ich leider erst ab 18.12.


----------



## Dreak77 (11. Dezember 2020)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Eben meine Referenzen 6800er in die Kiste gepackt. Normal das die Karte im Idle den vRAM nicht runtertaktet bzw. bei 2000 MHz lässt ?


Problem hängt mit zu hoher Hz des Monitos zusammen.

alles über 100Hz lässt den Ramtakt dauerhaft auf 100% laufen, habe es selbst gegegeprüft (kann max. 120Hz da bleibt der im Idle auf Anschlag, auf 100Hz, taktet der Vram bei mir normal runter).

Soweit ich das gelesen habe ist es wohl ein gängiges Problem bei AMD Karten, die einen haben es, die anderen nicht. aber vielleicht kann sich da noch jemand dazu äußern, ist meine erste AMD (ATI) Karte seit der ATI Radeon 7500 mit 64MB 


Wenn ich zu Hause bin und es nicht vergesse setze ich mal einen Link hier rein aus einem anderen Forum, da gab es wohl eine Anleitung für einen Edit in der Registry der das wohl fixen soll, ob der auch für die neuen Karten klappt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## bath92 (11. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi: Dein 6800-Guide ist ja heute online gegangen, gleich mal einlesen.


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2020)

Könnt ruhig mal verlinken den Guide^^
Übrigens danke für den Guide Gurdi, ich zieh mir den jetzt auch mal in Ruhe rein.

Edit: https://www.igorslab.de/der-grosse-radeon-rx-6800-xt-overclocking-und-mod-guide-community/


----------



## bath92 (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin mal so frei: Der große Radeon RX 6800 (XT) Overclocking- und Mod-Guide | Community


----------



## Sonny330i (11. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Meine RX 6800 Nitro ist heute bei Caseking rausgegangen. Mit etwas Glück schon morgen bei mir.
> Das Wochenende wird vermutlich aber zu kurz werden um gleich alles testen zu können.
> 
> Urlaub hab ich leider erst ab 18.12.



Mach dich auf was gefasst. Die Karten gehen schon richt gut ab


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2020)

Mich wundert das die 3090 OC bei Gurdi teilweise genauso schnell ist wie @ stock, kann ich mir iwie nicht vorstellen. Mit etwas UV und leicht höheren Taktraten + VRAM OC sollte man doch bessere Resultate wie @ stock erreichen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Dezember 2020)

Na? Noch jemand Lust auf ne 6900XT??








						16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6900 XT DDR6 Drei-Lüfter 256bit (Retail) - RX 6900 XT
					

Radeon RX Serie von PowerColor | 16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6900 XT DDR6 Drei-Lüfter 256bit (Retail) :: über 200 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Na? Noch jemand Lust auf ne 6900XT??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee will eher ne 3080 für 699€ oder nen 6800 oder XT Version für MSRP^^ + dazu nen 5900X.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Dezember 2020)

Hach ja ^^


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2020)

Kann ich auch:
Hach ja
690€ für ne Red Devil Limited Edition non XT


----------



## MfDoom (11. Dezember 2020)

viel zu teuer


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2020)

Referenz 579€, finde den Aufpreis jetzt nicht übertrieben.
110€ Aufpreis fürn klasse Kühler.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Dezember 2020)

den schraube ich ab, für mich uninteressant.

Cyberpunk läuft auf einer Vega64, komplett alles auf low, mit 60 bis 70 Frames und Bombenstabil. Gutes Spiel


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2020)

Low ist doch ätzend, Medium gibts nen ordentlichen Bildquali Boost.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Dezember 2020)

übelst ätzend ist das


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> übelst ätzend ist das


Welche Auflösung?


----------



## MfDoom (11. Dezember 2020)

wqhd. Ein wenig kann ich bestimmt noch hoch gehen, muss ich noch ausloten


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> wqhd. Ein wenig kann ich bestimmt noch hoch gehen, muss ich noch ausloten


Du kannst doch dieses AMD Setting aktivieren, was die FPS richtig boostet, kp grad wie das hieß.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Dezember 2020)

bin dabei


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mich wundert das die 3090 OC bei Gurdi teilweise genauso schnell ist wie @ stock, kann ich mir iwie nicht vorstellen. Mit etwas UV und leicht höheren Taktraten + VRAM OC sollte man doch bessere Resultate wie @ stock erreichen.


Die skaliert dann einfach nicht gegenüber Stock weil die Shader sowieso nicht ausgelastet sind lag sowieso ein recht hoher Takt dann an. Die Karte verpulvert dabei eigentlich nur Energie.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das selbe tritt bei Watch Dogs oder FH4 auf. Bei Takt X ist einfach dann Ende, die Karten lassen sich eben sehr bescheiden Übertakten. OC bringt da nur was wenn die Karte sowieso einen niedrigen Takt anlegt weil die Shader rattern, wie z.B. bei Divison 2. Da komm was bei rum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Duvar schrieb:


> Du kannst doch dieses AMD Setting aktivieren, was die FPS richtig boostet, kp grad wie das hieß.


Fidelity CAS


----------



## gecan (11. Dezember 2020)

so mein kleines navi10 konnte ich heute für 400 euro verticken !

bin jetzt gespannt wie schnell alternate bzw dhl meine 6900xt lierfern wird, ich befürchte aber auf das schlimmste.

ich bette und hoffe es aber nicht 

wenn dhl jetzt mein paket (nicht die 6900xt,ein andere bestellung) seit montag als elektronisch vorliegen hat, und wir heute schon freitag haben, und die sendungsverfolgung immer noch als elektronisch vorliegt, dann mal happy new yeahr mit den tollen corona system politik abzocker usw, meine dammen und herren 

also wenn bis nächste woche nichts geliefert wird, dann sehen wir warscheinlich unsere bestellte ware, jenach region, erst im neu jahr oder so


----------



## drstoecker (11. Dezember 2020)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Lüfter bleiben zum Glück aus. Wirklich heiß wird die Karte bei den Benchmarks nicht und sie ist flüsterleise. Bis jetzt echt eine Hammer Karte. Das mit dem nicht runtertakten vom RAM ist zwar nicht so schön jetzt, aber tippe da eher auf den Treiber. Denke das Problem dürften bestimmt mehrere haben oder noch haben werden 😅


Liegt an deiner Karte, die eine kann es die andere nicht.


Dreak77 schrieb:


> Problem hängt mit zu hoher Hz des Monitos zusammen.
> 
> alles über 100Hz lässt den Ramtakt dauerhaft auf 100% laufen, habe es selbst gegegeprüft (kann max. 120Hz da bleibt der im Idle auf Anschlag, auf 100Hz, taktet der Vram bei mir normal runter).
> 
> ...


Das Problem ist nicht immer der Monitor, meist ist die Karte das Problem. Hab das die letzten Jahren immer wieder mit verschiedene Karten und unterschiedlichen Modellen. Oft hilft es die hz zu senken aber oft bringt selbst das nichts.

übrigens wurden heute die ersten Karten vom 6900xt(6800/xt auch) launch zugestellt die bei amd gekauft wurden. Leider steht bei meiner Bestellung immer noch „in Bearbeitung!“


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raketenjonny @his best
@Duvar Dass ist doch mal was für dich^^
Dr. Frankenstein wäre stolz auf mich.


----------



## gbm31 (11. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Na? Noch jemand Lust auf ne 6900XT??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon gestern bestellt...


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, nur ich bekomme keinen 
Kann noch dauern.

Was kann man gegen diesen Hotspot tun, gefällt mir garnet bei AMD.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nice, nur ich bekomme keinen
> Kann noch dauern.
> 
> Was kann man gegen diesen Hotspot tun, gefällt mir garnet bei AMD.


Was stört dich denn am HotSpot? Den gibts bei Nvidia auch,kannst du nur nicht auslesen.


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was stört dich denn am HotSpot? Den gibts bei Nvidia auch,kannst du nur nicht auslesen.


Mich störts das der gegen 100°C geht, ich will auch den Hotspot unten sehen wie bei deiner LC Karte.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nice, nur ich bekomme keinen
> Kann noch dauern.
> 
> Was kann man gegen diesen Hotspot tun, gefällt mir garnet bei AMD.


Tee drauf kochen bei 100°C  

Du hast noch keine RX6000 @Duvar ?


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2020)

Ne leider nix abbekommen beim Drop.
CPU habe ich auch net bekommen, Kohle wartet drauf ausgegeben zu werden, aber nur wenn die Rahmenbedingungen auch stimmen, werfe den Blutsaugern bzw Scalpern sicher net die Kohle in den Rachen, vorher schlag ich den Rechner kurz und klein^^


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi 
Der Screen oben ist die Asus LC
oder doch die kleine 6800 in deinem HTCP Rechner ?
Wohl Ersteres bei den Temperaturen


----------



## bath92 (12. Dezember 2020)

Wer will noch eine RX 6800: XFX Radeon RX 6800

Edit: Die Preise fallen!


----------



## big-maec (12. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Edit: Die Preise fallen!


Aber nicht schnell genug.


----------



## Rolk (12. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Wer will noch eine RX 6800: XFX Radeon RX 6800
> 
> Edit: Die Preise fallen!


Sieht man auch an der RX570 Pulse daneben für 189 €. Die Karte habe ich vor zwei Jahren ebenfalls im Mindstar für 120 gekauft. Vielleicht sollte ich unter die Langzeitscalper gehen.


----------



## bath92 (12. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Berlin - München, läuft bei DHL!


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Dezember 2020)

Jo, auf Langzeitscalper könnte ich jetzt auch machen und große Teile meiner GPU Sammlung für Gewinn verkaufen.
Wäre aber irgendwie dämlich, dann müsste ich mir die Karten ja später wieder zurück kaufen.


AMD hat meine 6900xt übrigens noch immer nicht verschickt
Bin mal gespannt wie lang die sich dafür noch Zeit lassen.


----------



## Sonny330i (12. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Wer will noch eine RX 6800: XFX Radeon RX 6800
> 
> Edit: Die Preise fallen!


Die XFX Merc 6800  hat eine UVP von 699€. So überzogen ist der Preis dann diesmal nicht bei der Karte. „Nur“ 90€ Zuviel 😂

Klar ist aber, das jeder eine Referenzkarte zum Referenzpreis haben will😇

Edit:

789€ für Referenz. Autsch. Und dann noch die Bilder von der Merc drinnen haben ist gemein. Habs nicht gleich gesehen gehabt. Eben erst aufgestanden


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Dezember 2020)

Da sind doch die 6800er sogar schon im Mindstar..... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (12. Dezember 2020)

Aber zum gleichen Preis wie im nicht mindstar vorher.. nicht wirklich prickelnd das Angebot auf die Art ^^


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2020)

Schaut mal was ich im Ampere Sammelthread gepostet haben vllt sucht ja jmd noch nach einer Karte RTX 3080 für 593€, dagegen stinkt die Mindstar 6800 gewaltig ab^^ Artikelnr. soll aber zeigen das es eine 3060 Ti ist, wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Der Screen oben ist die Asus LC
> oder doch die kleine 6800 in deinem HTCP Rechner ?
> Wohl Ersteres bei den Temperaturen


Das ist Raketenjonny auf Urlaubsreise 
2,4Ghz @ 165 Watt. Das sind schlappe 40 Watt weniger als Stock, oder 20%.


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2020)

Paar 6900XTs reingekommen aber 1249€









						16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6900 XT DDR6 Drei-Lüfter 256bit (Retail) - RX 6900 XT
					

Radeon RX Serie von PowerColor | 16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6900 XT DDR6 Drei-Lüfter 256bit (Retail) :: über 200 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Edit: Viele Karten drin: https://www.mindfactory.de/search_result.php?search_query=rx+6800
Gesalzene Preise.


----------



## bath92 (12. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Paar 6900XTs reingekommen aber 1249€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die haben heute anscheinend eine ganze Ladung bekommen:
https://www.mindfactory.de/search_result.php?search_query=rx+6800


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Dezember 2020)

Frisch aus der Preis-Hölle:
Mindfactory:
Einige 6800XT Customs....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Dezember 2020)

Preise sind Müll aber wenigstens gibts mal welche xD

vllt wirds ja nach Weihnachten besser


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Preise sind Müll aber wenigstens gibts mal welche xD
> 
> vllt wirds ja nach Weihnachten besser



Vermutlich erst, wenn "Ratiopharm" ins GPU Geschäft einsteigt! Gute Preise...Gute Besserung und so... 

Edit:
Aber zumindest MF scheint ne größere Fuhre Karten 6800 bis 6900XT bekommen zu haben... in den letzten Minuten ploppen da so einige Artikel neu auf bei denen...


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2020)

Gut die Leute sollen sich mal eindecken. Bald sinken die Preise^^


----------



## openSUSE (12. Dezember 2020)

Nun auch als "Schnäppchen" im MindSTAR:
XFX Radeon RX 6800 (NEIN, KEIN XT)
MindStar Preis: € 789,00*

EDIT: Sorry, wurde ja schon geschrieben mit "im MindSTAR"


----------



## Apfelkind (12. Dezember 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nun auch als "Schnäppchen" im MindSTAR:
> XFX Radeon RX 6800 (NEIN, KEIN XT)
> MindStar Preis: € 789,00*
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, wurde ja schon geschrieben mit "im MindSTAR"


Wooot?! 
Da hab ich mit 719€ ja noch ein Schnäppchen gemacht. 
Jetzt sehe ich keine einzige 6800 mehr bei Alternate oder Mindfactory für unter 800€, die Preise scheinen sich gerade echt zu verschlimmern.
Selbst meine alte 1080 Ti steht bereits bei über 400€ auf Ebay.


----------



## big-maec (12. Dezember 2020)

Ist ja auch kein Wunder das die H@ndler sich beeilen Ware online zu stellen. Die H@ndler sind wie in  Goldgräber Stimmung. Jede verkaufte Karte ein fetter Gewinn.


----------



## Linmoum (12. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir kommt Santa jetzt zu Weihnachten mit der Rute dafür, dass ich die MSI 6900XT für den Aufpreis mitgenommen habe.


----------



## marvin_ (12. Dezember 2020)

UND siehe da: Die Verfügbarkeit ist gut


----------



## Linmoum (12. Dezember 2020)

MF hat aktuell alleine die MSI 6900XT über 30x verkauft. Die XFX vorhin ähnlich viele, die Powercolor gestern sogar iirc noch mehr. Überrascht mich dafür, dass die 6900XT erst Dienstag gelauncht ist. So viele hatte Mindfactory von der 6800XT wahrhscheinlich nicht einmal annähernd seit dem Launch.


----------



## bath92 (12. Dezember 2020)

Karte ist angekommen und auch schon verbaut. Benchmarks laufen! 

Anbei mal ein paar Vergleichsbilder:



Spoiler: Bilder






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ersteindruck: Könnte meine erste AMD-Karte werden die keinen Lüfter- oder Kühlermod notwendig hat. Lautstärke und Kühler sind selbst bei Stockeinstellungen über jeden Zweifel erhaben! Krass was Sapphire hier gezaubert hat. 

Benchmark-Ergebnisse folgen.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (12. Dezember 2020)

Die haben bestimmt jetzt erst die Lieferungen bearbeitet die so angekommen sind und auf einmal das halbe Lager voller Karten. Zum derzeitigen Moment prima, da 80% der Käufer alle Preise recht sind, Hauptsache die Karte wird verschickt.


----------



## Sonny330i (12. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Könnte meine erste AMD-Karte werden die keinen Lüfter- oder Kühlermod notwendig hat.



Selbst das Referenzdesign ist flüsterleise unter Last @stock. Die Customs sind einfach nur kühler und nen kleinen Ticken leiser. Ich finde die Karten sind eine absolut gelungene Generation seitens AMD


----------



## Dudelll (12. Dezember 2020)

Immerhin hat MF ja mittlerweile ganz gut 6800 vertickt und trotzdem ist das Lager noch einigermaßen gut gefüllt. Macht Hoffnung dieses Jahr evtl. doch noch ne xt zu bekommen


----------



## bath92 (12. Dezember 2020)

Erste Superposition Benchmarkergebnisse (jeweils zwei Runs am Stück):


Spoiler: Stock-Vergleich zur optimierten Vega 56






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        













			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: OC-Ergebnisse mit dem Wattman (2450/2150MHz, Fast Timings, PT: +10%, 1,025mV






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





GPU scheint noch Reserven zu haben. 

Wattman wie schon die letzten Jahre immer noch nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. Lüftereinstellungen haben z.B. überhaupt keine Wirkung. 

Nächster Schritt: Feintuning mit MPT und dem XT-BIOS.


----------



## hugo-03 (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jN_WO7ZYxzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


teil 3


----------



## Linmoum (12. Dezember 2020)

Kriegt man gerade zufällig irgendwo auf die schnelle einen Fullcover her? EK hat zwar alles lagernd, aber die Lieferzeit(en)...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Kriegt man gerade zufällig irgendwo auf die schnelle einen Fullcover her? EK hat zwar alles lagernd, aber die Lieferzeit(en)...



Ja, die Lieferzeiten bei EKWB sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen! Allerdings aus positiver Blickrichtung!
Hab zeitgleich die Karte bei Alternate und den Block bei EKWB bestellt. Karte kam Dienstag... der Block Mittwoch, obwohl(!!) EKWB Liefertermin 14.12. angegeben hatte! Also das ging dann recht fix, denke die fahren eher die konservative Schiene, dass die KD eher positiv wie negativ überrascht werden.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Erste Superposition Benchmarkergebnisse (jeweils zwei Runs am Stück):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stock-Vergleich zur optimierten Vega 56
> ...


Die Nitro ist schon wieder echt ne gute Karte geworden. Vor allem über die 6800er lacht der Kühler..


----------



## beastyboy79 (12. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3GyaSfOi6fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



lässt tief blicken. Also man kann von Jay halten, was man will...das Video ist


----------



## Linmoum (12. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja, die Lieferzeiten bei EKWB sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen! Allerdings aus positiver Blickrichtung!
> Hab zeitgleich die Karte bei Alternate und den Block bei EKWB bestellt. Karte kam Dienstag... der Block Mittwoch, obwohl(!!) EKWB Liefertermin 14.12. angegeben hatte! Also das ging dann recht fix, denke die fahren eher die konservatice Schiene, dass die KD eher positiv wie negativ überrascht werden.


Ich hab's jetzt mal probiert, allerdings mit DHL Express. Zustellung laut EK am 23.12. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und es geht etwas flotter.

Wobei das Ding eh nur als Übergang dient, bis Watercool endlich den Heatkiller launcht. Aber vor 2021 wird das sicherlich nichts und selbst Januar halte ich für etwas optimistisch. Und 'ne Wakü hab ich nicht, um jetzt 6-8 Wochen mit Luft rumzuturnen.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist Raketenjonny auf Urlaubsreise
> 2,4Ghz @ 165 Watt. Das sind schlappe 40 Watt weniger als Stock, oder 20%.


Sorry, stehe bissi aufm Schlauch!

Zudem wieviel bewirkt Speicher OC auf 2100 Mhz oder gar mehr


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sorry, stehe bissi aufm Schlauch!
> 
> Zudem wieviel bewirkt Speicher OC auf 2100 Mhz oder gar mehr



6800 Referenz, *nicht* meine 6800XT LC!


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Dezember 2020)

Und jene Taktet so hoch und bleibt doch so kühl?
Vor allem bei nur 1100 U/Min


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Und jene Taktet so hoch und bleibt doch so kühl?
> Vor allem bei nur 1100 U/Min


Nach ner guten Weile dreht die so mit 1500 bei 85 Grad HotSpot.
Bin aber noch an dem Setting dran, muss mal schaun was so Final rein kommt.


----------



## gecan (12. Dezember 2020)

ich hatte nochmal glückgehabt heute mit der 6900xt, gegen 19uhr konnte ich bei mindfatory die für 1259 bestellen, status lagernd und für sie reserviert !!!

die von alternate mit 1369 euro habe ich stoniert, und somit 110 euro gespart


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2020)

Klingt doch gut, mal sehn wer meine LC schlagen kann


----------



## gecan (12. Dezember 2020)

um deine 6800xt lc zu schlagen, muss ne 6900xt lc oder die red devil her


----------



## bath92 (12. Dezember 2020)

Bin nah dran am 24/7-Setting. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur die Fast-Timings zicken bei meiner Karte rum...


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2020)

Sieht doch schon gut aus.
Hast du mal nen TimeSpy zum Abgleich.
Welche HwInfo Version nutzt du? Warum kannst du die MemTemp auslesen???
Yeahr 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (12. Dezember 2020)

Fire-Strike & Time-Spy folgt morgen im Laufe des Tages. 
Hab heute beim Kartenumbau die 6.40-4330 aufgespielt. Mit der Uraltversion zuvor ging gar nix... 

Edit: Leider ist das MPT im Zusammenspiel mit BigNavi doch noch recht zickig. Bei mir führt alles außer Spannungs- und Lüftereinstellungen zum "fail-save-modus".


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Fire-Strike & Time-Spy folgt morgen im Laufe des Tages.
> Hab heute beim Kartenumbau die 6.40-4330 aufgespielt. Mit der Uraltversion zuvor ging gar nix...


Fette Sache, da lässt sich ja jetzt alles mit loggen, jeder Wandler, Mem Junction ja sogar die SOC Temperatur


----------



## bath92 (12. Dezember 2020)

Ja, ziemliche nette Sache. 

Erkenntnis des Tages: Den beiden Nitro+ Karten stellt man am besten den Zero-Fan-Modus per MPT aus und setzt die min. PWM-Leistung auf 10-Prozent 11-Prozent. Dadurch drehen die Lüfter im Idle mit unhörbaren 380 U/min 418 U/min und der nervige Fullspeed-Impuls beim Wechsel von Zero-Fan-Modus auf Betrieb bei 60°C ist Geschichte. 

Edit: Nach dem Kaltstart des Rechners heute Morgen lief ein Lüfter - der erste von der Slotblende aus gesehen, welcher auch das Drehzahlsignal liefert - nicht an. Es müssen also min. 11-Prozent des PWM-Signal eingestellt werden, zumindest bei meiner Karte.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Ja, ziemliche nette Sache.


Ziemlich nette Sache? *Ich kann wieder sehen! *

ZeroFan hab ich auch aus auf der LC. Die Lüfter fungieren im Boden ja auch als Intake.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (13. Dezember 2020)

Hallo. Ich würde mich auch gerne in die 6800er Diskussion einschalten. Ich habe ein sapphire Referenz Model. Momentan versuche ich den gesamt System verbrauch zu senken und fange bei der GPU an. 

Ich benutze dazu Time spy. 

Unter 900mV habe ich sie nicht getestet. Bei 900mV krieg ich stellenweise clipping? Fehler. Also so komische zucken aufpoppende geometrische Figuren, die nicht zur benchmark gehören. Einmal crashte sie im test 2.

Bei 910-25 scheint mein sweetspot zu sein. 15% Powerlimit und 2400MHz Takt bei fast timings und  100MHz RAM Übertaktung. 

Lüfterkurve lass ich so. Bin aber noch am testen.
Was bedeutet mpt und pwm in bath92s' Post?


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2020)

Die 2,4Ghz sind ein solider Wert für eine  Übertaktung.Mit +15% senkst du damit aber natürlich nicht den Verbrauch!

MPT=MorePowerTool (siehe IgorsLab)
PWM=Pulsmodulation derLüfter,also die Leistung die diese benötigen um überhaupt an zu gehen.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (13. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die 2,4Ghz sind ein solider Wert für eine  Übertaktung.Mit +15% senkst du damit aber natürlich nicht den Verbrauch


Die 15% sind nicht das Problem. Was richtig Leistung zieht ist die reine Übertaktung. Selbst mit 900mV und 0% zieht das System 40 Watt mehr. 

Diese 15% machen bei mir nur 3% mehr power draw aus in sämtlichen Konstellationen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (13. Dezember 2020)

@RXVega56GamingOC Ich vermute in deinem Fall, misst du die Leistung vom gesamten System an der Steckdose? Oder mit "GPU-Z"?
Die +/- 15% die du im Treiber einstellen kannst dürften den Verbrauch um +/-35W varieren lassen, je nach Ausgangswattlesitung der Karte. Kann sein das eine Customkarte da den Spielraum erhöht.
Stelle ich bei meiner den Regler auf PT 0% dann braucht die Karte 203W, da kann ich dann drehen und spielen wie ich will, es sei denn ich stell die Spannung so weit herunter... dann geht aber auch der Verbrauch runter.
Was nicht passiert, ist dass du PT auf 0% stellt, Takt hoch und Spannung runter... und die Karte dabei dann mehr Leistung zieht! Daher meine Vermutung der Leistungsmessung an der Steckdose. CPU und RAM haben jetzt mit der RX6800 mehr zu tun und werden den Verbrauch ebenfalls nach oben treiben... vermute ich mal.

Etwaige Denkfehler meinerseits möge man korrigieren....


----------



## bath92 (13. Dezember 2020)

Kann es sein, dass die Sapphire Trixx Software BigNavi noch nicht unterstützt? 

Wollte die RGB-Show der Karte etwas reduzieren.


----------



## arthur95 (13. Dezember 2020)

Info:
Bei dieser Karte handelt es sich  laut SKU um eine RX 6800 Refernzkarte!
Mindfactory hat die falschen Bilder drinnen!









						16GB XFX Radeon RX 6800 DDR6 (Retail) - RX 6800 | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von XFX | 16GB XFX Radeon RX 6800 DDR6 (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 80 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## McZonk (13. Dezember 2020)

Sind dann ja auch nur 230 Euro Aufschlag zur UVP... Leute ernsthaft.


----------



## arthur95 (13. Dezember 2020)

McZonk schrieb:


> Sind dann ja auch nur 230 Euro Aufschlag zur UVP... Leute ernsthaft.


Ja Preis ist sehr hoch!

Dennoch heißt es ja UVP (= UNVERBINDLICHE PREIS EMPFEHLUNG)

Angebot-Nachfrage---> Willkommen in unserem Wirtschaftssystem, dem Kapitalismus!

natürlich bin ich auch nicht erfreut über die erhöhten Preise aber ich nehme es im Gegensatz zu vielen im Forum  nicht persönlich, wenn Händler die Preise nach oben schrauben!
Die Händler sind keine Wohltäter die GRAKAS unters Volk verteilen, es sind Unternehmen die Geld verdienen wollen und müssen!
Niemand ist gezwungen sich eine zu kaufen!

Wie gesagt, ganz einfach : Angebot und Nachfrage!

Wer immer das neueste (vor allem in diesen Zeiten) sofort haben möchte muss sich mit dem abfinden!

Wer nicht muss halt warten!

Immer die gleiche Leier, bei jedem Launch!


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (13. Dezember 2020)

Moin,

komisch grade. Seit ich Null U. / min ausgestellt habe und den Lüfter auf 50% (für mich eher ein sehr angenehmes Grundrauschen denn ein störendes Geräusch) laufen lassen. Schmiert bei vorher 3-5x stabilen Durchgängen: 2400MHz GPU, 2112MHz RAM, 15% , 910 mV der Grafiktest 2 ab.

Ziehen die Lüfter so viel Leistung? Ab der Hälfte vom Test sprangen sie auch vorher an. Ich versteh´s grade nicht.

Übrigens: der DDR6 läuft auch 2150 übertaktet wobei ich da keine Punkte mehr rauskitzeln konnte. 

Mit obiger Einstellung komme ich auf 15 871 Punkte in Time Spy.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (13. Dezember 2020)

@RXVega56GamingOC Die Lüfter beziehen die Leistung nicht aus dem einstellbaren Powerbudget im Treiber. Wenn die Lüfter einen Einfluss auf das Absturz oder nicht-Absturz haben, liegt das an der Temperatur, die sich aufgrund von ggf. geändertem Luftstrom/Kühlung ändert.

910mV sind bei meiner Karte undenkbar. Ich denke für alles unter 950mV brauchst du schon bisschen Glück bei deinem Chip.(Da lasse ich mich gerne aber auch vom Gegenteil überzeugen)

Ich habe meine mit 950mV 2400Mhz Pt+10% und MEM 2100Mhz+fast timings so stabil bekommen, dass bisher weder in Cyberpunkt2077 noch in PortRoyal oder in BrightMemory Benchmark RTX-blabla es zum Absturz kommt.

Wenn deine mal mit 910mV dann *schwups* einfach mal mit 910mV chrashed... würde ich sagen sind die 910mV für deinen Chip einfach zu wenig.

Das ganze kann mit 910mV evtl mit weniger Takt und weinger PT funktionieren, wenn die Karte thermisch aussteigt... Da geht halt probieren über studieren...


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (13. Dezember 2020)

Aber sie lief schon 2x mit 900 und 5x mit 910 durch Timespy. Oder sind das noch zu wenige Werte um auf Stabilität zu schließen? Grade ging nicht mal 925mV der vorher auch gefühlt immer lief. 

Welches Modell hast du?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe die XFX 6800 Referenz....  
Hab mir hier auch sagen lassen, dass TimeSpy nicht der beste Stabilitätstest für GPU's ist... eher PortRoyal(2,49€ über Steam als AddOn zum 3DMark) oder BrightMemory RTX Benchmark oder wie das DIng genau heisst...  (kostenlos auf Steam)

Du musst auch immer alle anderen Parameter mitbetrachten:
- Wie warm ist der PC gerade insgesamt?
- Wie lange läuft er schon?
- Alles andere gleich geblieben? Airflow? etc.
- usw...uvm....etc.

Wenn du auf Messersschneide läufst mit deinen Settings, kann es zwar sein, dass die Karte heute stabil läuft, aber auch die hochwertigste Elektronik (vor allem Kondensatorn) altert! D.h. in einem halben Jahr wirds dann doch instabil, weil auf Kante genäht. Daher mein Tip: Stabile Settings suchen... danach wieder bisschen entschärfen und lange Ruhe damit haben, sonst fängt regelmäßig die Fehlersuche an...

Ich hab meine mittlerweile in die Wasserkühlung eingebunden, sodass was ich mache nicht mehr unbedingt unter Luft auch funktionieren muss, wobei man sagen muss, das AMD dieses mal für einen Referenzkühler absolut TOP geliefert hat. Die Customs setzen dann höchstens nochmal ne Schippe drauf...


----------



## bath92 (13. Dezember 2020)

Für 24/7-Settings sollte man entweder einen kleinen Sicherheitsaufschlag bei der Spannung geben oder aber etwas unter dem grenzstabilen Takt bleiben! Erspart viel Ärger und Gefluche wenn man den dann mal zum Zocken kommt.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (13. Dezember 2020)

Das komische ist ja, dass sie mit der Lüfterkurve jetzt bei 37° rumhängt und sich aufhängt weil es ihr zu kalt ist? *lach*


----------



## bath92 (13. Dezember 2020)

@RXVega56GamingOC: Würde einfach mal die OC-Einstellungen im Treiber zurücksetzen, Rechner neu starten und Settings neu eintragen. Der Wattman führt manchmal ein Eigenleben. Für meine Vega hatte ich den immer gemieden wie die Pest.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (13. Dezember 2020)

Ja, der Stromfluß im Halbleitermaterial ändert sich je nach Temperatur, kann also sein, dass irgendein mechanismus der GPU da zuschlägt und sagt: "Feierabend! So nicht!"
Wenn der Karte jetzt zu kalt ist, kann es durchaus plausibel sein, dass eine etwas höhere Spannung von nöten ist um wieder stabil zu laufen!
Wie gesagt wenn das Setting nicht stabil ist, ist es nicht stabil! Stabil ist es wenn der PC vom Kaltstart her damit läuft bis er richtig unter Dauerlast die eine oder andere Stunde durchläuft!


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> @RXVega56GamingOC: Würde einfach mal die OC-Einstellungen im Treiber zurücksetzen, Rechner neu starten und Settings neu eintragen. Der Wattman führt manchmal ein Eigenleben. Für meine Vega hatte ich den immer gemieden wie die Pest.


Es kommt in der Tat beim ständigen verändern dazu dass sich der Treiber verbuggt. Ein sauberes neu laden der Settings mit vernünftigem Kaltstart hilft.

Die Spannung die Ihr einstellen könnt ist immer abhängig von dem Baiswert des Takts und der maximalen Spannung.
Das kann man nur schlecht an fixen Zahlen fest machen.

Dazu habe ich auch den ein oder anderen Punkt im Guide zu verfasst.








						Der große Radeon RX 6800 (XT) Overclocking- und Mod-Guide | Community | igor´sLAB
					

Die neuen Big Navi Karten sind released und die 6800/6800 XT sowie die neue feierten kürzlich Ihr Debüt. Unser Community-Mitglied Gurdi konnte es auch diesmal wieder nicht lassen, sich nun auch die…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2020)

Leute wie schaut es denn Spannungstechnisch aus wenn ihr zB 2200-2300MHz einstellt?
Kommt man da nicht weiter runter dann?
Wünschte jmd würde auch mal anhand von 2-3 Games aufzeigen was das für Auswirkungen alles hat, also zB 2200MHz max UV vs 2300MHz UV vs 2400MHz UV vs max OC usw^^
Müssen net mal mehrere Games sein, von mir aus mit nur einem Game.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute wie schaut es denn Spannungstechnisch aus wenn ihr zB 2200-2300MHz einstellt?
> Kommt man da nicht weiter runter dann?
> Wünschte jmd würde auch mal anhand von 2-3 Games aufzeigen was das für Auswirkungen alles hat, also zB 2200MHz max UV vs 2300MHz UV vs 2400MHz UV vs max OC usw^^
> Müssen net mal mehrere Games sein, von mir aus mit nur einem Game.


Was interessiert dich denn. Ich habe gerade mein UV Setting Final gemacht auf der 6800er.


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2020)

Na ultimate UV steigend in Schritten in Richtung max OC und wie sich das auf die Performance auswirkt in Games.


----------



## DerLachs (13. Dezember 2020)

Weckt mich, wenn es die Karten zu vernünftigen Preisen gibt.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (13. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi zeig mal deine Erkenntnisse, dann könnten wir Sweetspots vergleichen. Wobei du ja die XfX hast gell? 

Ich hab auch nicht so die Ahnung welche Punkte bei Timespy gut sind. Ich will mich so bei 15500 einpendeln.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na ultimate UV steigend in Schritten in Richtung max OC und wie sich das auf die Performance auswirkt in Games.


Naja sowas ist schon aufwendig. Ich hab nun fertig einen UV Build der die Stockleistung bei minimaler Leistungsaufnahme bringt und dabei in einigen Szenarien sogar noch ein gutes Stück schneller ist als Stock. Das war echt ein harter Brocken.



RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> @Gurdi zeig mal deine Erkenntnisse, dann könnten wir Sweetspots vergleichen. Wobei du ja die XfX hast gell?
> 
> Ich hab auch nicht so die Ahnung welche Punkte bei Timespy gut sind. Ich will mich so bei 15500 einpendeln.


ich habe eine Sapphire Referenz wie du.
Takt auf 2320-2400 einstellen und dann Spannung bestmöglich reduzieren.
Das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bringt bei mir im Main, das hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (13. Dezember 2020)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Weckt mich, wenn es die Karten zu vernünftigen Preisen gibt.



Ne Runde in die Kryo-Schlafkapsel oder wie?


----------



## Kelemvor (13. Dezember 2020)

Momentan ist für mich AMD.COM down, vielleicht hats sich mit der Schlafkapsel ja gleich wenn die Seite wieder Online geht.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (13. Dezember 2020)

@Kelemvor Das wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein... warte ja immer noch auf einen 5900X... aber ich denke eher die haben die Seite dauerhaft offline genommen... und sich mit dem Reibach den die gemacht haben mit Zen3 & RDNA2 in die Südsee abgesetzt...


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Dezember 2020)

Nun, meine Will nicht unter 0,975 Volt
Auch 2400 Mhz und 0,965 Volt und der RTX Benchmark schmiert nach 30 bis 60 Sekunden ab.

*Hier mal Fotos:*
80mm Lüfter wurde heute entfernt... war noch für die Radeon VII   
Ist stehend und bläst Richtung Radeon BigNavi
PS: nur vorübergehend da abklemmen muss!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <Phoenix> (13. Dezember 2020)

Oh man ey...
Wird echt Zeit für eine 6800XT...

Cyberpunk läuft seit Donnerstag. Auf niedrigsten Einstellungen. 20-45FPS im Schnitt 
Richard-RAM und Christian-CPU arbeiten mit halbem Arsch bei +-30%
Nur Gerd die GPU rastet mit 99% Auslastung voll aus. 

GTX970 ist für das Spiel nicht so geeignet.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, meine Will nicht unter 0,975 Volt
> Auch 2400 Mhz und 0,965 Volt und der RTX Benchmark schmiert nach 30 bis 60 Sekunden ab.


Geh doch einfach mal auf etwa 2360-2380 runter. Das hilft oft.


----------



## gbm31 (13. Dezember 2020)

@ Gurdi: VRAM Taktskalierung: Womit kann ich das am geschicktesten messen? RTX benches sprechen da nicht drauf an, Superposition schwankt zuviel. Da einzige was ich testen kann ist die MEM-Bus-Auslastung, ob die evtl. wegen Fehlerkorrektur hochgeht ab einem gewissen Punkt...


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2020)

Einfach über die Punkte vom einem Benchmark. Was willst du da genau messen sonst. Entweder er produziert Fehler und wird langsamer oder er läuft


----------



## gecan (13. Dezember 2020)

ihr habt sorgen mit euren oc 

während andere sorgen haben, um eine überhaupt zu bekommen bzw besitzen und einfach in normalen betrieb betreiben zu können 

aber in wenigen tagen ist es auch bei mir soweit mit eine 6900xt, dann mal schauen, was die so bei -15% leisten wird !!!

also nix mit oc für dauerbetrieb, blödsin !

ausnahme für benches usw, mehr aber auch nicht.

wenn ich schon mit meine 5700xt 190watt bei 1,9ghz mega zu frieden bin, in den spielen wo ich zocke, dann wird das 6900xt bei -15% immer noch ca den doppelte performance lierfern


----------



## Michi240281 (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage:

was bezweckt Ihr alle mit dem UV? Ich meine damit wird die Karte ja in keinem Fall schneller oder stabiler! Gehts Euch wirklich nur darum, 20-50W zu sparen? Dann verstehe ich es wirklich nicht! Ihr gebt 1000e von € für Euer Hobby aus, was ich ja auch tue, und dann kümmern Euch am Ende 10€ Stromkosten pro Jahr? Oder was ist der Gedanke dabei?


----------



## drstoecker (13. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage:
> 
> was bezweckt Ihr alle mit dem UV? Ich meine damit wird die Karte ja in keinem Fall schneller oder stabiler! Gehts Euch wirklich nur darum, 20-50W zu sparen? Dann verstehe ich es wirklich nicht! Ihr gebt 1000e von € für Euer Hobby aus, was ich ja auch tue, und dann kümmern Euch am Ende 10€ Stromkosten pro Jahr? Oder was ist der Gedanke dabei?


Uv ist nicht nur weniger verbrauch, dazu kommt 
niedrigere Temperaturen
Höherer boost möglich
Hardware schonen
Läuft leiser
.....


----------



## cimenTo (13. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Uv ist nicht nur weniger verbrauch, dazu kommt
> niedrigere Temperaturen
> Höherer boost möglich
> Hardware schonen
> ...



Habe mich mit Undervolting nie beschäftigt.  Kann man denn auch nur die Voltage runterregeln? Hat das irgendwelche Risiken? Oft wird von 895mV gesprochen. Aktuell ist bei mir alles auf Standard. Keine Änderung am Powerlimit etc. übernommen. Bin soweit zufrieden mit der Leistung, aber wenn weniger Stromverbrauch möglich ist bei gleichbleibender Leistung wäre das nicht schlecht. Ist halt die Frage ob die 895mV bei allen Referenz Karten möglich ist. Will ungern hin und her fummeln was GPU und Speichertakt angeht.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Läuft leiser


Vor allem das! Und dann noch eine Custom Lüfterkurve. 
Lohnt sich eigentlich bei quasi jeder (aktiv gekühlten) Grafikkarte.


So bekommt man sogar eine super gute und auch teure Nitro+ noch mal leiser als es Sapphire schafft


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage:
> 
> was bezweckt Ihr alle mit dem UV? Ich meine damit wird die Karte ja in keinem Fall schneller oder stabiler! Gehts Euch wirklich nur darum, 20-50W zu sparen? Dann verstehe ich es wirklich nicht! Ihr gebt 1000e von € für Euer Hobby aus, was ich ja auch tue, und dann kümmern Euch am Ende 10€ Stromkosten pro Jahr? Oder was ist der Gedanke dabei?


Die Frage kommt gerade richtig.
Hab gerade eben meinen HTPC umgebaut, das NT hatten einen defekten Lüfter.
Das Enermax DigiFanless ist aber länger und nun passt nicht mal mehr der Intake-Lüfter.....


*Finde die Radeon....*

Es ist sogar noch schlimmer als es aussieht. Der Deckel geht gerade so zu, zwischen Deckel und Raketenjonny bleibt gerade mal 1 Centimeter. Das Board hat KEINEN einzigen Kühler auf den Wandlern und einen einzigen Lüfteranschluss.....
Das Netzteil ist übigens passiv, sitzt direkt vor der GraKa und wird quasi durch diese gekühlt da auch der Wärmeausgang vom Netzteil verbaut ist, was man so eigentlich nicht machen dürfte, zumindest laut Anleitung 

Hier passt ALLES gerade so, irgendwie mit ein bisjen biegen und drücken. Man beachte die 12V Kabel der Graka


----------



## gbm31 (13. Dezember 2020)

So, heute hab ich mich mal mit dem Speicher beschäftigt.

Nach einigem Testen hab ich mich für den integrierten Benchmark in Ghost Recon Breakpoint entschieden, der auf die Speichertakte zu reagieren scheint, und relativ wenig schwankt (<10P).

Die 6800 läuft mit 2435MHz Target, 975mV, Fast Timings und 250W PT.

Beginnen wir mit 2000MHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2050MHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Punkte steigen,

2100MHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine deutliche Steigerung.

2150MHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoppla!

Ein weiterer Lauf bestätigt das schlechte Ergebnis.

Also takte ich den Speicher wieder niedriger. Da der Umbruch zwischen 2100 und 2150MHz passierte, genau dazwischen.

2124MHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder besser, aber nur auf dem Niveau von 2100MHz.

Daher nochmal ca. die Mitte.

2110MHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht doch wieder sehr gut aus.

Um das letzte MHz feilsche ich nicht mehr, so bleibt das jetzt bis die 6900XT kommt.

Aber auch hier zeigt sich wieder, viel Takt bedeutet nicht immer auch viel Leistung.

Ich war neugierig ob der Speicher die 6800 begrenzt - was ich nicht erwartet habe. Aber bei der 6900XT bin ich gespannt.

Viele ziehen den Slider einfach nach rechts solang nichts abstützt. Dass weit vorher schon der Punkt erreicht wird, an dem das kontraproduktiv ist, und der BUS mehr mit der Fehlerbereinigung als mit den Daten beschäftigt ist, wird gern vergessen. Das wollt ich genau austesten.

Ob die Zeit, das für seine eigene Karte rauszufahren, den (minimalen) Benefit wett macht, oder man den Speicher einfach default lässt, kann jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


----------



## bath92 (13. Dezember 2020)

Bin mit den Benchmarks fürs Erste durch. Den neuen kostenlosen RTX-Bench auf Steam lass ich erst mal links liegen. Und den Port Royale Benchmark schaue ich mir an sobald CP2077 mal Raytracing für AMD-GPUs bietet.

Bekomme mein UV-Setting aber einfach nicht Time Spy stable. 
Alle anderen Benchmarks laufen rockstable durch. Jemand eine Idee woran ich noch schrauben könnte?

UV ist bei meinem Chip allgemein recht heikel und lohnt sich auch nicht, zumindest im Vergleich mit der Vega. Nach oben skaliert der Chip hingegen recht gut. Denk das OC-Setting: 2400/2150MHz&FastTimings @1025mV nehme ich erstmal für 24/7 



Spoiler: UV-Setting: 2375/2150MHz&Fast Timings @981mV






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fire Strike Ultra: Score 10 892 Grafik-Punkte: 11 294, Physics-Punkte: 21 050, Kombinierte Punktzahl: 5 472





Spoiler: OC-Setting: 2400/2150MHz&FastTimings @1025mV






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fire Strike Ultra: Score 10 992, Grafik-Punkte: 11 413, Physics-Punkte: 20 969, Kombinierte Punktzahl: 5 524




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Time Spy: Score 13 967, Grafik-Punkte: 15 950, CPU score: 8 195





Spoiler: max. OC-Setting: 2450/2150MHz&FastTimings @1050mV



Fire Strike Ultra: Score 11 157, Grafik-Punkte: 11 566, Physics-Punkte: 21 358, Kombinierte Punktzahl: 5 631

Time Spy: Score 14 018, Grafik-Punkte: 16 053, CPU score: 8 158



Stock-Ergebnisse der Karte liegen unter Beitrag: #2.838


@gbm31: Werde mir die Steps zwischen 2100 und 2150MHz auch nochmals genauer ansehen.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (13. Dezember 2020)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Weckt mich, wenn es die Karten zu vernünftigen Preisen gibt.



Ich hatte


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Dezember 2020)

@gbm31 

Nun siehst ja meine Fotos von Gehäuse
Hinten sind derzeit 4 Slotblenden offen, und der 80 mm Lüfter ist frontseitig übergangsweise stehend zur Big Navi hin  montiert.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi mit welchem Gehäuse schlägst du dich da denn rum? Dagegen war mein alter Coolcube ja 1A belüftet.


----------



## Michi240281 (13. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Uv ist nicht nur weniger verbrauch, dazu kommt
> niedrigere Temperaturen
> Höherer boost möglich
> Hardware schonen
> ...


Höherer Boost? Man bekommt doch nicht mehr Takt bei weniger Spannung und das noch stabil(er)?


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Höherer Boost? Man bekommt doch nicht mehr Takt bei weniger Spannung und das noch stabil(er)?


Klar, wenn du mit der Standard Spannung ins Power Limit rennst, kann ein reduzieren der Spannung, was ja den Verbrauch senkt, Wunder bewirken. Hast dann sozusagen wieder Saft zur Verfügung, die in den Takt investiert werden kann.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Höherer Boost? Man bekommt doch nicht mehr Takt bei weniger Spannung und das noch stabil(er)?


Wenn man powerlimitiert war bekommt man sehr wohl einen höheren Takt.
Spannung niedriger -> Verbrauch niedriger bei gleichem Takt -> boost auf höheren Takt im Powerlimit.

Edit:
Duvar über mir war schneller


----------



## bath92 (13. Dezember 2020)

Behaltet beim OC auch immer diese drei Zeilen bei HW-Info im Auge. Gerade festgestellt das ich ins Current-Limit renne. Leider kann man im MPT die Limits nicht frei anpassen um das zu umgehen. Zumindest geht der Wattman sofort in den "fail-save-mode" wenn ich den Wert für TDC Limit SoC von 30 A auf 55 A erhöhe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2020)

Der SOC ist kein Limitfaktor in derRegel. Der SOC muss nur laufen und wenns geht mit möglichst wenig Verbrauch.
Den Wattman kannst du einfach mit gespeicherten Profilen umgehen bei sowas. Eine 6800 kommt nicht einmal in die Nähe von 55A auf dem SOC, normal sind da so um die 20A. Die TDC Limitskönnt Ihr beliebig ändern so.
Viel interessanter ist TDC GFX,da kann man ein wenig mit anstellen. Ihr könnt auf den 6800ern(ohne XT) aber den SOC teils deutlich unterhalb von 900mv bringen, das spart einige Watt ein. zudem spielt derSOC bei sehr hohen Taktraten wieder eine etwas wichtigere Rolle.



Olstyle schrieb:


> @Gurdi mit welchem Gehäuse schlägst du dich da denn rum? Dagegen war mein alter Coolcube ja 1A belüftet.


Hey, nix gegen meinen HTPC  
Ich bin grad an einem Projekt dran, die 6800er unter völlig beschissenen Bedingungen UV,leiser zu machen, DEUTLICH sparsamer zu agieren und dabei auch noch Leistug zu gewinnen. Das ganze in der HotBox die Ihr eben gesehen habt. Die Karte saugt dabei die Luft vom Netzteil an, gibt diese an den CPU Kühler und geht dann über den Ram aus dem Gehäuse


----------



## bath92 (13. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Den Wattman kannst du einfach mit gespeicherten Profilen umgehen bei sowas.


Bitte genauer ausführen. Stehe gerade auf der Leitung.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi Die Frage war nicht als Kritik gemeint sondern ich wollte wirklich wissen was für ein Ding das ist. Ich habe selbst HTPCs mit Antec Fusion, Cooltek/Jonsbo Coolcube Maxi und Silverstone Sugo SG11 gebaut (die letzteren beiden schummeln allerdings mit externem Kühlturm), aber DAS Layout hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Bitte genauer ausführen. Stehe gerade auf der Leitung.


Der Wattman geht ja in diese FailSafe Mode. Mach dir vorher ein Profil im Wattman mit deinen Einstellungen und lade das.


Olstyle schrieb:


> @Gurdi Die Frage war nicht als Kritik gemeint sondern ich wollte wirklich wissen was für ein Ding das ist. Ich habe selbst HTPCs mit Antec Fusion, Cooltek/Jonsbo Coolcube Maxi und Silverstone Sugo SG11 gebaut (die letzteren beiden schummeln allerdings mit externem Kühlturm), aber DAS Layout hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


Ein LianLi Gehäuse. Modell hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf leider. Eigentlich ist das ein gute Gehäuse, es ist aber langsam aus der Zeit gefallen und ich hab es einfach für nen HTPC viel zu voll gestopft.


----------



## gbm31 (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich teste grade UV mit folgenden Einstellungen.

Bringt immerhin schon mal gute 11 Watt weniger im Vergleich zur vollen Spannung 1025mV und 975mV im Wattman.


----------



## gbm31 (14. Dezember 2020)

Ist auch fürn Arsch! 
1000mV laufen nicht (9 Minuten Loop).
1006mV laufen nicht (33 Minuten Loop...) weil die GPU leicht höher boostet, und damit bin ich schon wieder fast beim max. PT. Kann ich gleich bei den vollen 1025 max. bleiben.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (14. Dezember 2020)

Moin. Bei mir läuft cyberpunk leider auch nicht mit 950mV ich muss anscheinend auch auf undervolting verzichten. 

Der PC rebootet dann Instant. Oder kann das auch an der CPU liegen? 

Radeon Software setzt sich dann zurück.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. Dezember 2020)

@gbm31 HWInfo kannst du leider an der Stelle vergessen! Hab selbst auch ne Runde länger grbraucht um zu verstehen, was da wirklich passiert, beim Reglerschieben im Wattman....  Du kannst höchstens GPU-Z nehmen und dann in den Diagrammen schauen, wie sich die Spannung über die Zeit verhalten hat.

Das Zusammenspiel von PT, Spannung und Takt lassen sonst alles verschwimmen....
Am Package Power der GPU kannst aber schnell erkennen, ob der Energiebedarf steigt oder sinkt.... die Leistung der Karte dazu siehst du ja dann im Bench....

@RXVega56GamingOC Wenn der PC sogar rebootet würde ich auch das Netzteil nicht ausschließen wollen.
Bei mir crashed der Treiber... oder ich muss den PC manuell neustarten, weil er sich komplett weggehangen hat... 
Auto-Reboot kommt mir komisch vor... mal sehen was die anderen dazu so sagen


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (14. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @gbm31 HWInfo kannst du leider an der Stelle vergessen! Hab selbst auch ne Runde länger grbraucht um zu verstehen, was da wirklich passiert, beim Reglerschieben im Wattman....  Du kannst höchstens GPU-Z nehmen und dann in den Diagrammen schauen, wie sich die Spannung über die Zeit verhalten hat.
> 
> Das Zusammenspiel von PT, Spannung und Takt lassen sonst alles verschwimmen....
> Am Package Power der GPU kannst aber schnell erkennen, ob der Energiebedarf steigt oder sinkt.... die Leistung der Karte dazu siehst du ja dann im Bench....
> ...


Ich dachte 600W müssten ausreichen. Wenn mein ganzes System nur 350 Watt peak zieht?


----------



## gbm31 (14. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @gbm31 HWInfo kannst du leider an der Stelle vergessen! Hab selbst auch ne Runde länger grbraucht um zu verstehen, was da wirklich passiert, beim Reglerschieben im Wattman....  Du kannst höchstens GPU-Z nehmen und dann in den Diagrammen schauen, wie sich die Spannung über die Zeit verhalten hat.



Ne du, wenn du im MPT die Spannung begrenzt gibt wirklich nicht mehr. 

Aber das ist jetzt müßig - meine 6900XT ist da.  Spiel geht von vorn los...


----------



## Edelhamster (14. Dezember 2020)

@gbm31 geiles Teil   meine geht hoffentlich auch bald in den Versand. Hab eben dann endlich die Bestätigung für den Zahlungseingang erhalten. Scheiß Auslandsüberweisung^^

@RXVega56GamingOC 
Die wirklichen Peak-Werte mit einer 6800XT im System werden deutlich oberhalb der 350W liegen.
AMD wird schon nicht absolut grundlos ein 750W NT dafür empfehlen.
Mich würde ansonsten interessieren, läuft deine Kiste stabil wenn du alles @stock belässt?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. Dezember 2020)

@gbm31 Oh.. stimmt... hatte gar nicht mitverfolgt, dass du mit MPT das Limit setzt....

@RXVega56GamingOC Leider ist das NT Thema nicht so einfach! Siehe Kommentar von @Edelhamster . Selbst ein gutes Netzteil, kann einen "schleichenden Defekt" haben, das einfach solche Peaks nicht mehr abgefangen werden...
Außerdem altern die Kondensatoren in den Netzteilen... die dann dieses Peak-Verhalten nachhaltig verschlechtern. Wie schnell diese altern oder wie lange ein NT hält liegt an zu vielen Parametern... Betriebstemperatur... Auslastung... Ein/Ausschaltzyklen... usw...


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (14. Dezember 2020)

Würde undervolten nicht dem Netzteil entgegen kommen? Ich will mal PBO deaktivieren und die Graka auf Standard settings testen. Ich wehre mich gegen ein neues PSU. Ich investier hier grad 800€ für ein Spiel xD
In einigen threads wird gesagt, dass gesplittete Kabel vom Netzteil Probleme verursachen können.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. Dezember 2020)

@RXVega56GamingOC Ja, ein Y-Kabel vom Netzteil belastet das Netzteil ggf. zu "einseitig" Im Handbuch von meinem Netzteil steht zum Beispiel, welche Konfiguration an Anschlüssen am Netzteil idealerweise zu nutzen sind und welche Kabel dann entsprechend zu verwenden sind... Bei meinem NT sind sowohl Einzel- als auch Y-Kabel für GPU Versorgung dabei...


----------



## Edelhamster (14. Dezember 2020)

Für jeden 8-Pol-Connector an der Graka ein eigenes Kabel zu nutzen empfiehlt sich definitiv. 
Da ist man sich breitflächig einig.

Ansonsten hier kurz eine Übersicht zu Igors Messungen hinsichtlich PeakPower/Lastspitzen bei einer 6800XT Referenz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (14. Dezember 2020)

Naja Ich hab ja die nicht XT 

Kann man so ein Kabel extra kaufen? Statt grade ein neues PSU?
Ah habs... aber bevor ich mir kabel für 25€ hol, hol ich mir grad ein PSU. Sollte ich wirklich auf 750W gehen oder auf 700 schicken auch spekulieren?


----------



## Dreak77 (14. Dezember 2020)

RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> Naja Ich hab ja die nicht XT
> 
> Kann man so ein Kabel extra kaufen? Statt grade ein neues PSU?


also ich habe meine rx 6800 an einem einzigen Kabelstrang angeschlossen und bislang gar keine Probleme (obwohl mir das auch nicht so geheuer war)
Netzteil ist ein SeaSonic Focus Plus Gold 550W, rest siehe meine Signatur


----------



## gbm31 (14. Dezember 2020)

First run - bleibt ziemlich leise. In Timespy und Bright Memory rauschen die Lüfter gut wahrnehmbar, aber noch erträglich. Die Nitro ist viel viel leiser! Und die Spulen hört man öfter!

Im Vergleich zur Nitro winzig - aber gefühlt doppelt so schwer!


----------



## bath92 (14. Dezember 2020)

Kann das BQ SP11 850W Platinum nur empfehlen. Kein Spulenrasseln bei der RX 6800  festzustellen, hängt ja auch immer mit dem Netzteil zusammen.


----------



## Edelhamster (14. Dezember 2020)

Wie sieht´s @stock mim HotSpot aus @gbm31 ?


----------



## gbm31 (14. Dezember 2020)

Stock hab ich gar nicht protokolliert.

Den Benches nach hängt die 6900XT ausm Kopf raus total am PT und dann am Speicher.

Deswegen bin ich jetzt von 10 auf 15% mehr gegangen. Hat gleich nochmal GPU-Takt freigesetzt. Damit 97°C im RTX Bench. 

Wird aber schon vom Strom begrenzt - ich glaub ich muss wieder mit der Spannung hoch auf default.

Ausloten des GPU Takts und Feintuning Speichertakt kommt noch, muss immerhin auch nebenher arbeiten... 

So wie sie jetzt schon da steht ist sie 19.5% schneller als die durchoptimierte 6800.


----------



## DaHell63 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hat DLSS bei Dir mit der RX 6900XT überhaupt eine Auswirkung?


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Hat DLSS bei Dir mit der RX 6900XT überhaupt eine Auswirkung?


Das steht nur damit drin,man kann es zu Beginn auch verstellen imMenü aber es ist ausgegraut. Es greift also nicht.


RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> Naja Ich hab ja die nicht XT
> 
> Kann man so ein Kabel extra kaufen? Statt grade ein neues PSU?
> Ah habs... aber bevor ich mir kabel für 25€ hol, hol ich mir grad ein PSU. Sollte ich wirklich auf 750W gehen oder auf 700 schicken auch spekulieren?


Unnötig bei einer Karte wie der 6800.Die ist genügsam. Mach dich nicht bekloppt,wenn du nicht hart übertakten willst spielt das keine Rolle. Hast du denn ein Multi oderSinglerail?


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe ein Enermax Platimax 600W ATX23 (ziemlich alt mittlerweile) Das hat 3 12 Volt Schienen. (Bedeutet das dass es Multirail ist? )

Ich habe glaube auch den Schuldigen für die Abstürze gefunden. Der RAM war aggressiv übertaktet und jetzt fahre ich ein anderes DOCP / XMP Profil und es ist seit ner Stunde nicht mehr gecrashed. (Soweit war ich noch nie.) 

Aber eine Frage zur Grafikkarte hätte ich noch. Übrigens sind bei ALTERNATE grade Sapphires NITRO OC´s reingekommen. Aber 869€ für ne normale 6800? Weiss nicht. Ich behalte meine Referenz. Hoffe die Temps sind ok. 

Siehe Screenshot. Wieso zieht sie wesentlich mehr als ich ihr vorgebe? Liegt das an den 10% die ich ihr Spielraum gebe?


----------



## arthur95 (14. Dezember 2020)

info:
RX 6800 Nitro 869 und Pulse 819 bei Alternate!


----------



## cloudconnected (14. Dezember 2020)

Welche Einstellungen benutzt ihr beim 3D Mark für die 6800er zum Benchen?

Die 6800 XT is bei Superposition gute 1k langsamer als meine 3090 FTW3 Ultra. Aber is ja auch RTX also uninteressant.

Wodrann sieht man 

"Den Benches nach hängt die 6900XT ausm Kopf raus total am PT und dann am Speicher." bzgl des Speichers?


----------



## DaHell63 (14. Dezember 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Die 6800 XT is bei* Superposition* gute 1k langsamer als meine 3090 FTW3 Ultra. Aber is ja auch* RTX* also uninteressant.


Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## gbm31 (14. Dezember 2020)

Nope, hast du nich 

So lass ich sie jetzt erstmal und zocke Cyberpunk weiter. Leises 24/7 OC.

(bei HWInfo hat sich irgendwie ein 0.1 Multi im GPU Mem eingeschlichen?!?)


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (14. Dezember 2020)

Uff, grad mal an die Backplate gefasst. Schon knackig heiß. Ich guck mal ob ich meine Gehäuselüfter schneller stellen kann. Die machen gefühlt nichts.


----------



## bath92 (14. Dezember 2020)

Wenn ich hier so die Ergebnisse der RX 6900XT sehe werde ich ganz wuschig! 
Wo bleibt die Sapphire RX 6900XT Toxic Ankündigung?


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?


Ich habs auch nicht verstanden wenns dich tröstet  


gbm31 schrieb:


> Nope, hast du nich
> 
> So lass ich sie jetzt erstmal und zocke Cyberpunk weiter. Leises 24/7 OC.
> 
> (bei HWInfo hat sich irgendwie ein 0.1 Multi im GPU Mem eingeschlichen?!?)


Wow du hast mich ja schon fast kassiert in den Shaderlastigen Szenarien.
Ich suche übrigens noch ein weiteres Opfer das meinen UV Build testet bei seiner Karte.
Hat noch jemand Lust? Dauert auch nicht lange. Muss aber eine 6800 sein


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Dezember 2020)

965 bis 975 mV Ende Fahnenstange bei 2360 Mhz fixiert im Wattman... Lüfter 1850 U/Min.
Zudem ca. 2280 bis 2325 Mhz und dann ist Schluss im Schacht bei meiner Radeon 6800 Referenz Karte.

Nur Zu Gurdi
Habe eine 6800 Ref. aber eher ne Gurke, oder Standard Kost, Äh Karte!


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich wurde schwach und habe mir jetzt doch wieder zu überteuerten Preisen mir eine Saphire Nitro + geholt 

Edit: Immer noch bei Caseking lagernd


----------



## cloudconnected (14. Dezember 2020)

Macht ma beim Superposition folgende Einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (14. Dezember 2020)

Gigabyte announces Radeon RX 6800 XT pricing, AORUS Master for 899 USD - VideoCardz.com
					

Gigabyte today hosted a product launch of its Radeon RX 6800 XT graphics cards.  Gigabyte Radeon RX 6800 Series are very expensive The company confirmed that their custom Radeon RX 6800 series will come at a very high price. The flagship model called AORUS Master, which is based on Radeon RX...




					videocardz.com
				




899€ für die Master XT würde ich berappeln


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 965 bis 975 mV Ende Fahnenstange bei 2360 Mhz fixiert im Wattman... Lüfter 1850 U/Min.
> Zudem ca. 2280 bis 2325 Mhz und dann ist Schluss im Schacht bei meiner Radeon 6800 Referenz Karte.
> 
> Nur Zu Gurdi
> Habe eine 6800 Ref. aber eher ne Gurke, oder Standard Kost, Äh Karte!


Ok dein Case ist eigentlich ein gutes Testobjekt. Zudem bist du immer chronisch unzufrieden, vielleicht kriegen wir das ja geheilt 

Ich schick dir ne PN.


----------



## bath92 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hab jetzt endlich ein richtig niedriges UV-Profil mit im MPT gesenkter VDDC (925mV), maxSoC (925mV) und minSoC (900mV) stabil bekommen. Komme dabei etwas über die Stockleistung der Karte, bei im Schnitt 40W weniger ChipPower. Musste mit dem eingestellten Boosttakt aber bis auf 2200MHz runter um alle Benchmarks stabil zu bekommen. Zudem bin ich beim RAM auf 2100MHz runter. Läuft reproduzierbar etwas besser als mit 2150MHz. Für alles dazwischen fehlt mir gerade die Zeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benchmarkergebnisse liefere ich Lauf der Woche noch nach.

Fehlt noch ein UV-Setup mit ca. 2300MHz bei ca. 975mV. Denke da liegt auch der Sweetspot der Karte.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2020)

Ja, 975mv ist der Sweetspot.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (14. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja, 975mv ist der Sweetspot.


Bei dieser spezifischen Karte ist generell? 

Mit dem case voll durchgelüftet läuft sie jetzt 15° Kühler. (ok ist auch bisschen lauter insgesamt.)  

Hab sie jetzt auf 925mV 10% Leistungsdings, 2112RAM fast timings und 2440Mhz Takt. (also quasi wie im Screenshot zuvor) 


Die cyberpunk Abstürze müssen vom RAM gekommen sein. 

@LordEliteX ich bin auch total angefixt ein custom zu kaufen und muss mich total dagegen wehren.
Cyberpunk sieht mir fast schon zu gut aus xD trau mich gar nicht richtig es anzufassen und zu spielen. 

Weiß man schon was bezüglich rtx? 

Habe aber die Befürchtung dass die 6800er da nichts reißen wird. Oder ist die AMD RTX Technik auf so grundverschieden, daß man nicht von der katastrophalen nvidia rtx Performance auf AMD schließen kann?


----------



## Edelhamster (15. Dezember 2020)

Die Radeon-Karten werden RT mäßig spätestens liefern wenn die ersten Games von den Konsolen mit Raytracing-Implementierung auf den PC rüberschwappen.
Microsoft und Sony intensivieren Ihre Bemühungen für PC-Ports immer mehr - natürlich auch weil es mit der aktuellen Konsolen-Hardwarebasis und API´s wie Vulkan bedeutend einfacher geworden ist.
Falls dich das interessiert schau dir den Dreiteiler auf GPU-Open zum Detroit Become Human Port von der PlayStation auf den PC an. Hier zeigen die 6000ér Karten allen Nvidia-Modellen bis zur 3090 hin dann auch gnadenlos nur noch die Rücklichter.
Ggbfs musst du dich also noch 6-12 Monate gedulden bis da was abgeht - aber dann sind auch ganz schnell die Zeiten gekommen wo einer 3080 mit Ihren 10GB endgültig die Luft ausgeht.

Wenn es dir um RayTracing in Cyberpunk geht hast du mit der Radeon aber wohl leider auf´s falsche Pferd gesetzt. Cyberpunk ist nunmal wie allseits bekannt sponsored by Team Green.

Ich freu mich auf meine 6000ér allein schon wegen der hoffentlich wieder Radeon-Like Bildquali. Geb mir echt Mühe die 3080 bildtechnisch aktuell vernünftig einzustellen, aber iwie will der Funke nicht überspringen.

edit: Anti-Lag, Enhanced-Sync, und Chill sollen nicht unerwähnt bleiben. Wenn man an diesen Komfort einmal gewöhnt ist geht´s eigentlich nicht mehr ohne. Das sind Dinge die auf einer Nvidia einfach extrem fehlen und warum dort auch vielle wohl diesem High-FPS Wahn verfallen sind.
Zitat "Zwischen 60 und 100FPS fühlt sich das Spiel ruckelig an" - dann kann nur ne Nvidia verbaut sein oder jmd. vorm Bildschirm sitzen der echt keinen blassen Schimmer hat wie er seinen Rechner zu konfigurieren hat!


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (15. Dezember 2020)

Gell? AMD Grafik sieht schärfer und brillanter, knackiger, präziser aus?


----------



## Edelhamster (15. Dezember 2020)

Das ist zumindest mein subjektiver Eindruck - verschiedene Blindtest´s schienen das in der Vergangenheit aber ebenfalls zu bestätigen.

Interessant wird die Geschichte hinsichtlich Bildquali jetzt nochmal verstärkt durch die verschieden gewählten Variable Rate Shading Faktoren.
AMD sagt wir machen bei 2x2 Schluss um die Bildquali zu erhalten - Nvidia forciert lieber die Leistung und geht bis 4x4. 
Die Geschichte guck ich mir selber an und das ist wohl auch mit der größte Grund warum ich mir beim Spielzeug in dieser Generation vorübergehend einfach mal ne 3080 und eine 6900XT leiste.
Ich bin diesbezüglich bekloppt, kann aber nicht aus meiner Haut..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

Bin mal gespannt wie dein Eindruck ausfällt, ich hatte auch den Eindruck dass das Bild subjektiv deutlich knackiger und lebendiger ist. Warum weiß ich aber auch nicht. Das trifft aber auch gegenüber der Navi zu.


----------



## Eyren (15. Dezember 2020)

Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören zu posten?

Ich hab grade eine Zotac 3090 Trinity im Warenkorb+WaKü-Block....

Aber verdammt ich mag die Spielerei mit AMD. Aber diese Verfügbarkeit und das bisher kaum vorhandene Raytracing. Ach ich bin so unentschlossen.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören zu posten?
> 
> Ich hab grade eine Zotac 3090 Trinity im Warenkorb+WaKü-Block....
> 
> Aber verdammt ich mag die Spielerei mit AMD. Aber diese Verfügbarkeit und das bisher kaum vorhandene Raytracing. Ach ich bin so unentschlossen.


NEIN!!!
Brauchst nur den Preis dagegenstellen dann weist du wer der Ware König ist! Ich kenn sogar Leute die sind mit ihrer 6800XT zufriedener von der Leistung her als mit ihrer 3090. also mir fällt auch ehrlich gesagt kein positiver Part ein der aktuell für Nvidia spricht, dxr/dlss mal außen vor gelassen. AMD hat 2020 an allen Fronten abgeliefert, wir können sogar davon ausgehen das dieser Vorsprung noch weiter ausgebaut wird wenn amd bei diesem Launch Tempo bleiben wird.


----------



## Eyren (15. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> NEIN!!!
> Brauchst nur den Preis dagegenstellen dann weist du wer der Ware König ist! Ich kenn sogar Leute die sind mit ihrer 6800XT zufriedener von der Leistung her als mit ihrer 3090. also mir fällt auch ehrlich gesagt kein positiver Part ein der aktuell für Nvidia spricht, dxr/dlss mal außen vor gelassen. AMD hat 2020 an allen Fronten abgeliefert, wir können sogar davon ausgehen das dieser Vorsprung noch weiter ausgebaut wird wenn amd bei diesem Launch Tempo bleiben wird.


Stelle ich ja auch gar nicht infrage.....


Nur zwischen Launch tempo und Nutzung liegen halt Welten. Bringt mir halt in den Spielen extrem wenig wenn AMD in DEINEM PC besser läuft und ich keine Grafikkarte habe.

Und p/l ist mittlerweile bei beiden Herstellern kein Argument mehr.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Dezember 2020)

ja das stimmt was aktuell die verfügbarkeit/preise neuer hardware an das ist ne voll-Katastrophe! konnte allerdings eine 6800xt bei amd ergattern die warscheinlich heute noch zugestellt wird. jetzt fehlt nur noch der 5900x zur uvp!


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören zu posten?
> 
> Ich hab grade eine Zotac 3090 Trinity im Warenkorb+WaKü-Block....
> 
> Aber verdammt ich mag die Spielerei mit AMD. Aber diese Verfügbarkeit und das bisher kaum vorhandene Raytracing. Ach ich bin so unentschlossen.


Von den Referenzplatinen würde ich dir vor allem bei einer 90er abraten.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (15. Dezember 2020)

Übrigens ist die non xt auch keine schlechte Karte  (ist grad bisschen xt lastig hier :b 

Ich steh normal auf custom cards, betrachtet man aber die nitro OC oder die Red Devil die beide ihr geringes Leistungsplus 1. Mit exorbitant Verbrauch erkaufen und 2. Auch dafür fürstlich bezahlen lassen, sehe ich die Referenzkarte im Vorteil und als das attraktivere Gesamtpaket. 

Die Kühler - Lösung hat mich echt umgeworfen. Da fühlten sich manche custom cooler minderwertiger an. 

Die rx8600 (bin xt) ist eine geile Karte! 

Ich hab zwar keine prozentuale Angabe der Leistungssteigerung durch OC und UV, aber ich nehme an es könnten knapp 10% sein bei 50 Watt (im Schnitt eher mehr) Einsparung. 

Die RX 6800 ist tatsächlich seit Dekaden meine erste Referenz Karte. Bisher dachte ich auch immer: billige Plastik, Alibi Kühlerlösung, aber weit gefehlt. 

Good Job, AMD. 

So. Lanze gebrochen.


----------



## gbm31 (15. Dezember 2020)

2h Ghost Recon Breakpoint - holla Hotspot! 

Ich glaub ich motte die Wakü der VII wieder aus...


----------



## Edelhamster (15. Dezember 2020)

Bei bis zu 2,6Ghz bei 1,175V find ich 106°C in der Spitze unterm Stockkühler nicht wirklich tragisch. Ist doch Stockkühler, oder?
Interessant find ich die MemoryController-Auslastung mit bis zu 87%. Das ist irgendwie mehr als ich erwartet hätte.

edit:  nur 1675RPM dabei ist natürlich geil!


----------



## Desrupt0r (15. Dezember 2020)

Ach Mann ich will  hier auch endlich mitreden können.. leider habe ich immer noch keine 6800XT zu einem vernünftigen Preis ergattern können


----------



## gbm31 (15. Dezember 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Bei bis zu 2,6Ghz bei 1,175V find ich 106°C in der Spitze unterm Stockkühler nicht wirklich tragisch. Ist doch Stockkühler, oder?
> Interessant find ich die MemoryController-Auslastung mit bis zu 87%. Das ist irgendwie mehr als ich erwartet hätte.
> 
> edit:  nur 1675RPM dabei ist natürlich geil!


Stockkühler und default-Lüfterkurve.

106°C sollten 94.4% des thermischen Limits sein, Also ist bei 112°C Schluss. Nicht mehr viel Puffer... Wobei dann die Lüfter wohl einfach höher drehen werden im Sommer.

Ja, die 6900XT hängt am Speicher - da sollte jedes MHz mehr was bringen. Meine scheint aber wie meine Nitro+ nicht viel mehr als 2100MHz zu mögen. Jedenfalls bei GRB.
Suche noch einen wirklich wenig schwankenden Test dazu...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Dezember 2020)

Khronos releases Vulkan SDK and drivers with official ray tracing support - VideoCardz.com
					

Vulkan SDK, Tools and Drivers are Ray Tracing Ready Vulkan SDK shipping today with ray tracing support including Validation Layers. Shader tools, samples and developer guide upgraded to support Vulkan Ray Tracing. Production drivers shipping from multiple GPU vendors. Beaverton, OR – December...




					videocardz.com


----------



## arthur95 (15. Dezember 2020)

so heute ist endlich meine 6900XT gekommen!
was für eine Karte 

nur wieder mal ein kleiner alter AMD-Bug
gibt es eine Lösung um den festgefahrenen MemoryClock Bug zu beheben?

Bleibt bei mir immer bei 1990 mhz herum.
Wenn ich auf 120hz umstelle ist alles ok!

144hz wqhd monitpr über hdmi


----------



## Pascal3366 (15. Dezember 2020)

Also ich bin jetzt ziemlich hin und her gerissen.

Ich habe sehr lange auf die RX 6900 XT gewartet um endlich meine R9 290X in Rente zu schicken.
Mein Ziel wären optimal 144 FPS auf 3440x1440, da ich auf einem LG 34GK950F zocke.
Jetzt frage ich mich zu welcher GPU ich am besten greifen sollte.

RX 6900 XT oder doch lieber RTX 3080?

Raytracing ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal.
Klar kann das sehr hübsch aussehen mit den ganzen Reflexionen und Spiegelungen aber in vielen Spielen schaut RTX sehr unrealistisch aus, fast als wären die Texturen plötzlich nass oder aus Gummi aber zum anderen ist es auch ziemlich rechenintensiv und raubt einem doch ein paar FPS.

Bin da echt momentan schwer am überlegen welche GPU es denn jetzt wird. (sobald man überhaupt mal etwas kaufen könnte.)

Habe bisher ein ASUS Crosshair VIII Formula und einen Ryzen 7 5800X für meinen neuen Rechner zusammen 

@arthur95 berichte doch mal wie die RX 6900 XT läuft.
Bisher gibt es nicht wirklich zuverlässige Benchmarks.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

Kann mir mal jemand das Bios der 6900er zukommen lassen bitte.


----------



## arthur95 (15. Dezember 2020)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt ziemlich hin und her gerissen.
> 
> Ich habe sehr lange auf die RX 6900 XT gewartet um endlich meine R9 290X in Rente zu schicken.
> Mein Ziel wären optimal 144 FPS auf 3440x1440, da ich auf einem LG 34GK950F zocke.
> ...


kann ich gerne machen! Leider ist sie derzeit nur in meinem zweit PC verbaut mit einem i7 7700k    jedes Spiel bis jetzt wurde durch die CPU gebottleneckt (BFV, BF1, FlightSim)

Meine Karte ist anscheinend auch recht taktfreudig. Trotz dem eher lahmen i7 boostet sie manchmal auf 2400mhz ohne jegliches OC oder Powertarget-Erhöhung! Ich mach mal ein paar Superpositon Durchläufe 

Der Kühler ist aber der Hammer!! Wenn man die alten Referenzkarten noch im Ohr hat!
Wird dennoch nach Weihnachten  auf EkWB umgebaut!


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

Joh mit nem 7700k kommst du nicht weit mit dem Monster an Karte.


----------



## Pascal3366 (15. Dezember 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> kann ich gerne machen! Leider ist sie derzeit nur in meinem zweit PC verbaut mit einem i7 7700k    jedes Spiel bis jetzt wurde duch die CPU gebottleneckt (BFV, BF1, FlightSim)


In meinem aktuellen Rechner hab ich einen FX 8350 verbaut. Das Bottleneck wenn ich da so eine Karte einbauen würde will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. 

Zum Glück steht der Ryzen 7 5800X bereits im Regal


----------



## arthur95 (15. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Joh mit nem 7700k kommst du nicht weit mit dem Monster an Karte.


meine R9 3900X wartet eh schon sehnsüchtig auf ihren neuen Fußwärmer!


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Dezember 2020)

Habe das Non XT Bios:
Welche Settings würdest denn gerne probieren wollen Gurdi
Vielleicht gehts sichs doch aus mit MPT - Diese Tage mal....


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich benötige das 6900er Bios, die anderen hab ich bereits, DAnke.


----------



## sifusanders (15. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wow du hast mich ja schon fast kassiert in den Shaderlastigen Szenarien.
> Ich suche übrigens noch ein weiteres Opfer das meinen UV Build testet bei seiner Karte.
> Hat noch jemand Lust? Dauert auch nicht lange. Muss aber eine 6800 sein


denke, dass ich morgen meine 6800 ref erhalten sollte. dann würde ich wohl mal testen.

LG
sifu


----------



## blalaber (15. Dezember 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> nur wieder mal ein kleiner alter AMD-Bug
> gibt es eine Lösung um den festgefahrenen MemoryClock Bug zu beheben?
> 
> Bleibt bei mir immer bei 1990 mhz herum.
> ...


Versuch es doch mal per Displayport wenn möglich. Bei meinem 144Hz Monitor via Displayport taktet der VRam in Windows auf 190 MHz runter
Edit: taktet sogar auf bis zu 6 MHz runter.


----------



## gbm31 (15. Dezember 2020)

Btw: Speicherskalierung bei meiner 6900 XT:

Port Royal Custom 3440x1440 Fullscreen

Standard Timing
2000mhz ~6324
2050mhz ~6370
2100mhz ~6402
2150mhz ~6435

Fast Timing
2000mhz ~6395
2050mhz ~6436
2100mhz ~6468
2150mhz ~6502

Falls jemand auf die letzten 2.8% scharf ist...

[edit] wegen Nachfragen:

Um die Speicherskalierung rauszuarbeiten hab ich alles auf max. eingestellt, was geht, um Durchsatz zu erzeugen.

Stell ich nur die Auflösung hoch hab ich knapp 8000.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

sifusanders schrieb:


> denke, dass ich morgen meine 6800 ref erhalten sollte. dann würde ich wohl mal testen.
> 
> LG
> sifu


Gerne.


----------



## Linmoum (15. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja, die Lieferzeiten bei EKWB sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen! Allerdings aus positiver Blickrichtung!
> Hab zeitgleich die Karte bei Alternate und den Block bei EKWB bestellt. Karte kam Dienstag... der Block Mittwoch, obwohl(!!) EKWB Liefertermin 14.12. angegeben hatte! Also das ging dann recht fix, denke die fahren eher die konservative Schiene, dass die KD eher positiv wie negativ überrascht werden.


Versuch macht bekanntlich klug. Hatte Samstag dann doch noch den Block bestellt mit DHL Express. Ging heute in den Versand und soll morgen kommen. EK hatte selbst mit Express den 23. als Lieferung angegeben. 

Naja, soll mir recht sein. Die 6900XT kam heute schon und wartet nur darauf, nachher eingebaut zu werden.


----------



## arthur95 (15. Dezember 2020)

das finde ich auch sehr gut vom Upgrade-Advisor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der meint wirklich ich solle von einer 6900XT auf eine 6800XT aufrüsten!
Ich wette wenn ich eine RX 6800XT hätte , würde er eine 6900XT empfehlen!


----------



## Bonja_Banana (15. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Naja, soll mir recht sein. Die 6900XT kam heute schon und wartet nur darauf, nachher eingebaut zu werden.


was hat die gekostet? Meine bessere Hälfte hat am WE eine betellt die fast 350€ über UVP liegt und ich weis nicht ob ich Sie gegen die 3080 tauschen soll oder nicht.


----------



## Linmoum (15. Dezember 2020)

Über Geld und Unvernunft deutlich über UVP zu zahlen spricht man nicht.  Zieh 'nen Hunni vom Preis deiner besseren Hälfte ab.


----------



## cloudconnected (15. Dezember 2020)

Hat wer ne 6900 XT, 6800 XT Nitro+, 6800 XT und könnte mir die Biose bitte zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## arthur95 (15. Dezember 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Hat wer ne 6900 XT, 6800 XT Nitro+, 6800 XT und könnte mir die Biose bitte zur Verfügung stellen?


ich hab eine  6900 referenz!Kann ich da Bios  eh über GPU-Z laden?

6900 BIOS:






						Navi 21.rom
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Bonja_Banana (15. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Über Geld und Unvernunft deutlich über UVP zu zahlen spricht man nicht.  Zieh 'nen Hunni vom Preis deiner besseren Hälfte ab.


ok also auch net besser


----------



## <Phoenix> (15. Dezember 2020)

Alternate hat gerade die Custom-Modell Preise für die 6800XT auf ~1050€ angehoben. Unsympathisch.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (15. Dezember 2020)

Hat hier schon wer WD Legion mit RT getestet? Seid dem Patch vor 5 Tagen ist das ja verfügbar.


----------



## Linmoum (15. Dezember 2020)

Dank Wakü dauert's jetzt erstmal 'nen Moment mit dem Einbau. Da ist Luft deutlich angenehmer, alte raus, neue rein, feddich.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> was hat die gekostet? Meine bessere Hälfte hat am WE eine betellt die fast 350€ über UVP liegt und ich weis nicht ob ich Sie gegen die 3080 tauschen soll oder nicht.


Verschone uns bitte mit deinem Anpirschen hier, Danke.


cloudconnected schrieb:


> Hat wer ne 6900 XT, 6800 XT Nitro+, 6800 XT und könnte mir die Biose bitte zur Verfügung stellen?


Hab alle drei, schreib mich an.


Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Hat hier schon wer WD Legion mit RT getestet? Seid dem Patch vor 5 Tagen ist das ja verfügbar.


Das läuft schon seit eh und jeh mit RT.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi

Welches Settings wolltest bitte mir mir und der RX 6800-er Karte probieren.
Schreib dies bitte mal auf, auch gene per PN

Danke!


----------



## Pascal3366 (15. Dezember 2020)

Wie habt ihr es eig alle geschafft eine RX 6900 XT zu ergattern?

Ich werde mal mein glück am Donnerstag versuchen wenn die PowerColor RX 6900 XT Red Devil launcht.

Ich habe mir sogar einen Bot programmiert der die Shops überwacht und mich benachrichtigt sobald die Karte in Stock ist aber bisher hat nur der Proshop die gelistet  

All zu große Hoffnungen hab ich ja nicht wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Gurdi
> 
> Welches Settings wolltest bitte mir mir und der RX 6800-er Karte probieren.
> Schreib dies bitte mal auf, auch gene per PN
> ...


Ohne MPT was du ja nicht nutzen wolltest, macht das keinen Sinn. Die Files hast du doch.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Dezember 2020)

Sende mir bitte diese Dateien andersweitig rüber.
Bekomme die Datei nicht auf, da blockiert wird.
Und lass ich es zu, ladet es trotzdem nicht!


----------



## Sonny330i (15. Dezember 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> gibt es eine Lösung um den festgefahrenen MemoryClock Bug zu beheben?


Aktuell leider nein. Bei meiner 6800 ist es genau das gleiche. Ich sehe es mal als kosmetischen Fehler an


Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Habe bisher ein ASUS Crosshair VIII Formula und einen Ryzen 7 5800X für meinen neuen Rechner zusammen


Da liegt doch die 6900XT auf der Hand. Im Verbund eine Killercombo


----------



## Linmoum (15. Dezember 2020)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr es eig alle geschafft eine RX 6900 XT zu ergattern?
> 
> Ich werde mal mein glück am Donnerstag versuchen wenn die PowerColor RX 6900 XT Red Devil launcht.
> 
> ...


Freitag/Samstag hattest du bestimmt insgesamt 2-3 Stunden Zeit für eine 6900XT bei Mindfactory. Vorausgesetzt, du bist schmerzfrei was den Preis angeht.  Ich hab jetzt auch nur eine, weil MF nach der XFX und Powercolor zum Glück noch die MSI nachgeschoben hat. Garantie bei Kühlertausch war mir wichtig, die gibt's von den dreien nur bei MSI.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Aktuell leider nein. Bei meiner 6800 ist es genau das gleiche. Ich sehe es mal als kosmetischen Fehler an
> 
> Da liegt doch die 6900XT auf der Hand. Im Verbund eine Killercombo


Prüft mal eure Anwendungen, bei mir taktet der Speicher nur dann hoch wenn ich auch was entsprechendes offen habe. ICU von Corsair z.B., ja sogar der Treiber selbst. Alles was die GPU "weckt" erhöht automatisch den P-State des Speichers.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (15. Dezember 2020)

Mir ist eben Cyberpunk gecrashed (passiert wirklich nicht oft). 

Ich hatte es einfach neu gestartet und wollte zwischendrin mal den Systemverbrauch messen. War verwundert: cool "nur" 300 Watt. 

Dann habe ich erst festgestellt, dass die Treiber auf automatisch / standard standen. 

Ich habe hinsichtlich der Leistung ingame nichts gemerkt: erstes Fazit: so schlecht scheint die Karte ab Werk nicht eingestellt zu sein. Vielleicht lasse ich sie auf standard schnurren.


----------



## Pascal3366 (15. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Freitag/Samstag hattest du bestimmt insgesamt 2-3 Stunden Zeit für eine 6900XT bei Mindfactory. Vorausgesetzt, du bist schmerzfrei was den Preis angeht.  Ich hab jetzt auch nur eine, weil MF nach der XFX und Powercolor zum Glück noch die MSI nachgeschoben hat. Garantie bei Kühlertausch war mir wichtig, die gibt's von den dreien nur bei MSI.


Bei mindfactory ist keine einzige 6900 XT gelistet 
Da hatte ich auch schon öfter reingeschaut


Sonny330i schrieb:


> Aktuell leider nein. Bei meiner 6800 ist es genau das gleiche. Ich sehe es mal als kosmetischen Fehler an
> 
> Da liegt doch die 6900XT auf der Hand. Im Verbund eine Killercombo


Das war das Ziel dass das eine Killercombo wird 

Wollte dann noch 3800Mhz Cl14 Trident Z neos rein machen

Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher ob 16GB reichen oder doch lieber 32GB


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> Mir ist eben Cyberpunk gecrashed (passiert wirklich nicht oft).
> 
> Ich hatte es einfach neu gestartet und wollte zwischendrin mal den Systemverbrauch messen. War verwundert: cool "nur" 300 Watt.
> 
> ...


Der Treiber vegisst gerne mal wieder die Settings. Das AMD diesen elenden Bug nicht in den Griff kriegt ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (15. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Treiber vegisst gerne mal wieder die Settings. Das AMD diesen elenden Bug nicht in den Griff kriegt ist mir schleierhaft.



Was meinst du damit? Er vergisst ingame was ich einstelle?


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

Nein beim booten.


----------



## arthur95 (15. Dezember 2020)

EIEI es ist ein Graus eine 6900XT mit einem i7 7700k zu paaren! Auch wenn es nur übergangsweise ist. GPU Auslastung bei 25-75% und eine schlechtere Performance als mit einer Vega 64 in BFV und BF1.
Im FlightSim sind es aber trotz CPU Limit "gute" 35-50fps" 

5900X das wärs ,


----------



## gbm31 (16. Dezember 2020)

Puh... 5h Cyberpunk am Stück. Aber die 6900 rennt!


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (16. Dezember 2020)

Haha, das wollte ich auch schreiben. Ja meine rennt auch. Bin sehr zufrieden! 

Nur mit meinem Skill hapert es noch. Spiele auf schwer und ... naja sterbe unentwegt xD


----------



## bongpapst84 (16. Dezember 2020)

So, seit gestern kann ich auch eine Powercolor 6900Xt mein Eigen nennen. Heute wird damit etwas rumgespielt 
So happy ich bin, trübt jedoch das Thema Garantie etwas meinte Freude.
Soweit ich weiß gibt Powercolor nur 1 Jahr Garantie, oder liege ich da falsch?
Für ein ca.1200,- teures Produkt etwas mau....
Daher bin ich noch nicht 100% sicher, ob ich sie behalten werde.


----------



## Pascal3366 (16. Dezember 2020)

bongpapst84 schrieb:


> So, seit gestern kann ich auch eine Powercolor 6900Xt mein Eigen nennen. Heute wird damit etwas rumgespielt
> So happy ich bin, trübt jedoch das Thema Garantie etwas meinte Freude.
> Soweit ich weiß gibt Powercolor nur 1 Jahr Garantie, oder liege ich da falsch?
> Für ein ca.1200,- teures Produkt etwas mau....
> Daher bin ich noch nicht 100% sicher, ob ich sie behalten werde.


Reference? Die Red Devil erscheint erst morgen  

Aber ich mache mir ehrlich gesagt keine all zu großen Hoffnungen mehr dass ich eine bekommen werde


----------



## Eyren (16. Dezember 2020)

So.... hab mir jetzt eine 3090 Suprim+WaKü Block bestellt. Ihr mit euren AMD seid voll doof und so. NVIDIA ist viel besser.

Bin mal gespannt ob ich die halte oder doch schwach werde und auf 6900xt umsteigen wenn die verfügbar wird.


----------



## gbm31 (16. Dezember 2020)

Pfff... mit dir spielen wir nich mehr unzo


----------



## DARPA (16. Dezember 2020)

Gibts eigentlich noch sowas wie ne stock Lastspannung, die je nach Exemplar leicht unterschiedlich ist? Wo man im groben ne Chipgüte ableiten kann.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch sowas wie ne stock Lastspannung, die je nach Exemplar leicht unterschiedlich ist? Wo man im groben ne Chipgüte ableiten kann.


Nein.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2020)

Angebote bitte nur im Marktplatz, danke.


----------



## Pascal3366 (16. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> So.... hab mir jetzt eine 3090 Suprim+WaKü Block bestellt. Ihr mit euren AMD seid voll doof und so. NVIDIA ist viel besser.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ob ich die halte oder doch schwach werde und auf 6900xt umsteigen wenn die verfügbar wird.


Warum solltest du von einer 3090 auf eine 6900 XT umsteigen wollen ??


----------



## Michi240281 (16. Dezember 2020)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Warum solltest du von einer 3090 auf eine 6900 XT umsteigen wollen ??


Die 6900XT ist doch die klar bessere Karte!

- Mit OC gleich schnell oder schneller
- leiser
- kühler / effizienter
- günstiger

Für die 3090 spricht nur DXR und DLSS und da wird seitens AMD ja wohl noch einiges zu erwarten sein.

Ich wollte keine Karte haben die so „auf dem letzten Loch pfeift“!


----------



## bongpapst84 (16. Dezember 2020)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Reference? Die Red Devil erscheint erst morgen
> 
> Aber ich mache mir ehrlich gesagt keine all zu großen Hoffnungen mehr dass ich eine bekommen werde


Ja, Reference.
Die Red Devil wäre natürlich nice  Hat die denn länger Garantie?


----------



## drstoecker (16. Dezember 2020)

Hier noch was neues

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Hard...ng-fuer-neue-AMD-und-Nvidia-Hardware-1363642/


----------



## Pascal3366 (16. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Die 6900XT ist doch die klar bessere Karte!
> 
> - Mit OC gleich schnell oder schneller
> - leiser
> ...


Tatsache? Ok ich hatte das so mitbekommen dass die 6900 XT zwar nah an der 3090 sei aber nicht mithalten könne


----------



## bongpapst84 (16. Dezember 2020)

Doppelpost


----------



## Pascal3366 (16. Dezember 2020)

bongpapst84 schrieb:


> Ja, Reference.
> Die Red Devil wäre natürlich nice  Hat die denn länger Garantie?


Zum Thema Garantie bin ich mir nicht sicher aber ich meine die Hersteller wie auch Powercolor würden 3 Monate länger Grantie wegen Corona geben.
Mh die Red Devil ist bisher nur im Proshop gelistet 

Mal gucken ob ich da morgen Erfolg haben kann 

Schön wäre es ja


----------



## bongpapst84 (16. Dezember 2020)

Frage in die Runde:
Wollte, nachdem ich die 6900XT eingebaut habe, mal WoW starten. Das klappt jedoch nicht, der Task wird mir in der Leiste unten angezeigt, der Mauscursor wird auch zu der WoW-Hand, jedoch kommt keine Bild und im Taskmanager wird "keine Reaktion" angezeigt. Habt ihr auch das Problem?
Andere Games funktionieren.

Edit: Habe das Problem behoben, die Graka kam nicht mit der DX12 Einstellung zurecht.


----------



## Eyren (16. Dezember 2020)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Warum solltest du von einer 3090 auf eine 6900 XT umsteigen wollen ??


Weil ich bekennender AMD Fanboy bin und sowohl die Software als auch die Möglichkeiten zum overclocking einfach liebe. Hardware wird recht schnell langweilig wenn man einfach nur einen Treiber installiert und Ende.


Michi240281 schrieb:


> Die 6900XT ist doch die klar bessere Karte!
> 
> - Mit OC gleich schnell oder schneller
> - leiser
> ...


Obwohl ich selber immer pro AMD bin ist da deine Brille vielleicht ein bisschen zu Rosarot.

wenn ich eine 6900xt bis an die kotzgrenze übertakte ist mein Stromersparnis auch dahin.

korrigiere mich aber FE vs  FE nehmen sich die beiden nix mit der Lautstärke. Custommodelle zählen hier nicht.
Aber ja wirklich glücklich bin ich auch nicht. Ist aber mehr ein Herz als ein Kopf Problem.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (16. Dezember 2020)

Moin: 

Was stellt man denn hier am besten so ein? Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll, wenn die 6800 grade so 60 FPS in WQHD schafft. (Alles (außer Reflexionen) standardmäßig auf Ultra bzw. high. (Also ich hab da nichts geändert). Ist es da sinnvoll Min. oder Max. Frames einzustellen? Ich hatte mir gedacht, dass sie dann bisschen chilled, wenn ich grade im Menü bin, oder irgendwelche rumliegenden Texte lese.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab die 3090 FE gehabt, im Case und unter UHD ist die alles andere als Leise, vor allem dreht der Kühler gerne im Intervall auf um den Speicher und die Wandler wieder zu kühlen, das nervt tierisch.
Die Referenz Radeons lassen sich durch die angewinkelten Kühlerfinnen deutlich leichter kühlen und kontzentrieren die Hitze auch nicht so stark.


----------



## Sonny330i (16. Dezember 2020)

Kann Gurdi nur zustimmen. Die Referenz AMD Karten sind wirklich verdammt leise. Als ich die Referenzkarte eingebaut hatte und das erste mal damit gezockt hab, da hab ich wirklich nachgesehen ob die Lüfter überhaupt laufen. Die liefen auch, aber so gut wie unhörbar. Meine Gehäuselüfter sind schon leise, aber die hat man mehr wahrgenommen als die Lüfter der Karte.
Das man mal so eine Referenzkarte von AMD haben kann. Damit konnte keiner rechnen 😊


----------



## cloudconnected (16. Dezember 2020)

ist euch auch aufgefallen das der rum nicht runtertaktet?


also vram bei der 6800er bei der vollen hz zahl vom monitor



kostet im idle halt gut watt 40-50w bei mir

Was sind die maximale Save Values für MPT und 6800 XT/6900er ?


----------



## Eyren (16. Dezember 2020)

Puh dann bin ich ja froh das der Wasserblock direkt geliefert wird.

Aber irgendwie freu ich mich trotzdem drauf. 

Und hey hab ja noch meinen kleinen I7 6700k in der Ecke stehen.... denke der wird sich über eine 6900xt Ende Januar freuen und dann darf ich wieder mit euch mitspielen.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (16. Dezember 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> ist euch auch aufgefallen das der rum nicht runtertaktet?
> 
> 
> also vram bei der 6800er bei der vollen hz zahl vom monitor
> ...



Was meinst du damit? Bei mir, vorausgesetzt Radeon Software zeigt es mir richtig an, taktet er runter.


----------



## gbm31 (16. Dezember 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> ist euch auch aufgefallen das der rum nicht runtertaktet?
> 
> 
> also vram bei der 6800er bei der vollen hz zahl vom monitor
> ...





RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Bei mir, vorausgesetzt Radeon Software zeigt es mir richtig an, taktet er runter.



Bekannter Fehler seit den Vegas. Der Treiber hat ein Problem mit den Blanks eurer Displays, gerne bei mehr als 60Hz und mehreren Displays (auch VR). Gibt einen Workaround dazu, googlen.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (16. Dezember 2020)

Ah ok. Sehe grade unter 900MHz geht er nicht. Meinst du das? Hast du einen Link zum Workaround?


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich zitiere mal meinen Beitrag von einem anderen Thread:
Damit hat es bei mir funktioniert bis ich einen zweiten Monitor hatte 


> Ich klinke mich mal ein und habe mal mit dem Programm "CRU" eine Custom Resolution erstellt.
> Dank HisN konnte ich das Problem fixen. Ich hatte mal nach Pixel Clock gegooglet und bin auf folgendes gestoßen.
> I solved my max memory clocks at 144Hz problem. Down the rabbit hole. : Amd
> Hier mal eine kleine Anleitung:
> ...


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2020)

Sobald Ihr den Treiber öffnet weckt Ihr die GPU bereits. Wenn Ihr den Ramt ablest,dann via HwInfo oder GPUz
Im Idlesollte derauf 8Mhz gehen.


----------



## arthur95 (16. Dezember 2020)

meine taktet nur bei 120hz runter, 144hz nicht! Es hängt mit dem Monitor (Panel) und dem GDDR6 Speicher zusammen!  Laut meinen Infos tritt dies bei manchen 144hz Monitoren mit den gleichen Karten nicht auf!
Ist ein Kompatibilitätsproblem das AMD mal endlich fixen sollte!
PS: das gleiche soll es anscheinend auch manchmal bei NV geben!

Info:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (16. Dezember 2020)

Heute morgen bei mir vor der Tür gelandet.
Allein die Begrüßung ist der Hammer beim öffnen des Kartons. Fehlt nur noch der 5900X!  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Dezember 2020)

Mindfactory und Caseking haben wieder 6800er lagernd.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (16. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Mindfactory und Caseking haben wieder 6800er lagernd.


Ach mist, sag doch sowas nicht ... Nein, du holst dir keine Custom, Nein du tust das nicht, Nein, aus!


----------



## Duvar (16. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Heute morgen bei mir vor der Tür gelandet.
> Allein die Begrüßung ist der Hammer beim öffnen des Kartons. Fehlt nur noch der 5900X!
> 
> 
> ...


Und das nächste Messer in meinem Herzen!
Nee Spaß, so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht, es ist so ein kalter Schauer und als ob dir jemand mit ner Shotgun in den Hintern geballert hat, ja das trifft es in etwa^^


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Heute morgen bei mir vor der Tür gelandet.
> Allein die Begrüßung ist der Hammer beim öffnen des Kartons. Fehlt nur noch der 5900X!
> 
> 
> ...


Hat sich deine Geduld ausgezahlt du Lucker  
Auch noch zur UVP, unglaublich.

Mein überteuerter Raketenjonny wird dich dafür bis ins Grab verfolgen


----------



## Duvar (16. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat sich deine Geduld ausgezahlt du Lucker
> Auch noch zur UVP, unglaublich.


Waas UVP? Nehme Shotgun zurück Atombombe von hinten!
Was würde ich nicht alles geben für eine 6800/6800XT... Kein Penny mehr als UVP^^


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Waas UVP? Nehme Shotgun zurück Atombombe von hinten!


Hat Sie von AMD direkt, dann auch noch mit dem geilen Karton.
Ich WILL DIESEN KARTON


----------



## Duvar (16. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat Sie von AMD direkt, dann auch noch mit dem geilen Karton.
> Ich WILL DIESEN KARTON


Oh jaaa der Karton ist so geil, würde paar Wochen meine Frau aus dem Bett verbannen und den Karton neben mich legen für paar Wochen. Der Doc hat noch vor paar Tagen ne geile 2080Ti Trio abgestaubt aus dem Marktplatz hier, was macht der mit all den Raketen? Und unser einer kann in die Röhre schauen


----------



## DARPA (16. Dezember 2020)

Ja die OEM Verpackung ist geil.......................................hab ich in nem Video gesehen


----------



## gecan (16. Dezember 2020)

morgen sollte meine 6900xt auch ankommen laut dhl


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat Sie von AMD direkt, dann auch noch mit dem geilen Karton.
> Ich WILL DIESEN KARTON



Also der Karton ist doch sicher zu bekommen... mit einem gedruckten Bild einer 6900XT... auf Ebay... in der Region 800-1500,-€ sollte doch da was zu bekommen sein.... Und hey! Es ist dann ein Bild der 6900XT !!


----------



## cloudconnected (16. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal meinen Beitrag von einem anderen Thread:
> Damit hat es bei mir funktioniert bis ich einen zweiten Monitor hatte





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich nicht übernehmen


----------



## arthur95 (16. Dezember 2020)

Habt ihr auch Artefakte im Wasser bei BFV? DX11/DX12 kein Unterschied, betrifft nur Wasser bzw. Oberflächen die reflektieren

hab mal ein kurzes Video davon gemacht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HN3ZZEVPbIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EyRaptor (16. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Heute morgen bei mir vor der Tür gelandet.
> Allein die Begrüßung ist der Hammer beim öffnen des Kartons. Fehlt nur noch der 5900X!


Gratulation 

Hattest du bei AMD bestellt?

Wenn ja, dann machen die meine day1  Bestellung hoffentlich auch bald.
Als Status steht noch immer "in Bearbeitung" dran.


----------



## Pascal3366 (16. Dezember 2020)

Zockt hier jemand mit der 6900 XT auf 3440x1440?

Mit wie viel FPS kann man da rechnen?

Ich will meinen LG 34GK950F mit seinen 144Hz was bieten können


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2020)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Zockt hier jemand mit der 6900 XT auf 3440x1440?
> 
> Mit wie viel FPS kann man da rechnen?
> 
> Ich will meinen LG 34GK950F mit seinen 144Hz was bieten können


Was willst du denn wissen, ich kann mal nen 1800p run machen, das kommt in etwa aufs selbe raus.


arthur95 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Artefakte im Wasser bei BFV? DX11/DX12 kein Unterschied, betrifft nur Wasser bzw. Oberflächen die reflektieren
> 
> hab mal ein kurzes Video davon gemacht:
> 
> ...


Hab das Spiel leider nicht. Musst du mal auf den Hamster warten oder den Dr. die zocken das.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Dezember 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leider kenne ich mich nicht wirklich damit aus. Habe das auch nur auf Reddit gesehen und bei mir hatte es bei einem 1080p Monitor direkt geklappt.


----------



## gbm31 (16. Dezember 2020)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Zockt hier jemand mit der 6900 XT auf 3440x1440?
> 
> Mit wie viel FPS kann man da rechnen?
> 
> Ich will meinen LG 34GK950F mit seinen 144Hz was bieten können


Äh, ja, aber was soll ich dir da antworten?
Control alles max mit RT auf hoch 35-50fps
GRB alles max 150fps
Cyberpunk mit 2 Einstellungen auf Mittel sonst alles max. 90-100fps


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2020)

Hier auch mal für  alle, was ich derzeit so an Biosen zur Verfügung habe.





						Filebin :: bin m7h77c15cwtdgzp5
					

Upload files and make them available for your friends. Think of it as Pastebin for files. Registration is not required. Large files are supported.




					filebin.net


----------



## blalaber (16. Dezember 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Artefakte im Wasser bei BFV? DX11/DX12 kein Unterschied, betrifft nur Wasser bzw. Oberflächen die reflektieren
> 
> hab mal ein kurzes Video davon gemacht:
> 
> ...


Ja, ist mir auf Pacific Storm auch aufgefallen. Hatte auch erst überlegt ob es an der DX-Version liegt (hatte DX11 eingestellt) - tur es offenbar nicht. Hast du den neusten treiber drauf? Bin mir gerade nicht sicher aber glaube ich hatte noch eine ältere Treiberversion drauf als ich es gespielt hatte.


----------



## drstoecker (16. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Gratulation
> 
> Hattest du bei AMD bestellt?
> 
> ...


Hatte am 8.12. bestellt, bis vorgestern auf Bearbeitung. Hatte am Freitag ne Mail geschickt worauf ich keine Antwort erhalten habe, aber die Bestellung ist vorgestern raus gegangen. Hing anscheinend im System fest. 2 andere bekannte hatte mehr Glück da ging die Karte am selben Tag noch raus in den Versand. Wann hast du bestellt?

Wegen Battlefield das schaue ich mir nachher mal an, vorhin war mir nix aufgefallen.


----------



## arthur95 (16. Dezember 2020)

blalaber schrieb:


> Ja, ist mir auf Pacific Storm auch aufgefallen. Hatte auch erst überlegt ob es an der DX-Version liegt (hatte DX11 eingestellt) - tur es offenbar nicht. Hast du den neusten treiber drauf? Bin mir gerade nicht sicher aber glaube ich hatte noch eine ältere Treiberversion drauf als ich es gespielt hatte.


ja habe neuste Treiberversion 20.12.1 drauf und wie du gesagt hast DX11 oder DX12 macht keinen Unterschied!

Ich werde mal zu Sicherheit mit DDU drüber gehen, habe ja auch noch das VRAM-Takt Problemchen! Dann kann ich Treiberprobleme von meiner Seite quasi ausschließen!


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (16. Dezember 2020)

@drstoecker welche ist das? Und von welcher uvp reden wir?


----------



## Duvar (16. Dezember 2020)

AMDs UVP halt, aktuell 635€ für die 6800XT und 566€ für non XT und 977€  für den 6900XT.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. Dezember 2020)

@Duvar Das resultiert einfach aus der Schwankung im Wechselkurs Dollar - Euro.... die UVP ist unverändert... also die in $$ 
Aber bei der unbeschraublichen guten und kaum kritisierbaren Verfügbarkeit im AMD-Store und fehlender Möglichkeit für Vorbestellung... könnten die auch einen auf McDreck machen ... und alles für 1,-€ auszeichnen...


----------



## Duvar (16. Dezember 2020)

Ja das stimmt, wollte ihm nur die aktuellen Preise schreiben.


----------



## Michi240281 (16. Dezember 2020)

Hab gerade meine 6900XT eingebaut. 

Timespy liefert aber nur 17982 Punkte. Hab alles auf stock. Normal? Habe mit 19000 gerechnet...


----------



## Duvar (16. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Hab gerade meine 6900XT eingebaut.
> 
> Timespy liefert aber nur 17982 Punkte. Hab alles auf stock. Normal? Habe mit 19000 gerechnet...


Wie hoch ist dein Grafikscore? Dieser sollte bei knapp 19k bzw etwas drüber sein.


----------



## Michi240281 (16. Dezember 2020)

Das ist der Grafikscore. 17982


----------



## Duvar (16. Dezember 2020)

Die haben hier knapp 18k erreicht, scheint also normal zu sein https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-radeon-rx-6900-xt-review,25.html


----------



## Edelhamster (16. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Das ist der Grafikscore. 17982


Ist auf jeden Fall mehr als ne 370 Watt RTX 3080 packt.


----------



## Michi240281 (16. Dezember 2020)

2. Run 18017 im Grafikscore.


----------



## arthur95 (16. Dezember 2020)

Blöde Frage, aber takten euere RX 6800/6900 auch unter Stock über den maximalen Boost?
Der liegt ja laut AMD Homepage bei 2250mhz und der "game clock" bei 2015.
Bei mir ist es so, dass der maximale Boost bis auf 2500mhz (in Stock) geht und der "game clock" also wo er die die meiste zeit verweilt ist bei mir 2250-2300mhz (also genau und über dem maximalen boost)

PS: Speicher macht das gleiche, der taktet auch öfters 100mhz über norm.

Ist meine erste RDNA-Karte, war bis vor kurzem noch bei Vega (64 LC ,VII) diese erreichten ihre maximalen Boosts nur selten (1750mhz und 1801)
Ist für mich ungewohnt!

Auch auffällig ungewohnt ist der schmale Gap zwischen Edge und Junction Temp, der liegt bei meiner Karte maximal 10grad auseinander. Meistens nicht mehr als 5-6grad!

Bei meiner Radeon VII hatte ich schon bis zu 30 Grad Unterschied festgestellt. (wenn man mal unsauber mit der Paste hantiert ;D )


----------



## Michi240281 (16. Dezember 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber takten euere RX 6800/6900 auch unter Stock über den maximalen Boost?
> Der liegt ja laut AMD Homepage bei 2250mhz und der "game clock" bei 2015.
> Bei mir ist es so, dass der maximale Boost bis auf 2500mhz (in Stock) geht und der "game clock" also wo er die die meiste zeit verweilt ist bei mir 2250-2300mhz (also genau und über dem maximalen boost)
> 
> ...


Ist bei mir auch so!

Hast du eine nonXT? Kumpel hat die auch und da liegen die beiden Temps auch nur wenige Grad auseinander und sind auch generell recht kühl. Bei meiner XT hatte ich eben im timespy 80/98 GradC.

Und ja, bei meiner Karte ist der Boosttakt auch deutlich höher, KA warum!


----------



## arthur95 (16. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so!
> 
> Hast du eine nonXT? Kumpel hat die auch und da liegen die beiden Temps auch nur wenige Grad auseinander und sind auch generell recht kühl. Bei meiner XT hatte ich eben im timespy 80/98 GradC.
> 
> Und ja, bei meiner Karte ist der Boosttakt auch deutlich höher, KA warum!


ich hab eine 6900 mit XT  ich glaub es gibt keine ohne XT  

interessant interessant!


----------



## Edelhamster (16. Dezember 2020)

Die 3080 ist einfach zum kotzen - die stirbt so dermaßen den VRAM-Tod.
Da zockste die ganze Zeit mit 50-60FPS und 8-9GB VRAM-Auslastung und dann kommste bei knapp 40%-Spielfortschritt in Saint Denise an und dann ist Game Over bei der Karte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: sorry, MemTotal gecaptured. MemUsed soll bei knapp unter 10GB liegen. Aber warum sind die Frametimes jetzt auf einmal so mies?
Die schaufelt im Hintergrund bestimmt schon wieder die ganze Zeit frei wie blöd..
edit: Oder liegt es an der höheren Anzahl an individuellen Lichtquellen? Fühlt sich aber eigentlich genauso an wie beim FlightSimulator wenn der VRAM knapp wird..
Hoffe die 6900ér kommt bald


----------



## drstoecker (17. Dezember 2020)

RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> @drstoecker welche ist das? Und von welcher uvp reden wir?


AMD RX 6800 XT Referenz aus dem AMD Shop, gekostet hat die inkl. Versand 630€!


----------



## Pascal3366 (17. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Mindfactory und Caseking haben wieder 6800er lagernd.


Jetzt mittlerweile bestimmt nicht mehr 


gbm31 schrieb:


> Äh, ja, aber was soll ich dir da antworten?
> Control alles max mit RT auf hoch 35-50fps
> GRB alles max 150fps
> Cyberpunk mit 2 Einstellungen auf Mittel sonst alles max. 90-100fps


klingt gut 

Da mich raytracing nicht interessiert sollte die Karte perfekt für meinen Monitor sein


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Die 3080 ist einfach zum kotzen - die stirbt so dermaßen den VRAM-Tod.
> Da zockste die ganze Zeit mit 50-60FPS und 8-9GB VRAM-Auslastung und dann kommste bei knapp 40%-Spielfortschritt in Saint Denise an und dann ist Game Over bei der Karte.
> 
> 
> ...


Knapp unter heißt quasi voll bei der NV Karte. Du siehst ja den dynamischen Bereich in der Regel nicht, es bleibt immer noch ein kleiner Streamingpuffer übrig der permanent adressiert ist.


----------



## Michi240281 (17. Dezember 2020)

Also die 18.000 Punkte Grafikscore im Timespy mit der 6900XT finde ich irgendwie seltsam. Hatte vorher die 6800XT und die machte 17500 Punkte. Jetzt ist die große Karte knapp 10% schneller, sollte also so knapp 19000 Punkte schaffen. Also was stimmt da nicht? Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Igor mit der wassergekühlten Variante mit den 20700 Punkten also 2700 Punkte mehr rausgeholt hat.

Davon unabhängig: kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die 6900XT ein bissel tunen kann? Übertreiben will ich’s nicht, aber bissel UV und OC wäre fein, welche „Standardsettings“ sollten in jedem Fall ohne viel Testen funktionieren?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Knapp unter heißt quasi voll bei der NV Karte. Du siehst ja den dynamischen Bereich in der Regel nicht, es bleibt immer noch ein kleiner Streamingpuffer übrig der permanent adressiert ist.


Das ist nicht korrekt. Die Tools zeigen bereits den adressierten Bereich, der echte Füllgrad ist das was nur das Spiel kennt.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hatte am 8.12. bestellt, bis vorgestern auf Bearbeitung. Hatte am Freitag ne Mail geschickt worauf ich keine Antwort erhalten habe, aber die Bestellung ist vorgestern raus gegangen. Hing anscheinend im System fest. 2 andere bekannte hatte mehr Glück da ging die Karte am selben Tag noch raus in den Versand. Wann hast du bestellt?
> 
> Wegen Battlefield das schaue ich mir nachher mal an, vorhin war mir nix aufgefallen


Ich hatte auch am 08.12 bestellt, etwa um 16 Uhr hat es geklappt.
Dann schreibe ich auch mal an die, vllt. tut sich dann endlich was.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch am 08.12 bestellt, etwa um 16 Uhr hat es geklappt.
> Dann schreibe ich auch mal an die, vllt. tut sich dann endlich was.


https://store.digitalriver.com/DRHM...icePage&SiteID=findmyor&Locale=de_DE&Env=BASE


----------



## sifusanders (17. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi

Karte ist erst heute in Zustellung, kann dann heute Abend loslegen!

LG
sifu


----------



## drstoecker (17. Dezember 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Artefakte im Wasser bei BFV? DX11/DX12 kein Unterschied, betrifft nur Wasser bzw. Oberflächen die reflektieren
> 
> hab mal ein kurzes Video davon gemacht:
> 
> ...


kann das auch bestätigen!


----------



## Michi240281 (17. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> kann das auch bestätigen!Habe


Habe ich auch!


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt. Die Tools zeigen bereits den adressierten Bereich, der echte Füllgrad ist das was nur das Spiel kennt.


Die Adressierung eine Anwendung vom Ram besteht in der Regel aus 3 Bereichen, einmal der fest adressierte Bereich in dem Abgelegt ist und dann noch zwei Bereiche die Reserviert sind und als dynamischer Bereich die Daten hin und her schaufeln.
Starte mal eine Vulkan Anwendung und lass dir dort das gesamte Monitoring anzeigen,dann siehst du was ich meine.


Michi240281 schrieb:


> Also die 18.000 Punkte Grafikscore im Timespy mit der 6900XT finde ich irgendwie seltsam. Hatte vorher die 6800XT und die machte 17500 Punkte. Jetzt ist die große Karte knapp 10% schneller, sollte also so knapp 19000 Punkte schaffen. Also was stimmt da nicht? Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Igor mit der wassergekühlten Variante mit den 20700 Punkten also 2700 Punkte mehr rausgeholt hat.
> 
> Davon unabhängig: kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die 6900XT ein bissel tunen kann? Übertreiben will ich’s nicht, aber bissel UV und OC wäre fein, welche „Standardsettings“ sollten in jedem Fall ohne viel Testen funktionieren?


 2600/1000 +15%


----------



## Michi240281 (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab mal ein wenig getestet, letzter Stand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Gurdi: Wenn ich die Spannung auf 1000mV absenke, geht dann evtl. der Takt noch was hoch und bringt noch mehr Punkte?

EDIT: 1000mV und TimeSpy ist abgebrochen und es kam ne Fehlermeldung vom AMD Treiber. Software ist auch abgestürzt und lässt sich nicht mehr starten. Muss mal neustarten.

EDIT2: Na prima, die AMD Software lässt sich (auch nach PC Neustart) nicht mehr starten!! Was denn jetzt los?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2020)

Kaltstart machen.
Wenn du die Spannung senkst steigt auch der Takt,ja.


----------



## Michi240281 (17. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kaltstart machen.
> Wenn du die Spannung senkst steigt auch der Takt,ja.


Kaltstart hat nichts genutzt! Jetzt habe ich die Software deinstalliert, kann sie aber nicht neu installieren! Boah so ein Mist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sifusanders (17. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Kaltstart hat nichts genutzt! Jetzt habe ich die Software deinstalliert, kann sie aber nicht neu installieren! Boah so ein Mist!


deinstallier mal mit DDU


----------



## Michi240281 (17. Dezember 2020)

sifusanders schrieb:


> deinstallier mal mit DDU


Perfekt, hat funktioniert! Danke!!


----------



## Duvar (17. Dezember 2020)

Michi auf was hattest du den min Takt eingestellt wenn du 2500MHz max anlegst? Sollte auf 2400 eingestellt werden dann, also immer 100 weniger soweit ich das verstanden hab. Senk doch mal die Spannung in 50mV Schritten ab bei dem Takt, oder teste gleich mal mit 1.05V den Timespy. Mein like war oben für die 19k die du so gerne wolltest, nicht weil dir alles abgeschmiert ist^^


----------



## Pascal3366 (17. Dezember 2020)

Wie läuft eigentlich der Treiber mit der 6900 XT ?

Es beschweren sich ja andauernd user über die AMD Treiber.

Ich hatte bisher mit meiner R9 290X nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Michi240281 (17. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Michi auf was hattest du den min Takt eingestellt wenn du 2500MHz max anlegst? Sollte auf 2400 eingestellt werden dann, also immer 100 weniger soweit ich das verstanden hab. Senk doch mal die Spannung in 50mV Schritten ab bei dem Takt, oder teste gleich mal mit 1.05V den Timespy. Mein like war oben für die 19k die du so gerne wolltest, nicht weil dir alles abgeschmiert ist^^


Den MinTakt habe ich nicht geändert, steht glaube ich auf 500MHz. Sollte ich da was anpassen?

Was sind eigentlich die Max Temperaturen die noch unbedenklich sind? Hatte mal kurz 100 GradC als Hotspottemp gesehen.


----------



## Duvar (17. Dezember 2020)

Wie gesagt der sollte 100MHz unter dem max Takt sein. Hotspot soll normal sein das der so hoch ist.


----------



## Michi240281 (17. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie gesagt der sollte 100MHz unter dem max Takt sein. Hotspot soll normal sein das der so hoch ist.


Aber dann kann die Karte ja nie mehr zum Beispiel im Idle runtertakten?!?


----------



## Duvar (17. Dezember 2020)

Doch taktet runter.


----------



## Michi240281 (17. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Doch taktet runter.


Ok!
Also irgendwie finde ich den ganzen Wattmann komisch, man nimmt Einfluss, aber alles ist total schwammig, Limits werden nicht eingehalten, überall gibt es Offsets!


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2020)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Wie läuft eigentlich der Treiber mit der 6900 XT ?
> 
> Es beschweren sich ja andauernd user über die AMD Treiber.
> 
> Ich hatte bisher mit meiner R9 290X nie Probleme gehabt.


Eigentlich ziemlich gut. Ein Bug ist mir in RocketLeague aufgefallen und der Wattman  nervt mal wieder damit dass er die Setting vergisst. Ansonsten läuft alles knorke. Abstürze hatte ich zu keiner Zeit.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Dezember 2020)

Min- und Max-Takt stell ich mir so vor wie die PowerStates 6 und 7 früher. 
Die unteren Bereiche, gedanklich also PowerState 1-5, regulieren sich dann automatisch.

Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, wenn man das Übertakten von neuen Radeon-Karten historisch betrachtet, dass da in den nächsten 8 Wochen noch mehr Stabilität rein kommt. 
Ansonsten muss man halt wirklich sämtliche Parameter berücksichtigen die zu einem "ungewollten" Taktverhalten mit einspielen können.
Liegt der Hotspot zu hoch taktet die Karte niedriger.
Ist die anliegende Spannung zu gering können die höchsten Taktraten nicht mehr erreicht werden.
Wird das Powerlimit gesprengt werden die Taktraten nicht gehalten.
Ansonsten lasten verschiedene Games und Engines den Chip verschieden aus was zu differenten Taktraten führt.
Und genauso spielt dann noch die genutzte Auflösung mit rein, wodurch wohl nach wie vor gilt, dass eine Karte in FullHD höher taktet als in UHD.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (17. Dezember 2020)

Oha krass wie viel besser die neue Ryzen Generation ist Oo Heftig! 

Sieht bei mir ja richtig billig aus *lach*
Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass ich PBO auf PPT 45Watt stehen habe.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2020)

Das ist aber keine Timespy Standard Config, oder? Der Graphics Score wäre viel zu niedrig.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (17. Dezember 2020)

Stimmt, irgendwas muss da schief gelaufen sein. Ich war auch über 15k ...
Ok, shice, irgendwas stimmt hier grade nicht. Ich starte die 64bit version über Steam und skippe die Demo. Dann zeigt er kurz über 100FPS und verheddert sich dann bei 59,9 FPS über die komplette Benchmark. Hier geht was nicht mit rechten Dingen zu.
Sehr seltsam: wenn ich die Maus bewege, kann ich die FPS - Anzeige hoch "tüddeln" . Lasse ich die Maus los, rastet sie wieder auf 59.9 ein. 

Aber jetzt weiß ich auch warum. Ich hab chill an xD ROFL ^^


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (17. Dezember 2020)

So jetztertle: 

Alles wieder gut.


----------



## arthur95 (17. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eigentlich ziemlich gut. Ein Bug ist mir in RocketLeague aufgefallen und der Wattman  nervt mal wieder damit dass er die Setting vergisst. Ansonsten läuft alles knorke. Abstürze hatte ich zu keiner Zeit.


bei mir funzt auch alles! nie einen Absturz gehabt!

Wie gesagt, hab nur das VRAM-Takt Problemchen und bei BFV hat das Wasser komische Artefakte.

Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen, für den Release-Treiber recht stabil und gut!


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Dezember 2020)

PowerColor 6900XT Referenz bei MF lagernd. (Achtung Bulk-Ware!)








						16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6900 XT DDR6 Drei-Lüfter 256bit (bulk) - RX 6900 XT | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von PowerColor | 16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6900 XT DDR6 Drei-Lüfter 256bit (bulk) :: Lagernd :: über 100 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Pascal3366 (17. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eigentlich ziemlich gut. Ein Bug ist mir in RocketLeague aufgefallen und der Wattman  nervt mal wieder damit dass er die Setting vergisst. Ansonsten läuft alles knorke. Abstürze hatte ich zu keiner Zeit.


Das klingt ja schon mal ganz gut. Denke auch mal das AMD jetzt in nächster Zeit die Software stark verbessern wird.


Edelhamster schrieb:


> PowerColor 6900XT Referenz bei MF lagernd. (Achtung Bulk-Ware!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es kribbelt mir in den fingern aber ich will eine custom haben xD


----------



## big-maec (17. Dezember 2020)

Jetz zuschlagen.








						16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6900 XT DDR6 Drei-Lüfter 256bit (bulk) - RX 6900 XT | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von PowerColor | 16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6900 XT DDR6 Drei-Lüfter 256bit (bulk) :: Lagernd :: über 100 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Pascal3366 (17. Dezember 2020)

aber hauptsache 300€ über UVP
ich zahle doch keine 1300€ für eine retail karte


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (17. Dezember 2020)

So letztes Bild von mir. Ich kam durch, hatte aber hier und da Clipping Fehler. Schade. 2500Mhz läuft scheinbar nicht. Weshalb ich auf 10% PL und 2440MHz bleibe. Man sieht aber, dass der GPU Takt doch erheblichen Unterschied macht.


----------



## bath92 (17. Dezember 2020)

Sapphire TRIXX Software V8.0.0 released

Edit: Jetzt passt auch die Farbe! TEAM RED 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shivatar (17. Dezember 2020)

Hi Zusammen, lässt sich der AMD Grafikkartentreiber auch ohne die Adrenalin Software installieren? Irgendwie gibt es mit der 5600XT Probleme in Verbindung mit dem Afterburner. Zweiteres konnte ich häufig im Netz finden, Ersteres nicht. Bin mir aber gerade auch nicht mehr sicher, obs bei der Installation zur Auswahl stand, darum frag ich gerade mal in die Runde. 
(Nicht meine Karte aber unter meinem Sorgerecht)


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich weiß was du meinst. Ich hab es nicht hingekriegt bzw. nichts gefunden, wo ich "nur Treiber" anklicken konnte. Inwiefern die Windows - Treiber dem Radeon Treiber entsprechen, oder nur ein Standard Treiber sind... ka. Früher gab´s das mal, ja. Ob es das heute noch gibt, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## shivatar (17. Dezember 2020)

Das ist doch Mist. Bei Nvidia darf ich auch ohne Geforce Experience und Schnickschnack installieren.  
Nun gut, dann muss wohl Adrenalin Software für OSD und minimales OC ausreichen.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2020)

shivatar schrieb:


> Das ist doch Mist. Bei Nvidia darf ich auch ohne Geforce Experience und Schnickschnack installieren.
> Nun gut, dann muss wohl Adrenalin Software für OSD und minimales OC ausreichen.


Doch das geht, du spielst den Gerätetreiber aus den Treiberfiles via Gerätemanager ein. Eine minimalinstallation ist in Planung bei AMD.


----------



## sifusanders (17. Dezember 2020)

so Karte ist drin und Treiber installiert.
iwas bestimmtes, was ich machen soll Gurdi?

LG
Sifu


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Dezember 2020)

@drstoecker danke für den Tipp 

habe jetzt endlich eine Versandbestätigung für die 6900xt bekommen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich geb's auf mit dem OC/UV im Treiber... bei jedem 2,34ten Bootvorgang sind die Settings weg...  
Lasse erstmal alles auf Stock... bis es ggf. eine alternative Lösung gibt....


----------



## sifusanders (17. Dezember 2020)

Die GPU hat mir tatsächlich eben mein Bildschirm-Profil zerschossen. Hab sowas noch nie erlebt. Bildschirm war auf einmal gelb. Musste den Bildschrim Factory resetten - jetzt sind die Farben wieder normal Oo


----------



## DARPA (17. Dezember 2020)

Man reiche mir eine der Zwangsjacken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde aber erst morgen oder Samstag anfangen. Am liebsten würde ich direkt den Block drauf hauen, weil weniger Arbeit. Aber sicher ist sicher, muss erstmal stock rein zum testen und einfahren 

OEM Kühler ist top Quali. Schön schwer wie schön teuer


----------



## memisis (17. Dezember 2020)

Hey, ich hätte eine kurze frage bezüglich der Vega 64 (sorry falls das hier nicht rein gehört, ich poste es nur hier weil ich auf mehr aktivität hoffe)
könnte mir einer veraten was für ein kabel hier an der markierten stelle passen würde?

Ich habe heute eine Morpheos 2 drauf geschraubt und wollte meine 2  lüfter dran schließen, jedoch habe ich kein passenden Y adapter / kabel gefunden

Würde sowas hier gehen? oder brauche ich doch etwas anderes?





						InLine 33328Y Y-Kabel für Lüfter PWM, 4pol Molex 1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

InLine 33328Y Y-Kabel für Lüfter PWM, 4pol Molex 1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



					www.amazon.de


----------



## bath92 (17. Dezember 2020)

z.B. das hier https://geizhals.de/gelid-solutions-vga-pwm-adapter-ca-pwm-02-a1700644.html

Edit: Das von dir verlinkte sollte auch passen. So sparst du dir ein Y-Kabel.

Edit2: Verkuckt, @EyRaptor unter mir hat aufgepasst.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Dezember 2020)

Nein, das Kabel brauchst du zwar um beide Lüfter zu betreiben, aber es passt nicht direkt auf die Karte.
Für die Karte brauchst du einen 4pin mini pwm Stecker 





						Phobya PWM Adapter für VGA Kabel Lüfterkabel und: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

Phobya PWM Adapter für VGA Kabel Lüfterkabel und Adapter - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de


----------



## memisis (17. Dezember 2020)

Super, vielen dank ihr 2, direkt mal bestellt!


----------



## Michi240281 (17. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand schon getestet, was bei der 6900XT an minimaler Spannung möglich ist? Ich hab mit 1125mV keine Probleme gehabt, dann die 1000mV auf Gurdis Empfehlung getestet und dann ist alles abgestürzt und ich musste sogar die AMD Software neu installieren.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2020)

sifusanders schrieb:


> so Karte ist drin und Treiber installiert.
> iwas bestimmtes, was ich machen soll Gurdi?
> 
> LG
> Sifu


Schreib mich mal an, dann sende ich dir mein aktuelles UV Profil für die 6800er, bei Igor läuft es (mit leichten korrekturen, Raketenjonny ist ziemlich imba) wurde auch schon durchgemessen, sieht gut aus.


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich geb's auf mit dem OC/UV im Treiber... bei jedem 2,34ten Bootvorgang sind die Settings weg...
> Lasse erstmal alles auf Stock... bis es ggf. eine alternative Lösung gibt....


Ja ich rätsel derzeit auch noch, das seltsame, auf meinem HTPC macht er es nicht 


DARPA schrieb:


> Man reiche mir eine der Zwangsjacken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh we, das sieht nach harter Konkurrenz aus für meine Strix. Das war es glaube ich mit meinem HighScore.

Hab jetzt mein Setting am Main endgültig fertig. 255er ASIC, Cool and Quiet.  Für standard ASIC der Referenz ist das schon ziemlich gut geworden würde ich sagen. Hab nun auch den Treiber nochmal neu drauf damit die Dinger endlich  mal wieder valid sind.








						I scored 18 000 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (17. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Oh we, das sieht nach harter Konkurrenz aus für meine Strix. Das war es glaube ich mit meinem HighScore.


Hehe, danke. Aber ich bin gar nicht mehr so benchgeil.
Mal just 4 fun, hier unter Freunden  Und es braucht erstmal nen gutes Sample.

Was ist eigentlich das max.  PL was man mit MPT einstellen kann? Hab mich noch gar nicht im Detail beschäftigt.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hehe, danke. Aber ich bin gar nicht mehr so benchgeil.
> Mal just 4 fun, hier unter Freunden  Und es braucht erstmal nen gutes Sample.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich das max.  PL was man mit MPT einstellen kann? Hab mich noch gar nicht im Detail beschäftigt.


Was du willst, lässt sich frei verändern. Irgendwann macht der SOC dicht oder es erfolgt eine Notabschaltung.


----------



## DARPA (17. Dezember 2020)

WAS ICH WILL?

Sag mir doch nicht sowas  

Ok, also gibt es kein hardcoded Limit wie beim Takt? Na wird eh erstmal ne Umstellung vom ollen GCN.


----------



## shivatar (17. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Doch das geht, du spielst den Gerätetreiber aus den Treiberfiles via Gerätemanager ein. Eine minimalinstallation ist in Planung bei AMD.


Dankeschön, werde ich probieren, sobald ich dazu komme!

Edit: Eine Frage noch: Kann man Freesync auch ohne Adrenalin nutzen?


----------



## gecan (17. Dezember 2020)

so ich hab meine 6900xt heute auch erhalten 

und sie rennt auch wie eine 6900 xt


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> WAS ICH WILL?
> 
> Sag mir doch nicht sowas
> 
> Ok, also gibt es kein hardcoded Limit wie beim Takt? Na wird eh erstmal ne Umstellung vom ollen GCN.


Ja im Grunde schon, die Notabschaltung halt.


gecan schrieb:


> so ich hab meine 6900xt heute auch erhalten
> 
> und sie rennt auch wie eine 6900 xt


Benchmarks pls


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt geht es aber Rund hier mit den eintreffenden 6900xt´s 
Damit hätte ich nicht so früh gerechnet dass doch so "viele" eine bekommen.

Mit der Karte deine Strix LC zu schlagen wird aber dennoch brutal schwer.
So viel Shadereinheiten sind das jetzt auch nicht mehr. Unter Wasser, mit MPT und gutem Sample, sonst wohl eher nicht.


----------



## gecan (17. Dezember 2020)

rennt doch wie eine 6900xt oder ? 

und das sollte mir erst mal reichen für die nächsten monaten


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es aber Rund hier mit den eintreffenden 6900xt´s
> Damit hätte ich nicht so früh gerechnet dass doch so "viele" eine bekommen.
> 
> Mit der Karte deine Strix LC zu schlagen wird aber dennoch brutal schwer.
> So viel Shadereinheiten sind das jetzt auch nicht mehr. Unter Wasser, mit MPT und gutem Sample, sonst wohl eher nicht.


Sollte aber eigentlich machbar sein. Spätestens mit Wasser. Ist aber wirklich krass wie viele doch eine bekommen haben, ausgerechnet bei der die am wenigsten da war.
Da meine so gut läuft  bleibt die auch, lediglich die Pumpe im Idle nervt ganz schön.


----------



## bath92 (17. Dezember 2020)

So jetzt aber mal Butter bei die Fische! 
Hab meine RX 6800 Nitro+ mal auf Herz und Nieren durchgecheckt!


Superposition Benchmark
(4K Optimized)​Stock​2200/2100MHz
Fast Timings
GFX@925mV​2325/2100MHz
Fast Timings
GFX@975mV​2400/2100MHz
Fast Timings
GFX@1025mV​Results​11.532​11.614​12.121​12.432​min. FPS​74,82​75,25​78,19​80,58​avg. FPS​86,25​86,87​90,66​92,99​max. FPS​105,80​106,20​111,05​114,13​max. Chippower​220 W​186 W​210 W​232 W​


Superposition Benchmark
(8K Optimized)​Stock​2200/2100MHz
Fast Timings
GFX@925mV​2325/2100MHz
Fast Timings
GFX@975mV​2400/2100MHz
Fast Timings
GFX@1025mV​Results04.672​4.802​4.971​5.070​min. FPS30,50​31,38​32,50​33,20​avg. FPS34,95​35,92​37,18​37,93​max. FPS40,23​41,23​42,77​43,71​max. Chippower227 W​194 W​218 W​240 W​


Fire Strike (Ultra)​2200/2100MHz
Fast Timings
GFX@925mV​2325/2100MHz
Fast Timings
GFX@975mV​2400/2100MHz
Fast Timings
GFX@1025mV​2450/2150MHz
Fast Timings
GFX@1050mV​Graphics10.625​11.064​11.337​11.566​max. Chippower201 W​227 W​255 W​Powerlimit​


Time Spy​2200/2100MHz
Fast Timings
GFX@925mV​2325/2100MHz
Fast Timings
GFX@975mV​2400/2100MHz
Fast Timings
GFX@1025mV​2450/2150MHz
Fast Timings
GFX@1050mV​Graphics14.873​15.519​15.888​16.053​max. Chippower200 W​228 W​255 W​Powerlimit​

Die SoC-Spannung wurden für alle UV- und OC-Profile auf 900mV (min.) und 925mV (max.) per MPT abgesenkt. Da man im Moment leider den max. Takt nicht anheben kann macht OC mit einer GFX-Spannung > 1025mV keinen Sinn, da nur der Verbrauch nach oben getrieben wird ohne dabei noch groß an FPS zu gewinnen. Die rund 260 W Chippower sind außerdem für die kleine BigNavi-GPU dann auch schon grenzwertig und nahe an der Kotzgrenze. Die ansonsten gute Performance pro Watt geht verloren. Außerdem limitiert das per MPT max. einstellbare Powerlimit von 261 W (227 W + 15 %).

Alle (sinnvollen) UV- und OC-Einstellung (MPT & Wattman) sind in den Spoilern als Screenshots zum nachbauen hinterlegt. Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder Anderen. 



Spoiler: 2200_2100MHz&Fast Timings@925mV






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: 2325_2100MHz&Fast Timings@975mV






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: 2400_2100MHz&FastTimings @1025mV






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Man reiche mir eine der Zwangsjacken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du auch ne backplate bei Ek bestellt?


----------



## gecan (17. Dezember 2020)

hier noch den link von 3dmark time spy bench.

soll ich ich noch was testen, bestimmte spiele oder so ?


Gurdi schrieb:


> Schreib mich mal an, dann sende ich dir mein aktuelles UV Profil für die 6800er, bei Igor läuft es (mit leichten korrekturen, Raketenjonny ist ziemlich imba) wurde auch schon durchgemessen, sieht gut aus.
> 
> Ja ich rätsel derzeit auch noch, das seltsame, auf meinem HTPC macht er es nicht
> 
> ...


 was sind das für peaks bei dein cpu und gpu ?

weil bei mir sind die sehr stabil


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> So jetzt aber mal Butter bei die Fische!
> Hab meine RX 6800 Nitro+ mal auf Herz und Nieren durchgecheckt!
> 
> 
> ...


Saubere Arbeit!


gecan schrieb:


> hier noch den link von 3dmark time spy bench.
> 
> soll ich ich noch was testen, bestimmte spiele oder so ?
> 
> ...


Peaks? Die CPU dreht hin und wieder kurz aud in den runs, die Gpu ist sehr konstant.


----------



## Michi240281 (17. Dezember 2020)

Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit den Artefakten bei BF5? Scheinbar haben das alle 6900XT. Liegt’s am Treiber? Hoffentlich kommt da bald was, spiele sehr gerne das Game!


----------



## arthur95 (18. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit den Artefakten bei BF5? Scheinbar haben das alle 6900XT. Liegt’s am Treiber? Hoffentlich kommt da bald was, spiele sehr gerne das Game!


Wasser hat komische Artefakte! Ist ein Treiberproblem! Wird wsl. mit nächsten Update gefixt  .  Und bis dahin, BFV ist trotzdem gut spielbar, ich habe es ausprobiert! Im Gefecht achtet man eh noch so drauf


----------



## gecan (18. Dezember 2020)

so und hier mit leichten uv@1,150v + oc@2,5ghz, vram@2150mhz !

wie wir sehen bzw wissen, limitiert hier ganz klar cpu+ der power limit von 300w


----------



## Duvar (18. Dezember 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> so und hier mit leichten uv@1,150v + oc@2,5ghz, vram@2150mhz !
> 
> wie wir sehen bzw wissen, limitiert hier ganz klar cpu+ der power limit von 300w


Was ist daran UV? Ist die max Spannung net 1.15V?^^
Mach mal richtiges UV auf kp 0.95V hin optimiert oder so^^


----------



## gecan (18. Dezember 2020)

beim manuellen oc, war der voltage auf 1,175v, hatte den dann auf 1,155v gesenkt, deswegen leichten uv xD

aber es geht weiter, bin bis auf  1,110v@2,5ghz stabil gekommen für time spy 

hier link und screen beweis, hatte den time spy locker 6x durch und ohne probleme !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werde jetzt nun die spiele antesten für 2,5ghz@1,110v und den voltage stück für stück anheben, falls es in manchen games nicht reichen sollte


----------



## Duvar (18. Dezember 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> beim manuellen oc, war der voltage auf 1,175v, hatte den dann auf 1,155v gesenkt, deswegen leichten uv xD
> 
> aber es geht weiter, bin bis auf  1,110v@2,5ghz stabil gekommen für time spy
> 
> ...


Geil Bruder, rasierst richtig^^


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (18. Dezember 2020)

@bath92 danke für die ausführlichen Daten. Den Text danach versteh ich glaube nicht ganz.

Und die Spoiler die helfen sollen verwirren mich. Ist an meinem 2440er 925mV 2112er 10% Profil jetzt was nicht richtig eingestellt? Weil dein 2400MHz Profil läuft ja mit 1025mV. 

Deine müsste das doch auch mit viel weniger Spannung schaffen? Irgendwas versteh ich nicht, glaub.


----------



## blalaber (18. Dezember 2020)

Silicon Lottery / Chipgüte nicht vergessen -  was bei einem Chip stabil läuft, kann bei einem anderen absolut instabil sein. Daher lassen sich insbesondere UV und OC Resultate nur schwer von einer Karte auf die nächste übertragen.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

blalaber schrieb:


> Silicon Lottery / Chipgüte nicht vergessen -  was bei einem Chip stabil läuft, kann bei einem anderen absolut instabil sein. Daher lassen sich insbesondere UV und OC Resultate nur schwer von einer Karte auf die nächste übertragen.


Da kommen auch noch weitere Faktoren hinzu,die Bordpartnerkarten sind teils mit mehr Phasen bestückt,zudem sind einige Werte anders gesetzt, insbesondere der SOC.


----------



## blalaber (18. Dezember 2020)

Ja, da hast du natürlich recht. Ich hätte vielleicht ergänzen sollen, dass das selbst innerhalb eines identisches Designs - egal ob Referenz oder Boardpartner - nicht 1:1 übertragbar sein muss. Etwas Statistik wäre hier tatsächlich interessant, damit man mal Erwartungswert und Standardabweichung der Gauss-Verteilung abschätzen könnte. Man will ja schließlich wissen ob man eher nen Jackpot oder eher ne Kartoffel erwischt hat


----------



## DARPA (18. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hast du auch ne backplate bei Ek bestellt?


Nö hab ich nicht. Bei meinem Board passen leider viele Backplates nicht. Eine Abdeckung ist im Detail etwas dumm gemacht.
Aber im Normalfall brauchts auch keine. Die 3090 wäre die erste Karte, wo ich zwingend eine verbauen würde.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es aber Rund hier mit den eintreffenden 6900xt´s
> Damit hätte ich nicht so früh gerechnet dass doch so "viele" eine bekommen.


Letztes WE sind recht viele bei MF gespawnt. Hatte Samstag durch Zufall rein geschaut und dann gesehen, dass sie lieferbar war. Hatte erst überlegt, ob ich wirklich den Hardwaremarkt mit kaputt machen will, aber dann hat der Verstand wieder ausgesetzt


----------



## Michi240281 (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da kommen auch noch weitere Faktoren hinzu,die Bordpartnerkarten sind teils mit mehr Phasen bestückt,zudem sind einige Werte anders gesetzt, insbesondere der SOC.


Ich denke doch vor allem auch, dass die Settings nicht zwischen den Chipvarianten übertragbar sind! Während ne 6800 mit 925mV läuft, braucht ne 6900XT mindestens 1050mV denke ich mal! Oder nicht? Mehr CUs brauchen auch mehr Strom/Spannung?!? Jedenfalls ist meine 6900XT mit 1000mV sofort abgekackt! 1125mV liefen stabil! Sollte ich hier noch mal weiter runtergehen? Ich versuche es mal!


gecan schrieb:


> beim manuellen oc, war der voltage auf 1,175v, hatte den dann auf 1,155v gesenkt, deswegen leichten uv xD
> 
> aber es geht weiter, bin bis auf  1,110v@2,5ghz stabil gekommen für time spy
> 
> ...


Kannst du mal nen Screenshot deiner Settings machen aus dem Wattmann?

Und noch 2 Fragen:

- Igor hatte im 6900XT Review gesagt, die Karte wäre leiser als ne 6800XT, weil der Lüfter nur auf 1200rpm hochgeht statt 1500rpm bei ner 6800XT. Bei meiner 6900XT geht der Lüfter mit Stock settings beim timespy aber auf über 1500rpm, Temperaturen sind dann so 80/92°C. Mit OC/UV hab ich 85/100°C bei über 1700rpm

- Welche maximalen Temperaturen sind noch akzeptabel? Ich meine mich zu erinneren, dass Igor mal was von 112°C Hotspot gesagt hat, wo die Karten abschalten. Sind die 100°C also noch ok?


----------



## Meroveus (18. Dezember 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> rennt doch wie eine 6900xt oder ?


Senk die Spannung auf vorerst  auf 1050mV:

- kühler
- sparsamer
- schneller

Dann kann die Karte den Boost auch besser halten und sollte so um die 19500 Grafikpunkte im Timespy erreichen.

Edit: ah zu spät gesehen. Ich sollte die Threads auch zu Ende lesen .

@Michi240281

Die Temperaturen und Drehzahlen beziehen sich bei Igor auf einen offenen Testaufbau bei 20° oder 22° Raumtemperatur. In einem Gehäuse sieht das natürlich anders aus. Die Karte taktet ab einer junction von 110° herunter. Normalerweise solltest du mit einer Spannung von 1025mV starten können. Falles das nicht geht, mit 1050mV probieren.


----------



## Michi240281 (18. Dezember 2020)

Ok besten Dank! Naja mit 1000mV ist sie abgestürzt bzw. der Timespy ist nicht gestartet und der Treiber ist irgendwie hängen geblieben. Musste dann alles mit DDU deinstallieren und neu installieren. Ich teste mich dann lieber von oben ran. 1125mV waren kein Problem, dann geh ich mal auf 1100mV und dann weiter runter.

Muss ich denn jetzt wirklich den Min-Takt auf 100MHz niedriger als den Max-Takt stellen?


----------



## Meroveus (18. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ok besten Dank! Naja mit 1000mV ist sie abgestürzt bzw. der Timespy ist nicht gestartet und der Treiber ist irgendwie hängen geblieben. Musste dann alles mit DDU deinstallieren und neu installieren. Ich teste mich dann lieber von oben ran. 1125mV waren kein Problem, dann geh ich mal auf 1100mV und dann weiter runter.
> 
> Muss ich denn jetzt wirklich den Min-Takt auf 100MHz niedriger als den Max-Takt stellen?


Da hilft einfach den Rechner neu starten, wenn sich der Treiber aufhängt. Nein den Mintakt musst du nicht 100MHz unter den max setzen. Ich habe in Timespy die gleichen Punkte, egal ob min 500 oder 100 unter max.

Glaube das hat nur geholfen wenn man gegen das PT rennt. Stabilisiert den Takt etwas. Bin aber gerade dabei hart UV zu betreiben deswegen habe ich das nicht mehr im Kopf. Ich verbrauche in Timespy nur noch 210 Watt und komme am Ende auf 18000 GS.


----------



## gbm31 (18. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon getestet, was bei der 6900XT an minimaler Spannung möglich ist? Ich hab mit 1125mV keine Probleme gehabt, dann die 1000mV auf Gurdis Empfehlung getestet und dann ist alles abgestürzt und ich musste sogar die AMD Software neu installieren.


Oha - ich bins bei mir zur Sicherheit nach dem Austesten der 1125mV vor paar Tagen auf 1135mV gegangen. Ich mach mir immer einen Puffer...


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

Die Zahlen im Voltageslider könnt Ihr ignorieren. Die prozentuale Position ist wichtig.
Lest euch dazu meinen Guide durch, da habe ich das versucht zu erläutern.








						Der große Radeon RX 6800 (XT) Overclocking- und Mod-Guide | Community | Seite 3 | igor´sLAB
					

Die neuen Big Navi Karten sind released und die 6800/6800 XT sowie die neue feierten kürzlich Ihr Debüt. Unser Community-Mitglied Gurdi konnte es auch diesmal wieder nicht lassen, sich nun auch die…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Ab einem gewissen Punkt ist die V-Kurve so flach,das man weder weitere Einsparungen hat, noch bekommt man das Stabil. Eine effektive Methode ist es die maximale Spannung im MPT zu editieren.


----------



## bath92 (18. Dezember 2020)

RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> @bath92 danke für die ausführlichen Daten. Den Text danach versteh ich glaube nicht ganz.
> 
> Und die Spoiler die helfen sollen verwirren mich. Ist an meinem 2440er 925mV 2112er 10% Profil jetzt was nicht richtig eingestellt? Weil dein 2400MHz Profil läuft ja mit 1025mV.
> 
> Deine müsste das doch auch mit viel weniger Spannung schaffen? Irgendwas versteh ich nicht, glaub.


Du hast die Spannung vermutlich nicht mit dem MPT in die SPPT eingetragen sondern nur im Wattman verändert?
Siehe dazu Beitrag von @Gurdi. 

Ansonsten spielt natürlich auch die Chipgüte rein, wie schon von @blalaber erwähnt. Also nicht 1:1 auf andere RX 6800 übertragbar und schon gar nicht auf die XT-Variante.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Zahlen im Voltageslider könnt Ihr ignorieren. Die prozentuale Position ist wichtig.
> Lest euch dazu meinen Guide durch, da habe ich das versucht zu erläutern.
> 
> 
> ...



Würde die Spannung im Wattman gar nicht anpassen sondern SoC- und GFX-Voltage nur im MPT setzten. Erspart viel Ärger beim Testen und ausloten bei UV und OC.


----------



## nekro- (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde das BigNavi Veralten im UV/OC überhaupt nicht vorsehbar was Stabilität betrifft. TimeSpy läuft sehr gut durch. Komme unter Wasser mit meiner 6800XT mit 

VCore 999Mhz
Minimaltakt 2400Mhz
Maximaltakt 2500Mhz
PL+15%
Ram Fast Timings
Ram Speed 2100Mhz

auf:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber in Metro Exodus sobald ich unter 1,15V oder nur den Maximaltakt anfasse. Stürzt das Spiel ab, oder PC startet neu. Aller sehr komisch. Aktuell fahre ich dort mit Maximal Takt 2300, Min Takt 500, Ram 2100 FT, +15% PL

Nächste Woche kommt die Backplate und der Mora wird wieder angeschlossen, villeicht hilfts. Andere Spiele machen nicht so Probleme (League of Legends, COD:WZ)


----------



## Eyren (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab noch nichtmal meine 3090 geliefert und zweifel schon dran nur weil ich euren Spaß beim OC/UV sehe.

Wenn ich da an meine Zukunft denke: "Yeah wow super ich hab 70MHz OC und nur 80W mehr an Leistungsaufnahme!"

Aber Ich war ja nunmal gierig und ungeduldig. Das habe ich nun davon.

ps. Hat jemand von euch noch ein Zimmer zu vermieten im Großraum Köln?

Irgendwie ist mein Mauszeiger auf nen Mo-Ra inkl. Lüfter, Wandmontagehalterung und Schutzgitter gerutscht. Naja und  weil der Zeiger schonmal da war hab ich mal auf dieses ominöse "Kaufen" geklickt.

Glaube heute abend habe ich ein sehr ernstes Gespräch mit meiner Frau.


----------



## Downsampler (18. Dezember 2020)

Gute Argumente sind: Es ist ja bald Weihnachten..., ein Mo-Ra ist eine Anschaffung fürs Leben...


----------



## Eyren (18. Dezember 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Gute Argumente sind: Es ist ja bald Weihnachten..., ein Mo-Ra ist eine Anschaffung fürs Leben...


Das problem ist eher wie man einen Mo-Ra optisch in ein Wohnzimmer einfügt ohne das Frau sich aufregt weil da "technik" steht.


----------



## Edelhamster (18. Dezember 2020)

In Frankreich sind heut die ersten Sapphire Nitro+ RX 6900 XT über die Ladentheke gewandert.








						Sapphire NITRO+ Radeon RX 6900 XT - Carte graphique SAPPHIRE sur LDLC | Muséericorde
					

Achat Carte graphique Sapphire NITRO+ Radeon RX 6900 XT (11308-01-20G) sur LDLC, n°1 du high-tech. 16 Go GDDR6 - HDMI/Tri DisplayPort - PCI Express (AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT).




					www.ldlc.com
				




edit: 35MHz höherer Takt gegenüber der Referenz.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (18. Dezember 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> In Frankreich sind heut die ersten Sapphire Nitro+ RX 6900 XT über die Ladentheke gewandert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


35MHz sind jetzt nicht die Welt.


----------



## Edelhamster (18. Dezember 2020)

Stimmt. Die RedDevil 6900 XT Limited haut im Vergleich 90MHz oben drauf.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (18. Dezember 2020)

Hier zocken doch auch einige Cyberpunk. Ich bin (denke ich) ziemlich am Anfang. Johnny ist grade erst aufgetaucht. Weiß jemand wo man da so Prozentual im Spiel ist? Eher bei 5% oder bei 35%?


----------



## gecan (18. Dezember 2020)

ist das ov+oc wie hier ? 10min clip von cyberpunk 2077 in game bei ca 2,3ghz@ 1,110v@ -10% power, stabil und konstant 230watt mit ca 60 fps durchgehend top oder tip top ? ! 

und ja damit rennt jedes spiel stabil, bin mega zufrieden mit den leistungs verbrauch !!!


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> ist das ov+oc wie hier ? 10min clip von cyberpunk 2077 in game bei ca 2,3ghz@ 1,110v@ -10% power, stabil und konstant 230watt mit ca 60 fps durchgehend top oder tip top ? !
> 
> und ja damit rennt jedes spiel stabil, bin mega zufrieden mit den leistungs verbrauch !!!


Zieh den Speicher doch noch was rauf.



Edelhamster schrieb:


> In Frankreich sind heut die ersten Sapphire Nitro+ RX 6900 XT über die Ladentheke gewandert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm na toll. Von der Karte sollen extrem wenige in Europa ankommen.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (18. Dezember 2020)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Übertaktung und Garantie? Ist Radeon Software tuning legal und MPT illegal? (Weil da so viel "auf eigene Verantwortung" - Mahnungen rumstehen. 

Und wie messt ihr den Verbrauch? Mit Alt + R im Wattman schauen ist Käse glaube ^^ (Abgesehen davon, dass ich da kein Schnitt kriege.) 

Wie lasst ihr euch den Verbrauch anzeigen?

Achso und in HWinfo steht, dass ich angeblich PCIe 4 aber nur 4GB RAM habe?


----------



## gbm31 (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Zahlen im Voltageslider könnt Ihr ignorieren. Die prozentuale Position ist wichtig.
> Lest euch dazu meinen Guide durch, da habe ich das versucht zu erläutern.
> 
> 
> ...





bath92 schrieb:


> Würde die Spannung im Wattman gar nicht anpassen sondern SoC- und GFX-Voltage nur im MPT setzten. Erspart viel Ärger beim Testen und ausloten bei UV und OC.


Also wie bath92 auch schon getestet hat: jede Reduktion der max. GPU-Spannung im MPT hat direkt einen Performancerückgang zur Folge.
Daher lasse ich lieber den Slider im Wattman auf 1135mV die Curve regeln, solange niemand rausbekommen hat, wie das im MPT geht.

Mit MPT habe ich nur die SOC Spannung auf 1050mV (muss noch weiter testen, laut HWInfo liegt eh nie mehr als 1028mV an) limitiert, Zerofan ausgeschaltet, die Mindest-PWM auf 30 gesetzt und die Zieltemperatur auf 90.

Damit kann ich die Lüftersteuerung im Wattman komplett außer Acht lassen. GPU Target Takt, Speichertakt, Timings und Powerlimit muss ich ja sowieso via Wattman einstellen (Profil halt)


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Mit MPT habe ich nur die SOC Spannung auf 1050mV


Die Karte legt standard etwa 1075mv an beim SOC. Mit 1050 landest du etwa bei 1030mv


----------



## DARPA (18. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Das problem ist eher wie man einen Mo-Ra optisch in ein Wohnzimmer einfügt ohne das Frau sich aufregt weil da "technik" steht.


Einfach untern Schreibtisch stellen. Fällt gar nicht auf  

Sieht auch eigentlich ganz edel aus. Ein Aquacomputer Gigant wäre schwerer zu verstecken


----------



## gbm31 (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte legt standard etwa 1075mv an beim SOC. Mit 1050 landest du etwa bei 1030mv


Okay. Hab jetzt 1000mV eingestellt - lande bei 980. 

Mal schauen ob das irgendwelche Probleme macht. 

Control mit RT ist ganz lustig bisher...


----------



## bath92 (18. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Also wie bath92 auch schon getestet hat: jede Reduktion der max. GPU-Spannung im MPT hat direkt einen Performancerückgang zur Folge.



Schau dir die Ergebnisse nochmals an, das ist so nicht richtig. 

Mit einer im MPT auf 925mV reduzierten GFX- und SoC-Spannung komme ich bei ca. 35W weniger Chippower auf etwas über Stock-Leistung der GPU.


----------



## Pascal3366 (18. Dezember 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die RedDevil 6900 XT Limited haut im Vergleich 90MHz oben drauf.


genau die will ich


----------



## Stormado (18. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir die Liste mit den ganzen Custom-Modellen der 6800 XT angesehen. Das ist aber so viel Information, dass ich nicht weiß, für welche ich mich entscheiden soll ^^

Grundsätzlich werde ich wahrscheinlich noch bis mindestens Anfang Februar warten, bis ich mir die neue Graka kaufe. Muss Cyperpunk 2077 eben mit 30-40 FPS in UWQHD und low details laufen..

Könnt ihr mir aber eher sagen, auf welche Modelle ich am besten schauen sollte? Die ROG Strix gefällt mir anhand der 2x 120mm + 1x 80mm Lüfter. Das scheint eine gute Kühllösung auf dem Papier zu sein und die 350 Watt müssen ja nicht zwingend ausgefahren werden m. M. n.

Oder wie seht ihr dies? Aussehen etc. ist mir wurscht, mein PC steht zwar auf dem Tisch, hat aber kein Glas, daher sehe ich eh nicht rein.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Sieht auch eigentlich ganz edel aus. Ein Aquacomputer Gigant wäre schwerer zu verstecken


Letzterer ist dann aber auch wirklich ansehnlich. Beim Aquaduct sehe ich z.B auch keinen Bedarf (und auch keine Möglichkeit  ) es zu verstecken. Nur leider sind 720 bei den neuen Karten mittlerweile auch schon grenzwertig wenig.


----------



## Eyren (18. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Einfach untern Schreibtisch stellen. Fällt gar nicht auf
> 
> Sieht auch eigentlich ganz edel aus. Ein Aquacomputer Gigant wäre schwerer zu verstecken


Ich hab es ihr gesagt.... Nun.... Also.... wie soll ich das jetzt sagen.....

Wenn ich den Mo-Ra mit lila LED-Streifen beleuchte ist es ok für sie.

Mal schauen vlt. bekomme ich die Chefin überredet das zwei Mo-Ra's viel besser aussehen würden mut so schönem Lila dran.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Okay. Hab jetzt 1000mV eingestellt - lande bei 980.
> 
> Mal schauen ob das irgendwelche Probleme macht.
> 
> Control mit RT ist ganz lustig bisher...


Das sollte noch laufen, ab da wirds dann langsam dünn. Meine läuft mit 980 stabil.


Stormado schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir die Liste mit den ganzen Custom-Modellen der 6800 XT angesehen. Das ist aber so viel Information, dass ich nicht weiß, für welche ich mich entscheiden soll ^^
> 
> ...


Ich hab die Strix was willst du denn wissen, außer das die Pumpe etwas nervig ist, wohl die beste Karte der RX Modelle.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Die Schläuche hab ich mittlerweile am Boden verlegt, damit diese nicht über der Pumpe laufen.)


----------



## gbm31 (18. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Schau dir die Ergebnisse nochmals an, das ist so nicht richtig.
> 
> Mit einer im MPT auf 925mV reduzierten GFX- und SoC-Spannung komme ich bei ca. 35W weniger Chippower auf etwas über Stock-Leistung der GPU.


Sorry, hätte dazusagen sollen, mit OC Takt.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Sorry, hätte dazusagen sollen, mit OC Takt.


Das ist das was ich mit Clock Stretching meine, das tritt aber nur auf wenn die Karten hart ins PT Limit rennen.


----------



## nekro- (18. Dezember 2020)

Gibts eigentlich eine grobe Empfehlung an Wattmansettings für 6800XT Wakü Besitzer?
Mir geht es darum, das ich nicht das letzte % rausquetschen will sondern leichtes UV und stabil.


----------



## Duvar (18. Dezember 2020)

AMD Radeon Adrenalin 2020 20.12.2 - VideoCardz.com
					

Support For Cooler Master RGB LED utility for AMD Radeon™ RX 6800XT and RX 6900XT cards




					videocardz.com


----------



## Stormado (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab die Strix was willst du denn wissen, außer das die Pumpe etwas nervig ist, wohl die beste Karte der RX Modelle.


Ahhhh. Ich hatte nicht gesehen, dass die Karte mit einer Wakü ist. Dann ist diese nichts für mich. Ich suche hier eine, die tatsächlich nur mit Lüftern funktioniert. Daher fällt die Strix raus


----------



## cloudconnected (18. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arthur95 (18. Dezember 2020)

INFO:
Alternate lagernd;

XFX RX 6800 Merc 
XFX RX 6900XT 



			https://www.alternate.de/XFX/Radeon-RX-6900-XT-16GB-Grafikkarte/html/product/1700841?
		




			https://www.alternate.de/XFX/Radeon-RX-6800-MERC-319-Black-Gaming-16GB-Grafikkarte/html/product/1698793?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

Stormado schrieb:


> Ahhhh. Ich hatte nicht gesehen, dass die Karte mit einer Wakü ist. Dann ist diese nichts für mich. Ich suche hier eine, die tatsächlich nur mit Lüftern funktioniert. Daher fällt die Strix raus


Nitro, Merc und Devil kann man uneingeschränkt empfehlen aktuell. Die Devil hat die meisten Phasen derzeit also das beste Potential.


Duvar schrieb:


> AMD Radeon Adrenalin 2020 20.12.2 - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> Support For Cooler Master RGB LED utility for AMD Radeon™ RX 6800XT and RX 6900XT cards
> ...


Toll hab gestern abend auf beiden System die Treiber neu aufgesetzt....


----------



## gbm31 (18. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> AMD Radeon Adrenalin 2020 20.12.2 - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> Support For Cooler Master RGB LED utility for AMD Radeon™ RX 6800XT and RX 6900XT cards
> ...


Geil - hab die Beleuchtung gedimmt und an das Blau meiner Gehäuse LEDs angepasst


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

Da ich jetzt öfter gefragt wurde nach nem guten OC Profil (MPT) für die 6800er teile ich das mal hier.





						Filebin :: bin 160hjqd27o2kpfdm
					

Upload files and make them available for your friends. Think of it as Pastebin for files. Registration is not required. Large files are supported.




					filebin.net
				




Verwendung auf eigene Gefahr, bitte nicht Stumpf +15% einstellen im Wattman. Den Lock im Wattman umgeht Ihr indem Ihr ein Profil ladet im Wattman. Have fun. Wer mich von Platz 1 schmeißt wird gesteinigt.


----------



## Michi240281 (18. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi : 

Könntest du evtl. mal ein möglichst allgemeingültiges, also für alle BN Karten anwendbares HowTo schreiben? Würde ja auch hier reichen, weil dein Guide ist eher ne Ansammlung von Tipps, was auch wirklich gut ist, aber ich und vllt viele andere sind da eher nach dem Try and Error Prinzip unterwegs. Also ein HowTo mit genauen Erklärungen und den Steps in der richtigen Reihenfolge wäre mega!!


----------



## bath92 (18. Dezember 2020)

Soll noch einer sagen 10GB sind in 2020 genug VRAM. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Horizon Zero Dawn (Run 1:45h) frisst in 3440x1440 in der Spitze 12GB und die RX 6800 läuft super geschmeidig, wo ich vorher mit der Vega kein Land gesehen hätte.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> @Gurdi :
> 
> Könntest du evtl. mal ein möglichst allgemeingültiges, also für alle BN Karten anwendbares HowTo schreiben? Würde ja auch hier reichen, weil dein Guide ist eher ne Ansammlung von Tipps, was auch wirklich gut ist, aber ich und vllt viele andere sind da eher nach dem Try and Error Prinzip unterwegs. Also ein HowTo mit genauen Erklärungen und den Steps in der richtigen Reihenfolge wäre mega!!


Genaue Erläuterungen der Werte und wie man am besten vorgeht werd ich in den UV Guide packen, da hier die Nebenwerte eine deutlich größere Rolle spielen.
Mein Problem hist halt Zeit, Zeit, Zeit.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Dezember 2020)

Stormado schrieb:


> Ahhhh. Ich hatte nicht gesehen, dass die Karte mit einer Wakü ist. Dann ist diese nichts für mich. Ich suche hier eine, die tatsächlich nur mit Lüftern funktioniert. Daher fällt die Strix raus


Das ist die Strix lc, eine normale lugekühlte wird’s auch noch geben. Die tuf sollte auch sehr gut werden, war zumindest bei der 3080 so.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich fühle mich latent überlesen


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2020)

RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Übertaktung und Garantie? Ist Radeon Software tuning legal und MPT illegal? (Weil da so viel "auf eigene Verantwortung" - Mahnungen rumstehen.
> 
> Und wie messt ihr den Verbrauch? Mit Alt + R im Wattman schauen ist Käse glaube ^^ (Abgesehen davon, dass ich da kein Schnitt kriege.)
> 
> ...


Vom Grunde her erlaubt der Hersteller beides nicht, toleriert es aber.
HwInfo oder Afternburner sind gut zum loggen.
Die zeigen dann auch onScreen an.


----------



## gecan (19. Dezember 2020)

so und jetzt mit finale settings, hier noch ein sehr nettes cyberpunk 2077mit der 6900xt@uv 1,075v+oc@2,4ghz max 230watt in full aktion  !

und am ende des clips, zeige ich noch die gpu-z sensor werte  

ansonsten, wahnsinn was ich da bzw was man aus der 6900xt an verbrauch runter drücken kann und dabei noch mit sehr hohem takt von sage und schreibe 2,4ghz stabil läuft bei max 230 watt


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> so und jetzt mit finale settings, hier noch ein sehr nettes cyberpunk 2077mit der 6900xt@uv 1,075v+oc@2,4ghz max 230watt in full aktion  !
> 
> und am ende des clips, zeige ich noch die gpu-z sensor werte
> 
> ansonsten, wahnsinn was ich da bzw was man aus der 6900xt an verbrauch runter drücken kann und dabei noch mit sehr hohem takt von sage und schreibe 2,4ghz stabil läuft bei max 230 watt


Ich denke in dem Bereich wird auch die Stärke liegen einer 6900er. Ich sehe aber kein Video?


----------



## bath92 (19. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Toll hab gestern abend auf beiden System die Treiber neu aufgesetzt....



Der neue Treiber 20.12.2 schaltet anscheinend nur die RGB-Steuerung auf den RX 6800XT- und RX 6900XT-Referenzkarten frei. Ansonsten keine Änderungen gegenüber 20.12.1.


----------



## arthur95 (19. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Der neue Treiber 20.12.2 schaltet anscheinend nur die RGB-Steuerung auf den RX 6800XT und RX 6900XT-Referenz Karten frei. Ansonsten keine Änderungen gegenüber 20.12.1.


genau


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2020)

Ja ich installier jetzt nicht auch nochmal neu, jetzt über die Feiertage kommt eh nichts neues das passt dann.


----------



## Michi240281 (19. Dezember 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> so und jetzt mit finale settings, hier noch ein sehr nettes cyberpunk 2077mit der 6900xt@uv 1,075v+oc@2,4ghz max 230watt in full aktion  !
> 
> und am ende des clips, zeige ich noch die gpu-z sensor werte
> 
> ansonsten, wahnsinn was ich da bzw was man aus der 6900xt an verbrauch runter drücken kann und dabei noch mit sehr hohem takt von sage und schreibe 2,4ghz stabil läuft bei max 230 watt


Kannst du deine kompletten Settings posten?


----------



## LordEliteX (19. Dezember 2020)

So meine neue RX6800 ist angekommen. Und diesmal ist das Spulenfiepen fast unhörbar. Mit Kopfhörer hört man absolut gar nichts mehr. Also alles gut 

Jetzt teste ich mal was die so kann  

Edit: Das MPT funktioniert bei mir mal wieder nicht -.-


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2020)

Meine?


LordEliteX schrieb:


> So meine neue RX6800 ist angekommen. Und diesmal ist das Spulenfiepen fast unhörbar. Mit Kopfhörer hört man absolut gar nichts mehr. Also alles gut
> 
> Jetzt teste ich mal was die so kann
> 
> Edit: Das MPT funktioniert bei mir mal wieder nicht -.-


----------



## LordEliteX (19. Dezember 2020)

Hatte ja schon eine die aber krasses Spulenfiepen hatte.
Hab eine neue bestellt die Sapphire Nitro +

Edit: Auf die schnelle mal bisschen getestet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal3366 (19. Dezember 2020)

Bin immernoch am überlegen ob es eine 6900 XT wird oder ob ich lieber auf die 3080 Ti warten soll.
In Benchmarks liegt die 6900 XT gegenüber der 3080 nicht wirklich vorne und manchmal nicht einmal auf Augenhöhe.

Beides kann man momentan so oder so nicht kaufen.

Was wäre die bessere Wahl ?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2020)

Eine Ampere kannst du quasi kaum tweaken, eine RX schon und mit hat die meiner Meinung in QHD deutlich die Nase vorne. Zudem lassen sich die Karten angenehmer kühlen.


----------



## gecan (19. Dezember 2020)

hier den vollen screen settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gurdi:

hier den link




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbXD-_c2VYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ansonsten, falls ihr noch irgendwelche spiele sehen wollt mit den selben settings, ich bin bereit !


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2020)

@gecan Danke. Kannst du mal ein paar saubere Screenshots machen von Cyberpunk in nativem 4k.
Wieso ziehst du den Speicher nicht noch hoch?
Den hier hab ich aus dem Ampere Thread, kommt mir sehr unscharf vor alles, vor allem die Waffentextur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2020)

Kleiner Teaser, 6800 in Action.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arthur95 (19. Dezember 2020)

Superposition 1080 Extreme

Stock und Ragemode

(halt noch leider mit i7 7770k)


----------



## Edelhamster (19. Dezember 2020)

@gecan In welcher Auflösung wird RDR2 in deinem Video gerendert? Ist das 3440x1440?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Superposition 1080 Extreme
> 
> Stock und Ragemode
> 
> (halt noch leider mit i7 7770k)


Im 1080p Ex ist die 6900er richtig stark.


----------



## gecan (19. Dezember 2020)

Edelhamster,​
in 3840x1600 und alles max settings, hatte ganz vergessen beim aufnahme den menü settings zu zeigen 

Gurdi,​
hier 9 screens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und der vram oc auf 2150mhz bringt mir garkeinen fps vorteil, also, ich konnte nicht einen fps+ festellen, in den spielen was ich bis jetzt gespielt habe.

deswegen werde ich den vram auf stock lassen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab irgendwie creapy Soundprobleme, meine Soundkarte hängt sich einfach im Spiel auf und gibt keinen Ton mehr von sich.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie creapy Soundprobleme, meine Soundkarte hängt sich einfach im Spiel auf und gibt keinen Ton mehr von sich.


JA, Soundprobleme hab ich keine, aber dafür vorhin 2x nach gang einen BSOD... ich hab so bisschen den Verdacht, dass da diverse Problemchen nicht zwingend an Treibern oder Hardware liegen...


----------



## Edelhamster (19. Dezember 2020)

@gecan die Bilder musste mal so nem DLSS-Querulanten zeigen.
Sowieso geil, die erzählen immer DLSS hier, DLSS da, und am Ende kehren Sie alle untern Teppich wenn Sie mit DLSS-Ultra-Performance in hochgesampelten 900p zocken. 
Einfach nur ein Witz wie sich viele das Schönreden - es hat mit 4K, oder nativer Auflösungsqualität einfach oft nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## gecan (19. Dezember 2020)

ganz genau, denn dlss ist ganz klar nur augenwischerrei, wie zb dlss mit ihren match texturen , mehr nicht.

und auf native auflösung kommt nichts ran, bis auf das bildschärfe option von amd usw, um das native bild nach zu schärfen.

dlss hat aber andere vorteile, wenn es um performance geht für low pc oder konsolen usw.

was aber dlss mit den nativen auflösung vergleich zu tun haben soll, kann uns nur nvidia richtig erklären oder ihre fanboys, wobei das ein haken hat, die sehen keine match texturen und erkennen nur grafik performance, da das bild qualität komplett ignoirt bzw ausgeblendet wird


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2020)

Naja DLSS Quality liefert durchaus sehr brauchbare Ergebnisse, zumindest wenn man von UHD ausgeht. Bei QHD wird auch das schon eng. Alles darunter kann man aber meiner Meinung nach vergessen.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> JA, Soundprobleme hab ich keine, aber dafür vorhin 2x nach gang einen BSOD... ich hab so bisschen den Verdacht, dass da diverse Problemchen nicht zwingend an Treibern oder Hardware liegen...


Hab jetzt schon einiges probiert, entweder es liegt am Game (Wach Dog) oder an SAM.
Zum Thema WatchDogs, sau geil die Umwelt dort, kleine Offtopic Story:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der arme Kerl dort liegt am Boden, er gehört quasi zu den bösen Sicherheitskräften in der Stadt, kontrolliert eine Passantin, Ich hacke Ihn und er wird kurz betäubt, die Passantin läuft weg, er rennt hinterher und schlägt sie nieder.
Andere Passanten eilen Ihr zur Hilfe, knüppeln den Kerl tot, einer der Passanten macht dann erstmal ein Selfie von Ihm und Flucht dabei über sein Handy. Kurz darauf kommt die Nachrichtendrohne und filmt den totel Polizisten. Es war zum wegschmeißen


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Dezember 2020)

Also ich hab reproduzierbare BSOD wenn ich Cyberpunkt verlasse und dann z.B. den Browser aufrufe... hab jetzt mal das "Resize-BAR"-Gedöns im BIOS deaktiviert und werde es morgen mal beobachten...


----------



## LordEliteX (19. Dezember 2020)

Gerade mal Cyberpunk getestet. Bei mir kein Bluescreen beim beenden. 
Ich finde den Verbrauch der Karte krass im guten Sinne. Verbrauch im Schnitt unter 170Watt beim zocken.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Gerade mal Cyberpunk getestet. Bei mir kein Bluescreen beim beenden.
> Ich finde den Verbrauch der Karte krass im guten Sinne. Verbrauch im Schnitt unter 170Watt beim zocken.


Ja der Verbrauch Ingame ist schon krass für die Leistung!! 
 Habe die BSOD auch erst seit dem der 5900x heute eingezogen ist...  Mit dem 3700x lief es ohne Probleme oder Absturz....


----------



## LordEliteX (19. Dezember 2020)

Ah ok dann würde ich das auf das Bios schieben ^^ 
Chipsatztreiber und co haste ja denke ich alles aktuell.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Dezember 2020)

Ja, windows ist im Oktober zuletzt neu installiert worden, Treiber sind die aktuellen. BIOS ist ebenfalls aktuell.... Denke es könnte am Board liegen.... Naja mal beobachten wie es weiter geht...


----------



## Edelhamster (19. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja DLSS Quality liefert durchaus sehr brauchbare Ergebnisse, zumindest wenn man von UHD ausgeht. Bei QHD wird auch das schon eng. Alles darunter kann man aber meiner Meinung nach vergessen.


Das ist genau der Punkt den ich meinte, DLSS Quality ist sicherlich noch iwo in Ordnung. Das sieht ganz ordentlich aus, nur in den aktuellen Spielen ist DLSS Quality einfach nicht nutzbar. Um z.B. unter Nutzung von DXR mit Hilfe von DLSS in die gewünschten Bildraten reinzurutschen musst du immer noch größere Abstriche/Kompromisse in Kauf nehmen, indem du DLSS Performance oder DLSS Ultra-Performance nutzt. Nichtmal DLSS Balanced ist meist in Verbindung mit nem UHD-Screen vernünftig lauffähig.
Und dann achte mal auf die Formulierungen der meisten Nutzer.
"Ja, mit DLSS läuft das wunderbar"
Mit welchem DLSS frage ich mich dann sofort - aber das wird verschwiegen/unter den Teppich gekehrt.
Und dann zocken Sie am ende eben im hochgesampelten 900p - "ja is 4K, guck mal, voll geil". Das ist einfach absoluter Schwachsinn.
@gecan´s Screenshots sind ziemlich nice. In der Quali hab ich´s auf meinem Schirm mit der 3080 noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Sonny330i (20. Dezember 2020)

Kleines Resümee meinerseits von meiner XFX Merc 6800, nach knapp einer Woche Besitz. :
Bin total zufrieden mit der Karte.
Sie verbraucht sehr wenig Watt beim Spielen, meist um die 180 Watt und bleibt dabei total kühl und das wichtigste, sie ist irre leise. Out of the Box eine super Karte. Einbauen und glücklich sein.
Die kann man wirklich blind empfehlen. 

Wer Lust zum tweaken hat, der wird hier auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Die Karte lässt sich locker flockig auf 2500Mhz übertakten und holt in Timespy bei mir 16300 Punkte. Verbrauch ist mit Max 245 Watt und Temperaturen von Max 75 und 90 Grad 1A. Auch dabei extrem leise. Das Design finde ich persönlich auch sehr gelungen und rundet die Karte ab. Ich bin definitiv absolut zufrieden und habe genau bekommen was ich wollte. 

Dann muss ich noch was zur RX 6800 Referenzkarte loswerden: 
Die hatte ich ebenfalls für knapp zwei Tage hier. Die ging an einen Freund. Nicht das die Karte schlecht gewesen wäre, im Gegenteil, die musste nur gehen weil die XFX im Zulauf war. Also die Referenz muss man dieses Mal wirklich als Referenz betrachten. Von diesem Kühldesign muss man es erstmal schaffen sich abzusetzen, da es für eine Referenzkarte der Oberknaller ist. Für die Boardpartner wird die Luft da schon seeeehr dünn, weil sie sich fast nichts nehmen.
Die Karte ist echt klein, im Vergleich zur XFX schon fast lächerlich, sieht dabei sehr schön aus, ist wertig verarbeitet und ist ebenfalls schön kühl und irre leise. So und genau o wünscht man sich eine Referenzkarte. Die hätte ich am liebsten auch gleich behalten 

Well done AMD.  Mit der RX 6XXX (XT) Reihe habt ihr einen Hammer ausgepackt. Bitte mehr davon und weiter so. Ihr habt einen gigantischen Job gemacht die letzten Jahre.

Hier noch ein Paar Bilder vom angesprochenen Größenunterschied der Karten: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Dezember 2020)

Schönes System haste da!


----------



## Sonny330i (20. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Schönes System haste da!


Dankeschön


----------



## LordEliteX (20. Dezember 2020)

Der Verbrauch mit UV kann sich sehen lassen.
Mal schauen ob das stabil bleibt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal3366 (20. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eine Ampere kannst du quasi kaum tweaken, eine RX schon und mit hat die meiner Meinung in QHD deutlich die Nase vorne. Zudem lassen sich die Karten angenehmer kühlen.


ok danke


Gurdi schrieb:


> @gecan Danke. Kannst du mal ein paar saubere Screenshots machen von Cyberpunk in nativem 4k.
> Wieso ziehst du den Speicher nicht noch hoch?
> Den hier hab ich aus dem Ampere Thread, kommt mir sehr unscharf vor alles, vor allem die Waffentextur.
> 
> ...


Das mit der Unschärfe habe ich mittlerweile jetzt ziemlich oft gelesen, dass scheint ja wohl am Nvidia Decoder zu liegen


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Der Verbrauch mit UV kann sich sehen lassen.
> Mal schauen ob das stabil bleibt ^^
> 
> 
> ...


Wow wie kommst du so niedrig ? 150 Watt ASIC bei Standard Takt?


Meine Soundprobleme habe ich mittlerweile identifiziert, mein Prozzi ist wohl nicht ganz stabil wenn er als 12 Kerner läuft. Auch mal eine Erkennntnis.




Pascal3366 schrieb:


> ok danke
> 
> Das mit der Unschärfe habe ich mittlerweile jetzt ziemlich oft gelesen, dass scheint ja wohl am Nvidia Decoder zu liegen


In dem genannten Fall liegt es wohl an DLSS Performance. Der Vergleich mit Gecan´s Bildern ist dann doch sehr deutlich, das ist eine andere Liga.


@Edelhamster Am besten finde ich immer noch RT auf Ultra zu stellen und dann DLSS Performance oder Ultra Performance rein zu hauen. Die meisten scheinen nicht zu wissen dass Ihnen Ultra Raytracing nichts bringt in diese Modi.
DLSS erfasst keine Reflexionen die durch RT gerendert werden. Es macht also super viel Sinn Reflexionen auf Ultra zu stellen um diese dann in 720p zu begutachten. Bei Watch Dogs konnte man das sehr gut sehen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi Du machst mir ja Mut mit dem 5900X Meiner wird schön kuschelig warm! Gestern besagte 85°C Core tctl bei CP2077... 
Wie hast du die LoadLineCalibration für die CPU im BIOS eingestellt? Wenn du auf AUTO bist , versuch mal HIGH... vielleicht nützt es... Gab doch bei den 39XX auch ein ähnliches Phänomen...


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Gurdi Du machst mir ja Mut mit dem 5900X Meiner wird schön kuschelig warm! Gestern besagte 85°C Core tctl bei CP2077...
> Wie hast du die LoadLineCalibration für die CPU im BIOS eingestellt? Wenn du auf AUTO bist , versuch mal HIGH... vielleicht nützt es... Gab doch bei den 39XX auch ein ähnliches Phänomen...


Steht auf High bei mir, hatte zwei Kerne denen hat der Undervolt nicht wirklich geschmeckt, ich muss mir aber mal auch den SOC anschauen, der ist bei mir auch modifiziert.

Das resultiert daraus das eine Hardware die andere gejagt hat bei mir und ich den Prozzi nicht abschließend auf stabilität getestet habe. Naja ich komm der Sache langsam auf die Schliche, werde es wohl heute noch gefixt bekommen.


----------



## LordEliteX (20. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wow wie kommst du so niedrig ? 150 Watt ASIC bei Standard Takt?


Mit diesen Einstellungen teste ich aktuell. Sobald ich den Takt erhöhe oder senke wird es mit der Spannung schwierig. Bei 930mV liegen dann 950 oder mal 910 nur noch an. Aber das hast du ja schon sehr gut erklärt mit deinem Guide.

Beim Time Spy brauch er die 225W. Aber beim Zocken @1440p geht er so nie über 160W was schon sehr erstaunlich ist. Dementsprechend drehen die Lüfter nur bei knapp 1100rpm.

Der Vram taktet bei mir jetzt auch schön runter. 1440p @144Hz und der zweite ist ein 1080p Monitor mit benutzerdefinierten Auflösung bei 100Hz. Alles darüber lässt den direkt auf 2100Mhz takten. 
Mit der 5700XT hat das nicht geklappt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sifusanders (20. Dezember 2020)

Halli Hallo alle Zusammen,

erstmal natürlich vielen Dank für das Bereitstellen der MPT Datei Gurdi.

Wenn ich es abspeicher, ist der GPU-Clock erstmal auf ~500 beschränkt.
Wenn ich mein altes Profil laden möchte, startet der Treiber gänzlich neu - crashed also.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab dann mal versucht dein UV-Profil im Wattman zu laden, gibt aber by Timespy auch nach dem Ladebildschrm einen Treibercrash.

Hab noch zwei weitere grundsätzliche Fragen:
egal, welche vRAM Werte ich einstelle, die Mhz Zahl scheint immer 10Mhz niedriger zu sein. Ist das normales Verhalten?
Weiterhin clocked mein vRAM nie herunter. Angeschlossen sind 2x144Hz WQHD Screens. Haben andere das Problem auch? Egal womit ich auslese, sei es Wattmann, GPU-Z oder hwinfo64.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

LG
Sifu


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2020)

sifusanders schrieb:


> egal, welche vRAM Werte ich einstelle, die Mhz Zahl scheint immer 10Mhz niedriger zu sein. Ist das normales Verhalten?


Normal.


sifusanders schrieb:


> Hab dann mal versucht dein UV-Profil im Wattman zu laden, gibt aber by Timespy auch nach dem Ladebildschrm einen Treibercrash.


Spannung anheben, Takt senken. Irgendwann sollte es laufen. Meine Karte ist ziemlich imba.



sifusanders schrieb:


> Angeschlossen sind 2x144Hz WQHD Screens. Haben andere das Problem auch?


Ein bekanntes Problem, AMD arbeitet eigener Aussage zufolge an einer Lösung. Das Problem haben viele.


sifusanders schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein altes Profil laden möchte, startet der Treiber gänzlich neu - crashed also.


Vorher die Werte erstmal auf Maximum ziehen bei der Spannung, bei der Power auf 0. Evtl. Takt absenken erstmal.


----------



## DARPA (20. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich hab es ihr gesagt.... Nun.... Also.... wie soll ich das jetzt sagen.....
> 
> Wenn ich den Mo-Ra mit lila LED-Streifen beleuchte ist es ok für sie.
> 
> Mal schauen vlt. bekomme ich die Chefin überredet das zwei Mo-Ra's viel besser aussehen würden mut so schönem Lila dran.


Gute Frau haste da. Bestell schon mal den 2. Mo-Ra.
Ich mein, wäre sie gemein gewesen, hätte sie rosa gesagt. Aber lila geht doch voll klar.
Machste die LEDs an der Rückseite Richtung Wand, das die so nen bisschen passiv strahlen. Und alle sind zufrieden.


------------------

Meine läuft nun auch seit gestern. Erstmal unter Luft.

Wie auch bei der VII leuchtet die VGA LED aufm Board. Und wie auch bei der VII scheint es keine Auswirkungen zu haben. 
Alten Radeon Treiber hatte ich über Apps deinstalliert und danach nochmal das AMD cleanup utility drüber laufen lassen.
Neuen Treiber ohne Probleme installiert. Läuft.

So, da muss die jetzt erstmal durch zum testen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Eindrücke von der 69:
Fette Performance. Der Sprung von der VII ist deutlich.
Sie macht nen sehr schönes Bild. Klar und knusprig. Gefällt mir. Raytracing in Metro getestet, funktioniert.
Der OEM Kühler ist sehr angenehm. Aber auch leise eingestellt, wie ich finde.
Da kommen wir zum nächsten Punkt.
Das Teil ist ganz schön heiß. Nach 10 Minuten sind quasi alle Temps zwischen 80 und 90 °C und  tendenziell wird Memory sogar wärmer als Core. Auch die Backplate wurde gut warm, 67 °C mit NTC Tempsensor gemessen.
Daher hab ich noch nicht keine längeren Sessions gemacht. Das Case wird zum Backofen, dass sogar der Wasserloop schlagartig wärmer wird ^^
Die Karte schreit nach nem Waterblock.

Im Idle schein sie in eine Art ULPS zu gehen. Dann zeigt Wattman kurz 0 MHz und 0 V und auch in HWinfo gehen Strom und Spannungswerte kurz grau, können also nicht mehr gelesen werden. Wenn man dann die Maus oder nen Fenster bewegt, ist die Karte wieder da.

Komplett stock stehen warmgelaufen 2.3 GHz auf der Uhr. Wie andere schon sagten immer im PL.

Wenn man im Wattman Tuning von Auto auf manuell umstellt, liest GPU-Z direkt nen höheren Boost Takt aus (von 2250 auf 2500 MHz).
Default steht die im Wattman auf 2500 MHz und 1175 mV. Wie sieht das bei anderen 6900XT Usern aus?
Hab dann 2500 und 1050 mV eingestellt und paar Games getestet. Lief soweit. Man sieht auch ingame, wie dann max. 1040 - 1060 mV anliegen. Boost identisch bis leicht höher.

100% Lüfter und OC noch nicht getestet.

Was die gute Laune etwas dämpft, ist das Spulen zirpen, was schon deutlich ist. Da bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Muss noch rausfinden, ob ich es im Alltag noch wahrnehme.


----------



## LordEliteX (20. Dezember 2020)

Musste leider auf 950mV hoch. Ist leider in der Garage von WOT gecrashed :/


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2020)

Meine LV Rasselt auch etwas, höre ich aber nur wenn der Ton aus ist beim Benchmarken z.B.


LordEliteX schrieb:


> Musste leider auf 950mV hoch. Ist leider in der Garage von WOT gecrashed :/


Man kann den Undervolt stabiliseren indem man die TDC etwas weiter unter die PT Grenze setzt. Das verhindert hohe Lastspitzen.


----------



## Duvar (20. Dezember 2020)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Kleines Resümee meinerseits von meiner XFX Merc 6800, nach knapp einer Woche Besitz. :
> Bin total zufrieden mit der Karte.
> Sie verbraucht sehr wenig Watt beim Spielen, meist um die 180 Watt und bleibt dabei total kühl und das wichtigste, sie ist irre leise. Out of the Box eine super Karte. Einbauen und glücklich sein.
> Die kann man wirklich blind empfehlen.
> ...


Die XFX Karte bzw der Kühler ist ja laut HW Unboxed aktuell das Modell was die besten Temps geliefert hat, also vor der Nitro von Sapphire und auch vor der Red Devil und ja selbst normiert auf die selbe Lautstärke war die XFX vorne. Eine echt gelungene Karte, aber leider zu groß für mein Gehäuse, bei mir ist bei 32 bis 33cm Feierabend und die ist 34cm groß... Dein Bild mit dem Vergleich vs Referenz sieht lustig aus, die Referenz sieht aus wie für 10 Pfennig vom Automaten gezogen, kennt doch sicher die alten Automaten wo man früher für 10 Pfennig bzw aktuell auch wenn etwas seltener 10-20 Cent sich da was holen kann^^ (wie zB Kaugummi)


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi
Kann auch die 6800 mit dem 12.2 Treiber die Led in der Farbe varieren,
oder nur die 6800XT und 6900XT
so wie bei PCGH Beschrieben wird.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Kann auch die 6800 mit dem 12.2 Treiber die Led in der Farbe varieren,
> oder nur die 6800XT und 6900XT
> so wie bei PCGH Beschrieben wird.


Da frägst du den Falschen. Ich sehe keiner merner Karten aktiv, auf der LC hab ich die Blinkis sogar abmontiert.


----------



## cloudconnected (20. Dezember 2020)

An alle die Wassergrafikfehler in BF5 haben.
Post Processing Quality auf Medium reduzieren.
Alles darüber gibt Fehler aktuell auf den 6000er Karten.


----------



## Michi240281 (20. Dezember 2020)

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich die Spannung absenken soll? Habe es bisher nur kurz im Wattmann gemacht, aber ich meine in Gurdis Guide steht man soll es nur übers MPT machen. Aber wie?


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2020)

Du änderst einfach die maximale Spannung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michi240281 (20. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du änderst einfach die maximale Spannung.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok und die Spannung die default mäßig im MPT steht ist Standard für die Karte? Ändert sich dann im Wattmann automatisch auch was an dem Slider oder dem Wert?


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ok und die Spannung die default mäßig im MPT steht ist Standard für die Karte? Ändert sich dann im Wattmann automatisch auch was an dem Slider oder dem Wert?


Ja ist die Standardspannung aber die liegt so natürlich nicht immer an. Der Slider der Voltage bleibt grundsätzlich gleich, aber dann ausgehend vom neuen Wert.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi 
Ich hatte heute 3 mal einen Absturz gehabt und das im Idle bzw. Video gucken.
Hab dann die Spannung jeweils erhöht aber ist trotzdem immer wieder passiert. Bin ja von 930 auf 950 dann 960 und eben 975mV.

Hatte das Gefühl je höher die Spannung desto schneller ist er abgeschmiert. Bei 930mV ist auch "nur" der Treiber resetet und bei den anderen Einstellungen ist er neu gestartet.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaube der Treiber ist noch etwas buggy, System ist mir in den letzten 2 Tagen 2x neugestartet wo ich nicht am Rechner saß. Ohne oc alles Stock!


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (21. Dezember 2020)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oha ernsthaft? Oo hätte ich nicht gedacht. Heftiger Unterschied. Ich fand die Referenz schon groß xD. 

Super Bericht im übrigen, danke. 

Hätte gerne für xfx aber die ist Sack selten und unwahrscheinlich teuer. Fast 200€ Aufpreis atm und somit fast 400€ Aufpreis zur UVP sind Wahnsinn. 

Wahrscheinlich zock ich eh nur noch cyberpunk durch und retourniere oder verkauf sie. 

(mir blutet immer das Herz und mein Gewissen frisst mich auf, wenn ich gefühlt nur aoe 2 zocke und dann so ein behemoth im mixer habe.)


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Treiber ist noch etwas buggy, System ist mir in den letzten 2 Tagen 2x neugestartet wo ich nicht am Rechner saß. Ohne oc alles Stock!


Beim zocken? Ich hab auch ein paar Probleme, es scheint aber nicht an der GraKa zu liegen.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Beim zocken? Ich hab auch ein paar Probleme, es scheint aber nicht an der GraKa zu liegen.


Battlefield war zwar noch auf aber ich war nicht am pc.


----------



## arthur95 (21. Dezember 2020)

Alternate hat grad massiv RX 6800 Modelle bekommen:

Sapphire Nitro+
Gigabybte Referenz
Gigabyte Gaming OC
XFX Merc


EDIT: Sogar eine Asus Strix (Air)


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Battlefield war zwar noch auf aber ich war nicht am pc.


Ich krieg meine CPU irgendwie nicht mehr stabil,ich rätsele aktuell noch woran es liegt. Prime quittiert mir der Rechner mit einem Reboot nach ner Zeit.


----------



## <Phoenix> (21. Dezember 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Alternate hat grad massiv RX 6800 Modelle bekommen:
> 
> Sapphire Nitro+
> Gigabybte Referenz
> ...




AAHHH Es juckt....
Wie hoch sind die einbußen im Vergleich XT zu non XT?
Die Referenz Karten bieten ja bereits sehr gute Leistungen, sodass eine Customkarte für mich kaum Vorteile bietet. 

Initial wollte ich eine XT Saphire OC. Wenn ich nun eine non XT Ref. Karte kaufe, wie hoch sind meine Performance-Einbußen?


----------



## Dudelll (21. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> AAHHH Es juckt....
> Wie hoch sind die einbußen im Vergleich XT zu non XT?
> Die Referenz Karten bieten ja bereits sehr gute Leistungen, sodass eine Customkarte für mich kaum Vorteile bietet.
> 
> Initial wollte ich eine XT Saphire OC. Wenn ich nun eine non XT Ref. Karte kaufe, wie hoch sind meine Performance-Einbußen?


Für Stock vs Stock Vergleich gibt's ja genug Benchmarks im netz, da findet man massig Infos. 6800 @ oc kommt recht nah an eine 6800xt @ Stock ran, je nach chipgüte.


----------



## arthur95 (21. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi 

Zwecks den Memory Clocks wurde mir von AMD gesagt, es sein ein gewolltes Verhalten ?! 
Woher hast du deine Info, dass die an einen Fix arbeiten?





__





						RX 6900XT 2000mhz VRAM Clocks at Idle and 144hz WQHD
					

Hello     Since yesterday i have a RX 6900XT! Its a great card but the VRAM clocks stays always at 144hz always at MAX clocks (2000mhz)  If i switch to 120hz the vram clocks are normal and much lower (max180mhz) 2020.12.1 Is this a problem with the card or a driver issue?   Thanks Arthur   Thanks




					community.amd.com


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2020)

6800 Kotzgrenze 17kTimeSpy
6800XT Stock Ref. 17.400k TimeSpy.



<Phoenix> schrieb:


> AAHHH Es juckt....
> Wie hoch sind die einbußen im Vergleich XT zu non XT?
> Die Referenz Karten bieten ja bereits sehr gute Leistungen, sodass eine Customkarte für mich kaum Vorteile bietet.
> 
> Initial wollte ich eine XT Saphire OC. Wenn ich nun eine non XT Ref. Karte kaufe, wie hoch sind meine Performance-Einbußen?


Stand imPCGH Review das AMD den hohen Verbrauch bei Multimonitor patchen möchte.


arthur95 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Zwecks den Memory Clocks wurde mir von AMD gesagt, es sein ein gewolltes Verhalten ?!
> Woher hast du deine Info, dass die an einen Fix arbeiten?
> ...


----------



## Michi240281 (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe ja inzwischen ne 6900XT-Ref ergattern können, habe daher die 6800XT-Ref an nen Kumpel abgegeben und der hat seine 6800-Ref wiederum an einen anderen Kumpel abgetreten der damit die 2070 ersetzt. 

Nun wollen wir heute Abend mal per Skype gemeinsam nen bissel OC/UV machen bei allen 3 Karten. Ich hab als einziger ja schon ein bissel rumgespielt, allerdings bislang nur ohne MPT. Heute Abend dann mal mit MPT, da habe ich noch 2 Fragen zu:

- Igor hatte in nem Video davon erzählt, das 6800XT Bios ins MPT für ne 6800 nonXT einzuladen. Was bringt das (für Vorteile)? Ich dachte man kann ins MPT so oder so eintragen mehr oder weniger was man will?

- Hab in Gurdis Guide gelesen, man solle die Lüftersteuerung nur im MPT anpassen. Wie macht man das am besten? Hatte bei meinem OC/UV mit der 6900XT 19100 Punkte im TimeSpy aber schon 100°C Hotspot. Würde die Temperatur gerne was absenken, Lüfter kann ruhig höher drehen, da ich zu 99% mit Headset spiele und da eh nix vom PC-Geräusch mitbekomme.


----------



## Pascal3366 (21. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die XFX Karte bzw der Kühler ist ja laut HW Unboxed aktuell das Modell was die besten Temps geliefert hat, also vor der Nitro von Sapphire und auch vor der Red Devil und ja selbst normiert auf die selbe Lautstärke war die XFX vorne. Eine echt gelungene Karte, aber leider zu groß für mein Gehäuse, bei mir ist bei 32 bis 33cm Feierabend und die ist 34cm groß... Dein Bild mit dem Vergleich vs Referenz sieht lustig aus, die Referenz sieht aus wie für 10 Pfennig vom Automaten gezogen, kennt doch sicher die alten Automaten wo man früher für 10 Pfennig bzw aktuell auch wenn etwas seltener 10-20 Cent sich da was holen kann^^ (wie zB Kaugummi)


Lieber eine 6900 XT MERC statt Red Devil?   

Naja man kann beide so oder so nicht kaufen 

Zum lachen wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (21. Dezember 2020)

Äh Männers?? :

Was denn da jetzt kaputt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die gleichen Settings im Wattman, die mit der Karte schon 15500Pkt gebracht haben!
Hab gestern Windoof neu installiert....
Auch mit Stock-Settings bricht die Karte massiv ein... gleiche Punktzahl....

So.. Problem auch schon gelöst!

Nach der BIOS-Resetterei heute... hab ich DDU drüberlaufen lassen und den Treiber neu installiert!

Stocksettings Jetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum bekloppt werden.....


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Hab in Gurdis Guide gelesen, man solle die Lüftersteuerung nur im MPT anpassen. Wie macht man das am besten? Hatte bei meinem OC/UV mit der 6900XT 19100 Punkte im TimeSpy aber schon 100°C Hotspot. Würde die Temperatur gerne was absenken, Lüfter kann ruhig höher drehen, da ich zu 99% mit Headset spiele und da eh nix vom PC-Geräusch mitbekomme.


Steht auch in Gurdis Guide, Fan Accoustic Limit und Fan Target Temp Steuern den Lüfter primär. Accoustic Limit greift solange wie er die Target temp halten kann, reicht das nicht wird Fan Maximum angesteuert. Reicht auch das nicht steigt die Temperatur. Willst du also den Lüfter aggresiver, verringerst du die Fan Target Temp und/oder erhöhst accoustic limit.



Michi240281 schrieb:


> - Igor hatte in nem Video davon erzählt, das 6800XT Bios ins MPT für ne 6800 nonXT einzuladen. Was bringt das (für Vorteile)? Ich dachte man kann ins MPT so oder so eintragen mehr oder weniger was man will?


Das bringt einen Instafreeze wenn man das einfach so lädt  
TDC, Power und Spannung sauber anpassen, dann fluppt das. ich empfehle 1050mv auf der 6800er.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (21. Dezember 2020)

Also entweder habe ich zufällig konstante 60FPS in Cyberpunk, oder die Radeon Software hat nicht realisiert, dass ich Chill ausgestellt habe. ^^ Ich meine 60FPS auf Ultra in WQHD fände ich immer noch gut! Denke aber eher, dass es ein Bug ist.


----------



## hellm (21. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> [..]
> - Igor hatte in nem Video davon erzählt, das 6800XT Bios ins MPT für ne 6800 nonXT einzuladen. Was bringt das (für Vorteile)? Ich dachte man kann ins MPT so oder so eintragen mehr oder weniger was man will?
> [..]





Gurdi schrieb:


> [..]
> Das bringt einen Instafreeze wenn man das einfach so lädt
> TDC, Power und Spannung sauber anpassen, dann fluppt das. ich empfehle 1050mv auf der 6800er.


Das muss nicht der Fall sein. Aber es wird immer die gesamte PowerPlay Table ausgelesen und in die Registry geschrieben, also auch die Daten, die nicht im MPT änderbar sind. Ohne Hintergrundwissen sollte man wirklich nur das zur Karte gehörende BIOS auslesen.

Igor hat das bei 6800 und 6800XT erwähnt weil die einzigen Unterschiede in der PPT tatsächlich auch mit dem MPT änderbar sind. (Bis auf ein paar unwichtige Kleinigkeiten wie z.B. ein zwei Werte in der PowerSavingClock Mode Frequency Table) Das muss nicht immer so sein, aber in diesem Fall schon.
Außerdem scheint der Treiber die Grenzen z.b. bei der maximal erlaubten Spannung nach dem höchten Modell zu setzen, aber inzwischen funzen die 1175mV der 6900XT auch.
Das wäre also ein One-Click-OC, wenn man die Werte nicht einzeln anpassen will. Natürlich im Allgemeinen eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen, trotzdem funzt es wohl in den meisten Fällen. Auch jenseits der beiden 6800 Karten.


----------



## Michi240281 (21. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Steht auch in Gurdis Guide, Fan Accoustic Limit und Fan Target Temp Steuern den Lüfter primär. Accoustic Limit greift solange wie er die Target temp halten kann, reicht das nicht wird Fan Maximum angesteuert. Reicht auch das nicht steigt die Temperatur. Willst du also den Lüfter aggresiver, verringerst du die Fan Target Temp und/oder erhöhst accoustic limit.
> 
> 
> Das bringt einen Instafreeze wenn man das einfach so lädt
> TDC, Power und Spannung sauber anpassen, dann fluppt das. ich empfehle 1050mv auf der 6800er.


Ok das heißt man braucht das XT Bios gar nicht laden und anpassen, sondern lädt am besten das nonXT Bios, erhöht etwas/schrittweise die Leistung und senkt die Spannung und dann sollte es passen?


----------



## DARPA (21. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> - Hab in Gurdis Guide gelesen, man solle die Lüftersteuerung nur im MPT anpassen. Wie macht man das am besten? Hatte bei meinem OC/UV mit der 6900XT 19100 Punkte im TimeSpy aber schon 100°C Hotspot. Würde die Temperatur gerne was absenken, Lüfter kann ruhig höher drehen, da ich zu 99% mit Headset spiele und da eh nix vom PC-Geräusch mitbekomme.


Seitenwand vom Gehäuse weg, Fenster auf und Lüfter auf 100% 
Dann sind beide Hotspots auf 78-80 °C und die anderen Temps so um die 60 Grad.

So hab ich heute den ganzen Vormittag Benchmarks loopen lassen, damit sich die Karte mal einläuft.
Spulengeräusche sind auch schon besser geworden. Summt nur noch leise und sägt nicht mehr so.

Aber sonst ist die Karte für mich im aktuellen Aufbau nicht wirklich nutzbar.
Hab gestern noch mal in Star Citizen reingeschaut. Geschlossenes Gehäuse, 6900 komplett stock.
Nach ner halben Stunde blende ich das OSD mal ein und sehe Wasser (CPU) auf 39,6 °C 
Alle Temps wieder 80-90 mit Hotspot Peaks auf 100. Backplate 67
Zugegeben der Aufbau ist nicht optimal für Lukü. Egal, morgen kommt der Block drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (21. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah die guten Beyerdynamic  

880er?


----------



## arthur95 (21. Dezember 2020)

Gigabyte RX 6900XT lagernd:



			https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/Radeon-RX-6900-XT-16G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1702526?


----------



## Downsampler (21. Dezember 2020)

Der Preis ist echt die derbste Steigerung von Unverschämtheit die mir je untergekommen ist. Da gehören die Händler mal kräftig Boykottiert wegen dieser ************************.


----------



## arthur95 (21. Dezember 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Der Preis ist echt die derbste Steigerung von Unverschämtheit die mir je untergekommen ist. Da gehören die Händler mal kräftig Boykottiert wegen dieser ************************.


es wird niemand gezwungen die Karte zu kaufen! Und anscheinend werden sie gekauft, sonst wäre der Preis nicht da wo er ist!

Wenigstens ist es dann für Scalper unattraktiver


----------



## Downsampler (21. Dezember 2020)

Der Ausdruck "Scalper" trifft dann auf Alternate.de und Konsorten auch zu... so einfach ist das.

2017 war das bei den Vega GPUs ja auch so. Damals waren die leider 2x so teuer als vom Hersteller vorgesehen, UVP 450 für die Vega 56. Das war sogar noch schlimmer als heute.

Oder glaubst du etwa, das Gigabyte die Karte für 1399 an alternate liefert?


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ok das heißt man braucht das XT Bios gar nicht laden und anpassen, sondern lädt am besten das nonXT Bios, erhöht etwas/schrittweise die Leistung und senkt die Spannung und dann sollte es passen?


Kurz, ja.



DARPA schrieb:


> Seitenwand vom Gehäuse weg, Fenster auf und Lüfter auf 100%
> Dann sind beide Hotspots auf 78-80 °C und die anderen Temps so um die 60 Grad.
> 
> So hab ich heute den ganzen Vormittag Benchmarks loopen lassen, damit sich die Karte mal einläuft.
> ...


Ich bin gespannt, meine Probs mit dem Prozessor hab ich nun auch wieder im Griff. Sachen gibts manchmal.


----------



## Downsampler (21. Dezember 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> es wird niemand gezwungen die Karte zu kaufen! Und anscheinend werden sie gekauft, sonst wäre der Preis nicht da wo er ist!
> 
> Wenigstens ist es dann für Scalper unattraktiver


Das erzähl mal dem Igor oder seinen Kollegen oder den Youtubern, die davon Leben. Die zahlen das Locker, haben ja Einnahmen. Aber wenn sie keine Karte haben, gibts auch keine Einnahmen. Schlicht und einfach Erpressung ist das...


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Dezember 2020)

Die Karte ist endlich angekommen ^^ 
Hat ja auch lange genug gebraucht seit dem 8ten Dez.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2020)

Benchmarks Jungs, Benchmarks


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (21. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Die Karte ist endlich angekommen ^^
> Hat ja auch lange genug gebraucht seit dem 8ten Dez.
> 
> 
> ...


Extra schön mit Lichtreflex


----------



## gecan (21. Dezember 2020)

so hier von mir nochmal den Red Dead Redemption 2 in voller auflösung pracht und natürlich darf der menü settings diesmal nicht fehlen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mk-GkVb40cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



am ende des clips sieht man noch die gpu-z sensor werte !


----------



## bath92 (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich liefer morgen noch paar neue Werte. 

Bin gerade an Horizon Zero Down dran, da mir CP2077 im Moment noch zu buggy ist. Wer für die Feiertage noch ein gutes Game sucht wird hier fündig. Läuft nach den ganzen Patches seit Release mittlerweile richtig gut und die Landschaften sind in 3440x1440p (dank RX 6800 alles auf Ultra mit 70 bis 100 FPS) einfach nur 

Das Game frisst dabei bis zu 13GB an VRAM. 

PS: Die ersten paar Stunden (Prolog) sind etwas mühselig. Aber danach wird man mit hübscher Grafik und einer netten Story belohnt.


----------



## Michi240281 (21. Dezember 2020)

Blöde Frage: Muss man beim MPT nach "Write SPPT" immer den PC neustarten, damit die Änderungen übernommen werden? Hab dazu nix im Guide gefunden.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2020)

Schöne Impressionen hier. Hab auch endlich mal wieder ein wenig Zeit zum Zocken, Watch Dogs sieht auch prächtig aus und macht Laune. Danach muss ich mal RDR2 endlich weiterspielen.

@gecan Wirklich richtig geil, fast 2,4Ghz bei gerade mal 230Watt ASIC ist wirklich richtig gut.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Dezember 2020)

Bisher mal ein Runs @stock









						I scored 32 831 in Fire Strike
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












						I scored 23 462 in Fire Strike Extreme
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						I scored 17 499 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Muss man beim MPT nach "Write SPPT" immer den PC neustarten, damit die Änderungen übernommen werden? Hab dazu nix im Guide gefunden.


Ja, theoretisch übernimmt er es mittlerweile direkt meine ich, aber ich starte immer neu weil Reg.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Dezember 2020)

@gecan

So dann um die 20% schneller als eine RX 6800 mit min.  etwas OC um die 2320 Mhz.
Da ich zuviel gezahlt hatte, aber auch egal.
Aber schon ein Geiles Stück Hardware die 6900 XT Karte


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wusste übrigens auch garnicht dass da ein Mauspad dabei ist.
In dem ist die Karte eingewickelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler ist auch wirklich gelungen. Ich höre die Lüfter zwar durchaus, aber ich bin da sehr empfindlich
und die Karte steht außerdem direkt neben mir auf dem Benchtable.
Das Spulenfiepen der Karte ist lauter, aber auch das hält sich zumindest bei meinem Modell in Grenzen.


----------



## Duvar (21. Dezember 2020)

Mal sehen ob du an gecans 19.5k timespy Grafikscore ran kommst.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Dezember 2020)

AyAy Chef 









						I scored 18 665 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> Extra schön mit Lichtreflex



Das mit dem Lichtreflex war eigentlich ursprünglich garnicht beabsichtigt.
Hat mir dann aber am besten gefallen 

Edit:
Hier läuft grad der GPU Quickpoll





						Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du derzeit zum Spielen? (Q4 2020/Q1 2021)
					

Moin!  Es wurde Zeit. Alle Grafikkarten des Jahres 2020 sind erschienen ... nur an der Lieferbarkeit hapert's. Eine Momentaufnahme.  Welche Grafikkarten nutzt ihr derzeit zum Spielen?  Wenn ihr mehrere Systeme habt, zählt die (aktuell) meistgenutzte Grafikkarte. Wenn ihr gerade aufgerüstet habt...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Da könnten ja vllt. noch mehr von hier mitmachen


----------



## Duvar (21. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> AyAy Chef
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie ein LASER!


----------



## Eyren (21. Dezember 2020)

Hört doch bitte auf... ich habe jetzt schon keinen Bock mehr auf dir 3090 in meinem Schlafzimmer!

Wenn ich überlege wie die auf Kante genäht ist und wie ihr tweaken könnt. 

Ja ich weiß ich klinge wie eine weinerliche Schallplatte aber mäh ich will eine 6900xt mit 3090 raytracing Leistung.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hört doch bitte auf... ich habe jetzt schon keinen Bock mehr auf dir 3090 in meinem Schlafzimmer!
> 
> Wenn ich überlege wie die auf Kante genäht ist und wie ihr tweaken könnt.
> 
> Ja ich weiß ich klinge wie eine weinerliche Schallplatte aber mäh ich will eine 6900xt mit 3090 raytracing Leistung.



Ich kenne das Problem leider nur zu gut. Wenn du aber hauptsächlich spielen willst, dann hast du die bessere Karte.
So ist es mir mit der 1080ti auch gegangen. Nur nach unten in den low-power Bereich mit undervolting war wirklich Tuningpotenzial vorhanden.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hört doch bitte auf... ich habe jetzt schon keinen Bock mehr auf dir 3090 in meinem Schlafzimmer!
> 
> Wenn ich überlege wie die auf Kante genäht ist und wie ihr tweaken könnt.
> 
> Ja ich weiß ich klinge wie eine weinerliche Schallplatte aber mäh ich will eine 6900xt mit 3090 raytracing Leistung.


Einen Tot muss man sterben, entweder schöner, oder schneller  

@EyRaptor  Endlich mal einer der die 20k schafft 
Legt mal los ich brauch ne Motivation die 1175mv auszupacken


----------



## Michi240281 (21. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> AyAy Chef
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie geht sowas? Kannste mal deine Settings posten? Was im MPT angepasst?


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Wie geht sowas? Kannste mal deine Settings posten? Was im MPT angepasst?



Das war mein quick&dirty oc für schnelle Ergebnisse . 
Soll ich dir wirklich mein low effort - high reward Trick verraten?


Spoiler



1. Fenster aufmachen bis es kühl aber noch nicht zu kalt für mich ist 
2. zwei 120mm Lüfter nehmen, an 12V hängen und vor der Karte platzieren
3. open Benchtable oder offenes Seitenfenster benutzen
4. ????
5. profit -> Timespy durschschnittlich 53C° GPU Edge
6. Spannung war bei ca. 1,11V oder so, PL bei +15%, Ram 2150 mhz, fast timings
Bei Spannung und Takt muss man eben grob herausfinden wo das optimum an Takt ist ohne zu crashen oder zu hart in das Powerlimit zu rennen. Lange habe ich mich damit aber nicht aufgehalten, insgesamt ca. 30 min.


Das MPT hab ich für die Karte noch nicht angefasst. 
Das spare ich mir vllt. für den Wasserblock + Flüssigmetall auf.


----------



## DARPA (21. Dezember 2020)

RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> Ah die guten Beyerdynamic
> 
> 880er?


Yes Sir


EyRaptor schrieb:


> Die Karte ist endlich angekommen ^^
> Hat ja auch lange genug gebraucht seit dem 8ten Dez.


Glückwunsch zur UVP Karte


----------



## Michi240281 (22. Dezember 2020)

So ich hab jetzt auch noch mal bissel getestet und rumprobiert, hier die Ergebnisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das war mein quick&dirty oc für schnelle Ergebnisse .
> Soll ich dir wirklich mein low effort - high reward Trick verraten?
> 
> 
> ...


Gut und schön, aber die Karte wird ja nicht performanter, weil sie kühler läuft oder etwa doch?


----------



## drstoecker (22. Dezember 2020)

Hier noch was interessantes wie man sam mit nem 3900x aktivieren kann.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQn7yTBx5xA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gecan (22. Dezember 2020)

auch ich konnte die 20k knacken 








						I scored 18 572 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Gut und schön, aber die Karte wird ja nicht performanter, weil sie kühler läuft oder etwa doch?


Doch klar.



gecan schrieb:


> auch ich konnte die 20k knacken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nachts ist es schön kalt 


drstoecker schrieb:


> Hier noch was interessantes wie man sam mit nem 3900x aktivieren kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich könnte es für mein Biostarboard gebrauchen, da steckt noch ein 3600 drin.


----------



## gecan (22. Dezember 2020)

hahaha ja !  

und hier noch ein besseren gpu score








						I scored 18 513 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




leider hat diesmal der cpu score nicht mit gewollt wie beim vorletzten bench mit 13150 punkte


----------



## blalaber (22. Dezember 2020)

Hach, einfach schön wenn man morgens um 6 Uhr bei der Arbeit aufschlägt und solch spannende Sachen wie neue OC Resultate lesen zu können


----------



## Duvar (22. Dezember 2020)

Nice unsere 2 Herausforderer haben die 20k geknackt^^


----------



## DerSchlaefer (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann bei meinem Board kein SAM aktivieren, trotz des Beta Bios. Scheint aber am Board zu liegen und bin damit nicht alleine. Ist halt ein Beta Bios, sobald es gehen sollte schreibe ich was dazu, da ich auch "nur" einen 3700x habe und trotzdem die Funktion ausprobieren will


----------



## Michi240281 (22. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt auch noch mal bissel getestet und rumprobiert, hier die Ergebnisse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie Ihr gesehen habt, habe ich übers MPT die Spannung von 1175mV auf 1125mV abgesenkt und danach hab ich im Wattmann mit dem Schieberegler für den Spannungsbereich und die Frequenz getestet, das Optimum zu finden was die Punktzahl angeht.

Frage an die Experten: Was kann ich noch probieren? Kann ich mit der Max-Spannung im MPT noch weiter runtergehen? Das würde dann ja mehr Taktreserven freigeben wie ich es verstanden habe.

Generell finde ich es für die Vergleichbarkeit blöd, wenn man jetzt die Karte mit unrealistischen Aufbauten betreibt. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, könnte ich jetzt die Karte in nen Eisblock packen für nen kurzen run und hätte dann den längsten!  Finde ich aber irgendwie unsinnig.

Achso: Die Einstellungen im MPT benötigen einen Neustart, sonst werden sie nicht "aktiv"!


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Frage an die Experten: Was kann ich noch probieren? Kann ich mit der Max-Spannung im MPT noch weiter runtergehen? Das würde dann ja mehr Taktreserven freigeben wie ich es verstanden habe.


Ja und nein. Zu wenig maximale Spannung verhindert auch teilweise hohe Taktraten. Das musst du ausprobieren,das hängt sehr von deinem Setting ab. Mit meinen 2,75Ghz iss nix mit maximaler Spannung reduzieren, die brauche ich.
Zusätzlich kannst du noch etwas Enerige einsparen indem du den SOC undervoltest.



Michi240281 schrieb:


> Generell finde ich es für die Vergleichbarkeit blöd, wenn man jetzt die Karte mit unrealistischen Aufbauten betreibt.


Das macht schon Sinn zu schauen was maximal geht, ist ja auch eine wichtige Erkenntnis für das 24/7 Setting.


----------



## Michi240281 (22. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja und nein. Zu wenig maximale Spannung verhindert auch teilweise hohe Taktraten. Das musst du ausprobieren,das hängt sehr von deinem Setting ab. Mit meinen 2,75Ghz iss nix mit maximaler Spannung reduzieren, die brauche ich.
> Zusätzlich kannst du noch etwas Enerige einsparen indem du den SOC undervoltest.


Ok wie sollte ich beim absenken des SOCs vorgehen? Erstmal direkt auf 1100mV und dann vllt 1050mV?

Sollte ich dann den Schieber für die Spannung im Wattmann am besten gar nicht ändern sondern nur die GFX max Spannung im MPT? Hab das meine ich irgendwo hier gelesen.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

Du hast eine 6900er oder? Die Refs legen da bereits selbstständig recht wenig an. Starte bei 1050 und taste dich dann in 20mv Schritten ran. Meist ist so bei 950 spätestens schluss,das kommt aber auch auf die Taktrate an.


----------



## Michi240281 (22. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du hast eine 6900er oder? Die Refs legen da bereits selbstständig recht wenig an. Starte bei 1050 und taste dich dann in 20mv Schritten ran. Meist ist so bei 950 spätestens schluss,das kommt aber auch auf die Taktrate an.


Jepp. Im MPT/in den SPPT stehen 1150mV als default. Gut dann probier ich das mal, vielen Dank!!


----------



## gbm31 (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab im MPT nur die SOC Spannung begrenzt (auf 1000mV), und im Lüfterreiter Zerofan aus und Target Temp auf 90.
Alles andere regelt der Watttman (2650Mhz, 1135mV, 2150MHz, fast, +15%)

Begrenze ich die GPU Spannung gibt das gleich weniger Takt.

Mit besserer Kühlung (Wakü) würde ich dann auch bloß die PT hochsetzen.


----------



## Michi240281 (22. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich hab im MPT nur die SOC Spannung begrenzt (auf 1000mV), und im Lüfterreiter Zerofan aus und Target Temp auf 90.
> Alles andere regelt der Watttman (2650Mhz, 1135mV, 2150MHz, fast, +15%)
> 
> Begrenze ich die GPU Spannung gibt das gleich weniger Takt.
> ...


Danke für die Daten. Ich werde das mal genauso probieren und berichten.


----------



## <Phoenix> (22. Dezember 2020)

Hat schon jemand eine ASRock Challenger 6800 in irgendwelchen Tests gesehen?

Nevermind. Konnte nicht wiederstehen und habe sie gekauft....


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (22. Dezember 2020)

Was sind denn hier die höchsten 6800er Werte bei Timespy 16300 meine ich mich zu erinnern. 

Mein 24/7 OC bleibt haarscharf unter 16k. Müsste aber vielleicht echt nochmal via MPT die Einstellungen vornehmen, da sie mir noch zu viel schluckt trotz Wattman UV. Ich hätte gerne 180Watt Spitze.


----------



## arthur95 (22. Dezember 2020)

Mindfactory hat RX 6800 Referenz lagernd (PowerColor, Gigabyte, Asrock und eine Custom (PowerColor Fighter)









						RX 6800
					

Hier finden Sie 3x RX 6800 diverser namhafter Hersteller in unserer Grafikkarten (VGA)-Kategorie




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Cyberian (22. Dezember 2020)

Die Powercolor ist Bulk vorsicht könnte also ne zurückgesendete sein. Ansonsten werden die Preise immer verrückter. Ich würde ja auch gerne von meiner Vega upgraden aber das ist verrückt fast 40% über UVP.. Ich wünsche allen die schon eine haben viel Spaß damit und schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Edelhamster (22. Dezember 2020)

Von der Gigabyte 6800XT Aorus Master und MSI Gaming X Trio müssten bei uns bald auch die ersten Chargen verfügbar werden.








						Gigabyte AORUS Radeon RX 6800 XT MASTER TYPE C - Carte graphique Gigabyte sur LDLC | Muséericorde
					

Achat Carte graphique Gigabyte AORUS Radeon RX 6800 XT MASTER TYPE C (GV-R68XTAORUS M-16GC) sur LDLC, n°1 du high-tech. 16 Go GDDR6 - Dual HDMI/DisplayPort /USB Type C - PCI Express (AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT).




					www.ldlc.com
				











						MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT GAMING X TRIO 16G - Carte graphique MSI sur LDLC | Muséericorde
					

Achat Carte graphique MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT GAMING X TRIO 16G (RADEON RX 6800 XT GAMING X TRIO 16G) sur LDLC, n°1 du high-tech. 16 Go GDDR6 - HDMI/Tri DisplayPort - PCI Express (AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT).




					www.ldlc.com
				




edit: Die Aorus hat jetzt auch nen LCD-Screen. Nettes Gimmick


----------



## <Phoenix> (22. Dezember 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Mindfactory hat RX 6800 Referenz lagernd (PowerColor, Gigabyte, Asrock und eine Custom (PowerColor Fighter)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Waren bis eben noch 2 Customs, nämlich die ASRock Challenger Pro. Warte noch auf die Bestellbestätigung.
Habe arg gehadert. War von Anfang an dagegen so viel Geld auszugeben, ABER...
Und zur ASRock findet sich im Netz nichts, kein Test garnichts... Ich hoffe dass ich es nicht bereue...


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (22. Dezember 2020)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Die Powercolor ist Bulk vorsicht könnte also ne zurückgesendete sein. Ansonsten werden die Preise immer verückter ich würde ja auch gerne von meiner Vega upgraden aber das ist verrückt fast 40% über UVP.. Ich wünsche allen die schon eine haben viel Spaß damit und schöne Feiertage.


Was ist an bulk / ggf. retourniert so verkehrt? Denkt man da, "ach das war der Typ im PCGH Forum dessen Chip so ne Niete war?" , oder denkt man da "tja Gehäuse doch zu kurz"? 

Ich hab ne Retoure und war in dem Fall froh, dass ich sie für 700€ statt 789€ gekriegt habe. *Achselzuck*

Und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr, gell Lisel? *Richtung PC- Gehäuse guck*


----------



## arthur95 (22. Dezember 2020)

RX 6900XT:



			https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/Radeon-RX-6900-XT-16G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1702526?


----------



## Cyberian (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich kaufe ungern Bulk weil die Teile ggf. von Leuten durchgebencht wurden und dann zurück gingen weil Chip schlecht oder Spulenfiepen oder ähnliches. Ich wollte auch nur warnen damit es den Leuten bewusst ist. Wer sich dessen bewusst ist, kann sich das Teil ja bestellen. Ich persönlich finde es aber uninteressant wenn das Ding dann immernoch weit über UVP verkauft wird und andere Referenzmodelle genausoviel im gleichen Shop kosten.

Bei 700€ in der aktuellen Marktlage hast du damit relativ gesehen nen guten Schnapper gemacht aber die bei MF kostet 809€ und Sorry aber das halte ich persönlich für absolut Wahnsinn.


----------



## nekro- (22. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

benötige bitte von jemanden einen MPT Screen der eine Ref. 6800XT hat und in MPT nur das PL erhöht hat. Ich möchte die Settings gerne übernehmen und testen. Da meine 6800XT unter Wasser ist mache ich mir mit MPT weniger Sorgen.

Ich habe damit die Hoffnung das die Karte beim Spielen stabiler bleibt


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> Und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr, gell Lisel?


Wenn wir "Lisel" und "Raketenjonny" mal zusammen tun würden,kämen vielleicht kleine 6600er bei raus


----------



## LordEliteX (22. Dezember 2020)

Hab glaube den Übeltäter gefunden warum mein Uv als abgeschmiert ist. 
Meine Karte mag es wohl überhaupt nicht wenn man den Memory übertaktet. :/ 

Vielleicht ist es auch noch ein Treiber Problem. Mal abwarten. 
Alles unter 950mV mag die Karte auf Dauer auch nicht. Bin jetzt bei 955mV bei 2270 Mhz


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Alles unter 950mV mag die Karte auf Dauer auch nicht. Bin jetzt bei 955mV bei 2270 Mhz


Eigentlich hat jede Karte so einen Wert in % des Balken ab dem nichts mehr geht, ab dort ist die Kurve so Flach dass alles instabil ist, egal welcher Talt da mehr oder minder eingestellt ist.


----------



## <Phoenix> (22. Dezember 2020)

Mindfactory hat die Sapphire RX6800 Nitro + lagernd.
Natürlich. Jetzt. Vohin die ASRock bestellt. Die Nitro wäre sogar günstiger gewesen.

Wollte eigentlich von Anfang an die Sapphire haben wollen :/
Aber bin auch nicht der Typ Mensch der einfach zurückschickt...


----------



## Duvar (22. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Mindfactory hat die Sapphire RX6800 Nitro + lagernd.
> Natürlich. Jetzt. Vohin die ASRock bestellt. Die Nitro wäre sogar günstiger gewesen.
> 
> Wollte eigentlich von Anfang an die Sapphire haben wollen :/
> Aber bin auch nicht der Typ Mensch der einfach zurückschickt...


Genau du bist nicht der Typ dafür, aber MF ist der Typ der dich mal ohne Gnade abzieht mit extrem überteuerten Preisen, mit dir kann man es ja machen  Ich hab mittlerweile keine Gnade mehr mit diesen Läden, hab zwar jetzt nix bestellt und zurückgeschickt, aber wenn ich bestellt hätte, hätte ich ein ruhiges Gewissen es postwendend zurück zu verfrachten, bei dem was sich einige Läden da in letzter Zeit erlauben.


----------



## LordEliteX (22. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat jede Karte so einen Wert in % des Balken ab dem nichts mehr geht, ab dort ist die Kurve so Flach dass alles instabil ist, egal welcher Talt da mehr oder minder eingestellt ist.


Bin jetzt bei 93% beim Wattman. Die Karte hat auch 930 mit gemacht aber wurde nach 40min Cyberpunk instabil.


----------



## arthur95 (22. Dezember 2020)

Gigabyte RX 6900XT 1269Euro









						16GB Gigabyte Radeon RX 6900 XT (Retail) - RX 6900 XT | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von Gigabyte | 16GB Gigabyte Radeon RX 6900 XT (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 110 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Mindfactory hat die Sapphire RX6800 Nitro + lagernd.
> Natürlich. Jetzt. Vohin die ASRock bestellt. Die Nitro wäre sogar günstiger gewesen.
> 
> Wollte eigentlich von Anfang an die Sapphire haben wollen :/
> Aber bin auch nicht der Typ Mensch der einfach zurückschickt...


Hier fürs Forum ist die Asrock defintiv interessanter. Bin mal gespannt auf dein Kärtchen. Die  5700x Taichi von meinem Bruder ist ein Prachtstück was die Optik und Kühlleistung angeht.


----------



## <Phoenix> (22. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hier fürs Forum ist die Asrock defintiv interessanter. Bin mal gespannt auf dein Kärtchen. Die  5700x Taichi von meinem Bruder ist ein Prachtstück was die Optik und Kühlleistung angeht.



Ich werde sie auch nehmen und nicht stornieren. Mit Glück ist sie auch vor den Feiertagen da. Es sind 20€ Unterschied, meine Güte - überteuert war es nun eh. 

Die letzte ASRock AMD Generation war, wie du bei deinem Bruder siehst, auch gut!

Die Sapphire gefiel mir optisch auf den Bildern besser und bietet out of the Box auch etwas mehr Leistung. Da habe ich mich schon geärgert. Aber ich lasse es mal auf mich zu kommen. 3D Mark lädt gerade herunter.

Werde heute Abend mal einen Lauf mit dem neuen System und der GTX970 durchlaufen lassen und dann den Vergeich mit der 6800 Challenger ziehen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ich werde sie auch nehmen und nicht stornieren. Mit Glück ist sie auch vor den Feiertagen da. Es sind 20€ Unterschied, meine Güte - überteuert war es nun eh.



Glückwunsch zur Karte! Ich hab mich auch mit den 719,-€ für die Ref.6800 abgefunden! Ich kann nur die Frage in den Raum werfen, was wohl jeder Einzelne so denkt, wohin sich in 2021/22 die Preise entwickeln werden?

Ich glaube die werden noch ganz schön durch die Decke gehen die Preise! Hab ein ganz mieses Bauchi-Gefühl!
Die Corona-Nummer ist noch lange nicht vorbei... und wenn man dem einen oder anderen Finanzkasper glauben schenken darf... werden wir schon sehr bald für das fleißige €€-drucken belohnt...  

Also gilt bei mir aktuell, wenn ich kurz aus Starship Troopers zitieren darf: "Ach und Rico!? .... Nimm was du kriegen kannst!"


----------



## arthur95 (22. Dezember 2020)

Falls wer eine sehr überteuerte Custom RX 6900XT  (Asrock) haben möchte:





__





						e-tec.at: Österreichs Nr.1 Markenelektronik - Diskonter
					






					www.e-tec.at


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Dezember 2020)

@arthur95 Also wirklich!! Unter 2.000,-€ Denk ich erst gar nicht darüber nach ...


----------



## <Phoenix> (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich lasse das schonmal hier und bringe demnächst den Vergleich zur neuen 6800 Challenger nach.
System und Programm sind so, wie man sie aus dem Karton holt. Nur der RAM ist im DOCP Profil damit er auch wirklich das leistet, was er verspricht.


----------



## cimenTo (22. Dezember 2020)

Die 6800 macht bei mir die letzten Tage richtige Probleme beim Spielen von Warzone.
Bekomme mittlerweile nach einiger Zeit ein komplettes Standbild, aber alles läuft im Hintergrund weiter. (Sound, Menü, Windows). Wenn ich den Monitor ausmache und wieder einschalte, dann ist das Bild einfach schwarz. Aber es läuft noch wie gesagt alles im Hintergrund. Bekomme das Standbild auch nicht weg. Nur ein Reset oder Herunterfahren hilft.

Zudem startete vorhin mein PC einfach beim Spielen neu. Hab echt kein Nerv auf RMA und Warterei bis die Preise runtergehen.

Treiber wurde der neueste und auch der empfohlene von AMD benutzt. BIOS ist aktuell. PCIe Modus mit Riser Kabel auf 3.0 und ohne auf 4.0. Gleiche Problematik. Windows vor kurzem neu aufgesetzt. Mit der 3070 und 1070 nie sowas gehabt.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Nimm was du kriegen kannst


Bis heute einer meiner Leitsätze


cimenTo schrieb:


> Die 6800 macht bei mir die letzten Tage richtige Probleme beim Spielen von Warzone.
> Bekomme mittlerweile nach einiger Zeit ein komplettes Standbild, aber alles läuft im Hintergrund weiter. (Sound, Menü, Windows). Wenn ich den Monitor ausmache und wieder einschalte, dann ist das Bild einfach schwarz. Aber es läuft noch wie gesagt alles im Hintergrund. Bekomme das Standbild auch nicht weg. Nur ein Reset oder Herunterfahren hilft.
> 
> Zudem startete vorhin mein PC einfach beim Spielen neu. Hab echt kein Nerv auf RMA und Warterei bis die Preise runtergehen.
> ...


Das klingt aber nicht nach der GraKa irgendwie. Im Moment geht die Ryzen Seuche um, check mal dein Ereignisprotokoll.


----------



## cimenTo (22. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das klingt aber nicht nach der GraKa irgendwie. Im Moment geht die Ryzen Seuche um, check mal dein Ereignisprotokoll.



Habe ich nach jedem Freeze gemacht, aber ich sehe nichts auffälliges um ehrlich zu sein. Also kritische/Fehler Meldungen habe ich nur folgende:

Bei Anwendung:



> Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: AUDIODG.EXE, Version: 10.0.19041.662, Zeitstempel: 0xbbe81701
> Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: CMEFFECTAPO_KOBRA.dll, Version: 8.13312.20.709, Zeitstempel: 0x5f068b04
> Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
> Fehleroffset: 0x000000000001d1ed
> ...



Und bei System, dass der PC unerwartet heruntergefahren wurde. (Reset Knopf gedrückt am Gehäuse)

Das Problem tritt aber auch sehr sporadisch auf. Mal im Menü, mal im Flugzeug wo die Runde anfängt. Den Reboot hatte ich vorhin mitten im Spiel.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

WHEA Fehler evtl. drin?


----------



## cimenTo (22. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> WHEA Fehler evtl. drin?



Finde nichts derartiges.
Die einzigen Roten Fehler sind diese unter System.
Bekomme auch keinen Bluescreen. BluescreenViewer zeigt kein Dump File an.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

Was sind denn die Kernel Fehler?


----------



## cimenTo (22. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was sind denn die Kernel Fehler?



Wie gesagt die Standardmeldung dass der PC neugestartet wurde, weil ich den Reset Knopf drücke und nicht anders aus dem Freeze Screen rauskomme. Alternativ klappt es manchmal wenn ich ALT+F4 drücke und den PC irgendwie normal herunterfahren kann wenn ich das richtige Fenster treffe ohne was zu sehen.



> Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

Karte läuft Stock, korrekt am Netzteil angeschlossen? Mal ohne Riser versucht?


----------



## cimenTo (22. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Karte läuft Stock, korrekt am Netzteil angeschlossen? Mal ohne Riser versucht?



Karte läuft seit Tag 1 Stock ohne OC und mit den 2x8Pin Steckern direkt an beiden Anschlüssen am Netzteil. Problem auch ohne Riser aufgetreten vorhin als ich es ausschließen wollte. Das merkwürdige ist halt, dass das Bild stehenbleibt, aber der Rest weiterläuft.

Ich bin noch im Spiel, in Windows etc., aber sehe nurnoch das Standbild vom Freeze Zeitpunkt. Und der Monitor reagiert beim Aus/Einschalten nichtmehr.

Auch das Abziehen des DP Steckers an Karte/Monitor hilft nicht. Die Signalausgabe hängt sich quasi ganz auf. Habe noch nicht probiert den anderen DP Anschluss an der Karte zu benutzen nachdem der Fehler aufgetreten ist. Müsste ich testen. Einen Reboot hatte ich damals mit der 3070 nur dann, wenn Riser + PCIe auf Auto oder 4.0 Stand. Bei 3.0 läuft alles. Seit Wechsel auf 6800 ist PCIe durchgehend auf 3.0 gesetzt. Der Reboot ist also ganz neu mit der Karte. Bislang nur 1x passiert.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Dezember 2020)

@cimenTo Hattest du nicht vorhin eine Meldung dazu mit einer AUDIODG.EXE?? Als Grund?? Oder bin ich grad verwirrt??


----------



## gbm31 (22. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> ... Nimm was du kriegen kannst!"


- "Und gib nichts zurück!" - POTC

Btw: weil so einige am Motzen sind über Cyberpunk 1.05 - läuft Sahne heute schon wieder 5h am Stück, gestern 6.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Karte läuft seit Tag 1 Stock ohne OC und mit den 2x8Pin Steckern direkt an beiden Anschlüssen am Netzteil. Problem auch ohne Riser aufgetreten vorhin als ich es ausschließen wollte. Das merkwürdige ist halt, dass das Bild stehenbleibt, aber der Rest weiterläuft.
> 
> Ich bin noch im Spiel, in Windows etc., aber sehe nurnoch das Standbild vom Freeze Zeitpunkt. Und der Monitor reagiert beim Aus/Einschalten nichtmehr.
> 
> Auch das Abziehen des DP Steckers an Karte/Monitor hilft nicht. Die Signalausgabe hängt sich quasi ganz auf. Habe noch nicht probiert den anderen DP Anschluss an der Karte zu benutzen nachdem der Fehler aufgetreten ist. Müsste ich testen. Einen Reboot hatte ich damals mit der 3070 nur dann, wenn Riser + PCIe auf Auto oder 4.0 Stand. Bei 3.0 läuft alles. Seit Wechsel auf 6800 ist PCIe durchgehend auf 3.0 gesetzt. Der Reboot ist also ganz neu mit der Karte. Bislang nur 1x passiert.


Hmm ok, das Fehlerbild kenne ich nicht, bin ich also überfragt.


----------



## cimenTo (22. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @cimenTo Hattest du nicht vorhin eine Meldung dazu mit einer AUDIODG.EXE?? Als Grund?? Oder bin ich grad verwirrt??


Ja die Meldung ist vorhanden. Meinst du es hat was damit zu tun? Denn laut Ereignisanzeige war der Crash quasi vor dem oben genannten Fehler. Am 18.12. hatte ich auch diese Meldung, aber kann zeitgleich keinen kritischen Systemfehler finden zu dem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Linmoum (22. Dezember 2020)

So, für den Anfang beklag ich mich nicht. Reicht immerhin für Platz 22 in der Hall of Fame. 









						I scored 15 042 in Fire Strike Ultra
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

Nicht übel, endlich hat mich jemand gecatcht.
Bin trotzdem zufrieden mit meiner Karte, das Ding ist einfach Imba.
1800p, MaxOut mit 100%Zusatzdetails und das Ding macht locker flockig 2760Mhz....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (22. Dezember 2020)

Wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse der RX 6900XT hier so ansehe muss ich glaub ich doch noch auf die RX 6900XT Nitro+ upgraden wenn denn mal verfügbar.


----------



## Linmoum (22. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nicht übel, endlich hat mich jemand gecatcht.
> Bin trotzdem zufrieden mit meiner Karte, das Ding ist einfach Imba.
> 1800p, MaxOut mit 100%Zusatzdetails und das Ding macht locker flockig 2760Mhz....


>2750MHz krieg ich auch mit der 6900XT hin. Wobei die lächerlichen Standard 255W TGP +15% dafür nicht einmal im entferntesten reichen...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> >2750MHz krieg ich auch mit der 6900XT hin. Wobei die lächerlichen Standard 255W TGP +15% dafür nicht einmal im entferntesten reichen...


Sch... drauf! 
Ich sag nur: "Volle Energie auf die Frontaldeflektoren!" (Ich glaub bei mir ist heut Zitate-Tag  )

Sollte sich die wirtschaftliche Lage entgegen meiner Befürchtung kommendes Jahr verbessern und die 6800XT-Ref zur UVP ( Ja, ich weiß!) zu bekommen sein... also da könnte ich auch grad schwach werden...

Obwohl ich mit der 6800 schon super zufrieden bin!

Hier mal in CP2077 von Stock Settings auf folgendes geschaltet: GPU-Clock direkt mal ruhig...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Settings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linmoum (23. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Sch... drauf!
> Ich sag nur: "Volle Energie auf die Frontaldeflektoren!" (Ich glaub bei mir ist heut Zitate-Tag  )


Ohne MPT und volle Lotte hätte ich die >15k auch niemals geschafft. 

Mit den Default max. 293W TGP ist bei ~2550Mhz sustained im Prinzip Schluss, mehr krieg ich nicht rausgequetscht.

Irgendwas riecht da aber nach harter Mauer oder irgendwas in der Richtung. Das im Anhang krieg ich noch ohne weiteres hin (Speicher mal außen vor, da flackert gerne mal alle 5-10 Sekunden das Bild kurz auf, wenn ich den übertakte). Aber sobald ich den GPU-Takt auch nur auf 2815MHz anhebe crasht mir alles unter Last direkt weg - auch mit 1175mV, obwohl bei 2810MHz sogar nur 1120mV (weniger noch nicht probiert) reichen. Kann ich machen, was ich will, sobald ich die 2810MHz überschreiten will.


----------



## Pascal3366 (23. Dezember 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Gigabyte RX 6900XT 1269Euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Läuft ja echt bei den Preisen    

Das sind 270€ über UVP und nicht mal ein custom design

Es wird langsam echt Zeit, dass sich an diesem Zustand etwas ändert.

Das Problem ist nur solange die Leute auch noch zu derart überteuerten Preisen die Karten kaufen sehen die Händler keinen Grund darin mit den Preisen wieder einigermaßen auf UVP Niveau runter zu gehen.


----------



## DARPA (23. Dezember 2020)

Umbau erfolgreich, Karte gibt noch Bilder aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich wieder Ordnung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hat mal einer mitgedacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Backplate ohne WLPs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alle Radeon Settings Serie im kurzen Testloop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Have Fun


----------



## Onkel-Rick (23. Dezember 2020)

Wow die hatten vorhin >5 Stück auf Lager und wollte eigentlich Mitternacht zum gratis Versand eine bestellen, bischen damit rumspielen  und wieder zurückschicken.....tja leider hab ich durch Cyberpunk die Mitternacht verpasst und jetzt sind schon wieder alle verkauft


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Dezember 2020)

Rocm 4.0 is raus und immernoch kein Support für Gfx10 basierte Karten

watt n Trauerspiel


----------



## Michi240281 (23. Dezember 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> hier den vollen screen settings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Settings laufen bei mir überhaupt nicht. TimeSpy startet nicht mal. Selbst mit 1125mV gibt es Abbrüche! 

Oder hast im MPT noch was umgestellt?


----------



## arthur95 (23. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Umbau erfolgreich, Karte gibt noch Bilder aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die Kühler-Unterseite erinnert mich extrem an den Radeon VII Kühler.

war der Grunde vl doch nicht so schlecht, vl fehlte es nur an der Dicke und besseren Lüftern?!

Hat eig. wer schon mal den Original-Kühler mit Wärmeleitpaste ausprobiert?
Ich habe  damals bei meiner VII durch Verwendung von Kryonaut die Junction von max. 115 auf max. 104 gebracht!


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2020)

Die Pads sollen sehr gut sein, siginifikante Änderungen würde wohl nur LM bringen..


----------



## Duvar (23. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Ohne MPT und volle Lotte hätte ich die >15k auch niemals geschafft.
> 
> Mit den Default max. 293W TGP ist bei ~2550Mhz sustained im Prinzip Schluss, mehr krieg ich nicht rausgequetscht.
> 
> Irgendwas riecht da aber nach harter Mauer oder irgendwas in der Richtung. Das im Anhang krieg ich noch ohne weiteres hin (Speicher mal außen vor, da flackert gerne mal alle 5-10 Sekunden das Bild kurz auf, wenn ich den übertakte). Aber sobald ich den GPU-Takt auch nur auf 2815MHz anhebe crasht mir alles unter Last direkt weg - auch mit 1175mV, obwohl bei 2810MHz sogar nur 1120mV (weniger noch nicht probiert) reichen. Kann ich machen, was ich will, sobald ich die 2810MHz überschreiten will.


Wow richtig brutal Glückwunsch.
2800MHz mit einer 6900XT, ich glaub ich seh nicht recht.


----------



## Michi240281 (23. Dezember 2020)

Also bei den ganzen Leuten hier mit ihren WaKüs bekomme ich da auch Lust drauf. Habe in der Hinsicht aber keinerlei Erfahrungen. Habe aktuell lediglich ne Enermaxx Liqfusion 360 verbaut. Könnte man die insoweit umbauen und die Graka damit zusätzlich betreiben oder braucht es dann ne komplett neue WaKü?

Welchen Wasserblock empfehlt Ihr? Könnt Ihr mir mal auflisten, was ich da alles an Teilen bräuchte?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (23. Dezember 2020)

Meine 6900 XT ist unterwegs und deshalb schließe ich mich mal der Frage von Michi240281 an.
Da ich eine Alphacool Eisbär 420 + 240er Radiator schon habe, liebäugle ich mit einer Eiswolf 2. Nur leider hab ich von der noch nix gesehen oder gehört (zumindest nicht für die 6800/6900er Referenzkarten. Hab nämlich bisschen Angst dass meine Pumpe für alles zu schwach ist.


----------



## <Phoenix> (23. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ich lasse das schonmal hier und bringe demnächst den Vergleich zur neuen 6800 Challenger nach.
> System und Programm sind so, wie man sie aus dem Karton holt. Nur der RAM ist im DOCP Profil damit er auch wirklich das leistet, was er verspricht.



Hier nun wie angekündigt, das ganze mit der neuen Grafikkarte. Ausgepackt eingebaut, Treiberupdate und los geht es. Keine weiteren Einstellungen um es vergleichbar zum letzten Test mit alter Karte zu haben.

Leistung fast verdreifacht. Das ist schön.

War aber schon verwundert, dass die Karte heute schon gekommen ist, aber da beschwert man sich wohl kaum.

TimeSpy kann ich partout nicht laufen lassen  Die Szene läuft durch und danach hängt sich etwas auf. Ich habe keine Maus mehr zur Verfügung bis ich STRG ALT ENTF ausführe. Da geht die Maus wieder. Per ALT TAB kann ich die Maus nutzen um Tabs zu schließen. 3DMark Workload lässt sich jedoch nicht abwürgen.
Mag vielleicht an der FreeWare liegen?

EDIT:
Was mich jedoch wundert ist der Shader-Clock. Wird von ASRock mit max. 2140 Mhz beworben. Über 19xx kommt die Karte jedoch nicht. Muss der Boost CLock erst irgendwo eingeschaltet werden?!


----------



## Linmoum (23. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wow richtig brutal Glückwunsch.
> 2800MHz mit einer 6900XT, ich glaub ich seh nicht recht.


Ich würde ja gerne mehr versuchen, aber es ist halt komplett Schicht im Schacht. Egal wie, oberhalb von 2810MHz wird's unverzüglich instabil. Auch mit 1175mV, obwohl für die 2810MHz selbst <=1120mV reichen. Vielleicht hat @Gurdi ja noch irgendeine Idee, woran das womöglich liegen könnte. Außer Lotterie.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Hier nun wie angekündigt, das ganze mit der neuen Grafikkarte. Ausgepackt eingebaut, Treiberupdate und los geht es. Keine weiteren Einstellungen um es vergleichbar zum letzten Test mit alter Karte zu haben.
> 
> Leistung fast verdreifacht. Das ist schön.
> 
> ...


Die Karte sollte mindestens so zwischen 2050-2150 takten sofern nichts anderes limitiert.

Die Karte ist ja riesig, das ist ja brutal...hab ich gar nicht erwartet.


----------



## DARPA (23. Dezember 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> die Kühler-Unterseite erinnert mich extrem an den Radeon VII Kühler.
> 
> war der Grunde vl doch nicht so schlecht, vl fehlte es nur an der Dicke und besseren Lüftern?!
> 
> ...


Ja das stimmt. Der Kühler ist dicker und hat dadurch auch mehr Auslassfläche. Die Lüfter sind um Welten besser, wirklich sehr angenehmes Geräusch.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Pads sollen sehr gut sein, siginifikante Änderungen würde wohl nur LM bringen..


Auf jeden Fall hasse ich die Dinger zum abmachen. Bei der VII gings noch, aber bei der 69 ist das Zeug voll klebrig und zäh, wie Teer. Zum Glück war das Pad ansich am Kühler.
Hab hier aufgehört. Muss man richtig wegschaben.
Und dann noch aufpassen, dass keine Krümel zwischen den SMD Kondensatoren der GPU hängen bleiben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MO-RA ist wieder im Kreislauf. Serie boostet sie jetzt 2400-2500 MHz
GPU Edge 45 °C - Hotspot 55 °C
Memory Hotspot 50 °C

Könnte man eigentlich mal das Powerlimit aufdrehen, wah ?! 



Linmoum schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne mehr versuchen, aber es ist halt komplett Schicht im Schacht. Egal wie, oberhalb von 2810MHz wird's unverzüglich instabil. Auch mit 1175mV, obwohl für die 2810MHz selbst <=1120mV reichen. Vielleicht hat @Gurdi ja noch irgendeine Idee, woran das womöglich liegen könnte. Außer Lotterie.


Irgendwas in Richtung SOC ? 
Aber so schon geil  2.8 GHz - like nothing


----------



## gecan (23. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Die Settings laufen bei mir überhaupt nicht. TimeSpy startet nicht mal. Selbst mit 1125mV gibt es Abbrüche!
> 
> Oder hast im MPT noch was umgestellt?



nein den mpt habe ich noch nicht mal auf mein pc, also alles standard.
tja dann habe ich wieder mal ein pracht stück erwischt, genauso wie mein 5800x, der eben so sein boost mit standard werte ohne probleme die 5050mhz liefert .

ansonsten, die ca 2,3 bis 2,4ghz game clock für cyberpunk usw, werden laut gpu-z, nur ca 0,98v als averang benötigt, und zocke stunden lang täglich, leuft alles super stabil !


----------



## <Phoenix> (23. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte sollte mindestens so zwischen 2050-2150 takten sofern nichts anderes limitiert.
> 
> Die Karte ist ja riesig, das ist ja brutal...hab ich gar nicht erwartet.



Laut AMD Adrenalin Software geht der Shaderclock bei CP2077 teils über 2200MHz
Vielleicht ein Bug in der 3DMark Freeware?
Auch in der ASRock Tweak Software kann ich nachvollziehen, dass der BoostClock funktioniert.

Ja, Karte ist verhältnismäßig groß. Aber schein Vorteile zu haben. CP mit maximalen Details auf 1080p bringt die Karte auf höchstens ~60°C Kern und ~65°C Junktion Temp.
Lüfter drehen ihre 850 Runden in der Minute und geben keinen Laut von sich.

EDIT: 
Siehe Bild. Wurde sogar aufgezeichnet


----------



## Linmoum (23. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Irgendwas in Richtung SOC ?
> Aber so schon geil  2.8 GHz - like nothing


SoC hatte ich nur fürs erste auf 1060mV gesenkt. Gibt ja ein paar freie Tage diese und nächste Woche, da werd ich noch mal weiterschauen.


----------



## Eyren (23. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Also bei den ganzen Leuten hier mit ihren WaKüs bekomme ich da auch Lust drauf. Habe in der Hinsicht aber keinerlei Erfahrungen. Habe aktuell lediglich ne Enermaxx Liqfusion 360 verbaut. Könnte man die insoweit umbauen und die Graka damit zusätzlich betreiben oder braucht es dann ne komplett neue WaKü?
> 
> Welchen Wasserblock empfehlt Ihr? Könnt Ihr mir mal auflisten, was ich da alles an Teilen bräuchte?


Also grundsätzlich gibt es für recht viele Grafikkarten eine Lösung von NZXT um eine aio auf eine GPU zu basteln. Ob bereits die 6000er Karten dabei sind und die kompatibel zur Enermaxx Liqfusion sind müsstest du mal schauen.









						Kraken G12
					

Premium-Gaming-PCs, benutzerdefinierte Gaming-PCs, Software und andere PC-ähnliche Produkte Alle für die DIY- und PC-Gaming-Community.




					www.nzxt.com
				




Das würde aber nur bedeuten du setzt deine vorhandene aio von CPU auf die GPU womit du deine CPU anderweitig kühlen müsstest. 

Das ganze kann man machen ist aus meiner persönlichen Sicht aber eher eine Notlösung weil vlt. das Geld gerade etwas knapp ist.

Sinnvoller, langlebiger,  leistungsstärker und optisch ansprechender ist da nur ein customloop.

Kostet allerdings je nach Ausführung auch mal eben das doppelte bis fünffache einer AIO.

Benötigen würdest du als Basis:

-GPU Kühlblock
-CPU Kühlblock
-AGB/Pumpenkombination
-Fittinge (2 pro Bauteil)
-Radiatorfläche (soviel wie möglich ist, siehe Gehäuseanleitung)
-Schlauch 2-5m
-Kühlflüssigkeit
- Lüfter (passende Anzahl zur Radiatorfläche)

Sinnvolle optionale wären noch:

-Durchlflussmesser
-Temperatursensor(als plugin für WaKü)
-Steuergerät

Aber denke für eine genaue Beratung wäre es sinnvoll im WaKü-Bereich mal nach einer Konfiguration zu fragen. 






						Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen
					

Diskussionen über Radiatoren, Pumpen, Wasserkühler, Schläuche und Ausgleichsbehälter




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Downsampler (23. Dezember 2020)

Du hast den Mo-Ra vergessen.

Der einzige Radiator, den du jemals brauchen wirst.


----------



## Eyren (23. Dezember 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Du hast den Mo-Ra vergessen.
> 
> Der einzige Radiator, den du jemals brauchen wirst.


Natürlich hast du recht aber es wäre vergeudung die schönen Plätze im Gehäuse nicht mit Radiatoren zu bestücken.  Wozu sonst sollte man Löcher im Blech lassen?

Ausserdem träume ich immer noch von einer Radiatorwand.....

10 Mo-Ra's vollflächig an der Wand und mit verschiedenartigen Lüftern könnte man die Dekoträume der Ehefrau wahr machen.

Das Gesicht von Brad Pitt aus RGB-Lüftern 😱


----------



## Downsampler (23. Dezember 2020)

Irgendwas stimmt mit dir nicht, ich komm nur nicht drauf, was es ist...


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> ~60°C Kern und ~65°C Junktion Temp.
> Lüfter drehen ihre 850 Runden in der Minute und geben keinen Laut von sich.


Krass, nicht übel.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (23. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich meine (ebenfalls eine Sapphire, SAM aktiviert)



Und hier meine (SAM nicht möglich): Bone Stock RX 6800 und ebenso 3700x auf nem B550 Asrock Phantom Gaming MITX:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (23. Dezember 2020)

Die Teile kann man echt bis zum Mond takten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Die Teile kann man echt bis zum Mond takten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geil oder


----------



## <Phoenix> (23. Dezember 2020)

Konnte mein Firestrike Ergebnis um 994 Punkte auf 31980 verbessern.
Habe dafür nur das BIOS geupdatet und SAM aktiviert.

Laut 3DMark aber ungültig, da die Tesselationsaulastung durch AMD Treiber verfälscht wurde. Sam?


----------



## True Monkey (23. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Konnte mein Firestrike Ergebnis um 994 Punkte auf 31980 verbessern.


Mehr kommt bei dem 5800x mit der 6800er nicht rum ? ........dann brauch ich ja gar nicht umbauen wenn der an meine KS nicht rankommt.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (23. Dezember 2020)

zwischenstand maxOC ohne SPPT Veränderungen (stocklimits):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann überhaupt nicht einschätzen ob das gut/schlecht ist... sind ca 10% mehrleistung.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2020)

BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> zwischenstand maxOC ohne SPPT Veränderungen (stocklimits):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das entspricht dem generellen Taktspielraum der Karte ohne größere Maßnahmen. Das passt also.



<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Konnte mein Firestrike Ergebnis um 994 Punkte auf 31980 verbessern.
> Habe dafür nur das BIOS geupdatet und SAM aktiviert.
> 
> Laut 3DMark aber ungültig, da die Tesselationsaulastung durch AMD Treiber verfälscht wurde. Sam?


Hast du ein Spiel mit integriertem Benchmark?


----------



## <Phoenix> (23. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du ein Spiel mit integriertem Benchmark?



World War Z

BL3 und GTA V sind aktuell nicht installiert


----------



## Linmoum (23. Dezember 2020)

So, auf Platz 12 hab ich mich damit in der Hall of Fame schon mal vorgeprescht. 









						I scored 15 475 in Fire Strike Ultra
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> World War Z
> 
> BL3 und GTA V sind aktuell nicht installiert


Stell mal auf Vulkan, mit DX11 kommst du nicht weit^^

@Linmoum Nicht übel, kommst du damit auch durch den Port Royal? Die 11k zu knacken wäre nice da, eine 3080 schafft etwa 11,5 Stock, das käme dann in etwa der selben RT Leistung gleich.


----------



## Duvar (23. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> So, auf Platz 12 hab ich mich damit in der Hall of Fame schon mal vorgeprescht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit meiner max OC 1080Ti hatte ich grad mal knapp über 7900 Grafikpunkte im FSU^^


----------



## Gurdi (24. Dezember 2020)

15k sind schon echt ne feine Sache. Wie man einfach aus dem TopModell nochmal 10-20% raus quetschen kann ist schon lustig.


----------



## Duvar (24. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 15k sind schon echt ne feine Sache. Wie man einfach aus dem TopModell nochmal 10-20% raus quetschen kann ist schon lustig.


Deine 3090 OC hat ja nur rund 13k+ gepackt oder? Die thront ja grad in den PCGH Charts im Bench Bereich.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Dezember 2020)

Die Ampere sind Chancenlos im Strike derzeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (24. Dezember 2020)

Ist das untere deine 6800XT LC? Auch Top Score.


----------



## Linmoum (24. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Linmoum Nicht übel, kommst du damit auch durch den Port Royal? Die 11k zu knacken wäre nice da, eine 3080 schafft etwa 11,5 Stock, das käme dann in etwa der selben RT Leistung gleich.


Bitteschön.  Die beste 6900XT im Port Royale hat aktuell 11305. Da geht noch was.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hier noch was interessantes wie man sam mit nem 3900x aktivieren kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun, habe 6800 OHNE XT
CPU RyZen 5600X
Mainbaord: MSI X570 Gaming Pro Carbon - WiFi   -Mit Beta Bios vom 30-ten Oktober
und da steht eben KEIN  " Großer Speicherbereich

Obwohl im MSI Bios 4G und SAM auf Enable habe!


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Stell mal auf Vulkan, mit DX11 kommst du nicht weit^^



Ja gut 

TimeSpy läuft nun auch durch. Habe eben mochmal auf gut Glück einen Lauf gestartet. Leider einige Hintergrundprozesse offen gehabt.
Ergebnis 12370 Gesamtpunkte.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (24. Dezember 2020)

Oh man. Echt NICHTS zu Raytracing in cyberpunk seitens AMD, NICHTS...


----------



## Dudelll (24. Dezember 2020)

Hängt denke ich eher an CD Project als an Amd in dem Fall. Schätze aber die haben momentan eher andere Prioritäten bei dem Spiel, sollen lieber erstmal das gröbste an Bugs raus patchen, danach dürfen sie sich gerne um rt für amd Karten kümmern ^^

Wobei dabei auch fraglich ist wie sinnig das ist wenn man sich die fps mit rt und ohne dlss bei der 3080 anschaut. Zum testen wärs natürlich spannend, aber ob das wirklich spielbar wäre, da bin ich mir noch nicht wirklich sicher ^^


----------



## drstoecker (24. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, habe 6800 OHNE XT
> CPU RyZen 5600X
> Mainbaord: MSI X570 Gaming Pro Carbo WiFi   -Mit Beta Bios vom 30-ten Oktober
> und da steht eben KEIN  " Großer Speicherbereich
> ...


Auf der Homepage gibts noch ein Bios vom 16.11.!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> Oh man. Echt NICHTS zu Raytracing in cyberpunk seitens AMD, NICHTS...



Also ich bekomme mit der RX6800er 50..70Fps in CP2077... was soll da wohl mit den Fps passieren wenn RT aktiv wird?
Was nützt mich RT wenn ich dafür die restlichen Settings in den Keller schrauben muss?
Sorry, aber RT war für mich nicht der Beweggrund eine RX6xxx Karte zu kaufen.


----------



## Duvar (24. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme mit der RX6800er 50..70Fps in CP2077... was soll da wohl mit den Fps passieren wenn RT aktiv wird?
> Was nützt mich RT wenn ich dafür die restlichen Settings in den Keller schrauben muss?
> Sorry, aber RT war mich nicht der Beweggrund eine RX6xxx Karte zu kaufen.


Tja hättest du eine RTX 3000er Karte hättest du DLSS anschmeissen können und schwupps 300 FPS gehabt mit RT^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Tja hättest du eine RTX 3000er Karte hättest du DLSS anschmeissen können und schwupps 300 FPS gehabt mit RT^^



Mindestens! Ich gehe sogar eher von 3000Fps aus!


----------



## Gurdi (24. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ergebnis 12370 Gesamtpunkte.


Das ist immer noch zu wenig, da klemmt was bei dir. Die Karte müsste 14600 schaffen, mindestens!


Duvar schrieb:


> Tja hättest du eine RTX 3000er Karte hättest du DLSS anschmeissen können und schwupps 300 FPS gehabt mit RT^^


Du hast vergessen, in 100x besserer Bildqualität natürlich 


Dudelll schrieb:


> Schätze aber die haben momentan eher andere Prioritäten bei dem Spiel,


Die werden liefern müssen, das Teil soll ja auch auf den neuen Konsolen noch einen Port erhalten. Sony und Microsoft werden da sicher drücken.



Linmoum schrieb:


> Die beste 6900XT im Port Royale hat aktuell 11305


Also kriegt man mit einer 6900 eine vergleichbare Leistung hin, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Eyren (24. Dezember 2020)

Typisch AMD'ler ihr habt alle keine Ahnung. 

Durch das hoch/runter und rumskalieren wird das Bild nicht nur schärfer und die Farben intensiver Nein auch verbraucht der PC nur noch 1/3 des Stromes welcher er sonst bräuchte. 

Deswegen weiß man ja ohne dlss=min. 850W für die 3080

Mit dlss= reichen locker 400W für die 3090

Womit bewiesen wäre Dank dlss ist Nvidia dem ollen AMD in jeder Hinsicht überlegen!

Mehr Leistung!
Mehr Raytracing!
Besseres Bild!
Weniger Verbrauch!
Und daher auch 2021 ein absoluter P/L Sieger! 

AMD hat sogar bei der neuen Generation die UVP erhöht! Bei CPUS um bis zu 80USD ! Verbrecher. 


Und wie mach ich mich so langsam als Nvidia Fanboy? Ich überlege noch irgendwelche kuriosen polnische Benchmark Seiten zu verlinken damit es authentisch wirkt.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (24. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das entspricht dem generellen Taktspielraum der Karte ohne größere Maßnahmen. Das passt also.



MPT habe ich auch kurz mal Probiert und die Settings von dem OC Special von Igor übernommen.

Problem damit: in der "Stock" Einstellung (Also in den Radeon Settings auf "Automatisch" und "Standard") begrenzt sich damit die Grafikkarte selbst auf 500MHz, ist unschön. Kann man das vermeiden und trotzdem die Limits "rauspatchen" im SPPT?


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Dezember 2020)

Also mit dem Referenzkühler kann man echt nicht wirklich übertakten.
Das Hauptproblem scheint mir aber das Wärmeleitpad auf der GPU zu sein.
Bei größerer Energiedichte gehen die Temperaturen für den Hotspot ruckzuck durch die Decke.
255 Watt Asic sind noch easy ohne übermäßig großes Temperaturdelta,
300 wird übel da ich bei 60 C° GPU Edge auf 110C° Hotspot komme und
bei mehr als 300 Watt verliere ich Takt um die max. Hotspot Temp. zu halten.

Generell scheint mein Sample kein toller Chip zu sein 
Für jede 100 mhz mehr von diesen 2,1 Ghz aus braucht die jedesmal auch viel mehr Spannung.

Hier ein Beispiel in Witcher 3 @stock @5k


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Aber mit den Temps der GPU (Hot Spot usw.) hat das natürlich nichts zu tun..,
> Aber OC sollte dennoch möglich sein.. wird halt nur nicht mehr so leise bleiben...



Bei meinen OC versuchen liefen die Lüfter mit 95% +2 120mm Lüfter die an 12Volt hängen und direkt in die Karte blasen. Der Kühler selbst kann das schon abführen, aber das Pad macht nicht mit.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

Das mit den Pads auf dem Referenzkühler kann ich bestätigen! Hab meine ja auch WaKü umgebaut... Als ich den Ref. Kühler runtergenommen hab, war das schon ein gruseliger Anblick! Das Graphitpad war, trotz vorsichtigen anwärmens der Karte hinuber und klebt wie Teer! Aber die anderen "normalen" Pads auf Speicher usw. haben da geklebt wie Kraut und Rüben... ein VRAM Baustein war nur halb abgedeckt! (Hätte mal besser ein Foto gemacht!) Dachte erst das Pad wäre nur verrutscht als ich den Kühler abgenommen hab, aber saß doch relativ fest auf dem RAM und die Abdrücke darin sahen auch so aus, dass der bei der Montage flöten gegangen ist... 
Nicht auszuschließen, dass bei dem einen oder anderen dass auch der Fall ist.. 

Aber mit den Temps der GPU (Hot Spot usw.) hat das natürlich nichts zu tun..,
Aber OC sollte dennoch möglich sein.. wird halt nur nicht mehr so leise bleiben...


----------



## BlueKingMuch (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab mein Glück mal mit dem MPT versucht, es war eher leistungsbremsend.

dazu habe ich das 6800 Bios per GPU-Z extracted, und die werte von Igor's Artikel hergenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu dann "Write SPPT".


Das sind die Ergebnisse, sogar WENIGER möglich als vorher mit Stocklimits:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU max Voltage scheint zwar in den Radeon Settings freigeschalten zu sein auf 1150mV, aber aus irgendeinem Grund legt er nur mehr maximal 1,018 an ersichtlich im GPU-Z. ohne MPT legt er 1,025 an maximal.


Irgendwer ne Idee was ich falsch gemacht habe?


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch zu wenig, da klemmt was bei dir. Die Karte müsste 14600 schaffen, mindestens!


Sauberer Neustart und Beenden der Hintergrundprozesse hat eine marginale Verbesserung gebracht. Aber dennoch fernab von 14600


----------



## Duvar (24. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also mit dem Referenzkühler kann man echt nicht wirklich übertakten.
> Das Hauptproblem scheint mir aber das Wärmeleitpad auf der GPU zu sein.
> Bei größerer Energiedichte gehen die Temperaturen für den Hotspot ruckzuck durch die Decke.
> 255 Watt Asic sind noch easy ohne übermäßig großes Temperaturdelta,
> ...


Der Hotspot ist anscheinend die Achillesferse der Karte. Eventuell sollte man vom Ref.modell Abstand nehmen deswegen, oder hat wer getestet wie sich es auf die Temps auswirkt, wenn man das Pad entfernt (was anscheinend ja auch problematisch sein soll) und  WLP aufträgt? Die Frage ist auch, wv besser machen es die Customkarten bei der Hotspot Temp (die ASUS LC Karte mal ausgeschlossen). 

Kurz noch was zu deinem Bild oben, du lässt die Lüfter aber sehr sehr langsam rotieren, kannst du die nicht so einstellen, dass die unter Last direkt mit zB 1600RPM laufen?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Sauberer Neustart und Beenden der Hintergrundprozesse hat eine marginale Verbesserung gebracht. Aber dennoch fernab von 14600



Das Problem kenne ich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1x CMOS Reset
1x Treiber mit DDU runter
1x Chipsatztreiber drüber laufen lassen
1X GPU Treiber neu drauf

Danach war ich wieder bei 14990@Stock...


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Das Problem kenne ich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In 3DMark geht der Shaderclock auch nie über 1900MHz
In allen anderen Anwendungen kein Problem mit konstanten 2200
Liegts an der Freeware Variante?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

@<Phoenix> Glaub nicht dass die Probleme von der Freewareversion kommen.
1. Hab ich den Effekt wie beschrieben auch gehabt und mit der Methode siehe oben beheben können.
2. Hab ich die Vollversion von 3DMark
3. Gibts die grad bei STEAM für 3,74€


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage gibts noch ein Bios vom 16.11.!



Nun, das derzeit installierte Bios vom 30 Oktober
also datiert auf jenes Datum, wenngleich Homepage 03 November oder so steht.
Und auch da ist alles Aktiv Gesetzt. 4G und SAM auf Enable  

Wie kann man sonst sehen ob SAM aktiv gesetzt worden ist
Dank Euch!


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @<Phoenix> Glaub nicht dass die Probleme von der Freewareversion kommen.
> 1. Hab ich den Effekt wie beschrieben auch gehabt und mit der Methode siehe oben beheben können.
> 2. Hab ich die Vollversion von 3DMark
> 3. Gibts die grad bei STEAM für 3,74€


Habe eben auch die Vollversion erworben. 
DDU habe ich drüber laufen lassen um die alten NVidia Reste zu entfernen. CMOS reset musste ich gestern abend bereits machen zwecks SAM aktivierung. ...hatte noch ein altes BIOS und nach dem Aktivieren wurde keine Grafikkarte erkannt... 
AMD Treiber habe ich in dem Zuge auch aktualisiert


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2020)

ich habe fast 17k graka Points in Time Spy mit einer 6800er 
Viel mehr gibt die Karte nicht her ...selbst wenn ich die CPU noch höher takte 
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/16376436


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

Dann mach SAM mal wieder aus! Hab es auch wieder deaktiviert... Das scheint aktuell leider auch noch etwas buggy zu sein!


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Dann mach SAM mal wieder aus! Hab es auch wieder deaktiviert... Das scheint aktuell leider auch noch etwas buggy zu sein!


In Firestrike hat es rund 1000 Punkte Verbesserung mit sich gebracht.
PC's sind manchmal echt 99% schwarze Magie 
Beim starten von 3DMark wird unten ja die Hardware angezeigt. Und die GPU ist mit 1905MHz angegeben. Da will sie auch einfach nicht drüber. Alle anderen Spiele machen locker flockig 2200+. Das soll einer verstehen xD


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

@<Phoenix> Ist auch bekannt, dass SAM bei einigen Titeln keine Verbesserung bringt... von einer Verschlechterung hab ich allerdings noch nichts gelesen... muss aber auch nichts heißen!
Wie sieht der TimeSpy jetzt aus?


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @<Phoenix> Ist auch bekannt, dass SAM bei einigen Titeln keine Verbesserung bringt... von einer Verschlechterung hab ich allerdings noch nichts gelesen... muss aber auch nichts heißen!
> Wie sieht der TimeSpy jetzt aus?


Läd gerade die 1,7Gb herunter. Ergebnis editiere ich hier gleich hinein.

EDIT:
Nur 12500
Die GPU regelt teilweise auf 1700MHz herunter. Ich raffs nicht. In Cyberpunk und World War Z Kann die Karte garnicht genug liefern und schwankt maximal bis 2000MHz herunter, wenn sie Lestung liefern muss.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der Hotspot ist anscheinend die Achillesferse der Karte. Eventuell sollte man vom Ref.modell Abstand nehmen deswegen, oder hat wer getestet wie sich es auf die Temps auswirkt, wenn man das Pad entfernt (was anscheinend ja auch problematisch sein soll) und  WLP aufträgt? Die Frage ist auch, wv besser machen es die Customkarten bei der Hotspot Temp (die ASUS LC Karte mal ausgeschlossen).
> 
> Kurz noch was zu deinem Bild oben, du lässt die Lüfter aber sehr sehr langsam rotieren, kannst du die nicht so einstellen, dass die unter Last direkt mit zB 1600RPM laufen?



Könnte ich schon, aber ich bin da sehr Geräuschempfindlich solange ich nicht gerade übertakte.
Je nach Situation geht die Karte @stock auf dem Benchtable auch bis 1200 rpm.
Das ist zwar noch angenehm von der Lautstärke, aber lauter als das will ich sie nicht haben.

Das mit anderer WLP oder Flüssigmetall auf dem Referenzkühler will ich auch noch testen.
Auf der 5700XT mit sehr ähnlichem Wärmeleitpad hat das schon etwas gebracht.
Ich lass die Karte aber erstmal noch eine Weile im Auslieferungszustand bevor ich mich drüber hermache.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Dezember 2020)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ich habe fast 17k graka Points in Time Spy mit einer 6800er
> Viel mehr gibt die Karte nicht her ...selbst wenn ich die CPU noch höher takte
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/16376436


Noch höher als 5.7ghz? Womit kühlst du?


----------



## Gurdi (24. Dezember 2020)

BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> aber aus irgendeinem Grund legt er nur mehr maximal 1,018 an ersichtlich im GPU-Z


SafeMode vom Treiber. Macht er bei meiner 6800XT auch wenn ich da einfach was reinhacke.


True Monkey schrieb:


> ich habe fast 17k graka Points in Time Spy mit einer 6800er


Nice! Das ist schon nahe dem Optimum, welches Modell hattest du?



<Phoenix> schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Nur 12500
> Die GPU regelt teilweise auf 1700MHz herunter. Ich raffs nicht. In Cyberpunk und World War Z Kann die Karte garnicht genug liefern und schwankt maximal bis 2000MHz herunter, wenn sie Lestung liefern muss.


Mit deiner Kühlung sollte die Karte da eigentlich nahe der 2,2Ghz durchmarschieren. Mach mal ein Monitoring, wie ist das Powerlimit gesetzt bei der Challenger?


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (24. Dezember 2020)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ich habe fast 17k graka Points in Time Spy mit einer 6800er
> Viel mehr gibt die Karte nicht her ...selbst wenn ich die CPU noch höher takte
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/16376436



Mit welchen Settings?


----------



## DaHell63 (24. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Noch höher als 5.7ghz? Womit kühlst du?


Ich tipp mal auf Trockeneis, was ja so sein Spezialgebiet ist.


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit deiner Kühlung sollte die Karte da eigentlich nahe der 2,2Ghz durchmarschieren. Mach mal ein Monitoring, wie ist das Powerlimit gesetzt bei der Challenger?


+10% laut GPU-Z
Oder ist das nicht, worauf du hinaus willst?
Ich kann dir dein Auto komplett auseinander und zusammenbauen sowie diagnostizieren, aber bei PC's bin ich arg unbelesen.

Nach dem Prozedere von Oldnerd bin ich bei Timespy nun auf atemberaubenden 13001. Auf den einen Punkt bin ich besonders stolz...  
Grafik 13170
CPU 12121


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> +10% laut GPU-Z
> Oder ist das nicht, worauf du hinaus willst?
> 
> Nach dem Prozedere von Oldnerd bin ich bei Timespy nun auf atemberaubenden 13001. Auf den einen Punkt bin ich besonders stolz...
> ...



Wer den einzelnen Punkt nicht ehrt... ist die fehlenden 200 nicht wert! 

Wenn ich mir deine Bilder von GPU-Z anschaue, fällt es mir schwer zu glauben, dass das Stocksettings sein sollen.
Ich interpretiere in die Werte rein, dass die Karte rennen soll, aber jemand die Schnürsenkel zusammen gebunden hat.

Hast du manuelles OC aktiviert im Wattman? ich würde mal versuchen das Pt von +10% runter auf +5% und die Spannung anschauen, die gewählt ist (wo steht der Regler)

Stelle mal bei GPU-Z die max. Werte sichtbar!... und lasse mal TimeSpy laufen.. 

Mit "Monitoring" meint Gurdi sowas ... von HWInfo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Dezember 2020)

Die Sensorwerte bei GPUZ sind ja auch Brocken, da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (24. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> SafeMode vom Treiber. Macht er bei meiner 6800XT auch wenn ich da einfach was reinhacke.


Ich frage mich dann allerdings wie Igor das gemacht hat. Ich habe mir in der zwischenzeit ein 6800XT BIOS besorgt, und gleich wie er im Video gesagt hat einfach ins MPT geladen und "Write SPPT". Selbes ergebnis. Sehr eigenartig.

So funktioniert das auf jeden fall mal nicht, jedenfalls nicht mit meinem Treiber (20.11.2).


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (24. Dezember 2020)

Super Weinachten: meine Schwester + Schwager sind hier, ich kurz runter Hallo sagen sie: "so zwanzig sind wir hier: lüften" Also stell ich die Kiste Bier ins Zimmer und feier drei Tage in Night City. Die Welt kann mich grad mal kreuzweise.

17000 mit ner 6800er sind sehr gut!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> Super Weinachten: meine Schwester + Schwager sind hier, ich kurz runter Hallo sagen sie: "so zwanzig sind wir hier: lüften" Also stell ich die Kiste Bier ins Zimmer und feier drei Tage in Night City. Die Welt kann mich grad mal kreuzweise.
> 
> 17000 mit ner 6800er sind sehr gut!



Hehehe... meine Familie ist nicht so bescheuert!
Hab dieses Jahr meine beiden Großväter verloren... 93&94 Jahre. Beide natürlich an einem bekannten Virus verstorben. Der letzte von beiden am Montag. 

Tante ist Altenpflegerin und schäumt vor Wut, weil sie die Krankengeschichte kannte...
Wir feiern ganz normal Weihnachten im Kreis der Familie wie jedes Jahr.

Sorry für den OT!

BTT:
die 17K sind aber schon absolut überdurchschnittlich!  Ich denke bei mir wäre so max. 16K machbar trotz WaKü..
Aber max. OC ist auch nicht mein Ziel! Wenn ich mal ne CPU hab die nicht ständig Bluescreens bastelt... werd ich mal sehen was so im Bereich 200-215Watt geht ... Das Bild oben von mir mit dem GPU-Clock verlauf würde mir schon reichen.. das entspricht bei mir etwa 15500im Timespy... aber der Takt läuft halt stabil durch... ohne dieses Setting, sieht man wie die GPU clock da nervös rum zappelt...



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Ich frage mich dann allerdings wie Igor das gemacht hat. Ich habe mir in der zwischenzeit ein 6800XT BIOS besorgt, und gleich wie er im Video gesagt hat einfach ins MPT geladen und "Write SPPT". Selbes ergebnis. Sehr eigenartig.
> 
> So funktioniert das auf jeden fall mal nicht, jedenfalls nicht mit meinem Treiber (20.11.2).



Also bei mir gings mit MPT... Allerdings muss man glaube ich(!! bin nicht 100% sicher, nur 99%) dazu auch das BIOS der XT auf die Karte flashen, sonst nützt dir die Einstellerei mit MPT nix.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (24. Dezember 2020)

Meine 6900XT ist da!
Hab gleich mal ein paar Benches laufen lassen.
Timespy
Firestrike Ultra
Firestrike Extreme
Firestrike


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (24. Dezember 2020)

Mein Beileid. 

17k krieg ich aus meiner glaube nicht geprügelt. Habe aber grade mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass ich das PPT (Papacke Power Tracking) meines Ryzen 5 3600 falsch eingestellt hatte. Wollte 45 Watt und hab 45 als Wert eingegeben statt 61 *facepalm*. 

Das hat mir jetzt auch noch Grafikpunkte gebracht in Timespy und 500 CPU Punkte. 

Also bleibt mein Wattman Standard Setting: 

Damit komme ich relativ entspannt auf ~15900 Punkte.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

@RXVega56GamingOC Das gehört wie kaum etwas anderes zum Leben dazu! So genug jetzt!

Da scheint dein Kärtchen auf jedenfall eine höhere Chipgüte zu haben als meins... alles unter 950mV im Wattman bei >2300Mhz bewirkt bei mir einen "Instant-Tschüss" Egal ob Spiel oder Benchmark...

Da meine CPU aber zu häufig Bluescreens produziert...wird auch jedesmal der Wattman zurück gesetzt.
Macht also grad wenig Spaß da was zu drehen... Man weiß dann am Ende nicht mehr was alles an was Schuld sein soll...


----------



## Lighting-Designer (24. Dezember 2020)

So und nu noch Timespy Extreme

Graka ist noch mit LuKü und PPT +15%
CPU Stock mit Wakü

EDIT sagt:
Port Royal


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hast du manuelles OC aktiviert im Wattman? ich würde mal versuchen das Pt von +10% runter auf +5% und die Spannung anschauen, die gewählt ist (wo steht der Regler)
> 
> Stelle mal bei GPU-Z die max. Werte sichtbar!... und lasse mal TimeSpy laufen..
> 
> ...


Kein Wattman installiert. Nur die Adrenalin Software und den ASRock Tweaker. Beides jedoch unangetastet was Einstellungen angeht. Monitoring während Timespy siehe unten. Habe HWInfo und GPU-Z nebenher laufen lassen.
Bei HWInfo ist die Y-Achse auf den Maximalwert skaliert.
GPU Z und HWInfo decken sich beim maximalen Shaderclock auf jedenfall NICHT.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Sensorwerte bei GPUZ sind ja auch Brocken, da stimmt was nicht.




Werde nachher beim Daddeln nochmal das Monitoring laufen lassen und den Beweis bringen, dass die Karte auch tatsächlich ihre Leistungen bringt. Nur in Timespy eben nicht so richtig...
Der Monitor kann nur 1080p 60Hz und kein WQHD 144Hz. Aber das sollte der Karte ja egal sein.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Kein Wattman installiert. Nur die Adrenalin Software und den ASRock Tweaker. Beides jedoch unangetastet was Einstellungen angeht. Monitoring während Timespy siehe unten. Habe HWInfo und GPU-Z nebenher laufen lassen.
> Bei HWInfo ist die Y-Achse auf den Maximalwert skaliert.
> GPU Z und HWInfo decken sich beim maximalen Shaderclock auf jedenfall NICHT.



Wattman ist Bestandteil des Treibers. Dann schmeiß den ASROCK Tweaker runter! Wäre ja auch nicht das Erste mal, dass so ein Tool alles durcheinander bringt.

Kannst also das Prozedere nochmal starten... 
1x Asrock Tweaker runter
1x DDU Treiber runter
1x Treiber neu drauf...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Kannst also das Prozedere nochmal starten...
> 1x Asrock Tweaker runter
> 1x DDU Treiber runter
> 1x Treiber neu drauf...
> ...


Gesagt getan.
Maximaler Clock nun 1886 und nurnoch 12500 Punkte im Timespy 

Der Kram in den Bildern ist der Wattman? Okay  Das steht bei mir alles unveränder wie es bei Installation daherkommt


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Dezember 2020)

Ihr seid so fertig, habt ihr an Weihnachten nix besseres zu tun? 
Spaß, danke für eure Postings und eine schöne Zeit für euch und eure Lieben!


----------



## BlueKingMuch (24. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also bei mir gings mit MPT... Allerdings muss man glaube ich(!! bin nicht 100% sicher, nur 99%) dazu auch das BIOS der XT auf die Karte flashen, sonst nützt dir die Einstellerei mit MPT nix.


Im Video sagt er nicht dass er da irgendwas geflasht hätte, nur dass er das 6800XT BIOS ins MPT geladen hätte, mir ist auch nicht bekannt dass man überhaupt schon flashen kann?

Sehr Eigenartig auf jeden fall


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

@<Phoenix> Also irgendwas stimmt doch an deinem System nicht!

du bist von nVidia umgestiegen? nicht, dass da irgendwo irgendwas in der Registry blockiert.... 
du könntest aber jetzt mal das "Manuel" aktivieren und die Einstellungen mal testen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gibt bei mir ~15500 GPU Pkt. in Timespy...


----------



## BlueKingMuch (24. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Das gibt bei mir ~15500 GPU Pkt. in Timespy...



mit den gleichen Settings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @<Phoenix> Also irgendwas stimmt doch an deinem System nicht!
> 
> du bist von nVidia umgestiegen? nicht, dass da irgendwo irgendwas in der Registry blockiert....
> du könntest aber jetzt mal das "Manuel" aktivieren und die Einstellungen mal testen:
> ...


Aber wo der Fehler liegt, keine Ahnung... Ich mache heute Abend Mal das Monitoring bei CP2077
Momentan beschränkt sich das Problem auf das Benchmark, denke ich. Weiß ich aber nicht sicher.
Lasse nachher Mal Reg. Cleaner laufen.

Kann ich die Einstellungen problemlos nutzen, obwohl es eine customkarte ist?


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (24. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Aber wo der Fehler liegt, keine Ahnung... Ich mache heute Abend Mal das Monitoring bei CP2077
> Momentan beschränkt sich das Problem auf das Benchmark, denke ich. Weiß ich aber nicht sicher.
> Lasse nachher Mal Reg. Cleaner laufen.
> 
> Kann ich die Einstellungen problemlos nutzen, obwohl es eine customkarte ist?


Obwohl es eine, oder obwohl es Keine custom Karte ist?


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> Obwohl es eine, oder obwohl es Keine custom Karte ist?


Eine.
ASRock Challenger


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Noch höher als 5.7ghz? Womit kühlst du?


Das ist eine Single Stage Kompressorkühlung
Damit komm ich auf -60°
Mit Trockeneis geht diese CPU  auf über 6 Benchstable
Unter Kokü geht auch 5,8Ghz



> welches Modell hattest du?



Eine Retail ...nichts besonderes


----------



## DARPA (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich lass die 6900XT jetzt erstmal so laufen. Ist doch ok für daily 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anliegender Takt ist abhängig von der Software und Auslastung.

z.B. in Ride 3 (UHD + 150% resolution scale) ca. 2.7 - 2.75 GHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und in Metro Exodus (UHD) nur 2.5 GHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Power Limit is a b*tch 

Übrigens, solange die Boost Table limitiert und nix anderes, ändert es gar nix, wenn ich den Spannungsregler im Wattman runterdrehe. War schon bei 1080 mV aber es wurden weiterhin 1175 angelegt. Leistungsaufnahme, Taktraten alles identisch. Die Karte hat weiterhin nur versucht, den hohen Takt zu erreichen.
Langsam verstehe ich Big Navi und das Tuning.

Ach noch was, wenn ich CPU-Z öffne und dann das Fenster schnell über den Desktop slide, ist es total laggy. Aber nur bei CPU-Z. Beim speichern der Hardware Daten als txt freezt dann das System.
Könnt ihr mal testen, ob das Fenster bei euch auch so laggy ist beim schnellen verschieben?



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also mit dem Referenzkühler kann man echt nicht wirklich übertakten.
> Das Hauptproblem scheint mir aber das Wärmeleitpad auf der GPU zu sein.
> Bei größerer Energiedichte gehen die Temperaturen für den Hotspot ruckzuck durch die Decke.
> 255 Watt Asic sind noch easy ohne übermäßig großes Temperaturdelta,
> ...


Mit dem stock Kühler bin ich auch nicht weit voran gekommen. GPU Hotspot auch immer auf 100°C
Gerade die 6900XT ist ab Werk doch recht zugeschnürt. Was unter Wasser interessant ist zusehen, der Hotspot ist sehr konstant und schwankt um paar Grad. Auch nur ca. 10 Grad höher als GPU Edge. Bei der VII war der im Schnitt viel höher bei identischer GPU Temperatur (50 zu 80-90°C). Und der Hotspot ist auslastungsabhängig viel stärker gesprungen. Die Temperaturen der 6900 dagegen sind extrem stabil.

Ansonsten muss ich immer noch auf die Performance klar kommen. Das Ding ist ne Waffe


----------



## Lighting-Designer (24. Dezember 2020)

Welchen Wasserkühler könnt ihr denn für die 6900XT empfehlen?


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (24. Dezember 2020)

2800MHz sind halt schon geil.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Welchen Wasserkühler könnt ihr denn für die 6900XT empfehlen?


Ich glaube die Auswahl ist nicht so groß aktuell..... 
Ich hab den von ekwb genommen.... Acetal /Nickel. Bin bei den Blöcken nicht so der Plexiglas Fan....


----------



## Duvar (24. Dezember 2020)

Glaub die Junction Temp kann man nicht so einfach bändigen ohne massiven UV.
Hier zB upcoming RX 6800XT MSI Gaming X Trio (mit WLP) und ist schon ein sehr massiver Kühler aber dennoch gehen die Junction Temps durch die Decke.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0yqKhLLmefI:7010

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Linmoum (24. Dezember 2020)

Wobei <=90°C für Luft und 'ne Custom mit (etwas) höherem PL jetzt auch nicht dramatisch sind. Wem das aber immer noch zu viel ist, der muss dann halt den Verbrauch drücken oder auf Wasser gehen. Mit letzterem hab ich +-74°C, wenn ich rund 375W ASIC durchjage. Und das geht auch noch deutlich besser, ich hab nur alte noch vorhandene MX-4 als WLP draufgeklatscht, weil die LM von Thermal Grizzly nicht mehr rechtzeitig gekommen ist. Gut, ich hab u.a. 2 Mo-Ra in meinem Loop, das erleichtert vieles.


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @<Phoenix> Also irgendwas stimmt doch an deinem System nicht!
> 
> du könntest aber jetzt mal das "Manuel" aktivieren und die Einstellungen mal testen:
> 
> ...



Habe die Settings probiert. Keinerlei Veränderung. Gleiche Clockfrequenzen wie vorher in Timespy. 
Habe schon die Windoofs Energiespareinstellungen kontrolliert, die haben im netz scheinbar oft zu schlechten Ergebnissen geführt. Gibts im Bios noch Drosselungen?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

@<Phoenix> Ne.. hmmmm... "Above 4G decoding" aktiviert, "CSM deaktiviert" Im BIOS, das wären jetzt so zwei Kandidaten, wo ich nen Einfluss nicht ganz auschließen kann (Fehlt mir aber ehrlicherweise auch Tiefenkenntnis was die beiden GENAU bewirken... ja ok Speicheradressierung über 4GB..)
Das Problem ist ja bei dir eher, dass du beim zocken die vollen Taktraten bekommst.. nur in 3DMark nicht... oder?

Da ist das, was ich jetzt als nächstes versuchen würde: (Leider!) Windows komplett neu installieren. Irgendwo ist da Verstopfung!


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja bei dir eher, dass du beim zocken die vollen Taktraten bekommst.. nur in 3DMark nicht... oder?
> 
> Da ist das, was ich jetzt als nächstes versuchen würde: (Leider!) Windows komplett neu installieren. Irgendwo ist da Verstopfung!


Exakt!
Das Problem ist nur in 3DMark, siehe Screenshot. Das ist Cyberpunk in 1080p auf maximalen Einstellungen. Dauerhafte 60FPS (limitiert weil wegen 60Hz Monitor, sonst gibts hartes Tearing)

Shader ist nahezu dauerhaft über 1900. Die obere Zeile ist der Bereich von 1920 bis 2240MHz. Und ich bin dafür nur eben mit dem Auto über den Highway gefahren. In Grafiklastigen momenten ging die Shader Frequenz gestern abend an die 2300. Im Peak waren es sogar 24xx für einen Moment. 

Werde im Steam Forum mal direkt in 3DMark einen Thread eröffnen, vielleicht ist das ja ein bekanntes, sehr banales Problem bei dem wir hier schon viel zu tief angreifen


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

@<Phoenix>  Hmm... also irgendwie bricht der GPU Clock aber trotzem mächtig ein....

Das ist "ULTRA" auf QHD bei mir... GPU Clock solche Einbrüche (GPU Stocksetting)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier dann die Stelle wo ich im Treiber das leichte OC zuschalte... viel gleichmäßiger...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methusalem (24. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Exakt!
> Das Problem ist nur in 3DMark, siehe Screenshot. Das ist Cyberpunk in 1080p auf maximalen Einstellungen. Dauerhafte 60FPS (limitiert weil wegen 60Hz Monitor, sonst gibts hartes Tearing)
> 
> Shader ist nahezu dauerhaft über 1900. Die obere Zeile ist der Bereich von 1920 bis 2240MHz. Und ich bin dafür nur eben mit dem Auto über den Highway gefahren. In Grafiklastigen momenten ging die Shader Frequenz gestern abend an die 2300. Im Peak waren es sogar 24xx für einen Moment.
> ...


Den DX-Shadercache hattest du schon gelöscht ?


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Den DX-Shadercache hattest du schon gelöscht ?


Soeben gemacht. Ergebnis nochmal um 800 Punkte verschlechtert


----------



## Methusalem (24. Dezember 2020)

Siehste!

Wirkt sofort.


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Siehste!
> 
> Wirkt sofort.


Du hast aber schon gelesen, dass ich "verschlechtert" geschrieben habe? 
Desweiteren habe ich nun auch im Spiel noch maximal 1950-2000MHz 
2200 wie zuvor gibts nicht mehr. Dafür aber konstante 1950-2000, keine Einbrüche. 

Insgesamt bin ich aber immernoch unzufrieden


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Insgesamt bin ich aber immernoch unzufrieden



Verständlicherweise! Hast du ne uralte Festplatte rumliegen? Wo du zum testen WIndows mal neu installierst? brauchst dann kein Backup usw..  
Nur um mal zu schauen, wie die Karte auf nem neuen System taktet... das sieht alles so aus, als ob da irgendwas reinkrätscht...


----------



## Methusalem (24. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon gelesen, dass ich "verschlechtert" geschrieben habe?
> Desweiteren habe ich nun auch im Spiel noch maximal 1950-2000MHz
> 2200 wie zuvor gibts nicht mehr. Dafür aber konstante 1950-2000, keine Einbrüche.
> 
> Insgesamt bin ich aber immernoch unzufrieden


Mach das mal ruhig mit einer Windows-Neuinstallation.

Bevor man die Registry durchgegangen ist, und da dann hoffentlich den Fehler auch finden konnte, hast du das BS 10-mal neu installiert.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Mach das mal ruhig mit einer Windows-Neuinstallation.
> 
> Bevor man die Registry durchgegangen ist, und da dann hoffentlich den Fehler auch finden konnte, hast du das BS 10-mal neu installiert.



Zumal man, wenn man denn eine olle-Gurken-Platte hat.. nichtmal Datenverlust hat.. geht ja erstmal ums testen...
Wenn man keine hat.. tja dann hast du dennoch recht... bevor man da jetzt irgendwas sucht, was dort wo es ist nicht hingehört...  
Lediglich beim Datenbackup nix vergessen!


----------



## drstoecker (24. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Auswahl ist nicht so groß aktuell.....
> Ich hab den von ekwb genommen.... Acetal /Nickel. Bin bei den Blöcken nicht so der Plexiglas Fan....


Acetal/Cooper ist auch aber gut und ohne rgb Schnickschnack. Plexi brauche sich auch nicht, nur halt bei der distro!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Acetal/Cooper ist auch aber gut und ohne rgb Schnickschnack. Plexi brauche sich auch nicht, nur halt bei der distro!



Kein RGB-Bling-Bling ist aber auch keine Lösung!  ....bringt ~50Mhz on top!!  

(Wobei das RGB an den EKWB auch optisch nicht der Knaller ist)


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Dezember 2020)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Mach das mal ruhig mit einer Windows-Neuinstallation.
> 
> Bevor man die Registry durchgegangen ist, und da dann hoffentlich den Fehler auch finden konnte, hast du das BS 10-mal neu installiert.





0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Zumal man, wenn man denn eine olle-Gurken-Platte hat.. nichtmal Datenverlust hat.. geht ja erstmal ums testen...
> Wenn man keine hat.. tja dann hast du dennoch recht... bevor man da jetzt irgendwas sucht, was dort wo es ist nicht hingehört...
> Lediglich beim Datenbackup nix vergessen!



Meine Installation ist erst von Mitte Ende November...
Das kann doch nicht jetzt schon zu einem Klumpen Dreck verkommen sein  Der letzte Rechner lief 9 Jahre ohne Probleme oder Neuinstallation 

Hätte ich mit TimeSpy nicht angefangen, wäre mir es wahrscheinlich nie aufgefallen und wäre sehr glücklich mit der Performance gewesen 

Nach allem was ich jetzt gemacht habe sind die Punkte um ~500 konstant weniger geworden und der Shader-Clock in TimeSpy ist auf 1860 maximal gefallen...


----------



## Gurdi (24. Dezember 2020)

Frohe Weihnachten Kameraden.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Dezember 2020)

Hier noch was informatives





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=slpeCRvzNmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-jPbigSpdl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Frohes Fest auch von mir an’s TEAM RED, bleibt gesund!


----------



## Michi240281 (25. Dezember 2020)

Mal ne Frage an die Experten OCer hier:

Ich frage mich, ob ich meine 6900XT auf Wakü umbauen soll.  Aktuell läuft sie mit bis zu 2,5GHz und bringt im Timespy 19400 GS. Klar ist das cool wenn ich sehe dass Eure Karten mit 2,8GHz laufen, aber das sind am Ende ja vllt 3-5% Mehrleistung und da frag ich mich einfach, ob das Sinn macht, denn ich habe aktuell keine Wakü und der ganze Spaß würde mich dann locker 500-700€ kosten und die Effizienz der Karte ist wie Igor so schön gesagt hat auch zum Teufel!
Vernünftig wäre das ganze nicht wirklich, oder?


drstoecker schrieb:


> Hier noch was informatives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da frage ich mich, ob man die Software auch bei ner Ref-Karte anwenden kann?!?


----------



## Linmoum (25. Dezember 2020)

Ist halt nüchtern ein weiteres (teures) Hobby im Hardware-Kosmos. Wer Wakü nutzt, macht das in erster Linie wegen

1. Lautstärke (je nach Umfang geht das auch lautlos),
2. Verbrauch, der durch niedrigere Temps natürlich entsprechend (deutlich) sinkt,
3. Maximum an möglicher Performance,
4. Spaß am basteln,
5. ggf. auch aus ästhetischen Gründen.

"Vernünftig" ist eine Wakü nie, wenn man Preis/Leistung als Grundlage bzw. Kriterium erachtet. Aus der Sicht braucht man gar nicht erst damit anfangen. Bei mir ist es vor allem 1., gefolgt von 4., 3. und 2.

Wenn ich die Performance mit (bis zu) 2.8GHz in irgendeinem Spiel "brauche", dann nehme ich sie natürlich mit. Das kommt aber selten vor, weil die auch mit 200-300MHz weniger ausreichend genug ist. Aber man hat halt die Möglichkeit und gerade in UHD können auch wenige fps durchaus mal einen Unterschied an kritischen Stellen machen. Aber ansonsten hab ich natürlich auch wenig Bock, bei mehrstündigen Zock-Sessions da >=350W ASIC durchzujagen. Das ist eher was für Benchmarks und wenn man einfach gucken will, was man Maximal aus der Karte/Architektur rausholen kann. Als 24/7-Szenario lieber schauen, wo für einen selbst der Sweetspot aus Performance, Lautstärke und Verbrauch liegt. Da hat man dank Wakü ja durchaus viele Optionen und kann auch für einzelne Spiele sich entsprechende Profile gestalten. Sowas wie WoW gibt sich natürlich mit deutlich weniger zufrieden, als wenn du jetzt CP2077 auspackst. 

tl;dr
Hast du genug Kohle, ist dir P/L nicht wichtig und hast du Spaß am basteln, dann tu dir keinen Zwang an und leg los. Ansonsten wirst du auch ohne glücklich.  Mit UV kriegt man ja auch Luftkühler auf durchaus angenehme Geräuschpegel.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> "Vernünftig" ist eine Wakü nie, wenn man Preis/Leistung als Grundlage bzw. Kriterium erachtet.


Genau, das. Entweder man will das haben, oder nicht. Niemand brauch es und rational ist das eigenltich nie. Eine 6900x ist aber auch nicht rational, davon mal abgesehen.


----------



## Eyren (25. Dezember 2020)

Wegen der Möglichkeit zum übertakten macht eine WaKü keinen Sinn. 

Das ist wirklich nur etwas weil man daran Spaß hat. Die Kosten und die Arbeit stehen in keinen Verhältnis zu dem was man dabei raus bekommt.  Ich bin jetzt bei? Glaube ungefähr 1000€ für meine Wasserkühlung und was hab ich als nutzen davon?

Etwas kühlere Bauteile was ich aber eigentlich nicht brauche. Hersteller sagt 95°C ist in Ordnung.  Ohne WaKü wurden die Teile 80°C.

Ja in der spitze etwas höherer takt bzw wird dieser stabiler gehalten.  99% der Zeit hab ich ein UV Profil am laufen und jetzt wo die neuen Spiele raus kommen bringt auch das maximale OC nix mehr. Steigerung von 33fps auf 38fps.

Einzige wo es wirklich spürbar ist, ist die Lautstärke.  Egal wie gut so ein Kühler ist, es wird niemals so leise wie 13x600rpm bei maximaler Belastung. 

Aber wie gesagt 700€-1000€ für ein wenig Lüftergeräusche? Eher nicht. 

Spaß am Basteln, die Optik etc. stehen da auf einem ganz anderen Blatt, ja da lohnt sich eine WaKü aufjedenfall.


----------



## elmobank (25. Dezember 2020)

Gestern um 12Uhr ist meine RX6900XT angekommen - hatte nur noch keine Zeit zu basteln.... nervige Arbeit, aber spätestens am Montag dann.

Bei den Wasserkühlern für die Karte gibt es ja aktuell nur Alphacool mit viel rgb und Plexi und EKWB.... Aquacomputer wird wohl im Februar dazu kommen, laut deren Aussage im Forum, solange werde ich wohl warten mit dem Umbau.
Aquacomputer hatte bis jetzt, zumindest in meinen Augen, die Nase etwas weiter vorne bei den Blöcken...
Wenn ich meine aktuelle Karte anschaue, dann kann ich die nur beim Rendern auf maximal 35°C bekommen, sonst chillt die bei 30 bis 32°C.
Würde also erst einmal davon ausgehen, dass sich dieses Bild wiederholen könnte...?
Ansonsten, wie lief der Umbau auf den Wasserblock, keine Probleme oder Hürden aufgetaucht?

Bei meinem Bruder werkelt seit ca. 1 Woche ne 6800 im PC, da der Airflow nicht so doll ist bei ihm, haben wir die GPU-Spannung um 10% reduziert und die Karte rennt immer noch ohne Ende, verbraucht aber nur noch 150 bis 160 Watt laut Anzeige (statt 200)....
Wenn man das so sieht, dann scheinen die Karten wahnsinnig effizient laufen zu können.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Dezember 2020)

@Eyren Ja.... kenne ich, aber zum Thema "Was hab ich davon?" Kann ich noch sagen: Viel Spaß wenn die CPU nicht rund läuft und du innerhalb von 3-4 Tagen 5-6mal  die CPU kontrollierst, ob der Block auf der CPU richtig sitzt oder die CPU richtig im Sockel.... jedesmal Wasser raus.... Hardtubes entfernen.... CPU befummeln... Wasser rein... entlüften....entlüften... entlüften... und von vorn!


----------



## Eyren (25. Dezember 2020)

Kenne das problem 

Aber gehört halt zur WaKü mit dazu.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Dezember 2020)

@elmobank
Es gibt auch noch Blöcke von Bykski

€ 17,43 10％ Rabatt | Bykski 6900 6800 GPU Wasser Kühlung Block, volle Abdeckung Kühler Für AMD Gründer Edition Radeon RX 6900 6800 XT, A-RX6900XT-X https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1Ov5Q

ich bin da aber eher weg von rgb und mir gefallen die von Ek mit Abstand am besten.
Habe die Karte für meinen Kumpel umgebaut und Probleme gab es keine. Sogar das Graphitpad war fast noch komplett auf dem luftkühler.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Dezember 2020)

Also rein optisch finde ich die Heatkiller von Watercool am schönsten... Die gibts auch als Plexiglasfreie Variante...


----------



## drstoecker (25. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also rein optisch finde ich die Heatkiller von Watercool am schönsten... Die gibts auch als Plexiglasfreie Variante...


Was mir daran nicht gefällt sind die abgerundeten Kanten, komme ich nicht mit klar!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Dezember 2020)

Naja... "rund" sin die ja nicht... eher "angephast" oder so...  Is besser für ältere Menschen wie mich, kann man sich nicht so dran stoßen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (25. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Naja... "rund" sin die ja nicht... eher "angephast" oder so...  Is besser für ältere Menschen wie mich, kann man sich nicht so dran stoßen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spekuliere auf diese Optik:


			https://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/2020/kryographics_RX_6800_6900.png
		


Sieht schick und schlicht aus.
EK ist bei mir raus, man sieht gut bei den CPU-Kühlern, das die Leistung nicht zum Preis passt und das ist schade... 
Alphacool ist zu viel rgb für mich und alles durchsichtig sieht komisch aus...
Und die Bykski habe ich keine wirklichen Daten zur Performance bis jetzt gesehen... oder hat da jemand nen Link zu einem entsprechenden Test zur Hand?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Dezember 2020)

Auch cool, vor allem für Spielkinder wie mich mit "Vision"-Display... für mehr Bling-Bling!!!  Hab das auf dem CPU-Block... ganz cool... da lasse ich im 6 Sekunden Takt paar Daten durchwechseln...


----------



## elmobank (25. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Auch cool, vor allem für Spielkinder wie mich mit "Vision"-Display... für mehr Bling-Bling!!!  Hab das auf dem CPU-Block... ganz cool... da lasse ich im 6 Sekunden Takt paar Daten durchwechseln...



Das sollte optinal sein, war es zumindest dis jetzt - darauf würde ich verzichten xD
Schaue da eh nie wirklich hin, also nicht so interessant. Der Rest gefällt mir, schlichtes Design ohne viele Spielerein, evtl. wird der Schriftzug beleuchtet sein, aber der zeigt dann eh nach unten, also nicht sichtbar.

Wie seid ihr eigentlich beim Auslooten des Taktes und der Spannung vorgegangen? Der AMD Treiber ost ja doch anders gestrickt als der MSI Afterburner - welchen Test habt ihr laufen lasden um die Stabilität zu überprüfen?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Dezember 2020)

@elmobank Also PortRoyal (Das AddOn zu 3DMark) soll ganz gut sein um die Stabilität zu testen... Wenn das 2-3 durchgelaufen ist... bin ich immer dazu übergegangen, einfach zu zocken... wenn der Treiber dann chrasht...  

Bei mir ist aber auch so, dass ich auf nem 2.ten Monitor die Daten von HWInfo oder ähnlichen Tools bei zocken anschauen kann.. Alternativ geht auch "raustabben" gerade am Anfang sollte man immer wieder mal nen Blick auf die Werte der Karte werfen... wenn man dann sieht, dass die nicht aus dem Ruder laufen... testet sich die Stabilität beim zocken imho am besten...

aktuell nutze ich dazu dann Cyberpunkt...


----------



## elmobank (25. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @elmobank Also PortRoyal (Das AddOn zu 3DMark) soll ganz gut sein um die Stabilität zu testen... Wenn das 2-3 durchgelaufen ist... bin ich immer dazu übergegangen, einfach zu zocken... wenn der Treiber dann chrasht...
> 
> Bei mir ist aber auch so, dass ich auf nem 2.ten Monitor die Daten von HWInfo oder ähnlichen Tools bei zocken anschauen kann.. Alternativ geht auch "raustabben" gerade am Anfang sollte man immer wieder mal nen Blick auf die Werte der Karte werfen... wenn man dann sieht, dass die nicht aus dem Ruder laufen... testet sich die Stabilität beim zocken imho am besten...
> 
> aktuell nutze ich dazu dann Cyberpunkt...



Okay, also doch nicht so anders wie bei der grünen Konkurenz xD
Ich würde dann wohl erst einnal so vorgehen und schauen, was die Karte @Stock macht, dann wohl erst einmal das Powertarget anheben umd wieder gucken, dann die Spannung reduzieren...
Habt ihr da schon ein paar nützliche Infos zu den oberen und unteren Grenzwerten? Bei der 6800 wird bei UV nur 900mV bzw. 910mV empfohlen, sonst soll die wohl abschmieren können...

Auch nützliche Tipps zum AMD Treiber wären genial xD


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Dezember 2020)

Also wenn ich im Wattman was unter 950...960mV einstelle...  muss ich wahrscheinlich auch den Takt reduzieren... also den Standardtakt hält meine 6800er unter 950mV nicht stabil!  habe ein Setting für leichtes OC.... das ist aber auch nur auf die schnelle zusammengeklickt... da ginge bestimmt noch etwas weniger Pt/Spannung bei gleicher Performance... aber hab ja grad ne andere Baustelle  

Such mal den Thread hier die letzten 2-3 Seiten hab da irgendwo nen Screenshot gepostet...


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Dezember 2020)

Anfang nächstes Jahr (Januar mit Pech vllt. auch Februar?) sollen die neuen Heatkiller 6 Blöcke kommen.
Damit baue ich meine Karte um.


----------



## Michi240281 (25. Dezember 2020)

Die absolut geilsten Kühler sind doch die hier:






						EK Rolls Out the Red Carpet - ekwb.com
					






					www.ekwb.com
				




Die wären meine absolut 1. Wahl, zumindest von der Optik! Aber ist ja auch EKWB, sollte also gut sein, oder? Und dann am besten noch nen Vertical GPU Mount!


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Die absolut geilsten Kühler sind doch die hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RADEON schriftzug ist mal voll häßlich. iiiiiiiiiih


----------



## Eyren (25. Dezember 2020)

Ich steh ja auf die durchsichtigen einfachen Alphacool Blöcke. Keine Ahnung ich finde es einfach schön. Schöner wäre es nur wenn se die auch in satinoptik anbieten würden wie bei den CPU Kühlern.

Dann würde ich mein gesamtes System in Satin basteln und mir sogar mal eine Karte vertikal verbauen.

Ach und für die komischen Leute hier die keine Farben mögen. Man kann so einen Kühlblock auch benutzen ohne das aRGB Kabel irgendwo an zuklemmen


----------



## drstoecker (25. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich steh ja auf die durchsichtigen einfachen Alphacool Blöcke. Keine Ahnung ich finde es einfach schön. Schöner wäre es nur wenn se die auch in satinoptik anbieten würden wie bei den CPU Kühlern.
> 
> Dann würde ich mein gesamtes System in Satin basteln und mir sogar mal eine Karte vertikal verbauen.
> 
> Ach und für die komischen Leute hier die keine Farben mögen. Man kann so einen Kühlblock auch benutzen ohne das aRGB Kabel irgendwo an zuklemmen


Ja dann kaufe ich aber direkt ohne rgb und spare dadurch auch was an Kohle. Ist ja nicht so das ich garkeine rgb mag aber sagen wir mal so ich habe mich dran leid gesehen. Für mich ich etwas ok, dezent ist mir eher was. Hier mal mein letztes System mit „viel“ rgb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (25. Dezember 2020)

Ist doch auch in Ordnung wenn man kein RGB möchte. War eher als Spaß gemeint.

Aber unter uns was meinst du wird der unterschied zwischen den Blöcken sein 1x mit LED und 1x ohne LED?

Glaube nicht das da irgendein Hersteller hingeht und uns einen ordentlichen Rabatt einräumt weil das Ding nicht leuchten kann.

Uuuuuuunnnnnddddd

Dein Wasser bei deinem Bild wurde zu warm!

Der AGB ist dabei eingelaufen! Kennst du doch man soll nicht zu heiß waschen


----------



## <Phoenix> (25. Dezember 2020)

@0ldN3rd
Windows neu installiert auf gleicher Festplatte (Die alte Installation wurde hinterlegt zwecks Datensicherung, nicht mehr bootfähig, aber Daten bleiben erhalten).
Alle Treiber neu installiert, Steam und 3DMark neu installiert
Grafikkarte nun an 2 Slots am Netzteil angeschlossen, vorher war es ein Y-Kabel mit 2x8 Pin

Und siehe da:
Das Ergebnis wurde nochmal schlechter.

Ich habe echt keine Lust mehr...
Mich wundert es halt, dass die Karte nahezu dauerhaft 99% ausgelastet ist, aber nicht dementsprechend arbeitet... Daher auch meine Idee mit den 2 separaten Stromkabeln. TDP ist mit 250W angegeben, sehe davon aber maximal ~215W. Das 750W Netzteil ist definitiv ausreichend dimensioniert


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (25. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> @0ldN3rd
> Windows neu installiert auf gleicher Festplatte (Die alte Installation wurde hinterlegt zwecks Datensicherung, nicht mehr bootfähig, aber Daten bleiben erhalten).
> Alle Treiber neu installiert, Steam und 3DMark neu installiert
> Grafikkarte nun an 2 Slots am Netzteil angeschlossen, vorher war es ein Y-Kabel mit 2x8 Pin
> ...


Also, ich nehme an, du bist nicht ganz so blöd wie ich *lach* und hast nicht chill an?


----------



## <Phoenix> (25. Dezember 2020)

RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> Also, ich nehme an, du bist nicht ganz so blöd wie ich *lach* und hast nicht chill an?


Watt? Erzähl mir mehr.


----------



## Michi240281 (25. Dezember 2020)

Vertical Mount geht wohl nicht wegen PCIe4.0! So ein Mist aber auch!


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (25. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Watt? Erzähl mir mehr.


Naja ich glaube standardmäßig ist das nicht in den radeon treibern aktiviert. 

Wenn du da auf das Einstellungsrädchen gehst und dann im Flyout Grafik (glaube). Da gibt es dann Radeon Chill und wenn das aktiviert ist (was es, wie gesagt Standard nicht ist) werden sie fps limitiert. 

Das hatte ich mal angestellt und vergessen und wunderte mich, dass ich bei Timespy nur 9k statt 16k Punkte habe.


----------



## <Phoenix> (25. Dezember 2020)

RXVega56GamingOC schrieb:


> Naja ich glaube standardmäßig ist das nicht in den radeon treibern aktiviert.
> 
> Wenn du da auf das Einstellungsrädchen gehst und dann im Flyout Grafik (glaube). Da gibt es dann Radeon Chill und wenn das aktiviert ist (was es, wie gesagt Standard nicht ist) werden sie fps limitiert.
> 
> Das hatte ich mal angestellt und vergessen und wunderte mich, dass ich bei Timespy nur 9k statt 16k Punkte habe.


Ach das. Das Menü an sich steht auf "Spiele", da ist Chill deaktiviert. Aber auch Standard und E-Sports macht keinen großen unterschied. Außer das bei E-Sports das Ergebnis ungültig wird


----------



## Gurdi (25. Dezember 2020)

Mal mal bitte eine Run Superposition 1080p Extrem und 4k Optimized.
Deine Karte hat eine 1a Kühlung, ich kann das Ergebnis irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## <Phoenix> (25. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal mal bitte eine Run Superposition 1080p Extrem und 4k Optimized.
> Deine Karte hat eine 1a Kühlung, ich kann das Ergebnis irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen.


Eben im Wattman die Leistungsgrenze auf 10% gestellt. Steht sonst bei 0%. Laut GPUZ ist die Karte mit +10%PPT angegeben...
Anstatt maximalen 215W Leistungsaufnahme sind es ~235W. Also schon eher an dem was ASRock ab Werk angibt. Und siehe da, auch die Frequenzen sind gleich mal im Schnitt 100MHz höher. Leider ist das System nach dem CPU Test abgeschmiert, sodass das Ergebnis nicht sichtbar wurde...

Superposition läd herunter. Super langsam 
Möchtest du bestimmte Monitor-Werte nebenher haben?


----------



## Downsampler (25. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hier noch was informatives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Resolution Slider gab es bei der Radeon 5000er Reihe auch schon in der Sapphire Software.

Euch allen ein frohes Fest!


----------



## Gurdi (25. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Eben im Wattman die Leistungsgrenze auf 10% gestellt. Steht sonst bei 0%. Laut GPUZ ist die Karte mit +10%PPT angegeben...
> Anstatt maximalen 215W Leistungsaufnahme sind es ~235W. Also schon eher an dem was ASRock ab Werk angibt. Und siehe da, auch die Frequenzen sind gleich mal im Schnitt 100MHz höher. Leider ist das System nach dem CPU Test abgeschmiert, sodass das Ergebnis nicht sichtbar wurde...
> 
> Superposition läd herunter. Super langsam
> Möchtest du bestimmte Monitor-Werte nebenher haben?


Ein Ausschnitt aus GPU Z dazu wäre sicher hilfreich.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Dezember 2020)

XFX Radeon RX 6900 XT MERC319 ULTRA gibts gerade bei MF

1349€


----------



## elmobank (25. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> XFX Radeon RX 6900 XT MERC319 ULTRA gibts gerade bei MF
> 
> 1349€


Beim letzten Mal stand da das Referenzdesign dahinter - war zumindest bei meinem Bruder mit der 6800 so xD


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi

Wie sehe ich ob SAM aktiv ist und auch wirklich Genutzt wird...
Denn wie im Video beschrieben sehe ich keinen Großen Speicherbereich!


----------



## DARPA (25. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Bin bei den Blöcken nicht so der Plexiglas Fan....





drstoecker schrieb:


> Plexi brauche sich auch nicht, nur halt bei der distro!


Ich find Plexi ganz praktisch, weil man rein gucken kann was im Block los ist 
Ob noch Luftblasen drin sind, Verfärbungen, Dreck, Verstopfung oder schon Fische drin rumschwimmen

Bin mit dem EK soweit zufrieden. Qualität geht schon klar und Temperaturen sind top.
Klar, WC und AC sind nochmal ne andere Liga. Hatte nen AC auf der 980Ti und der war schon dicker vom Material als die EK.

Beim zocken nutze ich immer irgend nen fps Limiter, aber auch so dass die Karte noch gut ausgelastet ist, und bin im Schnitt bei 300-330 W Asic Power. Hab übrigens wieder auf 2850 gedreht und läuft immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Will aber auch noch testen, wie weit ich mit niedrigeren Spannungsstufen komme. Da ist bestimmt noch Optimierungspotential


----------



## Gurdi (25. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Wie sehe ich ob SAM aktiv ist und auch wirklich Genutzt wird...
> Denn wie im Video beschrieben sehe ich keinen Großen Speicherbereich!


Wenn das bei dir nicht steht ist es auch nicht aktiv.


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Dezember 2020)

Aber im Bios ist beides auf Enable 4G und SAM

Gerade BEIDES im Bios deaktiviert
NEU gestartet
Bios NEU eingestellt auf Aktiv 
und immer noch keinen Großen Speicherbereich  (oder ist dies nur bei Ryzen 3x00 der Fall) ?


----------



## Dudelll (25. Dezember 2020)

Csm aktiv bei dir ? Meine das Igor mal nen Video dazu hatte das sam dann auch nicht geht, bzw wenn man Windows installiert hat mit aktiviertem csm.

Und du brauchst nen ryzen 5000 dafür.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ist doch auch in Ordnung wenn man kein RGB möchte. War eher als Spaß gemeint.
> 
> Aber unter uns was meinst du wird der unterschied zwischen den Blöcken sein 1x mit LED und 1x ohne LED?
> 
> ...



der Block ohne rgb kostet bei Ek rund 15€ weniger!


Michi240281 schrieb:


> Vertical Mount geht wohl nicht wegen PCIe4.0! So ein Mist aber auch!


Im Bios auf 3.0 runzerdtellen dann gehst wieder!


----------



## <Phoenix> (25. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ein Ausschnitt aus GPU Z dazu wäre sicher hilfreich.


Hier mal die Superposition 1080p Extreme:
Metrik von HWInfo und GPU Z
Zuerst Standard (Screen 6 und 8) und als dann mit 5% erhöhtem Powerlimit (Screen 9 und 10).
5% entsprechen den 10W erhöhter Stromaufnahme und der Shader-Clock war im Medium knappe 60-80MHz höher. Hier wird aber auch kein linearer zusammenhand zum Powerlimit bestehen, vermute ich.

10% erhöhen mag ich nicht, weil es nach dem letzten TimeSpy Lauf zum Crash kam.

Habe ich hier vielleicht ein einfaches Treiberproblem, dass die Karte mit verfälschten Werten befeuert?
Oder mangelhafte Wärmeleitpaste? Sodass ein Bauteil auf der Karte hart auf der Bremse steht?

Generell: Wenn eine karte mit 250W TDP beworben wird, egal ob AMD onder Nvidia, erreichen diese das dann auch?

EDIT: SAM aktuell deaktiviert um es auszuschließen...

4K Optimized 9881 Punkte und im Schnitt 20FPS mehr als in 1080p ?! HÄ?


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Dezember 2020)

@Dudelll

Bios UEFI  - War Vorher CSM und nach dem Bios Update steht UEFI im Boot Bios Drinnen
Zudem 5600X als CPU


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Dezember 2020)

@<Phoenix> Also die +10% brauchst du im Wattman nicht einstellen, die +10% bekommt deine Karte schon von ihrem BIOS! Meine Karte ist ne Referenz, die zieht Stock ~203W Wenn ich dann die +10% gebe, komme ich auf die 215~220W.
Wie reden dann hier bei GPU-Z und den +/- Settings im Wattman über die Leistung des Chips der Grafikkarte.... die TDP die du überall liest, ist in dem Zusammenhang, dann der CHIP+Drumrum...also Speicher... BlingBling...Lüfter...usw... (Ganze Karte!) .

Also, wenn ich mir die Werte im GPU-Z bei dir angucke... da stimmt hinten und vorne was nicht!
Die Temperaturen sind OK! Aber Takt&Spannung&Power... das ist nix!

Hast du nen Choomba wo du die Karte mal testen kannst?


----------



## Michi240281 (25. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> RADEON schriftzug ist mal voll häßlich. iiiiiiiiiih


Was? Ist da irgendwas dran falsch? Oder meinst du der leuchtet nicht homogen bzw. eher rosa?


----------



## LordEliteX (25. Dezember 2020)

Hab nochmal bisschen rum probiert was Undervolting betrifft. 
Habe wohl einen eher schlechten Chip erwischt. 975mV bei 2275 ist wohl das Maximum was meine Karte schafft. 

Für höheren Takt brauch ich mehr Spannung und wenn ich versuche die Spannung zu senken stürzen die Spiele ab. 
Speicher Oc bringt gefühlt gar nichts.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Was? Ist da irgendwas dran falsch? Oder meinst du der leuchtet nicht homogen bzw. eher rosa?


 ein glück fällt dir nichts auf. ich habe nichts gesagt.


----------



## Michi240281 (25. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> ein glück fällt dir nichts auf. ich habe nichts gesagt.


Doch erzähl! Nicht dass ich mich im Nachhinein ärgere! Schriftart ist was klobiger, aber sonst?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Dezember 2020)

ich beneide dich, ehrlich, für die abwesenheit des ästhetischen empfinden.
wenn du das stil-massaker nicht sehen kannst, empfehle ich dir mal eine brille aufzusetzen.


----------



## Michi240281 (25. Dezember 2020)

Naja für mich ist die Schrift fetter, dadurch ist das A n ziemlicher Klecks und die Schrift ist eher abgerundet, das Original ist halt eckig! Immerhin sind D und E nicht grundsätzlich falsch, von daher! Schicker ist ohne Zweifel das Original, aber ich denke aus 1m Entfernung mit starker Beleuchtung fällt das sicher kaum bis gar nicht auf!


----------



## Gurdi (25. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> ich beneide dich, ehrlich, für die abwesenheit des ästhetischen empfinden.
> wenn du das stil-massaker nicht sehen kannst, empfehle ich dir mal eine brille aufzusetzen.


Hast du nichts besseres zu tun als an Weihnachten hier im Thread rum zu trollen?


Michi240281 schrieb:


> Naja für mich ist die Schrift fetter, dadurch ist das A n ziemlicher Klecks und die Schrift ist eher abgerundet, das Original ist halt eckig! Immerhin sind D und E nicht grundsätzlich falsch, von daher! Schicker ist ohne Zweifel das Original, aber ich denke aus 1m Entfernung mit starker Beleuchtung fällt das sicher kaum bis gar nicht auf!


Spar dir die Debatte, da kommen keine Sachargumente.


<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Hier mal die Superposition 1080p Extreme:


Bei dir ist offenbar die Boosttable brocken, denkbar das Asrock da nen Bug im Bios hat. 
Stell die Karte doch mal manuell ein, was passiert wenn du den Takt hochziehst?


----------



## <Phoenix> (25. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @<Phoenix>
> 
> Hast du nen Choomba wo du die Karte mal testen kannst?



Leider nicht. Im Freundeskreis haben die meisten eine Konsole oder einen Laptop...



Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du nichts besseres zu tun als an Weihnachten hier im Thread rum zu trollen?
> 
> Spar dir die Debatte, da kommen keine Sachargumente.
> 
> ...



Probiere ich mal. Habe mittlerweile aber wenig Hoffnung 
Habe den Shaderclock stumpf auf 2200 gesetzt, Mem Clock 2100.
Timespy 12300 Punkte.  Laut HWInfo maximal 1856 MHz Shader
Im ersten Grafiklauf flackerte das Bild grün, also garnicht gut...

Mit den Einstellungen die @0ldN3rd mal gepostet hat, bricht der Lauf nach wenigen Sekunden ab. 

Ich schreibe morgen mal ein paar E-Mail an MF, ASRock und AMD. Sehe es nicht ein eine überteuerte Karte zu kaufen und dann noch 3 Tage investieren zu müssen, damit sie funktioniert.
Freundin ist auch schon arg pissig... und ich ebenfalls, da ich eigentlich in Ruhe zocken wollte über die Feiertage


----------



## Gurdi (25. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Probiere ich mal. Habe mittlerweile aber wenig Hoffnung


Hat die Karte vtl. ein DualBios Switch?
Kopier mal bitte mit GPUZ das Bios aus der Karte und lade das mal hier hoch.


----------



## <Phoenix> (25. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat die Karte vtl. ein DualBios Switch?
> Kopier mal bitte mit GPUZ das Bios aus der Karte und lade das mal hier hoch.


Einen Switch hat die Karte meines Wissend nach nicht...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Dezember 2020)

es geht nicht darum ob einzelne buchstaben runder als das original sind oder nicht, auch nicht um farbgebung. also nicht nur. gesamtgestaltung ist eine katastrophe. lässt sich schwer in worte fassen. 
ich erwarte das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EK bringt das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> ich beneide dich, ehrlich, für die abwesenheit des ästhetischen empfinden.
> wenn du das stil-massaker nicht sehen kannst, empfehle ich dir mal eine brille aufzusetzen.



Aber dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind, ist dir schon bekannt?
Oder legst du seit neuestem Fest was für alle schön und ästhetisch ist?
Deine Post hier gerade von dir sehen für mich z.B. auch nicht toll aus,
aber ich werde dir deswegen nicht empfehlen eine Brille zu tragen um das ebenfalls erkennen zu können.

@topic
Ich hab mir jetzt ein sehr feines undervolt Profil gebastelt.
In 5k Witcher 3 etwa 1,9 ghz bei 180 Watt GPU Asic und dabei schön leise.
TimeSpy Last ist deutlich leichter, dort sind es eher 160 Watt GPU Asic.









						I scored 15 685 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (25. Dezember 2020)

Aktivier doch mal in der Trixx Software von Sapphire, Trixx Boost und Radeon Sharpening, mal sehen ob du einen Unterschied siehst in der Bildquali und wie hoch der FPS Boost ist @EyRaptor und auch alle anderen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ich schreibe morgen mal ein paar E-Mail an MF, ASRock und AMD. Sehe es nicht ein eine überteuerte Karte zu kaufen und dann noch 3 Tage investieren zu müssen, damit sie funktioniert.



Hmmm woher kenne ich das????
Ach von meiner AMD Ryzen CPU Baustelle ™️


----------



## <Phoenix> (25. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hmmm woher kenne ich das????
> Ach von meiner AMD Ryzen CPU Baustelle ™️


Ohne Spaß, direkt nach Bestellung hatte ich schon Bedenken ob das jetzt der richtige Spontankauf war...
Jetzt beißt es mir in den Arsch.

MF habe ich schonmal angeschrieben. Mal sehen ob die noch Ideen haben.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Aktivier doch mal in der Trixx Software von Sapphire, Trixx Boost und Radeon Sharpening, mal sehen ob du einen Unterschied siehst in der Bildquali und wie hoch der FPS Boost ist @EyRaptor und auch alle anderen.


Hm, in Witcher 3 hat das jetzt keinen wirklichen Unterschied gemacht.
Trixx kommt aber anscheinend auch nicht gut auf die 5120 x 2880p durch AMDs VSR klar.
Habe ja eigentlich nur einen 1440p Monitor.

Welche Spiele würdest du zum testen vom Sharpener empfehlen?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Einen Switch hat die Karte meines Wissend nach nicht...


Kann in der Table jetzt nichts auffälliges entdecken, leicht erhöhtes PT bei 211 Watt. 10% PT erhöhungen und auch sonst eigentlich alles so wie es sein soll.

Ich vermute bei der Challenger stimmt was nicht im Bios mit der Table. ich würde dir empfehlen deren Support mal zu kontaktieren, eigentlich scheint das ne super Karte zu sein.


----------



## Duvar (26. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hm, in Witcher 3 hat das jetzt keinen wirklichen Unterschied gemacht.
> Trixx kommt aber anscheinend auch nicht gut auf die 5120 x 2880p durch AMDs VSR klar.
> Habe ja eigentlich nur einen 1440p Monitor.
> 
> Welche Spiele würdest du zum testen vom Sharpener empfehlen?


Naja musst halt das Setting für 1440p nehmen^^ (ohne VSR)
Dann vergleichen ob du groß nen Unterschied siehst WQHD vs Trixx Auflösung (geringer als WQHD)

Bei meinem UHD Monitor sieht zb 3200x1800 sehr gut aus.
KP welche Auflösung man bei einem nativen WQHD Monitor nimmt um so gut wie Null Unterschied zu sehen, iwo gabs ne Liste aber frag mich net wo. Glaub sollte bei einem 2560x1440 Monitor 2176x1224 sein, wenns mit Trixx net geht dann manuell ne Custom Resolution einstellen, wobei das vllt schwachsinn wäre bei deiner GPU, dennoch würde mich ein Bildvgl mal interessieren.


----------



## Dudelll (26. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Dudelll
> 
> Bios UEFI  - War Vorher CSM und nach dem Bios Update steht UEFI im Boot Bios Drinnen
> Zudem 5600X als CPU


Wenn vorher csm aktiv war, war das vermutlich auch bei win install so. Versuch mal Windows neu zu installieren ohne das csm aktiv ist.

Am besten auf ner anderen Platte bzw mit komplett reset, also löschen von allen paritionen, weil's ansonsten evtl nichts bringt. Oder schau dir das vid von Igor nochmal an vorher, ich bin mir nicht mehr so sicher, meine aber das csm irgendwie das mbr bzw die Formatierung o.ä. beeinflusst, und deswegen ein drüber installieren evtl nicht reicht.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (26. Dezember 2020)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären was ich im MPT genau verändern muss um meiner 6900XT mal ein bisschen mehr Leistung zu entlocken?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2020)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären was ich im MPT genau verändern muss um meiner 6900XT mal ein bisschen mehr Leistung zu entlocken?


Was willst du denn erreichen?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (26. Dezember 2020)

Höheren Takt der GPU. Will mal sehen was mit LuKü so möglich ist. Im Moment geht se bis auf 2600MHz im Firestrike. Im Timespy  um die 2500MHz. Aber leider immer im Powerlimit.


----------



## bath92 (26. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ohne Spaß, direkt nach Bestellung hatte ich schon Bedenken ob das jetzt der richtige Spontankauf war...
> Jetzt beißt es mir in den Arsch.
> 
> MF habe ich schonmal angeschrieben. Mal sehen ob die noch Ideen haben.



Meine Meinung: Schick das Ding am Montag zurück! Da scheint irgendwas überhaupt nicht zu passen.


----------



## Downsampler (26. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ohne Spaß, direkt nach Bestellung hatte ich schon Bedenken ob das jetzt der richtige Spontankauf war...
> Jetzt beißt es mir in den Arsch.
> 
> MF habe ich schonmal angeschrieben. Mal sehen ob die noch Ideen haben.


Welche Komponenten sind denn in deinem Rechner verbaut?

Welches Netzteil im besonderen?


----------



## <Phoenix> (26. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Schick das Ding am Montag zurück! Da scheint irgendwas überhaupt nicht zu passen.


Ich warte ab was MF und ASRock mir vorschlagen. So fair möchte ich bleiben.
Denn wie @Gurdi sagte, ansonsten ist das eine super Karte!
Sie bringt ja Leistung, nur halt deutlich weniger als gewünscht. Und sie ist super leise und kühl.

@Downsampler 
Board: Asus ROG B550 F Gaming 
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 5800X und darauf ein Scythe FUMA 2
RAM: Corsair Venegance 32GB 3600MHz
Netzteil: BQ Straight Power E11 750W
1x M2 SSD
1x SATA SSD


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ich warte ab was MF und ASRock mir vorschlagen. So fair möchte ich bleiben.
> Denn wie @Gurdi sagte, ansonsten ist das eine super Karte!
> Sie bringt ja Leistung, nur halt deutlich weniger als gewünscht. Und sie ist super leise und kühl.


Das kann eigentlich nicht viel sein,  mit etwas Glück schickt dir Asrock ein Bios mit Selfinstaller und dann läuft alles wie es soll. Ich mein die Temps sind wie bei meiner Wassergekühlten Karte, wenn die richtig läuft ist das echt ein Prachtstück.


----------



## Downsampler (26. Dezember 2020)

Hast du schonmal versucht die GPU neu zu stecken. Dazu den PC am besten auf die Seite legen damit du sie 100% gerade in den Slot stecken und verschrauben kannst.

Die GPU mit 2 Kabeln am Netzteil anschließen, dabei von jedem Kabel jeweils einen Stecker an die Karte und auf der Netzteilseite darauf achten, daß man je Kabel eine Rail vom Netzteil anstöpselt.

Laut dieser Seite https://www.bequiet.com/de/powersupply/1254 nimmt man dafür am Netzteil die Anschlüsse 12V3 und 12V4 mit je 24 A für die Grafikkarte.

An 12V1 und 12V2 mit 20 A die anderen Laufwerke und Komponenten anschließen.

Was du auch noch versuchen könntest wäre ein CMOS Clear. Stromkabel vom Rechner abziehen, Batterie entfernen für 30 min.

Im BIOS den AI Overclock Tuner möglichst komplett abschalten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ich warte ab was MF und ASRock mir vorschlagen. So fair möchte ich bleiben.
> Denn wie @Gurdi sagte, ansonsten ist das eine super Karte!
> Sie bringt ja Leistung, nur halt deutlich weniger als gewünscht. Und sie ist super leise und kühl.



Also ich bin da wirklich gespannt, was der ASRock support schreibt!! Hast du denen auch geschrieben, was wir hier bisher getestet haben und vermuten? Also gezielt nach einem möglichen BUG im BIOS ??


----------



## <Phoenix> (26. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also ich bin da wirklich gespannt, was der ASRock support schreibt!! Hast du denen auch geschrieben, was wir hier bisher getestet haben und vermuten? Also gezielt nach einem möglichen BUG im BIOS ??



Ja das habe ich. Habe geziel nach BIOS Problemen gefragt.



Downsampler schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal versucht die GPU neu zu stecken. Dazu den PC am besten auf die Seite legen damit du sie 100% gerade in den Slot stecken und verschrauben kannst.
> 
> Die GPU mit 2 Kabeln am Netzteil anschließen, dabei von jedem Kabel jeweils einen Stecker an die Karte und auf der Netzteilseite darauf achten, daß man je Kabel eine Rail vom Netzteil anstöpselt.
> 
> ...


Ausbauen werde ich sie gleich nochmal. Wollte nochmal schräg hineinschauen ob ich Probleme mit den Wärmeleitpads erkennen kann. 
Karte ist bereits mit 2 separaten Kabeln angeschlossen. Das habe ich gestern bereits probiert. Strom scheint genug anzukommen, sonst würde das System abschalten. Bei dem Netzteil ist nicht genau sichtbar, welcher Anschluss genau V1-4 ist. 
CMOS reset wird es nicht bringen, denke ich. Habe das Bios bereits geupdatet und WIndows neu installiert um Kompatibiltätsprobleme mit alten Versionen/Treibern auszuschließen.


----------



## Downsampler (26. Dezember 2020)

Hängt sich der Benchmark auf oder wird der aktuelle Durchlauf beendet und vom Benchmark ein Fehler gemeldet?

Was steht denn im Windows Protokoll wenn der Timespy abstürzt?

Oder hängt sich der gesamte PC auf?

Es gab hier auch jemanden, der das Problem hatte, daß sich beim Taktausloten der gesamte Treiber zerschießt und er nach jedem Treiberabsturz diesen mit DDU entfernen und neu installieren mußte.






						Undervolting "zerlegt Radeon Treiber 20.12.1" Vega 56
					

MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 Air Boost 8G OC  Ich bin gerade am herumprobieren mit UV+OC. Jedenfalls, wenn das Benchmark-Programm abschmiert oder ich Grafikfehler durch zu starkes UV erhalte und dabei eine Fehlermeldung vom Radeon Treiber erhalte, dass dieser nicht mehr funktioniert, dann läuft die...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Scheint eine Besonderheit des neuen 20.12.1 Treibers zu sein.

Die Belegung der Netzteilanschlüsse findest du im Handbuch des Netzteils:



			https://www.bequiet.com/admin/ImageServer.php?ID=5efeca15481@be-quiet.net&rand=77241472d6195059e17375bb2a774b15&lang=2&force=true&download=true&omitPreview=true


----------



## Pascal3366 (26. Dezember 2020)

Es ist gerade eine XFX RX 6900 XT MERC 319 ULTRA bei Mindfactory auf Lager für 1349€

Taugt die Karte ?


----------



## openSUSE (26. Dezember 2020)

Es scheint dass die Tage mehrere BigNavis verfügbar werden. Habe nun seit Mi 6 mitteilungen über einen baldigen versand bzw Wahre schon unterwegs. Ich lass mal kommen was da kommt. :O
Die XFX RX 6900 XT MERC 319 ULTRA ist auch zu mir unterwegs, mit Glück kommt die am Montag.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (26. Dezember 2020)

Hast du unter Last mal geschaut, ob sich deine CPU auch hoch taktet?
Eventuell mal Timespy Extreme oder Firestrike Ultra  laufen lassen und dann die Taktraten von CPU und GPU beobachten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <Phoenix> (26. Dezember 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hängt sich der Benchmark auf oder wird der aktuelle Durchlauf beendet und vom Benchmark ein Fehler gemeldet?
> 
> Was steht denn im Windows Protokoll wenn der Timespy abstürzt?
> 
> Oder hängt sich der gesamte PC auf?



Weder noch. Das der Benchmark abgestürzt ist war nur 1x der Fall mit Oldnerds konfig. Windows lief weiter. Timespy hat's beendet mit Fehler, bin aber nicht weiter drauf eingegangen.

Grafikkarte ist an PCI 1 und 2 am NT angeschlossen.

Nach vollständiger Neuinstallation von Windows und Treibern war die Kartenleistung genauso wie zuvor. Nach Installation habe ich an nichts herumgespielt


----------



## Lighting-Designer (26. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich, ob man die Software auch bei ner Ref-Karte anwenden kann?!?


Ja die Trixx Software funktioniert auch mit der Referenzkarte.


----------



## DARPA (26. Dezember 2020)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Höheren Takt der GPU. Will mal sehen was mit LuKü so möglich ist. Im Moment geht se bis auf 2600MHz im Firestrike. Im Timespy  um die 2500MHz. Aber leider immer im Powerlimit.


Du musst im MPT nur den Wert "Power Limit GPU" erhöhen. Dann Write SPPT und neustarten.
Aber dreh die Lüfter schonmal auf


----------



## <Phoenix> (26. Dezember 2020)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Hast du unter Last mal geschaut, ob sich deine CPU auch hoch taktet?
> Eventuell mal Timespy Extreme oder Firestrike Ultra  laufen lassen und dann die Taktraten von CPU und GPU beobachten.


Habe dir mein Firestrike Ultra Ergebnis angehangen.  Demo, Grafik Test 1, 2 und, Physics und Combined Test
CPU Auslastung durchgehend eher gering


----------



## gbm31 (26. Dezember 2020)

Aktueller Stand:

1100mV GFX, 1000mV SOC, PT 261W, Target Temp 87°C via MPT
2600MHz GPU, 2150MHz fast VRAM, PT +15% (=300W) via Wattman

Leistungsverbesserung gegenüber dem reinen Wattmantuning (2650MHz GPU, 1153mV, PT 293W) durch höheren Durchschnittstakt trotz weniger Maximaltakt bei geringeren Temperaturen.

Hält auch stundenlangem Loopen von RTX Benches und Zocksessions in CP2077 und Control stand.

Ich weiss echt nicht ob ich meine Wakü wirklich nochmal in Betrieb nehmen soll...


----------



## Downsampler (26. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Weder noch. Das der Benchmark abgestürzt ist war nur 1x der Fall mit Oldnerds konfig. Windows lief weiter. Timespy hat's beendet mit Fehler, bin aber nicht weiter drauf eingegangen.
> 
> Grafikkarte ist an PCI 1 und 2 am NT angeschlossen.
> 
> Nach vollständiger Neuinstallation von Windows und Treibern war die Kartenleistung genauso wie zuvor. Nach Installation habe ich an nichts herumgespielt


Da sollte jeweils ein Kabel in PCIe 1 und eins in PCIe 3 stecken, um sicherzugehen, daß Rail 12V3 und 12V4 verwendet werden. Steht im Handbuch zum Netzteil auf Seite 33.


----------



## DARPA (26. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand:


Schöne Settings 

Wieviel schluckt sie bei dir mit 1100 mV ?


----------



## gbm31 (26. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Schöne Settings
> 
> Wieviel schluckt sie bei dir mit 1100 mV ?


Na die 300W die ich ihr genehmige. 

Allerdings hängt sie nicht mehr ständig im PT-Limit wie früher, sondern man sieht jetzt öfter die 1100mV dauerhaft anliegen bei stabilem Takt, und PT bei 270-290.

Früher lagen die 293W ständig an und der Takt und die Spannung gingen munter rauf und runter.

Ich hol sie also langsam aus dem PT Limit in den Bereich des Spannungslimits zum gewünschten (konstanteren) Takt.

Kann man sich jetzt streiten was effektiver ist... Möglichst hoher Takt bei unangestrengten Szenen (Drehzahl) vs. konstanterem Verlauf ohne die relativen Einbrüche bei angestrengten Szenen (Hubraum) - ich mag Hubraum


----------



## <Phoenix> (26. Dezember 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Da sollte jeweils ein Kabel in PCIe 1 und eins in PCIe 3 stecken, um sicherzugehen, daß Rail 12V3 und 12V4 verwendet werden. Steht im Handbuch zum Netzteil auf Seite 33.



Ah okay, das Handbuch habe ich nicht, da ich das NT als B-Ware gekauft habe - denn eben dieses Handbuch fehlte. 
Habe die Kabel umgestöpselt, hat aber auch nichts gebracht... 

ASRock Support arbeitet erst wieder am 04.01.


----------



## Michi240281 (26. Dezember 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Es gab hier auch jemanden, der das Problem hatte, daß sich beim Taktausloten der gesamte Treiber zerschießt und er nach jedem Treiberabsturz diesen mit DDU entfernen und neu installieren mußte.


Das war ich!

Mal ne Frage: Was haltet Ihr davon, unter der Backplate der Ref-Karte was an Wärmeleitpads zu montieren? Hab gelesen das soll ein paar °C bringen und so aufwändig ist´s ja nicht!

Und dann noch ne andere Frage: gibts evtl ne Alternative zur Backplate mit bissel RGB? Am coolsten wäre nen RX 6900 XT Schriftzug! 😉


drstoecker schrieb:


> Im Bios auf 3.0 runzerdtellen dann gehst wieder!


Ja gut aber dann hab ich ja deutlichen Durchsatzverlust! Es gibt aber wohl recht neu Riserkabel von LINKUP in der V2, bei denen 4.0 auch tatschlich läuft!
Ich glaube aber ich verwerfe den Gedanken mit dem Senkrechteinbau wieder, vermutlich ist das der Wärmeabfuhr nicht sonderlich zuträglich.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Was haltet Ihr davon, unter der Backplate der Ref-Karte was an Wärmeleitpads zu montieren? Hab gelesen das soll ein paar °C bringen und so aufwändig ist´s ja nicht!


Macht Sinn, bringt denke ich nicht viel, aber es spricht nichts dagegen die BP einzubinden.



gbm31 schrieb:


> Na die 300W die ich ihr genehmige.
> 
> Allerdings hängt sie nicht mehr ständig im PT-Limit wie früher, sondern man sieht jetzt öfter die 1100mV dauerhaft anliegen bei stabilem Takt, und PT bei 270-290.
> 
> ...


11700 im 1080p Ex sind schon wirklich gut. Meine Balanced Setting kommt auf folgende Werte mittlerweile.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <Phoenix> (26. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi @0ldN3rd @Downsampler 
Ich habe eine neue Erkenntnis zu meiner Grafikkarte! Habe in 3DMark den PCIexpress Bandbreiten Test laufen lassen. 25,91Gb/s
Der Test lief mit einem konstanten Shader-Clock von 2280 durch!!!

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, verwirrt mich das nur noch mehr


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich komme mit 5900X+RX6800 auf 24.58Gb/s in dem Test...


----------



## <Phoenix> (26. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich komme mit 5900X+RX6800 auf 24.58Gb/s in dem Test...


Ich glaube darauf kommt es auch nicht an. Viel interessanter ist, warum rennt die Karte in dem Test wie blöd?!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Dezember 2020)

naja, weil es dabei ja nur um die Bandbreite der PCIe Schnittstelle geht... und nicht ums Rendering... da bricht deine Karte irgendwie zusammen....


----------



## elmobank (26. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ich glaube darauf kommt es auch nicht an. Viel interessanter ist, warum rennt die Karte in dem Test wie blöd?!



Boardpartnerkarte oder das Referenzdesign von AMD?
Okay, nen eigenes Modell vom Boardpartner. Was sagen denn die Temps im Benchmark, bevor er crasht? Nicht das eine Temperatur die Notbremse zieht?


----------



## Michi240281 (26. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand:
> 
> 1100mV GFX, 1000mV SOC, PT 261W, Target Temp 87°C via MPT
> 2600MHz GPU, 2150MHz fast VRAM, PT +15% (=300W) via Wattman
> ...


Was macht die Karte so im Timespy?

Und noch ne wichtige Frage: läuft die Karte so auch mit -10% PL stabil? Ich finde das nämlich doof, dass ich fürs OC und fürs UV Profil verschiedene MPT Settings brauche. Wäre cool, wenn man das einfach nur übers PL regeln könnte. Hier könnte man die -10% ja auch noch übers MPT weiter reduzieren, oder?


----------



## gbm31 (26. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Was macht die Karte so im Timespy?
> 
> Und noch ne wichtige Frage: läuft die Karte so auch mit -10% PL stabil?



19 783

Bei unveränderten Werten für Spannung und Taktvorgabe läuft die Karte mit weniger PT-"Freigabe" eher stabiler als mit mehr. Du verbietest ihr ja damit nur in die höheren Stages zu gehen.


----------



## Pascal3366 (26. Dezember 2020)

Die XFX 6900 XT MERC ist bei Mindfactory weiterhin auf Lager (https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...A-DDR6-Drei-Luefter-256bit--Reta_1388407.html)

Irgendwas stimmt doch mit der Karte nicht wenn die niemand kauft 


Update: Mindfactory hat jetzt auch eine Reference auf Lager








						16GB XFX Radeon RX 6900 XT DDR6 Drei-Lüfter 256bit - RX 6900 XT | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von XFX | 16GB XFX Radeon RX 6900 XT DDR6 Drei-Lüfter 256bit :: Lagernd :: über 40 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Michi240281 (26. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> 19 783
> 
> Bei unveränderten Werten für Spannung und Taktvorgabe läuft die Karte mit weniger PT-"Freigabe" eher stabiler als mit mehr. Du verbietest ihr ja damit nur in die höheren Stages zu gehen.


Das klingt gut! Problem ist nämlich, dass zumindest meine Karte mit 1000mV SOC nicht mehr mit den stock Settings für Standard und leise lief und ich habe keine Lust ständig mit dem MPT umstellen zu müssen.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (26. Dezember 2020)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Die XFX 6900 XT MERC ist bei Mindfactory weiterhin auf Lager (https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...A-DDR6-Drei-Luefter-256bit--Reta_1388407.html)
> 
> Irgendwas stimmt doch mit der Karte nicht wenn die niemand kauft
> 
> ...


Warum die keiner kauft? Na weil immer noch überteuert.
Vielleicht haben es die Leute langsam kapiert und können endlich warten bis sich die Preis der UVP nähern.

Ich würde die xfx auch kaufen...denke so 1100 ist okay für ne custom.
Aber mit 34cm könnte es ganzschön eng werden in meinem Gehäuse UND sie ist drei Slot dick.
Was ist wohl besser? Eine 3 Slot Karte ohne Lüfter unter der Graka oder lieber eine etwas schmalere aber dafür dünne 120er drunter?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## elmobank (26. Dezember 2020)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Die XFX 6900 XT MERC ist bei Mindfactory weiterhin auf Lager (https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...A-DDR6-Drei-Luefter-256bit--Reta_1388407.html)
> 
> Irgendwas stimmt doch mit der Karte nicht wenn die niemand kauft
> 
> ...



Es handelt sich, gemäß Bild, um das Referenzdesign, also keine Boardpartnerkarte, dort wurde nur ein Aufkleber an der Seite angebracht und zum Teil nicht mal das.
Somit ist die Karte einfach zu teuer, da hier eigentlich die UVP zählt, aber da kommt halt nochmal Luftfracht (und Coronazuschlag) drauf. Macht dafür aber die Karte nicht schlechter xD


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Dezember 2020)

@elmobank Luftfracht?? Wie kommt man auf sowas? 

MF hat 2 6900XT eine MERC319 und eine Referenzdesign. Die MERC319 stellt eine der bisher besten Customs dar! und die Referenz ist halt Referenz... für Wakü interessant.

UVP bedeutet Unverbindlich Preisempfehlung und nicht etwa "verbindlicher Preisbefehl".

Mir passen die Preise zwar auch nicht, aber ich glaube auch nicht daran, dass wir in absehbarer Zeit bei den GPU's UVP Preise sehen werden.
Also kann und muss jeder für sich entscheiden was er macht! ich habe die Ref. 6800 für 719,- anstatt 579,- gekauft.
Der Unterschied ist aktuell: Ich habe eine! Viele andere warten noch auf UVP, denn die Mengen im AMD Shop sind wohl eher überschaubar...

Aufgrund der Tatsache das weltweit sämtliche Lieferketten durch Corona unterbrochen wurden und erst ganz langsam wieder in Gang kommen.. sind aktuell die Frachtpreise für Seecontainer explodiert!

Woher ich das weiß? Weil ich in einem Unternehmen arbeite mit Niederlassungen in jedem 1. und 2. Welt Land. Produktionstätten in DE/USA und China. Und selbst in China haben wir in der Fertigung Probleme Rohmaterial zu bekommen. 
Und ich kann auch sagen, dass die Wirtschaft weltweit eingebrochen ist.. außer in China... da werden wir in 2020 mit einem ordentlichen + rausgehen.

Was ich eher denke, ist dass alles was in nächster Zeit auf den Markt kommt wird Stück für Stück höhere UVP mitbringen... und dann wird in der nächsten Runde weiter gejammert, wie bei den Zen3 CPU's im November...


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2020)

Viel Ware in dem Bereich kommt derzeit auch mit dem Zug über die Seidenstraße.


----------



## elmobank (26. Dezember 2020)

@0ldN3rd 
Da es immer wieder so kleine Mengen sind, lohnt sich die Seefracht aufgrund dieser Preisexplosion (5 bis 10x so teuer wie vor Corona) nicht mehr. Deswegen gehe ich persönlich davon aus, dass die Mengen per Luftfracht ankommen, die Preise sind dort dann fast identisch, nur mit dem Vorteil, dass die deutlich schneller vor Ort ist.
Und der zusätzliche Betrag wird dann 1:1 weiter an den Kunden gereicht (+Corona-Zuschlag bei alternate z.B. Gigabyte 6900XT bei mf: 1279€ bei alternate 1399€).

Und so kurzfristig und ungeplant, wie die Ware zu den Shops kommt (kein konkreter Liefertermin), muss es in meinen Augen Luftfracht sein, die Schiffscontainer lohnen sich erst wieder, wenn größere Mengen gesammelt werden, dann dürfte sich der Preis Richtung UVP bewegen. Ich habd mir aus dieswm Grund die besagte 6900XT bei mf gekauft, Referenzdesign von Gigabyte (billiger Aufkleber einfach zu dem AMD Schriftzug geklebt xD.

Bei der 6800 wären es dann ungefähr 24% Aufpreis, bei meiner 6900XT 28% jeweils zur UVP. Kann man akzeptieren fürs "jetzt haben wollen" oder man lässt es einfach, da gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2020)

Man muss auch dazu sagen das man durch die aktuelle Lage sehr gute Preise für seine Altkarte bekommt.
Meine V56 Strix hab ich für 250 verkauft, das hab ich nicht mal bezahlt für das Teil.


----------



## gecan (26. Dezember 2020)

genau,
zb meine 3 monate alte 5700xt habe ich für 360 euro gekauft und für 397 euro verkauft


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin recht Sicher, dass es keine Luftfracht ist.. Wir sind froh, wenn wir zwischendurch mal paar m³ in einem Seecontainer bekommen... 2019... kam unser Rohmaterial in kompletten Containern! Das ganze Logistiksystem hintendran ist komplett im Eimer! Das Problem wird sich 2021 auch nicht in Rauch aufllösen selbst wenn man sagt Corona war nur ein Spaß - Jetzt machen wir wieder normal weiter...

Die Lieferungen kommen in Hamurg, oder den NL per Schiff an.. gehen dann an Großhändler, die manchmal zu Shops wie MF oder Caseking gehören.. Ich denke die Verteilung welcher Shop wann was bekommt obliegt dann in erster Linie dem Großhändler.... Oft auch von einem Logistiker in CN .. wenn der den Container nicht mit RX6800 und ZEN3 vollstopft, sondern noch paar Fernseher dazu stopft... hat da keiner einen Einfluß...

Aber keine Fernseher reinzupacken und nur RX6800 kann sich der Logistiker aktuell nicht leisten! (Fernseher ist nur mal als Platzhalterbeispiel genannt)
Das stecken Dinge in der Logistikette fest, wo Strafzahlungen im Raum stehen, wenn der Sarotti nicht ankommt...
Da stecken Dinge wo aktuell Preise von 400-500% gezahlt werden... da ist 999,- für ne Custom 6800XT mit paar % Aufschlag auf Ref.UVP Peanuts...


@Gurdi & @gecan  HEEEEE!!!! Jetzt ist aber mal gut!!! Meine 5700XT mit EKWB-Block will hier keiner..


----------



## elmobank (26. Dezember 2020)

@0ldN3rd 
Ich bin leider nicht in der Logistik im Unternehmen tätig, ich merke nur, das es aktuell eine sehr gute Nachfrage nach diversen Materialien für die elektro Branche gibt - die Firma in der ich tätig bin produziert das fertige Material, was die Kunden dann für Kondensatoren oder ähnliches verwenden.

Eigentlich ist es auch egal, obs nun per Schiff oder Luft kommt, den Aufpreis zahlt der Kunde aktuell und entweder macht man es mit oder wartet noch einige Monate bis es sich wieder bessert.

Muss dann auch noch mal meine Titan zum Verkauf einstellen... mal schauen wo ich das mache Buch oder kleine Bucht - hier hab ich noch nix verkauft xD.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Dezember 2020)

@elmobank Ja mit dem verkaufen, bin ich hin und hergerissen... habe hier bisher nur Verkäufe getätigt und schon das eine oder andere Problem gehabt... Denke werde künftig auch wieder häufiger auf die Bucht zurückgreifen, wobei ich dort bereits richtig auf die Frxxx geflogen bin...

Alles nicht so dolle...


----------



## <Phoenix> (26. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> Boardpartnerkarte oder das Referenzdesign von AMD?
> Okay, nen eigenes Modell vom Boardpartner. Was sagen denn die Temps im Benchmark, bevor er crasht? Nicht das eine Temperatur die Notbremse zieht?


Temperaturen sind kein Thema. Core 55 und junction 65°C Es crasht auch nichts. Die Performance ist einfach mies.


----------



## elmobank (26. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Temperaturen sind kein Thema. Core 55 und junction 65°C Es crasht auch nichts. Die Performance ist einfach mies.



Wie sieht es in normalen Spielen (kein synthetischer Benchmark) aus, genauso oder verhält sich die Karte dort normal?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (26. Dezember 2020)

Was bekomm ich denn wohl für meine V64 Nitro+ ?


----------



## elmobank (26. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @elmobank Ja mit dem verkaufen, bin ich hin und hergerissen... habe hier bisher nur Verkäufe getätigt und schon das eine oder andere Problem gehabt... Denke werde künftig auch wieder häufiger auf die Bucht zurückgreifen, wobei ich dort bereits richtig auf die Frxxx geflogen bin...
> 
> Alles nicht so dolle...



Ja, das ist nicht so doll, wenn es schief geht... kann aber überall passieren...
Bis jetzt hatte ich immer Glück gehabt, hoffe das es mit meiner alten Karte auch wieder klappt. Sonst ist gebrauchte Hardware immer im nähreren Dunstkreis verkauft worden, nur hat keiner eine WaKü, also muss ich die anderweitig veräußern - aber erst einmal schaien, was die RX6900XT so tut, wird aber wohl vor Montag nichts mehr...


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2020)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Was bekomm ich denn wohl für meine V64 Nitro+ ?


250-300€



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @elmobank Ja mit dem verkaufen, bin ich hin und hergerissen... habe hier bisher nur Verkäufe getätigt und schon das eine oder andere Problem gehabt... Denke werde künftig auch wieder häufiger auf die Bucht zurückgreifen, wobei ich dort bereits richtig auf die Frxxx geflogen bin...
> 
> Alles nicht so dolle...


Stell das Teil rein und gut ist, ich hab auch noch einen Referenzkühler über glaube ich.


----------



## elmobank (26. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Stell das Teil rein und gut ist, ich hab auch noch einen Referenzkühler über glaube ich.



Den Referenzkühler hab ich auch noch xD
Naja, erst einmal alle Daten über die Karte sammeln und Speichern, also Benchmarks und die Spannungskurve im MSI Afterburner - die Karte ist ja sehr genügsam gewesen, GPU bei 0.95V taktet fröhlich auf fast 2GHz xD

War damals nir sehr erstaun, dass die Vaporchamber bei der Karte nicht extra fixiert ist, ist ja nur irgendwie "eingeklempt" gewesen, nicht wie bei Big Navi...

Schauen wir mal, der Markt sollte aktuell eine guten Preis bieten, damit sollte der Aufpreis zur RX6900XT fast erledigt sein.
Noch kann ich kein wirklich gutes Bild von der Karte machen - ist noch eingebaut. Wohl am Montag dann, dann wird die 6900XT auch ausprobiert - kurz geschaut, ist noch genug Schlauch da und damit kann ich den WaKü-Kreis brücken ^^


----------



## Pascal3366 (26. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> @0ldN3rd
> Da es immer wieder so kleine Mengen sind, lohnt sich die Seefracht aufgrund dieser Preisexplosion (5 bis 10x so teuer wie vor Corona) nicht mehr. Deswegen gehe ich persönlich davon aus, dass die Mengen per Luftfracht ankommen, die Preise sind dort dann fast identisch, nur mit dem Vorteil, dass die deutlich schneller vor Ort ist.
> Und der zusätzliche Betrag wird dann 1:1 weiter an den Kunden gereicht (+Corona-Zuschlag bei alternate z.B. Gigabyte 6900XT bei mf: 1279€ bei alternate 1399€).
> 
> ...


OK das klingt plausibel


----------



## hellm (27. Dezember 2020)

Wie es scheint lässt sich bei Navi21 tatsächlich mindestens ein weiterer Level bei den Timings freischalten. Dafür müsst ihr im MPT bei den Overdrive Limits eine 2 unter Memory Timing Control eintragen.


----------



## Duvar (27. Dezember 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Wie es scheint lässt sich bei Navi21 tatsächlich mindestens ein weiterer Level bei den Timings freischalten. Dafür müsst ihr im MPT bei den Overdrive Limits eine 2 unter Memory Timing Control eintragen.


Und bringts auch was bzw was sagen deine Tests dazu?
Mir sagt es nix, da ich weder das MPT kenne noch in den letzten Jahren ne AMD Karte hatte^^


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Und bringts auch was bzw was sagen deine Tests dazu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Läuft^^ Bringt mir nochmal +150 Punkte im Time. Wie geil ist dass denn.


----------



## Duvar (27. Dezember 2020)

Was macht es genau, ich kenn mich net aus bei AMD GPUs oder dem Tool, schärfere Timings oder höherer VRAM Takt?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

Schärfere Timings auf dem Vram. In Verbindung mit dem Cache sind die Timings alles bei dem Ding, mehr Takt bringt kaum etwas.

@hellm Du bist mein Held, die ganze Zeit versuche ich schon die 19,5 zu knacken mit der Standard ASIC und scheitere immer knapp daran^^


----------



## Duvar (27. Dezember 2020)

Lief dein VRAM mit 2150MHz (also maxed out) und macht noch zusätzlich noch schnellere Timings mit als die ohnehin schon Fast Timings im Treiber? Bringts auch bissl was in Games?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Lief dein VRAM mit 2150MHz (also maxed out) und macht noch zusätzlich noch schnellere Timings mit als die ohnehin schon Fast Timings im Treiber? Bringts auch bissl was in Games?


Ja alles max, in Games muss ich erstmal testen. Ich berichte morgen.


----------



## gbm31 (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich werds auch morgen testen, von standard auf fast bringt schon genauso viel wie von 2000 auf 2150...


----------



## <Phoenix> (27. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> Wie sieht es in normalen Spielen (kein synthetischer Benchmark) aus, genauso oder verhält sich die Karte dort normal?


Ich kann Cyberpunk auf 1080p auf Ultra spielen und habe zwischen 55 und 60 FPS. Bei 60 begrenzt weil 60Hz Monitor.

Shaderclock bricht aber auch hier teilweise ein und ist alles andere als konstant. Jedoch werden auch Mal 2100-2300 MHz erreicht... Ein paar Seiten zuvor habe ich dazu Mal ein Monitoring gepostet. Binde ich dir hier morgen nochmal ein.

@elmobank siehe hier:





						AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread
					

Noch höher als 5.7ghz? Womit kühlst du?  Ich tipp mal auf Trockeneis, was ja so sein Spezialgebiet ist.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## hellm (27. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> [..]
> @hellm Du bist mein Held, die ganze Zeit versuche ich schon die 19,5 zu knacken mit der Standard ASIC und scheitere immer knapp daran^^


Gerne.  Hast du auch mitbekommen das man seit dem 6900XT Release Treiber auch bei den anderen Navi21 Karten die Spannung auf max 1175mV erhöhen kann? Soweit ich gehört habe auch das TDC Limit auf maximal 320A.
Kann aber auch sein das die Spannung mit nem Workaround höher funzt, also nicht über Wattman. Aber ich weiß im Prinzip auch nicht was geht und was nicht, ich hab auch diesmal wieder keine Navi gekauft. Hatte ein Angebot für ne 2080Ti mit sehr guter A-GPU und hab zugeschlagen.


----------



## Linmoum (27. Dezember 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Wie es scheint lässt sich bei Navi21 tatsächlich mindestens ein weiterer Level bei den Timings freischalten. Dafür müsst ihr im MPT bei den Overdrive Limits eine 2 unter Memory Timing Control eintragen.


Nice, danke dafür.  Vorher war ich bei +-11000.









						I scored 11 577 in Port Royal
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## BlueKingMuch (27. Dezember 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Gerne.  Hast du auch mitbekommen das man seit dem 6900XT Release Treiber auch bei den anderen Navi21 Karten die Spannung auf max 1175mV erhöhen kann? Soweit ich gehört habe auch das TDC Limit auf maximal 320A.
> Kann aber auch sein das die Spannung mit nem Workaround höher funzt, also nicht über Wattman. Aber ich weiß im Prinzip auch nicht was geht und was nicht, ich hab auch diesmal wieder keine Navi gekauft. Hatte ein Angebot für ne 2080Ti mit sehr guter A-GPU und hab zugeschlagen.


Ich hab davon leider nichts mitbekommen, versuch schon seit einigen Tagen die 1,025V Grenze bei meiner Ref 6800 zu knacken, aber weder verschiedene Treiber noch das MPT will hier so recht helfen dabei....


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Soweit ich gehört habe auch das TDC Limit auf maximal 320A.


Da hat meine Strix sowieso ein höheres ab Werk.


hellm schrieb:


> Navi21 Karten die Spannung auf max 1175mV erhöhen kann?


Ja das weiß ich, funzt auch jetzt, vorher hat er geblockt wenn man drüber gegangen ist.



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> 1,025V Grenze bei meiner Ref 6800 zu knacken, aber weder verschiedene Treiber noch das MPT will hier so recht helfen dabei....


Du musst danach ein Profil laden, dann geht es.




Linmoum schrieb:


> Nice, danke dafür.  Vorher war ich bei +-11000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch, der erste der die 3080 in RT geknackt hat 
Die 10k krieg ich jetzt auch locker im Sparbrötchen Setting.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (27. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> @Gurdi @0ldN3rd @Downsampler
> Ich habe eine neue Erkenntnis zu meiner Grafikkarte! Habe in 3DMark den PCIexpress Bandbreiten Test laufen lassen. 25,91Gb/s
> Der Test lief mit einem konstanten Shader-Clock von 2280 durch!!!
> 
> Aber um ehrlich zu sein, verwirrt mich das nur noch mehr



Hast du schonmal versucht die Spannung leicht zu erhöhen?

Oder den PCIe auf 3.0 zu stellen?


----------



## <Phoenix> (27. Dezember 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Oder den PCIe auf 3.0 zu stellen?


Mit welchem Hintergrund?

Es stand eine weile auf AUTO und ich habe es in der Ausprobiererei auf 4.0 gestellt.


----------



## elmobank (27. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Mit welchem Hintergrund?
> 
> Es stand eine weile auf AUTO und ich habe es in der Ausprobiererei auf 4.0 gestellt.


Leider steht da nur der Idle-Wert der Karte - man muss die Werte z.B. von GPU-Z im Hintergrund aufzeichen lassen, dann wenn der Benchmark durch ist, mal die einzelnen Reiter auf maximal Wert stellen und anschauen, ob nicht doch eine Temperatur oder Spannung zu weit noch oben schlägt.

Andere alternative ist, alle Programme vom PC werfen, die evtl. Zugriff auf eine vorherige Karte hatten, wie z:b. MSI Afterburner und diverse andere OC-Tools, dann den Grafikkartentreiber entweder auf Standard zurückstellen, oder komplett deinstallieren und die Reistry reinigen (z.B. mit DDU oder wie das Tool heißt) und den Grafikkartentreiber komplett neu installieren.
Mit dem DDU auf jedenfall noch Reste von evtl. alten Treibern (z.B. der grünen Konkurenz) entfernen.


----------



## Downsampler (27. Dezember 2020)

Im AMD Forum ist das Problem auch aufgetaucht:






						RADEON RX6800 PERFORMANCE ISSUE
					

Just got my hands on an Radeon RX6800 card and noticed that performance was not on par with what i've read around. The first system i used it with was based on the Intel Core I9 7980XE (@4GHz) paired with the GB X299 AORUS GAMING 9 and 64GB of DDR4 RAM (3200MHz). Results here were like 36FPS...




					community.amd.com
				




Du bist also nicht alleine damit. Liegt sehr wahrscheinlich am Treiber.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Im AMD Forum ist das Problem auch aufgetaucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht zwangsläufig vergleichbar denke ich.

Alter Schwede in Spielen hauen die Timings richtig rein, hab zwar erst jetzt ein Game getestet aber das ist schon crazy.


----------



## elmobank (27. Dezember 2020)

@<Phoenix>
Ich habe mal auf der Seite von ASRock nach den Spezifikationen geschaut:









						ASRock Radeon RX 6800 Challenger Pro 16G OC
					

<b>Clock: GPU / Memory</b>, Boost Clock: Up to 2140 MHz / 16 Gbps, Game Clock: Up to 1905 MHz / 16Gbps, Base Clock: 1750 MHz / 16 Gbps<br /><b>Key Specifications</b>, 7nm AMD Radeon™ RX 6800 Graphics, 16GB 256-bit GDDR6, AMD RDNA™ 2 Architecture, Hardware Raytracing, PCI® Express 4.0 Support, 2...




					www.asrock.com
				




Dabei wird der Takt der Karte mit folgenden Werten angegeben:
*Clock: GPU / Memory*
Boost Clock: Up to 2140 MHz / 16 Gbps
Game Clock: 1905 MHz / 16 Gbps
Base Clock: 1750 MHz / 16 Gbps

Nicht, dass das Bios der Karte einfach nicht mehr zulässt....?

Habe noch einmal kurz die alten Posts versucht zu sichten, welche Taktraten hast du aktuell in Games, wo das Problem mit dem Einbrechen auftritt, wie sind in dem Zuge die Temperaturen von GPU-Z und dem AMD-Overlay, die angezeigt werden? GPU-Z würde ich dir empfehlen, vorher noch einmal zu deinstallieren und die neueste Version zu laden und installieren.

Evtl. mal das Bios von deinem Mainboard überprüft und ggf. aktualisiert?


----------



## Michi240281 (27. Dezember 2020)

Heute Abend will ich per Teamviewer bei nem Kumpel die 6800 non XT optimieren. Kann mir mal bitte jemand ein paar Tipps zur kleinen Karte geben? Wie sehen GFX und SOC Max Spannung default aus und welche Werte sind da machbar bzw. gut um zu starten? Wie sind die Temperaturen @stock, die Karte soll ja am meisten 
Potenzial haben. Und dann noch was wichtiges: wenn ich das Bios der XT ins MPT einlade, was muss ich dann noch anpassen? Glaube Gurdi hatte hier geschrieben, dass die Karte sofort Crashed wenn man die Settings 1:1 übernimmt’ Wäre cool, wenn Ihr mir 1-2 komplett Settings aus MPT und Wattmann schreiben könntet. Besten Dank vorab!


----------



## hellm (27. Dezember 2020)

oha.. da hat jemand mit einem Multimeter gespielt und Wattman sein lassen. Scheinbar funzen auch 1,35V.








						[Official] AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT Owner's Club
					

Did some testing on my water chiller with the non-reference Asrock Phantom 6900xt. max clocks were 2850/2150Mhz.      Post that score. It will beat the top 3090 score.




					www.overclock.net
				



..bei der Taktrate hatte aber noch niemand Erfolg. Hat schon mal jemand versucht den Takt nur über den Frequency Tab zu erhöhen, und Overdrive und Wattman einfach zu ignorieren?


----------



## elmobank (27. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Heute Abend will ich per Teamviewer bei nem Kumpel die 6800 non XT optimieren. Kann mir mal bitte jemand ein paar Tipps zur kleinen Karte geben? Wie sehen GFX und SOC Max Spannung default aus und welche Werte sind da machbar bzw. gut um zu starten? Wie sind die Temperaturen @stock, die Karte soll ja am meisten
> Potenzial haben. Und dann noch was wichtiges: wenn ich das Bios der XT ins MPT einlade, was muss ich dann noch anpassen? Glaube Gurdi hatte hier geschrieben, dass die Karte sofort Crashed wenn man die Settings 1:1 übernimmt’ Wäre cool, wenn Ihr mir 1-2 komplett Settings aus MPT und Wattmann schreiben könntet. Besten Dank vorab!


Oha - sehr gewagt, eine Karte zu optimieren, die man nicht kennt... das kann schnell mal in die Hose gehen, gerade über Teamviewer...
Was soll den genau optimiert werden - mehr Leistung und Stromverbrauch egal oder eher auf Laustärke und Effizienz?
Wenn es um letzteres geht, reicht es eigentlich die GPU-Spannung um 10% zu reduzieren, der Takt fällt ganz minimal, meist um 50 bis 80 MHz, dafür verbraucht die RX6800 aber statt 200 nur noch zwischen 140 - 160 Watt. Damit sollte die Spannung irgendwo zwischen 0,9 und 0,95 V liegen - Standard sind 1,05V.
Unter 0,9V machen die wenigstens Karten mit, da müsste man aktiv den Takt senken, was wirklich Leistung kosten wird, die 10% sollten eigentlich der Großteil der Karten mitmachen können.

Was das Thema OC angeht, das ist wieder so eine andere Geschichte, da kommt es extrem auf die Belüftung des Gehäuses und den Chip (Lotterie) an, das habe ich bei der Karte meines Bruders gesehen, sobald der Airflow nicht stimmt, dann geht der Hotspot auch mal auf die 100°C oder knapp drüber.

Ein anderes Bios auf die Karte laden, damit zerstört man im schlimmsten Fall die Firmware und dann wird eine RMA fast unmöglich, wenn die Karte eingeschickt wird - da würde ich persönlich Abstand nehmen wollen, dafür sind diese Karten zu rar gesäht und zu teuer.... Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden, was man mit seiner Hardware machen möchte.
Wenn man im Endeffekt erst einmal mit dem Tool "Wattman" oder Adrenalintreiber (egal wie man ihn nun nennt xD ) optimiert/OC/UV betreibt, kann man die Karte zumindest nicht beschädigen, da die Schutzmechanismen greifen, wenn das Bios geflasht wird, dann sieht das ganze anders aus - es sei denn das Tool arbeitet wie der MSI Afterburner, was ich mir aber so nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (27. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du musst danach ein Profil laden, dann geht es.



so, nochmals probiert XT Bios ins MPT zu laden und dann per SPPT abzuspeichern. Dann Neustart und ein erneuter Test:

alle Voreingestellten Presets begrenzen den Takt auf 500-600MHz (Leise/Ausgewogen/Laut bei "Voreinstellung" oder bei "Automatisch" auch alles), und wenn ein abgespeichertes Preset reinlade das ich erstellt habe ohne MPT dann sind 1,018V maximal anliegend obwohl 1,15V eingestellt sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



brauch ich dafür ein abgespeichertes XT Preset oder wie?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand versucht den Takt nur über den Frequency Tab zu erhöhen, und Overdrive und Wattman einfach zu ignorieren?


Ja geht nicht, Failsafe Mode.
Die Timings sind aber ne Goldgruber Hellm, die Spiele skalieren damit teils Brutal gut.
Das hier ist echt Imba....255Watt ASIC!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (27. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja geht nicht, Failsafe Mode.
> Die Timings sind aber ne Goldgruber Hellm, die Spiele skalieren damit teils Brutal gut.
> Das hier ist echt Imba....255Watt ASIC!
> 
> ...


Vergleichsbilder wären gut.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

OHNE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MIT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OHNE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MIT


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (27. Dezember 2020)

Ohne sind aber nicht die fast timings oder, sondern die ab Werk? VRAM Takt bzw alle Taktraten ansonsten gleich nehme ich mal an richtig?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

Doch ohne ist mit FastTimings Level 1, MIT ist Level2


----------



## Michi240281 (27. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> Oha - sehr gewagt, eine Karte zu optimieren, die man nicht kennt... das kann schnell mal in die Hose gehen, gerade über Teamviewer...
> Was soll den genau optimiert werden - mehr Leistung und Stromverbrauch egal oder eher auf Laustärke und Effizienz?
> Wenn es um letzteres geht, reicht es eigentlich die GPU-Spannung um 10% zu reduzieren, der Takt fällt ganz minimal, meist um 50 bis 80 MHz, dafür verbraucht die RX6800 aber statt 200 nur noch zwischen 140 - 160 Watt. Damit sollte die Spannung irgendwo zwischen 0,9 und 0,95 V liegen - Standard sind 1,05V.
> Unter 0,9V machen die wenigstens Karten mit, da müsste man aktiv den Takt senken, was wirklich Leistung kosten wird, die 10% sollten eigentlich der Großteil der Karten mitmachen können.
> ...


Optimiert werden soll nur Leistung, Stromverbrauch ist egal, aber ich denke wegen der Temperatur macht es Sinn, SOC und GFX Max Spannung was abzusenken. Ich habe nur keine Anhaltswerte dafür. Also ich würde im MPT nur SOC und GFX Max Spannung absenken wollen und dazu dann vllt noch die Lüfterkurve etwas hochziehen! Den Rest dann im Wattmann. Nur mir fehlen eben Werte für SOC und GFX Spannung mit der ich bei der 6800er loslegen könnte!

100GradC Hotspot sind doch unbedenklich denke ich?!? Hab mit der 6900XT und dem OC/UV Profil bis 102, hatte vor dem absenken der SOC Spannung auch mal 106 gesehen!


----------



## Duvar (27. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Doch ohne ist mit FastTimings Level 1, MIT ist Level2


Der Abstand stock vs lvl 2 wäre demnach noch brutaler?


----------



## Michi240281 (27. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Doch ohne ist mit FastTimings Level 1, MIT ist Level2


Ist das eigentlich ohne jegliches Risiko? Nicht dass der Speicher nen Schaden nimmt?!?


----------



## Duvar (27. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich ohne jegliches Risiko? Nicht dass der Speicher nen Schaden nimmt?!?


Die Frage ist eher, packt dein VRAM die Timings überhaupt?


----------



## DARPA (27. Dezember 2020)

Mit Fast Timings Lvl 2 hab ich schon aufm Desktop Bildfehler, bis kurz danach der Rechner freezt. Auch mit standard Ram Takt


----------



## hellm (27. Dezember 2020)

Das wird der Grund sein warum AMD die Level 2 Timings wieder raussgenommen hat; also warum sie überhaupt vorhanden sind. Zu krass, schaffen nicht alle bei der Stock Frequenz.
Aber selbst wenn man "underclocken" muss, könnte der Vorteil noch überwiegen.


----------



## Duvar (27. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Mit Fast Timings Lvl 2 hab ich schon aufm Desktop Bildfehler, bis kurz danach der Rechner freezt. Auch mit standard Ram Takt


Kann man mit dem MPT nicht vram Spannung etwas erhöhen? SoC Spannung erhöhen minimal vllt hilfreich?


----------



## hellm (27. Dezember 2020)

SoC Spannung könnte da ansprechen.

Speicherspannung aka MVDD und auch VDDCI könnte man schon erhöhen, allerdings hängt da immer der IO-Bus dran und noch andere Spannungen. Und die sind alle komplementär. Hat bei Navi1X nix gebracht, also hab ich das auch nie integriert in die offizielle Version. Gerade mit VDDCI kann man den Speichercontroller auch schnell umbringen.


----------



## DARPA (27. Dezember 2020)

SOC ist aktuell auf 1050mV. Könnte ich wieder erhöhen zum testen. VRAM Spannung nicht einstellbar in MPT.

Ergebnisse von Gurdi sind schon brutal


----------



## Linmoum (27. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür, warum das Bild mit manuellem Speicher-OC (und nichts anderes) alle 5-10 Sekunden aufflackert, wenn ich die Auto-OC-Funktion für den Speicher nutze (wo er mir den auf 2150MHz setzt) es hingegen anstandslos läuft?

Im ersten Moment dachte ich, ich habe Krüppel-Speicher erwischt, aber da es mit dem Auto-OC problemlos funktioniert, kann es ja eigentlich nur irgendwo am Wattman liegen.


----------



## DARPA (27. Dezember 2020)

Bringt 2150 MHz bei dir am meisten Performance? Weil bei vielen vorher schon die Fehlerkorrektur anspringt.

Vllt. setzt er mit Auto OC mildere Timings  Daher kein Flackern


----------



## elmobank (27. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Optimiert werden soll nur Leistung, Stromverbrauch ist egal, aber ich denke wegen der Temperatur macht es Sinn, SOC und GFX Max Spannung was abzusenken. Ich habe nur keine Anhaltswerte dafür. Also ich würde im MPT nur SOC und GFX Max Spannung absenken wollen und dazu dann vllt noch die Lüfterkurve etwas hochziehen! Den Rest dann im Wattmann. Nur mir fehlen eben Werte für SOC und GFX Spannung mit der ich bei der 6800er loslegen könnte!
> 
> 100GradC Hotspot sind doch unbedenklich denke ich?!? Hab mit der 6900XT und dem OC/UV Profil bis 102, hatte vor dem absenken der SOC Spannung auch mal 106 gesehen!



Theoretisch gebe ich dir da Recht, bis 105°C lässt die Karte es zu, da die aber @Stock nicht mal bei 90°C liegt, würde ich es persönlich nicht dahin treiben wollen. Die Frage ist, wenn du jetzt schon 100°C im Winter hast, was passiert im Sommer, wenn die Raumluft wärmer wird... schnell könnte die Karte sich drosseln.
Man muss also abwägen, wohin man gehen möchte.


----------



## Michi240281 (27. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> Theoretisch gebe ich dir da Recht, bis 105°C lässt die Karte es zu, da die aber @Stock nicht mal bei 90°C liegt, würde ich es persönlich nicht dahin treiben wollen. Die Frage ist, wenn du jetzt schon 100°C im Winter hast, was passiert im Sommer, wenn die Raumluft wärmer wird... schnell könnte die Karte sich drosseln.
> Man muss also abwägen, wohin man gehen möchte.


Welche Karte meinst du, die 6800? Meine 6900XT liegt Stock um 95 Grad Hotspot. Airflow im Gehäuse ist denke ich ziemlich gut!


----------



## elmobank (27. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Welche Karte meinst du, die 6800? Meine 6900XT liegt Stock um 95 Grad Hotspot. Airflow im Gehäuse ist denke ich ziemlich gut!



Stimmt, die 6900XT liegt Stock um die 95°C, die 6800 liegt bei knappe 80°C, bei nicht ausreichendem Airflow gehen die Kühler aber schnell in die Knie, da es auf der 6800 nur der Dualslot ist.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (27. Dezember 2020)

Hab auch mal Forza getestet. Allerdings in UHD und mit max. Settings.


----------



## Michi240281 (27. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ein anderes Bios auf die Karte laden, damit zerstört man im schlimmsten Fall die Firmware und dann wird eine RMA fast unmöglich, wenn die Karte eingeschickt wird - da würde ich persönlich Abstand nehmen wollen, dafür sind diese Karten zu rar gesäht und zu teuer.... Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden, was man mit seiner Hardware machen möchte.


So ich hab mir noch mal Igors Video angeguckt! Da sagt er, dass er das Bios von der 6800XT auf die 6800 geladen hat ohne sonst irgendwas umzustellen!
Finde ich jetzt seltsam, weil Gurdi meinte, dass das so nicht funzt und die Karte damit sofort crashed?!?


----------



## bath92 (27. Dezember 2020)

Funktioniert der Releasetreiber (20.12.2) der RX 6900XT überhaupt für die RX 6800 ohne XT? 

Laut AMD-Homepage nämlich nein:

_"Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.12.2 is compatible with the following AMD Radeon products."_

_AMD Radeon™ RX 6900XT Graphics__AMD Radeon™ RX 6800XT Graphics_


----------



## elmobank (27. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> So ich hab mir noch mal Igors Video angeguckt! Da sagt er, dass er das Bios von der 6800XT auf die 6800 geladen hat ohne sonst irgendwas umzustellen!
> Finde ich jetzt seltsam, weil Gurdi meinte, dass das so nicht funzt und die Karte damit sofort crashed?!?



Kann an der Chipgüte liegen, da die Spannungen leicht höher auf der 6800XT sein müssten. Igor hat es damals ja auch erzählt, dass die Tester jetzt nicht unbedingt die schlechtesten Kartrn bekommen für ihre Reviews.
Ganz dreist wäre es natürlich, wenn die Karten verkappte 6800XT waren...xD nein Spaß bei Seite.

Wenn die Bauteile die Spannungen nicht vertragen, dann crasht es, es kann auch sein, das AMD etwas im Treiber implementiert hat, was diese Abweichung erkennt, wäre jetzt nicht undenkbar.

Was man machen könnte, das wäre sich ein Bios von z.B. der 6800 Nitro+ zu organsieren und dies auf eine Referenz zu flashen, das dürfte eher klappen, als es von einer 6800XT zu nehmen.


bath92 schrieb:


> Funktioniert der Releasetreiber (20.12.2) der RX 6900XT überhaupt für die RX 6800 ohne XT?
> 
> Laut AMD-Homepage nämlich nein:
> 
> ...



Am besten auf der AMD Seite seine Karte auswählen, dann wird der richtige Treiber angezeigt ubd man braucht sich darüber keinen Kopf machen xD


----------



## bath92 (27. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> Was man machen könnte, das wäre sich ein Bios von z.B. der 6800 Nitro+ zu organsieren und dies auf eine Referenz zu flashen, das dürfte eher klappen, als es von einer 6800XT zu nehmen.



Beide im Anhang. 



elmobank schrieb:


> Am besten auf der AMD Seite seine Karte auswählen, dann wird der richtige Treiber angezeigt ubd man braucht sich darüber keinen Kopf machen xD



Das beantwortet die Frage nicht! 

Der Treiber ist aufgrund der höher einstellbaren GFX-Spannung gerade für die RX6800 Custom-Karten interessant. Mit Treiber 20.12.1 greift bei der Nitro+ ab 1051mV schon der Fail-Save-Modus.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> So ich hab mir noch mal Igors Video angeguckt! Da sagt er, dass er das Bios von der 6800XT auf die 6800 geladen hat ohne sonst irgendwas umzustellen!
> Finde ich jetzt seltsam, weil Gurdi meinte, dass das so nicht funzt und die Karte damit sofort crashed?!?



Also im echten Leben wird das wohl so aussehen:

AMD bzw. TSMC kloppt die Chips zusammen... die Top-Chips werden zur 6900XT deklariert... die Gurken-Chips zur 6800... das was mittendrin ist.. wird zur 6800XT.

So, wenn ich also eine 6800 kaufe, hat das schonmal einen Grund, warum der Chip darauf nur auf einer 6800er Karte sitzt und nicht auf einer 6900XT!

Dann kann man natürlich her gehen und das BIOS von ner XT auf eine non XT flashen und gucken was geht.

Bei den richtig gurkigen Gurken wird dann gar nichts mehr gehen... und bei den eher besseren Gurken geht dann mehr wie mit den 6800OC Settings, weil jetzt die Limits anders liegen.

Es bleibt also weiterhin Silicon-Lottery... sonst hätte ich meiner 6800er schon lange zur 6900XTOC umgeflasht!

Dann kann auch irgendwann hinzukommen, dass mehr gute Chips abfallen wie Nachfrage für die Gurken-Chip-Karten besteht, sodaß diese dann NUR durch das BIOS beschnitten sind... Aber an dem Punkt sind wir aktuell denke ich nicht!
Es hat die Zeiten ja gegeben, dass man problemlos irgendwelche kleinere Karten zu den großen Brüdern umflashen konnte... Aber bei RDNA2 sind wir gerade in keinem Bereich, dass die Nachfrage irgendwo erfüllt wäre und man mit einem Überschuss an Roh-chips sehen müsste wo man bleibt...


----------



## Duvar (27. Dezember 2020)

Gurdis 6800er macht wahrscheinlich die Lvl 2 Settings auch nicht mit.


----------



## elmobank (27. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also im echten Leben wird das wohl so aussehen:
> 
> AMD bzw. TSMC kloppt die Chips zusammen... die Top-Chips werden zur 6900XT deklariert... die Gurken-Chips zur 6800... das was mittendrin ist.. wird zur 6800XT.
> 
> ...



Das was du da nennst, gab es d8ch mal mit dem Vram... statt 4GB waren 8 drauf und konnten nach Biosflash adressiert werden... wel je Karte war das nochma...?

Im Endeffekt glaube ich eher weniger, das die 6800XT als 6800 verkauft werden und wenn dann nur, nachdem der Chip per Laser beschnitten wurde, da die XT-GPU ja mehr Shader/ROPs hat als die ohne XT.
Ich gehe also auch eher davon aus, dass die Lotterie zuschlägt, ob man ein XT Bios auf eine Non-XT setzen kann, da hier die Spannungen eine gravierende Rolle spielen xD

@bath92
Wenn dir die Karte schon dort Crasht, wir dir auch eine Spannungserhöhung nicht viel bringen. Unter Luft kommt der Referenzlüfter sehr schnell an die Grenze des Möglichen, also wird dir da die höhere Spannung nicht viel bringen. Selbes gilt auch Boardpartnerkarten, je nach Chip-Los wird mehr oder weniger drin sein...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. Dezember 2020)

Ja, ich denke das der output bei TSMC gerade regelt was 6900XT wird und was 6800... Den Aufwand was weg zu schnibbeln betreiben die denke ich im Moment nicht.

Das gabs schon paar mal, das man irgendwas wieder frei schalten konnte... bei den Phenom prozessoren konnte man bei den späten Fabrikationsserien auch beim 4-Kerner die 2 Kerne zum 6-Kerner freischalten... so einen hab ich hier noch liegen.. wo das ging...  

Aber wie gesagt... Der Markt geht erstmal zu den Hardcore-Nerds, die die Produkte vom oberen Ende der Familie wollen...  Wenn der obere Rand gesättigt ist, aber der output da ist... dann kann man gucken wie ein künstlicher downgrade der Karten gemacht wird und ob man da was freischalten kann.

Bis dahin ist es nur Silicon-Lottery-Level: 2


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> SOC ist aktuell auf 1050mV. Könnte ich wieder erhöhen zum testen. VRAM Spannung nicht einstellbar in MPT.
> 
> Ergebnisse von Gurdi sind schon brutal


Ich musste den SOC leicht anpassen nach der Timingumstellung. Generell läuft es aber knorke, muss natürlich trotzdem erstmal in ruhe testen ehe ich hier was falsches Verbreite.



Duvar schrieb:


> Gurdis 6800er macht wahrscheinlich die Lvl 2 Settings auch nicht mit.


Schau ich nachher mal, die Kids blockieren den TV.


Die Ergebnisse durch die Timings sind umwerfend, vor allem UHD scheint da massiv drauf anzusprechen.

Ohne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist schneller als mein MaxOC! Die Differenz entspricht etwa dem was man sonst so von AMD´s abstufung der Modelle kennt, also z.B. V56 zu V64 oder 5700 zur XT. Das ist schon richtig gut, vor allem kostet es mich 0!(in Worten:NULL)
Vor allem die min Fps sprechen sehr gut an, teils über 10%!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (27. Dezember 2020)

Schnelltest auf meiner RX6800 führt das Timing Level 2 direkt zum Treiberabsturz auf dem Desktop. Zumindest mit auf 925mV abgesenkter VSoC. Evtl. mit Standard-VSoC stabil zu bekommen.



elmobank schrieb:


> @bath92
> Wenn dir die Karte schon dort Crasht, wir dir auch eine Spannungserhöhung nicht viel bringen. Unter Luft kommt der Referenzlüfter sehr schnell an die Grenze des Möglichen, also wird dir da die höhere Spannung nicht viel bringen. Selbes gilt auch Boardpartnerkarten, je nach Chip-Los wird mehr oder weniger drin sein...



Ich glaub du solltest dich in die Materie einlesen/einarbeiten bevor du hier solche Aussagen triffst. 

Der Fail-Save- Modus ist kein Treiberabsturz! Er schützt die Karte vor Usereingaben die außerhalb der von AMD vorgesehen Grenzen liegen. Diese sind mit Treiber 20.12.2 aber erweitert worden und könnten auch unter Umständen dazu führen, dass die kleine BN-GPU mit den Werten der 6800XT/6900XT gefüttert werden kann. Meine Nitro+ wird im Moment vom Treiber (20.12.1) künstlich eingebremst, da der max. zulässige Takt als auch die GFX-Spannung nicht weiter erhöht werden können. Der Kühler würde nämlich noch massig Headroom bieten.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

Es  ist schlicht unfassbar, die neuen Timings schleifen den Dimanten zur Perfektion.
Borderlands 3 spiekt eigentlich mit jeder Karte an festen Stellen im QHD Benchmark, egalo ob 80er, 90er oder die RX Modelle.
Mit den neuen Timings geht er da durch wie Butter.

Mit dem Setting frisier ich in UHD ne 3090 ohne Probleme....
Zieht euch das mal rein, hab die Werte mal eingefügt bei Borderlands.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bath92 schrieb:


> Schnelltest auf meiner RX6800 führt das Timing Level 2 direkt zum Treiberabsturz auf dem Desktop. Zumindest mit auf 925mV abgesenkter VSoC. Evtl. mit Standard-VSoC stabil zu bekommen.


Hebt mal eure Minimum SOC Spannung an auf 950, die Referenzkarten sind da recht niedrig unterwegs, das sollte euer Problem beheben.


----------



## <Phoenix> (27. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> ob nicht doch eine Temperatur oder Spannung zu weit noch oben schlägt.
> 
> Andere alternative ist, alle Programme vom PC werfen....


Spannungen sind eine Idee, Temperaturen sind es definitiv nicht  Die CPU ist absolut überkühlt mit dem FUMA 2 und die Grafikkarte hat noch nie über 65° im Hotspot gesehen.
Windows inkl. aller Programme wurde bereits einmal sauber neu installiert.
BIOS vom MoBo ist aktualisiert.



Downsampler schrieb:


> Im AMD Forum ist das Problem auch aufgetaucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe heute den November Treiber wieder installiert und das hat offenbar eine definitive Verbesserung hinsichtlich Stabilität des Shader Clocks gebracht. Siehe Screenshot. Den Post lese ich gleich definitiv noch im Forum. Vielleicht mache ich mein Problem dort auch nochmal publik.



elmobank schrieb:


> @<Phoenix>
> Ich habe mal auf der Seite von ASRock nach den Spezifikationen geschaut:
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bios der Karte habe ich aktuell auch im Verdacht. Das System hat mit der alten GTX970 funktioniert. Konstanter SCLK im Limit der GPU. Schwankung um ~20MHz. Gut, die Karte musste auch echt immer am Limit schuften damit CP2077 überhaupt 30 Bilder Zustande bekommt.

@0ldN3rd @Gurdi Verlinkt damit ihr es auch mitbekommt. Ich habe den November-Treiber von AMD installiert.

Habe eben 3h Cyberpunk gespielt und habe im Hintergrund HWInfo laufen lassen, siehe Screenshot.
Das Problem hinsichtlich der Instabilität ist, so wie es scheint, gelöst. Die GPU liefert nun konstant um die 1950MHz. Einbrüche gab es nur beim öffnen des Menüs. Aber dann ist auch die Wattleistung Richtung 50W gesunken. Klar, im Menü brauche ich keine hohe Leistung.
Das einzige was nun noch Probleme macht ist der TimeSpy Benchmark und der Boost-Clock. Nach wie vor 12500 Punkte und höchstens 1850MHz Shaderclock. Im Median eher 1700. Und den Boost Clock erreiche ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

Zieh doch mal bitte den Spannungsslider etwas runter, so auf 950 etwa. Deine Karte friert ja bei 63 Grad HotSpot.


----------



## elmobank (27. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du solltest dich in die Materie einlesen/einarbeiten bevor du hier solche Aussagen triffst.
> 
> Der Fail-Save- Modus ist kein Treiberabsturz! Er schützt die Karte vor Usereingaben die außerhalb der von AMD vorgesehen Grenzen liegen. Diese sind mit Treiber 20.12.2 aber erweitert worden und könnten auch unter Umständen dazu führen, dass die kleine BN-GPU mit den Werten der 6800XT/6900XT gefüttert werden kann. Meine Nitro+ wird im Moment vom Treiber (20.12.1) künstlich eingebremst, da der max. zulässige Takt als auch die GFX-Spannung nicht weiter erhöht werden können. Der Kühler würde nämlich noch massig Headroom bieten.



Du jast Recht, das mir der Fail-Save nichts gesagt hat, habe es gleichgesetzt mit einem Treiberabsturz - vielen Dank für den entsprechenden Hinweis.
Beim Treiber hilft dir nur ausprobieren, mehr als das es nicht funktioniert oder installiert werden kann, sollte dort nicht passieren können.

Klar, bei Boardpartnerkarten mit eigenen Kühlern wird noch spiel nach oben sein, bei den Referenzkarten eher nicht, zumindest wenn ich das so bei meinem Bruder gesehen habe, da ist der Kühler schnell am Limit, bzw. die Lüfter müssen stark angehoben. Interessant wird es mit einem Wasserkühler.

Meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit der 6900XT werde ich erst morgen sammeln können, bin da sehr gespannt drauf, aber auch erst einmal unter Luft, da ich noch keinen entsprechenden Kühler habe.


----------



## DARPA (27. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich musste den SOC leicht anpassen nach der Timingumstellung.


Mit SOC min. 950mV und max. 1150mV stürzt es zumindest mal nicht direkt ab in 3D
Aber Artefakte und Blitzer, wie wenn der Takt zu hoch ist

Da muss man Glück mit dem Speicher haben. Ich hab keins


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. Dezember 2020)

@<Phoenix> Also da stimmt doch trotzdem was nicht... 1950Mhz???  meine ist ne Ref. und die durmelt da mit 2150Mhz durch CP2077.. (Stock) Ok.. meine hängt auch in der WaKü, aber für ne Custom würde ich da schon bessere Werte erwarten wie von ner Ref.@Stock


----------



## <Phoenix> (27. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zieh doch mal bitte den Spannungsslider etwas runter, so auf 950 etwa. Deine Karte friert ja bei 63 Grad HotSpot.


Timespy Score +700 (Grafikleistung +900)
Durchschnittlicher Shaderclock um 100-150MHz gestiegen.
Hotspot maximal 61° nach einem Durchlauf.

Aber der Zusammenhang ist mir schleierhaft. Warum steigt die Leistung bei sinkender Spannung? Geringere Spannung am gleichen Bauteil (also Widerstand gleichbleibend) bedeutet doch auch geringerer Strom, oder nicht?



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @<Phoenix> Also da stimmt doch trotzdem was nicht... 1950Mhz???  meine ist ne Ref. und die durmelt da mit 2150Mhz durch CP2077.. (Stock) Ok.. meine hängt auch in der WaKü, aber für ne Custom würde ich da schon bessere Werte erwarten wie von ner Ref.@Stock



Absolut deiner Meinung. 1950 ist ja gerade mal der Game-Clock. Normal müsste meine auch mit ~2150 laufen. Vermutlich reichtlich Luft nach oben mit dem Kühlerdesign auf der ASRock. Die wird ja in keinster Weise warm.


----------



## Michi240281 (27. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Beide im Anhang.


ah super cool, vielen Dank!! Dann Vergleich ich mal die Werte im MPT und teste dann die Nitro+ Settings!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. Dezember 2020)

@<Phoenix> Naja, das mit der Spannung... kommt so bisschen von P(W)=U(V)*I(A)...  so Pt sind bei deiner Karte im BIOS +10% hinterlegt.. auf I hat man keinen direkten Einfluß, also bleibt nur U... wenn die Karte mit Standard P(+10%) und Standard U(1025mV) nicht performt... bleiben imho jetzt nur noch 2 Sachen übrig:

BIOS: Irgendwo klemmt da was!

Kühlung: Irgendwas verusacht für die Überwachung der Karte den Eindruck es würde zu warm, und die Karte macht dicht, obwohl die für sichtbar ausgelesenen Temps absolut OK sind.
Selbst der Fall mit der Kühlung könnte dann im BIOS begraben sein...

Wenn die Karte älter, ohne Garantie oder gebraucht wäre, würde ich sagen... Kühler ab -> gucken -> WLP neu drauf -> Kühler drauf...

Aber neue Karte... Also Support -> RMA 

Die Karte muss besser performen mit den Werten! 
Wenn ich auf 960mV runter gehe.. hält meine Karte die 2350....2375Mhz ..... bei Pt+10%! Allerdings crasht irgendwann nach 2-3 Stunden dann CP2077... daher bin ich bei 975mV gelandet... gleicher Takt aber dann 215W...


----------



## Duvar (27. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Mit SOC min. 950mV und max. 1150mV stürzt es zumindest mal nicht direkt ab in 3D
> Aber Artefakte und Blitzer, wie wenn der Takt zu hoch ist
> 
> Da muss man Glück mit dem Speicher haben. Ich hab keins


VRAM Takt stock oder auch wie Gurdi 2150MHz? hellm meinte ja ggf bringt es was den VRAM Takt weiter zu reduzieren damit die Lvl 2 Timings laufen, könnte ggf schneller sein, trotz geringerem VRAM Takt.
Was ist denn noch safe bei der SoC Spannung? Eventuell brauchst du nur noch nen kleinen bump.
Wenn das bei den 6800er Karten klappt, wäre das echt der Hammer, dann wäre man mit OC ~ auf 3080 Niveau.


----------



## DARPA (27. Dezember 2020)

VRAM Takt war standard 2000 MHz


----------



## bath92 (27. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hebt mal eure Minimum SOC Spannung an auf 950, die Referenzkarten sind da recht niedrig unterwegs, das sollte euer Problem beheben.



Bei meiner RX6800 Nitro+ sieht es schlecht aus mit den Level2-Timings:
- keine Chance mit den SoC-Stockspannungen (VSoC_min: 925mV, VSoC_max: 1050mV) --> Treiberreset
- VSoC_min also auf 950mV angehoben --> bunte Artefakte und Freeze
- Speichertakt auf 2000MHz reduziert --> ebenfalls bunte Artefakte und Frezze

Man könnte jetzt die VSoC_min noch weiter in Richtung VSoC_max erhöhen, aber ich lasse erst mal die Finger davon.

Vermutlich ist der VRAM auch noch vorselektiert: Die guten Chips wandern auf die RX6900XT/6800XT.


----------



## Downsampler (27. Dezember 2020)

Da sieht man mal wieder das die ganze Grafikleistung nur an den ROPs hängt. Erstmals hat AMD dort mehr zu bieten und, oh Wunder, die Grafikleistung ist höher als beim Konkurrenten mit nur 96 bzw. 112 ROPs.

Vorherige Gen. hatte noch 64 ROPs, jetzt 128 und die Leistung verdoppelt sich.


----------



## DARPA (27. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist der VRAM auch noch vorselektiert: Die guten Chips wandern auf die RX6900XT/6800XT.


Ich hab ne 6900 und da läufts ja auch nicht bzw wie bei dir


----------



## Duvar (27. Dezember 2020)

Wer traut sich SoC 975mV?^^
Also wenn Gurdis 6800er das packt fress ich ein Besen^^


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wer traut sich SoC 975mV?^^
> Also wenn Gurdis 6800er das packt fress ich ein Besen^^


Ihr könnt ohne bedenken die SOC Spannung auf 1000 stellen, unter Last legt die Karte ja ebenfalls mindestens 1075 an. Auf den Idlewert hat das wenig Einfluss.


----------



## Duvar (27. Dezember 2020)

Also muss man für Stabilität mit Lvl 2 Timings den max SoC Wert erhöhen?


----------



## Linmoum (27. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür, warum das Bild mit manuellem Speicher-OC (und nichts anderes) alle 5-10 Sekunden aufflackert, wenn ich die Auto-OC-Funktion für den Speicher nutze (wo er mir den auf 2150MHz setzt) es hingegen anstandslos läuft?
> 
> Im ersten Moment dachte ich, ich habe Krüppel-Speicher erwischt, aber da es mit dem Auto-OC problemlos funktioniert, kann es ja eigentlich nur irgendwo am Wattman liegen.


Hab jetzt via MPT DPM 3 auf 1075MHz gestellt. Speicher läuft dann mit 2150MHz genauso ohne Bildflackern wie mit der Auto-OC-Funktion. Keine Ahnung, was der Treiber da rumzickt, wenn ich manuell via Wattman den Speicher anfasse. Performance passte ja trotzdem, nur irgendwann hätte ich davon wahrscheinlich einen epileptischen Anfall bekommen.  

Aber MTC auf 2 ist echt nett. Nachdem ich in Port Royale damit ja auf fast 11600 Punkte (von vorher ~11000) kam, hab ich auch in Witcher 3 einen Zuwachs von rund 8% in UHD. Wenn sich das so fortsetzt, steigt der ohnehin schon vorhandene Spaß mit der 6900XT noch mehr. 

Max. SoC VCore hab ich auf 975MHz stehen. Langzeitstabilität muss sich natürlich noch zeigen, aber bisher läuft's auch mit MTC 2. Max. GFX VCore kommt irgendwann auch noch runter, wenn ich dann mal mit dem ganzen Benchkram durch bin.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

Auf meiner 6800er läuft es nicht, zumindest bisher. Wenn meine beiden teufel mal schlafen schau ich mir das nochmal etwas genauer an.


----------



## elmobank (27. Dezember 2020)

Wenn man so die Kommentare ließt, dann muss man die Karte zwangsläufig unter Wasser setzen... Hotspot bei 63°C wird man mit den normalen Luftkühler gar nicht hinbekommen...
Wie wäre es eigentlich, wenn einer von euch einen eigenes Thema mit dem Vorgehen und den Einstellmöglichkeiten im Adrenalintreiber für RDNA 2 einrichten könnte?
Wäre glaube ich eine riesige Hilfe für alle Umsteiger von grün auf rot.


----------



## Duvar (27. Dezember 2020)

Ja wäre toll, aber von A bis Z.
Finde den AMD Treiber zwar optisch ansprechend, aber iwie auch total überladen wenn ich mit Nvidia vergleiche.


----------



## Michi240281 (27. Dezember 2020)

Hier mein Versuch mit Fast timings Lvl2, Rechner stürzt im Desktop direkt ab!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die min SOC Spannung hats also nicht rausgerissen!


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

Hat bei mir auch nicht geklappt auf der 6800er, im Idle crasht Sie aber nicht direkt, aber es gibt direkt geflimmer.

Ich muss aber meine Ergebnisse von oben korrigieren, irgendwas geht hier gerade ab und ich weiß nicht so recht was.
Es sieht auf jeden Fall so aus als kämen die Differenzen nicht nur von der Timingumstellung. Irgendwie wird mein Rechner immer schneller....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cloudconnected (27. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir rennt lvl 2.








						I scored 10 051 in Port Royal
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Gurdi 

was kann ich aus meiner Karte noch rausholen zwecks MPT?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich teste derzeit noch, die Karten sind im Detail wirklich sehr komplex. Am SOC kann man ansetzen und einige Schräubchen drehen, ich muss aber verschiedenes erstmal ausreichend validieren. Das absenken der SOC Max Spannung kannst du dir noch auf die Agenda setzen, außerdem bringt es etwas die SOC Taktraten leicht zu senken auf 1100-900Mhz.


----------



## Michi240281 (27. Dezember 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Bei mir rennt lvl 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber du hattest doch Fast timing Level 2 gar nicht aktiv (siehe Wattmann)!?!?


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Dezember 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Bei meiner RX6800 Nitro+ sieht es schlecht aus mit den Level2-Timings:
> - keine Chance mit den SoC-Stockspannungen (VSoC_min: 925mV, VSoC_max: 1050mV) --> Treiberreset
> - VSoC_min also auf 950mV angehoben --> bunte Artefakte und Freeze
> - Speichertakt auf 2000MHz reduziert --> ebenfalls bunte Artefakte und Frezze
> ...


Gleiche Karte und gleiches Ergebnis bei mir.


----------



## hellm (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich tippe auch eher auf SoC Maximum, da hat die Referenz 1150mV drin stehen. Aber wenn einige das mit weniger mV hinbekommen..
Fällt mir nur schwer zu glauben das es derartige Streuung gibt bei den Speicherchips, da sind ja auch acht Stück auf jeder Karte. Für den Controller wäre das auch extrem, also würde es die VSoC_max schon eher plausibel machen. Auch bemerkenswert das eine 6800XT damit keine Probleme hat, während ne 6900XT damit auch mal gar nicht zurecht kommt. Da würden mir nur andere Speicherchips einfallen.


----------



## cloudconnected (27. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Aber du hattest doch Fast timing Level 2 gar nicht aktiv (siehe Wattmann)!?!?


Stimmt jetzt wo du es sagt.
Beim übernehmen im Treiber kommt Pixelfeuerwerk und dann friert das Bild ein.


----------



## Duvar (27. Dezember 2020)

Schade, die Chancen sind anscheinend sehr gering das es klappt.


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Dezember 2020)

Soc Takt senken hat bei mir eine Besserung gebracht aber nicht mal annähernd stabil. Und alles unter 1000 lief gar nicht. 
Hab dazu die Spannung gesenkt auf 1000mV. Dadurch ist die Anwendung nicht direkt abgestürzt aber hatte ganz viele Bunte Pixel 

Am besten lief 1100Mhz Soc mit 1000mV Soc.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Soc Takt senken hat bei mir eine Besserung gebracht aber nicht mal annähernd stabil. Und alles unter 1000 lief gar nicht.
> Hab dazu die Spannung gesenkt auf 1000mV. Dadurch ist die Anwendung nicht direkt abgestürzt aber hatte ganz viele Bunte Pixel
> 
> Am besten lief 1100Mhz Soc mit 1000mV Soc.


Da wird jede Karte sehr individuelle Werte haben denke ich.


----------



## cloudconnected (27. Dezember 2020)

Hab jetzt ma das Asus LC Performance Bios draufgepackt.

da geht ja noch was









						I scored 10 336 in Port Royal
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Wie weit kann ich mit der Spannung und PT hochgehn safe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr MHz mag Port Royle net


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

Spannung geht ja eh nur bis 1.175, PT wird sich deine Karte schon melden. Meist steigt irgendwann der SOC aus wegen der hohen Last.350Watt ASIC sollten durchgehen je nach Board, die Referenz könnte durchaus etwas früher aussteigen.


----------



## cloudconnected (27. Dezember 2020)

HW Info meldet mit dem Asus LC Bios



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte man ja einfach noch die % höher schrauben auf 20% dann wären wir bei 246.
Ich teste ma.

Was ist denn mit dem TDC GFX und TDC SoC?
Hast du schon probiert die Spannung übers MPT zu erhöhen?

Also die 346W laufen net wirklich stable
Denke ma die SpaWas der RE sind net so dolle.
Alles über 330 Asic is nicht stabil.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Alles über 330 Asic is nicht stabil.


Ja das deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung von der 6800er, die steigt knapp darunter aus und hat auch eine Phase weniger. Mehr geht nicht mit Ref.Platine bei der 6800er.(XT) Die 6900er hat ja nochmal eine Phase mehr als die XT.

TDC SOC reicht meistens, kannst du ja mal loggen ob du da ins Limit läufst.60a sollte der SOC ohne Probleme stemmen. TDC GFX ist ein guter Wert um die Karte am Limit etwas zu stabiliseren, man kann eine Karte auch mit der TDC einbremsen.


----------



## Linmoum (28. Dezember 2020)

Gibt's noch irgendwelche Kniffe für Time Spy? Ich schaff im Port Royale ja problemlos >11500, im FS Extreme 31000, im FS Ultra reicht's weltweit für die Top 10 und selbst im Time Spy Extreme lieg ich nur rund 300 Punkte unter dem besten Graphics Score einer 6900XT.

Aber Time Spy... da knack ich nicht einmal die 19300, egal wie. Was mich umso mehr wundert, da Igor ja fast 21000 Graphics unter Wasser gepackt hatte (mit ebenfalls 320W TGP via MPT und eingestellten 2730MHz). Und selbst das ist ja noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange bei den 6900XT, wenn ich mir die Resultate in der Datenbank anschaue. Würde der Rest inkl. Port Royale und auch TS Extreme nicht entsprechend hervorragend laufen, würde ich ja auf irgendwas Richtung "Clock Stretching" o.ä. tippen. Aber so?

Ich hab im TS mal eben 2000 Punkte weniger beim Graphics Score als die besten mit einer 6900XT.   Keine Ahnung, wo es ausgerechnet und nur im TS klemmen könnte.


----------



## elmobank (28. Dezember 2020)

@Linmoum 
Igor hatte glaube ich SAM aktive, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, das dürfte die paar zusätzliche Punkte erklären, seine Aussage war nur noch, dass man mit mehr OC der CPU und besseren Ramtimings und Takt wohl noch mehr Punkte erzielen könnte...
Rest könnte auch am Treiber liegen, der evtl. ohne zusätzlichen Balast für die Presse und deren Vertreter geliefert wurde...?

Keine Ahnung, ob es daran liegt.
Heute kann ich mich auch in die Reihe der RX6900XT Nutzer einreihen, habe endlich Zeit zum Basteln xD

Bin mal gespannt, was ich für nen Chip erwischt habe, auch wenn es erst einmal nur unter Luft ist.


----------



## Linmoum (28. Dezember 2020)

SAM ist ebenfalls aktiv und macht auch keine 1500 Punkte beim Graphics Score aus. CPU und RAM spielen da genauso wenig eine Rolle, mir geht's ja nicht um den Overall Score. Und Igor hatte auch mit dem Releasetreiber gebencht. Igor war jetzt auch nur ein Beispiel, weil ich sein Ergebnis noch im Kopf hatte und er genau wie ich 320W TGP +15% PL genutzt hat.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (28. Dezember 2020)

MemoryTiming Fast Timing Level2 führt bei meiner 6800 XT (Referenz, XFX) direkt zum kompletten Absturz des PCs. Aber auch mit Fast Timing schafft die Karte nur 2060 MHz bevor die Fehlerkorrektur anspringt.

Bin mal gespannt, ob meine 6900 XT Merc (Custom, XFX) Fast Timing Level2 schafft.


----------



## Michi240281 (28. Dezember 2020)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> MemoryTiming Fast Timing Level2 führt bei meiner 6800 XT (Referenz, XFX) direkt zum kompletten Absturz des PCs. Aber auch mit Fast Timing schafft die Karte nur 2060 MHz bevor die Fehlerkorrektur anspringt.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, ob meine 6900 XT Merc (Custom, XFX) Fast Timing Level2 schafft.


Wie erkennt man, dass die Speicherfehlerkorrektur aktiv wird/ist?


----------



## EyRaptor (28. Dezember 2020)

Die Punktzahl sinkt statt zu steigen, wie man es vom höheren Takt eigentlich erwarten würde.
*Overclocks immer anhand der erreichten performance validieren!!!*
Sonst denkt man evtl. man hätte einen geilen oc, hat damit aber weniger Punkte als zuvor.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (28. Dezember 2020)

@Michi240281 Genau wie EyRaptor sagt, ich habs mit Firestrike validiert, ab 2060 MHz sinkt die Performance. Die Karte läuft auch mit 2150 MHz aber die Scores sind dann wie Stock, d.h. die Fehlerkorrektur arbeitet auf Hochtouren.

Das kann genauso täuschen wie die "1.02V 2650 MHz" Posts, die ich überall sehe, aber tatsächlich läuft die Karte eher auf 1.1-1.13V (überprüfbar z.B. mit HWInfo). Es gibt gewisse Taktstufen, ab der die Karte sich einfach mehr Spannung nimmt, egal was man einstellt.

Als Hintergrund, wieso z.B. meine Karte nur 2060 MHz mit Fast Timings packt und ab dann die Fehlerkorrektur anspringt:








						Preliminary look at the RX 6800 XT's VBIOS
					

First, I do not have an RX 6800 XT yet - I just got a VBIOS image from someone who did. That said, so far I've decoded VRAM_Info.    There are different timings depending on the memory clock frequency.




					www.overclock.net
				



Mit eingestellten 2060 MHz liegen real ungefähr 2040-2056 MHz an. Ab 2060 MHz sind im Bios schärfere Timings hinterlegt und genau diese führen dann zu den Fehlern. Ab 2124 MHz sind die Timings dann wieder lockerer. D.h. mit goldenen Memory Chips könnte es sein, dass man die allerbeste Performance bei Fast Timing Level2 2124 MHz erreicht.


----------



## Michi240281 (28. Dezember 2020)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> @Michi240281 Genau wie EyRaptor sagt, ich habs mit Firestrike validiert, ab 2060 MHz sinkt die Performance. Die Karte läuft auch mit 2150 MHz aber die Scores sind dann wie Stock, d.h. die Fehlerkorrektur arbeitet auf Hochtouren.
> 
> Das kann genauso täuschen wie die "1.02V 2650 MHz" Posts, die ich überall sehe, aber tatsächlich läuft die Karte eher auf 1.1-1.13V (überprüfbar z.B. mit HWInfo). Es gibt gewisse Taktstufen, ab der die Karte sich einfach mehr Spannung nimmt, egal was man einstellt.
> 
> ...


Ok alles klar, aber kriegt man das denn überhaupt rausgemessen? Ich meine von Run zu Run hat man ja eh schon ne Streuung von ich sag mal bis zu 50 Punkten und wenn ich jetzt die Speicherfrequenz sagen wir mal in 10MHz Schritten anhebe dann ist die Verbesserung doch sicherlich geringer als die Streuung! Oder?


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Dezember 2020)

MSI Global

Nun, also ist SAM bereits beim vorigen im Bios enthalten (04.11.)
funktionieren soll es aber erst mit dem Bios zum 16.11.2020

Und ich habe jenes vom 04.11. derzeit erst drauf!


----------



## GamingWiidesire (28. Dezember 2020)

@Michi240281 siehe verlinkter Thread. Bei mir ist die Performance deutlich eingebrochen in 10 MHz Schritten, als die Fehlerkorrektur angesprungen ist. Da hat man direkt gesehen, dass es keine Streuung ist.


----------



## elmobank (28. Dezember 2020)

So, die WaKü gebrückt, und die 6900XT eingebaut...
Jetzt warte ich noch nen paar min um die Dichtigkeit zu prüfen, dann kann es losgehen....xD

Edit:
Was sehr interessant ist, die Lüfter der GPU drehen, obwohl ich die 12V noch gar nicht angeschlossen habe xD
Dichtigkeitstest ist bestanden, nun gehts wieder an den MoRa und dann Strom an die Karte und ausprobieren.


----------



## elmobank (28. Dezember 2020)

Komisch, meine Karte scheint ein Problem zu haben, der obere Bildschirmteil, ungefähr 1/4 ist schwaru und flackert....
Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt, Windoof hat die Karte nicht erkannt, bzw. Treiber nicht korrekt installiert.... omg...


----------



## DARPA (28. Dezember 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Ich tippe auch eher auf SoC Maximum, da hat die Referenz 1150mV drin stehen. Aber wenn einige das mit weniger mV hinbekommen..
> Fällt mir nur schwer zu glauben das es derartige Streuung gibt bei den Speicherchips, da sind ja auch acht Stück auf jeder Karte. Für den Controller wäre das auch extrem, also würde es die VSoC_max schon eher plausibel machen. Auch bemerkenswert das eine 6800XT damit keine Probleme hat, während ne 6900XT damit auch mal gar nicht zurecht kommt. Da würden mir nur andere Speicherchips einfallen.


Im Grunde reicht schon 1 Chip, der keinen Bock hat und es läuft nicht.

Die Timings selbst kann man nicht auslesen? Dann könnten wir uns ein Lvl 1.5 Profil basteln 



elmobank schrieb:


> Komisch, meine Karte scheint ein Problem zu haben, der obere Bildschirmteil, ungefähr 1/4 ist schwaru und flackert....
> Hat da jemand eine Idee?


Karte nochmal aus dem Slot raus und wieder rein.
Monitorkabel Verbindung prüfen

Auflösung und Hz in Windows prüfen


----------



## elmobank (28. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Karte nochmal aus dem Slot raus und wieder rein.
> Monitorkabel Verbindung prüfen
> 
> Auflösung und Hz in Windows prüfen



Windoof war schuld, Treiber nicht korrekt installiert.... voll nervig so was...
Jetzt mal @Stock testen, was die so treibt. Welcher Benchmark ist dafür so am sinnvollsten, gleich mit Raytracing?


----------



## gbm31 (28. Dezember 2020)

Hmm...

Timings Level 2 geben bei mir im 3DQuark kaum bis nichts an Mehrperformance mit 2150MHz VRAM.

Muss mal den Takt runterdrehen und schauen ob sich dann was tut. Ist mit MPT auf 1075 fest jetzt...


----------



## Duvar (28. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Hmm...
> 
> Timings Level 2 geben bei mir im 3DQuark kaum bis nichts an Mehrperformance mit 2150MHz VRAM.
> 
> Muss mal den Takt runterdrehen und schauen ob sich dann was tut. Ist mit MPT auf 1075 fest jetzt...


Teste mal mit 2123MHz beim VRAM und Lvl 2 Timings, mal sehen ob sich dein Score verbessert.


----------



## Michi240281 (28. Dezember 2020)

Hab noch mal ne Frage zum Thema WaKü:

Also ich habe sehr viel Spaß am basteln, aus Geräusch-Gründen würde ich das aber nicht machen, da mich das rauschen der Lüfter nicht stört. Ich würde es also nur machen, weil es "was cooles neues" ist, ich Spaß am basteln habe, ich damit mehr aus der Karte rausholen könnte und weil es eben auch ein bissel was Besonderes ist (hat ja nicht jeder) und das kann ja auch echt schick aussehen. 

Das Thema OC spielt aber dann schon ne wesentliche Rolle und daher hab ich folgende Frage:

Ist überhaupt davon auszugehen, dass meine Karte überhaupt die 2,6-2,8GHz schafft? Ich denke mal nen Potatoe habe ich nicht erwischt, Karte läuft nach meinem Finetuning mit recht konstant 2,5GHz im Spiel, im Timespy schwankt es zwischen 2,3 und 2,5GHz. Wäre absolut blöd, wenn ich jetzt ne WaKü baue und am Ende gar nix bei rumkommt, außer dass die Karte kühler läuft was ihr mit Sicherheit auch gut tut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Dezember 2020)

Game:
Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts

Dieses Game hängt komplett
Letztes Level gerade am Zocken...
und habe 2100 Mhz und nur 20 bis 24 fps und nur 90 bis 105 Watt für die 6800-er Karte

Da kann etwas nicht stimmen und wer hat selbes Game
mit 6800 / 6800XT oder gar 6900XT


----------



## Dudelll (28. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Hab noch mal ne Frage zum Thema WaKü:
> 
> Also ich habe sehr viel Spaß am basteln, aus Geräusch-Gründen würde ich das aber nicht machen, da mich das rauschen der Lüfter nicht stört. Ich würde es also nur machen, weil es "was cooles neues" ist, ich Spaß am basteln habe, ich damit mehr aus der Karte rausholen könnte und weil es eben auch ein bissel was Besonderes ist (hat ja nicht jeder) und das kann ja auch echt schick aussehen.
> 
> ...


Kannst einfach mal lüfter auf 100%fixieren und case offen lassen und in einen kühlen Raum stellen. Was du dann an oc schaffst ist dann vermutlich ungefähr das was du mit Wasser hinbekommst.


----------



## Linmoum (28. Dezember 2020)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> @Michi240281 siehe verlinkter Thread. Bei mir ist die Performance deutlich eingebrochen in 10 MHz Schritten, als die Fehlerkorrektur angesprungen ist. Da hat man direkt gesehen, dass es keine Streuung ist.


Hab ich hier mit FT2@2150MHz auch, kostet im Vergleich zu FT2@2120MHz mal eben rund 400 Punkte im Time Spy. Auch, wenn es selbst mit 975mV SoC stabil läuft. Aber Stabilität bei dann jedoch greifender Fehlerkorrektur ist halt auch Quatsch, deswegen grundsätzlich immer vergleichen.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (28. Dezember 2020)

@Linmoum Der Punkteunterschied könnte aber auch an den schlechteren Timings ab 2124 MHz liegen. Vergleich am besten Mal 2124 (real wird weniger anliegen) mit 2134 MHz. Bei 2134 MHz sollten real ungefähr die meiste Zeit 2124+ anliegen, also die schlechteren Timings. Oder umgekehrt kannst du dich von 2124 MHz in Zweierschritten hochtasten auf 2134 MHz und schauen, ab wann die Performance einbricht. Es könnte auch seien, dass du bei 2130 MHz die beste Performance hast, weil dann real 2120-2124 MHz und somit die schärferen Timings anliegen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (28. Dezember 2020)

Liebe RDNA2 Gemeinde,

ich möchte an dieser Stelle einmal kurz inne halten und darum bitten, das wir uns gemeinsam einen kurzen Moment zurück erinnern....
Lasst uns gemeinsam im Gedanken ein paar Wochen zurückgehen ... und uns erinnern.
Lasset uns daran erinnern, wie sie da sagten: " 2,2Ghz...2,3Ghz???" wie sie lachten "Hahahaha".....
Lasset uns daran denken, wie sie spotteten: "Vielleicht mit der kleinsten Ausbaustufe".... "2,3Ghz?? Nur wenn das Ding zur Heizplatte +500W mutiert".
Lasset uns nun wieder gemeinsam in das Jetzt zurückkehren... Das Jetzt wo die kleinste Gurke mit 2,2Ghz durchmarschiert...  zurück in das Heute wo die Top-Chips an der 2,6Ghz Marke fräsen... 

Wo sind sie geblieben? Die da spotteten... und die Karten verächtlich machten? Wo sind sie, die ihnen schlechtes Zeugnis redeten?

Naja... hier im Thread will ich die eh nicht lesen


----------



## gbm31 (28. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Hab ich hier mit FT2@2150MHz auch, kostet im Vergleich zu FT2@2120MHz mal eben rund 400 Punkte im Time Spy.





GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Der Punkteunterschied könnte aber auch an den schlechteren Timings ab 2124 MHz liegen.





Duvar schrieb:


> Teste mal mit 2123MHz beim VRAM und Lvl 2 Timings, mal sehen ob sich dein Score verbessert.



2124MHz mit Fast Timings Level 2 bringt 100P weniger in Port Royal als 2150MHz FTL2. Welches grad mal 50P (wenn überhaupt) mehr bringt als 2150MHz FTL1...

Grad getestet.

Port Royal 2150MHz Fast Timing Level 1
Port Royal 2124MHz Fast Timing Level 2
Port Royal 2150MHz Fast Timing Level 2

Der Memory Controller Bus wird nicht mehr belastet als mit FTL1 - hab grad 1h CP77 getestet.


----------



## elmobank (28. Dezember 2020)

Erst einmal mit dem Adrenalintreiber warm werden....
Habe mal nen bisschen mit dem Ram gespielt, mit "Fast Timings" kann ich den ohne Absturz bei eingestellten 2150 MHz (angezeigt 2138 bis 2140) betreiben, nur mit dem OC der GPU muss ich jetzt mal schauen, was dort so geht...


----------



## Duvar (28. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> Erst einmal mit dem Adrenalintreiber warm werden....
> Habe mal nen bisschen mit dem Ram gespielt, mit "Fast Timings" kann ich den ohne Absturz bei eingestellten 2150 MHz (angezeigt 2138 bis 2140) betreiben, nur mit dem OC der GPU muss ich jetzt mal schauen, was dort so geht...


Musst auch überprüfen ob es mit höherem VRAM Takt skaliert, also mal 2100MHz vs 2150MHz gegentesten.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (28. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> 2124MHz mit Fast Timings Level 2 bringt 100P weniger in Port Royal als 2150MHz FTL2. Welches grad mal 50P (wenn überhaupt) mehr bringt als 2150MHz FTL1...
> 
> Grad getestet.


Hast du überhaupt schon getestet, ob 2150 MHz FTL1 ohne Fehlerkorrektur läuft?


----------



## gbm31 (28. Dezember 2020)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt schon getestet, ob 2150 MHz FTL1 ohne Fehlerkorrektur läuft?



Btw: Speicherskalierung bei meiner 6900 XT:


----------



## GamingWiidesire (28. Dezember 2020)

@gbm31 Der Post zeigt nur minimalste Unterschiede und 50er Schritte sind zu groß (der höhere Takt könnte die Fehlerkorrektur ausgleichen). Ich würde Firestrike statt Port Royal dafür empfehlen und dann 2100-2150 MHz FTL1 in 10er Schritten durchtesten. Wenn du dann den Sweetspot gefunden hast,  musste weniger Takt bei FTL2 ansetzen. Nur wenn 2150 MHz FTL1 tatsächlich bei dir am schnellsten ist, macht es Sinn, was du in #3670 probiert hast.


----------



## drstoecker (28. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Hab noch mal ne Frage zum Thema WaKü:
> 
> Also ich habe sehr viel Spaß am basteln, aus Geräusch-Gründen würde ich das aber nicht machen, da mich das rauschen der Lüfter nicht stört. Ich würde es also nur machen, weil es "was cooles neues" ist, ich Spaß am basteln habe, ich damit mehr aus der Karte rausholen könnte und weil es eben auch ein bissel was Besonderes ist (hat ja nicht jeder) und das kann ja auch echt schick aussehen.
> 
> ...


Denk dran das mit Wakü auch der Verbrauch sinkt, dazu wird die Hardware noch geschont!


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Liebe RDNA2 Gemeinde,
> 
> ich möchte an dieser Stelle einmal kurz inne halten und darum bitten, das wir uns gemeinsam einen kurzen Moment zurück erinnern....
> Lasst uns gemeinsam im Gedanken ein paar Wochen zurückgehen ... und uns erinnern.
> ...


Wer aktuell noch grün und blau kauft hat nichts verstanden, die Antwort auf alles lautet
„Welcome To The Red Team“!


----------



## gbm31 (28. Dezember 2020)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> @gbm31 Der Post zeigt nur minimalste Unterschiede und 50er Schritte sind zu groß (der höhere Takt könnte die Fehlerkorrektur ausgleichen). Ich würde Firestrike statt Port Royal dafür empfehlen und dann 2100-2150 MHz FTL1 in 10er Schritten durchtesten. Wenn du dann den Sweetspot gefunden hast,  musste weniger Takt bei FTL2 ansetzen. Nur wenn 2150 MHz FTL1 tatsächlich bei dir am schnellsten ist, macht es Sinn, was du in #3670 probiert hast.



Firestrike und Timespy schwanken immer um locker 100P. Port Royal deutlich weniger (spricht aber auch nicht so auf den Speicher an)
Bei der 6800er die ich vor der 6900xt hatte habe ich auf die Art die Grenze locker über Halbierung der Intervalle gefunden. 
Umstellung der Timings ist bei 2124MHz. 
Gleich von Anfang an in 10er Schritten vorgehen ist Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Dezember 2020)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Als Hintergrund, wieso z.B. meine Karte nur 2060 MHz mit Fast Timings packt und ab dann die Fehlerkorrektur anspringt:


Du irrst dich, deine Timings ändern sich nicht dadurch.


gbm31 schrieb:


> Hmm...
> 
> Timings Level 2 geben bei mir im 3DQuark kaum bis nichts an Mehrperformance mit 2150MHz VRAM.
> 
> Muss mal den Takt runterdrehen und schauen ob sich dann was tut. Ist mit MPT auf 1075 fest jetzt...


3DMark ist ungeeignet um die Timins sauber auszuloten, nehmt besser ein Spiel am besten eins was sehr viel Streamt in der Engine weil dort machen sich schnellere Timings bemerkbar, vor allem mit SAM.


Duvar schrieb:


> Teste mal mit 2123MHz beim VRAM und Lvl 2 Timings, mal sehen ob sich dein Score verbessert.


Selbiges wie oben, die Timings ändern sich nicht bei verstellung im Wattman.


Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ist überhaupt davon auszugehen, dass meine Karte überhaupt die 2,6-2,8GHz schafft?


Ja davon ist auszugehen.



Generell mal zu der Timingssache:
1.Eure Timings sind immer gleich wenn Ihr im Wattman die Speichertaktrate verändert.
2.Wenn Ihr mit MPT euren Speichertakt auf dem P-State ändert, dann ändern sich auch die Timings eures Vram.
3. Die Timinglevel stellen quasi auf eine Stufe jeweils zurück, bedeutet Fast Timings Level 1 setzt eine Stufe, Fast Timings Level 2 setzt 2 Stufen zurück *ausgehend von der Basis die in der Registry geschrieben ist!
4.*Relevante Timingstufen:
1800-2059 Level 1
2060-2124 Level 2
2125-2249 Level 3
5.Im Wattman jeweils zu setzen mit 1:2Teiler. Bsp. 2060>=1030 im Wattman
6. Idealfall wäre: Basis 1000 im Wattman mit 2150im Wattman und Fast Timings Level 2. Ich denke das schafft fast keine Karte.
7.Besser und realistisch, 1000 im Wattman, Fast Timings Level 1 oder 1030 im Wattman mit Fast Timings Level 2.
8.1075 im Wattman mit Fast Timings Level 2 ist kontraproduktiv, warum? Weil Ihr bereits 2 Level in den Timings damit höher gesetzt habt um mit Fast Timings Level 2 wieder auf den Ausgangspunkt landet.
9. Ich weiß nicht ob die Fast Timings 1:1 identisch sind mit den hinterlegten im Bios! Es kann also sein dass unterschiedliche Kombinationen unterschiedlich schnell sind, meine 6800er startet jetzt auch mit FTL2 wenn ich vorher die Timings rauf setze, das Verhalten ist dabei jedoch nicht 1:1 identisch.

@Linmoum Das ist auch der Grund warum bei dir der Speicher via MPT und Auto OC läuft mit der höheren Taktrate.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (28. Dezember 2020)

@gbm31 Der Firestrike Graphics Score ist 5x höher (um die 50000), insofern sind 100 Punkte Unterschied bei Port Royal etwas ganz anderes als bei Firestrike. Wer sagt denn von Anfang an? 50er Schritte macht am Anfang zur Eingrenzung Sinn, aber um den Sweetspot zu finden dann eben mind. 10er Schritte.

Du kannst ja mal zu den drei Scores von #3670 noch 2000 MHz FTL2 und 2080 MHz FTL2 probieren, dann lässt sich besser beurteilen, ob die Fehlerkorrektur anschlägt.


----------



## gbm31 (28. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi  Ich stell nix im Wattman ein was ich nicht besser via MPT machen kann. Btw: du hast immer 2x Wattman, ich denke du meinst jedes zweite mal MPT...


----------



## Gurdi (28. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> @Gurdi  Ich stell nix im Wattman ein was ich nicht besser via MPT machen kann. Btw: du hast immer 2x Wattman, ich denke du meinst jedes zweite mal MPT...


In der Kombo läuft es bei mir auch am besten bisher.


----------



## Michi240281 (28. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Denk dran das mit Wakü auch der Verbrauch sinkt, dazu wird die Hardware noch geschont!


Warum sinkt der Verbrauch?


----------



## elmobank (28. Dezember 2020)

Also ich habe jetzt einiges ausprobiert, aber irgendwas muss da nicht so wirklich stimmen...
Je höher der GPU-Takt, desto niedriger das Ergebnis im Port Royal...
Höchstes Ergebnis ist Stock mit 15% mehr Leistungsaufnahme, alles andere sorgt nicht reproduzierbar für weniger Punkte...
Evtl. mache ich ja auch was falsch, ist auf jedenfall merkwürdig...


----------



## GamingWiidesire (28. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 3. Die Timinglevel stellen quasi auf eine Stufe jeweils zurück, bedeutet Fast Timings Level 1 setzt eine Stufe, Fast Timings Level 2 setzt 2 Stufen zurück *ausgehend von der Basis die in der Registry geschrieben ist!
> 4.*Relevante Timingstufen:
> 1360-1549 Level 1
> 1550-1799 Level 2
> ...


(Level ergänzt)
Deine Aussage ist, dass Memory DPM 3 im "Level 5" Frequenzbereich/2 via MPT und FTL2 in Wattman dazu führt, dass  Memory Timings von "Level 3" genommen werden? D.h. 1062 MHz Memory DPM 3 mit FTL2 nimmt die noch schärferen "Level 2" 1550-1799 MHz Timings? Würde dann bedeuten,  den Memory Takt via MPT einzustellen (z.B. 1075 MHz DPM 3) mit FTL2 ( -> Level 5-2 = Level 3 Timings) langsamer ist als 2150 MHz mit FTL2 in Wattman zu setzen und DPM 3 bei Standard 1000 MHz zu belassen (-> Level 3-2 = Level 1 Timings)?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Dezember 2020)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> (Level ergänzt)
> Deine Aussage ist, dass Memory DPM 3 im "Level 5" Frequenzbereich/2 via MPT und FTL2 in Wattman dazu führt, dass  Memory Timings von "Level 3" genommen werden? D.h. 1062 MHz Memory DPM 3 mit FTL2 nimmt die noch schärferen "Level 2" 1550-1799 MHz Timings? Würde dann bedeuten,  den Memory Takt via MPT einzustellen (z.B. 1075 MHz DPM 3) mit FTL2 ( -> Level 5-2 = Level 3 Timings) langsamer ist als 2150 MHz mit FTL2 in Wattman zu setzen und DPM 3 bei Standard 1000 MHz zu belassen (-> Level 3-2 = Level 1 Timings)?


Ja, nur musst du das auch erstmal zum laufen kriegen. Bei Level 2 schmiert mir bereits FastTimings 1 ab sobald ich etwas mehr Takt gebe.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (28. Dezember 2020)

Danke, dann kein Wunder, dass @gbm31 2150 MHz FTL2 zum Laufen bekommt, wenn es nur Level 3 Timings (also Stock Timings) sind. Bin mal gespannt, was meine 6900 XT schafft. Auf meiner 6800 XT werde ich es nicht mehr durchtesten, die läuft aktuell auf 2060 MHz Level 2.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (28. Dezember 2020)

Nabend an Alle,
bin eher der stille Mitleser aber möchte Euch mein momentan stabilstes Ergebnis mit einer 6800xt Nitro SE zukommen lassen. Es wurde alles nur per Wattman ausprobiert und per Furmark /3DMark getestet. Hier mal mein derzeitiges Setting in Wattman




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit diesen Einstellungen lief es jestzt ca 5 Std. stabil. An MPT wollte ich noch nicht ran da die Karte erst seit 24.12 bei mir ist ...
Ich denke mal die Werte sind ganz in Ordnung ?


----------



## <Phoenix> (28. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi @0ldN3rd @Downsampler @elmobank 

Danke für eure Hilfe mit meiner problembehafteten ASRock 6800 Challenger. 
Ich habe das gute Stück heute mit mürrisch hängendem Kopf zur Post getragen sodass Mindfactory sich drum kümmern kann. 
Die GTX970 tut nun erstmal wieder ihren Dienst. Boost Clock 1329. TimeSpy läuft stabil auf 1392 durch. Problem scheint also nicht an meinem System zu sein.
Mal sehen was MF sagt.

Die alte Krücke nervt mich aber jetzt schon xDDD


----------



## gbm31 (28. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja, nur musst du das auch erstmal zum laufen kriegen. Bei Level 2 schmiert mir bereits FastTimings 1 ab sobald ich etwas mehr Takt gebe.





GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Danke, dann kein Wunder, dass @gbm31 2150 MHz FTL2 zum Laufen bekommt, wenn es nur Level 3 Timings (also Stock Timings) sind.



Okay, daher auch der nicht wirklich vorhandene Performance-Unterschied.

Fasse ich im MPT den Speichertakt nicht an, und stelle via Wattman Fast Timing Level 2 ein, gibts einen Neustart - also nichts neues an der Front. 

Läuft jetzt also wieder wie gewohnt.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Dezember 2020)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> (Level ergänzt)
> Deine Aussage ist, dass Memory DPM 3 im "Level 5" Frequenzbereich/2 via MPT und FTL2 in Wattman dazu führt, dass  Memory Timings von "Level 3" genommen werden? D.h. 1062 MHz Memory DPM 3 mit FTL2 nimmt die noch schärferen "Level 2" 1550-1799 MHz Timings? Würde dann bedeuten,  den Memory Takt via MPT einzustellen (z.B. 1075 MHz DPM 3) mit FTL2 ( -> Level 5-2 = Level 3 Timings) langsamer ist als 2150 MHz mit FTL2 in Wattman zu setzen und DPM 3 bei Standard 1000 MHz zu belassen (-> Level 3-2 = Level 1 Timings)?


Jetzt versteh ich auch warum am Anfang die FTL2 bei mir liefen. Hatte via MPT den Vram auf 2100Mhz gestellt.
Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe sind dann die FTL2 bei 1050Mhz im MPT das gleiche wie wenn ich die 1000Mhz im MPT lasse und im Wattman auf Fast Timings stelle?


----------



## Linmoum (28. Dezember 2020)

So, ich glaube, das Ende der Fahnenstange ist im Port Royal so langsam für mich erreicht. Mehr geht zumindest dort nicht mit 1175mV stabil bei meiner Karte, wobei die 370W ASIC, die ich habe, schon den Takt einbremsen. Da würde mehr Saft sicherlich noch ein paar Punkte bringen. Dafür wäre jetzt sowas wie eine Devil nicht schlecht.  Irgendwie aber doof, dass Port Royal jeden Run auch in die Datenbank mit aufnimmt. Dadurch hab ich bei der 6900XT aktuell Platz 1-8 für mich. 









						I scored 11 701 in Port Royal
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## elmobank (28. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> So, ich glaube, das Ende der Fahnenstange ist im Port Royal so langsam für mich erreicht. Mehr geht zumindest dort nicht mit 1175mV stabil bei meiner Karte, wobei die 370W ASIC, die ich habe, schon den Takt einbremsen. Da würde mehr Saft sicherlich noch ein paar Punkte bringen. Dafür wäre jetzt sowas wie eine Devil nicht schlecht.  Irgendwie aber doof, dass Port Royal jeden Run auch in die Datenbank mit aufnimmt. Dadurch hab ich bei der 6900XT aktuell Platz 1-8 für mich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, das ist mal ne Hausnummer.
Wie kommst du auf diese Taktraten bzw. wie hast du das genau vollzogen?
Meine Karte macht mit Luftkühler und Adrenalintreiber maximal 10.223 Punkte.









						I scored 10 223 in Port Royal
					

Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Irgendwas scheint ja massive die Karte einzubremsen, da noch Spiel nach oben sein müsste - geht nur nicht mehr....
Vorallem Fast Timing Level 2 - wo findet man bitte so etwas im Treiber ... oO ?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Dezember 2020)

Der der keinen Namen hat schrieb:


> Nabend an Alle,
> bin eher der stille Mitleser aber möchte Euch mein momentan stabilstes Ergebnis mit einer 6800xt Nitro SE zukommen lassen. Es wurde alles nur per Wattman ausprobiert und per Furmark /3DMark getestet. Hier mal mein derzeitiges Setting in Wattman
> 
> 
> ...


FurMark ist ein ganz, ganz schlechter Test für sowas.


LordEliteX schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich auch warum am Anfang die FTL2 bei mir liefen. Hatte via MPT den Vram auf 2100Mhz gestellt.
> Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe sind dann die FTL2 bei 1050Mhz im MPT das gleiche wie wenn ich die 1000Mhz im MPT lasse und im Wattman auf Fast Timings stelle?


Korrekt.


elmobank schrieb:


> Vorallem Fast Timing Level 2 - wo findet man bitte so etwas im Treiber ... oO ?


Musst du erst aktivieren im MPT, da stellst du eine 2 ein bei Memory Timings


----------



## gbm31 (28. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> So, ich glaube, das Ende der Fahnenstange ist im Port Royal so langsam für mich erreicht. Mehr geht zumindest dort nicht mit 1175mV stabil bei meiner Karte, wobei die 370W ASIC, die ich habe, schon den Takt einbremsen.



Sicher daß 1062MHz via MPT mit FTL2 schneller ist als 2150MHz via Wattman mit FTL1?



elmobank schrieb:


> Vorallem Fast Timing Level 2 - wo findet man bitte so etwas im Treiber ... oO ?



Die Diskussion der letzten Seiten?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> So, ich glaube, das Ende der Fahnenstange ist im Port Royal so langsam für mich erreicht. Mehr geht zumindest dort nicht mit 1175mV stabil bei meiner Karte, wobei die 370W ASIC, die ich habe, schon den Takt einbremsen. Da würde mehr Saft sicherlich noch ein paar Punkte bringen. Dafür wäre jetzt sowas wie eine Devil nicht schlecht.  Irgendwie aber doof, dass Port Royal jeden Run auch in die Datenbank mit aufnimmt. Dadurch hab ich bei der 6900XT aktuell Platz 1-8 für mich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wirklich fett! Was hast du für ein Setting verwendet?



gbm31 schrieb:


> Sicher daß 1062 MPT mit FTL2 schneller ist als 2150MHz im Wattman mit FTL1?


Es gibt Unetrschiede irgendwo im Detail, aber diese scheinen vernachlässigbar zu sein.


----------



## Linmoum (28. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wirklich fett! Was hast du für ein Setting verwendet?


Ich hab Max. SoC VCore noch auf 975mV und TGP auf 320W. Ansonsten alles das, was im Screenshot zu sehen ist.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Ich hab Max. SoC VCore noch auf 975mV und TGP auf 320W. Ansonsten alles das, was im Screenshot zu sehen ist.


Senk mal deine SOC Taktrate auf 1000, das könnte noch das ein oder andere Püncktchen geben


----------



## elmobank (28. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Sicher daß 1062MHz via MPT mit FTL2 schneller ist als 2150MHz via Wattman mit FTL1?
> 
> 
> 
> Die Diskussion der letzten Seiten?


Also habt ihr das Bios per GPU-Z von der Karte geladen und mit dem MPT editiert und dann mit welchem Tool wieder auf die Karte geflasht?
Die Grenzen habt ihr dann einfach durchs probieren ausgetestet?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (28. Dezember 2020)

@elmobank Nach meinem aktuellen Stand, wird einfach im MPT auf WritePPT geklickt.. und die Settings werden in die Registry von Windows eingetragen... BIOS Editing ist aktuell glaube ich noch nicht möglich... (Man möge mich verbessern sollte es doch schon gehen!) BIOS flashen.. da wird aktuell  imho von einer XT das BIOS auf eine non XT gebügelt... oder von einer OC Karte "Nitro+ OC" z.B. das BIOS dann auf eine Referenz Karte geflasht...


----------



## elmobank (28. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @elmobank Nach meinem aktuellen Stand, wird einfach im MPT auf WritePPT geklickt.. und die Settings werden in die Registry von Windows eingetragen... BIOS Editing ist aktuell glaube ich noch nicht möglich... (Man möge mich verbessern sollte es doch schon gehen!) BIOS flashen.. da wird aktuell  imho von einer XT das BIOS auf eine non XT gebügelt... oder von einer OC Karte "Nitro+ OC" z.B. das BIOS dann auf eine Referenz Karte geflasht...



Ah, super ich danke dir für den Hinweis.
Aktuell spiele ich jetzt mit Undervolting im Wattman, die Karte freut sich nen Keks und taktet bei 1.075V immer noch stabil bei >2400MHz im Game...
GPU-Power steht dann bei knappen 250 Watt.

Nur Port Royal mag das mal gar nicht - der Benchmark geht dann schnell einfach zu ^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (28. Dezember 2020)

Ja PortRoyal reagiert wohl als erstes auf zu geringe Spannungen, dann dürfte dein Setting nicht sooo stabil sein...


----------



## Linmoum (28. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Senk mal deine SOC Taktrate auf 1000, das könnte noch das ein oder andere Püncktchen geben


Nope leider nicht, kommt +- dasselbe bei raus.


----------



## elmobank (28. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja PortRoyal reagiert wohl als erstes auf zu geringe Spannungen, dann dürfte dein Setting nicht sooo stabil sein...


Ich will meinen Wasserkühler.... kurz mal mit dem MPT getestet - der Luftkühler ist dann einfach nur überfordert, dreht auf und kriegt den Hotspot nicht in den Griff - bei 102°C habe ich dann lieber abgebrochen xD
Aber sehr interessant - dann dürfte auf jedenfall mehr Takt drin sein ^^









						I scored 10 328 in Port Royal
					

Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Ist mit Fast Timings im Treiber und undervolting auf 1120mV - läuft stabil durch und die Karte taktet stabiler.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Dezember 2020)

RT Allgemein ist eigentlich so mit das Spannungsempfindlichste. Der TS 2 ist aber auch sehr gut im Loop um sein Setting stabil zu bekommen.

Ansonsten scheinen die Karten sehr sauber mit dem Takt zu skalieren sowie auch mit der Leistungszufuhr.

Ich bin jetzt auch erstmal durch, ich komm einfach nicht mehr höher mit meinem Balanced Setting ohne die Power anzuheben. Die 19590 sind meine Grenze. Flüssigmetall würde evtl. noch was bringen-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (28. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi 
Damit ist deine 6800XT mit den Settings genauso schnell wie meine 6900XT mit UV auf einem 9900k xD

Sehr nette Geschichte, wie viel Zeit hast du da im Endeffekt reinstecken müssen?


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Damit ist deine 6800XT mit den Settings genauso schnell wie meine 6900XT mit UV auf einem 9900k xD
> 
> Sehr nette Geschichte, wie viel Zeit hast du da im Endeffekt reinstecken müssen?


Ich hab schon ne Weile getüftelt dafür, das dauert aber dann auch so lange weil ich natürlich nicht nur das Setting schleife, sondern auch hier z.B. dann kompetente Antworten parat haben möchte dazu. Dazu muss man die einzelnen Aspekte erstmal beleuchten.

Die Karte ist dabei übrigens gedrosselt auf 255Watt ASIC, also Referenzniveau. Der TS speigelt die leistung eigentlich auch nicht wirklich wieder, in Spielen ist die Karte nochmal nen gutes Stück schneller.


----------



## cimenTo (29. Dezember 2020)

Die Karte geht mir nurnoch auf den Keks...


----------



## ATIR290 (29. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix>​
Warum die Asrock Challenger 6800 retourniert
Was lief denn nicht
Dachte Lüfter laufen nur mit 850 U/min


----------



## <Phoenix> (29. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> <Phoenix>​
> Warum die Asrock Challenger 6800 retourniert
> Was lief denn nicht
> Dachte Lüfter laufen nur mit 850 U/min


Weil sie maximal 1950MHz geliefert hat, egal was ich gemacht habe. 
Sie sollte minimum 2140 schaffen, konstant. Und bei 850€ Kaufpreis will ich schon ein perfektes Produkt. 
10% Leistungsmangel finde ich da erheblich.


----------



## Linmoum (29. Dezember 2020)

Keine Ahnung, wo es geklemmt hat, nachdem ich ja immer bei ~19300 Graphics Score festhing. Kann eigentlich nur der Speicher gewesen sein, da ich bei der GPU selbst schon ausgelotet habe, was die Grenze für TIme Spy ist und da auch nichts verändert hatte. Was aber trotzdem komisch ist, da die Scores bei den anderen Benchmarks ja gepasst haben. Aber jetzt ist die Bremse dann auch halbwegs gelöst.









						I scored 19 643 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## elmobank (29. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Weil sie maximal 1950MHz geliefert hat, egal was ich gemacht habe.
> Sie sollte minimum 2140 schaffen, konstant. Und bei 850€ Kaufpreis will ich schon ein perfektes Produkt.
> 10% Leistungsmangel finde ich da erheblich.



Leider hast du da nicht ganz recht, du verwechselst da Boost mit Gamecklock. Auf der offiziellen Herstellerseite steht folgendes zu der Karte:
Boost-Takt: Up to 2140 MHz / 16 Gbps
Game Clock: 1905 MHz / 16 Gbps
Basis-Takt: 1750 MHz / 16 Gbps

Solange die Karte in Spielen (Benchmarks sind dort wieder etwas anderes durch die Last) unter die 1905 MHz fällt, ist eigentlich kein Mangel an der Karte ersichtlich. Somit dürfte aber über das MPT mehr dringewesen sein.
Solange es in den 14 Tagen ist oder der Händler kulant, sollte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## HairforceOne (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab jetzt über meine Firma eine 6800XT TUF für 795 € vorbestellen können. Soll angeblich zum 08.01. kommen.

Immer noch etwas viel für ne 6800XT die dann nicht das beste Custom-Modell ist aber bei HW-Luxx im Test hat die TUF recht solide abgeschnitten. Kühler als die Ref. allerdings selbst im Silent-BIOS "nur" so leise wie die Referenz. Aber der Kühler hat mehr Headroom wie es scheint. Rest scheint soweit auch zu passen. Nicht der beste Deal aber meine 1080 fängt an zu zicken.

Eigentlich wollte ich ne Red Devil haben. - Sollte ich die, wieder erwarten, Zeitnah zu nem guten Kurs (auch um die 800 €) bekommen geht die TUF zum Selbstkostenpreis weiter.

Bin mal gespannt. - Vor allem ob ich das Ding noch irgendwie anpacke mit UV/OC oder sowas. An sich hätte ich mal Lust auf ein schönes OotB Erlebnis. Das blieb mir bei meiner 1080 (aka Brüllwürfel) verwehrt.


----------



## <Phoenix> (29. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> Leider hast du da nicht ganz recht, du verwechselst da Boost mit Gamecklock. Auf der offiziellen Herstellerseite steht folgendes zu der Karte:
> Boost-Takt: Up to 2140 MHz / 16 Gbps
> Game Clock: 1905 MHz / 16 Gbps
> Basis-Takt: 1750 MHz / 16 Gbps
> ...



Jede Referenzkarte läuft mit guten 2150MHz durch Benches und Spiele. Entspricht dem von AMD angegebenen Boost clock.
Und das customdesign mit fettem Kühler und erhöhter Leistung soll das jetzt nicht tun?

Vielleicht liege ich falsch, aber ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## elmobank (29. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Jede Referenzkarte läuft mit guten 2150MHz durch Benches und Spiele. Entspricht dem von AMD angegebenen Boost clock.
> Und das customdesign mit fettem Kühler und erhöhter Leistung soll das jetzt nicht tun?
> 
> Vielleicht liege ich falsch, aber ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.



Kann sein, das ASRock nicht mehr zulässt. Zumindest gemäß deren Angabe auf der Homepage entspricht die Karte den Spezifikationen, also gäbe es dort erst einmal keinen Mangel.
Kann natürlich auch noch zusätzlich sein, dass der Chip jetzt der Beste war, aber die Angaben waren erfüllt.


----------



## HairforceOne (29. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> Kann sein, das ASRock nicht mehr zulässt. Zumindest gemäß deren Angabe auf der Homepage entspricht die Karte den Spezifikationen, also gäbe es dort erst einmal keinen Mangel.
> Kann natürlich auch noch zusätzlich sein, dass der Chip jetzt der Beste war, aber die Angaben waren erfüllt.



Wobei man "Fairerweise" sagen muss, dass diese "Boostsclocks" schon seit Jahren bei beiden Herstellern nicht passen bzw. halt sehr restriktiv angeben sind.

Ein "Defekt" lag nicht vor, da bin ich bei dir. Die Angaben waren soweit erfüllt. An sich gibts also keinen Grund zu meckern.

Aber irgendwie...:
Trotzdem ist das für ne 6800 schon *arg *schlecht wenn die unter Gamelast keine 2000 MHz schafft. Bei allen Videos, Tests, usw. hab ich noch nie jemanden gefunden der eine Karte hatte die keine 2000 MHz in Games schafft.

Entweder AsRock hat da im BIOS was versemmelt oder Phoenix hatte wirklich nen grauenhaften Chip. Das sind @Stock teilweise 200 MHz unterschied im Vergleich zum (bei der 6800) nicht so guten Referenz-Kühlers. Ganz logisch ist das eig. nicht.

Sowohl bei CB im Test als auch bei PCGH im Test waren die Karten in Games nie unter 2000 MHz sondern eigentlich immer im Bereich um die 2100-2200 unterwegs.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Warum sinkt der Verbrauch?


je kühler das Silizium ist, desto höher ist dessen elektrischer Widerstand


----------



## elmobank (29. Dezember 2020)

@HairforceOne 
Ich tippe auch eher auf das Bios als den Chip. Das mit dem Bios wäre über das MPT aus zu testen, da der Kühler deutlich mehr Reserven als der Referenz haben sollte.
OC mit dem Adrenalintreiber ist zwar schön, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass dadurch die Karte irgendwie langsamer wird als Stock, zumindest solange man nicht etwas über das MPT ändert.
Im Endeffekt kann ich nur hoffen, das es kein Garantiefall ist und noch in den 14Tagen gemäß Fernabsatzgesetz ist, da es im Garantiefall auch getestet werden kann und dann gibt es die Karte wieder zurück.


----------



## Michi240281 (29. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> je kühler das Silizium ist, desto höher ist dessen elektrischer Widerstand


Aber dann sinkt auch die Leistung der Graka!


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> je kühler das Silizium ist, desto höher ist dessen elektrischer Widerstand


Andersrum


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Dezember 2020)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Andersrum





Michi240281 schrieb:


> Aber dann sinkt auch die Leistung der Graka!



Nein und Nein ^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. Dezember 2020)

@True Monkey Nö.... Wenn die Temp im Silizium steigt, verringerst sich der Durchlasswiderstand. wenn der Widerstand sinkt kann mehr Strom fließen... wenn dieser Effekt nicht durch Beschaltung/Überwachung begrenzt wird, brennt das Silizium/Diode/Transistor durch.

Daher: Je kühler, desto höher der Widerstand, desto geringer der Stromfluß


----------



## elmobank (29. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Nein und Nein ^^



War das auch so, dass die Verlustleistung der Bauteile bei niedrigeren Temperaturen sinken?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. Dezember 2020)

Bei Alternate gibts grad wieder 6800er Karten.... 759,-€  Also da muss man nur zwei Zahlen drehen und schon ist man beim UVP! Wer da nicht zuschlägt!


----------



## Michi240281 (29. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @True Monkey Nö.... Wenn die Temp im Silizium steigt, verringerst sich der Durchlasswiderstand. wenn der Widerstand sinkt kann mehr Strom fließen... wenn dieser Effekt nicht durch Beschaltung/Überwachung begrenzt wird, brennt das Silizium/Diode/Transistor durch.
> 
> Daher: Je kühler, desto höher der Widerstand, desto geringer der Stromfluß


Ich denke mal, je geringer die Temperatur, desto höher der Widerstand und desto geringer damit die Leistung die die Karte zieht --> Verbrauch in W geht runter. 
Dazu kommt dann vermutlich, dass die Elektronik bei geringeren Temperaturen einfach effektiver arbeiten kann, daher mehr "Leistung" in Sachen fps.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wo es geklemmt hat, nachdem ich ja immer bei ~19300 Graphics Score festhing. Kann eigentlich nur der Speicher gewesen sein, da ich bei der GPU selbst schon ausgelotet habe, was die Grenze für TIme Spy ist und da auch nichts verändert hatte. Was aber trotzdem komisch ist, da die Scores bei den anderen Benchmarks ja gepasst haben. Aber jetzt ist die Bremse dann auch halbwegs gelöst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der TimeSpy verursacht duch die recht hohe Last eine Art Clockstretching, vor allem wenn man einen Mindesttakt setzt. Das Prinzip dahinter habe ich bis heute auch noch nicht verstanden.



<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Jede Referenzkarte läuft mit guten 2150MHz durch Benches und Spiele.


Naja um das mal klar zu stellen, eine 6800er bewegt sich @ Stock so in der Regel zwischen 2000-2200. Meist so um die ~2100. Die Karten können auch durchaus mal unter 2Ghz droppen. Das Leistungsverhalten bei deinen Temperaturen und der Wattage ist aber nicht normal gewesen.


cimenTo schrieb:


> Die Karte geht mir nurnoch auf den Keks...


Was genau ist denn das Problem?


----------



## cimenTo (29. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn das Problem?



Ich kann mit der Karte nichtmehr in Ruhe spielen. Ständiger Freeze (wie vor einigen Tagen gepostet) und gestern einen weiteren komplett Absturz mit Bluescreen den ich nichtmal sehe weil sich das Bild komplett aufhängt. Das angehängte Foto in meinem Beitrag zeigt den Fehler. Zum Test meine alte GTX1070 eingebaut gehabt und 0 Probleme. Auch mit der 3070 nie sowas gehabt. Seit Wechsel zur 6800 bekomme ich diese Freeze Screens in Warzone. Kein OC, kein sonstwas. Windows sogar für die Karte komplett neu installiert.


----------



## <Phoenix> (29. Dezember 2020)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Wobei man "Fairerweise" sagen muss, dass diese "Boostsclocks" schon seit Jahren bei beiden Herstellern nicht passen bzw. halt sehr restriktiv angeben sind.
> 
> Sowohl bei CB im Test als auch bei PCGH im Test waren die Karten in Games nie unter 2000 MHz sondern eigentlich immer im Bereich um die 2100-2200 unterwegs.



Aber wenn der Boost Clock quasi nicht existent ist, habe ich ein Problem damit! Wenn du ein Auto mit Winterreifen kaufst und am Ende nur die Sommerräder hast, gehst du auch zurück zum Händler, oder?

Und eben letztere Aussage lässt mich wissen, dass mit der Karte etwas nicht in Ordnung ist. Ob Hard- oder Software ist mir da relativ egal. Bei den Preisen muss das einfach funktionieren.



elmobank schrieb:


> @HairforceOne
> Ich tippe auch eher auf das Bios als den Chip. Das mit dem Bios wäre über das MPT aus zu testen, da der Kühler deutlich mehr Reserven als der Referenz haben sollte.
> OC mit dem Adrenalintreiber ist zwar schön, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass dadurch die Karte irgendwie langsamer wird als Stock, zumindest solange man nicht etwas über das MPT ändert.
> Im Endeffekt kann ich nur hoffen, das es kein Garantiefall ist und noch in den 14Tagen gemäß Fernabsatzgesetz ist, da es im Garantiefall auch getestet werden kann und dann gibt es die Karte wieder zurück.



Wir haben die Karte hier im Forum ausgiebig getestet mit verschiedenen Einstellungen im Adrenalin Treiber. So gut wie nichts hat einen Unterschied gebracht. Manuelle Clock-Settings wurden schlichtweg von der karte ingoriert. Lediglich anheben des Powerlimits und Absenken der Spannung hat einen marginalen Unterschied gebracht.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Ich kann mit der Karte nichtmehr in Ruhe spielen. Ständiger Freeze (wie vor einigen Tagen gepostet) und gestern einen weiteren komplett Absturz mit Bluescreen den ich nichtmal sehe weil sich das Bild komplett aufhängt. Das angehängte Foto in meinem Beitrag zeigt den Fehler. Zum Test meine alte GTX1070 eingebaut gehabt und 0 Probleme. Auch mit der 3070 nie sowas gehabt. Seit Wechsel zur 6800 bekomme ich diese Freeze Screens in Warzone. Kein OC, kein sonstwas. Windows sogar für die Karte komplett neu installiert.


Was sagt die Ereignisanzeige in Windoof?
Im Moment sind viele von der Ryzenseuche betroffen mit WHEA Logger Problemen.
Das die Karten Bluescreens erzeugen habe ich bisher noch nicht gehabt.


----------



## cimenTo (29. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was sagt die Ereignisanzeige in Windoof?
> Im Moment sind viele von der Ryzenseuche betroffen mit WHEA Logger Problemen.
> Das die Karten Bluescreens erzeugen habe ich bisher noch nicht gehabt.



Das hier, was ich in meinem Beitrag angehängt hatte eine Seite vorher.
Ich habe auch keine Idee was hier schief läuft. Ich würde es ja verstehen wenn meine Festplatte zugemüllt ist oder zig vorherige Nvidia Treiber etc. noch drauf sind. Aber Windows wurde komplett neu aufgesetzt und beide aktuellen Adrenalin Treiber verursachen das Problem.



> Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000116 (0xffff848f51697050, 0xfffff80278dc5040, 0xffffffffc0000001, 0x0000000000000003). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: 3654b7ff-57ce-4c99-b9f8-b596cc47659a.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

Das die AMDDiag mit dabei ist, ist normal. Das muss nicht die GraKa sein, aber diese resettet den Treiber wenn was schiefläuft, unabhängig davon ob es die GraKa ist oder nicht.

Prüf mal die Windowsereignisanzeige, nicht diesen komischen BlueScreenViewer


----------



## drstoecker (29. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi 
Was würdest du empfehlen um einen Chip auf Güte auf die Schnelle zu testen?


----------



## cimenTo (29. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Prüf mal die Windowsereignisanzeige, nicht diesen komischen BlueScreenViewer





> Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000116 (0xffff848f51697050, 0xfffff80278dc5040, 0xffffffffc0000001, 0x0000000000000003). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: 3654b7ff-57ce-4c99-b9f8-b596cc47659a.



Wie geschrieben, das hier unter System. Bei Anwendungen ist kein kritischer Fehler. Es geschah ja ca. um 0:30 Uhr und da ist halt nur diese Meldung das einzig kritische mit einem Fehlercode.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Was würdest du empfehlen um einen Chip auf Güte auf die Schnelle zu testen?



Hmm ich denke die maximale Taktrate würde ich ausloten, ansonsten ein gutes Indiz dürfte sein wie weit man den Spanungsslider absenken kann. Meine Karte ist aber allgemein etwas außergewöhnlich, daher schwer zu beurteilen für mich muss ich sagen.


cimenTo schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, das hier unter System. Bei Anwendungen ist kein kritischer Fehler. Es geschah ja ca. um 0:30 Uhr und da ist halt nur diese Meldung das einzig kritische mit einem Fehlercode.



Schau mal hier, da muss doch irgendwo ein kritischer Fehler dann gewesen sein mit Hinweis auf das Herunterfahren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Findest du dort(auch evtl. Gelb) WHEA Logger?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (29. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi wegen DistributedCOM

HKEY_LOCAL-MACHINE /System/CurrentControlSet/Control/WMI/Autologger/Eventlog-System/1b562e86-b7aa-4131-badc-b6f3a001407e
"Enabled" von "1" auf "0" korrigieren.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. Dezember 2020)

Man kann den EventLogger sogar so befummeln, dass der die Sortierung nach Schwere anzeigt.. also erstmal alles kritische und Fehler.. da kann man auf einen Blick sehen wo was zusammenhängt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach mal auf "Ebene" oben klicken....


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> @Gurdi wegen DistributedCOM
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL-MACHINE /System/CurrentControlSet/Control/WMI/Autologger/Eventlog-System/1b562e86-b7aa-4131-badc-b6f3a001407e
> "Enabled" von "1" auf "0" korrigieren.


Ja Danke, aber das stört mich nicht habs nur mal als Beispiel rein getan.


----------



## cimenTo (29. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Findest du dort(auch evtl. Gelb) WHEA Logger?



Nein. Kann nichts davon sehen.
Hier meine eingegrenzte Übersicht wo der Crash war.
Bugcheck ist wie gesagt der Bluescreen Code.
Fehler, dass der PC unerwartet runtergefahren wurde.
Und Kritisch: Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde.

Keine weiteren Meldungen die zeitlich zum Crash passen.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

Schau auch mal abseits von dem Crashzeitpunkt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. Dezember 2020)

@cimenTo SAM aktiviert im BIOS?


----------



## cimenTo (29. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schau auch mal abseits von dem Crashzeitpunkt.



Alles nur Distributed-Com als gelbe Warnung. Sonst absolut nichts. Rest ist nur Informationen wie Eventlog, DHCP etc. Aber keine weiteren Fehler.

@0ldN3rd
Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher ob das BIOS 1.80 SAM bereits hat. Ich konnte jedenfalls so eine Einstellung nicht finden, oder habe sie eventuell übersehen. Jedenfalls gab es keinen speziellen Punkt wo SAM stand.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. Dezember 2020)

@cimenTo Bei der Version 1.80 bei deinem Board sieht alles danach aus, dass SAM bereits unterstützt wird... kann aber im BIOS auch anders heißen BAR irgendwas... 

mach bitte mal den Eventlog screenshot mit der "Sortier"-Methode die ich oben erwähnt hab... es scheinen zumindest mal 2 Einträge bei dir vorhanden zu sein... ich denke da könnte sich noch ein dritter verstecken...

Wenn wirklich alle Stricke reißen(Da sind wir aber noch nicht!!) würde ich sogar ein BIOS Downgrade in Erwägung ziehen, sofern das System in der Signatur so stimmt, also Ryzen3700X auf B550... die neuen AGESA für Ryzen 5xxx scheinen eher so  "Naja...Naja...Naja" zu sein.. um das mal noch in ein sehr positives Licht zu rücken....


----------



## cimenTo (29. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @cimenTo Bei der Version 1.80 bei deinem Board sieht alles danach aus, dass SAM bereits unterstützt wird... kann aber im BIOS auch anders heißen BAR irgendwas...
> 
> mach bitte mal den Eventlog screenshot mit der "Sortier"-Methode die ich oben erwähnt hab... es scheinen zumindest mal 2 Einträge bei dir vorhanden zu sein... ich denke da könnte sich noch ein dritter verstecken...
> 
> Wenn wirklich alle Stricke reißen(Da sind wir aber noch nicht!!) würde ich sogar ein BIOS Downgrade in Erwägung ziehen, sofern das System in der Signatur so stimmt, also Ryzen3700X auf B550... die neuen AGESA für Ryzen 5xxx scheinen eher so  "Naja...Naja...Naja" zu sein.. um das mal noch in ein sehr positives Licht zu rücken....



Signatur ist aktuell.
Die ganzen Distributed müssted passiert sein als ich wohl im abgesicherten Modus den Treiber mit DDU gesäubert habe.


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm ich denke die maximale Taktrate würde ich ausloten, ansonsten ein gutes Indiz dürfte sein wie weit man den Spanungsslider absenken kann. Meine Karte ist aber allgemein etwas außergewöhnlich, daher schwer zu beurteilen für mich muss ich sagen.


Frage dazu: Ist es wirklich zielfürhend den Spannungsregler stark zu reduzieren? Jedenfalls hatte ich das Gefühl beim schnellen Austesten, dass die Karte ab einem bestimmen Wert/einer bestimmten Kombo mit Maxtakt eh wieder anlegt, was sie (für den Takt) will.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

McZonk schrieb:


> Frage dazu: Ist es wirklich zielfürhend den Spannungsregler stark zu reduzieren? Jedenfalls hatte ich das Gefühl beim schnellen Austesten, dass die Karte ab einem bestimmen Wert/einer bestimmten Kombo mit Maxtakt eh wieder anlegt, was sie (für den Takt) will.


Ja eigentlich schon, was du beschreibst ist ja kein Manko. Kann die Karte den maximalen Takt nicht erreichen setzt sie zumindest weniger Spannung an und rutscht damit höher in der Boosttable was einen höheren Takt im Schnitt zur Folge hat. In der Tat ist es aber so dass die Karten bei maximalen OC teils mit einer strafferen Boosttable bessere Ergebnisse erzielen.



cimenTo schrieb:


> Signatur ist aktuell.
> Die ganzen Distributed müssted passiert sein als ich wohl im abgesicherten Modus den Treiber mit DDU gesäubert habe.


Kick mal das letzte Windowsupdate 20H2 und mach mal das aktuellste Bios drauf.


----------



## cimenTo (29. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kick mal das letzte Windowsupdate 20H2 und mach mal das aktuellste Bios drauf.



Ist bereits. Das neueste Windows Update erfolgte als Neuinstallation von Windows per ISO Datei (inkl. dem Update) auf einem USB Stick. Also komplett frisch.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Ist bereits. Das neueste Windows Update erfolgte als Neuinstallation von Windows per ISO Datei (inkl. dem Update) auf einem USB Stick. Also komplett frisch.


Bios neu geflasht und aktuelle Chipsatztreiber drauf gebügelt danach?


----------



## cimenTo (29. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bios neu geflasht und aktuelle Chipsatztreiber drauf gebügelt danach?



Erst BIOS, dann frisches Windows inklusive wirklich allem was es aktuell gibt.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

Hmm ok. Karte korrekt am Netzteil dran? Welche PCI Ex Version am laufen?


----------



## cimenTo (29. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm ok. Karte korrekt am Netzteil dran? Welche PCI Ex Version am laufen?



Alles korrekt und sogar vor einiger Zeit durch Kommentare hier im Forum korrigiert. 2x 8 Pin seperat und PCIe 3.0 im BIOS. Freeze Screen aber auch ohne Riser Kabel und mit PCIe 4.0 Modus direkt am Board angeschlossen aufgetreten vor einigen Tagen. Ich werde ansonsten zurück zu BIOS 1.20 gehen und Windows nochmal neu installieren obwohl ich absolut keinen Nerv drauf habe.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

Tja dann bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch überfragt, es kann natürlich sein dass du ein Montagsmodell erwischt hast.


----------



## cimenTo (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich leider auch. Habe bei AMD bereits einen RMA Antrag gestellt aber ich bekomme nur Lösungsvorschläge wie Treiber neuinstallieren etc. obwohl ich alles beschrieben und schon getan habe. Absolut nervig grad...


----------



## DARPA (29. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Infos über die Taktlevel des Speicher 

Hab jetzt erstmal meine Einstellungen gefunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern Control angefangen. Läuft in UHD maxed out ohne RT in locked 60 fps und schaut sehr gut aus. 
Mit den RT Optionen GI und Kontaktschatten sind es ca. 40 fps. Was in dem Game sogar noch voll klar geht und dank Freesync noch smooth ist. Zocke aber erstmal ohne RT. 

Finde RT aber wirklich spannend, vorallem alles rund um Beleuchtung. Es fühlt sich wirklich realistischer und weicher an. Im ersten Moment subtil aber wenn man nach ner Weile wieder zurück stellt, merkt man den Unterschied.

Aber wisst ihr, was dieses Jahr fehlt? Der obligatorische Dezember Mega Update Treiber.


----------



## gbm31 (29. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was sagt die Ereignisanzeige in Windoof?
> Im Moment sind viele von der Ryzenseuche betroffen mit WHEA Logger Problemen.



? 
Hast mal einen Link?

Bei mir ist das nur wenn ich mehr als 125MHz Auto-OC einstelle, das machen dann 2 Kerne nicht auf Dauer mit und steigen aus - angekündigt durch WHEA-Einträge.

Mit 125MHz wochenlang ohne jegliches Problem ohne Neustart (Hybernate)


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @True Monkey Nö.... Wenn die Temp im Silizium steigt, verringerst sich der Durchlasswiderstand. wenn der Widerstand sinkt kann mehr Strom fließen... wenn dieser Effekt nicht durch Beschaltung/Überwachung begrenzt wird, brennt das Silizium/Diode/Transistor durch.
> 
> Daher: Je kühler, desto höher der Widerstand, desto geringer der Stromfluß


Ok 
Wenn ich meine Hardware unter null bewege brauch ich wesentlich weniger Spannung bei gleichen Takt 
Weil .....bisher dachte ich das ich durch das runterkühlen die Atome zum Stillstand bringe der Strom sich dadurch durch nicht mehr bewegende Atome seinen Weg bahnt wodurch die Effiziens steigt.
Dachte damit wäre der Widerstand gemeint der in dem Fall ja sinkt 

Aber so recht weiß ich das nicht und diese Erklärung ist im Prinzip die die Roman vor 10 Jahren mal eine Reporterin gab die auf einer Session auftauchte und fragte was zum Teufel wir da tun mit Ln2

Ich bin nur der Praktiker nicht der Belesene

Aber lerne gerne dazu bzw lass mir erklären was ich mache


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Der obligatorische Dezember Mega Update Treiber.


Jetzt wo du es sagst.... Mal gespannt ob wir im Janaur noch was bekommen, ich meine der letzte wäre auch recht spät dran gewesen.


gbm31 schrieb:


> ?
> Hast mal einen Link?
> 
> Bei mir ist das nur wenn ich mehr als 125MHz Auto-OC einstelle, das machen dann 2 Kerne nicht auf Dauer mit und steigen aus - angekündigt durch WHEA-Einträge.
> ...


Einfach mal ein wenig durch die Ryzenthreads schliddern. Den genauen Zusammenhang kenne ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (29. Dezember 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Ich leider auch. Habe bei AMD bereits einen RMA Antrag gestellt aber ich bekomme nur Lösungsvorschläge wie Treiber neuinstallieren etc. obwohl ich alles beschrieben und schon getan habe. Absolut nervig grad...


Ich bin gerade mit Gigabyte am verzweifeln. Der Support schlägt auch immer Sachen vor die ich in der Anfrage schon ausgeschlossen habe, weil schon durchgeführt.
Mein Board scheint etwas gegen PCIe 3.0 Grafikkarten zu haben, denn die laufen nur mit x8, während die 6900XT mit 4.0 X16 einwandfrei rennt. Vielleicht mag das Board aber auch keine Grakas von Sapphire? Die 6900XT ist eine Referenz von Gigabyte. Wer weiß, wer weiß.


----------



## cimenTo (29. Dezember 2020)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mit Gigabyte am verzweifeln. Der Support schlägt auch immer Sachen vor die ich in der Anfrage schon ausgeschlossen habe, weil schon durchgeführt.
> Mein Board scheint etwas gegen PCIe 3.0 Grafikkarten zu haben, denn die laufen nur mit x8, während die 6900XT mit 4.0 X16 einwandfrei rennt. Vielleicht mag das Board aber auch keine Grakas von Sapphire? Die 6900XT ist eine Referenz von Gigabyte. Wer weiß, wer weiß.



Die gehen halt irgendwelche Scripte durch und machen Copy&Paste. Man hat oft das Gefühl dass kaum noch mit Menschen spricht/textet. Immer die selben Textbausteine und es wird selten auf den Inhalt eingegangen obwohl man alles beschreibt etc. Am Ende ist der Kundensupport mehr Bot, als ein Bot selbst. Umso ärgerlicher für den Kunden

Ich habe nun erstmal mein BIOS downgegraded auf 1.20. Ich werde einige Spielstunden testen und gucken.

Edit: Tja und der nächste Freeze. Downgrade bringt also nichts. Die Karte ist nurnoch ätzend...


----------



## Downsampler (29. Dezember 2020)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ok
> Wenn ich meine Hardware unter null bewege brauch ich wesentlich weniger Spannung bei gleichen Takt
> Weil .....bisher dachte ich das ich durch das runterkühlen die Atome zum Stillstand bringe der Strom sich dadurch durch nicht mehr bewegende Atome seinen Weg bahnt wodurch die Effiziens steigt.
> Dachte damit wäre der Widerstand gemeint der in dem Fall ja sinkt
> ...


Also ich kenne es auch nur so aus dem Physikunterricht in der Schule.

Der Widerstand von metallenen Leitern steigt mit der Temperatur. Kühlt man diese, dann bleibt der Widerstand gleich, kühlt man sie mit Trockeneis oder ähnlichem unter die Raumtemperatur, sinkt der Widerstand leicht unter den Wert, der mit Raumtemperatur gemessen wird.

Ich glaube nicht, daß die Physik plötzlich umgekehrt sein soll.


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Der Widerstand von metallenen Leitern steigt mit der Temperatur. Kühlt man diese, dann bleibt der Widerstand gleich, kühlt man sie mit Trockeneis oder ähnlichem unter die Raumtemperatur, sinkt der Widerstand leicht unter den Wert, der mit Raumtemperatur gemessen wird.


Wir haben es hier aber mit Silizium-Chips, also klassischen Halbleitern zu tun (im Gegensatz zum metallenen Leiter...). Dieser folgt ganz anderen Gesetzmäßigkeiten, wozu auch eine ausgesprochene Temperaturabhängigkeit des Widerstands gehört. Je wärmer der Halbleiter, desto geringer sein elektrischer Widerstand. Woran das liegt?

Eigentlich nehmen mit höherer Temperatur die Zusammenstöße zwischen Ladungsträgern zu, was sie generell unbeweglicher macht -> Leitfähigkeit nimmt ab / Widerstand steigt (so kennen wir es aus klassischen Leitern). Beim Halbleiter kommt nun aber der Effekt hinzu, dass bei höheren Temperaturen weitere Ladungsträger aus dem Halbleitermaterial frei werden, was die Leitfähigkeit signifikant erhöht.

Mit zunehmender Chiptemperatur neben daher Ströme zu. Zusätzlich werden Kriech- und Restströme begünstigt, da Sperr-/Schwelllspannungen ebenfalls abnehmen.


----------



## Dudelll (29. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Aber wisst ihr, was dieses Jahr fehlt? Der obligatorische Dezember Mega Update Treiber.


Hm stimmt echt. Evtl. wollen se auch das Upscaling Feature für die 6000er Serie zumindest teilweise funktionierend mit reinbringen und man hat deswegen noch nichts davon gehört dieses Jahr.


----------



## elmobank (29. Dezember 2020)

Was mich etwas an meiner Karte irritiert ist, dass ich weniger Punkte in Benchmarks erhalte, sobald ich den Takt der GPU anhebe ... wenn ich hingegen alles @Stock lasse und nur die Leistungsaufnahme erhöhe, dann gehen auch die Punkte nach oben, ebeso der Takt....

Hat da jemand eine sinnvolle Erklärung für mich?
Als ob irgendetwas, z.b. der Infinity Cache, dicht macht, weil zu wenig Spannung anliegt... an der Temperatur liegt es zumindest nicht, Hotspot erreichte bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl gerade so die 100°C...

Hingegen ist es logisch:
Fürs undervolting gilt, senke ich die Spannung der GPU stabilisiert sich der Takt etwas höher und die Punkte steigen.


----------



## Downsampler (29. Dezember 2020)

Ganz so einfach ist es ja nicht. Geleitet wird im IC mit Metallleitern und Halbleitern. Ob diese Halbleiter jetzt Heißleiter oder Kaltleiter sind, kann man als Außenstehender beim IC nicht mehr so recht unterscheiden, weil sehr wahrscheinlich beides im IC verwendet wird. Das nur Silizium verwendet wird, denke ich auch nicht. Das wird nur für einen Teil der Bauteile im IC verwendet. Intel hat nach eigenen Aussagen auch schon Galliumarsenid verwendet. AMD hatte eine SOI Technik mit Silicon im Einsatz.

Von Intel gab es vor ca. 20 Jahren mal eine Untersuchung dazu, welche die damals erhältlichen Pentium III oder Pentium IV Prozessoren betraf, genau weiß ich es nicht mehr, und dort wurde die Aussage getroffen, daß diese mit einer Temperatur von 49 Grad im optimalen Bereich arbeiten.

Im Grunde ist jeder IC eine Eigenkreation der Hersteller, aus verschiedenen Materialien, dessen physikalische Eigenschaften es zu erforschen gilt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Aber wisst ihr, was dieses Jahr fehlt? Der obligatorische Dezember Mega Update Treiber.



Ich glaube bei AMD sieht der Dezember dieses Jahr eher so aus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sLpWVekMbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich glaube der Release von Zen3 UND RDNA2 hat da ein gewisses Limit gesprengt bei AMD... dazu der Zeitpunkt recht knapp vor dem Weihnachtsgeschäft... 

und BOOM...siehe oben... 

Ich glaube die beiden Baustellen(wobei mir ZEN3 die deutlich größere scheint) werden uns noch 2-3 Monate begleiten.


----------



## Downsampler (29. Dezember 2020)

Da fehlt noch eine Menge an Software. Die Specs für Vulkan RT z. B. waren ende November erst mal erstellt. Bis diese vollständig Implementiert sind, vergeht noch eine Weile. Dazu kommen noch die FidelityFX. Ein Teil davon wird von externen Firmen geleistet.

Corona verzögert das Ganze dann noch nachhaltig.


----------



## gecan (29. Dezember 2020)

mit nur 1,090v !

und mit diesen settings, rennt jedes game seit tagen absolut stabil !!!

wobei ich beim games den power limit dann auf 0 stelle, und die spiele trozdem mit über 2,4 bis 2.5ghz durschnitt takt haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










						Result not found
					






					www.3dmark.com


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2020)

@gecan: Ich glaube du bist im GPU-Z-Fenster mit der Maus auf einen Wert gerutscht, was man an der "@" erkennt. Es wird entsprechend nicht der "max"-Wert angezeigt, sondern, der Wert, wo deine Maus ist.


----------



## gecan (29. Dezember 2020)

ganz genau, das war auch meine absicht, um zu zeigen was der durchnittswert war, und der lag bei 1.068v.


----------



## Michi240281 (29. Dezember 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> mit nur 1,090v !
> 
> und mit diesen settings, rennt jedes game seit tagen absolut stabil !!!
> 
> ...


Und wie sind die MPT Settings?


----------



## gecan (29. Dezember 2020)

habe den tool noch nicht benutzt, mir reichen die wattman einstellungen um mit der 6900xt glückliche ergebnisse zu erzielen


----------



## Michi240281 (29. Dezember 2020)

gecan schrieb:


> habe den tool noch nicht benutzt, mir reichen die wattman einstellungen um mit der 6900xt glückliche ergebnisse zu erzielen


Ah ok! Die 75% Lüfteransteuerung sind aber schon ordentlich - das rauscht ganz schön! 😉


----------



## rumpeLson (29. Dezember 2020)

Oh Boy, ich konnte mich einfach nicht länger gedulden und habe mir bei Mindfactory eine völlig überteuerte Powercolor RX 6800 Fighter bestellt. Ungeduld ist so teuer .

Hat zufälligerweise schon jemand ein Review zu der Karte gesehen?


----------



## Downsampler (29. Dezember 2020)

Auf reddit gibts einen Benchmark der Karte: 



__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/k37p79

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bath92 (29. Dezember 2020)

McZonk schrieb:


> Mit zunehmender Chiptemperatur neben daher Ströme zu. Zusätzlich werden Kriech- und Restströme begünstigt, da Sperr-/Schwelllspannungen ebenfalls abnehmen.



Genau. 

In der Elektro- /Halbleitertechnik auch als Leckströme bekannt.

Viel gefährliches Halbwissen zu dem Thema im Umlauf.


----------



## gbm31 (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab die Grenzen nach oben mit Luft jetzt genug ausgetestet- jetzt kommt das UV-Setting. Gibt nicht mehr als die Default 255W. 

Bin gerade bei 1050mV GFX und 1025mV SOC am Testen, außer VRAM auf 2150MHz und FT1 wird im Wattman nichts verändert, was im Endeffekt für die GFX 1050mV max. und 2450Mhz Target bedeutet.

Damit bin ich gegenüber meinem 2650MHz/1100mV/300W Setting bei 17,7% (300/255) weniger Verlustleistung ganze 6,5% langsamer im Timespy Grafikscore.
Daß der Hotspot jetzt deutlich niedriger ist und die Lüfter nur noch auf max. 1350rpm drehen brauch ich nicht extra erwähnen...


[edit]

LOL

Der Treiber meint bei 1000mV max. im MPT wohl eine 6800 vor sich zu haben und stell das Target auf 2275MHz... 

Muss das also doch manuell setzen.

[edit] 1000mV und 2450MHz Target im Vergleich zum 300W Setting - wird langsam interessant...


----------



## arthur95 (29. Dezember 2020)

RX 6900XT Nitro bei Alternate lagernd:


			https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/Radeon-RX-6900-XT-Nitroplus-OC-16GB-Grafikkarte/html/product/1704994?
		



ebenfalls lagernd: RX 6800: Nitro, Pulse, Merc


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Grenzen nach oben mit Luft jetzt genug ausgetestet- jetzt kommt das UV-Setting. Gibt nicht mehr als die Default 255W.
> 
> Bin gerade bei 1050mV GFX und 1025mV SOC am Testen, außer VRAM auf 2150MHz und FT1 wird im Wattman nichts verändert, was im Endeffekt für die GFX 1050mV max. und 2450Mhz Target bedeutet.
> 
> ...


Krieg ich ja noch fast Lust mir doch noch eine 6900er zu holen.


----------



## openSUSE (29. Dezember 2020)

Endlich wird die Backplate mal mit benutzt.
Offensichtlich sind die Hersteller doch lernfähig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Dezember 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hm stimmt echt. Evtl. wollen se auch das Upscaling Feature für die 6000er Serie zumindest teilweise funktionierend mit reinbringen und man hat deswegen noch nichts davon gehört dieses Jahr.



Kommt wohl zum RTX 3080TI Release, oder zu Dessen Vorstellung frühestens!


----------



## gecan (30. Dezember 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ah ok! Die 75% Lüfteransteuerung sind aber schon ordentlich - das rauscht ganz schön! 😉


für benchmark sollte doch die lautstärke total egal sein oder ?

in spielen bei 0 bzw unter 0 prozent powerlimit, habe ich die regler bei unter 45% 

aber das sollte doch eigentlich uns klar sein oder ?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (30. Dezember 2020)

Meine Ref. 6900xt ist heute angekommen und natürlich gleich Mal geschaut was Sam bringt....zumindest im Time Spy.

5600x und 6900xt laufen komplett Stock.

Ohne Sam: GPU 18.285 und CPU 8.241
Mit Sam: GPU 18.338 und CPU 8.224

Sagenhafte 53punkte mehr aber dafür etwas an CPU Leistung verloren.
Könnte aber auch Messtoleranz sein da ich auf die schnelle jedes Setting nur einmal durchlaufen habe und ein paar Hintergrundprogramme mitliefen.

Aber zum Refenzdesign selber: Mann ist die steif! Glaube damit könnte man Häuser bauen. 
Sie hängt null durch.....meine palit Jetstream 1080 hängt da deutlich mehr obwohl in etwa gleich lang und sie gefühlt leichter ist als die AMD Karte.

Aber es muss noch irgendwas passieren...CP2077 läuft maxed Out auf 4k nicht mit 60fps 


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Linmoum (30. Dezember 2020)

So, mir war langweilig und da die nächsten Tage wieder mehr Freizeit ist hab ich heute schon vorausschauend losgelegt. Eines ist die bereits angesprochene MX-4, die ich übergangsweise als WLP genutzt hatte und das andere Liquid Metal. Doom Eternal in 5K, lief jeweils 'ne halbe Stunde. Viel Spaß beim raten.


----------



## big-maec (30. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Krieg ich ja noch fast Lust mir doch noch eine 6900er zu holen.


Zu spät, ich war schneller.


----------



## gbm31 (30. Dezember 2020)

987mV sind zu wenig, 2500MHz Target zu viel - hab wohl gleich beim zweiten Schuss das Optimum gehabt von meiner Karte.

So bleibt das jetzt - schön leise.

Schneller als default bei gleichem Verbrauch.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> So, mir war langweilig und da die nächsten Tage wieder mehr Freizeit ist hab ich heute schon vorausschauend losgelegt. Eines ist die bereits angesprochene MX-4, die ich übergangsweise als WLP genutzt hatte und das andere Liquid Metal. Doom Eternal in 5K, lief jeweils 'ne halbe Stunde. Viel Spaß beim raten.


Alter, das sind ja krasse Differenzen 
Das ist schon mal gesetzt.


----------



## <Phoenix> (30. Dezember 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Endlich wird die Backplate mal mit benutzt.
> Offensichtlich sind die Hersteller doch lernfähig.
> 
> 
> ...


XFX, hmm?
Kannst du ein paar Worte zu der Karte verlieren? Größe und Gewicht hauen hier ja ordentlich rein. Ist der Kühler so gut wie es die Größe vermuten lässt?

Wenn mindfactory meine ASRock als defekt zurücknimmt, werde ich wohl auch ein XFX Kärtchen nehmen, jedoch 2 Nummern kleiner


----------



## big-maec (30. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Wenn mindfactory meine ASRock als defekt zurücknimmt, werde ich wohl auch ein XFX Kärtchen nehmen, jedoch 2 Nummern kleiner


Wie wäre es hiermit:








						PowerColor Radeon RX 6800 Red Devil Limited Edition | ARLT Computer
					

PowerColor Radeon RX 6800 Red Devil Limited Edition -




					www.arlt.com


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

Also ich verstehe mittlerweile die AMD Karte gar nicht mehr, evtl. kann mir da ja jemand helfen:
@Stock: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/55834504?
+15% Leistung: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/55835512?
+15% Leistung und Grundtakt auf 2500MHz gestellt: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/55835801?

Als ob dort irgendetwas dicht machen würde - müsste man eine Spannung über das MPT anheben, wenn ja welche?
Oder hat jemand einen Link zu einem Tutorial für das entsprechende MPT ?


----------



## <Phoenix> (30. Dezember 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Wie wäre es hiermit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das limitierte Design ist mit keine 70€ Aufpreis wert 
Aber verrückt das ARLT insgesamt so viele 6800er auf Lager hat!


----------



## gbm31 (30. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> +15% Leistung und Grundtakt auf 2500MHz gestellt: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/55835801?



Die 6900XT kann eigentlich keinen Grundtakt von 2500 halten mit 293W - vielleicht gibts irgendwo ein Golden Sample. Meine ist selbst mit 330W PT noch ans PT-Limit gestoßen und hat in manchen Situationen dann Spannung und Takt runternehmen müssen. (Übrigens müssten ohne PT-Limit so einige ihre Takte revidieren, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte...)

Ich versteh eh nicht was das bringen soll den min. Takt anzuheben...


----------



## openSUSE (30. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> XFX, hmm?
> Kannst du ein paar Worte zu der Karte verlieren? Größe und Gewicht hauen hier ja ordentlich rein. Ist der Kühler so gut wie es die Größe vermuten lässt?
> 
> Wenn mindfactory meine ASRock als defekt zurücknimmt, werde ich wohl auch ein XFX Kärtchen nehmen, jedoch 2 Nummern kleiner


Igor har die XFX RX *6800* XT Merc 319 16GB im Test, der Kühler ist der selbe wie bei der *6900*.
Die Karte ist, man kann es nicht anderst sagen,*sehr **groß/fett/lang/...*! Also aufpassen damit sie ins Gehäuse passt.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KODdSRuLeCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cloudconnected (30. Dezember 2020)

Und meine 6800 XT hat ma gerade ma en paar Punkte weniger im Port Royale und 1500€ für 6900 XT is ja ma absolut lächerlich.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Die 6900XT kann eigentlich keinen Grundtakt von 2500 halten mit 293W - vielleicht gibts irgendwo ein Golden Sample. Meine ist selbst mit 330W PT noch ans PT-Limit gestoßen und hat in manchen Situationen dann Spannung und Takt runternehmen müssen. (Übrigens müssten ohne PT-Limit so einige ihre Takte revidieren, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte...)
> 
> Ich versteh eh nicht was das bringen soll den min. Takt anzuheben...


Es bringt fast nichts, man kann jedoch hier und da ein paar Punklte raus holen damit, läuft aber Gefahr sich das Clockstretching ins Haus zu holen. Der Takt wird dann höher, aber die Leistung niedriger. Der Wert muss exakt gesetzt werden, dann bringt er was. Du verkürzt damit die Boosttable, verhinderst aber nicht dass der Takt unterschritten wird!


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Und meine 6800 XT hat ma gerade ma en paar Punkte weniger im Port Royale und 1500€ für 6900 XT is ja ma absolut lächerlich.


Deine hängt unter Wasser, meine Karte noch unter Luft, daher habe ich das PT noch nicht angefasst, da der Hotspot dann straight auf 105°C zugeht - evtl. kann ich dann darüber noch etwas rausholen....?



Gurdi schrieb:


> Es bringt fast nichts, man kann jedoch hier und da ein paar Punklte raus holen damit, läuft aber Gefahr sich das Clockstretching ins Haus zu holen. Der Takt wird dann höher, aber die Leistung niedriger. Der Wert muss exakt gesetzt werden, dann bringt er was. Du verkürzt damit die Boosttable, verhinderst aber nicht dass der Takt unterschritten wird!


Ah, okay, jetzt wird es langsam interessant - also soltle ich den Grundtakt einfach ignorieren und die Karte mit dem PT und der Spanung bearbeiten?
Wie sieht das beim Speicher aus mit den Timings, wo genau finde ich im MTP die entsprechenden Einstellungen, und wie kann ich die am Besten wählen und validieren?


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> Deine hängt unter Wasser, meine Karte noch unter Luft, daher habe ich das PT noch nicht angefasst, da der Hotspot dann straight auf 105°C zugeht - evtl. kann ich dann darüber noch etwas rausholen....?
> 
> 
> Ah, okay, jetzt wird es langsam interessant - also soltle ich den Grundtakt einfach ignorieren und die Karte mit dem PT und der Spanung bearbeiten?
> Wie sieht das beim Speicher aus mit den Timings, wo genau finde ich im MTP die entsprechenden Einstellungen, und wie kann ich die am Besten wählen und validieren?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi 
Vielen Dank für die Info - für die schärferen Timings werde ich dann wohl auch mehr Spannung über den Soc schieben müssen, oder? Gibt es da einen Grenzwert, den man nicht überschreiten sollte ?


----------



## GamingWiidesire (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke 2150 MHz FTL1 (Level 2 Timings) ist derzeit das höchste der Gefühle, ich glaube nicht daran, dass irgendein Golden-Sample die 2150 MHz FTL2 packt (mit Stock DPM 3 im MPT), also Level 1 Timings.

Hat schon seinen Grund, weshalb AMD das FTL2 nicht standardmäßig anzeigt.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Vielen Dank für die Info - für die schärferen Timings werde ich dann wohl auch mehr Spannung über den Soc schieben müssen, oder? Gibt es da einen Grenzwert, den man nicht überschreiten sollte ?


Nein eigentlich musst du den nicht Overvolten, ganz im Gegenteil schau wie tief du mit den Timings kommst, am SOC kann man einige Watt einsparen.


GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Ich denke 2150 MHz FTL1 (Level 2 Timings) ist derzeit das höchste der Gefühle, ich glaube nicht daran, dass irgendein Golden-Sample die 2150 MHz FTL2 packt (mit Stock DPM 3 im MPT), also Level 1 Timings.
> 
> Hat schon seinen Grund, weshalb AMD das FTL2 nicht standardmäßig anzeigt.


Ja es scheint so, bisher hat es noch keiner gepackt. Es ist aber praktisch wenn man seine Werte im MPT festschreibt.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaub bei meiner 6900 XT ist der VRAM am sterben. Hab im Desktop lauter kleine aufblitzende bunte Punkte und ab und zu nen aufblitzenden Streifen und gerade nen kurzen Blackscreen.


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich musst du den nicht Overvolten, ganz im Gegenteil schau wie tief du mit den Timings kommst, am SOC kann man einige Watt einsparen.



Also max Soc senken und min Soc anheben für die Timings 2?
Wenn ich die Timings 2 @Stock einstelle, gibt es sofort Grafikfehler.

Fast Timings im Treiber selber gibt es folgende Punkte im Port Royal: 
2000 MHz gibt 10168 Punkte
2050 MHz gibt 10223 Punkte
2100 MHz gibt 10290 Punkte 
2150 MHz gibt 10338 Punkte



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei meiner 6900 XT ist der VRAM am sterben. Hab im Desktop lauter kleine aufblitzende bunte Punkte und ab und zu nen aufblitzenden Streifen und gerade nen kurzen Blackscreen.



Hast du den Speicher übertaktet? Wenn ja, dann nimm das wieder zurück und es läuft wieder normal xD
Dann mag er das nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei meiner 6900 XT ist der VRAM am sterben. Hab im Desktop lauter kleine aufblitzende bunte Punkte und ab und zu nen aufblitzenden Streifen und gerade nen kurzen Blackscreen.


Hmmm welches Setting? @Stock auch das Problem?



elmobank schrieb:


> Fast Timings im Treiber selber gibt es folgende Punkte im Port Royal:
> 2000 MHz gibt 10168 Punkte
> 2050 MHz gibt 10223 Punkte
> 2100 MHz gibt 10290 Punkte
> 2150 MHz gibt 10338 Punkte


Das sieht doch super aus, skaliert sauber.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (30. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmmm welches Setting? @Stock auch das Problem?


Ist noch alles @Stock und das Problem wird immer schlimmer. Jetzt flackert der Bildschirm die ganze Zeit.


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das sieht doch super aus, skaliert sauber.



Nur sobald ich Fast Timing Level2 einschalte gibts die Grafikfehler, müsste also wohl mehr Spannung nötig sein um den Speicher für die schärferen Timings zu überreden, die Frage ist da ja nur, bringt es dann wirklich so viel Leistung, dass man es versucht...?
Der Wasserkühler wird dann wohl zumindest für einen höheren GPU Takt und mehr Powertarget sorgen können xD


----------



## openSUSE (30. Dezember 2020)

Neulich im UEFI:


Spoiler: AMD_GDH_Tool pic






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ist noch alles @Stock und das Problem wird immer schlimmer. Jetzt flackert der Bildschirm die ganze Zeit.



Hört sich nicht gut an, im Treiber noch einmal alles Resetten und ggf. neu installieren?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (30. Dezember 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Neulich im UEFI:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AMD_GDH_Tool pic
> ...


Was ist denn das? Bei Google findet man (noch) nichts darüber.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ist noch alles @Stock und das Problem wird immer schlimmer. Jetzt flackert der Bildschirm die ganze Zeit.


Es kann sein dass sich korrpupte Timings bei dir festgehangen haben. Aber auch die GPU blitzt auf wenn diese Instabil wird. Nochmal alles neu und clean drauf. Du hattest auf Wasser umgebaut oder?


elmobank schrieb:


> Nur sobald ich Fast Timing Level2 einschalte gibts die Grafikfehler, müsste also wohl mehr Spannung nötig sein um den Speicher für die schärferen Timings zu überreden, die Frage ist da ja nur, bringt es dann wirklich so viel Leistung, dass man es versucht...?
> Der Wasserkühler wird dann wohl zumindest für einen höheren GPU Takt und mehr Powertarget sorgen können xD


Lass es einfach, es taugt nichts.


----------



## gbm31 (30. Dezember 2020)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei meiner 6900 XT ist der VRAM am sterben. Hab im Desktop lauter kleine aufblitzende bunte Punkte und ab und zu nen aufblitzenden Streifen und gerade nen kurzen Blackscreen.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Es kann sein dass sich korrpupte Timings bei dir festgehangen haben. Aber auch die GPU blitzt auf wenn diese Instabil wird. Nochmal alles neu und clean drauf.



@Lighting-Designer  Oha! *daumendrück*


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi 
Das Umbauen auf Wasserkühlung oder das Ramtuning xD
Würde auf jeden Fall erwarten, das der Takt durch die niedrigere Temperatur stabiler und höher ausfallen kann, ddn Rest müsste das höhere Powertarget regeln können... Der Luftkühler limitiert doch schon sehr stark, mehr als 300 Watt der TGP packt er nicht und der Hotspot geht über 100°C, und steigt dsnn weiter - mit dem Wasserblock erwarte ich das dann nicht mehr xD


----------



## gbm31 (30. Dezember 2020)

Meine 6900XT hängt trotz 1000mV noch sehr oft im PT-Limit.

Mache ich auf 293W auf, genehmigt sie sich im Bright Memory RTX Bench (UWQHD High) 284W. Timespy 278W. Ebenso Port Royal. Firestrike 254W.

Kann man sich jetzt streiten was besser ist: Die Karte praktisch immer im PT halten, egal bei welcher Last, oder das max. gesteckte PT im Worst Case noch einhalten, und dafür den Takt konstant halten.

Ersteres wird wohl mehr Punkte bringen, zweiteres ein gleichmäßigeres Verhalten beim Zocken.


----------



## DARPA (30. Dezember 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Neulich im UEFI:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AMD_GDH_Tool pic
> ...


Das Menü war bei mir auch erschienen, nachdem ich CSM deaktiviert hatte.
Ist aber leer, also steht nix drin.

Ich gönne meiner Karte 320W Asic, mit 1130mV nimmt sie im Gaming 270-300W. Selten wird auch mal PL erreicht, aber im Normalfall kann sie frei boosten bzw nutze ich eh Framelimiter.
Takt hängt generell von Software und  Auslastung ab.



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ist noch alles @Stock und das Problem wird immer schlimmer. Jetzt flackert der Bildschirm die ganze Zeit.


Gar nicht schön


----------



## Lighting-Designer (30. Dezember 2020)

So. War gerade beim Händler meines Vertrauens  und auch da die gleichen Bildfehler. Die Karte wird jetzt eingeschickt und mal warten was bei rauskommt. Hab jetzt wieder die Vega64 drin und die läuft wieder nur auf x8. 😠
Mittlerweile hab ich ne leichte Abneigung gegen Gigabyte. Lösung vom Support gegen zu hohe Chipsatztemperatur und nervenden Lüfter: Tool runterladen und gut ist.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> So. War gerade beim Händler meines Vertrauens  und auch da die gleichen Bildfehler. Die Karte wird jetzt eingeschickt und mal warten was bei rauskommt. Hab jetzt wieder die Vega64 drin und die läuft wieder nur auf x8. 😠


Mein Beileid 
Ich hab grad auch nochmal die 5700er umgebaut, vom Morpheus auf die Referenzdose. Ich hatte fast vergessen wie nervig das Mounting einer GPU sein kann....

Ich hab auch das erste mal diese Metallpads probiert, es war absoltue Grütze. Null Kontakt und Wärmeübertragung.


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

@Lighting-Designer 
Das ist übel.... hattest du die Karte auf einen Wasserkühler umgebaut?
Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass die Garantie akzeptiert wird - meist werden Händler nervös, wenn man einen Umbau feststellt...


----------



## Onkel-Rick (30. Dezember 2020)

Heute kam die 6800 ohne XT als Nitro bei mir an.
Hab sie nur Mal angeschaut aber geht unbestromt wieder zurück zu MF.
Aber Mal so nebenbei...in Reviews wird gesagt das die beiden äußeren Lüfter gleich groß sind....dies ist aber nicht so.
Die Lüfter sind 95mm, 87-88mm und 100mm.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Dezember 2020)

und warum geht sie zurück
wegen der unterschiedlichen Lüftergrößen ?

Oh Mann, bei Euch muss man schon Glück haben eine nicht retournierte Ware zu erhalten.
Wäre nur mal das Gesetz abgeschafft worden!


----------



## rumpeLson (30. Dezember 2020)

@ATIR290
Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass bei retournierten Karten das mhd überschritten wäre  .
Wenn die Karte nicht mal eingebaut war, ists doch für den späteren Besitzer völlig schnuppe.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (30. Dezember 2020)

Die Karte war nicht umgebaut und auch sonst nicht verändert. Mein "Dealer" wollte den Garantieanspruch wohl heute noch geltend machen. Mal sehen was dabei rumkommt und vor allem wie lange es dauert. 
Anno 1800 mit 24fps ist nu wirklich kein Vergnügen.  Naja ging ja die letzten Monate auch.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (30. Dezember 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> und warum geht sie zurück
> wegen der unterschiedlichen Lüftergrößen ?
> 
> Oh Mann, bei Euch muss man schon Glück haben eine nicht retournierte Ware zu erhalten.
> Wäre nur mal das Gesetz abgeschafft worden!


Nein das mit den Lüftern wollte ich nur Mal erwähnen....fand's halt interessant zu wissen.

Karte geht nur zurück weil seit gestern eine 6900xt bei mir werkelt also warum sollte ich dann die kleine "gebrauchen".
Das einzige mit was sich der nächste Besitzer rumärgern muss sind eventuelle Fettpfoten auf der Folie. 

Ihr könnt sie natürlich auch haben wenn ihr wollt......ich glaube ich hatte 829€ bezahlt.


Edith: was mir aufgefallen ist das an der Nitro keine Abdeckung auf dem PCI Express war.....ist das normal?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Edith: was mir aufgefallen ist das an der Nitro keine Abdeckung auf dem PCI Express war.....ist das normal?


Je nach Karte ist mal einer dran mal nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2020)

Mal zum vergleich ....

6800 gegen 6900 XT gleicher unterbau lediglich die Karte gewechselt

6800er
6900xt

Bisserle schnellere CPU denen kalt ist kommen noch


----------



## Michi240281 (30. Dezember 2020)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mal zum vergleich ....
> 
> 6800 gegen 6900 XT gleicher unterbau lediglich die Karte gewechselt
> 
> ...


Die 6900XT ist aber nicht stock! Stock macht die 1800-18500 GS im Timespy!


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2020)

^^stimmt ..@ stock ist diese Karte noch höher getaktet 

habe den Takt gesenkt da da momentan nur ein 600w NT dranhängt 
ansonsten komm ich nicht durch den bench 
Die boostet auf 2530 @ stock


----------



## cloudconnected (30. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> So, mir war langweilig und da die nächsten Tage wieder mehr Freizeit ist hab ich heute schon vorausschauend losgelegt. Eines ist die bereits angesprochene MX-4, die ich übergangsweise als WLP genutzt hatte und das andere Liquid Metal. Doom Eternal in 5K, lief jeweils 'ne halbe Stunde. Viel Spaß beim raten.


Jetzt überlege ich meine 6800 XT nochma unter LM zu packen.
Wie war das mit Kupfer und LM?


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^stimmt ..@ stock ist diese Karte noch höher getaktet
> 
> habe den Takt gesenkt da da momentan nur ein 600w NT dranhängt
> ansonsten komm ich nicht durch den bench
> Die boostet auf 2530 @ stock



Hört sich fast nach der XFX oder Nitro an xD


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2020)

xfx
die 6800er auch aber eine Retail nicht die merc


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Jetzt überlege ich meine 6800 XT nochma unter LM zu packen.
> Wie war das mit Kupfer und LM?



Keine gute Idee, das legiert dir und "greift das Kupfern an". Flüssigmetall ist auch nicht so prall auf einer GPU, da es auch schnell weglaufen kann, je nach Einbau...


True Monkey schrieb:


> xfx



Der Kühler ist auch massive, was wiegt der, fast 2kg?
Lohnt sich auf jedenfall, die Referenz kriegt man dahin nur mit Feintuning und lautem Lüfter und hohem Hotspot...


----------



## cloudconnected (30. Dezember 2020)

Warum machen dann doch viele LM auf die GPU?


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2020)

> Der Kühler ist auch massive, was wiegt der, fast 2kg?


geschätzt ja ...die 6800 ist dagegen ein Zwerg


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Warum machen dann doch viele LM auf die GPU?



Weil die Wärmeübertragung besser ist, sind aber im besten Fall 3°C, wenn überhaupt und das alles mit viel Aufwand, da du dafür sorgen musst, dass das Flüssigmetall nicht auf elektrische Bauteile kommen kann...

Und das mit dem wegfließen kann halt passieren, da die GPU extrem glatt ist, und GPU und/Kühlerboden evtl. nicht zu 100% plan. Dann vertikal eingebaut....
Kann passieren, muss aber nicht.


----------



## cloudconnected (30. Dezember 2020)

Dachte 15 Grad und keine 3.


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Dachte 15 Grad und keine 3.



Nur wenn du das mit einer sehr schlechten Wärmeleitpaste vergleichst oder beim 9900k den Fail von Intel mit dem Verlöten xD
Meine Titan X(p) hatte eine GPU Temperatur von 32 bis 35°C mit Kryonaut, Flüssigmetall hätte da fast nichts mehr gebracht xD


----------



## Linmoum (30. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> Weil die Wärmeübertragung besser ist, sind aber im besten Fall 3°C, wenn überhaupt und das alles mit viel Aufwand, da du dafür sorgen musst, dass das Flüssigmetall nicht auf elektrische Bauteile kommen kann...
> 
> Und das mit dem wegfließen kann halt passieren, da die GPU extrem glatt ist, und GPU und/Kühlerboden evtl. nicht zu 100% plan. Dann vertikal eingebaut....
> Kann passieren, muss aber nicht.


Die MX-4 ist IMO für GPUs aber auch weniger gut geeignet, war aber die einzige, die ich da hatte. Daher ist das in dem Fall auch sicherlich ein extremeres Beispiel. Aber auch mit besser WLP sind mit LM mehr als nur 3°C weniger drin. IMO dürfte der Hot Spot grundsätzlich sogar deutlicher profitieren als die GPU-Temp selbst.

Davon ab trägt man LM ja auch nicht einfach nur auf den nackten Die auf wie WLP. Die SMD außen kleistert man entweder mit WLP oder Nagellack zu, damit da nichts leitet. Oder klebt sie mit Isolierband zu. Dann passiert da auch nix.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

LM bringt schon was, wieviel kommt immer auf die Gegebenheiten an. Natürlich muss man dafür sorgen dass selbst wenn etwas ausläuft es NICHT irgendwo dran kommt. Ich mach das aber immer ganz simpel, viele machen sich übel arbeit mit Nagellack auf den Caps drum herrum. Ich schmier einfach billige WLPaste drum herum. Das sieht ********************* aus, siehr aber kein Mensch und schützt zuverlässig. Auf dem Bild hab ich das noch nicht abgezogen, das sieht dann ein wenig aus wie ne Silikonfuge.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Die MX-4 ist IMO für GPUs aber auch weniger gut geeignet, war aber die einzige, die ich da hatte. Daher ist das in dem Fall auch sicherlich ein extremeres Beispiel. Aber auch mit besser WLP sind mit LM mehr als nur 3°C weniger drin.
> 
> Davon ab trägt man LM ja auch nicht einfach nur auf den nackten Die auf wie WLP. Die SMD außen kleistert man entweder mit WLP oder Nagellack zu, damit da nichts leitet. Oder klebt sie mit Isolierband zu. Dann passiert da auch nix.



Ich musste erst einmal den Test suchen, den ich in Erinnerung hatte:








						Das große Wärmeleitpasten-Tutorial mit 85 getesteten Pasten (2017) | Seite 11 | igor´sLAB
					

Passend zur heißen Jahreszeit haben wir uns erneut mit der aktiven Kühlung von CPU, GPU und anderen Komponenten beschäftigt und greifen dafür auch auf unsere bewährten und über Jahre sehr…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Es hängt halt auch viel von der Schichtdicke ab, die aufgetragen wird, LM lässt sich halt deutlich dünner auftragen, bei Kryonaut muss man schon etwas mehr arbeiten, da die schon sehr zäh ist, trocknet dafür aber auch nicht aus xD

Im Endeffekt entscheidet der Anwender, ob ihm der Aufwand diese minimale Verbesserung Wert ist.

Und wie gesagt, das beste Beispiel ist ja bei mir, mit Kryonaut auf der GPU der Titan X(p) zwischen 32 bis 35°C, besser geht es eigentlich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Linmoum (30. Dezember 2020)

Aufwand haste doch kaum. Mach's wie Gurdi auf dem Bild und kleister alles um den Die mit WLP zu. Das dauert keine Minute. Und wenn du keine Lust auf die Sauerei hast schnappste dir halt Isolierband und klebst alles um den Die ab. Auch das geht flott.

Aber klar, für jemanden, der sowieso nicht (viel) übertaktet, ist das auch völlig egal, was er sich da als Paste greift. Da funktioniert alles und wenn man sowieso auf effizienten Betrieb aus ist, ist das erst recht egal.


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Aufwand haste doch kaum. Mach's wie Gurdi auf dem Bild und kleister alles um den Die mit WLP zu. Das dauert keine Minute. Und wenn du keine Lust auf die Sauerei hast schnappste dir halt Isolierband und klebst alles um den Die ab. Auch das geht flott.
> 
> Aber klar, für jemanden, der sowieso nicht (viel) übertaktet, ist das auch völlig egal, was er sich da als Paste greift. Da funktioniert alles und wenn man sowieso auf effizienten Betrieb aus ist, ist das erst recht egal.


Also meine Titan lief bei 2GHz, auch mein noch 9900k läuft mit 5GHz und die 6900XT wird dann, wenn mein Wunschkühler verfügbar ist, auch mit entweder mit der Kryonaut oder der neuen Extrem versehen - wobei ich noch Kryonaut hier liegen habe, also doch eher die dann.

Wenn man sich den verlinkten Test ansieht, auch wenn er schon ein paar Tage alt ist, macht der Unterschied von sehr guter Wärmeleitpaste zu LM nicht mehr viel aus. Deswegen muss jeder für sich entscheiden, was man wirklich haben möchte und ich kenne mein persönliches Glück, mir würde garantiert irgendwo ein Tropfen LM hinkommen, wo er nicht hin soll


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde, ich arbeite derzeit an einem UV Guide, im Zuge dessen stelle ich dann auch mein HTPC Umbau vor und werde die einzelne  Funktionen im MPT mal etwas näher erklären was diese bringen im Bezug auf BN.

Was interessiert euch da besonders? Was versteht Ihr evtl. nicht bzw. worüber wüsstet Ihr gerne mehr?


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2020)

Hmm .....ich warte noch mindestens 3 tage auf neue Boards und kann ja die Karte so nicht benchen vllt mach ich mal was lustiges zwischendurch

Wie wäre es mit Pentium G 4400 @ 5Ghz mit 6900xt durch die Benches ?

Ich hätte da gaaanz zufällig einen für ...klick


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde, ich arbeite derzeit an einem UV Guide, im Zuge dessen stelle ich dann auch mein HTPC Umbau vor und werde die einzelne  Funktionen im MPT mal etwas näher erklären was diese bringen im Bezug auf BN.
> 
> Was interessiert euch da besonders? Was versteht Ihr evtl. nicht bzw. worüber wüsstet Ihr gerne mehr?



Im Prinzip hast du da schon alles erwähnt. Das MPT bietet wahnsinnig viele Einstellmöglichkeiten und wenn die Auswirkungen und Fuktionen erklärt werden, z.B. anhand eines Beispieles, das würde vielen Helfen, mir eingeschlossen xD


----------



## Onkel-Rick (30. Dezember 2020)

Gerade Star Wars Squadrons für 13,99 gegönnt und gleich Mal gezockt....dauerte keine halbe Stunde....Klatsch, aus! Fernseher schwarz, Rechner aus....nur die Lüfter leuchteten noch.
Habe dann ewig gebraucht die Kiste wieder an zu bekommen.
Wattman meldete dann das die Grundeinstellungen wieder hergestellt wurden.
Hatte nur das Powertarget hochgezogen aber ansonsten nichts weiter gemacht.
Also ich habe ihn nur erlaubt mehr Saft ziehen zu dürfen, Takt, Spannung etc. Regelt er doch selbst oder sehe ich das falsch?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Linmoum (30. Dezember 2020)

Was hast du für ein Netzteil?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (30. Dezember 2020)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Netzteil?


Silverstone SX800-LTI

Also daran sollte es doch eigentlich nicht liegen, oder?

Edith: das ist das größte was es gibt.....zumindest noch.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Michi240281 (31. Dezember 2020)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Silverstone SX800-LTI
> 
> Also daran sollte es doch eigentlich nicht liegen, oder?
> 
> ...


ich würde mal die Temperaturen anschauen. Wenn du im Gehäuse Hitzestau hast gibts vllt auch nen Shutdown! Da kommt echt n ordentlicher Wärmestrahl aus dem Kühler!


----------



## Onkel-Rick (31. Dezember 2020)

Hmm Hitze Stau hab ich hoffentlich nicht.
Ich hab ein cooler master NR200.
Das Netzteil sitzt an der Seite und saugt Frischluft an.
Auf der anderen Seite Pustet eine 280er AIO rein.
In Boden und Deckel habe ich jeweils zwei Mal 120x15mm Lüfter um den flownach oben zu lenken.

Gibt es irgendein Programm welches die Temperaturen loggen kann so das man bei nem shutdown sieht woran es gelegen haben könnte?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Edelhamster (31. Dezember 2020)

@Onkel-Rick Wenn du noch mit dem in deinem Profil angegebenen 600W BeQuiet unterwegs bist wird auf Grund von Lastspitzen einfach dein Netzteil aussteigen.
Lastspitzen peaken @stock ja schon Richtung 450W. Wenn du dann noch das PT aufdrehst ist iwann einfach Schicht im Schacht mit genau dem Verhalten wie es sich bei dir zeigt.
AMD gibt schon nicht absolut grundlos ein 850W Netzteil als Empfehlung an, auch wenn das sicher im Normalbetrieb um gut 150W oversized ist, aber ich denke du weißt was ich meine.

Hier nochmal die 6800XT@stock mit Peaks bis 460W - und die 6900ér hat da wie bekannt noch mehr Toleranz nach oben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: @True Monkey hatte ja auch berichtet, dass er mit seinem 600W Netzteil sogar den Takt der Karte von @stock aus senken muss, weil er sonst nicht durch den Bench kommt.
Hast also noch Glück was dein BeQuiet leistet, aber es reicht am Ende dann einfach nicht. Für OC sowieso nicht als verlässlicher Partner. Meine Meinung - ungeil ich weiß -.-


----------



## Onkel-Rick (31. Dezember 2020)

@Edelhamster nein mein System ist seit einer Woche fast komplett gewechselt und seit gestern durch die Grafikkarte nun endgültig nicht mehr aktuell.

Werde das Profil gleich Mal aktualisieren.
Mein jetziges Netzteil ist ein Silverstone SX800-LTI mit 800watt, sfx-l Faktor.
Ein stärkeres in der größe gibt es NOCH nicht soll aber demnächst kommen.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Edelhamster (31. Dezember 2020)

Uuii, okay. 800W sollte eigentlich genügen. Die Frage nach Verzicht auf Y-Auftrennung an den beiden 8-Pol Steckern, also je einem eigenen Kabelstrang von jedem 8-Pin zum Netzteil kann ich mir dann sparen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2020)

Netzteil aus den Latschen gekippt wohl.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (31. Dezember 2020)

Korrekt, meine 1080 habe ich noch eine Woche mit nur einem Kabel vom Netzteil betrieben aber als die 6900 reingekommen ist habe ich natürlich auch gleich das zweite Kabel angesteckt.

Meint ihr das Silverstone ist der größte sch***?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall morgen noch Mal zocken mit erhöhtem PT und Stelle Mal die Gehäuselüfter auf volle Pulle um ausschließen zu können das es Wärmestau im Gehäuse ist....dann müsste es ja wirklich das Netzteil sein.
Das kotzt mich ja dann an...den ganzen Kabelsalat rausreißen, Netzteil wegschicken und dann beim neuen Netzteil die Kabel wieder ordentlich verlegen. 

P.s. Profil ist jetzt aktuell.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## GamingWiidesire (31. Dezember 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @Onkel-Rick Wenn du noch mit dem in deinem Profil angegebenen 600W BeQuiet unterwegs bist wird auf Grund von Lastspitzen einfach dein Netzteil aussteigen.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mein be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W funktioniert problemlos, auch heute mit der angekommenen 6900 XT Merc.

Das 550W be quiet! Straight Power 11 schaltet durch die OPP (Over Power Protection) erst bei ca. 720 Watt aus und die 750W Variante hat laut diesem Test bis hin zur OPP Grenze noch einwandfreie 11,98V auf der 12V Schiene geliefert. Nehme an, dass es bei der 550W Variante nicht anders aussieht.

Insofern werden diese Lastspitzen locker abgefangen. Stock mit der XFX 6900 XT Merc max. 505W Verbrauch aus der Steckdose (-10% Effizienz, ca. 460W Last am Netzteil) und selbst wenn die 1ms Lastspitzen 200W mehr wären (660W), würde das Netzteil nicht abschalten.

Also kommt es einfach darauf an, welches Netzteil man hat. Pauschal kann man natürlich nicht sagen, dass 550W reichen.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Es ist aber praktisch wenn man seine Werte im MPT festschreibt.


Mit Memory DPM 3 kann man problemlos den Speichertakt festtackern, aber geht das gleiche auch für den Core Clock mit MPT?


----------



## Edelhamster (31. Dezember 2020)

Interessanter Bericht und berechtigter Einwand @GamingWiidesire - denke du schlussfolgerst aber auch richtig, dass es dann vllt schon iwo auf die Netzteil-Quali ankommt.
Haben bei den RTX3000 da ja auch ganz unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gesammelt. Mal reicht ein 600W Netzteil problemlos, und dann steigt sogar in der PCGH-Redaktion im anderen System ein 800W NT aus.

Hab mir das Silverstone NT mal angesehen, ganz so Porno wirkt es auf mich nicht.
Dass es ein großes Ärgernis für @Onkel-Rick wäre kann ich natürlich nur zu gut nachvollziehen.

Falls das 600W BeQuiet noch vorhanden ist könnte man es vllt so versuchen wie ich damals mein FuryX Crossfire System erstmalig stabil zum Laufen brachte - einfach einen 8-Pin vom alten NT Speisen.
Musst ja nur die beiden Kontakte am 24-Pin Molex kurz überbrücken, damit das "externe" NT startet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also macht vllt Sinn, bevor du direkt ein neues NT orderst falls das mit Lüftern auf voller Pulle morgen nicht zu mehr Stabilität führt.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (31. Dezember 2020)

@Edelhamster also meinst das Netzteil ist ne Fehlkonstruktion?
Woran erkennt man denn ein "gutes" Netzteil?
Dachte eigentlich solange man auf Marke setzt kann man nicht falsch machen.
Und Testberichte für starke Netzteile im Format sfx(-l) findet man nur sehr wenige Testberichte aber das SX800 klang zumindest im Test gut.

Ja das Netzteil bzw. Das ganze alte System existiert noch.
Meinst ich soll mit dem alten System einfach Mal die 6900 im neuem Rechner Speisen?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Edelhamster (31. Dezember 2020)

Du, ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und jetzt dein Silverstone NT nach einem kurzen Blick darauf als schlecht betitulieren. Es wirkt auf mich rein äußerlich aber tatsächlich nicht so hochwertig wie ich es von einem 200€ NT erwarten würde. Da ist man im Bereich meines Corsair 1000W RMi unterwegs - ich weiß nicht - aber wie gesagt, darauf will ich gar nicht rumreiten, fehlt mir das KnowHow - es war einfach nur ein gedanklicher Ansatz um dir in der Situation behilflich zu sein.

Idee ist entsprechend einfach einen 8-Pin der 6900XT von deinem Silverstone SX800 zu speisen und den anderen 8-Pin vom BeQuiet 600W zu speisen.
Also jeden 8-Pin über ein eigenes NT.
Dazu einfach zu erst den 24-Pin Molex am externen BeQuiet überbrücken, damit dieses startet und anschließend den PC mit dem SX800 drin normal starten. 
Dann kann die Karte sich aus beiden Netzteilen gleichzeitig versorgen und du schließt final aus ob es an zu geringer Leistung des SX800 lag.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Dezember 2020)

^Hust 

Ich habe vor Jahren schon Sli Sys zerschossen beim benchen mit zwei Netzteile

Wenn die nicht gleichzeitig starten können sie beim einschalten die Karte schießen.
Geht 100 mal gut  bis zum ...oh neee
Ich würde es nie wieder tun


----------



## Edelhamster (31. Dezember 2020)

Meinem Wissen nach kann maximal das externe NT durchbrennen, passiert in der Regel aber auch nicht.
Natürlich sollte man darauf achten den Haupt-PC danach auch zeitnah zu starten, dann ist man aber prinzipiell echt safe unterwegs.

Alphacool liefert bei seinen WaKü-Komponenten bspw. extra einen entsprechenden 24-Pin-Molex Adapter-Starter mit, damit man das System entspannt mit Leistung des NT´s für die Pumpe befüllen kann, ohne dass ein System/MB angeschlossen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pin 14+15









						Netzteil ohne Mainboard einschalten?
					

Hi, ich habe hier nen paar alte Lüfter rumliegen und hab mir gedacht ich könnte mir daraus nen ventilator brauen. Ein altes NT hab ich auch noch allerdings kann man das nur anschalten, wenn es an einem Mainboard angeschlossen ist. Gibt es eine möglichkeit das Netzteil irgendwie so einschalten...




					www.computerbase.de
				




edit: nee @True Monkey, wenn ein NT nichts liefern muss brennt das nicht durch. Sicher, dass dein Sli-System seiner Zeit nicht wegen etwas anderem über den Jordan gegangen ist?
Mehrfachstecker in Reihe, Überspannung, zu hoher Anlaufstrom und/oder fehlende Schutzsysteme im Netzteil?
Es gibt unglaublich viele Ansätze die für deine Schlussfolgerung ursächlich sein könnten - aber ich glaube nicht, dass es prinzipiell an der Nutzung von zwei NT´s lag.

Naja, muss @Onkel-Rick am Ende für sich entscheiden. Ich würde mir da immer auf solchem Weg behelfen falls ich die Möglichkeit habe und es eine stärkere Belüftung (der erste Ansatz) nicht reißen. Ansonsten halt zum Testen was dickeres ausm Regal fischen.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Dezember 2020)

Doo...

2009
Ich hätte vllt noch berichten sollen das kurz danach mal alles abgefackelt ist bei der Überspannung beim einschalten .....alles 
Das mit der selben Steckerleiste hätte ich weiterhin beachten sollen 

Meine Anfänge
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/wie-genau-2-netzteile-verwenden.63304/


----------



## Onkel-Rick (31. Dezember 2020)

Ja das stimmt, das Silverstone sieht alt/billig aus aber da man es eh nicht sieht war mir das eigentlich egal.

Die Karte aus zwei Netzteilen Speisen?
Sind die beiden 8pin Stecker auf der Karte nicht verbunden? Also wie ein umgekehrtes Y-kabel?
Also ich habe gelernt das man 2 Netzteile nicht "verbinden" soll.

Alternativ hätte ich einfach das alte System im idle laufen lassen und nur Strom zur 6900 rübergezogen.

Der Strom der über pci-e gezogen wird ist ja hoffentlich nicht mit den 8pins verbunden.

Denn kaputt machen möchte ich nichts....ihr wisst wie teuer und Vorallem wie schlecht man an Grafikkarten kommt. 


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## True Monkey (31. Dezember 2020)

^^Dann vergiss das ganz schnell wieder mit den zwei Netzteile

Bevor ich zb sowas hier schieße ( 2020 ) klemm ich doch was hinten dran von dem ich nicht nur hoffen muss das es nicht alles zerlegt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das pic mußte jetzt sein nachdem ich gesehen habe wie abgewrackt meine ersten Benchsys aussahen


----------



## Onkel-Rick (31. Dezember 2020)

Mensch wiesonicht einfacher? Wie wäre es wenn ich die 6900 einfach in das alte System stecke?
Ist alles noch drauf müsste nur DDU drüber jagen, Radeon Treiber sowie Spiel installieren und schon könnte es losgehen.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## True Monkey (31. Dezember 2020)

^^Vorhin mußte ich die Takte der Karte senken um durch den Bench zu kommen ansonsten ist  mir der Treiber abgekackt ......

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/55884143?

Nun komm ich durch @ stock mit dem NT
Lösung war bei in den Energieoptionen von Win von WOUTemp auf ausbalanciert zu gehen


----------



## Edelhamster (31. Dezember 2020)

Probieren kannst du es im alten System sicherlich, wäre aber ja verrückt, wenn das alte 600W NT dann durchhalten würde - oder auch nicht?^^

Auf der Platine werden ansonsten beide 8-Pin erstmal separat reguliert/gefiltert - siehe oben rechts auf dem Bild in Rot und Gelb hervorgehoben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bildquelle: Igorslab.de)

Naja, schließ das Thema Belüftung erstmal aus und wenn dir das mit zwei NT´s zu viel "Bastelei" ist bestell halt auf gut Glück ein potenteres NT.
Fänd interessant wie Igor (@FormatC) die Thematik bewerten würde.

Falls wir uns nicht mehr hören euch allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Onkel-Rick (31. Dezember 2020)

Ach der Igor ist auch hier....cool. 

Klar morgen wird erstmal die Lüftung auf Anschlag gestellt und dann auch mal ohne Seitenteile probiert.

Danke Ich wünsche euch auch allen einen guten Rutsch und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Gast1666645802 (31. Dezember 2020)

Moin 

Das mit den zwei Netzteilen ginge zwar prinzipiell und mit etwas Glück, aber nur unter großen Vorbehalten. Das Auftrennen der Phasen auf zwei Netzteile wird so nicht stabil laufen, denn man verlagert das Problem ja nur und das eigentliche Problem wird bestehen bleiben, denn es liegt ja nicht an der zu geringen _Dauer_last.

Es arbeiten ja nicht alle Phasen auf der Karte gleichzeitig, sondern es geht ja immer schön die Runde rum (Funktionsweise eines Schaltnetzteils!) , ergo bleiben die Spikes ja pro Buchse voll erhalten und damit auch pro Netzteil allesamt gleich hoch. Nur dass das Ganze dann abwechselnd passiert und damit nur noch halb so oft. Aber eben gleich hoch.

Ich habe hier einen lustigen kleinen Testaufbau, wo ich mit zwei kleinen Adaptern oben am 8-Pin jeweils noch einmal einen schönen Solid pro Buchse beschalte und dann zwischen Grafikkarte und Netzteil noch eine Elko-Platte mit jeweils 4 großen Caps (Low Impedance) und einer weiteren 1 μH Längsdrossel. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass die Caps nicht zu groß werden, um einen Einschaltstromstoß zu generieren, der dann ebenfalls die Schutzschaltung kommen lässt.

Damit läuft eine 3080 FE (samt 9900k) sogar an einem 500 Watt Digifanless (das aber 600 Watt++ locker abkann).


----------



## elmobank (31. Dezember 2020)

@FormatC 
Wenn ich das richtig sehen, dann scheint das Silverstone SX800-LTI nur eine 12V Rail zu haben, oder?
Könnte evtl. dies das Problem mit der zu hohen Peaklast etwas verschärfen, wenn auch die CPU zur GPU mehr haben möchte?
Die Frage ist ja noch zusätzlich, wie schnell schaltet das NT ab?


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2020)

Grundsätzlich ist Single Rail nicht übel zum übertakten.


----------



## elmobank (31. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist Single Rail nicht übel zum übertakten.



Für Single Rail und übertakten halte ich die 66A aber für relativ gering, oder? Meine mich zu erinnern, dass die NT dann mehr auf der Rail hätten - kann mich aber auch täuschen, da ich selber immer auf Be Quiet mit der Dark Power P Serie gesetzt habe und dies habe ich bis heute nicht bereut, da das NT mehr als 6 Jahre im Einsatz ist, erst wenn ich der Meinung war das Gehäuse und die Komponenten in eins zu verkaufen, erst dann ist das NT mit weg gegangen.

Gerade am NT sollte man nicht sparen und da muss ich immer drüber lachen, wenn ich Leute sehe, die sich nen 5950X (oder auch 10900k) und ne 3080 oder 3090 kaufen und dann rumjammern, dass ihr günstiges 550 Watt NT das nicht mehr packt xD
Das hatte ich im Freundeskreis bereits 3x und ist immer wieder ein Highlight.


----------



## Lawk (31. Dezember 2020)

Kurze Frage:

ich dachte immer dieses laute Fiepen im Hauptmenü von X-Plane 11 kommt von meinem CoolerMaster Masterwatt 650 Netzteil.

Jetzt habe ich aber ein Seasonic 750W platinum und mir ist aufgefallen, das war wohl eher die NVIDIA RTX 2070 die gefiept hat?

Jetzt habe ich eine Referenz 6800XT und diese fiept nicht nur im X-Plane 11 Menü sondern auch immer mal wieder in anderen Situationen.  Eher selten, aber wenn man z.B. das case offen hat und hinein horcht "zwitschert" die GPU für eine halbe Sekunde so komisch alle 30 Sekunden oder so.  Merke ich nicht wenn der Rechner unterm Tisch steht aber ist sowas normal?

Hab heute eingelesen, das wäre "coil whine" bisher hatte ich nie eine GPU die das gemacht hat.....


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> dass ihr günstiges 550 Watt NT das nicht mehr packt xD




Das resultiert leider auch aus vielen Fehlberatungen, die auch gerne hier im Forum stattfanden.
Viele dachten Hardware wird immer sparsamer, man solle ein NT am Sweetspot kaufen und größen über 600 Watt wären unnötig.




Lawk schrieb:


> Hab heute eingelesen, das wäre "coil whine" bisher hatte ich nie eine GPU die das gemacht hat.....


Ja normal.


----------



## elmobank (31. Dezember 2020)

Lawk schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> ich dachte immer dieses laute Fiepen im Hauptmenü von X-Plane 11 kommt von meinem CoolerMaster Masterwatt 650 Netzteil.
> 
> ...



Das Verhalten ist normal, je nach Hardware und deren Last kann es mal hörbarer sein oder auch nicht. Im Allgemeinen geht es eigentlich im Lüfterrauschen unter. Es tritt auch meist erst ab gewissen fps (meist dreistellig und damit gerne in Menüs) auf.
Wenn man dann noch ein sehr leises Modell hat, kann man das zirpen aus dem offenen Case hören. Man kann es aber auch reduzieren, indem z.B. etwas undervoltet, damit haben die Spannungswandler weniger Last und das zirpen nimmt etwas ab.

@Gurdi 
Das habe ich schon öfters hier im Forum gesehen und wehe man empfiehlt dann ein größeres NT, dann wird man gerne auch mal Beleidigt oder anderweitig genervt - sage nut die Themen der 3080 und 3090, wo ich damals Peaks von über 450 Watt vorhergesagt hatte...wollte dort keiner Glauben und auch das Ausschalten der NT wollte keiner wahr haben... naja, die werden es gelernt haben xD (Fanbois halt).

Wie ging der Spruch: "Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei Mal." Dies gilt auch für Hardware.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2020)

Naja einige aus Team Green glauben alles was man Ihnen erzählt. Ich frag mich wo die ganzen Eco´s hin sind seit Ampere


----------



## elmobank (31. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja einige aus Team Green glauben alles was man Ihnen erzählt. Ich frag mich wo die ganzen Eco´s hin sind seit Ampere



Was wirklich genial ist, das scheint die Effizienz von RDNA2 zu sein... 160Watt bei der RX6800 für 50 MHz weniger Takt, das ist schon eine Hausnummer.

Ein bisschen OT:
Was ich mir nur aktuell überlege ist, meinen WaKü Kreislauf bei Einbindung der 6900 und des Ryzen 59xx etwas ab zu ändern, da ich mit der Leistung der Laiing DDC 310 nicht so zufrieden bin - würde wohl auf die D5 Next setzen wollen - die sollte man ja per Aquabus direkt an die Aquaero anschließen können, dann würd ich einen Lüfterplatz frei bekommen und könnte evtl. meine Steuerung anders angehen (entweder auf dem MoRa oder im Case).


----------



## Lighting-Designer (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann mich noch erinnern wie man mich bei manchen Beratungsthreads ausgelacht hat als ich das HX1200 oder zumindest das 1000w empfohlen habe. Selbst mit der Vega64 Nitro+ und dem 3900X kommt ich laut der Software von meinem HX1200i auf Spitzenwerte von knapp 720W. Zum Glück ist es bis zu diesem Wert passiv.


----------



## Dudelll (31. Dezember 2020)

Kann man der Software denn trauen, bzw wie schnell kann das hx denn messen? 
Selbst wenn man 200w für den 3900x veranschlagt hätte man noch an die 500w für die vega, das wär schon sehr viel abseits von extrem kurzen peaks, oder läuft die bei dir komplett an der Kotzgrenze?

Zumindest hab ich bei mir maximal 490w von der Wall, wenn ichs mit der vega komplett übertreiben, hab zwar nur nen 3600, aber dann bleibt für die vega trotzdem eher ~400w.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2020)

Die Werte sind schon valide die so ein NT ausspuckt.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (31. Dezember 2020)

Das Netzteil misst den Strom auf der 12V Schiene. Da kommt ja zur CPU und Grafikkarte noch die übrigen Verbraucher dazu.


----------



## Tymerias (31. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Leute. Ich habe jetzt dieses Thema hier verfolgt und wollte bei meiner Ref. 6800XT auch mal testen wie weit ich komme. Doch gibt es mit dem MPT was zu beachten ? Denn sobald ich das Power Limit nur minimal, von den 255W, erhöhe. Crasht TimeSpy und die RadeonSoftware meldet sich, dass die Leistungseinstellungen zurück gesetzt wurden. Ich muss dann auch neustarten, ansonsten läuft die GPU auch nur mit 500MHz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind aktuell meine Einstellungen und erreiche damit 18,7K Punkte. Jedoch bleibt der Boost nicht stabil oben, weshalb ich das Limit erhöhen wollte, was zu dem genannten Problem führt.

Kann mir da einer Rat geben?


----------



## DARPA (31. Dezember 2020)

Takt runter oder Spannung hoch. Wenns crasht ist die aktuelle Kombi nicht stabil.

Und min Frequenz kann man auf 500 MHz lassen.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (31. Dezember 2020)

So heute selbes Spiel, SW Squadrons gestartet und keine halbe Stunde später....Klatsch aus! Fernseher schwarz, Ruhe im Raum.
Nur die Gehäuse Lüfter leuchten noch obwohl die am MB hängen.
Was mir auffällt das der Rechner sich nach diesem shutdown verdammt schwer tut die Gehäuselüfter zum drehen zu bekommen, einen bekommt er an aber die anderen muss ich anschubsen.

Ich habe vor dem Spielstart nur das Powertarget wieder hochgenommen, die Gehäuselüfter auf Anschlag gestellt, die AIO Lüfter etwas höher genommen und die Seitenteile abgenommen.
CPU würde rund 50-55grad warm und die GPU war der Hotspot bei maximal 75grad.
Also ich denke ein thermisches Problem ist es nicht.

Doch ein neues Netzteil?
Zur Auswahl steht das Corsair SF750 (SFX) welches sehr viele in den kleinen Gehäusen verbauen oder das Silverstone SX1000-LPT (SFX-L) welches erst seit 15.12.2020 auf dem Markt ist.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin mit dem Corsair NT recht zufrieden, ich hab bisher 3 verbaut und alle machen was Sie sollen.


----------



## elmobank (31. Dezember 2020)

@Onkel-Rick
Welche CPU hast du verbaut und was noch so alles an Hardware was mit versorgt werden soll?
Wenn der Raum dunkel wurde, dann musst du mit einem Kurzschluss oder Überschlag rechnen, der dazuführt,
dass die Sicherung ausgelöst hat - hört sich verdächtig nach einem Defekt an (Netzteil evtl. durch Überlast?)

Als neues Netzteil würde ich dir doch eher zu Be Quiet raten - sind zwar etwas teurer als die anderen Anbieter, habe dort aber noch nie Probleme gehabt. Aktuell betreibe ich einen 9900k @5GHz mit einer RX6900XT (inkl. mehr PT) an einem Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt NT.
Man kann sich von Igor dazu mal das Video anschauen, wo er zig verschiedene NT von Be Quiet gegen die 3080 und 3090 hat antreten lassen - war sehr interessant und informativ - selbst die günstigen waren da sehr zuverlässig (ohne OC selbstverständlich), die etwas teureren lassen sich da gar nicht lumpen.

Tendenziell dürfte man mit einem 750 Watt NT der Power Zone, Straight Power und Dark Power nichts verkehrt machen - oder du sorgst für etwas Reserve und gehst auf ein 850 Watt NT der entsprechenden Serie.
Von der Pure Power Serie würde ich eher abraten, wenn du OC betreiben möchtest - ist halt der günstigste Vertreter.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (31. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi  Hast du auch das kleine 750watt Netzteil?
Hat deine Grafikkarte ein spulenzirpen?
Habe letztens irgendwo von einem gelesen der berichtet hat das seine Grafikkarte aufhörte zu pfeifen als er auf ein Corsair netzteil umgestiegen ist.
Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das die Spulen nur wegen dem Netzteil Geräusche machen aber wäre trotzdem interessant zu wissen.

Das Corsair hätte ich sofort bestellt ist aber nirgendwo lieferbar, das 1000watt Silverstone soll ab in 11 Tagen bei Alternate verfügbar sein.

@elmobank system steht im Profil.
Habe einen 5600x @stock
Gigabyte B550I Aorus Pro Ax
2x16gb ram Trident Z Neo
2x 1tb nvme SSD
1x2tb SATA SSD
6900XT Referenzdesign
4x 120x15mm argb Lüfter
Kraken NZXT X63 (280mm)

Also ist eigentlich nicht so Übermäßig viel was Strom braucht
Und der Raum wurde nicht dunkel, keine Sicherung in der Wohnung ist gekommen.
Rechner ging aus und der TV meldete: Kein Signal.
Leider gibt es von BQ keine starken Netzteile im Format SFX(-L), das wäre nämlich meine erste Wahl gewesen...schon alleine wegen der Lautstärke.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## elmobank (31. Dezember 2020)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> @Gurdi  Hast du auch das kleine 750watt Netzteil?
> Hat deine Grafikkarte ein spulenzirpen?
> Habe letztens irgendwo von einem gelesen der berichtet hat das seine Grafikkarte aufhörte zu pfeifen als er auf ein Corsair netzteil umgestiegen ist.
> Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das die Spulen nur wegen dem Netzteil Geräusche machen aber wäre trotzdem interessant zu wissen.
> ...



Okay, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden xD
Die NT von Be Quiet sind nahezu Lautlos, entsprechen also ihrem Namen. Da wirst du nur die Gehäuselüfter von dir hören und die der Lüfter der Grafikkarte.
Wenn du zu BeQuiet greifen solltest, kannst du da bedenkenlos z.B. das Straight Power 750 Watt NT nehmen, das sollte ohne weiteres für die Konfiguration ausreichen.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (31. Dezember 2020)

elmobank schrieb:


> Okay, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden xD
> Die NT von Be Quiet sind nahezu Lautlos, entsprechen also ihrem Namen. Da wirst du nur die Gehäuselüfter von dir hören und die der Lüfter der Grafikkarte.
> Wenn du zu BeQuiet greifen solltest, kannst du da bedenkenlos z.B. das Straight Power 750 Watt NT nehmen, das sollte ohne weiteres für die Konfiguration ausreichen.


Ja ich weiß mein altes Straight Power 10 war auch unhörbar.
Leider gibt es kleine Netzteile ab 700watt nur von Silverstone, die haben 5 Stück und sage und schreibe ein einziges von Corsair.
Ein ATX passt nicht in das Gehäuse.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2020)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> @Gurdi Hast du auch das kleine 750watt Netzteil?


Nein ich hab ein großes HXI


----------



## drstoecker (31. Dezember 2020)

Bin ja eigtl eher bei Seasonic, aber ein Corsair was man über die Software auslesen kann wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Ich glaube dann muss doch noch eins herbei,


----------



## nazz91 (31. Dezember 2020)

Hallo in die Runde, jetzt möchte ich hier auch mal meinen ersten Post verfassen. 

Sagen wir mal so ich bin recht neu im roten Lager, zuletzt hatte ich eine ATI 9600... ist also ein paar Jährchen her. 

Ich muss sagen ich bin 1000 Tode gestorben in den letzten 1,5 Wochen. Das System lief nicht performant, erst nach 2x formatieren und allerlei herumprobieren läuft nun soweit alles stable und auch die Spiele laufen. Ich hatte den gleichen COD Bug mit Freezes im Ladebildschirm und anschließenden Drops aus dem Spiel. 

Mit ein bisschen probieren mit dem  Curve Optimizer für den Ryzen und allen Regler einfach mal stumpf nach rechts im Adrenalin Treiber komme ich auf folgendes 3D Mark Ergebnis. 


Ich freue mich schon darauf die 6900 unter Wasser zu setzen im nächsten Jahr und dann ein vernünftiges OC / UV zu betreiben. 
Rutscht gut rein, bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2021)

Frohes Neues Männer


----------



## 0ldN3rd (1. Januar 2021)

.... Und natürlich auch falls Weibsvolk anwesend ist, für dieses ebenso!!!


----------



## gecan (1. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick,​
ich hab den corsair sfx 750W und leuft alles rund mit 6900xt & 5800x !

ansonsten ein corsair ab 750w bzw am sichersten 850W ist pflicht für den maximalen oc stabilität und dauer betrieb.

und ein tipp an alle die von grossen nt sich  abschrecken lassen, je mehr watt das nt als reserven zur verfügung hat beim dauer betrieb, um so effizienter und stabiler ist er !!!

aber leider haben das die meisten bis heute noch nicht so ganz verstanden.

ich wünsche euch noch ein wunderschönes neues hardware und gaming erlebnis  zeiten im das jahr 2021 und viele jahre noch dazu


----------



## drstoecker (1. Januar 2021)

Moin, Prost Neujahr @all🎈🎆🎊!


----------



## Lighting-Designer (1. Januar 2021)

Frohes und gesundes neues Jahr


----------



## Michi240281 (1. Januar 2021)

Frohes Neues allerseits!!


----------



## <Phoenix> (1. Januar 2021)

Frohes neues Jahr!

Meine RX6800 Challenger liegt immernoch unbearbeitet bei Mindfactory herum 
Aber da ich ein ungeduldiger Haufen bin, habe ich gestern noch eine 6800 XFX Speedster geordert. Wenn die MwSt wieder hoch geht, lohnt sich das schon.

Wiederruf für die ASRock ist auch gemacht. Fühlte sich für mich unfair an, aber was solls. Ich kann nicht immer klein bei geben


----------



## elmobank (1. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr!
> 
> Meine RX6800 Challenger liegt immernoch unbearbeitet bei Mindfactory herum
> Aber da ich ein ungeduldiger Haufen bin, habe ich gestern noch eine 6800 XFX Speedster geordert. Wenn die MwSt wieder hoch geht, lohnt sich das schon.
> ...


Über bzw. zwischen den Feiertagen arbeiten die Shops eigentlich nur mit Notbesetzung, die meisten haben dann frei - also wird erst ab Montag wieder so etwas bearbeitet.

Ich habe mir jetzt auch das Board, welches ich anpeile gekauft (MwSt lässt noch grüßen) und Cashback - mal schauen, wann ich es erhalte und wann die gewünschte CPU (entweder 5900X oder 5950X) zu einem halbwegs guten Preis verfügbar ist... dann noch entsprechender Ram - da spekuliere ich auf den 3800MHz mit CL 14 - ist aber auch nicht verfügbar -.-
Bei der CPU bin ich mir noch nicht ganz so sicher, aber irgendwie reizt mich schon der 16-Kerner... sollte ja in Verbindung mit der 6900XT und OC auf meinem NT 850 Watt BeQuiet kein Problem darstellen ^^

Ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes neues und gesundes Jahr 2021.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2021)

Hmm..........mir ist langweilig

Kleines Tipspiel
Wenn ich jetzt auf dieses Sys i7 6700k @ 5ghz (mehr geht auch  aber die 5 ist leichter mit andere CPUs zu vergleichen)
Lediglich die Graka tausche was für einen Score bekomme ich ?   -6900XT

Momentan 1070 HOF
gerade durch .....
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/55975399

Bis ich die 6900XT da drauf und durch den benchmark habe dauerte es ein paar Minuten

Tips ?....der am nächsten dran  ist gewinnt

Sieger gewinnt alles was er sich erträumt aber auch nur da 

und vllt tausche ich danach ja mal die CPU 

Gurdi        18600
Michi240281     18250
Onkel Rick    14000


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmm..........mir ist langweilig
> 
> Kleines Tipspiel
> Wenn ich jetzt auf dieses Sys i7 6700k @ 5ghz (mehr geht auch  aber die 5 ist leichter mit andere CPUs zu vergleichen)
> ...


18600


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2021)

Haha

Das Ding stürzt @ stock ab
Dachte gestern das ist das NT in meinen Gamer
Darum jetzt auf dem Benchtable mit 1200w im Nacken

freeze .......

Mal schauen ....erst mal alles andere ausschließen bevor ich motze


----------



## Michi240281 (1. Januar 2021)

18250


----------



## Onkel-Rick (1. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmm..........mir ist langweilig
> 
> Kleines Tipspiel
> Wenn ich jetzt auf dieses Sys i7 6700k @ 5ghz (mehr geht auch  aber die 5 ist leichter mit andere CPUs zu vergleichen)
> ...


Gesamtscore oder Grafikscore?
Grafik 18.100
Gesamt 14.000

@gecan machst du mit dem sfx 750 auch OC?
Und was kannst du mir zu Lautstärke sagen?
Hatte mich eigentlich dagegen entschieden wegen dem 92mm Lüfter.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2021)

> Gesamtscore oder Grafikscore?


Gesamt war gemeint .....aber momentan habe ich noch nicht einmal den Time Spy durchgebracht
....
....
...gleich  müßte ein neues NT kommen 
alles andere habe ich inzwischen ausgeschlossen 
Ich glaube inzwischen ja nicht mehr das es mein NTist  aber vllt liegt es ja am Alter 
Nicht an meinen sondern an dem des NT


----------



## big-maec (1. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Meine RX6800 Challenger liegt immernoch unbearbeitet bei Mindfactory herum


Du bist nicht alleine. Gefühlt hatten die Mitarbeiter alle Urlaub, oder der Online Handel ist zusammengebrochen.


----------



## rumpeLson (1. Januar 2021)

Dann hatte ich echt Glück. Ich hab meine RX 6800 am 29. bei Mindfactory bestellt und am 31. geliefert bekommen.

Aktuell bin ich noch ganz erstaunt darüber, wie anders Overclocking im Vergleich zu Vega funktioniert. 

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Big Navi für höhere Taktraten auch automatisch eine höhere Spannung wählt? Die Spannung, die wir konfigurieren können, ist dann quasi eine Art Offset für diese automatische Spannung?


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2021)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich echt Glück. Ich hab meine RX 6800 am 29. bei Mindfactory bestellt und am 31. geliefert bekommen.
> 
> Aktuell bin ich noch ganz erstaunt darüber, wie anders Overclocking im Vergleich zu Vega funktioniert.
> 
> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Big Navi für höhere Taktraten auch automatisch eine höhere Spannung wählt? Die Spannung, die wir konfigurieren können, ist dann quasi eine Art Offset für diese automatische Spannung?











						Der große Radeon RX 6800 (XT) Overclocking- und Mod-Guide | Community | igor´sLAB
					

Die neuen Big Navi Karten sind released und die 6800/6800 XT sowie die neue feierten kürzlich Ihr Debüt. Unser Community-Mitglied Gurdi konnte es auch diesmal wieder nicht lassen, sich nun auch die…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## gecan (1. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick,​
der sf750w ist immer am leisesten von allen lüfter die man so in geheuse verbaut hat, also auf mein be quiet! PURE BASE 500, ist er unhörbar für mich.

und mit oc hab ich den auch schon unter last betrieben für mehrere stunden, 5800x@4,8ghz mit festen 1,5v und 6900xt@2,65ghz game clock zb bei cs go usw mit max power von 294w, lief alles super stabil.


----------



## BigYundol (2. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> Onkel-Rick,​
> ich hab den corsair sfx 750W und leuft alles rund mit 6900xt & 5800x !
> 
> ansonsten ein corsair ab 750w bzw am sichersten 850W ist pflicht für den maximalen oc stabilität und dauer betrieb.
> ...



Wenn es Passivnetzteile >600W gäbe, wäre in vielen Jahren eine Ersatzanschaffung eines stärkeren Netzteils sicherlich interessant. Davon ab habe ich aber kein Interesse, den Grill nicht auf dem Aussensitzplatz zu wissen, sondern stattdessen in meinem PC-Gehäuse. Es ist ja jetzt schon de facto die Hauptheizung in meiner Wohnung...
Daher wäre ein stärkeres Netzteil derzeit für mich de facto nur wegen der potenziell leicht geringeren Abwärme minimal spannend.

In dem Sinne, es kommt halt immer auf den persönlichen Usecase drauf an, ob extra grosse Netzteile für jemanden Sinn ergeben oder nicht. Für mich macht es das nicht, egal wie viel Watt mehr die CPU-, GPU- & GK-Hersteller bei kommenden Gens sonst wie noch sinnlos verballern lassen wollen.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Januar 2021)

Also meine Enermax Digifanless ist auch passiv und hatte eigentlich bisher alles gestemmt was ich Ihm vorgesetzt habe.


----------



## cloudconnected (2. Januar 2021)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Einstellungen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstes bringt auf jeden Fall alles zum Laggen bzw das Bild wird unflüssig.


----------



## DARPA (2. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube für 10-Bit-Pixelformat braucht man wirklich nen nativen 10-bit Monitor.

Während 10 bpc Farbtiefe auch mit 8-bit + FRC erreicht werden kann. Wenn man mit so nem Monitor dann echten 10-bit Support aktiviert gibts Fehler.


----------



## cloudconnected (2. Januar 2021)

Das könnte gut sein.
Mein monitor kann 10bit nur mit FRC


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2021)

Neues NT ....und
zumindest läuft es jetzt damit aber auch nicht alles wie es soll
NT immer noch zu klein bzw mein 1200er scheint zu alt zu sein und dieses reicht auch nicht wirklich (750w)

Zwar nicht wie anfangs gedacht auf z170 mit 6700k .....den da will die karte gar nicht (altes Board Bios für non k )
Flashen mag ich des net

Darum jetzt mit 9900ks leicht angeschubst und die 20 geholt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (2. Januar 2021)

So ich zock jetzt schon seit 6std ohne das es einen shutdown gab.
Ich zocke statt Star wars Squadrons dieses Mal Mechwarrior 5.
Die Karte muss hier echt alles geben, Auslastung 99% temps sind bei 90grad und Hotspot bei 95grad.

Was habe ich noch geändert:
-Die Lüfter leuchten seit letzten shutdown rot statt bunt wechselnd.
-Ich habe in die Verteilerdose noch ne Verteilerdose gehangen wo eine strommessdose drin steckt und darin der Rechner.
-Mechwarrior 5 statt SW Squadrons


Ich werde dann Mal wieder Star wars probieren und danach Stück für Stück die Änderungen rückgängig machen.

Btw. Die strommessdose zeigt gerade Mal 400watt verbrauch an....allerdings glaube ich das die Batterien davon langsam leer gehen.

Achja und raytracing auf max wollte die Karte gar nicht....hatte 1fps gehabt.
Habe es also komplett aus und trotzdem ist die Karte voll ausgelastet.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Gurdi (2. Januar 2021)

RT in Mechwarrior ist völlig brocken.


----------



## elmobank (2. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> RT in Mechwarrior ist völlig brocken.



Ist leider nicht das einzige Spiel...
Metro Exodus crasht gerne mal, Godfall gibt Grafikfehler.... das einzige Spiel, wo es halbwegs funktioniert ist Tomb Raider....
Aber ich habe mir die RX6900XT nicht wegen Raytracing geholt xD


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Januar 2021)

AMD (Navi 2x) XTXH and Nashira Point GPUs spotted - VideoCardz.com


----------



## Edelhamster (3. Januar 2021)

H wie HPC
H wie HBM
H wie High Clockrate (Liquid cooled Variante?)

Auf Nashira Point kann ich mir jetzt gar keinen Reim machen.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2021)

Ich würde auf eine Hydrogen Variante tippen.
HBM wäre nice, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## drstoecker (3. Januar 2021)

Hab mal das Board gewechselt auf ein C7H. Was mir direkt aufgefallen ist das die Karte rund 80mhz höher boostet Stock als auf dem x570 aorus pro, ok vllt wg pci-e 4.0/3.0 ?
Check das mal bei euch bitte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2021)

Bei @PCGH_Raff  im Test war SAM mit 3.0 teils schneller als mit 4.0
Der Umstand den du beschreibst, könnte das erklären.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2021)

Buhuu 

Der Fire geht nur durch wenn ich untervolte da ansonsten das NT aussteigt im Bench.
Jetzt darf ich schon auf ein NT und die x570 Boards warten 

naja .....wenigstens  durch 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2021)

Ist es eigentlich schon jemandem gelungen mal die 1175mv auf einer 6800XT anzuwenden, ich hab das jetzt die Tage versucht aber krieg es nicht zum laufen.


----------



## elmobank (3. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Buhuu
> 
> Der Fire geht nur durch wenn ich untervolte da ansonsten das NT aussteigt im Bench.
> Jetzt darf ich schon auf ein NT und die x570 Boards warten
> ...


Undervolten mit OC, oder?
Zumindest wenn man so die Werte sieht xD

Grafikkarte wohl mit knappen 2600MHz durchgehend und der 9900ks mit 5,2GHz ?


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2021)

Nööp ....Graka durchschnitt 2200
  Cpu 5,7Ghz allcore
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/24533976

Ich sag ja die Graka kann mehr


----------



## elmobank (3. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nööp ....Graka durchschnitt 2200
> Cpu 5,7Ghz allcore
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/24533976
> 
> Ich sag ja die Graka kann mehr



Der 9900ks auf 5,7 GHz ist ne Hausnummer, mit Chiller oder Extrem OC?

Wundert mich, deine Karte gibt mehr Punkte als meine aus, taktet auch niedriger zumindest beim Core takt..... wird wohl Zeit, das ich mein System mal wieder neu aufsetze xD


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2021)

Nur ein Kompressor  
Unter Dice geht sie höher 6,1 und kalt .......?.

Aber das ganze auf einen z390 ergo fehlt da noch was im Bench
Morgen könnte ein passendes Board mit PCI-e 4.0 eintrudeln und mal schauen wie schnell ich mich da rein finde


----------



## elmobank (3. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nur ein Kompressor
> Unter Dice geht sie höher 6,1 und kalt .......?.
> 
> Aber das ganze auf einen z390 ergo fehlt da noch was im Bench
> Morgen könnte ein passendes Board mit PCI-e 4.0 eintrudeln und mal schauen wie schnell ich mich da rein finde


Trotzdem muss die Karte irgendwie umgebaut oder anderweitig mit OC laufen - meine 6900XT macht ebend mal 5.500 Punkte weniger und das ist schon mal ne Hausnummer oO

Was mich auch wundert, meine GPU Last geht im Benchmark auch mal auf 70% runter, taktet dann bei nur noch 2000MHz....


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nööp ....Graka durchschnitt 2200
> Cpu 5,7Ghz allcore
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/24533976
> 
> Ich sag ja die Graka kann mehr


2,2Ghz kann nicht sein.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2021)

Ich dachte das da es so im Bench steht


> Durchschnittliche Taktfrequenz2.199 MHz


darum ja der link

Hier sieht das anders aus wo ich sie nicht untervolte 
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/17005429


> Durchschnittliche Taktfrequenz2.386 MHz


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2021)

Das wird ein Auslesefehler sein.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2021)

^^nööp ...habe oben noch was zugefügt was zeigt das es nicht so ist 

Kein auslesefehler

I


----------



## elmobank (3. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^nööp ...habe oben noch was zugefügt was zeigt das es nicht so ist
> 
> Kein auslesefehler
> 
> I



Finde ich sehr merkwürdig, entweder eine Golden Sample, eine Boardpartnerkarte mit masivem OC oder einen Wasserkühler drauf... selbst wenn ich meiner Karte das PT auf 300 Watt stelle und die Karte mit mehr als 2350MHz im Schnitt läuft, erreiche ich deine Werte im GPU Score nicht einmal ansatzweise.
Time Spy sinds 1000 weniger, Fire Strike 5500 Punkte.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^nööp ...habe oben noch was zugefügt was zeigt das es nicht so ist
> 
> Kein auslesefehler
> 
> I


Doch, 2,2Ghz sind gar nichts im Strike. Der TimeSpy Wert sieht plausibel aus.


----------



## elmobank (3. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Doch, 2,2Ghz sind gar nichts im Strike. Der TimeSpy Wert sieht plausibel aus.



So sieht es bei mir aktuell aus, wenn ich mein PT auf +15% stelle und den Speicher OC auf Fast Timings bei 2150MHz:
Time Spy: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/56099461?
Fire Strike: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/56099712?

Zwischenzeitlich geht meine Karte aufgrund fehlender Last im GPU-Benchmark vom Takt runter, ebenso im Kombinierten Test (CPU-Limit oder Bug?). Entsprechend sinkt dadurch der durschnittliche Takt (im Kombinierten Test nur 700MHz teilweise).


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2021)

Bei meiner 6800er passt es aber
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/24358843

Edit

Bullshit sehe ich selber eben


----------



## Sebliner (3. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich schon jemandem gelungen mal die 1175mv auf einer 6800XT anzuwenden, ich hab das jetzt die Tage versucht aber krieg es nicht zum laufen.


Habs bei meiner 6800XT nur mal kurz angetestet. Zumindest kann ich es unter mpt und wattman einstellen und der Rechner läuft auch normal weiter. Hab aber nicht groß auf Stabilität getestet - meine GPU macht die 2700/2800 MHz auch ohne Spannungserhöhung absolut stabil mit und sehe daher einfach keine Notwendigkeit. 
Dafür ist mein RAM richtig kacke: komme stabil nicht über 2050 MHz, fast Timings Level 2 stürzen natürlich auch mit 2000 MHz instant ab.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2021)

Stell den Ram dann via MPT ein, dann läuft es da dann etwas höhere Timings angelegt werden. Mach 1075 auf DPM3 und dann probier mal Fast Timings Level 2.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2021)

> Das wird ein Auslesefehler sein.



Kann eigentlich nicht sein den ich sehe ja den Unterschied wenn ich den bench laufenlasse und der karte freie Leine lasse
Schaut ein wenig anders aus  ......ohne mich aus dem Fenster zu lehnen 41k sollten es werden nur bricht er im  Kombi ab mangels NT Power sobald das alles befeuern muss


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (3. Januar 2021)

Frohes, Gesundes Neues Jahr noch, allerseits. 

Ich habe die Tage meine Vorgängergrafikkarte verkauft. Den Preisen geschuldet teurer als mein damaliger EK (hat man hier ja öfters gesehen). Ergo hat meine 6800er "nur" 600€ gekostet *lach*. 

Ich denke ich behalte sie. Zumindest habe ich jetzt keine Backup- Karte mehr und sehe mich gezwungen. 

Mal schauen. Jetzt kann ich mich auch an MPT wagen.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2021)

Meine Navi hab ich jetzt auch verkauft, 8GB Karten stoße ich jetzt alle ab.
Resetet Wattman bei euch eigentlich auch gerne die Settings? Am Main setzt er es regelmäßig einfach zurück, am HTPC bleibt es immer aktiv. Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht.


----------



## elmobank (3. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine Navi hab ich jetzt auch verkauft, 8GB Karten stoße ich jetzt alle ab.
> Resetet Wattman bei euch eigentlich auch gerne die Settings? Am Main setzt er es regelmäßig einfach zurück, am HTPC bleibt es immer aktiv. Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht.



Also resetten tut er bei mir nur, wenn die Einstellungen nicht stabil sind, dann crasht der Treiber und setzt sich zurück. Ansonsten habe ich vom Treiber her keine Probleme.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2021)

Er vergisst halt einfach meine Settings nach einigen Malen booten.


----------



## MfDoom (3. Januar 2021)

bei mir, mit Vega64, vergisst er auch ständig alles, auch ohne Absturz


----------



## elmobank (3. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Er vergisst halt einfach meine Settings nach einigen Malen booten.



Kurios.... den aktuellsten Treiber hast du schon drauf? Ansonsten das Profil abspeichern, dann braucht man es nur wieder laden und nicht alles wieder neu einstellen.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Kurios.... den aktuellsten Treiber hast du schon drauf? Ansonsten das Profil abspeichern, dann braucht man es nur wieder laden und nicht alles wieder neu einstellen.


Ja mach ich ja so, ich wundere mich nur warum auf dem einen Rechner das passsiert und auf dem anderen nicht.


----------



## Sebliner (3. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Stell den Ram dann via MPT ein, dann läuft es da dann etwas höhere Timings angelegt werden. Mach 1075 auf DPM3 und dann probier mal Fast Timings Level 2.


Gerade bisschen probiert: nur über den Treiber eingestellt stürzen die Punkte mit mehr als 2080 MHz sowohl mit Standard als auch Fast Timings massiv ab - offensichtlich Fehlerkorrektur. Level 2 stürzt unabhängig vom Timing sofort ab. 
Über MPT eingestellt geben ebenfalls 2080 MHz die höchsten scores - und zwar unabhängig von den Timings. Mehr Takt eingestellt gibt wieder weniger Punkte. So laufen dann aber auch die Level 2 Timings, geben aber (durch die höheren Ausgangstimings wegen mpt Übertaktung) nicht mehr Punkte als über den Treiber eingestellt. 
Fazit: Mein Chip ist ziemlich in Ordnung mit >2700 MHz Durchschnittstakt in Time Spy, überall rockstable, aber mein RAM limitiert die Ergebnisse abartig:









						I scored 18 978 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Und irgendwie seltsam ist, dass mein RAM offensichtlich eine Wall bei 2080 MHz hat, diese aber durch niedrigere Timings nicht ein bisschen verschoben wird. Nicht mal Fast Timings Level 2 macht einen Unterschied zu Standard. 

Naja, und seltsamerweise sind meine Ergebnisse im Verhältnis bei höheren Auflösungen besser:









						I scored 9 533 in Time Spy Extreme
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2021)

Dein TS Score sollte eigentlich etwas höher liegen mit den Taktraten. Evtl. hast du Clockstretching.
Hast du AIDA?


----------



## Sebliner (3. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dein TS Score sollte eigentlich etwas höher liegen mit den Taktraten. Evtl. hast du Clockstretching.
> Hast du AIDA?


Aida hab ich. 
Clockstretching hatte ich auch schon erahnt, nur woran liegt das? Und wie erkenne ich das konkret? 
Die relevanten Limits (Power und Temp) sind weit entfernt - dank mpt und Wasserkühlung. Außerdem nehmen die Punkte weitgehend linear mit der GPU Taktsteigerung zu.


----------



## elmobank (3. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dein TS Score sollte eigentlich etwas höher liegen mit den Taktraten. Evtl. hast du Clockstretching.
> Hast du AIDA?


Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann macht man sich mit UV seine Leistung selber "kaputt", da die GPU dies versucht zu kompensieren - kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass weder das anheben des min Taktes noch das absenken der Spannung zu einem besseren Ergebnis führt, sondern allein über das anheben des PT und eine bessere Kühlung das Ergebnis der RX6xxx verbessert werden kann?

Es sieht ja so aus, dass die GPU sich eine gewisse Spannung genehmigt und bei Bedarf dann mehr im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten (Bsp.: meine 6900XT schnappt sich @Stock "nur" 1,05V bis 1,075V - Peaks bis 1,175V sind eher sehr selten).

Oder habe ich dieses Clockstretching doch falsch verstanden?


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2021)

Sebliner schrieb:


> Aida hab ich.


Mach mal nen run mit dem GPU Test.

Ich kann euch diese Phänomen auch nicht erklären, weil ich es schlicht selbst noch nicht begriffen habe. Es tritt aber auf wenn die Karte einen höheren Takt anlegt als Sie eigentlich mit der Spannung bzw. der Leistungsaufnahme schaffen würde.

Ich vermute das die TDC oder der SOC limitert in dem Fall, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## elmobank (3. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mach mal nen run mit dem GPU Test.
> 
> Ich kann euch diese Phänomen auch nicht erklären, weil ich es schlicht selbst noch nicht begriffen habe. Es tritt aber auf wenn die Karte einen höheren Takt anlegt als Sie eigentlich mit der Spannung bzw. der Leistungsaufnahme schaffen würde.
> 
> Ich vermute das die TDC oder der SOC limitert in dem Fall, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.



Habe da auch nur einen kurzen Hinweis zu den CPU der 3xxx Serie gefunden... klnnte das evtl. mit der Spannungsversorgung generell zusammenhängen?
Ist als Laie evtl. etwas kurz gedacht, aber könnte AMD das so gehöndelt haben, dass sich der Infinity Cache mit der GPU die Spannung teilt, wenn man nicht per Hand direkt etwas anderes einstellt? Wenn dann die GPU hilfe schreit, weil etwas fehlt, sich dies vom IC geholt wird und der sich munter drosselt um den Verlust zu kompensieren? Habe ja keine Ahnung, ob so etwas möglich ist - wie gesagt, Laie xD
Könnte man dies evtl. irgendwie auslesen oder anderweitig testen, indem man das Phänomen gezielt hervorruft und dann, wenn es möglich ist, die Spannug am IC irgendwie abliest oder die min. erhöht und schaut was passiert?


----------



## gbm31 (3. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Er vergisst halt einfach meine Settings nach einigen Malen booten.


Hatte ich bei der VII gerne mal, die 6800 und die 6900XT haben das bisher nicht gezeigt.


elmobank schrieb:


> So sieht es bei mir aktuell aus, wenn ich mein PT auf +15% stelle und den Speicher OC auf Fast Timings bei 2150MHz:
> Time Spy: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/56099461?
> Fire Strike: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/56099712?
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich geht meine Karte aufgrund fehlender Last im GPU-Benchmark vom Takt runter, ebenso im Kombinierten Test (CPU-Limit oder Bug?). Entsprechend sinkt dadurch der durschnittliche Takt (im Kombinierten Test nur 700MHz teilweise).


Nicht weil sie nichts zu tun hat, sondern weil das PT hart limitiert. Da laufe ich trotz massivem UV auch noch rein.









						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com


----------



## openSUSE (4. Januar 2021)

*XFX Speedster MERC 319 AMD Radeon™ RX 6900 XT Ultra Gaming Graphics Card *​Das dual BIOS der Karte dient laut XFX lediglich als "backup" BIOS,  ka woher Igor das mit den +8W PowerLimit hat. Habe versucht XFX ein funktionierendes Flashtool aus dem Ärmel zu ziehen, die bleiben standhaft bei einem freundlichem: "NEIN!".


----------



## drstoecker (4. Januar 2021)

moin jungs, bin dann auch mal fertig mim testen. habe 2x 6800xt ausgiebig (laut foto zumindest, ein (1) ergebnis war mit der 2080ti).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



getestet wurde auf einem x570 aorus pro sowie zuletzt auf einem C7H + 3900x/5900x. auf letzterem lief es etwas besser vom optimieren her, denke könnte an pcie-3.0 liegen. habe alles über den treiber laufen lassen, ohne mpt.
wie schon erwähnt lief alles mit port royal, hinterher wurde noch mit BFV und CW getestet. durch das optimieren ging der gesammtverbrauch des systems um rund 50/60w nach oben. hier die ergebnisse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





auch konnte ich lediglich 25mhz unterschied im max takt zw den beiden karten feststellen.
mgpu habe ich auch stock mal laufen lassen, aber einzig TS Extreme hat die 2te karte angesprochen.

wenn ich mein system auf wasser umgebaut habe werde ich mir mal das mpt tool anschauen.


----------



## Sebliner (4. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mach mal nen run mit dem GPU Test.
> 
> Ich kann euch diese Phänomen auch nicht erklären, weil ich es schlicht selbst noch nicht begriffen habe. Es tritt aber auf wenn die Karte einen höheren Takt anlegt als Sie eigentlich mit der Spannung bzw. der Leistungsaufnahme schaffen würde.
> 
> Ich vermute das die TDC oder der SOC limitert in dem Fall, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


Hier mal der Aida run - lief zwar prime noch nebenher, sollte aber ja eigentlich nicht stören:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Leistungsaufnahme sollte wirklich nicht limitieren - das ist über mpt so hoch eingestellt dass ich da nicht ansatzweise rankomme. Auch hwinfo zeigt die Limits noch als weit entfernt an.
SOC ist bei mir absolut @stock, sowohl Spannung als auch Takt. Lohnt sich da noch was zu probieren? Am besten irgendwas um meinen Speicher mal noch ein bisschen zu pushen?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Januar 2021)

Mindfactory hat einige 6900XT, 6800XT und 6800 Modelle wieder lagernd....
Alternate 6800er und 6800XT im Referenzdesign.....

Preise... naja...


----------



## <Phoenix> (4. Januar 2021)

Witzig, dass die ASRock Phantom Gaming genauso teuer ist wie die Challenger, die ich hatte.
Trotz dessen, dass die Phantom etwas schneller ist  Sonst zahlt man aktuel gefühlt für jedes MHz extra.

Bei den 6900ern ist eine XFX 819 ULTRA und eine 819 BLACK gelistet. Finde ich beim Hersteller keine Infos zu verschiedenen Modellen

Alter...Alternate... die korrigieren die Preise immer weiter Richtung Norden. Wieso kaufen die Leute dennoch dort?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Januar 2021)

Also ich kaufe immer noch ganz gern bei Alternate... Alternate und Mindfactory drehen Preise hoch und runter wie es grad lustig ist...
Wenn man nicht aufpasst, hat man am Ende nur noch 1..2 Hardwareversender! Was die Preise dann machen dürfte jedem klar sein... 
Wenn ich mir anschaue, welche Shops aus meinen PC-Anfangszeiten heute noch existieren wird mir bange!
Bei Alternate und MF stimmen Preis & Service... mag immer Außnahmen geben, aber im großen und ganzen bin ich da zufrieden.
Alternate hat für mich den Vorteil, dass die extrem schnell sind, was Versand und Bearbeitung etc. angeht. ... Und zur Not kann ich da auch mal hinfahren, weil es noch im erträglichen Rahmen liegt.

Andere Shops sind da schlimmer und kommen für mich nur noch in Ausnahmefällen in Erwägung... der Käsekönig wär da so einer... 

Viele viele andere existieren ja gar nicht mehr ... Atelco, E-Bug, HOH, KM-Elektronik (ja, gibts noch, aber ist nur noch ein Schatten.... )


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

Sebliner schrieb:


> Hier mal der Aida run - lief zwar prime noch nebenher, sollte aber ja eigentlich nicht stören:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht soweit gut aus, dein MemCopy ist recht niedrig.Schau mal ob das nur ein Ausreißer ist. 

@drstoecker deine Bildersind so unscharf,das kann man nicht erkennen.


----------



## onlygaming (4. Januar 2021)

Die Preise sollten ja laut AMD fallen. Seit 8.12 im AMD Shop kein Nachschub mehr an Ref Karten. Schade.

Wenn eine 6800 (NON XT) selbst als B Ware teurer ist als eine 6800 XT neu von AMD läuft hier aber was falsch. Nur weil Gigabyte draufsteht und trotzdem das Ref ist sehe ich nicht ein da nen Aufpreis zu zahlen^^


----------



## drstoecker (4. Januar 2021)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Die Preise sollten ja laut AMD fallen. Seit 8.12 im AMD Shop kein Nachschub mehr an Ref Karten. Schade.
> 
> Wenn eine 6800 (NON XT) selbst als B Ware teurer ist als eine 6800 XT neu von AMD läuft hier aber was falsch. Nur weil Gigabyte draufsteht und trotzdem das Ref ist sehe ich nicht ein da nen Aufpreis zu zahlen^^


Heute morgen waren 2 Stück gelistet mit ner Verlinkungen auf k&m elektonik. Sieht so aus als ob da nix mehr kommt auf der Homepage. Bei eBay gibts auch nur ne Handvoll Angebote, die Situation wird glaube noch viel schlimmer!

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...97/News/Chiplet-GPU-Patent-gesichtet-1364423/

da warte ich schon die ganze Zeit drauf !


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> ..... die Situation wird glaube noch viel schlimmer!



Sehe ich genauso! Daher war der saure Apfel mit 719,-€ für die 6800er Referenz auch "ok" in Anbetracht der 579,-€ UVP...
Bin mal gespannt, wer in 6...12..Monaten noch das Geld hat für dieses/unser Hobby...  Dann gehen auch die Preise wieder runter... wenn bei vielen die Hose unten ist....

zu dem Chiplet Thema:
Interessanter Ansatz! Ohne mich da ins Detail einzulesen, denke ich dass man da viele der "SLi" und (wie hieß das noch bei AMD??) ähnlicher Multi-GPU Probleme anders und besser lösen kann. Es gab doch da immer diese MikroRuckler Geschichten(??)  Dadurch dass die Chipse nun auf kurzem Wege direkt miteinander verbunden werden können, denke ich, dass man da in Zukunft viel Potential heben kann.

Wie war das damals bei zu Pentium/Athlon Zeiten? : Wer braucht schon mehr wie einen CPU-Kern?


----------



## onlygaming (4. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Heute morgen waren 2 Stück gelistet mit ner Verlinkungen auf k&m elektonik. Sieht so aus als ob da nix mehr kommt auf der Homepage. Bei eBay gibts auch nur ne Handvoll Angebote, die Situation wird glaube noch viel schlimmer!
> 
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...97/News/Chiplet-GPU-Patent-gesichtet-1364423/
> 
> da warte ich schon die ganze Zeit drauf !


Glaube das dauert noch bis AMD mit so einem MCM Aufbau daher kommt.
Ja beim HW Luxx Bot kommen auch ständig neue Karten bei Caseking rein, und dann nach 1 Minute steht da schon wieder unbekannt. Unglaublich ich bin ja schon seit 2012 dabei aber so einen Launch habe ich noch nie erlebt. die 20er Karten waren noch egal aber jetzt langsam wäre ein Upgrade fällig, zudem meine 1080 scheinbar von 68-74% Lüfter Speed nen Lagerschaden hat ^^ Keine Lust mir da von Aliexpress eine neues Lüfter Set zu kaufen.

Gibt es zwischen den beiden Karten eigentlich außer den RGB Lüftern nen Unterschied?:





__





						Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 6800 XT OC 16G, 16384 MB GDDR6
					

High-End-Gaming-Grafikkarte, Radeon RX 6800 XT im Custom-Design, max. 2.360 MHz GPU-Boost-Takt, 16 GB GDDR6-Speicher mit 128 MB AMD Infinity Cache, 3x DisplayPort 1.4a / 1x HDMI 2.1, Triple-Fan-Kühlerdesign  mit RGB-LED-Beleuchtung




					www.caseking.de
				









__





						Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 6800 XT OC SE 16G, 16384 MB GDDR6
					

High-End-Gaming-Grafikkarte, Radeon RX 6800 XT im Custom-Design, max. 2.360 MHz GPU-Boost-Takt, 16 GB GDDR6-Speicher mit 128 MB AMD Infinity Cache, 2x DisplayPort 1.4a / 1x HDMI 2.1 / USB-C, Triple-Fan-Kühlerdesign mit RGB-LED-Beleuchtung




					www.caseking.de
				




Krass wie der Preis der beiden Karten innerhalb von 25 Minuten von 840€ auf 1022€ gestiegen ist :o


----------



## elmobank (4. Januar 2021)

Interessant, konnte gerade nen 5950X für 818€ + Versand ergattern xD
Ob das nen Fehler vom Shop her war...?
Egal, solange ich den wirklich erhalte, solls mir egal sein xD


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Interessant, konnte gerade nen 5950X für 818€ + Versand ergattern xD
> Ob das nen Fehler vom Shop her war...?
> Egal, solange ich den wirklich erhalte, solls mir egal sein xD


Wo denn? Der Preis ist schon gut.

@onlygaming Nein außer LED kein Unterschied.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (4. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Interessant, konnte gerade nen 5950X für 818€ + Versand ergattern xD
> Ob das nen Fehler vom Shop her war...?
> Egal, solange ich den wirklich erhalte, solls mir egal sein xD


Hab meinen 5950X Tray von Mindfactory für 702€ + Versand auch erhalten und sogar den Far Cry 6 Code noch dazu bekommen


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

Hab mal ein wenig zusammengetragen zumMPT unc Co.








						Der große Big Navi UV-Guide: Untervolten und Sparen mit dem MorePowerTool einfach erklärt | Praxis | igor´sLAB
					

Neues Jahr, neues Glück! Aufgrund diverser Nachfragen und großem Interesse am Thema habe ich hier für euch mal einen detaillierten UV-Guide zusammengestellt, da ich sowieso noch ein kleines…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## elmobank (4. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wo denn? Der Preis ist schon gut.
> 
> @onlygaming Nein außer LED kein Unterschied.



Beim Käsekönig - ist aber wieder auf allzeithoch xD

Sind knappe 40€ über UVP, damit kann ich leben, jetzt muss nur noch das Board endlich versendet werden (spare dort dann noch einmal 100€), dann kann ich basteln xD
Speicher wird dann noch geordert, da bin ich mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher welcher... hätte schon gerne 3800 CL14...


----------



## drstoecker (4. Januar 2021)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Glaube das dauert noch bis AMD mit so einem MCM Aufbau daher kommt.
> Ja beim HW Luxx Bot kommen auch ständig neue Karten bei Caseking rein, und dann nach 1 Minute steht da schon wieder unbekannt. Unglaublich ich bin ja schon seit 2012 dabei aber so einen Launch habe ich noch nie erlebt. die 20er Karten waren noch egal aber jetzt langsam wäre ein Upgrade fällig, zudem meine 1080 scheinbar von 68-74% Lüfter Speed nen Lagerschaden hat ^^ Keine Lust mir da von Aliexpress eine neues Lüfter Set zu kaufen.
> 
> Gibt es zwischen den beiden Karten eigentlich außer den RGB Lüftern nen Unterschied?:
> ...


War evtl ein systemfehler, der 5600x war auf 300€ und der 5800x auf 430€!


Gurdi schrieb:


> Wo denn? Der Preis ist schon gut.
> 
> @onlygaming Nein außer LED kein Unterschied.


CK!
Du brauchst ein neues Board, hab mir heute morgen das C8H bestellt (casback)!


Gurdi schrieb:


> Sieht soweit gut aus, dein MemCopy ist recht niedrig.Schau mal ob das nur ein Ausreißer ist.
> 
> @drstoecker deine Bildersind so unscharf,das kann man nicht erkennen.


habs korrigiert!


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

@drstoecker 10k imTS Ex ist schon nice 

Warum benötige ich ein neues Board?


----------



## drstoecker (4. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @drstoecker 10k imTS Ex ist schon nice
> 
> Warum benötige ich ein neues Board?


weil du auch diverse probleme mit deinem board hast.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

Mein Board läuft einwandfrei wieder, der Prozzi ist auch wieder gut übertaktet unterwegs und macht keinen Ärger mehr. Ich hatte ja ein Beta Bios genutzt. Als 12 Kerner rennt der mit 4,7Ghz Allcore und mit Boost auf 5050. Damit bin ich durchaus zufrieden. Ich müsste mal schaun ob die 2.0er Ports wieder anständig laufen, aber sonst.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Januar 2021)

Haha ......... ich hab so langsam wieder Spass an Hardware und lauf so langsam warm.

Heute Nacht geschwind mal ein NT abgefackelt weil ein Kabel fehlte 

Drum merke .....alte BQ Nt Kabel passen nicht zu Corsair selbst wenn die Stecker passen.
Nicht das ihr glaubt das ich der Depp war.
Nein der Besitzer des NT wollte mir nicht glauben nachdem ich abgelehnt hatte das mit der 6900er zu testen.
Auf die Frage ob ich nicht was altes zum testen hätte ....kein Prob 
E 8400 mit 750ti ....mir egal wenns abfackelt 
Aufgebaut corsair Kabel funzt 
BQ Kabel rein ....einschalten 


Buff .....Stichflamme  ....NT am brennen 

Ich am Boden vor lachen denn meine Hardware hats überlebt nur das NT schaut nicht mehr wirklich gut aus


----------



## Tekkla (4. Januar 2021)

Lagernd... 1029,- € -.-









						16GB Powercolor Radeon RX 6800XT Red Devil Edition DDR6 (Retail) - RX 6800 XT | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von PowerColor | 16GB Powercolor Radeon RX 6800XT Red Devil Edition DDR6 (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 670 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## cimenTo (4. Januar 2021)

Wird ja aber auch nie empfohlen Kabel zwischen verschiedenen Herstellern zu mixen/benutzen.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Januar 2021)

^^Mir war schon klar das das höchstwahrscheinlich nicht funzen wird.
Aber muss gestehen das ich dachte die Schutzschaltung des NT oder der FI würde kommen.
Bzw Hardware die dran hängt hin ist 

Aber das NT selbst 
Hab nicht daran gedacht das meine Werkstatt recht träge am Sicherungskasten hängt aber ob es das war ?

Keine Ahnung


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

Abfackelnist schon krass,damit hätte ich auch nicht gerechnet. Hab letzte Woche den Drehstrom meiner Kreissäge falsch gepolt,hat ne Weilegedauert bisich geschnall hab warum die nicht richtig sägt,so ein rückwärts laufendes Kreissägeblatt ist dann doch recht ineffektiv


----------



## Dudelll (4. Januar 2021)

Wie kann das denn abbrennen deswegen, Kabel ist Kabel, wenn dann sollte das Kabel abfackeln oO.

Außer man schaffts pcie und cpu Kabel oder so zu vertauschen, dann kann man natürlich wirklich was kurzschließen evtl, aber das ja dann nicht die Schuld vom Kabel xD


----------



## True Monkey (4. Januar 2021)

^^Alles was ich zur Zeit ergattern kann an brauchbare NT endet bei 750w oder fängt bei über 250€ an.

Wahnsinn   so gut wie nichts lieferbar
Weder jetzt noch absehbar



> Wie kann das denn abbrennen deswegen, Kabel ist Kabel



Nööp .....nur am Ende des Kabel ist die Belegung immer gleich .
Wie der Hersteller den modularen Übergang gestaltet bleibt ihm überlassen


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

Die großen NT sind im Preis durch die Decke gegangen dank Ampere.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Januar 2021)

Jepp ....hab mal schnell ein 750er Strix  bestellt in der Hoffnung das es die 6900er stemmt 

Hast du eine Ahnung was das für eine Merc Black bei MF ist ?
Die ohne Bild


----------



## Dudelll (4. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Alles was ich zur Zeit ergattern kann an brauchbare NT endet bei 750w oder fängt bei über 250€ an.
> 
> Wahnsinn   so gut wie nichts lieferbar
> Weder jetzt noch absehbar
> ...


Ah ja stimmt, dann kanns natürlich auch sein. 

Dachte bislang die würden clevererweise auch da Standards haben. So kann man sich irren


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

Nein weiß ich nicht.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @drstoecker 10k imTS Ex ist schon nice
> 
> Warum benötige ich ein neues Board?


War nur im Port royal!


----------



## Pascal3366 (4. Januar 2021)

Soooooo Ich hab eine !!! 

Es sind gerade 6800er und 6900er bei Mindfactory verfügbar!

Hab eine PowerColor RX 6900 XT Red Devil Limited Edition für 1407€ ergattern können


----------



## gbm31 (4. Januar 2021)

Und ich dachte meine wäre teuer gewesen...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Heute Nacht geschwind mal ein NT abgefackelt weil ein Kabel fehlte
> 
> 
> Buff .....Stichflamme  ....NT am brennen
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler: ...und dann:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ja, Netzteile kannst du momentan auch mit der Lupe suchen gehen... 
Hab letzte Woche ein BQ StraightPower11 750 auf Kleinanzeigen geschossen...  für den Notfall und diverse Tests&Spielereien...


----------



## Xaphyr (4. Januar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Soooooo Ich hab eine !!!
> 
> Es sind gerade 6800er und 6900er bei Mindfactory verfügbar!
> 
> Hab eine PowerColor RX 6900 XT Red Devil Limited Edition für 1407€ ergattern können


Und genau deshalb gehen die Preise weiter hoch statt runter. Chapeau.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (4. Januar 2021)

@Xaphyr Halte ich bei der 6900 XT für egal. Das ist selbst zur UVP kein Vernunftkauf. ~10% mehr Performance für einen 54% höheren Preis. D.h. wenn man bereit ist, die 6900 XT zu kaufen, dann spielt Preis/Leistung eh keine Rolle.

Ich persönlich hatte mir eine 6900 XT Merc geholt und gegen eine 6800 XT Referenz getestet und bei gleichem Powerbudget habe ich festgestellt, dass ich nicht mal die 10% mehr Performance erreiche, eher ~5%. Habe die 6900 XT zum Selbstpreis weiterverkauft und behalte die 6800 XT.

Man muss sich mal überlegen, welchen unglaublichen Wertverlust die derzeit überteuerten 6800 XT und vor allem 6900 XT haben werden. Meine 6800 XT habe ich im November für 869€ gekauft. Wenn der Nachfolger rauskommt, wird man die vlt. in 1 1/2 Jahren noch für 400-450€ gebraucht los. Die 6900 XT für 450-500€.

Letztendlich ist - von der Vernunft her - die einzige Option zur UVP bei AMD.com direkt zu kaufen und selbst da ist langfristig finanziell nur die 6800 XT sinnvoll.


----------



## <Phoenix> (4. Januar 2021)

Da hat Mindfactory aber tief gebuddelt um den aktuellen Lagerbestand zu haben:
7 6800 Varianten (Ab 819€)
1 6800XT (1029€)
7 6900XT (Ab 1249€)

Verrückt wenn man bedenkt, dass das aktuell der günstigste Anbieter ist. 
Aber hey, wer will, der will. Ich mache mir da keinen Kopf mehr drum. Steuern können wir es ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

Junge MF hat ja mal richtig Auswahl  

Bei so ner Limited Red Devil könnt ich auch fast schwach werden.
Ich will den Devil Key^^


----------



## Skajaquada (4. Januar 2021)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> @Xaphyr Halte ich bei der 6900 XT für egal. Das ist selbst zur UVP kein Vernunftkauf. ~10% mehr Performance für einen 54% höheren Preis. D.h. wenn man bereit ist, die 6900 XT zu kaufen, dann spielt Preis/Leistung eh keine Rolle.
> 
> Ich persönlich hatte mir eine 6900 XT Merc geholt und gegen eine 6800 XT Referenz getestet und bei gleichem Powerbudget habe ich festgestellt, dass ich nicht mal die 10% mehr Performance erreiche, eher ~5%. Habe die 6900 XT zum Selbstpreis weiterverkauft und behalte die 6800 XT.


Meine wassergekühlte Referenz 6800xt kommt dank problemloser Übertaktung auf weniger als 5% an eine luftgekühlte 6900xt ran. Von daher ist der Aufpreis dafür wirklich sinnlos.
Erst mit einem wesentlich höheren Powerlimit und offenem Bios könnte mich eine 6900xt unter Wasser reizen, aber da sie nun mal strikt abgeregelt ist...


----------



## Pascal3366 (4. Januar 2021)

@Gurdi und da ist ein auch Anti Sag Bracket bei


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Erst mit einem wesentlich höheren Powerlimit und offenem Bios könnte mich eine 6900xt unter Wasser reizen, aber da sie nun mal strikt abgeregelt ist...


Powerlimit ist doch kein Problem, die Spannung reicht auch bei der Karte. Das Taktlimit von 3Ghz wirst du wohl selbst mit Wasser nicht erreichen. DA sehe ich ehrlich gesagt kein Problem.


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hab letzte Woche ein BQ StraightPower11 750 auf Kleinanzeigen geschossen... für den Notfall und diverse Tests&Spielereien..


Ich verscherble im Moment was ich kann, die Preise die man bekommt sind einfach zu gut um Hardware auf Lager zu lassen. Meine 5700er Ref ist für 350 weg gegangen. 390 hab ich mal bezahlt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Januar 2021)

@Gurdi ...und meine 5700XT mit EKWB Block verstaubt hier im VK Thread...  

Überlege sogar die gar nicht zu verkaufen... bei den Preisen kannst du dir ja nen Strick nehmen, wenn dir was kaputt geht und du selbst neu kaufen musst...  

(90,-€ für NT inkl. Versand und es hat noch Garantie... da bekommste grad nix für....)


----------



## Pascal3366 (4. Januar 2021)

Wieviel Power braucht die 6900 XT eig? 

AMD empfiehlt meine ich 850w, aber bei ner custom karte mit OC potential machen vermutlich 1000w mehr sinn oder?


----------



## <Phoenix> (4. Januar 2021)

Behalte meine GTX970 auch als Notfallersatz 
Wären im VK 100€ oder so.

Wobei ich irgendwo noch eine antike Zotac 8800 habe, oder wie die sich nannten


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Behalte meine GTX970 auch als Notfallersatz
> Wären im VK 100€ oder so.
> 
> Wobei ich irgendwo noch eine antike Zotac 8800 habe, oder wie die sich nannten



Ja, wenn du mit den Fossilien ankommst, gibts bestimmt wieder irgendwelche lustige Bugs, dass die alten Karten auf den neuen Boards nicht laufen usw....

Daher hab ich meine 6900er schon wieder entsorgt... Also die HD6900... nicht eine etwaige 6900XT


----------



## Gary94 (4. Januar 2021)

Wie ist denn so der allgemeine tenor gerade zwischen der rx 6800 und rx 6800 xt? Ausgehend von einigermaßen normalen preisen, lohnt sich der aufpreis gegenüber der xt?


----------



## Dudelll (4. Januar 2021)

Finde der UVP Aufpreis lohnt sich für die Xt schon. Bei den Preisen momentan kommts drauf an was man halt so findet, persönlich ists mir alles zu teuer noch.


----------



## Skajaquada (4. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Powerlimit ist doch kein Problem, die Spannung reicht auch bei der Karte. Das Taktlimit von 3Ghz wirst du wohl selbst mit Wasser nicht erreichen. DA sehe ich ehrlich gesagt kein Problem.


Ja, aber die Möglichkeit auf 3Ghz unter Wasser wären für mich ein Grund eine 6900xt für den Preis zu kaufen


----------



## big-maec (4. Januar 2021)

CP hat mehrere Sapphire Nitro+ auch SE.


			https://www.cyberport.de/pc-und-zubehoer/komponenten/grafikkarten/amd-fuer-gaming.html?productsPerPage=24&sort=price_desc&page=1


----------



## drstoecker (4. Januar 2021)

4.000 Beiträge hier, top!!!


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> 4.000 Beiträge hier, top!!!


Kennen wir doch nicht anders von Team Red 


Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Möglichkeit auf 3Ghz unter Wasser wären für mich ein Grund eine 6900xt für den Preis zu kaufen


Die Möglichkeit hast du doch bei der 6900. Meine 6800Xt könnte es evtl, darf aber nicht.


----------



## elmobank (4. Januar 2021)

Meine CPU ist jetzt wirklich auf dem Weg zu mir...
Jetzt muss nur noch mein Board auf den Weg gebracht werden xD


----------



## drstoecker (4. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Meine CPU ist jetzt wirklich auf dem Weg zu mir...
> Jetzt muss nur noch mein Board auf den Weg gebracht werden xD


Was haste bestellt?


----------



## elmobank (4. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Was haste bestellt?


5950X für 818€ + Versand xD


----------



## True Monkey (4. Januar 2021)

> Die Möglichkeit hast du doch bei der 6900. Meine 6800Xt könnte es evtl, darf aber nicht.



Ich kann euch ja mal zeigen was OGS heute gemacht hat mit 3000 Mhz

WR im Fire Strike mit einer Graka .....6900XT @ 3000
https://hwbot.org/submission/4648497_ogs_3dmark___fire_strike_radeon_rx_6900_xt_51566_marks

WR im Fire Strike extreme
https://hwbot.org/submission/4648501_ogs_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_radeon_rx_6900_xt_34387_marks

WR im Fire Strike ultra
https://hwbot.org/submission/4648500_ogs_3dmark___fire_strike_ultra_radeon_rx_6900_xt_18050_marks


Und alles was ich zustande kriege ist ein brennendes NT


----------



## elmobank (4. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und alles was ich zustande kriege ist ein brennendes NT



Das kann aber auch nicht jeder xD
Alles andere kriegt man mit den entsprechenden Sachen hin - Flüssigstickstoff sei dank xD


----------



## openSUSE (4. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich kann euch ja mal zeigen was OGS heute gemacht hat mit 3000 Mhz
> 
> WR im Fire Strike mit einer Graka .....6900XT @ 3000
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4648497_ogs_3dmark___fire_strike_radeon_rx_6900_xt_51566_marks
> ...


Naja, hier im dem Thread wollen die Leute idR auch mit den Settings gamen. Da ist LN und solche Späße total uninteressant. Aber klar,es  ist mal schön AMD Karten weiter oben zu sehen.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich kann euch ja mal zeigen was OGS heute gemacht hat mit 3000 Mhz
> 
> WR im Fire Strike mit einer Graka .....6900XT @ 3000
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4648497_ogs_3dmark___fire_strike_radeon_rx_6900_xt_51566_marks
> ...


Fette Scores


----------



## Downsampler (4. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich kann euch ja mal zeigen was OGS heute gemacht hat mit 3000 Mhz
> 
> WR im Fire Strike mit einer Graka .....6900XT @ 3000
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4648497_ogs_3dmark___fire_strike_radeon_rx_6900_xt_51566_marks
> ...


Mach dir nix draus. Mal verliert man, und mal gewinnen die anderen...


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

Die Karten sind einfach saugeil, durch Borderlands 3 geht die wie Butter
PCGH Benchmarkszene
"Sanctuary"​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RXVega56GamingOC (4. Januar 2021)

Guten Morgen. Ich hab es doch getan und meine Zugehörigkeit zu dieser vorzüglichen Gruppe verkauft. 😫

Ich brachte es nicht übers Herz zu wissen, daß ich Cyberpunk durch habe und jetzt mit meiner bald 800€ Bolidin, Darkest Dungeon zocke.

Alles was ich mit meinen Jungs daddle würde gefühlt auf ner Voodoo2 (Gott hab sie selig) laufen.

Ich hab an ihr jetzt noch knapp 50€ verdient, also für 750€ an gute Hände weiterverkauft.

Ab jetzt joine ich die Gruppe RX 470 xD

(Ich hab grad mal Bock auf pseudo theatralik)

Ne, ihr seid eine herausragende Gemeinschaft, die im www ihresgleichen sucht! (lustig auch einige von euch in 470er/80er threads zu finden)

Letztlich musste die Vernuft obsiegen, wenngleich... Boah sie ist schon verdammt sexy. *seufz* ich hab tausend Abschiedsfotos 😫

Ich dachte kurz an eine 1060,aber grün geht gar nicht. Dann lieber weniger Leistung bei mehr Verbrauch, aber Team rot.

(************ sie fehlt mir jetzt schon :.(

Ich werde noch hie und da meinen Entzug hier kompensieren und still mitlesen, sage aber vorerst danke und tschüss in die Runde. Gehabt euch wohl und bleibt gesund. In 2 Jahren habe ich definitiv wieder eine 6800er im Mixer.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

Bis bald


----------



## Pascal3366 (5. Januar 2021)

Mei mei bei den ganzen Ryzen 9 Beistzern hier habe ich immer Angst dass der 5800X ein Bottleneck für die 6900 XT sein könnte

Aber Benchmarks sagen nein

Bei der Single Core Performance scheint sich der 5800x zum 5900x und 5950x nicht viel zu tun.

Glaube ich habe mit dem Ryzen 7 doch die richtige Entscheidung getroffen, da der Rechner zu 99% nur für Gaming benutzt wird  .


Achja hatte bisher schon jemand Treiberprobleme mit der 6900 XT? (Blackscreens, Freezese, Stuttering, Atrifacts, Sound Probleme, etc.) ? Man liest ja immer wieder derartige Schauermärchen über die AMD Karten bzw. den Treiber.


----------



## elmobank (5. Januar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Mei mei bei den ganzen Ryzen 9 Beistzern hier habe ich immer Angst dass der 5800X ein Bottleneck für die 6900 XT sein könnte
> 
> Aber Benchmarks sagen nein
> 
> ...



Der 5800X wird auch keine Bremse sein, bei weitem nicht xD
Es ist halt immer so eine Sache beim Upgraden, man möchte meistens mehr haben, dies heißt natürlich mehr Leistung, das Problem ist halt nur, es sind dann weiterhin "nur" 8 Kerne - also kein Upgrade im "mehr haben wollen" Sinn.

Deswegen habe ich zwischen dem 5900X und dem 5950X überlegt - wobei dann, auf grund des Preises gestern, für mich kein Weg am 5950X vorbei geführt hat.
Theoretisch müsste sich der 16er auf einem einzelnen Kern höher takten als der 5900X - ob dies dann einen wirklichen Unterschied macht, das ist dann eine andere Geschichte.

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass ich dann die nächsten 4 Jahre die CPU nicht mehr anfassen werde xD

Jetzt muss nur noch das Board an Land kommen und der Wunschspeicher verfügbar sein, dann noch der Wasserblock für die 6900XT und ich bin glücklich xD


----------



## Pascal3366 (5. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Der 5800X wird auch keine Bremse sein, bei weitem nicht xD
> Es ist halt immer so eine Sache beim Upgraden, man möchte meistens mehr haben, dies heißt natürlich mehr Leistung, das Problem ist halt nur, es sind dann weiterhin "nur" 8 Kerne - also kein Upgrade im "mehr haben wollen" Sinn.
> 
> Deswegen habe ich zwischen dem 5900X und dem 5950X überlegt - wobei dann, auf grund des Preises gestern, für mich kein Weg am 5950X vorbei geführt hat.
> ...


Ich denke mal das Upgrade vom FX 8350 auf den Ryzen 7 5800X wird sich gigantisch anfühlen 

Wenn du nen Wasserblock drauf packen willst, dann wäre vielleicht das Formula was für dich


----------



## Michi240281 (5. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> dann noch der Wasserblock für die 6900XT und ich bin glücklich xD


Auf welchen Wasserblock wartest du denn? Ich überlege auch mir einen zu holen, ist aber meine erste WaKü und ich habe keine Ahnung, welche (Hersteller) gut sind.

Und noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es bei der BN mit Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste aus? Hab das noch nie gemacht, aber hab gesehn mal soll die anderen Bauteile rundum den Kern mit Nagellack versiegeln, dann sollte nix passieren, richtig? Macht es Sinn?


----------



## <Phoenix> (5. Januar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das Upgrade vom FX 8350 auf den Ryzen 7 5800X wird sich gigantisch anfühlen
> 
> Wenn du nen Wasserblock drauf packen willst, dann wäre vielleicht das Formula was für dich


Komme vom i5 2400 und einer GTX970 
Daraus wurde ein 5800x und eine RX6800.

DAS SIND WELTEN! W.E.L.T.E.N.!

Meine nunmehr 2. RX 6800 ist in Zustellung und kommt heute. Bei der ASRock gibts immernoch kein Ergebnis von MF


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Januar 2021)

Ich denke die ganzen Hardwareversender haben aktuell genug mit Retourware aus dem Weihnachtsgeschäft zu tun... ganz ohne Wertung ob es gerade irgendwo mehr oder weniger Probleme gibt.... ich denke das ist der übliche Wahnsinn... warte auch noch auf Rückmeldung einer Rücksendung an Alternate....


----------



## elmobank (5. Januar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das Upgrade vom FX 8350 auf den Ryzen 7 5800X wird sich gigantisch anfühlen
> 
> Wenn du nen Wasserblock drauf packen willst, dann wäre vielleicht das Formula was für dich



Nen Wasserblock habe ich schon, bleibt beim Heatkiller IV - was deutlich besseres ist nicht zu finden xD



Michi240281 schrieb:


> Auf welchen Wasserblock wartest du denn? Ich überlege auch mir einen zu holen, ist aber meine erste WaKü und ich habe keine Ahnung, welche (Hersteller) gut sind.
> 
> Und noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es bei der BN mit Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste aus? Hab das noch nie gemacht, aber hab gesehn mal soll die anderen Bauteile rundum den Kern mit Nagellack versiegeln, dann sollte nix passieren, richtig? Macht es Sinn?



Ich warte auf Aqua Computer, fertigt meist die besten Wasserkühler an, war bei der Pascal und Turing auch schon so, Qualitativ sehr hochwertig.



<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Komme vom i5 2400 und einer GTX970
> Daraus wurde ein 5800x und eine RX6800.
> 
> DAS SIND WELTEN! W.E.L.T.E.N.!
> ...



Das glaube ich dir gerne, der Wechsel ist ordentlich xD
Hingegen vom 9900k macht eigentlich nur mehr Kerne "Sinn" xD


----------



## <Phoenix> (5. Januar 2021)

So rein aus Interesse:

Die Radiatoren für eure Wasserkühlungen. Sind die generell aus Kupfer? 
Habe nur hier und da in Shops immer mal welche gesehen die um die 100€ gekostet haben. 

Ein ordentlicher Ölkühler aus dem KFZ Bereich liegt in 100mm x 330mm x 50mm um die 60€
Aber eben kein Kupfer. 

Oder geht es da auch um die Wandstärke? so ein KFZ Kühler kann auch mal einen Steinschlag kassieren durch die etwas höhere Materialstärke. Dünneres Material bietet hier aber den besseren Temperaturwechsel zur Luft. 

Statt einem MoRa tut es auch ein Polo 6N Wasserkühler für 40€ Neu, oder?


----------



## Dudelll (5. Januar 2021)

NBB und Mediamarkt haben jetzt übrigens auch 6800er lagernd. Über die Preise sag ich mal lieber nix, eigentlich hatte ich gehofft das die beiden nicht bei dem Quatsch mitmachen, weil NBB eigentlich recht lang "humane" Preise gefahren ist.



			https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_asus-radeon-gaming-tuf-rx6800-o16g-90yv0fm1-m0na00-2703463.html


----------



## Tekkla (5. Januar 2021)

Die haben doch Lack gesoffen. Gestern gab es bei MF die XT für 1029 €...


----------



## gbm31 (5. Januar 2021)

Ich bin vom 3900x auf den 5800x umgestiegen und bereue nichts - ich zocke mit dem Kampfzwerg eh nur.

Den Rest mache ich mit meinen Notebooks, auch wenns länger dauern kann, aber dafür mobil, und geschäftlich habe ich sowieso ein Workstation-Notebook für Content Creation.

Back to Topic:

Ich habe lustige Effekte mit SOC UV:

- Probleme mit Bildschirmfrequenzen und Auflösungen beim Umschalten - Bildschirm bleibt dunkel, wacht nicht mit aus Standby auf
- HWInfo zeigt eine wachsende Menge an genutztem Speicher. Dachte erst an einen Treiberfehler, aber mit Rückstellen auf mehr Spannung ging das wieder weg. Klar, tun sicher viele als Schönheitsfehler ab, für mich ist das einfach ein Zeichen dass es nicht "richtig" läuft.

Hab wieder die vollen 1150mV erlaubt, gestern die halbe Nacht getestet und beobachtet, und die Karte nimmt sich laut HWInfo eh nicht mehr als 1067mV, was im Endeffekt 2W mehr ausmacht als auf 1025mV begrenzt - dafür ohne diese Side-Effects.


----------



## BigYundol (5. Januar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Auf welchen Wasserblock wartest du denn? Ich überlege auch mir einen zu holen, ist aber meine erste WaKü und ich habe keine Ahnung, welche (Hersteller) gut sind.
> 
> Und noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es bei der BN mit Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste aus? Hab das noch nie gemacht, aber hab gesehn mal soll die anderen Bauteile rundum den Kern mit Nagellack versiegeln, dann sollte nix passieren, richtig? Macht es Sinn?



Der Nagellack dient als Schutz gegen Spritzer von der leitfähigen Flüssigkeit. Wer Nagellack benutzt, sichert sich gegen etwaige Kurzschlüsse durch die Flüssigmetallpaste ab, die schon mal vorkommen beim Auftragen auf den Chip. Alternativ klebt man das Ganze halt mit Malerklebband ab.

Zumindest auf der 5700XT und einem EKWB-Kühler funktioniert Flüssigmetall problemlos. Und auch bei meiner Fury X, wo man aber wegen dem Interposer extrem vorsichtig sein musste. (Ich benutzte bsw. normale Wärmeleitpaste für die HBM-Chips und um den Interposer zu isolieren)

Flüssigmetall darf zudem unter keinen Umständen mit Aluminium in Verbindung kommen.

BN sollte wegen dem grossen, einzelnen Chip daher wunderbar mit Flüssigmetall funktionieren.



<Phoenix> schrieb:


> So rein aus Interesse:
> 
> Die Radiatoren für eure Wasserkühlungen. Sind die generell aus Kupfer?
> Habe nur hier und da in Shops immer mal welche gesehen die um die 100€ gekostet haben.
> ...



Prinzipiell sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass im Kreislauf so wenig wie möglich unterschiedliche Metalle mit der Kühlflüssigkeit in Kontakt kommen. Kupfer und Aluminium kombiniert vertragen sich bsw. nicht so gut und kann je nach Wasserströmung, die auf eine Aluminiumfläche auftrifft, dort zu Lochfrass führen, auch mit Antikorrosionsmitteln.
Es macht Sinn, darauf zu achten, dass möglichst alles Metall , das mit der Kühlflüssigkeit in Berührung kommt Kupfer, kupferhaltiges Metall und/oder vernickelt ist.

Aluminium leitet Wärme schlechter und hat daher eine schlechtere Kühlleistung. Daher ist es nicht so empfehlenswert bsw. auf Billigradiatoren und billige Wasserkühler mit Aluminiumanteilen zu setzen.


----------



## elmobank (5. Januar 2021)

@<Phoenix> 
Ich würde dir auch eher dazu raten, hochwertige Radiatoren aus Kupfer zu kaufen, die meisten nehmen sich in der Kühlleistung nichts oder nicht viel.

Je nach Platz im Gehäuse oder Kühlungsbedarf kann man auch das Ganze auslagern mit einem MoRa 360 oder 420.

Als interne Radiatoren nutze ich z.B. die von Alphacool, sind gut verarbeitet und haben eine ordentliche Kühlleistung und kosten nicht die Welt.
Es galt mal die Faustregel, um ein System leise zu kühlen: Pro 75 Watt einen 120/140mm Lüfter.
Ansonsten braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen, da die Wassertemperatur hoch geht und die Lüfter entsprechend aufdrehen müssen - dann kommt man wieder in den Bereich einer guten Luftkühlung. Wichtig ist nur, das man nicht zu billig kauft, sonst zahlt man 2x.


----------



## blautemple (5. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir gerne, der Wechsel ist ordentlich xD
> Hingegen vom 9900k macht eigentlich nur mehr Kerne "Sinn" xD


Nicht mal das. So skaliert z.B. BF:V von 8 auf 10 Kerne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bedingungen sind wie im PCGH CPU Index.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich bin vom 3900x auf den 5800x umgestiegen und bereue nichts - ich zocke mit dem Kampfzwerg eh nur.
> 
> Den Rest mache ich mit meinen Notebooks, auch wenns länger dauern kann, aber dafür mobil, und geschäftlich habe ich sowieso ein Workstation-Notebook für Content Creation.
> 
> ...


Derartige Probleme kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Sebliner (5. Januar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Auf welchen Wasserblock wartest du denn? Ich überlege auch mir einen zu holen, ist aber meine erste WaKü und ich habe keine Ahnung, welche (Hersteller) gut sind.


Die beiden deutschen Hersteller (Watercool und Aquacomputer) machen eigentlich immer die besten Blöcke, sind aber beide immer relativ spät dran und haben auch jetzt noch nichts für big Navi - dort braucht man Geduld. 
Verfügbar sind jetzt bereits Bykski, Alphacool (beides China) und EK (Slowenien). 
Bykski ist bei der Montage unangenehm (schlechte bis falsche Montageanleitungen, viel zu viele Schrauben die übrig bleiben etc.), funktioniert gut. Alphacool passt bei der Montage dank deutscher Marke, ist aber eine harte Durchflussbremse (sieht man schon beim Design - zähl da allein mal die Anzahl der harten 90°-Winkel). EK ist sehr gut (aber eher unter den deutschen Herstellern), kostet aber mehr als alle Mitbewerber. 
Mal so ganz grob. 

@topic
Einfach hart wie die Preise einfach immer weiter steigen - auch über die alten Navis. Hab mich am Anfang noch gefreut dass ich meine 5700XT noch so extrem gut verkaufen konnte und ahne ich würde jetzt mittlerweile noch mehr bekommen. 
Grafikkarten als Wertanlage


----------



## Pascal3366 (5. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Komme vom i5 2400 und einer GTX970
> Daraus wurde ein 5800x und eine RX6800.
> 
> DAS SIND WELTEN! W.E.L.T.E.N.!
> ...


ich habe ja aktuell noch die R9 290X drin, die sollte noch etwas schwächer als deine GTX970 sein 

Ich frage mich nur gerade... was ist denn hier passiert?




__





						UserBenchmark: AMD RX 6900-XT vs Nvidia RTX 3080
					





					gpu.userbenchmark.com


----------



## elmobank (5. Januar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> ich habe ja aktuell noch die R9 290X drin, die sollte noch etwas schwächer als deine GTX970 sein
> 
> Ich frage mich nur gerade... was ist denn hier passiert?
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir sagen, was dort passiert ist:
Es ist der userbenchmark, also der, der intel CPUs extra super da stehen lässt und auf reddit gebannt wurde - wurde hier ja auch ordentlich beleuchtet. Somit werden AMD Vertreter dort 0 Benchmarks machen oder hochladen.

Und wenn man sich von einem scheinbar kaufen lässt, ist die Geldbörse für den zweiten schon mal offen....xD

Userbenchmark wäre die letzte Seite, bei der ich mich umsehen würde.


----------



## Pascal3366 (5. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen, was dort passiert ist:
> Es ist der userbenchmark, also der, der intel CPUs extra super da stehen lässt und auf reddit gebannt wurde - wurde hier ja auch ordentlich beleuchtet. Somit werden AMD Vertreter dort 0 Benchmarks machen oder hochladen.
> 
> Und wenn man sich von einem scheinbar kaufen lässt, ist die Geldbörse für den zweiten schon mal offen....xD
> ...


tatsache? Ok

Ist Userbenchmark nicht die Website wo User ihre Benchmarkergebnisse von 3dMark hochladen?


----------



## blautemple (5. Januar 2021)

Nö, das passiert bei 3dmark.com


----------



## <Phoenix> (5. Januar 2021)

Traumhaft!
Zwar ein riesiges Gerät, aber funktioniert wie es soll!

Nach 2 Wochen probieren, machen und tun habe ich jetzt auch endlich meine Grafikkarte im neuen System.
Dem Gewicht ist die Stütze geschuldet, wäre nett wenn direkt eine dabei gewesen wäre, aber hey.
Die Karte an sich hängt so gut wie garnicht durch. Stark!

TimeSpy out of the Box 14500 Punkte. 
Konstante 2230Mhz, Junction max. 71°C, höchste gezogene Leistung 205W

Man halte fest: Schneller als meine ASRock, geringerer Strombedarf, im Schnitt 25-30FPS mehr im TimeSpy auf Kosten von ~5°C höherer Junction Temp.
DEAL!

An der ASRock muss also definitiv etwas defekt gewesen sein. Entweder Hardware oder etwas im BIOS. Ich weiß es nicht.

Endlich kann ich mit ruhigem Gewissen spielen. Ach mein Urlaub ist heute vorbei?
Ist das Leben nicht schön?


----------



## Pascal3366 (5. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Traumhaft!
> Zwar ein riesiges Gerät, aber funktioniert wie es soll!
> 
> Nach 2 Wochen probieren, machen und tun habe ich jetzt auch endlich meine Grafikkarte im neuen System.
> ...


Bei meiner Red Devil ist eine Stütze dabei

Ich bin mir aber gar nicht sicher ob ich die überhaupt verbauen kann, da ich vorhabe ein recht großes Gehäuse zu benutzen.


----------



## gbm31 (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Derartige Probleme kann ich nicht bestätigen.



Ich finds auch lustig, aber ist bei meiner Karte reproduzierbar. 

Sehr gerne gehen dann RTX Benches wie der Bright Memory oder der Pure Raytracing beim Umschalten in niedrigere Auflösungen in ein schwarzes Bild. Alles andere arbeitet schön wie gehabt.

Und kalt mag die Karte den Timespy nicht - steigt manchmal zu Beginn des zweiten Tests aus - 1000mV sind wohl zu wenig für 2450 Target. Sonst keine Instabilitäten. Aber wenn schon denn schon, ich kann meine Überraschungen leiden.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2021)

^^Und ?
 zwei mal das gleiche Bios oder ist das andere das Mining Bios ?


----------



## big-maec (5. Januar 2021)

Hab mir neue Tastaturkappen zugelegt, passen aber nicht. Hängt wie ein Schluck Wasser in der Kurve auf dem Taster.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habe das Ding was bei den Tastaturkappen dabei war, mal eingebaut. Naja ganz schick, aber jetzt muß ich erst mal schauen was das Ding so kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Und kalt mag die Karte den Timespy nicht - steigt manchmal zu Beginn des zweiten Tests aus - 1000mV sind wohl zu wenig für 2450 Target. Sonst keine Instabilitäten. Aber wenn schon denn schon, ich kann meine Überraschungen leiden.


Der TS2 erzeugt sehr hohe Last bei der TDC wenn er über die Vitrinen schwenkt.


----------



## drstoecker (5. Januar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Hab mir neue Tastaturkappen zugelegt, passen aber nicht. Hängt wie ein Schluck Wasser in der Kurve auf dem Taster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3x 8pin?


----------



## Duvar (5. Januar 2021)

6900XT RD


----------



## big-maec (5. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> 3x 8pin?


Ja, ist bei  6900XT so.

Gerade mal einen einfach Lauf gemacht. Hab noch Probleme mit  der Radeon Software bekomme die nicht mehr gestartet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

Nicht übel out of the box


----------



## big-maec (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nicht übel out of the box


und das heißt ? Juckt es  in den Fingern ?


----------



## Duvar (5. Januar 2021)

Mach jetzt den Slider auf 2.7GHz im ersten Schritt^^


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

Bei den 1200 auf MF werd ich schon langsam schwach, aber meine Karte ist einfach zu schnell für 255er ASIC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der TS2 erzeugt sehr hohe Last bei der TDC wenn er über die Vitrinen schwenkt.



Die TDC steht auf 330A und wird nur zu knapp 70% (250A) genutzt laut HWInfo. 

Mit 1025mV GFX und 1075mV SOC scheints zu tun... Die Memory Voltage ist direkt mit der GFX Voltage gekoppelt scheins - vielleicht hakts da?


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

Nein die MemVoltage ist nicht gekoppelt am GFX.

Mem hat VDDCI und MVDD skalierung. Ich vermute der IF skaliert danach, an den kommt man leider nicht ran.
Am nähsten zum IF ist noch der SOC. Meines wissens nach taktet der IF Lastabhängig, bzw. nach Bandbreitenbedarf.

Mach mal einen AIDA Run wenn du hast.


----------



## Pascal3366 (5. Januar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Hab mir neue Tastaturkappen zugelegt, passen aber nicht. Hängt wie ein Schluck Wasser in der Kurve auf dem Taster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg ich kann gar nicht warten die in meinen rig zu packen

das ding ist ja echt mega sexy

achja @big-maec berichte doch mal was die so kann    

da werde ich definitiv custom sleeved kabel dran machen


----------



## big-maec (5. Januar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> achja @big-maec berichte doch mal was die so kann


300W kann die auf den Punkt genau. Ein bischen die Spannung runter genommen läuft dann auch mit 280W durch. Aber ich glaube bis ich soweit bin, wirst du deine schon in den Händen halten. 
Muss mich erstmal einarbeiten in das Thema.


----------



## DerLachs (5. Januar 2021)

Ich bin nun auch im Club der RX 6800 Besitzer.


----------



## Pascal3366 (5. Januar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> 300W kann die auf den Punkt genau. Ein bischen die Spannung runter genommen läuft dann auch mit 280W durch. Aber ich glaube bis ich soweit bin, wirst du deine schon in den Händen halten.
> Muss mich erstmal einarbeiten in das Thema.


wieviel Power sollte das Netzteil haben?

Reichen 850w ?

Muss mir sowieso ein neues zulegen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> wieviel Power sollte das Netzteil haben?
> 
> Reichen 850w ?
> 
> Muss mir sowieso ein neues zulegen.


Kommt drauf an was du vorhast.Ein gutes 650Watt stemmt die Karten.


----------



## Pascal3366 (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du vorhast.Ein gutes 650Watt stemmt die Karten.


ich möchte den R7 5800X und die 6900 XT Red Devil ordentlich befeuern und noch etwas OC headroom nach oben haben.

pcpartpicker sagt mir mein system verbraucht max 536W im Stock zustand


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

Dann 750Watt.


----------



## Pascal3366 (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann 750Watt.


ok

mh toll die meisten netzteile genauso wie alles andere ist zum großen teil ausverkauft momentan


----------



## gbm31 (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mach mal einen AIDA Run wenn du hast.



Wegen? Habs angehängt.

Btw: das mit dem Speicher falsch auslesen hat grad wieder angefangen...
GPU D3D Memory Dedicated läuft sauber hoch und runter, GPU Memory Usage addiert irgendwie ständig auf sobald RT genutzt wurde...


----------



## DerLachs (5. Januar 2021)

Welche Firestrike Ultra Ergebnisse kann man mit OC bei einer 6800 erwarten? Momentan betätige ich ziemlich planlos einige Regler.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Wegen? Habs angehängt.
> 
> Btw: das mit dem Speicher falsch auslesen hat grad wieder angefangen...
> GPU D3D Memory Dedicated läuft sauber hoch und runter, GPU Memory Usage addiert irgendwie ständig auf sobald RT genutzt wurde...


Memory Copy ist interessant bei AIDA. Damit kann man recht präzise den Durchsatz vom IF Messen, wobei der Wert aber auch ganz gut schwankt. Sieht in Ordnung aus bei dir.



DerLachs schrieb:


> Welche Firestrike Ultra Ergebnisse kann man mit OC bei einer 6800 erwarten? Momentan betätige ich ziemlich planlos einige Regler.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (5. Januar 2021)

Also Doom Eternal funktioniert nicht und crasht bei mir ewig den Radeontreiber, sogar wenn alles Stock ist... sehr komisch....

Hat jemand das selbe Problem oder kennt jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## Pascal3366 (5. Januar 2021)

Habe jetzt gerade mal den Verbrauch meines Systems ausgerechnet und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen dass solange ich nicht anfange extrem zu Übertakten mit sehr krassem Overvolting dann reichen 750w  

Wobei die CPU bis zu 219W zieht (ohne OC) und die GPU bis zu 480W
Das wären dann schon 700W

Wenn man dann vielleicht noch ein bisschen übertakten will, puh da ist nicht mehr sonderlich viel Spielraum


----------



## Onkel-Rick (5. Januar 2021)

Nur was ist dein System?

Mein ITX mit 5600x und 6900xt braucht 480w im Maximum beim zocken laut meinem Messgerät in der Steckdose.
Aber dieses erfasst ja nicht diese kurzen Spitzenschwankungen...die 6900xt kann ja im Millisekunden Bereich soviel ziehen wie mein ganzes system auf Dauer.

Theoretisch reichen also die 750w....nur mit den kurzen schnellen Lasten muss das Netzteil klar kommen.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## BrandWolle (5. Januar 2021)

Wie viele 6900XT Red Devil Besitzer gibt es neben mir eigentlich - meine schwirrt seit 1 Woche mit DHL durch die Weltgeschichte xD


----------



## DerLachs (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin jetzt bei ca. 11600 Punkten im Graphics score.

Ich habe folgende Einstellungen im Wattman:
Max Frequenz 2525 MHz, Voltage 925 mV

VRAM Fast Timing, Max Frequenz 2150 MHz

Ich muss das Setting noch in Spielen testen, aber Firestrike Ultra und Extreme sind bisher durchgelaufen. Kann ich noch was optimieren an meinen Settings?


----------



## Pascal3366 (5. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Nur was ist dein System?
> 
> Mein ITX mit 5600x und 6900xt braucht 480w im Maximum beim zocken laut meinem Messgerät in der Steckdose.
> Aber dieses erfasst ja nicht diese kurzen Spitzenschwankungen...die 6900xt kann ja im Millisekunden Bereich soviel ziehen wie mein ganzes system auf Dauer.
> ...



Aktuell ist das der Plan





						My AMD Build for 2020/2021
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				




CPU, MB, NVME, GPU habe ich bereits


Das mit den kurzen Spikes bei der GPU,  ja davon habe ich auch schon öfters gelesen. Daher wollte ich ursprünglich ja erst mindestens 850w rein packen.


BrandWolle schrieb:


> Wie viele 6900XT Red Devil Besitzer gibt es neben mir eigentlich - meine schwirrt seit 1 Woche mit DHL durch die Weltgeschichte xD


Meine ist gerade in Bremen, sollte im Laufe der Woche geliefert werden

Hast du auch die Limited Edition?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (5. Januar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Aktuell ist das der Plan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde dir empfehlen zu schauen das du ein noch stärkeres Netzteil bekommst ohne großen Aufpreis zahlen zu müssen.

Ich habe noch mit shutdowns zu kämpfen und bin noch am ausloten ob es am Netzteil liegt oder etwas anderem.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## drstoecker (6. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen zu schauen das du ein noch stärkeres Netzteil bekommst ohne großen Aufpreis zahlen zu müssen.
> 
> Ich habe noch mit shutdowns zu kämpfen und bin noch am ausloten ob es am Netzteil liegt oder etwas anderem.
> 
> ...


Welches nt hast du?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (6. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Welches nt hast du?


Silverstone SX800-LTI....das war vor einem Monat noch das stärkste SFX(-L) Netzteil.
Jetzt gibt noch ein 1000er von Silverstone und ein 850er von Cooler Master.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## BrandWolle (6. Januar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Aktuell ist das der Plan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Limited Limited wenn man so will...
Zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes gab es die Karte noch nirgends im Shop und entsprechend der Preis🥴🥴🥴


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Also Doom Eternal funktioniert nicht und crasht bei mir ewig den Radeontreiber, sogar wenn alles Stock ist... sehr komisch....
> 
> Hat jemand das selbe Problem oder kennt jemand ne Lösung?


Ist mir nicht bekannt, schau ich mir aber mal an bei Gelegenheit.


DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bei ca. 11600 Punkten im Graphics score.
> 
> Ich habe folgende Einstellungen im Wattman:
> Max Frequenz 2525 MHz, Voltage 925 mV
> ...


SOC Voltage und Vram Timings


----------



## big-maec (6. Januar 2021)

Hi,
ich hatte gestern noch ein wenig herum experimentiert,  da habe ich einen Effekt bei der AMD GPU festgestellt der sehr unschön ist.
Habe gestern noch ein wenig gefaltet (Folding@Home) um zu testen wie die so läuft und welchen Wert die bringt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die GPU sehr hektisch regelt und sehr viel Unruhe ins System bringt.
Habe mir gedachte das beim falten eher eine recht Konstante Berechnung stattfindet und dementsprechend eine Gleichmäßige Auslastung stattfindet. Vor allen Dingen die Temperaturwerte in HW Info sind ständig am hin und herpendeln.
Da ich den Temperaturwert für meine Lüfterregelung nehme, hat die das gar nicht gemocht, die hat diesen Effekt noch etwas verstärkt und auf die Lüfter übertragen. Auch sonst konnte ich die Lüfterregelung per Software nicht mehr richtig ansprechen. Hier muss ich aber noch schauen ob es an den ausgelesen Werten liegt oder über die Spannungsversorgung Störungen aufnimmt.
In Spielen mag man das nicht merken, da man eigentlich keine konstante Datenverarbeitung hat.
Das dumme ist auch ,das erst ab dem letzten Radeon Treiber die 6900 XT unterstützt wird.

Hat wer schon mal so einen hektisches Verhalten bei der GPU festgestellt ?


Hatte vorher eine 5500 XT mit dem neusten Radeon Treiber. Hab die alte Karte einfach gegen die neue gewechselt aber die neue wurde vom Treiber nicht erkannt. Die Auflösung war niedrig und ich konnte keine andere einstellen. Erst mit einer Neuinstallation vom Radeon Treiber funktionierte alles.

Ist das normal das man den Treiber neu installieren muß, damit die neue Karte unterstützt wird ?

Edit: @Gurdi  behalte lieber die 6800 XT wenn die so rennt. Bei der 69900 Xt sehe ich das jetzt mit gemischten Gefühlen.


----------



## Pascal3366 (6. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen zu schauen das du ein noch stärkeres Netzteil bekommst ohne großen Aufpreis zahlen zu müssen.
> 
> Ich habe noch mit shutdowns zu kämpfen und bin noch am ausloten ob es am Netzteil liegt oder etwas anderem.
> 
> ...


ich hatte ursprünglich vor die 1000w variante zu nehmen aber ich hatte vernommen, dass 850w für die Karte reichen würden.
Wenn du mit plötzlichen Schutdowns zu kämpfen hast ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es am NT liegt sehr hoch. Das Thema hatten wir ja vor ein paar Jahren schon hier höhö.


BrandWolle schrieb:


> Die Limited Limited wenn man so will...
> Zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes gab es die Karte noch nirgends im Shop und entsprechend der Preis🥴🥴🥴


naja ich war echt happy dass ich überhaupt eine bekommen habe, da habe ich nicht lange gezögert. Der Aufpreis zur Limited waren um die 10€ meine ich zur Standard Red Devil die machten den Kohl jetzt auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## elmobank (6. Januar 2021)

@big-maec 

Die Regelung der Lüfter ist an den Hotspot gekoppelt, solange er z.B. unter 90°C bleibt (beim Referenzdesign), sind die Lüfter nicht bzw. fast unhörbar. Sobald die Temperatur steigt, sieht es anders aus, dann werden die Lüfter relativ "hektisch", da die gegen regeln und wenn die Temp wieder etwas fällt wieder runter und so weiter...
Bei Folding@home ist die Belastung zwar relativ konstant, es kann aber auch dort zu minimalen Schwankungen kommen, je nachdem was genau berechnet wird.

Wenn du eine Temperatur zum Regeln nehmen möchtest, dann musst du da sehr viel probieren, hatte es auch versucht, ging über den Hotspot bei mir relative gut, bis 95°C habe ich die Lüfter normal mit min laufen lassen, dann erst schrittweise nach oben gehen lassen, wenn die Temperatur über 95°C gehen sollte.


----------



## Norkzlam (6. Januar 2021)

Kann mir irgendwer Hoffnung machen, dass es bald ganz bestimmt massenhaft Ref. Designs zur UVP gibt?
Eigentlich gehöre ich ja definitiv zu Team Red (HD2400pro, HD6870, HD7950, R9 290, Vega 56).
Aber ich habe mir einen 4k Bildschirm zugelegt und brauche eigentlich jetzt mehr Leistung. Wenn ich mir den HW-Lux-Bot anschaue, dann scheint der Versuch eine RTX 3080 für unter 850€ zu schießen mir derzeit aber die einzige echte Möglichkeit zu sein. Und auch das wäre mir eigentlich zu teuer, und ich will kein Grünzeug im Rechner haben.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. Januar 2021)

Auf den LUX Bot kannst du dich auch nicht 100% verlassen!
Ich hab für meine 6800 eine Bestellbestätigung erhalten, bevor die im LUX Bot gelistet war!
Einfach selber in die Shops schauen. Wann und ob die Preise fallen, steht in den Sternen... bisher sieht es nicht danach aus... hab für meine Ref 6800 719,- gezahlt... seither sehe ich die nur noch ab 769,- aufwärts... (die Ref. Designs)

Bevor ich für 850,- ne 3080 kaufen würde, würde ich eher bei MF die 6900XT Ref. Design für 1299,- abgreifen! Oder weiter warten...


----------



## big-maec (6. Januar 2021)

Bei den Preisen denke ich auch mal das erst etwas Ruhe reinkommt wenn die Enthusiasten alle eine haben. Mal schauen wie sich die Preis entwickeln,  gab ja einige Änderungen MWST und CO2 Steuer.


@elmobank

Wenn die Hotspot Temperatur genommen wird dann ist das auch kein Wunder, denn die war schnell und stark am schwanken so zwischen 71 und 81 Grad. Dachte eher, das die GPU Temp genommen wird, aber selbst die war ständig zwischen 62 und 67 Grad leicht am schwanken. Die Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte sind dann hörbar und laufen konstant mit hoher Drehzahl. 
Das blöde ist, das alles recht schnell geht, die GPU boostet kurz hoch, dabei geht die Temp auch relativ schnell hoch. Die GPU nimmt den boost kurz weg oder fährt wieder leicht runter und die Temp geht auch recht zügig runter.

Das einzige was noch dazukommt ist, das ich die Software beenden mußte weil die nur Mist bzw. 0 Werte aus der Steuerung ausgelesen hat. Werde mich so wie ich die Zeit habe erst mal damit beschäftigen.  Werde  das ganze später auch noch mit einen Temperaturfühler  ausprobieren. Dafür suche ich mir einen Hotspot auf der Grafikkarte aus.


----------



## Pascal3366 (6. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Auf den LUX Bot kannst du dich auch nicht 100% verlassen!
> Ich für meine 6800 eine Bestellbestätigung erhalten, bevor die im LUX Bot gelistet war!
> Einfach selber in die Shops schauen. Wann und ob die Preise fallen, steht in den Sternen... bisher sieht es nicht danach aus... hab für meine Ref 6800 719,- gezahlt... seither sehe ich die nur noch ab 769,- aufwärts... (die Ref. Designs)
> 
> Bevor ich für 850,- ne 3080 kaufen würde, würde ich eher bei MF die 6900XT Ref. Design für 1299,- abgreifen! Oder weiter warten...


Ref für 1300€ ist schon bitter. Da war ich mit 1400€ für die Red Devil ja gar nicht so schlecht dabei


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. Januar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Ref für 1300€ ist schon bitter. Da war ich mit 1400€ für die Red Devil ja gar nicht so schlecht dabei



Ja, aber für die Freunde der Wasserkühlenden Zunft stellt sich dann die Frage, ob es für die Devil Wasserblöcke geben wird und wenn ja, ob dann schon RX7900XT verfügbar sind.... 

Ganz unabhängig von dem konkreten Fall jetzt, stelle ich mir immer die Frage, was bin ich bereit auszugeben? Wenn der Preis darüber liegt, kommt die Frage: Wieviel Stunden müsste ich bei welchem Lohn dafür arbeiten um die Differenz auszugleichen?
Abschließend kommt dann die Frage: 5 Stunden für x,-€ arbeiten oder in den sauren Apfel beißen und in den 5 Stunden, mit CPU, GPU, Kaffeemaschine, Uhr, Zimmerpflanze, usw spielen, basteln, frickeln.
Das muss jeder individuell für sich beurteilen... 
Hab CPU und GPU zu dekadenten Preisen noch vor Weihnachten gekauft, und wenn es nicht die Probleme mit der CPU gegeben hätte...... alleine die Zeit im Urlaub die ich mit der Kiste verbringen konnte, war mir persönlich den Aufpreis wert.
Wie gesagt, muss jeder selber entscheiden, manchmal ist ja auch noch viel Monat am Ende des Geldes übrig...


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen denke ich auch mal das erst etwas Ruhe reinkommt wenn die Enthusiasten alle eine haben. Mal schauen wie sich die Preis dieses entwickeln,  gab ja einige Änderungen MWST und CO2 Steuer.
> 
> 
> @elmobank
> ...


Nimm MPT und stell dir deine Lüfter einfach passend ein. Du kannst da alles wunderbar Regeln.


----------



## BigYundol (6. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja, aber für die Freunde der Wasserkühlenden Zunft stellt sich dann die Frage, ob es für die Devil Wasserblöcke geben wird und wenn ja, ob dann schon RX7900XT verfügbar sind....
> 
> Ganz unabhängig von dem konkreten Fall jetzt, stelle ich mir immer die Frage, was bin ich bereit auszugeben? Wenn der Preis darüber liegt, kommt die Frage: Wieviel Stunden müsste ich bei welchem Lohn dafür arbeiten um die Differenz auszugleichen?
> Abschließend kommt dann die Frage: 5 Stunden für x,-€ arbeiten oder in den sauren Apfel beißen und in den 5 Stunden, mit CPU, GPU, Kaffeemaschine, Uhr, Zimmerpflanze, usw spielen, basteln, frickeln.
> ...



Es gibt noch ein anderes potenzielles Problem bei mehreren Customs:

Sie sind teils wesentlich höher als die Referenz. In meinem Falle wird es schon verdammt knapp die Referenz wassergekühlt in mein Gehäuse zu bekommen... Aber der zusätzliche Zentimeter zur 5700 XT Ref. sollte gerade noch gehen.


----------



## elmobank (6. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nimm MPT und stell dir deine Lüfter einfach passend ein. Du kannst da alles wunderbar Regeln.



Ich tippe mal drauf, dass die Gehäuselüfter gesteuert werden sollten, anhand der GPU...?
Das ist halt etwas frickelig, wenn die Temperatur sich schnell ändert.


----------



## big-maec (6. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nimm MPT und stell dir deine Lüfter einfach passend ein. Du kannst da alles wunderbar Regeln.


Die Grafikarten Lüfter sind davon erstmal nicht betroffen. Es geht um die Gehäuselüfter die ich mit der Steuerung Regel. Ich Regel mit der Grafikkarten Temperatur 3 Gehäuselüfter für frischen Wind im Gehäuse.


elmobank schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal drauf, dass die Gehäuselüfter gesteuert werden sollten, anhand der GPU...?


Ja

EDIT:
Aber wie geschrieben die Steuerung verhielt sich teilweise sehr Merkwürdig. Nicht das durch das schnelle boosten auch die Spannungsversorgung betroffen ist. Muss erstmal in allen Richtung weiter schauen.


----------



## MfDoom (6. Januar 2021)

Liegt das eigentlich an den Anti-Scalper Massnahmen das Geizhals.de nicht mehr richtig funktioniert? Die günstigesten Preise für Ryzen 9er und Gpus findet man dort nicht mehr.


----------



## arthur95 (6. Januar 2021)

TimeSpy  6900XT mit Ryzen 9 3900X  logischerweise SAM Disabled
+15% PowerTarget sonst Stock

Hat man und wenn ja wieviel % Mehrleistung bekommt dann durch SAM im TimeSpy?

PS: Wer das "Problem" mit dem erhöhten MemoryTakt  unter anderem bei höheren Hz hat kann ich euch beruhigen! Es liegt nicht an der Karte,
Habe mit der gleiche Karte in meinem anderen System (ebenfalls 144hz 1440p IPS Monitor aber anderer und X470 R9 3900X keinerlei Probleme! MemoryTakt taket im Idle brav auf 180mhz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sifusanders (6. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> PS: Wer das "Problem" mit dem erhöhten MemoryTakt unter anderem bei höheren Hz hat kann ich euch beruhigen! Es liegt nicht an der Karte,
> Habe mit der gleiche Karte in meinem anderen System (ebenfalls 144hz 1440p IPS Monitor aber anderer und X470 R9 3900X keinerlei Probleme! MemoryTakt taket im Idle brav auf 180mhz


hat einer mal den CRU Fix probiert (vblanks erhöhen)?


----------



## openSUSE (6. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> TimeSpy  6900XT mit Ryzen 9 3900X  logischerweise SAM Disabled
> +15% PowerTarget sonst Stock
> 
> Hat man und wenn ja wieviel % Mehrleistung bekommt dann durch SAM im TimeSpy?
> ...


Welche 6900 ist das? REF?
Dein GPU Takt fährt ja Achterbahn :O Temperaturen nicht in ordnung?

Hier ist Radeon RX 6900 XT Speedster MERC 319 Gaming +15%Power sonst default:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arthur95 (6. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> hat einer mal den CRU Fix probiert (vblanks erhöhen)?


ja der funktioniert! Wollte nur aufklären, weil manche behaupten es läge an der Karte selbst! Es liegt nicht an der Karte sondern an dem verbauten Panel! Also habe mit einem anderen Bildschirm der grundsätzlich das gleiche "liefert" bzw. älter ist das "Problem" nicht! Mit dem neueren ACER Monitor schon!


openSUSE schrieb:


> Welche 6900 ist das? REF?
> Dein GPU Takt fährt ja Achterbahn :O Temperaturen nicht in ordnung?
> 
> Hier ist Radeon RX 6900 XT Speedster MERC 319 Gaming +15%Power sonst default:
> ...


ja das ist MSI Referenz! Fährt die so Achterbahn?

Das am Anfang ist ja nur die DEMO!
Ab Graphics Test 1 ist sie eh relativ stabil oder?


----------



## openSUSE (6. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Das am Anfang ist ja nur die DEMO!
> Ab Graphics Test 1 ist sie eh relativ stabil oder?


UPS ok, da hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## sifusanders (6. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ja der funktioniert! Wollte nur aufklären, weil manche behaupten es läge an der Karte selbst! Es liegt nicht an der Karte sondern an dem verbauten Panel! Also habe mit einem anderen Bildschirm der grundsätzlich das gleiche "liefert" bzw. älter ist das "Problem" nicht! Mit dem neueren ACER Monitor schon!


danke Dir!


----------



## arthur95 (6. Januar 2021)

da hab mal die Demo abgedreht! Ist ja schon stabil für eine Referenz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal3366 (6. Januar 2021)




----------



## arthur95 (6. Januar 2021)

@openSUSE ist das Stock-Leistung von der Merc?
Welchen Takt fährt die denn ? Das du beinahe 1000 Grafikpunkte vorne liegst? oder hängt das auch mit 5900X (sam) Pce4.0 zusammen

Die 19081 erreiche ich nämlich nur mit ASIC-Power von 290w (ryzen 3900x x470 PcE3.0)

Du hast ja 5900X, ist SAM enabled bzw. merkt man da Unterschiede?


----------



## openSUSE (6. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> @openSUSE ist das Stock-Leistung von der Merc?
> Welchen Takt fährt die denn ? Das du beinahe 1000 Grafikpunkte vorne liegst? oder hängt das auch mit 5900X (sam) Pce4.0 zusammen
> 
> Die 19081 erreiche ich nämlich nur mit ASIC-Power von 290w (ryzen 3900x x470 PcE3.0)
> ...


Ja das ist "Stock" die MERC plus halt  die 15% Power. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die MERC eh schon ein höheres PowerLimit hat. Habe aber noch nicht viel mit der Karte gemacht und einfach mal die +15%Power eingestellt.
Die MERC boostet dann ganz leicht über den maxBoost Wert.


----------



## arthur95 (6. Januar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ja das ist "Stock" die MERC plus halt  die 15% Power. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die MERC eh schon ein höheres PowerLimit hat. Habe aber noch nicht viel mit der Karte gemacht und einfach mal die +15%Power eingestellt.
> Die MERC boostet dann ganz leicht über den maxBoost Wert.


was ist denn die ASIC-Power beim TS? einfach vorher STRG-SHIFT-O drücken und Watt auslesen! würde mich interessieren.
Default ist bei der Referenz ca. 250-255 watt
Ragemode (Laut) ca. 270w
max. was im Treiber geht 293w --> da haben wir ja eh fast schon eine TBP 340-350w


----------



## openSUSE (6. Januar 2021)

Habe nun mal mit dem MPT das Bios der Ref 6900 geladen und dann wieder einfach die +15%Power eingestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SAM ist aus, ka ob es was bei TS bringen würde.
Bekomme gleich no eine Ref 6900 von AMD per Post, dann kann ich mehr vergleichen.

edit:
Hier mal ein MPT Vergleich des Ref vs MERC Bios:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arthur95 (6. Januar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Habe nun mal mit dem MPT das Bios der Ref 6900 geladen und dann wieder einfach die +15%Power eingestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah genau die 293w !
ja kommt jetzt schon der "echten" referenz nahe! 
ev, sind die 200 punkte noch der besseren kühlung bzw sam geschuldet bzw. vl etwas mehr Glück in der Silicon-Lottery


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2021)

Das wird die Kühlung + SAM sein.


----------



## arthur95 (6. Januar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> SAM ist aus, ka ob es was bei TS bringen würde.
> Bekomme gleich no eine Ref 6900 von AMD per Post, dann kann ich mehr vergleichen.
> 
> edit:
> ...


eig. alles gleich bis auf etwas erhöhtes Powerlimit!

Ja denke auch die  Kühlung  wird die kleine Differenz im großen und ganzen ausmachen!


----------



## gbm31 (6. Januar 2021)

Kleine CRU Anleitung:

- Detailed Resolution eures Desktops editieren
- Blanks erhöhen (z.B. Zehnerschritte. Bei meinem Monitor von 41 auf 81)
- Neustart um die Änderung zu übernehmen
- Voila!


----------



## sifusanders (6. Januar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Kleine CRU Anleitung:
> 
> - Detailed Resolution eures Desktops editieren
> - Blanks erhöhen (z.B. Zehnerschritte. Bei meinem Monitor von 41 auf 81)
> ...


Erstmal vielen Dankfür die tolle Erklärung!
Problem ist, dass ich zwei unterschiedliche Bildschirme habe. selbst, wenn beide auf den gleichen Blank wert gestellt sind, taktet die mclk nicht runter. ist der zweite Bildschirm auf 60hz, geht es, ist aber unangenehm. Hast Du hier eine Idee?

LG
sifu/Mark

PS: nehme an, dass der letzte Screenshot nicht dabei sein sollte?


----------



## cloudconnected (6. Januar 2021)

Ich will ja garnicht die Bildschirme auf 60Hz haben sondern möchte ja meine 144Hz behalten.


gbm31 schrieb:


> Kleine CRU Anleitung:
> 
> - Detailed Resolution eures Desktops editieren
> - Blanks erhöhen (z.B. Zehnerschritte. Bei meinem Monitor von 41 auf 81)
> ...


Ich will ja garnicht die Bildschirme auf 60Hz haben sondern möchte ja meine 144Hz behalten.
Was hat es mit den Blanks auf sich?


----------



## gbm31 (6. Januar 2021)

@sifusanders bei zwei Monitoren müssen mindestens beide mit der selben Bildwiederholfrequenz laufen afaik. Was dann mit den jeweiligen (individuellen - hängt ja von Auflösung und Frequenz ab) ist, bin ich überfragt. Jedenfalls musste ich mit der Pixelclock Richtung 600, nicht 300... 

Evtl die Blanks für jedes Display einzeln auf die Pixelclock optimieren?

Meine Rift ist an einem Hub, wenn die aktiv ist zocke ich eh.


----------



## sifusanders (6. Januar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> @sifusanders bei zwei Monitoren müssen mindestens beide mit der selben Bildwiederholfrequenz laufen afaik. Was dann mit den jeweiligen (individuellen - hängt ja von Auflösung und Frequenz ab) ist, bin ich überfragt.


laufen beide WQHD mit 144hz, sind aber von zwei verschiedenen Herstellern (siehe SIG)
komischweise hatte ich das Problem mit der VII nicht. Mit der Vega64 hatte ich es früher einmal, irgendein Treiber hatte es damals aber gefixt. Zu der Zeit hatte ich sogar noch 1xWQHD 144hz und 1xFHD 144hz.
Zugegeben die beiden Karten davor waren mit HBM Speicher, hatte aber nicht gedacht, dass das Problem Jahre später noch immer besteht.
Mit CRU bekomme ich zumindest hin, dass es klappt, wenn der zweite auf 60hz läuft. Ohne CRU bleibt mclk - selbst bei 60hz - noch oben. Vielen Dank, aber für Deine Mühen!



cloudconnected schrieb:


> Ich will ja garnicht die Bildschirme auf 60Hz haben sondern möchte ja meine 144Hz behalten.
> Was hat es mit den Blanks auf sich?


dann musst Du die richtige Res editieren, diese findest Du unter extension Blocks (zumindest in meinem Fall). Dann halt die richtige Res auswählen. Die mclk kann nur während Blanks geändert werden. Macht Dein Screen das zu fix, bleibt er halt auf dem hohen Wert. Daher Intervall verlängern.

LG
sifu/Mark


----------



## cloudconnected (6. Januar 2021)

Hab halt den LG 34 UWQHD @ 144 und den Asus VG248QE FDH @144


----------



## sifusanders (6. Januar 2021)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Hab halt den LG 34 UWQHD @ 144 und den Asus VG248QE FDH @144


ja mit zwei Bildschirmen kriege ich es halt auch noch nicht wirklich hin.


----------



## Pascal3366 (6. Januar 2021)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Hab halt den LG 34 UWQHD @ 144 und den Asus VG248QE FDH @144


34GN850-B, hab den 34GK950F-b


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GS3oY3LVKvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cloudconnected (6. Januar 2021)

Und noch en kleinen Hardware Monitor 7" über hdmi
Versteh nicht was ich hier ändern muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLachs (6. Januar 2021)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie ich das MPT benutze? Ich habe dort einige Einstellungen geändert (VRAM Timing Level 2 eingetragen sowieso max SOC Voltage runtergesetzt), aber irgendwie sehe ich keine Auswirkungen auf die Karte. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich etwas falsch mache oder meine Karte einfach am Limit ist. Kann ich auch das Powerlimit noch anheben außer 15% im Wattman? Ich habe eine Referenzkarte.
Und bringt eine Anhebung der min Frequenz im Wattman überhaupt was?


----------



## cloudconnected (6. Januar 2021)

Du musst Write sppt machen und neustarten
Und anschließend auch die Timings im Wattman ändern.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (6. Januar 2021)

Nabend, danke für den Tip mit CRU - funzt 
Hier noch ein 3DMark Ergebnis von mir mit UV  1070mV PL7 Speicher 2100 FT
aktuell noch auf meinem I7 3770k Sys  -  6800XT Nito+ SE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLachs (6. Januar 2021)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Du musst Write sppt machen und neustarten
> Und anschließend auch die Timings im Wattman ändern.


Danke!
Nach einem Treiberreset wurden mir endlich die Fast Timings Level 2 angezeigt. Leider sind die komplett unbrauchbar.


----------



## gbm31 (7. Januar 2021)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Und noch en kleinen Hardware Monitor 7" über hdmi
> Versteh nicht was ich hier ändern muss.



Die Werte fürs Blanking. Je höher die Auflösung, desto höher die nötige Frequenz für den Pixelclock. 

Die Grenze nach unten hin sollte man trotzdem austesten (muss ich auch noch machen) da es sonst trotz Freesync zu Tearing kommen kann.

Wenn beide Monitore mit der selben Wiederholfrequenz laufen und das Blanking zur jeweiligen Auflösung passt, könnte es auch mit 2 Monitoren funktionieren...


----------



## big-maec (7. Januar 2021)

So, habe das Problem lösen können mit den schwankenden Werten, lag an HWInfo und der Lüftersteuerung. Beide scheinen sich nicht mehr zu vertragen, nach aufrufen von HWInfo fängt die Steuerung an zu schwingen und die Steuerungssoftware hat dann Probleme zur Hardware.  Damit das wieder läuft muss ich sogar die Spannungsversorgung von der Steuerung kurz abmachen. Ist mir jetzt auch neu, hatte das Problem bisher nicht gehabt.


Duvar schrieb:


> Mach jetzt den Slider auf 2.7GHz im ersten Schritt^^


Der geht sogar bis 3.00GHz läuft aber natürlich nicht so auf die schnelle.

EDIT: Die 6900XT RD macht bei mir von Haus aus bei 90% Dauerlast 2.5 GHz ~76 Grad und 33% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Habe es so 3 Stunden am laufen gehabt.


----------



## Michi240281 (7. Januar 2021)

So Leute,

ich habe die Karte gerade auf Vertikalmontage umgebaut. Funktioniert alles prima bislang und ich habe sogar etwas mehr Leistung, weil die Temperaturen niedriger sind.

Horizontal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vertikal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temperaturen sind ca. 5°C niedriger. Ich hatte vorher bis 102°C TJuction, jetzt 97°C.

Und mit PCIe4.0 scheint ja alles zu funktionieren....was denkt Ihr was würde man an Punkten mit 3.0 verlieren?

So schaut´s aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arthur95 (7. Januar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> ich habe die Karte gerade auf Vertikalmontage umgebaut. Funktioniert alles prima bislang und ich habe sogar etwas mehr Leistung, weil die Temperaturen niedriger sind.
> 
> ...


das sind aber nicht Stockwerte (19684)?
bekomme mit meiner 69 maximal 19100 Grafikpunkte bei +15% Powertarget! (3900X auf X470)

Weiß eig. wer ob es einmal wieder einen Drop von GPUS bei AMD.Com gab bzw. ob da noch welche verkauft werden?



			https://www.amd.com/de/direct-buy/at


----------



## DARPA (7. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Weiß eig. wer ob es einmal wieder einen Drop von GPUS bei AMD.Com gab bzw. ob da noch welche verkauft werden?


Da kam nix mehr rein. Und selbst wenn, die haben immer noch nicht die Versandoption angepasst. Also kann man die Bestellung eh nicht abschließen (auf normalen Weg).


----------



## arthur95 (7. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Da kam nix mehr rein. Und selbst wenn, die haben immer noch nicht die Versandoption angepasst. Also kann man die Bestellung eh nicht abschließen (auf normalen Weg).


stimmt, letztens am 8.dez konnte man nicht bestellen! aber es gab ja schon leute (DE und AT) die erfolgreich bei AMD.com Karten gekauft haben!


----------



## DARPA (7. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> aber es gab ja schon leute (DE und AT) die erfolgreich bei AMD.com Karten gekauft haben!


Ja, mit dem passenden Link.


----------



## elmobank (7. Januar 2021)

Hat mal jemand Doom Eternal mit dem letzten AMD Treiber getestet?
Bei mir crasht der Treiber jedes Mal, wenn ich das Spiel starte, unerheblich, ob Stock laufen lasse oder nicht.

Bildschirm wird schwarz und ich muss den Resetknopf betätigen, sonst passiert gar nix...
Und der Treiber hat sich dann resettet, laut Info in der Software.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand Doom Eternal mit dem letzten AMD Treiber getestet?
> Bei mir crasht der Treiber jedes Mal, wenn ich das Spiel starte, unerheblich, ob Stock laufen lasse oder nicht.
> 
> Bildschirm wird schwarz und ich muss den Resetknopf betätigen, sonst passiert gar nix...
> Und der Treiber hat sich dann resettet, laut Info in der Software.


Ich lade es heutemal runter.


----------



## Michi240281 (7. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> das sind aber nicht Stockwerte (19684)?
> bekomme mit meiner 69 maximal 19100 Grafikpunkte bei +15% Powertarget! (3900X auf X470)


Ne, habe mit dem MPT paar Sachen geändert, mehr PowerLimit, bissel was an den Spannungen optimiert und im Wattmann dann einige Stunden rumoptimiert! Habe jetzt ein Setting, das mit +15% die 19700 Punkte schafft, mit -15% aber auch stabil läuft, dann hab ich so um 18500 Punkte was etwa Stock entspricht aber dafür 30W weniger.

Doom Eternal hab ich mir vorgestern gekauft, läuft problemlos, allerdings hab ich gerade keine Ahnung, welchen Treiber ich habe.


----------



## nazz91 (7. Januar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ne, habe mit dem MPT paar Sachen geändert, mehr PowerLimit, bissel was an den Spannungen optimiert und im Wattmann dann einige Stunden rumoptimiert! Habe jetzt ein Setting, das mit +15% die 19700 Punkte schafft, mit -15% aber auch stabil läuft, dann hab ich so um 18500 Punkte was etwa Stock entspricht aber dafür 30W weniger.
> 
> Doom Eternal hab ich mir vorgestern gekauft, läuft problemlos, allerdings hab ich gerade keine Ahnung, welchen Treiber ich habe.


Verrätst du mir bitte wie du die Karte vertikal zum Laufen gebracht hast? Mit meinem Asus Riser Kabel gehts nämlich leider nicht...


----------



## Michi240281 (7. Januar 2021)

nazz91 schrieb:


> Verrätst du mir bitte wie du die Karte vertikal zum Laufen gebracht hast? Mit meinem Asus Riser Kabel gehts nämlich leider nicht...


Na klar! Du brauchst ein PCIe4.0 Riserkabel und laut meiner Recherche gibts da nur eins:



			http://www.amazon.de/dp/B08QC75ZBK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabc_biZ9FbSHEMN0J
		


Das hab ich gekauft und es funktioniert!


----------



## Pascal3366 (7. Januar 2021)

Falls noch jemand eine rdna2 sucht. Hier kann man jetzt sogar welche mieten     








						Schlechte Verfügbarkeit der Radeon RX 6800 XT und 6900 XT: Zed-Up mit Angebot zur Miete
					

Die neuen Radeons AMD, also Radeon RX 6800 (XT) und Radeon RX 6900 XT, sind flächendeckend schlecht verfügbar. Zed-Up bietet hierfür eine "Lösung".




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## nazz91 (7. Januar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Na klar! Du brauchst ein PCIe4.0 Riserkabel und laut meiner Recherche gibts da nur eins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dankeschön, hatte auch schon dran gedacht das es an PCIe4.0 liegt... naja ich überlege mir mal. Optisch wäre es halt schon nice aber man liest doch immer wieder von möglichen Bugs und Instabilität...


----------



## Dudelll (7. Januar 2021)

Grad war Drop von der 6900xt bei AMD direkt, im Luxx haben ne Menge Leute eine bekommen.

Hab jetzt auch eine, will wer tauschen gegen ne 6800xt xD?


----------



## sifusanders (7. Januar 2021)

ich hab keine bekommen, aber einer aus dem RAM-OC der für mich gekauft hat. Sehr nice.


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2021)

Leute bin wieder back 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde auch lieber ne 6800XT haben, aber wat solls. Wird mein 500W E10 noch reichen mit dem UV 3600?^^
Hätte eigentlich viel lieber ne 6800XT+5900X...


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. Januar 2021)

Hat AMD die Probleme mit dem Versand nach Deutschland mal gefixed?


----------



## onlygaming (7. Januar 2021)

Schon alle weg?


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2021)

Ja sind alle weg.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2021)

Sauber, Team Red wächst und das geizige Krümelmonster hat sich das Flagschiff geholt


----------



## bath92 (7. Januar 2021)

@Duvar wie war das gleich nochmal mit: "Die Preise bezahl ich nicht!"


----------



## onlygaming (7. Januar 2021)

Bruh 20 minuten zu spät nach hause gekommen  -_-


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> @Duvar wie war das gleich nochmal mit: "Die Preise bezahl ich nicht!"


Seit Wochen sitze ich täglich vorm Rechner mit Programmen wie Distill und Co. Ich bin echt fertig mit den Nerven. Mir Kack egal wie teuer das jetzt war^^ Ist wenn man den Markt anschaut günstig, die Teile kosten bei MF und Co fast 1300€


----------



## Dudelll (7. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Seit Wochen sitze ich täglich vorm Rechner mit Programmen wie Distill und Co. Ich bin echt fertig mit den Nerven. Mir Kack egal wie teuer das jetzt war^^ Ist wenn man den Markt anschaut günstig, die Teile kosten bei MF und Co fast 1300€



So weit bin ich noch nicht. Setz mich gleich erstmal mit nem Bier vor den Rechner und such nach Benchmarks mit denen ich mir den Aufpreis zur 6800xt schönsaufen kann :p


----------



## bath92 (7. Januar 2021)

Na dann @Duvar, willkommen zurück im TEAM RED!


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> So weit bin ich noch nicht. Setz mich gleich erstmal mit nem Bier vor den Rechner und such nach Benchmarks mit denen ich mir den Aufpreis zur 6800xt schönsaufen kann :p


Ja brauche auch schnell massive UV Tests. Ich war ja sehr zufrieden mit meiner massiv undervolteten/untertakteten 1080Ti. Mal sehen was die 6900XT verbraucht, wenn sie die selbe Performance wie meine alte Karte bieten soll^^


----------



## Pascal3366 (7. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute bin wieder back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow günstig


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2021)

Der Luxx Bot hat leider träge reagiert, hätte falls der zeitnah wie partalert (was seit 2 Tagen deaktiviert war bei mir im Distill Tool)  die Leute alarmiert hat eher die 6800 und 5900X gekauft... 6800XT Drop gabs heute nicht, nur 5800X 5900X 6800 und 6900XT.


----------



## sifusanders (7. Januar 2021)

hat wer die 6900xt unter Wasser? kann man den Bykski Block empfehlen?


----------



## Rolk (7. Januar 2021)

Das war wohl wieder eine Sekundensache? Ich muss mal wieder ein zwei Minuten zu spät gewesen sein.^^


----------



## Dudelll (7. Januar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das war wohl wieder eine Sekundensache? Ich muss mal wieder ein zwei Minuten zu spät gewesen sein.^^


Die 6900xt war tatsächlich sogar über 10 Minuten verfügbar meine ich. Die cpus und die 6800 hab ich allerdings hat nicht erst gesehen, die müssen wirklich nach paar Sekunden weg gewesen sein.


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Die 6900xt war tatsächlich sogar über 10 Minuten verfügbar meine ich. Die cpus und die 6800 hab ich allerdings hat nicht erst gesehen, die müssen wirklich nach paar Sekunden weg gewesen sein.


Hattest du part alert aktiv? 









						[Sammelthread] - AMD RDNA2 Verfügbarkeitshinweise (Startpost lesen! Keine Diskussion, Handel; keine Skript- oder Bot-Anfragen)
					

Im Discord waren auf jeden fall unterschiedliche Drops gelistet. Jeweils für die verschiedenen Länder. Komischerweise war die Karte bei AMD Deutschland 15 Euro günstiger. Wahrscheinlich hast du auf den AMD France Link geklickt. Ob deine Spiele jetzt nur noch auf Französisch laufen? :ROFLMAO...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## sifusanders (7. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Die 6900xt war tatsächlich sogar über 10 Minuten verfügbar meine ich. Die cpus und die 6800 hab ich allerdings hat nicht erst gesehen, die müssen wirklich nach paar Sekunden weg gewesen sein.


ne war keine Minute da. Man konnte die Karte dann nicht mehr in den Warenkorb packen.


----------



## onlygaming (7. Januar 2021)

PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Bielefeld Schildesche finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Danke  Ist es eigentlich erlaubt Artikel zu verkaufen die sie noch gar nicht haben?


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2021)

Es gibt Leute die verkaufen eine Flasche Nordsee Luft, da wird das wohl erlaubt sein^^


----------



## Dudelll (7. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hattest du part alert aktiv?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja stand Grad vor der Tür als das gebimmel los ging.


sifusanders schrieb:


> ne war keine Minute da. Man konnte die Karte dann nicht mehr in den Warenkorb packen.


Ah ok, ja das hatte ich nicht mehr probiert, hatte nur gesehen das die recht lang als verfügbar angezeigt wurde.


onlygaming schrieb:


> PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Bielefeld Schildesche finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> ...


Erlaubt kein Plan, aber selbst wenn nicht macht sich vermutlich niemand die Mühe jmd dafür zu verklagen :p

Mal schauen wie lange der Versand dauert. Hab meine 6800 ja schon zur uvp weitergegeben, evtl vertick ich die 6900 für 1100 und finanzier mir doch den wakü block für ne hypothetische 6800xt damit :p

Oder ich behalte sie und verbuchs als corona Geschenk an mich selbst^^


----------



## Michi240281 (7. Januar 2021)

Habt Ihr neue Infos, wann von Watercool und Aquacomputer Blöcke kommen?


----------



## elmobank (7. Januar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr neue Infos, wann von Watercool und Aquacomputer Blöcke kommen?



Aquacomputer soll im Februar die Blöcke auf den Markt bringen - Watercool keine ahnung.


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. Januar 2021)

Watercool im Januar


----------



## sifusanders (7. Januar 2021)

wurde leider übersehen:
hat wer die 6900xt unter Wasser? kann man den Bykski Block empfehlen?


----------



## elmobank (7. Januar 2021)

Kurzes Update zu Doom Eternal, ich habe es mittlerweile hinbekommen, ich konnte das Game im Fenstermodus starten strg + enter und habe dann unter Grafikeinstellungen Randloser Fenstermodus ausgewählt und siehe da, auf einmal klappt es - keine Ahnung was das Spiel oder der Treiber so hatte ...
Irgendwie etwas überschaubar...

Nachdem ich das einmal gemacht hatte, kann icj das Spiel nun aucj im Vollbildmodus starten, das ist so komisch...


----------



## DerLachs (7. Januar 2021)

Die RX 6800 ist mit UV einfach krass.


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2021)

@Gurdi Willst du nicht deine 6800 samt 5900X loswerden?


----------



## DARPA (7. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> hat wer die 6900xt unter Wasser? kann man den Bykski Block empfehlen?


Ja. Keine Ahnung, hab nen EK 

Sieht vom Aufbau aber nicht verkehrt aus. Wird vergleichbar mit vorherigen Bykski Blöcken sein.
Nicht top notch, aber günstig und gut.


----------



## Cyberian (7. Januar 2021)

Sind diese neuen Drops völlig zufällig oder immer zu einer festen Zeit? Würde mich freuen als Normalo auch mal sowas mitzubekommen ohne dafür irgendwelche Bots zu verwenden  .


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> @Gurdi Willst du nicht deine 6800 samt 5900X loswerden?


Hmmm Sinn würde das für mich nicht wirklich machen.



Duvar schrieb:


> Ja brauche auch schnell massive UV Tests. Ich war ja sehr zufrieden mit meiner massiv undervolteten/untertakteten 1080Ti. Mal sehen was die 6900XT verbraucht, wenn sie die selbe Performance wie meine alte Karte bieten soll^^


Ob man die überhaupt so langsam bekommt?


----------



## cloudconnected (7. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ja, mit dem passenden Link.


Jo ich hatte auch den 6800 XT Link sonst hätte ich keine bekommen.


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmmm Sinn würde das für mich nicht wirklich machen.
> 
> 
> Ob man die überhaupt so langsam bekommt?


Muss die Performance doch nur ca halbieren^^ Kp was die dann saugt oder ob das möglich ist.
Was ich fragen wollte, habe die letzten Seiten nicht gelesen (außer die letzten 2) wozu habt ihr mit CRU rumgespielt?
Taktet die Karte nicht korrekt runter bei einem 100üHz Monitor oder was war das Problem?
Muss mich jetzt nach hinten bzw zum Anfang hin durcharbeiten im Thread^^
Nächste Frage, wie lange dauert es ca bis die Karte ankommt von AMD?


----------



## drstoecker (7. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Muss die Performance doch nur ca halbieren^^ Kp was die dann saugt oder ob das möglich ist.
> Was ich fragen wollte, habe die letzten Seiten nicht gelesen (außer die letzten 2) wozu habt ihr mit CRU rumgespielt?
> Taktet die Karte nicht korrekt runter bei einem 100üHz Monitor oder was war das Problem?
> Muss mich jetzt nach hinten bzw zum Anfang hin durcharbeiten im Thread^^
> Nächste Frage, wie lange dauert es ca bis die Karte ankommt von AMD?


Ja es ging um die Blanks und dem vram Takt der im Idle nicht runter geht.
Wenn du Glück hast sollte die Karte heute schon rausgegangen sein mit ner Bestätigungs/versandemail, vllt auch morgen. Wenn nicht dann könnte es ein paar Tage dauern wie bei mir, vllt dann ab morgen direkt den Support nerven.


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ja es ging um die Blanks und dem vram Takt der im Idle nicht runter geht.
> Wenn du Glück hast sollte die Karte heute schon rausgegangen sein mit ner Bestätigungs/versandemail, vllt auch morgen. Wenn nicht dann könnte es ein paar Tage dauern wie bei mir, vllt dann ab morgen direkt den Support nerven.


Blanks? Sagt mir nix auf Anhieb. VRAM Takt im idle wäre aber wichtig. Ist der Youtube Verbrauch noch so hoch? Hier wird viel Youtube geschaut. Aktuell steht nur Order in process, hoffe die geht zeitnah raus.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Januar 2021)

Sorry, wer hat bitte ein MSI X570 Gaming Pro Carbon- WiFi
zusammen mit einer 6800 am Laufen ?


----------



## Dudelll (8. Januar 2021)

Ach scheiß drauf, ich behalte die 6900 und bestell mir morgen nen wakü block dafür. Hör ich halt zum neuen Jahr mitm schmöcken auf, dann hab ich den Aufpreis zur 6890xt in unter nem halben Jahr wieder raus  

Und ich kann endlich nur noch ZenAlert laufen lassen und mein Handy gibt Ruhe ^^


----------



## Sebliner (8. Januar 2021)

Bis der Wakü Block da ist dauert es ja auch noch paar Tage, vielleicht kommt doch nochmal ein 6800XT drop - man darf ja hoffen


----------



## drstoecker (8. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Blanks? Sagt mir nix auf Anhieb. VRAM Takt im idle wäre aber wichtig. Ist der Youtube Verbrauch noch so hoch? Hier wird viel Youtube geschaut. Aktuell steht nur Order in process, hoffe die geht zeitnah raus.


Beitrag im Thema 'AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread'


----------



## LordEliteX (8. Januar 2021)

Ist der Port Royal Test gut um seine Settings zu testen? 
Lasse den gerade im Loop laufen.


----------



## sifusanders (8. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ach scheiß drauf, ich behalte die 6900 und bestell mir morgen nen wakü block dafür. Hör ich halt zum neuen Jahr mitm schmöcken auf, dann hab ich den Aufpreis zur 6890xt in unter nem halben Jahr wieder raus
> 
> Und ich kann endlich nur noch ZenAlert laufen lassen und mein Handy gibt Ruhe ^^


Hab mir gestern ne komplette Wakü zusammengestellt und bestellt. Problem wird der Octo, der aktuell nicht lieferbar ist ;/


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ist der Port Royal Test gut um seine Settings zu testen?
> Lasse den gerade im Loop laufen.


Ja,der TS2 ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## arthur95 (8. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Blanks? Sagt mir nix auf Anhieb. VRAM Takt im idle wäre aber wichtig. Ist der Youtube Verbrauch noch so hoch? Hier wird viel Youtube geschaut. Aktuell steht nur Order in process, hoffe die geht zeitnah raus.


bei manchen Bildschirmen mit höherer HZ-Zahl kann es sein, dass der Memory Takt nicht heruntertaktet. Sprich er verweilt auch am Desktop (wo kein einziges Programm geöffnet ist bei 1990mhz. Was konstant 30w verbraucht und eine Referenzkarte mit Zerofan-Mode aktiviert durchgehend auf ca. 55-62Grad (abhängig von Gehäuselüfter) aufheizt. Diese "Problem" ist AMD bekannt und wurde auf Nachfrage als "normal" und "das soll so sein" beschrieben!
Das liegt aber NICHT an der Karte sondern am verbauten MonitorPanel. Hatte das Problem mit einem neueren ACER 1440p 144hz IPS Monitor bei 144hz gehabt! Bei 120hz taktet der Memory Clock auf 192mhz. Bei meinem zweiten älteren ACER 1440p 144hz IPS Monitor tritt  dies nicht auf!

HDMI bzw. DP Kabel machen null Unterschiede!

Youtube ist der Verbrauch unterschiedlich: Bei meinem 1440p 144hz Monitor hab ich im Vollbildmodus einen Takt von 1344mhz,
im Fenstermodus liegt aber der Maximaltakt von 1992mhz an.

Sonst ist der Takt logischerweise noch von der Auflösung bestimmt:
144p-360p --192mhz
480p ------schwankend zwischen 192-900mhz
720p----- -910mhz
1080p-----1350mhz
1440p-----1350mhz
4k----------1990mhz

PS: AMD Anfrage wo ich durch AMD_Matt eine Antwort bekommen habe:




__





						Re: RX 6900XT 2000mhz VRAM Clocks at Idle and 144hz WQHD
					

It comes down to the timings on the individual monitor, the VBLANK timing to be specific. That's why lowering the refresh rate (eg from 144HZ to 120HZ) may reduce the VBLANK timing, allowing the memory clock to enter a lower state. The 6000 series may maintain memory frequency to ensure an...




					community.amd.com
				




Habe mich auch beim AMD Support gemeldet
die meinten es sei auch normal, und meinten es läge an PCe3.0 und das es bei 4.0 nicht auftreten solle! Was ich aber nicht besätigen kann da ich kein PcE4.0 System habe um es zu testen.
ABER es funktioniert auch auf PCe3.0 wie bei meinem X470

Das Problem kommt anscheinend auch bei NVIDIA-Karten vereinzelt vor! Ich nehme an technisch würde man mit einer Treiberanpassung diese Phänomen in den Griff bekommen! Ich glaube aber auch, dass es nicht ganz so einfach ist bei den Vielzahl an Panels und es kein OneClick Geschichte für Programmierer ist. Darüberhinaus ist es ein ein Phänomen was nicht all zuviele betrifft und die es betrifft merken es wsl. nur die Hälfte! Weil man merkt es eig. nicht wenn man sich nicht den MemoryClock ansieht! Und bei den neuen Karte geht nicht mal der Lüfter an!

Tipp, falls wer das Phänomen hat gibt es zwei Lösungen. Entweder eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung mit entweder Reduzierung der HZ von 144 auf 142 (ja das hilft und man merkt die zwei fehlenden hz nicht) bzw. Timings der Vblanks anpassen!
Oder man belässt es so, da würde ich aber raten (bei Refernzkarten) den Zerofan-Modus zu deaktivieren!
Dann drehen die Lüfter mit 600rpm also unhörbar aber die Karte ist dann 10-15 grad kühler! Also auf Dauer bei 38-42grad!


----------



## elmobank (8. Januar 2021)

@arthur95 
Das Problem hatte ich bei meiner Titan x(p) damals auch, bei WQHD mit 144 Hz taktete GPU und Speicher moderat hoch, GPU bei 1200 und Speicher voll, bei 1080p mit 144 Hz oder WQHD mit 120 Hz war alles okay. Laut Team grün wäre das normal bzw. nicht reproduzierbar und wäre nicht so... naja.... zwei verschiedene Aussagen vom Suport...

Jetzt mit der RX6900XT ist bei mir alles okay und weder Ram noch GPU takten hoch, kurzzeitig, wenn ich z.B. Youtube oder einen Player öffne, dsnn wieder schön runter und alles ist gut.


----------



## Downsampler (8. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Blanks? Sagt mir nix auf Anhieb. VRAM Takt im idle wäre aber wichtig. Ist der Youtube Verbrauch noch so hoch? Hier wird viel Youtube geschaut. Aktuell steht nur Order in process, hoffe die geht zeitnah raus.


Das sind die schwarzen Bildschirme zwischen den bunten Bildern. LCD Monitore zeigen die meiste Zeit einen schwarzen Bildschirm.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2021)

MultiMonitor und nicht runter taktender Speicher ist bei jeder neuen Gen, sowohl bei Team Green als auch Red ein Thema, vor allem unterschiedliche HZ Zahlen machen probleme ohne Ende.


----------



## DARPA (8. Januar 2021)

Hmm schade, unter nativ UHD hat sich bei VSR leider nix getan gegenüber GCN


----------



## Sonny330i (8. Januar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Kleine CRU Anleitung:



Danke hierfür. Hab mich eben auch mal drangesetzt. Bei mir hat es sogar gereicht den Blank jeweils um 11 zu erhöhen, dann neu zu starten, dann den Blank wieder zu resetten und nochmals neu zu starten. Jetzt sind die Werte auf den Standard Blanks, jedoch ist der VRAM Takt der 6800er Karte nicht mehr festgenagelt auf den knapp 2000 Mhz


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hmm schade, unter nativ UHD hat sich bei VSR leider nix getan gegenüber GCN


Im Bezug auf den Vram Takt?


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Januar 2021)

Ey voll die Seuche dieses DLSS. Flimmer-Pixel-Power pur 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


("4K"-Ultra + DLSS Balanced)

Hab vorgestern die Info bekommen, dass meine 6900ér Ref dann endlich um den 18. bei mir eintrudeln wird. Also nur noch 10 Tage weiter Vorfreude aufbauen^^
Freu mich schon voll auf den 1:1 Test dann gegen die aktuell verbaute 3080 im gleichen System.
Ob ich abschließend identisch zu PCGH bewerte? (3080 demnach +4% vorn) 

Und endlich wieder Enhanced Sync 

edit: muss jetzt mal noch meinen persönlichen Benchparcour festlegen.


----------



## DARPA (8. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf den Vram Takt?


Häh nee, bei den wählbaren Auflösungen  Weiterhin nur 5K.



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal3366 (8. Januar 2021)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Sind diese neuen Drops völlig zufällig oder immer zu einer festen Zeit? Würde mich freuen als Normalo auch mal sowas mitzubekommen ohne dafür irgendwelche Bots zu verwenden  .


also ich hatte einfach zufälligerweise bei Mindfactory reingeschaut mit der Erwartung eh keine zu bekommen und schwupps war die Wunschkarte plötzlich gelistet. Entweder hatte ich einfach extrem viel Glück oder es wurden auf einmal sehr viele Exemplare geliefert.


Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ey voll die Seuche dieses DLSS. Flimmer-Pixel-Power pur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"4K" 

Ey das ist ja echt grauenhaft und das ist mal gerade die "balanced" Einstellung puh.

Schaut aus als hätte man Anti Aliasing komplett deaktiviert


----------



## Rolk (8. Januar 2021)

So sieht DLSS also aus, wenn man keine best case Screenshots vorgesetzt bekommt.


----------



## Duvar (8. Januar 2021)

Leute kann man eigentlich das Referenzdesign noch weiter optimieren mit zB Wärmeleitpads, oder guter WLP?
Die haben doch dieses Graphitpad drunter oder, kann mich aber dran erinnern das jmd gesagt hat das es die Hölle war es abzumachen.


----------



## BigYundol (8. Januar 2021)

Das war doch auch auf der 5700XT druf?
Kann mich nicht an besondere Probleme erinnern beim Wechsel auf LQ und Wakü.

Aber ich bin gespannt wies geht, wenn ich den Luftkühler irgendwann wieder draufmontiere, um die Karte weiter zu verkaufen.


----------



## elmobank (8. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute kann man eigentlich das Referenzdesign noch weiter optimieren mit zB Wärmeleitpads, oder guter WLP?
> Die haben doch dieses Graphitpad drunter oder, kann mich aber dran erinnern das jmd gesagt hat das es die Hölle war es abzumachen.



Wärmeleitpads bringen lait IgorsLab nicht wirklich was, nicht so wie nvidia xD

Ansonsten hindert natürlichen keiner, zwischen Backplate und Platine noch einmal etwas Pads zu verteilen, bei VRM und den Speichern - ansonsten soll der Unterschied vom Graphitpad zu guter Wärmeleitpaste relatibe gering sein.
Der Vortril von diesen Graphitp- oder Phasenwechselpads ist einfach, dass die nicht austrocknen - ob man die gut entfernen kann, ist wieder eine andere Sache, da bin ich auch gespannt drauf.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ey voll die Seuche dieses DLSS. Flimmer-Pixel-Power pur


Ich verstehs auch nicht, habs ja auch recht ausgiebig getestet und frage mich ob mittlerweile alle Tomaten auf den Augen haben. Ohne Matsch TAA in den Spielen wäre es überhaupt keine Option, dadurch schärft es zumindest etwas nach. Cyberpunk ist noch so der Bestcase für die Technik. Nichts gegen gute Tricks um auf nem HTPC oder Laptop Spiele gangbar zu machen, aber am Main kommt mir das nicht in die Tüte.


Duvar schrieb:


> Leute kann man eigentlich das Referenzdesign noch weiter optimieren mit zB Wärmeleitpads, oder guter WLP?
> Die haben doch dieses Graphitpad drunter oder, kann mich aber dran erinnern das jmd gesagt hat das es die Hölle war es abzumachen.


WLP an der BP machen Sinn, auch wenn es nicht viel bringt. Das Pad zu tauschen lohnt sich nur gegen LM.
Karte  aufheizen und das Kreuz an den Diagonal gegenüberliegenden Scxhrauben auf den kein Stick drauf ist nochmal leicht anziehen macht auch Sinn.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Januar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ey voll die Seuche dieses DLSS. Flimmer-Pixel-Power pur



Ist dass das gleiche Cyberpunk???


Spoiler: 6800(nonXT)@2560x1440...ULTRA Settings....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich verstehs auch nicht, habs ja auch recht ausgiebig getestet und frage mich ob mittlerweile alle Tomaten auf den Augen haben. Ohne Matsch TAA in den Spielen wäre es überhaupt keine Option, dadurch schärft es zumindest etwas nach. Cyberpunk ist noch so der Bestcase für die Technik. Nichts gegen gute Tricks um auf nem HTPC oder Laptop Spiele gangbar zu machen, aber am Main kommt mir das nicht in die Tüte.


Seh ich hinsichtlich "ein Spiel lauffähig machen" bevor es im Zweifel vllt gar nicht läuft prinzipiell genau wie du.
Ich bin hier tatsächlich am meisten von den Medien enttäuscht, denen ich ansonsten mein Vertrauen schenke wenn Sie über eine Technologie berichten, aber bei DLSS-Berichterstattung einfach nur noch "gekauft" wirken. So hart das jetzt auch klingt - sorry, aber ich seh´s nicht.
Wenn jetzt ein Nvidianer das über den grünen Klee lobt sag ich ja schon gar nix mehr..

Folgend DLSS-Performance vs. Nativ
Vllt ist DLSS ja auch kaputt mim ganz neuen Treiber^^  (nein, war mim alten Treiber genau der gleiche Driss)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Performance, weil für Balanced die Leistung nicht wirklich reicht für vernünftiges Daddeln mit den Settings. Und das ist schon ne 370W RTX3080 bei über 2GHz..


----------



## elmobank (8. Januar 2021)

Natives 4k würde ich eher bevorzugen, das mit DLSS ist schön und gut, muss aber für jedes Spiel einzeln von nvidia abgelegt werden und wenn es dann nicht richtig läuft, ist das schon unschön.

Bei nativem 4k ist man hingegen unabhängig von solchen spielerein und kann es in voller Pracht genießen, solange man die Leistung dazu hat.
Aber sowohl die 3080 und 3090 sollten, ebenso wie die 6800XT und 6900XT natives 4k mit annehmbaren fps stemmen können, hier sollte man dann so etwas aktuell nicht benötigen, Raytracing aus wohlgemerkt xD


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Januar 2021)

@elmobank keine Frage, kommst mit der 3080, ohne DXR und mit womöglich angepassten Settings natürlich in spielbare FPS-Regionen in nativem 4K.
Ich musste meinem Greul gegenüber des notwendigen Kompromisses von aktivem DLSS für die Nutzungsmöglichkeit von DXR nur mal wieder Luft machen.
Ist doch einfach lächerlich - bevor ich mir das mit DXR und DLSS gebe zieh ich ganz klar das native Bild vor!


----------



## sifusanders (8. Januar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Folgend DLSS-Performance vs. Nativ
> Vllt ist DLSS ja auch kaputt mim ganz neuen Treiber^^  (nein, war mim alten Treiber genau der gleiche Driss)


die Ursprungsresolution ist halt zu niedrig. Hab scho mehrfach gelesen, GN erwähnt es auch im Video zu Cyberpunk und DLSS, dass erst bei 4k DLSS ausreichende Informationen hat, um vernünftig zu funktionieren.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Januar 2021)

Das Bildmaterial von mir ist 4K, also UHD mit 3840x2160^^

Oder meinst du dann für Auflösungen oberhalb von 4K zu gebrauchen? Also wenn dann letztendlich noch nativ in 4K unter Nutzung von DLSS gerendert würde?

edit: der Bildbereich oben ist letztendlich nur minimal ausgeschnitten um den Fokus richtig zu setzen. Aber da fehlt zum Gesamtbild ringsrum nicht viel. Im Anhang jetzt nochmal komplett


----------



## sifusanders (8. Januar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Das Bildmaterial von mir ist 4K, also UHD mit 3840x2160^^


ups, hatte iwie WQHD im Kopf, ich bitte darum meinen jetzt sinnlosen Beitrag zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Das Bildmaterial von mir ist 4K, also UHD mit 3840x2160^^
> 
> Oder meinst du dann für Auflösungen oberhalb von 4K zu gebrauchen? Also wenn dann letztendlich noch nativ in 4K unter Nutzung von DLSS gerendert würde?
> 
> edit: der Bildbereich oben ist letztendlich nur minimal ausgeschnitten um den Fokus richtig zu setzen. Aber da fehlt zum Gesamtbild ringsrum nicht viel. Im Anhang jetzt nochmal komplett


Das schlimme ist ja, in Bewegung ist es noch schlimmer. Vor allem auf horizontale Bewegungen kommt DLSS absolut nicht klar.


----------



## Pascal3366 (8. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute kann man eigentlich das Referenzdesign noch weiter optimieren mit zB Wärmeleitpads, oder guter WLP?
> Die haben doch dieses Graphitpad drunter oder, kann mich aber dran erinnern das jmd gesagt hat das es die Hölle war es abzumachen.


Sollte machbar sein. Kannste ja mit ner Noctua NT-H2 oder Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut repasten (falls du dich an Liquid Metal traust)


----------



## Duvar (8. Januar 2021)

Hab beides hier. Aber sieht grad schlecht aus, einige im Luxx haben schon eine Versandbestätigung bekommen vor knapp einer Std, bei mir kam noch nix, sieht net gut aus...


----------



## sifusanders (8. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab beides hier. Aber sieht grad schlecht aus, einige im Luxx haben schon eine Versandbestätigung bekommen vor knapp einer Std, bei mir kam noch nix, sieht net gut aus...


meine hat auch ne Tracking-ID erhalten. Guck nochmal in Deinem Spam-Filter oder so. Heißt natürlich auch nicht, dass sie alle an einem Tag versandt haben.
Eine Bestellbestätigung hast Du aber oder?


----------



## Duvar (8. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> meine hat auch ne Tracking-ID erhalten. Guck nochmal in Deinem Spam-Filter oder so. Heißt natürlich auch nicht, dass sie alle an einem Tag versandt haben.
> Eine Bestellbestätigung hast Du aber oder?


Ja habe die Bestellbestätigung, aber nix im Spamordner oder sonst wo bzgl Versandbestätigung.
Order in process noch immer.

EDIT:


Ohhhhh wie ist das schöööööön, Ohhhhh wie ist das schöööön, ich dreeeeh durch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sifusanders (8. Januar 2021)

geht doch!


----------



## Duvar (8. Januar 2021)

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch ne CPU, hab aber gelesen, dass SAM mittlerweile auch auf Zen 2 funzt.
Überlege auf RKL zu warten, vllt rocken die 8 Kerne^^









						Aus der Community: AMD Smart Access Memory im Test mit Radeon RX 6800
					

Aus der Community kommt ein Kurztest zu Smart Access Memory (SAM), dem zuletzt viel diskutierten VRAM-Vollzugriff von AMD.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## DerLachs (8. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch ne CPU, hab aber gelesen, dass SAM mittlerweile auch auf Zen 2 funzt.
> Überlege auf RKL zu warten, vllt rocken die 8 Kerne^^
> 
> 
> ...


SAM bringt verdammt viel. Bin gerade bisschen platt.


----------



## Duvar (8. Januar 2021)

Welche CPU hast du?


----------



## drstoecker (8. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch ne CPU, hab aber gelesen, dass SAM mittlerweile auch auf Zen 2 funzt.
> Überlege auf RKL zu warten, vllt rocken die 8 Kerne^^
> 
> 
> ...


Ich überlege die ganze Zeit ob du nicht doch ne 6800xt brauchst!


----------



## Duvar (8. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich überlege die ganze Zeit ob du nicht doch ne 6800xt brauchst!


Du kennst dich halt mit wahrer Qualität  aus 
Binned 6900XT FTW! 
Vollausbau is something else.


----------



## DerLachs (8. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Welche CPU hast du?


Ich bezog mich auf den Artikel. Ich selber kann es leider anscheinend nicht testen, da Asrock sich sperrt.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2021)

Auf meinem Biostar lässt es sich auch nicht aktivieren derzeit.


----------



## Dudelll (8. Januar 2021)

Hm glaub ich teste morgen mal ob's mit meiner vega funzt, glaub zwar nicht das es was bringt aber das board müsste es mittlerweile können wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab.


----------



## Duvar (8. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich überlege die ganze Zeit ob du nicht doch ne 6800xt brauchst!


Überlegs dir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Januar 2021)

Ja, SAM ging bis heute nicht, nur mit Neuem Bios lief es so wie es sein MUSS!
und gestehe echt sagen zu müssen beim Game:  Red Dead Redemption  II bringt so um die 10%
Gerade Gemessen von 47 Frames auf 52 bis gar 54 fps.
und andere Games auch von knapp 5  bis 8%  Mehr an Frames ...

Zudem sind die Taktraten nun bei Mafia und RDR II wie in Stein Gemeiselt, liegen so gut wie immer 232x Mhz wie mit einer Reißlinie gezogen an, vorher Drops bis gar ca. 2180 Mhz runter ....

Dies hätte ich so wirklich nicht geglaubt.
Danke AMD


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ja, SAM ging bis heute nicht, nur mit Neuem Bios lief es so wie es sein MUSS!
> und gestehe echt sagen zu müssen beim Game:  Red Dead Redemption  II bringt so um die 10%
> Gerade Gemessen von 47 Frames auf 52 bis gar 54 fps.
> und andere Games auch von knapp 5  bis 8%  Mehr an Frames ...
> ...


Danke BerniATI^^


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Januar 2021)

@ATIR290 Meinst du du könntest mal den internen Bench von RDR2 mit und ohne SAM bei dir durchlaufen lassen?
Im CB-Community Test ging es da einer Meldung nach ja von 27 auf 67 bei den min-FPS hoch, sprich ein Plus von 137%.
Würde mich interessieren ob sich bei dir ähnliche Zugewinne belegen lassen, auch wenn ich jetzt deine CPU gerade nicht im Kopf hab.

Ich überleg halt ob sich für meine 6900ér dann ein Umstieg von meinem aktuellen X370 C6H lohnt.
Befürchte da kommt Bios-seitig nix mehr.
CPU-Wechsel vom 3700X kommt aktuell nicht in Frage, der genügt meinen Ansprüchen voll und ganz (60Hz 4K Gaming, bisschen streamen, Videoschnitt, traden). Aber nen B550 Board (ggbfs. sogar B450) kostet ja keine 150 Piepen mehr und dann hätts halt PCie 4 und SAM.

edit: Glückwunsch zur Karte @Duvar


----------



## gecan (9. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch ne CPU, hab aber gelesen, dass SAM mittlerweile auch auf Zen 2 funzt.
> Überlege auf RKL zu warten, vllt rocken die 8 Kerne^^
> 
> 
> ...



und wenn wir jetzt sehen was der 5800x schon heute kann, was wird dann der 5800xt können, als konter gegen rkl ?

warscheinlich 5,2ghz boost und mehr if takt.

ansonsten, der 5800x rockt schon heute !!!
schaut her mit den neuen beta bios, mehr boost + kühler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Januar 2021)

@Edelhamster
ja, kann ich machen!

System:
MSI X570 Gaming Pro Carbon
AMD 6800  (Referenz OHNE XT)
CPU  5600X


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

Gefühlt hat hier jeder jetzt ne 6900 und ich die einzige 6800XT.
Irgendwie hatte ich mir das eigentlich anders herum vorgestellt


----------



## gecan (9. Januar 2021)

liegt an den unerwarteten effizient der xtx, bei gleicher verbrauch deutlich mehr leistung usw.

oder zb 2,4ghz bei 230wattt und so


----------



## Rolk (9. Januar 2021)

Die 6800XT war die letzten zwei drei Wochen aber auch am schlechtesten zu bekommen. 6800 und 6900XT konnte man eher zu den bekannten unverschämten Preisen bestellen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

@Edelhamster 
Was hast du eigentlich in deinem Parcour, evtl. könnten wir die Karten mal ein bisjen benchen solange du auf die 6900er wartest.

Ich hab zwar schon mal im Ampere Thread angeklopft, aber das ist irgendwie ne lahme Truppe da kommt nix bei raus. Mich würde mal ne gute geclockte 3080 interessieren gegen meine XT.


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich mir das eigentlich anders herum vorgestellt


Kauf dir eine 6900XT, ich kümmere mich dann kostengünstig um die Entsorgung deiner 6800XT


----------



## elmobank (9. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Edelhamster
> Was hast du eigentlich in deinem Parcour, evtl. könnten wir die Karten mal ein bisjen benchen solange du auf die 6900er wartest.
> 
> Ich hab zwar schon mal im Ampere Thread angeklopft, aber das ist irgendwie ne lahme Truppe da kommt nix bei raus. Mich würde mal ne gute geclockte 3080 interessieren gegen meine XT.


Oha - warum denn das?
Deine getune RX6800XT müsste doch ne RTX3080 locker in die Tasche stecken können (außer Raytracing), oder?
Aktuell sehe ich keinen Grund, Team grün zu bevorzugen, außer man möchte DLSS nutzen (Screenshots hier sehen nicht schön aus) oder man möchte wirklich nur Raytracingleistung haben - aber dann müsste man die RTX3090 nehmen.

Ich warte aktuell nur noch auf mein Mainboard - das wurde leider schon wieder verschoben und Termin ist "unbekannt" - voll nervig, wenn man die CPU (5950X) schon liegen hat...


----------



## DARPA (9. Januar 2021)

Mir ist übrigens gestern erst aufgefallen dass FRTC im Treiber zurück ist ^^

Da hatten doch immer so viele nach geschrien


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

Tatsache, Danke für den Hinweis 

@elmobank Einfach mal bisjen vergleichen. Macht doch Spaß 
Die RT Leistung einer 6800XT liegt auch auf dem Niveau 2080ti/3070, also durchaus brauchbar wie ich finde. WTL lief mit der 3090 etwas besser in QHD, aber jetzt auch nicht wirklich deutlich.


----------



## Dudelll (9. Januar 2021)

Hatte hier jetzt eigentlich schon wer ne 6900 unter Wasser gesetzt?

Und was sollte man nächste Woche als erstes testen, außer die Standard Benchmarks und wie hoch man mitm Takt so kommt ^^?

Hab oft gehört die 6900 soll etwas stärker mit dem pt zu kämpfen haben als die 6800xt. Könnte es evtl sogar helfen den Speicher zu untertakten statt zu übertakten ? Der Core hätte dann etwas mehr Leistung zur Verfügung, und die Bandbreite hängt bei rdna2 ja eh hauptsächlich am infinity cache. Der ram takt macht also evtl keinen riesigen unterscheid ?


----------



## arthur95 (9. Januar 2021)

@Duvar
ähh ich dachte SAM läuft nicht auf Zen 2 (aka Ryzen 3000) da denen ein Befehlsatz fehlt?









						Smart Access Memory: Ryzen 3000 und Vorgängern fehlt es an Hardware-Support
					

Mehr FPS in Spielen via Smart Access Memory funktioniert bei AMD nur mit Ryzen 5000. Ältere Zen-Architekturen sind nicht geeignet.




					www.computerbase.de
				




Wie soll das funktionieren?


EDIT: Anscheinend geht es doch, soll einer verstehen?!


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> ähh ich dachte SAM läuft nicht auf Zen 2 (aka Ryzen 3000) da denen ein Befehlsatz fehlt?
> 
> 
> ...


Wurde widerlegt soweit ich weiß von AMD.
Es funzt auch auf Zen 2, siehe CB Community Resultate.

Habe hier mal 2 Videos, wer hätte es gedacht, der Typ findet das Ref Design besser als die TUF.
Bei Nvidia ist die TUF eines der besten Modelle.
Übertaktet hat er mit dem MPT, not bad^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtXNTLjOKBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uptzco3u9Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DARPA (9. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ähh ich dachte SAM läuft nicht auf Zen 2 (aka Ryzen 3000) da denen ein Befehlsatz fehlt?


Du musst auch die Updates im Artikel lesen


----------



## rumpeLson (9. Januar 2021)

@arthur95 
Ich hab SAM heute morgen mit ner RX 6800 und nem R5 3600 in Shadow of the Tomb Raider getestet. Es bringt auf jeden Fall etwas. Ohne SAM waren es etwa 9500 Punkte und mit etwa 9800 Punkte (über jeweils 2 Runs).


----------



## arthur95 (9. Januar 2021)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> @arthur95
> Ich hab SAM heute morgen mit ner RX 6800 und nem R5 3600 in Shadow of the Tomb Raider getestet. Es bringt auf jeden Fall etwas. Ohne SAM waren es etwa 9500 Punkte und mit etwa 9800 Punkte (über jeweils 2 Runs).


sehr cool!

das BIOS welches Sam/ReSizeBar unterstützt ist leider bei meinem X470 board noch ein Beta-Bios! Bin mir nicht so sicher ob ich so eines drauf haben möchte! Muss noch warten!


----------



## DARPA (9. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hatte hier jetzt eigentlich schon wer ne 6900 unter Wasser gesetzt?


Klar, schon einige




Dudelll schrieb:


> Und was sollte man nächste Woche als erstes testen, außer die Standard Benchmarks und wie hoch man mitm Takt so kommt ^^?


Vorallem das was dir Spaß macht. Man kauft die Sachen ja nicht für andere.




Dudelll schrieb:


> Hab oft gehört die 6900 soll etwas stärker mit dem pt zu kämpfen haben als die 6800xt. Könnte es evtl sogar helfen den Speicher zu untertakten statt zu übertakten ? Der Core hätte dann etwas mehr Leistung zur Verfügung, und die Bandbreite hängt bei rdna2 ja eh hauptsächlich am infinity cache. Der ram takt macht also evtl keinen riesigen unterscheid ?


Die 6900 legt default ne höhere Spannung an als die anderen SKUs, hat mehr Ausführungseinheiten und darf mehr Takt.
Also ja, hängt mehr im PL.
Speicher verbraucht jetzt auch nicht so viel. Da kann man sicher optimieren, aber Core UV bringt mehr oder PL erhöhen.

Man kann halt viel einstellen und an die eigenen Befürfnisse anpassen.


----------



## elmobank (9. Januar 2021)

Theoretisch sollte SAM auch auf den 2xxx laufen können, die Frage ist ja nur, wie gut das dann läuft...?
Der Standard ist ja in Windows implementiert, die Mainboardhersteller müssen es ja nur per Bios/UEFI ansteuern, wenn die Hardware es unterstützt.
Man sieht ja, das auch die Intel 10x00er Reihe es kann, auch nvidia arbeitet ja an dieser Schnittstelle für die 30er Karten, da die jetzt gesehen haben, dass es etwas bringt.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

@Duvar Die TUF ist vor allem deswegen sehr gut bei Ampere weil die Platine da sparsamer ist als bei den meisten anderen Karten. Bei den AMD Karten werden ausschließlich die Infinieon Powerstages verbaut sowie die Eingangsfilterung. Alle Platinen sind entsprechend auf erstklassigem Niveau und unterscheiden sich lediglich in der Anzahl der Phasen und damit der maximal möglichen Leistungsaufnahme.



Dudelll schrieb:


> Könnte es evtl sogar helfen den Speicher zu untertakten statt zu übertakten ?


Nein das bringt überhaupt nichts.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Januar 2021)

Red Dead Redemption II

Benchmark:
MIT SAM aktiv:

Benchmark abgeschlossen
FPS-Minimum             26,7923
FPS-Maximum            117,357
FPS-Durchschnitt      57,3493


Benchmark:
MIT SAM INaktiv:

FPS-Minimum             26,293
FPS-Maximum            61,175
FPS-Durchschnitt     54,970


editiert


----------



## Dudelll (9. Januar 2021)

Ja schon klar das man's nicht für andere kauft  war eher die Frage danach welche Sachen hier jetzt hauptsächlich getestet wurden, damit man's direkt vergleichen kann. Bringt ja nix wenn ich nen Spiel benche das sonst keiner hat ^^

Aber evtl rödel ich heut Abend einfach durch die letzten 50 Seiten durch, es sei denn irgendwer hat zufällig ne Liste mitgeschrieben :p

Gab's bei den Ergebnissen unter Wasser größere Überraschungen, oder hauptsächlich kühler aber vergleichbarer Takt zu Luft?


----------



## bath92 (9. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Mir ist übrigens gestern erst aufgefallen dass FRTC im Treiber zurück ist ^^
> 
> Da hatten doch immer so viele nach geschrien



Ich find die Einstellung für FRTC im Treiber 20.12.1 nicht. 



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Red Dead Redemption II
> 
> Benchmark:
> MIT SAM aktiv:
> ...



Den internen Benchmark von RDR2 kannst du im Prinzip vergessen, da die Reproduzierbarkeit nicht gegeben ist.
Der Benchmarkablauf schwankt bei jedem Run teilweise stark. (z.B. mal mit Explosion, mal ohne Explosion)


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Mir ist übrigens gestern erst aufgefallen dass FRTC im Treiber zurück ist ^^
> 
> Da hatten doch immer so viele nach geschrien


Verrückt - aber es schien vielen Usern ja wirklich zu komplex zu sein beide Chill-Slider auf den gleichen Wert zu stellen^^



Gurdi schrieb:


> @Edelhamster
> Was hast du eigentlich in deinem Parcour, evtl. könnten wir die Karten mal ein bisjen benchen solange du auf die 6900er wartest.
> 
> Ich hab zwar schon mal im Ampere Thread angeklopft, aber das ist irgendwie ne lahme Truppe da kommt nix bei raus. Mich würde mal ne gute geclockte 3080 interessieren gegen meine XT.


Können wir sehr gerne machen - bei Games ohne integrierten Benchmark müsste man halt nur schauen wie man das am besten löst. Also vllt Savegame austauschen und dann mit CapFrameX oder eben den Levelabschnitt abstimmen.
Und Auflösungstechnisch müssten wir uns auch iwie einigen. Würde hier persönlich halt 3840x2160 präferieren - oder wir knallen beide Auflösungen durch, auch wenn die Gefahr eines CPU-Limits in WQHD bei mir dann größer wird.

Idee für den Parcour war bis jetzt jedenfalls

Spiele mit integriertem Benchmark:
WD Legion (non DXR)
SOTTR (non DXR)
World War Z
Division 2
CoD Black Ops Cold War (non DXR)
RDR2
Forza Horizon

Spiele ohne integrierten Benchmark, aber für mich persönlich absolut relevant:
Detroit Become Human
Battlefield 5
MS Flightsim
Sea of Thieves

ggbfs, Interessant:
Uboat
Kingdom Come Deliverance
CP2077
Witcher 3

edit: @ATIR290 Dank dir, hätte jetzt nur gedacht die min-FPS müssten mit aktivem SAM höher liegen!?


----------



## sifusanders (9. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gefühlt hat hier jeder jetzt ne 6900 und ich die einzige 6800XT.
> Irgendwie hatte ich mir das eigentlich anders herum vorgestellt


hätte ne 6800xt geholt, wenn verfügbar  uvp or bust


----------



## drstoecker (9. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> liegt an den unerwarteten effizient der xtx, bei gleicher verbrauch deutlich mehr leistung usw.
> 
> oder zb 2,4ghz bei 230wattt und so


Deutlich mehr halte ich etwas für zu hoch gegriffen. Rund 50% Aufpreis für rund 10% mehr Leistung trifft es eher.


----------



## Ericius161 (9. Januar 2021)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der 6900 speedster merc 319 und der 6900  merc 319 ultra gaming? 
Und dann  gibt es noch eine 6900 Merc 319 Black, wtf.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (9. Januar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der 6900 speedster merc 319 und der 6900  merc 319 ultra gaming?
> Und dann  gibt es noch eine 6900 Merc 319 Black, wtf.


Würde mich auch interessieren.
Bin am überlegen meine 6900 Referenz gegen eine Merc zu tauschen.
Finde das Design echt gelungen, Kühlleistung super und einfach nur die schiere Größe beeindruckend. 

Hat jemand vielleicht ne Merc und will auf Wasser umbauen? Da macht sich doch ne Referenz Karte besser für. 


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2021)

Mir grauts schon etwas vor dem MPT. Hoffe jmd greift mir etwas unter die Arme beim erstellen von 4 Profilen.

1. max möglicher UV
2. "balanced" mit noch sehr starkem UV
3. balanced mit leichtem UV
4. max OC

Werde soweit es geht mir hier den Guide von Gurdi verinnerlichen und auch mal eure Pics, die ihr zum Glück gepostet habt mit Settings versuchen nachzustellen ein wenig. Soweit ich weiß sollte ich mich da an die Pics von 6900XT Modellen halten oder? Glaub die hatten da verschiedene Werte die Karten. Wie dem auch sei, endlich wirds wieder spaßig. Komplettes Neuland für mich mit einer AMD GPU.


----------



## Dudelll (9. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mir grauts schon etwas vor dem MPT. Hoffe jmd greift mir etwas unter die Arme beim erstellen von 4 Profilen.
> 
> 1. max möglicher UV
> 2. "balanced" mit noch sehr starkem UV
> ...


Hast du den Link zu dem Guide zufällig da, irgendwie find ich den grad nicht.


----------



## Ericius161 (9. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren.


Jetzt habe ich es. Es gibt einmal die Speedster Merc 319 6900XT Black




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einmal die Speedster Merc 319 6900XT Ultra 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hast du den Link zu dem Guide zufällig da, irgendwie find ich den grad nicht.











						Der große Big Navi UV-Guide: Untervolten und Sparen mit dem MorePowerTool einfach erklärt | Praxis | igor´sLAB
					

Neues Jahr, neues Glück! Aufgrund diverser Nachfragen und großem Interesse am Thema habe ich hier für euch mal einen detaillierten UV-Guide zusammengestellt, da ich sowieso noch ein kleines…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Onkel-Rick (9. Januar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich es. Es gibt einmal die Speedster Merc 319 6900XT Black


Ah okay....also nur ein paar hertzchen mehr....für 100€ Aufpreis?
Oder ist es auch ein selektierten Chip?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2021)

Meine XFX boostet @ Stock auf 2560


----------



## sifusanders (9. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der große Big Navi UV-Guide: Untervolten und Sparen mit dem MorePowerTool einfach erklärt | Praxis | igor´sLAB
> 
> 
> Neues Jahr, neues Glück! Aufgrund diverser Nachfragen und großem Interesse am Thema habe ich hier für euch mal einen detaillierten UV-Guide zusammengestellt, da ich sowieso noch ein kleines…
> ...


muss zugeben, dass ich den Teil mit den Mem-Timings, noch immer nicht verstanden habe


----------



## gbm31 (9. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> muss zugeben, dass ich den Teil mit den Mem-Timings, noch immer nicht verstanden habe


Stellst du den VRAM-Takt im MPT ein, (das sind die hälftigen Werte, also 1000-1075) dann werden beim Booten die entsprechenden Timings gewählt.

Und zwar lascher mit steigendem Takt.

Stellst du den VRAM-Takt (erst) im Wattman ein, dann wurden beim Boot schon die besten Timings (wegen niedrigstem Takt) gewählt.

Sprich:

1075MHz im MPT, 2150MHz und Fast Timings Level 1 im Wattman ist langsamer als 1000MHz im MPT, 2150MHz und Standardtimings im Wattman.

Weil beim Boot durch den hohen VRAM-Takt die TImings 2 Stufen runtergesetzt wurden, und mit der Einstellung im Wattman um eine Stufe wieder hoch.

Also im Endeffekt immer noch eine Stufe unter der reinen Einstellung im Wattman.

So besser?


----------



## sifusanders (9. Januar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> So besser?


ja eindeutig, vielen Dank!


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ja schon klar das man's nicht für andere kauft  war eher die Frage danach welche Sachen hier jetzt hauptsächlich getestet wurden, damit man's direkt vergleichen kann. Bringt ja nix wenn ich nen Spiel benche das sonst keiner hat ^^
> 
> Aber evtl rödel ich heut Abend einfach durch die letzten 50 Seiten durch, es sei denn irgendwer hat zufällig ne Liste mitgeschrieben :p
> 
> Gab's bei den Ergebnissen unter Wasser größere Überraschungen, oder hauptsächlich kühler aber vergleichbarer Takt zu Luft?


Ich mach denke ich heute Abend einfach mal nen Thread auf.
@Edelhamster das passt doch schon mal perfekt zu meinem Portfolio.


Duvar schrieb:


> Mir grauts schon etwas vor dem MPT. Hoffe jmd greift mir etwas unter die Arme beim erstellen von 4 Profilen.
> 
> 1. max möglicher UV
> 2. "balanced" mit noch sehr starkem UV
> ...


Du kannst nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit die Bilder für dich übertragen, die wirklich relevanten Werte halten sich in Grenzen.


----------



## openSUSE (9. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Duvar Die TUF ist vor allem deswegen sehr gut bei Ampere weil die Platine da sparsamer ist als bei den meisten anderen Karten. Bei den AMD Karten werden ausschließlich die Infinieon Powerstages verbaut sowie die Eingangsfilterung. Alle Platinen sind entsprechend auf erstklassigem Niveau und unterscheiden sich lediglich in der Anzahl der Phasen und damit der maximal möglichen Leistungsaufnahme.


Die RX 6900XT XFX Speedster Merc 319 hat ~20W weniger Leistungsaufnahme mit den MPT Werten einer RX 6900XT Ref und ist dabei noch leicht schneller. :O
Dachte die Leistungsaufnahme würde sich kaum unterscheiden und dann sind es rund 20W differenz?
Woran genau dies liegt kann ich _noch_ nicht sagen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Die RX 6900XT XFX Speedster Merc 319 hat ~20W weniger Leistungsaufnahme mit den MPT Werten einer RX 6900XT Ref und ist dabei noch leicht schneller. :O
> Dachte die Leistungsaufnahme würde sich kaum unterscheiden und dann sind es rund 20W differenz?
> Woran genau dies liegt kann ich _noch_ nicht sagen.


Wie gemessen?


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> ja eindeutig, vielen Dank!


Hab nur Bahnhof verstanden^^
Mit Boot ist gemeint wenn ich den Rechner neu starte oder wat?^^


----------



## openSUSE (9. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie gemessen?


An der Steckdose (EVL EnergyMaster), habe atm nichts anderes da. 
Das Corsair HX750I kommt auf ~24W weniger Sekundärseitig, deswegen habe ich ja das EnergyMaster dran gehangen.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Januar 2021)

@Edelhamster 
Werte zu RDR2  ergänzt.

Maximum verdoppelt sich
Average +5% circa...
Minimum ist gleich geblieben


----------



## <Phoenix> (9. Januar 2021)

XFX baut echt gute Karten, oder?
Bin total angetan von meiner 6800 Speedster Merc!
Leiste und leistungsstark. Leistung über Angabe, verbrauch unter Angabe.


----------



## arthur95 (9. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> XFX baut echt gute Karten, oder?
> Bin total angetan von meiner 6800 Speedster Merc!
> Leiste und leistungsstark. Leistung über Angabe, verbrauch unter Angabe.


ja bei dieser Generation, die ersten Thicc 5700XT waren thermotechnisch eine Katastrophe inkl. billigen "Happy-Meal-Plastic" (Steve, GN)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IwczmQNHVfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BaMYZHdsru4:680

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> XFX baut echt gute Karten, oder?


Joo ....ich takte die schon länger    ....zb .klick


----------



## DARPA (9. Januar 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> Ich find die Einstellung für FRTC im Treiber 20.12.1 nicht.


Hab 20.12.2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

Ich musste auch kurz suchen, das ist ja mal derart beknackt benannt.


----------



## DARPA (9. Januar 2021)

Naja, korrekt ins deutsche übersetzt


----------



## sifusanders (9. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hab 20.12.2
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der is nur für die XT Varianten gell?


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

So für die die Vergleichen bzw. Mitbenchen wollen, hab nen Thread aufgemacht.





						R(T)X 6000/3000 Benchmark Thread
					

Der ein oder andere möchte sicher mit den neuen Gens seine Werte einordnen beim tweaken, deswegen mache ich hier mal nen Thread auf mit Vergleichswerten, vorrangig aus integrierten Benchmarks. Gerne können wir hier aber auch den kommenden PCGH Parcour benchen wer Lust hat. Natürlich sind Werte...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## DARPA (9. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> der is nur für die XT Varianten gell?


offiziell schon, aber sind 12.1 und 12.2 denn nicht gleich außer RGB Support ?


----------



## sifusanders (9. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> offiziell schon, aber sind 12.1 und 12.2 denn nicht gleich außer RGB Support ?


wird zumindest nicht angezeigt, wenn man über die AMD Seite den Treiber beziehen will. Da muss man schon vorher die XT Varianten auswählen, sonst gibt es nur 20.12.1 - hab ich gerad getestet

@Gurdi ist der Brigth Memory QHD RT Niedrig kostenlos?

LG
sifu/mark


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Brigth Memory QHD RT Niedrig kostenlos?


Ja auf Steam, eine Augenweide in UHD


----------



## big-maec (9. Januar 2021)

@Gurdi Reserviere dir in deinem Thread auch noch einen Platz für die 6900 XT. Man weiß  ja nie.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2021)

@Gurdi 

Ich habe gerade einen 5800x  am laufen 
Muss ich da was beachten um den Takt hoch zu bekommen  ?
Kalt genug ist er ......-50


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

Benutz den Curcve Optimizer bzw. stell im Bios den Offset rauf auf +200 wenn du kannst


----------



## gbm31 (9. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab nur Bahnhof verstanden^^
> Mit Boot ist gemeint wenn ich den Rechner neu starte oder wat?^^


Jepp


----------



## arthur95 (9. Januar 2021)

Blöde Frage:
gerade aufgefallen! kann man bei euch bei einer 69er die Voltage im Treiber erhöhen!
Bei mir ist sie standardmäßig auf 100% 1175mv
kann nur verringern aber nichts erhöhen!


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:
> gerade aufgefallen! kann man bei euch bei einer 69er die Voltage im Treiber erhöhen!
> Bei mir ist sie standardmäßig auf 100% 1175mv
> kann nur verringern aber nichts erhöhen!


Das ist normal, über 1175 geht nicht.


----------



## arthur95 (9. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist normal, über 1175 geht nicht.


wieso kann man das nicht mehr?
geht das bei den 6800(XT)?
ging es bei 5700(XT)?

bei R VII oder auch  den Vegas konnte man die Spannung erhöhen!

was ich auch nicht verstehe wieso ändert AMD das Layout der Einstellungen immer?
Sprich bei der RVII gabs und gibts ja die berühmte Spannung/Takt Kurve die ich als sehr praktisch erachte.
bei den neuen 6000er hab ich nur öde Regler.


----------



## Dudelll (9. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> wieso kann man das nicht mehr?
> geht das bei den 6800(XT)?
> ging es bei 5700(XT)?
> 
> bei R VII oder auch  den Vegas konnte man die Spannung erhöhen!



Früher konnte man auch Shader per Softwarefreischalten, oder FSB oc machen durch überbrücken von Cpu pins.

Geht halt nicht mehr weil Amd scheinbar nicht will das mans kann und es deswegen auf max. 1175mv gelocked ist.

Btw. konnte man bei der Vega64 die Spannung auch nicht erhöhen im Treiber.

OT:

"Sam" enabled bringt mit ner Vega in SOT sogar ein bischen was , zwar nur die min. fps und auch nur ~ 5% aber immerhin.


----------



## elmobank (9. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> wieso kann man das nicht mehr?
> geht das bei den 6800(XT)?
> ging es bei 5700(XT)?
> 
> bei R VII oder auch  den Vegas konnte man die Spannung erhöhen!



Die angezeigte Spannung ist das Maximum was sich der Chip genehmigen kann. Wenn du GPU Z prüfst, wirst du feststellen, dass die 6900XT um die 1.075V zieht und nur Peaks bis 1.175V hat.
Das heißt im Endeffekt, dass du dur das Maximum beschränken kannst, aber keinen Einfluss auf die eigentliche Spannung hast.


----------



## arthur95 (9. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Früher konnte man auch Shader per Softwarefreischalten, oder FSB oc machen durch überbrücken von Cpu pins.
> 
> Geht halt nicht mehr weil Amd scheinbar nicht will das mans kann und es deswegen auf max. 1175mv gelocked ist.
> 
> ...


ja verstehe ich, aber radeon vii wo es ging ist jetzt keine 20 jahre alt!

also ich denke
schon das man bei v64 spannung erhöhen konnte vl irre ich mich auch aber!


elmobank schrieb:


> Die angezeigte Spannung ist das Maximum was sich der Chip genehmigen kann. Wenn du GPU Z prüfst, wirst du feststellen, dass die 6900XT um die 1.075V zieht und nur Peaks bis 1.175V hat.
> Das heißt im Endeffekt, dass du dur das Maximum beschränken kannst, aber keinen Einfluss auf die eigentliche Spannung hast.


ja verstehe ich aber man könnte es ja wie bei der Seven lösen (SpannungTakt-Kurve)
Da könnte man nämlich auch die Max Spannung beibehaltet aber dafür in früheren Stages den Core mehr Spannung zulässt!


----------



## elmobank (9. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ja verstehe ich, aber radeon vii wo es ging ist jetzt keine 20 jahre alt!
> 
> also ich denke
> schon das man bei v64 spannung erhöhen konnte vl irre ich mich auch aber!
> ...



Das dürfte über das MPT funktionieren, das Problem ist evtl. nur, das man die Steps für den Boost nicht kennt, bzw. keinen Zugriff drauf hat aktuell.

Aber da kann dir evtl. jemand anders weiterhelfen.


----------



## DerLachs (9. Januar 2021)

Hey Gurdi,

kannst du mal bitte einen kurzen Blick auf meine Einstellungen werfen und sagen, ob und was ich da noch optimieren könnte? Feedback von allen anderen ist natürlich auch erwünscht.


----------



## BigYundol (9. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ja verstehe ich, aber radeon vii wo es ging ist jetzt keine 20 jahre alt!
> 
> also ich denke
> schon das man bei v64 spannung erhöhen konnte vl irre ich mich auch aber!
> ...



Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass dies zum einen eine Massnahme war, um Reklamationen wegen "unerklärlich" abstürzenden oder "einfach so" kaputt gegangenen Radeons zu verringern. Und zum anderen dürfte AMD früher oder später stärker austesten, wie man Produktplacement durch künstliche harte Grenzen, bsw. beim maximal einstellbaren Takt, noch verfeinern kann.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Hey Gurdi,
> 
> kannst du mal bitte einen kurzen Blick auf meine Einstellungen werfen und sagen, ob und was ich da noch optimieren könnte? Feedback von allen anderen ist natürlich auch erwünscht.


Speicher übertakten, min Takt anheben. Der Min Takt ist ein recht kompliziertes Konstrukt(wer hätte es gedacht bei AMD.....) Die besten Ergebnisse erzielt man wenn man Das Taktrverhalten auf Basis des aktuellen Settings beobachtet und dann an der min Grenze mit -50 Offset setzt.
Beispiel: Dein Groundboost liegt bei 2200, du setzt dann als bei 2250 den min Takt. Danach probierst du aus in 10Mhz schritten ob es nach unten oder oben postiv ist für dich fürs Feintuning.
Ansonsten SOC undervolten bringt einiges.



BigYundol schrieb:


> Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass dies zum einen eine Massnahme war, um Reklamationen wegen "unerklärlich" abstürzenden oder "einfach so" kaputt gegangenen Radeons zu verringern. Und zum anderen dürfte AMD früher oder später stärker austesten, wie man Produktplacement durch künstliche harte Grenzen, bsw. beim maximal einstellbaren Takt, noch verfeinern kann.


Man munkelt es gibt im AMD HQ unterschiedliche Meinungen zum MPT, einige finden es gut wegen dem Tweaker Imgae, es gibt aber auch Leute die sich dagegen stellen und den han zudrehen wollen.

Die RBR(Red Bios Rebellions) sind dran diverse Sperren zu umgehen, kommt Zeit kommt Attentat.


----------



## Dudelll (9. Januar 2021)

Gibts eigentlich schon was neues zu dem 3Ghz Limit? Also ob es ein Software oder ein Hardware Limit ist?


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon was neues zu dem 3Ghz Limit? Also ob es ein Software oder ein Hardware Limit ist?


Software. Der Treiber führt eine Art validierung durch.


----------



## Dudelll (9. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Software. Der Treiber führt eine Art validierung durch.


Ah ok, das wär ja aber eigentlich ganz gut, weil mans prinzipiell umgehen könnte. Mein letzter Stand war das Vid. von Buildzoid wo er am vermuten war das 3ghz evtl. einfach die max. freq. vom Taktgeber sein könnte.


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2021)

Ist die Aussage aus dem CB Forum hier korrekt?

"Irgendwo denkt die Karte bei mehr Takt muss sie mehr Spannung geben, den eingestellten UV Wert behält sie bei mir nur, wenn der Takt auf Werkseinstellung bleibt. Scheint so gewollt zu sein."

Was ist wenn ich mit dem Takt weiter runter gehe als Werkstakt, geht die Spannung dann mit runter für noch extremere UVs? Wie weit man wohl runter kann mit Takt und Spannung bei der 6900XT?


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist die Aussage aus dem CB Forum hier korrekt?
> 
> "Irgendwo denkt die Karte bei mehr Takt muss sie mehr Spannung geben, den eingestellten UV Wert behält sie bei mir nur, wenn der Takt auf Werkseinstellung bleibt. Scheint so gewollt zu sein."
> 
> Was ist wenn ich mit dem Takt weiter runter gehe als Werkstakt, geht die Spannung dann mit runter für noch extremere UVs? Wie weit man wohl runter kann mit Takt und Spannung bei der 6900XT?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2021)

Hatte iwo gelesen, dass es eine Mindestspannung für die Karten gibt, glaub 0.881V bei 6800XT oder 6900XT.


----------



## sifusanders (10. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hatte iwo gelesen, dass es eine Mindestspannung für die Karten gibt, glaub 0.881V bei 6800XT oder 6900XT.


bei der 6800 ist das 793mV (lt Bios)


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2021)

Kann man mit MPT nicht noch weiter runter gehen? Würde ja meine krassen UVs limitieren der shice^^
Ich freue mich schon, endlich wieder benchen bis der Arzt kommt bzw tunen 

Was ich auch nicht recht verstehe ist, warum senken die Leute ihre Spannung und erhöhen den Takt dabei, wenn die eingestellte niedrige Spannung sowieso durch den höher eingestellten Takt überschrieben wird?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kann man mit MPT nicht noch weiter runter gehen? Würde ja meine krassen UVs limitieren der shice^^
> Ich freue mich schon, endlich wieder benchen bis der Arzt kommt bzw tunen
> 
> Was ich auch nicht recht verstehe ist, warum senken die Leute ihre Spannung und erhöhen den Takt dabei, wenn die eingestellte niedrige Spannung sowieso durch den höher eingestellten Takt überschrieben wird?


Ja die min Spannung kannst du editieren nach deine Gusto.

Stell dir das mit der Spannung und dem Takt wie eine Boosttable vor.


----------



## Dudelll (10. Januar 2021)

Hm Mpt muss ich mir dann nächste Woche wohl auch mal anschauen. Soweit ich das im Guide verstanden hab sind ja aber erstmal eigentlich nur PL und TDC interessant (Memory beschäftige ich mich später mal mit wenn die unter Wasser ist). Gibts da schon Richtwerte welche max. TDC für die Ref. Modelle safe ist?


----------



## DerLachs (10. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Speicher übertakten, min Takt anheben. Der Min Takt ist ein recht kompliziertes Konstrukt(wer hätte es gedacht bei AMD.....) Die besten Ergebnisse erzielt man wenn man Das Taktrverhalten auf Basis des aktuellen Settings beobachtet und dann an der min Grenze mit -50 Offset setzt.
> Beispiel: Dein Groundboost liegt bei 2200, du setzt dann als bei 2250 den min Takt. Danach probierst du aus in 10Mhz schritten ob es nach unten oder oben postiv ist für dich fürs Feintuning.
> Ansonsten SOC undervolten bringt einiges.


Speicher übertakten hat für mich keine Verbesserung gebracht bzw. zumindest nicht im spürbaren Bereich. Habe das auch nochmal mit Firestrike Ultra und Shadow of the Tomb Raider überprüft.

Min. Takt klingt gut. Hatte da schon bisschen was ausprobiert und ja, es war zu kompliziert. 

Beim SOC habe ich mich an deinem Guide auf Igorslab orientiert. Kann ich bei min und max nochmal 50 mV abziehen?


Duvar schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht recht verstehe ist, warum senken die Leute ihre Spannung und erhöhen den Takt dabei, wenn die eingestellte niedrige Spannung sowieso durch den höher eingestellten Takt überschrieben wird?


Bei meiner 6800 wird die per MPT eingestellte Spannung nicht überschrieben, auch wenn die Karte auf über 2300 MHz taktet. Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2021)

Was hast du denn für ne Spannung eingetragen?
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, geht die Spannung hoch (1.025V max bei der 6800 ohne Gurdis Trick, weiß zwar grad nicht wie der genau ging, hab aber sowas gelesen gehabt in seinem Guide meine ich).

Man man man, ich brauch die Karte damit ich selbst ein feeling für den ganzen shice bekomme, scheint aber komplizierter zu sein wie Nvidia OC mit dem AB, Curve einstellen und fertig^^ Hoffe AMD enttäuscht mich nicht.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Januar 2021)

@Edelhamster 
Werte ergänzt beim Game: Red Dead Redemption II

Falls es Dich interessieren sollte!


----------



## DerLachs (10. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ne Spannung eingetragen?
> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, geht die Spannung hoch (1.025V max bei der 6800 ohne Gurdis Trick, weiß zwar grad nicht wie der genau ging, hab aber sowas gelesen gehabt in seinem Guide meine ich).


Ich hatte z.B. 952 und 975 mV eingetragen. Laut GPU-Z wurde diese Spannung auch nicht überstiegen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Edelhamster
> Werte ergänzt beim Game: Red Dead Redemption II
> 
> Falls es Dich interessieren sollte!


Setz dass doch in den Benchthread mal rein dein bestes Ergebnis. Der RDR2 Benchmark ist leider ein wenig inkonsistent, aber wenn man das mittel aus 3 runs nimmt geht es eigentlich.

Die Spannung der 6800er lässt sich meine ich bis 1075 hochziehen, darüber habe ich nicht probiert. Danach ein Profil laden dann sollte es gehen, es kann aber auch sein das AMD das mittlerweile gesperrt hat, müsste ich mal auf dem HTPC schauen.


----------



## DARPA (10. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Die angezeigte Spannung ist das Maximum was sich der Chip genehmigen kann. Wenn du GPU Z prüfst, wirst du feststellen, dass die 6900XT um die 1.075V zieht und nur Peaks bis 1.175V hat.
> Das heißt im Endeffekt, dass du dur das Maximum beschränken kannst, aber keinen Einfluss auf die eigentliche Spannung hast.


Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die 6900XT komplett stock ein Boost Limit von nur 2250 MHz hat. Dafür reichen die rund 1 V.



Duvar schrieb:


> Kann man mit MPT nicht noch weiter runter gehen? Würde ja meine krassen UVs limitieren der shice^^
> Ich freue mich schon, endlich wieder benchen bis der Arzt kommt bzw tunen
> 
> Was ich auch nicht recht verstehe ist, warum senken die Leute ihre Spannung und erhöhen den Takt dabei, wenn die eingestellte niedrige Spannung sowieso durch den höher eingestellten Takt überschrieben wird?


Eigentlich ist es gar nicht so schwierig bzw fast wie immer.

Man legt sich auf ne max. Spannung fest, die man benutzen will / wegkühlen kann bzw. welchen Stromverbrauch man grob anpeilt. Diese Spannung trägt man also in MPT ein, dann ist das der neue max. Wert für die Karte.

Und in Wattman kann man dann am Taktregler drehen und testen, wie hoch man kommt.

Daneben gibt es noch das Powerlimit. Die Karte wird immer versuchen, den max. Boost Takt zu erreichen und legt je nach Takt die zugehörige Spannung(sstufe) an. Solange, bis das PL erreicht ist.

Das heisst aber nicht, dass immer wenn PL nicht erreicht ist, auch der max. Takt lt. Wattman erreicht wird. Die anliegenden Taktraten hängen ebenso von der konkreten Software und der Auslastung der Einheiten ab.

Einfach mal nacheinander verschiedene max. Spannungen mit MPT einstellen und gucken, wie weit man jeweils kommt. Dann merkt man, wo der Sweetspot liegt.
Ich sag ja, eigentlich alles wie immer. 


Was mir auch bisher so aufgefallen ist, die Streuung bei den Karten untereinander ist sehr gering. Also hab jetzt nur bei der 6900XT geschaut aber die haben alle recht ähnliches Potential.


----------



## Dudelll (10. Januar 2021)

Eventuell ist die Streuung bei der 6900 recht gering, weil die konsequenter gebinned sein müssen um das angepeilte PL zu schaffen. Gleiches PL wie die 6800xt ist ja schon ne Ansage. Könnt mir vorstellen das die 6800(xt) stärker streuen, wobei ich zumindest bei der 6800 bislang auch noch keine gesehen hab die ne totale Krücke gewesen wäre.


----------



## big-maec (10. Januar 2021)

Huhu,

bin hier gerade einige Benches am machen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das bei der 6900XT Red Devil die Lüfter nur auf max. 50% laufen. 
Habe mal im Wattmann die Lüfterkurve ab 70 Grad auf 100 % gestellt. Das bringt bei Vollast, nochmal 10 Grad unterschied. Die Lüfter hören sich dann zwar an wie ein Staubsauger aber immerhin anstatt 91 Grad nur noch 81 Grad GPU Junktion mit dem Kühler. 
Wie sind denn die Lüfter bei den anderen Karten so eingestellt?


----------



## elmobank (10. Januar 2021)

@DARPA 

Meine 6900XT läuft in Spielen bei 2400MHz und etwas mehr, im Benchmark (Timespy und Co.) läuft die Karten dann bei 2300 bis 2450 MHz ganz selten mal 2280 MHz.
Kann also nicht klagen, Rest müsste mit dem Wasserkühler und dem MPT per Powertarget machbar sein - hoffe ich zumindest.
Währenddessen arbeitet die Karte meist mit 1.075V, die Peaks nach oben im GPUZ sind überschaubar.

@big-maec 
Die Referenzkarte läuft bist maximal 50% auf den Lüftern, Hotspot liegt je nach Gehäuselüftung zwischen 88 bis 94°C (bei mir sinds ohne OC 88°C), mach mehreren Stunden spielen komme ich auf 90°C und die Karte ist wirklich leise. GPU bewegt sich zwischen 74 bis 76°C.


----------



## Edelhamster (10. Januar 2021)

Ganz interessant, in seinem heutigen Video zur RX 6900XT Strix LC berichtet @der8auer, dass jetzt womöglich jemand bei AMD gefunden wurde der sich für eine Aufhebung der maximalen Taktgrenze bei BigNavi einsetzt, oder zumindest mal intern auslotet ob sich da was machen lässt.
Fänd ich ja klasse wenn AMD hier doch noch auf die User-Wünsche eingehen würde nachdem es die letzten Wochen etwas still um das Thema wurde.


----------



## big-maec (10. Januar 2021)

@elmobank
Ist bei mir ähnlich max. 50 % Lüfter, GPU Junktion liegt mit dem Kühler @Stock bei 80° bis 83° Grad.


----------



## arthur95 (10. Januar 2021)

kann mir das wer beantworten:

habe nun mit meiner 6900XT mal kleine Übertaktungsversuche /uv durchgeführt!

ich habe auf 1090 mv undervoltet, den Takt von 2509 (Stock) auf 2650mhz angehoben , Speicher auf 1150mhz angehoben und das Powertarget auf + 15% gestellt!


Nun habe ich einige Benchmarks gemacht und mir ist aufgefallen, wenn ich den CoreTakt noch mehr erhöhe bsp. 2700mhz, 2750mhz oder sogar 2800mhz stürzt die Karte nicht ab und die Benchmarks laufen normal ab! Nur dass ich dann weniger Punkte habe also mit dem Core-Takt von 2650mhz.

Hat wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Mir kommt es so vor, als wenn die Karte ins Powerlimit läuft sie schlagartig runtertaktet. So ist mir aufgefallen ist das der Takt bei 2650mhz stabiler und höher ist!

Könnte mir vorstellen wenn man das Powertarget mehr erhöhen würde sie wirklich höher takten würde!
Oder ist das ein Temperaturproblem, verwende ja den Stockkühler!


----------



## elmobank (10. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> kann mir das wer beantworten:
> 
> habe nun mit meiner 6900XT mal kleine Übertaktungsversuche /uv durchgeführt!
> 
> ...



Das nennt sich Clock stretching, ist ein Phänomen, was nur bei AMD passiert. Der Takt steigt theoretisch, aber die Leistung sinkt - passiert, wenn du zu wenig Spanning hast. Schützt irgendwie die GPU vor dem crash. Gibts beim Ryzen 3xxx auch beim undervolten.


----------



## arthur95 (10. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Cloakstretching, ist ein Phänomen, was nur bei AMD passiert. Der Talt steigt theoretisch, aber die Leistung sinkt - passiert, wenn du zu wenig Spanning hast. Schützt irgendwie die GPU vor dem crash. Gibts beim Ryzen 3xxx auch beim undervolten.


Danke für deine Antwort!
also wenn ich die Spannung wieder erhöhe müsste sich die Taktänderung auf den Takt und dementsprechend auf die Leistung auswirken?


----------



## elmobank (10. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort!
> also wenn ich die Spannung wieder erhöhe müsste sich die Taktänderung auf den Takt und dementsprechend auf die Leistung auswirken?



Korrekt, der angezeigte Takt sinkt, aber es gibt mehr Punkte.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Januar 2021)

Frage an RX 6800 / 6800 XT/ 6900XT

Habt ihr bitte
a)  Radeon Anti Lag
b)  Radeon Enhanced Sync

auf EIN oder OFF gestellt
Immer mit FreeSync Monitor versteht sich.
Dank Euch...


----------



## elmobank (10. Januar 2021)

Die einzige Erklärung habe ich hier im Netz gefunden:









						Warum ein Undervolting der neuen Ryzen-Prozessoren wenig effektiv ist - Hardwareluxx
					

Warum ein Undervolting der neuen Ryzen-Prozessoren wenig effektiv ist.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




Sonst sind Infos irgendwie Mangelware...

Wogegen ich immer noch drüber stolpere, das ist die Geschichte mit dem Ram-Tuning .... das ist so speziell, das will ich irgendwie nicht verstehen können... 

Das sind meine Punkte in Port Royal, wenn ich im MPT bei Memory DPM3 auf 1075MHz stelle, im Wattman aber auf Standard mit Fast Timings 1









						I scored 10 269 in Port Royal
					

Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Rest ist noch nicht angefasst worden - SoC Spannung geht maximal auf 1.076V - da könnte ich dann wohl etwas noch rausholen, oder? die Frage ist nur, wenn es instabil wird, wie macht sich das dann bemerkbar? Sollte ja erst unter Last auftreten, oder?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> bin hier gerade einige Benches am machen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das bei der 6900XT Red Devil die Lüfter nur auf max. 50% laufen.
> Habe mal im Wattmann die Lüfterkurve ab 70 Grad auf 100 % gestellt. Das bringt bei Vollast, nochmal 10 Grad unterschied. Die Lüfter hören sich dann zwar an wie ein Staubsauger aber immerhin anstatt 91 Grad nur noch 81 Grad GPU Junktion mit dem Kühler.
> Wie sind denn die Lüfter bei den anderen Karten so eingestellt?


Das ist normal, das bedeutet einfach dass der Hersteller die Lüfter bis maximal 50% drehen lassen möchte.


Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ganz interessant, in seinem heutigen Video zur RX 6900XT Strix LC berichtet @der8auer, dass jetzt womöglich jemand bei AMD gefunden wurde der sich für eine Aufhebung der maximalen Taktgrenze bei BigNavi einsetzt, oder zumindest mal intern auslotet ob sich da was machen lässt.
> Fänd ich ja klasse wenn AMD hier doch noch auf die User-Wünsche eingehen würde nachdem es die letzten Wochen etwas still um das Thema wurde.


Ohh das klingt interessant. Meine Karte könnte definitv mehr, die macht die 2750 dermaßen locker in den meisten Anwendungen.


----------



## big-maec (10. Januar 2021)

Das die Lüfter auf max. 50 % eingestellt sind finde ich im OC Mode blöde. Das wäre was für den Silent Mode.  Habe mir die Lüfterkurve mal angepasst. Mal schauen ob man die auch dauerhaft speichern kann.


----------



## hugo-03 (10. Januar 2021)

kleiner Spoiler, Einstellungen werden nicht richtig übernommen bei OC  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qVqKDBRzfws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2021)

Hmm mir jetzt gerade mal das Video angeschaut. Muss ich ja mal bisjen Meckern wieder, wobei ich aufpassen muss weil ich ja mit Igors Tag benche und die eh beef hatten.

1.Er spricht davon das man "Ihnen" ein unlocked Bios zukommen lässt. Ein solches Vorgehen fände ich extrem assozial, was bringt mir dass wenn der 8auer mit seinen Trockeneisspielchen ein unlocked Bios kriegt und nen tolles Vid draus macht, ich  (und damit alle Anderen) aber keinen Zugriff darauf haben?
2.Erwarte ich das jemand der für OC steht im Grunde, dass er zumindestens die grundlegenden Funktionen einer Karte zig Wochen nach relase kennt. Stichwort Voltage Slider, abhängigkeit zum Takt etc.
Auch die Sache mit den Phasen auf der Strix  
Overkill, ja wenn man standard verwendet, aber mittlerweile weiß doch nun wirklich jeder das man via MPT sich sein eigenes PowerLimit setzen kann und dass ist auch kein hohe Kunst.
3.Sollte eine 6900erXT eigentlich meine 6800er in die Tasche packen, zumindest mit dem Kühler!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier habe ich heute lustlos zwischendurch bei ner Runde "Spiel des Lebens" mit meiner Tochter gebencht, closed Case nur um auf die schnelle meinen HighOC run im Archiv komplett zu haben....
66,21 im TS Ex 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4.Ich verstehe nicht warum alle die Strix wegen dem Design loben, ich finde die Shroud absolut billig, das Plastik ist nahe an einer Frechheit und die LED´s sieht man nur dann wenn man die auch vertikal einbaut, so schwach sind die.
Wenigstens hat er die recht laute Pumpe erwähnt, wobei die bei mir mittlerweile etwas leiser geworden ist nachdem die alle Schläuche unterhalb der Pumpe platziert habe wie es sich gehört.

Nun, jetzt bin ich sicher jemand der sich ganz besonders gut auskennt und auch wenn es sicht evtl. überheblich anhört, ich durchaus auch mit führend beim Thema OC bei den Radeons bin. Wenn ich aber etwas professionell mache, sollte es auch einen gewissen profesionellen Standard entsprechen wie ich finde.

Wer sich das Video anschauen möchte, das durchaus interessant ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qVqKDBRzfws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gbm31 (10. Januar 2021)

Ich kann den Bauern seit dem Ryzen Taktgedöns nicht mehr ernst nehmen, sorry.


----------



## elmobank (10. Januar 2021)

Ich finde eher witzig, dass die Strix @Stock genau den selben Wert wie eine Referenzkarte liefert, aber mutmaßlich + 600€ kosten wird - ist sehr witzig xD

Über den Rest kann man gerne streiten - jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## blautemple (10. Januar 2021)

Ich verstehe generell nicht was der da für einen Quark misst. Die 3090 hat da "hinten" auch nichts verloren.
Jeder hat halt so seinen Schwerpunkt und "normales" benchen ohne die "Extrem"-Komponente scheint nicht seiner zu sein. Dasselbe Problem hat auch Gamers Nexus, deren CPU und GPU Benchmarks kann man durch die Bank vergessen.


----------



## hugo-03 (10. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm mir jetzt gerade mal das Video angeschaut. Muss ich ja mal bisjen Meckern wieder, wobei ich aufpassen muss weil ich ja mit Igors Tag benche und die eh beef hatten.
> 
> 1.Er spricht davon das man "Ihnen" ein unlocked Bios zukommen lässt. Ein solches Vorgehen fände ich extrem assozial, was bringt mir dass wenn der 8auer mit seinen Trockeneisspielchen ein unlocked Bios kriegt und nen tolles Vid draus macht, ich  (und damit alle Anderen) aber keinen Zugriff darauf haben?
> 2.Erwarte ich das jemand der für OC steht im Grunde, dass er zumindestens die grundlegenden Funktionen einer Karte zig Wochen nach relase kennt. Stichwort Voltage Slider, abhängigkeit zum Takt etc.
> ...


1) so sehe ich das nicht, also momentan heißt es nur das er am rum fragen ist, alles andere ist dann Spekulation. Geschweige man weis nicht wenn es was geben sollte wie sieht aus NDA aussieht usw.

btw die ASUS AIO Grakka sahen doch schon immer so aus, nur jetzt ist da noch RGB bis zu kotzen 

aber nichts geht über waku custom


----------



## elmobank (10. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich verstehe generell nicht was der da für einen Quark misst. Die 3090 hat da "hinten" auch nichts verloren.
> Jeder hat halt so seinen Schwerpunkt und "normales" benchen ohne die "Extrem"-Komponente scheint nicht seiner zu sein. Dasselbe Problem hat auch Gamers Nexus, deren CPU und GPU Benchmarks kann man durch die Bank vergessen.


Naja, da die @Stock ist leider schon - mit richtigem OC könnte dies etwas anders aussehen. Es ist halt einfach ein synthetischer Benchmark, also frei von Bevorzugung eines Herstellers, solange bis etwas anderes nachgewiesen wird (userbenchmark z.B.).
Also einfach einen Benchmark machen und posten, dann kannst du zeigen, ob der 8auer recht hatte damit oder nicht


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich verstehe generell nicht was der da für einen Quark misst. Die 3090 hat da "hinten" auch nichts verloren.
> Jeder hat halt so seinen Schwerpunkt und "normales" benchen ohne die "Extrem"-Komponente scheint nicht seiner zu sein. Dasselbe Problem hat auch Gamers Nexus, deren CPU und GPU Benchmarks kann man durch die Bank vergessen.


Joh, hier meine Giga OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hugo-03 schrieb:


> 1) so sehe ich das nicht, also momentan heißt es nur das er am rum fragen ist, alles andere ist dann Spekulation. Geschweige man weis nicht wenn es was geben sollte wie sieht aus NDA aussieht usw.
> 
> btw die ASUS AIO Grakka sahen doch schon immer so aus, nur jetzt ist da noch RGB bis zu kotzen
> 
> aber nichts geht über waku custom


Ja mag sein, nur wenn die das bekommen dann sicher unter auflagen. Bin mal gespannt was da passiert. Das sich da zwei Lager derzeit bei AMD gegenüber stehen, klöang auch schon an anderer Stelle durch.


----------



## elmobank (10. Januar 2021)

@Gurdi 
Dann bitte aber eine 6900XT mit ähnlichem Setting dazu, damit es fair bleibt xD


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Dann bitte aber eine 6900XT mit ähnlichem Setting dazu, damit es fair bleibt xD


Du kannst mir ja eine zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## elmobank (10. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du kannst mir ja eine zur Verfügung stellen



Ne, ich brauche meine selber xD
Hast du die 3090 unter Wasser gesetzt oder ExtremOC?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ne, ich brauche meine selber xD
> Hast du die 3090 unter Wasser gesetzt oder ExtremOC?


Ganz normal Luft, ist natürlich Kotzgrenze  das ist bei den 90ern auch nur Benchstable.
Die Giga war aber noch die langsamste, die Founders legt sogar bisjen was drauf.

Vorteil bei den BigNavis, die laufen auch wirklich mit hohem OC stable.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2021)

@Gurdi Siehe Kommentar hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arthur95 (10. Januar 2021)

@elmobank

hab nochmal ein wenig getestet komme aber auf keinen grünen zweig:

Wenn ich die Spannung erhöhe taktet die Karte niedriger, wenn ich UV betreibe höher!

*Ausgangssituation:*
Einstellungen nur über Treiber
Powertarget +15% (max ca. 293w)
Memory +150mhz
Core-Takt + 200mhz auf 2700mhz Maximum Takt
Lüfter auf maximal (Referenz AMD-Karte)

*Situation im PortRoya*l
Stockspannung (1175mv)............10194 Grafikpunkte
1150mv..........10260 Grafikpunkte
1080mv..........10408 P.
1070mv..........10448 P.
1060mv...........Crash

Test wurden auch in der Reihenfolge gemacht, also Karte war am Anfang am kühlsten!
Wie kann es sein, dass die Karte mit der meisten Spannung am wenigsten performt? Kühlungthematik?

die eingestellen 2700mhz erreichte sie im Port Royal nie!
MaxmalTakt den ich gesehen habe (Radeon Overlay) waren 2473mhz.
In andern Bechnmarks erreicht sich 2580mhz (Superposition 1080p Extreme)
Über 2600mhz habe ich meine Karte noch nie gebracht!

Hatte ich Pech bei der Chip-Lottery oder hat oder liegt das am Referenzkühler. Vl hat ja auch wer eine 6900XT Referenz und kann mir dazu Werte liefern!

Danke


----------



## elmobank (10. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> @elmobank
> 
> hab nochmal ein wenig getestet komme aber auf keinen grünen zweig:
> 
> ...



Die 293 Watt vom Wattman scheinen nicht zu reichen, die Karte stockelt wohl sehr gerne im Powerlimit rum.
Du müsstest über das MPT das Powertarget erhöhen, dann sollte sich das schnell ändern können.


----------



## arthur95 (10. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Die 293 Watt vom Wattman scheinen nicht zu reichen, die Karte stockelt wohl sehr gerne im Powerlimit rum.
> Du müsstest über das MPT das Powertarget erhöhen, dann sollte sich das schnell ändern können.


ok danke! dachte ich schon es liegt an dem Powertarget! Und durch UV ist effektiv mehr Watt für die GPU da, die die in Takt umwandeln kann!


----------



## elmobank (10. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ok danke! dachte ich schon es liegt an dem Powertarget! Und durch UV ist effektiv mehr Watt für die GPU da, die die in Takt umwandeln kann!



Bei höherem Takt kann es aber sein, das du wieder mehr Spannung brauchst, ist sehr frickelig, so wie es aussieht...

Wenn man es ehrlich betrachtet, dann ist Team grün dort in der Hinsicht benutzerfreundlicher, da es nicht so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt und diese sich nicht gegenseitig beschränken...


----------



## arthur95 (10. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Bei höherem Takt kann es aber sein, das du wieder mehr Spannung brauchst, ist sehr frickelig, so wie es aussieht...
> 
> Wenn man es ehrlich betrachtet, dann ist Team grün dort in der Hinsicht benutzerfreundlicher, da es nicht so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt und diese sich nicht gegenseitig beschränken...


klar, aber ich denke 230w ASIC würden ihr sehr gut tun!


----------



## elmobank (10. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> klar, aber ich denke 230w ASIC würden ihr sehr gut tun!



Wenn du über das MPT das Powertarget änderst, dann nimm im Wattman die +15% raus, die stapeln sonst und das wird für den Luftkühler - egal welchen - schnell zu viel.


----------



## openSUSE (10. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Dann bitte aber eine 6900XT mit ähnlichem Setting dazu, damit es fair bleibt xD


Welche Settings wären das?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2021)

Das PowerLimit ist einfach nicht ausreichend, daher bring das absenken der Table bei dir wie gewollt ein besseres Ergebnis. Soweit, so normal.


----------



## elmobank (10. Januar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Welche Settings wären das?



Hatte ExtremOC im Verdacht oder etwas ähnliches Chiller, Kompressor.... xD


----------



## openSUSE (10. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Hatte ExtremOC im Verdacht oder etwas ähnliches Chiller, Kompressor.... xD


Und Isolierband OC zählt nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe die MERC mal vermessen lassen wegen H2O-Kühler und da ich schon mal drann war ...


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Januar 2021)

Wieviel schneller ist  eine RX 6900 XT gegenüber einer 6800 zu 2,3 Ghz
So knappe 30%  ---- kann dies hinkommen...


----------



## Dudelll (10. Januar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wieviel schneller ist  eine RX 6900 XT gegenüber einer 6800 zu 2,3 Ghz
> So knappe 30%  ---- kann dies hinkommen...


Nein, eher weniger. Lt. Pcgh 18%, da taktet die 6800 aber nur mit 2.15Ghz, also ist der Unterschied vermutlich 15-20%.


----------



## elmobank (10. Januar 2021)

Wie viel Watt kann man dann eigentlich bedenkenlos auf das Referenzdesign mit Wasserblock geben?
Wäre 350 Watt noch in Ordnung, oder schon etwas zu viel?


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Nein, eher weniger. Lt. Pcgh 18%, da taktet die 6800 aber nur mit 2.15Ghz, also ist der Unterschied vermutlich 15-20%.


Bei PCGH ist viel CPU Limit drin, da das Ranking hier 4 Auflösungen beinhaltet.
Laut CB sind es etwa 30% Unterschied zwischen 6800 vs 6900XT.
Je nach Auflösung sollte der Abstand schon 25-30% sein.
Zwischen 6800XT vs 6900XT sind es 8-9%

Laut Tech Power Up sinds 20% zwischen 6800 vs 6900XT at 2160p


----------



## openSUSE (10. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ... , Speicher auf 1150mhz angehoben und das Powertarget auf + 15% gestellt!
> 
> 
> Nun habe ich einige Benchmarks gemacht und mir ist aufgefallen, wenn ich den CoreTakt noch mehr erhöhe bsp. 2700mhz, 2750mhz oder sogar 2800mhz stürzt die Karte nicht ab und die Benchmarks laufen normal ab! Nur dass ich dann weniger Punkte habe also mit dem Core-Takt von 2650mhz.


Dein VRAM schreit "HILFFEEEEE!!!!". Je mehr Takt die GPU fährt desto mehr wird der VRAM belastet und je höher der GPU Takt, desto stärker bricht die performance, wegen dem "überfahrenen" VRAM, ein. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.
Du solltest erst einmal den VRAM etwas ausloten bezüglich Takt und Timings.
TIP:
Die youtube playlist mit deinen Lieblingslieder im Hintergund abspielen lassen.
Superposition *als Game(!!!)* Starten und zu Anfang von einer Ecke aus in den Raum blicken,
dann ALT+R und Einstellungen @VRAM in kleineren schritten ändern
und immer wieder ALT+R um zu sehen ob die FPS rauf oder runter gehen.
Hast du das Optimum gefunden kannst du die FastTimings 1 und dann 2 Probieren.

Und dann sollte auch mehr GPU Takt genau das machen was es soll 

_Sorry, aber so wie ihr oc´t  bumst die MERC hier alles weg und das nur durch stures nach rechts ziehen.
^^bitte nicht falsch verstehen._


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Wie viel Watt kann man dann eigentlich bedenkenlos auf das Referenzdesign mit Wasserblock geben?
> Wäre 350 Watt noch in Ordnung, oder schon etwas zu viel?


350Passt, mehr kann mann durchaus mal versuchen aber so bei 350ASIC ist langsam essig.


----------



## arthur95 (10. Januar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Dein VRAM schreit "HILFFEEEEE!!!!". Je mehr Takt die GPU fährt desto mehr wird der VRAM belastet und je höher der GPU Takt, desto stärker bricht die performance, wegen dem "überfahrenen" VRAM, ein. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.
> Du solltest erst einmal den VRAM etwas ausloten bezüglich Takt und Timings.
> TIP:
> Die youtube playlist mit deinen Lieblingslieder im Hintergund abspielen lassen.
> ...


verstehe schon deinen Punkt aber die Taktraten die ich einstelle (2700,2800 etc werden ja gar nicht erreicht!, Also kann ich gar nicht den VRAM überfahren. Mit Glück erreicht der Takt max 2570mhz, meistens bewegt er sich  zwischen 2420-2520mhz.

Wenn ich  deinem Post richtig verstehe müsste mein Problem ja so aussehen: Ich übertakte und habe trotz höheren GPU-Takt weniger Leistung als mit einem niedrigen Takt. Bei mir ist es aber wie unten beschrieben anders! Also Takt korrespondiert bei mir mit Benchmarkpunkte_Leistung. Mehr Takt mehr Punkte, weniger Takt weniger Punkte!

Also wenn ich Spannung reduziere taktet  Karte höher,
wenn ich Spannung erhöhe bzw. Stock lasse taktet sie geringer was dann dementsprechend auch weniger Leistung/Punkte in Benchmarks sind!

Spannung höher--->mehr Verbrauch Powelimit reicht nicht aus---->taktet niedriger ---->Leistung weniger
Spannung niedriger--->weniger Verbrauch--mehr effektive Watt-->taktet höher/konstanter--->Leistung höher

Ich glaube mein Problem ist einfach ein Powerlimit! und durch Undervolting kann sich die GPU effektiv mehr Watt gönnen, da die 293w ASIC effizienter eingesetzt werden!


----------



## openSUSE (10. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> verstehe schon deinen Punkt aber die Taktraten die ich einstelle (2700,2800 etc werden ja gar nicht erreicht!, Also kann ich gar nicht den VRAM überfahren. Mit Glück erreicht der Takt max 2570mhz, meistens bewegt er sich  zwischen 2420-2520mhz.
> 
> Also wenn ich Spannung reduziere taktet  Karte höher, wenn ich Spannung erhöhe bzw. Stock lasse taktet sie geringer was dann dementsprechend auch weniger Leistung/Punkte in Benchmarks sind!
> 
> ...


Doch, die Taktraten werden sehr wohl annähernd erreicht, nur mit 0,25 oder gar 0,5 Sek Intervall wirst du die nicht sehen. Klar kannst du auch das Power-/Temp-Limit nicht auser acht lassen. Also die soll stock 3000++MHz laufen ist natürlich nicht.
Da wo du aber bist angezeigt: ~2600MHz und mit deinen Benchmarkwerten, ist dein VRAM gleich Tot gefahren.


----------



## arthur95 (11. Januar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Doch, die Taktraten werden sehr wohl annähernd erreicht, nur mit 0,25 oder gar 0,5 Sek Intervall wirst du die nicht sehen. Klar kannst du auch das Power-/Temp-Limit nicht auser acht lassen. Also die soll stock 3000++MHz laufen ist natürlich nicht.
> Da wo du aber bist angezeigt: ~2600MHz und mit deinen Benchmarkwerten, ist dein VRAM gleich Tot gefahren.


Ok
Danke, bin ja noch Laie! werde das mal ausloten!


----------



## gecan (11. Januar 2021)

macht eure 6900xt auch bei nicht lastige spiele, wie zb bei csgo die 2,76ghz oder crysis remastered bei 2,64ghz stabil und konstant mit ?

meine macht das ohne probleme  !


----------



## BrandWolle (11. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm mir jetzt gerade mal das Video angeschaut. Muss ich ja mal bisjen Meckern wieder, wobei ich aufpassen muss weil ich ja mit Igors Tag benche und die eh beef hatten.
> 
> 1.Er spricht davon das man "Ihnen" ein unlocked Bios zukommen lässt. Ein solches Vorgehen fände ich extrem assozial, was bringt mir dass wenn der 8auer mit seinen Trockeneisspielchen ein unlocked Bios kriegt und nen tolles Vid draus macht, ich  (und damit alle Anderen) aber keinen Zugriff darauf haben?
> 2.Erwarte ich das jemand der für OC steht im Grunde, dass er zumindestens die grundlegenden Funktionen einer Karte zig Wochen nach relase kennt. Stichwort Voltage Slider, abhängigkeit zum Takt etc.
> ...



Also wie er die 6800XT Red Devil getestet hat, sagte er das in Powercolor ein Unlimited BIOS zum Testen angeboten hat. Er hat angeblich abgelehnt...weil er lieber mit seinen eigenen Methoden es versuchen will.

Und jetzt redet er davon mit AMD in Kontakt zu stehen wegen dem Unlimited BIOS...

Sein technisches Wissen in Ehren, aber manchmal steht er sich wohl selbst im Weg...


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> ist dein VRAM gleich Tot gefahren.


So schnell ist der nicht am Ende der Vram, der hat einen theoretischen Durchsatz von an die 2TBps.


----------



## arthur95 (11. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> macht eure 6900xt auch bei nicht lastige spiele, wie zb bei csgo die 2,76ghz oder crysis remastered bei 2,64ghz stabil und konstant mit ?
> 
> meine macht das ohne probleme  !


ja macht meine auch bzw, das machte meine radeon vii auch schon! bei nicht so forderden anwendungen takten die fast ins nirvana
(vega 64lc bis zu 1780mhz in furmark zum bsp)

welche 69er hast denn du?
bzw. welches powerlimit?

Mit meinen 293w komme ich in den meinigen Spielen nur maximal bis 2,6ghz

Habe csgo bzw. chrysis remasterd leider nicht!

Ich glaube auch, dass man tendenziell 6800XT höher takten kann , da sie wegen der fehlenden CUs aber trotz gleichen Powerlimit im Verhältnis mehr Strom aufnehmen können!

Mmn hätte der 69 eine Standard Asic von 293w gut getan! Turbo bei 230w


----------



## elmobank (11. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So schnell ist der nicht am Ende der Vram, der hat einen theoretischen Durchsatz von an die 2TBps.



Ich möchte sehen, wie jemand den VRam ausbaut und drüber fährt.... xD

Das einzige, was irgendwann einmal limitieren kann, dass ist der Infinity Cache, wenn die Daten nicht mehr rechtzeitig bereitgestellt werden können.

Ich hatte jetzt mal mit der SoC Spannung bei mir gespielt, bei 1000mV sah noch alles gut aus - kann hier eigentlich auch Clock Stretching aufkommen, oder wie äußert sich eine Instabilität?


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2021)

Wenn der SOC instabil wird dann crasht er,meist bei Lastwechseln. Die Anwendung schließt dann einfach oder aber der Rechner startet direkt neu. Ähnerlt ein wenig einem instabilem Ram/Proezssor vom Fehlerbild her. Du wirst es merken. Eine Leistungsreduzierung konnte ich bisher nirgends feststellen.

Das Thema IF im Zusammenhang ist recht komplex, der IF taktet dynamisch mit 1,2-1,9Ghz.
Der SOC scheint das auch ein wenig zu beeinflussen, ich blick da aber (noch) nicht vollends durch aktuell.


----------



## big-maec (11. Januar 2021)

Beim ausloten mit  3DMark Time Spy Extreme ist mir aufgefallen das mit Fast Timings fast das gleiche an Punkte gebracht hat wie den Takt um 150MHz anzuheben. Allerdings, beides funktionierte bei mir nicht, war schon zu viel des guten. Bin dann irgendwo mit der 6900XT bei fast 9700 Punkte gelandet.


----------



## arthur95 (11. Januar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Beim ausloten mit  3DMark Time Spy Extreme ist mir aufgefallen das mit Fast Timings fast das gleiche an Punkte gebracht hat wie den Takt um 150MHz anzuheben. Allerdings, beides funktionierte bei mir nicht, war schon zu viel des guten. Bin dann irgendwo mit der 6900XT bei fast 9700 Punkte gelandet.


+150mhz Memory erreiche ich spielend! FastTimings habe ich noch nicht probiert!
Ebenfalls damit 9614 Punkte im TS-Extreme mit einer 69er (SAM OFF)


----------



## elmobank (11. Januar 2021)

Interessant, ich hätte gedacht, dass jede Karte die Fadt Timings 1 schafft, evtl. nur ein paar Abstriche beim Takt - sollten die Ramchips doch so unterschiedlich sein...?


----------



## big-maec (11. Januar 2021)

Hängt vielleicht auch mit den Temperaturen zusammen. Habe erst später gesehen das die Lüfter nur mit 50 % laufen. Die GPU lief bei mir eine Zeitlang bei 91-93° Grad. Habe auch nicht alle Situationen durchprobiert.

Wäre Interessant zu wissen ob es mit Wasser stabiler würde.

Mit dem Wattmann bin ich aber vorerst durch. den habe genommen um mal zu sehen was da so passiert.  Das Overlay scheint aber auch noch ein bischen fehlerhaft zu sein. Anstatt Werte anzuzeigen hatte ich immer einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Jetzt werde ich mir mal MPT anschauen.


----------



## Dudelll (11. Januar 2021)

Welche Wasserblöcke sind denn eigentlich schon in Verwendung hier? Hat schon jmd. Erfahrung mit dem Ekwb und ner 6800/6900 ?


----------



## arthur95 (11. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Welche Wasserblöcke sind denn eigentlich schon in Verwendung hier? Hat schon jmd. Erfahrung mit dem Ekwb und ner 6800/6900 ?


der EKWB Radeon liegt schon bei mir! Warte aber noch ab! Vl. erhasche ich ja noch eine 6900XT bei AMD.com um uvp, teste dann beide und die bessere würde ich mir da behalten! Alternate hat nämlich schon gutes Geld für seine 6900xt verlangt


----------



## elmobank (11. Januar 2021)

Was mich gerade wundert, ich habe im Bios meines Z390 Aorus Xtreme das Problem, dass mir der
obere Bereich zur Auswahl nicht mehr angezeigt wird - kennt jemand das Problem und weiß Abhilfe?
Wenn ich mit dem Mauszeiger kurz vor dem schwarzen Bereich bin, dann flackert der etwas...

Erinnert mich an das Phänomen, als der Grafikkartentreiber nicht korrekt installiert war - ist jedenfalls etwas
überschaubar...


----------



## arthur95 (11. Januar 2021)

in einem anderen Thread berichtet soeben wer, wie er eine 6900XT mit LM und durch Unterlassen einer Isolierschicht zerstört hat! 
Anscheinend hat ihm AMD echt eine neue Karte zugesandt! Entweder die sind sehr kulant oder sie lassen sich von den Stickern blenden, die er mit Heißluftföhn abgezogen hat.

Finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Es gibt kaum Karten und die sie nicht verkaufen, sollen sie für wirkliche RMAs aufbehalten!
Ich mein da baut wer den Original-Kühler ab, gibt Flüssigmetall auf den GPU-Die isoliert die Transistoren auf dem Package nicht und zerstört somit die Karte!
Ich mein Fahrlässiger gehts wirklich nicht mehr!

Ich schmeiß nächstes Mal auch meine Karte aus dem 3. Stock und bitte AMD um RMA!


----------



## Dudelll (11. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> in einem anderen Thread berichtet soeben wer, wie er eine 6900XT mit LM und durch Unterlassen einer Isolierschicht zerstört hat!
> Anscheinend hat ihm AMD echt eine neue Karte zugesandt! Entweder die sind sehr kulant oder sie lassen sich von den Stickern blenden, die er mit Heißluftföhn abgezogen hat.
> 
> Finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Es gibt kaum Karten und die sie nicht verkaufen, sollen sie für wirkliche RMAs aufbehalten!
> ...


oO Das ist echt nicht die feine Art. Finde wenn man schon mit LM rumspielt, sollte man auch selber die Konsequenzen tragen, aber interessant das die eingesendeten Karten scheinbar nicht wirklich geprüft werden, oder die übertrieben kulant sind (glaub ich irgendwie nicht).

Immerhin sollte man dann hoffentlich auch keine Probleme bekommen wenn die Karte nach Kühlerwechsel unverschuldet hopps geht.


----------



## elmobank (11. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> oO Das ist echt nicht die feine Art. Finde wenn man schon mit LM rumspielt, sollte man auch selber die Konsequenzen tragen, aber interessant das die eingesendeten Karten scheinbar nicht wirklich geprüft werden, oder die übertrieben kulant sind (glaub ich irgendwie nicht).
> 
> Immerhin sollte man dann hoffentlich auch keine Probleme bekommen wenn die Karte nach Kühlerwechsel unverschuldet hopps geht.



Wenn man den Sticker entsprechend abzieht ist das erst einmal kein Garantieverlust, da in der EU weiterhin diese gewährt werden muss.
Die Hersteller prüfen dann nur, ob physische Beschädigungen sichtbar sein, oder in dem Fall Flüssigmetall. Wenn aber nichts sichtbar ist, ist es eine gültige RMA bei denen...


----------



## arthur95 (11. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Wenn man den Sticker entsprechend abzieht ist das erst einmal kein Garantieverlust, da in der EU weiterhin diese gewährt werden muss.
> Die Hersteller prüfen dann nur, ob physische Beschädigungen sichtbar sein, oder in dem Fall Flüssigmetall. Wenn aber nichts sichtbar ist, ist es eine gültige RMA bei denen...



es ist ein Garantieverlust! Im Moment des Abziehens!  Der Rest nennt sich Betrug! 

ja klar, aber das man LM auf den GPU-Die gibt schon?
Nebenbei, ich kann ja auch nicht ein Auto mit Nitro tanken, da es dann schneller fährt. Bei einem Motorschaden dann aber eine Gewährleistung einfordern!

hast du den Thread gesehen?
Das ganze Package hat sich vom Kurzschluss aufgewölbt! Ich glaube die Karte wurde gar nicht auseinandergenommen!

Außerdem moralisch gesehen, sollte man bei so einem Fall gar keine RMA anstreben! Weil man weiß ja zu 100% das das Problem selbstverschuldet ist!

Nebenbei, durch genau solche Verhaltensweisen werden die Hersteller pinkelig etc bei RMAs.


----------



## elmobank (11. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ja klar, aber das man LM auf den GPU-Die gibt schon?
> 
> 
> hast du den Thread gesehen?
> Das ganze Package hat sich vom Kurzschluss aufgewölbt! Ich glaube die Karte wurde gar nicht auseinandergenommen!


Magst du mir den Link mal geben - würde das gerne sehen ^^

Wenn der Sticker wieder aufgeklebt wurde und keine sichtbaren Spuren an den Schrauben sind, dann werden die die Karte nicht auseinander genommen haben.


----------



## arthur95 (11. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Magst du mir den Link mal geben - würde das gerne sehen ^^
> 
> Wenn der Sticker wieder aufgeklebt wurde und keine sichtbaren Spuren an den Schrauben sind, dann werden die die Karte nicht auseinander genommen haben.



genau, aber in Ordnung ist es trotzdem nicht!

Ich durchstoße ehrlich das Siegel, und falls etwas kaputt ist und ich eine RMA probiere würde ich alle Karten auf den Tisch legen! 
Und ich behaupte wenn man sagt man hat LM verwendet und vergessen zu isolieren würde sie sagen man bräuchte die Karte gar nicht zu senden!-->Garantieverlust Tut uns leid! 
Aber das ist wieder typisch in unser heutigen Zeit, mit Unehrlichkeit und Lügen ist man anscheinend erfolgreicher!!






						RX6900 XT+5950x+crosshair viii Formula= Load VGA Bios
					

Guten Tag an alle, Ich habe die im Titel beschriebenen Komponenten. Das Mainboard und den Prozessor habe ich schon eine Weile. Gestern kam die neue Grafikkarte an. Da ich eine Custom Wasserkühlung nutze wurde sie kurzerhand umgebaut und in meinen Kreislauf eingebettet. Die Karte lief...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## DARPA (11. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Wie viel Watt kann man dann eigentlich bedenkenlos auf das Referenzdesign mit Wasserblock geben?
> Wäre 350 Watt noch in Ordnung, oder schon etwas zu viel?


Das Ref PCB hat für GFX Spannungsaufbereitung 11 Phasen (6900XT) bzw. 10 Phasen (6800 + 6800XT) mit 70A Powerstages. Da kann man schon nen bisschen Strom durchjagen 
Ich war bisher zum benchen bis 370W ASIC, da lächelt die Karte nur müde. Rund 52 Grad VRM.


Dudelll schrieb:


> Welche Wasserblöcke sind denn eigentlich schon in Verwendung hier? Hat schon jmd. Erfahrung mit dem Ekwb und ner 6800/6900 ?


Was willst du denn wissen?
Ich hab auch schon Fotos und Temperaturen hier im Thread gezeigt.


----------



## Dudelll (11. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was willst du denn wissen?
> Ich hab auch schon Fotos und Temperaturen hier im Thread gezeigt.



Das reicht mir schon, dann stalk ich deinen Beitragsverlauf mal ein bisschen ^^


----------



## DARPA (11. Januar 2021)

Haha, ja mach das ruhig


----------



## elmobank (11. Januar 2021)

So, ich habe erst einmal bei Gigabyte ein Ticket wegen des Fehlers im Bios eingestellt...
Hier im Forum scheint ja deren Support dicht zu sein, was sehr schade und überschaubar ist.

Hatte jetzt nochmal ein Biosflash auf F9i gemacht und dies brachte keine Besserung - bin mal gespannt, ob ich überhaupt eine sinnvolle Antwort erhalten werde...

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon darauf, wenn mein Board von Asus kommt, dann fliegt das Gigabyte mit dem 9900k raus und dann heißt es "Nie wieder Gigabyte" ! Biostechnisch einfach nur grütze bei den letzten Boards gewesen...

Probleme beim 3770k mit dem Bios
Probleme beim 6900k mit dem Bios
Probleme beim 9900k mit den Bios

Von der technischen Seite hingegen, also SpaWa und Kühlung waren die Boards hingegen wirklich gut.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Januar 2021)

die Sticker auf den Schrauben sind für den amerikanischen Markt. In Europa darf ich selbst entscheiden ob ich die Karte zerlegen möchte, wenn ich sie gekauft habe. Das ist mein Eigentum, die Garantie ist davon nicht betroffen. Zumindest bin ich immer davon ausgegangen. Er hat die Karte gereinigt und hat Glück gehabt, jetzt mit dem Finger auf ihn zu zeigen obwohl man selbst keinen Schaden davon hat finde ich etwas schwach


----------



## arthur95 (11. Januar 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> die Sticker auf den Schrauben sind für den amerikanischen Markt. In Europa darf ich selbst entscheiden ob ich die Karte zerlegen möchte, wenn ich sie gekauft habe. Das ist mein Eigentum, die Garantie ist davon nicht betroffen. Zumindest bin ich immer davon ausgegangen. Er hat die Karte gereinigt und hat Glück gehabt, jetzt mit dem Finger auf ihn zu zeigen obwohl man selbst keinen Schaden davon hat finde ich etwas schwach


ja aber Flüssigmetall auftragen nicht!
Außerdem ich gönne jedem eine erfolgreiche RMA aber nur wenn man echt dafür nichts kann!

Es kommt mir so ein wenig vor, als würde man mit dem Auto gegen die Wand fahren und dann beim Händler um Garantie bitten! Es ist nicht Ok. Punkt!

Aber wie schon geschrieben es ist heute alles egal: Moral, Ehrlichkeit.... Hauptsache man profitiert alleine, ohne Rücksicht auf andere. Sieht man nebenbei bei dem Pandemie-Thema auch! Egoismus pur!


----------



## elmobank (11. Januar 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> die Sticker auf den Schrauben sind für den amerikanischen Markt. In Europa darf ich selbst entscheiden ob ich die Karte zerlegen möchte, wenn ich sie gekauft habe. Das ist mein Eigentum, die Garantie ist davon nicht betroffen. Zumindest bin ich immer davon ausgegangen. Er hat die Karte gereinigt und hat Glück gehabt, jetzt mit dem Finger auf ihn zu zeigen obwohl man selbst keinen Schaden davon hat finde ich etwas schwach


Das ist ja mein Reden - der Sticker ist eigentlich im europäischen Raum nur ein Anzeichen dafür, das etwas an der Karte verändert wurde - sobald der fehlt oder beschädigt ist, muss man damit rechnen, dass die Karte einer genaueren Prüfung unterzogen wird.
Sollte dann in dem Rahmen festgestellt werden, dass man einen Schaden beim Umbau verursacht hat (dazu zählt auch der "Unfall / Unsachgemäße Umgang" mit Flüssigmetall, kann der Hersteller eine RMA ablehnen.

Somit hat derjenige Glück gehabt, dass er eine neue Karte im Austausch erhält, da AMD diese RMA auch hätte ablehnen können.
Verurteilen tue ich denjenigen dafür nicht, ich packe mir dabei nur etwas an den Kopf - wenn man von etwas gar keine Ahnung hat, dann lässt man im Allgemeinen die Finger davon oder sucht vorher Rat.

Im Endefeekt ist es nun egal - RMA ist durch und er hat glück gehabt, dass es nicht aufgefallen ist - ich hoffe nur, dass er daraus gelernt hat und meinem Ratschlag mit der Wärmeleitpaste folgt.


----------



## gecan (11. Januar 2021)

@arthur95,​
die standard von amd mit 293w powerlimit.


----------



## arthur95 (11. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> @arthur95,​
> die standard von amd mit 293w powerlimit.



bei AMD-Karten sind aber 255w Standard (Default)
die 293w sind bei +15% manuell


----------



## gecan (11. Januar 2021)

genau


----------



## arthur95 (11. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> genau


ah ok, hast anscheinend eine guten chip erwischt!

welche taktraten hast denn so im TimeSpy ? stock255w, stock293w und mit OC?


----------



## elmobank (11. Januar 2021)

Meine Karte langweilt sich in Crysis Remastered, keine Ahnung ob ich massive im Cpu Limit bin...

Ich sehe selten mal mehr als 70% GPU Auslastung - bewegt sich meist bei 50 bis 60% und taktet mit 1700 bis 2000 MHz.

Ich muss mir das mal morgen richtig anschauen - leider keine Zeit mehr, Arbeit ruft...


----------



## blautemple (11. Januar 2021)

Crysis Remastered ist im höchsten Preset extrem CPU limitert. Sehr hoch ist deutlich genügsamer und sieht nicht schlechter aus.


----------



## gecan (11. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ah ok, hast anscheinend eine guten chip erwischt!
> 
> welche taktraten hast denn so im TimeSpy ? stock255w, stock293w und mit OC?



stock255w:








						Result not found
					






					www.3dmark.com
				




stock293w:








						Result not found
					






					www.3dmark.com
				




oc:








						I scored 18 589 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




ansonsten, hier limitiert ganz klar der prozessor und der sture bzw feste powerlimit von max 293wat


----------



## arthur95 (11. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> stock255w:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja die sind bei mir ganz ähnlich!
Du hast wsl. auch noch SAM on?!

Grafikpunkte:
Stock255: 18419
Stock 293w: 19068
OC: 19456

wie hast du den Speichertakt auf 2660mhz gebracht? MPT?

auch interessant mein Takt ist durschnittlich 30mhz über deinen, dein Max Core Takt 100mhz höher!
Also die 3-4% Unterschied muss an dem Speichertakt bzw. SAM liegen. Taktmäßig sind die zwei recht ähnlich!


----------



## elmobank (11. Januar 2021)

@arthur95 
Der ausgelesen Speichertakt ist verkehrt, evtl. ähnliches Spiel wie Clock Stretching, keine Ahnung ob das dort ebenfalls passieren kann.

Sobald du versuchst mehr als 2150MHz beim Speicher zu verwenden, müsste die Karte/ der Treiber resetten.


----------



## arthur95 (11. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> @arthur95
> Der ausgelesen Speichertakt ist verkehrt, evtl. ähnliches Spiel wie Clock Stretching, keine Ahnung ob das dort ebenfalls passieren kann.
> 
> Sobald du versuchst mehr als 2150MHz beim Speicher zu verwenden, müsste die Karte/ der Treiber resetten.


beruhen die 4% dann nur auf SAM?
weil ich glaube durschnittliche Takfrequenz als wichtiger, oder? der ist ja bei mir hauchdünn höher? oder sind kurzen hohen Boost auch wichtig?
Ich muss mal Fast Timings probieren!


----------



## gecan (11. Januar 2021)

ja sam ist bei mir immer an, ansonsten zählt hier auch der stabile hohe cpu takt für mehr grafikscore.


----------



## arthur95 (11. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> ja sam ist bei mir immer an, ansonsten zählt hier auch der stabile hohe cpu takt für mehr grafikscore.


ja klar cpu mäßig kann ich nicht mithalten  
SAM macht schon ein wenig was! Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich 5900X nehmen soll oder noch auf Zen3+ bzw. Zen4 warten, ist ja dann alles schon AM5


----------



## gecan (11. Januar 2021)

kannst bald mein 5800x haben für unter 400 euro, ich will mir den 5950x hollen


----------



## blautemple (11. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ja klar cpu mäßig kann ich nicht mithalten
> SAM macht schon ein wenig was! Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich 5900X nehmen soll oder noch auf Zen3+ bzw. Zen4 warten, ist ja dann alles schon AM5


Auf den GPU Score hat die CPU bei dir keinen Einfluss, lass dir da nichts erzählen. Time Spy ist da absolut unbeeindruckt von.


----------



## arthur95 (11. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Auf den GPU Score hat die CPU bei dir keinen Einfluss, lass dir da nichts erzählen. Time Spy ist da absolut unbeeindruckt von.


ja schon klar aber SAM wirkt sich ja auf die FPS (max_min) aus dementsprechend auf gpu performance


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> @arthur95
> Der ausgelesen Speichertakt ist verkehrt, evtl. ähnliches Spiel wie Clock Stretching, keine Ahnung ob das dort ebenfalls passieren kann.
> 
> Sobald du versuchst mehr als 2150MHz beim Speicher zu verwenden, müsste die Karte/ der Treiber resetten.



Simple Auslesefehler.


arthur95 schrieb:


> ja schon klar aber SAM wirkt sich ja auf die FPS (max_min) aus dementsprechend auf gpu performance


Das kann manigfaltige Gründe haben, @gecan dürfte auch den SOC optimiert haben.
Einflüsse auf den IF Fabric lassen sich nicht monitoren, aber es macht etwas aus ob der IF mit 1,6 oder mit 1,9 taktet. Wie man diesen idealerweise beeinflusst weiß ich leider nicht, etwas SOC pflege tut Ihm auf jeden Fall gut.

Es kann auch sein dass der IF eine gewisse Güte hat bei jeder GPU.


----------



## Dudelll (11. Januar 2021)

Vllt. ne dumme Frage aber was solls:

Man konnte ja früher bei einigen Karten Shader freischalten bei den lower tier Karten. Kann man eigentlich Software seitig auch Shader abschalten?

Wäre find ich interessant zu sehen was passiert wenn man bei ner 6900xt einfach paar Shader abknippst und schaut wie hoch man dann mit dem Takt kommt, weil das PL nicht mehr limitiert und die Chips evtl. besser selektiert sind, als die auf der 6800.

Vermutlich gibts einen ziemlich einfachen und einleuchtenden Grund warum das nicht geht, aber falls sowas funktionieren würde, wäre das für manuelles tweaking eigentlich eine coole Sache und man könnt experimentieren bei welchem Shader/Takt Verhältnis man die besten Ergebnisse hat, bzw. könnte für Spiele oder Anwendungen die nicht gut mit den Shadern skalieren einfach welche abschalten


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Januar 2021)

@Gurdi 
Da Alle anderes Sagen, Frage ich Dich Bitte als Insider


Habt ihr bitte
a) Radeon Anti Lag
b) Radeon Enhanced Sync

auf EIN oder OFF gestellt
Immer mit FreeSync Monitor versteht sich.
Dank Euch...


Ich selbst habe bis dato Beides auf  "Deaktiviert"  gestellt, 
NUR Bildschärfen ist ENABLE und Wert auf 80% fixiert.

Zudem hat mein FreeSync 4K nur FreeSync Range 48 bis 60 Hz
Dank Dir!


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Januar 2021)

@ATIR290 Ich wollte dir auf deinen ursprünglichen Post zu dieser Frage eigentlich auch noch geantwortet haben..
Mit AntiLag machst du meiner Meinung nach definitiv nichts falsch. Ansprechverhalten und Latenz werden damit anwendungsbezogen ganz klar verbessert und einhergehende Probleme sind mir nicht bekannt.

Radeon EnhancedSync ist dann einer der Punkte die ich persönlich bei der aktuellen Nvidia 3080 am meisten vermisse. Besonders in Kombination mit einem 60Hz UHD-Screen mit FreeSync wie du Ihn auch nutzt.
Wenn ich hier auf die Monitor-Bildwiederholrate begrenze (60Hz/FPS) bin ich von Tearing geplagt, weil es bei Nvidia kein vergleichbares Feature gibt und bei erreichen der Max.Bildschirm-Wiederholrate eben Tearing auftritt. Bin also gezwungen stattdessen Vsync zu aktivieren, was eine enorme Latenz mit sich bringt, oder auf ~57Hz/FPS zu begrenzen, damit ich 100 prozentig in der FreeSync Range bleibe, was dann  aber gegenüber der nativen 60HZ, oder dem Bereich darüber, den EnhancedSync ebenfalls vor Tearing absichert, wieder mit einer deutlich wahrnehmbaren Latenz garniert.
Gutes Beispiel ist da BF5, wo du auf einer Nvidia an einem UHD 60Hz FreeSync ganz extrem im Nachteil bist, weil die Latenz mit dem erzwungener Maßen notwendigem Vsync wahnsinnig viel höher liegt. Die Bildquali mit offenen FPS ist im Vergleich leider unter aller Sau und einfach unsauber.
Somit bringt dir die Aktivierung von EnhancedSync am Ende ein viel ruhigeres, klareres und besseres Bild, unter Beibehaltung eines sehr guten Ansprechverhaltens.

Es gibt zwar nach wie vor den Warnhinweis in den Radeon Adrenalin Release Notes, dass EnhancedSync zu BlackScreen´s führen kann, das trat bei mir im vergangenem Jahr mit der Radeon VII aber schon nicht mehr auf. (da wurde treiberseitig schon im Hintergrund nachgebessert)
Also würde ich dir immer empfehlen beides zu aktivieren - soltest du BlackScreens beobachten deaktivier EnhancedSync anwendungsspezifisch.


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

habe hier auch ein firestrike bench, falls es jemanden interessiert
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/56612157? 

und das macht eine 3090 mit 5950x 








						I scored 35 251 in Fire Strike
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




bin gespannt was meine 6900x bald mit 5950x machen wird


----------



## elmobank (12. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> habe hier auch ein firestrike bench, falls es jemanden interessiert
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/56612157?
> 
> und das macht eine 3090 mit 5950x
> ...



Ist ja interessant, das die 3090 so schlecht abschneidet, hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet. 
Die 6900XT unter Wasser, die 3090 nicht?


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

hahaha,

definitive nicht, alles unter luft, nur den lüfter kurve angehoben auf 80% !!!


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Die Nvidia Karten sind nicht so gut in Firestrike. Dafür stark in Superposition und in TimeSpy sind sie auch net so schlecht.
Meine 6900XT wird heute ausgeliefert, meine Frau grad im Kreißsaal, heute gibts vllt ein Doppelgeschenk.
Mein 2. Sonnenschein (2 Jungs dann)  und ne 6900XT^^


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> habe hier auch ein firestrike bench, falls es jemanden interessiert
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/56612157?
> 
> und das macht eine 3090 mit 5950x
> ...


Häng dich doch mal mit in den Benchthread hier den Hamster und ich gemacht haben.


ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Da Alle anderes Sagen, Frage ich Dich Bitte als Insider
> 
> 
> ...


Ich aktiviere Global eigentlich nur AF auf Hohe Qualität.Alles andere regel ich je Game in den Profilen. Ich Benchmarke ja öfters und dafür muss ich alles immer aus stellen sonst.
Anti Lag benötige ich meist nicht, ich spiele eher Strategie oder Rollenspiele. Je nach Game oder am HTPC nutze ich es aber, eigentlich ein unauffälliges Feature.

Enhanced Sync ist so ne Sache. Es funktioniert nicht immer wie es soll, daher verwende ich am HTPC meist eher einen Limiter. Problem ist, das Spiele wie Fifa z.B. da teils allergisch drauf reagieren. Am Main brauche ich es in der Regel nicht da der Sync bis 144Hz geht.Wobei ich mittlerweile den Monitor mal übertakten müsste,die XT sprengt da den Rahmen mittlerweile öfters.  

@Edelhamster Nvidia hat doch Fastsync alsPendant im Treiber meine ich?


Duvar schrieb:


> Die Nvidia Karten sind nicht so gut in Firestrike. Dafür stark in Superposition und in TimeSpy sind sie auch net so schlecht.
> Meine 6900XT wird heute ausgeliefert, meine Frau grad im Kreißsaal, heute gibts vllt ein Doppelgeschenk.
> Mein 2. Sonnenschein (2 Jungs dann)  und ne 6900XT^^


Dann toi toi toi und alles Gute, Gratz zum neuen Würmchen.


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

brauche den benchthread link, auf hier ist nichts zu klicken.


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant, das die 3090 so schlecht abschneidet, hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet.
> Die 6900XT unter Wasser, die 3090 nicht?


Ne, die 3090 ist zwar lahm im Firestrik, aber so lahm dann auch wieder nicht 








						I scored 35 286 in Fire Strike
					

Intel Core i9-10900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## gbm31 (12. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Meine 6900XT wird heute ausgeliefert, meine Frau grad im Kreißsaal, heute gibts vllt ein Doppelgeschenk.
> Mein 2. Sonnenschein (2 Jungs dann)  und ne 6900XT^^



Na denn beste Wünsche in den Saal, daß alles gut klappt, und viel Freude euch mit dem neuen! 
Die 6900XT kann warten


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

@blautemple,​
ja mit wakü dann aber, bei unter 36 grad definitive wakü und totale kotz grenze


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Kommen die AMD Karten  nun eigentlich mit Transoflex oder DHL, wenn die direkt bei AMD gekauft wurden?


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> @blautemple,​
> ja mit wakü dann aber, bei unter 36 grad definitive wakü und totale kotz grenze


Quatsch mit Kotzgrenze hat das nichts zu tun. Das ist mein Alltagssetting. Kotzgrenze sieht noch mal anders aus 
Und du willst mir doch nicht sagen das die zusätzlich 25% alleine durch die Wakü kommen. Das macht vllt 2 bis 3% aus, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

alles klar hat sich erledigt.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kommen die AMD Karten  nun eigentlich mit Transoflex oder DHL, wenn die direkt bei AMD gekauft wurden?


Transo!


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Januar 2021)

@Gurdi Prinzipiell schon und eigentlich hatte ich auch darauf spekuliert das dann ersatzweise nutzen zu können, nur leider kann man FastSync iwie in die Tonne kloppen. Die Frametimes werden bei mir damit so unsauber, dass alles ruckelt und zuppelt,quasi unspielbar wird.
Kriege die entsprechenden Games damit jedenfalls nicht vernünftig ans laufen, wo ich mit AdaptiveSync vergleichsweise nie Probs hatte.


----------



## elmobank (12. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Quatsch mit Kotzgrenze hat das nichts zu tun. Das ist mein Alltagssetting. Kotzgrenze sieht noch mal anders aus
> Und du willst mir doch nicht sagen das die zusätzlich 25% alleine durch die Wakü kommen. Das macht vllt 2 bis 3% aus, wenn überhaupt.



Wenn sich die Karten nicht anders verhalten, als die Pascal Serie, dann skalieren die nvidia Karten super mit der Kühlung. Beispiel meine alte Titan x(p) stock mit Luft 15xx MHz, nur den Wasserblock brachten 18xx MHz - Rest undervolting auf 2 GHz.
Also ja, die sollten gut damit arbeiten können - bin gespannt, ob das bei amd dann genauso ist... 
Ich werds auf jedenfall austesten, einmal alles Stock auf testen auf dem 5950X, wenn mein Board endlich mal kommt...


----------



## Dudelll (12. Januar 2021)

Gibts irgendein Spiel/Anwendung mit der man besonders gut Spulenfiepen/Rasseln provozieren kann.

Meine 6900xt ist heute angekommen  und bisher hat ich nur leichtes fiepen bei > 120fps, aber total im Rahmen dafür das das Case noch offen ist grad.


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

also wenn du selbst keine hast bzw kennst, und du das vll nicht wahrnehmen kannst, weil du nach spielen suchst damit du das mal wahr nehmen willst oder sonst was, dann ist doch alles im lot, oder ?


----------



## drstoecker (12. Januar 2021)

moin, mir ist mal aufgefallen das der standartakt/boost bei den referenzkarten 6800xt  im treiber nicht identisch ist. habe 4 karten verglichen und ich habe werte von 2379,2414,2419 und 2424mhz. wie sieht das bei euch aus? kann man so vllt auf die güte des chips schließen? alle karten verhalten sich ähnlich was das oc angeht mit der radeon software.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (12. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> also wenn du selbst keine hast bzw kennst, und du das nicht wahrnehmen kannst, weil du nach spielen suchst damit du das mal war nehmen willst oder sonst was, dann ist doch alles im lot, oder ?



Ja klar, will auch kein Problem konstruieren würd nur gerne schauen wie stark das Fiepen im worst case wird. 

Dann könnt ich beim Wechsel auf den wakü block direkt pads auf die Spulen hauen bzw mir was überlegen das etwas einzudämmen. Wär halt doof das erst nach dem Umbau zu bemerken und den loop doppelt zusammen basteln zu müssen :p


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

dann schmeiss csgo und produziere so viele fps wie möglich


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Sie jetzt kaufen, gibts eine Mausmatte und eine R Taste kostenlos dazu


----------



## elmobank (12. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist letzter Preis? Kann ich abholen kommen - ist noch da? Max 50€ ! xD


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

@Duvar,

dann leg mal los, was du so von uns hier abgeschaut hast, in sache oc+uv settings usw


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Gibts irgendein Spiel/Anwendung mit der man besonders gut Spulenfiepen/Rasseln provozieren kann.
> 
> Meine 6900xt ist heute angekommen  und bisher hat ich nur leichtes fiepen bei > 120fps, aber total im Rahmen dafür das das Case noch offen ist grad.


Ggbfs. das Start-/Hauptmenü von Witcher 3 wenn 1500FPS rausgeballert werden^^



Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn Sie jetzt kaufen, gibts eine Mausmatte und eine R Taste kostenlos dazu


Goil - ich hätte beides gern   Zu meiner PowerColor-Referenz gibbet bestimmt nur ne neue Antistatik-Folie dazu


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Karte ist eiskalt, muss sie erstmal wärmen im Bett gleich^^
Dann PC formatieren BIOS aktualisieren RAM Settings inkl aller Timings etc wieder updaten.
Bis ich mal zum testen komme...


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

die soll doch auch eiskalt bleiben  

hatte meine direkt in betrieb genommen, vll deswegen ist der chipgüte so top


----------



## Snowhack (12. Januar 2021)

Aktuell Lagernd:   € 1.379,-
16GB Sapphire Radeon RX 6900 XT NITRO+ OC SE GDDR6 PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail)​








						16GB Sapphire Radeon RX 6900 XT NITRO+ OC GDDR6 PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 6900 XT | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von Sapphire | 16GB Sapphire Radeon RX 6900 XT NITRO+ OC GDDR6 PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 130 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## elmobank (12. Januar 2021)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Aktuell Lagernd:   € 1.379,-
> 16GB Sapphire Radeon RX 6900 XT NITRO+ OC SE GDDR6 PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail)​
> 
> 
> ...


Für eine Luftgekühlte Variante ist das schon genial - Kühler soll sehr gut performen und OC im Rahmen von Luft soll auch gut möglich sein. Also leise und kühl @Stock.

Nachteil: Definitiv Platz - die Karte ist laut Angabe 31cm lang - das ist schon eine Hausnummer und will auch in kleinen Gehäusen erst einmal gefunden werden.
Umbau auf Wasser lohnt bei der Karte dann wohl eher weniger, da erst einmal ein Kühlblock gefunden werden muss und der Gewinn wird auch relative klein sein.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> moin, mir ist mal aufgefallen das der standartakt/boost bei den referenzkarten 6800xt  im treiber nicht identisch ist. habe 4 karten verglichen und ich habe werte von 2379,2414,2419 und 2424mhz. wie sieht das bei euch aus? kann man so vllt auf die güte des chips schließen? alle karten verhalten sich ähnlich was das oc angeht mit der radeon software.


Interessant.

@Edelhamster Hmm ok,hab das nicht benutzt bei den NV Karten, aber gut zu wissen.


----------



## arthur95 (12. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> moin, mir ist mal aufgefallen das der standartakt/boost bei den referenzkarten 6800xt  im treiber nicht identisch ist. habe 4 karten verglichen und ich habe werte von 2379,2414,2419 und 2424mhz. wie sieht das bei euch aus? kann man so vllt auf die güte des chips schließen? alle karten verhalten sich ähnlich was das oc angeht mit der radeon software.


hab zwar eine 6900XT

bei mir ist der Max-Boost in Default-Settings:
2509mhz


----------



## Dudelll (12. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> hab zwar eine 6900XT
> 
> bei mir ist der Max-Boost in Default-Settings:
> 2509mhz


Bei mir auch


----------



## drstoecker (12. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Interessant.
> 
> @Edelhamster Hmm ok,hab das nicht benutzt bei den NV Karten, aber gut zu wissen.


Hab mal oben noch Fotos hinzugefügt!

@Duvar 

Denk bitte dran das heute noch ein Baby landet.


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Hattet ihr das auch mal. Treiber Absturz und dann war die Software weg. Konnte den Kram auch nicht manuell starten. Hab jetzt mal mit ddu uninstaller deinstalliert. Hoffe kommt wieder... Edit ist wieder da. Man man man fängt ja gut an


----------



## arthur95 (12. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hattet ihr das auch mal. Treiber Absturz und dann war die Software weg. Konnte den Kram auch nicht manuell starten. Hab jetzt mal mit ddu uninstaller deinstalliert. Hoffe kommt wieder... Edit ist wieder da. Man man man fängt ja gut an


hatte ich einmal! Bei OC-Versuch gabs einen Absturz. Danach ging alles wieder aber Radeon-Settings ließen sich nicht öffnen! Nach Neustart auch keine Besserung! Alles lief problemlos aber die AMD-Settings öffneten sich nicht!
Nach DDU und Neuinstallation passte bei mir alles wieder!


----------



## elmobank (12. Januar 2021)

Bei meiner 6900XT steht im Treiber, wenn ich nichts gemacht habe, ein maximaler Takt von 2564 MHz drin.

Keine Ahnung, ob dies etwas mit der Chipgüte zu tun hat, @Stock boostet meine Karte im letzten Tomb Raider bei 2400 bis 2500 MHz, reizt die 255 Watt aber auch permanent aus und der Hotspot liegt bei bis zu 93°C nach ungefähr 2 Stunden. Karte wird dann etwas hörbar.


arthur95 schrieb:


> hatte ich einmal! Bei OC-Versuch gabs einen Absturz. Danach ging alles wieder aber Radeon-Settings ließen sich nicht öffnen! Nach Neustart auch keine Besserung! Alles lief problemlos aber die AMD-Settings öffneten sich nicht!
> Nach DDU und Neuinstallation passte bei mir alles wieder!



Beim OC oder UV kann der Treiber resetten, hatte ich mehrmals durch Unwissenheit verursacht xD

Es dauert dann eine kurze Zeit, es tauchten auch 2x das Radeon Symbol in der Leiste auf, verschwinden dann aber und es ist nur noch eines da - dies kann ich dann wieder aufrufen.


----------



## arthur95 (12. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Bei meiner 6900XT steht im Treiber, wenn ich nichts gemacht habe, ein maximaler Takt von 2564 MHz drin.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, ob dies etwas mit der Chipgüte zu tun hat, @Stock boostet meine Karte im letzten Tomb Raider bei 2400 bis 2500 MHz, reizt die 255 Watt aber auch permanent aus und der Hotspot liegt bei bis zu 93°C nach ungefähr 2 Stunden. Karte wird dann etwas hörbar.
> 
> ...


cool hast du eine AMD Karte? Das ist ja spitze


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Kann mir mal jmd den Link zum aktuellsten MPT geben bitte?
Edit: Hab schon.
Bei mir ist alles ausgegraut im MPT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MAAAN sagt doch das ich mein BIOS erstmal mit GPU-Z abspeichern muss und dann laden^^
Steht so net im Guide drin oder?


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

bei meine 6900xt sind es 2524 mhz.

ansonsten habe ich mal cogo gute 2 std auf 2,75 hz laufen lassen, lief ohne probleme.

und bei sehr lastige games wie rdr2, sind es nur ca 2,6ghz drin bei 293watt limit, das bedeutet würde ich die karte ihren freien lauf lassen, wären auch da sicher 2,7 bis 2,8ghz in jedes game stabil.

und solche hoche takt habe ich zb im 3dmark noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Wie übernehme ich Settings im MPT, da tut sich nix nachdem ich die Werte eingetragen habe.
Write SPPT?


----------



## BrandWolle (12. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> bei meine 6900xt sind es 2524 mhz.
> 
> ansonsten habe ich mal cogo gute 2 std auf 2,75 hz laufen lassen, lief ohne probleme.
> 
> ...


Deine 2,75ghz zeigt er auch im Spiel an, oder ist das nur der Wert im Slider vom Wattmann?
Weil in den BIOS der 6900XT sind max 2660mhz hinterlegt.


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

in echt zeit von amd  slider wattman anzeige im spiel und zwar konstant !

ich lade mal schnell ein 4min clip im youtube hoch


----------



## Sebliner (12. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Write SPPT?


Richtig, und danach noch Neustart 😉


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Leute ich hatte vom wem MPT Werte abgeschaut, hab aber im Wattman dann nur noch die Fast Timings aktiviert, muss ich da dennoch Power Slider auf +15 ziehen oder noch andere Einstellungen im Wattman machen?
TS Extreme lief ohne Bildfehler durch, glaub die LVL2 Timings waren doch aktiv oder?
Score ist aber dennoch relativ low. Muss testen ob mit langsamerem RAM höhere Scores rauskommen, aos CPU läuft stock mit 2133mhz ram und grottigen timings.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sehen die Settings von dem Typen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich also noch im Wattman was ändern nachdem ich das alles eingetragen habe (+ write geklickt habe) und neu gestartet habe


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

@BrandWolle,​
hier bitte 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p0yptfTpPHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

*Gib mal alle Settings wattman mpt pls*


----------



## arthur95 (12. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> @BrandWolle,​
> hier bitte
> 
> 
> ...



GPU-Auslastung ist aber auch beinahe immer unter 50%.Einmal kurz 74%.

Dennoch scheint deine Karte recht taktstabil!
Was sind deine genauen Settings im Wattman?

eine zu 99% ausgelastete Karte schafft meiner Erfahrung mit dem Stockkühler und dem Stock-Powerlimit maximal 2550mhz dauer!
kurzeitige boost spikes auf bis zu 2630mhz sind aber schon möglich!

Habe leider in vielen Spielen ein CPU-Bottleneck: 3900X WQHD


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

das habe ich doch auf mein post nr 4.421 auch erwähnt 
einfach den max takt auf 2800mhz und den min takt auf 2700mhz bei max voltage von 1175v und 15% leistungsgrenze, dann noch die lüfter kurve so angepasst, das es mit lautstärke und kühlung past.

habe noch ein crysis remastered hoch geladen, wo es konstant auf 2,64ghz leuft !

das wird aber dauern bis heute abend oder morgen, bis youtube das in 4k verarbeiten wird, da ich es mit 100mbits+60fps aufgenommen habe und die datei 9gb gross geworden ist für 12min clip.

und das ganze hatt satte 5 fps geraubt bei den minimum fps 

also schön 5 fps dazu rechnen bei den minimum fps


----------



## BrandWolle (12. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> das habe ich doch auf mein post nr 4.421 auch erwähnt
> einfach den max takt auf 2800mhz und den min takt auf 2700mhz bei max voltage von 1175v und 15% leistungsgrenze, dann noch die lüfter kurve so angepasst, das es mit lautstärke und kühlung past.
> 
> habe noch ein crysis remastered hoch geladen, wo es konstant auf 2,64ghz leuft !
> ...


Kannst du bitte deine kompletten MPT Einträge hier reinstellen?
Weil ich laufe komplett ins Taktlimit und nicht ins PL


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

ich habe noch nie ein mpt benutzt oder runtergeladen!

alles wird nur mit den amd wattmann bedient !!!


----------



## elmobank (12. Januar 2021)

@gecan 
Magst du mal Port Royal oder Timespy Extreme/Firestrike Extrem laufen lassen?
Mich würden die Punkte interessieren, nicht das du durch min und max etwas Leistung verlierst.


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

ich habe 10600 punkte im port royal.








						Result not found
					






					www.3dmark.com
				




hier limitiert ganz klar der 5800x in vielen fällen.

ansonsten, mir ist alles bewusst, welche spiele ich spiele, und welche settings die spiele benötigen.

aber aber...

und zwar ich zocke alle spiele mit uv+oc, sprich, -10% powerlimit bei 1,1v und min takt von 500mhz und max takt von 2550mhz, und damit rennt jedes game mit ca 2,35-2,45ghz konstant stabil bei max 230watt !!! 

alles andere nur für ergo benchmark usw.


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> ich habe 10600 punkte im port royal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kommst du darauf? Mehr GPU Limit als dort geht kaum 
Der Abstand zur 3090 sieht doch plausibel aus: https://www.3dmark.com/pr/719581


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

absolut !

jenach bench und spiel ist auf beiden unterschiedlichen gpu architektur, mal der mal der andere besser.

das ist dir doch hoffentlich klar oder ?


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> absolut !
> 
> jenach bench und spiel ist auf beiden unterschiedlichen gpu architektur, mal der mal der andere besser.
> 
> das ist dir doch hoffentlich klar oder ?


Wieso sollte mir das nicht klar sein? Du hast doch behauptet das du im Port Royal im CPU Limit bist, was nun mal nicht stimmt.


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2021)

nicht direkt, aber in den meisten benchmark und spielen definitive.


----------



## elmobank (12. Januar 2021)

@gecan 
Hast du das ganze mit dem berühmten SAM getestet?
Taktmäßig scheint die Karte unter Last sich nicht wirklich von der Masse ab zu setzen.
Solange keine volle Last drauf ist, wirst du nicht in Powerlimit laufen und die 27xx MHz werden sogar anliegen, da hilft dir dann das min und max zum Einstellen, dafür wirst du dann auch bei Teillast mehr Watt verbrauchen.


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2021)

So die Tage kann ich dann auch etwas mitreden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist zwar viel zu teuer, aber ich will endlich einen Vergleich zwischen AMD und Nvidia im CPU Limit machen. Betrachtet werden natürlich auch die verschiedenen Apis, also DX11/12 und Vulkan.


----------



## arthur95 (12. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> So die Tage kann ich dann auch etwas mitreden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice 6900XT Nitro, in der Bling Bling Edition, wirst dann ein wenig aufräumen mit dem AMD 69er ;D


NVIDIA Karten können besser mit CPU-Limit umgehen!


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> NVIDIA Karten können besser mit CPU-Limit umgehen!


Nein, das galt früher unter DX11, in den Low Level Apis sieht die Welt etwas anders aus 
Ich werde dann hier wieder einen Test veröffentlich: https://www.capframex.com/blog


----------



## Onkel-Rick (12. Januar 2021)

Hat eigentlich schon Mal jemand heraus gefunden welche Karte besser ist?
Die 6900XT Nitro+ von Sapphire? Oder die 6900XT Merc 319 von XFX?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon Mal jemand heraus gefunden welche Karte besser ist?
> Die 6900XT Nitro+ von Sapphire? Oder die 6900XT Merc 319 von XFX?
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Rick


Besser liegt im Auge des Betrachters.

@blautemple 

@gecan Im Port Royal gibt es kein CPU Limit.




arthur95 schrieb:


> NVIDIA Karten können besser mit CPU-Limit umgehen!


Nicht mehr.


----------



## BigYundol (12. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon Mal jemand heraus gefunden welche Karte besser ist?
> Die 6900XT Nitro+ von Sapphire? Oder die 6900XT Merc 319 von XFX?
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Rick



Jepp kommt auf die persönlichen Präferenzen an.
Ich betrachte bsw. die Referenz 6900 XT als "am Besten". Da sie eh unter Wasser käme brauch ich kein teureres Custom, das PCB ist sehr hochwertig bestückt, sowie augenscheinlich teils minimal kleiner ist, und wenn die Wohnung mal zu kalt werden sollte, kann ich mit dem MPT auch bei der mehr Strom reinpumpen als original vorgesehen.


----------



## <Phoenix> (12. Januar 2021)

16GB MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT GAMING X Trio DDR6 (Retail) - RX 6800 XT | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von MSI | 16GB MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT GAMING X Trio DDR6 (Retail) :: Lagernd :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Gaming Trio 6800XT lagernd!


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Komme kaum zum testen hier. Ohne SAM und cpu ryzen 3600 stock 4.2GHz mit nur 2133MHz ram, macht cpu takt und ram oc + SAM noch einen Unterschied in Port Royal? Hab jetzt ohne MPT getestet, also nur mit dem Treiber.
So berauschend ist es nicht, aber die Temps sind echt extrem mMn. Kann ich noch was rausholen mit MPT und CPU/RAM OC + SAM? Wie hoch musste ich den VRAM takten damit ich die schnelleren Timings behalte, da war doch was oder? 2134 oder so, oder ging das nur mit MPT?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann auch den Takt im Treiber bei der Spannung auf zB 2700MHz stellen, bringt nur nix, ca selber score.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> 16GB MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT GAMING X Trio DDR6 (Retail) - RX 6800 XT | Mindfactory.de
> 
> 
> Radeon RX Serie von MSI | 16GB MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT GAMING X Trio DDR6 (Retail) :: Lagernd :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen
> ...


Von den aktuell verfügbaren bei MF die schlechteste und teuerste Wahl derzeit. Die Trio kann nicht überzeugen wie ich finde.


Duvar schrieb:


> Komme kaum zum testen hier. Ohne SAM und cpu ryzen 3600 stock 4.2GHz mit nur 2133MHz ram, macht cpu takt und ram oc + SAM noch einen Unterschied in Port Royal? Hab jetzt ohne MPT getestet, also nur mit dem Treiber.
> So berauschend ist es nicht, aber die Temps sind echt extrem mMn. Kann ich noch was rausholen mit MPT und CPU/RAM OC + SAM? Wie hoch musste ich den VRAM takten damit ich die schnelleren Timings behalte, da war doch was oder? 2134 oder so, oder ging das nur mit MPT?
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Karte wird aber ganz schön heiß dafürt dass du die Lüfter auf Max hast.


----------



## Hyper87 (12. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Karte ein referenz PCB hat? 

*16GB Sapphire Radeon RX 6900 XT NITRO+ OC GDDR6 PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail)

ich möchte mir nämlich in den nächsten Wochen, falls die Preise fallen natürlich, eine kaufen und den EK-Quantum Vector RX 6800/6900 D-RGB - AMD Radeon Edition
draufhauen. 

Die Referenzkarten von AMD gibt es ja gar nicht mehr zum kaufen. *


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Von den aktuell verfügbaren bei MF die schlechteste und teuerste Wahl derzeit. Die Trio kann nicht überzeugen wie ich finde.
> 
> Deine Karte wird aber ganz schön heiß dafürt dass du die Lüfter auf Max hast.


Ja sage ich ja, muss wahrscheinlich Casebelüftung aufpolieren bzw schneller rotieren lassen. Hab hier mal noch ein etwas besseren Score. Also wie schauts aus mit den Antworten zu meinen Fragen, kann die mir pls wer beantworten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss den oberen Deckellüfter wahrscheinlich wieder aussaugend einstellen und overall etwas schneller rotieren lassen, die laufen net auf max, dachte GPU @ max Lüfter reicht. Vllt mal Seitenteil später aufmachen, wie gesagt grad schlecht mit testen, hab immer mal so Zeit für 1 run nebenher und muss während des runs Kind betreuen.


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2021)

Jamborce schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Karte ein referenz PCB hat?
> 
> *16GB Sapphire Radeon RX 6900 XT NITRO+ OC GDDR6 PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail)
> ...


Nein, die hat ein Custom PCB.


----------



## Hyper87 (12. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Komme kaum zum testen hier. Ohne SAM und cpu ryzen 3600 stock 4.2GHz mit nur 2133MHz ram, macht cpu takt und ram oc + SAM noch einen Unterschied in Port Royal? Hab jetzt ohne MPT getestet, also nur mit dem Treiber.
> So berauschend ist es nicht, aber die Temps sind echt extrem mMn. Kann ich noch was rausholen mit MPT und CPU/RAM OC + SAM? Wie hoch musste ich den VRAM takten damit ich die schnelleren Timings behalte, da war doch was oder? 2134 oder so, oder ging das nur mit MPT?
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du bitte mal einen Time Spy benchmark machen?


blautemple schrieb:


> Nein, die hat ein Custom PCB.


Ok. Und der Wasserkühler passt ja nur für die Referenzkarten oder? 
So viel ich weiß gibt es auch aktuell keine anderen Wasserkühler oder?


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2021)

Jamborce schrieb:


> Ok. Und der Wasserkühler passt ja nur für die Referenzkarten oder?
> So viel ich weiß gibt es auch aktuell keine anderen Wasserkühler oder?


Nein, die Wasserkühler passen dementsprechend natürlich nicht.
Aktuell gibt es aber zumindest von Alphacool einen passenden Kühler: Alphacool Wasserkühler für Sapphire AMD Radeon RX 6800XT Nitro+ | AMD Fullsize | Grafikkarten Wasserkühler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Aber das ist halt Alphaschrott


----------



## Dudelll (12. Januar 2021)

Jamborce schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Karte ein referenz PCB hat?
> 
> *16GB Sapphire Radeon RX 6900 XT NITRO+ OC GDDR6 PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail)
> ...


Ebay Kleinanzeigen ist Grad voll mit 6900xts vom letzten drop  heute schon welche für unter 1200 gesehen. Würd ich an deiner Stelle mal schauen, musst halt evtl nur hoffen das jmd bei dir in der Nähe wohnt.


----------



## big-maec (12. Januar 2021)

Mal eine Verständnisfrage, schaue mir gerade das Verhalten von GPU Spannung und Takt an, wenn ich Furmark mit einem kleinen Fenster Starte 640x480 dann ist der Takt und die GPU Spannung höher als mit einem größeren Fenster 1920x1080 dann ist der Takt und die GPU Spannung niedriger.
Hätte das jetzt genau anders herum erwartet, warum ist das so?

EDIT: Bei einer Custom Auflösung von 320x200 habe ich das Maximum von 2500MHz und 1175 mV die Leistung liegt dann aber auch nur bei 263W.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (12. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> bei mir ist der Max-Boost in Default-Settings:
> 2509mhz





Dudelll schrieb:


> Bei mir auch





elmobank schrieb:


> Bei meiner 6900XT steht im Treiber, wenn ich nichts gemacht habe, ein maximaler Takt von 2564 MHz drin.





gecan schrieb:


> bei meine 6900xt sind es 2524 mhz.



Bei meiner sind es 2519MHz.

Lustig. Bei der VII war der Takt fest und die Spannung verschieden, hier ist die Spannung fest und der Takt unterschiedlich. Denke aber nicht daß das grundsätzlich was über die OC-Fähigkeiten aussagt...


----------



## Onkel-Rick (12. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Besser liegt im Auge des Betrachters.



Naja ich meinte damit welche hat das bessere Kühldesign in Bezug auf Lautstärke und Temperatur..... leistungsmäßig werden die sich sicherlich nichts nehmen.

Ich stehe vor der Wahl eine Merc oder eine Nitro und unter der Nitro dann zwei slim Lüfter die zusätzliche Luft rein pusten.
Was bringt mehr?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2021)

Die Merc hat denke ich den stärkeren Kühler, die Nitro ist rundere Karte out of the Box.

@Duvar  Meiner Meinung nach stimmt etwas mit der Kühlung der Karte nicht, die Werte scheinen mir deutlich zu hoch. Kann das mal jemand hier mit einer Referenz kommentieren?


----------



## Ericius161 (12. Januar 2021)

Wenn ich die wenigen Tests richtig verstehe, ist die Nitro + die leiseste, wobei aber zwischen powercolor, sapphire und xfx eigentlich kein relevanter Unterschied zu bestehen scheint. Das heißt, wenn unter der Nitro noch platz für zusätzliche Lüfter ist, unter der Merc aber nicht, dürfte ersteres effektiver kühlen. Aber keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich Sinn ergibt. 
Wieso gibt es eigentlich noch gar keine Tests/ Reviews zu den Custom 6900ern? Sind die einfach so identisch zu der jeweiligen 6800xt, dass das nicht lohnt?


----------



## <Phoenix> (12. Januar 2021)

Ich bin mit der Merc total zufrieden.  Lüfter haben nie die 1100Rpm geknackt und die Junction Temperatur hat noch keine 90°C gesehen, auch nach stundenlangem Cyberpunk daddeln nicht. 
Sehe in der karte einiges an Potenzial. Lüfterkurve geht bis knapp 3600Rpm. Also mehr als genug Reserve.
Bei 100% Ansteuerung ist das Ding aber auch unfassbar laut


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Echt stimmt was nicht mit dem Kühler? Kommt mir auch spanisch vor. Wäre nett wenn es einer mit nee Referenz 6900XT vergleicht. Die temps sind auch mit max Gehäuse Lüfter schlecht.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (12. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Merc total zufrieden.  Lüfter haben nie die 1100Rpm geknackt und die Junction Temperatur hat noch keine 90°C gesehen, auch nach stundenlangem Cyberpunk daddeln nicht.
> Sehe in der karte einiges an Potenzial. Lüfterkurve geht bis knapp 3600Rpm. Also mehr als genug Reserve.
> Bei 100% Ansteuerung ist das Ding aber auch unfassbar laut


Das klingt ja schon Mal super.....hast du die dabei übertaktet?
Meine Referenzkarte knackt die 90 Grad locker auf der junction Temperatur.
Lüfter laufen meist um die 1600rpm....und das ohne OC.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## <Phoenix> (12. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Echt stimmt was nicht mit dem Kühler? Kommt mir auch spanisch vor. Wäre nett wenn es einer mit nee Referenz 6900XT vergleicht. Die temps sind auch mit max Gehäuse Lüfter schlecht.


Mach mal eine flotte Sichtprüfung ob die Lüfter auch alle laufen und auch merkbar hochschalten bei thermischer Last. Ansonsten mal schauen ob die Wärmeleitpads alle augenscheinlich da sind, wo sie sein sollen.
Weiß aber nicht ob man da bei der Ref. überhaupt etwas sehen kann.




> Das klingt ja schon Mal super.....hast du die dabei übertaktet?
> Meine Referenzkarte knackt die 90 Grad locker auf der junction Temperatur.
> Lüfter laufen meist um die 1600rpm....und das ohne OC.


Meine XFX 6800 ist NICHT übertaktet. Sehe da aktuell keinen Bedarf dran, da alles was ich aktuell nutze die Karte nicht an ihre Grenzen bringt. Der Verbrauch von UNTER 200W sei hierbei auch erwähnt!! 180W im Schnitt.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (12. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Mach mal eine flotte Sichtprüfung ob die Lüfter auch alle laufen und auch merkbar hochschalten bei thermischer Last. Ansonsten mal schauen ob die Wärmeleitpads alle augenscheinlich da sind, wo sie sein sollen.
> Weiß aber nicht ob man da bei der Ref. überhaupt etwas sehen kann.
> 
> 
> ...


Ach du hast ne 6800....gut die macht etwas weniger Wärme als eine 6900XT.
Also meine 6900 bekomme ich schon klein bei 4k ultra....sogar bei einem alten Spiel wie Mass effect andromeda hat sie manchmal zu knaubeln. 


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Januar 2021)

PULSE AMD Radeon RX 6800 (sapphiretech.com)

Sorry, wie ist die Pulse 6800  und Pulse 6800 XT so
Auch Kunststoff wie die Nitro OC+ 
oder besseres Material

Zudem die MSI Trio X 6800 mit 324 mm Länge bei uns für 776 Euro kaufbar, oder Reservierbar besser gesagt...


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Leute im idle geht mein VRAM net runter, muss ich das mit CRU machen?
Hab ein 3440x1440 100Hz Monitor, wenn ich auch 60Hz stelle gehts runter auf 900MHz+, was mir auch hoch erscheint. (nix offen im Hintergrund außer der AMD Treiber)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: CRU Fix hat geklappt auf 71 blanks.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arthur95 (12. Januar 2021)

@Duvar 
die Temps scheinen zu hoch!

Ich weiß nicht wie lange du die Karte in Betrieb genommen hast und mit welcher Lüftereinstellung.

Mit Stock (255w) erreicht bei mir die Junction nicht mehr als 93 grad. Und die Edge Temp 77 grad. Hab aber gutes Gehäuse mit gutem Airflow!
Das aber mit dem quasi unhörbaren Lüfterumdrehungen von 1200rpm. Wenn ich die erhöhe sinkt die Temperatur massiv.

Mach mal Stock einen Furmark Burn in Test und sag dann deine Temps!


Zum dem Memory Clock Idle habe ich auch schon meine Erfahrungen gesammelt! Das liegt aber am Panel des Monitors und den Vblanks Timings! Ist normal


----------



## elmobank (12. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Echt stimmt was nicht mit dem Kühler? Kommt mir auch spanisch vor. Wäre nett wenn es einer mit nee Referenz 6900XT vergleicht. Die temps sind auch mit max Gehäuse Lüfter schlecht.



Sieht eher nach einem Belüftungsproblem aus, gerade die Referenz ist da sehr pingelig.

Teste es mal, indem du die Gehäuseseite offen lässt und dann die Temps @Stock testest.
Normalerweise sollte die Karte bei Stock mit ausreichender Belüftung im Hotspot bei 88 bis 95°C und GPU bei 72 bis 78°C liegen.


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Ich hab mal die Settings von gbm genommen und nen TS X run gemacht siehe letztes Bild hier von ihm https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...na2-laberthread.577672/page-103#post-10628246 Einziger Unterschied zu seinen MPT Settings, ich habe 80°C Zieltemp gemacht.

Seitenteil offen und die Temps sind deutlich besser, wobei hab ja 1.037V eingestellt aber gleichzeitig 300W. Hat das Teil jetzt ca 340W TBP geschluckt trotz 1.037V?, Weil dann wären die Temps gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arthur95 (12. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die Settings von gbm genommen und nen TS X run gemacht siehe letztes Bild hier von ihm https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...na2-laberthread.577672/page-103#post-10628246 Einziger Unterschied zu seinen MPT Settings, ich habe 80°C Zieltemp gemacht.
> 
> Seitenteil offen und die Temps sind deutlich besser, wobei hab ja 1.037V eingestellt aber gleichzeitig 300W. Hat das Teil jetzt ca 340W TBP geschluckt trotz 1.037V?, Weil dann wären die Temps gut.
> 
> ...


schaut jetzt nicht mehr dramatisch aus, vor allem in Anbetracht der 300w Asic! Vergleichen kann man es aber nur wenn man die exakt gleichen Einstellungen nimmt! Kann dazu also nichts sagen! 

Grundsätzlich umso niedriger die Temperatur umso besser. 

Junction unter 60 grad----> Göttlich
Junction unter 70 grad --->hervorragend
Junction unter 80 grad----> sehr gut
Junction unter 90---> gut
Junction unter 100---> befriedigend
Junction unter 110 Genügend
Über 110 taktet sie sich stark zurück!


----------



## elmobank (12. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die Settings von gbm genommen und nen TS X run gemacht siehe letztes Bild hier von ihm https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...na2-laberthread.577672/page-103#post-10628246 Einziger Unterschied zu seinen MPT Settings, ich habe 80°C Zieltemp gemacht.
> 
> Seitenteil offen und die Temps sind deutlich besser, wobei hab ja 1.037V eingestellt aber gleichzeitig 300W. Hat das Teil jetzt ca 340W TBP geschluckt trotz 1.037V?, Weil dann wären die Temps gut.
> 
> ...



Bei 295 Watt GPU brauchst du dich über die Temps nicht wundern xD 
Der Kühler und deine Gehäuselüftung kommt damit an seine Grenzen, dem kannst du eigentlich nur mit einem offenen Gehäuse entgegenwirken.


----------



## arthur95 (12. Januar 2021)

Stock Temps mit 293Powerlimit im Furmark in meiner Gehäusesituation

max Edge: 78
max Junction: 97
max. Lüfterdrehzahl: 1678rpm


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Jop mit offenem Seitenteil spüre ich was für ne Hitze der Giftzwerg nach oben hin abgibt.
Muss meine Lüfter anpassen und nen Bonus Lüfter einbauen vllt wirds dann was.

Habe aber mal auf 1V reduziert die Settings von gbm, der Verbrauch Temps etc sind deutlich besser geworden, die max Werte täuschen aber beim Verbrauch, im Vgl zu 1.037V sind es Stellenweise 30W- 40W weniger wenn ich mich nicht irre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gurdi hatte doch was gesagt und zwar iwas beim SoC reduzieren um mehr Saft für den Chip zu haben, was war das nochmal und auf wv?

Ist das eine Referenz Karte arthur?


----------



## arthur95 (12. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist das eine Referenz Karte arthur?


ja ist eine Referenz-Karte!


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2021)

Wie weit kann man eigentlich runter mit der Spannung, bis jetzt läuft TS X stabil durch^^
Max Power war 289W aber im Schnitt sind deutlich weniger geworden als noch mit 1.037V, bin nun bei 980mV^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Score passt noch. Laut review erreicht die 6900XT stock ca 8844 Grafikscore, da bin ich ja deutlich drüber noch, musst stärker undervolten. Wobei die Psychos hier haben 10k geknackt, aber ich bin ein Psycho der in die andere Richtung schwimmt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Echt stimmt was nicht mit dem Kühler? Kommt mir auch spanisch vor. Wäre nett wenn es einer mit nee Referenz 6900XT vergleicht. Die temps sind auch mit max Gehäuse Lüfter schlecht.


Mit dem Seitenteil das hatte ich mir schon gedacht! Was war eigtl mit der Geburt heute?
Was macht dein Netzteil, ist das noch nicht ausgestiegen?


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mit dem Seitenteil das hatte ich mir schon gedacht! Was war eigtl mit der Geburt heute?
> Was macht dein Netzteil, ist das noch nicht ausgestiegen?


Also meine Frau kam Mittags nochmals zurück und 2-3 Std später ging sie wieder ins KH.
Kann jederzeit losgehen oder auch nicht. Nächste Untersuchung ist um 7 Uhr, falls nix passiert bis dahin.

Netzteil hat 0 Probleme gemacht, selbst stark übertaktet, weiß net was die Leute haben, 500W rockt die Bude^^
Teste jetzt mal ob 970mV laufen, bei 960 ist es mir im 2. GPU Test abgeschmiert.


----------



## elmobank (13. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also meine Frau kam Mittags nochmals zurück und 2-3 Std später ging sie wieder ins KH.
> Kann jederzeit losgehen oder auch nicht. Nächste Untersuchung ist um 7 Uhr, falls nix passiert bis dahin.
> 
> Netzteil hat 0 Probleme gemacht, selbst stark übertaktet, weiß net was die Leute haben, 500W rockt die Bude^^
> Teste jetzt mal ob 970mV laufen, bei 960 ist es mir im 2. GPU Test abgeschmiert.



Na, dann wollen wir mal die Daumen drücken, das es möglichst schnell geht bei deiner Frau 

Dann gibts doppelte Freude.


Welche CPU nutzt du und welches Netzteil genau?
Der Vorteil bei den AMD Karten sind die Kodensatoren, die für die Spannungsglättung da sind, dadurch gibt es nicht diese extremen Ausreißer wie bei den nvidia Karten. Bin gespannt, wann nvidia die Kondensatoren in ähnlicher Form verbauen xD

Alles in allem kann es nach zig Stunden zrotzdem passieren, das dir das NT ausgeht, wenn 2 Spitzen von CPU und GPU mal zeitgleich oder direkt nacheinander "Hallo, hier sind wir!" sagen - aber zumindest dann weißt du, woran es liegt xD


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

Nutze nen 3600 1.1V 4.4GHz 3600 XMP im Moment, muss CPU und RAM noch tunen, aber mal was anderes, ob seht ihr ja die TSX Resultate. Was haltet ihr von einem 8.1k GPU Score, sind ca 10% die ich ggü stock opfere und hier mal was das Teil mir abverlangte, siehe da max Power und RPM + Temps^^
Spannung lag immer bei ca 0.8-0.85V

Aso ich habe ein 500W E10 Bequiet Netzteil. Habs net zum abstürzen bringen können mit Port Royal usw und das jenseits der 350W GPU Power.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dazu Gurdis 6800 UV Guide exakt kopiert außer im Wattman musste ich 950mV eintragen (er 893mV)
Langsam machts Spaß, muss aber Heia machen nu, morgen bei Gelegenheit weiter.
Bin mit diesem radikalen UV etwas aus dem Sweetspot gerutscht denke ich, wobei wer weiß wie hoch das in Games taktet, denke aber 200W anstelle der 165W würden der 6900XT besser schmecken und wahrscheinlich noch ordentlich was rauskitzeln.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Januar 2021)

Habe die 6800 Referenz
Zuschlagen oder einfach Kaufen für Kollegen  
Sollten diese Tage hoffentlich auch verfügbar werden...





__





						NEXT Hardware e Software
					






					www.nexths.it
				




Die 6800XT Gaming Trio X kostet 935 Euro im Shop ...
Aber ob das NT reicht  BQ Dark Power Pro 11 650 Watt.


FULL HD und 1175 U/Min
58 GPU aber T-Junction ?

Wichtig wäre Ultra HD und da auch die Werte von GPU und T-Junction zu haben.
Ist zudem eine 6800XT Trio X - nicht jene OHNE XT

MSI RX 6800 XT — Gaming X Trio — First Look & Unboxing - YouTube


----------



## blautemple (13. Januar 2021)

Sehr schön, die 6900 XT ist in Zustellung. Ich bin schon gespannt wie die sich, verglichen mit der 3090, im CPU Limit so macht. Vllt mache ich auch ein paar GPU Vergleiche. Gerade jetzt wo Res Bar Ende Februar bis Anfang März auf Nvidia kommt gibt es ja diverse interessante Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Einfach nur die GPU Leistung zu vergleichen ist ja leider recht langweilig, weil eindeutig...


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

Baby kam gestern nach 01.45Uhr 

Leute 8.1k TSX Score mit 165W TGP, im Vergleich die 2080Ti hat ca 6.1k GPU Score soweit ich weiß, kann das sein, dass die echt so stark sind die Karten oder die 2080Ti so schwach?^^
Das ist 2080Ti Lvl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taktraten aber teilweise bis auf 1.2GHz runter^^


----------



## gecan (13. Januar 2021)

Duvar,​
glückwunsch und alles gute !

big navi hat einfach eine gewalte power für reines rohleistung in sache dx 11 und 12.

was port royal betrift mit raytracing und nv optimierte raytracing games, sollte man ganz schnell weg schauen 

der rest geht komplett ans ergo vorbei, wie sonst immer.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

Hier mal 150W TSX und PR. Deutlicher Uplift zu 125W TSX.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gecan (13. Januar 2021)

hehe so ist schön brav, denn das ist effizient von feinsten, was big navi da liefert 

und zeigt wo die reise hinführen wird bei rdna3 usw, sprich wir sehen bald bis zu 4ghz bei unter 200watt usw !


----------



## blautemple (13. Januar 2021)

@Duvar 
Ne, das ist meilenweit von einer 2080 Ti entfernt: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/12560062
Das war damals mein ganz normales 24/7 Setup.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

Ja ist aber OC, guck Resultat von der 2080Ti Stock.
Dein 24/7 OC Resultat habe ich dann mit den 150W erreicht.


----------



## blautemple (13. Januar 2021)

Stock hat die ca 6600 Punkte.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

6.3k in diesem Test, in einem Youtube Video 6.1k, Luxx Test auch 6.3k








						Benchmarks: UL 3DMark - Seite 8 - Hardwareluxx
					

GeForce RTX 2080 Ti von ASUS und MSI im Test.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohhh maaan meine alte 1080Ti UV (FE Niveau) nur 4.2k! Vllt schaffe ich das mit 75W^^


----------



## blautemple (13. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> 6.3k in diesem Test, in einem Youtube Video 6.1k, Luxx Test auch 6.3k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da vertraue ich dann doch eher PCGH: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/3DMa...ls/Punkte-Tabelle-Time-Spy-Benchmark-1357989/
Da passt die Steigerung auch deutlich besser. Ausgehend von 6300 Punkten wäre meine damalige 2080 Ti mal eben 23% schneller. Das kommt im Leben nicht hin


----------



## Dudelll (13. Januar 2021)

So sieht übrigens Überforderung aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein armer 3600 kotzt ein wenig vor sich hin und will nicht so wirklich hinterkommen ^^ Vermute das ich sogar in WQHD Ultra noch leicht im CPU Limit hänge -.-


----------



## DaHell63 (13. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dein 24/7 OC Resultat habe ich dann mit den 150W erreicht.


Chip Power ist nicht der Verbrauch der ganzen Karte.


----------



## elmobank (13. Januar 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Chip Power ist nicht der Verbrauch der ganzen Karte.


Das ist korrekt, es kommen noch einmal ungefähr 50 Watt drauf für den Rest der Karte.

Nicht desto trotz wäre das trotzdem immer noch ein sehr gutes Ergebnis 200 Watt zu 275 Watt, oder was zieht dann eine 2080 Ti (inkl OC = >300 Watt) ?


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Chip Power ist nicht der Verbrauch der ganzen Karte.


Ach echt? Das wussten wir alle natürlich nicht 
Gurdi meinte ca 40W, ist alles ein wenig schätzen und wenn man stark UV wie hier, kann es auch etwas anders aussehen.


----------



## blautemple (13. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, es kommen noch einmal ungefähr 50 Watt drauf für den Rest der Karte.
> 
> Nicht desto trotz wäre das trotzdem immer noch ein sehr gutes Ergebnis 200 Watt zu 275 Watt, oder was zieht dann eine 2080 Ti (inkl OC = >300 Watt) ?


Bei meinem Ergebnis hat die 330W gezogen.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Bei meinem Ergebnis hat die 330W gezogen.


War die wassergekühlt? Glück beim sample? Da kommen viele Faktoren oben drauf.


----------



## blautemple (13. Januar 2021)

Wassergekühlt, aber der Chip war nicht besonders gut. Gute Samples dürften da noch mal so ca 2 bis 3% im Extremfall rausholen.


----------



## Dudelll (13. Januar 2021)

Kannst vermutlich am besten Power an der Wand messen mit Karte @stock und das dann mit den uv Ergebnissen vergleichen. @stock zieht die 6900xt ja ziemlich genau 300w, aus dem Unterschied könnte man dann grob den Gedamtverbrauch der Karte bei uv ableiten.
Evtl ist das sogar genau genug um zu schauen ob wandlerverluste etc bei uv auch abnehmen.


----------



## DaHell63 (13. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, es kommen noch einmal ungefähr 50 Watt drauf für den Rest der Karte.
> 
> Nicht desto trotz wäre das trotzdem immer noch ein sehr gutes Ergebnis 200 Watt zu 275 Watt, oder was zieht dann eine 2080 Ti (inkl OC = >300 Watt) ?


Das mit mit UV gute Ergebnisse erziehlen kann ist ja bekannt. Meine RTX 3070 macht mit ~160W  bei Port Royal auch knapp mehr Punkte als PCGH mit ihrer stock RTX 3070.


----------



## gecan (13. Januar 2021)

so hier den crysis remastered mit aktivierten smt usw 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ZpBuOkzLQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



naja einfach mal ca 12 fps dazu rechnen bitte wegen smt on und 100mb/s aufnahme, dann sollte der reale fps wert anliegen.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

BOOOM 1080Ti Niveau^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HairforceOne (13. Januar 2021)

So... Ich gehöre hier dann wohl auch bald zu den Leuten die mitmischen. 

Ich konnte über die Firma eine 6800XT Nitro+ für 750 € inkl. USt. schießen. Leider noch ohne Liefertermin aber ich denke bis ich die im Regulären Handel zu dem Kurs bekomme haben wir wohl Mai/Juni. 

Angesetzt ist sie aktuell für den 28.01. - Ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2021)

Die 6900XT wird bei einer ASIC von ~150Watt etwa 180-185Watt Boardpower haben.
Wandler werden ineffizenter bei niedrigerer Spannung, jedoch wird auch weniger Enerige aufgenommen die Verluste hat.

Igor hat das kürzlich im Zuge meines 6800er UV Artikels nachgemessen gehabt.

@Duvar Gratz Zum Sohnemann.
Dein Build mit 165er ASIC gefällt mir. Das ist schon Bombe für 200Watt.


----------



## DARPA (13. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> BOOOM 1080Ti Niveau^^


Die Karte idlet ja nur 

P.S. Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs


----------



## Dudelll (13. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> BOOOM 1080Ti Niveau^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm vllt probier ich auch mal meine auf das Niveau von meiner v64 runter zu bekommen, eigentlich ne witzige Sache xD


----------



## arthur95 (13. Januar 2021)

blöde Frage,

Funktioniert SAM/ReSize Bar eigentlich mit 5600X auf B550 mit Vega?
Oder geht das nur mit Radeon 6000?


----------



## LordEliteX (13. Januar 2021)

Sagt eigentlich der TimeSpy Stress Test viel aus was Stabilität betrifft? Hab dort 99,5%


----------



## Dudelll (13. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> blöde Frage,
> 
> Funktioniert SAM/ReSize Bar eigentlich mit 5600X auf B550 mit Vega?
> Oder geht das nur mit Radeon 6000?


Anschalten kann man's auch mit ner vega.

Hatte das mal bei cb2077 getestet, da hatte es aber nix gebracht (mit nem ryzen 3600). Ich meine ich hatte das auch noch mit irgendwas anderem getestet wo die min fps tatsächlich besser geworden sind, muss ich nacher nochmal schauen.

Edit : 

Nvm. Hab CB2077, Forza und Sottr getestet, hat aber nirgendwo einen Unterschied gebracht, außer in Sottr, da aber auch <3% Veränderung, also eher Messtoleranz. Das zu aktivieren hat aber zumindest auch nix verschlechtert bei mir


----------



## gbm31 (13. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie weit kann man eigentlich runter mit der Spannung, bis jetzt läuft TS X stabil durch^^
> Max Power war 289W aber im Schnitt sind deutlich weniger geworden als noch mit 1.037V, bin nun bei 980mV^^


Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs!

Coole Sache. Deine Karte scheint gut zu gehen.

Ich war auch bei 1000mV, aber es gab sporadisch mal Treiber-Resets und andere kleine Nebeneffekte, vor allem bei kalter Hardware, die mit mehr Spannung einfach nicht mehr aufgetreten sind.

Mit 1037mV und 300W rennt die Karte taktstabil und kommt kaum an das PT-Limit.

Die 90°C Target bei 1500rpm sind für mich grade so ohrenverträglich bevor ich doch auf Wakü muss, das hängt natürlich vom Gehäuse ab und ist eh subiektiv empfunden.


----------



## sifusanders (13. Januar 2021)

so die 6900xt ist angekommen!
Stock Clock ist 2504Mhz, das scheint mir das bisher niedrigste zu sein. Läuft ja bei mir 



HairforceOne schrieb:


> Ich konnte über die Firma eine 6800XT Nitro+ für 750 € inkl. USt. schießen


super Preis!



Duvar schrieb:


> Baby kam gestern nach 01.45Uhr


Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Dudelll (13. Januar 2021)

Der Treiber findet die 6800xt scheinbar besser als die 6900xt :p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (13. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Stock Clock ist 2504Mhz, das scheint mir das bisher niedrigste zu sein. Läuft ja bei mir


Und ich hatte mich am Anfang gewundert, warum im Wattman so ne krumme Zahl wie 2504 MHz stehn.
Also ja, demnach hab ich dann wohl auch ne "Niete" gezogen. Aber immerhin ne Niete mit Potential


----------



## blautemple (13. Januar 2021)

Die ist echt leicht. Die 3090 Strix wiegt gefühlt das doppelte ^^


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die ist echt leicht. Die 3090 Strix wiegt gefühlt das doppelte ^^


Bin auch fast schwach geworden bei der Karte, aber ich muss stark sein


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

Was kann ich hier dran noch optimieren Leutze, oder seht ihr iwo Fehler?
Meine Fans laufen unter Last nur mit 500RPM, why?
Was kann ich hier dran noch probieren @Gurdi und Co?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2021)

Könntest die Min Frequenz an deinen Build anpassen, das kann nochmal ein paar Pünktchen raus holen. Ansonsten sieht das schon ziemlich gut aus und du hast eigentlich alle Werte beackert.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Könntest die Min Frequenz an deinen Build anpassen, das kann nochmal ein paar Pünktchen raus holen. Ansonsten sieht das schon ziemlich gut aus und du hast eigentlich alle Werte beackert.


Was genau und wie hoch, stell dir vor du sitzt bei mir hier vor dem Rechner. 
Aso das meinst du, ich komm nicht mehr klar mit Hund und Kind komplett allein seit 2 Tagen quasi.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2021)

Dafür musst du die Karte beobachten und deren Groundboost ausmachen, TS Extrem ist dafür ganz gut geeigenet, vor allem der zweite Run.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

Du fändest ja das 165W Setting so gut, aber die 150W Version ist doch kaum langsamer und mit 7.7K+ GPU Score eigentlich besser oder net? Sry schreibe nebenher am Handy und keine Zeit Fehler zu fixen.


----------



## arthur95 (13. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die ist echt leicht. Die 3090 Strix wiegt gefühlt das doppelte ^^




Sehr schöne Karte!!!

Da läuft ja Furmark schon auf der Verpackung   


Vl. kannst uns ja die den Stock GPU-Takt der Nitro verraten , also die im Wattman steht!


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

Bei mir sinds 2559MHz. Kp ob das wirklich was sagen soll.


----------



## sifusanders (13. Januar 2021)

kurzes Update:

komplett Stock, ohne Treiber neuinstall:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

Hier Stock Treiber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Gurdi Wegen dem Speicher hab ich noch ne Frage, in deinem UV Test hattest du glaub 2150 mit Fast Timings eingestellt (auch im Guide drin), du sprachst aber vorher davon, dass es besser wäre 2000MHz im Treiber mit Fast Timings zu nutzen, oder iwie sowas war da, was wäre jetzt am Besten nur um mal Klarheit zu haben. Thx.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Du fändest ja das 165W Setting so gut, aber die 150W Version ist doch kaum langsamer und mit 7.7K+ GPU Score eigentlich besser oder net?


Also ich finde das 165Watt Setting runder, zumal du da sicher noch etwas mehr Boostpotential hast bei dem ein oder anderen Game dann. Damit liegst du dann bei 200Watt, das ist doch ne runde Sache so.


Duvar schrieb:


> @Gurdi Wegen dem Speicher hab ich noch ne Frage, in deinem UV Test hattest du glaub 2150 mit Fast Timings eingestellt (auch im Guide drin), du sprachst aber vorher davon, dass es besser wäre 2000MHz im Treiber mit Fast Timings zu nutzen, oder iwie sowas war da, was wäre jetzt am Besten nur um mal Klarheit zu haben. Thx.


So wie du das hast, passt das schon. Es schafft sowieso keine Karte bisher mehr.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Januar 2021)

Duvar!

Herzlichen Gückwunsch 
a) zum Sohenman   
b) zur RX 6900 XT

in dieser Reihenfolge, Gell!
Oder doch verkehrt ,,,,  Hahaha


----------



## True Monkey (13. Januar 2021)

Andere Cpu .....und ich befürchte ein weiteres NT was nicht reicht da das Ding mehr Abstürzt als das es läuft
Naja ...mein Intel Sys war scheinbar nicht das Prob da es auf x570 genauso ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nagelneues Rog Strix 750w und ich bin überrascht
Ist das wirklich das Prob bzw reicht das wirklich nicht ?


Vllt helfen ja kleine Schläge auf den Hinterkopf ....das kann ich eigendlich ganz gut 
Wie gut das AMD Cpus meine Welt ist


----------



## Dudelll (13. Januar 2021)

Funktioniert das metrik overlay vom Treiber eigentlich bei euch, irgendwie verabschiedet sich die Software bei mir immer komplett wenn ich versuche das vom Spiel aus aufzurufen. Mit der vega und dem 12.1er Treiber ging's noch.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nagelneues Rog Strix 750w und ich bin überrascht
> Ist das wirklich das Prob bzw reicht das wirklich nicht ?


Das sollte eigentlich dicke reichen.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Januar 2021)

^^Dachte ich auch ....aber so langsam bleiben nur Graka oder Nt 

Aber leichte schubser bringen nicht wirklich was .....5,15Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (13. Januar 2021)

Eieiei, luftgekühlte Karten bin ich echt nicht mehr gewohnt 

Ergebnisse kommen dann zum WE. Ich muss mich erstmal etwas „eingrooven“


----------



## drstoecker (13. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Andere Cpu .....und ich befürchte ein weiteres NT was nicht reicht da das Ding mehr Abstürzt als das es läuft
> Naja ...mein Intel Sys war scheinbar nicht das Prob da es auf x570 genauso ist
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Probleme hast du genau?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (13. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Andere Cpu .....und ich befürchte ein weiteres NT was nicht reicht da das Ding mehr Abstürzt als das es läuft
> Naja ...mein Intel Sys war scheinbar nicht das Prob da es auf x570 genauso ist
> 
> 
> ...


Krass das es so viele, eigentlich ausreichende Netzteile gibt die es nicht packen....


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## True Monkey (13. Januar 2021)

Abstürze unabhängig von den settings der Karte
Also auch @stock Cpu/Gpu

Entweder startet das sys neu oder aber der treiber kackt ab 
Board Cpu ram alles schon getauscht und an der Kühlung kann es nicht liegen 

Aber wenn es mal läuft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ericius161 (13. Januar 2021)

Nettes Ding. Habe bisher nur das Silent Bios genutzt und damit ist sie unter Volllast leiser als die undervoltete 5700XT mit dem Accelero Xtreme V und nimmt deutlich weniger Platz weg (endlich kann ich das Front-USB-C meines Mainboards nutzen  ). 
Aber recht warm wird se... und der Ram taktet nicht herunter, was zu über 30 Watt im Idle führt? o.O
Gibt es dafür schon eine Lösung? 

Und bei mir ist es so, dass ich einige Spiele nun erstmal im Safe-Mode starten muss, weil der CX sonst die Verbindung verliert. Habe dann zwar den Ton des Spiels, aber kein Bild. Ist bisher bei Doom Eternal und GRID aufgetreten. SOTR und CP77 haben so funktioniert. 
Davon ab auf jeden Fall eine gute Angelegenheit, mit der ich sicherlich länger zufrieden sein werde, als mit der 5700xt.

Bin mal gespannt was das Undervolting so her geben wird. 

Außerdem sollten Leute mit Gigabyte-Mainboard wohl darauf achten, vor dem Graka-Tausch das UEFI auf Werkseinstellungen zu stellen. Mir ist es schon mehrmals passiert, dass es sonst ohne CMOS-Resett nicht mehr bootete, nachdem die Graka kurz draußen gewesen ist.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Nettes Ding. Habe bisher nur das Silent Bios genutzt und damit ist sie unter Volllast leiser als die undervoltete 5700XT mit dem Accelero Xtreme V und nimmt deutlich weniger Platz weg (endlich kann ich das Front-USB-C meines Mainboards nutzen  ).
> Aber recht warm wird se... und der Ram taktet nicht herunter, was zu über 30 Watt im Idle führt? o.O
> Gibt es dafür schon eine Lösung?
> 
> ...


Ja die Lösung findest du auf Seite 103 der post von gbm.


----------



## Ericius161 (13. Januar 2021)

Danke, werde ich mich morgen mal dran setzen. Was sind denn diese Blankings? Hat das Auswirkung auf die Bildqualität?


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Januar 2021)

Gehöre nun auch zum Club.
Edit: Bild folgt. Jedenfalls läuft die 6900XT Merc hier ordentlich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (13. Januar 2021)

Mein Rechner schaltet sich jetzt auch nicht mehr aus. 
Lösung des Problems: PT auf Minimum, Spannung etwas reduziert und die Karte im Takt auf rund 2000mhz reduziert.
Also hätte es eine halb so teure 6800 non XT auch getan   


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Januar 2021)

Habe übrigens mal die Leistungsaufnahme angeschaut.
Maximum 550 Watt (5950X + 6900XT). Spannungen sind noch nicht optimiert. 
Im Februar kommt mein Corsair AX850. Mittlerweile denke ich, dass es das nicht unbedingt gebraucht hätte. 
Mit einem ordentlichen 650 Watt Netzteil sollte man auch keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2021)

Hier mal 165W TGP run, hab mich verbessern können von 8098 Punkten auf 8241.
Temps sehen auch gut aus und auch schön leise.
Sollte knapp 6800XT Ref stock Lvl sein.

@Gurdi Kannst du bitte noch all deine 255W Settings (MPT+Treiber) posten?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal mein 165W TGP TS Score: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/56707195?

165W TSX Update mit besserem Score  https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/56707793?

165W PR https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/56708287?


----------



## drstoecker (14. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Abstürze unabhängig von den settings der Karte
> Also auch @stock Cpu/Gpu
> 
> Entweder startet das sys neu oder aber der treiber kackt ab
> ...


Welche Fehler zeigt die Ereignissanzeige?


----------



## gecan (14. Januar 2021)

und hier noch ein crysis remastered mit max settings und uv+oc bei 230 watt limit !




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LdTwvUy3Ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch da bitte 5fps dazurechnen beim minimum fps


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal 165W TGP run, hab mich verbessern können von 8098 Punkten auf 8241.
> Temps sehen auch gut aus und auch schön leise.
> Sollte knapp 6800XT Ref stock Lvl sein.
> 
> ...


Das sieht doch mal gut aus. 100Watt gespart und immer noch die Leistung einer 6800XT.

Mein Balanced Setting ist Verschlusssache  
Nein Spaß, schau mal im Benchthread da steht glaube ich mit bei.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Januar 2021)

@ Gurdi

Warum überzeugt Dich die MSI 6800 Gaming TRIO X nicht
bzw. die 6800XT von selbem Modell

Referenz das Maß aller Dinge diesesmal vor allem zum Preis von AMD oder knapp darüber...


----------



## Duvar (14. Januar 2021)

255W ASIC: Wenigstens auf dem Niveau von Gurdis LC Perle^^
Bin aber noch net durch mit dem balanced Tuning.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (14. Januar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Danke, werde ich mich morgen mal dran setzen. Was sind denn diese Blankings? Hat das Auswirkung auf die Bildqualität?


Da dein Bild zeilenweise aufgebaut wird, muss die Information für jedes Bild, um mit der Wiederholfrequenz synchron zu sein, entsprechend abgetrennt werden.
Diese Abtrennung ist in der Zeilenanzahl natürlich auch abhängig von der Wiederholfrequenz und der Panelauflösung.  
Offensichtlich passt diese Zahl bei höheren Frequenzen und Auflösungen nicht mehr.





__





						Blur Busters Custom Resolution (CRU) Glossary 101 / FAQ - Blur Busters Forums
					





					forums.blurbusters.com


----------



## Tekkla (14. Januar 2021)

Bin ja auch am Überlegen mir eine Karte zuzulegen. Mir fehlt es nur an Kühlblöcken für meine Wakü. Es gibt da von Alphacool welche, aber die sind komplett aus Acryl, und dem Laden traue ich wegwen diverser Qualitätsmängel in den letzten Jahren nicht übern weg. Voll doof irgendwie.


----------



## Duvar (14. Januar 2021)

Ich hätte gerne eine 6800 oder XT Version. 6900XT gibt mir keinen Kick. Optimieren macht dennoch Spaß


----------



## Dudelll (14. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne eine 6800 oder XT Version. 6900XT gibt mir keinen Kick.


Ja war/bin auch immer noch am überlegen wen zum tauschen zu suchen, aber glaub ich behalt die 6900. Meine Karte hat kaum Fiepen, beim Tausch weiß man wieder nicht was man bekommt, und wenn nen Wasserblock drauf soll darf's auch ruhig der vollausbau sein.


----------



## Duvar (14. Januar 2021)

Hab Null fiepen gehört auch bei leisem Lüfter.


----------



## Dudelll (14. Januar 2021)

Kannst ja sonst auch einfach die Karte behalten und schauen ob du in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten noch ne xt bekommst bei amd direkt.

Die 6900 wirste zur uvp wohl noch los dann denke ich.

Könnt mir vorstellen das das wahrscheinlicher ist als nen tausch.


----------



## DARPA (14. Januar 2021)

Meine hatte am Anfang sehr starkes zirpen und sägen. Da hatte ich auch erst überlegt, ob ich die überhaupt behalte.

Aber nach nem halben Tag Benchmark Looping am Stück, war das Geräusch schon deutlich besser. Nur noch leichtes fiepen. Inzwischen höre ich gar nix mehr trotz Wasserblock.

Also die Karte immer erstmal benutzen und einlaufen lassen.


----------



## Duvar (14. Januar 2021)

255er Asic ist mir too much. 19.7k TS GPU Score ist deutlich über Stock 6900XT. 165W sind da mit 17.7k schon fast dran. Denke 180W könnten reichen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Meine hatte am Anfang sehr starkes zirpen und sägen. Da hatte ich auch erst überlegt, ob ich die überhaupt behalte.
> 
> Aber nach nem halben Tag Benchmark Looping am Stück, war das Geräusch schon deutlich besser. Nur noch leichtes fiepen. Inzwischen höre ich gar nix mehr trotz Wasserblock.
> 
> Also die Karte immer erstmal benutzen und einlaufen lassen.


Kann ich bestätigen,mein Rasseln ist auch deutlich leiser mittlerweile. Auch die Pumpe ist etwas leiser geworden.


----------



## sifusanders (14. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab Null fiepen gehört auch bei leisem Lüfter.


meine fiept auf jeden Fall recht stark. War bei der 6800 ref nicht so.


gbm31 schrieb:


> Da dein Bild zeilenweise aufgebaut wird, muss die Information für jedes Bild, um mit der Wiederholfrequenz synchron zu sein, entsprechend abgetrennt werden.
> Diese Abtrennung ist in der Zeilenanzahl natürlich auch abhängig von der Wiederholfrequenz und der Panelauflösung.
> Offensichtlich passt diese Zahl bei höheren Frequenzen und Auflösungen nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


hab es leider noch immer nicht mit den 2 Bildschirmen hingerkiegt. Durch CRU und den zweiten Screen auf 60hz, taktet die Karte dann runter, aber 144hz sollten auf dem zweiten Screen schon sein, sehr viel angenehmer.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Januar 2021)

Mein Kompressor wird nicht leiser.........

Neues NT geordert.....und ein paar Neos 4400cl 17
Jetzt mal schauen ob da nicht doch mehr geht


----------



## Dudelll (14. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> meine fiept auf jeden Fall recht stark. War bei der 6800 ref nicht so.
> 
> hab es leider noch immer nicht mit den 2 Bildschirmen hingerkiegt. Durch CRU und den zweiten Screen auf 60hz, taktet die Karte dann runter, aber 144hz sollten auf dem zweiten Screen schon sein, sehr viel angenehmer.


Bei  mir klappts mit 144(wqhd)/60(fhd) ohne Probs.. Beide über DP und den mit 60Hz auf den Ausgang der das Bios anzeigt, ka ob die Reihenfolge der Monitore ne Rolle spielt, vllt. hilfts auch das beide Monitore bei mir von Asus sind, oder das es unterschiedliche Auflösungen sind, vllt. ists auch random und man kann Glück oder Pech bei der Treiber installation haben


----------



## Duvar (14. Januar 2021)

Hier mal 135W^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ordnet sich zwischen 6800 und 6800XT ein mit 135W TGP. Nennen wir es 6800Ti^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sifusanders (14. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Bei  mir klappts mit 144(wqhd)/60(fhd) ohne Probs.. Beide über DP und den mit 60Hz auf den Ausgang der das Bios anzeigt, ka ob die Reihenfolge der Monitore ne Rolle spielt, vllt. hilfts auch das beide Monitore bei mir von Asus sind, oder das es unterschiedliche Auflösungen sind, vllt. ists auch random und man kann Glück oder Pech bei der Treiber installation haben


ja mit 144wqhd+60wqhd (durch cru) taktet die Karte runter. ich will aber auch 144 auf meinem zweiten Screen


----------



## Dudelll (14. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal 135W^^
> 
> Ordnet sich zwischen 6800 und 6800XT ein mit 135W TGP. Nennen wir es 6800Ti^^



Mach mit deinen ganzen UV Settings auch mal TimeSpy Extreme. Der Test 2 da kegelt bei mir UV Settings echt schnell weg, zumindest wenn ichs direkt über den Treiber mache^^.


----------



## Duvar (14. Januar 2021)

Hier SotTR 1440p Ultra 135W^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gecan (14. Januar 2021)

einfach herlich wie du aus der 6900xt so jeden watt ersparnis im effizient zauberst


----------



## Tekkla (14. Januar 2021)

Wie ist das eigentlich bei euren  6900XT mit Spulenfiepen bzw. -rasseln? Schlimm oder gar nicht? Was man im CB Forum dazu liest ist der einzige Grund, warum ich nicht auch "Jetzt kaufen" klicke.


----------



## DARPA (14. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bei euren  6900XT mit Spulenfiepen bzw. -rasseln? Schlimm oder gar nicht? Was man im CB Forum dazu liest ist der einzige Grund, warum ich nicht auch "Jetzt kaufen" klicke.


Hab ich doch vorhin erst was zu geschrieben 






						AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread
					

Bei mir sinds 2559MHz. Kp ob das wirklich was sagen soll.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Januar 2021)

Höre bei meiner abgesehen vom Lüftergeräusch nichts und selbst davon sehr wenig. Bin aber auch nicht mit hohen Bildraten sondern in 4K unterwegs. Könnte in 1080p anders aussehen


----------



## Tekkla (14. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hab ich doch vorhin erst was zu geschrieben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh! Ich habe so viel gelesen, dass ich das total überlesen habe.  Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## blautemple (14. Januar 2021)

Spulenzirpen hat jede aktuelle Karte. Mal ist es minimal lauter mal minimal leiser aber am Ende muss man einfach damit leben.


----------



## Dudelll (14. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bei euren  6900XT mit Spulenfiepen bzw. -rasseln? Schlimm oder gar nicht? Was man im CB Forum dazu liest ist der einzige Grund, warum ich nicht auch "Jetzt kaufen" klicke.


Provozieren kann ich Fiepen , in menüs und ähnlichem. Muss ich aber drauf achten das ich's ausm geschlossenen case raushöre.

Während dem zocken hör ich da nix von. Also entweder hab ich Glück gehabt, viele übertreiben, oder hör schlecht ^^

Rasseln ist mir bislang noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## big-maec (14. Januar 2021)

Ein Fiepen ist bei meiner Karte fast unhörbar, erst wenn man das Ohr neben der Grafikkarte hat, dann hört man leise was. Ansonsten schnurrt die  wie eine zufriedene Katze.

Die 3090 FE war dagegen deutlich zu hören.


----------



## gecan (14. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bei euren  6900XT mit Spulenfiepen bzw. -rasseln? Schlimm oder gar nicht? Was man im CB Forum dazu liest ist der einzige Grund, warum ich nicht auch "Jetzt kaufen" klicke.


ich habe bis heute noch keine karte in besitz gehabt, was fiepen oder sonst irgendwelche gereusche von sich abgegeben hat, bis auf die lüfter geräusche natürlich  

und ich meine, ich kann behaupten, das ich zig mainboards und grafikkarten in besitz hatte in den letzten 16 jahren !!!

ansonsten, gut möglich das solche fiep provozierungen durch mainbaord und nt verursacht werden, denn zb die selbe karte die bei einen freund, das fiepen auf sein pc verursacht hat, und auf mein pc zb nichts !

also was sagt uns das ?

nt+mainboard kombo !!!


----------



## Tekkla (14. Januar 2021)

Seitdem ich den 3800X gegen einen 5900X tauschte, habe ich Spulenrasseln rund um den AM4 Sockel. LAut Gigabyte ist das normal und von Board zu Board unterschiedlich hinsichtlich Bauteilequalitätstoleranz und realer Leistungsanforderung an die CPU. Das geht soweit, dass ich bei Prime95 eine Geräuschkulisse habe, als würde eine 2,5" Notebook HDD laufen. Und bei Grakas ist das, folge ich mal Igor, angesichts der gängigen Technik auch eher normal wenn auch unterschiedlich ausgepägt.

Und zu guter Letzt kann folgendes zur Diskussion beitragen:


> Das neue High-End-Problem: Spulenrasseln​
> Die Radeon RX 6900 XT hat nicht mit Spulenfiepen zu kämpfen, das gibt es bei der neuen Grafikkarten-Generation kaum noch. Ein anderes ist dagegen deutlich schlimmer geworden: Die Radeon RX 6900 XT leidet wie jede andere aktuelle High-End-Karte unter einer guten Portion Spulenrasseln, das unabhängig von den FPS unter Volllast zu hören ist. Das betrifft nicht nur Radeon RX 6800 XT und Radeon RX 6900 XT, auch GeForce RTX 3080 und GeForce RTX 3090 von Nvidia haben dasselbe Problem.
> 
> 
> ...



Oder das hier




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Zoyv2GNEt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder das hier








						AMD Radeon 6700 (XT) / 6800 (XT) / 6900XT - Berichte & Austausch über deren Spulenrasseln / Spulenfiepen ev. Gegenmaßnahmen usw.
					

Hallo Forum!  edit vom 10-02-2021: ich ändere den Startbeitrag ab um etwas mehr Übersicht reinzubringen!  Hier darf sich über das Spulenrasseln der Radeon 6000er Reihe ausgetauscht, diskutiert und berichtet werden. Habt ihr Geräusche? Wenn ja welche, in welcher Form und welcher Lautstärke? Habt...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Duvar (14. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Mach mit deinen ganzen UV Settings auch mal TimeSpy Extreme. Der Test 2 da kegelt bei mir UV Settings echt schnell weg, zumindest wenn ichs direkt über den Treiber mache^^.


Doch die laufen ohne Probs, hier mal 150W TGP run. Werde versuchen dort 8000 GPU Score rauszukitzeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ericius161 (14. Januar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Da dein Bild zeilenweise aufgebaut wird, muss die Information für jedes Bild, um mit der Wiederholfrequenz synchron zu sein, entsprechend abgetrennt werden.
> Diese Abtrennung ist in der Zeilenanzahl natürlich auch abhängig von der Wiederholfrequenz und der Panelauflösung.
> Offensichtlich passt diese Zahl bei höheren Frequenzen und Auflösungen nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


CRU funktioniert anscheinend nicht bei 120HZ?
Sobald ich versuche mehr als 60HZ einzustellen, graut der "OK" Button aus.

@Spulenfiepen/ Rasseln
Ich hatte die Karte zu erst im offenen Gehäuse gestartet und mich ernsthaft erschrocken, als ich DOOM Eternal startete. Das ist meine erste Grafikkarte mit diesem Phänomen, weswegen ich n Schreck bekommen habe 
Es scheint auch tatsächlich so zu sein, dass es leiser wird. Im geschlossenen Gehäuse höre ich es bisher zum Beispiel gar nicht.
Edit: Von wegen, bei DOOM fiept es doch aus dem Gehäuse, ein Silent Base Pro 900 Rev 2....


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Januar 2021)

@Gurdi 

meine Frage nicht gesehen


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @ Gurdi
> 
> Warum überzeugt Dich die MSI 6800 Gaming TRIO X nicht
> bzw. die 6800XT von selbem Modell
> ...


Mich hat das Design bei Ampere nicht überzeugt, mir fehlt der Glaube dass es bei BN deutlich besser ist. Ich kenne bisher aber auch keinen Test zu der Karte, schlecht wird die sicher nicht sein aber ich sehe derzeit keinen Vorteil gegenüber einer MERC, NITRO oder TAICHI.


ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> meine Frage nicht gesehen


Ich kann während der Arbeit nicht immer alles direkt kommentieren.

@Duvar Im Overdrive änder ich nichts außer die Freischaltung der Timings und das proggen meiner Lüfter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tekkla schrieb:


> Seitdem ich den 3800X gegen einen 5900X tauschte, habe ich Spulenrasseln rund um den AM4 Sockel. LAut Gigabyte ist das normal und von Board zu Board unterschiedlich hinsichtlich Bauteilequalitätstoleranz und realer Leistungsanforderung an die CPU. Das geht soweit, dass ich bei Prime95 eine Geräuschkulisse habe, als würde eine 2,5" Notebook HDD laufen. Und bei Grakas ist das, folge ich mal Igor, angesichts der gängigen Technik auch eher normal wenn auch unterschiedlich ausgepägt.
> 
> Und zu guter Letzt kann folgendes zur Diskussion beitragen:
> 
> ...


Mein Board rasselt auch etwas mit dem neuen Ryzen. Das ist in der Praxis aber nicht wahrnehmbar.


----------



## gbm31 (14. Januar 2021)

Meine 6900XT fiept ab ca. 120fps los. 




Ericius161 schrieb:


> CRU funktioniert anscheinend nicht bei 120HZ?
> Sobald ich versuche mehr als 60HZ einzustellen, graut der "OK" Button aus.



Du sollst ja auch nicht die Frequenz ändern.

Such dir "deine" Auflösung und Frequenz aus in den Custom Resolutions (bei mit eben 3440x1440@100Hz) und ändere dort unter dem Punkt Blanking die Anzahl der Linien.


----------



## Duvar (14. Januar 2021)

Schau ich mir später mal an @Gurdi 
Hier erstmal mein 150W Setting verbessert, neues Ziel 8.2k^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLachs (14. Januar 2021)

Mit bisschen weiterem Feintuning bin ich jetzt bei 3D Mark und SotTR so schnell wie Gurdis UV-Build mit der 6800.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2021)

So und dann noch der vollständigkeithalber mein High OC





						[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) mit DirektX Raytrcing Features Test und Wild Life
					

Hab mein neues Spielzeug mal direkt getestet.  Time Spy | 18988 | GTX780SLI | AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @4,5 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600MHz CL 16-19-19-39 1T | MSI RTX 3090 SUPRIM @ 1980MHz/1219MHz | LINK




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Wer bietet mehr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ericius161 (14. Januar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Such dir "deine" Auflösung und Frequenz aus in den Custom Resolutions (bei mit eben 3440x1440@100Hz) und ändere dort unter dem Punkt Blanking die Anzahl der Linien.


Das scheint leider nicht möglich. 3840x2160@120 wird mir nirgens angeboten, Das Höchste ist  @60.
Die Auflösung dementsprechend selbst zu definieren ist leider auch nicht möglich.
Im "Extension Block" ist sogar nur WQHD hinterlegt, das kann auch nicht auf 4k geändert werden. Super schräg.

Windows und Spiele erkennen die Auflösung richtig. Außer Doom Eternal, das läuft laut Monitor auch nur mit 60hz und 4k 10bit 4L6 statt 4L10 Edit: Doom läuft mittlerweile wieder mit 4k120hz 10bit 4L10. Keine Ahnung was nun anders ist.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Januar 2021)

> Wer bietet mehr


Wenn man nach mir fragt muss man sich nicht wundern wenn ich hier sage


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Januar 2021)

Danke   @Gurdi

Werde wohl bei meiner RX 6800  @2325 Mhz  2100 Mhz Memory
1800 U/ Min 

schlussendlich bleiben und glücklich sein.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn man nach mir fragt muss man sich nicht wundern wenn ich hier sage


Immer her damit.


ATIR290 schrieb:


> Danke   @Gurdi
> 
> Werde wohl bei meiner RX 6800  @2325 Mhz  2100 Mhz Memory
> 1800 U/ Min
> ...


Die Karte reicht eigentlich dicke. Ich zock damit Watch Dogs in UHD.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Januar 2021)

@Duvar 
Teste mal mit Port royal und noch besser mit diesem rtx Benchmark!


----------



## gbm31 (14. Januar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Das scheint leider nicht möglich. 3840x2160@120 wird mir nirgens angeboten, Das Höchste ist  @60.
> Die Auflösung dementsprechend selbst zu definieren ist leider auch nicht möglich.
> Im "Extension Block" ist sogar nur WQHD hinterleg, das kann auch nicht auf 4k geändert werden. Super schräg.
> 
> Windows und Spiele erkennen die Auflösung richtig. Außer Doom Eternal, das läuft laut Monitor auch nur mit 60hz und 4k 10bit 4L6 statt 4L10


Du hast laut deinem Screen noch 2 Slots für Detailed Resolutions frei,
Und anscheinend versuchst du Standard Resolutions anzulegen statt Detailed Resolutions?

ich bin leider bei meiner Freundin und am Notebook und kann das nicht live nachstellen...


----------



## Duvar (14. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @Duvar
> Teste mal mit Port royal und noch besser mit diesem rtx Benchmark!


Hier mal nen 150W PR run:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal nen 150W PR run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fast Stock 6800xt, Respekt. Versuch den raytracing Benchmark mal.


----------



## Ericius161 (14. Januar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Du hast laut deinem Screen noch 2 Slots für Detailed Resolutions frei,
> Und anscheinend versuchst du Standard Resolutions anzulegen statt Detailed Resolutions?
> 
> ich bin leider bei meiner Freundin und am Notebook und kann das nicht live nachstellen...


Kein Ding, gibt auch wichtigeres. Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass ich 4k120hz nicht einstellen kann, egal wie ich es versuche, weder standard noch detailed, auch egal ob add oder edit. Schätze das Tool und der LG CX bzw. OLED-Panels sind nicht kompatibel. Vielleicht löst ja der nächste Treiber das Problem, 40Watt im Idle nur für den GPU-RAM ist dann doch ein bisschen viel auf Dauer.


----------



## DARPA (14. Januar 2021)

Schon lustig was du da machst @Duvar


----------



## Duvar (14. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Fast Stock 6800xt, Respekt. Versuch den raytracing Benchmark mal.


Meinst du den?









						I scored 0 in DirectX Raytracing feature test
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Meinst du den?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Port Royal ist interessanter weil Hybrid.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Port Royal ist interessanter weil Hybrid.


Interessanter ja aber mir ist aufgefallen das dieser Benchmark eine höhere vcore braucht als Port royal.


----------



## Duvar (15. Januar 2021)

Hab ja genug PR runs. Dies war mein bester run mit 150W:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vllt kann ich noch paar Punkte rausholen, wenn ich Windows tune debloate usw, hab das nach dem formatieren alles nicht gemacht, denke aber dass das auch so schon in Ordnung ist für 150W, bin jedenfalls zufrieden.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> bin jedenfalls zufrieden.


Das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## Gary94 (15. Januar 2021)

Hi, ich hab nochmal eine Frage zum Zero Fan Modus:

Bleibt die Karte im Desktopbetrieb auch dauerhaft still? Sprich, bleiben beim Surfen oder beim Youtube/Video schauen die Lüfter auch die ganze Zeit über gestoppt? Oder springen die immer mal wieder an und aus?

Kann man den threshold ab wann die Lüfter anspringen per Lüfterkurve einstellen oder ist da ein schwellenwert ins bios der karte gebacken den man so einfach nicht überschreiben kann?


----------



## Dudelll (15. Januar 2021)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab nochmal eine Frage zum Zero Fan Modus:
> 
> Bleibt die Karte im Desktopbetrieb auch dauerhaft still? Sprich, bleiben beim Surfen oder beim Youtube/Video schauen die Lüfter auch die ganze Zeit über gestoppt? Oder springen die immer mal wieder an und aus?
> 
> Kann man den threshold ab wann die Lüfter anspringen per Lüfterkurve einstellen oder ist da ein schwellenwert ins bios der karte gebacken den man so einfach nicht überschreiben kann?


Bei mir bleiben sie bei YT oder ähnlichem aus. Man kann den Schwellwert aber auch über den Treiber einstellen, weiß aber leider grad nicht ob das schon richtig funktioniert oder noch buggy ist.


----------



## sifusanders (15. Januar 2021)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab nochmal eine Frage zum Zero Fan Modus:
> 
> Bleibt die Karte im Desktopbetrieb auch dauerhaft still? Sprich, bleiben beim Surfen oder beim Youtube/Video schauen die Lüfter auch die ganze Zeit über gestoppt? Oder springen die immer mal wieder an und aus?
> 
> Kann man den threshold ab wann die Lüfter anspringen per Lüfterkurve einstellen oder ist da ein schwellenwert ins bios der karte gebacken den man so einfach nicht überschreiben kann?


ja bleibt alles aus. Man kann die Lüfter besser über mpt regeln, dort kann man die genauen Werte auch einstellen. Lt. Gurdis Anleitungen funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung über MPT besser, als über den Treiber selbst.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2021)

Bei AMD kannst du das nach herzenlust editieren,in der Regelfunktioniert das aber bereits perfekt.Die Karten schalten quasi sekunden nachdem die Last abfällt die Lüfter aus.


----------



## Gary94 (15. Januar 2021)

Okay, habt ihr 144 Hz Monitore und/oder mehrere Bildschirme?
Funktioniert das dann auch noch?


----------



## Dudelll (15. Januar 2021)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Okay, habt ihr 144 Hz Monitore und/oder mehrere Bildschirme?
> Funktioniert das dann auch noch?


Hab 144 + 60 und ja lüfter bleiben aus bei mir, bei allem was nicht zocken ist.


----------



## DARPA (15. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karten schalten quasi sekunden nachdem die Last abfällt die Lüfter aus.


Was aber auch wieder bisschen strange ist. Hab das so zumindest noch bei keiner anderen Karte gesehen.

Sobald die Last weg ist, gehen instant die Lüfter aus (bzw. auf min. Drehzahl) auch wenn das Teil noch kochend heiss ist


----------



## TheOpenfield (15. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich hab derweil die 6900XT auf ca 6800XT Stock Niveau getuned bei 150W TGP. Kann dieses Setting lautlos mit *550RPM* fahren und das noch bei *guten* temps.


Zeig mir das bitte mal in einem längeren Gameplay Run. Selbst bei deinem "135W" Setting hattest du schon die 60 Grad in dem relativ anspruchslosen TR-Bench und jenseits der 1500 rpm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für Undervolting-Späße finde ich die aktuellen AMDs ebenfalls spannender, da können die sich durchaus etwas absetzen bei der Effizienz aufgrund der Strukturbreite.


Duvar schrieb:


> Wird mein 500W E10 noch reichen


Wie schauts damit eigentlich aus @Stock?


----------



## elmobank (15. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was aber auch wieder bisschen strange ist. Hab das so zumindest noch bei keiner anderen Karte gesehen.
> 
> Sobald die Last weg ist, gehen instant die Lüfter aus (bzw. auf min. Drehzahl) auch wenn das Teil noch kochend heiss ist



Kochend heiß würd ich eher nicht sagen. Die Temperatur ist an ddn Hotspot gekoppelt, der fällt ebenso schnell wie die GPU Temperatur und sobald beide unter 65°C sind, sollten die Lüfter langsam ausschalten. Das ist normal und so gewollt, solange man etwas Bewegung im Case hat, ist das kein Problem.

Sollte man alles zugebaut haben, dann kommt die Karte eh nicht dazu die Lüfter aus zu schalten. Alternativ kann man das Lüfterausschalten auch im Treiber deaktivieren.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (15. Januar 2021)

So, ich habe meine 6900XT Referenzkarte gegen eine Merc 319 getauscht und muss sagen: Alter ist das ein riesen Hoschi!
Passt echt gerade so ins Gehäuse hinein und die slim Lüfter unter der Karte passen auch noch was mich sehr verwundert hat.
Ist aber sehr vorteilhaft denn die Karte liegt mit der Front auf dem Lüfter auf und verhindert so daß sie durchhängt.
Das "Blech" des Cooler Master NR200 scheint auch zu dünn zu sein denn selbst im liegen biegt es sich durch....sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen.   

Bei der Leistung war ich zu erst verwundert....lag sie doch im Time Spy gute 1000 Punkte UNTER der Referenzkarte.
Hab dann Mal den biosswitch betätigt und siehe da, nur ganz minimal langsamer als die Referenz mit hochgezogenen Powertarget.

Nur Kühlleistung finde ich nicht sehr berauschend.
Die Merc ist gerade Mal vielleicht 10grad Kühler und ich bilde mir ein sie ist auch lauter obwohl die Lüfter nur 1200-1300rpm machen....die Referenz hat da gleich Mal 1600rpm angelegt welche aber deutlich angenehmer waren.... vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur eine andere Tonart die mehr auffällt.

Aber die xfx darf trotzdem bleiben, schon alleine aus dem Grund das so ein riesenteil in das kleine Gehäuse passt. 


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2021)

Wie bei einem eGPU Case


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sifusanders (15. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so scharf, dass sie hinter Gitter muss!


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. Januar 2021)

Vielleicht aber auch Diebstahlschutz 
Sieht aber definitiv gut aus


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2021)

Das Case sucht noch eine neue GPU, ich schau mir mal die kommenden Karten an und entscheide dann was technisch sinnvoll ist. ThunderBolt bremst schon ganz schön.


----------



## arthur95 (15. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was aber auch wieder bisschen strange ist. Hab das so zumindest noch bei keiner anderen Karte gesehen.
> 
> Sobald die Last weg ist, gehen instant die Lüfter aus (bzw. auf min. Drehzahl) auch wenn das Teil noch kochend heiss ist


das stimmt nicht! die lüfter gehen erst aus wenn die Temp unter einen bestimmten Wert fällt, also kochend heiß ist sie nicht mehr. Eher um die 50-60grad auf der junction.


----------



## DARPA (15. Januar 2021)

ok sorry dann hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung. Ich hab sie unter Luft auch nicht wirklich genutzt


----------



## Ericius161 (15. Januar 2021)

Och nö, ich habe den eigentlich aus reiner Neugierde laufen lassen 
Die laufen auch alle drei volle Kanne beim Test, wird wohl die Software sein...
Wollte mit Trixx eigentlich nur das RGB ausschalten, die Steuerung ist aber auch buggy.


----------



## Pascal3366 (16. Januar 2021)

DerLachs schrieb:


> SAM bringt verdammt viel. Bin gerade bisschen platt.


Tatsache? Von den bisherigen benchmarks die ich gesehen habe waren dass meistens nur 1-3 FPS mehr.


----------



## openSUSE (16. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> So, ich habe meine 6900XT Referenzkarte gegen eine Merc 319 getauscht und muss sagen: Alter ist das ein riesen Hoschi!
> Passt echt gerade so ins Gehäuse hinein und die slim Lüfter unter der Karte passen auch noch was mich sehr verwundert hat.
> Ist aber sehr vorteilhaft denn die Karte liegt mit der Front auf dem Lüfter auf und verhindert so daß sie durchhängt.
> Das "Blech" des Cooler Master NR200 scheint auch zu dünn zu sein denn selbst im liegen biegt es sich durch....sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen.
> ...


Der BiosSwitch hat bei der MERC keine Wirkung, es ist bitgenau das gleiche BIOS.
Hier ist die MERC durchgehend schneller, leiser und kühler als die AMD 6900 Ref.

Die MERC nutzt auch die Backplate  _imho_  mehr als andere BigNavi Karten und das ist in deinem Gehäuse _imho_ auch nicht wirklich förderlich.
Ist bei der MERC die Backplate zu heiß geht die Leistung auch deutlich runter.

Eine XFX MERC 6900 würde ich auch nur wirklich jemandem mit großem Gehäuse empfehlen. Nur reinpassen reicht ihmo nicht!


----------



## Naftir (16. Januar 2021)

@Ericius161 
Ich hab ne Nitro 6800, da funktioniert die Trixx Software für die RGB Steuerung einwandfrei - einmal gewünschtes Profil eingestellt und seitdem Trixx  nicht mehr benutzt


----------



## Duvar (16. Januar 2021)

Leute gibts iwo einen guten Guide was man alles im Treiber einstellen sollte?


----------



## Dudelll (16. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute gibts iwo einen guten Guide was man alles im Treiber einstellen sollte?


Glaub nicht, kommt halt stark drauf an was du persönlich brauchst und was nicht mMn.


----------



## sifusanders (16. Januar 2021)

hat mittlerweile einer nen Weg gefunden auch bei 2 Bildschirmen (und hoher Hz Zahl) die Memclock runtertakten zu lassen? hab so ziemlich alle Workarounds versucht, die ich im Internet finden konnte ;(


----------



## Duvar (16. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Glaub nicht, kommt halt stark drauf an was du persönlich brauchst und was nicht mMn.


Hab aktuell nur FreeSync aktiv, Antilag und Co auslassen? Hat das Auswirkung auf benches?


----------



## Dudelll (16. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab aktuell nur FreeSync aktiv, Antilag und Co auslassen? Hat das Auswirkung auf benches?


Hm ehrlich gesagt nie getestet. Kann mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen das freesync da Probleme macht. 

Hab bei mir auch alles aus, das einzige was ich persönlich benutzen würde wäre glaub frtc, aber das zickt irgendwie manchmal rum bei mir.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab aktuell nur FreeSync aktiv, Antilag und Co auslassen? Hat das Auswirkung auf benches?


Man deaktiviert zum benchen immer alles unnötige.


----------



## BigYundol (16. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab aktuell nur FreeSync aktiv, Antilag und Co auslassen? Hat das Auswirkung auf benches?



Zumindest Chill greift bei mir bei Superposition.


----------



## sifusanders (16. Januar 2021)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Zumindest Chill greift bei mir bei Superposition.


Chill soll ja auch die Framerate reduzieren, bei keiner Mausbewegung etc.


----------



## BigYundol (16. Januar 2021)

Gänzlich anderes Thema:

Ich bin beim Stöbern auf den Wrapper DXVK gestossen, der primär für Linux entwickelt wurde, um div. DirectX-Versionen auf Vulkan zu übersetzen.








						Release Version 1.7.3 · doitsujin/dxvk
					

Bug fixes and Improvements  Added support for new DXGI interfaces introduced in Windows 10 version 1809. Added an option to scale the HUD on high-DPI displays. Refer to the README for details. (#77...




					github.com
				




Zu meiner Freude funktioniert der auch unter Windows 10, indem man bsw. die entsprechende DLL in das Spielverzeichnis kopiert. Skyrim SE mit DX11-API läuft nun bei mir über Vulkan. Der positivste Effekt den ich bislang feststellen konnte ist, dass das Spiel nun weniger VRAM braucht und meine VRAM-Knappheit massiv entschärft wird  (Optisch konnte ich bislang dabei keine Nachteile erkennen)

Es gibt ja davon ab leider immer noch zahlreiche Spiele, die mit Steinzeit-APIs wie DX11 erscheinen, wo AMD ja eher das Nachsehen hat. Auch RDNA1/2 hat ja im einen oder anderen schlecht/einseitig optimierten Spiel etwas Mühe. Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, ob man womöglich diesen schwächelnden Spiele damit die Sporen geben könnte.

Ich fände es interessant, wenn jemand mit einer BigNavi und einem solchen Krückenspiel (Desperados 3 muss ja laut PCGH bsw. vergleichsweise mies laufen) dem bei Lust und Laune mal bisschen nachgeht.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (16. Januar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Der BiosSwitch hat bei der MERC keine Wirkung, es ist bitgenau das gleiche BIOS.
> Hier ist die MERC durchgehend schneller, leiser und kühler als die AMD 6900 Ref.
> 
> Die MERC nutzt auch die Backplate  _imho_  mehr als andere BigNavi Karten und das ist in deinem Gehäuse _imho_ auch nicht wirklich förderlich.
> ...


Tatsache, hab jetzt noch Mal hin und her geswitcht und die Ergebnisse bleiben gleich.
Komisch dieser Ausreißer beim ersten Lauf.

Ah okay das wusste ich nicht, über der Backplate ist natürlich nicht viel Luftbewegung.
Das könnte erklären warum die Karte so extrem laut wird.
Beim zocken wird sie lauter und wärmer als im furmark.
95grad in der junction und 1500-1600rpm am Lüfter.....das ist echt schon gut laut.
Welche würdest du denn eher empfehlen?
Konnte mich nicht zwischen Merc und Nitro entscheiden.
Sollte ich die Nitro nehmen oder eher eine ganz andere Karte?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> hat mittlerweile einer nen Weg gefunden auch bei 2 Bildschirmen (und hoher Hz Zahl) die Memclock runtertakten zu lassen? hab so ziemlich alle Workarounds versucht, die ich im Internet finden konnte ;(


Bei mir klappt das nur wenn ich den zweiten Monitor (FHD) per Custom Resolution auf 100Hz setzte. Der erste läuft mit WQHD und 144Hz.


----------



## DerLachs (16. Januar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Tatsache? Von den bisherigen benchmarks die ich gesehen habe waren dass meistens nur 1-3 FPS mehr.


Die Ergebnisse scheinen sehr stark zu schwanken. Laut dem Artikel sind es aber oft mehr als nur 1-3 FPS finde ich.


----------



## sifusanders (17. Januar 2021)

Hmm hab noch ein bisschen rumgespielt an den Settings. Manchmal steigt mir der 3D Mark aus. Dh er schließt sich nicht, auch kein Treiber-reset, aber kann kein Ergebnis fertiggstellen.
Wenn ich ein solches Setting jetzt habe, wie könnte ich das stabil kriegen? core voltage im mpt hoch? max-Takt im Treiber runter? Ziel ist es ein 20k Timespy Setting für daily bei 255+15%

LG
Mark


----------



## drstoecker (17. Januar 2021)

Wer ist hier mit ner Referenz 68/6900xt unterwegs auf einem 34“/144hz wo der vram im Idle/desktop runtertaktet? Bin nämlich aktuell noch an der Blank Geschichte dran, cru funktioniert nicht bzw. zeigt mir nicht die 144hz  an. Wenn keine Tools auf sind und der Monitor im Standby ist (Karte schaltet auch um und Radeon Logo erlischt) liegt der Verbrauch bei rund 44w, anders bei etwa 90w.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Hmm hab noch ein bisschen rumgespielt an den Settings. Manchmal steigt mir der 3D Mark aus. Dh er schließt sich nicht, auch kein Treiber-reset, aber kann kein Ergebnis fertiggstellen.
> Wenn ich ein solches Setting jetzt habe, wie könnte ich das stabil kriegen? core voltage im mpt hoch? max-Takt im Treiber runter? Ziel ist es ein 20k Timespy Setting für daily bei 255+15%
> 
> LG
> Mark


Zeig mal das Setting.


----------



## Ericius161 (17. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wer ist hier mit ner Referenz 68/6900xt unterwegs auf einem 34“/144hz wo der vram im Idle/desktop runtertaktet? Bin nämlich aktuell noch an der Blank Geschichte dran, cru funktioniert nicht bzw. zeigt mir nicht die 144hz  an. Wenn keine Tools auf sind und der Monitor im Standby ist (Karte schaltet auch um und Radeon Logo erlischt) liegt der Verbrauch bei rund 44w, anders bei etwa 90w.


Gib bitte Bescheid, wenn Du eine Lösung gefunden hast. Ich habe das gleiche Problem, auch das CRU nicht die richtige Wiederholrate hergibt, allerdings mit einer Nitro. Lasse den Desktop jetzt mit 60hz laufen. 

Wenn ich für Spiele, die das nicht selbst können, den Desktop auf 120hz umstellen will, muss ich kurioserweise immer erstmal eine andere Auflösung auswählen, bevor mir dann alle Wiederholraten bei 4k angezeigt werden.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2021)

Mal ein Update hier, bisher sind alle Versuche gescheitert die Karten zu flashen. Man kriegt das Bios auf die Karte, aber die Limits werden weiterhin über den Treiber eingesteuert.


----------



## sifusanders (17. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zeig mal das Setting.


Hatte das Setting von Dudell ausprobiert beim ersten mal lief es noch durch. Als ich dann später nochmal probiert hab, beendet 3DMark den Run während des zweiten Grafik Tests (ohne Treiber-Reset).
Weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich hier auch häufig Takt-limitiert bin, häufig ist noch PL übrig.

Schonmal Dank für die Hilfe.
Mit Duvars neuestem Setting (ebenfalls von mir geklaut) läuft alles problemlos, will halt nur dazu lernen, wie die Karten / Treiber / MPT funktionieren.

LG
sifu/mark


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2021)

Wenn du PL übrig hast rennst du wahrscheinlich in ein TDC Limit.


----------



## sifusanders (17. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn du PL übrig hast rennst du wahrscheinlich in ein TDC Limit.


soc TDC kann ich aber so lassen oder?

LG
sifu/mark


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2021)

Es kann auch das SOC Limit sein, musst du mal prüfen.


----------



## sifusanders (17. Januar 2021)

Der Fehler an sich bei TS und TS Extreme dürfte aber nicht dadurch kommen oder?
muss ich da das uv bisl zurücknehmen? Wie gesagt Treiber stürzt nicht ab, 3DMark beendet nur den Run.
Immer im zweiten Graphics Test.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2021)

Das scheint TDC Limit zu sein. Der TS2 zieht ortdentlich an der TDC und dabei wird deine Karte offenbar instabil. Kann aber auch rein an zuwenig Spannung liegen.


----------



## Dudelll (17. Januar 2021)

Wenn man Veränderung mit mpt macht muss man zwingend neu starten ?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Wenn man Veränderung mit mpt macht muss man zwingend neu starten ?


Ja


----------



## BilboFlauschIhn (17. Januar 2021)

Hi,

Bin neu hier.

Besitze seit gestern die RX 6800XT und habe leider das Problem das die *antisotropische Filterung* in Warzone weder ingame noch über das Control Center greift. (AF im Treiber soll nur bei Directx9 funktioneren. WTF?).
Ich hab den neusten Treiber sauber installiert (DDU Tool). Hab testweise sogar mal den ersten Treiber verwende allerdings mit demselben Problem. Laut google sind wohl auch noch andere Spiele wie Death Stranding davon betroffen. Mit meiner vorherigen verbauten GTX 1070 ging das über den Treiber problemlos. Hat hier noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2021)

Hi und willkommen.
Hast du denn gar kein AF aktiv dann? Hast du es über den Treiber auch wirklich einmal forciert und ausprobiert?


----------



## BilboFlauschIhn (17. Januar 2021)

Hey ja hab ich gemacht, leider ohne Wirkung. Soll auch laut dem Hinweis des Control Centers nur bei Directx9 greifen. Funktionierts bei euch?


----------



## DARPA (17. Januar 2021)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Ich bin beim Stöbern auf den Wrapper DXVK gestossen, der primär für Linux entwickelt wurde, um div. DirectX-Versionen auf Vulkan zu übersetzen.


Das ist echt cool. Ich habs mal mit ein paar DX9 und DX11 Titeln getestet. Hat überall funktioniert. 

Also es lief schonmal nicht schlechter als unter nativer API. Hier und da könnte man sich einbilden, dass es an manchen Stellen etwas smoother läuft. Da es "nur" ein Wrapper ist, darf man natürlich keine Wunder erwarten.




BilboFlauschIhn schrieb:


> Soll auch laut dem Hinweis des Control Centers nur bei Directx9 greifen.


Das ist richtig. Die AF Einstellungen im Treiber greifen nur unter DX9.

Warzone hab ich nicht, aber generell sind mir bisher keine Probleme aufgefallen.
Death Stranding liegt noch aufm Stapel, müsste ich erstmal installieren.


----------



## BigYundol (17. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Das ist echt cool. Ich habs mal mit ein paar DX9 und DX11 Titeln getestet. Hat überall funktioniert.
> 
> Also es lief schonmal nicht schlechter als unter nativer API. Hier und da könnte man sich einbilden, dass es an manchen Stellen etwas smoother läuft. Da es "nur" ein Wrapper ist, darf man natürlich keine Wunder erwarten.
> [...]



Dennoch kann ich jetzt mein aufgebretzeltes Skyrim SE mit höheren Sichtweiteneinstellungen zocken als unter DX11 bei bei diesem Spiel gerade noch akzeptablen FPS. Der limitierende Faktor ist nicht mehr der VRAM sondern die GPU-Power. Ich konnte also in diesem Falle die "Grafikfülle" nochmals deutlich steigern


----------



## DARPA (17. Januar 2021)

Top!


----------



## Pascal3366 (17. Januar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> ich habe die Karte gerade auf Vertikalmontage umgebaut. Funktioniert alles prima bislang und ich habe sogar etwas mehr Leistung, weil die Temperaturen niedriger sind.
> 
> ...


Hast du da einen Arc Reaktor in deinem PC verbaut?


----------



## Treporti (17. Januar 2021)

Hey zusammen,
ob Fehler oder nicht.. Habe mir vor zwei Wochen die XFX Merc 6900XT geholt.
Der Grund war eigentlich der neu gekaufte Monitor aus'm November. Die Vega 64 hats meiner Meinung nicht ganz gepackt bei 5120 x 1440 Pixeln. Dennoch bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden mit der 6900XT. Die Treiber scheinen echt nicht optimiert zu sein. CoD Cold War ist (ohne RT) echt ne Katastrophe. Ich werde aber abwarten und auf bessere Treiber hoffen.
Grüße


----------



## Pascal3366 (17. Januar 2021)

Treporti schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> ob Fehler oder nicht.. Habe mir vor zwei Wochen die XFX Merc 6900XT geholt.
> Der Grund war eigentlich der neu gekaufte Monitor aus'm November. Die Vega 64 hats meiner Meinung nicht ganz gepackt bei 5120 x 1440 Pixeln. Dennoch bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden mit der 6900XT. Die Treiber scheinen echt nicht optimiert zu sein. CoD Cold War ist (ohne RT) echt ne Katastrophe. Ich werde aber abwarten und auf bessere Treiber hoffen.
> Grüße


Mh das ist echt doof.

Denke nicht dass es ein Fehler mit der 6900 XT war, ich hoffe es jedenfalls.

Aber ja AMD sollte echt mal in die Gänge kommen mit der Treiberoptimierung für RDNA2


----------



## sifusanders (17. Januar 2021)

hmm bei mir stürzt der Forza4 Benchmark immer im Ladescreen ab. Hab MPT entfernt und alles auf stock gesetzt gleiches Problem. Spiel deinstalliert und komplett neu heruntergeladen - leider gleiches Problem. Sehr seltsam


----------



## drstoecker (17. Januar 2021)

Treporti schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> ob Fehler oder nicht.. Habe mir vor zwei Wochen die XFX Merc 6900XT geholt.
> Der Grund war eigentlich der neu gekaufte Monitor aus'm November. Die Vega 64 hats meiner Meinung nicht ganz gepackt bei 5120 x 1440 Pixeln. Dennoch bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden mit der 6900XT. Die Treiber scheinen echt nicht optimiert zu sein. CoD Cold War ist (ohne RT) echt ne Katastrophe. Ich werde aber abwarten und auf bessere Treiber hoffen.
> Grüße


Bei mir läufts mit 3440x1140 absolut Problemlos. Was läuft denn nicht?


----------



## Pascal3366 (17. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts mit 3440x1140 absolut Problemlos. Was läuft denn nicht?


wieviel FPS bekommst du mit der 6900 XT auf 3440x1440 im Durchschnitt?


----------



## openSUSE (17. Januar 2021)

Treporti schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> ob Fehler oder nicht.. Habe mir vor zwei Wochen die XFX Merc 6900XT geholt.
> Der Grund war eigentlich der neu gekaufte Monitor aus'm November. Die Vega 64 hats meiner Meinung nicht ganz gepackt bei 5120 x 1440 Pixeln. Dennoch bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden mit der 6900XT. Die Treiber scheinen echt nicht optimiert zu sein. CoD Cold War ist (ohne RT) echt ne Katastrophe. Ich werde aber abwarten und auf bessere Treiber hoffen.
> Grüße


Naja, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann CoD in 5120 spielen zu wollen ...
TIP: RX 6900 XT Zurücksenden/Verkaufen, ~500€ drauflegen und eine 3090 kaufen.
Aber so richtig spaß macht es damit auch nicht (siehe Anhang!). Mehr FPS mit DLSS würden gehen,aber dadurch hast du auch oft das ganze Objekte von einem Frame zum nächsten mal weg und dann wieder da sind usw. Dann lieber mit der BigNavi mal probieren die Schatten zu reduzieren, render scale auf zb 85% und RADEON Image Sharpening einschalten.


----------



## Treporti (17. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts mit 3440x1140 absolut Problemlos. Was läuft denn nicht?


Texturen werden nicht immer richtig geladen, teils schwarzer Himmel. Habe nebenbei oft Abstürze des Spiels. Im Menü werden Waffen und Symbole (!)nicht geladen(!)[permanent ist an dessen Stelle ein Ladesymbol].
Der Multiplayer ist somit eigentlich unspielbar. Bei schneller Bewegungen bauen sich die Texturen in Sekunden erst auf. Kein Spielspaß!
Drehe ich willkürlich an den Grafikeinstellungen (z.B. Texturqualität von Ultra auf Hoch) klappt es manchmal(!) für einen Abend. 
Da ich nicht weiß woran das liegen kann, schiebe ich es mal auf die Treiber.
Zudem habe ich noch gelesen, dass die 6000er Probleme mit den WideScreen-Monitoren von Samsung haben sollen. Habe den C49RG. 


openSUSE schrieb:


> Naja, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann CoD in 5120 spielen zu wollen ...
> TIP: RX 6900 XT Zurücksenden/Verkaufen, ~500€ drauflegen und eine 3090 kaufen.
> Aber so richtig spaß macht es damit auch nicht (siehe Anhang!). Mehr FPS mit DLSS würden gehen,aber dadurch hast du auch oft das ganze Opjekte von einem Frame zum nächsten mal weg und dann wieder da sind usw.


Das war halt nie der Ursprungsgedanke.
Dass CoD schon immer technisch ein Reinfall war, ist ja nichts neues. So wundert mich das alles auch nur wenig.
Die 3090 war echt kurz in Überlegung. Da der Monitor aber FreeSync hat und ich ihn damals (unter Anderem) deswegen ausgesucht habe, fällt das weg.


----------



## openSUSE (17. Januar 2021)

Kannst du mal ein Video davon machen?
Habe mal bei einem MonitorHersteller gearbeitet und deswegen immer mal wieder mehrere Monitore hier. Von Samsung aber aktuell nur den Odyssey G7 27"*. *Den könnte ich mal dranhängen, glaube aber nicht das es dich weiterbringen würde, der ist auch nur 2.560 x 1.440.
Aber mal ehrlich, CoD spielt man in FullHD mit max FPS und da sägt BigNavi an der 3090.
edit:
Bei mir läuft CoD (FullHD@ RX 6900XT) super gummi gut, also wirklich gut!


----------



## blautemple (17. Januar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Naja, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann CoD in 5120 spielen zu wollen ...
> TIP: RX 6900 XT Zurücksenden/Verkaufen, ~500€ drauflegen und eine 3090 kaufen.
> Aber so richtig spaß macht es damit auch nicht (siehe Anhang!). Mehr FPS mit DLSS würden gehen,aber dadurch hast du auch oft das ganze Objekte von einem Frame zum nächsten mal weg und dann wieder da sind usw. Dann lieber mit der BigNavi mal probieren die Schatten zu reduzieren, render scale auf zb 85% und RADEON Image Sharpening einschalten.


Du sprichst da von einer ganzen anderen Auflösung. 

5120x2880=14,7Mio
5120x1440=7,4Mio

Das ist dann doch ein „kleiner“ Unterschied


----------



## openSUSE (17. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du sprichst da von einer ganzen anderen Auflösung.
> 
> 5120x2880=14,7Mio
> 5120x1440=7,4Mio
> ...


Deswegen auch rot Markiert!
Prozentual wird sich an den FPS nicht wirklich etwas ändern. Und CoD MP unter 140FPS, wer will sich das antun?
Eigentlich unverständlich warum PCGH die FullHD Bench nicht/kaum noch macht, es gibt imho mehr HighFPS Gamer da draußen als 4k gamer.


----------



## gecan (17. Januar 2021)

maulwürfe hier mal wieder unterwegs, oder warum sind hier schon wieder neue acc unterwegs und gleich mit treiber probleme kommen müssen usw ? 

einfach furchtbar mit solchen allgemeine menschen auf dieser erde, die es nicht sein lassen können mit ihren allgemeine idiotisches verhalten.


----------



## BigYundol (17. Januar 2021)

Apropos Treiber, gibt es irgendwelche Gerüchte, ob das vermisste grosse Dezember-Update bald kommt?


----------



## BilboFlauschIhn (17. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Das ist echt cool. Ich habs mal mit ein paar DX9 und DX11 Titeln getestet. Hat überall funktioniert.
> 
> Also es lief schonmal nicht schlechter als unter nativer API. Hier und da könnte man sich einbilden, dass es an manchen Stellen etwas smoother läuft. Da es "nur" ein Wrapper ist, darf man natürlich keine Wunder erwarten.
> 
> ...



Ja echt ätzend. Mit den Geforcen Karte hat das immer super funktioniert und man ist das halt im Spiel gewohnt.
AMD scheint das Problem wie gesagt schon länger zu haben. War mit Vsync damals auch nicht anders, dass ging nämlich nur mit OpenGL. AMD hat nie etwas treiberseitig daran geändert. Echt schade. Aber dafür gibt es jetzt Freesync...trotzdem.


----------



## openSUSE (17. Januar 2021)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Apropos Treiber, gibt es irgendwelche Gerüchte, ob das vermisste grosse Dezember-Update bald kommt?


Seit dem "Super" Shock scheint AMD im Paranoia Modus, das muss AMD bis ins Mark gegangen sein.
Spätestens mit SAM*+, *also bis Microsoft mit DirectStorage soweit ist, wird wohl ohnehin ein neuer Treiber fällig. 


BilboFlauschIhn schrieb:


> Ja echt ätzend. Mit den Geforcen Karte hat das immer super funktioniert und man ist das halt im Spiel gewohnt.
> AMD scheint das Problem wie gesagt schon länger zu haben. War mit Vsync damals auch nicht anders, dass ging nämlich nur mit OpenGL. AMD hat nie etwas treiberseitig daran geändert. Echt schade. Aber dafür gibt es jetzt Freesync...trotzdem.


Naja, aber immerhin werden die Monitore nicht mehr schwarz. -- Ok, zumindest bei AMD nicht mehr.


----------



## cloudconnected (17. Januar 2021)

Habt ihr das auch bei euch stehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2021)

Hmmm komisch.Ich hab bisher in keinem meiner Games irgendwelche Probleme gehabt mit den Karte.
Weder das der AF ein Problem darstellt, noch sonstige Auffälligkeiten.Lediglich bei Rocket League gab es ein Problem dass wenn man dies im Splitscreen gezockt hat und auf 60Fps limitiert dass die Karte manchmal zu wenig Leistung aufgebracht hat und die Fps dann schon mal darunter droppten.

Bekannt ist auf jeden Fall die Sache mit der Cryengine dass dort die Karten erst in UHD Leistung bringen und das WatchDogs mit RT abstürzt,mal nach 5min mal nach 1h.

So Kleinigkeiten hatte ich aber auch mit den Ampere kurz nach Relase. Nun spiele ich aber auch nicht jedes Spiel auf dem Planeten. 

@Treporti Was passiert denn wenn du das Spiel in geringer Auflösung spielst? Selbes Problem? Wie ist die Vram Auslastung wenn das Problem auftritt? Spiel auf SSD oder HDD?

@sifusanders im Ladescreen vom Benchmark kompiliert FH4 die Shader.Evtl.hift dir das als Lösungsansatz.

@BilboFlauschIhn Bei dir verstehe ich das Problem nicht so ganz. 
1.Woran erkennst du dass der AF gar nicht aktiviert ist?
2.Denkst du das die Ingameeinstellung nicht übernommen wird?Auf was steht diese?
3.Hast du die AF Qualität im Treiber mal auf "Hoch" gestellt? Ich stelle allgemein im Treiber auf Hoch.
Mir ist schleierhaft warum eine GPU keinen AF anwenden sollte im allgemeinen.


----------



## BilboFlauschIhn (17. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmmm komisch.Ich hab bisher in keinem meiner Games irgendwelche Probleme gehabt mit den Karte.
> Weder das der AF ein Problem darstellt, noch sonstige Auffälligkeiten.Lediglich bei Rocket League gab es ein Problem dass wenn man dies im Splitscreen gezockt hat und auf 60Fps limitiert dass die Karte manchmal zu wenig Leistung aufgebracht hat und die Fps dann schon mal darunter droppten.
> 
> Bekannt ist auf jeden Fall die Sache mit der Cryengine dass dort die Karten erst in UHD Leistung bringen und das WatchDogs mit RT abstürzt,mal nach 5min mal nach 1h.
> ...



Ich sehe das halt im Spiel an der Bodentextur. Die AF im Spiel selbst greift auch auf Nvidia Karten nicht wirklich, egal ob ich diese auf Niedrig oder auf Hoch einstelle. Die Texturfilterung im Spiel ist quasi nutzlos. Nur das ich das mit der Nvidia Systemsteuerung (16xAF) forcieren kann und dies auch im Spiel deutlich zu sehen ist, wohingegen bei AMD im Treiber (16xAF) überhaupt nicht greift. Das gleiche soll u.a auch bei Death Stranding der Fall sein





__





						Anisotropic Filtering doesn't work in Death Stranding
					

Using Radeon Adrenaline 20.7.2, Radeon RX 590, Win 10 Pro, 64-bit In Death Stranding adrenalin profile set Anisotropic FIltration to Enabled and 16x. But the textures are still blurry in angles. How to set anisotropic filtration in AMD cards in Death Stranding, cause there is no ingame option...




					community.amd.com


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2021)

Ok, verstehe. Seltsamer Fall. Hast du mal geschaut ob du es evtl. Über die ini Datei des Spiels einstellen kannst und es dann funktioniert? Dass das forcieren im Treiber nur in DX 11 geht ist mir neu irgendwie, wusste ich gar nicht. Hast du mal km Treiber die AF Qualität verändert? Evtl hilft das.


----------



## BilboFlauschIhn (17. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ok, verstehe. Seltsamer Fall. Hast du mal geschaut ob du es evtl. Über die ini Datei des Spiels einstellen kannst und es dann funktioniert? Dass das forcieren im Treiber nur in DX 11 geht ist mir neu irgendwie, wusste ich gar nicht. Hast du mal km Treiber die AF Qualität verändert? Evtl hilft das.



Directx 9.
Ja wie ich bereits schon erwähnt habe. Weder global noch im Spielprofil im Control Center greift AF nicht bzw. es ist dort definitiv aktivert, im Spiel selbst ist davon aber leider nichts zu sehen, keine Wirkung.
Naja AMD scheint es wohl nicht zu kümmern.


openSUSE schrieb:


> Seit dem "Super" Shock scheint AMD im Paranoia Modus, das muss AMD bis ins Mark gegangen sein.
> Spätestens mit SAM*+, *also bis Microsoft mit DirectStorage soweit ist, wird wohl ohnehin ein neuer Treiber fällig.
> 
> Naja, aber immerhin werden die Monitore nicht mehr schwarz. -- Ok, zumindest bei AMD nicht mehr.



Also ich hatte noch keinen schwarzen Bildschirm oder was meinst du damit genau?


----------



## cloudconnected (17. Januar 2021)

Ich hab seit Anfang des Jahres rnd Crashed, Freezes


----------



## drstoecker (18. Januar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> wieviel FPS bekommst du mit der 6900 XT auf 3440x1440 im Durchschnitt?


Mit der 6800xt Minimum 110fps, habe alles auf Max und rt aus.


----------



## Pascal3366 (18. Januar 2021)

gecan schrieb:


> maulwürfe hier mal wieder unterwegs, oder warum sind hier schon wieder neue acc unterwegs und gleich mit treiber probleme kommen müssen usw ?
> 
> einfach furchtbar mit solchen allgemeine menschen auf dieser erde, die es nicht sein lassen können mit ihren allgemeine idiotisches verhalten.


interne Nvidia Influencer


----------



## Treporti (18. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Treporti Was passiert denn wenn du das Spiel in geringer Auflösung spielst? Selbes Problem? Wie ist die Vram Auslastung wenn das Problem auftritt? Spiel auf SSD oder HDD?


Lediglich deine Fragen wollte ich beantworten und änderte die Auflösungen.
Das Game ist mir ungelogen mindestens sechs mal abgestürzt...

-ändern der Auflösung macht keinen Unterschied
-Vram-Auslastung ist je nachdem bei ca. 6GB (niedrigste Auflösung) und bei ca. 8-11GB (höchste Auflösung + max Details)
-Cold War läuft auf einer Nvme-SSD

Zur Info: Call of Duty Black Ops 3 läuft einwandfrei auf maximalen Einstellungen

Es kann ja wirklich etwas nur mit dem Spiel nicht stimmen, wenn bei der kleinsten Änderung das Spiel abstürzt.
Ich bin echt ratlos und hab auch echt keine Lust mehr - bei den ganzen Abstürzen bin ich nur am "Verbindung zum Onlinedienst"-Dreck aufbauen. Cold War hat mich anfangs echt begeistert. Jetzt hab ich nur noch die Schn**ze voll.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2021)

BilboFlauschIhn schrieb:


> Directx 9.
> Ja wie ich bereits schon erwähnt habe. Weder global noch im Spielprofil im Control Center greift AF nicht bzw. es ist dort definitiv aktivert, im Spiel selbst ist davon aber leider nichts zu sehen, keine Wirkung.
> Naja AMD scheint es wohl nicht zu kümmern.
> 
> ...


Bei deinem Problem bin ich leider überfragt, sry. Erste Adresse müsste aber in deinem FAll eigentlich der Entwickler sein der sicherstellen sollte das AF sich auch aktivieren lässt.


cloudconnected schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Anfang des Jahres rnd Crashed, Freezes


Was sagt die Ereignisanzeige? Prozzi mal ins Auge gefasst?


Treporti schrieb:


> Lediglich deine Fragen wollte ich beantworten und änderte die Auflösungen.
> Das Game ist mir ungelogen mindestens sechs mal abgestürzt...
> 
> -ändern der Auflösung macht keinen Unterschied
> ...


Wie sieht das Restsystem aus? Denkbar das dein CPU/Ram mit dem neuen Kaliber nun Probleme macht, COD ist ja auch sehr CPU lastig.


----------



## BigYundol (18. Januar 2021)

Jupp, wenn die RAM- & CPU-Konfig nicht bombensicher stabil konfiguriert ist, schmiert mir der PC auch öfters ab. Ist bis dato die Hauptabsturzsache in meinem übertakteten und untervolteten System. Sei es bei der aufgemotzten Videowiedergabe, in Games oder Arbeit im Word.

Eine nicht ganz bombenfeste Konfig kann auch mal 1-2 Monate völlig störungsfrei funktionieren und dann spontan zu vermehrten Abstürzen führen. Dazu kommt noch, dass jedes Spiel und andere Programm hierbei unterschiedlich allergisch reagiert.

Auch bei GPUs... Ich optimierte letzte Woche bsw. auch die Grafikkarte mit Hilfe der Benchmark Superposition. Funktionierte absolut stabil und erreiche darin mit der 5700XT und nicht unbedingt der besten Chipgüte in 4K immerhin etwa 7450 Punkte bei iwo zwischen 2.02-2.04Ghz bei max. 1.19V und +23% Powerdraw. Nur will Skyrim davon nichts wissen, liess den Takt auch mal auf 2.125Ghz hochschnellen, und bumm, schleuderte sich dadurch zurück ins Windows. (Den max. Takt auf 2.1Ghz begrenzt, statt 2.15Ghz, verhindert nun Abstürze durch zu hohen GPU-Takt in Skyrim)


----------



## BilboFlauschIhn (18. Januar 2021)

Joa keine Ahnung. Das Problem mit der AF bei AMD Karten scheint wohl auch bei anderen Spielen aufzutreten. Gibt es hier jemanden, bei dem die AF allen voran bei Warzone, problemlos funktioniert? Ich werde mich wohl ans AMD Forum wenden und dort um Hilfe bitten.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Januar 2021)

Treporti schrieb:


> Lediglich deine Fragen wollte ich beantworten und änderte die Auflösungen.
> Das Game ist mir ungelogen mindestens sechs mal abgestürzt...
> 
> -ändern der Auflösung macht keinen Unterschied
> ...


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, kann sein das dieses Spiel mal abgestürzt ist aber das ist nicht an der Tagesordnung. Bin jetzt bei prestige 1 Rank 36 und spiele das alle paar Tage mal wenn ich Zeit habe. Läuft dein System Stock?


----------



## sifusanders (18. Januar 2021)

BilboFlauschIhn schrieb:


> Joa keine Ahnung. Das Problem mit der AF bei AMD Karten scheint wohl auch bei anderen Spielen aufzutreten. Gibt es hier jemanden, bei dem die AF allen voran bei Warzone, problemlos funktioniert? Ich werde mich wohl ans AMD Forum wenden und dort um Hilfe bitten.


hab das letzte mal Warzone im Dezember gespielt (auf der 6800), hatte da aber keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## arthur95 (18. Januar 2021)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Habt ihr das auch bei euch stehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö, habe das nicht stehen!

Habe NULL Probleme mit meiner 6900XT

im gleichen System und meiner Radeon VII hatte ich aber viele Probleme letztes Jahr.
Blackscreens (Youtube, Hangs in Spielen mit Neustart, und zum Schluss ein komisches Ruckeln (Ton und Bild) was dann wieder einen Blackscreen gab, nach Neustart alles in Ordnung!

War wirklich kurz davor AMD jetzt mal den Rücken zuzukehren und bereit für eine 3080, leider oder glücklicherweise brachten diese "Amateure" bei NV keine 20gb Karte raus! Und da ich viel flightsimme (Xplane und Flight-Simulator) war bei mind. 16gb wichtig, abgesehen kauft man sich nicht gerne nach einer 16gb Karte ein 10gb Karte!

Nun bin ich aber äußerst zufrieden mit meiner 6900XT, Habe wirklich keine Probleme, keine Abstürze, Freezes etc. Und das alles mit dem ersten Treiber. 
Und das in zwei Systemen (Intel i7770k System und einem Ryzen 9 3900X System)!
Einzig was mir aufgefallen ist das in BFV, die reflektierenden Oberflächen eine Macke haben, das wird aber sicher im nächsten Treiberupdate gefixt und die kack-Performance im KCD (eig. fast unspielbar mMn) also wenn man vorher die Leistung einer Radeon VII gewohnt war. Das wird aber hoffentlich auch im nächsten Update gefixt!

Also zusammengefasst: Mit der beinahe 6900XT wunschlos glücklich 

PS: @cloudconnected Wenn, du seit Jahresbeginn Probleme (Grafikartenbezogen) hast und die gleichen auch nach einem Grafikkartenwechsel könnte es sein, das dein System eine Problem hat!


----------



## Methusalem (18. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> War wirklich kurz davor AMD jetzt mal den Rücken zuzukehren und bereit für eine 3080, leider oder glücklicherweise brachten diese "Amateure" bei NV keine 20gb Karte raus! Und da ich viel flightsimme (Xplane und Flight-Simulator) war bei mind. 16gb wichtig, abgesehen kauft man sich nicht gerne nach einer 16gb Karte ein 10gb Karte!



Darf ich fragen, wie du denn mit der 6900 und X-Plane zufrieden bist? Hast du vielleicht mal die FPS-Tests durchgeführt oder könntest die mal durchführen?


----------



## arthur95 (18. Januar 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie du denn mit der 6900 und X-Plane zufrieden bist? Hast du vielleicht mal die FPS-Tests durchgeführt oder könntest die mal durchführen?



ja, voll

Jetzt ist es ja auf Vulkan aufgebaut!

Bin noch die Zeiten mit DX gewohnt! Da erreichte eine Radeon VII gerade einmal eine 2060 in der Performance (dafür halfen bei vielen Addons die 16gb ram sehr)

Mit dem Vulkan-Update sind NV-Karten und Radeon ziemlich auf gleichen Niveau, sprich 3070 ist circa so schnell wie eine 6800. Mit dem großen Vorteil von den 16gb vram! 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KSLxOChxekY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




6900XT ist eig. da wo man sie erwarten würde, zwischen 3080 und 3090.

Mal sehen, vl gehts sich ein kleiner Xplane Bench ja noch aus!


----------



## Methusalem (18. Januar 2021)

Ich habe die VII noch im X-Plane-Einsatz. Die liegt in Vulkan so im Bereich der nVidia 1070, vielleicht auch etwas drüber (bei ähnlicher CPU-Leistung).

Meine Ergebnisse in verschiedenen Auflösungen findest du übrigens auf dem Spreadsheet, Username "Metal Oxide"


----------



## Dudelll (18. Januar 2021)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Apropos Treiber, gibt es irgendwelche Gerüchte, ob das vermisste grosse Dezember-Update bald kommt?


Ja den vermisse ich auch irgendwie. Hab aber auch nirgendwo irgendwelche Infos dazu gefunden, glaub bei den anderen größeren Updates gabs ja zumindest ein paar Infos vorher. Kein plan ob da überhaupt noch was kommt.


----------



## Hansi92 (18. Januar 2021)

Hallo ich bin mittlerweile auch glücklicher besitzer eine Sapphire RX6800XT Nitro. Echt tolle Karte läuft sogar mit einen 5800x und E11 550w. 
Standart takt im Wattmann ist 2414mhz. Hat das was zu sagen? 
Wollte demnächst etwas uv betreiben, genug Leistung für wqhd hat sie ja


----------



## cloudconnected (18. Januar 2021)

@arthur95 Das system lief mit 6800er aber schon stabil erst seitdem cleaninstall mit win 19 20h2 spackts rum.

Die bf5 fehler bekommst du mit post processing medium weg alles darüber bringt bei der 6000er grafikbugs


@Gurdi
*Bug Check 0x116: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/2021-01-17-16_43_58-settings-jpg.1351347/
		



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/2021-01-17-16_41_11-jpg.1351349/
		

*


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2021)

20h2 ist eine einzige Katastrophe derzeit. Ich hab es jetzt wieder auf dem Main und seitdem sporadisch die WHEA Logger gehabt.


----------



## cloudconnected (18. Januar 2021)

ich habs geahnt.

also erstma nochma pc neuinstallieren.

Wo kann ich noch die alte Version herunterladen?

Hab was gefunden









						Windows 10 2004 19041 ISO / ESD inkl. Updates (deutsch, english)
					

[Textupdate] Wir werden euch hier jetzt immer die aktuellen ISO-Dateien inklusive Updates für die Windows 10 2004 (Mai Update 2020) 19041 bereitstellen. Aber auch die ESD-Dateien und weiteres. Ein …



					www.deskmodder.de


----------



## LordEliteX (18. Januar 2021)

Das 20H2 kann man auch einfach deinstallieren. So habe ich das zumindest gemacht.


----------



## cloudconnected (18. Januar 2021)

Ja kann man wenn man nicht damit installiert hat.
Hab direkt meinen Rechner mit dem 20H2 installiert da is nix mit deinstallieren.


----------



## arthur95 (18. Januar 2021)

Zwecks Xplane11

Vanilla-FlightSim
Start mit B737 von Linz  LOWL (AUT) Richtung Osten
Alles Maxed out
Aussenansicht

Habe sowohl mit DX als auch mit Vulkan gebencht.

System:
R9 3900X X470
32GB DDR4 3000
RX 6900XT

Ergebnisse:

Beide Test wurden durch meine CPU limitiert!

DX-Mode AVG. FPS 21, GPU Auslastung ca. um 20-25%
Vulkan-Mode AVG-FPS 45, GPU Auslastung um die 65-70%


----------



## Methusalem (18. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Zwecks Xplane11


Danke dir, arthur95.

DX ist OGL, aber egal.

Nach wie vor ist es also heftig CPU-limitiert. Was eigentlich ein Jammer ist, denn ich möchte so gerne in neue Hardware investieren, deren Kauf ich aber vor mir rechtfertigen muss. Und die 10%, die ein neuerer Prozessor vielleicht auf den 8700K drauflegt (und die ~ 0% bei einer neuen Graka), lassen das absolut nicht zu.

Oder sind 10% nicht vielleicht doch ganz okay? Und für die VII gibt's schließlich noch ordentlich was bei ebay. 

Hmm...


----------



## arthur95 (18. Januar 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Danke dir, arthur95.
> 
> DX ist OGL, aber egal.
> 
> ...



Bei den Grafikkarten "zahlt" sich ein Upgrade mMn schon aus! AMD hat ja einen gewaltigen Leistungszuwachs gemacht!
Vor allem wenn du bereit bist deine Radeon VII zu verkaufen, (für mich einfach eine der schönsten Grafikkarten )  (für die bekommt man jetzt locker 600-700 Euro)
eine 6800XT bzw 6800 ist dann (uvp) locker drinnen, bzw. mit 100 Euro Aufpreis eine 6800 sofort!

meine letzten Sprünge waren 
von HD7950 auf Vega 64LC -->WOW
Vega64LC zu Radeon VII -->MAU (XP profitierte stark aber von den 16gb hbm2)
Radeon VII zu 6900XT -->WOW

zwecks Xplane, ich glaube, das da eine sehr hohe Single-Core Leistung wichtig ist! Kann mir also durchaus vorstellen, dass mit den neuen Intel CPUS 10,11 bzw Ryzen 5000 man einen Performance-Boost herausholt, aber ich glaube auch, das man wsl wieder in einem CPU-Limit mit einer 3090/6900XT landet

Perfekte GPU für Xplane wsl 6800 bzw 6800XT gepaart mit einen neuen Ryzen 5000 oder Core i7/i9 11th

Microsoft Flight Sim, ist leider momentan noch eine CPU-Katastrophe (DX11)
ist aber mit meinem System schon gut spielbar (Worst Case habe ich um die 30fps, was für einen FlightSim eig. super ist, wenn da nicht auch manchmal öde Spikes nach unten wären!
In der Luft ganz oben, wo die CPU nicht mehr limitiert und die 6900XT mal halbwegs um 90-95% ausgelastet wird erreiche ich aber schon um die 65fps (maxed out WQHD)


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2021)

Der Flight Sim soll ja bald DX12 bekommen,das dürfte dann alles ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## sifusanders (18. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @sifusanders im Ladescreen vom Benchmark kompiliert FH4 die Shader.Evtl.hift dir das als Lösungsansatz.


hab auch nochmal shader-cache gelöscht und die App zurückgesetzt, leider keine Besserung.


----------



## Pascal3366 (18. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Bei den Grafikkarten "zahlt" sich ein Upgrade mMn schon aus! AMD hat ja einen gewaltigen Leistungszuwachs gemacht!
> Vor allem wenn du bereit bist deine Radeon VII zu verkaufen, (für mich einfach eine der schönsten Grafikkarten )  (für die bekommt man jetzt locker 600-700 Euro)
> eine 6800XT bzw 6800 ist dann (uvp) locker drinnen, bzw. mit 100 Euro Aufpreis eine 6800 sofort!
> 
> ...


Lol mein Sprung wird 

FX-8350 -> Ryzen 7 5800X
Radeon R9 290X -> RX 6900 XT

Mal gucken wie groß das wow ausfallen wird


----------



## Downsampler (18. Januar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Naja, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann CoD in 5120 spielen zu wollen ...
> TIP: RX 6900 XT Zurücksenden/Verkaufen, ~500€ drauflegen und eine 3090 kaufen.
> Aber so richtig spaß macht es damit auch nicht (siehe Anhang!). Mehr FPS mit DLSS würden gehen,aber dadurch hast du auch oft das ganze Objekte von einem Frame zum nächsten mal weg und dann wieder da sind usw. Dann lieber mit der BigNavi mal probieren die Schatten zu reduzieren, render scale auf zb 85% und RADEON Image Sharpening einschalten.


Da wirbt N$ mit 8K GPUs und am Ende schaffen sie nicht einmal 5K schnell genug darzustellen.

Kommt aber in etwa mit meiner Rechnung hin. Habe mit der Vega 56 in 5K DSR Auflösung 18 FPS erreicht, so wie damals mit der 5870 und WQHD Downsampling. Jetzt gibt es Leistungsverdoppelung mit der 6800er Karte, also 18 FPS mal 2 gleich 39 FPS. 

Das verstellen der Renderscale sieht gruselig aus, zumindest in Cyberpunk 2077.

Damit es in 5K gut läuft, benötigen wir eine erneute Leistungsverdoppelung. 

In der AMD Präsentation war schon ein Ausblick auf RDNA3 zu sehen und der Graph für den Leistungszugewinn sieht genauso aus, wie der von RDNA auf RDNA2. Ergo lohnt es sich garnicht eine 6000er zu kaufen, weil der Sprung auf RDNA3 schon in einem Jahr kommen soll.


----------



## Pascal3366 (18. Januar 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Da wirbt N$ mit 8K GPUs und am Ende schaffen sie nicht einmal 5K schnell genug darzustellen.
> 
> Kommt aber in etwa mit meiner Rechnung hin. Habe mit der Vega 56 in 5K DSR Auflösung 18 FPS erreicht, so wie damals mit der 5870 und WQHD Downsampling. Jetzt gibt es Leistungsverdoppelung mit der 6800er Karte, also 18 FPS mal 2 gleich 39 FPS.
> 
> ...


8k, 5 FPS, reicht doch      

Wenn du dann noch Raytracing aktivierst bekommst du vielleicht am Ende noch negative FPS Werte, wer weiß 

Achso moment ne dank DLSS sind dann ja 8k@144FPS bestimmt möglich


----------



## Duvar (18. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Bei den Grafikkarten "zahlt" sich ein Upgrade mMn schon aus! AMD hat ja einen gewaltigen Leistungszuwachs gemacht!
> Vor allem wenn du bereit bist deine Radeon VII zu verkaufen, (für mich einfach eine der schönsten Grafikkarten )  (für die bekommt man jetzt locker 600-700 Euro)
> eine 6800XT bzw 6800 ist dann (uvp) locker drinnen, bzw. mit 100 Euro Aufpreis eine 6800 sofort!
> 
> ...


1080Ti-->6900XT ---> MAU

Es surft sich einfach gleich gut^^
Bildquali im Forum hat sich auch nicht verbessert.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wer bietet mehr





True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn man nach mir fragt muss man sich nicht wundern wenn ich hier sage


Neues Spielzeug .........vllt funzt es ja sogar 

Da pack ich doch jetzt mal eine 6900XXT dazu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> hab auch nochmal shader-cache gelöscht und die App zurückgesetzt, leider keine Besserung.


Ich habs auf zwei Rechnern und spiele es immer mal wieder wegen den Kindern, läuft ohne Probleme.


True Monkey schrieb:


> Neues Spielzeug .........vllt funzt es ja sogar
> 
> Da pack ich doch jetzt mal eine 6900XXT dazu
> 
> ...


Hau rein^^


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2021)

^^4400 schmiert ab
Ich hatte noch keine zeit die rams zu testen und für 4400 brauch ich wahrscheinlich ein wenig mehr Spannung
CPU das gleiche Spiel bzw 5,2 laufen aber ob die Combi mit den rams funzt 

Ich habe hier soviel mögliche Fehlerquellen einschließlich NT da macht das benchen Laune 

Edit : 4000 funzt


----------



## Ericius161 (18. Januar 2021)

Denk dran den Infinity Fabric anzupassen, auf deinem Screen läuft der mit 1 zu 2.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2021)

^^ Bitte ?

Was muss ich tun ? ....sry AMD ist nicht wirklich meine Welt.

Neuland 

Aber.......
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/56973569


----------



## sifusanders (18. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich habs auf zwei Rechnern und spiele es immer mal wieder wegen den Kindern, läuft ohne Probleme.


ich lade es nochmal neu runter. konnte einige Posts im Internet finden, die ähnliche Problem haben.
hier mal die Fehlermeldung aus der Ereignisanzeige


Spoiler



Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: ForzaHorizon4.exe, Version: 0.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x5ffe07a9 Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: ForzaHorizon4.exe, Version: 0.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x5ffe07a9 Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005 Fehleroffset: 0x00000000029b067b ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x2150 Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01d6edcafc28e4c6 Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.SunriseBaseGame_1.460.859.2_x648wekyb3d8bbwe\ForzaHorizon4.exe Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.SunriseBaseGame_1.460.859.2_x648wekyb3d8bbwe\ForzaHorizon4.exe Berichtskennung: 7c0d602d-7815-45a5-9c8a-17423e053694 Vollständiger Name des fehlerhaften Pakets: Microsoft.SunriseBaseGame_1.460.859.2_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe Anwendungs-ID, die relativ zum fehlerhaften Paket ist: SunriseReleaseFinal


----------



## Onkel-Rick (18. Januar 2021)

So da die XFX Merc wegen Performancetechnischer inkompatibelitäten mit meinem NR200 Case zurück geht muss es eine neue werden.
Zur Auswahl stehen die Nitro, Red Devil und die Phantom von ASRock.
Was denkt ihr würde die besser Figur machen zwecks Lautstärke und Temperaturen?
Ich tendiere ja eher zur Nitro.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Dudelll (18. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> So da die XFX Merc wegen Performancetechnischer inkompatibelitäten mit meinem NR200 Case zurück geht muss es eine neue werden.
> Zur Auswahl stehen die Nitro, Red Devil und die Phantom von ASRock.
> Was denkt ihr würde die besser Figur machen zwecks Lautstärke und Temperaturen?
> Ich tendiere ja eher zur Nitro.
> ...


Hol dir die Phantom, da hab ich noch nix drüber gehört, dann könntest du berichten xD


----------



## Onkel-Rick (18. Januar 2021)

Weiß nur nicht was der Händler davon hält wenn ich die nächste zurückschicke falls die Phantom wieder nichts ist. 

Die Phantom ist ja in der PCGH Zeitung (ja ich gehe noch in den Laden und kaufe sie ganz altmodisch) aber sie haben halt nur die FPS gemessen aber keine Lautstärke oder Temperaturen....was ich eigentlich sehr schade fände.
Aber ansonsten war die aktuelle Ausgabe Mal wieder richtig richtig interessant.....fast jeder Artikel sagte mir zu und das hatte ich lange nicht mehr. 


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Pascal3366 (19. Januar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Denk dran den Infinity Fabric anzupassen, auf deinem Screen läuft der mit 1 zu 2.


2000 Mhz FCLK wird aber schwierig 

Oder ist das mit ner aktuellen Agesa mittlerweile ohne weiteres möglich?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> ich lade es nochmal neu runter. konnte einige Posts im Internet finden, die ähnliche Problem haben.
> hier mal die Fehlermeldung aus der Ereignisanzeige
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe es mal versucht nach nem reinstall von Windows zu übernehmen, da passiert das gleiche


----------



## BrandWolle (19. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Neues Spielzeug .........vllt funzt es ja sogar
> 
> Da pack ich doch jetzt mal eine 6900XXT dazu
> 
> ...


Omg...wie hast du den 5800X auf 5,15ghz  gebracht? Gerne auch per PN


----------



## sifusanders (19. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich habe es mal versucht nach nem reinstall von Windows zu übernehmen, da passiert das gleiche


D.h. Du hast den Fehler jetzt auch? ich vermute fast, dass das letzte Windows Update schuld ist.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> D.h. Du hast den Fehler jetzt auch? ich vermute fast, dass das letzte Windows Update schuld ist.


Ich hatte kürzlic mein System neu aufgesetzt und wollte die bereits installierten Daten verwenden, das hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## Rorschach123 (19. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^ Bitte ?
> 
> Was muss ich tun ? ....sry AMD ist nicht wirklich meine Welt.
> 
> ...


Unendlich hoher Ram bringt dir bei AMD nur etwas, wenn dein Infinity facbric (FCLK) synchron mit deinem RAM läuft, also bei 4000er Ram (die ja quasi effektiv dann 2000mhz haben) sollte der FCLK auch auf 2000 gesetzt werden. Ansonsten hast du deutliche performanceeinbußen. ein 4400er Ram der asynchron läuft underperformt gegenüber jedem 3600er Ram mit angepasstem FCLK (in dem Fall dann 1800).


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2021)

TrueMonky benchmark, da muss der IF nicht unbedingt synchron sein


----------



## cloudconnected (19. Januar 2021)

Ich will ja meinen PC noch nicht loben aber, seitdem ich die Karte nochmal neu eingesetzt habe, Chipsatztreiber deinstalliert und installiert habe und Graka Treiber deinstalliert und den älteren Treiber genommem habe hatte ich bis jetzt keine Fehler mehr.
Ma weiter beobachten.
Ich glaube da erst drann wenn das ding eine Woche mindestens ohne Mucken durchläuft.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Januar 2021)

> TrueMonky benchmark, da muss der IF nicht unbedingt synchron sein



Ich habe die halbe Nacht gebraucht heraus zu finden was  Infinity facbric  ist und wofür der da ist.
Ich glaub jetzt weiß ich sogar was ich mache 

195
Auf dem billigsten Asus X 570 Prime 

Ein TUF teste ich morgen und vllt wachsen der CPU ja Kerne


----------



## openSUSE (20. Januar 2021)

BrandWolle schrieb:


> Omg...wie hast du den 5800X auf 5,15ghz  gebracht? Gerne auch per PN


Core Voltage *1,536 *


----------



## <Phoenix> (20. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube meine kleine 6800 kommt bald ganz schön ins schwitzen... 
Habe mir einen 3840x2160 Monitor bestellt, mit FreeSync. Ich glaube Cyberpunk wird da auf maximalen Einstellung schon keine 60FPS mehr liefern xD

...Der Monitor war im Amazon Warehouse einfach unschlagbar preiswert. 240€ Aber leider auch nur 60Hz. Aber der Momentane kann auch nur 60 und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Dudelll (20. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine kleine 6800 kommt bald ganz schön ins schwitzen...
> Habe mir einen 3840x2160 Monitor bestellt, mit FreeSync. Ich glaube Cyberpunk wird da auf maximalen Einstellung schon keine 60FPS mehr liefern xD
> 
> ...Der Monitor war im Amazon Warehouse einfach unschlagbar preiswert. 240€ Aber leider auch nur 60Hz. Aber der Momentane kann auch nur 60 und ich bin zufrieden.


Das wird vermutlich wirklich nix mehr xD

Hab mit der 6900 in WQHD und Settings maxed out schon nur ~70fps. Ok Screen Space Reflections auf Psycho frisst auch unnormal Leistung, aber bei allen anderen Einstellungen außer Off oder Psycho kotzt mich das kriseln einfach zu sehr an^^


----------



## Duvar (20. Januar 2021)

Temps haben ja einen brutalen Einfluss auf Performance, also mit so viel habe ich nicht gerechnet.
Hab mal mein 160W Profil gebastelt und dort 600 RPM Fanspeed eingestellt, nach so 10 Minuten geht der Takt von knapp über 2k runter auf knapp über 1.8k bei einer HS Temp von max 94°C (88°C GPU). Beim nächsten run 1600 RPM eingestellt, exakt selbe Stelle ingame ohne jeglichen Mauskontakt und Temps von 60°C HS (57°C  GPU) und einen Takt von über 2GHz. Was brutal ist, war die FPS Differenz 169 vs 184. Das sind knapp 9% Differenz nur wegen paar RPM^^


----------



## Dudelll (20. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Temps haben ja einen brutalen Einfluss auf Performance, also mit so viel habe ich nicht gerechnet.
> Hab mal mein 160W Profil gebastelt und dort 600 RPM Fanspeed eingestellt, nach so 10 Minuten geht der Takt von knapp über 2k runter auf knapp über 1.8k bei einer HS Temp von max 94°C (88°C GPU). Beim nächsten run 1600 RPM eingestellt, exakt selbe Stelle ingame ohne jeglichen Mauskontakt und Temps von 60°C HS (57°C  GPU) und einen Takt von über 2GHz. Was brutal ist, war die FPS Differenz 169 vs 184. Das sind knapp 9% Differenz nur wegen paar RPM^^


Klingt doch gut, dann freu ich mich gleich noch mehr auf meinen Wakü Block der am WE drauf kommt ^^


----------



## <Phoenix> (20. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Das wird vermutlich wirklich nix mehr xD
> 
> Hab mit der 6900 in WQHD und Settings maxed out schon nur ~70fps. Ok Screen Space Reflections auf Psycho frisst auch unnormal Leistung, aber bei allen anderen Einstellungen außer Off oder Psycho kotzt mich das kriseln einfach zu sehr an^^


Lass die mal noch Raytracing für AMD freischalten. Aua


----------



## Pascal3366 (20. Januar 2021)

So jetzt fehlt mir nur noch Ram und Gehäuse dann kann ich hier auch mitreden


----------



## cloudconnected (20. Januar 2021)

Und wieder Freeze.

Diesma hat er noch er es noch net ma geschaft was im evtvwr einzutragen.


----------



## DARPA (20. Januar 2021)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Und wieder Freeze.


Im Idle bzw 2D ?
Falls du ne Referenz Karte hast, erhöhe mal die SOC Min.spannung auf 950 mV.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Januar 2021)

Ich bin eigentlich drauf und dran mir eine 6900XT Refezenzkarte von Powercolor zuzulegen. Die plus den passenden GPU Wasserkühlblock habe ich im Warenkorb und hadere nur noch mit meinem Netzteil. Ich habe ein Straight Power 11 mit 750W drin. Das passt gut für die aktuelle Hardware (siege Sig.), aber reicht das auch für die 6900XT mit ggf ein bisschen OC? Zu der Karte noch ein neues NT um die 200 € kaufen zu müssen, das wäre echt uncool. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (20. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine kleine 6800 kommt bald ganz schön ins schwitzen...
> Habe mir einen 3840x2160 Monitor bestellt, mit FreeSync. Ich glaube Cyberpunk wird da auf maximalen Einstellung schon keine 60FPS mehr liefern xD
> 
> ...Der Monitor war im Amazon Warehouse einfach unschlagbar preiswert. 240€ Aber leider auch nur 60Hz. Aber der Momentane kann auch nur 60 und ich bin zufrieden.


Selbst eine 6900XT schafft Cyberpunk nicht mit 60fps auf 4k und alle Regler nach rechts....sind dann so um die 45fps.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## cloudconnected (20. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Im Idle bzw 2D ?
> Falls du ne Referenz Karte hast, erhöhe mal die SOC Min.spannung auf 950 mV.


Hab ne Ref karte.
Warum sollte die Stock nicht stabil laufen.
Vor allem lief sie ja ma.


----------



## DARPA (20. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte in den letzten 7 -10 Tagen auch schon 3-4 Freezes im idle. Da ich noch nicht komplett stock gegen getestet habe, kann ich noch nichts weiter im Detail zu sagen.

Mir war nur aufgefallen, dass die Customs ne höhere min Spannung beim SOC im Bios stehn haben als die Ref.
Seitdem ich die erhöht habe, gabs bisher keinen Freeze mehr. Aber ohne Gewähr, muss wie gesagt noch weitere Zusammenhänge testen. Und nen Windows Update gabs auch zwischendurch.


----------



## Dudelll (20. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich drauf und dran mir eine 6900XT Refezenzkarte von Powercolor zuzulegen. Die plus den passenden GPU Wasserkühlblock habe ich im Warenkorb und hadere nur noch mit meinem Netzteil. Ich habe ein Straight Power 11 mit 750W drin. Das passt gut für die aktuelle Hardware (siege Sig.), aber reicht das auch für die 6900XT mit ggf ein bisschen OC? Zu der Karte noch ein neues NT um die 200 € kaufen zu müssen, das wäre echt uncool. Was meint ihr?



Irgendwie geht Grad echt die NT Angst um ^^

Die neuen Karten brauchen viel Leistung, aber 750w sollten trotzdem mehr als ausreichen, außer du betreibst deine CPU bei über 200w ^^

Mach mir zumindest keine Sorgen das 5900x und ne 6900xt mit meinem 650w netzteil Probleme machen wird. Beides @max oc vollausgelastet geht natürlich nicht, aber das ist zumindest für mich auch kein normaler betriebspunkt ^^

150w CPU + 100w Mobo etc = 400w für die 6900xt bzw bei deinem 750w nt sogar 500w.

Wobei ich jetzt aber Grad nix dazu sagen kann wie pingelig das straight Power bei kurzen spikes ist.


----------



## DARPA (20. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Straight Power 11 mit 750W drin. Das passt gut für die aktuelle Hardware (siege Sig.), aber reicht das auch für die 6900XT mit ggf ein bisschen OC?


Ich behaupte das reicht. Maximale Leistungsaufnahme primär (vorm Netzteil) fürs ganze System hab ich bisher 600W gesehen beim benchen.
Ich hab mit dem Straight Power 11 850W zwar 100W mehr als du zur Verfügung, aber das machte bisher null Anstalten. Für 24/7 sollte deins schon klar gehen und kann auch Peaks abfangen.


----------



## cloudconnected (20. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hatte in den letzten 7 -10 Tagen auch schon 3-4 Freezes im idle. Da ich noch nicht komplett stock gegen getestet habe, kann ich noch nichts weiter im Detail zu sagen.
> 
> Mir war nur aufgefallen, dass die Customs ne höhere min Spannung beim SOC im Bios stehn haben als die Ref.
> Seitdem ich die erhöht habe, gabs bisher keinen Freeze mehr. Aber ohne Gewähr, muss wie gesagt noch weitere Zusammenhänge testen. Und nen Windows Update gabs auch zwischendurch.


Die Karte läuft stock und es wurde nix gemacht.
Und lief ma.

Übrigens ist bei der 950mv eingestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treporti (20. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das Restsystem aus? Denkbar das dein CPU/Ram mit dem neuen Kaliber nun Probleme macht, COD ist ja auch sehr CPU lastig.



Dass der Ryzen 3700X da Probleme machen sollte, wäre mir neu.

Andere Komponenten sind offensichtlich nicht überfordert.




arthur95 schrieb:


> Habe NULL Probleme mit meiner 6900XT


auch wenn du dich nicht auf mich beziehst..

Es ist lediglich nur *CoD ColdWar* das Problem!
Jegliche andere Games haben bisher keine Probleme gemacht.
Aus zeitlichen Gründen konnte ich nicht viel testen.
*Black Ops 3* macht zumindest alles so wie es sollte.
*TransportFever2* funktioniert auch tadellos.
*Shadow of the Tomb Raider* auch wunderbar.
*Heroes of the Storm* klappt auch (auch wenn nicht erwähnenswert).


----------



## Methusalem (20. Januar 2021)

Um euch mal ein bisschen zu entspannen:

ABBA&IronMaiden


----------



## blautemple (20. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Selbst eine 6900XT schafft Cyberpunk nicht mit 60fps auf 4k und alle Regler nach rechts....sind dann so um die 45fps.
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Rick


In fordernden Szenen kannst du 45fps noch halbieren. An 4K ist in CP 2077 ohne DLSS nicht zu denken.


----------



## DARPA (20. Januar 2021)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Übrigens ist bei der 950mv eingestellt.


Ah interessant. Du hast ne 6800XT? Bei meiner 6900XT Ref stand 881 mV, also der gleiche Wert wie bei GFX.

Tja, also dann hab ich auch erstmal keinen Rat. Aber würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Windows da wieder mitmischt.
Hat sich sonst irgendwas bei dir geändert, wenn du sagst anfangs hattest du keine Probleme?


----------



## cloudconnected (20. Januar 2021)

Nur der Cleaninstall mit Windows 20H2.
Am besten Windows nochma neuinstallieren mit 20H1 wäre jetzt mein nächster Step.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Irgendwie geht Grad echt die NT Angst um ^^


Viele News über neue Schluckspechtkarten ergeben eine Hypervorsicht bei mir. 



Dudelll schrieb:


> 150w CPU + 100w Mobo etc = 400w für die 6900xt bzw bei deinem 750w nt sogar 500w.


Dazu kommt ja noch das ganze Wakü-Lüfter-RGB-Gedöns. Habe mir bis dato noch nie nen Kopp darum gemacht. Als das alte 550W SP10 NT den Geist aufgab, da holte ich mir schon mal als Reserve für die Zukunft das SP11 mit 750W. Und jetzt das...



Dudelll schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt aber Grad nix dazu sagen kann wie pingelig das straight Power bei kurzen spikes ist.


Ich werde es testen.


----------



## Dudelll (20. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dazu kommt ja noch das ganze Wakü-Lüfter-RGB-Gedöns.


Das macht echt nicht viel aus, mal abgesehen von der Pumpe die evtl. schon bischen Leistung ziehen kann. Würd mich aber wundern wenn man für allen Wakü Kram zusammen überhaupt 50W brauchen würde.


----------



## BigYundol (20. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Irgendwie geht Grad echt die NT Angst um ^^
> 
> Die neuen Karten brauchen viel Leistung, aber 750w sollten trotzdem mehr als ausreichen, außer du betreibst deine CPU bei über 200w ^^
> 
> ...



Ich seh's mit den Netzteils entspannt. Der vielleicht diese Woche eintreffende 5900X will ich eh nur im Eco-Mode laufen lassen und wenn es irgendwann vielleicht mal eine RX 6900 XT geben sollte, würde die eh noch untervoltet und ungefähr auf 5700 XTX-Powerdrawniveau betrieben werden.
AMD hat zudem da ja eine feine Vorrichtung bei den Stromanschlüssen, die Spitzen gut abfedern kann


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix>​
Welchen 4K Monitor hast Dir denn nun im Amazon Warehouse Deal gekauft ?


----------



## Pascal3366 (20. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich behaupte das reicht. Maximale Leistungsaufnahme primär (vorm Netzteil) fürs ganze System hab ich bisher 600W gesehen beim benchen.
> Ich hab mit dem Straight Power 11 850W zwar 100W mehr als du zur Verfügung, aber das machte bisher null Anstalten. Für 24/7 sollte deins schon klar gehen und kann auch Peaks abfangen.


Habe vorgestern ein Be Quiet Straight Power 11 80+ Platinum mit 1000w bestellt  

Das ist weitaus mehr als der Rechner wahrscheinlich jemals bräuchte aber die mit weniger Leistung waren nicht merklich günstiger und ich finde ca 180€ für ein gutes Netzteil sind voll in ordnung.

Im Idealfall will man es ja bei 50-60% Last halten damit es leise ist, kühl bleibt und die Lebensdauer maximiert wird.

Außerdem sollte es dort am effizientesten arbeiten.


----------



## Ericius161 (21. Januar 2021)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit deren Gehäusen (Dark Base Pro 900 REV 2) und den darin verbauten "Silent" Lüftern, mache ich definitiv einen Bogen um Be Quiet. 
Ich habe einen Fractal Ion+ 560p und das läuft wunderbar mit 3700x + RX 6900xt. 

Macht mich eh skeptisch, dass (Be Quiet) Netzteile plötzlich überall son Thema sind. Effektive Marketingabteilung offensichtlich.


----------



## big-maec (21. Januar 2021)

Gehäuse sind aber keine Netzteile die Funktion ist auch anders. Von daher laß ich das nicht gelten, von Gehäusen auf Netzteile zu schließen. 
Die Netzteil sind hervorragend und funktionieren so wie sie sollen. Am besten finde ich die Qualität der be quiet Power Kabel, die bestehen aus sehr hochwertigen Leitungen und Steckkontakten. Das alle davon reden weil die gut sind.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Januar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit deren Gehäusen (Dark Base Pro 900 REV 2) und den darin verbauten "Silent" Lüftern, mache ich definitiv einen Bogen um Be Quiet.


Die Gehäuse erfüllen genau den Zweck, den sie sollen. Sie sind (!) silent. Dazu ist das DB 900 unübertroffen hinsichtlich Modularität und Flexibilität. Und wie das mit solchen Gehäusen bei allen Herstellen so ist, erkauft man sich das durch weniger Airflow.



Ericius161 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Fractal Ion+ 560p und das läuft wunderbar mit 3700x + RX 6900xt.


Der Hersteller verweist auf eine notwendiges 850W Netzteil. Mir ist schon klar, dass es dabei um Peaks geht. Ich gehe bei sowas auf Nummer sicher. Ich habe noch Zeiten erlebt, wo Schutzschaltungen den Namen nicht wert waren und PSUs buchstäblich abgeraucht sind.



Ericius161 schrieb:


> Macht mich eh skeptisch, dass (Be Quiet) Netzteile plötzlich überall son Thema sind. Effektive Marketingabteilung offensichtlich.


Es macht mich sekptisch, dass du mit einer an der Kotzgrenze operierenden PSU unterwegs bist. Ich lasse auf bequiet nix kommen! Die haben echt gute PSUs und obendrein einen exzellenten, unkomplizierten und wirklich schnellen Kundenservice in der Nähe von Hamburg. Von den hunderten verbauten Netzteilen habe ich nach Jahren des Betriebes an einem Rechner einen bei bestimmten Belastungen ratternden Netzteillüfter. Und weißte was? Die tauschen das NT nach 4 Jahren einfach aus. Das versuche mal bei Fractal. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## DARPA (21. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Bei meiner 6900XT Ref stand 881 mV, also der gleiche Wert wie bei GFX.


Hab nochmal geschaut, es sind ab Werk sogar nur 825 mV Min.Spannung, sowohl bei GFX als auch SOC



Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Im Idealfall will man es ja bei 50-60% Last halten damit es leise ist, kühl bleibt und die Lebensdauer maximiert wird.
> 
> Außerdem sollte es dort am effizientesten arbeiten.


Im grunde sehe ich das wie du, habe auch lieber Reserven beim Netzteil. Dann dreht auch der Lüfter nicht so hoch.

Aber die Aussagen zur Effizienz sind bei modernen Netzteilen schon lange überholt. Die Effizienz ist meist über einen großen Betriebsbereich sehr konstant. Es sei denn man streitet sich um 2% 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ericius161 (21. Januar 2021)

Was bringt denn ein super modulares Gehäuse, wenn nach zwei Mal aufschrauben die Gewinde im Eimer sind? Und lauter als das XPredator x3 Bilig-Gehäuse das ich vorher nutzte ist es auch, vor allem mit den "Silent Wings" die definitiv lauter sind, als die Wing Boost 2, die ich vorher nutzte. Be Quiet ist in meinen Augen richtig overhyped, bin selten so enttäuscht gewesen. 
Auf dem Fractal sind übrigens auch 10 Jahre Garantie und für den Kundenservice ist zuvorderst der Händler zuständig. Aber kein Grund sich angegriffen zu fühlen und wir schweifen ab. 

Grafikkartenhersteller haben schon immer deutlich mehr Watt empfohlen als eigentlich nötig, weil sich die Angaben auf Chinaböller beziehen. Verstehe nicht, wieso diese Auffassung plötzlich nicht mehr Usus sein soll. So werden für ne RX580 500Watt empfohlen und für ne 5700xt 650Watt.

Was ich sagen kann ist, dass mein System mit ner 6900xt nitro stabil läuft und so lange dem so ist,  bleibe ich bei meinem Netzteil. Die Effizienz greift ja eh auch erst, wenn die ausgelastet werden.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Januar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Was bringt denn ein super modulares Gehäuse, wenn nach zwei Mal aufschrauben die Gewinde im Eimer sind?


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. So oft, wie ich mein DB900 umgebaut und angepasst habe, und nicht ein Gewinde war kaputt. Dagegen enttäuscht das aktuelle und damals doppelt so teure C700M so richtig. Das platzt der Lack von den Streben schon beim Hingucken ab, Spaltmaße sind teils gruselig und die achso tolle Modularität ist eigentlich nicht da, so man nicht an vielen Stellen Kompromisse eingeht.  



Ericius161 schrieb:


> Und lauter als das XPredator x3 Bilig-Gehäuse das ich vorher nutzte ist es auch, vor allem mit den "Silent Wings" die definitiv lauter sind, als die Wing Boost 2, die ich vorher nutzte. Be Quiet ist in meinen Augen richtig overhyped, bin selten so enttäuscht gewesen.


Wing Boost (allerdings V3) habe ich im System. Die sind nur bis max 750 RPM nicht wahrnehmbar. Danach wird es laut. Die Silent Wings 3 konnte ich bis 1.000 RPM  auf gleichem Pegel betreiben. Aber die haben kein RGB und auch weniger statischen Luftdruck. Für leisen Airflow bei Luftkühlung sind die SW3 meiner Erfahrung nach im direkten Vergleich besser. Aber Lautstärke ist eh höchst subjektiv.



Ericius161 schrieb:


> Die Effizienz greift ja eh auch erst, wenn die ausgelastet werden.


Sie sinkt bei hoher Auslastung. Zwar nur marginal, aber sie sinkt. Siehe die Grafiken in dem Post über deinem.


----------



## DARPA (21. Januar 2021)

Neuer Treiber 21.1.1 ist releast


----------



## Dudelll (21. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber 21.1.1 ist releast


Ach damn ist ja quasi nur nen Hotfix Treiber. Hatte gedacht das große Jahresupdate wär endlich da ^^


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Januar 2021)

6900XT und 6800 auf AMD grade verfügbar. Keine 6800 XT 

Edit: Und schon vorbei


----------



## Cyberian (21. Januar 2021)

Wäre echt schön und fair wenn sie das endlich mal ankündigen würden wann die Drops kommen so ist doch albern nur noch mehr Futter für Scalperbots.


----------



## balticfoxx (21. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte für ein paar Sekunden Eine im Warenkorb! Rahme ich mir im Kalender ein!


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Januar 2021)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Wäre echt schön und fair wenn sie das endlich mal ankündigen würden


Donnerstags um fünf scheint eine gute Zeit zu sein, um auf der Lauer zu liegen


----------



## Cyberian (21. Januar 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Donnerstags um fünf scheint eine gute Zeit zu sein, um auf der Lauer zu liegen



Ja scheinbar und ich hatte sogar frei, aber erst durch Dich mitbekommen. Habe erstmal Erinnerungen eingerichtet für nächste Woche . Hast Du eine bekommen?


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Januar 2021)

Nein, 6800XT war direkt wieder weg. Die anderen beiden hätte ich bekommen können, aber die 6900 ist mir zu teuer und die 6800 zu "klein"


----------



## Jack0B (21. Januar 2021)

Ich will eigentlich auch die 6800xt, aber da die gefühlt keine Sekunde verfügbar war hätt ich dann die non xt genommen, einfach um den Mist endlich hinter mir zu haben. Aber "Place Order" hat mich dann einfach kommentarlos auf die Shopübersicht zurückgworfen


----------



## drstoecker (21. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber 21.1.1 ist releast


Hatte gestern noch gesagt das der letzte Treiber über einen Monat her ist und das es nochmal Zeit wird. AMD könnte auch mal nochmal einen neuen chipsatztreiber bringen, nach 3 Monaten!


----------



## <Phoenix> (21. Januar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> <Phoenix>​
> Welchen 4K Monitor hast Dir denn nun im Amazon Warehouse Deal gekauft ?


Asus VP28UQG


----------



## Onkel-Rick (21. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hatte gestern noch gesagt das der letzte Treiber über einen Monat her ist und das es nochmal Zeit wird. AMD könnte auch mal nochmal einen neuen chipsatztreiber bringen, nach 3 Monaten!


Gab es nicht jetzt vor kurzen erst nen neuen Agesa? Oder ist das wieder was anderes?

Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## MfDoom (21. Januar 2021)

heute war ein drop und PartAlert hat versagt 

Ok, sehe gerade es hat nicht versagt. WARUM hab ich das nicht mitbekommen. Den ganzen Tag nerven die 3070er


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2021)

Gut das ich derzeit nichts jagen muss.  Lediglich für einen günstigen 5600er liege ich auf der Lauer, aber mehr als UVP lege ich dafür nicht hin.


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. Januar 2021)

Den gab es auch 
Als einzige CPU


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2021)

Ja nur ich hab aktuell keinen Bock da mich so aktiv hinter zu klemmen, ist eh nur für den HTPC.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Gab es nicht jetzt vor kurzen erst nen neuen Agesa? Oder ist das wieder was anderes?
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Rick


Agesa ist im Bios drin, aktuell 1.2.0.0.!


----------



## hellm (22. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja nur ich hab aktuell keinen Bock da mich so aktiv hinter zu klemmen, ist eh nur für den HTPC.


Wenn die DAG über 6GB steigt wird der Gebrauchtmarkt überschwemmt mit 5600er Karten. Die Preise werden dann entsprechend niedrig sein. Allerdings selbst bei der ganzen Minerei zur Zeit frühestens nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Agesa ist im Bios drin, aktuell 1.2.0.0.!



Nicht eher 1.1.0.0 D? Zumindest beim Aorus X570 Pro.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Januar 2021)

Wer will bitte, wer hat noch nicht.
Bei uns im Lande, waere nicht so krasser Preis:

AMD RX 6800 XT-nuova sigillata- - Informatica In vendita a Cremona (subito.it)


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2021)

hellm schrieb:


> Wenn die DAG über 6GB steigt wird der Gebrauchtmarkt überschwemmt mit 5600er Karten. Die Preise werden dann entsprechend niedrig sein. Allerdings selbst bei der ganzen Minerei zur Zeit frühestens nächstes Jahr.


Ich bezog mich auf den Prozessor.


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja nur ich hab aktuell keinen Bock da mich so aktiv hinter zu klemmen, ist eh nur für den HTPC.


Den gibts langsam ja auch beinahe normal zur UVP zu kaufen. Waren doch 329€ wenn ich nicht irre? Fehlt ja nicht mehr viel.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nicht eher 1.1.0.0 D? Zumindest beim Aorus X570 Pro.


Ne Gigabyte hängt noch was hinterher 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <Phoenix> (22. Januar 2021)

Habe gerade meinen neuen Monitor aufgestellt und etwas konfiguriert, noch über HDMI, das beigelegte DP Kabel schein defekt...

Cyberpunk geht in 4k und angepassten Einstellungen mit rund 45 FPS über meine RX 6800 
Ark schafft locker 60 FPS

Gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit auf dem Monitor noch 1080p Inhalte zu spielen ohne dass es komplett kacke aussieht?


----------



## DARPA (22. Januar 2021)

Zwischen FHD und UHD hat man eine gerade Achsenskalierung. Das ist eigentlich schon ideal.

Mal unabhängig davon dass 1080p generell aussieht wie 2009


----------



## <Phoenix> (22. Januar 2021)

Ich meine auch viel mehr, dass die 1080p Inhalte alle ein wenig nach Minecraft aussehen 
Eigentlich habe ich damit gerechnet dass es aussieht wie vorher, nur eben etwa 5" größer 

Mach bei Gelegenheit mal Screenshots. CP sieht auf dem Monitor in FHD gruselig aus.


----------



## Pascal3366 (22. Januar 2021)

So mir fehlt noch RAM und Gehäuse, dann kann ich endlich anfangen zu bauen   

Leider ist der Ram gerade 100€ über dem Normalpreis


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2021)

Naja die Pixeldichte ist der eigentlich entscheidende Wert, also die ppi.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ne Gigabyte hängt noch was hinterher


Meh, ist sich frühe Beta. Macht meist mehr kaputt, als dass es hilft.


----------



## blalaber (22. Januar 2021)

Hatte nicht jemand Probleme mit der Anisotropen Filterung? In den Release Notes vom neuen Treiber heißt es, dass die AF Problematik bei DX9 Titeln gelöst sei!


----------



## rumpeLson (22. Januar 2021)

Ich hab gerade was interessantes bzgl. des neuen Treibers festgestellt. Meine Scores im Port Royal Bench sind von ~7700 hochgegangen auf ~8300 (RX 6800). Wäre cool, wenn das mal jemand gegentesten würde.. Das wäre ja der Wahnsinn wenn es AMD geschafft hätte grundlegend die RT Performance aufzubohren.

Edit: Bei Reddit schreibt jemand, dass seine FPS in Quake 2 RTX mit Savegame von 55 auf 60 gestiegen sind mit dem neuen Treiber.


----------



## gbm31 (22. Januar 2021)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade was interessantes bzgl. des neuen Treibers festgestellt. Meine Scores im Port Royal Bench sind von ~7700 hochgegangen auf ~8300 (RX 6800). Wäre cool, wenn das mal jemand gegentesten würde.. Das wäre ja der Wahnsinn wenn es AMD geschafft hätte grundlegend die RT Performance aufzubohren.



Nope, kein Unterschied hier.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2021)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Edit: Bei Reddit schreibt jemand, dass seine FPS in Quake 2 RTX mit Savegame von 55 auf 60 gestiegen sind mit dem neuen Treiber.


Der neue Treiber erwähnt explizit Quake.


----------



## arthur95 (22. Januar 2021)

Genau wie sind denn euere Erfahrung mit dem neuen Treiber?!

Ist die low-performance in KCD gefixt?! Bzw. die Reflexionen in BFV?!


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2021)

Macht meine Karte marginal langsamer irgendwie, ansonsten noch nichts auffälliges festgestellt.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Januar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wer will bitte, wer hat noch nicht.
> Bei uns im Lande, waere nicht so krasser Preis:
> 
> AMD RX 6800 XT-nuova sigillata- - Informatica In vendita a Cremona (subito.it)




Habe Zugeschlagen für Gesamt inkl. Versand 810 Euro...
Nun habe ich die 6800 (Seid Ende November)
und die 6800XT - Kommt Donnerstag


----------



## rumpeLson (23. Januar 2021)

Ich hab nochmal zum 2020.12.1 gewechselt und meine Scores im Port Royal bei gleichen Settings sind auffällig gesunken (7800 statt 8400). Werd nachher mal Nachforschungen betreiben woran es liegen könnte.

Edit: Nach Neuinstallation des Treibers ist der Performance Vorteil leider flöten. Also falscher Alarm.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Januar 2021)

wäre ja ganz nett









						AMD Navi 31 rumored to be dual 80CU chiplet design, up to 10240 cores? - VideoCardz.com
					

AMD Navi 31, the first desktop chiplet-based GPU? Navi 31 shaping into a true compute monster. We have heard rumors about the upcoming Navi 31 GPU for a while now. In fact, there have been rumors about Navi 41 already. The Navi 31 might be AMD’s first MCM (multi-chip module) design. NVIDIA is...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Ill_Doctore (23. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin jetzt auch zum "Team Red" gewechselt. Eientlich wäre die 2080TI unter WaKü noch ne Weile gegangen, aber im Rechner meiner Freundin fängt die Vega an zu zicken, daher würde ich die an sie weiterreichen und hab mir ne schöne Big Navi Karte gegönnt. 

Wollte jetzt meinen Rechner vorbereiten, und daher die Frage: Funktioniert inzwischen alles reibungslos mit dem Windows 20H2 Update? Da gab es ja angeblich anfangs ein paar Zickereien.
Und da ich meinen Stick leider schon auf 20H2 umgestellt habe, müsste ich das wissen, bevor ich den Rechner jetzt so neu aufsetze und nicht zurück kann.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Januar 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wäre ja ganz nett
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noch interessanter is was Kimi dazu geschrieben hat

"I don't think a design with 10240 cores can reach the perf goal."


----------



## Gurdi (23. Januar 2021)

Ill_Doctore schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auch zum "Team Red" gewechselt. Eientlich wäre die 2080TI unter WaKü noch ne Weile gegangen, aber im Rechner meiner Freundin fängt die Vega an zu zicken, daher würde ich die an sie weiterreichen und hab mir ne schöne Big Navi Karte gegönnt.
> 
> ...


Mir sind keine Probleme bekannt die  direkt mit RDNA2 stehen. Das Update ist aber generell Murks.


RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> noch interessanter is was Kimi dazu geschrieben hat
> 
> "I don't think a design with 10240 cores can reach the perf goal."


Naja mal noch ist das bestimmt noch ein gutes Jahr entfernt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja mal noch ist das bestimmt noch ein gutes Jahr entfernt.


sicherlich erst 2022

aber is doch interessant, das scheinbar Beide ne Leistungsverdopplung anpeilen

Konkurrenz is doch was tolles xD


----------



## Ill_Doctore (23. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mir sind keine Probleme bekannt die  direkt mit RDNA2 stehen. Das Update ist aber generell Murks.


Argh! Ich hab irgendwie geahnt ich hätte meinen Stick nicht Updaten sollen.
Aber jetzt ist es zu spät, naja egal. Wenn die Probleme nicht RDNA2 Spezifisch sind sondern allgemein, dann wird Microsoft sie schon noch beheben in nächster Zeit.

Hätte ja nicht erwartet, dass ich diesmal ne Karte bekomme bevor Watercool den passenden Heatkiller fertig hat. 
Aber wenn man sich auf eins verlassen kann, dann darauf, dass Watercool immer ne Weile braucht, dann aber meist den besten Block auf den Markt wirft


----------



## blautemple (23. Januar 2021)

Ich habe sowohl mit der 3090 als auch der 6900XT absolut null Probleme mit der aktuellsten Windows 10 Version


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2021)

Bin mittlerweile auch relativ zufrieden mit der Karte, obwohl die Temps für mein Geschmack etwas zu hoch sind mit OC. Aber wenn ich es so laufen lasse, was immer noch deutlich schneller ist als Stock 6900XT Ref., kann man gut mit leben:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eev93F92zmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Macht sich gut @ 3440x1440 100Hz gepaart mit 3800CL14 und dem hier^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HvtUUGPHOQ0:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gut Port Royal ist eher gut für die Ampere Karten, können auch Superposition nehmen, da sinds dann 16022 Punkte im 4k optimized bei knapp über 200W TGP.


----------



## openSUSE (23. Januar 2021)

Was stimmt denn mit den Temps nicht?
Superposition ist aber auch sehr pro Nvidia biased, idR braucht man bei AMD für an die spitzen Nvidia Werte ran zu kommen schon richtig viel oc. BigNavi macht da schon einiges besser aber der pro Nvidia biased bleibt.
SP eignet sich gut für vergleiche bei ein und der selben Karte, aber nicht für vergleiche AMD vs Nvidia.


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2021)

Na ja die Temps waren in einem Game schnell bei 110°C HS bei stock +15%. Ich kann noch immer keine wirklich starken OC runs starten, wenn ich 300W einstelle +15% lande ich auch relativ schnell bei 110°C+ trotz max Fanspeed und open Case.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Januar 2021)

Was hat denn eine RX 6800XT so für Stock T-Junction Temperaturen
und wie hoch dreht da Stock der Lüfter.
Zudem Wieviel Mhz sind Stock Ingame Boost?


----------



## Gurdi (23. Januar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Was hat denn eine RX 6800XT so für Stock T-Junction Temperaturen


~95


ATIR290 schrieb:


> und wie hoch dreht da Stock der Lüfter.


~1600


ATIR290 schrieb:


> Zudem Wieviel Mhz sind Stock Ingame Boost?


~2250


----------



## rumpeLson (23. Januar 2021)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal getestet, wieviel es bringt die max SOC Voltage zu reduzieren?


----------



## Gurdi (23. Januar 2021)

Das absenken bringt etwas, realistisch sind je nach Karte Werte zwischen 850-950mv


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2021)

Hat jemand einen Überblick über die RX6800 Customs? Gibt es irgendwelche Finger Weg Modelle oder Karten die positiv hervor stechen bzw. Lautstärke, oc etc.?


----------



## <Phoenix> (23. Januar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Überblick über die RX6800 Customs? Gibt es irgendwelche Finger Weg Modelle oder Karten die positiv hervor stechen bzw. Lautstärke, oc etc.?


Ich habe die XFX Merc und bin restlos zufrieden. Ingame liegt der Takt bei stabilen 2210Mhz bei ~85-90°C Hotspot sowie ~900 Umdrehungen der Lüfter.
Das ganze bei sparsamen 175W auf 1080p. Bei 4K gönnt sie sich die 200W im Mittel. 

Im Desktopbetrieb hört man die Karte null. Im Spiel ebenfalls kaum hörbar. Bei 100% Lüfteransteuerung ist es aber wie am Flughafen (3600RPM)

Ich benutze die Karte so, wie sie geliefert wurde, keine Einstellungen vorgenommen. 

Zuvor hatte ich die ASRock Challenger, ging leider zurück wegen eines defektes. HW oder SW defekt habe ich nie erfahren. Habe die Challenger aber auch nie wieder irgendwo im Verkauf gesehen - vielleicht eine ganze Serie defekt?


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2021)

Die XFX hatte ich schon im Auge, weil big is beautiful.^^
Kann jemand etwas zur Red Dragon oder Pulse sagen? Gibt es überhaupt relevante Unterschiede zwischen Pulse und Nitro+?


----------



## bath92 (23. Januar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Überblick über die RX6800 Customs? Gibt es irgendwelche Finger Weg Modelle oder Karten die positiv hervor stechen bzw. Lautstärke, oc etc.?



Die Nitro+ ist bei der RX6800 auch wieder (fast wie jede Generation) zu empfehlen!
Kühler entspricht der XT-Variante. Lüfter sind wirklich sehr leise, auch bei höheren Drehzahlen. Somit reichlich Potential für OC-Versuche. Was darüber hinaus noch für die Sapphire spricht ist der sehr gute deutschsprachige Support. 

Edit: Die RGB-Beleuchtung kann über das Sapphire-Trixx-Tool bei Bedarf vollständig deaktiviert/angepasst werden.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Januar 2021)

laut RedGamingTech is das performace Target für die große RDNA3 = 2,5x 6900XT

irre


----------



## Dudelll (23. Januar 2021)

oO das wäre heftig. Selbst 2x Leistung wäre ja schon der Wahnsinn, wenn es das wirklich schon in ~ 1-1 1/2 Jahren geben sollte.

Vllt. kommen wir dann ja den "alten" Zeiten näher wo quasi jede GPU jedes Jahr aufs neue obsolet wurde . Wäre zwar kostenintensiver, aber definitiv spannender als die paar Prozente Steigerung der letzten Jahre (Die Rtx3000er und 6800er Serie mal ausgenommen, da war der Sprung ja fast ok^^)


----------



## Gurdi (23. Januar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Überblick über die RX6800 Customs? Gibt es irgendwelche Finger Weg Modelle oder Karten die positiv hervor stechen bzw. Lautstärke, oc etc.?


Keine Gurken bisher aufgeetaucht, alle Modelle sind überraschend gut, sowohl was die Platinen anbelangt (gibt wohl strenge Vorgaben) wie auch die Kühler selbst.

Mein Favorit derzeit, die Strixx LC, Nitro, Devil und Taichi.


----------



## <Phoenix> (23. Januar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die XFX hatte ich schon im Auge, weil big is beautiful.^^
> Kann jemand etwas zur Red Dragon oder Pulse sagen? Gibt es überhaupt relevante Unterschiede zwischen Pulse und Nitro+?


Ich bin sicher, dass du mit allen 3 Karte zufrieden sein wirst! Die Unterschiede sind marginal. Für die XFX brauchst du eben etwas mehr Platz. Die Karte ist aber hochwertig und hängt nichtmal durch.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (23. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, dass du mit allen 3 Karte zufrieden sein wirst! Die Unterschiede sind marginal. Für die XFX brauchst du eben etwas mehr Platz. Die Karte ist aber hochwertig und hängt nichtmal durch.


Kann ich bestätigen.
In meinem kleinem  Cooler Master NR200 Case war die Karte sogar lauter als das Referenzdesign... deutlich lauter.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Gurdi (23. Januar 2021)

Für kleine Gehäuse sind die Referenzkarten King.


----------



## Duvar (23. Januar 2021)

Hatte jmd das Phänomen, dass er plötzlich nicht mehr +2MHz den VRAM übertakten kann?
Wollte wieder zurück zu meinem 150W Profil, aber wie sich herausstellte, macht der VRAM ein Problem, vor einer Minute lief der noch mit 2120MHz Fast. Irgendwas muss doch falsch sein im MPT oder muss ich etwa formatieren?
Hatte mit DDU Treiber gelöscht und reinstalliert.

Edit: @ stock sind wieder 2150 FAST möglich. Kann es sein, dass MPT iwas in der Registry verpfuscht hat?
Werde MPT mal löschen und neu installieren, aber hab meine Zweifel ob alle Reste davon weg sind.

Edit: geht wieder, erstmal auto vram oc gemacht, der haut direkt auf 2150, entweder es lag daran oder, dass ich soc max auf 1V erhöht hab.  Vorher lief das sogar mit 825mV max


----------



## Tekkla (23. Januar 2021)

Ist schon so ein komisches Gefühl, wenn man ein knapp 1.300 € teures Stück Hardware in der Hand hat und mit den ersten Schritten aka Umbau auf Wasserkühlung die Garantie dahinziehen sieht. Und dann bis zum Boot und dann zum ersten Belastungstest betet, dass man beim Umbau nichts falsch gemacht hat.


----------



## Dudelll (23. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist schon so ein komisches Gefühl, wenn man ein knapp 1.300 € teures Stück Hardware in der Hand hat und mit den ersten Schritten aka Umbau auf Wasserkühlung die Garantie dahinziehen sieht. Und dann bis zum Boot und dann zum ersten Belastungstest betet, dass man beim Umbau nichts falsch gemacht hat.



Ja allerdings ^^

Obwohl man ja nicht wirklich viel falsch machen kann, zumindest wenn man die Karte wirklich schrotten will muss man sich schon Mühe geben ^^

Und Gewährleistung hat man ja auch bei kühlerwechsel  

Fänds eigentlich cool wenn's nen wakü block geben würd der so aussieht wie der ref kühler, also auch so dick xD


----------



## Rolk (24. Januar 2021)

Bei der 6800XT ist die Pulse und Nitro+ abgesehen von Bios und Kühlerabdeckung anscheinend gleich. Bei der 6800 non-XT scheint der Kühler der Pulse aber minimal abgespeckt zu sein = unschön. Ich hatte mich schon fast für die 6800 Pulse entschieden. Jetzt tendiere ich bei den verfügbaren Karten wieder zur XFX. Preise sind zwar pervers, steigen aber ganz offensichtlich immer  weiter.


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Januar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Jetzt tendiere ich bei den verfügbaren Karten wieder zur XFX. Preise sind zwar pervers, steigen aber ganz offensichtlich immer  weiter.


Machst du nichts falsch mit. Ich würde sie wieder kaufe, wenn ich nochmal müsste.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Obwohl man ja nicht wirklich viel falsch machen kann, zumindest wenn man die Karte wirklich schrotten will muss man sich schon Mühe geben ^^


Die GPU war schon ordentlich fest mit dem Kühler verbunden. Da bedurfte es etwas mehr "Überredungskunst". Hatte schon Bammel ich würde da was abbrechen.



Dudelll schrieb:


> Und Gewährleistung hat man ja auch bei kühlerwechsel


Meh. Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Händler eine so geschrottete Karte ohne Murren zurück nimmt bzw austauscht oder repariert. Der schaut sich den defekten "Remove > Warranty Void" Aufkleber an und wird dann behaupten, dass an der Karte rumgeschaubt wurde. Dann ist's an dir denen zu beweisen, dass das von Anfang an so war. 



Dudelll schrieb:


> Fänds eigentlich cool wenn's nen wakü block geben würd der so aussieht wie der ref kühler, also auch so dick xD


Für die FEs von NVIDIA soll so einer komment. Von Bitspower oder so? Neulich ne News zu gelesen. Optisch bestimmt ganz witzig. Für mich aber nix. Habe den Chipsatz mit im Kreislauf drin. Das würde mit den Anschlüssen und Schläuchen nicht passen.


----------



## Dudelll (24. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die GPU war schon ordentlich fest mit dem Kühler verbunden. Da bedurfte es etwas mehr "Überredungskunst". Hatte schon Bammel ich würde da was abbrechen.
> 
> 
> Meh. Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Händler eine so geschrottete Karte ohne Murren zurück nimmt bzw austauscht oder repariert. Der schaut sich den defekten "Remove > Warranty Void" Aufkleber an und wird dann behaupten, dass an der Karte rumgeschaubt wurde. Dann ist's an dir denen zu beweisen, dass das von Anfang an so war.



Wenn man was abbricht ist natürlich sense ^^

Ansonsten ist in den ersten 6 Monaten aber der Händler in der Beweispflicht, auch wenn der Aufkleber weg ist.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Fänds eigentlich cool wenn's nen wakü block geben würd der so aussieht wie der ref kühler, also auch so dick xD











						EKWB EK-Quantum Vector im Test: Radeon RX 6900 XT unter Wasser - Hardwareluxx
					

EKWB EK-Quantum Vector: Radeon RX 6900 XT unter Wasser.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Dudelll (24. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> EKWB EK-Quantum Vector im Test: Radeon RX 6900 XT unter Wasser - Hardwareluxx
> 
> 
> EKWB EK-Quantum Vector: Radeon RX 6900 XT unter Wasser.
> ...


Den halt als dual slot Design ^^


----------



## openSUSE (24. Januar 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach ist XFX diesmal bei BigNavi richtig stark.
Wenn ich die XFX MERC RX6900XT mit dem MPT auf die Werte der Ref begrenze, dann sind die Temp,  Boost und Lüfter lautstärke nochmals besser als bei der Ref. Das Lüftergeräuch ist aber ETWAS dunkler, was wohl an dem besseren/höheren Luftdruck der Lüfter liegt.
Also ICH empfehle ganz klar die XFX MERC bei BigNavi.

_*PS: Karte ist ~34cm lang! Karte hat KEIN referenz PCB (Wasserkühler!), Karte kühlt sehr stark über die Backplate!
*_


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Januar 2021)

Nun, wie geschrieben die 6800 seit Ende November verbaut, bezahlt 780 Euro
Die 6800XT Referenz für 810 Euro gekauft, könnte leicht für 950 weitergeben...
oder verbauen und hoffen das NT BeQuiet 650 Watt -Dark Power Pro 11 reicht
und die 6800 NON XT an den Mann bringen.

Jedoch wäre die XT noch komplett versiegelt, wenn weitergeben sollte.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, wie geschrieben die 6800 seot Ende November verbaut, bezahlt 780 Euro
> Die 6800XT Referenz für 810 Euro gekauft, könnte leicht für 950 weitergeben...
> oder verbauen und hoffen das NT BeQuiet 650 Watt -Dark Power Pro 11 reicht
> und die 6800 NON XT an den Mann bringen.
> ...


Wieso weitergeben? Sei doch froh eine bekommen zu haben. Verkauf die 6800er und sei glücklich, grade für dein UHD brauchst du alles an Leistung was du kriegen kannst.
Godfall auf dem HTPC in MaxOut 4k wird schon eng mit der 6800er bei mir, da fehlt ein Quäntchen.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Januar 2021)

Nun, Red Dead Redemption II ist auch so ein Kandidat
um die 48 bis 55 fps mit der 6800
und da sollten ca. gute 10 bis 15 Prozent die 60 FPS in Ultra HD so wirklich halten können


----------



## <Phoenix> (24. Januar 2021)

Alter Verwalter....
Die haben die Preise in den Shops ja echt nochmal nach oben korrigiert. Habe meine XFX 6800 am 30.12. für 30€ weniger gekauft.
Alternate schießt den Vogel aber völlig ab! 970€ für eine 6800? WATT?!


----------



## Tekkla (24. Januar 2021)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Alter Verwalter....
> Die haben die Preise in den Shops ja echt nochmal nach oben korrigiert. Habe meine XFX 6800 am 30.12. für 30€ weniger gekauft.
> Alternate schießt den Vogel aber völlig ab! 970€ für eine 6800? WATT?!


Das weiß man wo im Quartal, wenn nich dem ganzen ersten Halbjahr, die Reise hingehen wird.


----------



## bath92 (24. Januar 2021)

Da waren die ...€ (+Versand) Anfang Dezember bei Caseking in der Rückbetrachtung ja ein echter Schnapper.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2021)

Ja meine 760€ für die 6800 erscheine mir auch immer günstiger


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Januar 2021)

Kann mir jemand sagen wann man eigentlich mit den neuen AMD Karten rechnen kann? Hab jetzt all meine Händler durch, kein einziger hat nen Preis, nen Hersteller oder sonst was. Nur einer hat nen Platzhalter wo irgendwann mal ne 6900er Karte hin kommen soll..
Ab wann geht das mit denen eigentlich los? Dieses Jahr noch oder kommen die erst 2022?


----------



## Dudelll (24. Januar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wann man eigentlich mit den neuen AMD Karten rechnen kann? Hab jetzt all meine Händler durch, kein einziger hat nen Preis, nen Hersteller oder sonst was. Nur einer hat nen Platzhalter wo irgendwann mal ne 6900er Karte hin kommen soll..
> Ab wann geht das mit denen eigentlich los? Dieses Jahr noch oder kommen die erst 2022?


Abgesehen davon das die Preise absurd sind haben mf und Alternate doch quasi alle Karten dauerhaft lagernd.

Also geben tuts die Karten schon ...


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Januar 2021)

mf und Alternate kenne ich nicht..  Ich kaufe zu 99% alles bei Brack.ch  Ganz selten noch bei digitec, aber die arbeiten mit RMA und so Zeugs wenn mal was ist. Ich will bei Problemen sofort nen Ersatzteil haben und das defekte dann einfach die Tage drauf mal zurückschicken, Fall erledigt.


----------



## Dudelll (24. Januar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> mf und Alternate kenne ich nicht..  Ich kaufe zu 99% alles bei Brack.ch  Ganz selten noch bei digitec, aber die arbeiten mit RMA und so Zeugs wenn mal was ist. Ich will bei Problemen sofort nen Ersatzteil haben und das defekte dann einfach die Tage drauf mal zurückschicken, Fall erledigt.


Hab letztens mal paar "kleinere" Händler bei mir in der Gegend gefragt ob die in nächster Zeit evtl. an 5900x cpu´s rankommen. Der allgemeine Ton war das die nicht damit rechnen die in nächster Zeit zu vernünftigen Preisen bekommen zu können. Denke leider das das bei Gpu´s noch schlechter aussieht.


----------



## BigYundol (24. Januar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> mf und Alternate kenne ich nicht..  Ich kaufe zu 99% alles bei Brack.ch  Ganz selten noch bei digitec, aber die arbeiten mit RMA und so Zeugs wenn mal was ist. Ich will bei Problemen sofort nen Ersatzteil haben und das defekte dann einfach die Tage drauf mal zurückschicken, Fall erledigt.



Die Schweiz kommt immer später dran als Deutschland und andere EU-Staaten. Ist als winziger Absatzmarkt auch nicht sonderlich spannend, hier bei Knappheit gross zu forcieren wegen Aufwand > Ertrag und so. Ist halt einer der Nachteile, wenn man ums Verrecken kein EU-Mitglied sein will und dadurch auf globale Marktmacht verzichtet.

Davon ab verloste Digitec zum Launch Kaufplätze für die Handvoll erhaltener Referenz-GPUs. Seither ist da so ziemlich tote Hose. Brack ist kein Vertragspartner bsw. von AMD und kommt entsprechend noch später erst an Ware.


----------



## Ill_Doctore (24. Januar 2021)

So, habe jetzt endlich Zeit gefunden mein System zu zerfplücken, neue Hardtubes zu biegen (ohne GPU im Loop halt) und die Big Navi zu verbauen.

Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich checken kann, ob das mit dem Resize Bar funktioniert?

Habe ein Asus Crosshair 7 Hero, also X470 und im neustem BIOS gab es extra ne Einstellung es zu aktivieren, aber irgendwie würde ich das gern validieren unter Windows.

Ryzen 5000er CPU ist auch vorhanden, also bis auf den 500er Chipsatz sind sogar alle ursprünglich genannten Bedinungen erfüllt.


----------



## Ericius161 (24. Januar 2021)

Gerätemanager -> Grafikkarten -> Eigenschaften -> Ressourcen
"Großer Speicherbereich" = SAM ON.


----------



## Ill_Doctore (24. Januar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Gerätemanager -> Grafikkarten -> Eigenschaften -> Ressourcen
> "Großer Speicherbereich" = SAM ON.


Super, dann passt alles! Vielen Dank! 

Dann kann ich jetzt ja beruhigt meine Internetleitung mit haufenweise Downloads quälen


----------



## gbm31 (24. Januar 2021)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Bei Reddit schreibt jemand, dass seine FPS in Quake 2 RTX mit Savegame von 55 auf 60 gestiegen sind mit dem neuen Treiber.



Schön. Bei mir liefs mal und mit dem neue Treiber nicht mehr!


----------



## McZonk (24. Januar 2021)

Da hier die letzten Tage immer mal wieder über eine Limitierung durch die TDC diskutiert worden ist.

@Gurdi Eine Mögliche Begrenzung des OC durch das Erreichen der TDC-Grenze lässt sich mit aktuellem HWInfo doch auch direkt auslesen, oder?


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Da hier die letzten Tage immer mal wieder über eine Limitierung durch die TDC diskutiert worden ist.
> 
> @Gurdi Eine Mögliche Begrenzung des OC durch das Erreichen der TDC-Grenze lässt sich mit aktuellem HWInfo doch auch direkt auslesen, oder?


Ja lässt sich ermitteln.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Januar 2021)

Worin besteht da der Unterschied? (blaue Markierung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Worin besteht da der Unterschied? (blaue Markierung)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das eine ist Chipoberfläche, wie bei Nvidia auch.
Das andere ist der heißeste Punkt im Chip.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Januar 2021)

schön, dass AMD jetzt auch bei Grakas aus allen Rohren ballert

"I've got some infos about RDNA 3 (top tier).
It's gonna be a real beast.
Holy shit.
Chiplet design, 32GB VRAM but very expensive too.
AMD pursues the strategy to beat Nvidia this time."





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1353378042941485056

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@gaussmath weißt du zufällig welche Art von Speicher?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (25. Januar 2021)

Oh toll 
Kostet dann also wenn AMD wieder nen fuffi unter Nvidia bleibt bei aktueller Verfügbarkeit 2000€....Klasse. 


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Rolk (25. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Oh toll
> Kostet dann also wenn AMD wieder nen fuffi unter Nvidia bleibt bei aktueller Verfügbarkeit 2000€....Klasse.
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Rick


Das wäre günstiger als viele 3090. Bei zweieinhalbfacher 6900XT Leistung gar nicht mal so übel.


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. Januar 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> schön, dass AMD jetzt auch bei Grakas aus allen Rohren ballert


Schön, dass du den Tweet kopierst.  Bleibt mein PC von Twitter verschont 



Rolk schrieb:


> Das wäre günstiger als viele 3090. Bei zweieinhalbfacher 6900XT Leistung gar nicht mal so übel.


Also ein Preis/Leistungstipp


----------



## elmobank (25. Januar 2021)

Also irgendwie witzig, Gigabyte hat nun ein Bios mit Resizable-BAR für mein Mainboard, dem Aorus Xtreme Z390 eröffentlicht - Version F9j.
Behebt mein Problem mit dem Displayport im Bios nicht (HDMI ist alles okay), spielt aber Resizable-BAR auf und es funktioniert scheinbar xD

Vorteil bei mir, ich hatte Windwos das letzte Mal im UEFI installiert - ein Test im Tomb Rider brachte folgende verbesserte Ergebnisse:

alt: Durchschnittl. BPS: 148

FPS                 CPU-Spiel                  CPU-Render                   GPU
Min                   118                             167                                122
Max                  233                             439                                255
Durchschn.      172                             255                                159
95%                  127                             186                                129  

neu: Durchschnittl. BPS: 156

FPS                 CPU-Spiel                  CPU-Render                   GPU
Min                   124                             155                                129
Max                  240                             348                                268
Durchschn.      179                             226                                168
95%                  132                             175                                137

Sehr interesant ist, das CPU-Render sinkt, dafür aber die CPU-Spiel und GPU steigt - hört sich fast nach einem CPU-Limit an, oder?
Im Endeffekt ist es jetzt nicht wirklich viel Unterschied, scheint aber zu funktionieren und dann nehm ich es doch gerne mit xD

Mal schauen, wann endlich mein Board ankommt, dann muss der 5950X ran und zeigen, was er kann ^^


----------



## Tekkla (25. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Behebt mein Problem mit dem Displayport im Bios nicht (HDMI ist alles okay)


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## elmobank (25. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?


Mir fehlt bei Anschluss über Displayport einfach die obere Leiste zur Auswahl - dort ist nur schwarz und der Mauscurser flackert am Übergang. Sobald ich über HDMI meinen TV anschließe ist dort alles okay. Tippe mal auf ein Biosproblem von Gigabyte - wäre nicht das erste Mal und wird auch nicht das letzte Mal bleiben -.-


----------



## cloudconnected (25. Januar 2021)

Den krassesten Boost gabs bei mir bei ACV


----------



## Dudelll (25. Januar 2021)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Den krassesten Boost gabs bei mir bei ACV


Forza geht auch gut hoch. Bei mir warens ~20% mehr fps, und das mit nem 3600. Kp ob mit nem 5000er evtl noch größere Sprünge drin sind.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Mir fehlt bei Anschluss über Displayport einfach die obere Leiste zur Auswahl - dort ist nur schwarz und der Mauscurser flackert am Übergang. Sobald ich über HDMI meinen TV anschließe ist dort alles okay. Tippe mal auf ein Biosproblem von Gigabyte - wäre nicht das erste Mal und wird auch nicht das letzte Mal bleiben -.-


Ist das CSM Modul aktiv? Mal ein anderes DP-Kabel probiert?


----------



## elmobank (25. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist das CSM Modul aktiv? Mal ein anderes DP-Kabel probiert?



CSM hat keine Auswirkung darauf, habe beides schon probiert.
Würde es am Displayportkabel liegen, dann müsste ich das Bild ebenso untet Windows haben und das ist nicht der Fall...
Ein ähnliches Bild gab es zu Beginn nur, als der AMD Treiber nicht richtig installiert war - danach war alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Würde es am Displayportkabel liegen, dann müsste ich das Bild ebenso untet Windows haben und das ist nicht der Fall...


Wenn die IT-Welt konsequent logisch wäre, ja, aber wir wissen ja, dass es anders ist, oder nicht?


----------



## elmobank (25. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn die IT-Welt konsequent logisch wäre, ja, aber wir wissen ja, dass es anders ist, oder nicht?


Das Problem hatte ich vorher mit einer anderen Karte nicht - deswegen gehe ich stark von einem Biosproblem aus, entweder der Grafikkarte (sehr unwahrscheinlich) oder vom Board....


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Januar 2021)

Gerade nochmals etwas probiert, immer mit RX 6800 Referenz Karte
1350 U/min ist kaum hörbar, beim Zocken geht dies komplett unter.
Da sind die Gehäuse Lüfter lauter...

Mann, die 6800 macht einfach Keine Zicken
und die 6800XT wird morgen verschickt.
Hat den dickeren Lüfter, aber auch 20% mehr CU´s und meint Ihr die macht die 1350 bis 1450 Umdrehungen @Stock mit etwas Untervolten mit zu jenen 2,3 bis 2,4 Ghz und damit wäre ich Glücklich.
Andererseits mit Verkauf der XT würde der UVP der Non XT immer drinnen sein, sprich dies was ich damals mehr Bezahlt habe würde ich locker reinbekommen!


----------



## Tekkla (26. Januar 2021)

Sind die Einstellungen für Takt und Spannung in der Radeon Software lediglich eine Empfehlung an die GPU? Ich stelle da 2.600 MHz und 1150 mV ein. Im RTSS Overlay steht alles - nur nicht die eingestellten Werte.


----------



## gbm31 (26. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sind die Einstellungen für Takt und Spannung in der Radeon Software lediglich eine Empfehlung an die GPU? Ich stelle da 2.600 MHz und 1150 mV ein. Im RTSS Overlay steht alles - nur nicht die eingestellten Werte.


Du stellst einen Taktwunsch und die GPU versucht diesen im Rahmen des zur Verfügung stehendene Powerlimits zu erfüllen. 
Dazu werden nach Tabellen zu jeder Taktstufe die passenden Spannungen verwendet. 
Mit dem Spannungsregler schiebst du den Bereich dieser Tabellen ein bisschen hin und her. 

Früher konntest du zu jeder Taktstufe die entsprechende Spannung setzen, dann konnte man nur noch den oberen Verlauf der Kurve beeinflussen, jetzt ist imho die Spannungs-Regelung über den Wattman völlig unnütz.

[edit]

So, definitiv: 21.1.1 deinstalliert, 20.12.2 installiert - Quake 2 RTX läuft.

Keine Ahnung was die da verbrochen haben.


----------



## DARPA (26. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sind die Einstellungen für Takt und Spannung in der Radeon Software lediglich eine Empfehlung an die GPU? Ich stelle da 2.600 MHz und 1150 mV ein. Im RTSS Overlay steht alles - nur nicht die eingestellten Werte.


Wenn man per Wattman die Spannung reduziert, muss man ab einem gewissen Punkt auch den Takt reduzieren, damit die niedrigere Spannung angelegt wird.

Ich hatte das ganz am Anfang festgestellt:
PL war soweit erhöht, dass es nicht begrenzt. GFX Spannung im MPT auf default 1175 mV.
Dann im Wattman 2850 MHz eingestellt und laufen lassen. Dabei lagen ~ 2.8 GHz und 1175 mV an.
Wenn ich jetzt nur im Wattman den Slider für die Spannung runterziehe, aber den Zielttakt auf 2850 lasse, ändert sich gar nix. Ich war schon bei 1080 mV laut Slider, aber die realen Betriebswerte waren unverändert (~ 2.8 GHz, 1175 mV, Leistungsaufnahme wie vorher).

Deswegen hat UV+OC mit Wattman Grenzen. Dieses Phänomen hatte auch Roman in nem Video neulich festgestellt.
Daher am besten die Spannung mit MPT reduzieren.


----------



## Tekkla (26. Januar 2021)

Okay, gut zu wissen. Ich meine, ich komme mit den 260W bei 2.600 MHz gut klar. Die Temperatur pendelt sich dann um die 50°C ein. So war es mit der RTX2080 vorher auch. Ich war nur Afterburner und die Anpassung der Spannungskurve gewohnt. Muss ich mich nur umgewöhnen.


----------



## elmobank (26. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Okay, gut zu wissen. Ich meine, ich komme mit den 260W bei 2.600 MHz gut klar. Die Temperatur pendelt sich dann um die 50°C ein. So war es mit der RTX2080 vorher auch. Ich war nur Afterburner und die Anpassung der Spannungskurve gewohnt. Muss ich mich nur umgewöhnen.


260 Watt mit 2600 MHz kann ich nicht so wirklich glauben - mit den üblichen Benchmarks validiert?
Nicht das du dem Clockstrechting aufsitzt und dir der Takt nur so angezeigt wird, real aber niedriger anliegt?

Die RX6900XT dümpelt eigentlich immer PowerTarget rum - bei +15% über Wattman kriegt man die dauerhaft ohne MPT auf knappe 2500 MHz - mehr ist dann eigentlich ohne weiteres nicht drin. Evtl. mit Wasserkühlung minimal mehr, das kann ich aber leider noch nicht prüfen.

Zu meinem Gigabyte Problem:
Ich habe mir jetzt ein B550 "Übergangsboard" für meinen 5950X bestellt, bis mein X570 Board endlich verfügbar ist, dann sollte der Anzeigebug nicht mehr da sein und ich Zeige Gigabyte den berühmten Finger - die letzten Bios von denen waren einfach nur zum 
Probleme mit dem 3770k, dem 6900k und dem 9900k - immer wieder Biosbugs und angeblich wäre das gar nicht validiert und würde nur bei mir so auftauchen - 2 Wochen später kam ein Biosupdate, der genau diesen Fehler beschrieben und behoben hat (z.B. beim 1151 Aorus Xtreme war das ein Fehler beim VCore, hat 3 oder 4 Versionen benötigt, bis es fast vollständig behoben war).
Nun habe ich mich mal für Asus entschieden - mal schauen, ob die das mit den Mainboards und dem Bios besser können...

Übergangsboard wird das B550-E Gaming, Endboard soll dann das X570 Crosshair VIII Dark Hero werden.


----------



## Zwock7420 (26. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Übergangsboard wird das B550-E Gaming, Endboard soll dann das X570 Crosshair VIII Dark Hero werden.



Ohh, ich wusste gar nicht, dass es inzwischen eine X570 Variante davon gibt...
War schon auf das B550 Board davon scharf, aber jetzt hat mein Crosshair VII Hero ein BIOS-Update bekommen, mit dem alles rennt wie Sau, incl. SMA...
Bis auf die Tatsache, dass meine G-Skill TridentZ RGB jetzt irgendwie nicht mehr über Aura steuerbar sind, ich werds verkraften denke ich 

Hast dir aber auch echt ein schönes Übergangsboard ausgesucht. Hoffe damit hast du weniger Stress als mit den Gigabyte Boards


----------



## Papzt (26. Januar 2021)

Werde wohl die Tage mal das neueste BIOS auf mein Mainboard packen und dann Mal mit SAM rumspielen. Scheint ja sehr stark vom Spiel abhängig zu sein ob man es bemerkt oder nicht. Bis jetzt auf jeden Fall ein guter Leistungssprung von der 5700xt


----------



## Tekkla (26. Januar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> 260 Watt mit 2600 MHz kann ich nicht so wirklich glauben - mit den üblichen Benchmarks validiert?
> Nicht das du dem Clockstrechting aufsitzt und dir der Takt nur so angezeigt wird, real aber niedriger anliegt?
> 
> Die RX6900XT dümpelt eigentlich immer PowerTarget rum - bei +15% über Wattman kriegt man die dauerhaft ohne MPT auf knappe 2500 MHz - mehr ist dann eigentlich ohne weiteres nicht drin. Evtl. mit Wasserkühlung minimal mehr, das kann ich aber leider noch nicht prüfen.


Hast Recht! Die Aussage basierte auf den Anzeigen ingame. Wenn ich Benchmarks laufen lassen, dann ergeben sich die von dir genannten Werte.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2021)

Hängt stark von der Software ab, mit 255ASIC schwanke ich zwischen 2480-2760Mhz.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (26. Januar 2021)

Wie bekommt ihr eigentlich so hohe Taktraten zusammen?
Bei meiner Merc war bei 2,5ghz Schluss obwohl PT von 340w.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Dudelll (26. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr eigentlich so hohe Taktraten zusammen?
> Bei meiner Merc war bei 2,5ghz Schluss obwohl PT von 340w.
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Rick



Uv mit mpt und dann PL hoch. Wirklich weit über 2.5Ghz (real anliegender Takt) bin ich bisher aber auch noch nicht gekommen. Hab allerdings bislang auch nur bis 315w Pl probiert.


----------



## blalaber (26. Januar 2021)

Grafikfehler bei BFV bleiben mit dem Januar-Treiber bestehen!


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr eigentlich so hohe Taktraten zusammen?
> Bei meiner Merc war bei 2,5ghz Schluss obwohl PT von 340w.
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Rick


Hast du eine 6800 oder 6900?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (26. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du eine 6800 oder 6900?


Eine 6900.

Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## openSUSE (26. Januar 2021)

Du hattest die MERC auch im Schwitzkasten, da würde ich auch nicht wollen.


Spoiler: SchwitzkastenBild von Onkel-Rick






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz ehrlich, was hast du denn erwartet?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (26. Januar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Du hattest die MERC auch im Schwitzkasten, da würde ich auch nicht wollen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SchwitzkastenBild von Onkel-Rick
> ...


Ja das stimmt wohl aber wenn ich sämtliche Lüfter auf Anschlag Stelle und zusätzliche noch die Seitenteile abnehme bleibt sie doch deutlich kühler.
Ist zwar unerträglich aber für ne kurze Taktsuche lässt man es über sich ergehen.
Aber ich will in dem kleinen Case auch keine OC Rekorde aufstellen sondern einen flinken und relativ leisen aber natürlich nicht unhörbaren Wohnzimmertauglichen Spiele PC.

Ich nutzte zuletzt die Karte Stock und nur den Spannungsregler auf 92%.....da wurde sie doch relativ angenehm.
Hab zur Zeit noch eine Nitro da und teste welche davon leiser bleibt.

Und so hitzig ist das kleine Gehäuse gar nicht.
Meine alte GTX 1080 von palit war trotz das noch keine Gehäuse Lüfter drin waren 3-4grad Kühler als in meinem großen Tower mit Lüfter Vollbestückung.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Tekkla (26. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> schwanke ich zwischen 2480-2760Mhz.


So in etwa ist auch die Range beim RTSS Overlay mit den Daten aus HWInfo.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2021)

BETA5 vom Afterburner, jetzt mit 6er AMD-Support.









						MSI AB / RTSS development news thread
					

You don't need to close RTSS, reread my reply and remove the profile for this game you've created. It doesn't support any hooks and you're causing this...




					forums.guru3d.com


----------



## Edelhamster (27. Januar 2021)

blalaber schrieb:


> Grafikfehler bei BFV bleiben mit dem Januar-Treiber bestehen!


Hab mit der 3080 aktuell auch Grafikfehler in BF V. 
Die Wasserdarstellung in Kombination mit Spiegelungen/Reflexionen darauf führt urplötzlich zu Artefakt/Klötzchen Bildung.
Frag mich woher das auf einmal kommt. Liegt das Problem am Ende beim Spiel?


----------



## Tekkla (27. Januar 2021)

In WoW habe ich mit RT und hohen bis ultra Schatten auch Flackern. Zwar etwas schlimmer als vorher mit der RTX2080 aber auch an den gleichen Objekten.  Was Blizzard für NVIDIA empfieht, einfach die Schatten runterschalten, funktioniert auch für die AMD Karte. Geil ist das aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Januar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Hab mit der 3080 aktuell auch Grafikfehler in BF V.
> Die Wasserdarstellung in Kombination mit Spiegelungen/Reflexionen darauf führt urplötzlich zu Artefakt/Klötzchen Bildung.
> Frag mich woher das auf einmal kommt. Liegt das Problem am Ende beim Spiel?


Krass, dachte das wäre nur bei amd Karten!


----------



## blalaber (27. Januar 2021)

Interessant, dachte auch das wäre AMD spezifisch. Offenbar nicht. 
Ich war gestern mit dem Spiel eh zu optimistisch. Hab Mal wieder seit langem die Performance mit DX12 getestet - immernoch ne herbe Enttäuschung..


----------



## Aemkeisdna (27. Januar 2021)

So da meine RTX 3070 total gefiept hat und die Lager der Lüfter beim Last wechsel geklaggert haben bin ich bei ner RX 6800 Merc angekommen für 559€ ( denke das ist okay, ist ja neu )

Die Frage aller Fragen, welchen Adrenalin Treiber nehmt ihr? Es gibt irgendwie zwei und ich nutze zum ersten mal AMD. 

Hab jetzt den 21.1.1


----------



## openSUSE (27. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt wohl aber wenn ich sämtliche Lüfter auf Anschlag Stelle und zusätzliche noch die Seitenteile abnehme bleibt sie doch deutlich kühler.
> Ist zwar unerträglich aber für ne kurze Taktsuche lässt man es über sich ergehen.
> Aber ich will in dem kleinen Case auch keine OC Rekorde aufstellen sondern einen flinken und relativ leisen aber natürlich nicht unhörbaren Wohnzimmertauglichen Spiele PC.
> 
> ...


Es bleibt natürlich dir überlassen was du für dich als "passender" betrachtest und was nicht.
Allerdings ist es unsinng sich über eine Karte auszulassen die engegen der Herstellerempfehlung  betrieben wird, wenn du schon solche Angaben machst, dann stell doch bitte den passenden Kontext her und zeig WIE du die Karte betrieben hast/willst.

Und dazu kann ich nur nochmal sagen,  das:


Spoiler: SoNicht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




steht im krassem gegensatz zu:


Spoiler: So






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> Recommended for Enthusiasts Computer Cases
> For optimal performance, the XFX MERC 319 is intended for computer cases sufficient space and airflow. Micro, Mini, and some Mid tower computer cases may not be sufficient for the MERC 319.



Aber davon einmal ab, es ist nicht so sinnig wie man meint wenn man ÜBER die GPU-Lüfter "Frischluft" ins Gehäuse "pumpt", die Lüfter sind slicht nicht dafür ausgelegt in einem "Wakum"hinein oder gegen "Überdruck" zu arbeiten.
Dabei machen die Lüfter aber je nach Hersteller mal mehr oder eben etwas weniger Probleme, aber gut ist das für diese Art Lüfter eigentlich nie.
Ungeachtet dessen: Wenn du in diesem Gehäuse mit der 1080 DEUTLICH bessere Temps hattest


> _als in meinem großen Tower mit "Lüfter Vollbestückung"._


dann war das Kühlkonzept schlicht suboptimal.


----------



## arthur95 (27. Januar 2021)

Es wird nicht besser:
TSMC wird nun Automotive Chips priorisieren ! Also noch weniger Grafikchips/CPUs etc.)
Danke deutsche Autoindustrie!! 









						Taiwan sichert Autoindustrie oberste Priorität bei Chipversorgung zu
					

Das erklärte die taiwanische Wirtschaftsministerin Wang Mei-hua am Mittwoch




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## Pascal3366 (27. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Es wird nicht besser:
> TSMC wird nun Automotive Chips priorisieren ! Also noch weniger Grafikchips/CPUs etc.)
> Danke deutsche Autoindustrie!!
> 
> ...


wow die können die doch sowieso nicht liefern.


----------



## BigYundol (27. Januar 2021)

Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> So da meine RTX 3070 total gefiept hat und die Lager der Lüfter beim Last wechsel geklaggert haben bin ich bei ner RX 6800 Merc angekommen für 559€ ( denke das ist okay, ist ja neu )
> 
> Die Frage aller Fragen, welchen Adrenalin Treiber nehmt ihr? Es gibt irgendwie zwei und ich nutze zum ersten mal AMD.
> 
> Hab jetzt den 21.1.1



Ich nehme immer den neusten "Beta"/"Optionalen".
Im aktuellen Falle den 21.1.1. Das ist bei AMD meiner Erfahrung nach i.d.R. problemfrei.

Die ältere "Empfohlene" Treiberversion unterscheidet sich von den früheren gleichbenannten "Betas" i.d.R. nur darin, dass sie zusätzlich von Microsoft zertifiziert sind.

Wenn AMD das grosse Dezemberupdate bringt (diese Saison offenbar ausgefallen), kann es vermehrt vorkommen, dass ein paar (der neuen) Funktionen haken / noch nicht ganz ausgereift sind. Da kann es sich u.U. lohnen, zwei-drei Monate mit einem Update auf die neue Treibergeneration zu warten, sollte man u.U. auf zu lästige Schwierigkeiten treffen.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (27. Januar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Es bleibt natürlich dir überlassen was du für dich als "passender" betrachtest und was nicht.
> Allerdings ist es unsinng sich über eine Karte auszulassen die engegen der Herstellerempfehlung  betrieben wird, wenn du schon solche Angaben machst, dann stell doch bitte den passenden Kontext her und zeig WIE du die Karte betrieben hast/willst.
> 
> Und dazu kann ich nur nochmal sagen,  das:
> ...


Nein um Gottes Willen, ich will die Merc nicht schlecht reden.
Sie ist eine echt schnelle Karte und sie ist das schönste custom Design....was leider der Grund war warum ich mich für sie entschieden habe.

Das von dir gepostete Bild kenne ich gar nicht und ich habe lange nach Berichten recherchiert.
Hätte ich dieses Bild damals schon gesehen wäre die Entscheidung zur Nitro klar gewesen.
Würdest du die 6900XT Nitro für mein Case empfehlen?

Generell scheinen die AMD Karten deutlich wärmer zu werden als die Nvidia.
Ich lese oft Temperaturen von 60-70 Grad bei einer 3090 in diesem Gehäuse...und die haben dann meist auch noch das Glaspanel drauf.
Im luxx schreibt sogar einer das seine 3080 beim spielen nur 55grad warm wird, was ich schon extrem wenig halte.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## arthur95 (27. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Nein um Gottes Willen, ich will die Merc nicht schlecht reden.
> Sie ist eine echt schnelle Karte und sie ist das schönste custom Design....was leider der Grund war warum ich mich für sie entschieden habe.
> 
> Das von dir gepostete Bild kenne ich gar nicht und ich habe lange nach Berichten recherchiert.
> ...


Das AMD- Karten pauschal wärmer werden ist ein Blödsinn!
Nur weil NV die Junction Temperatur nicht ausliest bzw. zeigt heißt nicht das es sie nicht gibt!
Temperatur hängt grundsätzlich nur von Leistung und Kühler ab! ( vrm und speicher und co effizienz etc mal außen vor)

Also eine 3090 mit ihren 350w ist bei gleicher Kühlung zu 100% heißer als eine 6800XT/6900XT mit 300w
Das sind nun mal Regeln der Physik die auch NV nicht brechen kann!


----------



## blautemple (27. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Also eine 3090 mit ihren 350w ist bei gleicher Kühlung zu 100% heißer als eine 6800XT/6900XT mit 300w
> Das sind nun mal Regeln der Physik die auch NV nicht brechen kann!


Das stimmt so aber auch nicht. Relevant ist nicht nur die Abwärme selbst, sondern auch die Fläche die diese Abwärme abgibt


----------



## arthur95 (27. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das stimmt so aber auch nicht. Relevant ist nicht nur die Abwärme selbst, sondern auch die Fläche die diese Abwärme abgibt



ja da gibt jetzt noch viel mehr kleine Faktoren die Einfluss auf die Temperatur haben!
Aber die grundlegenden Einflussfaktoren bleiben und sind*: Leistung (w*) und *Kühlungsleistung.*


----------



## sifusanders (27. Januar 2021)

@Dudelll welchen Block hast Du eigentlich und wie hoch geht der Hotspot bei Dir unter Wasser?
hab hier so allerlei rumliegen, der AGB und die Pumpe fehlen jedoch noch. Und der Octo, aber das kann noch dauern ....


----------



## Rolk (27. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ja da gibt jetzt noch viel mehr kleine Faktoren die Einfluss auf die Temperatur haben!
> Aber die grundlegenden Einflussfaktoren bleiben und sind*: Leistung (w*) und *Kühlungsleistung.*


Bei der Kühlleistung die damit einhergehende Lautstärke nicht vergessen. Bei Ampere scheint es doch einige Karten mit leichter Tendenz zur Turbine zu geben. Bei Big Navi anscheinend keine einzige.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (27. Januar 2021)

Ich muss sagen das die beiden Gainward Phantom/Asus TUF RTX 3070 lauter waren als meine jetzige RX6800 Merc. 

 Selbst mit angepasster Lüfterkurve etc. Ich bin extrem überrascht von der Qualität der RX 6800 Merc.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (27. Januar 2021)

Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das die beiden Gainward Phantom/Asus TUF RTX 3070 lauter waren als meine jetzige RX6800 Merc.
> 
> Selbst mit angepasster Lüfterkurve etc. Ich bin extrem überrascht von der Qualität der RX 6800 Merc.


Oh das hatte ich nicht erwartet von einer 3070.
Gibt ja auch eine 6900 TUF....aber da liest oder hört man ja auch nichts drüber, genauso wenig über die Phantom. 
Denke meine Erwartungen sind vielleicht zu hoch gesteckt und ich wäre ein Kandidat für Wasser aber nein ich bleibe bei Luft....reicht schon das ich ne AIO drin habe.

Habe gerade eine 6900 Nitro drin...viel geht da allerdings nicht mit UV.
PT auf Minimum und den Spannungsregler gerade mal auf 97%....dann ist sie ein wenig langsamer und leiser als die Merc.
Könnte vielleicht eine Niere in der Lotterie sein aber die Karte geht eh zurück da sie mir keine RPM der Lüfter anzeigt, weder wattman noch trixx....denke da liegt ein defekt vor. (Lüfter drehen aber und lassen sich regeln)

Und was mir aufgefallen ist: hat die Nitro ein niedrigeres Powerlimit?
Die Nitro zieht mit Maximum PT so viel wie die Merc mit Stock PT.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das stimmt so aber auch nicht. Relevant ist nicht nur die Abwärme selbst, sondern auch die Fläche die diese Abwärme abgibt


Hinzu kommt das man den Core isolieren muss.Der Chip bei Nvidia ist eigentlich recht genügsam,die Platinen dafür saufen wie Hulle.


----------



## Dudelll (27. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> @Dudelll welchen Block hast Du eigentlich und wie hoch geht der Hotspot bei Dir unter Wasser?
> hab hier so allerlei rumliegen, der AGB und die Pumpe fehlen jedoch noch. Und der Octo, aber das kann noch dauern ....


Nen ekwb Vector, die plexi Kupfer Version, aber glaub von der Leistung her gibt's da eh keinen Unterschied.

Mit 320w PL geht Hotspot bei mir auf Max. 63°c bei 30°C Wasser.


----------



## sifusanders (27. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Nen ekwb Vector, die plexi Kupfer Version, aber glaub von der Leistung her gibt's da eh keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Mit 320w PL geht Hotspot bei mir auf Max. 63°c bei 30°C Wasser.


ui sehr nice. da freu ich mich scho drauf. hab selber den bykski Block. werden dann 360/45 Rad + 420 Mora sein.


----------



## gloriav (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo, hat hier wer die Rx 6800 Pulse Oc oder Msi Gaming X Trio?

Finde nur tests zu den 6800XT´s. Da soll die Trio sehr gut sein aber auf der kleineren Karte?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Hallo, hat hier wer die Rx 6800 Pulse Oc oder Msi Gaming X Trio?
> 
> Finde nur tests zu den 6800XT´s. Da soll die Trio sehr gut sein aber auf der kleineren Karte?


Auf den kleineren wird der Kühler schlicht noch besser sein. Die Kühler auf den 6800ern haben allgemein leichtes Spiel mit dem Chip.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (27. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Hallo, hat hier wer die Rx 6800 Pulse Oc oder Msi Gaming X Trio?
> 
> Finde nur tests zu den 6800XT´s. Da soll die Trio sehr gut sein aber auf der kleineren Karte?


Ich habe nicht die Pulse genommen da diese ne Stock RX 6800 ist. Wurde mir von abgeraten und wurde nicht enttäuscht. 
Die MSI soll leiser sein als dir Merc. 

Was Interessant wäre in wie weit man an eine Stock RX 6800 XT mit OC der RX 6800 kommt


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Januar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Es wird nicht besser:
> TSMC wird nun Automotive Chips priorisieren ! Also noch weniger Grafikchips/CPUs etc.)
> Danke deutsche Autoindustrie!!
> 
> ...


bzw. das hier:

"Lisa said that 2021 is going to be a big year for AMD's Enterprise (EPYC) and Commercial (Ryzen Pro) business lines. These are regular revenue generators that AMD needs to develop sustainable contracts for. Sorry consumers, that wafer supply is going to customers with contracts."





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1354180678699671564

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Januar 2021)

Heute kommt die 6800XT an.

Frage:
Was kann man denn, heute für eine, damals bei Kleinanzeigen (Italien) gezahlte 790 Euro
RX 6800  (verbaut seit 2 Monaten)  verlangen?
850 Euro inkl. Versand ?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Heute kommt die 6800XT an.
> 
> Frage:
> Was kann man denn, heute für eine, damals bei Kleinanzeigen (Italien) gezahlte 790 Euro
> ...


Etwa ~950


----------



## blautemple (28. Januar 2021)

Ich würde eher 800€ sagen, wenn ich mir die aktuellen Preise so anschaue:








						RX 6800
					

Hier finden Sie 3x RX 6800 diverser namhafter Hersteller in unserer Grafikkarten (VGA)-Kategorie




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Rolk (28. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube außer Mindfactory wollen mittlerweile fast alle shops knapp 1000 € für eine 6800. 
Bin mal gespannt wann und ob Mindfactory nachzieht.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (28. Januar 2021)

Die Preise steigen wieder leicht wie es aussieht


----------



## Rolk (28. Januar 2021)

Von Asrock scheinen es jetzt auch mal ein paar Karten nach Deutschland geschafft zu haben. Siehe Mindfactory.


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Januar 2021)

Wenn sie auch noch einen guten Preis mitgebracht hätten, wärs noch besser 

Aber vorher würde ich noch gerne wissen, ob Watercool nur für Ref.design oder auch ein Custom nen Kühler rausbringt. Der Januar ist praktisch um 

Bezweifle nämlich, dass ich in naher Zukunft auf der AMD Seite mal erfolgreich bin


----------



## gloriav (28. Januar 2021)

Preis der 6800 mit 860 oder 830 für die Pulse ist nicht mal so schlecht momentan das Teil ist mit Overclock 2.4-2.5ghz genauso schnell wie meine 3080  oft auch schneller  gestern bei einem Freund getestet. Der Star der AMD Riege mMn. 6900xt ist ja komplett nutzlos. 6800xt zu teuer. Leise ist sie auch noch die Merc(was mich bei meiner Karte stört denn leise ist sie nicht).

Auf 3080 schauen um 1200 verkaufen und die 6800 zu kaufen. Wenn man zu viel Zeit hat kommt man nur auf blöde Gedanken


----------



## Aemkeisdna (28. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Preis der 6800 mit 860 oder 830 für die Pulse ist nicht mal so schlecht momentan das Teil ist mit Overclock 2.4-2.5ghz genauso schnell wie meine 3080  oft auch schneller  gestern bei einem Freund getestet. Der Star der AMD Riege mMn. 6900xt ist ja komplett nutzlos. 6800xt zu teuer. Leise ist sie auch noch die Merc(was mich bei meiner Karte stört denn leise ist sie nicht).
> 
> Auf 3080 schauen um 1200 verkaufen und die 6800 zu kaufen. Wenn man zu viel Zeit hat kommt man nur auf blöde Gedanken


Ich muss als jahrelanger Nvidia Fan Boy sagen das die RX 6800 nen echt gutes Stück Hardware ist und ich echt froh bin mal ne AMD Karte gekauft zu haben. 

Kannst du ins mitteilen in welchen Spielen das war? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## gloriav (28. Januar 2021)

Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Ich muss als jahrelanger Nvidia Fan Boy sagen das die RX 6800 nen echt gutes Stück Hardware ist und ich echt froh bin mal ne AMD Karte gekauft zu haben.
> 
> Kannst du ins mitteilen in welchen Spielen das war? Würde mich mal interessieren.



Valhalla und Odyssey brauche ich ja nicht zu erwähnen. RDR2 (mein Hauptspiel und da nervt mich der Lüfter meiner 3080 selbst mit 725mv bei 1600mhz). bf v, hitman 3. horizon zero dawn.metro exodus. da wo die 3080 schneller war reden wir von 120 gegen 130 fps also komplett irrelevant.

Bei Metro wurden es aber schnell über 50% für die 3080 mit Raytracing denn das packt die 3080 auf ultra in 1440p ohne dlss, die 6800 wird unspielbar aber ohne merkst keinen Unterschied. Auch sah das Raytracing bei Nvidia einfach besser aus.

valhalla glatt 30%   da wo ich 89fps hatte, hatte er über 120 und da hatte ich nicht mal die Wolken auf max wie er.



Mit wie viel rpms laufen deine lüfter und welche temps hast du mit der merc?


----------



## Zwock7420 (28. Januar 2021)

6900XT im AMD-Shop für UVP!!!!

Jetzt oder nie, Leute!


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich würde eher 800€ sagen, wenn ich mir die aktuellen Preise so anschaue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja hab mich verlesen, dachte er meint die XT


Zwock7420 schrieb:


> 6900XT im AMD-Shop für UVP!!!!
> 
> Jetzt oder nie, Leute!


Schon wieder rum....


----------



## Zwock7420 (28. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schon wieder rum....



Angeblich sollen auch die 6800 und die 6800XT verfügbar gewesen sein... ich habe hier die letzte Stunde gehockt und nebenbei mindestens 1x pro minute refreshed, ich habe keine 6800er zu Gesicht bekommen.

Eigentlich hatte ich aber noch viel mehr auf nen Ryzen 5900X geschielt, aber da muß ich wohl weiter warten...


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Januar 2021)

Luxx Bot sagt zumindest es hätte welche gegeben. Aber so lang hab ich dann doch nicht geschaut. Stunde rumsitzen und nur AMD aktualisieren


----------



## Zwock7420 (28. Januar 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Luxx Bot sagt zumindest es hätte welche gegeben. Aber so lang hab ich dann doch nicht geschaut. Stunde rumsitzen und nur AMD aktualisieren


Naja, die letzten Wochen war es auch meist am Donnerstag so um 17 Uhr rum, dass AMD was gedropt hat, daher dachte ich, ich versuch mal mein Glück. Bin hier was am lesen und nebenbei ist halt der Rechner an, ich Hämmere jetzt nicht permanent F5 durch...  

Aber scheinbar müsste man das, wenn man wirklich an eine 6800er im AMD-Shop kommen will....


----------



## balticfoxx (28. Januar 2021)

Da sitz ich schon vorm Kasten aber lass mich durch irgendeinen Quatsch gerade dann ablenken als es ernst wird... 

6900xt hatte ich dann sogar noch im Warenkorb aber war mir zu teuer  Kein Scherz.


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Januar 2021)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Naja, die letzten Wochen war es auch meist am Donnerstag so um 17 Uhr rum, dass AMD was gedropt hat, daher dachte ich, ich versuch mal mein Glück


Eben, ich auch. Allerdings hab ich um 17:15 aufgehört, Viertelstunde reicht mir. Mehr ist mir das nicht wert. F5 macht ein Addon^^


----------



## BigYundol (28. Januar 2021)

Wenigstens ist der Ryzen 5800X mittlerweile auch im AMD-Shop nach einem Drop länger als ein paar Sekunden verfügbar


----------



## drstoecker (28. Januar 2021)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist der Ryzen 5800X mittlerweile auch im AMD-Shop nach einem Drop länger als ein paar Sekunden verfügbar


Preis? Bei Mit freundlichen Grüßen gabs den zuletzt für 459€!


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Januar 2021)

6800XT AMD Referenz verbaut
und die bis heute montierte RX 6800 Referenz sucht Käufer
oder wird bei uns in Itlalien verkauft.
Dort gibt es ausser 2 -3 Customs rein gar nix!


----------



## gloriav (28. Januar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 6800XT AMD Referenz verbaut
> und die bis heute montierte RX 6800 Referenz sucht Käufer
> oder wird bei uns in Itlalien verkauft.
> Dort gibt es ausser 2 -3 Customs rein gar nix!


gib ich kaufs dir ab ^^


----------



## BigYundol (28. Januar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Preis? Bei Mit freundlichen Grüßen gabs den zuletzt für 459€!



$449



			https://www.amd.com/de/direct-buy/ch


----------



## Pascal3366 (28. Januar 2021)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Naja, die letzten Wochen war es auch meist am Donnerstag so um 17 Uhr rum, dass AMD was gedropt hat, daher dachte ich, ich versuch mal mein Glück. Bin hier was am lesen und nebenbei ist halt der Rechner an, ich Hämmere jetzt nicht permanent F5 durch...
> 
> Aber scheinbar müsste man das, wenn man wirklich an eine 6800er im AMD-Shop kommen will....


schreib dir doch einen bot der jede sekunde oder millisekunde den shop scraped und prüft ob stock da ist, hatte ich ursprünglich auch gemacht.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Januar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> schreib dir doch einen bot der jede sekunde oder millisekunde den shop scraped und prüft ob stock da ist, hatte ich ursprünglich auch gemacht.


Distill Web Monitor - Minimum 5s Abstand


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. Januar 2021)

An alle RX 6800 Nutzer,  wie viele FPS kommen bei euch so in CP 2077 rum? Habe mit GPU 2270MHz zwischen 60 und 80 FPS und mit >2400 MHz ab 70 FPS


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Januar 2021)

Ok, ich hab dann letztendlich auch zugeschlagen. Es wurde jetzt eine XFX RX 6800 XT Merc319, meine Erste von der Firma, bin gespannt. Das Gesamtpaket hat mich überzeugt (und ist sie nicht hübsch! Nicht, dass das in meinem fensterlosen Gehäuse eine Rolle spielen würde...), tatsächlich diesmal KEINE Sapphire! Und mit 999€ kann ich leben.

Jetzt ist es bei mir schon so lange her mit der Oberfläche von AMD, kann sein, dass ich euch in den nächsten Wochen Fragen stellen werde, die hier schon gestellt wurden, man möge es mir verzeihen.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab dann letztendlich auch zugeschlagen. Es wurde jetzt eine XFX RX 6800 XT Merc319, meine Erste von der Firma, bin gespannt. Das Gesamtpaket hat mich überzeugt (und ist sie nicht hübsch! Nicht, dass das in meinem fensterlosen Gehäuse eine Rolle spielen würde...), tatsächlich diesmal KEINE Sapphire! Und mit 999€ kann ich leben.
> 
> Jetzt ist es bei mir schon so lange her mit der Oberfläche von AMD, kann sein, dass ich euch in den nächsten Wochen Fragen stellen werde, die hier schon gestellt wurden, man möge es mir verzeihen.


Sollten wir hinkriegen hier.


----------



## sifusanders (29. Januar 2021)

Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Habe mit GPU 2270MHz zwischen 60 und 80 FPS und mit >2400 MHz ab 70 FPS


Du solltest auch Deine Einstellungen und Auflösung mit angeben.

LG
sifu/Mark


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Du solltest auch Deine Einstellungen und Auflösung mit angeben.
> 
> LG
> sifu/Mark


Na klar vollkommen vergessen. Auflösung 1440p und Preset Ultra.


----------



## gloriav (29. Januar 2021)

Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Na klar vollkommen vergessen. Auflösung 1440p und Preset Ultra.


Schön das du geantwortet hast


----------



## Onkel-Rick (29. Januar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab dann letztendlich auch zugeschlagen. Es wurde jetzt eine XFX RX 6800 XT Merc319, meine Erste von der Firma, bin gespannt. Das Gesamtpaket hat mich überzeugt (und ist sie nicht hübsch! Nicht, dass das in meinem fensterlosen Gehäuse eine Rolle spielen würde...), tatsächlich diesmal KEINE Sapphire! Und mit 999€ kann ich leben.
> 
> Jetzt ist es bei mir schon so lange her mit der Oberfläche von AMD, kann sein, dass ich euch in den nächsten Wochen Fragen stellen werde, die hier schon gestellt wurden, man möge es mir verzeihen.


Das stimmt! Die Merc ist die wohl schönste Karte auf dem Planeten. 
Kannst dann ja Mal schreiben wie deine Temperaturen aussehen und wie viel RPMs die Lüfter der Karte machen.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Eyren (29. Januar 2021)

So hab meine Radeon VII grade für nen tausender abgegeben. 

Wahnsinn diese Preise momentan.

Überlege echt mir eine 6800xt zu holen ob die nicht für mich besser läuft.

Denke die 3090 bekomm ich dann schon noch los.


----------



## sifusanders (29. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> So hab meine Radeon VII grade für nen tausender abgegeben.
> 
> Wahnsinn diese Preise momentan.
> 
> ...


Verdammt, hab im Oktober nur 650 € gekriegt. Aber Gratulation an Dich!


----------



## gloriav (29. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> So hab meine Radeon VII grade für nen tausender abgegeben.
> 
> Wahnsinn diese Preise momentan.
> 
> ...


denke das selbe 3080 weg gewinn und 6800 kaufen


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2021)

Welocme to the Red Team  

Für meine 3090er hab ich mir zwei Radeons gekauft, für mich hat es sich gelohnt. Die 6800XT ist sogar schneller als meine UV 90er in dem meisten Szenarien(in MEINEN Szenarien!)


----------



## gloriav (29. Januar 2021)

Mit der merc kann man nichts falsch machen denke ich, oder? Red devil kostet ja auch nur 10 mehr. Leider gibt es fast keine Tests zu der 6800 fast alle nur 6800xt.

Höchstes Powerlimit das muss her.


----------



## Pascal3366 (29. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Das stimmt! Die Merc ist die wohl schönste Karte auf dem Planeten.
> Kannst dann ja Mal schreiben wie deine Temperaturen aussehen und wie viel RPMs die Lüfter der Karte machen.
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Rick


ich finde die Red Devil schöner


----------



## Rolk (29. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Mit der merc kann man nichts falsch machen denke ich, oder? Red devil kostet ja auch nur 10 mehr. Leider gibt es fast keine Tests zu der 6800 fast alle nur 6800xt.
> 
> Höchstes Powerlimit das muss her.


Du meinst sicher die Powercolor 6800 Red Dragon? PCGH hat die Karte in der 02/2021 in einem Optimierungsartikel mit drin. Ein OC-Wunder war sie nicht. Temperaturen und Lautstärke aber allererste Güte. Mit einem UV-Profil lief die Karte in Valhalla  sogar ein paar Minuten passiv, bevor sich die Lüfter genötigt fühlten anzulaufen.


----------



## Eyren (29. Januar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Verdammt, hab im Oktober nur 650 € gekriegt. Aber Gratulation an Dich!


Ja die Preise sind momentan nicht mehr normal. 

Aber Hey ich geb wenigstens den WaKü-Block zu der Karte dazu. Ok das eigentlich auch nur weil Gurdi meinen Referenzkühler heimtückischh geklaut hat.

Auktion lief 9std. und das Ding ging weg. Hätte ich niemals gedacht.

Und ja Danke.


gloriav schrieb:


> denke das selbe 3080 weg gewinn und 6800 kaufen


Ja ich kann auch keinem mit guten Gewissen zu Nvidia raten momentan. Klar die Leistung ist echt richtig gut und man muss da auch nix großartig machen. Dem Kevin von nebenan wo der Papa im Vorstand von Mercedes sitzt würd ich vlt. sagen:"Ja komm kauf dir eine 3080/3090 da bauste dat Dingen rein, startest den PC und alles ist schön."

Aber schaut man sich Verbrauch und Leistung an addiert die Anschaffungskosten dazu bleibt doch eigentlich nix mehr übrig am Markt außer AMD.

Ja Nvidia hat dlss und stärkere Raytracing Unterstützung, aber Ich für mich persönlich sehe das halt nicht das ich mein Bild in 640x480 hochskaliere auf 3440x1440 damit ich dann im Fokusbereich meines Spiels 1A Qualität bei 100fps habe. Und ja ich neige zum Übertreiben.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Welocme to the Red Team
> 
> Für meine 3090er hab ich mir zwei Radeons gekauft, für mich hat es sich gelohnt. Die 6800XT ist sogar schneller als meine UV 90er in dem meisten Szenarien(in MEINEN Szenarien!)


Ich denke auch das mir für meine Spiele eine 6800xt mehr bringen würde.  Ich spiele immernoch in 3440x1440 bei 75Hz und habe momentan nicht das Bedürfnis da was dran zu ändern. D.h. meine 3090 ist regelmässig gelangweilt. Zudem hätte ich mit einer 6800xt noch das schöne Hobby tweaken was ich bei Nvidia einfach nervig finde.

Aber ich habe meiner besseren Hälfte versprochen noch etwas drüber nach zudenken da ich ja nunmal eine starke GPU habe und man Geld auch anders sinnvoll anlegen kann. (Sie wünscht sich einen Touchscreen und einen Raspberry in der Küche um neue Rezepte mit virtueller Hilfe nach zukochen.)


----------



## gloriav (29. Januar 2021)

nein die red devil hat gestern 869 gekostet die merc kostet 859, die red devil gibt es eh nicht mehr.

kann ich das online lesen? ich will oc aber trotzdem leise sein. die 10% nehme ich schon mit. Muss aber eh erst die 3080 weg bei so dümmlichen anfragen auf ebay kleinanzeigen wird das dauern.

eyren es geht absolut nicht ums Geld aber eher um Prinzipien sonst hätte ich schon eine 3090 aber es ist und bleibt nur eine Grafikkarte. Das hat mal 1/3 gekostet davon gekostet also das topmodell.

rt is useless bis auf Metro(wo es echt geil ist) habe ich es nie benutzt. In the  Medium habe ich 20 fps, oft und man sieht nicht mal einen Unterschied. Außerdem zocke ich eh nur rdr 2 in wqhd das muss sie leise stemmen fertig. Die meisten Games sind sowieso Mist heutzutage.


----------



## Rolk (29. Januar 2021)

Artikel einzeln online kaufen gab es mal, wird aber momentan nicht mehr angeboten. Keine Ahnung warum. So ~2400MHz hat die 6800 Red Dragon aber auch gemacht...


----------



## gloriav (29. Januar 2021)

Für nen 1000 wäre die 3080 sofort weg lol verrückte Menschen. vielleicht geht noch 1100


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. Januar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Artikel einzeln online kaufen gab es mal, wird aber momentan nicht mehr angeboten. Keine Ahnung warum. So ~2400MHz hat die 6800 Red Dragon aber auch gemacht...


Die Merc läuft nur mit Erhöhung des PL mit 2550 MHz und das Gameclock. 

Hab bei 32% Lüfter gerade mal 68C° 😅


----------



## gloriav (29. Januar 2021)

So habe gerade eine nitro + geschossen......hoffe die kann was nitro ist ja sonst immer top gewesen.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> So habe gerade eine nitro + geschossen......hoffe die kann was nitro ist ja sonst immer top gewesen.


Wir erwarten Berichte.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Januar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Das stimmt! Die Merc ist die wohl schönste Karte auf dem Planeten.
> Kannst dann ja Mal schreiben wie deine Temperaturen aussehen und wie viel RPMs die Lüfter der Karte machen.
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Rick


Mach ich. Generell möchte ich meine Erfahrungen mit UVOC mit euch teilen.
Was das Aussehen betrifft, ich finde, die Formsprache hat so einen 60's-Retro-Futuristic-Charme (siehe Bilder unten) und ich bin ehrlich überrascht, dass das allgemein so gut ankommt. Nur den poppigen Schriftzug quer über die Backplate hätten sie sich meiner Meinung nach schenken können, ansonsten steh ich da total drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Ich hab gerade gelesen, dass bei der 6800 wohl die Spannung an den Takt gekoppelt ist? Ist das so? Und wenn ja, auch bei der XT? Das würde auch das Verhalten erklären, das @Tekkla (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/amd-radeon-bignavi-rdna2-laberthread.577672/post-10649046) beobachtet hat.

(Quelle: https://www.igorslab.de/community/threads/uv-oc-rx-6800-6800xt-6900-xt.4125/post-112459)


----------



## Ericius161 (29. Januar 2021)

Bei meinen UV Versuchen hat sich bisher laut GPU-Z einfach gar nichts verändert. Teilweise etwas stabilere Taktraten, aber immer der selbe Stromverbrauch und sehr ähnliche Temperaturen. 
Das bei Igor beschriebene Phänomen, stabil unter Vollast aber Absturz bei weniger, hatte ich mit meiner 5700xt auch. Doom Eternal lief immer super und manch uralter Kram ist ständig abgestürzt. 

Ich habe mit den Treibern das Problem, dass die regelmäßig beim Hochfahren abschmieren, sobald ich Einstellungen im Wattman ändere  Also auch egal in welchem Rahmen. Das nimmt natürlich die Lust um Experimentieren. Die Karte läuft jetzt seit ner Woche @Stock und hat  sich nicht einmal aufgehangen. Dieses Ärgernis hatte ich vorher mit der 5700xt allerdings auch.

Wo liegt die eigentlich aktuell? Kann man für ne umgebaute 5700xt mit Accelero Xtreme IV noch was nehmen?
Ne RX 480 Nitro mit 580er Bios habe ich auch noch im Keller.... eine werde ich aber wie immer für den Notfall behalten. Ne zweite 6000er werde ich mir so schnell nicht wieder leisten können und selbst als Garantiefall dauert ein Austausch aktuell ja wahrscheinlich ewig.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (29. Januar 2021)

Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Die Merc läuft nur mit Erhöhung des PL mit 2550 MHz und das Gameclock.
> 
> Hab bei 32% Lüfter gerade mal 68C° 😅


32% sind in etwa 1100rpm...liege ich da richtig?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## gloriav (29. Januar 2021)

Finde keinen Test zur 6800 nitro +


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Januar 2021)

Radeon RX 6800 (XL) Custom-Designs im Test
					

Mit PowerColor Red Dragon und Sapphire Nitro+ vergleicht die Redaktion die ersten Custom-Designs mit Radeon RX 6800 „XL“ im Test.




					www.computerbase.de
				












						Sapphire Radeon RX 6800 NITRO+ review
					

It is time for the first customized Radeon 6800 review, no not the XT. In this review, we test the Sapphire Radeon RX 6800 NITRO+ based on a custom PCB, custom cooler, and increased clock frequencies.... Introduction




					www.guru3d.com
				












						Sapphire NITRO+ AMD Radeon RX 6800 Review - PC Perspective
					

Sapphire NITRO+ AMD Radeon RX 6800 Review AMD's Radeon RX 6000 Series launched in November with the RX 6800 and RX 6800 XT, and the Big Navi promise was




					pcper.com
				












						Sapphire Nitro+ AMD Radeon RX 6800 im Test | Testberichte.de
					

Im Test: »Gut« urteilen »Hardwareluxx.de« & Co ⭐ Hat die Nitro+ AMD Radeon RX 6800 von Sapphire auch Schwächen? Jetzt Testfazits lesen ➤ bei Testberichte.de!




					www.testberichte.de
				




Reichen die erstmal?


----------



## gloriav (29. Januar 2021)

Dachte das ist die Xt bei computerbase was soll dieser Xl mist hat mich verwirrt. Vielen Dank aber


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Januar 2021)

Gerne ^^


----------



## gloriav (29. Januar 2021)

31 Dezibel ftw ja endlich Rdr 2 in leisen Passagen keinen lärmenden Gigabyte Föhn mehr.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube der 8600K muss in Rente....was sagt Ihr?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (29. Januar 2021)

Was für Ram hast du verbaut? Bei B-Die liegen da locker 30% Gaming Leistung rum


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was für Ram hast du verbaut? Bei B-Die liegen da locker 30% Gaming Leistung rum


Exakt diesen hier: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (29. Januar 2021)

OK, ne damit geht nicht so wirklich viel.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Januar 2021)

Sind 30% nicht ein wenig euphorisch geschätzt? Und 70FPS bei AC: Odyssey sind doch vollkommen in Ordnung, oder nicht? Ich persönlich würde das Spiel sogar auf 60FPS deckeln.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. Januar 2021)

Mit der GTX 1080 ( hatte mit der RTX 3070 nicht versucht ) waren es auch immer zwischen 60 und 70 FPS. 

Ich denke der CPU muss raus.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Januar 2021)

Jaja, dass die CPU der Flaschenhals ist, steht außer Frage. Die Frage ist nur, was du dir von einer Neuen versprichst. Spielst du in FHD?


----------



## blautemple (29. Januar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Sind 30% nicht ein wenig euphorisch geschätzt? Und 70FPS bei AC: Odyssey sind doch vollkommen in Ordnung, oder nicht? Ich persönlich würde das Spiel sogar auf 60FPS deckeln.


Nein, das ist absolut realistisch, so sieht es beim 10900K aus: CapFrameX - Das Duell der Giganten - Blog
Und das ist ein 10900K mit einem sehr hohen Stock Takt, beim 8600K kommt da auch noch einiges durch CPU OC dazu. Aber man muss sich natürlich schon eingehend mit der Thematik beschäftigen, an einem Abend ist das nicht erledigt.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Januar 2021)

Cool, danke für den Link.

edit: Ist das der richtige Link? Irgendwie entgeht mir da gerade der Zusammenhang zum Thema Ram OC...


----------



## EyRaptor (29. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mein Bruder hat jetzt auch eine 6900XT bekommen.
Hat sie auch für mich zum benchen mitgebracht ^^

Crossfire funktioniert mit rx 6000 allerdings noch schlechter als mit rx 5000

Ich hab nur TimeSpy zum laufen gebracht








						I scored 25 589 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 2, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						I scored 13 940 in Time Spy Extreme
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 2, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (29. Januar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Cool, danke für den Link.
> 
> edit: Ist das der richtige Link? Irgendiwe entgeht mir da gerade der Zusammenhang zum Thema Ram OC...


Schau mal auf den Teil in dem die Testsysteme beschrieben werden


----------



## gloriav (29. Januar 2021)

Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Ich glaube der 8600K muss in Rente....was sagt Ihr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mach dir nichst draus selbst mein 5600x ist oft im cpu limit in odyssey aber nicht.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Schau mal auf den Teil in dem die Testsysteme beschrieben werden


Ach DAS meint der alte Fuchs... 
War ne lange Woche, merci. ^^


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Mach dir nichst draus selbst mein 5600x ist oft im cpu limit in odyssey aber nicht.


Ja die Richtung 5600X wäre auch meine


----------



## gloriav (29. Januar 2021)

was braucht man alles das sam funktioniert? geht das mit einem b450 board?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (29. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> was braucht man alles das sam funktioniert? geht das mit einem b450 board?


Manche b450 Boards sollen es wohl sogar mit einem Ryzen 3000er können.
Musst halt nur in Erfahrung bringen ob der Hersteller ein neues BIOS für dein Board rausgebracht hat.
Vielleicht hast du ja Glück. 


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## gloriav (30. Januar 2021)

Letztes bios update war ryzen 5000 support😊


----------



## Pascal3366 (30. Januar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Mach ich. Generell möchte ich meine Erfahrungen mit UVOC mit euch teilen.
> Was das Aussehen betrifft, ich finde, die Formsprache hat so einen 60's-Retro-Futuristic-Charme (siehe Bilder unten) und ich bin ehrlich überrascht, dass das allgemein so gut ankommt. Nur den poppigen Schriftzug quer über die Backplate hätten sie sich meiner Meinung nach schenken können, ansonsten steh ich da total drauf.
> 
> 
> ...


Dodge Charger, sehr schönes auto


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Sind 30% nicht ein wenig euphorisch geschätzt? Und 70FPS bei AC: Odyssey sind doch vollkommen in Ordnung, oder nicht? Ich persönlich würde das Spiel sogar auf 60FPS deckeln.


Aco mit Sam und Radeon rockt. Ich würde behaupten da schlägt mich  keine NV Karte-


----------



## drstoecker (30. Januar 2021)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Mein Bruder hat jetzt auch eine 6900XT bekommen.
> ...


Hab’s auch schon mit der 6800xt getestet, cod und bf werden auch nicht unterstützt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gloriav schrieb:


> was braucht man alles das sam funktioniert? geht das mit einem b450 board?


Zu einem ein Ryzen 3000/5000 und ein passendes Bios sowie eine 6000er gpu.


----------



## big-maec (30. Januar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> ich finde die Red Devil schöner


Ein weiterer Grund für mich, ich kann die Leds auch an den Corsair Commander anschließen.


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Januar 2021)

@Gurdi

Machst du im Controlcenter 

Radeon Anti - Lag 
sowie 
Radeon Enhanced Sync

an oder lässt beides aus...

Dank Dir!


----------



## gloriav (30. Januar 2021)

Yee haaa 3080 für 1100 verkauft   kein verhandeln nichts er will sie. Mir kostet die nitro + effektiv sehr wenig


----------



## DARPA (30. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> So hab meine Radeon VII grade für nen tausender abgegeben.


Glückwunsch!
Meine ging Anfang Januar weg. Hab unterm Strich auch nur den Wakü Block bezahlt nach 22 Monaten Nutzung 


Gestern mal wieder bisschen GTA 5 gezockt. Endlich kann man in UHD die Settings aufreißen  
Man muss nur den Speicherschutz deaktivieren, sonst meckert das Spiel die Grafikkarte hätte zu wenig VRAM 

In Star Citizen ist irgendwie die Beleuchtung kaputt. Stellen die nicht direkt von ner Lichtquelle bzw. der Sonne angestrahlt werden, sind so dunkel schwarz, dass man gar keine Texturen erkennt. Aber ok, der Status von dem Game ist ja bekannt.

Die neuen Messungen für VRAM und SYSRAM process vom Afterburner sind ganz interessant. Cooles Feature.


----------



## Ericius161 (30. Januar 2021)

Mein C32HG70 ist endlich aus der Reparatur wieder da (Panel getauscht). Jetzt kann ich die LCD vs, OLED Diskussionen in Zukunft einfach mit Vergleichsfotos beenden 

Es zeigt sich, dass die Poblematik des dauerhaft hoch taktenden VRAMS echt mit HDMI zusammenhängen muss. Wenn ich den Samsung für sich alleine Betreibe tritt das Problem überhaupt nicht auf, der LG muss hingegen nur als zweiter Monitor angeben sein (und nicht mal eingeschaltet) und schon ist es da, im Dual-Monitor-Betrieb dann auch unabhängig von der Bildwiederholfrequenz.

Außerdem stürzt die Treiberversion 21.1.1 dann auch einfach mal so im Desktopbetrieb ab


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Machst du im Controlcenter
> 
> ...


Ja hab beides in der Regel an.


----------



## gloriav (30. Januar 2021)

Was bringt enhanced sync? Wenn man schon FreeSync hat 48-144hz. Umlernen


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2021)

Meine XT schafft nur recht häufig mehr als 144Fps.


----------



## gloriav (30. Januar 2021)

Ja das ist klar ich habe bei 142 einen fps Limiter drin gerade bei Shooter locker zu erreichen. Aber warum würde man auf ein gesynctes Bild verzichten, was sich doch besser anfühlt. Ausgenommen 240hz Monitor.


----------



## Ericius161 (30. Januar 2021)

Ich habe Enhanced Sync bisher immer als angenehmer empfunden als Freesync. Weniger Stottern/ Lag und dieses nervige HDR-Flackern tritt mit Enhanced Sync auch nicht auf.


----------



## gloriav (30. Januar 2021)

Okay macht für mich dann keinen Sinn ist ja wie fast sync von nvidia.

Welchen Treiber könnt ihr empfehlen den neusten oder den WHQL?


----------



## nazz91 (30. Januar 2021)

Hallo nochmal in die Runde, nachdem AC anscheinend noch sehr lange brauchen wird bis ein Block für die 6000er zur Verfügung steht, habe ich jetzt schweren Herzens zu EKWB gegriffen (btw so schlecht sind die nun auch nicht )

Erstes kleines OC / UV Ergebnis only mit Wattmann habe ich euch unten angehangen. 
Was mich jedoch sehr wundert ist, dass die ich weniger Punkt erziele mit gleichen Settings als unter Luft.

Weiterhin verstehe ich nicht, wieso ich keinen konstanten Takt hinbekomme und warum ich UV betreiben muss obwohl die Temps unter Wasser selbst mit 1,175v super sind. Bei allen NV Karten die ich bisher hatte habe ich einfach immer weiter Takt und Spannung erhöht bis Temps nicht mehr gepasst haben oder Bugs kamen. Ist das Herangehen bei den 6000ern ein gänzlich Anderes? 

Bitte steinigt mich nicht für die vielen Fragen aber ich bin ein wenig verwirrt


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Januar 2021)

Bild: bild1vfkm1.png - abload.de

Optimierungspotential ?
Slotblenden sind ab und der 80mm Lüfter ist nicht montiert, war nur mal so montiert 
aber derzeit nicht angeschlossen und  vorübergehend Liegend am Boden montiert.


----------



## gloriav (30. Januar 2021)

Was willste da optimieren,bekommt genug Luft. Die meisten Lüfter bringen nicht mal wirklich was. Das wird immer so aufgeblasen. Wenn sie heiß wird kein Wunder 250 Watt auf ein 2 Slot Design. Referenz bleibt Referenz.


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Januar 2021)

ist nun die 6800XT verbaut, Foto ist noch von der NON XT also der kleinen Schwester...


----------



## gloriav (30. Januar 2021)

Wo ist das Problem dann


----------



## DaHell63 (30. Januar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Es zeigt sich, dass die Poblematik des dauerhaft hoch taktenden VRAMS echt mit HDMI zusammenhängen muss


Nö...nicht unbedingt. Hab das selbe Problem mit DP und nur einem Monitor.


----------



## Dudelll (30. Januar 2021)

nazz91 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal in die Runde, nachdem AC anscheinend noch sehr lange brauchen wird bis ein Block für die 6000er zur Verfügung steht, habe ich jetzt schweren Herzens zu EKWB gegriffen (btw so schlecht sind die nun auch nicht )
> 
> Erstes kleines OC / UV Ergebnis only mit Wattmann habe ich euch unten angehangen.
> Was mich jedoch sehr wundert ist, dass die ich weniger Punkt erziele mit gleichen Settings als unter Luft.
> ...



Das du unter Wasser weniger Punkte hast ist seltsam, das müsste an irgendwas anderem liegen dann mMn.

Ansonsten hängst du konstant im PL deswegen bringt Takt anheben alleine auch genau nix. Ohne PL anzuheben haste von dem Wasserblock daher nicht wirklich was.


----------



## nazz91 (30. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Antwort. PL kann ich nur über das MPT anheben richtig ?


----------



## Dudelll (30. Januar 2021)

nazz91 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. PL kann ich nur über das MPT anheben richtig ?


+15% geht über Treiber, alles was mehr soll dann über MPT genau.


----------



## nazz91 (30. Januar 2021)

ne die +15 hab ich drin im Treiber

wie viel geht denn über MPT? bzw. was kann man realistischerweise eingeben ?


----------



## BrandWolle (30. Januar 2021)

nazz91 schrieb:


> ne die +15 hab ich drin im Treiber
> 
> wie viel geht denn über MPT? bzw. was kann man realistischerweise eingeben ?


330W ASIC kannst im MPT schon einstellen.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bild: bild1vfkm1.png - abload.de
> 
> Optimierungspotential ?
> Slotblenden sind ab und der 80mm Lüfter ist nicht montiert, war nur mal so montiert ab nicht angeschlossen und derzeit 0liegend am Boden montiert.


Sieht ok aus, Frischluft von Unten ist immer gut wenn man kann aber sonst.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe die halbe Nacht gebraucht heraus zu finden was  Infinity facbric  ist und wofür der da ist.
> Ich glaub jetzt weiß ich sogar was ich mache
> 
> 195
> ...


Ein wenig später aber den noch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



200 ohne murren ergo 1-1 auf dem ram mit 4000 

Habe ich das richtig in mein altes Hirn bekommen ?


----------



## Pascal3366 (30. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ein wenig später aber den noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4000 1:1? Geil


----------



## Duvar (31. Januar 2021)

Gibts keine Chinaversion davon?^^









						EK-Quantum Reaction AIO RX 6800/6900 D-RGB P240 - AMD Radeon Edition
					

If you are a little bit conservative about your liquid cooling, and you don’t want to fiddle with water yourself, EK has a solution – a custom made, heavy-duty, maintenance-free, All-In-One liquid cooler for your new Radeon RX 6000 series graphics card. As with all of the other AMD Edition water...




					www.ekwb.com
				




Weiss echt net mehr weiter... https://www.igorslab.de/community/threads/der-hotspot-der-radeon-rx-6800-xt-hürden-beim-wärmleitpasten-tausch-und-die-richtige-montagereihenfolge.3633/page-5#post-112864

Ob Alphacool ne Eiswolf oder wie die Teile heißen rausbringt? Die sind ja mit 200€ deutlich angenehmer bepreist.


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2021)

Hier ist mittlerweile auch der Mindfactory Werttransport in Form meiner XFX 6800 non-XT angekommen.

Vorläufiges Fazit:
Spulenfiepen selbst bei vierstelligen fps sehr gering. Ich habe es noch nicht sauber ausgetestet, aber so wie es aussieht macht sie nur mit in der Radeon Software auf +10% maximiertem Powerlimit und eingestellten 2550 MHz reale 2500MHz GPU-Takt. Eingestellte 2600 MHz sind mir einmal abgeschmiert. Bleibt sehr leise, wobei ich es nicht ganz optimal beurteilen kann, weil die CPU-Lüfter und Frontlüfter im Testrechner auch nicht völlig lautlos sind. Das die Karte mit einem 450Watt E11 läuft ist auch etwas wert.


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

Vielleicht gehen 2600mhz mit 15% +?


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Vielleicht gehen 2600mhz mit 15% +?


Höher als 10% kann ich gar nicht einstellen. Vielleicht mit dem 2. Bios? 
Wobei ich gar nicht weis, ob ich höher will. Hotspot wurde doch relativ warm.


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

Hört doch mal auf mit dem Hotspot quatsch. Die würden niemals erlauben das man das so hoch einstellen kann mit dem Wattmann, wenn es schaden würde. Würdest du den wert nicht sehen würde es dich null interessieren. Dachte bei der 6800 sind es 15% habe ich zumindest des Öfteren gelesen.


----------



## Ericius161 (31. Januar 2021)

Naja, die Warnung des Garantieverlustes bei Nutzung des Wattmann erscheint aber auch nicht grundlos.


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Hört doch mal auf mit dem Hotspot quatsch. Die würden niemals erlauben das man das so hoch einstellen kann mit dem Wattmann, wenn es schaden würde. Würdest du den wert nicht sehen würde es dich null interessieren. Dachte bei der 6800 sind es 15% habe ich zumindest des Öfteren gelesen.


Ist ja gut. Ich belächle auch regelmäßig die Spezialisten aus Team Grün, die glauben ihre Karten wären viel kühler, weil sie keinen Hotspot auslesen. 

Ich weis das bei der XT Referenz +15% gehen.


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

Ja die verwechseln ja auch Junction Temp mit Hotspot. Bei AMD kann man genau das Gleiche beobachten beim verbrauch da AMD nur GPU Power ausliest, Nvidia aber die komplette Karte. Same Shit different angle. Solche" Spezialisten" einfach ignorieren, Leute, die sich in eine Marke verlieben haben einen an der Waffel.

Was nun 10 oder 15%  werde es bald wissen, wenn meine eintrudelt.


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Was nun 10 oder 15%  werde es bald wissen, wenn meine eintrudelt.



Bei werkseitig eingestelltem Bios:
XFX 6800 non-XT: 10%
Referenz 6800 XT: 15%

Mehr kann ich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen.


----------



## DARPA (31. Januar 2021)

> Relevante Timingstufen:
> 1360-1549 Level 1
> 1550-1799 Level 2
> 1800-2059 Level 3
> ...


Ich muss jetzt nochmal fragen. Beziehen sich die Timing Level auf den real anliegenden Takt oder den Wert in Wattman?
Weil offset -12 MHz


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

Heißt, dass man soll quasi immer Tast Timing einstellen im Treiber egal was man machen will?

Gott ohne Karte kann man nicht zocken an einem Sonntag, hingehen kannst auch nirgends . Laaangweilig


----------



## DARPA (31. Januar 2021)

Ja, auf jeden Fall Fast Timing einstellen. Das läuft immer und bringt den größten performance bump in Sachen Speicher.


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

Ich habe auch gesehen 2150 mhz kann langsamer sein als nur 2100mhz ist das von Karte zu Karte verschiedentlich? Das lässt sich ja schwer beurteilen in Spielen da jedes spiel anders auf vram oc reagiert.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt nochmal fragen. Beziehen sich die Timing Level auf den real anliegenden Takt oder den Wert in Wattman?
> Weil offset -12 MHz


Auf dem in der PPT hinterlegten, also der der Werksseitig eingestellt ist oder via MPT geändert wurde.


----------



## bath92 (31. Januar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Bei werkseitig eingestelltem Bios:
> XFX 6800 non-XT: 10%
> Referenz 6800 XT: 15%
> 
> Mehr kann ich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen.



Die Prozentangaben sagen halt ohne den Basiswert überhaupt nichts aus.

Die 6800 non-XT als Referenzkarte hat ein Powerlimit von 203 W (Chippower only). Mit den im Wattman einstellbaren +10% ergeben sich also 223 W. Die Nitro+ hat z.B. einen Basiswert von 227 W (Standard-Bios). Mit den im Wattman einstellbaren +10 % geht es auf bis zu 250 W. Das alternative Bios der Nitro+ entspricht wiederum den Werten der Referenzkarte. Über das MPT kann das im Wattman einstellbare Powerlimit auch bei den 6800 non-XT GPUs auf +15% angehoben werden. Ergibt für die Referenz dann max. 233 W und für die Nitro+ max. 261 W.

Speicher das BIOS deiner XFX mit GPU-Z ab und lies anschließend den Wert mit dem MPT aus.

Edit: Selbstverständlich lässt sich über das MPT auch noch der jeweilige Basiswert in einem gewissen Rahmen anpassen.


----------



## DARPA (31. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Auf dem in der PPT hinterlegten, also der der Werksseitig eingestellt ist oder via MPT geändert wurde.


Lol, dann hab ich das alles bisher völlig falsch verstanden.

Also:
Der Wert in MPT gibt das Level lt. der Tabelle vor. Ab Werk stehen 2000 MHz, also Lvl 3. Wenn man Fast Timing aktiviert werden die Timings aus Lvl 2 angelegt.
Wenn man in MPT 2059 MHz einträgt, ändert sich an den Timings nix. Ab 2060 werden Timings Lvl 4 bzw. 3 (mit Fast Timing) angelegt.
Soweit richtig?
Was passiert, wenn man in Wattman per Slider den Takt erhöht? Hat das Einfluss auf die Timings?
Hat mal einer rausgemessen, welche Kombi am schnellsten ist?


----------



## Edelhamster (31. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Was bringt enhanced sync? Wenn man schon FreeSync hat 48-144hz. Umlernen


EnhancedSync greift wenn du die FreeSync Range noch oben raus verlässt und verhindert dann auch in diesen Szenarien Tearing.
Wie relevant das bei einem 144Hz Screen und dann bspw. 150-160 erreichten FPS ist kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht sagen, dort müsste prinzipiell aber auch wieder Tearing auftreten können.
An einem 60Hz Screen ist es halt definitiv Gold wert.
Musst die FPS nicht auf 60 Begrenzen, kannst die Leistung der Hardware für die niedrigst mögliche Latenz in Abhängigkeit von den max-FPS voll ausfahren und hast halt trotzdem kein Bildzerreißen.

Auf Nvidia´s Seite gibt es im Vergleich dazu die Option FastSync oder halt Vsync - schnell im Treiber. Das kommt von der Qualität aber leider bei weitem nicht an AMD´s EnhancedSync dran.
Ich plag mich ja gerade damit rum und hoffe, dass nun endlich bald meine 6900ér ankommt damit das wieder aufhört.
Weil Nvidia´s FastSync so ********************* läuft, ruckelt und zuppelt in vielen Games bis zur Unspielbarkeit, und GSync-compatible ohne FPS-Limit auf 56 immer nach oben aus der 60Hz-Range meines Monitors rausschießt, bin ich fast immer auf Nutzung von Vsync angewiesen um Tearing zu verhinden und hab unterm Strich mit der 3080 jetzt dreimal so hohe Latenzen wie seiner Zeit mit der Radeon VII.
Nvidia würde wohl sagen kauf dir nen neuen 4K-G-Sync Ultimate Screen - ja ne, is klar^^



drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab’s auch [mGPU] schon mit der 6800xt getestet, cod und bf werden auch nicht unterstützt.


Mal in ROTTR, BF1, StrangeBrigade, Hitman oder HaloWars2 ausprobiert?
Da hab ich es mit der VII an´s fliegen bekommen. In wie weit sinnvoll bei der Leistung die eine einzelne Karte bringt lass ich mal dahingestellt, aber ROTTR wäre eigentlich im Hinblick auf mögliche DXR-Leistungssteigerungen durch zwei Karten interessant.


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

Komisch hatte nie Probleme damit habe das auch verwendet bevor ich einen freesync Monitor hatte muss ein you Problem sein. Aber mit so einem Profilbild erwarte ich auch nichts


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Lol, dann hab ich das alles bisher völlig falsch verstanden.
> 
> Also:
> Der Wert in MPT gibt das Level lt. der Tabelle vor. Ab Werk stehen 2000 MHz, also Lvl 3. Wenn man Fast Timing aktiviert werden die Timings aus Lvl 2 angelegt.
> ...


Änderungen im Wattman am Takt ändern nicht die Timings. Es ist nicht zwangsläufig das selbe die FastTimings zuzuschalten, ich vermute der Wert ändert nur einige ausgesuchte Haupttimings, dafür wohl jedoch aggresiver. Leider kann ich das nirgends exakt ermitteln. Bei mir ist tatsächlich am schnellst >FT2 bei eingestellten 1076 im MPT


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Januar 2021)

@Gurdi 

Nun, 80mm Lüfter stehend Frontseitig unter der Grafikkarte bringt so gut wie nix
und dennoch habe ich ca. 1680 bis 1725 U/min
bei GPU 78 Grad und T-Junction bei die 95 bis 96 Grad

Alles geputzt, Staubfilter, 2x120 und 1x120 HeckLüfter
Zudem Auch wenn alle Gehäuse Lüfter mit 60 bis 70% drehen
nützt dies nix an einer Reduzierten Lüfter Lautstärke der 6800X.
Bleibt immer bei ca.1600 +U/Min.

PL auf minus 6% Reduziert bereits bei den Ganzen Werten!
PS: Wie gefährlich ist das MPT wirklich ?


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2021)

Hat noch jemand hier alte Komponenten die er loswerden möchte, ich soll einne Budgetrechner mal wieder für nen Bekannten bauen, in der aktuellen Lage ein anspruchsvolles unterfangen leider.

Wenn ja bitte PN an mich.


----------



## big-maec (31. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand hier alte Komponenten die er loswerden möchte, ich soll einne Budgetrechner mal wieder für nen Bekannten bauen, in der aktuellen Lage ein anspruchsvolles unterfangen leider.
> 
> Wenn ja bitte PN an mich.


Was stellt du dir vor ? Gib mal eine Richtung ? Habe auch sehr alte Hardware hier rumliegen.


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand hier alte Komponenten die er loswerden möchte, ich soll einne Budgetrechner mal wieder für nen Bekannten bauen, in der aktuellen Lage ein anspruchsvolles unterfangen leider.
> 
> Wenn ja bitte PN an mich.


Das einfachste wird sein gleich einen Gebrauchtrechner zu kaufen und gegebenenfalls einzelne Komponenten zu tauschen.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2021)

^^Nööp 
Momentan macht es Sinn neue Komplet Systeme zu kaufen da die Grakas darin alleine schon den wert ausgleichen


----------



## Zetta (31. Januar 2021)

Hab jetzt  aus purer Langeweile die 6900XT Merc BLACK für 1400,- bestelllt. Wollte einfach mal sehen was bei AMD so geht. Meine letzte Radeon war die HD 4890 vor über 10 Jahren. Die hat damals als Flaggschiff keine 300 Euro gekostet. Das waren noch Zeiten...
Bin gespannt was das AMD Flaggschiff so leistet. Ich habe die Vermutung dass RDNA 2 bei den Nextgenengine Spielen das wahre Potential aufzeigen wird. Assassins Creed V oder BF Leistungsvorsprung kommt nicht von ungefähr. Denke die 6900XT wird wie guter Wein altern. Wer weiss, vielleicht löst sie meine 3090 ab. Habe eh schon länger genug von Nvidia und möchte den Verein nicht mehr unterstützen.  AMD hatte lange Zeit nichts konkurrenzfähiges. Jetzt sieht es ganz anders aus.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Was stellt du dir vor ? Gib mal eine Richtung ? Habe auch sehr alte Hardware hier rumliegen.


Sollte schon ein aktuelles System ergeben.



Zetta schrieb:


> Hab jetzt  aus purer Langeweile die 6900XT Merc BLACK für 1400,- bestelllt. Wollte einfach mal sehen was bei AMD so geht. Meine letzte Radeon war die HD 4890 vor über 10 Jahren. Die hat damals als Flaggschiff keine 300 Euro gekostet. Das waren noch Zeiten...
> Bin gespannt was das AMD Flaggschiff so leistet. Ich habe die Vermutung dass RDNA 2 bei den Nextgenengine Spielen das wahre Potential aufzeigen wird. Assassins Creed V oder BF Leistungsvorsprung kommt nicht von ungefähr. Denke die 6900XT wird wie guter Wein altern. Wer weiss, vielleicht löst sie meine 3090 ab. Habe eh schon länger genug von Nvidia und möchte den Verein nicht mehr unterstützen.  AMD hatte lange Zeit nichts konkurrenzfähiges. Jetzt sieht es ganz anders aus.


Hatte auch vorher die 90er, in den meisten Games rennt bereits meine XT gleichwertig.


----------



## Zetta (31. Januar 2021)

Nachtrag. Habe jetzt die
PowerColor Radeon RX 6900XT Red Devil 16 GB OC Enthusiast Grafikkarte​für 1380,- geschossen? Warum? Weil die Merc nicht in mein Gehäuse passt. xD 1 cm zu lang.
Was imo gut war. Wusste nicht dass diese Karte existiert.^^
Sie hat 3x 8 Pol und soll wohl die 6900XT mit dem besten OC potential sein. Bin gespannt. Glück im Unglück oder so.

Edit: Habe sie bei Mindfactory für 120 Euro günstiger gefunden. Habe jetzt dort nach vielen Jahren wieder bestellt. 120 Euro sind kein Pappenstiel. Hoffen wir dass Mindfactory inzwischen seriöser geworden ist...


----------



## Pascal3366 (1. Februar 2021)

Zetta schrieb:


> Hab jetzt  aus purer Langeweile die 6900XT Merc BLACK für 1400,- bestelllt. Wollte einfach mal sehen was bei AMD so geht. Meine letzte Radeon war die HD 4890 vor über 10 Jahren. Die hat damals als Flaggschiff keine 300 Euro gekostet. Das waren noch Zeiten...
> Bin gespannt was das AMD Flaggschiff so leistet. Ich habe die Vermutung dass RDNA 2 bei den Nextgenengine Spielen das wahre Potential aufzeigen wird. Assassins Creed V oder BF Leistungsvorsprung kommt nicht von ungefähr. Denke die 6900XT wird wie guter Wein altern. Wer weiss, vielleicht löst sie meine 3090 ab. Habe eh schon länger genug von Nvidia und möchte den Verein nicht mehr unterstützen.  AMD hatte lange Zeit nichts konkurrenzfähiges. Jetzt sieht es ganz anders aus.


meine Red Devil hat auch 1400€ gekostet  


Zetta schrieb:


> Nachtrag. Habe jetzt die
> PowerColor Radeon RX 6900XT Red Devil 16 GB OC Enthusiast Grafikkarte​für 1500,- geschossen? Warum? Weil die Merc nicht in mein Gehäuse passt. xD 1 cm zu lang.
> Hab jetzt für nen Hunni mehr die Red Devil geholt. Was imo gut war. Wusste nicht dass diese Karte existiert.^^
> Sie hat 3x 8 Pol und soll wohl die 6900XT mit dem besten OC potential sein. Bin gespannt. Glück im Unglück oder so.


Ok doch die Red Devil hatte nicht so weit gelesen 

Denke mit der Red Devil wirst du Spass haben, ist so ziemlich die beste 6900 XT die man bekommen kann.


----------



## Zetta (1. Februar 2021)

Hatte beinahe vergessen wieviel günstiger Mindfactory sein kann. Die anderen Händler sind wirklich zu absoluten Scalpern mutiert. 120 bis 220 Euro unterschied je nach Händler für das identische Produkt...


----------



## Pascal3366 (1. Februar 2021)

Zetta schrieb:


> Hatte beinahe vergessen wieviel günstiger Mindfactory sein kann. Die anderen Händler sind wirklich zu absoluten Scalpern mutiert. 120 bis 220 Euro unterschied je nach Händler für das identische Produkt...


Ich kenne bis heute nicht die UVP von der 6900 XT Red Devil, daher weiß ich nicht ob ich drauf gezahlt habe


----------



## Zetta (1. Februar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Ich kenne bis heute nicht die UVP von der 6900 XT Red Devil, daher weiß ich nicht ob ich drauf gezahlt habe


LOL. Absolut. Aber imo kann man diese Generation (Bis Ende 2022/Anfang 23) die UVP komplett ignorieren...Denke 1380 Euro für die Red Devil 6900XT ist einigermassen "akzeptabel". Schöne neue Welt und so...IMO wird es bald noch schlimmer mit den GPU Preisen. Wer jetzt eine braucht sollte bis Mitte Februar spätestens kaufen.


----------



## Pascal3366 (1. Februar 2021)

Zetta schrieb:


> LOL. Absolut. Aber imo kann man diese Generation (Bis Ende 2022/Anfang 23) die UVP komplett ignorieren...Denke 1380 Euro für die Red Devil 6900XT ist einigermassen "akzeptabel". Schöne neue Welt und so...IMO wird es bald noch schlimmer mit den GPU Preisen. Wer jetzt eine braucht sollte bis Mitte Februar spätestens kaufen.


Na Dann 

O gott habe gerade vom Igor gehört, dass NV aus Not wieder die 2060 verkauft


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Februar 2021)

@Gurdi, schau mal worüber ich gestolpert bin und dabei an dich denken musste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> @Gurdi, schau mal worüber ich gestolpert bin und dabei an dich denken musste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibts das als Wallpaper


----------



## big-maec (1. Februar 2021)

Zetta schrieb:


> Sie hat 3x 8 Pol und soll wohl die 6900XT mit dem besten OC potential sein. Bin gespannt. Glück im Unglück oder so.


Die Red Devil ist schon von Haus aus ziemlich hoch im Takt, da wirst du ohne das PL anzuheben nicht mehr viel machen können. Aber ich glaube nicht das du das auf Dauer durchhältst, weil du dann die Lüfter höher drehen lassen mußt. Standard Max. Einstellung sind 50% ab 65% Prozent wird es dann wesentlich lauter, bei 100% Turbine. Der Luftkühler ist aber schon ziemlich gut.

Hier mal die Red Devil am Corsair Commander angeschlossen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1emtI7YPR6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gibts das als Wallpaper


Na klar, ist von einer Wallpaperseite. Klick drauf und schnapps dir. ^^

Quelle: https://wallhere.com/de/wallpaper/1408329


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Februar 2021)

989€ im Mindstar:









						16GB Powercolor Radeon RX 6800XT Red Dragon DDR6 (Retail) - RX 6800 XT | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von PowerColor | 16GB Powercolor Radeon RX 6800XT Red Dragon DDR6 (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 270 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Methusalem (1. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> 989€ im Mindstar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, ich hab's getan.

Ich wollte eigentlich nicht, aber ich konnte nicht anders.


----------



## Ericius161 (1. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube zumindest bei den 6900XTs ist man eigentlich gar nicht so weit über der UVP. Wenn Referenz 999 kosten soll liegen gute Custom-Designs ja unter normalen Bedingungen auch schon bei 1200?


----------



## HairforceOne (1. Februar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Ich glaube zumindest bei den 6900XTs ist man eigentlich gar nicht so weit über der UVP. Wenn Referenz 999 kosten soll liegen gute Custom-Designs ja unter normalen Bedingungen auch schon bei 1200?



Stimmt wohl. - Das Verhältnis UVP -> Aktueller VK-Preis stimmt bei der 6900XT noch mit am meisten und man zahlt den geringsten Aufschlag im Verhältnis.

Die 6900XT hat aber halt allgemein schon den  "Enthusiasten" Aufschlag.^^ - Kostet gut mehr für recht wenig Mehrleistung.


Ich gehöre seit heute auch 100% zu Team-Rot. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mindfactory hatte am Freitag genau eine einzige 6800 XT Aorus Master auf Lager. - Da hab ich dann zugeschlagen. "Trotz" 1049 €.

Dann wird meine alte 1080 halt für nen guten Kurs auf Kleinanzeigen verkauft und dann passt das Preislich schon wieder mit meinem eigentlichen Limit von 800 €.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Februar 2021)

Heute morgen bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen, saß aber zum Glück im Auto
Rx 580 Sapphire nitro Special für 400€ verkauft bei eBay 😱
Keine Angst war nicht mein Verkauf, was im Moment abgeht ist absolut krank, im luxx sind die wie die Geier unterwegs, wenn ein Angebot günstig ist wird direkt sk geboten, Max 1min nach Erstellung. Wie geht das? Gibts dafür auch ein sniping Tool?


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Heute morgen bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen, saß aber zum Glück im Auto
> Rx 580 Sapphire nitro Special für 400€ verkauft bei eBay 😱
> Keine Angst war nicht mein Verkauf, was im Moment abgeht ist absolut krank, im luxx sind die wie die Geier unterwegs, wenn ein Angebot günstig ist wird direkt sk geboten, Max 1min nach Erstellung. Wie geht das? Gibts dafür auch ein sniping Tool?


Dann warte ich bis die RX570 bei 300 € und RX56 bei 500€ liegen. 

So langsam würde es wirklich Sinn machen sich von Altbeständen zu trennen. Normalerweise mache ich das gar nicht so gerne, aber wird wohl doch Zeit die Gewohnheiten zu ändern.^^


----------



## big-maec (1. Februar 2021)

Kann ich bestätigen am Samstag meine RX5500XT verkauft. Innerhalb von Minuten mit kleinem Gewinn verkauft. Das ist schon heftig. 
2 Kollegen haben bis jetzt mit einem Neukauf gewartet, weil sie dachten es wird billiger.


----------



## Dudelll (1. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Heute morgen bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen, saß aber zum Glück im Auto
> Rx 580 Sapphire nitro Special für 400€ verkauft bei eBay 😱
> Keine Angst war nicht mein Verkauf, was im Moment abgeht ist absolut krank, im luxx sind die wie die Geier unterwegs, wenn ein Angebot günstig ist wird direkt sk geboten, Max 1min nach Erstellung. Wie geht das? Gibts dafür auch ein sniping Tool?


Und ich depp hab mich vor paar Wochen gefreut das ich für meine vega noch 300 bekommen hab xD

Obwohls trotzdem ok war, hab sogesehen für 2 Jahre Nutzung nur 150€ bezahlt dadurch.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (1. Februar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> 2 Kollegen haben bis jetzt mit einem Neukauf gewartet, weil sie dachten es wird billiger.



So, und da ich meine Glaskugel frisch aus der 500 Visionen Inspektion in Mordor zurück erhalten habe, kann ich euch auch verraten, dass die Preise so schnell nicht fallen werden! Im Gegenteil! 

...und um nochmal mit dem Winterdienstfahrzeug durch die offene Wunde zu fahren: Ich habe für meine 6800 Ref. 715€(UVP579€) gezahlt... wo liegen die Preise da grad?

Wir erleben gerade einen Wirtschaftscrash in Zeitlupe, der den von '29 lässigst in den Schatten stellen wird. Aktuell ballert im meinem Bekanntenkreis jeder der noch etwas von dem Raschelzeug im Portemonnaie hat alles raus für irgendwas... hauptsache etwas materielles! Ich hab auch ohne Not meine Kiste aufgerüstet im Nov./Dez. '20.
Selbst wertverlustige PC-Hardware ist eine bessere Kapitalanlage als € oder $... (Silber von Freitag->heute +150,-€/kg)
....und das ganze läuft schön geplant!
Solange das so ist... steigen auch Cryptowährungen, ob das eine Blase ist oder nicht juckt dabei keinen mehr! Da das Raschelzeug im Geldbeutel als wertlos erkannt wird!
Solange die Cryptoblase sich aufbläht.... geht da ne Menge PC Hardware rein...
..und ganz ehrlich: Hätte ich ein eigenes Haus, würde ich mit Mining heizen! Ja, auch in Deutschland! Aber wer kann sich in Deutschland schon noch ein Haus leisten... bin aktuell bei >74% Abgabenlast... 

So genug geheult.... und euch viel Spaß beim warten auf UVP oder darunter...


----------



## big-maec (1. Februar 2021)

Den einen oder anderen schnapper gibt es aber noch. Mindfactory hatte die Tage eine MSI 2080 Super für 750€


----------



## 0ldN3rd (1. Februar 2021)

Ja, aber die Gesamtsituation am Markt geht steil aufwärts! RAM 32GB 3600Cl14 von 280,- auf 420,- Dezember bis heute... CPU's 5900X &5950X kaum verfügbar... Preise ?? GPU das gleiche Spiel...

Hinzu kommt, dass man gerade erste Auswirkungen der abgewürgten Lieferketten spürt. (Stichwort: Testpflicht für LKW-Fahrer) Lebensmittel verderben im Kühl-LKW weil die Fahrer auf Testergebnisse warten müssen und diese nicht älter als 48h sein dürfen... Das geht mit HW Komponenten dann auch.. bloß dass die dann durch die Lebensmittelsituation in der Prio hinten an liegen.... Es ist halt Vorsatz!

Und es wird auch so schnell nicht enden!


----------



## Tekkla (1. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> So, und da ich meine Glaskugel frisch aus der 500 Visionen Inspektion in Mordor zurück erhalten habe ... Wir erleben gerade einen Wirtschaftscrash in Zeitlupe, der den von '29 lässigst in den Schatten stellen wird.


Du solltest die Wertkstatt am Schicksalsberg 1 unbedingt wechseln. Die taugen nix!


----------



## Pascal3366 (1. Februar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Die Red Devil ist schon von Haus aus ziemlich hoch im Takt, da wirst du ohne das PL anzuheben nicht mehr viel machen können. Aber ich glaube nicht das du das auf Dauer durchhältst, weil du dann die Lüfter höher drehen lassen mußt. Standard Max. Einstellung sind 50% ab 65% Prozent wird es dann wesentlich lauter, bei 100% Turbine. Der Luftkühler ist aber schon ziemlich gut.
> 
> Hier mal die Red Devil am Corsair Commander angeschlossen.
> 
> ...


schon ein geiles teil aber das dauergeblinke würde mich wahnsinning machen


----------



## big-maec (1. Februar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> schon ein geiles teil aber das dauergeblinke würde mich wahnsinning machen


Komisch bei mir ist es genau anders herum, mich beruhigt das langsame Wechseln der Farben.


----------



## arthur95 (1. Februar 2021)

Zur Info:

am nächsten Mittwoch oder Donnerstag (wsl)  wirds wieder wsl einen Drop im AMD-Store geben!
Wsl. 17:00-18:00!


----------



## gbm31 (1. Februar 2021)

Sind aber viele wsl....


----------



## arthur95 (1. Februar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Sind aber viele wsl....


ich will halt nichts versprechen, weil ich es nicht weiß sondern glaube/mutmaße
Do ist wahrscheinlicher!
habe letzten Do auch eine 6900XT um UVP geschossen 

die letzten zwei Drops waren immer am Do früher Abend.
also entweder diesen Do oder dann äußerst wsl. am nächsten Do

letzter Drop war genau am Do um 17:47

Aja und PartAlert kann man vergessen, beim letzten Drop hat der gar nicht mehr ausgeschlagen! Wurde anscheinend blockiert.


----------



## BigYundol (1. Februar 2021)

Wenn's noch lange so weiter geht mit den Preisen, wird bei mir halt eine RDNA3 die RDNA1 ablösen...
Ich bin ja aufgrund der äusserst positiven Entwicklung der AMD Aktie bereit, ausnahmsweise unverschämt viel Geld für eine Grafikkarte auszugeben. Aber weit über CHF 1000.- exkl. Steuern für das Referenz-Flaggschiff wollte und will ich nicht gehen. Für die +90 bis +100% Mehrperformance ist mir das dann doch nicht wert, da müsste deutlich mehr rumkommen für das Geld, selbst mit dem Geld aufgerechnet, das ich mit der RDNA1 wieder gut machen könnte.

In der Schweiz kriegt man die Referenz 6900XT erst ab CHF 1450.-.
Ab Bestellung aber erst nach unbestimmt langer Lieferzeit. Oder man hat verdammt viel Glück, eine über den AMD-Store ordern zu können.


----------



## arthur95 (1. Februar 2021)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Wenn's noch lange so weiter geht mit den Preisen, wird bei mir halt eine RDNA3 die RDNA1 ablösen...
> Ich bin ja aufgrund der äusserst positiven Entwicklung der AMD Aktie bereit, ausnahmsweise unverschämt viel Geld für eine Grafikkarte auszugeben. Aber weit über CHF 1000.- exkl. Steuern für das Referenz-Flaggschiff wollte und will ich nicht gehen. Für die +90 bis +100% Mehrperformance ist mir das dann doch nicht wert, da müsste deutlich mehr rumkommen für das Geld, selbst mit dem Geld aufgerechnet, das ich mit der RDNA1 wieder gut machen könnte.
> 
> In der Schweiz kriegt man die Referenz 6900XT erst ab CHF 1450.-.
> Ab Bestellung aber erst nach unbestimmt langer Lieferzeit. Oder man hat verdammt viel Glück, eine über den AMD-Store ordern zu können.


ist schwierig aber durchaus, auch als Mensch machbar!
Man muss halt zur bestimmen Zeit (hilft wenn man grob weiß wann (Do, 17-18) ) am PC sein und dann recht flott (entweder PayPal auschecken) Ist durchaus möglich!
Habe beim letzten Drop sogar händisch meine Adresse eingegeben und es hat funktioniert. Bzw .unabsichtlich (wirklich  ) zwei Bestellungen erfolgreich  aufgegeben. Also man hatte genug Zeit eine zu bekommen!
Die zweite Bestellung wurde aber storniert, da man nur eine Karte pro Adresse/Zahlungsart tätigen kann.

Auch funktioniert die Seite, weil nicht sooo viele Leute wie bei den Launch-Tagen auf der Seite sind, also sie bricht nicht zusammen vl lädt sich ein ganz wenig langsamer aber sonst alles wies eigentlich sein sollte.

Außerdem hat ja AMD verlautbart, dass sie nun mehr und häufiger Karten im eigen Shop verkaufen möchte! Die Dropverdichtung der letzten 3 Wochen spricht dafür.
Was ebenfalls dafür spricht ist, dass es viel seltener noch Referenzkarten bei den Händlern zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Edelhamster (1. Februar 2021)

@gloriav Guter Mann, nach deiner von mir schon nicht als sonderlich symphatisch eingeordneten Antwort auf meine Nachfrage im RT(X)6000/3000 Thread drüben, ob du nicht noch freundlicherweise paar 3dMark Werte von deinem System der Community beisteuern wollen würdest und von dir darauf nur kam


> Habe eh dazugeschrieben es ist UHD 3840x2160 Ultrahoch 82 Fps deckt sich mit anderen 3080 +- 2Fps. [...[
> 
> 3d Habe ich nicht, interessiert mich auch nicht mir geht es nur um Fps.
> 
> Hab das nur gemacht, weil mir langweilig war gestern, interessiert mich sonst nicht so sehr.


Du scheinbar also nicht großartig was beitragen willst, dich hier neuerdings aber doch recht regelmäßig in, von der Community gewohnt voneinander profitierenden und gegenseitig mitteilenden, Forum-Threads aufhälst, bin ich gestern ein zweites Mal freundlich auf dich und deine Frage hinsichtlich EnhancedSync eingegangen und habe versucht dir dort, für dich bestenfalls, gewinnbringenden Input zu geben.


gloriav schrieb:


> Was bringt enhanced sync? Wenn man schon FreeSync hat 48-144hz. Umlernen





Edelhamster schrieb:


> EnhancedSync greift wenn du die FreeSync Range noch oben raus verlässt und verhindert dann auch in diesen Szenarien Tearing.
> Wie relevant das bei einem 144Hz Screen und dann bspw. 150-160 erreichten FPS ist kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht sagen, dort müsste prinzipiell aber auch wieder Tearing auftreten können.
> An einem 60Hz Screen ist es halt definitiv Gold wert.
> Musst die FPS nicht auf 60 Begrenzen, kannst die Leistung der Hardware für die niedrigst mögliche Latenz in Abhängigkeit von den max-FPS voll ausfahren und hast halt trotzdem kein Bildzerreißen.
> ...





gloriav schrieb:


> Komisch hatte nie Probleme damit habe das auch verwendet bevor ich einen freesync Monitor hatte muss ein you Problem sein. Aber mit so einem Profilbild erwarte ich auch nichts



Ich habe es zweimal freundlich versucht - ein drittes Mal wird es mit mir nicht geben!

Du solltest allgemein mal stark deine Einstellung und dein Verhalten in Communities überdenken wenn ich mir deine Beitragshistorie und den daraus resultierenden "Austausch" anschaue - in der aktuell an den Tag gelegten Form kommst du hier glaub ich nicht besonders weit.
Erst Interesse zu bekunden und dann sofort auf Durchzug zu schalten oder unfreundlich zu werden sobald dir vllt ein Teil eines Feedbacks nicht gefällt? Das wird auf Dauer nicht zielführend sein.
Haste aber ja vielleicht auch schon selbst gemerkt..


----------



## arthur95 (1. Februar 2021)

Hab vor kurzem ein BIOS-Update gemacht, hab nun also auch SAM. Im Timespy gewinne ich alleine schon  dadurch 100 Punkte, im Superposition macht es interessanterweise kaum was aus!
Muss die Tage mal mein OC-UV-Setting mit SAM mal probieren! Mal schauen ob ich meinen TS-Bestwert 20.127 überbieten kann (330w!)


----------



## BigYundol (1. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ist schwierig aber durchaus, auch als Mensch machbar!
> Man muss halt zur bestimmen Zeit (hilft wenn man grob weiß wann (Do, 17-18) ) am PC sein und dann recht flott (entweder PayPal auschecken) Ist durchaus möglich!
> Habe beim letzten Drop sogar händisch meine Adresse eingegeben und es hat funktioniert. Bzw .unabsichtlich (wirklich  ) zwei Bestellungen erfolgreich  aufgegeben. Also man hatte genug Zeit eine zu bekommen!
> Die zweite Bestellung wurde aber storniert, da man nur eine Karte pro Adresse/Zahlungsart tätigen kann.
> ...



Richtig, deshalb läuft auch Distill drauf 

Aktuell ist das die einzige vernünftige Bezugsquelle für RDNA2


----------



## Zetta (1. Februar 2021)

Die 6900XT Red Devil ging heute laut Mindfactory raus. Sollte mit Glück schon morgen ankommen. Bin mal gespannt ob sie leiser als meine TUF 3090 ist. Wobei die TUF für das was sie leistet definitiv noch im akzeptablen Bereich, in Sachen Lautstärke, ist. Aber meine 2080Ti Strix war definitiv deutlich leiser und bei 99% Auslastung wir die TUF manchmal doch ziemlich hörbar.


----------



## arthur95 (1. Februar 2021)

Neuer Treiber ist da: 
21.2.1


			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-2-1


----------



## Dudelll (1. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber ist da:
> 21.2.1
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-2-1


Immer noch kein Big Update leider -.-

Find aber sowas:

Video playback on secondary displays may experience stutter while playing Doom Eternal™ on the primary display

immer irgendwie witzig. Da sind echt manchmal oddly specific problems dabei ^^

Mal ne dumme Frage zu Enhanced Sync: Muss ich zusätzlich noch Vsync aktivieren, oder ersetzt/überschreibt Enhanced Sync das komplett ?

In Horizon Zero Dawn langweilt sich die 6900 übrigens hart mit nem 3600er, die hängt lustig bei 2.5Ghz und 200W Package Power rum während die Lüfter auf dem Mora vor Langeweile sterben, so war das mit dem +15% PL nicht gedacht, wird echt Zeit nen bezahlbaren 5900x zu finden


----------



## arthur95 (1. Februar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Immer noch kein Big Update leider -.-
> 
> Find aber sowas:
> 
> ...


Ich schließe mich bei den dummen Fragen an :
Hab FreeSync aktiviert (48-144hz) Da meine 6900XT öfters darüber hinausgeht kann ich Enhanced Sync zusätzlich aktivieren oder geht das nicht parallel mit FreeSync


----------



## Ericius161 (1. Februar 2021)

Geht beides gleichzeitig.

Hat noch jemand aktuell ein Problem mit der Bittiefe?
Nachdem ich mich heute ein paar Mal über Color-Banding wunderte ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein CX nur 10b 4L6 empfängt? Ich konnte  noch nicht rausfinden was das L6 bedeutet, bin mir aber sicher, dass es mal 10b 4L10 gewesen sind.

Edit: 
Okay, irgendwas scheint zu spacken. Habe nun ein paar Mal die Auflösung in Windows verändert (muss ich eh immer machen, wenn ich von 4k 60hz auf auf 4k120hz wechseln will, was häufiger der Fall ist, weil mit 120HZ der Ram ja nicht herunter taktet...) und HDR an- und wieder ausgeschaltet und nun zeigt der CX wieder 10b 4L10 an. Strange.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (1. Februar 2021)

Hat hier irgendjemand auch das Problem das seine Grafikkarte seit dem letzten adrenalin Treiber die RPM der Lüfter nicht mehr richtig anzeigt? Egal was ich an den Lüftern einstelle, es bleibt auf 30 RPM stehen. Der zero Modus klappt und zeigt dann sogar 0 RPM an. Wenn die Lüfter dann wieder angehen geht wer wieder hoch auf 30 rpm. Die Lüfter funktionieren aber und drehen auch je nach einstellung voll auf.


----------



## Dudelll (1. Februar 2021)

Bin noch bei dem release Treiber, die beiden neueren haben nix groß geändert was mich interessiert und hab damit eigentlich bisher keine Probleme.

Nur beatsaber bzw. Vr generell hat irgendwie strange frame spikes mit der 6900, die ich mit der vega nicht hatte. Hoffe das das nur dran liegt das die Gen. einigermaßen neu ist.


----------



## Zetta (1. Februar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Immer noch kein Big Update leider -.-
> 
> Find aber sowas:
> 
> ...


Mein i9 9900K @ 5 GHz sollte aber in keinem Szenario limitieren oder?
Ist der 5900x stärker als ein i9 9900k bei Gaming?

Edit: Okay der 5900x @ 4.7 Ghz ist so schnell oder 2-5% stärker als ein 5 Ghz  9900k. Nicht schlecht dass AMD inzwischen eine höhere Singlethreadleistung als der 9900k hat. Krass. Kein Wunder wieso die neuen Ryzen immer ausverkauft sind. Hut ab AMD.
Aber naürlich kein Grund meinen 9900k in Rente zu schicken. Da muss es schon mindestens einen 50% Unterschied geben. Denke übernächste Generation (2024) werde ich dann entweder komplett (CPU, Mobo, Ram, GPU) Aufrüsten oder PC Gaming komplett aufgeben. PS5 Pro und XSX Elite sollten dann massiv Leistung haben. Genug für fast durchgehend 4k120.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. Februar 2021)

Ach Mist, ich habs schon wieder getan, was ist nur los mit mir -.-
Diesmal ist es eine MSI RX 6800 Gaming X Trio für 849€ geworden, für die WQHD Kiste meiner besseren Hälfte.
Hat jemand von euch Infos darüber? Zum Beispiel, ob die den gleichen Kühler wie die XT hat?
Ich finde nämlich nix darüber, konnte bei dem Preis aber nicht anders.

edit: Die ist nichtmal auf der Herstellerseite zu finden?! Oder überseh ich da was?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (2. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ach Mist, ich habs schon wieder getan, was ist nur los mit mir -.-
> Diesmal ist es eine MSI RX 6800 Gaming X Trio für 849€ geworden, für die WQHD Kiste meiner besseren Hälfte.
> Hat jemand von euch Infos darüber? Zum Beispiel, ob die den gleichen Kühler wie die XT hat?
> Ich finde nämlich nix darüber, konnte bei dem Preis aber nicht anders.
> ...


Ja auf der msi Seite existiert sie gar nicht....ist bestimmt ein Plagiat 









						MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT Gaming X TRIO Review
					

MSI submitted their all-new Radeon RX 6800 XT graphics card for review, this one is a bit more special though as it has been outfitted in the Gaming X TRIO style. Yes, you'll see proper cooling appli... Graphics Card Acoustic Levels




					www.guru3d.com
				




Zumindest die xt scheint Lautstärketechnisch und Temperaturmäßig echt gut da zu stehen.
Hab mir gerade auch die 6900xt bestellt. 


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Gurdi (2. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ach Mist, ich habs schon wieder getan, was ist nur los mit mir -.-
> Diesmal ist es eine MSI RX 6800 Gaming X Trio für 849€ geworden, für die WQHD Kiste meiner besseren Hälfte.
> Hat jemand von euch Infos darüber? Zum Beispiel, ob die den gleichen Kühler wie die XT hat?
> Ich finde nämlich nix darüber, konnte bei dem Preis aber nicht anders.
> ...


Also in Igors Test hat die Karte besser abgeschnitten als ich vermutet hätte.


----------



## HairforceOne (2. Februar 2021)

So... meine Aorus Master ist schon wieder ausgebaut und geht heute zurück. 

Optisch war das Ding unfassbar schön, Haptisch ebenfalls. Leise und kühl war das Ding auch.

Aber Spulenrasseln jenseits von gut und Böse. Das war so laut, dass ich es durch das geschlossene Gehäuse, durch die Kopfhörer und über den Ingamesound gehört habe. Leider auch komplett unabhängig der FPS, des Taktest und der Leistungsaufnahme.

Selbst bei 1000 MHz und 30 FPS und irgendwie 100 Watt Verbrauch hat mich das Ding komplett angeschräbbelt... Das war nicht aushaltbar.

Ich war und bin mir aber auch nicht sicher ob ich wirklich eine *neue *Karte von Mindfactory bekommen habe...

- Keinerlei Siegel am Karton
- Kein Siegel an der Antistatischen Folie
- Der komplette Kühler hatte keinerlei Schutzfolie (auch nicht auf dem kleinen Display)
- Fingerabdrücke und Kratzer an einigen Stellen.

Das Ding machte auf mich eher den Eindruck "B-Ware" oder Rückläufer. Und für B-Ware gebe ich keine 1000 € aus. Auch nicht in der aktuellen Marktsituation. Lt. MF Mitarbeiter war die Karte Status "Neu und ungeöffnet" und ista auch so von deren Zulieferer bekommen aber mir ist und war das nicht geheuer.

Vor allem war es aber das Spulenrasseln was mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat.

Schade drum. - Vlt. hab ich die Tage noch Mal Glück und kann irgendwo eine Red Devil oder Aorus Master für den gleichen Preis bekommen. Wenn nicht hab ich halt Pech gehabt.^^


Aber natürlich hier dennoch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Silent-BIOS:
Lüfter max. 1,2k RPM
Im Schnitt ca. 2,2 - 2,3 GHz Takt
Max Temp. 76°C
HotSpot max. 94°C


----------



## Gurdi (2. Februar 2021)

Schade drum, das Rasseln meiner Karte ist mittlerweile fast vollständig verschwunden.


----------



## Pascal3366 (2. Februar 2021)

Zetta schrieb:


> Die 6900XT Red Devil ging heute laut Mindfactory raus. Sollte mit Glück schon morgen ankommen. Bin mal gespannt ob sie leiser als meine TUF 3090 ist. Wobei die TUF für das was sie leistet definitiv noch im akzeptablen Bereich, in Sachen Lautstärke, ist. Aber meine 2080Ti Strix war definitiv deutlich leiser und bei 99% Auslastung wir die TUF manchmal doch ziemlich hörbar.


top   

Von dem was ich bisher über die Karte gehört habe soll sie sehr leise sein.

Wenn keine Last anliegt sind die Lüfter auch komplett aus 

Der 8auer war ja auch schon bei der 6800 XT Red Devil überrascht von der Lautstärke.


----------



## HairforceOne (2. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schade drum, das Rasseln meiner Karte ist mittlerweile fast vollständig verschwunden.


Ich hab auch erst überlegt ob ich mir ggf. nen neues Netzteil bestelle und schaue ob es damit weniger wird. Aber tbh... Mein E11 650 Watt sollte mit der Karte eigentlich ohne Probleme fertig werden und da keinen Ärger machen. Und dann noch Mal Geld für ein neues besseres Netzteil ausgeben bei einer Karte die aktuell (leider) eh schon zu viel Kostet... Naja. 😅

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das wirklich Spulenrasseln war. Das war ein ganz komisches Geräusch was ich so noch nicht gehört habe. Spulenrasseln kenne ich eigentlich, meine 1080 hat das ebenfalls (leise). Es war mehr eine Art Geräusch als würde ich in einem Wald voller Zikaden stehen. Ganz weird.


----------



## Methusalem (2. Februar 2021)

Meine 6800 XT ist heute angekommen (gestern bei MF bestellt), hat keine Gebrauchsspuren oder sonstiges, und vorallem kein Spulenrasseln (ich habe sie natürlich sofort eingbaut).

Angehängt ein paar quick'n'dirty Benchergebnisse (Sup4K, TimeSpy, Firestrike ultra), alles im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes OOTB. An der Steckdose gemessen zog mein Rechner da bis zu 450 Watt (5 GHz 8700K, Unmengen von USB-Geräten, usw..).


----------



## Ericius161 (2. Februar 2021)

Gibt es überhaupt eine laute RX6xxx? Mit bisschen Undervolting ist meine 6900xt Nitro+ auch einfach gar nicht hörbar (steckt allerdings auch in einem "Silent" Gehäuse).  Das die aktuellen Karten leiser sind, als ne 5700xt mit Accelero Xtreme finde ich schon beeindruckend.

Rasseln hatte ich bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme auch, hat sich aber am ersten Abend verflüchtigt. Vielleich die Lüfter, die sich erstmal einschleifen müssen?  

Mindfactory scheint etwas verpeilt zur Zeit, mir haben se auch ne "Special Edition" verkauft, die es gar nicht gibt


----------



## big-maec (2. Februar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt eine laute RX6xxx?


Ja meine, man hört ein leises Rauschen, weil ich die Lüfter auf max. 65 % gestellt habe.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also in Igors Test hat die Karte besser abgeschnitten als ich vermutet hätte.


Igor hat aber nur die XT getestet, oder?


----------



## hRy1337 (2. Februar 2021)

Heute ist meine Referenz 6900XT gekommen und sie liegt .... beim Nachbarn, der nicht da ist... 

Wie dem auch sei. Habe natürlich nicht alle Seiten gelesen, konnte aber für mich festhalten:
- UV =<1,1 V sollte machbar sein für mehr Spielraum nach oben.
- SAM ausschalten da ich eh nur einen Ryzen 3000 habe
- RAM OC lohnt nicht ( ist auch die Regel bei AMD seit ca. 10 Jahren)
- Temperaturen im Auge behalten. Es gibt Ausreißer bei manchen Grafikkarten
- Spulenrasseln könnte eintreten und sollte später nachlassen

Ist das soweit korrekt? Bitte berichtigt/korrigiert mich.


----------



## arthur95 (2. Februar 2021)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Heute ist meine Referenz 6900XT gekommen und sie liegt .... beim Nachbarn, der nicht da ist...
> 
> Wie dem auch sei. Habe natürlich nicht alle Seiten gelesen, konnte aber für mich festhalten:
> - UV =<1,1 V sollte machbar sein für mehr Spielraum nach oben.
> ...


ja grundsätzlich alles  
aber wieso SAM ausschalten? Habe selber einen 3900X und SAM funktioniert! (Bios musst du aber wsl. updaten)


----------



## hRy1337 (2. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> aber wieso SAM ausschalten? Habe selber einen 3900X und SAM funktioniert! (Bios musst du aber wsl. updaten)


Hatte aus einigen Beiträgen rausgelesen dass mit SAM undervolten nicht so gut möglich ist.
In Erinnerung habe ich, SAM bei 4k bringt kaum einen Nutzen. Deshalb meine Schlussfolgerung ->SAM aus. Verkehrt?

Was meinst du mit wsl. updaten?


----------



## bath92 (2. Februar 2021)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit wsl. updaten?



Für die Nutzung von SAM ist ein akutelles Mainboard-BIOS (aktuell oftmals noch Beta-Status) notwendig.


----------



## Duvar (2. Februar 2021)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Hatte aus einigen Beiträgen rausgelesen dass mit SAM undervolten nicht so gut möglich ist.
> In Erinnerung habe ich, SAM bei 4k bringt kaum einen Nutzen. Deshalb meine Schlussfolgerung ->SAM aus. Verkehrt?
> 
> Was meinst du mit wsl. updaten?


SAM ist aktiv bei mir und undervolten geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## arthur95 (2. Februar 2021)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Hatte aus einigen Beiträgen rausgelesen dass mit SAM undervolten nicht so gut möglich ist.
> In Erinnerung habe ich, SAM bei 4k bringt kaum einen Nutzen. Deshalb meine Schlussfolgerung ->SAM aus. Verkehrt?
> 
> Was meinst du mit wsl. updaten?


wenn du SAM nutzen möchtest brauchst die neuste Mainboard-BIOS Version! Weil ich ja nicht weiß, welche Version du nutzt--> wsl updaten


----------



## Gurdi (2. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Igor hat aber nur die XT getestet, oder?


Ja nur die XT, aber das kann manr echt gut überleiten da anstonsten ja fast alles identisch ist.


Edelhamster schrieb:


> Sofort behauptet.. wärst du schon was länger hier, wüsstest du, dass ich mich hinsichtlich der neuen Nvidia-Karten lediglich über, für die Leistungsklasse, zu gering bemessenen VRAM auf z.B. der 3080 und eben bezüglich schlechter FastSync-Umsetzung geäußert habe. Sonst nichts. Und über FastSync hab ich mich hier dann tatsächlich auch schon zwei- dreimal den andern gegenüber ausgelassen, einfach weil es mich seit Anschaffung der 3080 halt persönlich ärgert. Das hab ich mir nicht für dich aus den Fingern gesogen um dir gegenüber Nvidia zu "bashen"^^
> 
> Ich hab AMD und Nvidia-Karten hier, kann direkt vergleichen und bleibe dabei, dass die Bildausgabe mit der Nvidia unruhiger ist und teils Tearing auftritt. (Im Vergleich -> EnhancedSync vs FastSync)
> Hab meine persönlichen Erfahrungswerte und Beobachtungen ja sogar noch fair eingegrenzt, dass ich nur für 60Hz Monis reden kann, weil ich keinen 144hz 4K Screen oder sowas habe/brauche/bezahlen will.
> ...


Auch Enhanced Sync führt gelegentlich zu Problemen. Als Ergänzung ist es aber super, Fast Sync hab ich vergessen zu testen bei den NV Karten.


hRy1337 schrieb:


> Heute ist meine Referenz 6900XT gekommen und sie liegt .... beim Nachbarn, der nicht da ist...
> 
> Wie dem auch sei. Habe natürlich nicht alle Seiten gelesen, konnte aber für mich festhalten:
> - UV =<1,1 V sollte machbar sein für mehr Spielraum nach oben.


Es geht auch weniger wenn MPT genutzt wird.


hRy1337 schrieb:


> - SAM ausschalten da ich eh nur einen Ryzen 3000 habe


Nö, wieso. Wenn es läuft ist doch super.


hRy1337 schrieb:


> - RAM OC lohnt nicht ( ist auch die Regel bei AMD seit ca. 10 Jahren)


Bringt nicht die Welt, kostet aber auch nicht. Machen.


hRy1337 schrieb:


> - Temperaturen im Auge behalten. Es gibt Ausreißer bei manchen Grafikkarten


Das gilt eigentlich immer und überall.


hRy1337 schrieb:


> - Spulenrasseln könnte eintreten und sollte später nachlassen


Einies der Hauptprobleme der neuen Gens


hRy1337 schrieb:


> Ist das soweit korrekt? Bitte berichtigt/korrigiert mich.


s.O.


----------



## Edelhamster (2. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Auch Enhanced Sync führt gelegentlich zu Problemen. Als Ergänzung ist es aber super, Fast Sync hab ich vergessen zu testen bei den NV Karten.


Glaub ich dir, EnhancedSync konnte je nach Spiel und System/Monitor-Konfig in der Vergangenheit wohl zu BlackScreens führen, hat AMD ja selbst lange im Treiber als "KnownIssue" angegeben und sollte man damit Probleme haben, als WorkAround EnhancedSync zu deaktivieren empfohlen.

Bei Nvidia erzielst du meiner Beobachtung nach noch die besten Ergebnisse wenn du den Ultra Low Latency Modus mit FastSync im Treiber kombinierst und ingame dann Vsync aktivierst.
Hier liegt aber halt einer der großen Unterschiede zwischen Nvidia´s und AMD´s Variante, denn bei AMD´s EnhancedSync ist das ingame Vsync nicht von Nöten um Tearing und eine ungleichmäßige Bildausgabe zu vermeiden. Bei Nvidia allerdings schon!

Persönlich muss ich sagen, dass ich mit EnhancedSync bei meiner System/Monitor-Kombi nie Probleme hatte, darum freu ich mich halt sobald ich es wieder nutzen kann.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Februar 2021)

Das sind nun mal deine Erfahrungen und damit passt das würde ich sagen. Ich fand DSR auch nicht vergleichbar mit VSR von der Qualität, da waren auch einige nicht einverstanden mit. Auch das AF scheint bei NV derzeit etwas schlechter zu sein.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. Februar 2021)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Heute ist meine Referenz 6900XT gekommen und sie liegt .... beim Nachbarn, der nicht da ist...


Das legitimiert einen Einbruch!  So will es das Hardware-Gesetz! 

Ich halte aktuell mal den AMD Shop wieder im Auge... man kann ja nie wissen...


----------



## Edelhamster (2. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das sind nun mal deine Erfahrungen und damit passt das würde ich sagen. Ich fand DSR auch nicht vergleichbar mit VSR von der Qualität, da waren auch einige nicht einverstanden mit. Auch das AF scheint bei NV derzeit etwas schlechter zu sein.


Ob es am AF oder einem, in meinen Augen, bei AMD besser gewählten zu Grunde liegenden zur Anwendung kommenden Farbprofil liegt, an die Bildquali von den Radeon´s kommt Nvidia sowieso nicht dran.

Aber die Leute sind nun mal vielzählig blind - erzählten dir ja auch bis vor wenigen Wochen DLSS wertet das Bild auf - bis zum Punkt, dass es Nvidia mittlerweile nun selbst im Marketingmaterial nicht mehr so darstellt. Komisch.
Haben Sie etwa gemerkt, dass man sich damit lächerlich macht?

Das gleiche bei VariableRateShading - AMD geht maximal auf 2x2 um die Bildquali zu erhalten (O-Ton).
Nvidia geht hoch bis auf 4x4 um mehr Leistung raus zu quetschen.

Kann man so und so sehen.
PCGH tat zuletzt in Artikeln ja dann sogar so, als ob es VRS in der Vergangenheit nicht gegeben hätte - ganz elegant unter den Teppich gekehrt, dass dieses Feature bereits mit Touring unterstützt wurde und nicht explizit in der Anwendung implementiert sein muss um unterstützt zu werden. Leistung for free wenn man auf die Bildquali scheißt.
Keine weiteren Fragen von meiner Seite, aber sicher nicht mein Fokus!

edit: VRS Pic zur Erklärung hinzugefügt. Hat schonmal jmd. die Option VRS enabled/disabled in den Forza Settings gesehen? Nicht? Komisch, ich auch nicht.
Achso, btw, das Pic ist von Nvidia "Touring VRS supported Shading Rates!" 

edit 2: Ich hör jetzt auf, aber manchmal kehrt sich dann halt doch deutlich mein rotes Herz nach außen. Zu lang dabei und genug gesehen - also scheiß drauf.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Februar 2021)

DLSS hat den Vorteil das es teils Strukturen ruhiger machen kann und dem TAA die unschärfe nimmt. Allein das suggeriert natürlich ein besseres Bild. Schlecht finde ich es nicht, am UHD TV fände ich es sogar ganz praktisch, aber von besser kann keine Rede sein wie ich finde.


----------



## gloriav (2. Februar 2021)

Das Af soll bei AMD besser sein na da bin ich aber gespannt, gehört habe ich den noch nie. Karte wurde aber erst heute versendet von Caseking. Das Amd eine bessere Bildqualität hat ist kompletter quatsch dieser Mythos kommt von dem das Nvidia früher nicht automatisch auf RGB Full war und Leute die halt davon keinen Schimmer haben, hatten dann ein milchiges Bild.

War aber Nvidias Fehler warum nicht gleich so. Würde man 2 Monitore nebeneinander stellen, die exakt gleich sind und beide Karte normal eingestellt sind dürfte man null unterschied sehen.

Wenn das wirklich so wäre, was ein Shitstorm es da geben würde schon von Gamers Nexus selbst usw. gerade denen müsste sowas sofort auffallen bei der menge an GPUs was die testen. 

Dsr mag ich auch nicht es macht das Bild unscharf, je nach spiel unterschiedlich aber ungenügendes Ergebnis. Aber ingame Res Scaler machen das viel besser. Bf 1 zocke ich mit 150% da das TAA Nativ einfach nicht gut aussieht in Frostbite spielen, zumindest für mich.

Wenn man Freesync oder g sync hat, braucht man das ganze andere Zeugs eh nicht mehr. Das war ja dafür da es zu verbessern für Leute die noch kein Sync fähigen Monitor haben. bzw bevor es g Sync überhaupt gab. Wird ab einem 240 hz Monitor komplett überflüssig merkt man keinen Unterschied mehr ob an oder aus.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Das Af soll bei AMD besser sein na da bin ich aber gespannt, gehört habe ich den noch nie. Karte wurde aber erst heute versendet von Caseking. Das Amd eine bessere Bildqualität hat ist kompletter quatsch dieser Mythos kommt von dem das Nvidia früher nicht automatisch auf RGB Full war und Leute die halt davon keinen Schimmer haben, hatten dann ein milchiges Bild.
> 
> War aber Nvidias Fehler warum nicht gleich so. Würde man 2 Monitore nebeneinander stellen, die exakt gleich sind und beide Karte normal eingestellt sind dürfte man null unterschied sehen.
> 
> ...


Meine Xt erzeugt aber auch häufig Bildraten oberhalb von 144Fps, da brauch ich dann entwder Vsync oder Enhanced Sync, am TV die 60Hz sind auch schnell gesprengt und ein Limiter erfüllt nicht immer seinen Zweck.


----------



## Edelhamster (2. Februar 2021)

Da mindestens Sony, AMD und Nvidia alle an ähnlichen und Ihren eigenen Ansätzen arbeiten um die native Renderauflösung vorab der Bildausgabe für Performancegewinne nach unten zu justieren, bin ich gespannt was aus der Geschichte final werden wird.
Dass die Thematik uns zukünftig begleiten wird steht außer Frage.
Mir fällt bei DLSS aktuell halt leider noch zu oft die deutlich verringerte Bildquali dadurch bedingt auf.
Leckt aber natürlich, im übertragenen Sinn, auch nicht jeder so wie ich jede einzelne Textur ab.

DLSS optimiert das Bild oft nachträglich wenn man sich nicht bewegt. Dann siehts auch okay aus, aber viele Bewegtbilder weisen einfach drastische Fehldarstellungen auf die es so in nativer Auflösung nicht gibt.
Tja und dann gibt es halt auch noch spezielle Szenarien wo DLSS überhaupt nicht drauf klarkommt. Wenn Details zum Beispiel eigentlich im Hintergrund liegen und der Algorythmus meint diese würden gar nicht wahrgenommen werden..
Sorry, hatte ich ja schonmal gepostet, aber das soll 4K sein links..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icuk73 (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo
ich habe eine kurze Frage:
Gerade eben habe ich mal meine Rx 6800 xt übertaktet:
2475 Mhz bei Standardspannung 1150 mV.
2100 Mhz Speichertakt
Leistungsgrenze um 15 % auf Maximum erhöht.
In COD Coldwar flackert jetzt alle paar Sekunden der Bildschirm?
Was ist jetzt das Problem bzw. kennt das jemand?

Vielen Dank.

(Achja: bei COD WWII war es glaub ich so, dass COD übertakten nicht so gerne mag. Ist das allgemein so bei COD)


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (2. Februar 2021)

*Ist das hier ok für eine RX 6800 ohne XT mit ryzen 7 3700x? 

Mit meiner alten rx 5700 xt bin ich bei sonst gleichem setup auf 7600 Punkte gekommen. *


----------



## Edelhamster (2. Februar 2021)

Da bist du ganz in Ordnung unterwegs würd ich meinen.
SAM on oder off?

Zum Vergleich -> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZXBRa2WnzW6mJ0Dlgsv9UX_-zPKvA7ivt84n/pubhtml#

Kannst auch gerne etwas mitbenchen falls du Bock hast und ist dabei ganz unkompliziert-> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/r-t-x-6000-3000-benchmark-thread.598210/


----------



## gecan (2. Februar 2021)

oder das hier von linus ist auch sehr interessant !




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQD98_HFT68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drstoecker (3. Februar 2021)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe eine kurze Frage:
> Gerade eben habe ich mal meine Rx 6800 xt übertaktet:
> 2475 Mhz bei Standardspannung 1150 mV.
> ...


Versuch das mal
2475/2575 gpu
2124 vram fast Timings
Powerlimit +15%
Vcore 1.025v
Evtl. Lüfter mal auf 100%
Alles nur mit dem Treiber, kein mpt!
Gut zum Testen eignet sich Port royal und der dxr Benchmark von 3dmark. Je nach Güte des Chips kannste noch mit der Spannung weiter runter, 1.005v braucht mein Chip.


----------



## BigYundol (3. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> DLSS hat den Vorteil das es teils Strukturen ruhiger machen kann und dem TAA die unschärfe nimmt. Allein das suggeriert natürlich ein besseres Bild. Schlecht finde ich es nicht, am UHD TV fände ich es sogar ganz praktisch, aber von besser kann keine Rede sein wie ich finde.



Ich zock die Spiele lieber ohne Antialiasing als dieses grottige TAA auch nur anzufassen, das einzig das ganze Bild verschmiert und sonst nix Brauchbares bringt.

Aber i.d.R. tut es die alternative Kombi FXAA und AMDs RIS über reshade.me injiziert ganz passabel, wenn's nix Vernünftiges vom Spieledesigner her gibt.


----------



## McZonk (3. Februar 2021)

Nur zur Info: in diesem Thread sind gerade ein paar Postings verschwunden, die nur einen Nutzer und seine Aussagen adressierten und damit am eigentlichen Threadthema vorbeigingen. Weitermachen.


----------



## Icuk73 (3. Februar 2021)

@drstoecker:
Danke.
Durch Zufall hab ich die Lösung schon.  Hab nach neuem Treiber geschaut und siehe da:


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2021)

In der 5kB Vorschau sieht man gar nichts


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (3. Februar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Da bist du ganz in Ordnung unterwegs würd ich meinen.
> SAM on oder off?
> 
> Zum Vergleich -> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZXBRa2WnzW6mJ0Dlgsv9UX_-zPKvA7ivt84n/pubhtml#
> ...


Sam war aktiviert. Ohne Sam hatte ich vorher 118xx Punkte. 

Ausserdem habe ich den Standard takt bei meiner Powercolor Rx 6800 Fighter von laut Hersteller 2155 MHz (hat aber selbst mit Standard Einstellungen immer so auf 2250 MHz gebustet) auf 2412 MHz erhöht (Ingame boost auf ca. 2350 im Schnitt)


----------



## Onkel-Rick (3. Februar 2021)

So die Trio X ist da und hat mir mit schnellen OC und UV einfach Mal 19.974 punkte auf den Tisch geknallt!
Jetzt will ich die 20.000 sehen und danach wird geschaut wie leise sie kann. 


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Icuk73 (3. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Versuch das mal
> 2475/2575 gpu
> 2124 vram fast Timings
> Powerlimit +15%
> ...



Hi Drstoecker,

so ich habs mal probiert.
Allerdings nur 2550 GPU und 2120 (fasttiming hab ich vergessen) und eben die 1,025 mV.

Das Ergebnis siehe Anhang. Passt des ungefähr?


----------



## bath92 (3. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> *Ist das hier ok für eine RX 6800 ohne XT mit ryzen 7 3700x?
> 
> Mit meiner alten rx 5700 xt bin ich bei sonst gleichem setup auf 7600 Punkte gekommen. *



Die min. FPS kommen mir für die Punktezahl etwas niedrig vor.

Hier mal die Werte meiner 6800 (Nitro+) zum Vergleich:


----------



## Xaphyr (3. Februar 2021)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass das manuelle Profil, welches man sich im Wattman erstellt hat, nach jedem Reboot auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt wird? Und gibt es dafür eine Lösung?


----------



## drstoecker (3. Februar 2021)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> Hi Drstoecker,
> 
> so ich habs mal probiert.
> Allerdings nur 2550 GPU und 2120 (fasttiming hab ich vergessen) und eben die 1,025 mV.
> ...


Welchen Benchmark hast du benutzt? Powerlimit auf +15% erhöht?


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass das manuelle Profil, welches man sich im Wattman erstellt hat, nach jedem Reboot auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt wird? Und gibt es dafür eine Lösung?


Hab das selbe Problem derzeit, hab aktuell auch leider keine Lösung.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. Februar 2021)

Was mich echt kolossal nervt, ist die Tatsache, dass es weder mit dem Wattman, noch dem Afterburner rund läuft. Letzterer funktioniert auch nur bis zum nächsten Boot, ich denke, dass da der Wattman dazwischenfunkt. MPT ist für mich keine Option, da ich bei meinen Settings dynamisch bleiben möchte. Alles in allem finde ich die Karte toll und den Funktionsumfang, den AMD einem mitgibt im Vergleich zu nVidia beeindruckend. Dennoch bleibt die Tatsache, dass alles irgendwie nur rudimentär gestaltet (das Overlay z.B. ist ja wohl ein Witz) und unausgereift ist, womit man sich, wie früher schon, irgendwie wie ein Betatester fühlt.


----------



## DARPA (3. Februar 2021)

Welchen Treiber nutzt ihr? Ich hab noch 21.1.1 drauf und seit Einbau der Karte keine Probleme mit den Settings. Merkts sich brav.

Überhaupt läuft die Karte und der Treiber bei mir sehr stabil. Von DX8 bis DX12 über OGL (ok ) und Vulkan.
Aber war bei der VII auch schon so, da hatten einige Leute diese Probleme mit Wattman Resets. Da war es am besten, nach dem Ändern der Einstellungen einmal runterfahren und nicht neu starten. Keine Ahnung ob das hier hilft.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. Februar 2021)

Hm. Ich hab 21.2.1 drauf. Ich mach mal ein Rollback und teste nochmal, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Icuk73 (3. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Welchen Benchmark hast du benutzt? Powerlimit auf +15% erhöht?


Den Portroyal. wie du geschrieben hast. Ja 15 erhöht


----------



## Duvar (3. Februar 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> Die min. FPS kommen mir für die Punktezahl etwas niedrig vor.
> 
> Hier mal die Werte meiner 6800 (Nitro+) zum Vergleich:


Was hälst du hiervon?
Min Takt auf 500 also nicht optimiert diese Settings^^
Ca Stock 6800 Nitro Lvl 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. Februar 2021)

Ok, hab mit dem AMD CleanUp Utility und danach DDU alles runtergeworfen und den 21.1.1 installiert. Gleiches Verhalten wie mit dem 21.2.1, macht null Unterschied.


----------



## bath92 (3. Februar 2021)

@Duvar immer nett zu sehen was nach unten hin alles möglich ist. 

Du hast mit deiner 6900 aber natürlich auch einen Hubraumvorteil von 20 CUs gegenüber der 6800. 

Allerdings wäre mir persönlich das UV-Setting zu unbalanced. Durch die niedrige Spannung ist das Delta zwischen min. und avg. FPS relativ groß. Salopp formuliert hat deine Karte Schluckauf, wodurch du dir relative starke Frametimeschwankungen /-einbrüche einhandelst.


@Xaphyr ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme mit zurückgesetzten Wattman-Profilen. Welchen Speicherort hast du ausgewählt? Evtl. liegt hier der Grund begraben... 

Bei mir liegen die Profile unter C:\Users\“Username“\AppData\Local\AMD\CN


----------



## Xaphyr (3. Februar 2021)

An die, bei denen beim Reboot das Profil übernommen wird, wo speichert ihr das ab? Auch in dem vorgegebenen C:\Users\***\AppData\Local\AMD\CN? Oder spielt das keine Rolle?

edit: Da war der gute bath92 schneller, danke. Ok, dann bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## Duvar (3. Februar 2021)

Max steht hier zwar 102W, aber AVG sollten so rund 95W sein, müsste dazu mal ein Video machen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigYundol (3. Februar 2021)

Ich kann zwar nur von der 5700XT sprechen, aber hier gibt's keine Probleme damit, dass das Profil nicht behalten wird. Ausser der Grafiktreiber wird wegen zu instabilem OC/UV zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. Februar 2021)

Ich hab  mir auch mal den Spaß mit Superposition gemacht.
Anbei das Ergebnis Stock vs. (bisherigem) eigenem Alltagsprofil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und das Ganze nochmal mit 59FPS Limit, auch wieder Stock vs. Alltag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und mein Alltagsprofil bisher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Ganze in Firestrike Ultra:








						Result not found
					






					www.3dmark.com
				




Und in Port Royal:








						Result not found
					






					www.3dmark.com
				




Nochmal Port Royal mit Pi mal Daumen OC Profil:








						Result not found
					






					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Duvar (3. Februar 2021)

Wollte den 95W AVG Verbrauch mit einem Video beweisen, aber not possible, erstens verliere ich 500 Punkte (genau 10000 Punkte erreicht) und zweitens scheint die Videoaufnahme den Verbrauch zu erhöhen, hab fast durchgehend 105W^^ Schade, müsste es mit Handy aufnehmen aber glaubt mir einfach mal, 95W kommt in etwa hin im Schnitt^^


----------



## Ericius161 (3. Februar 2021)

Was hat es eigentlich mit dem FreeSync-Flackern auf sich und wie bekomme ich das weg?
Ich hatte das Problem glaube ich mit der RX480 schon, mit der 5700xt in Kombination mit dem C32HG70 auf jeden Fall und jetzt mit dem LG CX und der RX6900xt auch. Wenn ich VRR im Treiber aktiviere ist im Desktopbetrieb noch alles gut, beim Zocken flackert dann das Bild.
Habe gelesen es käme davon, wenn die FreeSync-Range verlassen wird. SOTR läuft aber im Schnitt  mit 80FPS und die Range vom CX ist 40-120.
Oder liegt das auch an dieser Sache mit der falschen Pixel-Refesh-Wert-Übermittlung, wegen der der VRAM auch nicht herunter taktet? Treiber zeigt mir auch nur "AdaptiveSync" an und gar nicht FreeSync.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. Februar 2021)

Wie macht man im Wattman eigentlich nen Screenshot?


----------



## Duvar (3. Februar 2021)

Hier mal UNTER 90W, kann leider kein Video machen, weil es zu viel kostet, erstmal der Score:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (4. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wie macht man im Wattman eigentlich nen Screenshot?


Drück auf der Tastatur Drucken/Print und füge es in Paint ein mit Strg+V.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Xaphyr (4. Februar 2021)

Also ganz normal? Oo Dankö, vorhin hat das nicht geklappt! Vielleicht, weil WoW im Hintergrund war...


----------



## Duvar (4. Februar 2021)

Leute 60 FPS max Gaming ist echt kostspielig geworden wegen dem Verbrauch, wie kann ich den noch weiter senken?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Februar 2021)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> Den Portroyal. wie du geschrieben hast. Ja 15 erhöht


Ok hier mein bisher bestes Ergebnis, allerdings mit Stock CPU/RAM!








						I scored 10 081 in Port Royal
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				



Schick mir mal nen link von deinem Ergebnis, auf dem Screenshot sehe ich nicht alles.


----------



## Pascal3366 (4. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute 60 FPS max Gaming ist echt kostspielig geworden wegen dem Verbrauch, wie kann ich den noch weiter senken?^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visage, geiles Spiel


----------



## Xaphyr (4. Februar 2021)

Noch ein paar Ergebnisse:






						AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread
					

Das Af soll bei AMD besser sein na da bin ich aber gespannt, gehört habe ich den noch nie. Karte wurde aber erst heute versendet von Caseking. Das Amd eine bessere Bildqualität hat ist kompletter quatsch dieser Mythos kommt von dem das Nvidia früher nicht automatisch auf RGB Full war und Leute...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Icuk73 (4. Februar 2021)

I scored 9 315 in Port Royal
					

AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## BigYundol (4. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Also ganz normal? Oo Dankö, vorhin hat das nicht geklappt! Vielleicht, weil WoW im Hintergrund war...



Alternative: Windows+Shift+S


----------



## Downsampler (4. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute 60 FPS max Gaming ist echt kostspielig geworden wegen dem Verbrauch, wie kann ich den noch weiter senken?^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach: dreh die Kamera noch weiter nach links, bis die Wand den kompletten Sichtbereich ausfüllt.


----------



## hRy1337 (4. Februar 2021)

Hatte gestern Abend die 6900XT eingebaut und mehrere 3D Marks in Stock durch laufen lassen. Erst mal sehr ernüchternd. 
Beim Port Royale Raytracing Benchmark ging der PC einfach aus nachdem der Ladebalken auf 100% war und der 1. Frame dargestellt werden sollte. Beim 2. Versuch das gleiche.

In COD:CW und BF3 könnte ich im Wattman nicht unter 1100 mV. Treiber ist direkt abgestürzt und Reset vom Wattman.

Wo finde ich denn eine ordentliche Anleitung des MPT und Annäherungswerte für 6900XT?


----------



## McZonk (4. Februar 2021)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> In COD:CW und BF3 könnte ich im Wattman nicht unter 1100 mV. Treiber ist direkt abgestürzt und Reset vom Wattman.
> 
> Wo finde ich denn eine ordentliche Anleitung des MPT und Annäherungswerte für 6900XT?


Eine XTX ist der gleiche Chip und funktioniert gleich wie eine XT oder non-XT. Du kannst die Vorgehensweise beim UV also 1:1 übertragen.

Nur die Werte kann man nicht übertragen. Trotzdem dass die XTX-Chips ja die Besten der Besten der Besten (jaja, AMD..) Chips sein sollen, sind es eben auch mehr Recheneinheiten. Ich komme mit einer XTX bei OC+UV auch nicht unter 1.100mV (so zur Beruhigung). Da kann man sich nicht mit XTs vergleichen und muss eben selbst rausfinden, wo die Grenze ist.


----------



## gbm31 (4. Februar 2021)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn eine ordentliche Anleitung des MPT und Annäherungswerte für 6900XT?



Als Anhaltspunkt:

Mein aktuelles 24/7 ~230-250W typisch, die Karte läuft dann mit konstantem Takt (je nach Spiel 2280-2330MHz) ohne ins Powerlimit zu rennen.

MPT Kurzanleitung: 
Mit GPU-Z das BIOS der eigenen Karte speichern, in MPT (Load) laden, in den Reitern die entsprechenden Werte ändern, evtl. als Profil (Save) speichern, in die Registry übernehmen (Write SPPT) und danach Rebooten (um die Registry neu einzulesen - geht auch anders aber so ist es am einfachsten...) 
Danach im Wattman noch evtl. Speicher und andere Einstellungen machen und ggf als Profil ablegen, um im Rücksetzungsfall schnell wieder alles parat zu haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.3dmark.com/spy/17994971
https://www.3dmark.com/pr/842611
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/17994809

Bin umgestiegen weil sich die Karte trotz im MPT eingestellten 963mV öfter mal 1000mV geholt hat. Da gibts evtl wohl irgend einen Notfall-Mechanismus...


----------



## Xaphyr (4. Februar 2021)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Hatte gestern Abend die 6900XT eingebaut und mehrere 3D Marks in Stock durch laufen lassen. Erst mal sehr ernüchternd.
> Beim Port Royale Raytracing Benchmark ging der PC einfach aus nachdem der Ladebalken auf 100% war und der 1. Frame dargestellt werden sollte. Beim 2. Versuch das gleiche.
> 
> In COD:CW und BF3 könnte ich im Wattman nicht unter 1100 mV. Treiber ist direkt abgestürzt und Reset vom Wattman.
> ...


Aber PC einfach aus klingt eher nach Netzteil, oder?


----------



## McZonk (4. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Aber PC einfach aus klingt eher nach Netzteil, oder?


Definitiv. Ein Treiberreset nach UV dagegen nach instabilen Einstellungen.


----------



## DARPA (4. Februar 2021)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Alternative: Windows+Shift+S


Unter Windows 10 einfach Win-Taste + Druck. Die Screenshots landen automatisch in Eigene Bilder \ Bildschirmfotos


----------



## gbm31 (4. Februar 2021)

https://www.computerbase.de/2021-02/hwinfo-6-43-beta-radeon-rx-6000-whea-fehler/

Ich hoffe das wars bei mir und meinen Problemen, die ich auf den 5800x und unreifes BIOS schieben wollte...


----------



## Duvar (4. Februar 2021)

Leute könnt ihr mal bitte kurz schauen, was eure Karte beim surfen verbraucht im Treiber?
War das so normal oder hat das UV auch hier gewirkt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. Februar 2021)

Weil du das nicht einfach mal eben zurückstellen kannst? Fishing for compliments?


----------



## blalaber (4. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Eine XTX ist der gleiche Chip und funktioniert gleich wie eine XT oder non-XT. Du kannst die Vorgehensweise beim UV also 1:1 übertragen.
> 
> Nur die Werte kann man nicht übertragen. Trotzdem dass die XTX-Chips ja die Besten der Besten der Besten (jaja, AMD..) Chips sein sollen, sind es eben auch mehr Recheneinheiten. Ich komme mit einer XTX bei OC+UV auch nicht unter 1.100mV (so zur Beruhigung). Da kann man sich nicht mit XTs vergleichen und muss eben selbst rausfinden, wo die Grenze ist.



Das Thema Binning muss man immer aus zwei Gesichtspunkten betrachten:
1. Zum einen ist entscheidend wie "gut" die Transistoren auf dem Chip sind. Hier kommen Fertigungstoleranzen ins Spiel, die entscheiden wie hoch bei jedem der Milliarden Transistoren die parasitären Kapazitäten sind (hohe parasitäre Kapazität -> niederiger max. Takt), wie gut die Gatelänge und -breite getroffen wurde (bestimmt den elektrischen Widerstand im angsechalteten Zustand und damit auch den max. Takt) , wie homogon die Gate-Oxid Dicke ist (fließt auch in die parasitäre Kapazität rein), etc. - eben alle technologischen Feinheiten. Daraus resultieren dann die für den Endanwender interessanten Größen wie zum Beispiel maximal möglicher Takt, UV-Potential, Abwärme, etc. 
2. Weiterhin wichtig ist der Yield. Hier ist natürlich auch wichtig wie gut der Prozess beherrscht wird, jedoch spielen hier neben den "zufälligen Prozesschwankungen" auch andere auftretende Defekte eine Rolle. Auf den großen 300 mm Wafern in den Waferfabs ist es unvermeidbar, dass Defekte entstehen - sei es durch Operatorfehler, Partikel die die Lithografie stören oder was auch immer. Unterm Strich ist die Chips nur selten zu 100% fehlerfrei. Je größer ein Chip ist, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass er fehlerfrei ist. Daraus resultiert dann die Entscheidung ob ein Chip eine RX6800 (60 CUs müssen funktonieren), RX6800XT (72 CUs müssen funktionieren) oder eine RX6900XT (alle 80 CU müssen funktioneren) wird.

Was heißt das für uns? eine RX6800 mit nur 60 CUs kann super gut takten, jedoch kann es auch im Umkehrschluss sein, dass eine RX6900XT mit 80 CUs schlecht taktet, weil sich einfach durch die zufälligen Prozessschwankung "schlechtere" Transistoren auf dem Chip befinden. Nur weil alle 80 CUs funktionieren, muss das nicht heißen, dass die Transistoren auch super gut sind.

Was macht der Chip Hersteller dagegen? Für das Chip Design werden z.b. Monte Carlo Simulationen durchgeführt. Dabei schaut man sich an, wie das Design theoretisch performt unter der Annahme, dass die tatsächliche Geometrie der Transistoren auf dem Wafer vom Sollmaß prozessbedingt abweichen kann. Ein robustes Design zeichnet sich dann dadurch aus, dass eben auch mit "schlechten" Transistoren eine Grundperformance (also z.B. Mindesttakt von x GHz bei einem maximalen Energiebedarf von y W) erzielt werden kann.

Ich hoffe das erklärt, weswegen manche hochpreisigen Karten wie eine RX6900XT auch unter Umständen schlecht taktet und daher nicht unbedingt gilt: Teure Karte -> muss super gut takten!


----------



## Duvar (4. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Weil du das nicht einfach mal eben zurückstellen kannst? Fishing for compliments?


MPT Werte sind crazy, hab jetzt keine Lust gehabt umzustellen (MPT Settings löschen, Treiber resetten) Rechner neu booten usw.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. Februar 2021)

Ach so, ja, per MPT versteh ich das. Ich hab 6W hier im Forum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (4. Februar 2021)

@blalaber: vielen Dank für die technisch saubere Erklärung zu meinem Post. Exakt das meinte ich mit meiner Anspielung. AMD sprach beim Launchevent nämlich durchaus von den best gebinnten GPUs für die 6900.  Und das ist - besonders vor dem Hintergrund deiner Ausführung - halt primär mal Marketingsprech. Man sollte also nicht zu hohe Erwartungen in die großen Chips stecken.

Aber gut sind sie allemal, madig machen will ich da nix, nur realistisch bleiben. Es gibt nicht nur overvlockers dreams da draußen.


----------



## Nordbadener (4. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute könnt ihr mal bitte kurz schauen, was eure Karte beim surfen verbraucht im Treiber?
> War das so normal oder hat das UV auch hier gewirkt?
> 
> 
> ...


 Aktuell 32 Watt. AMD 6900XT Referenz stock


----------



## Onkel-Rick (4. Februar 2021)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Hatte gestern Abend die 6900XT eingebaut und mehrere 3D Marks in Stock durch laufen lassen. Erst mal sehr ernüchternd.
> Beim Port Royale Raytracing Benchmark ging der PC einfach aus nachdem der Ladebalken auf 100% war und der 1. Frame dargestellt werden sollte. Beim 2. Versuch das gleiche.
> 
> In COD:CW und BF3 könnte ich im Wattman nicht unter 1100 mV. Treiber ist direkt abgestürzt und Reset vom Wattman.
> ...


Jo das klingt nach Netzteil.
Versuch Mal PT auf Minimum und dazu UV dann bleibt er vielleicht an.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## gbm31 (4. Februar 2021)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Aktuell 32 Watt. AMD 6900XT Referenz stock



Lass mir raten: dein Speicher taktet nicht runter...


----------



## Duvar (4. Februar 2021)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Aktuell 32 Watt. AMD 6900XT Referenz stock


Solltest auch dies hier machen: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...na2-laberthread.577672/page-103#post-10628246


----------



## Ericius161 (4. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Solltest auch dies hier machen: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...na2-laberthread.577672/page-103#post-10628246


Funktioniert leider immer noch nicht in allen Fällen. Ich kann bei CRU nach wie vor nur 60HZ einstellen, mit 60hz taktet der Speicher aber eh runter.


----------



## DaHell63 (4. Februar 2021)

Habe es doch mal getestet.........ein ganz großes Danke .
Speicher taktet jetzt bis zu 8 MHz runter anstatt  mit 1990MHz zu laufen. Auch mit 60Hz lief er sonst noch mit ~900MHz.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (4. Februar 2021)

Mein Speicher taktet nur runter wenn ich meinen Single Monitor auf 144hz stelle. Bei 165hz taktet der Speicher auch nicht runter.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Februar 2021)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Hatte gestern Abend die 6900XT eingebaut und mehrere 3D Marks in Stock durch laufen lassen. Erst mal sehr ernüchternd.
> Beim Port Royale Raytracing Benchmark ging der PC einfach aus nachdem der Ladebalken auf 100% war und der 1. Frame dargestellt werden sollte. Beim 2. Versuch das gleiche.
> 
> In COD:CW und BF3 könnte ich im Wattman nicht unter 1100 mV. Treiber ist direkt abgestürzt und Reset vom Wattman.
> ...


Welches Netzteil hast du?


----------



## arthur95 (4. Februar 2021)

AMD Drop gibts wsl. jetzt dann bald!

Aussagen ohne Gewähr! 

Falls er kommt, mache ich hier eine Meldung.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Februar 2021)

Und schon was gedropt?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> AMD Drop gibts wsl. jetzt dann bald!
> 
> Aussagen ohne Gewähr!
> 
> Falls er kommt, mache ich hier eine Meldung.



Hoffentlich macht meine F5 Taste jetzt nicht schlapp!!!


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Und schon was gedropt?


Nö, hab noch nix gesehen.


----------



## hRy1337 (4. Februar 2021)

Danke erstmal für eure Einschätzungen.
Momentan habe ich leider wenig Zeit.
Begebe mich aber mal daran und melde mich dann nochmal.
Mein Netzteil ist ein Dark Power Pro 650W.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Februar 2021)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für eure Einschätzungen.
> Momentan habe ich leider wenig Zeit.
> Begebe mich aber mal daran und melde mich dann nochmal.
> Mein Netzteil ist ein Dark Power Pro 650W.


Sollte zu schwach sein, m/ein 550er dpp11 ist auch ausgestiegen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Februar 2021)

Meine Geduld ist zu Ende, ich mach jetzt lieber Sport. Euch noch viel Erfolg gegen die Bots^^


----------



## arthur95 (4. Februar 2021)

*AMD DROP JETZT!!! *

EDIT nur noch 6900er da
EDIT2: ALLES WEG, nächste Woche soll es einen größeren Drop geben, ev. wieder Donnerstag ähnliche Uhrzeit.



			https://www.amd.com/de/direct-buy/at
		


*VIEL GLÜCK!*

6800
* https://shop.amd.com/store?Action=buy&Env=BASE&Locale=de_DE&ProductID=5458374000&SiteID=amd*

6800xt
* https://shop.amd.com/store?Action=buy&Env=BASE&Locale=de_DE&ProductID=5458374100&SiteID=amd*

6900xt
*https://shop.amd.com/store?Action=buy&Env=BASE&Locale=de_DE&ProductID=5458374200&SiteID=amd*


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Februar 2021)

Und der Checkout funzt net!

Komme immer wieder in den Shop und der Warenkorb ist noch voll, wenn ich auf PlaceOrder klicke

Edit: Ist eh schon wieder alles weg....


----------



## arthur95 (4. Februar 2021)

waren schnell weg! War ein kleiner Drop, nächstes Mal, ev kommenden Donnerstag soll es wieder mehr Karten geben


----------



## Rolk (4. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte tatsächlich eine 6900XT im Warenkorb. Keine Ahnung, ob der Checkout funktioniert hätte, die Vernunft hat mich vorher eingeholt.^^
 Eine 6800XT hätte ich aber genommen.


----------



## arthur95 (4. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Und der Checkout funzt net!
> 
> Komme immer wieder in den Shop und der Warenkorb ist noch voll, wenn ich auf PlaceOrder klicke
> 
> Edit: Ist eh schon wieder alles weg....


lass die im Warenkorb
einige Nutzer konnten am Folgetag die Bestellung abschließen und bekamen die Karte!!

PS: Schau deine Mails mal an?
Ich hatte das gleiche und meine Bestellung funktionierte


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> lass die im Warenkorb
> einige Nutzer konnten am Folgetag die Bestellung abschließen und bekamen die Karte!!



...zu spät...


----------



## BigYundol (4. Februar 2021)

Die 6800 hält sich ja doch schon eine ordentliche Weile. Aber die 6900er waren demnach alle in <1 Min wieder weg. nuja.


----------



## arthur95 (4. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> ...zu spät...


sonst nächste Woche neues Glück?  

Ich hatte auch zwei Anläufe gebraucht!


----------



## Rolk (4. Februar 2021)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Die 6800 hält sich ja doch schon eine ordentliche Weile. Aber die 6900er waren demnach alle in <1 Min wieder weg. nuja.


Ich habe gar nichts anderes zu Gesicht bekommen als die 6900XT.


----------



## arthur95 (4. Februar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich hatte tatsächlich eine 6900XT im Warenkorb. Keine Ahnung, ob der Checkout funktioniert hätte, die Vernunft hat mich vorher eingeholt.^^
> Eine 6800XT hätte ich aber genommen.


6800XT ist am schwierigsten zu bekommen, weil viele die haben wollen! P/L
6900er am leichtesten, 6800 auch gut möglich.


----------



## Jack0B (4. Februar 2021)

Die 6900er bekommt man eigentlich mittlerweile bei jedem Drop.
Die 6800(XT) sind beide immer so schnell Weg, dass ich sie nichtmal sehe^^


----------



## sifusanders (4. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Solltest auch dies hier machen: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...na2-laberthread.577672/page-103#post-10628246


funktioniert zumindest bei mir nicht mit 2 Bildschirmen. hatte ich ja alles schon durchgetestet.


----------



## Mottekus (4. Februar 2021)

sind wieder alle weg? ich hab die nichtmal als verfügbar gesehen xD

Sonst hätte ich bei der 6900XT eingekauft


----------



## arthur95 (4. Februar 2021)

Mottekus schrieb:


> sind wieder alle weg? ich hab die nichtmal als verfügbar gesehen xD


ja


----------



## Mottekus (4. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ja


alle Karten wurden mir out of stock angezeigt in den letzten 30min.
It is what it is


----------



## Ill_Doctore (4. Februar 2021)

Mottekus schrieb:


> alle Karten wurden mir out of stock angezeigt in den letzten 30min.
> It is what it is


Drückst du immer F5 oder Shift und F5?


----------



## Icuk73 (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo

Ist jemand eigentlich bekannt wie es der 8auer 2700 mhz bei der 6800 xt geschafft hat?

War das ein ausgesuchte karte?


----------



## balticfoxx (4. Februar 2021)

Das ist so frustierend und macht mich langsam psychisch kaputt... heute auf den Punkt am Drop, 6800xt in den Warenkorb, hämmere bei paypal wie bekloppt auf den Kauf-Button und seh dann erst dass dieser dumme Bestätigungshaken nicht gesetzt ist - Haken gesetzt, nochmal Kaufen geklickt = out of stock


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2021)

balticfoxx schrieb:


> Das ist so frustierend und macht mich langsam psychisch kaputt... heute auf den Punkt am Drop, 6800xt in den Warenkorb, hämmere bei paypal wie bekloppt auf den Kauf-Button und seh dann erst dass dieser dumme Bestätigungshaken nicht gesetzt ist - Haken gesetzt, nochmal Kaufen geklickt = out of stock


Wann kamen denn welche?


----------



## Norkzlam (4. Februar 2021)

balticfoxx schrieb:


> Das ist so frustierend und macht mich langsam psychisch kaputt... heute auf den Punkt am Drop, 6800xt in den Warenkorb, hämmere bei paypal wie bekloppt auf den Kauf-Button und seh dann erst dass dieser dumme Bestätigungshaken nicht gesetzt ist - Haken gesetzt, nochmal Kaufen geklickt = out of stock


Genau das ist mir beim Drop zum 6900er Release passiert. Heute habe ich die Karten auch nicht mal gesehen, hab ein Chrome Add-on zum refreshen benutzt.


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Und der Checkout funzt net!
> 
> Komme immer wieder in den Shop und der Warenkorb ist noch voll, wenn ich auf PlaceOrder klicke


Ist das immer noch nicht behoben? 

Wie hat das dann @Duvar zb geschafft? Kreditkarte statt Paypal?


Gurdi schrieb:


> Wann kamen denn welche?


17:50, genau als ich gegangen bin


----------



## balticfoxx (4. Februar 2021)

17:50 Uhr wars heute


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Februar 2021)

balticfoxx schrieb:


> 17:50 Uhr wars heute



Ja, und um 17:50 und 12 Sekunden war die Show wieder vorbei...


----------



## Nordbadener (4. Februar 2021)

Die meisten machen Paypal. Ich habe meine 6900XT letzte Woche bequem mit KK bezahlt.


----------



## balticfoxx (4. Februar 2021)

Die 6900 gabs ja sogar ein paar Minuten, die hätte man fast per Postkutsche bezahlen können


----------



## Duvar (4. Februar 2021)

Hatte mit PP bezahlt.


----------



## arthur95 (4. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hatte mit PP bezahlt.


Muss aber nichts heißen, ich habe meine 69er mit Kreditkarte bezahlt 
Geht beides!


----------



## Dota2 (4. Februar 2021)

Wenn man vom Drop nichts abbekommt, welche Karte würdet ihr dann nehmen? Bin drauf und dran ne 6900xt zu kaufen weil die im Verhältnis nicht so krass überteuert wie ne 6800xt ist...


----------



## arthur95 (4. Februar 2021)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Wenn man vom Drop nichts abbekommt, welche Karte würdet ihr dann nehmen? Bin drauf und dran ne 6900xt zu kaufen weil die im Verhältnis nicht so krass überteuert wie ne 6800xt ist...


ja, da hast du recht!
Man kann aber auch sagen, dass die von Haus aus schon überteuert ist. 
Denn der Aufpreis für die 10% Mehrleistung sind schon ganz heftig.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (4. Februar 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> Die min. FPS kommen mir für die Punktezahl etwas niedrig vor.
> 
> Hier mal die Werte meiner 6800 (Nitro+) zum Vergleich:



Also meine min. FPS liegen an einem einzigen Drop der passiert wenn bei Superposition der Szenenwechsel auf die fliegenden Objekte im Raum kommt. Ich habe das beobachtet und es ist nur bei dieser einen Szene für eine millisekunde.

Hab nochmal ein bisschen was rausholen können, aber meine min. FPS genau an der besagten Stelle knicken wieder ein:


----------



## Edelhamster (4. Februar 2021)

@Duvar Wir brauchen dich mit deinem geilsten UV-Setting drüben im R(T)X 6000/3000 Community-Bench Thread.
Lass dich da nochmal blicken sobald du deinen Favorite ausgetüftelt hast  
Ist schon echt nice, was du da zwischenzeitlich zeigst.


----------



## BigYundol (4. Februar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habe gar nichts anderes zu Gesicht bekommen als die 6900XT.



Ich vermute dass die Schweiz andere Bestände gedropt bekommt als EU-Staaten. unter /ch sah ich jedenfalls eine ganze Weile die RX 6800, aber keine 6900 XT oder 6800 XT.

Mittlerweile sind aber alle Einträge ausverkauft.


----------



## Tekkla (5. Februar 2021)

balticfoxx schrieb:


> Das ist so frustierend und macht mich langsam psychisch kaputt... heute auf den Punkt am Drop, 6800xt in den Warenkorb, hämmere bei paypal wie bekloppt auf den Kauf-Button und seh dann erst dass dieser dumme Bestätigungshaken nicht gesetzt ist - Haken gesetzt, nochmal Kaufen geklickt = out of stock


Die Situation ist so absurd dumm.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (5. Februar 2021)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Wenn man vom Drop nichts abbekommt, welche Karte würdet ihr dann nehmen? Bin drauf und dran ne 6900xt zu kaufen weil die im Verhältnis nicht so krass überteuert wie ne 6800xt ist...


Ja deswegen habe ich auch eine 6900XT genommen weil der Aufschlag zur 6800XT geringer ist.

Ich habe die Referenz,Merc und Nitro in meinem kleinen Gehäuse durch.
Bin jetzt aber mit meiner msi gaming x Trio glücklich geworden was Lautstärke angeht.
Habe sehr viel Glück gehabt denn meine msi hat fast überhaupt kein Spulen fiepen.....weit über 60fps wird es natürlich hörbar aber immer noch sehr leise.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Xaphyr (5. Februar 2021)

Hm. Also von Spulenfiepen bin ich glücklicherweise verschont geblieben. Bzw. WENN sie Fiepen, höre ich nichts davon, was ich bei max. 600rpm meiner Silentwings 3 irgendwie zu bezweifeln wage. Vielleicht tun sie es ja ganz leise... still und heimlich...

Ich habe letztes Wochenende, als die Karte kam, mal alle möglichen Spiele getestet um ein Hitze-Worst-Case jenseits von Benchmarks und erzwungenen Szenarien ausloten zu können. Und was soll ich sagen, der größte Heizer ist ein Indie-Titel! Selbst Ark, Witcher 3 oder Kingdom Come kommen da nicht ran. Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich es dann auch endlich mal gespielt (war auf meiner "To-Play-Liste" für die neue Karte).

Anbei noch ein kleiner GPU-Z Screenshot von den letzten zweieinhalb Stunden des besagten Spiels, dem bildhübschen und hochgradig grandiosen "A Plague Tale - Innocence".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ach ja, nachdem mich der Wattman so massiv geärgert hat, habe ich mich mit dem MPT auseinandergesetzt. Die Werte oben entsprangen meinem derzeitigen Setting, siehe folgendem Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Als Nächstes steht der dritte Lauf durch Hellblade: Senuas Sacrifice an. Das erste Stündlein hab ich schon weggeatmet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Februar 2021)

@Gurdi 

Nun, durch das Tempered Glas und die Geschlossene Deckel- Seitenfront
wird bei mir der Hotspot zwar wie eingestellt 95 Grad heiss, der Lüfter dreht aber dennoch mit eher Hohen 1650 U/min bei meiner RX 6800XT
Die warme Luft bekomme ich nicht schnell genug abtransportiert.

Kann da ein 120mm Lüfter unter der Grafikkarte mit "Luft Raus" Helfen oder ist eher suboptimal?
Hier mal ein Foto vom Gehäuse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Beiden Senkrechten Slotblenden habe ich abmontiert
und der 80mm Lüfter derzeit nicht installiert.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. Februar 2021)

"Luft rein" wäre an der Stelle sinnvoller. Nützt aber auch nix, wenn die warme Luft nicht raus kann.
Versuch doch mal, was passiert, wenn du den oberen Frontlüfter entfernst. Und zusätzlich den besagten Lüfter als intake. Eventuell erreichst du so weniger "Überdruck" im Gehäuse.


----------



## Rolk (5. Februar 2021)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Wenn man vom Drop nichts abbekommt, welche Karte würdet ihr dann nehmen? Bin drauf und dran ne 6900xt zu kaufen weil die im Verhältnis nicht so krass überteuert wie ne 6800xt ist...


Oder Custom 6800 für ~850 € bei Mindfactory. Soweit ich weis haben die alle eine UVP von um die 700 €, womit sie auch noch zu den am wenigsten überteuerten Karten zählen.


----------



## DARPA (5. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Anbei noch ein kleiner GPU-Z Screenshot von den letzten zweieinhalb Stunden des besagten Spiels, dem bildhübschen und hochgradig grandiosen "A Plague Tale - Innocence".


Hatte das noch mit der VII gezockt, aber ja, der Start Screen ist irgendwie besonders heftig. Nettes Game btw.
Hab mal wieder Wolfenstein TNO rausgekramt. ID Tech 5 und Megatextures bleibt einfach Müll


----------



## drstoecker (5. Februar 2021)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> I scored 9 315 in Port Royal
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}
> ...


Hab’s nochmal mit nem i5-6600 gebencht, Denke clock streching oä liegt an bei dir!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (5. Februar 2021)

21.2.1 macht bei mir Probleme. 

Hab den grad installiert und wegen Holzmann im hwluxx Valley angeschmissen. HD lief, 2160p flackern und out. 

Zurück zu 21.1.1 -> Valley läuft wie gewohnt und erwartet problemlos. Mehr will ich gar nicht testen, 21.1.1 bleibt.


----------



## DARPA (5. Februar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> 21.2.1 macht bei mir Probleme.
> 
> Hab den grad installiert und wegen Holzmann im hwluxx Valley angeschmissen. HD lief, 2160p flackern und out.
> 
> Zurück zu 21.1.1 -> Valley läuft wie gewohnt und erwartet problemlos. Mehr will ich gar nicht testen, 21.1.1 bleibt.


Stock oder getunt?

Vielleicht ist die Auslastung mit dem neuen Treiber anders/besser und dein altes Setting ist nicht mehr stabil.


----------



## gbm31 (5. Februar 2021)

Zugegebermaßen getunt. Aber das Profil ist echt harmlos. 2380MHz Target bei 1000mV und 2150MHz FTL1 VRAM. Läuft auch mit 963mV. 

Ich habe die Speichertaktung im Verdacht, aber grad nicht wirklich Zeit zum testen.


----------



## DARPA (5. Februar 2021)

Ich gucks mir heute abend mal an. Wollte eh den neuen Treiber draufpacken.


----------



## Icuk73 (5. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab’s nochmal mit nem i5-6600 gebencht, Denke clock streching oä liegt an bei dir!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry: ich hab keine Ahnung was das bedeutet
Muß ich erst googen
(googeln)


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (5. Februar 2021)

Zockt hier jemand Warzone? Ich habe aktuell das Problem, das meine 16GB VRAM komplett voll sind wenn ich warzone zocke, noch dazu kommt, dass das Spiel nicht mehr so flüssig läuft wie vor ein paar Wochen noch. Ständig so kleine Frametime Ausschläge die ein leichtes zuckeln verursachen. Es fühlt sich einfach nicht Smooth an. Das Warzone noch nie 100% rund gelaufen ist ist klar, aber aktuell ist es für mich kaum zu ertragen.  Und warum läuft mein VRAM schon wieder voll?

Die Probleme hatte ich aber auch schon mit meiner alten Karte, seit dem letzten großen Warzone Update. Ich dachte nur jetzt mit doppelt soviel VRAM würde es besser laufen. Hab das Spiel extra nochmal neu Installiert und auch schon zehn mal die Shader neu installieren lassen, aber keine Besserung.

Aktuell spiele ich noch Doom Eternal und bei dem Spiel ist der Frametime Graph eine 99,8% gerade Linie, da gibt es höchstens mal so einen kleinen Ausschlag wenn man ein neues Gebiet betritt....Warum können nicht alle Spiele so laufen?


----------



## arthur95 (5. Februar 2021)

*Liebe Experten unter euch!*

Ich bitte um Rat, für eine Entscheidung :

*(ACHTUNG: Es handelt sich um ein Luxusproblem)*

Ich habe vor kurzem ja bei AMD.com eine 6900XT um den UVP geschossen. Wie ihr eventuell wisst besitze ich aber bereits eine RX 6900XT (MSI), die ich eigentlich verkaufen möchte. 
Nun habe ich die Karten verglichen und bin auf diese Ergebnisse gekommen:
(Zur Vereinfachung nenne ich die neue Karte nur AMD und die alte MSI, beide sind Refernzdesigns)

Die MSI erscheint ein wenig die bessere Karte zu sein hinsichtlich OC und UV.
Zur Erinnerung mit der MSI konnte ich mit diesen Einstellungen *20127* Grafikpu_nkte im TS erreichen_

*1055mv  
min. 2400mhz 
max. 2680mhz
+15 PT
2150mhz Memory
Fast Timings*


Mit der neuen AMD-Karte schaffe ich diese Einstellungen nicht einmal mit *1130mv.*
Mit Ach und Krach konnte ich mit meinen OC-UV Fähigkeiten ein TS-Ergebnis von *19570 *Grafikpunkten herausholen. Wsl. könnte ich vl noch 100-200 Punkte mehr bei noch ein wenig Optimierung erreichen.
Die *20127* erscheinen mir aber mit 293w PL schon recht weit weg, da ich mit der Spannung nicht runter komme.

Nebenbei aufgefallen wenn SAM aktiv ist komme ich nicht einmal auf 1130mv sondern minimal auf 1150mv. Sehr komisch.
Ev. bin ich aber auch blöd und muss diese Karte anders behandeln als die MSI. Also wenn mir wer verraten kann wie ich mit Bordmitteln auf die 20100 Punkte kommen könnte ohne viel UV zu machen, bitte nur heraus damit!

*1.konkrete Frage*
Ist die neue Karte echt ein schlechter Chip (quasi Kartoffel), oder ist die alte eine sehr gute gewesen? (Nebenbei die Stock max. Frequenz ist bei beiden bei 2509 mhz.)
Oder stimmt keines von beiden und die Unterschiede liegen in der Messtoleranz?
Ich nehme ja stark an, dass die AMD Karte ja auch locker die 20127 erreichen kann, aber halt nur mit höheren PL als 293w.

_Ihr werdet jetzt fragen, wieso behalte ich nicht die MSI und verkaufe die AMD Karte?_

Einerseits hat die AMD Karte im Gegensatz zur MSI kein bis kaum ein Spulenfiepen. Die MSI krächzte schon wenn ich in Google Maps die Karte bewegte.
Andererseits hat die AMD einen echt coole hochwertige OVP, die MSI im Gegensatz ist nur ein billiger Karton.
Was auch ein Thema ist, defacto nutze ich die Karte so oder so in Stock-Mode, da mir diese Leistung in WQHD mit 3900X komplett ausreicht. Was auch gegen die MSI spricht, ich müsste die AMD dann um Scalper-Preis verkaufen und das ist mir doch zu blöd. Bei der MSI kann ich mich auf den Einkaufspreis berufen (1375Euro)

*2. konkrete Frage:*
Welche würdet ihr nehmen?
Die laute spulenfiependen MSI mit billiger OVP,  dafür eventuell mit besseren Chip (OC-UV-Verhalten)
Oder die leise AMD mit schöner OVP, dafür aber mit einem schlechteren Chip.


Vielen Dank schon im Voraus für eure Ratschläge bzw.  Ideen
*
Euer
arthur95*

_Hintergrundinformation:
Die Benchmarks wurde mit der gleichen Treiberversion: 20.12.2 durchgeführt.
Einzig ein Mainboard-BIOS Update wurde durchgeführt, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das die OC/UV Eigenschaften einer Grafikkarte beeinflusst, komplett ausschließen möchte ich aber nichts._


----------



## Xaphyr (5. Februar 2021)

Sooo, die  MSI Radeon RX 6800 Gaming X Trio meiner besseren Hälfte ist da. Hat jemand MPT Annäherungswerte für mich?


----------



## gbm31 (5. Februar 2021)

@arthur95 

Zockst du UHD oder nur QHD bzw UWQHD?

Weil den Unterschied wirst du nur beim Benchen sehen...

Geh nach Lautstärke (Hirn) oder Prestige (Bauch) 


DARPA schrieb:


> Ich gucks mir heute abend mal an. Wollte eh den neuen Treiber draufpacken.



Hab mich jetzt doch hingesetzt. 

Muss mich jetzt von 2150mHz fernhalten...

Bin aber eh grad eher auf Krawall und fahre 2550MHz/1100mV/2100MHz/FTL1/330W  

Reicht für über 20k Grafik-Ps in TS - womit wir wieder beim Bauch wären...


----------



## arthur95 (5. Februar 2021)

@gbm31 

danke für deine antwort!
ich spiele derzeit in WQHD 144hz


----------



## gecan (5. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe,​
teste es mal ohne sam, den mir ist aufgefallen zb bei rdr2 im sam modus werden die 16gb vram mit der zeit voll und ohne sam bleibt es bei unter 9 gb vram.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Sooo, die  MSI Radeon RX 6800 Gaming X Trio meiner besseren Hälfte ist da. Hat jemand MPT Annäherungswerte für mich?


Was möchtest du denn erreichen.

@arthur95 Ich würde die Karte verwenden die bei deinem präferierten Setting am wenigsten Spannung/Power benötigt. Gut OC muss nicht gleich gut UV sein.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (5. Februar 2021)

@gecan 

Hab ich auch schon getestet. Mit SAM = 16053 MB belegt ohne SAM = 15750MB belegt. Hilft auh wieder nur der VideoMemoryScale Trick den ich schon seit Monaten benutzen muss. Die Lags sind aber leider damit nicht verschwunden. Das Spiel läuft sowas von Zuckelig bei mir das ich es echt nicht mehr zocken kann. Ich habe heute alles in meiner Macht stehende gestestet, aber es ändert sich nichts.

Der normale Multiplayer läuft butterweich bei mir.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was möchtest du denn erreichen.


Eigentlich das was ich immer erreichen möchte. Die Weltherrschaft an michäääh, den Sweetspot aus Leistung und Verbrauch ausloten um ihr ein leises, aber dennoch potentes 24/7 Setting zu erarbeiten. Ich muss aber sagen, bisher ist die Karte sehr beeindruckend. In Furmark und Subnautica (mit 59FPS Lock) springen die Lüfter gar nicht erst an und die Leistung ist für WQHD echt sagenhaft.


----------



## drstoecker (5. Februar 2021)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> Sorry: ich hab keine Ahnung was das bedeutet
> Muß ich erst googen
> (googeln)


Bei dem Prozessor von heute morgen handelt es sich um einen Intel i5-6600 / 4-Kern, bei deiner CPU handelt es sich um einen 8-Kerner mit 16 Threads, sprich dein Prozessor ist um Längen potenter. Damit will ich lediglich sagen das es bei Port Royal egal ist welchen Prozessor man nimmt.


handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Zockt hier jemand Warzone? Ich habe aktuell das Problem, das meine 16GB VRAM komplett voll sind wenn ich warzone zocke, noch dazu kommt, dass das Spiel nicht mehr so flüssig läuft wie vor ein paar Wochen noch. Ständig so kleine Frametime Ausschläge die ein leichtes zuckeln verursachen. Es fühlt sich einfach nicht Smooth an. Das Warzone noch nie 100% rund gelaufen ist ist klar, aber aktuell ist es für mich kaum zu ertragen.  Und warum läuft mein VRAM schon wieder voll?
> 
> Die Probleme hatte ich aber auch schon mit meiner alten Karte, seit dem letzten großen Warzone Update. Ich dachte nur jetzt mit doppelt soviel VRAM würde es besser laufen. Hab das Spiel extra nochmal neu Installiert und auch schon zehn mal die Shader neu installieren lassen, aber keine Besserung.
> 
> Aktuell spiele ich noch Doom Eternal und bei dem Spiel ist der Frametime Graph eine 99,8% gerade Linie, da gibt es höchstens mal so einen kleinen Ausschlag wenn man ein neues Gebiet betritt....Warum können nicht alle Spiele so laufen?


Warzone ist eh Müll, auch wird der vram seit Jahren voll bei cod!


----------



## BigYundol (5. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> *Liebe Experten unter euch!*
> 
> Ich bitte um Rat, für eine Entscheidung :
> 
> ...



Ich würde die leisere nehmen, da der Unterschied in der Performance so minimal ist, dass das in der Praxis vollkommen Wurscht ist.
(Ich persönlich merke ja nicht mal die bei Superposition 4K von ~6880 auf 7500 Punkte optimierte 5700XT, wenn ich nicht direkt anhand der Zahlen vergleichen würde.)


----------



## Onkel-Rick (5. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Eigentlich das was ich immer erreichen möchte. Die Weltherrschaft an michäääh, den Sweetspot aus Leistung und Verbrauch ausloten um ihr ein leises, aber dennoch potentes 24/7 Setting zu erarbeiten. Ich muss aber sagen, bisher ist die Karte sehr beeindruckend. In Furmark und Subnautica (mit 59FPS Lock) springen die Lüfter gar nicht erst an und die Leistung ist für WQHD echt sagenhaft.


Sag Mal warum lockst du eigentlich bei 59fps und nicht bei 60?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6MkCZGjDQQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einer das Jonsbo U5
oder gar Jonsbo U5S (Vertikal)
mit der Radeon RX 6800 / XT oder gar 6900 verbaut?


@Gurdi
Was bringt ein Lüfter im Boden
So wie in diesem Bild beim meinem Case View 27
Aus der Hersteller Seite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












						Thermaltake View 27 Gull-Wing schwarz | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Thermaltake View 27 Gull-Wing schwarz ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Extern: N/A • Intern: 2x 2.5"/3.5" (Laufwerksschienen), 4x 2.5" • Front I/O: 1x USB-A 3.0 (5Gb/s), 2x USB… ✔ PC-Gehäuse ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at
				






Nun. Lüfter auf der Unterseite bringt nix, da alle NT Kabel dort verlaufen und auch die Öffnungen fehlen
Nun wird Lüfter als Heck unter der 6800XT probiert und schauen obs dies bringt...
Berichte dann!

Nun, all dies bringt es nicht...
Lüfter um die 1554 (Nur 2 Lüfter aktiv) bis max. 1755 U/min (Alle Lüfter aktiv und der 80mm nach Hinten RAUS!

Am Besten wenn nur der Unterste Vordere Lüfter sowie der Hecklüfter dreht und die anderen Beiden auf 0 Prozent gestellt werden!
Wird wohl nur Neues Gehäuse helfen


----------



## Xaphyr (6. Februar 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Sag Mal warum lockst du eigentlich bei 59fps und nicht bei 60?
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Rick


Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Mein Monitor hat weder G-Sync noch das AMD Pendant, was auch ziemlicher Stuss wäre, da ich noch nie zweimal hintereinander den gleichen GPU-Hersteller hatte. Zumindest nicht, dass ich mich daran erinnern würde.

Wenn ich nun auf 60FPS limitiere, habe ich Tearing. Wenn ich V-Sync aktiviere, habe ich kein Tearing, dafür hier und da Stuttering. Wenn ich aber V-Sync aktiviere und dazu auf 59FPS limitiere, habe ich ein ruckelfreies Spiel ohne jegliches Tearing. Wie das nun so zustande kommt, ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, aber so lange es funktioniert, soll es mir recht sein. Hat glaube ich auch damit zu tun, dass ein 60Hz Bildschirm keine exakten 60Hz liefert, sondern 59,94Hz oder so.


----------



## elmobank (6. Februar 2021)

So, ich konnte gestern das erste Mal meinen 5950X auf dem B550 Board testen, der geht ja mal richtig nach vorne...
GPU bekommt durch SAM den selben Boost wie beim 9900k mit Resize BAR, da ist kein wirklicher Unterschied feststellbar.

Mit AutoOC vom Board geht die CPU im Cinebench R20 aif 4400 bis 4450 MHz allCore, Gameleistung muss ich noch prüfen, aber erst, wenn die CPU im Wasserkreislauf ist.
Mit AutoOC fallen die 11.000 Punkte beim R20 und das ist schon sehr heftig, aber die CPU saugt dann auch mal 220 Watt - Single Core sind 5.000 MHz drin.

Aber der Noctua NH-D15 ist wirklich am Limit, und dreht ganz schön auf um die CPU im Zaum zu halten, im R20 werden es je nach LLC mit OC zwischen 85 bis 91°C.

Das Einzige, was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das die CPU sehr agressive auf Teillast reagiert, auch @Stock. Dann geht die CPU Last auch mal im Desktop (Download bei Steam z.B.) auch mal auf 80 Watt - ist das Verhalten so normal, oder sind evtl. Stromsparmechanismen beim Board ausgeschaltet? Wenn die CPU nichts tut, ist der Verbrauch von CPU+SoC bei 43 Watt.

IF läuft mit 1900MHz für 1:1 zum 3800Mhz RAM. Profil ist mit 14-16-16-36 bei 1.5V problemlos erkannt und geladen worden.


----------



## DARPA (6. Februar 2021)

Also der neue Treiber läuft bei mir unauffällig. Settings weiterhin stabil.

Übrigens ich hatte ja letztens so Probleme mit idle freezes. Das hatte nix mit der Graka oder irgendwelchen min. Spannungen zu tun. War defekter Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Februar 2021)

Nun, Belasse es dabei:

2275 Mhz RX 6800XT 
und so Lüfterspeed um die 1750 U/min
78 bis 79 GPU
und Hotspot um die 95 bis 97 Grad
2x 120mm IN  -  1x 120mm OUT

Werde es dabei lassen, sonst dreh ich noch am Rad!
Allen ein Dankeschöööön!


----------



## Ericius161 (6. Februar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Also der neue Treiber läuft bei mir unauffällig. Settings weiterhin stabil.
> 
> Übrigens ich hatte ja letztens so Probleme mit idle freezes. Das hatte nix mit der Graka oder irgendwelchen min. Spannungen zu tun. War defekter Arbeitsspeicher


Läuft bei mir deutlich besser als die davor. Er resetet auch nicht mehr ständig beim Neustarten, wenn ich Einstellungen im Wattman vornehme. 
Was immer noch nervt ist das Problem mit dem viel zu hohem VRAM-Takt im Idle.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Februar 2021)

Mit dem neuen Treiber sind viele (leider nicht alle) der flackernden (Ultra-) Schatten in WoW bei aktiviertem RT verschwunden.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> So, ich konnte gestern das erste Mal meinen 5950X auf dem B550 Board testen, der geht ja mal richtig nach vorne...
> GPU bekommt durch SAM den selben Boost wie beim 9900k mit Resize BAR, da ist kein wirklicher Unterschied feststellbar.
> 
> Mit AutoOC vom Board geht die CPU im Cinebench R20 aif 4400 bis 4450 MHz allCore, Gameleistung muss ich noch prüfen, aber erst, wenn die CPU im Wasserkreislauf ist.
> ...


Naja du hast halt oben ins Regal gegriffen um es mal freundlich auszudrücken 


ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Was bringt ein Lüfter im Boden
> So wie in diesem Bild beim meinem Case View 27


Das lässt sich pauschal nicht seriös beantworten.


----------



## arthur95 (6. Februar 2021)

Welchen Treiber empfiehlt ihr derzeit?

20.12.2 , 21.1.1 oder den 21.2.1?

Danke


----------



## elmobank (6. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Welchen Treiber empfiehlt ihr derzeit?
> 
> 20.12.2 , 21.1.1 oder den 21.2.1?
> 
> Danke



Generell immer den neuesten, es sei denn, du stellst Probleme fest, dann kannst du ja einen zurück gehen.
Meine RX6900XT hat bis jetzt mit jedem Treiber harmoniert. Werde das bei AMD genauso wie bei nvidia handhaben - neuer Treiber = installieren xD


Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja du hast halt oben ins Regal gegriffen um es mal freundlich auszudrücken



Ja, wo du Recht hast.... xD
Konnte aber bei UVP + 30€ inkl. Versand nicht wiederstehen, sonst wäre es der 5900X geworden, aber so....

Naja, CPU ist jetzt im Wasserkreislauf mit dem Heatkiller IV, der sollte das packen können - hoffe ich xD

Bin gespannt was die CPU so mit macht und ob sich das auf die GPU auswirkt...? 
Muss nir aufpassen, das ich nicht zu lange wach bleibe, dann gibts sonst ärger mit der Family oder ich habe ein Problem, da ich Sonntag um 4Uhr raus zur Arbeit muss...xD


----------



## Ill_Doctore (6. Februar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Lüfter um die 1554 (Nur 2 Lüfter aktiv) bis max. 1755 U/min (Alle Lüfter aktiv und der 80mm nach Hinten RAUS!


Wieso nimmst du deiner Grafikkarte die Luft zum Atmen?
Ein Lüfter direkt unterhalb der Karte (wie auf dem Bild) muß ganz klar luft REIN bringen, damit dieser die Karte mit frischer kalter Luft versorgt. An der Stelle sorgt der sonst nur für noch mehr Unterdruck vor der GPU, was sich sicher nicht positiv auf die Temps auswirken wird.

Insgesamt bekommst du natürlich noch mehr überdruck ins Case, aber an der stelle ist ausblasend definitiv falsch mmn.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. Februar 2021)

Hab ich ihm auch schon gesagt.


Xaphyr schrieb:


> "Luft rein" wäre an der Stelle sinnvoller. Nützt aber auch nix, wenn die warme Luft nicht raus kann.
> Versuch doch mal, was passiert, wenn du den oberen Frontlüfter entfernst. Und zusätzlich den besagten Lüfter als intake. Eventuell erreichst du so weniger "Überdruck" im Gehäuse.


----------



## Ill_Doctore (6. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hab ich ihm auch schon gesagt.


Er will das anscheinend lieber von Gurdi hören


----------



## Tekkla (6. Februar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Naja, CPU ist jetzt im Wasserkreislauf mit dem Heatkiller IV, der sollte das packen können - hoffe ich xD
> 
> Bin gespannt was die CPU so mit macht und ob sich das auf die GPU auswirkt...?


Wenn ich unter 40°C beim Kühlmittel bleiben will, dann muss ich die Lüfter auf den Radiatoren an der Grenze zum "nervt schon wieder weil zu laut" laufen lassen. In WoW, wo die CPU doch recht ordentlich genutzt wird, kommt die CPU samt PBO auf 60°C  und die GPU auf bis zu 63°C @ 2500 MHz bei ~ 38°C Kühlmitteltemperatur.


----------



## elmobank (7. Februar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn ich unter 40°C beim Kühlmittel bleiben will, dann muss ich die Lüfter auf den Radiatoren an der Grenze zum "nervt schon wieder weil zu laut" laufen lassen. In WoW, wo die CPU doch recht ordentlich genutzt wird, kommt die CPU samt PBO auf 60°C  und die GPU auf bis zu 63°C @ 2500 MHz bei ~ 38°C Kühlmitteltemperatur.


Hier stand zu viel Offtopic - behoben.

CPU trägt auf jedenfall gut Wärme ins System, GPU fehlt mir leider noch der Wasserblock für.

Gibt es eigentlich eine übersicht mit Vergleich zu aktuellen verfügbaren Kühlblöcken für die RX 6000 Karten?
Man findet sonst immer nur einzelne Tests und keine direkten Vergleiche...


----------



## McZonk (7. Februar 2021)

Moderatoren Hinweis: 
Bleibt bitte beim Thema. Zu CPU- und Speichertuning haben wir passende Threads hier im Forum. Hier geht es um die neuen AMD-Karten. Danke!


----------



## Tekkla (7. Februar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine übersicht mit Vergleich zu aktuellen verfügbaren Kühlblöcken für die RX 6000 Karten?
> Man findet sonst immer nur einzelne Tests und keine direkten Vergleiche...


Mir sind keine bekannt. Liegt wohl auch an der geringen Verbreitung. EKWB hat mWn bis jetzt nur Blöcke für die Referenzkarten. Alphacool ist da wohl etwas besser aufgestellt. Bei Aquacomputer und Watercool ist gar nichts Handfestes auszumachen.


----------



## McZonk (7. Februar 2021)

Für so eine Marktübersicht fehlen gerade leider noch die Platzhirsche, da es tatsächlich erst eine überschaubare -- lieferbare -- Anzahl an Blöcken am Markt gibt. Wer direkt loslegen will, kann gerade auf EK Water Blocks oder Alphacool setzen. Und auch das trifft nur auf die Referenz-Platine zu.


----------



## Tekkla (7. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> auf Alphacool setzen. Und auch das trifft nur auf die Referenz-Platine zu.


Die sind schon etwas weiter. Aber die Blöcke finde ich persönlich nicht so "sexy".









						Eisblock GPX
					

Eisblock GPX - Grafikkarten Komplettkühler bei Aquatuning kaufen: ✚ Riesige Auswahl ✚ Spitzen Beratung & Support ✚ Schneller Versand ✚ Super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## McZonk (7. Februar 2021)

In der Theorie. Von den verlinkten Blöcken ist einer lieferbar


----------



## Tekkla (7. Februar 2021)

Der für die Red Devil kommt grad neu. Für die 6800XT TrioX lieferbar und die anderen sind offensichtlich im Zulauf. Das ist um Welten mehr als aktuell bei den anderen Teilnehmern am Markt.


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine übersicht mit Vergleich zu aktuellen verfügbaren Kühlblöcken für die RX 6000 Karten?


Hier gibt es eine Übersicht die regelmäßig aktualisiert wird








						Radeon RX 6000 Wasserkühler für Big Navi im Überblick (Update 29.09.21)
					

Wir fassen den Stand der Dinge und alle Informationen zu verfügbaren und angekündigten Wasserkühlern für die AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT, RX 6800 XT zusammen.




					hardware-helden.de


----------



## Pascal3366 (7. Februar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der für die Red Devil kommt grad neu. Für die 6800XT TrioX lieferbar und die anderen sind offensichtlich im Zulauf. Das ist um Welten mehr als aktuell bei den anderen Teilnehmern am Markt.


Es gibt einen Wasserblock für die Red Devil? Cool

Mal gucken vielleicht kommt in Zukunft ein Custom Loop rein.

Aber erst mal bleibt die Karte luftgekühlt.
Genug Geld ausgegeben fürs erste .


----------



## Ill_Doctore (7. Februar 2021)

Da sind die Karten schon kaum lieferbar, aber da schafft man es immernoch eher an eine Karte zu kommen, als AC und WC ihre Wasserblöcke fertig haben.  

Aber man muß zu ihrer Verteidigung sagen, dass die Launch Situation mit nV direkt davor, und die allgemeine Situation aktuell sicherlich nicht zur schnelleren Fertigstellung solcher Produkte beiträgt.

Mal davon ab gibt es auch scheinbar bei dieser Generation (besonders bei nV) Tonnenweise verschiedene PCBs, wo man sich erstmal überlegen muß welche man supporten will. Die 3080FE z.B. ist so rar gesäht, wer da nen Block für designed hat, das hat sich ja kaum gelohnt.

Hoffen wir, dass es bei der Big Navi anders laufen wird. Jetzt wo AMD ja angekündigt hat, mehr im Hauseigenen Shop zu verkaufen, und wo die Referenzdesignes ja nun wirklich nicht schlecht sind, (auch besonders eher für Gamer geeignet, weniger für Miner, die eher zur 3080 greifen) kann man schon davon ausgehen, dass die Karten sich gut verbreiten werden.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2021)

Ill_Doctore schrieb:


> Da sind die Karten schon kaum lieferbar, aber da schafft man es immernoch eher an eine Karte zu kommen, als AC und WC ihre Wasserblöcke fertig haben.
> 
> Aber man muß zu ihrer Verteidigung sagen, dass die Launch Situation mit nV direkt davor, und die allgemeine Situation aktuell sicherlich nicht zur schnelleren Fertigstellung solcher Produkte beiträgt.
> 
> ...


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.


----------



## Neion (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo Leute, ich habe Samstag mein neues system zusammen gebaut, passen die punkte soweit ?


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Februar 2021)

ja, passt
Habe mit Referenz 6800 XT 17275 Punkte!
Jedoch unter 4K und FireSky. 
(Gerade erst gesehen 1440 und Battlefield)


----------



## Duvar (8. Februar 2021)

Hoffe das taugt demnächst was:









						AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution technology may launch this spring - VideoCardz.com
					

AMD finally ready to launch its DLSS competitor? A new report puts a possible timeframe on the FidelityFX Super Resolution technology launch. It has been more than two years since NVIDIA introduced its Deep Learning Super Sampling technology. At first, it was mocked for how blurry the games...




					videocardz.com


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hoffe das taugt demnächst was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich würde man in einem ersten Schritt die Erwartungshaltung im Keller ansetzen. Dann nochmal bisschen ausschachten... und dann so im 5. UG nachschauen.

Zum Release erwarte ich da erstmal mehr Probleme wie Verbesserungen....

Schau dir DLSS an.. da läuft trotz Riesen-Budget und Jahrelanger Entwicklung auch nicht alles sooooo super wie man es dem Kunden verkaufen will!

Gibt ja selbst hier im Forum immer wieder mal Bildchen davon, dass es einem gruselt.... Dann lieber die >1.000,-€ GPU ohne Bildverschlimmbesserung genutzt und lieber die Details bisschen runter... 

Ist aber nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema!....


----------



## Neion (8. Februar 2021)

du meinst Firestrike Extreme ?, irgendwie fühle ich mich bei amd immer als beta Tester für Treiber, in fast allen Games habe ich manchmal so lag Spikes ;(


----------



## arthur95 (8. Februar 2021)

Neion schrieb:


> du meinst Firestrike Extreme ?, irgendwie fühle ich mich bei amd immer als beta Tester für Treiber, in fast allen Games habe ich manchmal so lag Spikes ;(


??
ich hab überhaupt keine Spikes! Die 6900XT ist seit langem eine meiner Karten mit einem sehr smoothen Spielerlebnis.

In welchen Spielen tritt es denn auf?
VSync off?
GPU-Auslastung?

oftmals sind es "falsche" Einstellungen in den Grafikeinstellungen die eine Radeon falsch bzw. nur sehr schwach performen lässt.
Bsp. In BFV gibt es mit DX12 harte Ruckler in DX11 alles smooth ...


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2021)

Frage: Hat irgendeine RX Karte hier mehr als 4 Anschlüsse oder nutzt jemand den Virtual Link derzeit?


----------



## Pascal3366 (8. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Frage: Hat irgendeine RX Karte hier mehr als 4 Anschlüsse oder nutzt jemand den Virtual Link derzeit?


Mehr als 4 PCIE Stromanschlüsse?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2021)

Sry, Displayanschlüsse.


----------



## Pascal3366 (8. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sry, Displayanschlüsse.


Das war ein Witz, es gibt keine RDNA2 mit 4 x 8 Pin


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2021)

Ja, ich habs als Seitenhieb für meinen doch recht kurzen Post aufgefasst


----------



## Xaphyr (8. Februar 2021)

Da jedem klar war, was du meintest, ist es völlig legitim an dieser Stelle keinen Roman von dir geliefert zu bekommen. ich für meinen Teil musste schon schmunzeln, so abwegig finde ich eine Super-mega-oc-dream-ftw-kaufdireineneigenenWindparkdafür-Edition mit 4x8 Pin Anschlüssen gar nicht, bei 3x8 sind wir ja schon eine ganze Weile.


----------



## Ericius161 (8. Februar 2021)

Boah, ich habe gerade The Medium angezockt und hatte kurz Panik meine Technik sei kaputt.... aber anscheinend schafft da nicht mal ne 3090 die 30 FPS bei 4k mit Raytracing. WTF.


----------



## Downsampler (9. Februar 2021)

Da ist man ja direkt froh über die 1500 Euro GPU für die man 2000 gelöhnt hat und die dann keine 30 FPS schafft....OMG!


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2021)

RT in Godfall in 1800p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Februar 2021)

Was sagt denn so die Gerüchteküche zum Thema "Drop" diese Woche???


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. Februar 2021)

Man munkelt Donnerstag zwischen 17 & 18 Uhr. Exakter Zeitpunkt ist dann, wenn ich keine Lust mehr habe und trainieren gehe. Das passiert allerdings spontan


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Februar 2021)

@G0NZ0 ...Trainieren???  Das werd ich mal beim Amt melden!   ..Spaß beiseite...
Kannst du mir zeitig Bescheid geben, wann du genau zum Training gehst???  Meine F5-Taste wäre dir zu Dank verpflichtet.


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Das werd ich mal beim Amt melden!


Passiert alles brav daheim 



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Kannst du mir zeitig Bescheid geben, wann du genau zum Training gehst???


Ich werds wieder hier schreiben


----------



## arthur95 (9. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Was sagt denn so die Gerüchteküche zum Thema "Drop" diese Woche???


Do 17-18 uhr ist wieder heiß!


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Februar 2021)

Die Franzosen haben meine 6900XT Bestellung vom 08.12. storniert, obwohl die Servicetechnisch in der Vergangenheit das Non plus Ultra waren 
Sagen Sie kommen an keine PowerColor 6900XT Referenz mehr dran, nachdem eigentlich am 18.01. nochmal ne Lieferung reinkommen sollte.

Boah, jetzt muss ich überlegen. Die 3080 Vision OC krieg ich gut vertickt und ich will mehr VRAM. Geht eh sowieso gar nicht klar, dass ich noch keine 6000ér hier hab - Dönerstag bin ich um 17 Uhr nur noch nicht von der Arbeit zurück. Fock Fock Fock.
Als Grafikkartenfetischist hat man es gerad echt nicht leicht


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2021)

Das ist Mies. Ich würde mal ausloten ob du genug Taler bekommst für die Vision und dann checken ob es reicht für ne gute Radeon. Ansonsten hast du damit aber auch ne super Karte, nur ein wenig langweiliger halt.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Februar 2021)

Du bist gemein @Gurdi.
Lacht der im ersten Moment doch noch glatt während ich mich in meinem Leid suhle.
Du weißt genau wie hart mich das trifft 

edit: Nee, der grüne halbgare und kurzlebige Froschlaich bleibt nicht auf Dauer in meiner Kiste. Ich werd handeln müssen  

edit 2: Die Franzosen schicken halt immer noch nen schönen Wasserball oder so mit, das kann ich jetzt vergessen -.-
Echt was anderes im Vergleich zur Service-Wüste Deutschland^^


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2021)

Du machst das schon


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Februar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> edit 2: Die Franzosen schicken halt immer noch nen schönen Wasserball oder so mit, das kann ich jetzt vergessen -.-
> Echt was anderes im Vergleich zur Service-Wüste Deutschland^^


Was willst du auch hier in der Wüste mit nem Wasserball??  

Bin schon wider ganz hibbelig und freu mir jetzt schon auf D² (Drop-Donnerstag).... Endlich wieder am Rechner geiern und trotzdem nix kriegen...


----------



## arthur95 (9. Februar 2021)

Aja, Tipp für nächsten Drop, falls es nicht klappt aber man dennoch noch eine Karte im Warenkorb hat. Diese im Warenkorb belassen und am darauffolgenden Tag auschecken!!!!
 Im HW-LUXX Forum haben das schon mehrere geschafft!


----------



## sifusanders (9. Februar 2021)

garnicht so leicht die 6900xt bei hoher Taktrate stabil zu kriegen im TS. die schmiert mir wenn ihc mit dem max boost höher gehe im zweiten GraphicsTest ab.
Anbei mal mein jetziges Setting, saugt aber gut Power. Mit Wasser (bykski Block) aber gut zu Kühlen. Hotspot geht so bis 64°


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Februar 2021)

Damit schlägst du @DARPA´s 6900XT und würdest den vierten Platz im Community Bench belegen.
Die 3090ér die das noch schlagen haben dann nochmal ein um 60W höheres Powerbudget.
(380+40 vs 480W)
Eine 430W 3090 Suprim X lässt du sogar schon hinter dir.
Gefällt


----------



## sifusanders (9. Februar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Damit schlägst du @DARPA´s 6900XT und würdest den vierten Platz im Community Bench belegen.
> Die 3090ér die das noch schlagen haben dann nochmal ein um 60W höheres Powerbudget.
> (380+40 vs 480W)
> Gefällt


er peakt nur an einer Stelle im TS graphics 2 so hoch. sonst ist er bei 340+40.
Ist iwie schwierig. überall sonst limitiert mein Takt, an der Stelle das PT (so glaube ich). Bei höherem Boost steigt er mir da sonst aus.

Hab im Gegensatz zu Darpa auch SAM an.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Februar 2021)

SAM hab ich fast vermutet  aber egal, nen 21K Score haben wir noch von keiner 6000ér gesehen.
Ist schön zu hören wie du dich mit deiner Karte auseinandersetzt


----------



## Duvar (9. Februar 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1358913636526419969

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Februar 2021)

Ob ich mein Glück noch mal herausfordern sollte, nach:

a)  6800 von ital. Kleinanzeigen
b)  6800 XT von selben ital. Kleinanzeigen

c)  um womöglich! am Donnerstag noch eine 6900XT sichern zu können beim Drop
und dann mit viel zu Hohen Hotspot Temperaturen unzufrieden zu sein?

6800 für 770 Verkauft,  damals Ende November 2020 eingekauft für 790
und eine 6800XT Mitte Jänner 2020 für 810 bekommen.

Denke Belasse es bei der XT 6800 
War immer meine Wunschkarte bei BigNavi


----------



## Xaphyr (9. Februar 2021)

Was genau willst du uns nur sagen?


----------



## BrandWolle (10. Februar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> SAM hab ich fast vermutet  aber egal, nen 21K Score haben wir noch von keiner 6000ér gesehen.
> Ist schön zu hören wie du dich mit deiner Karte auseinandersetzt


Ich hätte nen Score von 21011 Grafikscore, aber nicht gespeichert xD


----------



## Dudelll (10. Februar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> garnicht so leicht die 6900xt bei hoher Taktrate stabil zu kriegen im TS. die schmiert mir wenn ihc mit dem max boost höher gehe im zweiten GraphicsTest ab.
> Anbei mal mein jetziges Setting, saugt aber gut Power. Mit Wasser (bykski Block) aber gut zu Kühlen. Hotspot geht so bis 64°


Sehr nice der score. Ist das setting auch in anderen Benches stabil, oder nur in TS?

Gefühlt kann man glaub ich echt noch gut Punkte holen wenn man für jede Anwendung eigene Settings fährt.

In den meisten Games limitiert bei mir fast immer der Takt, bei den synthetischen runs das PL, und zumindest meine Karte mag in TS keine niedrigen Spannungen, in Port Royal ist's ihr aber egal :p


----------



## DARPA (10. Februar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> garnicht so leicht die 6900xt bei hoher Taktrate stabil zu kriegen im TS


Fetter Score. Mit was lief die durch den Test? Konstant 2.7 GHz ? Ist ja wie am Strich gezogen. Geil!

Lohnt es sich vllt doch mit dem min. Takt zu spielen  Ok 437 W ASIC ist auch nicht ohne  

Aber die 980 mV im Wattman sind nur Placebo


----------



## Xaphyr (10. Februar 2021)

Schon witzig, wie unterschiedlich die persönlichen Präferenzen bei sowas sind. Ich für meinen Teil erfreue mich an eurer diebischen Freude, lege selbst aber meinen Fokus auf maximal leise & kühl mit möglichst wenig Leistungsverlust für 4k/60. Ich bin jetzt bei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Lüfter drehen, wenns mal hart kommt, mit maximal ~800rpm (restliche Lüfter max. ~600rpm).
Der XFX Kühler ist echt krass. Hab jetzt nach A Plagues Tale auch Hellblade durch, als nächstes vielleicht AC: Origins, mal sehen.

Btw. bei der MSI Radeon RX 6800 GAMING X Trio (natürlich auch mit MPT UV) meiner Lebensgefährtin springen die Lüfter nicht mal an, (spielt aktuell auch A Plague Tale in WQHD/60) restliche Lüfter bei max. ~600rpm. Für die XT hab ich mich gegen MSI und für XFX entschieden, aber für die Non-XT ist die MSI schon echt geil.


----------



## DARPA (10. Februar 2021)

Ja ist schon geil, in was für nem breiten Feld man die Karten einstellen kann. MPT ist auch echt nen Segen.


----------



## gloriav (10. Februar 2021)

Erhöht der Chipsatztreiber zufällig die Leistung in benches?


Auch wollte ich Sam/bar einschalten wie der Typ





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ataXbd84d8o:371

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jedoch habe ich kein Bild mehr reinbekommen als ich das so gemacht habe wie er. Habe zwar ein b450 Board aber hey bei ihm gehts ja auch. Musste Cmos resetten damit wieder was geht. Oder habe ich einfach nur Pech?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Schon witzig, wie unterschiedlich die persönlichen Präferenzen bei sowas sind. Ich für meinen Teil erfreue mich an eurer diebischen Freude, lege selbst aber meinen Fokus auf maximal leise & kühl mit möglichst wenig Leistungsverlust für 4k/60. Ich bin jetzt bei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorsicht bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen, dabei mal unter Last die VRM und Mem Temps checken ob die damit auch grün sind.


gloriav schrieb:


> Erhöht der Chipsatzreiber zufällig die Leistung in benches?


Er sollte drauf wegen dem PCI Ex Treiber


----------



## gloriav (10. Februar 2021)

Na dann hoffe ich es kann er helfen denn ich weiß nicht mehr weiter:






						AMD Chipsatztreiber Installationsproblem, weiß nicht weiter
					

Habe gelesen der Chipsatztreiber könnte die Leistung erhöhen auch in Benches also wollte ich den mal Installieren.  Leider kommt das:     Windows 10 ist auf dem neusten Stand, habe schon alles versucht, was ich via google, gefunden habe jedoch erfolglos.    Asrock B450 BIOS auf dem aktuellsten...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Noch nie so ein Problem gehabt. Software halt. Habe die Karte schon ein paar Tage passt ja alles aber mich nervt es ungemein, dass ich diesen Treiber nicht darauf bekomme. Nvidia habe ich mit DDU entfernt im abgesicherten Modus, weil der sonst Reste hinterlässt auf normalem Weg. 

So zocke ich damit. Leider ist das Undervolten heftigst eingeschränkt von AMD gehe ich auf sagen wir 2.4GHz bei 900MV als Test, bleibt er im Spiel trotzdem auf 1025mv. Stock Speed und Undervolting funktioniert problemlos mit 880mv aber ab 2.3GHz zieht er automatisch an mit der Voltage.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. Februar 2021)

@Gurdi VRM max. bei um die 72°C , Mem max. bei ca. 78°C. So aus dem Kopf jetzt. Genau müsste ich später schauen, ist aber nicht der Rede wert. Mit dem "AIO Kühlblockdesign" der XFX geht das gut, mit diesen separaten Aufbauten wie bei Sapphire oder Asus 3080 TUF würde ich mich das so nicht wagen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> @Gurdi VRM max. bei um die 72°C , Mem max. bei ca. 78°C. So aus dem Kopf jetzt. Genau müsste ich später schauen, ist aber nicht der Rede wert. Mit dem "AIO Kühlblockdesign" der XFX geht das gut, mit diesen separaten Aufbauten wie bei Sapphire oder Asus 3080 TUF würde ich mich das so nicht wagen.




@gloriav Chipsatztreiber cleanen, etwas ältere Version drauf und dann darauf Updaten, dann läufts. AMD Softwareschrott mal wieder.


----------



## gloriav (10. Februar 2021)

Werde ich mal probieren, danke. Karte ist wie erwartet Klasse und unhörbar 600-1200RPM das Teil ist mit 2600 RPM noch leiser als die Gigabyte bei 1700.

Die leiseste Karte, die ich je gehört habe. Das Teil würde auch 350 Watt weg-kühlen leise. Bei den maximalen 270Watt(nehme ich mal an bei 240 Watt Chippower) hört man nichts.

Chipqualität hatte ich diesmal kein Glück habe beim Spielen 2.37-2.4GHz, alles Leistung der Karte kommt vom Takt. Manche Games laufen mit 2.5GHz aber da ist halt bei Borderlands 3 sense also einfach von 2550 auf 2450 reduziert und das läuft. Hauptsache leise.

Vram übertakten bringt fast nichts 1-2% zumindest bei mir, deswegen 2100mhz ist ja schon um einiges schneller als bei einer 5700xt die nur mit 1750 lief obwohl gleicher speicher. 

Sapphire kann Karten bauen bin verliebt so leise. New Toy Syndrom.

RDNA 2 ist viel sparsamer als Ampere ich spare hier um die 80-150 Watt je nach spiel bin aber nur max 12 % langsamer das war im Worst Case in meinen spielen. Oft auch nur 5% und manchmal sogar ebenbürtig. Bei den AMD titeln schneller klar wusste man ja.  

Mir sind die Watt ja Egal, ging ja um die Lautstärke trotzdem sieht man was eine Gaming Arch ist und was nicht. Die 3080 hat sich die 350-370 Watt immer gegönnt IMMER. Die 6800 nicht läuft auch Stock teilweise unter 200 Watt

Das geile ist und jetzt kommts laut meiner Berechnung ist die RX 6800 mit Übertaktung effizienter als Stock.

Da mehr FPS teilweise bis zu 8-12%(gibt aber auch spiele wo es nur 3-4 % sind, muss man auch sagen) mehr für nur 20 Watt mehr verbrauch, das macht sie bei Frames per Watt sparsamer als Default.


----------



## Pascal3366 (10. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Da jedem klar war, was du meintest, ist es völlig legitim an dieser Stelle keinen Roman von dir geliefert zu bekommen. ich für meinen Teil musste schon schmunzeln, so abwegig finde ich eine Super-mega-oc-dream-ftw-kaufdireineneigenenWindparkdafür-Edition mit 4x8 Pin Anschlüssen gar nicht, bei 3x8 sind wir ja schon eine ganze Weile.


Es gab doch die Vega 64 meine ich mit 4x8 oder? 


Ericius161 schrieb:


> Boah, ich habe gerade The Medium angezockt und hatte kurz Panik meine Technik sei kaputt.... aber anscheinend schafft da nicht mal ne 3090 die 30 FPS bei 4k mit Raytracing. WTF.


Kannste ja DLSS anmachen und schwupps haste 300 FPS+


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Die leiseste Karte, die ich je gehört habe. Das Teil würde auch 350 Watt weg-kühlen leise. Bei den maximalen 270Watt(nehme ich mal an bei 240 Watt Chippower) hört man nichts.


Ja das ist wirklich eine Stärke der Arch.


gloriav schrieb:


> RDNA 2 ist viel sparsamer als Ampere ich spare hier um die 80-150 Watt je nach spiel bin aber nur max 12 % langsamer das war im Worst Case in meinen spielen. Oft auch nur 5% und manchmal sogar ebenbürtig. Bei den AMD titeln schneller klar wusste man ja.


Die Erfahrung hatte ich auch gemacht, die NV Karten brauchen auch mehr CPU Leistung und erhöhen damit die Abwärme des Gesamtsystems nochmal zusätzlich.


gloriav schrieb:


> RDNA 2 ist viel sparsamer als Ampere ich spare hier um die 80-150 Watt je nach spiel bin aber nur max 12 % langsamer das war im Worst Case in meinen spielen. Oft auch nur 5% und manchmal sogar ebenbürtig. Bei den AMD titeln schneller klar wusste man ja.


Meine XT ist meist schneller als die 90er die ich hatte, das hängt aber auch sehr vom Titel ab. Für UHD sind die Ampere aber eigentlich super.


----------



## gloriav (10. Februar 2021)

4k Schwäche kann ich auch nicht sehen gerade das erste Mal getestet Gears 5 Ultra Settings. Muss noch die anderen durchnehmen.

RTX 3080 67 FPS ziemlich guter Chip bringt halt nicht viel mit nur 360 Watt Limit.
RX 6800 61 Fps das mit meinem bescheidenen Chip bei 2.4ghz ingame Takt.



10% unterschied schreckt mich nicht, wenn pcgh sagt die Karte ist 21% langsamer und das auch noch in 4k in WQHD sind es nur 6% beide übertaktet wohlgemerkt. 245 Watt(gesamte Karte) vs 360 Watt .

Wer nur Gamen will wie ich ist mit der Amd Karte besser dran. Ich habe damit 240€ mehr auf dem Konto auch noch..

Metro mit Raytracing ist spielbar in 1440p beides auf hoch macht ganz grob die fps, was die 3080 auf beides auf Ultra gemacht hat.  Also draußen areal 60-70 FPS innen nicht der rede wert da wird es 3 stellig. Ohne Rt knalle ich an mein 142 fps Limit auf hoch....

Watch Dogs geht nicht 45 fps. Das schaffte die 2080 mit Max Settings und dlss bei 70 fps so. Ohne dlss 62. Mag das Spiel aber nicht war halt bei der 3080 dabei.

Tomb Raider locker spielbar mit rt aber gut sind nur Schatten aber Metro hat mich echt überrascht.

Mehr spiele habe ich eh schon nicht mehr mit rt, Control wollte ich nicht extra downloaden dafür aber das ist generell nvidia lastig auch ohne rt. Also denke, ich wäre es nicht spielbar aber auch egal da schon durch.

Über rt kann man nicht viel sagen gibts ja nichts.

Dachte als Turing erschien ich mir ja in 2 Jahren wird es sich durchgesetzt haben,.... 2 Jahre später ja nochmal 2 Jahre. 

Ich glaube, das dauert alles viel länger als die meisten glauben. Schaue ich mir in 4 Jahren nochmal an lol.


----------



## gbm31 (10. Februar 2021)

Meine G2 ist grad gekommen. Erster Test: Anschluss an DP und USB-C der 6900XT - tut. 

Blöd dass man "nebenher" arbeiten muss...


----------



## rumpeLson (10. Februar 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Man munkelt Donnerstag zwischen 17 & 18 Uhr. Exakter Zeitpunkt ist dann, wenn ich keine Lust mehr habe und trainieren gehe. Das passiert allerdings spontan


Ich muss hier nochmal nachhaken. Wie oft kommen denn erfahrungsgemäß neue Karten rein und wie schnell sind die wieder vergriffen? Die offiziellen Preise sind aus heutiger Sicht einfach wahnsinnig attraktiv. 
Überlege meine 6800 (mit leider recht schlechtem Chip) gegen eine XT oder sogar gegen eine 6900 zu tauschen.


----------



## gloriav (10. Februar 2021)

6800 binnen sekunden, 6900 minuten


----------



## Zwock7420 (10. Februar 2021)

Joa, also die 6900XT hätte ich jetzt schon theoretisch 4 mal im AMD-Shop kaufen können, habe es davon aber nur ein mal tatsächlich auch gemacht...  

Die normale 6800 habe ich bisher nur 2 mal gesehen, einmal wollte ich für einen Kollegen kaufen, war aber knapp zu spät dran, seitdem hat der sich aber anderweitig was besorgt, daher habe ich es nicht mehr probiert....

Und die 6800XT habe ich bisher noch nicht mal verfügbar gesehen im AMD Shop... also KA wie man jemals an die ran kommen soll... 


Ich warte die Drops immer nur ab, weil ich zum Teufel nochmal nen 5900X bekommen will, ohne dafür gleich 700+€ hin zu legen... aber bis auf den 5600X (und das ist bei beiden auch schon EWIG her) habe ich noch keine andere Ryzen 5k CPU jemals im AMD Shop verfügbar gesehen


----------



## sifusanders (10. Februar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Fetter Score. Mit was lief die durch den Test? Konstant 2.7 GHz ? Ist ja wie am Strich gezogen. Geil!
> 
> Lohnt es sich vllt doch mit dem min. Takt zu spielen  Ok 437 W ASIC ist auch nicht ohne
> 
> Aber die 980 mV im Wattman sind nur Placebo


ist immer ganz knapp unter der 2700, sprich so 2680, mal minamal mehr, mal minimal weniger.


Dudelll schrieb:


> Sehr nice der score. Ist das setting auch in anderen Benches stabil, oder nur in TS?
> 
> Gefühlt kann man glaub ich echt noch gut Punkte holen wenn man für jede Anwendung eigene Settings fährt.
> 
> In den meisten Games limitiert bei mir fast immer der Takt, bei den synthetischen runs das PL, und zumindest meine Karte mag in TS keine niedrigen Spannungen, in Port Royal ist's ihr aber egal :p


hab jetzt die Benchsweet durch, bis auf Gears5 (lädt noch) und Forza4 (läuft bei mir nicht mehr - auch mit dem gesamten PC stock nicht) --> Benchmark thread.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Ich muss hier nochmal nachhaken. Wie oft kommen denn erfahrungsgemäß neue Karten rein und wie schnell sind die wieder vergriffen? Die offiziellen Preise sind aus heutiger Sicht einfach wahnsinnig attraktiv.
> Überlege meine 6800 (mit leider recht schlechtem Chip) gegen eine XT oder sogar gegen eine 6900 zu tauschen.


Also zumindest beim letzten Drop konnte ich zwar eine 6900XT in den Warenkorb legen, aber auschecken ging schon nicht mehr, da der Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar war!
Also von Minuten kann da keine Rede sein... hab von 17:30 an auf F5 gehämmert...  PC, Laptop und Tablet!
Nix da! Verfügbarkeit im Store wurde zwar angezeigt, aber beim Checkout war schon keine mehr da!
Das ist der Unterschied! Anzeige im Shop und Checkout!


----------



## Zwock7420 (10. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied! Anzeige im Shop und Checkout!



Auf jeden Fall, das stimmt, z.B. beim 1. mal als ich beim Drop am Start war, war das ganze so, dass man grundsätzlich nicht auschecken konnte, sogar bei komplett anderen, verfügbaren Produkten, das war wohl ein Fehler im Shop, von dem ich aber durchaus auch Später nochmal ín Foren gelesen habe...

Aber beim 2. Drop bei dem ich am Start war habe ich die 6900XT sowas wie... 7 Minuten nach dem Drop noch gekauft bekommen, also mag sein, dass du einfach Pech hattest, und das Kontingent beim Drop diesmal kleiner war, dazu noch etwas spät gesehen, und dann kann es durchaus mal zu spät sein.


Ich würde auf jeden Fall empfehlen sich schonmal im Voraus bei PayPal ein zu loggen, damit man mit laufender Session dann nur noch auf "Weiter, Weiter, Place Order" klicken muß, und da nicht noch unnötig Zeit mit irgendwelchem Passwort Eintippen o.ä. verschwenden muß.


Die Tatsache, dass ich die anderen Male auch eine 6900XT hätte bekommen können, mache ich vor allem daran fest, dass noch MINUTEN nach mir die Karte als Verfügbar gelistet war, und ich währenddessen in den Foren geguckt habe, auch noch Leute aus DE oder aus dem Freundeskreis von Leuten weiß, die nachdem ich auf dem Shop war noch eine gekauft gekrigt haben.


----------



## G0NZ0 (10. Februar 2021)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> . Wie oft kommen denn erfahrungsgemäß neue Karten rein und wie schnell sind die wieder vergriffen?


Momentan einmal die Woche am Donnerstag ab ca. 17 Uhr.
Rest wie schon erwähnt wurde. Statt der 6800XT kannst eigentlich auch Lotto spielen, 6800 Roulette und wenn du flinke Finger hast, kannst eine 6900 eigentlich ganz gut erwischen.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> hab von 17:30 an auf F5 gehämmert... PC, Laptop und Tablet!


Ich hab AMD und Luxx offen, automatisch aktualisiert alle 10 respektive 2 Sekunden


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

@Zwock7420 Ja, hatte alles parat, war eingeloggt bei PayPal.. Kreditkarte lag bereit... Aber "Pech" ist tatsächlich mein 2.ter Vorname! Auch mein 3.ter.... auch 4.ter bis 37.ter!!


----------



## gloriav (10. Februar 2021)

bevor ich soviel zeit verschwenden würde wie manche auf der jagd nach einer uvp karte kaufe ich lieber teurer und hab ruhe lol


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

@gloriav Ja, aus der Schublade hab ich die RX6800 und den 5900X...  Problem ist aktuell an eine Ref.Design 6800XT/6900XT (Zwecks WaKü)zu kommen... egal zu welchem Preis... Da ist der AMD Lotto-Drop noch die beste Alternative....


----------



## gloriav (10. Februar 2021)

Luxusproblem


----------



## Zwock7420 (10. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Zwock7420 Ja, hatte alles parat, war eingeloggt bei PayPal.. Kreditkarte lag bereit... Aber "Pech" ist tatsächlich mein 2.ter Vorname! Auch mein 3.ter.... auch 4.ter bis 37.ter!!



Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Aber ich Drück dir für morgen auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass es dies mal klappt!



gloriav schrieb:


> bevor ich soviel zeit verschwenden würde wie manche auf der jagd nach einer uvp karte kaufe ich lieber teurer und hab ruhe lol



Also SOO viel Zeit muß man da gar nicht verschwenden... wenn man z.B. in dem Zeitraum sowieso am Rechner ist oder ggF. noch den HW-Luxx Bot nutzt z.B. kann das alles relativ chillig sein.... zumindest für die 6900XT war es das bisher, bei der 6800 und Konsorten sieht das natürlich schon wieder ganz anders aus.

Edit:


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Problem ist aktuell an eine Ref.Design 6800XT/6900XT (Zwecks WaKü)zu kommen...




Genau darum kam für mich auch nichts anderes als ne Referenz in Frage, der AMD-Shop mit seinen UVP Preisen ist da natürlich ein weiterer Vorteil, der das ganze noch attraktiver macht...


Edit 2:

Aber auch interessant, dass du den 5900X rumliegen hast, an den ICH bisher noch nicht rangekommen bin   Darf man wissen wo du den zu welchem Kurs ca. geschossen hast? Habe nur einen 5600X für 360€ bekommen, der sitzt aktuell drin...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

@gloriav Ich habe nie etwas anderes behauptet!!  Aber bei dem ganzen Bürostuhl-Gondoliero spielen im Homeoffice... und der Kohle die man spart, weil man nichts aber auch gar nichts machen kann außer Onlineshopping... nichtmal zum Friseur gehen...  

Morgen frag ich mal ich mal, meinen Chef ob ich nen Bonus bekomme weil ich im letzten Lockdown bisher ~1000€ Sprit für den 4menwagen gespart hab....  Dann gibts noch ne Zweit CPU oder so...


----------



## Zwock7420 (10. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Morgen frag ich mal ich mal, meinen Chef ob ich nen Bonus bekomme weil ich im letzten Lockdown bisher ~1000€ Sprit für den 4menwagen gespart hab.... Dann gibts noch ne Zweit CPU oder so...


Falls du den 5900X dann über haben solltest, melde ich mich gerne freiwillig um dir vom Hals zu schaffen


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2021)

Einfach mal lesen:









						[Sammelthread] - Offizieller  AMD  [[ RX6700 // RX 6700XT // 6750XT // X6800 // 6800XT // 6900XT // 6950XT]] Overclocking und Modding Thread  [[ Wakü - Lukü - LN2]]
					

Ich hab mit meiner Karte leider durchgehend massive Probleme mit Rasseln. Welche mV Wert wird die Karte zu 99% packen um es zumindest damit mal zu probieren und keinen Testmarathon absolvieren zu müssen?  Und werden die werde aus dem MPT im bios gespeichert oder muss ich die jedes Mal wieder...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2021)

Was heißt denn hier IgorsLab Guide Mau erklärt 

Schick Ihm von mir mal den Zorn des Todes bitte.
Nein Spaß, wenn man sowas in epischer breite macht, liest es wieder keine Sau. Mit dem Guide zum MPT hab ich auf Igors Wunsch schon mehr gemacht als ich eigentlich vor hatte.


----------



## sifusanders (10. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was heißt denn hier IgorsLab Guide Mau erklärt
> 
> Schick Ihm von mir mal den Zorn des Todes bitte.
> Nein Spaß, wenn man sowas in epischer breite macht, liest es wieder keine Sau. Mit dem Guide zum MPT hab ich auf Igors Wunsch schon mehr gemacht als ich eigentlich vor hatte.


und wir sind Dir dankbar!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Edit 2:
> 
> Aber auch interessant, dass du den 5900X rumliegen hast, an den ICH bisher noch nicht rangekommen bin   Darf man wissen wo du den zu welchem Kurs ca. geschossen hast? Habe nur einen 5600X für 360€ bekommen, der sitzt aktuell drin...


Aus Rücksicht auf deine Gesundheit erspare ich dir die Antwort! 
Ich habe die CPU aus so einem "Anti-Scalper"-Bundle wie AMD sie angekündigt hatte. Also CPU mit Mainboard zusammen.
829,-€ für 5900X mit MSI B550 Carbon Gaming (30,-€ CashBack und AC:Valhalla).
Board hab ich für 150,- inkl. Versand weggegeben.... Cashback und Spiel ist nie angekommen bei mir... Hab auch für 30,-€ keinen Bock da jetzt nochmal nachzuhaken...
Dann kommt zum "Spaß" noch hinzu, dass die CPU nicht stabil lief... und ich die nochmals getauscht hab, was aber sehr schnell ging!
Also unterm Strich... 679,-€ für die CPU... 

Edit: Die CPU liegt nicht rum! Die arbeitet in meinem PClein!


----------



## LordEliteX (10. Februar 2021)

So meine RX 6800 ist wohl defekt 
Habe seit Wochen mit abstürzen zu kämpfen gehabt und durch die Meldung "Cpu Over Temperature" dachte ich halt logischerweise das die Kühlung, Cpu oder Mainboard defekt ist. 

Seltsam war aber das die Cpu niemals zu warm wurde. Ca. 70 - 75 Grad Maximal. Nach vielem Rum testen habe ich mir ein neues Boad, Cpu, Ram, Netzteil und Kühler geholt. Fehler kam aber immer noch. Der Pc ist einfach aus dem nichts so 2-3 mal am Tag abgestürzt ohne Bluescreen. 

Habe dann heute mal die Graka gegen eine Rx 570 getauscht und siehe da der Pc läuft und auch der Karhu Test läuft ohne das der Pc nach 5 min abstürzt. 

Was Hardware betrifft habe ich echt kein Glück momentan. Erst das  X570 Aorus Master was aus dem nichts den Geist aufgibt dann die RX 6800 die Spulenfiepen des Todes hatte und jetzt wieder die RX 6800 die wohl einen weg hat.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Februar 2021)

@Gurdi 
Laut Dir wie weit runter kommt man mit der Spannung bei der 6800XT mit dem MorePower Tool
und wieviel Mhz sind mit Untervolting dann fast sicher drinnen?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> So meine RX 6800 ist wohl defekt
> Habe seit Wochen mit abstürzen zu kämpfen gehabt und durch die Meldung "Cpu Over Temperature" dachte ich halt logischerweise das die Kühlung, Cpu oder Mainboard defekt ist.
> 
> Seltsam war aber das die Cpu niemals zu warm wurde. Ca. 70 - 75 Grad Maximal. Nach vielem Rum testen habe ich mir ein neues Boad, Cpu, Ram, Netzteil und Kühler geholt. Fehler kam aber immer noch. Der Pc ist einfach aus dem nichts so 2-3 mal am Tag abgestürzt ohne Bluescreen.
> ...


Sehr ärgerlich. Viel Erfolg bei einer hoffentlich schnellen Retoure.


----------



## LordEliteX (10. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sehr ärgerlich. Viel Erfolg bei einer hoffentlich schnellen Retoure.


Danke danke. Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten. Caseking bietet ja direkt Austausch an nur ist keinerlei Ware verfügbar


----------



## gloriav (10. Februar 2021)

Welches spiel eignet sich gut, um Stabilität zu testen mit rdna2?


----------



## LordEliteX (10. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Welches spiel eignet sich gut, um Stabilität zu testen mit rdna2?


Assassins Creed hat bei mir gut funktioniert. Port Royal lief über eine Stunde stabil während ich bei Assassins Creed nach 10min einen Crash hatte. Musste dann den Takt um 20 Mhz senken.


----------



## gloriav (10. Februar 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Assassins Creed hat bei mir gut funktioniert. Port Royal lief über eine Stunde stabil während ich bei Assassins Creed nach 10min einen Crash hatte. Musste dann den Takt um 20 Mhz senken.


Komisch da in assassins creed die Karte kaum Strom nimmt^^


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2021)

Bei den RX Karten musst du Max Peak Takt stabil haben und den Groundboost. Du brauchst also beides, ein Spiel wenig Last und eins mit sehr hoher. Die UE 4 Engine der optimierten Spiele ist da tatsächlich sehr gut, Borderlands 3, Godfall etc. und dann für den Takt was wie ACO, WDL usw.


----------



## sifusanders (10. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Komisch da in assassins creed die Karte kaum Strom nimmt^^


kann ich bestätigen, bei dem jetzigen Setting nur 300W gezogen


----------



## arthur95 (10. Februar 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> So meine RX 6800 ist wohl defekt
> Habe seit Wochen mit abstürzen zu kämpfen gehabt und durch die Meldung "Cpu Over Temperature" dachte ich halt logischerweise das die Kühlung, Cpu oder Mainboard defekt ist.
> 
> Seltsam war aber das die Cpu niemals zu warm wurde. Ca. 70 - 75 Grad Maximal. Nach vielem Rum testen habe ich mir ein neues Boad, Cpu, Ram, Netzteil und Kühler geholt. Fehler kam aber immer noch. Der Pc ist einfach aus dem nichts so 2-3 mal am Tag abgestürzt ohne Bluescreen.
> ...


nutzt du HW-INFO?
die neuste Version verursacht Blackscreens, auch bei mir!


----------



## Xaphyr (10. Februar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Laut Dir wie weit runter kommt man mit der Spannung bei der 6800XT mit dem MorePower Tool
> und wieviel Mhz sind mit Untervolting dann fast sicher drinnen?


Da stehe ich derzeit. Bin damit bei etwa max. 2150MHz. Maximal 200W mit Peaks auf 210W.


Xaphyr schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (10. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> nutzt du HW-INFO?
> die neuste Version verursacht Blackscreens, auch bei mir!


Inwiefern Blackscreen? Auch crashes? Ich habe keine WHEA Errors. Bei mir crashte das System ohne Vorwarnung. Manchmal ist der Radeon Treiber erst abgestürzt und dann das komplette System. Hatte erst die Version 6.40 und jetzt 6.42. Hatte Windows neu installiert, dort ist er auch einmal abgestürzt.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. Februar 2021)

Ich kann keine Probleme mit der aktuellen Version von HW-Info nachvollziehen (ist doch die v6.43-4365, oder?)
Was den Treiber betrifft, bei mir funktioniert endlich alles, seit ich alles wieder runtergeschmissen, den allerersten installiert und dann auf den aktuellen aktualisiert habe.


----------



## arthur95 (10. Februar 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Inwiefern Blackscreen? Auch crashes? Ich habe keine WHEA Errors. Bei mir crashte das System ohne Vorwarnung. Manchmal ist der Radeon Treiber erst abgestürzt und dann das komplette System. Hatte erst die Version 6.40 und jetzt 6.42. Hatte Windows neu installiert, dort ist er auch einmal abgestürzt.


ja es gibt einen Blackscreen/Absturz ohne Vorwarnung also KernelPower. Tritt anscheindend mit neuen RX 6000 in Kombination mit HW-Info auf. Ev. spielt Ryzen auch eine Rolle.
Deinstalliere HW-Info bzw nutze die Version 6.34, die scheint bei mir stabil zu sein. Hatte wer auch im HW-Luxx Forum.


Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich kann keine Probleme mit der aktuellen Version von HW-Info nachvollziehen (ist doch die v6.43-4365, oder?)
> Was den Treiber betrifft, bei mir funktioniert endlich alles, seit ich alles wieder runtergeschmissen, den allerersten installiert und dann auf den aktuellen aktualisiert habe.


eventuell hängt es mit Ryzen zusammen! Habe auch R9 3900X bis heute genutzt


----------



## LordEliteX (10. Februar 2021)

So habe mal Hwinfo runtergeschmissen und die RX 6800 wieder eingebaut. Mal schauen ob es wirklich daran lag. Meine aber das ich vorher eine andere Version hatte und auch ewig nicht geupdatet hatte.


----------



## arthur95 (10. Februar 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> So habe mal Hwinfo runtergeschmissen und die RX 6800 wieder eingebaut. Mal schauen ob es wirklich daran lag. Meine aber das ich vorher eine andere Version hatte und auch ewig nicht geupdatet hatte.


einen Versuch ist es wert! Viel Glück!


----------



## gbm31 (10. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich kann keine Probleme mit der aktuellen Version von HW-Info nachvollziehen (ist doch die v6.43-4365, oder?)



Das ist die neueste Beta, und die funktioniert. Die Final davor und die Beta dadavor haben Random Reboots ausgelöst, vor allem beim Nichtstun. 
Dadurch wird dann ein Machine Check Exception Cache Fehler WHEA ausgelöst.

Hatte deswegen erst meinen 5800x mit den ganzen BetaBIOSsen im Verdacht, aber ohne HWInfo und dann mit der allerletzten Version geht wieder alles.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2021)

Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Zwock7420 (10. Februar 2021)

Quatsche grad im HW-Luxx Watercool Thread mit einem Mitarbeiter, der selbst eine Radeon 6800 hat... klingt so, als stehen die Zeichen gut, dass bald ein richtig nicer Block kommen wird, ich kann es immernoch kaum erwarten...


----------



## gloriav (10. Februar 2021)

VSR ist um Welten besser als DSR. Alte Shooter in 4k zocken flimmerfreies Bild ohne schärfe zu verlieren was ziemlich geil ist denn die alten Games haben nur fxaa und mit viel Vegetation flimmert das wie Hölle in 1440p. dsr produzierte fast immer Matsch. Das kann schon was überhaupt in dem spiel was ich fast täglich zocke seit Jahren.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. Februar 2021)

Ich hab jetzt ne zweite XFX RX 6800 XT da. Kann man bei Big Navi auch irgendwie das Binning, bzw. die Chipgüte herausfinden? Also, ohne groß zu testen?


----------



## Einbecker41 (10. Februar 2021)

Hallo
Liebe Navianer habe endlich auch meine Sapphire Nitro + 6800xt bekommen. letzten Samstag bei Arlt bestellt heute am Mittwoch bekommen 5 Tage gewartet. 1029Euro bezahlt. Wollte eigentlich meine alte Nitro+ 5700xt behalten, mochte die echt gerne, sollte in den 2ten Pc aber da ich sie wohl loswerde für 600-700euro bei Ebay verkaufe ich sie dann doch. Verrückt was die leute für ne Graffikkarte dort bezahlen. Habe mal ein bisschen die max Taktraten der Gpu und Speicher  ausgelotet. Auf 2,5ghz kriege ich meine wohl nicht. Wenn ich den Zieltakt auf 2550 setze und die Spannung bei 1150V lasse stürzt der time spy ab. Der Ram läuft mit 2150mhz also 8600 ohne Probleme. Mit 1045mv und 2525mhz gpu Takt laufen alle Benchmarks durch. Ausser Port Royal der braucht glatt 1150mv und gpu zieltakt darf nicht höher als 2500 sonst bricht der die benchsession ab. Also ich kriege meine nicht auf 2,5ghz max 2491mhz kurze pikes, meisten taktet sie bis 2486mhz. Der Ab zeigt dann max 331 Watt gpu power an, was ja schon heftig dann ist wenn man den rest des pcb und Ram dazurechnet. Stehe aber auch noch am anfang. Für 24/7 werde ich aber noch weiter uv und mit dem Takt runter müssen. Bin von der Karte sehr begeistert, schön leise ist sie, meine kleine Nitro war dagegen viel lauter. Spulenfiepen ist nur hörbar wenn es absolut ruhig ist und das ohr direkt am Case bei der Grafikkarte hängt. Die lager der Gehäuselüfter sind da schon eher zu hören. Der Rechner ist viel leiser als vorher mit der Karte. Wie sehen die Ergebnisse aus, was sagt Ihr dazu? Mir schweben so ca max 260 Watt vor im gaming betrieb. Welche Spannung in etwa wird man dafür brauchen, als grobe Richtung.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt ne zweite XFX RX 6800 XT da. Kann man bei Big Navi auch irgendwie das Binning, bzw. die Chipgüte herausfinden? Also, ohne groß zu testen?


Nein, nicht das ich wüsste.



Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Mir schweben so ca max 260 Watt vor im gaming betrieb. Welche Spannung in etwa wird man dafür brauchen, als grobe Richtung.


Fixe Spannung oder willst du die Karte primär regeln lassen?


gloriav schrieb:


> VSR ist um Welten besser als DSR. Alte Shooter in 4k zocken flimmerfreies Bild ohne schärfe zu verlieren was ziemlich geil ist denn die alten Games haben nur fxaa und mit viel Vegetation flimmert das wie Hölle in 1440p. dsr produzierte fast immer Matsch. Das kann schon was überhaupt in dem spiel was ich fast täglich zocke seit Jahren.


VSR ist einer der Hauptgründe warum ich die Radeons bevorzuge. Ich spiele am liebsten in 1800p am QHD Panel.


----------



## Einbecker41 (10. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt ne zweite XFX RX 6800 XT da. Kann man bei Big Navi auch irgendwie das Binning, bzw. die Chipgüte herausfinden? Also, ohne groß zu testen?


Da musst Du wohl oder übel dran. Habe aber im alten Navi 10 Forum irgendwas über eine Software gelesen mit der man die Asic auslesen konnte. Inwiefern das auf diese Karten ummünzbar ist weiss ich nicht.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein, nicht das ich wüsste.
> 
> 
> Fixe Spannung oder willst du die Karte primär regeln lassen?
> ...


Eigentlich soll das die Karte regeln also bei weniger Last auch weniger Spannung, nehme den AB weil der Wattmann nach wie vor die Einstellungen vergisst. Schnellstart ist deaktiviert. Oder hat es ein Vorteil es anders zu machen?


----------



## gloriav (10. Februar 2021)

was hat es eigentlich mit dem rumzirpen der grafikkarten auf sich? die 3080 hatte es diese auch. hatte ich früher nie.


----------



## BigYundol (11. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Welches spiel eignet sich gut, um Stabilität zu testen mit rdna2?



Trine 2  Das lässt meinen PC sehr schnell crashen, weit schneller als es das die auch relativ sensible Assassins-Reihe je geschafft hat.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Februar 2021)

Trine 2?


----------



## BigYundol (11. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Trine 2?



Oder Trine 1, bin nicht mehr ganz sicher. Habe aber kaum ein anderes Spiel erlebt, das meinen jetzigen PC schon im interaktiven Startbild in den Bluescreen treibt.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2021)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Eigentlich soll das die Karte regeln also bei weniger Last auch weniger Spannung, nehme den AB weil der Wattmann nach wie vor die Einstellungen vergisst. Schnellstart ist deaktiviert. Oder hat es ein Vorteil es anders zu machen?


Kannst du denn via AB die Spannung regeln? EIne Lösung für das vergessen der Profile habe ich auch noch nicht, bei manchen scheint es nicht aufzutreten, bei anderen wiederum schon.


----------



## Methusalem (11. Februar 2021)

Reagiert der Timespy bei euch auch so sensibel auf offensichtlich für ihn zu geringe GPU-Spannung?
Der braucht bei mir eine etwa 50mV höhere Spannung als der Rest, den ich bisher getestet habe.

Welches Programm verhält sich denn ähnlich wie der TS?


----------



## sifusanders (11. Februar 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Reagiert der Timespy bei euch auch so sensibel auf offensichtlich für ihn zu geringe GPU-Spannung?
> Der braucht bei mir eine etwa 50mV höhere Spannung als der Rest, den ich bisher getestet habe.
> 
> Welches Programm verhält sich denn ähnlich wie der TS?


ja TS ist mit am herausfordernsten. von den von mir getesteten Spielen zieht nur Division 2 ähnlich krass.


----------



## gbm31 (11. Februar 2021)

Jepp, wegen DIvision 2 musste ich von 1050mV weg - die waren sonst überall ausreichend für stabile echte min. 2400MHz.

Jetzt mit 1075mV ist alles gut (und sollte genug Puffer für unvorhergesehenes sein).


----------



## gloriav (11. Februar 2021)

hey stimmt es das Spulenfiepen/rasseln leiser wird mit der Zeit oder ist das eher ein psychologisches Phänomen das man sich daran gewöhnt?


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Reagiert der Timespy bei euch auch so sensibel auf offensichtlich für ihn zu geringe GPU-Spannung?
> Der braucht bei mir eine etwa 50mV höhere Spannung als der Rest, den ich bisher getestet habe.
> 
> Welches Programm verhält sich denn ähnlich wie der TS?


Ja der TS 2 ist vor allem sehr anspruchsvoll und jagt ordentlich Ströme durch die Karte.


gloriav schrieb:


> hey stimmt es das Spulenfiepen/rasseln leiser wird mit der Zeit oder ist das eher ein psychologisches Phänomen das man sich daran gewöhnt?


Kann, muss aber nicht! Meine ist leiser geworden.


----------



## gloriav (11. Februar 2021)

Hoffen wir das Beste. Hat hier eigentlich noch wer die nitro? Wenn die Karte mit 600 rpm dreht, hört man ein komisches "Schleifgeräusch" schwer zu beschreiben geht die Karte über 1000rpm geht das Geräusch weg. 

Habe die Karte extra ausgebaut, ob ich nicht Folie oder irgendwas vergessen habe abzunehmen konnte aber nichts ausmachen. 

Dann habe ich die Lüfter nacheinander per Hand gedreht und der mittlere der kleinere der 3 Lüfter macht dieses Geräusch. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob das so gewollt ist oder physikalisch bedingt ist.

Wenn ich YouTube Videos schaue leise, hört man es halt da die Karte da manchmal die Temperatur erreicht und die Lüfter anspringen aber nur mit 600rpm halt. 

Sapphires Trixxx Software hat ja eine Gpu Fan Health Funktion der dreht jeden Lüfter nacheinander eine weile mit gut 3500rpm. Der sagt, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## punisher22 (11. Februar 2021)

Kann man smart access memory bei einem Ryzen 3900xt bedenkenlos einschalten?


----------



## gloriav (11. Februar 2021)

Ich konnte es nicht mal mit dem 5600x ^^ liegt aber wohl eher an meinem Board oder keine Ahnung. Habe die einstellungen im bios aber wenn ich sie aktivere bekomme ich kein Bild mehr rein. CMOS Resett......


----------



## punisher22 (11. Februar 2021)

Weil ich habe ein youtube Video gesehen wo das anscheinend geht 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQn7yTBx5xA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gloriav (11. Februar 2021)

Probiers bei mir gings nicht. Obwohl sogar gleiches Board und Hardware^^


----------



## LordEliteX (11. Februar 2021)

punisher22 schrieb:


> Kann man smart access memory bei einem Ryzen 3900xt bedenkenlos einschalten?


Bei nem Kumpel ging das auch mit nem 2700x. Würd es einfach probieren. Bei FH4 kann man das gut erkennen ob es funktioniert.


----------



## arthur95 (11. Februar 2021)

punisher22 schrieb:


> Kann man smart access memory bei einem Ryzen 3900xt bedenkenlos einschalten?


ja
habe einen X470 Board und SAM funktionierte ohne Probleme mit 3900X

Brauchst halt das neueste BIOS!

Und wichtig SAM/ReBAR geht nur mit UEFI, also falls wer eine Win10 CSM Installation hat geht gar nichts.
Durch Aktivierung von SAM schaltet, das Board automatisch in UEFI, und falls ihr eine CSM-Installation habt bootet Windows nicht mehr!


----------



## LordEliteX (11. Februar 2021)

Einen Riesen Dank auch nochmal an @arthur95. Die ganzen Probleme die ich hatte kamen durch HwInfo. 
Ich hatte sämtliche Komponenten getauscht aber ohne Erfolg. 

Also wer Random Crashes hat ohne Bluescreen der sollte mal nachschauen welche HwInfo Version drauf ist. Version 6.34 klappt bei mir ohne Probleme.


----------



## Dudelll (11. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Ich konnte es nicht mal mit dem 5600x ^^ liegt aber wohl eher an meinem Board oder keine Ahnung. Habe die einstellungen im bios aber wenn ich sie aktivere bekomme ich kein Bild mehr rein.


Liegt vermutlich an csm. Musst einfach Windows von mbr auf gpt umstellen, findet man bei Google wie man das machen kann.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Hoffen wir das Beste. Hat hier eigentlich noch wer die nitro? Wenn die Karte mit 600 rpm dreht, hört man ein komisches "Schleifgeräusch" schwer zu beschreiben geht die Karte über 1000rpm geht das Geräusch weg.
> 
> Habe die Karte extra ausgebaut, ob ich nicht Folie oder irgendwas vergessen habe abzunehmen konnte aber nichts ausmachen.
> 
> ...


Bei den Sapphire Karten kann man die Lüfter separat tauschen in der Regelö. Mal den Support von Sapphire anschreiben, sollte sich lösen lassen.


----------



## gloriav (11. Februar 2021)

Okay. Danke. Mal schauen ^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Februar 2021)

Heute Abend so zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr soll übrigens ein Komet ganz dicht über Europa hinwegfliegen.... Aus dem Schweif bröselt pures Gold auf die Erde!
Da solltet ihr alle mal vor die Tür gehen und einen Regenschirm umgekehrt nach oben halten! Bei den Hardwarepreisen heutzutage!!
Ich weiss das von einem Freund bei der NASA! Echt!! Ich schwör!! Die NASA möchte nicht das du von diesem Trick erfährst!
Also lasst euch diese einmalige Gelegenheit nicht entgehen!!


----------



## gloriav (11. Februar 2021)

Puhh ich dachte schon es regnet Grafikkarten zum UVP Preis.

So Sapphire eine Mail geschrieben mal schauen, was die sagen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Februar 2021)

@gloriav Ich frag nochmal bei der NASA nach! Vielleicht regnet es die tatsächlich...


----------



## Dudelll (11. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Heute Abend so zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr soll übrigens ein Komet ganz dicht über Europa hinwegfliegen.... Aus dem Schweif bröselt pures Gold auf die Erde!
> Da solltet ihr alle mal vor die Tür gehen und einen Regenschirm umgekehrt nach oben halten! Bei den Hardwarepreisen heutzutage!!
> Ich weiss das von einem Freund bei der NASA! Echt!! Ich schwör!! Die NASA möchte nicht das du von diesem Trick erfährst!
> Also lasst euch diese einmalige Gelegenheit nicht entgehen!!


Nice Try^^ Ich glaub ich bau mir lieber eine riesen große F5 Taste und schau mal ob ich die evtl. zwischen 16 und 18 Uhr für irgendwas gebrauchen kann


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Februar 2021)

@Dudelll Ich werd's dir schon geben  ... 1 PC, 2 Laptop, 2Tablet, 3Smartphones, 1SmartTV....


----------



## gloriav (11. Februar 2021)

But RT is useless on Amd   wenn ich da links runter gehe bin ich an die 100fps. Bin da selber verblüfft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Februar 2021)

@gloriav Was ist das für ein Titel??


----------



## gloriav (11. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @gloriav Was ist das für ein Titel??


Metro exodus


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2021)

Metro Exodus


----------



## BaMichi (11. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> VSR ist einer der Hauptgründe warum ich die Radeons bevorzuge. Ich spiele am liebsten in 1800p am QHD Panel.


Ich probiere gerade verschiedene DSR Modis aus, was ist bei VSR besser?


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2021)

BaMichi schrieb:


> Ich probiere gerade verschiedene DSR Modis aus, was ist bei VSR besser?


Egal, das was zu deinem Leistungswunsch passt. Ideal wie immer natürlich eine 1:1 skalierung, als FHD=UHD und QHD =5k


----------



## gloriav (11. Februar 2021)

BaMichi schrieb:


> Ich probiere gerade verschiedene DSR Modis aus, was ist bei VSR besser?


vsr macht das Bild nicht unscharf. nativ sah immer besser aus als 5k dsr. vsr funktioniert wie ein res scaler ingame. also so wie es soll


----------



## BaMichi (11. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> vsr macht das Bild nicht unscharf. nativ sah immer besser aus als 5k dsr.


Ob unscharf oder scharf ist doch Sache des Gauß-Filters und bei Nvidia konfigurierbar.
Ich schwanke zwischen 15, 20 und der voreingestellten 33%, je nach Engine und Spiel ist das verschieden, vergleichbar mit den AA-Bits aus früheren MSAA Zeiten.
Bei The Witcher nutze ich mit 33% nun die 4 fache Auflösung auf meiner 3070, früher auf der OC 970er Faktor 1,78.
In Cyberpunk Faktor 2.25 in Verbindung mit DLSS und 20% Glättung.
Du kannst natürlich die Glättung auf 0 setzen und knackscharfe Bilder generieren. Dann brauchst du aber den maximalen Faktor.

VSR kann nicht besser als DSR sein, noch umgekehrt, es ist beide male die gleiche Technik dahinter.
DSR lässt sich meines Wissens feingranularer konfigurieren.


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> vsr macht das Bild nicht unscharf. nativ sah immer besser aus als 5k dsr. vsr funktioniert wie ein res scaler ingame. also so wie es soll


Bei AMD ist doch RIS von Haus aus an, wenn ich richtig gesehen habe. Bei Nvidia mußt Du eben  GIS noch einstellen.
Generell halte ich aber von  DSR nicht viel. Wie @Gurdi  schon sagt muß Du die Achsen verdoppeln um ein optimales Ergebnis zu erhalten. Bei 1440 wird das schon schwierig bis unmöglich. OK, bei kleineren Spielen gehts vielleicht.
Da bleib ich lieber bei der nativen Monitor Auflösung und schau was geht.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Bei AMD ist doch RIS von Haus aus an, wenn ich richtig gesehen habe. Bei Nvidia mußt Du eben  GIS noch einstellen.
> Generell halte ich aber von  DSR nicht viel. Wie @Gurdi  schon sagt muß Du die Achsen verdoppeln um ein optimales Ergebnis zu erhalten. Bei 1440 wird das schon schwierig bis unmöglich. OK, bei kleineren Spielen gehts vielleicht.
> Da bleib ich lieber bei der nativen Monitor Auflösung und schau was geht.


VSR auf den Radeons kriegt das schon recht gut hin, solltest du mal einen Blick drauf werfen. Ist schon ne ganze Ecke besser als DSR. 1800p finde ich sehr angenehm bei QHD z.B.


----------



## Einbecker41 (11. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> was hat es eigentlich mit dem rumzirpen der grafikkarten auf sich? die 3080 hatte es diese auch. hatte ich früher nie.


Seitdem die Grafikkarten im Schnitt locker 300Watt verbraten nimmt das Spulenfiepen immer mehr zu oder ist hörbar geworden. Da durch den hohen Stromfluss die Spulen jetzt entsprechend stärker vibrieren.


----------



## gloriav (11. Februar 2021)

egal was wer sagt lol ich habe es selber gesehen vsr schlägt dsr um längen komplett egal ob ich bei nvidia extra nachschärfe oder sonst was. Zumal in meinem Beispiel ris auch auf off ist da ich das nur bei taa verwende.


Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Seitdem die Grafikkarten im Schnitt locker 300Watt verbraten nimmt das Spulenfiepen immer mehr zu oder ist hörbar geworden. Da durch den hohen Stromfluss die Spulen jetzt entsprechend stärker vibrieren.


blödsinn sorry aber vega hat das auch gebraucht da hat nix gezirpt. ausserdem ist es auch mit uv noch da


----------



## BaMichi (11. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> VSR auf den Radeons kriegt das schon recht gut hin, solltest du mal einen Blick drauf werfen. Ist schon ne ganze Ecke besser als DSR. 1800p finde ich sehr angenehm bei QHD z.B.


Ich habe deine Diskussion mit ZeroCerp bezüglich der DLSS Technik verfolgt und habe da leise Zweifel was deine Glaubwürdigkeit bei BQ Vergleichen betrifft. Wie sieht es mit einem Qualitätsvergleich zwischen beiden Verfahren aus? Aktuelle Artikel sind dazu kaum verfügbar und jede Literatur zu den Verfahren beruft sich auf eine hohe Vergleichbarkeit, wie etwa exemplarisch diese Umfrage aus 2014 bekundet.


Anteil in %VSR vs. DSR​Stimmen65%DSR und VSR sind grob gleichwertig, die Differenzen spielen keine wirkliche Rolle89017%DSR ist VSR überlegen - und dies spielt durchaus eine Rolle beim Grafikkartenkauf.232
17%DSR ist VSR überlegen, aber dies ist kein Grund zum Anbieterwechsel.237


----------



## gloriav (11. Februar 2021)

Ich gebe ihm da Recht da ich eine 3080 hatte und ich das selber so gesehen habe.


----------



## BaMichi (11. Februar 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Bei AMD ist doch RIS von Haus aus an, wenn ich richtig gesehen habe.


Bist du dir sicher?



			https://www.amd.com/de/support/kb/faq/dh-010
		




> Once VSR is turned on within Radeon Settings, applying a supported VSR mode for a particular game can be done through the in-game Graphics/Video settings menu.
> 
> These are general steps for applying a supported VSR mode to games:
> 
> ...





Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist schon ne ganze Ecke besser als DSR. 1800p finde ich sehr angenehm bei QHD z.B.


Finde dazu keine Literatur, daher nehme ich deine subjektive Meinung nicht als gegeben hin.


----------



## gloriav (11. Februar 2021)

dann probiers halt selber und jammere nicht rum lol


----------



## Einbecker41 (11. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kannst du denn via AB die Spannung regeln? EIne Lösung für das vergessen der Profile habe ich auch noch nicht, bei manchen scheint es nicht aufzutreten, bei anderen wiederum schon.


Ja die Spannung kann ich im AB regeln, bin gerade fürs erste durch. Time Spy Extreme läuft nur mit 1080mv bis zum Zieltakt 2550mhz ab 2600 gpu takt stürzt der bench ab. Habe jetz so ca max 2512. bin aber wieder runter auf 2500 da ich ab und zu mal ein schwarzen Blitz im Bild hatte. Jetzt taktet sie im benchmark so 2480mhz. Bei Anno 1800 in 4K ist die fps von 57 mit der Rx 5700xt bei reduzierten Einstellungen jetzt auf 133fps gestiegen, wowHabe jetzt die Regler nach oben gedreht und immer noch 112. Da mein monitor freesync mit 60hz wiedergibt, habe ich radeon Chill auf 60fps auch begrenzt. Jetzt taktet die Karte mit schlappe 12-1300mhz und Chillt vor sich hin, die Gehäuselüfter sind beim Spielen lauter. Der Verbrauch liegt jetzt sogar unter der alten Grafikkarte die Asic lag eben bei ca 113 Watt. die 6800xt kann auch sparsam.


----------



## BaMichi (11. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> egal was wer sagt lol


Na dann, ich habe die einschlägige Literatur dazu gelesen und dort scheint keine Technik überlegen bzw. unterlegen zu sein. Das ist einfach Standardkost. Wie die Anisotrope Filterung seit GCN keine Beachtung mehr bekommt, da auf beiden IHVs ident.


gloriav schrieb:


> ich habe es selber gesehen vsr schlägt dsr um längen komplett egal ob ich bei nvidia extra nachschärfe oder sonst was.


Kannst du ein Vergleichsbild hochladen, oder hast du welche gespeichert, wenn du kürzlich eine 3080 hattest?
Ich habe momentan leider keine AMD Grafikkarte da, ansonsten würde ich es eben probieren.
Lass uns doch Bilder aus Metro Exodus miteinander vergleichen, ich möchte das bessere Downsampling auf der AMD gerne sehen, da ich es nicht glaube.


----------



## Einbecker41 (11. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> egal was wer sagt lol ich habe es selber gesehen vsr schlägt dsr um längen komplett egal ob ich bei nvidia extra nachschärfe oder sonst was. Zumal in meinem Beispiel ris auch auf off ist da ich das nur bei taa verwende.
> 
> blödsinn sorry aber vega hat das auch gebraucht da hat nix gezirpt. ausserdem ist es auch mit uv noch da


falsch Vega hat weniger lastspitzen gehabt als die neuen Karten, und hat 400watt nur gefressen wenn max Oc bei der Karte veranstaltet wurde. Bei normalen betrieb war es lange nicht so present wie bei den neuen Karten Spulenfiepen gab es auch schon bei den R9 290 und gtx 980 war nur kaum zu hören. Ich habe Selber ne Vega gehabt und bei über 460Watt die ich dort ruasgekitzelt habe war es leiser. Aber bei meiner 6800xt ist es zum glück sehr leise, im schnitt sind die neuen Karten dadurch lauter, ist ja auch überall zu lesen


----------



## BaMichi (11. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> er hat seine meinung dazu geäußert und du stellst es als fakt hin.


Nein, bin völlig offen dafür, welche Technik bessere Ergebnisse liefert.
Ich bin nur aufgrund verfügbarer Literatur online der Ansicht, dass sich die Verfahren (Gauß-Filter, Downsampling, Sharpening) stark ähneln, wenn nicht 1:1 gleich sind und daher unterschiedliche Ergebnisse an Voreinstellungen liegen müssten. AMD könnte auch einen bilinearen Filter nutzen, denke aber das ist nicht mehr aktuell.

Edit:

Aus dem Computerbase Artikel 2014:


> AMD nutzt, anders als Nvidia, zum Zusammenrechnen der einzelnen Bilder einen simplen bilinearen Filter, während Nvidias DSR-Implementierung einen konfigurierbaren Gaussian-Blur-Filter nutzt. Letzterer hat den Vorteil, Bildflimmern besser bekämpfen zu können, doch verliert das Bild automatisch ein wenig an Schärfe. Der von AMD eingesetzte bilineare Filter hat nicht mit diesem Problem zu kämpfen, dafür kann dieser jedoch nicht gegen das Flimmern angehen. Dies ist ausschließlich durch die höhere Auflösung möglich.


AMD: Mehr Schärfe, mehr flimmern
Nvidia: Weniger Schärfe, weniger flimmern

Bei Nvidia kann ich das durch den Smoothness Faktor konfigurieren, bei AMD bleibt es voreingestellt.
Jetzt erkläre mir, wie das AMD Ergebnis deutlich besser sein kann?


----------



## arthur95 (11. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> egal was wer sagt lol ich habe es selber gesehen vsr schlägt dsr um längen komplett egal ob ich bei nvidia extra nachschärfe oder sonst was. Zumal in meinem Beispiel ris auch auf off ist da ich das nur bei taa verwende.
> 
> blödsinn sorry aber vega hat das auch gebraucht da hat nix gezirpt. ausserdem ist es auch mit uv noch da


da bist du aber falsch informiert!
Einige Vega-Karten hatten enormes Spulenfiepen!
Man hörte es nur bei den meisten nicht, haha 

aber im Ernst, die Vegas hatten wirklich Spulenfiepen!. Bin selber Besitzer von 4 verschiedenen Vegas gewesen! Vor allem die V64 LC mit ihren 350w die war laut!!
Natürlich gabs leisere und lautere, so ist es aber bei den 6000er jetzt auch! Hab zwei 6900XT gehabt, eine hatte extremes Spulenfiepen die andere quasi gar nichts.


----------



## arthur95 (11. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> achso vergessen deine hatten fiepen dann hatten sie alle schon klar.


Achso vergessen, nur weil deine KEIN fiepen hatte, gabs das bei Vega gar nicht?!

Du zerlegst dich selbst mit deinen Argumenten!

Nebenbei hatte ich 4 verschiedene Karten, was eine größere Stichprobe als deine eine Karte darstellt!


----------



## Rolk (11. Februar 2021)

@arthur95 
Auch wenn es sinnlos ist. Da muss ich dazwischen grätschen.  
Ich hatte auch 4 Vegas (2x RX56 Pulse und 2x RX56 Red Dragon). Die schlimmste davon war gerade mal moderat am fiepen.


----------



## arthur95 (11. Februar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> @arthur95
> Auch wenn es sinnlos ist. Da muss ich dazwischen grätschen.
> Ich hatte auch 4 Vegas (2x RX56 Pulse und 2x RX56 Red Dragon). Die schlimmste davon war gerade mal moderat am fiepen.


stimmt weil vor allem die Vega 64 schlimm gefiept haben! Und wie ich sehe, kennt keiner die Vega 64 LC persönlich 
Habe auch eine Vega 56 Pulse, die fiept zwar auch aber nicht so schlimm wie die 64er, braucht ja auch weniger Leistung!

Meine Vega-Karten: Vega 56 Pulse, Gigabyte V64 Referenz, 2x  Sapphire Vega 64 LC


----------



## openSUSE (11. Februar 2021)

BaMichi schrieb:


> Aus dem Computerbase Artikel 2014:
> 
> AMD: Mehr Schärfe, mehr flimmern
> Nvidia: Weniger Schärfe, weniger flimmern


AMDs Virtual Super Resolution weiß schon zum Auftakt zu gefallen. Das betrifft in erster Linie die Optik, die einen leicht besseren Eindruck als bei Nvidia hinterlässt.
^^ Steht im selben CB Artikel.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Februar 2021)

Neue Beta von HWInfo:








						HWiNFO
					

HWiNFO: Free software download for windows.




					www.fosshub.com


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. Februar 2021)

Hats jemand geschafft? 

Luxx Bot hatte es schon angezeigt, aber auf AMD waren bei mir noch keine Button da. Ärgerlich


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Februar 2021)

DROP läuft grad


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Februar 2021)

Also ich kann noch in den Warenkorb legen!






						AMD.com Online Store Online-Shop - Warenkorb
					






					shop.amd.com
				




Try it!


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. Februar 2021)

Nö, geht bei mir nicht


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> DROP läuft grad


Bitte sag mir diesmal hast du es geschafft


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Februar 2021)

Ich bekomm die nur angezeigt.. beim legen in den Warenkorb kommt out of stock


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. Februar 2021)

So ist es bei mir auch. 6900XT wäre gegangen

Edit: jetzt ist der Button auch weg


----------



## Dota2 (11. Februar 2021)

hatte die 6900xt drin und hätte kaufen können... aber das überleg ich mir nochmal ne woche...


----------



## drstoecker (11. Februar 2021)

_der drop läuft aktuell!_


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Februar 2021)

Hä Leute, das kann doch nicht wahr sein! Ich könnte jetzt noch auschecken, bin im Paypal einen Klick vom Kauf entfernt... das gibt es doch gar nicht.... Ich verstehe es nicht


----------



## Rolk (11. Februar 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Hats jemand geschafft?
> 
> Luxx Bot hatte es schon angezeigt, aber auf AMD waren bei mir noch keine Button da. Ärgerlich


Ich habe mal wieder eine 6900XT im Warenkorb, die ich eigentlich gar nicht will. Zur 6800XT sage ich mal nichts.^^


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2021)

Interessehalber: hat jemand eine 6800er nonXT erspäht? War diesmal nix bei, richtig?


----------



## Falcony6886 (11. Februar 2021)

RX 6900 XT bestellt!  Ging per Handy und Paypal! Kann es nicht glauben, ne RX 6900 XT zur UVP!!!


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (11. Februar 2021)

Hat hier jemand eine RX6900XT Rferenz Design und kann mir sagen wie viel cm die in der Höhe hat? Ist die über 5 cm dick?


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. Februar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> die ich eigentlich gar nicht will


Ich auch nicht, ist mir - wie wohl vielen anderen auch - zu teuer. Außer TSMC produziert so gut, dass es unglaublich viele Chips gibt die für die 6900 taugen. Die will AMD natürlich nicht als 6800XT verramschen 

@McZonk nö, hab da auch nix gesehen


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Interessehalber: hat jemand eine 6800er nonXT erspäht? War diesmal nix bei, richtig?


Nee keine gesehen, aber es war das ERSTE mal, dass ich die 6800XT gesehen hab und sogar in den Warenkorb legen konnte!


----------



## Rolk (11. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Interessehalber: hat jemand eine 6800er nonXT erspäht? War diesmal nix bei, richtig?


Bestell Button habe ich nur bei den beiden großen gesehen.


----------



## Norkzlam (11. Februar 2021)

Hab es erst bei der 6800Xt versucht, vergeblich. Dann bei der 6900XT, aber auch out of Stock. Vielleicht hätte ich direkt auf die große gehen sollen.


----------



## Tekkla (11. Februar 2021)

Ne 6900XT hätte ich auch haben können. Aber was soll ich mit zwei davon?


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand eine RX6900XT Rferenz Design und kann mir sagen wie viel cm die in der Höhe hat? Ist die über 5 cm dick?


Jep und "wird knapp ":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack0B (11. Februar 2021)

non XT gabs gar keine, und von der 6800XT stolze 7 (In Worten: Sieben) Karten, kein wunder dass man nichts abbekommt


----------



## Ericius161 (11. Februar 2021)

Ich schätze denen die wirklich eine kaufen wollen würde es helfen, wenn nicht andere die für ne Woche im Warenkorb liegen lassen xD


----------



## drstoecker (11. Februar 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> So meine RX 6800 ist wohl defekt
> Habe seit Wochen mit abstürzen zu kämpfen gehabt und durch die Meldung "Cpu Over Temperature" dachte ich halt logischerweise das die Kühlung, Cpu oder Mainboard defekt ist.
> 
> Seltsam war aber das die Cpu niemals zu warm wurde. Ca. 70 - 75 Grad Maximal. Nach vielem Rum testen habe ich mir ein neues Boad, Cpu, Ram, Netzteil und Kühler geholt. Fehler kam aber immer noch. Der Pc ist einfach aus dem nichts so 2-3 mal am Tag abgestürzt ohne Bluescreen.
> ...


Hatte ich auch mit meinem C8H und 5900x sowie 6800xt, hat aber nichts mit der CPU zu tun,


Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Hä Leute, das kann doch nicht wahr sein! Ich könnte jetzt noch auschecken, bin im Paypal einen Klick vom Kauf entfernt... das gibt es doch gar nicht.... Ich verstehe es nicht


Lass das Fenster auf und Versuch später/morgen den Vorgang abzuschließen. Mit Glück sollte das dann noch möglich sein.


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Februar 2021)

Ich kann das irgendwie kaum glauben alles, da müssen offensichtlich noch ganz andere Faktoren mit im Spiel sein, ob es daran liegt, dass manche na langsamere iNet Leitung haben, oder irgendwas beim ISP gecached wird oder was auch immer....
Ich hatte wirklich MINUTEN lang Zeit zumindest die 6900XT in den Warenkorb zu legen, PayPal Checkout zu machen, und so weiter... Habe ich MEHRMAL an mehreren Rechnern getestet....

Klar, ich weiß nicht sicher, ob zum schluß der "Place Order" Knopf noch funktioniert hätte, weil ich ihn nicht gedrückt habe....
Aber ich kam bis da hin, obwohl hier manche schon meinten, dass selbst beim in den Warenkorb legen schon "Out of Stock" angezeigt wurde.... irgendwas ist da gewaltig komisch, um ehrlich zu sein.....


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (11. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Jep und "wird knapp ":
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich das am Bild richtig sehe ist die rx 6900xt nur 4,8 cm dick?... Das wäre richtig super, da alles ab 5 cm dicke meinen x570 chipsatzlüfter abdeckt und so die Temperaturen in die Höhe schießen. Ich hab nämlich gerade eine rx 6900xt bei AMD bekommen. Dann wird die gegen meine rx 6800 ausgetauscht


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Februar 2021)

Jack0B schrieb:


> non XT gabs gar keine, und von der 6800XT stolze 7 (In Worten: Sieben) Karten, kein wunder dass man nichts abbekommt


Woher ist die Info wenn man fragen darf? ^^


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2021)

Ja, die ist schon unter 5 cm (4,5 bis 4,8 cm - je nachdem wie man jetzt misst). Das ist jetzt zwar ne 6900er, aber das kannst auch auf die 6800XT übertragen, da identischer Kühler.


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Lass das Fenster auf und Versuch später/morgen den Vorgang abzuschließen. Mit Glück sollte das dann noch möglich sein.


Ich bin nicht verwundert, weil es nicht funktioniert hat bei mir, ich bin verwundert, weil es BEI MIR noch funktioniert hat, während es BEI ANDEREN schon nichtmal mehr möglich war, die Karte in den Warenkorb zu legen.

Ich glaube langsam um ehrlich zu sein eher an eine Technische Ursache, dass manche einfach bei diesen Drops kein Glück haben. Ob es an der I-Net Verbindung liegt, oder am ISP oder woran auch immer, Habe nämlich auch einen Kumpel, mit dem ich in permanentem Kontakt war, der jetzt auch schon mehrfach keine Chance hatte, während ich locker bestellen konnte... irgendwas ist da gewaltig faul mmn....


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2021)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Woher ist die Info wenn man fragen darf? ^^


SCNR: So viele bestellt, bis nicht mehr lieferbar?


----------



## drstoecker (11. Februar 2021)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Woher ist die Info wenn man fragen darf? ^^


Hat bestimmt wieder ein „Fachmann“ aus dem Luxx geschrieben!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Februar 2021)

Also ich hab jetzt noch ne 6900XT in den Warenkorb bekommen, aber der Checkout schlägt fehl, da keine Karte mehr auf Lager... wollte eigentlich ne 6800XT... :-/


----------



## drstoecker (11. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt noch ne 6900XT in den Warenkorb bekommen, aber der Checkout schlägt fehl, da keine Karte mehr auf Lager... wollte eigentlich ne 6800XT... :-/


Später anschließen!


----------



## Falcony6886 (11. Februar 2021)

Ich habe tatsächlich während des Start des Drops noch den Router resettet, weil ich per Rechner durch das F5-Drücken seit 17:00 Uhr nicht mehr auf die AMD-Webseite zugreifen konnte. 

Übers Smartphone dann per LTE und als ich mich gerade im Browser bei Paypal eingeloggt habe, war der Button am Handy da und ich habe direkt darüber geordert - mit zittrigen Fingern Kennwort und Zweifaktor-Authentifizierung eingegeben... Vermutlich einfach Glück.


----------



## Hokiru (11. Februar 2021)

Ich konnte nur die 6900xt in den Warenkorb legen und auch bei PayPal auf bezahlen klicken, kam bis zu "place order" aber dann wurde ich wieder auf die Übersicht der Produkte zurückgeworfen. Habe ich dann keine bekommen? Habe die auch irgendwie immernoch im Warenkorb. Lohnt es sich die noch im Warenkorb zu behalten? Das ist alles ein komisches Spiel


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Februar 2021)

@drstoecker Naja... 1k€ wollte doch immer nur ne 6800XT... erst ne 6800er bekommen... jetzt ne 6900XT im Warenkorb...  



Hokiru schrieb:


> Ich konnte nur die 6900xt in den Warenkorb legen und auch bei PayPal auf bezahlen klicken, kam bis zu "place order" aber dann wurde ich wieder auf die Übersicht der Produkte zurückgeworfen. Habe ich dann keine bekommen? Habe die auch irgendwie immernoch im Warenkorb. Lohnt es sich die noch im Warenkorb zu behalten? Das ist alles ein komisches Spiel



Ja, normal! hab die auch im Warenkorb.. kannste drin lassen und später oder morgen versuchen auszuchecken...


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. Februar 2021)

Jack0B schrieb:


> non XT gabs gar keine, und von der 6800XT stolze 7 (In Worten: Sieben) Karten, kein wunder dass man nichts abbekommt


Ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass da morgens der Praktikant kommt und die Anzahl der Karten würfelt. Allerdings wäre ein Würfel mit sieben Seiten schon was besonderes


----------



## Falcony6886 (11. Februar 2021)

Wann bekommt man denn von AMD eine Bestellbestätigung? Die Order-Confirmation wurde mir angezeigt, von Paypal kam auch die Mail und es steht auch im Account. Schickt AMD erst eine Mail, wenn die Karte verschickt wurde?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Februar 2021)

@Falcony6886 Wenn AMD im Shop so schnell ist wie bei der RMA Abwicklung, bekommst du die Mail etwa 3 Tage nach der Karte....


----------



## Jack0B (11. Februar 2021)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Woher ist die Info wenn man fragen darf? ^^





drstoecker schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt wieder ein „Fachmann“ aus dem Luxx geschrieben!


Die Info kommt mittlerweile vom Bot, mittels API direkt vom Shop. Wie sehr man dem trauen kann weiß ich natürlich nicht   




McZonk schrieb:


> SCNR: So viele bestellt, bis nicht mehr lieferbar?


Schön wärs, dann könnt ich ja 6 Karten abgeben, aber leider.^^


----------



## Falcony6886 (11. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Falcony6886 Wenn AMD im Shop so schnell ist wie bei der RMA Abwicklung, bekommst du die Mail etwa 3 Tage nach der Karte....


Da hast du leider recht... Das war schon eine richtige Geburt, die CPU zu reklamieren. Ich warte gespannt!

Edit: Bestellbestätigung ist tatsächlich so eben gekommen!


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Februar 2021)

Jack0B schrieb:


> Die Info kommt mittlerweile vom Bot, mittels API direkt vom Shop. Wie sehr man dem trauen kann weiß ich natürlich nicht


Angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Bot erst mehrere Minuten, nachdem die Karte schon nicht mehr verfügbar war angeschlagen hat, vermutlich eher nicht sonderlich...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Februar 2021)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Bot erst mehrere Minuten, nachdem die Karte schon nicht mehr verfügbar war angeschlagen hat, vermutlich eher nicht sonderlich...



Ja, das kann ich bestätigen! Habs ja schonmal erwähnt, hab meine RX6800 auch schon bezahlt und bestätigt bekommen "damals".... erst danach kam der LUXX-Bot damit...

Aber mal an die Shop-Experten hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem noch drin lassen?


----------



## Jack0B (11. Februar 2021)

Ich hab mit dem Link zum Warenkorb nur wenige Sekunden vorm Bot was in den Warenkorb bekommen. Hab den aber mindestens alle 5 Sekunden angeklickt^^


----------



## arthur95 (11. Februar 2021)

Hokiru schrieb:


> Ich konnte nur die 6900xt in den Warenkorb legen und auch bei PayPal auf bezahlen klicken, kam bis zu "place order" aber dann wurde ich wieder auf die Übersicht der Produkte zurückgeworfen. Habe ich dann keine bekommen? Habe die auch irgendwie immernoch im Warenkorb. Lohnt es sich die noch im Warenkorb zu behalten? Das ist alles ein komisches Spiel


Hast du eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen!
Hatte das gleiche Phänomen letztes Mal, Bestellung ging bei mir aber trotzdem durch!


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja, das kann ich bestätigen! Habs ja schonmal erwähnt, hab meine RX6800 auch schon bezahlt und bestätigt bekommen "damals".... erst danach kam der LUXX-Bot damit...
> 
> Aber mal an die Shop-Experten hier:
> 
> ...


Ja drinnen lassen!
Morgen probieren bzw. nächsten Donnerstag !


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Februar 2021)

Ja, ich habs jetzt zwischenzeitlich noch paarmal mit dem Checkout probiert... aber ich werde einfach bei "place order" in den Shop zurück geworfen und im Warenkorb bleibt die Karte...


----------



## rumpeLson (11. Februar 2021)

Ich hab echt eine 6900 ergattern können. Bin ganz sprachlos so viel Geld für eine Grafikkarte ausgegeben zu haben.
Immerhin wird die 6800 im Wiederverkauf auch was bringen. Freue mich jedenfalls total


----------



## Scriptor (11. Februar 2021)

Ich kann es kaum glauben aber ich konnte auch eine 6900 xt ergattern. Bei der 6800xt kam ich auch bis zum bestätigen button aber hat dann direkt schon gesagt nichts mehr verfügbar.

Naja wollte eigentlich keine 1000 Lappen für nen neue Graka ausgeben aber in der Bucht bekomme ich meine 5700 xt ja eben auch mehr als gut los. Die Kosten sollten sich also in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2021)

Gratz an alle die eine bekommen haben.



BaMichi schrieb:


> Finde dazu keine Literatur, daher nehme ich deine subjektive Meinung nicht als gegeben hin.


Ja, das freut mich. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


drstoecker schrieb:


> Später anschließen!


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Nordbadener (11. Februar 2021)

Es gab wenige 6800, noch weniger 6800XT und einen ganzen Schwung 6900XT. Die 6900XT kann man mittlerweile eigentlich easy abgreifen. Das mit Karte im "Warenkorb belassen und einfach morgen bestellen" funktioniert nicht mehr. Da hat AMD/Digital River einen Riegel vorgeschoben.

Bei erfolgreicher Bestellung kommt zuerst eine Bestellbestätigung, später eine Auftragsbestätigung, dann Versandbestätigung und als letztes bei KK-Zahlung die Zahlungsinformation. In den letzten Wochen hat sich gezeigt, dass die meisten ihre Karten Mo-Mi nach Drop erhalten haben.
Ich bin heute auf die 6800Xt gegangen, war superflott dabei und habe ne Millisekunde das Häkchen gesucht. Aus die Maus, ich war raus. Ok, bei angeblich 7 Karten für den deutschsprachigen Raum...


----------



## gbm31 (11. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Neue Beta von HWInfo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liest bei mir nur 1032mV GPU Spannung aus während 1075mV eingestellt sind und GPU-Z und die vorherige HWInfo-Beta richtig anzeigen. 
Back to 6.43-4365


----------



## balticfoxx (11. Februar 2021)

Nach meinem Verklicke der letzten Wochen ein neuer Versuch und erneut 6800xt on point in den Warenkorb, diesmal alle Häkchen gesetzt = paypal Fehlermeldung... 2mal, 3mal und out of stock.

Alle Fenster geschlossen, tief Luft geholt, einen Schluck aus der Pulle und rage-mäßig 6900xt in der Korb gelegt und sie ging durch. Soll ich mich nun freuen? Mir ist nicht so danach


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Februar 2021)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Ok, bei angeblich 7 Karten für den deutschsprachigen Raum...


Das halte ich immernoch für Quatsch. Das mag vielleicht zu dem Zeitpunkt der Fall gewesen sein, als der HW-Luxx Bot es gecheckt hat... da waren die Karten auf der AMD Seite schon nicht mehr in den Warenkorb legbar.

Wenn es wirklich nur 7 gewesen wären, dann hätte man diese wohl nicht mal zu Gesicht bekommen.




balticfoxx schrieb:


> Alle Fenster geschlossen, tief Luft geholt, einen Schluck aus der Pulle und rage-mäßig 6900xt in der Korb gelegt und sie ging durch. Soll ich mich nun freuen? Mir ist nicht so danach


Tja, das musst du wissen. Ich finde die 6900XT ist ne Sackgeile Karte, ist halt nur die Frage, ob sie dein Budget jetzt übermäßig belastet hat...

Der P/L Nachteil der 6900XT wird mmn. dadurch relativiert, dass du nur den UVP zahlen musstest, der zugegebenermaßen deutlich unattraktiver ist, als der der 6800XT, aber wann bekommt man die jemals zu dem Preis? Die Customs fangen teilweise auch erst in dem Preisbereich an, da nehme ich doch lieber den fetteren Chip mit.


----------



## Tekkla (11. Februar 2021)

balticfoxx schrieb:


> Alle Fenster geschlossen, tief Luft geholt, einen Schluck aus der Pulle und rage-mäßig 6900xt in der Korb gelegt und sie ging durch. Soll ich mich nun freuen?


Ja. Ist ne echt gute Karte. Und wenn du brauchst, dann gibt es 'nen Waküblock dafür.


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2021)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Der P/L Nachteil der 6900XT wird mmn. dadurch relativiert, dass du nur den UVP zahlen musstest, der zugegebenermaßen deutlich unattraktiver ist, als der der 6800XT, aber wann bekommt man die jemals zu dem Preis? Die Customs fangen teilweise auch erst in dem Preisbereich an, da nehme ich doch lieber den fetteren Chip mit.


So geil die Karte ist (ich spreche aus Erfahrung): der Aufpreis zur 6800 XT, die man - theoretisch - ja auch zum UVP im AMD-Shop bekommt, ist... mäh. Das Hobby beginnt echt teuer zu werden.


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> So geil die Karte ist (ich spreche aus Erfahrung): der Aufpreis zur 6800 XT, die man - theoretisch - ja auch zum UVP im AMD-Shop bekommt ist... mäh.


Ja Natürlich, nur der Punkt ist, ich kenne niemanden, der sie bisher für UVP bekommen hat... von daher denke ich mir, gegen eine verfügbare Custom, muß die 6900XT Referenz sich P/L mäßig nicht verstecken. Die Karte ist mmn. die beste Referenzkarte, die ich bisher gesehen habe (zugegeben, die RTX 30 Referenz habe ich noch nicht erlebt)

Wenn es die 6800XT denn zu UVP geben würde, dann sieht die Welt natürlich schon wieder ganz anders aus... da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.


----------



## balticfoxx (11. Februar 2021)

Ja eben,  das UVP P/L Verhältnis zur 6800xt hat mich immer abgeschreckt. Aber nach einer verpassten "Chance" nach der Anderen, war mir nun so langsam meine psychische Gesundheit wichtiger. Hätte am liebsten ne leckere Custom 6800xt gehabt aber naja... auch nich billig 
Meine R9 290 hält nun schon seit 7 Jahren und vllt macht es die Neue ähnlich lange... wer weiss, was die Zukunft bringt 

Hab ja nun auch "nur" den 5600x drin - nicht dass die Graka den auslacht 
Reicht mir für die Kombi nun eigentlich das geplante 750W Straight Power noch? Denke schon oder? Habe gern noch etwas Puffer nach oben.


----------



## arthur95 (11. Februar 2021)

balticfoxx schrieb:


> Ja eben,  das UVP P/L Verhältnis zur 6800xt hat mich immer abgeschreckt. Aber nach einer verpassten "Chance" nach der Anderen, war mir nun so langsam meine psychische Gesundheit wichtiger. Hätte am liebsten ne leckere Custom 6800xt gehabt aber naja... auch nich billig
> Meine R9 290 hält nun schon seit 7 Jahren und vllt macht es die Neue ähnlich lange... wer weiss, was die Zukunft bringt
> 
> Hab ja nun auch "nur" den 5600x drin - nicht dass die Graka den auslacht
> Reicht mir für die Kombi nun eigentlich das geplante 750W Straight Power noch? Denke schon oder? Habe gern noch etwas Puffer nach oben.


NT müsste locker reichen!
5600X ist doch eh eine super CPU für Spiele! Ist ja in Spielen flotter als ein 3900X

Würde dir aber mind. WQHD Auflösung empfehlen!


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Februar 2021)

balticfoxx schrieb:


> Ja eben,  das UVP P/L Verhältnis zur 6800xt hat mich immer abgeschreckt. Aber nach einer verpassten "Chance" nach der Anderen, war mir nun so langsam meine psychische Gesundheit wichtiger. Hätte am liebsten ne leckere Custom 6800xt gehabt aber naja... auch nich billig
> Meine R9 290 hält nun schon seit 7 Jahren und vllt macht es die Neue ähnlich lange... wer weiss, was die Zukunft bringt
> 
> Hab ja nun auch "nur" den 5600x drin - nicht dass die Graka den auslacht
> Reicht mir für die Kombi nun eigentlich das geplante 750W Straight Power noch? Denke schon oder? Habe gern noch etwas Puffer nach oben.



Ich fahre momentan auch die Kombo 5600X und 6900XT... das sollte schon ganz gut passen, sofern du nicht grad FullHD zockst. Ich habe übrigens auch ein 750Watt NT, ein Seasonic Prime. Bisher hat das die Kiste incl kompletter Custom WaKü, 9 Lüftern und allen OC versuchen immer locker versorgt, da denke ich mal solltest du mit dem BeQuiet auch locker hinkommen.

Ich habe ja auch schon mit dem 5900X geliebäugelt, aber da ist halt auch wieder die Sache mit dem UVP und dem Straßenpreis.... ich bin auch schon kurz davor ihn einfach zu bestellen, und drauf zu pfeiffen, dass ich grad zu viel gezahlt habe, einfach nur weil ich langsam die Nase voll davon hab ewig zu warten dauernd diese AMD-Drops ab zu warten um dann fest zu stellen, dass es DOCH wieder keine einzige CPU gibt und was nicht alles... es nervt einfach auf dauer... Aber dann denke ich mir wieder... brauche ich den überhaupt? Naja, für UVP wäre der schon ganz nice....


----------



## Tekkla (11. Februar 2021)

balticfoxx schrieb:


> Reicht mir für die Kombi nun eigentlich das geplante 750W Straight Power noch? Denke schon oder? Habe gern noch etwas Puffer nach oben.


Das war auch meine Befürchtung. Und ich glaube, bei mir ist die Antwort: Nein. Warum? Eben gerade ging der Rechner in einer CIV6 Sitzung einfach aus. Vielleicht liegt es auch an was anderem, aber dieses Verhalten deutet angesichts von Komponententemperaturen (CPU/GPU) von um die 60°C schon sehr auf sowas hin. Ich werde das weiter beobachten. Wäre jedenfalls sehr ärgerlich, wenn ich da nochmal Geld in ein dickeres NT stecken müsste.


----------



## BaMichi (11. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja, das freut mich. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


Mich würde es umso mehr freuen, wenn du deine generalisierte Behauptung mit einem Bildvergleich untermauerst.
Vorschlag: Ich mache den Screen mit meiner 3070 WQHD + DSR und du mit deiner Radeon Karte WQHD + VSR?

Verringert die nicht shaderbasierte Lösung auf Radeons immer noch die Refreshrate?
Bei Nvidia ist es ja überall mit maximalen Frequenzen möglich, da es einfach über die ALUs realisiert wird.
(inkl. 13-tap Gaussian Filter bzw. bikubisch).


----------



## arthur95 (11. Februar 2021)

Neue Treiberversion 21.2.2 ist da:



			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-2-2
		








__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1359974846273359878

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## balticfoxx (11. Februar 2021)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> ch fahre momentan auch die Kombo 5600X und 6900XT... das sollte schon ganz gut passen, sofern du nicht grad FullHD zockst.


Ne also der Wunsch nach neuer Hardware kam mir sowieso wegen der Planung auf UWQHD umzurüsten. Ursprünglich sollte der Monitor gleich als Erstes zugelegt werden, nun wird es wohl die letzte Komponente. War mir immer etwas zu teuer und anstatt im Preis zu fallen isser nun sogar noch gestiegen. Hätte, hätte... 

Und naja, beim geringsten Zweifel um das Netzteil, geh ich vllt doch lieber gleich auf die 850W. Macht den Kohl nun auch nicht mehr fett und hinterher ärgern möchte ich mich nicht.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gratz an alle die eine bekommen haben.
> 
> 
> Ja, das freut mich. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> ...


Hatte eigtl gemeint das er später/morgen erst abschließen sollte, nicht anschließen!

übrigens machst du die ganzen Grünen jungs hier wuschig!


arthur95 schrieb:


> Neue Treiberversion 21.2.2 ist da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau ich mir morgen mal an, momentan läufts!


----------



## Dudelll (11. Februar 2021)

Soll wohl im mesh Shader Feature Test von 3dmark absurd hohe Gewinne bringen. Hab aber kein Plan was der bench genau testet.

Evtl springen ja auch in anderen Szenarien ein paar fps mehr raus.


----------



## Ericius161 (11. Februar 2021)

Neue Treiber, cool. Ich kann seit gestern Abend irgendwie The Medium nicht mehr spielen, ständig und reproduzierbar Crash to Desktop. Schätze liegt an einem Windows-Update, wobei Systemwiederherstellung aber auch nichts gebracht hat. Super schräg.
Das Problem mit dem dauerhaft hoch taktendem VRAM scheint die auch immer noch nicht zu jucken.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> übrigens machst du die ganzen Grünen jungs hier wuschig!


Also alles wie immer


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Februar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das war auch meine Befürchtung. Und ich glaube, bei mir ist die Antwort: Nein. Warum? Eben gerade ging der Rechner in einer CIV6 Sitzung einfach aus. Vielleicht liegt es auch an was anderem, aber dieses Verhalten deutet angesichts von Komponententemperaturen (CPU/GPU) von um die 60°C schon sehr auf sowas hin. Ich werde das weiter beobachten. Wäre jedenfalls sehr ärgerlich, wenn ich da nochmal Geld in ein dickeres NT stecken müsste.




Hmm.. sagt denn der Windows Event Logger irgendwas besonderes? ID41 KernelPower würde ich jetzt erwarten... aber die Meldung ist ja eher das Resultat vom ausgehen.... , nicht das dein 5900X oder das BIOS vom Board auch noch ein Wörtchen mitreden möchte....  

...Ist ja nicht so, als ob es da noch nie Probleme gab... 

Edit:

Checkout grad nochmal probiert.... Nö...


----------



## Ericius161 (12. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube irgendwas ist kaputt mit den aktuellen Windows Updates. Ich kann seit dem jedenfalls The Medium nicht mehr spielen und hatte gestern beim Neustart auch einmal einen BSOD mit Kernelfehler.
Wenn das Netzteil nicht mehr mitspielt, geht der PC einfach aus, oder? Als kein Neustart oder so?


----------



## Xaphyr (12. Februar 2021)

Japp. Versuch doch mal ein Rollback des Updates.


----------



## BigYundol (12. Februar 2021)

Das neue Windows Update ist kacke, verstellt bei mir ständig das Tastaturlayout, obwohl nur ein Layout konfiguriert, kann man auf der Taskleiste 3 Layouts auswählen, das dann gelegentlich wieder auf ein anderes zurückspringt... Mal schauen, ob ich einen Workaround finde neben Rollback...

Edit: Die in der Taskleiste angezeigten Sprachen zu installieren und dann wieder zu deinstallieren scheint zu funktionieren.


----------



## Tekkla (12. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hmm.. sagt denn der Windows Event Logger irgendwas besonderes? ID41 KernelPower würde ich jetzt erwarten... aber die Meldung ist ja eher das Resultat vom ausgehen.... , nicht das dein 5900X oder das BIOS vom Board auch noch ein Wörtchen mitreden möchte....


ID41 kommt ja auch, wenn man den Resetknopf drückt. Aber ja, zu den beiden Momenten gestern ist auch ein Event vermerkt. Bis gestern habe ich da aber nichts dergelichen erlebt. Ich hatte gestern den Energiesparplan von Blanaced zu Ultra geändert. Vielleicht liegt es daran. Ich werde es weiter beobachten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Februar 2021)

Ja, bei mir gabs letzte Woche auch einen Patch von Windows... seither hab ich die erst halbe Stunde wenn der Rechner läuft kein Internet... Handy, Laptop usw überall gehts... der PC sagt etwa 20..30.. Minuten kein Internet...


----------



## arthur95 (12. Februar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Ich glaube irgendwas ist kaputt mit den aktuellen Windows Updates. Ich kann seit dem jedenfalls The Medium nicht mehr spielen und hatte gestern beim Neustart auch einmal einen BSOD mit Kernelfehler.
> Wenn das Netzteil nicht mehr mitspielt, geht der PC einfach aus, oder? Als kein Neustart oder so?


Ja klingt nach HW-Info oder Netzteil.
Welches Netzteil hast du denn?

Aber wenn du das Problem vorher mit dem exakt gleichen System nicht hattest, kann es natürlich auch am Win-Update liegen

PS: Das mit dem nicht herunter taktenden VRAM ist laut AMD kein Problem es ist ein "erwartetes Verhalten", defacto ist es auch auch kein Problem.
Liegt nicht an der Karte oder Treiber sondern an den VBlanks-Timing vom Monitor. Tritt öfters bei Monitoren erhöhter Hz-Zahl bzw. Multi-Monitor-Setups auf.
Man könnte es mittels Treiber wsl. ein wenig kaschieren aber "gefixt" bekommt man das nur schwer.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2021)

Windows nervt die letzte Zeit ganz schön.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Windows nervt.


Fixed it 4 u


----------



## Dota2 (12. Februar 2021)

Also ich probier nächste Woche nochmal ne 6800xt, wenn die nicht klappt wirds ne 6900... Die 350 Euro mehr sind zwar irgendwie ärgerlich aber ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr zu warten....


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Februar 2021)

@Dota2 Stell dir das mal alles nicht sooo einfach vor!


----------



## Rolk (12. Februar 2021)

Mir kommt es so vor als würde es schon los gehen mit der nochmals verschärften GPU-Knappheit. Vielleicht lässt sich Mindfactory aber auch nur wieder Zeit die aktuelle Lieferung online zu stellen.


----------



## Ericius161 (12. Februar 2021)

Danke für den Input. Systemwiederherstellung hat leider nicht geholfen. Da das Problem aber auch erst seit Vorgestern auftritt und sich bisher rein auf The Medium bezieht, weiß ich nun auch nicht. 
Am Netzteil liegt es glaube ich nicht, der PC geht ja nicht aus. Oft, aber auch nicht immer, stürzt der Graka-Treiber mit ab, der lief vorher allerdings auch super. 
Naja, das letzte /format c ist auch schon ne ganze Weile her...


----------



## Dota2 (12. Februar 2021)

@0ldN3rd also ich hatte bisher zweimal die Möglichkeit... Aber mir waren 1000 Euro einfach zuviel...


----------



## gbm31 (12. Februar 2021)

Ich hätte noch eine 6900XT im Warenkorb falls jemand braucht...


----------



## Dota2 (12. Februar 2021)

Jo ich auch


----------



## arthur95 (12. Februar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Danke für den Input. Systemwiederherstellung hat leider nicht geholfen. Da das Problem aber auch erst seit Vorgestern auftritt und sich bisher rein auf The Medium bezieht, weiß ich nun auch nicht.
> Am Netzteil liegt es glaube ich nicht, der PC geht ja nicht aus. Oft, aber auch nicht immer, stürzt der Graka-Treiber mit ab, der lief vorher allerdings auch super.
> Naja, das letzte /format c ist auch schon ne ganze Weile her...



Wenn es nur in "Medium" auftritt und du sonst in keiner anderen Andwendung etc. ein Problem hast, ist es ein Bug mit dem Spiel/Treiber.
Dann würde ich dir empfehlen mal eine andere Treiberversion zu nutzen. Ev. die ganz neue 21.2.2



Ericius161 schrieb:


> hatte gestern beim Neustart auch einmal einen BSOD mit Kernelfehler.


? hast du  nicht geschrieben dass es bei Systemstart schon mal passiert ist?


Bitte Fragen beantworten, sonst tappe ich/wir weiter im Dunkeln!
@Ericius161
nutzt du HW-Info?
welches Netzteil hast du?


----------



## Ericius161 (12. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> nutzt du HW-Info?
> welches Netzteil hast du?


HW-Info hatte ich zuletzt nicht mitlaufen. Mit den aktuellen Treibern trat das Problem auch auf. 
Netzteil ist Fractal Ion+ 560. Stresstest (Prime+Furmarkt) läuft ohne Probleme und The Medium lief ja bis vorgestern ohne Abstürze. 

Der BSOD ist einmal aufgetreten, als ich nach einem Absturz neu startete.  
Mir ist aber auch eingefallen, dass ich vorgestern auch den aktuellen Chipsatz-Treiber installiert habe. Eventuell war das zu viel auf einmal. 
Ich werde wohl gleich mal das System neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Rolk (12. Februar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> HW-Info hatte ich zuletzt nicht mitlaufen. Mit den aktuellen Treibern trat das Problem auch auf.
> Netzteil ist Fractal Ion+ 560. Stresstest (Prime+Furmarkt) läuft ohne Probleme und The Medium lief ja bis vorgestern ohne Abstürze.
> 
> Der BSOD ist einmal aufgetreten, als ich nach einem Absturz neu startete.
> ...


Mach mal langsam mit dem System neu aufsetzen. Du spielst The Medium doch sicher über Game Pass PC. Ich hatte das früher auch schon das nach einem Windows update einzelne Spiele nicht mehr liefen bis ein patch kam.


----------



## arthur95 (12. Februar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> HW-Info hatte ich zuletzt nicht mitlaufen. Mit den aktuellen Treibern trat das Problem auch auf.
> Netzteil ist Fractal Ion+ 560. Stresstest (Prime+Furmarkt) läuft ohne Probleme und The Medium lief ja bis vorgestern ohne Abstürze.
> 
> Der BSOD ist einmal aufgetreten, als ich nach einem Absturz neu startete.
> ...


ok, also wenn HW-Info das Problem wäre, hättest du auch am Desktop spontane Abstürze
Dein Netzteil ist jetzt für eine 6900XT + übertakteten 3700X sehr knapp bemessen, wenn nicht einfach zu klein!
Also das kann und wird wsl. bei The-Medium  eventuell Probleme machen.

Sonst würde ich noch Treiber durch DDU-Entfernen und neuinstallieren!
Wenn das nicht hilft würde ich ein MB-BIOS Update machen!

Ich vermute aber ganz stark das dein Netzteil einfach zu klein ist!
Eventuell gibt es in Medium GPU-Spannungspitzen, die in Furmark nicht auftreten und somit gibt das Netzteil auf.
Einfach zu Testen: Reduziere das PowerLimit der GPU auf -15% und starte dann Medium.

Würde dir für die Kombi 6900XT+3700X mind. 650w empfehlen! 750w wären empfehlenswert!


----------



## gbm31 (12. Februar 2021)

WTF AMD?

Habt ihr einfach was vergessen in den Treiber zu packen bisher?

Vgl. 21.2.1 und 21.2.2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arthur95 (12. Februar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> WTF AMD?
> 
> Habt ihr einfach was vergessen in den Treiber zu packen bisher?
> 
> ...


siehe: 

#5.435


----------



## balticfoxx (12. Februar 2021)

Wie verhält sich die Leistung der 6900xt im Vergleich zu  Custom 6800xt's? Gibts da SpieleBenchmarks, so out of the box ohne OC, UV und den ganzen Kram?

Damit ich weiss ob ich meine 6900er, wenn sie dann ankommt, überhaupt auspacke 😂


----------



## arthur95 (12. Februar 2021)

balticfoxx schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich die Leistung der 6900xt im Vergleich zu  Custom 6800xt's? Gibts da SpieleBenchmarks, so out of the box ohne OC, UV und den ganzen Kram?
> 
> Damit ich weiss ob ich meine 6900er, wenn sie dann ankommt, überhaupt auspacke 😂



siehe ComputerBase oder PCGH-Leistungsindex:

CB:








						Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2022: GPUs im Vergleich
					

Welche Grafikkarte kaufen? Kurz vor Weihnachten gibt es Empfehlungen mit Nvidia GeForce RTX 4000, RTX 3000 sowie AMD Radeon RX 6000.




					www.computerbase.de
				




PCGH: (wobei der nicht mehr aktuell ist, im ganz neuen (siehe Heft) überholt eine 6900XT eine 3080








						Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2022: 25 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmark [Update]
					

Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2022 mit Nvidia-, AMD- und Intel-Grafikkarten: Benchmark-Übersicht mit allen wichtigen Grafikchips von Nvidia, AMD und Intel.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Einbecker41 (12. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Windows nervt die letzte Zeit ganz schön.


Das windows 10 20H2 Update lässt sich bei mir nicht installieren. Wenn ich es anstoße wird es augenscheinlich installiert, ohne Fehlermeldung nach fertigstellung beim hochfahren des Pc wird jedesmal die alte version widerhergestellt. Schon 3mal hat sich der Windows Support Persönlich drum bemüht und kreigt es nicht auf die Reihe, so hänge ich bei der Version 1909 fest. Datei scanning und prüfung hilft alles nichts.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Februar 2021)

@Einbecker41 Das ist nicht unbedingt das Schlechteste, wenn es sich nicht installieren lässt.... gibt genug Meldungen hier im Forum wo die Kiste weniger Probleme machte, nachdem es wieder deinstalliert wurde...


----------



## Einbecker41 (12. Februar 2021)

Ich brauche für einen Zieltakt von 2500mhz 1080mv die Karte erreicht dann im Time Spy Extreme ca 2476mhz,  so läuft es dann stabil. Den höchsten Takt erreiche ich mit 2512 bei eingestellten Zieltakt von 2550 und 1150mv vieleicht geht ja auch etwas weinger vcore ca 1100. wenn ich 2650zieltakt nehme stürzt der Rechner sofort ab auch mit 1150mv. 2600gpu Takt sind nicht erreichbar weil die Karte dann mit Standart Spannung ins Tdp läuft und drosselt und mit weniger Spannung Crasht es. 2600 Zieltakt sind machbar mit 1150mv aber höher als 2512 real auch dann nicht. Weiss garnicht wie die Tester und Rewiewer auf so ein Takt kommen. Habe ich was übersehen? Mit 1080mv schöpft sie die Tdp voll aus und die Gpu nimmt sich dann bis 332Watt Asic. Aber 2600 tktet die Gpu einfach nicht. An alle Nitro 6800xt Besitzer habt Ihr Euch daran versucht, wie sehen da die Ergebnisse aus.


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Einbecker41 Das ist nicht unbedingt das Schlechteste, wenn es sich nicht installieren lässt.... gibt genug Meldungen hier im Forum wo die Kiste weniger Probleme machte, nachdem es wieder deinstalliert wurde...


Thx recht haste ich hoffe die bringen mal ein Patch für diesen Patch. Wegen laufenden Support sollte es aber aktuell sein. Bringt natürlichts wenn es rumzickt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Februar 2021)

Also meine Kiste hat die Tage nen "Patch zu H2" runter geladen.. KB Nummer müsste ich jetzt suchen... seither hab ich die ersten xx Minuten nach Systemstart kein Internet...   Angeblich kein Kabel gesteckt... nach paar Minuten gehts dann.. Laptops usw derweil ohne Probleme.. bzw. ohne H2 Update...


----------



## Falcony6886 (12. Februar 2021)

balticfoxx schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich die Leistung der 6900xt im Vergleich zu  Custom 6800xt's? Gibts da SpieleBenchmarks, so out of the box ohne OC, UV und den ganzen Kram?
> 
> Damit ich weiss ob ich meine 6900er, wenn sie dann ankommt, überhaupt auspacke 😂


In der PCGH 02/2021 ist eine ganz spannende Übersicht zu Custom RX 6800 XT im Vergleich zur RX 6900 XT im Referenzdesign. Mit dem OC Bios von Sapphire, etc. ist die RX 6900 XT z.B. bei AC Valhalla nur noch 1-2 fps in Front, die Asus STRIX überflügelt die RX 6900 XT sogar. 

Andererseits: Bei MF kostet eine 6800 XT Custom minimal 1079 Euro aktuell. Da fällt mir persönlich die Entscheidung für die Referenz 6900 XT leicht. Wer will, weiß was er tut und im Falle eines Defekts 1000 Euro locker sitzen hat, kann ja die 6900 XT auch noch übertakten. Dann sieht der Benchmarkgraph auch gleich anders aus! 

Bei mir war aber der Punkt, dass ich die 6900 XT in den Zweit-Rechner packen möchte. Mit Front 240er Radiator passt aber maximal eine 29-30 cm lange Karte in das Fractal Design Define Mini C. Darum musste es - so oder so eine Karte im Referenzdesign sein, die passt mit den nur 26,7 Zentimetern an Länge.

So habe ich zwei Highendsysteme und für die nächsten Jahre erstmal Ruhe. Alles andere wird Basteln aus Spaß an der Freude.


----------



## gbm31 (12. Februar 2021)

Ich hab im HWLuxx ein kleines Battle laufen mit Nekro. Wir vergleichen unsere optimierten Karten (Er: 6800XT, ich: 6900XT) in Spielen unter WQHD. Bis jetzt liege ich rund 6% vorne...

Btw: die 6900XT in ihrer zentralen Rolle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## balticfoxx (12. Februar 2021)

Ok, danke für die Infos.  Tendenz ist momentan, dass ich das Ding in meinen Rechner einbaue und wenn sie mir nicht zu sehr die Birne wergrasselt (bin geräuschempfindlich), behalte ich die einfach und versuche mich dran zu freuen. Verrückt! 

Und solche Folterqualen wie bei gbm31 müsste sie bei mir nicht erleiden 
​


----------



## Pascal3366 (12. Februar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ne 6900XT hätte ich auch haben können. Aber was soll ich mit zwei davon?


Crossfire


----------



## blautemple (12. Februar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Crossfire



Gibt es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Tekkla (12. Februar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Crossfire


Selbst wenn, für 1000 € dann doch auch für mich ZU verrückt!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Februar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, für 1000 € dann doch auch für mich ZU verrückt!


Äh? Wieso???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hokiru (12. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte gestern auch die 6900er im Warenkorb, aber nicht bekommen. Bin noch am überlegen, ob die Sinn macht. Ich meine besser, als bei Alternate und Co. eine 6800xt Custom für 1200€-1400€ zu kaufen. Bevor ich da kaufe, spiele ich doch lieber noch 100mal das AMD Shop Lotto, ist ja irgendwie auch ein Game  
Und da die 6900 Ref unter 1K kostet. Glaube nich, dass wenn die 6800xt Customs "stärker" verfügbar sein werden, die Preise großartig unter der 6900er Ref sein werden.


----------



## Tekkla (12. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Äh? Wieso???
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Welt wird immer bekloppter.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Februar 2021)

@Tekkla Ach so'n Quatsch!  

Wenn ich wirklich, also so eines fernen Tages,.. mal beim Game "AMD Shop Lotto" die Quest abschließen kann, nehm ich die 6900XT und konservier meine RX6800 mal auf Verdacht ein... 
Mal gespannt wann die Regale im Supermarkt leer werden.... tausche Rx6800 gegen 2 Packungen Nudeln & Reis...


----------



## Falcony6886 (12. Februar 2021)

...und wenn du ganz viel Glück hast, kriegst du sogar noch eine Rolle Klopapier!


----------



## Tekkla (12. Februar 2021)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> ...und wenn du ganz viel Glück hast, kriegst du sogar noch eine Rolle Klopapier!


Wollen Karte tauschen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hokiru (12. Februar 2021)

aber mal eine ganz andere Fragen zu den 6800ern und der 6900er. Aktuell habe ich ein
750 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteil - laut Internet ist das so von 2013/2014. Hatte ich mir von Anfang an mit den 750Watt sehr stark dimensioniert (lief maximal auf 50-60%). 
Macht auch aktuell keine sichtbaren Probleme. Muss ich das trotzdem wegen des "hohen" Alters vorsorglich tauschen? Will vom System so auf 6800er + Ryzen 9 5900x gehen. Aber CPU und GPU eher auf etwas sparsamer statt OC betreiben.


----------



## Dudelll (12. Februar 2021)

Hokiru schrieb:


> aber mal eine ganz andere Fragen zu den 6800ern und der 6900er. Aktuell habe ich ein
> 750 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteil - laut Internet ist das so von 2013/2014. Hatte ich mir von Anfang an mit den 750Watt sehr stark dimensioniert (lief maximal auf 50-60%).
> Macht auch aktuell keine sichtbaren Probleme. Muss ich das trotzdem wegen des "hohen" Alters vorsorglich tauschen? Will vom System so auf 6800er + Ryzen 9 5900x gehen. Aber CPU und GPU eher auf etwas sparsamer statt OC betreiben.


Wirste verschiedene Meinungen hören, ich würde erstmal probieren, wenn's läuft dann läuft's,  falls nicht kannste dir immer noch nen neues holen.


----------



## Methusalem (12. Februar 2021)

Hokiru schrieb:


> aber mal eine ganz andere Fragen zu den 6800ern und der 6900er. Aktuell habe ich ein
> 750 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteil - laut Internet ist das so von 2013/2014. Hatte ich mir von Anfang an mit den 750Watt sehr stark dimensioniert (lief maximal auf 50-60%).
> Macht auch aktuell keine sichtbaren Probleme. Muss ich das trotzdem wegen des "hohen" Alters vorsorglich tauschen? Will vom System so auf 6800er + Ryzen 9 5900x gehen. Aber CPU und GPU eher auf etwas sparsamer statt OC betreiben.



Also, ich bin auch mit einem 750 Watt Netzteil unterwegs, und das hat sowohl eine Radeon VII als auch die RX 6800 XT ohne zu murren versorgt, ob mit OC oder ohne, mit viel zusätzlicher USB-Hardware, usw...


----------



## Ericius161 (12. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Würde dir für die Kombi 6900XT+3700X mind. 650w empfehlen! 750w wären empfehlenswert!


Ich habe das Netzteil auf jeden Fall im Blick, bisher ist es das aber noch nicht eindeutig.
The Medium ist das einzige Spiel das nicht klar kommt und den Fehler haben so wie ich ihn habe anscheinend noch andere.
Bisher hatte ich halt noch keine Probleme die eindeutig aufs Netzteil gehen (PC=aus), sondern nur Treiberabstürze die seit der letzten Version aber nur noch in Kombination mit diesem Spiel auftreten. Ich drück mir einfach mal die Daumen, dass es wirklich am Spiel liegt  Das Netzteil ist gerade mal n Jahr alt  

Dem Thema Spannungsspitzen stehe ich ein bisschen skeptisch gegenüber, einfach weils voll der Paradigmenwechsel ist und zeitgleich mit Be-Quiets Marketingoffensive auf den Tisch kommt.


----------



## arthur95 (12. Februar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Netzteil auf jeden Fall im Blick, bisher ist es das aber noch nicht eindeutig.
> The Medium ist das einzige Spiel das nicht klar kommt und den Fehler haben so wie ich ihn habe anscheinend noch andere.
> Bisher hatte ich halt noch keine Probleme die eindeutig aufs Netzteil gehen (PC=aus), sondern nur Treiberabstürze die seit der letzten Version aber nur noch in Kombination mit diesem Spiel auftreten. Ich drück mir einfach mal die Daumen, dass es wirklich am Spiel liegt  Das Netzteil ist gerade mal n Jahr alt
> 
> Dem Thema Spannungsspitzen stehe ich ein bisschen skeptisch gegenüber, einfach weils voll der Paradigmenwechsel ist und zeitgleich mit Be-Quiets Marketingoffensive auf den Tisch kommt.



dein System funktioniert zwar halbwegs aber  das NT  ist nach jeder Regel der PC-Vernunft zu klein.
Wieso kaufst du dir denn ein 560w Netzteil wenn du eine 6900XT dann einbaust, bzw. umgekehrt  ?
Natürlich wird das Phänomen "Spannungsspitzen" gerne ausgeschlachtet, dennoch existieren sie!!

Grundsätzlich kannst du es aber testen, indem du mal Medium spielst und -15% PL der GPU (im Wattman) gibst. Dann dürfte die Karte insgesamt nur noch 250w ziehen (statt 300w)
Wenn es dann immer noch abstürzt wird es um einiges unwsl. das das NT schuld ist.

Das Symptom ist ja ein Absturz des Rechners  (Kernel-Power) oder? Sonst steht in der Ereignisanzeige nichts?
Deinstalliere mal  HW-Info, ein Versuch ist es wert, obwohl unwsl. wenn es nur in Medium passiert.

*1. *Also probiere das mal!! (GPU Powerlimit auf -15% im TreiberWattman reduzieren)
*2.* lege zwei Kabel zur GPU, nicht ein Y!
*3*. wenn das nicht hilft, deinstalliere mal mit DDU den Treiber und installiere sie neu!
*4*. ev. Chipsatztreiber aktualisieren
*5*. wenn das immer noch nicht hilft, dann ist wsl. es ein allgemeiner TreiberBug und du musst auf einen Fix warten. Ev kannst ja ein wenig in den Grafikeinstellungen von Medium herumspielen (ev DX11 oder so, vl hilft ja was) oder verschiedene Treiberversionen durchprobieren.

PS: Kannst auch gerne für dein Problem ein eigenes Thema machen dann müssen wir die Leute hier nich so belästigen!


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2021)

Wie gesagt, ein zu schwaches nT bedeutet nicht immer einfach Rechner aus. Im grenzbereich kollabiert die Karte und die Frametimes hakeln und dann crasht der Treiber. Wie ein Motor der noch paar Tropfen Sprit gespritzt bekommt.


Mein baby




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vf1cMmH7u2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falcony6886 (12. Februar 2021)

Hokiru schrieb:


> aber mal eine ganz andere Fragen zu den 6800ern und der 6900er. Aktuell habe ich ein
> 750 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteil - laut Internet ist das so von 2013/2014. Hatte ich mir von Anfang an mit den 750Watt sehr stark dimensioniert (lief maximal auf 50-60%).
> Macht auch aktuell keine sichtbaren Probleme. Muss ich das trotzdem wegen des "hohen" Alters vorsorglich tauschen? Will vom System so auf 6800er + Ryzen 9 5900x gehen. Aber CPU und GPU eher auf etwas sparsamer statt OC betreiben.


Sehe das genau wie @Dudelll: Einfach Ausprobieren! 

Habe ich mit der RTX 3090 und meinem 5950X bei dem Corsair AX760 Platinum auch so gemacht, bis der Rechner dann - wartet, es kommt gleich - bei Fifa 21 einfach ausgegangen ist. 

Danach gab es dann mangels Verfügbarkeit von Alternativen im Dezember  das Enermax MaxTytan 1250W weil in dem O11 logischerweise noch die RGB-Party steigt! Mittlerweile sitzt im Hauptrechner aber wegen Multirail das BeQuiet Dark Power 11 1200W und das Enermax wartet auf die RX 6900 XT.

Beides schicke Netzteile, das Enermax eigentlich von Lieferumfang, gesleevten Kabeln, Verarbeitung und Garantie weit vorne - aber eben nur Single Rail. Habe es an sich nur behalten, weil ich niemand bin, der einfach nur Dinge zum ausprobieren bestellt und dann zurückschickt.

Also: Teste einfach! Wenn die Kiste ausgeht, oder andere ungünstige Dinge auftreten, brauchst du halt ein anderes Netzteil!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Februar 2021)

So... jetzt ist auch meine 6900XT aus dem Warenkorb verschwunden... 

Naja... dann mach ich meiner 6800 jetzt mal nen warmen Kakao und deck sie zu, dass sie heut nacht nicht friert wenn der PC aus ist. Die gutste soll sich ja nichts wegholen....  Muss man heuer bisschen betüddeln den ganzen Hardwarekram...


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> So... jetzt ist auch meine 6900XT aus dem Warenkorb verschwunden...
> 
> Naja... dann mach ich meiner 6800 jetzt mal nen warmen Kakao und deck sie zu, dass sie heut nacht nicht friert wenn der PC aus ist. Die gutste soll sich ja nichts wegholen....  Muss man heuer bisschen betüddeln den ganzen Hardwarekram...


Ich empfehle FFP2 Maske vor allen Intakes.


----------



## Einbecker41 (12. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> So... jetzt ist auch meine 6900XT aus dem Warenkorb verschwunden...
> 
> Naja... dann mach ich meiner 6800 jetzt mal nen warmen Kakao und deck sie zu, dass sie heut nacht nicht friert wenn der PC aus ist. Die gutste soll sich ja nichts wegholen....  Muss man heuer bisschen betüddeln den ganzen Hardwarekram...


Bitte keine Wärmflasche drufflegen. Ansonsten vorher checken das die auch wirklich dicht ist.
So meine alte 5700xt Nitro+ ist bei Ebay reingestellt, mitlerweile  werdon dort sogar schon über 800euro geboten für die Dinger mal sehen was ich für meine kriege.


----------



## balticfoxx (12. Februar 2021)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> So meine alte 5700xt Nitro+ ist bei Ebay reingestellt, mitlerweile  werdon dort sogar schon über 800euro geboten für die Dinger


Da fühl ich mich ja schon gleich nicht mehr ganz so dumm


----------



## drstoecker (12. Februar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine 6900XT im Warenkorb falls jemand braucht...


Sollte nicht mehr funktionieren!


----------



## cloudconnected (12. Februar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ich hab im HWLuxx ein kleines Battle laufen mit Nekro. Wir vergleichen unsere optimierten Karten (Er: 6800XT, ich: 6900XT) in Spielen unter WQHD. Bis jetzt liege ich rund 6% vorne...
> 
> Btw: die 6900XT in ihrer zentralen Rolle:
> 
> ...


Was ist das fürn Benchtable?


----------



## drstoecker (12. Februar 2021)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Was ist das fürn Benchtable?


Wusste dir gefällt das!


----------



## gbm31 (12. Februar 2021)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Was ist das fürn Benchtable?


Gabs bei Alibaba für Paareurofufzich, aber hab ich mit Winkeln und gedruckten Teilen erst tauglich machen müssen. 
Geht aber problemlos, da Europrofil Nut m6.

Bin jetzt ehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Xaphyr (13. Februar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wollen Karte tauschen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... das hast du doch gar nicht nötig, du hast deine Karte doch abbekommen?
Oder sch... du dich lediglich vor Lachen ein?


----------



## Pascal3366 (13. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Äh? Wieso???
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also ich meine 2 6900 XT in crossfire wären günstiger als eine 3090??
Die performance wäre krass, schade dass es kein crossfire mehr gibt.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich empfehle FFP2 Maske vor allen Intakes.


wenn ich eine FFP2 anhabe meine ich immer ich ersticke jeden augenblick, ich frage mich was passiert wenn man welche vor die intakes am pc macht....


----------



## balticfoxx (13. Februar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> wenn ich eine FFP2 anhabe meine ich immer ich ersticke jeden augenblick, ich frage mich was passiert wenn man welche vor die intakes am pc macht....


Dann ist der PC besser vor Viren geschützt... Moment... nein, isser nich.
Ihm wird warm und er bekommt schlechter Luft, das war es! Kann sich also lohnen 

Kann man bei der 6900xt eigentlich diese hässliche rote Umrandung ein wenig modden? Überkleben oder Ähnliches?
Hab das Ding zwar noch nicht aber bekomme jetzt schon Augenzucken


----------



## Tekkla (13. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hmmm... das hast du doch gar nicht nötig, du hast deine Karte doch abbekommen?
> Oder sch... du dich lediglich vor Lachen ein?


Ach Quark. Fiel mir nur ein, als es um Klopapier mehr wert als Graka ging. Für die 1.500 Öcken inkl. Wasserkühlblock könnte ich vermutlich eine Lebenspackung Klopapier kaufen.


----------



## Pascal3366 (13. Februar 2021)

balticfoxx schrieb:


> Dann ist der PC besser vor Viren geschützt... Moment... nein, isser nich.
> Ihm wird warm und er bekommt schlechter Luft, das war es! Kann sich also lohnen
> 
> Kann man bei der 6900xt eigentlich diese hässliche rote Umrandung ein wenig modden? Überkleben oder Ähnliches?
> Hab das Ding zwar noch nicht aber bekomme jetzt schon Augenzucken


bin ich froh dass meine 6900 xt designtechnisch ziemlich sick aussieht


----------



## balticfoxx (13. Februar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> bin ich froh dass meine 6900 xt designtechnisch ziemlich sick aussieht


Ach du möchtest tauschen? Nagut, wenns unbedingt sein muss... bekomm ich aber noch nen Kasten Bier dazu, ok?


----------



## Hokiru (13. Februar 2021)

werde warscheinlich zur Sicherheit doch mein Netzteil erneuern. Am besten ein weißes passend zum CM h500p white, mir gefällt das Corsair 850Watt RMx White Series™ RM850x, sind auch direkt weiße Kabel mit dabei . Das Asus Rog in weiß ist ja nur ein teures Seasonic, würde mir nicht mehr bringen. Schade, dass bequiet nichts in weiß macht.


----------



## Neion (13. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ??
> ich hab überhaupt keine Spikes! Die 6900XT ist seit langem eine meiner Karten mit einem sehr smoothen Spielerlebnis.
> 
> In welchen Spielen tritt es denn auf?
> ...


ich sag ja fast überall, Witcher 3, LS19, Horizon Zero Dawn, Cyberpunk, Vermitide 2
vsync habe ich eigentlich immer aus, und in den Radeon Treibern habe ich noch nichts eingestellt, blick da noch nicht durch was sinnvoll ist. hatte bisher immer nur nvidia, gpu Auslastung ist meistens bei 99%


----------



## Pascal3366 (13. Februar 2021)

balticfoxx schrieb:


> Ach du möchtest tauschen? Nagut, wenns unbedingt sein muss... bekomm ich aber noch nen Kasten Bier dazu, ok?


Tauschen?   
Ich gebe doch keine Limited Edition ab


----------



## arthur95 (13. Februar 2021)

SAPPHIRE TOXIC ???

  






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1360560539273891843

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## G0NZ0 (13. Februar 2021)

5 für 5 Stück oder 5 fach UVP?


----------



## arthur95 (13. Februar 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> 5 für 5 Stück oder 5 fach UVP?


das heißt Countdown 5 Tage


----------



## Scriptor (13. Februar 2021)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> 5700xt Nitro+ ist bei Ebay reingestellt, mitlerweile werdon dort sogar schon über 800euro geboten für die Dinger mal sehen was ich für meine kriege.



Also meine Sapphire 5700xt pulse wird für 650€ innerhalb der nächsten 2 Stunden abgeholt. Echt abgefahren. Bei ebay hätte ich mehr bekommen aber abzüglich der Gebühren usw ist der Preis für mich völlig in Ordnung.

Irgendwie komme ich mir schlecht vor.... der Preis liegt weit über dem ursprünglichen UVP.

Hoffe das wenigstens AMD sich nun keine 3 Wochen Zeit lässt bis die neue ankommt.
Weis jemand wie lange die zum verschicken brauchen?


----------



## arthur95 (13. Februar 2021)

Scriptor schrieb:


> Also meine Sapphire 5700xt pulse wird für 650€ innerhalb der nächsten 2 Stunden abgeholt. Echt abgefahren. Bei ebay hätte ich mehr bekommen aber abzüglich der Gebühren usw ist der Preis für mich völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> Irgendwie komme ich mir schlecht vor.... der Preis liegt weit über dem ursprünglichen UVP.
> 
> ...


hast du bei AMD.com bestellt?
Das dauert maximal 1 Woche. wsl bekommst du eine Versandbestätigung am Montag, dann ist sie Mittwoch oder Donnerstag da.


----------



## Einbecker41 (13. Februar 2021)

Scriptor schrieb:


> Also meine Sapphire 5700xt pulse wird für 650€ innerhalb der nächsten 2 Stunden abgeholt. Echt abgefahren. Bei ebay hätte ich mehr bekommen aber abzüglich der Gebühren usw ist der Preis für mich völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> Irgendwie komme ich mir schlecht vor.... der Preis liegt weit über dem ursprünglichen UVP.
> 
> ...


Da brauchst Dir garnicht schlecht vorkommen, wenn die Leute bereit sind das zu zahlen, dann sollen sie das halt eben. Gier frisst Hirn, jeder ist sein glückes schmied. Die Leute sind doch alt genug und sollten wissen was sie tun. Ich habe meine RX6800xt nitro+ bei Arlt am Samstag den 05.02 bestellt Mittwoch darauf war sie da. ging sehr fix. Denke auch das Amd die innerhalb einer Woche versendet. Wenn ich für meine so 6 bis 700Euro kriege habe ich für soviel mehrleistung noch nie so billig aufgerüstet, und das in dieser verrückten Zeit.


----------



## Pascal3366 (13. Februar 2021)

Scriptor schrieb:


> Also meine Sapphire 5700xt pulse wird für 650€ innerhalb der nächsten 2 Stunden abgeholt. Echt abgefahren. Bei ebay hätte ich mehr bekommen aber abzüglich der Gebühren usw ist der Preis für mich völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> Irgendwie komme ich mir schlecht vor.... der Preis liegt weit über dem ursprünglichen UVP.
> 
> ...


Schade für meine R9 290X bekomme ich nicht mehr wirklich viel


----------



## arthur95 (13. Februar 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Schade für meine R9 290X bekomme ich nicht mehr wirklich viel



naja 120-180 Euro sind derzeit schon drinnen!


----------



## Einbecker41 (13. Februar 2021)

Falls jemand ne Vega rumliegen hat ist jetzt der beste zeitpunkt das ding bei ebay abzustossen sind locker 500Euro drinn vorallem die Nitro bringt gut Cash.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Februar 2021)

Hokiru schrieb:


> aber mal eine ganz andere Fragen zu den 6800ern und der 6900er. Aktuell habe ich ein
> 750 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteil - laut Internet ist das so von 2013/2014. Hatte ich mir von Anfang an mit den 750Watt sehr stark dimensioniert (lief maximal auf 50-60%).
> Macht auch aktuell keine sichtbaren Probleme. Muss ich das trotzdem wegen des "hohen" Alters vorsorglich tauschen? Will vom System so auf 6800er + Ryzen 9 5900x gehen. Aber CPU und GPU eher auf etwas sparsamer statt OC betreiben.



Habe BeQuiet Dark Power PRO 11 zu 650 Watt
und die 6800XT zusammen mit RyZen 5600X
Alles Stock, also ca. 2300 Mhz die XT und alles im Grünen Bereich!


----------



## Rolk (13. Februar 2021)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Falls jemand ne Vega rumliegen hat ist jetzt der beste zeitpunkt das ding bei ebay abzustossen sind locker 500Euro drinn vorallem die Nitro bringt gut Cash.


Oh Mann, da wird es wirklich langsam Zeit meine Schätzlein in die Sklaverei zu verkaufen.

Edit: 
Die Preise der RX570 8GB sind auch durch die Decke gegangen, seit ich das letzte mal nachgesehen haben. Generell sind nur noch die Polaris 4GB Modelle in "normalen" Regionen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2021)

Verkauft was Ihr loswerden wollt, ein schlechtes Gewissen muss man da nicht haben. Diese Rumgeheule kann ich eh nicht nachvollziehen. Ja es ist ärgerlichd erzeit ohne Frage, aber es hilft auch niemanden da so einen Eiertanz drum zu machen.


----------



## arthur95 (13. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Verkauft was Ihr loswerden wollt, ein schlechtes Gewissen muss man da nicht haben. Diese Rumgeheule kann ich eh nicht nachvollziehen. Ja es ist ärgerlichd erzeit ohne Frage, aber es hilft auch niemanden da so einen Eiertanz drum zu machen.


genau, weil defacto muss man den "Gewinn" eh wieder für eine überteuerte Graka ausgeben.
Also eigentlich bleibt es sich dann gleich!


----------



## Hokiru (13. Februar 2021)

Die Preise sind schon krass, nur wird es denke ich noch sehr lange dauern, bis die Verfügbarkeit besser wird.
Die weltweite Nachfrage nach Chips, IC's, Controllern usw ist ja wirklich groß. 
Und wenn man die aktuelle Hardware gut los wird (vorher mit leichtem Verlust, jetzt mit dickem Plus) bleibts ja echt ziemlich gleich. 
Zumal dieses mal bei beiden Herstellern die UVP's aus Marketing echt niedrig angesetzt wurden.


----------



## Methusalem (13. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Verkauft was Ihr loswerden wollt, ein schlechtes Gewissen muss man da nicht haben. Diese Rumgeheule kann ich eh nicht nachvollziehen. Ja es ist ärgerlichd erzeit ohne Frage, aber es hilft auch niemanden da so einen Eiertanz drum zu machen.


Solange man weder als Käufer noch als Verkäufer gezwungen ist, diesen auf maximalen Gewinn zielenden Preishype mitzumachen, sehe ich die Sache sehr gelassen. 

Wenn ich mir angucke, für welche Beträge 4-5 Jahre alte Grafikkarten bspw. bei ebay so über den Tresen gehen...unglaublich.


----------



## Ericius161 (13. Februar 2021)

Ich behalte die alte Graka eigentlich immer, falls mit der aktuellen mal was ist, aber die Versuchung ist auf jeden Fall da. Der Technikmarkt ist aber allgemein total absurd momentan. Meine Lautsprecher, die ich mir letzten Sommer zugelegt habe, kosten aktuell auch 25% mehr und wenn ich den C32HG70 nicht als Zweitmonitor fürs Homeoffice nutzen würde, wäre er auch schon ohne großen Verlust weg. 

Aber zu RDNA2: 
Kann es sein, dass der RAM-Takt in Kombination mit den neuen Karten nicht mehr so große Auswirkungen hat? 
Ich habe das gerade mal spaßeshalber mit Forza Horizon getestet. 
Mit meiner 5700Xt und 3733MHZ RAM hatte ich immer gut 15 Frames mehr bei den Mindestfps, im Vergleich zu 3600MHz RAM-Takt. Bei den selben Timings und angepasstem IF natürlich.  
Mit der 6900xt scheint das gar keinen Unterschied zu machen. Ich hätte erwartet, dass das hier noch viel mehr zu spüren sein wird, weil die Karte die CPU ja viel mehr fordert. Liegt das an SAM oder so?


----------



## Einbecker41 (13. Februar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Ich behalte die alte Graka eigentlich immer, falls mit der aktuellen mal was ist, aber die Versuchung ist auf jeden Fall da. Der Technikmarkt ist aber allgemein total absurd momentan. Meine Lautsprecher, die ich mir letzten Sommer zugelegt habe, kosten aktuell auch 25% mehr und wenn ich den C32HG70 nicht als Zweitmonitor fürs Homeoffice nutzen würde, wäre er auch schon ohne großen Verlust weg.
> 
> Aber zu RDNA2:
> Kann es sein, dass der RAM-Takt in Kombination mit den neuen Karten nicht mehr so große Auswirkungen hat?
> ...


Eigentlich hatte ich das auch vor und meine alte nitro sollte in der Schublade verschwinden, aber so konnte ich der Verlockung nicht widerstehen sie bei ebay einzustellen, wenn man sieht das einige 5700er schon an der 900Euro marke kratzen. Da leg ich doch glatt 150steine druff und parke lieber ne zweite 6800er Nitro ins leergebliebene Fach.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Februar 2021)

Scriptor schrieb:


> Also meine Sapphire 5700xt pulse wird für 650€ innerhalb der nächsten 2 Stunden abgeholt. Echt abgefahren. Bei ebay hätte ich mehr bekommen aber abzüglich der Gebühren usw ist der Preis für mich völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> Irgendwie komme ich mir schlecht vor.... der Preis liegt weit über dem ursprünglichen UVP.
> 
> ...


EBay hat die letzten Wochen immer Aktionen mit 1-3€ verkaufsgebühren!


arthur95 schrieb:


> genau, weil defacto muss man den "Gewinn" eh wieder für eine überteuerte Graka ausgeben.
> Also eigentlich bleibt es sich dann gleich!


Nicht unbedingt, es gibt/gab Möglichkeiten neue Karten zur uvp abzugreifen. Sogar kurz nach dem Release, bei amd sowie Nvidia.


----------



## sifusanders (14. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, es gibt/gab Möglichkeiten neue Karten zur uvp abzugreifen. Sogar kurz nach dem Release, bei amd sowie Nvidia.


habe sowohl den 5900x, die 6800 als auch die 6900xt für UVP bekommen


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Februar 2021)

Wie gefährlich ist das MorePowerTool bitte für Lajen?


----------



## sifusanders (14. Februar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie gefährlich ist das MorePowerTool bitte für Lajen?


imho an sich garnicht. Gurdi hat ja einen guten Guide geschrieben, zudem kannst Du Dich an den Werten der Anderen hier orientieren. Natürlich solltest Du jetzt air cooled keine 380W ASIC reinjagen, aber auch dann sollte eigentlich nichts passieren, die GPU hat interne Schutzfunktionen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie gefährlich ist das MorePowerTool bitte für Lajen?


Mit gesundem Menschverstand ungefährlich.


----------



## Methusalem (14. Februar 2021)

So, hier meine 24/7 Einstellungen:

Leichtes UV auf 1050mV (-> auch TimeSpy und TD2 u.ä. sollen schließlich problemlos jederzeit durchlaufen können), Speicher auf 2100 MHz, GPU und alle anderen Einstellungen@Stock. Das reicht im Timespy dann für ~18900-19000 Grafikpunkte.

Im Vergleich zur VII ergibt das eine fast doppelt so hohe Leistung bei kaum hörbaren Lüftern auch bei größerer Last.

Dazu in vielen Spielen ein Framelimit auf 99 FPS und fertig.

Mehr braucht's nicht für mich.

PS: Wie erwartet hat sich die Leistung in X-Plane nur marginal in den da eher seltenen GPU-limitierten Momenten gebessert. Letzlich konnte ich von 2xSSAA auf 4x hochgehen, ohne an FPS zu verlieren. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, in X-Plane fliegt es sich jetzt etwas "runder", aber das müsste ich dann gelegentlich nochmal tiefergehend analysieren, um das durch Messungen vielleicht belegen zu können.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Februar 2021)

Unter 4K doch nicht oder etwa doch
Komme auf 17250 Punkte, dies wären nochmals 10% schneller bei Dir
Dann müsste die XT bei 26x0 Mhz dauerhaft laufen ... ?


----------



## Methusalem (14. Februar 2021)

Der "normale" Time Spy, afaik 2560x1440.

3DMark-Tests skalieren automatisch:



> Does my desktop resolution affect my 3DMark score?​
> 
> Each 3DMark benchmark is rendered at a fixed resolution regardless of hardware. This is the _rendering resolution_. The rendered frames are then scaled to fit your system's Windows _desktop resolution_. *This scaling has a negligible effect on the benchmark* in most cases, and scores are comparable regardless of the desktop resolution you use.
> 
> *Benchmark rendering resolution and Windows desktop display resolution are independent. *You don't need to have a 4K monitor to run a 4K benchmark like Time Spy Extreme or Fire Strike Ultra. The benchmark will render at 4K then scale the frames to your PC's desktop display resolution.



Die native Auflösung meines Monitors ist übrigens UWQHD.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2021)

19k klingen schon realistisch optimiert bei einer guten Custom.


----------



## Methusalem (14. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 19k klingen schon realistisch optimiert bei einer guten Custom.


Ist absolut machbar. 

Mit OC und viel Radau sind gut über 20000 Punkte möglich.


----------



## McZonk (14. Februar 2021)

What`s next? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methusalem (14. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> What`s next?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist schon verlockend...aber im Moment nicht so richtig weit oben auf der Prioritätenliste.

Vielleicht ein Projekt für den Sommer.


----------



## DARPA (14. Februar 2021)

Raytracing heizt ganz schön. Da ackert jedes Zahnrad im Chip ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Februar 2021)

Bei Metro, braucht es da ein Update des Games
Habe bereits durchgezockt, Reizen würde es mich dennoch mal anzusehen.


----------



## DARPA (14. Februar 2021)

Einfach in den Optionen aktivieren.


btw habt ihr gesehen, HWinfo zeigt mit aktuellem Patch eine etwas andere Vcore als Wattman an bzw. feinere Abstufungen.


----------



## Methusalem (14. Februar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Einfach in den Optionen aktivieren.
> 
> 
> btw habt ihr gesehen, HWinfo zeigt mit aktuellem Patch eine etwas andere Vcore als Wattman an bzw. feinere Abstufungen.


Bin grade mit meiner Cessna direkt ueber Groningen...guck ich mir nach der Landung mal an. 

Edit: Ja, bei mir zeigt es niedrigere Werte an (max . 1,006 V statt 1,050 V).


----------



## big-maec (14. Februar 2021)

Mal ein halbwegs vernünftiger Preis 1.289€.









						16GB ASRock Radeon RX 6900 XT Phantom Gaming Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 6900 XT
					

Radeon RX Serie von ASRock | 16GB ASRock Radeon RX 6900 XT Phantom Gaming Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 220 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Duvar (14. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> What`s next?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na zeig her was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## Ericius161 (14. Februar 2021)

Meh. Ich habe jetzt noch mal ein bisschen rumprobiert und obwohl das Setup im Alltag und beim Zocken bisher total stabil ist, sobald ich Prime und FurMark laufen lasse, geht der PC reproduzierbar aus, inklusive Bios-Reset. Wird dann demnächst  wohl doch n neues Netzteil 
Und dass obwohl die Graka nur 255 Watt Cpu-Draw hat, hätte ich nicht erwartet.
Reichen 750 Watt? 850 kosten momentan einfach mal das Doppelte


----------



## Downsampler (14. Februar 2021)

Ja is denn schon Weihnachten?
Schaut euch mal die Preise an:  https://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar

GPU´s der neuesten Generation und das 70 Euro billiger als bisher und Stückzahlen sind auch auf Lager. 

Gleich schlägts dreizehn! Wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal?


----------



## Arzila (14. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> EBay hat die letzten Wochen immer Aktionen mit 1-3€ verkaufsgebühren!
> 
> Nicht unbedingt, es gibt/gab Möglichkeiten neue Karten zur uvp abzugreifen. Sogar kurz nach dem Release, bei amd sowie Nvidia.


Ja aber die Angebote gibt's immer nur gegen Einladung. Also eigentlich nie wenn man es braucht, leider 🙃


----------



## drstoecker (15. Februar 2021)

Arzila schrieb:


> Ja aber die Angebote gibt's immer nur gegen Einladung. Also eigentlich nie wenn man es braucht, leider 🙃


Am besten immer dann „Schein Angebote“ erstellen auf 30 Tage dann haste einen Puffer wenn du in der Zeit was hast.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Februar 2021)

AMD SAM auf der Radeon RX 6800 XT im Test
					

AMD Smart Access Memory (SAM) auf Basis von PCIe Resizable Bar beschleunigt die Radeon RX 6800 XT auf Ryzen 5000 im Test zum Teil deutlich.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Februar 2021)

Sorry, ist zwar OT aber... ich muss es einfach loswerden:

Die Preise werden immer abstruser... die Karte hab ich vor 6...8 Wochen für 68,-€ gekauft, weil ich was zum testen mit Lukü brauchte... Heute bei MF:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Mining ist da glaube ich nicht so ganz das Thema...


----------



## Scriptor (15. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> EBay hat die letzten Wochen immer Aktionen mit 1-3€ verkaufsgebühren!
> 
> Nicht unbedingt, es gibt/gab Möglichkeiten neue Karten zur uvp abzugreifen. Sogar kurz nach dem Release, bei amd sowie Nvidia.



Ja aber war mir auch einfach zu viel Stress. Habe schon zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Beispiel Käufer behauptet im Nachgang das ding wäre defekt usw.... hat man nur Probleme.

So hat der Käufer die Karte nicht nur abgeholt, sondern auch in Action (Spiel gestartet usw...) gesehen.
Kurz das Ding unter seinen Augen ausgebaut und 650€ Bar bekommen.

War für mich wesentlich angenehmer vor allem auch unter dem Punkt das ich die Rechnung nicht habe und auch keine Originalverpackung.

Aber ja gebe dir recht, hätte wohl bei eBay diese Woche ca. 50-100€ mehr bekommen.


PS: Ich warte völlig verzweifelt auf die Versand Bestätigung seitens AMD. Hoffe da kommt heute noch was.... mein PC sieht nun so leer aus...


----------



## arthur95 (15. Februar 2021)

*Es wird giftig!*





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1361314788593332225

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. Februar 2021)

_With a taste of a poison paradise
I'm addicted to you
Don't you know that you're toxic? _

Bin ja mal auf den Preis gespannt. Also UVP, Straßenpreis wird eh jenseits von Gut und Böse sein


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Februar 2021)

Ich versteh jetzt den Trailer zu der Karte nicht!
Kommt die mit FFP2 Masken? Oder darf ich nur noch mit Maske an den Rechner wenn die Karte drin ist?


----------



## arthur95 (15. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich versteh jetzt den Trailer zu der Karte nicht!
> Kommt die mit FFP2 Masken? Oder darf ich nur noch mit Maske an den Rechner wenn die Karte drin ist?


Gasmaske ist dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big-maec (15. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich versteh jetzt den Trailer zu der Karte nicht!


Vielleicht ein neuer Weg um toxische Spieler loszuwerden :









						Adam Pawlowski: Der Umgang mit toxischen Spielern | gaming-grounds.de
					

Am heutigen Mittwoch setzt sich Adam 'Pawl' Pawlowski aktiv mit der Frage auseinander, wie man in Videospielen am besten mit toxischen Mit- und Gegenspielern umgeht. So ziemlich jeder Spieler…




					www.gaming-grounds.de


----------



## drstoecker (15. Februar 2021)

Scriptor schrieb:


> Ja aber war mir auch einfach zu viel Stress. Habe schon zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Beispiel Käufer behauptet im Nachgang das ding wäre defekt usw.... hat man nur Probleme.
> 
> So hat der Käufer die Karte nicht nur abgeholt, sondern auch in Action (Spiel gestartet usw...) gesehen.
> ...


Meine karte(n) die ich am 8. Dezember bestellt hatte gingen auch nicht direkt in den Versand. Bei meinen Kumpels allerdings direkt. Hatte daraufhin am 10. oder so ne email geschrieben und daraufhin oä gingen die am 14. in den Versand.


----------



## Falcony6886 (15. Februar 2021)

Ich habe bislang auch noch keine Versandbestätigung, wohl aber die komplette Auftragsbestätigung. Eilt jetzt auch nicht, aber Mitte der Woche wäre schon nice! In der Kurzübersicht steht bislang nur "FedEx Shipment".

Heute ist erstmal mein seit vier Monaten bestelltes "Spielzeug" von Thrustmaster für den neuen Flight Simulator und Star Wars Squadrons angekommen. Joysticks sind derzeit fast so rar wie Grafikkarten.


----------



## balticfoxx (15. Februar 2021)

Habe heute um 15:44 Uhr die Versandbestätigung der 6900xt aus dem letzten Drop von Donnerstag bekommen. 
16:30 Uhr kam dann die Zahlungsinformation (Rechnung) von Digital River. Was habe ich nur getan?!?


----------



## Xaphyr (15. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> AMD SAM auf der Radeon RX 6800 XT im Test
> 
> 
> AMD Smart Access Memory (SAM) auf Basis von PCIe Resizable Bar beschleunigt die Radeon RX 6800 XT auf Ryzen 5000 im Test zum Teil deutlich.
> ...


Was mir daran schleierhaft ist, ist wie es um Intel in Kombination mit AMD bestellt ist.
Die Rede ist immer von SAM (AMD CPU & AMD GPU) oder Resizable Bar (Intel CPU & nVidia GPU).
Von der Kombination Intel CPU und AMD GPU wird nie nirgends auch nur ein Wort erwähnt.


----------



## Ericius161 (15. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Was mir daran schleierhaft ist, ist wie es um Intel in Kombination mit AMD bestellt ist.
> Die Rede ist immer von SAM (AMD CPU & AMD GPU) oder Resizable Bar (Intel CPU & nVidia GPU).
> Von der Kombination Intel CPU und AMD GPU wird nie nirgends auch nur ein Wort erwähnt.


Was auch fehlt ist wie es mit Ryzen 3xxx und SAM aussieht. Im Text wird ja erwähnt, dass SAM. auch wenn es mitunter anders aussieht, wirklich nur mit den 6000ern funktioniert, auf die Prozessorseite wird aber  nicht eingegangen.


----------



## Falcony6886 (15. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> *Es wird giftig!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Direkt mal im Regal gekramt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sapphire Atomic Radeon HD 4890, ich meine auf weltweit 1000 Stück limitiert. Wird eigentlich mal Zeit für ein Retro-System!

Edit: Versandbestätigung der RX 6900 XT ist auch bei mir um 17.30 Uhr eingegangen!


----------



## Onkel-Rick (15. Februar 2021)

Yeah neuer persönlicher Bestwert.
Mal das ganze System auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht und konnte dadurch mehr OC geben.
100prozent Lüfter und gerade Mal 55 Grad....gar nicht Mal so schlecht für ne Luft gekühlte Karte in nem Mini Case. 


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## vinacis_vivids (15. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Was mir daran schleierhaft ist, ist wie es um Intel in Kombination mit AMD bestellt ist.
> Die Rede ist immer von SAM (AMD CPU & AMD GPU) oder Resizable Bar (Intel CPU & nVidia GPU).
> Von der Kombination Intel CPU und AMD GPU wird nie nirgends auch nur ein Wort erwähnt.


Intel muss sich da selbst an die Nase fassen. Haben jetzt noch mehr technischen Rückstand und es bleibt offen wie, wann oder ob die überhaupt nachlegen können. 

Ähnliches gilt für Nvidia. Jahrelang den low-lvl Zugriff auf ihre GPU mit "black box"-Wundertreiber verhindert und massenhaft fan-bois ohne nennenswerte technische Kenntnisse hochgezüchtet, die ein Haufen proprietäres Zeug hochjubeln, und sich selbst als non-plus-ultra hinzustellen.

Mal schauen was Nvidia mit dem Geld der Leute macht und in wieweit Firmware-Updates da helfen. Jahrelang haben die Tester Intel & Nvidia als Referenzsysteme benutzt und darauf hin Empfehlungen ausgesprochen, was der Laie kaufen sollte. Bin gespannt wie das weitergeht.

Für Intel-Besitzer sehe ich eher schwarz, weil deren hochgezüchteten Singel-Core IPC Prozessoren durch die Core-Limitierung auf 4C/8T oder 6C/6T wenig Reserven haben (Stichwort Zukunftssicherheit und so). Aber Hauptsache 5Ghz delided golden selekted 11,elf,11,elf 

Ganz dunkel sieht es ebenfalls für ältere Nvidia-GPU Besitzer aus. Ich meine, wenn ich Lederjacke bin, schlage ich einen extra Preisaufschlag und nenne es "Nvidia`s Gaming Bar" und verkaufe die neuen GPU`s nochmals teuer mit dem Verweis: "Du, pass mal auf, wir haben das Jahr 2021. Deine GPU ist alt, du musst aufrüsten und die was neues Kaufen."


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2021)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> Mal schauen was Nvidia mit dem Geld der Leute macht


ARM kaufen...


----------



## Downsampler (15. Februar 2021)

Höhö, der war gut, da glaub ich noch nicht dran...


----------



## arthur95 (15. Februar 2021)

interessante Stromanbindung

2x 8pin 1x 6pin

Sapphire RX 6900XT TOXIC









						Sapphire Radeon RX 6900 XT TOXIC to feature 8+8+6pin power connectors - VideoCardz.com
					

Sapphire RX 6000 TOXIC Series Sapphire confirms its upcoming TOXIC graphics card will feature three power connectors. The manufacturer’s Radeon RX 6000 series lineup will soon be updated with a third custom variant called TOXIC. Sapphire has not released the TOXIC model since Hawaii XT-based...




					videocardz.com


----------



## big-maec (16. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Was mir daran schleierhaft ist, ist wie es um Intel in Kombination mit AMD bestellt ist.
> Die Rede ist immer von SAM (AMD CPU & AMD GPU) oder Resizable Bar (Intel CPU & nVidia GPU).
> Von der Kombination Intel CPU und AMD GPU wird nie nirgends auch nur ein Wort erwähnt.


Das Internet ist doch voll mit SAM News und Howto´s Intel CPU und AMD GPU. PCGH hatte das in den News auch schon erwähnt. Ein Kollege hat das schon umgesetzt und es läuft.



vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> Intel muss sich da selbst an die Nase fassen. Haben jetzt noch mehr technischen Rückstand und es bleibt offen wie, wann oder ob die überhaupt nachlegen können.


Intel sind doch voll mit dabei. Bitte die News mal lesen.


----------



## Dota2 (16. Februar 2021)

Ich bin echt sowas von hin und her gerissen ob ich am Do bei der 6900xt zuschlagen soll...


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Februar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Das Internet ist doch voll mit SAM News und Howto´s Intel CPU und AMD GPU. PCGH hatte das in den News auch schon erwähnt. Ein Kollege hat das schon umgesetzt und es läuft.


Im Ernst? Dann liegt es wohl spezifisch an MSI, dass da noch nichts kam. Ich lese immer nur, dass es implementiert werden soll... Ich frag mal hier in der MSI Sektion nach. Hast du in der Zwischenzeit vielleicht mal nen Link oder drei?


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Februar 2021)

Habt ihr eine Ahnung, wieso ich dauernd einen zweiten Monitor im Gerätemanager habe, bzw. habt ihr das auch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deinstallieren bringt gar nichts, nach einem Reboot ist er wieder drauf.


----------



## RefleX-mrl (16. Februar 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab mich ein wenig mit dem manuellen OC im AMD Tool auseinandergesetzt (6800 XT Referenz) und bekomme nachstehende, überraschende Werte:

Firestrike Ultra mit 367W ASIC (viel zu hoch, oder?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Time Spy mit 350W ASIC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einstellungen im Radeon Software Center:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir erscheint das Leistungs-Tuning mit 15% zu hoch. Gestern hatte ich mit 10% einen Crash. Kann auch an der Voltage liegen. Dazu sei gesagt: Ich will die Karte nicht bis ans absolute Limit treiben, damit ich auch noch lange was davon habe. Wirken sich die Einstellungen massiv auf die Lebensdauer aus? Oder nur marginal bis gar nicht?

Sorry für die DAU-Fragen, aber irgendwie muss man ja mal ins Thema kommen


----------



## blautemple (16. Februar 2021)

350W Asic ist für Luft deutlich zu viel. Die Karte nuckelt da insgesamt über 400W


----------



## big-maec (16. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Im Ernst? Dann liegt es wohl spezifisch an MSI, dass da noch nichts kam. Ich lese immer nur, dass es implementiert werden soll... Ich frag mal hier in der MSI Sektion nach. Hast du in der Zwischenzeit vielleicht mal nen Link oder drei?



MSI Global hat das Bios für SAM aber Online( siehe link unten ). Ich habe mal nur für dich im News Archiv gewühlt und bin fündig geworden. (David Ney Autor  11.01.2021 um 11:22 Uhr )

Hier der Auszug und nur der wichtige Teil.  Der ganze Beitrag ist am Ende.


> ........ für unsere Tests kommt ein MSI Z490 Carbon Gaming WiFi zum Einsatz. Wir verwenden das Beta-BIOS mit der Version "7C73v172". Verbaut ist ein Intel Core i9-10900K und 32 GiB DDR4-4266-RAM. Als Grafikkarte kommt eine Referenzversion der RX 6800 XT zum Einsatz. Laut aktuellem Stand werden nur Radeon-Grafikkarten offiziell unterstützt.








						MSI MPG Z490 GAMING CARBON WIFI  ATX Gaming Motherboard - 10th Gen Intel Core, LGA 1200 Socket, DDR4, SLI/CF, Dual M.2 Slots, USB 3.2 Gen 2, Wi-Fi 6, DP/HDMI, Mystic Light
					

Powered by Intel 10th Gen Core processors, the MSI MPG Z490 GAMING CARBON WIFI inspired by the curves and shape of supercars offers colorful customization with Mystic Light RGB, is tuned for better performance by Core Boost, DDR4 Boost, Lightning USB 20G,




					www.msi.com
				












						PCI-Express Resizable BAR: RX 6800 XT mithilfe von Intel Core i9-10900K beschleunigt
					

Resizable BAR: PCGH verschafft Ihnen einen Überblick und hat getestet, was das Feature auf einem Core i9-10900K und einer 6800 XT von AMD leistet!




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Februar 2021)

Danke Thomas! Das Problem ist nur, dass für den Z390 (hätte ich vielleicht gleich dazu sagen sollen ) bisher nur für wenige Boards ein Bios Update zur Verfügung steht. Offenbar arbeiten die eine interne Prioritätenliste ab.


----------



## big-maec (16. Februar 2021)

Ich meine, mich Dunkel daran zu erinnern das für das Z390 nichts kommt.  Kann mich aber auch Irren. Da kann man nur abwarten oder im MSI Forum mal nachfragen ob was geplant ist.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Februar 2021)

MSI Global
					

Welcome to the MSI Global official site. We are the top Gaming gear provider.




					www.msi.com
				



Und für das MPG Z390 GAMING PLUS z.B. gibt es schon ein Update. Im MSI Forum warte ich noch auf Antwort.


----------



## Ericius161 (16. Februar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Das Internet ist doch voll mit SAM News und Howto´s Intel CPU und AMD GPU. PCGH hatte das in den News auch schon erwähnt. Ein Kollege hat das schon umgesetzt und es läuft.


In dem CB Artikel heißt es explizit, die Anzeige "großer Speicherbereich" sei "nur die halbe Wahrheit, denn auch auf einer Radeon-RX-5000-Grafikkarte findet man auf einem „SAM-System“ dort den Eintrag des erweiterten Speicherbereichs, Benchmarks zeigen jedoch keinerlei positive Auswirkungen bei einer Nicht-RDNA-2-Grafikkarte. Passend dazu weist ein von AMD der Redaktion zur Verfügung gestelltes Tool darauf hin, dass SAM auf einer Radeon RX 5000 nicht aktiv ist.

Nun könnte es natürlich sein, dass das Tool nur mit einer Radeon RX 6000 korrekt funktioniert, doch in Verbindung mit den Benchmark-Ergebnissen ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass der Geräte-Manager eine generelle Kompatibilität mit Resizable BAR bescheinigen kann, mehr aber auch nicht. So ist es denkbar, dass dieser zwar erkennt, dass die Hardware-Kette generell mit Resizable BAR umgehen kann, doch solange der Grafikkarten-Treiber nicht das finale „Go“ erteilt, gibt es dann eben doch kein Resizable BAR. Und genau diesen Schritt scheint der Geräte-Manager nicht mitzubekommen."

Dementsprechend sind die ganzen How-Tos und "funktioniert weil großer Speichebereich" -Tabellen hinfällig.
Und es sagt halt nichts darüber aus, ob CPUs auch ähnlich beschränkt sind. Also ob bei einem Ryzen 3xxx SAM auch nur scheinbar, aber gar nicht tatsächlich aktiv ist.


----------



## Dudelll (16. Februar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> In dem CB Artikel heißt es explizit, die Anzeige "großer Speicherbereich" sei "nur die halbe Wahrheit, denn auch auf einer Radeon-RX-5000-Grafikkarte findet man auf einem „SAM-System“ dort den Eintrag des erweiterten Speicherbereichs, Benchmarks zeigen jedoch keinerlei positive Auswirkungen bei einer Nicht-RDNA-2-Grafikkarte. Passend dazu weist ein von AMD der Redaktion zur Verfügung gestelltes Tool darauf hin, dass SAM auf einer Radeon RX 5000 nicht aktiv ist.
> 
> Nun könnte es natürlich sein, dass das Tool nur mit einer Radeon RX 6000 korrekt funktioniert, doch in Verbindung mit den Benchmark-Ergebnissen ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass der Geräte-Manager eine generelle Kompatibilität mit Resizable BAR bescheinigen kann, mehr aber auch nicht. So ist es denkbar, dass dieser zwar erkennt, dass die Hardware-Kette generell mit Resizable BAR umgehen kann, doch solange der Grafikkarten-Treiber nicht das finale „Go“ erteilt, gibt es dann eben doch kein Resizable BAR. Und genau diesen Schritt scheint der Geräte-Manager nicht mitzubekommen."
> 
> ...


Sam mit nem 3600er bringt tatsächlich teilweise deutliche Verbesserungen der FPS. Hab ich getestet mit ner 6900xt.

Zumindest bei den cpus braucht man also nicht zwingend einen 5000er um von SAM zu profitieren, kann aber natürlich sein das die Gewinne mit einer entsprechenden CPU noch höher ausfallen könnten. Bei gpus hab ich allerdings noch keine Serie außer der 6000er gesehen die profitiert.


----------



## big-maec (16. Februar 2021)

Zumindest kann mein Kollege das bestätigen, das MSI Z490 Carbon Gaming WiFi mit einem I7-10700K und einer Asus 6800XT läuft mit SAM.


----------



## blautemple (16. Februar 2021)

Mit meinem 10900K + Maximus XII Hero + 6900XT läuft es auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (16. Februar 2021)

Ich habe bei meinem ryzen 7 3700x mit einer rx 6800 auch mal bei Doom eternal die fps mit Sam an und aus verglichen. Ohne Sam waren es 227 fps und mit Sam an waren es 230 fps. Aber immerhin ein Plus


----------



## Dudelll (16. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem ryzen 7 3700x mit einer rx 6800 auch mal bei Doom eternal die fps mit Sam an und aus verglichen. Ohne Sam waren es 227 fps und mit Sam an waren es 230 fps. Aber immerhin ein Plus


In sottr und Forza merkt man deutlichere Gewinne. Bzw. Sollte man ein deutlicheres Plus bemerken wenn sam wirklich läuft.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2021)

Auch die NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3000 Serie besitzt eine Hotspot-Temperatur! Erste Messungen und der Vergleich mit AMD | igor´sLAB
					

Sagen wir es mal so: es hätte uns eigentlich alle verwundert, wenn NVIDIA diesen Hotspot-Messwert nicht auch nutzen würde. Nur ist die nutzbare Schnittstelle für die gängige Drittanbietersoftware…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Nordbadener (16. Februar 2021)

Auch hier keine Probleme mit resizable Bar. Gute Arbeit von Gigabyte!


----------



## McZonk (16. Februar 2021)

Das Teil bockt ja schon ziemlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ericius161 (16. Februar 2021)

105 Grad der Ram bei den Grünen. Autsch xD


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2021)

@McZonk Ja für Tweaker sind die Karten wirklich in alle Richtungen wirklich sehr interessant.



Ericius161 schrieb:


> 105 Grad der Ram bei den Grünen. Autsch xD


Finde ich auch recht krass. Bestätigt auch meine Messungen mit den 3090ern die ich hatte.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (17. Februar 2021)

Bis 20grad Unterschied ist okay?
Ich habe fast 30grad Differenz zwischen Edge und hotspot... heißt das jetzt mein kühler sitzt nicht ordentlich auf?
Oder ist das ganz normal bei UV?

Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2021)

Bei UV sollte die Differenz eigentlich sinken. 30 Grad sind aber auch kein Beinbruch bei den Radeons.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. Februar 2021)

Hm. Ich daddel gerade HZD auf 4k/60 Ultra, meine Differenz liegt bei ziemlich exakt 10°C (~68°C GPU, ~78°C Mem & Hotspot).


----------



## big-maec (17. Februar 2021)

30 Grad Unterschied habe ich nur wenn der Kühlkörper sehr warm wird. Bei guter Kühlung habe ich eine kleinere Differenz.


----------



## Falcony6886 (17. Februar 2021)

Da ist so ein Paket angekommen heute... Muss ich gleich mal reinschauen!


----------



## arthur95 (17. Februar 2021)

Sapphire Toxic

360er AIO









						SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 6900XT TOXIC features AIO cooling with 360mm radiator - VideoCardz.com
					

Sapphire Radeon RX 6000 TOXIC pictured We have the first renders of the new Sapphire TOXIC graphics card.  As we suspected, the card features an AIO cooling solution. Similarly to other enthusiast graphics, such as EVGA RTX 3090 KINGPIN, the Sapphire TOXIC will feature a 360mm radiator. This is...




					videocardz.com


----------



## gecan (17. Februar 2021)

viel zu viel zeit gelassen und warscheinlich der preis auch unermesslich hoch im vergleich zur ref.  

zum glück bin ich mit der ref model von amd, sowas von big mega zufrieden und glücklich !!!


----------



## McZonk (17. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> 360er AIO


Bei _dem_ Powertarget ist das aber auch das absolute Minimum


----------



## arthur95 (17. Februar 2021)

Anscheinend kündigt sich eine 6800 8gb an.
ev. GDDR6 Mangel und um preislich 3070 unterbieten zu können!





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1362074107563671555

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2021)

Krass 360er Radi iss schon was.
Von einer 8GHB 6800er halte ich nichts, aber die grünen stehen drauf also warum nicht anbieten. Empfehlen würde ich so eine Karte nicht mehr oberhalb von FHD.


----------



## Ericius161 (17. Februar 2021)

Alter wtf, ich habe für meine 5700Xt so viele Anfragen wie sie Minuten online ist. Irre.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Februar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Alter wtf, ich habe für meine 5700Xt so viele Anfragen wie sie Minuten online ist. Irre.


Denk dran nicht unter 900€ abgeben!


----------



## Ericius161 (17. Februar 2021)

Mir hat tatsächlich schon jemand 900 geboten, was aber offensichtlich mega unseriös ist. Genauso wie locker die Hälfte der Kaufangebote. Und in den Spiegel könnte ich dann auch nicht mehr gucken, reicht schon die für Neupreis weg zu geben, auch wenn sie noch keine zwei Jahre alt ist. 
Also wenn man bereit ist seine alte Karte weg zu geben, sind die Preise für ne neue ja fast schon moderat...


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (18. Februar 2021)

Gestern kam meine RX6900XT aus dem letzten AMD Drop vom Donnerstag. Das AMD Referenzdesign ist wirklich massiv verarbeitet, kein Vergleich zu meiner Powercolour RX6800 Fighter. Und sie legt echt nochmal eine ordentliche Schippe Leistung drauf und das selbst bei meinem Ryzen 7 3700x in 1440p. Bin echt angetan von der Karte.

Kann mir jemand sagen welche minimalen Volt bei einer RX 6900XT selbst der schlechteste Chip Problemlos mitmacht?


----------



## Falcony6886 (18. Februar 2021)

Ich habe es gestern dann doch noch geschafft, die Karte im Zweitrechner in Betrieb zu nehmen und bin begeistert. Alleine das Unboxing hat mich wirklich richtig geflasht. Die RTX 3090 Founders Edition war schon der Hammer, aber AMD übertrifft selbst das noch! Die komplette Verpackung gleicht mehr einem Schrein für die Karte und alleine die "Inschrift" zu Team-Red - ein Traum! Der erste 3DMark Run war dann auch völlig im Rahmen, denke ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt ist mein kleiner Red Devil fertig und bis auf das geplante Intel-Micro-ATX Projekt sind die Hardwarekäufe dann hoffentlich durch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ein hübsches kleines System geworden:

Ryzen 7 5800X
MSI MAG CoreLiquid 240R
MSI MAG B550M Mortar Wifi
G.Skill Trident Z RGB 32 GB DDR4-3600 CL16-16-16-36
AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT
Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB (und weitere SSDs/HDDs)
Enermax MaxTytan 1250W
Fractal Design Define Mini C

Heute Abend wird die kleine Höllenmaschine dann mal beim Zocken getestet! 

Persönlich bin ich sowohl von Nvidia, als auch von AMD total beeindruckt. Beide Referenkarten finde ich sensationell, optisch hübsch und top verarbeitet. Optisch ist die RTX 3090 für mich die absolut schönste Karte am Markt - aber das ist natürlich subjektiv. Allerdings finde ich auch die RX 6900 XT mehr als gelungen und die Karte fühlt sich genauso wertig an!


----------



## BilboFlauschIhn (18. Februar 2021)

BaMichi schrieb:


> Na dann, ich habe die einschlägige Literatur dazu gelesen und dort scheint keine Technik überlegen bzw. unterlegen zu sein. Das ist einfach Standardkost. Wie die Anisotrope Filterung seit GCN keine Beachtung mehr bekommt, da auf beiden IHVs ident.
> 
> Kannst du ein Vergleichsbild hochladen, oder hast du welche gespeichert, wenn du kürzlich eine 3080 hattest?
> Ich habe momentan leider keine AMD Grafikkarte da, ansonsten würde ich es eben probieren.
> Lass uns doch Bilder aus Metro Exodus miteinander vergleichen, ich möchte das bessere Downsampling auf der AMD gerne sehen, da ich es nicht glaube.



Das Problem mit AF kann ich bestätigen. (Rx6800XT) In Warzone bekam ich regelrecht Augenkrebs. Hab dann schnell wieder die GTX1070 eingebaut und siehe da, AF greift. 2021 und AMD schafft es nicht einmal eine funktionierende AF Schaltung bei neueren Spielen im Treiber zu implentieren. Bietet das Spiel keine Schaltung an oder ist die Filtering unzureichend hat man mit AMD seinen Spaß.


----------



## rumpeLson (18. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Gestern kam meine RX6900XT aus dem letzten AMD Drop vom Donnerstag. Das AMD Referenzdesign ist wirklich massiv verarbeitet, kein Vergleich zu meiner Powercolour RX6800 Fighter. Und sie legt echt nochmal eine ordentliche Schippe Leistung drauf und das selbst bei meinem Ryzen 7 3700x in 1440p. Bin echt angetan von der Karte.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen welche minimalen Volt bei einer RX 6900XT selbst der schlechteste Chip Problemlos mitmacht?


Hey wie spannend! Meine  Referenz 6900 XT kam gestern ebenfalls an und konnte meine 6800 Fighter ersetzen  

Der Sprung ist ganz gut spürbar, die 6800 ist aber auch schon verdammt schnell. 

Mit dem Undervolting probier ich aktuell noch rum. Gestern hab ich die maximale Voltage per MPT auf 1025 begrenzt, den Takt dann im Wattman auf 2400 gesetzt und den Voltage Slider auf 1000. Mit etwas höherem Takt hatte ich einen Crash.


----------



## Pippinderkurze (18. Februar 2021)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Mit dem Undervolting probier ich aktuell noch rum. Gestern hab ich die maximale Voltage per MPT auf 1025 begrenzt, den Takt dann im Wattman auf 2400 gesetzt und den Voltage Slider auf 1000. Mit etwas höherem Takt hatte ich einen Crash



Ich bin noch etwas unsicher mit der Nutzung des MPT. Meinst du mit "maximale Voltage" hier GFX oder SoC?
Und auf vieviel realen Takt kommst du bei deinem Setting?


----------



## rumpeLson (18. Februar 2021)

@Pippinderkurze 
Ich meinte die GFX Voltage. Die SOC Voltage hatte ich aber auch auf 1000 mv reduziert. Bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher, ob das MPT der ideale Weg ist. Selbst bei 1025 mv für den GFX renn ich noch knapp ins Powerlimit. Heute Abend und insbesondere am WE wird weiter getestet


----------



## arthur95 (18. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jBrmhIB79Io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Im neuen ComputerBase GPU-Index überholt eine 6900XT (SAM on) eine 3090 in FHD und WQHD, nur in 4k muss sie sich geschlagen geben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						AMD Radeon & Nvidia GeForce im Benchmark-Vergleich 2021: Testergebnisse im Detail
					

Grafikkarten 2021 im Test: Testergebnisse im Detail / Benchmarks in 1.920 × 1.080 / Die einzelnen Spiele zeigen teils große Unterschiede




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Denk dran nicht unter 900€ abgeben!


Wenn ich meine für den Preis verticken könnte/würde, dann würde ich mir auch eine 6900XT im Drop holen. Ist ja dann praktisch für umsonst 
Allerdings kann ich heute nicht, muss Prüfung schreiben. Hasse das am Nachmittag/Abend


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Februar 2021)

@G0NZ0 Also wirklich! Du bist auch um keine Ausrede verlegen...... "Ich muss zum Sport".... "Ich muss Prüfung schreiben".... was kommt denn als nächstes? Ich hab ein Real-Life? Also da kann ich nur vor warnen! Da gibts die Todesseuche!


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Real-Life? Also da kann ich nur vor warnen! Da gibts die Todesseuche!


Da kann ich dich beruhigen. Abgesehen von Training und Prüfung hab ich mein Leben ganz dem AMD-Drop verschrieben.


----------



## Mottekus (18. Februar 2021)

Tacho zusammen?

wie siehts denn aus, ist der AMD-Drop jetzt regelmäßig Donnerstags? Dann würde ich es heute nochmal probieren.


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. Februar 2021)

Die letzten Wochen war es immer Donnerstag zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr. Würde also auch auf heute tippen


----------



## Mottekus (18. Februar 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Die letzten Wochen war es immer Donnerstag zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr. Würde also auch auf heute tippen


Danke für die zügige Antwort. Dann lass ich mal die F5-Taste glühen. Irgendwelche Tipps um den Kauf selbst zu beschleunigen? Eher Kreditkarte oder Paypal ?


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. Februar 2021)

Kreditkarte besitze ich nicht, da kann ich dir nichts dazu sagen. Paypal vorher einloggen (und auch immer wieder refreshen wegen Timeout), das spart ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## Mottekus (18. Februar 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Kreditkarte besitze ich nicht, da kann ich dir nichts dazu sagen. Paypal vorher einloggen (und auch immer wieder refreshen wegen Timeout), das spart ein paar Sekunden.


Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. Februar 2021)

Hoffst du auf nen besseren Chip?^^


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Hoffst du auf nen besseren Chip?^^


Nope, auf einen Kühler der vernünftig aufsitzt^^


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. Februar 2021)

Achso, RMA also?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Februar 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> ...hab ich mein Leben ganz dem AMD-Drop verschrieben.



Sehr vorbildlich! 

@Duvar Waren deine Temps so grottig???


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Februar 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich heute nicht, muss Prüfung schreiben. Hasse das am Nachmittag/Abend


Hmmm... um hier rumzurofeln reichts aber. Du willst die Karte ja gar nicht wirklich!


----------



## Pascal3366 (18. Februar 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine für den Preis verticken könnte/würde, dann würde ich mir auch eine 6900XT im Drop holen. Ist ja dann praktisch für umsonst
> Allerdings kann ich heute nicht, muss Prüfung schreiben. Hasse das am Nachmittag/Abend


ich schreibe jetzt gleich auch ne prüfung


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Sehr vorbildlich!
> 
> @Duvar Waren deine Temps so grottig???


Im Vergleich zu anderen Referenz Karten ja und zwar deutlich.
Die Karte hat sich aber unglaublich gut undervolten lassen, na ja wat solls...


----------



## Dudelll (18. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu anderen Referenz Karten ja und zwar deutlich.
> Die Karte hat sich aber unglaublich gut undervolten lassen, na ja wat solls...


Und das lassen die als rma Grund durchgehen oO ? Ich meine die Karte lief doch trotzdem ohne Probleme.


----------



## Dota2 (18. Februar 2021)

echt? ab 17:00 Uhr erst? ich dachte immer so ab 16:00 Uhr?!


----------



## McZonk (18. Februar 2021)

So, gerade mal noch was für meine Chanchen nachher tun (Achtung, der Post enhält Ironie - *SCNR* )


Mottekus schrieb:


> Tacho zusammen?
> 
> wie siehts denn aus, ist der AMD-Drop jetzt regelmäßig Donnerstags? Dann würde ich es heute nochmal probieren.


Äh ja, also der Drop ist immer Dienstags, Dienstags 13:37 Uhr!


----------



## Rolk (18. Februar 2021)

Dota2 schrieb:


> echt? ab 17:00 Uhr erst? ich dachte immer so ab 16:00 Uhr?!


Ohne Gewähr, aber so früh war glaube ich höchstens mal der Nvidiashop dran.


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Und das lassen die als rma Grund durchgehen oO ? Ich meine die Karte lief doch trotzdem ohne Probleme.


RMA? Hab die für 1300€ vk 
Ne Spaß, natürlich ist es ein RMA Grund, wenn andere GPUs bei 90°C bleiben und meine auf 110°C hochballert mit selben Settings und dann natürlich brutal runter taktet.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Februar 2021)

@McZonk ... Da musst du schon früher austehen! 



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Heute Abend so zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr soll übrigens ein Komet ganz dicht über Europa hinwegfliegen.... Aus dem Schweif bröselt pures Gold auf die Erde!
> Da solltet ihr alle mal vor die Tür gehen und einen Regenschirm umgekehrt nach oben halten! Bei den Hardwarepreisen heutzutage!!
> Ich weiss das von einem Freund bei der NASA! Echt!! Ich schwör!! Die NASA möchte nicht das du von diesem Trick erfährst!
> Also lasst euch diese einmalige Gelegenheit nicht entgehen!!




Donnerstag? 17:15Uhr?? Wo ist denn eigentlich der Drop-Meister ?? Gibts heute keine Infos dazu??


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Februar 2021)

Der Drop ist gelutscht


----------



## Dota2 (18. Februar 2021)

schon alle am f5 hämmern? 3


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Februar 2021)

Ich genieße meine 6800 XT in HZD


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich genieße meine 6800 XT in HZD



Kann hier die Moderation mal endlich einschreiten??


----------



## arthur95 (18. Februar 2021)

Heute gibts wsl wieder einen Drop!
*
EDIT 6900XT KAUFEN!!!*

6900XT mit ziemlicher Sicherheit, da die Fehlermeldung bei diesem Link schon weg ist:
https://shop.amd.com/store?Action=buy&Locale=de_DE&ProductID=5458374200&SiteID=amd&clearCart=true

6800XT
https://shop.amd.com/store?Action=buy&Locale=de_DE&ProductID=5458374100&SiteID=amd&clearCart=true

6800
https://shop.amd.com/store?Action=buy&Locale=de_DE&ProductID=5458374000&SiteID=amd&clearCart=true


----------



## Falcony6886 (18. Februar 2021)

6900 XT ist verfügbar!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Februar 2021)

Bei mir nicht 

Jetzt!

..und schon wieder weg? geht nicht mehr in den Warenkorb!


----------



## BigYundol (18. Februar 2021)

Ich kann nur USA als Land auswählen, yay


----------



## McZonk (18. Februar 2021)

Der Shop ist und bleibt interessant - dieses Mal sehe ich nämlich auch nix Verfügbares.

Edit: jetzt bei mir auch die 6900XT sichtbar (17:40)


----------



## arthur95 (18. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht


nutze meinen LINK!!!

https://shop.amd.com/store?Action=buy&Locale=de_DE&ProductID=5458374200&SiteID=amd&clearCart=true

EDIT: GEHT NICHT MEHR!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (18. Februar 2021)

Ich könnte eine 6900xt kaufen, ist paypal-bestätigt. Aber ich cill eine 6800XT:..


----------



## Dota2 (18. Februar 2021)

und wieder bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich kaufen soll


----------



## Hokiru (18. Februar 2021)

Danke fürs Schreiben Falcony6886, ich habe eine 6900XT !


----------



## HairforceOne (18. Februar 2021)

Ich hab auch ne Bestellung für ne 6900XT durchbekommen. - Eigentlich wollte ich ne 6800XT aber fu*k it. Das ist mir jetzt SO egal. xD

Jetzt nur noch auf die Mail warten mit der Bestätigung...


----------



## Norkzlam (18. Februar 2021)

Habe eine Mitteilung "Vielen Dank für ihre Bestellung" aber noch nichts im Mail Postfach, bin nervös.

Eigentlich ist mir das Ding zu teuer, aber ich red mir das jetzt mit dem Gebrauchtwert meiner Vega schön.


----------



## arthur95 (18. Februar 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Habe eine Mitteilung "Vielen Dank für ihre Bestellung" aber noch nichts im Mail Postfach, bin nervös.


muss bald kommen! Glückwunsch!

Habt ihr meinen Link verwendet oder auf der Homepage von AMD selber?


----------



## BigYundol (18. Februar 2021)

Naja wenigstens eine 6900XT im Warenkorb zum Anschauen. Aber nix zu bestellen, wenn man sein Land nicht auswählen darf... 



arthur95 schrieb:


> muss bald kommen! Glückwunsch!
> 
> Habt ihr meinen Link verwendet oder auf der Homepage von AMD selber?



Da kam bei mir immer nur "Ihr Warenkorb ist leer"


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Februar 2021)

Keine Chance... Heute musste ich bei JEDEM Versuch dieses Bildchen-Klicken machen... alle Bilder mit Taxis.... Ampeln... Fahrrädern... Karte im Warenkorb keine Checkout möglich


----------



## arthur95 (18. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Keine Chance... Heute musste ich bei JEDEM Versuch dieses Bildchen-Klicken machen... alle Bilder mit Taxis.... Ampeln... Fahrrädern... Karte im Warenkorb keine Checkout möglich


hast du es mit meinem Link versucht?


----------



## HairforceOne (18. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> muss bald kommen! Glückwunsch!
> 
> Habt ihr meinen Link verwendet oder auf der Homepage von AMD selber?



Dito, Karte als eigenen Link aufgehabt und da stand dann "In den Warenkorb" und ich hab hier halb meine Maus aus dem Fenster geworfen so schnell bin ich über das Mousepad geschleudert um auf den Checkout Button zu klicken. 

Zweiter Tab mit bereits angemeldeten PayPal war auch offen, damit keine Passwortabfrage kam.



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Habe eine Mitteilung "Vielen Dank für ihre Bestellung" aber noch nichts im Mail Postfach, bin nervös.
> 
> Eigentlich ist mir das Ding zu teuer, aber ich red mir das jetzt mit dem Gebrauchtwert meiner Vega schön.



Gleiches Spiel bei mir. - Vega 56, die ich selber erst seit 4 Tage habe geht dann für nen guten Kurs weiter. - Und wenn ich ggf. jemanden finde, der seine Custom 6800XT gegen meine 6900XT tauscht wäre ich dafür auch Bereit.

Zumindest in einem Umfeld wo ich bzgl. Garantie vertrauen haben kann, das ich das über ihn abwickeln kann. Garantieübertrag ist ja nicht.

Aktuell ist bei mir auch wieder ein Beispiel, warum die Aussage "Hat noch Garantie" bei Gebrauchtkauf echt Witzlos ist.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Februar 2021)

@arthur95  Nein, in deinem Link wurde mir immer nur "nicht verfügbar" angezeigt...   Im normalen Shop stand sie verfügbar.... in den Warenkorb... und kein Checkout... trotz vorheriger Anmeldung in Paypal... Dieses Drecks-Captcha bei jedem Versuch...


----------



## arthur95 (18. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @arthur95  Nein, in deinem Link wurde mir immer nur "nicht verfügbar" angezeigt...   Im normalen Shop stand sie verfügbar.... in den Warenkorb... und kein Checkout... trotz vorheriger Anmeldung in Paypal... Dieses Drecks-Captcha bei jedem Versuch...


komisch, ich konnte sicher 1-3 Minuten auf den Link klicken und hatte dann die 6900er im Warenkorb --siehe vorigen Post. Konnte auch Land ändern!
mhm Schade


----------



## Hokiru (18. Februar 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Dito, Karte als eigenen Link aufgehabt und da stand dann "In den Warenkorb" und ich hab hier halb meine Maus aus dem Fenster geworfen so schnell bin ich über das Mousepad geschleudert um auf den Checkout Button zu klicken.
> 
> Zweiter Tab mit bereits angemeldeten PayPal war auch offen, damit keine Passwortabfrage kam.


Glückwunsch HairforceOne ich habe auch eine bekommen .
Bin gespannt, wann wir die Mails kriegen


----------



## Norkzlam (18. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> muss bald kommen! Glückwunsch!
> 
> Habt ihr meinen Link verwendet oder auf der Homepage von AMD selber?



Ist immer noch nicht da. Und auch noch nichts von PayPal. Nicht das doch was schiefgegangen ist...
Habe den Link aus dem Luxx benutzt, der ja vermutlich  mit deinem identisch ist.


----------



## HairforceOne (18. Februar 2021)

Ach btw.: Vielleicht interessant zu wissen.

Wenn das Referenz-Design mal in die RMA muss und man die Karte über eBay Kleinanzeigen oder sonst wo gekauft hat.

Die Ersatzkarte geht bei AMD an den *Erstkäufer. *Aktuell habe ich im Freundeskreis so einen Fall. Zum Glück innerhalb der Clique, von daher nicht so wild aber der Zweitbesitzer kann die ganze RMA anmelden, die Ersatzkarte geht aber an den Rechnungsempfänger.


----------



## BigYundol (18. Februar 2021)

Weiss jemand wo man reklamieren kann, dass die Shipping-Seite fehlerhaft ist?
Finde da auf dem AMD-Shop irgendwie nichts Nützliches, ausser dass es nun auf der Shipping-Seite meckert, man solle sich beim Webseitenadministrator melden


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Februar 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Ach btw.: Vielleicht interessant zu wissen.
> 
> Wenn das Referenz-Design mal in die RMA muss und man die Karte über eBay Kleinanzeigen oder sonst wo gekauft hat.
> 
> Die Ersatzkarte geht bei AMD an den *Erstkäufer. *Aktuell habe ich im Freundeskreis so einen Fall. Zum Glück innerhalb der Clique, von daher nicht so wild aber der Zweitbesitzer kann die ganze RMA anmelden, die Ersatzkarte geht aber an den Rechnungsempfänger.


Da muss dann aber was schief gelaufen sein, bei meinem Ryzen 5900X RMA Fall musste ich für die Rücksendung der Tausch CPU nochmal extra ein Formular ausfüllen mir meiner Adresse...


----------



## HairforceOne (18. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Da muss dann aber was schief gelaufen sein, bei meinem Ryzen 5900X RMA Fall musste ich für die Rücksendung der Tausch CPU nochmal extra ein Formular ausfüllen mir meiner Adresse...



Okay gut zu wissen.
Genau kann ich es dir auch nicht sagen, ich habs nur mitbekommen.

Da gab es keine Rückfrage oder sowas zu neue Versandadresse, die Ersatz 6800XT wurde an den Erstkäufer geschickt und done.


Noch warte ich auch auf meine Mail. - Bei PayPal taucht der Vorgang auf, allerdings noch als "Pending"...
Eigentlich fast schon "traurig" wie nervös ich hier gerade wegen einem materiellen Luxusartikel bin.


----------



## Hokiru (18. Februar 2021)

Schaut mal in eure Mail, ich habe schon eine Bestellbestätigung für die 6900XT bekommen


----------



## Scriptor (18. Februar 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen die eine 6900er ergattern konnten.
Warte eben noch ob 6800er noch reinkommen. Konnte zwar für mich ne 6900er schon letzte Woche ergattern aber Frau Ihr PC will auch aufgerüstet werden.

Btw.
Ich bin ja echt begeistert von der 6900er wie Effizient die läuft. Ganz großes Kino, und das schon ohne das ich da irgendwas eingestellt habe.


----------



## McZonk (18. Februar 2021)

AMD scheint aber echt einen absoluten Killer-Fertigungsprozess zu haben. Das sind ja zu 99% XTX-Chips, die da rausfallen. (Achtung: Sarkasmus)


----------



## HairforceOne (18. Februar 2021)

Hokiru schrieb:


> Schaut mal in eure Mail, ich habe schon eine Bestellbestätigung für die 6900XT bekommen


Bei mir ist noch Sense.
Bei PayPal sehe ich meinen Kauf aber im Postfach ist noch nichts...

Ich hoffe mal, dass das einfach nur was dauert. Oder mein Mailserver halt mal wieder Montag auf nem Donnerstag.


----------



## Scriptor (18. Februar 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Bei mir ist noch Sense.
> Bei PayPal sehe ich meinen Kauf aber im Postfach ist noch nichts...
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, dass das einfach nur was dauert. Oder mein Mailserver halt mal wieder Montag auf nem Donnerstag.



Wenn es in Paypal siehst ist alles gut. Habe letzte Woche die Mail auch erst 2-3 Stunden später bekommen.

Hat jemand seine AMD Glaskugel an. Würde gerne kurz auf Toilette, habe aber das Gefühl das dann der Dropp der 6800er kommt


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Februar 2021)

@Scriptor 1. Der Drops ist für heute gelutscht! 2. Wenn ich deinen Nick hier lese muss ich immer an "Masters of the Universe" denken... Skeletor und so...


----------



## Dota2 (18. Februar 2021)

Ich find es halt echt schwach das immer nur 6900XT verfügbar sind und 6800/6800XT im Grunde nicht über AMD beziehbar sind (zumindest für mich)


----------



## Scriptor (18. Februar 2021)

@0ldN3rd stimmt daran habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht gedacht.
Eigentlich kommt der Name aus dem Tabletop Spiel Warhammer 40k. Zumindest an das dachte ich damals....
https://wh40k-de.lexicanum.com/wiki/Scriptor

Verdammt jetzt hätte ich wieder bock die  alten Platten usw auszugraben.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Februar 2021)

Das ist einfach eine lächerliche Farce. Die sollten dieses peinliche Schauspiel beenden.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Februar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist einfach eine lächerliche Farce. Die sollten dieses peinliche Schauspiel beenden.


Ja, so langsam wird es wirklich albern... Hab heute mehr Probleme im Shop gehabt, wie die letzten beiden Donnerstage... hat natürlich wieder nix gegeben... und gefühlt war der Zauber heute noch schneller wieder vorbei wie letzte Woche... 

Also ich mache mir da grad keine großen Hoffnungen mehr an eine 6900XT zum fairen Kurs zu kommen, die dazu auch noch in de WaKü bastelbar ist... für die CustomKarten gibts glaub immer noch keine Blöcke... wobei ich auch bisschen behämmert bin, aber keine 1500+ für ne GPU hinlege...


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2021)

Glückwunsch an alle die was abgreifen konnten. Hoffe ihr bekommt alle gute Chips die auch gut was mitmachen.
Drücke euch die Daumen. Schaut auch in den Spamordner bei euren Emails.


----------



## Dota2 (18. Februar 2021)

@0ldN3rd wenn ich wüsste, dass du sie für 1000 sicher nimmst würde ich dir ohne Probleme eine kaufen, ich hätte bisher jede Woche kaufen können will nur nicht drauf sitzen bleiben


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schaut auch in den Spamordner bei euren Emails.


Guter Hinweis... 23 Bestellbestätigungen.... 



Spoiler: Spoiler



Spaß... da gibts nur Bitcoins und "Nudel"-Verlängerungen



@Dota2 Ja, komme ja auch immer bis zum Checkout.. aber da kommt dann immer entweder "Out of Stock" oder eben der Klassiker:   *nüscht* Werde einfach zurück in den Store geworfen...


----------



## Tekkla (18. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also ich mache mir da grad keine großen Hoffnungen mehr an eine 6900XT zum fairen Kurs zu kommen, die dazu auch noch in de WaKü bastelbar ist...


Habe eine Referenz von Powercolor bulk für € 1249,- gekauft. Zusammen mit dem Block und Backplate waren es dann 1.500 €. Ein irre hoher Preis für sich alleine gesehen. Die alte RTX2080 ging für knapp 600 € weg und damit für doppelt so viel wie vor dieser ganzen Corona-Nachfrage-Scalper shice. Das stimmt mich etwas versöhnlicher.


----------



## Norkzlam (18. Februar 2021)

Bestätigung ist da. jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass das 650W Netzteil durchhält. Werde es einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Februar 2021)

@Tekkla Ja, ich hab ja die 6800 Ref für 719,- bei Scalpernate bekommen, wollte eigentlich ne 6800XT... aber daran ist ja gar nicht zu kommen... ich werds noch 1..2x versuchen mit der 6900XT im AMD Shop... dann muss ich halt weiter Tetris mit 4Bit Farbtiefe spielen, weil die Kiste sonst nix stemmt!


----------



## HairforceOne (18. Februar 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Bestätigung ist da. jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass das 650W Netzteil durchhält. Werde es einfach mal ausprobieren.


Bei mir kam auch gerade die Mail "Bestellung abgeschickt".

Also halt Bestellung ist angekommen und wird jetzt verarbeitet.^^


----------



## Gurdi (18. Februar 2021)

Willkommen an unserem Zuwachs hier.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Februar 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass das 650W Netzteil durchhält. Werde es einfach mal ausprobieren.


Ich kannn diur berichten, dass mein Rechner sich bei gleichzeitig hoher Last auf CPU und GPU mit PT > 0% bei einem 750W Straight Power 11 abschaltet. Erst wenn ich die GPU auf PT 0% lasse, passiert das nicht mehr. Allerdings rödeln zu der Hardware noch halt jede Menge andere Sachen bei mir mit. Dennoch ist ein 850W SP11 bereits angedacht. Damit sollte zumindest bei mir genug Leistung vorhanden sein.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (18. Februar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich kannn diur berichten, dass mein Rechner sich bei gleichzeitig hoher Last auf CPU und GPU mit PT > 0% bei einem 750W Straight Power 11 abschaltet. Erst wenn ich die GPU auf PT 0% lasse, passiert das nicht mehr. Allerdings rödeln zu der Hardware noch halt jede Menge andere Sachen bei mir mit. Dennoch ist ein 850W SP11 bereits angedacht. Damit sollte zumindest bei mir genug Leistung vorhanden sein.


Hast du die beiden 8 pin anschlüsse mit jeweils einem eigenständigen Kabel mit dem Netzteil verbunden? Also kein Y Kabel verwenden. Außerdem wichtig die zusätzliche Board Power oben links am Mobo.


----------



## Norkzlam (18. Februar 2021)

Hm. Ich habe nur einen Ryzen 3600 und 16GB RAM. Sonst nur zwei SSDS und ein HDD Datengrab. Ich werde ja sehen wie es läuft. Habe ein BeQuiet, weiß aus dem Kopf aber nicht welches.


----------



## Nordbadener (18. Februar 2021)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Es gab wenige 6800, noch weniger 6800XT und einen ganzen Schwung 6900XT. Die 6900XT kann man mittlerweile eigentlich easy abgreifen. Das mit Karte im "Warenkorb belassen und einfach morgen bestellen" funktioniert nicht mehr. Da hat AMD/Digital River einen Riegel vorgeschoben.


Ich habe es letzte Woche schon geschrieben, die 6900ér sind mittlerweile wirklich einfach zu bekommen. Heute sollen es 400 Stück gewesen sein. 

Glückwunsch an die Neubesitzer, da habt ihr ein echtes Sahnestück abgegriffen.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Februar 2021)

Also ich muss schon sagen dass ich die Toxic ziemlich nice finde.
Wenn man die Karte kaufen könnte, die einen normaleren Preis hätte und ich nicht schon eine Referenzkarte hätte , dann würde ich mir das ernsthaft überlegen.
Tja, hätte, hätte Fahrradkette.


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> AMD scheint aber echt einen absoluten Killer-Fertigungsprozess zu haben. Das sind ja zu 99% XTX-Chips, die da rausfallen. (Achtung: Sarkasmus)


Das muss stimmen, ich hab das vor einiger Zeit auch schon mal vermutet


----------



## Tekkla (18. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Hast du die beiden 8 pin anschlüsse mit jeweils einem eigenständigen Kabel mit dem Netzteil verbunden? Also kein Y Kabel verwenden. Außerdem wichtig die zusätzliche Board Power oben links am Mobo.


Selbstverständlich.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Februar 2021)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also ich muss schon sagen dass ich die Toxic ziemlich nice finde.
> Wenn man die Karte kaufen könnte, die einen normaleren Preis hätte und ich nicht schon eine Referenzkarte hätte , dann würde ich mir das ernsthaft überlegen.
> Tja, hätte, hätte Fahrradkette.


Ich bin etwas enttäuscht muss ich sagen. Ich würde Sie mir nicht holen.








						Sapphire Radeon RX 6900XT Toxic im Test - ist AMDs Kampfbolide mit All-in-One Wasserkühlung wirklich besser als die Nitro+? | igor´sLAB
					

Mit der Toxic assoziiert man als Kunde und Kenner die jeweils giftigste und schnellste Variante einer Grafikkarten-Reihe von Sapphire. Da gab es in der Geschichte schon so einige hochinteressante…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Downsampler (18. Februar 2021)

Finde ich seltsam, was der Igor da über die Pumpe erzählt. Ich habe ja selbst eine 5870 mit Asetek Kühlung von 2012. Da hört man von der Pumpe NIX. Kann ja sein, daß die Pumpe auf der Testkarte kaputt war. Oder sind die wirklich so schlecht geworden seitdem?


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht hat er keine Casefans. Der testet die Karte alleine oder?
Die Karte ist schon super, aber der Preis ist too much, dafür dass die 5% schneller ist am Ende ggü Referenzkarten...
Schön wäre es wenn die Front Metall wäre und die Backplate mit Pads was für Bonus Kühlung erbringen könnte, aber vllt bringt das nicht mehr viel bei den niedrigen Temps.


----------



## Scriptor (18. Februar 2021)

So gibt es hier im Forum nen guten Guide wie man die 6900er bissle tweaked? Habe gesucht aber bin scheinbar blind oder blöd und finde nichts.
Da mir die Leistung der 6900er voll und ganz @stock schon ausreicht will ich lediglich schauen wie weit ich noch entweder bei gleichem Saft höher gehen kann oder halt ggf. einfach noch bissle Strom wegnehmen kann.


----------



## Ericius161 (18. Februar 2021)

ich habe meine Nitro im Silent Bios laufen und dann auf 1120MV und Power Target noch mal -10% (mehr geht irgendwie nicht). Damit zieht sie 230 Watt Chip Power Draw, taktet um die 2300mhz und Lüfter chillen bei 600-1000 Umdrehungen, trotz warmen Silent-Gehäuse.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Da muss dann aber was schief gelaufen sein, bei meinem Ryzen 5900X RMA Fall musste ich für die Rücksendung der Tausch CPU nochmal extra ein Formular ausfüllen mir meiner Adresse...


den hattest doch bei nbb tauschen lassen mit vorabversand? Den 3900x hattest doch bei amd  rma‘d? Welche Fehler hatte der nochmal, whea 19?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Februar 2021)

@drstoecker ja du hast ja recht!!! Der 5900x ging über nbb zurück..... Der 3700x ging direkt von mir an AMD... Der hatte ja die prime95 Ausfälle....


----------



## Pascal3366 (18. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Tekkla Ja, ich hab ja die 6800 Ref für 719,- bei Scalpernate bekommen, wollte eigentlich ne 6800XT... aber daran ist ja gar nicht zu kommen... ich werds noch 1..2x versuchen mit der 6900XT im AMD Shop... dann muss ich halt weiter Tetris mit 4Bit Farbtiefe spielen, weil die Kiste sonst nix stemmt!


so komm ich mir mit meiner r9 290x auf 3440x1440 auch immer vor


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Februar 2021)

Nun, hatte  um 17:38 auch eine RX 6900XT heute im WARENKORB
Daten und Kreditkarten Nummer alles eingegeben
Chacha gelöst und sollte dann nur mehr  "Place Order"  drücken
habe es aber nach kurzer Besinnung doch, für ital. Verhältnisse um 1031 Euro dann schlussendlich OHNE aufzugebende Bestellung belassen.

Wie viele wissen, hatte ich über Kleinanzeigen eine 6800 für 790 Ende November
und jetzt seit 3 Wochen eine 6800 XT für 810 Euro erhalten.
Die 6800 verkauft und somit ist eine 6900XT für 10%+ dann doch mir es nicht Wert, zudem NT zu schwach womöglich, Spulenrasseln,- und alles  etwas zu Ungewiss.
Fazit: Bleiben lassen!


----------



## BaMichi (19. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Krass 360er Radi iss schon was.
> Von einer 8GHB 6800er halte ich nichts, aber die grünen stehen drauf also warum nicht anbieten. Empfehlen würde ich so eine Karte nicht mehr oberhalb von FHD.


Alles eine Sache des Preises. Wenn die Karte unter 500 Euro kostet, warum nicht?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Februar 2021)

Scriptor schrieb:


> So gibt es hier im Forum nen guten Guide wie man die 6900er bissle tweaked? Habe gesucht aber bin scheinbar blind oder blöd und finde nichts.
> Da mir die Leistung der 6900er voll und ganz @stock schon ausreicht will ich lediglich schauen wie weit ich noch entweder bei gleichem Saft höher gehen kann oder halt ggf. einfach noch bissle Strom wegnehmen kann.











						Der große Radeon RX 6800 (XT) Overclocking- und Mod-Guide | Community | igor´sLAB
					

Die neuen Big Navi Karten sind released und die 6800/6800 XT sowie die neue feierten kürzlich Ihr Debüt. Unser Community-Mitglied Gurdi konnte es auch diesmal wieder nicht lassen, sich nun auch die…




					www.igorslab.de
				



*








						Der große Big Navi UV-Guide: Untervolten und Sparen mit dem MorePowerTool einfach erklärt | Praxis | igor´sLAB
					

Neues Jahr, neues Glück! Aufgrund diverser Nachfragen und großem Interesse am Thema habe ich hier für euch mal einen detaillierten UV-Guide zusammengestellt, da ich sowieso noch ein kleines…




					www.igorslab.de
				



*


----------



## Duvar (19. Februar 2021)

So mag ich es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. Februar 2021)

Bei mir ist mittlerweile dann auch die Auftragsbestätigung eingetrudelt. 

6900XT ich komme. - Bin gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen. 

Beim Spulenrasseln noch etwas glück haben, da war meine 6800XT Aorus Master ja grauenhaft laut. Aber mittlerweile bin ich mir echt zu 90% sicher, dass das nen Rückläufer war den MF so wieder in den Shop gestellt hat.


----------



## Duvar (19. Februar 2021)

Nice hab wieder den Fehler vom letzten mal...

"Delivery interrupted, the parcel is delayed for one or two days"

Also wird es vor Montag erstmal nix.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Februar 2021)

Awas! Positiv denken! Morgen ist sie da!


----------



## drstoecker (19. Februar 2021)

Irgendwie schon krass das man sich mittlerweile drüber freut das man eine Grafikkarte für 1000€ gekauft hat!

das hätte mal jemand vor nem halben Jahr zu uns sagen müssen.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon krass das man sich mittlerweile drüber freut das man eine Grafikkarte für 1000€ gekauft hat!
> 
> das hätte mal jemand vor nem halben Jahr zu uns sagen müssen.



Ja, ich habs ja gestern auch schon gesagt. Ich saß mega hibbelig und aufgeregt vor dem PC als ich die Bestellung durchbekommen habe.

Wegen einem 1.000 € teuren Luxusartikel den ich eigentlich nicht einmal zwingend brauche. 
Aber naja... Es ist am Ende wie bei jedem anderen Hobby das man "ernsthaft" verfolgt: Das geht ins Geld. 

Und ich denke die 6900XT wird mir jetzt so einige Jahre gute Dienste Leisten. Auch wenn die Karte bei mir komplett mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen ist, weil ich die Leistung eigentlich schlicht nicht benötige...

Mal gucken. Vielleicht findet sich auf Dauer wirklich jemand im Bekanntenkreis der seine 6800XT Custom ggf. gegen meine 6900XT + Aufpreis tauscht. Ist kein muss aber an sich brauch ich die Leistung der 6900XT nicht.
Die 6800XT ist halt nur einfach so gut wie gar nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Duvar (19. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon krass das man sich mittlerweile drüber freut das man eine Grafikkarte für 1000€ gekauft hat!
> 
> das hätte mal jemand vor nem halben Jahr zu uns sagen müssen.


Naja wenn man bedenkt, dass die Karte noch mit rund 10% OC Potential daherkommt und Nvidia wegrasiert bis 1440p, kann man sich schon mal freuen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gut in 2160p liegt man 5% unter der 3090, aber das machst du locker mit "undervolting" wieder wett.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist der

Allgemein ist Verbrauch der Hammer wenn man optimiert, oder wo sonst siehst du 60 FPS max Gaming mit diesem Verbrauch^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. Februar 2021)

Mit UV muss bzw. will ich mich dann auch noch beschäftigen, damit ich die 6900XT etwas leiser bekomme. Es muss nicht flüsterleise sein aber zumindest so Niveau der 6800XT wäre ganz nett.

Aber wenn ich mich so hier durchgelesen habe, scheint das bei den RDNA2 Karte kein Hexenwerk zu sein. - Bei meiner aktuellen Vega (habe die 1080 wegen Treiberchaos getauscht) war das dann doch etwas mehr gefrickel.


----------



## LordEliteX (19. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Naja wenn man bedenkt, dass die Karte noch mit rund 10% OC Potential daherkommt und Nvidia wegrasiert bis 1440p, kann man sich schon mal freuen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verdammt jetzt will ich auch eine


----------



## Downsampler (19. Februar 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Ja, ich habs ja gestern auch schon gesagt. Ich saß mega hibbelig und aufgeregt vor dem PC als ich die Bestellung durchbekommen habe.
> 
> Wegen einem 1.000 € teuren Luxusartikel den ich eigentlich nicht einmal zwingend brauche.
> Aber naja... Es ist am Ende wie bei jedem anderen Hobby das man "ernsthaft" verfolgt: Das geht ins Geld.
> ...


Hehe, warte mal ab bis die Nachfolgergenerationen erscheinen. Ryzen 6000 mit 30 Prozent mehr und RX 7000er mit 50% mehr. 

Dann geht das alles wieder von vorne los nächstes Jahr.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. Februar 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hehe, warte mal ab bis die Nachfolgergenerationen erscheinen. Ryzen 6000 mit 30 Prozent mehr und RX 7000er mit 50% mehr.
> 
> Dann geht das alles wieder von vorne los nächstes Jahr.



Na ich glaube das passiert nicht. - Nächstes/Übernächstes Jahr gehts bei mir ans Renovierem vom Elternhaus. - Da hab ich glaube ich andere Sorgen als GPUs.


----------



## bath92 (19. Februar 2021)

Die Sapphire Toxic find ich jetzt nicht gerade sehr spannend, da hatte ich mir mehr erhofft. Auf die hatte ich nämlich spekuliert, allerdings nur mit OP-Luftkühlung.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. Februar 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> Die Sapphire Toxic find ich jetzt nicht gerade sehr spannend, da hatte ich mir mehr erhofft. Auf die hatte ich nämlich spekuliert, allerdings nur mit OP-Luftkühlung.



Ich hab irgendwie auch mehr damit gerechnet, dass die Toxic und die Atomic so mehr dem "alten" Modellen mit entsprechenden Namen entsprechen.

Also Toxic -> Dicker Luftkühler mit gelben Akzenten
Atomic -> AiO WaKü.

So wird die Atomic (wenn sie denn dann kommt) halt wohl nur ne Karte mit vorinstalliertem Wasserblock.

Achja btw:
Ne Liquid Devil wird es auch wieder geben. - Ich sehe die hier bei mir im IT-Scope bereits gelistet als 6800XT^^


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (19. Februar 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Bei mir ist mittlerweile dann auch die Auftragsbestätigung eingetrudelt.
> 
> 6900XT ich komme. - Bin gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen.
> 
> Beim Spulenrasseln noch etwas glück haben, da war meine 6800XT Aorus Master ja grauenhaft laut. Aber mittlerweile bin ich mir echt zu 90% sicher, dass das nen Rückläufer war den MF so wieder in den Shop gestellt hat.


Ich hatte auch die aorus Master 6800xt da und die war wirklich sehr laut was das spulenfiepen/Rasseln anging. Danach hatte ich die Powercolor RX 6800 Fighter die war ok von der Lautstärke. Jetzt habe ich auch die Rx6900xt Referenz von amd und die ist auch ok. Aber spulenfiepen hatten und haben die alle ab einer gewissen fps Zahl. Aber wie gesagt die gigabyte war wirklich auffällig laut im Vergleich zu den anderen.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch die aorus Master 6800xt da und die war wirklich sehr laut was das spulenfiepen/Rasseln anging. Danach hatte ich die Powercolor RX 6800 Fighter die war ok von der Lautstärke. Jetzt habe ich auch die Rx6900xt Referenz von amd und die ist auch ok. Aber spulenfiepen hatten und haben die alle ab einer gewissen fps Zahl. Aber wie gesagt die gigabyte war wirklich auffällig laut im Vergleich zu den anderen.



Ich hatte bis jetzt nur die Master bei mir. - Die war halt wirklich schlimm. Auch unabhängig der FPS. Aber wie gesagt: Das war glaube ich ein Rückläufer bei mir. Neu war die Karte definitiv nicht.

Wenn das erst ab einer gewissen FPS Anzahl auftritt ists ja auch verschmerzbar. - Ich riegel die Karte wg. Freesync-Range bei 140 FPS ab.^^


----------



## gbm31 (19. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Hast du die beiden 8 pin anschlüsse mit jeweils einem eigenständigen Kabel mit dem Netzteil verbunden? Also kein Y Kabel verwenden.



Ist bei Single-Rail völlig schnurz - meine hängt wie die VII davor an einem Y-Kabel, welches aus einem 6-Pol am Netzteil gespeist wird.


----------



## Rolk (19. Februar 2021)

Falls Nvidia erfolgreich mining mit Gamingkarten unattraktiver macht, um selbst spezialisierte Miningkarten zu überhöhten Preisen zu verkaufen, muss man dann befürchten das sich miner jetzt verstärkt auf RDNA2 stürzen?


----------



## big-maec (19. Februar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Falls Nvidia erfolgreich mining mit Gamingkarten unattraktiver macht, um selbst spezialisierte Miningkarten zu überhöhten Preisen zu verkaufen, muss man dann befürchten das sich miner jetzt verstärkt auf RDNA2 stürzen?


Wer weiß aber das könnte passieren. Erstmal muss Nvidia das umsetzen, was sie versprochen haben. Was ich auf Igors LAB gelesen habe, wird das aber eher eine fast unmögliche Aufgabe sein. Mal schauen was Nvidia da vorhat.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Februar 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Mit UV muss bzw. will ich mich dann auch noch beschäftigen, damit ich die 6900XT etwas leiser bekomme. Es muss nicht flüsterleise sein aber zumindest so Niveau der 6800XT wäre ganz nett.
> 
> Aber wenn ich mich so hier durchgelesen habe, scheint das bei den RDNA2 Karte kein Hexenwerk zu sein. - Bei meiner aktuellen Vega (habe die 1080 wegen Treiberchaos getauscht) war das dann doch etwas mehr gefrickel.


Die 6900XT ist out of the Box leiser als die 6800XT!


HairforceOne schrieb:


> Na ich glaube das passiert nicht. - Nächstes/Übernächstes Jahr gehts bei mir ans Renovierem vom Elternhaus. - Da hab ich glaube ich andere Sorgen als GPUs.


Da bin ich gerade dran, mit Freizeit iss da nicht mehr viel leider


----------



## HairforceOne (19. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die 6900XT ist out of the Box leiser als die 6800XT!



Huch? Echt? - Okay dann hab ich da irgendwie nen anderen Test im Kopf gehabt, ich hatte die 6900XT in den Tests immer etwas lauter in Erinnerung. Wenn auch nicht viel, Powerbudget der beiden Karten ist ja eh gleich.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Da bin ich gerade dran, mit Freizeit iss da nicht mehr viel leider



Noch hab ich 1-2 Jahre mit dem Haus. Wir sind gerade dabei etwas zu planen, weil das nen ziemliches Brett wird. Alter Bauernhof halt. Aber dann wird es das wohl gewesen sein mit Freizeit...

Dir viel Erfolg beim Umbau und auf das alles gut klappt.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Februar 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Huch? Echt? - Okay dann hab ich da irgendwie nen anderen Test im Kopf gehabt, ich hatte die 6900XT in den Tests immer etwas lauter in Erinnerung. Wenn auch nicht viel, Powerbudget der beiden Karten ist ja eh gleich.


Die Karten sind leiser abgestimmt als die 6800XT, die TDP ist die selbe.


----------



## Falcony6886 (19. Februar 2021)

Kann SAM für Ruckler oder Lags-Sorgen?

Ich habe gestern mit zwei Freunden aus unserem Clan erst Supreme Commander 2 und dann Age of Empires 2 DE gezockt - wollte die 6900 XT mal so richtig brutal fordern.  

Bei beiden Games kam es zu heftigen Rucklern, insbesondere bei AoE 2 DE.

Der Zweitrechner ist über WLAN verbunden. Am Hauptrechner mit der RTX 3090 und dem 5950X lagt nichts - der hängt aber auch direkt per LAN-Kabel am Router.

Ich tippe zwar auf die WLAN-Verbindung, aber eventuell hat auch SAM oder der Optional-Treiber einen Einfluss darauf. SAM hatte ich nach dem Einbau einfach mal testweise aktiviert. Habt ihr da Erfahrungen mit älteren Games?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte damit bisher keine Probleme, aber am HTPC habe ich aber gemerkt das je nach Engine die Karten zu geringe Auslastung nicht mögen und die Frametimes sehr unsauber werden.

Probier mal via VSR auf eine deutlich höhere Auflösung zu gehen sofern das Spiel dies unterstützt, alternativ kannst du bei älteren Titeln auch das AA Manuell justieren.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Februar 2021)

Also wer noch eine 6900XT braucht....








						PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: 6900xt, PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.



					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Ab 1200,- gehts los für die Referenz aus dem gestrigen Drop..... 

Wird Zeit das Ebay was gegen diese Geschäftspraktiken unternimmt...


----------



## Gurdi (19. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also wer noch eine 6900XT braucht....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum sollte Ebay das tun?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Februar 2021)

@Gurdi Na, rein rechtlich gesehen, müssen sie gar nichts tun! 
Aber wenn ich mich mal zurückerinnere an Grundregeln die mal galten.... "Grundsätze des ehrbaren Kaufmannes..." Heut wohl nichts mehr wert...

In England hat man wenigsten sowas wie ein Gesetzesentwurf zumindest mal gegen Bots in dem Bereich. OK... ist noch meilenweit von der Umsetzung entfernt.
Aber wenn man mal den Gedanken weiterspinnt, dass man dem Scalping keinen Einhalt gebietet, also dubiose Gestaltet von Release zu Release ..von Drop zu Drop... immer einen Großteil oder gar alles verfügbare mal abgreifen... dürfte sich das Thema mit Marktpreisbildung mittelfristig erledigen... Denn durch den erzielten Gewinn steigern sich in dem Bereich schnell Macht und Möglichkeiten das Thema immer weiter auszubauen... 

Natürlich kann man sagen "Musst ja da nichts kaufen"... Aber wenn man sich die Bucht und Kleinanzeigen anschaut, ist das Ausmaß mittlerweile nicht mehr feierlich.

Sicher wäre, wenn der Druck auf diese Handelsplattformen wachsen würde... da auch mit gewissen Maßnahmen zu rechnen... die Kriterien was dort und wie angeboten werden darf sind ja über die Jahre stetig angepasst worden und nicht immer liegt dem ein Gesetz zu Grunde.

Wird aber in einer philosophischen Betrachtung enden...


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Februar 2021)

Haha, zumal sich die Scalper ja keinerlei Schuld bewusst sind!





__





						t3n  – digital pioneers | Das Magazin für digitales Business
					

News + Artikel für die digitale Wirtschaft. Das führende deutschsprachige Medium rund um die Themen eBusiness, Zukunftstechnologien und digitales Arbeiten.




					t3n.de


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Februar 2021)

@Xaphyr Natürlich sind die sich keiner Schuld bewusst...   Lies mal bei Kleinanzeigen die Artikelbeschreibungen warum die eine neue GPU in ungeöffneter OVP verkaufen... Comedy pur!


----------



## Gurdi (19. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Gurdi Na, rein rechtlich gesehen, müssen sie gar nichts tun!
> Aber wenn ich mich mal zurückerinnere an Grundregeln die mal galten.... "Grundsätze des ehrbaren Kaufmannes..." Heut wohl nichts mehr wert...
> 
> In England hat man wenigsten sowas wie ein Gesetzesentwurf zumindest mal gegen Bots in dem Bereich. OK... ist noch meilenweit von der Umsetzung entfernt.
> ...


DU glaubst doch wohl nicht an das Märchen vom Markt und so oder?
Die Plattformen verdienen eine goldenen Nase an der Entwicklung .
Der Kapitalismus saugt sich auf wie ein Schwamm und wenn das so weiter geht implodiert er auch daran.

Such mal an der Börse einen "ehrbaren Geschäftsmann"


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Februar 2021)

Er ist eben ein Nerd alter Schule (wie sein Nick schon impliziert).


----------



## Ericius161 (19. Februar 2021)

So, neues Netzteil, neues Glück. Mit meinen "550 Watt" reichen habe ich mich echt zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.
Jetzt sind es 760 Watt Platin und die Karte erreicht direkt ganz andere Taktraten. Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig auch gar kein Ding, selbst wenn ich dann noch die QI-Ladestation des Gehäuses nutze. Karte ist nun auch über 2 Kabel angeschlossen.

The Medium läuft nun auch geschmeidiger und ohne Abstürze. Meine UV-Settings (1120mv) waren aber zu sportlich.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> In England hat man wenigsten sowas wie ein Gesetzesentwurf zumindest mal gegen Bots in dem Bereich. OK... ist noch meilenweit von der Umsetzung entfernt.


Was hierzulande langsam mal greifen sollte, ist das Verbot von Wucher.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (19. Februar 2021)

Ja meine rx 6900 xt läuft auch nur mit 1100mv richtig stabil. Darunter resettet der Treiber beim superposition benchmark.


----------



## Pascal3366 (20. Februar 2021)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Kann SAM für Ruckler oder Lags-Sorgen?
> 
> Ich habe gestern mit zwei Freunden aus unserem Clan erst Supreme Commander 2 und dann Age of Empires 2 DE gezockt - wollte die 6900 XT mal so richtig brutal fordern.
> 
> ...


AoE2 sollte die 6900 XT so gerade eben packen


----------



## Gurdi (20. Februar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Was hierzulande langsam mal greifen sollte, ist das Verbot von Wucher.


Wucher ist das doppelte des *üblichen* Preises.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2021)

Und Grafikkarten sind nicht lebensnotwendig  .


----------



## Gurdi (20. Februar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und Grafikkarten sind nicht lebensnotwendig  .


Das spielt ja bei der Bewertung eines Wuchers keine Rolle.
Man kann aber auch gut erkennen, die Händler meiden die Grenze des Wuchers wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2021)

Die meisten Einschätzungen zu dem deutschen Wucher Gesetz die ich so gesehen habe sehen genau das aber als Grenze der Anwendbarkeit. Aber bin auch kein Jurist


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2021)

Gemäß § 138 Absatz 1 des *Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs* (BGB) ist ein *Rechtsgeschäft unwirksam*, welches gegen die *guten Sitten* verstößt. Wann dies im besonderen Maße gilt, regelt § 138 Absatz 2 BGB

Das Vorhandensein eines der folgenden *Tatbestandsmerkmale *ist zwingend notwendig, damit von Wucher gesprochen werden kann:


*Zwangslage*: Dem Betroffenen bleibt zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusses keine andere Möglichkeit, als das Geschäft einzugehen, da es an Alternativen mangelt.
*Unerfahrenheit*: Als unerfahren gilt eine Person nicht nur, weil sie sich in der jeweiligen Geschäftswelt nicht auskennt. Nur weil Sie sich als Mieter mit dem Wohnungsmarkt nicht auskennen, heißt das also nicht, dass das Tatbestandsmerkmal der Unerfahrenheit erfüllt ist. Eine Ausbeutung liegt erst vor, wenn eine Person sich aus offensichtlichen Gründen nicht mit der allgemeinen Lebens- und Geschäftswelt auskennt und diese aufgrund dieser Tatsache ausgenutzt wird.
*Mangel an Urteilsvermögen*: Ist jemand aufgrund seines Alters oder einer Krankheit geistig eingeschränkt, kann die Person nicht einschätzen, ob ein rechtmäßiges Geschäft vorliegt oder nicht. Wird diese Person aufgrund dieser Tatsache ausgenutzt, kann das Tatbestandsmerkmal als erfüllt gelten.
*Erhebliche Willensschwäche*: Diese liegt zum Beispiel vor, wenn der Vertragspartner drogen- oder medikamentenabhängig ist. In diesem Fall handelt derjenige, um seine Sucht zu befriedigen und würde ohne darüber nachzudenken, alles dafür tun, um diese Befriedigung zu erhalten.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2021)

Die Zwangslage wird da wohl das Problem sein. Keine High End GPU zu haben ist keine Zwangslage (und der Rest passt erst recht nicht).


----------



## Gurdi (20. Februar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Zwangslage wird da wohl das Problem sein. Keine High End GPU zu haben ist keine Zwangslage (und der Rest passt erst recht nicht).


Eine Zwangslage kann auch aus ganz anderen Gründen zustande kommen.  Das trifft auch auf einen Handwerkerauftrag zu, man muss die Leistung nicht zwingend benötigen ansonsten würde ja fast kein Geschäft darunter fallen.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2021)

^^Es muss ja auch nur 1 Tatbestand erfüllt sein .....witzgerweise ist die Höhe des Preises dabei völlig egal

Und wenn ein Händler den 10 fachen Preis nimmt ist es kein Wucher solange er sich nicht eines dieser Sachen zunutze macht.
Solange bleibt es einfach nur ein überzogener Preis


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube(!) "Wucher" greift ohnehin nur bei B2C.... nicht bei "Privatverkäufen" wie z.B. EBay oder Kleinanzeigen....
Da wäre schon das interessanter, was die geneignte Moderation hier im Thread von mir gelöscht hat: "Gewinnerzielungsabsicht" übers Finanzamt. Die Karten die z.B. aus dem AMD Shop kommen sind eindeutig erkennbar! Die Kaufpreise des Erstkäufers sind belegbar! Die Wiederverkaufspreise sind belegbar! Und bei 200+€ Differenz ?!
Wie gesagt, der Gang wäre: FA melden, die haben ja auch so schöne Denunzianten-Portale für anonyme Tip-Geber.
Der Verkäufer freut sich erstmal über seinen Deal... und nach paar Wochen oder Monaten bekommt er die entsprechende Post, mit aufforderung Einreichung Unterlagen... und erst DANN wird geklärt ob es privat oder geschäftlich ist.
Es sei denn: Das FA sagt, nichtig wegen niedrigen Beträgen usw....  DAS wiederum bekommt der anonyme Tip-Geber ja wieder nicht mit... Es kann also wahrscheinlich gar nicht gesagt werden OB und WAS passiert.

Aber, man weiss ja aus der Vergangeheit, das die Ämter diese Portale im Blick haben, es wurden schon viele wegen verschleiertem Gewerbe etc. angegangen, die einfach zu viele DInge in zu kurzer Zeit eingestellt hatten. Da war es aber so, dass die Menge an Artikeln ausschlaggebend war, die einzelnen Artikel aber vom Preis eher unauffällig.

Nun sind es halt einzelne Artikel zu gefühltem(!!) Wucher....


----------



## Tekkla (20. Februar 2021)

Und selbst wenn man §138 zur Anwendung bringt, was kommt dann?  Richtig! Im einfachsten Falle Graka zurückgeben und Geld wiederbekommen. Als wenn man auch nur einen Cent weniger bezahlen müsste. Obendrein müsste man das vermutlich auch erstmal selber einklagen und beweisen. Jedenfalls wird ein Staatsanwalt wegen vermeintlichem "Wucher" bei Grafikkarten wohl kaum ein Verfahren ernsthaft verfolgen.

Voll die Luftdebatte. Wenn es euch aber hilft die aktuell Situation besser zu verarbeiten...


----------



## Duvar (20. Februar 2021)

Scalping ist leider zum Hobby geworden, was meinst du wie sich die Geier einreihen um GPUs zur UVP zu bekommen um dann für nen saftigen Aufpreis weiter verkaufen zu können. Keine Seltenheit mit einem Klick mal eben  schnell 3-400€ Gewinn zu machen. Guter Nebenverdienst, machst du das paar im Monat mal hast du gut Kohle gescheffelt.
Alle die die Teile mit mehr als 50€ Gewinn verkaufen direkt 3 Jahre Freiheitsstrafe!^^

Die Lage wird sich leider nicht mehr so leicht beruhigen. Crypto sollte auch verboten werden mMn.
Ich bin froh nach wochenlanger Jagd eine Karte abbekommen zu haben.
Bei meinem Glück war die auch noch mit Kühlerproblemen gesegnet, also wieder wochenlang warten ohne GPU...
Seit über 2 Wochen habe ich nun wieder mal keine GPU mehr...


----------



## Downsampler (20. Februar 2021)

Bei den Leuten im PCGH Forum trifft dieser Punkt besonders zu:

*Erhebliche Willensschwäche: Diese liegt zum Beispiel vor, wenn der Vertragspartner *_*PC- oder Grafikkartenabhängig*_ ist. In diesem Fall handelt derjenige, um seine Sucht zu befriedigen und würde ohne darüber nachzudenken, alles dafür tun, um diese Befriedigung zu erhalten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. Februar 2021)

Ja lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen wie es bei Zen3+/Zen4 oder RDNA3 oder den entsprechenden Pendants von Intel und nVidia laufen wird.... Mit zusehen und aussitzen wird es wahrscheinlich da noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## Downsampler (20. Februar 2021)

Wieso gibt es kein Programm, das beim Spielen immer anzeigt, daß man 1000 FPS hat und gut ist. Das würde einen Haufen Konsumprobleme und die Beschaffungskriminalität auf einen Schlag beheben.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen wie es bei Zen3+/Zen4 oder RDNA3 oder den entsprechenden Pendants von Intel und nVidia laufen wird.... Mit zusehen und aussitzen wird es wahrscheinlich da noch schlimmer werden.


Mich würde nicht wundern wenn Apple plötzlich noch mitmischen würde, mit dem M1 chip haben die Intel sehr schön vernichtet und amd Ryzen macht da auch keine gute figur.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mich würde nicht wundern wenn Apple plötzlich noch mitmischen würde, mit dem M1 chip haben die Intel sehr schön vernichtet und amd Ryzen macht da auch keine gute figur.


Ist und bleibt aber immernoch ARM. Solange da keine wirklich breite Unterstützung der x86er Hersteller (Apps und besonders Games) kommt, bleibt Apple mal wieder ein eigener Kosmos.

Edit: Als Notebookprozessor allemal. Die Frage dabei: Taugt das Design auch zum Hochskalieren auf richtige Desktop oder gar Server CPUs?


----------



## Hokiru (20. Februar 2021)

Was ich noch zum Preis der 6900XT sagen kann - bin mit knapp unter 1K damit absolut zu frieden. Wollte in der vorherigen Generation schon gut Leistung haben, aber was gab es schon fürs Geld. Eine 2080 Super mit geilen 8GB RAM für 850€ und eine 2080TI 11GB die mit gutem Kühler mindestens 1200€-1300€ gekostet hat . Und jetzt hat die 6900XT einfach mal 16GB, nen super Ref-Kühler und schlägt die 2080Ti einfach mal dicke - hatte mir vor Kauf auf Youtube mal ein Vergleichsvideo der beiden Karten angeschaut. Nur klar, Verfügbarkeit ist ein Witz


----------



## Duvar (20. Februar 2021)

Also mir persönlich waren 1k€ für eine GPU eigentlich zu viel (zocke Null), nur dank der aktuellen Marktlage ist das noch verhältnismäßig günstig.


----------



## Dudelll (20. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also mir persönlich waren 1k€ für eine GPU eigentlich zu viel (zocke Null), nur dank der aktuellen Marktlage ist das noch verhältnismäßig günstig.


Seh ich eigentlich auch so. Aber durch den höheren Verkaufswert von meiner vega und weil ich momentan eh kein Geld fpr andere sachen ausgebe, dank corona, bereue ich den Kauf absolut nicht.

Bin allerdings momentan auch tatsächlich für meine Verhältnisse viel am zocken mangels alternativen Beschäftigungen, da rentiert sich das natürlich eher als wenn man die Karte nur im Leerlauf laufen hat ^^

Oh und genau genommen hat mich die 6900 ja nichtmal 1000 gekostet, sondern 970 :p


----------



## openSUSE (20. Februar 2021)

Verstehe euch nicht.
Endlich kann man mal für eine AMD Karte über 1000€ löhnen, ich finds gut. :O


----------



## gbm31 (20. Februar 2021)

Btw: neuer Ryzen Master für 5600x/5800x mit aktivem CCD2: 



__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/lnkb8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Endlich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (20. Februar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Oh und genau genommen hat mich die 6900 ja nichtmal 1000 gekostet, sondern 970 :p


Hmmm...

Meine RX 6800 XT: 999€ - 450€ für die bisherige 1080ti (650€ Anschaffungspreis) - 100€ Weihnachtsgeld = 449€

Die RX 6800 meiner Frau: 849€ - 280€ für die bisherige 1070 (220€ Anschaffungspreis) - 100€ Weihnachtsgeld = 469€

Sind insgesamt 918€, damit können wir gut leben. Und mich hatte die 1080ti damals mehr gekostet. Am besten fand ich aber, dass wir für die 1070 noch mehr bekamen als ausgaben.


----------



## Downsampler (20. Februar 2021)

Aha...über die Scalper wird geschimpft, aber wenn man selbst einer ist, ist das in Ordnung? xD


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2021)

Nach welche Logik zieht man das Weihnachtsgeld ab? Dann hätte meine 2080Ti einen negativen Preis gehabt   .


----------



## Xaphyr (20. Februar 2021)

Das waren halt insgesamt 200€ die wir geschenkt bekamen, in Kärtchen und zugesteckt und so, weil unsere Leute wussten, dass wir uns Grafikkarten kaufen wollen. Ergo nicht aus eigener Tasche oder auf dem Schirm, aber genau für den Zweck. Mir ging es um das eingesetzte Eigenkapital bei der obigen Rechnung. Aber von mir aus klammer das aus, passt mir immer noch gut in den Kram. ^^



Downsampler schrieb:


> Aha...über die Scalper wird geschimpft, aber wenn man selbst einer ist, ist das in Ordnung? xD


Was haben die selbstbestimmten Preise des Gebrauchtmarktes mit Scalpern zu tun? Da versucht doch nun wirklich jeder noch einen guten Schnitt zu machen?! 

Die 1070 hatte damals ja im Schnitt immer noch um die 280€ gebraucht gekostet, das war ein Mega Schnäppchen. Und wenn nach drei Jahren Nutzung jemand noch bereit ist so viel dafür zu zahlen, seh ich da kein Problem. Zumal sie für 300€ VB drin stand, ich wär auch noch weiter runtergegangen. ^^


----------



## Einbecker41 (20. Februar 2021)

Heute meine alte Nitro 5700xt verschickt 756Euro bei ebay dafür bekommen. Die Neue 6800xt Nitro für 1029Euro bei Arlt gekauft macht schlappe 273 Scheine für locker das doppelte an Mehrleistung. Kann mich nicht erinnern so billig aufgerüstet zu haben. Während ich das hier schreibe habe ich gerade gesehen, das eine Nitro+ 5700Xt auf ebay für 1010Euro verkauft wurde. Mitlerweile nimmt das echt abstrakte Züge an.


----------



## Dudelll (20. Februar 2021)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Heute meine alte Nitro 5700xt verschickt 756Euro bei ebay dafür bekommen. Die Neue 6800xt Nitro für 1029Euro bei Arlt gekauft macht schlappe 273 Scheine für locker das doppelte an Mehrleistung. Kann mich nicht erinnern so billig aufgerüstet zu haben. Während ich das hier schreibe habe ich gerade gesehen, das eine Nitro+ 5700Xt auf ebay für 1010Euro verkauft wurde. Mitlerweile nimmt das echt abstrakte Züge an.


Das ist echt bescheuert, wenn man schon 1k in die Hand nimmt, kann man ja wirklich auch für paar hundert mehr ne überteuerte 6800 oder xt kaufen oO


----------



## Xaphyr (20. Februar 2021)

Jepp, schnall ich auch nicht...


----------



## Einbecker41 (20. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mich würde nicht wundern wenn Apple plötzlich noch mitmischen würde, mit dem M1 chip haben die Intel sehr schön vernichtet und amd Ryzen macht da auch keine gute figur.


Vernichtet haben die garnichts, da auf X86 so gut wie nicht anwendbar, und wenn geht die Rechenleisung gnadenlos in den Keller. Im mobilsektor und Apple Anwendungen sind sie aber gut aufgehoben.


Xaphyr schrieb:


> Jepp, schnall ich auch nicht...


Jo und ne Radeon VII bei ebay gestern für schlappe 1414Euro mit Panikmodus kann man sowas aber auch nicht mehr erklären 
Für eine 5700XT würde ich gebraucht niemals 400Euro zahlen, lieber sitze dann eben ein paar Wochen ohne Graka herum. 
UV und OC Ergebnisse für die 6800XT sind hier auch noch sehr rar gesät, schlechte Verfügbarkait lässt wohl grüssen.


----------



## Methusalem (20. Februar 2021)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Jo und ne Radeon VII bei ebay gestern für schlappe 1414Euro mit Panikmodus kann man sowas aber auch nicht mehr erklären


OMG, jetzt heisst es stark bleiben, um nicht in Versuchung zu kommen , die VII ( die ich nach dem Kauf der RX 6800 XT generös meiner Frau überlassen habe) aus deren Rechner auszubauen und das Teil dann bei ebay einzustellen.


----------



## Einbecker41 (20. Februar 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> OMG, jetzt heisst es stark bleiben, um nicht in Versuchung zu kommen , die VII ( die ich nach dem Kauf der RX 6800 XT generös meiner Frau überlassen habe) aus deren Rechner auszubauen und das Teil dann bei ebay einzustellen.


Es sei du stehst auf ehekrach Bei meiner Frau werkelt noch ne Apu noch noch noch ----


----------



## Methusalem (20. Februar 2021)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Es sei du stehst auf ehekrach Bei meiner Frau werkelt noch ne Apu noch noch noch ----


Ich würde ihr dann deinen Beitrag zeigen und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der einen Ehekrach recht effizient unterbinden würde.


----------



## Einbecker41 (20. Februar 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Ich würde ihr dann deinen Beitrag zeigen und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der einen Ehekrach recht effizient unterbinden würde.


Sag Ihr ich habe noch eine hier rumliegen als Entschädigung.


----------



## Xaphyr (20. Februar 2021)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Hätte ich noch ne VII da, wäre die schneller weg, als ihr Radeon RX 6800 XT sagen könnt. Und es wäre danach sogar noch was übrig um der Frau zusätzlich etwas schönes zu kaufen.


----------



## Dudelll (20. Februar 2021)

Wenn man die echt für über 1 k los wird wär die bei mir auch schon verpackt und bei der Post xD


----------



## Einbecker41 (20. Februar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Wenn man die echt für über 1 k los wird wär die bei mir auch schon verpackt und bei der Post xD


Gukst Du hier: https://www.ebay.de/itm/MSI-AMD-Rad...348216?hash=item23eedd7cf8:g:~eoAAOSw3GZgKQSF


Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Gukst Du hier: https://www.ebay.de/itm/MSI-AMD-Rad...348216?hash=item23eedd7cf8:g:~eoAAOSw3GZgKQSF


Die gehen Reihenweise über 1K wech. Möchtest Du die Apu für deine Frau haben?


----------



## Ericius161 (21. Februar 2021)

Für die 5700xt wurden mir auch 900 Flocken geboten. Für meine 480 Nitro 500. Bin in beiden Fällen davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um Betrugsversuche handelt und habe die Karten an Personen abgegeben, die mir nett und vor allem vernünftig vorkamen. Und wird auch so sein, fürs Mining rentieren sich beide Karten aufgrund der hiesigen Strompreise nämlich eher nicht und wieso sollte jemand so viel Geld hinblättern, wenn er fürn Tick mehr täglich bei MF was aktuelles kaufen kann.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Februar 2021)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Gukst Du hier: https://www.ebay.de/itm/MSI-AMD-Rad...348216?hash=item23eedd7cf8:g:~eoAAOSw3GZgKQSF
> 
> Die gehen Reihenweise über 1K wech. Möchtest Du die Apu für deine Frau haben?


Verkauft wird das von "aleschalalexa (0)". Sehr vertrauenswürdig. Ich würde das mal dezent in die Kategorie "Wer da mitbietet ist seine Kohle ohne eine Karte zu bekommen los" einsortieren.


----------



## gecan (21. Februar 2021)

könnte meine msi v2 sein, den ich bei ebay september 2020 für 550 euro verkauft habe 

und ich war froh das ich die für 550 los hatte 

aber wer weiss das schon, das der hardwaremarkt heute so unglaublich hardware hungrig wird 

edit: 
nicht meins, ich hatte ne sapphire


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2021)

Wird man die VII besser bzw für mehr Geld los als eine 6900XT?


----------



## big-maec (21. Februar 2021)

Verstehe nicht das man jetzt unbedingt kaufen muss und solche Preise zahlt. Wenn der lockdown zu Ende ist und das Geld wieder für andere Sachen ausgegeben wird für Reisen usw. Hoffe ich mal das der große Preis Absturz bei der PC Hardware kommt. Ich probiere jetzt aber noch mal ob ich auch alte Hardware los werde.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wird man die VII besser bzw für mehr Geld los als eine 6900XT?


Die VII ist die beste Karte zum Minen auf dem Markt.


----------



## Methusalem (21. Februar 2021)

Sobald die VII auf ebay die € 5000,- Marke reisst, könnte ich schwach werden.

Wenn's so weitergeht also etwa in 14 Tagen.


----------



## sifusanders (21. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die VII ist die beste Karte zum Minen auf dem Markt.


ich hätte definitiv warten sollen mit dem Verkauf meiner VII. Hab zwar im Oktober 650 € bekommen, wäre jetzt aber deutlich besser gewesen


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Februar 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Sobald die VII auf ebay die € 5000,- Marke reisst, könnte ich schwach werden.
> 
> Wenn's so weitergeht also etwa in 14 Tagen.


Bei deinem Nick vermute ich jetzt einfach mal ohnehin genug Sitzfleisch


----------



## Methusalem (21. Februar 2021)

Mittlerweile erinnert mich die Situation an den sogenannten "Tulpenwahn" Mitte des 17. Jahrhunderts.

Und ich fürchte, es wird so wie damals auch heute kein gutes Ende nehmen.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Februar 2021)

Ok, SO viel Sitzfleisch überrascht mich dann doch. Oo


----------



## Downsampler (21. Februar 2021)

Also ich könnte nicht guten Gewissens eine Grafikkarte, die ich günstig gebraucht bekommen habe, nach x Jahren Nutzung noch teuerer verhökern.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (21. Februar 2021)

So ich hatte jetzt übers Wochenende Zeit um meine neue RX6900XT Referenz ausgiebig zu testen. Dabei habe ich natürlich auch ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen gespielt und ich glaube ich habe ein sehr schlechtes Modell erwischt.

Als aller erstes geht es mir darum das die Karte leise und kühl bleibt, die 5 fps die ich dabei verliere interessieren mich nicht. Bei den unten genannten Test, habe ich die Grafikeinstellungen der Spiele so gewählt das de GPU auch auf 99% Auslastung steht, da ich bei meinen 1440p sonst eigentlich so gut wie immer im CPU Limit hänge.

Also habe ich im Radeon Treiber die max. Frequenz von Standard 2519mhz auf 2400mhz runtergesetzt und die Volt von 1175 auf 1100. Den Speicher habe ich auf 2100mhz gesetzt mit fast Timing gestellt.

Mit den Einstellungen läuft bei mir Gears 5 perfekt. Karte braucht dabei nur noch 220 Watt und mit meiner angepassten Lüfterkurve hatte ich 70 Grad GPU und 85 Grad Hotspot.

Mit diesen Einstellungen Crasht mir aber bei Superposition der Treiber.

Also habe ich die Volt auf 1150 erhöht und um dann die erhöte Temperatur wieder auszugleichen habe ich die GPU Frequenz auf 2300mhz herabgesetzt.

Mit diesen Settings dann wieder Gears 5 und Superposition getestet und diesmal alles perfekt.

Als nächstes kam Metro Last Light Redux und hier fing der Spass richtig an.

Mit den Settings hatte ich Grafikfehler in Form von Streifen im Bild und aufblitzende dünne Balken, dann nach zwei Minuten Treiber Crash.

Diese Grafikfehler schliesen ja auf VRAM Probleme, also habe ich Fast Timings deaktiviert und die VRAM Frequenz wieder auf Standard 2000mhz gestellt. Grafikfehler mit diesen Einstellungen leider immer noch da, aber nicht mehr so schlimm und so viele und kein Treiber Crash mehr.
Dann habe ich weiter getestet und festgestellt das es an der Volt Einstellung liegt. Wenn ich die wieder auf 1175 Volt Standard zurückstelle gibt es keine Grafikfehler mehr bei Metro. Selbst 1150 Volt verursacht ganz minimale selten auftauchende Grafikfehler in dem Spiel.

Sollte ich die Karte zurückgeben?


----------



## Rolk (21. Februar 2021)

Warum übertaktet ihr alle den RAM eurer RDNA2 Karten? Das bringt so wenig wie bei kaum einer anderen Karte oder bin ich diesbezüglich auch nicht mehr auf dem laufenden?


----------



## DaHell63 (21. Februar 2021)

Um die letzten paar Points in einem Benchmark rauszukitzeln kann man das schon machen.
Meine RX 6800 läuft stock einfach schon gut...da irgendetwas zu übertakten fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## DARPA (21. Februar 2021)

Wenn man so in anderen Foren liest scheint bei den letzten Chargen auch ziemliche Gurken Samples dabei zu sein im Vergleich zu dem was wir bisher so gesehen haben und gewohnt sind.



Rolk schrieb:


> Warum übertaktet ihr alle den RAM eurer RDNA2 Karten? Das bringt so wenig wie bei kaum einer anderen Karte oder bin ich diesbezüglich auch nicht mehr auf dem laufenden?


Fast Timings bringt den größten Bump. Bisschen Takt kann man auch noch mitnehmen. Schadet ja nicht 
Aber stimmt schon. VRAM ist kein Flaschenhals.


----------



## big-maec (21. Februar 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Also ich könnte nicht guten Gewissens eine Grafikkarte, die ich günstig gebraucht bekommen habe, nach x Jahren Nutzung noch teuerer verhökern.


Ist nur am Anfang komisch hinterher gewöhnt man sich dran, wenn einem die Karten aus den Händen gerissen wird.


----------



## Einbecker41 (21. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> So ich hatte jetzt übers Wochenende Zeit um meine neue RX6900XT Referenz ausgiebig zu testen. Dabei habe ich natürlich auch ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen gespielt und ich glaube ich habe ein sehr schlechtes Modell erwischt.
> 
> Als aller erstes geht es mir darum das die Karte leise und kühl bleibt, die 5 fps die ich dabei verliere interessieren mich nicht. Bei den unten genannten Test, habe ich die Grafikeinstellungen der Spiele so gewählt das de GPU auch auf 99% Auslastung steht, da ich bei meinen 1440p sonst eigentlich so gut wie immer im CPU Limit hänge.
> 
> ...


Meine RX 6800XT läuft mit einer vcore von 1080mv und Zieltakt von 2500mhz. Der Vram läuft mit 2150mhz. PT + 15Prozent, eingestellt über den Afterburner. Im Wattmann nichts angerührt dort stehen die Vram Timings auf Standart. Meine Karte schafft so ca 2476mhz max. Meine nitro schafft aber auch keine 2600mhz,  sei es mit standart Vcore oder uv. Wie es die Dinger bei den Reviewern schaffen. Hast du mal ausgelotet was deine Karte an max Takt schafft bei Standart Vcore und uv? vieleicht hast du ja ne Speicherzicke wäre echt schade. Hast du den Adrenalin 21.2.2 drauf? und probier mal es mit den AB zum gegenchecken ob die Karte damit sich genauso verhält.


big-maec schrieb:


> Ist nur am Anfang komisch hinterher gewöhnt man sich dran, wenn einem die Karten aus den Händen gerissen wird.


die Leute sind erwachsen genug jeder kann kaufen was und so teuer wie er will, sehe ich genauso wie Du


Methusalem schrieb:


> Mittlerweile erinnert mich die Situation an den sogenannten "Tulpenwahn" Mitte des 17. Jahrhunderts.
> 
> Und ich fürchte, es wird so wie damals auch heute kein gutes Ende nehmen.


thx wurde damals auch Windhandel genannt, weil man auch auf die rosenzwiebeln leerkäufe getätigt hat. Wird bestimmt jetzt die nächste Stufe bei den Grafikkarten. 


Downsampler schrieb:


> Also ich könnte nicht guten Gewissens eine Grafikkarte, die ich günstig gebraucht bekommen habe, nach x Jahren Nutzung noch teuerer verhökern.


Du kannst deine Grafikkarten gerne verschenken spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Also ich könnte nicht guten Gewissens eine Grafikkarte, die ich günstig gebraucht bekommen habe, nach x Jahren Nutzung noch teuerer verhökern.


Wenn du die Karte zu günstig verkaufst passiert schlicht folgendes:
Der Käufer verkauft Sie weiter und streicht den Gewinn ein.



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Um die letzten paar Points in einem Benchmark rauszukitzeln kann man das schon machen.
> Meine RX 6800 läuft* stock* einfach schon gut...da irgendetwas zu übertakten fällt mir nicht ein.


Sakrileg


----------



## 0ldN3rd (21. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Sollte ich die Karte zurückgeben?


Also mit Stock-Settings läuft die Karte?
Werden mit diesen Settings vergleichbare Werte erreicht? Oder bricht die Leistung der Kart irgendwie ein?

Wenn die Karte mit Stock-Settings jedoch läuft, und sich wie vergleichbare Karten in vergleichbarem Setup verhält, verstehe ich nicht, warum man an Umtausch denkt? 
Wenn die Leistung nicht ausreichend ist, wäre vielleicht eine RTX3090 eher etwas...

Weil man den Top-Chip aus der Serie nicht nochmal 10...15% OCen kann, wäre das für mich jedoch kein Grund für einen Umtausch, ebenso wenig, wie das die Karte bei x% Undervolting nicht y% mehr Leistung oder die gleiche Leistung bringt.... 

Sorry, Verständniss kann ich jetzt da grad so recht wenig aufbringen, es sei denn natürlich ich habe irgendwas übersehen oder überlesen...


----------



## Downsampler (21. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn du die Karte zu günstig verkaufst passiert schlicht folgendes:
> Der Käufer verkauft Sie weiter und streicht den Gewinn ein.
> 
> 
> Sakrileg


Aber ich will doch garnix verkaufen.  Die Vega bleibt! Schluß und aus!


----------



## Rolk (21. Februar 2021)

Also ich habe heute Mittag die ersten zwei Karten bei ebay eingestellt. Wenn man sieht das selbst für relativ ranzige RX570 8GB teilweise 300 € und mehr gezahlt werden müsste damit meine 6800 fast bezahlt sein.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die VII ist die beste Karte zum Minen auf dem Markt.


Ja, aber wenn man vllt umgerechnet 7 oder 8 € am Tag damit macht, dann muss man das Teil laaaaaange laufen lassen. Bei den Kryptowährungen muss man ja auch immer gewahr sein, dass die Regierungen morgen sagen, dass damit Schluss ist. Ein gutes Geschäft macht damit vermutlich nur der Verkäufer.


----------



## Einbecker41 (21. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also mit Stock-Settings läuft die Karte?
> Werden mit diesen Settings vergleichbare Werte erreicht? Oder bricht die Leistung der Kart irgendwie ein?
> 
> Wenn die Karte mit Stock-Settings jedoch läuft, und sich wie vergleichbare Karten in vergleichbarem Setup verhält, verstehe ich nicht, warum man an Umtausch denkt?
> ...





0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also mit Stock-Settings läuft die Karte?
> Werden mit diesen Settings vergleichbare Werte erreicht? Oder bricht die Leistung der Kart irgendwie ein?
> 
> Wenn die Karte mit Stock-Settings jedoch läuft, und sich wie vergleichbare Karten in vergleichbarem Setup verhält, verstehe ich nicht, warum man an Umtausch denkt?
> ...


Die 3090 ist nun wirklich nicht soviel schneller unter 4k bringen beide genug leistung und bei RT gehen beide in den Keller. Das die 3090 dort mehr Rt Leistung bringt als die 6900 hilft Ihr dann auch nicht mehr weiter, ausser Dlls Faktor natürlich. Ein tausch sehe ich nicht als lohnend, ausser mann will RT und Dlls, aber ich gehe davon aus dass er sich darüber vorab schon Gedanken gemacht hat. Natürlich ist es frustrierend wenn man ne Karte erwischt hat die am unteren Ende der oc oder uv Scala agiert, war bei meiner V56 Strixx auch so, habe sie aber behalten, da der Unterschied in der Performance gegenüber oc zu gering war, habe sie so weitestgehend optimiert wie es ging und gut war. Wenn er den Vram weniger oc und sich dann eher auf den Chip selbst konzentriert wird da wohl noch was gehen. Denke er wird das auch so machen und die Karte behalten.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Februar 2021)

@Duvar
Deine Neue Karte erhalten ?

Bleibe bei nun 1,030 mV
2025 Min.  -  2125 Max Speed
-6% PowerLimit
entspricht 192 bis 196 Watt

CPU 77 bis 78 Grad
Hotspot 92 - 94 Grad
1350 bis 1380 U/ Min

Vielleicht verschenke ich 5% Leistung dafür, aber weitaus leiser als 1750 - 1800 U/min


----------



## 0ldN3rd (21. Februar 2021)

@Einbecker41 Ja, ich weiß, aber ich verstehe halt nicht so recht, warum sonst eine Unzufriedenheit bei Tweaking einen Umtausch rechtfertigen sollte/könnte.

Vor allem wäre mir der Aufpreis einer 3090 das ohnehin schon nicht wert....

Zum OC/UV mal... ich hab ja ne 6800 und die anfänglichen Erfolgsmeldungen kann ich da mal getrost revidieren, meine Karte hat zwar gute Settings für OC oder UV... aber nur in Benches oder beim Zocken für ne Stunde... früher oder später setzt aber der Treiber den Kram zurück..  wenn ich gaaaaaaanz minimal was verstelle, egal ob OC oder UV... gehts.. aber das lohnt nicht wirklich... also hab ich wohl Pech gehabt...

Was nützt die Bencherei wenn es ne Stunde oder zwei läuft, aber dann doch abkackt...
Temps sind bei mir Top, zumindest für mein Verständnis... ob nach 1 oder 5Stunden... irgendwann steigen die Temps nicht mehr .. aber die Settings crashen dann dennoch...

wie gesagt, das bisschen was langzeit-stabil machbar ist...    

Manchmal wünscht man sich die Zeit wieder, in der man 1x Monat die "Happy Computer" oder "PowerPlay" bekam und dann per Fax oder Telefon bestellen konnte... kam das Zeug an, war es da und Umtausch ging, wenn es defekt war! 
Heute diskrediert man jeden der nen Diesel fährt aber bestellt und retourniert als ob es kein morgen mehr gibt.
Was passiert wohl  mit den ganzen 14-Tage Rücksendungen?

Bei uns im Unternehmen verkaufen wir B2B Krims-Krams teuerer wie ne 3090... wenn die Kunden das zurückschicken geht es in der Regel in die Tonne! Einzige Ausnahme ungeöffnete Verpackung! Prüferei etc... auch wenn der Kunde sagt ist OK, passt nur nicht... muss gemacht werden und ist teurer als Mülleimer auf und danach wieder zu!

Ich fürchte(! -Achtung, Foren-Troll Anmerkung: Ja, ich fürchte! Dies bedeutet nicht wissen!) das ist bei PC Komponenten sehr ähnlich... vor allem wenn es bei den Herstellershops oder Boardpartnershops gekauft wurde...


----------



## drstoecker (21. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> So ich hatte jetzt übers Wochenende Zeit um meine neue RX6900XT Referenz ausgiebig zu testen. Dabei habe ich natürlich auch ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen gespielt und ich glaube ich habe ein sehr schlechtes Modell erwischt.
> 
> Als aller erstes geht es mir darum das die Karte leise und kühl bleibt, die 5 fps die ich dabei verliere interessieren mich nicht. Bei den unten genannten Test, habe ich die Grafikeinstellungen der Spiele so gewählt das de GPU auch auf 99% Auslastung steht, da ich bei meinen 1440p sonst eigentlich so gut wie immer im CPU Limit hänge.
> 
> ...


Läuft die Karte Stock Problemlos?

finde es übrigens auch krass das alte Karten für mehr weggehen als neue Karten, das Verhältnis passt nicht.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (21. Februar 2021)

@0ldN3rd und @Einbecker41 @drstoecker

Ich bin nur etwas verwundert das meine Karte so ein verhalten an den Tag legt, deshalb die Frage an die Profis ob sie umtauschen würden oder nicht. Meine alte Powercolour RX6800 Fighter hat deutlich mehr UV Potential gehabt.

Bei Stock Settings läuft sie natürlich Problemlos. Hab es auch gerade nochmal gegengetestet. Es liegt einzeig und alleine an der Voltage einstellung. Wenn ich die auf 1175 lasse, kann ich auch den Speicher übertakten und fast Timing einstellen mit 2700mhz max Takt und maximale Leistungsgrenze (293 Watt)

Bei Timespy bekomme ich damit dann knapp über 19.000 Punkte im Grafikscore. Wobei die Karte nur mit 2400mhz im benchmark boostet. Scheint also alles im grünen Bereich zu sein.

Meine Altagssettings sind das aber sowieso nicht. Für 24/7 habe ich nur 2250mhz Boosttakt. Das reicht mir dicke und die Karte bleibt schön kühl und leise.


----------



## Einbecker41 (21. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Einbecker41 Ja, ich weiß, aber ich verstehe halt nicht so recht, warum sonst eine Unzufriedenheit bei Tweaking einen Umtausch rechtfertigen sollte/könnte.
> 
> Vor allem wäre mir der Aufpreis einer 3090 das ohnehin schon nicht wert....
> 
> ...


Da seine Karte stock läuft, hat sie ja auch die Angaben erfüllt. Das Problem ist, obwohl es ja keins ist. Dass die neuen Karten sei es Nvidia oder Amd immer weniger spielraum haben für oc oder uv haben. Die Dinger laufen halt stock schon gut. Wenn das so weiter geht, verhält es sich bald bei Grakas wie beim Ryzen, reinstecken und gut iss. Wäre aber schade wenn tweaken dann langweilig wird. anderseits weiss mann das man ein optimal abgestimmtes Produkt bekommt. Bei Ryzen kannste wenigstens stundenlang Ram oc zelebrieren. Wenn der Pc Wochenlang mit Ram oc gequält wird brauchst dir wenigstens keine Spiele mehr kaufen und das spart Geld.


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> Deine Neue Karte erhalten ?
> 
> Bleibe bei nun 1,030 mV
> ...


Nee noch nicht da. Deine Karte ist die einzige die ich im www gesehen habe, die teilweise ähnlich schreckliche Temps hat. Kannst du mal stock Settings mit +15% PL oben drauf laufen lassen und zwar den Superposition Benchmark in 4k optimized, Bei meiner alten Karte war ich bei der Testszene 7-8 schon bei 110°C und das bei 100% Fanspeed open Case + Balkon offen damals in der Kälte. Denke deine wird auch schnell 110°C erreichen, ich konnte mit mehr Lüfterspeeds gar nix erreichen, kannst es ja mal testen wenn du magst.


----------



## Einbecker41 (21. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> @0ldN3rd und @Einbecker41 @drstoecker
> 
> Ich bin nur etwas verwundert das meine Karte so ein verhalten an den Tag legt, deshalb die Frage an die Profis ob sie umtauschen würden oder nicht. Meine alte Powercolour RX6800 Fighter hat deutlich mehr UV Potential gehabt.
> 
> ...


Das die 6800 non xt viel mehr oc Potential hat ist ja hinreichend bekannt, das haben ja sämtliche tests belegt, die 6800xt kann da auch nicht mehr ganz mithalten. Ob du umtauscht musst du selbst wissen, auf jedenfall ist die Karte nicht defekt, und wenn Du pech hast kriegste ne Karte die noch schlechter ist, oder mit glück ne bessere und für 2-3 % bessere Werte wahrscheinlich jetzt mehr Geld bezahlen und Wochenlang auf ne neue Warten nein behalt die Karte. Stell den Ram so ein das er läüft, und mach dich an den Chip zu schaffen. Kannst ja mal die Vcore auf 1080mv setzen, den Zieltakt der Gpu auf 2500mhz und Ram auf 2150 mhz PT auf +15% nimm dafür mal den Afterburner, der Wattmann führt bei den Spannungen ein gewisses Eigenleben. Stell aber vorher im Wattman die Speichertimings wieder auf Standart, und bei den Einstellungen wieder alles auf Auto. Damit sich AB und Wattmann nicht ins gehege kommen. Dann pobierste mal, ob die Karte so läuft. Treiber haste mal sauber deinstalliert und neu draufgemacht?


drstoecker schrieb:


> Läuft die Karte Stock Problemlos?
> 
> finde es übrigens auch krass das alte Karten für mehr weggehen als neue Karten, das Verhältnis passt nicht.


Das Verhältniss hat schon seit ende 2020 nicht mehr gepasst.


----------



## openSUSE (21. Februar 2021)

Wer mehr von der *XFX RX6900XT Merc* sehen möchte:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSSRi4RHpnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Februar 2021)

@Duvar

Das lasse ich bei meinem NT mal schön bleiben
+15 PL wären knapp 300 Watt und für die Gesamte Karte über 320 Watt.
Wenn ich die Lüfter auf 2200 U/min stelle bleibt alles weitaus kühler!


----------



## Falcony6886 (21. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Einbecker41 Ja, ich weiß, aber ich verstehe halt nicht so recht, warum sonst eine Unzufriedenheit bei Tweaking einen Umtausch rechtfertigen sollte/könnte.


Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Das ist für mich reines Ausnutzen des 14-tägigen Rückgaberechts. Legitim, aber mit Geschmäckle. Ich habe an meiner RX 6900 XT gar nicht erst herum gespielt. Die läuft und gut. Bin froh, eine zur UVP bekommen zu haben und erfreue mich daran!


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Manchmal wünscht man sich die Zeit wieder, in der man 1x Monat die "Happy Computer" oder "PowerPlay" bekam und dann per Fax oder Telefon bestellen konnte... kam das Zeug an, war es da und Umtausch ging, wenn es defekt war!
> Heute diskrediert man jeden der nen Diesel fährt aber bestellt und retourniert als ob es kein morgen mehr gibt.
> Was passiert wohl  mit den ganzen 14-Tage Rücksendungen?
> 
> ...


Mich ärgert es einfach, wenn man dann "gebrauchte" Produkte bekommt. Alles nur, weil jemandem das OC-Potenzial nicht passt. Siehe mein Prolimatech-Thread oder das Tagebuch. i9-10900k bei Amazon als Neuware bestellt und definitv Gebrauchtware bekommen. WLP am Heatspreader, CPU-Blister schief in der OVP, ein Siegel gelöst. 

Klar, alles rechtlich legitim. Aber ich mache das nicht. Habe im Dezember bei der 5950X-Odyssee ein Enermax MaxTytan 1250W teuer bei Amazon gekauft, weil es das einzige verfügbare, qualitativ hochwertige Netzteil oberhalb von 850W war. Eine Woche später hatte Mindfactory dann das BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 1200W für rund 100 Euro weniger und mit Multirail. Das habe ich dann auch noch gekauft, aber das Enermax trotz 30-Tage Rückgaberecht behalten. Es gab keinen Defekt und ich finde es nicht richtig, sowas einfach mal zum Ausprobieren zu bestellen. 

Genauso wenig finde ich es aber richtig, wenn Retourware einfach dreister Weise wieder als Neuware im Verkauf landet. 

Ich erfreue mich jedenfalls an der RX 6900 XT, ohne da für mich auszuloten, wie gut das Sample ist. Läuft, gefällt und bringt Freude!


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> 
> Das lasse ich bei meinem NT mal schön bleiben
> +15 PL wären knapp 300 Watt und für die Gesamte Karte über 320 Watt.
> Wenn ich die Lüfter auf 2200 U/min stelle bleibt alles weitaus kühler!


Hab nur ein 500W Netzteil, maximal wird es ausgehen und fertig.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> @0ldN3rd und @Einbecker41 @drstoecker
> 
> Ich bin nur etwas verwundert das meine Karte so ein verhalten an den Tag legt, deshalb die Frage an die Profis ob sie umtauschen würden oder nicht. Meine alte Powercolour RX6800 Fighter hat deutlich mehr UV Potential gehabt.
> 
> ...


Benutzredoch malMPT und stelle dort die maximale Spannung ein, das sollte besser funktionieren da du die Kurve nicht absenkst.


Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Da seine Karte stock läuft, hat sie ja auch die Angaben erfüllt. Das Problem ist, obwohl es ja keins ist. Dass die neuen Karten sei es Nvidia oder Amd immer weniger spielraum haben für oc oder uv haben. Die Dinger laufen halt stock schon gut. Wenn das so weiter geht, verhält es sich bald bei Grakas wie beim Ryzen, reinstecken und gut iss. Wäre aber schade wenn tweaken dann langweilig wird. anderseits weiss mann das man ein optimal abgestimmtes Produkt bekommt. Bei Ryzen kannste wenigstens stundenlang Ram oc zelebrieren. Wenn der Pc Wochenlang mit Ram oc gequält wird brauchst dir wenigstens keine Spiele mehr kaufen und das spart Geld.


Du kennst offenbar nicht den Curve Optimzer in dem du jeden Kern einzeln tweaken kannst


----------



## Einbecker41 (21. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Benutzredoch malMPT und stelle dort die maximale Spannung ein, das sollte besser funktionieren da du die Kurve nicht absenkst.
> 
> Du kennst offenbar nicht den Curve Optimzer in dem du jeden Kern einzeln tweaken kannst


Ich kenne den war aber noch zu faul damit rumzudoktern, werde mal bei Gelegenheit den ausprobieren, aber nächste Woche ist Spätschicht, danach wohl 


Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Das ist für mich reines Ausnutzen des 14-tägigen Rückgaberechts. Legitim, aber mit Geschmäckle. Ich habe an meiner RX 6900 XT gar nicht erst herum gespielt. Die läuft und gut. Bin froh, eine zur UVP bekommen zu haben und erfreue mich daran!
> 
> Mich ärgert es einfach, wenn man dann "gebrauchte" Produkte bekommt. Alles nur, weil jemandem das OC-Potenzial nicht passt. Siehe mein Prolimatech-Thread oder das Tagebuch. i9-10900k bei Amazon als Neuware bestellt und definitv Gebrauchtware bekommen. WLP am Heatspreader, CPU-Blister schief in der OVP, ein Siegel gelöst.
> 
> ...


Gratuliere 6900xt ist ja auch ne super Karte.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (22. Februar 2021)

@Einbecker41 und @Gurdi 

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist: Im normalen Wattman stellt man ja bekanntermaßen mit dem Voltregler einfach nur die Steilheit der Voltkurve@Takt ein. 

Die Standard Einstellung bei einer RX6900XT ist ja 1175 mV bei einer RX 6800 sind es 1025mV.

Bei der RX6800 die ich vorher hatte, habe ich im Treiber die Volt auf 980mV gestellt, habe aber trotzdem sehr oft 1025mV real anliegen sehen.

Bei meiner RX6900XT habe ich noch nie mehr als 1010mV real anliegen gesehen. Auch wenn ich den Volt Slider auf Standard 1175mV lasse. Kann es sein das die RX6900XT Karten da deutlich weniger Volt drauf feuern als ihre kleineren Geschwister? 

Ich glaube bei den oben beschrieben Bildfehlern + Treiber Crash bei Metro lagen nur 953 mV an bei 2300mhz. Genau kann ich es aber nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die RX6900XT Karten da deutlich weniger Volt drauf feuern als ihre kleineren Geschwister?


Die Dinger müssen ja zwangsweise besser selektiert sein und mit weniger Standardspannung laufen damit sie aus dem selben Energiebudget wie die 6800XT mehr Leistung holen können.


----------



## Einbecker41 (22. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> @Einbecker41 und @Gurdi
> 
> Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist: Im normalen Wattman stellt man ja bekanntermaßen mit dem Voltregler einfach nur die Steilheit der Voltkurve@Takt ein.
> 
> ...


Wenn Grafikfehler vorliegen bekommt der Vram zuwenig Spannung, oder für die anliegende Spannung ist der vergegebenen Takt zu hoch. Wurde damit auch konfrontiert bis ich die Spannung angepasst habe, war bei meiner 5700XT damals genau dasselbe. Den Ab nutze ich weil die Spannungswerte besser eingehalten werden. Deine 6900xt sollte mit meinen Settings locker zurechtkommen, aus den von Olstyle genannten Grund. Damit hast Du eine Basis,  wenn die Karte damit läuft kannste weiteres Feintuning betreiben. Wenn der Vram per se nicht so einfach will, lass Ihn lieber mit moderaten oc laufen. Schauste dann was mit der Gpu so geht. Mit meiner 6800xt hatte ich das auch.


----------



## McZonk (22. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Bei meiner RX6900XT habe ich noch nie mehr als 1010mV real anliegen gesehen. Auch wenn ich den Volt Slider auf Standard 1175mV lasse. Kann es sein das die RX6900XT Karten da deutlich weniger Volt drauf feuern als ihre kleineren Geschwister?


Bei mehr Einheiten ist das Powerbudget einfach viel früher aufgebraucht. Eine 6900XT buttert aber schon 1.175 mV mit entsprechendem Takt raus, wenn sie denn kann. Nimm mal ein Spiel mit wenig GPU-Last und stell es auf 1080p. Gute CPU vorausgesetzt, siehste dann auch mehr als 1.0xx mV.


----------



## Methusalem (22. Februar 2021)

Funktioniert das MPT eigentlich noch so, wie es soll?

Übertrage ich die im Wattman gemachten Einstellungen ( GPU 1060mV, 2100 MHz VRAM, FT, PT 0% ) 1:1 ins MPT, mindert sich die Leistung deutlich, bspw. im Sup4K von ~14800 Punkten (Wattman) auf ~13800 Punkte (MPT).

Letzteres Ergebnis ist sogar niedriger als mit Default-Einstellungen.

Was übersehe ich da eventuell?


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2021)

Endlich, der Kühler der neuen Karte funzt. Wo vorher in Superposition bei Testszene 7-8 bereits 110°C+ (113°C Spikes) zu sehen waren, bin ich hier mit selben Testszenario bei im Schnitt 85°C (max war kurz 88°C was ich sah). Also locker mal 25°C kühler das Teil, die Frage ist nur, wird die sich auch so hervorragend undervolten lassen, ich bezweifele es.
Alles bei +15% PL, also 293W.

Erster Anhaltspunkt (falls der einer ist), im Treiber werden mir 2514MHz max angezeigt ab Werk, vorher waren es im 2554MHz Bereich...


----------



## gbm31 (22. Februar 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Funktioniert das MPT eigentlich noch so, wie es soll?
> 
> Übertrage ich die im Wattman gemachten Einstellungen ( GPU 1060mV, 2100 MHz VRAM, FT, PT 0% ) 1:1 ins MPT, mindert sich die Leistung deutlich, bspw. im Sup4K von ~14800 Punkten (Wattman) auf ~13800 Punkte (MPT).
> 
> ...



1060mV im Wattman: Du ziehst die ganze Spannungs/Takt-Kurve flacher, aber die max. Spannung liegt weiter an bei Bedarf. Wird die Kurve zu flach wirds instabil.
1060mV im MPT: es gibt nicht mehr als diese 1060mV! Und evtl. einen Absturz wenn diese bei geringer Last zu wenig für den eingestellten Zieltakt sind.


----------



## Methusalem (22. Februar 2021)

Verstehe ich das dann so richtig, dass, sobald im MPT die Spannung eingestellt wird, der Zieltakt ebenfalls angepasst werden sollte (bei UV also nach unten)?


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (22. Februar 2021)

Jetzt hatte ich gerade schon wieder einen komischen Fehler.

Eben habe ich den Rechner neu gestartet und die Radeon Software ging nicht auf. Im Tray war auch kein Logo. Mehrmals den Rechner neu gestartet, aber ich bin nicht in die Software gekommen. Musste dann den Treiber nochmal neu installieren und auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzten. Dann ging es wieder.

Jetzt mache ich mir natürlich noch mehr sorgen das mit meiner Karte was nicht stimmt. Hab ich seit über einem Jahr AMD Karten in meinem Rechner noch nie erlebt das der Treiber nicht starten will.


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2021)

Hier mal die ersten Tests, also die Karte ist schon mal nicht schlechter als meine Alte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gbm31 (22. Februar 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das dann so richtig, dass, sobald im MPT die Spannung eingestellt wird, der Zieltakt ebenfalls angepasst werden sollte (bei UV also nach unten)?



Ja, sonst haut die Karte bei wenig Last nach oben ab und es kracht. Weil es mit MPT halt nicht mehr Saft gibt.

Kannst du einfach testen:

Stell einmal im Wattman und einmal im MPT die Spannung auf 1100mV (wenn 6800XT oder 6900XT, sonst 990 oder so bei der 6800)  und schau jeweils in HWInfo nach der max. angelegten Spannung.



handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Eben habe ich den Rechner neu gestartet und die Radeon Software ging nicht auf. Im Tray war auch kein Logo. Mehrmals den Rechner neu gestartet, aber ich bin nicht in die Software gekommen. Musste dann den Treiber nochmal neu installieren und auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzten. Dann ging es wieder.
> 
> Jetzt mache ich mir natürlich noch mehr sorgen das mit meiner Karte was nicht stimmt. Hab ich seit über einem Jahr AMD Karten in meinem Rechner noch nie erlebt das der Treiber nicht starten will.



Ferndiagnose schwierig aber meine VII hatte je nach Treiber und Faxen, die ich damit angestellt hab, auch das eine oder andere Mal ein DDU nötig weil sonst nichts außer Windows Standardtreiber ging.

Aber mit den aktuellen Treibern hatte ich mit der 6900 jetzt keine solchen Fehler wie du beobachtet...


----------



## Methusalem (22. Februar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Ja, sonst haut die Karte bei wenig Last nach oben ab und es kracht. Weil es mit MPT halt nicht mehr Saft gibt.
> 
> Kannst du einfach testen:
> 
> Stell einmal im Wattman und einmal im MPT die Spannung auf 1100mV (wenn 6800XT oder 6900XT, sonst 990 oder so bei der 6800)  und schau jeweils in HWInfo nach der max. angelegten Spannung.



Ja, und das ist ja gerade das Seltsame, jetzt mal gemessen (HWiNFO) im Sup4K:

UV mittels Wattman GPU Core Voltage max. 1043 mV, per MPT max. 1050 mV, und das mit deutlich weniger Punkten.

Ansonsten identische Einstellungen (VDDC 1060 mV, Takt, Speicher, PT).


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2021)

Bei mir sieht es aktuell so aus, bin zufrieden nach ersten Tests:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Bei mehr Einheiten ist das Powerbudget einfach viel früher aufgebraucht. Eine 6900XT buttert aber schon 1.175 mV mit entsprechendem Takt raus, wenn sie denn kann. Nimm mal ein Spiel mit wenig GPU-Last und stell es auf 1080p. Gute CPU vorausgesetzt, siehste dann auch mehr als 1.0xx mV.


Exakt.


Methusalem schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das dann so richtig, dass, sobald im MPT die Spannung eingestellt wird, der Zieltakt ebenfalls angepasst werden sollte (bei UV also nach unten)?


Ja


----------



## sifusanders (22. Februar 2021)

neues GPU-Z kann den Speicher-Hersteller anzeigen. Ich hab Samsung, hat iwer was anderes?

LG
Sifu


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2021)

Samsung


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2021)

Auch Samsung, hier mal mit rund 300W im Schnitt ein run:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Februar 2021)

Ebenfalls Samsung


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2021)

Schon heftig das die CPU noch einiges ausmacht in 4k optimized, hier mal mit 4.6GHz 3800CL14 mit dem Ryzen 3600.
Ansonsten selbe Limits wie oben, also wieder um die 300W rum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Muss korrigieren, durchs CPU/RAM OC liegen nun rund 310W an musste ich sehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hokiru (22. Februar 2021)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Ich erfreue mich jedenfalls an der RX 6900 XT, ohne da für mich auszuloten, wie gut das Sample ist. Läuft, gefällt und bringt Freude!


Genauso habe ich das auch vor. Leistung ist eh mehr als gut und in aktuellen Zeiten bin ich froh, eine zur UVP zu haben. Freue mich auch riesig und dir auch weiter viel Spaß mit der Karte  
Denn selbst, wenn es mal mehr 6800XT Customs geben auf dem Markt geben wird, dauert es bestimmt noch lange bis der Preis unter der UVP der 6900XT landen wird (vor allem deutlich, nicht 10€  )  
Wie lange hat es eigentlich gedauert, bis die Karte bei dir war? Ich habe letzte Woche eine geschossen, steht aber immernoch, dass die Bestellung in Bearbeitung ist.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2021)

Derzeit kann man wirklich froh sein wenn man so ein Kaliber verbaut hat.
Die neuen Gens machen schon Spaß von der Leistung her.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Februar 2021)

@Duvar 

So viel Besser deine Karte
Kann gerne was Testen aber Ohne MPT und auch ohne das PL zu erhöhen...
Was schlagst denn vor bitte ?


----------



## Nordbadener (22. Februar 2021)

Hokiru schrieb:


> Genauso habe ich das auch vor. Leistung ist eh mehr als gut und in aktuellen Zeiten bin ich froh, eine zur UVP zu haben. Freue mich auch riesig und dir auch weiter viel Spaß mit der Karte
> Denn selbst, wenn es mal mehr 6800XT Customs geben auf dem Markt geben wird, dauert es bestimmt noch lange bis der Preis unter der UVP der 6900XT landen wird (vor allem deutlich, nicht 10€  )
> Wie lange hat es eigentlich gedauert, bis die Karte bei dir war? Ich habe letzte Woche eine geschossen, steht aber immernoch, dass die Bestellung in Bearbeitung ist.


Du wirst wahrscheinlich heute Abend zwischen 20:30 und 21:30 Uhr eine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Lieferzeit von Tilburg/NL nach D normal zwei Tage, am Mittwoch wird sie kommen...


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2021)

Joa die Karte ist echt der Burner, schade das ich keine Wasserkühlung habe^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Visiere jetzt mal die 18k an


----------



## openSUSE (22. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Joa die Karte ist echt der Burner, schade das ich keine Wasserkühlung habe^^
> 
> 
> 
> Visiere jetzt mal die 18k an


Halt STOP! Dein bench kann nicht gewertet werden da der HotSpot zu hoch ist!
So muss das: (Natürlich war das noch Luft!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (22. Februar 2021)

Da ist die Gefahr aber hoch, dass langsam clockstretching ins Spiel kommt, oder? 40 Watt ASIC und 50 MHz mehr, aber nicht wirklich Mehrleistung generiert.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Februar 2021)

Hm. Jetzt habe ich, seit ich mir mein Setting erarbeitet habe, im MPT nichts geändert. Auch nichts auf dem Rechner geupdated. Und dennoch läuft mein Profil heute nicht mehr. Sobald ich eine 3D-Anwendung starte (egal ob WoW, HZD oder sonstwas), friert das Bild erst kurz ein, dann zeigt es meine Systemfarbe von Windows an und verharrt so. Zurück auf Bios Standard läufts und mit gelockerten MPT Settings auch bisher.

edit: Obwohl. Ich habe GPU-Z geupdated. Das sollte aber doch nichts ausmachen, oder?

edit die Zweite: Das Problem sind wohl die Fast Timings Level 2. Dass das plötzlich nicht mehr hinhaut, spricht aber nicht für einen Defekt am Speicher, oder?


----------



## McZonk (22. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> edit die Zweite: Das Problem sind wohl die Fast Timings Level 2. Dass das plötzlich nicht mehr hinhaut, spricht aber nicht für einen Defekt am Speicher, oder?


Wenn default und mit weniger OC alles läuft, spricht das in erster Linie dafür, warum AMD diese Option offiziell gar nicht anbietet


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Halt STOP! Dein bench kann nicht gewertet werden da der HotSpot zu hoch ist!
> So muss das: (Natürlich war das noch Luft!)
> 
> 
> ...


Postet doch mal die Settings mit alle vom Treiber + MPT, damit wir versuchen können uns an den Scores zu orientieren. Hier mal mein aktueller Score + Settings. Ok solch hohen max Verbrauch hatte ich net^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arthur95 (22. Februar 2021)

Neuer Treiber da:

21.2.3



			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-2-3
		


gut das das  seit jetzt einem Jahr immer noch nicht gefixt ist: 

_"Enhanced Sync may cause a black screen to occur when enabled on some games and system configurations. Any users who may be experiencing issues with Enhanced Sync enabled should disable it as a temporary workaround."_


handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte ich gerade schon wieder einen komischen Fehler.
> 
> Eben habe ich den Rechner neu gestartet und die Radeon Software ging nicht auf. Im Tray war auch kein Logo. Mehrmals den Rechner neu gestartet, aber ich bin nicht in die Software gekommen. Musste dann den Treiber nochmal neu installieren und auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzten. Dann ging es wieder.
> 
> Jetzt mache ich mir natürlich noch mehr sorgen das mit meiner Karte was nicht stimmt. Hab ich seit über einem Jahr AMD Karten in meinem Rechner noch nie erlebt das der Treiber nicht starten will.


hatte ich auch schon mal. Nach einem schief gegangenen Übertakungsversuch hat sich da was aufgehängt.

Hab auch Samsung GDDR6


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2021)

Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laber Rhabarber





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Februar 2021)

Mit 3000 U/min aber getestet
und AMD hat dir die Karte sofort getauscht!

Bin Zweitkäufer und werde es wohl bei der Karte mit 92 Grad Hotspot und 1300 U/min belassen.
Die 3 bis 5% machen es auch nicht mehr aus...
Bei mir ist einfach das Case und das Gewölbte Temperate Glas Schuld was die Hitze anzieht und jene nicht mehr loslässt.


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2021)

Hier noch ein schneller TS run:
1. run, muss da noch viel optimieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ATIR290 schrieb:


> Mit 3000 U/min aber getestet
> und AMD hat dir die Karte sofort getauscht!
> 
> Bin Zweitkäufer und werde es wohl bei der Karte mit 92 Grad Hotspot und 1300 U/min belassen.
> ...


Ja musst halt ein starkes UV Setting fahren, die Settings die ich aktuell fahren kann, an die konnte ich mit der alten Karte nicht mal denken, direkt 110°C+ und das bei rund 100W weniger wie jetzt. Von wegen AMD hat direkt getauscht, 2 Wochen lang erstmal Fragen beantworten und dumme Sachen machen die die von einem verlangen.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Februar 2021)

So stur, und alles auf Englisch/ oder doch in Deutsch?
Wohin hast die Karte dann gesendet, zu Digital River Retour oder AMD Deutschland (Sitz in Germany)

Zudem zockst/ Bencht wie ich sehen in in UQWD
Nicht Ultra HD - da eben sind die Temperaturen bei mir doch besser als sie bei dir damals mit der Alten Karte waren.
Denn nur Ultra HD lastet die Karte so aus, dass sie sich niemals erholen kann und die Temperaturen stetig steigen, da keine Pause erlaubt.


----------



## DARPA (23. Februar 2021)

In seinem letzten Review zur 6900XT Toxic hat Igor ja nochmal die 1175 mV GFX Spannung bestätigt.
Also scheint HWinfo in aktueller Version zu niedrige Werte zu zeigen. Zumindest oben raus.



sifusanders schrieb:


> neues GPU-Z kann den Speicher-Hersteller anzeigen. Ich hab Samsung, hat iwer was anderes?
> 
> LG
> Sifu


Ich wusste auch schon vor GPU-Z welcher Speicher bei mir drauf ist


----------



## Ace (23. Februar 2021)

Bin auch wieder zurück auf AMD und habe mir eine MSI 6800XT Gaming X Trio gegönnt.
Hatte vorher 4 RTX 3070 Modelle und 1x RTX 3060ti, bin mal gespannt
Karte läuft mit einem Seasonic Gold 550Watt 80+ Gold bis jetzt ohne Probleme.


----------



## gbm31 (23. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hm. Jetzt habe ich, seit ich mir mein Setting erarbeitet habe, im MPT nichts geändert.
> 
> edit die Zweite: Das Problem sind wohl die Fast Timings Level 2. Dass das plötzlich nicht mehr hinhaut, spricht aber nicht für einen Defekt am Speicher, oder?



Sicher dass du nichts im MPT geändert hast?

Das klingt nach:
- vorher Speicher in MPT hochgetaktet - daher mit niedrigerem Timing gestartet und damit FTL2  1-2 Stufen niedriger und damit funktionsfähig
- nachher: Speicher in Wattman hochgetaktet, daher mit korrektem Timing gestartet, und damit FTL2 nicht mehr machbar.


Das mit den zu geringen Spannungen im neuesten HWInfo ist mir auch aufgefallen, daher bin ich auf die vorherige Version zurück - hab ich hier irgendwo schon gepostet.

[edit] hier: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...na2-laberthread.577672/page-136#post-10668616


----------



## HairforceOne (23. Februar 2021)

Ich hab leider noch keine Versandbestätigung erhalten. 

Geduld ist eine Tugend aber ich hab aktuell keine. 

Naja mal abwarten. - Mit Glück wirds zum WE noch was. Ich hätte sogar ggf. jemanden der Bereit wäre seine 6800XT Custom + Zuzahlung gegen meine 6900XT Ref. zu tauschen. Ich weiß aber echt nicht ob ich das machen werde...

Da ist mir wg. Garantie am Ende glaube ich zu viel Unsicherheit drin.


----------



## Methusalem (23. Februar 2021)

Neuer Treiber, neues Glück:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint alles soweit im grünen Bereich, läuft stabil, und hat noch ein paar Reserven. Ich denke mal, das sind meine neuen 24/7 Settings.


Time Spy:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sup4K:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TD2:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ACO:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcony6886 (23. Februar 2021)

Hokiru schrieb:


> Genauso habe ich das auch vor. Leistung ist eh mehr als gut und in aktuellen Zeiten bin ich froh, eine zur UVP zu haben. Freue mich auch riesig und dir auch weiter viel Spaß mit der Karte
> Denn selbst, wenn es mal mehr 6800XT Customs geben auf dem Markt geben wird, dauert es bestimmt noch lange bis der Preis unter der UVP der 6900XT landen wird (vor allem deutlich, nicht 10€  )
> Wie lange hat es eigentlich gedauert, bis die Karte bei dir war? Ich habe letzte Woche eine geschossen, steht aber immernoch, dass die Bestellung in Bearbeitung ist.


Danke! 

Bei mir kam die Karte am Mittwoch nach der Bestellung an, hat also knapp eine Woche gedauert!


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Februar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Sicher dass du nichts im MPT geändert hast?
> 
> Das klingt nach:
> - vorher Speicher in MPT hochgetaktet - daher mit niedrigerem Timing gestartet und damit FTL2  1-2 Stufen niedriger und damit funktionsfähig
> - nachher: Speicher in Wattman hochgetaktet, daher mit korrektem Timing gestartet, und damit FTL2 nicht mehr machbar.


Nope, definitv nicht. Aber sag mal, FT2 wird doch im MPT nur freigegeben und im Wattman aktiviert, oder nicht? Oder liegt da das Problem?


----------



## blautemple (23. Februar 2021)

Mal gucken was die so kann. Ich muss nur mal gucken wie ich die Wasserkühlung mit einem gebrochenen Arm auseinander rupfen kann 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> So stur, und alles auf Englisch/ oder doch in Deutsch?
> Wohin hast die Karte dann gesendet, zu Digital River Retour oder AMD Deutschland (Sitz in Germany)
> 
> Zudem zockst/ Bencht wie ich sehen in in UQWD
> ...


Hab was dazu im Luxx geschrieben: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...-wakü-lukü-ln2.1282285/page-140#post-28167902


----------



## HairforceOne (23. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Mal gucken was die so kann. Ich muss nur mal gucken wie ich die Wasserkühlung mit einem gebrochenen Arm auseinander rupfen kann
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel Spaß damit. - Und gute Besserung mit deinem Arm.

Ansonsten einfach den Schraubenschlüssel mit Eingipsen, dann ist nen wichtiges Werkzeug auf jeden fall schon mal fest implementiert.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Mal gucken was die so kann. Ich muss nur mal gucken wie ich die Wasserkühlung mit einem gebrochenen Arm auseinander rupfen kann


Also, wenn man meinen Opa fragt, hat der früher mit ZWEI gebrochenen Armen unter Tage gebuddelt! Also stell dich gefälligst nicht so an!

Spaß beiseite, gute Besserung!

edit: Resizable Bar jetzt auch für das MSI Z390-A Pro:





						MSI Deutschland
					

Willkommen auf der deutschen Webseite von MSI. MSI entwickelt und produziert Mainboards, Grafikkarten, Notebooks und PCs, Kommunikations Produkte, Barebones, Industrie Computer und Multimedia Produkte.




					de.msi.com


----------



## DARPA (23. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Nope, definitv nicht. Aber sag mal, FT2 wird doch im MPT nur freigegeben und im Wattman aktiviert, oder nicht? Oder liegt da das Problem?


Richtig. Aber wie schon angesprochen läuft Fast Timings Lvl 2 in der Regel nur wenn man nen lascheres Grundtiming wählt, also z.B. in MPT 1175 (=2150) MHz VRAM Takt einstellt.


blautemple schrieb:


> Mal gucken was die so kann. Ich muss nur mal gucken wie ich die Wasserkühlung mit einem gebrochenen Arm auseinander rupfen kann


Junge, was hast du jetzt schon wieder gemacht ^^


----------



## gbm31 (23. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Nope, definitv nicht. Aber sag mal, FT2 wird doch im MPT nur freigegeben und im Wattman aktiviert, oder nicht? Oder liegt da das Problem?



Wenn du den Speichertakt im MPT erhöhst, wird beim Windows Boot das entsprechende schwächere Timing anhand von Timingtabellen ausgewählt.

Im Extremfall stellst du den Speichertakt im MPT auf 1075MHz, beim Booten werden dann entsprechend der Taktstufe 2 Stufen schlechtere Timings ausgewählt, und mit FT2 kommst du grade so wieder auf Standard Timings.

So konnte ich nach Bekanntwerden der zweiten Timingstufe diese stabil fahren, allerdings mit ausbleibendem Benefit...


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Februar 2021)

Hm. Verstehe. In meinem Fall funktionieren die FT2 nichtmal mehr mit 1000MHz.


----------



## DARPA (23. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hm. Verstehe. In meinem Fall funktionieren die FT2 nichtmal mehr mit 1000MHz.


Ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Hab damit auch direkt Bildfehler in 2D und instant Crash in 3D


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Februar 2021)

Mich wundert halt nur, dass es vorher lief. Sei es drum, habs jetzt auf 1050 mit FT1 stabil.


----------



## DARPA (23. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte übrigens mal versucht, die Grundtimings eine Stufe schärfer zu stellen. Hab dazu 800 MHz in MPT eingetragen. Lief aber nicht wirklich. Nach der Windows Anmeldung nur wenige Sekunden bis zum Blackscreen. Auch mit Standard Timings in Wattman. Schade.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Februar 2021)

Hm. Wie machst du das dann wieder rückgängig, wenn du nichtmal mehr ins Windows kommst?


----------



## Ace (23. Februar 2021)

Standard Settings mit der Karte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (23. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hm. Wie machst du das dann wieder rückgängig, wenn du nichtmal mehr ins Windows kommst?


Abgesicherter Modus


----------



## Ace (23. Februar 2021)

Mal schnell getestet könnte man schon so lassen.
Bekomme Morgen noch ein 5600X, mal sehen was da noch zu holen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. Februar 2021)

So Leute... gönnt euch:

Die Toxic ist lagernd bei MF... für schnäppchenhafte 1899,-€ Ein Traum, wenn man jeden Bezug zu irgendwas verloren hat:








						16GB Sapphire Radeon RX 6900 XT TOXIC-LE-OC LIMITED EDITION 3xDP/HDMI (Retail) - RX 6900 XT
					

Radeon RX Serie von Sapphire | 16GB Sapphire Radeon RX 6900 XT TOXIC-LE-OC LIMITED EDITION 3xDP/HDMI (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 5 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Februar 2021)

Hm... mein Bezug ist gerade in der Waschmaschine... aber SO irre bin nichtmal ich.


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2021)

Ace schrieb:


> Standard Settings mit der Karte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja da komm ich in etwa ran^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sifusanders (23. Februar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> In seinem letzten Review zur 6900XT Toxic hat Igor ja nochmal die 1175 mV GFX Spannung bestätigt.
> Also scheint HWinfo in aktueller Version zu niedrige Werte zu zeigen. Zumindest oben raus.
> 
> 
> Ich wusste auch schon vor GPU-Z welcher Speicher bei mir drauf ist


ich auch, bin ja unter Wasser.


----------



## Hokiru (23. Februar 2021)

Ich habe gerade die Versandbestätigung (17:23h) meiner 6900XT aus dem AMD Shop bekommen 
Wer auch letzten Donnerstag dabei war kann ja heute Abend mal in seine Mails schauen 
Juhuuu


----------



## blautemple (23. Februar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Junge, was hast du jetzt schon wieder gemacht ^^


Die letzten zwei Jahre hatte ich wenig Glück 

Ich sollte mir mal andere Hobbys suchen. Motorrad und Mountainbike gehen ganz schön auf die Knochen


----------



## Rolk (23. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die letzten zwei Jahre hatte ich wenig Glück
> 
> Ich sollte mir mal andere Hobbys suchen. Motorrad und Mountainbike gehen ganz schön auf die Knochen


Verlege dich auf F5 drücken. Ist ungefährlicher.


----------



## gbm31 (23. Februar 2021)

Hmm...

Ich kann auch ein schönes leises 2380MHz/1000mV MPT/975mV Wattman/2124MHz VRAM FTL1 Setting mit ~260W (280Peak) fahren - aber dann hab ich keine durchgehenden 90fps mehr in AMS2 auf der Nordschleife mit 21 Gegnern und der G2.  
Mit meinem 2480MHz/1075mV Setting geht das - halt bei 50-60W mehr... 

Doof.


----------



## blautemple (23. Februar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Verlege dich auf F5 drücken. Ist ungefährlicher.


Ach, aktuelle Hardware habe ich eig immer da und das ganz ohne F5 drücken


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. Februar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Verlege dich auf F5 drücken. Ist ungefährlicher.



Nur bis zu einem gewissem Alter! Herzkasper und so!! 

@blautemple  Mountainbiken ist auch ohne! Hatte heute im mitten im Wald die unheimliche Begegnung der 3.ten Art!

Also ich denke am besten bleibt man einfach auf der Couch....Pizza-Taxi.....Bett....HomeOffice...repeat!


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Februar 2021)

Hö?  Am Häuschen der Hex... Schwiegermutter vorbei gefahren?


----------



## DARPA (23. Februar 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> ich auch, bin ja unter Wasser.


Alles gut, meine dummen Sprüche darf man nicht so ernst nehmen 
War ja sinnvoll dein Hinweis.


----------



## Norkzlam (23. Februar 2021)

Hokiru schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die Versandbestätigung (17:23h) meiner 6900XT aus dem AMD Shop bekommen
> Wer auch letzten Donnerstag dabei war kann ja heute Abend mal in seine Mails schauen
> Juhuuu


Habe sie eine Stunde später bekommen, aber sie ist da. Vielleicht hält man sie also noch diese Woche in den Händen.


----------



## gbm31 (23. Februar 2021)

@Gurdi 

mal die aktuelle Arbeitsweise des Treibers untersucht? Verhält sich irgendwie anders wie früher - seit wann begrenzt Wattman die Spannung so deutlich? Früher gings trotz 1100mV eingestellt auf 1175...


Ich teste grade Wattman vs. MPT.

Settings: 

MPT: 304W PT (ergibt +15% 350W, damit das PT nicht limitiert) - 1500rpm acoustic limit - 85°C temp target - no zerofan

Wattman: 2480MHz GPU - FTL1 - 1062MHz VRAM - PT +15%

Alles was hier nicht angegeben ist, bleibt default.

Variable: Entweder 1075mV GFX im MPT oder 1131mV im Wattman (resultiert in max. 1075mV im TS)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob die Wattman-Einstellung wirklich stabil ist weiss ich nicht. 
1125mV Wattman only (=>1068mV) crashen gerne mal im TS, während 1075 MPT + 1025 Wattman (=>1068mV im TS) stabil und erprobt sind.


----------



## G0NZ0 (23. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> für schnäppchenhafte 1899,-€


Da werd ich ja ganz wuschig


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. Februar 2021)

@G0NZ0 Tja... da musst du schneller werden... nach ner halben Stunde war keine mehr da...


----------



## G0NZ0 (23. Februar 2021)

Ach wie schade 
Aber ich würde eh gerne fünfstellig für die Toxic zahlen, das verdient die Karte einfach.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Februar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> mal die aktuelle Arbeitsweise des Treibers untersucht? Verhält sich irgendwie anders wie früher - seit wann begrenzt Wattman die Spannung so deutlich? Früher gings trotz 1100mV eingestellt auf 1175...
> 
> ...


Konnte den neusten Treiber noch nicht ausprobieren, werde ich mir morgen mal anschauen da hab ich wieder Heimarbeit.


----------



## Linmoum (23. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte ich gerade schon wieder einen komischen Fehler.
> 
> Eben habe ich den Rechner neu gestartet und die Radeon Software ging nicht auf. Im Tray war auch kein Logo. Mehrmals den Rechner neu gestartet, aber ich bin nicht in die Software gekommen. Musste dann den Treiber nochmal neu installieren und auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzten. Dann ging es wieder.
> 
> Jetzt mache ich mir natürlich noch mehr sorgen das mit meiner Karte was nicht stimmt. Hab ich seit über einem Jahr AMD Karten in meinem Rechner noch nie erlebt das der Treiber nicht starten will.


Für die Zukunft oder falls wer anders das Problem mal haben sollte:

C:/Benutzer/Benutzername/Appdata/Local/AMD/CN

Dort "gmdb.blb" löschen. Danach Adrenalin neu starten und das GUI öffnet sich wieder anstandslos. Ggf. den Rechner neu starten, aber reines neustarten der Treiberapp sollte reichen.


----------



## Scriptor (24. Februar 2021)

So habe jetzt mal ein bisschen mit meiner 6900xt Ref rumgebastelt / undervoltet.

Zielsetzung war die kleine soweit mit angezogener Handbremse zu betreiben das ich ein Setting finde das mir in Warzone (WQHD) 130-140 FPS garantiert aber trotzdem beim nächtlichen Mining (Hobby) nicht zu heiß wird.

Bisher habe ich nur Wattmann verwendet. Ob ich noch MPT nutze muss ich mir noch überlegen... irgendwie noch ne Innere Ablehnung..

Bis jetzt Stabil:
Max Frequenz: 2100
Voltage: 1100
VRAM: 2100 (Fast Timings on)
PT: -10%

Verbrauch: 165-170 Watt

Für Warzone mit meinen Einstellungen mehr als Ausreichend. Temperatur beim Mining liegt bei 60C Allgemein und 70C HotSpot. Lüfter ca bei 60%.

Wie testet Ihr eure Settings ob Sie stabil sind? Würde gerne noch schauen ob ich mit der Voltage weiter runter kann oder eventuell noch den Ram bisschen hoch setzen.
Immer wieder Warzone starten und abwarten ist nicht für das Homeoffice nebenher geeignet


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (24. Februar 2021)

Ich kann da zum testen Metro last light redux empfehlen. Ist bei mir krasser als jeder benchmark und bringt meine Karte innerhalb von Sekunden zum abstürzen bei falscher UV und oc Einstellung.


----------



## Scriptor (24. Februar 2021)

So konnte den VRAM noch auf 2150 erhöhen ohne Abstürze.
Sobald ich an der Voltage nur 25mV wegnehme bekomme ich keinen Superposition ohne Absturz hin.

Sieht dann jetzt so aus. Sind die Werte in Ordnung?

2 Bildschirme hängen dran und SAM aktiviert. Keine Ahnung ob das einen Unterscheid macht.


----------



## HairforceOne (24. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Ich kann da zum testen Metro last light redux empfehlen. Ist bei mir krasser als jeder benchmark und bringt meine Karte innerhalb von Sekunden zum abstürzen bei falscher UV und oc Einstellung.



Mit dem Spiel hab ich auch "gute" Erfahrungen gemacht...
Das OC selbst stelle ich "On the Fly" ein während Heaven Benchmark läuft. Zum testen nutze ich dann Superposition und Metro Last Light Redux.

Metro reagiert dermaßen zickig auf OC, dass das echt bei geringsten "Problemen" oder unstabilitäten nicht mit einem Frametimespike oder sowas reagiert sondern instant abschmiert. Sowohl meine Vega 56 als auch meine 1080 sind bis jetzt in allen Benchmarks, spielen, etc. die ich getestet habe Stabil. Aber Metro... Keine Chance, da muss ich nen ganzen deut runter, damit das Stabil läuft^^


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Februar 2021)

Danke für den Tipp, probier ich gleich mal aus. Mein Stabilitätsvietnam ist bisher Horizon Zero Dawn. -.-


----------



## HairforceOne (24. Februar 2021)

Das einzige "Problem" bei dem Metro Last Light Redux Test (zumindest war es bei mir bis jetzt immer so): Bis es zum Absturz kommt ist es kein fester Zeitraum.

Manchmal schmiert das Spiel 2 Minuten nach laden von nem Savegame ab, manchmal kann ich 20/30/40 Minuten Spielen bevor es abschmiert...

Ich kann nur mit Sicherheit sagen: Es stürzt definitiv ab, wenn irgendwas am OC/UV nicht passt.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (24. Februar 2021)

@HairforceOne

Problem bei mir war, dass Metro Last Light eines der ersten Spiele war die ich zum testen meiner neuen RX6900XT genommen hatte und ich wusste vorher nicht das Metro so zickig ist. Ich dachte schon ich hätte den schlechtesten Chip erwischt den es gibt auf dieser Welt 

Superposition läuft bei mir auch mit 1120mV bei 2400mHz problemlos durch. Bei Metro schmiert sofort der Treiber ab. Selbst 1150mV bei 2400mHz verursachen noch Probleme bei mir in Metro. Nur wenn ich die Volteinstellung nicht anfasse und auf Standard 1175mV lasse gibt es keine Probleme mehr.

Deshalb lasse ich auch ab jetzt die Finger von dem Volt Slider, da die RX6900XT von Haus aus sich sehr gut selbst regelt. Ich habe bis jetzt bei 254 Watt Limit bei 2400mhz Ziel noch nie mehr als reale 1010mV gesehen. Wenn ich das Powerlimit erhöhe, dann geht es auch mal bis 1100 mV hoch. Mit dem Volt Slider verbiegt man ja seit RDNA 2 nur noch die Kurve und das mag Metro anscheinend gar nicht.

EDIT: Bei mir war es bis jetzt so das ich bei ein bisschen zu viel Undervolting bei Metro Grafikkfehler bekommen habe, aber es es nicht abgestürzt. Dann bei noch ein bisschen mehr Undervolting mehr Grafikfehler und nach maximal 2 Minuten Treibercrash.
Bei zuviel Undervolting crasht das Spiel sofort innerhalb einer Sekunde. Und mit zuviel Undervolting meine ich eine Einstellung mit der ich durch Superpostion noch durchkomme.

@Xaphyr 

Wenn du Metro testest achte darauf SSAO auf mindestens 2x zu stellen damit du auch bei 99% GPU Auslastung hängst.


----------



## Methusalem (24. Februar 2021)

Scriptor schrieb:


> Sind die Werte in Ordnung?



Wenn dein Ziel ist, die Leistung stabil auf etwa 6800 XT - Niveau bei im Vergleich zur 6800 XT gleichzeitig deutlich niedrigerer Leistungsaufnahme zu bringen, ist dir das wohl gelungen.


----------



## czk666 (24. Februar 2021)

Welche Temperaturen sind bei einer 6800 OK? Ich habe die Nitro+ und würde gerne meine Lüfter dementsprechend anpassen. 
RAM overclock lohnt sich bei der nicht mehr so wie bei vega56, oder?


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Februar 2021)

Dein Höchstwert wird der Hotspot sein. Wenn der 110°C erreicht, riegelt die Karte ab. Ich persönlich habe unsere Karten so eingestellt, dass sie schlimmstenfalls mal den 90°C eine High Five geben (Peaks).


----------



## Duvar (24. Februar 2021)

Mein Stabilitätsvietnam ist Timespy gerade..


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (24. Februar 2021)

Wenn du für Big Navi Verhältnisse richtig gute Temperaturen haben willst, dann stelle alles so ein das du nicht über 75 Grad gpu und maximal 88 Grad Hotspot hast. Das ist für rdna 1 und 2 schon ein Kühler wert. Aber auch leicht über 80 Grad gpu und 100 Grad Hotspot sind kein Grund zur beunruhigung bei modernen Karten.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Februar 2021)

Haha, TS hab ich auch durch. ^^ Und dann kam HZD...


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (24. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mein Stabilitätsvietnam ist Timespy gerade..


Mal Metro last light redux probiert? Ich finde Timespy ja sogar noch anspruchsloser als Superposition. In Timespy habe ich bisher noch nie einen Absturz provozieren können. Allerdings habe ich auch nur maximal bis 2600 MHz getestet... Irgendwann ist auch mal gut


----------



## Duvar (24. Februar 2021)

Scriptor schrieb:


> So konnte den VRAM noch auf 2150 erhöhen ohne Abstürze.
> Sobald ich an der Voltage nur 25mV wegnehme bekomme ich keinen Superposition ohne Absturz hin.
> 
> Sieht dann jetzt so aus. Sind die Werte in Ordnung?
> ...


Sieht sehr gut aus dein Resultat, hier meins optimiert mit dem MPT, viel trennt uns da nicht.
Heisst also, dein Resultat finde ich klasse.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (24. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Haha, TS hab ich auch durch. ^^ Und dann kam HZD...


Geht mir auch so,  in  CP2077 und allen benches stabil, aber hzd leider nicht. Glaub aber das hängt damit zusammen das die Karte da kaum ins pl rennt und dadurch teilweise zu hohe taktraten anliegen.

Für synthetische Benchmarks könnt ich auch überall außer in TS noch gut was holen, hab aber momentan keine Lust die Stabilität für einzelanwendungen auszureizen. Evtl mit ner neuen cpu zusammen demnächst mal :p


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Mal Metro last light redux probiert? Ich finde Timespy ja sogar noch anspruchsloser als Superposition. In Timespy habe ich bisher noch nie einen Absturz provozieren können. Allerdings habe ich auch nur maximal bis 2600 MHz getestet... Irgendwann ist auch mal gut


Versuch mal den Timespy Extreme, ich denke nicht dass Düvi den normalen meinte. Ich zumindest nicht. ^^

Ich hatte jetzt eine Stunde Metro Last Light Redux mit meinem alten Setting laufen, kein Problem. HZD gestartet, schon beim Shader optimieren im Startbildschirm abgeschmiert.


----------



## Duvar (24. Februar 2021)

TSX finde ich deutlich leichter stabil zu bekommen ehrlich gesagt^^
Mit Metro konnte ich auch schön VRAM Probleme sehen, da gabs dann buntes geflacker bei der alten Karte, nach 10 Minuten rum.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Februar 2021)

Oh? Ok, krass. Sieht man mal, wie unterschiedlich sich die Karten verhalten (können).


----------



## Methusalem (24. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Mal Metro last light redux probiert? Ich finde Timespy ja sogar noch anspruchsloser als Superposition. In Timespy habe ich bisher noch nie einen Absturz provozieren können. Allerdings habe ich auch nur maximal bis 2600 MHz getestet... Irgendwann ist auch mal gut


Hm, bei meiner Karte ist es genau umgekehrt: Anspruchsloser Superposition und extrem zickiger Time Spy (der normale).


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (24. Februar 2021)

Ja echt heftig wie unterschiedlich das bei unseren Karten ist. Für meinen Geschmack ist der normale Timespy überhaupt nicht geeignet um auf Stabilität zu testen. Mein alte rx 5700xt und jetzt meine rx6900xt langweilen sich da so sehr das ich am liebsten noch einen Heizlüfter ins Gehäuse stellen würde damit denen nicht kalt wird  Anders bei mir superposition der geht ganz gut zum testen, ist aber auch nicht mit 12 Stunden am Stück zocken vergleichbar. Nur das zeigt dir wie stabil dein System ist. Und bloß nicht in den Menüs der Spiele auf 60hz beschrenken,....,, das ist schummeln 

@Xaphyr 

Dann ist horizon zero dawn ja noch viel schlimmer als Metro. 

Wir brauchen bald gar keine synthetischen Benchmarks mehr. Ab jetzt nur noch horizon zero dawn und Metro


----------



## Duvar (24. Februar 2021)

*Wer beim Stabilitätstest seiner Karte schummeln, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. *


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Ja echt heftig wie unterschiedlich das bei unseren Karten ist. Für meinen Geschmack ist der normale Timespy überhaupt nicht geeignet um auf Stabilität zu testen. Mein alte rx 5700xt und jetzt meine rx6900xt langweilen sich da so sehr das ich am liebsten noch einen Heizlüfter ins Gehäuse stellen würde damit denen nicht kalt wird  Anders bei mir superposition der geht ganz gut zum testen, ist aber auch nicht mit 12 Stunden am Stück zocken vergleichbar. Nur das zeigt dir wie stabil dein System ist. Und bloß nicht in den Menüs der Spiele auf 60hz beschrenken,....,, das ist schummeln
> 
> @Xaphyr
> 
> ...


Ich mach die eigentlich ohnehin nur zur Vergleichbarkeit. Oder um ein Wurt-Käs-Szenario zu provozieren. Denn man sieht ja, jedes Spiel kann einem unvorhergesehene Probleme bereiten.


----------



## gbm31 (24. Februar 2021)

Stabilität:
- Timespy (nicht Extreme) Test 2 - Entweder Anfangs wenns durch die Gänge geht oder später wenn es von den unteren Gängen nach oben in den Raum geht
- Bright Memory Bench HD im Loop
- The Division 2 - nach eine Weile spielen
- Metro Exodus RT - nach einer Weile spielen


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (24. Februar 2021)

Noch ein kleines Beispiel: Das Hauptmenü von gears 5 zieht bei mir deutlich mehr Leistung als wenn ich im Spiel am zocken bin und die gpu auslastung ist in beiden Fällen auf 99%

Da geht der Hotspot meiner Karte so hoch wie bei sonst keinem anderen Spiel oder benchmark.


----------



## Scriptor (24. Februar 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Wenn dein Ziel ist, die Leistung stabil auf etwa 6800 XT - Niveau bei im Vergleich zur 6800 XT gleichzeitig deutlich niedrigerer Leistungsaufnahme zu bringen, ist dir das wohl gelungen.


Super, danke dir. Hate zwar nicht direkt die 6800XT angepeilt sondern vielmehr was mir persönlich genügt.
Dann freue ich mich darüber und wenn es in XX Zeit nicht mehr reicht versuche ich mich in die andere Richtung (OC).

Da ich ja über Nacht als Hobby minning betreibe, weis jemand zufällig ab welchen Temperaturen ich eine wesentlich schnellere Alterung befürchten muss?
Ich denke mit meinen Temps (unter75C Hotspot) bin ich weit davon weg, wäre trotzdem interessant zu wissen.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (24. Februar 2021)

Bei 75 Grad Hotspot würde ich eher Angst haben das die Leitwiderstände geringer werden weil den Bauteilen kalt wird 

Aber mal im Ernst: Der dauernde Betrieb lässt Elektronik natürlich schneller altern als bei weniger Verwendung. Dann gilt natürlich umso Kühler umso besser.

Hier mal ein Vergleich Neu vs 2 Jahre Mining:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmHxzyVfcts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Scriptor (24. Februar 2021)

@Duvar 
Naja du hast ein paar Punkte mehr und ein paar Watt weniger.
Juckt mich jetzt schon irgendwie mich noch an MPT ran zu wagen 

Vor allem auch im Wattmann deine eingestellte Voltage, das funktioniert so nur weil du in MPT angepasst hast oder?
Bei mir schmiert alles unter 1100mv direkt ab.


----------



## Duvar (24. Februar 2021)

Ja nur wegen mpt ist das möglich. Lad runter ist ein super Tool.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Februar 2021)

@Scriptor
Ich habe aus 3x 6800xt REF das beste Modell raus selektiert. Aktuell noch unter Luft, wakü Umbau folgt in kürze.
Finale Settings sind
2475/2575MHz
Vram 2124MHz FT
PT+15%
1.005v
Über 300x Port royal (10k)validiert, Denke über 500x gestartet. Dxr Benchmark auch einige Male durchlaufen, hier trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Aktuell zocke ich nur bf5 sowie cod cw. Timespy und co auch alles nochmal separat getestet. Alle Einstellungen nur im Treiber vorgenommen, kein mpt.


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Februar 2021)

@handwurstschlaufe
Ich will der angesprochenen Thematik jetzt nicht grundlegend widersprechen, aber in dem von dir verlinkten Video muss es sich um zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche TU102 Chips und Karten handeln, denn CP2077 kann der Videoersteller vor zwei Jahren wohl schlecht getestet haben um jetzt einen Vergleich hinsichtlich "Verlust von Leistung durch Mining" aufzuzeigen  
Am Ende in 4K ein Leistungsunterschied von vllt 10%. Das verbuch ich persönlich unter Glück oder Pech in der Silicon-Lottery und Einflüssen durch schlechtere Kühlung oder eingetrockneter WLP.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @handwurstschlaufe
> Ich will der angesprochenen Thematik jetzt nicht grundlegend widersprechen, aber in dem von dir verlinkten Video muss es sich um zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche TU102 Chips und Karten handeln, denn CP2077 kann der Videoersteller vor zwei Jahren wohl schlecht getestet haben um jetzt einen Vergleich hinsichtlich "Verlust von Leistung durch Mining" aufzuzeigen
> Am Ende in 4K ein Leistungsunterschied von vllt 10%. Das verbuch ich persönlich unter Glück oder Pech in der Silicon-Lottery und Einflüssen durch schlechtere Kühlung oder eingetrockneter WLP.


Hab ich mir auch gedacht, der Vergleich ist schwachsinn.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2021)

Wow, die Dragon ist ja wirklich ein beeindruckendes Produkt geworden, quasi die TUF der RX Reihe.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SFyPYuzZdFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Februar 2021)

Sieht sehr solide aus. VRAM und VRM vernünftig gekühlt, sowie eine grundsätzlich absolut gute Kühlkonstruktion. Erinnert etwas an die letzten Gigabyte-Karten.
20W weniger als die Ref und dann im offenen Aufbau nur knapp 1100rpm sind natürlich Spitze für dann doch 2200-2300MHz.
Beim Gucken des Videos von HW unboxed verlieb ich mich gleich wieder in die Radeon Bild-Quali.
Kann doch echt nicht sein, dass mir das jedes mal ins Auge sticht - oder der Unterschied ist halt einfach wirklich real..


----------



## arthur95 (24. Februar 2021)

Sind eigentlich diese verbugten Wassereffekte bzw. an Reflektionsoberflächen in BFV schon behoben? oder ist das ein allgemeines Windows/BFV Problem?


----------



## Methusalem (24. Februar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Beim Gucken des Videos von HW unboxed verlieb ich mich gleich wieder in die Radeon Bild-Quali.
> Kann doch echt nicht sein, dass mir das jedes mal ins Auge sticht - oder der Unterschied ist halt einfach wirklich real..


Isso. 

AMD ist da einfach besser.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wow, die Dragon ist ja wirklich ein beeindruckendes Produkt geworden, quasi die TUF der RX Reihe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Welcome back to *Hardware unavailable*..." 

Eine nette Karte, mit deren Erwerb man sicher nichts falsch macht. Dennoch wundere ich mich ein wenig über deinen Optimismus an dieser Stelle. Sehr solide Hausmannskost, würde ich sagen, aber nichts, was Powercolor in meinem persönlichen Ranking jetzt groß auf- oder absteigen lässt.


----------



## Duvar (24. Februar 2021)

Ist der Score OK für 180W Leute?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Februar 2021)

Habe 17300 Punkte mit RX 6800XT 2275 Mhz aber eben in 4K Auflösung









						16GB Powercolor Radeon RX 6800 Fighter DDR6 Drei-Lüfter 256bit (Retail) - RX 6800
					

Radeon RX Serie von PowerColor | 16GB Powercolor Radeon RX 6800 Fighter DDR6 Drei-Lüfter 256bit (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 230 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Hatte ja jemand die Karte und jener war eben nicht zufrieden
Ist die etwas abgespecktere Karte als die 6800  RED Dragon, welche auch Optisch ansprechender ist, als die RX 6800 Fighter!


----------



## Duvar (24. Februar 2021)

Was für 4k? Setting ist für jeden gleich. Systeminfo heisst net, dass der Bench dort mit den Settings läuft, oder hast du manuell was an den Settings verändert? Systeminfo sagt nur an, was ich für Hardware habe wie zB auch den Monitor.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Februar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Habe 17300 Punkte mit RX 6800XT 2275 Mhz aber eben in 4K Auflösung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hä? Im Video gehts um die Red Dragon. Das ist die mittlere 6800 non-XT von Powercolor.

Fighter -> Red Dragon -> Red Devil

Oder sprichst du einfach nur von dem "Angebot" bei Mindfactory?


----------



## drstoecker (24. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich diese verbugten Wassereffekte bzw. an Reflektionsoberflächen in BFV schon behoben? oder ist das ein allgemeines Windows/BFV Problem?


Sind immer noch da, bei Nvidia übrigens auch.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> "Welcome back to *Hardware unavailable*..."
> 
> Eine nette Karte, mit deren Erwerb man sicher nichts falsch macht. Dennoch wundere ich mich ein wenig über deinen Optimismus an dieser Stelle. Sehr solide Hausmannskost, würde ich sagen, aber nichts, was Powercolor in meinem persönlichen Ranking jetzt groß auf- oder absteigen lässt.


Finde den Satz auch klasse  

Sagen wir mal ich betrachte die Karte unter dem Gesichtspunkt das irgendwann mal normale Verhältnisse herrschen. Für ein Basismodell ist die wirlich erste Sahne. 64 Grad HotSpot bei 40DB und 74 quasi unhörbar sind schon wirklich sehr gute Werte dafür. Klar die Brummer die die Kühler adaptieren von den Dickschiffen schaffen da sicher nochmal etwas mehr, aber allein die interessante Spannungsversorgung mit der sehr hohen Effizenz ist klasse. 220 Watt für die Karte out of the Box.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Februar 2021)

In der Tat, eben "sehr solide Hausmannskost". 
Aber... aber... ich steh auf die Dickschiffe...


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr​
Wollte sagen dass einer die Fighter hatte und nicht zufrieden war, Billig Gemacht sagte er
aber die Red Dragon ist sicherlich etwas Besser Verarbeitet.
Der Kühler aber ist wirklich erste Sahne, Hotspot unter 75 Grad und man müsste bei der XT die Karte sehen, wie gut dort noch die Karte bleibt...


----------



## Methusalem (25. Februar 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Xaphyr​
> Wollte sagen dass einer die Fighter hatte und nicht zufrieden war, Billig Gemacht sagte er
> aber die Red Dragon ist sicherlich etwas Besser Verarbeitet.
> Der Kühler aber ist wirklich erste Sahne, Hotspot unter 75 Grad und man müsste bei der XT die Karte sehen, wie gut dort noch die Karte bleibt...


Ich habe die Powercolor RX 6800 XT Red Dragon.

Was möchtest du denn da wissen, bzw. getestet haben?

Und lies dir unbedingt nochmal #5909 durch, denn ich vermute, dass du den 3DMark und dessen Methodik nicht so ganz richtig verstanden hast, von wegen 4K und so.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Ich habe die Powercolor RX 6800 XT Red Dragon.
> 
> Was möchtest du denn da wissen, bzw. getestet haben?
> 
> Und lies dir unbedingt nochmal #5909 durch, denn ich vermute, dass du den 3DMark und dessen Methodik nicht so ganz richtig verstanden hast, von wegen 4K und so.


Was macht die Karte als XT so für Temps, ist die Platine wie bei der non XT auch sparsamer?


----------



## Methusalem (25. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was macht die Karte als XT so für Temps, ist die Platine wie bei der non XT auch sparsamer?


Bei welchen Settings? Und welchem Programm?


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2021)

Keine Ahnugn so generell, mach mal nen Port Royal Loop oder TS Loop die sind in der Regel recht eindeutig.








						AMD präsentiert eine mögliche Radeon RX 6700XT bereits am 3. März 2021 - Gegenpart zu NVIDIAs GeForce RTX 3060 Ti oder RTX 3070? | igor´sLAB
					

Bereits am 03.03.2021 will AMD die Fortsetzung der aktuellen Radeon RX 6000 Grafikkartenfamilie mit RDNA-2-Architektur präsentieren. Allgemein erwartet (aber noch nicht offiziell bestätigt) geht man…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Methusalem (25. Februar 2021)

Nun denn: Port Royal Stresstest mit Treiberprofil "Ausgewogen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter sind leicht aus der Gesamtgeräuschkulisse herauszuhören, aber nicht störend.

An der Steckdose gemessen lag die Leistungsaufnahme des PCs bei ~400 Watt, mit Spitzen bis hin zu 420 Watt.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2021)

Bei höherer TBP sehen die Stars nicht mehr so beeindruckend aus. Trotzdem noch sehr solide. Als 6800 aber absolut zu empfehlen würde ich sagen.


----------



## Methusalem (25. Februar 2021)

Man müsste eine Standard-XT gegentesten. Und dann mal bzgl. Lautstärke und Leistungsaufnahme vergleichen.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass wegen zu hoher Stromstärke gedrosselt wurde. Zu wenig Phasen verbaut auf der Red Dragon?


----------



## HairforceOne (25. Februar 2021)

Ene, Mene, Miste. - Ich habe meine 6900 XT.

Das reimt sich zwar nicht, tut aber auch nichts zur Sache. 

Heute Abend wird sie eingebaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (25. Februar 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Man müsste eine Standard-XT gegentesten. Und dann mal bzgl. Lautstärke und Leistungsaufnahme vergleichen.
> 
> Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass wegen zu hoher Stromstärke gedrosselt wurde. Zu wenig Phasen verbaut auf der Red Dragon?


Der shice heizt schon ordentlich. Lasse auch grad laufen mit meinem 180W Profil. Dauert ja eine halbe Ewigkeit bis das mal fertig ist...


----------



## Methusalem (25. Februar 2021)

Naja, ich habe den Stresstest nochmal mit meinem 24/7-UV-Profil durchlaufen lassen, und da wird nicht gedrosselt, bei sogar höherem Maximaltakt.


----------



## Duvar (25. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann da mal einer drüber schauen, müssten da einige Spannungen nicht droppen im Idle wie zB Memory bla bla bei 1.25V und die TDC Limits droppt da auch nix, weil das sind die Werte die ich im MPT eingetragen habe


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Man müsste eine Standard-XT gegentesten. Und dann mal bzgl. Lautstärke und Leistungsaufnahme vergleichen.
> 
> Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass wegen zu hoher Stromstärke gedrosselt wurde. Zu wenig Phasen verbaut auf der Red Dragon?


Ja der SpaaWa Aufbau ist ein anderer als sonst bei den BN Karten. Das macht die Karte technisch interessant. Die SpaWas sind nicht so leistungsfähig, aber  wohl sehr effizient. Eine Karte die sich für UV förmlich anbietet aber beim OC ins hecheln kommt quasi.


----------



## Methusalem (25. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja der SpaaWa Aufbau ist ein anderer als sonst bei den BN Karten. Das macht die Karte technisch interessant. Die SpaWas sind nicht so leistungsfähig, aber  wohl sehr effizient. Eine Karte die sich für UV förmlich anbietet aber beim OC ins hecheln kommt quasi.


Beim Treiberprofil "Ausgewogen" sollte nichts ins Hecheln kommen.

Also kein Drosseln unter irgendwelchen Umständen.


----------



## gbm31 (25. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist bei mir auch so. Hast mal geschaut ob das ohne MPT default nicht auch so ist?

Btw: easy...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2021)

Moin moin ihr lieben Leute. Ich hab mich nach etwas grüner Phase nun doch wieder auf der roten Seite der Macht eingefunden (dank meiner alten Radeon VII, welche durch Mining preislich ordentlich durch die Decke ging). So, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.

Meine 6900XT Merc schafft:

9921 Graphics Score im TimeSpy Extreme
20234 Graphics Score im TimeSpy

2120Mhz Mem mit FastProfil (mehr geht nicht), 2700MHz im Wattmann + 1050 mV und 333W max Leistungsaufnahme. Sieht ja schonmal gar nicht übel aus. Knapp 9% mehr als Stock Merc, jedoch bin ich sehr verwundert. Auch wenn ich die Voltage im Wattman ändere, zeigt die Telemetrie trotzdem biszu 1175mV an...gehe ich allerdings zu niedrig mit den mV, dann stürzt der Treiber ab. Ist das ein Anzeigebug? HWInfo das gleiche Spiel. Das verwirrt mich schon ordentlich..

PS: Da 5950X ist SAM natürlich auch aktiviert.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Moin moin ihr lieben Leute. Ich hab mich nach etwas grüner Phase nun doch wieder auf der roten Seite der Macht eingefunden (dank meiner alten Radeon VII, welche durch Mining preislich ordentlich durch die Decke ging). So, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.
> 
> Meine 6900XT Merc schafft:
> 
> ...


Welcome Back.
Les dich mal hier in die Basics ein:








						Der große Big Navi UV-Guide: Untervolten und Sparen mit dem MorePowerTool einfach erklärt | Praxis | igor´sLAB
					

Neues Jahr, neues Glück! Aufgrund diverser Nachfragen und großem Interesse am Thema habe ich hier für euch mal einen detaillierten UV-Guide zusammengestellt, da ich sowieso noch ein kleines…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## gbm31 (25. Februar 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Voltage im Wattman ändere, zeigt die Telemetrie trotzdem biszu 1175mV an...



Welcome back!

Und wieder nicht ins Klo gegriffen!

Welchen Treiber nutzt du? Die neueren sollten das Verhalten abgelegt haben...


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2021)

@Gurdi Danke dir! Das mache ich direkt 

@gbm31 Merci! Und ins Klo greifen kann ich bei Radeons glücklicherweiße nicht  Ich nutze den aktuellsten vom 22.02.2021. Scheint aber wirklich nur ein anzeigefehler zu sein, scheint was so, als wäre in den Monitoring Tools ein Offset drin oder w/e. Glück mit den GPUs aber Software...ich warte nur darauf, dass die BlackScreen-Issues zurückkehren


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Und wieder nicht ins Klo gegriffen!
> 
> Welchen Treiber nutzt du? Die neueren sollten das Verhalten abgelegt haben...


Er ist und bleibt ein alter Glückspilz. Wobei ich mich meist bei GPU´s auch nicht beschweren kann, dabei hab ich aber immer mit den CPU´s pech...


----------



## HairforceOne (25. Februar 2021)

Ich muss mich dann am WE auch mal in das UV bzw. Ausloten meiner 6900XT setzen.

Soweit ich das bis jetzt richtig mitbekommen habe mache ich das am besten mit einer "Mischung" aus dem MPT und dem Wattman, korrekt? Zumindest verstehe ich das so aus dem UV-Guide.

Da muss ich mal schauen und das ganze mal in Ruhe durchlesen, das MPT hat ja echt so einige Felder die ich alle erstmal kennenlernen muss. Ich trau mich bei sowas einfach immer nicht "irgendwelche " Werte einzutragen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2021)

Zum UV ist MPT eindeutig vorzuziehen, ansonsten stößt man mit dem Spannungsslider auf eine Wand die immer instabil ist außer man senkt den Takt signifikant ab unter ein gewisses Level.


----------



## HairforceOne (25. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zum UV ist MPT eindeutig vorzuziehen, ansonsten stößt man mit dem Spannungsslider auf eine Wand die immer instabil ist außer man senkt den Takt signifikant ab unter ein gewisses Level.



So hab ichs auch verstanden, weil der Slider im Wattman halt eben nicht die max. Spannung festlegt sondern nen Curve-Editor ist.

Memory-Takt bzw. Memory-Einstellungen hat Igor in dem Guide aber über den Wattman eingestellt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe beim durchlesen oder?


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2021)

@Gurdi Hab es nun verstanden. Ich stelle max mV im MPT ein und lote dann aus, wie viel Takt ich schaffe. Trotzdem, der Wattman ist im Vergleich zu Vega nun ein massiver Rückschritt...kA was AMD sich dabei denk.

Speaking of CPU, muss da auch noch mit dem ClockTuner ran, alleine nur um zu erfahren ob ich eine Gurke oder ein gutes Sample habe😁
EDIT: Mal noch ne Frage in die Runde, was ist denn bei ner RX6900XT eine sichere 24/7 Junction? 
EDIT


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Gurdi Hab es nun verstanden. Ich stelle max mV im MPT ein und lote dann aus, wie viel Takt ich schaffe. Trotzdem, der Wattman ist im Vergleich zu Vega nun ein massiver Rückschritt...kA was AMD sich dabei denk.
> 
> Speaking of CPU, muss da auch noch mit dem ClockTuner ran, alleine nur um zu erfahren ob ich eine Gurke oder ein gutes Sample habe😁
> EDIT: Mal noch ne Frage in die Runde, was ist denn bei ner RX6900XT eine sichere 24/7 Junction?
> EDIT


Je nachdem, man kann die Karten nun einfach boosten lassen. Ich finde es persönlich etwas smarter gelöst.


----------



## HairforceOne (25. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Je nachdem, man kann die Karten nun einfach boosten lassen. Ich finde es persönlich etwas smarter gelöst.



Also: 
max. Spannung per MPT auf ich sag einfach mal 1000 mV, Taktrate im Wattman einfach lustig auf 2,5 GHz oder whatever stellen und die Karte rödelt lustig selbst dahin wo sie hin "will"?


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Also:
> max. Spannung per MPT auf ich sag einfach mal 1000 mV, Taktrate im Wattman einfach lustig auf 2,5 GHz oder whatever stellen und die Karte rödelt lustig selbst dahin wo sie hin "will"?


Ney, wenn deine karte die effektiven 2420-2440Mhz bei 1V net schafft, wenn du 2500 im WM einträgst, dann wird der Treiber abstürzen. Du kannst es aber probieren und wenn der Treiber abstürzt dann einfach in 10Mhz - Schritten runtergehen, bis es stabil läuft.

Ich hab mich nun bei 1118mV und 2600MHz eingefunden mit 2100Mhz auf dem GDDR6. Die Karte bleibt damit bei über 2.5Ghz zu 99% der Zeit bei max 340W Verbrauch. Das ist okay für mich. Die Karten sind aber wirklich kacke empfindlich..nur 10Mhz mehr auf dem Speicher und es stürzt direkt ab. Gleiches Spiel mit dem Takt. Also schön in 10Mhz-Schritten auslohten.

Am besten lässt du für die grobe Stabilität einmal einen TimeSpy Extreme durchlaufen. Passt das, dann den TSE Stabilitätstest und danach im gaaanz sicher zu gehen nochmal manuell nur den 2ten Grafiktest vom TSE im Loop für 30 Minuten. Wenn das stabil ist ohne Probleme, dann ist das Setting Ok!

PS: Die Merc ist echt ein Monster...340W bei 40% Lüfterspeed mit max 95° Junction. Das ist schon beeindruckend..wenn ich auf 100% gehe, dann beschweren sich sogar die Nachbarn, aber dann gradmal 73° Junction. Insane für eine Luftkühlung...


----------



## Dudelll (25. Februar 2021)

Über 2.5Ghz in Ts oder in spielen ?


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Über 2.5Ghz in Ts oder in spielen ?


Sollte eigentlich überall sein. An games hab ich aber erst nur Sottr getestet. Ich werf gleich mal CP an.
Edit: Jap, 2500+ auch in games. Komisch ist allerdings, dass das ganze System dafür bei FireStrike Ultra abschmiert, aber auch nicht immer. Sonst laufen alle anderen Stresstests ohne Probleme von 3DMark...mhm. Ist das vlt ein Bug im FSU?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Februar 2021)

Gibts heute wieder so eine Pseudo-Verkaufsveranstaltung im AMD-Shop?


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. Februar 2021)

Vermutlich und ich bin heute wieder am Start


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Februar 2021)

@G0NZ0 Och!? Wass los?? Kein Sport? Keine Prüfung?? Etwa dein Real-Life bei E-Bay versteigert??


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Etwa dein Real-Life bei E-Bay versteigert??


Scalper hassen diesen Trick


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2021)

Würdet ihr sagen, dass es Platinum+ netzteil mit 750W ggf. Zu wenig ist für ne 6900XT und nen 5950X? SeaSonic wirbt ja damit, dass die NTs sogar 40% mehr als das max schaffen, sollte also ok sein? Mehr als 350 TGP hab ich noch nicht gesehen mit meinem aktuellen Setting und die CPU dümpelt mit max 120W umher (allerhöchstens, aber nicht in games oder Benches).

Edit: Okay, yep, 750W reichen nicht..wenn der Rechner direkt rebooted, dann kanns ja nur an einem zu hohen Spike liegen. Fk. Neues NT oder mit 2400Mhz zufrieden geben...mhmmm..


----------



## McZonk (25. Februar 2021)

Heute zur Abwechslung mal  6800XT und 6900XT... aber wieder keine 6800er? Aha.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Februar 2021)

@McZonk So wie es aussieht, ist es tatsächlich wie immer.. alle bekommen ne 6900XT..... ich guck wieder in die Röhre....


----------



## McZonk (25. Februar 2021)

Ich bin vom TSMC Prozess echt zutiefst beeindruckt: seit gut 2 Wochen scheinen da ja nur vollaktivierbare Chips rauszufallen... *hust*.


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. Februar 2021)

War da schon was? Bei mir ändert sich nur immer mal wieder die Anordnung


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Februar 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> War da schon was? Bei mir ändert sich nur immer mal wieder die Anordnung


Dann gehts meist bald los.... war zumindest bei mir bisher so... gehe ja heute schließlich nicht zum ersten mal leer aus....


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. Februar 2021)

Bei ersterem hab ich jetzt noch keine Regelmäßigkeit beobachten können, bei letzterem hingegen schon 

Edit: Erst angeblich Übertragungsfehler, dann ausverkauft. Wie immer halt

@McZonk keine 6800^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Februar 2021)

DROP!!!

...die Anhänger der Prä-Astronautik bestätigen dies!...und mehr noch:


Spoiler: X-Faktor






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. Februar 2021)

@0ldN3rd Hast du denn was bekommen?^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Februar 2021)

@G0NZ0 Ja, habs diesmal nur über den Direktlink aus dem luxx probiert... im normalen Shop hab ich gar keine Verfügbarkeit gesehen...


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. Februar 2021)

Same bei mir. CPUs kamen grade noch, da ging es aber direkt übern Shop. Musste aber Captcha lösen und dann direkt wieder zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Februar 2021)

Ja, jetzt hab ich die auch im "normalen" Shop als verfügbar... sogar 5900X gibts


----------



## McZonk (25. Februar 2021)

Es *gibt *5900X? Der war gut


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube unser @0ldN3rd ist ein bisschen langsam heute


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Februar 2021)

@McZonk ...ist ja nicht wie bei armen Leuten hier... hab das mal für die Chroniken dokumentiert....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt hab ich die auch im "normalen" Shop als verfügbar... sogar 5900X gibts


Hab im Shop nur die 6900xt gesehen und einige CPUs, 5600x + 5800x hab ich im warenkorb!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Februar 2021)

Ja, GPU's hab ich im Luxx gelesen, dass es wohl auch 6800XT gab... ich hab nur den direktlink für die 6900XT genutzt.
Mittlerweile gibts nur noch 5600x und 5800x... GPUs wieder alle weg...


----------



## McZonk (25. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @McZonk ...ist ja nicht wie bei armen Leuten hier... hab das mal für die Chroniken dokumentiert....
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So sah das bei mir ja auch aus, aber da gab es schon lang keine 5900X mehr


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Februar 2021)

Ok, da kann ich dann nix zu sagen... dass ist ja die letzten Wochen bei mir genau das Problem mit der 6900XT gewesen... als "da" im Shop angezeigt, aber wehe man ist so naiv und klickt auf "In den Warenkorb" ... oder besser noch "Checkout"....    Da war bei mir dann immer Ende...  Aber interessant, dass es scheinbar mit den Direktlinks eher "verfügbar" ist bevor es im Shop angezeigt wird...


----------



## Dudelll (25. Februar 2021)

Bei mir war bei dem 5900x leider auch beim checkout Ende. Der Klassiker, direkt nach Bestell Button drücken wieder auf der shop Seite...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Februar 2021)

@Dudelll versuchs einfach beim nächstenmal auch über den Link ausm Luxx


----------



## HairforceOne (25. Februar 2021)

So... Superposition lief auch bei mir durch. 
Karte komplett @Stock, SAM aktiv.

Ansonsten nichts weiter eingestellt.

Etwas nervig aber naja: Das "Idle" Problem beim VRAM. Stört nicht oder so aber naja...
Die CRU Lösung kenne ich aber komischerweise scheint mein Mi Monitor etwas weird bei CRU zu sein.

Die Auflösung von dem Monitor gibts dort einfach nicht. Nirgends. Maximal 3440x1440 @120 Hz.

EDIT: Scheint egal zu sein. - Selbst wenn ich beide Monitore auf 60 Hz stelle weigert sich die GPU den VRAM in den Idle zu takten. - Ggf. liegts einfach an UWQHD + WQHD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> DROP!!!
> 
> ...die Anhänger der Prä-Astronautik bestätigen dies!...und mehr noch:
> 
> ...


Ach WAS, hats endlich geklappt? Glückwunsch!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Februar 2021)

@Xaphyr Naja... ich warte mal ab... bei meinem Glück....



Spoiler: Lieferoptionen



- Bekomme ich ne leere Schachtel, mit nem angebissenen Butterbrot. Die Karte hat der Typ aussm Versand dann ich der Frühstückspause abgezwackt.
oder:
- militante Scalper fangen das Paket ab und tauschen es aus, ich bekomme einen Backstein!
oder:
- AMD cancelt die Bestellung noch :"Leider mussten wir feststellen, dass Sie der Idiot sind, der seit 5 Wochen unseren Shop mit "F5"-Gewitter lahmlegt...
oder:
Gabelstaplerfahrer Klaus nudelt einmal über das Paket mit seinem Gefährt... zugestellt wird trotzdem...
oder....oder....oder



Naja, warten wir mal ab....


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2021)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig einen Samsung Q90T oder generell Samsung TVs von 2020 die UHD@120hz mit 10bit und HDR in RGB packen sollen?

Bekommt ihr das hin? Wenn ja, welche HDMI-Kabel verwendet ihr? Meine "Ultra"-HDMI-Kabel für je 35+ Euro (hab 2) schafft nur 120hz mit 4-4-4 aber keine 10 Bit. Das wurmt mich schon ein wenig..über Erfahrungsberichte wäre ich höchst erfreut! Auf reddit klappt das angeblich perfekt bei einigen, aber Kabel haben die nicht genannt.


----------



## Norkzlam (25. Februar 2021)

So. Karte ist angekommen und eingebaut. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen, wie ich die Standfestigkeit des Netzteils (BQ PurePower 10 600W) evaluieren kann? Habe probeweise mal Prime 95 und den Furmark angeschmissen, nachdem das gut ging auch noch das Powertaget auf +15% gestellt. Ist aber eine statische Last und daher vll. nicht ganz repräsentativ? Ansonsten laufen der TimeSpy und Superstition schon mal durch.
Können sich Netzteilprobleme noch irgendwie anders als durch Abschaltung äußern?

Wenn die nächsten Tage weiterhin alles gut ist, werde ich ein UEFI Update für SAM machen und mich dann etwas weiter ans optimieren wagen.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Februar 2021)

Prime & Furmark, würde ich sagen, oder was meint ihr?
Was wir in der Firma früher gerne genutzt haben (und ich daher auch Privat seitdem nutze), ist der Burn-In. Weiß nicht ob die Gratisversion was taugt, könntest du mal testen: https://www.chip.de/downloads/BurnIn-Test-Windows-Edition_94295532.html


----------



## gloriav (25. Februar 2021)

metro Exodus mit raytracing nichts ist fordernder da bringe ich meine 6800 fast auf 270 watt mit oc am besten noch 4k und die karte schwitzt wie sau. furmark ist nicht repräsentativ


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2021)

Bei mir hat FireStrike Ultra den PC zum abschalten gebracht, also vlt für NT Kapazität das ggf. mal testen.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> metro Exodus mit raytracing nichts ist fordernder da bringe ich meine 6800 fast auf 270 watt mit oc am besten noch 4k und die karte schwitzt wie sau. furmark ist nicht repräsentativ


Mag ja sein, das muss man aber auch erst mal haben.


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2021)

Jap, 750W ist zu wenig für die 6900XT mit OC, gerade mal aus jucks 2700MHz bei 1175mV eingestellt und direkt PC komplett aus nach start von FireStrike Ultra...rofl...richtig hardcore.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Februar 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig einen Samsung Q90T oder generell Samsung TVs von 2020 die UHD@120hz mit 10bit und HDR in RGB packen sollen?
> 
> Bekommt ihr das hin? Wenn ja, welche HDMI-Kabel verwendet ihr? Meine "Ultra"-HDMI-Kabel für je 35+ Euro (hab 2) schafft nur 120hz mit 4-4-4 aber keine 10 Bit. Das wurmt mich schon ein wenig..über Erfahrungsberichte wäre ich höchst erfreut! Auf reddit klappt das angeblich perfekt bei einigen, aber Kabel haben die nicht genannt.


Kommt das nicht auf den Zuspieler an? Und hat der Q90T nicht ein 8Bit + FRC Panel verbaut, statt ein natives 8 Bit Panel?


----------



## Ericius161 (25. Februar 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Jap, 750W ist zu wenig für die 6900XT mit OC, gerade mal aus jucks 2700MHz bei 1175mV eingestellt und direkt PC komplett aus nach start von FireStrike Ultra...rofl...richtig hardcore.


Hmm, meine läuft im Silent-Bios und da habe ich seit dem neuen Netzteil (760 Watt) eigentlich keine Probleme mehr. Kann nachher aber mal mit OC-Bios testen. 
Laut Igor soll man 400 Watt für die Karte einplanen. Bei 750 wären das dann noch 350 Watt für den Rest, das sollte ja dicke reichen?


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2021)

@Ericius161  Ja, hab nen Noob-Fehler gemacht. Beide PCIe 8x liefen auf einem Kabel...grad ewig nach dem 2ten gesucht. Alles gut. Selbst mit 380W nun kein Thema😅😭

@Xaphyr Naja...RX6900XT an den Samsung halt. Da sollte per PC schon alles auf 120hz mit 10 Bit laufen. Soweit ich weiß hat mein Q90T ein natives 10 Bit Panel.

In dem Zuge grade nochmal knapp an die 400W gepusht...15035 graphics Score in FSU ist ja mal gar nicht so übel😱 und die Merc hält die Junction trotzdem bei 80° mit 70% Lüfterspeed..abartig.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Prime & Furmark, würde ich sagen, oder was meint ihr?
> Was wir in der Firma früher gerne genutzt haben (und ich daher auch Privat seitdem nutze), ist der Burn-In. Weiß nicht ob die Gratisversion was taugt, könntest du mal testen: https://www.chip.de/downloads/BurnIn-Test-Windows-Edition_94295532.html


Das erzeugt konstante Last, das ist meist nicht das Problem. Man brauch etwas mit heftigen Lastwechseln auf CPU und GPU.



JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Ericius161  Ja, hab nen Noob-Fehler gemacht. Beide PCIe 8x liefen auf einem Kabel...grad ewig nach dem 2ten gesucht. Alles gut. Selbst mit 380W nun kein Thema😅😭
> 
> @Xaphyr Naja...RX6900XT an den Samsung halt. Da sollte per PC schon alles auf 120hz mit 10 Bit laufen. Soweit ich weiß hat mein Q90T ein natives 10 Bit Panel.


Das war bei mir auch auf einer Schiene, mit beiden oder via Single Rail läufts bisher ohne Probleme.


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Dudelll versuchs einfach beim nächstenmal auch über den Link ausm Luxx


Opa hat endlich die Maustaste entdeckt  

Gratz zur Beute.


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2021)

@Gurdi hehe, wie siehts eigentlich mit deinen Settings aus? Der VRAM ist echt schwierig, aber mehr Takt macht unfassbar viel Score im TSE aus. Welche Timings nimmst du? Denke der Speicher ist der gleiche across allen Big Navis.


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kann da mal einer drüber schauen, müssten da einige Spannungen nicht droppen im Idle wie zB Memory bla bla bei 1.25V und die TDC Limits droppt da auch nix, weil das sind die Werte die ich im MPT eingetragen habe


Mit HWinfo und Spannungen wäre ich im Moment vorsichtig.
Die Werte mit Limit sind die Werte die in der SPPT stehen. Daher auch fix 



gbm31 schrieb:


> mal die aktuelle Arbeitsweise des Treibers untersucht? Verhält sich irgendwie anders wie früher - seit wann begrenzt Wattman die Spannung so deutlich? Früher gings trotz 1100mV eingestellt auf 1175...


Bei mir hat sich seit dem Release Treiber nix geändert. Zumindest in den Regionen wo ich unterwegs bin.

Das ist der Grund warum ich MPT nutze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit der Treiber 1130 mV anlegt muss ich im Wattman auf 2550 MHz runter. Dann sinds auch niedrigere Taktraten und weniger Performance.

Edit: Hmm, seht ihr Bilder? ^^ Ich glaub der Upload ist broken.
Edith hats gefixt


----------



## Ericius161 (25. Februar 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wenn ja, welche HDMI-Kabel verwendet ihr? Meine "Ultra"-HDMI-Kabel für je 35+ Euro (hab 2) schafft nur 120hz mit 4-4-4 aber keine 10 Bit.


Kein Samsung, aber LG.  Ich nutze dieses und dieses hat beim Testen auch funktioniert mit 120hz, 4:4:4 und 10 bit.
Wichtig ist, dass das "Ultra-High-Speed-HDMI" Kabel auch zertifiziert ist, was Du am QR-Code erkennen kannst.

@DARPA deine Anhänge können nicht angeschaut werden.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Februar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Edit: Hmm, seht ihr Bilder? ^^ Ich glaub der Upload ist broken.


Nope

edit: Jetze!


----------



## Duvar (25. Februar 2021)

Bin echt mega überrascht, was mein 500W E10 Netzteil alles mitmacht, teilweise 360W TGP + Ryzen 3600 auf 4.6GHz usw...


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2021)

Sollte jetzt gehen



Duvar schrieb:


> Bin echt mega überrascht, was mein 500W E10 Netzteil alles mitmacht


An so nem Teil hing meine VII. Sind schon echt stabil 
Ich hatte auch mal R9 290 CF an nem DPP10 550W


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Kein Samsung, aber LG.  Ich nutze dieses und dieses hat beim Testen auch funktioniert mit 120hz, 4:4:4 und 10 bit.
> Wichtig ist, dass das "Ultra-High-Speed-HDMI" Kabel auch zertifiziert ist, was Du am QR-Code erkennen kannst.
> 
> @DARPA deine Anhänge können nicht angeschaut werden.


Von den Ultra Kabeln die du aich verlinkt hast hab ich 2x. Beide bringen RGB und 10 Bit nicht hin. Ich hab mal das Kabel-Direkt bestellt. Vlt wird man ja überrascht😁


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Opa hat endlich die Maustaste entdeckt
> 
> Gratz zur Beute.


Heeee... wir wollen mal nicht aufmüpfig werden! Mein Rollator ist startklar! So weit weg biste nich! 

Beute ist gut! ... Das geht ganz schön ins Nudel&Klopapier-Budget!!


----------



## Dudelll (25. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Heeee... wir wollen mal nicht aufmüpfig werden! Mein Rollator ist startklar! So weit weg biste nich!
> 
> Beute ist gut! ... Das geht ganz schön ins Nudel&Klopapier-Budget!!


Das ist natürlich kritisch ^^

Werd dann beim nächsten mal auch den vorgeschlagenen luxx Link versuchen, falls nochmal cpus dabei sind die nächsten male. Dachte eigentlich das brauch ich nicht weil's bei der 6900 auch ohne geklappt hat, aber die cpus scheinen dann doch noch fixer weg zu gehen.


----------



## Ericius161 (25. Februar 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Von den Ultra Kabeln die du aich verlinkt hast hab ich 2x. Beide bringen RGB und 10 Bit nicht hin. Ich hab mal das Kabel-Direkt bestellt. Vlt wird man ja überrascht😁


Vielleicht macht der TV in 10bit nur YcBcR? 
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich das Farbprofil gar nicht mehr ändern kann oO


----------



## JSXShadow (25. Februar 2021)

@Ericius161 nee, das kann nativ 10 Bit zu 100%😁

BIG Navi-Karten sind aber schon etwas bitchig, oder? Lass TSE Stresstest laufen, FSU Stresstest, 10x TimeSpy normal...alles keine Probleme. Dann noch ein normaler Timespy und Treiber-Reset..an Windows vorbei, steht nix im Log, nur das die .exe von TS ein Problem hatte, neustart musste ich trotzdem machen.

Echt weird af, kennt ihr diese Probleme? Bei der VII lief ja TS am Anfang auch nich so rund.


----------



## Duvar (25. Februar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Mit HWinfo und Spannungen wäre ich im Moment vorsichtig.
> Die Werte mit Limit sind die Werte die in der SPPT stehen. Daher auch fix
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Februar 2021)

Scheinbar storniert AMD gerade Bestellungen, von Kunden die schonmal eine RX6xxx dort bestellt haben... Es tut sich also was! 
Im Luxx regen sich grad ein paar auf... ich bin gespannt, ob es nur die trifft, die schonmal eine Karte von dort erhalten haben. ...oder ich bei meinem Glück auch noch ne Storno-Meldung bekomme ...


----------



## G0NZ0 (26. Februar 2021)

Fragt sich nur, wie genau sie die Daten prüfen. Kleiner Dreher in der Adresse und es kommt ja trotzdem noch an, würde bei einer 1 zu 1 Prüfung aber nicht auffallen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Februar 2021)

Ja, klar... wenn ich die Adresse vom Nachbarn angebe gehts auch... aber auch der bekommt dann scheinbar nur 1 Karte und danach Feierabend... Die Bot-Jogi's die jede Woche eine abgreifen und in E-Bay einstellen... müssen also nun die Verwandschaft und Nachbarschaft durchtackern...  Ich begrüße diesen Schritt, wenn er vor dem Hintergrund geschieht, den Scalpern das Handwerk zu legen!... Sollte es aber ein Fehler im Shop gewesen sein bekomm ich nen Anfall, wenn meine auch storniert wird ... 

Edit:
Ich hatte ja zunächst darauf spekuliert, das in Merkels "neuer Normalität" sich Kronkorken als Währung etablieren, aber scheinen ja doch GPU's zu werden. Da bin ich jetzt natürlich aufgeschmissen, wenn AMD da auf diese Art und Weise einen Kapitalaufbau unterminiert!


----------



## G0NZ0 (26. Februar 2021)

Ich begrüße das schon auch, aber ich hoffe, es trifft halt auch die Scalper und nicht nur Normalos, die neben einer 6900 auch eine 6800 für den Zweit-PC wollten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Februar 2021)

@G0NZ0 Leider scheint es aber auch die zu treffen....  Natürlich auch blöd, wenn Papa eine kauft und für seinen Junior keine mehr bekommt oder...Frau...oder oder oder...
Vielleicht, kann man auch nur alle paar Wochen wieder bestellen.... aktuell sehr undurchsichtig das Ganze...

Ich betrachte das ja auch immer aus WaKü sicht... der AMD Shop ist der Einzige wo man aktuell zumindest eine Chance hat eine Ref.Karte für WaKü zu bekommen... die Customs kosten direkt 500,- mehr und haben ein anderes PCB... zumindest gibt es keine Aussagen der Block Hersteller ob und welche Custom Karte passt.

Das macht es nochmal schwieriger... wenn ich LuKü nutzen würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich tatsächlich schauen, dass ich ne MERC oder sowas als 6800XT "günstig" ( ) bekommen könnte.

Abschliessend kann ich nur sagen:

AMD ist Schuld! - Hätten die wieder einen Turbinen-Blower-Gehörschaden-Lüfter drauf gebastelt, wären die Ref. Karten besser zu bekommen!


----------



## G0NZ0 (26. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hätten die wieder einen Turbinen-Blower-Gehörschaden-Lüfter drauf gebastelt, wären die Ref. Karten besser zu bekommen!


Die würden wahrscheinlich wieder in den Regalen vergammeln 


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Vielleicht, kann man auch nur alle paar Wochen wieder bestellen.... aktuell sehr undurchsichtig das Ganze...


Mal abwarten, was sich an der Verfügbarkeit in den nächsten Wochen beim Drop tut. Hat man viel Zeit zum Kaufen, Scalper auch erwischt - sehr gut. Ändert sich nichts - AMD bitte nacharbeiten^^


----------



## Dudelll (26. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> AMD ist Schuld! - Hätten die wieder einen Turbinen-Blower-Gehörschaden-Lüfter drauf gebastelt, wären die Ref. Karten besser zu bekommen!


This, hätte so gerne ne 6900xt für den hunni weniger, dafür mit blower müll gehabt xD


----------



## HairforceOne (26. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Scheinbar storniert AMD gerade Bestellungen, von Kunden die schonmal eine RX6xxx dort bestellt haben... Es tut sich also was!
> Im Luxx regen sich grad ein paar auf... ich bin gespannt, ob es nur die trifft, die schonmal eine Karte von dort erhalten haben. ...oder ich bei meinem Glück auch noch ne Storno-Meldung bekomme ...



Dann scheine ich ja Schwein gehabt zu haben. 
Ich hab damals direkt zu Release ne 6800 XT für einen Kumpel ergattern können der unbedingt eine Referenz wollte.

Hätte ich damals gewusst, dass die Situation so schlimm wird hätte ich die Karte behalten. Aber naja... Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.

Und ich hab jetzt meine 6900XT.
Das einzige was ich gestern noch gemacht habe ist VRAM auf 2100 + Fast Timings. Ansonsten noch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt.

Und die Karte dann gestern Abend richtig Brutal mit Factorio "ausgelastet".


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Februar 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Und die Karte dann gestern Abend richtig Brutal mit Factorio "ausgelastet".



Ja, ich freu mich auch drauf, der Karte, wenn ich sie denn bekomme, die Sporen zu geben... Die ganzen Hardwarefresser die ich hier gerade noch rumliegen hab.... Valheim.....Endzone.....Becastled....


----------



## Xaphyr (26. Februar 2021)

Hihi. Ich für meinen Teil hab schon a Plague Tale, Hellblade und etwa 2/5 Horizon Zero Dawn durch. In 4k natürlich. Da hat meine schon ordentlich was zu tun. Mit Death Stranding wirds danach wieder etwas gemütlicher für sie, bevor sie dann mit AC: Origins mit der CPU im Duett schwitzen wird.


----------



## JSXShadow (26. Februar 2021)

Jau, ich hab auch max Settings ausgelotet für Genshin Impact😭🤣 naja, aber Nioh 2 oder nochmal RE2 und 3 auf dem TV in 4k/120hz ist schon nice..da muss ich sogar Res-Factor auf 80% machen sonst wird das nix mit stable 120 FPS😭


----------



## drstoecker (26. Februar 2021)

Günstiger als gestern im amd Shop der 5800x
https://www.mydealz.de/deals/amd-ry...share&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=1760491


----------



## arthur95 (26. Februar 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Günstiger als gestern im amd Shop der 5800x
> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/amd-ry...share&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=1760491


den 5800X kann man eh noch kaufen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> den 5800X kann man eh noch kaufen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der ist bei amd aber teurer!


----------



## Ericius161 (26. Februar 2021)

Gibt es irgendwo Benchmarks/ Vergleiche dazu. inwiefern sich OC lohnt? 
Bei mir liegen in Furmark 70 Watt zwischen 1950 und 2150 MHz, vor allem aber auch 800 Lüfterumdrehungen.  Ich weiß aber nicht, inwiefern sich das in FPS im Spiel übertragen lässt.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPjCLtzqTmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZDhVElCzjfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Musst du wissen, ob sich das für dich lohnt. Aufgrund der Art deiner Fragestellung lehne ich mich jetzt mal aus dem Fensterchen und sage: Nope, lohnt nicht unbedingt.


----------



## JSXShadow (26. Februar 2021)

Naja, mein OC hat sich schon gelohnt.  Von knapp 18400 graphics score im TS Stock auf 19800 mit meinen aktuellen Settings, das ist schon net übel. Stromverbrauch ist ungefähr gleich. 

Hab aber echt keine so dolle Karte bekommen. Bei 2120Mhz auf dem Speicher ist Schluss  und für 2500Mhz+ in allen Szenarien brauche ich schlappe 1110mV ungefähr. Ist vlt gar nicht soo übel, aber auch nicht das dollste😱

Trotzdem geil. Besser man ist durch Glück und Hardware limitiert, als durch künstliche Grenzen, wie bei Nvidia. Das ist schon besser😁


----------



## Xaphyr (26. Februar 2021)

Ich werde nie verstehen, was einem Punkte in einer Anwendung, die zu nichts taugt außer eben jene Punkte zu generieren, bringen. Nix für ungut. Was kommt denn im Alltag dabei rum?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Februar 2021)

@Xaphyr Naja, man kann schon bewerten wie sich die Stellerei an UV OC Knöppen auswirkt.... 

Ob man das ganze später am Spielfluss merkt oder ob man auf eine Watt oder FPS glotzen muss ist wieder was anderes...

Ich versuche immer die Leistung zu halten oder gar minimalst zu erhöhen aber dabei den Leistungsbedarf zu reduzieren.... Da hat jeder seine eigenen Ziele....

Man sieht an den Benches ja dann tw. auch, wenn man OC will und es übertreibt, dass die Leistung u.U. sogar zurück geht... bevor es instabil wird... MEM OC bei den RDNA2 ist da so ein Beispiel...


----------



## BlackBestie (26. Februar 2021)

hmm ich verstehe BigNavi irgendwie nicht.
Vega56 und Radeon VII waren pflegeleicht wenn es um UV oder OC ging.
Meine jetzige 6900xt ist für mich aktuell noch ein Geheimnis.

Egal was ich an der Karte für OC einstelle...klar Strom wird mehr aus der Dose gezogen und die wird wärmer aber
--> Die FPS in Spielen aber auch bei 3DMark bekomme ich immer weniger Punkte  als wenn ich alles auf Stock lasse.
Komme z.B. bei Firestrike nicht mal an den durchschnitt ran. 

Benutze natürlich Wattman und MPT.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Februar 2021)

Hehehehe.... @BlackBestie Ja, sowas hatte ich schon in meinem Post über deinem angedeutet.... dreht man egal was zu hektisch in eine Richtung... gibts mehr Heizung und weniger Leistung... liegt auch ein Stück weit daran, dass RDNA2 von Hause aus, schon recht Effizient eingestellt ist... je nach SiliconLottery kann man Glück haben, dass man noch bisschen was rausholen kann... oder auch nicht. 

Grfühlt kann ich aber bestätigen, dass RDNA2 da ne Ecke sensibler ist wie meine Vega64 war... 


.....und mittlerweile habe ich auch die Versandbestätigung für mein angebissenes Frühstücksbrötchen im RX6900XT Karton bekommen...


----------



## Xaphyr (26. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> ......und mittlerweile habe ich auch die Versandbestätigung für mein angebissenes Frühstücksbrötchen im RX6900XT Karton bekommen...











						Old Man GIF - The Simpsons Old Man Dancing - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com
				




Par-tey!


----------



## BlackBestie (26. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hehehehe.... @BlackBestie  ... dreht man egal was zu hektisch in eine Richtung... gibts mehr Heizung und weniger Leistung...


LoL ... ich kann auch mit viel Gefühl und Liebe an den Knöppen drehen aber bisher also seit ca. 5 Tagen habe ich eher eine 2 Heizung im Wohnzimmer. Bisher kommt es mir so vor als ob ich schon am oberen Limit bin was die Leistung betrifft. Es kann aber auch alles schlussendlich an der CPU liegen, die nicht richtig Boosten möchte wie sie soll.
Da musste ich auch bereits rumfuhrwerken damit ich die Stockleistung bekomme (5950x)


----------



## Ericius161 (26. Februar 2021)

Hmm ja, ich bleibe dann wohl erstmal bei UV mit eingeschränktem Powertarget. Bis zu 10% mehr Leistung ist zwar nice to know, bei eh schon hohen Bildraten aber auch nicht so wichtig, dass es so viel mehr Stromerbrauch für mich rechtfertigen würde.  
Für bessere Taktraten scheint es sich, wie schon bei den 5000ern, eh zu empfehlen mit UV zu arbeiten


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Februar 2021)

LENOVO announces its custom Radeon RX 6800/6900 XT which look just like Radeon VII - VideoCardz.com
					

Lenovo’s custom NAVI 21 Is LENOVO entering the Navi21 AIB market? LENOVO today announced its custom Radeon RX 6800 XT graphics card that will be used in a 2021 7000P LEGION prebuilt gaming system. The company has posted a video featuring the design on the Chinese social media platform. It does...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Xaphyr (26. Februar 2021)

Noch einer mehr. Bin gespannt, ob die ähnlich unnötig werden, wie die von ASRock...


----------



## JSXShadow (27. Februar 2021)

@Xaphyr also bislang, auch mit meinen Vega-Karten, skaliert die Performamce von den Benchmarks auch genauso in allen Spielen, die ich jemals gespielt habe. In Sottr ist das gut sichtbar, z.B..

Was mir aber direkt aufgefallen ist: wenn ihr einstellt und macht und tut und ihr verliert Performance, dann liegt das ggf. Daran, dass ihr den Speicher zu hoch eingestellt habt und die Error-Correction anspringt, oder ihr zu hart ins Powerlimit rennt. Der Speicher ist aber besonders ärgerlich, fast schon ala Ryzen-CPUs und undervolting..es läuft zwar mit den Settings aber man verliert Performance. Deswegen sind Benchmarks auch unabdinglich, weil man solche Dinge easy herausfinden kann.

Also wenn ich bei mir den RAM von 2120 auf 2150MHz erhöhe, dann verliere ich kmapp 2000 graphics Score in TimeSpy im Vergleich zu Stock. Jede Karte ist natürlich anders und da es keine Fehler gibt, fällt das manch einem nicht auf. Wenn eure Performance viel zu gering ist, dann schraubt den Speichertakt nen Tacken zurück.


----------



## sifusanders (27. Februar 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Jap, 750W ist zu wenig für die 6900XT mit OC, gerade mal aus jucks 2700MHz bei 1175mV eingestellt und direkt PC komplett aus nach start von FireStrike Ultra...rofl...richtig hardcore.


meine Karte hat in meiner Fullthrottle Einstellung mehr als 400W gezogen und ich hab keine Probleme mit meinem Corsair 750W Netzteil


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. Februar 2021)

@sifusanders Naja, Netzteil ist ja nicht gleich Netzteil.... Grundlegend gibts ja hochwertige....günstige und eben ChinaBöller. Aber selbst bei einem hochwertigen muss man mMn unterscheiden, wie alt ist es.... wie waren die Betriebsbedingungen und wie stark wurde es in dieser Zeit belastet... Da kann es schon sein, das 2 Baugleiche Netzteile nach 3-4 Jahren, wenn es in den Grenzbereich geht, ein unterschiedliches Verhalten an den Tag legen....


So, jetzt aber mal ne viel wichtigere Frage: 

Ich will meine RX6800 zuückbauen auf den Stockkühler... das Graphitpad, ist aber leider zu stark beschädigt worden beim Umbau auf Wakü. 
Weiß jemand welches Graphitpad ich wo bestellen kann, um den original Zustand wieder zu erreichen? oder was ich machen kann um eine mindestens gleichwertigen Wärmeübergang hinzu bekommen? Will die Karte als LuKü in einem anderen PC weiter betreiben...


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2021)

Warum möchtest du das tun? Mach da eine ordentliche WLP auf die recht fest ist von der Konsistenz und gut ist. Du wirst das nie wieder so hinbekommen wie AMD!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du das tun? Mach da eine ordentliche WLP auf die recht fest ist von der Konsistenz und gut ist.



Gute Frage! Dachte das geht nicht ohne Pad aufgrund unebenheit am Kühlerboden? Was wäre denn eine passende WLP? Ich hab hier glaub noch "Kryonaut" & "Hydronaut" rumliegen....  und noch 2 Sorten LiquidMetal... aber das lass ich lieber, hab da schlechte Erfahrungen, wenn das nochmal auseinander muss ...



Gurdi schrieb:


> Du wirst das nie wieder so hinbekommen wie AMD!



Willst du etwa sagen, ich kann nix?  Ich mein, das stimmt natürlich, aber so direkt muss es ja auch nicht sein !


----------



## Duvar (27. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @sifusanders Naja, Netzteil ist ja nicht gleich Netzteil.... Grundlegend gibts ja hochwertige....günstige und eben ChinaBöller. Aber selbst bei einem hochwertigen muss man mMn unterscheiden, wie alt ist es.... wie waren die Betriebsbedingungen und wie stark wurde es in dieser Zeit belastet... Da kann es schon sein, das 2 Baugleiche Netzteile nach 3-4 Jahren, wenn es in den Grenzbereich geht, ein unterschiedliches Verhalten an den Tag legen....
> 
> 
> So, jetzt aber mal ne viel wichtigere Frage:
> ...


Lies dir das gründlich durch, mir hat es zwar im Endeffekt nicht geholfen bei meiner Karte, aber vllt kannst du dein Problem damit lösen: https://www.igorslab.de/der-hotspot...asten-tausch-und-richtige-montagereihenfolge/


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2021)

Man kriegt das Pad von AMD einfach so nicht ersetzt. Empfehlen würde ich dir die Coolermaster Mastergel Maker Pro. Die ist sehr zäh und hält lange.


----------



## czk666 (27. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Wenn du für Big Navi Verhältnisse richtig gute Temperaturen haben willst, dann stelle alles so ein das du nicht über 75 Grad gpu und maximal 88 Grad Hotspot hast. Das ist für rdna 1 und 2 schon ein Kühler wert. Aber auch leicht über 80 Grad gpu und 100 Grad Hotspot sind kein Grund zur beunruhigung bei modernen Karten.


Um auf die Temperaturen zu kommen müsste ich die Lüfter ausstellen 
Bin sehr erstaunt wie leise die selbst unter Volllast bleibt. Die läuft in 1440p und 60fps mit 100 Watt. Das ist krass. 

Auch unter Volllast nicht mehr als 190 watt. Habe nur 25 mv undervoltet, müsste aber auch den Takt leicht senken damit sie nicht Abschmirrt. Is das normal? Von der Vega kannte ich es dass ich nur die Spannung gesenkt habe. 
Gibt's beim wattman keine Leistungsgrenze mehr?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2021)

czk666 schrieb:


> Um auf die Temperaturen zu kommen müsste ich die Lüfter ausstellen
> Bin sehr erstaunt wie leise die selbst unter Volllast bleibt. Die läuft in 1440p und 60fps mit 100 Watt. Das ist krass.
> 
> Auch unter Volllast nicht mehr als 190 watt. Habe nur 25 mv undervoltet, müsste aber auch den Takt leicht senken damit sie nicht Abschmirrt. Is das normal? Von der Vega kannte ich es dass ich nur die Spannung gesenkt habe.
> Gibt's beim wattman keine Leistungsgrenze mehr?


Doch klar kannst du das Powerlimit einstellen.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (27. Februar 2021)

czk666 schrieb:


> Um auf die Temperaturen zu kommen müsste ich die Lüfter ausstellen
> Bin sehr erstaunt wie leise die selbst unter Volllast bleibt. Die läuft in 1440p und 60fps mit 100 Watt. Das ist krass.
> 
> Auch unter Volllast nicht mehr als 190 watt. Habe nur 25 mv undervoltet, müsste aber auch den Takt leicht senken damit sie nicht Abschmirrt. Is das normal? Von der Vega kannte ich es dass ich nur die Spannung gesenkt habe.
> Gibt's beim wattman keine Leistungsgrenze mehr?



Kommt immer aufs Spiel an. Bei 1440p hängst du egal mit welcher CPU je nach Spiel oft im CPU Limit. Da du sagst das es bei dir 190 Watt bei Volllast sind, dann läuft die Karte nicht auf voller Leistung und wird durch irgendwas gebremmst. Bei 190 Watt hab ich auch nur 60 Grad GPU und 68 Grad Hotspot.
Wenn du das Powerlimit aus Standard hast, zieht die Karte bis zu 255 Watt. Mit Powelimit max sind es 293 Watt.

Bei meiner 24/7 Einstellung hab ich bei 230 Watt eine GPU Temp von 70 Grad und Hotspot maximal 85 Grad.

Bei 293 Watt habe ich 8 bis maximal 12 fps mehr je nach Spiel aber es wird deutlich heißer. (GPU 80 Hotspot bis 100 Grad) Ich persönlich verzihte lieber auf die paar fps und habe es deutlich kühler und leiser.

Und zum undervolting: Ich habe leider auch eine Karte erwischt die sich nicht gut undervolten lässt. Ich kann bei mir auch nicht weit runter. Wobei es anscheinend auch nur richtig über das More Power Tool geht, da man mit dem Slider im Wattman nur die Kurve runterzieht.


----------



## DARPA (27. Februar 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Wenn du das Powerlimit aus Standard hast, zieht die Karte bis zu 255 Watt. Mit Powelimit max sind es 293 Watt.


Bitte nicht vergessen, noch ca. 40 W auf diese Werte drauf zu rechnen, um wirklich die gesamte Leistungsaufnahme der Karte zu haben.


----------



## JSXShadow (27. Februar 2021)

Der Speicher ist echt all over the place. Gestern noch mit 2120Mhz getestet, lief. Gerade wieder nen timespy..nur 18550 score. Dann auf 2110Mhz und 18660 score..dann auf 2100Mhz und Boom 19900 Score...ey ey ey die Fehlerkorrektur ist echt garstig..das skaliert übrigends auch fast 1zu1 in FPS in Sottr...heavy. Also Leute, vorsicht mit dem Speicher


----------



## Duvar (27. Februar 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Der Speicher ist echt all over the place. Gestern noch mit 2120Mhz getestet, lief. Gerade wieder nen timespy..nur 18550 score. Dann auf 2110Mhz und 18660 score..dann auf 2100Mhz und Boom 19900 Score...ey ey ey die Fehlerkorrektur ist echt garstig..das skaliert übrigends auch fast 1zu1 in FPS in Sottr...heavy. Also Leute, vorsicht mit dem Speicher


Mach 2060.


----------



## gbm31 (27. Februar 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> ey ey ey die Fehlerkorrektur ist echt garstig..das skaliert übrigends auch fast 1zu1 in FPS in Sottr...heavy. Also Leute, vorsicht mit dem Speicher



Schon lange ausgetestet für meine Karte: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen fahr ich nur 2124MHz FTL1


----------



## Norkzlam (27. Februar 2021)

Mal was anderes, nutzt irgendwer am BigNavi PC Netflix in 4k? 
Das Menü zum forcieren der Bandbreite scheint es nicht mehr zu geben und ich komme laut Testbild und subjektiven Eindruck trotz 4k-Abo nicht über 1080p hinaus.
Ich verwende die Windows 10 App, der Bildschirm ist HDCP2.2 fähig und die Internetleitung
mit 1 Gbit/s ist auch mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (27. Februar 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, nutzt irgendwer am BigNavi PC Netflix in 4k?
> Das Menü zum forcieren der Bandbreite scheint es nicht mehr zu geben und ich komme laut Testbild und subjektiven Eindruck trotz 4k-Abo nicht über 1080p hinaus.
> Ich verwende die Windows 10 App, der Bildschirm ist HDCP2.2 fähig und die Internetleitung
> mit 1 Gbit/s ist auch mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert.


Schaust du auch Material welches in 4k verfügbar ist?
Denn nur weil du das 4k Abo hasst heißt es nicht das alles in 4k verfügbar ist.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Norkzlam (27. Februar 2021)

Schon klar. Es gibt bei Netflix extra Testbilder, bei denen Auflösung und Bitrate kontinuierlich eingeblendet werden.


----------



## JSXShadow (27. Februar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Schon lange ausgetestet für meine Karte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine packt leider nur 2100 glatt mit FTL1, aber das ist schon okay😁 hast du sogar noch glück gehabt mit deiner Karte💪

@Norkzlam ich gucke auch Netflix ab und an in 4k, aber über den Browser. Store-Apps kommen mir nicht drauf, hab auch den Store ansich entfernt😭


----------



## Onkel-Rick (27. Februar 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Schon klar. Es gibt bei Netflix extra Testbilder, bei denen Auflösung und Bitrate kontinuierlich eingeblendet werden.


Da weiß ich auch nicht weiter.
Ich benutze die streaming Dienste nicht am PC da die PC Apps kein 5.1 unterstützen.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## BlackBestie (28. Februar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Schon lange ausgetestet für meine Karte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ich die Idee super fand, habe ich mich auch einfach mal mit meiner 6900er hingesetzt.
Schöner vergleich wie unterschiedlich das sein kann. 
Hier mein Ergebnis:


----------



## gbm31 (28. Februar 2021)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Da ich die Idee super fand, habe ich mich auch einfach mal mit meiner 6900er hingesetzt.
> Schöner vergleich wie unterschiedlich das sein kann.
> Hier mein Ergebnis:


Coole Sache!

Wobei es jetzt doch interessant wäre, den Rest des Taktverlaufs zu sehen, also 2000-2100, wegen der Schwankung zu Beginn. 

Evtl ist der GPU Takt da mit beeinflussend.... 

Vielleicht machen noch ein paar mit, um zu sehen ob diese Methode als Test wirklich taugt.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2021)

Bitte welche sind die stärksten aber auch Leisesten 120mm Lüfter welche die Luft nach Aussen befördern  (für die Hecklüfter). Danke!


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2021)

NF-A12x25


----------



## McZonk (28. Februar 2021)

Und wenn man es minimal schlechter, aber deutlich günstiger will, gibt es mit dem Arctic P12 eine gute Alternative, die sich insbesondere bei statischem Druck sehr gut macht.

Aber mal so am Rande: @ATIR290 Was hat das mit RDNA2 zu tun? Wenn du eine Lüfterberatung willst, such bitte das richtige Unterforum dafür auf und eröffne einen Thread. Das ist hier Offtopic - Und als solchen muss ich ihn ab diesem Posting auch behandeln.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2021)

Doch, ist zwecks RX 6800XT
um die Warme Luft besser aus dem Case zu befördern ... 
bis Neues Case kommt in etlichen Monaten.

Wäre es dieses hier bitte... den A12 x 25 habe ich in der Front verbaut!








						Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz/transparent ab € 13,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals EU
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz/transparent ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfteranschluss: 4-Pin PWM mit Daisy Chain Buchse • Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm (BxHxT) • Umdrehungen: 200-… ✔ Lüfter ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.eu


----------



## BlackBestie (28. Februar 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Coole Sache!
> 
> Wobei es jetzt doch interessant wäre, den Rest des Taktverlaufs zu sehen, also 2000-2100, wegen der Schwankung zu Beginn.
> 
> ...


Ja das hatte ich mir auch gedacht, das ich das noch mal unter 2000 bis 2100 Mhz testen sollte.
Graka läuft im Test natürlich @stock .... 6900xt Nitro+ - PowerBios

>>> Was mich aber momentan fummelig macht:

Fast egal wer hier ein Ergebnis im BigNavi Benchmark Thread postet...
Sieht die Ergebnis Kurve so aus das dieser im Firestrike über den Durchschnitt (gestrichelte Blaue Linie liegt)
Bei mir hingegen liegt die Kurve immer deutlich unter dem Durchschnitt.
Zumindest in der Kombo 5950x und 6900xt ist es mir nicht möglich überhaupt den durchschnitt zu erreichen.
Da denk ich immer .... meine Kombo arbeitet einfach schlecht....oder....bei der Kombo sind nur übertriebene Leute unterwegs. (Durchschniitsscore liegt bei 41400 Punkte und Höchster Score bei 48100 Punkten)


----------



## blautemple (28. Februar 2021)

Kauf dir erst ein neues Gehäuse. Gehäuse Lüfter wechseln bringt dir nicht viel...


----------



## DARPA (28. Februar 2021)

Wenn man in Wattman die Min Frequenz hochsetzt zeigt HWinfo plötzlich die richtige Vollast Spannung an


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Februar 2021)

Ist das so? Auch mit v6.4385?


----------



## Ace (28. Februar 2021)

Hab diese Einstellung vorgenommen für BF5, startet das automatisch dann so bei Spielbeginn?
Der Takt war öfters unter dem eingestellten 1800Mhz als Minimum, was ja dann eigentlich nicht sein sollte? Oder was gibt es da zu beachten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Februar 2021)

Sollte, ja. Aber wieso hebt ihr alle den Minimaltakt so weit an?


----------



## Ace (28. Februar 2021)

Ich wollte es so mal Testen aber es wird nicht übernommen so im Game


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Februar 2021)

Naja, 2400MHz bei 1020mV ist auch ein wenig enthusiastisch. Versuch mal 2300MHz. Die laufen bei mir mit 1000mV.


----------



## Ace (28. Februar 2021)

Die 20 mV machen es jetzt auch nicht


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Februar 2021)

Hä? Es geht primär um die 100MHz Boostvorgabe. Aber doch, 20MHz können bei RDNA2 durchaus den Unterschied zwischen stabil und instabil ausmachen.


----------



## Ace (28. Februar 2021)

Bei mir läuft alles stabil, warum soll ich es um 100Mhz senken? Ich komme in BF5 nicht mal auf über 52° nach 2 Stunden spielen mit der Karte


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Februar 2021)

Ace schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft alles stabil, warum soll ich es um 100Mhz senken? Ich komme in BF5 nicht mal auf über 52° nach 2 Stunden spielen mit der Karte





Ace schrieb:


> Ich wollte es so mal Testen aber es wird nicht übernommen so im Game


Oh, das las ich irgendwie anders. Hab ich dann wohl falsch verstanden, nichts für ungut.


----------



## McZonk (28. Februar 2021)

Ich habe bei meinen Untersuchungen festgestellt, dass ich mit massiv gesteigertem Min-Takt direkt im Clockstretching gelandet bin und Performance verloren habe - seitdem steht das Ding wieder auf 500 

@Ace: Minimal-Takt bezeichnet nur einen Punkt auf der Takt-Spannungskurve, die im Hintergrund anliegt. Die Kartentelemetrie kann auf dieser Kurve jederzeit von den "Limits" abweichen (beispielweise ist die Karte bei dir auch nicht bei 1.020 mV "gedeckelt" - wenn es Temperatur und Powerlimit zulassen, legt die auch mehr an).


----------



## Ace (28. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Oh, das las ich irgendwie anders. Hab ich dann wohl falsch verstanden, nichts für ungut.


Ja ich wollte nur Wissen warum das nicht eingestellt bleibt, habe aber gerade gesehen das man das Spiel dann in Wattman starten muss, um die Einstellungen zu haben, aber nix für ungut


----------



## HairforceOne (28. Februar 2021)

Ich habe jetzt über das WE auch mal etwas versucht.

SoC Takt per MPT auf max 1000 mV
GFX max auf 1050 mV

Und im Watmann dann folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich den Takt auf 2450 oder so anhebe hab ich zwischendurch Crashes wenn die Karte dann tatsächlich mal dahin boostet. VRAM scheint mit 2100 + FT zu laufen, weiter hab ich das noch nicht ausgelotet. Da muss ich ggf. auch mal so nen VRAM Test durchlaufen lassen wie ihr den hier teilweise gemacht habt. 

Mag mir da ggf. jemand kurz erklären wie das mit der Fehlerkorrektur ist? - Also klar wenn die zu stark greift verliere ich Punkte. Ansonsten einfach ausprobieren mit Fast Timings und schauen ab welchem Punkt ich Punkte verliere, bzw. wo die Diskrepanz bei den durchläufen zu stark steigt?

Ich hab mir den Guide von Igor zwar durchgelesen und der hat mir auch geholfen aber so ganz bin ich da nicht durchgestiegen. 

In Superposition hab ich so "minimalst" mehr Punkte als vorher. Alle noch was neu für mich mit RDNA2 und allgemein OC/UV auf einer AMD Karte.

(Bei dem Screen läuft Sea of Thieves im Hintergrund, nicht wundern^^)


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mein endgültiges Setting gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nach jetzt knapp 2 Stunden HZD in 4k/60, Raumtemperatur bei ~22°C:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (28. Februar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich habe mein endgültiges Setting gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vllt ist es tatsächlich besser die Karten nicht von der power her zu limitieren.
Sprich bei meinem 160W Profil sollte ich vllt einfach das PL auf 250W+ stellen, glättet das nicht ggf die Frametimes?


----------



## Ace (28. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinen Untersuchungen festgestellt, dass ich mit massiv gesteigertem Min-Takt direkt im Clockstretching gelandet bin und Performance verloren habe - seitdem steht das Ding wieder auf 500
> 
> @Ace: Minimal-Takt bezeichnet nur einen Punkt auf der Takt-Spannungskurve, die im Hintergrund anliegt. Die Kartentelemetrie kann auf dieser Kurve jederzeit von den "Limits" abweichen (beispielweise ist die Karte bei dir auch nicht bei 1.020 mV "gedeckelt" - wenn es Temperatur und Powerlimit zulassen, legt die auch mehr an).


Laut HWiNFO sind es bei mir max 1000mV die er angezeigt hat jetzt nach 2 Stunden BF5
und der Minimum-Takt wird auch nicht übernommen.
Die Karte bleibt einfach so kühl ist schon abnormal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Februar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vllt ist es tatsächlich besser die Karten nicht von der power her zu limitieren.
> Sprich bei meinem 160W Profil sollte ich vllt einfach das PL auf 250W+ stellen, glättet das nicht ggf die Frametimes?


Hm, musst du testen, ich weiß auch nicht, ob sich die 6900 da linear zur 6800 XT verhält. Ich habe, wie du siehst, ja einen anderen Weg gewählt, habe den Verbrauch restriktiv im MPT justiert und lasse die Karte ansonsten innerhalb dieses Korsetts frei laufen. Ergo im MPT das Minimum ausloten, im Wattman dann nach oben deckeln.


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vllt ist es tatsächlich besser die Karten nicht von der power her zu limitieren.
> Sprich bei meinem 160W Profil sollte ich vllt einfach das PL auf 250W+ stellen, glättet das nicht ggf die Frametimes?


Grundsätzlich ja.


----------



## Arzila (1. März 2021)

Kann man sich auf AMDs Aussage verlassen eigentlich wegen Garantie und wakü? 

Habe den Support angeschrieben er meinte Garantie ghleht nicht flöten wenn ich den siegel breche, solange die Karte dadurch nicht kaputt geht. Die Frage ist kann man sich auf sowas verlassen xD


----------



## Xaphyr (1. März 2021)

Wenn du den Support angeschrieben und von ihm eine Antwort bekommen hast (Brief, E-Mail, etc.), kannst du diese auch im Zweifelsfall aussagekräftig  verwenden. Nur solltest du dir vorher klarmachen, was sie da genau geschrieben haben, ist ein bisschen wie bei einem Arbeitszeugnis. Gehts um ein Referenzdesign von AMD selbst?


----------



## gbm31 (1. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vllt ist es tatsächlich besser die Karten nicht von der power her zu limitieren.
> Sprich bei meinem 160W Profil sollte ich vllt einfach das PL auf 250W+ stellen, glättet das nicht ggf die Frametimes?





Gurdi schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja.



Genau darauf habich mit meinen Setting von Anfang an hingearbeitet - ist ja schön daß die Karte bei wenig Last frei boosten kann, aber bringen tut das in meinen Augen nur Benchmarkpunkte, weil wenn die Karte schnell genug ist und wenig zu tun hat brauch ich nicht noch mehr Frames, und wenn es hart auf hart kommt würgt das PT die Karte ab.

Lieber schwankende Verlustleistung in vertretbarem Maß (daher MPT UV) und dafür konstanten Takt (und damit Frames)

Im 3DCenter gibts aber so Spezis, die erklären einen dafür für unzurechnungsfähig...


----------



## Duvar (1. März 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Genau darauf habich mit meinen Setting von Anfang an hingearbeitet - ist ja schön daß die Karte bei wenig Last frei boosten kann, aber bringen tut das in meinen Augen nur Benchmarkpunkte, weil wenn die Karte schnell genug ist und wenig zu tun hat brauch ich nicht noch mehr Frames, und wenn es hart auf hart kommt würgt das PT die Karte ab.
> 
> Lieber schwankende Verlustleistung in vertretbarem Maß (daher MPT UV) und dafür konstanten Takt (und damit Frames)
> 
> Im 3DCenter gibts aber so Spezis, die erklären einen dafür für unzurechnungsfähig...


Mein 160W Setting peitscht im Grafiktest 2 in TS Extreme auf 200W hoch!
Überleg mal wie hart die abgewürgt ist. (bei eingestellten max 2130MHz Takt)
Manch einen Absturz bzw Instabilität kannst du damit auch vorbeugen, wenn du der Karte mehr Luft zum Atmen lässt.
Klar beim GPU-Z Screen haste dann zB 200W max stehen, obwohl die Karte nur ganz kurz da hoch ging und im Schnitt vllt bei 170-180W landet, aber shice was aufs Screenshot^^


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Im 3DCenter gibts aber so Spezis, die erklären einen dafür für unzurechnungsfähig...


Dann haben die keine Ahnung.  Das mit den Frametimes kann man sehr gut an Igors Tests erklären,dort sieht man sehr gut was passiert wenn eine Karte "zuviel" Stromziehen möchte. Die Telemetrie macht einen harten Cut, das muss man nicht zwangsläufig in den Frames sehen geschweige denn merken, aber es kann durchaus auch zu einem Dop führen.Dabei wird nicht einfach nur begrenzt, sondern teils die GPU quasi von derLeistungsaufnahme abgeschnitten für den Bruchteil einer ms.

Ich kann das evtl.mal versuchen zu messen.


----------



## gbm31 (1. März 2021)

Mit 1075mV und max. 2480MHz geht die Karte bei entsprechender Auflösung und Shaderlast auf fast 350W. 
Die Speicherübertaktung spielt auch mit rein.

Jedes mV und MHz mehr fordert entsprechend mehr Leistung!

In TD2 ist die Karte so ständig im 300W Bereich, in Metro Exodus mit RT und maxed out bei UWQHD bei 340W.

Letzteres hat mich dazu bewogen, irgendwo doch eine PT Limit einzuführen, und gebe der Karte 300W max. weil mir sonst die Lüfter auf den Keks gehen, das Spiel ist immersiv und lebt auch von leisen Geräuschen, da will ich nicht die Lüfter störend in die Kulisse mit reinpfuschen haben.

In dem Fall ist die Last aber auch relativ konstant und ich merke keine großen Schwankungen, sondern der Takt bleibt eben konstant ca. 100MHz niedriger als mit offenem PT.

Mit Wakü würde ich wohl das PT weiter bei 350W offen lassen, mehr als 343W hab ich mit meinen Einstellungen nie gesehen.


----------



## HairforceOne (1. März 2021)

Samma Kinders ich muss hier auch nochmal doof fragen. - Ich hab zwar jetzt am Wochenende probiert und versucht aber irgendwie werd ich aus dem Guide von Igor nicht schlau oder ich hab nicht nur nen Brett vorm Kopf sondern nen ganzen Baum.   

Um die Karte zu optimieren (also ich sag mal UV + OC) müsste ich wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wie folgt vorgehen:

1. GFX Voltage per MPT auf ??? Deckeln, meinetwegen 1,1 Volt.
2. Mit dem Wattman Spannungsregler immer weiter runter bis instabil
3. Takt neu ausloten
4. ???
5. Profit

Wenn ich das richtig habe, habe ich dann in meinem Screen oben kein "richtiges" UV betrieben sondern einfach nur "doof" die max. Spannung auf dem Chip gedeckelt? TBP würde ich bei 300 Watt belassen wollen. Also 255 Watt Chip wären das ja dann.


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Samma Kinders ich muss hier auch nochmal doof fragen. - Ich hab zwar jetzt am Wochenende probiert und versucht aber irgendwie werd ich aus dem Guide von Igor nicht schlau oder ich hab nicht nur nen Brett vorm Kopf sondern nen ganzen Baum.
> 
> Um die Karte zu optimieren (also ich sag mal UV + OC) müsste ich wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wie folgt vorgehen:
> 
> ...


Was genau möchtest du denn wissen, ich hab den Guide ja geschrieben.
Du hast natürlich UV betreiben, du hast ja deutlich die Spannung gesenkt. Wenn du jetzt mal dasPowerLimit auf Anschlag setzt,wirst du sehen dass du meist, je nach Anwednung, nicht mehr ins PowerLimit läufst. Du kannst aber auch das PowerLimit zusätzlich als Sperre mit weiter nutzen.


----------



## HairforceOne (1. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was genau möchtest du denn wissen, ich hab den Guide ja geschrieben.
> Du hast natürlich UV betreiben, du hast ja deutlich die Spannung gesenkt. Wenn du jetzt mal dasPowerLimit auf Anschlag setzt,wirst du sehen dass du meist, je nach Anwednung, nicht mehr ins PowerLimit läufst. Du kannst aber auch das PowerLimit zusätzlich als Sperre mit weiter nutzen.



Also an sich nur wie das Vorgehen ist um die Karte optimal "auszuloten". Also halt höchstmöglicher Takt bei "optimalen" Verbrauch.

Dann hab ich das soweit aber doch richtig verstanden?
GFX Limit auf 1,050 Volt, klar ist natürlich UV, weil die Karte nicht mehr 1,175 Volt anlegt. 
Gleichzeitig dann geguckt wo ich mit 1,05 Taktmäßig hinkann. Sind bei mir  ~2,4 GHz. Wenn ich den Slider auf 2,45 GHz stelle und die Karte dann mal da landet crashed mir der Treiber.

Zusätzlich dazu könnte ich das ganze dann nochmal auf die "Spitze" Treiben und neben den Cap bei der Voltage, den Voltage Slider in Wattman noch absenken um den Verbrauch noch weiter zu drücken, soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, wodurch die Karte dann öfter in den "hohen" Taktbereich um die 2,4 GHz boostet.

Wenn ich mehr Takt haben würde wollen müsste ich dann also etwas mehr Vcore geben, ggf. mit dem Voltageslider etwas "gegenarbeiten" und dann den max. Takt erhöhen bzw. neu ausloten. Und klar dann halt über das Powerlimit ggf. erhöhen bzw. senken. Da würde ich aber bei den 255 Watt Chip Power bleiben wollen.


----------



## gbm31 (1. März 2021)

Klar kannst du via MPT die Spannung deckeln und dann im Wattman weiter "verfeinern" - hab ich auch so. 

1075mV im MPT, und 1025mV in Wattman. 

Musst halt nachdem du die Maximalspannung für MPT ausgelotet hast wieder anfangen mit testen wie weit du dann noch im Wattman die Kurve anpassen kannst.


----------



## HairforceOne (1. März 2021)

gbm31 schrieb:


> Klar kannst du via MPT die Spannung deckeln und dann im Wattman weiter "verfeinern" - hab ich auch so.
> 
> 1075mV im MPT, und 1025mV in Wattman.
> 
> Musst halt nachdem du die Maximalspannung für MPT ausgelotet hast wieder anfangen mit testen wie weit du dann noch im Wattman die Kurve anpassen kannst.



Dann schau ich ggf. heute Abend nochmal.
Aktuell hab ich halt MPT Deckel bei 1,05 Volt und im Wattman dann 1,000. Das scheint bei eingestellten 2,4 GHz. max. Takt soweit super zu laufen.

Ich muss da jetzt auch nicht brutal viel Leistung aus der Karte prügeln. Die 6900XT ist bei mir eigentlich eh mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen, aber ich hab sie halt zur UVP bekommen. 

Und den VRAM muss ich halt noch ausloten. - Da hab ich erstmal stumpf 2,1 + FT eingestellt.


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2021)

Klingt doch alles soweit gut, hast alles richtig gemacht. Verfeinern kann man das dann noch mit dem Undervolt auf dem Soc  das spart nochmal ein paar Watt ein.


----------



## HairforceOne (1. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klingt doch alles soweit gut, hast alles richtig gemacht. Verfeinern kann man das dann noch mit dem Undervolt auf dem Soc  das spart nochmal ein paar Watt ein.



Den hab ich über das MPT ebenfalls auf 1000 mV gestellt. 
Macht soweit auch keine Probleme, soll sich ja in unruhigen Frametimes äußern, die hab ich nicht bemerkt irgendwo.

Wovon ich aber echt begeistert bin ist der Kühler. - Das ist fast schon "bescheuert" wie leise das Referenzmodell arbeitet. 

Hab gestern mit nem Kumpel Sea of Thieves gespielt, da hat mich meine 1080 echt immer angebrüllt und auch die Vega 56 Pulse war nicht zwingend leise (wenn auch leiser als die 1080). Aber die 6900XT... Würde der PC nicht neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch stehen müsste ich manchmal nachgucken ob die wirklich da ist.


----------



## gbm31 (1. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klingt doch alles soweit gut, hast alles richtig gemacht. Verfeinern kann man das dann noch mit dem Undervolt auf dem Soc  das spart nochmal ein paar Watt ein.



Hast du da Messungen zu?

Bzw. wie macht sich UV beim SOC bemerkbar was Stabilität und Performance betrifft?

Ich hab bei meiner Karte beobachtet, daß der SOC auch bei den default 1150mV nicht mehr als 1062mV in Beschlag nimmt laut Telemetrie. Daher hab ich den auf 1075MV gedeckelt. Aber da diese nicht ausgenutzt werden, hat sich das natürlich nicht im Verbrauch niedergeschlagen.

Ich hatte auch schon mal unter 1000mV, aber da bin ich wieder von weg wegen komischer Effekte, die nach dem zurückstellen auf über 1000mV wieder verschwunden sind. (
Genauso wie die GPU-Spannung, die bei entsprechendem Takt auch schon deutlich unter 1000mV war, wo sich die GPU aber in Extremsituationen trotz MPT Deckel 1000MV genommen hat als ob da ein Notfallmechanismus vorhanden wäre)


Und hast du schon die aktuellen Treiber auf verändertes Verhalten beim der Spannungsregelung untersucht?

Wenn ich (ohne MPT) im Wattman 1075mV setze, geht die Karte da nicht mehr drüber. 
Um die selbe Performance wie mit mit 1075mV via MPT zu erreichen, muss ich im Wattman only Modus auf 1131mV gehen. Dann liegen 1068-1082mV an bei 2400-2480MHz.
Also nicht mehr das alte Spiel von ich stelle 1050 und die Karte nimmt sich trotzdem bis zu 1175...


----------



## Duvar (1. März 2021)

Mit meiner alten Karte konnte ich den SOC richtig runter schrauben, bei der aktuellen Karte ist bei 975mV max Feierabend, wenn ich weiter runter gehe, stürzt mir alles ab.


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2021)

Du musst beimSOC schon tiefer als die 1075,die 1150 liegen eigentlich nie an. Meiner steht auf 975, das wird mit einem Offset angewendet und resultiert in real etwa 956mv. Es kann auch helfen die SOC Clock leicht abzusenken in dem Zusammenhang,das kostet quasi keine Leistung macht das UV am SOC aber solider.

Den neuen Treiber hab ich drauf,hat bisher keine Auswirkungen auf mein Setting aber ich müsste dann auch mal wieder alles Stock setzen um das wirklich zu testen. Wenn ich Zeit habe schau ich da nochmal bei.


----------



## Duvar (1. März 2021)

Bei mir schauts so aus stock:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie weit könnte ich denn beim SOC runter und wenn ich höher als 2660MHz takten will (Core), muss ich hier den Takt eigentlich erhöhen?

Edit: Steht ja hier, teste ich mal später mit 1000MHz max









						Der große Big Navi UV-Guide: Untervolten und Sparen mit dem MorePowerTool einfach erklärt | Praxis | Seite 7 | igor´sLAB
					

Neues Jahr, neues Glück! Aufgrund diverser Nachfragen und großem Interesse am Thema habe ich hier für euch mal einen detaillierten UV-Guide zusammengestellt, da ich sowieso noch ein kleines…




					www.igorslab.de
				





Edit 2: Direkt mal getestet SOC max auf 1000MHz und max Spannung SOC auf 900.
Direkt beim starten von Timespy Rechner neustart^^

Edit 3: 950mV SOC auch kurz nach Benchstart Blackscreen und anschließend reboot vom PC.
Also kann ich anscheinend nicht weiter runter von meinen 975mV.
Ob es aber was bringt die Spannung bei 975mV zu lassen und den max SOC Takt dennoch auf 1000 zu reduzieren?


----------



## gbm31 (1. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Edit 3: 950mV SOC auch kurz nach Benchstart Blackscreen und anschließend reboot vom PC.
> Also kann ich anscheinend nicht weiter runter von meinen 975mV.
> Ob es aber was bringt die Spannung bei 975mV zu lassen und den max SOC Takt dennoch auf 1000 zu reduzieren?


Könntest du eine Vergleichsmessung machen mit deinem Setting und jeweils deinen erprobten 975mV SOC und default SOC, um die jeweiligen Verbräuche zu ermitteln. 
Dann hätten wir Werte zur Annahme daß das wirklich was einspart.


----------



## HairforceOne (1. März 2021)

*EDIT2:*
Also entweder ich habe wirklich einen absolut scheußlichen Chip erwischt oder irgendwas anderes passt hier nicht. Ich krieg das Ding nicht wirklich stabil in TimeSpy.

Letzter Stabiler Punkt mit "Stock-Takt" ist 1,125 Volt aufm Chip. Alles darunter crasht.
Okay auch bei 2,4 GHz und 1,125 Volt im Slider crasht TimeSpy. Ich lass die Karte jetzt erstmal @Stock.


Nen bissl hab ich jetzt auch nochmal rumgebatikt. Sind schon einmal 1000 Punkte mehr als Stock bei gleichen Verbrauch^^

max. GFX jetzt auf 1,15 Volt gestellt.
Bin soweit echt happy. - 1000 mV im Wattman nimmt er aber dann leider nicht mehr an, da crasht es. Aber so auch nochmal was Mehrleistung in Superposition.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den TimeSpy lass ich da gleich auch nochmal drüber Bügeln, EDIT kommt dann hier.
Okay den TimeSpy mag er absolut nicht mit den Settings. Dauert kurz, dann crasht mir der Benchmark. Sonst zwar nichts aber der TimeSpy beendet sich mit nem Error.

EDIT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Settings läuft dann auch der TimeSpy durch. Sobald ich nen Deut nach unten gehe im Voltage-Slider crasht mit der TimeSpy irgendwann einfach BTD.

Im Superposition verliere ich so knapp 400 Punkte.


----------



## Arzila (1. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wenn du den Support angeschrieben und von ihm eine Antwort bekommen hast (Brief, E-Mail, etc.), kannst du diese auch im Zweifelsfall aussagekräftig  verwenden. Nur solltest du dir vorher klarmachen, was sie da genau geschrieben haben, ist ein bisschen wie bei einem Arbeitszeugnis. Gehts um ein Referenzdesign von AMD selbst?


Ja habe die email archiviert. Geht um die referenzdesign von Amd.

Das ist die Mail:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

Danke, dass Sie den AMD-Kundendienst kontaktiert haben.

Sie haben erwähnt, dass Sie einen anderen Kühler als den Standard Kühler nutzen möchten. Sie können eine andere Kühllösung nutzen und wie Sie schon erwähnt haben solange alles ordnungsgemäß demontiert wird, sollte das kein Problem sein, solange der Schaden nicht durch den Kühler selbst verursacht wird, in dem Fall verfällt die Garantie.

Für weitere Fragen stehe Ich Ihnen weiterhin gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Harun


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> *EDIT2:*
> Also entweder ich habe wirklich einen absolut scheußlichen Chip erwischt oder irgendwas anderes passt hier nicht. Ich krieg das Ding nicht wirklich stabil in TimeSpy.
> 
> Letzter Stabiler Punkt mit "Stock-Takt" ist 1,125 Volt aufm Chip. Alles darunter crasht.
> ...


Treiber neu drauf, du hast dir das Setting zerschossen. Das passiert in seltenen Fällen.


----------



## HairforceOne (2. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Treiber neu drauf, du hast dir das Setting zerschossen. Das passiert in seltenen Fällen.



Ah okay. - Danke für die Info. 

Treiber hab ich, nachdem ich die MPT Settings gelöscht habe, per DDU direkt neu installiert, weil sich die AMD Settings nicht mehr öffnen wollten.

Also halt
-> Delete SPPT
-> Neustart in den abgesicherten Modus
-> Treiber per DDU runter
-> Windows gestartet
-> Treiber installiert

Ist dann doch eigentlich das korrekte vorgehen oder nicht? - Oder muss ich beim löschen der MPT-Settings noch irgendwie was beachten?

Aber okay, dann schaue ich heute Abend nochmal und mach den Treiber nochmal komplett platt. - Ich war schon irgendwie verwundert muss ich gestehen, weil mir das doch arg wenig vorkam was ich da hätte rausholen können.


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2021)

Das passt so. Hab das auch einmal gehabt, ab dem Zeitpunkt ist dann einfach alles wahllos instabil.


----------



## HairforceOne (2. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das passt so. Hab das auch einmal gehabt, ab dem Zeitpunkt ist dann einfach alles wahllos instabil.



Komische Kiste.
Dann mache ich das heute Abend nochmal.

Eigentlich habe ich das gestern Abend bereits so gemacht aber vlt. hat da irgendwas nicht gegriffen oder sowas.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

Mein angebissenes Frühstücksbrot im RX6900XT Karton ist grad angekommen... ist aber gar kein Brot drin sondern nur so ne olle Grafikkarte..... 

Aber was ein Verpackungsporno! Extrem edel verpackt das Ding! Da liegen ja Welten zwischen der Ref 6800 vom Boardpartner und der 6900XT von AMD!

Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen wie und wann ich dazu komme das Moped einzubauen...


----------



## Xaphyr (2. März 2021)

Wiiieee, uns heiß machen und dann KEIN Unboxing? Pah!


----------



## Apocalypson (2. März 2021)

Hey Leute,

bin neu hier im Forum. Bekannter ist seit Jahren aktiv und hat mich auf dieses Forum verwiesen.  
Ich versuche wie viele andere auch seit Monaten ne 6800XT zu erwischen weil ich keine Lust auf die Scalper habe

Wann ist denn die Zeit wo AMD mal immer wieder neue im Shop hat? Habe jetzt 2x oder 3x  gelesen Donnerstags zwischen 17-18 Uhr ? ist das korrekt ?

Ich weiß ich jage das Einhorn, aber ich kann nicht wahllos immer in den AMD-Shop um per Zufall eine zu erwischen  LEIDER !!

Grüße


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

@Apocalypson Japp.. Donnerstag so ca. 17...18Uhr hast du für Sekundenbruchteile die Chance eine Karte im Shop zu ergattern... im Luxx gibt es einen Thread dazu. Dort gibt es Links zu den CPU's oder GPU's. Ich empfehle diese Links zu nutzen, da ich mehrere Donnerstage keinen Erfolg hatte die Karte im Shop auch aus dem Warenkorb in den Checkout zu bringen. Die Karten waren dann sofort vergriffen.
Der Link ist dann direkt ein Warenkorb mit dem jeweiligen Artikel... also einfacher.
Im Luxx gibts aber auch die Anleitung dazu....

die 6800XT ist aber bisher tatsächlich DAS Einhorn... Obwohl AMD im letzten Jahr vor Release noch beteuert hat, dass es wohl nur wenige Chips für 6900XT geben wird, sehen wir aktuell fast überall nur 6900XT und kaum 6800 und einhornmäßige 6800XT....



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wiiieee, uns heiß machen und dann KEIN Unboxing? Pah!



Ja mein Chef hat mich so zugebombt mit Youtube Videos für die Firma/Kunden erstellen... dass ich zu nix komme .... 
Hab auch nur mal kurz ins Paket gelinst... ist alles noch zu... echt! Ich schwör! Vielleicht mach ich nachher mal ein Bildchen, wenn ihr alle artig seid!


----------



## Apocalypson (2. März 2021)

Hey Odin,

hab mich bisschen durch gelesen wieder durch den Beitrag.
Bei den RX6000er Grafikkarten hast du mehrfach einen Luxx link erwähnt? Was soll das genau sein? 
Ich hab immer nur  auf der Shopseite F5 gedrückt wie doof...bis ich immer ne Meldung bekomme, dass ich vorübergehend nicht auf den Shop zugreifen darf.... IP bann nehme ich an?

Wie macht man das denn ohne diesen IP Bann zu bekommen?

Sorry wenn ich nerve aber ich bin wie viele auch auf der Jagd 
UND WALDMANNS HEIL FÜR DIE 6900 AHUUUU !!!!

SOllte es nicht anders gehen nehme ich auch ien 6900XT immernoch günstiger als eine 6800XT in den Shops ...

Grüße


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

@Apocalypson HardwareLuxx ist ein anderes Forum....



Spoiler: Link












						[Sammelthread] - AMD RDNA2 Verfügbarkeitshinweise (Startpost lesen! Keine Diskussion, Handel; keine Skript- oder Bot-Anfragen)
					

AMD RDNA2 Verfügbarkeit  Aktuelles (Stand 10.08.2021):  In diesem Thread geht es ausschliesslich um das Thema Verfügbarkeit und Links zu bestellbaren Karten!  Fürs Labern rund um RDNA2 ist dieser Thread zu benutzen: AMD RDNA2 Smalltalk-Thread (Handel nur im Marktplatz; Startpost lesen!)  AMD...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				







Da gibts dann die Directrlinks...
Das F5 gehämmere führt zur Sperre im Shop! Du solltest nur alle ~10 Sekunden F5 drücken.
In den Foren, im Luxx und tw. hier im Thread bekommst du dann auch mit wenn der "Drop" startet...
Das kann je nach Artikel zeitlich versetzt starten. Ein Indiz das es bald losgeht war bei mir immer, dass sich die Anordnung der Artikel im AMD Shop verändert hat.
Die Artikel sind dann wirklich nur einige Sekunden bis maximal 1..2 Minuten verfügbar!
Beim letzten Drop wurden zudem Bestellungen storniert, die mehrere GPU's beinhaltet haben, oder von Kunden, die zuvor schoneinmal erfolgreich bestellt haben.

EDIT:

ACHTUNG: Wenn ich hier "verfügbar" schreibe, heisst das, dass man die Karte nicht nur in den Warenkorb legen kann(Das geht recht lange und einfach) sondern dass auch beim Bezahlen alles glatt läuft, und nicht die Meldung kommt "nicht mehr verfügbar!"...


----------



## Xaphyr (2. März 2021)

Apocalypson schrieb:


> Hey Odin


Wer zum Henker ist Odin?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wer zum Henker ist Odin?



Der Papa von Thor! Man, du weisst ja nix! 

Ich hab mich aber einfach mal angesprochen gefühlt...


----------



## HairforceOne (2. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Apocalypson HardwareLuxx ist ein anderes Forum....
> Das kann je nach Artikel zeitlich versetzt starten. Ein Indiz das es bald losgeht war bei mir immer, dass sich die Anordnung der Artikel im AMD Shop verändert hat.



Das ist mir die letzten 2-3 Male auch aufgefallen. Ein paar Minuten bevor die Shoplinks aktiv wurden bzw. das "Add to Cart" auftauchte hat sich die Anordnung andauernd verändert.

Die "heiße" Zeitpunkt ist meistens so um die 17:30 Uhr auf einem Donnerstag. Schwankt aber immer etwas. Auf jeden Fall sollte man Donnerstags zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr "bereit" sein.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Der Papa von Thor! Man, du weisst ja nix!
> 
> Ich hab mich aber einfach mal angesprochen gefühlt...


Ach SO, du meinst Wodan! 
Ja, ich denke auch dass du gemeint warst.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

So... ich hab dann doch mal fix ein paar Bildchen gemacht.....



Spoiler: Bildchen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zum Vergleich hab ich auch mal die Verpackung der RX6800 von XFX dazu gelegt... das ist schon ein Unterschied, beim Thema "Wertigkeit" !!

Auch total umweltfreundlich, dass die RX6900XT in der Riesenschachtel kommt... ohne irgendwelche Auspolsterung! Danke Greta!


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. März 2021)

Sieht schön aus, jetzt wieder einpacken und zurückschicken. Du musst doch weiterhin mit mir donnerstags am Start sein


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

@G0NZ0 Ja, ich muss die wohl tatsächlich zurückschicken, denn die von @Xaphyr geforderten unboxing Bildchen kann ich ja nicht so anbieten, der völlig ungeöffnete Versandkarton fehlt, und den kann ich ja nicht mehr rekonstruieren.
Daher geht die zurück und ich bin Donnerstag wieder mit dabei! Macht eh den meisten Spaß... Donnerstags die F5 Taste hinzurichten.

Mal was anderes, glaubt ihr das dieser Corona-Ausgangsperren-Einzelhaft-Kram irgendwie für nen psychischen Schaden sorgen kann???


----------



## drstoecker (2. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Mein angebissenes Frühstücksbrot im RX6900XT Karton ist grad angekommen... ist aber gar kein Brot drin sondern nur so ne olle Grafikkarte.....
> 
> Aber was ein Verpackungsporno! Extrem edel verpackt das Ding! Da liegen ja Welten zwischen der Ref 6800 vom Boardpartner und der 6900XT von AMD!
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen wie und wann ich dazu komme das Moped einzubauen...


hätte Interesse am Mauspad!


----------



## Norkzlam (2. März 2021)

Das Mauspad benutze ich jetzt als Unterlage für die Tastatur. Jetzt liegt der Handballen nicht mehr auf dem Holz des Schreibtisch.
Gibt es noch wen, bei dem fast timings bei stock Takt Grafikfehler produzieren? Muss mal schauen, wie es mit mehr Takt aussieht.

@0ldN3rd
Denke jedenfalls nicht, dass am PC hocken hunderte Tote pro Tag produziert (die laut Obduktionsergebnissen auch zu >80% definitiv *an* dem Virus versterben). Mit Blick auf das Geschehen vor Weihnachten oder auch in anderen Ländern, die deutlich gelockert haben (Irland, Portugal, Tschechien) kann ich über Leute die so schnell wie möglich so viele Maßnahmen wir möglich reduzieren wollen nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## HairforceOne (2. März 2021)

Das Mousepad wird bei mir wohl nur rumfliegen. - Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich das ggf. irgendwo "einarbeite" als Deko-Element oder sowas... Aber wahrscheinlich kommts wieder in den Karton und done. 

Ich hab mich viel zu sehr an meine großen Deskmats gewöhnt.


----------



## Ericius161 (2. März 2021)

Moooooment, das Pad und das R waren als Gimmick dabei? Jetzt bin ich wirklich neidisch. 
Meine Nitro kam in sonem schnöden braunen Recycling-Karton ohne alles


----------



## HairforceOne (2. März 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Moooooment, das Pad und das R waren als Gimmick dabei? Jetzt bin ich wirklich neidisch.
> Meine Nitro kam in sonem schnöden braunen Recycling-Karton ohne alles



Jo. - Die 6800XT kommt mit nem Keycap und die 6900XT mit Keycap und Mousepad dazu. Nix besonderes aber doch irgendwie nen nettes Gimmick. 

Ob die RX 6800 von AMD das Keycap auch dabei hat weiß ich aber so nicht. - Die hat ja soweit ich weiß nicht diese Fancy Aufklappbox^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

So... RX6800 raus und 6900XT drin... aber erstmal  ne Woche oder so im Probebetrieb.... Nicht das da ein Problem auftritt und ich dann den Block noch tauschen muss....

Hab auch erst am Wochenende mal zur Sicherheit paar neue Wärmeleitpads für den Umbau geordert.... 

Jetzt guck ich mal die Tage was da so raus kommt der Karte... Spulenfiepen ist 0 bisher aber auch nur Desktop idle.. und wahrscheinlich würde ich es eh nicht hören... 

Edit:

So mal die Karte Luftgekühlt mit Stocksettings....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HairforceOne (2. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das passt so. Hab das auch einmal gehabt, ab dem Zeitpunkt ist dann einfach alles wahllos instabil.


Gerade versucht (habs ja gestern schon gemacht) keinen Unterschied.

2,4 GHz und Slider auf 1,15 Volt läuft.
Sobald ich Voltagetechnisch auch nur nen µ daruntergehe crasht mir TimeSpy spätestens beim GPU Test 2, keine Chance das Ding da auch nur Ansatzweise stabil zu bekommen.

Entweder ich "übersehe" hier irgendwie was oder ich hab einfach nen scheußlichen Chip.


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2021)

Und wenn du via MPT die Spannung reduzierst?


----------



## HairforceOne (2. März 2021)

Mit MPT müsste ich es mal versuchen, wie er sich damit verhält.

Also du meinst jetzt einfach max. Spannung z. B. auf 1,1 Volt deckeln, 2,4 oder 2,5 GHz einstellen und schauen was er dann macht?


----------



## Xaphyr (2. März 2021)

Jupp


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

Was etwas unschön bei der luftgekühlten Karte ist, ist dass die Abwärme schön auf den x570 gedrückt wird. Der hat dadurch dauerbetrieb mit seinem Luftquirl..... 
Hab im Wattman mal langsam Spannung reduziert... Und bisschen den Takt runter.... 2350Mhz und 1075mV chrasht dann in Timespy... 

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So...
Spannung: 1100mV
Max.Takt: 2350 MHz
Mem: 2074MHz Fast Timings 

Rest Stock..... so lass ich erstmal... denke ich... wenn es denn beim daddeln auch stabil ist...


----------



## HairforceOne (2. März 2021)

So... hab jetzt mal einige Einstellungen ausprobiert, hier mal ne kurze Tabelle dazu:

Im MPT nichts eingestellt außer mV GFX auf max. 1100 mV.


Voltage2,325 GHz2,350 GHz2,375 GHz2,400 GHz2,450 GHz2,500 GHz1100 mV-​-​-​-​-​✓​1080 mV-​-​-​-​-​✓​1075 mV✓​X​X​X​-​X​1050 mVX​-​-​X​X​-​
*- -> Nicht getestet, X -> Crash, ✓ -> Lief durch (2x getestet)

Ich lass die Karte jetzt mal bei 2,5 GHz und 1,08 Volt stehen und beobachte die mal ein wenig.
Wenn es gut läuft schau ich sonst ob ich mit SoC und so noch ein paar Watt rausholen kann, damit sie minimal höher boostet^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

So ich hab derweil mal meine RX6800 wieder auf LuKü umgebaut und am laufen... sieht soooo schlecht nicht aus.... 
mal sehen wie sie sich so verhält.... 
Habe das Graphitpad entfernen müssen, es war zu stark beschädigt und stattdessen Kryonaut verwendet. Die Tube war angebrochen und schon nicht mehr sooo "flüssig" wie bei einer neuen Tube...

Screen von heute nach Rückbau auf LuKü: 1. Belastungstest in TimeSpy:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Screen von Dezember als ich die Karte gerade eingebaut hatte, LuKü:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand Erfahrungswerte, ob die Temps jetzt so bleiben, oder muss ich da die Tage ein Auge drauf haben, dass die aus dem Ruder laufen könnten?


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2021)

Temps sehen gut aus, ich glaube ich muss das Pad entfernen  
Die Paste wird etwas nachlassen, aber nicht gravierend.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

@Gurdi Danke für dein Feedback... hab schon einiges zerpflückt und wieder zusammengefummelt.. aber irgendwie war mir das Moped hier nicht geheuer...  Da hört man gerne eine "bastel-erfahrene"-Einschätzung...

Hot-Spot sind halt 4°C weniger ... denke aber das bleibt nicht so..


----------



## Xaphyr (2. März 2021)

Naja, ein Pad bleibt aber auch nicht konstant. Und die Kryonaut gewinnt noch ein wenig dazu, wenn sie erstmal gescheit "eingebrannt" ist. Aber 2°C hoch oder runter sind doch auch wurscht, brauchst dir da keinen Kopf zu machen.


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2021)

Das kommt immer ein wenig auf die Paste und den Die an.Wenn der Die entsprechend Plan ist,wird die Paste nach dem einbrennen minimal federn, etwa 1Grad. Wenn der Die nicht Plan ist kann es sein dass die Paste mit der Zeit zerläuft aus Ritzen, dann wird die TJ deutlich schlechter.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. März 2021)

Oh ja, das hatte ich auch mal, war glaub ich mit der alten Noctua. Aber mit Thermal Grizzly, respektive Arctic hatte ich da nie Probleme.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

Bei den Thermal Grizzly Pasten gibts ja mittlerweile glaub 3 oder 4...  Ich hab die "alte" Kryonaut und die "alte" Hydronaut... die Hydronaut ist schon ne Ecke dünner... die wollte ich da extra nicht nehmen... die nehm ich lieber bei CPU's ... 

Beim Wakü umbau der GPU's hab ich lieber die etwas ekliger zu verarbeitende Kryonaut.. weil die halt beständiger sein soll... ob's stimmt .... 

Also ob der Die plan ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber der Kühlerboden von dem Ref-Kühler kann ich sagen... der isses nicht! Das Ding sieht so windschief aus... riefen vom Schleifen drin...     fast so schlimm wie bei den EKWB WaKü Blöcken... 

Hab die Hoffnung auf Aquacomputer oder Watercool mittlerweile auch aufgegeben.. da sollte im Dezember schon was kommen... also letzten Jahres... ! Nicht 2021...!


----------



## Xaphyr (2. März 2021)

Japp, empfinde ich ebenso. Die Hydro ist schon sehr dünnflüssig im Vergleich zu anderen. Dennoch ist mir die noch nie weggelaufen. Allerdings nutze ich die auch nur unter CPU-Wasserkühlungen. Auf GPUs, egal ob Luft oder Wasser grundsätzlich die Kryo. Und auf Systemen, die "gemäßigte" Hardware verbaut haben, wie zB eine i5 8400 + GTX 1070 Kombo reicht auf beidem eine MX-4 völlig.


----------



## Norkzlam (2. März 2021)

Wie stark ist der Graphics Score im TimeSpy CPU-abhängig? Mit +15% PowerTarget kratze ich an den 18.000 Punkten, komme aber ohne geschärfte Speichertimings nicht rüber. Auslastung während der Tests ist nach AMD Overlay eigentlich gut, Temperatur liegt bei 75°, HotSpot ca. 20° wärmer.


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2021)

Der TimeSpy sollte sich für die CPU minimal bis gar nicht interessieren.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

So.. hab jetzt nach ner Weile Desktop idle nochmal Timespy laufen lassen... und siehe da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hiernochmal der Durchlauf unmittelbar nach Einbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da geht sie dahin die gute Temperatur....


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2021)

Die Kryonaut ist nicht gut geeigent für sowas. Die AMD Kühler verwenden eine VaporChamber, die neigen dazu sich zu verziehen und dami nicht 100%plan zu sein. Deswegen verwendet AMD auch die Pads.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

Ja, das hatte ich befürchtet.. ich muss mal schauen, wo ich so ein Pad bekommen kann... und ne andere WLP für alle Fälle


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2021)

verwende einfach eine feste stabile Paste. Nimm die MastergelMaker


----------



## Xaphyr (2. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Kryonaut ist nicht gut geeigent für sowas. Die AMD Kühler verwenden eine VaporChamber, die neigen dazu sich zu verziehen und dami nicht 100%plan zu sein. Deswegen verwendet AMD auch die Pads.


Ach? Krass, war mir gar nicht klar. Ergibt aber Sinn. Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2021)

Das ist auch der Grund, neben den Kosten, warum die selten verbaut werden. Das ist die beste aber auch komplizierteste Variante. Eine Chamber einen recht dünnen Kühlerboden.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

Hab grad noch ne Tube NT-H1 von Noctua gefunden.. die noch zu.. sonst wüsste ich wie dünn oder dick die ist.. kennt die wer von euch?

...und noch 2 kleine Tuben Arctic Silver 5 ... die sind aber gefühlt aus dem 17. Jahrhundert... weis nicht wo die mal dabei waren


----------



## Xaphyr (2. März 2021)

Genau die meinte ich weiter oben. Ich war nicht so begeistert von der.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. März 2021)

@Xaphyr war das nicht die MX-4 die du erwähnt hattest? .... ich verlier den Überblick...


----------



## Xaphyr (2. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Oh ja, das hatte ich auch mal, war glaub ich mit der alten Noctua. Aber mit Thermal Grizzly, respektive Arctic hatte ich da nie Probleme.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Was etwas unschön bei der luftgekühlten Karte ist, ist dass die Abwärme schön auf den x570 gedrückt wird. Der hat dadurch dauerbetrieb mit seinem Luftquirl.....
> Hab im Wattman mal langsam Spannung reduziert... Und bisschen den Takt runter.... 2350Mhz und 1075mV chrasht dann in Timespy...
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Hier mal bei mir minimal bearbeitete Stock Settings, also nix mit dem MPT gemacht, sondern nur den Stock Takt von 2514MHz auf 2500 reduziert und den min Takt auf 1900MHz und die Spannung auf 1100mV gesenkt und den Speicher auf 2060 Fast mit fest eingestelltem Lüfterspeed.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke du solltest da auch noch was rausbekommen beim GPU Score. Gut mein CPU Score lässt zu wünschen übrig, kp ob das noch Auswirkungen auf einen noch höheren GPU Score hätte hier, aber ist auch jetzt unwichtig, wichtig ist, da könnte noch einiges schlummern bei dir. Könnte ich eigentlich auch so laufen lassen, so schlecht sieht das garnet mal aus.


----------



## HairforceOne (3. März 2021)

Berichte mal ob Duvars Settings bei dir laufen @0ldN3rd - Würde mich wohl interessieren.

Bei mir laufen die Settings ja definitiv nicht. Gestern Abend habe ich es mit meinen 1,08 Volt + 1,1 max. MPT und 2,5 GHz noch alles was probiert da gabs soweit keine Probleme.

Superposition lief durch, TimeSpy lief durch, TimeSpy Extreme ebenfalls. - Einzig weirde war, dass mir das System irgendwann aufm Desktop einfach eingefroren ist. Da war aber keinerlei Last auf der GPU.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. März 2021)

@HairforceOne aktuell läuft erstmal die RX6800 wieder, da will ich erstmal sicherstellen, dass die nach dem Rückbau auf Originalkühler zumindest auch wieder auf Stockniveau läuft...also von den Temperaturen her....

Settingspielereien mit der 6900XT gehe ich dann an, wenn die in der Wakü läuft... 
Wie ich das zeitlich schaffe, kann ich aber grad nicht sagen


----------



## HairforceOne (3. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @HairforceOne aktuell läuft erstmal die RX6800 wieder, da will ich erstmal sicherstellen, dass die nach dem Rückbau auf Originalkühler zumindest auch wieder auf Stockniveau läuft...also von den Temperaturen her....
> 
> Settingspielereien mit der 6900XT gehe ich dann an, wenn die in der Wakü läuft...
> Wie ich das zeitlich schaffe, kann ich aber grad nicht sagen



Alles gut, keine Hektik. 
Mich würde es nur mal interessieren.

Meine Karte scheint da ja genau in diese komische "Mauer" zu laufen die in dem Guide erwähnt ist. Wenn ich ohne MPT das UV betreibe macht die Karte ja schon bei 1,15 Volt dicht beim max. Takt von 2,5 GHz, tiefer komme ich nicht mit der Voltage.

Das das gestern dann aber mit 1,1 Volt MPT und 1,08 Volt Wattman und 2,5 GHz durchlief hat mich dann doch gewundert. Ich muss jetzt nur mal schauen ob die Punkte in TimeSpy und Superposition dazu passen.
Entweder ich hatte nen Knick in der Optik oder aber die Taktraten waren, trotz des UVs teilweise sogar eher niedriger als @Stock.


----------



## Ericius161 (3. März 2021)

Ich hatte die MX4 mit der Konbination 5700xt und Accelero Xtreme genutzt und musste ungefähr alle 3 Monate neue Paste drauf machen, weil regelmäßig der Hotspot stark angestiegen war.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2021)

Die Settings von gestern laufen nicht mehr im TS. Richtiger Hickhack mit den Karten. Bei Nvidia ein stable Setting und gut ist, bei AMD kommt man kaum zum Schluss 😁


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Settings von gestern laufen nicht mehr im TS. Richtiger Hickhack mit den Karten. Bei Nvidia ein stable Setting und gut ist, bei AMD kommt man kaum zum Schluss 😁



Ja, den Eindruck hatte ich schon bei der 6800er unter Wasser... ein schönes UV Setting gefunden... aber nach paar Stunden daddeln... Treiberreset.. seither lief die einfach Stock.

Mein Eindruck ist, unbhängig vom verwendetetn Benchmark, dass ein paar Durchläufe mit vielen Settings immer stabil scheinen, aber nach paar Stunden Dauerbetrieb(nicht mal Volllast) das Setting dann doch nicht stabil ist....

Daher werd ich das mit der 6900XT auch erst gar nicht versuchen, die irgendwo hin zu treiben... nützt ja nix, wenn nach 3 Stunden Minesweeper oder Solitaire der Treiber resettet...

Dann lieber nur bisschen piano dran drehen, dass z.B. die GPU Frequenz zwar ggf. etwas niedriger ist im maximum, dafür aber konstanter im Benchmark.... und dann damit leben... wenn da dann 5...10W weniger bei rum kommen, umso besser... 

Ob es dann im TimeSpy 18500 , 19000 oder 19xxx werden juckt mich da weniger....


----------



## HairforceOne (3. März 2021)

Meine Tendenz geht aktuell auch da hin.
Ich schaue mal was die Settings von gestern heute machen.

Wenn es da wieder Ärger gibt kommt die Karte @Stock und Done. Die 6900XT ist bei mir sowieso mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Ich bin eher im Indie-Game Bereich unterwegs, da ist nen Titel der die Karte wirklich auslastet eher selten. 

Gestern erst wieder Factorio und For the King. - Da war die Karte mal wieder richtig am Schwitzen bei  1000 MHz Coretakt.


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2021)

Ihr müsst nach dem validieren einen Kaltstart machen und schauen ob es dann auch stabil ist.


----------



## DARPA (3. März 2021)

Wenn Timespy Extreme bei mir durchläuft, ist normal auch alles andere stable. Wobei man immer mehrere Läufe hintereinander machen sollte. Im Grenzbereich hatte ich es auch schon, ein Setting lief mal fehlerfrei durch und mal nicht. Gurdis Hinweis auf die Temperaturen ist auch nützlich.

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass mein OC was ich seit Tag 3 oder so mit der Karte fahre, immer noch rockstable ist. Vom alten Schinken bis zum neuesten Raytracing Shit. Ich nehme auch jeden Treiber mit.

Ich habe zwar selber noch nicht wirklich UV bei stock Taktraten und niedriger getestet, aber UV per Wattman ist kritischer als über MPT, da im ersten Fall die ganze Kurve verändert wird, aber mit MPT die stock Kurve nur abgeschnitten. So habe ich es zumindest verstanden.

Außerdem kann testen im Powerlimit Scheinstabilität vortäuschen.


----------



## gbm31 (3. März 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Außerdem kann testen im Powerlimit Scheinstabilität vortäuschen.



Genau. Deswegen PT auf und dann testen. Sonst wird die Karte unter Last gerne vom PT eingefangen und wird bei alten Schinken bei Niedriglast instabil wegen zu hohem Takt.
Und der TS mit seinen Spitzen im 2. Test läuft gerne kalt nicht und dann immer besser.
Mein Setting läuft auch seit mehreren Treibern immer gleich, deswegen hab ich das geänderte Verhalten im Wattman gar nicht mitbekommen gehabt...


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2021)

Hab Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert und MPT auch gelöscht zur Sicherheit.
Hier mal stock mit +15%PL, sprich 293W Timespy:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert und MPT auch gelöscht zur Sicherheit.
> Hier mal stock mit +15%PL, sprich 293W Timespy:
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst dich wirklich nicht beschweren mit dem Sample aktuell. Für ne Ref hast du Top Ergebnisse.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2021)

Da geht sicher noch was, versuche noch etwas zu tunen, wenn ich die 20k knacke, bin ich zufrieden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh skaliert noch mit 2150MHz VRAM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2021)

Hmm bin knapp unter den 20k^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab grad mal das Ranking angeschaut und bin verwundert über @blautemple sein Resultat, macht die CPU da soviel aus beim GPU Score, oder hast du vergessen die +15%PL anzugeben bei deinem 255W ASIC run.
Kann iwie nicht glauben, dass du bei 255W max was bei GPU Z angezeigt wird über 20.1k Punkte raushaust.
Kannst du mal ein run mit GPU Z an laufen lassen pls? Muss ja nen Diamant Sample sein, wenn das mit 255W machbar ist. Bist ja da mit 295W eingetragen in der Liste, sprich 255W+40W, weil mit +15%PL wären es 293W+40W.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (3. März 2021)

Na toll.
Heute früh nach der Nachtschicht noch Mal ne Runde gezockt....2 Stunden  dann würde das Bild schwarz, kurz Ruhe dann drehten die Lüfter auf Anschlag hoch.
Dachte dann das cooler master Netzteil ist zu heiß und bin erstmal schlafen gegangen.

Vorhin Rechner gestartet und immer noch ein langer Piep und zwei kurze.
Hatte noch eine alte GT610 da konnte aber kein Bild rausbekommen weil sie Mini HDMI hat.
Macht aber nichts der Rechner hat nur einmal kurz gepiept und fuhr anscheinend ordnungsgemäß hoch.

Anscheinend Defekt! Mindfactory hat gerade gar keine 6000er Karten und Scalpernate bietet die gaming x Trio für fast 2000euro an.
Hoffe ich bekomme sie getauscht und nicht das Geld zurück.

Was meint ihr? Mindfactory anschreiben oder lieber direkt MSI?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## BuzzKillington (3. März 2021)

Lohnt sich Mining mit einer 6800?
Ich hab meine schon bei Release gekauft aber ich dachte vielleicht kann ich das investierte Geld ein bisschen zurückholen. Leider hab ich überhaupt keine Ahnung wo ich da anfangen soll.
Oder ich verkauf die Karte, wobei ich da auch ein bisschen ein schlechtes Gewissen hab.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2021)

Ich hab derweil mal geschaut was mit 255W ohne PL Erhöhung geht bei meiner Karte, wenn blaus Karte da echt 20.1k raushaut bei dem Verbrauch, dann Hut ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal mit GPU-Z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuche da noch das max möglich heraus zu kitzeln, aber ich sehe beim besten Willen nicht auch nur Ansatzweise an die 20k ranzukommen bei 255W.


----------



## blautemple (3. März 2021)

Die genauen Settings kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen, weil die Karte schon lange wieder weg ist. Ich komme mit AMD einfach auf keinen grünen Zweig.

Es waren aber definitiv 255W Asic.

Edit: Hätten wir damals vernünftig mit CapframeX gebenched hätte ich die Daten jetzt da, aber ihr wolltet ja nicht


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2021)

Wenn das wirklich nur 255W waren hast du echt nen Fehler gemacht die wegzugeben^^
Kann das net glauben, weil ich hab keinen bis Dato gesehen, der bei diesem Verbrauch nur Ansatzweise in die Nähe kommt, schau doch mal ins "Ranking" rein, auch in allen anderen Foren never gesehen,  vermute echt, dass du was übersehen hast, schade das du die net mehr hast...
Wobei vllt war es auch möglich kp, so weit weg bin ich ja net ehrlich gesagt, dennoch glaub ich es erst wenn ich es sehe^^ Hast du das Teil zurück an den Laden geschickt oder verkauft? Frage dann den Typen der die gekauft hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sehe grad Gurdis Resultat, der hat ja auch was rausgehauen mit dem Verbrauch und seiner 6800XT, also sollte es doch möglich sein, wenn er das mit der 6800XT schafft, hoffe der hat GPU-Z nebenher an gehabt, muss ich gleich mal prüfen^^


----------



## blautemple (3. März 2021)

Ich habe die Karte in Luxx verkauft. Kannst gerne stalken ^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. März 2021)

Meine 6800er scheint sich nun bei 98°C Hot Spot einpendeln zu wollen... morgen bekomme ich WLP Nachschub... da hab ich auch mehr Zeit. Dann mach nochmal ne Bastelsession und wechsel die WLP nochmal... 

Wenn das dann auch nicht fruchtet werd ich mal aus Spaß an der Freude bei der nächsten Hardware Bestellung so ein Graphitpad mit bestellen und schauen was das so zu der allgemeinen temperaturpolitischen Lage sagt!


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich habe die Karte in Luxx verkauft. Kannst gerne stalken ^^


Ach wird schon stimmen, Timespy halt, in Superposition und anderen Benches siehts ganz anders aus.


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kann das net glauben, weil ich hab keinen bis Dato gesehen, der bei diesem Verbrauch nur Ansatzweise in die Nähe kommt, schau doch mal ins "Ranking" rein, auch in allen anderen Foren never gesehen, vermute echt, dass du was übersehen hast, schade das du die net mehr hast...


255er ASIC; 6800XT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (3. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja, den Eindruck hatte ich schon bei der 6800er unter Wasser... ein schönes UV Setting gefunden... aber nach paar Stunden daddeln... Treiberreset.. seither lief die einfach Stock.
> 
> Mein Eindruck ist, unbhängig vom verwendetetn Benchmark, dass ein paar Durchläufe mit vielen Settings immer stabil scheinen, aber nach paar Stunden Dauerbetrieb(nicht mal Volllast) das Setting dann doch nicht stabil ist....


Den Eindruck hab ich mittlerweile auch. Dachte hab ein schönes Setting was auch in einigen Games gut lief. Aber in Division 2 crasht das Game ständig. Wenn ich sehe was andere für Settings habe wundert mich das aber. 975mV für 2275Mhz und die Kiste schmiert ab.


----------



## Ericius161 (3. März 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Mindfactory anschreiben oder lieber direkt MSI?
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Rick


Erster Ansprechpartner ist eigentlich immer der Händler. MF ist da aber super fix, normalerweise. 
Problem bei denen ist aber, meiner Erfahrung nach zumindest, dass die das Geld nur als Gutschrift gutschreiben.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 255er ASIC; 6800XT
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja hatte ich doch schon erwähnt, in Superposition bist du aber deutlich unter den Ergebnissen von meiner Karte.
Da hast du mit 255er ASIC 15.1k Punkte erreicht vs zB:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit max OC und 370W bist du dann bei nur knapp über 16k Punkten, auch merkwürdig, hätte da mehr erwartet, glaub da musst du noch mal die Spannung reduzieren für Supo, deine Karte sollte höher abschneiden mit 370W:





						R(T)X 6000/3000 Benchmark Thread
					

@ daHell63  Was mache ich falsch bzw warum ist dein Time Spy um so vieles besser wie meiner mit der Karte ? https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/57593728  War die unter Wasser ? Edit : 3070 Tuf




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2021)

Nein das ist normal, Superposition skaliert besser mit den Shadereinheiten. Da kann ich eine 6900er nicht einholen.


----------



## Duvar (4. März 2021)

Ach alles was zählt ist für mich ist ein ordentliches potentes UV, ok CPU lief mit 3.7GHz und 3600CL18, der shice ist ja auch etwas CPU limitiert (4k optimized), nichtsdestotrotz mMn ein ordentlicher Score.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2021)

Solange du zufrieden bist. Das man ein HighEnd Modell so leise bekommt war vor einigen Monaten noch undenhbar mit Referenzkühler von daher erfreue dich an der Technik.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (4. März 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Erster Ansprechpartner ist eigentlich immer der Händler. MF ist da aber super fix, normalerweise.
> Problem bei denen ist aber, meiner Erfahrung nach zumindest, dass die das Geld nur als Gutschrift gutschreiben.


Nee die überweisen schon das Geld zurück.
Hab das Geld von meiner MERC auch zurück bekommen...1400€ möchte ich dann schon nicht als Gutschrift.
Obwohl ich eigentlich lieber ne funktionierende Grafikkarte möchte als mein Geld zurück....wer weiß wo die Preise noch hingehen.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Methusalem (4. März 2021)

Also ich lass das jetzt alles so, wie es ist: Im Wattman GPU@2500 MHz@1040 mV, Speicher@2100 MHz, PT +15%, kein MPT.

Die Karte soll sich spannungsmäßig nehmen, was sie für den Takt will. Ansonsten bekommt (so gut wie) jedes Spiel ein Frameratelimit via RTSS verpasst (irgendwas zwischen 60 und 100 FPS). 

Das spart genau so gut beim Energieverbrauch, und hält die Hotspot-Temp und die Lüfter-RPM ebenfalls in Grenzen.


----------



## HairforceOne (4. März 2021)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Nee die überweisen schon das Geld zurück.
> Hab das Geld von meiner MERC auch zurück bekommen...1400€ möchte ich dann schon nicht als Gutschrift.
> Obwohl ich eigentlich lieber ne funktionierende Grafikkarte möchte als mein Geld zurück....wer weiß wo die Preise noch hingehen.
> 
> ...



Ich meine man kann bei MF, wenn man das RMA Formular ausfüllt, angeben wie man das Geld wieder haben will.
War damals bei meiner 6800 XT Aorus Master ebenfalls so.


Meine 6900XT hab ich jetzt wieder auf Stock gestellt. Das ist rein gar nichts zu holen per UV. Nach nem Kaltstart waren die Settings vorm Vortag nicht mehr stabil. Dann noch alle was getestet.

Und nachdem dann Selbst 2,35 GHz und 1,15 Volt nicht stabil waren in Timespy hab ichs aufgegeben.
Scheine wirklich einfach nen schlechten Chip zu haben.

EDIT: Ich lass ggf. am Wochenende mal den TimeSpy für ne längere Zeit laufen, also wirklich Stresstest für 20/30 Minuten oder sowas mit Karte komplett @Stock um zu prüfen ob die Karte damit stabil ist. Bei Igor im Forum schien zumindest schon mal jemand ne 6900 XT gehabt zu haben, die selbst mit Stock Settings in TimeSpy Probleme hatte.

Lediglich den RAM habe ich aktuell auf 2150 + FT stehen. Das hat gestern und vorgestern zumindest in TimeSpy noch skaliert. Muss ich aber noch ein paar Tage beobachten.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (4. März 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Ich meine man kann bei MF, wenn man das RMA Formular ausfüllt, angeben wie man das Geld wieder haben will.
> War damals bei meiner 6800 XT Aorus Master ebenfalls so.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das kann man auswählen.
Ich habe direkt Umtausch angewählt.

UV habe ich gar keinen großen heckmeck gemacht.
Habe den Takt Standart gelassen und nur das PT auf Minimum und die Spannung auf glaube 94% gesetzt.
Kannst ja Mal ausprobieren was dabei rumkommt.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## BuzzKillington (4. März 2021)

Ich glaub ich werde meine RX 6800 verkaufen... Leider muss ich da selbst zum Scalper werden


----------



## Tekkla (4. März 2021)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Leider muss ich da selbst zum Scalper werden


Warum leider? Das ist aktueller Stand der Dinge. Dafür kannst ja nix. Außerdem wäre es dumm, wenn man Geld einfach nicht mitnimmt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. März 2021)

So Freunde der Wärmeleitpastenberatung!

Erster Durchlauf nach zusammenbau mit Coolermaster MakerGel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temps sind ja mal deutlich besser, wie mit der Kryonaut!

Ich lass die Karte jetzt noch 2..3 mal Durchlaufen , und ziehe dann die Schrauben nochmal nach...


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. März 2021)

Heute gibts nur 6900er. Das wird ja immer besser


----------



## Kelemvor (4. März 2021)

mist, die ist mir zu teuer. war schon im Korb. mal abwarten ob noch was kommt.

Toll, der Button zum kaufen der 6800xt ist da, kommt aber Nicht erhältlich" Meldung...wieder mal so eine Art Geolock?


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. März 2021)

Ja, mir auch. 6800XT würde völlig reichen.

CPUs gibt/gab es. Hab sogar Paypalbestätigung für die Zahlung diesmal :o
Mal schauen, ob das durch geht.


----------



## Dudelll (4. März 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Heute gibts nur 6900er. Das wird ja immer besser


Gab auch 6800xt und 6800 für paar Sekunden ...

Habs glaub aber diesmal endlich geschafft den ollen 5900x zu kaufen. Zumindest hoffe ich das die Bestätigung von Amd gleich ankommt, Paypal hat mir zumindest schon ne Mail geschickt das das Geld abgebucht wird xD


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Gab auch 6800xt und 6800 für paar Sekunden ...


Echt? Der AMD Shop ist ja sowieso langsamer geworden als der Luxx Bot. Aber da steht ja auch nix. Wie siehst du das denn?



Dudelll schrieb:


> Zumindest hoffe ich das die Bestätigung von Amd gleich ankommt xD


Same.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. März 2021)

Gab wohl, wie @Dudelll schon schreibt, für einige µs auch 6800XT.... 

....und wer was bekommt, muss man ja mittlerweile abwarten, da AMD ja auch nach Zahlung via Paypal mal gerne storniert... laut Luxx...


----------



## McZonk (4. März 2021)

Und erneut eine erstklassige Woche bei TSMC, denn wir haben nur gute Chips und kein Salvage vom Band rollen sehen .

6800 wage ich mal zu bezweifeln: ich habe weder welche gesehen, noch hat der Direktlink heute je was anderes als "error" gezeigt, was üblicherweise das Zeichen für "da kommt nix" ist.


----------



## Dudelll (4. März 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Echt? Der AMD Shop ist ja sowieso langsamer geworden als der Luxx Bot. Aber da steht ja auch nix. Wie siehst du das denn?


Nur über posts von Leuten im luxx und weil ich ne 6800xt im Warenkorb hatte^^


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. März 2021)

@Dudelll Du refrehst also die ganze Zeit den Direktlink?


----------



## hwk (4. März 2021)

Ich hab ne 6900XT erwischt, dabei wollt ich es eigentlich sein lassen .... oh well. Ich war ganz clever und hab mir Javascript geschrieben, dass den direktlink alle 5 Sekunden in neuem Tab geöffnet hat


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. März 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Und erneut eine erstklassige Woche bei TSMC, denn wir haben nur gute Chips und kein Salvage vom Band rollen sehen .
> 
> 6800 wage ich mal zu bezweifeln: ich habe weder welche gesehen, noch hat der Direktlink heute je was anderes als "error" gezeigt, was üblicherweise das Zeichen für "da kommt nix" ist.



Vielleicht hat AMD auch bei den 6800/ XT Chips einfach Lieferverträge zu erfüllen?
Wenn die Chips die 6900XT Güte erreichen und die Specs einhalten, warum sollte AMD die dann kastrieren, wenn der Absatz bei 6900XT läuft? (Gründe dazu mal dahin gestellt)

Ich vermute einfach mal, dass bei den 6900XT die Marge für AMD die größte ist, wenn die Chips dahin kommen.... ists OK.. Die Ausbeute könnte tatsächlich höher sein wie AMD gedacht hat! Man beachte dazu Äußerungen AMD's unmittelbar um den Vorstellungstermin rum.. "Es gäbe nur eine Handvoll Chips..... " & "vorraussichtlich nicht für Boardpartner wegen geringer Chipanzahl"... usw usw usw...

Auch wenn du dich da jeden Donnerstag wiederholst, ich finde da weniger "auffällig" wie manch anderer... "auffällig" finde ich aber, das sowohl bei AMD als auch nVidia die absolute Chipanzahl die raus geht wohl nicht sooo hoch zu sein scheint. Denn die Verfügbarkeit über Marken und Modelle hinweg ist immer noch mehr als lausig...

So.. Schrauben ließen sich nicht nachdrehen... 
habe noch paar Runden TimeSpy laufen lassen, die Temperatur ist bis hierher scheinbar besser wie Dienstag... 

Dank an @Gurdi für den Hinweis mit der WLP!!!

Habe auch 2mm Pad Brösel die ich noch über hatte in schmalen Streifen 3..5mm rund um den BGA Bereich unter der Backplatte verteilt. (Ähnlich wie Igor... nur deutlich weniger Pads... da ich auch nur 2mm Dicke hatte und die dann eh nur Kontakt zu Backplate im Bereich der BGA Aussparung haben... lasse ich das mal so.. schadet sicher nicht!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (4. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat AMD auch bei den 6800/ XT Chips einfach Lieferverträge zu erfüllen?
> Wenn die Chips die 6900XT Güte erreichen und die Specs einhalten, warum sollte AMD die dann kastrieren, wenn der Absatz bei 6900XT läuft? (Gründe dazu mal dahin gestellt)


Und für die 6900 XT ist draußen keine Nachfrage, respektive es gibt keine Verträge, respektive die höchste Güte müsste prozentual eigentlich am Wenigsten abfallen?  Da ist sicherlich schon auch etwas Gewinn-Maximierung im Spiel, wenn man sich mal die Verhältnisse anschaut. Ich finde es halt schade, da man de facto *keine Möglichkeit* hat, eine 6800 (so ein Modell hatten sie vor einer Weile für rund 580 Öcken präsentiert, munkelt man) käuflich zum UVP zu erwerben.


----------



## Cyberian (4. März 2021)

Da ich nun ungeplant, also falls nicht noch storniert wird ne 6900XT Referenz bestellt habe mache ich mir Sorgen wegen meinem Netzteil. Die 6800 (XT) hätte ich ihm noch zugetraut. Meint ihr NAVI 2 Profis ich sollte es versuchen oder direkt wenn AMD versendet eher richtung 750W bestellen?

Edit für die Leute die keine Signatur sehen: 
AMD RYZEN 9 3900X @ Stock / MSI B550 MAG Tomahawk / 2x16GB Corsair DDR4-3200
Samsung 960 EVO 500GB / Kingston A2000 1TB / Powercolor Vega 56 Red Dragon
BeQuiet Straight Power 11-550W CM / BeQuiet Pure Base 500DX / DELL 2713HM 2560x1440

Viele Grüße


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. März 2021)

Natürlich ist da wie immer, überall, bei jedem anderen, auch hier Gewinnmaximierung drin!

Aber nochmal, vielleicht ein wenig langsamer?

Zeitschiene: Ära der Vorstellung RDNA2:

Ankündigung RX6800.... Booom!
Ankündigung RX6800XT ....Booom!
Ankündigung RX6900XT ... Boo *äh* wenige Chips, vorraussichtlich nur im AMD Shop, zunächst keine Partnerkarten geplant. (Beachte: "vorraussichtlich" und "zunächst")
Zu der Zeit sind aber mnindestens für die ersten Chargen der Boardpartnerkarten die Verträge gemacht worden!

Zeitsprung: 2 Monate später:
Hmm purzeln wohl doch paar mehr 6900Xt fähige Chipse vom Band...
Was sollen wir tun? a) Shader & Krims-krams deaktivieren und für 6800er verramschen? oder b) im eigenen Shop, bei besserer Marge mehr 6900XT verkaufen... 

Also ich glaube ganz fest, dass bei AMD da noch immer ganz dolle drüber nachgegrübelt wird!

Mich kotzt ander Situation auch was an, aber das ist mein ganz persönliches Luxus-Problem:
Ursprünglich wollte ich ne 6800XT weil der Aufpreis zur 6900Xt eher "Meeeh" ist... 

bekommen hab ich aber "nur" ne 6800 Referenz bei Scalpernate für schlappe 715,-€ Dann sind die Preise ja erst richtig abgegangen... 
Letzte Woche dann die 6900Xt für 985,-€ abgegriffen...  
Also mir langt das langsam und die 6800Xt kann sich AMD behalten... die 6800er wandert in mein nächstes Projekt und die 6900XT wird morgen oder am WE auf den EKWB-Block gespaxt... sofern die WLP-Pads noch kommen.

Ich gehe beim Thema Drop-Shop nach wie vor davon aus. dass die Chips einfach "da" sind... lese jedenfalls kaum etwas über Beschwerden, dass seine 6900er nicht richtig liefert... Und wenn AMD die Karten an Endkunden besser verticken kann, wie die Chips an Boardpartner... so what.... Würd ich genauso machen...


----------



## Dudelll (4. März 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> @Dudelll Du refrehst also die ganze Zeit den Direktlink?


Naja jeden Donnerstag um 17:30 für ein paar Minuten ist ja kein großer Aufwand ^^

Die 6900xt hat übrigens den gleichen Verbrauch wie die 6800xt, wenn dein nt die 6800xt schafft, macht die 6900 daher auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> 6900XT wird morgen oder am WE auf den EKWB-Block gespaxt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. März 2021)

@Xaphyr Japp! Genauso!


----------



## Xaphyr (4. März 2021)

Ich wusste es... 
Sag mal, bekommen wir einen Link der WLP die du jetzt letztendlich verwendet hast?


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Naja jeden Donnerstag um 17:30 für ein paar Minuten ist ja kein großer Aufwand ^^


Dachte da nicht an den Aufwand, sondern daran, dass ich irgendwann einfach wieder auf der AMD Startseite lande^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich wusste es...
> Sag mal, bekommen wir einen Link der WLP die du jetzt letztendlich verwendet hast?



Nein! Das ist Geheim! 

Ich hab die Coolermaster MasterGel Maker genommen.


			https://www.cyberport.de/gaming/gaming-komponenten/kuehlung-zubehoer/coolermaster/pdp/2204-13v/cooler-master-mastergel-maker-waermeleitpaste-4g.html


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Dank an @Gurdi für den Hinweis mit der WLP!!!


Bitte. Für Grafikkarten ist die hervorragend geeignet.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. März 2021)

Ja, ich denke ich werde die auch beim EKWB Block mal hernehmen...


----------



## Apocalypson (5. März 2021)

0ldN3rd​Also ich will ja nichts verfluchen oder mich zu sehr freuen......
Aber ich hab als einer der wenigen ne 6800 XT ergattert denke ich.....      

war gut 1.5 Stunden am PC und checkte die Seite ab. Habe gut 3 Sekunden bevor die Luxx Verfügbarkeit kam refreshed und da war sie im Korb DDD  schnell bestätigt etc. und habe soeben die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.

BIN SOOO HAPPY !!!!!!!!!!!! OLDNERD ICH HAB DAS EINHOOOOOORN 


Mich wundert nur, dass der Bot die 6800XT gar nicht angezeigt hat, selbst jetzt nicht, während von der 6900XT ca. 170 Stück zur Verfügung standen. 


Egal ich denke ich hab was Preisleistung angeht die beste Karte erwischt? Oder gibt es was besseres? 

Undervolten erlischt nicht die Garantie oder? Hab gelesen undervoltet sollen die RX6000er  gute Leistung bringen ohne zuviel zu ziehen.

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2021)

Apocalypson schrieb:


> Egal ich denke ich hab was Preisleistung angeht die beste Karte erwischt? Oder gibt es was besseres?


Jackpot!


----------



## G0NZ0 (5. März 2021)

Apocalypson schrieb:


> Aber ich hab als einer der wenigen ne 6800 XT ergattert denke ich.....


Ab in die Ecke und geh dich schämen! 

Irgendwann werd ich schon auch noch eine abstauben - Blöcke von WC oder AC gibts bis dahin aber wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht


----------



## Duvar (5. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZISThJuT-sA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dudelll (5. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke ich werde die auch beim EKWB Block mal hernehmen...


Find die wlp die ekwb bei den Blöcken dazu packt eigentlich auch echt gut.

Hatte zumindest bei meiner vega auch nach ~2 Jahren keine Probleme damit und bei meiner 6900 sieht's bislang auch noch so aus wie beim Einbau.


----------



## Nordbadener (5. März 2021)

Apocalypson schrieb:


> BIN SOOO HAPPY !!!!!!!!!!!! OLDNERD ICH HAB DAS EINHOOOOOORN


Glückwunsch zum Einhorn!

Bei uns hat es diesmal leider nicht geklappt mit der 6800XT, dafür hat meine Tochter eine 6900XT geschossen.
Es war ihr erster Drop und sie hat sich sehr gefreut.

Beim Drop gestern gab es wohl ca. 75 x 6800XT und knapp 170 x 6900XT.
Nächste Woche gehe ich auch auf Einhorn-Jagd.


----------



## Duvar (5. März 2021)

Überlegt mal wie weit es mit uns gekommen ist. Wir feiern einen ab weil wir eine Tausend Euro Karte schießen konnten...


----------



## Nordbadener (5. März 2021)

Das ist wahr. Aber leider einen der wenigen Highlights im Dauer-Lockdown!
Ich muss dringend mal wieder in meinen Biergarten...


----------



## HairforceOne (5. März 2021)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Das ist wahr. Aber leider einen der wenigen Highlights im Dauer-Lockdown!
> Ich muss dringend mal wieder in meinen Biergarten...



Das stimmt "leider".
Man sitzt halt teilweise 24/7 Zuhause wegen Lockdown, Home-Office, usw. da ist so ne Karte dann echt mal das Highlight. 

Am Ende ists halt auch nen Hobby. Und wer freut sich nicht, wenn man sich was tolles neues für sein Hobby gekauft hat. 
Andere kaufen sich für 180 € nen faltbaren Lego Ferrari, da find ich 1k €  für ne 6900 XT ne bessere Investition.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. März 2021)

Glückwunsch @Apocalypson !!!  

@Duvar Das "Einhorn" ist doch die 6800XT für 680,-€   Aber du hast dennoch recht... traurig.. wie man mittlerweile feiert überhaupt eine Grafikkarte zu bekommen... 

Ich sagte es ja schonmal... in der "neuen Normaltität" aka NWO.. werden wohl statt Kronkorken die GPU's DAS Zahlungsmittel...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> RT in Godfall in 1800p


Ich dachte, ich frage am besten mal dich, denn du spielst als einer der wenigen Menschen Godfall und hast passenderweise eine RDNA-2-Grafikkarte. 

Hast du mit maximalen Details auch so ein ekliges Wabern seit dem neuesten Patch? Das komplette Bild ist am Flimmern und Blubbern - und zwar temporal bedingt. Somit konnte ich das Problem schnell auf das TAA zurückführen, die übrigen Grafikoptionen sind unschuldig. Mit allem maximal, aber TAA auf "High" statt "Epic" sieht alles aus, wie es soll. Ich dachte erst, dass ich was an den Augen hätte, dann spekulierte ich auf ein neuartiges Upscaling, aber Pustekuchen: Die Seucherei bringt keinerlei Performance, ist also ein simpler, wenn auch dämlicher Bug. Warum dämlich? Nun, das Spiel wird von AMD unterstützt und Geforce-GPUs sind nicht betroffen ...

Ich kann ein Video hochladen, falls du das Problem nicht hast. Dann wäre trotzdem interessant, warum ich das trotz Config-Löscherei und Datei-Check habe. Es muss jedenfalls am neuesten Patch liegen, der RT auch auf Nvidia freischaltete; vorher sah alles sauber aus. PCGH bencht nicht einfach, sondern schaut sogar hin - little known fact, aber das nur am Rande. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich dachte, ich frage am besten mal dich, denn du spielst als einer der wenigen Menschen Godfall und hast passenderweise eine RDNA-2-Grafikkarte.
> 
> Hast du mit maximalen Details auch so ein ekliges Wabern seit dem neuesten Patch? Das komplette Bild ist am Flimmern und Blubbern - und zwar temporal bedingt. Somit konnte ich das Problem schnell auf das TAA zurückführen, die übrigen Grafikoptionen sind unschuldig. Mit allem maximal, aber TAA auf "High" statt "Epic" sieht alles aus, wie es soll. Ich dachte erst, dass ich was an den Augen hätte, dann spekulierte ich auf ein neuartiges Upscaling, aber Pustekuchen: Die Seucherei bringt keinerlei Performance, ist also ein simpler, wenn auch dämlicher Bug. Warum dämlich? Nun, das Spiel wird von AMD unterstützt und Geforce-GPUs sind nicht betroffen ...
> 
> ...


Geb ich dir heute Abend mal Rückmeldung zu, seit dem Patch habe ich wenig Zeit zum spielen allgemein gehabt. Danach hatte ich aber eigentlich ein paar Bossraids im Koop da war mir nichts aufgefallen.

Update: Hab mal flott geschaut,  kann ich bestätigen, Episch ist broken. Das Bild wird sehr unruhig und wabert ineinander an feineren Strukturen.


----------



## Downsampler (5. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Überlegt mal wie weit es mit uns gekommen ist. Wir feiern einen ab weil wir eine Tausend Euro Karte schießen konnten...


Das Wort, welches du suchst, lautet "Konsumidiot". 

Siehe dazu: https://musikguru.de/state-of-departmentz/songtext-schicksalsmelodie-184841.html


----------



## Duvar (5. März 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Das Wort, welches du suchst, lautet "Konsumidiot".
> 
> Siehe dazu: https://musikguru.de/state-of-departmentz/songtext-schicksalsmelodie-184841.html


Ich bekenne mich schuldig 😁


----------



## Ericius161 (5. März 2021)

Ich habe mit dem aktuellen Treiber das Problem, dass mein Bildschirm nicht mehr in den HDR-Modus schaltet, wenn ich HDR in Immortals Fenyx Rising aktiviere.
Edit: Wenn ich HDR in Windows aktiviere funktioniert es. Das ist vorher nicht nötig gewesen. Und ich hatte eben Blackscreen nach dem Verlassen des Spiels. Werde dann wohl wieder auf den vorherigen Treiber downgraden.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem aktuellen Treiber das Problem, dass mein Bildschirm nicht mehr in den HDR-Modus schaltet, wenn ich HDR in Immortals Fenyx Rising aktiviere.
> Edit: Wenn ich HDR in Windows aktiviere funktioniert es. Das ist vorher nicht nötig gewesen. Und ich hatte eben Blackscreen nach dem Verlassen des Spiels. Werde dann wohl wieder auf den vorherigen Treiber downgraden.


Je nach Anwendung muss man es in Windows aktivieren, das hat aber nichts mit der Karte zu tun sondern mit der Engine.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Geb ich dir heute Abend mal Rückmeldung zu, seit dem Patch habe ich wenig Zeit zum spielen allgemein gehabt. Danach hatte ich aber eigentlich ein paar Bossraids im Koop da war mir nichts aufgefallen.
> 
> Update: Hab mal flott geschaut,  kann ich bestätigen, Episch ist broken. Das Bild wird sehr unruhig und wabert ineinander an feineren Strukturen.


Alles klar - danke für deine Bestätigung. 

Benchen kann ich es Performance-vergleichend trotzdem, aber unschön bleibt's.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Duvar (5. März 2021)

Das getune mit den Karten nervt echt richtig, werde nicht warm damit, war so einfach bei Nvidia.
Hab aktuell stock laufen und einfach die Spannung von 1175mV auf 1100mV reduziert und Takt auf 2500 max und 1950min eingestellt bei 2120 Fast beim vram. Diese TS und TS X Stabilität zu finden kotzt einen an, läuft das eine, läuft das andere net, plötzlich am nächsten Tag was vermeintlich stabil war, läuft wieder net. Zumindest liefen jetzt mit oben genannten Werten TS und TSX, mal sehen ob es morgen auch noch der Fall ist^^
Port Royal gabs dann mit den 255W TGP 10.3k und TSX knapp über 9.3k. Nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber wenn es endlich mal stable ist, solls mir recht sein^^

Hab jetzt aus Tuning Frust folgendes bestellt, damit ich wieder milde gestimmt werde, wenn die Profile abkacken^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab jetzt aus Tuning Frust folgendes bestellt, damit ich wieder milde gestimmt werde, wenn die Profile abkacken^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.... das ist kein Jim Beam!


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Das getune mit den Karten nervt echt richtig, werde nicht warm damit, war so einfach bei Nvidia.


Du bist auch ganz schön ambitioniert unterwegs gewesen für ein Referenzmodel. Mal soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben.


----------



## McZonk (6. März 2021)

Der einzige Umstand, der mit RDN2 hinzukommt, ist halt der Fakt dass man sein OC immer auf Leistung hin überprüfen muss. Ist halt ein vergleichbarer Spass wie bei Zen2ff, die bei Undervolting auch hohe MHz aber wenig Leistung liefern (Clockstretching). Overall kann ich nach 6800 XT Custom und 6900 XT (und ja, die 6800 hab ich immer noch nicht bekommen ) sagen, dass die Karten (besonders als Referenz) von Haus aus schon echt klasse laufen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (6. März 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> und ja, die 6800 hab ich immer noch nicht bekommen


Schlag doch einfach mal beim AMD-Drop zu


----------



## Duvar (6. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du bist auch ganz schön ambitioniert unterwegs gewesen für ein Referenzmodel. Mal soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben.


Naja was will man machen, man versucht halt das Beste rauszuholen. PR läuft heute schonmal mit den Settings von gestern, aber der Hotspot ist bissl zu hoch, oder die RPM etwas zu low. Score und verbrauchstechnisch passt das aber denke ich mal, dafür das kein MPT im Spiel ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ericius161 (6. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Je nach Anwendung muss man es in Windows aktivieren, das hat aber nichts mit der Karte zu tun sondern mit der Engine.


Das ist halt vor dem aktuellen Treiber bei Ubisoft-Spielen mit der Engine von AC Odyssey und Fenyx Rising nicht nötig gewesen. Und hart nervig, weil die Karte wegen des VRAM-Feature-Bugs 40 - 50 Watt im Idle zieht, wenn Windows mit 120 HZ läuft. Keine Ahnung was solche Patzer sollen, wenn sie offensichtlich nicht nötig sind.


----------



## Duvar (6. März 2021)

Timespy kackt wieder ab 6 Sekunden vor Ende. Iiiii werd nimeeer. Sucht noch wer ne 6900XT? 😁 
Ist das das neue Prime 95 für GPUs oder was ist hier los?


----------



## LordEliteX (6. März 2021)

Was mir die Tage aufgefallen ist, dass der Launch Treiber zu den RX Karten bei mir am besten läuft. Hatte mit allen anderen Treiber Random Crashes bei fast jedem Game. Erst dachte ich das meine UV Settings nicht mehr stabil sind. Aber auch @Stock schmierte Division 2 als ab.

Dann den Launch Treiber drauf und Division 2 lief fast 8 Stunden am Stück ohne Crash und mit UV. Valheim crashte auch als und auch das lief gestern mehrere Stunden ohne Crash. Hat wohl ein Grund warum die neuen Treiber alle optional sind.

@Duvar für UVP nehm ich die


----------



## Duvar (6. März 2021)

Leute pls help, ich dreh hier noch am Rad und zerschlag das Teil in 2 Teile!

Eben abgekackt mit 2500MHz eingestellt, aus Frust 2600MHz draufgehauen, weil ich weiß das Teil tickt net mehr richtig und ich muss immer gegensätzlich denken und nun läuft es durch, kann mir das mal wer erklären?
Wie soll man da vernünftig optimieren, wenn diese Diva macht was sie will, stabil ist wann sie will, abkackt wann sie bock hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du musst einfach noch verrückter denken als die Karte, was die kann, kann ich schon lange, also vollgas 3000MHz eingestellt! Immerhin ein GPU Z Bildchen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OK 2900 2800 2700MHz wollten auch net laufen, versuche es wieder mit 2600😁

OK das läuft nun auch nicht mehr.
Alles gut Leute, ich werde mir nicht die Augen rauskratzen, oder mit der Haarschneidemaschine mal mitten durch die Matte fahren, ich bin gechillt.

Mit 1120mV lief es nun, die Frage ist nur wie lange?

Ich brauche schnellstens die bestellten Massageteile, das geile ist, hab die Teile die Nacht bestellt und nun kosten die 35€ weniger. Amazon Chat angefragt ob die ne Gutschrift oder so geben können usw. Nope sagen die, soll Pakete ablehnen und neu bestellen und locker 4 Tage auf die Teile warten. Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht? Der Rückversand  usw kostet ja alles nix. Ich dreh nicht durch, alles wird gut und das Paket ablehnen tue ich sicher auch nicht, denn ich brauche die Teile und zwar JETZT!

Nun gut TS und TSX liefen durch paar mal, mal sehen was passiert, wenn ich den Rechner vom Strom trenne, wird es dann auch noch laufen, aber erst hier mal die Resultate zum festhalten mit 1120mV nun...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methusalem (6. März 2021)

@Duvar 

Log doch mal mit HWInfo deine TS-Durchgänge mit.

Die Dateien kann man dann mal auswerten und gucken, was vor einem Crash bspw. für Spitzen (V, Watt, MHz etc...) gemessen wurden. Außerdem kann man da leicht ablesen, ob irgendeine Drosselung wirksam wurde.


----------



## Duvar (6. März 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> @Duvar
> 
> Log doch mal mit HWInfo deine TS-Durchgänge mit.
> 
> Die Dateien kann man dann mal auswerten und gucken, was vor einem Crash bspw. für Spitzen (V, Watt, MHz etc...) gemessen wurden. Außerdem kann man da leicht ablesen, ob irgendeine Drosselung wirksam wurde.


Gab relativ schnell den Absturz, was sagt deine Analyse?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ups waren die falschen Settings, war noch mit max 2500MHz, muss erst auf 2600MHz stellen Sekunde.


So hier mit den Settings die vorhin mehrfach liefen, aber nach Kaltstart net mehr (Absturz Grafiktest 2 TS):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 2 Aso mit Logging meinst du wohl tatsächliches logging von dem Tool. ok starte es mal^^


----------



## Methusalem (6. März 2021)

Ja, dass die Messung auf jeden Fall über den gesamten Lauf die Werte aufzeichnen kann und in eine CSV-Datei speichert.

Und guck mal nach, ob HWI bei dir auch alle Sensoren mitloggt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (6. März 2021)

@Methusalem 

log1.CSV

Kannst du das mal anschauen pls? Hab nen Tool zum auslesen runtergeladen, aber die Werte sind all over the place^^


----------



## Methusalem (6. März 2021)

Kannst du das mal als reine CSV-Datei (HWInfo-Standard) speichern (kein HTML)?

Dann kannst du die mit einem Tool wie bspw. dem GenericLogViewer öffnen und entsprechend anzeigen lassen.

Das würde alles ungemein vereinfachen.

Upps, Fehler meinerseits, ist ja bereits CSV.

Also, entweder läuft auf meiner Seite gerade was sehr schief, oder da ist tatsächlich fast nichts mitgeloggt worden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (6. März 2021)

Hier mal eine 2. Datei:

log1.CSV

Sieht bei mir so aus, wenn ich das mit dem von dir vorgeschlagenen Tool öffne und durchklicke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methusalem (6. März 2021)

Das sieht schon besser aus. Werde ich mir nachher mal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Duvar (6. März 2021)

Bei 2 min rum ist es anscheinend wohl abgestürzt wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Btw hab die polling rate aufs Minimum von 50ms gestellt bei HWInfo.


----------



## Methusalem (6. März 2021)

@Duvar
Hm, und bei mir sieht's so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guck dir mal die Laufzeit von log1.csv an.

Aber egal, die 2. Datei funktioniert ja. Obwohl, seltsam ist es schon...

Wenn ich das so richtig sehe, kommt der Absturz im 2 Grafik-Test ungefähr nach 15 Sekunden. Das ist etwa an der Stelle mit dem großen orangefarbenen Alien. Ist das so korrekt?


----------



## ATIR290 (6. März 2021)

@Duvar 

Verkaust dann deine Karte echt ?
PS: Dies soll nur eine Info sein ...


----------



## Duvar (6. März 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> @Duvar
> Hm, und bei mir sieht's so aus:
> 
> 
> ...


Ja dort hab ich öfter nen Absturz, oder kurz danach auch.
Nee will die Karte NOCH nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Ericius161 (6. März 2021)

Lol, bei mir hat sich HDMI 2.1 verabschiedet? 
ich kann in 4K plötzlich weder 10Bit noch 120Hz aktvieren.


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja dort hab ich öfter nen Absturz, oder kurz danach auch


Abstürze in dem Bereich deuten auf zu hohe Ströme hin. Du kannst die Karte über die TDC leicht kappen.


----------



## Methusalem (7. März 2021)

@Duvar 

Es ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen unseren Karten, was den Verlauf der Speicherspannungen angeht.

Deine Karte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier bei meiner (die Zeitachse ist halbwegs angepasst):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Verlauf hier ist erheblich glatter, da gibt's diese Ausschläge nach unten nicht.

Möglicherweise liegt da der Hase im Pfeffer.


----------



## McZonk (7. März 2021)

Ehm, da lässt du dich gerade aber vom Sampling blenden. Du hast viel gröbere Intervalle aufgenommen als Duvar. Daher ist sein Verlauf viel detaillierter als der Deinige. Der wird bei dir genau so zerklüftet, wenn du hochfrequenter aufzeichnest.


----------



## Methusalem (7. März 2021)

50 ms, wie Duvar auch. Ich muss es einschränken: Glaube ich zumindest, aber möglicherweise habe ich zwischendurch HWInfo beendet und dann nicht wieder auf 50 ms gestellt.

Werde ich jetzt nochmal testen. Irgendwie kriegen wir's dann schon hin.

edit:

@McZonk

Du hast natürlich völlig recht, es war mit dem 2000er Polling-Interval.

Mit 50 ms sieht es jetzt so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Duvars Resultat schon ähnlicher, gewisse Unterschiede bleiben aber trotzdem.


----------



## McZonk (7. März 2021)

Was man als Erfassungsintervall einstellt, ist nicht zwingend auch gleich dem Ausgabeintervall (das hängt bei HWInfo beispielsweise von der Menge der Messwerte ab, die man protokolliert. Tlw. erreicht er gar nicht das Wunschintervall bei der Ausgabe). Vergleich doch mal im CSV die Ausgabeintervalle. Die werden deutlich differieren.


----------



## Methusalem (7. März 2021)

Bei Duvar scheint's mehr zu variieren, häufigere Ausschläge halt. 

Gut, dann werde ich mal alle nicht die Grafikkarte betreffenden Sensoren in HWI deaktivieren und dann später nochmal messen.


----------



## Dudelll (7. März 2021)

Waren die Läufe beide @stock?


----------



## Methusalem (7. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Waren die Läufe beide @stock?


Also meiner war mit UV auf 1040 mV, VRAM@2100 MHz, sonst alles @Stock.


----------



## Duvar (7. März 2021)

Hab derweil an anderen Profilen getüftelt, aber immer noch mit 255W, dies lief jetzt mal stabil durch den Timespy paar mal (auch TSX, hochgeladene Datei ist jedoch vom TS lauf)

log3.CSV


Folgende Settings wurden angewandt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab derweil mal die Ströme beobachtet die angelegt werden beim TS und TSX run und hab immer jeweils 1-2A oben drauf gepackt als Limit, dennoch wird immer ein My bzw Hauch das Limit überschritten, angefangen glaub bei 225A bin ich nun mittlerweile bei 231A (muss ich das vllt wie die LLC verstehen, dass es am Ende vllt kurz hochspiked?), wie dem auch sei, schaut euch mal diesen Verlauf an, denke sieht etwas besser aus und die Frage ist, wie löst man diesen zappeligen Verlauf?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: TSX wieder instabil... Vorhin lief es noch ohne Probs...


----------



## JSXShadow (7. März 2021)

Leute, ich krieg mal wieder nen Rappel..ich dachte eigentlich, dass AMD seit der Radeon VII einiges gefixed hat...aber warum gibt es das Frame-Pacing Problem noch immer, wenn die Karte im FPS-Limit hängt, heruntertaktet und dann bei anspruchsvolleren Szenen wieder hochtaktet?

Wenn es nur im Bereich von 100 Mhz ist# dann merkt man quasi nix, krebst die Karte jedoch bei 2Ghz rum (Standard ~2530Mhz) und springt dann wieder auf 2530Mhz, besonders wenn auch die FPS noch etwas vom Cap abweichen...dagegen sind Mikroruckler gar nichts. Das war auch bei der VII so..damals hab ich auch AMD angeschrieben und sie gebeten, dass mam bitte den GPU-Takt forcieren kann, denn nur so lässt sich dieses Problem beheben.

Da nutzt auch Freesync nix. Macht die Karte zu große Taktsprünge, dann merkt man das sofort im Bildfluss und es macht mich wahnsinnig. Mir sind die paar Watt egal, ich würde meine Merc auch perma auf 2.5Ghz laufen lassen, auch im Desktop, dadurch hätte ich einen wesentlich glatteren Bildlauf. Wenn man natürlich aktuelle Spiele spielt, wo ein Framecap nicht in Sicht ist, dann treten diese Probleme nicht auf. Klar, die Karte taktet dann ja auf Max die ganze Zeit.

Habt ihr diese Probleme nicht? Schon damals mit der VII habe ich kaum jemamden gesehen, der sich darüber beschwert hat. Bei der VII bis zum heutigen Tag und auch den Big navis von 2 Kumpels ist es sofort und direkt nachvollziehbar. Jedes Spiel, immer, wenn die Karte im FPS-Cap liegt, heruntertaktet und dann wieder hochtakten muss. Das macht auch Funktionen wie Chill komplett nutzlos, da kein Spiel 100% die gleiche Auslastung in allen Situationen hat.

Die einzige Lösung, die ich gefunden hab, ist für die Spiele in denen es besonders schlimm ist ein spezifisched Leistungsprofil zu erstellen und die Karte herunterzutakten, damit diese niemals mehr im FPS-Limit liegt. Dann gibt es diese Probleme nicht. So extrem nervig. Kennt jemand von Euch ggf. Nun einen Weg, wie man den Takt 24/7 forcieren kann? Der Min-Takt im Wattman macht schonmal nicht wirklich was...


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2021)

Um welche Titel handelt es sich denn?
Am HTPC läuft meine 6800er eigentlich nie wirklich auf Last wenn die Kids spielen, da nutze ich auch teilweise Chill.


----------



## JSXShadow (7. März 2021)

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann betrifft das alle Spiele. Halt wie gesagt, jedes mal, wenn die karte große Taktsprünge macht. Nicht ungleich zu Mikrorucklern. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur hypersensibel sowas ggü. Keine Ahnung, merklich ist es besonders gewesen in der Outrider Demo. Stelle ich das FPS-Limit auf 100...jesus, nice, dass die 6900XT meist 100 FPS (in 4k) schafft, aber das Taktverhalten ist nervig deluxe.


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2021)

Hast du mal Enhanced Sync zusätzlich aktiviert?


----------



## JSXShadow (7. März 2021)

Ja, beides kein Unterschied. Hab meist Enhanced Sync an, wenn ich auf dem TV spiele, da VRR bugged to hell ist. Enhanced Sync ist ansonsten nicht übel😁


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2021)

Also aus/an macht keinen Unterschied?
Ich schau mir das nächste Woche mal an ob ich das bestätigen kann, meine Tochter spielt so Disneygames am HTPC, da langweilt sich die 6800er zu tode selbst in 4k und da arbeite ich mit Chill und co. bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## Downsampler (7. März 2021)

FPS-Limit von 100 auf weniger als 100, z. B. 90, einstellen? Takt reduzieren, wozu braucht man die 2500 MHz OC, wenn es Probleme verursacht?


----------



## Duvar (7. März 2021)

Dachte Port Royal wäre ein deutlich stärkerer/besserer Stabilitätstest als Timespy. Hab bei Port Royal Null Probleme, glaub ich werde Timespy einfach ignorieren. Games laufen auch ohne Probs. Kann es sein das mein Unterbau Probleme macht und es net wegen der GPU ist? Wobei dann würde sich der Grafiktreiber wohl net resetten. Ich bleib dabei, TS wird verbannt. Macht mich nur verrückt der shice...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dazu übrigens mal diesen Ansatz versucht: https://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...ng-undervolting.1983202/page-35#post-25373147


----------



## Downsampler (7. März 2021)

Na klar macht der Unterbau was aus. Mit deinem läpschen R5 3600 kannst du ja nichtmal ne Wurst vom Teller ziehen. Da muß mindesten ein R9 5900X drauf. Damit hast du in Benchmarks mindestens 10 Prozent mehr Leistung. Jetzt mal im Ernst: wieso kaufst du dir als bekennender Nichtzocker eine Grafikkarte für 1000 Euro und fängst dann mit Overclocking derselben an?


----------



## Duvar (7. März 2021)

Weil es keine 6800XT gab, hatte ja überhaupt gar keine GPU, wenn man die GT 730 mal nicht als GPU deklariert^^
Ab und zu spiel ich schon mal ein Game, vllt mal eins in einem Monat oder 2 Monaten, außerdem lieb ich das Tuning und bei dem 3440x1440 100Hz Moni ist zu niedrig stapeln bei der GPU auch net so pralle, hätte wie gesagt lieber eine 6800XT für 630€ gehabt anstatt 1k€ für die 6900XT, aber die Umstände haben nichts anderes zugelassen.
Den Unterbau habe ich wegen der STabilitätsprobleme im Timespy erwähnt hier, bin ansonsten zufrieden mit dem soweit, klar wäre Zen 3 besser, aber auch da habe ich keinen 5900X bekommen, sonst hätte ich den auch geholt und jetzt warte ich lieber auf Zen 4, ist mir nun auch zu spät.


----------



## Khalua (7. März 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Na klar macht der Unterbau was aus. Mit deinem läpschen R5 3600 kannst du ja nichtmal ne Wurst vom Teller ziehen. Da muß mindesten ein R9 5900X drauf. Damit hast du in Benchmarks mindestens 10 Prozent mehr Leistung hast. Jetzt mal im Ernst: wieso kaufst du dir als bekennender Nichtzocker eine Grafikkarte für 1000 Euro und fängst dann mit Overclocking derselben an?


Naja ein 5 5600X Reicht auch sag ich mal so  liegt nicht sonderlich weit hinter dem 5900 zudem auch zu UVP zu bekommen


----------



## Downsampler (7. März 2021)

Also doch ein Zocker! 

Ein Game im Monat, damit zockst du schon mehr als ich...


----------



## Duvar (7. März 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Also doch ein Zocker!
> 
> Ein Game im Monat, damit zockst du schon mehr als ich...


OK war etwas übertrieben, in den letzten 12 Monaten habe ich nur 2 Games durchgezockt und wirklich gespielt.


----------



## Methusalem (7. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab bei Port Royal Null Probleme, glaub ich werde Timespy einfach ignorieren.


Ja, so würde ich es auch machen, solange es nur da Probleme gibt.

Und ja, kann natürlich auch am Unterbau liegen, Arbeitsspeicher bspw...etc...


----------



## david20003 (8. März 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Schlag doch einfach mal beim AMD-Drop zu


wann?


----------



## JSXShadow (8. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also aus/an macht keinen Unterschied?
> Ich schau mir das nächste Woche mal an ob ich das bestätigen kann, meine Tochter spielt so Disneygames am HTPC, da langweilt sich die 6800er zu tode selbst in 4k und da arbeite ich mit Chill und co. bisher ohne Probleme.



Ja, enhanced macht keinen Unterschied und wie gesagt, das Problem gibt es schon seit der VII, also seitdem die Karten so aggressive nach Auslastung hin und hertakten.

Das kommt auch auf das Spiel an, wenn die Auslastung absolute smooth ist, dann merkt man nicht viel, aber ich spiele aktuell auch viel Genshin Impact..klar läuft das capped auf dem Max 60 FPS..aber sogar da, wenn die Karte mal von 1000Mhz auf 1400Mhz springt bei mehr Effekten, dann merk ich das sofort, trotz das die FPS hart auf 60 FPS genagelt sind. Frametimes gehen halt hops mit dem rumgetakte.

Aber ich entnehme mal, dass es noch immer keinen Weg gibt, um den Takt festzunageln. Damn. So viel Aufwand


----------



## drstoecker (8. März 2021)

david20003 schrieb:


> wann?


Donnerstags zwischen 17-18uhr!


----------



## DerMega (8. März 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Donnerstags zwischen 17-18uhr!


schhhhhhhhhhh
Diesen Donnerstag wollte ich doch erstmal mein Glück versuchen!!!!


----------



## david20003 (8. März 2021)

DerMega schrieb:


> schhhhhhhhhhh
> Diesen Donnerstag wollte ich doch erstmal mein Glück versuchen!!!!


Welche Karte willst du? Dann bestell ich ne andere 😂 wollte mir ne rx 6800/xt holen. Die anderen Karten sind bei Release der neuen auch wieder verfügbar oder hab ich da was falsches mitbekommen?


----------



## DerMega (8. März 2021)

Ja same here. Eine 6800 (XT) 
Letzten Donnerstag hab ich nur eine XT im Shop gesehen, daher werd ich wohl nehmen, was ich bekommen kann


----------



## Duvar (8. März 2021)

Endlich ist das schööön, Profil ist noch stable (rühre TS/TSX aber net an  ) Depressionen ade.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach sehe grad muss die Lüfterkurve etwas anpassen. Mit 1700RPM kann man noch leben, will auch die Temps etwas in besseren Bereichen halten wegen der besseren Performance wenn die Karte kühler ist.
Das Profil würde auch sicher mit 1000 RPM laufen.

Hmm leisere Lüfterkurve macht 4-5° aus, denke ist noch vertretbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (8. März 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, enhanced macht keinen Unterschied und wie gesagt, das Problem gibt es schon seit der VII, also seitdem die Karten so aggressive nach Auslastung hin und hertakten.
> 
> Das kommt auch auf das Spiel an, wenn die Auslastung absolute smooth ist, dann merkt man nicht viel, aber ich spiele aktuell auch viel Genshin Impact..klar läuft das capped auf dem Max 60 FPS..aber sogar da, wenn die Karte mal von 1000Mhz auf 1400Mhz springt bei mehr Effekten, dann merk ich das sofort, trotz das die FPS hart auf 60 FPS genagelt sind. Frametimes gehen halt hops mit dem rumgetakte.
> 
> Aber ich entnehme mal, dass es noch immer keinen Weg gibt, um den Takt festzunageln. Damn. So viel Aufwand


Gibt es denn keine P-States mehr im Wattman, die man als Minimum/Maximum einstellen kann?


----------



## JSXShadow (8. März 2021)

@Downsampler naja, was man im Wattman einstellen kann hat leider effektiv keine Wirkung.. 

@Duvar Ich würde TS nicht ignorieren. Wenn TS bei dir abschmiert, dann werden manche Spiele das gleiche tun. TS ist der realistischste Bench im Vergleich zu aktuellen Spielen. Ja, die 3DMark benches haben ab und an Macken, aber bei mir läuft TSE auf meiner 6900XT auch durch ohne Probleme (99.8% im Stresstest) aka ist es kein generelles Problem. Stell sicher, dass du explizit Freesync für die 3DMark Anwendungen deaktiviert hast und das SOC-Spannung und Memory-Frequenzen nicht zu hoch sind, darauf reagiert TS besonders empfindlich. Bei mir sind es nur 5 Mhz mehr auf dem Speicher und TS stürzt ab.


----------



## Ericius161 (8. März 2021)

Nee, bei der 6000er Serie gibt es die nicht.
Ich habe mal versucht das nach zu stellen. Bist Du dir sicher, dass es nicht einfach Nachladeruckler sind?
In Trails of Cold Steel III habe ich überhaupt keine Ruckler und da ich mal in Genshin Impact reingucken wollte, habe ich das auch mal ausprobiert. In 4k taktet meine Karte so gut wie gar nicht über 800mhz bisher, vereinzelte Ruckler habe ich allerdings auch, die kommen mir aber vor wie Nachladeruckler. 
Jedenfalls hängen die Ruckler bzw. Spikes in den Frametimes nicht mit dem Takt der GPU zusammen, soweit ich das mit Afterburner beobachten kann.


----------



## Duvar (8. März 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Duvar Ich würde TS nicht ignorieren. Wenn TS bei dir abschmiert, dann werden manche Spiele das gleiche tun. TS ist der realistischste Bench im Vergleich zu aktuellen Spielen. Ja, die 3DMark benches haben ab und an Macken, aber bei mir läuft TSE auf meiner 6900XT auch durch ohne Probleme (99.8% im Stresstest) aka ist es kein generelles Problem. Stell sicher, dass du explizit Freesync für die 3DMark Anwendungen deaktiviert hast und das SOC-Spannung und Memory-Frequenzen nicht zu hoch sind, darauf reagiert TS besonders empfindlich. Bei mir sind es nur 5 Mhz mehr auf dem Speicher und TS stürzt ab.


Also FreeSync war bei mir immer an, reicht das es im Treiber auszuschalten oder auch beim Monitor?
Edit: habs mal in beiden ausgemacht, im Treiber und bei den Monitorsettings.
Wenn dies mein Problem war, fress ich ein Besen.


----------



## Methusalem (8. März 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wenn TS bei dir abschmiert, dann werden manche Spiele das gleiche tun. TS ist der realistischste Bench im Vergleich zu aktuellen Spielen.


Das ist eine Vermutung, kann sein, muss aber nicht. 

Wenn ein Test nicht durchgeht, und mehr oder weniger immer an der gleichen Stelle abstürzt, ansonsten bisher aber in anderen Programmen keine Probleme aufgetreten sind, würde ich auf den Test verzichten, zumal es sich um einen mit einer rein synthetischen Last handelt.

Wesentlich aussagekräftiger ist das Verhalten in realen Spielen, TD2 bspw. . 

Daran würde ich mich eher orientieren, und nicht unbedingt Energie darauf verschwenden, jetzt auch noch unbedingt den TS zum Laufen bringen zu wollen.


----------



## Duvar (8. März 2021)

Es wurmt aber einen dennoch wenn es net läuft XD


----------



## Methusalem (8. März 2021)

Stell dir die Welt einfach ohne TS vor...du würdest es nichtmal merken.


----------



## HairforceOne (8. März 2021)

Endgegner bei mir ist und war nach wie vor neben TimeSpy immer noch Metro Last Light Redux. Bzw. allgemein die Metro Games.

Die 4A Engine ist auch nen richtig bockiges Biest. Ich hab damals ja auch gedacht, dass meine Settings mit 1050 mV  und 2,4 GHz liefen. Metro (2033, Last Light) und Valheim haben mich dann an eines besseren belehrt.  

Nen bissl konnte ich bei mir jetzt tatsächlich aber doch noch tweaken. Karte steht jetzt auf 1130 mV und 2450 MHz max. Takt. TimeSpy läuft durch und Metro ebenfalls.

Meistens habe ich so um die 2,3 GHz Gametakt. Dat passt.


----------



## JSXShadow (8. März 2021)

@Ericius161 Ich weiß nicht, ob du das im Taktverlauf im AB überhaupt siehst. Die Ruckler treten ja häufig auf und in meinem Overlay via Rivatuner/AB sehe ich den Takt zu genau dieser Zeit immer gaaaanz kurz springen. Nachladeruckler schließe ich aus. Mit meiner alten 2080Ti hatte ich die Probleme nicht und im Laptop mit 1660Ti auch nicht. Stock, UV, OC, ändert alles nix. Diese Ruckler gibts mit NV nicht und daher deduziere ich, dass es eigentlich nur an dem dynamischen Takt liegen kann, da NV Karten immer mit dem Max-Takt laufen (kA ob das bei den 3000ern noch so ist). Dazu kommt, wenn ich die 6900XT undertakte, sodass Sie immer voll ausgelastet ist und sich die FPS immer unter cap bewegen, dann gibt es diese Probleme nicht. Niemals, bei keinem Spiel. 

Ich hab das genauso beschrieben mit Videos alles schon vor 2 Jahren Zu AMD geschickt und sie wollten es sich anschauen, es ist aber leider bislang nix passiert. Ich frag mich nur, was daran so schwer ist, den Takt einfach auf max laufen lassen zu können. Das bissl Energie juckt mich herzlich wenig, besonders wenn dafür mein Spielgefühl leiden muss. Vielleicht ist den meisten hier die Problematik nicht aufgefallen, weil ihr schon ewig bei AMD seit und die Probleme nun auch schon seit der VII bestehen. Man gewöhnz sich an alles! 

Ich will mich aber nicht gewöhnen QQ

@Methusalem naja, ich spiele ja auch recht viel, aber ich habe in meiner Zeit des bastelns und des OC !bis dato! Noch nicht ein einziges Mal erlebt, dass ein Spiel abstürzt, wenn FSU und TSE Stresstests beide 2x durchlaufen mit 99%+ Ergebnis. Noch nie. Natürlich, wenn man dann mal etwa spielt was richtig drückt und dann auch gerne mal 5+ Stunden oder mehr, vlt auch mal mit einer höheren Raumtemp, da kann es bestimmt schonmal vorkommen, dass die Karte abstürzt bedingt durch die Temperatur auf GPU oder Speicher, aber selbst da kann man TSE an einem Abend mal die ganze Nacht im Custom-Loop laufen lassen und während der Arbeit nochmal FSU. So mache ich das immer. Der 2te GPU-Test vom TSE ist ohnehin besser, da dieser mehr drückt und auch unterschiedliche Lastspitzen hat. Auch wird der Speicher mehr ausgelastet. 

Also die 3DMark Suite ist schon saugeil. Superposition, Heaven und Furmark nehme ich z.B. gar nicht, weil diese komplett nutzlos sind um die Stabilität zu prüfen. Gleiches Spiel Port Royal, auch mehr oder minder nutzlos. 

Aber du hast natürlich Recht. Fakten kann man nicht liefern, dafür ist die Hardware viel zu speziell. Je nach Partnermodell werden die Speicherchips z.B. nicht so gut gekühlt, kommt nun ein Game raus, was den Speicher richtig hart bearbeitet, dann kann dir auch TSE nicht helfen, da der Speicher nicht maximal ausgelastet wird. Sind alles Erfahrungswerte, da hast du wohl recht.


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2021)

Also ich hab jetzt mal Forza Horizon gecheckt, das läuft mit 60Fps Limit in UHD auf dem HTPC und die Karte taktet ständig rum, ich sehe aber keine verlorenen Frames.


----------



## Duvar (8. März 2021)

Jetzt kommts und zwar AMD Treiber settings auf Stock gestellt und es stürzte immer noch ab im Grafiktest 2...

Nun BIOS auf Stock gestellt mit 2133mhz RAM und Ryzen 3600 halt auf Stock und es läuft durch....
Ach und da war ja noch was, nachdem ich obige Sachen angewandt habe, hatte ich grottige Scores und schaue die CPU Taktraten an, die droppten auf 2.2GHz voll oft im GPU Test 1, kann es sein, dass das durch das alte Energiesparprofil aus dem CB kam? Hab jetzt auf AMD Ryzen balanced umgestellt und alles läuft. Der Unterbau scheint aber dennoch zu limitieren, die Scores sind etwas zu low, vllt sollte ich wenigstens XMP aktivieren gleich...


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2021)

Durchaus möglich das dein Restsystem mucken gemacht hat.


----------



## Duvar (8. März 2021)

So viele saubere TS runs nacheinander hatte ich nie LOOOL!


----------



## Tekkla (8. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auf AMD Ryzen balanced umgestellt und alles läuft.


Den Sparplan gibt es mit aktuellen Treibern und Windows nicht mehr.


----------



## Duvar (8. März 2021)

Zeig mal wie es bei dir aussieht, ich verstehs net, obwohl ich formatiere, bleiben uralte modifizierte Sparpläne erhalten. Vllt muss ich das ja richtig plätten und nicht einfach via Zurücksetzen und alles löschen...
Kann es sein das es bei Zen 2 noch anders ist?


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. März 2021)

Ich hab mein System im Dezember neu aufgesetzt und hab mit meinem 3600XT auch noch Ryzen Balanced und HP.

Ist Win 10 20H2 und Chipset 2.10.26.336 (von der MSI Seite damals), also eigentlich halbwegs aktuell


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. März 2021)

So hab gerade den 1. Durchlauf TimeSpy nach umbau der 6900XT auf den EKWB Block....
70°C HotSpot???  Normal bei WaKü? Luft war die Karte so bei 94°C HotSpot...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PortRoyal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Den Sparplan gibt es mit aktuellen Treibern und Windows nicht mehr.


Aber nur bei den neuen Agesa Versionen und den entsprechenden Prozessoren.


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> So hab gerade den 1. Durchlauf TimeSpy nach umbau der 6900XT auf den EKWB Block....
> 70°C HotSpot???  Normal bei WaKü? Luft war die Karte so bei 94°C HotSpot...
> 
> 
> ...


Da haben wir schon besseres unter Wasser gesehen, aber generell auch nicht schlecht. Dennoch eine Custom WaKü sollte eigentlich so 5-6 Grad drunter liegen.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. März 2021)

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, ist der Hotspotwert ein errechneter Mittelwert aus dem Median etlicher Sensoren, kein real anliegender Wert, oder?


----------



## McZonk (8. März 2021)

Ich komme mit einem anderen Wakühler () bei 35°C Wassertemperatur und PT +15 Prozent bei ca. 65°C Hotspot raus. Ist also ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, ist der Hotspotwert ein errechneter Mittelwert aus dem Median etlicher Sensoren, kein real anliegender Wert, oder?


Nein es ist der heißeste interne Sensor und das ist ein absolut realer Wert.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. März 2021)

Merci


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. März 2021)

@Gurdi Ja, ich denke ich hab die MastelGel Maker noch nicht so im Griff... aber ich wenn das nicht Richtung 80°C eskaliert werd ich das erstmal so lassen, denke ich... die HWInfo gibt ja noch mehr Temps raus... da ist alles im grünen Bereich... 
Die 6800er hatte auch die 65°C HotSpot...  Naja, das Jahrtausend ist ja noch jung... vielleicht gibts ja doch noch Blöcke von Watercool oder Aquacomputer... 

@Xaphyr Ich glaube der HotSpot, ist der gerade aktuell heißeste Wert den die Karte rausgibt... Mittelwert/Median müsste der "normale" GPU Temp Wert sein...  Sicher bin ich mir aber auch nicht soooo ...

Edit: Da war Gurdi schneller


----------



## Dudelll (8. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Gurdi Ja, ich denke ich hab die MastelGel Maker noch nicht so im Griff... aber ich wenn das nicht Richtung 80°C eskaliert werd ich das erstmal so lassen, denke ich... die HWInfo gibt ja noch mehr Temps raus... da ist alles im grünen Bereich...
> Die 6800er hatte auch die 65°C HotSpot...  Naja, das Jahrtausend ist ja noch jung... vielleicht gibts ja doch noch Blöcke von Watercool oder Aquacomputer...
> 
> @Xaphyr Ich glaube der HotSpot, ist der gerade aktuell heißeste Wert den die Karte rausgibt... Mittelwert/Median müsste der "normale" GPU Temp Wert sein...  Sicher bin ich mir aber auch nicht soooo ...
> ...


Bei was für ner Wasser Temperatur biste denn?

Hotspot ist bei mir eher bei knapp über 60 wenn ich PL auf +15% hab, ansonsten eher bei 60°C, hab aber auch durchgehend <30°C Wasser Temp.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. März 2021)

@Dudelll Keine Ahnung.. HWInfo war grad im Weg beim Durchlauf.. hab jetzt auch mal die Lüfter wieder zurück gedreht... die liefen wegen der LuKü 6800er etwas höher... jetzt sind die wieder im WaKü "Regelbetrieb"... Ich vermute mal das die Wassertemp bei 30..33°C gelegen hat... aktuell sind noch 27°C davon übrig...

Ich werd das mal beobachten.... wie gesagt... ich fürchte dass die Gewinde im EKWB Block das nicht mehr ewig mitmachen ... wenn ich den jetzt wieder zerpflücke...

Wie tragt ihr denn die MasterGelMaker auf die GPU auf? Die ist ja wie Spachtelmasse... also mit "Klecks" oder "Wurst"-Methode hab ich mich nicht rangetraut.. hab die Kreditkarten-Methode genommen und verstrichen.... aber ich fürchte wohl etwas zu dick.. 

Also ich hab ja auch PT+0% ... und mittlerweile auch die Spannung mal auf 1120mV runter gedreht...


----------



## Dudelll (8. März 2021)

Hm hab mir der keine Ahnung weil ich wie gesagt bislang gute Erfahrung mit der Paste gemacht hab die EK dazu packt^^

Ich pack mir aber meistens einfach meinen Finger in Frischhaltefolie ein und verstreich das Zeug dann damit, das geht um Welten einfacher als mit Kreditkarten und ähnlichem.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. März 2021)

Hab jetzt mal noch 2..3 Durchläufe gemacht... die peakt bis auf 73° HotSpot... Wasser geht im Max. auf 38°C Dann werden allerdings auch die Lüfter so langsam deutlich aktiver....

Werd die wohl dann doch nochmal zerpflücken müssen...


----------



## Tekkla (8. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Aber nur bei den neuen Agesa Versionen und den entsprechenden Prozessoren.


Okay. Wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Dudelll (8. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal noch 2..3 Durchläufe gemacht... die peakt bis auf 73° HotSpot... Wasser geht im Max. auf 38°C Dann werden allerdings auch die Lüfter so langsam deutlich aktiver....
> 
> Werd die wohl dann doch nochmal zerpflücken müssen...


Hm für 38°C ist 73 beim Hotspot doch in Ordnung. Klar geht das bestimmt noch paar Grad besser, aber das doch weit weg von schlecht. 
Zumindest wär das nen wert für den ich mir den Aufwand vonner neu montage nicht geben würd :p


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. März 2021)

@Dudelll Ja die 38 °C Wasser waren das Resultat nach ein paar Durchläufen... Naja... ich werd mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen und dann mal bisschen daddeln und schauen wie die Temp sich einpendelt...
Zwingender Handlungsbedarf besteht da aber allerding in der Tat nicht! Checkliste:

- Karte hat den Umbau überlebt!  
- Temperaturen sind besser wie mit Stocklüfter! 
- System ist leiser wie mit Stocklüfter! 

Dass das Ganze natürlich dann beim daddeln hörbar wird, ist klar! Die Lüfterkurve für die Radiatoren hab ich relativ flach eingestellt bis ~35°C dann geben die langsam Gas... ab ~45°C steigt die Drehzahl dann recht steil... bisher war dadurch auch beim daddeln nicht mehr als 44°C zu sehen...


----------



## david20003 (9. März 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Ericius161 Ich weiß nicht, ob du das im Taktverlauf im AB überhaupt siehst. Die Ruckler treten ja häufig auf und in meinem Overlay via Rivatuner/AB sehe ich den Takt zu genau dieser Zeit immer gaaaanz kurz springen. Nachladeruckler schließe ich aus. Mit meiner alten 2080Ti hatte ich die Probleme nicht und im Laptop mit 1660Ti auch nicht. Stock, UV, OC, ändert alles nix. Diese Ruckler gibts mit NV nicht und daher deduziere ich, dass es eigentlich nur an dem dynamischen Takt liegen kann, da NV Karten immer mit dem Max-Takt laufen (kA ob das bei den 3000ern noch so ist). Dazu kommt, wenn ich die 6900XT undertakte, sodass Sie immer voll ausgelastet ist und sich die FPS immer unter cap bewegen, dann gibt es diese Probleme nicht. Niemals, bei keinem Spiel.
> 
> Ich hab das genauso beschrieben mit Videos alles schon vor 2 Jahren Zu AMD geschickt und sie wollten es sich anschauen, es ist aber leider bislang nix passiert. Ich frag mich nur, was daran so schwer ist, den Takt einfach auf max laufen lassen zu können. Das bissl Energie juckt mich herzlich wenig, besonders wenn dafür mein Spielgefühl leiden muss. Vielleicht ist den meisten hier die Problematik nicht aufgefallen, weil ihr schon ewig bei AMD seit und die Probleme nun auch schon seit der VII bestehen. Man gewöhnz sich an alles!
> 
> ...


Wenn ich's richtig in Erinnerung hab kann man bei den neuen Karten den minimalen und max Takt in Watzmann einstellen


----------



## JSXShadow (9. März 2021)

@david20003 Ja, aber das bringt nicht wirklich etwas. Die Karte taktet dann noch immer hin und her, wenn ich den Minakt im Wattman ändere. Es sind wirklich nur gaaanz leichte Rucklerchen, denke vielen fällt das gar nicht auf. Gleiches Spiel wie Vsync and das Bildreissen ohne Vsync..manche merken das gar nicht, ich find das Bildreissen richtig schlimm.

@0ldN3rd lass doch so. Willst du die Karte auf 2.8Ghz pushen? Falls nicht, sind die Werte doch super, auch für den Sommer. Wenn ich da meine Merc sehe mit 1.1V und ~2530Mhz in Games..wenn ich das Lüfterprofil auf Standard lasse, dann ist die Karte auch lautlos, aber mit 350W Verbrauch in der Spitze, komme ich ab und an auch mit 22° Raumtemp auf 94° Hotspot, meist zw. 86-88°. Ändert aber an der Stabilität nichts. Klar Leckströme, aber du bist da ja weit von entfernt. Im Sommer muss ich dann die Lüfter auch ein bissl mehr treten, aber alles unter 100° ist doch perfekt. 

Ich hab aber auch in anderen Foren gelesen, dass viele meinen, der Sweetspot bei Big Navi liegt bei unter 70° im Hotspot. Denke, wenn man wirklich um jedes mV kämpft, dann ist das auch bestimmt so, jedoch bin ich seit der VII faul geworden. Ich investiere den Aufwand nicht mehr um 10 Watt zu sparen, da kann man auch einfach 100 MHz und 40mV runtergehen.

Hab ich dabei schon erwähnt, Was für ein Monster die Merc ist? Die Lüftkühler der aktuellen Gens sind echt richtig beeindruckend😁 hat nur leicht 400 Euro mehr gekostet als UVP😭😱


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. März 2021)

Ne, also mein Plan für die 6900XT ist eigentlich: leichtes UV ohne großen Leistungsverlust, idealerweise gar kein Leistungsverlust bei eben diesem UV... daher denke ich aktuell, dass ich es so lassen werde.


----------



## gbm31 (9. März 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Den Sparplan gibt es mit aktuellen Treibern und Windows nicht mehr.





Duvar schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es bei Zen 2 noch anders ist?





Gurdi schrieb:


> Aber nur bei den neuen Agesa Versionen und den entsprechenden Prozessoren.



Nur die 5000er CPUs brauchen keinen AMD-Plan mehr, daher installieren die Chipsatztreiber den nicht mit.
Die älteren profitieren vom dem Plan aber weiterhin und deswegen wird der da auch installiert.

@Duvar bau doch nicht so nah ans Wasser... mir wär das viel zu stressig.

Ich hab nachdem ich die Grenzen meiner Karte ausgelotet hatte paar MHz runter und paar mV dazu gestellt und hab keine Probleme. 

Metro Exodus (RT ultra) bin ich grad durch die Taiga durch...


----------



## DARPA (9. März 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ja, aber das bringt nicht wirklich etwas. Die Karte taktet dann noch immer hin und her, wenn ich den Minakt im Wattman ändere. Es sind wirklich nur gaaanz leichte Rucklerchen, denke vielen fällt das gar nicht auf.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher was du genau meinst. Meinst du wenn man die Maus ganz langsam bewegt, dass es nicht so ganz smooth läuft? Das spüre ich glaube auch. Aber bei normalen Bewegungen ist davon nix zu merken.

Ansonsten läuft Enhanced Sync bei der 6900XT nicht pauschal so geil wie mit der VII. Hier und da habs ich deaktiviert, weil der Bildverlauf ohne besser ist.


----------



## sifusanders (9. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Bei was für ner Wasser Temperatur biste denn?
> 
> Hotspot ist bei mir eher bei knapp über 60 wenn ich PL auf +15% hab, ansonsten eher bei 60°C, hab aber auch durchgehend <30°C Wasser Temp.


mein Wasser ist so bei 26° max bei längerer Laufzeit, Hotspot geht bei 320 asic aber schonmal auf 69° oder so, fällt aber auch wieder fix. Bykski Block, 360x45 RAD+Mora und CPU hängt auch drin.


----------



## DARPA (9. März 2021)

Was habt ihr so für Deltas : Wasser - GPU Temp (nicht Hotspot) ?

Mit dem EK sinds bei mir 15 - 20 K, was okish ist. Wenn im Chip richtig Party ist, auch mal deutlich über 20.
Könnte gefühlt besser sein.

Aber ja, im Schnitt bin ich bei den üblichen 300-330W auch so bei 50° GPU und 65° Hotspot. Da laufen unsere Karten doch alle recht identisch. 
Überhaupt ist N21 sehr stabil was die Temperaturen betrifft. Alles bewegt sich in sehr engem Rahmen.


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2021)

Mein Wasser ist so bei 37°C, je nach dem  was ich über den Tag so trinke, kann es leicht variieren^^
Ich werd echt nicht warm mit den AMD Karten, bin ich etwa unterbewusst ein Nvidia Fanboy?


----------



## Dudelll (9. März 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was habt ihr so für Deltas : Wasser - GPU Temp (nicht Hotspot) ?
> 
> Mit dem EK sinds bei mir 15 - 20 K, was okish ist.


Gpu temp ist meist um 50 rum bei mir, also auch ~20k.


----------



## Tekkla (9. März 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was habt ihr so für Deltas : Wasser - GPU Temp (nicht Hotspot) ?
> 
> Mit dem EK sinds bei mir 15 - 20 K, was okish ist. Wenn im Chip richtig Party ist, auch mal deutlich über 20.
> Könnte gefühlt besser sein.


23°C Raumtemperatur, ~ 35°C Kühlmittel und die GPU vorhin auf 50°C bei 69°C Spitzenwert im Hotspot.


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2021)

_Habt ihr es gut, mein HS geht auf knapp unter 90°C bei 2000 RPM bei 293W (+40) im TS X_


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich werd echt nicht warm mit den AMD Karten, bin ich etwa unterbewusst ein Nvidia Fanboy?



Schreib dich nicht ab! Offenbare dich mein Sohn!! 
Wir haben hier die besten Therapieplätze! Ein höchst kompetentes Team! 
Den ersten und wichtigsten Schritt hast du gemacht! Ab jetzt geht es aufwärts für dich!!


----------



## Xaphyr (9. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mein Wasser ist so bei 37°C, je nach dem  was ich über den Tag so trinke, kann es leicht variieren^^
> Ich werd echt nicht warm mit den AMD Karten, bin ich etwa unterbewusst ein Nvidia Fanboy?


Geh in den Amperethread, närrischer Tuk! Dann sind wir dich und deine Dummheiten los!


----------



## Tekkla (10. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> _Habt ihr es gut, mein HS geht auf knapp unter 90°C bei 2000 RPM bei 293W (+40) im TS X_


Setze deine GPU unter Wasser und erfreue dich an sowas auch. Ohne Witz jetzt, es begann bei mir mit der GTX1070, die mir einfach zu laut war. Es endete zwar in totalem Overkill, aber dafür mit  Komponenten für die "Ewigkeit", wenn man mal von sich ändernden Sockeln oder Grafikkarten absieht.


----------



## Einbecker41 (10. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Geh in den Amperethread, närrischer Tuk! Dann sind wir dich und deine Dummheiten los!


Du meinst den Aphroditethread, dort sind sie ihm immer wohlgesonnen


----------



## sifusanders (10. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> _Habt ihr es gut, mein HS geht auf knapp unter 90°C bei 2000 RPM bei 293W (+40) im TS X_


ist doch voll normal für Luft.


----------



## drstoecker (10. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mein Wasser ist so bei 37°C, je nach dem  was ich über den Tag so trinke, kann es leicht variieren^^
> Ich werd echt nicht warm mit den AMD Karten, bin ich etwa unterbewusst ein Nvidia Fanboy?


Glaube @Mahoy könnte dir den grünen teufel endgültig austreiben!😂


----------



## Mahoy (10. März 2021)

Ich bin doch selber so ein Abgefallener, der dem grünen Satan huldigt. 

Aber nicht wegen der Temperaturen. Meine erste Wahl war damals eine 5700 non-XT, die über eine Woche gottgefällig kühl und leise in meinem Rechner schnurrte. Leider war und ist AVC für Encoding denkbar ungeeignet und NVENC hat mich quasi verführt.

Ich bin unwürdig!


----------



## BlackBestie (10. März 2021)

Ist zwar nicht lebensnotwendig aber wisst ihr wo es eine Art Umbau Video/Anleitung für die 6900xt nitro + gibt?
Wenn ich Google bemühe finde ich immer nur fertig umgebaute. 
Bevor ich selbst umbaue wollte ich mir das gerne irgendwie mal ansehen vorweg.


----------



## big-maec (11. März 2021)

so Powercolor Liquid Devil AMD Radeon™ RX 6900 XT 16GB GDDR6 Details






						AXRX 6900XT 16GBD6-W2DHC/OC - PowerColor
					






					www.powercolor.com
				



Die ist ja echt dünn im Vergleich zur Luftgekühlten. Ob man das Liquid Devil Dye Pack wirklich braucht ? 
Scheint Geschmacksache zu sein.


----------



## DARPA (11. März 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Die ist ja echt dünn im Vergleich zur Luftgekühlten.


Single Slot halt. Ist ein schöner Nebeneffekt bei Wakü.



big-maec schrieb:


> Ob man das Liquid Devil Dye Pack wirklich braucht ?


Sind nur Farbzusätze fürs Wasser, also brauchen nicht wirklich.


----------



## arthur95 (11. März 2021)

äußerst interessant:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLEIJhunaW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2021)

Ich mache auch langsam aber stetig wieder Progress, bin zwar noch nicht ganz auf dem Lvl der alten Karte, aber ganz so viel fehlt da nicht mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2021)

@Duvar Mach mal lieber beim Community Benchmark mit. Immer dieser synthetische Quatsch.... ^^


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Duvar Mach mal lieber beim Community Benchmark. Immer dieser synthetische Quatsch.... ^^


Da bin ich doch nur Schlusslicht mit meinem UV^^


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> äußerst interessant:


Das Thema ist ja wirklich interessant. Aber ich frage mich bei diesem Video wieder mal, was im Kopf von Steve so vor sich geht. Es ist das kleine 1x1 der Rendertheorie, dass der Treiberoverhead an den Drawcalls hängt. Warum reduziert man dann die Settings auf Medium, um dadurch die Drawcalls wiederum zu reduzieren? Das sieht eher danach aus, irgendwie auf Krampf 720p zu vermeiden. Aber warum? Verstehe ich nicht.

@PCGH_Raff


Duvar schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch nur Schlusslicht mit meinem UV^^


Wir wollen den Effizienzking sehen! ^^


----------



## McZonk (11. März 2021)

Heute droppen schon wieder keine 6800er. Ich gebe es auf!


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. März 2021)

Kommt weiterhin die Fehlermeldung?


----------



## McZonk (11. März 2021)

Jo, die anderen sind wie üblich "scharfgeschaltet". Nur die 6800er bleibt beim Fehler - wie schon die letzten Wochen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. März 2021)

TSMC muss echt ein Wunder vollbracht haben 
Einhorn 6800 XT ist keine Option?


----------



## McZonk (11. März 2021)

Hab doch schon nen XTX, ich brauche wirklich gezielt die 6800 für ein Projekt.


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. März 2021)

Dann musst du das Wunder von TSMC beenden 
Oder die Produktion der Konsolenchips auf 6800 umstellen 

Edit: Direktlink aktualisieren hat nicht funktioniert  , bin dann paar Sekunden später nochmal übers Luxx. AMD war schon so langsam, wusste man direkt, dass es nix mehr wird


----------



## McZonk (11. März 2021)

6800XT im Korb und beim letzten Schritt "Jetzt kaufen" halt wieder zu Ende - schneller kann man händisch aber kaum noch sein. Da kannst nur noch botten.


----------



## Rolk (11. März 2021)

Mal wieder 2 Minuten zu spät Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. März 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> beim letzten Schritt "Jetzt kaufen" halt wieder zu Ende


Genauso bei mir. Hast du einfach immer den Link zum Warenkorb aktualisiert? Hab das heute zum ersten Mal gemacht und es hat direkt nicht funktioniert 
(hab sonst immer das Luxx aktualisiert und da den Link aufgerufen. War irgendwie besser)



Rolk schrieb:


> Mal wieder 2 Minuten zu spät Feierabend gemacht.


Du musst donnerstags immer pünktlich um fünf am PC sitzen


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> äußerst interessant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe aufgrund dessen auch nicht warum PCGH die 3090 für CPU benches verwendet.

Ich hab das hier auch kritisiert:





						[Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #246 (04/2021)
					

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!  Die Ausgabe 04/2021 (#246) ist ab Freitag den 26.  Februar digital erhältlich und kann ab Mittwoch dem 3. März im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel erworben werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Manche Ergebnisse wie AC Valhalla sind dadurch absolut unbrauchbar im neuen CPU Parcour.


----------



## david20003 (11. März 2021)

ich bin so lost hab die seite die ganze zeit aktualisiert dann kam die karte direkt mit paypal eingeloggt bin direkt auf bezahlen aber hab dieses kästchen vergessen und dann stand da out of stock.... ;( könnte heulen


----------



## openSUSE (11. März 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Das Thema ist ja wirklich interessant. Aber ich frage mich bei diesem Video wieder mal, was im Kopf von Steve so vor sich geht. Es ist das kleine 1x1 der Rendertheorie, dass der Treiberoverhead an den Drawcalls hängt. Warum reduziert man dann die Settings auf Medium, um dadurch die Drawcalls wiederum zu reduzieren? Das sieht eher danach aus, irgendwie auf Krampf 720p zu vermeiden. Aber warum? Verstehe ich nicht.


Die"1x1 der Rendertheorie" hat hiermit doch überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Wenn GPU N mit CPU A zB 80% mehr Draw Calls schafft als mit einer lansameren CPU B, GPU A diesen einbruch aber nicht hat, dann "belastet" der Treiber von GPU N die CPU einfach mehr. Und diese "mehr CPU Belastung" kommt bei den heutigen Treibern überwiegend durch die (imho dümmliche) Optimierung auf* jeweils ein* Spiel.  Und genau darin (Optimierung pro Spiel(GPU N) statt Optimierung im Allgemeinen(GPU A)) ist nvidia halt "König".

Wenn man dann noch beachtet, dass diese (pro Spiel) Optimierung schon Auflösungsabhängig betrieben wird, dann nutzt GPU N diese Optimierungen selbst dann noch, wenn diese eigentlich nicht nötig sind, GPU A aber nicht weil bei den Settings schlicht kein Optimierungsbedarf besteht, da noch genug Ressourcen frei sind.

Insofern hat der nvidia Treiber kein "Treiberoverhead" Problem, sondern ein "zu extremes (imho dümmliches) TreiberOptimierungsProblem". Dies ist nicht zu vergleichen mit dem "alten" "Treiberoverhead" Problem, dass man DAMALS AMD nachsagte.


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2021)

Naja von Optimuierung kann bei NV in Valhalla und WatchDogs keine rede sein.
Der Treiberstack ist einfach total veraltet und immer noch zu sehr auf DX11 getrimmt.


----------



## Dudelll (11. März 2021)

Na toll, wollt ich Grad anfangen zu benchen und nu ist steam down

Edit :

Man muss sich nur beschweren, ist nu wieder on ^^


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Die"1x1 der Rendertheorie" hat hiermit doch überhaupt nichts zu tun.


Mir ging es alleine um Testvoraussetzungen für so einen Test, völlig unabhängig davon wie die Systeme drauf reagieren. Wenn ich den Treiberoverhead testen will, dann müssen die Drawcalls auf max (1x1 der Rendertheorie). Da ist ein Medium Preset nicht unbedingt sooo hilfreich jetzt. Steve will auf Krampf kein 720p verwenden. Das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mir ging es alleine um Testvoraussetzungen für so einen Test, völlig unabhängig davon wie die Systeme drauf reagieren. Wenn ich den Treiberoverhead testen will, dann müssen die Drawcalls auf max (1x1 der Rendertheorie). Da ist ein Medium Preset nicht unbedingt sooo hilfreich jetzt. Steve will auf Krampf kein 720p verwenden. Das verstehe ich nicht.


Es interessiert seine Zielgruppe schlicht nicht.


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es interessiert seine Zielgruppe schlicht nicht.


Es geht ja auch um halbwegs korrekte Testvoraussetzungen. Gut, HUB ist eh kein Ort für Methodik. Wundert mich eigentlich nicht das Vorgehen.


----------



## openSUSE (11. März 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mir ging es alleine um Testvoraussetzungen für so einen Test, völlig unabhängig davon wie die Systeme drauf reagieren. Wenn ich den Treiberoverhead testen will, dann müssen die Drawcalls auf max (1x1 der Rendertheorie). Da ist ein Medium Preset nicht unbedingt sooo hilfreich jetzt. Steve will auf Krampf kein 720p verwenden. Das verstehe ich nicht.


Nicht wenn der CPU "overhead" auf die TreiberOptimierung zurückzuführen ist, die bei den Settings schlicht unnötig sind.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Es interessiert seine Zielgruppe schlicht nicht.


Es interresiert einen Ryzen 2600 User schlicht mehr was Karte XYZ bei SEINER/LANGSAMEN CPU bringt im vergleich zu Karte ZYX. Daher von Kontext her richtig.


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch um halbwegs korrekte Testvoraussetzungen. Gut, HUB ist eh kein Ort für Methodik. Wundert mich eigentlich nicht das Vorgehen.


Ein Youtubbi richtet sich nun mal an seine Zuschauer und das sind meist eher einfach Gamer. Der Kanal ist  deswegen so erfolgreich weil er sein Produkt zugänglich aufarbeitet, hätte er 720p gemacht hätten alle mit den Axeln gezuckt und gesagt "How Cares?"
Es spielt aber auch im Grunde keine Rolle,die Kernaussage ist zutreffend. Man merkt das schon allein am Verbrauch und der Abwärme der CPU bei den NV Karten, Igor hat das auch bereits schon gemessen. Die 3090 hat bei mir nicht nur durch die Karte wesentlich mehr Wärmeemmitiert, sondern auch das restliche System zusätzlich belastet. Zum reinen Mehrverbrauch kommen ja auch noch dann CPU,Mainboard und Co. Dazu das Netzteil und seine Verluste.

Der Overhead in WatchDogs ist bereits ab 1440p präsent auf einem schnellen System.


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nicht wenn der CPU "overhead" auf die TreiberOptimierung zurückzuführen ist, die bei den Settings schlicht unnötig sind.


Es ist doch immer eine Reaktion auf eine Aktion, die einen Verwaltungsaufwand auslöst. Der Treiber macht doch nichts aus dem nichts von selbst. Der Verwaltungsaufwand korreliert mit den Drawcalls.


----------



## openSUSE (11. März 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer eine Reaktion auf eine Aktion, die einen Verwaltungsaufwand auslöst. Der Treiber macht doch nichts aus dem nichts von selbst. Der Verwaltungsaufwand korreliert mit den Drawcalls.


Nicht wenn der "Verwaltungsaufwand" bei unterschiedlicher Auflösung auch unterschiedlich ist, der nvidia Treiber ist extrem optimiert a) jeweils pro Spiel b) auflösungsabhängig.


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ein Youtubbi richtet sich nun mal an seine Zuschauer und das sind meist eher einfach Gamer. Der Kanal ist deswegen so erfolgreich weil er sein Produkt zugänglich aufarbeitet, hätte er 720p gemacht hätten alle mit den Axeln gezuckt und gesagt "How Cares?"


Ist halt alles so halbgar, Bottlenecktest, die als "CPU-Tests" bezeichnet werden. Unterschiede der Hardware werden vernebelt. Jetzt der Overheadtest mit halber Kraft. Das ist alles so "unsauber" von der Methodik her. Aber erfolgreich sind sie, keine Frage.


openSUSE schrieb:


> Nicht wenn der "Verwaltungsaufwand" bei unterschiedlicher Auflösung auch unterschiedlich ist, der nvidia Treiber ist extrem optimiert a) jeweils pro Spiel b) auflösungsabhängig.


Logisch ist das jetzt nicht, die Auflösung ist bei dem Test ja fest, egal ob jetzt 720p oder 1080p.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (11. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aufgrund dessen auch nicht warum PCGH die 3090 für CPU benches verwendet.
> 
> Ich hab das hier auch kritisiert:
> 
> ...



PCGH handelt nach dem Motto "Tradition" und nimmt damit auch die Nvidia-Trägheit mit. Da PCGH (Raff) die eigenen Messmethoden für die besten (und aufwendigsten) hält, sind die Ergebnisse relativ resistent gegen neue Erkenntnisse, und in vielen Fällen eben unbrauchbar.

Auch die dogmatischen Begründungen durch Interpolation mit den 720p - Ergebnissen mit einer Nvidia-GPU irgendetwas CPU-mäßiges begründen zu können, müssen teilweise revidiert werden. Das setzt sich übrigens CPU-mäßig weiter nach unten fort.

Keiner holt sich einen 5950X als Top CPU und paart dazu eine GTX3060. Im Prinzip ist PCGH dazu gezwungen im Testsystem für mehr Varianz zu sorgen.

5950X für 3090, 6900XT, 6800XT, 3080, 6800
3900X für 6800, 3070, 3060Ti, 6700XT, 2080Ti
2600X für 2080Ti(S), 3060(Ti), 5700(XT), Radeon VII, 2070(S)
1600X für 2060(S), 5600XT,1080(Ti), Vega64/56

Mit diesen Systemen sind die letzten 4-5 Jahre gut abgebildet und haben viel mehr Aussagekraft. Der CPU-Test mit 720p kann PCGH ja behalten und alle Ergebnisse mit der 6900XT erweitern. Das öffnet nunmal neue Horizonte.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. März 2021)

AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT 12 GB Graphics Card Gaming Benchmarks at 1440p & Raytracing Performance at 1080p Leaked, Faster Than RTX 3070 In DX12 But Slower in RT Titles
					

AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT is just a week away from launch & our sources have provided us with its gaming and raytracing performance benchmarks.




					wccftech.com


----------



## seriesx (12. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ein Youtubbi richtet sich nun mal an seine Zuschauer und das sind meist eher einfach Gamer. Der Kanal ist  deswegen so erfolgreich weil er sein Produkt zugänglich aufarbeitet, hätte er 720p gemacht hätten alle mit den Axeln gezuckt und gesagt "How Cares?"
> Es spielt aber auch im Grunde keine Rolle,die Kernaussage ist zutreffend. Man merkt das schon allein am Verbrauch und der Abwärme der CPU bei den NV Karten, Igor hat das auch bereits schon gemessen. Die 3090 hat bei mir nicht nur durch die Karte wesentlich mehr Wärmeemmitiert, sondern auch das restliche System zusätzlich belastet. Zum reinen Mehrverbrauch kommen ja auch noch dann CPU,Mainboard und Co. Dazu das Netzteil und seine Verluste.
> 
> Der Overhead in WatchDogs ist bereits ab 1440p präsent auf einem schnellen System.


who cares


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT 12 GB Graphics Card Gaming Benchmarks at 1440p & Raytracing Performance at 1080p Leaked, Faster Than RTX 3070 In DX12 But Slower in RT Titles
> 
> 
> AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT is just a week away from launch & our sources have provided us with its gaming and raytracing performance benchmarks.
> ...


Deckt sich mit meinen Erwartungen. Generell ein sehr gutes Leistungsniveau,jetzt kommt es auf die Verfügbarkeit an.


----------



## drstoecker (12. März 2021)

Im luxx tauscht noch jemand seine 6900xt gg eine 6800 zzgl. 300€, könnte vllt für den einen oder anderen noch Interessant sein hier.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Deckt sich mit meinen Erwartungen. Generell ein sehr gutes Leistungsniveau,jetzt kommt es auf die Verfügbarkeit an.


laut Igor ja ziemlich mies


----------



## Mahoy (12. März 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ist halt alles so halbgar, Bottlenecktest, die als "CPU-Tests" bezeichnet werden. Unterschiede der Hardware werden vernebelt. Jetzt der Overheadtest mit halber Kraft. Das ist alles so "unsauber" von der Methodik her.


Da unterscheidet sich das Vorgehen im Detail. Wenn beispielsweise HUB bei Verwendung von 1080P so ins GPU-Bottleneck läuft, wird das explizit angegeben. Wenn dadurch keine Differenz der CPUs mehr erkennbar ist, wird nachgetestet und die Ergebnisse kann man mindestens nachlesen, wenn es bei entsprechendem Interesse nicht sogar ein separates Video dazu gibt.

Das halte ich für einen brauchbaren Kompromiss, um die Lebenswelt der Zielgruppe und wissenschaftliche Akuresse abzudecken. Das geht aber auch nur in einem relativ flexiblen Medium, in dem man schnell Content nachreichen bzw. verknüpfen kann.
Für die PCGH wäre das beispielsweise überhaupt nicht sinnvoll. Da ist es noch auf lange Sicht die beste Variante, in 720p zu testen, um Reproduzierbarkeit und Vergleichbarkeit sicherzustellen. Wenn irgendwann höhere Alltagsauflösungen und damit einhergehende Detailgrade bei der Visualisierung sowie entsprechend starke Hardware üblich werden, wird man aber auch da höher gehen müssen.

Auch 720p ist ja letztlich nur ein Kompromiss, weil das die geringstmögliche Auflösung ist, in der man bei Qualitätsunterschiede (insbesondere bei die CPU belastenden Settings) noch gescheit feststellen kann. Ansonsten spräche ja nicht viel gegen noch geringere Auflösungen, um die GPU ganz, ganz sicher nicht zum limitierenden Faktor werden zu lassen.

Man stelle sich bitte diese Diskussionen Anfang der 90er vor: "Nein! Man kann doch nicht in 640x480 testen! Um Gottes Willen! Und wenn, dann nur in EGA mit 16 Farben! Selbst 320x200 ist schon bedenklich bei VGA mit 256 Farben ... Vielleicht sogar besser nur CGA, um Limits ganz sicher auszuschließen?"


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> laut Igor ja ziemlich mies


Naja bei der 6900 hat er auch schlechtere Verfügbarkeit suggeriert als es der Fall war, auch seine Einschätzung zur Leistung der 6700XT war nicht wirklich zutreffend wie es bisher aussieht. Jeder kann sich mal vertun. Andere Quellen sprechen von einer recht ordentlichen Verfügbarkeit und Preisen um die 600Euro.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. März 2021)

Ich hab heut morgen im Kaffeesatz gelesen, dass die 6700Xt die 6800 ablöst... die ist ja "merkwürdiger" Weise immer seltener in AMD Drop Shop zu bekommen... 

Ich glaub aus meiner Bau ich nen Mining-PC...  irgendwelche Tips dazu?


----------



## Narbennarr (12. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Andere Quellen sprechen von einer recht ordentlichen Verfügbarkeit



Da es zum Trend geworden ist sich auf HW zu stürzen, glaube ich das nicht


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2021)

Naja ich denke keiner erwartet jetzt das wir hier Wochen lang Lagerbestand sehen werden. Aber ich vermute die Karten werden halbwegs gut kaufbar sein bei den guten Shops.


----------



## Dudelll (12. März 2021)

Im Grunde würd einmal pro Woche auf Lager für ~10 Minuten ja momentan auch schon ausreichen damit man den Karten das Prädikat einigermaßen gut verfügbar aufdrücken kann ^^

Verglichen mit der Lage bei den rtx Karten ist die 6900xt ja auch fast schon gut verfügbar :p


----------



## McZonk (12. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> die ist ja "merkwürdiger" Weise immer seltener in AMD Drop Shop zu bekommen...


du willst mich ägern, gibs zu! 

Zum Thema Verfügbarkeit: Auch eine größere Menge an Karten ist bei hoher Nachfrage halt schnell mal weg - subjektiv ist die Verfügbarkeit dann also sch***, de facto hätte Gurdi aber dennoch recht und es gibt ordentlich Lagerbestand/Verfügbarkeit. Das hält halt leider nicht lang, wäre aber immerhin schon mal mehr gekonnt als 8 (acht!) 6800XT pro Woche. Dabei kann man aber halt immer noch nicht Jeden glücklich machen. Die Nachfrage ist gerade einfach... Banane.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. März 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> du willst mich ägern, gibs zu!



Das ist eine infame Lüge!  Wenn ich dich ärgern wollte, hätte ich dich gefragt, warum du dir nicht einfach eine Rx6800 im AMD Shop kaufst, da gibt's die doch für 579,-€ 



McZonk schrieb:


> Zum Thema Verfügbarkeit: Auch eine größere Menge an Karten ist bei hoher Nachfrage halt schnell mal weg - subjektiv ist die Verfügbarkeit dann also sch***, de facto hätte Gurdi aber dennoch recht und es gibt ordentlich Lagerbestand/Verfügbarkeit. Das hält halt leider nicht lang, wäre aber immerhin schon mal mehr gekonnt als 8 (acht!) 6800XT pro Woche. Dabei kann man aber halt immer noch nicht Jeden glücklich machen. Die Nachfrage ist gerade einfach... Banane.



Also ich fürchte das es völlig unerheblich ist, wieviele Karten verfügbar sein werden... Die Nachfrage wird die Verfügbarkeit übersteigen! Ich fürchte (das stand auch im Kaffeesatz heut morgen) dass die Karte für Miner interessanter werden könnte wie die RX6800... 

Aber eins ist auch Fakt:
Je mehr Modelle, also 6700XT 6800 6800XT....6600XT usw kommen, desto eher wird überhaupt wieder irgendwas verfügbar! Das trifft ebenso natürlich auf die nVidia Karten zu! Dabei gehe ich natürlich davon aus, das die kleineren Karten dadurch generiert werden, dass die Chipgüte nicht für die jeweils größeren Varianten taugt... und nicht durch deaktivieren von Bestandteilen in qualitativ hochwertigen Chipsen...


----------



## DerMega (12. März 2021)

Nachdem die 6800 XT gestern so schnell aus dem AMD Shop verschwunden war, wie sie rein kam hab ich mir jetzt überlegt, dass die 6900 XT ja eine Alternative wäre.
Hab für meine 5700 XT 400€ bezahlt im November. Jetzt werde ich die für ~800€ bei Ebay los. Dann hab ich quasi 600€ für ne 6900 XT bezahlt.
Wäre ja ne Überlegung wert 

Hab mir gestern im Shop dann zumindest den 5600X gekauft, dass ich schonmal für die Zukunft weiß, wie der Bestellablauf so geht.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. März 2021)

Ich denke mal, wenn ein großer Hersteller zum Launch von AMD reichlich 10k Chips bekommt, dann ist die Taktstraße damit nach wenigen Tagen durch. Große AIB ziehen in der Woche bis zu 200K Karten durch die Fab. 

Es sei denn, AMD launcht selbst einer Unzahl von Karten. Das wiederum weiß ja keiner, wäre gegenüber den AIB aber auch recht unschön.

Wir hatten im November eine TGP unter 190 Watt Watt in den BIOSen. Auch eine RX 480 hatte mal eine (Achtung) TDP von 130 Watt, bevor AMD die Karte gegen die Mitbewerber gesetzt und auch über 150 Watt aufgeblasen hat. Da reichte dann auch der 6-Pin plötzlich nicht mehr. Die Folgen haben wir ja gesehen. Probleme beim Balancing und dem PEG. Mit jetzt fast 20 Watt +++ mehr kann man natürlich ordentlich Leisrtung durchdrücken. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Prognose und einer Messung


----------



## drstoecker (12. März 2021)

DerMega schrieb:


> Nachdem die 6800 XT gestern so schnell aus dem AMD Shop verschwunden war, wie sie rein kam hab ich mir jetzt überlegt, dass die 6900 XT ja eine Alternative wäre.
> Hab für meine 5700 XT 400€ bezahlt im November. Jetzt werde ich die für ~800€ bei Ebay los. Dann hab ich quasi 600€ für ne 6900 XT bezahlt.
> Wäre ja ne Überlegung wert
> 
> Hab mir gestern im Shop dann zumindest den 5600X gekauft, dass ich schonmal für die Zukunft weiß, wie der Bestellablauf so geht.


Hab den 5600x heute morgen für 278€ bestellt bei eBay!


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da unterscheidet sich das Vorgehen im Detail. Wenn beispielsweise HUB bei Verwendung von 1080P so ins GPU-Bottleneck läuft, wird das explizit angegeben. Wenn dadurch keine Differenz der CPUs mehr erkennbar ist, wird nachgetestet und die Ergebnisse kann man mindestens nachlesen, wenn es bei entsprechendem Interesse nicht sogar ein separates Video dazu gibt.


Wo wird das angegeben? Steve hat mehr oder weniger wortwörtlich auf Twitter geäußert, dass eine RTX 3090 in 1080p kein Bottleneck verursacht. Bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen...  





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1370292363722121217

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. März 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab den 5600x heute morgen für 278€ bestellt bei eBay!


Bei so nem kleinen Händler? ...und das noch auf Ebay?? ... da klopft doch jeden Tag die Insolvenzan die Tür!?

Ich denke ich werd nochmal bei so nem CPU+Board angebot zuschlagen für meine Zweitkiste mit der 6800...


----------



## seriesx (12. März 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wo wird das angegeben? Steve hat mehr oder weniger wortwörtlich auf Twitter geäußert, dass eine RTX 3090 in 1080p kein Bottleneck verursacht. Bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neid ist schon was schlimmes


----------



## JSXShadow (12. März 2021)

Ahhh Jippie Jucheee ich bin glücklich. Falls noch jemand die Q-Serie von Samsung (ich hab nen Q90T, betrifft nur die 2020er Modelle mit HDMI 2.1) hat. Das neue Firmware Update hat VRR in 4k/120hz endlich gefixed...jetzt kann ich endlich auch auf dem TV zocken und ich muss schon sagen, was die 6900XT für Frames zaubert ist echt obergeil❤ Nun hat sich auch das Framestuttering erledigt. War wohl auch ein Problem mit dem Fernseher, wobei ich auch den Treiber nochmal gekickt habe. Vielleicht lags auch daran, dass ich nochmal kurz die Radeon VII drin hatte. Nunja, nun ist alles Happy-Life!


----------



## Mahoy (12. März 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wo wird das angegeben? Steve hat mehr oder weniger wortwörtlich auf Twitter geäußert, dass eine RTX 3090 in 1080p kein Bottleneck verursacht. Bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noch einmal: Es kommt es darauf an, was man bei CPU-Tests aufzeigen möchte. Geht es nur darum, dass eine CPU stärker ist, oder wie viel genau? Und wenn genau, _wie genau_ soll es sein?

Es gibt immer irgend eine Art "Bottleneck", es sei denn, man lässt die CPUs etwas berechnen, bei der die GPU und (darum ging es in diesem Fall ursprünglich) deren Treiber komplett außen vor ist. Geringere Auflösungen verringern logischerweise die Beeinflussung, heben sie jedoch nicht vollständig auf.

Wer genau legt jetzt fest, welcher Grad der Verringerung (hier: welche geringere Auflösung) einen präzisen CPU-Test mit Grafikberechnung ermöglicht? Wenn du "720p" sagst, könnte jemand anders genauso gut "200p und Reduktion auf CGA-Palette 1" sagen.


----------



## david20003 (12. März 2021)

leute wie bewertet ihr eigentlich dlss? hab mir jetzt übergangsweise ne rtx 2060 geholt und naja bin etwas entäuscht von dem feature.


----------



## Mahoy (12. März 2021)

david20003 schrieb:


> leute wie bewertet ihr eigentlich dlss? hab mir jetzt übergangsweise ne rtx 2060 geholt und naja bin etwas entäuscht von dem feature.


Da gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander. Ich war auch eher enttäuscht, denn für meine Wahrnehmung war das Ergebnis ziemlich enttäuschend: Sichtbare Artefakte, stellenweise unruhiges Bild, Überschärfe und Detailverlust bzw. Auftauchen von Details, die eigentlich nicht sichtbar sein _sollen_.

Es kommt sicherlich darauf an, wie das im jeweilige Titel implementiert ist, wie genau man hinschaut und sicherlich auch Faktoren wie Auflösung und das allgemeine Spieltempo.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. März 2021)

Ich sags mal so, für mich persönlich ist DLSS kein Feature, dass ich in absehbarer Zeit nutzen werde, einfach weil es meines Erachtens nicht an die native UHD Auflösung heranreicht.


----------



## david20003 (12. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, für mich persönlich ist DLSS kein Feature, dass ich in absehbarer Zeit nutzen werde, einfach weil es meines Erachtens nicht an die native UHD Auflösung heranreicht.


gut das ich mir die rtx 2060 super geholt hab dann kann ich mir die rtx 3070/80 sparen und lieber ne amd karte holen hab echt mehr erwartet. raytracing ist auch nicht wirklich ein großes ding. in youtube videos sieht man leider kaum wie sehr dlss die qualität verschlechtert in real life


----------



## JSXShadow (12. März 2021)

Je nach game ist DLSS schon ziemlich geil, naja eigentlich fast nur in Control. Dort jedoch hat man mit DLSS auf 1440p mit 2160p nativ fast die gleiche Performance wie mit 1440p nativ ABER das Spiel sieht sogar besser aus (für NV Verhältnisse) im Vergleich zu native 4K. Das liegt daran, dass besonders fokussierte Bereiche (an den Haaren sieht man es besonders) sehr hervorgehoben und geglättet werden. Dadurch wirken diese noch besser als nativ (zumindest gefühlt). Aber Control ist da die absolute Ausnahme.

Bin ja trotzdem beeindruckt, dass die 6900XT Control in 4k nativ mit max RT und 30 FPS stable schafft. Das hätte ich nicht erwartet. Sauber! Aber auch bei Control, durch die erheblich bessere Bildqualität vom AMD-Treiber und ggf. Internen PP sieht Control nativ in 4k ohne RT besser aus als auf meiner alten 2080Ti mit RT und DLSS...welp.

Da ich ne 6900XT und nen 5950X (beides optimiert) habe. Falls jemanden irgendwelche bestimmten FPS bzgl. CPU-Limit interessieren, dann nennt mir game und settings und ich lass es mal laufen bei Gelegenheit😁


----------



## Duvar (12. März 2021)

Schicht im Schacht, mehr ist nicht drin mit dieser Referenz Krücke...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. März 2021)

@Duvar für den Verbrauch ist das doch top! Ich brauch aber meine 300-340W und 2.5ghz+ effektiv. In 4k um 120 fps zu pushen brauch ich jedes Mhz. Hab aber auch ne Merc, hat mich zwar 400 mehr als UVP gekostet, dafür ist der Kühler echt mega!


----------



## Xaphyr (13. März 2021)

david20003 schrieb:


> gut das ich mir die rtx 2060 super geholt hab dann kann ich mir die rtx 3070/80 sparen und lieber ne amd karte holen hab echt mehr erwartet. raytracing ist auch nicht wirklich ein großes ding. in youtube videos sieht man leider kaum wie sehr dlss die qualität verschlechtert in real life


Oh, ich glaube das Raytracing richtig klasse wird, wenn es denn mal gescheit implementiert wird und Hardware es auch ordentlich abliefern kann. Deliver us to the Moon ist dafür ein schönes Beispiel und auf das Featureset in Resident Evil 8 bin ich auch mal mega gespannt.

In WoW hats mich zB voll genervt, ich dachte, gerade bei Lichtquellen oder beim Friseur wäre das Feature doch richtig klasse (jeder, der dort mal Nachts versucht einen Punkt im Spiel zu finden, an dem er seinen Char gescheit beleuchtet bekommt um die Änderungen begutachten zu können, wird wissen, wovon ich spreche) aber es ist eigentlich nur halbgar umgesetzt worden. Man wirft nichtmal einen Schatten, wenn man nicht auf seinem Reittier sitzt. Nur darauf.  Ansonsten kostet es massig Leistung und macht kaum einen Unterschied, ich verstehe auch das dicke Lob dafür im Test der PCGH absolut nicht.

Darüber hinaus wirkt es in vielen Spielen so, als wären zB Böden einfach nass, viele Oberflächen glänzen in einem Maße, dass einfach völlig unnatürlich wirkt. Ok, ich werfe da auch zwei Sachen zusammen, aber für mich persönlich sollte Raytracing "physikalisch" korrektes Lichtverhalten, bzw korrekten Schattenwurf darstellen, aus dem dann Echtzeitspiegelungen resultieren, viele setzen diese Features aber offensichtlich getrennt voneinander um, bzw nur eines von beidem.



JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Duvar für den Verbrauch ist das doch top! Ich brauch aber meine 300-340W und 2.5ghz+ effektiv.


Fürs Ego? 



JSXShadow schrieb:


> In 4k um 120 fps zu pushen brauch ich jedes Mhz.


Aso


----------



## JSXShadow (13. März 2021)

@Xaphyr Ja, RT ist wirklich noch immer nur Spielerei. Control ist da wirklich das Non+-Ultra..aber auch da wirkt RT manchmal einfach nur als "too much". Es sieht unnatürlich aus, wenn man Games generell gewohnt ist und es lenkt ab und Kostet dazu noch massig Leistung. Ich denke RT wird erst in 4-5 Jahren Standard.

Und ja, ich bin ja schon begeistert, dass AMD endlich geschafft hat NV in Sachen raw-Performamcw abzuhängen❤ und trotz Scalpers ist die P/L noch immer astronomisch besser als bei NV.  Sogar CP2077 läuft auf konstant 60 FPS in nativ 4k auf der 6900XT mit max Settings exclusive RT, versteht sich. 4k gaming ist nun endlich wirklich Realität und das ist geil. Megageil! Danke AMD!💪

Wenn ich mich noch mit 1440p zufrieden geben würde, dann würde ich meine auch mit UV-Profil laufen lassen. Komme bei 900mV ungefähr auf 2.3Ghz effektiv, das scheint wohl recht geil zu sein, aber naja, die 5-7 FPS mehr in 4k, das bringt schon was! Wenn die FPS nie unter 60 dippen, ist alles geschmeidig😁


----------



## Gurdi (13. März 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Da ich ne 6900XT und nen 5950X (beides optimiert) habe. Falls jemanden irgendwelche bestimmten FPS bzgl. CPU-Limit interessieren, dann nennt mir game und settings und ich lass es mal laufen bei Gelegenheit😁


WatchDogs Legion würde mich interessieren wenn du das hast.



JSXShadow schrieb:


> 4k gaming ist nun endlich wirklich Realität und das ist geil. Megageil! Danke AMD!


Die neuen Gens sind schon wirklich ne feine Sache, das zocken macht so schon richtig Spaß. Spiele wie Cyberbug, Godfall,Anno, WatchDogs zuppeln hier dreistellig über meinen Screen in QHD-1800p. Das ist schon eine Wonne.


----------



## Chinaquads (13. März 2021)

Servus, ich bin der Neue 

Meine frisch getauschte 6800XT will nicht so wie ich, oder ich habe ein Verständigungsproblem.

Die Karte läuft aktuell stabil mit diesen Werten, alles was darunter geht, lässt die Karte abstürzen.

Ziel ist es Stock Leistung bei reduziertem Verbrauch zu bekommen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. März 2021)

Ich würde dir empfehlen via MPT die maximale Spannung auf etwa 1100-1075mv zu senken. Nach kurzem  Test mit deinem Zieltakt, kannst du zusätzlich die Spannungskurve mit dem Slider im Wattman noch etwas absenken, du wirst wahrscheinlich von der Position des Sliders auf eine ähnliche kommen wie jetzt, also etwas ein viertel abgesenkt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ergänzende Maßnahmen wären das absenken der SOC Spannung im MPT auf etwa 1025-925mv.
Ergänzend etwas Speicher OC mit FastTimings Level 1


----------



## JSXShadow (13. März 2021)

@Gurdi Welche Settings soll ich testen in WDL? 720p max, 1080p medium, usw? 
EDIT: LOL. Nvm, dachte irgendwie an Watch Dogs 2, Legion ist komplett an mir vorbeigegangen, das hab ich tatsächlich nicht😅


----------



## Chinaquads (13. März 2021)

Also, per MPT auf 1 Volt Limitiert, als Takt 2300 Mhz eingestellt und läuft. Im Timespy 17420 Grafikpunkte und im Royal 8966 Punkte. Denke, das bleibt erstmal so.


----------



## Methusalem (13. März 2021)

Wieviel Punkte erreichst du denn @stock im TS?

Dein Ziel ist doch Stockleistung bei reduziertem Verbrauch, wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe. Und die Punkte sind  ja schon in deinem Beispiel oben mit 1060 mV höher als jetzt.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwankt leicht, oder GPU Z raubt mir etwas vom Score kp^^

PS Port Royal läuft mit 993mV im Vgl.

Bin so gut wie an meiner alten Karte dran, also soweit zufrieden erstmal.


----------



## Chinaquads (13. März 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Wieviel Punkte erreichst du denn @stock im TS?
> 
> Dein Ziel ist doch Stockleistung bei reduziertem Verbrauch, wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe. Und die Punkte sind  ja schon in deinem Beispiel oben mit 1060 mV höher als jetzt.


Stock im Timespy habe ich 17239 Punkte.

Mit UV auf 1 Volt und 2250 Mhz habe ich 17151 Punkte, quasi identisch.

Oben hatte ich 1060 mV eingestellt, das hat die Karte aber nicht wirklich übernommen.

Jetzt habe ich die 1000 mV im MPT festgenagelt, da bewegt sich nichts mehr.

Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch um die Lautstärke kümmern, ist schon sehr laut alles.


----------



## Xaphyr (13. März 2021)

Welches Modell hast du denn genau?


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2021)

Lass mal nebenher GPU-Z offen mit max Werten, während der Bench läuft.
Wenn du die Spannung ohne MPT reduzierst, erreichst du in der Regel eine bessere Performance, aber die Karte wird dennoch das P/L ausschöpfen, entweder du limitierst den Verbrauch mit dem MPT oder halt per Takt, würde aber zur Sicherheit mit dem MPT den Verbrauch in seine Schranken weisen.

Hier mal zB meine aktuellen Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Frequency Tab kannst du den SOC Takt auf 1000 reduzieren, macht wohl nix aus bei der Performance laut Gurdi, konnte selbst auch keinen Performanceverlust feststellen. Weswegen? um eventuell mit der SOC Spannung weiter runter zu kommen, alles was du dirt einsparen kannst steht der GPU zur Verfügung soweit ich das verstanden habe, ab einen gewissen Punkt macht es aber nix mehr aus. In meinem Bild siehst du ja das ich ein Limit von 203W vergeben habe, dazu musst du noch die Stromstärke anpassen, in der Regel ist das dein eingestelltes Limit geteilt durch die in MPT eingestellte max GFX Spannung, wäre in meinem Fall also theoretisch 203/1.075. Ich hätte also eigentlich 189A dort einstellen müssen, aber meine Karte hab ich erst mit etwas mehr stabiler bekommen.
Als nächstes musst du auch schauen wie der VRAM Skaliert, bei mir sinkt die Performance je nach Benchmark ab 2120MHz (FAST), teste das also auch mal zB mit 2100, dann 2120 und dann 2150 und schau wie sich das aus die Scores auswirkt. Im Wattman selbst kannst du noch was mit dem min Takt was rausholen, auch hier würde ich in 50-100MHz Schritten testen, zB bei 1900MHz anfangen und mal hocharbeiten bis du 100MHz unterhalb den von dir eingestellten max Takt ankommst und dabei halt die Performance protokollieren. Max Takt ist auch so eine Sache, den erreiche ich bei den 203W nicht wirklich, gab bei mir aber die Beste Performance bei dem Takt und den eingestellten Grenzen. Ich hab durch mein 203W Limit auch quasi eine Fake Stabilität, denn würde ich mehr Saft zulassen und die Karte tatsächlich deutlich höher boosten, dann wäre das mit diesen Spannung wahrscheinlich instabil, heisst also, wenn ich +15% PL einstelle, dann wird das wahrscheinlich abstürzen, da müsste ich die Spannungen im Wattman neu ausloten, ggf sogar im MPT, hab aber deswegen so einen Vergleichsweise höheren MPT Spannungswert genommen, damit bei mehr Saft der shice auch stabil bleibt wenn ich die Spannung im Wattman auslote, soweit bin ich aber noch nicht mit meinen Settings, versuche grad mal mein 203W Profil zu finalisieren, ich hab nämlich kein Bock für jedes meiner Profile ein MPT Setting zu basteln, will eins, was ich dauerhaft nutzen kann und per Wattman nur Profile laden und in dem Bereich 203W -15 bis +15% Profile erstellen, ab dem Bereich ist der Anstieg der Performance sowieso marginal und der Verbrauch geht durch die Decke.


----------



## Chinaquads (13. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Welches Modell hast du denn genau?


Ich habe die Referenzkarte.

Selbst mit UV komme ich auf 95°C Hotspot Temperatur.


----------



## JSXShadow (13. März 2021)

Gut zu sehen, dass die Karte trotzdem recht gut skaliert mit OC. Klar, ich bin bei ungefähr 310W im Mittel mit meinen Settings, aber im TimeSpy schaff ich 20200 Punkte (graphics). Das ist schon ne Ecke mehr..aber damn, ob das 100W+ mehr wert ist? Keine Ahnung🤣🤯


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2021)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich habe die Referenzkarte.
> 
> Selbst mit UV komme ich auf 95°C Hotspot Temperatur.


Lüfter auf Auto? Rotieren dann halt langsam. Kannst im MPT die Zieltemp von 95°C abändern im letzten Reiter.
Wie das mit dem MPT funzt weisst du hoffentlich oder?
Also mit GPU-Z Bios abspeichern, dann mit dem MPT laden und dort dann ggf auch die 6900XT auswählen im Tool und dann deine Änderungen vornehmen, dann auf write sppt klicken und den Rechner neustarten.
Ach ich hab meinen letzten post mehrmals aktualisiert.


----------



## Chinaquads (13. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Lüfter auf Auto? Rotieren dann halt langsam. Kannst im MPT die Zieltemp von 95°C abändern im letzten Reiter.
> Wie das mit dem MPT funzt weisst du hoffentlich oder?
> Also mit GPU-Z Bios abspeichern, dann mit dem MPT laden und dort dann ggf auch die 6900XT auswählen im Tool und dann deine Änderungen vornehmen, dann auf write sppt klicken und den Rechner neustarten.
> Ach ich hab meinen letzten post mehrmals aktualisiert.



Lüfter habe ich jetzt im MPT auf 80 °C gestellt, das bezieht sich aber nur auf die GPU Die Temperatur, nicht auf den Hotspot.

Selbst wenn AMD es für 110 °C freigibt, ich habe bei Temperaturen jenseits der 90°C nie ein gutes Gefühl.

Ich verstehe schon, dass es eine Referenz Karte ist, ich komme von einer 3070 Suprim, welche absolut unhörbar, selbst bei 300 Watt ( Suprim X Bios ) ist.

PS: Ich hab nur ein be quiet P11 550 Watt, bin erstaunt, was die Filterung von AMD da vollbringt. Eine 3080 wäre mit Sicherheit schon abgestürzt.

Ich teste weiter, bis das es passt.

Unterm Strich ist das eh Jammern auf hohem Niveau, normalerweise zockt man ja mit Sound, so dass man nichts von den Lüftern hört.

Ich bedanke mich bereits im voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## arthur95 (13. März 2021)

Ich stehe vor einem Rätsel:

Seitdem ich gewechselt bin von X470/5800X auf B550/5900X habe ich mit Stock immer Crashes im TimeSpy GraphicsTest 2
Mit der gleichen Karte hatte ich vorher nie Probleme, auch sonst ist alles gleich! Win10 ist neuinstalliert. Neuste Treiber Version (einmal mit DDU neuinstalliert)
Netzeil ist ein Straight Power 10 800w (hatte vorher nie Probleme)

Das Problem tritt aber nur im TS Graphics Test 2 auf, der TS StressTest läuft ohne Probleme mehrmals durch!
tritt in 20.12.2 als auch in 21.2.3

*EDIT: Nein stürzt auch manchmal ab*
Wenn ich die Leistungsaufnahme der Karte reduziere geht alles durch?!

Kann es sein, dass der 5900X auf B550 mehr Strom braucht als ein 5800X auf X470

oder hat es mit PCe 4.0 etwas auf sich?!


----------



## Dudelll (13. März 2021)

Hm kann schon sein das der 5900x mehr Strom braucht, aber sollte bei deinem NT eigentlich absolut keine Probleme machen ob da jetzt nen paar W mehr Verbrauch sind.

Würd glaub erstmal alles neu installieren, also Chipsatz Treiber, gpu Treiber, aktuellstes Bios und dann komplett Stock testen, also auch kein xmp oder ähnliches.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2021)

Bei mir siehts so aus trotz UV^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter Tuning muss aber im Treiber deaktiviert sein danach.
Schau halt mit wv RPM du leben kannst.


----------



## Xaphyr (13. März 2021)

Alter Schwede... mal zum Vergleich:



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich habe mein endgültiges Setting gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Methusalem (13. März 2021)

Worin seht ihr eigentlich den Vorteil dieses Effizienz-UVs gegenüber der Verwendung eines Framelimiters?


----------



## Xaphyr (13. März 2021)

Ich persönlich seh da keinen, da ich beides nutze.


----------



## Edelhamster (13. März 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der 5900X auf B550 mehr Strom braucht als ein 5800X auf X470


Könnten 20W, bis vllt. knapp 30W, Differenz im Extremszenario sein. (s. hier)

Was für ein 550ér Board hast du geholt und was für einen CPU-Kühler nutzt du? Schon komisch iwie - überleg ob das Board irgendwelche Faxen macht.. 
Würde vllt mit der LoadLineCalibration mal etwas rumspielen. Spannungsoffset leicht hochdrehen. Iwie was in diese Richtung probieren.


----------



## arthur95 (13. März 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Könnten 20W, bis vllt. knapp 30W, Differenz im Extremszenario sein. (s. hier)
> 
> Was für ein 550ér Board hast du geholt und was für einen CPU-Kühler nutzt du? Schon komisch iwie - überleg ob das Board irgendwelche Faxen macht..
> Würde vllt mit der LoadLineCalibration mal etwas rumspielen. Spannungsoffset leicht hochdrehen. Iwie was in diese Richtung probieren.


es ist leider nicht der Strom

war nur Zufall

3 von 4 Durchläufen scheitern an dem Test 2
Chipsatztreiber heruntergehauen , neu installiert---> half nicht
Grafiktreiber ---> neuinstalliert, ältere Versionen--> half nicht
auf PCI Gen 3 wechslen---> half nicht.
CMOS Reset -----> half nicht

Board siehe Signatur (B550 Strix Gaming F Wifi (hab gleich neueste Bios draufgespielt)

Jetzt bleibt nur noch BIOS Versionen zurück gehen soll, bzw. Win10 Neuinstallation--> die derzeitige ist eine wiederhergestellte Version, keine Ahnung ob das Probleme bereiten kann!

GPU als CPU sind wassergekült und haben demenstpsrechend sehr gute Temps.
GPU bekommt im TS maximal 64° HotSpot(Junction), Memory etc alles im 40er Bereich


----------



## Methusalem (13. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich persönlich seh da keinen, da ich beides nutze.


UV mittels MPT senkt ja nicht nur Spannungen und Leistungsaufnahme, sondern letztlich auch die Leistung. Und ab und an kann es ja Situationen geben, in denen genau diese dann fehlt. Änderungen der MPT-Einstellungen erfordern dann einen Neustart.

Da ist ein Frameratelimiter doch flexibler, da beliebig einsetzbar.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> es ist leider nicht der Strom
> 
> war nur Zufall
> 
> ...


GPU wird besser ausgelastet, musst wohl die Spannung etwas erhöhen.


----------



## arthur95 (13. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> GPU wird besser ausgelastet, musst wohl die Spannung etwas erhöhen.


wieso wird die besser ausgelastet?

wie gesagt wenn ich auf PCIe3.0 runterwechslen tritt es auch auf?
Oder meinst du wegen Wechsel von 5800X auf 5900X?

Und müsste eine GPU nicht Stock funktionieren?


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2021)

Ja wegen CPU Wechsel, möglich ist es, oder dein Setting war einfach net stable. Teste es doch, wenn du mit einer höheren Spannung wieder Stabilität erreichst weisst du bescheid. Aso stock GPU?^^ Sry mein fail 
Ja stock sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Wurde Windows neu installiert?


----------



## arthur95 (13. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja wegen CPU Wechsel, möglich ist es, oder dein Setting war einfach net stable. Teste es doch, wenn du mit einer höheren Spannung wieder Stabilität erreichst weisst du bescheid. Aso stock GPU?^^ Sry mein fail
> Ja stock sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Wurde Windows neu installiert?


ja  verstehe aber ich fahre ja ohne irgend einem OC-, ich spreche ja von einer StockKarte, mMn müsste die mit jeder CPU funktionieren!

Bin gerade am Neuinstallieren!


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2021)

Ja das wäre das einzige was ich noch machen würde, drücke die Daumen das alles funzt danach.


----------



## arthur95 (13. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja das wäre das einzige was ich noch machen würde, drücke die Daumen das alles funzt danach.


ich hoffe doch, würde mich schon wundern wenn GPU nach 3 Monaten auf einmal stirbt


----------



## Onkel-Rick (13. März 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> es ist leider nicht der Strom
> 
> war nur Zufall
> 
> ...


Kann man denn am Mainboard im BIOS zurückgehen? Ich dachte eigentlich man bekommt immer nur neuere drauf aber kein älteres.

Ich habe jetzt das Problem das mein Rechner öfter Mal abstürzt und dann nicht mehr bootet.
Piepcode 1 lang 2 kurz (Grafikkarte nicht erkannt.
Mache ich ein CMOS Reset fährt er wieder hoch.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Gurdi (13. März 2021)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Selbst wenn AMD es für 110 °C freigibt, ich habe bei Temperaturen jenseits der 90°C nie ein gutes Gefühl.


Karte aufheizen im Loop etwa  20 min, Rechner hart ausschalten und den Ausbau der Karte bereits vorher vorbereiten. Karte zügig raus und die nicht gelabelten Schrauben diagonal über Kreuz leicht anziehen.


Xaphyr schrieb:


> Alter Schwede... mal zum Vergleich:


Top Werte 


Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Kann man denn am Mainboard im BIOS zurückgehen? Ich dachte eigentlich man bekommt immer nur neuere drauf aber kein älteres.


Ja


----------



## arthur95 (13. März 2021)

Juhu,

mit neuer Win10 Installation läuft nun TS schon 8 Durchläufe ohne Probleme durch  
18761 Grafikpunkte
13106 CPU Punkte

Puhh,
also wir lernen:

Eine wiederhergestellte Windows-Version ersetzt NICHT eine Neuinstallation !


----------



## Xaphyr (13. März 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> UV mittels MPT senkt ja nicht nur Spannungen und Leistungsaufnahme, sondern letztlich auch die Leistung. Und ab und an kann es ja Situationen geben, in denen genau diese dann fehlt. Änderungen der MPT-Einstellungen erfordern dann einen Neustart.
> 
> Da ist ein Frameratelimiter doch flexibler, da beliebig einsetzbar.


Wieso das denn, das Framelimit hebe ich ohnehin nie an, wozu auch bei einem 60Hz Monitor. Und am MPT schraube ich auch nicht weiter herum, außer vielleicht noch ein klein wenig zwecks Optimierung im Hochsommer. Ich bin ein Fan von 1x Konfigurieren und gut ist (deshalb liebe ich auch den Aquaero). Und die 2-5% Leistungsverlust sind mir völlig schnurz in Anbetracht der Tatsache wie kühl und leise ich die Karte unter Luft bekommen habe. Meine Zielvorgabe war in erster Linie eine gewisse Lautstärke, bzw. die Abwesenheit ebendieser, bei so wenig Leistungsverlust wie möglich. Definiert halt jeder seinen Sweetspot anders.


----------



## Gurdi (13. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wieso das denn, das Framelimit hebe ich ohnehin nie an, wozu auch bei einem 60Hz Monitor. Und am MPT schraube ich auch nicht weiter herum, außer vielleicht noch ein klein wenig zwecks Optimierung im Hochsommer. Ich bin ein Fan von 1x Konfigurieren und gut ist (deshalb liebe ich auch den Aquaero). Und die 2-5% Leistungsverlust sind mir völlig schnurz in Anbetracht der Tatsache wie kühl und leise ich die Karte unter Luft bekommen habe. Meine Zielvorgabe war in erster Linie eine gewisse Lautstärke, bzw. die Abwesenheit ebendieser, bei so wenig Leistungsverlust wie möglich. Definiert halt jeder seinen Sweetspot anders.


Ich denke da hat jeder so seine eigenen Vorstellung von was "optimieren" für einen selbst bedeutet. Super ist doch dass wir dank MPT z.B. da sehr flexibel agieren können.


----------



## Xaphyr (13. März 2021)

Ja, exakt darauf wollte ich hinaus. Danke für die konzentrierte Zusammenfassung.


----------



## drstoecker (14. März 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Juhu,
> 
> mit neuer Win10 Installation läuft nun TS schon 8 Durchläufe ohne Probleme durch
> 18761 Grafikpunkte
> ...


Habe es eh noch nie verstanden wie man eine win Installation zurücksetzen kann oder spiegeln/clonen kann. Wenn es Probleme gibt dann gibt es auch nur einen Weg und der heißt, Neuinstallation!!!


----------



## Chinaquads (14. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Karte aufheizen im Loop etwa  20 min, Rechner hart ausschalten und den Ausbau der Karte bereits vorher vorbereiten. Karte zügig raus und die nicht gelabelten Schrauben diagonal über Kreuz leicht anziehen.
> 
> Top Werte
> 
> Ja


Nur um sicher zu gehen. Welche Schrauben meinst du genau ?

Meinst du die 4 Schrauben unterhalb der Backplate ?

Von Igor gekenntzeichnet mit 1+2

Da würde ich drankommen, ohne das Siegel zu verletzen.


Edit: Konnte nicht warten. Habe die Schrauben nachgezogen unter der Backplate, leicht, gaaanz leicht.

Also 1+2, 3+4 habe ich unangetastet gelassen.

Ergebnis: Hat 0 °C gebracht ^^


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Beiden.Besser wäre alle Vier, aber dann verlierst du die Garantie.


----------



## Chinaquads (14. März 2021)

Die waren bei mir bombenfeste.

Die Karte geht wohl wieder in den Verkauf, selbst mit UV auf 1.000 Volt und Fanspeed auf 1600 rpm geht der Hotspot auf 95 °C.

Ein neues Gehäuse dafür jetzt zu kaufen, sehe ich nicht ein.


----------



## Duvar (14. März 2021)

Wieder einer mit dem Kühler Problem. Mach mal +15% PL und lass Superposition laufen 4k optimized. Meine alte Karte war dort bei Testszene 8 schon bei 110°C auch mit 100% fanspeed.


----------



## McZonk (14. März 2021)

Mal so aus Interesse: Wo steht eigentlich geschrieben, dass Big Navi mit dem Referenzluftkühler dauerhaft <95°C Hotspot laufen muss?


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2021)

So lange das Powerlimit weiter ausgeschöpft wird , ändert sich auch an den Temps erstmal nichts. 95 Grad sind eine normale Temperatur für den Chip.


----------



## Duvar (14. März 2021)

95°C HS sind soweit ich weiß normal, da die Lüfter sehr zaghaft anspringen und arbeiten.


----------



## Methusalem (14. März 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Mal so aus Interesse: Wo steht eigentlich geschrieben, dass Big Navi mit dem Referenzluftkühler dauerhaft <95°C Hotspot laufen muss?


Aber wenn Wasser doch schon bei 100 °C anfängt zu kochen? 

Da fängt dann bei manchen halt das Kopfkino an.


----------



## Duvar (14. März 2021)

Hier noch was zum Nachstellen für undervolter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methusalem (14. März 2021)

@Duvar

Um an das Ergebnis ranzukommen, braucht meine 6800 XT ~90 W mehr, allerdings ohne das MPT zu bemühen, das UV besteht also lediglich aus der Absenkung der GPU-Spannung auf 1060 mV im Wattman:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, was mich ein wenig wundert, ist der merkwürdige Verlauf des CPU-Takts.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. März 2021)

So, wieder hier!

@Chinaquads​
Probier mal 1030 mV
und 2025 Mhz Min
2075 Mhz Maximaler Takt
Dann solltest ca. 2085 Mhz effektivem Takt und GPU 78 und Hotspot max. 87 bis 89 haben bei 1200 bis 1225 U/Min Lüfterspeed.


----------



## Duvar (14. März 2021)

@Methusalem Sieht echt merkwürdig aus mit der CPU, vllt mal den Takt im BIOS festtackern zum testen?
Außerdem denke ich, wenn du etwas an dem min Takt spielst, deine Performance bei dem Verbrauch hoch geht, würde mal bei 1900MHz anfangen und mich nach oben arbeiten in 50MHz Schritten, bis du bei ca 2250MHz angekommen bist, also immer mal wieder PR laufen lassen.


----------



## McZonk (14. März 2021)

Meine Frage zum HS war eher ironischer, denn ernstgemeinter Natur.  

AMD gibt ihn nicht umsonst bis 110 Grad frei. Da rollen mir sich echt die Nägel hoch, wenn hier über 95 Grad diskutiert wird und hierbei irgendetwas Negatives reininterpretiert wird.

Nvidia wird wissen, warum sie ihren Hotspot bisher nie Publik gemacht haben.


----------



## Methusalem (14. März 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Meine Frage zum HS war eher ironischer, denn ernstgemeinter Natur.


Du wirst lachen, aber meine Antwort auch...


----------



## Methusalem (14. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> @Methusalem Sieht echt merkwürdig aus mit der CPU, vllt mal den Takt im BIOS festtackern zum testen?
> Außerdem denke ich, wenn du etwas an dem min Takt spielst, deine Performance bei dem Verbrauch hoch geht, würde mal bei 1900MHz anfangen und mich nach oben arbeiten in 50MHz Schritten, bis du bei ca 2250MHz angekommen bist, also immer mal wieder PR laufen lassen.


Ich hab's gerade mal mit min. 2000 und min. 2300 MHz durchlaufen lassen, macht aber keinen Unterschied im Ergebnis und auch nicht in der Leistungsaufnahme, den Temps, etc...

Dann habe ich nochmal den Time Spy zwecks Beobachtung der CPU-Taktfrequenz durchlaufen lassen, und da sieht's genau so gebirgig aus wie beim Port Royale.

Anders beim Firestrike, absolut glatter Verlauf bei 5000 MHz Frequenz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DX11 und DX12 (oder Vulkan) lasten halt die CPU völlig anders aus, so mal als Vermutung in den Raum gestellt.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. März 2021)

sehe keine 95 Grad Hotspot Temperatur da jetzt ?

PS:
Hier meine Werte mit Hecklüfter auf 68%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einbecker41 (14. März 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Meine Frage zum HS war eher ironischer, denn ernstgemeinter Natur.
> 
> AMD gibt ihn nicht umsonst bis 110 Grad frei. Da rollen mir sich echt die Nägel hoch, wenn hier über 95 Grad diskutiert wird und hierbei irgendetwas Negatives reininterpretiert wird.
> 
> Nvidia wird wissen, warum sie ihren Hotspot bisher nie Publik gemacht haben.


Das die Referenzkarten im hotspot um die 95Grad erreichen wurde in sämtlichen Tests ausreichend dokumentiert, sowie die max zulässigen 110Grad. Igor hat doch mal ne 3080 Fe vermessen und ist auf 100Grad gekommen. Meine RX 6800XT nitro+ erreicht auch bis 92Grad hotspot Peaks, und wer sagt denn das die ständig anliegen, in der Regel sind die Belastungen nie gleichbleibend. Und was wäre wenn man bei Nvidia den Hotspot auslesen könnte, dann würde ich mir ne 24/7 Dauer umtauschleife einrichten weil der gddr6x Speicher noch wärmer wird?   
Die Nitro Kühlt schon besser als die Referenz, was erwarten die Leute vom orginal Amd Kühler denn ein Eisschrank?.
Wenn man erheblich runter vom Hotspot will kommt man um nen Wasserblock nicht herum. Mir ist ist das relativ latte solange die Karte deswegen nicht drosselt ist alles im grünen bereich. Habe meine Karte Uv mit Takt Oc und voll aufgezogenen Pt läuft alles  super. Manche machen halt eben ein riesen Fass deswegen auf.


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2021)

Man kaa nun mittlerweile den Hotspot sowie den Speicher auslesen bei NV.  Der Speicher. Erreicht. Da schnell mal 100 Grad +


----------



## Xaphyr (14. März 2021)

Zumal die Karten bei 110°C HotSpot lediglich anfangen zu drosseln, damit sie wieder kühler werden, die zulässigen Höchsttemperaturen, bei denen ernsthaft was kaputt gehen kann, werden bei um die 120°C liegen, das wird aber aufgrund ihrer Schutzmechanismen nie erreicht.

Ich frage mich ja ehrlich gesagt, wieso man sich als Hardwarekenner eine Referenzkarte holt und dann von der Lautstärke, respektive den Temperaturen überrascht ist...


----------



## McZonk (14. März 2021)

Weiß jemand von Euch, ob und wenn ja wo das original Phasenwechselpad zwischenzeitlich erhältlich ist?


----------



## Xaphyr (14. März 2021)

Vielleicht mal AMD anschreiben und fragen, welchen Partner sie dafür herangezogen haben?


----------



## McZonk (14. März 2021)

Das ist ne Phasenwechelpad mit Graphitanteil von Hitachi (edit: TC-HM03). Freie Verfügbarkeit war - und ist vermutlich - das Problem.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. März 2021)

Hm. Kann dann ja eigentlich nur das TC-HM03 sein, oder? Ich denke nicht, dass das in den freien Handel gelangen wird.


----------



## hwk (15. März 2021)

Falls jemand interesse an S.A.M./Re-Size BAR hat und ein Z390 Board von ASRock (für das es noch kein BIOS auf der Website gibt) kann es sich lohnen den Support direkt anzuschreiben, ich hab jetzt ein Beta BIOS für mein Board bekommen


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2021)

Flaschenhals bei NVIDIA und DirectX 12? MSI GeForce RTX 3090 SUPRIM gegen MSI Radeon RX 6900XT Gaming X und die eigenen Treiber | igor´sLAB
					

Dem heutigen Beitrag muss ich zunächst einmal einen kleinen Absatz als Vorwort voranstellen, denn ich will dem Ganzen den Hauch der Sensation nehmen. Trotzdem muss man darüber schreiben und man muss…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## gbm31 (15. März 2021)

Kleine Sache am Rande...

Wer sich nicht ständig vom Overlay aus der Immersion reissen lassen möchte und trotzdem ein Auge auf seine Hardware behalten will:
Mein GOverlay ist am Wochenende gekommen und hat seinen Platz unter meinem Monitor eingenommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (15. März 2021)

Das Overlay z.B. von Afterburner kann man doch einfach per Tastendruck ein- und ausblenden.
Ich habs im Normalfall aus und wenn ich was checken will (oder gucken wie spät es ist ^^) dann blende ich es kurz ein.

Da würde mich so ein Zusatzdisplay (?) das ständig an ist mehr ablenken.


----------



## Tekkla (15. März 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Das Overlay z.B. von Afterburner kann man doch einfach per Tastendruck ein- und ausblenden.
> Ich habs im Normalfall aus und wenn ich was ckecken will (oder gucken wie spät es ist ^^) dann blende ich es kurz ein.


Dabei braucht man Afterburner nicht mal. Es reicht ja schon der RTSS.



DARPA schrieb:


> Da würde mich so ein Zusatzdisplay (?) das ständig an ist mehr ablenken.


Es ist aber aktuell trendy sich solche Displays zu basteln. Mal in den Rechnern selber, mal wie oben mit einem externen Display. Dabei ist das von oben ja noch recht übersichtlich. Viele dieser Teile mMn aber optischer und inhaltlich totaler Informationsoverflow.


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2021)

Och so ein kleines Extrapanel könnte ich mir gut vorstellen im neuen Büro. Setze ich mal auf die Agenda.


----------



## rumpeLson (15. März 2021)

Ich hatte beim Drop am Donnerstag eine zweite 6900 xt für einen Freund bestellt. Leider kam gerade ne Mail vom AMD Shop, dass die Bestellung storniert wurde. 
Wisst ihr, ob AMD Bestellungen von Personen storniert, die bereits zuvor eine Karte gekauft haben? Oder hab ich einfach Pech gehabt?


----------



## Downsampler (15. März 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Meine Frage zum HS war eher ironischer, denn ernstgemeinter Natur.
> 
> AMD gibt ihn nicht umsonst bis 110 Grad frei. Da rollen mir sich echt die Nägel hoch, wenn hier über 95 Grad diskutiert wird und hierbei irgendetwas Negatives reininterpretiert wird.
> 
> Nvidia wird wissen, warum sie ihren Hotspot bisher nie Publik gemacht haben.


Bei +/- 10 % Sensorgenauigkeit könnte 95 Grad schon das Ende der Fahnenstange bedeuten.


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. März 2021)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, ob AMD Bestellungen von Personen storniert, die bereits zuvor eine Karte gekauft haben? Oder hab ich einfach Pech gehabt?


Scheinen sie zu machen, hat unser @0ldN3rd mal erwähnt.


----------



## Duvar (15. März 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Bei +/- 10 % Sensorgenauigkeit könnte 95 Grad schon das Ende der Fahnenstange bedeuten.


In Benches dropped die Performance auch massiv ggü coolen Temps, denke in Games wird es auch etwas ausmachen.
Hab schon einige gesehen, die 2.6-2.7GHz einstellen, aber wegen der Temps richtig grottige Performance haben, nur sich leider blenden lassen von dem eingestellten Takt im Wattman.


----------



## Methusalem (15. März 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Bei +/- 10 % Sensorgenauigkeit könnte 95 Grad schon das Ende der Fahnenstange bedeuten.


Die Freigabe erfolgt mit einer gewissen Toleranz, d.h., dass eventuelle Messungenauigkeiten natürlich bereits eingepreist sind.


----------



## asfdgtdg543etr (16. März 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Im luxx tauscht noch jemand seine 6900xt gg eine 6800 zzgl. 300€, könnte vllt für den einen oder anderen noch Interessant sein hier.


moin,
kannst du mir nen Link dazu geben?
Das interessiert mich 


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich hab heut morgen im Kaffeesatz gelesen, dass die 6700Xt die 6800 ablöst... die ist ja "merkwürdiger" Weise immer seltener in AMD Drop Shop zu bekommen...
> 
> Ich glaub aus meiner Bau ich nen Mining-PC...  irgendwelche Tips dazu?


unter 2000mhz takten mV runterschrauben, langsam an max mem deiner karte rantasten und 62.2Mh/s bei ca 120W genießen 
Hab schon ein Viertel der Anschaffungskosten wieder raus. Bei vielen Games kann man sogar nebenbei minen. CS z.B. 


Gurdi schrieb:


> Zieh den Voltageslider an den Anschlag, stell dir nicht mehr Spannung ein als du anlegen  möchtest. Speichere dir vorher ein Profil mit deinen Einstellungen und lade es nach der Modifikation mit MPT rein, damit umgehst du die AMD Sperre.
> Die SOC Spannung nicht anheben bei der Karte ohne Grund!


Kannst du das genauer erklären? Kann man damit > 1050mV gehen?
Ich soll ein oc Profil im treiber speichern mit standard sppt, dann sppt ändern und anschließend das Profil laden?
Das ganze mit 20.11.3?

Bei mir gehts immer nur bis 1050, sonst verhält es sich genau wie bei gbm31


gbm31 schrieb:


> Hab via MPT mal GPX und SOC auf 1075mV gesetzt.
> 
> Der Treiber bootet dann aber auf 500MHz (statt 2249 oder so) Maximaltakt und 1075mV.
> 
> Stelle ich dann z.B. 2500MHz und 1050mV ein, läuft die Karte nur mit 1018mV statt wie sonst mit 1025mV.


----------



## panthex (16. März 2021)

Meine 6800 XT ist leider gestorben und hat damit nicht einmal ein halbes Jahr gehalten.
Sie wurde unter Last leider extrem instabil, weshalb ich zunächst das Netzteil im Verdacht hatte.
Aber auch mit einem neuen Netzteil ist sie sofort nach wenigen Sekunden im Furmark gestorben.

Mittlerweile schaltet das Netzteil sofort die Schutzschaltung ein, wenn die Karte angeschlossen ist.
Da scheint leider etwas sehr ernst kaputt zu sein. Vermutlich irgendein Widerstand durchbrochen.
Garantie ist leider wegen des Umbaus auf Wasserkühlung nicht. Hab damit jetzt 900€ Elektroschrott hier liegen.
Gibt es noch jemanden hier, der sowas reparieren könnte? Sonst muss die wohl als Ersatzteillager in der Bucht landen.

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das ein Einzelfall ist und Ihr von sowas verschont bleibt!


----------



## Dudelll (16. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Meine 6800 XT ist leider gestorben und hat damit nicht einmal ein halbes Jahr gehalten.
> Sie wurde unter Last leider extrem instabil, weshalb ich zunächst das Netzteil im Verdacht hatte.
> Aber auch mit einem neuen Netzteil ist sie sofort nach wenigen Sekunden im Furmark gestorben.
> 
> ...


Garantie Ansprüche erlöschen bei Umbau nicht unbedingt, bzw wenn es noch nicht so lange her ist greift evtl noch Gewährleistung.

Wo hast du die Karte denn gekauft ?

Wenn du kein übertriebenes oc mit der Karte versucht hast bei dem evtl was beschädigt worden sein kann würd ich den original kühler wieder drauf packen und ne rma probieren. Mehr als ablehnen können die es ja nicht.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

Es sei denn natürlich, der Schaden wurde durch den Umbau verursacht. Aber AMD ist da kulant, die restlichen Hersteller, die sich dazu äußern, findest du in meiner Signatur.


----------



## panthex (16. März 2021)

Ja, hab es versucht. Sapphire schreibt es eindeutig aus, dass Support nicht mehr durch Sapphire gemacht wird, sondern ausschließlich durch den Händler und Alternate hat bereits gesagt, dass kein RMA-Anspruch besteht, weil das Siegel entfernt wurde.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

Also, ganz ehrlich, da macht man sich doch im Vorfeld schon drüber schlau, oder?

edit: Hattest du den Kühlerwechsel gegenüber Sapphire, bzw. Alternate schon eingeräumt?


----------



## Tekkla (16. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Alternate hat bereits gesagt, dass kein RMA-Anspruch besteht, weil das Siegel entfernt wurde.


Was macht Alternate? Bauen die als erstes die Backplate ab, um das zu prüfen? Und wenn die das machen, wer kann garantieren, dass der Winzaufkleber sich nicht von alleine gelöst hat, irgendwo schon rumflog und beim Öffnen rausfiel? Wenn es da ein Lacksiegel gäbe, dass beim Schrauben bräche, ich könnte das nachvollziehen. Aber so? In den ersten 6 Monaten ist es am Händler nachzuweisen, dass der Defekt durch den Kunden verursacht wurde. Problematisch wird es erst, wenn im Zuge dieses Nachweises der Kühler entfernt wird und erkennbar wird, dass statt des Pads nun WLP drunter geschmiert ist. Aber auch da ist dann wieder die Frage: Würde ein Händler im Falle eines berechtigten Gewährleistungsanspruches dann nicht das Produkt selber "kaputter" machen als es bereits war? Denn letztendlich kann es ja genauso gut sein, dass der Kunde den Kühler noch nie runter hatte und einfach nur eine defekte Karte eingeschickt hat...


----------



## panthex (16. März 2021)

Bei den Sapphire Karten ist ja ein Siegel auf einer der Schrauben, dass den Rahmen des GPU-Kühlers fixiert.
Das lässt sich leider so gut wie unmöglich schadfrei entfernen und wieder draufkleben.



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Also, ganz ehrlich, da macht man sich doch im Vorfeld schon drüber schlau, oder?



Es gibt leider keinen Anbieter von AMD Grafikkarten, der den Kühlerwechsel erlaubt. Jeder Wasserkühler lebt bei AMD mit der Gefahr im Zweifel einfach Schrott da liegen zu haben.
Und die meisten Hersteller wickeln sowas sowieso nur über den Händler ab und die Händler sind da meist noch deutlich weniger kulant als die Hersteller.
Dazu kommt leider noch, dass die 4 Schrauben an der Seite des Kühlers (Imbus sind die glaub ich) bei meiner Karte von Anfang an fehlten.. Was mir leider viel zu spät aufgefallen ist und Alternate jetzt natürlich behaupten kann, da ist nicht nur das Siegel gebrochen, sondern da fehlen auch Schrauben.


----------



## Dudelll (16. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Bei den Sapphire Karten ist ja ein Siegel auf einer der Schrauben, dass den Rahmen des GPU-Kühlers fixiert.
> Das lässt sich leider so gut wie unmöglich schadfrei entfernen und wieder draufkleben.
> 
> 
> ...


Kühlerwechsel erlauben evtl nicht, ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das vor einiger Zeit ein Eugh Urteil gab das verbietet das die Gewährleistung erlischt nur weil ein Siegel entfernt wurde.

Von daher kann es mMn zwar sein das Hersteller und Händler irgendwo hinschreiben das ein kühlerwechsel nicht erlaubt wäre, das entbindet die soweit ich weiß aber nicht von der Gewährleistung, d.h. wenn die Karte unter 6 Monate alt ist wären die in der Beweispflicht zu zeigen das der Schaden von dir verursacht wurde.

Edit :
Und zumindest amd selbst ist recht kulant bei sowas. Hier hatte doch letztens jmd seine gpu mit flüssigmetall geschrottet und bei der rma trotzdem ne neue Karte bekommen. (Kulant oder sie haben sich die Karte gar nicht erst angeschaut)


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Sind die Händler denn verpflichtet, die Karten vorher zu demontieren, um sie dann eventuell an den Hersteller zu schicken? Der Hersteller muss doch letztlich darüber entscheiden, ob ein Garantiefall vorliegt oder ob es tatsächlich Verschulden des Käufers ist. Dazu fehlt einem Händler im Regelfall doch wohl die Kompetenz.

Die Händler sollten also die Karten zumindest an den Hersteller weiterleiten.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Es gibt leider keinen Anbieter von AMD Grafikkarten, der den Kühlerwechsel erlaubt.


Aha. Du meinst sicher außer Asus, Gigabyte, MSI und AMD selbst.


----------



## panthex (16. März 2021)

Alternate hat mir dazu geantwortet, dass bei der Sichtung der Karte festgestellt wurde, dass eine Manipulation vorliegt (Schrauben [die nie da waren], Siegel entfernt).

"Die genannte Manipulation hat gemäß unserer Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zur Folge, dass die
Händlergewährleistung erlischt. Eine Abwicklung ist daher nicht möglich."

Ich hatte bisher eigentlich immer sehr gute Erfahrungen bei der Abwicklung umgebauter Grafikkarten.
Hier leider nicht.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Dazu kommt leider noch, dass die 4 Schrauben an der Seite des Kühlers (Imbus sind die glaub ich) bei meiner Karte von Anfang an fehlten.. Was mir leider viel zu spät aufgefallen ist und Alternate jetzt natürlich behaupten kann, da ist nicht nur das Siegel gebrochen, sondern da fehlen auch Schrauben.


Das ist dir nicht aufgefallen beim Umbau?!?


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Und selbst wenn dort die Schrauben fehlen. Der Defekt dürfte doch wohl ganz andere Ursachen haben.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Alternate hat mir dazu geantwortet, dass bei der Sichtung der Karte festgestellt wurde, dass eine Manipulation vorliegt (Schrauben [die nie da waren], Siegel entfernt).
> 
> "Die genannte Manipulation hat gemäß unserer Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zur Folge, dass die
> Händlergewährleistung erlischt. Eine Abwicklung ist daher nicht möglich."
> ...



So einfach wie Scalpernate das sich macht, ist es aber nun scheinbar doch nicht....









						Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kühlerwechsel
					

Die Herstellergarantie bei Grafikkarten umfasst viele Aspekte: Dauer, Abwicklung, Kühlerwechsel und Übertaktung. ComputerBase gibt einen Überblick.




					www.computerbase.de
				









						Garantie einer Grafikkarte nach Umbau auf Wasser
					

Hallo zusammen.   Ich habe hier nun nicht direkt was gefunden auf diese Frage - korrigiert mich bitte, wenn es dazu bereits etwas gibt aber die Meinungen dazu gehen doch etwas auseinander.   Meine Frage dreht sich um die Garantie einer Grafikkarte wenn diese auf Wasser umgebaut wird.  Erlischt...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				








__





						[Grafikkarte] Garantie beim Einbau einer Wasserkühlung | Offizieller Support | ASUS Deutschland
					





					www.asus.com
				












						Garantie nach Kühlertausch, Grafikkarten mit Wasserkühlung, FX-9590: MSI-Themenabend - Die interessantesten Fragen und Antworten
					

Beim MSI-Themenabend am 13. Juni stellten sich Torsten Bauer (Field Application Engineer Teamleader), Sascha Faber (Marketing Manager) und Dirk Neuneier (Channel Marketing Manager) Ihren Fragen zu MSI-Produkten aus den Bereichen Mainboards, Grafikkarten, Notebooks und All-in-One-PCs. An dieser...




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Klar nicht alle Links von dieser Woche, aber ich würde da mal nicht so schnell locker lassen!


----------



## panthex (16. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das ist dir nicht aufgefallen beim Umbau?!?


Wie sollte mir das auffallen? Die Schrauben werden zur Demontage nicht benötigt und es gab zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Bilder von der Seite, die diese Schrauben gezeigt hätten. Außerdem habe ich ja auch kein zweites Modell daneben liegen zum vergleichen.


Xaphyr schrieb:


> Aha. Du meinst sicher außer Asus, Gigabyte, MSI und AMD selbst.


Die alle beim Release nicht verfügbar waren.
Hier gibt es die Wahl zwischen XFX, Sapphire und vielleicht noch PowerColor. AMD natürlich nicht beim Händler.

Übrigens ist die Tabelle von CB 5 Jahre alt, da ist leider vieles nicht mehr aktuell...


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

Und ob:


> Update 15.09.2020 10:00 Uhr
> ComputerBase hat im Sommer 2020 alle auf dem deutschen Markt relevanten Hersteller kontaktiert, um die Informationen in diesem Artikel auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen. Firmen, die auch auf wiederholte Nachfrage über einen Zeitraum von drei Monaten nicht geantwortet haben, wurden aus dem Artikel aufgrund potentiell veralteter Informationen entfernt. Bei Nvidia beruhen die Angaben zur Garantie bei der Founders Edition auf Aussagen des Supports, den sowohl ein Leser als auch die Redaktion unabhängig voneinander zu den relevanten Themen kontaktiert haben.


Unterm Strich tut mir deine Situation wirklich leid. Aber es ist für uns auch schwer nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. März 2021)

...Und hier direkt mal der Grund, warum ich aus aktuellem Anlass (@panthex ) keine, nicht eine Einzige Grafikkarte mehr bei Sapphire mehr kaufen werde... nichtmal ne M3x10 Schraube als Ersatzteil!  






						SAPPHIRE-Customer Service
					






					www.sapphiretech.com
				




AMD selbst scheint da deutlich kulanter zu sein.... zumindest wenn man den geposteten Anfrage-E-Mails einiger User im Luxx Glauben schenken mag.

Hier mal XFX dazu:





__





						FAQs
					






					de.xfxforce.com


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Hast du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung? Falls ja, lass dich mal von denen anwaltlich beraten.

Ich würde es in jedem Fall so machen und das nicht einfach dem Gutdünken eines Händlers überlassen.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

@0ldN3rd Sapphire lebt schon seit geraumer Zeit hauptsächlich vom Namen, den sie sich früher aufgebaut haben. Rotstift und Supportsparmaßnahmen sind bei keinem Hersteller so deutlich spürbar wie bei denen.


----------



## panthex (16. März 2021)

Leider ja. Von RMA hatte ich mich ja auch schon längst verabschiedet. Rechtsschutz habe ich leider nicht.
Werde Alternate aber noch einmal kontaktieren.

Wollte nur informieren und mal vorbeischauen falls jemand Lust hat was zu reparieren


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Zumindest würde ich nachfragen, ob sie so freundlich sind, die Karte trotzdem einzuschicken.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. März 2021)

Das popelige Garantiesiegel auf der Schraube vom Chip-Ding konnte ich bei meiner 6900XT auch nicht retten. Wozu auch?
In den USA gilt die Siegelbeschädigung nicht als Garantieverlust. Und da da nur Englisch drauf steht auf dem Siegel... und ich als Baumschulabbrecher im ersten Jahr eh nicht lesen kann und schon gar kein Englisch?! 

Spätestens wenn wirklich in der RMA sich einer die Karten anschaut und er sieht das, dass Graphitpad flöten ist und WLP drauf ist.. kannste da Siegel drauf haben wie du lustig bist!

Blöd ists natürlich wenn jemand auf nummer sicher gehen wollte und den kompletten Chip mit allem drum-rum in Liquid-Metal versenkt hat...

Aber wenn da ordentlich gearbeitet wurde beim Umbau... sollten die da besser mal nicht so ein Faß aufmachen, wenn ich mich an manche Karte der letzten Jahre zurück erinnere... wie schlampig die Pads und/oder Paste aufgetragen waren, wären die Karte eh früher oder später gestorben... eher früher wie später!



Methusalem schrieb:


> Zumindest würde ich nachfragen, ob sie so freundlich sind, die Karte trotzdem einzuschicken.



Ja! Auch wenn Sapphire mittlerweile alles aus den Garantiebedingungen raus hat, was über das Auspacken hinausgeht, würde ich es definitiv versuchen und mal das Stichwort "Kulanz" in den Raum werfen!

Sonst könnte man ja auch mal den einen oder anderen Kommentar bei Twitter & Co. dazu verfassen....


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hier mal XFX dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> This modder friendly policy only applies to the United States and Canada.


Hmpf


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hmpf



Och ich schicke meine XFX RX6800 dann im Falle eine Falles zu meinen Kollegen in den Staaten... mit Rechnung aus DE ... dann will ich mal den nächsten Schritt des "Herauswindens" sehen...


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

Hmmm... so gehts natürlich auch.


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hmpf


Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen einem Land, das verbraucherfreundlich aufgestellt ist, und einem Land, das sich für den Weltmeister des Verbraucherschutzes hält, tatsächlich aber das Gegenteil davon ist.


----------



## panthex (16. März 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Zumindest würde ich nachfragen, ob sie so freundlich sind, die Karte trotzdem einzuschicken.





0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja! Auch wenn Sapphire mittlerweile alles aus den Garantiebedingungen raus hat, was über das Auspacken hinausgeht, würde ich es definitiv versuchen und mal das Stichwort "Kulanz" in den Raum werfen!
> 
> Sonst könnte man ja auch mal den einen oder anderen Kommentar bei Twitter & Co. dazu verfassen....



Die wurde ja bereits eingeschickt. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass bei der Sichtung eben aufgefallen ist, dass Garantiesiegel und Schrauben "fehlen". Manipulation! Gewährleistung erloschen!
Ich bin leider so müde mit den Shops in Deutschland... hab Alternate aber noch einmal gemailt.


----------



## Dudelll (16. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Alternate hat mir dazu geantwortet, dass bei der Sichtung der Karte festgestellt wurde, dass eine Manipulation vorliegt (Schrauben [die nie da waren], Siegel entfernt).
> 
> "Die genannte Manipulation hat gemäß unserer Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zur Folge, dass die
> Händlergewährleistung erlischt. Eine Abwicklung ist daher nicht möglich."
> ...



So einfach würd ich mich da nicht abspeisen lassen. Kannst ja zumindest mal fragen wo genau das denn in deren AGB´s steht, das steht da nämlich nicht explizit drin. Die Agb beziehen sich nur auf unsachgemäße Behandlung, was ein Kühlertausch aber nicht automatisch ist.

Das soll keine Rechtsberatung sein hier (hab keine Ahnung wie genau das rechtlich geregelt ist), aber es hilft definitiv immer etwas nachzuhaken. Viele Händler machen es sich bei RMA´s echt sehr oft sehr einfach, wenn man dann etwas nachhakt wirds aber oft ziemlich dünn.

Alternativ mal direkt bei AMD anfragen, evtl. kann man die Garantie auch direkt über die abwickeln, anstatt über den Händler.


----------



## Mahoy (16. März 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen einem Land, das verbraucherfreundlich aufgestellt ist, und einem Land, das sich für den Weltmeister des Verbraucherschutzes hält, tatsächlich aber das Gegenteil davon ist.


Gesetzlicher Verbraucherschutz erstreckt sich nicht auf freiwillige Garantieleistungen des Herstellers. Wenn ein Hersteller sagt, er bietet eine freiwillige Leistung nur dort und da an, aber nicht hier und woanders, dann ist das weder der Verdienst der USA und Kanada, noch ein Versäumnis Deutschlands.

Auch der Verbraucherschutz der USA hat seine Grenzen. Es gibt beispielsweise keinen grundsätzlichen Erfüllungsanspruch wie hierzulande und die Gewährleistung kann auch für Neuware auf ein Jahr reduziert werden, was hier nur für gewerblich veräußerte Gebrauchtwaren gilt.

Und ja, man kann in den USA leichter klagen.  Die Gegenseite allerdings auch, und wenn die eine größere Kriegskasse hat, steht man unter Umständen dumm da. 

Unterm Strich gibt es überall spezifische Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> So einfach würd ich mich da nicht abspeisen lassen. Kannst ja zumindest mal fragen wo genau das denn in deren AGB´s steht, das steht da nämlich nicht explizit drin. Die Agb beziehen sich nur auf unsachgemäße Behandlung, was ein Kühlertausch aber nicht automatisch ist.
> 
> Das soll keine Rechtsberatung sein hier (hab keine Ahnung wie genau das rechtlich geregelt ist), aber es hilft definitiv immer etwas nachzuhaken. Viele Händler machen es sich bei RMA´s echt sehr oft sehr einfach, wenn man dann etwas nachhakt wirds aber oft ziemlich dünn.
> 
> Alternativ mal direkt bei AMD anfragen, evtl. kann man die Garantie auch direkt über die abwickeln, anstatt über den Händl





> In folgenden Fällen wird eine Produktgewährleistung als nicht gültig erachtet:
> Produkte, welche durch den Kunden entstellt, beschädigt oder verändert wurden


Das schliesst einen Kühlerwechsel mit ein. Quelle: https://www.sapphiretech.com/de-de/cs_consumer



Dudelll schrieb:


> Alternativ mal direkt bei AMD anfragen, evtl. kann man die Garantie auch direkt über die abwickeln, anstatt über den Händler.


Ich wüsste nicht, wieso sich AMD darum scheren sollte, wenn es eine Boardpartnerkarte von Sapphire ist...


----------



## panthex (16. März 2021)

Das sehe ich auch so. AMD hat damit ja nüscht zu tun.
Sapphire sagt RMA/Gewährleistung gibt's beim Händler und der Händler beruft sich auf seine AGBs.

Und da die AGBs beim Kauf akzeptiert wurden (zwangsläufig), sehe ich den Kunden hier leider in keiner Art und Weise in irgendeinem Recht.
Ich kann nur auf Kulanz hoffen und das ist eben nicht mehr als Daumen hoch oder runter im Amphitheater.
Wenn der Service einen guten Tag hast, haste Glück, wenn nicht dann nicht...

Ist kagge, aber so ist die Welt da draußen leider nun einmal. Es gibt nur von der Stange.
Leider ist AMD dafür nun in meiner Grafikkartenauswahl vollends gestorben.
Das ist die 4. defekte AMD-Karte gegenüber 0 bei Nvidia. Es soll halt scheinbar einfach nicht sein.
Und da habe ich wirklich jede Generation AMD immer wieder die Chance gegeben.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

Hm. Bei mir ist es in mittlerweile 25 jahren nach wie vor ein 0:0. Und ich baue eigentlich jede Karte um, hab mit der XFX jetzt die erste Karte, die so bleibt, wie sie ist. Offenbar hast du einfach kein gutes Karma bei AMD.


----------



## panthex (16. März 2021)

Leider nicht, bei der R9 Nano sind damals direkt zwei Exemplare gestorben, eine 5700XT hat es auch zerrissen und nun die 6800XT. Die X1600XT, Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition (auf beide war ich damals stolz wie Oskar) und die Vega 56 und 64 liefen aber gut


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Bei mir steht es 1:1. Einer Radeon 9800 Pro ist irgendwannmal der Speicher gestorben, und eine damals sündhaft teure nVidia GeForce 8800 GTX verabschiedete sich 3 Wochen nach Ablauf der Garantie, Kulanz war da dann allerdings auch ein Fremdwort.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Schluss hier mit den Diskussionen wer wieviel Hardware beerdigt hat... sonst detoniert gleich mein PC, weil der denkt "wir" müssten aufholen...   ne nVidia 6600GT ist mal der Lüfter(Ja, nur der Propeller) abgefallen und lag unten im Gehäuse mit 2 dünnen Kupferlitzen von der Wicklung...  Achja... und mein 5900X... 

So jetzt weiter .... Wie ist das Wetter so?


----------



## panthex (16. März 2021)

Man muss da auch mal drüber sprechen. Zum Psychologen kann man damit ja nicht.
Wie soll man sonst diese ganzen Tode nur verarbeiten?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Man muss da auch mal drüber sprechen. Zum Psychologen kann man damit ja nicht.
> Wie soll man sonst diese ganzen Tode nur verarbeiten?



Och... 3 Jahre Warteliste sind doch ok


----------



## Dudelll (16. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das schliesst einen Kühlerwechsel mit ein. Quelle: https://www.sapphiretech.com/de-de/cs_consumer
> 
> 
> Ich wüsste nicht, wieso sich AMD darum scheren sollte, wenn es eine Boardpartnerkarte von Sapphire ist...


Ah ok ja das kann gut. Wobei sapphire trotzdem in ihre agbs schreiben kann was sie wollen, wenn die Gesetzeslage anders aussieht sind die agbs einfach hinfällig.

Aber gut möglich as ihr recht habt. Ich würd trotzdem nicht einfach klein bei geben nur weil der Händler oder saphhire sagt : hier schau in die AGB.

Aber again, dazu müsste man wohl jmd fragen der sich mit Rechtsfragen wirklich auskennt


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. März 2021)

Frag doch mal rein aus Interesse, wie die Erfahrungen beim Block-Hersteller sind? Vielleicht sollten die in Ihrem Shop explizit vor Umbau von Sapphire-Karten warnen...   Oder einen Hinweis geben... 

Zumal ich mal davon ausgehe, dass es um ein Referenz Design von Sapphire geht.... und die werden ja bekannterweise gerne für WaKü umbau genutzt... warum liefert also Sapphire Referenzkarten neben den eigenen Nitro und Pulse usw. aus? Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## Downsampler (16. März 2021)

Suche erst einmal den Defekt. Dann kannst du ja weitersehen. Vielleicht ist es eine Lappalie, sowas wie verschmierte WLP auf den Käfern neben der GPU. Manche Pasten leiten Strom und wenn du das sauber machst, könnte es wieder funktionieren.

Zur Not bietet Sapphire ja die Reparatur auf eigene Kosten an, so wie ich das sehe.

Oder bist du etwa ein elektrostatischer Unhold und tötest deine Karten durch Körperentladungen beim Schrauben?


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT: Neue Benchmarks zeigen einen Performance-Fortschritt, aber keine Vorteile gegen Nvidia
					

AMD wird seine jüngste RDNA 2-Grafikkarte in nur wenigen Tagen ausliefern, über die vergangenen Tage sind bereits diverse Gaming-Benchmarks geleakt. Nun zeigen weitere Leaks, wie die Leistung im Vergleich mit dem eigenen Vorgänger und mit den den aktuellen Modellen der Konkurrenz abschneidet.




					www.notebookcheck.com


----------



## bath92 (16. März 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Zur Not bietet Sapphire ja die Reparatur auf eigene Kosten an, so wie ich das sehe.



Kann ich bestätigen. Habe eine defekte RX 580 nach Ablauf der Garantie zum EU-Sapphire-Support (Sitz in Tschechien) geschickt, von dort ging die Karte ins Stammwerk nach China. Nach ca. sechs Wochen (Frühjahr 2020, also trotz Covid-19-Pandemie) hatte ich die Karte repariert zurück. Ich musste lediglich die Transportkosten (ca. 50€) zahlen.

Kann somit die negativen Aussagen über den Sapphire-Support nicht bestätigen. Auch der deutschsprachige Ansprechpartner war sehr bemüht eine Lösung zu finden. Alle anderen GPU-Defekte (GTX 780, RX 390X) habe ich aber bisher aufgrund der jeweils noch bestehenden Garantie immer über den jeweiligen Händler (meist Mindfactory) abgewickelt, bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Leider nicht, bei der R9 Nano sind damals direkt zwei Exemplare gestorben, eine 5700XT hat es auch zerrissen und nun die 6800XT. Die X1600XT, Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition (auf beide war ich damals stolz wie Oskar) und die Vega 56 und 64 liefen aber gut


Ich hab noch nie eine defekte GPU gehabt muss ich sagen.


Xaphyr schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT: Neue Benchmarks zeigen einen Performance-Fortschritt, aber keine Vorteile gegen Nvidia
> 
> 
> AMD wird seine jüngste RDNA 2-Grafikkarte in nur wenigen Tagen ausliefern, über die vergangenen Tage sind bereits diverse Gaming-Benchmarks geleakt. Nun zeigen weitere Leaks, wie die Leistung im Vergleich mit dem eigenen Vorgänger und mit den den aktuellen Modellen der Konkurrenz abschneidet.
> ...


Die Karte wird etwa 8-10% hinter einer 70er liegen. Wie ich finde eine runde Karte.


----------



## openSUSE (16. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte wird etwa 8-10% hinter einer 70er liegen. Wie ich finde eine runde Karte.


In FullHD, je nach setting und CPU auch gerne mal vor der 3080.  Sorry, musste sein.


----------



## arthur95 (16. März 2021)

Frage an die Versierten hier.

Bezüglich meiner TS 6900XT Problematik.

Wenn die Karte stockmäßige spannungsmäßig auf Kante genäht ist, dann dürfte sie doch bei Reduzierung der Max Frequenz um 200mhz nicht mehr crashen oder?
Oder ist das sowieso auszuschließen , da es nur den TS Graphics Test2 betrifft, und ich auch einmal 7 Durchläufe hintereinander geschafft habe!

Weiß eigentlich wer wieso der Graphics Test 2 um einiges anspruchsvoller ist als Test 1. Diese Erfahrung hatte ich auch schon bei meinen UV-Versuchen gemacht. Eigentlich immer crashte sie im Test 2.


----------



## Norkzlam (16. März 2021)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich unbeliebt mache. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt etwas anmaßend, an einem 1000€ Produkt rumzubasteln und dann von einem Hersteller zu verlangen im Falle eines Defekts dafür geradezustehen. Es ist löblich, dass manche das aus Kulanz mitmachen, aber ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie man auf die Idee kommt das zu erwarten.
Wenn man sich anschaut, was für Scherze man hier im Forum so findet (z.B. der Typ der seine 6900 mit Flüssigmetal zerstört hat, der Typ damals mit der völlig zerschnittenen Intel-CPU oder die diversen Fälle von "ich hab irgendwie kein GoldenSample erwischt und schick das Ding jetzt zurück" Oder natürlich die "Ausprobierer"). Selbstverständlich muss ein Defekt nicht zwangsläufig von einem Umbau her rühren (wobei ganz ehrlich, die meisten von uns machen das nicht jeden Tag, da geht sicher mal was schief). Nur soll der Hersteller jetzt jeden Einzelfall genau analysieren? Sicherlich wäre das aus Kundensicht wünschenswert. Wenn man dann aber mal die Dreistheit vieler Kunden aus Perspektive der Händler und Hersteller betrachtet, dann kann ich deren Ansatz auch verstehen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich wer wieso der Graphics Test 2 um einiges anspruchsvoller ist als Test 1. Diese Erfahrung hatte ich auch schon bei meinen UV-Versuchen gemacht. Eigentlich immer crashte sie im Test 2.


Hohe TDC Last im ersten Bereich, danach wechselnd hoher Boost und hohe Last.


----------



## arthur95 (16. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Ja, hab es versucht. Sapphire schreibt es eindeutig aus, dass Support nicht mehr durch Sapphire gemacht wird, sondern ausschließlich durch den Händler und Alternate hat bereits gesagt, dass kein RMA-Anspruch besteht, weil das Siegel entfernt wurde.


das finde ich aber frech von Alternate. Vor allem bei den Preisen

Hatte mal eine auf Wakü umgebaute Sapphire Radeon VII zur RMA bei Cyberport gegeben.  War nur wichtig, dass wieder der Original-Kühler draufgebaut ist. Siegel war egal!

Wenn der Händler die Karte nicht zur RMA/Garantie annimmt wende dich an den Hersteller! Wenn du ihnen sagst das Alternate dich abgewiesen haben, werden sie den Fall übernehmen!


----------



## panthex (16. März 2021)

Wasserkühlung also ab jetzt nur noch auf Einsteiger-Platinen. Wir müssen EKWB Bescheid sagen, Blöcke jetzt nur noch für die 1050Ti! 
Also mal ehrlich, welche Karten willste denn sonst umbauen, wenn nicht genau die High-End-Modelle?


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Nur soll der Hersteller jetzt jeden Einzelfall genau analysieren?


Genau das.

Einen Generalverdacht darf es nicht geben. Das wäre Betrug am Ehrlichen.


----------



## Norkzlam (16. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, welche Karten willste denn sonst umbauen, wenn nicht genau die High-End-Modelle?


Jeder soll umbauen was er will. Nur nicht rumheulen, wenn es dann bei der Garantie Probleme gibt.

Denke, dass die ganzen "unehrlichen" das Hauptproblem sind.
So ähnlich wie mit den X-Box-Controllern, wo Microsoft früher aus Kulanz bei Defekt unbürokratisch Ersatz geschickt hat. Bis asoziale Elemente das ausgenutzt haben.


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Der Hersteller muss beweispflichtig sein.


----------



## Downsampler (16. März 2021)

Der Händler, in dem Fall Alternate, muß eigentlich die RMA durchführen, da man ansonsten keine Garantieansprüche geltend machen kann oder die in den Garantiebedingungen genannte Reparatur auf eigene Kosten nicht durchführen lassen kann.


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Der Händler, in dem Fall Alternate, muß eigentlich die RMA durchführen, da man ansonsten keine Garantieansprüche geltend machen kann oder die in den Garantiebedingungen genannte Reparatur auf eigene Kosten nicht durchführen lassen kann.


Besser kann's für die Hersteller doch nicht laufen.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

Alternate muss sich lediglich an die Vorgaben des Herstellers halten (der den Kunden in diesem Fall im übrigen ja schon abgewiesen hat), welche hier jetzt schon zur Genüge dargelegt wurden. Es stünde manchen hier wirklich gut zu Gesicht, das Gepostete anderer User auch mal zu LESEN, bevor weitere halbgare "hätte-könnte-sollte"-Theorien von Hobbyjuristen publiziert werden.


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Alternate muss sich lediglich an die Vorgaben des Herstellers halten (der den Kunden im übrigen ja schon abgewiesen hat), welche hier jetzt schon zur Genüge dargelegt wurden. Es stünde manchen hier wirklich gut zu Gesicht, das Gepostete anderer User auch mal zu LESEN, bevor weitere halbgare "hätte-könnte-sollte"-Theorien von Hobbyjuristen publiziert werden.


Alternate kann auch guten Willen zeigen. Der Hersteller nutzt lediglich derzeitige gesetzliche Möglichkeiten. Die können sich jederzeit ändern.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

In der Tat, "Kulanz" eben. Das zeigen sie aber nicht und sie sind weder dazu verpflichtet, noch darauf festzunageln. Shit happens.


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> In der Tat, "Kulanz" eben. Das zeigen sie aber nicht und sie sind weder dazu verpflichtet, noch darauf festzunageln. Shit happens.


Hier wird lediglich die fachliche Expertise ("Meinung") eines Händlers vorgeschoben, um den Hersteller zu entlasten.


----------



## Downsampler (16. März 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Alternate kann auch guten Willen zeigen. Der Hersteller nutzt lediglich derzeitige gesetzliche Möglichkeiten. Die können sich jederzeit ändern.


Ja genau. Ich zahle für eine lausige Grafikkarte einen Aufpreis, von dem ein Bedürftiger derzeit einen Monat leben kann und der Händler, dem ich seinen Weihnachtsbraten vergoldet habe, verhält sich unkulant. Da würde ich im ganzen Leben nix mehr kaufen.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Hier wird lediglich die fachliche Expertise ("Meinung") eines Händlers vorgeschoben, um den Hersteller zu entlasten.


Nein, andersrum. Der Hersteller hat da klare Vorgaben. Ein viertes Mal poste ich das aber nicht mehr. 




__





						AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread
					

Im luxx tauscht noch jemand seine 6900xt gg eine 6800 zzgl. 300€, könnte vllt für den einen oder anderen noch Interessant sein hier.  moin, kannst du mir nen Link dazu geben? Das interessiert mich :)  Ich hab heut morgen im Kaffeesatz gelesen, dass die 6700Xt die 6800 ablöst... die ist ja...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				







Downsampler schrieb:


> Ja genau. Ich zahle für eine lausige Grafikkarte einen Aufpreis, von dem ein Bedürftiger derzeit einen Monat leben kann und der Händler, dem ich seinen Weihnachtsbraten vergoldet habe, verhält sich unkulant. Da würde ich im ganzen Leben nix mehr kaufen.


Angenommen Alternate wechselt die Karte, dann sitzen sie auf der Defekten. Das würde ich selbst auch im Leben nicht machen, wieso auch. Dass die eine gehörige Portion auf den Preis aufschlagen steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## Downsampler (16. März 2021)

Die könnten es an Sapphire weiterleiten und die Karte da hin schicken. Dann Reparaturkosten erfragen und dem Käufer mitteilen, wenn es denn so laufen muß. Gleich alles ablehnen ist der Weg in die *********************, für den Händler und den Kunden.

Sieht man ja daran, wie der Mist hier schon breitgetreten wird.

Und meiner Meinung nach MUSS Alternate die Karte zu Sapphire schicken, alleine schon deshalb, weil der Kunde es wünscht und die eine Vereinbarung mit Sapphire haben, diesen Part des Service zu übernehmen.


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Aber @Xaphry,

so verteidigst du das Vorgehen? Weil der Händler eventuell auf Kosten sitzenbleibt? Der Kunde aber auf seinem Schaden ist okay?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. März 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Genau das.
> 
> Einen Generalverdacht darf es nicht geben. Das wäre Betrug am Ehrlichen.


Vor allem, kann der Hersteller sich im nächsten Schritt die Qualitätssicherung sparen.... Den Pennern die ne Schrottkarte erwischen sagt man dann einfach.... "Tja haste wohl was falsch gemacht! "

Wird echt immer besser. Wer es sich nicht zutraut oder keine Ahnung hat, lässt es besser. Aber eine pauschal Aussage das der Umbau den defekt verursacht hat passt eben nicht immer. Ich hab mal ne Ausbildung in der Elektronik gemacht.... Später studiert.... Das unterscheiden die auch nicht im Fall eines Falles ob ich vielleicht doch nur Holzfäller bin... 
Klar hat der Hersteller die Möglichkeit das zu pauschalisieren, aber ich als Kunde hab die Möglichkeit bei nem anderen zu kaufen.  Die Referenzkarten werde und wurden nun mal immer gerne umgebaut. Dann soll sapphire nur noch customs verkaufen!!


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

Also wenn ich eine Karte baue und in meinen AGB klar hervorhebe, dass JEGLICHE Veränderung an der Karte dazu führt, dass die Garantie erlischt, dann ist mir vollkommen egal ob jetzt der Kunde selbst oder der Händler an mich herantritt. Alternate wiederum hat nun keinen wirklich schlechten oder inkulanten Ruf. Wenn die aber dementsprechende Erfahrungen mit mir als sturem Händler haben, machen sie beim Kunden exakt nach Herstellervorgabe dicht. Punkt. Das ist mal das Eine.

Wenn jetzt der Händler, der ja nur ein Mittelsmann zwischen dem Hersteller und dem Kunden ist, weiß, dass der Hersteller jegliche Veränderung an der Karte untersagt und infolge dessen jeglicher Anspruch flöten geht, soll er also die Karte aus reiner Herzensgüte zurücknehmen, sie wegwerfen und aus eigener Tasche eine neue Karte an den Kunden senden?

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will hier weder darstellen, dass das toll so ist wie es ist, noch irgendjemanden verteidigen, sondern lediglich die Faktenlage darlegen. Das Leben ist nunmal kein Ponylecken  Ich für meinen Teil kaufe aus ebensolchen Gründen kein Sapphire mehr. Dafür Alternate zum Sündenbock zu erklären geht völlig an der Realität vorbei.


----------



## blautemple (16. März 2021)

Es ist völlig egal was in den AGBs steht. Die Hersteller unterliegen auch dem gesetzlichen Rahmen des jeweiligen Landes und in Deutschland ist das sehr eindeutig geregelt. Einfach so die Garantie zu verwehren weil der Kühler ab war ist hier nicht.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

Dann ist immer noch Sapphire in der Verantwortung. Und nicht Alternate. Zumal das so nicht stimmt, blautemple. Oder hast du dafür Quellen? Wenn überhaupt, tritt in Deutschland dann die Gewährleistung des Händlers in Kraft und keine Garantie.


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Dann ist immer noch Sapphire in der Verantwortung. Und nicht Alternate. Zumal das so nicht stimmt, blautemple. Oder hast du dafür Quellen?


Wie auch sollte Sapphire davon was mitbekommen? Wird doch vorher ausgeputzt!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. März 2021)

@Xaphyr na das die Beweilast in den ersten 6 Monaten beim Hersteller liegt, dass nicht schon von vornherein ein Defekt vorlag ist doch bekannt... Garantie und Gewährleistungs Thema.... 
Der Hersteller muss da denke ich schon nachweisen dass der Umbau zum Defekt und damit zum Ausfall geführt hat. 
Zumal die Karte im konkreten Fall ja zunächst mal funktioniert hat. 
Das lässt sich dann imho schon feststellen was da Phase ist...


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

@0ldN3rd Ekaxt. Da an dem Artikel offensichtlich Hand angelegt wurde und er jetzt nicht mehr funktioniert, ist der Beweispflicht seitens des Händlers damit im Grunde genüge getan.


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> @0ldN3rd Ekaxt. Da an dem Artikel offensichtlich Hand angelegt wurde und er jetzt nicht mehr funktioniert, ist der Beweispflicht seitens des Händlers damit im Grunde genüge getan.


Und du glaubst wirklich, dass das reicht?


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

Rechtlich? Leider ja. Meine Frau und ich wälzen seit Jahren regelmäßig Internet- bzw. Handelsrecht, seit wir selbständig sind. Da schlackert man teilweise echt mit den Ohren.

(Dies ist dennoch keine Rechtsberatung)


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Immerhin funktionierte die Karte ja trotz Umbaus über einen längeren Zeitraum, und dann...PUFF...


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

S*******e isses, gar keine Frage!


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Ja, was dann zur Frage zurückführt, welche Hersteller kulant sind und welche nicht.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

Ok, nochmal in Ruhe, da doch einiges durcheinander geworfen wird.  In Deutschland ist der Händler im Zweifelsfall bis zu 6 Monate nach Kauf in der Beweispflicht, dass er den Artikel nicht defekt verkauft hat. Wenn der Kunde den Artikel jetzt eigenmächtig "verändert", erlischt damit der Anspruch auf die gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Es sei denn, der Hersteller vergibt eine (freiwillige und nicht zwangsläufig gesetzlich bindende) Garantie auf den Artikel, in dem Fall Umtausch trotz Kühlerwechsel. Welche das nun tun oder nicht, kann man meiner Signatur entnehmen oder im Einzelfall per Mail an den jeweiligen Hersteller erfragen.

(Wohlgemerkt, dies ist KEINE Rechtsberatung)


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2021)

Ich bin immer auf der Seite des Kunden (solange es keine Betrüger/perma RMA Leute etc sind) und gegen Scalpernate und Co habe ich sowieso eine Allergie^^
Hier kommt mal wieder runter mit ner Runde Port Royal.
Dem Pechvogel hier drücke ich die Daumen, dass es noch gut ausgeht, werde hier sicherlich nicht deine ohnehin schon miese Laune weiter runterziehen. Hoffe das Beste für dich. Mein UV Profil passt so net mit den +15%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss hier glaub etwas die TDC erhöhen auf 218A.


----------



## Ericius161 (16. März 2021)

Ich weiß wieso ich mich wunderte, dass die PCGHler diesen Laden zum Händler des Jahres gewählt haben. 
Rechtlich würde ich auf jeden Fall noch mal Recherchieren, die Garantie auf den Rahmen meines Fahrrades erlischt ja auch nicht, wenn ich die Felgen wechsle... also es muss sicherlich erstmal nachgewiesen werden, dass der Umbau tatsächlich schuld ist? Ist ja bei anderen Produkten auch so.

Mir ist bisher zum Glück nur ne 970 flöten gegangen, schätze es waren Settings im Afterburner verantwortlich. Da gabs dann ohne jegliches Murren seitens MF ne Gutschrift und von der Gutschrift  ne RX480 mit 8GB statt 3,5 und ein Headset. Von daher eigentlich ein Glücksfall 

Edit:
Also hier steht: "Eine Veränderung der Kaufsache ist kein Sachmangel. Dem Käufer stehen keine Gewährleistungsrechte zu, wenn er den Sachmangel der Kaufsache selbst herbeigeführt hat" Heißt für mich, wenn der Sachmangel ggf. vorher da war und nicht durch den Umbau verursacht wurde, greift die Gewährleistung.


----------



## Dudelll (16. März 2021)

Hab zum Glück bislang auch noch keine größeren HW Probleme gehabt, meide Alternate aber mittlerweile seit die mir mal statt einem Staubsauger ne Fräse geschickt haben und die Reklamation einfach die Hölle war obwohl es sogar noch innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen war.

Sapphire hatte ich mal meine R9 390 eingeschickt weil ein Lüfter angefangen hat zu schleifen. Hab die Karte nach 4 Wochen ohne Reparatur wieder bekommen mit der Ansage das hinten ein Kondensator fehlen würde. Karte lief aber einwandfrei (bis auf den defekten Lüfter). Gab dann noch einiges hin und her weil ich eigentlich der Meinung war Sie hätten den Lüfter ja trotzdem tauschen müssen im Rahmen der Garantie, weil der Lüfter defekt ja schlecht was mit dem Kondensator zutun haben könnte, aber wollten Sie nicht. 

Seit dem ist Sapphire bei mir auch raus was Gpu´s angeht, obwohl ich die Karten früher eigentlich gerne gekauft hab.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Also hier steht: "Eine Veränderung der Kaufsache ist kein Sachmangel. Dem Käufer stehen keine Gewährleistungsrechte zu, wenn er den Sachmangel der Kaufsache selbst herbeigeführt hat" Heißt für mich, wenn der Sachmangel ggf. vorher da war und nicht durch den Umbau verursacht wurde, greift die Gewährleistung.


Das greift aber in dem Falle eines Grafikkartenkühlers, bzw. elektronischen Bauteils, nicht, wieso auch. Kommt ja auch keiner auf die Idee,  die WLP einer Playstation zu wechseln ohne seine Gewährleistung abzuschreiben, oder den Heatspreader einer CPU zu entfernen (also zu "köpfen") und auf Gewährleistung zu bestehen, wenn die CPU danach nicht mehr geht. Wobei, gibt sicher genug Leute, die das versuchen... und dann rumjammern, dass die Händler immer inkulanter werden...


----------



## Methusalem (16. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das greift aber in dem Falle eines Grafikkartenkühlers, bzw. elektronischen Bauteils, nicht, wieso auch. Kommt ja auch keiner auf die Idee,  die WLP einer Playstation zu wechseln ohne seine Gewährleistung abzuschreiben, oder den Heatspreader einer CPU zu entfernen (also zu "köpfen") und auf Gewährleistung zu bestehen, wenn die CPU danach nicht mehr geht. Wobei, gibt sicher genug Leute, die das versuchen... und dann rumjammern, dass die Händler immer inkulanter werden...


Und du weisst das vorher?


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2021)

Ähm... ja?! Siegel, Handbuch/ beigelegte Garantiebedingung, Siegel, Supportkontakt, Siegel, gesunder Menschenverstand gepaart mit Internet, Foren/Communitys mit Klugscheissern... erwähnte ich schon die Siegel?


----------



## panthex (17. März 2021)

Bei den Siegeln stell ich mir aber wirklich die Frage, ob der Kunde hier auf dem deutschen Markt in der Verantwortung ist Englisch zu lernen. Der gesunde Menschenverstand würde mir „Nein“ sagen. Auf der anderen Seite steht im Auto zum Beispiel auf den Anschnallern auch „Push“, weshalb ich vermutlich auch niemanden dafür verantwortlich machen kann, wenn ich nicht aus meinem Gurt komme.


----------



## Pascal3366 (17. März 2021)

So morgen ist es so weit, morgen bau ich meine Kiste zusammen, dann kann ich hier auch mitreden


----------



## Xaphyr (17. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TD6-Y2a1XbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (17. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> @0ldN3rd Ekaxt. Da an dem Artikel offensichtlich Hand angelegt wurde und er jetzt nicht mehr funktioniert, ist der Beweispflicht seitens des Händlers damit im Grunde genüge getan.


Nein so einfach ist es eben nicht!

Wer garantiert denn das wirklich jede Karte dieses Siegel hat?
Wer garantiert denn das nicht ein kleines SMD Bauteil nicht richtig verlötet wurde was zum defekt so oder so geführt hätte?
EDIT:
Warum hat das gleiche Produkt in einem anderen Land dann dennoch Herstellergarantie?
Wie will sich da ein Hersteller raus argumentieren?
Es heißt immer die Karten, auch CPUs haben so viele Schutzmechanismen, dass sie sich nicht thermisch selbst zerstören können, warum soll also die Demontage zwangsläufig zum Ausfall der Karte führen?
/EDIT


Genau dafür und viele ähnliche Fragen ist diese Beweislastumkehr da! Damit ein Artikel der nach 4 Tagen ausfällt nicht damit argumentiert werden kann... muss ja Kundenfehler sein, lief ja 3 Tage... 
Das Problem ist halt nur so, wie so oft, dass man es nicht "drauf ankommen" lässt und wirklich das Ding über nen Anwahlt oder Notfalls vor Gericht klären lässt.
Dann wird nämlich häufig die "Kulanz" ausgepackt, um ein Urteil zu vermeiden mit dem dies dann bestätigt würde.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum dies in den USA in die Garantie fällt. Wenn da ein Prozess geführt und gewonnen wird, ist die Strafe so empfindlich, dass der Hersteller schnell ein Problem hat.
In DE oder EU ist das nicht der Fall, dass ist hier leider extrem Herstellerfreundlich...


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2021)

Das entfernen eines Siegels kann meiner Meinung nach kein Grund für das generelle ablehnen einer Gewährleistung sein. Man stelle sich das  mal bei einem Auto vor...


----------



## arthur95 (17. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das entfernen eines Siegels kann meiner Meinung nach kein Grund für das generelle ablehnen einer Gewährleistung sein. Man stelle sich das  mal bei einem Auto vor...


ist auch rechtlich in der EU so!

Garantie ist weg, ist ja freiwillig von Hersteller. Der Hersteller könnte auch sagen (auch wenn es nicht gerade Sinn macht) " Bei erstmaliger Berührung der Grafikkarte erlischt die Garantie" ! 

Gewährleistung ist aber gesetzlich vorgeschrieben!


----------



## Mahoy (17. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das greift aber in dem Falle eines Grafikkartenkühlers, bzw. elektronischen Bauteils, nicht, wieso auch.


Das greift m.M. nach durchaus und kann auf alle Aspekte der Gewährleistung angewandt werden. In den ersten sechs Monaten muss der Händler nachweisen, dass die Veränderung den Schaden herbeigeführt hat (also unsachgemäß vorgenommen wurde), danach muss der Kunde nachweisen, dass er den Schaden nicht durch die vorgenommenen Veränderungen verursacht hat.
Das setzt den Händler nicht grundsätzlich in Nachteil, zumal er immer noch das Recht auf Minderung durch Gebrauch der Sache hat. Und ein Umbau ist schon ein recht deutlicher Gebrauch ...

Bei der Herstellergarantie sieht es anders aus. Die kann als freiwillige Leistung an beliebige Bedingungen geknüpft sein. Wenn dabei der Umbau oder das Brechen von Siegeln etc. zum Garantieverlust führen, dann ist das eben so.


----------



## arthur95 (17. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das greift m.M. nach durchaus und kann auf alle Aspekte der Gewährleistung angewandt werden. In den ersten sechs Monaten muss der Händler nachweisen, dass die Veränderung den Schaden herbeigeführt hat (also unsachgemäß vorgenommen wurde), danach muss der Kunde nachweisen, dass er den Schaden nicht durch die vorgenommenen Veränderungen verursacht hat.
> Das setzt den Händler nicht grundsätzlich in Nachteil, zumal er immer noch das Recht auf Minderung durch Gebrauch der Sache hat. Und ein Umbau ist schon ein recht deutlicher Gebrauch ...
> 
> Bei der Herstellergarantie sieht es anders aus. Die kann als freiwillige Leistung an beliebige Bedingungen geknüpft sein. Wenn dabei der Umbau oder das Brechen von Siegeln etc. zum Garantieverlust führen, dann ist das eben so.


exakt!!


----------



## Xaphyr (17. März 2021)

Welch vortreffliche Diskussion! 
Um das Thema aber mal langsam zur Seite zu schieben, anbei noch ein paar Links für @panthex. Probieren geht über studieren, respektive diskutieren. ^^








						Aktuelle Ratgeber / kostenlose Rechtsfragen zum Kaufrecht
					

Sie finden hier regelmäßig über 300 aktuelle Rechtsfragen und kostenlose Ratgeber zum Kaufrecht im JuraForum.de.




					www.juraforum.de
				











						Anwalt Gewährleistung ᐅ Kostenlose Ersteinschätzung
					

Jetzt Anwalt Gewährleistung mit advocado finden ▶ Kostenlose Ersteinschätzung ✅ Ohne Termin – Rückruf noch heute!




					www.advocado.de
				











						Beratung bei den Verbraucherzentralen | Verbraucherzentrale.de
					

Die Verbraucherzentralen in den 16 Bundesländern bieten Beratung und Information zu Fragen des Verbraucherschutzes, helfen bei Rechtsproblemen und vertreten die Interessen der Verbraucher auf Landesebene.




					www.verbraucherzentrale.de
				



Viel Glück!



BTT:








						RX 6700 XT: Gerüchte lassen Schlimmes zur Liefersituation befürchten
					

Angeblich soll jedes EU-Land nur wenige Exemplare von AMDs neuer Grafikkarte erhalten - und Deutschland bildet keine Ausnahme.




					www.gamestar.de


----------



## Nacer (17. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Dazu kommt leider noch, dass die 4 Schrauben an der Seite des Kühlers (Imbus sind die glaub ich) bei meiner Karte von Anfang an fehlten.. Was mir leider viel zu spät aufgefallen ist und Alternate jetzt natürlich behaupten kann, da ist nicht nur das Siegel gebrochen, sondern da fehlen auch Schrauben.


Ich habe aber auch keine Schrauben dort drin. AMD RX 6900XT Ref. Du wirst ja sicherlich die Vier Löcher Stirnseitig meinen.


----------



## Dudelll (17. März 2021)

Nacer schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch keine Schrauben dort drin. AMD RX 6900XT Ref. Du wirst ja sicherlich die Vier Löcher Stirnseitig meinen.


Hast du zufällig ein Bild davon?


----------



## Xaphyr (17. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://tinyurl.com/4vmdc5j2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://tinyurl.com/jcd3jhbb


Dass die Sapphirekarten die auch haben, wär mir aber neu. Oder ist das eine umgelabelte Referenzkarte?
Gehts vielleicht um folgende Schrauben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panthex (17. März 2021)

Ja, umgelabelte Referenzkarte.
Ach sind da nie Schrauben drin? 
Das wär natürlich noch die Krönung, wenn der Mitarbeiter aus der RMA Schrauben bemängelt, die es gar nicht gibt.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. März 2021)

Nope, da sind definitiv keine drin. In dem Fall würde ich auch unbedingt nochmal nachhaken. Du kannst dich ja auf die beiden verlinkten Tests berufen, bzw. dich mit den Redakteuren mal kurzschließen. Vielleicht auch mal hier den @PCGH_Raff  anschreiben.


----------



## Nacer (17. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig ein Bild davon?


Hier, bitte.


----------



## DARPA (17. März 2021)

Ach jetzt weiss ich endlich wofür die Gewinde sind  

Ich würde auch Sapphire nochmal anschreiben, dass der Händler sich querstellt und die Annahme der Karte ablehnt.


----------



## gbm31 (17. März 2021)

Da sind definitiv keine Schrauben drin!


----------



## arthur95 (17. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Es gibt leider keinen Anbieter von AMD Grafikkarten, der den Kühlerwechsel erlaubt. Jeder Wasserkühler lebt bei AMD mit der


das stimmt nicht!
MSI, ASUS  und Gigabyte erlauben meines Wissens einen Kühlerwechsel! Viele andere (Bsp. Sapphire) tolerieren es!









						Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kühlerwechsel
					

Die Herstellergarantie bei Grafikkarten umfasst viele Aspekte: Dauer, Abwicklung, Kühlerwechsel und Übertaktung. ComputerBase gibt einen Überblick.




					www.computerbase.de
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (17. März 2021)

Hatte dort in meiner Referenz auch keine Schrauben drin.
Ist vielleicht ne Vorbereitung für nen GPU Halter?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## panthex (17. März 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht!
> MSI, ASUS  und Gigabyte erlauben meines Wissens einen Kühlerwechsel! Viele andere (Bsp. Sapphire) tolerieren es!


Nochmal, das ist soweit richtig. Zum Produktstart von AMD Karten im Referenzdesign gibt es aber meist nur Karten von Sapphire, XFX und PowerColor, weil diese mit AMD als Exklusivanbieter auch andere Konditionen haben als ASUS, Gigabyte oder MSI. Und diese erlauben das alle mehr oder weniger nicht.
Viele Hersteller skippen mittlerweile die Referenzdesigns komplett und bringen erst zum Custom-Design Start ihre Modelle in den Handel. Der Auswahlkreis wird also damit auch immer kleiner.

Zwangsläufig wird man hier also mehr oder weniger dazu genötigt in den sauren Apfel zu beißen.
Oder man wartet eben komplett sein Custom-Modell ab und hofft, dass für die Karte auch ein Wasserblock irgendwann kommt. Oder noch länger, damit für horrenden Aufpreis X die Karte mit vorinstalliertem Wasserblock kommt.

Und Sapphire toleriert es ganz offensichtlich eben nicht mehr. Kulanz ist eben auch kein Versprechen, sondern eine Möglichkeit, dass Mitarbeiter X mal ein Auge zudrückt. Was wahrscheinlich viele nicht mehr tun, wenn in deren FAQs mittlerweile enthalten ist, dass Kühlerwechsel zum sofortigen Garantieverlust führt.

Ich finde es schade, verstehe aber sowohl den Hersteller als auch den Bastler. 
Letztendlich nimmt mir das aber leider erneut die Lust an AMD Karten


----------



## BlackBestie (17. März 2021)

Diese 4 Gewindelöcher an der Rückseite der Grafikkarte gab es auch schon bei der Radeon VII (diese gab es ja nur in Referenz) und die werden nach meiner  Kenntnis für die Montage in "Server" verwendet. An diesen Gewinden wird man bei einer frisch ausgepackten Grafikkarte nie Schrauben finden. Braucht ja auch kein "normaler" User.


----------



## david20003 (17. März 2021)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wann die neue AMD cpu gedroppt wird?


----------



## bath92 (17. März 2021)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Diese 4 Gewindelöcher an der Rückseite der Grafikkarte gab es auch schon bei der Radeon VII (diese gab es ja nur in Referenz) und die werden nach meiner  Kenntnis für die Montage in "Server" verwendet. An diesen Gewinden wird man bei einer frisch ausgepackten Grafikkarte nie Schrauben finden. Braucht ja auch kein "normaler" User.



Bin mir ziemlich sicher in einem Review zur Markteinführung gelesen zu haben, dass die vier Gewindebohrungen für die OEMs sind. Die verschrauben die GPUs an dieser Stelle mit dem Gehäuse.


----------



## arthur95 (17. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Nochmal, das ist soweit richtig. Zum Produktstart von AMD Karten im Referenzdesign gibt es aber meist nur Karten von Sapphire, XFX und PowerColor, weil diese mit AMD als Exklusivanbieter auch andere Konditionen haben als ASUS, Gigabyte oder MSI. Und diese erlauben das alle mehr oder weniger nicht.
> Viele Hersteller skippen mittlerweile die Referenzdesigns komplett und bringen erst zum Custom-Design Start ihre Modelle in den Handel. Der Auswahlkreis wird also damit auch immer kleiner.
> 
> Zwangsläufig wird man hier also mehr oder weniger dazu genötigt in den sauren Apfel zu beißen.
> ...


also du du hast schon recht eventuell haben die Exklusiv-Partner größere Angebote!
Ich habe aber 2 Tage nach Verkaufsstart eine MSI 6900XT Referenz gekauft. Gigabyte und Asus habe ich auch öfter gesehen. Also die gab es auch kurz nach Verkaufsstart und auch jetzt nicht in ganz kleinen Mengen!


panthex schrieb:


> Und Sapphire toleriert es ganz offensichtlich eben nicht mehr. Kulanz ist eben auch kein Versprechen, sondern eine Möglichkeit, dass Mitarbeiter X mal ein Auge zudrückt. Was wahrscheinlich viele nicht mehr tun, wenn in deren FAQs mittlerweile enthalten ist, dass Kühlerwechsel zum sofortigen Garantieverlust führt.


das wäre mir neu! Habe im Sommer 2020 eine Radeon VII von Sapphire die auf Wakü umgebaut war erfolgreich in die RMA schicken können! (Cyberport)


----------



## panthex (17. März 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> das wäre mir neu! Habe im Sommer 2020 eine Radeon VII von Sapphire die auf Wakü umgebaut war erfolgreich in die RMA schicken können! (Cyberport)


Vermutlich weil Cyberport keine Lust und Geld hat, dass sich jemand die Karten ausgiebig anschaut.
Deswegen kommt man häufig mit der RMA durch.

Offiziell von Sapphire:


> Die eingeschränkte Garantie erstreckt sich nicht auf Produkte, welche der Anwender demontiert hat. GPUs oder ASIC-basierte Geräte (VGA) reagieren äußerst empfindlich auf thermische Probleme (Hitze). Der Kühlkörper wurde entsprechend der Produktanforderungen entwickelt, so dass die Zuverlässigkeit des Produktes gewährleistet ist. Sämtliche Gewährleistungs- oder Garantieansprüche sind ungültig, wenn das Produkt demontiert oder der Kühlkörper entfernt wurde, weil es dabei zu Beschädigungen an der GPU oder dem ASIC-basierten Gerät kommen kann. Evtl. anfallende Reparaturkosten sind dann vom Kunden zu tragen (falls zutreffend).



Wenn Cyberport Dir das Ding umtauscht, ist das gut für Dich. Cyberport wird dann auf der Karte aber sitzen bleiben, weil Sapphire den Garantiefall ablehnt oder sie werden die Reparaturkosten tragen müssen.

Oder wie jetzt Alternate bei mir, nur dass ich dann als Kunde auf der Karten sitzen bleibe. Alternate hat noch einmal ein Ticket in meinem Fall geöffnet. Bin gespannt was die mir dazu noch sagen werden. Ich berichte.


----------



## arthur95 (17. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil Cyberport keine Lust und Geld hat, dass sich jemand die Karten ausgiebig anschaut.
> Deswegen kommt man häufig mit der RMA durch.


das ist so nicht richtig,
Karte wurde in ein deutsches Prüflabor nahe München geschickt! Habe sogar Testbericht und Diagnose davon bekommen!
es kann aber natürlich sein das das auf Gewährleistung von Cyberport ausgehend ist und Sapphire damit gar nichts zu tun gehabt hat!

Aber ehrlich, ich würde nie wieder bei Alternate dann kaufen. Erst diese Preise und dann 0% kundenorientiert bzw. kulant!
Ich finde bei den Aufpreisen kann man dann wenigstens eine kulante Behandlung haben!
Wiewohl ich immer noch sage: Du hast Anspruch auf Gewährleistung und in den ersten 6 Monaten muss Alternate beweisen, dass du den Schaden verursacht hast! Und meines Wissen können Sie das gar nicht! Nach 6 Monaten muss du beweisen, dass du den Schaden nicht verusacht hast, dass ist natürlich ungemein schwieriger!

Nebenbei , ich gab meine Radeon VII mehr als einem Jahr nach Kauf zur RMA, also Cyberport war in meinem Fall äußerst kundenorientiert und kulant!

@panthex  Sonst wenn Alternate es immer noch ablehnt, würde ich es dennoch noch bei AMD direkt probieren und ihnen sagen, dass sowohl Sapphire als auch Alternate ablehnen , obwohl dich keine Schuld trifft etc!
Mehr als Nein sagen könnens ned! 


david20003 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wann die neue AMD cpu gedroppt wird?


du meinst GPU (6700XT) ?
wsl. morgen 15:00


----------



## david20003 (17. März 2021)

david20003 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wann die neue AMD cpu gedroppt wird?


gpu****


arthur95 schrieb:


> das ist so nicht richtig,
> Karte wurde in ein deutsches Prüflabor nahe München geschickt! Habe sogar Testbericht und Diagnose davon bekommen!
> es kann aber natürlich sein das das auf Gewährleistung von Cyberport ausgehend ist und Sapphire damit gar nichts zu tun gehabt hat!
> 
> ...


vielen dank. weshalb glaubst du das? normale drops sind von 16 bis 18


----------



## arthur95 (17. März 2021)

david20003 schrieb:


> gpu****
> 
> vielen dank. weshalb glaubst du dann? normale drops sind von 16 bis 18


ich meine bei der 6900er war es 15:00, kann aber 16:00 auch sein. K.A.


----------



## Nacer (17. März 2021)

ich glaube es war zur 6900er eher nach 17 Uhr..


----------



## Dudelll (18. März 2021)

Grad ne Mail von Amd bekommen das die 6700xt ab 9 est verfügbar ist, sollte also um 14 Uhr losgehen.


----------



## Tekkla (18. März 2021)

Nacer schrieb:


> ich glaube es war zur 6900er eher nach 17 Uhr..


Die letzten Wochen um 17:30 Uhr herum.


----------



## Dudelll (18. März 2021)

Die "Standard" Drops die letzten Wochen waren immer um 17:30. Die drops die zu jedem release von neuen cpus oder gpus kamen waren immer nachmittags.


----------



## Nacer (18. März 2021)

Ja genau und ich meine mich zu erinnern das der first drop der 6900xt nach 17 uhr statt fand.


----------



## arthur95 (18. März 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die letzten Wochen um 17:30 Uhr herum.


stimmt! aber bei ersten Drop also am Launchtag war es glaube ich 15:00


----------



## Dudelll (18. März 2021)

Nacer schrieb:


> Ja genau und ich meine mich zu erinnern das der first drop der 6900xt nach 17 uhr statt fand.


Nicht mehr 100% sicher, meine aber eigentlich das die 6900xt auch shcon früher gelaunched wurde, aber kp zu lang her ^^.

Ist ja aber auch vollkommen egal, wenn AMD in ihrer Promo Mail schreibt verkauf startet um 14 Uhr, dann nehme ich mal an das es auch um 14 Uhr los geht und nicht erst heute Abend^^


----------



## Nacer (18. März 2021)

Ja, der 8.12. Ist schon ne weile her^^ lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. März 2021)

Ich harre der Dinge und warte auf die " RDNA2 FHD Karte" für meinen Kleinen. Bin aber mal gespannt auf eure Jagden!


----------



## HairforceOne (18. März 2021)

Mahlzeit Kinners,

ich bin in der "Kunterbunten Welt von AMD"   ja noch ziemlich neu.

UV hab ich bei meiner Karte jetzt durch. 1130 mv bei 2450 MHz Boost, RAM auf 2100 + FT. Läuft wie nen Länderspiel dat Gerät. Ich bin absolut begeistert.


Aber ne andere Frage:
Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Karte auf dem Desktop in den Idle (VRAM Geschichte) zu zwingen? - Diese Lösung mit CRU kenne ich. Die scheint bei mir aber nicht zu greifen (UWQHD 144 + WQHD 144). Selbst wenn ich beide Panel auf 60 Hz stelle taktet der VRAM nicht runter, und was ich in CRU einstelle ist auch komplett egal, da hab ich schon alles mögliche ausprobiert.

Gibts da neben CRU noch ne Möglichkeit? Bei NV kenne ich ja den MDPS vom NVInspector, bei AMD ist mir sowas in die Richtung aber nicht bekannt. Kennt ihr da ggf. noch was?


----------



## panthex (18. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich harre der Dinge und warte auf die " RDNA2 FHD Karte" für meinen Kleinen. Bin aber mal gespannt auf eure Jagden!


Also viel mehr als FHD schafft die 6700XT doch schon nicht, wenn ich mir Valhalla, Cyberpunk, HZD, Metro, RDR2, SS4 und den Witcher anguck.
Finde die Karte für den Preis recht enttäuschend.
Die Argumente Speicher und SAM scheinen mir in dem Preissegment auch wenig überzeugend. Hätte gedacht, dass RDNA2 nach unten hin weg besser skaliert :/
Aber gut, wenn man 50% Shader klaut, verliert man halt auch 50% Leistung, wenn sonst nahezu alles gleich ist.
Wenn ich aber für 27% Aufpreis (UVP) fast 50% mehr Leistung mit der 6800XT bekomme, verstehe ich die Positionierung nicht so ganz.


----------



## Norkzlam (18. März 2021)

Naja, die aktuelle Marktsituation dürfte da auch eine Rolle spielen. Die Karten sind eh knapp und werden weit jenseits der UVP gehandelt. Es wäre dumm von AMD, da nicht auch die eigenen Preise eher hoch anzusetzen, damit man selbst mehr vom Kuchen abbekommt.


----------



## david20003 (18. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Grad ne Mail von Amd bekommen das die 6700xt ab 9 est verfügbar ist, sollte also um 14 Uhr losgehen.


kuss auf die nuss


----------



## Tekkla (18. März 2021)

Die Zeit stimmt. 14 Uhr.


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. März 2021)

MF hat natürlich direkt wieder draufgeschlagen: Ref-Design für 689, Powercolor Hellhound für 749.

Auf der AMD Seite wurde die Karte erst um 14:02 freigeschalten, im Warenkorb hatte ich eine, auf dem Weg zum checkout kam nur noch Error 503 bzw. Access denied.

14:12, die erste 6700XT erscheint auf ebay-kleinanzeigen, eine Hellhound für 1000€
Das ganze ist einfach ein Trauerspiel

EDIT: So wie es aussieht hat MF nur von Powercolor ne Lieferung bekommen, das Ref war auch von denen.

Schade, ich  hatte gedacht ich kann meine 5700XT für lau gegen eine 6700XT tauschen.
Schön wäre es gewesen 

EDIT2: MF hat nachgelegt: MSI Mech für 839 und Gigabyte Gaming OC für 799


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2021)

Hab mir mal eine geholt, mal sehn wie die so ist.
Noch was da.








						12GB Gigabyte Radeon RX 6700 XT Gaming OC (Retail) - RX 6700 XT | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von Gigabyte | 12GB Gigabyte Radeon RX 6700 XT Gaming OC (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 800 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## drstoecker (18. März 2021)

amd Shop 
Und vorbei, in den warenkorb konnte man allerdings nichts legen!


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. März 2021)

Wie viele gabs denn bei AMD, weiß das jemand? 5, 6 oder gar 7?


----------



## Struggy (18. März 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> amd Shop
> Und vorbei, in den warenkorb konnte man allerdings nichts legen!


Doch, ich konnte, aber ich komme beim Checkout nicht weiter, da kommt immer was mit Ajax, bla.


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. März 2021)

Ich seh grade, die 6800 XT Liquid Devil gibts für 1399€ bei MF. @Gurdi wäre das nicht auch was für dich zum Testen?


----------



## DARPA (18. März 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> 14:12, die erste 6700XT erscheint auf ebay-kleinanzeigen, eine Hellhound für 1000€
> Das ganze ist einfach ein Trauerspiel


Es stehen seit knapp 2 Wochen 6700XT auf Kleinanzeigen, anscheinend alle aus ner Amazon Vorbestellung. Im Schnitt für 800 - 1.000 €. Natürlich alles Scalper Dreck.

Das ist schon fast wie bei Luxus Sportwagen mit langer Lieferzeit, wo Vorbestellungen für teuer Geld weiterverkauft werden.


----------



## arthur95 (18. März 2021)

Neuer Treiber ist da:
(vl löst der mein TS Problem )
--> nö (edit)

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-3-1

"StressTest" ist jetzt auch im Wattman dabei


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. März 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Es stehen seit knapp 2 Wochen 6700XT auf Kleinanzeigen, anscheinend alle aus ner Amazon Vorbestellung. Im Schnitt für 800 - 1.000 €. Natürlich alles Scalper Dreck.


Die habe ich mal ignoriert, weil die eben schon länger online sind...
Macht das Ganze auch nicht besser


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2021)

https://www.alternate.de/listing.xhtml?n=1615889954158
		

Wer noch eine sucht, hier wirds starten bei Alternate


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> https://www.alternate.de/listing.xhtml?n=1615889954158
> 
> 
> Wer noch eine sucht, hier wirds starten bei Alternate


woher weißt du das?


----------



## arthur95 (18. März 2021)

Alternate hat sie nicht mehr alle 

999 für eine 6700XT?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2021)

Hab ne Puls und ne Ref, bin zufrieden.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. März 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Alternate hat sie nicht mehr alle
> 
> 999 für eine 6700XT?!


Jupp.... hab für meine 6800 Ref bei denen im Dezember 719,-€ gezahlt! (oder 715?? keine Ahnung)


----------



## panthex (18. März 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Alternate hat sie nicht mehr alle
> 
> 999 für eine 6700XT?!


Immerhin auf Lager XD


----------



## arthur95 (18. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Immerhin auf Lager XD


mhm? wieso nur?


----------



## Duvar (18. März 2021)

Als ich den Alternate Preis sah, musste ich erstmal richtig nach Luft schnappen!


----------



## Xaphyr (18. März 2021)

RDNA 2 vs. RDNA vs. GCN: IPC und CU-Skalierung im Test
					

Wie profitiert AMD RDNA 2 von mehr CUs? Wie viel schneller sind 40 CUs von RDNA 2 als 40 von RDNA oder gar GCN? Der Test liefert Antworten.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## panthex (18. März 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> mhm? wieso nur?


Zu günstig!
Ich kauf erst ab 1.199€ ein!


----------



## arthur95 (18. März 2021)

Eine Frage:
Weiß wer ob AMD eine unversiegelte 6900XT (also die "Warranty if avoid" Sticker auf der Spange) auf Kulanz zurücknimmt, oder  ist da der Zug abgefahren?
Danke

(Was ich weiß, dass wen der Sticker oben ist die sogar eine mit LM geschrottete Karte ersetzten , aber ob die Karten ohne Sticker auch ersetzten?)


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Jupp.... hab für meine 6800 Ref bei denen im Dezember 719,-€ gezahlt! (oder 715?? keine Ahnung)


Stand heute ein Schnapper....


----------



## DerMega (18. März 2021)

Ist bei einem von euch schonmal der Browser von AMD.com ausgesperrt worden?
Wollte heute mal wieder nach GraKas schauen aber ich bekomme nur noch diese Meldung:


```
Access Denied
You don't have permission to access "http://www.amd.com/de/" on this server.
Reference #18.35501702.1616087021.ac92b54
```

Mit dem Edge komme ich mittlerweile wieder rein aber bekommen werde ich ja heute nichts mehr.


----------



## Dudelll (18. März 2021)

Cookies löschen


----------



## Duvar (18. März 2021)

Der neue AMD Treiber haut richtig rein!
Stock +15% 20.3k GPU Score?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						I scored 16 572 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2021)

Klingt interessant. Schau ich mir direkt mal an.


----------



## Dudelll (18. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der neue AMD Treiber haut richtig rein!
> Stock +15% 20.3k GPU Score?
> 
> 
> ...


Meh.. dann muss ich ja doch vom release Treiber weg langsam :p


----------



## DerMega (18. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Cookies löschen


Das war ja fast schon zu einfach ... -.-
Danke. Jetzt heißt es wieder 7 Tage warten ... soifz


----------



## Duvar (18. März 2021)

Ehm Leute, was ist denn hier los, übersehe ich was?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						I scored 16 627 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Dudelll (18. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ehm Leute, was ist denn hier los, übersehe ich was?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poste mehr Ergebnisse doch einfach erst morgen, ich muss heut Abend noch arbeiten da kann ich Treiber die evtl Benchmark Punkte boosten nicht brauchen xD


----------



## Duvar (18. März 2021)

Auf CB einer von 20.3k auf 20.8k im TS geklettert mit seinen daily Settings. Amd hat den Wundertreiber raus gehauen.
Bin derweil auf 20421 gekommen stock +15, im Luxx nähern sie sich schon langsam der 23k mit max OC!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












						I scored 16 662 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2021)

Der Treiber ist tatsächlich schneller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (18. März 2021)

Nur in TS oder skaliert das durch die Bank ?


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2021)

Hatte noch keine Zeit das ausführlicher zu testen, Firestrike war normal das Ergebnis.


----------



## rumpeLson (18. März 2021)

Port Royal ist mit dem neuen Treiber hoch von 9680 auf 9818.


----------



## Dudelll (18. März 2021)

So hab jetzt auch fix mal TS und Port Royal getestet, alles @Stock, also Treiber auf Standard:


BenchTSPRRelease Treiber18898987221.2.3190409915Unterschied+0,7%+0,4%

Das ja echt verrückt oO

Mach heut Nacht dann glaub nochmal paar andere Benches und alles mit OC xD

Nvm hatte den falschen Treiber xD. Aber interessant das zwischen release und 21.2.3 auch ~0.5% dazugekommen sind :p


----------



## Xaphyr (18. März 2021)

Irgendwie habe ich mit dem neuen Treiber keine Temperaturanzeige des Speichers mehr in HWInfo...


----------



## Xaphyr (18. März 2021)

HWInfo aktualisiert, Treiber neu installiert, nix mit Mem Temps. Hat das von euch auch jemand?


----------



## Dudelll (18. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> HWInfo aktualisiert, Treiber neu installiert, nix mit Mem Temps. Hat das von euch auch jemand?


Mir zeigt er Memory Temp ganz normal an.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. März 2021)

Ich schnall das nicht. Das ist alles, was mir noch angezeigt wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Grunde ist mir das relativ wurscht, die beiden verbleibenden Temperaturen sind die für mich Relevanten. Seltsam finde ich es dennoch.


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich schnall das nicht. Das ist alles, was mir noch angezeigt wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine ist auch weg.


----------



## BlackBestie (18. März 2021)

Wahrscheinlich ist HWI zum neuesten Treiber nicht voll kompatibel. Es fehlen einige Werte der Graka:
Memory Temp, PPT Limit .....


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2021)

Zum neuen Treiber:
Ich konnte lediglich in Cyberpunk eine etwas erhöhte Leistung feststellen. Die anderen Spiele die ich mir bisher angesehen habe liegen im Rahmen der Erwartung.
WDL muss ich noch testen, da könnte noch was bei raus kommen.


----------



## blalaber (18. März 2021)

Habe im Timespy mit der Rx6800 quasi gleich viele Punkte wie mit dem Treiber zuvor - immernoch ca 16100 GPU Score. Sonst noch nichts getestet.


----------



## Dudelll (18. März 2021)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist HWI zum neuesten Treiber nicht voll kompatibel. Es fehlen einige Werte der Graka:
> Memory Temp, PPT Limit .....


Eher nicht, bei mir werden die Werte noch angezeigt trotz neuem Treiber.

Hab allerdings kein clean install gemacht, vllt. klappts deswegen noch bei mir.

Edit : Hier steht Quatsch.


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Eher nicht, bei mir werden die Werte noch angezeigt trotz neuem Treiber.
> 
> Hab allerdings kein clean install gemacht, vllt. klappts deswegen noch bei mir.


Ich auch nicht, trotzdem weg.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. März 2021)

@Dudelll Hab ich zuerst auch nicht. Du hast aber eine 6900, oder?


----------



## Dudelll (18. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> @Dudelll Hab ich zuerst auch nicht. Du hast aber eine 6900, oder?


Jap


----------



## Xaphyr (18. März 2021)

Wir haben eine 6800 XT, vielleicht liegt da der Unterschied.


----------



## Nacer (18. März 2021)

Negativ  bei mir sind die Werte auch weg.


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2021)

Ok WDL profitiert ebenfalls, dreistellig hab ich da noch nie geschafft.
Die 1% sind ebenfalls gestiegen. Das selbe in Cyberbug, vor allem die 1%Lows profitieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Radeon Boost ist jetzt für mehr Games verfügbar. Vor allem Cyberbug könnte interessant sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (18. März 2021)

Leute Kommando zurück, Werte sind bei mir auch weg, war so clever den falschen Treiber zu laden xD 

Und hatte in der Tabelle die Seite vorher die Werte verwechselt, ich sollte das nicht nebenher machen hier.

Ist jetzt alles korrigiert, interessanterweise gabs von dem 6900xt release Treiber zu Treiber 21.2.3 aber auch 0.5% Steigerung in TS


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2021)

Junge, Radeon Boost solltet Ihr mal ausprobieren. Das taugt ja richtig was in den DX12 Games jetzt. Ich hatte bei Cyberbug kein 1800p gewählt wie sonst weil mir beim umschauen mit der Maus das Bild zu "teigig" wurde. Das ist komplett weg jetzt dadurch. Richtig nice. In der Bewegung beim schnellen umschauen erkennt man auch keinen Nachteil. Ich schau mir direkt mal Borderlands an.


----------



## Duvar (18. März 2021)

Ich fühle mich wie als hätte ich plötzlich eine 6900XT Ti am Start. Danke AMD für das Upgrade. Und bald wenn FSR ausgereift in unsere Hände fällt dann... 🤩


----------



## Methusalem (18. März 2021)

Ja, da fehlen etliche Werte.

GPU-Z zeigt immerhin noch die GPU-Spannung an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und man sieht auch einige Unterschiede in den Messwerten zwischen den beiden Programmen.

BTW: Leistungsmäßig hat sich bei mir nichts getan, zumindest nichts, was mir irgendwie auffallen würde.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (18. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Junge, Radeon Boost solltet Ihr mal ausprobieren. Das taugt ja richtig was in den DX12 Games jetzt. Ich hatte bei Cyberbug kein 1800p gewählt wie sonst weil mir beim umschauen mit der Maus das Bild zu "teigig" wurde. Das ist komplett weg jetzt dadurch. Richtig nice. In der Bewegung beim schnellen umschauen erkennt man auch keinen Nachteil. Ich schau mir direkt mal Borderlands an.


Aber wird das Bild dann nicht unscharf, weil man kann ja nur maximal 83,3% Auflösung einstellen?


----------



## Nacer (18. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich wie als hätte ich plötzlich eine 6900XT Ti am Start. Danke AMD für das Upgrade. Und bald wenn FSR ausgereift in unsere Hände fällt dann... 🤩


hast du nen clean install gemacht?


----------



## Duvar (18. März 2021)

Im Luxx haben viele nicht mal mehr Spulenfiepen und hier merkt man nix? 😂


Nacer schrieb:


> hast du nen clean install gemacht?


Nope


----------



## Nacer (18. März 2021)

muss am forum liegen

wie sehen deine gespeicherten profile aus? kannst du da auch ne steigerung sehen?


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (18. März 2021)

Mit dem Spulenfiepen muss ich morgen mal testen beim zocken, meine Karte hat schon ein gut hörbares Fiepen ab 140 fps aufwärts. Stört mich aber nicht.


----------



## arthur95 (18. März 2021)

hab auch nur noch GPU und Hotspot Temp mit 21.3.1 in HW-info


----------



## Dudelll (18. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Im Luxx haben viele nicht mal mehr Spulenfiepen und hier merkt man nix? 😂
> 
> Nope


Meine fiept ziemlich genauso wie vorher, ziemlich genau nur bei 130fps rum, scheint irgendeine Resonanz zu treffen da. Das der Treiber das groß ändern kann halte ich aber für gewagt ^^

20.5k nur über Treiber ist schon nett, hatte vorher 20.7k knapp aber bei 30W mehr Power. Mal schauen was mit MPT noch so geht^^


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2021)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> Aber wird das Bild dann nicht unscharf, weil man kann ja nur maximal 83,3% Auflösung einstellen?


Hab es jetzt in Boderlands, SOTR und Cyberbug getestet. In SOTR fällt es auf durch die Vegetation. In CP und BL3 nicht. Zumal ich ja eh immer in 1800p spiele sind 83% bei mir immer noch nativ mehr oder minder. Aber selbst 50% sieht man in CP nicht. Es tritt ja nur ein wenn du hektisch die Maus bewegst.

Es kostet aber CPU leistung und RT funktioniert damit nicht.


Radeon BoostGD-158
Now supports DirectX®12 with Variable Rate Shading for select titles.
 

 

Radeon Anti-LagGD-157
Now supports DirectX®12.
 

 

Performance Tuning Stress TestGD-106
A new built in tool for Performance Tuning in Radeon Software that allows users to stress test their graphics products tuning profiles.
 


Auch ganz nett.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. März 2021)

Ich kann jetzt wieder den Speicher übertakten.


----------



## Dudelll (18. März 2021)

So und nochmal einmal der Vergleich @Stock, bei den OC Sachen hab ich die genauen Settings nicht mehr da auf die schnelle um das direkt zu vergleichen. Diesmal auch mit dem richtigen Treiber und den korrekten Vergleichswerten 

In Klammern die Veränderung ggü. dem release Treiber in [%]


BenchTSPRRelease Treiber18898987221.2.319040             (+0.8)9915            (+0,4)21.3.1 Beta19318             (+2.2)10037         (+1,7)

Superposition 1080p extreme geht ~1% hoch.


Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt wieder den Speicher übertakten.


Höher als vorher, oder generell?


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> So und nochmal einmal der Vergleich @Stock, bei den OC Sachen hab ich die genauen Settings nicht mehr da auf die schnelle um das direkt zu vergleichen. Diesmal auch mit dem richtigen Treiber und den korrekten Vergleichswerten
> 
> In Klammern die Veränderung ggü. dem release Treiber in [%]
> 
> ...


Das passt generell zu meinen Differenzen  
Man sieht auch am Takt das der TS nun etwas höhere >Last in einigen Szenen erzeugt, hier wurde offenbar die Auslastung optimiert. Der Treiber hat auf auf jeden Fall ein paar Kniffe erhalten.
Denkbar wäre auch eine Optimierung der Hitrate auf dem Cache.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Höher als vorher, oder generell?


Generell. Ich hatte den vorher auf 2150MHz FT2, dann kam der letzte Treiber und es ging nur noch +0MHz bei FT1. Jetzt bekomme ich ihn wieder ganz normal auf die vorherigen Werte.


----------



## Nacer (18. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Im Luxx haben viele nicht mal mehr Spulenfiepen und hier merkt man nix? 😂
> 
> Nope


wie sehen deine gespeicherten profile aus? kannst du da auch ne steigerung sehen


----------



## Xaphyr (18. März 2021)

Also ich merke definitiv einen Unterschied. Ich spiele ja gerade AC: Origins und ich habe sehr viel glattere Frametimes. Das ist doch aber DX11, oder?

edit: Ob das daran liegt, dass ich wieder Hand an den Speicher legen kann? Echt total krass, ich habe GAR KEINE Einbrüche mehr, spiegelglatte Nulllinie.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein es ist der heißeste interne Sensor und das ist ein absolut realer Wert.


Sag mal, rein theoretisch, wenn jetzt die GPU oder der Speicher der heißeste Punkt auf der Karte wären, würden die dann als Hotspot Temperatur angezeigt werden? Ich würde halt gern mein Overlay etwas entschlacken und meine Überlegung ist, dass die Überwachung der Temperatur des Hotspots doch im Grunde reicht, oder?


----------



## Methusalem (19. März 2021)

Tja, also was die Frameverläufe angeht, ist der neue Treiber in AC:O schlechter als der alte.

Direkter Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alter Treiber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neuer Treiber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. März 2021)

Das ist jetzt Odyssey, nicht Origins, oder?


----------



## Methusalem (19. März 2021)

Ja, Odyssey.


----------



## DARPA (19. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Sag mal, rein theoretisch, wenn jetzt die GPU oder der Speicher der heißeste Punkt auf der Karte wären, würden die dann als Hotspot Temperatur angezeigt werden?


Es gibt 2 Hotspot Werte, einen für die GPU und einen für die Speichermodule.

Der neue Treiber bringt viele kleine Verbesserungen, gefällt mir.
Der Beleuchtungs Bug in Star Citizen ist nun auch behoben.


----------



## DaHell63 (19. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Und bald wenn _FSR ausgereift_ in unsere Hände fällt dann... 🤩


Bis dahin hast Du doch deine RX 6900 XT garnicht mehr .


----------



## Dudelll (19. März 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Bis dahin hast Du doch deine RX 6900 XT garnicht mehr .


Wenn's dieses Jahr noch kommt schon, denke soviel neues an gpus wirds nicht geben 2021, falls es die "alten" langsam mal alle gibt Ende des Jahres :p

Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich auch lieber nen größeres Treiber Update, statt ne upscaling Funktion die ich erstmal nicht brauche, aber das lässt ja leider auch auf sich warten.


Tolotos66 schrieb:


> @Edelhamster: Ich hoffe doch auf Rennrad
> Eigentlich bin ich mit meiner gepimpten 64 sehr zufrieden, aber es juckt mich schon in den Fingern, was von AMD und mit 16GB zu kaufen. Allerdings nach dem wahrscheinlich opulenten Weihnachtsfest erst wieder wenn ich Geld habe so im Februar/März 2021. Bis dahin sollten a) genügend ausführliche Tests und b) die Realesepreise sich normalisiert haben.
> Gruß T.



Leider schlecht gealtert der Beitrag xD

Sorry dafür ^^


----------



## DaHell63 (19. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Wenn's dieses Jahr noch kommt schon, denke soviel neues an gpus wirds nicht geben 2021, falls es die "alten" langsam mal alle gibt Ende des Jahres :p


Es ging mir eher um das* ausgereift *bei Duvars Kommentar.
Warten tu ich ja schon jetzt darauf mit der RX 6800 .


----------



## HairforceOne (19. März 2021)

Die neueste HWiNFO Beta 7.01-4415 spuckt die ganzen restlichen Sensorik-Werte die aktuell fehlen wieder mit aus. 



> Enhanced monitoring of AMD Navi14.
> Restored monitoring of AMD Navi21 with Radeon Adrenalin 21.3.1.











						Versions History | HWiNFO
					

Upcoming cahnges and version history of HWiNFO 32/64. Latest version, Upcoming changes and Full version history.




					www.hwinfo.com
				



Unter Upcoming-Changes


----------



## Xaphyr (19. März 2021)

Futter zum Thema Smart Access Memory:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-BauUjclg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tolotos66 (19. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Leider schlecht gealtert der Beitrag xD
> 
> Sorry dafür ^^


Tja, so kann man sich irren. Ob Corona oder Grafikkarten, wird sich wohl so schnell nix ändern. Leider  
Gruß T.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Also viel mehr als FHD schafft die 6700XT doch schon nicht, wenn ich mir Valhalla, Cyberpunk, HZD, Metro, RDR2, SS4 und den Witcher anguck.
> Finde die Karte für den Preis recht enttäuschend.
> Die Argumente Speicher und SAM scheinen mir in dem Preissegment auch wenig überzeugend. Hätte gedacht, dass RDNA2 nach unten hin weg besser skaliert :/
> Aber gut, wenn man 50% Shader klaut, verliert man halt auch 50% Leistung, wenn sonst nahezu alles gleich ist.
> Wenn ich aber für 27% Aufpreis (UVP) fast 50% mehr Leistung mit der 6800XT bekomme, verstehe ich die Positionierung nicht so ganz.


Tja, so wie es aussieht, wird die GTX 1070 beim Knirps noch eine Weile herhalten müssen.








						GPU-Gerüchte: Navi 23 für Radeon RX 6600 XT könnte 32 CUs haben
					

Für eine mögliche Radeon RX 6600 XT sind erste Spezifikationen der Navi-23-GPU aufgetaucht, die vielleicht gar nicht so viel schwächer wird.




					www.computerbase.de
				



Wie lahm wird die denn bitte? Und die 6700 XT ist für FHD einfach viel zu teuer, selbst für UVP. Mehr als ~350€ seh ich da absolut nicht ein. Naja. Derzeit ist er ohnehin erstmal wieder auf nem Terraria Trip.


----------



## Duvar (19. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						I scored 16 730 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Einige sagen das der Treiber nix bringt, also mit dem alten war ich minimal unter 20k GPU Score.


----------



## DaHell63 (19. März 2021)

Jo, der Teriber ist ne kleine Benchmarksau .
Auch ohne MPT konnte ich den ein oder anderen Punkt mit der RX 6800 rausholen .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (19. März 2021)

Wie hoch ist denn die prozentuale Verbesserung?


----------



## Dudelll (19. März 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die prozentuale Verbesserung?


Hatte ich paar Beiträge vorher mal getestet. In ts und pr so 2% ggü. release Treiber.


----------



## Duvar (19. März 2021)

2.5% bei mir im TS.
Hier mal ein "silent" run, wird aber ganz schön crispy + Score droppt von 20.5k max^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Sweetspot bzw was erträglich ist beim Zocken sind eigentlich 1700-1800RPM.


----------



## drstoecker (19. März 2021)

So mir ist gerade auch was aufgefallen was den neuen Beta Treiber betrifft, unzwar ist der Idle Verbrauch um rund 20w runtergegangen. Mit vollem ramtakt ist der Idle Verbrauch bei aktuell rund 90w. Vorher waren es über 110w. Im 3dmark konnte ich auch einige Verbesserungen feststellen. Mit dem Radeon boost das werde ich auch noch testen.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mein Sweetspot bzw was erträglich ist beim Zocken sind eigentlich 700-800RPM.


Fixed it


----------



## DARPA (19. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> In ts und pr so 2% ggü. release Treiber.





Duvar schrieb:


> 2.5% bei mir im TS.



Ok, nimmt man natürlich gerne mit.
Aber wie jetzt schon wieder von Wundertreiber geschrieben wird, hab ich sonst was erwartet ^^


----------



## Xaphyr (19. März 2021)

Wie gesagt, ich habe beim Spielen erstaunliche Erfahrungen.


----------



## DARPA (19. März 2021)

Das heisst?


----------



## big-maec (19. März 2021)

Ihr seid zu ungeduldig. Ich sehe hier erstmal ein Anfangsstadium von Verbesserungen und Geschwindigkeit. Das beste kommt erst noch.


----------



## Duvar (19. März 2021)

2.5% sind mMn schon überdurchschnittlich gut für nen "Treiberzuwachs". Normal sind 0%


----------



## Methusalem (19. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> 2.5% sind mMn schon überdurchschnittlich gut für nen "Treiberzuwachs". Normal sind 0%


Jo, 0 %.

Die kann ich bei mir bestätigen. Für mich also ein völlig normaler Treiber ohne nennenswerte Auswirkungen, wenn man mal von schlechteren Frametimes hier und da absieht. 

Vielleicht lasse ich ihn drauf.


----------



## Duvar (19. März 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Jo, 0 %.
> 
> Die kann ich bei mir bestätigen. Für mich also ein völlig normaler Treiber ohne nennenswerte Auswirkungen, wenn man mal von schlechteren Frametimes hier und da absieht.
> 
> Vielleicht lasse ich ihn drauf.


Hast du auch verbesserte Settings versucht? Also mal ein neues Profil bearbeitet?


----------



## Methusalem (19. März 2021)

Ja.

Neuer Treiber -> grundsätzlich immer neue Profile. 

Und da ich nur über den Wattman gehe, sind die Möglichkeiten eher begrenzt. 

Ein bisschen UV (~1040-1060 mV), GPU-Takt@Stock, Speicher@Max, PT 0 %, das sind meine grundlegenden Einstellungen. Bei jedem Treiber identisch, um halt auch vergleichbare Ergebnisse zu bekommen. 

Und dann wird getestet.


----------



## DaHell63 (19. März 2021)

Inzwischen wird der Treiber im 3DMark akzeptiert und die Ergebnisse sind gültig.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. März 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Das heisst?





Xaphyr schrieb:


> Also ich merke definitiv einen Unterschied. Ich spiele ja gerade AC: Origins und ich habe sehr viel glattere Frametimes. Das ist doch aber DX11, oder?
> 
> edit: Ob das daran liegt, dass ich wieder Hand an den Speicher legen kann? Echt total krass, ich habe GAR KEINE Einbrüche mehr, spiegelglatte Nulllinie.


Auch WoW läuft jetzt spürbar geschmeidiger. Mehr habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2021)

Also Borderlands startet bei mir mit RadeonBoost nicht.
Ansonsten skaliert meine 6800 auch mit dem neuen Patch. Er bringt auf jeden Fall eine Leistungssteigerung mit.

Ergo, sowohl eine stark undervoltet als auch eine massiv übertaktete Karte skalieren mit dem neuen Treiber.
Gleich verbau ich mal die 6700XT im GPU Dock, mal sehn was die so macht.


----------



## david20003 (20. März 2021)

jmnd tipps ne amd karte zu bekommen? heute und gestern bei den Drops war die Seite komplett broke


----------



## Chinaquads (20. März 2021)

Dachte, es gibt keine Karten...


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2021)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Dachte, es gibt keine Karten...


Die war mir zum launch für 800 € schon zu teuer. Wobei die Karte wenigstens relativ fett ist und kein lausiges ein oder zwei Lüfter-Design mit Plaste-Backplatte.


----------



## Duvar (20. März 2021)

Mein bestes Resultat bisher mit stock Power +15% 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						I scored 16 702 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Wie weit höher kommt ihr eigentlich mit stock Power +15 (max Verbrauch sieht man ja)
Mein bestes Resultat bisher mit dieser Power, eventuell hätte ich 1-2% mehr mit einer besseren CPU, hab RAM auf XMP getaktet (richtig lahm) um Fehler auszuschließen.
Ob ich unter Wasser sogar die 21k erreichen könnte mit dem Setting gepaart mit einer besseren CPU/RAM Combo?^^


----------



## ATIR290 (20. März 2021)

Nun, wirklich so gut der 20.3.1 Treiber
und braucht jener mehr Volt als der Launchtreiber ?


----------



## Duvar (20. März 2021)

Ich finde den richtig geil, endlich blüht meine Karte mal auf^^

Mich verwundert, dass Port Royal so leicht mit 2600MHz mit nur 1050mV so easy durch den Port Royal rast (stock Power +15%), wäre schön, wenn ich die 11k knacken könnte bei der Power, mal sehen, dies ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge:









						I scored 10 866 in Port Royal
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ericius161 (20. März 2021)

Hmm, ja. Das 120hz-vram-höchstakt-fehler-feature ist immer noch vorhanden. Vebraucht in der Spitze jetzt aber nicht mehr  40, sondern nur noch 36 Watt. Yay.


----------



## Methusalem (20. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich finde den richtig geil, endlich blüht meine Karte mal auf^^
> 
> Mich verwundert, dass Port Royal so leicht mit 2600MHz mit nur 1050mV so easy durch den Port Royal rast (stock Power +15%), wäre schön, wenn ich die 11k knacken könnte bei der Power, mal sehen, dies ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge:
> 
> ...



So, da konnte ich mit meiner Karte doch tatsächlich die 10000 Punkte-Grenze überschreiten im Port Royal (1040 mV):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon wieder dieser ulkige CPU-Frequenzverlauf.


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ob ich unter Wasser sogar die 21k erreichen könnte mit dem Setting gepaart mit einer besseren CPU/RAM Combo?^^


Ja mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sogar.


ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, wirklich so gut der 20.3.1 Treiber
> und braucht jener mehr Volt als der Launchtreiber ?


Ich brauche nicht mehr Spannung bisher. Ich teste mal ob ich nicht sogar mit weniger jetzt auskomme.


----------



## Duvar (20. März 2021)

Hier meine MPT Settings, könnt ja mal testen, die Wattman Werte seht ihr ja in den zahlreichen Bildern von mir, weil die variieren je nach Bench etwas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dachte hätte die max SOC Frequency auf 1000MHz gesenkt, aber steht die ganze Zeit auf 1200, muss mal später sehen ob es was bringt wenn ich da runter auf 1000 gehe.


----------



## arthur95 (20. März 2021)

Weiß wer ein Spiel/Anwendung , welches gleich anspruchsvoll ev. sogar anspruchsvoller als der GT2 im TimeSpy ist?
Danke


----------



## Methusalem (20. März 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Weiß wer ein Spiel/Anwendung , welches gleich anspruchsvoll ev. sogar anspruchsvoller als der GT2 im TimeSpy ist?
> Danke


Übliche Kandidaten, die da gerne genannt werden, sind z.B. The Division 2 oder Metro 2033 Redux.

Eventuell stört ja auch ein Programm im Autostart.*

edit: *geht ja offensichtlich um dein TS Test 2 Problem.


----------



## arthur95 (20. März 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Übliche Kandidaten, die da gerne genannt werden, sind z.B. The Division 2 oder Metro 2033 Redux.
> 
> Eventuell stört ja auch ein Programm im Autostart.



Danke, habe aber alle Dienste (exl. Microsoft schon deaktivert) Auch nach Win10 Neuinstallation gleiche Problematik)
für näheres empfehle ich meinen Thread


----------



## Duvar (20. März 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> So, da konnte ich mit meiner Karte doch tatsächlich die 10000 Punkte-Grenze überschreiten im Port Royal (1040 mV):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vllt bekommst du einen höheren Score, wenn du den min Takt mal auf so ca 2400-2450MHz senkst.
VRAM würde ich auch mal auf 2134MHz stellen nur zum Test, also selbe Settings nur VRAM und min Takt mal anpassen.


----------



## Methusalem (20. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vllt bekommst du einen höheren Score, wenn du den min Takt mal auf so ca 2400-2450MHz senkst.
> VRAM würde ich auch mal auf 2134MHz stellen nur zum Test, also selbe Settings nur VRAM und min Takt mal anpassen.


Ja, hab's gerade mal mit 2400 min. und 2130 MHz VRam probiert, aber keine Verbesserung, leichter Rückgang um ~100 Punkte stattdessen.

Was jetzt noch bleibt, ist auszuloten (aber nicht mehr unbedingt heute), um wieviel ich den GPU-Takt bis zum Crash noch anheben kann bei 1040 mV.


----------



## Dudelll (20. März 2021)

Hätte eigentlich jmd. Interesse daran statt max. OC mal Daily OC Settings zu vergleichen bzw. zu sammeln die drauf abzielen bei einem festgelegten PL möglichst viel aus den Karten rauszuholen (@Duvar wäre doch bestimmt dabei^^), oder gibts hier sowas schon? 

Hatte gedacht man könnte evtl. 3-4 Verschiedene Power Limits (Gesamt GPU Verbrauch z.b. 200, 250,300,350, falls viele Ampere Nutzer dabei wären auch gerne 400W  ) in 2-3 unterschiedlichen Benchmarks testen (z.b. TS, Sup4k, PR ?). 

Wäre dann schnell zu machen und es würde noch nicht zu unübersichtlich werden. Außerdem könnte man wenn jmd. ein Setting für seine Karte sucht da drauf verweisen, weil das alles Einstellungen wären die man mit "Stock" Karten direkt fahren könnte.

Falls an sowas Interesse besteht würde ich im laufe des Tages mal einen Thread und eine Tabelle dafür erstellen.


----------



## Gary94 (20. März 2021)

Das ist doch ein Scherz?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (20. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hätte eigentlich jmd. Interesse daran statt max. OC mal Daily OC Settings zu vergleichen bzw. zu sammeln die drauf abzielen bei einem festgelegten PL möglichst viel aus den Karten rauszuholen (@Duvar wäre doch bestimmt dabei^^), oder gibts hier sowas schon?
> 
> Hatte gedacht man könnte evtl. 3-4 Verschiedene Power Limits (Gesamt GPU Verbrauch z.b. 200, 250,300,350, falls viele Ampere Nutzer dabei wären auch gerne 400W  ) in 2-3 unterschiedlichen Benchmarks testen (z.b. TS, Sup4k, PR ?).
> 
> ...


Hab doch noch kein max OC getestet.


----------



## Dudelll (20. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab doch noch kein max OC getestet.


Hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt, ist das so missverständlich formuliert :p?

Hab nur gesagt das du doch bestimmt Interesse an UV rankings hättest, weil du definitiv am meisten Zeit in UV  investierst hier ^^


----------



## Duvar (20. März 2021)

Teste grad etwas OC, hab aktuell knapp 11.1k im Port Royal, aber dies ist der Punkt, wo mein Kühler an seine Grenzen stößt bzw die Bude ist zu warm😁


----------



## Nacer (20. März 2021)

Na dann Fenster auf


----------



## drstoecker (20. März 2021)

@Duvar 
Und Ventilator an!!!


----------



## Duvar (20. März 2021)

Geht net mit dem Baby und dem anderen kleinen. Aber ich bastel mal was anderes, soviel Power bringt mir eh nix da ich wegen der Temps (HS gegen Ende bei 93°C) inkl. Performanceverlust. War ja stock +15% schon bei 10866 Punkten und jetzt bei knapp 11.1k, also lohnt es sich net voll aufzudrehen. Versuche über 11k ohne extrem Power zu kommen.


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2021)

RX6700XT Red Devil für 770 auf Mindfactory. Schweineteuer, aber eines der besten Angebote das ich bisher gesehen habe. Ich bin dann mal eine RX56 für ebay ausbauen...


----------



## Xaphyr (20. März 2021)

Bei den Preisen, die noch mit den 56ern erzielt werden, relativiert sich der Preis ja. Der kaputte Markt funzt ja glücklicherweise in beide Richtungen.


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen, die noch mit den 56ern erzielt werden, relativiert sich der Preis ja. Der kaputte Markt funzt ja glücklicherweise in beide Richtungen.


220 € Aufpreis dürften es sein. Max. Bestellmenge sind sogar 2 Karten. Scheinen also gar nicht mal so wenige Exemplare zu sein.


----------



## gbm31 (20. März 2021)

Krass - da hat sich ja wirklich was getan...









						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (20. März 2021)

Ich finde das mit den Benchmarks voll strange. In einem Durchgang TS bekomme ich einen GPU Score von 20.255 und beim nächsten, mit den gleichen Einstellungen, nur 19.655.


----------



## Duvar (20. März 2021)

Schade wird wohl nix mit 300W und 11k Port Royal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mit einem run mit 320W im MPT +15%, aber da hab ich wegen der HS Temp zu viele Einbußen.
Hab da aber ehrlich gesagt nur kurz mit getestet weil ich schnell auf weniger Verbrauch umgeschwenkt bin^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin mal die 11k deutlich geknackt, vor einigen Wochen war das noch ein Traum und für ne Referenzkarte unter Luft in der warmen Stube kann man nicht meckern denke ich mal, werde aber dran bleiben^^


----------



## BlackBestie (20. März 2021)

Ich liebe meine 6900xt (Nitro+) in Verbindung mit den neuen Treibern..... 3090 ich kommmeee immer näher


----------



## czk666 (20. März 2021)

Sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass ohne das mpt undervolten keinen Sinn macht? Ich hab die 6800 Nitro+. Ich habe im wattman einfach mal den Takt um 25 gesenkt und auf 1000mv gestellt. 
Kann man mit wattman gar nichts rausholen?

Was passiert wenn ich Stock laufen lasse und das pt senke? Ist sie dann einfach Insg.  sparsamer?


----------



## Ericius161 (20. März 2021)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Ich liebe meine 6900xt (Nitro+) in Verbindung mit den neuen Treibern..... 3090 ich kommmeee immer näher


Welche Settings fährst Du? Meine macht aktuell gut 1000 Punkte weniger.
Wie viel Einfluss hat da die CPU?


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2021)

czk666 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass ohne das mpt undervolten keinen Sinn macht? Ich hab die 6800 Nitro+. Ich habe im wattman einfach mal den Takt um 25 gesenkt und auf 1000mv gestellt.
> Kann man mit wattman gar nichts rausholen?
> 
> Was passiert wenn ich Stock laufen lasse und das pt senke? Ist sie dann einfach Insg.  sparsamer?


Klar kannst du auch normal mit dem Wattman arbeiten. MPT ist aber eben effektiver und ermöglicht Feinschliff.


----------



## czk666 (20. März 2021)

Bei der Vega 56 hatte ich ja noch mehrere Volt und Taktstufe. Jetzt gibt's ja nur noch eine. Sollte ich dann einfach die Volt Zahl senken und den Takt unberührt lassen. Bei der Vega musste ich ja das pt auf +50 stellen. Lasse ich den jetzt unberührt?


----------



## gbm31 (20. März 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit den Benchmarks voll strange. In einem Durchgang TS bekomme ich einen GPU Score von 20.255 und beim nächsten, mit den gleichen Einstellungen, nur 19.655.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Der erste (unterste) Run war ohne Goverlay. RTSS, HWInfo64. die anderen 3 mit.  Normale Schwankungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arthur95 (20. März 2021)

*Ich bekomme (seit dem TS wieder bei mir funktioniert) Stock mit den neuen Treibern:

Stock +15PT =19918 
Stock 0%PT =19432
Stock (ohne SAM) = 18980*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2021)

Jmd einen Tipp für mich wie ich den Grafiktest 2 durchbekomme im TS hier, weil Test 1 geht easy durch mit der Spannung aber Test 2 hakt es.
Meinen Rekord für stock Power +15% Performance habe ich mit dem Profil mit 1088mV erreicht (~20.6k GPU Score, wenn ich das nur mit 1050mV durchbekäme, wäre das der Hammer und nein mit Spannungserhöhung steigts teilweise früher aus, Leichte Taktreduktion und Amp Spielereien habe ich auch schon versucht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (21. März 2021)

Hast mal versucht die tdc zu verringern. Meine letztens irgendwo gelesen zu haben das das in ts helfen soll wenn man Probleme mit hohem Takt hat da.


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2021)

Ja hatte ich auch schon bis runter auf 218 glaub ich. Nach oben hin hab ich auch einiges versucht.
Ich verstehe die Karten sowieso nicht, zB 2500 instant crash, 2600MHz läuft komplett durch ohne Probleme, warum zum Geier wird alles instabil wenn man den Takt teilweise deutlich senkt?


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2021)

Das kommt von mir.
Es kommt drauf an wo im TS 2 die Karte aussteigt.


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2021)

Relativ früh am Anfang, innerhalb der ersten 5-10 Sekunden


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2021)

Dann liegt es an sehr hoher Last, der Takt ist dann im unteren Bereich der Boosttable nicht stabil. TDC verringern oder Spannung anheben.


----------



## Methusalem (21. März 2021)

Ist es eigentlich notwendig, jedesmal den Rechner neu zu starten, wenn man Veränderungen mit MPT in die Registry geschrieben hat, oder reicht Ab- und Anmelden aus?


----------



## DARPA (21. März 2021)

Teste es aus und sags uns


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2021)

Neustart erforderlich.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AmOp3LLwHmM:2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nun, wenn der Treiber so schnell und gut ist werde ich wohl ebenso umsteigen müssen
@Gurdi Benötigt mehr oder weniger Spannung bei gleichen Taktraten mittels Wattmann Untervolten?


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2021)

Hier mit leichtem OC









						I scored 16 981 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi Benötigt mehr oder weniger Spannung bei gleichen Taktraten mittels Wattmann Untervolten?


Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.
Die Kritik von GN fand ich etwa überzogen. Die Platine ist ordentlich, die Konstruktion mit den Heatpipes ausreichend. Die Baseplate eignet sich hervorragend für einen Morpheusumbau.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. März 2021)

Nur weil die Backplate nicht thermisch angebunden ist und er zu doof ist, den Lüfterstecker mit seinen Wurstfingern abzuziehen?  Und wo soll die GPU keinen Kontakt zum Kühler haben, habt ihr das verstanden?


----------



## DARPA (21. März 2021)

Bei meiner Karte läuft jetzt Fast Timings Lvl 2, wenn ich bei den Basis Timings eins runter gehe (auf Level 4).
Hab dazu im MPT 1056 MHz eingetragen = 2110 in Wattman = 2100 MHz real Takt

Muss noch gegen standard mit 2110 MHz über Wattman + FT1 benchen, aber sieht erstmal nicht langsam aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2021)

Man kann auch wieder die Spannung erhöhen, und mit dem Profil Trick anlegen. Leider quitiert der Treiber dass damit dass er quasi keine Anwendung mehr startet....


----------



## Methusalem (22. März 2021)

Dieses MPT ist ja doch ein mächtiges Tool.

Mit jeweils 1050 mV GFX und SoC, sowie 225 W Powerlimit, liefert meine Karte tatsächlich eine leicht bessere Performance als @Stock, dafür aber gleich mal eine um fast 10 °C niedrigere Hotspottemp:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Stock:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Tool kann einen ja fast süchtig machen, hätte ich doch mal die Finger davon gelassen.


----------



## Mahoy (22. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Nur weil die Backplate nicht thermisch angebunden ist und er zu doof ist, den Lüfterstecker mit seinen Wurstfingern abzuziehen?  Und wo soll die GPU keinen Kontakt zum Kühler haben, habt ihr das verstanden?


Zumal die Kühllösung absolut ihre Arbeit erledigt. Irgendetwas scheint da also doch richtig gemacht worden zu sein, wenn Customs deutlich mehr Kühlfläche und Masse sowie mehr und (häufig) schneller drehende Lüfter benötigen, um niedrigere Temperaturen zu erreichen.

AMD weiß halt am besten, was der Chip verträgt und opfert Kühlleistung für ein kompaktes Referenzdesign mit erträglicher Geräuschentwicklung. Wenn die Preise nicht insgesamt jenseits des Mondes wären, würde man diese Einsparung vermutlich eher bemerken und schätzen können.

Und die Backplate als Kühler mitzunutzen ist eine zweischneidige Sache. Mehr Kühlfläche ist ich zwar was Feines, wie ich finde, aber es hat nicht jeder die nötige/ideale Gehäusekühlung, um eine nicht direkt belüftete Heizplatte im Rechner haben.


----------



## Duvar (22. März 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Dieses MPT ist ja doch ein mächtiges Tool.
> 
> Mit jeweils 1050 mV GFX und SoC, sowie 225 W Powerlimit, liefert meine Karte tatsächlich eine leicht bessere Performance als @Stock, dafür aber gleich mal eine um fast 10 °C niedrigere Hotspottemp:
> 
> ...


Kannst du mal unter Energieoptionen die CPU auf Höchstleistung stellen? Irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht bei dem runtergetakte.


----------



## blautemple (22. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kannst du mal unter Energieoptionen die CPU auf Höchstleistung stellen? Irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht bei dem runtergetakte.


Das ist ganz normal und soll auch so sein. Port Royal erzeugt quasi keine CPU Last.


----------



## Methusalem (22. März 2021)

Mit Höchstleistungsenergieprofil sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön glatt jedenfalls. Fürs Auge angenehmer... 

Und eventuell hat's ja auch ein paar Zusatzpunkte gebracht.


----------



## Gurdi (22. März 2021)

Wir raten dir schon länger zu MPT, alles ohne ist quasi kein tweaken bei AMD


----------



## Methusalem (22. März 2021)

Ja, dann werde ich halt ab jetzt eher eine feine Klinge führen*, anstatt mit dem Holzhammer zu arbeiten. 

*(wenn doch nur das Neustarten nicht wäre)


----------



## Duvar (22. März 2021)

Geht doch^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platz 2 ist auch ein Score von mir mit Stock Power, warum steht da mein Name net?

Edit:

Muss das Ranking dort mal zukleistern^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



21224 GPU Score geknackt, mal sehen was so noch alles geht.

BTW Alles noch mit 500W bequiet E10 Netzteil.

Wer hätte gedacht, dass mein 500W E10 bequiet Netzteil das alles so mitmacht?
CPU 4.6GHz OC 1.35V RAM 3800CL14 tuned subs OC 1.57V, GPU 320W+15% erlaubt.









						I scored 17 487 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Duvar (22. März 2021)

I scored 17 513 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Karte geht ab wie ein Laser, leider wird HS zu heiß was zu Performanceverlusten führt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (22. März 2021)

Nicht so viel benchen, auch mal zocken


----------



## Duvar (22. März 2021)

Zocke doch, aber auf dem Smartphone 

Neuer Bestscore: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/59841786


----------



## Dudelll (22. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> I scored 17 513 in Time Spy
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}
> ...


320W+15% ist aber auch schon ne Hausnummer für den armen Ref. Kühler


----------



## Xaphyr (22. März 2021)

Ein Leak zeigt eine AMD Radeon RX 6700 mit 6 GB GDDR6-Grafikspeicher
					

AMD plant offenbar eine Variante der Radeon RX 6700, bei der unter anderem beim Grafikspeicher gespart wird, denn ein geleaktes Bild zeigt eine PowerColor Fighter Radeon RX 6700, die mit gerade einmal 6 GB GDDR6-VRAM ausgestattet ist. Gerüchte gehen allerdings davon aus, dass auch eine Variante...




					www.notebookcheck.com
				




So langsam wirds albern. *edit: Für 1440p? :edit*  Was kommt als nächstes? Eine 4GB Karte für FHD?


----------



## Dudelll (22. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ein Leak zeigt eine AMD Radeon RX 6700 mit 6 GB GDDR6-Grafikspeicher
> 
> 
> AMD plant offenbar eine Variante der Radeon RX 6700, bei der unter anderem beim Grafikspeicher gespart wird, denn ein geleaktes Bild zeigt eine PowerColor Fighter Radeon RX 6700, die mit gerade einmal 6 GB GDDR6-VRAM ausgestattet ist. Gerüchte gehen allerdings davon aus, dass auch eine Variante...
> ...


Fänd eine 6gb 6700 gar nicht so schlimm. Nur für den Preis für die sie vermutlich erscheinen wird ist's halt Quatsch.

Aber ne 6700 mit 6 gb und ~70% Leistung von der 6700xt für <250€ wäre mMn. schon ein rundes Paket.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. März 2021)

Oh, kleines Missverständnis. Ich beziehe mich primär auf die Tatsache, dass sie als 1440p Karte beworben wird. Aber deine Preisvorstellung wird eine solche bleiben, fürchte ich.


----------



## Dudelll (22. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Oh, kleines Missverständnis. Ich beziehe mich primär auf die Tatsache, dass sie als 1440p Karte beworben wird. Aber deine Preisvorstellung wird eine solche bleiben, fürchte ich.


Ah achso, ja für 1440p bin ich bei dir, da find ich 6gb auch etwas auf Kante genäht.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ein Leak zeigt eine AMD Radeon RX 6700 mit 6 GB GDDR6-Grafikspeicher
> 
> 
> AMD plant offenbar eine Variante der Radeon RX 6700, bei der unter anderem beim Grafikspeicher gespart wird, denn ein geleaktes Bild zeigt eine PowerColor Fighter Radeon RX 6700, die mit gerade einmal 6 GB GDDR6-VRAM ausgestattet ist. Gerüchte gehen allerdings davon aus, dass auch eine Variante...
> ...



Ja sowas ähnliches ging mir auch durch den Kopf... die 5700 non XT hatte immerhin auch 8GB... warum hier so ein harter Schnitt gemacht werden sollte, erschliesst sich mir nicht und wirft Fragen auf in Richtung: 6600(XT)/6500(XT) gibts die dann wie du vermutest mit 4GB und das Spar-Brötchen mit 2GB?

Also zumindest für den 5700 non XT Nachfolger würde ich auch mit 8GB rechnen wollen! die 12 der XT wären natürlich schön... aber 6GB???


----------



## Gurdi (22. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja sowas ähnliches ging mir auch durch den Kopf... die 5700 non XT hatte immerhin auch 8GB... warum hier so ein harter Schnitt gemacht werden sollte, erschliesst sich mir nicht und wirft Fragen auf in Richtung: 6600(XT)/6500(XT) gibts die dann wie du vermutest mit 4GB und das Spar-Brötchen mit 2GB?
> 
> Also zumindest für den 5700 non XT Nachfolger würde ich auch mit 8GB rechnen wollen! die 12 der XT wären natürlich schön... aber 6GB???


Mining.


----------



## Linmoum (22. März 2021)

Time Spy ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel, irgendwas muss da im Hintergrund massiv Performance kosten. Bei RTSS weiß ich, dass das ordentlich Punkte kostet wenn es läuft. Aber ich komm selbst mit 2.7GHz bei der 6900XT (+2124MHz FT1) nicht einmal annähernd auf >=21000 Punkte. Da ist idR bei ~20500 Schluss. Also realer Takt, die 2.7GHz sind nicht nur das, was eingestellt ist. Die liegen auch an.

Duvar scheint mit dem Setting, mit dem er >21000 Graphics in Time Spy schafft, dafür ja "nur" auf rund 11100 in Port Royale zu kommen. Bei mir ist's genau umgekehrt. Das, womit ich nur ~20500 in Time Spy schaffe, bringt mir in Port Royale dafür 11700 Punkte. Verstehe wer will.


----------



## Gurdi (22. März 2021)

Ihr müsstet die Scores dann mal vergleichen. TS 1&2 unterscheiden sich stark.


----------



## Duvar (23. März 2021)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Time Spy ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel, irgendwas muss da im Hintergrund massiv Performance kosten. Bei RTSS weiß ich, dass das ordentlich Punkte kostet wenn es läuft. Aber ich komm selbst mit 2.7GHz bei der 6900XT (+2124MHz FT1) nicht einmal annähernd auf >=21000 Punkte. Da ist idR bei ~20500 Schluss. Also realer Takt, die 2.7GHz sind nicht nur das, was eingestellt ist. Die liegen auch an.
> 
> Duvar scheint mit dem Setting, mit dem er >21000 Graphics in Time Spy schafft, dafür ja "nur" auf rund 11100 in Port Royale zu kommen. Bei mir ist's genau umgekehrt. Das, womit ich nur ~20500 in Time Spy schaffe, bringt mir in Port Royale dafür 11700 Punkte. Verstehe wer will.


Port Royal geht im Vergleich länger und heizt dementsprechend mehr, mir bricht da die Performance am Ende ein. Muss es aber mal erneut testen mit den neuen Settings.

Edit:

Hab mal ein Lauf gemacht mit den Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hab noch paar Tests gemacht, bin definitiv an dem Punkt angekommen, wo ich Temp limitiert bin mit der Referenzkarte, aber immerhin 21.4k im TS geknackt und auch die 11.15k+ im PR.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. März 2021)

Golem hat dann auch mal zum Thema Low Level API in Bezug auf AMD und nVidia abgeschrieben:

https://www.golem.de/news/grafikkarten-nvidia-hat-k-ein-low-level-problem-2103-155125.html


----------



## Pascal3366 (23. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt bin ich auch dabei 

Wie schlage ich mich? 

Hier nochmal der normale Time Spy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier einmal Port Royal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD Treiber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MPT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (23. März 2021)

Für mich nutzlos ohne Hintergrund wie Wattman oder MPT Einstellungen.


----------



## Pascal3366 (23. März 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Für mich nutzlos ohne Hintergrund wie Wattman oder MPT Einstellungen.


achso moment werde ich noch ergänzen

Edit: ergänzt.


----------



## Dudelll (23. März 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> achso moment werde ich noch ergänzen
> 
> Edit: ergänzt.


Falls du die 480W PL wirklich ausnutzen willst sollte da noch ein gutes Stück mehr gehen. Zumindest der TS Score ist recht "niedrig" dafür. Scheinst zumindest da also im Takt oder TDC Limit zu hängen. Könnt aber auch an dem niedrigen Min-Takt liegen das die Score da nicht wirklich hoch gehen will.


----------



## Pascal3366 (23. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Falls du die 480W PL wirklich ausnutzen willst sollte da noch ein gutes Stück mehr gehen. Zumindest der TS Score ist recht "niedrig" dafür. Scheinst zumindest da also im Takt oder TDC Limit zu hängen. Könnt aber auch an dem niedrigen Min-Takt liegen das die Score da nicht wirklich hoch gehen will.


ok  danke 480w wäre das maximum was das pcb kann.

Werde da nochmal ein bissel rumsspielen.

Meine Karte steckt allerdings momentan im unteren PCI-E Slot, ist eventuell etwas suboptimal.

Leider sind im oberen die Klemmen des Rams im weg.

Aktuell warte ich noch auf eine Vorrichtung zur vertikalen GPU Montage von Phanteks.

Werde die Graka dann vertikal einbauen und mit einem Riser Kabel mit dem ersten Slot verbinden. Eventuell wird dadurch die Leistung verbessert.

Ich finde allerdings für Luftkühlung sind die Ergebnisse gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## DARPA (23. März 2021)

Zum Vergleich, dass hatte ich Sonntag erst gepostet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2720 MHz Max / 2000 MHz Min
450 W / 400 A
glatte Taktlinie 

TS/TSE gibts dann auch ein paar mehr points als bei dir.


----------



## Pascal3366 (23. März 2021)

Hab gerade nochmal recherchiert das Power Limit meiner Karte liegt anscheinend bei 480w.

Werde ich mal testen.

Habe gerade mal meine Signatur aktualisiert


----------



## Dudelll (23. März 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Hab gerade nochmal recherchiert das Power Limit meiner Karte liegt anscheinend bei 480w.
> 
> Werde ich mal testen.



Du bist mit den Einstellungen die du oben gepostet hast schon über 480W:

MPT 420W + 15% PL im Treiber = 483W + 40W für Ram etc. = 523W

Das wird die Karte zwar vermutlich nicht verbraten haben bei den Settings, aber das PL ist nicht der limitierende Faktor bei dir (Würde ich zumindest vermuten, weil der Score mMn. höher sein sollte bzw. könnte wenn die Karte sich da wirklich schon 500W genehmigt hat).


----------



## Pascal3366 (23. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Du bist mit den Einstellungen die du oben gepostet hast schon über 480W:
> 
> MPT 420W + 15% PL im Treiber = 483W + 40W für Ram etc. = 523W
> 
> Das wird die Karte zwar vermutlich nicht verbraten haben bei den Settings, aber das PL ist nicht der limitierende Faktor bei dir (Würde ich zumindest vermuten, weil der Score mMn. höher sein sollte bzw. könnte wenn die Karte sich da wirklich schon 500W genehmigt hat).


Mh ok.

Könnte es am PCI-E Slot liegen?

Sind zwar beides PCI-E 4.0 X16 Slots aber ich denke nur der obere ist direkt mit der CPU verbunden.

Die Klemmen von den RAM Slots kollidieren mit der Backplate der GPU, daher habe ich sie aktuell noch im unteren Slot bis ich ein Riser Kabel und GPU Mount habe.


----------



## Gurdi (23. März 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich, dass hatte ich Sonntag erst gepostet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit knapp 11500 hast du schon RT Leistung einer 3080er, da kannst du dich absolut nicht beschweren.


----------



## Dudelll (23. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit knapp 11500 hast du schon RT Leistung einer 3080er, da kannst du dich absolut nicht beschweren.


Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte das PR quasi nur rt testet und nicht wie richtige Spiele rt und rasterisierung simultan.

Zumindest glaub ich nicht das der Vorsprung der 3080 in Spielen mit RT nur von der nicht vorhandenen Optimierung auf Navi kommt, sondern die 3080 in rt einfach stärker ist, auch wenn sich das nicht so deutlich in PR widerspiegelt.


----------



## Gurdi (23. März 2021)

PR ist Hybrid.Das passt schon von der Bewertung, in WDL skaliert das quasi gleich.


----------



## panthex (23. März 2021)

Kleines Update von mir zur defekten 6800XT:

Alternate hat sich einfach noch gar nicht wieder gemeldet. Habe heute dem Sapphire Support geschrieben, ob die eine Idee haben oder etwas machen können. Eventuell die Karte ja auch gegen die entsprechenden Kosten zu reparieren.

Bin gespannt was von denen kommt, gehe aber eher von einer Antwort aus: Garantie und Gewährleistung wird über den Händler abgewickelt, wir können da leider nichts tun. Weshalb ich mich dann aber fragen würde, warum die überhaupt noch ein Support-Team haben und deren Kontakt ausgeschrieben wird.

Aber vielleicht überraschen sie mich ja auch positiv


----------



## Dudelll (23. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Kleines Update von mir zur defekten 6800XT:
> 
> Alternate hat sich einfach noch gar nicht wieder gemeldet. Habe heute dem Sapphire Support geschrieben, ob die eine Idee haben oder etwas machen können. Eventuell die Karte ja auch gegen die entsprechenden Kosten zu reparieren.
> 
> ...


Schreib Alternate mal auf Twitter an oder generell über social media per direkt Nachricht.

Hab auch mal fast 2 Wochen keinerlei Antwort auf Mails bekommen und Hotline war durchgehend Warteschleife, aber über Twitter waren se wirklich flott und hilfreich.


----------



## Pascal3366 (23. März 2021)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand Probleme mit Green Hell? Bei mir läuft das Spiel sehr unflüssig.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. März 2021)

@Gurdi

Kommen noch welche, oder gar viele RX 6700 XT die nächsten Tage / Wochen
und was hast mit der Pulse gemacht
Bräuchte eine  )


----------



## Xaphyr (23. März 2021)

> Radeon RX 6600 XT soll im April erscheinen


https://www.golem.de/news/rdna2-gra...-xt-soll-im-april-erscheinen-2103-155124.html

Und was neues vom Igörchen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=185x0VJd7z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und kurz etwas OT in eigener Sache: Hat jemand von euch AC: Origins gespielt? Idealerweise noch einen der Nachfolger? Dann kann er mir hier vielleicht weiterhelfen: https://tinyurl.com/y2nuftbk


----------



## panthex (24. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Alternate hat sich einfach noch gar nicht wieder gemeldet.



Antwort kam heute rein:
"Bezüglich Ihres Anliegens müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass der Garantieanspruch erlöscht, sobald die Grafikkarte umgebaut wird."


----------



## Dudelll (24. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Antwort kam heute rein:
> "Bezüglich Ihres Anliegens müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass der Garantieanspruch erlöscht, sobald die Grafikkarte umgebaut wird."



Frag nochmal an wie es denn mit Gewährleistung aussieht.


----------



## panthex (24. März 2021)

Exakt das habe ich auch sofort gedacht. Von Garantie redet ja kein Mensch, sondern von Gewährleistung, auch noch innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate, sprich der Händler in der Pflicht.

Ganz ehrlich: Ich glaub die haben einfach keine Lust...


----------



## Dudelll (24. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Exakt das habe ich auch sofort gedacht. Von Garantie redet ja kein Mensch, sondern von Gewährleistung, auch noch innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate, sprich der Händler in der Pflicht.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: Ich glaub die haben einfach keine Lust...


Haben die auch nicht. Kann natürlich sein das die aus der Gewährleistung auch irgendwie raus kommen, aber es wird schon einen Grund haben warum sie von Garantie reden.


----------



## Methusalem (24. März 2021)

Jetzt mal abseits panthexs Falls: Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste, wen man herstellerseits kontaktieren könnte, wenn ein Händler sich querstellt?


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Frag nochmal an wie es denn mit Gewährleistung aussieht.


Genau das.

Kundenansprüche erst einmal auf die Herstellergarantie abzuwälzen ist der älteste Trick aus dem kleinen Einzelhändler-Handbuch.

Ansonsten bleibt es aber dabei: In den ersten sechs Monaten muss der Händler nachweisen, das du den Defekt verursacht hast, in den 18 Monaten danach musst du nachweisen, dass er schon bei Kauf vorhanden war.
Ein Umrüstung des Kühlers führt jedoch nicht zwingend zum Versterben der Grafikkarte, also erlischt damit auch nicht zwingend die Gewährleistung.


----------



## Duvar (24. März 2021)

Wen mögt ihr am meisten in den Top 20 Charts?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal3366 (24. März 2021)

Ich habe jetzt die GPU mit dem Riser Kabel vertikal eingebaut.

Leider bekomme ich jetzt weniger Punkte als vorher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methusalem (24. März 2021)

Wieviel Punkte wären dir denn lieb?


----------



## Xaphyr (24. März 2021)

Bencht ihr noch, oder spielt ihr schon?


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wen mögt ihr am meisten in den Top 20 Charts?^^


Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## panthex (24. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kundenansprüche erst einmal auf die Herstellergarantie abzuwälzen ist der älteste Trick aus dem kleinen Einzelhändler-Handbuch.



Ich habe auch eine Antwort von Sapphire nun erhalten:

"Die Information, das wir bei Kühlerwechseln und Umbau von Karten kulant sind, ist leider - woher das auch immer ursprünglich stammen sollte - leider falsch. Jeglicher Umbau unserer Hardware führt dazu, dass wir die Ware vom Großhändler nicht mehr annehmen, sofern der Umbau bemerkt wird...
Abseits davon, dass wir Endkunden gegenüber keine gesetzlichen Verpflichtungen haben, nehmen wir solcherart modifizierte Ware leider auch nicht auf Kulanz an. Wir hatte leider in der Vergangenheit schon des Öfteren Fälle, in denen ein solcher Umbau den Defekt erst verursacht hat und wir lehnen seither leider jegliche modifizierte Ware als RMA Fall ab."

Kann ich auch nur nochmal sagen, vertraut bitte nicht der Recherche von irgendwelchen News-Seiten.
Sieht man hier leider, dass die Informationen von ComputerBase schlichtweg falsch sind.
Und für mich ist Sapphire damit, ursprünglich mein Non-Plus-Ultra bei AMD-Karten, gestorben.



Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die GPU mit dem Riser Kabel vertikal eingebaut.
> 
> Leider bekomme ich jetzt weniger Punkte als vorher.



Ist das denn ein PCIe 4.0 Riser Cable? Oder viel mehr läuft Deine Karte auf PCIe 4.0?
Ansonsten verlierst Du gerade in synthetischen Benchmarks tatsächlich etwas Leistung.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. März 2021)

Das sagte ich ja von Anfang an schon. ABER! du solltest bei Alternate definitiv nachhaken. Wie @Mahoy schon sagte, die wälzen gerade ihre Gewährleistungspflicht auf die Garantie ab.


----------



## drstoecker (24. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wen mögt ihr am meisten in den Top 20 Charts?^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bench-Gott!!!


----------



## Gurdi (24. März 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Kommen noch welche, oder gar viele RX 6700 XT die nächsten Tage / Wochen
> und was hast mit der Pulse gemacht
> Bräuchte eine  )


Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, generell sehen die Mengen nicht übel aus.
Die Puls habe ich noch, gebe ich entweder an einen interessierten ab oder schicke Sie zurück.


----------



## blautemple (24. März 2021)

Ihr könnt ja mal reinschauen:





						[PCGH-Community-Benchmarks] Borderlands 3 (GPU)
					

Borderlands 3 - "Sanctuary"     Engine: Unreal Engine 4 im optimierten Gewand (Direct X 12) Besonderheiten: Von Hand optimiert, sehr gute Performance Detaileinstellungen: Maximal, native Renderauflösung Benchmarkszene: GPU-lastiges Innenareal DRM-Plattform: Steam oder Epic Savegame lässt sich...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Wenn das Ganze einigermaßen ankommt, werde ich noch mehr Titel aus dem GPU Parcour umsetzen.


----------



## czk666 (24. März 2021)

Ich habe im wattman die Spannung jetzt auf 900 mv gesenkt. Den vram um 100 erhöht und fast Timing an. Das Power target auf 15+. 

Läuft alles so weit nur im Hardware Monitor zeigt er mir an dass meine Spannung weiterhin über 1000 liegt. 

Und bei hoher Auslastung liegt der Verbrauch bei 220 Watt.


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja mal reinschauen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cyberbug könntest du mal noch mit reinnehmen.


czk666 schrieb:


> Ich habe im wattman die Spannung jetzt auf 900 mv gesenkt. Den vram um 100 erhöht und fast Timing an. Das Power target auf 15+.
> 
> Läuft alles so weit nur im Hardware Monitor zeigt er mir an dass meine Spannung weiterhin über 1000 liegt.
> 
> Und bei hoher Auslastung liegt der Verbrauch bei 220 Watt.


Das ist normal.


----------



## DARPA (25. März 2021)

Hab gestern zum ersten Mal Horizon Zero Dawn gestartet. 

Ist ja echt ein Traum, wie gut dieses Game läuft.  Nicht den Hauch von Tearing oder sonstiges Gezuppel, sondern richtig smoothe Frameausgabe und nen super crispy Bild. Läuft in 5K mit 80% resolution scaling mit locked 60 fps.


Was mir generell in den 3 Monaten mit der 6900XT über viele verschiedene Games aufgefallen ist, dass reduzieren von Grafikdetails kaum nen Performanceunterschied bringt. Die Leistung skaliert fast nur über die Auflösung. Man könnte fast sagen, max. Details kann man immer mitnehmen.


----------



## Dudelll (25. März 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hab gestern zum ersten Mal Horizon Zero Dawn gestartet.
> 
> Ist ja echt ein Traum, wie gut dieses Game läuft.  Nicht den Hauch von Tearing oder sonstiges Gezuppel, sondern richtig smoothe Frameausgabe und nen super crispy Bild. Läuft in 5K mit 80% resolution scaling mit locked 60 fps.


Bin ich auch grad noch mit beschäftigt, spielt sich echt deutlich angenehmer mit der 6900 als mit meiner alten Vega. (Ok Vega hat bei dem Spiel aber auch echt so seine Probleme^^)


----------



## czk666 (25. März 2021)

Auf die angegebene Watt Zahl muss man 40 Watt raufrechnen, richtig?


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2021)

czk666 schrieb:


> Auf die angegebene Watt Zahl muss man 40 Watt raufrechnen, richtig?


Je nach Modell 30-40.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. März 2021)

AMD veröffentlicht Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 21.3.1 - Hardwareluxx
					

Tägliche IT-News, Testberichte über Notebooks, Smartphones, Prozessoren, Grafikkarten und anderen Komponenten rund um PC-Hardware für Profis und Gamer.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## LordEliteX (25. März 2021)

Taugt der interne Stress Test was? 
Beim TS und co. habe ich einen höheren Verbrauch.


----------



## Tekkla (25. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> AMD veröffentlicht Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 21.3.1 - Hardwareluxx
> 
> 
> Tägliche IT-News, Testberichte über Notebooks, Smartphones, Prozessoren, Grafikkarten und anderen Komponenten rund um PC-Hardware für Profis und Gamer.
> ...



Ist jetzt nix Neues oder so. Läuft bei mir schon seit dem 10.03.2021




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal3366 (25. März 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Ich seh grade, die 6800 XT Liquid Devil gibts für 1399€ bei MF. @Gurdi wäre das nicht auch was für dich zum Testen?


genau so teuer wie meine 6900 XT Red Devil Wtf


----------



## Xaphyr (25. März 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nix Neues oder so. Läuft bei mir schon seit dem 10.03.2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jau, dito, jetzt isser aber offiziell. Und wir zwo sind ja auch nicht das Maß aller Dinge.


----------



## drstoecker (25. März 2021)

Bei amd gabs heute keinen drop!


----------



## Tekkla (25. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Und wir zwo sind ja auch nicht das Maß aller Dinge.


Meh! Und ich hatte mich sooooo gefreut!


----------



## Linmoum (25. März 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Bei amd gabs heute keinen drop!


Gab's gegen 18:47 mit 500x 6900XT laut Bot im Luxx.


----------



## sifusanders (25. März 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Bei amd gabs heute keinen drop!


doch so 18:35


----------



## Xaphyr (25. März 2021)

Und was genau hat das jetzt mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun, bzw. was soll uns das Ganze sagen?


----------



## drstoecker (25. März 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> doch so 18:35


Bis 18uhr hatte ich geguckt!


----------



## sifusanders (25. März 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Bis 18uhr hatte ich geguckt!


sorry


----------



## czk666 (26. März 2021)

Ich habe im wattman bischen rumgespielt. (Bei voller Auslastung) Nur wenn ich das Power target auf - 8 Stelle, ist mein maximaler Verbrauch ca 185 Watt. Die Spannung welche ich einstelle macht da irgendwie überhaupt keinen Unterschied?
Bei maximalen PT habe ich ca 220 Watt Verbrauch und die fps sind dann allerdings auch kaum höher. +-3/4 fps.


----------



## Tekkla (26. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0NZ0 (26. März 2021)

Knapp 40% Rabatt ist doch echt gutes Angebot.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. März 2021)

*Zählt eifrig an seinen Fingern ab* Nur noch das Doppelte, statt des Dreifachen! Das ist ja blanker Wahnsinn! Man muss sich an den Kopf fassen vor schier nie endender Fassungslosigkeit! Ok ok, bin schon still. Geht auch wieder.


----------



## Rolk (26. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> *Zählt eifrig an seinen Fingern ab* Nur noch das Doppelte, statt des Dreifachen! Das ist ja blanker Wahnsinn! Man muss sich an den Kopf fassen vor schier nie endender Fassungslosigkeit! Ok ok, bin schon still. Geht auch wieder.


Man muss es auch nicht schlechter machen als es ohnehin schon ist. Für so ein Drei-Lüfter-Design hättest du auch in normalen Zeiten sicherlich 600 € gezahlt.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. März 2021)

Das ist wohl wahr, das wären dann etwa 25% Aufschlag. Aber über 70% sind einfach heftig...



Meine Variante des Backside Coolings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bringt einen ~10°C kühleren Hotspot. Ist dieses Pad gepaart mit diesem Heatsink.


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das ist wohl wahr, das wären dann etwa 25% Aufschlag. Aber über 70% sind einfach heftig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauber, nicht übel. Welches Pad hast du verwendet?


----------



## Xaphyr (26. März 2021)

Öhm... Pad und Heatsink sind klickbar. Ich werd die mal unterstreichen, damit man das besser erkennen kann...


----------



## DARPA (26. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sauber, nicht übel. Welches Pad hast du verwendet?


Guck mal genau, er hat beides verlinkt


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2021)

Hast du das Pad gefaltet?


----------



## Xaphyr (26. März 2021)

Nein, war ein ganz braves und umgängliches Pad, gab keinen Grund es zu falten! 
Spaß, hab das Pad einfach bündig unter den Kühler geklebt (hat beides 100x100), das haftet recht gut, wenn es angedrückt wurde, und das Ganze dann auf die Backplate gedrückt. Wieso, hättest du es gefaltet? Und wenn ja, warum? Ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob das dann noch passen würde bei mir, ich hab noch etwa 3mm zum Dark Rock Pro 4.


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2021)

Hast du keinen Kontakt zum Rücken der GPU?
Oder hat die Merc eine durchgehende BP?


----------



## czk666 (26. März 2021)

Wenn man die temp so leicht kühler bekommt wieso bauen die sowas nicht von Werk her drauf?

Und wenn du noch ein zweites daneben packst?


----------



## Xaphyr (26. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du keinen Kontakt zum Rücken der GPU?
> Oder hat die Merc eine durchgehende BP?


Sie hat keinen Ausschnitt im Bereich der GPU, falls du das meinst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





czk666 schrieb:


> Wenn man die temp so leicht kühler bekommt wieso bauen die sowas nicht von Werk her drauf?
> 
> Und wenn du noch ein zweites daneben packst?


Weil das von Werk aus dann nicht Standard bei allen Usern passen würde, nehme ich mal an. Ok, die XFX wird aufgrund der Länge bei einigen nicht passen, damit gehen die schon ein Risiko ein, aber zum CPU Kühler hin ist der Platz doch sehr spezifisch.

Ich hatte zuerst auch überlegt, einen über die ganze Karte zu setzen, aber der Rest der Karte wird nicht sonderlich heiß. Und je länger die Finnen, desto schwerer da Luft durchzubekommen.


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2021)

Ok jetzt hab ich es geschnallt


----------



## Onkel-Rick (26. März 2021)

Geil.
Würde der Spaß auch funktionieren wenn man eine


Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das ist wohl wahr, das wären dann etwa 25% Aufschlag. Aber über 70% sind einfach heftig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geil, würde der Spaß auch funktionieren wenn man eine offene Backplate hätte?
Man müsste wahrscheinlich nur mehrere Pads nehmen um dieses "Loch" zu überbrücken.


Drehen dann auch die Lüfter langsamer? Oder visiert die Lüftersteuerung nicht den Hotspot an?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Xaphyr (26. März 2021)

Meine Lüfter laufen ohnehin mit max. 800 rpm. Aber mein Hotspot tingelt jetzt halt bei ~74°C rum, statt vorher bei ~84°C.

Im Falle eines GPU Auschnittes in der Backplate würde ich persönlich mal mit etwas Styropor, Filz oder ähnlichem ermitteln, wieviel Höhenunterschied zur Backplate herrscht und für den Bereich ein kleines, dickeres Pad kaufen. Dann in das Pad für drumherum ein Loch dafür schneiden. Dann erst das Pad auf den Kühler drücken, danach das Pad für die GPU und schließlich das Ganze auf die Karte drücken.


----------



## czk666 (26. März 2021)

Meine Karte bleibt eh sehr kühl und leise. Weiß nicht ob mir das Experiment soviel bringen würde.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. März 2021)

Kann man schlecht vorhersagen, da dein Technotop wahrscheinlich ein völlig anderes ist als meines. Aber ich für meinen Teil war echt überrascht, dass es nochmal so viel bringt und ich hatte Spaß am basteln und "minmaxen".  Und für rund 16€ macht man ja nicht viel falsch, selbst wenn es nur um die 5°C bringen würde.


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2021)

@Xaphyr  Du hast mich wieder zum Basteln animiert, meinen HTPC endlich mal den defekten Lüfter ausgetauscht, nun sorgen zwei NF A 12 endlich wieder für Silentbetrieb im Wohnzimmer. Das Ding ist echt ein kleines Kraftpaket und nur mit Referenzteilen von AMD absolut unhörbar. Wer hätte das mal für möglich gehalten.

LM ist bestellt und an Ostern ist die Strix LC reif und wird endlich auf Ihr Endstadium gebracht 




Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Geil.
> Würde der Spaß auch funktionieren wenn man eine
> 
> Geil, würde der Spaß auch funktionieren wenn man eine offene Backplate hätte?
> ...



Ja geht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## openSUSE (27. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das ist wohl wahr, das wären dann etwa 25% Aufschlag. Aber über 70% sind einfach heftig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum 1,5mm Pad? Hätte da eher das 0,5mm Pad genommen.

Habe mit ISO Band auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne pusten/drücken die Lüfter viel mehr Luft an den Kühllamellen vorbei.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. März 2021)

Ganz einfach, weil ich das noch da hatte und ich zum reinen Testen kein neues bestellen wollte. Ich überlege aber, jetzt wo das so gut funktioniert, ob ich nicht eines in 0,5mm mit 12W/mK (statt das Bisherige mit 1,5mm und 5W/mK) nehme. Auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht glaube, dass das noch viel bringt, die Temps werden anfangs vielleicht schneller durchgegeben, wenn die Karte mal warm ist, wirds nicht mehr viel Unterschied  machen. Mal sehen...

Was sehen wir da auf deinem Bild? Hast du den oberen Teil der Lamellen nach außen isoliert, damit der Luftdruck weiter zum PCB durchwandern kann? Hast du auch mal den Unterschied gemessen?


----------



## ATIR290 (27. März 2021)

Wer ausser unser Lieber Gurdi hat bereits eine RX 6700 XT- Pulse
und kann dazu einfach etwas sagen.
Wäre toll wenns klappen sollte!


----------



## Duvar (27. März 2021)

Hab auch über den WLP Mod nachgedacht, hab aber Angst da was auf den Chiprücken zu "drücken" bzw anzubringen, sieht mir sehr verletzlich aus da hinter dem Chip, oder lasst ihr diesen Part frei? Nicht das ich was falsch verstehe.


----------



## elmobank (27. März 2021)

Ich habe heute beim Kumpel eine RX6700XT Referenzdesign von AMD verbaut, dabei bin ich auf eine merkwürdige Hürde gestoßen, evtl. kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen:

Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte x470 Aorus Ultra Gaming Rev 1.0 mit einem Ryzen 7 2700 - betrieben wurde das System mit einer RX590 und die GPU sollte getauscht werden - Glück hatte ich auf der AMD Seite zum Launch, also sollte alles klappen können.... dachte ich....

Alte Karte raus, neue Karte rein und KEIN Bild - VGA DebugLED leuchtet. Also alte Karte wieder rein, vorsichtshalber das Bios von F6 (Auslieferung) auf F60 (aktuelles) geflasht und wieder getestet - selbes Problem (egal ob HDMI oder Displayport). 
Selbes Bild ist mit meiner RX6900XT in dem PC, auf meinem B550 Board funktionieren beide Karten tadellos. Im PC mit dem x470 Board ist ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 750 Watt verbaut.

Evtl. hat hier noch jemand ne Idee, was helfen könnte?


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2021)

Cmos reset durchführen.


Duvar schrieb:


> Hab auch über den WLP Mod nachgedacht, hab aber Angst da was auf den Chiprücken zu "drücken" bzw anzubringen, sieht mir sehr verletzlich aus da hinter dem Chip, oder lasst ihr diesen Part frei? Nicht das ich was falsch verstehe.


Da kann nichts passieren, da sitzen lediglich ein paar Caps


----------



## Noel1987 (28. März 2021)

Ich habe aktuell eine 6900xt verbaut 
Natürlich wassergekühlt 

Auszuloten wie hoch alles takten kann ist schon echt langwierig 
Ich möchte ungerne auf 400 Watt gehen 
Das sinnigste ist wirklich die 290 Grenze 

Ich habe über den soc Undervoltet und erreiche bei 380 Watt im timespy 21000 Punkte 
Dafür sind die GPU Temperatur bei 55 Grad und die GPU junction bei 77
Bei 280 Watt sind es noch ca. 20000 aber bei nur noch 44 Grad GPU Temperatur und 60 Grad junction

In der Praxis macht das kaum noch ein unterschied 

Was getan wurde 
Takt bei 2400 min 2500 max 
Soc bei 1050mv 
vRAM 1125 MHz fast Timing
Spannung GPU nichts angefasst 

Jemand noch Tips wie ich noch vorgehen kann ?


----------



## Duvar (28. März 2021)

GPU Spannung senken im Wattman, prüfen bei welchem vram Takt du die beste Performance hast, dann schauen ob es mit noch weniger min/max soc Spannung läuft ( min zB 793mV und max auf bis zu 925-950mV falls möglich. Meiner läuft mit 981mv.


----------



## Noel1987 (28. März 2021)

Alles klar werde ich mir anschauen 
Nach testen ist der vRAM schon sehr gut 
Mit mehr vRAM kriege ich sogar weniger Punkte 
Laut igor kann man den RAM ja auf 2200 stellen aber das ist der größte Schwachsinn 
Bei 1152 MHz springt der GPU Takt sofort auf 500 
Weiß nicht wie er darauf kommt


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2021)

Ja über 1152 geht nicht. Vram muss man ausloten was da das Beste für eine ist.


----------



## big-maec (28. März 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ich habe heute beim Kumpel eine RX6700XT Referenzdesign von AMD verbaut, dabei bin ich auf eine merkwürdige Hürde gestoßen, evtl. kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen:
> 
> Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte x470 Aorus Ultra Gaming Rev 1.0 mit einem Ryzen 7 2700 - betrieben wurde das System mit einer RX590 und die GPU sollte getauscht werden - Glück hatte ich auf der AMD Seite zum Launch, also sollte alles klappen können.... dachte ich....
> 
> ...


Das Problem hatte ich auch unter Windows, geholfen hat: AMD Treiber von alter karte zuerst deinstallieren Karte tauschen und wieder installieren.


----------



## Noel1987 (28. März 2021)

@Gurdi 
Woran merke ich das der soc instabil wird ?
Ist auch der Unterschied zwischen min und max takt mit 100mhz notwendig?
Im spielt taktet die Karte so nicht unter 2400 mhz


----------



## elmobank (28. März 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch unter Windows, geholfen hat: AMD Treiber von alter karte zuerst deinstallieren Karte tauschen und wieder installieren.



Ich krieg ja nicht mal im Bios nen Bild... bei Windows wäre das ja erklärbar...


----------



## Noel1987 (28. März 2021)

Nicht das du durch das aktuellste BIOS den 2700x ausgesperrt hast
Ich glaube zwar nicht dran aber würde trotzdem Mal schauen


Edit 
Besser schaffe ich es nicht 
Auf jeden Fall für Benchmarks nicht 
Da ich im Limit von 300 Watt bleiben möchte denke ich das es ein guter Wert ist 
Vllt komme ich mit dem RAM Takt noch etwas höher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde mich jetzt noch an die spiele machen 
Glaube gesehen zu haben das man für jedes Spiel ein eigenes Profil speichern kann


----------



## Redrudi (28. März 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ich krieg ja nicht mal im Bios nen Bild... bei Windows wäre das ja erklärbar...


Wie gesagt, Bios resett mit Batterie oder Jumper.


----------



## Duvar (28. März 2021)

Was wäre eigentlich wenn man die Backplate der Ref.karte weglässt und die komplett mit Pads betoniert und komplett mit diesen Teilen besetzt: https://www.amazon.de/HSEAMALL-Aluminium-Kühlkörper-Kühler-Set-Heatsink/dp/B07XHKK319/ref=pd_sbs_6?pd_rd_w=UhYnp&pf_rd_p=a0a2bb41-2b9d-47ea-9dff-8a3ade3a13d6&pf_rd_r=HYESC40Z7AE47TJCQMPQ&pd_rd_r=cb412fa6-03f6-4500-b640-80125a3b5d01&pd_rd_wg=EFM4r&pd_rd_i=B07XHKK319&th=1

Würde das was bringen?


----------



## elmobank (28. März 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Nicht das du durch das aktuellste BIOS den 2700x ausgesperrt hast
> Ich glaube zwar nicht dran aber würde trotzdem Mal schauen
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, die CPU läuft ohne Probleme, sobald die alte RX590 eingestöpselt ist. Also an der CPU liegt es nicht, sondern wohl am Board/der Revision - mal wieder nen Gigabyte Biosproblem...


----------



## bath92 (28. März 2021)

@elmobank: In solchen Fällen würde ich zum DDU greifen. Mit der verbauten RX590 in den abgesicherten Modus booten, DDU starten und den Modus für den GPU-Wechsel auswählen. DDU entfernt anschließend alle alten Treiberleichen, säubert die Windows-Registry und fährt den PC anschließend herunter. Jetzt die RX590 gegen die neue Karte tauschen. Hatte beim wechsel von meiner GTX 780 zur R9 290 damals ein ähnliches Problem.

Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) V18.0.3.8


----------



## Dudelll (28. März 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ich krieg ja nicht mal im Bios nen Bild... bei Windows wäre das ja erklärbar...


Dumme Frage, aber mal andere ausgänge probiert ? Hatte mit DP zumindest schon öfter mal seltsame Probleme beim ersten Mal booten.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was wäre eigentlich wenn man die Backplate der Ref.karte weglässt und die komplett mit Pads betoniert und komplett mit diesen Teilen besetzt: https://www.amazon.de/HSEAMALL-Aluminium-Kühlkörper-Kühler-Set-Heatsink/dp/B07XHKK319/ref=pd_sbs_6?pd_rd_w=UhYnp&pf_rd_p=a0a2bb41-2b9d-47ea-9dff-8a3ade3a13d6&pf_rd_r=HYESC40Z7AE47TJCQMPQ&pd_rd_r=cb412fa6-03f6-4500-b640-80125a3b5d01&pd_rd_wg=EFM4r&pd_rd_i=B07XHKK319&th=1
> 
> Würde das was bringen?


Davon würde ich absehen. Die sind dann ja thermisch relativ isoliert voneinander, einzelne werden glühen, während andere, die gar nicht weit davon entfernt sind, "kalt" bleiben. Dann nimm doch lieber einen großen Strangkühlkörper für die ganze Länge, zB sowas hier: https://tinyurl.com/yvv99n82

Aber ich würde dir davon abraten. Nimm die Backplate einfach runter (die ist thermisch ohnehin nicht angebunden) und bau dir eine Konstruktion wie in meinem Beispiel. Der Rest der Karte ist nicht sehr warm und gut an den eigentlichen Kühler angebunden (da MAG sogar ein Zusammenhang bestehen ). Dazu kommen zwei Dinge: Zum einen, je größer dein Strangkühlkörper ist, desto träger reagiert er auf Temperaturveränderungen. Und zum anderen, je länger er ist, desto schwieriger bekommst du Luft durch die Rippen geblasen.


----------



## elmobank (28. März 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> @elmobank: In solchen Fällen würde ich zum DDU greifen. Mit der verbauten RX590 in den abgesicherten Modus booten, DDU starten und den Modus für den GPU-Wechsel auswählen. DDU entfernt anschließend alle alten Treiberleichen, säubert die Windows-Registry und fährt den PC anschließend herunter. Jetzt die RX590 gegen die neue Karte tauschen. Hatte beim wechsel von meiner GTX 780 zur R9 290 damals ein ähnliches Problem.
> 
> Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) V18.0.3.8



Vielen Dank für den Tipp, werde den auch ausprobieren, auch wenn sich mir nicht genau erschließt, warum ich selbst im Bios kein Bild erhalte - dort werden ja keine Treiber geladen, da dort alles über die Hardware realisiert wird...
Trotzdem eine Möglichkeit, die ich aisprobieren werde.



Dudelll schrieb:


> Dumme Frage, aber mal andere ausgänge probiert ? Hatte mit DP zumindest schon öfter mal seltsame Probleme beim ersten Mal booten.



Ja, die Ausgänge habe ich alle geprüft, es wird einfach kein Signal ausgegeben und die VGA Bios Debug LED leuchtet.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2021)

Hast du den CMOS probiert? Die Karten haben ein UEFI.


----------



## elmobank (28. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du den CMOS probiert? Die Karten haben ein UEFI.



Ja, den Biosreset hatte ich durchgeführt, hat leider nichts gebracht....


----------



## Duvar (28. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Davon würde ich absehen. Die sind dann ja thermisch relativ isoliert voneinander, einzelne werden glühen, während andere, die gar nicht weit davon entfernt sind, "kalt" bleiben. Dann nimm doch lieber einen großen Strangkühlkörper für die ganze Länge, zB sowas hier: https://tinyurl.com/yvv99n82
> 
> Aber ich würde dir davon abraten. Nimm die Backplate einfach runter (die ist thermisch ohnehin nicht angebunden) und bau dir eine Konstruktion wie in meinem Beispiel. Der Rest der Karte ist nicht sehr warm und gut an den eigentlichen Kühler angebunden (da MAG sogar ein Zusammenhang bestehen ). Dazu kommen zwei Dinge: Zum einen, je größer dein Strangkühlkörper ist, desto träger reagiert er auf Temperaturveränderungen. Und zum anderen, je länger er ist, desto schwieriger bekommst du Luft durch die Rippen geblasen.


Etwas zu lang der shice^^


----------



## big-maec (28. März 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ich krieg ja nicht mal im Bios nen Bild... bei Windows wäre das ja erklärbar...


Ist zufällig noch eine andere Grafikeinheit irgendwie verbaut(CPU) ?


----------



## elmobank (28. März 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Ist zufällig noch eine andere Grafikeinheit irgendwie verbaut(CPU) ?



Nein, leider nicht, ist nen Ryzen 2700...


----------



## Downsampler (28. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Etwas zu lang der shice^^


Keine Säge oder was?


----------



## Xaphyr (28. März 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Etwas zu lang der shice^^


Der Kühlkörper, den ich als Beispiel genommen habe (ich denke, deine Googleskills, oder notfalls eine Metallsäge werden dir da sicherlich weiterhelfen), oder mein Text (was deine Antwort irgendwie leicht impliziert)?


----------



## Duvar (28. März 2021)

Hab erstmal die Backplate weg und einen zusätzlichen Lüfter seitlich von der GPU verbaut, brachte 2°C^^
Mit Backplate sieht die Karte aber besser aus.


----------



## big-maec (29. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> LM ist bestellt und an Ostern ist die Strix LC reif und wird endlich auf Ihr Endstadium gebracht


Aber bitte mit Fotos und kleine Beschreibung was du gemacht hast. Bin neugierig. Überlege das bei der Devil auch mal auszuprobieren. Die hat ja zum Glück ein recht großes Quadratische Loch in der Backplate. Genügend Material müsste noch irgendwo herumliegen.


----------



## Downsampler (29. März 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ich habe heute beim Kumpel eine RX6700XT Referenzdesign von AMD verbaut, dabei bin ich auf eine merkwürdige Hürde gestoßen, evtl. kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen:
> 
> Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte x470 Aorus Ultra Gaming Rev 1.0 mit einem Ryzen 7 2700 - betrieben wurde das System mit einer RX590 und die GPU sollte getauscht werden - Glück hatte ich auf der AMD Seite zum Launch, also sollte alles klappen können.... dachte ich....
> 
> ...


Funktionierende Karte RX 590 rein, CMOS RESET durchführen, Windows starten, das Gigabyte EC FW update Tool (unter Utilities) herunterladen, beide BIOS Versionen F30 und F50 herunterladen, einen USB Stick mit FAT32 formatieren und dort BIOS F30 entpacken, Stick eintöpseln und im BIOS zuerst das BIOS auf Version F30 zurückflashen, NICHT DAS WINDOWS TOOL zum BIOS Flash verwenden, Optimized Defaults laden, Windows starten, das EC FW Update Tool laufen lassen, danach neu starten und nochmal BIOS Version F30 installieren (Begründung: nachdem das EC FW Update Tool gelaufen ist, wird beim nächsten Neustart das BACKUP BIOS aufgerufen, dieses sollte die gleiche Version wie das MAIN BIOS haben), danach wie oben BIOS Version F50 auf den Stick entpacken und einspielen (AB BIOS F50 wird das MAIN BIOS UND DAS BACKUP BIOS automatisch aktualisiert), Optimized Defaults laden, im BIOS evtl. noch vorhandene Profile löschen, Windows 10 starten, alle AMD Treiber und das RYZEN MASTER TOOL , falls vorhanden, komplett deinstallieren, aktuelle Chipsatz und Grafiktreiber herunterladen und speichern, abgesicherter Modus einstellen und neu starten, dann DDU laufen lassen und neu starten, danach ALLE Ordner auf Laufwerk C: suchen, die NICHT im Ordner C:\Windows\ drin sind und "AMD" oder "ATI" im Namen haben im Explorer LÖSCHEN (das wären c:\AMD, c:\programme\AMD, c:\programme(x86)\AMD, c:\[Benutzername]\AppData\Local\(AMD, AMD Common, ATI), c:\[Benutzername]\AppData\Roaming\AMD), DDU vergisst manche Ordner und behält noch Treiberreste von alten Treibern, danach Rechner herunterfahren und abschalten und die 6900XT einbauen, für jeden 8 PIN Anschluß an der Karte ein separates Kabel zum Netzteil legen und dort auf jeweils einen Anschluß für PCIe stöpseln, danach Rechner starten, CMOS RESET durchführen, danach die neuen Treiber installieren, erst den Chipsatztreiber und dann den Grafiktreiber.


----------



## Gurdi (29. März 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Aber bitte mit Fotos und kleine Beschreibung was du gemacht hast. Bin neugierig. Überlege das bei der Devil auch mal auszuprobieren. Die hat ja zum Glück ein recht großes Quadratische Loch in der Backplate. Genügend Material müsste noch irgendwo herumliegen.


Ich bemühe mich.MitPech verbringe ich Ostern im Krankenhaus


----------



## Gast1666645802 (29. März 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Alles klar werde ich mir anschauen
> Nach testen ist der vRAM schon sehr gut
> Mit mehr vRAM kriege ich sogar weniger Punkte
> Laut igor kann man den RAM ja auf 2200 stellen aber das ist der größte Schwachsinn
> ...


Das ging exakt so lange, bis AMD den Treiber wieder dicht gemacht hat. Beschwere Dich bitte bei den Freunden in Toronto. Die Chinesen, die das Secure BIOS ausgehebelt haben, lachen da leider nur drüber, der Normaluser hat das Nachsehen.


----------



## elmobank (29. März 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Funktionierende Karte RX 590 rein, CMOS RESET durchführen, Windows starten, das Gigabyte EC FW update Tool (unter Utilities) herunterladen, beide BIOS Versionen F30 und F50 herunterladen, einen USB Stick mit FAT32 formatieren und dort BIOS F30 entpacken, Stick eintöpseln und im BIOS zuerst das BIOS auf Version F30 zurückflashen, NICHT DAS WINDOWS TOOL zum BIOS Flash verwenden, Optimized Defaults laden, Windows starten, das EC FW Update Tool laufen lassen, danach neu starten und nochmal BIOS Version F30 installieren (Begründung: nachdem das EC FW Update Tool gelaufen ist, wird beim nächsten Neustart das BACKUP BIOS aufgerufen, dieses sollte die gleiche Version wie das MAIN BIOS haben), danach wie oben BIOS Version F50 auf den Stick entpacken und einspielen (AB BIOS F50 wird das MAIN BIOS UND DAS BACKUP BIOS automatisch aktualisiert), Optimized Defaults laden, im BIOS evtl. noch vorhandene Profile löschen, Windows 10 starten, alle AMD Treiber und das RYZEN MASTER TOOL , falls vorhanden, komplett deinstallieren, aktuelle Chipsatz und Grafiktreiber herunterladen und speichern, abgesicherter Modus einstellen und neu starten, dann DDU laufen lassen und neu starten, danach ALLE Ordner auf Laufwerk C: suchen, die NICHT im Ordner C:\Windows\ drin sind und "AMD" oder "ATI" im Namen haben im Explorer LÖSCHEN (das wären c:\AMD, c:\programme\AMD, c:\programme(x86)\AMD, c:\[Benutzername]\AppData\Local\(AMD, AMD Common, ATI), c:\[Benutzername]\AppData\Roaming\AMD), DDU vergisst manche Ordner und behält noch Treiberreste von alten Treibern, danach Rechner herunterfahren und abschalten und die 6900XT einbauen, für jeden 8 PIN Anschluß an der Karte ein separates Kabel zum Netzteil legen und dort auf jeweils einen Anschluß für PCIe stöpseln, danach Rechner starten, CMOS RESET durchführen, danach die neuen Treiber installieren, erst den Chipsatztreiber und dann den Grafiktreiber.



Vielen Dank für die Anleitung, leider hat es auch keine Besserung gebracht...
Das Board verweigert die Funktion mit der RX6700XT und der RX6900XT.
Über 3 Stunden alles mögliche versucht - ich würde das Board am liebsten rausnehmen und zerbrechen... voll nervig.
Mal schauen, ob Gigabyte sich dazu meldet - wohl wieder dann "nicht reproduzierbar" oder ähnliches. Wenn das wieder so kommt, werde ich kein Gigabyte mehr verbauen oder empfehlen - zu viele Fehler...

Mal schauen, was mein Kumpel nun da machen möchte - habe ihm schin angeboten, dass mein B550 bald frei wird, wenn ich den WaKü auf meine RX6900XT schnalle - wird aber erst übernächste Woche was, frühstens...
Apropos WaKü, hat schon jemand den Block von Alphacool ausprobiert - wenn ja taugt et was? Spekuliere da auf die Acetalvariante.


----------



## panthex (29. März 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Anleitung, leider hat es auch keine Besserung gebracht...
> Das Board verweigert die Funktion mit der RX6700XT und der RX6900XT.
> Über 3 Stunden alles mögliche versucht - ich würde das Board am liebsten rausnehmen und zerbrechen... voll nervig.
> Mal schauen, ob Gigabyte sich dazu meldet - wohl wieder dann "nicht reproduzierbar" oder ähnliches. Wenn das wieder so kommt, werde ich kein Gigabyte mehr verbauen oder empfehlen - zu viele Fehler...
> ...


Starten mit der 590 und PCIe Lane fix auf 3.0 einstellen.
6700 und 6900 sind beides PCIe 4.0 Karten. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Problem da liegt.


----------



## drstoecker (29. März 2021)

@elmobank
Haste mal ein anderes Display Kabel versucht? Mein 1 Jahr altes dp Kabel hat auch heute das zeitliche gesegnet. Die Teile vertragen das ständige an/abgestöpsel nicht auf dem benchtable. Hatte vorher schon mit bestimmten Karten mucken gemacht.

es gibt auch wieder einen neuen treiber

https://www.amd.com/en/support/grap.../amd-radeon-6800-series/amd-radeon-rx-6800-xt


----------



## elmobank (30. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Starten mit der 590 und PCIe Lane fix auf 3.0 einstellen.
> 6700 und 6900 sind beides PCIe 4.0 Karten. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Problem da liegt.



Das Bios resetten sich sofort, nachdem die neue Karte drin ist - fällt sogar auf das Backup Bios zurück.
Damit ist jede Einstellung hinfällig.



drstoecker schrieb:


> @elmobank
> Haste mal ein anderes Display Kabel versucht? Mein 1 Jahr altes dp Kabel hat auch heute das zeitliche gesegnet. Die Teile vertragen das ständige an/abgestöpsel nicht auf dem benchtable. Hatte vorher schon mit bestimmten Karten mucken gemacht.
> 
> es gibt auch wieder einen neuen treiber
> ...



Ich habe schon 8 Kabel getestet, die an anderen Geräten vorher und nachher funktioniert haben. An dem Kabel liegt es also auch nicht...
Da ich nicht mal ins Windows komme, ist der Treiber leider auch irrelevant...


----------



## Xaphyr (30. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (30. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



An der RX6700XT liegt es auch nicht, die funktioniert mit allen Ausgabeports auf meinem B550 Board (von Asus) einwandfrei.

Ticket an Gigabyte ist raus, mal schauen was die noch so vorschlagen...


----------



## Xaphyr (30. März 2021)

Ach sooo, einzeln funktioniert alles, nur eben miteinander nicht? Entschuldige, das muss mir entgangen sein. Wie kurios ist DAS denn?!


----------



## Noel1987 (30. März 2021)

@elmobank 
Der Block ist super 
Habe ihn aber direkt verbaut ohne die Karte Stock zu nutzen 
Die acetal soll nochmal optimiert sein 
Meine Temperatur liegt bei 41 Grad in spielen bei einem Takt von 2550 MHz 
Bei ca 200 Watt eine GPU junction von +9 Grad 
Bei 300 Watt eine junction von + 13 Grad 
Bei 400 Watt eine junction von + 22 Grad 
Wie du siehst arbeitet der Block bis ca. 320 Watt sehr effektiv ab dann wird er aber leider etwas überfordert 
Ich hab mir mein Limit bei 300 Watt gesetzt und dafür soc und gfx Spannung Undervoltet 
Das ist mit dem Block gut zu kühlen


----------



## elmobank (30. März 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> @elmobank
> Der Block ist super
> Habe ihn aber direkt verbaut ohne die Karte Stock zu nutzen
> Die acetal soll nochmal optimiert sein
> ...



Welchen Block hast du dir geholt? Für mich sieht der Acetal und der Acryl identisch aus, außer ich täusche mich da...?


----------



## Noel1987 (30. März 2021)

Ich habe den Acryl 





__





						Eisblock Aurora Acetal GPX-A - Alphacool bringt neuen Wasserkühler für Radeon RX 6800 / 6900 XT
					






					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Dort sind ein paar Änderungen beschrieben

Ob die Änderungen sich jetzt auf den Acryl oder auf denen davor bezieht kann ich nicht sagen

Ich hatte zuerst bedenken weil der Block nicht der schönste ist 
Aber die Seite sehe ich kaum 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (30. März 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Acryl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acryl finde ich nur immer zu empfindlich... da muss man schon höllisch aufpassen - Acetal verzeiht da etwas mehr...
Wie lief die Demontage des alten Kühlers und die Montage des Kühlblocks?


----------



## panthex (30. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das sagte ich ja von Anfang an schon. ABER! du solltest bei Alternate definitiv nachhaken. Wie @Mahoy schon sagte, die wälzen gerade ihre Gewährleistungspflicht auf die Garantie ab.



Wird immer besser mit Alternate:



> Sehr geehrter Herr _________,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...



Was soll der Müll? Soll ich jetzt für die Kontakt mit dem Hersteller aufnehmen?
Und was hab ich mit dem Hersteller zu tun? Ich kauf ja wohl beim Händler und deren Gewährleistung zählt für mich, nicht die vom Hersteller.

Es nervt mit was für dubiosen Argumenten hier versucht wird den Kunden abzuwimmeln.


----------



## Dudelll (30. März 2021)

panthex schrieb:


> Wird immer besser mit Alternate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würd ich mich nicht drauf einlassen. Gewährleistung hat nix damit zutun was der Hersteller für Kulanz Regeln hat und was das mit dem NT soll wissen wohl auch nur die Leute bei Alternate oO

Bestätigt mich aber leider Grad darin was ich von Alternate halte. Das war vor 10 Jahren echt noch nen anderer laden


----------



## Noel1987 (30. März 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Acryl finde ich nur immer zu empfindlich... da muss man schon höllisch aufpassen - Acetal verzeiht da etwas mehr...
> Wie lief die Demontage des alten Kühlers und die Montage des Kühlblocks?



Viel warm machen damit sich das Pad auf der GPU löst 
Das klebt schon echt gut 
Ansonsten einfach alle Schrauben lösen und die Slotblende wieder anbringen 

An sich kein Hexenwerk

Aber an sich passiert bei Acryl gar nichts 
Gute Unterlage drunter 
Ansonsten schmeißt man den Block ja nicht durch die Gegend xD


----------



## Ace (30. März 2021)

Ich habe meine 6800XT im MP stehen,suche eine 6700XT da diese mir langt für paar stunden Spielen, vielleicht hat ja einer Interesse.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. März 2021)

Hat mittlerweile schon jemand von euch den neuen Treiber getestet?


----------



## Methusalem (31. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hat mittlerweile schon jemand von euch den neuen Treiber getestet?



Ja.

IMHO bewegt er sich im üblichen Rahmen, so, wie die Treiber davor auch, inkl. dem kürzlich so gelobten (angeblichen) "Wundertreiber" : stetige kleine Verbesserungen, auf jeden Fall kein Rückschritt gegenüber älteren Versionen.


----------



## Gurdi (31. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hat mittlerweile schon jemand von euch den neuen Treiber getestet?


Läuft einwandfrei, keine Performanceänderungen gegen über dem letzten.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (31. März 2021)

Funktioniert eig. noch bei jemanden das Relive?
Das ging bei mir zuletzt mit der Version 20.2.2... und da hat ich noch eine 5700 XT und keine 6900...
Komisch das man da zu nix im Internet findet?!


----------



## DerMega (31. März 2021)

Moin Leute,

gibts irgendwelche Tipps, wie man im AMD Shop donnerstags abends erfolgreich sein kann? Letzten Donnerstag hab ich ne Stunde F5´t ab17 Uhr nur damit um 18:49 oder so 500 x 6900 XT im Shop waren und ich nicht da


----------



## G0NZ0 (31. März 2021)

Im Luxx gibts eine Anleitung


----------



## Methusalem (31. März 2021)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Funktioniert eig. noch bei jemanden das Relive?
> Das ging bei mir zuletzt mit der Version 20.2.2... und da hat ich noch eine 5700 XT und keine 6900...
> Komisch das man da zu nix im Internet findet?!


Funktioniert hier einwandfrei.


----------



## DerMega (31. März 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Im Luxx gibts eine Anleitung


Danke aber den Fred im Luxx kenne ich. Leider bekomme ich nur mal hin und wieder ne Emailbenachrichtigung von da -.-


----------



## G0NZ0 (31. März 2021)

@DerMega es war nicht der Bot gemeint, sondern der Verfügbarkeitsthread
Die Zeiten haben sich btw gestreckt, wie du ja auch schon bemerkt hast. Also entweder investierst viel Zeit oder baust auf dein Glück


----------



## DerMega (31. März 2021)

@G0NZ0  habs auch grade selber nochmal nachgelesen.
Dank dir!


----------



## Ericius161 (1. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hat mittlerweile schon jemand von euch den neuen Treiber getestet?


Ich muss nun 10mv mehr anlegen, damit meine Settings stabil laufen und die Karte ist aus dem Standby nicht mehr aufgewacht, nach Neustart war das Bild total impressionistisch und beim Versuch die Auflösung zu ändern hat der PC direkt neu gestartet. Mit den Treibern vorher lief alles solide.


----------



## McZonk (1. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Eisblock Aurora Acetal GPX-A - Alphacool bringt neuen Wasserkühler für Radeon RX 6800 / 6900 XT
> Dort sind ein paar Änderungen beschrieben
> 
> Ob die Änderungen sich jetzt auf den Acryl oder auf denen davor bezieht kann ich nicht sagen


Info aus erster Hand: Das bezieht sich auf die Vorgängergeneration. Da gibts keine Leistungsunterschiede innerhalb der Gen.


----------



## elmobank (1. April 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Info aus erster Hand: Das bezieht sich auf die Vorgängergeneration. Da gibts keine Leistungsunterschiede innerhalb der Gen.



Selbe Info habe ich auf Nachfrage auch erhalten. 
Mal schauen, nächste Woche werde ich den Acetal Block wohl bestellen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (1. April 2021)

@McZonk 6800 heute aktiv


----------



## McZonk (1. April 2021)

Ja ne... der Drops ist mal wieder erfolglos gelutscht.


----------



## beren2707 (1. April 2021)

Habe eine 6900XT ergattert!  Yay, beim gefühlt hundertsten Mal hat es endlich geklappt! Saß aber auch wieder seit 16:00 Uhr dumm da.


----------



## G0NZ0 (1. April 2021)

Glückwunsch, wenigstens einer erfolgreich 
6800 XT gabs ja mal wieder ned (und nächste Woche hab ich wieder keine Zeit  )


----------



## Gurdi (1. April 2021)

Joh ging wieder in Millisekunden alles.


----------



## Rolk (1. April 2021)

Zwei Minuten zu lange geduscht und alles verpasst. Das nächste mal bleibt der Dreck drauf...


----------



## beren2707 (1. April 2021)

Danke!  Musste seit ~18:00 aufs Klo und habe eisern bis 20:30 Uhr durchgehalten.

Hatte die letzten Male immer Pech, wenn ich auf die 6800 (XT) oder 6700 XT gesetzt habe, die mir eigentlich vollauf gereicht hätten. Da ich seit November jedes Mal leer ausgegangen bin und die letzten Wochen jeden verdammten Donnerstag etliche Stunden Lebenszeit vergeudet habe, bin ich froh, endlich einen geeigneten Partner für den 5900X zu haben. Die Vega 56 landet dann...nein, nicht überteuert bei ebay, sondern im Wohnzimmerrechner.


----------



## G0NZ0 (1. April 2021)

Machste dem Rechner ein Angebot, das er nicht ablehnen kann?


----------



## McZonk (1. April 2021)

Ich geh das nächste Mal einfach direkt auf ne zweite 6900XT. Ich hab echt die Schnauze voll von der erfolglosen Warterei (um den Hinweisen vorzubeugen: die erste kam übrigens nicht über den AMD webshop, daher alles okay. Und ja, ich brauch tatsächlich zwei Karten - und die gehen nicht in Ebay)


----------



## Rolk (1. April 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich geh das nächste Mal einfach direkt auf ne zweite 6900XT. Ich hab echt die Schnauze voll von der erfolglosen Warterei (um den Hinweisen vorzubeugen: die erste kam übrigens nicht über den AMD webshop, daher alles okay. Und ja, ich brauch tatsächlich zwei Karten - und die gehen nicht in Ebay)


Ich habe heute auch lange genug auf die 6800 gelauert, obwohl mir klar war das bei der Karte die Chancen am schlechtesten sind. Alles außer 6900XT und vielleicht noch 6700XT hat aber wohl keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Ericius161 (2. April 2021)

Also ich musste den aktuellsten Treiber wieder deinstallieren, weil ständig Spiele gecrashed sind, selbst wenn alles auf Werkseinstellungen lief. Nutze jetzt wieder 21.3.1 und alles läuft bestens.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Meine Variante des Backside Coolings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, neues Pad drunter. Beide durch den Fire Strike Ultra Stress Test gejagt, anbei die Ergebnisse. Von der Verbesserung von ~10°C in Spielen mit dem bisherigen Pad blieb da nur noch eine Verbesserung von 6°C übrig, ohne den rückseitigen Kühler erzielte ich 103°C im Hotspot. Also eine echt hitzige Angelegenheit.

Unterm Strich bedeuten die Ergebnisse, mit dem neuen Pad im Gegensatz zu dem vorherigen, eine weitere Verbesserung von -6°C. Im Vergleich zu ohne Backside Kühlung macht das satte -12°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (2. April 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Also ich musste den aktuellsten Treiber wieder deinstallieren, weil ständig Spiele gecrashed sind, selbst wenn alles auf Werkseinstellungen lief. Nutze jetzt wieder 21.3.1 und alles läuft bestens.


Hatte gestern auch nen Crash in Cyberbug, das kann aber auch was anderes gewesen sein. Muss ich mal beobachten, ich nutze da auch Radeon Boost.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Boost, habt Ihr es mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Ericius161 (2. April 2021)

Bei mir warens Watch Dogs Legion und AC Vallhalla. Wobei Vallhalla gerade wieder mit Blackscreen abgestürzt ist.
Boost habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Ich habe jetzt mal Clock Tuner For Ryzen deaktiviert und wenn es wieder abstürzt, werde ich wohl mal die Auslagerungsdatei aktivieren, wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass es daran liegt. 
Das letzte Spiel welches ohne Auslagerungsdatei nicht klar kam, war FFXV.


----------



## Gurdi (2. April 2021)

Hmm beides Spiele die sehr CPU intensiv sind mit den Karten. Ich hab bei mir den Fehler gefunden, lag nicht am Treiber sondern an meinen Bios Settings.


----------



## Duvar (2. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> So, neues Pad drunter. Beide durch den Fire Strike Ultra Stress Test gejagt, anbei die Ergebnisse. Von der Verbesserung von ~10°C in Spielen mit dem bisherigen Pad blieb da nur noch eine Verbesserung von 6°C übrig, ohne den rückseitigen Kühler erzielte ich 103°C im Hotspot. Also eine echt hitzige Angelegenheit.
> 
> Unterm Strich bedeuten die Ergebnisse, mit dem neuen Pad im Gegensatz zu dem vorherigen, eine weitere Verbesserung von -6°C. Im Vergleich zu ohne Backside Kühlung macht das satte -12°C.
> 
> ...


Mal getestet was passiert wenn du die Backplate weglässt und Pad und Kühler direkt anbringst?
Ich hab die Aussparungen  bei der Ref. Backplate mit Pads ausgestattet, bringt aber nix beim HS.
Immerhin sind jetzt die Vrms und Speicherchips rückseitig  quasi in Kontakt mit der Backplate.
Würde gerne wissen was passiert, wenn ich ein Pad + Kühlkörper hinten an der GPU anbringe.
Am liebsten nen fetten Noctua Kühler von vorn und hinten, also 2 Stück anbringen an den GPU Chip^^


----------



## Xaphyr (3. April 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mal getestet was passiert wenn du die Backplate weglässt und Pad und Kühler direkt anbringst?


Nope, ich will die Karte ausnahmsweise mal nicht öffnen, bevor die Garantie nicht abgelaufen ist. Ist mir in den Zeiten gerade zu unsicher, am Ende sitze ich ohne Karte da oder bekomme das Geld zurück und finde keinen (bezahlbaren) Ersatz. Zumal ich mit der Karte ja per se nicht unzufrieden bin, war mehr wissenschaftliche Neugierde.


----------



## IXI_HADES_IXI (3. April 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> von vorn und hinten


Perversling


----------



## Xaphyr (3. April 2021)

Willkommen, Hades!


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2021)

Alter Schwede ich hab teils gravierende Performancesteigerung am System, ich hab nochmal routinemäßig alles auf Stand gebracht, also das Board Bios neu geflasht, Treiber mit komplettem Reinstall versehen, Shader der Spiele neu kompilieren usw.

Die Ergebnisse können sich echt sehen lassen.
255er ASIC Balanced Profil

Vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Spiele wirkt sich das ebenfalls fast durchgängig aus. Gut dass ich das noch vor dem Umbau auf LM gemacht habe, sonst hätte ich es wohl damit verknüpft. Die paar Punkte im TS dürften drin sein mit LM, dann hätte ich mit 255er Basis Power der Referenz 20k im TS


----------



## Dudelll (3. April 2021)

Alles mit dem gleichem Treiber oO?


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2021)

Nein das sind reine Treiberdifferenzen. Von Januar zu heute.


----------



## Dudelll (3. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein das sind reine Treiberdifferenzen. Von Januar zu heute.


Ah ok macht schon mehr Sinn.

Hatte das so verstanden das das nur vom clean install käme^^


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2021)

Nene, aber dennoch teils wirklich annehmbare steigerungen. Divison 2 und SOTR sind identisch, quasi Messtoleranz.
Firestrike und Superposition leichte Steigerungen.

Borderlands, FH4 und WatchDogs stechen deutlich hervor.
BL3 QHD ALT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BL3 QHD NEU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BL3 PCGH Benchmark ALT vs NEU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FH4 QHD ALT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FH4 QHD NEU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. April 2021)

@Gurdi Hast du den 5900X im Eco Mode laufen???  Oder kommen mir die CPU Punkte nur so niedrig vor?

....und wer noch ne 6900XT sucht:

Gönnt euch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Notebooks billiger - GPU's teurer...


----------



## Tekkla (3. April 2021)

Möchte jemand meine Referenz 6900XT mit EK Block und Backplate kaufen? Nur 2.000 €! -.-


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hast du den 5900X im Eco Mode laufen


SMT_Off
Ist in der Regel schneller zum zocken.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (3. April 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Möchte jemand meine Referenz 6900XT mit EK Block und Backplate kaufen? Nur 2.000 €! -.-


So nen popeligen billig Kram will ich nicht... wir sprechen uns nochmal, wenn du bereit bist 3.000€ zu verlangen!


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2021)

Ist ja eine brutale Steigerung Gurdi, vllt sollte ich auch mal alles neu installieren, bei mir läuft aktuell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU nur mit 3.8GHz und RAM CL18 Timings...


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2021)

WDL  QHD ALT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WDL QHD NEU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achtet  vor allem mal auf die min Werte.

Das selbe Spiel in UHD, auch deutlich besser mittlerweile.
WDL UHD ALT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WDL UHD NEU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2021)

Update 200W:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (4. April 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Update 200W:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schaffst du es mit 255er ASIC an meine Werte zu kommen?


----------



## Duvar (4. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schaffst du es mit 255er ASIC an meine Werte zu kommen?


Hier mal mit 240W, net so pralle. Hatte das Ergebnis schon, war jetzt nicht extra wegen deinem Score.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ups sehe in meinen alten Bildern ja ein zu meinem 200W run deutlich besseres Resultat...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sei denn CPU RAM OC macht was aus mit den neuen Settings, teste ich morgen dann.


----------



## Gurdi (4. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So geschafft, 255er ASIC, mal sehn ob ich das auch stabil hab.


----------



## Methusalem (4. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So geschafft, 255er ASIC, mal sehn ob ich das auch stabil hab.



Könntest du bitte mal die Einstellungen (Wattman, MPT) dazu posten?


----------



## Gurdi (4. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. April 2021)

Wtf?? 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (5. April 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wtf??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In stark Shaderbasierten Anwendungen und in RT ist eine 6900XT dann schon meist besser.
20k für die Leistungsausfnahme sind aber schon Imba. Flüssigmetall kommt ja erst noch drauf, unter 60 Grad TJ gibts den Max Boost


----------



## Falcony6886 (5. April 2021)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Radeon RX 6900 XT. Vermutlich nur eine Einstellungssache, aber nervig:

Bei Age of Empires 2 Definitive Edition taktet die Karte scheinbar willkürlich komplett herunter. Der RTSS zeigt 50 Mhz und 10 Watt Verbrauch an. Es ruckelt dann heftigst. Die Einbrüche treten immer wieder auf. 

Hat jemand von euch mal AoE 2 DE mit einer Big Navi Karten gezockt? Problem besteht sowohl auf Ryzen als auch auf Intel. Gibt es eine Einstellung, die ich vornehmen kann, damit die Karte bei dem Spiel nicht heruntertaktet?


----------



## Gurdi (5. April 2021)

Einen minimal Takt nimmt er nicht an? Mal Enhanced Sync versucht?


----------



## hRy1337 (5. April 2021)

@Falcony6886 
Du kannst im Wattman für jedes Spiel ein eigenes Profil anlegen. Versuch das doch mal für AoE.
Min. Takt 2000 MHz


----------



## Rolk (5. April 2021)

Was bringt es eigentlich beim RDNA2-oc den Minimaltakt anzuheben? Ich habe jetzt ein paar mal beobachtet das es gemacht wurde, aber ohne echte Erklärung weshalb.


----------



## czk666 (5. April 2021)

Ist es normal dass meine 6800 Nitro 40 Watt im idle verbraucht? 

Ich habe letztens einen Test gelesen, in welchem die 6800xt nur 10 Watt oder so verbraucht hat.


----------



## Gurdi (5. April 2021)

Der Minimaltakt liegt an wenn z.B. nicht ausreichend Last auf der GPU ist.
Zudem versucht der Treiber den Takt zu halten, das bringt, wenn richtig eingestellt, etwas mehr Leistung.
Es geistert dieser pauschale 100Mhz Offset durch die Foren, besser ist aber sich wirklich an seinem realen Groundboost zu orientieren, in meinem Fall z.B. 2510.


----------



## Noel1987 (5. April 2021)

czk666 schrieb:


> Ist es normal dass meine 6800 Nitro 40 Watt im idle verbraucht?
> 
> Ich habe letztens einen Test gelesen, in welchem die 6800xt nur 10 Watt oder so verbraucht hat.



Das kommt auf die Auflösung und Hz an die du hast 
Bei hohen Auflösungen oder Hz zahlen wird der vRAM aktiv und verbraucht strom


----------



## gloriav (5. April 2021)

czk666 schrieb:


> Ist es normal dass meine 6800 Nitro 40 Watt im idle verbraucht?
> 
> Ich habe letztens einen Test gelesen, in welchem die 6800xt nur 10 Watt oder so verbraucht hat.


bei youtube videos 40-50 watt idle 12-17 grob


----------



## elmobank (5. April 2021)

Also irgendwie scheint meine 6900XT ne Gurke zu sein... sobald ich die Spannung absenke (unter 1100mV im Treiber) crasht mir der Treiber und resettet alles.... sogar schon im Idle.

Bin wirklich erstaunt, das eure Karten da zum Teil unter 1000mV gehen, oder mache ich da etwas verkehrt?


----------



## Xaphyr (5. April 2021)

Wie jetzt, klärst du auch auf, wie du sie schlussendlich zum Laufen gebracht hast?


----------



## elmobank (5. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, klärst du auch auf, wie du sie schlussendlich zum Laufen gebracht hast?


Meine 6900XT läuft ja ohne Probleme auf dem B550 Board - das Problem ist die 6700XT und 6900XT die beim Kumpel auf dem X470 nicht läuft ^^
Also zwei unterschiedliche Sachen 

Das Problem mit dem X470 ist noch nicht gelöst - evtl. am Wochenende...


----------



## DARPA (5. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Minimaltakt liegt an wenn z.B. nicht ausreichend Last auf der GPU ist.


Es gibt Szenarien, da reicht es einfach nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (5. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Also irgendwie scheint meine 6900XT ne Gurke zu sein... sobald ich die Spannung absenke (unter 1100mV im Treiber) crasht mir der Treiber und resettet alles.... sogar schon im Idle.
> 
> Bin wirklich erstaunt, das eure Karten da zum Teil unter 1000mV gehen, oder mache ich da etwas verkehrt?


Die Zahl spielt keine Rolle im grunde, auf 2/3 kann man in etwa absenken, das ist fast bei allen GPUs gleich.


DARPA schrieb:


> Es gibt Szenarien, da reicht es einfach nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt hab ich wieder Bock auf Siedler...
Der Minimaltakt greift eher so im CPU Limit.


----------



## DARPA (5. April 2021)

Der Min Takt hilft auch im harten GPU Limit. Dann droppen Takt und Spannung zwischendurch nicht mehr.

Mit den individuellen Spielprofilen funktioniert es ja endlich fehlerfrei. Da kann man sich das schön einstellen.


----------



## elmobank (5. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Zahl spielt keine Rolle im grunde, auf 2/3 kann man in etwa absenken, das ist fast bei allen GPUs gleich.



Dann scheint meine GPU aber sehr schlecht zu sein - ich setze die Spannung im Treiber auf 1050mV und der Treiber crasht sofort und resettet (beim speichern). Setze ich die auf 1100mV crasht und resettet er sich erst unter Last....


----------



## Noel1987 (5. April 2021)

Hätte ich am Anfang auch
Seit gestern geht es komischerweise auf einmal 
Hatte auch in Borderlands Stock 96 FPS und seit gestern dann 106 
Ich kann es mir nicht erklären 
Treiber ist der gleiche 
Aber seit dem geht's auch bei timespy


----------



## Gurdi (5. April 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Der Min Takt hilft auch im harten GPU Limit. Dann droppen Takt und Spannung zwischendurch nicht mehr.


Er muss dann aber auch wirklich sinnvoll gesetzt sein.


----------



## Tekkla (5. April 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Es gibt Szenarien, da reicht es einfach nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du auch SAdK am Start? Ich habe da nämlich das Problem, dass irgendwann die Gebäude zu flackern beginnen und das Spiel sich wie Kaugummi zieht. Das war mit der RTX2080 nicht der Fall.


----------



## ATIR290 (5. April 2021)

@Gurdi 
6700XT Retourniert?
und der Neue Treiber (der Aktuellste) wirklich so gut als der , sprich mein derzeitiger 20.11.3 Treiber


----------



## elmobank (5. April 2021)

Naja, mit dem Optimieren scheint die Karte nicht die Beste zu sein... wenn ich so in Spielen schaue, dann boostet die @Stock von 2380 bis 2500MHz unter Luft und die Spannung liegt nur bei 1.07V - daher kann ich nicht genau nachvollziehen, warum der Treiber crasht und sich resettet, wenn ich unter 1100mV gehe - stehe da wirklich auf dem Schlauch...

Kühlblock ist jetzt die Acetalvariante von Alphacool geworden, da aquacomputer nicht aus dem Knick kommt.
Ich sollte bloß evtl. vorher schsuen, ob ich nicht irgendwo nochmal ne Karte ausleihen kann, um zu sehen, ob UV dort klappt und ich nur mit meinem Chip in die Nesseln gegriffen habe...


----------



## Dudelll (5. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Naja, mit dem Optimieren scheint die Karte nicht die Beste zu sein... wenn ich so in Spielen schaue, dann boostet die @Stock von 2380 bis 2500MHz unter Luft und die Spannung liegt nur bei 1.07V - daher kann ich nicht genau nachvollziehen, warum der Treiber crasht und sich resettet, wenn ich unter 1100mV gehe - stehe da wirklich auf dem Schlauch...
> 
> Kühlblock ist jetzt die Acetalvariante von Alphacool geworden, da aquacomputer nicht aus dem Knick kommt.
> Ich sollte bloß evtl. vorher schsuen, ob ich nicht irgendwo nochmal ne Karte ausleihen kann, um zu sehen, ob UV dort klappt und ich nur mit meinem Chip in die Nesseln gegriffen habe...


Liegt denke ich an der veränderten Spannung bei den niedrigeren Frequenzen.

Kann über wattman mit meiner 6900 auch nicht unter 1090 ohne direkt crash zu bekommen, mit mpt ist weniger Spannung aber kein Problem.

Irgendwie lohnt sich der Aufwand aber mit den neueren Treibern nicht mehr.

Hab Grad mal Treiber auf default gesetzt und anschließend nur Ram auf ft1, Voltage auf 1100mV und min. Takt hoch (macht aber keinen wirklichen Unterschied) und damit in ts auch schon 20300 grafik Punkte, bei 255W PL  

Lohnt sich ja fast nicht da überhaupt noch aufwendiger zu optimieren


----------



## elmobank (5. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Liegt denke ich an der veränderten Spannung bei den niedrigeren Frequenzen.
> 
> Kann über wattman mit meiner 6900 auch nicht unter 1090 ohne direkt crash zu bekommen, mit mpt ist weniger Spannung aber kein Problem.
> 
> ...



Achso, der Treiber sperrt dabei.... wusste ja, dass die Spannung eine Art Offset ist, aber das die dann so agiert...
Warum AMD das im Treiber so gemacht hat, dass werden auch nur die wissen...

Also werde ich mal mit dem MPT arbeiten und mir das richtig zu Gemüte führen.
Speicher skaliert bei mir relativ gut bis 2150MHz Fast Timings (1) und läuft stabil, immerhin etwas.... 
Werde den dann aber auch übers MPT einstellen, wenn ich schon mal dabei bin.


----------



## Dudelll (5. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Achso, der Treiber sperrt dabei.... wusste ja, dass die Spannung eine Art Offset ist, aber das die dann so agiert...
> Warum AMD das im Treiber so gemacht hat, dass werden auch nur die wissen...
> 
> Also werde ich mal mit dem MPT arbeiten und mir das richtig zu Gemüte führen.
> ...


Ne sperren ist nicht richtig.

Die Spannungskurve im Wattman setzt aber nicht nur die maximal Spannung runter sondern verschiebt die Spannungskurve für alle Frequenzen. 

Mpt sperrt die maximal Spannung wirklich nach oben hin auf den Wert den du dort setzt.


----------



## elmobank (5. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ne sperren ist nicht richtig.
> 
> Die Spannungskurve im Wattman setzt aber nicht nur die maximal Spannung runter sondern verschiebt die Spannungskurve für alle Frequenzen.
> 
> Mpt sperrt die maximal Spannung wirklich nach oben hin auf den Wert den du dort setzt.



Also im Prinzip wie ein Offset bei den CPU's, da muss man dann auch schauen, dass die nicht im Idle sich aufhängt xD

Nur warum macht man das so kompliziert...? Wäre doch schöner, wenn man die Spannungskurve aller Afterburner (für nvidia) im Treiber mot einbindet, Vorteil wäre dann, wenn es crasht resettet der Treiber und alles ist gut und man bräuchte kein zusätzliches Tool, was in die Registry schreibt...


----------



## Methusalem (5. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Irgendwie lohnt sich der Aufwand aber mit den neueren Treibern nicht mehr.
> 
> Hab Grad mal Treiber auf default gesetzt und anschließend nur Ram auf ft1, Voltage auf 1100mV und min. Takt hoch (macht aber keinen wirklichen Unterschied) und damit in ts auch schon 20300 grafik Punkte, bei 255W PL
> 
> Lohnt sich ja fast nicht da überhaupt noch aufwendiger zu optimieren


Da hast du Recht.  

War zu Beginn ja ganz nett, die Grenzen zu erforschen, aber mittlerweile gehe ich da mit der ganz großen Verbissenheit,  also um wirklich das Letzte rauszuholen, bestimmt nicht mehr ran...bin irgendwie raus aus dem Alter.


----------



## Gurdi (5. April 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 6700XT Retourniert?
> und der Neue Treiber (der Aktuellste) wirklich so gut als der , sprich mein derzeitiger 20.11.3 Treiber


Ja leider 
Muss wohl eine NV Karte nehmen, aber an die ist aktuell mal richtig ********************* dran zu kommen.


elmobank schrieb:


> Achso, der Treiber sperrt dabei.... wusste ja, dass die Spannung eine Art Offset ist, aber das die dann so agiert...
> Warum AMD das im Treiber so gemacht hat, dass werden auch nur die wissen...
> 
> Also werde ich mal mit dem MPT arbeiten und mir das richtig zu Gemüte führen.
> ...


Du verschiebst einfach nur eine Kurve. Welche Auflösung nutzt du?


----------



## elmobank (5. April 2021)

Warum musstest du deine Karte retournieren? oO
Ist doch mittlerweile mit Gold aufzuwiegen...



Gurdi schrieb:


> Du verschiebst einfach nur eine Kurve. Welche Auflösung nutzt du?



Ich spiele in WQHD mit 144Hz, wenn machbar - zumindest gibt das mein Monitor her.


----------



## Gurdi (5. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Warum musstest du deine Karte retournieren? oO
> Ist doch mittlerweile mit Gold aufzuwiegen...
> 
> 
> ...


Dann setz die Spannung mal so auf 1,075-1125.

@All Hat eigentlich mal jemand von euch Radeon Boost mal ausprobiert? Wie sind da so eure Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## Dudelll (5. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Also im Prinzip wie ein Offset bei den CPU's, da muss man dann auch schauen, dass die nicht im Idle sich aufhängt xD
> 
> Nur warum macht man das so kompliziert...? Wäre doch schöner, wenn man die Spannungskurve aller Afterburner (für nvidia) im Treiber mot einbindet, Vorteil wäre dann, wenn es crasht resettet der Treiber und alles ist gut und man bräuchte kein zusätzliches Tool, was in die Registry schreibt...


Ja wäre wirklich angenehmer. Bei Vega war es noch so ähnlich, zwar auch nur für 7 States, aber immerhin etwas mehr Kontrolle. 

Vllt wirds ja irgendwann nochmal geändert, anderseits muss man auch sagen das die Standard Settings die Amd gewählt hat auch schon echt gut laufen, ist halt ähnlich wie bei den Cpus, der Spielraum den man selbst hat wird einfach kleiner je besser die Algorithmen laufen


----------



## Ericius161 (5. April 2021)

Grml. Alles möglich probiert, eigene Ansätze und was Google so geraten hat, inklusive Neuinstallation. AC Valhalla stürzt nach einiger Zeit ab und dann immer häufiger. Immer begleitet von einem Treiber Time-Out.


----------



## elmobank (5. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann setz die Spannung mal so auf 1,075-1125.



Es sollte dann ja nur unter Last instabil laufen, wenn die Spannung zu niedrig ist, oder? Nicht das ich dann ne andere Karte einbauen muss xD
Obwohl ich habe noch ne GT710 hier liegen....


----------



## Dudelll (5. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Es sollte dann ja nur unter Last instabil laufen, wenn die Spannung zu niedrig ist, oder? Nicht das ich dann ne andere Karte einbauen muss xD
> Obwohl ich habe noch ne GT710 hier liegen....


Ja sollte nur unter last instabil werden.

Also wenn du es nicht übertreibst :p

Ansonsten im abgesicherten Modus starten dann kannste die mpt settings auch wieder löschen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Es sollte dann ja nur unter Last instabil laufen, wenn die Spannung zu niedrig ist, oder? Nicht das ich dann ne andere Karte einbauen muss xD
> Obwohl ich habe noch ne GT710 hier liegen....


Da kann nichts passieren. Spätestens im abgesicherten Modus ist essig mit der PPT.


----------



## elmobank (6. April 2021)

Okay, die Karte läuft dann über das MPT auch mit 1000mV, der Takt geht dann nur etwas runter xD liegt dann zwischen 2200 und 2300MHz.


----------



## Gurdi (6. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Okay, die Karte läuft dann über das MPT auch mit 1000mV, der Takt geht dann nur etwas runter xD liegt dann zwischen 2200 und 2300MHz.


Das ist zu wenig für QHD, nimm etwas mehr und versuch dann nochmal die Kurve etwas abzusenken.1075 sollten es schon sein für QHD.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @All Hat eigentlich mal jemand von euch Radeon Boost mal ausprobiert? Wie sind da so eure Erfahrungen mit?


Also ich merke nichts davon, im Vergleich zu aus. Weder wird bei mir das Bild schlechter in fordernden Szenen, noch stabilisiert sich die Bildrate.


----------



## HairforceOne (6. April 2021)

Ich konnte mit dem letzten Treiber auch nochmal etwas runter was die Voltage angeht. Zumindest in allen Spielen die ich bis jetzt getestet habe.

TimeSpy weigert sich aber komplett stabil zu laufen bei allem was nicht komplett Stock ist (mit "Glück" geht mal nen Run mit <1150 mV durch aber das scheint irgendwie auch eher Zufall zu sein), da hab ich es ehrlich gesagt aufgegeben mit TS. Neuinstallation vom TS bereits versucht, Treiber per DDU runter, usw. - Hilft nicht TS ist bockig wie sonst was.

Aktuell läuft sie mit
1110 mV, 2550 max. und 500 Min.
Kein MPT, Standardlüfterkurve.

In Games bin ich damit meistens so bei um die 2,4 GHz mit gelegentlichen Spikes auf die 2,55 GHz. Soweit ganz happy.
Auch mein anderer Endgegner (Metro Last Light) läuft damit Stabil. Das hat sonst auch immer sehr empfindlich auf ein instabiles UV reagiert.


----------



## Gurdi (6. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Also ich merke nichts davon, im Vergleich zu aus. Weder wird bei mir das Bild schlechter in fordernden Szenen, noch stabilisiert sich die Bildrate.


Wo hast du es getestet?


----------



## Xaphyr (6. April 2021)

HZD, AC: Origins, Syndicate, Hellblade... im Grunde in jedem Spiel, dass ich bisher mit der Karte gespielt habe. Außer Frostpunk.


----------



## DARPA (6. April 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hast du auch SAdK am Start? Ich habe da nämlich das Problem, dass irgendwann die Gebäude zu flackern beginnen und das Spiel sich wie Kaugummi zieht. Das war mit der RTX2080 nicht der Fall.


Nee hab ich nicht. Gibt es scheinbar auch nicht als Download Version. Zumindest nicht offiziell.



Gurdi schrieb:


> @All Hat eigentlich mal jemand von euch Radeon Boost mal ausprobiert? Wie sind da so eure Erfahrungen mit?


Bis jetzt noch nicht. Das sind so Features, da weigert sich mein Finger irgendwie drauf zu klicken


----------



## Gurdi (6. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> HZD, AC: Origins, Syndicate, Hellblade... im Grunde in jedem Spiel, dass ich bisher mit der Karte gespielt habe. Außer Frostpunk.


Es funktioniert nur in unterstützten Spielen.
Siehe: https://www.amd.com/de/technologies/radeon-boost


DARPA schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch nicht. Das sind so Features, da weigert sich mein Finger irgendwie drauf zu klicken


Alsoin CP nutze ich es mittlerweile durchgehend, da funktioniert das hervorragend. In Borderlands ist es Buggy bisher.
Es beinhaltet übrigens auch einen Upscaler wenn die GPU Skalierung aktiviert ist.


----------



## Xaphyr (6. April 2021)

Ist das ein Witz? Da ist ja Raytracing noch verbreiteter.


----------



## Gurdi (6. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ist das ein Witz? Da ist ja Raytracing noch verbreiteter.


DX12 wird erst seit kurzem unterstützt


----------



## dw71 (6. April 2021)

Hi zusammen!

In PCGH 2/2021 gab's einen tollen Artikel, in dem bei einer 6800XT der Takt leicht erhöht wurde und die Spannung deutlich gesenkt, sodass die 6800XT etwas schneller wurde (ich glaube 3% war das) und der Stromverbrauch um 20% gesenkt wurde.

Mir geht es nicht um extreme Werte, sondern Werte, die die 6900XT gut verträgt.

Meint ihr, wenn mein PC angekommen ist, dass ich im AMD-Treiber bei meiner 6900XT den Takt um +3% erhöhen kann und den Spannung um 15% senken?


----------



## flx23 (6. April 2021)

dw71 schrieb:


> Meint ihr, wenn mein PC angekommen ist, dass ich im AMD-Treiber bei meiner 6900XT den Takt um +3% erhöhen kann und den Spannung um 15% senken?


Da hilft nur probieren. Das ist von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich


----------



## Gurdi (6. April 2021)

dw71 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> In PCGH 2/2021 gab's einen tollen Artikel, in dem bei einer 6800XT der Takt leicht erhöht wurde und die Spannung deutlich gesenkt, sodass die 6800XT etwas schneller wurde (ich glaube 3% war das) und der Stromverbrauch um 20% gesenkt wurde.
> 
> ...


Durchaus möglich.


----------



## Dudelll (6. April 2021)

dw71 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> In PCGH 2/2021 gab's einen tollen Artikel, in dem bei einer 6800XT der Takt leicht erhöht wurde und die Spannung deutlich gesenkt, sodass die 6800XT etwas schneller wurde (ich glaube 3% war das) und der Stromverbrauch um 20% gesenkt wurde.
> 
> ...



In dem Artikel steht auch das die absolut Werte von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich sind ^^

Aber mal ins blaue geraten :
+3% Takt, geht bestimmt
-15% Voltage möglich, glaub ich aber eher nicht, das dann doch ein bischen viel


----------



## Ericius161 (6. April 2021)

Er ist von  Sapphires Lösung "Trixx Boost" ganz angetan. Macht die nicht genau das selbe wie Boost?


----------



## bath92 (6. April 2021)

@dw71 Möglich ist viel, aber niemals eins zu eins auf eine andere Karte übertragbar. 

Hier mal ein Vergleich Stock vs. UV mit einer 6800 (GFX-Spannung mit MPT begrenzt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin die max. GFX-Spannung um 100mV (10%) gegenüber Stock gedrückt.


----------



## Noel1987 (6. April 2021)

Ich komme auch mit maximal 1090mv gfx aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (6. April 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Er ist von  Sapphires Lösung "Trixx Boost" ganz angetan. Macht die nicht genau das selbe wie Boost?


Ja. Aber nicht dynamisch sondern statisch.


----------



## Ericius161 (6. April 2021)

Meh, ich habe herausgefunden was AC Valhalla zum Abstürzen bringt. 3.840 x 2.160   Den ganzen Tag problemlos in 1440p gespielt, dann umgestellt und kurz danach ist es wieder gecrashed (Blackscreen). 
Liegt das am Spiel? Treiber und Bios sind aktuell. Netzteil ist ja auch neu (Fractal Ion+ 760 Watt Platin) und die Karte mit zwei Stromkabeln angeschlossen, daran wirds also auch nicht liegen?


----------



## flx23 (6. April 2021)

Abend zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen ob der HW Monitor eventuell falsche Werte ausließt, also ob das ein bekannter Bug ist oder nicht? Mein Memory Clock erscheint mir da doch ein wenig sehr hoch (13GHz). Version ist die aktuelle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (6. April 2021)

@Gurdi 

Also irgendwie stehe ich echt gerade auf dem Schlauch mit dem MPT.... egal was ich einstelle, es wird nicht wirklich besser, keine Ahnung woran es liegt...

VRam kann ich übertakten, das bringt von Stock zu FT1 2150MHz ungefähr 300 bis 400 im Fire Strike. Die Spannung kann ich reduzieren - das bringt mir aber beim Takt nichts, auch wenn die Temperatur im Hotspot nur noch bei 85°C liegt - Takt steigt nicht.
Sobald ich im MPT den Takt versuche zu erhöhen ( von 2660 MHz auf 2700 oder höher), dann steigt entweder der Treiber aus (Reset) oder die GPU taktet sich nicht hoch....

Ich stehe da gerade echt auf dem Schlauch, habe ich evtl. etwas übersehen, oder ist die 6900XT einfach so stark limitiert, dass ich erst über die Erhöhung des Powertargets und einer besseren Kühlung bessere Werte erzielen kann?


----------



## Gurdi (6. April 2021)

Den Takt änderst du weiterhin mit dem Wattman, nicht mit MPT.


Ericius161 schrieb:


> Meh, ich habe herausgefunden was AC Valhalla zum Abstürzen bringt. 3.840 x 2.160   Den ganzen Tag problemlos in 1440p gespielt, dann umgestellt und kurz danach ist es wieder gecrashed (Blackscreen).
> Liegt das am Spiel? Treiber und Bios sind aktuell. Netzteil ist ja auch neu (Fractal Ion+ 760 Watt Platin) und die Karte mit zwei Stromkabeln angeschlossen, daran wirds also auch nicht liegen?


Könnten durchaus Spannungsspitzen sein,Skalier doch mal feinfühlig rauf,mit nem ResScale oder VSR.


----------



## Ericius161 (6. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Könnten durchaus Spannungsspitzen sein,Skalier doch mal feinfühlig rauf,mit nem ResScale oder VSR.


Der Gedanke kam mir tatsächlich auch gerade. Interne Skalierung von 150% funktioniert anscheinend ohne Probleme. Oder meinst du andersherum? UHD auswählen und dann weniger als 100% Skalierung?


----------



## Gurdi (7. April 2021)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Der Gedanke kam mir tatsächlich auch gerade. Interne Skalierung von 150% funktioniert anscheinend ohne Probleme. Oder meinst du andersherum? UHD auswählen und dann weniger als 100% Skalierung?


Beides mal testen. Versuch macht klug.


----------



## hwk (7. April 2021)

Angeblich gibt es ab heute 15:00 Uhr die RX 6800XT "Midnight Black" Edition bei AMD im Shop... zumindest wäre es reichlich spät für einen Aprilscherz


----------



## Dudelll (7. April 2021)

hwk schrieb:


> Angeblich gibt es ab heute 15:00 Uhr die RX 6800XT "Midnight Black" Edition bei AMD im Shop... zumindest wäre es reichlich spät für einen Aprilscherz


Woher kommt die Info? oO


----------



## hwk (7. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Woher kommt die Info? oO





			https://www.amd.com/de/direct-buy/5496921500/de
		


Quelle und hier


----------



## elmobank (7. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Den Takt änderst du weiterhin mit dem Wattman, nicht mit MPT.


Sobald ich den Takt im Treiber (max und/oder min) anhebe, dann crasht und resettet mir der Treiber einfach - egal was ich mache... könnte es am Standardkühler liegen, oder habe ich doch so ne Gurke von GPU erwischt beim Kauf....? -.-

Habe sogar eine saubere Neuinstallation vom Treiber durchgeführt...


----------



## Gurdi (7. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Sobald ich den Takt im Treiber (max und/oder min) anhebe, dann crasht und resettet mir der Treiber einfach - egal was ich mache... könnte es am Standardkühler liegen, oder habe ich doch so ne Gurke von GPU erwischt beim Kauf....? -.-
> 
> Habe sogar eine saubere Neuinstallation vom Treiber durchgeführt...


Hast du mal mit DDU gecleant? Da kann was nicht stimmen.


----------



## hwk (7. April 2021)

Okay 6800XT "Midnight" erfolgreich bestellt, mal sehen ob die auch wirklich ankommt und nicht storniert wird, die 6900XT hätte schon ein potentiell neues Zuhause beim Arbeitskollegen, natürlich zur UVP 

Vielleicht haten hier ja nicht alle sofort rein....


----------



## Dudelll (7. April 2021)

Graz ^^


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. April 2021)

hwk schrieb:


> Vielleicht haten hier ja nicht alle sofort rein....


Du und dein olles Script! Betrüger! 

Es sei dir gegönnt, besser als irgendwo in einer Mining-Farm^^
Auch wenn ich auch gern eine haben würde (muss auch nicht schwarz sein), aber ich hab sie nicht mal gesehen


----------



## hwk (7. April 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Du und dein olles Script! Betrüger!


Zu irgendwas muss das IT Studium und der Job als Web-Entwickler ja gut sein


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. April 2021)

@Gurdi und @hRy1337 Danke für eure Tipps! Der Minimaltakt hat schon mal deutlich geholfen. Allerdings dropt er zwischendrin immer noch auf 300 Mhz, immerhin aber nicht mehr auf 10 Mhz. Werde da nochmal weiter fummeln.  

Die Partie AoE 2 DE gestern lief jedenfalls ohne große Framedrops und Ruckler!


----------



## elmobank (7. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du mal mit DDU gecleant? Da kann was nicht stimmen.



Ja, hatte alles sauber gemacht.... ist halt extrem merkwürdig, selbst @Stock kann ich kein OC durchführen (wird einfach ignoriert), dafür kann ich den Speicher bei FT 1 auf 2150MHz laufen lassen - macht ein Plus von 500 bis 600 Punkten in Time Spy...

Sobald ich den Min Takt setze laufe ich in den den bekannten Anzeigefehler und verliere bis zu 3000 Punkte in TS.


----------



## Gurdi (7. April 2021)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> @Gurdi und @hRy1337 Danke für eure Tipps! Der Minimaltakt hat schon mal deutlich geholfen. Allerdings dropt er zwischendrin immer noch auf 300 Mhz, immerhin aber nicht mehr auf 10 Mhz. Werde da nochmal weiter fummeln.
> 
> Die Partie AoE 2 DE gestern lief jedenfalls ohne große Framedrops und Ruckler!


Du kannst auch via Aferburner den ULP Mode deaktivieren, das könnte auch helfen.


elmobank schrieb:


> Ja, hatte alles sauber gemacht.... ist halt extrem merkwürdig, selbst @Stock kann ich kein OC durchführen (wird einfach ignoriert), dafür kann ich den Speicher bei FT 1 auf 2150MHz laufen lassen - macht ein Plus von 500 bis 600 Punkten in Time Spy...
> 
> Sobald ich den Min Takt setze laufe ich in den den bekannten Anzeigefehler und verliere bis zu 3000 Punkte in TS.


Ich bin überfragt bei dir muss ich zuegeben. Karte mal neu einbauen, Bios vom Board aktuell? Mal ne andere PCI Ex Variante getestet?


----------



## elmobank (7. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich bin überfragt bei dir muss ich zuegeben. Karte mal neu einbauen, Bios vom Board aktuell? Mal ne andere PCI Ex Variante getestet?



Ich werde dann mal heute noch ein Biosupdate machen.... voll nervig das Ganze...
Aber sonst läuft die Karte ja und auch der Speicher akzeptiert das OC mit FT 1  bei 2150MHz - TimeSpy sind es dann ungefähr 500 bis 600 Punkte mehr....


----------



## Gurdi (7. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ich werde dann mal heute noch ein Biosupdate machen.... voll nervig das Ganze...
> Aber sonst läuft die Karte ja und auch der Speicher akzeptiert das OC mit FT 1  bei 2150MHz - TimeSpy sind es dann ungefähr 500 bis 600 Punkte mehr....


Ja irgendwo hängt es, ich vermute eher zusammenspiel Board mit Karte als Karte selbst.


Liquid Metal ist nun drauf, Temps sind sagenhaft.
Performance, neuer Rekord mit 255er ASIC. Schneller geht nicht mehr, weil der max Boost anliegt für das Powerlimit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (7. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja irgendwo hängt es, ich vermute eher zusammenspiel Board mit Karte als Karte selbst.



Vielen Dank für den Tipp, habe das neueste Bios drauf gepackt und siehe da, die Karte reagiert wieder auf Takt und Spannung xD

Könnte evtl. mit dem Einbau der Rx 6700xt zusammenhängen, die ich kurzzeitig drin hatte....?

Time Spy sinds jetzt wieder 19611 Punkte - hatte schon gedacht, die Karte wäre für die Tonne xD
Immerhin über 1000 Punkte mehr.

Immerhin, für das Referenzdesign, ohne Kühlunsoptimierung kann man das so nehmen, oder?


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2021)

Moin! Meine Frage ist eigentlich offtopic, aber hier ist am meisten Los was andere AMD-_Leidensgenossen _angeht 

Habt ihr in den letzten Wochen auch schon mal von Windows Update einen AMD Treiber angeboten bekommen?
Und wenn der installiert ist, dass sich die Radeonsoftware leicht unterscheidet von der "normalen"?
Einmal hatte ich sogar die "Radeon Software" aus dem MS-Store plötzlich auf dem System, ungefragt 

Heute kam das in WU:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach durfte ich dann die normalen Radeontreiber nochmal installieren und 2x neustarten, weil nach dem ersten Neustart plötzlich LAN, Sound und manche SATA Ports nicht mehr vorhanden waren 

Jetzt läuft aber alles wieder wie gewohnt


----------



## Ericius161 (8. April 2021)

SAM scheint gut 1000 Punkte auszumachen? Woran man sieht, dass es in Kombination mit Zen 2 eben doch nicht immer läuft. Ich komme jedenfalls selbst mit Vollgas nicht ganz an die 19000 Punkte.


----------



## bath92 (8. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Moin! Meine Frage ist eigentlich offtopic, aber hier ist am meisten Los was andere AMD-_Leidensgenossen _angeht
> 
> Habt ihr in den letzten Wochen auch schon mal von Windows Update einen AMD Treiber angeboten bekommen?
> Und wenn der installiert ist, dass sich die Radeonsoftware leicht unterscheidet von der "normalen"?
> ...



Kenne das Problem, eine der Verschlimmbesserungen durch Windows 10.

Lösung: Deskmodder: Gerätetreiber Treibersoftware über Windows Update deaktivieren Windows 10

Je nach verwendeter Windows 10 Version (Home/Pro usw.) gibt es verschiedene Lösungsvarianten.


----------



## Gurdi (8. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. mit dem Einbau der Rx 6700xt zusammenhängen, die ich kurzzeitig drin hatte....?


Die Karten haben ein zweigeteiltes UEFI, kompliziertes Thema. Man kann sich beim OC sogar das System so abschießen dass der Rechner nicht mehr bootet ohne Cmos reset.


Ericius161 schrieb:


> SAM scheint gut 1000 Punkte auszumachen? Woran man sieht, dass es in Kombination mit Zen 2 eben doch nicht immer läuft. Ich komme jedenfalls selbst mit Vollgas nicht ganz an die 19000 Punkte.


SAM macht im TS bei mir etwa ~250-300Punkte aus.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2021)

Danke dir @bath92 
Kenn die Optionen _natürlich_  Hab das jetzt auch deaktiviert.

Was mich nur gewundert hat, dass es plötzlich damit Probleme gibt bei mir.
Monatelang hat sich WU nicht eingemischt, da meine Treiber immer aktuell sind... 
Aber jetzt, ich glaub bei der 21.2.1 das erste Mal, will mir Windows da die blöden Treiber reindrücken 


Naja jetzt läuft es erstmal. Sobald die nächste Treiberversion von AMD kommt, mach ich eine saubere Neuinstallation und hoffe das WU dann Ruhe gibt


----------



## Redrudi (8. April 2021)

Vielleicht kommt es wenn der Amd Treiber noch unter Beta läuft.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2021)

Damit hatte ich vorher auch nie Probleme 
Ich installier einfach immer den neuesten, egal ob WHQL oder Optional oder "Beta".
Das ganze letzte Jahr war zum Beispiel problemlos in der Hinsicht.
Ich würde eher noch vermuten, dass es mit den beta-Windowsupdates irgendwie zu tun hat die ich aus dem Insider-Channel kriege 

Gibt schlimmeres, danke euch erstmal


----------



## Gurdi (8. April 2021)

Temps mit LM, PR im Loop, Cyberpunk 45min @1800p MaxOut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (8. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Damit hatte ich vorher auch nie Probleme



Ich bis vor kurzem auch nicht. Habe aber seit Anfang 2021 das Problem das die Einstellung über die Gruppenrichtlinien zum Ausschließen der Treiberupdates über Windows-Update nicht mehr zuverlässig funktioniert.

Hängt evtl. hiermit zusammen: Windows 10 2004 /20H2 Treiberupdates ab 5.11.2020 neu geregelt

Konnte es aber noch nicht reproduzieren bzw. abschließend lösen. Evtl. hat jemand ja ähnliche Erfahrungen gesammelt und hat hierzu schon eine Lösung gefunden.



Redrudi schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt es wenn der Amd Treiber noch unter Beta läuft.



Bei mir trotz 20.12.1 WQHL-Treiber & Blockade über Gruppenrichtlinie & Windows-Registry passiert.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2021)

Hab leider nur die "Home" Version ohne Gruppenrichtlinien-Hack aktuell  

Ich warte einfach mal ab, was beim nächsten Treiber-Update von AMD passiert.
Nach ein paar Startschwierigkeiten heute läuft trotzdem wieder alles wie gewohnt


----------



## Xaphyr (8. April 2021)

Oha, mein Beileid. Die Pro Version ist ja schon recht restriktiv, das ist mit der Home Version sicher kein Vergnügen.


----------



## sifusanders (8. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Temps mit LM, PR im Loop, Cyberpunk 45min @1800p MaxOut


ahb jetzt nicht alles verfolgt, was ist denn delta zu zuvor?

LG
sifu


----------



## hanfi104 (8. April 2021)

Kann mir hier jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Man holt sich das BIOS per GPUZ, bearbeitet es im MPT und RBE und lädt das dann per Flash Tool 3.04 auf die Karte oder?

Weder RBE noch das Flash Tool findet meine GPU 
Karte 6800XT Merc 319
RBE von Igor geladen
Flash Tool von Guru3D


----------



## Norkzlam (8. April 2021)

Wäre mir neu, dass man das BIOS bei BigNavi bearbeiten und flashen kann. Du musst das MPT die Einstellungen in die Registery schreiben lassen und den Rechner neustarten.


----------



## Gurdi (8. April 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> ahb jetzt nicht alles verfolgt, was ist denn delta zu zuvor?
> 
> LG
> sifu


52/66 alt. 45/56 neu. Das liegt deutlich über meinen Erwartungen, ich hatte mit etwa 6 Grad TJ gerechnet.


hanfi104 schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?
> 
> Man holt sich das BIOS per GPUZ, bearbeitet es im MPT und RBE und lädt das dann per Flash Tool 3.04 auf die Karte oder?
> 
> ...


Man kann die RDNA2 Karten derzeit nicht flashen, alle Versuche sind fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## sifusanders (8. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 52/66 alt. 45/56 neu. Das liegt deutlich über meinen Erwartungen, ich hatte mit etwa 6 Grad TJ gerechnet.


krass :O


----------



## hanfi104 (8. April 2021)

Werden dann zb. die Vsoc Werte mit Write SPPT übernommen?


----------



## Dudelll (8. April 2021)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Werden dann zb. die Vsoc Werte mit Write SPPT übernommen?


Ja sobald du Write SPPT drückst werden die Settings die du im MPT eingetragen hast in die Registry geschrieben und nach nem Neustart (oder nach Treiber Reset z.b. mit CRU) dann verwendet. Siehst du dann auch im Wattman, das z.b. die maximal Spannung auf dem Wert liegt den du eingetragen hast.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Hat mal jemand hier einen PCI Express feature Test aus dem 3D Mark für mich, ich hab heute ein kleines Projekt und benötige den ein oder anderen Vergelichswert, hilfreich ist alles. 4.0, 3.0 gerne auch wenn vorhanden mit reduzierten Lanes. Mit SAM ohne SAM (bitte bei schreiben) Danke


----------



## Methusalem (9. April 2021)

@Gurdi 

Hilft dir das weiter?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (9. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr schaffe ich nicht ... Leider 
Vllt habt ihr noch eine Lösung 
pl liegt bei 345 
Gehe ich mit der Spannung runter oder Takt höher dann schmiert es ab

Ach ja timespy gibt 20982 Punkte


----------



## Dudelll (9. April 2021)

Probier mal die gleichen Settings mit Soc Spannung auf default .


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Gurdi: Kein SAM, ist ja auch nur eine 5700XT^^


----------



## Noel1987 (9. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Probier mal die gleichen Settings mit Soc Spannung auf default .



Dann lande ich noch schneller im PL und verliere sogar Punkte 
Die Spannung für den soc ist so weit gesenkt wie es stabil geblieben ist


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Mein System erreicht einen überraschend hohen Wert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. April 2021)

Du hast deine Lanes halt ein bisschen aufgebohrt


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Du hast deine Lanes halt ein bisschen aufgebohrt


Dremel machts möglich 

Hintergrund der Sache ist bei mir, ich kriege heute zwei neue GPU´s für mein eGPU Case.
Die Bandbreite ist das Hauptnadelöhr. Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich DLSS und Raytracing mit niedriger Bandbreite und schwachem Prozessor verhalten.


----------



## Ace (9. April 2021)

Mal was neues zum Testen mit fast 1,6 Kilo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> mit niedriger Bandbreite und schwachem Prozessor verhalten.


eGPU geht über TB oder? Google sagt da 5GB/s Bandbreite, das wäre aber schon deutlich weniger.



Ace schrieb:


> Mal was neues zum Testen mit fast 1,6 Kilo


1,6 kg, was ein Trumm.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> eGPU geht über TB oder? Google sagt da 5GB/s Bandbreite, das wäre aber schon deutlich weniger.
> 
> 
> 1,6 kg, was ein Trumm.


5Gb/s krieg ich sicher nicht hin, 3.0 8x schafft so 6Gb/s am Laptop mit der APU.


----------



## chill_eule (9. April 2021)

Hast du ne Stütze dafür @Ace oder legst du deinen Tower sicherheitshalber auf die Seite?


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. April 2021)

@Gurdi Dann muss wohl der Dremel nochmal zum Einsatz kommen 

Ansonsten lässt sich sicher mit der Bildqualität auch noch spielen, damit es nicht ruckeln sollte (falls das der Fall wäre).
Was hängst denn für eine GPU dran?


----------



## Dudelll (9. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Dann lande ich noch schneller im PL und verliere sogar Punkte
> Die Spannung für den soc ist so weit gesenkt wie es stabil geblieben ist


Dann soc Spannung etwas hoch und pl weiter hoch, soviel Leistung braucht der Rest der Karte eigentlich nicht. Bei zu wenig soc Spannung kanns dir passieren das der Takt zwar gut aussieht, aber nicht wirklich stabil anliegt. 

Zumindest gehen bei mir die Punkte runter wenn ich mit dem soc zu weit runter gehe, auch schon bevor das setting wirklich instabil wird, bissl wie clock Stretching bei ryzen.


----------



## Ace (9. April 2021)

Ohne Stütze kein Problem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Standard Settings 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weniger wie 1.070 gehts nicht mit dem Takt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (9. April 2021)

Werde ich später Mal ausprobieren 
Aber ich habe den soweit gesenkt wie die Punkte nach oben gegangen sind danach habe ich es so gelassen 
PL werde ich aber nicht weiter erhöhen 
345 Watt ist schon sehr hoch


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> @Gurdi Dann muss wohl der Dremel nochmal zum Einsatz kommen
> 
> Ansonsten lässt sich sicher mit der Bildqualität auch noch spielen, damit es nicht ruckeln sollte (falls das der Fall wäre).
> Was hängst denn für eine GPU dran?


Eine 5700XT und eine RTX 3060 hab ich zum testen. Mal sehn ob es Unterschiede bei der Bandbreitenskalierung gibt, zudem haben die RTX GPUßs ja auch ein Problem mit Overhead in DX12. Zudem bin ich gespannt wie DLSS und RT im Bandbreitenlimit laufen.


----------



## hanfi104 (9. April 2021)

Wieso hat Gurdis RAM zwei Timinglevel und Noels und auch meine nur Standard/Fast?
Ich habe mal versucht Gurdis TS Niveau zu erreichen, aber selbst bei 296W @ 2500 Mhz fehlen mir etwa 400 Punkte.
Wobei ich auch von der thermischen Skalierung enttäuscht bin, hab mir mehr OC Potential aus dem Wassekühler erwartet.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. April 2021)

Musst du im MPT freischalten, meine hat das auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Wieso hat Gurdis RAM zwei Timinglevel und Noels und auch meine nur Standard/Fast?
> Ich habe mal versucht Gurdis TS Niveau zu erreichen, aber selbst bei 296W @ 2500 Mhz fehlen mir etwa 400 Punkte.
> Wobei ich auch von der thermischen Skalierung enttäuscht bin, hab mir mehr OC Potential aus dem Wassekühler erwartet.


Meine Karte steht auch auf 2800 im Wattman.  Die wirst du so schnell nicht erreichen.


----------



## Dudelll (9. April 2021)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Wieso hat Gurdis RAM zwei Timinglevel und Noels und auch meine nur Standard/Fast?
> Ich habe mal versucht Gurdis TS Niveau zu erreichen, aber selbst bei 296W @ 2500 Mhz fehlen mir etwa 400 Punkte.
> Wobei ich auch von der thermischen Skalierung enttäuscht bin, hab mir mehr OC Potential aus dem Wassekühler erwartet.


Wieviel + hast du denn mit wakü bzw was hast du erwartet?

Hab im Mittel über mehrere synthetische Benchmarks durch Umbau auf Wasser etwas mehr als 3% plus ggü. Luft bei ansonsten identischen Settings gehabt.


----------



## Methusalem (9. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mein System erreicht einen überraschend hohen Wert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, wie man's sieht: Ich denke, mein Wert ist überraschend niedrig mit 13,7 GB/s, auch verglichen mit dem von Gonzo.

Nur ungefähr die Hälfte...hm, was ist da los?


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Na ja, wie man's sieht: Ich denke, mein Wert ist überraschend niedrig mit 13,7 GB/s, auch verglichen mit dem von Gonzo.
> 
> Nur ungefähr die Hälfte...hm, was ist da los?


PCI Ex. 4.0 vs. 3.0.
Dein Wert ist normal.


----------



## Noel1987 (9. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine Karte steht auch auf 2800 im Wattman.  Die wirst du so schnell nicht erreichen.


Lass uns teilhaben an dein Geheimnis xD


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Ich hab ja alles bestmöglich kommuniziert.
Hier hab ich es sogar in nem Artikel.
Da war die Karte aber noch nicht in Ihrem jetzigen Status, ich verändere immer mal wieder Kleinigkeiten.









						Der große Radeon RX 6800 (XT) Overclocking- und Mod-Guide | Community | igor´sLAB
					

Die neuen Big Navi Karten sind released und die 6800/6800 XT sowie die neue feierten kürzlich Ihr Debüt. Unser Community-Mitglied Gurdi konnte es auch diesmal wieder nicht lassen, sich nun auch die…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Ansonsten ist mein Wattman Setting simpel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stumpf ist Trumpf.


----------



## Noel1987 (9. April 2021)

Fast Timings Level 2 endet bei mir mit Standart Takt schon in Bild Fehlern 
Keine Option

Nicht im Ernst habe jetzt 75 mv im MPT genommen 
Von 345 Watt auf 297 gesunken ohne soc UV 
Nimmt der das nicht vom Wattman oder legt der weiterhin volle 1175mv an ?

@Gurdi 
Du hast wie ich sehe die 2150 MHz RAM direkt im MpT eingetragen 
Ist das stabiler ?


----------



## hanfi104 (9. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Wieviel + hast du denn mit wakü bzw was hast du erwartet?
> 
> Hab im Mittel über mehrere synthetische Benchmarks durch Umbau auf Wasser etwas mehr als 3% plus ggü. Luft bei ansonsten identischen Settings gehabt.


Ist ein wenig Pauschal gesagt, aber wenigstens an Gurdi herankommen wäre geil  Aber das ist wie ein Smart vs Porsche bei offener Autobahn, mit Porsche bei halben Verbrauch

GPU wird bei 300W 47°C Warm im Hotspot, da muss doch was gehen  
Vielleicht kommt irgendwann meine bestelle Merc 319 von Proshop, dann schnall ich da die Wasserkühlung drauf und verkauf meine jetzige (falls die besser ist)


Ich habe gestern Abend auch noch mit MPT und SoC Spannung usw herumgespielt.
Am Ende Stand beim Mining an der Steckdose 285W statt 256W dran und es war langsamer :/
Waren zwar auch nur Gurdis Werte ein wenig konservativer aber gebrachts hats 0, eher negativ


----------



## Dudelll (9. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand hier einen PCI Express feature Test aus dem 3D Mark für mich, ich hab heute ein kleines Projekt und benötige den ein oder anderen Vergelichswert, hilfreich ist alles. 4.0, 3.0 gerne auch wenn vorhanden mit reduzierten Lanes. Mit SAM ohne SAM (bitte bei schreiben) Danke


Brauchste noch welche ? 

27,25GB/s
PCI-E 4 16x + Sam


----------



## Ace (9. April 2021)

Mit der kleinen Karte SAM On


----------



## hanfi104 (9. April 2021)

6800XT, PCIe 4, 16x, 5950X, SAM on
27,32 GB/s


----------



## Noel1987 (9. April 2021)

So komme doch höher als 2660 
Indem ich den Minimaltakt gesenkt habe komme ich nun auf 2720 MHz Maximaltakt 
Treiber hat nicht mehr ausgesetzt 
Spannung ist jetzt bei 1125 mV 
In Borderlands 3 erreiche ich dadurch nicht mehr 111 FPS auf badass sondern 112 
Und von 9.1 MS auf 8.8 ms bei 3440x1440 
Anstatt im PL bei 318 bis 345w liege ich jetzt bei 280w bis 309w maximal
Temperatur ist um 9 Grad gesunken


----------



## Xaphyr (9. April 2021)

Schmeiß mal die 2080ti aus deinen Daten im Profil raus, Junge!  Welche hast du nochmal aktuell?


----------



## Rolk (9. April 2021)

Ace schrieb:


> Mit der kleinen Karte SAM On


Endlich noch jemand der sich mit so Kleinkram wie einer 6700XT abgibt.^^
Was erreicht du denn für reale Taktraten bei fordernden Spielen? Ich bin noch am herum experimentieren, aber oberhalb von eingestellten 2820MHz @1,15V war noch nichts absolut rockstable. Der Takt schwankt damit aber noch relativ stark, mit starker Tendenz zu knapp über 2700MHz.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. April 2021)

Gerne mehr! Welche Auflösung testest du? Nutzt du den MPT auch mit? Wie verhalten sich die Temperaturen?


----------



## Rolk (9. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Gerne mehr! Welche Auflösung testest du? Nutzt du den MPT auch mit? Wie verhalten sich die Temperaturen?


Wenn du mich meinst, nein bisher bin ich nur mit dem Wattman unterwegs. Habe auch eher mit der Karte gezockt, als gebencht.


----------



## Noel1987 (9. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Schmeiß mal die 2080ti aus deinen Daten im Profil raus, Junge!  Welche hast du nochmal aktuell?


XD ganz vergessen 
Eine 6900xt mit Alphacool Block


----------



## Xaphyr (9. April 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst, nein bisher bin ich nur mit dem Wattman unterwegs. Habe auch eher mit der Karte gezockt, als gebencht.


Da sind wir die zwei einzigen, hab ich oft das Gefühl. 🤣


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Das ist ja hoch interessant.
Durch SAM steigt der Durchsatz am PCI Express 
Die kleinere 6700XT fällt deutlich ab beim Durchsatz, auch sehr interessant und hätte ich nicht erwartet.


Rolk schrieb:


> Endlich noch jemand der sich mit so Kleinkram wie einer 6700XT abgibt.^^
> Was erreicht du denn für reale Taktraten bei fordernden Spielen? Ich bin noch am herum experimentieren, aber oberhalb von eingestellten 2820MHz @1,15V war noch nichts absolut rockstable. Der Takt schwankt damit aber noch relativ stark, mit starker Tendenz zu knapp über 2700MHz.


Ich hatte zwei hier, aber weil die 8Pin + 6Pin hatten konnte ich die nicht im Main testen. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Rolk (9. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwei hier, aber weil die 8Pin + 6Pin hatten konnte ich die nicht im Main testen. Schade eigentlich.


Ich habe für die 6700XT extra einen neuen Rechner gebaut. Im ursprünglich vorgesehen PC kamen sich Backplate und CPU Kühler ins Gehege und was sind schon ein R5 3600+B550 Board nach einem Grafikkartenkauf... Der Rest lag ohnehin noch herum.


----------



## flx23 (9. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Da sind wir die zwei einzigen, hab ich oft das Gefühl. 🤣


Nene 
Ich lese aktuell nur mit und bin von den Ergebnissen schwer beeindruckt. 

Aber für alles was ich spiele auf 4k 60hz reichen mir meine quick an dirty settings. Einfach mal im Treiber die Spannung auf 1,1V abgesenkt und den takt leicht angehoben. 

Feintunig kommt wenn die Experten hier alle Grenzen ausgelotet haben und meine Spiele mehr Leistung wollen


----------



## big-maec (9. April 2021)

@Gurdi
bei mir ist die Bandbreite am Schwanken. Mehrere Durchläufe gemacht mal mehr mal weniger. Es wurde nichts verändert.








						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com
				




Hier mal die Durchläufe mit der Zeit Angabe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. April 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habe für die 6700XT extra einen neuen Rechner gebaut. Im ursprünglich vorgesehen PC kamen sich Backplate und CPU Kühler ins Gehege und was sind schon ein R5 3600+B550 Board nach einem Grafikkartenkauf... Der Rest lag ohnehin noch herum.



Hahahaha... so kam meine RX6800 auch zu ihrem "5600X + B550 Board"-Bundle...  Der steht jetzt beim Fernseher... zum Couch-Gaming....


----------



## Noel1987 (9. April 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hahahaha... so kam meine RX6800 auch zu ihrem "5600X + B550 Board"-Bundle...  Der Steht jetzt beim Fernseher... zum Couch-Gaming....



Fürs Couch gaming habe ich meine steambox 
Für 1080 p ist das ausreichend

Edit
Bei mpt sind unter Frequenz
Max gfx 2660 drin 
Hat das ein Grund warum da so ist 
Was hilft es die MHz Zahl dort anzuheben?


----------



## Dudelll (9. April 2021)

Fyi. das PL im MPT bei ner 6900xt auf unter 60w zu setzen wird ignoriert. Die Karte nimmt sich scheinbar immer mindestens 60w um die 500Mhz min. Takt zu schaffen^^


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Fürs Couch gaming habe ich meine steambox
> Für 1080 p ist das ausreichend
> 
> Edit
> ...


Es gibt da eine "freigeschaltet Range" in der sich die Customs bewegen können, Werte die sich abseits dessen bewegen werden nicht angenommen.


Dudelll schrieb:


> Fyi. das PL im MPT bei ner 6900xt auf unter 60w zu setzen wird ignoriert. Die Karte nimmt sich scheinbar immer mindestens 60w um die 500Mhz min. Takt zu schaffen^^


Das tut die 6800 auch.


----------



## Dudelll (9. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es gibt da eine "freigeschaltet Range" in der sich die Customs bewegen können, Werte die sich abseits dessen bewegen werden nicht angenommen.
> 
> Das tut die 6800 auch.



Demnächst mal testen ob ich die irgendwie dazu bewegen kann auf max 100mhz oder so zu gehen, oder die zu zwingen im 2d Modus zu bleiben.

Will das brains achievement aber kein Bock dafür extra meine alte 4870 einbauen zu müssen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Also ich muss sagen meine Untersuchungen hier mit der 5700 und 3060 sind wirklich bemerkenswert.
Da kommt so die ein oder andere spannende Erkenntnis bei raus.


----------



## Dudelll (9. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen meine Untersuchungen hier mit der 5700 und 3060 sind wirklich bemerkenswert.
> Da kommt so die ein oder andere spannende Erkenntnis bei raus.


Zum Beispiel^^?


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Ich will mal noch nicht spoilern, ich muss mir das übers Wochenende mal genau anschauen und in Zahlen pressen.


----------



## Ace (9. April 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Endlich noch jemand der sich mit so Kleinkram wie einer 6700XT abgibt.^^
> Was erreicht du denn für reale Taktraten bei fordernden Spielen? Ich bin noch am herum experimentieren, aber oberhalb von eingestellten 2820MHz @1,15V war noch nichts absolut rockstable. Der Takt schwankt damit aber noch relativ stark, mit starker Tendenz zu knapp über 2700MHz.


Ja mal Abwechslung zur 6800XT. Ich spiele eigentlich nur Battlefield 5. läuft ja etwas undervoltet 1.100V und Standard Takt, 2650Mhz war der höchste Takt im Spiel.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Ace schrieb:


> Ja mal Abwechslung zur 6800XT. Ich spiele eigentlich nur Battlefield 5. läuft ja etwas undervoltet 1.100V und Standard Takt, 2650Mhz war der höchste Takt im Spiel.


Haut doch mal nen Benchrun durch und beteiligt euch hier:





						R(T)X 6000/3000 Benchmark Thread
					

Der ein oder andere möchte sicher mit den neuen Gens seine Werte einordnen beim tweaken, deswegen mache ich hier mal nen Thread auf mit Vergleichswerten, vorrangig aus integrierten Benchmarks. Gerne können wir hier aber auch den kommenden PCGH Parcour benchen wer Lust hat. Natürlich sind Werte...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Methusalem (9. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Haut doch mal nen Benchrun durch und beteiligt euch hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würde das noch was bringen?

Allgemein keine GraKa zu keinem Preis...und dann noch benchen?


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Würde das noch was bringen?
> 
> Allgemein keine GraKa zu keinem Preis...und dann noch benchen?


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## Methusalem (9. April 2021)

Bringt es denn was, diese wenigen Exemplare zu vergleichen?


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Bringt es denn was, diese wenigen Exemplare zu vergleichen?


Klar warum nicht, wir hier haben doch welche.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. April 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Bringt es denn was, diese wenigen Exemplare zu vergleichen?


Warum sollten die, die eine haben jetzt in eine Winterstarre verfallen, nur weil andere keine Karte haben? Denkst du die werden dann neidisch, oder worum gehts dir?


----------



## Kelemvor (10. April 2021)

Für mich ein bisschen unentschlossenen jedenfalls interessant, vielleicht reicht mir die Leistung ja um meine 1070(Ti?) im HTPC zu ersetzen. Momentan ist es mir fast egal was ich vielleicht am DropDay bei AMD im Shop bekomme. Bisher 6800 oder 6800XT. 
Mittlerweile sind mir die Benchmarks von echten Gamern lieber als die der Mags.

*mal so aus dem Off anmerkend*


----------



## Gurdi (10. April 2021)

Zumal auch interessant ist was man aus einer GPU machen kann. 6800 und 3070 sind z.B. absolute UV Wunder.
Am Ende zählt was man selbst im Rechner an Leistung hat, da helfen getweakte Werte deutlich.

Meine 6800XT ist z.B Meilenweit von den Tests der Mags entfernt.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. April 2021)

Das mit dem min. Takt ist mal schräg. Wieso dropt der Takt so extrem, obwohl nichtmal Chill o.ä. an ist? Hab damit jetzt jedenfalls auch mal etwas experimentiert. Läuft bei mir jetzt, siehe Screenshots, bislang stabil mit ziemlich genau ~2450MHz Ingame bei 1069mV & ~700rpm, das schafft sie @ Stock nicht (~60W, ~500rpm & ~10°C HS, allerdings mit Backside Kühler, mehr, bei ~200-400MHz weniger).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (10. April 2021)

Ich bin mittlerweile auch soweit 
Ich habe allerdings die GFX Spannung auf 1140mv gelassen 
Damit erreiche ich ein super Ergebnis in meinen spielen 
Je nach Takt kann ich den Slider im Wattman weiter nach links schieben 
Ohne Spannung zu setzen lag ich um als Beispiel Borderlands 3 zu nehmen 

Qualitätstufe ultra 3440x1440 

Bei 300 Watt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei 345 Watt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einstellen von der Spannung im MPT sowie Takt und Slider im Wattman

308 Watt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 220 Watt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe jeweils beide Profile 2 Stunden ohne Probleme gespielt 
Auf Stufe badass sind es 6 FPS weniger 

Stock hatte ich bei 255w knapp 103 FPS

So kann ich meine maximale Leistung bei 308 Watt abrufen bei 1140 mV und durch den Slider der gfx Spannung im Wattman sowie einstellen des taktes auf das Watt genau meinen Verbrauch einstellen 
Morgen werde ich noch andere Spiele mit den Profilen testen 
Vllt muss ich ggfs die Spannung etwas anpassen


----------



## Ace (10. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Haut doch mal nen Benchrun durch und beteiligt euch hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach ich nachher mal.


----------



## big-maec (10. April 2021)

@Gurdi

Habe wohl mein Problem gefunden mit den schwankenden Werten beim PCI Express Feature Test.
Eigentlich ganz einfach aber auch etwas gemein liegt an dem Grafikprofil in der Radeon Software zwischen Standard und Spiele usw..
Leider wird 3DMark von der Radeon Software als Spiel erkannt und legt bei Erkennung ein Profil an, wenn man dann in dem Profil für 3DMark von Standard auf Spiele wechselt passiert, das, was mir passiert ist eine Änderung mit Leistungseinbuße. In der angehängten Grafik sieht man den Unterschied links Standard rechts Spiele Profil.
Habe wohl vor den Test unterbewusst das Profil gewechselt für 3DMark. Kannst es ja mal selber Testen.









						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com


----------



## DARPA (10. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Du hast wie ich sehe die 2150 MHz RAM direkt im MpT eingetragen
> Ist das stabiler ?



Wenn man in MPT den VRAM Takt ändert, verändert man auch die Timings vom VRAM. Je höher der Takt, desto lascher. Nach dieser Tabelle, die hier mal gepostet wurde:



> 1360-1549   Level 1
> 1550-1799   Level 2
> 1800-2059   Level 3
> 2060-2124   Level 4
> 2125-2249   Level 5



Der Regler im Wattman hat darauf keinen Einfluss.

Bei meiner Karte läuft bei standard Level (also 2000 MHz) FT1. Ein Level schärfer (z.B. 1600 MHz) ist nicht mal mit standard Timings stabil (sofort Bildfehler). Mit einem Level lascher als standard (z.B. 2100 MHz) geht dann auch FT2.

Level 4 FT2 vs Level 3 FT1 (Takt jeweils 2100 MHz) ist in synth. Benchmarks minimal schneller und in high resolution Gaming quasi identisch von der Performance.


----------



## elmobank (10. April 2021)

So, ich wollte mich ja melden, wenn ich das mit der RX6700XT auf dem x470 Gigabyte Ultra Gaming ausprobiert habe...
Gigabytes Meldung dazu war nur, ich möge das Bios f61a testen, dies habe ich gemacht - bringt keine Besserung, Board mag die Karte nicht und bootet nicht durch.

Falls jemand noch eine Idee hat, sehr gerne her damit (außer Boardtausch, der steht quasi schon fest xD) und bitte daran denke, dass sich das Bios immer beim Karten wechsel resettet.

Fazit für mich ist aktuell:
Meider Gigabyte x470 mit einem 2xxx Ryzen in Verbindung mit einer aktuellen RX6xxx - das klappt einfach nicht, warum auch immer....


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. April 2021)

@elmobank das heisst du kommst erst gar nicht ins BIOS mit der rx6?


----------



## elmobank (10. April 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @elmobank das heisst du kommst erst gar nicht ins BIOS mit der rx6?


Korrekt - hängt sich im Bootvorgang auf, die Karte ist aber in Ordnung, auf meinem B550 Board löuft die normal. Wenn ich meine 6900XT auf das Board setze, dann läuft die auch nicht.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. April 2021)

Ich vermute mal das Board versucht pcie4 zu aktivieren schafft es aber wegen BIOS Restriktionen nicht und hängt sich auf....  Aber da du ja nicht ins BIOS kommst um pcie3 mal fest einzustellen.... Hilft wahrscheinlich nur, wie du ja auch schon geschrieben hast, der boardwechsel.....

Edit : hat das Board noch andere pcie Steckplätze, falls ja, wäre es noch ein Versuch...  Auch wenn der dann deutlich weniger Bandbreite hätte....


----------



## elmobank (10. April 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das Board versucht pcie4 zu aktivieren schafft es aber wegen BIOS Restriktionen nicht und hängt sich auf....  Aber da du ja nicht ins BIOS kommst um pcie3 mal fest einzustellen.... Hilft wahrscheinlich nur, wie du ja auch schon geschrieben hast, der boardwechsel.....
> 
> Edit : hat das Board noch andere pcie Steckplätze, falls ja, wäre es noch ein Versuch...  Auch wenn der dann deutlich weniger Bandbreite hätte....


Leider das selbe Bild - hatte es sogar versucht, die RX590 drin zu lassen und dann um zu stellen - selbes Bild...
Ich gehe also davon aus, dass Gigabyte beim Bios irgendwie Mist gebaut hat - einfach nur zum 
Wie kann man das nur so verkacken - ich versteh es einfach nicht....

Mal schauen, was Gigabyte mir dann nächste Woche zurück schreibt - aktuell sieht es so aus, als ob ich meilenweit Abstand von Gigabyte nehmen werden - wohl auch für die Zukunft...


@Gurdi 
Falls du noch ein paar Daten brauchst: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/60553708?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Leider das selbe Bild - hatte es sogar versucht, die RX590 drin zu lassen und dann um zu stellen - selbes Bild...
> Ich gehe also davon aus, dass Gigabyte beim Bios irgendwie Mist gebaut hat - einfach nur zum
> Wie kann man das nur so verkacken - ich versteh es einfach nicht....
> 
> Mal schauen, was Gigabyte mir dann nächste Woche zurück schreibt - aktuell sieht es so aus, als ob ich meilenweit Abstand von Gigabyte nehmen werden - wohl auch für die Zukunft...



Also meiner Erfahrung nach bei Gigabyte liegt es am Netzteil oder der Festplatte, aber nur wenn diese nicht auch von Gigabyte sind!
.... Und ja leider ist Gigabyte beim supporten BIOSse nicht mehr am schnellsten... Gerade wenn du da noch mit x470 unterwegs bis...


----------



## drstoecker (11. April 2021)

hier nochmal was witziges 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0frNP0qzxQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dudelll (11. April 2021)

Fyi. Absenkung des Min. Taktes auf unter 500 Mhz funktioniert mit MPT Problemlos ^^

FS Ultra und PR bei 50W 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (11. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Fyi. Absenkung des Min. Taktes auf unter 500 Mhz funktioniert mit MPT Problemlos ^^
> 
> FS Ultra und PR bei 50W
> 
> ...



Wieso ?????? 
Knackt die Grafikkarte die gt1030 ?
😂😂😂


----------



## Dudelll (11. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Wieso ??????
> Knackt die Grafikkarte die gt1030 ?
> 😂😂😂


Ja ne 1030 müsste man immer noch schlagen damit ^^

Einfach nur aus Interesse obs geht weil Max Takt weiter erhöhen mit mpt ja nicht wirklich funktioniert.

Und hab mein Brains Achievement jetzt endlich :p


----------



## Gurdi (11. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Fyi. Absenkung des Min. Taktes auf unter 500 Mhz funktioniert mit MPT Problemlos ^^
> 
> FS Ultra und PR bei 50W
> 
> ...


Das ist interessant. Das könnte sich als ziemlich nützlich erweisen an meinem HTPC. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Downsampler (11. April 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> hier nochmal was witziges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hätte ich doch nur mal Nvidia gekauft! Die taugt sogar als Müllzerkleinerer. xD Ein echtes Multifunktionsgerät!


----------



## drstoecker (11. April 2021)

Kann das sein das unser Freund @Duvar hier schon länger nicht mehr aktiv war?


----------



## Duvar (12. April 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Kann das sein das unser Freund @Duvar hier schon länger nicht mehr aktiv war?


Hi mein lieber Freund, ja in der Tat, habe länger überhaupt nicht reingeschaut.
Was ein Zufall das ich jetzt reinschaue kurz nachdem du das geschrieben hast, mein 6. Sinn hat mich hergebracht


----------



## Xaphyr (12. April 2021)

12GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6700 XT Red Devil 12GB GDDR6 HDMI 3xDP - RX 6700 XT | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von PowerColor | 12GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6700 XT Red Devil 12GB GDDR6 HDMI 3xDP :: Lagernd :: über 3.710 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




#istjafastnix! 🤣

Euch allen einen guten Wochenstart.


----------



## Redrudi (12. April 2021)

Da musst du dann aber auf Mindstar klicken um einen anderen preis zu sehen.

edit: jetzt wurde der Preis angepasst


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> 12GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6700 XT Red Devil 12GB GDDR6 HDMI 3xDP - RX 6700 XT | Mindfactory.de
> 
> 
> Radeon RX Serie von PowerColor | 12GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6700 XT Red Devil 12GB GDDR6 HDMI 3xDP :: Lagernd :: über 3.710 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen
> ...


Die Karte wird jede Woche 20 oder 30 € teurer. Aber erstaunlich das Mindfactory jede Woche Nachschub bekommt. Von der 6700XT landen wohl eher die billigen Designs in mining-rigs und der Rest bleibt für uns.^^


----------



## elmobank (12. April 2021)

Kann es sein, dass die SoC Spannung bei der 6900XT wirklich nur bis 955mV hoch geht, oder ist das ein Auslesefehler von HWinfo?


----------



## DARPA (12. April 2021)

Komplett stock ging die SOC Spannung bei meiner Karte bis auf 1063 mV. Allerdings noch ausgelesen mit den frühen Versionen von HWinfo kurz nach Release. Irgendwann gabs ja ein Update, wo plötzlich niedrigere Spannungen angezeigt wurden (auch im Vergleich zum Treiber). 
Habs im MPT einfach auf 1050 gestellt und fertig.


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2021)

Die SOCX wird allgemein nicht korrekt ausgelesen, das kannst du bei Igors Tests aber sehen.


----------



## RX480 (12. April 2021)

Scheint in HWinfo aber ganz gut zu funzen, nur das der Treiber oder mein MSi-Bios sich net an die Vorgabe für minSOC hält!?


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Scheint in HWinfo aber ganz gut zu funzen, nur das der Treiber oder mein MSi-Bios sich net an die Vorgabe für minSOC hält!?


Ein Offset ist immer drin, aber die Standardwerte werden z.B. eigentlich nie erreicht.


----------



## RX480 (12. April 2021)

Ich hatte am Anfang das Gefühl, das mein SOC bei ca. 900mV net richtig stabil war, deshalb die Erhöhung auf 931mV.
Weiss net ob MSi oder MPT irgendwas verdreht hat beim write PPT, aber am Besten gehts mit minSOC=maxSOC.

Denkst Du noch an Dirt 5 !?


----------



## Xaphyr (12. April 2021)

HA! Jetzt weiß ich, wer du hier bist, Gerri!


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2021)

Habs nicht vergessen, wird aber noch ein wenig dauern. Bin derzeit mit meine trippel GPU Setup beschäftigt.
Convertibel auf Steroiden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (12. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> HA! Jetzt weiß ich, wer du hier bist, Gerr*y*!


Damits einfacher wird, habe ich letztens mal die Avatare gleichgestellt.(war ein Schnappschuss vom RX56cf)


Gurdi schrieb:


> Habs nicht vergessen, wird aber noch ein wenig dauern. Bin derzeit mit meine trippel GPU Setup beschäftigt.
> Convertibel auf Steroiden.


als eGPU ?


----------



## BlackBestie (13. April 2021)

Uhh ich freue mich schon auf morgen bzw später.... 
da soll meine 6700XT für den 2ten PC eintreffen.
-> Eine Sapphire RX 6700 XT 12 GB Pulse <-


----------



## RX480 (13. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ein Offset ist immer drin, aber die Standardwerte werden z.B. eigentlich nie erreicht.


Was soll eigentlich der Wert "GPU-Auslastung" besagen?
In RDR2 die schlimmste Stelle vom Benchmark, kurz 158W,  sagt 99% (evtl. Nachladen=CacheMisses)
aber die Watts<<230W sagen eigentlich, das die Graka sich langweilt mit meinen angepassten
Game-Settings in 4k60Hz-Vsync.(noch kein SAM weil Asus Z390 noch net up to Date)
Kannst ja mal bitte bei Gelegenheit schauen Was Raketenjonny an der Stelle dazu sagt.
_(könnte evtl. noch durch das AC kommen!?)




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=2UPXld_xlDs:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Noel1987 (13. April 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich der Wert "GPU-Auslastung" besagen?
> In RDR2 die schlimmste Stelle vom Benchmark, kurz 158W,  sagt 99% (evtl. Nachladen=CacheMisses)
> aber die Watts<<230W sagen eigentlich, das die Graka sich langweilt mit meinen angepassten
> Game-Settings in 4k60Hz-Vsync.(noch kein SAM weil Asus Z390 noch net up to Date)
> ...



Ist nicht anders wie bei der cpu auch bezüglich in spielen taktet sie höher als unter avx Last z.b. beim rendern 
Crysis 3 läuft bei mir mit optimierung auch nur bei 180 Watt und bringt knapp 65 Fps auf ultra 
Da war meine 2080ti schon aus allen Rohren am pfeifen und hat nichts annähernd diese Leistung gebracht 

Ich dachte auch am Anfang da stimmt irgendwas nicht aber die Leistung in FPS passt und das ist ja was am Ende zählt

Die Grafikkarte langweilt sich nicht aber braucht halt nicht so einen hohen Verbrauch abzurufen

Was du machen kannst ist schauen wie hoch du mit dem Takt kommst in dem Spiel und um so noch ein paar FPS rauszuholen


----------



## Gurdi (13. April 2021)

Die Anzeige GPU Auslastung ist im grunde unbrauchbar.


----------



## RX480 (13. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch am Anfang da stimmt irgendwas nicht aber die Leistung in FPS passt und das ist ja was am Ende zählt
> Die Grafikkarte langweilt sich nicht aber braucht halt nicht so einen hohen Verbrauch abzurufen
> 
> Was du machen kannst ist schauen wie hoch du mit dem Takt kommst in dem Spiel und um so noch ein paar FPS rauszuholen


Mehr Fps bringen bei dem Moni nix. Es ist aber trotzdem gut evtl. Reserven für höhere inGame-Settings zu haben.
War erstmal ein ganz schöner OHA-Effekt mit denselben Settings wie von der RX56.

Uups, die Graka ist gar net mehr zu hören trotz höherer Auflösung.


----------



## DARPA (13. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Anzeige GPU Auslastung ist im grunde unbrauchbar.


Naja, man erkennt daran immernoch ob eine andere Komponente die Graka bremst, z.B. CPU.

Ist ja nu nix neues, dass je nach Software und Settings die Einheiten unterschiedlich belastet werden und somit die Leistungsaufnahme unterschiedlich ist.

Grad das angesprochene RDR2 ist echt human, wenn man sieht welche Bildqualität man dafür bekommt.


----------



## RX480 (13. April 2021)

Innerhalb der GPU gibts ja auch Komponenten, als da wären der SOC (Bandbreite), ROP´s (deferedLighting) und
Shader (Pixeldarstellung), PCiE (Streaming), InfinityCache (nur 1940MHz), Drawcalls etc.
Meine Verwunderung war halt, das anscheinend bei moderater Last schon eine der Komponenten evtl. sagt, 
No nehme keine Aufgaben mehr an.


----------



## Noel1987 (13. April 2021)

Du kannst ja settings für jedes Spiel festlegen 
Finde ich schon cool

Die sagt dir hier in dem Fall einfach nur das du deinen max takt erreicht hast 
*Vermutung*

Denn wenn du den Takt weiter hoch setzt kann es auch zu einer geringen "Auslastung" kommen

Für mich wäre ein Auslastung auch erst wenn die Grafikkarte ihr komplettes Powerlimit Ausfährt 
Aber es liegt halt eine schwache Last an 
Switche ich auf Cyberpunk bin ich sofort bei 300 watt


----------



## Gurdi (13. April 2021)

Ich kann euch definitiv versichern dass diese Anzeige unbrauchbar ist, weder könnt Ihr damit vernünftig ein Bandbreitenlimit erkennen, noch einen overhead noch sagt es etwas über die wirkliche Last auf der GPU aus.
Lediglich, wie Darpa sagt, das CPULimit ist teilweise zu erkennen.


----------



## RX480 (13. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja settings für jedes Spiel festlegen
> Finde ich schon cool
> 
> Die sagt dir hier in dem Fall einfach nur das du deinen max takt erreicht hast
> *Vermutung*


Also man kann definitiv mit unterschiedlichen Gamesettings die Power/TDC-Limits gut austesten:
mal mit AvP low vs. high, da kommen meine individuellen/sparsamen TDC-Limits (per MPT) schon an die Grenze.


----------



## Noel1987 (13. April 2021)

Liegt das mit der Anzeige an der Karte oder an dem Programm?

Die tdc Limits habe ich so gelassen 
Denn durch senken der Spannung sollte man eh etwas mehr Spielraum bis dahin haben

@Gurdi 
Weißt du wie weit man mit den tdc Limits hoch kann oder sollte man diese auf Stock lassen


----------



## RX480 (13. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Liegt das mit der Anzeige an der Karte oder an dem _Programm_? (Benchmark/Game)


Wer nen relativ stabilen Chip hat, sollte ne knappe TDC fahren können.
Man bildet sich dann ein, das der Arbitrator lieber ne höhere Spannung nimmt um Ampere zu sparen.
Höhere Spannung = evtl. höherer Takt.(meint der CB-Thread-Starter Facy)

Ideal wirds dann mit highASIC-Chips wie bei Gurdi, die wenig Leckströme haben.


----------



## DARPA (13. April 2021)

Ich glaube, der Wert GPU-Auslastung kommt vom Grafikkarten Scheduler. Da bin ich mir aber grad nicht sicher.


----------



## Xaphyr (13. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich kann euch definitiv versichern dass diese Anzeige unbrauchbar ist, weder könnt Ihr damit vernünftig ein Bandbreitenlimit erkennen, noch einen overhead noch sagt es etwas über die wirkliche Last auf der GPU aus.
> Lediglich, wie Darpa sagt, das CPULimit ist teilweise zu erkennen.


Deinen Eindruck kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. April 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Wert GPU-Auslastung kommt vom Grafikkarten Scheduler. Da bin ich mir aber grad nicht sicher.


Da gehe ich auch von aus.


Noel1987 schrieb:


> Liegt das mit der Anzeige an der Karte oder an dem Programm?
> 
> Die tdc Limits habe ich so gelassen
> Denn durch senken der Spannung sollte man eh etwas mehr Spielraum bis dahin haben
> ...


AmperexVolt
Ich würde nicht mehr als 400 Watt durchjagen.


----------



## DARPA (13. April 2021)

Ich hab 450W/400A/60A eingetragen.

Der höchste Wert den ich bisher overall gesehen hab, war bei rund 430 W ASIC (TSE GT2, Metro Exodus UHD + RT).


----------



## Gurdi (13. April 2021)

Läuft ^^








						Adrenalin 21.3.2 im Performance-Test
					

AMD hat die Leistung der RDNA-2-Grafikkarten über den Adrenalin-Treiber seit Markteinführung angehoben. Benchmarks zeigen wie viel.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## RX480 (13. April 2021)

Ganz interessant, in welchen Games/Engines weiter verbessert wurde: also net nur TS


----------



## Gurdi (13. April 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ganz interessant, in welchen Games/Engines weiter verbessert wurde: also net nur TS


Konnte ich ja bereits auch schon messen, Borderlands und WDL sind mir bekannt.


----------



## RX480 (13. April 2021)

Das scheint die gute typische Entwicklung von neuer Hardware zu sein, das die Treiber erst ein mue später das Potential entfalten. (Jammern auf hohem Niveau)


----------



## Gurdi (13. April 2021)

Beschweren wollen wir uns sicher nicht


----------



## RX480 (13. April 2021)

Ich staune auch über die guten Kühler, hätte Sowas net schon mit der R7 kommen können.
Muss wirklich sagen die Dinger(RDNA2) sind wirklich 24/7-tauglich.
(wenn man die Gamesettings net auf Maxed stellt, geht sogar die nonXT in 4k)


----------



## Xaphyr (14. April 2021)

Was ich ja wirklich fantastisch finde, ist das "Radeon Bildschärfen"! Das Pendant von nVidia sieht immer total mies aus, aber mit der Radeon... ich hab das mal in AC: Syndicate getestet, bin auf 1800p runter und habs mit 30% Stärke aktiviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst WoW wird sichtbar aufgewertet. In WQHD bei meiner Frau (@1800p + 10%) in HZD ist der Unterschied noch eindrucksvoller.


----------



## Gurdi (14. April 2021)

Sagt Hallo zur schnellsten 6800XT der Welt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










						3DMark.com search
					

3DMark.com search




					www.3dmark.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Clock=


----------



## Dudelll (14. April 2021)

Was musstest du dem armen Chip dafür antun ^^?


----------



## Gurdi (14. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Was musstest du dem armen Chip dafür antun ^^?


Interessanterweise macht die Karte das relativ locker, mehr geht auch nicht mehr weil der Maximaltakt permanent anliegt...


----------



## Kelemvor (14. April 2021)

ach komm, da ist doch mindestens Waterbording im Spiel


----------



## Gurdi (14. April 2021)

Ts Extrem und FS Ultra auch die Krone.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (15. April 2021)

Wo ich auch staune ist die nonXT von DaHell, wo Er auch einfach mal den Regler auf 2599 hochzieht.
Wie sagte Gurdi so schön "dumb is trumpf".

Da kann man nur neidisch gucken!


----------



## Gurdi (15. April 2021)

So, außer Port Royal hab ich jetzt überall die Spitze, wenn man mal von den Bugruns von Viktor absieht(es gibt Bug den man ausnutzen kann im Strike) und Firestrike wo meine CPU einfach zu langsam ist.

Warum ich im Port Royal doch relativ weit abgeschlagen bin hab ich noch nicht so ganz verstanden, ich vermute es liegt an meinen Timings am Vram.


----------



## Noel1987 (15. April 2021)

Was machst du mit deiner Karte das durchgehend 2800 MHz Anliegen ?
Du hast ja mehr Punkte mit deiner 6800xt als ich mit meiner 6900xt mit oc xD


----------



## HairforceOne (15. April 2021)

Ja zück mich am leckerli @Gurdi das ist mal nen Brett. :o

Was für ne Karte war das noch? Also genaues Modell?
Glückwunsch auf jeden Fall. 

Da komm ich nicht ganz hin, trotz 6900 XT.


----------



## Gurdi (15. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Was machst du mit deiner Karte das durchgehend 2800 MHz Anliegen ?
> Du hast ja mehr Punkte mit deiner 6800xt als ich mit meiner 6900xt mit oc xD


Offenes PowerLimit und Liquid Metal machen es aus, zudem hab ich meinen Backside Kühler optimiert.
Den rest macht das System im OC Mode.


HairforceOne schrieb:


> Ja zück mich am leckerli @Gurdi das ist mal nen Brett. :o
> 
> Was für ne Karte war das noch? Also genaues Modell?
> Glückwunsch auf jeden Fall.
> ...


Asus ROG Strix LC


----------



## RX480 (15. April 2021)

Uups,
Ich habe gar keine GPU!?


----------



## Xaphyr (15. April 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Ja zück mich am leckerli


Da ist mir doch glatt der Kaffee aus dem Gesicht gefallen 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Offenes PowerLimit und Liquid Metal machen es aus, zudem hab ich meinen Backside Kühler optimiert.


Liquid Metal zwischen GPU und Kühler? Und was heisst "optimiert" bei deinem Backside Kühler?


----------



## Gurdi (15. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Da ist mir doch glatt der Kaffee aus dem Gesicht gefallen
> 
> 
> Liquid Metal zwischen GPU und Kühler? Und was heisst "optimiert" bei deinem Backside Kühler?


Ja LM zwischen GPU und Kühler.
Backside habe ich mich von dir inspirieren lassen, hab noch zusätzliche WLPads angebracht, ansonsten ist der Kühler auch direkt mit der Rückseite der GPU verbunden.


----------



## DaHell63 (15. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So, außer Port Royal hab ich jetzt überall die Spitze


Port Royal ist bei meiner RX 6800 auch so...äh unbefriedigend .


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. April 2021)

16GB Powercolor Radeon RX 6900 XTU Liquid Devil Ultimate DDR6 (Retail) - RX 6900 XT | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von PowerColor | 16GB Powercolor Radeon RX 6900 XTU Liquid Devil Ultimate DDR6 (Retail) :: über 40 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Möchte jemand Geld verbrennen?


----------



## RX480 (15. April 2021)

Gibts die Ultimate mit dem open Bios?


----------



## Dudelll (15. April 2021)

Irgendwie würd ich mich ja jetzt verarscht fühlen wenn ich die "non ultimate" liquid devil gekauft hätte 


RX480 schrieb:


> Gibts die Ultimate mit dem open Bios?


Meine schon, weiß aber grad nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen hab, glaub auf videocardz.

Wenns die Karte vor paar Monaten für ~1.5k gegeben hätte wäre das ne feine Option gewesen.


----------



## Gurdi (15. April 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Port Royal ist bei meiner RX 6800 auch so...äh unbefriedigend .


Ich hab die Vermutung es hängt mit den Timings beim Speicher zusammen, muss das mal näher untersuchen bei Gelegenheit.


Dudelll schrieb:


> Irgendwie würd ich mich ja jetzt verarscht fühlen wenn ich die "non ultimate" liquid devil gekauft hätte
> 
> Meine schon, weiß aber grad nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen hab, glaub auf videocardz.
> 
> Wenns die Karte vor paar Monaten für ~1.5k gegeben hätte wäre das ne feine Option gewesen.


Das ist bestimmt ne brutale Karte dann. Meine könnte auch noch mehr wenn Sie denn dürfte.


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. April 2021)

Mittlerweile schreibt MF bei der Liquid Devil Ult. über 5 verkauft. Als ich geschaut hab war da noch nichts.
Das Geld sitzt echt locker


----------



## big-maec (15. April 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Das Geld sitzt echt locker


Liegt eher daran das viel die Warterei satthaben.


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. April 2021)

@big-maec Ich hab sie auch satt, aber so viel Geld ist mir das nicht wert.
Liegt aber vllt einfach an der Mentalität


----------



## Gurdi (15. April 2021)

Gut das ist schon eine Edelstück, da gibt es Leute für denen der Preis einfach egal ist.


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. April 2021)

@Gurdi da hast du natürlich recht. Ich erweitere meine Ausssage auf die normalen Customs, auch da ist mir der Aufpreis nicht wert.

Edelstück wäre bei mir faulem Sack vermutlich eh Verschwendung


----------



## RX480 (15. April 2021)

L!me im Luxx hat mal zugegriffen. Hoffentlich kann Er das Bios auslesen.
_(ist sooo der absolute Higendenthusiast beim OCen) _

Wenn Er es schaffen würde das Bios auf seine highAsic-Graka draufzuspielen, dann geht evtl. noch mehr Score.








						Radeon RX 6000: 3DMark Time Spy Rangliste
					

Weitere Ranglisten: 3DMark Port Royal | 3DMark Time Spy Effizienz  Schnellreise: Multi-GPU | 6950 KXTX | 6900 XTXH/Mod | 6900 XT | 6800 XT | 6800 | 6750 XT | 6700 XT | 6650 XT | 6600 XT | 6600 Radeon RX 6000:  Time Spy Rangliste    Besitzer einer Radeon 6600 (XT), 6650 XT, 6700 XT, 6750 XT, 6800...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Noel1987 (15. April 2021)

Mal ne Frage 
Was ist ne high Asic Karte ?
Custom Modell?


----------



## Gurdi (15. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage
> Was ist ne high Asic Karte ?
> Custom Modell?


Chip von außerordentlicher Güte.


----------



## Noel1987 (15. April 2021)

Naja dann hab ich keinen oder wie testet man das
AMD Referenz Karte


----------



## Gurdi (15. April 2021)

Durch OC, damals konnte GPUZ das aber auch auslesen z.B. bei NV GPU´s.


----------



## big-maec (15. April 2021)

Hat eigentlich einer irgendwelche News bezüglich BIOS flashen. Wird es da was geben?


----------



## bath92 (15. April 2021)

Im Luxx hat jemand (angeblich) unter NDA ein ES-Bios für die RX 6900XT bekommen.
Stock-Karte macht damit 23.400 Punkte im Time Spy. 

Beitrag: #42 & Beitrag: #61

Flashen geht also scheinbar grundsätzlich, ob das aber irgendwann in der freien Wildbahn ankommt ist wieder etwas anderes.


----------



## openSUSE (15. April 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> Im Luxx hat jemand (angeblich) unter NDA ein ES-Bios für die RX 6900XT bekommen.
> Stock-Karte macht damit 23.400 Punkte im Time Spy.
> 
> Beitrag: #42 & Beitrag: #61
> ...


Es gibt "offiziell kein inoffizielles" 6900 "ES" BIOS, MIT höheren Werten!
Entweder FAKE oder BIOS von AIB-(noch?)-Partner "gemoddet".


----------



## big-maec (15. April 2021)

Habe das hier gerade gelesen. Nehme es erstmal als Info mit.










						Test : Powercolor RX 6900 XT Red Devil Ultimate - Page 8 sur 10 - Overclocking.com
					

Test review de cette Powercolor RX 6900 XT Red Devil en version Ultimate, qui offre un overclocking d'usine très intéressant




					translate.google.com
				












						Test : Powercolor RX 6900 XT Red Devil Ultimate - Page 8 sur 10 - Overclocking.com
					

Test review de cette Powercolor RX 6900 XT Red Devil en version Ultimate, qui offre un overclocking d'usine très intéressant




					overclocking.com
				





EDIT: Falls einer die AMDVbFlash 3.20 Version sieht. Immer melden.


----------



## Gurdi (15. April 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Es gibt "offiziell kein inoffizielles" 6900 "ES" BIOS, MIT höheren Werten!
> Entweder FAKE oder BIOS von AIB-(noch?)-Partner "gemoddet".


Doch es gibt unlocked Biose.


----------



## openSUSE (15. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Doch es gibt unlocked Biose.


...aber nicht "MIT höheren Werten!" @stock


----------



## BlackBestie (15. April 2021)

Ne Frage:
Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass das MPT für die 6700XT von AMD (bisher getestet nach oben hin) komplett ausgeschlossen wurde? Powerlimit anheben bringt nichts....keine Änderung vorhanden.
Habe hier die Sapphire 6700XT Pulse und die reagiert überhaupt nicht auf das MorePowerTool.
Überhaupt bin ich mit der Karte im Bezug vom Overclocking enttäuscht, da diese nicht wie das Ref. Design
auf 2950Mhz einstellbar ist sondern nur Max auf 2800Mhz.
Wenn man auf 2800MHz einstellt....läuft die Karte mit einen Maximalen Takt von  2710MHz.
Undervolting per Wattman habe ich bisher auch nur 50mV runter können....was auch sehr sehr wenig ist.


----------



## Gurdi (15. April 2021)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Ne Frage:
> Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass das MPT für die 6700XT von AMD (bisher getestet nach oben hin) komplett ausgeschlossen wurde? Powerlimit anheben bringt nichts....keine Änderung vorhanden.
> Habe hier die Sapphire 6700XT Pulse und die reagiert überhaupt nicht auf das MorePowerTool.
> Überhaupt bin ich mit der Karte im Bezug vom Overclocking enttäuscht, da diese nicht wie das Ref. Design
> ...


Ich muss sagen ich war nicht begeistert von der Pulse. Da die Karte aber nicht für mich war, hab ich da nichts dran gefrickelt. Ich fand die Karte aber zu laut und zu heiß dafür.


----------



## RX480 (15. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Durch OC, damals konnte GPUZ das aber auch auslesen z.B. bei NV GPU´s.


Ging auch bei Polaris.


----------



## Dudelll (15. April 2021)

So konnts doch irgendwie nicht haben das Gurdi mit seiner ollen 6800xt mehr Punkte in TS holt als meine arme kleine 6900xt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link

Reicht zwar nicht für irgendwelche Pole-Positions, aber immerhin endlich mal in der Top 100 in der Cpu+Gpu Combi^^


----------



## Gurdi (15. April 2021)

Nice, nicht übel.


----------



## Dudelll (15. April 2021)

Damn, so close ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBestie (15. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich war nicht begeistert von der Pulse. Da die Karte aber nicht für mich war, hab ich da nichts dran gefrickelt. Ich fand die Karte aber zu laut und zu heiß dafür.



hmm also dieses Model hier wird hier nicht laut (Lüfter laufen Maximal auf 1600rpm) oder sonderlich heiß (Hotspot ist auf Stocksetting maximal 86°C) ..... zum glück.
Nur diese unnötigen Beschränkungen erinnern mich doch sehr an die 5600er Serie.
Alleine die Begrenzung auf 2800MHz im Wattman obwohl da 100%ig mehr gehen würde....ergeben keinen wirklichen Sinn.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. April 2021)

86°C bei 1600rpm ist für dich weder heiß noch laut?! 🤔


----------



## Gurdi (16. April 2021)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> hmm also dieses Model hier wird hier nicht laut (Lüfter laufen Maximal auf 1600rpm) oder sonderlich heiß (Hotspot ist auf Stocksetting maximal 86°C) ..... zum glück.
> Nur diese unnötigen Beschränkungen erinnern mich doch sehr an die 5600er Serie.
> Alleine die Begrenzung auf 2800MHz im Wattman obwohl da 100%ig mehr gehen würde....ergeben keinen wirklichen Sinn.


Meine war deutlich lauter, nahe der 2k Umdrehungen und das bei 95Grad TJ.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. April 2021)

Also da würd mir aber auch der PULSE gehen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. April 2021)

Sucht noch jemand eine 6700XT?
Update: Zug abgefahren.


----------



## DARPA (16. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Liegen da auch unter Last 1090 mV an?

Denn strange, ab 2550 MHz eingestellt im Wattman legt der Treiber bei meiner Karte immer die max. Spannung lt. Bios an, egal wo der Spannungsslider im Wattman steht.
Ich kann den bis auf 1000 mV runterziehen, ohne dass sich irgendwas ändert an Takt, Spannung, Leistungsaufnahme, Performance. Ab 999 mV freezt dann das System.

Mich wundert immer, dass es bei anderen scheinbar normal funktioniert 

Also ne Kombi aus MPT und Wattman hinsichtlich Spannungseinstellung kann ich bei meinem Setting völlig vergessen.


----------



## big-maec (16. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sucht noch jemand eine 6700XT?


Nein, suche aber eine 3060 TI FE.


----------



## Dudelll (16. April 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Liegen da auch unter Last 1090 mV an?
> 
> Denn strange, ab 2550 MHz eingestellt im Wattman legt der Treiber bei meiner Karte immer die max. Spannung lt. Bios an, egal wo der Spannungsslider im Wattman steht.
> Ich kann den bis auf 1000 mV runterziehen, ohne dass sich irgendwas ändert an Takt, Spannung, Leistungsaufnahme, Performance. Ab 999 mV freezt dann das System.
> ...



Hab ich nicht geprüft, hab nur getestet wie die Ergebnisse bei 1175mV aussehen bei ansonsten gleichen Settings und da geht der Score messbar runter, deswegen denke ich schon das die reale Spannung geringer ist in dem 1090mV Setting.

Allerdings sind die Settings nicht 100% reproduzierbar, also wenn ich Treiber auf Standard zurücksetze und dann anschließend wieder die gleichen Settings einstelle (mit Neustart zwischendrin etc.) bekomme ich nicht immer die gleichen Resultate. Sobald ich aber ein Setting fix lasse z.b. das im Anhang und einfach nur den gleichen Bench öfter durchlaufen lasse passt alles.


----------



## Ace (16. April 2021)

Das Maximum der Asus Tuf 6700XT in Time Spy mit einem 5600X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. April 2021)

Wie ist eigentlich die Leistung der 6700 XT in Minecraft RTX?


----------



## Gurdi (16. April 2021)

Ace schrieb:


> Das Maximum der Asus Tuf 6700XT in Time Spy mit einem 5600X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bekomme morgen auch nochmal eine, werde mir die diesmal genauer anschauen. Bin gespannt, hab aber nur ne Referenz.


----------



## Ace (16. April 2021)

Mit dem MPT kommt ja auch nicht mehr herum, wie wenn ich es im Treiber einstelle oder?


----------



## Noel1987 (16. April 2021)

Bei mir war es so das ab einer gewissen Leistung 1175mv Anlagen 
Erst das begrenzen im Mpt hat dazu geführt das ich die Spannung absenken konnte
Glaube das liegt an der Telemetrie


----------



## BlackBestie (16. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Leistung der 6700 XT in Minecraft RTX?


Hier einmal die 6700XT in Minecraft ohne RTX + einmal in Minecraft  RTX --> 1080p + Maxed Out Settings
Karte läuft im ersten RTX sowie in nonRTX auf @Stock und das zweite RTX Bild ist mit reinen Undervolt Setting (gleicher Takt wie Stock-bin noch am rumfrickeln)


----------



## Xaphyr (16. April 2021)

Keine 40FPS ist ja schon etwas madig. Wieso drehen deine Lüfter im UV Setting eigentlich um fast 300rpm höher?


----------



## Gurdi (16. April 2021)

Ace schrieb:


> Mit dem MPT kommt ja auch nicht mehr herum, wie wenn ich es im Treiber einstelle oder?


Doch mit MPT kann immer irgendwo noch ne Schraube drehen.


----------



## BlackBestie (16. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Keine 40FPS ist ja schon etwas madig. Wieso drehen deine Lüfter im UV Setting eigentlich um fast 300rpm höher?


Habe am Setting noch nicht viel gemacht...war vorhin erst von der Arbeit rein...dein Text gelesen und schnell in Minecraft rein ^^ 
Werde mich jetzt am Wochenende in Ruhe mit der kleinen beschäftigen bei Brot und Bierchen  .... bevor sie an ihren angedachten Arbeitsplatz kommt ....


----------



## Xaphyr (16. April 2021)

Dann ganz viel Spaß! 

Und fleissig berichten!


----------



## Gurdi (16. April 2021)

Ja bitte berichten,meine kommt auch morgen. Landet zwar imGPU Dock die arme zum testen, aber vielleicht stopfe ich Sie auch mal in den Main um zu schauen was die kann.


----------



## McZonk (16. April 2021)

DROP  (und diesmal war ich erfolgreich, f***yeah)


----------



## G0NZ0 (16. April 2021)

Ich auch 
Muss jetzt nur meinem inneren Ich irgendwie die 6900 erklären


----------



## Methusalem (16. April 2021)

Ja, die Lage entspannt sich zusehends. Wer eine Karte will, bekommt sie auch.


----------



## McZonk (16. April 2021)

@Methusalem Well... Du warst die (vielen) letzten Wochen noch nicht so dabei, oder?


----------



## Gurdi (16. April 2021)

Oh, wo kam der Drop heute her?


----------



## G0NZ0 (16. April 2021)

@Gurdi Gestern ist nichts passiert - technische Probleme oder Praktikant eingepennt. Da haben sie wohl entschieden es heute zu machen.

Mit Captcha btw, das hat vllt geholfen.


----------



## Methusalem (16. April 2021)

Hm, bisher las ich nur von "Nichts bekommen und unmöglich, überhaupt was...,  usw...", und jetzt sind's schon zwei, die erfolgreich waren. Allein hier und zeitlich wohl direkt beieinander.

Was soll man davon halten?

Viel Spass mit euren Karten btw.


----------



## McZonk (16. April 2021)

Und halt ein völlig unerwarteter Zeitpunkt, der die Beobachter gewiss reduziert hat (repräsentativ z.B. der Luxxthread am Dropstag ~2k vs. 400-500 jetzt). Aber dem Schema halb/voll (+5Min) bleiben sie treu.


----------



## Kelemvor (16. April 2021)

hmm, obwohl ich zufällig genau zum drop online war, gabs nur die 2 CPUs für mich zu sehen.
durfte schön beobachten wie sich die Jungs im Luxx gleich mehrere Karten pro Person gegönnt haben.

Auch welche ohne Direktlinks, langsam könnte man schon echt sauer werden und die Hoffnung das AMD doch mal eine Warteliste einführt verblasst immer mehr.

Wird wohl dieses Jahr nix bei mir Stückweise auf AMD zu wechseln.


----------



## G0NZ0 (16. April 2021)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> hmm, obwohl ich zufällig genau zum drop online war, gabs nur die 2 CPUs für mich zu sehen.


In der Gesamtübersicht hab ich gar nichts gesehen. Bin dann (aus gutem Grund  ) auf die Seite der 6900 und da gabs dann den Button.


----------



## McZonk (16. April 2021)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> durfte schön beobachten wie sich die Jungs im Luxx gleich mehrere Karten pro Person gegönnt haben.


Abwarten... Da schwirrt immer noch das hohe Risiko eines Stornos mit. Safe bist wohl erst wenn es Sendungsnummern gibt.

Das war entspannt heute - ich hatte Paypal nicht mal eingeloggt und hab sogar über die Übersichtsseite bestellt.


----------



## Kelemvor (16. April 2021)

Die waren auch so schlau und haben von jeder Karte 1 gekauft, soll wohl erfahrungsgemäß auch durchgehen.

Echt blöd letzten Donnerstag ein paar fehlgeschlagene PP und Mastercard Versuche wo ich erst dachte es klappt und dann waren in den Transaktionen 0€ angegeben.
AMD will mich einfach nicht.


----------



## Rolk (17. April 2021)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> hmm, obwohl ich zufällig genau zum drop online war, gabs nur die 2 CPUs für mich zu sehen.
> durfte schön beobachten wie sich die Jungs im Luxx gleich mehrere Karten pro Person gegönnt haben.


Ja, in dem Luxx Thread kommt man sich schon öfter mal vor wie bei den versammelten anonymen scalpern.^^


----------



## Gurdi (17. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1d5bTFBY8vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DARPA (17. April 2021)

sehr geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__





						3DCenter Forum -  VSR / Zusätzliche Auflösungen
					

VSR / Zusätzliche Auflösungen AMD/ATI Grafikkarten




					www.forum-3dcenter.org
				




klappt wunderbar


----------



## Gurdi (17. April 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> sehr geil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist natürlich ne feine Sache um das auf seine eigenen Leistungs/Qualitätsanforderungen anzupassen.


----------



## DARPA (17. April 2021)

Habs kurz bei ein paar Games probiert und konnte überall die zusätzlichen VSR Auflösungen auswählen (außer Death Stranding, da geht ja generell irgendwie nix mit Downsampling).

Und bei VSR ist gegenüber DSR der große Vorteil, dass jede Skalierung top aussieht


----------



## Gurdi (17. April 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Habs kurz bei ein paar Games probiert und konnte überall die zusätzlichen VSR Auflösungen auswählen (außer Death Stranding, da geht ja generell irgendwie nix mit Downsampling).
> 
> Und bei VSR ist gegenüber DSR der große Vorteil, dass jede Skalierung top aussieht


VSR ist einer der Hauptgründe warum ich die Radeons seit geraumer Zeit bevorzuge.


----------



## RX480 (17. April 2021)

@DARPA
Schau mal in den RTX-UE4-Showcasethread...1080p@windowed funzt.





						Unreal Engine 4: RTX Tech-Demo steht zum Download bereit
					

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu Unreal Engine 4: RTX Tech-Demo steht zum Download bereit 	 						Was die Unreal Engine 4 in Kombination mit RTX leisten kann, dürfen Spieler jetzt selbst ausprobieren. Nvidia und Epic Games haben nämlich eine erste RTX-Tech-Demo für die Grafik-Engine...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




*edit:* RedGamingTech hat  ein paar prinzipielle Unterschiede zw. NV-RT-Games und AMD-Whitepaper
untersucht..... wave 64 ist not recommended for AMD...wave32 funzt besser!
--> Es wird u.U. in Zukunft je nach Ansatz unterschiedliche Perfomance in NV+AMD-Games geben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NchGcb7V6zU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1369203058589249536

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (19. April 2021)

Moin in die Runde!
Ich würde mir gerne - wie so viele momentan - eine RX 6700XT/ 6800 (XT) kaufen und habe bisher mein Glück immer donnerstags zwischen 17 und 19 Uhr im AMD-Shop probiert.
Heißt konkret ich habe die Übersichtsseite https://www.amd.com/de/direct-buy/de
solange aktualisiert, bis die Seite irgendwann nicht mehr zu erreichen war. Fehler 502 meine ich.
Witzigerweise konnte ich per Handy noch auf die Seite gehen während die Testseiten im Internet wie "Is it down for me or everyone" die Homepage von AMD als offline angezeigt haben.

Was kann ich tun außer die direct-buy Seite zu aktualisieren? Und ja, ich wieß, dass die Chancen schlecht stehen, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## flx23 (19. April 2021)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun außer die direct-buy Seite zu aktualisieren? Und ja, ich wieß, dass die Chancen schlecht stehen, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


-der drop scheint mittlerweile auf random umgestellt zu sein. 
- es gibt skripte die man nutzen kann
- kein Zugriff auf die zweite kann ein Bann der Webseite sein welche man über das Löschen der cookies oder/und über eine neue IP Adresse umgehen kann 

Im Zweifel I'm luxx mal schauen was die schlaues wissen. Lese dir aber auf jeden Fall den ersten post gut durch und mindestens die letzten 20 Seiten. 









						[Sammelthread] - AMD RDNA2 Verfügbarkeitshinweise (Startpost lesen! Keine Diskussion, Handel; keine Skript- oder Bot-Anfragen)
					

AMD RDNA2 Verfügbarkeit  Aktuelles (Stand 10.08.2021):  In diesem Thread geht es ausschliesslich um das Thema Verfügbarkeit und Links zu bestellbaren Karten!  Fürs Labern rund um RDNA2 ist dieser Thread zu benutzen: AMD RDNA2 Smalltalk-Thread (Handel nur im Marktplatz; Startpost lesen!)  AMD...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (19. April 2021)

OK danke, wird meine Abendlektüre.


----------



## flx23 (19. April 2021)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> OK danke, wird meine Abendlektüre.


Mit nem Bierchen ist es manchmal wie comedy


----------



## arthur95 (20. April 2021)

AMD announces Adrenalin 21.4.1 GPU drivers with multiple new features - VideoCardz.com
					

AMD Adrenalin 2020 21.4.1 Today AMD announces a new update to its Radeon Software. First of all, the new Adrenalin 21.4.1 driver does not come with the most anticipated feature: FidelityFX Super Resolution (FSR). This technology is sadly nowhere to be found in the new driver. It’s also worth...




					videocardz.com


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. April 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> AMD announces Adrenalin 21.4.1 GPU drivers with multiple new features - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> AMD Adrenalin 2020 21.4.1 Today AMD announces a new update to its Radeon Software. First of all, the new Adrenalin 21.4.1 driver does not come with the most anticipated feature: FidelityFX Super Resolution (FSR). This technology is sadly nowhere to be found in the new driver. It’s also worth...
> ...


Endlich keine Bloatware mehr!


----------



## HairforceOne (20. April 2021)

"Benutzerdefiniert" hätte mir noch gefallen bei dem Custom-Installer.
Den ganzen Streaming-Kram will ich nicht aber das Leistungs-Tuning dann natürlich schon.


----------



## bath92 (20. April 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> "Benutzerdefiniert" hätte mir noch gefallen bei dem Custom-Installer.
> Den ganzen Streaming-Kram will ich nicht aber das Leistungs-Tuning dann natürlich schon.


Das wäre echt die beste Lösung. Denke 99% der Nutzer brauchen bis auf den Tuning-Part nix von dem Zeug. 

Download ist übrigens auch schon möglich: https://www.amd.com/de/support


----------



## elmobank (20. April 2021)

So, bei mir ist aktuell Bastelzeit angesagt, erst einmal alles raus und reinigen, dann die CPU umbauen von b550 auf x570 Dark Hero.
Dann geht es an die RX6900XT, Kühler runter und die Acetalvariante von Alphacool drauf - etwas bammel ist ja schon da, wenn die Hopps geht, steh ich nur noch mit einer GT 710 da... xD

Mal schauen, wie es klappt...


----------



## DARPA (20. April 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> Denke 99% der Nutzer brauchen bis auf den Tuning-Part nix von dem Zeug.


Ja, ne Tuner Variante wär noch cool gewesen: Minimal + Wattman
Oder komplett custom, wie ihr sagt. Na vllt kommt das ja noch in Zukunft.

Auf jeden Fall cool, dass AMD immer Umfragen zu neuen Faetures macht und das abstimmen sich offenbar auch lohnt.



elmobank schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie es klappt...


good luck


----------



## Noel1987 (20. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Dann geht es an die RX6900XT, Kühler runter und die Acetalvariante von Alphacool drauf - etwas bammel ist ja schon da, wenn die Hopps geht, steh ich nur noch mit einer GT 710 da... xD
> 
> Mal schauen, wie es klappt...



Bitte mit Heißluft Fön warm machen 
Die GPU ist mit einem Graphit Pad mit dem kühler verklebt 
Wenn das warm ist geht's leichter und wirklich ganz leicht drehen und hebeln


----------



## elmobank (20. April 2021)

Habt ihr noch nen Tipp für mich, worauf ich achten sollte...?

Man weiß ja nie - bei den aktuellen Preisen und Verfügbarkeiten will ich ja kein Risiko eingehen....


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch nen Tipp für mich, worauf ich achten sollte...?
> 
> Man weiß ja nie - bei den aktuellen Preisen und Verfügbarkeiten will ich ja kein Risiko eingehen....


Es gibt eigentlich nichts besonderes zu beachten bei den RX Karten. Willst du mit LM oder WLP umbauen?
Ansonsten sollte man immer das ein oder andere Pad parat haben, aber du wirst bei deinem Kühler denke ich eh welche mitbekommenhaben nehme ich an.

Hab heute meinen Laptop auf LM umgebaut, da hatte ich dann schon etwas bammel da dort auch das Substrat leitet. Ich schreibe aber gerade mit diesem, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.


----------



## McZonk (20. April 2021)

Von Flüssigmetall-Paste würde ich ohne Isolation der freien Kontakte (z.B. durch Lackieren) dringend abraten! Das Metall kriecht teilweise erst über die Zeit und mit der Schwerkraft aus dem Spalt und kann so erst deutlich später zu Problemen führen. Hier im Forum hat sich auch schon ein Nutzer auf diese Weise ne neue 6900 XT in Elektroschrott verwandelt.


----------



## drstoecker (20. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Bitte mit Heißluft Fön warm machen
> Die GPU ist mit einem Graphit Pad mit dem kühler verklebt
> Wenn das warm ist geht's leichter und wirklich ganz leicht drehen und hebeln


Einfach vorher die Karte noch im Betrieb aufheizen sollte reichen, danach aus und umbauen!


elmobank schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch nen Tipp für mich, worauf ich achten sollte...?
> 
> Man weiß ja nie - bei den aktuellen Preisen und Verfügbarkeiten will ich ja kein Risiko eingehen....


Mach es ruhig und sorgfältig, hast keine Eile dann sollte es problemlos klappen.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Es gibt eigentlich nichts besonderes zu beachten bei den RX Karten. Willst du mit LM oder WLP umbauen?
> Ansonsten sollte man immer das ein oder andere Pad parat haben, aber du wirst bei deinem Kühler denke ich eh welche mitbekommenhaben nehme ich an.
> 
> Hab heute meinen Laptop auf LM umgebaut, da hatte ich dann schon etwas bammel da dort auch das Substrat leitet. Ich schreibe aber gerade mit diesem, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.


Wenn du umliegende Kontakte isoliert hast solltest du Safe sein.


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wenn du umliegende Kontakte isoliert hast solltest du Safe sein.


Klar 
Wenn ich aber so bei Anleitungen in YouUtbe schaue krieg ich echt nen Fön, die Deppen bappen das einfach drauf. Fahrlässig sowas so zu zeigen.


----------



## elmobank (21. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es gibt eigentlich nichts besonderes zu beachten bei den RX Karten. Willst du mit LM oder WLP umbauen?
> Ansonsten sollte man immer das ein oder andere Pad parat haben, aber du wirst bei deinem Kühler denke ich eh welche mitbekommenhaben nehme ich an.
> 
> Hab heute meinen Laptop auf LM umgebaut, da hatte ich dann schon etwas bammel da dort auch das Substrat leitet. Ich schreibe aber gerade mit diesem, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.





McZonk schrieb:


> Von Flüssigmetall-Paste würde ich ohne Isolation der freien Kontakte (z.B. durch Lackieren) dringend abraten! Das Metall kriecht teilweise erst über die Zeit und mit der Schwerkraft aus dem Spalt und kann so erst deutlich später zu Problemen führen. Hier im Forum hat sich auch schon ein Nutzer auf diese Weise ne neue 6900 XT in Elektroschrott verwandelt.



Flüssigmetall ist für mich kein Thema, der Unterschied zur Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut rechtfertigt weder den Aufwand noch das Risiko xD

Pads sind ordentlich dabei beim Kühler, sogar für die Backplate - wird ne schöne Puzzlearbeit - Pads sind leider bei mir nich nummeriert, nur sortiert in Kühler und Backplate xD 

Vorher aufwärmen muss ich mal schauen, aktuell ist mein Gehäuse leer, da die Radiatoren trocknen. Da wird wohl doch der Föhn herhalten müssen, oder ich stecke das alles aufs neue Board, da ich eh erst einmal den Lufttest machen wollte xD
Einmal kurz Furmark an und durchlaufen lassen xD


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. April 2021)

12.4.1 ist raus!


			https://www.amd.com/de/support/graphics/amd-radeon-6000-series/amd-radeon-6800-series/amd-radeon-rx-6800-xt
		




> Radeon Software
> *Customized user interface options are now available in the Radeon Software installation to modify the user interface. Options exist for a Full Installation, Minimal Installation and Driver only installation.*


----------



## Kelemvor (21. April 2021)

Drop, ich glaub ich hab eine 6800 geschossen.

Partalert, mit Script Add to cart buttons sichtbar machen...einkaufen. 1. Mal bei der 6800XT Captcha Fehler, bei der 6800 auch.
Dann ging der Einkauf aber erstmal durch.
Warte auf Bestätigung. tsts. Sollte mein AMD dasein nach fast ....wann gabs den Athlon 64  ....Jahren wieder losgehen?

Edit. Mist Karte bleibt im Warenkorb, jetzt schon 2 mal PayPal gezahlt. War auch keine Transaktion im Konto..hmmm

Das wars wohl, jetzt scheiterts schon beim Warenkorb. Bääääh

Ach egal, dafür hat mein Monroe 3 Pro SIK Turbo jetzn Sear Grate und Edelstahl 4 Watt Rotor.


----------



## McZonk (21. April 2021)

Dann warst aber nah dran - das neue Drop-System verbessert in meinen Augen für den Normalo doch die Chancen. War wieder mal ein typischer xx:35 Drop  zeitlich bleiben sie sich also treu.


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. April 2021)

Wenn sie jetzt noch die Karten des Drops letzter Woche versenden würden


----------



## McZonk (21. April 2021)

Hast du noch keine Versandbestätigung? Oh oh!



Spoiler



just kidding - ich nämlich auch nicht. Die kommen sicher auch wieder in Wellen. Morgen früh mal die Mails checken.


----------



## G0NZ0 (21. April 2021)

Im Luxx haben es ja auch erst wenig, insbesondere bei den 6900. Ich war dazu auch recht spät dran, hab die Hoffnung also noch nicht aufgegeben 
Denke auch, dass die vermutlich morgen kommt. Ist mir aber auch ganz recht, da ich Do&Fr nicht daheim bin. Müsste das gute Stück ja ohne mich auskommen


----------



## flx23 (21. April 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass die vermutlich morgen kommt. Ist mir aber auch ganz recht, da ich Do&Fr nicht daheim bin. Müsste das gute Stück ja ohne mich auskommen


Zwischen Bestellung und Anlieferung vergeht üblicherweise 5 bis 7 Tage.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. April 2021)

schaut an, schaut an - es geht ja doch!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kNqBkRu3ui8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## big-maec (22. April 2021)

Wenn jetzt noch jemand an das AMD VB Flash 3.20 dran käme wäre das Super. Bis jetzt nur die V3.15 gefunden.

Adds support for AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT, RX 6800, RX 6800 XT, RX 6900 XT
Adds AMDVBFlashDriverInstaller.exe, written by us at TPU, which lets you easily install/uninstall the AMD driver that's now required to execute flashing









						AMDVBFlash / ATI ATIFlash (3.31) Download
					

AMD AMDVBFlash is used to flash the graphics card BIOS. The version released by ATI was called ATIFlash or just WinFlash.   It supports all AMD Radeo




					www.techpowerup.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (22. April 2021)

Heißt aber jetzt nicht das man eine Referenz Karte mit dem ultimate BIOS Flashen kann oder ?
Das wäre mega


----------



## Dudelll (22. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Heißt aber jetzt nicht das man eine Referenz Karte mit dem ultimate BIOS Flashen kann oder ?
> Das wäre mega


Würd ich nicht machen selbst wenn es geht weil die pcbs und Controller unterschiedlich sind.
Was man bräuchte wäre wirklich ein modifiziertes ref bios in dem einfach die limits aufgehoben sind.

Ne normale devil auf das ultimate Bios flashen wäre aber vermutlich machbar.

Abgesehen davon braucht man's eigentlich auch nicht weil man die Power die man für über 3ghz braucht evtl nicht durch 2 8xpins ballern sollte.

Das einzige was interesant wäre wäre eine höhere Spannung um evtl mit schlechteren Chips etwas mehr Spielraum beim Takt zu schaffen bzw. einfach eine Schraube mehr zum tweaken zu haben falls man zufällig ne  Karte hat bei der der Takt durch die Spannung limitiert wird und nicht direkt durch die Leistung.


----------



## Noel1987 (22. April 2021)

Genau darum ging es mir jetzt auch 
Sind ja jetzt auch nur 25 mv mehr


----------



## McZonk (23. April 2021)

Oh ja, das Uboot beginnt den Auftauchvorgang.  ( @PCGH_Raff ). So komische XTXH-Seerohre waren ja jetzt schon überall sichtbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.weibo.com/vaebsw

Sodenn das legit ist und man jetzt mal aufs Standard-PCB spekuliert, könnte die Flasherei interessant werden.


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2021)

Torpedorohr geladen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## togglebit (23. April 2021)

So. Bin jetzt endlich auch stolzer Besitzer einer RX6800 Referenz und wollte den Weg dort
hin mal hier beschreiben weil in meinen Augen total verrückt.

Als die RDNA2 Karten veröffentlicht wurden habe ich mich im Kopf für eine RX6800 (non XT)
entschieden und mit meinen 700€ im Hardwarebudget schien alles bestens.
Konnte ja keiner dass es die Dinger gar nicht zu kaufen geben würde 

Dann kam eine lange Phase des Beobachtens und Kopfschüttelns.
Irgendwann dann der Gedanke bei den Gebrauchtpreisen evtl. doch die alte XFX Vega56 Referenz die noch im Schrank lag zu verkaufen. Hatte ich am ende der 1. Kryptorally gebraucht von einem Miner gekauft.
Wollte ich immer nicht so recht. War ein Bastelobjekt. Erst mit
Wakü dann der Morpheus drauf, Vega64 BIOS usw.
Egal. Ab zu ebay, wenns 150€ dafür gibt ist ok und besser als nichts.
Und dann: 480€ !!! für die Vega.
Hmm. Was mit dem unerwarteten Hardwarebudget anfangen?
Eine RX6800 reichts nicht.  Also einen 21:9 Monitor gekauft (Cooler Master 34" UWQHD)

Nächster Gedanke:
Wenn die Vega 480€ bringt was ist dann wohl meine RX5700 XT (Sapphire nitro+) Wert?
(Edit: Auch gebraucht gekauft)
Ab zu ebay und denn alten 27" QHD Monitor gleich mit dazu.
Was soll ich sagen: 900€!!! für die RX5700 XT und knappe 200€ für den Monitor.

Ziel erreicht. Die 6800 (ungeöffnet) mit gutem Gewissen und quasi "Kostenneutral" für 1100€ von einem
gekauft der sich jetzt  bestimmt auch freut.

Heißt dann Wechsel von RX5700 XT mit 27" QHD auf
RX6800 mit 21:9 34" WQHD für lau (inkl. ebay Gebühren und Aufpreis beim Moni vielleicht 150€.)
Irgendwie auch ok. Aber total verrückt in meinen Augen.

Und weiterhin genug auf dem Hardwarekonto um evtl. noch von B450 auf B550 wechseln zu können
für PCI-Express 4.0 und SAM 

Steckt zwar bestimmt auch etwas Selbstbetrug in meinen Rechnungen. Aber egal, mich freuts.


----------



## Edelhamster (23. April 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Oh ja, das Uboot beginnt den Auftauchvorgang.  ( @PCGH_Raff ). So komische XTXH-Seerohre waren ja jetzt schon überall sichtbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sie bringen Sie - wie geil ist das denn


----------



## McZonk (23. April 2021)

Hoffen wir es mal. Eine Vega Nano hat es schließlich auch nie an den Markt geschafft.


----------



## RX480 (23. April 2021)

doch

WhoRainZone im Vega-Thread hatte die Gute mit Waterblock umgebaut und ganz beachtliche Scores.(3dMark)





						AMD RX VEGA Laberthread
					

Enermax Revolution 630 Watt  Ich hab ja nun eine GTX 970 drin.  Nach Kopierschutz habe ich nicht geschaut. Wo sollte ich ? Das Kabel, was zwei mal Windows Probleme gemacht hat, ist nicht mehr dran. Ich werde wohl Windows neu installieren müssen. Übel, da kommen 20 Stunden Installationsaufwand...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



_(war eigentlich nur durch die Spannungsversorgung etwas limitiert)





						RX Vega 56 Nano läuft nicht richtig
					

RX Vega 56 Nano läuft nicht richtig  Hallo zusammen, Ich habe heute mal ein paar Benches mit meiner Vega 56 Nano auf dem Superposition Benchmark gemacht. Mit dem 18.5.2 4141 Punkte in 4K, mit dem 18.6.1 4019 Punkte in 4K GPU-Auslastung laut Bench und Afterburner 100% Takt: bis Szene ~6 etwa 1000...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



_


----------



## McZonk (23. April 2021)

@RX480: Da liegst du definitiv falsch. Die echte AMD Vega Nano war beim Vega-Produktlaunch zwar zu sehen, hat es nie auf den Markt geschafft. Bestimmte Custom-Versionen der RX 56 gab es aber in ähnlicher Größe - das ist für mich aber keine echte Nano (Sapphire Pulse/Powercolor). https://videocardz.net/amd-radeon-rx-vega-nano

Nach dem Post können wir uns dann aber auch wieder RDNA2 zuwenden


----------



## Gurdi (23. April 2021)

togglebit schrieb:


> So. Bin jetzt endlich auch stolzer Besitzer einer RX6800 Referenz und wollte den Weg dort
> hin mal hier beschreiben weil in meinen Augen total verrückt.
> 
> Als die RDNA2 Karten veröffentlicht wurden habe ich mich im Kopf für eine RX6800 (non XT)
> ...


Alles richtig gemacht, Viele stecken den Kopf in den Sand. Man muss versuchen sich die aktuelle Situation zu nutze zu machen oder man wird böse geschröpft.


True Monkey schrieb:


> Torpedorohr geladen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice da bin ich ja mal gespannt was du mit der Karte so anstellst wenn die durch die Beringstraße gezogen wird.


----------



## McZonk (23. April 2021)

Hat sich schon mal jemand mit Seriennummern bei den Radeons beschäftigt?

182050 123456 --> KW 50/20?
182110 123456 --> KW 10/21?

18(Werk, whatever)-Jahr-Woche-laufende Nummer?


----------



## flx23 (23. April 2021)

togglebit schrieb:


> Ab zu ebay und denn alten 27" QHD Monitor gleich mit dazu.
> Was soll ich sagen: 900€!!! für die RX5700 XT und knappe 200€ für den Monitor.


Das grafikkarten mal als Geldanlage zu gebrauchen sind... Hatte mir das einer vor 5 Jahren mal gesagt ich hatte ihn für verrückt erklärt 

Aber aktuell bin auch auch dankbar über den Gebrauchtwarenmarkt... Meine vega 64 haben sie mir aus der Hand gerissen, leider bin ich an keine 6800xt gekommen, das wäre dann ein schöner Tausch ohne Kosten gewesen. Aber die 6900xt war so auch noch "billig". 

Radeon IIV müssen auch zur Zeit Geld ohne Ende abwerfen... Schade das ich damals nicht "investiert" habe... 

Aber zurück zum Thema Big Navi  die neue schnurrt echt wie ein Kätzchen! Und in meinen aktuellen Spielen mit 60fps limiter und 4k Auflösung ist ihr manchmal fast ein wenig langweilig... Ich liebeugel ja eigentlich mit 21:9 und 2160p... Aber da ist die Auswahl echt mau... Ganze 3 monitor... Werde also noch ein wenig warten müssen


----------



## togglebit (23. April 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema Big Navi  die neue schnurrt echt wie ein Kätzchen!



Bin mit meiner auch sehr zufrieden. Wie gut ich auf Dauer mit dem Spulenfiepen klar komme muss sich noch zeigen.
Ist schon deutlich stärker als bei der 5700XT.
Aber Leistung und Verarbeitung ist Top.


----------



## Rolk (24. April 2021)

togglebit schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entweder so oder auf eine sehr lange Wartezeit einstellen. Bei einem scalper hättest du aber nicht kaufen brauchen. Eine RX6800 bekommst du für das Geld auch noch im shop oder genauer bei Mindfactory. Einfach ab Mittwoch Nachmittags oder Donnerstag rein schauen, wenn die neuen Lieferungen gelistet werden. Ewig sind die Karten nicht lieferbar, aber ein paar Stunden schon.


----------



## Noel1987 (24. April 2021)

Für 1100 bekommst du bei Kleinanzeigen eine ungeöffnete 6800xt 
1100 für eine normale 6800 ist zu viel 
Definitiv


----------



## Downsampler (24. April 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Hoffen wir es mal. Eine Vega Nano hat es schließlich auch nie an den Markt geschafft.











						PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Nano Edition | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Nano Edition ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Anschlüsse: 1x HDMI 2.0b, 3x DisplayPort 1.4 • Grafik: AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 - 8GB HBM2 - Desktop • Chip:… ✔ PCIe ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Die von AMD war irgendwie eine Limited Edition. Tim Sweeny hat damals von AMD eine geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Rolk (24. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Für 1100 bekommst du bei Kleinanzeigen eine ungeöffnete 6800xt
> 1100 für eine normale 6800 ist zu viel
> Definitiv


Oh je, das war ja eine Referenzkarte. Dann war das definitiv zu viel. bei Kleinanzeigen schaue ich nicht, weil das ist mir zu heiß, aber bis Anfang der Woche hätte man z.B eine Gigabyte Aorus für 1100 bei Mindfactory bekommen.


----------



## togglebit (24. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Für 1100 bekommst du bei Kleinanzeigen eine ungeöffnete 6800xt
> 1100 für eine normale 6800 ist zu viel
> Definitiv


Da hast du vollkommen recht. Das ist definitiv zu viel
Ich wollte diesmal aber die Referenz und ich sehe nicht die 1100€ sondern
ausschließlich die Investition für die Aufrüstung und die ist absolut im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Noel1987 (24. April 2021)

Alles klar 👍


----------



## elmobank (24. April 2021)

So, es geht los mit dem Umbau.

Habe die Grafikkarte gut durchwärmen lasse, danach konnte ich gut den Kühler entfernen. Nur das Graphitpad ist mir gerissen.... einziger Wehrmutstropfen, da ein Rückbau, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, damit nicht mehr ohne weiteres möglich ist...

Ansonsten lief die Demontage problemlos.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (24. April 2021)

@elmobank 
Spricht doch nichts gg einen Rückbau, ist doch alles noch intakt. Das graphitpad kannste zur Not noch etwas stopfen.


----------



## elmobank (24. April 2021)

Also irgendwie finde ich die Verarbeitung beim Alphacoolkühler so mäh....

Eine Federschraube zu viel - ist etwas verwirrend - ich habe dann nochmal kontrolliert, ob ich nicht doch noch eine vergessen habe...

Haufenweise Grate am Kühlerboden wo mir mein fusselarmes Tuch hängen bleibt und reißt - selbes bei der Backplate...

Die Halteschrauben für die Blende sind 2x mit Muttern aber man braucht nur eine von der Sorte, da die Blende unten ein Gewinde hat.

Die Bilder der Anleitung sind extrem unscharf und die Positionen damit nicht schön erkennbar.

Die Wärmeleitpads haben keine Nummerierung drauf - an sich nicht schlimm, aber bei Youtubern wird das extra drauf gedruckt...?

Wärmeleitpads waren zum Teil etwas eingedrückt und die Schutzfolie teilweise nicht mehr richtig drauf, ebenso haufenweise Krümel in den Tüten der Pads und unter der Schutzfolie auf den Pads...

Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass dee Kühler zumindest Innen sauber verarbeitet ist - von außen sehen einige Schrauben etwas unschön aus, als ob jemand mit dem Werkzeug abgerutscht ist...


----------



## blautemple (24. April 2021)

Naja Alphacool halt. Die haben ihren Ruf nicht zu unrecht...


----------



## drstoecker (24. April 2021)

@elmobank 
Wenn der Block einen Gebrauchten Eindruck macht würde ich den umtauschen.


----------



## elmobank (24. April 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @elmobank
> Wenn der Block einen Gebrauchten Eindruck macht würde ich den umtauschen.


Er war original Versiegelt, von daher ist er ungebraucht und hat auch keine wirklichen Gebrauchsspuren - siejt einfach nach Fertigungsmangel aus... ich werd das mal an Alphacool schicken, mal sehen, was die mir darauf antworten...


----------



## Gurdi (24. April 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @elmobank
> Spricht doch nichts gg einen Rückbau, ist doch alles noch intakt. Das graphitpad kannste zur Not noch etwas stopfen.


Hör auf den Doktor, einfach dann mit etwas WLP kitten und fertig.


----------



## Noel1987 (24. April 2021)

Ja die Verarbeitung ist nicht so dolle 
Kühlleistung ist gut und ne Backplate dabei 
Bei ek zahlst du mehr und bist nicht besser dran
Der von bykski ist qualitativ gleich und kostet das gleiche


----------



## Derjeniche (25. April 2021)

Kurze Frage an Partalerts-Nutzer: Leider finde ich zu deren Discord keinen Invite. Der Invite auf der Discord-Seite ist ungültig. Muss man sich da mittlerweile irgendwo registrieren, oder wir kommt man da rein?

€dit: Sorry bin doof habs gefunden: https://partalert.net/join-discord


----------



## Noel1987 (25. April 2021)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit flüssigmetall ?
Ggf sogar flüssigmetall und einen Wasserblock ?

Bekommt man irgendwie alles hinter der Backplate noch kühler ?

6900xt 
Alphacool Wasserblock


----------



## elmobank (25. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit flüssigmetall ?
> Ggf sogar flüssigmetall und einen Wasserblock ?
> 
> Bekommt man irgendwie alles hinter der Backplate noch kühler ?
> ...


Naja, Flüssigmetall wenn dann nur auf der GPU, aber es muss alles ordentlich isoliert werden mit z.B. Nagellack. Aber beim Alphacool Kühler keine Ahnung ob das so eine gute Idee ist, nicht dass sich das Flüssigmetall dann schön über die GPU hinaus zieht....

Aber da kann dir sicher einer hier nähere Infos geben.


----------



## DARPA (25. April 2021)

Backplate ist überbewertet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Messe an dem Punkt 45 °C unter Last. Gehäuse Lüfter laufen konstant 350 rpm

Da ich nur reine Kupferblöcke verwende und nix vernickeltes leider keine Erfahrung mit LM.


----------



## Tekkla (25. April 2021)

Überbewertet vllt. Sieht aber geiler aus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (25. April 2021)

Ich mag den Anblick von PCBs 

Aber dein System sieht auch top aus


----------



## Noel1987 (25. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Naja, Flüssigmetall wenn dann nur auf der GPU, aber es muss alles ordentlich isoliert werden mit z.B. Nagellack. Aber beim Alphacool Kühler keine Ahnung ob das so eine gute Idee ist, nicht dass sich das Flüssigmetall dann schön über die GPU hinaus zieht....
> 
> Aber da kann dir sicher einer hier nähere Infos geben.



Wieso sollte sich das über die GPU hinaus ziehen ?
Sollte doch nichts anderes sein als bei jedem anderen Kühler 

Klar isoliert wird es auf jeden Fall 
Hab dazu thermal Grizzly shield bestellt

Die Frage ist ob sich das Temperatur seit lohnt


----------



## McZonk (25. April 2021)

Ob sich das lohnt oder nicht, musst du doch für dich beantworten. Da die Karte ggü. dem Luftkühler mit quasi jedem Wakühler bereits um Welten kühler (und für mich ausreichend kühl) läuft, wär es mir das am Ende nicht wert. Und schon gar nicht 12 Euro für Lack auszugeben...

Oder anders gesprochen: was erwartest du dir denn von den letzten Grad Celsius? Ich bleib da lieber bei herkömmlicher Paste, die ich eines Tages und bei Bedarf auch mal rückstandslos entfernen kann.


----------



## Gurdi (25. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob sich das Temperatur seit lohnt


Ja lohnt sich bei 7nm immer! 8-15 Grad Differenz sind drin, je nachdem wie gut oder schlecht der Zustand vorher war.



DARPA schrieb:


> Da ich nur reine Kupferblöcke verwende und nix vernickeltes leider keine Erfahrung mit LM.


Das macht nix bei Kuper, das Thema wird überbewertet. Es kann aber passieren bei Kupfer, das man das LM nach etwa 3 Jahren erneuern sollte weil das Kupfer etwas aufgenommen hat und die Temps nachlassen.


McZonk schrieb:


> Oder anders gesprochen: was erwartest du dir denn von den letzten Grad Celsius?


Boost, alles unter 60er TJ ergibt maximalen Boost.


----------



## Linmoum (25. April 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ob sich das lohnt oder nicht, musst du doch für dich beantworten. Da die Karte ggü. dem Luftkühler mit quasi jedem Wakühler bereits um Welten kühler (und für mich ausreichend kühl) läuft, wär es mir das am Ende nicht wert. Und schon gar nicht 12 Euro für Lack auszugeben...
> 
> Oder anders gesprochen: was erwartest du dir denn von den letzten Grad Celsius? Ich bleib da lieber bei herkömmlicher Paste, die ich eines Tages und bei Bedarf auch mal rückstandslos entfernen kann.


Die 12€ musst du doch gar nicht extra ausgeben, um die SMD um den Die zu isolieren. Da reicht Nagellack oder alternativ Isolierband. Mit letzterem hast du dann auch keine Sauerei und irgendwelche sichtbaren Rückstande, wenn du aus Gründen wieder von LM weg willst oder für einen Verkauf wieder zurückbaust auf den Originalkühler.

Ist alles eine Frage dessen, was man mit Wakü erreichen will. Wer's nur leiser und kühler als mit Luft haben will, nutzt normale Paste und fertig. Wer das bestmögliche rausholen will, greift halt zu LM. So ein Mo-Ra3 ist ja auch nicht nötig für eine funktionierende Wakü, aber trotzdem quasi das bestmögliche, um effektiv und leise die Hardware zu kühlen.

LM kann halt schon eine ganze Menge bringen, gerade dann, wenn du die GPU schwitzen lässt. Mit UV bei 210W kann man sich das natürlich sparen, da sind die Temperaturen dann sowieso schon ziemlich lächerlich niedrig. Aber nach oben hin wird die Differenz zwischen WLP und LM dann immer größer.


----------



## Noel1987 (25. April 2021)

Ja ich finde die tj etwas hoch trotz Wasserkühlung bei 68 Grad mit oc 
Wenn ich unter 60 Falle wäre das Bombe


----------



## elmobank (25. April 2021)

Bei LM muss man sich halt über die Risiken im Klaren sein und man muss abwägen, ob es einem das Wert ist. Der Unterschied zwischen LM und guter Wärmeleitpaste ist im Allgemeinen relatibe gering und macht erst am Limit einen kleinen Unterschied aus.

Für mich ist LM auf der GPU kein Thema, da mir das mögliche Risiko zu groß ist, auch wenn der Kühler vernickelt ist und somit das LM nicht legieren kann.

LM kann man auch bei Kupfer einsetzen, nur muss man dann nach einiger Zeit mit kurz steigenden Temperaturen rechnen, wenn das LM mit dem Kupfer legiert. Danach müsste sich die Temperatur im Bereich von Wärmeleitpaste einpendeln. Also tendenziell immer auf vernickelte Kühler achte, wenn man LM nutzen möchte.


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2021)

LM auf einer Graka hat in etwa genau soviel Wirkung wie bei Joggingschuhen das Profil nach zu schneiden um bei Regen eine bessere Wasserableitung zu haben was widerum Kraft spart und man vllt .....aber auch nur vllt .....ein weng schneller ist


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. April 2021)

Wärmeleitpasten-Charts | Seite 5 | igor´sLAB
					

Paste ist nicht gleich Paste! Bei so vielen im Handel geführten Produkten kommt natürlich auch die Vielfalt und damit die Qual der Wahl. Deren genaue Zusammensetzung ist zwar in fast jedem Fall ein…




					www.igorslab.de
				



kann man sich ja mal zu gemüte führen. ich für meinen teil würde kein LM nutzen.


----------



## Noel1987 (25. April 2021)

Die Grafikkarte mit der getestet wurde ist eine 110 Watt Karte 
110 Watt stellt für normale Wlp keine besondere Herausforderung dar
Deswegen ist auch der Unterschied in der Temperatur geringer 

Bei 360 Watt sieht das schon anders aus 
Da ist der unterschied zwischen Wlp und flüssigmetall um einiges größer 

Ich möchte halt meine Kühlung optimieren 
Wenn es auch nur 5 Grad bringt ist das schon super


----------



## Gurdi (25. April 2021)

Also LM hat bei mir satte 10 Grad gebracht, das lag über meiner Erwartung ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Auf meine Lappi ist es ebenfalls Goldwert, auch hier 12 Grad bei leiseren Lüftern.


----------



## Linmoum (26. April 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> LM auf einer Graka hat in etwa genau soviel Wirkung wie bei Joggingschuhen das Profil nach zu schneiden um bei Regen eine bessere Wasserableitung zu haben was widerum Kraft spart und man vllt .....aber auch nur vllt .....ein weng schneller ist


Wenn Watercool endlich mal den Heatkiller auf den Markt wirft und ich damit zwangsläufig wieder an der 6900XT basteln werde, werde ich das vielleicht noch mal ausführlich testen mit Kryonaut vs. Conductonaut. 

Denn wie viele hier tatsächlich der Meinung sind, dass LM kaum bis gar keinen Unterschied ggü. WLP bringt, finde ich schon bemerkenswert. Wie gesagt, nicht bei sowas wie nur 210W, sondern bei 300W+++. Da trennt sich dann die Spreuz vom Weizen und LM zieht jeder normalen WLP deutlich(er) davon.


----------



## Dudelll (26. April 2021)

Fürs Benchmarking kann man LM find ich schon machen, für den Alltag seh ich den Vorteil nicht wirklich, da spielt es einfach keine Rolle. Klar geht die temperatur vllt ~10°c runter, aber was hab ich davon für die normale Nutzung 


Gurdi schrieb:


> Also LM hat bei mir satte 10 Grad gebracht, das lag über meiner Erwartung ich bin sehr zufrieden.
> Auf meine Lappi ist es ebenfalls Goldwert, auch hier 12 Grad bei leiseren Lüftern.


Dann ist die Regelung einfach Mist. Die abzuführende Wärme bleibt ja exakt die gleiche, und wird durch LM nicht plötzlich weniger.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

Das





Dudelll schrieb:


> Dann ist die Regelung einfach Mist. Die abzuführende Wärme bleibt ja exakt die gleiche, und wird durch LM nicht plötzlich weniger.



Nein der Chip kann dadurch die Wärme besser an den kühler abgeben 
Hat nichts mit Regelung oder Wärme zu tun sondern mit der Wärmeleitfähigkeit


----------



## Tekkla (26. April 2021)

Egal was mir Leute auch vorrechnen. Ein Umbau auf Wasser ist schon immer mit einem Risiko verbunden, aber LM erhöht das Risiko eines Totalschaden nochmal ungemein. Selbst Leute, die sich in sowas als sicher sehen, haben schon 850 € damit zu Schrott verwandelt. Und angesichts der aktuellen Preise sehe ich darin ein enorm großes finanzielles Risiko für ein paar K, die nicht ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

Da gebe ich dir Recht das ist ein gutes Argument 
Aber das Risiko gehe ich ein xD


----------



## Dudelll (26. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Das
> 
> Nein der Chip kann dadurch die Wärme besser an den kühler abgeben
> Hat nichts mit Regelung oder Wärme zu tun sondern mit der Wärmeleitfähigkeit


Ja deswegen bleibt der Chip selbst durch LM ja kühler. Der Kühler muss im Anschluss aber immer noch die gleichen xx Watt an Wärme abführen.

Bei Laptops die das Case mitnutzen zur Kühlung mag das unter Umständen tatsächlich was bringen, wenn über die Oberfläche deutlich mehr Wärme abgeführt werden kann als im Betrieb produziert wird. 

In allen anderen Fällen hätte man die lüfter auch ohne LM leiser einstellen können, der Chip wär dann halt paar Grad wärmer


----------



## Zetta (26. April 2021)

Bin echt heilfroh die RTX3090 zum Release und später die MSI GXT 6900 XT geholt zu haben. Es wird schlimmer und schlimmer. Die CPUs sind inzwischen wieder zu bekommen aber GPUs.

Ich würde keine unnötigen Mods mit einer GPU der höheren Klassen riskieren. Das kann ziemlich schmerzhaft werden ohne GPU beim nächsten Lockdown...


----------



## elmobank (26. April 2021)

Zetta schrieb:


> Bin echt heilfroh die RTX3090 zum Release und später die MSI GXT 6900 XT geholt zu haben. Es wird schlimmer und schlimmer. Die CPUs sind inzwischen wieder zu bekommen aber GPUs.
> 
> Ich würde keine unnötigen Mods mit einer GPU der höheren Klassen riskieren. Das kann ziemlich schmerzhaft werden ohne GPU beim nächsten Lockdown...


Du meinst garantiert eine MSI RX6900XT, oder?  Welches Modell hast du dir von der MSI und der 3090 geholt?
Es kommt immer drauf an, was man haben möchte, bzw. bekommt. Das Referenzdesign ist schon sehr brauchbar, trotzdem werden die Karten durch die Temperatur limitiert, und werden auch hörbar unter Last.

In meinem Fall ist es z.B. so, dass ich eine sehr starke Wasserkühlung habe und die hat bis vor kurzem nur meinen 5950X gekühlt, da ich noch auf ein anderes Board gewartet hatte für den kompletten Umbau.
Klar ist ein gewisses Risiko dabei, wenn man eine Karte umbaut, aber solange man nicht mit dem Schraubenzieher einmal quer über die Platine zieht oder abrutscht, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering - zumindest ohne LM.

Ohne GPU im Lockdown wäre bescheiden, aber ich habe z.B. eine PS5 hier, damit beschäftige ich mich auch gerne und zur Not gibt es ja auch Netflix und Co. oder auch mal nen Buch xD


----------



## Tekkla (26. April 2021)

Sicherlich kommt es auch immer drauf an, was man vorhat. Wenn das Ziel Topscores beim Benchen sind, dann kann man ja sogar bis zu NO2 gehen. Aber für die Leute, die eine Balance zwischen Takt, Verbrauch und FPS suchen, halte ich den Einsatz von LM angesichts des doch latent hohen Risikos aktuell extrem teuren Elektroschrott zu produzieren für nicht sehr erstrebenswert.


----------



## blautemple (26. April 2021)

Ich würde erst zu Liquid Metal greifen wenn alle anderen Mittel erschöpft sind, das heißt mindestens 2 Mo-Ra 420.


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich würde erst zu Liquid Metal greifen wenn alle anderen Mittel erschöpft sind, das heißt mindestens 2 Mo-Ra 420.


Mir reicht dank LM ein 240er Radiator für 55Grad HotSpot.


----------



## elmobank (26. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mir reicht dank LM ein 240er Radiator für 55Grad HotSpot.


Ich bin mal gespannt, was meine Karte dann erreicht unter Last - aktuell bin ich leider noch nicht durch mit dem Basteln, da sich die Verschlauchung doch etwas anders gestaltet als geplant - will nicht mehr hinter dem Mainboardtray zurück gehen und auch die Pumpe soll dort nicht mehr stehen xD

Die 55°C Hotspot erreichst du Stock oder mit UV oder OC?


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

Ich hab aktuell einen 360er und 2x 480er Radiatoren für einen 5800x und der 6900xt 
Komme trotzdem nur bis 68 Tj und 51 GPU Temperatur


----------



## True Monkey (26. April 2021)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Denn wie viele hier tatsächlich der Meinung sind, dass LM kaum bis gar keinen Unterschied ggü. WLP bringt, finde ich schon bemerkenswert.



hmm ich leg Trockeneis auf den Kühler und bring die Temp um 20°  so runter.
Wißt ihr wieviel das bringt ?,,,,,,geradezu lächerlich
Und hier wird darüber geredet WLP gegen LM zuu tauschen damit die Karte höher taktet

So ein Humbug  

Aber gut ....Gelld muss ja verdient werden


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

Nein es geht nicht um höher takten 
Wenn das so rüber kam tut's mir leid 
Es geht nur um die Temperatur


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hmm ich leg Trockeneis auf den Kühler und bring die Temp um 20°  so runter.
> Wißt ihr wieviel das bringt ?,,,,,,geradezu lächerlich
> Und hier wird darüber geredet WLP gegen LM zuu tauschen damit die Karte höher taktet
> 
> ...


Unter 60Grad erhöht sich der Boost nicht weiter, es trägt dann höchstens der Stabilität bei. Wenn man sein 24/7 Setting darunter drücken kann ist das ebene schon sehr lukrativ.


----------



## RX480 (26. April 2021)

Der Vorteil von LM liegt in einer zusätzlichen Querverteilung, sprich Vergrößerung der Wärmeübertragungsfläche.

Bsp.: angenommenes Hotspotareal
Mit Pad/WLP= 5x5=25mm² vs. LM@5,5x5,5=30mm².
_(Da gabs mal bei Igor ein Review mit CPU@LM.)_


----------



## Dudelll (26. April 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Vorteil von LM liegt in einer zusätzlichen Querverteilung, sprich Vergrößerung der Wärmeübertragungsfläche.
> 
> Bsp.: angenommenes Hotspotareal
> Mit Pad/WLP= 5x5=25mm² vs. LM@5,5x5,5=30mm².
> _(Da gabs mal bei Igor ein Review mit CPU@LM.)_


Wieso sollte man mit LM eine größere Fläche abdecken können als mit Wlp, haste da vllt. den Link noch zu. 
Was den wärme Transport begrenzt ist die chip Fläche (immer die gleiche, egal ob LM oder Wlp) und die Wärmeleitfähigkeit, die halt bei LM höher ist als bei Wlp.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

Also nochmal alles nachgeprüft mit Temperaturen 
Bei 300 Watt liege ich mit Wasserkühlung bei 58 Grad GPU und 75 junction 
Und das ist zu hoch 
Gehe davon aus daß der kühler nicht richtig sitzt oder die Wlp Mist ist 
Morgen kommt neue Wlp und dann werde ich den Umbau von neu beginnen 
Wenn es danach nochmal so mies aussieht dann versuche ich flüssigmetall


----------



## RX480 (26. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man mit LM eine größere Fläche abdecken können als mit Wlp, haste da vllt. den Link noch zu.
> Was den wärme Transport begrenzt ist die chip Fläche (immer die gleiche, egal ob LM oder Wlp) und die Wärmeleitfähigkeit, die halt bei LM höher ist als bei Wlp.


Nehm einfach mal 0,25mm Schichtdicke an 5+2x 0,25= 5,5 im Hotspotbereich.
Der Hotspot ist net zu verwechseln mit dem gesamten Package, sondern viel kleiner, z.Bsp. SOC oder IC o.ä. !

Man könnte jetzt nach dem CPU@LM-Review bei Igor googlen, war zu Zeiten von R7.
Hatte Damals schon bei Gurdi wunderbar gefunzt.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

Kann mir das einer bestätigen oder auch ablehnen?
Gpu Temperatur 58 Grad 
Tj 75 Grad 
Bei 25 Grad Wassertemperatur zu hoch ?
Stock settings bei 293 Watt


----------



## Dudelll (26. April 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nehm einfach mal 0,25mm Schichtdicke an 5+2x 0,25= 5,5 im Hotspotbereich.
> Der Hotspot ist net zu verwechseln mit dem gesamten Package, sondern viel kleiner, z.Bsp. SOC oder IC o.ä. !
> 
> Man könnte jetzt nach dem CPU@LM-Review bei Igor googlen, war zu Zeiten von R7.
> Hatte Damals schon bei Gurdi wunderbar gefunzt.


Der Hotspot ist generell keine festgelegte Fläche, sondern bei Definition einfach der heißeste Werte den irgendein Sensor halt findet (oder ggf. das Mittel über die höchsten x Werte).

Aber selbst wenn der Hotspot ein klar abgegrenzter Bereich irgendwo auf dem Chip wäre, wäre diese Fläche immer gleich groß, egal ob ich jetzt LM oder Wlp oben drauf kleister.

Ich kann dir leider nicht folgen. Wo kommen die Zahlen her bzw. wofür sollen die stehen, was soll z.B. die 5 in der Rechnung sein, Seitenlänge von dem Chip? Und was haben die 0.25mm Schichtdicke mit der Fläche von irgendwas zutun oO

Oder willst du drauf hinaus das man LM dünner auftragen kann, das kann natürlich gut sein?


----------



## RX480 (26. April 2021)

Wärmedurchgang hängt von Schichtdicken und Querverteilungseigenschaften ab.

Stell Dir einfach mal vor, ein Pad kann nur in eine Richtung die Wärme transportieren, aber in nem
Metallkörper=LM gehts in alle Richtungen.
Die 0,25mm waren nur ein Bsp., kann bei unebenen Flächen auch 0,5...0,75mm  sein.

Wenn jetzt die benachbarten Flächen etwa 15-20°C kühler sind = GPU-Temp als der Hotspot
ist eine große Reserve an Querverteilung nutzbar.


----------



## Dudelll (26. April 2021)

Achso darauf willst du hinaus. Ok das kann natürlich gut sein das das in die besseren Temps mit reinspielt, insbesondere was die Hotspot Temp angeht.

Wobei das pad die Wärme prinzipiell auch in der Fläche verteilt, nur verteilts die Wärme in der Fläche halt genauso schlecht wie es die Wärme in Richtung kühler verhältnismäßig schlecht transportiert. 
Zumindest würd mir jetzt nix einfallen warum pads generell ne anisotrope Wärmeleitfähigkeit haben sollten. Falls die das tatsächlich haben wärs interesant zu wissen woher das kommt


----------



## RX480 (26. April 2021)

Vermutlich einfach an der Struktur(Aufbau im Microbereich).
Pads haben evtl. dadurch nur ne sehr geringe Querverteilung. _(keine_ war net korrekt)

Und ne WLP hätte ja auch keine durchgehenden Metallfasern in Querrichtung, Was für solche
Zwecke benötigt wird.

btw.
Ganz interessant ist nebenbei die Entwicklung beim Brösel, wo inzwischen ein Gewebe mit drin ist.








						Alphacool Eisschicht Ultra Soft Wärmeleitpad 3W/mk 50x50x3mm
					

Die Alphacool Eisschicht Ultra Soft sind das Non-Plus-Ultra im Bereich der Wärmeleitpads. Man kann aufgrund ihrer herausragenden Eigenschaften fast mit einer Wärmeleitpaste vergleichen. Denn die Eisschicht Ultra Soft Pads schmiegen sich...




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Kann mir das einer bestätigen oder auch ablehnen?
> Gpu Temperatur 58 Grad
> Tj 75 Grad
> Bei 25 Grad Wassertemperatur zu hoch ?
> Stock settings bei 293 Watt


Zu hoch.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

Klare Worte xD
Ich gehe davon aus daß ich die GPU zu fest angezogen habe 
Kann das sein ?
Dann weiß ich auch warum die Karte nicht über 2670 MHz geht


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Klare Worte xD
> Ich gehe davon aus daß ich die GPU zu fest angezogen habe
> Kann das sein ?


Möglich ja, man sollte idealerweise mit einem kleinen graden Gegenstand schauen wie eben der Chip ist. Dort wo er abfällt zieht man zuletzt die Schrauben an so dass sich überschüssige WLP dort rein drückt erst.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

Coole Idee 
Ja werde ich mir morgen anschauen wenn meine neue Wlp kommt 
Habe aktuell die Thermaltake tg1 drauf 
Ab morgen kommt die thermal Grizzly

Hab hier noch ein paar lehren da sollte ich gut schauen können wie gerade es ist


----------



## Dudelll (26. April 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Vermutlich einfach an der Struktur(Aufbau im Microbereich).
> Pads haben evtl. dadurch nur ne sehr geringe Querverteilung. _(keine_ war net korrekt)
> 
> Und ne WLP hätte ja auch keine durchgehenden Metallfasern in Querrichtung, Was für solche
> ...


Von der Anwendung her wären Pads ja eigentlich wirklich das mit Abstand angenehmste, vllt. passiert da in den nächsten Jahren noch ein bischen was spannendes.

Fänds auch interessant mal Indium Folie quasi als Pad zu testen, sollte eigentlich super funktionieren. Nur leider etwas teuer ^^


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

Etwas teuer ist gut xD
Sind auch noch netto Preise 
Aber hauptsache die Versandkosten sind mit drin xD


----------



## elmobank (26. April 2021)

Laut Igors letztem Video, als er den Eiswolf auf einer RX6900XT nachgebildet hat, soll man ja eher von der Mitte aus festziehen....
Sind ja beim Alphacool Kühler 6 Federschrauben, die den Druck ausüben.

Dadurch soll sich die überschüssige Wärmeleitpaste ordentlich zur Seite wegdrücken und die Hotspottemperatur niedriger ausfallen.
Ob das wirklich so machbar ist, dass ist wieder eine andere Frage.


----------



## blautemple (26. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Coole Idee
> Ja werde ich mir morgen anschauen wenn meine neue Wlp kommt
> Habe aktuell die Thermaltake tg1 drauf
> Ab morgen kommt die thermal Grizzly
> ...


Wie trägst du denn die Wärmeleitpaste auf?
So mache ich es immer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klappt absolut zuverlässig.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

Ich hatte diese glatt aufgetragen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gut das ich alles immer dokumentiere 


Aus der Anleitung
Legen Sie die Grafikkarte auf den
vorbereiteten Kühler. Verschrauben Sie die
Karte wie dargestellt mit den 6 M2x5
Schrauben und M2-Unterlegscheiben.
Ziehen Sie die Schrauben kreuzweise, mit je
einer Umdrehung, handfest an

Soll ich jetzt nur eine Umdrehung machen oder immer eine Umdrehung bis es handfest ist ?

Werde morgen sehen wie der Abdruck ist 
Ich gehe echt davon aus daß ich die zu fest angezogen habe und dort kaum noch Wlp drauf ist


----------



## elmobank (26. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ich hatte diese glatt aufgetragen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handfest heißt ja nur, dass du nicht mit einem Akkuschrauber arbeiten sollst xD
Handfest immer mit einer Umdrehung, bis du es nicht mehr ohne weitere techn. Hilfsmittel weiter drehen kannst. Die Federschrauben haben dann ihren Druck erreicht - so habe ich das bis jetzt immer gemacht und gute Temperaturen erreicht - nachher seh ich, ob ich gut gearbeitet habe oder nicht...

Sieht mir auf dem Bild nach etwas viel Wärmeleitpaste aus - die müsste sich bei entsprechendem Druck schön neben den Die gedrückt haben... bin da mal auf ein Bild gespannt.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

Ja ich bin auch gespannt


----------



## Tekkla (26. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mir reicht dank LM ein 240er Radiator für 55Grad HotSpot.


Ja ne is klar  Lass mal das System eine halbe Stunde unter Last laufen, das Kühlmittel ordentlich warm werden und mache dann mal nen Screenie davon.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

So... Fällt mir nichts zu ein 
Vllt Wlp Mist 
Was sagt ihr dazu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht sehr ausgewaschen aus 
Fühlt sich auch sehr schmierig an 
Aber wie ein ganz dünner Film


----------



## blautemple (26. April 2021)

@Noel1987 
Die meisten Wasserkühler haben Anschläge, zu fest gibt es da also nicht.
Ich würde die Wärmeleitpaste, wie gesagt, nicht verteilen sondern sie so auftragen wie bei mir. Den Rest macht dann die Physik


----------



## big-maec (26. April 2021)

Sieht nach zu viel WLP aus.

Wenn ich das so sehe, ich finde, das ist schon recht viel WLP auf der Fläche.  Wenn es geht, versuche ich immer nur soviel darauf zu machen, dass es so eben reicht. Die richtige Menge ist hier ausschlaggebend.


Schonmal versucht die WLP mit dem Siebdruckverfahren aufzutragen?
Das bringt eine gleichmäßige Schicht.




__





						Siebdruckverfahren Wärmeleitpaste Electrolube | Mavom
					

Bei Mavom wissen wir welche Chemie für Ihre Anwendung geeignet ist. Rufen Sie uns für Ihre Beratung  an, unter +49 (0) 2551 863 9910




					www.mavom.de


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

OK aber was sagst du zu der Konsistenz der Wlp ?
Sieht mir sehr wässerig aus oder ?


----------



## blautemple (26. April 2021)

Nein, zu viel Wärmeleitpaste gibt es nicht. Der Rest wird einfach zur Seite rausgedrückt. Zu wenig gibt es hingegen schon 
Und nein, die Konsistenz sieht gut aus. Ich vermute mal eher das der Anpressdruck sogar zu gering war. Also die WLP so wie bei mir auftragen und dann Stück für Stück die Schrauben um den Die anziehen bis es nicht mehr weitergeht.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

OK ich konnte ganz leicht mit dem Bit die Schrauben lösen


----------



## blautemple (26. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> OK ich konnte ganz leicht mit dem Bit die Schrauben lösen


Man darf das Ganze nicht "zerdenken", das ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk. Solange genug WLP und ordentlich Anpressdruck da ist läuft das schon. "Handfest" heißt halt auch das es mit der Hand nicht weiter geht. Wenn die Schraube fester angeschraubt werden kann ist es nicht handfest


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

OK danke 
Dann war ich zu vorsichtig beim zusammenbau


----------



## big-maec (26. April 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nein, zu viel Wärmeleitpaste gibt es nicht. Der Rest wird einfach zur Seite rausgedrückt.


Nun ja ist hier noch eine kleine Fläche, bei größeren Flächen würde ich das nicht so leichtfertig schreiben. Ich habe da andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Linmoum (26. April 2021)

Klassische Ursache bei Wakü für schlechte GPU-Temps bzw. ein sehr hohes Delta zwischen Wasser und GPU ist tatsächlich, dass der Kontakt zwischen GPU und dem Block nicht passt. Das liegt dann auch nicht an der WLP. Einfach schön handfest anziehen, du merkst schon, wann es genug ist.

Ich hab übrigens ein Delta von 11-12K zwischen Wasser/GPU bei meiner 6900XT und 325W TGP.


----------



## blautemple (26. April 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Nun ja ist hier noch eine kleine Fläche, bei größeren Flächen würde ich das nicht so leichtfertig schreiben. Ich habe da andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


Ich kann natürlich nur für CPUs und GPUs sprechen aber dort gilt das uneingeschränkt. Die einzige Ausnahme ist elektrisch leitfähige Wärmeleitpaste oder LM.


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2021)

Paste ist viel zu dünnflüssig für eine GPU. Deinen HotSpot kann man klar sehen, da hat sich die GPU schon durchgefeuert.
Dein Die möchte gerne dass du die Schrauben Richtung PCIEx Slot zuerst anziehst damit sich die überschüssige Paste nach oben drückt.

Verwende eine zähere Paste, wie die Mastergel Maker z.B.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. April 2021)

So habe nun alles wieder zusammen 
Erst Mal mit der gleichen Wlp wie vorher 
Nun mit mehr Anpressdruck 
Aber Bilder sprechen mehr als 1000 Worte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn die Temperaturen sich wieder verschlechtern sollten werde ich die thermal Grizzly nehmen

Hotspot liegt bei 57 Grad

Anpressdruck war gleich null 
@Gurdi da wo dieser Fleck in der Mitte zu sehen ist dort ist die GPU höher 
Der Rest hatte kein Kontakt 
Die Wlp an sich ist schon was fester 
Aber es gibt festere

Mal um zum Vergleich 
Das sind 20 Grad kühler Stock PL 293watt
Noch kein UV oder oc


----------



## elmobank (26. April 2021)

So, mein System ist dicht und GPU läuft noch, mit dem normalen PT liegt meine GPU Stock in Time Spy bei max:

GPU 36°C
Hotspot 51°C
Memory Junction 40°C

Schein ich ja doch alles richtig gemacht zu haben xD

So, nochmal mit OC probiert, bei 295 Watt GPU erreicht max:
GPU 39°C
Hotspot 57°C im Peak (Durchschnitt 53°C)
Memory Junction 43 °C
Maximaltakt sind dann 2585 MHz (bewegt sich dann zwischen 2500 bis 2585MHz).


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar  Lass mal das System eine halbe Stunde unter Last laufen, das Kühlmittel ordentlich warm werden und mache dann mal nen Screenie davon.


Wie wärs mit 1:40h  Cyberpunk 3200x1800p Ultra
45Grad GPU 55TJ(Siehe Sensor)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (26. April 2021)

Man kann die niedrigen TJ aber nicht auf die WLP allein schieben... Wie  @True Monkey schon schrieb: Der Wärmeübergang am Radi spielt ne genau so große Rolle. Legste Trockeneis drauf, kriegste mit madiger Paste auch 40 °C Hotspot spielend hin. Daher sollte man so Vergleiche immer nur in Relation zur Wassertemperatur sehen.


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Man kann die niedrigen TJ aber nicht auf die WLP allein schieben... Wie  @True Monkey schon schrieb: Der Wärmeübergang am Radi spielt ne genau so große Rolle. Legste Trockeneis drauf, kriegste mit madiger Paste auch 40 °C Hotspot spielend hin. Daher sollte man so Vergleiche immer nur in Relation zur Wassertemperatur sehen.


Gut aber ich weiß ja was ich im Vergleich zu normaler WLP gewonnen habe, und das ist eben ne Menge.


----------



## elmobank (26. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gut aber ich weiß ja was ich im Vergleich zu normaler WLP gewonnen habe, und das ist eben ne Menge.


Ich habe halt nen MoRa und 1x 480mm (45er) und 1x 480mm (30er) Radiator drin.
Fängt also gut die Wärme ab, damit kann ich das Wasser wieder gut abkühlen, selbst mit dem 5950X ist das dann kein Problem. Mal schauen, ob ich mit einem höheren Durchfluss sogar noch etwas mehr Kühlleistung bekommen kann xD


----------



## RX480 (26. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gut aber ich weiß ja was ich im Vergleich zu normaler WLP gewonnen habe, und das ist eben ne Menge.


Das ist für die 240er alle Ehren wert, auch wenn der kleine Axiallüfter evtl. auch noch ca. 55W übernimmt, sind Es doch ca. 200...240W@2x 120 NF12-25, Hut ab!
_(und Das ohne PP)_

Evtl. verdampft ja die modded Backplate noch 40W davon, who knows.


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2021)

Der Backsidekühler macht sicher auch noch das ein oder andere Grad aus.


----------



## RX480 (26. April 2021)

Ist die Strixx beim Kreuz eigentlich offen wie die Ref ?
_Das man dann quasi noch ne dicke Lage Brösel drunter pappen muss._


----------



## BlackBestie (27. April 2021)

Eine Frage:
Wisst ihr warum die angezeigten Bios(e) bei Techpowerup so dermaßen schwanken bzw  mittlerweile  weniger als es Karten gibt?
z.B. vor eine Woche gab es dort noch ein Eintrag für eine


ASRock RX 6900 XT 16 GB Phantom Gaming D

diesen Eintrag gibt es nicht mehr .... sondern nur noch für die ASRock im Reference Design.

Andere Hersteller Karten sind auch betroffen. Die ASRock ist nur ein Beispiel

Kommt das wenn die Hersteller was dagegen haben oder so ähnlich?
Das kann ja nicht nach der Verfügbarkeit schwanken ..... das währe den ja eine unnötige Liste.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. April 2021)

Hat zufällig jemand eine XFX Merc 319 in einem 500DX verbaut?


----------



## Gurdi (27. April 2021)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Wisst ihr warum die angezeigten Bios(e) bei Techpowerup so dermaßen schwanken bzw  mittlerweile  weniger als es Karten gibt?
> z.B. vor eine Woche gab es dort noch ein Eintrag für eine
> 
> ...


Gute Frage


----------



## elmobank (27. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gute Frage


Das Unlockbios, was u.a. der 8auer genutzt hat, ist online:








						AMD RX 6900 XT VBIOS
					

16 GB GDDR6, 500 MHz GPU, 914 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Wenn man sich das Bios so anschaut, dann fällt einem zu erst das hohe Powertarget ins Augen, das sollte aber die Referenzplatine auch ohne weiteres packen können, oder? Dann sollte eigentlich faste jede Karte , entsprechende Kühlung vorausgesetzt, in die Nähe der 2400€ Karte beim Boost kommen können.


----------



## Gurdi (27. April 2021)

Jetzt muss man nur noch schauen ob man es aufspielen kann.


----------



## RX480 (27. April 2021)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Wisst ihr warum die angezeigten Bios(e) bei Techpowerup so dermaßen schwanken bzw  mittlerweile  weniger als es Karten gibt?


Die fehlerhaften Bios mit zu kleiner Größe wurden aus der DB genommen.


----------



## elmobank (27. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man nur noch schauen ob man es aufspielen kann.


Kann man diese Einszellungen über das MPT nicht in die Registry packen?


----------



## HairforceOne (27. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Kann man diese Einszellungen über das MPT nicht in die Registry packen?


Das MPT kann die Limits die im vBIOS stehen nur "bedingt" oder gar nicht aushebeln.

Über die 3000 MHz bei einer 6900 XT  z. B. kann man die Taktrate auch über das MPT nicht  bringen. Deswegen sind die XTXH Karten jetzt so interessant mit dem "höheren" Limit beim BIOS.


----------



## Noel1987 (27. April 2021)

Mit einem BIOS Editor wäre alles einfacher 
Man könnte die Spannung auf 1200mv anheben und vllt sogar den RAM Takt erhöhen 
Das wäre das beste 
Ich weiß aber nicht wie der Stand ist ... Ob es in geraumer Zeit absehbar ist das sowas kommt


----------



## Gurdi (27. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Mit einem BIOS Editor wäre alles einfacher
> Man könnte die Spannung auf 1200mv anheben und vllt sogar den RAM Takt erhöhen
> Das wäre das beste
> Ich weiß aber nicht wie der Stand ist ... Ob es in geraumer Zeit absehbar ist das sowas kommt


Wir arbeiten dran derzeit, es ist aber komplex.


----------



## Noel1987 (27. April 2021)

Ja das kann ich mir vorstellen xD


----------



## DARPA (27. April 2021)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens ein Delta von 11-12K zwischen Wasser/GPU bei meiner 6900XT und 325W TGP.


Das ist top. So muss es sein.

Ich benutzte zwar nur stinknormale WLP, aber liege im Schnitt eher bei 20 - 25 K mit dem EK. In Hardcore Szenen (vorallem RT) werden auch mal 30K gerissen (das ist dann schon die Ausnahme).

Igor hatte im Review der Liquid Devil identische Werte ermittelt und auch das hohe Delta bemängelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er testet ja immer mit konstanten 20 °C Wassertemperatur.
Also ich hab 30 °C Wasser, rechne ich über all 10 Grad drauf lande ich genau bei meinen realen Werten.
Danach hatte ich mich dann damit abgefunden.

Also soweit bin ich mit dem EK zwar zufrieden, aber das Delta Wasser-GPU ist echt schlecht.


----------



## G0NZ0 (27. April 2021)

Das Verschwenden von Zeit und Nerven hat ein Ende 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber Welcome to the Red Team? Ich war nie woanders


----------



## Noel1987 (27. April 2021)

Bei mir sind es auch nicht mehr 
Wasser Temperatur pendelt sich sich bei 27 Grad ein und die GPU Temperatur bei 37-38 
Nur die Hotspot Temperatur liegt nochmal 18 Grad darüber aber das auch nur im Benchmark ansonsten liegt diese bei 300 w bei 52 grad


----------



## Gurdi (27. April 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es auch nicht mehr
> Wasser Temperatur pendelt sich sich bei 27 Grad ein und die GPU Temperatur bei 37-38
> Nur die Hotspot Temperatur liegt nochmal 18 Grad darüber aber das auch nur im Benchmark ansonsten liegt diese bei 300 w bei 52 grad


Da kannst du doch hochzufrieden mit sein.
So jetzt wo eure Die´s kühl sind, zersägt mal ein paar 3090er in den Benches


----------



## Linmoum (27. April 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Igor hatte im Review der Liquid Devil identische Werte ermittelt und auch das hohe Delta bemängelt.


LM statt WLP bringt natürlich noch mal einige Grad, aber 25K find ich trotzdem ziemlich heftig. Zumal der EK auf der Devil (ohne das jetzt genau überprüft zu haben) wahrscheinlich 1:1 der normale Vector sein dürfte. 

Hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm, dass der EK dann doch so... unterdurchschnittlich ist. Ich hätte ja gerne endlich mal einen Heatkiller zum Vergleich.


----------



## G0NZ0 (27. April 2021)

@Gurdi Du hast gemeint, Rasseln/Fiepen der Spulen (oder was auch immer) ist bei dir verschwunden mit der Zeit?

Ist manchmal schon dezent aufdringlich bei mir.  Hoffe das legt sich^^


----------



## McZonk (27. April 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Du hast gemeint, Rasseln/Fiepen der Spulen (oder was auch immer) ist bei dir verschwunden mit der Zeit?


Das kann ich so bestätigen. Hatte bei einer neuen XTX auch massives Zirpen, welches sich nach einem Wakü-Umbau (oder über die Zeit?) dann tatsächlich deutlich reduziert hat.


----------



## Rolk (27. April 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand eine XFX Merc 319 in einem 500DX verbaut?


Ich habe eine 6800 aus der Reihe und auch das Gehäuse, aber nicht im selben Rechner verbaut. Im 500DX steckt eine 6700XT Red Devil.


----------



## Noel1987 (27. April 2021)

@Gurdi 
Das Problem liegt aber eher das ich im timespy nicht über 2700 MHz komme
Entweder Krücke oder ich mache was falsch


----------



## G0NZ0 (27. April 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Das kann ich so bestätigen. Hatte bei einer neuen XTX auch massives Zirpen, welches sich nach einem Wakü-Umbau (oder über die Zeit?) dann tatsächlich deutlich reduziert hat.


Sehr gut. Hoffe das kommt bei mir auch so. Also das Zirpen, WaKü-Umbau ist fest eingeplant 
Hilft dann auch der Optik, denn die Rückseite & kurze Seitenfläche stinken gegenüber der 5700XT Red Devil schon ein bisschen ab.


----------



## openSUSE (27. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Das Unlockbios, was u.a. der 8auer genutzt hat, ist online:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist kein "*Unlock*bios", es hat grundsätzlich die selben Restriktionen wie bei den anderen Karten auch. Die Kollegen von PowerColor durften lediglich die Grenzen (4000 statt 3000 MHz, 1200 mV statt 1175mV) etwas anheben. Für ExtremOCer interessant, für "NormaloOCer" total uninteressant.
Dieses BIOS wird nicht helfen BigNAVI zu unlocken. Wenn man es damit schafft, dann würde man es mit jedem anderem BIOS auch schaffen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. April 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> @Gurdi Du hast gemeint, Rasseln/Fiepen der Spulen (oder was auch immer) ist bei dir verschwunden mit der Zeit?
> 
> Ist manchmal schon dezent aufdringlich bei mir.  Hoffe das legt sich^^


Hab sowas vorher auch nicht erlebt, es ist aber weniger geworden. Warum weiß ich nicht, auch die Pumpe ist leiser geworden mit der Zeit.


----------



## G0NZ0 (27. April 2021)

Spielt jemand von euch War Thunder? Bei jedem Schuss im Game hab ich kurz nen Hänger vom Game seit dem Upgrade. Läuft 

Edit: Sieht so aus als würde der Takt immer wieder mal kurz auf null droppen


----------



## Noel1987 (27. April 2021)

So meine GPU ist klar Spannungslimitiert 
Die brauche einfach für 2680 MHz ihre 1175mv 
PL kann ich dann öffnen soweit ich will 
Prüfe das heute Abend noch vllt ist es auch EDC Limit aber da will ich nicht höher gehen 
Aber das glaube ich weniger das es daran liegt 
Naja in spielen komme ich auf ca. 2800 je nach Last 
Eine höhere Spannung wäre super auch wenn es nur 25mv sind


----------



## Noel1987 (27. April 2021)

So habe nun 
2550 MHz 
2088 MHz Standart Timing 
1125mv 
20770 Punkte im timespy
320 Watt
Mal schauen wie es weiter geht








						I scored 18 918 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Hatte bei meinem höchsten Run 
20900 Punkte 
Bei 2680 MHz und 2125mhz vRAM fast Timing aber mit noch nicht gescheit befestigen kühler


----------



## elmobank (27. April 2021)

So, die RX6700XT werkelt nun im PC meines Kumpels, jetzt auf meinem B550 Board.
In Timespy da geht der Hotspot ja wirklich auf 95°C hoch, die Karte ist aber extrem leise und fast nicht hörbar....oO

Mal schauen, ob ich die ihm dann noch optimieren kann und darf - da geht garantiert was mit UV - die saugt ja ordentlich an der Steckdose...

Interessant ist sein 5800X auf dem B550 - die CPU zieht sich mal ebend im Cinebench R23 140 Watt und erreicht dann bis zu 84°C mit einem Macho und taktet dabei auf allen Kernen fröhlich mit 4.6GHz. Evtl. nochmal nach einiger Zeit den Kühler nochmal neu positionieren.

War von den Temps etwas erstaunt... kleine Heizungen xD


----------



## Tekkla (28. April 2021)

Das geht in WoW mit meiner 6900XT. Das ist in 3840x1600 mit der vollen Grafikpackung, die in WoW geht.  Der Takt pendelt so um die 2.700 MHz herum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (28. April 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> So, die RX6700XT werkelt nun im PC meines Kumpels, jetzt auf meinem B550 Board.
> In Timespy da geht der Hotspot ja wirklich auf 95°C hoch, die Karte ist aber extrem leise und fast nicht hörbar....oO
> 
> Mal schauen, ob ich die ihm dann noch optimieren kann und darf - da geht garantiert was mit UV - die saugt ja ordentlich an der Steckdose...
> ...


Das ist normal auf einem 5800X, da wirst du nichts machen können.


----------



## elmobank (28. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist normal auf einem 5800X, da wirst du nichts machen können.


Hatte ich bei meinem 5950X auch mit dem Noctua NH-D15 als ich den dann nochmal auf dem x570 getestet hatte, habe ich selbst bei 180 Watt die 80°C nicht mehr erreicht.

Tippe mal drauf, dass es der Effekt sein könnte, den Igor mal beschrieben hat, dass sich der Heatspreader noch mal etwas absenkt und damit sich die Wärmeleitpaste und der Anpressdruck verschiebt...
Mal schauen, ob ich da noch mal dran darf um das zu kontrollieren - man wollte das Bundle ja nicht erst einmal 1h oder so betreiben um es durch zu heizen xD


----------



## RX480 (29. April 2021)

Hier Was für Gurdi zum probieren:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l37QyX2ST7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## G0NZ0 (29. April 2021)

__





						Kühlblock für die 6800XT und 6900XT von AMD? / Update: Teaser Seite 2 - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum
					





					forum.aquacomputer.de
				






> Die Kühler sind fertig, auch Testmuster sind schon versendet. Wir werden die Kühler in den nächsten Tagen listen.


Jetzt hätte ich die passende GPU und die Kühler kommen auch. Wahrscheinlich sind sie jetzt aber abscheulich hässlich


----------



## Noel1987 (29. April 2021)

Wird Zeit 
Endlich den Alphacool weg


----------



## Tekkla (29. April 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind sie jetzt aber abscheulich hässlich






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (29. April 2021)

Mit aktiver Backplate?


----------



## Linmoum (29. April 2021)

Na endlich. Der EK ist zwar sicherlich solide, aber ich glaube, da geht doch noch mehr bzgl. Delta Wasser/GPU. Und AC/WC unterstütze ich sowieso liebend gerne als "lokale" Hersteller, die auch tatsächlich in Deutschland fertigen lassen und einen klasse Support haben.

Gretchenfrage ist jetzt nur: Direkt den AC vorbestellen oder doch noch auf Watercool warten? Der Heatkiller soll ja laut Watercool im luxx "gar nicht mehr so lange" auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Tekkla (29. April 2021)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Der EK ist zwar sicherlich solide, aber ich glaube, da geht doch noch mehr bzgl. Delta Wasser/GPU.


Das hoffe ich doch sehr mit dem besseren Delta. Mit dme EK Block komme ich in Extremsituationen auf ein Delta von fast 20 K.


Linmoum schrieb:


> Gretchenfrage ist jetzt nur: Direkt den AC vorbestellen oder doch noch auf Watercool warten? Der Heatkiller soll ja laut Watercool im luxx "gar nicht mehr so lange" auf sich warten lassen.


Ich bin auf den von AC scharf. Aber wie ich bei denen schon schrieb: The winner (first) takes it all (gets my money)!


----------



## Gurdi (29. April 2021)

Pimp my GPU, RTX Mobile mal anders 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (29. April 2021)

Kann leider nur konventionell mit PC neben Moni.(ansonsten mein Desktop mit TUF-Logo)
_(vorab mal ME@1080p-Chill55fps gemessen, damits nen Vgl. zur neuen RT-Edition gibt....
ungefähr 2000MHz und 180W Reserve...schau mer mal)

Übrigens nutze ich intelligentes IntegerScaling, weil mein Moni= aus 1080p real 2160p macht...
nee war ein Scherz, aber im Prinzip wird ja aus 1 Bildpunkt 4 gemacht._


----------



## Xaphyr (30. April 2021)

Junge Junge, siehst du bei dem Weihnachtsbaum direkt neben deinem Monitor überhaupt noch etwas vom Spiel?


----------



## RX480 (30. April 2021)

Die uralte HandyLinse war ein bisschen zu sehr geblendet, weil die Bildmitte auf dem dunklen Moni war.(wg. Messung Overlay)
Dadurch Rechts etwas zu hell, auch wg. der Glascheibe, die so extrem spiegelt.
_Logischerweise richtet sich die Belichtung an der Bildmitte aus.(evtl. wars Nachts auch mit Blitz!?)_

Real eher so, bzw. noch deutlich unauffälliger, kanns net 1:1 rüberbringen:


----------



## DARPA (30. April 2021)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, was du uns genau zeigen willst. Aber warum nicht einfach Screenshots machen?


----------



## Gurdi (30. April 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt nicht, was du uns genau zeigen willst. Aber warum nicht einfach Screenshots machen?


Es geht um die Beleuchtung des Case, da wird ein Screenhot nicht viel bringen


----------



## RX480 (30. April 2021)

Screenshots mit Overlay gehen eigentlich nur im Fenster-Modus.
Der kann dann die Messwerte verfälschen ggü. Vollbild.

Ich könnte zwar HWinfo+RTSS nutzen, wills aber net in der Testphase der Graka,
eigentlich reicht mir Overlay.


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (30. April 2021)

Moin in die Runde!
Ich hab mir eine RX 6800 FE direkt bei AMD gekauft, die hoffentlich nächste Woche geliefert wird.

Welche Tools empfehlt ihr mir, um undervolting oder overclocking zu betreiben?

Hab nicht vor zu benchen oder ähnliches, die Karte soll einfach geschmeidig laufen.
Hab das mit meiner 1070 und dem Afterburner zufriedenstellend hinbekommen.

Grüße aus Hamburg!


----------



## Gurdi (30. April 2021)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde!
> Ich hab mir eine RX 6800 FE direkt bei AMD gekauft, die hoffentlich nächste Woche geliefert wird.
> 
> Welche Tools empfehlt ihr mir, um undervolting oder overclocking zu betreiben?
> ...


Du brauchst kein Tool, das macht man alles via Treiber.


----------



## flx23 (1. Mai 2021)

Und selbst @stock ist sie schon sehr gut. So wirklich viel lässt sich da mit UV /OC unter Luft (zumindest bei mir) nicht mehr rausholen


----------



## RX480 (1. Mai 2021)

einen Versuch ist Es wert(x)

Gestern mal SecondExstinction runtergeladen.=APEX@VLK-Engine?
_(x)Takt+W sehen für mich gut aus.... zumindestens sinnvoller als in ARK, sicher Etwas gameabhängig_


----------



## Gurdi (1. Mai 2021)

Mit 2,5Ghz taktet die aber auch schon böse hoch. Das deutet auf geringe Auslastung hin.


----------



## elmobank (1. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit 2,5Ghz taktet die aber auch schon böse hoch. Das deutet auf geringe Auslastung hin.


Alleine schon die sehr niedrige Wattanzeige und Temperatur ist ein eindeutiges Indiz, außer die GPU ist Wassergekühlt.
Außerdem ist der erste Screenshot im Fenstermodus - daher wohl die geringe Auslastung.

Was mich aktuell nervt ist, dass irgendwie kein 3d Run mehr durchläuft bei mir - beendet sich immer einfach. Spiele laufen aber alle problemlos, das ist irgendwie merkwürdig.

Treiber resettet auch nicht, sonst könnte ich das ja verstehen.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Alleine schon die sehr niedrige Wattanzeige und Temperatur ist ein eindeutiges Indiz, außer die GPU ist Wassergekühlt.
> Außerdem ist der erste Screenshot im Fenstermodus - daher wohl die geringe Auslastung.
> 
> Was mich aktuell nervt ist, dass irgendwie kein 3d Run mehr durchläuft bei mir - beendet sich immer einfach. Spiele laufen aber alle problemlos, das ist irgendwie merkwürdig.
> ...


Denke das dürfte klar an der Auslastung liegen.


----------



## McZonk (1. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Was mich aktuell nervt ist, dass irgendwie kein 3d Run mehr durchläuft bei mir - beendet sich immer einfach. Spiele laufen aber alle problemlos, das ist irgendwie merkwürdig.


Meinst du damit den 3D Mark? Das hatte ich mal in Verbindung mit einem aktiven Overlay vom RTSS bzw. Afterburner. Der hat den 3D Mark reproduzierbar nach einger gewissen Testlaufzeit gekillt, sonst lief aber alles an Spielen. Ich dachte damals (das war Win 7  aufm Retro-System) schon, die GPU hätte einen weg.


----------



## Noel1987 (1. Mai 2021)

In Crysis 3 komme ich auch auf 2780 MHz xD bei 190 Watt


----------



## elmobank (1. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> In Crysis 3 komme ich auch auf 2780 MHz xD bei 190 Watt


Horizon Zero Dawn bei 180 Watt mit 2580MHz xD
Stock ohne OC aber mit WaKü.


----------



## Noel1987 (1. Mai 2021)

Ja in spielen ist meine auch sehr taktfreudig
Im time Spy leider nicht so
Aber am Ende zählen eh nur die spiele


----------



## RX480 (1. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit 2,5Ghz taktet die aber auch schon böse hoch. Das deutet auf geringe Auslastung hin.


Yep,
Nutze immer Custom-in Gamesettings.(aber der Takt ist normal, wenn das Fps-Limit net groß greift=in SE wenig in ARK mehr  ... siehe Stresstest unter Volllast... und z.Vgl. stark durch Fps-Limit runtergeregelt in Squadrons oder Subnautica)
_Da nur ein 28"-4k-Moni, erlaube ich mir auf Grund der geringen Pixelabstände immer möglichst wenig AA. (und Anderes Unwichtiges 1-3 Stufen runter)_


elmobank schrieb:


> Alleine schon die sehr niedrige Wattanzeige und Temperatur ist ein eindeutiges Indiz, außer die GPU ist Wassergekühlt.
> Außerdem ist der erste Screenshot im Fenstermodus - daher wohl die geringe Auslastung.


Sieht in Vollbild bei Beiden Games genauso aus.
_Bei meiner MSi laufen <150W rel. kühl @customCurve. (allerdings nur kurz angetestet)
(Wie Es im Sommer nach 3h wird, kann ich dann mal nachliefern)
Ich gehe mal davon Aus, das mein Kühler fast identisch ist zu dem von der größeren XT@255W asic.








						MSI RX 6800XT Gaming X Trio 16 GB im Test - Vernunft auf leisen Sohlen mit ordentlich Reserven für Übermütige | igor´sLAB
					

Nach den bereits ausführlich getesteten Referenzkarten der RX-6000-Serie von AMD hat nun auch die MSI RX 6800XT Gaming X Trio 16 GB als weitere Boardpartnerkarte den weiten Weg zu mir ins Labor…




					www.igorslab.de
				



_


----------



## Chief Pontiac (1. Mai 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich gar keine neue Graka, aber wie es so kommt... Bei Mindfactory die Red Devil 6700 XT für 899 gekauft und gerade eben meine Red Devil 5700 XT für 850 verkauft.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> _Ich gehe mal davon Aus, das mein Kühler fast identisch ist zu dem von der größeren XT@255W asic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glaub ich auch. Meine Frau hat auch die RX 6800 Gaming X Trio, der Kühler ist ein Monster, hat mich echt schwer beeindruckt. Im Wurst-Käs laufen die Lüfter mit max. ~800rpm bei ~80°C HotSpot, restliche Lüfter bei max ~700rpm in einem Silent Base 600.


----------



## RX480 (1. Mai 2021)

Gut fand ich auch, das gleich ne Graka-Stütze mit dabei ist.

RGB hab ich mit MSI-DragonTool auf Violett fest eingestellt, war nervig.
_Hinterher kann man Dragon wieder deinstallieren._

btw.
Bei MSi ist Es übrigens so, daß Es normalerweise ne Gaming und ne Gaming *X* gibt.
Die Gaming* X* kommt dannn mit etwas mehr OC ab Werk.
Gehe mal davon aus, das bessere, gebinnte Chips genutzt werden.
Bei der 6800 weiss man außerdem gar net wie die Auswahl erfolgt.
Eigentlich wären highAsic-Chips für die niedrige Spannung ideal.
Während die XT mit viel Spannung auch gut die lowAsic-Chips verkraftet.
6900 dann wohl noch neuerdings in XT und XTH unterschieden.

Was wollte ich Damit sagen. --> Man kann mit der 6800nonXT richtig Glück haben.
Raketenjonny ist bestimmt kein Einzelfall.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Mai 2021)

Hab die Trio als 3070 hier gehabt, hat mir gut gefallen die Karte. Am Montag kommt hoffentlich meine Suprim, ich wollte gerne das Metallgehäuse für mein Bling Bling Build.


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2021)

MSi hat seine Lüfter recht gut überarbeitet= mehr Druck ala AiO-Lüfterdesigns.
DAS wird schon richtig gut funzen!


----------



## Ace (2. Mai 2021)

Kann ich empfehlen die Karte, ist einfach Top!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (2. Mai 2021)

@RX480 
Der Kühlkörper ist mit dem Referenz nicht wirklich vergleichbar, müsste deutlich performanter sein.

Aber dann hast du die Karte deutlich Undervoltet, bzw. Powertarget beschnitten, wenn die nur noch mit 150 bis 180 Watt arbeitet.

Mach mal nen Timespy Run mit deinen gewählten Einstellungen, dann kann man den Performanceverlust zum Stromsparen sehen.


----------



## elmobank (2. Mai 2021)

Ace schrieb:


> Kann ich empfehlen die Karte, ist einfach Top!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja mittlerweile sind MSI, Asus und Co. ja auch dazu übergegangen, ordentliche Kühler auf die AMD Karten zu setzen.

Damals, also zur RX590 und noch weiter zurück, da waren die Kühler nicjt wirklich brauchbar.... entweder zu laut oder zu warm, ab und zu auch mal beides xD

Da konnte man meist nur von Sapphire, PowerColor oder XFX kaufen. Nun seit der RX5000er Serie sieht es etwas anders aus, da kann man auch mal zi einer MSI greifen.

Warum das vorher nicht der Fall war, da darf und kann jeder selber drüber spekulieren xD


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Mach mal nen Timespy Run mit deinen gewählten Einstellungen, dann kann man den Performanceverlust zum Stromsparen sehen.


Sup4k mit nem ähnlichen Setting= etwas weniger Takt aber Vram maxed
_(Er nimmt sich nur Soviel Er braucht... hier=217W asic ... ggü. 203W  kein Leistungsverlust 
ca. 14% mehr Score bei 7% mehr W = passt )_

Ich kappe NIE das PL, läuft traditionell immer auf Max(230W), eher wird duch UVen+Custom inGame Settings+*GamingGlobalOptimierung*+*Fps-Limit* der Verbrauch optimiert.(Chill55-57@60Hz)
Damit bleiben die minFps im grünen Bereich, weil Reserven für kleine Boosts bei Explosionen o.ä.
_(für TS habe ich leider nur nen leicht anderen RUN mit maxUven, ..Taktverlauf ist recht stabil)_


----------



## elmobank (2. Mai 2021)

@RX480 

Fps Lock ist ja im Prinzip eine Bremse xD
Die GPU arbeitet so weit, bis die 60fps erreicht sind und das wars. Solange du nicht in >WQHD spielst, wirst du dann Strom sparen können.

Wo du genau sehen kannst, wie viel Leistung du verlierst, ist halt Timespy, da die Kartr dort richtig ausgelastet wird, ebenso siehst du dann, ob das UV von dir wirklich zu 100% stabil ist xD


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ja mittlerweile sind MSI, Asus und Co. ja auch dazu übergegangen, ordentliche Kühler auf die AMD Karten zu setzen.
> 
> Damals, also zur RX590 und noch weiter zurück, da waren die Kühler nicjt wirklich brauchbar.... entweder zu laut oder zu warm, ab und zu auch mal beides xD
> 
> ...


Schade das MSI die Suprem nicht bei den AMD Karten auflegt.


----------



## elmobank (2. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schade das MSI die Suprem nicht bei den AMD Karten auflegt.


Dafür gibts doch die Red Devil und Co von PowerColor und Sapphire xD


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2021)

Jo,
mit 60fps bleibts sparsam...RE Village-Demo: _CustomSettings_ _ohne RT_


----------



## DARPA (2. Mai 2021)

@RX480 Du begrenzt AF und Tesselation auf 4x? wow ^^


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> @RX480 Du begrenzt AF und Tesselation auf 4x? wow ^^


Jo,
gab in RoTr mal ne kleine Passage mit nem AF-Bug, daher traditionell, um Fehler auszuschliessen.
Mehr macht mit TAA auch kaum nen optischen Unterschied.


elmobank schrieb:


> Fps Lock ist ja im Prinzip eine Bremse xD
> Die GPU arbeitet so weit, bis die 60fps erreicht sind und das wars. Solange du nicht in >WQHD spielst, wirst du dann Strom sparen können.


WQHD wäre dann vgl.bar@135fps=(2160/1440)²x60fps


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2021)

AF stelle ich sogar manuell auf Hoch im Treiber Global. Der AF von NV ist richtig mies dagegen.


----------



## RX480 (2. Mai 2021)

Mir ist 4k wichtiger als irgendwelche hohen Settings in kleiner Auflösung.
Probiere auch gerne mal AA=Off..Low, um ein schärferes Bild zu haben@28".


----------



## DARPA (2. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> AF stelle ich sogar manuell auf Hoch im Treiber Global.


Jo hab ich auch so. Greift ja nur bis DX9 oder 11 (bin da gar nicht so sicher) und kostet heute ja nix mehr an Performance.

Bin auch in UHD und aufwärts unterwegs. Kommt dabei auch auf die Monitorgröße und somit ppi an. Bei 32'' nehme ich gerne noch AA mit. temporales AA gibts fast umsonst und ist dank RIS auch erträglich weil crispy geworden


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2021)

Ja hab auch einen 32er, da brauch man alles an glättung was geht. DLSS geht gar nicht auf so einem Panel.


----------



## AZRAILBLNT (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir auch eine 6900 xt gegönnt als Referenzdesign. Habe die dann ausprobiert und es funktionierte alles soweit gut. Danach habe ich auf Wakü umgebaut mit EKWB Vector. Und jetzt sind mir bei einer Seite im Browser einige Streifen aufgefallen. Und dabei habe ich sogar ein ganz leichtes Spulenfiepen. Beim scrollen werden diese sogar mitgescrollt. Keine Ahnung was es sein soll.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen.

Gruß


----------



## McZonk (2. Mai 2021)

Siehst du diese Streifen nur vor dem Bildschirm, oder sind diese auch wirklich digital im Bild enthalten (dh. du siehst sie auf Screenshots)?


----------



## AZRAILBLNT (2. Mai 2021)

Die sind im Screenshot auch zu sehen aber es flimmert dort auch sobald ich dieses Bild aufmache.

Bin echt am verzweifeln was es sein könnte.

Wenn ich es als kleines Fenster mache dann ist es auch zu sehen und am flimmern


----------



## Dudelll (2. Mai 2021)

AZRAILBLNT schrieb:


> Die sind im Screenshot auch zu sehen aber es flimmert dort auch sobald ich dieses Bild aufmache.
> 
> Bin echt am verzweifeln was es sein könnte.
> 
> Wenn ich es als kleines Fenster mache dann ist es auch zu sehen und am flimmern


Würd erstmal Standard mäßig Treiber sauber neu installieren. Evtl auch eine Version zurück und nicht den neusten. Hatte sowas ähnliches zumindest anfangs auch mit dem letzten Treiber Update, clean install hats aber behoben.


----------



## AZRAILBLNT (2. Mai 2021)

Habe soeben die neuen und die alten Treiber probiert aber leider ist der Fehler immernoch vorhanden.


----------



## elmobank (2. Mai 2021)

AZRAILBLNT schrieb:


> Habe soeben die neuen und die alten Treiber probiert aber leider ist der Fehler immernoch vorhanden.


Ist die GPU per HDMI oder Displayport verbunden?
Wenn DP, dann probier mal nen HDMI Kabel aus.


----------



## AZRAILBLNT (2. Mai 2021)

Ja leider ist es mit HDMI und sowohl als auch mit Displayport vorhanden


----------



## elmobank (2. Mai 2021)

AZRAILBLNT schrieb:


> Ja leider ist es mit HDMI und sowohl als auch mit Displayport vorhanden


Hört sich nicht gut an, OC beim Ram gemacht, oder anderweitiges OC?
Wärmeleitpaste oder Flüssigmetall verwendet?


----------



## AZRAILBLNT (2. Mai 2021)

Nein. Es läuft alles auf Stock. Spielen klappt ohne Probleme und auch alles weitere. Keine Pixelfehler oder sonstwas. Das ist ja das was ich nicht verstehe. 

Wäre es denn ok, wenn ich hier mal den link poste damit Ihr vielleicht auch mal schauen könnt ob es an der Seite liegt? 

Liegt es vielleicht am Monitor? Habe den Samsung Odyssey G7, der hat 10-bit.


----------



## elmobank (2. Mai 2021)

AZRAILBLNT schrieb:


> Nein. Es läuft alles auf Stock. Spielen klappt ohne Probleme und auch alles weitere. Keine Pixelfehler oder sonstwas. Das ist ja das was ich nicht verstehe.
> 
> Wäre es denn ok, wenn ich hier mal den link poste damit Ihr vielleicht auch mal schauen könnt ob es an der Seite liegt?
> 
> Liegt es vielleicht am Monitor? Habe den Samsung Odyssey G7, der hat 10-bit.


Wenn du sonst keine Fehler hast, dann wird es wohl wirklich an der Seite in Verbindung mit dem Treiber/Monitor liegen können.
Klar, Links darfst du hier ja auch posten.


----------



## AZRAILBLNT (2. Mai 2021)

Ok.

Hier ist der Link.






						Wallpapers | ROG - Republic of Gamers Global
					

Download the best free PC gaming wallpapers for 1080p, 2K, and 4K. Proudly display beautiful ROG wallpapers on your gaming desktop or laptop.




					rog.asus.com
				




Sobald ich einen anderen Tab klicke ist es weg.


----------



## elmobank (2. Mai 2021)

AZRAILBLNT schrieb:


> Ok.
> 
> Hier ist der Link.
> 
> ...


Ja, es liegt an der Seite - habe das selbe Phänomen in Firefox und im Edge ^^
Auf dem Smartphone aber nicht - wird also irgendetwas im Hintergrund sein, evtl. eine nicht so hohe Auflösung der Seiteninhalte.

Oder es war schon immer so, man hat es aber nie wirklich für voll genommen und achtet nur jetzt mit der neuen umgebauten Karte drauf xD


----------



## AZRAILBLNT (2. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ja, es liegt an der Seite - habe das selbe Phänomen in Firefox und im Edge ^^
> Auf dem Smartphone aber nicht - wird also irgendetwas im Hintergrund sein, evtl. eine nicht so hohe Auflösung der Seiteninhalte.


You made my Day..... Danke dir...... 

War echt am verzweifeln. Danke für deine Antworten.... Hat mich echt erleichtert.... Danke sehr


----------



## elmobank (2. Mai 2021)

AZRAILBLNT schrieb:


> You made my Day..... Danke dir......
> 
> War echt am verzweifeln. Danke für deine Antworten.... Hat mich echt erleichtert.... Danke sehr


Kein Problem, wir AMDler müssen zusammen halten xD


----------



## claster17 (2. Mai 2021)

Es ist der Hintergrund. Das Flimmern beim Scrollen kommt vom Schachbrettmuster (schwarz, grau). Die Linien am oberen Rand sehen mir nach versuchter Bürstoptik aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AZRAILBLNT (2. Mai 2021)

Das hat mich fast zum Wahnsinn getrieben... Es freut mich dass es auch andere haben.
Jetzt muss nur noch Fidelity Fx Super Resolution kommen dann bin ich zu 1000 Prozent glücklich.... Dann kann nvidia mit DLSS endgültig einpacken.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Mai 2021)

Wer sich für eGPU´s interessiert findet hier evtl. interessante Anregungen zu dem Thema, hab da bisjen was zu geschrieben.








						eGPU-Guide und Benchmark-Test - Was taugt eine extern betriebene Grafikkarte wirklich? NVIDIA oder AMD, wer kommt besser damit klar? | igor´sLAB
					

Auf der Suche nach der optimalen Karte für mein eGPU-Case habe ich lange nach Tests geschaut, leider konnte ich aber nie was Adäquates finden, wo auch mal ein direkter Vergleich zwischen Radeon- und…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## RX480 (4. Mai 2021)

Fehlen eigentlich nur noch ein paar* fluffig* laufende Games aus dem Gamepass: bzw. OutriderDemo
_(erstaunlicherweise kommt RDNA2 sehr gut mit den neuen UE4-Games zurecht)_


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2021)

Ja AMD hat damal richtig Arbeit rein investiert.


----------



## elmobank (4. Mai 2021)

@RX480 @Gurdi 

Outriders ist nur manchmal nervig, wenn die Last sinkt dann geht auch der Takt runter und das Game hat kurze Stocker, dies tritt relative häufig in verschiedenen Szenarien auf - woran dies liegt und wie man das beheben kann, da stehe ich aktuell noch etwas auf dem Schlauch - evtl. mit einer höheren Auflösung arbeiten als WQHD... ?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2021)

Kenne das Spiel nicht,kann also nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## Tekkla (4. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> wenn die Last sinkt dann geht auch der Takt runter und das Game hat kurze Stocker, dies tritt relative häufig in verschiedenen Szenarien auf - woran dies liegt und wie man das beheben kann, da stehe ich aktuell noch etwas auf dem Schlauch - evtl. mit einer höheren Auflösung arbeiten als WQHD... ?


Kann man dazu nicht per Spiel die Leistung anpassen und einen Minimaltakt festlegen?


----------



## blautemple (4. Mai 2021)

Outriders ist seit dem letzten Patch bei mir auch am rumzuckeln mit der 3090. Vor dem Patch lief es sauber, dafür ist jetzt immerhin der 60fps Bug behoben...


----------



## Tekkla (4. Mai 2021)

Kann mir wer die Unterschiede bei den Bezeichnungen nennen? ich lese hier immer mal wieder was von TGP und ASIC, und sehe hier bei mir grad keinen wirklichen Unterschied. Und sind das am Ende die realen Werte, oder muss ich da noch locker ein paar Watt für den Rest der Karte draufrechnen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (4. Mai 2021)

Die navi Karten liefern nur die Power vom Chip selbst. Für die komplette Karte kannst ~30-50 W oben drauf rechnen.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Die navi Karten liefern nur die Power vom Chip selbst. Für die komplette Karte kannst ~30-50 W oben drauf rechnen.


Nein Chip + Speicher ist die ASIC Power.


----------



## Dudelll (4. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein Chip + Speicher ist die ASIC Power.


Mea Culpa ^^


----------



## Tekkla (4. Mai 2021)

Okay. Chip + Speicher ist ASIC. Kommt dann noch was obendrauf? Und was hat mit TGP aka Total Graphics Power auf sich? Und gibt es irgendwo geballtes Wissen, das sowas auf einen Blick erklärt?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2021)

ASIC ist quasi TGP. TBP sind dann noch + Board, alle Controller, RGB, Lüfter und Wandlerverluste.


----------



## Tekkla (4. Mai 2021)

TBP ist dann ASIC + 30-50W? Korrekt?


----------



## elmobank (4. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> TBP ist dann ASIC + 30-50W? Korrekt?


Ja, das müsste hinhauen, die RX6900XT ist mit 300 Watt ingesamt angegeben und eine Standard Asic von 255 Watt.

Ich frage mich nur gerade, wie viel Watt die Referenzplatine ohne weiteres verträgt, bzw. was man bedenkenlos einstellen kann xD

Gehe da mal von 300 bis 320 Watt aus, aber evtl. kann uns da ja @Gurdi noch erleuchten xD


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ja, das müsste hinhauen, die RX6900XT ist mit 300 Watt ingesamt angegeben und eine Standard Asic von 255 Watt.
> 
> Ich frage mich nur gerade, wie viel Watt die Referenzplatine ohne weiteres verträgt, bzw. was man bedenkenlos einstellen kann xD
> 
> Gehe da mal von 300 bis 320 Watt aus, aber evtl. kann uns da ja @Gurdi noch erleuchten xD


Die Max Werte erreicht Ihr eigentlich nur in UHD, in der Regel liegt eine Karte mit 255er ASIC so bei 285Watt. Undervoltet sogar teils deutlich drunter. Meine 6800er habe ich mit 165er ASIC auf 195Watt Max gemessen, meist bewegt die sich aber eher bei 180-185Watt gesamt.

Die PCB´s und die Chips vertragen je nachdem etwa 500-600 Watt, soviel könnt Ihr in der Regel garnicht durchjagen. Die PCB´s der AMD Referenzplatinen ist seit eh und je erste Sahne.


----------



## Tekkla (4. Mai 2021)

Eingestellt habe ich schon 355W. Dann ist aber bei mir bei ~370W ASIC Schluss. Das ist auch der Screenie von oben.


----------



## Dudelll (4. Mai 2021)

Bei über 400w total Power Draw sollte man wenn man die ref hat aber auch mal ein Auge auf das nt werfen, das wird dann bei 2 Kabeln unter Umständen auch etwa eng ^^


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2021)

Man kriegt die Spannung nicht hoch genug dass die Katten komplett absaufen, von daher kann man da nichts kaputt machen und an die Grenze vom PCB kommt man so auch lange nicht, vorher macht wie Dudell schon sagt die Stromversorgung schlapp.


----------



## elmobank (5. Mai 2021)

Also irgendwie mag Timespy mich nicht mehr, läuft immer nur teilweise durch, habe da aber Taktraten von über 2600MHz sehen können xD

In Horizon Zero Dawn macht die Karte die 2700Mhz voll und läuft sauber durch.
Mal schauen, ob ich doch irgendwie mal nen TS Run hinbekomme...

Ist dieses Mal durchgelaufen - da müsste doch noch mehr zu holen sein, oder?:








						I scored 19 735 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				



Powerlimit sind aktuell 320 Watt.

Selbst Shadow of the Tomb Raider läuft flüssig mit 2680MHz in WQHD - Power liegt bei knappen 300 Watt, die sich gezogen werden + Rest.

Ich staune aber gerade, wie gut Raytracing in Shadow of the Tomb Raider läuft - alles auf max erreicje ich in WQHD mindestens 68 fps, sehr interessant.


----------



## Tekkla (5. Mai 2021)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was für Faktoren bei den Benchmarks am Ende beim Feintuning relevant sind. Zwischen Hui und Pfui in Relation zu einander gibt es nur wenige Abstände bei Takt, Spannung und gesaugter Leistung.

Mein bisher bestes Ergebnis mit 355W eingestelltem Powerlimit. Damit atmtet die Karte dann auch knapp 370W ASIC weg. 









						I scored 19 362 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Dudelll (5. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Also irgendwie mag Timespy mich nicht mehr, läuft immer nur teilweise durch, habe da aber Taktraten von über 2600MHz sehen können xD
> 
> In Horizon Zero Dawn macht die Karte die 2700Mhz voll und läuft sauber durch.
> Mal schauen, ob ich doch irgendwie mal nen TS Run hinbekomme...
> ...


Mit höherem PL ist da bestimmt noch mehr zu holen. Ansonsten ist das Ergebnis für 320w doch schon in Ordnung.


----------



## elmobank (5. Mai 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Mit höherem PL ist da bestimmt noch mehr zu holen. Ansonsten ist das Ergebnis für 320w doch schon in Ordnung.


Die Frage ist eher, ob ich das will xD
Spiele laufen alle super und die 200MHz mehr sorgen nicht dafür, dass ein Spiel spielbar ist oder nicht.
Da lasse ich das Powertarget da wo es ist und undervolte etwas, sodass der Boost höher ausfällt, dann ist alles in Ordnung für mich xD


----------



## flx23 (5. Mai 2021)

Mal eine Frage von mir... ich kämpfe gerade ein wenig mit der FRTC Funktion im AMD Treiber.
Bin aktuell mit Mittelerde - Schatten des Krieges durch und dort hat es perfekt funktioniert. FPS Limit auf 60 gestellt und dauerhaft 60FPS bekommen. Ohne FRTC waren es gerne mal 100+fps und auf dem monitor aht es dann sehr ruckelig gewirkt. Auch im Menü wurde immer sauber auf 60fps begrenzt

Jetzt wollte ich wieder mal eine gepflegte Runde Anno 1800 spielen. und siehe da... ich habe einen höllenlärm, 300+fps im Menü und im game (neues Spiel angefangen) 80 bis 100fps.

Jetzt wäre die Frage ob ich irgendetwas falsch eingestellt habe oder ob Anno1800 nicht mit FRTC funktioniert...

Edit: Treiber ist der aktuell 21.4.1, hab ich mir gester noch geholt.
 Seit dem hab ich auch einen etwas erhöhten Strombedarf... 30W bis 40W im idle... und das bei PCGH und Treiber auf dem Bildschirm, GoG Launcher und Ubisoft Launcher im hintergrund offen... da war ich sonst immer bei 5 bis max 10W


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2021)

Klappt bei mir in Anno ohne Probleme. Sowohl ingame als auch im Menü. Check mal das Spielprofil, evtl wird da was überschrieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (5. Mai 2021)

Hast Du eigentlich die Supreme als eGPU beim Benchen laufen lassen oder doch Intern?
_(für eGPU wärs natürlich Hammer)_


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich die Supreme als eGPU beim Benchen laufen lassen oder doch Intern?
> _(für eGPU wärs natürlich Hammer)_


Nene Im Main, Sonst wäre das nicht möglich. Im Dock komme ich max auf 11700 im TS. Morgen kommt aber noch ne 6800Xt, die schau ich mir auch noch an. Die 3070 ist mir gestern zwei mal am Vram verreckt beim testen, das ging mir so auf den Kekes das ich noch ne 6800 XT geordert  hab.


----------



## RX480 (5. Mai 2021)

Da kannste nur per Inspektor das LOD bei der Textur runter setzen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da kannste nur per Inspektor das LOD bei der Textur runter setzen.


Ja nur hab ich da Bock drauf, der Rechner ist ja auch für meine Tochter und für Reisen. Da frickel ich nicht noch an den Games rum.


----------



## G0NZ0 (5. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> das ich noch ne 6800 XT geordert hab.


Die meisten sind froh, bei den überteuerten und knappen GPUs eine (günstige) zu bekommen. Gurdi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2021)

Günstig sind die ja nicht für mich, Kosten ein Vermögen die Dinger. Ist mir aber relativ wurscht.


----------



## G0NZ0 (5. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist mir aber relativ wurscht.


Das war ja der Witz an der Sache


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Das war ja der Witz an der Sache


Sry ich komme aus den verbohrten Debatten mit den Raytracing Fetischisten, da geht einem schon mal der Humor abhanden.


----------



## RX480 (5. Mai 2021)

Sieht doch gut aus:








						Resident Evil Village PC Port Report and Performance Review | 4K Performance | Software
					

4K Performance




					www.overclock3d.net
				



_(mit RDNA2 kann man unbedenklich VRS@Performance nehmen... dann noch 1 Fps für lau ggü. Score@Balanced)_


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2021)

Wenn das VRS so gut funzt wie in CP dann kann man das auf jeden Fall mitnehmen.


----------



## Tekkla (5. Mai 2021)

Ich habe sie echt geqäult jetzt.









						I scored 20 014 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2021)

Dafür ist das Ding da


----------



## claster17 (5. Mai 2021)

Hat AMD noch immer nicht Multimonitor und >144Hz im Griff?


----------



## Tekkla (5. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dafür ist das Ding da


Ich traue mich nur nicht das Powerlimit weiter hochzuschrauben- obwohl es mich reizt!


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich traue mich nur nicht das Powerlimit weiter hochzuschrauben- obwohl es mich reizt!


Da kann nichts passieren.


----------



## elmobank (5. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da kann nichts passieren.


Kommt drauf an, 400 Watt ist schon ordentlich für 2x 8 Pin, die können zwar auch mehr, aber es wird auch am PCI Slot mehr gezogen - zumindest muss man davon ausgehen xD

Zu lange würd ich es nicht ausprobieren.

Welcher Wasserblock wird denn da gequält? Sieht ja mit dem Hotspot schon heftig für Wasser aus.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, 400 Watt ist schon ordentlich für 2x 8 Pin, die können zwar auch mehr, aber es wird auch am PCI Slot mehr gezogen - zumindest muss man davon ausgehen xD
> 
> Zu lange würd ich es nicht ausprobieren.
> 
> Welcher Wasserblock wird denn da gequält? Sieht ja mit dem Hotspot schon heftig für Wasser aus.


Zieht ne 3090 Founder standardmäßig.


----------



## Linmoum (5. Mai 2021)

400W sind für 2x8-Pin nix. Ja, offizielle Specs, aber so ein 8-Pin kann nicht nur in der Theorie deutlich mehr liefern, sondern tut das auch in der Praxis (iirc sind es bis zu knapp 290W). Bei irgendwelchen Chinakrachern würd ich's wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt drauf ankommen lassen. Aber die hat hier ja wohl eh niemand.

Ich hoffe ja eher, dass es irgendwann in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft dann endlich mal mit etwas mehr Spannung klappt. Diese blöden nur 1.175V nerven.


----------



## Tekkla (5. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Welcher Wasserblock wird denn da gequält? Sieht ja mit dem Hotspot schon heftig für Wasser aus.


EK

Habe jetzt das Powerlimit auf 400W gesetzt. Richtig viel mehr bekomme ich nicht raus. Mit 1.175V läuft der Boost bis 2.775 MHz hoch. Darüber bricht jeder Timespy im zweiten Teil ab.









						I scored 20 276 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2021)

Mit knapp 22k kannst dich ja nun auch wirklich nicht beschweren. Damit suppst du eine 3090 locker weg in QHD.


----------



## TheOpenfield (5. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, 400 Watt ist schon ordentlich für 2x 8 Pin, die können zwar auch mehr, aber es wird auch am PCI Slot mehr gezogen - zumindest muss man davon ausgehen xD


Je nach Aderquerschnitt geht das sogar mit einem 8-Pin klar


----------



## flx23 (5. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klappt bei mir in Anno ohne Probleme. Sowohl ingame als auch im Menü. Check mal das Spielprofil, evtl wird da was überschrieben.


hab ich schon überprüft... aber da war nichts eingestellt...

Da ich zocken und nicht basteln wollte hab ich ejtzt einfach mal den Takt in Anno auf 2000Mhz begrenzt. Die FPS sind zwar immer noch über 60 aber es ist deutlich ruhiger. Ob es nun 280W sind doer nur 150W merkt man dann halt doch


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2021)

Hast du chill mal,ausprobiert?


----------



## Tekkla (5. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit knapp 22k kannst dich ja nun auch wirklich nicht beschweren. Damit suppst du eine 3090 locker weg in QHD.


Mir fehlt da ein wenig Erfahrung für die Einordnung der Werte. Ich wollte nur mal sehen was maximal geht. Das war bisher auch mehr ein rumstochern denn gezieltes Testen.

Mein Straight Power 11 mit 750W machte den Spass jedenfalls mit. Ob auch auf Dauer? Ich weiß es nicht. Ich will es aber auch nicht ausreizen.


----------



## drstoecker (5. Mai 2021)

@Tekkla
Kannst ruhig versuchen denn mehr als das dein System abschaltet wird nicht passieren.


----------



## flx23 (5. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du chill mal,ausprobiert?


Hatte ich zuvor mal bei einem anderen Spiel angetestet (30fps low und 60fps high) war aber nicht wirklich zufrieden da immer wieder umgeschalten wurde. 

Vielleicht probier ich mal aus wie es in anno aussieht, guter Tipp!


----------



## RX480 (6. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du chill mal,ausprobiert?


Während der Probleme mit dem kb... wollte Chill net gut aufwachen.(x)
Hatte in der Zeit dann nur 55-57fps eingestellt.(siehe Anhang)
Mittlerweile gehts wohl wieder besser. Habe aber auch RadeonBoost an, so das 59/60fps
quasi permanent erreicht werden._(wohl nur in einigen DX12-Games aktiv... mit VRS)_

(x) Hatte auch mit dem W10-Energiesparplan rumprobiert...momentan@Ausbalanciert
funzt wirklich sehr sparsam. Man sollte dann net auf den Takt schauen sondern nur auf die Fps.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Mai 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Hatte ich zuvor mal bei einem anderen Spiel angetestet (30fps low und 60fps high) war aber nicht wirklich zufrieden da immer wieder umgeschalten wurde.
> 
> Vielleicht probier ich mal aus wie es in anno aussieht, guter Tipp!


Beide Regler auf den selben Wert, dann ist es wie ein Framelimiter.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Mai 2021)

So, nach knapp 5 Jahren im grünen Lager hab ich heute endlich meine RX 6800 bekommen

Läuft alles wunderbar, allerdings hätte ich 2 Fragen
- Gibts irgendwo eine Option für Over/Underscan? Wenn ja, wo finde ich sie?
- Ist es normal dass die Karte nicht mit der im Wattman eingestellten Spannung läuft? Eingestellt 950mV, läuft mit 900mV. Bei 940mV sind es gar nur 870mV


----------



## RX480 (6. Mai 2021)

Metro Exodus PC Enhanced Edition: Ein Blick in die Raytracing-Zukunft - Hardwareluxx
					

Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition: Vollständige Raytracing-Pipeline ist eine Herausforderung




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				



Gurdi schau mal, Was die Suprime als eGPU in ME enhanced Edition so macht._(oder auch Intern)_
z.Vgl. meine 6800nonXT in *HIGH* mit WQHD-60fps@RT normal mit VRS=4x:_ <150W asic
(die CPU liegt so ca. bei 35W)_


----------



## Gurdi (6. Mai 2021)

Hab das Spiel nicht, muss mal schaun ob es das nun wieder mit im GamePass gibt.
Im Moment hab ich auch die 6800 XT drin.


----------



## RX480 (6. Mai 2021)

Sollte Beides (standard+enhanced) im Gamepass drin sein.
Die Metro Exodus PC Enhanced Edition hab ich dann im Store extra gesucht.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Mai 2021)

Ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar wird mir angezeigt.


----------



## RX480 (6. Mai 2021)

putzig!?


----------



## Gurdi (6. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Mai 2021)

Habe eine Einstellung in der Radeon Software gefunden, die die Farbwiedergabe des Monitors leicht verändert. Macht bei mir die Farben wirklich knackiger. Ardenweald in WoW leuchtet jetzt förmlich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (6. Mai 2021)

@Gurdi
Fehler von mir, hatte vorher (letzteWoche) doch das normale ME gekauft für 33€.

Geht sicher Woanders preiswerter.


----------



## Xaphyr (7. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Habe eine Einstellung in der Radeon Software gefunden, die die Farbwiedergabe des Monitors leicht verändert. Macht bei mir die Farben wirklich knackiger. Ardenweald in WoW leuchtet jetzt förmlich.


Lustig, ich nutze in WoW Reshade, um die ohnehin schon zu knalligen Farben abzumildern. 
Sag mal, hast du an folgendem Spot auch eine maximale Auslastung der Grafikkarte?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mit dem Missionstisch im Rücken mit Blick auf den Haupteingang des Herzens des Waldes. Wenn ich da in dem richtigen Winkel mit dem richtigen Kameraabstand schaue, bin ich, trotz FPS Limiter, bei 99% Auslastung und Maximaltakt. Erinnert mich an die Garnison damals mit dem Haupthaus im Rücken.


----------



## Tekkla (7. Mai 2021)

Ja. Ist sie aber bei mir in allen Außenbereichen. Ich begrenze da auch nichts in Sachen FPS. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2021)

Ich hab gleichmal generell die Farben geä., war mir too much Rotlastig.
Bin allerdings auch von nem HDR auf SDR gewechselt.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Mai 2021)

Coreteks: AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution (FSR) to launch in June - VideoCardz.com
					

AMD FSR much sooner than expected? According to Coreteks, a YouTuber who has leaked AMD content in the past, AMD FSR technology is already in developers’ hands and it should launch very soon. Coreteks claims that AMD FSR has already been distributed to game developers. This information has been...




					videocardz.com
				




Wie ich gesagt habe, Pünktlich zu den ganzen TI Launches von Nvidia!


----------



## Gurdi (7. Mai 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Coreteks: AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution (FSR) to launch in June - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> AMD FSR much sooner than expected? According to Coreteks, a YouTuber who has leaked AMD content in the past, AMD FSR technology is already in developers’ hands and it should launch very soon. Coreteks claims that AMD FSR has already been distributed to game developers. This information has been...
> ...


Ich werd es wahrscheinlich eh kaum nutzen, ich wüsste zumindest nicht wofür. Wenigstens ist das ganze OpenSource aufgebaut, was schon mal gut ist. Bin mal gespannt ob man das mit Nvidia auch nutzen kann.


----------



## McZonk (7. Mai 2021)

Neuer Treiber verfügbar - bin mal gespannt, ob er auch den QCode-Bug („d3“) behebt.



			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-5-1


----------



## Gurdi (7. Mai 2021)

Hab auch gerade geladen. Muss sowieso mal wieder cleanen.


----------



## Methusalem (7. Mai 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber verfügbar - bin mal gespannt, ob er auch den QCode-Bug („d3“) behebt.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-5-1



Das  erste Mal seit Jahren, dass die Installation nicht glatt durchgelaufen ist. Der Bildschirm blieb etwa ab dem Punkt schwarz, an dem man sonst zum Neustart aufgefordert wird. Nach einem "blinden" Neustart (Resetknopf) scheint aber alles wie gewohnt zu funktionieren.

Zumindest der Timespy ist fehlerlos durchgelaufen, die Leistung selbst hat sich gegenüber den Vorgängern offenbar nicht geändert.


----------



## Xaphyr (7. Mai 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber verfügbar - bin mal gespannt, ob er auch den QCode-Bug („d3“) behebt.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-5-1



Radeon performance metrics and logging features may intermittently report extremely high and incorrect memory clock values

Neeeiiinnn, mein Speicher taktet gar nicht wirklich mit Zweitausendachthundertunddrölfzig MHz? 🤔


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2021)

Na hoffentlich weiss der Vram dann noch welche Timings jeweils zu verwenden sind.


----------



## Derjeniche (7. Mai 2021)

Gestern beim Drop endlich eine 6800 ergattern können. 

GPU-Block und Waküerweiterung direkt danach bestellt. Hoffe das kommt alles im Lauf der nächsten Woche.

Endlich hab ich die Komponenten für meinen Rechner, die ich von Anfang an wollte und der Hardwaremarkt kann mir bis zu seiner hoffentlich baldigen Besserung am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Mai 2021)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> Gestern beim Drop endlich eine 6800 ergattern können.
> 
> GPU-Block und Waküerweiterung direkt danach bestellt. Hoffe das kommt alles im Lauf der nächsten Woche.
> 
> Endlich hab ich die Komponenten für meinen Rechner, die ich von Anfang an wollte und der Hardwaremarkt kann mir bis zu seiner hoffentlich baldigen Besserung am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen.


Super, immer gut wenn wir hier neue Zulauf haben im besten Thread auf PCGH


----------



## benjasso (7. Mai 2021)

Ich konnte jetzt auch endlich eine RX 6700XT ergattern.

Kann es sein, dass das Auto-Tuning im Treiber kaputt ist?
Wenn ich Standard einstelle, ist der Lüfter bei niedrigen Temps aus, wie es sein soll:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehe ich auf energiesparend, geht der Lüfter an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann das jemand nachvollziehen?


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2021)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> Gestern beim Drop endlich eine 6800 ergattern können.
> GPU-Block und Waküerweiterung direkt danach bestellt.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Super, immer gut wenn wir hier neue Zulauf haben im besten Thread auf PCGH


Wird sicher interessant, mal zu sehen, wie die Kleine@h2o so fluppt.
_(und durch den UVP net mal teuerer als ne Custom)_


----------



## drstoecker (7. Mai 2021)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> Gestern beim Drop endlich eine 6800 ergattern können.
> 
> GPU-Block und Waküerweiterung direkt danach bestellt. Hoffe das kommt alles im Lauf der nächsten Woche.
> 
> Endlich hab ich die Komponenten für meinen Rechner, die ich von Anfang an wollte und der Hardwaremarkt kann mir bis zu seiner hoffentlich baldigen Besserung am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Wie haste das geschafft?


----------



## benjasso (7. Mai 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Wie haste das geschafft?


Meine ist vom Drop am 29.04. Einfach sehr schnell sein 
Im Forum von Hardwareluxx hatte an dem Tag jemand Direktlinks zum in den Warenkorb legen gepostet.


----------



## Derjeniche (7. Mai 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Wie haste das geschafft?


Danke 

Mit Beobachten, Vorbereitung, Probieren und schnell sein.

1. Beobachten: Hab die Drops längere Zeit beobachtet und gesehen, dass die Radeon 6800 meistens um 17:34 meiner Rechneruhrzeit in Verkauf kommt

2. Kurz vorher bei Paypal einloggen(Zeit sparen), damit man es nicht mehr beim Checkout machen muss. Das hat den Hintergrund, dass die Dinger so schnell weg sind, dass es nicht garantiert ist, dass du die Bestellung abschließen kannst, selbst wenn du das Teil in den Einkaufswagen bekommst.

3. Probieren: Mit Part-Alert Javascript die Add-to-Cart Buttons einblenden lassen und ab ca 17:32 probiert die immer in Wagen zu legen (bei Fail kommt irgendwas von wegen "Product couldn't be added to the cart"). Wenn es funktioniert siehst du ne Einblendung ähnlich wie bei anderen Online-Shops. Man kann auch im Part-Alert Discord auf den Alarm warten, aber da ist es meiner Erfahrung nach schon zu spät, wenn der kommt. Ich hatte meinen Checkout-Prozess durch bevor der Part-Alert Alarm im Discord kam.

4. Wenn du die Karte in den Einkaufswagen bekommst heißt es schnell sein. Daher auch die Sache mit dem Paypal-Login vorher machen. Versuch dich so schnell wie möglich durch den Checkout Prozess zu klicken (Achtung da war bei mir letztes mal ein Captcha). Wichtig auch die Checkbox mit dem Akzeptieren der Geschäftsbedingungen etc anzuklicken. Lieferdaten am besten aus Paypal übernehmen lassen. Mit Kreditkarte und manueller Dateneingabe hast du vermutlich schlechte Chancen schnell genug zu sein.

Das bezieht sich alles auf die 6800 (non XT) ob und wann 6800XT oder 6900XT in Verkauf kommen habe ich nicht Acht drauf gegeben. Insbesondere 6800XT scheint Erfahrungsberichten nach noch schneller weg zu sein.


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. Mai 2021)

Finally 





__





						NEU: kryographics NEXT Kühler und Backplates für AMD RX 6800 / 6900 Serie - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum
					





					forum.aquacomputer.de
				




Mit dem leuchtenden blau schon verdammt sexy. Blöd nur, dass man das bei normaler Position der GPU gar nicht sieht


----------



## Derjeniche (7. Mai 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Finally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schaun schick aus. 

Insbesondere die aktive Backplate


----------



## Linmoum (7. Mai 2021)

Hab zugeschlagen, Watercool kommt ja leider immer noch nicht hoch.

Bin gespannt, wie der Unterschied zum EK ausfällt.


----------



## Tekkla (7. Mai 2021)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie der Unterschied zum EK ausfällt.


Lass davon hören. Ich hatte auf eine Backplate mit Vision gehofft und hätte damit den Block blind gekauft. So lasse ich mir dann mal Zeit bis die ersten den Block getestet haben.


----------



## elmobank (7. Mai 2021)

Habe auch gerade beim AC Bestellung raus gehauen für die vernickelte Variante mit aktiver Backplate. Bin auf die Verarbeitungsqualität und den Unterschied zum ALC Block gespannt.

Aber Lieferzeit bis zu 60 Tage bei mir... mal schauen, ob die nicht doch dann schneller sind...


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (7. Mai 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> -der drop scheint mittlerweile auf random umgestellt zu sein.
> - es gibt skripte die man nutzen kann
> - kein Zugriff auf die zweite kann ein Bann der Webseite sein welche man über das Löschen der cookies oder/und über eine neue IP Adresse umgehen kann
> 
> ...


Danke nochmal für den Hinweis, der mir meine neue Kate ermöglicht hat. Team red ftw (obwohl ich meine 1070 immer in guter Erinnerung behalten werde - 5 Jahre satte Leistung, ein freies Spiel und 40 Euro Wertverlust


----------



## Linmoum (7. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade beim AC Bestellung raus gehauen für die vernickelte Variante mit aktiver Backplate. Bin auf die Verarbeitungsqualität und den Unterschied zum ALC Block gespannt.
> 
> Aber Lieferzeit bis zu 60 Tage bei mir... mal schauen, ob die nicht doch dann schneller sind...


Im Luxx schrieb jemand, dass AC laut telefonischer Auskunft wohl genug vorrätig hat dass sie nicht davon ausgehen, dass die heute schon ausverkauft sind. 

Ich denke einfach, die haben die Stückzahlen im Shop nicht eingepflegt.


----------



## flx23 (7. Mai 2021)

Freut mich das es geklappt hat!


----------



## Tekkla (7. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Aber Lieferzeit bis zu 60 Tage bei mir...


Das ist nur ein Platzhalter. Ich drücke dir aber die Daumen!


----------



## Xaphyr (7. Mai 2021)

Jemand erste Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Treiber?


----------



## flx23 (7. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Beide Regler auf den selben Wert, dann ist es wie ein Framelimiter.


So gerade eben mal Probiert, leider Fällt dann Anti-Lag raus, aber für Anno tut das nicht weh.
In Game funktioniert es wunderbar, im Menü leider nicht... für meine Fälle reicht es aber, von daher danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Gurdi (7. Mai 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Jemand erste Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Treiber?


Unauffällig bisher. Scheint mit etwas runder zu sein als 21.4.1, der hat sich ja doch ganz gerne mal nur durch rumklicken im Menü abgeschossen.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Mai 2021)

Frage:
Hat den Niemand den Alienware "Gsync" Modul
Größe 3821 oder 3420DW
zu dem Momentanen Abverkauspreis zu 799 Euro hier stehen zusammen mit 6800 bis 6900XT


----------



## DARPA (8. Mai 2021)

Statt FRTC kann man auch RTSS als Framelimiter nutzen. Der funzt immer, man kann für jede Software nen eigenes Profil anlegen und gefühlt läuft er für mich immer noch besser als FRTC.

Und checkt Metro Exodus EE aus. Diese GI ist einfach nur geil


----------



## RX480 (8. Mai 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Hat den Niemand den Alienware "Gsync" Modul Größe 3821 oder 3420DW











						Dell Alienware AW3420DW Review
					

The Dell Alienware AW3420DW is an impressive ultrawide gaming monitor with a stylish design and native G-SYNC support. It has a curved 34 inch screen to provide ...




					www.rtings.com
				



Unusually, it also supports Adaptive Sync, allowing for a variable refresh rate when connected to a FreeSync source, but only over DisplayPort.

Vermutlich darf kein Freesync 2 benutzt werden sondern nur der einfache Vorgänger.








						Dell Alienware 3420DW mit AMD RX 6x00 Grafikkarte
					

Guten Abend!  Da der Dell Alienware 34 Zoll Modell 3420DW ja über ein G-Sync Modul verfügt  frage ich Euch wer benutzt selben wie ich gerade mit einer RX 6800 XT oder Ähnlichen Karte? Einige Spiele laufen prächtig und andere wirft es nach etlichen Minuten auf dem Desktop zurück. Die Frage die es...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				



Deine komische angezeigte FreesyncRange von 1Hz-120Hz ist vermutlich auch net förderlich!
_Sollte man evtl. per CRU auf 48-120 ändern._


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Mai 2021)

also über CRU von 1 - 120 auf 48 bis 120 ändern
und der Erste Hinweis, verstehe dies nicht ganz, FreeSync ist klar 
und FreeSync 2 gibt es nur als Monitore oder was ist der Unterschied diesbezüglich, denke HDR und dies kann der AW 3420 gar nicht!


----------



## RX480 (8. Mai 2021)

Falls der Treiber denkt, das der Moni FS2 kann, aber wg. dem Gsync-Modul trotzdem net kompatibel ist
darf FS2 net aktiviert werden.
Keine Ahnung wie sich FS2  im Treiber dann nennt, Freesync Premium/Ultimate oder Pro o.ä.

_Das Ganze ist eeh ohne Gewähr. Nur weil der eine Tester irgendwie Das am Laufen hatte muss Das net
mit den aktuellen Treibern funzen.
Als Neukäufer würde ich mir kein GSync antun!_


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Mai 2021)

Neukauf nicht, Warehouse Deal und mit zusätzlichem Skonto 632 Euro


----------



## RX480 (8. Mai 2021)

Verkauf das Teil und hol Dir nen Freesync.

_Sonst musst Du bei jedem Treiberwechsel und W10 Hx-Update beten, das Es evtl. geht._


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Mai 2021)

Bitte was geht, FreeSync ...
Dies läuft super!


----------



## RX480 (9. Mai 2021)

Welche Änderungen hast Du nun genau gemacht?
_Poste bitte mal ein Bild vom Treiberpaneel vom AdvancedSync und vom CRU._


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Mai 2021)

Bitte sehr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (9. Mai 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:


Danke für die Mühe, aber am Problem vorbei.(x)
_Wenn Alles i.O. wäre würde die WindmillDemo ordentlich laufen. Hier kannste die Freesyncdemo downloaden:_




__





						Google Drive: Sign-in
					

Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



					drive.google.com
				




(x)Du hast weder gezeigt, Was bei AdaptiveSync im Treiber eingestellt ist noch die FreesyncRange im CRU.

Beispiele:


----------



## benjasso (10. Mai 2021)

Spoiler: Zitat






benjasso schrieb:


> Ich konnte jetzt auch endlich eine RX 6700XT ergattern.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass das Auto-Tuning im Treiber kaputt ist?
> Wenn ich Standard einstelle, ist der Lüfter bei niedrigen Temps aus, wie es sein soll:
> ...





Könnte das bitte jemand, ggf. auch mit einer 6800 (XT) oder 6900 XT ausprobieren und mir bestätigen, dass das ein Bug ist?


----------



## Noel1987 (10. Mai 2021)

Ich würde nicht von einem Bug sprechen 
Kühlere Temperaturen bringt weniger Leistungsaufnahme 
Ich kann mich irren aber würde es so interpretieren


----------



## elmobank (10. Mai 2021)

benjasso schrieb:


> Könnte das bitte jemand, ggf. auch mit einer 6800 (XT) oder 6900 XT ausprobieren und mir bestätigen, dass das ein Bug ist?


Die RX6700XT ist eher da so eine Ausnahme, da die doch sehr stark am Limit arbeitet - Hotspot geht schnell gen 100°C.

Das die Lüfter angehen, wenn du auf Energiesenken gehst, wird einfach nur ein Bug sein, die Verknüpfung wird nicht die richtige sein - mutmaßlich von "Übertaktung GPU".
Das lässt sich relative einfach beheben:
Du gehst auf manuell und senkst dort entweder den Wattverbrauch oder halt nur die GPU-Spannung. Beim Senken der GPU-Spannung diese am Besten auf % belassen und nicht unter 10 gehen.

Unter Lüfter kannst du dann auch die Kurve anpassen oder den Semipassiven Modus aus/an schalten.


Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht von einem Bug sprechen
> Kühlere Temperaturen bringt weniger Leistungsaufnahme
> Ich kann mich irren aber würde es so interpretieren


Scheint leider ein Bug zu sein - die Lüfter sollten im Idle nicht laufen, egal ob OC oder UV xD


----------



## benjasso (11. Mai 2021)

@Noel1987 und @elmobank 
Danke für eure Antworten.
Ist es besser, komplett die Leistungsgrenze anzupassen als die GPU-Spannung?


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Mai 2021)

Also wenn du das Power Limit senkst dann wird es kühler ... Was klar ist weil du der Karte Leistung nimmst ( kommt aber auf das Spiel an ) 
Du musst aber nichts testen da es weiterhin stabil läuft 

Mit senken der Spannung wird es auch kühler aber du nimmst der Karte keine Leistung weg 
Hier musst du testen ob die Karte noch stabil läuft


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2021)

Interessant wäre mal ne Übersicht wieviel* Offset *(only Wattman) bei den unterschiedlichen Chips so geht._ 
6700xt..6800... 6800xt...6900
(maxTakt sollte so ungefähr bei dem *Wert im MPT Frequency*Reiter liegen abzgl. 25MHz)_

Bei mir gehts mit dem Treiber 21.5.1 eigentlich nur bis 1025-946=*79mV* einigermaßen stabil.(maxTakt 2530)
Sicherlich hilft mir 24/7 auch das Fps-Limit von 4k@60fps etwas höher inGame zu kommen.
_Vermutlich dann für schlechtere 6800 ohne Fps-Limit eher 2450...*2475*@956mV ein guter Startwert.(worstCase)_

Interessanterweise schmeisst mich Metro 2033 Redux gleich bei der Intro raus, wenn ich zu tief mit der Spannung bin._(bei anderen Games funzt auch noch 937mV, aber hier net)_

Was auch noch auffällt, ich bin dann mit 946mV schon beim PL am Anschlag._(im Stresstest)_
(die eff. Spannung ist natürlich höher als der rein theoretische Wert im Wattman, der nur dazu dient
den Offset festzulegen)
dito bei W3 ohne Fps-Limit kann net mal annähernd der BoostTakt erreicht werden.(wg. PL ?)


----------



## DARPA (11. Mai 2021)

Hab heute den EK nochmal neu aufgesetzt. Diesmal mit Phobya NanoGrease Extreme statt vorher MX4.

Aufgemacht, schön ist anders ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war mit Fire & Forget Methode - Kreuz + Punkte

Habs dann einmal richtig gemacht und die Phobya verstrichen. Ging recht einfach, lässt sich gut verarbeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Delta Wasser-GPU ist jetzt bei 15 K. Wenn es so bleibt kann ich damit leben. Mit der MX4 waren es zuletzt 25, wobei die anfangs auch besser war. Dann hat sich die Temperatur verpisst.
Mal gucken, wie sich die Phobya verhält.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Mai 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hab heute den EK nochmal neu aufgesetzt. Diesmal mit Phobya NanoGrease Extreme statt vorher MX4.
> 
> Aufgemacht, schön ist anders ^^
> 
> ...


Ich verwende keine dünnen Pasten mehr auf GPU´s, die sind am Anfang noch Top aber lassen mit der Zeit immer deutlich nach.


----------



## DARPA (11. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich verwende keine dünnen Pasten mehr auf GPU´s, die sind am Anfang noch Top aber lassen mit der Zeit immer deutlich nach.


Ja sieht man schön wie die MX4 Fäden gezogen hat beim abnehmen.


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich verwende keine dünnen Pasten mehr auf GPU´s, die sind am Anfang noch Top aber lassen mit der Zeit immer deutlich nach.



Welche nutzt du ?


----------



## Xaphyr (12. Mai 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Mit der MX4 waren es zuletzt 25, wobei die anfangs auch besser war. Dann hat sich die Temperatur verpisst.
> Mal gucken, wie sich die Phobya verhält.


Die Temperatur ist der Paste hinterhergeschlichen. 
Bin gespannt auf Langzeiterfahrungen mit der Phobya.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Welche nutzt du ?


Coolermaster Mastergel Maker


----------



## Derjeniche (12. Mai 2021)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> Gestern beim Drop endlich eine 6800 ergattern können.
> 
> GPU-Block und Waküerweiterung direkt danach bestellt. Hoffe das kommt alles im Lauf der nächsten Woche.
> 
> Endlich hab ich die Komponenten für meinen Rechner, die ich von Anfang an wollte und der Hardwaremarkt kann mir bis zu seiner hoffentlich baldigen Besserung am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen.



Vorhin kam das gute Stück auch an. Werde die Karte nach der Arbeit direkt mal einbauen und bisschen herumtesten mit dem Standardlüfter, was für Leistung/Takt ich bei welchen Temperaturen so herausbekomme.

Morgen dann dank Feiertag genug Zeit die Karte auf Wasser umzubauen und dann direkt im Vergleich zu sehen, was es gebracht hat


----------



## Linmoum (12. Mai 2021)

So, mein kryographics von Aqua Computer inkl. "aktiver" Backplate wurde gerade versandt. Schade, dass die Post morgen nicht liefert.


----------



## Noel1987 (12. Mai 2021)

@Linmoum 
Würde mich über eine kurze Review wie der kühler performt freuen


----------



## Linmoum (12. Mai 2021)

Werde ich sowieso schon aus Eigeninteresse machen. 

3 Stunden Doom Eternal 5K VSR mit 340W TGP hab ich für den EK schon mal zum Vergleich getestet. Dasselbe dann auch noch mal mit dem Aqua Computer. 

Da ich sowieso noch mal ein bisschen umbaue, muss ich nur aufpassen, dass ich an den Durchfluss denke und der nicht anders ist. Waren ~125l/h mit dem EK, wobei gerade der AC ja immer von höherem Durchfluss profitiert, bei Ampere geht das laut Igor rauf bis auf ~180l/h.


----------



## elmobank (12. Mai 2021)

Linmoum schrieb:


> So, mein kryographics von Aqua Computer inkl. "aktiver" Backplate wurde gerade versandt. Schade, dass die Post morgen nicht liefert.


Ich habe wohl Pech, mein Kühler und Backplate sind auf "Übertragung", mein Vision Terminal ist aber unterwegs.... beides zeitgleich aufgegeben...

Naja, hoffe dann mal auf nächste Woche, dass die dann meinen Kühler mit aktiver Backplate versenden xD


----------



## Linmoum (12. Mai 2021)

Mein Vision Terminal ist heute schon gekommen.  

Das hatte ich aber auch erst am Montag nachbestellt. Kühler und Backplate am Freitag als die freigeschaltet wurden, da wollte ich nur schnell machen da man ja nie weiß, wie lange das dauert, bis alles vergriffen ist. 

Ich hoffe ja, dass ich das Delta GPU/Wasser ein Stück unter 10K drücken kann mit dem AC. Zur Not mit mehr Durchfluss am Ende. Und dann fehlt eigentlich nur noch mehr Spannung, damit ich den Takt noch hochziehen kann. Wenn ich volle Last mit Doom Eternal in 5K VSR oder Witcher 3 in UHD anlege, dann ist bei ~2760MHz/2810MHz (real/eingestellt) quasi das Ende des maximal stabil möglichen erreicht. Für mehr fehlt einfach die Spannung.


----------



## McZonk (12. Mai 2021)

Guckguck 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2021)

Da bin ich ja mal auf eure Wasserspielchen gespannt.


----------



## Linmoum (12. Mai 2021)

RDNA2 ist halt eine Architektur, die sich dahingehend auch endlich mal wieder lohnt, weil wirklich viel Potential vorhanden ist. Jetzt müsste AMD nur noch aufhören, das künstlich zu beschränken.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2021)

Ja die GPU´s skalieren wirklich sauber mit der Temp, sogar noch besser als mit Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## elmobank (13. Mai 2021)

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass es einen offiziellen Test von IgorsLab geben wird, dann sind die Daten mit seinen vorherigen Tests vergleichbar xD


----------



## elmobank (13. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja die GPU´s skalieren wirklich sauber mit der Temp, sogar noch besser als mit Leistungsaufnahme.


So sauber skalieren die auch nicht mit der Temperatur...
Da hat die grüne Fraktion die Nase etwas weiter vorn, durch den Boost.

Zumindest war es bei mir so, ich habe die selben Taktraten mit dem Luftkühler und dem ALC Wasserblock gehabt, ohne entsprechendes OC passierte da nichts an der Leistung xD

Sieht im Allgemeinen bei Team Green anders aus, dort Boosten die Karten wirklich höher, wenn die Temperatur sinkt. Waren bei meiner damaligen Titan x(p) auf einmal über 300MHz mehr, ohne OC oder UV xD

Es kann natürlich bei den RDNA Karten so sein, dass die von Haus aus schon am normalen Limit laufen und die nvidia Karten nicht - aber dafür habe ich nicht genug Karten zum Testen gehabt xD


----------



## RX480 (13. Mai 2021)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das mit besserer Temp. beim Offset nochmal *3*-6-9-12mV mehr Absenkung möglich ist, weil die minSpannung dann eher reicht.
Im besten Fall ist das ein WinWin, weil dadurch die Temps nochmal ein mue sinken.

Entgegen aller Theorie zu den althergebrachten Spannungssteps von 6,25mV scheint RDNA2 auch noch zusätzlich 3,xx mV irgendwie, zumindestens beim Offset wahrzunehmen.

Bei meinem speziellen Setting für lightGames bin ich z.Bsp. von 2575@98*7*mV auf 2572@98*4*mV runtergekommen. _(habe ne rel. guten Lükü.  und spiele net maxed)
(für normale Games von 2540@950mV auf 2530@946mV ...2535 muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit testen mit dem 21.5.1, ...Jo, scheint zu funzen in Metro 2033 Redux
edit: und auch das mediumSetting mal auf 2548@953mV angepasst)_

Bei NV ist ja ein 6mV Spannungstep = auch ein Taktstep von 15MHz =  1 Temp.step.
Ist bei RDNA2 net ganz so eindeutig, das man mit einem Spannungsstep safe 15MHz mehr könnte.


----------



## DARPA (13. Mai 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Guckguck


Hau mal noch nen paar Bilder raus


----------



## ShirKhan (13. Mai 2021)

FYI: Statistik-Analyse: So schlägt sich Navi 21 in 3DMark Time Spy


----------



## wr2champ (13. Mai 2021)

Wird sich die RaytracingLeistung der aktuellen Karten bei AMD noch verbessern, mit zukünftigen Treiberaktualisierungen? Teilweise liegt eine 6900 XT ja hinter der 3080.


----------



## ShirKhan (13. Mai 2021)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Teilweise liegt eine 6900 XT ja hinter der 3080.


Wenn man die 3DMark Port Royal Scores als RT-Maßstab nimmt, nicht nur "teilweise". Da schaffen es die weltweit besten 6900 XT nicht mal in die Top 100 der 3080 - aus Deutschland.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Mai 2021)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Wird sich die RaytracingLeistung der aktuellen Karten bei AMD noch verbessern, mit zukünftigen Treiberaktualisierungen? Teilweise liegt eine 6900 XT ja hinter der 3080.


Nein eine 6900XT ist etwa auf dem Niveau einer 3080, leicht unterhalb. Mehr wird da nicht gehen, der Port Royal ist ein guter Richtwert für die RT Leistung. So krass wie in den NV optimierten Titeln bisher wird es nicht mehr sein, aber grundsätzlich ist die RT leistung der AMD Karten dahinter.


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2021)

Wäre mal interessant, Wie sein 9700k in WOW zurecht kommt.
_(dummerweise haben die Reviewer immer übelst fette CPU´s am Start)_


----------



## Xaphyr (14. Mai 2021)

Meiner kommt hervorragend damit zurecht, hab mit den gleichen Settings und dem gleichen Szenario wie PCGH, den 9700k auf 5GHz, die 6800 XT mit meinem MPT UV Profil, beim Flug über Sturmwind 93 FPS Minimum und 115 FPS Average. Bin dabei aber definitiv im CPU Limit (GPU Auslastung 63,5% Average).


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2021)

Kannst Du auch mal in WDL schauen?
_(selbst mit DLSS scheint Ampere z.T. im CPU-Limit zu hängen)_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzNmE_uhE-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auflösung und Setting Deiner Wahl. _(DLSS-Quality im Video ist ca. 1440p Nativ.)_
Deine 6800XT sollte evtl. besser mit der CPU können.

_Mal ganz unabhängig von dem Kollegen mit dem 9700 ein anderes Game zur kurzweiligen Ansicht:_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79FfMo_R4Zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Demo gibts wohl leider z.Zt. nur für die XBox:




__





						Abrufen Ghostrunner - Demo | Xbox
					

Das GRATIS-Demo von Ghostrunner bietet ein einzigartiges Einzelspieler-Erlebnis: rasante, gewalttätige Kämpfe und eine originelle Umgebung, die Science-Fiction mit postapokalyptischen Elementen verbindet. Tauche ein in die Geschichte einer bereits untergegangenen Welt und ihrer Bewohner, die ums...



					www.microsoft.com


----------



## Xaphyr (14. Mai 2021)

WDL hab ich nicht.


----------



## Downsampler (14. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein eine 6900XT ist etwa auf dem Niveau einer 3080, leicht unterhalb. Mehr wird da nicht gehen, der Port Royal ist ein guter Richtwert für die RT Leistung. So krass wie in den NV optimierten Titeln bisher wird es nicht mehr sein, aber grundsätzlich ist die RT leistung der AMD Karten dahinter.


Naja so pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen. Die meisten NV Titel nutzen ja DX 12 + RTX. Wenn man mal WoW anschaut oder DIRT mit DX 12 Ultimate, da sind die Radeons sogar schneller. Bei Port Royal bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob da nicht für RTX was gesondert implementiert wurde, damit NV besser dasteht.


----------



## Derjeniche (14. Mai 2021)

So habs mittlerweile geschafft meine 6800 auf Wasser umzubauen:

Kühler ist es ein Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-A geworden

Im Wattman konnte ich bis zu 2600MHZ (max) stabil einstellen bei 115% Powertarget
Auf Änderungen bei der Speicherfrequenz hat die Karte allerdings äußerst verschnupft reagiert. Selbst mit nur 25mhz extra ging der Timespy schon nicht mehr durch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Graphics score war damit bei 16435 Punkten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GPU ging dabei nicht über 33° bei 51° maximaler Hotspottemperatur.

Zum Wasserkühlblock muss ich sagen, da bin ich schwer begeistert. Beim Auspacken hatte ich sogar noch Bedenken ob der Qualität, weil da doch deutlich erkennbare Frässpuren auf dem Block vorhanden sind. Die tun aber ganz offensichtlich der Performance keinen Abbruch: Bei einer Wassertemperatur von 26-27° während des Testens ging das Delta von GPU => Wassertemperatur nie über 6° hinaus und insgesamt bin ich sehr beeindruckt von der Kühlperformance.

Im Vergleich: Mit Stockfans und Stocksettings hatte ich lockere 70° und 91° Hotspot. Mit Wakü sinds 33° respektive 51° Hotspot (bei OC wohlgemerkt).Das sind halt gute 40 Kelvin Differenz.

Dauerhaft mit den OC-Settings werde ich die GPU natürlich nicht betreiben. Im Gegenteil PT ist jetzt wieder bei 100%, Voltage sogar runter von 1025 => 975 und Clock steht nach wie vor auf 2600 auch wenn die Karte da aufgrund von Durst ohne mehr Saft sowieso nicht wirklich hinkommt. Das wird jetzt so mal im Alltag getestet und geschaut ob sich das so bewährt, oder obs Fehler gibt. Mit diesen Settings komme ich immerhin noch auf knapp 15000 Punkte im Graphics Score:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShirKhan (14. Mai 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Bei Port Royal bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob da nicht für RTX was gesondert implementiert wurde, damit NV besser dasteht.


Oh, wie hübsch, eine Verschwörungstheorie.  Belege dafür?

Port Royal wurde 2019 in 3DMark integriert. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wusste noch niemand, wie die RT-Implementierung bei Navi 21 aussehen würde. Und bei 3DMark-Updates fügt UL traditionell keine Änderungen ein, die die Scores beeinflussen. Sonst würde die Software die Vergleichbarkeit ihrer Ergebnisse einbüßen und damit ihre Existenzberechtigung.


----------



## Downsampler (14. Mai 2021)

Das ist keine Theorie. Der Port Royal Benchmark ist älter als die Radeon RDNA2 und auch älter als DirectX 12 Ultimate. Das wurde sehr wahrscheinlich implementiert, um die RT Leistung der NV RTX Karten darzustellen.

Wieso soll das eine Verschwörungstheorie sein? Es gab Hardware von NV mit RTX, also wurde der Benchmark sehr wahrscheinlich dafür geschrieben. Nix genaues weiß man eh net. 

Auf der Produktseite steht DirectX 12 Raytracing Test. Da steht nix von DirectX 12 Ultimate. Kann sein das es DirectX 12 plus irgendein RT ist, eben das von NV gebotene RTX.

Das ist ja das RT Dilemma was zur Zeit vorherrscht. Wenn du einen Titel testest, der DX 12 + RTX kann, dann hat man ja gesehen, daß die Radeons in der RT Leistung hintendran sind in Verbindung mit der RTX implementierung von NV. Nimmt man jetzt einen Titel der DX12 Ultimate Raytracing drin hat, dann sind die Radeons plötzlich schneller als die NV Karten. Meine Theorie dahingehend lautet: DX 12 + RTX ist nicht gleich DX 12 Ultimate mit eingebauten RT Funktionen. Deswegen die NV-Schwäche in DX 12 Ultimate Titeln und die RDNA 2 Schwäche in den RTX Titeln. Ohne genaue Kenntnisse, was da wo implementiert ist, kann man eben nur Theorien von sich geben.


----------



## DaHell63 (14. Mai 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Naja so pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen. Die meisten NV Titel nutzen ja DX 12 + RTX. Wenn man mal WoW anschaut oder DIRT mit DX 12 Ultimate, da sind die Radeons sogar schneller. Bei Port Royal bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob da nicht für RTX was gesondert implementiert wurde, damit NV besser dasteht.


Das in WOW oder Dirt 5 nur die Schatten was mit RT zu tun haben ist Dir aber bewusst? Je mehr RT verwendet wird umso mehr kann sich Nvidia absetzen. Wie Gurdi schon sagt wird es sich wohl auf die Port Royal Performance  (im Schnitt) einpendeln. Einzelne Ausreisser werden wir aber immer wieder sehen. Egal nach welcher Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Mai 2021)

Der Port Royal ist neutral und funktioniert auf beiden Herstellern sauber und lastet die jeweiligen GPU´s auch entsprechend aus. Eine fairere Beurteilungsbasis als den PR gibt es derzeit nicht da entweder der eine oder der andere gesponsert hat.


----------



## ShirKhan (14. Mai 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Es gab Hardware von NV mit RTX, also wurde der Benchmark sehr wahrscheinlich dafür geschrieben.


Natürlich. Und das ist etwas völlig anderes als diese Behauptung:



Downsampler schrieb:


> Bei Port Royal bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob da nicht für RTX was gesondert implementiert wurde, damit NV besser dasteht.





Downsampler schrieb:


> Nix genaues weiß man eh net.


Dann verbreitet "man" am besten auch nicht solche Unterstellungen.


----------



## Downsampler (14. Mai 2021)

Was sollen die Leute von Ulead denn in den Benchmark implementieren, wenn es bloß RTX gibt? Das wird schon ein RTX Benchmark sein, von dem die Radeon nur eben einen Teil in Hardware kann.

Den Sülz von wegen Unterstellung und Verschwörungstheorie bitte sein lassen.


----------



## ShirKhan (14. Mai 2021)

Nein, Unterstellung und Verschwörungstheorie bitte sein lassen. Dann gibt's auch keinen Sülz.


----------



## Downsampler (14. Mai 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Das in WOW oder Dirt 5 nur die Schatten was mit RT zu tun haben ist Dir aber bewusst? Je mehr RT verwendet wird umso mehr kann sich Nvidia absetzen. Wie Gurdi schon sagt wird es sich wohl auf die Port Royal Performance  (im Schnitt) einpendeln. Einzelne Ausreisser werden wir aber immer wieder sehen. Egal nach welcher Seite.


Wenn deren Leistung im RT größer ist, mit speziellen "Tensor Kernen", wieso sind sie dann dort langsamer?

Das ist für mich ein Indiz, daß die DirectX 12 Ultimate implementierung von NV noch nicht fertig oder noch fehlerhaft ist.

Und genau deswegen gibt es keine 100%ig genaue Vergleichbarkeit zur Zeit. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Mai 2021)

Man muss trennen zwischen: Auf eine Arch optimiert und zwischen optimiert damit der andere schlecht aussieht.

PR läuft über den freien Pfad von Dx12, das ist fair. Es gibt keine zusätzlichen proprietären Extenions.


----------



## DaHell63 (14. Mai 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wenn deren Leistung im RT Größer ist, mit speziellen "Tensor Kernen", wieso sind sie dann dort langsamer?


Wie gesagt, daß werden wir immer wieder mal zu sehen bekommen. AMD versucht natürlich auch das beste für seine Kundschaft......oder glaubt wirklich jemand, daß eine RX 6800 schneller als eine RTX 3090 ist...wie in Valhalla.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methusalem (14. Mai 2021)

Zwischendurch mal 'ne Frage:

Benutzt einer von euch für Spiele (oder andere Anwendungen) die Option, dafür im Wattman individuelle Profile zu erstellen?

Mir ist da aufgefallen, dass er nach Beendigung eines entsprechenden Spiels dessen Profileinstellungen beibehält und nicht auf das vorhergehende Profil (bspw. Standardprofil)  zurückwechselt. 

Ist das jetzt ein Problem nur meiner Kiste, oder habt ihr das auch?


----------



## Downsampler (14. Mai 2021)

Also das WoW mal für Radeon optimiert wurde, das wäre mir neu.

Das lief traditionell auf jeder NV GPU schneller als auf einer vergleichbaren Radeon.

Zur verdeutlichung mal hier die DX 12 Feature Level:





__





						Feature levels in Direct3D - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DaHell63 (14. Mai 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Also das WoW mal für Radeon optimiert wurde, das wäre mir neu.


Aus dem WOW Test von PCGH...da ist die Radion ist ja auch nicht schneller. 
_Deutlichere Auswirkungen auf Optik und Bildrate hat die höchste Stufe: "Hoch" senkt die Bildrate auf einer Radeon RX 6800 XT um beinahe 28 Prozent und die Fps einer Geforce RTX 3080 um rund 23 Prozent. Die Geforce ist in jedem Fall schneller als die Radeon, wobei sich der Abstand mit steigender Raytracing-Qualität vergrößert (~26 bis ~34 Prozent)._

Die Werte von der RTX 3080  fair/good/high sind wohl durcheinander gekommen.








						WoW Shadowlands im Techniktest: Raytracing-Schatten peppen die Grafik des 16 Jahre alten Spiels auf
					

Mit dem Release der Shadowlands-Erweiterung beherrscht nun auch World of Warcraft Raytracing. PCGH testet, was die RT Shadows bringen und kosten.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Wenn Du Dir mal CP anschaust (Nvidia). Da ist meine RTX 3070 meiner RX 6800 weit überlegen. Nur erreichen beide keine FPS die für mich irgendwie annehmbar wären.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den AMD Karten könnte, das hoffentlich bald erscheinende,  FSR bei solchen Titeln weiter helfen. Wie eben DLSS bei den Nvidia Karten, die so auf spielbare FPS kommen.


----------



## Downsampler (14. Mai 2021)

Ich meine das Bildchen, in dem die Radeon 6800 XT mit 1280x720  30 Prozent schneller ist als die RTX 3080, sogar mit RT.

In dem Vergleich ist die RTX total am Ende. Noch ein Indiz das in den derzeitigen NV Treibern der Wurm drin ist.

Cyberpunk 2077 ist doch ein Paradebeispiel für eine durch NV "verseuchte" Gameengine.


----------



## DaHell63 (14. Mai 2021)

Ich glaub aber kaum, daß es einen RTX 3080 Nutzer juckt wie schnell seine Karte in 720p  bei dem Spiel ist.
Das Ampere Auslastungsprobleme in kleinen Auflösungen hat, ist ja bekannt.
Mich juckt es auf jeden  Fall nicht wieviel FPS die RX 6800/RTX 3070 in 720p erreicht.

AMD hat mit ihren neuen Karten ein so performantes Gesamtpaket geschnürt, daß ich seit 2005/06 wieder AMD gekauft habe. Ich erwarte aber nicht, das sie Nvidia gleich überall übertrumpfen müssen. Und Spiele in denen einmal AMD und mal Nvidia die Nase klar vorne hat wird es auch in Zukunft geben.


----------



## Downsampler (14. Mai 2021)

Man kann ja RT abschalten und dann rockt AMD alles weg. 

Für mich sieht RT jedenfalls nicht soo doll aus, das es jetzt ein Gamechanger in sachen Optik ist. Das sah bei der Einführung von SSAO/HBAO schon anders aus. Damals hat man auf jeden Fall gesehen, daß das Bild damit VIEL! besser war.


----------



## blautemple (14. Mai 2021)

Dann solltest du dir Spiele mit RT GI noch mal ganz genau anschauen. Wenn das kein Gamechanger für dich ist dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir Spiele mit RT GI noch mal ganz genau anschauen. Wenn das kein Gamechanger für dich ist dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


3D war auch mal toll, aber durchgesetzt hat's sich nicht.  

Ich meine, RT ist schon ganz nett anzusehen. Das wird aber selbst bei den 3000er Modellen von NV mit einem dermaßen krassen FpS-Impact realisiert, dass man sich echt überlegen muss, ob's das nun wirklich bringt? Obendrein finde ich so manche Implementierung schon zu krass. Da fühle ich mich in Filme von J.J. Abrams versetzt. Noch habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Technik sowie die Entwickler nicht in Balance zu einander sind. Noch 2 oder 3 GPU Generationen, dann kann das echt was werden. Stand jetzt ist es mMn nach nur ein n2h Feature.


----------



## blautemple (14. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> 3D war auch mal toll, aber durchgesetzt hat's sich nicht.
> 
> Ich meine, RT ist schon ganz nett anzusehen. Das wird aber selbst bei den 3000er Modellen von NV mit einem dermaßen krassen FpS-Impact realisiert, dass man sich echt überlegen muss, ob's das nun wirklich bringt? Obendrein finde ich so manche Implementierung schon zu krass. Da fühle ich mich in Filme von J.J. Abrams versetzt. Noch habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Technik sowie die Entwickler nicht in Balance zu einander sind. Noch 2 oder 3 GPU Generationen, dann kann das echt was werden. Stand jetzt ist es mMn nach nur ein n2h Feature.


Und genau deswegen spreche ich von RT GI


----------



## Gurdi (14. Mai 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, daß werden wir immer wieder mal zu sehen bekommen. AMD versucht natürlich auch das beste für seine Kundschaft......oder glaubt wirklich jemand, daß eine RX 6800 schneller als eine RTX 3090 ist...wie in Valhalla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut, Valhalla hat sich NV selbst zuzuschreiben wegen Ihrem Scheduler. Da kann AMD nix dafür und auch der Entwickler. ACO erzeugt nun mal einen hohen Overhead.


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2021)

Gibt ja net nur Valhalla mit Overhead.(x)
Das rBar mit Intel+NV net ganz soviel bringt wie SAM bei AMD kann ja wohl schlecht die Schuld von AMD sein. _Übrigens sollte Intel+AMD(6800) ungefähr gleich gut funzen.
(das Bildchen von DaHell war wohl noch ohne rBar)_

(x)Wer Lust kann ja mal bei HU nachschauen oder den Artikel von Igor zu HZD lesen:








						Flaschenhals bei NVIDIA und DirectX 12? MSI GeForce RTX 3090 SUPRIM gegen MSI Radeon RX 6900XT Gaming X und die eigenen Treiber | igor´sLAB
					

Dem heutigen Beitrag muss ich zunächst einmal einen kleinen Absatz als Vorwort voranstellen, denn ich will dem Ganzen den Hauch der Sensation nehmen. Trotzdem muss man darüber schreiben und man muss…




					www.igorslab.de
				







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLEIJhunaW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## elmobank (15. Mai 2021)

Man sollte auf die schnelle nichts bestellen... zumindest nicht zwischen Tür und Angel...xD

Mein Kühler von Aquacomputer mit aktivet Backplate ist angekommeb, dazu das Vision Anschlussterminal.

Es aber leider das Anschlussterminal für die passive Backplate oder halt ohne... so nen Mist....xD
Also schnell das für die aktive Variante bestellt, hoffe ja, dass es dann am Montag aufschlägt...

Also falls jemand ein Visionterminal für seinen aquacomputer Wasserkühler brauchen sollte... ich hab da noch was xD


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Mai 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hau mal noch nen paar Bilder raus



Dann springe ich mal ein, Bilder eines Besitzers aus dem Luxx:



			https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attachments/pxl_20210514_123520340-jpg.628826/
		




			https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attachments/pxl_20210514_124719899-jpg.628828/
		




			https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attachments/pxl_20210514_183228935-jpg.628980/
		




			https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attachments/pxl_20210514_183234979-jpg.628981/
		




			https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attachments/pxl_20210514_111012128-jpg.628796/
		




			https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attachments/pxl_20210514_111040272-jpg.628795/
		




			https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attachments/pxl_20210514_093920667-jpg.628754/
		




			https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attachments/pxl_20210514_093850401-jpg.628750/
		




			https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attachments/pxl_20210514_093903090-jpg.628753/


----------



## elmobank (15. Mai 2021)

Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist wirklich super, beim Kontrollieren konnte ich keine Grate oder ähnliches finden. Freu mich schon sehr auf den Umbau xD

Hoffentlich kommt das Terminal Montag an xD
Aber wirklich, das kann auch nur mir so passieren... nerv.


----------



## Noel1987 (15. Mai 2021)

Ganz ehrlich die Aufschrift 6800 6900 gefällt mir überhaupt nicht 
Auch das RX nicht wirklich 
Hätte man weglassen können


----------



## elmobank (15. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich die Aufschrift 6800 6900 gefällt mir überhaupt nicht
> Auch das RX nicht wirklich
> Hätte man weglassen können


Das seh ich nur auf der Backplate, von daher ist es mir egal xD

Optik ist halt nicht alles, wichtig ist die Verarbeitungsqualität und die Performance und die Punkte waren bei aquacomputer immer am Besten von den verschiedenen Herstellern.


----------



## Noel1987 (15. Mai 2021)

Natürlich muss die Leistung stimmen da gebe ich dir Recht 
Aber für vertikal würde ich den echt nicht holen xD

Mitlerweile finde ich den alc auch nicht mehr so hässlich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linmoum (15. Mai 2021)

Also diese sichtbare O-Ring-Orgie bei den Alphacools finde ich mit Abstand am schlimmsten. Wenn man die nicht vertikal einbaut, natürlich relativ egal. Dann sieht man davon auch nix.


----------



## Noel1987 (15. Mai 2021)

Ja ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber als Rbg Liebhaber ist die Acryl Optik natürlich super 
Auch ist die Kühlleistung ist super


----------



## elmobank (15. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ja ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber als Rbg Liebhaber ist die Acryl Optik natürlich super
> Auch ist die Kühlleistung ist super


Wer das Acryl nicht mag, kann ja Acetal wählen, dann sieht man die vielen Dichtungsringe nicht...

Einige bei AC im Forum bemängeln ja, dass dort nen Plexieinsatz drin ist.... stört mich eher weniger, da so zumindest die Sichtkontrolle auf Luftblasen oder Rückstände im Kühlkörper möglich ist.


----------



## Noel1987 (15. Mai 2021)

Ja so ist das zu meckern gibt es immer was 
Ich warte ja immer noch auf den Heatkiller


----------



## elmobank (15. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ja so ist das zu meckern gibt es immer was
> Ich warte ja immer noch auf den Heatkiller


Habe zu den Heatkiller GPU Kühler nie einen Vergleichstest gefunden...
Würde mich mal brennend interessieren, wie die so abschneiden.


----------



## Noel1987 (15. Mai 2021)

Wenn ich irgendwann Mal einen bekommen sollte mache ich gerne Vergleichswerte
😉


----------



## Tekkla (15. Mai 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Dann springe ich mal ein, Bilder eines Besitzers aus dem Luxx:


Wird da auch was zur Leistung des Blockes geschrieben?


----------



## DARPA (15. Mai 2021)

Und warum sind eigentlich diese Rillen im GPU Bereich?


----------



## elmobank (15. Mai 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Und warum sind eigentlich diese Rillen im GPU Bereich?


Rillen...?

Du meinst die Kühlfinnen, die die Oberfläche direkt am Chip Richtung Wasser vergrößern?

Wenn ja, dann dient es einfach zur Vergrößerung der Oberfläche, damit die Wärme besser und effizienter ans Wasser abgegeben werden kann.

Wenn du etwas anderes meinst, bitte näher erläutern xD


----------



## DARPA (15. Mai 2021)

Junge 

Ich meine natürlich am Kühlerboden.

Vielleicht ist es auch ne optische Täuschung aber diese Linien fallen in jedem Foto auf.


----------



## elmobank (15. Mai 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Junge
> 
> Ich meine natürlich am Kühlerboden.
> 
> Vielleicht ist es auch ne optische Täuschung aber diese Linien fallen in jedem Foto auf.


Achso, die meinst du 

Hatte mich schon gewundert, welche Rillen....

Das sind im Prinzip sichtbare Spuren der CNC Fräse, die durch den Lichteinfall auffallen, die Fräse wird einmal von vorne nach hinten und umgekehrt fahren.
Dadurch entsteht dieses Muster, ähnlich wie beim Fußballrasen.

Hat im Endeffekt keine Auswirkung auf die Kühlleistung.

Evtl. kann das noch jemand besser und genauer erklären, da dies nicht wirklich mein Fachgebiet ist. Habe leider noch nicjt so viel mit den Fräsen gearbeitet, nur eine kurze Stipvisite während meiner Ausbildung und die ist auch schon über 15 Jahre her...


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wird da auch was zur Leistung des Blockes geschrieben?


Wassertemperatur bei 31°C
Durchfluss 110 Liter
GPU-Temp: maximal 51°C
Speicher GPU: maximal 48°C
Hotspot maximal: 72°C

Aussagekraft: Der Kühler kühlt. Solange die unterschiedlichen Kühler nicht unter identischen Benchmarbedingungen getestet werden, lassen sie sich bei der Kühlleistung auch nicht weiter bewerten.

Bei den RTX3000 Karten hat man versucht, das in einem Sammelthread umzusetzen.









						[Übersicht] - RTX 30x0 Wasserkühlervergleich | GPU Block Comparison
					

Einleitung Hallo zusammen,  da es an verschiedenen Stellen bereits Informationen zu diesem Thema gibt, würde ich gerne anfangen alle Daten zentral und übersichtlich zu sammeln.  Es geht darum, die Leistung der jeweiligen GPU-Blöcke der verschiedenen Hersteller transparent auszulisten. Die Form...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				












						[Übersicht] - RTX 30x0 Wasserkühlervergleich | GPU Block Comparison
					

@silram das ist die 3080 FE. In einem meiner verlinkten Posts sieht man ein Bild, bei dem auf einen Bereich im Dreieck WLP aufgetragen ist.  die hier erhöhte dreieckige Fläche liegt an der Backplate an:   und hier das Gegenstück am Kühler (WLP aufgetragen:




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




Testmuster wurden Ende April verschickt und auf Igors Labs wird die Tage hoffentlich zumindest ein belastbarer Vergleich des AC Block mit dem bereits getesteten ALC Kühler erscheinen.





__





						Kühlblock für die 6800XT und 6900XT von AMD? / Update: Teaser Seite 2 - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum
					





					forum.aquacomputer.de


----------



## elmobank (15. Mai 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wassertemperatur bei 31°C
> Durchfluss 110 Liter
> GPU-Temp: maximal 51°C
> Speicher GPU: maximal 48°C
> Hotspot maximal: 72°C


Also die Temperaturen hören sich jetzt erst einmal nicht so prall an...

Bei 83 L Durchfluss erreiche ich bei >400 Watt GPU auf dem Hotspot maximal 66°C...
Und der Hotspot sollte von der Radiatorfläche eher unabhängig sein... den bekomme ich nur mit Undervolting weiter runter...
Also entweder passt der Anpressdruck nicht, oder die Karte rennt bei >500 Watt....


----------



## Gurdi (15. Mai 2021)

Ja würde auch sagen, HotSpot 72 ist zu hoch.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Mai 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wassertemperatur bei 31°C
> Durchfluss 110 Liter
> GPU-Temp: maximal 51°C
> Speicher GPU: maximal 48°C
> Hotspot maximal: 72°C


Das sind dann die Werte wie mit meinem EK Block, wenn ich die Karte an der Kotzgrenze betreibe.


----------



## elmobank (15. Mai 2021)

Was mich immer nur etwas wunder ist, dass die alle auf so einen hohen Durchfluss kommen...

Mit meiner d5 next komme ich bei 100% auf knappe 100 L, bei 80% sinds 83 L. Alles über 80% wird deutlich höhrbar.

Könnte das evtl. an meinem Loop liegen, dass der einfach zu groß ist...?


----------



## Tekkla (15. Mai 2021)

Ich habe zwei D5 im Einsatz. Eine im Gehäuse und eine an den beiden Mo-Ra 360 im Nebenraum. Die im Rechner läuft nur mit 20% nebenbei mit. Die D5 im Nebenraum läuft auf 90% und sorgt aktuell für den meisten Flow. Selbst wenn beide auf 100% laufen, dann komme ich  "nur" auf 140 l/h.

Mit nur einer Pumpe im Gehäuse war diese so eingestellt, dass ich um die 30 L/h hatte. Nur bei dem Wert war die Pumpe so leise, dass es mich nicht nervte. Du musst dir da keine Gedanken machen. Im Vergleich alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## blautemple (15. Mai 2021)

Deswegen habe ich 3 D5 verbaut. So kommen selbst bei 2200rpm schon ca 120l/h zusammen und bei den aktuellen 2700rpm dann ca 160l/h. Der Kreislauf ist aber auch nicht wirklich restriktiv mit einem CPU/GPU Block, einem Mo-Ra 420 und 2 NS6 Schnellkupplungen. 

Maximal komme ich auf ca 320l/h, da rastet der Durchflusssensor aber aus und ist wie blöd am klackern


----------



## Noel1987 (16. Mai 2021)

Ich komme auf ca. 120 l mit einer d5 next auf 50 % 
Eben mit Stock Karte und 295w Pl timespy laufen lassen 
Sind 38 Grad GPU und 55 Grad Hotspot Temperatur 
Mit einem Alphacool Block


----------



## Tekkla (16. Mai 2021)

Ergänzend sei gesagt, dass es bei mir im Loop wie folgt aussieht:

AGB > D5 > DFM > Chipsatz > GPU > CPC NS6 > 10m Schlauch > 1. Mo-Ra 360 > 2. Mo-Ra 360 > D5 > 10m Schlauch > CPC NS6 > CPU > SpaWas > 360er im Top > 420 er in Front > AGB 

Das Ganze dann mit diversen 45 und 90 Grad Winkeln im Gehäuse.


----------



## elmobank (16. Mai 2021)

Was wollt ihr alle mit so viel Durchfluss... oO

Die GPU Kühler profitieren doch nur marginal davon....

@Stock sinds bei mir 37°C und max 55°C Hotspot. Ändert sich aber auch nicht, egal wie lange ich das laufen lasse xD

Bei 355 Watt über MPT sinds dann max 44°C GPU und 66°C Hotspot (bewegt sich hauptsächlich zwischen 60 und 61).
VRam liegt dann bei 46°C mit Fast Timings und 2150MHz.

Wassertemp ist nach der GPU auf 28°C, nach der CPU auf 29°C und am Ende nur noch bei 26°C.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Mai 2021)

Der ist einfach da.  Die externe Pumpe überträgt bei unter 90% trotz eines schweren Watercool D5 Tops auf seinen Gummipuffern ihre Vibrationen zum Teil auf den darunterliegenden Holzträger für die Mo-Ras. Der Träger ist zwar mit mit der eigentlichen Wand verschraubt, die aber vertäfelt ist.  In der Folge überträgt sich ein Teil der Vibrationen auf die Vertäfelung. Es ist bei mir also keine Frage der Temperatur sondern mehr eine nach der Lärmbelästigung.


----------



## Linmoum (16. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr alle mit so viel Durchfluss... oO
> 
> Die GPU Kühler profitieren doch nur marginal davon....


Der kryographics profitiert allgemein immer ganz gut von hohem Durchfluss. Igor hatte das beim Ampere gemessen, bis ca. 180l/h gibt's bessere Temps durch den höheren Durchfluss, unter 100l/h fällt er hingegen immer weiter ab. Die kryographics sind eigentlich immer eher "High Flow"-Kühler.


----------



## McZonk (16. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> @Stock sinds bei mir 37°C und max 55°C Hotspot.


Solche pauschalen Aussagen taugen eigentlich nur was, wenn man die Wassertemperatur mit angibt oder einfach gleich von Delta-Werten in Kelvin spricht (und auch das setzt sauber kalibierte Wassertemperatursensoren voraus) . Und ich denke da dran hängts ganz oft, wenn man gegen andere (aus dem Kontext gerissene) Absolutwerte versucht Vergleiche zu ziehen. Man kennt den anderen Loop einfach nicht wirklich. Wenn du jetzt mit 35 °C Wassertemperatur rumläufst, wäre es der Kühler des Jahrhunderts, mit gechilltem 20 °C Wasser eher Durchschnitt.

Edit: hast du auch eine Wassertemperatur vor GPU, sodass man die mittlere Temperatur über die Karte abschätzen kann (sind das die 26 °C)? Bei aufgerissenem TGP ändert sich die Wassertemperatur nicht? Da würde ich bei 80 l/h ein deutlich größeres Delta als 2 K vor/nach GPU erwarten.


----------



## elmobank (16. Mai 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Solche pauschalen Aussagen taugen eigentlich nur was, wenn man die Wassertemperatur mit angibt oder einfach gleich von Delta-Werten in Kelvin spricht (und auch das setzt sauber kalibierte Wassertemperatursensoren voraus) . Und ich denke da dran hängts ganz oft, wenn man gegen andere (aus dem Kontext gerissene) Absolutwerte versucht Vergleiche zu ziehen. Man kennt den anderen Loop einfach nicht wirklich. Wenn du jetzt mit 35 °C Wassertemperatur rumläufst, wäre es der Kühler des Jahrhunderts, mit gechilltem 20 °C Wasser eher Durchschnitt.
> 
> Edit: hast du auch eine Wassertemperatur vor GPU, sodass man die mittlere Temperatur über die Karte abschätzen kann (sind das die 26 °C)? Bei aufgerissenem TGP ändert sich die Wassertemperatur nicht? Da würde ich bei 80 l/h ein deutlich größeres Delta als 2 K vor/nach GPU erwarten.


Die Wassertemperatur kann ich vor dem Eingang in den GPU Kühler auslesen, dass wäre dann der interne Temperatursensor meiner d5 next - habe ich bloß noch nicht konfiguriert - wird nach meinem GPU-Kühlerumbau dann erfolgen.
Beim Delta kommt es halt auf die Radiatorenfläche an, habe 1x 480mm (45er Dicke + Shrouds) nach der CPU, einmal nen 420 MoRa und einen 480mm (30er Dicke + Shrouds) unten.

Ziel war es im Loop nicht wirklich über 30°C im Wasser zu kommen und das scheint relativ gut zu funktionieren.
Geregelt wird bei mir aktuell auf den Punkt nach der CPU, da mein Loop wie folgt aufgebaut wurde:
AGB -> Pumpe (d5 next) -> Distroplate Part 1 -> GPU -> CPU -> Radiator Oben -> Distroplate Part 2 -> MoRa 420 -> Radiator unten ->AGB

Die MoRa hab ich mit den Lüftern in zwei Teile eingeteilt, damit ich etwas feiner regeln kann. Den Durchfluss ermittelt der High Flow next mit DP Ultra Clear. Die d5 next läuft bei mir auf 80% mit 80 - 83 L/h (je nach Wassertemperatur steigt der Wert etwas an.


----------



## Dudelll (16. Mai 2021)

Je nach Durchfluss kann es auch tatsächlich einen Unterschied machen wo ich die Wasser Temperatur Messe.

Hab zb meine d5 sehr stark gedrosselt weil ich bislang zu faul für eine bessere Entkopplung war. Das macht in der Wasser Temperatur vor und hinter dem Mora schon ~3-4 K Unterschied. 

Bei hohem Durchfluss ist's natürlich weniger stark ausgeprägt.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Mai 2021)

Die Schnelltrenner machen auch einiges aus. Hatte bis vor kurzem welche aus der CPC NS4 Serie. Nach dem Tausch gegen welche aus der NS6 Serie hatte ich bei gleicher Einstellung 40 L/h mehr.


----------



## DARPA (16. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Beim Delta kommt es halt auf die Radiatorenfläche an


Das Delta Wasser-GPU ist eine Eigenschaft des Kühlers (in Kombination mit dem Wärmeleitmittel) und lässt so die Performance vergleichen.

Radiatorfläche beeinflusst die absolute Wassertemperatur.


----------



## elmobank (16. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Schnelltrenner machen auch einiges aus. Hatte bis vor kurzem welche aus der CPC NS4 Serie. Nach dem Tausch gegen welche aus der NS6 Serie hatte ich bei gleicher Einstellung 40 L/h mehr.


Habe auch 2 drin und noch nen Filter zur vorsicht - wird alles in allem Locker nochmal 60 L klauen im Loop...
Bei der DDC310 hat es die Leistung auch fast halbiert, wenn die MoRa mit Filter raus war xD
Meine Sensoren sind die außen an den Fittings, also könnte man davon ausgehen, dass die etwas träger sind, als innen liefende Sensoren.

Aber genug von generellen WaKü, wollen das Thema ja nicht zu weit ausreizen - ist ja hier für die RDNA2 gerechnet xD

Hoffe ja zum AC Kühler auf einen Test von IgorsLab, da dort alles normalisiert unter idealen Bedingungen angegeben wird.


DARPA schrieb:


> Das Delta Wasser-GPU ist eine Eigenschaft des Kühlers (in Kombination mit dem Wärmeleitmittel) und lässt so die Performance vergleichen.
> 
> Radiatorfläche beeinflusst die absolute Wassertemperatur.


Ah, okay, werfe das immer wieder durcheinander xD

Danke für die Richtigstellung.
Benutze am ALC Kühler nicht die Standardwlp, sondern Kryonaut und habe mich an Igors Anleitung beim Festziehen der Schrauben gehalten - scheint ja geklappt zu haben xD


----------



## Noel1987 (16. Mai 2021)

Delta 
Wasser -- GPU 26 Grad -- 38 Grad Delta 12 Grad
GPU -- Hotspot 38 -- 56 Grad Delta 18 Grad 
Alphacool


----------



## McZonk (16. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Delta
> Wasser -- GPU 26 Grad -- 38 Grad Delta 12 Grad
> GPU -- Hotspot 38 -- 56 Grad Delta 18 Grad
> Alphacool


Und auch sowas bringt bzgl. einer vollständigen Einordnung leider keinen weiter.
Welche Karte, welches TGP,  welcher Durchfluss? [Die Deltas klingen aber schon mal - je nach TGP - plausibel]


----------



## Noel1987 (16. Mai 2021)

Das steht eigentlich ein paar Posts vorher 
120l Durchfluss 6900xt Stock Takt 300 w Pl
Wassertemperatur vor Karte gemessen


----------



## elmobank (16. Mai 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Und auch sowas bringt bzgl. einer vollständigen Einordnung leider keinen weiter.
> Welche Karte, welches TGP,  welcher Durchfluss? [Die Deltas klingen aber schon mal - je nach TGP - plausibel]


Guter Hinweis, ich werde die Tests dann auch nochmal durchführen, dann kann ich die Kühler direkt für mich mal vergleichen xD
Ich glaube Timespy konnte man irgendwie in Dauerschleife setzen, oder?
Würde sich ja dann anbieten, dass System für 1h komplett aufzuheizen und dann den Test zu starten, oder reicht es den Timespy aus dem Idle heraus zu starten?


----------



## elmobank (17. Mai 2021)

So, ich habe mal etwas gespielt, sämtliche Delta-Werte sind im Bezug auf die Eingangstemperatur des Kühlwasser: Karte ist eine AMD 6900XT im Referenzdesign mit ALC Acetalkühlblock.

Karte Stock (PT 255 Watt) außer VRam (FT1 2150MHz):
GPU 12°K
VRam 14°K
Hotspot 25°K
TS Punkte Karte 19429


Karte Stock (PT 255 Watt + 15%=293 Watt) außer VRam (FT1 2150MHz):

GPU 18°K
VRam 20°K
Hotspot 34°K
TS Punkte Karte 20065


Karte OC (MPT PT 355 Watt), VRam (FT1 2150MHz):

GPU 20°K
VRam 21°K
Hotspot 41°K
TS Punkte Karte 20835


Karte OC (MPT PT 355 Watt + 15% = 408 Watt, genutzt max 382 Watt), VRam (FT1 2150MHz):

GPU 22°K
VRam 21°K
Hotspot 42°K
TS Punkte Karte 20985


Karte OC (MPT PT 355 Watt + 15% = 408 Watt, genutzt max 382 Watt, Spannung GPU auf 1150mV, SoC auf 987mV per MPT), VRam (FT1 2150MHz):

GPU 21°K
VRam 21°K
Hotspot 43°K
TS Punkte Karte 21279

Der Durchfluss lag bei allen Messungen bei 94 L/h (d5 next 100%, High Flow next).


----------



## Linmoum (17. Mai 2021)

Mit dem Aqua Computer hab ich Spulenrasseln aus der absoluten Hölle. Das war mit dem EK vorher nicht einmal ansatzweise so.

Im Luxx gibt's auch schon die ersten, die ein ähnliches Problem haben. Keine Ahnung, ob ich da noch 'ne Lösung für finde. Zweimal demontiert hab ich ihn deswegen schon, viel geholfen hat es aber nicht. Kontakte mit dem Kühler sind überall vorhanden. Egal ob fest oder etwas lockerer angezogen. Kann eigentlich nur an fehlenden Pads liegen, denn im Vergleich zu EK ist das ziemlich minimalistisch, was AC da draufgelegt haben will.


----------



## elmobank (17. Mai 2021)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Mit dem Aqua Computer hab ich Spulenrasseln aus der absoluten Hölle. Das war mit dem EK vorher nicht einmal ansatzweise so.
> 
> Im Luxx gibt's auch schon die ersten, die ein ähnliches Problem haben. Keine Ahnung, ob ich da noch 'ne Lösung für finde. Zweimal demontiert hab ich ihn deswegen schon, viel geholfen hat es aber nicht. Kontakte mit dem Kühler sind überall vorhanden. Egal ob fest oder etwas lockerer angezogen. Kann eigentlich nur an fehlenden Pads liegen, denn im Vergleich zu EK ist das ziemlich minimalistisch, was AC da draufgelegt haben will.


Bei meiner Grafikkarte beginnt das Spulenrasseln erst ab einer Taktfrequenz von >2550 Mhz hörbar zu werden.
Unter Luft sah es anders aus, da war es anfangs übelst laut @Stock, nach einigen Tagen wurde es immer leiser bis es ganz verschwand.
Aber so ein Verhalten hab ich bis jetzt noch bei keiner Karte gehabt, kann man aber öfters zu der RX6000er Reihe lesen...
Sonst war es ja immer so, dass man Spulenrasseln oder -fiepen hatte oder nicht...

Es hat sich auf gezeigt, dass es mit etwas UV auch reduziert hatte.


----------



## McZonk (17. Mai 2021)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Mit dem Aqua Computer hab ich Spulenrasseln aus der absoluten Hölle. Das war mit dem EK vorher nicht einmal ansatzweise so.


Kannst du mir bitte etwas Background dazu geben? Mit Backplate oder ohne? Originalpads oder auch mal andere getestet?


----------



## DARPA (17. Mai 2021)

Hab vorhin auch nen bisschen quer gelesen und die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem AC Block sehen ja leider nicht so rosig aus


----------



## elmobank (17. Mai 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hab vorhin auch nen bisschen quer gelesen und die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem AC Block sehen ja leider nicht so rosig aus


Naja, abwarten - die Frage ist, wie viele haben wirklich Probleme und vorallem, wird dies von einer Person in mehreren Foren kommuniziert.
Es müsste normalerweise so sein, dass gerade das AC-Forum dann überlaufen müsste, da gibt es bis jetzt 2 Meldungen, einmal wo die Schrauben zu fest angezogen waren und das Plexi gerissen ist (RMA) und einmal das Spulenrasseln.

Abwarten und ein Heiß- oder Kaltgetränk genießen xD


----------



## Linmoum (17. Mai 2021)

Also wenn ich das Spulenrasseln nicht irgendwie in den Griff bekomme (ohne kleben oder dergleichen) dann werde ich wohl wieder den EK verbauen. 

Das ist da zwar auch nicht unhörbar, aber dieses Gejaule mit dem Aqua Computer ist furchtbar. Das ist selbst in Windows bei der kleinsten Last für die GPU, dass es nervtötend wird. Das kommt definitiv von der Reihe rechts neben den beiden einzelnen RAM-Modulen, wo auch bei der aktiven Backplate die Heatpipe draufliegt. Aber Backplate ab hat auch keinen Unterschied gemacht.


----------



## elmobank (17. Mai 2021)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das Spulenrasseln nicht irgendwie in den Griff bekomme (ohne kleben oder dergleichen) dann werde ich wohl wieder den EK verbauen.
> 
> Das ist da zwar auch nicht unhörbar, aber dieses Gejaule mit dem Aqua Computer ist furchtbar. Das ist selbst in Windows bei der kleinsten Last für die GPU, dass es nervtötend wird. Das kommt definitiv von der Reihe rechts neben den beiden einzelnen RAM-Modulen, wo auch bei der aktiven Backplate die Heatpipe draufliegt. Aber Backplate ab hat auch keinen Unterschied gemacht.


Der einzige Unterschied ist aber, dass hier die Abstände zum EK und ALC Kühler deutlich geringer sind und damit auch das Wärmeleitpad nur 0,5mm beträgt. Ansonsten sind die Stellen für die Pads beim ALC und AC Kühler identisch.

Habe mal beide Anleitungen verglichen.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind die Stellen für die Pads beim ALC und AC Kühler identisch.


Beim EK Block wird auf die Speicherbausteine jeweils ein Pad anstatt WLP gepackt. Aber ob's das mit dem Spulenrasseln ist?


----------



## elmobank (17. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Beim EK Block wird auf die Speicherbausteine jeweils ein Pad anstatt WLP gepackt. Aber ob's das mit dem Spulenrasseln ist?


Würde mich eher wundern, da die Bausteine eigentlich keine Geräusche von sich geben sollten.
Du kannst es aber mal austesten, wenn die Karte übertaktet läuft, nimm mal den Takt runter - es müsste dann irgendwann verschwinden.

Dickere Pads "schlucken" natürlich etwas Geräuschkulisse, aber so einen großen Unterschied sollten die 1mm zu den 0,5mm auch nicht ausmachen können. Es liegen aber sonst keine Bauteile auf dem Kühler auf, die dort nicht hingehören, bzw. irgendwelche zusätzlichen Pads oder Rückstände?


----------



## DARPA (17. Mai 2021)

@Linmoum Wie sehen denn die Temperaturen bei dir aus? Mal unabhängig von Gerassel.

Die anliegende Schraube am Videoausgang ist natürlich auch nicht "optimal". Wenn dann nicht vollflächig Kontakt zum Kühlkörper besteht, könnte ich mir die ersten eher durchschnittlichen Temperaturen erklären.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Würde mich eher wundern, da die Bausteine eigentlich keine Geräusche von sich geben sollten.
> Du kannst es aber mal austesten, wenn die Karte übertaktet läuft, nimm mal den Takt runter - es müsste dann irgendwann verschwinden.
> 
> Dickere Pads "schlucken" natürlich etwas Geräuschkulisse, aber so einen großen Unterschied sollten die 1mm zu den 0,5mm auch nicht ausmachen können. Es liegen aber sonst keine Bauteile auf dem Kühler auf, die dort nicht hingehören, bzw. irgendwelche zusätzlichen Pads oder Rückstände?


Beim AC Block gibt es KEINE Pads auf dem Speicher. Nur WLP. Siehe die von dir verlinkte Anleitung.

Wie und ob das aber das Rasseln beeinflusst? Keine Ahnung. Ist aber ein Unterschied im Vergleich zum EK Block.


----------



## elmobank (17. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Beim AC Block gibt es KEINE Pads auf dem Speicher. Nur WLP. Siehe die von dir verlinkte Anleitung.
> 
> Wie und ob das aber das Rasseln beeinflusst? Keine Ahnung. Ist aber ein Unterschied im Vergleich zum EK Block.


Klar ist das ein Unterschied, aber ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht von rasselnden Speicherbausteinen gehört.

Der Unterschied ist einfach nur durch die genauere Fertigung des Kühlers entstanden, dadurch kann Wärmeleitpaste genutzt werden, was die Speicherbausteine besser kühlen kann.

Die Geräuschkulisse wird eher von den Spannungswandlern kommen.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Mai 2021)

Da es alles nur Spekulationen sind, halte ich mich an die offensichtlichen Unterschiede. Ob und wie das welchen Einfluss hat, das können wir nur raten. Und raten ist ein schlechter Ratgeber bei Technik.


----------



## elmobank (17. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Da es alles nur Spekulationen sind, halte ich mich an die offensichtlichen Unterschiede. Ob und wie das welchen Einfluss hat, das können wir nur raten. Und raten ist ein schlechter Ratgeber bei Technik.


Ich warte noch auf mein Vision Anschlussterminal, dann werd ich auch umbauen und sehen können, ob das Problem bei mir auch existiert.

Ansonsten einfach mal den Support von aquacomputer anschreiben und um Hilfe/Rat bitten, evtl. haben die noch ne Idee.


----------



## McZonk (17. Mai 2021)

Nur weil WLP auf den Speichern zum Einsatz kommt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das auch besser kühlt. Anschließend muss der Wärnestrom erstmal den Weg ins Wasser finden...


----------



## elmobank (17. Mai 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Nur weil WLP auf den Speichern zum Einsatz kommt, heißt das noch lange nicht dass das auch besser kühlt. Anschließend muss der Wärnestrom erstmal den Weg ins Wasser finden...


Davon gehe ich bei den Herstellern erst einmal aus, wenn die Wärmeleitpaste verwenden anstatt Pads.
Aber nichtsdestotrotz gebe ich dir mit dem Einwand recht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Mai 2021)

Bei der 3080 hatte der AC Kühler an den beiden Messpunkten beim Speicher 6K und 12K niedrigere Temperaturen als der ALC Kühler.









						Aqua Computer Kryographics Next für die GeForce RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 im Referenzdesign - Solider GPU-Wasserblock im Test | Seite 2 | igor´sLAB
					

Eine ordentliche Wasserkühlung ergibt bei Verlustleistungen über 300 Watt durchaus einen Sinn und schafft somit einen echten Mehrwert. Mit dem Kryographics Next setzt Aqua Computer den eingeschlagenen…




					www.igorslab.de
				












						Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-N für RTX 3080 und 3090 im Test - 340 Watt eiskalt auf den GeForce-Punkt gebracht | Seite 2 | igor´sLAB
					

Mit dem Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-N RTX 3090/3080 will ich die neue Runde der GPU-Wasserblöcke beginnen, aber diesmal für Ampere und nicht Turing. Eine Wasserkühlung ergibt bei…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Und beim 2080Ti Kühler Roundup lag bei den drei Speicherpunkten der AC ebenfalls vorne.









						Alphacool Eisblock ES Acetal GeForce RTX 2080/2080 Ti (2070 & 2080 Super) Review - GPU Wasserblock anders definiert | Seite 2
					

GPU-Wasserblock im Labortest - Anschlüsse ohne terminal am Kartenende eröffnen völlig neue Montageoptionen




					www.igorslab.de
				




Die Umsetzung von AC scheint also zu funktionieren.

Beim Rasseln kann man versuchen, ein Fps Limit einzustellen. Zudem scheinen stark gekühlte Spulen besonders aufzufallen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PEUF7PMzN9E:929

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Mai 2021)

Würde einfach davon ausgehen, dass der AC auf das entscheidende "schwingende" Bauteil entweder keinen ausreichenden Druck, oder ggbfs. auch zu viel Druck ausübt.
Worstcase ist eine einzige Spule verantwortlich die es was fester oder lockerer mag angepackt zu werden.
Hast du gleichmäßig angezogen bei der Montage?  
VRAM kann ich mir ebenfalls nicht wirklich vorstellen..

Die eine Stelle ausfindig zu machen könnte am Ende müßig werden. Beobachte vllt noch paar Tage ob sich was positiv verändert. Wenn nicht und es dich zu sehr stört bau auf den EK zurück^^

6900ér Toxic Extreme Edition ansonsten gerade bei MF im Mindstar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Preis ist gar nicht so ********************* wenn ich seh, dass die Franzosen 2700€ und Alternate 2900€ wollen.
Und es ist immerhin die Extreme mit XTXH-Chip 

edit: und da sind auch schon die ersten beiden von fünf wieder abgenommen^^


----------



## Tekkla (17. Mai 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Und es ist immerhin die Extreme


Joa. 2650 MHz hält meine Referenz 6900XT auch locker. Und die hat mich "nur" 1.250 € + 200 € für den Waküblock gekostet.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Mai 2021)

Nicht schlecht!
Wie sieht das aktuell eigentlich mit nem XTXH up to 4000MHz Bios auf ner 3000MHz Referenz-Karte aus?
War da schon jmd. mit einem Flash erfolgreich?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Mai 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht!
> Wie sieht das aktuell eigentlich mit nem XTXH up to 4000MHz Bios auf ner 3000MHz Referenz-Karte aus?
> War da schon jmd. mit einem Flash erfolgreich?


Wir beißen uns derzeit die Zähne dran aus.


----------



## elmobank (17. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wir beißen uns derzeit die Zähne dran aus.


Habe fast das Gefühl, dass es wirklich nur nen ROM (Read only Memory) ist, dann gäbe es ja keine Zugriff auf das Bios, zumindest nicht ohne spezielle Tools oder Modifikationen.

Kann das geprüft werden, ob dies so ist?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Mai 2021)

Es ist ein Hybrid Bios, das ist das Problem.


----------



## elmobank (17. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es ist ein Hybrid Bios, das ist das Problem.


Achso, also ein editierbarer Teil und einer, auf den man keinen Zugriff hat?


----------



## flx23 (17. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es ist ein Hybrid Bios, das ist das Problem.


Hat AMD wirklich so viel Angst das man mit einem modifizierten BIOS die kleinen Karten (bei entsprechender kühlung) so stark pimpt das sich die großen Karten nicht mehr rechnen? 
Oder gibt es aus Sicht von AMD einen anderen Grund diesen Aufwand zu betreiben?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Hat AMD wirklich so viel Angst das man mit einem modifizierten BIOS die kleinen Karten (bei entsprechender kühlung) so stark pimpt das sich die großen Karten nicht mehr rechnen?
> Oder gibt es aus Sicht von AMD einen anderen Grund diesen Aufwand zu betreiben?


Schwer zu sagen, das MPT hat wohl böse Geister geweckt.



elmobank schrieb:


> Achso, also ein editierbarer Teil und einer, auf den man keinen Zugriff hat?


Zwei Teile und ein Sicherheitscode zur Abfrage mit dem Treiber.


----------



## elmobank (18. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, das MPT hat wohl böse Geister geweckt.
> 
> 
> Zwei Teile und ein Sicherheitscode zur Abfrage mit dem Treiber.


Sehr interessant, auch wenn ich sonst sehr wenig ahnung davon hab xD

Also wohl das selbe, was nvidia jetzt mit der Miningbremse tut...

Also müsste man beide Teile flashen oder ändern können, ebenso den Sicherheitscode, das wird nicht nett...
Solange nicht das nötige Tool mit dem Zugang den Weg ins Internet findet, wird wohl sehr schwer werden.

Eigentlich schade, aber nicht dass sohar dort die niedrigen Miningwerte begraben sind xD


----------



## Noel1987 (18. Mai 2021)

Eher dann die Community-Bremse xD


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Mai 2021)

*Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 21.5.2 ist da.*


Support For

Days Gone
Microsoft® DirectX® 12 Agility SDK & Microsoft® Shader Model 6.6

Fixed Issues

Uninstalling or upgrading Radeon Software using the factory reset option may delete AMD chipset driver folders if they are stored in the same directory as the Radeon Software installation. Users who wish to perform a factory reset are recommended to use the latest AMD cleanup utility instead.
Cyberpunk 2077™ may experience shadow corruption on Radeon RX 6000 series graphics when ray tracing is enabled.
Intermittent loss of signal during AMD Link’s Stream Optimization if HEVC is used on Radeon RX 5000 series graphics products or later.
The download or launch Ryzen Master buttons in Radeon Software may intermittently disappear or may fail to initialize Ryzen Master.
FPS logging may log incorrectly or fail to log on RyzenTM Mobile 4000 series and RyzenTM Mobile 5000 series.
Radeon Software may experience a crash when Record & Stream tab is in use and a display is hot plugged.

Known Issues

Radeon™ Software might not get updated on Windows 7 platforms when updating from 21.4.1 or 21.5.2 to this release, if factory reset is enabled. As a workaround, users who wish to perform a factory reset are recommended to use the latest AMD cleanup utility instead.
Resident Evil Village™ may experience an intermittent application hang or TDR on AMD Radeon VII graphics products in the first mission of the game.
Enhanced Sync may cause a black screen to occur when enabled on some games and system configurations. Any users who may be experiencing issues with Enhanced Sync enabled should disable it as a temporary workaround.
Connecting two displays with large differences in resolution/refresh rates may cause flickering on Radeon RX Vega series graphics products.
Radeon performance metrics and logging features may intermittently report extremely high and incorrect memory clock values.
Radeon FreeSync™ may intermittently become locked while on desktop after performing task switching between extended and primary displays upon closing a game, causing poor performance or stuttering. A system restart is a potential workaround if this is experienced.
If Ryzen Master is not detected in Adrenalin software after installation, a system restart may be required.
If Blue or Black screen is observed in mobile systems, temporarily disable Enhanced sign-in

Quelle & Download: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-5-2


----------



## big-maec (18. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es ist ein Hybrid Bios, das ist das Problem.


Wenn es auf der Karte nicht geht, das Bios zu flashen, dann müsste es mit einem externen Programmer gehen.
Aber das Bios lässt sich zumindest auf einer 6900xt flashen, wurde ja schon gemacht. Hatte ich hier schon gepostet.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Wenn es auf der Karte nicht geht, das Bios zu flashen, dann müsste es mit einem externen Programmer gehen.
> Aber das Bios lässt sich zumindest auf einer 6900xt flashen, wurde ja schon gemacht. Hatte ich hier schon gepostet.


Ja aufspielen geht mittlerweile via Linux oder Programmer, das Problem ist es bringt aktuell nichts.


----------



## big-maec (18. Mai 2021)

Okay das heißt dann viel Forschen und Experimentieren.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2021)

Man kann das umgehen, das ist nicht die Frage. Sobald wir ein unverschlüsseltes Bios hätten oder aber den "Sicherheitscode" entschlüsseln ginge es. Klingt nur einfacher als es ist.


----------



## big-maec (18. Mai 2021)

Beim Mining werden doch auch Bios Mods angewendet. Was wäre denn wenn man sich in den Mining Foren mal umschaut. Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden der ein bisschen plaudert.





__





						Welche GPU, welcher Bios Mod für AMD
					

Es gibt so viele Themen zum Mining aber nichts richtiges über die Einstellungen im Bios der GPU`s. Ich z.B. bin an mehreren AMD RX 480 gescheitert, keine lies sich im Bios verändern bzw. danach lief keine mehr. Obwohl es im Netz viele Bios zum download gibt - aber nur für z.B. RX480 8G AMD Sapphi...




					coinforum.de
				




Wenn man ein bisschen sucht findet mann ja alles mögliche.









						6900XT Power Limit Tricks
					

Jon was nice enough to send me some test builds of the XDPE132G50 IC that controls the vrm on the 6900XT. Trying each value one by one we found we were able …




					www.elmorlabs.com


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Beim Mining werden doch auch Bios Mods angewendet. Was wäre denn wenn man sich in den Mining Foren mal umschaut. Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden der ein bisschen plaudert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt ein modifiziertes amdvflash, das hab ich auch als gehackte Variante. Damit kann man z.B. die RX 5000er Serie komplett aushebeln, die Miner nutzen das. Deswegen sind die Karten auch so beliebt bei den Minern.

Das Programm ist jedoch verstümmelt, es fehlen Teile die notwendig sind. das Programm kann dass aber im grunde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (18. Mai 2021)

Ich vermute mal, dass die Device ID schreibgeschützt ist bzw. nicht überschrieben werden kann.




big-maec schrieb:


> Wenn man ein bisschen sucht findet mann ja alles mögliche.


Das ist ein "physischer Mod", in dem man mit nem I²C Modul direkt den PWM Controller ansteuert und Werte verändert.


----------



## elmobank (18. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es gibt ein modifiziertes amdvflash, das hab ich auch als gehackte Variante. Damit kann man z.B. die RX 5000er Serie komplett aushebeln, die Miner nutzen das. Deswegen sind die Karten auch so beliebt bei den Minern.
> 
> Das Programm ist jedoch verstümmelt, es fehlen Teile die notwendig sind. das Programm kann dass aber im grunde.
> 
> ...







__





						Question - RX 6800 not flashing
					

Hello.  I have: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/sapphire-nitro-rx-6800.b8325 I am trying to flash another bios with multiple amd-flasher programs, i am getting "adapter not found". The card has three (3) bios switch positions and none of them can be flashed.  Any ideas? Thanks.




					www.igorslab.de
				




Das im Link funktioniert nicht? Mehr hab ich dazu nicht finden können xD


----------



## DARPA (18. Mai 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Support For
> 
> Microsoft® DirectX® 12 Agility SDK & Microsoft® Shader Model 6.6


Top


----------



## McZonk (18. Mai 2021)

Ich nehme fast an, dass die Devide ID hart verdrahtet ist. Man bräuchte jetzt halt ein UBoot aka eine 6900XTX LC Referenzkarte, um herauszufinden, wo genau die Devide-ID sein könnte.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich nehme fast an, dass die Devide ID hart verdrahtet ist. Man bräuchte jetzt halt ein UBoot aka eine 6900XTX LC Referenzkarte, um herauszufinden, wo genau die Devide-ID sein könnte.


Man kriegt ein Bios drauf, die Limits werden theoretisch erweitert aber wenn man dann versucht es zu nutzen grätscht der Treiber rein.


----------



## McZonk (18. Mai 2021)

Na logisch, vermutlich weil auf der Karte noch irgendwo hart verdrahtet ist, ob es eine XTX oder XTXH ist.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2021)

Die ChipId muss geändert werden, da kommt man derzeit nicht ran.


----------



## Downsampler (18. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir Spiele mit RT GI noch mal ganz genau anschauen. Wenn das kein Gamechanger für dich ist dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


Hat das einen Einfluß auf das Spielgeschehen? -> NEIN! -> überbewerteter Optik-Schrott -> braucht man nicht.


----------



## RX480 (18. Mai 2021)

__





						Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 15./16. Mai 2021 | 3DCenter.org
					

Bei Linus Tech Tips hat man einen RayTracing-Blindtest durchgeführt – indem man schlicht ein paar Gamer ein paar Minuten lang vor Tomb Raider, Minecraft und Wolfenstein gesetzt hat, mit zwei identischen PCs, einmal mit RayTracing-Grafik und einmal mit




					www.3dcenter.org
				




Die dumb Normalos sind leider net so im Stoff wie die RT-User.
Das Abstimmungsergebnis/Blindtest sollte man net so ernst nehmen.


----------



## Methusalem (18. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Test ist schon okay. Der Mehrwert von RT ist offensichtlich doch nicht so augenfällig, wie einige RT-User annehmen.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Mai 2021)

Die Tabellen darunter sind schon echt krass.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du meinst, für das volle, immersive "RT Erlebnis" muss man sich erstmal schulen, oder wie? Und was unterscheidet in dem Fall deiner Meinung nach den "Dumb Normalo" vom "RT User"?

So ein elitäres "Masterrace" Geschwafel hätte ich von deiner Richtung nicht unbedingt erwartet.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Mai 2021)

Ich glaube, das war Ironie.


----------



## RX480 (18. Mai 2021)

Auch wenn ichs noch net gespielt habe, vertraue ich mal den Aussagen der Gamer, das bei Minecraft
der Unterschied offensichtlich sein soll.
SoTR+Youngblood sind nur auffällig, für Jemanden der die Schatten genau inspiziert.


----------



## elmobank (18. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ichs noch net gespielt habe, vertraue ich mal den Aussagen der Gamer, das bei Minecraft
> der Unterschied offensichtlich sein soll.
> SoTR+Youngblood sind nur auffällig, für Jemanden der die Schatten genau inspiziert.


Die Optik ist immer subjektiv, dem einen gefällt und fällt es auf und dem anderen geht es am Hintern vorbei.

Ich muss auch ehrlich für mich sagen, dass die RT Titel mich nicht vom Hocker hauen, klar kann man an einigen Stellen die Unterschiede sehen, aber für mich persönlich ist es jetzt kein Effekt, der diesen Performanceeinbruch rechtfertigt (DLSS und Co außen vorgelassen).
Sämtliche Effekte, die jetzt durch RT so "aufgewertet" werden, lassen sich ohne weiteres durch andere Möglichkeiten ähnlich gut darstellen.

Als wirklichen "Gamechanger" kann man es zwar anpreisen, aber einen Mehrwert, im Sinne von Vorteilen im Game, hat man dadurch meiner Meinung nach leider nicht. Im Singleplayer mag es evtl. klappen, wenn man die KI entsprechend programmiert oder selber schleicht (Spiegelung in Fenstern, Pfützen oder Spiegeln), aber in Multiplayertiteln hat man meist schon das Pixelzeitliche gesegnet, wenn man eine Spiegelung irgendwo wahrnimmt...
Was mir nur in Cyberpunk auffällt, das waren Grafikfehler in Spiegeln ohne RT, dass Teile des Charakters gefehlt haben oder gar nicht dargestellt wurden - mit RT dafür ohne Probleme. Hier wurde wohl etwas an der Umsetzung gespart xD

Im Endeffekt muss hier jeder für sich selber entscheiden, was er oder sie von RT hält und jeder mit einer anderen Meinung sollte dies akzeptieren. Ist halt die persönliche Meinung der entsprechenden Person.


----------



## Downsampler (18. Mai 2021)

Was mir an Cyberpunk auffällt ist, das die Stadt in einer Wüste liegt und davon umgeben ist. Trotzdem findet man dort auf den Gehwegen und Straßen andauernd Pfützen. Wie passt das zusammen?


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Mai 2021)

So wie viele Spiele mit RT plötzlich überall Marmorböden, glänzendes Linoleum oder Glasflächen haben.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Mai 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> So wie viele Spiele mit RT plötzlich überall Marmorböden, glänzendes Linoleum oder Glasflächen haben.


Das ist es, was ich mit fehlender Balance zwischen den technischen Möglichkeiten und deren Umsetzung durch die Entwickler meinte. Wenn so etwas wirklich stimmig ist und dazu dient mir ein Gefühl von Realität zu vermitteln, dann ist es super. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass es in der Mehrzahl mehr auf Teufel komm raus ankommt denn schön zu wirken. Und nein, RT GI bei den Games, wo man für die Manipulation der Spieldaten 'nen Multiplayerban bekommen kann, ist keine Alternative


----------



## flx23 (19. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass es in der Mehrzahl mehr auf Teufel komm raus ankommt denn schön zu wirken.


Naja, man hat es aufwendig implementiert und dann will es auch ordentlich genutzt werden


----------



## elmobank (19. Mai 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Naja, man hat es aufwendig implementiert und dann will es auch ordentlich genutzt werden


Nur was nützt es einem, die beste Optik zu haben, dafür aber nicht passend was Physik und Co angeht...?

Habe letztens ein Video durch zufall gesehen, das möchte ich nicht vorenthalten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfNMkLBYaQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier darf dann jeder selber entscheiden, welches Wasser besser und realistischer aussieht und sich auch so verhält xD


----------



## DARPA (19. Mai 2021)

Mir haben 2 Dinge die Augen geöffnet:

Ein Video zu Minecraft RTX, wo am Ende RT deaktiviert wurde. Da ist es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen.
Und natürlich Metro Exodus EE (vorallem die Innenareale).

Raytracing richtig eingesetzt ist toll. Und wir sind ja grad mal noch am Anfang.

Frisch polierte Autos und Böden mitten im Kriegsszenario finde ich natürlich auch daneben.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2021)

Also Reflektionen sind unnütz wie ich finde, was richtig zieht ist GI und je nach Szenario auch mal Schatten.


----------



## flx23 (19. Mai 2021)

Ich finde RT ist ein Schritt Richtung mehr Realität, aber nur wenn nich an anderer Stelle gespart wird wie z. B. Dem Wasser oder der Vegetation. Bäume die wackeln als wäre Windstärke 10, das Gras steht aber still, das geht z. B. Gar nicht. Oder auch Kleidung die immer in in anderen Objekten verschwindet ist ein nogo 
RT ersetzt halt keine Physik Berechnungen, auch wenn manche Studios damit alles machen wollen...


----------



## RX480 (19. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also Reflektionen sind unnütz wie ich finde, was richtig zieht ist GI und je nach Szenario auch mal Schatten.


Jo,
Schatten in Form von RT-AO ala Riftbreaker !

btw.
Man muss sicher bei einigen Games mal checken, ob bestimmte Sachen net doppelt gemoppelt aktiv sind.
Könnte mir vorstellen in CP2077 das RT nur für Schatten low einzusetzen und dafür das konventionelle SSAO
abzuschalten.
Das Game werde ich aber wohl nur testen, Wenns mal im Gamepass landet.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2021)

Cp ist seit den Patches für den Allerwertesten. Das LOD ist nur noch peinlich, Hauptsache in Ultra stirbt der Sponsor nicht.


----------



## RX480 (19. Mai 2021)

Gabs net mal zwischendurch nen Mod, wo man einen Fotomodus anpassen konnte?

btw.
Jo, die 6+8 GB-Grakas sind echt ne Seuche!
Gibt kaum Games mit 4k-Texturen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2021)

Keine Ahnung, das ist mir alles zu doof.


----------



## RX480 (19. Mai 2021)

Raytracing in Cyberpunk 2077: Parameter aktiviert Modus „Cinematic RTX“
					

Über einen simplen Suffix hinter dem Pfad der „Cyberpunk2077.exe“ lässt sich ein neuer Raytracing-Modus namens „Cinematic RTX“ freischalten.




					www.computerbase.de
				




Ne Zeitlang konnte man sich nen Parameter wie LOD rauspicken und in der ini anpassen.
Spätere Patches sollen Das wohl unterbunden haben.


----------



## Edelhamster (19. Mai 2021)

Und da ist Sie - sogar mit einem Toxic Schraubendreher-Kit und Radiator-Plastikcovern dabei. 
Mal sehen was mit dem Teil geht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. Mai 2021)

Samma was gäbs eig. für "Third-Party" Möglichkeiten (außer Custom-Wakü) für nen anderen Kühler bei einer RX 6900 XT?

Morpheus wahrscheinlich (wenn der passt) und sonst wahrscheinlich nur ein paar weniger "Semi-Custom" WaKüs gehe ich von aus oder?

Meine Ref. find ich jetzt nicht zu laut oder sowas aber alleine mal aus neugierde. Wirklich mehr Peformance erhoffe ich mir da eh nicht, dafür scheint mein Chip zu schlecht zu sein.


----------



## elmobank (19. Mai 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Samma was gäbs eig. für "Third-Party" Möglichkeiten (außer Custom-Wakü) für nen anderen Kühler bei einer RX 6900 XT?
> 
> Morpheus wahrscheinlich (wenn der passt) und sonst wahrscheinlich nur ein paar weniger "Semi-Custom" WaKüs gehe ich von aus oder?
> 
> Meine Ref. find ich jetzt nicht zu laut oder sowas aber alleine mal aus neugierde. Wirklich mehr Peformance erhoffe ich mir da eh nicht, dafür scheint mein Chip zu schlecht zu sein.


Es gibt da nicht all zu viele Möglichkeiten, vorallem, wenn du keinen Custom-Loop haben möchtest.
Eine Option gibt es aber und das hat Igor schon mal "nach gebaut":









						Alphacool Eiswolf 2 AIO - 360mm Radeon RX 6800/6800XT/6900 Reference Design mit Backplate
					

Der Alphacool Eiswolf 2 ist der erste Fullcover GPU AIO Wasserkühler von Alphacool. Er basiert auf dem Alphacool GPX Eisblock Aurora GPX Wasserkühler, einer Pumpeneinheit und einem 360mm NexXxoS ST30 Vollkupfer Radiator, der mit den...




					www.alphacool.com
				




Der Kühlblock ist okay und die Pumpe und der Radi sind im Allgemeinen TOP.


----------



## RX480 (19. Mai 2021)

Jo,
Eiswolf2 +Eisbär für die CPU als gemeinsamer Loop.

Das war schon mit der R7 durch die Synergieeffekte sehr wirkungsvoll.


----------



## Einbecker41 (19. Mai 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Und da ist Sie - sogar mit einem Toxic Schraubendreher-Kit und Radiator-Plastikcovern dabei.
> Mal sehen was mit dem Teil geht
> 
> 
> ...


Du nimmst Sie ja wohl mal richtig zur Brust. Bin gespannt auf Takt und Lautstärke und Temps. Kann man den Radi von der Graka lösen und das Ding in seine Custom Wakü einbinden? Bin mit meiner Sapphire NitroRx 6800xt zwar sehr zufrieden, wenn ich aber meine Karte bei 4k statt mit 60fps Limit ohne laufen lassen,dann ist auch eine Nitro nicht mehr leise. Daher wird die nächste Garantiert eine mit Wasserblock.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Mai 2021)

Hm. Geschmacksache. Ich für meinen Teil bin mit Alphacool durch.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Und da ist Sie - sogar mit einem Toxic Schraubendreher-Kit und Radiator-Plastikcovern dabei.
> Mal sehen was mit dem Teil geht
> 
> 
> ...


Fett hau Daten raus und hol dir die Krone im Benchthread^^


----------



## elmobank (19. Mai 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hm. Geschmacksache. Ich für meinen Teil bin mit Alphacool durch.


Ach naja, so schlecht ist Alphacool nun auch wieder nicht.
Habe mit dem Support bis jetzt immer sehr netten Kontakt gehabt und die sind im Allgemeinen auch sehr freundlich.

Dass jetzt die Kühler nicht die selbe Qualität wie die von aquacomputer haben, das sollte einem auf Grund des Preises klar sein.
Die Laing DDC310 von denen und die ganzen Radiatoren ware bis jetzt super, nur auf den Wasserzusatz sollte man von denen verzichten. Entweder DP Ultra Clear oder dest. Wasser - spülen muss man leider eh vorher alles.


----------



## RX480 (19. Mai 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hm. Geschmacksache. Ich für meinen Teil bin mit Alphacool durch.


net so voreilig, die Jungs lernen auch dazu:








						Alphacool Eiswolf 2 mit GPX-A für die Sapphire RX 6800XT und RX 6900XT Nitro+ im Test - Besser als die Toxic? | igor´sLAB
					

Es gilt das Gleiche, wie schon beim Test des Modells für die GeForce RTX 3080 Referenz: Der Markt der All-in-One Wasserkühlungslösungen für Grafikkarten ist, im Vergleich zu den CPU-Kühlern…




					www.igorslab.de
				



(net mehr so schlimm wie mit Vega)

btw.
Die Kulanz bei R7 war auch vorbildlich.


----------



## Noel1987 (19. Mai 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hm. Geschmacksache. Ich für meinen Teil bin mit Alphacool durch.



Ich habe mit Alphacool echt keine Probleme 
Kühlleistung ist echt gut 
Aber auch erst beim zweiten Zusammenbau


----------



## Derjeniche (19. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ach naja, so schlecht ist Alphacool nun auch wieder nicht.
> Habe mit dem Support bis jetzt immer sehr netten Kontakt gehabt und die sind im Allgemeinen auch sehr freundlich.
> 
> Dass jetzt die Kühler nicht die selbe Qualität wie die von aquacomputer haben, das sollte einem auf Grund des Preises klar sein.
> Die Laing DDC310 von denen und die ganzen Radiatoren ware bis jetzt super, nur auf den Wasserzusatz sollte man von denen verzichten. Entweder DP Ultra Clear oder dest. Wasser - spülen muss man leider eh vorher alles.


Was ist bei deren Kühlmittel schlecht? Frage aus Eigeninteresse, habe das CKC-Fertiggemisch von denen im Loop


----------



## Edelhamster (19. Mai 2021)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Du nimmst Sie ja wohl mal richtig zur Brust. Bin gespannt auf Takt und Lautstärke und Temps. Kann man den Radi von der Graka lösen und das Ding in seine Custom Wakü einbinden? Bin mit meiner Sapphire NitroRx 6800xt zwar sehr zufrieden, wenn ich aber meine Karte bei 4k statt mit 60fps Limit ohne laufen lassen,dann ist auch eine Nitro nicht mehr leise. Daher wird die nächste Garantiert eine mit Wasserblock.


Hab mir das Ding ja größtenteils zum Rumbasteln geholt^^
Der Radi ist soweit ich sehe fest, würde aber meinen wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg, wenn man da tatsächlich etwas ändern möchte. Out of the Box mit in einen Kreislauf einbinden geht aber definitiv nicht.
Bin ansonsten erstmal positiv hinsichtlich der Schlauchlänge überrascht. Das hatte ich nach Igor´s Video anders erwartet, aber ich find die Länge optimal.
Mit meiner Pumpe scheine ich auch Glück zu haben. Die habe ich noch gar nicht wirklich rausgehört, trotz offenem Aufbau mit Benchtable auf Oberkörperhöhe. 
Lautstärke ist somit schon echt gut. Die Karte schaltet ziemlich schnell in den 0 rpm Modus zurück, ansonsten seh ich hier unter Volllast meist iwas zwischen 990-1110rpm.
Darüber, dass die Pumpe nicht zirpt, bin ich mega happy, denn sowas kann echt nerven.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Fett hau Daten raus und hol dir die Krone im Benchthread^^


Mal schauen ob ich da ne Chance hab. Ohne rBAR und PCIe 4.0 und meiner "ollen" CPU wird es denk ich schwierig. Aber vllt bin ich da jetzt zu voreilig, muss eigentlich arbeiten und hab da noch nicht wirklich was probiert^^
Vllt schau ich mir dafür die Geschichte mit nem älteren Bios für mein Mainboard nochmal an. Bis AGESA 1.0.0.2c war PCIe 4 beim Crosshair 6 eigentlich möglich. Obs den Unterschied macht oder Ausschlaggebend sein wird - keinen Plan bis jetzt.

Ansonsten knallt die Karte ohne in die Settings eingegriffen zu haben in BF V @4K inkl. DXR bis 2757MHz hoch.
Biosseitig sind 1,2V und bis zu 5000MHz einstellbar.
Packe das Bios mal in den Anhang. Die 5000MHz hatten mich hier überrascht, hatte nur 4000 erwartet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit DXR enabled läuft die 6900ér hier glaub ich besser als die 3080 in BF V. Vor allem ohne diese komische Dreiecksbildung um den eigenen Charakter auf Wasseroberflächen herum. 
Das schau ich mir später im Detail glaub ich tatsächlich als erstes nochmal an^^
Und endlich keinen VRAM-Mangel mehr..


----------



## Tekkla (19. Mai 2021)

Mit Alphacool bei Radiatoren nur ins Klo gegriffen. Dreimal welche bestellt, an dreien waren die Gewinde nicht gut geschnitten. Und für den Rest gibt es bessere Hersteller. Außerdem gefällt mir nicht, dass die überall ihr blaues Logo draufpappen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2021)

Das ist schon echt nett mit 1,2V und offenem Regler.


----------



## Zetta (19. Mai 2021)

Resident Evil 8 Ansatz halte ich für den besten. RT ist da quasi auf die "normale" rasterization draufgeklatscht. Dafür sieht es aber trotzdem "fast" wie komplettes Pathtracing aus und braucht dabei nur einen Bruchteil dessen Leistung.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2021)

Zetta schrieb:


> Resident Evil 8 Ansatz halte ich für den besten. RT ist da quasi auf die "normale" rasterization draufgeklatscht. Dafür sieht es aber trotzdem "fast" wie komplettes Pathtracing aus und braucht dabei nur einen Bruchteil dessen Leistung.


Ja sehe ich ähnlich.


----------



## bath92 (19. Mai 2021)

Gibt es hier schon erste Erfahrungen zum neuen Treiber (20.5.2)?

Möchte über Pfingsten mal Days Gone anspielen und das Game wird ja explizit in den Patch-Notes erwähnt.
Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob der Treiber auch so rund läuft?


----------



## Zetta (19. Mai 2021)

Generell sind AMD ziemlich ausgereift
 Nur haben die letzten Windows Zwangsupdates mein System ruiniert. Muss es neu aufsetzen. Habe seit dem relativ of Bluescreens die ich vorher NIE hatte. Microsoft ist so schlecht geworden. Alles auf die virtuelle Maschine klatschen und Kunden als Beta-Tester missbrauchen.


----------



## Edelhamster (19. Mai 2021)

Bin auch mit dem 20.5.2 unterwegs und kann Stand heute nichts negatives berichten.

Aber muss gerade mal loswerden, aktuell natzt mich die Toxic Extreme richtig.
War ich erst noch chillig ne Runde mit den Jungs aufn Bierchen und mit den Boards draußen, starte ich gerade BF V in 4K Ultra mit 60FPS Limit. Meine ich hab nen 4K/60Hz FreeSync Monitor, da langen mir die 60 Bilder, besonders in Verbindung mit EnhancedSync, was bedeutet ich benötige in dem FPS Bereich für ein tearingfreies Bild gegenüber Gsync Compatible mit der 3080 kein Vsync.
Hab mit der Radeon allgemein eine viel geringere Darstellungslatenz, was mir schon nach dem Wechsel von der VII auf die 3080 seiner Zeit direkt negativ hinsichtlich Nvidia aufgefallen war, weil auch ohne Vsync oder mit allen Geschichten wie FastSync man nicht in vergleichbare Bereiche kommt, aber dazu muss ich mal nen gesonderten User-Beitrag machen. Der Latenz-Unterschied in der Bilddarstellung zwischen Geforce (=schlecht) und Radeon ist meiner Meinung nach echt beachtlich!

Nur jetzt das Ding worum es mir gerade geht, die Toxic Extreme reitet Battlefield V in der Konfiguration 4K Ultra mit 60FPS Cap echt passiv mit 0 rpm durch

Energieaufnahme ist dann das Thema - die 3080 zieht sich im gleichen Szenario ~280-300W rein, bei 60ér FPS CAP und ~50% Auslastung, die 6900XT macht das mit vllt 160-190W in Summe inkl. Wandlerverluste etc., also 110-130W reine Chip-Power-Draw wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, was bedeutend sparsamer ist!

Die Radeon hat so unterm Strich eine um 40-50% geringere Energieaufnahme, bei zeitgleich bedeutend geringerer Bilddarstellungslatenz und zaubert das Game am Ende sogar noch "passiv" gekühlt auf den Monitor.
Also dass zwischen ner 3080 Vision OC mit Ihren drei Radial-Lüftern und dem 360ér Radiator der 6900ér Toxic ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied besteht weiß ich auch, aber Freunde, das ist echt heftig!


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2021)

Ich hab tatsächlich ZeroRPM aus bei mir weil es teils vorkam das meine Lüfter gar nicht erst angingen. Da ich aber meine Kühlung darauf ausgerichtet habe lasse ich die Noctua immer langsam drehen auch im Idle.

In UHD ist mir das aber auch noch nicht passiert


----------



## elmobank (20. Mai 2021)

Naja, BF V ist jetzt auch nicht das anspruchsvolle Game xD

Meine RX6900XT arbeitet in WQHD mit 144Hz auch nur bei max 160 Watt - mehr möchte die Karte nicht saugen.

Insgesamt sind die 6800XT und 6900XT eigentlich auch eher für >WQHD ausgelegt, mal schauen, ob ich nicht doch irgendwann auf einen UHD-Monitor umsteige - nur sind mir die Panels mneist zu langsam xD


----------



## Xaphyr (20. Mai 2021)

Dieses Jahr sollen ja einige interessante UHD 32 Zöller auf den Markt kommen, bin gespannt. Ich würde meinen Monitor auch gerne so langsam mal ersetzen, aber nicht gegen ein Sidegrade.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2021)

Hab auch UHD im Blick, die Leistung ist  nun da dafür.


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Mai 2021)

4k 34 Zoll 21:9 144 Hz und ich bin dabei


----------



## Edelhamster (20. Mai 2021)

Wurd doch neulich ein AOC mit UHD-IPS auf 32 Zoll, 144hz und 350 candela irgendwo angeteasert. Sowas könnte ich mir auch irgendwann als Upgrade von 27" UHD mit 60Hz vorstellen. 
Prinzipiell einfach zu wenig Angebot in dem Bereich.
Von iiyama hab ich da auch Ewigkeiten nichts neues gesehen..


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2021)

Ja ich warte da auch noch etwas bis es mehr Auswahl gibt. 1000 Candela hätte ich eigentlich schon gerne, oder zumindest 750.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> 4k 34 Zoll 21:9 144 Hz und ich bin dabei





Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja ich warte da auch noch etwas bis es mehr Auswahl gibt. 1000 Candela hätte ich eigentlich schon gerne, oder zumindest 750.











						Samsung Odyssey G9 C49G94TSSR / C49G95TSSR ab € 1093,74 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Samsung Odyssey G9 C49G94TSSR / C49G95TSSR ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 49"/124.5cm • Auflösung: 5120x1440, 32:9, 109ppi • Helligkeit: 420cd/m² (typisch), 1.000cd/m² … ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Samsung Odyssey G9 C49G94TSSR / C49G95TSSR ab € 1093,74 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ✔ Preisvergleich für Samsung Odyssey G9 C49G94TSSR / C49G95TSSR ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 49"/124.5cm • Auflösung: 5120x1440, 32:9, 109ppi • Helligkeit: 420cd/m² (typisch), 1.000cd/m² … ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen
> ...


Joa mit grandiosen 8 Zonen. So kann man sich HDR auch schenken.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2021)

Ich mag kein UltraWide, mit 8 Zonen hätte ich jetzt kein Problem bis 32 Zoll.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2021)

LG 38WN95C-W ab € 1199,00 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für LG 38WN95C-W ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 37.5"/95.2cm • Auflösung: 3840x1600, 24:10, 111ppi • Helligkeit: 450cd/m² • Kontrast: 1.000:1 … ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




nur für Noel


----------



## Tekkla (20. Mai 2021)

IPS 3840x1600 @ 144 Hz in 38" bei 21:9 und leicht curved sind schon nice. Finde den Formfaktor sogar besser als beim vorherigen 32" 16:9 4K. War kurz am Überlegen, ob's der 48" CX von LG werden sollte, aber 48" in 16:9 sind monströs groß.



RX480 schrieb:


> LG 38WN95C-W ab € 1199,00 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ✔ Preisvergleich für LG 38WN95C-W ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 37.5"/95.2cm • Auflösung: 3840x1600, 24:10, 111ppi • Helligkeit: 450cd/m² • Kontrast: 1.000:1 … ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen
> ...


Meiner!


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2021)

LG 38WN95C-W Review
					

The LG 38WN95C-W is a great ultrawide, curved screen monitor with an IPS panel. It has a ton of features aimed at improving your workflow at the office. It has a...




					www.rtings.com
				




Mit HDR ist wohl die Frequenz niedriger. (da schafft man Vsync leichter)
Freesync ist on Board.


----------



## flx23 (20. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja ich warte da auch noch etwas bis es mehr Auswahl gibt. 1000 Candela hätte ich eigentlich schon gerne, oder zumindest 750.


Was willst du denn mit 1000 Candela? Da brennt es dir doch die Netzhaut weg, Vorallem wenn man abends im dunklen Zimmer sitzt. 

(oder braucht man das mittlerweile so hell weil der PC inkl. Weihnachtsbaum RGB auf dem Tisch steht?  )


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit 1000 Candela? Da brennt es dir doch die Netzhaut weg, Vorallem wenn man abends im dunklen Zimmer sitzt.
> 
> (oder braucht man das mittlerweile so hell weil der PC inkl. Weihnachtsbaum RGB auf dem Tisch steht?  )


Als Peak Helligkeit ist das schon nicht übel. Wie gesagt, 750 würden mir auch reichen. Grundsätzlich bin ich mit meinen 600 auch sehr zufriden, aber 350 ist mir eindeutig zu wenig.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2021)

Da hatte wohl Noel nen sixt Sense!?
(nach 21:9 gefragt)









						[PLUS] Vergleichstest: Neue 21:9-Monitore
					

PCGH Plus: Die Kombi aus UWQHD und 144 Hz ist in bezahlbaren Modellen angekommen.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Mai 2021)

Ich hab 34" 3440x 1440 glaube das "
38" 3840x1600 kein wirkliches Upgrade wäre 
ist im Vergleich da etwas größer mit mehr Pixel wahrscheinlich kommt die gleiche Qualität dabei raus 
Rechts müsste schon 2160 stehen 
Und 21:9
Oder wäre das schon 5 k xD


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2021)

Passende Graka für so einen großen  1,31x4k-Moni ?
(wäre ungefähr 1,5 x1,5 Deiner Jetzigen und das Bottleneck CacheMisses nimmt zuuuuuu!)

Oder Was willst Du damit machen?


----------



## flx23 (20. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Rechts müsste schon 2160 stehen
> Und 21:9


Darauf warte ich auch... Von meinem 27 Zoll 4k Monitor wäre alles andere keine Verbesserung...
Aber die 5 monitore die es da zur Zeit auf dem Markt gibt sind einfach verdammt teuer


----------



## elmobank (20. Mai 2021)

Kleine Info an alle:
Die erste Version der RX6800/6900 Kühler von AC hat einen Fehler ubd zwar kann eine Schraube auf den Anschlüssen für das Display liegen.

Es sollte hier eigentlich Flache Schrauben verwendet werden, wenn dies sichtbar ist, den Support anschreiben, da die Kühler eingesendet werden müssen.

Ist z.B. bei mir der Fall.

Hier der Lunk zum Thema im Luxx:








						Aqua Computer stellt Kühler und Backplates für AMD RX 6800 / 6900 Serie vor
					

Hätte jemand die Maße zu dem guten Stück?  Na klar, hab kurz selbst gemessen, da ich den Block erst am Wochenende wieder montieren werde und es deshalb kein großer Akt ist. Kleine Zeichnung im Anhang, dann erspare ich mir das Tippen. "Umrechnen" in mm ggf. selbst erledigen :d  Kleine Ergänzung...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Passende Graka für so einen großen  1,31x4k-Moni ?
> (wäre ungefähr 1,5 x1,5 Deiner Jetzigen und das Bottleneck CacheMisses nimmt zuuuuuu!)
> 
> Oder Was willst Du damit machen?


Ja ne 6900xt sollte reichen xD


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ja ne 6900xt sollte reichen xD


Naja, kommt sehr auf die Spiele und deine Anforderungen an. Meine 3090 läuft selbst in WQHD in den meisten aktuellen Spielen auf Anschlag wenn ich alles an Details aufdrehe.


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Naja, kommt sehr auf die Spiele und deine Anforderungen an. Meine 3090 läuft selbst in WQHD in den meisten aktuellen Spielen auf Anschlag wenn ich alles an Details aufdrehe.



Ja aber was kommt am Ende an Leistung heraus ?
Wird ja mehr als 60 fps sein oder
Und FSR kommt ja auch noch


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ja aber was kommt am Ende an Leistung heraus ?
> Wird ja mehr als 60 fps sein oder
> Und FSR kommt ja auch noch


Meistens ja, aber nicht immer. Bei Cyberpunk 2077 inkl. RT und DLSS war es schon grenzwertig.
Ansonsten peile ich in den meisten Spielen gut 100fps an. In Days Gone kann ich z.B. zusätzlich noch die Auflösungsskalierung hochdrehen weil genug Puffer da ist.


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Mai 2021)

Ja RT in Cyberpunk kann ich quasi eh knicken xD 
Dat lüppt nit so jut xD

Ich weiß nicht ob Cyberpunk nach dem ganzen Problemen nicht auch irgendwo Leistungseinbußen hat 
Vllt hätte noch ein Jahr mehr sogar mehr Leistung gebracht


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ja RT in Cyberpunk kann ich quasi eh knicken xD
> Dat lüppt nit so jut xD


Ist ja nur ein Beispiel, gibt ja auch noch sowas wie Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition. Da hat die Karte auch ganz schön zu kämpfen. Im Großteil der Spiele sollte es aber klappen. Bei Auflösungen jenseits von WQHD oder UWQHD muss man sich halt eher mit 60 als 100+fps arrangieren. Zumindest wenn man sich weigert die Details ordentlich zu reduzieren.


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Mai 2021)

Ja das ist an sich ja kein Problem 
Die meisten spiele die ich in dieser Auflösung spiele sollten mit 60 fps gut spielbar sein 
Da geht's mir eher um die Grafik als für FPS 
Bei cs Go usw reicht auch wenn man dort die Auflösung wieder halbiert und die hohen  Fps hat

Das ist ja das gute wenn ich spiele wie Battlefield usw spiele dann möchte ich das mit der besten Grafik spielen 
Sollten nur 60 Bilder Rum kommen ist es ja nicht schlimm da es ja immer noch flüssig läuft

Sowas muss ein Feuerwerk für die Augen sein xD


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Bei cs Go usw reicht auch wenn man dort die Auflösung wieder halbiert und die hohen  Fps hat


Eine geringere Auflösung als die Native sieht bei Monitoren immer unglaublich schlecht aus. Das würde ich um jeden Preis vermeiden.
Am Ende musst du es einfach selbst testen. Die Erfahrungen der anderen helfen dir wenig weiter. Zurückschicken oder verkaufen geht ja immer noch.


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Mai 2021)

Ja das ist richtig 
Aber man kann das ja in 16:9 spielen 
Das macht ja bis auf die schwarzen Balken kein Unterschied 
Obwohl das wahrscheinlich nicht nötig ist 
In den meisten Maps schießen die Bilder pro Sekunde eh durch die Decke xD


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2021)

Also QHD langweilt meine Karte.


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Mai 2021)

Ja aktuell sieht's bei mir nicht anders aus 
Borderlands 3 badass in uwqhd 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dort ist das Pl auf 308 w begrenzt


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also QHD langweilt meine Karte.


Ersetz doch mal TAA durch Downsampling.(kannste außerdem Sharpen sparen)


----------



## flx23 (20. Mai 2021)

Also bei Auflösungen höher fhd schalte ich prinzipiell immer die gesamte Filterung aus und spiele einfach in native Auflösung. 

Die GTX 970 und die r9 390 waren die ersten die meinen 4k Monitor befeuern durften, war, je nach Spiel, an manchen Stellen etwas ruckelig aber im großen und ganzen mit hohen (nicht ultra) details Spielbar. Darunter auch Spiele wie watchdogs und Witcher 3. 

Seit ich dann auf die vega 64 umgestiegen bin hatte ich quasi keine Probleme mehr. Und die 6900xt hat aktuell noch ein relativ gemütliches Leben und zaubert inkl. Aller Details ein flüssiges 4k Bild mit 60fps und mehr. 

21:9 mit 2160p sollte Somit auch ein leichtes sein, sind ja nur 25% mehr Pixel.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2021)

21/16=1,31 vgl. mit 4k


----------



## flx23 (20. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> 21/16=1,31 vgl. mit 4k


Stimmt 1/3 mehr Pixel von 16:9 auf 21:9
1/4 weniger von 21:9 auf 16:9. 

Da war ein Knoten im Kopf. 

Aber die benötigte Grafikleistung skaliert ja zum Glück nicht 1:1 mit der Pixelmenge


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2021)

Hauptsache die CacheMisses wissen Das.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ersetz doch mal TAA durch Downsampling.(kannste außerdem Sharpen sparen)


Mach ich ja immer, entweder 1800p oder 5k


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hauptsache die CacheMisses wissen Das.


Was soll damit sein ?
Ich glaube da hat jede Karte ab einer bestimmten Auflösung mit zu kämpfen oder ?
Wenn nicht die neuen Speerspitzen der Hersteller damit klar kommen sollten welche dann ?


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2021)

Siehe Launchreview:








						AMD Radeon RX 6800 und RX 6800 XT im Test: „Big Navi“ mit RDNA 2 im Detail
					

AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT im Test: „Big Navi“ mit RDNA 2 im Detail / Das ist alt: RDNA 2 bleibt im Kern RDNA / Navi 10 mal zwei




					www.computerbase.de
				



"Die Trefferquote variiere dabei je nach Auflösung, in 1.920 × 1.080 soll sie 80 Prozent betragen, in 3.840 × 2.160 noch 58 Prozent. Liegen die Daten im Cache nicht vor, müssen diese im 16 GB großen Speicher gesucht werden."
... über die sparsame 256bit Anbindung


btw.
DaysGone bei CB


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Mai 2021)

Sollte ja bei dem 128mb Infinity Cache kein Problem darstellen 
Ist ja genügend da 
Klar kann der Mal ausgehen dann wird es halt wie bei jeder anderen Karte im Speicher gesucht 
Ich sehe das eher als Vorteil und nicht als Nachteil

Klar Anbindung ist geringer aber ausreichend für gddr6


----------



## flx23 (20. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> in 1.920 × 1.080 soll sie 80 Prozent betragen, in 3.840 × 2.160 noch 58 Prozent.





RX480 schrieb:


> über die sparsame 256bit Anbindung


Naja in FHD müssen dann nur 20% über die 256 bit Leitung gehen, in 4k sind es 42% der Datenmenge die über die 256 bit Leitung gehen müssen (zumindest Zeitkritisch da der Rest ja schon im cash liegt) 

Man könnte jetzt natürlich jetzt sagen man hat in FHD quasi 1024bit interface (256*5) und in 4k ein ~640bit interface (256*2,5)


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2021)

Man kann viel sagen, aber auch Pech haben, das >4k mal gerade die >50% gefragt sind, Die net im Cache liegen.
Dann muss Alles über 256bit nachgeholt werden, gerade bei schnellen Drehungen oder Lvl-Wechseln.

"In Resident Evil 3 fällt die Radeon-Grafikkarte dagegen um wenige Prozent zurück. Es ist gut denkbar, dass dies an der schlechter werdenden Hitrate des Infinity-Caches in der extrem hohen Auflösung liegt."
(aus dem 5k-Teil des Reviews)

Bin mal gespannt ob 21:9(4k) dann in jeder Lebenslage gute minFps hat.


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Siehe Launchreview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AMDs RDNA-2-GPUs laufen in ein CPU-Limit
Schnelle Radeon-Grafikkarten laufen in Unreal-Engine-4-Spielen häufig in ein CPU-Limit, solange DirectX 11 genutzt wird. Das passiert auch in Days Gone, wobei ausschließlich die RDNA-2-Modelle „schnell genug“ dafür sind. In 1.920 × 1.080 spielt es dann quasi keine Rolle, ob eine Radeon RX 6700 XT oder Radeon RX 6900 XT im Rechner steckt, die Performance ist quasi gleich. Da Nvidia das Problem nicht hat, ist die GeForce RTX 3080 hier satte 37 und 32 Prozent schneller unterwegs als die konkurrierende Radeon-Karte, die GeForce RTX 3090 gar 50 Prozent flotter als die Radeon RX 6900 XT.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2021)

Sowas sieht u.U. mit DXVK-Wrapper schon wesentlich besser aus.








						DXVK 1.7.1 (A Vulkan-based translation layer for DX 9/10/11)
					

Bug fixes and Improvements  Added support for new DXGI interfaces introduced in Windows 10 version 1809. Added an option to scale the HUD on high-DPI...




					forums.guru3d.com
				



Mal abwarten, ob Hier im Thread Was kommt.

edit: Für Konsolenports von der PS4 auch ganz interessant








						Special K v 21.04.04 - [Now with D3D12 Support]
					

Busy with SKIF at the moment.  My plan is to have a Help section in SKIF to detail the experimental features and how to get them to work.




					discourse.differentk.fyi
				



Im CB-Thread hat Nikon#165 mal SpecialK benutzt:








						Test - Days Gone im Test: Trotz hoher FPS ruckelt es auf dem Gaming-PC
					

Schleichen  ... gleich uninteressant.  mfg




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## Noel1987 (21. Mai 2021)

Ja DX11 ist halt Mist für AMD


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2021)

Net immer. Es gibt auch ne Engine, wo heute noch DX11 gut funzt.
Frostbite in SW Squadrons ist für ein neues Spiel net schlecht.
(die 6800 wird tatsächlich in FHD noch eingebremst, aber Wer spielt denn <WQHD, dort OK)


----------



## Tekkla (21. Mai 2021)

Wo wir neulich bei neuen Monitoren waren...









						Gigabyte Aorus FV43U USB-C Gaming Monitor Review: King of the 43-Inch Class
					

Class-leading color and contrast




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Gurdi (21. Mai 2021)

Die Reihe hab ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, die passt mir von den Eckdaten schon recht gut.


----------



## elmobank (21. Mai 2021)

Andere Frage,
Hat schon jemand den Block von AC im Betrieb?
Meinen muss ich ja erst morgen einschicken...xD


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ja RT in Cyberpunk kann ich quasi eh knicken xD
> Dat lüppt nit so jut xD


Aus Langeweile doch mal angeschafft, um zu schauen, ob net ein effektives Setting mit RT@1080p
drin ist. (der 4k-Moni setzt Das eigentlich gut in ein brauchbares Bild um)

effektives Setting für mich=Scheduler sagt wieder *99%*, bei deutlich weniger W als Ref. *45-50fps*
_Bei Settings Alles Was im konventionellen Teil net gebraucht wird =off/niedrig. 
Im RT-Teil nur Reflections OFF, weil eh die GPU mit konventionellen Refl. bei 99% ist.
Damit habe ich ganz gut "Doppelt Gemoppelt" vermieden.

Putzig: beim Beenden des Games kommt ne Meldung "abgestürzt". (Treiber ist aber i.O)
Wenn Das öfter vorkommt, will Er das Game net mehr starten, dann hilft nur PC neu starten.
Und dann geht das Treibersetting wieder...Ist NIX für neugierige Tweaker! (Da fehlt noch Patch XYZ)_

Im CP-Report steht dann sowas:
Error reason: Assert
Expression: <Unknown>
Message: Gpu Crash for unknown reasons! Callstack here is probably irrelevant.
= ich übersetz mal = totaler Rotz!  ... Betastatus übelster Sorte


----------



## Linmoum (21. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Andere Frage,
> Hat schon jemand den Block von AC im Betrieb?
> Meinen muss ich ja erst morgen einschicken...xD


Läuft hier seit Sonntag, allerdings nur mit WLP (s. Anhang, oben der EK mit LM, unten der AC mit WLP). Sitzt aber wahrscheinlich nicht richtig, aber hatte auch keine Lust, da großartig jetzt deswegen umzubauen, da die WLP sowieso nur Mittel zum Zweck war. Die Conductonaut ist zwischenzeitlich angekommen und morgen wird die WLP dann durch LM ersetzt.

"Problem" mit der Schraube hab ich auch. Auch, wenn ich's wahrscheinlich machen sollte. Aber ich hab gerade absolut Null Bock das Ding wieder einzuschicken. Ich will gerade einfach nur endlich meine Ruhe, die letzte Woche hat mir mit etlichen Malen Kühler (de-)montieren gereicht.

Das Ding mit Vision-Terminal ist aber schon echt nett.


----------



## Noel1987 (21. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Aus Langeweile doch mal angeschafft, um zu schauen, ob net ein effektives Setting mit RT@1080p
> drin ist. (der 4k-Moni setzt Das eigentlich gut in ein brauchbares Bild um)
> 
> effektives Setting für mich=Scheduler sagt wieder *99%*, bei deutlich weniger W als Ref.
> ...


Was meinst du wie doof ich geschaut habe als ich nur knapp über 20 FPS gekommen bin bei 3440x1440 xD


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Was meinst du wie doof ich geschaut habe als ich nur knapp über 20 FPS gekommen bin bei 3440x1440 xD


Mit meinem Setting sollte eigentlich Was gehen mit der 6900.
_Kannst ja auch auf die halbe x halbe Auflösung gehen.1720x720p
Ist dann quasi ein linearScaling für Deinen Moni._


----------



## Noel1987 (21. Mai 2021)

Werd ich Mal testen 
Aber jetzt erst Mal ne Runde Cs-Go


----------



## elmobank (21. Mai 2021)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Läuft hier seit Sonntag, allerdings nur mit WLP (s. Anhang, oben der EK mit LM, unten der AC mit WLP). Sitzt aber wahrscheinlich nicht richtig, aber hatte auch keine Lust, da großartig jetzt deswegen umzubauen, da die WLP sowieso nur Mittel zum Zweck war. Die Conductonaut ist zwischenzeitlich angekommen und morgen wird die WLP dann durch LM ersetzt.
> 
> "Problem" mit der Schraube hab ich auch. Auch, wenn ich's wahrscheinlich machen sollte. Aber ich hab gerade absolut Null Bock das Ding wieder einzuschicken. Ich will gerade einfach nur endlich meine Ruhe, die letzte Woche hat mir mit etlichen Malen Kühler (de-)montieren gereicht.
> 
> Das Ding mit Vision-Terminal ist aber schon echt nett.


Die Schraube kann man auch weglassen, dient einzig dem Zweg, dass die beiden Teile Plexi und Abdeckung, plan aneinander liegen.

Aber bei dem Preis ist es für mich ein NoGo xD


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Werd ich Mal testen
> Aber jetzt erst Mal ne Runde Cs-Go


... aber jetzt erstmal Riftbreaker Demo mit 4k@RT








						The Riftbreaker is coming to Xbox Game Pass on day-1 - Even on PC
					

Ready for some ray-traced RT action?




					www.overclock3d.net
				




Da sind Es ca. 45fps für Scheduler *99%:*
_(die kleine 6800 macht richtig FUN)_


----------



## Edelhamster (22. Mai 2021)

Die Radeon ist im Bereich der Bildqualität einfach unerreicht!
3080 vs 6900



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> ... aber jetzt erstmal Riftbreaker Demo mit 4k@RT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool im GamePass direkt, dass ist natürlich super. Schau ich auf jeden Fall mal rein. Das Setting sieht zumindest mal wieder erfrischend aus, ne Mischung aus Tower und RPG irgendwie.

Derzeit bemühe Ich Devinity 2 in 5k mit 100Fps aus lauter Langeweile auf dem Spielemarkt.


----------



## RX480 (22. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Cool im GamePass direkt, dass ist natürlich super. Schau ich auf jeden Fall mal rein.


erst
*Demnächst*

Die Demo gibts bei Steam. Hab mal Oben noch das Setting ergänzt.

Idealerweise dürften meine Settings immer für Deinen HTPC reichen, weil Raketenjonny im selben
PL-Bereich arbeitet.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Mai 2021)

Nun lieber  @Gurdi 
Da für dich UltraWide nix zu sein scheint:

Bin ja von Philips 32 Zoll 328E1CA/00 von FreeSync Range 48 bis 60 Hz
Zurück  auf den Alienware 3420DW 
34 Zoll 3440 x 1440  über Amazon  MarketPlace schlussendlich 632 Euro gekostet
mit G-Sync und 120 Hz
und FreeSync läuft allemal anstandslos
Auch wenn mit doch zwecks 21:9 nun etwas die Höhe Fehlt, die Breite ist Ideal.
Sitze aber auch nur 65 cm davon entfernt!

Solange keine 32+ Ultra HD 144+ Hz für 1000 Euro kaufbar sein, und dies denke ist nicht vor Spätsommer!


----------



## RX480 (22. Mai 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> und FreeSync läuft allemal anstandslos


Dann poste bitte mal die Schnappschüsse, wo im Treiberpaneel AdvancedSync und Freesync aktiviert sind. Und Was Du im CRU eingestellt hast.

_Du kommst alle paar Wochen angekleckert mit nem Problem.( FS-Range 1-200 o.ä. = unklar)
Aber die Lösung wird dann net präsentiert._

Vllt. wollen auch Andere mal Mehr wissen zu dem  Alienware 3420DW.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Mai 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun lieber  @Gurdi
> Da für dich UltraWide nix zu sein scheint:
> 
> Bin ja von Philips 32 Zoll 328E1CA/00 von FreeSync Range 48 bis 60 Hz
> ...


Ich will das ja niemanden madig reden, aber ich mag das Format einfach nicht so.


----------



## elmobank (22. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich will das ja niemanden madig reden, aber ich mag das Format einfach nicht so.


Dieses UWQHD, am besten noch in Curved, mag ich auch irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Noel1987 (22. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Dieses UWQHD, am besten noch in Curved, mag ich auch irgendwie nicht...



Wenn es in spielen eine echt geile Landschaft gibt , ist das echt schön zu sehen da man einfach ein viel größeres Sichtfeld hat 
Genau wie in Aufbauspielen nicht immer so oft zur Seite scrollen ist schon super


----------



## DaHell63 (22. Mai 2021)

Ein RDR2 sieht schon lecker aus in 3400x1440p .


----------



## bath92 (22. Mai 2021)

Würde meinen 21:9-Monitor nur gegen einen 24:10 eintauschen wollen.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Dieses UWQHD, am besten noch in Curved, mag ich auch irgendwie nicht...


Kommt bei mir ganz viel auf den Sitzabstand an. Zuerst war ich da auch sehr skeptisch. Mittlerweile bin ich schier begeistert. Beim 16:9 Format skaliert mir die Höhe des Bildes nicht angenehm mit. Ich hatte mir zum Testen einen 42" TV vor die Nase gestellt. Da fiel mir dann auf, dass ich Augengymnastik inkl. Nackengymnastik nach oben und unten betrieb. Mit dem jetzigen Monitor habe ich das nicht mehr.

Für meinen Geschmack und Schreibtisch könnte das Panel noch 5cm höher und entsprechend des Seitenverhältnisses breiter sein. Meinetwegen auch gerne als 5120x2160 dann. Die im Vergleich zum 4K Monitor fehlenden 560 Zeilen fallen mir beim Coden dann doch schon immer mal wieder unangenehm auf. Ist aber nicht so schlimm, dass ich den Wechsel bereuen würde.



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ein RDR2 sieht schon lecker aus in 3400x1440p .


Nicht nur das Game. Wenn man einmal Kinoformat vollflächig dargestellt lieben gelernt hat, dann sind Games und auch so gedrehte Filme generell eine wahre Wonne!


----------



## DaHell63 (22. Mai 2021)

Filme in dem Format habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen.
Nach ein wenig Eingewöhnung, muß ich sagen, daß ich mittlerweile irgendwie beim zocken chilliger/ruhiger vorm PC sitze. Meine Frau kann ich aber dazu nicht überreden. Die bleibt bei 16:9. War letztes Jahr eh schon ein Kampf Sie von ihrem geliebten 24:10 1200p Bildschirm wegzubekommen.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> erst
> *Demnächst*
> 
> Die Demo gibts bei Steam. Hab mal Oben noch das Setting ergänzt.
> ...


Mal grad die Demo gezockt, das rockt ja richtig das Game 


DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ein RDR2 sieht schon lecker aus in 3400x1440p .


MSAA wirkt Wunder in dem Spiel, kostet aber auch ordentlich.


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (22. Mai 2021)

Moin in die Runde!
Hab mich mit dem Kollegen RX480 schon darüber ausgetauscht und wollte die Frage hier nochmal in die fachlich-kompetente Runde stellen:

Lohnt sich das More Power Tool für mich als Normalanwender?

Hintergrund: Bei Metro Exodus läuft alles wunderbar mit <80°C bzw. <95 °C (Hotspot), die Karte taktet mit bis zu 2250 MHz und die Lüfter sind dabei auf ca. 50 - 60% - hörbar aber nicht überaus störend.
Den Speicher habe ich bei 2000 MHz gelassen. Stromverbrauch: +/- 200 W
Ein bisschen kühler und leiser oder auch sparsamer hätte ich die Karte schon gerne, allerdings schreckt es mich ab, das BIOS der Karte zu verändern, um das More Power Tool zum laufen zu bekommen.
Benchmarks oder Rekorde überlasse ich gerne anderen, aber etwas an der tollen, neuen Hardware herumdoktoren macht mir schon Spaß.

Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt und wünsche allseits ein entspanntes Wochenende mit vielen Frames oder hohen Benches 
NeedMoreFPS


----------



## Gurdi (22. Mai 2021)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das More Power Tool für mich als Normalanwender?


Ja tut es.


NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> das BIOS der Karte zu verändern, um das More Power Tool zum laufen zu bekommen.


Du änderst nichts im Bios, lediglich einen Registryeintrag, das ist völlig unproblematisch und lässt sich ohne weiteres wieder auf Ausgangszustand setzen.


----------



## RX480 (22. Mai 2021)

Der Kollege hat nur ne 6800ref.

Also, solange Er im Treiber bereits ein Offset von 50..75mV hinbekommt, hat man mit MPT kaum noch Vorteile außer man muss den SOC-Takt runtersetzen für mehr Stabilität.

Wenn bei Ihm 1025mV  im Bios+MPT  drin steht und im Treiberpaneel 975..950mV mit dem gewünschten maxTakt stabil ist, gibts eigentlich nix zu bemängeln.(1025-950=75mV Offset)
Der Verbrauch Watt passt ja offensichtlich gut zum Kühler/Lüfter und den Temperaturen.


btw.
Man kann natürlich bei den Großen (6900 etc.) noch besser Zahlen-Spielchen machen mit dem MPT.
- manche Custom oder h2o möchte mehr Watt
- manche 6900ref möchte die Spannung kappen.

Das ist aber für ne kleine sparsame 6800 nonXT  2-Slot Ref. net wirklich gegeben.
_(heisst net Jeder Raketenjonny und kann UVen ohne Ende, ....die Settings von Gurdi könnte ich NIE
stabil bekommen mit meinem Chip)_


----------



## elmobank (22. Mai 2021)

@NeedMoreFPS
Bei der RX6800, wenn man nicht wie @Gurdi das Maximum rausholen möchte, reicht der Wattman im AMD Treiber vollkommen aus xD

Die Karten sind wahnsinnig effizient, trotzdem kannst du im AMD Treiber die Spannung auf 90% setzen, damit bleibt die Karte kühler und Boostet im Idealfall sogar höher.

Ich hatte im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis noch keine Karten, die nicht mit 90% Spannung gelaufen sind. Falls der Fall doch eintreten sollte und der Treiber resettet, einfachin 2% Schritten erhöhen.

Unter 90% wird es sehr schnell instabil und das packen die wenigsten Karten ohne Leistungsverlust.


----------



## RX480 (22. Mai 2021)

1025 x 0,9 =922mV im Treiber (= Offset > 100mV)

Ist Das bei dem Stock-Takt?
Hebst Du dann im Gegenzug den minTakt auch an, um stabiler zu bleiben?

z.Bsp. _minTakt 1970 würde ca. 1940eff. bedeuten, Wo auch der Infinitycache =1940 weiterhin taktet!?
(sonst würde auch der InfinityCache mal niedriger takten dürfen)_


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (22. Mai 2021)

Danke euch schonmal. Igor von Igor s lab meinte in seinem UV Guide, dass man mit dem Wattmann nicht richtig untertackten könnte und dass man das Tool daher bräuchte.


----------



## RX480 (22. Mai 2021)

Bei Igor ist Gurdi  der Co-Author und kann mit seinem Golden Chip überhaupt net wissen, wie ein
schlechter Chip reagiert.

Mal nur z.Vgl., sein Offset von 85mV wäre gleichwertig zu 2500@940mV.
Das muss erstmal stabil im TS und ME EE @RT bzw. CP2077@RT laufen!?
_(bestimmt net mit jeder 6800)_

btw.
Bei mir speziell macht auch gern Metro 2033 Redux Probleme, wenn ich zu stark UVte.


----------



## Erdy (23. Mai 2021)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Danke euch schonmal. Igor von Igor s lab meinte in seinem UV Guide, dass man mit dem Wattmann nicht richtig untertackten könnte und dass man das Tool daher bräuchte.


Mit dem MPT kann man die Spannung fixer setzen. Die Spannungen die man im Wattmann einstellt sind eher, ich sag mal, eher als grobe Richtung zu sehen. Auf jedenfall ist die gemessene Spannung bei hwinfo eine andere als eingestellt.
Ein brauchbares UV setup kann man mMn aber auch genau so gut über das PowerLimit machen. Ich nutze meine 6800 Ref aktuell mit 0% PL und je nach Game mit einer Drehzahl von ~1590U/min (59%) bis ~1700U/min (63%) zwischen 75-95° Hotspot Temp


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2021)

No,
Du stellst im Wattman keine Spannung ein, sondern nur den Offset 1025mV - Wert(WM).

Die Grafik in dem Review ist net richtig zutreffend.
Es gibt keine Beule ala Navi.

Die gesamte Linie wird verschoben!

Die eff.Spannung hängt letztendlich vom Takt und Powerlimit ab, wo die verschobene Kurve dann
halt landet.
Das Was Gurdi speziell für seinen HTPC braucht, ist lediglich das Kappen der eff.Spannung bei Teillast.
_(im Review auf 975mV... bei mir ohne Kappen bis zu 984mV)_


----------



## FetterKasten (23. Mai 2021)

Hab mit meiner neuen Rx6800 mal ein paar Spiele getestet, was das Ding so leistet.
Da ich auf UWQHD umgestiegen bin, muss die viele Pixel berechnen, tut dafür aber ordentlich ihren Dienst.

Was ich aber krass finde, was manche ältere Spiele für Ressourcen fressen 
Zb Rise of the Tomb Raider.
Hab ich mit der 6800 komplett maxed out eingestellt, alles am Anschlag, nur Motion Blur, Filmkörnung und sowas aus.
Die 6800 liefert zw 30-60 Fps und das bei einem Spiel von 2015.

Früher hat man sich bei Crysis beschwert 

Und was mich immer noch nervt ist diese Treiber Sache, dass der Vram nicht runtertaktet.
Bei mir erst bei 100Hz. Sobald ich 120Hz einstelle, bleibt der Takt oben und sie frisst permanent 35 Watt im Idle.


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2021)

RoTR mit DX12?


----------



## elmobank (23. Mai 2021)

Das MPT ist wirklich mächtig, man muss sich damit aber sehr stark beschäftigen. 

Die Frage war ja nach einem "normalen Nutzer" und keinem massiven OC oder UV.

Bei den RX6800 Karten, die ich verbaut habe, ließ sich der Hotspot gut senken, indem ich im Wattmann einfach die Spannung auf 90% gesetzt habe. Brachte je nach Karte und Case + Belüftung zwischen 5 bis 10°C. Dabei habe ich den Takt nicht angefasst, da die Karte diesen selber ausfährt, im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten. 

Sobald man das Powerlimit senkt, nimmt man der Karte aktiv Leistung, dies wäre eine Option, wenn das Case sehr schlecht gelüftet ist - da hängt dann die Karte eh immer im Temp-limit.

Aber wie man vorgehen möchte, dass muss jeder selber wissen, ohne Frage bietet das MPT die meisten Möglichkeiten, wenn man sich damit beschäftigen möchte und kann.

Spiele die auf zu starkes UV ansprechen sind dx12 Titel, wie z.B. der letzte Tomb Raider, Cyberpunk und der letzte Metro in der Raytracing Edition.


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Die Frage war ja nach einem "normalen Nutzer" und keinem massiven OC oder UV.
> 
> Bei den RX6800 Karten, die ich verbaut habe, ließ sich der Hotspot gut senken, indem ich im Wattmann einfach die Spannung auf 90% gesetzt habe. Brachte je nach Karte und Case + Belüftung zwischen 5 bis 10°C. Dabei habe ich *den Takt nicht angefasst, *da die Karte diesen selber ausfährt, im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten.


1+

Das kann dann u.U. funktionieren.

Ne Mischung aus UV/OC ist dann schon zeitraubender.


----------



## flx23 (23. Mai 2021)

Ich hoffe einfach das AMD es noch besser im Treiber implementiert, ähnlich wie früher (bei meiner vega) wo man die 5 powerstages hatte und die Spannung und takt für jeden dieser Punkte einstellen konnte. 

Aktuell hab nämlich genau das Problem das mir bei zu starkem UV die Karte im idle bzw. Bei wenig last abschmiert... Dabei ist es mir hier egal ob es 50mv mehr oder weniger sind die die Karte braucht


----------



## elmobank (23. Mai 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach das AMD es noch besser im Treiber implementiert, ähnlich wie früher (bei meiner vega) wo man die 5 powerstages hatte und die Spannung und takt für jeden dieser Punkte einstellen konnte.
> 
> Aktuell hab nämlich genau das Problem das mir bei zu starkem UV die Karte im idle bzw. Bei wenig last abschmiert... Dabei ist es mir hier egal ob es 50mv mehr oder weniger sind die die Karte braucht


Dieses Problem tritt beim starken UV im Treiber auf, da der Wert dort als Art Offset funktioniert und die gesamte Spannungskurve verschiebt.

Die obligatorischen 10% sollte annährend jede Karte mitmachen, alles darüber hinaus muss im MPT eingestellt werden, da du dort die maximale Spannung begrenzt. Zeitgleich musst du dann aber im Treiber auch die Taktraten anpassen, wenn die zu hoch ist, crasht der Treiber dann.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Mai 2021)

Also ich für meinen Teil habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass MPT only die größte Stabilität gewährleistet. Sprich, ich mach alles, was ich einstellen möchte im MPT und im Wattman aktiviere ich nur die Fast Timings. Gerade die 6800 Non-XT reagiert bei uns sehr empfindlich auf duale Settings.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wo auch der Infinitycache =1940 weiterhin taktet!?
> (sonst würde auch der InfinityCache mal niedriger takten dürfen)


Der Infinitycache taktet wie er möchte, man hat keinen Einfluss auf diesen und kann den Wert auch nicht auslesen. Meines wissens nach bewegt der sich zwischen 1,3-1,7Ghz. Ich vermute dass der Wert indirekt am SOC hängt.


NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Danke euch schonmal. Igor von Igor s lab meinte in seinem UV Guide, dass man mit dem Wattmann nicht richtig untertackten könnte und dass man das Tool daher bräuchte.


Das Problem an der Spannungskurve ist, dass diese ab einem gewissen Wert immer dicht macht, egal was man sonst einstellt.


RX480 schrieb:


> Bei Igor ist Gurdi der Co-Author und kann mit seinem Golden Chip überhaupt net wissen, wie ein
> schlechter Chip reagiert.


Ich hab ja auch schon mehr Karten in den Händen gehabt, ich stapel die halt nicht hier.


RX480 schrieb:


> Mal nur z.Vgl., sein Offset von 85mV wäre gleichwertig zu 2500@940mV.
> Das muss erstmal stabil im TS und ME EE @RT bzw. CP2077@RT laufen!?
> _(bestimmt net mit jeder 6800)_


Der Vergleich ist nicht zutreffend. Mein eigenes Setting ist ein kompliziertes Konstrukt aus allen Werten und stellt lediglich alle Möglichkeiten dar.


RX480 schrieb:


> Das Was Gurdi speziell für seinen HTPC braucht, ist lediglich das Kappen der eff.Spannung bei Teillast.
> _(im Review auf 975mV... bei mir ohne Kappen bis zu 984mV)_


Nein, ich brauche alles auf einmal


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Da ich auf UWQHD umgestiegen bin, muss die viele Pixel berechnen, tut dafür aber ordentlich ihren Dienst.


Meine 6800 macht einen super Job in UHD, Hitman 3 hat easy 60 Fps, fast alle älteren Titel laufen locker im Teillastbereich bei 60 Fps.


flx23 schrieb:


> Aktuell hab nämlich genau das Problem das mir bei zu starkem UV die Karte im idle bzw. Bei wenig last abschmiert... Dabei ist es mir hier egal ob es 50mv mehr oder weniger sind die die Karte braucht


Genau da hilft MPT.


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (23. Mai 2021)

Erdy schrieb:


> Mit dem MPT kann man die Spannung fixer setzen. Die Spannungen die man im Wattmann einstellt sind eher, ich sag mal, eher als grobe Richtung zu sehen. Auf jedenfall ist die gemessene Spannung bei hwinfo eine andere als eingestellt.
> Ein brauchbares UV setup kann man mMn aber auch genau so gut über das PowerLimit machen. Ich nutze meine 6800 Ref aktuell mit 0% PL und je nach Game mit einer Drehzahl von ~1590U/min (59%) bis ~1700U/min (63%) zwischen 75-95° Hotspot Temp


Das deckt sich ziemlich genau mit meinen specs. Die Temperatur ist offenbar unproblematisch auch wenn ich mich an den Hotspot und Werte jenseits der 90 Grad erst gewöhnen musste. 
Hast du denn vram übertaktet?


----------



## elmobank (23. Mai 2021)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Das deckt sich ziemlich genau mit meinen specs. Die Temperatur ist offenbar unproblematisch auch wenn ich mich an den Hotspot und Werte jenseits der 90 Grad erst gewöhnen musste.
> Hast du denn vram übertaktet?


VRam übertakten bringt nur bedingt etwas, so viel ist dort nicht mehr zu holen.
Die RX6900er Karten scheinen hier besser mit OC auf dem VRam zu laufen, als die kleineren Karten, aber es handelt sich hier um ungefähr 1 - 3 % Mehrleistung, also nicht wirklich so viel (Sprung im Timespy von knappen 19.000  auf 19.200 TS).

Die Temperaturen sind komplett innerhalb der Spezifikationen, sollte der Hotspot, oder eine andere Stelle der Karte, zu warm werden, greifen die Sicherheitsmechanismen und die Karte drosselt oder schaltet im schlimmsten Fall in den 2D Modus.
Die RX6700XT ist da sogar noch ne ganz andere Hausnummer - dort liegt der Hotspot ohne UV bei schnuckeligen 95°C, je nach Case, Airflow und Last geht der auch straight auf die 100 bis 105°C.

Dafür muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ich noch keine Referenzkarten gesehen habe, die so wahnsinnig leise agieren (ohne AiO), da man meist den Quirl des Todes drauf hat.

Kleiner Tipp @NeedMoreFPS es gibt bei AMD keine FE (Founders Edition), sondern nur das Referenzdesign - wirkt etwas irritieren in deiner Signatur xD


----------



## Gurdi (23. Mai 2021)

MBA nennt sich das bei AMD.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Mai 2021)

MBA, ergo "Made by AMD", klingt irgendwie auch viel sinniger als "Founders Edition". Als ob noch jemand nVidia diesen Marketingmist ernsthaft abkauft.


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (23. Mai 2021)

Hab's geändert, danke für den Hinweis. 
Und klar sind die Lüfter hörbar aber nicht unbedingt unangenehm. Allerdings bin ich was Geräusche angeht auch entspannter als manch anderer.


----------



## elmobank (23. Mai 2021)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Hab's geändert, danke für den Hinweis.
> Und klar sind die Lüfter hörbar aber nicht unbedingt unangenehm. Allerdings bin ich was Geräusche angeht auch entspannter als manch anderer.


Selbst als meine RX6900XT auf Volllast lief mit 90 bis 95°C Hotspot, war es mehr als nur erträglich, war halt nur das Rauschen der Luft.

Mit etwas UV war es sogar noch besser und leiser.
Nur für OC ist die Referenzkühlung nicht so wirklich ausgelegt und schnell überfordert xD

Ich würd ja gerne mal den Test machen und meinen 6900XT Luftkühler auf ne 6800 packen, soll ja klappen, da selbes PCB xD
Die Kühlung dürfte dann etwas Overkill sein, aber wirklich leise dann.
Nur auf die RX6700 soll der Kühler nicht passen, dass wäre sonst ein richtiger Gewinn xD


----------



## FetterKasten (23. Mai 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei den anderen Karten ist, aber standardmäßig sind bei der Rx6800 die Lüfter nur bei 55% Maximaldrehzahl, was so 1700rpm entspricht.
Zumindest steht das bei mir in der Radeon Software.
Temps bleiben unter Volllast um die 75 Grad (Hotsport über 90) und die Lautstärke ist voll erträglich, also nicht unangenehm.

Kannst ja mal zum Test auf 100% hochstellen, hfftl bleibt dann das Haus stehen


----------



## HairforceOne (23. Mai 2021)

Ich hab gerade auch nochmal etwas gebastelt. Zumindest etwas konnte ich noch rausholen mit dem MPT.

Im MPT:
max Voltage GPU: 1120mV
SoC auf 1000 mV

Damit konnte ich auf 1090 runter und es blieb TimeSpy Stable. Ohne MPT war die Karte max. Stable wenn ich den Voltage Slider auf 1140 mV gestellt habe.

In TimeSpy etwas weniger Punkte als meine Runs damals, aber ich vermute mal Treiber oder sowas. - Oder Könnte  ich schon zu tief sein mit dem SoC?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Mai 2021)

Also der SOC kostet keine Leistung beim undervolten, das liegt dann eher an geringerer Spannung oder Treiber.


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (23. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Selbst als meine RX6900XT auf Volllast lief mit 90 bis 95°C Hotspot, war es mehr als nur erträglich, war halt nur das Rauschen der Luft.
> 
> Mit etwas UV war es sogar noch besser und leiser.
> Nur für OC ist die Referenzkühlung nicht so wirklich ausgelegt und schnell überfordert xD
> ...


Fände ich spannend zu sehen ob ein größerer Kühler passen würde. Allein schon der Kühler der 6800xt mit größeren Kühlkörpern wäre ein Fortschritt. 
Nochmal, ich bin richtig Happy mit der Karte aber würde gerne noch etwas herausholen. 
Also wenn das hier jemand nachvollziehen kann 😉


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Infinitycache taktet wie er möchte, man hat keinen Einfluss auf diesen und kann den Wert auch nicht auslesen. Meines wissens nach bewegt der sich zwischen 1,3-1,7Ghz. Ich vermute dass der Wert indirekt am SOC hängt.


Eher net,
der InfinityCache taktet bis zu 1940 und richtet sich nach dem Bedarf der Shader.
"Der Infinity Cache ist an der Infinity-Fabric-Taktdomäne angeschlossen und kann daher unabhängig von der GPU takten. Der maximale Takt beträgt 1,94 GHz."
https://www.computerbase.de/2020-11/amd-radeon-rx-6800-xt-test/2/

Im Idealfall ist bereits Alles im Cache und daher unabhängig vom SOC.


----------



## elmobank (23. Mai 2021)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Fände ich spannend zu sehen ob ein größerer Kühler passen würde. Allein schon der Kühler der 6800xt mit größeren Kühlkörpern wäre ein Fortschritt.
> Nochmal, ich bin richtig Happy mit der Karte aber würde gerne noch etwas herausholen.
> Also wenn das hier jemand nachvollziehen kann 😉


Die Kühler der RX6800XT und  6900XT sind identisch xD

Da die Platinen, auch laut IgorsLab, identisch sind, sollten die Kühler passen.
Aber irgendwie wollen alle kein Risiko eingehen, bei den aktuellen Grafikkartenpreisen und Verfügbarkeiten...

Die Frage ist, was willst du noch rausholen?
OC oder UV oder bessere Effizienz?
Beim OC ist der einfachste Weg, das Powerlimit zu erhöhen und dann den Takt im Treiber erhöhen.

Massives UV da musst dur mit dem MPT arbeiten, da kann man dann austesten, wie weit.

Etwas die Effizenz verbessern, da kann man einfach die Spannung im Treiber auf 90% stellen, das reicht als einfachster Weg, sonst auch wieder das MPT.


----------



## Methusalem (23. Mai 2021)

Bei mir "funktioniert" das MPT tatsächlich nur auf einer "Per-Anwendungs-Basis", d.h., eine allgemeingültige 24/7 Einstellung gibt es nicht.

Bspw. läuft mit einem gegebenen Profil Port Royal wunderbar performant durch, beim TS dagegen geht die Leistung in den Keller, und umgekehrt.

Und ein Switchen zwischen verschiedenen Settings erfordert jedesmal einen lästigen Neustart.

Wer also eher an einer einfachen Lösung interessiert ist, sollte beim Wattman und dessen eingeschränkten, aber leicht zu handhabenden Möglichkeiten bleiben.


----------



## elmobank (23. Mai 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Bei mir "funktioniert" das MPT tatsächlich nur auf einer "Per-Anwendungs-Basis", d.h., eine allgemeingültige 24/7 Einstellung gibt es nicht.
> 
> Bspw. läuft mit einem gegebenen Profil Port Royal wunderbar performant durch, beim TS dagegen geht die Leistung in den Keller, und umgekehrt.
> 
> ...


Das was du da betitelst, sieht eher nach einem Problem der gewählten Spannung aus, die wird an einer Stelle zu niedrig sein.

Im MPT habe ich z.B. bei der 
GPU 1087mV und beim SoC 987mV.
GPU steht im Wattmann auf 2600MHz, Powerlimit bei Standard 255 Watt.

Damit läuft leider kein TS (Benchmark schließt sich einfach), aber sämtliche Spiele problemlos. In Games liegt der Boost dann dauerhaft >2400MHz, je nach Titel sogar bis zu 2600MHz.

Wenn ich den Benchmark stabil bekommen möchte, müsste ich entweder die Spannung anheben, oder den Takt senken. Da ich keine Bechmarks spiele, muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass es mich nicht interessiert xD

Für Benchmarkhunting muss man eh das Powerlimit anheben (>300 Watt) damit die Karte nicht ewig im Limit hängt.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eher net,
> der InfinityCache taktet bis zu 1940 und richtet sich nach dem Bedarf der Shader.
> "Der Infinity Cache ist an der Infinity-Fabric-Taktdomäne angeschlossen und kann daher unabhängig von der GPU takten. Der maximale Takt beträgt 1,94 GHz."
> https://www.computerbase.de/2020-11/amd-radeon-rx-6800-xt-test/2/
> ...


Ja nur ist die Frage wonach richtet der IF seine Takt. Ich würd da ja mal gerne dran rum spielen.


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2021)

Kann man leider net. Ging nur bei Vega per Reghack.

Ist schon schlimm genug, das der IFC-Takt soviel < Shadertakt ist.
Damit wird wahrscheinlich die Effizienz bei sehr hohem GPU-Takt schlechter.
(mehr Leerlauf der Shader)


----------



## Methusalem (23. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Damit läuft leider kein TS (Benchmark schließt sich einfach), aber sämtliche Spiele problemlos. In Games liegt der Boost dann dauerhaft >2400MHz, je nach Titel sogar bis zu 2600MHz.
> 
> Wenn ich den Benchmark stabil bekommen möchte, müsste ich entweder die Spannung anheben, oder den Takt senken.



Na ja, genau das ist es ja -> kein allgemein gültiges Setting möglich. Wenn, dann höchstens Kompromisse.

Aber egal, juckt mich ohnehin nicht sehr, da bei fast jedem meiner Games ein Framelimiter (>60 FPS) zum Einsatz kommen kann.  Die Leistung der Karte gibt das halt her, und ich jage in Games auch keine FPS-Rekorde.


----------



## elmobank (23. Mai 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Na ja, genau das ist es ja -> kein allgemein gültiges Setting möglich. Wenn, dann höchstens Kompromisse.
> 
> Aber egal, juckt mich ohnehin nicht sehr, da bei fast jedem meiner Games ein Framelimiter (>60 FPS) zum Einsatz kommen kann.  Die Leistung der Karte gibt das halt her, und ich jage in Games auch keine FPS-Rekorde.


Ist schon möglich, nur nicht so prickelnd, da das UV wohl am Treiber nicht so toll ankommt - evtl. müsste man dann genau überprüfen, bis wohin die Karte dann maximal takten darf.


----------



## Methusalem (23. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ist schon möglich, nur nicht so prickelnd, da das UV wohl am Treiber nicht so toll ankommt - evtl. müsste man dann genau überprüfen, bis wohin die Karte dann maximal takten darf.


Jeder definiert prickelnd anders. 

Wenn ich mittels Framelimiter ausreichend hohe FPS erreiche, dabei gleichzeitig die Leistungsaufnahme signifikant verringern kann, ist das schon so ziemlich das maximale Ziel, was ich erreichen möchte.

Mittlerweile ärgert es mich fast schon, nicht zur 6900 XT gegriffen zuhaben, die ist nochmals sparsamer im low FPS-Bereich.


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2021)

Gerade mit 4k60Hz-Moni@Freesync reicht mir Chill 55-57fps dicke aus.

Mal geschaut, Was minTakt 1970(x) so im Verbrauch ausmacht = ca. 10W mehr als minTakt 500.
Beides liegt aber mit Chill so niedrig, das Es für 24/7 akzeptabel ist.

(x)Takt schwankt dann zw. 1940...1980 je nach Bedarf.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Mai 2021)

Also ich hab kein Problem meine Settings in allen lagen stabil zu bekommen.


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2021)

Raketenjonny ist aber ne Ausnahme.(x)
dito die LC

_Bei nem schlechten Chip kann man So schonmal 30-40 MHz verschenken.

Was bei mir auffällt, wenn ich zu sehr im PL hänge werden hohe OCing-Settings eher instabil.
Insofern habe ich schon ca. 3 Profile für RasterGames und 1 Profil für CP@RT.
Die Profile Low-Med-High Takt bzw. RT sind dann immer so ausgelegt, das der Takt zum PL passt.

Dadurch das ein Umschalten on the fly ruckzuck geht, kann  man Das schon machen.
(falls man denn immer genau optimal "eingestellt" sein will ....siehe Anhang Boost bei Teilllast)_

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung warum meine MSi ungefähr bei 229,5W (HWinfo230W) dicht macht.
Mehr W lässt sich einfach net rauskitzeln.

LOW 2535@946mV ... Offset=1025-946=79mV
MED 2548@953mV ... Offset=1025-953=72mV
High 2572@984mV ...  Offset=1025-984=41mV
RT@CP2077    2525@946mV
_bei allen bleibt das PL = 215W x1,07= 230W eingestellt
minTakt=1970 ist in der Testphase, ...macht einen guten Eindruck bisher!
Das Sparen mache ich dann nur mit Fps-Limit ala Methusalem.
Finde ich insgesamt viel befriedigender als die Jagd nach Highscores.
(Zu 99% kommt high stabil durch, med+low brauche ich nur im Ausnahmefall an Stelle XYZ
in Game XYZ mal kurz zu benutzen)_

(x) z.Vgl. Raktenjonny
2500@890mV ...Offset=975-890=85mV_ (= Boostsetting und Das bei 165W + PL=0,  Wow!)_
So einen hohen Offset schaffe ich net stabil._(in der interessanten Takt+PL-Region)_


----------



## Gurdi (24. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> 2500@890mV ...Offset=975-890=85mV_ (= Boostsetting und Das bei 165W + PL=0, Wow!)_
> So einen hohen Offset schaffe ich net stabil._(in der interessanten Takt+PL-Region_


Die Karte taktet ja eigentlich nie so hoch in UHD, ich zieh damit lediglich den Takt rauf. Meist liegt die so zwischen 2150-2200.


----------



## elmobank (24. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte taktet ja eigentlich nie so hoch in UHD, ich zieh damit lediglich den Takt rauf. Meist liegt die so zwischen 2150-2200.


Naja, ist halt wohl ne Platin oder Diamond Sample bei dir xD

Sei dir aber auch gegönnt.

Die wenigsten Karten werden diesen hohen Takt mit dieser niedrigen Spannung packen.

Bei der RX6900XT seh ich da sogar richtig schwarz, da der Chip ja doch ein paar mehr aktive Einheiten zu befeuern hat als bei einer RX6800 (ohne XT).

Hast du eigentlich schin mal eine größere Menge an RX6700XT zum Testen gehabt, was dort UV-mäßig geht?


----------



## Gurdi (24. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich schin mal eine größere Menge an RX6700XT zum Testen gehabt, was dort UV-mäßig geht?


Ja drei Stück, UV geht noch ganz gut, aber OC sind die Karten sehr zugeschnürt.


----------



## Noel1987 (24. Mai 2021)

Ich liebe die 6900xt 
Gestern habe ich Mal wieder Battlefield 4 gespielt 3440x1440 DX12 ultra mit 200% Renderskalierung und komme bei knapp 286 Watt auf 85 FPS AVG 
Und 35 Grad GPU Temperatur
Der Wahnsinn


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte taktet ja eigentlich nie so hoch in UHD, ich zieh damit lediglich den Takt rauf. Meist liegt die so zwischen 2150-2200.


Jo,
Durch das Raufziehen des Taktes unter Teilllast hat man im Prinzip das "wahre" UVen.

Kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal testen, ob Dein Setting auch mit dem aktuellen Treiber 21.5.2 den
normalen Timespy* inclusive Demo *durch läuft?
Seit Treiber 21.4.1 haben deutlich mehr Leute Probleme mit dem normalen TS als mit dem TS Extreme.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo,
> Durch das Raufziehen des Taktes unter Teilllast hat man im Prinzip das "wahre" UVen.
> 
> Kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal testen, ob Dein Setting auch mit dem aktuellen Treiber 21.5.2 den
> ...


Kann ich machen, wird aber denke ich stabil sein, wüsste zumindest nicht warum es dass nicht mehr sein sollte. Ich musste den Ram Takt lediglich wegen Dirt 5 um 10Mhz reduzieren. Dirt 5 mit RT ist ein Vram Killer erster Güte, damit teste ich auch die NV Karten mittlerweile.


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich musste den Ram Takt lediglich wegen Dirt 5 um 10Mhz reduzieren. Dirt 5 mit RT ist ein Vram Killer erster Güte, damit teste ich ....


D5@RT muss ich für min60fps@4k eh mit Custom-Game-Settings betreiben.
_(sonst schafft die nonXT halt die 60fps net konstant)_

Dummerweise hatte ich zum Testen auch nur Vram@2000FT eingestellt, hat aber für die 60fps gereicht.
_(inzwischen leider net mehr auf der Platte)_


----------



## DARPA (24. Mai 2021)

Zeigen bei euch Tools wie GPU-Z oder dxdiag auch D3D Feature Level 12_1 an? Sollte ja eigentlich 12_2 sein.

Außerdem läuft der 3dMark VRS Feature Test Tier 1 nur, wenn 'additional shading rates' deaktiviert ist. Der Tier 2 Test läuft normal in allen Einstellungen.

Hat das Treiber Team hier vllt noch Hausaufgaben offen?


----------



## Methusalem (24. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (24. Mai 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Zeigen bei euch Tools wie GPU-Z oder dxdiag auch D3D Feature Level 12_1 an? Sollte ja eigentlich 12_2 sein.
> 
> Außerdem läuft der 3dMark VRS Feature Test Tier 1 nur, wenn 'additional shading rates' deaktiviert ist. Der Tier 2 Test läuft normal in allen Einstellungen.
> 
> Hat das Treiber Team hier vllt noch Hausaufgaben offen?


Hat doch aber keinen wirklichen Nachteil, wenn es aktuell nicht angezeigt wird, oder doch?
Meine irgendwie noch im Kopf zu haben, dass es wenige Spiele gibt, die 12_1 nutzen?

Bitte mich korrigieren, wenn ich da falsch liege xD


----------



## Einbecker41 (24. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wo wir neulich bei neuen Monitoren waren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Monitor ist nice, hatte mich auch schon mit den Asus Strix 43Zoll 120hz Freesync befasst, finde den gigabyte aber viel besser dazu für den momentären preis bei compu universe für 1099Euro auch ok. Der würde mein 32Zoll 4k Acer auf jedenfall ablösen. Von Lg soll in der Richtung auch noch was kommen wenn ich mich nicht irre. Bei den 32 Zoll 4k Monitoren ist die Auswahl nach wie vor nicht überzeugend. Dieses Jahr will ich unbedingt noch auf 43Zoll gehen.


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2021)

btw.
Die GhostrunnerDemo@steam braucht u.U. ein wenig Nachhilfe bei der Aktivierung von dx12 (für RT)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t3dUH84w2rU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In der ini fehlt anscheinend die Zeile für Raytracing komplett mit AMD, habe ich dann analog Video ergänzt.
*edit: *Wenn man im Menü von Steam startet... ist DX12 evtl. auch schon Da.
_(Da hatte ich leider vorher net geschaut ... nur dumb auf den Shortcut gedrückt auf dem Desktop)_

Braucht erfreulich wenig W in 4k@Chill55fps: _(ähnlich RE Village)
(erstmal nur moderate Settings getestet, um zu schauen ob die Graka auch stabil ist)

*edit: *Mein medium Setting 2548@953mV +Vram@2000FT läuft damit ...minTakt 1930<IFC =1940 bewusst eingestellt.
edit2: das medSetting@minTakt1930 funzt dann auch so in CP2077._


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Mai 2021)

Wollte grad mal Screenshots von Rise of the Tombraider reinladen, wie es die Rx6800 an ihre Grenzen bringt, aber fürs Forum sind 3440x1440 Screenshots zu groß


----------



## Tekkla (24. Mai 2021)

Nicht 3440x1440 sind zu groß sondern dein unkomprimiertes Bild


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Mai 2021)

Ja aber wollts ausm Zwischenspeicher reinladen und nicht erst bearbeiten, dafür war ich zu faul


----------



## Gurdi (24. Mai 2021)

@RX480 
Ergebnis etwas kompromittiert weil ich keine Settings umgestellt habe.








						I scored 13 480 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## RX480 (24. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @RX480
> Ergebnis etwas kompromittiert weil ich keine Settings umgestellt habe.
> 
> 
> ...


59°C in dem HTPC-Gehäuse, quasi ohne Frischluft ist wirklich beeindruckend!
und
Stabil wie Hölle der Raketenjonny, Hut ab!
_Treiber war wohl der 21.5.1._

btw.
Habe mal in CP2077 den Startparameter geä. _(läuft mit den CustomGameSettings von Post#7.736)_
Der Startparameter(x) scheint ja irgendwas zu ändern, denn die Grafikeinstellungen sind dann erstmal
etwas verstellt und müssen im Gamemenü dann wieder auf das Gewünschte gesetzt werden.

(x) Und die Graka läuft Damit zumindestens stabil@160W in FHD@CHill45fps


----------



## Gurdi (25. Mai 2021)

Ja 21.5.1. Die wird natürlich bei längerer Last schon noch deutlich heißer, aber durch die egringe TDP brauch die ne Weile.


----------



## DARPA (25. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Hat doch aber keinen wirklichen Nachteil, wenn es aktuell nicht angezeigt wird, oder doch?
> Meine irgendwie noch im Kopf zu haben, dass es wenige Spiele gibt, die 12_1 nutzen?
> 
> Bitte mich korrigieren, wenn ich da falsch liege xD


Da es um Features und Produkteigenschaften geht, interessiert mich sowas schon.

Ist halt die Frage, ob es nur falsch ausgelesen wird bzw. falsch in der Datenbank hinterlegt ist oder ob wirklich noch kein vollständiger Support von 12_2 vorhanden ist und noch was im Treiber passieren muss. Der VRS Test war für mich halt so nen Indiz.


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. Mai 2021)

@DARPA 

Feature lvl 12_2 benötigt WDDM 2.9 (mindestens) dies ist aktuell nur mit Insider Preview möglich.
(aktuell sind wir bei WDDM 2.7 mit dem neusten Release Build)

Ich aktualisiere nun mal meine Insider Installation und gebe dann bescheid ob es wirklich schon vorhanden ist oder nicht.


----------



## DARPA (25. Mai 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Feature lvl 12_2 benötigt WDDM 2.9 (mindestens) dies ist aktuell nur mit Insider Preview möglich.


Laut Microsoft reicht WDDM 2.0. Bei Ampere wird es ja auch schon richtig angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










						New in DirectX— Feature Level 12_2
					

What’s a feature level? If you’re a game developer who has spent any amount of time with computer hardware, or perhaps a computer game which simulates working with it, you will know that graphics cards are not all the same. There’s differentiation.




					devblogs.microsoft.com
				




Will da jetzt auch kein Drama draus machen. War mir halt nur aufgefallen.


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. Mai 2021)

Ja kein Ding. Ich wollte eh updaten, dann kann ich es auch prüfen.


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (25. Mai 2021)

Moin!
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Karte in verschiedenen Spielen unterschiedlich hoch taktet.

In Metro Exodus läuft sie mit 2000 - 2200 MHz und bei Watch Dogs Legion geht sie bis 2400 MHz hoch.
Strom und Temps sind bei beiden gleich (200 W/ <80/95°C)
Max Frequenz im Treiber ist bei 2500 und Spannung 960 mV - weniger lässt Metro abstürzen; Watch Dogs hingegen läuft auch bei 920mV.

Ich beginne zu verstehen, warum das MPT viele Möglichkeiten aber auch Schwierigkeiten mit sich bringt, wenn man immer die eine Einstellung für das jeweilige Spiel sucht.

Grüße!


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. Mai 2021)

Also, sowohl Feature LvL 12_2 als auch ShaderModel 6.6 werden mit der Insider angezeigt, was mit der aktuellen Release Version von Windows ja beides eine Stufe geringer ist.
Ist aber auch immer noch WDDM 2.7 also da ist schon mal nicht der Fehler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (25. Mai 2021)

Interessant, danke fürs testen


----------



## blautemple (25. Mai 2021)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Moin!
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Karte in verschiedenen Spielen unterschiedlich hoch taktet.
> 
> In Metro Exodus läuft sie mit 2000 - 2200 MHz und bei Watch Dogs Legion geht sie bis 2400 MHz hoch.
> ...


Ist ganz normal. Verschiedene Spiele/Engines lasten unterschiedliche Teile der GPU unterschiedlich stark aus


----------



## Noel1987 (25. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ist ganz normal. Verschiedene Spiele/Engines lasten unterschiedliche Teile der GPU unterschiedlich stark aus


Deswegen erstelle ich mir spiele Profile wo für jedes Spiel der Takt eingestellt wurde 
Gehe aber nicht über 300w


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. Mai 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Interessant, danke fürs testen



Gern. Soll ich mal den VRS Test ausführen? War doch das "Problem Kind" oder?
Nachtrag:

API Unterstützung fehlt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne zusätzliche Shader läufts durch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mesh Shader hat einen kleinen Zuwachs bekommen aber da hatte ich mit der 6800XT Red Devil schon mehr. (mit älterem Treiber)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (25. Mai 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Gern. Soll ich mal den VRS Test ausführen? War doch das "Problem Kind" oder?
> Nachtrag:
> 
> API Unterstützung fehlt
> ...


Ja genau, so verhält es sich bei mir auch.


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2021)

Warum funzt dann VRS in D5+Riftbreaker so gut?

Kann Das dann später noch besser werden?


----------



## Methusalem (25. Mai 2021)

DX12 Tier 2 VRS wird doch unterstützt. Und sollte deutliche Vorteile gegenüber Tier 1 haben, wie bspw. hier in einem MS-Dev-Blog erläutert.


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2021)

Schade das Hivebusters nur im Ultimate Gamepass drin ist.
Hätte Es gerne mal probiert.

Das Video schaut schonmal gut aus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gN3vlhHTVXg:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: _habe die 17 Euronen doch mal investiert, als Einzelkauf, mal schauen.
Jo, recht sparsam in 4k@chill55-57fps_


----------



## Zetta (25. Mai 2021)

Trotzdem Wahnsinn wie effizient RDNA 2 ist. Wenn man es drauf anlegt und die 6900XT bei 380 Watt mit 2800 MHz Core abruft kommt man der 3090 gefährlich nahe oder übertrifft sie gar in einigen Fällen.


----------



## Noel1987 (25. Mai 2021)

Zetta schrieb:


> Trotzdem Wahnsinn wie effizient RDNA 2 ist. Wenn man es drauf anlegt und die 6900XT bei 380 Watt mit 2800 MHz Core abruft kommt man der 3090 gefährlich nahe oder übertrifft sie gar in einigen Fällen.




Ich komme auch mit 300 Watt über eine 3090 zb. In Borderlands 3
Sogar die frametimes sind top


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2021)

btw.

Falls Jemand ungewollt von MS nen uralten 20.12.1 Treiber draufgespielt bekommt, kann man den am Einfachsten im Gerätemanager wieder los werden, indem man den vorherigen Treiber anklickt.
als Grund fehlende Features angeben


----------



## FetterKasten (25. Mai 2021)

Das hatte ich vorhin grad!
Plötzlich flackert der Bildschirm, denke schon der Neuaufbau is schrott, dann erscheint aber ein neuer PCIe Treiber.

Da hat Windows einfach mal den richtigen Amd Treiber mit nem Schrott überspielt, wodurch in der Amd Software keine Telemetrie und CPU Daten mehr angezeigt wurde.

Erstmal automatische Windows Treiber Updates deaktiviert und die AMD Software neu aufgespielt.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Mai 2021)

Kann man das AMD Overlay irgendwie anders skalieren? 50% ist mir zu winzig und 100% zu groß.


----------



## hwk (26. Mai 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das hatte ich vorhin grad!
> Plötzlich flackert der Bildschirm, denke schon der Neuaufbau is schrott, dann erscheint aber ein neuer PCIe Treiber.
> 
> Da hat Windows einfach mal den richtigen Amd Treiber mit nem Schrott überspielt, wodurch in der Amd Software keine Telemetrie und CPU Daten mehr angezeigt wurde.
> ...


Das erklärt einiges, deshalb hat mein System gestern spontan gedacht ich hätte Hardware getauscht und die Radeon Software hat mich kein Sharpening etc in den Spielprofilen mehr aktivieren lassen? 
Flackern gabs auch und die USB Geräte gingen kurzzeitig nicht, also hats auch die Chipsatz Treiber getroffen, hab danach beides (Radeon Software und AMD Chipsatztreiber) neu installiert und es ging wieder, hatte es ja schon vermutet, dass Windows da blödsinn gemacht hat, beruhigend nicht der einzige zu sein.


----------



## flx23 (26. Mai 2021)

Ja bei mir das gleich... 
Ich hab auch gedacht mir schmiert gleich was ab... Dabei hatte ich eigentlich mal die Updatefunktion für Treiber deaktiviert... Muss mit dem 20h2 update wieder geändert worden sein


----------



## Dudelll (26. Mai 2021)

Ja vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Gestern schon gewundert was Windows an neuer Hardware gefunden und installiert hat und wie blöde im Geräte-Manager rumgesucht, aber natürlich nicht dran gedacht die Treiber Versionen zu checken


----------



## blautemple (26. Mai 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit 300 Watt über eine 3090 zb. In Borderlands 3
> Sogar die frametimes sind top


Kannst es versuchen:





						[PCGH-Community-Benchmarks] Borderlands 3 (GPU)
					

Borderlands 3 - "Sanctuary"     Engine: Unreal Engine 4 im optimierten Gewand (Direct X 12) Besonderheiten: Von Hand optimiert, sehr gute Performance Detaileinstellungen: Maximal, native Renderauflösung Benchmarkszene: GPU-lastiges Innenareal DRM-Plattform: Steam oder Epic Savegame lässt sich...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## elmobank (26. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> 
> Falls Jemand ungewollt von MS nen uralten 20.12.1 Treiber draufgespielt bekommt, kann man den am Einfachsten im Gerätemanager wieder los werden, indem man den vorherigen Treiber anklickt.
> als Grund fehlende Features angeben


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, erklärt, warum die Daten des MPT nicht erkannt werden...

Also Treiber deinstallieren und alles neu aufspielen... zum Kübeln...


----------



## RX480 (26. Mai 2021)

Du brauchst den Graka-Treiber net neu aufspielen!

Nur im Gerätemanager den Vorherigen zurück fordern, dauert 2 Sekunden.
geht ruckzuck on the fly...zumindestens mit Intel, ob bei AMD die Chipsatztreiber mit betroffen sind, ist ne andere Frage.

Die MPT-Settings muss man leider tatsächlich neu in die Registry schreiben, setzt W10 komischerweise net auf die alte Registry zurück.


----------



## G0NZ0 (26. Mai 2021)

Wer von euch nutzt eigentlich alles einen Vertical Mount für die GPU?
Könntet ihr da mal schauen, ob da noch Platz ist um eine weitere Karte (1 Slot) hinter der GPU unterzubringen?
Würde nur ungern sämtliche Modelle austesten müssen


----------



## DARPA (26. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Falls Jemand ungewollt von MS nen uralten 20.12.1 Treiber draufgespielt bekommt,


Ja da hat uns WU gestern ein schönes Ei gelegt


----------



## RX480 (26. Mai 2021)

Weil gerade CB the Outriders testet, habe ich nochmal DX11 mit DX12 in 4k vgl.,
Ei der Daus!
DX11 braucht deutlich weniger Watt als DX12!?
Ich stehe ganz am Anfang einfach nur so rum. Selbst wenn DX12 noch Shader kompiliert,
kommt mir der Unterschied etwas groß vor.
_(ist die kostenlose Demo@Steam)_


----------



## Methusalem (26. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Weil gerade CB the Outriders testet, habe ich nochmal DX11 mit DX12 in 4k vgl.,
> Ei der Daus!
> DX11 braucht deutlich weniger Watt als DX12!?
> Ich stehe ganz am Anfang einfach nur so rum. Selbst wenn DX12 noch Shader kompiliert,
> ...


Wie sieht's denn mit der CPU-Last aus? Die dürfte doch mit DX 12 höher sein.


----------



## RX480 (26. Mai 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit der CPU-Last aus? Die dürfte doch mit DX 12 höher sein.


Du meinst durchs kompilieren könnte die CPU-Last höher in DX12 sein? (ansonsten wäre ja DX11 evtl. eher belastend, bei gleichen Fps)

Die kleine CPU war ganz leise.(so eine Gesamtwert im Overlay würde auch Nix besagen, müsste dannschonmal die Cores einzeln kontrollieren)
Das wäre eigentlich ein Wunsch an die Treiberabteilung von AMD, die CPU-Cores einzeln im
 Overlay anzuzeigen.

Aber Das erklärt net bei gleichen Fps den doppelten Verbrauch bei der Graka.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Kannst es versuchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin jetzt von einer Stock 3090 ausgegangen xD
Aber ich werde das am Wochenende machen 
Gruß


----------



## openSUSE (26. Mai 2021)

AMD GPUOpen
Unreal Engine 5 Early Access is here!








						Unreal Engine 5 Early Access is here!
					

We are very excited to announce our support for Unreal Engine 5 early access, including the release of our UE5-optimized developer driver.




					gpuopen.com
				



Sogar mit passendem Treiber:
EDIT:


			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-5-1-ue5
		




> Radeon Software Adrenalin 21.5.1 for UE5 Highlights
> Support For
> 
> Unreal Engine 5 Early Access
> ...



EPIC UND AMD, wer hätte das gedacht?


----------



## Edelhamster (26. Mai 2021)

@RX480 Wie sieht es denn hinsichtlich Leistungsaufnahme bei DX11 aus ,wenn wie auf den DX12 Screens entfernter Hintergrund und Weitsicht hinzukommen? 
Von oben auf den Boden gucken unter DX11 ist da glaub ich nicht perfekt vergleichbar mit den DX12 shots.


----------



## DARPA (26. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die kleine CPU


bremst die Karte scheinbar ein, wenn ich mir die GPU Auslastung ansehe.


----------



## RX480 (26. Mai 2021)

Ich kann mir nur noch vorstellen, das durch das DrawcallLimit in DX11 etwas weniger dargestellt wird.
So wie Edelhamster gesagt hat._ (oder das Treiber-Tessellation=4x nur in DX11 wirkt ???)_

Bilde mir ein, das DX12 ein mue besser ausschaut. _(Gras in der Entfernung)
(die unterschiedliche Blickrichtung in den Bildern machte net soviel aus)_

Bei schnellen Drehungen bekomme ich auch DX11 auf 99% GPU-Last.
_(also limitiert die CPU net)_

*edit: *Seit Gestern Abend gibts auch ein neues Versuchsobjekt mit UE5.0 EA_.(AncientValley)





						Unreal Engine 5: Epic zeigt in dieser Woche Enwicklungstools der Engine
					

Der Custom Chip der PS5 entpackt mit der Äquivalenzleistung von ca 9Zen 2 Kernen.  Bei Oodle Kraken, wobei nicht klar ist ob bei der Angabe Kraken mit Kraken oder Kraken mit zlib verglichen wurde (ich vermute letzteres).




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				











						Unreal Engine 5 super resolution feature promises near 4K quality 'at the cost of 1080p'
					

Will work across DX11, DX12, Vulkan, PS5, and Xbox.




					www.pcgamer.com
				







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=u8auZcKjDAU:238

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_
Ich bekomms auf jeden Fall problemlos gestartet.

Wüsste gern wie man TSR in Ghostrunner nutzen kann, ala DF.
edit: Rein vom Optischen kann man in 4k ruhig mal die Auflösung auf 50% scaling setzen und
FidelityFX Upsampling = EIN.


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2021)

Jetzt mal 2 Bilder zu AncientValley im Vgl. Fenster vs Vollbildmodus._(Fps-Limit willkürlich)_
Keine Ahnung, warum im Fenster mehr W !?


----------



## Darkearth27 (27. Mai 2021)

Also die AV Demo ist schon echt nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Problem wird sein, wenn da noch RT Relections hinzugeschaltet werden, dann wirds mit der Performance sehr weit runter gehen.

Bleibt zu hoffen, das AMD mit dem DLSS Äquivalent auch damit punkten können.

Mal nen Bild aus der Schlucht des "Dark Valley" (1440p)
Leider zeigt das Overlay die FPS nicht an und RTSS lässt es sofort Crashen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Vergleich mal ein Bild aus der Kite Demo von 2015 
(720p -> lässt sich mit dem standalone leider nicht ändern)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@RX480

Die Unreal Engine ist scheinbar an den DWM gebunden (so war es früher schon mal)
Das Problem gab es damals bei der Infiltrator Demo auch schon mal.


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2021)

Die Fps sind Rechts Mitte unterhalb vom Overlay eingeblendet_.(siehe die Bilder im Post oben)_
Man kann Einiges gezielt auswählen.

edit: mal noch ein Bild
_warum Overlay im Vollbild nur bei DRUCK mit kommt, k.A._


----------



## Downsampler (27. Mai 2021)

Wieso glaubt ihr, daß eine Demo, die in einem Viewport einer UE5 Vorabversion läuft, irgendwelche relevanten FPS ausspuckt?

Wenn überhaupt ist das bloß ein Überblick, ob man mit der jeweiligen Hardware, beim Arbeiten mit der neuen UE5 irgendwelche Probleme bekommt.


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2021)

Für mich persönlich wars zum Einen ein Test ob nur 16GB Hauptspeicher Ram DDR4 ein Problem sind
und zum Anderen interessiert mich eigentlich der Verbrauch unter so einer Last.

Chill 45-47fps wäre mein Minimum für playable._(<150W asic ist meine 24/7 Wunschvorstellung= SILENT)
Weiss jetzt net ob TSR schon aktiv ist in der Demo. (temporal SuperResolution)_

50% scaled sollte wohl 1080p-->2160p sein._(Was ja mal auch die neue Technik von AMD können soll)

btw.
Eigentlich ist mein 21.5.2 net der richtige Treiber!
Weiss net ob sich der spezielle UE5 EA-Treiber lohnt, falls Darkearth den Richtigen drauf hatte!?








						Radeon Software Adrenalin 21.5.1 for UE5
					

[spoiler][spoiler]  Driver: Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 21.5.1 for Unreal Engine 5 Early Access Release Notes | AMD Driver version: 05/24/2021,...




					forums.guru3d.com
				



_


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. Mai 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wieso glaubt ihr, daß eine Demo, die in einem Viewport einer UE5 Vorabversion läuft, irgendwelche relevanten FPS ausspuckt?
> 
> Wenn überhaupt ist das bloß ein Überblick, ob man mit der jeweiligen Hardware, beim Arbeiten mit der neuen UE5 irgendwelche Probleme bekommt.



Natürlich nicht.
Die FPS in Games ist mir auch total schnurz dabei, mir ging es um die Funktionen und wie die triangles aufgebaut sind. Da schaut man sich dann auch noch gleich die Auswirkungen in höheren Auflösungen an.

Deswegen ja direkt auch der Hinweis, das man später mit zugeschalteten  RT Reflections Probleme bekommt, wenn das AMD Feature nicht mindestens genauso gut arbeitet wie DLSS bei Nvidia.

Man kann mit der Demo schon schön experimentieren, sich den triangle "Fluss" anschauen der den Staub abbilden soll, die spell Animationen usw. Hat später alles Auswirkungen auf die FPS in Games die eben die Fülle nutzen. Aktuell ist es aber nichts sagend und dient zum anschauen.


----------



## elmobank (28. Mai 2021)

So, ich habe gestern meinen aquacomputer Kühlblock mit aktiver Backplate montiert - nach Änderung durch den Hersteller auf die aktuelle Revision.

Ein erster Test zeigt, dass die Temperaturen sich in einem ähnlichen Rahmen wie mit dem Alphacoolblock bewegen. Sobald der MoRa angeschlossen ist, werden die Deltas ermittelt und der Vergleich kann erfolgen.

Was mir aber gravierend auffällt, im ersten Test zumindest, dass ist ein extrem lautes Spulenrasseln, welches mit dem Alphacoolblock erst ab einer Taktrate von >2500 bis 2600MHz in einer ähnlichen Lautstärke auftrat.

Ich werde wohl am Wochenende zum Testen kommen, dann gibt es die Werte von mir, ebenso ein Fazit dazu.


----------



## McZonk (28. Mai 2021)

Aqua Computer hat auf die Thematik Geräuschentwicklung ja schon reagiert und bietet zumindest eine Maßnahme. Wie hilfreich die für jeden ist, liegt wohl an der individuellen Karte: https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasse...lates-f-r-amd-rx-6800-6900-serie/#post1455569

Dass der AC gleichwertig oder gar schlechter kühlen soll als der ALC kann ich aus Messreihen heraus nicht bestätigen.


----------



## elmobank (28. Mai 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Aqua Computer hat auf die Thematik Geräuschentwicklung ja schon reagiert und bietet zumindest eine Maßnahme. Wie hilfreich die für jeden ist, liegt wohl an der individuellen Karte: https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasse...lates-f-r-amd-rx-6800-6900-serie/#post1455569
> 
> Dass der AC gleichwertig oder gar schlechter kühlen soll als der ALC kann ich aus Messreihen heraus nicht bestätigen.


Ist aber doch schon etwas merkwürdig, dass meine Karte mit dem ALC Kühlee keine Geräusche veranstaltet (erst ab Taktraten jenseits der 2500MHz hörbar) und nun mit dem AC Kühler hörbar ab 2200MHz und das nicht gerade leise...

Die Temps werde ich dann genauso prüfen, wie ich das mit dem ALC Kühler gemacht habe.
Beide Kühler haben bei mir die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut bekommen (AC ja immer dabei), also selbe Vorraussetzungen.

Der erste Test hatte leider 4°C höhere Temps von GPU und Hotspot angezeigt, dafür 4°C weniger auf dem VRam (im Vergleich zum ALC Kühler).


----------



## blautemple (28. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ist aber doch schon etwas merkwürdig, dass meine Karte mit dem ALC Kühlee keine Geräusche veranstaltet (erst ab Taktraten jenseits der 2500MHz hörbar) und nun mit dem AC Kühler hörbar ab 2200MHz und das nicht gerade leise...
> 
> Die Temps werde ich dann genauso prüfen, wie ich das mit dem ALC Kühler gemacht habe.
> Beide Kühler haben bei mir die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut bekommen (AC ja immer dabei), also selbe Vorraussetzungen.
> ...


Das war bei meinem Kühler für die 3090 Strix genauso. Mit dem Aquacomputer und dem EKWB Kühler hat sie sich angehört wie eine Kreissäge, während mit dem Corsair und Phanteks Block alles normal war. Das scheint so eine Eigenheit der aktuellen Generation von AMD und Nvidia zu sein. Mit den Vorgänger Generationen gab es solche Probleme nicht.


----------



## McZonk (28. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Ist aber doch schon etwas merkwürdig, dass meine Karte mit dem ALC Kühlee keine Geräusche veranstaltet (erst ab Taktraten jenseits der 2500MHz hörbar) und nun mit dem AC Kühler hörbar ab 2200MHz und das nicht gerade leise...


Ich befürchte, dass das leider gerade nicht merkwürdig ist, sondern schon mehrfach so der Fall ist. Wirklich erklären lässt sich das Phänomen aber leider nicht (siehe Statement von AC, Kartenabhängigkeit).


----------



## Derjeniche (28. Mai 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Dass der AC gleichwertig oder gar schlechter kühlen soll als der ALC kann ich aus Messreihen heraus nicht bestätigen.


Naja über Alphacool wird zwar viel gelästert und gemeckert hinsichtlich Qualität(sschwankungen), aber die Kühlblöcke, die ich von ihnen auf GPU und CPU habe, kühlen erste Sahne. 

Mit neuer Pumpe ist bei mir Delta GPU => Wasser ~=5K und Delta GPU Hotspot => Wasser ~=15K. 

Unter Volllast Furmark+Prime95 mit RX6800

Auch Igorslab hat sich sehr positiv in einem Video über den Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-A für RX6800/XT 6900XT geäußert, was auch dann der Grund war, wieso ich ihn gekauft habe.


----------



## Noel1987 (28. Mai 2021)

Ich kann auch nicht meckern 
Die Deltas bei der 6900xt sind zwar etwas höher aber erste Sahne


----------



## McZonk (28. Mai 2021)

Bitte nichts in meine Post reininterpretieren, was da nicht steht. Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass der ALC schlecht kühlt. Da steht lediglich, dass ich nicht bestätigen kann, dass er besser kühlt als ein AC


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Mai 2021)

Und ZONK, is man ein Fanboy.


----------



## elmobank (29. Mai 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Bitte nichts in meine Post reininterpretieren, was da nicht steht. Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass der ALC schlecht kühlt. Da steht lediglich, dass ich nicht bestätigen kann, dass er besser kühlt als ein AC





McZonk schrieb:


> Aqua Computer hat auf die Thematik Geräuschentwicklung ja schon reagiert und bietet zumindest eine Maßnahme. Wie hilfreich die für jeden ist, liegt wohl an der individuellen Karte: https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasse...lates-f-r-amd-rx-6800-6900-serie/#post1455569
> 
> Dass der AC gleichwertig oder gar schlechter kühlen soll als der ALC kann ich aus Messreihen heraus nicht bestätigen.


Der Post lässt leider die Interpretation zu, da wir ja deine Messreihen nicht kennen xD
Und wenn man etwas unterstellen möchte, dann ist es halt leider doch eine Vorlage xD


Xaphyr schrieb:


> Und ZONK, is man ein Fanboy.


Würde ich perse keinem unterstellen - das ist nicht fair, da man anhand von ein paar Posts die Person gar nicht einschätzen kann.

Mein Kühler ist nun frei von Luftblasen, damit kann ich dann jetzt den selben Test wiederholen, wie beim ALC Kühler.
Was mir aktuell noch auffällt, ist der wohl geringere Innenwiederstand des Kühlers, er reduziert nicht so stark den Durchfluss von meiner D5 next.
Mal schauen, ob ich heute oder erst morgen zum Testen komme, aber ich werde dann die Deltawerte der Kühler gegenüberstellen.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Würde ich perse keinem unterstellen - das ist nicht fair, da man anhand von ein paar Posts die Person gar nicht einschätzen kann.


Wollte ich auch dir keinesfalls unterstellen, mein Guter. Das war als eine Mischung aus Witz und Persiflage zu verstehen.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Mai 2021)

All dem zur Folge, was man Querbeet im Netz so an Erfahrungen findet, ist das Kühlverhalten zwischen den verfügbaren Blöcken - quelle surprise! - kaum unterschiedlich. Es kristallisiert sich für mich damit heraus, dass die von mir erlebten Temperaturen und Deltas das normale Verhalten einer 6900XT unter Wasser darstellen. Die Ausreißer von einigen wenigen K nach oben oder unten tue ich mitterweile als  Toleranz ab. Beim Spulenrasseln bin ich auch ein wenig ratlos, war es doch am Anfang relativ laut und wurde dann über die Zeit deutlich weniger.

Zusammengenommen sind meine beiden Beobachtungen für alle anderen für die Katz, denn durch meinen individuellen Loop als auch die Anpassungen durch das MPT gibt es keine gemeinsame Basis. Das MPT ist vermutlich sogar wichtiger für hohe Leistung bei niedrigen Temperaturen - und gegen Rasseln - als der Kühlblock.

Ich meine, selbst wenn man mit einer Art für den Testlauf genormten Basis herangeht, dass die dadurch ermittelten Werte lediglich als Anhaltspunkte dienlich sind. Jedenfalls taugen die Vergleiche von "Was hast du für Werte?" oder Aussagen wie  "Ich habe da aber X weniger..." und die dadurch bei mir ausgelösten "Verbesserungswünsche" mehr dazu bei mich kirre zu machen, denn einen real erlebbaren Vorteil zu bringen.


----------



## elmobank (30. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> All dem zur Folge, was man Querbeet im Netz so an Erfahrungen findet, ist das Kühlverhalten zwischen den verfügbaren Blöcken - quelle surprise! - kaum unterschiedlich. Es kristallisiert sich für mich damit heraus, dass die von mir erlebten Temperaturen und Deltas das normale Verhalten einer 6900XT unter Wasser darstellen. Die Ausreißer von einigen wenigen K nach oben oder unten tue ich mitterweile als  Toleranz ab. Beim Spulenrasseln bin ich auch ein wenig ratlos, war es doch am Anfang relativ laut und wurde dann über die Zeit deutlich weniger.
> 
> Zusammengenommen sind meine beiden Beobachtungen für alle anderen für die Katz, denn durch meinen individuellen Loop als auch die Anpassungen durch das MPT gibt es keine gemeinsame Basis. Das MPT ist vermutlich sogar wichtiger für hohe Leistung bei niedrigen Temperaturen - und gegen Rasseln - als der Kühlblock.
> 
> Ich meine, selbst wenn man mit einer Art für den Testlauf genormten Basis herangeht, dass die dadurch ermittelten Werte lediglich als Anhaltspunkte dienlich sind. Jedenfalls taugen die Vergleiche von "Was hast du für Werte?" oder Aussagen wie  "Ich habe da aber X weniger..." und die dadurch bei mir ausgelösten "Verbesserungswünsche" mehr dazu bei mich kirre zu machen, denn einen real erlebbaren Vorteil zu bringen.


Leider lässt sich das "Rasseln" mit dem AC Kühlblock nicht mit dem MPT beeinflussen - warum auch immer.

Im Stresstest vom AMD Treiber und Furmark ist meine Karte unhörbar (Dauerlast und kein Wechsel), sobald ich aber ein Spiel oder einen Benchmark starte, geht die Geräuschkulisse los.

Und die ist wirklich übel.... ich werde das mal bei meinen Tests aufnehmen.

Zu den absoluten Temperaturwerten, da gebe ich dir Recht, dies ist u.a. von der Wassertemperatur abhängig, wenn die höher ist, dann fallen die Temperaturen der Bauteile ebenso höher aus (konnte ich auch gut im verkürzten Loop bei mir sehen xD).
Wenn wir hingegen von den Delta sprechen, im Bezug zur Wassertemperatur, dann haben wir diesen Faktor eigentlich weitesgehen ausgeschlossen und einen sehr guten Anhaltspunkt für die Leistung des Kühlers.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Mai 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Wenn wir hingegen von den Delta sprechen, im Bezug zur Wassertemperatur, dann haben wir diesen Faktor eigentlich weitesgehen ausgeschlossen und einen sehr guten Anhaltspunkt für die Leistung des Kühlers.


Ist das so? Dreimal den Kühler montiert, dreimal ein anderes Delta bekommen.


----------



## DARPA (30. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Jedenfalls taugen die Vergleiche von "Was hast du für Werte?" oder Aussagen wie "Ich habe da aber X weniger..." und die dadurch bei mir ausgelösten "Verbesserungswünsche" mehr dazu bei mich kirre zu machen,


Wir Verrückte streben zwar immer nach dem Optimum. Aber dann muss man sich nur wieder erinnern, dass die Karte mit stock Kühler mit 90 - 100 °C vor sich hinkocht. Und dabei hört man auch, dass da Lüfter drauf arbeiten ^^

Ob ich dann jetzt lautlose 40 oder 50 °C auf der GPU habe, spielt auch nur noch für den Kopf ne Rolle 

Je nach Software kann auch bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme die Auslastung der Einheiten und somit die Temperaturen etwas unterschiedlich sein. Ist alles gar nicht so einfach zu vergleichen.

Spulenrasseln war bei meiner Karte an Tag 1 so krass, da hätte ich sie fast wieder zurück geschickt (zum Glück hab ich es nicht ^^). So ein Grillenkonzert hatte ich vorher noch nie gehört.
Jetzt ein halbes Jahr später kann ich sie als nicht mehr wahrnehmbar bezeichnen. Also so wie andere Karten vorher auch. Ist also durch benutzen leiser geworden.


----------



## ApolloX30 (30. Mai 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Mal nen Bild aus der Schlucht des "Dark Valley" (1440p)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was für ein Spiel ist das - sieht gut aus 

Zum Spulenrasseln: Die Beweislage ist erdrückend, dass dies mit der Zeit zurückgeht. Ich les im Luxx so oft von Leute, welche die Karte auspacken, anspielen, vom "Spulenrasseln des Todes" berichten und anschließend im nächsten Satz das Wort "RMA" verwenden. Und dann die länger-Benutzer, welche fast alle sagen, dass die Geräuschkulisse schnell weniger wird. Ich hab meine Karte von einem gekauft, der sich zweimal ne 68XT bei AMD geschossen hat. Ich hab mit meinen super-Modell seine ältere, die ist jetzt ruhig, bei ihm war sie laut. Er hat jetzt eine MB und die war anfangs wieder laut. Also immer wieder dasselbe Spielchen.


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Mai 2021)

Ist kein Spiel, ist die Demo der Unreal Engine 5 um zu schauen was die Engine so kann.
Und die kann eine ganze Menge, braucht nur sehr viel RAM, geht zwar auch mit wenig (16) aber man merkt schon, dass der Hunger von auf UE5 basierten Games in Zukunft steigen könnte.


----------



## RX480 (30. Mai 2021)

Unreal Engine 5: So schön werden Spiele mit der neuen Unreal Engine aussehen
					

In einer neuen Videopräsentation hat Epic Games weitere Highlights der Unreal Engine 5 präsentiert. Entwickler haben ab sofort Zugriff auf eine Early-Access-Variante der Software, mit der sie bereits einen Teil der Features ausprobieren können. Die Vollversion des Grafikmotors wird dann Anfang...




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Die Gamedesigner werden sicher ne Menge Ram brauchen. (x) Aber mit ner 16GB-Graka scheinen
16GB Ram ganz gut zu reichen. (kommt ja auch noch der positive Effekt von TSR dazu beim Spielen)

(x) Wenn man so verfressen ist und gescannte Punktewolken einliest, das ist net Ohne vom Platzbedarf her,
was die UE5 dann schon kann.=NICE
(Im Prinzip ist dann das Erschaffen von realen Umgebungen net mehr per Editor erforderlich,
eher ein intelligentes Tool, was aus Punktehaufen intelligente Körper macht, kenn ich so aus dem Chemieanlagenbau. Die intelligenten Körper brauchen dann weniger Speicher.)

TSR sieht in Ghostrunner schon perfekt aus.


----------



## openSUSE (30. Mai 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ist kein Spiel, ist die Demo der Unreal Engine 5 um zu schauen was die Engine so kann.
> Und die kann eine ganze Menge, braucht nur sehr viel RAM, geht zwar auch mit wenig (16) aber man merkt schon, dass der Hunger von auf UE5 basierten Games in Zukunft steigen könnte.


Fertig compiliert hat das Spiel/Demo ~25GB auf der Platte, mehr ist es nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und soviel RAM ist es dann auch nicht mehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (31. Mai 2021)

Hier mal ein ganz kurzer Clip auf YT:  Da scheinen sich ein paar Spezies schon ran zu wagen.
_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=FfXYK4eo4fs:2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(wäre net schlecht, wenn die Games mal so performen)_

Und ne Demo+Diskussion zu RT in Lumen: = InlineRT _(also gut für nextGen-Konsolen+RDNA2)




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=-PwGRi3ZQ9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2021)

Aus der UE Engine könnte ja doch noch mal was werden.


----------



## elmobank (31. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Aus der UE Engine könnte ja doch noch mal was werden.


War die UE denn jemals schlecht...?
War irgendwie immer der Meinung, dass die ganz passabel war, auch mit den alten ließ sich immer ein passabels Spiel darstellen xD

Achso, zur Info:
Aquacomputer hat nun die neuen Anleitungen für die Wasserblöcke der RX6800 und 6900 Serie online gestellt - habe mir nun erst einmal die zusätzlichen Pads organisiert, dann heißt es am Wochenende: Schon wieder basteln.... xD


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Mai 2021)

Moin Mädels.....wie geht's euch? Bin nach langer Zeit auch Mal wieder on 😊 Mein PC ist schon ein wenig eingerostet 🙈 Ich hatte das letze gute halbe Jahr echt viel um die Ohren ( neue Arbeit und Familie)
Gucke seit kurzem nach eine RX 6800XT Midnight Black auf der AMD Seite. Habe mich wirklich hard in dieser Karte verliebt 😂 Aber leider sind ja die Karten immer ausverkauft und vergriffen🤨  Ich möchte jetzt eine haben 😁 640€ ist schon ein fairer Preis. Viel mehr würde ich auch nicht für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben wollen,da ich kaum noch zocke. Aber wenn ich dann Mal zocke dann möchte ich auch mit allen Reglern nach rechts zocken in 1440p  Die 5700XT ist mir irgendwie zu lahm 😉

Habe euch irgendwie vermisst 😊


----------



## Xaphyr (31. Mai 2021)

Neue Arbeit UND Familie? Oo
Oder Familie und neue Arbeit?  Oh und wb! ^^
Hab mich neulich erst gefragt, wo du abgeblieben bist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Mai 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Neue Arbeit UND Familie? Oo
> Oder Familie und neue Arbeit?  Oh und wb! ^^
> Hab mich neulich erst gefragt, wo du abgeblieben bist.


Ne ne Familie ist noch die gleiche 😉

Ich werde ab heute Mal wieder hier mit lesen🤗 Hat denn schon jemand von euch schon eine Midnight Black ergattern können?


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2021)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ne ne Familie ist noch die gleiche 😉
> 
> Ich werde ab heute Mal wieder hier mit lesen🤗 Hat denn schon jemand von euch schon eine Midnight Black ergattern können?


Die Scalper waren schneller.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Scalper waren schneller.


Boar das ja echt nervig 🤨 Das ja nicht normal...😔 möchte doch nur eine 6800xt haben und wäre super Happy 🤗

@Gurdi

Wie ich sehe biste ja immer noch sehr fleißig am testen und optimieren 💪👍


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Aus der UE Engine könnte ja doch noch mal was werden.





elmobank schrieb:


> War die UE denn jemals schlecht...?
> War irgendwie immer der Meinung, dass die ganz passabel war, auch mit den alten ließ sich immer ein passabels Spiel darstellen


Just for Fun:
Unreal Tournament gibts auch noch, falls Jemand nen EPIC-Account hat.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QR4j3yE2ZM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



btw.
Durch den Gamepass kann man auch mal JustCause4 Reloaded antesten.
Wusste gar net, das die APEX-Engine verwendet wird. _(vllt. speziell wg. nextGen ?)_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNaVhWU4vGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Juni 2021)

ab minute 20 wird’s Richtig interessant für uns!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gqAYMx34euU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach nur krass!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flx23 (1. Juni 2021)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Boar das ja echt nervig 🤨 Das ja nicht normal...😔 möchte doch nur eine 6800xt haben und wäre super Happy 🤗


Schau mal bei den Kollegen von hwluxx vorbei. Die waren sehr fleißig und ich konnte beim 2. Versuch new 6900xt abstauben. 









						[Sammelthread] - AMD RDNA2 Verfügbarkeitshinweise (Startpost lesen! Keine Diskussion, Handel; keine Skript- oder Bot-Anfragen)
					

Moinsen,  gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen Trick wie man nicht hängenbleibt, wenn man Paypal durchlaufen hat und wieder zurück in den Shop geleitet wird?  Das hatte ich letzte Woche  und davor auch schon mal.  Glück haben.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




Am besten startpost 2x lesen und dann die letzten 20 Seiten oder so, dann weiß man wie der Hase so läuft. 

Bin leider nicht mehr ganz up to date was da die letzten 4 Wochen passiert ist (es gibt jetzt random drops und nicht mehr nur am Donnerstag. Auch eine Einstellung des Projekts mal im Gespräch)


----------



## Noel1987 (1. Juni 2021)

Fsr in 3 Wochen ?
Mega geil


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juni 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> einfach nur krass!!!


Ich bin seeeeeehr gespannt. Cool finde ich, dass es auch für alte Karten geht - und den Seitenhieb mit der GTX1060.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Juni 2021)

Es geht voran. Ob es aus dem Stand massentauglich wird, muss sich noch zeigen. Daher meine Empfehlung, abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juni 2021)

Ich erwarte da jetzt nicht viel, anfangen kann ich damit am  Main auch wenig.
Super aber dass ich es dann auch am Laptop mit der 3070 nutzen kann, das interne 4K Panel braucht Leistung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Juni 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei den Kollegen von hwluxx vorbei. Die waren sehr fleißig und ich konnte beim 2. Versuch new 6900xt abstauben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo Danke...werde es Mal fleißig lesen🤗


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich erwarte da jetzt nicht viel, anfangen kann ich damit am  Main auch wenig.
> Super aber dass ich es dann auch am Laptop mit der 3070 nutzen kann, das interne 4K Panel braucht Leistung.


Probiers doch mal in der GhostrunnerDemo -dx12 (kostenlos@Steam).
_(weiss jetzt net obs geholfen hat die UE5 EA auf dem PC zu haben)_

Schnappschuss vom Handy:_ sollte zumindestens mit Raketenjonny funzen_


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich bin seeeeeehr gespannt. Cool finde ich, dass es auch für alte Karten geht - und den Seitenhieb mit der GTX1060.


Ob das in Zukunft so reibungslos läuft wird sich zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ob man als Pascal Nutzer bereit ist sich solche Grütze anzutun steht auch noch auf einem anderen Blatt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juni 2021)

Die Vergleichsbilder auf der Pascalkarte sind wirklich einfach nur schlecht. Grundsätzlich hat AMD kein vernünftig zu vergleichendes Bildmaterial bereit gestellt.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Juni 2021)

Zur Beurteilung ist es eh am besten man wartet auf das erste richtige Game.


----------



## Methusalem (1. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Vergleichsbilder auf der Pascalkarte sind wirklich einfach nur schlecht. Grundsätzlich hat AMD kein vernünftig zu vergleichendes Bildmaterial bereit gestellt.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das absichtlich so ist.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Juni 2021)

Bei AMD gibts ja auch nichts zu sehen. Ausser daß AMD die Schautafel für die einzelnen Modis über Bild gelegt haben.



			https://images.anandtech.com/doci/16723/Computex%20Press%20Deck_18.jpg
		



			https://images.anandtech.com/doci/16723/AMD_Godfall.jpg
		


Einfach mal hin und her schalten.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juni 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Zur Beurteilung ist es eh am besten man wartet auf das erste richtige Game.


Godfall hab ich ja,kann ich dann zeitnah testen.


DaHell63 schrieb:


> Bei AMD gibts ja auch nichts zu sehen. Ausser daß AMD die Schautafel für die einzelnen Modis über Bild gelegt haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessanter Aspekt. Das ja fast schon grob irreführend.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Vergleichsbilder auf der Pascalkarte sind wirklich einfach nur schlecht. Grundsätzlich hat AMD kein vernünftig zu vergleichendes Bildmaterial bereit gestellt.


Da finde ich den Kommentar von Phil gut.
Er meint MotionBlur = On ist schlecht für Bildvergleiche. Gerade am Rand wirds sinnlos.


----------



## Methusalem (1. Juni 2021)

Quelloffen heisst ja noch lange nicht "gleich gut für jeden".

AMD wird sich sagen, dass sich  zwar jedermann frei ihrer  Technik bedienen kann, es richtig gut aber nur auf AMD-Hardware aussehen wird.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juni 2021)

Hier ist aber zumindest ein Vergleich gegeben.


			https://images.anandtech.com/doci/16722/1067925250.jpg
		



Methusalem schrieb:


> Quelloffen heisst ja noch lange nicht "gleich gut für jeden".
> 
> AMD wird sich sagen, dass sich  zwar jedermann frei ihrer  Technik bedienen kann, es richtig gut aber nur auf AMD-Hardware aussehen wird.


Durchaus denkbar und eigentlich auch nicht blöd von der herangehensweise.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2021)

Das Pascal net so gut/gar net fullAsyncCompute kann ist doch klar und net ne wissentliche Benachteiligung.

Eigentlich war reduziertes AC in TS+G4 nur Showcase für Jensen.


----------



## openSUSE (1. Juni 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ob das in Zukunft so reibungslos läuft wird sich zeigen.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Das sieht nicht wirklich so schlimm aus, liegt auch viel an dem Videoschnitt. Zudem sind Framegenaue zusammenschnitte aus 2 Videos mit unterschiedlichen FPS/Codec immer etwas "dirty". Zudem kommt es auch  drauf an wann/wo du den Screenshot machst, dann kann auch mal die Nativ Seite schlechter aussehen.


Methusalem schrieb:


> Quelloffen heisst ja noch lange nicht "gleich gut für jeden".
> 
> AMD wird sich sagen, dass sich  zwar jedermann frei ihrer  Technik bedienen kann, es richtig gut aber nur auf AMD-Hardware aussehen wird.


AMD kann so gut für nvidia optimieren wie sie wollen, nvidia kann es besser, nötigenfalls auch im Treiber. Andersrum gilt dies aber auch. AMD würde nie sagen/behaupten es für nvidia so optimiert zu haben, dass nvidia es selbst nicht besser machen könne. (Auch dies gilt andersum sicher auch.)
Es wird unter MIT Lizenz gestellt, nvidia ist eingeladen mit zu machen. Ob nvidia dies nun als geworfenen Federhandschuh oder als Einladung zur Kooperation interpretiert liegt wohl alleine an nvidia.



RX480 schrieb:


> Das Pascal net so gut/gar net fullAsyncCompute kann ist doch klar und net ne wissentliche Benachteiligung.
> 
> Eigentlich war reduziertes AC in TS+G4 nur Showcase für Jensen.


Die Async Compute schwäche bei Pascal hat nichts mit der Bildqualität an sich zu tun, die Bildqualität ist bei Karten der gleichen Feature-Klasse auch absolut gesehen gleich. Zumindest wenn der, der es implementiert (idR Spieleentwickler) auch so will.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2021)

Es ging mir bei Pascal net um die Bildqualität, sondern ne mögliche Erklärung warum nur 41% mehr Fps 
rauskommen = deutlich weniger als mit AMD.


----------



## DaHell63 (2. Juni 2021)

Lauffähig hat es AMD gemacht. 
Optimieren muß Nvidia ihre Karten schon selber.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juni 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Lauffähig hat es AMD gemacht.
> Optimieren muß Nvidia ihre Karten schon selber.


Was grundsätzlich kein Problem darstellt bei einem offenen Code.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2021)

Vllt. war das Bsp. auch nur too much für die 6GB der 1060.
Godfall@EPIC !?

Im Unterschied zu TAA 1x nutzt FSR mindestens 2 Bilder zum Abgleich.
Das kostet noch mal ein mue Framebuffer.

Kann also gut sein, das in anderen Games die 1060@FSR keine Probleme mit Texturen bekommt.
_(oder ein paar Regler links)_

Bin mal gespannt wie sich ne RX 570@8GB dann so schlägt.


----------



## Methusalem (2. Juni 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt, geht es mir an einem bestimmten Körperteil völlig vorbei, wie FSR auf nVidia-Karten aussieht.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2021)

No,
Gurdi nailed it!

FSR ist ein offener Standard im Gegensatz zu DLSS. In der Hinsicht sind die ollen GTX ganz interessant.
Und könnte die Verbreitung beschleunigen, ... man stelle sich vor HZD mit FSR.
(das DX11 auch funzt ist NICE)


@Gurdi 
Neben Ghostrunner lohnt sich auch ein Blick in JustCause4 reloaded@ApexEngine:
_(für Raketenjonny in 4k; ist im Gamepass)_


----------



## Methusalem (2. Juni 2021)

Weder DLSS noch FSR sind für mich überzeugend genug. 

Beides sind nur Mittel, um Hardwareschwäche auf Kosten der BQ zu kaschieren.

Zum Glück muss man es nicht nutzen.


----------



## Dudelll (2. Juni 2021)

Interessant finde ich dlss und fsr schon, werd's denk ich aber nicht wirklich nutzen, außer vllt um in cp mal zu schauen wie das mit fsr+rt so aussieht und läuft. 

könnte mir aber vorstellen das fsr/dlss in den nächsten Jahren zusammen mit foveated Rendering für vr interessant werden könnten. Mal abwarten ^^


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2021)

Interessant wäre die Frage, ob man dann TAA ausschalten kann.


----------



## big-maec (2. Juni 2021)

Wenn jemand noch was sucht EKWB hat was im Shop.









						PowerColor Liquid Devil Radeon RX 6900 XT
					

The prestigious Devil series graphics card from PowerColor just got even cooler! The PowerColor Liquid Devil Radeon™ RX 6800 XT is the most advanced AMD® Radeon-based graphics card on the market to date. All thanks to the custom-designed PCB by PowerColor and the full-cover EK® water block. The...




					www.ekwb.com
				












						PowerColor Liquid Devil Radeon RX 6800 XT
					

The prestigious Devil series graphics card from PowerColor just got even cooler! The PowerColor Liquid Devil Radeon™ RX 6800 XT is the most advanced AMD® Radeon-based graphics card on the market to date. All thanks to the custom-designed PCB by PowerColor and the full-cover EK® water block. The...




					www.ekwb.com


----------



## Kelemvor (2. Juni 2021)

Sorichtig witzig fände ich es wenn Nvidia jetzt schnell DLSS für ihre alte Garde nachschiebt.
in so gerade besser als AMDs Ansatz aber schlechter als die RTX Riege.


----------



## Noel1987 (2. Juni 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Wenn jemand noch was sucht EKWB hat was im Shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niemals 
Nur wegen offenen Takt und Wasserkühlung so viel ausgeben 
Für eine 700 Euro Karte + 150 Euro Wasserkühlung fast das doppelte ausgeben 
Am Ende sind es bei der Karte wahrscheinlich auch nur 10 fps mehr 
Und für 10 fps einen Aufpreis von knapp 700 zahlen ?
Puh


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juni 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> No,
> Gurdi nailed it!
> 
> FSR ist ein offener Standard im Gegensatz zu DLSS. In der Hinsicht sind die ollen GTX ganz interessant.
> ...


Nee ich warte auf Riftbreaker, die Demo hätte ich direkt weiter suchten können. Das Spielprinzip ist so simple aber es macht laube sich da durch zu schnetzeln. Aktuell stöbere ich ein wenig in Hitman 3 am HTPC, das macht RaketenJonny locker mit 60Fps im MaxOut UHD.


Dudelll schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich dlss und fsr schon, werd's denk ich aber nicht wirklich nutzen, außer vllt um in cp mal zu schauen wie das mit fsr+rt so aussieht und läuft.
> 
> könnte mir aber vorstellen das fsr/dlss in den nächsten Jahren zusammen mit foveated Rendering für vr interessant werden könnten. Mal abwarten ^^


Technisch interessant auf jeden Fall, nutzen werde ich es wohl abseits eigener Tests wohl kaum. Wenn es in UHD besser skaliert als 1800p via VSR habe ich aber teilweise Verwendung dafür.


Kelemvor schrieb:


> So richtig witzig fände ich es wenn Nvidia jetzt schnell DLSS für ihre alte Garde nachschiebt.
> in so gerade besser als AMDs Ansatz aber schlechter als die RTX Riege.


Gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2021)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Sorichtig witzig fände ich es wenn Nvidia jetzt schnell DLSS für ihre alte Garde nachschiebt.
> in so gerade besser als AMDs Ansatz aber schlechter als die RTX Riege.


ohne Tensor Cores ?


----------



## Kelemvor (2. Juni 2021)

Its safe to keep your Pascal now. 

PSEdit Werden die Tensorcores überhaupt warm auf der Platine wenn DLSS läuft?


----------



## drstoecker (3. Juni 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Weder DLSS noch FSR sind für mich überzeugend genug.
> 
> Beides sind nur Mittel, um Hardwareschwäche auf Kosten der BQ zu kaschieren.
> 
> Zum Glück muss man es nicht nutzen.


Denke jeder der es schonmal genutzt hat weiß wie gut es funktioniert und will es daher auch nicht missen. Wenn man den anwendungsfall hat wird man es auch schön einschalten wollen. Aber lassen wir es erstmal erscheinen dann sehen wir weiter, im Vorfeld kann man solche Sachen nicht direkt abschreiben ohne jemals in den Genuss gekommen zu sein.


----------



## Methusalem (3. Juni 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Denke jeder der es schonmal genutzt hat weiß wie gut es funktioniert und will es daher auch nicht missen. Wenn man den anwendungsfall hat wird man es auch schön einschalten wollen. Aber lassen wir es erstmal erscheinen dann sehen wir weiter, im Vorfeld kann man solche Sachen nicht direkt abschreiben ohne jemals in den Genuss gekommen zu sein.


Klar, wenn es da ist, werde ich es auch mal ausprobieren.

Allerdings hat mich keines der bisher gezeigten Beispiele überzeugen können. Detailreichste BQ ist und bleibt für mich das Maß aller Dinge. Und die kann kein Upscaler liefern.


----------



## McZonk (3. Juni 2021)

*Hinweis der Moderation: *

Wir sind hier im AMD RDNA2-Laberthread. Offtopic habe ich ausgeblendet.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juni 2021)

Schlagt zu


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Schlagt zu


Die 6800xt habe ich leider nicht ADD top Cart gesehen 😔


----------



## Kelemvor (3. Juni 2021)

Heute konnte ich nichtmal in den Warenkorb legen, die Buttons macht eigentlich jeder mit dem Partalert Script sichtbar soweit ich weiß.
Dabei war ich heute schon kurz vorher bereit und habe angetestet. Cache gelöscht, PayPal eingelockt und Google wegen der Captchas auch noch.
Lief schonmal besser, aber am Ende hatte ich noch keine der Karten wirklich ordern können.
ganz schön frustrierend wenn man im discord und LuXX die Erfolgsmeldungen reinschneien sieht,
vor allem der mehrfach Käufer. *grmmmlmenno*


----------



## Gurdi (3. Juni 2021)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich nichtmal in den Warenkorb legen, die Buttons macht eigentlich jeder mit dem Partalert Script sichtbar soweit ich weiß.
> Dabei war ich heute schon kurz vorher bereit und habe angetestet. Cache gelöscht, PayPal eingelockt und Google wegen der Captchas auch noch.
> Lief schonmal besser, aber am Ende hatte ich noch keine der Karten wirklich ordern können.
> ganz schön frustrierend wenn man im discord und LuXX die Erfolgsmeldungen reinschneien sieht,
> vor allem der mehrfach Käufer. *grmmmlmenno*


Ja ist gar nicht so einfach da mal eine zu bekommen, aber immer noch besser als das System von NV derzeit.
Meine XT hat auch ein Schweine Geld gekostet.


----------



## Nordbadener (3. Juni 2021)

Beim AMD-Drop gab es heute ausnahmsweise alle 5 aktuelle Modelle zu kaufen.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Juni 2021)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Beim AMD-Drop gab es heute ausnahmsweise alle 5 aktuelle Modelle zu kaufen.


Je mejr um so besser. Kommen wenigstens Karten zu nem vernünftigen Preis hoffentlich in Gamerhand. Leider werden wohl die Scalper mindestens 50% abgegrast haben.


----------



## Nordbadener (3. Juni 2021)

Ich habe heute eine 6800XT MB gezogen. Jetzt heißt es abwarten bis zum Eingang der Versandbestätigung wegen Stornogefahr. Die Karte schenke ich meiner Tochter.


----------



## Rolk (3. Juni 2021)

Ich versuche es schon gar nicht mehr. Wer Bock auf einen Frustkauf hat, im Mindstar ist der R5 5600X tray für 229 €. Etwa 100 von 300 sind noch lieferbar.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juni 2021)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich nichtmal in den Warenkorb legen, die Buttons macht eigentlich jeder mit dem Partalert Script sichtbar soweit ich weiß.
> Dabei war ich heute schon kurz vorher bereit und habe angetestet. Cache gelöscht, PayPal eingelockt und Google wegen der Captchas auch noch.
> Lief schonmal besser, aber am Ende hatte ich noch keine der Karten wirklich ordern können.
> ganz schön frustrierend wenn man im discord und LuXX die Erfolgsmeldungen reinschneien sieht,
> vor allem der mehrfach Käufer. *grmmmlmenno*


Ich habe nur ab und an mit dem Handy geschaut...ohne Script und co.....die 6700xt und die 6900xt waren für ein paar Minuten kaufbar... Ich wollte aber eine 6800xt...am besten eine Midnight Black


Nordbadener schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine 6800XT MB gezogen. Jetzt heißt es abwarten bis zum Eingang der Versandbestätigung wegen Stornogefahr. Die Karte schenke ich meiner Tochter.


Die kannste auch mir schenken 😘😉


Nordbadener schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine 6800XT MB gezogen. Jetzt heißt es abwarten bis zum Eingang der Versandbestätigung wegen Stornogefahr. Die Karte schenke ich meiner Tochter.


Wie spät war der 6800xt drop heute?

War auch die Midnight Black dabei?


----------



## Nordbadener (3. Juni 2021)

Gegen 17:32 Uhr war der Drop. 
Laut Luxxforum  heute 400x6700XT, 300x6800, 200x6800XT, 200x6800XTMB und 300x6900XT. 
Ordentlicher Drop wie ich finde. Wenn ich da heute an den lausigen 3080TI-Start denke...


----------



## Kelemvor (3. Juni 2021)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ab und an mit dem Handy geschaut...ohne Script und co.....die 6700xt und die 6900xt waren für ein paar Minuten kaufbar... Ich wollte aber eine 6800xt...am besten eine Midnight Black


Das üble ist ja das es für viele gar kein ADD zu sehen war, oder nur mit Script. Minuten nach meinen ersten Versuchen konnten andere noch kaufen.
Irgendwann zeigte Firefox nach dem aktualisieren zwar den ADD Button ohne Script, aber da ging nichts in den Warenkorb und der Drop war lange vorbei.

Kein Plan woran das alles liegt, Netzprovider / Browser / Land oder sonstwas.
bei mir verhält sich der Shop auch jede Woche anders.

Von mir aus kann AMD eine eidestattliche Erklärung haben das ich die Karte nur für mich zum zocken haben will und mindestens 3 Jahre nicht an einen Verkauf denke.

Was ich aber nicht tun werde: Scalperpreise zahlen oder den mittlerweile unverschämten Händlern 30-200% Aufpreis zu zahlen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Juni 2021)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Gegen 17:32 Uhr war der Drop.
> Laut Luxxforum  heute 400x6700XT, 300x6800, 200x6800XT, 200x6800XTMB und 300x6900XT.
> Ordentlicher Drop wie ich finde. Wenn ich da heute an den lausigen 3080TI-Start denke...


Soviele Karten und man bekommt keine ab😔🤨


Kelemvor schrieb:


> Das üble ist ja das es für viele gar kein ADD zu sehen war, oder nur mit Script. Minuten nach meinen ersten Versuchen konnten andere noch kaufen.
> Irgendwann zeigte Firefox nach dem aktualisieren zwar den ADD Button ohne Script, aber da ging nichts in den Warenkorb und der Drop war lange vorbei.
> 
> Kein Plan woran das alles liegt, Netzprovider / Browser / Land oder sonstwas.
> ...


Wie gesagt...ich habe nur mit Handy geschaut und Adds kurz bei der 6700xt und 6900xt...war glaube ich so gegen 18uhr


----------



## FetterKasten (4. Juni 2021)

Es reicht halt nicht aus nur mit dem Handy mal zu schauen, das musst du schon systematischer machen.
Die ersten 60 Sekunden nach Drop sofort da sein und mit dem Add to cart button Skript hinzufügen.
Außerdem brauchst du am besten ein jungfräuliches Google Chrome, was nichts blockt.

Ich hab 2 Karten in 2 Wochen bekommen, aber danach auch kein Bock mehr drauf gehabt. Es ist ja quasi ein Sport geworden, eine zu bekommen, manche bestellen sich 3 auf einmal, aber sollen lieber die ihr Glück versuchen, die noch keine für ihren PC haben.


----------



## Kelemvor (4. Juni 2021)

Da war kein 2. drop um 18:00. Partalert mag mal 2-3 Minuten später auslösen, aber es löst den Alarm aus wenn was kommt.
Und im LuXX ist auf zquarefish bisher immer Verlass, er postete um 17:32 Drop. Und da war ich schon lange amStart.
Für nächste Woche habe ich mir gestern abend noch zusätzlich den Chrome nur fürs Shopping eingerichtet.

In Chrome und Firefox kann man bei aktivierten Entwicklertools (FF: Shift-Control-i) den _"HTTP-Cache bei offenem Werkzeugkasten deaktivieren"_ anhaken.
Ich hoffe das hilft die jeweils aktualisierten Seiten schneller angezeigt zu bekommen.

...beim nächsten Drop wird alles besser.


----------



## Kelemvor (4. Juni 2021)

hmmm. bin gerade über die reinen AMD Laptops mit 6800 gestolpert.
In 17" wäre das eine Klasse Ablösung für meinen G703. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o54aKk5LZdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Juni 2021)

P/L ist der Hammer.


----------



## RX480 (4. Juni 2021)

Lenovo Legion 5: Gaming-Notebook mit Radeon RX 6600M ab 1.299 Euro
					

Lenovo will demnächst ein Gaming-Notebook mit RDNA-2-Grafikkarte auf den Markt bringen. Das Legion 5 kommt mit Ryzen 5000 und RX 6600M.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## Downsampler (4. Juni 2021)

Wurde da etwa schon wieder jemand an die berüchtigte Wand genagelt?


----------



## DARPA (5. Juni 2021)

Referenz AIO ? Oder OEM Custom.









						AMD Radeon RX 6900 XTX reappears in a custom PC as RX 6900 XT LC - VideoCardz.com
					

AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT with Liquid Cooling, is this the unreleased RX 6900 XTX? A custom prebuilt system has been discovered to offer the unreleased Radeon RX 6900 XTX (reference?) model under a different name.  AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT LC, Source: Chiphell A long-unseen graphics card known as...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Gurdi (5. Juni 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Referenz AIO ? Oder OEM Custom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Karte geistert schon länger durchs Netz, vermutlich ein Ansatz der nie umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## RX480 (5. Juni 2021)

Echt schade, die RX64-LC war echt ein Schätzchen mit Ihrer eigenen Takt/V-Kurve für die besseren Temps.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MD6vhg7iqPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (6. Juni 2021)

Der Vorteil sparsamer CPU+GPU ist "Unterwegs@Batterie" deutlicher.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juni 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Vorteil sparsamer CPU+GPU ist "Unterwegs@Batterie" deutlicher.


Ja aber ich sehe da wenig nutzen drin in der Regel, wer zockt der sitzt auch irgendwo an dem Teil. Die wenigsten werden das Ding im Zug auspacken und selbst da hast du im ICE Strom.


----------



## RX480 (6. Juni 2021)

An der Steckdose ist eigentlich die "3080" etwas besser.
Die Watt kann ich net einschätzen, inwieweit Das eingehalten wird.

Nimmt man eigentlich noch extra Notebook-Kühler?

Wieweit kann man dann solche CPU+GPU´s UV/OCen?


----------



## FetterKasten (6. Juni 2021)

Hat von euch mit der Rx6800 auch jmd das Problem, dass es manchmal im Menü von Spielen ruckelt (vor allem bei Flight Sim 2020) und man dann die Windows Taste drücken muss und das Fenster neu anwählen?
Als geht die Graka in nem Sparmodus und man muss ihr erneut sagen, dass sie das Fenster priorisieren soll.

An sich sind die AMD Sachen echt top, aber mit brauchbaren Treibern haben dies wirklich nicht so. Bzw. muss man erstmal ne Ewigkeit warten, bis alles so läuft wie es sollte.
USB 3.0 Probleme beim Ryzen, hoher Stromverbrauch bei Videos bei den RX6000er Karten, kein korrektes Runtertakten des Speichers, ...


----------



## Noel1987 (6. Juni 2021)

Ein Speicher kann sich nicht runter takten 
Entweder an oder aus 
Zu dem restlichen kann ich dir teilweise Recht geben 
Probleme gab es mit USB 2.0 

Das ruckeln konnte ich noch nicht feststellen im Spielemenü 
Muss ja nicht nur an der Grafikkarte liegen


----------



## RX480 (6. Juni 2021)

Meine USB-Mouse hat auch die komische Angewohnheit beim Surfen gerne mal zu sleepen,
da hilft dann auch der Klick auf Windows.
In Games@Vollbild mit Kompatibilität --> Vollbildoptimierungen = AUS sollte eigentlich NIX
stören.

Selbst eine Änderung der Energieoptionen bei der Mouse brachte keine Abhilfe.
W10 ist echt Müll.
Manchmal hilft auch Scrollen, damit der Mauszeiger von der Schaltfläche wegkommt.
In Bereichen ohne Schaltflächen gehts dann evtl. wieder.
_(auch Sprung zu Schaltfläche ist eigentlich bei mir deaktiviert)_

edit:_ Seit ich den Post geschrieben habe hat Chrome aber keine Zicken mehr gemacht.
Kann sein das es z.T. auch an Chrome lag._


----------



## FetterKasten (6. Juni 2021)

Ich glaub eher das liegt nicht an Windows, sondern an vermurkste AMD Treiber.
Die wollen nen Deep Sleep um Strom zu sparen und kriegen es nicht richtig hin.
Wollten ihren hohen Stromverbrauch wohl radikaler senken und manchmal ist es zu aggressiv.


----------



## Methusalem (6. Juni 2021)

Bei mir funktioniert der Treiber einwandfrei, weder Probleme mit USB, noch mit hohem Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher das liegt nicht an Windows, sondern an vermurkste AMD Treiber.


Muss auch nicht am AMD Treiber liegen. Kann gut und gerne was anderes sein. Aber Glauben ist etwas Unerschütterliches.


----------



## RX480 (6. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher das liegt nicht an Windows, sondern an vermurkste AMD Treiber.
> Die wollen nen Deep Sleep um Strom zu sparen und kriegen es nicht richtig hin.
> Wollten ihren hohen Stromverbrauch wohl radikaler senken und manchmal ist es zu aggressiv.


Bei mir ist DeepSleep = Aus und W10@Ultimate Energie
_evtl. ein mue besser Dadurch_


----------



## DARPA (6. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte geistert schon länger durchs Netz, vermutlich ein Ansatz der nie umgesetzt wurde.


In dem Artikel geht es aber konkret um ein Komplett PC wo diese Karte eingebaut sein soll 

Ob das Modell kommt oder nicht ist mir persönlich aber auch relativ latte.


----------



## FetterKasten (6. Juni 2021)

@Methusalem
@Tekkla

Und ihr habt es auch mit Flight Sim getestet oder sind das nur leere Kommentare?

@Methusalem
Wie viel Watt zieht sie denn bei dir bei zb Youtube?


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Juni 2021)

Kann dies mit unserem Alienware 3420DW zusammenhängen ?


----------



## Methusalem (6. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> @Methusalem
> @Tekkla
> 
> Und ihr habt es auch mit Flight Sim getestet oder sind das nur leere Kommentare?
> ...



Ja, mit X-Plane 11 und Fs 2020. Und hier die Liste meiner aktuell aktiven USB-Geräte, wie du siehst jede Menge Flugcontroller (allein 10x Saitek FIP), Steuerungen, etc....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles problemlos, manche Teile schon 10 Jahre alt, wie z.B. die CH Products Geräte.

Und Wattman zeigt mir 13 Watt beim Schauen eines bspw.  Katzenvideos.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> @Tekkla


Du schriebst "vor allem", was mir sagt, dass es auch in anderen Situationen so ist. Wenn es ein generelles Treiberproblem wäre, es würden auch andere Ähnliches erleben. Wie weit haste denn alle anderen Prozesse als Urheber des Problems ausschließen können? Und besteht das Problem mit allen Nagern oder nur mit dieser einen?


----------



## Noel1987 (6. Juni 2021)

Die Frage ist welche cpu wird der Karte zur Seite gestellt 
Der FS hat ja nicht gerade lockere Ansprüche


----------



## FetterKasten (6. Juni 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Kann dies mit unserem Alienware 3420DW zusammenhängen ?


Ich denke der Stromverbrauch wird mit der Auflösung zusammen hängen. Die meisten nutzen nur WQHD.
Meines Erachtens aber verrückt,  das bei UWQHD ein einfaches Youtubevideo zu 35 bis 40 Watt führt, was die Karte zieht.
Da besteht noch einiges an Optimierungsbedarf, obwohl es die Karten mittlerweile schon über ein halbes Jahr gibt.


----------



## hwk (6. Juni 2021)

Meine 6800 XT hat in UWQHD @ 144 Hz auch 36W ASIC Power beim nichts tun... in WQHD @ 144 Hz waren das unter 10W  auch mit 100 Hz in UWQHD sind es noch 35W... erst bei 60Hz sind es dann wieder unter 10, also ja es hängt an der Auflösung und Frequenz!


----------



## Methusalem (6. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich denke der Stromverbrauch wird mit der Auflösung zusammen hängen. Die meisten nutzen nur WQHD.
> Meines Erachtens aber verrückt,  das bei UWQHD ein einfaches Youtubevideo zu 35 bis 40 Watt führt, was die Karte zieht.
> Da besteht noch einiges an Optimierungsbedarf, obwohl es die Karten mittlerweile schon über ein halbes Jahr gibt.


Als mein Monitor ist ein UWQHD@100 Hz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FetterKasten (6. Juni 2021)

Hmm das ist aber dann komisch. 
Wenn ich zb ein Youtubevideo im Browser offen hab, dann is der Vram auf 2Ghz hochgetaktet und es werden die 35 Watt verbraucht. 

Ich hab Firefox. Kann es sein,  dass du im Browser die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktiviert hast?


----------



## Methusalem (6. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Hmm das ist aber dann komisch.
> Wenn ich zb ein Youtubevideo im Browser offen hab, dann is der Vram auf 2Ghz hochgetaktet und es werden die 35 Watt verbraucht.
> 
> Ich hab Firefox. Kann es sein,  dass du im Browser die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktiviert hast?


Nee, da habe ich nichts deaktiviert.

Hast du es schon mal mit Cru versucht?


----------



## FetterKasten (6. Juni 2021)

hwk schrieb:


> Meine 6800 XT hat in UWQHD @ 144 Hz auch 36W ASIC Power beim nichts tun.


Das hab ich auch, das ist ja das nächste.
Wollte eigtl 120 Hz einstellen,  aber da ist selbst im totalen Idle die 35 Watt,  auch ohne Videos.
Deshalb hab ich auch nur 100 Hz eingestellt.


----------



## Noel1987 (6. Juni 2021)

Aber an sich ist das jammern auf hohen Niveau sich über 25 Watt zu beschweren 
Klar Nice to have aber ganz klar unnötig 
Bei YouTube wird der ganze PC keine 80 Watt verbrauchen


----------



## FetterKasten (6. Juni 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Nee, da habe ich nichts deaktiviert.
> 
> Hast du es schon mal mit Cru versucht?


Nein mit solchen Tools hab ichs noch nicht versucht, wollt erstmal den neuen Amd Treiber abwarten.

Aber ist ja trotzdem komisch, wenn du auch 3440x1440 in 100 Hz nutzt und bei dir ist es trotz neustem Amd Treiber anders.
Und bei hwk ist es auch so wie bei mir schon im Idle.









						AMD Radeon RX 6800 und RX 6800 XT im Test: Lautstärke, Temperatur, Leistungsaufnahme, OC und UV
					

AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT im Test: Lautstärke, Temperatur, Leistungsaufnahme, OC und UV / Lautstärke & Kühlung / Die XT schneidet sehr gut ab




					www.computerbase.de
				



Hier haben die ja auch nen verhältnismäßig hohen Videoverbrauch getestet.

Mich nervt das halt weil der Vram dauerhaft hochgetaktet ist und die Wärme merkt man auch aus dem Gehäuse entweichen, was im Dachgeschoss nicht immer so optimal ist 
Hab quasi dauerhaft Synthwave Musik von Youtube an,  da fällt das schon ins Gewicht. 

Hoffe Amd optimiert da noch weiter. Angeblich sollen im nächsten Juni Update aber viele Bugs gefixt worden sein.


----------



## Noel1987 (6. Juni 2021)

Wenn du 30 Watt Abwärme merkst dann Respekt 😂
Dazu kommt daß es nur der Verbrauch ist und die Abwärme weit geringer


----------



## hwk (6. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch, das ist ja das nächste.
> Wollte eigtl 120 Hz einstellen,  aber da ist selbst im totalen Idle die 35 Watt,  auch ohne Videos.
> Deshalb hab ich auch nur 100 Hz eingestellt.


ich hab auch in UWQHD @ 100 Hz 35 W


----------



## Methusalem (6. Juni 2021)

Andererseits wird auch gesagt, dass das Verhalten von AMD beabsichtigt sein soll. Das soll jedenfalls mal ein AMD-Mitarbeiter gesagt haben. 

Falls das so sein sollte, sind mir die technischen Hintergründe trotzdem unklar.


----------



## Noel1987 (6. Juni 2021)

Das haben viele Leute 
Auch bei multi Monitor Setup 
Das liegt einfach daran das irgendwann der vRAM anspringt und wie gesagt kennt der RAM nur aus und an 
Eine 3080 braucht 28 eine 3070 17 Watt im idle
Relativ unspektakulär aber auch OK


----------



## Methusalem (6. Juni 2021)

Wenn es für alle gleich wäre, wäre es ja mehr oder weniger okay.

Aber mal so, mal so...


----------



## Noel1987 (6. Juni 2021)

Wir reden hier von 25 Watt mehr xD 
Aber OK jedem das seine 
Solange man nicht übertaktet und sich gleichzeitig über diese 25 Watt mehr im idle beschwert kann ich es wenigstens noch ein kleines bisschen nachvollziehen


----------



## FetterKasten (6. Juni 2021)

Ich hab das Flight Simualtor Problem nochmal weiter beobachtet.
Im Menü springt quasi ständig die GPU clock auf ein paar Mhz runter, dann hab ich 10 Fps und manchmal hängt sich dabei der AMD Treiber auf und danach sind die manuellen Einstellungen im Treiber weg.
Wenn ich die Windows Taste drücke, geht die GPU clock hoch und 90 Fps.

Das ist definitv ein Problem vom AMD Treiber in Verbindung mit dem Flight Simulator.
Warum das nun manche nicht haben, kA, aber bei mir ist es so.
PCIE 4.0? Sam? ...?

Was mich auch wundert, dass im Spiel die FPS teilweise sehr gering sind und es dabei keine Rolle spielt, ob ich die Grafik auf Ultra oder Niedrig stelle. kA, ich experimentier da mal weiter rum. Irgendwas scheint da nicht zu stimmen. Aber der Flight Sim soll ja auch ziemlich miserabel programmiert sein.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich hab das Flight Simualtor Problem nochmal weiter beobachtet.
> Im Menü springt quasi ständig die GPU clock auf ein paar Mhz runter, dann hab ich 10 Fps und manchmal hängt sich dabei der AMD Treiber auf und danach sind die manuellen Einstellungen im Treiber weg.
> Wenn ich die Windows Taste drücke, geht die GPU clock hoch und 90 Fps.
> 
> ...


Nicht steinigen, falls ich es überlas. Die Karte läuft mit Stock-Werten?


----------



## FetterKasten (6. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nicht steinigen, falls ich es überlas. Die Karte läuft mit Stock-Werten?


Ja, ich habe lediglich den Zero Fan Mode ausgeschaltet, was sich nach dem Treiberfehler immer wieder resettet.


----------



## Methusalem (6. Juni 2021)

Hast du irgendwelche Tools nebenher laufen? Den AB bspw. oder den RTSS?

An deiner Stelle würde ich mich nicht zu sehr auf einen Treiberfehler als Ursache fixieren.

PS: Ich bin erst am Freitag von einem Intel- auf ein AMD-System umgezogen, und habe nichtmal Windows neu installiert, und trotzdem funktioniert alles wie zuvor.


----------



## hRy1337 (6. Juni 2021)

@FetterKasten 
Im Treiber kannst du für jede Anwendung ein eigenes Profil erstellen. Hast es damit mal probiert?


----------



## Noel1987 (6. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich hab das Flight Simualtor Problem nochmal weiter beobachtet.
> Im Menü springt quasi ständig die GPU clock auf ein paar Mhz runter, dann hab ich 10 Fps und manchmal hängt sich dabei der AMD Treiber auf und danach sind die manuellen Einstellungen im Treiber weg.
> Wenn ich die Windows Taste drücke, geht die GPU clock hoch und 90 Fps.
> 
> ...



Was nutzt du für eine cpu ?
Klingt ziemlich stark nach cpu Limit


----------



## FetterKasten (7. Juni 2021)

Naja an was sollte es sonst liegen, wenn der Core Takt in dem Spiel immer runter geht, obwohl er oben bleiben sollte, wenn nicht ein Treiberproblem?
Im Hardwareluxx haben auch andere das Problem, die setzen den Minimaltakt ihrer Karten hoch.
Wie gesagt, ich warte erstmal den Juni Treiber ab und ansonsten versuch ich das mal mit dem Deep Sleep deaktivieren usw.

Ich hab einen 5800X, allerdings zeigt der Flight Simulator trotzdem die meiste Zeit GPU Limit an (während dem Flug), obwohl die Graka dort grad mal 170 Watt zieht. Aber je mehr Gebäude, desto mehr CPU Limit kommt.
Nur irgendwie eigenartig, dass selbst eine Einstellung von global Ultra zu Niedrig die FPS kaum beeinflusst.
Als würde etwas ganz anderes das Limit auslösen.

Ich bin das Problem schon strukturiert angegangen, ich wollte eigtl. nur wissen, ob hier andere auch Probleme mit diesem Heruntertakten in irgendwelchen Spielen haben.

Vielleicht tritt das ja bevorzug in Spielen auf, wo die Graka nicht permanent 100% ausgelastet ist? Evtl. bei Directx 11? Vollbild oder Vollbildfenster? kA ich probiere weiter damit rum.
Komisch ist auch, dass ich im Flight Sim trotz Freesync Bildreißen habe und überall anders ist es total smooth. Da scheint wirklich iwas gar nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Juni 2021)

V-Sync noch anmachen beim Flug Simu.
Test dies nochmals bitte...


----------



## Methusalem (7. Juni 2021)

@FetterKasten

So, hier sind jetzt mal meine Settings im FS 2020:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so wirkt sich das dann aus (nur ein Bildausschnitt wegen der Dateigröße), Flugzeug ist eine Cessna 172, Echtwetter ist an,  Flugplatz EDLP (Aerosoft-Freeware), Parkposition 10, Flugzeug ist rollbereit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU- und Memorytakt bleiben beinahe konstant so, wie hier zu sehen, auch die Utilization bleibt die meiste Zeit bei 99%, ab und an geht sie dann auch schon mal runter, aber das sind dann eher kurzzeitige Ausnahmen.

Eventuell kannst du es ja mal nachzustellen versuchen.


----------



## Edelhamster (7. Juni 2021)

@FetterKasten:
Hinsichtlich FreeSync im FS2020 würde ich als erstes den Vollbild- anstatt Fenstermodus ausprobieren.
Ansonsten auch mal Vsync deaktivieren und womöglich AdaptiveSync testweise im Treiber aktivieren.
Ist halt die Frage, ob du überhaupt ausreichend FPS erreichst um kontinuierlich in der FreeSync-Range zu bleiben und ob dein Monitor ansonsten für die unteren Bereiche LFC unterstützt. Aber wie gesagt, auf jeden Fall in den Vollbildmodus gehen.

Die Frametimes im FS sind beim aktuell lediglich verfügbaren DX11-Renderpfad seit Release ein Problem.
Damit bist du nicht allein.
Gibt immer wieder Stocker und Schluckauf, egal welche GPU oder CPU.
In Auflösungen von UWQHD oder UHD, mit händisch maximierten Settings oberhalb Ultra wie ja von dir genutzt, bist du mit deinem System dann sogar noch ganz gut unterwegs würd ich sagen.
Hab den FlightSim 6 Monate mit der 3080 gezockt und war froh, als ich es dann endlich über die 6000ér laufen lassen konnte. 
Die Bildqualität und Settings die ich mit meiner 6900 im FS erreiche und fahren kann, kann zumindest bis einschließlich einer 3080, ob mangels VRAM oder aus welchen Gründen auch immer, keine GeForce bieten.

Live-Wetter, Verkehrsdichte und Personenaufkommen sind ansonsten noch so Dinge die richtig an der Leistung im FS ziehen. 
Verkehr- und Personen regulierst du über diese separaten Reiter/Menüpunkt, also nicht in den Grafiksettings die du auf deinen Screenshots zeigst.
200% Detailgrad würde ich auch mal auf 100% verringern.

Die Hoffnung liegt auf dem angekündigten DX12 Renderpfad, der ja eigentlich in den nächsten Wochen um die Ecke kommen soll. (noch im Juni!?)


----------



## Methusalem (7. Juni 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @FetterKasten:
> Hinsichtlich FreeSync im FS2020 würde ich als erstes den Vollbild- anstatt Fenstermodus ausprobieren.
> ....


Sorry Edelhamster, die Screenshots sind von meinen (Methusalem) Settings. Und ich habe mit denen keine Probleme.


----------



## Edelhamster (7. Juni 2021)

Joo, sorry von meiner Seite.
Das passiert wenn man gedanklich eigentlich bei der Arbeit ist^^


----------



## elmobank (8. Juni 2021)

So, ich habe jetzt meine Vergleichsmessungen mit dem aquacomputer Kryographics next für die RX6900XT Refernezdesign abgeschlossen und die Ergebnisse sind doch sehr ernüchternd.

Zu erst möchte ich aber erwähnen, dass ich mit aquacomputer in Kontakt stand und das Problem mit dem Spulenrasseln geschildert habe, auch dass die Temperaturen deutlich schlechter ausfallen, als bei einem günstigeren Mitbewerber.
Es wurde mir dann mitgeteilt, dass diverse Testmuster rausgegangen sind und die Temperaturen in Ordnung wären, dabei wurden leider keine genauen Werte genannt. Der Service von aquacomputer ist hier sehr gut, da man mir die zusätzlichen Pads zur Verfügung gestellt hat, um meine Karte auf die aktuelle Empfehlung umbauen zu können.

Der aquacomputer kryographics wurde in der vernickelten Variante mit aktiver Backplate getestet. Der Kühlblock wurde 2x montiert, einmal in der 1. Anleitungsrevision ohne zusätzliche Pads, und das zweite Mal in der aktuellen Revision mit zusätzlichen Pads.

Folgende Daten konnte ich dann in meinem Test ermitteln:

RX6900XT PT 255 Watt, VRam OC - Fast Timings 1 2150MHz:


MessstelleAlphacool Block Actealvarianteaquacomputer, vernickelt inkl. aktiver BackplateGPU14 °K19 °KVRam16 °K13 °KHotspot27 °K33 °K

RX6900XT PT 293 Watt (255 Watt + 15% per Treiber), VRam OC - Fast Timings 1 2150MHz:


MessstelleAlphacool Block Actealvarianteaquacomputer, vernickelt inkl. aktiver BackplateGPU20 °K21 °KVRam20 °K13 °KHotspot34 °K39 °K

RX6900XT PT 355 Watt (über MorePowerTool), VRam OC - Fast Timings 1 2150MHz:


MessstelleAlphacool Block Actealvarianteaquacomputer, vernickelt inkl. aktiver BackplateGPU20 °K25 °KVRam21 °K15 °KHotspot41 °K47 °K

RX6900XT PT 408 Watt (über MorePowerTool 355 Watt + 15% über Treiber), VRam OC - Fast Timings 1
2150MHz:


MessstelleAlphacool Block Actealvarianteaquacomputer, vernickelt inkl. aktiver BackplateGPU22 °K27 °KVRam21 °K15 °KHotspot42 °K51 °K (bis zu 54 °K)

RX6900XT PT 408 Watt (über MorePowerTool 355 Watt + 15% über Treiber) SoC auf 987mV gesenkt, VRam OC - Fast Timings 1 2150MHz:


MessstelleAlphacool Block Actealvarianteaquacomputer, vernickelt inkl. aktiver BackplateGPU21 °K26 °KVRam21 °K15 °KHotspot43 °K51 °K

Wie man hier deutlich sieht, scheint der aquacomputer Kühlblock deutlich schlechter zu performen, als der deutlich günstigere Alphacool Block. Wir sprechen hier von einer Preisdifferenz von 135€ zu 212,80 € (aktive Backplate) oder zu 197,80€ (passive Backplate) [Stand 08.06.2021].

Edit: Werte in Tabellenform gebracht, damit eine bessere Übersicht herrscht.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juni 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt meine Vergleichsmessungen mit dem aquacomputer Kryographics next für die RX6900XT Refernezdesign abgeschlossen und die Ergebnisse sind doch sehr ernüchternd.
> 
> Zu erst möchte ich aber erwähnen, dass ich mit aquacomputer in Kontakt stand und das Problem mit dem Spulenrasseln geschildert habe, auch dass die Temperaturen deutlich schlechter ausfallen, als bei einem günstigeren Mitbewerber.
> Es wurde mir dann mitgeteilt, dass diverse Testmuster rausgegangen sind und die Temperaturen in Ordnung wären, dabei wurden leider keine genauen Werte genannt. Der Service von aquacomputer ist hier sehr gut, da man mir die zusätzlichen Pads zur Verfügung gestellt hat, um meine Karte auf die aktuelle Empfehlung umbauen zu können.
> ...


Deine Tabelle ist so nicht lesbar, wenn man es zitiert kann man es aber entziffern.


----------



## elmobank (8. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Deine Tabelle ist so nicht lesbar, wenn man es zitiert kann man es aber entziffern.


Welche Tabelle...
Wenn ich nachher etwas Zeit habe, werde ich es evtl. etwas aufhübschen.
Ich wollte nur erst einmal die Daten los werden


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juni 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Welche Tabelle...
> Wenn ich nachher etwas Zeit habe, werde ich es evtl. etwas aufhübschen.
> Ich wollte nur erst einmal die Daten los werden


Komisch wurde mir eben in nem Raster angezeigt.


----------



## Noel1987 (8. Juni 2021)

Naja wenn AMD FSR wirklich so aussieht dann nutze ich das nicht 









						AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution erreicht nicht annähernd die Qualität von Nvidia DLSS 2.0
					

AMDs offizielle Präsentation von FidelityFX Super Resolution (FSR) zeigt eine bedenkliche Bildqualität – in dieser Form kann die Software zwar die Performance verbessern, mit Nvidias Deep Learning Super Sampling (DLSS) kann AMD so aber nicht konkurrieren.




					www.notebookcheck.com


----------



## Tekkla (8. Juni 2021)

A Ist das ein Kommentar.
B Ist selbst die vermeintlich originale Auflösung links fürchterlich mies.
C Stammen die Bilder von dem Teil mit der GTX1060.
D Abwarten und Tee trinken. Bis 22.06. isses nicht mehr weit.


----------



## elmobank (8. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Naja wenn AMD FSR wirklich so aussieht dann nutze ich das nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist ein paar Posts vorher schon diskutiert worden.... nvidia wird das selber im Treiber optimieren müssen, es war bei der Präsentation nur ein Hinweis, dass es auch auf nvidia Karten laufen kann.
Der Rest wird sich beim Release am 22.06. zeigen müssen.


----------



## Noel1987 (8. Juni 2021)

Ah ok das das Bilder der 1060 sind habe ich gekonnt überlesen 😂


----------



## Falcony6886 (8. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich hab das Flight Simualtor Problem nochmal weiter beobachtet.
> Im Menü springt quasi ständig die GPU clock auf ein paar Mhz runter, dann hab ich 10 Fps und manchmal hängt sich dabei der AMD Treiber auf und danach sind die manuellen Einstellungen im Treiber weg.
> Wenn ich die Windows Taste drücke, geht die GPU clock hoch und 90 Fps.
> 
> ...


Da klinke ich mich mal ein, wenn auch nicht mit dem Flight Simulator - den habe ich noch nicht mit den AMD-Karten getestet. Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Zuerst trat es mit der RX 6900 XT bei Age of Empires 2 DE auf, im Prinzip wie oben beschrieben: GPU-Takt geht stellenweise komplett in den Keller und das Game ruckelt dann echt abartig. Mit einem eigenen Profil wurde es leicht besser, aber es waren immer noch GPU-Takt Drops auf rund 300 Mhz vorhanden.

Nun habe ich für ein Review die Karte mit Furmark (Standard 1280x720 GPU-Stresstest) belastet und dort dasselbe Phänomen: Die RX 6900 XT taktet immer mal wieder bis auf 3-5 Mhz komplett herunter. Temperaturen, Netzteil etc. alles im Grünen Bereich!

Vor drei Wochen konnte ich beim Drop noch eine RX 6700 XT ergattern. Was mich halt stutzig macht: Die RX 6700 XT taktet nicht herunter! Die Karte zieht eiskalt ihre rund 2350 Mhz im Furmark durch, ohne so heftige Drops - da gibt es nur normale Schwankungen oberhalb von 2300 Mhz GPU-Takt.

Liegt da wohl ein Defekt bei der RX 6900 XT vor? Netzteil ist neu von Dezember 2020 (Enermax MaxTytan 1250W) SAM an oder aus hat keinen Effekt darauf. Bin langsam ratlos und überlege, doch eine RMA zu eröffnen... 

Habt ihr eine Idee? Die RX 6900 XT hatte auch im Idle schon auf zwei Systemen plötzliche Treibercrashes.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ah ok das das Bilder der 1060 sind habe ich gekonnt überlesen 😂


Das konnte man dort auch nicht lesen. Das kann man aber im Video nachschauen. Dass darauf basierend dann ein so negativer Kommentar bei Noteboockcheck veröffentlicht wird, das hat für mich schon ein Geschmäckle.


----------



## FetterKasten (8. Juni 2021)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Da klinke ich mich mal ein, wenn auch nicht mit dem Flight Simulator - den habe ich noch nicht mit den AMD-Karten getestet. Mein Problem ist folgendes:
> 
> Zuerst trat es mit der RX 6900 XT bei Age of Empires 2 DE auf, im Prinzip wie oben beschrieben: GPU-Takt geht stellenweise komplett in den Keller und das Game ruckelt dann echt abartig. Mit einem eigenen Profil wurde es leicht besser, aber es waren immer noch GPU-Takt Drops auf rund 300 Mhz vorhanden.
> 
> ...


Evtl. hilft dir ja das?








						RX 6900XT nur Probleme
					

———KOMPONENTEN:——  Mainboard: b550 f Gaming strix   GPU :RX6900 XT  CPU: Ryzen 9 5900x  Netzteil: Bequit Straight Power 11 750W  RAM: 32Gb Corsair 4000mhz   Monitor: MSI Optix MPG341CQR freesync  Fesplatte: SSD mit Samsung Treibern     ————PROBLEM————  Vorab: bitte lest euch erst meine...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




Scheint auch ein bekanntes Treiberproblem zu sein.


----------



## elmobank (8. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das konnte man dort auch nicht lesen. Das kann man aber im Video nachschauen. Dass darauf basierend dann ein so negativer Kommentar bei Noteboockcheck veröffentlicht wird, das hat für mich schon ein Geschmäckle.


Naja, also es steht schon im Text, nur hätte man es evtl. auch direkt unter die Bilder setzen sollen, um evtl. Textüberfliegern das Ganze etwas leichter zu machen - ansonsten ist es einfach ein Stilmittel, um Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen und damit Clicks.

Hier das Zitat aus den Post/Artikel:

"AMD hat FidelityFX Super Resolution (FSR) gemeinsam mit den Radeon RX 6000M Notebook-Grafikchips vergangene Woche offiziell vorgestellt. Dabei sollte es sich um eine Open Source-Alternative zu Nvidia DLSS handeln, wobei das Unternehmen nur Tage später bestätigt hat, dass Nutzer von Nvidia-Grafikkarten unter Umständen nicht von FSR profitieren können – obwohl die Technologie mit einer GeForce GTX 1060 demonstriert wurde."


----------



## Noel1987 (8. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Evtl. hilft dir ja das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was du mit deinen Treibern hast xD
Wäre das ein so bekanntes Treiberproblem dann hätte man in den letzten Wochen hier davon vermehrt gelesen 
Dies sind wahrscheinlich Einzelfälle 
Ganz ehrlich ... Läuft eine Karte mit frisch aufgesetzten System und Stock nicht ordentlich bei aktuellen Treibern und in so Foren wie hier wird kaum was von Problemen gesprochen wäre das bei einer so teuren Karte für mich ein Grund diese in die Rma zu schicken


----------



## FetterKasten (8. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> und in so Foren wie hier



Im Hardwareluxx kennen sie sich schon deutlich besser aus. Und wenn da ein bekannter User mit Amd Connections von Mpt Problemen im Treiber spricht und das Amd da dran ist,  dann glaub ich das auch.

Hier hat doch quasi so gut wie nmd so ne Karte, bei reddit usw is da schon mehr über solche Probs zu lesen.


----------



## Noel1987 (8. Juni 2021)

Kann aber gut sein das in anderen Foren mehrere Karten vertreten sind 

Aber das die Leute sich besser auskennen?
Hier gibt es auch schon einige die sehr tief in der Materie der AMD Karten drin sind 

Nur habe ich noch nie was von MPT Problemen im Treiber gehört 
MPT hat mmn nichts mit AMD selber zu tun


----------



## elmobank (8. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Kann aber gut sein das in anderen Foren mehrere Karten vertreten sind
> 
> Aber das die Leute sich besser auskennen?
> Hier gibt es auch schon einige die sehr tief in der Materie der AMD Karten drin sind
> ...


AMD versucht sogar eher alles, damit das MPT nicht so richtig mehr greifen kann @Gurdi kann da garantiert ein Lied von singen xD


----------



## Tekkla (8. Juni 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> AMD versucht sogar eher alles, damit das MPT nicht so richtig mehr greifen kann @Gurdi kann da garantiert ein Lied von singen xD


Wird versucht die Einstellungen über die Registry zu verhindern, oder was meinste?

@FetterKasten hängt deiner Karte an einem Riserkabel?


----------



## Noel1987 (8. Juni 2021)

So wie ich das verstanden habe hat die Karte ein BIOS wo Maximalwerte hinterlegt sind 
Alles über diesen Werten Haut einen Treiber Crash raus


----------



## elmobank (8. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wird versucht die Einstellungen über die Registry zu verhindern, oder was meinste?
> 
> @FetterKasten hängt deiner Karte an einem Riserkabel?





Noel1987 schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe hat die Karte ein BIOS wo Maximalwerte hinterlegt sind
> Alles über diesen Werten Haut einen Treiber Crash raus


Korrekt, es wird halt versucht, die Änderungen entsprechend zu sperren - bei den Maximalwerten klappt dies ja schon, mal schauen, ob irgendwann ein flashen möglich ist - glaub ich aber fast nicht dran, zumindest nicht so ohne weiteres.

Die Werte von #7.982 wurden nun in tabbelform gebracht, damit sollte es jetzt etwas übersichtlicher sein.


----------



## Falcony6886 (8. Juni 2021)

@FetterKasten Danke für den Link! Aber ganz ehrlich, ich sehe das wie @Noel1987 , die Karte hat einfach @Stock zu laufen - ohne mit Zusatz-Tools basteln zu müssen.

Für mein Review werde ich die 6900 XT nochmal in den anderen Rechner setzen. Macht die Karte dort auch zicken, eröffne ich die RMA.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Aber das die Leute sich besser auskennen?
> Hier gibt es auch schon einige die sehr tief in der Materie der AMD Karten drin sind


Speerspitze


----------



## Xaphyr (8. Juni 2021)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> @FetterKasten Danke für den Link! Aber ganz ehrlich, ich sehe das wie @Noel1987 , die Karte hat einfach @Stock zu laufen - ohne mit Zusatz-Tools basteln zu müssen.
> 
> Für mein Review werde ich die 6900 XT nochmal in den anderen Rechner setzen. Macht die Karte dort auch zicken, eröffne ich die RMA.


Das finde ich allerdings auch. Ist eine Sache, dass die Karten bei OC und UV rumspacken, aber einbauen, Treiber drauf und nie wieder drüber nachdenken müssen ist ein MUSS für massentaugliche Hardware. Ist bei den CPUs ja genau das gleiche Spiel. Mag ja sein, dass AMD an allen Fronten Fortschritte macht, aber ausgereift geht anders, womit sich beim Enduser leider nur zu oft der fade Beigeschmack des Betatesters einstellt. Mich wundert jedenfalls überhaupt nicht, warum der Otto Normalzocker auf Intel & nVidia setzt.


----------



## Noel1987 (8. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Speerspitze


Ja ist doch so 

@FetterKasten  ohne Stress mäßig rüber zu kommen, aber wenn die da alle so ein Plan haben und andere Foren ja mehr Erfahrung , warum ist man dann hier 😂

Hier hast du zu jedem Hardware Teil deine Spezis




Xaphyr schrieb:


> Mich wundert jedenfalls überhaupt nicht, warum der Otto Normalzocker auf Intel & nVidia setzt.


Verständlich 
Laufen Stock noch am besten 
Aber auch für overclocking ist Intel top 
Und durch den avx Offset bleibt eigentlich auch kaum Leistung auf der Strecke 
Das ist bei amd leider nicht der Fall 

Dafür muss ich aber auch sagen das bei den AMD Karten mit oc bis zu 20 % mehr Leistung drin sein können 
Dabei scaliert es auch noch sehr gut mit dem Verbrauch 
Das ist leider bei Nvidia nicht so viel


----------



## Tekkla (8. Juni 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Korrekt, es wird halt versucht, die Änderungen entsprechend zu sperren - bei den Maximalwerten klappt dies ja schon, mal schauen, ob irgendwann ein flashen möglich ist - glaub ich aber fast nicht dran, zumindest nicht so ohne weiteres.


Ja, aber das ist Stockverhalten und soweit ok. Es geht da ja nur darum, dass nach oben eine Grenze ist.  Die Aussage hier war doch, dass von MPT Problemen im Treiber berichtet wird. Und davon lese ich hier zum ersten mal.

Siehe


> Und wenn da ein bekannter User mit Amd Connections von Mpt Problemen im Treiber spricht und das Amd da dran ist,  dann glaub ich das auch.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich so ein schmuh schon höre, mit AMD Connections....


----------



## FetterKasten (8. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> @FetterKasten ohne Stress mäßig rüber zu kommen, aber wenn die da alle so ein Plan haben und andere Foren ja mehr Erfahrung , warum ist man dann hier 😂


Das ist ne gute Frage, die besten Zeiten sind hier leider schon vorbei. Ist noch Gewohnheit, da hier früher immer meine Anlaufstelle Nr. 1 war.



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das finde ich allerdings auch. Ist eine Sache, dass die Karten bei OC und UV rumspacken, aber einbauen, Treiber drauf und nie wieder drüber nachdenken müssen ist ein MUSS für massentaugliche Hardware.


Das sag ich ja. Auch wenn nicht jeder unbedingt Probleme hat (oder sie zumindest nicht auffallen), so toll die AMD Produkte auch sind, die Treiber sind nicht auf dem Zuverlässigkeitsniveau wie Intel/Nvidia.
Ne RMA wird da aber gar nichts bringen, sondern die nächsten Adrenalin Versionen abzuwarten.
Außer er will die Karte ganz umtauschen, was für die grundsätzliche Leistung und Quali schon schade wäre.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn ich so ein schmuh schon höre, mit AMD Connections....



Ich sags mal so. Wegen den Infos von den Leuten dort hab ich 2 RXer zur UVP bekommen. Das ist Kompetenzbeweis genug


----------



## Tekkla (9. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so. Wegen den Infos von den Leuten dort hab ich 2 RXer zur UVP bekommen. Das ist Kompetenzbeweis genug


Nur weil wer im und mit deren Vertrieb arbeitet, so sagt das noch lange nichts über dessen technische Kompetenz aus.


----------



## Noel1987 (9. Juni 2021)

Oh man 
Warum muss man sich sowas antun ?


----------



## flx23 (9. Juni 2021)

Auch wenn das jetzt eigentlich absolut  ist... Aber jedes der Hardware Foren hat doch seine Vorteile. Hier gibt es ein paar Spezis fürs OC und die an forderst Front für ein BIOS Flash der rx 6xxx arbeiten, im anderen forum gibt es Leute mit guten Verbindungen zu AMD die offene Ohren haben und diese Infos gerne teilen.

Leute die in beiden Foren unterwegs sind, sind für jede der Communities Gold wert! Denn nur so bekommen "only pcgh" Leute auch Zugriff auf das Wissen von anderen Foren. Und durch genau so einen glücklichen Zufall bin auch ich zu meiner 6900xt gekommen. 

Auch werden hier dauernd Anleitungen aus dem Computerbase verlinkt um Leuten zu sagen wie man das bottleneck findet oder was sie tun müssen um ihren Rechner wieder zum Laufen zu bekommen. 

Deswegen würde ich mich über etwas weniger Hass auf andere Foren sehr freuen. Es kämpfen doch alle mit den gleichen Problem und da ist jede Hilfe willkommen!


----------



## Noel1987 (9. Juni 2021)

Hat ja nichts mit hass zu tun
aber ich sag auch nicht in anderen foren das die leute hier mehr plan haben 
das gehört sich nicht 
dann muss man mit kommentaren rechenen wie : dann bleib da xD


----------



## DARPA (9. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Aussage hier war doch, dass von MPT Problemen im Treiber berichtet wird. Und davon lese ich hier zum ersten mal.


Das passiert immer, wenn jemand nicht so tief in der Materie steckt und sich entsprechend nicht richtig ausdrücken kann.

In dem verlinkten Thread hatten User Probleme mit älteren / wenig anspruchsvollen Games, wo die Karte nicht richtig ausgelastet wird und es dadurch zu fps-Einbrüchen kommt. 
Als Workaround haben die User mit MPT den Deepsleep-Mode der Karte deaktiviert, um konstantere Taktraten zu bekommen.
Dann wurde noch behauptet, AMD kenne das Problem und werde es in einem späteren Treiber fixen.


----------



## RX480 (9. Juni 2021)

Der Thread im Luxx ist z.Bsp. jünger als der entsprechende Post bei CB:








						RX 6900 XT Leistungsprobleme
					

Somit läuft die Karte dann dauerhaft auf den eingestellten min Takt. Leider nicht pro Spiel einstellbar (Globale Einstellung)  Genau, da hast Du Recht. Ich hatte das nur auf die Schnelle gemacht, dass er sehen konnte, wo man das Einstellen kann :-)




					www.computerbase.de
				




und
Noch weiter zurückerinnert, gabs schon mal die Möglichkeit ULPS zu deaktivieren.
(nennt sich Jetzt halt anders)
Den W10 Energiesparplan net zu vergessen, Der u.U. auch Was ausmachen kann.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Juni 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> In dem verlinkten Thread hatten User Probleme mit älteren / wenig anspruchsvollen Games, wo die Karte nicht richtig ausgelastet wird und es dadurch zu fps-Einbrüchen kommt.
> Als Workaround haben die User mit MPT den Deepsleep-Mode der Karte deaktiviert, um konstantere Taktraten zu bekommen.
> Dann wurde noch behauptet, AMD kenne das Problem und werde es in einem späteren Treiber fixen.


OK, das erklärt einiges.  Unterforderung ist dann aber bei FS2020 wohl eher nicht angesagt, oder?


----------



## RX480 (9. Juni 2021)

Immer wenn die Graka auf die CPU wartet, dann ....


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2021)

Wow der AMD Shop hat ja mal wieder richtig was raus gehauen heute.


----------



## Kelemvor (10. Juni 2021)

nicht für mich. bis place order und dann wieder Hauptseite. Dabei war ich überpünktlich.
Und die Mengen... da werden die Bots für normale Käufer nur wenig übrig gelassen haben.
Naja, vielleicht bekomme ich morgen ja AMD Hardware, wenn Amazon wirklich die PS5 dropt.
Partalert läuft auf dem Händy falls es morgens passiert.

Gestern kam der 65" Sony Bravia aus dem Saturnangebot, würde passen. 

*komisch, jeder nimmt  mein Geld nur AMD nicht: Gamechanger mit roten Nähten kam heute.


----------



## Noel1987 (10. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wow der AMD Shop hat ja mal wieder richtig was raus gehauen heute.




Ironie ?


----------



## Duvar (10. Juni 2021)

Oh AMD hat was rausgehauen heute? Bereue es iwie die 6900XT geholt zu haben, da ich sie überhaupt nicht nutze außer zum surfen^^

Holt euch Control for free im epic store falls ihr es noch nicht habt.


----------



## Noel1987 (10. Juni 2021)

Ich warte auch noch auf die richtigen spiele 
Far cry 6 und Battlefield


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2021)

Naja immerhin 1000 Karten. Im Vergleich zum TI Relase heute.


----------



## Noel1987 (10. Juni 2021)

Ich finde Nvidia tut sich damit keinen gefallen


----------



## Kelemvor (10. Juni 2021)

809 wobei ich die kaum glauben kann.


> AMD DROP JETZT: 300x 6900XT, 109x 6800XT Midnight Black, 200x 6800, 200x 6700XT
> 
> Da es zeitlich passt, hier die Zahlen vom Drop: 300x 6900XT, 95x 6800XT, 75x 6800XT Midnight Black, 250x 6800, 300x 6700XT


Hmmm, vielleicht muss ich doch auf die 6900 gehen.

PSEdit: falschen Tag erwischt. Aber bei 95 x 6800XT, kein Wunder das ich leer ausgehe.

aber für meinen alternden HTPC? Hmmm.


----------



## Noel1987 (10. Juni 2021)

Und das immerhin zur uvp 👍
Und nicht mit 90% Händler Abzocke


----------



## FetterKasten (10. Juni 2021)

Kumpel hat jetzt nun auch endlich ne 6800XT bekommen.
Man muss es nur korrekt nach Vorgehen machen und da es mittlerweile viele so machen und die exakte Zeit bekannt ist, bedarf es noch einer Portion Glück. Nach einigen Wochen kann man es aber mit relativ großer Wahrscheinlichkeit hinkriegen.


----------



## Kelemvor (10. Juni 2021)

ein paar Kilo Glück.


----------



## FetterKasten (10. Juni 2021)

Naja ich hab 2 Wochen hintereinander eine 6800 und 6700XT bekommen.
Timing ist 90% und Glück 10%.
Mittlerweile aber wohl eher 30% Timing und 70% Glück, weil eh alle punkt 17:33 aufeinander hocken.


----------



## Downsampler (10. Juni 2021)

Also bevor ich beim Händler 1000 oder mehr für N$ oder langsamere Karten raushaue, kann ich auch für 980 Ocken die 6900XT holen.

Nur zum surfen würde mir das aber net im Traum einfallen.


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Juni 2021)

Wieso ?
Schneller surfen xD


----------



## elmobank (11. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Wieso ?
> Schneller surfen xD


Ich würd ne GT710 zum Tausch anbieten, die reicht auch zum Surfen aus xD


----------



## hwk (11. Juni 2021)

Ich hab 3 mal versucht ne GPU zu bekommen, alle drei versuche waren erfolgreich, 6900XT, 6800XT MB bei Release, 6800XT MB (die wurde nachts dann aber storniert weil schonmal geliefert) und ne Woche später hab ich den Kollegen "gebrieft" für den die 2. 6800XT MB war, was er wann zu tun hat und zack er hat die Bestellung auch durch bekommen. 
Sieht für mich nicht primär nach Glück aus.


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Juni 2021)

Ich hab mir auch überlegt, ob ich auch noch versuchen soll ne 6800XT zu bekommen.
Wär halt nochmal ein netter Leistungsboost im Vergleich zur 6800 und selbst, wenn ich die 6800 gebraucht verkaufe, mach ich damit keinen Verlust.
Außerdem nen fetteren Kühler, evtl. gehen dann bei Youtube mal nicht die Lüfter nach 5-10 mins an.

Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht. Die 6800 ist halt ne echt effiziente Karte. Ob ich Lust hab dann nochmal 50 Watt mehr zu ziehen und das Zimmer wird noch wärmer als es der PC jetzt schon hochheizt? Dann evtl. noch Spulenfiepen, wo die jetzige 6800 praktisch still ist.
Dann wieder das Theater mit Drop und Verkauf der Alten.

Aber für VR und UWQHD wärs halt schon nice.

Angeblich solls da aber auch Probleme mit Teilen geben, weshalb sie in nächster Zeit gar nicht mehr gedroppt werden sollen, dann hätte sichs eh geklärt.
Und 6900XT lohnt sich in Sachen Preis/Leistung halt überhaupt nicht, halt nur wegen der aktuellen Situation, aber UVP im Vergleich zur 6800XT, nee.


----------



## elmobank (11. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch überlegt, ob ich auch noch versuchen soll ne 6800XT zu bekommen.
> Wär halt nochmal ein netter Leistungsboost im Vergleich zur 6800 und selbst, wenn ich die 6800 gebraucht verkaufe, mach ich damit keinen Verlust.
> Außerdem nen fetteren Kühler, evtl. gehen dann bei Youtube mal nicht die Lüfter nach 5-10 mins an.
> 
> ...


Das dir dir Lüfter bei Youtube angehen, da würde ich eher auf mangelnden Airflow tippen xD
Habe das selbe Phänomen in einem O11 Dynamic beobachten können, die Schwellentemperatur wurde durch den zu geringen Airflow im Idle bereits überschritten. Gehäusewand ab und kein Problem mehr...

Das ist eigentlich der einzige Mangel der Referenzkarte - es muss genug Airflow da sein, sonst ziehen die Karten ihre eigene warme Luft an und schwitzen irgendwann vor sich hin xD


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Juni 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Das dir dir Lüfter bei Youtube angehen, da würde ich eher auf mangelnden Airflow tippen xD


Ich hab ein Be quiet Pure Base 500dx, also alles Mesh.
Das hat wohl nichts mit zu wenig Airflow zu tun.
Außer man lässt die Gehäuselüfter im Idle sinnlos hoch drehen (dann lass ich lieber die RX 6800 permanent laufen).

Der Punkt ist, dass die Kühler der 6800er weniger massiv sind und eben weiterhin 35-40 Watt bei Youtube in UWQHD gezogen werden und der Vram vollständig hochtaktet.
Dadurch kommt die Übergangstemperatur auf 70 Grad und die Lüfter gehen an.

Da hab ich immer noch Hoffnung auf die nächsten Treiber.


----------



## elmobank (11. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Be quiet Pure Base 500dx, also alles Mesh.
> Das hat wohl nichts mit zu wenig Airflow zu tun.
> Außer man lässt die Gehäuselüfter im Idle sinnlos hoch drehen (dann lass ich lieber die RX 6800 permanent laufen).
> 
> ...


Okay, mit der Info ist es wieder logisch xD
Da würd ich dir dann sogar eher empfehlen, den semipassiven Modus gleich auszustellen, dann schnurren die Lüfter lautlos bei knappen 500rpm.

Zu dem Phänomen gabs hier aber irgendwo ein Workaround... musst du mal schauen, das war irgendein Tool, was da mot eingreift.


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Juni 2021)

Ja den hab ich auch ausgeschaltet.
Im wirklichen Idle ohne Videos sind die Temps ja gering.

Aber ich hab oft nebenbei Youtube an, klicke dann auf den Tab, dann mal wieder PCGH Tab oder sowas  und da hab ich auch kein Bock, wenn alle 5-10 mins die Lüfter an und aus gehen, den Startvorgang hört man auch leicht.

Aber vor allem, da das Grundprinzip des Zero Fans Mode in dem Fall keinen Sinn ergibt.

So siehst im wirklichen Idle aus, aber halt ohne Videos und so gehörts sich mMn 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HairforceOne (11. Juni 2021)

Das mit dem Zero-RPM Lüfter an/aus habe ich auch aufgrund der VRAM-Takt Geschichte (UWQHD + WQHD).

Ich habs aber wie Elmobank gemacht und Zero-RPM einfach komplett deaktiviert. Mit den ~530 RPM die die Lüfter im Idle auf niedrigster Stufe drehen kriege ich davon nichts mit.

Ich hoffe zwar auch, dass AMD da zukünftig noch was dran dreht, dass der VRAM bei mir runtertaktet wenn ich nur etwas Surfe oder auf dem Desktop bin aber naja. Bringt mich nicht um.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Juni 2021)

Das Grundprinzip des Zero Fan Modus ist doch ohnehin nur reines Marketing. Weder halten dadurch die Lüfter länger, durch das ständige starten und stoppen verschleißen sie eher schneller, noch kann mir irgendjemand erzählen, dass er den Unterschied zwischen Lüfter aus und Lüfter auf Minimum hört (außer vielleicht bei einem offenen Benchtable direkt neben seinem Kopf und selbst da bleibt es fragwürdig). Im Gegenteil, den Meisten ergeht es wie von @FetterKasten beschrieben und sind von der Hysterese genervt.


----------



## RX480 (11. Juni 2021)

Mit DeepSleep= AUS bleibt der Vram-Takt auch oben bei 4k60Hz.
Das ist eigentlich dafür gedacht, in Games net so tief abzusacken/ruckeln zu vermeiden.
Da nehme ich die paar W mehr in YT in Kauf und lasse den Fanstop AUS.


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Juni 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, den Meisten ergeht es wie von @FetterKasten beschrieben und sie sind von der Hysterese genervt.


Wenn sies aber noch hinkriegen, dass sie bei Multimedia den Stromverbrauch runter krigen und damit die Lüfter wirklich aus bleiben, dann ist es schon ne coole Sache.
Dann gehen die Lüfter nur bei Games an und sind sonst halt aus.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Juni 2021)

Was den Vram betrifft, da gab es doch ein Workaround? Ancient Gameplays hat da die Tage erst noch ein Video zu gemacht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xhWfShsy_Bk:286

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






RX480 schrieb:


> Selbst mit DeepSleep= AUS bleibt der Vram-Takt oben bei 4k60Hz.


Komisch, das haben wir gar nicht, weder bei der 6800, noch bei der XT.


----------



## HairforceOne (11. Juni 2021)

Jo den Trick mit dem CRU kenne ich und hab ich mich auch schon mit beschäftigt.
Was allerdings nie irgendwie erwähnt wird:

Der scheint nicht zu fruchten bei Dual-Monitor bzw. UWQHD.

Ich hab da schon komplett mit rumprobiert und alles mögliche. Der Trick greift schlicht nicht. 
Ich MUSS meinen UWQHD auf 60 Hz zurückstellen + meinen WQHD ausschalten, damit die GPU in den Idle geht. Da kann ich im CRU rumstellen was ich will. 

Sobald ich dann aber den zweiten WQHD Monitor wieder anschalte hat sich das wieder erledigt.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Juni 2021)

Kagge


----------



## RX480 (11. Juni 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Komisch, das haben wir gar nicht, weder bei der 6800, noch bei der XT.


_Ich hatte Das noch gar net auf dem Schirm, Was so nebenbei mit DS=off passiert, weil eh der Lüfter läuft._

*edit: *Workaround für DS=OFF-Nutzer
In Chrome die Hardwarebeschleunigung= AUS reicht.


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ob ich Lust hab dann nochmal 50 Watt mehr zu ziehen und das Zimmer wird noch wärmer als es der PC jetzt schon hochheizt?




um mindestens 20 grad
die sauna um die ecke heizt übrigens mit 2x 6900xt * ironie

nein scherz beiseite
du wirst die 50 watt mehr VERBRAUCH nicht in 50 watt ABWÄRME umwandeln
klar die 6800xt ist etwas besser aber wird dir auch nicht das zimmer wesentlich mehr aufheizen

du musst von dem denken wegkommen das der verbrauch irgendwas mit der Abwärme zu tun hat

beispiel
5800x 200w 90 grad
10850k 200w 75 grad
was glaubst du welche cpu den raum mehr erwärmt
ich geb dir einen tipp , es ist nicht die wärmere cpu

jetzt hast du aber 2 gpus die soweit ziemlich indentisch sind 
würde aber die 50 watt mehr VERBRAUCh in 50 watt Abwärme umgewandelt werden dann hättest du 0 % mehr leistung ( spielt zwar noch der ausbau des chips eine rolle, aber ich will hier nur verdeutlichen um was es geht )

mein pc verbraucht bis 400 watt in der spitze 
wenn das die äbwarme wäre dann wäre das wie ein heizstrahler und dem ist nicht so


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Juni 2021)

Das ist ja alles schön und gut, was du dir da zusammen reimst. Aber mehr Leistung heißt in diesem Fall auch mehr Abwärme.

Selbst wenn die Rx6800 von 7 Watt auf 37 hochschaltet, merkt ich das nach ein paar mins, weil mehr Wärme aus dem Mesh Deckel aufsteigt.

Und jeder, der mal seine Hand über 30 Watt Glühbirnen gehalten hat, weiß auch, was da für ne Wärme aufsteigt.


----------



## RX480 (11. Juni 2021)

Hardwarebeschleunigung nicht verwenden in Chrome hilft evtl. auch bei Dir.
_Wenns net mit CRU behoben werden kann mit der Blank-Einstellung._


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Juni 2021)

Gut dann muss ich ja bei Vollauslastung im stresstest aller Bauteile im PC den Raum verlassen weil nicht auszuhalten


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Gut dann muss ich ja bei Vollauslastung im stresstest aller Bauteile im PC den Raum verlassen weil nicht auszuhalten


Bei mir im Dachgeschoss bringt ein paar Stunden Cyberpunk oder Flightsimulator die Temp von 24 auf 28 Grad.

Da macht es schon nen Unterschied ob 300 oder 350 Watt insg. verbraten werden.

Keine Ahnung in welcher Welt du lebst.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Juni 2021)

@Noel1987 Jeder ist unterschiedlich sensibel. Wenn du wüsstest, wie leise die PCs hier sind, aufgrund meiner Hyperakusis. Ähnlich ist es bei dem individuellen Temperaturempfinden. Und gerade in Dachwohnungen oder ähnlich schwierigen Wohnverhältnissen zählt jedes einzelne Grad. Nicht immer nur von sich auf andere schließen.


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Juni 2021)

Ja nach ein paar Stunden ist es auch am Tag wärmer geworden 
Ich würde nicht immer alles auf den PC schieben 
Mein Sohn hat seinen PC im Keller stehen und ich kann dir sagen das merkt er nicht Mal wenn 50 Watt mehr verbraucht wird


Xaphyr schrieb:


> @Noel1987 Jeder ist unterschiedlich sensibel. Wenn du wüsstest, wie leise die PCs hier sind, aufgrund meiner Hyperakusis. Ähnlich ist es bei dem individuellen Temperaturempfinden. Und gerade in Dachwohnungen oder ähnlich schwierigen Wohnverhältnissen zählt jedes einzelne Grad. Nicht immer nur von sich auf andere schließen.



Das bezweifel ich nicht 
Aber da sind es wieder andere Einflüsse und nicht nur der PC


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Juni 2021)

Der ist dann vielleicht einfach das Zünglein an der Waage, wer weiß.


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat seinen PC im Keller stehen und ich kann dir sagen das merkt er nicht Mal wenn 50 Watt mehr verbraucht wird


Ich denke man braucht jetzt nicht unbedingt extra erwähnen, dass ein Keller mit der kühlen Erde drumherum nen ganz anderen Kühleffekt hat.
Wenn es im Dachgeschoss wärmer wird, obwohl die Sonne untergegangen ist und es draußen ne niedrigere Temp hat als innen, dann weiß man natürlich, wo es größtenteils herkommt (neben dem eigenem Körper).

Und Lüften ist halt auch nicht immer so easy, wenn die Luft steht und die Nachbarn keinen Bock auf Cyberpunk Schießereien haben


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Juni 2021)

Das verstehe ich ja 
Ich will dich auch nicht angreifen oder sonstiges 
Falls es so rüber gekommen ist tut es mir leid


----------



## TheOpenfield (11. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> du musst von dem denken wegkommen das der verbrauch irgendwas mit der Abwärme zu tun hat


Die Verlustleistung bei CPUs/GPUs wird nahezu vollständig als Wärmestrom freigegeben.


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Juni 2021)

@ Noel1987
ne quatsch, alles gut 


TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Die Verlustleistung bei CPUs/GPUs nahezu vollständig als Wärmestrom freigegeben.


Es ist ja auch klar, wo sollte die Energie sonst hin?
Es werden ja quasi nur Pixel hin und hergeschubst, aber nichts in echt bewegt.
Vielleicht noch ein minimales Promill für das Licht, welches der Monitor erzeugt oder irgendwelche anderswellige Strahlung der Elektrobauteile.


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Juni 2021)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Die Verlustleistung bei CPUs/GPUs wird nahezu vollständig als Wärmestrom freigegeben.


Genau 
Aber das was als Leistungsaufnahme z.b. im afterburner steht ist ja nicht gleich der Abwärme die aus dem Gehäuse kommt

Als besseren Vergleich nehme ich immer die cpu 
Bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme ist die andere kühler und die andere wärmer 
Trotzdem bleibt es 200 Watt 
Die eine gibt halt mehr Wärme ab als die andere

Mehr als Pixel bewegt die Grafikkarte schon 
Ganz kleine Schaltungen im GPU Chip 
Nur sieht man diese nicht und diese sind Milliarden Mal vorhanden


----------



## Norkzlam (11. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Genau
> Aber das was als Leistungsaufnahme z.b. im afterburner steht ist ja nicht gleich der Abwärme die aus dem Gehäuse komm


Natürlich nicht, Da kommen ja noch die Wanderverluste und die sonstige Infrastruktur hinzu, weswegen real noch ein gutes Stück mehr Energie in Wärme umgewandelt wird.
Ein PC der 500Watt zieht, gibt ziemlich genau 500W in Form von Wärme ab. Ob die 500W jetzt von AMD oder Nvidia-GPUs, Intel oder AMD-CPUs, oder 200 Chia-Mining SSDs verbraucht wird ist dabei total irrelevant.

In was soll die Energie denn auch sonst umgewandelt werden?


----------



## Dudelll (11. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Genau
> Aber das was als Leistungsaufnahme z.b. im afterburner steht ist ja nicht gleich der Abwärme die aus dem Gehäuse kommt
> 
> Als besseren Vergleich nehme ich immer die cpu
> ...


Du hast da nen Dreher drin in den Gedanken.

Die Temperatur der cpu sagt nichts über die Abwärme aus die die cpu abgibt. Der Verbrauch hingegen gibt das ziemlich genau an.

Wenn cpu A 200w verbraucht gibt sie exakt die gleiche Abwärme ab wie cpu B wenn die auch 200W verbraucht. Cpu A kann aber durchaus nur 60°C warm werden, während Cpu B 100°C warm wird.

Der Verbrauch des kompletten PCs wird quasi 1 zu 1 in Wärme umgewandelt.


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Mehr als Pixel bewegt die Grafikkarte schon
> Ganz kleine Schaltungen im GPU Chip
> Nur sieht man diese nicht und diese sind Milliarden Mal vorhanden


Transistoren?
Da bewegt sich doch nichts, wie bei einem Lichtschalter.
Da wird ein Strom am Gate angelegt und dann fließt er von anderweitig von Source nach Drain.
Selbst Elektronen bewegen sich ja nicht unbedingt wirklich so wie man es sich vorstellt, da dort quantenmechanische Gesetze zum Teil gelten und auch die erzeugen "Reibungsverlust" und damit Wärme.


----------



## TheOpenfield (11. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch klar, wo sollte die Energie sonst hin?


Genau das möchte ich von @Noel1987 eben wissen. Wenn mehr Energie aufgenommen wird, diese aber laut ihm nicht in Wärme umgewandelt wird - wo geht sie dann hin?


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Juni 2021)

OK dann tut's mir leid
Ich bin halt davon ausgegangen 
Verbrauch Steckdose - Leistungsaufnahme gleich Abwärme 
Quasi alles was nicht in Leistung umgewandelt wird ist Abwärme


Aber gut wieder was gelernt 
Elektrik ist eben nicht mein Fall 😂


----------



## Norkzlam (11. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Als besseren Vergleich nehme ich immer die cpu
> Bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme ist die andere kühler und die andere wärmer
> Trotzdem bleibt es 200 Watt
> Die eine gibt halt mehr Wärme ab als die andere


Dabei geht es aber um andere Faktoren, wie z.B. die Größe des Die und die Verbindung zum Heatspreader. Wenn CPU A und CPU B jetzt jeweils 100 Watt verbrauchen, der Die bei CPU B aber die doppelte Fläche hat, dann wird CPU A aufgrund der höheren Wärmedichte deutlich wärmer. Trotzdem geben beide 100W in Form von Wärme ab.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Juni 2021)

Grundsätzlich sollte man dafür als Erstes mal wissen, dass "Energie" (Informationen wäre exakter), in welcher Form auch immer, sich nicht "aufbraucht". Informationen werden immer nur umgewandelt. Ist auch keine "Elektrik" sondern ein Naturgesetz.


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Juni 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man dafür als Erstes mal wissen, dass "Energie" (Informationen wäre exakter), in welcher Form auch immer, sich nicht "aufbraucht". Informationen werden immer nur umgewandelt. Ist auch keine "Elektrik" sondern ein Naturgesetz.


Genau 
Wie bei einem Motor in Bewegungsenergie und Wärmeenergie


Bin halt davon ausgegangen daß eine cpu einen gewissen Teil an Energie für ihre Leistung verbraucht und der Rest als Wärmeenergie abgeführt wird


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Quasi alles was nicht in Leistung umgewandelt wird ist Abwärme


Das gilt aber nur bei mechanischer Leistung.


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Juni 2021)

Naja gut das ich Mechaniker geworden bin 😂

Dann muss ich mich nochmals entschuldigen für den Mist den ich hier reingeschrieben habe 
💩


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Juni 2021)

Wozu entschuldigen? Hast doch was gelernt dabei. Somit ist unsere "Zeitinformation" sinnvoll umgewandelt worden!


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Juni 2021)

😂gut ausgedrückt
@FetterKasten 
Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit UV aus ?
Ich komme bei Stock Leistung mit knapp 80 Watt weniger aus ( wenn ich die Leistung FPS mäßig vergleiche )
Im Vergleich zum 300 Watt PL


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Juni 2021)

Ich hab bisher noch nichts dran rumgespielt.
Allerhöchstens hat sie mit den Standard AMD Settings laut Adrenalin ihre 203 Watt gezogen, die Rx 6800.


----------



## RX480 (11. Juni 2021)

probier mal spassenhalber AutoOC vs AutoUV bei gleichem Fps-Limit aus


----------



## HairforceOne (14. Juni 2021)

Samma Kinders, ich muss mal eben ne ganz blöde "Logik-Frage" stellen...

Meine 6900 XT läuft mit leicht angepassten Settings soweit super. - Keine Probleme irgendwo. Jetzt ist mir aber gestern ein Verhalten aufgefallen, was ich "vom Kopf" irgendwie nicht ganz hinkriege. 

*Cyberpunk 2077

Profil 1: *
Min. Takt: 500
Max. Takt: 2650
Votlage: 1090mV (max. per MPT auf 1120 begrenzt)
Durchschnittler Takt Ingame: 2,25 GHz
Verbrauch: Dauerhaftes Powerlimit bei 255 Watt.

*Profil 2:*
Min. Takt: 2450
Max. Takt: 2650
Votlage: 1090mV (max. per MPT auf 1120 begrenzt)
Durchschnittler Takt Ingame: 2,4 GHz
Verbrauch: Dauerhaftes Powerlimit bei 255 Watt.


Meine Frage ist jetzt bzw. was ich irgendwie nicht ganz logisch erklärt bekomme (Vlt. auch einfach nur nen Brett vorm Kopf): 
Die Karte hängt bei beiden Settings dauerhaft im Powerlimit von 255 Watt. Wie schafft die das, dass die beim anheben des Mintakts auch plötzlich den durchschnittlichen Takt um (doch nicht unwesentliche) 150 MHz "dauerhaft" halten kann?
Mein Kopf sagt mir halt: Powerlimit ist Powerlimit, da geht nicht mehr.


Drückt die Karte da im Hintergrund irgendwie andere Spannungen/Verbräuche vom Board runter, um irgendwie diesen eingestellten Min-Takt zu "bekommen" bzw. dem Chip mehr PL geben zu können? Oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Dudelll (14. Juni 2021)

Hast du mit Profil 2 dann auch wirklich mehr FPS? Würde jetzt einfach Mal auf nein tippen xD


----------



## HairforceOne (14. Juni 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hast du mit Profil 2 dann auch wirklich mehr FPS? Würde jetzt einfach Mal auf nein tippen xD


Es ist schon nen minimaler Unterschied da. - Definitiv nur Messbar aber da kommen schon 2-3 FPS drauf lt. CapframeX.

Um die FPS gehts mir da auch eher weniger, ich fand das Verhalten nur spannend.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juni 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Es ist schon nen minimaler Unterschied da. - Definitiv nur Messbar aber da kommen schon 2-3 FPS drauf lt. CapframeX.
> 
> Um die FPS gehts mir da auch eher weniger, ich fand das Verhalten nur spannend.


Du kappst die Spannungskurve nach unten hin, solange deiner GPU die niedrigere Spannung noch reicht mündet das in Mehrleistung.


----------



## Edelhamster (14. Juni 2021)

Beschäftige mich auch gerade mit der Thematik min-Takt/max-Takt.
Bei meiner Toxic war mir aufgefallen,dass mit dem per Trixx aktivierbaren Toxic-Boost(Achtung, nicht Trixx-Boost),wo die Karte dann anstatt bis 2535Mhz bis 2730Mhz boostet,zeitgleich der Min-Takt gegenüber Standarsetting gesenkt wird.
Am Ende ist es relevant,wie man schön in GPU-Z nachvollziehen kann,wo der allgemeine Basistakt der Karte liegt.
Je höher der min-Takt,desto höher auch in entsprechender Abhängigkeit der Basistakt.
Du zwingst die Karte also durch einen erhöhten min-Takt einen höheren Basistakt/Durchschnittstakt anzulegen,was wie bei dir dann in 2,4 anstatt 2,25Ghz mündet.
Natürlich muss man beobachten ob die Karte bei einem höherem Min-Takt und entsprechend gesetzten Boost dann instabil wird,sofern aber nicht,dann push den min-Takt so weit du kannst nach oben.
Nehme an der Wattman knallt den min-Takt bei manuellen Settings auch einfach immer erstmal auf 500Mhz runter, um der Karte größtmöglichen Spielraum für das Erreichen eines zwischenzeitlich hohen anliegenden Maximal-Taktes zu erlauben.
Also Max-Boost bei 500mhz min-Takt bspw.bis 2,7 GHz,die Performance liegt aber trotzdem in Summe niedriger als bei max 2,6Ghz mit einem hohen min-takt,weil bei letzterem der Durchschnittstakt einfach höher ausfällt.

Edit: Allgemein betrachtet sind die RDNA2 Karten hier mMn ziemlich ausgebufft was Stabilität und Auto-Fallback Features unter eigentlich vllt schon instabilen Settings anbelangt.
Wenn ich mit meiner Fury oder Vega vergleiche,wie oft ich das System bei OC-Versuchen neustarten musste.. Bei den aktuellen Karten kommt kurz ein Bildhänger,Anwendung stoppt,Treiber resettet sich und man ist auf dem Desktop und kann weitertunen.
Das ist echt gut geworden,wollte ich aber wiegesagt nur mal allgemein anmerken.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juni 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Das ist echt gut geworden,wollte ich aber wiegesagt nur mal allgemein anmerken.


Stimme ich dir zu, deutlich besser als früher.


Edelhamster schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man beobachten ob die Karte bei einem höherem Min-Takt und entsprechend gesetzten Boost dann instabil wird,sofern aber nicht,dann push den min-Takt so weit du kannst nach oben.


Es kann Clockstretching auftreten dabei, es ist wichtig die Min.Takteinstellungen in unterschiedlichen Lastszenarien zu testen.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. Juni 2021)

Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn bei mir ein Setting instabil ist, wird der Bildschirm schwarz und findet diesen Zustand so fabulös, dass er es auch bleibt. Gut zureden und/oder abwarten bringt leider rein gar nix, ich muss immer rebooten. Sowohl bei der 6800 als auch XT.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juni 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn bei mir ein Setting instabil ist, wird der Bildschirm schwarz und findet diesen Zustand so fabulös, dass er es auch bleibt. Gut zureden und/oder abwarten bringt leider rein gar nix, ich muss immer rebooten. Sowohl bei der 6800 als auch XT.


Schwarzer Bildschirm heißt in der Regel dass der IF ausgestiegene ist. Takt absenken hilft.


----------



## Edelhamster (14. Juni 2021)

@Xaphyr Senkst du die Spannung ab bei deinen OC versuchen?
Das muss ich sagen tue ich bei mir nicht,aber dafür ist wirklicher Blackscreen auch mega selten und die Karte fängt sich.
Oft bemühe ich den Taskmanager um dann aus der hängenden 3D-Anwendung rauszukommen,aber damit gehts dann meist.
Ich knall bei mir immer mit up to 1,2V, (Ref 1,75V) durch, da die anliegende Spannung sich sowieso darunter ansiedelt.
Ist auch ne krasse Änderung bei RDNA2, es gibt sag ich mal gar keine Basisspannung mehr wie noch bei Radeon VII und Konsorten,wo die eine 1076mV von Haus hat und die andere 1,142mV (Greetz an @ATIR290).
Haben einfach alle max.1,175V und feddig.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. Juni 2021)

Ich mach ja kein OC, ich fahre möglichst wenig Spannung bei so wenig Takteinbuße wie möglich.


----------



## hellm (15. Juni 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit DeepSleep= AUS bleibt der Vram-Takt auch oben bei 4k60Hz.
> Das ist eigentlich dafür gedacht, in Games net so tief abzusacken/ruckeln zu vermeiden.
> Da nehme ich die paar W mehr in YT in Kauf und lasse den Fanstop AUS.


Mit UCLK ist der Speichertakt gemeint. Steht wohl für sowas wie Uncore und gemeint ist der Speichercontroller. 
Wenn du den Haken lässt, sinkt der VRAM-Takt vielleicht wieder.


----------



## RX480 (15. Juni 2021)

DANKE

Mit UCLK = ON gehts bis auf 908MHz runter, aber bei Videos>1080p mit Hardwarebeschleunigung
in Chrome wieder hoch. _(vermutlich bleibt UCLK auch in Games@4k dann rel. weit oben, in der Drehe)_
Da ich persönlich am PC nur 1080p60Hz auf dem Desktop nutze, erstmal ausreichend
für Surfen+Videos.


btw.
Bzgl. harter BlackScreens hilft evtl. ein Anheben von minSOC-Spannung.(x)
Habe bei mir von 925mV auf 942,75mV angehoben, k.A. ob die Spannung vom IF-Cache mit dran hängt.
_(Eingabe 942 wird automatisch aufgerundet auf 943)

(x) Wenn man Es net übertreibt und nur in 5MHz-Schritten den maxTakt im WM anhebt beim Testen.
Mehrere Blackscreens hintereinander ist allerdings auch dann irgendwann mal too much._


----------



## hellm (15. Juni 2021)

Wie ist es wenn du DeepSleep nur für Soc und GFX deaktivierst?


----------



## RX480 (15. Juni 2021)

Ändert beim Video gucken nix. _(habe allerdings im MPT noch FT2 anwählbar, wenn auch net genutzt)_

Aber ich habe was Anderes festgestellt, mein Moni fühlt sich in der nativen 4k-Auflösung wohler als in 1080p.
*edit: *_in 1080p kann ich aber ausreichend gut in der reduzierten Ansicht Videos schauen und Jetzt kommt der Clou, der Vram taktet dann variabel ca.165...457...674, was Er auf dem Desktop=908 net macht. (W10-Problem? trotz Balanced) 
Die Range passt dann einigermaßen zu den DPM-States. 
Habe extra mal für Chrome die Vollbildoptimierung deaktiviert.
(Videoprofil = verbessert, also die GPU macht evtl. noch Was bei der Wiedergabe)_


----------



## DARPA (15. Juni 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> es gibt sag ich mal gar keine Basisspannung mehr wie noch bei Radeon VII und Konsorten,wo die eine 1076mV von Haus hat und die andere 1,142mV (Greetz an @ATIR290).
> Haben einfach alle max.1,175V und feddig.


Dafür hat jeder Chip einen individuellen stock Takt. Also im grunde nur andersrum als vorher.


Bzgl. VRAM-Takt bei Videos spielt die Auflösung des Videos ne Rolle sowie Vollbild-Modus oder nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0AOVWCnJYuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (15. Juni 2021)

PowerColor Website Begins Listing RX 6900 XT Liquid-Cooled Reference
					

PowerColor's website has begun showing what is very likely the made-by-AMD (reference design) Radeon RX 6900 XT LC graphics card, as discovered by momomo_us. It bears the PowerColor SKU "AXRX 6900XT 16GBD6-MW2DHC," compared to the air-cooled reference version's SKU of "AXRX 6900XT 16GBD6-M2DHC."...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Mit dem interessanten 18Gbs Vram, ... bringt Stock 20500 in TS.


----------



## Dudelll (15. Juni 2021)

Unverschämtheit, da kauft man für teuer Geld ne 6900xt damit kurz später ne xtxh Version rauskommt und noch nen Monat später noch eine mit zusätzlich schnellerem Speicher auftaucht xD

Ich fordere zur Glättung der wogen zumindest ein Unleashed bios für die ollen, alten gammel 6900er mit Krüppel Chip und lahmen vram. Mal schauen ob ich bei amd irgendwo direkten Protest einlegen kann ^^


----------



## RX480 (15. Juni 2021)

Was sollen Dann die kleinen Leute mit der 6800 nonXT sagen?
_1050mV@203W asic mit PL+20...25,_ please
_(entspricht etwa 1012mV effektiv, .... vgl. mit 984mV@230W asic, derzeit bei mir maximal möglich )_

Da könnte AMD mit nem offeneren Treiber ne Menge Unfug machen/zulassen!
_(ging Alles schon mal)

Kommt noch der ominöse Takt-Cap hinzu!
Warum ca. 50-60MHz unter der WM-Einstellung ?_

Mal ein Blick zurück zu nem User aus dem Luxx mit offenem Treiber: eff.2580MHz@1018mV
_(Sowas wäre ein Soft-Ti Mode)_


----------



## elmobank (16. Juni 2021)

Also ich weiß ja nicht....

Die 6800er sind sehr effektiv, und laufen tendenziell immer mit zu viel Spannung.
Habe erst letztens wieder an einer 6800 "spielen" dürfen und man bekommt die Karte sogar ohne MPT ans Taktmaximum, alleine nur über den Treiber:
Takt hoch, Spannung auf 90% und da der Besitzer kein Ram OC wollte, nur auf FT1 2000MHz.
Durch den Wasserkühler arbeitete die Karte dann unter UWQHD >2500MHz und erreicht im TimeSpy schnuckelige 16.408 Punkte.

Also ich glaube, dass man sich mit der 6800 bei weitem nicht wirklich beschweren kann xD
Klar könnte man schauen, wie weit man mit offenem Bios und Treiber kommen könnte - aber will man der Platine wirklich so viel antun...?
Bei der Karte konnte ich beim Umbau helfen, interessant war es dort zu sehen, dass es bis auf einen Spannungswandler (der Fehlte) exakt die selbe Bestückung wie bei meiner 6900XT war... soll das überall so sein, oder wurde dort erst im Nachgang festgestellt, dass die GPU den Takt unter Volllast nicht stabil erreicht...?

Ne interessante Frage - merkwürdig war auch ein sichtbarer Streifen auf der GPU - Lasercut?


----------



## RX480 (16. Juni 2021)

War Das ne Ref ? EagleOne+m4looney im Luxx können auch bis ca 250W gehen.

Ich staune immer bei Hades und DaHell, die mit XFX und Strixx anscheinend net durch die Spawas limitiert sind.
Leider war MSi bei mir net so gnädig. Bei läppischen 229,5W = Ende Allende _(muss dann im TS niedriger takten)_
Sind wg. RGB sogar ein mue weniger als die 233,5W der Ref@PL+15.
_h2o hilft sicher bei Deinem Kollegen auch nochmal ganz gut, sparsamer zu bleiben_


----------



## elmobank (16. Juni 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> War Das ne Ref ? EagleOne+m4looney im Luxx können auch bis ca 250W gehen.
> 
> Ich staune immer bei Hades und DaHell, die mit XFX und Strixx anscheinend net durch die Spawas limitiert sind.
> Leider war MSi bei mir net so gnädig. Bei läppischen 229,5W = Ende Allende _(muss dann im TS niedriger takten)_
> ...


Ja, das war die Referenzkarte, zwar von XFX, aber halt nur ne andere Verpackung.
Und halt ohne MPT, also dort wäre sogar noch mehr möglich, darfs nur leider nicht machen xD


----------



## DARPA (16. Juni 2021)

6800(XT) und 6900XT nutzen das gleiche PCB. Bei 6800(XT) wurde lediglich 1 Phase für GFX eingespart.

Customs verwenden im Grunde auch ein identisches PCB, nur stocken sie die Spannungsversorgung GFX + SOC aufs Maximum von 14+2 auf.


----------



## hRy1337 (16. Juni 2021)

From Russia with love - Warnung vor gefälschten Seiten mit Red BIOS Editor und MorePowerTool! | igor´sLAB
					

Nachdem mich jetzt bereits der zweite Hinweis auf gefälschte Seiten mit unseren Inhalten erreicht hat, die zudem auch zum Verlust diverser Wallets und damit auch der darin enthaltenen Kryptowährungen…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juni 2021)

Die 6800er ist in Sachen effizenz schlicht nicht zu schlagen derzeit.


----------



## RX480 (16. Juni 2021)

@hellm 
Manchmal sitzt F1 vor dem Moni!?

1080p@60Hz war mit dem alten 4k-Moni net ideal.
59,940Hz funzt!


----------



## RX480 (21. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z2v8e_J650I:121

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Juni 2021)

Ist TSR der Plattform unabhängige Ansatz einer Alternative zu DLSS  seitens der UE5?


----------



## RX480 (21. Juni 2021)

Yes, aber eigentlich Ersatz für TAA.

_Im Prinzip hat nur heute NV noch DLSS für UE5 nachgeliefert und deswegen hat der Schöpfer von TSR den Vgl. gemacht.
Glaube net, das EPIC überhaupt über DLSS nachgedacht hat. (grenzt ja alle Pascals+GTX ? aus)
Das Geld von NV für das Einpflegen des extra DLSS-Modul wird sicher trotzdem gern genommen._


----------



## McZonk (21. Juni 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> 6800(XT) und 6900XT nutzen das gleiche PCB. Bei 6800(XT) wurde lediglich 1 Phase für GFX eingespart.


Soweit korrekt, aber nicht vollständig: 6800 und 6800 XT haben zwar die gleiche Phasenanzahl für die GPU, unterscheiden sich aber bei den eingesetzten DrMOS…

6800: Alpha & Omega Semiconductor DrMOS
6800 XT (analog 6900 XT -1 Phase): International Rectifier TDA21472 DrMOS


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juni 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Yes, aber eigentlich Ersatz für TAA.
> 
> _Im Prinzip hat nur heute NV noch DLSS für UE5 nachgeliefert und deswegen hat der Schöpfer von TSR den Vgl. gemacht.
> Glaube net, das EPIC überhaupt über DLSS nachgedacht hat. (grenzt ja alle Pascals+GTX ? aus)
> Das Geld von NV für das Einpflegen des extra DLSS-Modul wird sicher trotzdem gern genommen._


Die Engine gehört Nvidia zu großen Teilen, die sind ein Großinvestor. Von daher bleibt der Enigne nichts anderes übrig wenn Sie denn auf den Konsolen etwas liefern möchte ohne auf die AMD Variante zu setzen.


----------



## RX480 (22. Juni 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Soweit korrekt, aber nicht vollständig: 6800 und 6800 XT haben zwar die gleiche Phasenanzahl für die GPU, unterscheiden sich aber bei den eingesetzten DrMOS…
> 
> 6800: Alpha & Omega Semiconductor DrMOS
> 6800 XT (analog 6900 XT -1 Phase): International Rectifier TDA21472 DrMOS


Das wäre ja ein Ding, wenn nur bei der XFX und Strixx die TDA verbaut wären. (Hades+DaHell)
= klares buy!


----------



## McZonk (22. Juni 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja ein Ding, wenn nur bei der XFX und Strixx die TDA verbaut wären. (Hades+DaHell)


Ich sprach nur vom Referenzdesign.

so, los gehts: FSR ist da.


			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-6-1


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Juni 2021)

Na HOPP ihr Freekz, TESTEN!


----------



## drstoecker (22. Juni 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Na HOPP ihr Freekz, TESTEN!


Die Frage ist allerdings noch womit?


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die Frage ist allerdings noch womit?


Anno oder Godfall gehen.








						AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution coming to 7 games at launch - VideoCardz.com
					

AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution coming to 7 games at launch, 12 games coming soon Vegeta (@Broly_X1) revealed the first details on the upcoming FSR launch. As soon as we learned that there is already a list of FSR games, we have reached out to our sources for the remaining titles, which is quite...




					videocardz.com
				



Hmmm bei beiden Spielen finde ich bisher noch keine Option es zu aktivieren


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2021)

Vergesst nicht das Blanking im CRU Tool wieder rauf zu setzen, damit der Vram wieder runtertaktet.


----------



## HairforceOne (22. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Anno oder Godfall gehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich vermute mal, die Updates der Spiele kommen so zu den "typischen" Patch-Zeiten der jeweiligen Entwickler. 15 Uhr fällt das Review-Embargo und wir Spieler können dann zu den "Patchzeiten".

Das wäre bei Anno soweit ich weiß immer gegen ca. 18 Uhr wo die Patches eingespielt werden. - Ob EPIC auch so "feste Patchzeiten" hat weiß ich allerdings gar nicht genau.




Duvar schrieb:


> Vergesst nicht das Blanking im CRU Tool wieder rauf zu setzen, damit der Vram wieder runtertaktet.



Wenn es dann mal überhaupt funktionieren würde. 
Der CRU Trick funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. - Mit UWQHD 144 Hz  + WQHD 144 Hz scheint das nicht zu fruchten.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Juni 2021)

@HairforceOne 
Bei mir funzt cru auch nicht mit meinem 34“ LC-Power 144Hz, die Auflösung bietet der im Menü garnicht erst an!


----------



## HairforceOne (22. Juni 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @HairforceOne
> Bei mir funzt cru auch nicht mit meinem 34“ LC-Power 144Hz, die Auflösung bietet der im Menü garnicht erst an!


Die Auflösung habe ich in CRU schon (versteckt sich bei mir in CRU ganz unten in Detailed Resolutions in zwei Untermenüs).

Aber funktionieren tut der Trick leider dennoch nicht, egal wie viel ich da mit dem Blanking rumprobiere und einstelle und was nicht alles, scheint aber wirklich an den UWQHD zu liegen.

Der einzige Zeitpunkt wo ich die GPU bei VRAM in den Idle bekomme ist, wenn ich den WQHD ausschalte bzw. abstöpsel und den UWQHD auf 60 Hz stelle. Sobald das Ding >70 Hz geht und/oder der zweite Monitor aktiv ist, wars das.


----------



## RX480 (22. Juni 2021)

Bei Anno ist FSR schon im Game integriert.
Geht bei ShirKhan im Luxx.


----------



## HairforceOne (22. Juni 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei Anno ist FSR schon im Game integriert.
> Geht bei ShirKhan im Luxx.


Das ist nicht FSR.

Das ist das stinknormale FidelityFX CAS. - Das ist schon seit Release in Anno 1800 drin^^


----------



## drstoecker (22. Juni 2021)

@HairforceOne 
vergiss CRU!
endlich der "wundertreiber" der den vram in den idle schickt!!!


----------



## HairforceOne (22. Juni 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> gute Neuigkeiten, endlich der "wundertreiber" der den vram in den idle schickt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noice.
Na hoffentlich klappt das auch mit UWQHD + WQHD als Zweitmonitor. 😁


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Noice.
> Na hoffentlich klappt das auch mit UWQHD + WQHD als Zweitmonitor. 😁


Berichte mal.


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. Juni 2021)

Bei 3x WQHD 144 Hz taktet der Speicher nicht runter.
Dafür hab ich jetzt wieder die Option, direkt aus dem Treiber zu aktualisieren. Das hab ich grade eben vergeblich gesucht^^

Achja, zum ersten Mal ist mir auch die Option für SAM aufgefallen


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Bei 3x WQHD 144 Hz taktet der Speicher nicht runter.
> Dafür hab ich jetzt wieder die Option, direkt aus dem Treiber zu aktualisieren. Das hab ich grade eben vergeblich gesucht^^
> 
> Achja, zum ersten Mal ist mir auch die Option für SAM aufgefallen


Ja die Anzeige und ein Button zum aktivieren sind neu, nette Sache wenn man mal testen möchte kann man es nun einfach deaktivieren.


----------



## Noel1987 (22. Juni 2021)

Na super
Und ich muss gleich arbeiten gehen
Doofe Prime Aktion bei meinem Arbeitgeber

gibts denn jetzt irgendwas neues ?


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Juni 2021)

AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution im Test
					

AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution (FSR) ist ab sofort verfügbar. ComputerBase hat den Nvidia-DLSS-Konkurrenten ausführlich getestet.




					www.computerbase.de
				













						FidelityFX Super Resolution 1.0 im Test: Kommt AMDs FSR an Nvidias DLSS heran?
					

FidelityFX Super Resolution, kurz FSR, soll jede Grafikkarte der vergangenen fünf Jahre wieder fitmachen. PCGH prüft, ob FSR an Nvidias DLSS herankommt.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yFZAo6xItOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (22. Juni 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> endlich der "wundertreiber" der ......


Der ganz nebenbei auch den "ewigen" BlackBestie -Sparsamkeits-Score schafft. _(zumindestens relativ easy mit den XTH)_
BB hatte 320W x1,15 = 368W asic für nen Grafik-Score von 22138.

Mal ne TOXIC aus dem LUXX@368W: ...*edit* _und mal mit 2 Schrauben *leicht* nachgezogen
(vorher hatte wohl schon ein mue der Hotspot gebremst)_


----------



## HairforceOne (22. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Berichte mal.


Funktioniert leider nach wie vor nicht. :/

UWQHD  + WQHD Zweitbildschirm (egal ob 144 oder 60 Hz) = Kein VRAM Idle.

Vielleicht greift aber jetzt der CRU-Trick das hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## hwk (22. Juni 2021)

UWQHD + 160 Hz => VRAM chillt jetzt


----------



## HairforceOne (22. Juni 2021)

CRU Lösung ebenfalls versucht, leider nach wie vor kein Idle. 
Gut, UWQHD + WQHD ist natürlich auch nen bissl Sonderfall aber naja. - Schade drum...


----------



## chill_eule (22. Juni 2021)

FRTC ist auch zurück 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest bei meiner ollen Polaris (sorry4OT)

Aber eine Anzeige oder Button für SAM finde ich nicht.
GPU-Z sagt: Enabled 
Aber klar, offiziell unterstützt mein System das wohl nicht


----------



## Noel1987 (22. Juni 2021)

Naja so ganz überzeugend ist FSR nicht 
Vllt etwas besser als dlss 1.0 ja aber ich möchte halt in den Spielen die Regler auf voll stehen haben was auch ein Grund ist das ich keinen 4k Bildschirm besitze 
Eine Technik die mir mehr FPS beschert aber das Bild abwertet ist nicht so meins 
Das schaffe ich auch wenn ihr die Regler anders setze 

Ich glaube ganz ohne Hardware Unterstützung wird das nicht hinhauen und Nvidia zeigt ja auch schon wie gut das hinhaut 


 So wie ich das verstanden habe setzt fsr ganz hinten an und nutzt zum teil die ganzen Techniken msaa usw mit 
Wenn die schon nicht zu 100% funktionieren kommt hinten raus auch nicht viel bei Rum 
Korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege


----------



## FetterKasten (22. Juni 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @HairforceOne
> vergiss CRU!
> endlich der "wundertreiber" der den vram in den idle schickt!!!


Darauf hab ich gewartet. Werd ich später gleich testen. Warum nicht gleich vor nem halben Jahr so 
(1x UWQHD 120Hz)


----------



## Dudelll (22. Juni 2021)

Neuer Treiber ist echt OK in TS :p


----------



## RX480 (22. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Naja so ganz überzeugend ist FSR nicht
> 
> Korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege



Selbst Riftbreaker kann man ohne olles TAA ganz gut spielen. Die anderen Games wie Godfall+Terminator+Kingshunt
sehen sogar noch besser aus. _(hängt vermutlich vom Polygoncount ab, der net unter ne Schwelle X sinken sollte)
Resis<4k machen nur Sinn für APU´s und Notebooks._

Am WQHD kann man mal VSR-4..5k ausprobieren.








						The Riftbreaker bei Steam
					

The Riftbreaker™ ist ein Aufbau- und Survival-Spiel mit Action-RPG-Elementen. Du bist eine Elite-Wissenschaftlerin und Kommandoeinheit in einem Mecha-Anzug, der durch Rifts reisen kann. Besiege unzählige Gegner, baue deine Basis auf, sammle Proben, erforsche neue Erfindungen und überlebe!




					store.steampowered.com
				



probiers mal kostenlos aus


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juni 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber ist echt OK in TS :p


Ohh direkt mal testen heute 


RX480 schrieb:


> Selbst Riftbreaker kann man ohne olles TAA ganz gut spielen. Die anderen Games wie Godfall+Terminator+Kingshunt
> sehen sogar noch besser aus. _(hängt vermutlich vom Polygoncount ab, der net unter ne Schwelle X sinken sollte)
> Resis<4k machen nur Sinn für APU´s und Notebooks._
> 
> ...


Wow geht's jetzt auch in der Demo?


----------



## RX480 (23. Juni 2021)

Yes


----------



## Einbecker41 (23. Juni 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Das ist nicht FSR.
> 
> Das ist das stinknormale FidelityFX CAS. - Das ist schon seit Release in Anno 1800 drin^^


Bei Anno 1800 ist Fidelity fx schon intergriert. Das alte FX cas gibt es nicht mehr. So wie ich das gesehen habe. Gestern in Anno 1800 mal paar sachen ausprobiert, unter 4k bietet sich in Anno der ulltra qualitiy modus förmlich an, die Fps auf 60 begrenzen und schon Chillt meine Rx 6800xt vor sich hin und das in 4k Ich finde das es auch noch sehr gut aussieht. Guter einstand seitens Amd. Schade ist nur das weiterhin Freesync mit 60hz nach wie vor nicht richtig bei mir funktioniert, das Helligkeitsflackern ist immer noch da und verschwindet erst wenn ich Freesync deaktiviere, Problem besteht bei mir auch beim anderen Monitor, sowie Grafikkarte, vorher 5700xt und V56. Gehe da mal von einem Treiber Problem aus. Seit dem Adrenalin 21.6.1 funzt Radeon Chill auch nicht mehr richtig min und max Regler kann man nur noch mit gleicher Fps Einstellung verschieben. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen, oder bin ich mit dem Problem alleine?
Mfg


----------



## FetterKasten (23. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Darauf hab ich gewartet. Werd ich später gleich testen. Warum nicht gleich vor nem halben Jahr so
> (1x UWQHD 120Hz)


Habs getestet, taktet jetzt astrein runter!
Stromverbrauch ist sogar noch um ein paar Watt gesunken im Vergleich zu 100Hz vorher.
Scheint AMD einiges optimiert zu haben.

Da sagt mir mal einer da gabs vorher keine Treiberprobleme 
Da hat sich die Aussage von Holzmann aus dem Luxx Forum bewahrheitet, es wurde viele Punkte repariert.

Auch ist nun bei den manuellen Einstellungen ein Punkt, wo man sieht, ob SAM aktiviert ist oder nicht. Auch ganz nett.

Hier sieht man, dass der Vram viel schneller reagiert auf Änderung im Vergleich zu vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juni 2021)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Seit dem Adrenalin 21.6.1 funzt Radeon Chill auch nicht mehr richtig min und max Regler kann man nur noch mit gleicher Fps Einstellung verschieben. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen, oder bin ich mit dem Problem alleine?


Geht bei mir ohne Probleme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Auch ist nun bei den manuellen Einstellungen ein Punkt, wo man sieht, ob SAM aktiviert ist oder nicht. Auch ganz nett.


Wer hat da denn recht? 
Treiber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GPU-Z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder Windows?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FetterKasten (23. Juni 2021)

kA eigtl sollte es dann so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einbecker41 (23. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Geht bei mir ohne Probleme.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo recht hast , ich habe nicht richtig hingeschaut. Funktioniert wie es soll. Aber das flickern bei Aktivierten Freesync ist nach wie vor vorhanden.  Ausser einigen foreneinträgen zu dem Thema habe ich keine Lösung gefunden. Mitte letzten Jahres gab es mal ein Treiber wo es funktioniert hat. Schade wirklich das ich Freesync auslassen muss.
Aber Freesync 2 Premium funktioniert gehe ich mal von aus. Oder wird das alte Freesync mit 60hz nicht mehr supportet? Keine Ahnung warum es nicht funzt.

Ps der Gygabyte 43 Zoll Uhd FV 43 U steht nach wie vor bei 999Euro. Super Monitor eigentlich müsste ich endlich mal zuschlagen 
Mfg


----------



## flx23 (23. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wer hat da denn recht?
> Treiber
> 
> 
> ...


Der Treiber weiß vermutlich das du noch keine Navi gpu verbaut hast. Vermutlich  zeigt er deshalb default mäßig "nicht verfügbar" an


----------



## HairforceOne (24. Juni 2021)

So...
ich habs hinbekommen. - Meine Karte läuft jetzt mit UWQHD + WQHD im Idle sauber und der VRAM rödelt nicht dauerhaft hoch.

Aktuelle Settings:
UWQHD, 144 Hz, 10bit
WQHD, 60 Hz, 8 bit

Sobald ich den Zweitmonitor (WQHD) >60 Hz stelle rennt der VRAM wieder sofort hoch. - Aber für den Zweitmonitor nicht wild, da läuft eh nur Discord + Stream drauf.


Wie ich das ganze gemacht habe:
Ich habe beiden Monitoren per CRU gesagt: Halte dich bei den Timings an den CVT-Standard (bei mir CVT-RB). Davon weichen die Monitorhersteller wohl sehr gerne ab, was dann wohl eben zu diesem VRAM-Chaos führt.

Erst auf dem Xiaomi gemacht -> Restart64 und geguckt ob der Xiaomi damit klar kommt. Tut er.
Bei dem Dell wollte ich das ganze auch machen, allerdings kriegt der die CVT-Standards nicht hin, mit nichts über 100 Hz. Mit 100 Hz probiert -> Kein VRAM Idle.

Auf 60 Hz gestellt -> VRAM Idle.

tldr von mir:
Würden sich die Monitor-Hersteller mal an die CVT-Standards halten, wäre das VRAM-Problem wohl deutlich weniger.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2021)

Hab mal einen kleines Bilderrätsel gemacht,
wer traut sich und versucht das native Bild zu eraten?





						FidelityFX Super Resolution 1.0 im Test: Kommt AMDs FSR an Nvidias DLSS heran?
					

Bli ist entweder nativ, oder es wurde ordentlich nachgeschärft. Kann allerdings auch an der leicht unterschiedlichen Tageszeit liegen.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Macht mal fleißig mit Jungs, bin gespannt was raus kommt.


----------



## RX480 (24. Juni 2021)

Ich finds ja Klasse, das Es in Dota 2 auch mit DX*11* + Vulkan verfügbar ist!
(kostenlos bei Steam)

_Da gibts ja Games ohne Ende, wo man FSR reinpacken könnte.
Habs jetzt nur mal schnell mit DX11 probiert, ..funzt._


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juni 2021)

Kann man dem Wattman eigentlich beibringen nach einem Systemabsturz nicht ständig das Standardprofil zu laden?

Ich habe gerade einen ziemlich nervigen Fehler in Civilization 6, der den Rechner regelrecht zur Zwangsabschaltung bringt. Nun versuche ich Stück um Stück die Ursache zu finden. Dabei möchte ich behaupten, dass das kein Problem mit der GPU oder dessen Einstellungen im Wattman ist. Doch der nervt mich jedes Mal nach dem gezielt provoizierbaren Crash mit Standardsettings.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Juni 2021)

Oh ja man, das nervt mich auch tierisch.


----------



## Dudelll (24. Juni 2021)

Naja wäre prinzipiell vermutlich möglich, aber auch nicht wirklich die erste Wahl. Der Sinn ist es ja instabile Settings zu verhindern, und auch wenn das manchmal nervt bewahrt es einen immerhin davor ständig im abgesicherten Modus rumeiern zu müssen falls mit den Einstellungen wirklich was nicht stimmt.


----------



## McZonk (24. Juni 2021)

Kurze Frage: Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit aktuellem Treiber (21.6.1) und More Power Tool? Gibt es irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten / Einschränkungen?


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Juni 2021)

Bei mir alles wie gehabt, keine Auffälligkeiten.




Dudelll schrieb:


> Naja wäre prinzipiell vermutlich möglich, aber auch nicht wirklich die erste Wahl. Der Sinn ist es ja instabile Settings zu verhindern, und auch wenn das manchmal nervt bewahrt es einen immerhin davor ständig im abgesicherten Modus rumeiern zu müssen falls mit den Einstellungen wirklich was nicht stimmt.


Macht er aber auch, wenn der RAM oder die CPU instabil sind. Oder Windoof einfach mal wieder rumspackt.


----------



## Dudelll (24. Juni 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit aktuellem Treiber (21.6.1) und More Power Tool? Gibt es irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten / Einschränkungen?


Keine Probleme bisher.


Xaphyr schrieb:


> Macht er aber auch, wenn der RAM oder die CPU instabil sind. Oder Windoof einfach mal wieder rumspackt.


Naja die Software merkt halt nur das der Treiber abgeschmiert ist, wie soll sie es auch sonst machen. Und feststellen warum der Treiber crasht kann se ja schlecht und das naheliegendste ist dann halt davon auszugehen das die GPU Schuld ist am gpu Treiber Crash :p


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juni 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit aktuellem Treiber (21.6.1) und More Power Tool? Gibt es irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten / Einschränkungen?


Bessere Timespy-Ergebnisse ohne weiteres Zutun bei mir.


----------



## Methusalem (25. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Bessere Timespy-Ergebnisse ohne weiteres Zutun bei mir.


Hier ebenso.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juni 2021)

Kann auch höhere Scores bestätigen.


----------



## Methusalem (25. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kann auch höhere Scores bestätigen.


Machts die Karten besser?


----------



## RX480 (25. Juni 2021)

fine Wine, ... 21.6.1 _lässt sich ein mue besser einstellen bzgl. Offset (pic ist belabelt)
(komme zwar net in die Region vom Raketenjonny, ist aber für mich schon sehr gut)

MPT 1012mV  a= 0,01250 V  bei WM 931mV 
(ob a>0 wirksam ist, who knows, schadet erstmal net; 1025mV -1012,50mV= 12,5mV für a)_


----------



## drstoecker (25. Juni 2021)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Machts die Karten besser?


Die Frage muss heißen, macht’s die Karten noch besser?
Und die Antwort lautet: Ja!


----------



## Methusalem (25. Juni 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die Frage muss heißen, macht’s die Karten noch besser?
> Und die Antwort lautet: Ja!


Ja, Recht haste!


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juni 2021)

Gegen mehr Leistung hab ich nichts


----------



## RX480 (25. Juni 2021)

Ist net nur die Mehrleistung beim Benchen in TS, sondern für mich auch besser zu UVen = sparsamer+kühler+leiser.
_Bin Jetzt ca. 10W = 5% sparsamer als vor nem 1/4 Jahr.(x)
Man braucht nur mal sein personal Setting mit dem typical Takt vom Launch zu vergleichen.

(x) wie man oben im Anhang sieht, nutze ich derzeit das maxPL gar net mehr aus.
Ging gerade sogar mit etwas mehr ...937mV im WM sogar noch ein bisschen besser.
(highOC@UVen funzt zumindestens in lightGames=nice Boost)_


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juni 2021)

Krass, standard Referenz ASIC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Vergleich eine 3090 mit Standard Powerlimit von 370Watt inkl Übertaktung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



80Watt weniger, nicht mal die Hälfte gekostet.


----------



## RX480 (25. Juni 2021)

Net schlecht!
_Also ca. 300 points mehr ggü. dem alten Score in der Liste._

Kannst Du jetzt im WM noch 6mV runtergehen?


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juni 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Net schlecht!
> _Also ca. 300 points mehr ggü. dem alten Score in der Liste._
> 
> Kannst Du jetzt im WM noch 6mV runtergehen?


Muss ich mal testen ob das Setting nun mehr UV verträgt, hab da aber so meine Zweifel.


----------



## RX480 (25. Juni 2021)

Du veränderst ja nur ganz leicht den Offset, u.U. net mal die reale eff.Spannung.
3mV sollten als Zwischenschritt auch funzen.

_Wenn ich meine beiden Settings in den Post anschaue, war beide Male die eff. max. Spannung vom Core gleich,
die hängt eh vom PL und Takt ab.
Du würdest aber u.U. den durchschnittlichen Takt ein mue verbessern._


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juni 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du veränderst ja nur ganz leicht den Offset, u.U. net mal die reale eff.Spannung.
> 3mV sollten als Zwischenschritt auch funzen.
> 
> _Wenn ich meine beiden Settings in den Post anschaue, war beide Male die eff. max. Spannung vom Core gleich,
> ...


Monitoring sieht auf heutigen Karten oft auch nur die Hälfte.


----------



## RX480 (25. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Monitoring sieht auf heutigen Karten oft auch nur die Hälfte.


Ich schaue gerne mal z.Vgl. obs bei Anderen ne Veränderung beim UVen mit Treiber XYZ gibt, hab mal für Dich ne ähnlich gute 6800xt von Appollo aus dem Luxx  rausgesucht. _(sind zwar mehr W aber interessant sind die 985mV im WM bei 1150MPT)_


----------



## Duvar (25. Juni 2021)

Meine alte Krücke hat auch etwas mehr gepackt, aber CPU lief nur mit 3.8GHz und RAM nur 3600CL18...
Hab mein RAM Profil bzw OC Profil nicht ins Bios übertragen aktuell ggf mache ich das noch wenn ich Bock drauf hab, vllt sind dann die 22k GPU Score drin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PL waren 320W+15%. Sehe grad auf dem bild das ich Depp das nicht sichtbar hab auf dem Bild^^










						I scored 16 486 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## RX480 (25. Juni 2021)

Ich find krass. das bei den OCern der Ram und R5000 so ne große Rolle spielt.
_Da wäre Duvar gar net weit weg von BlackBestie(mit dem alten Treiber).

Insofern ist der TS kein guter Maßstab für die Graka an sich._


----------



## Duvar (25. Juni 2021)

Mit nem stärkeren Unterbau (getuned) plus Wasserkühlung würde die Karte richtig was rausschmettern. Habe ja relativ schnell 94°C+ HS besonders beim 2. Test. Beim ersten geht's nicht so schnell so weit hoch und dieser Umstand kostet halt ordentlich Punkte.


----------



## RX480 (25. Juni 2021)

Insofern finde ich die Liste von Edelhamster net schlecht weil auch die Watt mit eingetragen werden. Müsste halt nur noch bei sup4k ergänzt werden, um mal ein relativ neutrales Grakabasiertes Ergebnis zu haben.

Dann könnte man mal schauen, wies mit 255W asic so läuft.
Das schafft die Ref auch mit 100% Lü. ganz gut.

btw.
Die 368W asic sind natürlich genauso interessant als Vgl. mit den 2x8pin 390W Amperes.

_Eigentlich müsstest Du mal Edelhamster überreden auf Fullcover zu wechseln und dann könnte Er Dir seine
AiO überlassen, die ganz gut für 2x8pin reicht._


----------



## Duvar (25. Juni 2021)

Hier mal mit Stock Settings +15, also rund 294W.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (25. Juni 2021)

Da haste dann ca. genauso viel W gesamt, wie ne 3080FE *tatsächlich* hat.
--> Ich würde mir ja mal wünschen, das Wolfgang bei CB nen neuen Versuch mit 270W....335W macht.
Alle Grakas normiert bei gleichviel Watt._(Test bei CB war noch ohne rBar/SAM)_

*edit:*_ Dota 2 kann inzwischen ja auch FSR, anbei mal 1800p@FSR83% mit DX11 man staune! (Fenster zwecks Overlay)
(wie Ichs vernünftig inVulkan aktiv bekomme, weiss ich noch net, da flimmerts immer mit Vsync OFF, aber ON geht !?)
Bilder möglichst in 1800p oder 4k anschauen._


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Juni 2021)

Mal kurz ein anderes Thema von mir dazwischen gestreut:

Ich hab ja die 6900Xt mit dem EKWB Block drauf und hatte nach dem Umbau eh schon recht hohe Temp. im Hotspot (glaube so 72°C)
Hab Schrauben auch mal nachgezogen usw.. keine Besserung. 

Heute hab ich nun nach paar Monaten, auch weil die Hotspot-Temp nach paar Stunden zocken immer mal nen Peak auf 82°C erreicht hat, GPU und Block ausgebaut um die WLP zu erneuern.

Ich wusste von der Montage dass ich nicht knickerig war mit der WLP, daher auch die hohe Hotspot Temps.

ABER:
Ich hab das Ding also eben ausgebaut.... und musste feststellen, dass kaum eine Schraube auch nur noch "handwarm" angezogen war!
Die Schraube der Backplate waren komplett lose!
Die Schrauben des Blocks zum PCB hin waren... so lala-lose. Jedenfalls bei weitem nicht mehr so fest, wie ich die im Januar(oder wann gabs meine 6900XT??) angezogen hab! Ich hatte "damals"(TM) Angst, dass die Schrauben abreißen so fest hab ich die geballert!
Weiter gings... hab mir dann gedacht: Guck doch mal in den Block, also die Acetalabdeckung runter... und siehe da:
Die Schrauben davon waren auch recht locker....

Habt ihr das auch schon mal so beobachtet?

Ich hab eben wirklich gedacht ich fall vom Glauben ab!

Hotspot Temp. ist jetzt übrigens nur minimal besser... im Peak nach Runden 3DMark 72°C bei 33°C Wasser... Aber wirklich nur Peaks... unter Last pendelt sich die Kontant bei so ca. 68°C ein... (Früher halt die 72°C)

Ich werds mal beobachten... 

Achja, ist alles auf Stock-Settings aktuell...


----------



## Dudelll (26. Juni 2021)

Hm hab meine Schrauben tatsächlich noch nicht wieder angeschaut nach dem Umbau, evtl komm ich da die nächsten Tage Mal zu.

Deine Hotspot temp ist allerdings wirklich Recht hoch, obwohl die (zumindest was ich so gesehen hab bisher ) bei den Ek Blöcken eh etwas schlechter ausfällt als bei anderen. 

Komm bei mir eher so auf 55-60, je nachdem bei welchem PL ich Grad bin.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Juni 2021)

Ja, die Temp werd ich nicht weiter runter bekommen, der Block innen war und ist sauber... die WLP (Maker Gel) hab ich nun auf dem Block aufgetragen, nicht wie sonst auf den Chip... und mit ner Plastikkarte glatt gezogen, diesmal ist eher zu wenig wie zuviel drauf...

Ich hatte ja auf nen Block von Watercool gehofft... aber... das hab ich mittlerweile aufgegeben. Möchte halt einen ohne Plexiglas... reines Acetal...


----------



## Noel1987 (26. Juni 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Möchte halt einen ohne Plexiglas... reines Acetal...




Dann hol doch den von Alphacool 








						Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acetal GPX-A Radeon RX 6800/XT/6900 Reference mit Backplate
					

Der Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl RADEON RX 6800/6900/XT vereint Style mit Performance. Die Erfahrung von über 17 Jahren sind in diesen Grafikkarten-Wasserkühler eingeflossen und stellen den aktuellen Höhepunkt der Alphacool...




					www.alphacool.com
				




Ich bin mit der Hotspot Temperatur immer unter 60 
Das höchste war bei mir 42 Grad GPU und 58 Grad Hotspot bei 300 Watt

Ich wollte meinen auch nur als Übergang nutzen um auf den von watercool oder Aquacomputer zu warten 
Aber wenn ich mir so die Temperaturen der anderen anschaue dann ist der von Alphacool noch immer der beste


----------



## Dudelll (26. Juni 2021)

@0ldN3rd 

Grad bei mir nochmal geschaut, die sitzen alle noch Bombenfest. Evtl hast du irgendwie ein Montagsmodell erwischt


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Juni 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> @0ldN3rd
> 
> Grad bei mir nochmal geschaut, die sitzen alle noch Bombenfest. Evtl hast du irgendwie ein Montagsmodell erwischt



Ja.. ich wär auch besorgt, wenn ich mal irgendwas abbekomme was nicht Montags zusammen gefrickelt wurde....


----------



## Duvar (26. Juni 2021)

Hat wer den Alphacool RX 6XXX Aio Kühler gekauft und getestet? Gibt's ja für 250€


----------



## RX480 (26. Juni 2021)

Alphacool Eiswolf 2 mit GPX-A für die Sapphire RX 6800XT und RX 6900XT Nitro+ im Test - Besser als die Toxic? | igor´sLAB
					

Es gilt das Gleiche, wie schon beim Test des Modells für die GeForce RTX 3080 Referenz: Der Markt der All-in-One Wasserkühlungslösungen für Grafikkarten ist, im Vergleich zu den CPU-Kühlern…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Duvar (26. Juni 2021)

Ja das hatte ich schon gesehen, paar Userberichte wären net schlecht.


----------



## RX480 (26. Juni 2021)

Schwer bei dem Preis, obwohl eigentlich ne 6900ref + EW2 in Summe deutlich preiswerter ist als ne Custom mit AiO.
Die geringe Anzahl von Usern mit Ref tut Ihr Übriges, sind dann zum größten Teil mit CustomLoop verbaut.

Finde auf die Schnelle nur Hier ein paar Glückliche:




__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/nb35db

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da wirste wohl selbst mal ran müssen. Alphacool war z.Bsp. bei den R7 auch sehr kulant, sprich wenig Risiko, falls
ein Designfehler des Kühlers die Graka zerstört.

btw.
Falls Du sogar LM statt WLP verwendest, kann Es sein, das die Schichtdicke der benachbarten Pads zu groß ist.
War ein Problem bei Fullcover, um den richtigen Anpressdruck hinzubekommen.








						Holzis Ex-Interner WaKü Club  "as good as it gets" ;) "Eine Reise von der Eiswand bis zum Mora"
					

Hier mal ein neuer Test und Vergleich zur normaler WLP und LM: https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/guru3d_thermal_paste_roundup_round2_2021,13.html




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Tekkla (26. Juni 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hotspot Temp. ist jetzt übrigens nur minimal besser... im Peak nach Runden 3DMark 72°C bei 33°C Wasser... Aber wirklich nur Peaks... unter Last pendelt sich die Kontant bei so ca. 68°C ein... (Früher halt die 72°C)


Habe ähnliche Hotspotwerte mit dem gleichen Block, allerdings mit ordentlich aufgebohrtem (375W) Power Limit GPU im MPT und 2.650 MHz im Wattman.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Juni 2021)

Mal was zum neuen Treiber: Seit dem habe ich Instabilitäten in allerlei Games. Wo vorher alles mit gleichen MPT Werten stabil lieft, da stürzt mir jetzt in schöner Regelmäßigkeit der Treiber ab. Hat da wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## RX480 (27. Juni 2021)

WDL ist bei mir komisch.(x)

Da scheint aber Was mit dem Shadercache net mehr zu stimmen.
Bei dem integrierten Benchmark läufts vollkommen unterschiedlich zu vorher.
(selbst bei mehreren Runs hinternander, als ob Er sich net die Shader merkt!?)

Ansonsten gabs evtl. Hinweise, das der Vram mehr belastet wird.

(x) ob bei Sowas das  kum.W10-Update oder ein Gamepatch noch ne Rolle spielt, k.A.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mal was zum neuen Treiber: Seit dem habe ich Instabilitäten in allerlei Games. Wo vorher alles mit gleichen MPT Werten stabil lieft, da stürzt mir jetzt in schöner Regelmäßigkeit der Treiber ab. Hat da wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


Bei mir alles stable bisher.


----------



## RX480 (27. Juni 2021)

Es kann schon Games mit leichten Unterschieden geben. _(auffallend ist Vram-Use und Watt = Zufall?)
mal gegoogled:_


----------



## DARPA (27. Juni 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich hab das Ding also eben ausgebaut.... und musste feststellen, dass kaum eine Schraube auch nur noch "handwarm" angezogen war!


Ich hatte meinen EK letztens ja auch nochmal runter genommen und da war alles normal fest. 
War bis dahin 5 Monate in Betrieb.

Die NanoGreaseExtreme ist bis jetzt stabil. Delta H2O-GPU ist bis 300W 12-15 K und bis 350W 18-20 K.
Hotspot ca. 60 - 70 ° in real life.

Bin zufrieden. Müsste sie jetzt nur mehr benutzen


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. Juni 2021)

@DARPA Hmm.. also ich denke ich hab bei dem Block wirklich nen Montags-Block erwischt... 

Zuviel WLP kann es diesmal nicht sein... 
Wenn ich den nochmal zerlegen muss, lasse ich mal die Kunststoff Unterlegscheiben weg... ich denke/vermute, dass die zuviel nachgeben mit der Zeit evtl. auch temperaturabhängig.... 

Aber nach 2..3 Stunden CP2077 24°C Raum Temp... max 42,2°C Wasser und 75°C max HotSpot... ist natürlich schon ein großes Delta... aber was soll ich machen... die MakerGel Paste ist imho aus der Tube schon recht trocken.... hatte in bei meiner 5700XT die ThermalGrizzly Kryonaut... die war dünner... und hatte bessere Temps. aber das sind natürlich auch wieder 2 Paar Schuhe.... 5700Xt vs. 6xxx(XT)


----------



## Dudelll (27. Juni 2021)

Unterlegscheiben würd ich nicht weglassen, könntest aber evtl Mal schauen ob du leicht dünnere hast noch um den Anpressdruck etwas zu erhöhen.

Alternativ evtl Mal checken das die wl pads alle richtig sitzen und da nicht evtl eins mit der falschen dicke ist irgendwo. Dann hättest du auch einen geringeren Anpressdruck der den Hotspot wert erklären könnte.

Ansonsten kann's natürlich auch noch eine Menge andere Gründe geben :

- weniger Durchfluss
- gpu Chip bei dir etwas gewölbt
- bissl Pech bei den Fertigungstoleranzen des Blocks
- generell evtl einfach etwas Pech mit dem Chip

Wobei 75°c Hotspot natürlich immer noch weit weg von problematisch ist.

Warum die Schrauben sich bei dir gelockert haben ist natürlich wirklich seltsam, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es die Schuld der unterlegscheiben sein könnte.

Edit:

Hab deine Wasser Temperatur Grad überlesen. 42°C ist schon nicht wenig. Das Delta von Wasser zu Hotspot ist bei uns dann gar nicht so groß auseinander.


----------



## DARPA (27. Juni 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hmm.. also ich denke ich hab bei dem Block wirklich nen Montags-Block erwischt...


Hast du geschaut dass die Gewindehülsen am Block alle richtig festgeschraubt sind? 
Hatte da bei der VII anfangs Probleme mit.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2021)

Könnt ihr mal bei euren runs nebenher GPU-Z mit max Werten laufen lassen?
Bin aktuell knapp über 20k für stock Power im TS run.
CPU und RAM laufen immer noch im Schildkrötenmodus^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (27. Juni 2021)

@Duvar 
Komplett Stock so:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Seltsamerweise nutzt er mehr Power (obwohl nicht erhöht) als 255w wenn ich dann ein wenig den RAM und den Min-Takt tweake.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jedenfalls hat der 21.6.1 einen guten Sprung gemacht bei Stock Settings.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2021)

Muss später mal schauen auf wv ich so komme. *19k vermutlich. *


----------



## Tekkla (27. Juni 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Aber nach 2..3 Stunden CP2077 24°C Raum Temp... max 42,2°C Wasser und 75°C max HotSpot... ist natürlich schon ein großes Delta... aber was soll ich machen...


Nix, denn ich sehe das als vollkommen normal und ok an. Ich spiele aktuell Shadow of the Tomb Raider und komme bei 32°C  beim Kühlmittel mit gleichem Block auf einen Hotspot von 72°C. Und dabei sind weder Schrauben locker, noch habe ich irgendeine sonderlich gute oder schlechte Paste drunter und der Block liegt auch gut auf.

Ich habe wegen dieser Kirremacherei den Loop bereits dreimal zerlegt und durch andere Pasten - beim ersten Mal die EK Tim neu drauf gemacht dann Kryonaut und jetzt Artic MX4 - und andere Verschraubungsreihenfolgen bessere Ergbniss zu erlangen versucht. Am Ende hat sich das immer wieder so eingependelt. Mit anderen Blöcken ist und wird das kaum anders sein; siehe den RX Block von Aqua Computer, wo man (ich) auch vergebens auf ein geringeres Delta gehofft hat.

Ich denke mittlerweile, dass dies normale Werte bei fordernden Spielen sind, und ich mich da nicht mehr verrückt machen werde!


----------



## Xaphyr (27. Juni 2021)

Warum auch, mit 75°C seit ihr 40°C unter der Throttlegrenze, was will man mehr.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. Juni 2021)

Was soll daran nicht normal sein? Am Hotspot sind bei solchen Spielen mit stock Kühlung 95° normal.
Was ist jetzt an 20 Grad weniger mit Wakü schlecht?

Manchmal sollte man vielleicht gar nicht mehr in die Foren schauen, es wird da immer nur unrealisitscher Temperaturkult betrieben und dann denkt man bei der eigenen Hardware stimmt etwas nicht.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. Juni 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Warum auch, mit 75°C seit ihr 40°C unter der Throttlegrenze, was will man mehr.



Ich bin immer über(!) der Trottel-Grenze!


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2021)

Hier mal stock everything:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bin ich 1000 points entfernt von Darks Score.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. Juni 2021)

Warum hält sich bei euch eigtl. der CPU Takt immer wie ein Strich?
Mein 5800X taktet bis 4800 irgendwas hoch, aber sobald der CPU Bench losgeht (wo dann anscheinend allcore beansprucht wird), sinkt der Takt auf ca. 4500.
Das ist doch eigtl. normal?

Hab ihr dann was verstellt, dass es den höheren Takt auf allen Kernen hält?


----------



## Xaphyr (27. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es hier viele Ryzen User gibt, die das Teil Stock laufen lassen.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2021)

Haben die anderen 6900XT User @ stock auch so übertriebene Werte wie Dark oder stimmt was nicht bei mir?^^


----------



## FetterKasten (27. Juni 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haben die anderen 6900XT User @ stock auch so übertriebene Werte wie Dark oder stimmt was nicht bei mir?^^


Das ist der angesprochene Effekt 
Kannst ja auch mal den Userbench laufen lassen, wenns darum geht, was normal ist oder nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Warum hält sich bei euch eigtl. der CPU Takt immer wie ein Strich?
> Mein 5800X taktet bis 4800 irgendwas hoch, aber sobald der CPU Bench losgeht (wo dann anscheinend allcore beansprucht wird), sinkt der Takt auf ca. 4500.
> Das ist doch eigtl. normal?
> 
> Hab ihr dann was verstellt, dass es den höheren Takt auf allen Kernen hält?


Curve Optimizer ist das Zauberwort.


----------



## Darkearth27 (27. Juni 2021)

Meine CPU hat nur "Stock" Limits,(142/95/140) alles andere ist aus optimiert, inklusive angepassten powerplan und wahrscheinlich deswegen wie ein Strich beim Bench.

Ich finde übrigens die Taktraten recht seltsam, mit weniger Takt mehr Punkte. Das hatten wir auch schon im Witcher 3 Benchmark bemerkt, trotz geringerem Takt mehr fps.. Ich hab bis heute keine wirkliche Erklärung gefunden, aber stört mich auch nicht


----------



## Dudelll (27. Juni 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haben die anderen 6900XT User @ stock auch so übertriebene Werte wie Dark oder stimmt was nicht bei mir?^^


Hab @stock mit dem neuen Treiber 19700 Pkt ca., Also nicht ganz so übertrieben wie bei Dark ^^
Ist aber unter Wasser und nicht on Air.


----------



## Noel1987 (27. Juni 2021)

Das mit weniger Takt und mehr Leistung kann ich bestätigen 
Ich komme mit weniger Takt und weniger Spannung auf knapp 80 Watt weniger vom 300 w PL aus gesehen auf die gleiche Leistung 
Ausser in Cyberpunk da reicht es aber auch aus daß die Karte nicht mehr ins PL läuft 
Auch unter Wasser 
Die Referenz ist zwar kein Taktmonster aber extrem sparsam 
15-17% Leistungsplus sind aber auch da drin wenn man das PL noch was erhöht

Was ich allerdings vermisse ist das es so ist wie bei Nvidia das wenn die Karte auf Wasser umgebaut ist, diese automatisch höher taktet 
Hier wird bei mir nur maximal der boost Takt erreicht 
Alles andere muss ich ausloten


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Das mit weniger Takt und mehr Leistung kann ich bestätigen
> Ich komme mit weniger Takt und weniger Spannung auf knapp 80 Watt weniger vom 300 w PL aus gesehen auf die gleiche Leistung
> Ausser in Cyberpunk da reicht es aber auch aus daß die Karte nicht mehr ins PL läuft
> Auch unter Wasser
> ...


Hängt auch ein wenig vom Modell ab.


----------



## Edelhamster (27. Juni 2021)

Glaub ich auch. Bei der Toxic EE liegt der Boost ohne aktivierten Toxic Boost,also sogesehen @stock, eigentlich bei 2535Mhz. Die Karte hat da aber kein hartes Taktlimit, sondern geht ingame dennoch auf über 2600Mhz hoch.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hab @stock mit dem neuen Treiber 19700 Pkt ca., Also nicht ganz so übertrieben wie bei Dark ^^
> Ist aber unter Wasser und nicht on Air.


Hab 19.1k erreicht nun, aber ist dennoch deutlich unter den ~20k von Dark. Deine 19.7k gehen ja, weil du unter Wasser bist. Dark hat wohl einen Wunderchip oder irgendeinen anderen Trick in petto^^


----------



## Darkearth27 (27. Juni 2021)

Ich habe doch immer "Wunder Hardware".
Sei es der 3900x (4.7ghz Boost) oder der 5900x... Und nun eben die 6900XT.

Aber ehrlich, ka woran es liegt hab einfach Treiber installiert, Kiste neu gestartet und den Bench gemacht, mehr nicht.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst einfach Glück bei der Chiplotterie gehabt haben. Bist rund 4.7% besser Unterwegs. Finde das schon eigentlich wirklich respektabel.


----------



## Darkearth27 (27. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht liegt es auch an der CPU, obwohl es ja eigentlich nicht davon abhängig sein sollte.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch an der CPU, obwohl es ja eigentlich nicht davon abhängig sein sollte.


Puh 

CPU/RAM OC hat auf jeden Fall kaum was bewirkt bei meinem Test hier, also vernachlässigbar.
Ob jetzt nen 5900X der GPU plötzlich Flügel verleiht?^^ Ich bezweifele es.

Laut guru3D waren in deren Review 18.1k GPU Score beim 6900XT, würden meine 19.1k schon eher passen finde ich die durch Treiberbonus oben drauf kommen. Muss aber sagen mein Windows ist extrem vermüllt aktuell, aber obs am OS liegt? Whatever, Glückwunsch zu euren tollen Scores.


----------



## DerLachs (27. Juni 2021)

Beim neuen Treiber musste ich den min Takt wieder auf 500 MHz setzen, weil sonst mein Setting nicht mehr stabil war in Timespy. Da ich momentan nichts zocke, weiß ich nicht, ob es noch gamestable gewesen wäre.


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. Juni 2021)

@Duvar

Hab noch mal ein bisschen mit OC rumgespielt, einfach um zu schauen was die Karte so kann..


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        













						I scored 21 032 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				



Ich find das ergebnis ok. geht sicher noch was, aber war einfach mal eben "quick and dirty"
Laut 3DMark lagen 2524 MHz durchschnittlich an, andere brauchen um im die 22k GPU Score zu knacken dann schon 2650MHz oder sowas.

Keine Ahnung was bei mir da wieder anders läuft. (Ist ein gutes Beispiel als ich meinte, dass ich mit weniger Takt, mehr Punkte bekomme)


----------



## RX480 (28. Juni 2021)

Dualrank auf 2 Steckplätzen scheint günstig zu sein.+ hoher CPU-Takt + sparsamer Chip+guter Vram_(ohne Fehlerkorr.)_
= sehr guter Durchschnittstakt bei vermutlich durchgehend 99% GPU-Auslastung

Kannst ja mal bei Gelegenheit etwas runterscrollen und zeigen, wie der Takt und die Auslastung im Verlauf war.

Bei mir z.Bsp läufts net optimal und sieht dann so aus:
_(hatte Da vermutlich auch noch ein Problem mit der Temp)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



98% war der niedrigste Wert bei der GPU Auslastung, Temp war der höchste Wert dann 70°C
(ist halt Ref. Karte unter Luft)
Höchster CPU Takt lag bei 5073MHz, aber das sollte eher weniger Einfluss haben, ausgenommen im CPU teil und da waren es dann 5GHz zu Begin des Tests, zwischendrin runter auf 4.7GHz und am Ende wieder knapp 4.8GHz.

Hatte im MPT  die DS Funktion deaktiviert und den DF_CState ebenfalls, vielleicht hat auch das dazu geführt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu dann die SoC Spannung auf 1100mV festgelegt, anstelle von 1150mV.
320W Power Limit mit 358A TDC Limit und im Treiber +15% eingestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt war es nur fix "quick and dirty" also kein Stabilitätstest oder sowas, einfach ein wenig eingestellt (ähnlich als ich die Karte neu bekommen habe) und der Treiber macht die zusätzlichen Punkte aus, nehme ich an.

In den Treiber Optionen hab ich übrigens, bis auf forciertes VSync off, nichts verändert.
Keine Ahnung ob es da noch was gibt, dass die Punkte beeinflussen kann beim TimeSpy (beim Hexer ist es ja mit der Tessaltion und TS meckert ja dann auch -> aber das war nach dem Treiberupdate eben auf "Standard")


----------



## RX480 (28. Juni 2021)

Jo,
DS=off ist nice!

DF_CState muss ich nacher mal probieren. Taktet bei Dir Alles auf dem Desktop noch normal runter?
*edit:* funzt auch bei mir, great! ... auch ein Schnelltest Metro 2033 ist untenrum stabil _(ideal für sehr niedrige V)_
Vram taktet auch auf dem Desktop normal runter=passt!

Hattest Du auch den minTakt hochgezogen?
_Bei Settings mit sehr großem Offset=niedrige V im WM, stabilisiert das den TS-Run._

Du hast keine größeren Dips = evtl. 100 Points mehr Dadurch. _(Erstaunlich auch bei der Temp.)_

btw.
Du hast DS genau andersrum, als ich bei meinem Sommer-Sparsetting._(wo ich dann auch eher zu minTakt=500..1930 tendiere)
(mein Vram ist durch die 2 Häkchen raus, nur noch niedrig gevoltet)_


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Juni 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Hatte im MPT  die DS Funktion deaktiviert und den DF_CState ebenfalls, vielleicht hat auch das dazu geführt.


Wozu dienen die Beiden? Bzw. die restlichen?


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. Juni 2021)

DS= Deep Sleep, DF = Down Force

Beide dienen zum Stromsparen.
Bei Last sollten die States eigentlich dazu führen bei geringerer last den Takt zu senken (wie bei AMD CPUs wenn nicht 100% ausgelastet, wird wieder runter getaktet), bei Benchmarks will ich das aber nicht, da sind die Sprünge dann geringer (bilde es mir zumindest ein)

Bei der rx 570 die ich hier im zweitrechner habe klappt das jedenfalls, ob es bei big Navi auch so ist keine Ahnung, Hab's aber erstmal so eingestellt wie bei der 570.

Im MPT waren das die einzigen Änderungen, Rest war dann über den wattman (also min Takt angehoben nur im Treiber)


----------



## RX480 (28. Juni 2021)

Das dürfte net nur beim Benchen helfen, evtl. auch bei ruckeligen Games.
_DX11-DrawCallLimit mal aussen vor = ist eh alter Murks_


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. Juni 2021)

Mein Sommer Setup ist auf 200w limitiert, bekomme damit noch 18k im timespy hin, und 85 FPS in CP2077 wqhd @ ultra. Reicht mir.

Da ist dann auch DS und DF aktiv, falls ich den Rechner mal an lasse kann die GPU auch ruhig in den deep sleep gehen (meistens schalte ich den Rechner aber aus wenn ich nicht dran sitze, spart am meisten  )



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (28. Juni 2021)

Ich würde ja gerne ein paar W mehr investieren, aber WDL läuft momentan wie ein Sack Nüsse.
(seit Treiber 21.6.1 +kum.Update +Patch ???)

Irgendwo meinte Einer, das der Shadercache net richtig hinhaut in dem Game.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne ein paar W mehr investieren, aber WDL läuft momentan wie ein Sack Nüsse.
> (seit Treiber 21.6.1 +kum.Update +Patch ???)
> 
> Irgendwo meinte Einer, das der Shadercache net richtig hinhaut in dem Game.


Was genau läuft denn nicht, hab es nach der Installation kurz gebencht, nichts außergewöhnliches festgestellt.


----------



## RX480 (29. Juni 2021)

Er meldet ne niedrige CPU-Last und hohe GPU-Last und kommt trotzdem net in die Pötte.(bei niedrigen Watt)
Als ob Er die Shader nebenbei erst kompiliert.(x)

Vorher hatte ich ne normale CPU-Last bei niedriger GPU-Last und Es lief angenagelt mit 30fps-Limit.
_(war immer mein worst Case für die kleine CPU mit 6c/6t)

Weil CPU-Last ja u.U. net aussagekräftig ist, wenn ein Core bei 100% läuft,  habe ich auch probiert mehr Settings auf CPU-Last niedrig, trotzdem kein Erfolg._

*edit: *Bin mal mit der Auflösung auf 1440p@85% TAA Scaling runter, jetzt funzt Es wieder einigermaßen.
(ultra Einstellungen mit RT mittel = höhere CPU-Last gehen jetzt wieder)
_Irgendwas war Ihm vorher einfach too much, Es gab vorher keine vernünftige Auslastung!?
(oder die exotische Auflösung 1584p kannte Er net?, ...falls Das der Hauptgrund für die Shaderkompilierung ist !!! )
Was mich ein bisschen erstaunt, der Kollege capped net so richtig bei Fps-Limit = 31 !?
edit2: mit Chill=30 klappts besser mit Fps-Limit (Die CPU-Last ist immer nur kurz sehr hoch, i.d.R. bei 50%)
Kann sein, das Es mit rBar noch besser gänge, bloß wg. einem GameBenchmark wechsel ich net das Bios vom Board.
Jetzt, wo die Settings vom Game halbwegs passen, gehts auch wieder normal zu takten. (WM2545@931mV 2150FT)_

(x) bei ME EE vom Gamepass hatte ich ähnliche Probleme, das Er beim Start jedes Mal erst die Shader kompiliert hat.
Bin dann auf die normale Version zurück.


----------



## RX480 (29. Juni 2021)

Inzwischen hat Er sich ein bisschen eingekriegt, so daß ich auf die interessante 1584p *PS5-Style*-Auflösung wechseln konnte, allerdings mit TAA@65%.

4k@50% geht auch, ...anbei mit z.Vgl. (ca. 15W mehr erf.)

_Der Vorteil mit 1584p, den ich haben wollte, ist Teillast <99% = weniger Inputlag._


----------



## flx23 (29. Juni 2021)

@RX480

Was für eine windows Version hast du denn drauf? Die angezeigte 2009 sagt mir recht wenig, aktuell ist doch die 21H2  21H1


----------



## RX480 (29. Juni 2021)

What???

Bin noch auf 21H*1*. Zusätzlich mal der Updateverlauf. _(da muss mein PC schon seit Dez. beim Händler gestanden haben)_


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Juni 2021)

Adrenalin 21.6.2 Release Notes:



			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-6-2?utm_source=pardot&utm_content=&utm_campaign=2021-06-29_Driver_Alert-Radeon_Software-Release21.6.2-jun-de-email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=


----------



## RX480 (29. Juni 2021)

Das ist gemein!

Bin gerade durch mit meinem Setting und Jetzt geht der Spass von vorne los!
_Vulkan RT klingt gut.
aber
Nur wenns auch im gamepass gleich mit drin ist bei Doom Eternal._


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juni 2021)

Just4Info: Habe heute das Win 11 Preview installiert. Einstellungen vom MPT werden im Wattman nicht übernommen. Musste Treiber entfernen und dann wieder installieren. Danach wurden die MPT Einstellungen auch übernommen.


----------



## DaHell63 (29. Juni 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bin noch auf 21H*1*. Zusätzlich mal der Updateverlauf. _(da muss mein PC schon seit Dez. beim Händler gestanden haben)_


Ich glaube im Herbst können wir uns über H2 unterhalten.



flx23 schrieb:


> aktuell ist doch die 21H2


Seit wann wäre denn 21H2  verfügbar gewesen?                                                                                                                                                   Aktuell dürfte immer noch 21H1 sein.


----------



## RX480 (29. Juni 2021)

Ich habe nur gestaunt, wie lange anscheinend schon der PC beim Händler stand, wahrscheinlich ohne die gute 6800 Trio.
Siehe erstes Update im Dec20.
So genau hatte ich mir den Verlauf vorher net angeschaut.

Von wegen frisch zusammengebaut extra für mich!


----------



## SpinningFlop (29. Juni 2021)

Hallo, ich beschäftige mich nach und nach mit meiner neuen Hardware und versuche das, was ihr so hier mit eurer AMD-Hardware macht, nachzustellen. Bekommt ihr denn auch manchmal einen Fehler bei 3D-Mark? Die aktuelle Software Adrenalin 21.6.2  ist installiert. Grafiktreiber wird nicht akzeptiert? Ich habe global die Karte auf Voreinstellung/ausgewogen eingestellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flx23 (29. Juni 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ich glaube im Herbst können wir uns über H2 unterhalten.
> 
> 
> Seit wann wäre denn 21H2  verfügbar gewesen?                                                                                                                                                   Aktuell dürfte immer noch 21H1 sein.


Ja sorry... Hab ich mich vertan


----------



## bath92 (29. Juni 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Adrenalin 21.6.2 Release Notes:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-6-2?utm_source=pardot&utm_content=&utm_campaign=2021-06-29_Driver_Alert-Radeon_Software-Release21.6.2-jun-de-email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=



21.6.1 jetzt übrigends mit WHQL- Zertifizierung


----------



## Methusalem (29. Juni 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> 21.6.1 jetzt übrigends mit WHQL- Zertifizierung


Das hilft, vielleicht aber auch nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2021)

SpinningFlop schrieb:


> Hallo, ich beschäftige mich nach und nach mit meiner neuen Hardware und versuche das, was ihr so hier mit eurer AMD-Hardware macht, nachzustellen. Bekommt ihr denn auch manchmal einen Fehler bei 3D-Mark? Die aktuelle Software Adrenalin 21.6.2  ist installiert. Grafiktreiber wird nicht akzeptiert? Ich habe global die Karte auf Voreinstellung/ausgewogen eingestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das passiert häufiger bei neuen Treiber,in der Regel dauert es ein bis zwei Tage dann sind die Valid.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juni 2021)

Wie geht ihr eigentlich mit HDR um? Für den Desktopbetrieb für mich kaum zu gebrauchen bzw. zu blass, zu weich, zu unansehnlich; in Games hingegen echt toll. Aber immer hin und her schalten über die Einstellungen von Windows? Mir zu mühselig. Gibt es da eine brauchbare Alternative?


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr eigentlich mit HDR um? Für den Desktopbetrieb für mich kaum zu gebrauchen bzw. zu blass, zu weich, zu unansehnlich; in Games hingegen echt toll. Aber immer hin und her schalten über die Einstellungen von Windows? Mir zu mühselig. Gibt es da eine brauchbare Alternative?


Ich regel das über die Profiltasten meines Monitors, da kann ich dann einfach switchen,Windows stellt sich automatisch um wenn das Setting vom Panel HDR aktiviert/deaktiviert.

Ich regel ja sowieso immer die Helligkeit, Abends brennt mir der HG70 im Spielesetting auch die Iris raus, da fahre ich minimale Helligkeit, starte ich ein Spiel drücke ich einen Button und alles geht auf Gamemodus, HDR an und Helligkeit und Kontrast auf Spiele abgestimmt. Da ich 3 Tasten habe komme ich damit super hin.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juni 2021)

Hmm. Einen HDR Button oder auch Profile habe ich leider nicht am Monitor. Ich muss da immer in Windows hin und her schalten. Und das nervt.


----------



## Dudelll (30. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hmm. Einen HDR Button oder auch Profile habe ich leider nicht am Monitor. Ich muss da immer in Windows hin und her schalten. Und das nervt.





			Weiterleitungshinweis
		


Sowas wäre vllt ne gute Zwischenlösung. Wäre zwar immer noch manuell aber immerhin nur noch ein Doppelklick an Aufwand.


----------



## FetterKasten (30. Juni 2021)

Ich find sowas auch schrecklich.
Hab keinen Bock ständig Profile anzupassen usw.
Ein Monitor / Fernseher will ich einmal optimal einstellen und dann muss er für alles passen!

Bin daher froh gar nicht erst HDR am PC zu haben. Als ich mal LGs testweise dahatte, war das ein riesen Geschiss, vor allem, da die Farben teilweise immer anders waren und auch lt diverser Tests (zb. von Rtings) die Farbtreue unter HDR meist schlechter ist.

Am Oled TV lassen sich die Profile wenigstens einwandfrei konfigurieren und werden automatisch erkannt.
Trotzdem hab ichs da runter gedreht. HDR ist zwar spektakulär, aber längere Zeit will ich in voller Intensität da nichts anschauen.


----------



## RX480 (30. Juni 2021)

Man kann auch tagsüber den Nachtmodus von W10 in "light" versuchen.
Volles Licht ist tatsächlich Nix für 24/7.

Übrigens auch ein Grund warum am Arbeitsplatz ein HDR600 reicht.

_Bei älteren Games hat man häufiger schlechtes AA, wo Kantenflimmern stört.
Diese kleinen weißen Artefakte werden durch den Nachtmodus auch etwas entschärft.

Bei meinem normalen Moni mussste ich mich dann erstmal bzgl. der Farben wieder umgewöhnen.
War vom HDR halt etwas andere Farben gewöhnt. Seitdem finde ich etwas kühlere Farben besser.
In Games muss man eh nochmal die Helligkeit etwas runterregeln, was die Games aber meist als
Erstes abfragen._


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hmm. Einen HDR Button oder auch Profile habe ich leider nicht am Monitor. Ich muss da immer in Windows hin und her schalten. Und das nervt.


Dann bleibt dir wohl nur der Windowsbutton, das ist wirklich sehr nervig und ich verstehe auch nicht warum Windows dass nicht geregelt bekommt.


----------



## Stormado (30. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann bleibt dir wohl nur der Windowsbutton, das ist wirklich sehr nervig und ich verstehe auch nicht warum Windows dass nicht geregelt bekommt.


Soll das nicht unter Windows 11 dann geregelt sein, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

Kurze Frage noch zum AMD-Shop: bleibt es dabei, dass man am besten eine Chance auf eine Graka Donnerstags zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr hat? Oder sollte man mittlerweile immer wieder schauen, ob was verfügbar ist?

Brauche für meinen PC dringend eine 6800XT, vielleicht eine 6900XT. Wobei ich bzgl. letzterer hadere. ^^


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juni 2021)

Stormado schrieb:


> Soll das nicht unter Windows 11 dann geregelt sein, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


Nein, leider nicht. Die haben nur ein AutoHDR eingebaut, wo HDR in Spielen ohne HDR  nachträglich reingebastelt wird. Das geht aber nur, wenn man generell HDR vorher angeschaltet hat.

Ohne aktives HDR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit aktivem HDR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Die haben nur ein AutoHDR eingebaut, wo HDR in Spielen ohne HDR  nachträglich reingebastelt wird. Das geht aber nur, wenn man generell HDR vorher angeschaltet hat.
> 
> Ohne aktives HDR
> 
> ...


Immerhin mal ein Fortschritt...


----------



## Noel1987 (30. Juni 2021)

Bei mir wird bei HDR an in Windows das Bild grün 
Mein Monitor kann zwar HDR einschalten aber ist nicht dafür spezifiziert 
Denke liegt daran


----------



## DARPA (30. Juni 2021)

Ich hab auch so nen Luschen Monitor, da kann man entweder HDR oder Freesync einschalten.

Wobei das HDR auch nur Checklisten Feature mäßig integriert ist.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Juni 2021)

Pah! Meiner macht Bild! Das wars!


----------



## Noel1987 (30. Juni 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so nen Luschen Monitor, da kann man entweder HDR oder Freesync einschalten.
> 
> Wobei das HDR auch nur Checklisten Feature mäßig integriert ist.


Ja meiner auch iiyama Red Eagle


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (30. Juni 2021)

Stormado schrieb:


> Soll das nicht unter Windows 11 dann geregelt sein, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
> 
> Kurze Frage noch zum AMD-Shop: bleibt es dabei, dass man am besten eine Chance auf eine Graka Donnerstags zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr hat? Oder sollte man mittlerweile immer wieder schauen, ob was verfügbar ist?
> 
> Brauche für meinen PC dringend eine 6800XT, vielleicht eine 6900XT. Wobei ich bzgl. letzterer hadere. ^^


Meistens war der drop gegen halb sechs, es hab aber auch schon einen vorher. 
Am besten hier mitlesen und etwas Zeit am Rechner einplanen.


----------



## flx23 (30. Juni 2021)

Stormado schrieb:


> Kurze Frage noch zum AMD-Shop: bleibt es dabei, dass man am besten eine Chance auf eine Graka Donnerstags zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr hat? Oder sollte man mittlerweile immer wieder schauen, ob was verfügbar ist?
> 
> Brauche für meinen PC dringend eine 6800XT, vielleicht eine 6900XT. Wobei ich bzgl. letzterer hadere. ^^


Schau mal im luxx vorbei, die haben da nen recht großen thread bzgl. Drops und vor ein paar Wochen auch Leute die etwas schneller als discord sind mit vorwarnen 

Mein letzter Stand war das die Drops random sind, aber ohne Garantie. 

Naja ne 6900xt ist immer noch günstiger als eine 6700xt auf dem freien Markt, von daher hab ich da einfach zugegriffen da die 6800xt oft nicht oder kaum verfügbar war


----------



## hwk (30. Juni 2021)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Meistens war der drop gegen halb sechs, es hab aber auch schon einen vorher.
> Am besten hier mitlesen und etwas Zeit am Rechner einplanen.


Der Drop letzte Woche war kurz nach 16:00 Uhr die Drops die Wochen davor immer recht pünktlich um 17:32


----------



## McZonk (30. Juni 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auf nen Block von Watercool gehofft... aber... das hab ich mittlerweile aufgegeben. Möchte halt einen ohne Plexiglas... reines Acetal...


Abwarten, die Spatzen pfeifen da was von den Dächern. Da gibt es glaube ich bald etwas passendes für dich. Und nein, es ist nicht Watercool.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (30. Juni 2021)

Also hier werden die Spatzen regelmäßig von Zaun geballert!  


Spoiler: Spatzen



War nur Spaß, ich knie gerade im Garten vor der Spatzenfamilie!



Aber ernsthaft... die Karten gibbet seit November2020.. kommen dieses Jahr noch die RX7xxx?? Da kann man sich JETZT auch die Blöcke irgendwo hinstecken...


----------



## bath92 (30. Juni 2021)

Hat hier im Thread noch jemand Probleme mit der Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition und dem 21.6.1?


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juni 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hat hier im Thread noch jemand Probleme mit der Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition und dem 21.6.1?


Frag mal @RX480  der hat das oder @DARPA


----------



## RX480 (30. Juni 2021)

Leider nur noch die ältere Standard-Edition drauf. ... aber ich schaue mal, obs läuft.
edit: funzt

btw.
Letztens die Probleme in WDL können auch mal an irgendeinem kb- oder Remote-Murks von W10 liegen oder
am Intel-Microcode-Update._ (getraue mich noch net so richtig ran, Da mal nen Dummy hinzupacken)_


----------



## Duvar (30. Juni 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Mein Sommer Setup ist auf 200w limitiert, bekomme damit noch 18k im timespy hin, und 85 FPS in CP2077 wqhd @ ultra. Reicht mir.
> 
> Da ist dann auch DS und DF aktiv, falls ich den Rechner mal an lasse kann die GPU auch ruhig in den deep sleep gehen (meistens schalte ich den Rechner aber aus wenn ich nicht dran sitze, spart am meisten  )
> 
> ...


Müsstest mit deiner Karte eigentlich deutlich über 18k landen bei 200W. Vermutlich könnten bei deiner Karte auch 165-170W dazu reichen, wenn meine das schon bei 180W packt. Werde demnächst mal den Rechner formatieren und debloaten um zu sehen ob da was geht nach OS Optimierung, oder gleich auf Win 11 switchen etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juni 2021)

Möglich, hab es mit dem neuen Treiber noch nicht gegen gecheckt, aber kann durchaus drin sein.

Nachtrag:

Gerade mal 180w Limit gesetzt via MPT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UV scheint meine Karte dann schlechter zu sein als deine.

Aber was mir gerade auffällt, meine Lüfter sind bei max 2830 RPM bei 100%.
Hinterlegt sind 3300RPM, bei dir sind es knapp 3000RPM bei 100%.

Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?


----------



## McZonk (30. Juni 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Aber ernsthaft... die Karten gibbet seit November2020.. kommen dieses Jahr noch die RX7xxx?? Da kann man sich JETZT auch die Blöcke irgendwo hinstecken...


Also ich hab immer noch vor das Ding im 24/7-Rechner länger als 0,5 Jahre zu nutzen  Aber ja, der Frust ist ein Stück weit nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Duvar (30. Juni 2021)

Hier mal mit etwas humaneren Lüfterspeeds, macht echt kaum was aus bei den Temps, von der Lautstärke her, würde ich viel mehr erwarten^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke kannst deinen Score noch steigern, wenn du die Lüfter mal etwas schneller rotieren lässt, teste doch mal just 4 fun mit 100%.


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juni 2021)

Bei Gelegenheit schau ich mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU mal auf 88 60 90 gestellt, Lüfter der GPU auf 100%
Irgendwie strange


----------



## HairforceOne (1. Juli 2021)

Dat geht schon los. 









						AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution now available in Grand Theft Auto 5 thanks to a fan mod - VideoCardz.com
					

AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution in GTA5 AMD FSR now works in GTA thanks to a mod by a NarutoUA. Reddit and modder announced that he successfully ported AMD upscaling technology into GTA5. The technology works by replacing GTA5’s internal upscaler, which means that FSR profiles can then be...




					videocardz.com
				




Code ist noch nicht einmal offiziell auf Github aber die erste Mod ist schon da.
Leider sieht man keinen Performance-Impact da der User dauerhaft im CPU-Limit klebt. - Die Slider sind allerdings auch "GTA Upsacler" vs. "FSR" und nicht Nativ vs. FSR



EDIT:
Hier sind dann noch nen paar Screens von ihm gemacht worden mit Nativ vs. "FSR".  Nr. 3 und 4 sind Quality und Ultra-Quality wo man dann auch nen Performance-Impact sieht.





__





						Not found : Screenshot Comparison
					

Make comparison of screenshots




					screenshotcomparison.com


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juli 2021)

GTA als Dauerbrenner ist sicher ein sinnvoller Einsatz von FSR da das ein Titel ist der gerne auf älteren Rechnern noch gespielt wird.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juli 2021)

Das ein Modder so fix Damit kommt ist great.
aber
Bei den sepaten Bilder@Github bewegen sich die Palmen, ...._sieht irgendwie ungünstig verschoben  aus!?_


----------



## HairforceOne (1. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das ein Modder so fix Damit kommt ist great.
> aber
> Bei den sepaten Bilder@Github bewegen sich die Palmen, ...._sieht irgendwie ungünstig verschoben  aus!?_



Ich hab die Stelle nicht mehr ganz im Kopf aber ich meine die Palmen bewegen sich auch tatsächlich "komplett" also halt wie Blätter - Man sieht ja, dass die Screenshots mit kleiner zeitlicher Verzögerung aufgenommen wurden, daher wahrscheinlich die Unterschiede.

Aber an sich bin ich von Q und UQ echt ganz überrascht. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass der Modder nicht mit dem offiziellen Source-Code gearbeitet hat sondern mit nem "hingedüddelten" .dll Port.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juli 2021)

Habe das Video spassenshalber net in 1440p@1440p sondern 1440p@720p-Fenster angeschaut, so downgesampelt
siehts schon gut aus. Da wirds auf einigen Laptops gut funzen.


HairforceOne schrieb:


> Aber an sich bin ich von Q und UQ echt ganz überrascht. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass der Modder nicht mit dem offiziellen Source-Code gearbeitet hat sondern mit nem "hingedüddelten" .dll Port.


Da könnte ja mal Jemand das in Reshade implementieren, wenns so allgemeingültig funzt.


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

Kurze Info:

Windows 11 Treiber (bzw Insider Treiber von AMD) welcher auch unter Windows 10 21h1 funktioniert, hat HAGS aktiv. Link zum Treiber bei Guru3D

Dazu muss man dann noch einen Reg Eintrag ändern oder erstellen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte der HwSchMode Eintrag nicht vorhanden sein, einfach ein DWORD 32 einfügen und als Wert dann die 2 eintragen.

Bin gespannt ob das bei euch auch klappt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPUz liest es auch aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn sich das bei anderen bestätigen lässt wird @PCGH_Raff sicher auch seine freude an Benchmarks bekommen (nicht, dass er eh schon viel zu tun hat  )


----------



## RX480 (1. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> (bzw Insider Treiber von AMD) welcher auch unter Windows 10 21h1 funktioniert, hat HAGS aktiv. Link zum Treiber bei Guru3D
> ....
> 
> Wenn sich das bei anderen bestätigen lässt wird @PCGH_Raff sicher auch seine freude an Benchmarks bekommen


Jo, Raff hat ja bei NV immer HAGS=on, ohne ähnlich wie bei SAM erstmal 5 Monate zu warten!?
_(bevors in den Parcour eingepflegt wird)_

Geht der Treiber auch mit dem normalen W10 21H1 ?
Was ist dann mit der passenden RadeonSoftware?
und
Funzt MPT dann noch?

Wie ist der Advantage bei Dir eigentlich. HAGS soll wohl nur bei DX12(+VLK?) besser sein, aber bei DX11 evtl. stören.


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

Ich habe den Treiber bei mir mit Win 10 21h1 drauf, Radeon Software funktioniert bei mir auch noch und MPT ebenfalls. (siehe spoiler)

Einzig unter "System" gibt es keine Treiber Anzeige mehr (weil der Treiber nicht offiziell freigegeben ist vermute ich mal)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wirklich getestet habe ich aktuell noch nichts, wollte ich am Abend machen.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juli 2021)

Danke für die informative Antwort!

_Da muss ich mal in mich gehen und evtl. Was wagen._

Hattest Du vorher den 21.6.2 drauf, so das das  alte Softwarepaneel drauf blieb oder kommt Das mit dem Treiber mit?


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

Hab das 21.6.2 Paket drauf gehabt, ja, dann einfach den Treiber installiert via Gerätemanager


----------



## RX480 (1. Juli 2021)

Ok, muss aus der Liste auswählen, dann funzts mit Installieren.
_Weiss nur net, ob einfach drüberbügeln ideal war._

RadeonSoftware dann aus dem Store._ (den lnk von guru3d genommen)
Meine Version scheint sogar ne Nr. neuer zu sein._

In der Reg musste ich das neue dword32 erst eingeben.
Was ist eigentlich mit *ControlSet001* ???

RadeonSoftware ließ sich mal kurz nur über den Store öffnen, aber nach "Reparieren" gehts auch vom Desktop.
Die Profile sind net mehr kompatibel, hab erstmal Eins neu eingegeben.


----------



## Kelemvor (1. Juli 2021)

Oh, kanns sein da sman jetz mal ganz easy auf AMD.COM Grafikkarten kaufen kann?
Ich sehe überall Add to Cart Buttons.

Tjo, erstmal zu spät, die nächsten paar Tage erstmal die PS5 ausprobieren. Mein Kaufhype ist etwas gedrosselt.
ok, geht nix in den Warenkorb, hätte mich auch schwer gewundert das so lange nach dem Drop noch was zu kriegen wäre.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juli 2021)

Balanced Build, wie gewohnt mit ASIC der Ref. @255er ASIC
500 Punkte +, der21.6.1 hatte bereits 400+ gebracht.

21k mit dem Sparbrötchen ist schon heftig. Läuft  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute Abend hol ich mir als erster die 22k mit einer 6800XT ^^


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit *ControlSet001* ???



Frag mich nicht, bin ich auch schon drüber gestolpert, da stehen aber die selben Werte drin wie in CurrentControllSet.

@Gurdi wenn der Treiber wenigstens akzeptiert werden würde wa?


----------



## ApolloX30 (1. Juli 2021)

Wie bekommt man diesen HAGS Treiber installiert so dass die AMD Software ebenfalls noch läuft?
Habs jetzt einmal im Gerätemanager installiert, aber schwupps läuft die AMD Software nicht mehr, TS läuft mega stabil bei 18.500 Punkten -haha - und validiert mir den Treiber nicht.
AMD Treiber wieder installiert, dann ist die neue Funktion wieder weg.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man diesen HAGS Treiber installiert so dass die AMD Software ebenfalls noch läuft?
> Habs jetzt einmal im Gerätemanager installiert, aber schwupps läuft die AMD Software nicht mehr, TS läuft mega stabil bei 18.500 Punkten -haha - und validiert mir den Treiber nicht.
> AMD Treiber wieder installiert, dann ist die neue Funktion wieder weg.


Hast Du hinterher Dir im Store die neue AMD Software runtergeladen?








						Get AMD Radeon Software from the Microsoft Store
					

Radeon Software is an application provided for AMD Radeon users to control their GPU through a modern interface.




					www.microsoft.com
				




Wenns dann net vom Desktop funzt wieder in den Store, aber anmelden!
Vorsichtshalber mal den Store auf lassen--> AMD Software dort starten
Gleichzeitig win --> Apps--> AMD Software und dort die App "Reparieren" lassen.

Zwecks HAGS aktivieren wie Oben beschrieben.

Also nur mal kurz Stresstest mit dem Sommersetting vom alten 21.6.2, bzw. neu eingegeben für den *UWP*.
= keine Auffälligkeiten, außer, das Er ein bisschen öfter hoch und runtertaktet
*edit: *WDL läuft auch "normal", ungefähr so wie Gestern, evtl. ein mue Watt mehr!


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

Hab nun auch mal Timespy laufen lassen, soviel mehr wie bei Gurdi bringt es bei mir nicht, aber immerhin.

Von 22259 auf 22395.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit ausloten oder noch höherem Powerlimit ist vielleicht noch was drin, mal schauen.

Interessanter Weise ist die GPU auslastung bei mir nun konstant bei 99%.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juli 2021)

Dank HAGS!
150points für lau ist doch gut bei Dir

Habe Oben mal noch nen Screenshot zu WDL ergänzt, evtl. ein mue Watt mehr.
Der Boost funzt einwandfrei= NICE


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

Mal schauen ob sich das positiv in Games auswirkt. Erstmal CP testen, und danach den Hexer.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juli 2021)

DX12 sollte gut funzen, DX11 weniger / gar net von HAGS profitieren.


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

So erster Test in 1440p (PCGH Szene + Settings)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Min ist wie erwartet gestiegen, max ist recht gleich.
Scheint also gut zu funktionieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Hexer ist davon unbeeindruckt, aber auch das war zu erwarten


----------



## ApolloX30 (1. Juli 2021)

Ich habs gemacht wie von Gerry beschrieben - hat dann geklappt.
TS GT1 läuft scheinbar besser, bei GT2 schaltet sich der Rechner permanent nach 1 sec ab. Nichts zu machen.
Und im treiber jede Menge Fehlfunktionen. Mal ist der Radeon Chill Schalter invers, mal bewirkt der Änderungen übernehmen Button, dass durch Klick die Einstellungen verändert werden. 
Also für mich bisher ein Nullinger.


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

Seltsam, dass es bei dir nicht klappt. 
Eventuell nochmal alles löschen und neu versuchen?

Wie gesagt hab ich es direkt über den Gerätemanager installiert und das funktionierte auf Anhieb.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Mal ist der Radeon Chill Schalter invers,


Jetzt, wo Du es sagst.

Tatasächlich ist ON/OFF vertauscht.
Muss mal schauen ob in welcher Kombi es dann geht.

verückt wärs = mit OFF die Fps min/max einstellen und mit ON dann spielen
--> aber genauso funzt Es noch mit den alten Profilen, ...habe aber NIX verstellt


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Mal ist der Radeon Chill Schalter invers, mal bewirkt der Änderungen übernehmen Button, dass durch Klick die Einstellungen verändert werden.


Das hängt wohl an den vorherigenSettings, bei mir hängt der Sharpener.
Wenns crasht, dann ist der Treiber echt fies.


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

Abgesehen von den aktuellen Problemen mit der Software, lässt mich die Tatsache das HAGS funktioniert auf ein baldigen offiziellen Treiber hoffen.

Funktional ist es scheinbar, fehlt nur noch die offizielle Freigabe.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juli 2021)

In TS GT2 würde ich mal FT = off probieren!

Wenn sich Einiges intern ändert, merkt man Das dort am ehesten.
Ich habe auch einige UE4/UE5-Games wo ich nur mit ST spiele.

Bei MS+AMD kanns manchmal eeeewig dauern. Kann durchaus sein das HAGS erst mit W11/WDDM 3.0 kommt.
Und wenns nur zu Marketingzwecken ist.


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei MS+AMD kanns manchmal eeeewig dauern. Kann durchaus sein das HAGS erst mit W11/WDDM 3.0 kommt.
> Und wenns nur zu Marketingzwecken ist.


Auch egal, dann bleib ich eben solange bei diesem Treiber


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den aktuellen Problemen mit der Software, lässt mich die Tatsache das hags funktioniert auf ein baldiges offiziellen Treiber hoffen.
> 
> Funktional ist es scheinbar, fehlt nur noch die offizielle Freigabe.


Sehe ich auch so, das ist alles teils noch etwas buggy derzeit mit dem Treiberhybrid, ich verzeichne aber bei guter Skalierung 4,3% Mehrleistung im Schnitt. Ich profitiere aktuell eher in QHD als in UHD, aber auch dort steigt die Leistung um etwa 2%


----------



## Duvar (1. Juli 2021)

Ist doch ein schlechter Scherz der Treiber.


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

Duvar hast du Probleme mit dem installieren oder wegen des teilweise nicht funktionierenden Wattman?


----------



## Duvar (1. Juli 2021)

Nee, wegen der unglaublichen Performance die der Treiber raushaut. Das KANN und DARF man den nvidia usern NICHT antun^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

Habt ihr unter den Grafikeinstellungen in Windows auch folgendes eingestellt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nee, wegen der unglaublichen Performance die der Treiber raushaut. Das KANN und DARF man den nvidia usern NICHT antun^^


Klar kann und MUSS man das.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt ja 

Edith:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem 200w daily profil übertragen auf den Treiber (nur Lüfter diesmal 100%)


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nee, wegen der unglaublichen Performance die der Treiber raushaut. Das KANN und DARF man den nvidia usern NICHT antun^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


18500 ist schon derbe bei gerademal 180Watt ASIC,das sind vielleicht 210Watt im schlimmsten Fall...

Bin ja wirklich mal gespannt wie das nachher final aussieht.


----------



## ApolloX30 (1. Juli 2021)

diese wilde neue Treiberkombination ist noch ziemlich buggy, also damit werd ich nicht froh

FT aus kann ich nochmal probieren, aber eigentlich sollte das nicht sein


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> diese wilde neue Treiberkombination ist noch ziemlich buggy, also damit werd ich nicht froh
> 
> FT aus kann ich nochmal probieren, aber eigentlich sollte das nicht sein


Ja ist schon recht experimentell noch, aber schön zu sehen was da kommt.
Teils wirkt der Treiber sich auch negative aus derzeit mit HAGS, aber das ist schon derbe was AMD allein über die Treiber rausgeholt hat die letzte Zeit.Ich mein,ich hab nun 21k im TS bei standard Wattage, eine Ref liegt bei etwa 17600.... das sind Differenzen die Teils mehrer Modelle des Konkurenten kassieren nur durch OC wohlgemerkt mit angezogener Handbremse in silentbetrieb.


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

Sehe ich auch so.

Ja dieses Treiber gewurschtel ist ziemlich nervig und diente eigentlich nur zu Testzwecken, dennoch muss man sagen, dass es hier und dort echt Vorteile bringen kann (klar auch Nachteile, je nach api eben) und die Performance ist stetig gestiegen.

Das 3Dcenter hatte da vor kurzen einen Artikel zu.
Verglichen mit den Releasebenchmarks.

Hier mal eine Grafik als Auszug des Artikels



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar ist das nur unter FHD aber bei anderen sieht die Steigerung ähnlich aus.


----------



## Duvar (1. Juli 2021)

No comment




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApolloX30 (1. Juli 2021)

@Darkearth27 danke für die Grafik, ist von der Idee her gut gemacht. Ich hab jetzt deren Artikelserien nicht gelesen, weißt du, auf wie vielen Karten deren Analysen basiert? Eine je Modell?


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juli 2021)

Ja AMD wurde schon oft FineWine nachgesagt,aber RDNA2 ist der GrandCru darunter. Noch keine meiner GPU´s konnte so stark zulegen nur durch Treiber.

Wenn ich wie eigentlich geplant bei der 3090 geblieben wäre,dann wären mir wohl schon die Füße eingeschlafen in der ganzen Zeit,mehr als UV bei fixierter Spannung kann man da nicht sinnvoll machen.


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> @Darkearth27 danke für die Grafik, ist von der Idee her gut gemacht. Ich hab jetzt deren Artikelserien nicht gelesen, weißt du, auf wie vielen Karten deren Analysen basiert? Eine je Modell?



Auf dessen Launch Analysen (spoiler beachten), steht auch links in der Grafik.
Die Launch Analyse besteht immer aus den Tests vieler Seiten und ist gemittelt. Also ich denke mal da werden einige Karten / Samples dabei gewesen sein. (Der Artikel ist wirklich lesenswert)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







						Launch-Analyse nVidia GeForce RTX 3070 | 3DCenter.org
					

Dienstag, 3. November 2020  / von Leonidas   Mit der GeForce RTX 3070 hat nVidia bereits seine dritte Ampere-Grafikkarte und die erste auf Basis eines anderen Grafikchips als dem bisher benutzten "GA102" vorgestellt. Ausgehend




					www.3dcenter.org
				








						Launch-Analyse AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT | 3DCenter.org
					

Dienstag, 15. Dezember 2020  / von Leonidas   Mit der Radeon RX 6900 XT bringt AMD das Topmodell der RDNA2-Generation und gleichzeitig den letzten bedeutenden Hardwarelaunch des Jahres 2020 an den Start. Anläßlich der offiziellen




					www.3dcenter.org
				








						Launch-Analyse AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT | 3DCenter.org
					

Mittwoch, 24. März 2021  / von Leonidas   Mit dem Release der Radeon RX 6700 XT stellt AMD seine vierte Desktop-Grafikkarte der RDNA2-Architektur und die erste nicht auf dem bisher alleinig verwendeten "Navi 21" Grafikchip




					www.3dcenter.org
				








						Launch-Analyse nVidia GeForce RTX 3070 Ti | 3DCenter.org
					

Mittwoch, 16. Juni 2021  / von Leonidas   Mittels der GeForce RTX 3070 Ti schickt nVidia die Ampere-Karte #7 in den Markt (oder wenigstens zu den Hardwaretestern), welche zwischen GeForce RTX 3070 und 3080 liegend primär die dort bisher




					www.3dcenter.org


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juli 2021)

Hab den Artikel auch gerade mal gelesen, wirklich interessant.Da ich jedoch durchgängig meinen Parcour gemessen habe unter identischen Bedingungen kann ich klar sagen, ein großer Teil geht wirklich auf die Treiber zurück. Die NV Karten profitieren ja in der Betrachtung auch davon dass niemand die AMD Karten mit SAM getestet hat. Modernere Titel und APIs tun ihr übriges zum Ergebnis.

Meine 6800XT war, ist und wird auch schneller bleiben in QHD als eine 3090 die dort schlicht ihre Einheiten nicht auslasten kann.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juli 2021)

bzgl. AMD Software sollte evtl. mal Jemand mit W10 Insider schauen, obs Irgendeine Softwareversion gibt, die
besser passt.

btw.
der Gerätemanager hat bei mir die 6800


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

Geb ich dir ganz klar recht.

Ich finde die Analysen von Leonidas immer recht gut. Da die gemittelten Werte vieler Tests mMn. aussagekräftiger sind als von einer Seite.

Wenn man dann sieht, das seit Dezember die 6900XT in FHD 12% schneller geworden ist, ist das beeindruckend.

Das  wäre bei NV der Schritt von 3080 auf 3080Ti (grob)

@RX480



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juli 2021)

Ich meinte net den Treiber selbst, sondern die AMD Software. Die wird ja bei UWP gesondert aus dem Store
bezogen, sprich Controlpaneel+Videokram etc.

Habe auch mal WDL auf hohe Leistung gesetzt.--> fast durchgehend GPU-Takt >2510
_(hält den Takt evtl. dann ein mue höher, auch nach Erreichen des Fps-Limit, .. kostet 5W mehr ?)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die AMD Software wäre dann das, oder meinst du noch was anderes?


----------



## RX480 (1. Juli 2021)

Yes, ist bei mir schon auf....13.0
_eine Version höher, warum auch immer_

btw.
_Leonidas und Raff schreiben immer schlaue Sätze zum Advantage NV in 4k. Und wenn man dann mal fragt nach Fps/W gibts nur noch Ausreden. Ne 6900@350W wäre wohl ein mue schneller als in den tollen Artikeln.
dito 3080 vs 6800xt@335W
In den Threads muss man dann immer wieder den 270W-Vgl. von Wolfgang posten, damits auch der "einfache" Leser merkt.
Hier bei PCGH ist oft ein Blick auf UWQHD mehr erhellend, weil die 6900 noch net so sehr im PL hängt.
Bei TPU ist ein Blick auf die Effizienz ganz interessant. (bei Igor soundso, der inzwischen sogar die CPU-Tests mit ne 6900 macht)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juli 2021)

Jop, ist bei mir auch die aus dem MS store und höher will er nicht, trotz Aktualisierung.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juli 2021)

Da werd ich wohl durch den engl. Lnk ne andere Version erwischt haben, die zu dem Windows von *MerolaC* passt.
_(ich hatte mich beim ersten download noch net im Store angemeldet)_


----------



## Rangod (2. Juli 2021)

Just im AMD shop:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2021)

OC geht auf jeden Fall jetzt auch besser mit dem Treiber. 500 Punkte mehr im Vgl zum alten Treiber. (320W +15%)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juli 2021)

Könnte in der Watt-Range dann CPU+Ram etwas mehr OCen vertragen, um die GPU net auszubremsen?


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2021)

Ja, aber ich hab nur ein 500W Netzteil


----------



## RX480 (2. Juli 2021)

Ich glaube Ram ist eh wichtiger als CPU-Takt.

Ideal find ich die PBO-Geschichte bei Apollo und Gurdi, wo die CPU net Volllast läuft sondern bei Bedarf boostet.
(kenne mich Damit aber gar net aus)


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2021)

Ich schau mal ob 4.5 GHz laufen mit 3800CL14 mit dem starken GPU OC


----------



## RX480 (2. Juli 2021)

Wenn dann immer noch Luft ist, mal im MPT "Curve" *a=0* probieren?

Ich hab Da schon ein bisschen rumgefuddelt._(aber mit Cappen von GFX und etwas genauer angepasst für die nonXT)_





						AMD - RED BIOS EDITOR und MorePowerTool - BIOS-Einträge anpassen, optimieren und noch stabiler übertakten | Navi unlimited
					

Vielen Dank, das hört man gerne. :)  Nach all der Aufregung haben wir uns entschieden neue Versionen erstmal als Beta rauszubringen. https://www.igorslab.de/morepowertool-mpt-beta-programm-neue-featurs-die-community-testet/ Damit könnt ihr gerne und ausführlich testen, eure Erfahrungen und...




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2021)

Kenne die Funktion gar nicht. Rechner schmiert ab im 2. GPU Test grad, versuche es mit einem sparsamen Profil grad.

Edit:

Minimal besserer Score^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsste mit dem Profil mal paar runs laufen lassen.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juli 2021)

Wenn OCen bereits etwas besser geht, dann evtl. auch mal 3mV weniger im WM.

931-->928mV gerade versucht ...WDL muss ich mal noch damit testen = funzt _(guter Treiber für RT)_


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2021)

Ok das wars erstmal für heute, viel mehr wird nicht drin sein unter Luft und dem 500W Netzteil.
Denke kann jedoch zufrieden sein, mit dem älteren Treiber war 21.7k mein bester Score und davor mit einem noch älteren Treiber war bei 21.4k Feierabend, ordentlich was rausgeholt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juli 2021)

Good Job für  ein 500W -NT!

Kannste ja mal als kleine Vorschau im Benchthread zeigen, damit Blautempel schon ein bisschen üben kann!


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2021)

Mein Sohn würde wohl sagen, KaChow  
Da geht auch noch was, aber ich spar mir das aus optimieren für die valids nachher.
Damit hab ich nun offiziell mein bestes Ergebnis mit der 3090 selbst gecatcht.
Ich glaube dafür verdient meine Karte nun auch endlich Ihre Taufe.
"Reaper" wäre nicht schlecht oder^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HairforceOne (2. Juli 2021)

Ich muss auch nochmal schauen ob ich meine Karte nicht doch durch den TimeSpy bekomme.
Die letzten Treiberversionen waren da bei mir unfassbar bockig und ich war froh, wenn ich mal einen Run geschafft habe.

Die 21.3.x war die letzte Version wo ich keine Probleme mit TimeSpy hatte seitdem schmiert der mir immer GPU-Test 2 ab.

Aber an die Punkte komme ich garantiert nicht dran, dafür krieg ich die 6900 XT dann doch nicht gut genug optimiert ohne instabilitäten.


----------



## Noel1987 (2. Juli 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Ich muss auch nochmal schauen ob ich meine Karte nicht doch durch den TimeSpy bekomme.
> Die letzten Treiberversionen waren da bei mir unfassbar bockig und ich war froh, wenn ich mal einen Run geschafft habe.
> 
> Die 21.3.x war die letzte Version wo ich keine Probleme mit TimeSpy hatte seitdem schmiert der mir immer GPU-Test 2 ab.
> ...


Sieht bei mir aber auch genauso aus 
Timespy immer im Test 2 abgestürzt 
Timespy extreme lief locker durch


----------



## HairforceOne (2. Juli 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir aber auch genauso aus
> Timespy immer im Test 2 abgestürzt
> Timespy extreme lief locker durch



Ahhjo. - Sonst ists auch komplett egal was ich auf die Karte werfe.

Port Royale (Extreme), FireStrike (Extreme), Valley, Superposition, Heaven, usw.

Alles kein Ding. - nur TimeSpy ist bockig.


An sich bin ich mit meinen Settings aber soweit happy. Karte ist leise, schnell und rödelt fröhlich vor sich her. VRAM taktet nach Anpassung der CVT-Standards per CRU jetzt im Idle auch runter (zumindest wenn der Zweitmonitor auf 60 Hz bleibt)

Für Cyberpunk hab ich dann noch nen Custom-OC Profil erstellt mit höherem Min.-Takt, damit die Karte dort etwas flotter unterwegs ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApolloX30 (2. Juli 2021)

@Duvar was hast du gemacht, damit die der Rechner im GT2 nicht ausschaltet?

@Gurdi , Geil, gratuliere! Das ist ja ein unfassbarer Score, das ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> @Duvar was hast du gemacht, damit die der Rechner im GT2 nicht ausschaltet?
> 
> @Gurdi , Geil, gratuliere! Das ist ja ein unfassbarer Score, das ist
> 
> ...


Da geht noch was, bin noch nicht im Benchmodus mit dem Rechner.
22,5k knacke ich auf jeden Fall noch, die 23k werde ich wohl ohne Rückenwind von AMD nicht hinbekommen, außer wir kriegen das Bios noch geknackt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (2. Juli 2021)

@Gurdi
Ich beneide dich etwas um die Karte, wollen wir nicht tauschen? 

Bin gespannt ob ein etwaiger Release Treiber mit HAGS dann auch so gut wird, oder ob es dann wieder "verschlimmbessert" wird.

Jedenfalls ist der Treiber echt beeindruckend.

Und dass du noch nicht im Benchmodus bist, sieht man an der CPU Score, der RAM ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht getweaked.. also auf auf 

mal so als sneak peak, was mit CO drin sein kann bei einem 5900x


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Ich beneide dich etwas um die Karte, wollen wir nicht tauschen?
> 
> Bin gespannt ob ein etwaiger Release Treiber mit HAGS dann auch so gut wird, oder ob es dann wieder "verschlimmbessert" wird.
> ...


Doch Ram und CPU sind getweakt, laufen aber als 12 Kerner ohne HT/SMT.
Im Benchmodus ist dann alles noch mal bisjen straffer eingestellt. Das lohnt sich aber erst wenns Valid wird.
Die UE Engine skaliert sehr gut mit dem neuen Treiber, in Borderlands kann ich das sauber messen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (2. Juli 2021)

Dann freue ich mich ehrlich gesagt noch mehr auf den neuen Treiber.


----------



## SpinningFlop (2. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mein Sohn würde wohl sagen, KaChow
> Da geht auch noch was, aber ich spar mir das aus optimieren für die valids nachher.
> Damit hab ich nun offiziell mein bestes Ergebnis mit der 3090 selbst gecatcht.
> Ich glaube dafür verdient meine Karte nun auch endlich Ihre Taufe.
> ...



Guter GPU-Score, aber hast du da irgendwo eine Bremse bei der CPU drin? Ich erhalte mit meiner 5900X und Standard-Einstellungen  im Bios einen CPU-Score von 13650 bis 13750. Dein Diagramm zeigt, dass der CPU-Takt mit ein paar Spitzen unter 4GHz bleibt. Bei mir hat die CPU-Kurve einen höheren Verlauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Womit hängt das zusammen? 


Kann es sein, dass ein neues System mit der Zeit automatisch bessere Werte erreicht, weil es erst "eingefahren" wird mit häufigeren Aufrufen von Time Spy oder überhaupt Benchmark-Programmen? Ich habe eigentlich bisher nicht viel gemacht außer einer  Treiberaktualisierung. Vor 5 Tagen bekam ich nach dem aller ersten Durchlauf einen GPU/CPU-Score von 12362/13128, nun 12398/13658.


----------



## TheOpenfield (2. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ...ohne HT/SMT.


----------



## SpinningFlop (2. Juli 2021)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


>


Ok, lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich, ich bekomme ohne SMT keinen besseren GPU-Score.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2021)

Wie gesagt, ohne SMT, zudem verwende ich den Energiesparmodus aus Windows um den Idleverbrauch niedrig zu halten. Wenn der Treiber Valid wird, hau ich noch mal in die Tasten, vorher lohnt das nicht.


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mein Sohn würde wohl sagen, KaChow


Mein Opa würde jetzt BÄÄÄM sagen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-dPsahKsZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juli 2021)

Bäääm!?
Was ist das neue Erfolgsgeheimnis ggü. dem letzten Run?


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2021)

20W mehr^^


----------



## RX480 (2. Juli 2021)

Dein 500W-NT ist wirklich *standhaft*, Hut ab!


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dein 500W-NT ist wirklich *standhaft*, Hut ab!


beQuiet E10 500W XD


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2021)

Gib Stoff @Gurdi xd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2021)

Ich bin erst mal durch mit benchen, weiter gehts wenn der Treiber offiziell kommt. Ich hab mein Ziel erreicht, ich wollte mit der Karte on the long run auf 22k kommen. Das ist ein mehr als respektables Ergebnis, im Silentbetrieb hab ich nun meine 21k bei unter 300Watt, da lass ich jede 90er mit stehen in QHD. Was will man mehr zu dem Preis.


----------



## flx23 (2. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was will man mehr zu dem Preis.


Verfügbarkeit für die breite Masse


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



19k mit 180W wären toll.


----------



## Chatstar (2. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Hab nun auch mal Timespy laufen lassen, soviel mehr wie bei Gurdi bringt es bei mir nicht, aber immerhin.



Wie genau hast du deinen 5900x eingestellt, dass du dort 16.000 Punkte erreichst?


----------



## Darkearth27 (2. Juli 2021)

Curve Optimizer je Kern ausgelotet + 3800C14 RAM mehr brauchte ich dafür nicht.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> ...bei GT2 schaltet sich der Rechner permanent nach 1 sec ab. Nichts zu machen.


Abschalten im Sinne von NT oder nur Neustart?

Eigentlich absolut unverständlich, bei mir funzt sogar die Spannungsabsenkung bei MemScaling im MPT _(not recommended)_
_CPU+Ram laufen @daily Setting (wäre für erste Tests eh zu empfehlen, da net zu sehr zu OCen)
*rBar ist net installiert*, brauche ich i.d.R. net für 4k.(mit rBar/SAM könnte der Score sicher noch ein ganzes Stück höher sein)_

Das Einzige was mich soundso immer bei TS stört, ich muss beim Takt ca. 50MHz runter bei ca. 15mV weniger ggü. WDL@RT, was 24/7 kein brauchbares Setting mehr wäre!?_ (TS scheint für meinen Chip eine *sinnlose *Ausnahme zu sein)_

btw.
_Interessant ist die Idee von Duvar, einzelnen Anwendungen ne "hohe Leistung" einzustellen, könnte die Priorität vom Prozess sein = nice
Den normalen Xbox Gamemode habe ich OFF.

@Gurdi 
SOC-Takt ist 24/7 auf 970 gesetzt (=1940 vom IF Cache)_

edit: _mal noch ein Satz zur AMD Radeon Software
Ich hatte noch die Alte zusätzlich drauf und dadurch immer mal nen Konflikt mit der neuen UWP !!!
Heute die alte Version in Apps deinstalliert, die Neue im Store gestartet und an Start und die Taskleiste gepinned, weil
bei Rechtsklick Mouse net mehr available._


----------



## ApolloX30 (2. Juli 2021)

@RX480
Also: GT1 kommt mir von den Framerates immer stark vor, dann startet GT2 - in dessen erster Sekunde wird der Bildschirm schwarz, Lüfter laufen noch ca. 10 s voll, dann wird neu gebootet - das hab ich dem Rechner dann meist durch nen gezielten Reset erspart. Nach 10 x Reset mit leicht bis deutlich verschiedenen Settings wurde es mir dan zu bunt ich der 21.6.2 kam wieder drauf.
Toll für alle, wo es läuft und die Punkte spritzen, aber bei mir wars ein Griff ins Klo.
Mit dem 850er Straight Power hatte ich bislang garkeine Probleme, Schwächen, Fiepen oder sonstwas.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> @RX480
> Also: GT1 kommt mir von den Framerates immer stark vor, dann startet GT2 - in dessen erster Sekunde wird der Bildschirm schwarz, Lüfter laufen noch ca. 10 s voll, dann wird neu gebootet - das hab ich dem Rechner dann meist durch nen gezielten Reset erspart. Nach 10 x Reset mit leicht bis deutlich verschiedenen Settings wurde es mir dan zu bunt ich der 21.6.2 kam wieder drauf.
> Toll für alle, wo es läuft und die Punkte spritzen, aber bei mir wars ein Griff ins Klo.
> Mit dem 850er Straight Power hatte ich bislang garkeine Probleme, Schwächen, Fiepen oder sonstwas.


Dein IF steigt wahrscheinlich aus, der TS 2 stresst den massiv. Tip: SOC undervolten.

@RX480 auch richtig schöne Werte mit der 6800er, damit hast du ja quasi auch annähernd 6800XT Leistung und das bei moderatem Verbrauch


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2021)

Ein Hoch auf die aircooled Referenz, die 23k wären echt nice gewesen, vllt wirds ja noch was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApolloX30 (3. Juli 2021)

@Gurdi das mach ich ja mit dem SoC UV, also ich habs mit 993 mV und 1030 MHz mehrfach probiert und dann auch mit 1010 mV - jedesmal Neustart. Und ich kenn dieses Verhalten von 21.6.2 samst Vorgängern garnicht. Normal beendet sich der laufende TS Run und das wars. Dass der PC weg ist, dann kenn ich so garnicht. 

Ich warts ab, bis ich W11 aufm dem Update und dieses Feature mal so bekomm. Will mal wieder spielen und nicht sinnlos rumbenchen.


----------



## RX480 (3. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dein IF steigt wahrscheinlich aus, der TS 2 stresst den massiv.


1+

Mit HAGS gibts am Start von GT2 ziemlich *hohe Fps*. _= gut zu sehen bei mir im Bild
(bilde mir ein, kurz mal ne 120 gesehen zu haben, Das ist extrem viel mehr als ohne HAGS) _

Das ist also Was ganz Anderes als sonst der übliche spätere Crash an der Vitrine!

btw.
Mit dem Score@_9400F-50W_ *ohne *rBar/SAM kann ich ganz gut leben. _(z.Vgl.guru3d@9900k ohne rBar, mit besserem Ram)_
Ist ja auch ein seeeeehr sparsames Setting avg190-220W asic, quasi maxUVen for Techies._ (i like MPT-Tweaks)
(wenn man bedenkt, das ne 3080 ca. 320-335W verbrät, puuh!)_

edit:_ mal noch z.Vgl. mit mehr und weniger *Offset* 909mV und 915mV
-->im Prinzip war der Run heute früh mit 912mV im WM ideal, 909mV wird schlechter durch weniger eff. Takt und bei
915mV hilft der ein mue höhere max. eff.Takt noch net = unruhiger!? (aber meine 24/7-Lü.kurve hat sich bewährt) _

edit2: _Der Treiber lässt tatsächlich etwas mehr maxTakt zu. 2498-->2520 ging noch bei 912mV.
(bei der Stabilisierung hilft wohl minTakt 2420)_


----------



## Gurdi (3. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> @Gurdi das mach ich ja mit dem SoC UV, also ich habs mit 993 mV und 1030 MHz mehrfach probiert und dann auch mit 1010 mV - jedesmal Neustart. Und ich kenn dieses Verhalten von 21.6.2 samst Vorgängern garnicht. Normal beendet sich der laufende TS Run und das wars. Dass der PC weg ist, dann kenn ich so garnicht.
> 
> Ich warts ab, bis ich W11 aufm dem Update und dieses Feature mal so bekomm. Will mal wieder spielen und nicht sinnlos rumbenchen.


Reduzier mal den Takt auf1100 oder 1000, das sollte helfen(wenn es der IF ist!)


----------



## Darkearth27 (3. Juli 2021)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Wie genau hast du deinen 5900x eingestellt, dass du dort 16.000 Punkte erreichst?











						I scored 0 in CPU Profile
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				





Will hier dann doch noch auflösen was ich eingestellt habe 

Hier dann die Werte im Detail:

Curve Optimizer Werte
-17 -17 -18 -19 -21 -20 -> CCD1
-17 sind die besten Kerne, -21 der schlechteste im ersten CCD

Das Zweite CCD ist bei allen -30

Tests liefen nun mehrere Wochen/Monate und es kam weder unter Last noch unter idle zu irgendwelchen Abstürzen.

Das alles wird zum Benchen mit offenen Limits genutzt, für den 24/7 Betrieb wird dann entweder auf 142W 95A 140A (PPT / TDC / EDC) oder 88W / 60A / 90A eingeschränkt.

RAM sieht dann so aus: 
(ebenfalls Bench Settings, im 24/7 Betrieb läuft der RAM dann mit 1.42v bei 3800 CL16)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Das Zweite CCD ist bei allen -30


Hier stand Mist


----------



## ApolloX30 (3. Juli 2021)

OT Schmankerl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Darkearth27 du hast deine Kerne halt auch echt richtig gut im Griff - und jetzt denk ich, meine CPU ist nicht die mieseste. Aber klar, im direkten Vergleich haben deine Kerne wegen zwei CCDs immer merklich mehr Kühlfläche und Abstand zueinander. Ich find, der CPU Profile ist echt gut geworden für alle möglichen Zwecke (z.B. hier), weil er schwer Vergleichbares besser vergleichbar macht.
OT off

@Gurdi du meintest ich soll den SoC Takt auf 1100 oder 1000, nicht den Core Takt, richtig? Hatte ich mit 1010 MHz und 1030 MHz ja bereits recht niedrig.


----------



## Darkearth27 (3. Juli 2021)

Zu niedriger SoC kann aber auch fehler beim VRAM auslösen, zumindest wenn es sich ähnlich wie bei den CPUs verhält (was ja nicht so abwegig ist)

Ich hatte bei mir den Min Takt auf 1100 und max Takt bei 1200 (SoC Spannung auf 1100mv anstelle der 1150mv)
Dazu die DeepSleeps deaktiviert.

Aber ich muss mich damit nochmal genauer beschäftigen, beim CPU optimieren klappt alles so wie ich will, bei der GPU noch nicht so


----------



## Tekkla (3. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Zu niedriger SoC kann aber auch fehler beim VRAM auslösen, zumindest wenn es sich ähnlich wie bei den CPUs verhält (was ja nicht so abwegig ist)


Führt es dann soweit, dass der Rechner sich abschaltet? Ich habe das Problem nämlich noch immer in Civ6 mit Mods, die grafisch etwas aufwendiger sind. Da macht es dann einfach Klack! und der Rechner ist bis auf die LED des RAMs aus. Aber auch nur in diesem Game. Dachte ja erst, dass NT wäre es, aber ein BQ 1KW SP11 hat da auch nicht helfen können.


----------



## RX480 (3. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Zu niedriger SoC kann aber auch fehler beim VRAM auslösen, zumindest wenn es sich ähnlich wie bei den CPUs verhält (was ja nicht so abwegig ist)


Klingt plausibel,
_Dann sollte man evtl. nach der Grafiklast abstufen:_
6800 = 1000
6800xt =1050...1075
6900xt = 1075...1100 (...1125 bei highOCen der GFX)


----------



## Darkearth27 (3. Juli 2021)

@Tekkla
Möglich.
Wenn bei den CPUs der IF Takt instabil wird, kann es auch zu kompletten shutdowns kommen, da die SoC Spannung bei den GPUs ja auch den IF, VRAM und Cache mit versorgt könnte das ebenso bei den GPUs passieren.

Ist von mir nun alles "geraten" soweit hab ich das nie getestet würde aber Sinn ergeben.


----------



## ApolloX30 (3. Juli 2021)

Plausible Theorien, aktuell könnte nur ich es überprüfen, oder?
Niemand anders kackt der GT2 sofort ab? Im Luxx lese ich da auch grad nichts dazu.
Ich weiß nur, das die 993 mV @ SoC mir in Control instabil vorkamen, vor allem wenn RT an war.


----------



## RX480 (3. Juli 2021)

Also ich hab mal bei mir minSOC nochmal 6mV angehoben, insgesamt jetzt *25*mV+, um etwas safer
auch den minTakt von der GPU auf 1930 senken zu können = 24/7 taugleich.
dito
VramTakt von 2132 auf 2078 reduziert, voila kaum langsamer!
_(vermutlich brauch ich bei dem niedrigen GFX-Takt= eff.<2500 gar net soviel VramTakt um gut auszulasten,
hatte ja auch schon bei WDL >2500 gereicht, ... mit nem anderen Setting)_


----------



## RX480 (3. Juli 2021)

"Wenn eine neue Funktion erscheint, ist es ganz normal, dass Kinderkrankheiten auftreten - so auch bei HAGS. Während der Tests hatten wir kurzzeitig den Verdacht, dass das mutige Tuning des *Ryzen-Speichers* auf Messers Schneide doch zu viel des Guten ist, mehrere Abstürze und sogar Bluescreens zeugten von einem Missstand."

*bei Einführung HAGS im PCGH-Review beobachtet*


----------



## Duvar (3. Juli 2021)

Der Treiber ist mMn fantastisch, hier mal 165W runs, damit die 18k zu knacken ist schon super.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApolloX30 (3. Juli 2021)

Super @Duvar !

Hier noch etwas Fehleranalyse meiner Probleme: https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/21264133/spy/21198786#
Vergleich meines besten Runs (21.387) mit einem der Abschalter:
GT1 (best) hatte 140,18 FPS, GT1 (Abschalter) hatte 142,12 FPS - also der Treiber wirkt schon auch bei mir, solang der PC nicht abschaltet. Der Rest der Telemetrie spricht mir jetzt keine Bände, warums mir diese Runs immer gekillt hat.


----------



## Duvar (3. Juli 2021)

Der erste run läuft deutlich leichter durch als der 2. Hau einfach mal immer weiter +10mV oben drauf, bis es läuft. Klar vermasselt das einem die Scores wenn der erste Test mit deutlich weniger Spannung läuft...


----------



## Gurdi (3. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Super @Duvar !
> 
> Hier noch etwas Fehleranalyse meiner Probleme: https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/21264133/spy/21198786#
> Vergleich meines besten Runs (21.387) mit einem der Abschalter:
> GT1 (best) hatte 140,18 FPS, GT1 (Abschalter) hatte 142,12 FPS - also der Treiber wirkt schon auch bei mir, solang der PC nicht abschaltet. Der Rest der Telemetrie spricht mir jetzt keine Bände, warums mir diese Runs immer gekillt hat.


Also wenn der ganze PC ausgeht dann macht dein NT die Grätsche.


----------



## RX480 (3. Juli 2021)

Als alter DOS-ser verstehe ich gut, Das auch ne Art Schutzverletzung im normalen too high OCed  Ram ziehmlich unangenehm werden kann, wie Oben erklärt.
Mit Glück kann man dann noch sehen wie W10 schnell ein dump anlegt.

Was sagt denn die Ereignisanzeige?    _Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000374_
Gibts nen ähnlichen Ausnahmecode wie z.Bsp. bei den Speicherproblemen von BF5 ?
(dann wärs wohl der RAM)








						BFV Crash auf Desktop
					

Hallo,   habe wiederholt zufällige Abstürze aus dem laufendem Spiel. Kurzes Einfrieren, Absturz auf den Desktop, keine Fehlermeldung Meist nach wenigen Minuten, sind diese "überstanden" lief das Spiel mehrere Stunden durch.   System (dxdiag.txt anbei): Ryzen 2700x (Chipsatztreiber aktuell)...




					answers.ea.com
				




Hab jetzt net genau aufgepasst, könnte ungefähr so in GT2 aussehen:


----------



## Tekkla (3. Juli 2021)

Taugt OCCT mit seinem GPU Test als Stresstest?


----------



## TheOpenfield (3. Juli 2021)

Für dein Netzteil ja.


----------



## DaHell63 (4. Juli 2021)

Mal ne andere Frage...hat schon jemand mit WIN11 HAGS aktivieren können?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Juli 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage...hat schon jemand mit WIN11 HAGS aktivieren können?


Wollte es eigentlich vor ein paar Tagen aufspielen, aber da der Treiber jetzt auch so geht hab ich es erst mal gelassen.


----------



## DaHell63 (4. Juli 2021)

Hab gestern auf WIN11 geupdated und HAGS läßt sich nicht mehr aktivieren .


----------



## Tekkla (4. Juli 2021)

Kann ich bestätigen. Trotz Registryeintrags keine Option dafür. Wird auch nicht in GPU-Z angezeigt.


----------



## DARPA (4. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit *ControlSet001* ???





Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht, bin ich auch schon drüber gestolpert, da stehen aber die selben Werte drin wie in CurrentControllSet.



Hängt davon ab wo eurer Treiberpfad angelegt ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@McZonk 








						AMD RX 6900 XT VBIOS
					

16 GB GDDR6, 500 MHz GPU, 914 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Dudelll (4. Juli 2021)

Läuft das LC BIOS trotz dem anderen Ram auf normalen refs?

Wer traut sich das Mal zu testen ^^?


----------



## DARPA (4. Juli 2021)

Einfach nur flashen wird wahrscheinlich nicht gehen (73AF vs 73BF)


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Juli 2021)

Habe den Gsync Monitor Dell Alienware 3420DW
zusammen mit der RX 6800XT
und welche Settings sollte man anschalten für noch flüssigeres Gameplay ausser FreeSync aktiv zu haben.

Einige Games laufen nicht besonders geschmeidig auf dem Dell kommt mir langsam so vor  

Da ich noch den 20.11. Treiber drauf habe 
sollte ich wohl den 21.6.1 probieren WHQL Zertifiziert auch noch
und die Lüfter im Sommer etwas höher drehen lassen da mit 2150 Mhz bereits auf 98 bis 102 Grad Hotspot komme bei 1400 U/Min der AMD Lüfter.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Juli 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Hab gestern auf WIN11 geupdated und HAGS läßt sich nicht mehr aktivieren .


Gut zu wissen, danke.


----------



## RX480 (5. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der erste run läuft deutlich leichter durch als der 2. Hau einfach mal immer weiter +10mV oben drauf, bis es läuft. Klar vermasselt das einem die Scores wenn der erste Test mit deutlich weniger Spannung läuft...


Beim Spielen mit Chill wird das o.g. Problem noch deutlicher, weil HAGS anscheinend seeeeeeeeeehr sparsam ist!
_(kann also durchaus sein, das Apollo am Ende vom Laden von GT2 mit zu niedriger GFX-Spannung crashed)_

Bei mir wird beim Gamen@Chill die im MPT eingestellte minGFX netmal erreicht !!!!
eff.GFX = 875mV < minGFX 881mV, ... werde wohl evtl. die minGFX nochmal erhöhen im MPT !
Wieso der minTakt net eingehalten wird ist schwer zu sagen, ...komisch!* (x)*
_(da ich ja sparsam+kühl+leise priorisiere, ist DeepSleep für GFX+SOC allowed, 24/7 Vram läuft mit "ohne" MemScaling, 
was die Mem Spannung auf dem niedrigen Wert hält = instabiler! , würde ich nur ner 6800nonXT-2020FT empfehlen)_

*Da habe ich auf jeden Fall wieder genug zu testen!* _(um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen)
(übrigens hat man dann CPU+GPU tgp <<200W = crazy)

*(x) *Weiss net ob Chill in dem speziellen Fall von SoTR den min/maxTakt außer Kraft setzt!?
Selbst wenn ich auf ein unmögliches Setting=maxTakt 2600 wechsel, bleibts gleich/stabil.
oder z.Bsp.
RoTR-Bench läuft Damit auch durch. Könnte evtl. noch sein, das jetzt nur noch minTakt500+maxTakt 2475 aus
dem FrequencyTab gilt!? (weil Irgendwas in der Radeonsoftware inkompatibel ist)
Aber sobald ich die Spannung im WM senke wirds instabil, who knows.
In RoTR auch wieder das Auf+Ab beim Takt, was durch DeepSleep kommt.(siehe Bilder )_


----------



## RX480 (5. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> _*(x) *Weiss net ob Chill in dem speziellen Fall von SoTR den min/maxTakt außer Kraft setzt!?
> Selbst wenn ich auf ein *unmögliches Setting*=maxTakt 2600 wechsel, bleibts gleich/stabil._


Ich bin mal noch die Angabe schuldig, was ich für ein *mögliches Setting* auch in anderen Games nutzen kann.
Da der Verdacht besteht, das Chill untenrum Probleme macht, habe ich die minGFX auf 893mV im MPT angehoben und dann mit minTakt=500 getestet: ... Es bleibt dabei, mindestens 934mV im WM sind erforderlich!
_(das entspricht einem Offset von ca. 78mV)

Zuzüglich habe ich jetzt das PL auf 220W begrenzt für den Stresstest._

Ergebnis:
_Die Graka hält sich jetzt noch genauer an das Fps-Limit und rechnet kleinere fiktive Höchstwerte für die GPU aus._


----------



## RX480 (6. Juli 2021)

btw.
Letztens hatte ich ja mal WDL und CP in extremen Settings auf die Sony-PS5-Resi=1584p umgestellt.
Durch Zufall mal bei Anzeige geschaut, was Da hinsichtlich ppi eigentlich passiert:

Die reale Auflösung ist 1629p x 1,33² = 2160p auf meinem 4k-Moni._ (deswegen schauts vermutlich noch erträglich aus)
(bei nur noch ca. 56% Pixel, was die Graka entsprechend entlastet)

--> Kann mam mal probieren wenns inGame keinen vernünftigen Scaler gibt.
       (oder zusätzlich, wenn die Fps net reichen für 1800p)_


----------



## Nathenhale (6. Juli 2021)

Servus RDNA 2 Besitzer was haltet ihr von dem bald kommenden TechN kühler?  Als 3090 Besitzer macht der mich schon ein wenig Neidisch auf euch .
Ich finde diesen nämlich sehr schön


----------



## Dudelll (6. Juli 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Servus RDNA 2 Besitzer was haltet ihr von dem bald kommenden TechN kühler?  Als 3090 Besitzer macht der mich schon ein wenig Neidisch auf euch .
> Ich finde diesen nämlich sehr schön


Find ihn auch super und bin mit dem cpu Block gut zufrieden.

Juckt mich auch etwas in den Fingern, aber glaub extra vom Ek wechseln werde ich dann doch nicht. Wäre gut gewesen wenn der paar Monate eher gekommen wäre :p


----------



## Noel1987 (6. Juli 2021)

Wenn die Kühlerformance gut ist wäre es ein Grund für mich vom Alphacool weg zu gehen 
Aber bis jetzt macht der seinen Job gut

Btw hab mich gerade entschieden wieder umzubauen und daher steht meine Karte im Marktplatz 
Gruß


----------



## chriso1725 (7. Juli 2021)

Hi,

ich bin im Besitz einer Sapphire NITRO+ RX6800XT SE und habe leider Spulenrasseln des Todes.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, es wird um einiges besser, wenn ich im Treiber die Leistung etwas nach unten setze.
Habe die Werte von Igor übernommen und das scheint derzeit ganz stabil zu laufen. Aber es ist leider dennoch sehr gut hörbar.

Am schlimmsten ist es z.B. in Scarlet Nexus, wenn ich auf den Windows Desktop switche. Die Geräusche sind so laut, dass es meine Freundin im Nebenzimmer hört >.>

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mit der Minimierung der Geräusche helfen. 

Als Netzteil verwende ich ein Seasonic Focus GX-650. Könnte eventuell ein anderes Netzteil helfen?
Gibt es bestimmte Netzteile mit denen jemand gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat bzgl. Spulenfiepen oder Rasseln?


Vielen Dank


----------



## Dudelll (7. Juli 2021)

chriso1725 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin im Besitz einer Sapphire NITRO+ RX6800XT SE und habe leider Spulenrasseln des Todes.
> Was mir aufgefallen ist, es wird um einiges besser, wenn ich im Treiber die Leistung etwas nach unten setze.
> ...


Spulenfiepen ist zumindest bei mir einfach über Zeit besser geworden.

Ansonsten kann das Netzteil auch einen Unterschied machen, muss aber nicht der Hauptgrund sein.

Prinzipiell kann sich testen aber lohnen, evtl besonders ein Wechsel hin zu Netzteilen mit möglichst geringem ripple auf der 12v Schiene.


----------



## big-maec (7. Juli 2021)

chriso1725 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin im Besitz einer Sapphire NITRO+ RX6800XT SE und habe leider Spulenrasseln des Todes.
> Was mir aufgefallen ist, es wird um einiges besser, wenn ich im Treiber die Leistung etwas nach unten setze.
> ...


Änder mal die Bildwiederholfrequenz und oder danach die Auflösung und schau mal ob sich was ändert. Hier ein bischen ausprobieren. Wenn in der Nähe Metall verbaut ist schau mal ob du den Abstand zu den Spulen ändern kannst. Ansonsten hilft es manchmal die Spulen zu fixieren.


----------



## chriso1725 (7. Juli 2021)

Danke für die Tipps. eine FPS Limitierung macht es auf jeden fall etwas besser, aber das Problem mit Menü´s oder Desktopswitch bei Scarlet Nexus bleibt trotzdem erhalten.
Interessant ist aber das ich meist kein Muster erkenne. Ab und zu habe ich Phasen in Wow wo ich es gar nicht höre und dann wieder sehr laut und dann wieder weniger. FPS sind dort auf 120 limitiert.


Dudelll schrieb:


> Prinzipiell kann sich testen aber lohnen, evtl besonders ein Wechsel hin zu Netzteilen mit möglichst geringem ripple auf der 12v Schiene.


Was für ein Netzteil hat denn einen Geringen ripple auf der 12V Schiene? xD Bzw. was bedeutet das? 

Das mit dem Metall verstehe ich nicht? Meinst du auf der Karte selbst? Da ist alles ziemlich abgedeckt und und in meinem Gehäuse ist oben und unten recht viel Platz zur Grafikkarte, da ich für die CPU eine AIO habe und darunter auch nichts verbaut ist. Außer ein Grafikkartenhalter dieser

Danke schonmal


----------



## Nathenhale (7. Juli 2021)

Also mit ripple ist Wechselspannung auf einer Gleichspannungs Leitung gemeint. Also z.b wenn auf deiner 12V DC leitung 10mv ac sind dann ist der ripple 10mv.
Das Geräusch der Spulen kommt durch das Magnetfeld was sich je nach Takt und FPS mehrmals in der Sekunde verändert. Das kann dazu führen das bestimmte Gegenstände in Schwingung kommen. Manchmal hat man pech und die Frequenz des Magnetfelds ist genau die gleiche Frequenz wie, die Eigenschwingung eines anderen Bauteils/Objektes  (oder der Spule selber ). Das führt dann zu dem von dem dir Wahrgenommen Spulen fiepen.
Durch änderung der Frequenz des Magnetfelds kannst du den Ton leiser machen oder gar verschwinden lassen.


Ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine. Das Thema ist eigentlich sehr Komplex.


----------



## DerMega (7. Juli 2021)

Moin Leute,

ich hab morgen endlich mal keine Termine zwischen 16 und 19 Uhr und wills mal wieder im AMD-Shop versuchen.
Einige hier haben ja berichtet, dass sie da schon mehrfach KArten geschossen haben.
Wie seid ihr da vorgegangen? Hab ihr echt die ganze Zeit vor dem Browser gesessen und F5 gedrückt?
Letzten Donnerstag war der Drop ja sogar kurz nach 4. Das wäre ja dann eine Zeitspanne von 1,5 Stunden bis zum "regulären" Drop.

Hab im Luxx die Anleitung gefunden aber wenn ihr noch Ergänzungen habt, dann gerne her damit 








						[Sammelthread] - AMD RDNA2 Verfügbarkeitshinweise (Startpost lesen! Keine Diskussion, Handel; keine Skript- oder Bot-Anfragen)
					

AMD RDNA2 Verfügbarkeit  Aktuelles (Stand 10.08.2021):  In diesem Thread geht es ausschliesslich um das Thema Verfügbarkeit und Links zu bestellbaren Karten!  Fürs Labern rund um RDNA2 ist dieser Thread zu benutzen: AMD RDNA2 Smalltalk-Thread (Handel nur im Marktplatz; Startpost lesen!)  AMD...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## TheOpenfield (8. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der Treiber ist mMn fantastisch, hier mal 165W runs, damit die 18k zu knacken ist schon super.


Schon ne Ansage von AMD. Die 2080 Ti hier macht bei ~180W gerade mal 14.500 Punkte.. Und bei 100W zusätzlich gerade mal 2.000 Punkte mehr. 

Da braucht es schon deutlich mehr als das doppelte deiner 165W, um auch nur in die Nähe von 18K GPU zu kommen.


----------



## hwk (8. Juli 2021)

DerMega schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich hab morgen endlich mal keine Termine zwischen 16 und 19 Uhr und wills mal wieder im AMD-Shop versuchen.
> Einige hier haben ja berichtet, dass sie da schon mehrfach KArten geschossen haben.
> ...


Letzte Woche und die Woche davor war jeweils ca 16:02 Drop die Wochen davor wars recht zuverlässig um 17:32 Uhr... Ich hab vor Monaten eine 6900XT mit eigenen Script geschossen, im April direkt bei Release die 6800XT MB auch per selbst geschriebenem Skript (funktioniert mit dem Captcha vor dem Warenkorb jetzt aber nicht mehr)
Und eine 6800XT MB per Warenkorb Button Skript, das ist momentan auch die einzige Lösung für "normalos" die keine Bots o.ä. nutzen möchten.


----------



## RX480 (8. Juli 2021)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Schon ne Ansage von AMD. Die 2080 Ti hier macht bei ~180W gerade mal 14.500 Punkte.. Und bei 100W zusätzlich gerade mal 2.000 Punkte mehr.
> 
> Da braucht es schon deutlich mehr als das doppelte deiner 165W, um auch nur in die Nähe von 18K GPU zu kommen.


Da hast Du die Ti aber schon gut optimiert!

Ich komme zwar net ganz an Duvar@165W asic =18k ran, habe allerdings auch net SAM=on bei der 6800nonXT@224W asic.
_(vermutlich kann Gurdis Raketenjonny@234W asic mit SAM=on auch die 18k)_

Da würde ich mal sagen, für den kleinen Preis kann jetzt auch die nonXT schon Was.
_(mal vgl. mit Launch ohne SAM kommt man mit PL+10 und MPT-Tweaken+HAGS schon gut höher)_


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da hast Du die Ti aber schon gut optimiert!
> 
> Ich komme zwar net ganz an Duvar@165W asic =18k ran, habe allerdings auch net SAM=on bei der 6800nonXT@224W asic.
> _(vermutlich kann Gurdis Raketenjonny@234W asic mit SAM=on auch die 18k)_
> ...


Ja das ist schon eine heftige Differenz.


----------



## RX480 (8. Juli 2021)

17,8% für lau,  ..._ stimmt net ganz weil PL+10 aber immerhin mit 24/7 Lüfter <=33%._

Mein 24/7-Setting ist auch noch anders/besser als der TS-Quark mit 915mV.
Da optimiere ich für die Games nochmal extra für 940mV, ...mooore Boost is nice to have.
_(durch Fps-Limit reichen dann die 224W asic weiter) _


----------



## Duvar (8. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da hast Du die Ti aber schon gut optimiert!
> 
> Ich komme zwar net ganz an Duvar@165W asic =18k ran, habe allerdings auch net SAM=on bei der 6800nonXT@224W asic.
> _(vermutlich kann Gurdis Raketenjonny@234W asic mit SAM=on auch die 18k)_
> ...


Mein Bestscore mit 165W geht in Richtung 18.1k, echt beachtlich.
Beim max Verbrauch haben wir eine Differenz von rund 35% und bei der Performance sinds nur rund 3% gerundet.
Für nen 6800 ein Top Resultat finde ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juli 2021)

Ich bin mit meinen Karten absolut zufrieden, die werden immer schneller. Das ganze machen die dann auch noch total entspannt.

Eigentlich wollte ich diese Gen mich mal selbst belohnen und einfach das dickste kaufen was man kriegen kann, meine Entscheidung die 90er gegen eine 6800 und eine 6800XTzu tauschen war jedoch goldrichtig, die XT ist genau so schnell wie die 90er, nur dabei viel entspannter und die 6800er säuselt quasi for free im HTPC und stemmt UHD locker in der HotBox im Silentbetrieb.

Hinzu kommt der Spaß beim tweaken.


----------



## RX480 (9. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Beim max Verbrauch haben wir eine Differenz von rund 35% und bei der Performance sinds nur rund 3% gerundet.
> Für nen 6800 ein Top Resultat finde ich.


dito
Für Deine 6900 ein Top Resultat finde ich!_ (vermutlich hast Du einen extrem sparsamen highASIC-Chip erwischt)_

pro 6900:
Rein spannungsmäßig betrachtet ist Es ein kleines Wunder, das Du alle Shader+ROP´s mit 1031mV bei nur 165W asic betreiben kannst. (1031mV = der Sweetspot bei rel. moderatem Takt)
Vermutlich sind die Compute Tasks vom AsyncCompute in TS sehr sparsam machbar, und dadurch machen sich die MehrEinheiten der 6900 bezahlt, analog damals RX64 vs. RX56.
Dito ist am Ende von GT2 nochmal verstärkt deferred Lighting, wo die mehr ROP´s der 6900 punkten.
_(es gibt also gute technische Gründe ne 6900 für etwas mehr money zu nehmen, auch wenn man net die volle Power braucht)_

pro 6800:
Im Vgl. ist die 6800 durch Ihre eigene besondere Spannungskurve ein echtes Meisterwerk.
In Games habe ich bei <1,0V eff.(bei Volllast@4k) nen deutlich höheren Takt als die 6900.

Da hat AMD in jeder Hinsicht echt gute Chips designed.

btw.
_mal noch ein Schnappschuss zum Boost unter Teilllast: _2538MHz@1018mV bei 145W_ (MPT 1018mV+WM 2565MHz@940mV)
(wenn man mit Chill oder in special Games@VLK in die Teilllast reinkommt, geht RDNA2 ab wie ein Heimsprudler)_


----------



## TheOpenfield (9. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da hast Du die Ti aber schon gut optimiert!


UV-Gaming Profil bei 1770MHz@0.800V (8000 MHz Speicher). Schwankt dann um ~180W. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hast du mal geprüft, wie viele Punkte deine Karte bei Duvars 165W abwirft (um mal Punkte/Watt näher am Optimum vergleichen zu können)? Generell dürfte dein Effizienz-Sweetspot sogar eher unter den 165W liegen, da weniger Einheiten aktiv sind. Andererseits hat deine Karte deutlich mehr Speicherdurchsatz pro ALU.


----------



## blautemple (9. Juli 2021)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> UV-Gaming Profil bei 1770MHz@0.800V (8000 MHz Speicher). Schwankt dann um ~180W.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Duvars Karte verbraucht alles in allem aber auch gut 200 bis 210W. Nvidia gibt den Verbrauch der ganzen Karte an, während bei AMD die Spannungswandler usw. fehlen


----------



## DerMega (9. Juli 2021)

hwk schrieb:


> Letzte Woche und die Woche davor war jeweils ca 16:02 Drop die Wochen davor wars recht zuverlässig um 17:32 Uhr... Ich hab vor Monaten eine 6900XT mit eigenen Script geschossen, im April direkt bei Release die 6800XT MB auch per selbst geschriebenem Skript (funktioniert mit dem Captcha vor dem Warenkorb jetzt aber nicht mehr)
> Und eine 6800XT MB per Warenkorb Button Skript, das ist momentan auch die einzige Lösung für "normalos" die keine Bots o.ä. nutzen möchten.


Danke.
Habs gestern kurz nach 4 mit dem Warenkorbscript von PartAlert geschafft ne 6900 XT zu bekommen 
Jetzt ne Woche warten und dann wooohoooo. Will die auf jeden Fall undervoltet betreiben, weil ich die Raw Power so nicht brauche aber halt länger was von habe


----------



## RX480 (9. Juli 2021)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Hast du mal geprüft, wie viele Punkte deine Karte bei Duvars 165W abwirft (um mal Punkte/Watt näher am Optimum vergleichen zu können)? Generell dürfte dein Effizienz-Sweetspot sogar eher unter den 165W liegen, da weniger Einheiten aktiv sind.


In realen Games habe ich eh unter 160W asic, = 190W gesamt, und Es macht kaum Sinn noch mehr zu begrenzen.
Für Rastergames in 4k@Chill 57fps brauche ich schon den vollen Boost an meinem 60Hz-Moni_.(mit RT dann andere Resi+Fps)
(in den Games nutze ich auch die Regler ordentlich, sobald ich merke, das der Scheduler *99%* Auslastung anzeigt, dann
halt Schatten und Wolken und andere Gimmicks runter, die nur unnötig die Fps drücken)_


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juli 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Duvars Karte verbraucht alles in allem aber auch gut 200 bis 210W. Nvidia gibt den Verbrauch der ganzen Karte an, während bei AMD die Spannungswandler usw. fehlen


Bei so einer geringen ASIC und bei einer Referenzkarte ohne Spökes brauch eine Karte mit einer ASIC von 165Watt  knapp 190 Watt, 195Watt torture. Was soll da noch 45 Watt verbrauchen, die Wandlerverluste sind ja deutlich geringer.


----------



## RX480 (9. Juli 2021)

Sehe ich auch so!

Im Benchthread ist der Consens 45W Rest für ne 345W asic 6900 = 390W gesamt = vgl.bar mit ner 2x8pin 3090 OCed.
Das kann man gut nach Unten interpolieren, wenn auch net vollständig linear.

btw.
*Mal ein ganz aktuelles Review zu ner 3080Ti:*_ (ohne SAM ? mit veraltetem Prozzi+Ram)
(da können die Tweaker nur müde lächeln, über die Aussagekraft von Stock-Messungen in schwacher Umgebung,
Da ist die 6900 sogar schlechter als meine 224W asic -6800@HAGS und DaHell würde mit seiner 6800strixx@HAGS sogar
ne 3080Ti platt machen)_


----------



## TheOpenfield (9. Juli 2021)

Unterm Strich kann man dann wohl sagen, eine 165W ASIC 6900XT verbraucht dann etwa auch die ~180W. Macht die Karte immer noch 20-25% effizienter, als die alte Ti.


----------



## RX480 (9. Juli 2021)

Net ganz linear, so ca. 188W würde ich schätzen, falls Duvar nen ähnlichen Score mit 24/7-Lüfter schafft.
Mit 100% Lüfter sinds halt 5-7W mehr.


----------



## chriso1725 (9. Juli 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also mit ripple ist Wechselspannung auf einer Gleichspannungs Leitung gemeint. Also z.b wenn auf deiner 12V DC leitung 10mv ac sind dann ist der ripple 10mv.
> Das Geräusch der Spulen kommt durch das Magnetfeld was sich je nach Takt und FPS mehrmals in der Sekunde verändert. Das kann dazu führen das bestimmte Gegenstände in Schwingung kommen. Manchmal hat man pech und die Frequenz des Magnetfelds ist genau die gleiche Frequenz wie, die Eigenschwingung eines anderen Bauteils/Objektes  (oder der Spule selber ). Das führt dann zu dem von dem dir Wahrgenommen Spulen fiepen.
> Durch änderung der Frequenz des Magnetfelds kannst du den Ton leiser machen oder gar verschwinden lassen.
> 
> ...


Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Hat jemand eine Netzteil Empfehlung für mich? Möchte es einfach mal testen obs dann besser wird. Wie bereits gesagt, ich hab derzeit ein Seasonic focus gx 650w. 
Würde dann eventuell auch gleich eins mit mehr Watt nehmen.


----------



## TheOpenfield (9. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Net ganz linear, so ca. 188W würde ich schätzen, falls Duvar nen ähnlichen Score mit 24/7-Lüfter schafft.
> Mit 100% Lüfter sinds halt 5-7W mehr.


Gut, Lüfter/LED hat meine Karte nicht. Aber die machen den Braten nun auch nicht fett.


----------



## flx23 (9. Juli 2021)

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage... 
was ist denn der Standardpfad wo die UV/OC Profile abgelegt werden. 
die Neue SW hat die nicht mehr per default gewählt...


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juli 2021)

Bei mir ist dieser Pfad (beim Speichern und beim Laden) hinterlegt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Username ist bei dir höchstwahrscheinlich anders )
Aber ich hab einen eigenen Pfad, damit die Profile 1. nicht verloren gehen (was mir schon passiert ist bei einer Neuinstallation...) und ich sie 2. auch leichter wiederfinde, egal was AMD da für einen Pfad angibt


----------



## flx23 (9. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei mir ist dieser Pfad (beim Speichern und beim Laden) hinterlegt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super danke, da schau ich später mal nach. 

Ja aus Bequemlichkeit habe ich  noch  alles auf den default Pfaden liegen... Aber ich sollte das auch mal ändern


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Juli 2021)

Nun, wirklich so gut der Neue 21.6.1 WQHL Treiber
Bringt jener zum 20.12. wirklich 5 bis gar 10 % Mehrperformance mit sich?


----------



## Duvar (9. Juli 2021)

Welchen Treiber nutzt ihr auf Win 11? Hab eben mal Win 11 installiert, aber nen älteren Treiber "27.20.21003.9006" am laufen hier.


----------



## RX480 (9. Juli 2021)

Das ist vllt. gar net so dumm, weil der WDDM3.0 Treiber net richtig für HAGS freigeschaltet ist.
Bei guru3d meint MerolaC, das Dein Treiber von der Version eigentlich besser ist als der neuere V27 und der V30.

btw.
"New Control Panel from MS Store got released. The version changed from 10.21.300*13*.0 to 10.21.300*15*.0."
_Dummerweise bietet mir der Store kein Update an. (für W10)
Wäre nice wenn ein paar Bugs ala Chill behoben wären._

edit:_ Es seit gestern sogar ne neuere RadeonSoftware, für die Es noch gar keinen Treiber gibt, da sollte also demnächst
Was kommen._


----------



## Noel1987 (10. Juli 2021)

Moin Leute 
Ich plane die Karte meinem Sohn zu geben da diese aber auf Wasser umgebaut ist bietet es sich ja an ihm direkt eine Wasserkühlung zu verbauen 
Soll was einfaches mit Schläuchen werden 
Was meint ihr, reicht ein 360er Radiator ?


----------



## Dudelll (10. Juli 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> Ich plane die Karte meinem Sohn zu geben da diese aber auf Wasser umgebaut ist bietet es sich ja an ihm direkt eine Wasserkühlung zu verbauen
> Soll was einfaches mit Schläuchen werden
> Was meint ihr, reicht ein 360er Radiator ?


Wenn's nicht super leise werden soll reicht vermutlich auch 240.

Vom Preis her wäre es aber vermutlich sinniger einfach auf lukü zurück zu bauen, brauchst ja auch noch ne pumpe und nen agb dazu.


----------



## Noel1987 (10. Juli 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Wenn's nicht super leise werden soll reicht vermutlich auch 240.
> 
> Vom Preis her wäre es aber vermutlich sinniger einfach auf lukü zurück zu bauen, brauchst ja auch noch ne pumpe und nen agb dazu.


Ja diese Überlegung hatte ich auch 
Die Frage ist nur ob normale Wlp reicht oder ich wieder ein Graphit Pad besorgen muss


----------



## Tekkla (10. Juli 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur ob normale Wlp reicht oder ich wieder ein Graphit Pad besorgen muss


Habe Arctic MX4 aktuell drunter - nach diversen Versuchen mit diversen Pasten. Es passt.


----------



## Dudelll (10. Juli 2021)

Denke WLP sollte sogar besser funktionieren als das graphit pad. Einziges Problem waren evtl die pads für vram etc. Wenn man die alten nicht mehr hat müsste man Mal schauen welche dicken man da braucht für den ref kühler.


----------



## Noel1987 (10. Juli 2021)

Die alten Pads sind noch drauf

Aber Mal was anderes 
Dieses Problem ist mir nur bei cs Go aufgefallen 

Wand rotes Haus und Spiegelung im Wasser ist schwarz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben schwarze Fläche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was können diese Bildfehler sein ?
Immer an den gleichen stellen 
Gibt auf jeder Map diese stellen 

Meine mates haben das nicht

Edit. Spiel neu installiert Problem erledigt


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Juli 2021)

Von, 20.11 auf 21.6.1 WHQL
oder gleich auf 21.6.2 wechseln 

Komplett deinstallieren den alten Treiber vom Jahr 2020 
und erst dann den Neuen drauf, 
oder reicht ein Update des Treibers?
@Gurdi


----------



## RX480 (13. Juli 2021)

Der 21.6.1 lässt sich etwas besser OCen.

Bei der Installation hast Du doch die Auswahl, dann deinstalliert Dir der Treiber den alten automatisch.
Ggf. muss dann nach dem Neustart des PC´s nochmal der Install vom Treiber gestartet werden.

Also bitte kein DDU oder ähnlichen Rotz!

Hinterher mal schauen, ob der Chipsatztreiber noch korrekt ist, bei Ryzen.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juli 2021)

Drüber installieren reicht normalerweise 
Und dann nimmt man normalerweise auch die neueste Version


----------



## RX480 (13. Juli 2021)

WHQL


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juli 2021)

Wird inzwischen auch überbewertet. 

Weiß gar nicht mehr, wann ich zuletzt mal eine "Warnung" beim installieren eines Grafikkartentreibers hatte, dass dieser nicht WHQL zertifiziert ist.
Ist bestimmt schon über 10 Jahre her


----------



## RX480 (13. Juli 2021)

beta brauchts nur für spezielle Games

Man musst net jeden Treiber ausprobieren, vor allem als Newbie.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juli 2021)

Nur weil ein AMD Treiber kein WHQL Zertifikat hat, ist es nicht gleich eine "beta" 

Die Treiber sind zwar "optional", aber weit entfernt von einem beta-Treiber.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Von, 20.11 auf 21.6.1 WHQL
> oder gleich auf 21.6.2 wechseln
> 
> Komplett deinstallieren den alten Treiber vom Jahr 2020
> ...


Ich verwende stets die neusten Treiber, ohne Probleme.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. Juli 2021)

Ich ebenfalls nie Probleme mit Beta erlebt.
Zockte wenig und für das bis dato reichte der 20.11. locker
Aber nun kommt wohl doch die Zeit fürs Update.
zudem läuft die XT doch nur mit 2150 Mhz in etwa um es schön leise zu haben   

Im Winter wohl etwas schneller, wenn es kälter wird... Obwohl heute wäre das Wetter auch danach


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juli 2021)

Es sind keine *beta *Treiber


----------



## LordEliteX (13. Juli 2021)

Leute ich brauch mal kurz euren Rat. 

Mein Pc ist eben einfach aus dem nichts beim zocken ausgegangen. Lies sich auch nicht mehr anschalten. 
Habe das Netzteil auf die schnelle mal getauscht vom zweit Pc und siehe da es läuft wieder. 

Netzteil ist schrott. Nicht mal 6 Monate hat es gehalten. Die Frage wäre ob mein Pc was abbekommen hat. Gerade die Graka macht mir Sorgen wegen den aktuellen Preisen


----------



## Dudelll (13. Juli 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Leute ich brauch mal kurz euren Rat.
> 
> Mein Pc ist eben einfach aus dem nichts beim zocken ausgegangen. Lies sich auch nicht mehr anschalten.
> Habe das Netzteil auf die schnelle mal getauscht vom zweit Pc und siehe da es läuft wieder.
> ...


Wenn mit anderem NT alles wieder läuft ist vermutlich alles gut gegangen. Evtl einfach kurz paar Benchmarks laufen lassen oder paar Stunden zocken um zu schauen das auch unter Last alles gut aussieht und fertig ist.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Juli 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Leute ich brauch mal kurz euren Rat.
> 
> Mein Pc ist eben einfach aus dem nichts beim zocken ausgegangen. Lies sich auch nicht mehr anschalten.
> Habe das Netzteil auf die schnelle mal getauscht vom zweit Pc und siehe da es läuft wieder.
> ...


Was für ein war es genau?


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Juli 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Was für ein war es genau?


War ein Straight Power 11 650W. 
Das wurde im Februar schon getauscht weil es wie eine Zeitbombe geknackt hatte als. Das hier hat sich ohne Ankündigung verabschiedet. 

Jetzt ist mein altes Pure Power drin, hat halt "nur" 500W. Mal schauen wie es mit der 6800 klar kommt. Sollte denke ich klappen übergangsweiße.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Juli 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> War ein Straight Power 11 650W.


Gold oder Platin? Da unterscheiden die sich nämlich nochmal.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Juli 2021)

Ist das Gold. Wusste gar nicht das es da zwei Varianten gibt


----------



## DerMega (14. Juli 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> War ein Straight Power 11 650W.


Mach kein Scheiß, genau das hab ich hier liegen für meine heute eingetroffene 6900 XT.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Juli 2021)

DerMega schrieb:


> Mach kein Scheiß, genau das hab ich hier liegen für meine heute eingetroffene 6900 XT.


Doch leider schon ^^ und leider ist das schon das zweite defekte Netzteil. Das erste hat ständig "geknackt" und wurde im Februar ausgetauscht. 
Aber der Support ist mega. Bekomme ein neues zugeschickt.


----------



## Dudelll (14. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht mussten sie aufgrund der anhaltenden Liederprobleme irgendwelche Bauteile austauschen und es gibt deswegen vermehrt Montagsmodelle Grad   

Bei der Stichprobe von einer Person kann es natürlich auch einfach Mal Pech sein, allgemein hört man ja wenig schlechtes über die Netzteile ^^


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Juli 2021)

Das jetzige Netzteil vom zweit Pc ist 5 Jahre alt und hat noch nie mucken gemacht. Auch die 6800 läuft ohne Probleme. Und bei meinem X58 System hatte ich auch nie Probleme und das war nur ein System Power ^^
Läuft auch noch mit einem übertakteten X5650 @4.2 Ghz bei nem Kumpel.

Hab was Hardware betrifft aktuell echt Pech. Fing alles mit dem X570 Aorus Master an was sich spontan Entschieden hat nicht mehr zu booten. Dann eine Graka die sich wie eine Kreissäge angehört hat. Dann eine "neue" Cpu die gebraucht war bis hin zu 2 Defekten NT.. Und das alles innerhalb eines Jahres


----------



## DerMega (14. Juli 2021)

Ich steck den Kram hier grade zusammen. 6900 XT und Straight Power 650W Gold
Sollte ich beide VGA Kabel nutzen? Und dann von jedem Strang einen Stecker an die GPU stecken und den anderen weg lassen?
Da sind ja 2 Y-Kabel dabei VGA1 & VGA2


----------



## Tekkla (14. Juli 2021)

DerMega schrieb:


> Sollte ich beide VGA Kabel nutzen?


Ja.

Und...


> Bitte achten Sie auf eine gleichmäßige Auslastung der 12V-Leitungen 12V3 und 12V4: ■ Verwenden Sie PCIe 1 und PCIe 3, wenn Sie zwei PCIe-Kabel verwenden ■ Verwenden Sie PCIe 2, wenn Sie nur ein PCIe-Kabel verwenden





			https://www.bequiet.com/admin/ImageServer.php?ID=2c36da15481@be-quiet.net&rand=f9c2ac92178960a3c1214ea8afe2012a&lang=2&force=true&download=true&omitPreview=true


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2021)

Hier stand offtopic Kram.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. Juli 2021)

Ist deine neue Signatur nicht ein BISSCHEN zu klein, Duvi? Kann ja so kein Mensch lesen! 

edit: Oh shit, meine auch, was geht denn da ab?


----------



## RX480 (14. Juli 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ist deine neue Signatur nicht ein BISSCHEN zu klein, Duvi? Kann ja so kein Mensch lesen!
> 
> edit: Oh shit, meine auch, was geht denn da ab?


 wird sicher gebraucht, damit die NVer@DLSS Ihre Sig noch erkennen


----------



## Xaphyr (14. Juli 2021)

Ne, ich denke das kommt durch die Arbeiten an der Webseite.









						PCGH Mobile Redesign: Join the dark side [In eigener Sache]
					

"Join the dark side" - PCGH Mobile hat sich neu aufgestellt. Auch das Forum wurde nun dezent überarbeitet.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Juli 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Und...
> 
> ...




Nun, ich habe bei Kollege bei RX 6800 eben PCIe 1 und PCIe 2 verwendet, und den PCIe 3 nicht angeschlossen
Sprich die Beiden Leitungen Hintereinander verwendet und den Letzten unbenutzt belassen
Problem oder muss/ soll doch ohne Probleme laufen ?


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2021)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, ich habe bei Kollege bei RX 6800 eben PCIe 1 und PCIe 2 verwendet, und den PCIe 3 nicht angeschlossen
> Sprich die Beiden Leitungen Hintereinander verwendet und den Letzten unbenutzt belassen
> Problem oder muss/ soll doch ohne Probleme laufen ?


Einer 6800 ist das eh wumpe, die ist sowieso genügsam.


----------



## RX480 (14. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Einer 6800 ist das eh wumpe, die ist sowieso genügsam.


In der Tat!

Bei meinem PP600 hängt die Gute an nem Y-Kabel. (OCed bis 229W asic)
_(wird wohl nur der 28A Kreis sein, ... der 32A eher für CPU+PCiE)

Weiss jetzt gar net welche Graka Es genau war, aber die RDNA2 ziehen wohl nur ca. 50W auf dem PCiE.
Damit hat man erstmal nen Anhaltswert, Was an den 2x 8pin gebraucht wird. 

229+41= 270-50= 220W auf dem Y-Kabel + Spikes<10ms, die beim NT über die Kondensatoren gepuffert werden.
Ergibt bei mir = kein Spulenfiepen! (obwohl die billigen PP gerne etwas rippeln)_


----------



## openSUSE (15. Juli 2021)

FidelityFX Super Resolution ist nun opensource.









						FidelityFX Super Resolution (FSR) source code is here, along with Unity and UE4 support too!
					

The source code for AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution is now available here on GPUOpen. But that's not all...




					gpuopen.com
				




Um selbst mal zu sehen wie Spiel XYZ mit FidelityFX Super Resolution aussehen würde macht ein Screenshots in niedriger Auflösung und nutzt dann dieses Tool:


			https://github.com/GPUOpen-Effects/FidelityFX-CLI/releases/download/v1.0/FidelityFX-CLI-v1.0.zip
		

EDIT:
AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution: Unity HDRP FSR Performance Demo​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Br5dDyHMoFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (15. Juli 2021)

Wie funktioniert Das?








						GitHub - GPUOpen-Effects/FidelityFX-CLI: FidelityFX CLI
					

FidelityFX CLI. Contribute to GPUOpen-Effects/FidelityFX-CLI development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




aha,
bei github steht = commandline tool
_(cool = nutzt FP16, damit ist klar warum auf Pascal net so performant)_

reicht dann die exe alleine ?
_oder
braucht man noch andere files_

Kannst Du bitte mal ne bat als Bsp. fertig machen?


----------



## openSUSE (15. Juli 2021)

Ist CLI 

Hier der link auf den code:








						GitHub - GPUOpen-Effects/FidelityFX-CLI: FidelityFX CLI
					

FidelityFX CLI. Contribute to GPUOpen-Effects/FidelityFX-CLI development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				





> FidelityFX-CLI 1.0.0
> 
> Command line syntax:
> FidelityFX_CLI.exe [Options] <SrcFile1> <DstFile1> <SrcFile2> <DstFile2> ...
> ...


----------



## RX480 (15. Juli 2021)

Das Video sieht in 4k schon gut aus!
_durchs sharpen evtl. ein mue besser als nativ_

btw.
_Wenn jetzt Dadurch simpel das Ausgabebild bearbeitet werden kann, wäre doch eine Implementierung in Reshade
net mehr so weit weg. Das wäre dann natürlich als allgemeingültige Lösung ideal.
oder
Gleich in den Treiber, please!_


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2021)

Funzt MPT nicht richtig mit Win 11? Hab grad mal getestet bei  eingestellten 165W und schießt gelegentlich schon auf 200W und auch sehr oft über 165W, obwohl PL bei 0% steht, kann das mit dem neuen Treiber zusammenhängen den mir Windows Update vorhin drauf gehauen hat?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (16. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Funzt MPT nicht richtig mit Win 11? Hab grad mal getestet bei  eingestellten 165W und schießt gelegentlich schon auf 200W und auch sehr oft über 165W, obwohl PL bei 0% steht, kann das mit dem neuen Treiber zusammenhängen den mir Windows Update vorhin drauf gehauen hat?


Das kann u.U. mit DeepSleep und Energiesparoptionen zusammenhängen, wenns ähnlich wie bei W10 ist.
Es sollte Jetzt net mehr so oft an der falschen Stelle runtergetaktet werden = höhere avg.W
(siehe Anhang)


Geht mit dem neuen W11-Treiber eigentlich noch HAGS ?
Hat sich der Score in TS gravierend verbessert?
und funzt Der auch auf dem normalen W10?
weil
Der neue normale 21.7.1 soll auch net schlecht sein.

_Da bin ich jetzt etwas hin und her gerissen._

btw.
*AMDs FSR-Feature* ist nun unter vier weiteren Spielen verfügbar _(Arcadegeddon, Necromunda Hired Gun, Edge of Eternity & Resident Evil Village)_


----------



## ApolloX30 (16. Juli 2021)

Äh @Gurdi guck mal ins Leaderboard, aber mach schnell, ich weiß nicht, wie lang ich mich da halten kann ...  

Disclaimer: 21.7.1 ist da und der ist atemberaubend.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2021)

Dann wäre _Necromunda Hired Gun der erste Titel der FSR und DLSS vorweisen kann wenn ich das richtig sehe oder?_


ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Äh @Gurdi guck mal ins Leaderboard, aber mach schnell, ich weiß nicht, wie lang ich mich da halten kann ...
> 
> Disclaimer: 21.7.1 ist da und der ist atemberaubend.


Hast du einen Link für mich, bin unterwegs gerade


----------



## ApolloX30 (16. Juli 2021)

PN!

Also der neue Treiber ist irre, der holt nochmal soviel mehr im Time Spy raus.
Aber, auch ganz interessante Beobachtung: mit jedem Treiber geht der Takt etwas runter, dafür die Time Spy Punkte hoch, also die Karten werden nochmals effizienter, wo man AMD ganz klar loben muss.


----------



## RX480 (16. Juli 2021)

Der Fortschritt ist in etwa wie mit HAGS.(x)

Der Vram-Bug in TS soll wohl lt. ReleaseNotes nur bei einigen Usern gewesen sein.
Sollte das die komischen bad+good Runs erklären?

(x) wenn AMD seinen "echten" Hardwarescheduler entsprechend anlernt, scheint Einiges zu gehen auch ohne das
Software HAGS von Windows.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> PN!
> 
> Also der neue Treiber ist irre, der holt nochmal soviel mehr im Time Spy raus.
> Aber, auch ganz interessante Beobachtung: mit jedem Treiber geht der Takt etwas runter, dafür die Time Spy Punkte hoch, also die Karten werden nochmals effizienter, wo man AMD ganz klar loben muss.


Danke für den Tip!
Einfach nur Brutal, ich hab keinen Schimmer wie die das machen, aber es läuft!
Quick an Dirty, die 23k könnten drin sein, sogar jetzt valid das ganze.








						I scored 20 369 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




RX480 schrieb:


> Der Fortschritt ist in etwa wie mit HAGS.(x)


Sogar noch etwas höher, im Schnitt nochmal zusätzlich + 300 Punkte oben drauf


----------



## RX480 (16. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sogar noch etwas höher, im Schnitt nochmal zusätzlich + 300 Punkte oben drauf


Konntest Du mit den alten Einstellungen stabil durchkommen?

Viele berichten, etwas mit dem maxTakt runter zu müssen.


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. Juli 2021)

Ich beobachte immer die fps in den einzelnen Szenen und in GT1 sind das stellenweise bis zu 20FPS mehr mit dem 21.7.1 im Vergleich zum HAGS Treiber. Da scheint also irgendwas am downclock der Karte geändert worden zu sein. (Zeigt mir auch das Energie Kosten Gerät an, droped nicht mehr so viel wie sonst)
Allerdings geht der Max Takt nicht mehr so ich wie vorher. (Bei gleichen Settings)

Muss mir nun erstmal ein Bench stabiles Setting basteln, das auch durch den GT2 läuft. Mal schauen wie es wird.









						I scored 21 556 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Bei mir ist die Sensorik im Ar...

Ich schau nochmal ob ich das durch erneute Treiber installation hinbekomme.
Setting:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nachtrag:

Auch nach einer erneuten Installation sind die Sensoren blank, ich werd nochmal alles cleanen (auch Chipsatz usw.) vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2021)

@Darkearth27 Ich beneide dich ja um den CPU Score....



RX480 schrieb:


> Konntest Du mit den alten Einstellungen stabil durchkommen?
> 
> Viele berichten, etwas mit dem maxTakt runter zu müssen.


Nö, Max Takt ist bei mir ja Max Takt, also mehr geht nicht. Das macht er in jeder Lebenslage dann auch.

Die 23k schaffe ich nicht ganz leider. Ich hab auch wie gehabt keinen Spielraum, das Ding läuft wie an der Schnur mit 2740Mhz dadurch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










						I scored 21 243 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## RX480 (16. Juli 2021)

Noch Was an der Curve im MPT drehen ?


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. Juli 2021)

Sobald die Sensoren wieder funktionieren werde ich da noch ein wenig testen.

@Gurdi
Im Winter waren es 16500 Punkte, je wärmer der Raum, desto mehr Punkte verliere ich.
Aktuell sind es 25 Grad, da geht dann oft auch nur 15800 (wenn das System kalt ist dann mehr)

Ist halt extrem aus optimiert, leider geht beim RAM OC nichts über 1900IF sonst wäre der Score wahrscheinlich noch höher


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Sobald die Sensoren wieder funktionieren werde ich da noch ein wenig testen.
> 
> @Gurdi
> Im Winter waren es 16500 Punkte, je wärmer der Raum, desto mehr Punkte verliere ich.
> ...


Höher als 1900 macht mein IF auch nicht, ich hab generell nen Krüppel erwischt.


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. Juli 2021)

Dafür bei der 6800XT ein goldenes Händchen gehabt, gleicht sich alles wieder aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, Sensoren funktionieren nun auch wieder. 

Wenn ich mir so die Review Benchmarks anschaue... Hut ab AMD, Hut ab!


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2021)

Im Gegensatz zu HAGS skaliert der Treiber nun durchweg.....
6% Mehrleistung im TS Extrem sind schon ne Hausnummer für ne Treiberversion...








						I scored 10 343 in Time Spy Extreme
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platz 1 mal wieder im TS und TS Extrem für mich


----------



## flx23 (16. Juli 2021)

Wieviel Prozent hat denn AMD seit Release durch den Treiber rausgekitzelt? Hat da jemand eine Auswertung oder Vergleichswerte (oder Lust das mal auszutesten )


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Wieviel Prozent hat denn AMD seit Release durch den Treiber rausgekitzelt? Hat da jemand eine Auswertung oder Vergleichswerte (oder Lust das mal auszutesten )


Ich hab Archivdaten die könnte ich mal sauber abgleichen.
Aktuell sammel ich gerade Spenden für die Flutopfer und dann gehts ab auf die Baustelle, evtl. reiche ich das Sonntag nach.


----------



## big-maec (16. Juli 2021)

Prima zu lesen, das sich insgesamt was an der Performance getan hat. Im Release Note steht noch folgendes:

 F1® 2021 Bis zu 6 % Leistungssteigerung in F1® 2021 bei 4K Ultra High-Einstellungen mit aktiviertem Raytracing und bis zu 26 % Leistungssteigerung bei 1080p Ultra High-Einstellungen, Raytracing deaktiviert, mit Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 21.7.1 auf der 16 GB Radeon™ RX 6800XT Grafikkarte im Vergleich zur vorherigen Softwaretreiberversion 21.6.2.RS-389

Vielleicht hat ja einer die Simulation und hat Lust das mal zu testen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Juli 2021)

Allgemeine Frage, da ich jetzt seit 2016 wieder eine AMD Karte habe (RX6000):

Um die UV Anleitung im MPT nutzen zu können ...









						Der große Big Navi UV-Guide: Untervolten und Sparen mit dem MorePowerTool einfach erklärt | Praxis | igor´sLAB
					

Neues Jahr, neues Glück! Aufgrund diverser Nachfragen und großem Interesse am Thema habe ich hier für euch mal einen detaillierten UV-Guide zusammengestellt, da ich sowieso noch ein kleines…




					www.igorslab.de
				




muss ich erst diese Schritte zum BIOS editieren dürchführen?









						RED BIOS EDITOR und MorePowerTool für Polaris, Navi und Big Navi - MPT 1.3.18 | Update | Seite 2 | igor´sLAB
					

RED BIOS EDITOR und MorePowerTool - BIOS-Einträge anpassen, optimieren und noch stabiler übertakten, Navi,. Übertakten




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juli 2021)

Für UV brauchts erstmal eigentlich nur den Treiber; kein MPT und auch kein Red BIOS Editor


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Juli 2021)

Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass ich MPT brauche, wenn sich Big Navi z.B. maximal nur 0,9V gönnen darf. 

Aus Gurdi's Anleitung: https://www.igorslab.de/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/Power.png

Wenn ich im Treiber nur den Schieberegler von 1,15V nach links ziehe und den Wert verringere, können trotzdem die 1,15V anliegen. Und mein Ziel ist es, dass mit dem UV dauerhaft niedrigere Spannungen fahre.

So ähnlich, wie es bei Pacal oder Turing mit dem AF Curve Editor der Fall ist:

YouTube









						Turing-Undervolting: 15 % geringere Leistungsaufnahme und dennoch leichtes OC - Hardwareluxx
					

Wir haben mit den neuen Turing-Karten eine um 15 % geringere Leistungsaufnahme und dennoch ein leichtes OC erreicht.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Tekkla (16. Juli 2021)

Ich verstehe es nicht. Ich kann zocken wie ein Weltmeister - bis auf CIV6, denn das sorgt irgendwann im Lategame für einen instant Shutdown des Rechners. Jetzt wollte ich mal Firestrike testen und bekomme selben Effekt. Benchmark startet, und zwei Sekunden Später ist bis auf die RAM Beleuchtung die Kiste tot. Mit gleichen Einstellungen kann ich aber Timespy Ewigkeiten im Loop laufen lassen.  Hatte extra schon das SP11 750 Platinum gegen die 1000W  Version getauscht, aber geändert hat es nichts. Es ändert auch nichts, wenn ich alles auf Stock laufen lasse. Ich habe die GPU @ Stock, den 5900X @ Stock. Selbst den RAM habe ich schon auf 2133 runtergeschraubt, um Probleme mit XMP auszuschließen. Nix hat es gebracht.

Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Hat irgendwer noch 'ne Idee?


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juli 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass ich MPT brauche, wenn sich Big Navi z.B. maximal nur 0,9V gönnen darf.


Okay, mag sein, bei RDNA2 kann ich nicht mitreden  
Aber Erfahrung mit dem Treiber habe ich reichlich, und da habe ich aktuell 1070mV (statt 1150mV) eingestellt, und daran hält sich meine Grafikkarte auch  

Da muss dann @Gurdi doch noch mal ein Machtwort sprechen 



Tekkla schrieb:


> bis auf CIV6


Läuft bei mir auch nicht astrein, als einziges Game...
Woran es liegt weiß ich nicht, aber ich habe ein eigenes Civ 6 Profil mit einfach nur -50MHz Taktrate *beim VRAM* (1950Mhz statt 2000MHz @stock), und das läuft dann komischerweise mit meiner Kiste 
Alles andere interessiert das Game nicht, also mein UV und OC auf dem Polaris Chip, RAM OC, PBO;
aber beim VRAM ist es empfindlich.
Zumindest war es so bisher bei mir, letzter Test war mit der 21.5.1
Seit dem hab ich das Game nicht mehr angefasst.

PS: Sorry4OT wegen Polaris


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> [...] Aktuell sammel ich gerade Spenden für die Flutopfer [...]


Hammer. Solidarität Bruder! Hier (Heimerzheim) geht's ziemlich ab, Zustände wie im Krieg, jede Hilfe ist willkommen.


----------



## RX480 (16. Juli 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ist CLI
> Command line syntax:
> FidelityFX_CLI.exe [Options] <SrcFile1> <DstFile1> <SrcFile2> <DstFile2> ...


Danke, hat gefunzt!

Nochmal explizit das Bsp. für alle Interessierten:
.\FidelityFX_CLI.exe -Scale 3840 2160 -Mode EASU -FP16 .\test.png .\test1.png

Die exe und das Bild in das Verzeichnis packen, wo man mit der Commandline arbeiten möchte.

_Konnte mit dem Befehl sowohl von 1080p auf 2160p scalieren als auch von 1584p auf 2160p.
(quasi Performance und highQuality)_


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Juli 2021)

Also durch Igors Video zur 5700XT und dem MPT konnte ich ich jetzt die 900mV Core und 1000mV SOC bei der Karte umsetzen.
Beim Takt habe ich die voreingestellten Werte belassen:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gU4T2_WSaZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von den angepeilten 2100-2200 MHz Chiptakt bin ich aber weit entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Takt schwankt zwischen 1900-1950 MHz. Im Treiber wurden durch die MPT Änderung folgende Werte übernommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich hier den Takt auf 2200 MHz setze, läuft der Time Spy nicht mehr wie vorhin durch und schmiert nach ein paar Sekunden nach dem Start ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bedeutet, der Treiber erkennt automatisch, dass die Karte bei 900mV Core und 1000mV SOC nur 1900-1950 MHz mitmacht, stellt das automatisch ein und bei den entsprechenden Spannungswerten ist kein höheren Takt möglich?

Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit, die Speicherspannung zu senken?


----------



## RX480 (16. Juli 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bedeutet, der Treiber erkennt automatisch, dass die Karte bei 900mV Core und 1000mV SOC nur 1900-1950 MHz mitmacht, stellt das automatisch ein


Das wäre ja cool, wenns so einfach gänge!

_Speicherspannung kannst Du senken in FeatureControl --> bei MemScaling die Häkchen raus.
Aber dann net so dolle den Vram OCen!!! ...und evtl. nur StandardTiming benutzen_


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Juli 2021)

Die beiden Haken sind raus. Aber wo finde ich dann im MPT oder Treiber ein Eingabefeld, um die Speicherspannung zu senken? Der Speichertakt soll ja unverändert bei 2000 MHz bleiben.


----------



## RX480 (16. Juli 2021)

Die Memspannung bleibt dann unten in DPM 2 und wird net für DPM 3 erhöht. (DPM3  hat wohl 1,359V o.ä.)
in den Bsp. 1+2 bleibt damit trotz mehr Takt die Mem-Spannung gleich. (weniger stabil beim OCen!!!)

edit: Bsp. 3 war noch mit Häkchen drin = mehr MemSpannung


----------



## DerLachs (16. Juli 2021)

Mit dem neuen Treiber schaffe ich mit meiner 6800 knapp über 15400 Punkte beim Timespy graphics score und verbrauche nur ca. 195 Watt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Juli 2021)

@RX480

Danke für die Tipps. Bin zurück vom Testen und eine Sache geht mir noch gegen den Strich. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch eine falsche Erwartungshaltung.

Die Speicherspannung konnte ich jetzt noch Absenken.

Vorher: 1,356V bzw. 0,850V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher: 1,250V bzw. 0,675V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Beim Chiptakt bin ich aber unschlüssig, ob da nicht eigentlich mehr gehen sollte.

Der TimeSpy läuft in der Auflösung 2560x1440 bei 0,950V Core (effektiv nach HWinfo 0,925V) und 1,0 SOC mit effektiven 2036-2058MHz Chiptakt durch den Grafik Test 1 und 2. Im Treiber sind 2100 MHz vorgegeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei vorgegebenen 2150MHz und höher schmiert der Benchmark spätestens im Grafik Test 2 ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die Einstellungen im MPT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehen von den gesenkten Core, SOC und Speicherspannungen habe ich im MPT keine Werte verändert.

Oder ist in meinem Fall das Verhältnis aus Spannung und Takt eher üblich? Du erreichst nach deinen HWinfo Screenshots bei 0,98V Core 2450-2500MHz Chiptakt. Das ist gegenüber meinem Ergebnis bei +0,07V ein Taktplus von 400-450 MHz. 

Dann abschließend noch eine Sache zur PCIe Anbindung der GPU. HWinfo gibt mir hier 8.0 GT/s an, weil sie als PCIe 4.0 fähige GPU erkannt wird, aber mein Board nur PCIe3.0 bereitstellen kann. Bedeutet, die 6800XT ist mit PCIe 3.0 x16 / PCIe 4.0 x8 angebunden, wonach alles wie vorgeshen funktioniert. Soweit richtig?


----------



## RX480 (16. Juli 2021)

Du kannst net ne XT mit ner nonXT vgl, die haben ganz unterschiedliche Takt/Voltage-Kurven.
und
Mein Chip ist net ganz schlecht + idealer Treiber _(inoffizieller UWP, net so neu wie der 21.7.1)_

Du hast wohl noch ein altes MPT ?
Static Voltage gibts dann erst mit der 1.3.7beta falls man mal die Curve pimpen möchte.

Man kann für mehr Stabilität mal im WM den minTakt auf 1970 anheben und im MPT in FeatureControl
die Häkchen bei DS z.T. rausnehmen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Juli 2021)

OK, das mit den Unterschieden zwischen einer 6800 & 6800XT bei den Takt/Voltage-Kurven habe nicht bedacht.

Ja. ich habe noch das alte MPT v1.3.5. Das wird hier unter v1.3.7 Beta 1 noch als letzte stabile Version genannt.



> RDNA2: Alle Änderungen der Version 1.3.6 wurden mit implementiert, die Version 1.3.5 als stabile Version deklariert











						MorePowerTool (MPT) und Red BIOS Editor (RBE) Beta-Programm - MPT 1.3.8 Beta 1 (Debug Overrides and Throttler Control) | Seite 2 | igor´sLAB
					

Das MPT und der RBE werden immer komplexer und die Anzahl der weltweiten Nutzer steigt ständig. Genau da aber sind Registry-Eingriffe oder das Auslesen gewisser Parameter oft genug von sehr vielen…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Die Punkte mit der Beta Version schaue ich mir gleich noch an.


----------



## RX480 (16. Juli 2021)

Zusätzlich kannste mal noch die minGFX und minSOC -Spannung um 6mV anheben.
Später könnte man dann auch noch die Curve um 0,006250V anheben bei a+b+c.
_(bei Curve weiss ich allerdings net, obs tatsächlich wirkt ala Navi) _


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2021)

@Lios Nudin 
1. Ja MPT macht immer Sinn
2. Was genau möchtest du abschließend erreichen mit dem Setting?
3. Deine Karte taktet so "niedrig" weil es eine Art untere Taktschwelle gibt ab der alles instabil wird, das scheint einer Sache der P-States zu sein.Dasist auch der Grund warum ich bei meiner Karte aus dem UV Beispiel so einen Aufwand betrieben habe mit dem Setting, weil es gibt sonst mehr oder minder eine Untergrenze für"gewöhnliches" UV wenn man nicht den Takt absenken möchte.

Lösung: Die Spannung wieder etwas erhöhen, danach zusätzlich etwas undervolten über den Slider im Wattmann(nicht mehr als ein drittel der Skala!), bei Bedarf wenn gewünscht eine sinnvolle Powerlimitierung einziehen.

Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher wo der Wert bei der 6800Xt lag, ich meine es wäre 975m oder 925mv gewesen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Juli 2021)

2150 MHz im Treiber inklusive minTakt bei 1970 MHz, effektiv 2100 MHz und damit +50MHz war nicht stabil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Zusätzlich kannste mal noch die minGFX und minSOC -Spannung um 6mV anheben.


Dazu kommt dann gleich noch eine Rückmeldung. In zwei Wochen sollte auch der Wakü Block mit Backplate da sein, vielleicht fallen dann bei -15K weniger auch die 2200-2250 MHz .


----------



## RX480 (16. Juli 2021)

It´s so easy!

Sei net so verfressen und gehe mit dem maxTakt einfach schrittweise um 2...5...10..12MHz runter.
oder
Erstmal zur Kontrolle gleich auf 2075, um zu sehen obs mit der Spannung überhaupt Sinn macht.
ggf. mal auf 956mV erhöhen im MPT, ... kannst dann weiterhin im WM die 950 stehen lassen.

Hinzu kommt, das der neue Treiber einen Zacken schärfer ist als der alte 21.6.1, der sich easy OC/UVen liess.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> 2150 MHz im Treiber inklusive minTakt bei 1970 MHz, effektiv 2100 MHz und damit +50MHz war nicht stabil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf 975-985mv erhöhen, Danach via Slider die Kurve etwas weiter absenken.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Juli 2021)

Was ich vorhin noch fragen wollte: Was genau bewirkt das Zu- und Abschalten der einzelnen Punkte, die die aktuelle beta 1.3.7. ermöglicht? Das konnte ich an den HWinfo noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen(DS=off usw.):



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/amd-radeon-bignavi-rdna2-laberthread.577672/page-213#post-10802762
		


Ich glaube es wird langsam.
Spannung max im MPT von 950mV auf 1000mV erhöht, im Wattman auf 950mV belassen, 938mV nach HWinfo und 968mV im OSD TimeSpy, 2150 MHz im Benchmark waren erfolgreich. Die 2200MHz im Benchmark sind dann aber wieder nicht erfolgreich gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 2. Was genau möchtest du abschließend erreichen mit dem Setting?


Zuerst einmal den Umgang mit dem Treiber und dem MPT wenigsten ein Stück weit zu verstehen und langfristig ein möglichst stabiles UV+OC Setting zu finden, das ich nicht ständig für jedes neue Game anpassen muss.


----------



## RX480 (16. Juli 2021)

Du machst zu große Sprünge mit dem maxTakt!

_Wunder dauern etwas länger

DS= DeepSleep = runtertakten+runtervolten bei Auslastung<99%
mit DS=off kann schneller+sicherer wieder hochgetaktet werden _


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird langsam.
> Spannung max im MPT von 950mV auf 1000mV erhöht, im Wattman auf 950mV belassen, 938mV nach HWinfo und 968mV im OSD TimeSpy, 2150 MHz im Benchmark waren erfolgreich. Die 2200MHz im Benchmark sind dann aber wieder nicht erfolgreich gewesen.


Auf der Basis weiter ausloten, wenn ein niedriger Verbrauch gewünscht dann ein Powerlimit einziehen bei etwa 180- 230 Watt ASIC, danach kann du dann auch versuchen Takt deutlich zu erhöhen damit er das als Boostnutzt. Der TimeSpy stellt schon ein sehr hartes Szenario dar für die Karten,die wird in der Regel deutlich höher boosten.

Ich würde folgendes grob einstellen
2350Mhz Max, 2000 Min, 985mvMPT 940mv Wattman, Speicher übertakten so gut es geht(Clock vor Timings) Powerlimit 220Watt.


----------



## RX480 (17. Juli 2021)

Gurdi hat immer das Glück, das seine Chips mit eingezogenem Powerlimit sooo gut klarkommen.
Geht bei mir net stabil.

Ich muss mich daher immer mit kleinen Schritten an den tatsächlichen Verbrauch bei Spannung XYZ rantasten.
dito Takt


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gurdi hat immer das Glück, das seine Chips mit eingezogenem Powerlimit sooo gut klarkommen.
> Geht bei mir net stabil.
> 
> Ich muss mich daher immer mit kleinen Schritten an den tatsächlichen Verbrauch bei Spannung XYZ rantasten.
> dito Takt


Das ist schon nicht ganz einfach das auszuloten.


----------



## RX480 (17. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist schon nicht ganz einfach das auszuloten.


aber macht Spass, wenns endlich klappt

Der Weg ist das Ziel!


----------



## openSUSE (17. Juli 2021)

Noch ein Spiel mit AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution, interessant für die Pixel peeper 


Marvel’s Avengers V1.8.1 Patch Notes : 
...
14-07-2021 - Updated to build v1.8.1.8 with the following changes

We’ve added support for AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution. AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution has replaced Fidelity FX CAS which was previously supported by Marvel’s Avengers. If you had been using CAS before we recommend using FSR instead.


----------



## RX480 (17. Juli 2021)

@Duvar
Geht der Treiber+RadeonSoftware bei Dir mit HAGS ?

edit: Der Treiber ist jetzt auch bei MerolaC verfügbar.
aber
Irgendwas passt net mit der radeon software, also erstmal abwarten_.(scheint nur bei W10 zu sein)_


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Geht der Treiber+RadeonSoftware bei Dir mit HAGS ?


Unter WIN11 wird HAGS immer noch nicht angeboten. Allerdings ist der neue Treiber schneller als der vorherige und man hat da jetzt wohl keine Nachteile mehr.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2021)

Wenn jetzt noch HAGS drauf kommt geht der Lutz ab.
Meine Stichproben ergeben eine gute Skalierung mit dem aktuellen Treiber, vor allem UHD profitiert zu meiner Überraschung. Anscheinend  Änderungen an der HitRate des Caches würde ich mal vermuten.


----------



## RX480 (17. Juli 2021)

Da waren wohl alle Gamebenches mit dem Neuen?
die 
Du im LC-Thread gepostet hast?


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch HAGS drauf kommt geht der Lutz ab.


WIN11 hat mit den neuen Treibern auch zugelegt.  Auch ohne HAGS peformt AMD da jetzt super. Nur mit verifizierten Treibern ist halt aktuell nichts. Aber hauptsache das Ding rennt.








						I scored 16 317 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i9-7920X Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6800 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## zotac2012 (17. Juli 2021)

Also ich habe das mit dem MPT-Tool noch nicht wirklich verstanden, ich finde es auch nicht wirklich hilfreich, wenn als Beispiel eine RX 5700XT als Beisspiel bei Igors Lab herhalten muss und man selbst wie ich eine RX 6800XT hat.

Ich habe mir das MPT-Tool jetzt mal runtergeladen und auch die Werte aus dem Bios der RTX 6800XT ausgelesen, siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich dort jetzt die Voltage und z.B. das Powerlimit erhöhen, wenn ja,  was sind denn da die Grenzwerte??? Das Powerlimit ist doch im Radeon Treiber auf 15% begrenzt, was wäre denn da noch möglich? Wenn ich jetzt dann die Werte zum Beispiel bei der Voltage und dem Powerlimit erhöht habe, dann muss man mit dem Button Write SPPT bestätigen und dann über den Bios Editor das Bios File einpflegen?

Gibt es hier einen User der eine RX 6800XT hat und vielleicht mal ein paar Anhaltswerte nennen kann, wie man sich über dieses MPT-Tool rantastet und muss man dann im Radeon Treiber anders mit den Reglern umgehen?


----------



## RX480 (17. Juli 2021)

Die GFX - Spannung würde ich net runtersetzen, weil die Black ja Einiges abkann.(kühlen)
Du brauchst nur im Reiter Power+Voltage den Wert für GFX  Watt erhöhen.

Evtl. mal noch die SOC-max Spannung reduzieren auf 1100mV und den max SOC-Takt auf 1075..1080 im Frequency Reiter.


----------



## Dudelll (17. Juli 2021)

Werte erhöhen geht mit dem MPT und BigNavi nur begrenzt. Was geht ist Powerlimit und TDC erhöhen zb.

Dann einfach write mpt und Rechner neu starten, ist eine reine software Modifikation. BIOS Flashen musst du nicht bzw geht bei den Karten auch nicht wirklich.









						[Guide] - Navi 21 Max Overclocking Tutorial [6800 XT / 69X0 XT]
					

Wer wissen will, was die eigene Navi 21 Karte wirklich kann, aber nicht weiß, wie man das anstellt, der ist hier richtig. Ein Typischer Fall ist dieser: Karte gekauft und jetzt läuft die viel langsamer als bei den großen Jungs im Luxx Forum. Was tun?   Inhaltsverzeichnis 1. Time Spy: das (fast)...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## zotac2012 (17. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du brauchst nur im Reiter Power+Voltage den Wert für GFX  Watt erhöhen.
> Evtl. mal noch die SOC-max Spannung reduzieren auf 1100mV und den max SOC-Takt auf 1075..1080 im Frequency Reiter.


Also die GFX-Watt mal auf 1175 und die SOC-max Spannung auf 1100mV und dann mit dem Button Writte SPPT bestätigen und Windows neu starten.

Kann ich dann im Radeon Treiber ganz normal meine Einstellungen vornehmen wie vorher, oder ändert sich da etwas oder muss ich da etwas beachten?


----------



## RX480 (17. Juli 2021)

GFX Volt kannste net ändern! 1150mV ist fix
nur in der Mitte die Watt anheben bsp.weise von 255...285W auf 300...320W
(weiss net Was bei der Black drin steht)

Wattman funzt nach wie vor.


----------



## Dudelll (17. Juli 2021)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Also die GFX-Watt mal auf 1175 und die SOC-max Spannung auf 1100mV und dann mit dem Button Writte SPPT bestätigen und Windows neu starten.
> 
> Kann ich dann im Radeon Treiber ganz normal meine Einstellungen vornehmen wie vorher, oder ändert sich da etwas oder muss ich da etwas beachten?


Kannst anschließend den Treiber ganz normal nutzen, musst aber beachten das z Beispiel der Power Slider von dem geänderten PL ausgeht dann. Normal wären zb 250 + 15%, wenn du aber im mpt 350 einstellst und dann im wattman +15% dann packst du halt nochmal 15% von 350w oben drauf.


----------



## RX480 (17. Juli 2021)

Aber das Gute an PL+15 ist, das auch die TDC (Ampere) mit auf das Nötige angehoben werden.

Wer jetzt nur PL=0 verwendet und die Watt stark anhebt muss ggf.  auch die Ampere bei der TDC GFX anheben!


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2021)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Also ich habe das mit dem MPT-Tool noch nicht wirklich verstanden, ich finde es auch nicht wirklich hilfreich, wenn als Beispiel eine RX 5700XT als Beisspiel bei Igors Lab herhalten muss und man selbst wie ich eine RX 6800XT hat.
> 
> Ich habe mir das MPT-Tool jetzt mal runtergeladen und auch die Werte aus dem Bios der RTX 6800XT ausgelesen, siehe hier:
> 
> ...


Schau doch einfach in meinem Guide, da ist es anhand einer 6800 recht aufwendig aufgedröselt, auch wenn ich sicher alles nicht immer 100% verständlich erkläre.









						Der große Big Navi UV-Guide: Untervolten und Sparen mit dem MorePowerTool einfach erklärt | Praxis | igor´sLAB
					

Neues Jahr, neues Glück! Aufgrund diverser Nachfragen und großem Interesse am Thema habe ich hier für euch mal einen detaillierten UV-Guide zusammengestellt, da ich sowieso noch ein kleines…




					www.igorslab.de
				






RX480 schrieb:


> Da waren wohl alle Gamebenches mit dem Neuen?
> die
> Du im LC-Thread gepostet hast?


Paar Stichproben, ich warte auf die HAGS Sache für finale Runs, das ist ja derzeit so im Fluss da lohnt das nicht für mich bei meiner derzeit leider recht knappen Zeit


----------



## RX480 (18. Juli 2021)

hellm hat nachgelegt:
neue beta3

@Gurdi
Anscheinend hat die 6800nonXT nen niedrigeren fclk@default als die 6900. (_Im Anhang mein altes Setting)
(OCing-Potential ?)
Scheint aber net so easy zu sein, evtl. einfacher bei der Ref. ein 6900er nur per MPT zu loaden und anzupassen
ala DaHell.

1550-->1600 geht evtl., crashed zumindestens net gleich bei Gamestart (mit safe Setting, Vram off)_


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> hellm hat nachgelegt:
> neue beta3
> 
> @Gurdi
> ...


Vor allem interessant ist FDK, das dürfte der IF sein. Die 6800 mit 1940 wäre interessant. Kannst du das mal testen?


----------



## RX480 (18. Juli 2021)

Ging net einfach manuell durch. _Da ist evtl. ein load vom 6900er safer, weil auch die PPT dann anders ist mit Spannung vom IFC. 
(ala DaHell)_

aber 1550-->1600 scheint stabil zu sein (auch beim OCen)
_(dummerweise sind ja auch meine Spannungen im MPT komplett verstellt/optimiert, so daß auf die Schnelle nix
Definitives zu fclk 1940 gesagt werden kann)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (18. Juli 2021)

Hab grad mal IF 2000 getestet.
TSE lief durch (extra mal im 24/7 Modus getestet)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Müsste dann mal Game Benchmarks machen, aktuell kann ich nämlich keinen Unterschied zu "stock" IF Takt feststellen.

Jemand eine Idee welches Game da besonders "anfällig" für sein könnte?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Hab grad mal IF 2000 getestet.
> TSE lief durch (extra mal im 24/7 Modus getestet)
> 
> 
> ...


Kann auch bisher höhere Werte einstellen ohne Probleme, der TS skaliert jedoch kaum. Ich suche auch noch nach einer Anwendung wo das gut skaliert, ich hab im Moment FH4 und Borderlands 3 im Blick dafür.

Und noch was, JACKPOT

Vram Spannung auf 1,4 erhöht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Juli 2021)

1940 (MHz) ist genau das, was AMD für den Cache nennt:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...er-RTX-3090-Grafikkarten-Vergleich-1362845/2/

-> Ballert das hoch, das wird helfen. 

Nebenbei bemerkt, Desperados 3 wäre ein Fall, wo RDNA 2 unglaublich viel Leistung mit steigender Auflösung verliert. Wenn ihr glaubt, dass ein neuer Treiber an der Hitrate im Cache etwas dreht - oder um Cache-OC zu testen -, dann ist das wohl das beste Versuchskaninchen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## RX480 (18. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Und noch was, JACKPOT
> 
> Vram Spannung auf* 1,4 *erhöht


einfach per MPT = ist ja geil!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Juli 2021)

Das bringt aber in erster Linie mehr Verbrauch, solange das 8.600-MHz-Limit regiert. Hilft dabei das LC-BIOS?

MfG
Raff


----------



## RX480 (18. Juli 2021)

Das ermöglicht aber evtl. mehr Usern die Nutzung von *FT2@1,4V*, wow!

_RDNA2 hat viele schöne Stellschrauben.
Takt ist net Alles , .. gibt ja noch die Timings._


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das bringt aber in erster Linie mehr Verbrauch, solange das 8.600-MHz-Limit regiert. Hilft dabei das LC-BIOS?
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Ja dein LC Bios ändert die Vram Spannung. Es ist bei mir jedoch wie du vermutest kontraproduktiv, da es ASIC klaut und ich lediglich eine Timingstufe niedriger kommen auf den Vram damit, die Limitierung der Taktrate auf dem Mem bleibt leider, wie gehabt. Das könnte aber denen  helfen wo der Vram bisher nicht die maximale Taktrate geschafft hat.

Im Maxc OC sollte es aber ein paar Punkte bringen.


----------



## rumpeLson (18. Juli 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das bringt aber in erster Linie mehr Verbrauch, solange das 8.600-MHz-Limit regiert. Hilft dabei das LC-BIOS?
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Außer für die Fälle, in denen das Limit eben nicht erreicht werden kann. Bei meiner 6900 ist stabil irgendwo bei 2070 MHz Ende. 
Werde ich definitiv mal testen.


----------



## DaHell63 (18. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Scheint aber net so easy zu sein, evtl. einfacher bei der Ref. ein *6900er* nur per MPT zu loaden und anzupassen
> ala DaHell.


6800XT bitteschön .
Knapp 17900 macht die Kleine auch ohne 6800XT Bios und ohne MPT. Nur WM reicht.

Da die 18000 (nur mit WM und stock CPU) nicht fallen wollten, mußte das XT Bios her und wenns auch nur fürs Ego ist .
Ansonsten läuft die Karte im Alltag eh stock, da die Leistung auch so reicht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (18. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja dein LC Bios ändert die Vram Spannung.


hast Du jetzt das 6900erLC-Bios geflashed oder nur per MPT load drin?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Juli 2021)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Außer für die Fälle, in denen das Limit eben nicht erreicht werden kann. Bei meiner 6900 ist stabil irgendwo bei 2070 MHz Ende.
> Werde ich definitiv mal testen.


Das dürfte auch kleinere Fehler eindämmen, die eine erneute Anforderung der Daten bedingen, was bremst. Mit 1,4 Volt schafft dann wohl jede Karte das Firmware-Limit und es skaliert sauber. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> hast Du jetzt das 6900erLC-Bios geflashed oder nur per MPT load drin?


MPT reicht.

Mit dem IF komme ich derzeit nur bedingt weiter, ich hab auch leider keine solide Datenbasis vom neuen Treiber. Alles mal wieder zuviel des Guten auf einmal.

Auf den ersten Blick scheinen aber eher die Frametimes als die Fps generell zu proftieren.


----------



## RX480 (18. Juli 2021)

The big Winner könnte die kleine nonXT sein. Habs jetzt nochmal mit 10% mehr Fclk probiert, 
1550-->1705 = läuft.


@DaHell63
Vermutlich sind 6800xt und 6900 hinsichtlich fclk gleich/ähnlich hoch, so Das der Effekt auch schon mit dem 6800xt-Bios
da war.


----------



## rumpeLson (18. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> The big Winner könnte die kleine nonXT sein. Habs jetzt nochmal mit 10% mehr Fclk probiert,
> 1550-->1705 = läuft.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Kannst du denn Leistungsunterschiede ausmachen?


----------



## Darkearth27 (18. Juli 2021)

Hab dann nochmal ein wenig weiter getestet.

Im TSE mit 2100IF verliere ich dann wieder Punkte, 2000 fest eingestellt bislang das beste Ergebnis.
Wobei der Unterschied zu den 1940 kaum etwas ausmacht (Stock Wert)

2000IF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2100IF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (18. Juli 2021)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Nice! Kannst du denn Leistungsunterschiede ausmachen?


Mit der 6800@1705 (=1550+155) gibts zumindestens inGame keinen Perf.verlust wie bei Darkearth@2100(=+160).
Evtl. war sogar die CPU dadurch ruhiger@chill 57fps._ (alles mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, weil@HAGS)

Die schnellste 6800 ever nutzt übrigens die 6900er Settings per MPT load. (Schwarzbacke/Andybuc)
fclk=1940 und Vclk + Dclk entspr., ...wahrlich ein GoldenChip, seine PC Limited
... wenn der Kollege mal richtig schnellen 4000+ Ram hätte, dann ... (derzeit nur 3200CL1*8*)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (18. Juli 2021)

Gerade mal den 21.7.1 mit IF 2000 gegen den HAGS Treiber verglichen (ein hoch auf CX  )

21.7.1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HAGS Treiber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Comparison



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 0.2% sind nun sehr schön, dafür ein paar weniger max FPS.
Interessanter Weise, liefert der HAGS Treiber, durchweg eine 100% Auslastung (siehe blaue Linie -> GPU Load).


----------



## RX480 (18. Juli 2021)

Danke für den Vgl., da werde ich wohl 24/7 noch bei HAGS bleiben.
und
Gegen das DS mit mehr minTakt ankämpfen. _(die 0,2% lows)

edit:
Da ich jetzt den min fclk=1400 kenne, bin ich mal mit dem minTakt auf 1450 runter, ...=stabil _


----------



## DaHell63 (18. Juli 2021)

Gibt es eine neue  Version vom MPT?  Bei mir sieht das anders aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine neue  Version vom MPT?  Bei mir sieht das anders aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja neue Version


----------



## DaHell63 (18. Juli 2021)

Dann ist wohl meine 1.34 veraltet. Lad mal die Beta.


----------



## openSUSE (18. Juli 2021)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Außer für die Fälle, in denen das Limit eben nicht erreicht werden kann. Bei meiner 6900 ist stabil irgendwo bei 2070 MHz Ende.
> Werde ich definitiv mal testen.


Bei einigen Custom Modellen liegt auch messbar  weniger Spannung am VRam an als in der Firmware vorgesehen/AMD erlaubt (1350mV).  Und genau hier sollte der "Trick" auch helfen.

Wiederum andere kommen haargenau auf die 1350mV.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2021)

Mehr als 1700 schafft Raketenjonny leider auch nicht.
Aber der neue Treiber skaliert auch hier wunderbar. Plus 600 Punkte








						I scored 13 810 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## LordEliteX (18. Juli 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Bei einigen Custom Modellen liegt auch messbar  weniger Spannung am VRam an als in der Firmware vorgesehen/AMD erlaubt (1350mV).  Und genau hier sollte der "Trick" auch helfen.
> 
> Wiederum andere kommen haargenau auf die 1350mV.


Gut zu wissen. Werde ich auch mal testen. Bei 2040 ist bei mir Schluss, da bekomm ich weniger Punkte und ab 2100 läuft der Benchmark auch nicht mehr durch.


----------



## RX480 (18. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mehr als 1700 schafft Raketenjonny leider auch nicht.
> Aber der neue Treiber skaliert auch hier wunderbar. Plus 600 Punkte


mit 165W asic ?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> mit 165W asic ?


Ja immer, ich nutze keine anderen Profile mit der Karte, das mach ich nur im Main, am HTPC wäre das alles zu unpraktisch, Zudem auch von der Kühlung her kritisch. Der arme Raketenjonny wurde zu einem Leben mit Verzicht gezwungen


----------



## RX480 (18. Juli 2021)

@rumpeLson
Für Dich als alter MemoryTweaker, mit Sinn für Feinheiten, mal das komplette Setting zur Info...SOC1055+fclk1705
_(eigentlich sind fast alle relevanten Werte im MPT aufs Sommersetting optimiert, net gerade wenige Änderungen)_

*edit: *_Habe mal verglichen was OPTIMIERT mit chill 57fps ggü. nem ungebremsten maxed Review ausmacht.
optimiert@chill = *190W* CPU+GPU (SMAA+Custom-Optimierung)
Review ungebremst = *392W* CPU+GPU (TAA + Highest)

Da bin ich mit meinem 24/7 ganz zufrieden, .. der Sommer kann kommen!
(maxed Gamesettings sind absolut sinnlos)_


----------



## elmobank (18. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> MPT reicht.
> 
> Mit dem IF komme ich derzeit nur bedingt weiter, ich hab auch leider keine solide Datenbasis vom neuen Treiber. Alles mal wieder zuviel des Guten auf einmal.
> 
> Auf den ersten Blick scheinen aber eher die Frametimes als die Fps generell zu proftieren.


Interessante Sache...

Wollte das gerade mal auch mit meiner RX6900XT testen mit dem LC Bios, der VRam klappt, aber meine GPU taktet dann nur noch bei 500MHz.

Habe ich da noch eine Einstellung übersehen?
Verwende das MPT Beta und den aktuellen Treiber vom 15.07.


----------



## coldastop (18. Juli 2021)

So ist das immer wenn man ein XTXH BIOS auf seine XTX Karte lädt.


----------



## Darkearth27 (18. Juli 2021)

Du musst die max Werte für Speicher und GPU Takt eingeben, sowie die max Spannung der GPU (entsprechend deiner normalen xtx) dann sollte es klappen.

Nachtrag:
Falls die Lüfter Steuerung nicht klappt, dann mit der Zero rpm Funktion die Lüfter auf einen festen Wert setzen.

Ich habe die auf 99% gestellt (eben wegen Max OC Test) und Start bei 30 Grad, sowie Stop bei 0 Grad.

Die LC hat ja leider eine andere Steuerung. Bislang hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden wie ich das ändern kann.


----------



## RX480 (18. Juli 2021)

Evtl. mal von Fast Timing auf Standard Timing wechseln und im Overdrive net vergessen FT2 verfügbar zu machen.
_(trotzdem im WM nur ST oder FT verwenden)_

Es fehlt halt momentan ne Tabelle, wie die Timings bei der XTXH-LC springen.
Weiss jetzt net Was genau Gurdi gemeint hat, als Er sagte, das Er bei seiner XT das Timing ändern musste.
in DPM 3 ? _(Er hatte glaube mal schon 1075 drin stehen und ist evtl auf 1000 zurück.)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (18. Juli 2021)

@Duvar
Du als Sparfuchs solltest den Treiber eventuell auch mal installieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



200w Profil von mir, mit 2000IF Takt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (18. Juli 2021)

Kannst Du bitte mal spassenshalber den SOC auf 2000/1940 x 1200 = 1237 setzen.


----------



## Darkearth27 (18. Juli 2021)

SoC auf 1200
FCLK Boost 1940? 
Oder min Max 1200 1940 und Boost auf 1237? 
Ich verstehe nämlich deine Rechnung irgendwie nicht


----------



## RX480 (19. Juli 2021)

Es wäre sinnvoll den SOC-takt im selben Maße wie den fclk anzuheben, damit der SOC net bremst.
fclk 1940-->2000
SOC 1200-->1237

War nur ein Versuch bei redF:




__





						News - Neue Beta-Versionen des MorePowerTools(MPT) und Red BIOS Editors – BIOS Unlock für RDNA und alle Frequenzen für RDNA2-Karten!
					

Probier halt mal die Kombi 1990 mit 1231 und berichte dann bitte.




					www.igorslab.de
				




habs bei mir analog für die nonXT mit
fclk 1705
soc 1055


----------



## Darkearth27 (19. Juli 2021)

Ja hab ich mir dann gedacht und es eingestellt, timespy läuft auch schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar etwas langsamer geworden, ggf müsste ich dann die SoC Spannung wieder etwas anheben.

Übrigens, falls man den Rechner nicht immer neu starten möchte hilft diese kleine Exe (ist aus CRU)
*Restart64.exe* _einfach nach den Änderungen die man im MPT gemacht hat ausführen, dann werden die direkt übernommen._


----------



## RX480 (19. Juli 2021)

Durch das komische bad Run + good Run Problem ist die Lage schwer einzuschätzen.
Weiss auch net warum nur Einige betroffen sind, manche Luxxer machen sich dann Umstände, um unkorrektes Verhalten auszubügeln.


----------



## Darkearth27 (19. Juli 2021)

Mehr SoC Voltage macht es jedenfalls nicht besser.

Ich werde da mal weiter testen, denn mit max 233w (Boardpower) 19600 Punkte ist schon ok.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Juli 2021)

Mich würden ja mal Werte analog zur 6800XT interessieren.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2021)

elmobank schrieb:


> Habe ich da noch eine Einstellung übersehen?


Vram muss runter gestellt werden


RX480 schrieb:


> (Er hatte glaube mal schon 1075 drin stehen und ist evtl auf 1000 zurück.)


Ja exakt, ich schaffe aber nur eine Timinstufe weniger.


Xaphyr schrieb:


> Mich würden ja mal Werte analog zur 6800XT interessieren.


Bin noch am testen.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Juli 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Bitte achten Sie auf eine gleichmäßige Auslastung der 12V-Leitungen 12V3 und 12V4: ■ Verwenden Sie PCIe 1 und PCIe 3, wenn Sie zwei PCIe-Kabel verwenden ■ Verwenden Sie PCIe 2, wenn Sie nur ein PCIe-Kabel verwenden





Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht. Ich kann zocken wie ein Weltmeister - bis auf CIV6, denn das sorgt irgendwann im Lategame für einen instant Shutdown des Rechners. Jetzt wollte ich mal Firestrike testen und bekomme selben Effekt. Benchmark startet, und zwei Sekunden Später ist bis auf die RAM Beleuchtung die Kiste tot. Mit gleichen Einstellungen kann ich aber Timespy Ewigkeiten im Loop laufen lassen.  Hatte extra schon das SP11 750 Platinum gegen die 1000W  Version getauscht, aber geändert hat es nichts. Es ändert auch nichts, wenn ich alles auf Stock laufen lasse. Ich habe die GPU @ Stock, den 5900X @ Stock. Selbst den RAM habe ich schon auf 2133 runtergeschraubt, um Probleme mit XMP auszuschließen. Nix hat es gebracht.
> 
> Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Hat irgendwer noch 'ne Idee?


Wenn man seine eigenen Tipps unbewusst ignoriert, dann ist das schon irgendwie Mist. Und wenn man sie befolgt, dann läuft auch der TS durch. Nur CIV6 habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. Juli 2021)

Ich gucke aktuell bei meiner 6900 XT auch ob ich ggf. doch noch etwas niedriger komme mit der Spannung.

"Früher" bin ich nicht tiefer gegangen, weil ich den TimeSpy nicht Stabil bekommen habe. Und der will auch nach wie vor auf Teufel komm raus nicht... Alle anderen Tests gehen dann aber wieder. Ich gehe entsprechend bei mir eher davon aus, dass der TS irgendwie was hat. FireStrike, Port Royale, Heaven, Valley, Superposition laufen alle durch, egal mit was für Settings  ich das Ding abwerfe. Nur der GPU Test 2 bei TS will nicht.

Aktuell fuddel ich mit
max. 2650 MHZ
min. 500 MHz
Voltage: 1080 mV
max. Voltage per MPT auf 1120 begrenzt (was er nicht nimmt, er stellt immer 1118 ein, egal)
SoC auf 1050 mV

Damit hab ich bis jetzt noch keine Abstürze (in Games und anderen Benches) gehabt und es läuft soweit einwandfrei.
VRAM lass ich erstmal auf 2120 + FT.

In Cyberpunk habe ich dann nen Extra-Profil angelegt, der den Min-Takt auf 2,45 GHz anhebt. Damit bin ich dann Ingame idR bei ~2,4 GHz.

Kühler ist komplett Stock, lediglich die Lüfterkurve ist minimal angepasst. HotSpot ist damit so bei max. ~95-96°C (auch wo es letztens so warm war).


----------



## RX480 (19. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mehr als 1700 schafft Raketenjonny leider auch nicht.


zum Fclk Boost:
_nachdem Gestern redF seinen Boost um ca. 50MHz mehr als den max Fclk angehoben hat, habe ich heute früh
auch mal den Boost auf 1600 angehoben (soooo mutig wie Darkearth mit Boost=Max war ich net, ... net 24/7 sparsam?)
Den zug. GPU minTakt dann auf 1650 gesetzt, um sicher Drüber zu bleiben inGame, wg. DS._


----------



## Darkearth27 (19. Juli 2021)

Ich hab grad mal Port Royal mit dem 200w Profil durch gejagt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine ahnung ob das ok ist, aber ich finde es "ok".
Nehme ich nun noch max 30w für den Rest dazu bin ich also mit 230w Board Power bei 9210 Punkten. 
Nicht die Welt, aber schlecht scheint es auch nicht zu sein.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> zum Fclk Boost:
> _nachdem Gestern redF seinen Boost um ca. 50MHz mehr als den max Fclk angehoben hat, habe ich heute früh
> auch mal den Boost auf 1600 angehoben (soooo mutig wie Darkearth mit Boost=Max war ich net, ... net 24/7 sparsam?)
> Den zug. GPU minTakt dann auf 1650 gesetzt, um sicher Drüber zu bleiben inGame, wg. DS._


So aus meinen ersten Tests würde ich sagen,das eine behutsames anheben sinnvoller ist als das maximal mögliche,anscheinend gibt es auch hier einen gewissen parasitären Effekt, ergo der Mehrwert der Beschleunigung wird schnell vom zusätzlichen Energiebedarf aufgefressen.

Ich untersuche das derzeit noch, interessant könnte auch durchaus ein Untertakten des IF sein bei einer Xt/6900.

@HairforceOne Du kannstmal versuchen den DCLK und VCLK um jeweils 20-40Mhz anzuheben,das sollte stabilisierend wirken,insbesondere wenn es dich immer zu Beginn des TS2 raus haut.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @HairforceOne Du kannstmal versuchen den DCLK und VCLK um jeweils 20-40Mhz anzuheben,das sollte stabilisierend wirken,insbesondere wenn es dich immer zu Beginn des TS2 raus haut.



Schau ich mir heute Abend mal an.
Einfach die max. Werte verändern und die Min-Werte so lassen vermute ich? Danke für den Tipp! 

Dann probiere ich heute Abend mal aus. - Und danke für den Tipp mit CRU @Darkearth27 dann spart man sich den Reboot. 


Ich hab meine Karte auch endlich dazu überredet auf dem Desktop in den Idle zu gehen beim VRAM (UWQHD 144 + WQHD 60). Musste dafür nicht einmal was an der Karte verändern, sondern an den Bildschirmen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Einfach die max. Werte verändern und die Min-Werte so lassen vermute ich?


Ja nur Max rauf.


----------



## RX480 (19. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So aus meinen ersten Tests würde ich sagen,das eine behutsames anheben sinnvoller ist als das maximal mögliche...
> ... versuchen den DCLK und VCLK um jeweils 20-40Mhz anzuheben


habe ich auch gleich mal übernommen für die nonXT
Vclk   1366 -->1400
Dclk  1195 -->1225

_Beide unterschiedlich angehoben ala lowrider (?)
(ist momentan gar net so einfach, genau passende Angaben zu finden, um net ausversehen nen komischen Takt 
einzustellen) _

Deine Befürchtung, das etwas mehr Watts fliessen, kann stimmen!
_Früher hatte ich mal ca. 224W und jetzt nutzt Er das PL besser aus = 229,4W bei dem SilentBios.
Muss man bei Gelegenheit mal richtig mitloggen, um zu sehen obs nur ein Spike ist._

Spike kann positiv sein als stabilisierende Maßnahme, wo dann net gleich der Arbitrator eingreifen muss
und runtertakten.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2021)

Immo hilft nur Try & Error


----------



## RX480 (19. Juli 2021)

Ums mit Hornbach zu sagen: "Es gibt immer Was zu tun!"

Ich schreibs immer gerne hier im Thread, weil Du mit Jonny ähnlich unterwegs bist.
Und sicher auch etwas Rückmeldung brauchst, ob und wie Deine Idee wirkt.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ums mit Hornbach zu sagen: "Es gibt immer Was zu tun!"
> 
> Ich schreibs immer gerne hier im Thread, weil Du mit Jonny ähnlich unterwegs bist.
> Und sicher auch etwas Rückmeldung brauchst, ob und wie Deine Idee wirkt.


Ja das hilft mir in der Tat, da ich am HTPC auch nicht so viel Zeit zum tweaken investieren kann.


----------



## drstoecker (19. Juli 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Schau ich mir heute Abend mal an.
> Einfach die max. Werte verändern und die Min-Werte so lassen vermute ich? Danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Dann probiere ich heute Abend mal aus. - Und danke für den Tipp mit CRU @Darkearth27 dann spart man sich den Reboot.
> ...


Was hast du an den Bildschirmen umgestellt?


----------



## HairforceOne (19. Juli 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Was hast du an den Bildschirmen umgestellt?



Der "normale" CRU Trick funktionierte nicht. - Also mit dem Anpassen vom Blanking. Bzw. scheint der nur einen Teil von dem eigentlichen Problem zu lösen.

Anscheinend ist mit ein Grund, warum dieses Idle-Problem nach wie vor so extrem vorhanden ist (egal ob Nvidia oder AMD), dass die Monitorhersteller sich nen Schei*dreck für die VESA-Standards (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinated_Video_Timings) bei den Pixelclocks und den Blanking-Einstellungen interessieren und da lustig dran rumschrauben. Die Grafikkarten "erwarten" aber die Standards und gehen dann in eine Art "Fallback"

Was ich also in CRU gemacht habe:
-> Die entsprechende Auflösung in CRU aufgerufen
-> Oben wo "Manuell" steht in der Dropdownauswahlliste "CVT-Standard" ausgewählt (bei meinem UWQHD musste ich CVT-RB wählen)
-> Mit Ok bestätigen

Done. - Das gleiche noch mit dem zweiten Bildschirm gemacht und seitdem taktet meine Karte sauber in den Idle.

Man muss da etwas gucken und schauen was dann so geht. - Wenn bei meinem UWQHD CVT-Standard auswähle kriege ich kein Bild mehr, deswegen immer erst nur den einen, dann den anderen Monitor ausprobieren, ansonsten guckt man in die Röhre (oder in den TFT  )

Falsch eingestellt konnte ich z. B. bei meinem Zweitmonitor nur 6bit auswählen. Mittlerweile gehen dort wieder 8bit.

Mit UWQHD, 144 HZ, 10 bit + WQHD, 60 HZ, 8 bit taktet mein VRAM jetzt aber sauber runter und auf dem Desktop verbraucht die Karte nur noch ~10 Watt, statt vorher ~40.

Sobald ich den Zweitmonitor >60 Hz stelle tackert sich der VRAM aber sofort wieder fest. Aber auf dem Zweiten Monitor läuft eh nur Discord, HWiNFO und mal nen Stream, da brauch ich keine 144 Hz. Ich vermute bei UWQHD 144 + WQHD 144 gehen auch auf dem Desktop einfach etwas zu viele Daten über die Karte und die gehrt auch dort "auf nummer Sicher" und taktet entsprechend hoch.


EDIT:
So ganz sitze ich bei der CVT Geschichte nicht drin, was das am Ende "sonst" noch alles macht. - Ich habe bei mir aber soweit keine Probleme wenn ich den Wert verändere und von "manuell" auf CVT/CVT-RB umstelle (es verändert sich auch kaum Werte in der CRU Übersicht).

Das Bild flackert nicht, keine Blackscreens, Freesync läuft weiterhin, 4:4:4 Farbdarstellung ist weiterhin möglich, usw.


----------



## zotac2012 (19. Juli 2021)

Also ich habe jetzt ja auch ein bisschen mit meiner RX 6800XT und dem MPT-Tool getestet und mein Fazit ist, es bringt bei meiner Grafikkarte in keinem Szenario einen Vorteil.  Meist sind die Ergebnisse schlechter, als wenn ich die vorgegebenen Werte über den Radeon Treiber ändere. 

Meine Grafikkarte mag vor allem keine hohen Spannungen, da werden die Ergebnisse immer deutlich schlechter. Im Time Spy Benchmark war mein bestes Ergebnis bisher 20.650 Grafikpunkte [mit rBar On!]. Einstellungen im Treiber waren  max. Frequenz 2550 MHz  / Voltage 1050 mV / Vram Tuning 2100 MHz schnelle Timings / PL 15 %.

Bei diesen Werten zieht die RX 6800XT im Spitzenwert genau  1,131 Volt und verbraucht 292 Watt!


----------



## RX480 (19. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja das hilft mir in der Tat, da ich am HTPC auch nicht so viel Zeit zum tweaken investieren kann.


Ich hab jetzt mal den Verbrauch mitgeloggt. (x)

Die GFX-Spannung selbst ändert sich net. --> MPT 224W lass ich erst mal

für IF-Cache +SOC+VramOC nehme ich jetzt *zusätzlich* PL+4..+5
Vram 2000ST mit PL+4
Vram 2112ST mit PL+5
_(mit StandardTiming reicht MemScaling=off ---> Vmem=1,26xV)_

(x) Er konnte sogar übers eingestellte PL hinaus spiken!?
_(der Stresstest war noch mit PL+3)_

*edit:* mal heute noch max SOC von 975 auf 956mV gesenkt_ (Bild 2 dann schon mit PL+5)
Das PL wir dann net mehr überschritten und die GFX bekommt ca. 80% vom Kuchen= nice! _


----------



## JSXShadow (19. Juli 2021)

Moin Leute, ist schon ne Weile her. Sagtmal, habt ihr schon Windows 11 getestet? Ich krieg ums verrecken meine alten Settings nicht hin. Wenn der Treiber sich nicht 24/7 aufhängt, dann taktet die Karte wild, weit unter dem normalen Takt, hin und her. Echt nervig. Auch die neueste Beta vom MPT hilft nicht 

Edit: Ein richtiger KEKW-Moment..glaubt es mir oder nicht. Ich hab HWInfo geupdated und nun hab ich wieder normalen Takt UND Performance. Der hat nicht nur den Takt falsch eingestellt, nope..auch die Performance hat gelitten..wtf...

Edit2: oder auch nicht..das ist ja wie Radeon VII zum Start🤣🤣🤣 mit meinen alten Settings werde ich nun auf 100W begrenzt und sitze bei 50 FPS im TimeSpy..anstelle 150.. crazy.


----------



## RX480 (19. Juli 2021)

Nehm halt derweilen den 21.7.1 auch für W11.

DaHell hat damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
_Der 21.7.1 enthält vermutlich nen Fix gegen ungewolltes DeepSleep@W10energy(kb)._


----------



## JSXShadow (19. Juli 2021)

Windowd Update versucht auch ständig nen Treiber zu installieren, obwohl ich natürlich den neuesten drauf hab, also 21.7.1. . Hab das geupdate mal unterbunden und jag gerade nochmal DDU drüber, vlt bringt es ja was😁


----------



## ApolloX30 (19. Juli 2021)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte mag vor allem keine hohen Spannungen


Kannst *hier* mal versuchen, abzukupfern - meine mag im WM auch keine hohen Spannungen.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Juli 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Windowd Update versucht auch ständig nen Treiber zu installieren, obwohl ich natürlich den neuesten drauf hab, also 21.7.1. . Hab das geupdate mal unterbunden und jag gerade nochmal DDU drüber, vlt bringt es ja was😁


Alles probiert. Hilft nix mit dem Unterbinden. Da hilft nur im Device Manager den vorherigen Treiber zu wählen.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. Juli 2021)

Nope. Keine Chance. Die Karte taktrt fröhlich weiter nach unten und die TDP kommt nicht über 100W..verrückt. Freue mich natürlich, falls noch wer eine Idee hat. Das ist mir so noch nicht untergekommen😱


----------



## Tekkla (19. Juli 2021)

Hatte das mit dem 30er Treiber, der mit Win11 daherkommt. Timespy mit nur 50% Auslastung der GPU. Habe den Treiber zuerst per DDU entfernt und dann den 21.7.1 installiert. Heute kam dann wieder der 30er per Zwangswindowsupdate. Und da habe ich einfach im Gerätemanager auf den vorherigen Treiber gewechselt.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. Juli 2021)

Ich hab dwn 27.20.22017.1004 drauf. Das Problem ist aber nach wie vor das gleiche. Sogar @Stock taktet die GPU nach unten wie verrückt. Bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende😔


----------



## RX480 (19. Juli 2021)

Energieoption Höchstleistung?

Wenn der 21.7.1 und Energieoption net hilft, würde ich auf W10 zurück gehen.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. Juli 2021)

Alles auf Maximum. Kein Setting, was irgendwie die Leistung beschneidet..aber ich sehe gerade..im Port Royal taktet die Karte normal..nur im TS nicht...jetzt bin ich endgültig verwirrt.


----------



## RX480 (19. Juli 2021)

Da hast Du die Lösung!

TS ist ne verbuggte Kacke.   TSE läuft garantiert normal.
Wenn irgendwas mit den Threads für die CPU net stimmt gibts immer bad Runs mit ner saumäßigen Auslastung
der GPU. TS+W10 stimmen sich normalerweise über die Corenutzung ab.
Habe auch schon mal wg. dem Quark bei UL/.../bin alle dlls rauskopiert  in bin gelöscht und wieder reinkopiert.
Manche setzen auch MPT zurück und neu.


----------



## JSXShadow (19. Juli 2021)

Ich kollabier gleich🤣🤣🤣 genau das wars..TS.. fug. TSE, PR und FS laufen alle normal...3DMark, gebt ihr mir meine 2 Stunden wieder, bitte danke


----------



## RX480 (19. Juli 2021)

mach mal lieber in der Zeit die Sig kleiner


----------



## DerLachs (20. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mehr als 1700 schafft Raketenjonny leider auch nicht.
> Aber der neue Treiber skaliert auch hier wunderbar. Plus 600 Punkte
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du bitte mal deine Settings im Wattman und MPT teilen? Ich habe einen ähnlich guten Chip mit 165W Asic und würde gerne mal vergleichen.


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

Er hat wohl im MPT die GFX bei 975mV gecapped.
Im WM erstaunliche 2550@893...896 mV oder so!

Glaube net, das jemand Anderes sowas mit 165W cap stabil bekommt.
_Da brauchts nen Golden Chip._


----------



## cloudconnected (20. Juli 2021)

Schon irgendwer UWQHD 144Hz + 4k 60 Hz mit heruntertakteten GPU RAM zum laufen gebracht?


----------



## cyco (20. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da hast Du die Lösung!


Gerry, rvollert hier aus den anderen Foren.

Fällt Dir da nicht etwas auf? Es ist wieder eine XFX, die diesen Fehler zeigt. Dertourist im CB-Forum hat genau die gleichen Probleme. Ich denke nicht, dass das an TS liegt, sondern an der Karte oder deren Einstellungen.


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

Denkste wirklich, Das wäre XFX spezifisch?
Klar, Holzmann@XFX vom Luxx ist das Paradebeispiel für das bad Run - Problem.
aber
KaerMorhen hatte auch schon mit der 6900ref ähnliches Glück.
und
Es gibt etliche Luxxer die net konstant sind._ (müsste man wirklich immer mal notieren, Wer gerade net
so gut zurecht kommt, ...leider wirds net Jeder umgehend im Thread schreiben sondern eher nur von
den lucky Runs berichten, der Eitelkeit wegen und sooo)_
und
Einer, der nur bad Runs hätte und zum Glück stabil durchkommt ...denkt halt Er hätte nen schlechten Chip,
obwohls an Was ganz Anderem liegt.(x)

eigentlich müsste man Grakas mit ähnlichen Einstellungen zusätzlich im TSE vgl.
um herauszufinden, obs tatsächlich ein schlechter Chip ist

(x) Mantiz mit der TOXIC müsste reineweg vom Takt viel weiter vorn in der Liste sein!?


----------



## cyco (20. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Denkste wirklich, Das wäre XFX spezifisch?


Weiss nicht auch nicht, aber 2 XFX mit total identischem Problem finde ich schon merkwürdig. Kann aber auch Zufall sein. 

Die bad runs von Holzi und auch bei mir haben sich gelegt, seitdem Holzi seine Methode mit MPT rausgefunden hat. Einmal ein Delete der MPT-Einstellungen, dann Treiber neustarten. Dann MPT-Einstellungen laden und noch mal Treiber neustarten. Damit sind die bad runs passe und die Ergebnisse gut reproduzierbar. Ich habe es gerade geschafft mit meiner 6900 Ref auf 22.500 Punkte zu kommen bei Luftkühlung. Dem neuen Treiber sei Dank.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2021)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal deine Settings im Wattman und MPT teilen? Ich habe einen ähnlich guten Chip mit 165W Asic und würde gerne mal vergleichen.


Klyr, wenn ich nächstes mal am HTPC bin füge ich die bei,wollte da sowieso noch etwas mit dem IF rum spielen.


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

cyco schrieb:


> Einmal ein Delete der MPT-Einstellungen, dann Treiber neustarten. Dann MPT-Einstellungen laden und noch mal Treiber neustarten. Damit sind die bad runs passe und die Ergebnisse gut reproduzierbar.


Das ist doch aber ein total merkwürdiges Ereignis, wenn solche Tricks nur für TS erforderlich sind!?
... als ob bei der Abfrage der Systemdaten durch 3dMark irgendwas schief geht
und
W10+Treiber dann net mehr korrekte Infos zur PPT aus der Reg bekommen und/oder die CPU net richtig
gethreaded wird.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Hab nun gestern den ganzen Tag mit dem if gespielt. 2000/2000 und Boost 2000 lief durchgängig stabil. 1900/2000 2000 ebenfalls.

Stelle ich aber mehr als 2000 ein wirds instabil, ab 2075 gabs dann auch Probleme mit Videos schauen.

SoC voltage hatte leichte Auswirkung auf die Stabilität, aber es ist wie bei den CPUs wohl sehr unterschiedlich wie viel da geht.

Setze ich die soc voltage zu niedrig an ist es instabil, zuviel und ich knabber mir wieder was vom Power budget ab, muss man also auf sein setting wieder alles einstellen.

Besonders bei UV mit UC bringt das aber recht viel, besonders die 0.2% werden wesentlich besser. (Wie beim RAM OC mit IF clock)

@RX480
Diese Bad Run Geschichten können durch CPU Last im Hintergrund verursacht werden., wenn man ein Bad run hat und den via ESC Taste abbricht und nicht auf das Ergebnis wartet, dann läuft ein System Dienst unendlich lange weiter, oder nach Reset via restart exe kann ein AMD Dienst ebenfalls unendlich lange geladen werden. Da eventuell mal drauf achten.


----------



## cyco (20. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Diese Bad Run Geschichten können durch CPU Last im Hintergrund verursacht werden., wenn man ein Bad run hat und den via ESC Taste abbricht und nicht auf das Ergebnis wartet, dann läuft ein System Dienst unendlich lange weiter, oder nach Reset via restart exe kann ein AMD Dienst ebenfalls unendlich lange geladen werden. Da eventuell mal drauf achten.


Da muss ich mal drauf achten. Hatte es mehrfach, dass ein Radeon Host Service mit hoher Systemauslastung lief und auch nach dem Zurückstellen des Treibers auf Stock weiter lief und verhindert hat, dass das die CPU wieder runtergetaktet hat. Könnte gut sein, dass das in Verbindung mit Errors oder manuellen Abbrüchen in TS in Verbindung steht.


RX480 schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber ein total merkwürdiges Ereignis, wenn solche Tricks nur für TS erforderlich sind!?


Für gute Scores in TS sind viele Tricks nötig. Wir nehmen alles was es mehr Punkte bringt.


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

cyco schrieb:


> Für gute Scores in TS sind viele Tricks nötig. Wir nehmen alles was es mehr Punkte bringt.


Über +/- 50points rede ich gar net, das ist eh Geduldsfrage beim Optimieren.

Aber solche Sprünge wie bei KaerMorhen mit seinem PL+15 on/off-Trick = gleichmal
mehrere hundert Points sind schon merkwürdig.
Das Er dazwischen ne große Pause gemacht hat, spricht für die Theorie vom laufenden Dienst,
der erstmal sein Ende finden musste, bevor der gute Run dann ging.= *Guter Hinweis von Darkearth*

Danke!

btw.
Welche AMD-Dienste lassen sich denn fürs Benchen noch deaktivieren?


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Was auch sein kann ist, dass die Hotspot temp einfach den Max hinterlegten Wert erreicht hat. Das LC BIOS hat eine niedrigere Max Temp hinterlegt als z.B. die normale ref. Da ist zwar immer noch Spielraum vor der Abschaltung, aber zu lange zu nah an der Max Temp und es wird erst ein downforce versucht und wenn das immer noch nicht klappt gibt es ein Treiber Crash, welcher dann die Probleme mit den Diensten auslösen kann.

Habe da gestern beim Testen mal drauf geachtet und das LC BIOS hat 10grad weniger Max Hotspot Temp hinterlegt (laut hwinfo).

@RX480

Ich nutze dafür dieses kleine aber feine Tool

Radeon Software Slimmer 1.2.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erklärungen welcher Dienst was macht findest du dann hier:
Scheduled Tasks


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

Wieso nimmst Du überhaupt das 18Gbps-LC-Bios?
(das von Raff?)

Jo,
Slimmer looks nice.

Der Kollege sagt übrigens, man soll die AMD-Threads net im Taskmanager beenden, sondern sauber
über sein Tool.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Das LC BIOS hab ich nur mal zum Testen genutzt, damit ich schauen kann wie die Unterschiede (abgesehen vom offensichtlichen) so sind und dabei fiel eben das auch mit auf.


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

Das ist gut zu wissen, das Es bei Dir auch auf ner normalen XT läuft.

Hast Du ein besonderes/offenes MPT ?
_(hellm meint, nur mit VDDCI 900mV gehen auch die 1,406V vom Vram wirklich stabil)_

Kannst Du mal bitte alle Reiter vom MPT zeigen?


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Ich benche gerade alle 3D Mark's durch für den Bench Thread, wenn das fertig ist mach ich das mal.


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

Und dann....

Kannste mal bitte Morgen das andere Bios testen,   ...obs auch nur per load ins MPT funzt.








						Powercolor RX 6900 XT VBIOS
					

16 GB GDDR6, 500 MHz GPU, 914 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				



_(hellm hat auch ne neue beta avisiert, die wäre evtl. dafür ideal)

Das ist das Bios, welches L!ME auf seine XTU draufgeflashed hat, ... vermutlich mit etwas weniger Vram-Takt voreingestellt
als das LC-Bios von raff._


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Hab schon viele BIOS Versionen via mpt geladen, sobald man den Rest der Taktraten der xt ein gibt funktionieren die meistens auch, nur dass man eben beim vmem mehr Spannung anliegen hat (Stock 1.356v mit LC BIOS sind es dann 1.406v)


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Hab nun gestern den ganzen Tag mit dem if gespielt. 2000/2000 und Boost 2000 lief durchgängig stabil. 1900/2000 2000 ebenfalls.
> 
> Stelle ich aber mehr als 2000 ein wirds instabil, ab 2075 gabs dann auch Probleme mit Videos schauen.
> 
> ...


So auch meine Erfahrungen bisher dazu, ergänzen kann ich noch das über dem Punkt der instabilität das ganze mit weiter gesteigertem Takt wieder läuft, dann aber stätig langsamer. Das scheint eine Balance aus Takt und Hitrate zu sein.Eine leichte Anhebung des Taktes bringt den besten Effekt, kann aber auch schnell instabil werden.

das anheben des Min Wertes hab ich bisher noch nicht getestet,erweist sich das als praxistaugleich?


----------



## coldastop (20. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Und dann....
> 
> Kannste mal bitte Morgen das andere Bios testen,   ...obs auch nur per load ins MPT funzt.
> 
> ...


Das ist das LC-BIOS.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

"Das anheben des Min Wertes hab ich bisher noch nicht getestet,erweist sich das als praxistauglich?"

Ich habe es so in mein 200w Profil für mein daily Settings übernommen und bislang keine Probleme damit gehabt, ich kann aber auch kaum bis keinen Unterschied zu min Takt auf 500 aus machen, Benchmarks muss ich aber noch machen, da ging gestern beim ausloten viel Zeit bei verloren, so dass ich es erst noch benchen muss. (Cp2077 hatte ich ja schon gezeigt)


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

1600 funzt bei der nonXT ohne großen Mehrverbrauch inGame

Wäre interessant, ob >>1600 überhaupt noch Was bringt bei ner XT, außer beim Benchen.
Man braucht ja für 24/7 auch mal nen gescheiten Wert wo man dann den GFX minTakt leicht drüber setzt.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

So, Benchmarks sind alle erledigt (die ich gerade noch auf der Platte habe), nun kann ich das LC Bios nochmal laden.

Ich muss, aufgrund von Luft, die Zero RPM auf 99% setzen, sonst bleiben die Lüfter aus. Ist leider ein bisschen blöd geregelt.

PS, man kann schon an dem Biosfile erkennen, dass unterschiedliche TempLimits vorhanden sind

Ref=



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> So, Benchmarks sind alle erledigt (die ich gerade noch auf der Platte habe), nun kann ich das LC Bios nochmal laden.
> 
> Ich muss, aufgrund von Luft, die Zero RPM auf 99% setzen, sonst bleiben die Lüfter aus. Ist leider ein bisschen blöd geregelt.


Du kannst Zero RPM imMPT komplett deaktivieren.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Ich weiß, bei mir muss es aber aktiv und auf 99% laufen, damit die lüfter sich drehen


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, bei mir muss es aber aktiv und auf 99% laufen, damit die lüfter sich drehen


Wahrscheinlich wegen der Pumpensteuerung,da ich auch eine Pumpe habe fällt das bei mir dann wohlnicht auf.


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

coldastop schrieb:


> Das ist das LC-BIOS.


Also genau das Gleiche, Danke!


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, gerade mal Last angelegt mit Stock Limits der 6900XT +15% (IF aber auf 2000 gesetzt) und wie man an der Mem Spannung sieht, liegen nun 1.406v an.

Rot umrandet sind die Änderungen die ich vorgenommen habe (Limits auf 6900xt eingestellt bei den meisten und zusätzlich dann die RPM der lüfter eingestellt und den IF Takt wie oben erwähnt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

danke, da musstest Du ja ganz schön viel tippen

Kannst Du mal bitte noch freundlicherweise die finale Setting.mpt hochladen, damit die anderen faulen Mitleser
keine Mühen haben?
Obwohl, lohnt sich evtl. doch net wg. der Lüfter, ...lass sein.
Muss halt jeder Interessierte selbst durch.

Neue beta4 ist online. hellm hat mal wieder ne Nachtschicht gemacht.








						MorePowerTool (MPT) und Red BIOS Editor (RBE) Beta-Programm - MPT 1.3.8 Beta 1 (Debug Overrides and Throttler Control) | Seite 2 | igor´sLAB
					

Das MPT und der RBE werden immer komplexer und die Anzahl der weltweiten Nutzer steigt ständig. Genau da aber sind Registry-Eingriffe oder das Auslesen gewisser Parameter oft genug von sehr vielen…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Nach Install sind freundlicherweise die alten Settings noch drin.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du Mehrleistung aus der erhöhten Spannung generieren? Wäre evtl. für mein Max OC Profil interessant.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Danke für den Link, ich werd es mal installieren.

BTW:
Was mich am meisten Nervt bei Igor ist, dass die Bilder alle nicht zugänglich sind wenn man keinen Acc hat (ähnlich wie im Luxx)

@Gurdi

Ein bisschen, 300 Punkte waren es mehr im Vergleich zu meinem bis dahin besten Run. Es kann eventuell auch an der Temperatur gelegen haben, die war etwas niedriger als sonst.

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm wieder umgewöhnen mit der neuen Einteilung


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

Das DPM 1+2 vertauscht sind, ist sicher nur ein Beschriftungsfehler.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Er hat wahrscheinlich die linke Seite gelassen und nur die Rechte nach unten gelegt, aber dennoch ist der "Fehler" direkt aufgefallen


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

Er hat Platz gebraucht für die Mem-spannungen = gut gelöst!

Wenn jetzt noch mit nem normalen Bios DPM3= 900+1406mV geht, dann Hut ab!
_(ansonsten bräuchte man das LC-Bios, und hätte evtl. die Möglichkeit die Spannung runter zu setzen,
= auch net schlecht)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Ich sehe da bei meiner Karte übrigens keinen Vorteil drin, die Mem voltage zu erhöhen.
Die Karte hat selbst mit 1.406v bei 2000MHz und FT2 sofort Pixelfehler erzeugt. 

Und höher als 2126 MHz kann ich auch nicht mit FT1 weil dann durch die Timings wieder schlechtere Ergebnisse kommen.


----------



## coldastop (20. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Er hat Platz gebraucht für die Mem-spannungen = gut gelöst!
> 
> Wenn jetzt noch mit nem normalen Bios DPM3= 900+1406mV geht, dann Hut ab!
> _(ansonsten bräuchte man das LC-Bios, und hätte evtl. die Möglichkeit die Spannung runter zu setzen,
> = auch net schlecht)_


Gerade probiert, geht.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Jop, auch gerade getestet


coldastop schrieb:


> Gerade probiert, geht.


Auch gerade getestet. Nice!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur wie gesagt, bringt mir das halt nicht wirklich was, aufgrund der VRAM Krüppel


----------



## dertourist48 (20. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin seit ein paar Tagen Besitzer einer XFX merc 6900 XT Black. Leider bekomme ich keinen ordentlichen Time Spy Bemchmark hin. Ich habe bereits das System neu aufgesetzt, aktuelle Treiber und Bios drauf.  Die Karte auf Standard hat den ersten grafiktest geschafft und beim zweiten erfolgte dann ein Abbruch .
Ich habe auf Anraten anderer aus einem anderen forum einiges getestet, jedoch bin ich nicht weiter gekommen . Das Netzteil ist mit zwei einzelnen Kabeln mit der Grafikkarte verbunden . 

SAM konnte ich erst nach der Windows Neuinstallation aktivieren. Vorher kam ich nicht aus dem Bios raus.
Restliche Hardware:

Ryzen 7 3700X
Be Quiet SP11 750W
Gigabyte x570 Gaming 
2TB SsD NVMe Samsung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Versuche es mal mit folgenden Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sollte problemlos durch TS laufen, beim Speichertakt kannst du eventuell auch variieren (2000 - 2100MHz).
Das Setting haben 3 verschiedene Leute getestet und es lief bei allen 3 durch den Benchmark.

Wenn das auch nicht klappt, einfach 3D Mark mal komplett löschen und neu installieren (am besten neu herunterladen)


----------



## cyco (20. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Das Setting haben 3 verschiedene Leute getestet und es lief bei allen 3 durch den Benchmark.


Bringt meine Karte nicht durch. Treiberabsturz in GT2. 1119 mV ist trotz der geringen Takte schon sportlich. Mein Ref schafft das zumindest nicht.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Ja gut, wenn man im MPT noch was einstellt, dann eventuell nicht.
Ich ging von stock settings aus (Voltage kann auch variieren, je nach Chipgüte)


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

Manche Chips brauchen anscheinend ein Minimum von 1125..1131mV, das ganz unabhängig vom Takt.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Sollte nichts im MPT eingestellt sein, Limits meine ich, dann sollte die Karte auch mehr nehmen als eingestellt. 
Bei mir ist es halt direkt komplett bei 1120mv fest eingestellt via MPT.

Aber ja, Chipgüte kann immer eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

Ohne MPT-Cap ist der Offset dann für Manche auch zu groß.
1175-1118= 57>50 bei net jeder 6900 möglich

bei der 6800xt dagegen ist ein Offset von 75 öfter möglich
1150-75 = 1075mV im Wattman  ... so ca. 1093...1100 eigentlich problemlos

Duvar mit seinen 165W max UVen ist ein GoldenChip. Krass wieviel Offset bei Ihm so funzt.
Der Chip schmiert einfach net untenrum ab!?


----------



## cyco (20. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ja gut, wenn man im MPT noch was einstellt, dann eventuell nicht.
> Ich ging von stock settings aus (Voltage kann auch variieren, je nach Chipgüte)


Hatte tatsächlich noch Settings in MPT an. Aber auch nach löschen, keine Chance mit 1119 mV. Habe dann 5er Schritt mV auf 1150 erhöht, da ging die Karte durch. 1145 mV wieder Crash in TS. 

Das wundert mich etwas, weil ich bei deutlich mehr Watt meine besten Ergebnisse in TS bei 1138-1140 hatte? Dann sind die 3 Karten, die mit 1119 mV wohl Karten mit sehr guten Chips.


Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es halt direkt komplett bei 1120mv fest eingestellt via MPT.


Auf 1120 gecappt in MPT und das geht? Ist das eine 6900XT oder 6800XT?


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

cyco schrieb:


> Dann sind die 3 Karten, die mit 1119 mV wohl Karten mit sehr guten Chips.





cyco schrieb:


> Auf 1120 gecappt in MPT und das geht? Ist das eine 6900XT oder 6800XT?


Ja das kann schon sein, waren alles 6900XT's.


----------



## cyco (20. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ja das kann schon sein, waren alles 6900XT's.


Ich schmeiss meine weg und kauf mir ne neue.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

@RX480

Ich lass auch grad mal mit 165w Chip Power TS laufen, mal schauen was bei rauskommt.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2021)

Ohhh dann können wir ja jetzt auch noch den Vram undervolten, wei geil ist dass denn.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



165w Lief durch, Max peak war laut GPUz 181w kurz bevor GT1 los ging.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während des Benches hielt er die 165w max dann ein.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2021)

Läuft, der Vram lässt sich nun undervolten.
@hellm ist echt der Beste.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dertourist48 (20. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit folgenden Settings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind diese Einstellung für mich gedacht ?


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Noch mehr Stellschrauben... ARGH ich werd bekloppt...

Na dann kann ich ja mal ausloten, was der Speicher bei 2124MHz an Spannung braucht 

@dertourist48 
Ja, wobei du bei der Spannung eventuell noch etwas herum experimentieren musst (von 1120mv - 1135mv -> manchmal sogar noch etwas höher)

Dann einfach mal schauen ob es damit durch läuft (im MPT nichts einstellen sondern alles auf Stock lassen).


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

Mem UVen

Ging früher auch schon ähnlich gut mit MemScaling off. Sieht dann Jetzt so aus:
_(hab trotzdem mal zur Sicherheit für Spikes die VDDCI auf 900mV hochgenommen)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Habs nun mal so eingestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen ob das überall stabil bleibt, wären immerhin 50mv weniger als bislang.


----------



## hellm (20. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Läuft, der Vram lässt sich nun undervolten.
> @hellm ist echt der Beste.


Ich hatte das bisher mit Absicht aus den offiziellen Versionen rausgelassen, weil eben noch andere Spannungen und Zeugs mit dran hängen. Mit Navi10 hatten wir schon gemerkt das es auch nix bringt an den 2 Werten rumzufummeln. Also hatten wir da eher Bedenken.
Wenn also eure Karten alle sterben, ich wars nicht. Nicht Waffen töten.. doch.. OK, unpassend. Aber es ist ne Beta, mal sehen was davon es in die stable Version schafft.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Bei undervolting sollte ja theoretisch weniger passieren, trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.
Wenn es nicht rund läuft wird eh wieder auf Standard gestellt.

Btw, welche Spannungen hängen denn noch mit an der Mem Voltage? Nur so aus Neugier.


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

Also jetzt mal mit MemScaling ON und richtiger Staffelung: 2112ST (ST= Standard Timing)
_Fast Timing ist bei mir eher ungeeigent für maxUven_

edit:
_Sooo richtig passts noch net, muss wohl beim MemTakt noch weiter testen, inwiefern sowenig V passen._


----------



## Duvar (20. Juli 2021)

Hab den von Win 11 mir zugewiesenen Treiber aktiv. Neueste MPT Beta installiert und auf 165W gestellt. 1-2 Std gezockt und max Verbrauch war 335W  Was läuft da nur schief?


----------



## hellm (20. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Bei undervolting sollte ja theoretisch weniger passieren, trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.
> Wenn es nicht rund läuft wird eh wieder auf Standard gestellt.
> 
> Btw, welche Spannungen hängen denn noch mit an der Mem Voltage? Nur so aus Neugier.


Der I/O Bus hängt irgendwie dran, und das Verhältnis VDDCI/MVDD muss auch irgendwie hinhaun, jedenfalls gibts da noch mehr Infos im BIOS zu, auch im undokumentierten Bereich. Aber da ich dazu keine genauen Informationen habe kann ich nur wiedergeben was mir berichtet wurde. Bzw. das was wir mit dem ganzen Copy&Paste-Unlock-Versuchen erfahren haben.
Wenn es einen Nutzen hat, dann lasse ich es drin. VDDCI habe ich einfach mal auf 1050mV beschränkt, weil mit der Spannung kann man seine GPU vergleichsweise schnell umbringen.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Danke.

Falls es sich ähnlich wie beim RAM OC bei Ryzen verhält (was ja nicht abwägig ist) dann sollte der I/O Bus da recht unempfindsam sein (kommt natürlich immer auf das stück Silizium an)

Falls du mir mal in einer PM einen Auszug zukommen lassen kann, würde ich mir selbst mal ein Bild davon machen wollen. (muss natürlich nicht)


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

Also wg. Verhältnis dann 1350-->1300 und 850-->818
sollte dann für 24/7 mit 2020ST reichen

btw.
_Der Dreher bei DPM 1+2 ist mir noch net geheuer!? -->erstmal beide gleich_


----------



## hellm (20. Juli 2021)

Ja, bei der XTXH_LC sind ja nun einfach +50MHz drauf addiert, und leider kann ich nicht sagen ob da noch zusätzlich was mit dran hängt. Aber dafür können wirs ja nun ausführlich testen.

Auszug? Ich gebe gerne alle Infos preis, die ich hier habe. Ach so, unlocked RDNA2? Nein, haben wir noch nicht. Aber RBE sollte nun RDNA1 unlocken können, jedenfalls Navi10. Navi 14 bleibt verschlossen, Navi2X auch.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Mit Auszug meinte ich eher einen Überblick der Settings die im Bios stehen, aber als Screenshots.

Wenn es jedoch zuviel "Arbeit" macht, muss es nicht sein.
Würde auch selbst drüber schauen, aber um ehrlich zu sein habe ich mich mit dem Bios auslesen bei GPUs immer schwer getan.


----------



## hellm (20. Juli 2021)

Naja im BIOS haben wir noch den VRAM_Table, aber da kann ich nix finden:


			https://elixir.bootlin.com/linux/v5.14-rc2/source/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/include/atombios.h#L7943
		


Interessant wirds dann aber im undokumentierten Teil, dem größten Teil des "BIOS", also der Firmware. Da haben wir bei Copy&Paste auch Auswirkungen auf die VDDCI und den Speicher gefunden. Also die Art des Speichers scheint da auch hinterlegt, 14 bzw 16 Gbps, oder eben nun 18 Gbps. In einem der größeren Datenstrukturen, ab Offset 0x34000 (208 kB). Leider werden da dann nur Insider-Infos richtig helfen, und AMD wird mir die Infos nicht geben wollen. Und ich habe weiterhin keine Karte zum testen, da war ich bisher komplett auf Hilfe angewiesen.

Warum ichs dann nie mit reingenommen hatte war vor allem die Erfahrungen der extrem-OCler und Navi10. Keiner hat damit dem Speicher mehr abgewinnen können, außer das es eben instabil wurde. Oder die Karte hops gegangen ist, aber das waren dann auch extreme Spannungen auf VDDCI, jenseits der 1,3V galube ich.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2021)

Nochmals danke. Ich werd es mir mal ansehen


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2021)

Die VDCCI ist auch ein sehr fragiles Gebilde. Paar Punkte konnte ich durch UV am Mem meinem Setting noch abringen, den IF muss ich mir mal bei Gelegenheit mit dem OC Profil anschauen, das macht derzeit Powerlimitiert wenig Sinn bei meinem Balanced Setting.


----------



## DerLachs (20. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Er hat wohl im MPT die GFX bei 975mV gecapped.
> Im WM erstaunliche 2550@893...896 mV oder so!
> 
> Glaube net, das jemand Anderes sowas mit 165W cap stabil bekommt.
> _Da brauchts nen Golden Chip._


Naja, zumindest was Punkte bei TS angeht bin ich nicht weit von ihm entfernt. Ich wollte deshalb gerne mal sein Setting mit meinem vergleichen. Evtl. kann ich das ja doch übernehmen, da mein Chip anscheinend mit UV gut klarkommt.

Dank der neuen MPT Beta konnte ich meinen RAM undervolten und bin bei ca 15530 Punkten im TS. Hat die CPU nicht auch bisschen Einfluss auf den graphics score und bringt SAM noch etwas bei den 3D Mark Benches? Den Unterschied merkt man wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht, aber psychologisch pusht mich das.


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

SAM+RAM bringt auf jeden Fall noch Was.
CPU kannste auch einfach boosten lassen bei dem kleinen Takt der GPU.

Musst halt nur mal schauen ob die GPU-Auslastung optimal ist.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2021)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest was Punkte bei TS angeht bin ich nicht weit von ihm entfernt. Ich wollte deshalb gerne mal sein Setting mit meinem vergleichen. Evtl. kann ich das ja doch übernehmen, da mein Chip anscheinend mit UV gut klarkommt.
> 
> Dank der neuen MPT Beta konnte ich meinen RAM undervolten und bin bei ca 15530 Punkten im TS. Hat die CPU nicht auch bisschen Einfluss auf den graphics score und bringt SAM noch etwas bei den 3D Mark Benches? Den Unterschied merkt man wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht, aber psychologisch pusht mich das.


Auf dem Niveau spielt CPU/Ram keine Rolle, mal abgesehen von Promillewerten. Sam bringt ein paar Pünktchen, aber da kaum Streaming stattfindet in dem Bench auch kaum.

Auf was konntest du den Ram undervolten?


----------



## zotac2012 (20. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Kannst *hier* mal versuchen, abzukupfern - meine mag im WM auch keine hohen Spannungen.


Die Einstellungen sind echt gut, bin noch am optimieren, aber nun bin ich schon etwas über 21.000 Grafikpunkte gekommen. 

Was bei mir allerdings immer wieder mal kommt, ist das Time Spy meldet, das irgendetwas am Tesselation Modus verändert oder modifiziert wurde, allerdings  habe ich diesbezüglich nichts verändert.  Woran kann das liegen, das der Bench manchmal mit den gleichen Einstellungen durchgeht und dann immer wieder diese blöde Fehlermeldung kommt?


----------



## DerLachs (20. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Auf was konntest du den Ram undervolten?



Momentan bin ich bei
Memory VDDCI

675 DPM 0
800 DPM 2
812 DPM 1
825 DPM 3

Memory MVDD
1200 DPM 0
1250 DPM 2
1250 DPM 1
1250 DPM 3


Bin aber gerade wieder bei <15500 Punkten im TS und ich weiß noch nicht, ob das UV wirklich stabil ist. Konnte aber schon Runs in TS und TS Extreme problemlos machen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2021)

Na das ist ja schon richtig super, ich rechne bei der 6800er auch mit mehr Potential als bei meiner 6800XT. Die verträgt bisher nur ein leichtes UV auf 1320, die VDCCI kann ich nur minimal absenken, Sonst wird es sofort instabil. Ich hab aber auch bereist den SOC undervoltet, mir fehlt derzeit die Zeit da die Zusammenhänge im Detail zu testen.


----------



## DerLachs (20. Juli 2021)

Der SOC hat bei mir min 850 und max 900 mV. Ich hatte mich damals an deinem Guide auf IgorsLab orientiert, vielen Dank dafür. 

Ich denke mal, ich werde meine jetzigen Werte in paar Games testen und wenn es stabil ist, gehe ich noch einen Tick runter. Mein VRAM läuft auch "nur" mit 2020 Mhz im Wattman, was ca. 2008 MHz in echt bedeutet. Wenn ich im Wattman die MHz anhebe, kriege ich bei Timespy weniger Punkte.


----------



## RX480 (20. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Also wg. Verhältnis dann 1350-->1300 und 850-->818
> sollte dann für 24/7 mit 2020ST reichen
> _(Der Dreher bei DPM 1+2 ist mir noch net geheuer!? -->erstmal beide gleich)_


Der Treiber rundet anscheinend auf Ihm genehme Werte selbständig auf!
z.Bsp. 1400=1406mV bei den Großen XTXH

oder bei mir  nach UVen: 1300=1312mV und 818=825mV, gemessen beim Stresstest


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2021)

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt

Schaut euch das mal an was der Win 11 Treiber macht, achtet mal auf den Verbrauch.
Eingestellt sind max 165W, resultierte in einem knapp über 18k TS Score.
Die Logdatei ist von den 2 GPU Tests des TS, wie wild der Verbrauch da umherspringt und gesetzte Limits nicht eingehalten werden kann doch net normal sein.

BTW Eingestellt sind die Mem Spannungen vom Lachs und die Frequenzwerte von RX480, hab mal nen Remix gemacht aus deren Werten just 4 fun^^ SoC max auch nur 900mV. Wie weit das alles eingehalten wird?


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

Da fehlen die 5000 kb-fixe für die Energiesparmodi. _(die das olle W10 schon durch hat)

Ich glaube durch die fclk+Vclk+Dclk-Anhebung ist der Chip ein mue aggressiver.
Und inzwischen habe ich ja auch wieder nen höheren SOC-Takt>fclk und >Vram-takt.
Da kann der Kollege ohne Pausen voll durchstarten, sprich mehr watten.
(früher war SOC-Takt 970 bei mir)_


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2021)

Ich brauche mal richtig aggressive UV Settings, also die dem 165W Setting gerecht werden, weiß aber nicht was ich da genau alles einstellen sollte ehrlich gesagt und hab kein Nerv jetzt längerfristig das Ganze zu testen. Hatte auch den 21.7 Treiber getestet aber der HAGS Treiber ist mMn eine andere Liga gewesen. MAX OC hatte ich aber nicht getestet mit dem 21.8, da hattet ihr hier aber super Ergebnisse, hab nur 165W getestet und da bin ich mit ach und Krach gerade mal auf 18k gekommen, dann hatte ich schon kein Bock mehr^^


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal richtig aggressive UV Settings, also die dem 165W Setting gerecht werden, weiß aber nicht was ich da genau alles einstellen sollte ehrlich gesagt und hab kein Nerv jetzt längerfristig das Ganze zu testen. Hatte auch den 21.7 Treiber getestet aber der HAGS Treiber ist mMn eine andere Liga


HAGS ist für kleine CPU+RAM sicher ideal. _(deswegen bei mir noch in Betrieb)_

Bei 165W läuft doch die 6900 rel. niedrig getaktet, also würde man 24/7 gar kein Fclk+Vram-OCen brauchen.(x)
Dadurch kannst Du in FeatureControl einfach mal die Häkchen in MemScaling rausnehmen.
Der Vram@2000ST = eff.1988 bleibt dann bei niedrigen Volt von DPM1-2.
Der SOC braucht dann auch net so hoch takten, 1000x2 reicht dicke. maxSOC 937 mV wäre nice.
Die ganzen Settings zu fclk und drumherum könntest Du mal bei der 6800 abkupfern.
Fclk 1705 fclkBoost 1400 sind sparsam. _(boost 1600 kostet mehr W)_
GFX minTakt 1470 reicht dann._(bleibt effektiv über den 1400 boost)_
GFX maxTakt und grooooßes Offset ist Deine Erfahrung, kann kaum ein Anderer für Dich testen.
Damit lässt Du 24/7 in Games unter Teilllast viel Boost zu ala Gurdi beim Raketenjonny.
D.h. lieber mal im MPT erst bei 993...1006mV cappen und dann im WM soweit wie möglich runter, bei
etwas mehr maxTakt als bisher.

(x) alle freien Watts in den Boost der GFX stecken, mach ich auch bei den RT-games
edit: _bis Vram-takt 2062 fast timing gibts auch kaum Mehrverbrauch, wenn 2000 standard bremst_

@Gurdi 
Ich habs jetzt mal wieder auf maximale Sparsamkeit getrimmt: *fclk*1600* boost *1400* SOC *1000
_(bin Damit nur noch 1 Watt über dem nonTweak von vor MPTbeta4)_

Es gibt erstaunlicherweise keinen Unterschied im Verbrauch zw. Vram 2000ST und 2062FT.
_(bei gleichem SOC-Takt 1000 x 2)_


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2021)

Ich will kein VRAM/FCLK OC sondern aggressives UV davon samt downclock^^
Mit 165W läuft die 6900XT in TS mit ~ max 2GHz.
Aktuell habe ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten macht mir mal nen Screenshot mit allen Settings die ich austesten könnte, so wie bei meinem Bild jetzt.
Wie gesagt ich würde gerne alles aggressiv UV und underclocken mit max 165W, aber der fu.. Win 11 Treiber hält sich nicht an die 165W, eher so im Schnitt hält der sich vllt dran.


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. Juli 2021)

@Duvar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GFX V springt auf 1118 zurück wenn ich 1120 ins MPT eingebe, was im Wattman dann in 1119 endet.
Damit kam ich bei 165w auf 17800 Punkte im TS (so im dreh).

Da deine Karte etwas besser um UV ist, könnte das eventuell höher sein.
Max Takt der GPU kannst du ja auch auf 2400 testen, aber wie du schon geschrieben hast sollte da am ende irgendwas mit 2000 effektiv rauskommen.

RAM und IF ist ja deine Sache, bei mir läuft der RAM auf 2124 mit FT1 und IF bei 2000 (wie man oben ja sehen kann)

Peak geht auf 167w laut GPUz

Wenn es dir zuviel ist, dann kannst du auch die TDC auf 235A cappen, ich lasse nur gerne etwas mehr puffer.


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

Mit weniger Fclk und den anderen clks in dem Reiter wirds evtl. effektiver.
dito MemScaling VOLTAGE =off, wenn  man net so viel Vram-takt braucht, reicht die Minimalspannung
Einer der größten Verbraucher ist der SOC, ..da würde ich soweit möglich sinnvoll runtergehen.

@Duvar
ich lasse ja in FeatureControl bei GFX+SOC+Cstate downclock zu
Dort, wo bei DS Häkchen raus sind, hat Das eher Stabilitätsgründe.

btw.
Nach m.E. ist net immer die niedrigste GFX-spannung die sparsamste, sondern eher mal 3mV im WM höher gehen
und dafür den Takt anziehen. Am Ende zählt das Verhältnis MHz/mV.


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. Juli 2021)

Ich hab schon mit absicht den FCLK so hoch angelegt, weil ich eben wissen wollte, wie sich dieser im Vergleich zu Stock verhält.

Das war eben mein Testsetup um zu schauen wieviel der FCLK bringt und je höher der FCLK desto besser sind die 0.2%til in Games die ich damit getestet habe, deswegen hab ich das dann auch bei meinem 200w Profil beibehalten.

Ist halt jedem selbst überlassen, 165w sind mir mMn dann zu wenig (je nach Game merkt man das dann schon)


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

Das ist ja auch vom Airflow abhängig, ob man sich den Luxus vom fclk-high leisten kann.
Gurdi wirds beim HTPC sicher net so ohne Weiteres machen können. _(evtl. hilft mein Sparmodell als Bsp.)_

Wo Duvar genau hin will, ... ich lass mich gern überraschen, ist immer spannend!


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. Juli 2021)

Ja. Deswegen sollte das auch jeder selbst ausloten, was für ihn das beste ist.

Die 6700XT die ich mal hatte kann übrigens Max 1975 IF, bei 2000 schmiert der komplette Rechner ab, da der Treiber sich nicht resetten kann.
Stock if Boost waren glaube ich 1700


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2021)

Bevor ich jetzt all eure posts gelesen hatte, habe ich mal was noch getestet gehabt, folgendes kam bei rum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MPT Settings sind/waren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Max Verbrauch waren 210W in GPU-Z, wie gesagt das schwankt stark, kp was da vorgeht mit dem Treiber.
Habe nur gemerkt, es stürzt relativ schwer ab alles^^

Ach die WM Settings waren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. Juli 2021)

@Duvar 

Waren die 210w ein Peak oder wurde es länger gehalten?

Weil ein Peak ist scheinbar recht "normal" wenn dieser mal 30 - 50w über dem Chiplimit liegt.


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

@Duvar 
Wie sieht der wattman dazu aus?

Ist das ein W11-treiber mit HAGS oder ohne oder doch der 21.7.1 ?


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> Wie sieht der wattman dazu aus?
> 
> Ist das ein W11-treiber mit HAGS oder ohne oder doch der 21.7.1 ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Non HAGS Treiber.

@Darkearth27 Hatte ja einen GPU-Z Log hochgeladen, der max Peak waren 210W und ja die werden nicht dauerhaft gehalten, mal gehts runter auf 100W, hab sogar 91W gesehen und dann mal auf 180W usw das schwankt alle 2 Sek und das mit einer relativ großen Spannweite.

Wo würdet ihr noch runter gehen bei der Spannung? Will richtig stark runter beim Speicher bzw den Speicherspannungen.


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

Auch wenn MemScaling=off ist, wäre Es evtl. sinnvoll die VDDCI und die MVDD *passend* in DPM3 einzutragen.
_(damit die Crashs net ganz sooo hart ausfallen, ... der Treiber versucht sich ja in nem default Wert wieder zu resetten)_

VDDCI = 825mV
MVDD= 1312mV

waren Es dann effektiv mit Scaling=on


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2021)

Hier mal die Logdatei von diesem run:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GPU-ZSensorLog2.txt

Achtet dort auf den Reiter Chip Power Draw, im 2. GPU Test sind die Schwankungen nach unten noch stärker glaube ich.


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

Ein log mit HWinfo wäre nice, könnte ich mal in den Viewer laden.
*edit: *funzt auch mit dem gpu-z.txt ... wait a minute  -->* Viel Spass beim Anschauen!*
_(sieht jetzt halt ähnlich wie bei Igor aus, die 165W = average)

Mit HWinfo hätte man zusätzlich noch den eff. GFX-Clock, gefällt mir besser als GPU-Z._

btw.
_Hab mich jetzt auch mal an min/max SOC 818/875mV rangewagt. (auch Da spiked Es drüber)
Wenn Das stabil bleibt in allen Games = wärs schon nice!_


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2021)

157W Avg wenn ich richtig sehe, hast es auch noch ordentlich eingepflegt das es los geht, wenn auch wirklich Last war auf der GPU, thx. Den Viewer hatte ich doch auch mal, wie hieß der nochmal genau?


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

LogViewer for HWINFO is available !
					

Introduction Sometimes I use HWINFO together with FRAPS to run the in games included benchmark to optimize the settings of my graphic adapter! It's the only tool combination I know which logs FPS reliable. But analyzing the logs can be tricky. Of course, you can open a log-file in Excel, but...




					www.hwinfo.com
				



Das ist der GenericLogViewer.

Das Setup (cfg-Datei) kannst Du dann genauso laden.
Vorher nach gpu-z.txt laden die timeline zuschneiden.


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2021)

Hier schau dir das mal an, waren wieder ~18.1k GPU Score, aber mit 825mV max SOC.
Diesmal HWInfo Log: HWInfoLog165WTS.CSV

Edit: 

Konnte man den Bereich zwischen den beiden GPU Tests, also die Phase wo Test 2 lädt, nicht ausschneiden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

here we go

anbei wieder die cfg


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2021)

Merkwürdig der Win 11 Treiber^^
Aber solange es passt beim AVG Wert solls mir recht sein, nur es kann sehr böse Spikes geben, kp ob das schädlich ist.


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

Wenn man mal ala Igor rangeht, können das gepufferte Werte sein, wo die Kondensatoren auf der Graka etwas zu tun haben.
Es ist halt net so linear, wie man sich das als Laie vorstellt.

Glaube net, das die Spawas so schnell reagieren können, wie die Taktwechsel tatsächlich vonstatten gehen.
_(siehe Ampere-Launch-Poscaps-Problem)_

*edit:*_ hab mal noch ein schönes Bild/Log aus dem 24/7 Alltag = SoTR 4k@chill57fps_


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2021)

Ich frag mich wie weit kann man runter mit den Spannungen für Soc Mem, hast ja jetzt die Werte gesehen in der Logdatei.


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

Lt. meinem AMD-Stresstest hat der Treiber mehr genommen als eingestellt war.
set 875mV = real max 893,75mV (spike?)
min 818mV = real current 850mV

Hat sicher Was mit der ASIC-Qualität zu tun.(Leckströme etc)
Am Ende muss das Ganze auch mit ner normalen Lüfterkurve stabil bleiben!

aber
Deine SOC-Voltage ist tatsächlich extrem niedrig, nur die Ampere schwanken ein mue mehr.
*edit:* mach mal bitte bei Gelegenheit ein längeres Spielchen, um zu schauen, ob die Ampere mit der
Zeit und Temp. weiter steigen. _(so kurze Benchmarks sind halt net richtig aussagekräftig bzgl. Stabilität)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. Juli 2021)

@Duvar 

Ich komme mit den 165w langsam in deine Nähe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RAM hab ich diesmal einfach auf 2000FT gelassen, beim nächsten Run werd ich mal schauen was mit mehr geht (deswegen sind einige Limits noch höher als bei dir).


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

Sieht diesmal wie bei Darkearth aus.


----------



## Edelhamster (21. Juli 2021)

Wenn Ihr den FCLK auf 2000 laufen habt, ist das identisch zum FCLK im Restsystem oder erachtet ihr das für egal?
Hab auf meinem X370 nen FCLK von 1600 und überlege ob es sinn macht die gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. Juli 2021)

Der fclk der GPU hat nichts mit dem fclk der CPU zu tun.

Was mir aber gerade aufgefallen ist, ich kann die GPU Spannung auf 1200mv anheben ohne, dass die GPU dann in einen low state verweilt. Muss ich später mal genauer testen und untersuchen.


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

Was Hast Du genau für ne Graka, XTX oder XTXH, und hast Du das 18Gbps-LC-Bios per MPT geladen oder geflashed?

_wg der höheren Vclk etc. sieht ja wie bei dem Bios aus_


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2021)

An höherer Vcore hätte ich auch interesse 
Einstellen kann ich das übrigens auch, endet dann aber immer mit nem Lock auf 1018mv am Core.


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. Juli 2021)

XTX eine REF also und nein, das Normale Bios aber mit dem beta 4 MPT.

Wie gesagt, später am Abend werde ich das nochmal genauer betrachten mal schauen was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

Danke!

bei der nonXT kann ich zwar im MPT jetzt 1031mV einstellen, aber so richtig wirksam wirds net, sprich
die vorher eingestellten 1018mV sind noch Grenze
Selbst wenn ich jetzt im WM auf nur 1025mV gehe bleibts bei 1018mV. (ala Gurdi)


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. Juli 2021)

Ich glaube das ist ein Auslesefehler weil es über dem Wert der im Bios hinterlegt ist liegt.

Ich werde nachher testen wie sich das bei starker Last verhält (mit mehr VCore müsste dann der Takt etwas höher gehen, solange ich nicht Temp limitiert bin.

Dauert aber noch ein wenig bis ich es testen kann.


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> 
> Ich komme mit den 165w langsam in deine Nähe.
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus, mehr Performance braucht man mMn nicht  Aber es ist dennoch gut zu wissen, dass da noch enormes Potential schlummert für den Fall der Fälle.


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. Juli 2021)

@Duvar
Kommt immer auf den nutzen an 

@RX480 @Gurdi

Hab eben einen Schnelltest gemacht, die eingestellten 1185mv lagen kurzzeitig an, dann auch bei mir ein fallback auf die 1018mv.

Da muss ich aber ausgiebiger testen woran es liegt. Das ist keine Sache von ein paar Minuten 
(Heute wird das aber definitiv nichts mehr)

Jedenfalls ist man nicht mehr Takt gelockt, beim erhöhen der Spannung wie noch vor ein paar Monaten.


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist ein Auslesefehler weil es über dem Wert der im Bios hinterlegt ist liegt.


Habe dann zurückgestellt auf 1018 im MPT neu gebootet und ein paar Settings probiert incl. BlueScreens
mit Meldung *VideoSchedulerError*.
und
Dann gabs erstmal nen Schreck, weil im Stresstest auf einmal die Watt deutlich zu niedrig waren!?
(statt 230 nur 209W, als ob ein paar Shader fehlen)

_*edit2:* ab nem maxTakt von 2568 im WM gibts anscheinend nen *Auslesefehler von ca. 20W weniger*
Die Settings mit maxTakt 2565...2567 zeigen normale  224W an. Wenn die Metrik/Arbitrator auch den falschen Wert
verwendet wirds natürlich schwierig mit OCen in dem Bereich !!!
*edit3: *hmm, evtl. isses auch ne Kombi aus Takt+Volt, ....mit 2570@935mV *wars wieder korrekt* 
soll heißen ab ca. 940mV wirds buggy !?

--> hat also NICHTS mit dem 1031mV -Test zu tun, ...keine Spätfolge_


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (21. Juli 2021)

Da wird sich Edelhamster freuen, ... d_er alte 3080@rBar=off  Score von Ihm, ist geknackt vom Sparfuchs.
(damals E mit 353W vs Duvar heute mit 197...200W)_


----------



## Duvar (22. Juli 2021)

353W woooow^^
Die sind reif für den Grill^^









						Beware! Amazon's New World MMORPG Could Destroy Your NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Graphics Card
					

Users playing Amazon's New World MMORPG on an NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 graphics card are ending up with permanently damaged GPUs.




					wccftech.com


----------



## RX480 (22. Juli 2021)

Nuu hat Er ja ne sparsame TOXIC und kalte Füße, ...man kann net Alles haben!


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. Juli 2021)

Muss wohl mein Windows mal neu aufsetzen.

Bekomme mein Daily Setting nicht mehr stabil bzw. ist nach den ganzen Testsessions nun irgendwas "broken".
Nach den Tests mit der Vcore klappt das nun nicht mehr. 

Ergo werd ich wohl mal alles neu machen, bzw ein Backup einspielen.

Hoffe dass es dann wieder klappt


----------



## RX480 (22. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Muss wohl mein Windows mal neu aufsetzen.
> 
> Bekomme mein Daily Setting nicht mehr stabil bzw. ist nach den ganzen Testsessions nun irgendwas "broken".
> Nach den Tests mit der Vcore klappt das nun nicht mehr.


Schau mal nach, ob bei Dir die W-Messung auch sooonen Murks anzeigt wie bei mir Gestern?
Da war auf einmal ein Fehler von 20W drin, als ob 1 Spawa von 11 net mehr mit erfasst wird.

In der Nacht gings dann wieder, war aber auch Takt+Volt abhängig.
siehe edits Oben in Post#8.695

Ich habe jetzt aktuell PL=off und geh nur übers MPT mit den W. (x)

*edit:* _Dummerweise habe ich vorher net sooo darauf geachtet, ob HWinfo oder GPU-Z bei den Volt
Murks ausliest, normalerweise vertraue ich HWinfo etwas mehr.

(x) Gerade nochmal den AMD-Stresstest laufen lassen, ...immer noch etwas wenig WATT angezeigt.
(beim GravityMark schiens mir aber OK zu sein)_

*edit2:*_ Ist genauso wie in der Nacht, scheint vom Takt abzuhängen, ...may be Curve (meine Curve ist manipuliert)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. Juli 2021)

Also Voltage und Verbrauch sehen weiterhin normal aus.
Nach dem neu install hab ich nun weniger Punkte bei sonst gleichen Settings, kann aber auch an den heute höheren Temperaturen liegen.

Ich werde aber dennoch erstmal nicht weiter testen sondern eher beobachten.


----------



## RX480 (22. Juli 2021)

Erstaunlich, eigentlich sollte doch ein cleanW10 fixer sein!


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht waren Treiberreste vom HAGS Treiber noch dabei, die nicht durch den 21.7.1 erneuert sondern übernommen wurden, wäre so die einzige Idee wieso ich mehr Punkte hatte (neben besagten Temperaturen).


----------



## RX480 (22. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich will kein .... OC sondern aggressives UV davon samt downclock^^


Man wird langsam alt!

Zum Glück hat mal wieder L!ME im Luxx daran erinnert, das minGFX auch noch weiter runter kann, insofern
der Chip sowas sparsames mitmacht._ (seine 650mV vom Treiber 21.3.1 waren schon crazy)

habe mich auch ein mue weiter runter getraut auf 787mV: ...unter VLK machts erstmal keine Probleme, weil Da eeh
immer gut geboostet wird_
edit: _Ich scheine dann mit dem maxTakt etwas runter zu müssen, warum auch immer!?_


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> edit: _Ich scheine dann mit dem maxTakt etwas runter zu müssen, warum auch immer!?_


Weil du dadurch das Verhältnis der Kurve änderst,deswegen lässt man auch am besten die Finger davo, der Idleverbrauch wird davon nicht beeinflusst,dasistnur dann interessant wenn die Karte sehr häufig auf niedrigster Last gefahren wirdin spielen wie Rocket League oder sowas.


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. Juli 2021)

Also bei mir im System scheint es wohl ein Voltage Bug gegeben zu haben. (oder immer noch)

Nachdem ich nun alles getestet habe bekomme ich nicht im Ansatz mehr die Punktezahlen bei den niedrigen Watt zu Gesicht. Letzte verbliebene Variable ist die Temperatur.

Im Anhang mal 2 Logfiles von Hwinfo, falls es jemand analysieren möchte. (sind glaube ich beides OC logs, UV hab ich noch nicht mitgeloggt soweit ich mich erinnere)


----------



## Duvar (22. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Man wird langsam alt!
> 
> Zum Glück hat mal wieder L!ME im Luxx daran erinnert, das minGFX auch noch weiter runter kann, insofern
> der Chip sowas sparsames mitmacht._ (seine 650mV vom Treiber 21.3.1 waren schon crazy)
> ...


Obs was bringt? Hab mal mit 700mV gestartet^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Log ist vom Grafiktest 2. Immerhin ein neuer Top Score^^


----------



## RX480 (22. Juli 2021)

Dein Chip macht auch wirklich Alles untenrum mit, Hut ab!

_Ich bin mir momentan net ganz sicher, ob bei mir noch Nachwehen von Gestern (OVing-Bug)
da sind, macht das Testen net leichter. Da kann ich Darkearth verstehen._


----------



## Edelhamster (22. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nuu hat Er ja ne sparsame TOXIC und kalte Füße, ...man kann net Alles haben!


Kalte Füße?
Aber auch nur weil mein Benchtable aufm Tisch steht 

Als ich die Toxic das erste mal gesehen habe wusste ich es ist die Richtige. Brauchte iwie ein stressfreies Modell nach den Erfahrungen mit einem verbockten EarlyAdaptor GPX von AlphaCool auf einer meiner Sevens's und das hab ich auch bekommen. 2,7Ghz ingame per One-Klick Toxic-Boost, 2,8Ghz wenn man selbst Hand anlegt und mit der MPT Beta 4 sind jetzt auch noch 2200Mhz aufm VRAM möglich, was vorher undenkbar war.
Meine Zufriedenheit ist dann vmtl. auch einer der Gründe warum ich mich hier etwas selten zu Wort melde^^
Sage dann bescheid wenn ich die 3Ghz iwann anliegen hab 

Beim VRAM bin ich ja immernoch kniepig. Meiste Zeite läuft der wie auch der Rest der Karte @stock, also bei 2,6 und 2,0. Ich will Leistung vom IFC sehen und das scheint mit dem 2.7.1 auch nochmal ne Ecke besser hinzuhauen als vorher.
Die Gerüchte zu RDNA3 und Cachegrößen bis 512MB stimmen mich dazu sehr verheißungsvoll, dass in zukünftigen Treibern hier noch viel Potential verborgen steckt und AMD die Hitrate besonders bei höheren Auflösungen noch verbessern kann.

Mein CPU+MB Unterbau, ohne SAM und/oder PCIe 4.0  ist dann aktuell leider meist zu langsam um im BenchThread ganz oben mitzuspielen, aber ingame bekomm ich die Leistung zum Glück ausreichend auf die Straße und Ryzen 6000 kommt dann ja auch nächstes Jahr.
Im 6ten Jahr darf mein X370 Brett dann wohlverdient in Rente gehen 

Und die 3080 Vision, die staubt mit jedem Tag mehr ein. Muss die echt mal verticken^^


----------



## Duvar (22. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dein Chip macht auch wirklich Alles untenrum mit, Hut ab!
> 
> _Ich bin mir momentan net ganz sicher, ob bei mir noch Nachwehen von Gestern (OVing-Bug)
> da sind, macht das Testen net leichter. Da kann ich Darkearth verstehen._





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Log schau ich mir gleich an, editiere ich gleich muss eben anrufen.

Edit, wieder Test 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (22. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> OC logs


der 2700 run war net im Temp.-Limit
nur ein paar kleine Dips in der Auslastung, ...kostet i.d.R. ein paar Points, kommt aber meist von
außerhalb der GPU
_evtl. könnte ein mue mehr PL in GT2 helfen, läuft fast durchgehend an der Grenze_


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Also bei mir im System scheint es wohl ein Voltage Bug gegeben zu haben. (oder immer noch)
> 
> Nachdem ich nun alles getestet habe bekomme ich nicht im Ansatz mehr die Punktezahlen bei den niedrigen Watt zu Gesicht. Letzte verbliebene Variable ist die Temperatur.
> 
> Im Anhang mal 2 Logfiles von Hwinfo, falls es jemand analysieren möchte. (sind glaube ich beides OC logs, UV hab ich noch nicht mitgeloggt soweit ich mich erinnere)


Über was für eine Differenz sprechen wir denn?


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. Juli 2021)

Knapp 1000 Punkte und bei der voltage anstelle von 1150mv (bei eingestellten 1158mv) sind es auch weniger hab den Wert nun grad nicht im Kopf aber irgendwas verhagelt mir hier gerade die Spannungsversorgung vom Chip.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Current |  Min | Max | AVG

Das hab ich bei allen Settings, keine Ahnung wieso aber da stimmt etwas nicht ganz.
Vorher ging es hoch bis 1118mv (eben max festgelegt im MPT)

Dadurch verliere ich natürlich Takt (effektive) was dann wieder die niedrigeren Punkte erklärt.
Selbst wenn ich alle DS abschalte ändert sich da nichts.

@RX480
Das ist ja so gewollt  (also an der Grenze laufen der eingestellten Werte).


----------



## Duvar (22. Juli 2021)

Hmm bei mir stimmt grad auch was nicht, hab jetzt nur den min Takt im Wattman erhöht. In den Grafiksettings des Wattmanns ist auch alles abgestellt. Gleicht mal die Logs prüfen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal zum festhalten alle Settings etc, hoffe habe nix vergessen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teste morgen weiter, reicht für heute.


----------



## RX480 (22. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Weil du dadurch das Verhältnis der Kurve änderst,deswegen lässt man auch am besten die Finger davon


OkiDoki

back auf default, _...mein komischer Auslesefehler bei den Watts ist leider immer noch da_


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. Juli 2021)

Grad mal die MPT 1.35 geladen, da ist mir aufgefallen, dass unter Curve kein Static Voltage Offset angezeigt wird, während bei der 1.37 b4 Werte hinterlegt sind, kann es sein, dass es daran liegt?


----------



## RX480 (22. Juli 2021)

Da wärs eh sinnvoll in der Reg das MPT zu löschen.
Kannst dann althergebracht mit der 1.3.5 arbeiten und ganz neu eingeben.


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. Juli 2021)

Dann muss ich ja auf den FCLK verzichten 

Aber ich werds halt nochmal vergleichen.
Einfach mal MPT clean installieren und schauen was passiert.


----------



## RX480 (22. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hmm bei mir stimmt grad auch was nicht,


Ich finds ja Klasse, wie gut der fclk 1705 + boost 1400 zum Sparbrötchen passt.
_Da haste wirklich gut bei der nonXT abgekupfert!_


----------



## Duvar (22. Juli 2021)

Konnte den Score nicht glauben, hab mal einen Verifizierungsrun gemacht, aber diesmal ohne gelogge, nur TS lief^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade das der aktuelle Win 11 Treiber nicht akzeptiert wird 
PS Ja CPU läuft nur mit 3.8GHz und RAM auch nur im Schneckentempo.


----------



## hellm (22. Juli 2021)

Beim RAM brauchst nicht sparen. So ein Spiecherriegel verbraucht nur ein paar Watt:








						Wie viel Strom verbraucht der Arbeitsspeicher?
					

Die Antwort kann je nach den verschiedenen Umständen wie etwa  Systemtyp, Anwendungen und Typ des installierten spezifischen Arbeitsspeichers variieren.




					www.crucial.de


----------



## RX480 (22. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja CPU läuft nur mit 3.8GHz und RAM auch nur im Schneckentempo.


Das muss für so ein niedriges Setting gar net schlecht sein, je weniger die CPU zieht, umso glatter (ripplefreier)
sind die Strömlinge für die GPU.


----------



## Duvar (22. Juli 2021)

RAM läuft mit 3600CL18 ~1.2V 0.9V SOC und CPU etwas über 0.9V rum, bin zufrieden so. Die Kiste rennt und FPS Werte sind super


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Grad mal die MPT 1.35 geladen, da ist mir aufgefallen, dass unter Curve kein Static Voltage Offset angezeigt wird, während bei der 1.37 b4 Werte hinterlegt sind, kann es sein, dass es daran liegt?


Nein die Werte sind ja so oder so hinterlegt in der PPT, ob das MPT die auslesen und editieren kann spielt erstmal keine Rolle.

Läuft die Spannungsversorgung mit Stockwerten denn normal?


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. Juli 2021)

Alles klar, hätte ja sein können, dass sich da ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat.

Ich hab eben noch ein paar Tests gemacht und dann festgestellt, dass die Spannung mit der Auflösung skaliert. 

Rendere ich ein kleines "Furmark" Imitat, dann wird bei entsprechend weniger last die Spannung auch angelegt, Wechsel ich in den Fullscreen, dann droped die Spannung auf bis zu 1035mv


----------



## zotac2012 (22. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Kannst *hier* mal versuchen, abzukupfern - meine mag im WM auch keine hohen Spannungen.


Ich habe mal Deine Werte im MPT-Tool übernommen, bis auf  Power and  Voltage TDC Limits A da habe ich den Soc Wert auf 55 belassen und  bei Frequency da habe ich max. Soc auf 1020 MHz [ statt Deiner 1010 MHz!] eingestellt.  So lief meine RX 6800XT Midnight Black Edition ohne Probleme im Time Spy Extreme und dem normalen Time Spy durch.

Hier mal die Ergebnisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## RX480 (22. Juli 2021)

Heute ist wohl der Tag der kleinen CPU`s?
Erst Duvar und jetzt Du mit gutem Setting.


----------



## Duvar (23. Juli 2021)

TSX mit dem 165W Setting






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Konnte noch 10mV runter im Extreme run^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbrauch ist immer noch im Schnitt bei 165W.


----------



## ApolloX30 (23. Juli 2021)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht meckern!


Aber echt nicht. 
Das SoC-UV scheint auch nicht bei jeder Karte was zu bringen. Also ich bin mit meinen Einstellungen, die ich mir bzgl. SoC von @Gurdi abgeschaut hab, und der sehr niedrigen Core Spannung im WM plus voller Core Spannung im MPT (also sehr großer Offset) ziemlich allein auf weiter Flur. 
Warum meine genau so am besten läuft weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Darkearth27 (23. Juli 2021)

Kurze Info.

Nachdem ich  in gestern den ganzen Tag versucht habe, die fehlenden Punkte zu finden, habe ich aufgegeben.
Ich kann die Karte nicht mehr dazu überreden die Leistung auf die Straße zu bringen.
Im Schnitt fehlen mir 1000punkte im timespy (mit identischen Werten) dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Karte sich wie bereits erwähnt, nicht mehr die gleiche Spannung nimmt wie vor der Neuinstallation.

Treiber Reste vom HAGS Treiber waren (hatte den 21.7.1 drüber installiert) nicht der Auslöser, habe es schon versucht.

Also irgendwas scheint da nicht mehr zu stimmen.

Wie dem auch sei, ich belasse es bei meinem 200w Profil auch wenn im timespy dann Punkte fehlen. FPS sind in Games jedenfalls identisch.

Hier dann noch die Screens
Profil wurde importiert, somit sollten die Settings 100% identisch sein -> sowohl MPT Profil als auch das Wattman Profil.

Vorher:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nachher:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nachtrag:
Mit +15% im Wattman eingestellt bekomme ich dann ähnliche Punkte wie vorher, brauche also 30w mehr für den gleichen Score im TimeSpy.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schon sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## RX480 (23. Juli 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Warum meine genau so am besten läuft weiß ich nicht.


Jeder, der mit nem knappen PL arbeitet profitiert von Sparmaßnahmen beim SOC+Vram. (ala Duvar)
dito hilfts evtl. auch wenn man an ner interessanten Temp. grenze ist

@Duvar 
Zwecks 24/7 optimieren bin ich jetzt mit dem minTakt 70MHz über fclk. _(der fclkboost-wert ist mir doch net geheuer)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (23. Juli 2021)

So, Spannungen passen nun wieder, allerdings mit dem selben Ergebnis, dass es bei weniger Punkten bleibt.

Wieso weshalb warum kann ich nicht sagen, ist mir nun aber auch egal. Wenn ich noch mehr Zeit da rein stecke frisst mich meine Frau, nachdem sie mir das Fell über die Ohren gezogen hat.


----------



## Duvar (23. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> So, Spannungen passen nun wieder, allerdings mit dem selben Ergebnis, dass es bei weniger Punkten bleibt.
> 
> Wieso weshalb warum kann ich nicht sagen, ist mir nun aber auch egal. Wenn ich noch mehr Zeit da rein stecke frisst mich meine Frau, nachdem sie mir das Fell über die Ohren gezogen hat.


Das nagt an einem wenn es nicht passt, denke wir alle können das gut verstehen. Hoffe das es sich bessert mit einem neuen Treiber demnächst. Aber ganz ehrlich, wirklich wichtig ist es nicht, ob du jetzt ein halbes FPS mehr hast oder net, aber ja, es nervt trotzdem. Kopf hoch gibt wichtigeres im Leben als ne Diva von einer Grafikkarte die je nach Lust und Laune zickig werden kann.


----------



## Darkearth27 (23. Juli 2021)

Seh ich auch so.
Und ob nun 19900 mit 200 oder 233w ist auch egal, sind immer noch 8900 mehr als mit der 1080ti bei 100w weniger Leistungsaufnahme. Und für die eine oder andere 3080 reicht es auch.

Solange ich kein FPS Verlust in den Games habe die ich spiele ist mir das eh egal und dann gibt es ja immer noch OC.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Eh ich auch so.
> Und ob nun 19900 mit 200 oder 233w ist auch egal, sind immer noch 8900 mehr als mit der 1080ti bei 100w weniger Leistungsaufnahme. Und für die Einladung  oder andere 3080 reicht es auch.
> 
> Solange ich kein GPS Verlust in den Games habe die ich spiele ist mir das eh egal und dann gibt es ja immer noch OC.


Woran lag es denn mit der Spannung bzw was hat sich geändert dass zumindest die wieder normal anliegt.


----------



## Darkearth27 (23. Juli 2021)

Hab die offsets etwas geändert (war vorher nicht nötig) nun liegen aber wieder die eingestellten Werte bei max last / Takt an.


----------



## RX480 (23. Juli 2021)

_Bei mir scheints sich auch langsam wieder eingerüttelt zu haben,  ...nur noch selten die falschen Watts._

Dank Gurdi habe ich nochmal über maxGFX und minGFX - Volts nachgedacht und stauche meine Kurve jetzt
oben und unten um die 6mV, d.h. ich habe min GFX um 6mV angehoben, um den oberen  Cap von 1025 auf 1018 zu
kompensieren.
Zusätzlich mal gaaaanz vorsichtig mit negativem PL von -2 meine ASIC auf 220W getrimmt. Da kann ich jetzt bei Bedarf
zw. PL 0 und -2 wechseln, bei ca. 9MHz und 3mV Unterschied im WM-Setting. _(große negative PL mag mein Chip net)_
Die effektive SOC-Spannung ist mittlerweile unter 850mV.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2021)

Das Ändern der Min GFX ist so lange kein Problem mit dem eingestellten Offset solange man das Verhältnis zueinander wahrt, also Max und Min gleich absenkt/steigert. Andernfalls muss man den Offset ändern im Wattman.


----------



## Duvar (24. Juli 2021)

Hier mal ein just 4 fun 150W run.
Log ist vom Grafiktest 2 beim Timespy.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Erinnerung guru 3ds aktuelles TS Grafikscore Ranking^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (24. Juli 2021)

Was machst Du dann eigentlich als Nächstes mit dem vielen gesparten Geld?

btw.
Der Funfactor ist auf jeden Fall enorm mit RDNA2,  ...fast schlimmer als mit Vega@ODT+MemTweaker.

Bei IL hat ein Miner  mit VDDCI<825mV dann Fehler._(vermutlich mit 2150FT ... soll ja Was bringen)_
Duvar wollte doch mal wissen wie tief Es geht bei XYZ.


----------



## Duvar (24. Juli 2021)

Auf wv soll ich stellen?.

Edit: Hab min gfx auf 500mV gestellt. Rechner fährt nicht mehr hoch. Alarmstufe Rot totaler Blackout hier.

Edit 2: Puhh musste ich die alte Nvidia GT 730 zur Rettung rauskramen XD
550mV liefen auch nicht, 575 schon, hatte aber nicht bessere Scores.
Hab mit allen Spannungen mal ein wenig gespielt, aber mein bestes Ergebnis war das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (24. Juli 2021)

Hat denn schon Jemand mit *beta5* die "LinearDrop" -States manipuliert?
_Sieht fast so aus, als ob man jetzt das DS der GPU beeinflussen könnte. (bzw. Verhalten wenn die maxV net erreicht werden können wg. fehlendem PL)_

btw.
Zu fclk boost gibts inzwischen auch ne Meinung im Thread bei IL:
_It appears that Fclkboostfreq is a threshold related to power savings. I assume that below the threshold, power saving features are enabled, and above, power saving features are disabled._

Da kann ich also mit minTakt wieder auf 1470 runtergehen.
Bei LinearDrop erstmal die mittleren Werte etwas reduziert für mehr Stabilität !?


----------



## Darkearth27 (24. Juli 2021)

Der fclk betrifft aber den soc, also müsste eher die soc Spannung droppen.

Wenn dem so ist, müsste man das ja an der soc voltage ablesen können, was bei mir selbst bei 2000 nicht der Fall ist.
Ok ich habe auch min, Max und Boost alle auf 2000 gesetzt, müsste also mal quer testen was passiert wenn ich den Boost niedriger oder höher einstelle als min und max.


----------



## RX480 (24. Juli 2021)

Das ist ja nur ein subjektives Gedankenspiel bei mir, das der minGPU-Takt so hoch bleiben soll, das selbst
der reduzierte fclk von 1400 gut passt.
Fände es ungünstig, wenn Warte/Leerlauftakte entstehen würden oder erstmal wieder mit Verzögerung der
Takt bei A oder B hoch muss = schlechte Frametimes und Inputlag.

...passiert eh erst Alles mit Fps-Limit, beim Benchen wirste Das net merken


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Edit: Hab min gfx auf 500mV gestellt. Rechner fährt nicht mehr hoch. Alarmstufe Rot totaler Blackout hier.


Du kannst immer über Windows abgesicherter Modus mit Standard VGA Treiber falsche Settings wieder zurücksetzen.

Gibt schon wieder eine neue Version vom MPT, Beta 5.
Kann jemand was mit den Linear Drop anfangen?


----------



## RX480 (24. Juli 2021)

Das scheint net easy zu sein, siehe Post oben.

In CP2077 musste ich mit den o.g. Tweaks mit dem maxTakt runter.
_Da habe ich viele Taktwechsel, wo Es vermutlich irgendwie bemerkbar wird._

*edit:*_ Jetzt mal genau andersum die Werte 0-4 erhöht, ...lief stabil mit dem o.g. niedrigeren maxTakt
edit2: Jo, damit läuft auch wieder höherer maxTakt stabil = *passt*_


----------



## Darkearth27 (24. Juli 2021)

Neue MPT Version getestet.

230w (anstelle von 200w)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Speicher wird dann noch angezogen (2124 mit FT1) und die Lüfterkurve eingestellt, dann sollte das alles passen.
Dabei werde ich dann daily auch bleiben. Eventuell auch nur auf 200w (PL einfach wieder auf 0 stellen) schauen wir mal wie das sich in games verhalten wird.

BTW SoC Voltage muss ich mehr anlegen, wegen des FCLK, den werde ich dann wieder auf 2000 fest setzen.


----------



## RX480 (24. Juli 2021)

LinearDrop:
Bei Dir ging wohl reduzieren der Werte 1-4 problemlos?


----------



## Darkearth27 (24. Juli 2021)

Aktuell schon, bin noch in der Testphase. Schließlich sagt Timespy erstmal nichts aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links Stock, rechts geänderte Werte. 
Werde damit aber noch etwas spielen, eventuell den Takt etwas reduzieren ab wann der Offset greifen soll, oder erhöhen, mal schauen in welche Richtung ich muss.


----------



## Dudelll (24. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Aktuell schon, bin noch in der Testphase. Schließlich sagt Timespy erstmal nichts aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du da zufällig mitgeloggt was für Auswirkungen die Veränderung auf die tatsächliche Spannung hat?


----------



## RX480 (24. Juli 2021)

Ich finde sogar die Frage, obs stabiler wird interessanter, weil man dann evtl. den maxTakt wieder etwas genauer einstellen könnte.

Der Verbrauch (x) ändert sich net groß , also können die Auswirkungen auf die maxVoltage net gravierend sein, sofern
man sich net am höchsten Wert vergreift.
(das ist jetzt mit erhöhten Werten, hoffentlich stabiler)

(x) siehe Anhang

*edit: *_nur mal kurz in CP2077 probiert mit mehr maxTakt, also wäre Das für mich der interessantere "way to go"_


----------



## Darkearth27 (24. Juli 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hast du da zufällig mitgeloggt was für Auswirkungen die Veränderung auf die tatsächliche Spannung hat?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Voltage und Ampere vom SoC und Core mal verglichen.

GPU PPT nochmal einzeln dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

So ist es wohl besser zu sehen


----------



## Duvar (24. Juli 2021)

Was mir noch jetzt aufgefallen ist beim Win 11 Treiber ist, dass die Performance unterhalb von 150W nicht mehr so drastisch einbricht. Vorher war es ja so, dass sobald man unter die 150W geht die Performance extrem droppt, mittlerweile scheint das ausgemerzt zu sein, also früher hätteste von Träumen können bei 130W noch solche Scores zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (24. Juli 2021)

@Dudelll 

Hab im Anhang beide Logs nochmal als zip, falls du selbst vergleichen möchtest.


----------



## Dudelll (24. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Voltage und Ampere vom SoC und Core mal verglichen.
> 
> GPU PPT nochmal einzeln dazu:
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank. Hm auf den ersten Blick siehts aber nicht unbedingt danach aus als ob sich wirklich was geändert hätte, oder übersehe ich den entscheidenden Unterschied grad einfach xD

Ah super, danke für die Logs. Sobald ich mein neues Ram Setting endlich mal durch 10k Karhu bekomme schau ich mir über den Tag auch mal genauer an was man mit dem neuen Mpt so machen kann. Würds nur gerne systematisch machen, aber da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher wie man da am besten ran geht. Evtl probier ich mal Heaven Bench oder ähnlich alten Kram, vllt. kann man da durch MSAA etc einigermaßen gut durch unterschiedliche Lastbereiche schalten und loggen wie sich die Spannungen verhalten wenn man im MPT was anpasst


----------



## Darkearth27 (24. Juli 2021)

Es sind nur leichte Abweichungen zu erkennen (hab ja auch nur leichte Änderungen vorgenommen) die bei Last / Teillast vorhanden sind.

Etwa das frühere herunter takten und senken der Spannung und ebenso das frühere herauftakten und mehr Spannung anliegend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Timespy ist dafür nun auch nicht wirklich brauchbar, da müsste ich das mal in Games mit loggen.


----------



## Dudelll (24. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Es sind leichte Abweichungen, zu erkennen (hab ja auch nur leichte änderungen vorgenommen) die bei Last / Teillast vorhanden sind.
> 
> Etwas das frühere herunter takten und senken der Spannung und ebenso das frühere herauftakten und mehr Spannung anliegend.
> 
> Timespy ist dafür nun auch nicht wirklich brauchbar, da müsste ich das mal in Games mit loggen.


Hm der effective Gpu Clock ist schon deutlich anders beim angepassten Setting

Edit : Hier läuft was falsch^^


----------



## Darkearth27 (24. Juli 2021)

Ist das mein Log? 
Weil das sieht irgendwie anders aus als bei mir oben mit dem Log Viewer.

Oder sind das deine Werte?


----------



## Dudelll (24. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ist das mein Log?
> Weil das sieht irgendwie anders aus als bei mir oben mit dem Log Viewer.
> 
> Oder sind das deine Werte?


Ist aus deinem angehängtem Log

Wait ist ja echt strange das die Daten bei mir anders aussehen xD


----------



## Darkearth27 (24. Juli 2021)

Deswegen fragte ich ja. Das angepasste hatte im übrigen auch ein paar mehr Punkte als das mit Standard droop Werten (höhere GPU Punkte)


----------



## Dudelll (24. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Deswegen fragte ich ja. Das angepasste hatte im übrigen auch ein paar mehr Punkte als das mit Standard droop Werten (höhere GPU Punkte)


Ja danke für den Hinweis, irgendwie hat mein Auswerte Skript sich verhaspelt mit den Dezimalstellen und die Werte krude durcheinander importiert, gut das es aufgefallen ist bevor ich den ganzen Tag meine eigene Auswertung damit gemacht hab und verzweifeln würde xD


----------



## TheOpenfield (24. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> früher hätteste von Träumen können bei 130W noch solche Scores zu sehen.


Nice, endlich ein Score, den ich mit der 2080 Ti auch erreichen kann... mit jenseits 300W 
Echt nette Geschichte, wie die Karten unten raus skalieren.


----------



## Duvar (24. Juli 2021)

100W sollte ich vielleicht noch testen.

Edit: massiver Takteinbruch mit 100W. Score bei knapp über 13k. 100 sind zu wenig.

110W, muss hier aber noch Wattman Settings anpassen. Vllt bekomme ich den Score höher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Minus 17mV beim Wattman und schon steigen die Punkte, mal sehen was noch geht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skalierung bei mir:

110W= 15.4k
130W= 16.9K
150W= 18.1k
165W= 18.75k
180W= 19.2k


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2021)

Der Linear Drop ist grundsätzlich eine interessante Einstellung. Weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll bei dem ganzen neuen Zeug derzeit.


----------



## Dudelll (24. Juli 2021)

Gibts noch keine neuen Erfahrungen dazu ^^ Hatte gehofft ihr habt einfach schon rausgefunden wie das funktioniert und ich brauch nur noch abschreiben 

Den kompletten Tag am Ram OC gesessen, das mistige Kit will 3800 cl14 einfach nicht 100% stable fressen. Bin jetzt auf 3733 runter, mal schauen ob das wenigstens durch geht, dann kann ich auch endlich mal wieder mit der GPU weiter machen , was ja eigentlich der Plan für den Tag war heute


----------



## Darkearth27 (24. Juli 2021)

Eigentlich ist die "Funktion" auch einfach.

Takt im verhältnis zum Offset.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Takt anheben / verringern bis wann der Offset laufen soll und dann wird der offset rechts genutzt (immer max auslastung / Takt vorausgesetzt)

Ab 2.4GHz ist auf die maximal 1.175v also ein offset von 0.069v and so on.
Je höher der Takt, desto mehr offset wird gesetzt um die TBP (ist die letzte unbekannte) nicht zu überschreiten.

Leider hat AMD da, wie bei den CPUs auch, TDC, EDC und PPT Limits im Bios der Karte hinterlegt die aktuell nur durch viel testen ausgelotet werden können, da auch hier, wie bei den CPUs je nach Chipgüte teils hohe Abweichungen auftreten können.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2021)

Der Linear Drop ist nicht unbedingt dafür interessant ein neues Setting zu kreieren, aber man kann damit Taktbereiche nochmal gezielt und vor allem unabhängig voneinander optimieren. 
Zudem solltesich damit eigentlich auch der maximale Boost der Karte etwas in die Höhe treiben lassen, ergo der Taktoffset verringern lassen, dass muss ich aber noch genauer testen.


----------



## RX480 (24. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ab 2.4GHz ist auf die maximal 1.175v also ein offset von 0.069v and so on.
> Je höher der Takt, desto mehr offset wird gesetzt um die TBP (ist die letzte unbekannte) nicht zu überschreiten.


Das kann auch ganz *anders* sein !!!
weil
Bei mir hat verringern des Offset=Addon? zu mehr "instabil" geführt.

Ich sehe das eher so:  bei Takt 0 MHz gibts ne Basis minGFX *zzgl.* 65,5mV _(meine geä. Werte)_
1500 MHz erhält dann zzgl. 75mV
2000 MHz ...zzgl. 89mV
2200 MHz ...zzgl. 98mV
und
2800 MHz ...zzgl. 230mV (ist dann quasi das obere Ende der Kurve)
_d.h. default 793mV+230mV = ca. 1025mV die man quasi erst bei freiem Takt 2800 erreichen könnte
(ob man jetzt einfach mal bei ausreichend PL die 2800 in 2600 ändern könnte, who knows ...besser net im höchsten State probieren
sondern nur im zweithöchsten, z.Bsp. 2200-->2500@minGFX+193mV im LD)

Die 230mV sind übrigens auch zufälligerweise bei mir genau die Summe aus default StaticVoltageOffset.
*edit:* werde jetz die Curve so anpassen, das wieder die 230mV rauskommen!_

btw.
Bei mir hatte heute Abend W10 mal wieder den Treiber rausgeschmissen, ... Neuinstall erf.
_Infolgedessen jetzt mal der saubere Boostwert im Gravitymark mit frischem Treiber+MPT:
(keine große Veränderung zu heute früh, nur mit etwas mehr Takt im WM  2558-->2565)_


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juli 2021)

Das Absenken der V im Linear Drop macht das System definitiv instabiler. Interessant wäre ob man damit nicht evtl sogar die maximale Spannungsgrenze überschreiten könnte.


----------



## Dudelll (25. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Absenken der V im Linear Drop macht das System definitiv instabiler. Interessant wäre ob man damit nicht evtl sogar die maximale Spannungsgrenze überschreiten könnte.


Verstehe nicht wirklich wieso es das ganze instabiler macht. Geringerer droop sollte ja ne höhere Spannung zur Folge haben und dann eigentlich stabiler sein oder nicht ?


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

Das ist nach m.E. kein Drop sondern Addon zur minGFX, wie bereits Oben erklärt!

Nur die Takte sind gestuft, deswegen evtl. die Bezeichnung TaktDrop.
_Keiner hat gesagt das Drop = VoltDrop sein muss. (außer Darkearth, der ne unbestätigte TBP-Abhängigkeit ins Spiel bringt)

btw.
Habe jetzt auch die SVO-Curve passend gemacht._


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. Juli 2021)

Ja, das mit der TBP ist halt Mutmaßung, da man dies leider nicht erkennen kann,

Aktuell ist es ja so, dass selbst die Reference Karten (ob unter Wasser oder nicht spielt ja auch eine Rolle) irgendwann ihr Thermisches Limit erreicht haben.

Chipgüte, sowie max möglicher IF Takt und UV potential sind ja auch sehr variable.

Aus dem Grund denke ich, dass es einfach nicht möglich sein wird ein "allgemein gültiges Offset / Taktverhältnis" für alle Karten auszusprechen.

Duvar mit seiner Monster UV Karte wird nach oben wahrscheinlich nicht so gut laufen, wie meine Karte die unter Luft auf 23.8k gemacht hat (aktuell sind max 23.5k drin)

Deswegen bleibt nichts außer testen, testen, testen und das max aus der eigenen Karte rausholen (oder fürs Daily optimieren)


----------



## Dudelll (25. Juli 2021)

Hab bislang nur durch wildes verändern der Werte verursacht irgendwie die Max. Voltage die unter Last anliegt zu ändern aber so direkt scheinen die Werte da keinen Einfluss drauf haben, die Karte hängt immer bei 1.1V rum   

Dafür scheint man mit den Werten irgendwie was versemmeln zu können (hatte ja paar Posts vorher auch schon jemand gehabt), meine FPS in TS sind zumindest nach paar Versuchen mit dem Linear Drop komplett im Eimer, auch mit MPT removed.

Mal schauen ob MPT und Treiber Reinstall das wieder beheben


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

Wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe, könnte man bei ausreichend PL den Wert
3100MHz-->2800MHz@ minGFX+ 358mV (6900) setzen ...versuchen, um die max. Voltage zu erzwingen
oder
Das besser/safer bei ner Stufe drunter probieren.
2700-->2800@minGFX+358mV = 1175mV
Die 1175mV sind natürlich sooo enorm viel, das man erst mit 500W+ dorthin käme.

edit:
Evtl. genügsam sein und erstmal nur versuchen auf effektiv 1150mV zu kommen.
Zum Auslesen bitte net GPU-Z nehmen= Murks. HWinfo ist besser geeignet.


----------



## Dudelll (25. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe, könnte man bei ausreichend PL den Wert
> 3100MHz-->2800MHz@ minGFX+ 358mV (6900) setzen ...versuchen, um die max. Voltage zu erzwingen
> oder
> Das besser/safer bei ner Stufe drunter probieren.
> ...


Sobald meine Karte Stock wieder normal läuft probier ich das Mal aus. Erstmal auf 1,12v würd mir schon reichen :p


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Sobald meine Karte Stock wieder normal läuft probier ich das Mal aus. Erstmal auf 1,12v würd mir schon reichen :p


1+

1,1250V ist ein gutes Ziel mit realistischen Watts (x)
vllt. mal net auf 2800MHz in *State 4* gehen, sondern 2775 bzw. effektiv 2725MHz?

(x) z.Bsp. minGFX = 837,50mV + 287,50mV im LinearDrop
default minGFX= 825mV bei Dir ? ... und _etwas Polster angenommen 
Du müsstest dann evtl. die minGFX auch genau so erhöhen. (Eingabe 837 im MPT)_

btw.
_Ich habs leider selbst net exakt gemacht, weil ich minGFX= 800mV habe + SVO a+b+c= 230mV
in Summe minGFX+SVO somit etwas über 1025mV liege, scheint aber erstmal net zu stören
(weil Gurdi fragte, ob man die 1025mV zumindestens in Teilen der Curve austricksen könnte)_

Die jetzigen Überlegungen sind dann fast schon wieder so, wie man das von Vega mit State 6 kennt.
Takt+Volt am Arbeitspunkt jonglieren. _(State 7 war dann nur noch Boost unter Teilllast)_


----------



## Dudelll (25. Juli 2021)

Ok ich pack das feature erstmal nicht mehr an. Nach Treiber reinstall ging alles wieder normal, aber sobald ich irgendeinen Wert in dem linear Drop anpacke ( Grade State 5 auf 2.8 / 0.295 probiert ) und ändere geht irgendwas schief und die Karte macht nur noch Murks -> deutlich geringere Fps in TS. Das lässt sich nur über Änderungen oder Reset vom MPT auch nicht mehr Rückgängig machen.

Ein bisschen so wie wenn der Treiber während nem Bench komplett crasht und man in dieser Art Fail-Safe hängt, außer das (ich zumindest) das nur zurücksetzen kann indem ich den kompletten Treiber neu installier.


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

State 5 lieber net nehmen sondern nur State 4.

btw.
Nach nem Crash sollte man solange warten bis der workload im Hintergrund zu Ende gekommen ist.(x)
Dann fängt sich der Treiber meist und kann mit default auf den Desktop zurück.

(x) gehe mal davon aus, das der TS-workload trotz Treibercrash weiter läuft

btw.
_Werde jetzt mal spassenshalber meinen zweithöchsten State ändern
und
Dir dann berichten, ...erstmal  800mV +193,75mV = 993,75mV , wie in Gravity zuletzt gemessen_


----------



## Dudelll (25. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> State 5 lieber net nehmen sondern nur State 4.
> 
> btw.
> Nach nem Crash sollte man solange warten bis der workload im Hintergrund zu Ende gekommen ist.(x)
> ...


Ja normalerweise reicht's alle Prozesse zu killen und eine Runde mpt -> Default -> von vorne um weiter machen zu können. Sobald ich bei dem linear drop was ändere und dann der Treiber crasht geht das aber nicht mehr. Neustart und PC vom Netz hilft übrigens auch nicht.

Ich hab jetzt zwar nur ne Statistik von 3 versuchen, aber alle drei Male half nur treiber clean Install   

Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Wenn der Treiber nicht richtig crasht sondern nur ts zum Desktop crasht ist übrigens alles i.o. und das Problem tritt nicht auf.


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

Der Versuch ging übrigens bei mir auch net gut aus.
konnte aber nach ner Weile auf den Desktop zurück

Musste trotzdem den PC hinterher nochmal neu starten, weil der Lüfter irgendwie komisch zu hoch nachlief.
_(meine Fresse ...hatte gar net gemerkt das im MPT das PWM-Minimum auf 30% stand, ... falsches Bios geladen?)_

jetzt nochmal mit maxTakt auf "safe" -->Wow! _die SOC-Spannung ist runter auf 837,50mV
Das hätte ich jetzt net gedacht, das man ausversehen den SOC mit beeinflusst, denn an 7MHz weniger GFX maxTakt
kanns ja wohl net liegen, oder!?
Das könnte allerdings auch an meiner geänderten Curve liegen, weil ich b kleiner gemacht habe!?
--> werde mal b erhöhen und c reduzieren, bin dann wieder bei default Curve
und der SOC ist wieder etwas angestiegen= safer_

Werde jetzt mal noch im WM den minGFX-takt auf 1570 anheben, damit der eff.Takt > State 2 bleibt, um
etwas mehr Volt beim Runtertakten (Drop) zu haben. _(nur der eff.SOC ist wieder ein mue runter!?)_
Aber auch das maxOC/UVen läuft erstmal wieder. Games schaue ich mir dann Morgen in aller Ruhe an.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juli 2021)

Der Linear Drop ist schon ein sehr empfindliches System.


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. Juli 2021)

Wichtig ist es, nicht zu viel an den Max / Min Takt Werten zu ändern, denn der Drop richtet sich offensichtlich nach den im Bios hinterlegten Stock Werten (so meine Erfahrung von gestern)

100MHz hoch oder Runter ok und auch die Voltage max 10mv, dann geht das auch mit der Curve besser.

Es ändert sich recht wenig, aber man kann halt die Boost-Curve und die Spannungs-Curve damit leicht verschieben, besser wird es mMn nicht (in Form von mehr Takt oder ähnlichem)


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Linear Drop ist schon ein sehr empfindliches System.


für Raketenjonny zum Testen:

*finally*

_Wichtig war mir, für die mittleren Taktstufen exakte Spannungsvorgaben machen zu können.
Habe dabei den minTakt 1500+70MHz und den defaultClock 2475 aus dem FrequencyTab genommen.
(diese werden z.T. auch beim Stresstest benutzt, ...kann Zufall sein)

Bei Einsatz von DL ist es nicht zu empfehlen, die SVO-Curve zu ändern._


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raketenjonny kann noch ein bisjen Boden gut machen mit ein paar kleinen  Tweaks.

@Dudelll Hier noch meine MPT Werte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wattman 2480 Max  Stock Min
Spannung auf 895mv
Ram 2140 FT1


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

Da hast Du glatt ggü. der Liste noch mal locker 1k points rausgehauen, Wow!
_(dort der 195W score)_

Die Threads bei TS sind irgendwie total fürn Popo!
_sieht man schön an Deinem CPU-Boost_


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juli 2021)

Die 6800XT ist am Ende mit meinem Setting, paar popelige Punkte konnte ich noch rausholen mit ganz leichten Tweaks an der Vram Spannung, dem LD und dem IF Takt.
Auf der 6800 kann man mit dem IF aber noch ein bisjen was gut machen, da ist etwas mehr Spielraum (nutze derzeit 1650)


----------



## hellm (25. Juli 2021)

Also fliegt Linear Droop wieder raus, oder wandert zumindest zwei Reiter weiter..

Mag jemand mal untersuchen ob sich mit der XTXH_LC Version am LLC oder grundsätzlich etwas ändert? Dort sind unter der AVFS Sektion, da habe ich auch Linear Droop her, so einige Werte verändert.


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

hellm schrieb:


> Also fliegt Linear Droop wieder raus, oder wandert zumindest zwei Reiter weiter..


Bitte gleich mit Hinweisen :
_- entweder LD oder SVO nutzen
- AVFS nur für Navi nutzen

Es gibt bei unbedachter Nutzung von LD ganz schnell zu große Abweichungen von der SVO-Curve, wo der Treiber
vermutlich net mehr schnell genug reagieren kann, um nen sinnvollen Wert zu nehmen.
Insofern ist LD nur ein Tool um untere States noch mit ein bisschen mehr Volt abzusichern, was ja im Fall von Gaming
mit Fps-Limit und aktivem DeepSleep öfter mal gebraucht wird. (betrifft vor Allem die kleine 6800nonXT mit Ihrer
niedrigen minGFX-Voltage)_

@Gurdi 
_Habe doch glatt Quark bei den Voltages eingegeben, die kleinen Kommastellen sehen halt sehr ähnlich aus.
anbei korrekt:_


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. Juli 2021)

@RX480 nutzt du beim gravity Mark 2 mio? Wenn ja kannst du in 1440p mal komplett durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## hellm (25. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bitte gleich mit Hinweisen :
> _- entweder LD oder SVO nutzen
> - AVFS nur für Navi nutzen_
> 
> [..]^^



SVO steht unter "Section: AVFS". Wie Linear Droop eben auch. Ich überarbeite das mal, benenne Curve in AVFS um und versuch da möglichst alles reinzupacken? Dafür muss ich entweder MPT und alle Tabs vergrößern oder nochmal nen Button reinsetzen.. uff.. vielleicht ist unter Curve auch alles nötige bzw. sinnvolle schon vorhanden. Und mehr Vcore kann man so auch nicht rausquetschen.


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> @RX480 nutzt du beim gravity Mark 2 mio? Wenn ja kannst du in 1440p mal komplett durchlaufen lassen?


musste leider 2x Anlauf nehmen, weil der Screenshot mit "druck" net funzte
_(im HAGS-Treiber hab ich leider net AMD-Screenshot)_
jetzt
mit dem Handy

Wattman+MPT-Setting ist wie in dem Post#8.789 zu Spannungsmessungen benutzt.
2550MHz@929mV ; ...Vram net Oced, nur zur Safety mit 2020 standard timing = DPM3


----------



## ShirKhan (25. Juli 2021)

hellm schrieb:


> Und mehr Vcore kann man so auch nicht rausquetschen.


Hi,

ist das eine Erkenntnis aus dem Querlesen der Berichte in den einschlägigen Threads oder ist dir das ohnehin klar?

Wir haben nämlich mit den neuen MPT-"Features" versucht, die anliegende GPU-Spannung  (6900XT) über das Maximum von ca. 1110-1120mV hinaus anzuheben, bisher vergeblich.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juli 2021)

hellm schrieb:


> SVO steht unter "Section: AVFS". Wie Linear Droop eben auch. Ich überarbeite das mal, benenne Curve in AVFS um und versuch da möglichst alles reinzupacken? Dafür muss ich entweder MPT und alle Tabs vergrößern oder nochmal nen Button reinsetzen.. uff.. vielleicht ist unter Curve auch alles nötige bzw. sinnvolle schon vorhanden. Und mehr Vcore kann man so auch nicht rausquetschen.


Mach dir da nicht zuviel Mühe mit, der nutzen der Funktion läuft in engen Grenzen. Grundsätzlich kann man das alles bereits realisieren über MPT und Wattmann. Zuviel gefuddel an den Werten führt auch schnell mal dazu dass das UEFI der Karte meckert.


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

hellm schrieb:


> Und mehr Vcore kann man so auch nicht rausquetschen.


...bezieht sich auf die Bios-Grenzen, die AMD gesetzt hat.

_Ob ne Graka im zweithöchsten LD-State noch mehr effektive Volt erzielen/nutzen kann ist dem Geschick des Einzelnen überlassen.
Darf halt net zu sehr von der VSO-Curve abweichen. _

@hellm
Layout für CurveTab  ? ...Platz wäre evtl. genug


----------



## hellm (25. Juli 2021)

ShirKhan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist das eine Erkenntnis aus dem Querlesen der Berichte in den einschlägigen Threads oder ist dir das ohnehin klar?
> 
> Wir haben nämlich mit den neuen MPT-"Features" versucht, die anliegende GPU-Spannung  (6900XT) über das Maximum von ca. 1110-1120mV hinaus anzuheben, bisher vergeblich.


Da reicht das querlesen hier. Klar war mir das nicht, da hab ich euch einfach mal als Beta-Tester eingespannt. Steht aber auch ganz groß drauf.

@RX480
Jup, so ungefähr. Kommt vielleicht noch was hinzu.


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

hellm schrieb:


> ...Kommt vielleicht noch was hinzu.


Du bist zu schnell....

_Ich wollte eigentlich mal wieder ein bisschen real life aktivieren und net schon wieder MPTen._


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2021)

Gab nen neuen Win 11 Treiber--->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Performance von 15.4 auf 15.7 gestiegen bei exakt selben Settings.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (25. Juli 2021)

Wie stark gestiegen wäre hilfreich ^^ ?


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2021)

300 Punkte bei 110W, oben rechts ist der neue Treiber. Laut Gerätemanager vom 22.07. der neue Treiber.


----------



## ShirKhan (25. Juli 2021)

@hellm: Danke, und auch hier noch mal ausdrücklich für deine Arbeit.


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2021)

Konnte beim neuen Treiber noch mit der Spannung ein wenig runter und den Score auf ~ 15.8k bei 110W steigern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> musste leider 2x Anlauf nehmen, weil der Screenshot mit "druck" net funzte.



Ging mir ähnlich, aber ich nutze dafür immer die "snipping" Funktion Win + shift + S -> dann kann man schön nur Teilbereiche ausschneiden.

Anbei mal 4 Runs mit unterschiedlichen Settings, eines darunter gleicht deinen Werten inklusive HWinfo Logs, falls du neugierig bist.

Hab dann noch ein OC Setting getestet, das Bild lade ich direkt hoch. 

Da geht sicher noch mehr Takt, Powerbudget (100w sind noch Luft) ist nicht erreicht, mal schauen wie weit das hoch geht. (Chip traue ich knappe 2800MHz zu in dem Bench)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2021)

Der neue Treiber für Win 11 scheint echt was rauszuholen, auch beim 130W Profil sind die Scores nun höher samt leicht geringerer Voltage.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Anbei mal 4 Runs mit unterschiedlichen Settings, eines darunter gleicht deinen Werten inklusive HWinfo Logs, falls du neugierig bist.


Ich staune immer, das Ihr einfach so das PL cappen könnt.
Mein Chip mag es gar net wenns zu knapp für die gewählte Spannung ist.


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. Juli 2021)

@Duvar 

Der Treiber ist echt gut 
230w limit und HAGS geht mit dem unter 10 auch noch. Also wird der erstmal bleiben.


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

Jo, install ging reibungslos:
_erst UWpair.inf, dann Gerätemanager und zur Sicherheit nach Reboot nochmal im Store reingeschaut
(hat jetzt automatisch ne neuere RadeonSoftware)_

HAGS ist auch bei mir noch Da.


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2021)

Gibts HAGS auch für 11 User? Kann ich das auch bekommen mit dem "Regisrtry Hack"?
Auf Win 10 hatte ich das ja mal, hat ordentlich was rausgehauen gehabt.

@Darkearth27 GZ, deine Performance ist wieder Top notch^^


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

no way für HAGS@dev builds
_Die Leute im Dev-Thread bei guru3d sagen, das mit Absicht bei der W10insider + W11insider das HAGS
gesperrt ist, um Klarheit über Fehlermeldungen zu haben. _


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

btw.
Der neue Treiber hat den Duvar-Effekt auch eingebaut!
_(die Watts springen lustig auf+ab, ....habe jetzt vorsichtshalber von PL-2 auf PL=off geändert, ...
da werden jetzt echt krasse Spikes mit gemessen ala Igor am Oszi)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> _da werden jetzt echt krasse Spikes mit gemessen ala Igor am Oszi)_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehts bei dir auch so aus?


Spoiler: GPUz






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 zeigt mir sogar 415w als Peak an, aber weder hat es HWinfo aufgezeichnet, noch hat mein Energiekostengerät schnell genug was anzeigen können. Müssen also wirklich ms gewesen sein.

Nachdem ich mir da nicht sicher sein kann, werde ich wieder zurück auf 21.7.1 gehen.

Ich hab grad auch schon einigen davon abgeraten sich den Treiber zu installieren, solange nicht klar ist ob es ein Bug ist beim auslesen (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da 2 unterschiedliche Programme die Spikes gemessen haben) oder ob es an HAGS liegt (Duvar hat sie ja ohne HAGS auch, also fällt auch das weg)

Erklärt auf der anderen Seite aber die höheren Scores. Schon sehr seltsam.


----------



## FetterKasten (25. Juli 2021)

Hat jmd. mit dem neuen Treiber vom 15.7. Erfahrungen in Sachen Stromverbrauch bei Youtube?
Hat sich da was geändert?

Der Alte hat ja schon erfolgreich das Problem mit dem nicht vorhanden Ram Runtertakten bei höheren Hz Zahlen behoben.


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab gestern mal 350W +15% eingestellt gehabt und sah da 520W+ teilweise, der 2. Grafiktest kackte aber sofort ab beim laden,, hab dann nicht länger versucht. Mein 500W Netzteil lief aber weiter, trotz angezeigten 500W+^^
Temps waren aber viel zu low für den Verbrauch der mir da angezeigt wurde.

Schau dir den Durchschnittsverbrauch an, da wirst du auf das eingestellte im Wattman kommen.


----------



## ApolloX30 (25. Juli 2021)

Habe wieder ein bisschen Datenanalyse betrieben, weil ich wissen wollte, was die neuen Treiber an Höchstleistung jetzt mehr aus unseren Karten herausholen: bis zu 5% mehr Graphics Score bei ca. 5% niedrigeren Maximaltakten der Karten. Cool!

Hier zum Nachlesen (hab mich dieses Mal auch ein bissl mit den CPUs und deren Scores beschäftigt):








						[User-Review] - Statistik-Analyse: So schlägt sich Navi 21 in 3DMark Time Spy
					

Statistik-Analyse: So schlägt sich Navi 21 in 3DMark Time Spy Drei Enthusiasten haben Zeit und Hirnschmalz investiert, um öffentlich einsehbare Daten zur Radeon RX 6800, 6800 XT und 6900 XT im Grafik-Benchmark Time Spy unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Dies ist das Ergebnis.  Inhaltsverzeichnis: Erste...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## RX480 (25. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mein 500W Netzteil lief aber weiter, trotz angezeigten 500W+^^
> Temps waren aber viel zu low für den Verbrauch der mir da angezeigt wurde.
> 
> Schau dir den Durchschnittsverbrauch an, da wirst du auf das eingestellte im Wattman kommen.


Jo,
der neue Treiber liest bei GPU asic ziemliche Spikes aus, aber bei % PL und CorePower passt der "eingestellte Wert"
und wird je nach Setting deutlich unterboten.
Theoretisch bin ich schon fast auf das Werks-Silent-Bios-default von 211W runter. _(mit dem UV-Setting)_

@Gurdi 
SOC-Takt = 833....880 ist in der Testphase
fclk1600 zu SOC 880 scheint safe zu sein, ...ist ungefähr genauso wie fclk1940 zu SOC 1000 x2

_der niedrige SOC-Takt kostet ungefähr 100points =0,7% vs neuer Treiber @ SOC 1000
und
ungefähr 60points vs alter Treiber @SOC 1000_


----------



## Darkearth27 (26. Juli 2021)

Selbst wenn der Durchschnitt der Werte sinkt, ist mir ein Verlauf ohne Spikes lieber. Fast 80% mehr Leistungsaufnahme für ein paar Sekunden auf der kleinen Fläche finde ich kritischer als konstant hohe Last.

Stellt sich halt die Frage, ob es korrekt ausgelesen wird oder falsch positiv wegen der HAGS Funktion.

Aus Sicherheitsgründen (oder eher gesagt um mich selbst zu beschwichtigen) habe ich das Downgrade zum 21.7.1 vorhin gemacht.

Dieser funktioniert übrigens nach wie vor sehr gut. Auch Youtube Videos lassen den Verbrauch erst ab 4k hoch gehen. Bis dahin bleibt sowohl vram als auch chiptakt in niedrigen States (abgesehen von ein paar Spikes beim große ändern)


----------



## RX480 (26. Juli 2021)

Das sind keine Sekunden, nur Millisekunden, so wie bei Igor gemessen mit dem Oszi.
_(die mehrWatts kommen dann von den Kondensatoren für die Millisekunde, ...siehe POSCAPS bei Ampere)

ne 6800xt hat schon ganz schöne Spikes, es wurde bisher halt net in HWinfo so deutlich

edit: 
der ASIC-Wert macht auch gar keinen Sinn, weil viel größer als die Summe der Einzelwerte für Core+Soc+Mem
oder PL% x PL-Watt, ganz davon zu schweigen, das dann auch die Volt höher sein müssten  --> also eher ein Fehler 

edit2: heute mal in CP reingeschaut, da bin ich mit meinem Fps-Limit oft unter 95% Auslastung.
Daher auch mal State 3 etwas angepasst. 2000-->2750 mit festem DL-Wert und in Overdrive einfach mal
die tatsächlichen Werte bei GPU+Vram-Takt, und PL=off._


----------



## Darkearth27 (26. Juli 2021)

@RX480

Das mit den Sekunden war auf mein Log bezogen, da waren es Sekunden, keine ms.

An einen direkten Fehler würde ich nun auch nicht denken wollen, da ja zwei Programme es aufgezeichnet haben (mit unterschiedlich hohen Spikes). Ich gehe aktuell davon aus, dass diese Spikes auch mit anderen Treibern vorhanden sind, aber eben nicht ausgelesen werden können.

Ich werde es nochmal ein wenig beobachten (in Games und mit anderen Programmen)

Ganz geheuer ist mir der Treiber wie gesagt nicht und deswegen würde ich den auch anderen erstmal nicht empfehlen, solange da nicht ein paar mehr Tests zu gemacht wurden.

Nenne mich ängstlich oder übervorsichtig, aber ich kann es halt nicht ignorieren


----------



## RX480 (26. Juli 2021)

Wenn bei mir tatsächlich mehrere Sekunden 285W anliegen würden dann würde mein Hotspot@air sofort
durch die Decke gehen.

Meine Lü.kurve ist bei 35% gecapped, die würde mit Sowas gar net klarkommen.
Außerdem höre ich net mal ein raufstufen vom Lüfter her. Der bleibt inGame weiterhin ruhig und
das Delta Edge zu Junction ist <10°C, also alles Palleti. _(soeben in CP2077@CinematicMode+lowRT)

Das passt dann zum Core-Power-Wert. (SOC+Mem sind bei mir eeh so stark UVtet, das kaum Verbrauch)
Erst wenn mein Core-Power-Wert von ca.180W auf 248W springen könnte, wären überhaupt 285W asic drin.
Das ist aber technisch gar net möglich._

Poste mal bitte Dein log.file.
_mal schauen, Was die Summe Core+SOC+2xMem sagt_


----------



## Darkearth27 (26. Juli 2021)

Sind zwei Logs enthalten, einmal mit 21.7.1 Treiber (200w Limit + 15% im Wattman) und einmal mit dem neuen Windows 11 Treiber.

Settings sind identisch gewesen.


----------



## RX480 (26. Juli 2021)

Du kannst auch gerne bei mir die current Werte für Core+SOC+2xMem addieren vs. ASIC.
Summe Einzelwerte = 141,5W vs ASIC-mirror = 183W
_Die Summe der Einzelwerte = 141,5W deckt sich mit dem Vorgängertreiber._

edit:
Bei Dir sieht Alles normal aus, nur die ASIC ist ebenfalls rechnerisch net nachzuvollziehen.
Der einzige Unterschied ist das OCen vom fclk, was sich bemerkbar macht.
_(und beim SOC, oder hattest Du da mal SOC-Takt 1000 und mal 1200 oder andere Vram-takte?)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (26. Juli 2021)

Das OC vom soc war identisch in beiden Runs, durch importieren der Settings.

Und ja der hohe asic wert ist genau das, was mich stutzig macht. Darum geht es ja.

Solange mir nicht klar ist, wodurch das ausgelöst wird lasse ich die Finger von dem Treiber.

Wie oben schon erwähnt kann es ja auch falsch ausgelesen / geloggt werden, aber einen Auslöser dafür muss es ja geben. (Ich vermute, dass HAGS dies auslöst bei mir)


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2021)

Das wird schlicht eine Protokolierung der Spikes sein, am Ende sind die ausgelesenen Werte der ASIC ja im Protokoll bereits Käse. Die GPU schaltet ja permanent an/aus, nur eben so schnell dass am Ende diese gemittelten Werte bei raus kommen. Das ist bei beiden Herstellern so, also da sollte man sich locker machen.


----------



## Darkearth27 (26. Juli 2021)

Ich werde es einfach Quertesten, indem ich den "alten" HAGS treiber installiere und schaue ob sich das dort ebenfalls so verhält.

@Gurdi 
Klar, aber ich frage mich dann, wieso bislang die anderen Treiber diese Spikes nicht aufzeichnen konnten (mit identischen Versionen der Aufzeichnungsprogramme)

Du weißt auf was ich hinaus will?


----------



## RX480 (26. Juli 2021)

Bei den großen Meßintervallen kann eh nur Zufall ne Rolle spielen.
Wenn mal 3 Spikes am Stück erwischt werden siehts so aus als ob 3-6 Sekunden max ASIC da wäre.
Dazwischen liegen aber real wieder Dips.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2021)

Am Anfang haben die Treiber auch teils sehr hohe Werte in der Spitze ausgelesen. Ich würde das grundsätzlich nicht überbewerten.


----------



## RX480 (26. Juli 2021)

Der Einzige, der sich jetzt etwas mehr Mühe beim dokumentieren geben muss, ist Duvar.
_(sprich alle Einzelwerte summieren,  ..wird dadurch vermutlich sogar noch im realen Verbrauch runterkommen)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (26. Juli 2021)

So, kurz timespy mit dem älteren hags Treiber durchlaufen lassen, Max asic Peak 232w, mit importierten Settings. 

@Gurdi
Ja, möglich dennoch bin ich bei sowas immer vorsichtig. Solch hohe Abweichungen nur durch einen Treiber lassen mich immer auf horchen. 

Habe mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, deswegen bin ich da eventuell auch einfach übervorsichtig.


----------



## RX480 (26. Juli 2021)

Was natürlich erstmal verständlich ist und genauso auch andere Normaluser unruhig macht.(x)
Dummerweise wird der falsche hohe ASIC im Overlay angezeigt.
...ist also kein Bug von HWinfo

(x) ohne Kenntnis der Einzelwerte halt erstmal erschreckend

_Aber Du würdest ja auch net den PC abschalten, nur weil mal MEM auf >2400 spiked.(xx)
Ich halte evtl. den Rekord mit >8000. (war ein alter Treiber)

(xx) selbst die Systemabfrage bei TS hat schon Quark bei AndyBuc und DaHell ausgelesen. (@6900-bios_load)_

@Gurdi 
_Habe noch mal Vram-Takt zusammen mit SOC-Takt verglichen, 2000ST@SOC880 vs OCing, ...dann sinnvollerweise 2060FT@SOC1033 (SOC>eff.Vram-Takt)
Macht doch Was aus, den SOC>Vram laufen zu lassen.
Das ist übrigens die Junction-temp._


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2021)

Ich vermute dass die Auslesewerte aufgrund der kürzlichen Ereignisse um New World geändert wurden, ergo das Monitoring in kürzeren Intervallen erfogt. Man möchte damit vermutlich Problemen zuvorkommen die den Konkurrenten derzeit treffen und evtl. auch selbst Diagnosedaten gewinnen.

Man hat wohl schlicht die Taktung des Monitorings erhöht aus Sicherheitsgründen. Eure Karte hat das allesschon immer gemacht, das AMD im derzeitigen Umfeld so dämllich ist und höhere Lasten zulässt als vorher, halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Darkearth27 (26. Juli 2021)

Aktuell gehe ich sogar davon aus, dass ein komplett anderer Sensor beim Monitoring genutzt wird als bei anderen Treibern (bis hin zum 21.7.1).

Denn selbst mit 50ms logtime bei HWinfo kommen nicht solche Spikes zustande (die Chance einen aufzunehmen ist mit 50ms ja nun höher als mit 500 oder gar 2000ms).

Wie dem auch sei, ich bleibe vorerst beim 21.7.1. Läuft rund und macht keine Probleme in meinen Games.
Bis wir HAGS offiziell sehen braucht es eh erst das offizielle win 11 update, was ja bekannterweise noch dauert.


----------



## RX480 (26. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Aktuell gehe ich sogar davon aus, dass ein komplett anderer Sensor beim Monitoring genutzt wird als bei anderen Treibern


1+

Da es ein Insidertreiber ist, wärs schon denkbar das AMD selbst noch anders misst. _(fürs Engineering)
Die Peaks könnten ja interessant sein für die Kondensatoren._


----------



## Darkearth27 (26. Juli 2021)

@RX480 

Ich kann das mit dem Max Mem Peak übrigens noch toppen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs aber nur eben erst gesehen, war wohl ohne Last, mit geloggt wurde es nicht.


----------



## RX480 (26. Juli 2021)

What?

_ich hatte >8000 quad-druple-vram im Stresstest
(die o.g., schnell hingeschmissenen 2400 waren sogar zu wenig, es wurden auch>4000 von UL bei DaHell ausgelesen)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (26. Juli 2021)




----------



## RX480 (27. Juli 2021)

Bevor hellm wieder neue Ideen hat, habe ich schnell mal noch getestet. wie tief ich bei *DL* gehen kann
mit angepassten Takten, z.Bsp. --> State 2 = 1750MHz passend zu minTakt = 1800MHz
Das wird vor Allem interessant in Games mit Fps-Limit wo downclocking häufig vorkommt.
DeepSleep = ON, fclk+VSO@default _(Es ist u.U. stabiler fclk net anzufassen, weil noch andere Takte dranhängen)
(Wer unbedingt nen sehr hohen fclk möchte, sollte daher ein 6900er-Bios ins MPT loaden + anpassen ala Andybuc)
SOC@1033MHz reicht mir im Sommer für Vram@2060 fast timing

die optimierten States 3+4 sehen jetzt vom Takt her fast so aus wie bei der 6900
der AMD-Stresstest nutzt übrigens die DL-States
(die erf. Volts können bei jedem Chip unterschiedlich sein, ...bin ja auch vgl.weise kühl unterwegs)

edit:
und z.Vgl. die 6800 von andybuc@6900er-bios (die schnellste nonXT=PC limited Edition läuft bei Ihm@h2o)_


----------



## Redrudi (27. Juli 2021)

So, wer hat nun den längsten Balken von euch?


----------



## RX480 (27. Juli 2021)

Die Balken kannste ganz gut hier bewundern:




__





						PCGHX R(T)X 6000/3000 Community-Bench - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				











						Radeon RX 6000: 3DMark Time Spy Rangliste
					

Weitere Ranglisten: 3DMark Port Royal | 3DMark Time Spy Effizienz  Schnellreise: Multi-GPU | 6950 KXTX | 6900 XTXH/Mod | 6900 XT | 6800 XT | 6800 | 6750 XT | 6700 XT | 6650 XT | 6600 XT | 6600 Radeon RX 6000:  Time Spy Rangliste    Besitzer einer Radeon 6600 (XT), 6650 XT, 6700 XT, 6750 XT, 6800...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




_Wers braucht, ... viel Spass dabei, bei den jetzigen Temps!

...mir hats mit 224W asic auch gereicht (älterer Test mit dem ersten HAGS-treiber)
Kann mit der nonXT natürlich bei Weitem net so effektiv wie Duvar@Golden6900 mit 165W asic.
Das ist dann halt ne Frage des Sweetspots und nach m.E. genauso interessant wie Balkenlänge@Brechstange.

Für Brechstangenenthusiasten empfehle ich den Luxxthread, ...dort gibts Gleichgesinnte mit mehreren Hundert
"gespielten" Stunden TS.








						[Sammelthread] - Offizieller  AMD  [[ RX6700 // RX 6700XT // X6800 // 6800XT // 6900XT ]] Overclocking und Modding Thread  [[ Wakü - Lukü - LN2]]
					

GZ zu Platz 1 weltweit.  Und zwar in beiden Kategorien. :oops:




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				



_


----------



## Darkearth27 (27. Juli 2021)

Sehe ich ähnlich.

Mache auch gerne Max OC Tests (siehe Platzierung im Luxx - darki24) aber aktuell optimiere ich auf 200 -230w um sowohl Temp als auch Leistungsaufnahme zu optimieren.

Aktuell bin ich dabei, wenn man timespy als Anhaltspunkt nimmt, 9000 Punkte besser bei geringerer Leistungsaufnahme als mit dem besten Ergebnis meiner 1080ti mit max oc. Also nahezu verdoppelt bei geringerem Verbrauch.

Kann aber eben bei Bedarf die Karte später noch übertakten


----------



## RX480 (27. Juli 2021)

Jo,
Wenn man nur ne Air-Graka hat, ist mal max OCen bei offenem Fenster@100% Lü. ganz interessant, um zu sehen,
ob sich ein Umbau auf h2o lohnt.

Wenn net, dann solls bitteschön 24/7 mit <33% Lü. auskommen.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2021)

Ich war echt derbe überrascht wie gut man mit einem 110W Limit zocken konnte. Die Karten sind mMn echt bombe.
Die kann erstmal locker mindestens bis 2023+ bleiben. Wenn man demnächst noch FSR nutzt, sind 2025+ nicht utopisch, wenn nicht immer alles Ultra sein muss. Für mich steht erstmal eine neue CPU+Board+RAM an mit Zen 4 oder dem Intel pendant, falls es was taugt.


----------



## RX480 (27. Juli 2021)

Wenn im Herbst direct storage gut funzt, kannste in aller Ruhe bei der CPU warten bis DDR5 preiswert wird.
ds _sollte ja einen Thread/Core weniger brauchen, wenn die Texturen von der GPU ausgepackt werden 
und
HAGS ist soundso geil für kleine CPU´s _


----------



## DerLachs (27. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal meine Einstellungen mit TimeSpy Ergebnis.


----------



## RX480 (27. Juli 2021)

Gibt Es einen speziellen Grund, warum PowerTuning im Wattman enabled ist, trotz PL=0 ?


----------



## DerLachs (27. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gibt Es einen speziellen Grund, warum PowerTuning im Wattman enabled ist, trotz PL=0 ?


Ich hatte paar mal mit dem PL rumgespielt und es dann nicht mehr deaktiviert. Generell bleibe ich bei 0 PL.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2021)

Auf Raketenjonny musste ich den Ram UV wieder runter nehmen, nicht stabil. War aber auch irgendwie zu erwarten, da ich seit einigen Treiberversionen auch die 2150 nicht mehr schaffe sondern nur noch 2140. Dirt 5 ist da wirklich sehr zuverlässig zum testen was das angeht, sowohl auf NV als auch auf bei AMD.


----------



## DerLachs (27. Juli 2021)

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob mein Setting zu 100 % stable ist, aber bisher lief es. Und für die paar Games mit Problemen kann ich ja im Treiber ein anderes Profil anlegen, das ist echt angenehm und kaum Mühe.


----------



## RX480 (27. Juli 2021)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Und für die paar Games mit Problemen kann ich ja im Treiber ein anderes Profil anlegen...


1+

Jo, UE4+5 Games und Betas sind manchmal gar net willig mit Vram OCen und GPU minTakt>500.
Da lasse ich dann die beiden Sachen auf default.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juli 2021)

Das sind dann aber keine Probleme sondern das OC ist schlicht nicht stabil. Es scheitert immer an einem Spiel.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber keine Probleme sondern das OC ist schlicht nicht stabil. Es scheitert immer an einem Spiel.


Sagt doch auch keiner, verwendet man halt einfach ein individuelles OC,das geht mit dem Radeontreiber wirklich derart einfach.


----------



## DerLachs (27. Juli 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber keine Probleme sondern das OC ist schlicht nicht stabil. Es scheitert immer an einem Spiel.


War doof formuliert von mir, du hast natürlich völlig recht!


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. Juli 2021)

Also der neue 21.7.2 Treiber der gestern aufgetaucht ist, toppt das ganze nochmal etwas.

Der Mem-Controller ist nun weitaus besser ausgelastet und auch nicht mehr so wild am springen bei mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Resultierte in knapp 300 Punkten mehr mit selben 200w Profil wie der 21.7.1 (GPU Hotspot Temp ist auch gesunken, das kann allerdings auch ein Auslöser für die etwas besseren Punkte sein.)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## felixmurr (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

komme von einem anderen Graka Thread, weil ich nicht wusste was mit meiner Grafikkarte los ist. Es kam raus dass es sich um Spulenfiepen handelt... . Habe einen Sapphire Pulse RX 6700XT. Mir wurde dort gesagt, dass ich hier nach Rat fragen soll wegen Undervolting der Karte und Reduzierung der Leistungsaufnahme, um das Spulenfiepen in Grenzen zu halten. Deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob ihr Tipps habt für mich?

Restliches System:
Ryzen 5 5600X; Artic Freezer 34; DDR4: 3000hmz 16gb; MB: MSI B550 Gaming Plus; PSU: BeQiet 600W; Graka: Sapphire Pulse RX6700XT


----------



## HairforceOne (28. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Also der neue 21.7.2 Treiber der gestern aufgetaucht ist, toppt das ganze nochmal etwas.
> 
> Der Mem-Controller ist nun weitaus besser ausgelastet und auch nicht mehr so wild am springen bei mir.
> 
> [/spoiler]



Nicht schlecht, AMD fuddelt da im Hintergrund echt noch ganz schön dran rum. - "FineWine" würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen aber anscheinend gibts bei RDNA2 noch gut was im Hintergrund zu optimieren.

Soll mir recht sein, mehr Leistung nehm ich mit.


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. Juli 2021)

@felixmurr


Ohne MPT also OC / UV Profil (lief bei mir mit einer Ref 6700XT)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Oder als reines UV und Underclock Profil dann dies hier:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lüftercurve:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kannst du beide ja mal testen und schauen ob es besser wird.
Da solche Karten leider immer Unikate sind, musst du ggf noch einiges anpassen, besonders die Lüfter. 
Speichertakt und GPU min / max Takt, sowie Voltage kommen dann noch dazu

Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## felixmurr (28. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> @felixmurr
> 
> 
> Ohne MPT also OC / UV Profil (lief bei mir mit einer Ref 6700XT)
> ...


Super Vielen Dank!!

Werde beides probieren.


----------



## Dudelll (28. Juli 2021)

felixmurr schrieb:


> Super Vielen Dank!!
> 
> Werde beides probieren.


Möglichkeiten die man testen kann:

- Anderes NT - > Kann unter Umständen Spulenfiepen reduzieren, aber extra ein neues dafür kaufen wäre Quatsch.

- Spulenfiepen ist oft abhängig von den Fps, bei mir zb. ziemlich genau um 130fps herum. Fps cap auf 100fps reduziert bei mir das fiepen quasi komplett.

- Evtl. die Karte einfach ein paar Tage nutzen, manchmal reduziert sich das auch von alleine ein wenig.

- Mit dem Powerlimit und den Frequenzen rum spielen wie Dark schon gesagt hat. Mit etwas Glück findet man damit einen Sweet Spot der die Leistung kaum ändert aber das fiepen reduziert.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2021)

Unglaublich, wo nehmen die das her?
255er ASIC, mein Dailysetting. Etwa 250-300 Punkte +





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (28. Juli 2021)

Skaliert das auch in Games?

Zumindest in TS und synthetics könnt ich mir vorstellen das man den IF Cache bzw. die Hitrate gut drauf optimieren kann weil ja vorher bekannt ist was für Daten man so braucht :p


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Skaliert das auch in Games?
> 
> Zumindest in TS und synthetics könnt ich mir vorstellen das man den IF Cache bzw. die Hitrate gut drauf optimieren kann weil ja vorher bekannt ist was für Daten man so braucht :p


Check ich gleich mal. TS Ex rastet vollständig aus....
+3%...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (28. Juli 2021)

Dann könnte ts extrem benchen ja auch interessant werden mit dem Treiber Update xD


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Juli 2021)

Der neue Treiber ist ja echt krass. War noch auf 21.6.1
Sind einfach 1000 Punkte mehr im TimeSpy 


@Gurdi  Habe mir auch mal die Beta vom MPT geladen und wollte mal mit dem FCLK testen. 
Auf der Linken Seite steht einmal fclk 550/1550 und auf der rechten Seite steht 1400 als Boost? Hab den Boost Wert mal auf 1600 erhöht. Brachte im Schnitt 40 Punkte mehr.

Aber warum ist der Boost Wert niedriger als der normale? Oder ist der wieder für was anderes?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2021)

Der Boostwert bestimmt wohl eher die Energieoptionen, Leistung solltest du am besten mit dem Max Wert erzielen können.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Boostwert bestimmt wohl eher die Energieoptionen, Leistung solltest du am besten mit dem Max Wert erzielen können.


Alles klar danke  
Konnte auch die Vram Spannung erhöhren. Mal schauen ob ich damit über die 2040Mhz komme. Sind 1400mV noch Safe?


----------



## DaHell63 (28. Juli 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Der neue Treiber ist ja echt krass.


Jup...hat sogar noch zum 21.7.1 ein wenig zugelegt .









						I scored 17 389 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i9-7920X Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6800 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						I scored 8 380 in Time Spy Extreme
					

Intel Core i9-7920X Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6800 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von mir aus darf AMD so weitermachen .


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Juli 2021)

Also selbst mit 1400mV auf dem Ram kann ich die 2150Mhz nicht nutzen. Verliere Punkte damit. Aber immerhin stürzt der nicht mehr direkt ab  Mal schauen wo der Sweetspot liegt.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Sind 1400mV noch Safe?


Ja, deutlich mehr würde ich aber nicht empfehlen.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja, deutlich mehr würde ich aber nicht empfehlen.


Bin wieder auf die 1350mV gegangen. Da ich selbst mit 2080Mhz nicht mehr Punkte bekomme. Bleibt bei 2040Mhz mit Fast Timings.

Was genau bringt eine Erhöhung des fclk's bzw. wo kann man die Auswirkung am besten sehen?
Habe nur gesehen das die 0.2 fps deutlich besser sein sollen.

Update: fclk auf 1750 bringt knapp 300 Punkte aber nur wenn das PL erhöht ist.


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Juli 2021)

Servus, ich hab noch das Problem das meine Karte Machmal einen Peak ueber die 2700 mhz hat, da steigt die 6900xt natuerlich aus. 

Jemand einen Tipp, fuer das MPT? Ich hab 400W PL und 335 TDP Limit. 
Kann ich das TDP Limit Weiter Runter stellen? Nutzt das was? Im Wattman Min 2620 Max 2720 Mem 2122

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wann genau der Peak Stattfindet.


----------



## Edelhamster (28. Juli 2021)

Meiner Beobachtung nach nimmt die Hitrate des InfinityCache im laufenden Spielbetrieb etwas zu, sodass ein OC des RAM zwar Anfangs die FPS pusht, der Gewinn aber mit der Zeit abnimmt.
Hab mich wenn OC auch auf ~2050Mhz mit FT's eingeschossen. 1,4V um damit 2150 oder sogar 2200Mhz zu fahren,was dann tatsächlich geht und vorher nicht, reißt mich nicht so derbe vom Hocker als dass ich das dauerhaft meine nutzen zu müssen.

Hab die Tage dann wirklich mal auf nen Agesa 1.0.0.3 AB Bios auf meinem X370 zurück gewechselt und kann jetzt endlich PCIe 4.0 nutzen. Das macht sich schon bemerkbar. Läuft nochmal fluffiger und sauberer die Karte in wirklich fordernden Szenen.
Sogar wenn die 3080 im zweiten Slot steckt läuft diese jetzt auch mit 4.0 - soviel zu schlechtem Signaling auf den 300'er Brettern..
Nächstes Jahr wirds auf jeden Fall wieder nen Asus Crosshair. Das 6'er hat mir echt viel Spaß gemacht die rund fünf Jahre jetzt. Komm gar nicht drüber weg wie die Zeit seit Ryzen 1000 vergangen ist. März 2017 und so 

Und TimeSpy ist echt mega craple - schmiert der gestern im GT2 mit manuell eingestellten 500min,2719max ab.
Knallste den Toxic-Boost an der im Vergleich noch den VRAM um 100Mhz hochzieht und 2730 anlegt inkl. höheren min-Takt, läuft das Ding anstandslos durch..
Überlege ja nen Vorstoß zu wagen im Benchthread einen absolut GPU limitierten Benchmark für die zukünftige Rangeinordnung vorzuschlagen, wo die verbaute CPU einfach gar nix zu Kamellen hat 
Wer ne Idee? So komplett abseits von UL?

@Tripleh84 Gegen die Spikes kannste meines Wissens nicht viel machen. Musse einkalkulieren,dass die Karte zwischenzeitlich nah an den Max-Takt gehen kann. Da hilft dann denke ich nur mehr Spannung um das im Falle abzufangen, also bspw. 1,2V anstatt 1,175,falls es möglich ist bei deinem Modell.
Kannst es sonst anwendungsspezifisch ausklamüsern,oftmals gehen in verschiedenen Games ja verschiedenen max-taktraten.


----------



## RX480 (28. Juli 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Und TimeSpy ist echt mega craple - schmiert der gestern im GT2 mit manuell eingestellten 500min,2719max ab.


Versuch mal minTakt 1570 auch für das 24/7-Setting.(x)
Der LinearDrop-State 2 liegt bei 1500MHz, da sollte man dann safe drüber sein.
State 1 hat evtl. zuwenig V@default bei minTakt 500.

(x) sollte kaum W und °C im 24/7-Betrieb kosten


@Gurdi
Langsam komme ich mit LD+SVO gleichzeitig gut runter: _LD 4 = SVO "b" (wird wohl am Besten passen)
(bei mir ist LD State 1 von 1500 auf 1750 angehoben + minTakt dito)_


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Juli 2021)

@Edelhamster .. Ich kann da 1,2 V Draufhaufen? Hab 2x8Pin.. Hat damit nichts zu tun oder? Nur Temps.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Versuch mal minTakt 1570 auch für das 24/7-Setting.(x)
> Der LinearDrop-State 2 liegt bei 1500MHz, da sollte man dann safe drüber sein.
> State 1 hat evtl. zuwenig V@default bei minTakt 500.
> 
> ...


Wie hoch kannst du denn mit dem Takt gehen 
Alles über 2350 läuft nicht stabil mit 988mV.  :/ 
Hab wohl einen sehr sehr schlechten Chip erwischt.


----------



## RX480 (28. Juli 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Wie hoch kannst du denn


Das ist erstmal ein anderer Treiber(UWP), somit net vergleichbar.
TS macht bei mir meist auch Zicken, ... teste ich gar net mehr und schon hab ich Ruhe.
_(dort wars verrückterweise so, das ca. 2525...2530@915mV WM + 1018mV MPT gut gingen,
dann evtl. bei Dir 2498@915...918...925mV auch vorstellbar. Wenn die Spannung zu hoch ist, reicht
dann bei mir das PL net mehr aus = instabiler)_

Mit den normalen Treibern war so ca. 950mV +/-3mV gängig bei ca. 2550 +/-3MHz.
(ist aber schon länger her)
Die neuen Treiber sind ja inzwischen schärfer und so gehts evtl. Manchen wie Gurdi, das mal beim Vram
oder auch GPU-Takt ein mue weniger erforderlich ist.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das ist erstmal ein anderer Treiber(UWP), somit net vergleichbar.
> TS macht bei mir meist auch Zicken, ... teste ich gar net mehr und schon hab ich Ruhe.
> 
> Mit den normalen Treibern war so ca. 950mV +/-3mV gängig bei ca. 2550 +/-3MHz.
> ...


Puh trotzdem nicht schlecht. Was empfiehlst du denn als Stabilitätstest? Und gibt es ein Game / Anwendung die vom höheren fclk profitiert? Habe mal FH4 getestet aber da tut sich gar nichts zwischen 1550 und 1750


----------



## RX480 (28. Juli 2021)

fclk habe ich inzwischen wieder auf 1550=default, lieber den Rest ordentlich pimpen.
24/7 nehme ich ala Edelhamster nur Vram1060FT zusammen mit SOC-takt 1033.
_(ansonsten bin ich halt mehr auf UVen bei Vram+GPU+SOC)_

Wenn ich zu tief UVte startet Metro2033 Redux net mehr. _(bleibt in der Intro hängen)_
dito SoTR hängt sich am Schluss vom bench auf dem Markt auf, wenn net genug V.
(minTakt ist bei mir 24/7 >>500)

Beim maxTakt zickt gerne die Ghostrunnerdemo rum. _(nutze dort das FX-Scaling)_
--> bei GR und anderen betas dann halt mal 30MHz im maxTakt runter. _(fehlt halt der gamereadyTreiber)
Insofern machen schon mehrere Profile Sinn. (TS wäre bei meiner 6800 keins Davon, weil zu wenig V)_


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Juli 2021)

Soc von 1200 runter auf 1033? Kein Performance Verlust?
Dann kann man wahrscheinlich auch ordentlich runter mit der Soc Spannung oder?


----------



## RX480 (28. Juli 2021)

Settings siehe Bild oben
_= ein bisschen Duvar-Style

weiss gar net wie´s kommt, das der SOC in dem Schnappschuss nur noch bei effektiv 834mV war (x)
"MemScaling=Häkchen raus" geht nur bei gutem Vram, weil dann die V in DPM2 bleiben

(x) evtl. weil DeepSleep = ON_


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Juli 2021)

90mV weniger sind schon eine Ansage ^^ Muss ich auch mal testen, nur heute habe ich keine Lust mehr.
Ziel ist es auf ca. 200W zu kommen. Aktuell häng ich im zweiten Graphics Test im Powerlimit.'

Ja habe ziemlich miesen Vram :/


----------



## RX480 (28. Juli 2021)

Übers PL sparen macht bei mir schneller instabil. Besser funzt Takt+V runter bis man net mehr im Limit ist.
So ca. 75...80mV weniger im WM ist ne gute Range mit dem normalen Treiber._(würde ich schätzen)_


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Juli 2021)

Genau das versuche ich auch. PL ist auf stock 229W. Wenn ich das auf +10% mache habe ich ganze 20-30 Punkte mehr bei knapp 240W. Also passt das eigentlich.

75-80 mV weniger läuft bei mir nicht dauerhaft stabil. Mit Stock Takt (2*2*74 Mhz) brauch ich schon die 975mV. Wie gesagt ein sehr schlechter Chip 

Ups  Fehler korrigiert.


----------



## RX480 (28. Juli 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Mit Stock Takt (2*7*74 Mhz) brauch ich schon die 975mV. Wie gesagt ein sehr schlechter Chip


.. hätte ich auch gern mit der nonXT
_(schöner Schreibfehler)_


----------



## zotac2012 (28. Juli 2021)

Also der neue Radeon Treiber mit der Version 21.7.2 ist echt geil, da kann ich auch noch den Takt erhöhen und siehe da, die Magischen 22.000 Grafik - Punkte wurden durchbrochen.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (28. Juli 2021)

Joa der Treiber ist gut, habe die selbe Performance wie mit dem Win 11 Treiber, nur diesmal bleibt der Verbrauch "konstant" und schwankt nicht wie verrückt. AMD macht echt einen guten Job, oder wir können es auch so sehen, dass die die ganze Zeit Potential verschenkt haben. Verglichen mit dem Release Treiber sind da ja Welten zwischen.
Wer macht schnell Releasetreiber vs aktuellen Treiber Test mit selben Settings?^^

Edit: Oh der Treiber hat sogar mein best Score mit 110W getoppt, welchen ich mit dem Win 11 Treiber erreicht hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 16k wären dennoch schön mit 110W^^


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wer macht schnell Releasetreiber vs aktuellen Treiber Test mit selben Settings?^^


Dafür! Am besten auch mal in Stock und in einer realen Anwendung @4k. Mal sehen, ob ich irgendwann die Tage dazu komme, derzeit ist bei mir nicht viel Luft für Hobbies.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2021)

Also auffällig ist es schon langsam dass die Treiber primär mit dem TimeSpy skalieren.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Juli 2021)

Hab mal ein Vergleich gemacht von den Treiber Versionen.


----------



## RX480 (28. Juli 2021)

Beim 21.7.1 wurde der TS-Vram-Bug behoben und DeepSleep kommt anscheinend auch net mehr an der unpassenden Stelle. --> mehr Durchschnittstakt+99% Auslastung

... man ist jetzt Da, wo ein gameready-TS-Treiber sein sollte
_(bzw. die neue Hardware mit dem DS+W10-kb war halt net optimal)_

und mal noch Was zum Staunen für alle nonXT:_ Andybuc@h2o-6900bios-load ins MPT = *19k*
(ich glaube Duvar übertreibts mit den 110W, ...sollte evtl. mal nen Eiswolf2 draufpacken und auf 20k@185W optimieren)_


----------



## Duvar (28. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OtQcqT_AF3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dudelll (28. Juli 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Vergleich gemacht von den Treiber Versionen.


Bei mir siehts so aus, in Klammern Veränderung zum jeweils vorherigen Treiber:


DriverTS Gpu ScoreRelease18898   21.2.319040 (+0,8)21.3.119318 (+1,4)21.6.119739 (+2,2)21.7.120466 (+3,7)21.7.220820 (+1,7)

21.7.2 zu Release Treiber: 10,1%

Ist schon ordentlich nur für Treiber updates^^

Auch noch mal Grafisch, rechts mit meiner Prognose wie das weitergeht. Denke wir brauchen noch so in etwa 4 1/2 Treiber Updates damit man die 25k mit Stock Settings packt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (28. Juli 2021)

Der Treiber ist echt definitiv besser als der Windows 11 Treiber. Habe durch die Bank weg bessere scores.

130W:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verglichen mit den Scores, die ich vor einigen Tagen hatte, schon ein beachtlicher Boost.
Hier sieht man nochmals meine Scores zusammengefasst die ich dort hatte (unten bei dem post).


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/amd-radeon-bignavi-rdna2-laberthread.577672/page-220#post-10808126
		


Heftig der Performanceverlust durchs Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QVkluteZZJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. Juli 2021)

Morsche, mal ne andere Frage.. Meine Karte will keinesfalls mehr als 1.175V.. Lohnt sich da Trotzdem eine Wasserkuehlung? Also nicht nur was die Lautstaerke Betrifft. Denke mit der die ich kaufen Moechte komme ich Maximal an 50 bis 60 Grad @ OC.. Nur ein Bauchgefuehl. Ins PL Limit geht sie ja so oder so egal welche Kuehlung oder? Habs vergessen wie es bei meiner 2080ti war.


----------



## Darkearth27 (29. Juli 2021)

@Tripleh84 

MMn ja, denn allein die Hotspot Temp (wonach der Takt geregelt wird) sollte unter Wasser niediger sein.
Heißt, du kannst mit gleichem Budget (Power / Voltage) höhere Taktraten erreichen, sofern es der Chip mit macht.

Also klares Ja! (außerdem ist es vermutlich noch etwas leiser)


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Juli 2021)

Hab gestern mal geguckt was mit dem 21.7.2 im TSE geht.
FCLK dafür auf 2200 hochgezogen und VRAM auf 2150Mhz mit FT´s.
Wenn der Treiber iwann valid gewertet wird hol ich mir FreitaMa´s 3090. Die drei Punkte sind noch drin   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (29. Juli 2021)

Hab seit dem neuen Treiber das Problem das in einigen Benchmarks die Auslastung der Karte besser geworden ist und mein NT jetzt kontrollierbar die Grätsche macht bei high oc.

In den nächsten Wochen irgendwann Mal die Karte an ein zweites NT hängen und dann Mal schauen was so drin ist ^^


----------



## dertourist48 (29. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit folgenden Settings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mittlerweile habe ich eine neue PSU, BQ SP11 Pl. 1000W, RAM aufgestockt auf 32 GB, allerdings kriege ich TS immer noch nicht durch. Was gestern geklappt hat, waren die einzelnen GT Tests.

3d Mark hatte ich auch neu runter geladen und installiert. Keine Ahnung warum ich das durchbekomme.

Bild 1wm-2 sind meine aktuellen Einstellungen, mit denen ich gestern in RDR2 Benchmark gemacht habe und in Ultra 1440P auf durchschnittlich 104 FPS kam. Blöd ist halt, das ich in TS keine Score zum Vergleich bekomme.


----------



## TheOpenfield (29. Juli 2021)

Stock läuft auch nicht durch?


----------



## dertourist48 (29. Juli 2021)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Stock läuft auch nicht durch?


Ne leider.


----------



## DaHell63 (29. Juli 2021)

Das 3DMARK Ranking von PCGH braucht definitv ein Update. Da geht es mittlerweile nicht bloß um 100Punkte.
Da fehlen ja stock schon  1600 Punkt  im TS.

Komplett stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WM oc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein wenig geht mit dem MPT ja auch noch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (29. Juli 2021)

_Raff wartet sicher noch, bis OCed@h2o dann Andybuc@10°C weniger die 3080Ti@stock cashed.
(leider etwas zu warm in Bucarest)_


----------



## ShirKhan (29. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> MMn ja, denn allein die Hotspot Temp (wonach der Takt geregelt wird)


Sicher, dass die HS-Temp den Takt über das ganze Spektrum regelt? Ist es nicht eher so, dass der Takt nur _ab _einer bestimmten Hotspot-Temp _herunter_geregelt wird?


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2021)

AMD hat einfach zu stark zugelegt mit neuen Treiber updates. Die ganzen Benchmark-Test sollten erneuert werden auf so gut wie allen online Seiten. Ob die Nvidia Karten auch so zugelegt haben?


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juli 2021)

ShirKhan schrieb:


> Sicher, dass die HS-Temp den Takt über das ganze Spektrum regelt? Ist es nicht eher so, dass der Takt nur _ab _einer bestimmten Hotspot-Temp _herunter_geregelt wird?


Ja sicher, die TJ bestimmt ab 60 Grad auch das Taktniveau.


Duvar schrieb:


> AMD hat einfach zu stark zugelegt mit neuen Treiber updates. Die ganzen Benchmark-Test sollten erneuert werden auf so gut wie allen online Seiten. Ob die Nvidia Karten auch so zugelegt haben?


Eine derart hohe Skalierung messe ich aber tatsächlich nur im Timespy. Spiele legen auch zu, aber nicht in dem Umfang, zumindest die die ich teste.


----------



## RX480 (29. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja sicher, die TJ bestimmt ab 60 Grad auch das Taktniveau.


_Da muss ich wohl die LüfterKurve nochmal anschauen._

Kann Das ne Besonderheit bei Deiner *LC* sein?
_Die hat ja auch ne niedrigere TargetTemp, ... net Das man dann bei ner normalen bzw. @h2o auch die Temp im MPT runter
setzen müsste!?

Erinnert ein bisschen an Vega, wo auch die TempEinstellung ne Rolle spielte, ...zu scharf, war dann aber auch leichter instabil._


----------



## ShirKhan (29. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja sicher, die TJ bestimmt ab 60 Grad auch das Taktniveau.


Das ist interessant. Bedeutet das, Hotspot-Temp 60 Grad ist eine beachtenswerte Schwelle  beim Benchen?


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kann Das ne Besonderheit bei Deiner *LC* sein?


Nein, das hat jede Karte grundsätzlich. Ob der Wert überall identisch ist, kann ich nichts sagen, gehe ich aber von aus.


ShirKhan schrieb:


> Das ist interessant. Bedeutet das, Hotspot-Temp 60 Grad ist eine beachtenswerte Schwelle  beim Benchen?


Ja


----------



## 4thVariety (29. Juli 2021)

aktuell werden wieder welche verkauft auf AMD.com und es gibt eine seltsame neue Warteschlange.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. Juli 2021)

Ich probiere mal mein Glück 

Edit: Auch bei mir war die Veranstaltung nach 10min oder so zu Ende. Nächste Woche neuer Versuch


----------



## Kelemvor (29. Juli 2021)

is ja witzig die Warteschlange *doch mal anstell*

PSEdit: Boar bin ich alt. wollte jetzt eigentlich den Wartezimmer Browser wie in Windows üblich "anpinnen". Also mit dieser Pinnadel die immer am Fensterand ist....war? wie lange gibts das denn nicht mehr?
Und ich dachte erst mit Windows11 fängt das einstampfen von Funktionen an.

Edit II: War ja klar, steh 3 Minuten in der Schlange und dann:



> Die Veranstaltung zu Ende​
> Es tut uns Leid! Die Veranstaltung ist für heute beendet.


----------



## ApolloX30 (29. Juli 2021)

@DaHell63 Diese Rankings gehören alle in den Giftschrank, weil sie im Prinzip beim Erstellen bereits veraltet sind. Und was genau ist "@stock" in der Chiplotterie? Die werden schon ein paar Runs machen und mitteln, aber was Blödsinn ist, bleibt Blödsinn.

Die (also hier PCHG, Luxx und all die andren Spezis) bräuchten ein Skript, welches sich einmal täglich aus dem Leaderboard/Single GPU den Graphics Score der verschiedenen Karten sagen wir mal von Platz 20 dynamisch in die Grafikkartenstatistiken rein aktualisiert. 
Das ist dann zwar nicht @stock und nicht jede Karte erreicht das (man könnte natürlich auch den @stock lassen, weil meist gibts da ja auch nen OC Wert und diesen dann dynamisch aus dem Leaderboard klauen). Oder nicht Platz 20, sondern 50, oder oder oder. Alles irgendwo aktueller und interessanter für uns Gamer als diese Stock-Krückenwerte.


----------



## RX480 (29. Juli 2021)

Jo,
ist gar net so schwer und passt auch gut auf den Bildschirm@4k...geradeso bis Platz 20.
_(L!ME@XTU  mit 25,3k fehlt irgendwie noch, mit dem neuen Score@3900X, ..wäre dann von Rank 8 auf 1 = crazy
mit der ollen CPU)_


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dNdIqPn5ciM:558

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schaut ab 9.19min


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juli 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Interessant. Hat jemand hier ACValhalla zum testen?


----------



## Darkearth27 (29. Juli 2021)

Mein Ergebnis hab ich auch gerade im Luxx eingereicht.

Leider hab ich vergessen PBO an zu machen. Ggf. benche ich nochmal nach


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Mein Ergebnis hab ich auch gerade im Luxx eingereicht.
> 
> Leider hab ich vergessen PBO an zu machen. Ggf. benche ich nochmal nach


Brutal gut, welcher Treiber?


----------



## Darkearth27 (29. Juli 2021)

Der 21.7.2

Von 23.8 auf 24.2 also 400 Punkte mehr, über den Daumen gepeilt.


----------



## Duvar (29. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Der 21.7.2
> 
> Von 23.8 auf 24.2 also 400 Punkte mehr, über den Daumen gepeilt.


Ach gibt der valide Scores?^^


----------



## Darkearth27 (29. Juli 2021)

Inzwischen ja, wurde heute im laufe des Tages / Abends irgendwann von UL anerkannt.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juli 2021)

Hab mir jetzt auch mal Anno und BL3 nochmal genauer angeschaut, da skalieren die neuen Treiber recht gut muss ich sagen. Vor allem Anno profitiert deutlich mit etwa 5% gegenüber April.


----------



## Darkearth27 (29. Juli 2021)

Klingt gut, vielleicht komme ich nächste woche (oder Sonntag) auch mal zum benchen von Games.
Samstag ist erstmal die Frau dran bespaßt zu werden


----------



## Dudelll (29. Juli 2021)

25 k müssen noch drin sein. Nächste Woche Mal bissl recherchieren was für'n NT >850w wohl am besten taugt :p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (29. Juli 2021)

So, mit PBO nochmal nachgebenched, viel isses nicht geworden, aber immerhin ist die CPU wieder im 16k Bereich (quasi Bench-Settings) 









						I scored 22 620 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




@Dudelll
Aber hoffentlich mit Wasser und nicht mit Luft... sonst fühle ich mich armselig  (immerhin ist meine ja noch unter Luft)


----------



## Dudelll (29. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich mit Wasser und nicht mit Luft... sonst fühle ich mich armselig  (immerhin ist meine ja noch unter Luft)


Ja ist Wasser, kannst beruhigt sein ^^

Cpu ist bei dir all Core oc oder pbo+co?


----------



## Darkearth27 (29. Juli 2021)

Im Letzten Screen? PBO + CO + BO +200 MHz - Limits Open (nimmt dann knapp 170w die CPU

Sieht man schön im Verlauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und gut zu wissen, dass ich mit Wasser tatsächlich noch Leistung in reserve hätte (wenn ich denn irgendwann mal auf Wasser umbauen sollte, aber bis dahin ist wohl ein GPU upgrade auch sinnvoller)


----------



## Dudelll (29. Juli 2021)

170W gehen für den Score ja echt in Ordnung. Hatte gedacht die gönnt sich dabei mehr.

Dein CO Setting läuft echt verdammt gut.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (29. Juli 2021)

23.4k mit einer 68xt.. Unglaublich was die Karte liefert.

300€ sparen für fast identische Performance (ref zu ref)
Ab unter Wasser damit !


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juli 2021)

Am TS Ex muss ich wohl noch mal etwas schrauben, da langts noch nicht für Platz 1. Sollte aber machbar sein.

Evtl. hau ich auch mal wieder nen ganzen Run durch,wird mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## Duvar (30. Juli 2021)

Ich hab grad mal nen schnellen run gemacht und die 23k wenigstens geknackt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss mich da mal reinfuchsen, wirklich Zeit investiert in solch hohes OC habe ich nicht.

Edit:

Habt ihr eigentlich noch den HAGS Boost oben drauf? Hab das ja net mit Win 11.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Juli 2021)

UV mit 21.2.2:








						Result not found
					






					www.3dmark.com
				




Und mit 21.7.2:








						Result not found
					






					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Tripleh84 (30. Juli 2021)

@Dudelll

Sag mal wie Presst du denn diese Prachjale Leistung aus der 6900XT Ref Raus. Wahnsinn.

Entweder ist meine Karte Langsamer, oder ich Vergesse was im MPT.









						I scored 21 249 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i7-11700KF Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Dudelll (30. Juli 2021)

Kein Trick bei, einfach Temperatur niedrig halten und dann > 400w verbraten.


----------



## Tripleh84 (30. Juli 2021)

Ueberzeugt. Hab Bereits Bei Alphacool GPU Block, Pumpe, 280er Radi Bestellt.


----------



## Dudelll (30. Juli 2021)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ueberzeugt. Hab Bereits Bei Alphacool GPU Block, Pumpe, 280er Radi Bestellt.


Wäre interessant zu hören ob du damit deutlich Spielraum gewinnst.
Wenn die Karte anfängt ordentlich zu heizen könnt 280mm ziemlich schnell eng werden.

Und zumindest mit der ref sollte man ab einem bestimmten Punkt im Hinterkopf haben das der Powerdraw für das ref PCB und 2x8pin nicht ohne ist. 
Im Bestfall sollten zwar entweder die Karte oder das Netzteil die Reißleine ziehen bevor es wirklich kritisch ist aber Schutzschaltungen können auch zu spät greifen (evga und new world).

Mit dem aktuellen Treiber kann ich ab nem PL von 440W zumindest reproduzierbar die OCP von meinem NT triggern und das ist nen Single Rail. Die Ströme die da über die 12v Schiene gehen sind also definitiv Grenzwertig.


----------



## Tripleh84 (30. Juli 2021)

Ist ein Full Copper 280er, passt kein 360er rein. Und die Nitro ist keine Ref Platine. Aber kühl halten ist immer gut, und leise ist es dann auch.


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juli 2021)

Und das nur wegen ein paar Punkte  
Bei mir waren es 389w Chip also Peaks schon sehr nah an der 600w Marke, wenn ich da 417-450w durch jagen würde, dann verglüht mir der Chip 

Dann doch lieber so optimieren, dass die Karte trotz 300-350w kühler bleibt und schauen was damit drin ist. Selbst wenn es nicht viel ist, aber kühler wird sie sein


----------



## Dudelll (30. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Und das nur wegen ein paar Punkte
> Bei mir waren es 389w Chip also Peaks schon sehr nah an der 600w Marke, wenn ich da 417-450w durch jagen würde, dann verglüht mir der Chip
> 
> Dann doch lieber so optimieren, dass die Karte trotz 300-350w Kühler bleibt und schauen was damit drin ist. Selbst wenn es nicht viel ist aber Kühler wird sie sein


Hab nicht groß Zeit zu zocken momentan, was bleibt einem dann außer Benchmarks für die man nur 2 Minuten braucht :p


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juli 2021)

Ich bin der Hit, ich brauch nur 3 Minuten... *träller


----------



## Dudelll (30. Juli 2021)

Ende August Urlaub dann hab ich hoffentlich Zeit Mal nen daily Setup für ~300W zu basteln, mich endlich Mal mit UV zu beschäftigen. Für meinen RAM einen kühler zu basteln der nicht einfach ins Case geklebt ist und zu versuchen an deine CO Ergebnisse anzuknüpfen, wobei ich befürchte das mein Chip das nicht so gut mitmacht ^^


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juli 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> ... wobei ich befürchte das mein Chip das nicht so gut mitmacht...


Genauso wie bei den GPUs halt sehr große Streuung dabei, leider.

Wäre ja langweilig, wenn alle CPUs 5GHz glatt schaffen würden, das wäre so Intel! 10k


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juli 2021)

Uii das runtersetzen des Linear Drop von 2,8 auf 2,75Ghz hat mir die Karte aber gerade böse quittiert. Hat den Treiber mal nachhaltig zerschossen.


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juli 2021)

Welcher state ist das bei dir?
4 oder 5?

Da der letzte (höchste) sehr empfindlich ist, muss man aufpassen.
Hab meine nur leicht verschoben, aber zeitgleich auch den drop etwas gesenkt.

Bearbeitet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stock Bios



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Welcher state ist das bei dir?
> 4 oder 5?
> 
> Da der letzte (höchste) sehr empfindlich ist, muss man aufpassen.
> Hab meine nur leicht verschoben, aber zeitgleich auch den drop etwas gesenkt.


Mein letzter, 5.
Ich nehme an die Treiberüberwachung crasht dadurch vollständig.


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juli 2021)

Den hab ich bei mir mal auf 2700 eingestellt, dann war bei mir auch essig.

Seitdem fasse ich den nicht mehr an. 

Abgesehen davon, dass ich die 3100 eh nie erreichen würde...


----------



## RX480 (30. Juli 2021)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ueberzeugt. Hab Bereits Bei Alphacool GPU Block, Pumpe, 280er Radi Bestellt.


passt der EW2 auch auf ne TOXIC und Nitro SE+?


Gurdi schrieb:


> Uii das runtersetzen des Linear Drop von 2,8 auf 2,75Ghz hat mir die Karte aber gerade böse quittiert. Hat den Treiber mal nachhaltig zerschossen.


Nach m.E. kann man nur bis State 4 manipulieren. Und sollte State 4 Volt = SVO "b" Volt setzen
und die Summe bei der nonXT ist mit ca. 230mV für a+b+c ist einzuhalten.(230mV = SD 5)

Ansonsten sind bei mir aktuell SD 1+2 in Takt und Volt angepasst/UVtet und 3+4 OVtet-->"b" UVtet.
_(bei höherer minGFX) _effektiv GFX-Volt = minGFX+SD-Volt
edit: wg. des niedrigen SOC-taktes von 1033 x2 lasse ich den Vram jetzt maximal mit 2052FT laufen
damit genügend Abstand zu 2066 ist = stabiler. In den meisten Games reicht eh 2020FT.

btw.
fclk lasse ich für 24/7 auf 1550 und hebe nur boost von 1400 auf 1500 an.
_(meine SOC-Volt werden immer niedriger, ...scheint sich wohl zu fühlen)_


----------



## hRy1337 (30. Juli 2021)

@Tripleh84 und @Dudelll ihr seid lustig. Mehr wie 22860 GS habe ich noh nicht geschafft.


Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ueberzeugt. Hab Bereits Bei Alphacool GPU Block, Pumpe, 280er Radi Bestellt.


Habe gestern den 360 verbaut und im Peak 410W gehabt.
Temp HS 95°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Darkearth27 und @Gurdi 
Was hat es mit den Linear Drop aufsich?


RX480 schrieb:


> passt der EW2 auch auf ne TOXIC und Nitro SE+?


Denke nicht, es sei denn diese Platinen sind im Ref Design.


----------



## RX480 (30. Juli 2021)

Bei den Peaks sollte man dazu sagen, das Darkearth vom UWP-Treiber mit dem "anderen" Sensor  für
ASIC gesprochen hat, der erstaunlicherweise ähnlich wie beim Oszi von Igor die "echten" Peaks einfangen kann.
_(die extra Watts kommen dann kurzzeitig von den Kondensatoren, ...HoldUpTime+PowerGood beim NT)_

Also kein Grund zur Besorgnis. Die 25k Score bei Shirkan wurden mit offenem PL (475W asic)
auf ner Ref@h2o erzielt. Durchnittlich wird eh nur ca. 410W gebraucht.


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juli 2021)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> @Darkearth27 und @Gurdi
> Was hat es mit den Linear Drop aufsich?


Das sind voltage drops beim erreichen der Taktfrequenzen.

Je höher die Voltage, desto höher der droop beim erreichen der Taktrate die davor steht.
Eben, damit der Chip nicht zuviel Voltage bekommt und dann durchknallt (im schlimmsten Fall)


----------



## RX480 (30. Juli 2021)

*Nein,*
Glaube ich nicht!

Drop bezieht sich auf Runtertakten während DeepSleep bzw. mit Fps-Limit.
und Dann greifen die Mindestspannungen minGFX*+*LD-Volt = eff.Volt.
weil
Die SVO-Curve ist eher für den Bereich oberhalb von LD-State 4 zuständig.

Kannste gerne beim AMD-Stresstest messen. Der nutzt dann auch meine geänderten LD-State-Takte.
Bin bei maxTakt 2515 ungefähr mit 0,978 Volt dabei. Habe davon ausgehend meine State 4 auf 2475@0,956V
minGFX*+*LD4 setzen können._(ist schon sehr stark UVtet)

Im Prinzip ist der ganze LD 1 bis 4 Bereich ähnlich wie bei Vega händelbar.
Wenns beim Stresstest crashed, einfach warten bis der workload fertig ist, dann fängt sich der zurückgesetzte
Treiber wieder._

Manipulationen an LD+SVO *gleichzeitig* empfehle ich nur erfahrenen Usern, die Ihren Chip genau kennen.
_(der Gewinn hält sich eh in Grenzen, ... evtl. sparts ein paar W mit Fps-Limit in niedrigen Takten)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> *Nein,*
> Glaube ich nicht!


Waren jedenfalls meine Beobachtungen bei mir und meiner 6900XT, wenn es sich bei anderen anders verhält mag das so sein.


----------



## Dudelll (30. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei den Peaks sollte man dazu sagen, das Darkearth vom UWP-Treiber mit dem "anderen" Sensor  für
> ASIC gesprochen hat, der erstaunlicherweise ähnlich wie beim Oszi von Igor die "echten" Peaks einfangen kann.
> _(die extra Watts kommen dann kurzzeitig von den Kondensatoren, ...HoldUpTime+PowerGood beim NT)_
> 
> ...



Nur weil's funktioniert heißts nicht das die Bauteile auf der Karte das geil finden. Die Spannungsversorgung auf der ref ist zwar nicht schlecht aber trotzdem weit weg von überdimensioniert^^

Wird zwar vermutlich nichts bei drauf gehen, aber man sollte auch nicht so tun als könnte man garantieren das die Karte oder das NT bzw die Kabel dabei keinen schaden nehmen könnten.

Finde es zumindest wichtig zu erwähnen weil man nicht davon ausgehen sollte das alle die das Lesen es selbst korrekt einschätzen. Insbesondere natürlich für  diejenigen wichtig die sich nicht wirklich damit beschäftigen sondern nur Settings übernehmen und nacher evtl dumm dastehen.


----------



## RX480 (30. Juli 2021)

Man sollte klar unterscheiden zw. 2 x 1min TS-Bench und 24/7-Setting.
AMD hat sehr gute PCB´s für die Ref spendiert_.(wie immer)
(da lohnt sich h2o)_

Ansonsten wg. der Peaks halt mal wieder bei Igor nachlesen.

btw.
Das Darkearth die LD-Spannungen etwas runternehmen konnte wird wohl eher an Reserven beim Setting
und nem sparsamen Chip gelegen haben. Die Meisten können net so ohne Weiteres reduzieren.
(evtl. gehts bei Duvar auch, ... _sind dann Chips@ ASIC-Quality besser als Normal = weniger Leckströme_)
und
Wenn nur bei Vollgas die Stabilität getestet wurde, besagt Das auch noch Nix über gamen@Fps-Limit, wo
dann echt mal runtergetaktet wird.

btw.
Es soll wohl demnächst ne TOXIC@air geben, ...vllt. passt dann der EW2.








						Sapphire to Release Air-Cooled Version of the RX 6900 XT Toxic Graphics Card
					

Sapphire seems to be preparing an air-cooled version of its top-of-the-line RX 6900 XT Toxic graphics card, eschewing the hybrid cooling philosophy from its original release in favour of a more traditional full air cooling solution. In fact, Sapphire seems to be re-purposing the triple-fan...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Es wäre schon gut, wenn Es mehr Einstiegsmodelle mit XTX*H*-chip gibt.


----------



## Dudelll (30. Juli 2021)

Ob 2 min oder Dauerlast ist ziemlich egal für die Frage ob nen Bauteil abraucht oder nicht. Bei Dauerlast haben die Schutzschaltungen alle Zeit der Welt um zu greifen, böse sind schnelle und starke thermische Veränderungen, also im Grunde PC starten wenn er kalt ist und direkt 400 Ampere durch die Karte zu jagen und damit mein ich explizit nicht die spitzen im us Bereich ^^

Die 3090er die bei new world abgeraucht sind sind eigentlich ein super Beispiel dafür^^

Aber ja das PCB von der ref kann schon gut was ab und bis 400w sehe ich persönlich auch recht entspannt an. Wenn's man drauf anlegt gönnen die Karten sich aber auch deutlich mehr als 400w.


----------



## RX480 (30. Juli 2021)

Gemessen an Tattoo, der wohl auch nur ne Ref@h2o+EVC2 hat, sind die Settings der Normaluser eh unkritisch.
Damit kommt man lt. HWinfo gar net so hoch mit den eff.Volt im TS (x) und daher auch net mit den Watt.

(x) Ich glaube net, das Jemand mit der 6900ref so ohne Weiteres auf 1175mV kommt.


----------



## Duvar (30. Juli 2021)

Wollte gestern Nacht noch paar runs max OC testen und nach 2-3 runs hats mir mein Windows zerschossen^^
Musste den shiet zurücksetzen usw.  Wenn ich mir aber anschaue, dass die besten erreichten Scores mit H2O und offenem PL gerade mal ~10% über meinem "Luschen-Score" liegen, sehe ich irgendwie nicht bzw verspüre ich nicht wirklich den Anreiz die Karte so dermaßen zu quälen, um diese kleenen 10% zu verkleinern. H2O + offenes PL muss ja schließlich was bringen und 10% Differenz ist zwar nice to have für Benchlisten... Mich ziehts wieder in Richtung 110-130W^^ (Vor allem zerschieße ich mir da nicht mein Windows  ) Dennoch Gratulation an alle fleißigen Bencher.
Hier noch mein letzter run bevor Windows zerschossen wurde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Frage von oben hatte auch keiner beantwortet und zwar ist HAGS aktiv bei euch?
Vllt limitiert auch etwas meine CPU + RAM in den Gefilden.
RAM ist nur XMP 3600CL18 und CPU 4.4GHz, würde ja gerne auf max OC 4.6GHz hochschrauben, aber das packt dann mein 500W Netzteil net


----------



## RX480 (30. Juli 2021)

Bei den W10+11 Dev/Insider-Builds ist HAGS deaktiviert.

Nur auf dem normalen W10 gibts aktuell HAGS.
Dort geht auch der UWP-Treiber+RadeonSoftware aus dem Store.


----------



## Dudelll (30. Juli 2021)

Bzgl Hags kein Plan, wenn das Standard mäßig aktiv ist bei win 10 dann ist's bei mir an. Wenn man das manuell machen müsste dann ist's bei mir aus ^^


RX480 schrieb:


> Gemessen an Tattoo, der wohl auch nur ne Ref@h2o+EVC2 hat, sind die Settings der Normaluser eh unkritisch.
> Damit kommt man lt. HWinfo gar net so hoch mit den eff.Volt im TS (x) und daher auch net mit den Watt.
> 
> (x) Ich glaube net, das Jemand mit der 6900ref so ohne Weiteres auf 1175mV kommt.


Ich hab mich ja explizit auf high oc bezogen, also >400w. Und da kommt man problemlos hin auch wenn man weniger als 1.175V Anliegen hat.


----------



## RX480 (30. Juli 2021)

Für HAGS brauchts schon den UWP-Treiber und evtl. den Reg.-Eintrag.
Mit normalem 21.7.2 gibts Das net.


----------



## Tripleh84 (30. Juli 2021)

@Duvar  hab auch Win 11 mit dem neuen AMD Treiber. HAGS kann ich auch nicht Aktivieren. Das ist anscheinend bei Win11 aus. Hab aber 23.7K Timespy..

Jemand ne Idee wie man das Per Regedit vielleicht wieder Sichtbar bekommt?



RX480 schrieb:


> Für HAGS brauchts schon den UWP-Treiber und evtl. den Reg.-Eintrag.
> Mit normalem 21.7.2 gibts Das net.



Gibts schon einen Neueren UWP Treiber und einen Reg Eintrag irgendwo? Weil dieser Adrenalin 21.7.2 ist schneller als der Vorige Windows 11 Treiber

@RX480  Gilt das nur Fuer AMD??? Mein Kollege hat ne alte 2080 und HAGS Unter Win 11 Dev


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juli 2021)

@Tripleh84

Der Regeintrag wird dir nicht helfen, HAGS ist aktuell bei allen über 19043 deaktiviert (wieso auch immer) also alle Insider und Dev Versionen können kein HAGS aktivieren.

Windows 11 habe ich selbst getestet und ich habe auch noch die Vorgänger images auf der Platte, wovon ich 2 selbst getestet habe.

Auch dort habe ich die Registry bearbeitet aber HAGS bleibt / blieb nicht aktivierbar.

Dafür allerdings FL12_2 und SM 6.6, welche bei 19043 noch auf 12_1 und 6.5 stehen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (30. Juli 2021)

@Darkearth27 

Hab auch gerade alles Durchversucht. Naja ob ich jetzt TS 23.700 hab oder 25K.. Ich komm so eben nicht hin mit meiner Karte. Verstehe auch nicht alle MPT einstellungen. Clocks Laufen Fast Stabil durch mit 2689 im Bench, aber es kommt nicht mehr raus an Points.  Dachte das dann HAGS da bissl Nachhilft.


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juli 2021)

HAGS kann da helfen ja, dafür wird der Treiber dann nicht anerkannt.

Also entweder du pfeifst auf den Eintrag in der 3dmark Datenbank und hast mehr Punkte und in gewissen Games auch mehr min FPS (da hilft HAGS bei AMD tatsächlich) oder du willst offiziell anerkannte Punkte, dann aber weniger.

Ich würde den Treiber wählen (wenn nicht auf Rekordjagd) der mir am meisten Performance in den Games gibt die ich spiele und seien es nur bessere min FPS für ein glatteren Ablauf.


----------



## Tripleh84 (30. Juli 2021)

Rekord nicht unbedingt, aber ich sehe das Mittlerweile welche auf 25K sind und das mit Ref Card.  Schon Hart. Meine ist auch Top mit 2.7K damit Laufen auch die Games druch. Halt Affenlaut das Teil. Deshalb bald unter Wasser


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juli 2021)

Bitte die Ergebnisse mit der ref Karte aus dem Luxx nicht mit deinen vergleichen, da werden teilweise Schiller (Natur) oder dicke custom Loops genutzt.

Stellenweise sogar Mods (Kondensatoren anlöten usw)


----------



## Tripleh84 (30. Juli 2021)

Ich Schaue nur hier. Und 25K sind schon sehr krass


----------



## rumpeLson (30. Juli 2021)

@RX480 
Ich hab von dir jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass du den SOC Takt gesenkt hast. Welchen Vorteil hast du dadurch?

Ist es so, dass der hohe Takt für eine Karte, die sowieso nicht am Limit läuft, unnötig hoch ist und ein niedrigerer Takt bei quasi gleicher Leistung mehr Spielraum fürs Undervolting gewährt?


----------



## RX480 (30. Juli 2021)

Jo,
Man braucht eigentlich nur ein gutes Jing und Jang zw. flck/boost+SOCtakt und Vramtakt.
incl. ein paar Takte Reserve

Ziel= SOC-Spannung auf das Notwendige senken, ...momentan teste ich 856mV als maxSOC. _(ala Duvar)_
Reicht erstmal für 2020FT und evtl. auch noch für 2052FT beim Vram.(x)
SOC-Takt= 1033 x 2
fclk boost = auf 1500 angehoben > default 1400

Die nonXT ist halt sehr genügsam in jeder Beziehung. _(hat@default net so nen hohen fclk wie die XT)_

(x) mit 2052FT gehe ich vorsichtshalber beim maxGPU-takt von 2560 auf 2558 runter, um besser zu
erkennen Worans evtl. scheitert


----------



## Duvar (30. Juli 2021)

Jmd noch mit konkreten Tipps, wie ich die 16k knacken kann mit 110W?
Hier, falls ihr es mal nachstellen wollt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: teste mal 800 mV min max soc.

Edit 2: Lief durch 10 Punkte weniger, habe aber das Problem, dass fast die ganze Zeit die 110W nicht anliegen, sondern zu ca 80% immer bis zu 5W drunter, wie bekomme ich die 110W permanent anliegend? (Ist auch beim Grafik Test 2 der Fall, obwohl die Karte deutlich unterhalb der Max möglichen taktrate taktet, will sie nicht höher takten bzw das Power Limit ausnutzen). Spannung erhöhen?
Ist ja manchmal dann so, dass die Scores steigen mit höherer Spannung.


----------



## RX480 (30. Juli 2021)

Jo, die Volt im WM mal ein mue höher, = weniger Offset = mehr eff.Takt = mehr Verbrauch.

1013mV bei mehr maxTakt
und
evtl. reicht minTakt 15*15* ala Shirkan
damit
lässt sich evtl. maxTakt besser hochziehen

_werde auch mal bei mir probieren, wie nah ich mit dem minTakt an LD-State 2 ran kann
wenn 15...5 MHz drüber reichen, wärs ja noch sparsamer_


----------



## Duvar (30. Juli 2021)

15951 erreicht mit deinen Tipps, aber auch hier lagen die 110W nicht dauerhaft an, besonders am Anfang von Grafiktest 2...
Hier schau mal:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HcA61tIAWtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fehlt nicht mehr viel XD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5zett9vu94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (31. Juli 2021)

Geh mal auf Vram2020...2052FT, mit SOC-Takt 1033.
Weiss net, ob max=min SOC-Volts ne gute Idee ist, evtl. mal maxSOC 12mV höher?


Also mit minTakt 5MHz über LD2 ist zwar der eff.Takt < LD2 aber trotzdem stabil in W3@chill57fps.
Konnte auch den maxTakt nochmal um 3MHz von 2560 auf 2563 anheben.

Ansonsten, in meinem beliebten gravity jetzt noch ein mue weniger eff.SOC-Volts. =815mV


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2021)

Nope brachte auch kein Erfolg 15961...


----------



## RX480 (31. Juli 2021)

CPU+Ram doch mal OCen? nur für den Run
und
PL+1, damit Er weiss das noch Was zu holen ist

Wenn Das auch Nix wird, dann würde ich mal das komische zu hohe Setting beerdigen und
mit 991mV im WM ganz neu anfangen.(MPT=1150mV...1125...1100mV)
Da ging bei Matze seiner golden 6800xt schön Was einzustellen.


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2021)

In dem Bereich bringt das leider nix.


----------



## RX480 (31. Juli 2021)

Dann halt nur 6mV mehr im MPT, ...sollte schon die effGFX erhöhen.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. Juli 2021)

Ich mag den neuen Treiber. Und dass wir den VRam undervolten können. Ich glaube, das wird mein neues 24/7 Setting.









						Result not found
					






					www.3dmark.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dann halt nur 6mV mehr im MPT, ...sollte schon die effGFX erhöhen.


In dem Bereich (Anfangsbereich Grafiktest 2) hilft wohl nur ein kleiner bump bei den Amps, eventuell ist sogar etwas mehr drin, perfekt war es noch nicht, aber deutlich besser wie auf den Vids und Tadaaa 16k sind gefallen bei 110W^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. Juli 2021)

Glückwunsch Duvi. Hör mal, hast du Lust deine Sig ein wenig kleiner zu machen? Reisst mir regelmäßig die Augen raus wenn du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Duvi. Hör mal, hast du Lust deine Sig ein wenig kleiner zu machen? Reisst mir regelmäßig die Augen raus wenn du geschrieben hast.


Na aber klaro^^

Edit: Hab noch weitere 3 Amps oben drauf gegeben damit hab ich mein Score verbessert.
Da sieht man mal wie wichtig die richtige Stromstärke sein kann^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Auch ein wenig die Mem Spannung angepasst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I love this card.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verstehs nicht, es wird immer besser. Hab minimalst die Spannung erhöht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kompletter PC verbraucht vllt 150W beim zocken und liefert dennoch massig FPS 

BTW hier die final Settings für 110W für UV Liebhaber^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Juli 2021)

Beim UV kann man auch ruhig mal die FCLK Boostfrequenz weiter absenken, das ist ja quasi der Takt für den IF wenn er gerade nicht viel zu tun hat. Das spart Energie.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. Juli 2021)

Oh, weiter absenken? Die hab ich angehoben. Ja nice, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Darkearth27 (31. Juli 2021)

@Duvar

Habs mal getestet, musste die Spannung im Wattman etwas anpassen, sowie die TDC SoC Limits von 35 auf 38 anheben.

Außerdem hab ich dann RAM auf 1900 / 3800 CL18 bei 1.35v und die CPU mit dem 45w "Eco-Mode" betrieben.
Energielutschgerät meinte 231w maximale Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlen 700 Punkte bei der GPU zu deinem Ergebnis, aber schon beachtlich (nicht, dass ich es so nutzen würde, das ist mir dann doch zu "wenig" Leistung aber schön, dass es klappen kann).


----------



## Gurdi (31. Juli 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> 
> Habs mal getestet, musste die Spannung im Wattman etwas anpassen, sowie die TDC SoC Limits von 35 auf 38 anheben.
> 
> ...


Vclk und Dclk sollten sich bei den Taktwerten auf das Niveau der 6800XT ohne Probleme absenken lassen bei so Builds. Krass wie niedrig man mit dem Vram kommen kann bei der Spannung, das wäre durchaus mal einen Versuch Wert bei mir den Vram auf der 6800 wieder auf Stock zu setzen und dafür versuchen da nochmal Saft zu sparen für die GPU


----------



## Darkearth27 (31. Juli 2021)

Vclk und dclk hab ich einfach nicht mit eingestellt, hatte ein Profil geladen und dann erstmal nur kurz getestet ob es überhaupt läuft. Optimiert würde da sicher noch was gehen, aber wie gesagt, das ist mir dann doch zu wenig.

Ich kaufe mir die Hardware ja nicht um sie dann nur mit einem Drittel der Leistung zu befeuern die möglich ist.

200 bzw 230w auf der GPU und 142w bei der CPU (Peaks laut Messgerät waren dann 380w bzw 420w oder sowas im GT2) sind bei mir das Optimum.

Klar mehr geht dann immer, aber ich habe für mich entschieden, um die 400w beim gesamten Rechner zu haben (war auch mit der 1080ti so).

Nachtrag:

Habs sogar in die Screenshots mit reingeschrieben, ich Fuchs 

200W GPU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



230w GPU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Juli 2021)

Ja ich fahr meine auch normal mit 255er ASIC, viel mehr ist kaum zu ertragen im Alltag in einem kleinen Büro.


----------



## RX480 (31. Juli 2021)

MPT 1.3.7-beta*6*

Evtl. kann man die minGFX@desktop so noch etwas anpassen. _(temperaturabhängig)_


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Beim UV kann man auch ruhig mal die FCLK Boostfrequenz weiter absenken, das ist ja quasi der Takt für den IF wenn er gerade nicht viel zu tun hat. Das spart Energie.


Hab den mal auf 1000 herab gesetzt und hatte nun 16066 Punkte, wie weit kann man da runter?^^

Edit: Auf 500 gestellt ---> 15993


----------



## RX480 (31. Juli 2021)

Sinnvollerweise würde ich nur knapp unter SOC gehen bzw. genau andersrum.
Berichte mal bitte Was besser passt.

boost>soc
boost=soc (scheint ja bei Dir zu funzen)
boost<soc


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2021)

Hatte jetzt mit 2000 getestet ohne sonstige Änderung---> 16071


----------



## RX480 (31. Juli 2021)

TS läuft halt als Volllast nur mit dem fclk-Wert.

_da kommt der Boost evtl. nur beim  Laden dazwischen zur Geltung_

Wie schauts denn in Games@Fps-Limit aus?


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2021)

Boost und fclk Wert auf 2000 gestellt 16001 Punkte.


----------



## RX480 (31. Juli 2021)

Der high fclk-Spass kostet extra Watt und daher evtl. für Dich net so ideal im minSetting!

Wie schauts denn als quasi nonXT mit fclk1550 zu boost1500 zu SOC1033 zu Vram 1052FT aus?


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der high fclk-Spass kostet extra Watt und daher evtl. für Dich net so ideal im minSetting!
> 
> Wie schauts denn als quasi nonXT mit fclk1550 zu boost1500 zu SOC1033 zu Vram 1052FT aus?


15949, also net gut.


----------



## RX480 (31. Juli 2021)

Dann bleib bei Vram-OCen = AUS _(wird wahrscheinlich eh net OCed ausgelastet)_

Dein Fclk 1705 war doch ganz gut Gestern?


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2021)

Aktuell bin ich bei folgendem, wobei ich mich Scoretechnisch im Kreis drehe. Hab etwas mehr GPU Clock und Memspannungen etwas angepasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verstehe nicht, warum mein CPU Score steigt, läuft noch immer mit 3.8GHz, hab da nix mit gemacht, oder war gestern der Wurm drin?^^

Wo würdet ihr genau noch ansetzen, wenn ihr dem VRAM und Soc den Saft weiter abdrehen wollt, bitte mit konkreten Zahlen.


----------



## RX480 (31. Juli 2021)

Wenn Das noch W11 ist, hilft evtl. ein Versuch mit W10.
Scheint bei den absoluten HighScorern schneller zu laufen.
oder
Die allerneueste W11-Version noch mal als gaaanz frisches W11 installieren, ...sollte sich dann als 64-bit zu erkennen
geben lt. guru3d.(x)
Anscheinend gibts auch schon wieder einen neuen W11-Treiber.
https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/amd-radeon-software-uwp.437511/page-24


(x) Dein besserer CPU-Score kommt evtl. von nem W11-Update?
...dann brauchste auch net frisch aufsetzen

edit: _Der neue UWP-Treiber funzt auch bei mir auf dem normalen W10 (mit HAGS)
Leider keine Entwarnung für Darkearth, ...ASIC liest immer noch Spikes aus._


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die Win 11 Updates auf 1 Woche aussetzen gestellt, weil der mir jedes mal den kak GPU Treiber drüber gebügelt hat^^
Score ist nicht valid, weil ich angeblich nicht online war oder sowas stand da.

Edit

Hier mit Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (31. Juli 2021)

Wozu musst Du den SOC soo stark absenken. da spielt sich meiner von Alleine rein.-->808mV für 1033x2
_(net ganz von Alleine, ...habe LD+VSO noch um ein mue abgesenkt)

Diesmal mein MAX-setting= im WM sind das 3mV über MIN:
max 2567@932mV
min 2560@929mV_


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2021)

Spannungen (Soc/Mem) noch etwas angepasst und hier mal mein 130W Profil Update inkl. Settings/Score/Verbrauch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rund 17.5k Punkte, denke da kann man nicht meckern für 130W (fürs erste). Vllt geht da aber noch was, der Sprung von 110W und 16.25k Punkten kommt mir etwas zu klein vor.


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> ..._Leider keine Entwarnung für Darkearth, ...ASIC liest immer noch Spikes aus...._



Macht nichts, hab mir das nun nochmal ein bisschen angeschaut, die Peaks entstehen dann, wenn Daten im Austausch sind, also sowohl Memcontroller, als auch GPU Chip zeitgleich Ausgelastet werden.

Während der AVG Wert sich dann auf die Werte die man mit dem MPT als max limit eingestellt hat einpendeln, sind die Peaks vorher (beim erstmaligen starten) sehr hoch.

Hab dann mal geschaut was mit 338w (Power Limit GPU) an Peaks entstehen. Laut GPUz waren das 505w, kommt also hin.

Ich werd den HAGS Treiber mal ein weilchen länger drauf lassen und weiter beobachten, auch allein um die Vorteile von HAGS in gewissen Games nutzen zu könen.


----------



## BlackBestie (1. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> BTW hier die final Settings für 110W für UV Liebhaber^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erstmal ein herzlichen Dank, das du deine Fortschritte mit uns teilst. @Duvar 

Ich habe mir das Setting mal in Verbindung mit RotTR in 1440p angesehen.
Treiber ist der neueste. (21.7.2)
Mir ist echt mal die Kinnlade eine Etage tiefer gerutscht. 
Verglichen habe ich das mit Stock, meine normalen UV Profile und den OC Profilen.
Da ich eh nicht alle FPS was die 6900XT in Zusammenspiel mit den 5950x liefern kann braucht, ist dieses "Ultra UV Profil" doch richtig lecker.

Hier erstmal die reinen Werte:


6900XT @ Stock206 FPS (durchschn.)518 Watt (PC Max.)6900XT @ GamingOC220 FPS (durchschn.)583 Watt (PC Max.)6900XT @ UV202 FPS (durchschn.)431 Watt (PC Max.)6900XT @Ultra UV (Duvar Profil)166 FPS (durchschn.)257 Watt (PC Max.)

Hier einmal zur Effizienz (6900 XT, 6700 XT, Radeon VII, Vega 56):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (1. August 2021)

Nutzt Du den normalen Benchmark in RoTR 
oder
Nur eine Szene
oder 
Braucht man ein Savegame von Dir?


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2021)

Hab Win 10 wieder installiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (1. August 2021)

Kann mir bitte jemand Step by Step erklären wie ich via Crossload ein XT-Bios mit dem MPT auf meine 6800 (non-XT) Nitro+ bekomme? Alle meine Versuche enden immer darin, dass die Karte in den Fail-Save-Modus geht und nicht mehr höher als 500MHz taktet. 

Habe hier ein Bios der 6800XT Nitro+ mit einem PL von 289W und eine 264W-Variante der 6900XT Nitro+
(Treiber: 21.7.2, MPT: 1.3.7 Beta 6)


----------



## Gurdi (1. August 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand Step by Step erklären wie ich via Crossload ein XT-Bios mit dem MPT auf meine 6800 (non-XT) Nitro+ bekomme? Alle meine Versuche enden immer darin, dass die Karte in den Fail-Save-Modus geht und nicht mehr höher als 500MHz taktet.
> 
> Habe hier ein Bios der 6800XT Nitro+ mit einem PL von 289W und eine 264W-Variante der 6900XT Nitro+
> (Treiber: 21.7.2, MPT: 1.3.7 Beta 6)


Du musst die Table auf die Höchstgrenzen deiner Karte anpassen, also maximaler Takt und Spannung wie bei einer 6800er üblich, dann geht es.


----------



## bath92 (1. August 2021)

@Gurdi danke, habe die Taktraten vergessen.  An die Spannungen hatte ich noch gedacht.


----------



## RX480 (1. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du musst die Table auf die Höchstgrenzen deiner Karte anpassen, also *maximaler Takt* und Spannung wie bei einer 6800er üblich, dann geht es.


Gilt Das nur für den *Wert* im FrequencyTab?
der OverdriveWert sollte ja egal sein, und wie schauts in LD+SVO aus?
_Glaube die Tweaker hatten Da nix geändert, weil z.T. auch schon gemacht, als die neuen Features noch net im
 MPT freigeschaltet waren. _


----------



## Gurdi (1. August 2021)

Ja Frequenzytab reicht, der Overdrive wird nur relevant wenn man es im Wattman dann ausschöpft. Wobei man auch den Overdrivewert verwerten kann, da er ja dann auch teil der Frequenzkurve wird.
LD und SVO sollten keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## RX480 (1. August 2021)

Danke für die schnelle Auskunft!
_habe bei mir jetzt im Overdrive nur noch den tatsächlich genutzten maxTakt drin stehen
Andybuc lässt z.Bsp. den hohen Wert von der 6900 drin, k.A. ob Er dadurch so nah an die 2600 effektiv
 rankommt. (neben anderen Dingen, die Er so nutzt)_


----------



## bath92 (1. August 2021)

Kurzes Update nach dem Crossload mit 6900XT-Bios. Im SPB 4K geht es von 11.700 Punkten (Stock) auf 13.100 Punkte (Maxout) hoch. Karte scheint also fürs erste 1940 FCLK-Takt zu packen. GFX- u. SOC-UV muss ich mir morgen noch genauer ansehen, da reagiert die GPU jetzt viel allergischer drauf.


----------



## RX480 (1. August 2021)

Wie ist denn jetzt Dein neuer Stock-Verbrauch in W asic?
_(net, das nur die mehr Watt vorantreiben?, ...erstaunlich das Duvar mit dem 130W-Setting mit nem fclk 1705 schon
so hohe Scores in TS hat und Das mit Vram-Tuning=OFF)_


----------



## bath92 (1. August 2021)

2142MHz @ 227 W (Stock) zu 2450MHz @ 251 W (XT-Bios)

Spannungen müssen noch runter, SOC-Takt vermutlich auch. Evtl. auch FCLK reduzieren. Aber morgen erstmal Step by Step schauen ob mit dem Crossload überhaupt mehr geht als mit den normalen 6800 (non-XT) Settings und allen Reglern rechts. Der Chip ist auf alle Fälle oben raus nicht der Beste und braucht ziemlich viel GFX-Spannung.


----------



## RX480 (1. August 2021)

Da haste ja Glück, das gute Spawas bei Dir verbaut sind und die Graka auch mehr erlaubt.


----------



## Duvar (2. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn jetzt Dein neuer Stock-Verbrauch in W asic?
> _(net, das nur die mehr Watt vorantreiben?, ...erstaunlich das Duvar mit dem 130W-Setting mit nem fclk 1705 schon
> so hohe Scores in TS hat und Das mit Vram-Tuning=OFF)_


Ich habe mal die v-ram und SOC settings beibehalten, also auch die stark reduzierten Spannungen. Habe dann 350 Watt eingestellt und einen timespy Score von 22600 erhalten. Ein deutlich höherer Durchschnitts Takt wird zwar gehalten, aber bringt am Ende auch nichts. Mich verwundert es trotzdem, warum mein Netzteil nicht abschaltet, habe GPU Verbrauch von 400W+ gesehen stellenweise und mein Ryzen 3600 läuft grad mit 4.6GHz max OC und RAM auch stark übertaktet^^


----------



## RX480 (2. August 2021)

Hast Du den HAGS-treiber, der die Spikes ausliest ?
30.0.13001.3012 aktuell

Ohne mehr Vramtakt gibts auch net mehr Points.
Weiss net, ob Dein Setting überhaupt stabil Vram 2112FT schaffen könnte, ...obwohl
bei Deiner Graka wundert mich eigentlich nix mehr.

btw.
Die Experimente mit VTD gehen weiter: _ ...Sparmodus für Videos in nem niedrigen State ?
(muss erstmal noch gründlich weiter testen, wie sich der Spass in Games auswirkt, ... mit geänderten Werten
Temps +/- ein paar °C und zug. Hysterese von 20 auf 15°C reduziert)_


----------



## Duvar (2. August 2021)

Ne hab 21.7.2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann bei den aktuellen Settings den VRAM nicht mal um 20MHz erhöhen^^


----------



## RX480 (2. August 2021)

im Gamepass





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MJBBvdIl8j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



läuft
_(... habe erstmal nur RT-shadows+AO und Custom-Settings probiert@1584p, braucht dann bei Weitem net soviel W wie im Video, 
evtl. funzt ja sogar mein VDT, wenn ich die Temps niedrig halten kann!?) _


----------



## Edelhamster (2. August 2021)

Ich habe auch schon in The Ascent reingeschaut. Gegenüber der Steam-Version des Spiels soll im Gamepass-Build aktuell Raytracing aber ja noch nicht wirklich funktionieren!?
Hab das selbst nicht konkret geprüft- Einfach 4K, alles Ultra, rennt und sieht ganz ordentlich aus. 
Die Steuerung finde ich iwie gewöhnungsbedürftig - mal sehen ob ich mich damit wirklich anfreunden kann. Ggbfs. muss ich mal gucken ob sich da noch iwas anpassen lässt. 
Zockt Ihr diesen Twin-Stick Shooter mit Maus + Tastatur oder mit Controller?

Update für die Gamepass-Version soll dann ja bald kommen - mal gespannt wie und was sich da optisch/performancetechnisch noch verändert.

Den enormen Leistungsaufnahme-Anstieg unter Nutzung von ReLive kann ich voll bestätigen. 
Auf einmal anstatt 110-120W mit ReLive on dann 170-180W.
Aber mal abwarten und Tee trinken. Bis vor paar Treiberversionen ging auch bei Aktivierung des grafischen Ingame-Overlays die Auslastung nach oben, als ob die Deep-States dann nicht mehr greifen. Hat sich aber mittlerweile geregelt.


----------



## RX480 (2. August 2021)

einfach auf DX12 gehen, dann sind die Schalter für RT aktiviert


----------



## Edelhamster (2. August 2021)

Jau hatte ich gemacht und war menüseitig dann auch aktiviert, es soll laut durchs Netz wandernder Informationslage aber dennoch ohne funktion bleiben in der Gamepass-Version des Spiels. 
Siehst du einen Performanceunterschied zwischen aktiv und non-aktivem Raytracing bei dir?


----------



## RX480 (2. August 2021)

Das ist schwer zu sagen, sind ja immer 57fps@chill _(mehr fps nehm ich net)_
und
Die Watts sind leider mit dem UWP-Treiber@HAGS eher Spikes+Drops statt averageASIC wie beim normalen Treiber.

Ich schau mirs nacher mal an, bin eh noch ganz am Anfang ohne Spiegelflächen (RT-refl. sind auch OFF bei mir)
--> theoretisch ist mit RT=off bei höherer GPU-Auslastung der Verbrauch geringer (lt. Screenshot)
_Habe aber wie gesagt, das RT nur als Ersatz für das normale AmbientOcclusion benutzt.(incl. Shadows@low)_


----------



## blautemple (2. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> einfach auf DX12 gehen, dann sind die Schalter für RT aktiviert


Die Schalter sind da, das war es dann aber auch schon. Funktionieren tut da nichts. Kann man auch ganz einfach nachprüfen wenn man Screenshots vergleicht. In der Steam Version läuft Raytracing.


----------



## RX480 (2. August 2021)

Vllt. kommts ja dann mit dem nächsten Patch und TSR/FSR, _...die Implementierung dauert ja nur einen 8h-Tag.
(würde an Stelle von MS eh nur noch Games mit modernem AA auf die Konsolen und in den Gamepass lassen)

@bath92 + gurdi
Habe jetzt auch mal versucht den GFX-Takt-Wert im FrequencyTab vorsichtig zu verändern.
2475MHz-->2493MHz (und den Wert im LD mitgenommen = stärkeres UVen --> mußte mit maxTakt 2569-->2567 runter)
(vermutlich ist der Wert aus dem FrequencyTab identisch mit Punkt "b" im SVO)

Im Overdrive setze ich dann für mehr Klarheit eh den maxTakt ein, also 2567neu, k.A. obs sich auswirkt.
aber
Der geänderte Wert im FrequencyTab scheint den eff.Gpu-Takt zu beeinflussen, oder durch UV@LD ist dann halt mehr PL frei!?
GPU-Clock+effClock rücken ein mue näher zusammen!_


----------



## BlackBestie (2. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nutzt Du den normalen Benchmark in RoTR
> oder
> Nur eine Szene
> oder
> Braucht man ein Savegame von Dir?


Ich lasse den normalen Ingame Benchmark laufen.
1x vorweg damit die Shaderchache geschrieben wird, der zweite Lauf zählt und einen dritten Lauf hinterher zum verifizieren des Ergebnisses.


----------



## RX480 (2. August 2021)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Erstmal ein herzlichen Dank, das du deine Fortschritte mit uns teilst. @Duvar
> 
> 
> 6900XT @ Stock206 FPS (durchschn.)518 Watt (PC Max.)6900XT @ GamingOC220 FPS (durchschn.)583 Watt (PC Max.)6900XT @ UV202 FPS (durchschn.)*431* Watt (PC Max.)6900XT @Ultra UV (Duvar Profil)166 FPS (durchschn.)*257 *Watt (PC Max.)


Kann der krasse Unterschied schon irgendwie teilweise im CPU-Limit sein?
_...auf jeden Fall hat Duvar seinen Sweetspot gefunden, ...und Dein guter Chip verkraftets auch, Wow!_

Damit was Noch-Sinnvolles bei meiner CPU+Ram ohne SAM rauskommt, mal in 4k@smaa das Fps-Limit aufgehoben.
_(reicht im Schnitt für 99fps bei UVen auf 2525@926mV im WM, ...so tief wie Gurdi´s Raketenjonny=2550@893 kann
meine Graka leider net)
Obs ca. max 275...300W sind für den Gesamt-PC= k.A. (mit dem UWP-Treiber leider auch schlecht messbar)
_______________________________________________________________________________________________
Gehäuse: Wo sind verdammt noch mal die Stellschrauben für´s Undervoltung?
wait a moment, ...ich suche noch


----------



## Duvar (2. August 2021)

Naja einfach Profil übernehmen geht nicht. Gut möglich das das bei ihm schlechter performt. Ein timespy run wäre gut zum Vergleich.


----------



## RX480 (2. August 2021)

Laut seiner Tabelle performt das 110W-Setting von Dir ja überdurchschnittlich gut bei Ihm.
Also hat sein Chip damit keine Probleme, war ja auch lange Zeit in der TS-Liste der sparsamste HighScorer.
_(schnellste 6900@360W mit altem Treiber)_


----------



## Duvar (2. August 2021)

Ja würde gerne dennoch mal einen Timespy Score sehen von ihm, nur um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## ATIR290 (3. August 2021)

Niemand welcher einen Monitor Dell Alienware 3420DW  oder 3821DW 
zusammen mit einer 6800/ 6900XT besitzt ausser mir ?


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2021)

BTW: Beim SotTR Bench konnte ich auch auf 2100MHz stellen (TS stable 1777MHz) und hatte dadurch 5 FPS mehr 131-->136 mit den Settings die ich getestet habe.
Also bei Games geht teilweise deutlich mehr nochmals.

Schaut mal den SOC/MEM Verbrauch und vergleicht mal mit euren 24/7 Settings was das eigentlich schluckt, werdet verwundert sein^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich teste mal paar high OC runs  https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/64448671?
Kleine Schritte^^  https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/64448775?








						I scored 18 764 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Muss mich echt mal näher mit max OC beschäftigen.


----------



## RX480 (3. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> BTW: Beim SotTR Bench ...
> ....mal den SOC/MEM Verbrauch ...


...zu 51% im CPU-Limit = brotlose Kunst
_aber
Gibt Dir andererseits Recht, das Du gar net so hohe GPU-Settings mit Deinem Moni für 24/7 brauchst._


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> ...zu 51% im CPU-Limit = brotlose Kunst
> _aber
> Gibt Dir andererseits Recht, das Du gar net so hohe GPU-Settings mit Deinem Moni für 24/7 brauchst._


Sind net meine real Moni Settings, war fürn deppen aus dem wccftech^^
So für heute reichts, mein aktueller Stand beim max OC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (3. August 2021)

Nimmst Du jetzt beim OCen auch noch  Sparmaßnahmen im Bereich SOC-Takt+Volt vor.
dito
Vram-DPM-Volts ?
dito
fclk+boost ?

btw.
Also das Ändern von GFX-Clock im Frequency-Tab scheint sich doch net auf den eff.Clock auszuwirken.
Jetzt mit angepasstem LD 3@2285MHz und LD 4@2495MHz:


----------



## Gurdi (3. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nimmst Du jetzt beim OCen auch noch  Spamaßnahmen im Bereich SOC-Takt+Volt vor.
> dito
> Vram-DPM-Volts ?
> dito
> ...


Lohnt sich bei dir TempVmin?
Wäre evtlauch für meine 6800er interessant.


----------



## RX480 (3. August 2021)

Die Hysterese ist ja jetzt so eingestellt. das evtl. gerade beim Videokucken die Hostspottemp passt.
_(unter der Annahme, das es sich um die Hotspottemp. in der Section handelt)_

Im Gravity ist die eff.Boost-Voltage bis jetzt net anders.

Ich schaue gleich nochmal ganz aktuell in ein Video rein:
_(war mit 2020FT, also net sooo sparsam bzgl. SOC+Vram, sondern eher 24/7 Gaming)_

edit: _und mal noch in RoTR-4k_smaa@chill57fps, dort wieder *nur 2525MHz*@926mV mit 2020FT im WM
(der Hotspot lag im Hystere-Bereich, also wenns funzt, dann wars evtl. wirksam)_


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2021)

Kennt wer den maddin hier?^^ LN2 ccoled 3600?









						3DMark.com search
					

3DMark.com search




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## RX480 (3. August 2021)

Wo soll Der sein?

Die Liste sieht imposant aus, ... Du liegst mit großem Abstand vor dem Rest der Welt!


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2021)

Platz 17 Ryzen 3600 User mit einer 3090.
Muss Mal schauen ob ich an Darks Score rankomme, 2.5% fehlen noch.  ( Luxx TS Ranking)


----------



## RX480 (3. August 2021)

Jo,
der maddin ist sogar aus good old Germany.
_(Ampere kanns wohl net so gut@R3 3600, ...selbst mit LN2@5,23Gig)_


----------



## Downsampler (3. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wo soll Der sein?
> 
> Die Liste sieht imposant aus, ... Du liegst mit großem Abstand vor dem Rest der Welt!


Mit so vielen Benchmarks ist das auch kein Wunder. Aber jetzt weiß ich, warum er eine 6900XT hat.....er surft im DARKMODE.


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Mit so vielen Benchmarks ist das auch kein Wunder. Aber jetzt weiß ich, warum er eine 6900XT hat.....er surft im DARKMODE.


maddin bist du es?


----------



## Edelhamster (3. August 2021)

Der 21.7.2 wird mittlerweile im 3dMark als valid akzeptiert,oder?


----------



## Dudelll (3. August 2021)

Jup


----------



## Edelhamster (3. August 2021)

Dann hab ich nen Auftrag für gleich -> TSeeeeeeee


----------



## Gurdi (3. August 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Mit so vielen Benchmarks ist das auch kein Wunder. Aber jetzt weiß ich, warum er eine 6900XT hat.....er surft im DARKMODE.


Das sind viele Benchmarks 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOpenfield (3. August 2021)

Ah, noch jemand der vergessen hat das 3DMark Fenster zu schließen und über Tage im Hintergrund hatte^^


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2021)

Heutige Errungenschaft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2021)

Na wird doch langsam


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2021)

Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier.
Glaub langsam limitiert meine kleine CPU^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (4. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Glaub langsam limitiert meine kleine CPU^^


Falls die CPU langsam limitiert, wäre ein Gegentest mit dem UWP-Treiber@HAGS mal ganz interessant.
Der v30.0.13001.3012 kanns auch. (mit W10)








						AMD Radeon Software - Preview Drivers - DCH/UWP
					

AMD Radeon Software - Preview Drivers - DCH/UWP   Driver Version - 22.20.27.07-221020a-384804C AMD Windows Driver Version - 31.0.12027.7000 Direct3D...




					forums.guru3d.com
				



-zuerst uwpair.inf installieren
-dann Treiber im Gerätemanager
-Neustart, evtl. holt sich W10-Update dann die RadeonSoftware automatisch im Store, ggf. selber nochmal reingehen
(alte Radeonsoftware vorsichtshalber vorher deinstallieren)


btw.
Bei der TDV habe ich das Gefühl, das mehr als 6,25mV unter minGFX too much sind.
--> jetzt mit safen Werten (SOC reagiert jetzt auch "normaler")
und
habe mir mal die LD-States der 6900 "abgekupfert" und auf meine minGFX passend gemacht
und
Test wieder in RoTR 4k smaa @chill 57fps


----------



## BlackBestie (4. August 2021)

@Duvar @RX480:
Grad von der Arbeit rein und gelesen, das einmal  Timespy Süss Sauer  bei 110W gewünscht ist. 

16081 Grafikscore




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (4. August 2021)

Allgemein gewundert warum im GravityMark Leaderboard von euch nichts zu sehen ist. Knallt da mal im 4 und 2K 2.000.000 Leaderboard was raus _@BlackBestie_


----------



## BlackBestie (4. August 2021)

GravityMark hatte ich glaub schon laufen. Ich schau gleich noch mal....bin aber der Meinung das es nicht so dolle war (GeForce ist da better)


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2021)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> @Duvar @RX480:
> Grad von der Arbeit rein und gelesen, das einmal  Timespy Süss Sauer  bei 110W gewünscht ist.
> 
> 16081 Grafikscore
> ...


Was hatte ich nochmal? 16.3k oder so glaub ich. Dann passt deine Performance.


----------



## Dudelll (4. August 2021)

Glaub ich probier die Tage auch mal UV. 110W ist angesagt Grade? PL oder real Verbrauch 110W?


----------



## BlackBestie (4. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was hatte ich nochmal? 16.3k oder so glaub ich. Dann passt deine Performance.


16191 GPU-Score hattest du auf dem Bildchen.
Aber die paar Punkte hin oder her. Es ist einfach geil was der Chip so mitmacht egal ob Hoch oder Runter.
Ich liebe meine Karte...auch wenn sie bis heute noch auf Luft läuft. (Bin so zufrieden, das ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich überhaupt umbauen sollte.)


----------



## Edelhamster (4. August 2021)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> GravityMark hatte ich glaub schon laufen. Ich schau gleich noch mal....bin aber der Meinung das es nicht so dolle war (GeForce ist da better)


Hattest du laufen, du bist im Leaderboard vertreten, deshalb die Anspielung^^

edit: The Ascent (Gamepass-Version) zieht gerade ein 12GB Update, mal gucken ob da gleich DXR funzt.

edit 2: Ich mag den GravityMark ja. Performt Team Green zwar sicherlich allgemein besser, but it´s above 2.9GHz  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (4. August 2021)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> 16191 GPU-Score hattest du auf dem Bildchen.
> Aber die paar Punkte hin oder her. Es ist einfach geil was der Chip so mitmacht egal ob Hoch oder Runter.
> Ich liebe meine Karte...auch wenn sie bis heute noch auf Luft läuft. (Bin so zufrieden, das ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich überhaupt umbauen sollte.)








						AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread
					

@Darkearth27   Hab auch gerade alles Durchversucht. Naja ob ich jetzt TS 23.700 hab oder 25K.. Ich komm so eben nicht hin mit meiner Karte. Verstehe auch nicht alle MPT einstellungen. Clocks Laufen Fast Stabil durch mit 2689 im Bench, aber es kommt nicht mehr raus an Points.  Dachte das dann...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Hier mit Settings. Schaue ob ich den Score verbessern kann.

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (4. August 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> edit 2: Ich mag den GravityMark ja. Performt Team Green zwar sicherlich allgemein besser, but it´s above 2.9GHz


1+

und man sieht gleich mal die max Volts für den max Boosttakt
_(da wäre nähmlich ein Cappen im MPT unterhalb der Volts kontraproduktiv)_


----------



## Edelhamster (4. August 2021)

Der Gravity ist dahingehend halt nett, dass du spannungsseitig konstant voll ausfahren kannst um einen hohen Takt zu erreichen, die Leistungsaufnahme des Chips aber trotz der 1,2V deutlich unter 300W liegt.
Mir vermittelt es das Gefühl, dass irgendwelche Bereiche des Chips hier nicht voll ausgelastet werden oder hier irgend ein Teil nicht in der Form limitiert wie in manch anderer Anwendung, wodurch schließlich ein höherer Takt als gewöhnlich erreicht werden kann.
War hier jetzt sogar noch komplett ohne MPT-Einfluss und könnt eigentlich nochmal gucken was hochgedreht geht.
Gestern aber erste Notabschaltung provoziert. Ich hab zwar den VRAM bei 950/1450mV im Verdacht, aber so komplett aus war lang nicht mehr


----------



## RX480 (4. August 2021)

Sollte net Gravity vor Allem den MeshShaderPart vom Chip auslasten ?
Der Rest vom Chip chilled dann ein wenig, was den niedrigen Verbrauch erklärt.

btw.
Heute nochmal an der SVO rumgespielt, die scheint der SOC zu sein !!!
_(und NICHT wie bisher gedacht die GFX, hat Sylwester vom Luxx klugerweise festgestellt)_

Dadurch kommt jetzt SOC z.T. <800mV effektiv:_ ala Duvar_


----------



## ATIR290 (5. August 2021)

Guten Morgen,

Gerade noch für mich Bestellt
Monitor 34 Zoll mit VA Panel -  mit 165 Hz - Modell  HUAWEI MateView GT
Zum ausprobieren
und siehe da, laut Video gar FreeSync Premium vorhanden






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9uv9wnux6o:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 4thVariety (5. August 2021)

Man darf bei AMD auf der Webseite wieder Schlange stehen für ein UVP Modell.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## LordEliteX (5. August 2021)

Dann probiere ich doch mal mein Glück wieder  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Ja das wird wohl nichts


----------



## Downsampler (5. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das sind viele Benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie jetzt? 590 Stunden 3D Mark und noch nicht alle "Errungenschaften"?  xD


----------



## BlackBestie (5. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das sind viele Benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir sieht es aktuell so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den letzten fehlenden Errungenschaften:
- Zufallstreffer Errungenschaft
- Währe mir zu teuer/heftig/stromfressend
- nur durch "cheaten" möglich


----------



## TheOpenfield (5. August 2021)

Muss ebenfalls nur noch die speziellen Zahlenkombis farmen. Bei Zeiten mal einen der Benches raussuchen, welcher möglichst hohe Scores ausspckt - dann kann man sich den dafür nötigen CPU Takt o.ä. ja ausrechen.


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2021)

Bin grad mal knapp bei 400 Std also noch Anfänger 

@Darkearth27  , hab deine GPU Temps beim max OC mitbekommen, lebst du auf dem Nordpol oder wie bekommst du deine Karte unter Luft so kühl?^^
Ich bin leider zu weit weg von einem Fenster bzw Balkon, selbst im Winter müsste ich erstmal 1-2 Std alles aufreißen um den Raum entsprechend zu kühlen, nee nee das wird nix, es sei denn ich nehme eine derbe Erkältung in Kauf


----------



## Xaphyr (5. August 2021)

Tze. Also mit DER Einstellung wird das wirklich nix, Duvi...


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Tze. Also mit DER Einstellung wird das wirklich nix, Duvi...


Bin aber echt zufrieden, hätte nie gedacht, dass ich knapp an die 24k rankomme bei den Timespy Grafikpunkten.
Dachte eher die Karte ist gut zum UV aber nach oben hin macht die dicht, aber mit entsprechenden Settings ist wohl doch mehr drin und wenn die Temps besser wären, wäre noch mehr drin, aber alles in allem kann ich zufrieden sein und das Powerlimit wieder um fast 300W senken


----------



## RX480 (5. August 2021)

_Er meinte sich die niedrigen 400h._


----------



## Xaphyr (5. August 2021)

Das und seine Weigerung eine simple Erkältung in Kauf zu nehmen. Da müssen Rotz und Tränen fließen!


----------



## blautemple (5. August 2021)

Eine starke Wasserkühlung und ab geht's ^^

Dann sieht es nach dem Zocken so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Eine starke Wasserkühlung und ab geht's ^^
> 
> Dann sieht es nach dem Zocken so aus:
> 
> ...


Da ich nur AIOs hatte und nie wirklich ne Customkühlung schreckt mich das ab + ist das für mich nicht lohnenswert, da ich fast ausschließlich nur surfe^^


----------



## Xaphyr (5. August 2021)

Und wo ist dann das Problem? Wasser passt doch zum Surfen wie die Faust aufs Auge... ok ok, bin ja schon ruhig...


----------



## Darkearth27 (6. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> @Darkearth27  , hab deine GPU Temps beim max OC mitbekommen, lebst du auf dem Nordpol oder wie bekommst du deine Karte unter Luft so kühl?^^



Rechner steht immer beim benchen im Luftzug. Morgens nachdem der Rechner sich die Nacht über abkühlen konnte ist auch das PCB noch kühl. 

Dazu halt alles auf 100% rpm (in einem kleinen 500DX) Radi im Push pull und dann schon GPU.
Kann aber auch einfach besser verarbeitet sein seitens AMD beim Zusammenbau.


----------



## RX480 (6. August 2021)

Vllt. liegts gar am Motherboard, warum der kalte 1. Run immer so gut ist.
PCiE 4.0 ist ja ne heisse Krücke.


----------



## Duvar (6. August 2021)

Ich hab ja nen riesen Side by Side Kühlschrank, am besten mal den kompletten Rechner für 30 Minuten reinpacken und danach benchen^^ 25k ich koooommeeeeee^^


----------



## Darkearth27 (6. August 2021)

Mal ernsthaft. Sowas mache ich halt nur, wenn ich schauen will was unter Wasser drin wäre. Aktuell reicht Luft noch sehr lange aus, aber vielleicht kommen ja bald Games wo dann wieder mehr Leistung gebraucht wird, dann kann ich das OC Profil laden und muss wohl auf Wasser umbauen.

Aktuell ist es nur für die Galerie.

Wo wir gerade von Galerie sprechen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (6. August 2021)

Seeehr sparsam/effizient!

Was würde denn mit dem HAGS-treiber rauskommen?


----------



## Darkearth27 (6. August 2021)

Wahrscheinlich +/- 100-200 Punkte. (Vlt auch 300) hab den aber aktuell nicht installiert, da mir ein paar Fehler beim Video schauen aufgefallen sind. Taktete kurzfristig sehr stark hin und her, das ist mit dem 21.7.2 nicht mehr so, da bleibt er im Low Power State.


----------



## Duvar (6. August 2021)

Wenigstens die 18.9k overall geknackt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In unserem Ranking hier hast du einen relativ geringen Verbrauch. Ist das überhaupt richtig eingetragen?
Vor allem Tripleh seine Werte können doch net stimmen, da rechnet man doch noch immer was drauf, oder wie war das nochmal?


Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft. Sowas mache ich halt nur, wenn ich schauen will was unter Wasser drin wäre. Aktuell reicht Luft noch sehr lange aus, aber vielleicht kommen ja bald Games wo dann wieder mehr Leistung gebraucht wird, dann kann ich das OC Profil laden und muss wohl auf Wasser umbauen.
> 
> Aktuell ist es nur für die Galerie.
> 
> ...


Hier mal mit deinen Power Settings und auch selben Wattman Settings mit 1175mV. Siehts net gut aus^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke bei mir passts noch nicht mit den Speicher/Soc Settings.

Edit:
So sieht es dann mit 1150mV aus mit den obigen Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mit 1100mV Wattman




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080mV:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shice wusste gar nicht das ich soweit runter kann mit der Spannung^^

Crazy 1070 laufen auch, aber 1060 gabs nen Absturz, dies ist wohl dann die Grenze^^
Immerhin gar nicht mal soweit weg von meinem Top Score bei deutlich weniger Verbrauch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (6. August 2021)

Mach mal net so große Schritte, evtl. mal 1068mV?

Gut wäre auch ein SOC-Takt > Vram-takt, falls stabil hinzubekommen.
1075x2>>2120-12 ?


----------



## Duvar (6. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mach mal net so große Schritte, evtl. mal 1068mV?
> 
> Gut wäre auch ein SOC-Takt > Vram-takt, falls stabil hinzubekommen.
> 1075x2>>2120-12 ?


Muss ich später mal testen.


----------



## JSXShadow (6. August 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben, ich habe meine AMD-Familie erweitert durch:








						ASUS
					

Lass dich bei deinem neuen ASUS Gaming-Laptop von jeder Menge Power und einer top Performance begeistern. Jetzt Asus Gaming-Laptop (ROG) kaufen!




					www.one.de
				



Bestes Gaming Laptop auf dem Markt aktuell, wirklich Crazy!!!
Leider kann man weder mit Wattman noch mit MPT irgendetwas einstellen, was bei max 170W TGP aber wohl auch nicht notwendig ist. Ein wenig manuelles UV und paar MHz mehr auf dem Speicher wären aber schon cool.

Hat jemand auch Erfahrungen mit dem Laptop und/oder anderen mobilen RDNA2 GPUs gemacht? Was Asus/AMD da gebaut haben..lächerlich. 2300MHz konstant unter Last ist eine Ansage bei einer 40 CU GPU und zu denken, dass sogar die gute alte RVII übertrumpft wird 

Hier ein kleiner Geschmack vom FS: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/26014969

Schade ist halt wirklich nur, dass man wirklich rein gar nichts einstellen kann. Kein Ryzen Master, kein Wattman, kein MPT, kein Afterburner, nix..braucht man auch net unbedingt, da man über die Profile eigentlich alles regeln kann. Fazit: 90W max auf CPU und 170W max auf GPU...das ist eine Ansage. Für den Preis...da kann nix von grün mithalten, besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass die Varianten mit viel TDP auf der mobile 3080 auch bei knapp 3000 Euro starten und der AMD Asus knapp die Hälfte kostet. Dabei verbaut Asus trotzdem ihr Top-of-the-line Keyboard und Display. Also, wer ohnehin von RDNA2 begeistert ist und nen Lappi für Arbeit/unterwegs sucht, hier werdet ihr fündig. Konkurrenzlos in der Preisklasse. Falls das für wen wichtig ist: Mit abgeschalteter 6800M und nur der IGP und dem Low-Power-Profil hält der Akku locker 10h+ durch. Full-Power...etwas weniger


----------



## Gurdi (7. August 2021)

@JSXShadow Wo ein AMD Chip,da eine PPT. Via Hex sollte man an die Werte dran kommen. Du kannst mir mal die Reg schicken,vielleicht kann ich was machen.


----------



## Edelhamster (7. August 2021)

Nettes Gerät 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre unterstützt die G513 Serie neben SAM auch AMDs Smart Shift Technologie. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die hier blockiert!?


----------



## MfDoom (7. August 2021)

takten 6900XT/6800XT der aktuellen drops eigentlich höher, wegen besserer Fertigung? Habe da was wegen besseren Chips läuten hören


----------



## drstoecker (7. August 2021)

@MfDoom 
das würde mich auch mal interessieren, bei den CPUs beobachten wir das ja schon länger.


----------



## Gurdi (7. August 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben, ich habe meine AMD-Familie erweitert durch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich konnte das Bios öffnen via MPT, das sollte eigentlich easy zu editieren sein.








						Asus RX 6800M VBIOS
					

12 GB GDDR6, 500 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Verwende das neuste MPT, BETA 6!
Wird wie eine 6700XT gehandhabt, OC sollte also nichts im wege stehen.
Wenn du im MPT die Häckchen bei den Overdrive Features setzt, sollten auch der OC Bereich wieder sichtbar werden.


----------



## DARPA (8. August 2021)

Hey, war 5 Wochen im Ausland unterwegs und bin erstmal erschlagen von den ganzen neuen MPT Funktionen 

Ist da was bei was man auf jeden Fall mitnehmen/ändern sollte? Muss mich da erstmal reinfuxen.

Hatte bisher halt Power und Current Limits erhöht, SOC max. 1050mV und 1100MHz, 2112 FT2 und Core Takt in WM hochprügeln.


----------



## BlackBestie (8. August 2021)

Sehe ich das richtig, das zum Beispiel @Duvar  (für die Ergebnisliste im R(T)X 6000/3000 Benchmark Thread) im MPT *405W* als Power Limit reingeschrieben hat?  (+ ca 40W für Rest der Graka = 445W??)
Müssen die 2x 8Pin da nicht schon glühen wie Glühwürmchen? 2x 8Pin + PCI-E ergeben in meiner Rechnung ja 375W maximal?!? Kann man wenn die 445W überhaupt wegkühlen außer mit einer Custom Wasserkühlung?

Sorry bin nur verwirrt bei den Werten.


----------



## Duvar (8. August 2021)

Keine Ahnung was da verbraucht wurde genau, ich glaube GPU-Z zeigt mittlerweile den kompletten Verbrauch der Karte an, weil wenn ihr mal HWInfo64 und GPU-Z parallel laufen lässt (beides aktuellste Versionen), sollte man zu dem Schluss kommen. Könnt das ja mal überprüfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonderlich mehr als obiges Resultat hatte ich bei meinem Top Resultat nicht eingestellt

Hier mal anderes Beispiel, eingestellt waren 130W, welche bei GPU-Z auch als max angezeigt werden, aber schaut dazu mal die HWInfo Resultate an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU Core Verbrauch wird hier mit 100W angezeigt + 30W der Rest.


----------



## Lamaan (8. August 2021)

Hi,

ich habe gestern mal meine 6900xt durch firestrike gescheucht und festgestellt das 1. die Karte von meinem 3700x selten ausgelastet wird , wenn dann läuft sie ohne OC auf 2400+ MHZ 
Und 2.  der Speicher ohne OC immer zwischen 1980 und 1998 läuft ist das normal ?

OC habe ich beim Speicher noch gar net probiert. 
mich dachte ich kläre lieber erst mal den Takt.
Liegt das am 128 MB$ ??

danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Gurdi (8. August 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hey, war 5 Wochen im Ausland unterwegs und bin erstmal erschlagen von den ganzen neuen MPT Funktionen
> 
> Ist da was bei was man auf jeden Fall mitnehmen/ändern sollte? Muss mich da erstmal reinfuxen.
> 
> Hatte bisher halt Power und Current Limits erhöht, SOC max. 1050mV und 1100MHz, 2112 FT2 und Core Takt in WM hochprügeln.


Ein Killerfeature ist nicht dabei, je nach Grad der Optimierung lassen sich die Kurven etwas anpassen. Generell interessant ist der IF den man nun auf teilweise bis zu 2,2Ghz übertakten kann. Zudem ist es nun möglich den Vram zu under/overvolten, das kann auch je nach Szenario interessant sein.


Lamaan schrieb:


> Und 2. der Speicher ohne OC immer zwischen 1980 und 1998 läuft ist das normal ?


Ja normal, wenn die Karte nicht voll ausgelastet ist, der Speicher hängt via VDCCI mit am SOC.


Lamaan schrieb:


> 1. die Karte von meinem 3700x selten ausgelastet wird ,


Ein 3700X ist in vielen Anwendungen der Leistung der Karte nicht gewachsen.


----------



## Lamaan (8. August 2021)

Danke sehr


----------



## Darkearth27 (9. August 2021)

@Duvar

Schon mal Mem underclocked? 



Spoiler: 200w Daily, MEM = 2126






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: 200w Daily, MEM = 1800






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





OpenCL Bench



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SotTR Vergleich

2126MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1800MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach den max MemClock auf 0900 und den DPM3 State ebenfalls auf 900 einstellen, dann bleibt das ding bei 1800MHz (und du könntest mit dem Speicher Undervolting eventuell noch mehr einsparen um Power dem Chip zukommen lassen).


----------



## TheOpenfield (9. August 2021)

Glaube im TimeSpy wird das eher kontraproduktiv sein, da ist Mem OC idR der effizienteste Weg für mehr Punkte. Wobei mich das wegen dem Infinity Cache durchaus interessieren würde - vielleicht kann der das im normalen TS ja gerade so kompensieren?


----------



## Darkearth27 (9. August 2021)

Siehe Ergebnisse im Spoiler.

TimeSpy reagiert im GT1 ein bisschen auf den Speicher, im zweiten dann überhaupt nicht.


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2021)

für APU`s ganz interessant:








						RPCS3 PlayStation 3 Emulator Receives AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution Support
					

RPCS3 is an open-source PlayStation 3 emulator which currently boasts compatibility with 61% of the 2278 games released for the console and limited compatibility with a further 31%. The developers behind the emulator have recently announced the addition of AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution (FSR)...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Tekkla (9. August 2021)

@Duvar hast du unter Win11 auch erlebt, dass im TS die GPU nur zu 60-70% ausgelastet wird? Ist bei mir so. Dann komme ich am Ende auf durchschnittliche 70 FPS statt einiges über hundert. Ist aber nur beim Benchen so. Beim Zocken habe ich volle Auslastung mit entsprechenden FPS.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> @Duvar hast du unter Win11 auch erlebt, dass im TS die GPU nur zu 60-70% ausgelastet wird? Ist bei mir so. Dann komme ich am Ende auf durchschnittliche 70 FPS statt einiges über hundert. Ist aber nur beim Benchen so. Beim Zocken habe ich volle Auslastung mit entsprechenden FPS.



Teste mal was passiert wenn du die TDC erhöhst. Manchmal wird das PL das man einstellt nicht erreicht, wenn die TDC zu gering gewählt wurde, womöglich ist das bei dir der Fall, aber ansonsten wüsste ich nicht auf Anhieb das Win11 da gebockt hätte. Hab ja mittlerweile wieder Win 10.


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2021)

Wenn Vsync oder Freesync noch an ist, kanns auch soo komisch laufen. (Fps-Limit/Chill dito)
evtl. mal unter Gaming das 3dMark+TS-Profil rausschmeissen.
in Global sauber einstellen
Und beim nächsten Mal 3dMark gibts dann ein neues korrektes Profil unter Gaming speziell für TS.


----------



## Tekkla (9. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Teste mal was passiert wenn du die TDC erhöhst. Manchmal wird das PL das man einstellt nicht erreicht, wenn die TDC zu gering gewählt wurde, womöglich ist das bei dir der Fall


Das war's. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> 
> Schon mal Mem underclocked?
> 
> ...


Mit langsameren Speicher mehr Fps, interessant. Scheint an den scharfen latenzen dann zu liegen wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Schon mal Mem underclocked?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 200w Daily, MEM = 1800
> ...


I like your Inspirations!

_Langsam mutiert der Desktop zum HTPC. (gerade die nonXT hat ja eh nen langsamen fclk, why not SOC+Vram@low)
Diesmal ohne irgendwelche Tweaks bei LD+SVO+TDV und auch maxGFX net gecappt.
Nur Tweak bei SOC-takt@970>>Vram@low956, wie von Darkearth vorgeschlagen. Juhu, der PC startet noch!
(MemoryTimingControl=1 im Overdrive)_

edit: dummerweise war beim Run noch chill@57fps aktiviert und Das, nachdem ich gerade heute erst bei tekkla@TS
auf das Nähmliche hingewiesen hatte._ (F1 sitzt immer davor)
edit2: mit Chill=Off sinds dann 6453Points.(ohne extra Bild)

Ggü. Stock gibts kaum Verluste, etwa 100Points=1,5% weniger, nur mit mehr Vram-OCen@FT kann man dann net mehr mithalten.
Die alten Ergebnisse waren hier:


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/amd-radeon-bignavi-rdna2-laberthread.577672/page-221#post-10809128
		

_


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2021)

Zu dem Thema würden mich mal genauere Messungen interessieren auf breiterer Front.


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit langsameren Speicher mehr Fps, interessant. Scheint an den scharfen latenzen dann zu liegen wenn ich das richtig sehe.


Uups. ich hatte noch zuviel Vramtakt eingestellt.
_Hast Recht, der eff.Takt muss evtl. unter 1800 sein._

edit: _bringt NIX, war dann wieder langsamer als eff.1900

Am Besten läufts in der Nähe von Stock, ...mal SOC=1003+DPM3=992 nachgetestet:
(Timing 1 im Overdrive, aber net im WM aktiviert,  ...k.A. ob Das noch Was bringen tät)_


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2021)

Ich hatte mal damit rum experimentiert, aber mit wenig Erfolg. Das Ergebnis von @Darkearth27 in SOTR ist aber interessant


----------



## Darkearth27 (9. August 2021)

@Gurdi

Ich würde behaupten, es wären zwei Sachen die da greifen.

Durch die schärferen Timings und dem geringeren Mem Use von SotTR hat der GPU Chip mehr Reserve und kann den Takt höher halten.

TimeSpy ist da ähnlich, verliert man im GT1 noch 2 FPS, ist es im GT2 ein FPS mehr, also auch nicht Memory abhängig.

Man sieht aber dann schön in Memory abhängigen Szenarien, dass es langsamer ist (deswegen neben dem Game Bench auch Open CL Benchmark).

Mal schauen ob ich das weiter nutzen werde, denn eigentlich sollte man ja annehmen, dass ein höherer Memtakt wie bei den CPUs auch, besser ist als scharfe Timings (beides zeitgleich geht ja leider oft nicht durch den Fallback oder weil die ICs es nicht können -> FT2)

So, gerade nochmal mit FH4 (Maxed Out in 1440p) getestet.



Spoiler:  1800MHz Mem






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler:  2126MHz Mem






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hwinfo Log ist auch vorhanden, falls ihr vergleichen wollt, ist im Anhang.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. August 2021)

@Gurdi Danke, dir, hatte bislang kaum Zeit, aber ich schau mir das mal an, mit der neuesten Beta hatte ich es tatsächlich noch nicht versucht...das wäre ja ULTRA-GEIL <3 Ich poste dann Ergebnisse <3

Update: I kann zwar per MPT Overdrive einstellen, im Treiber werden die Settings aber nicht akzeptiert. Per AB kann ich den Memory clock erhöhen, allerdings ist der GPU-Clock dann stuck @450Mhz, gleiches Spiel, wenn ich den Memory per MPT auf 1025 erhöhe (also effektiv 2050), wobei das gleiche für jedes Setting über Stock gilt. Schade, schade 

Update2: Ja, führt kein Weg rein, egal was ich im MPT einstelle. War bei RDNA2 am Anfang nicht auch diese Blockade drin was Mem angeht bzw ist es noch wenn man Mem zu hoch einstellt?


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> So, gerade nochmal mit FH4 (Maxed Out in 1440p) getestet.


_... danke für das log.file, habs mal angeschaut (grün 2150 vs. rot1800)_

Sieht so aus, als ob FH4 sehr gut mit den scharfen Latenzen kann, _... der MemoryController ist höher ausgelastet!
Ansonsten sehe ich vor Allem einen großen Unterschied beim *eff.*GFX-Clock, der u.U. auch an der Temp. hängt.
Bei längerem Spielen ohne Fps-Limit wirds wohl dann mit der Zeit langsamer mit dem 1800er. _

edit: habe mal noch ein eher 24/7-taugliches Setting bei Gravity getestet. _Statt WM 950mV jetzt 947mV bei
2MHz weniger maxTakt und aktivem SVO, um die SOC-Spannung zu drücken. ( b= 150 statt 171, c= dann  entspr. kleiner)
(kann Zufall sein, aber bei nur kurz hinkucken scheint 950mV bei gleichem maxTakt im WM nen höheren eff.Clock zu haben, ...also Wer keine Probleme mit Temp+W hat, Der kann..)_


----------



## Darkearth27 (10. August 2021)

Also wenn 8MHz (in der Spitze) für dich ein großer Unterschied ist, dann will ich nicht wissen was 100MHz wären...

Temperaturen sind auch vollkommen im grünen Bereich.


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2021)

Bei solchen Benchmarks, wo jedes Frame einzeln gezählt wird, sind schon 5-10MHz Unterschied bei
nuuur 2000MHz _abrechenbar. (ca. 2 Watt weniger bei Vram sind halt auch net viel für die GFX zusätzlich)_

Beim Spielen natürlich net sooo bemerkbar.

Bezgl. Temps, habe ich als Air-Purist natürlich net soviel Ahnung, ob in der Nähe von Hotspot <<60°C
sich Unterschiede auftun.
Es war für mich nur erstaunlich, wie gut die LC von Gurdi mit LM dann abging.
_(und bei TDV steht auch nochmal 60 beim SOC drin, k.A. obs überhaupt zum STEUERN vom Treiber
benutzt wird)_


----------



## rumpeLson (10. August 2021)

Also ich bin aktuell total begeistert davon, dass man über das MPT mittlerweile die Speicherspannung senken kann. Der Speicher meiner 6900 war eh nicht wirklich taktfreudig und hat stabil knapp 2100 MHz mitgemacht.
Da die Karte eh sehr sparsam läuft (max GFX-Voltage auf 850mv) hab ich nun auch sukzessive die Speicherspannung reduziert und die Ergebnisse sind der Hammer! 

Eine Reduktion auf 1175 mv resultiert weiterhin in einem stabilen Takt über 2000 MHz bei Fast-Timings.

Und Stromverbrauch und Temperatur sind gut runter. Gemessen hab ichs beim Mining mittels Hwinfo. Der Verbrauch lag bei 1350 mv bei etwa 70 und bei 1175 mv bei etwa 30 Watt.


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2021)

Net schlecht, Das beruhigt mich total bei 1,262V/0,681V@MemScaling=off!
Geh mal noch beim SOC auf ca. 825mV runter, ggf. 831mV, um fehlerfrei zu bleiben fürs Minen.

... wäre die Frage, ob überhaupt weniger Watt bei Mem vom Core genutzt werden können?
(weil separate Spawas, ....dito SOC+fclk, wo Darkearth noch ala Duvar Potential hätte)

Bei DE@FH4 siehts erstmal net so aus!
_(der Core selbst kann net, die mehr freigewordenen 8-10 Watts beziehen, ... liegt wohl doch an der Temp
und /oder die meeehr MemoryControllerAktivität kostet Ihren Preis, ...könnte uclk sein!?)_

Auf jeden Fall können in der Richtung mit weniger Volts die AirGrakas kühler/leiser werden.


----------



## Darkearth27 (10. August 2021)

Hab das ganze dann nochmal durch TS gejagt.. diesmal mit dem 24k Profil.. da fehlen dann 700 Punkte, weil GT1 ca. 8 FPS verliert mit nur 1800MHz Vram Takt.

Dennoch interessant, da die Leistungsaufnahme um knappe 50w niedriger war (laut Lutsch-o-meter an der Wand)
Also Leistung verlieren (ein wenig) und dafür aber 55w einsparen (ist ja nichtmal optimiert wegen SoC Voltage usw, hatte ich alles nicht angefasst, nur den MemClock und dessen Voltage) ist schon ok.

Klar kommt es immer drauf an was man macht. Spiele haben fast alle etwas mehr Leistung gehabt.
Die, welche ich getestet habe, reagierten also positiv auf die scharfen Timings -> FH4, SotTR, D3, TD2 -> wenn der Mem mit weniger läuft. 

Timespy wie oben bereits erwähnt verliert besonders im GT 1 Leistung (tessellation, particle shadows usw)
während die Berechnungen von ray-marched volumetric illumination (kleine Partikel, Licht usw) vom VRAM unbeeindruckt sind.

Open CL bescheinigt dann den Verlust von Leistung auch ganz klar, wenn man den GPU RAM Test macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir sind sogar 2150MHz dann auch gleich den 2126MHz die ich immer einstelle. auch eine Erhöhung der MemVoltage im DPM3 hilft da nicht wirklich weiter (bin bis 1400mv hoch gegangen) Ergebnis sieht man dann oben im Bild.

Halten wir fest:

Wer seine karte noch weiter in der Leistungsaufnahme drücken will, kann beim Speicher dann doch noch etwas rausholen, Spiele sind nur wenige von Leistungseinbußen betroffen, Mining oder auf VRAM ausgelegte Workloads verlieren dann wohl etwas an Leistung.

Das waren so meine Beobachtungen die letzten 2 Tage. Wie sich das z.B. in Battle Royale Games wie Apex, COD usw verhalten würde habe ich nicht getestet, da mir Warzone auf den Sack geht und APEX ist halt.... naja APEX eben


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2021)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Also ich bin aktuell total begeistert davon, dass man über das MPT mittlerweile die Speicherspannung senken kann.
> Eine Reduktion auf 1175 mv resultiert weiterhin in einem stabilen Takt über 2000 MHz bei Fast-Timings.


it works = 1+

_Mal über längere Zeit in Games beobachten.

edit: mal noch die kompletten Settings für Gurdi zum Testen_


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Update2: Ja, führt kein Weg rein, egal was ich im MPT einstelle. War bei RDNA2 am Anfang nicht auch diese Blockade drin was Mem angeht bzw ist es noch wenn man Mem zu hoch einstellt?


Ja derHandshake schiebt da dann einen Riegelvor,schade. Dukannst abermal schaun ob du an den Nebenwerten optimieren kannst,Spannung sollte sich z.B.senken lassen etc.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. August 2021)

@Gurdi du meinst SOC-Spannung etc? Naja, das Display wird eh über die IGP angesteuert, daher kann ich eigentlich nicht wirklich was kaputt machen. GPU-Spannung anpassen per MPT kommt mir aber trotzdem spanisch vor


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Gurdi du meinst SOC-Spannung etc? Naja, das Display wird eh über die IGP angesteuert, daher kann ich eigentlich nicht wirklich was kaputt machen. GPU-Spannung anpassen per MPT kommt mir aber trotzdem spanisch vor


Naja du kappst das obere Ende der Spannung dann wie bei Vega.  Mit den neuen Werten lässt sich evtl sogar die Spannungskurve ohne Wattman ändern.  In nem Lappi willst du ja sowieso primär optimieren indem du die Leistungsaufnahme senkst.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja du kappst das obere Ende der Spannung dann wie bei Vega.  Mit den neuen Werten lässt sich evtl sogar die Spannungskurve ohne Wattman ändern.  In nem Lappi willst du ja sowieso primär optimieren indem du die Leistungsaufnahme senkst.


Ist das so? Also wenn ich das obere Ende der Spannung, also sagen wir von 1150mV auf 1050mV ändere, zieht das dann nicht die ganze Spanungskurve einfach nur nach unten? Ich probier nachher mal ein bissl rum, vlt kann ich ja noch was rausholen!


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2021)

Du hast ja zusätzlich auch noch andere Stellschrauben wie den Static Voltage Offset z.B.oder die SOC Spannung und Takt,IF usw.


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2021)

Yes,
evtl. funzt beim Raketenjonny auch LD4 =84. _Das wäre dann schon fast Darkearth-mäßig=nice!
(muss net benchstable bei mir sein, Hauptsache die Games in 4k@chill57fps kommen damit klar, das bei 2,2Ghz
nur eff. 877mV im DL4 anliegen)_


----------



## JSXShadow (10. August 2021)

Puh, diese ganzen neuen Features vom MPT hauen einen ja förmlich um. Könnte jemand kurz erklären wie sich welche Werte beim Static Voltage Offset und Linear Droop in welcher Form auswirken bzw. in welchem P-State/welcher Last bzw. Auslastung?

@RX480 was zum Henker...2,53 Ghz bei 160W, wie bitte?! Was geht denn da...puh, scheinbar muss ich auch bei meiner 6900XT nochmal ran. 2.23 Ghz aktuell bei 230W, da geht doch bestimmt auch noch mehr. Gibt es ggf. einen neuen MPT guide für die neuen Funktionen den man sich zu Gemüte führen kann?


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2021)

Ich markiers in den Bildern immer farbig damits nachvollziehbar ist, welcher Wert sich Wo auswirkt.
LinearDrop = Runtertakten schrittweise der GFX --> minGFX+DL-Volt = eff.Volt
StaticVoltageOffset= Spannungscurve vom SOC--> bei Änderungen muss die Summe gleich bleiben(x)
DPM= State vom Vram (xx)

(x) ähnlich Navi
(xx) in FeatureControl das "MemoryScaling"= off, sprich Häkchen raus, sorgt dafür, das die Vram-Volts in DPM0 bleiben, falls man so ähnlich wie Rumpelson moderat/niedrig taktet = ausreichend.

Die nonXT hat ne gute Chipfläche/watt und nuuur fclk1550<<1940 bei der XT.
ergo brauchts auch net so nen hohen SOC-Clock...Dadurch geht ne gaaanz andere Spannung/takt.
Weniger Stress beim SOC hilft der gesamten Wärmeableitung und dadurch auch beim GFX-UVen.

UVen = kühler = noch mehr UVen.
WIN WIN WIN


----------



## JSXShadow (10. August 2021)

Mhm, ich frage mich ob ich via MemScaling off auch den Mem meiner mobile 6800M höher pushen könnte, wenn ich die Spannung festnagel. Sollte theoretisch machbar sein, oder halt wenn es nicht den Takt erhöht dann wenigstens etwas Energie sparen. Ist im Laptop ja alles TGP abhängig, aka alles was Energie spart bekommt der Core drauf.

Na da hab ich ja gut zu testen 

Was sind so die Erfahrungen? Wie weit kann man bei Soc runter von der Voltage her? Die 6800M ist ja quasi eine TDP-limitierte 6700XT, also sollten da auch die gleichen Regeln gelten 

Der FCLK der Karten ist aber auch hart verwirrend. Wirkt der sich überhaupt auf die Leistung aus? Ansonsten könnte man den ja underclocken, falls man dann mehr GPU-Clock rauskriegt, sofern ich das richtig verstehe


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2021)

Das 6700xt-Bios sieht bescheiden aus!
nix mit SVO

Soll der sinnlos heisse Murks permanent mit Vollgas auf dem SOC laufen?

vllt. funzt SOC-Takt= 1000...1033 x2 für Vram@2000 und das bei normalen 975mV maxSOC + 825mV minSOC
(erstmal hoch gegriffen)

flck kann evtl. runter auf 1705, ...funzte bei Duvar@6900 ganz gut
flckboost=1400 sollte dann auch reichen


----------



## JSXShadow (10. August 2021)

Wahrscheinlich besser wenn nicht, wobei ich das Laptop ohnehin nur im 135W Profil und mit Stromanbindung verwende, von daher wäre das eigentlich egal wenn die Performance dadurch steigt bzw. die Effizient. Ich hab das Laptop eigentlich nur, damit ich auf Arbeit im Nachtdienst bissle zocken kann, daher läuft das Laptop so gut wie nie ohne Last.

@RX480 Jo, Ich hau das mal so rein nachher und gucke mal ob sich was verbessert oder verschlechtert und ob es überhaupt läuft. Ist TSE noch ein guter Test dafür?


----------



## HairforceOne (10. August 2021)

AMD 21.8.1 ist dann mit erscheinen der 6600 XT auch live gegangen:


			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-8-1
		


Scheint sich bis auf den Support für die kleine Navi nicht so viel getan zu haben auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2021)

Für Komplett-PC-Käufer ist die Kleine net schlecht: auf "Augenhöhe" mit der 2080 super
_(bei percentil)_


----------



## JSXShadow (10. August 2021)

Hat tatsächlich schon ein wenig was gebracht. Hab SoC auf 1000 mV limitiert und DPM3 auf 1200mV statt 1350mV.

Baseline TSE: 11214 graphics score, nun 11340. Mit signifikant niedrigeren Mem-temps (86 vorher, jetzt 76).
Im FireStrike sind as 32704 zu 33079 graphics Score, net übel, net übel.

Nicht übel, aber vlt geht da noch mehr 

Update: So hab den Soc nun auf 950mV festgenagelt und DPM3 auf 1150 (weniger geht nicht). 
TS nun 11402 graphics score  (1,7% zu Baseline) und FireStrike 33263 (auch 1,7%).

Sieht erstmal nach wenig aus..aber Performance for free und die Hardware wird geschont. Ach, deswegen liebe ich AMD so sehr <3


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Hat tatsächlich schon ein wenig was gebracht. Hab SoC auf 1000 mV limitiert und DPM3 auf 1200mV statt 1350mV.
> 
> Baseline TSE: 11214 graphics score, nun 11340. Mit signifikant niedrigeren Mem-temps (86 vorher, jetzt 76).
> Im FireStrike sind as 32704 zu 33079 graphics Score, net übel, net übel.
> ...


Der SOC kann wahrscheinlich noch weiter runter, reduzier mal den SOC Takt auf 1000 und analog dazu noch etwas weniger Spannung. Zudem kannst du ja auch noch die maximale Spannung etwas reduzieren, was im PL einen noch höheren Boost ermöglichen sollte.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der SOC kann wahrscheinlich noch weiter runter, reduzier mal den SOC Takt auf 1000 und analog dazu noch etwas weniger Spannung. Zudem kannst du ja auch noch die maximale Spannung etwas reduzieren, was im PL einen noch höheren Boost ermöglichen sollte.


Aye aye! Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit nur per MPT die Boost-Table der GPU zu beeinflussen? Wenn ich die Spannung einfach nur auf 1050MV statt 1150MV reduziere, verliere ich Leistung, da halt nur bis 1050 gecapped wird.

Bringt es eigentlich auch was die anderen Werte im Frequency Tab anzupassen? Oder ist das eher sinnlos?


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit nur per MPT die Boost-Table der GPU zu beeinflussen?


Via Static Voltage Offset solltest du was erreichen können, vor allem der B Wert ist interessant. Über Linear Dop lässt sich auch noch was drehen, dabei aber NICHT den letzten P-State ändern.



JSXShadow schrieb:


> Bringt es eigentlich auch was die anderen Werte im Frequency Tab anzupassen? Oder ist das eher sinnlos?


Bringt nichts, nur der FCLK spielt eine wirklich Rolle und der SOC. Wenn du GFX önderst, geht er wahrscheinlich wieder in den Fallback.


----------



## HairforceOne (10. August 2021)

Geht die DPM Voltage nur mit der neuesten Version vom MPT?
SoC hab ich bei mir ja auch auf 1000 mV gestellt und soweit keine Probleme aber DPM (Ist dann Memory richtig) würde mich da nochmal interessieren oder was genau ist das für ein Wert?

FCLK hab ich drin aber das hab ich nicht angepackt. 

EDIT:
Okay mal die Beta 7 installieren. Was ich da beachten muss... Kp. Ich wusel einfach mal vor mich her.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. August 2021)

@Gurdi danke dir, ist halt beim Static Voltage Offset bissl schwierig durchzublicken, da man nur 3 Werte eingeben kann und mir nicht ganz bewusst ist was jeder der Werte eigentlich genau tut 

@HairforceOne Die DPM states sind quasi die MEM-Spannung.


----------



## HairforceOne (10. August 2021)

Mhmhm...
Dann muss ich da auch nochmal schauen. An sich hab ich meine Karte ausgelotet und Settings die mir reichen. Wenn man jetzt beim Memory aber nochmal etwas dran kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell habe ich im MPT nur das eingestellt. (Eig. 1120 beim GFX, das korrigiert er aber auf 1118 nach unten und im Wattman dann 1119 )

Im Wattmann dann noch das hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2021)

@HairforceOne Sieht alles soweit rund aus, am Mem kannst du dich versuchen. VDCCI muss zu MVDD passen, absenken spart Strom, erhöhen ermöglicht mehr Takt/Timings. Vorsicht beim erhöhen der VDCCI über 900 würde ich nicht empfehlen 24/7, mehr als 950 nicht für OC. Theoretisch geht auch mehr, aber ich würde darüber die Finger von lassen bei dem Wert der Karten.

@JSXShadow Senk mal den B Wert ab, das sollte einen Effekt haben. 
Z.B. B:  -0.122430

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der überhaupt aktiv ist bei deiner GPU, wenn das keine Auswirkungen hat geh an Linear Droop 3&4 und senk die parallel etwa ab

Teste das mal dann
3: 0.100300
4: 0.133300


----------



## JSXShadow (10. August 2021)

@Gurdi Bei -0.122430 gibts direkt nen Reboot (beim start von TS), so wie ich das verstehe zieht das die Kurve in der Mitte vom Wattman (also theoretisch, da ich keinen Zugriff habe) einfach nur nach unten. Ist die Zahl -0.122430 dann direkt Spannung, also V, oder um was für einen Wert handelt es sich hierbei genau? Ich hab versucht Igors Guide zu lesen, werde daraus aber leider nicht schlau 

Achso, was meintest du eigentlich damit, dass VDCCI zu MVDD passen muss? Haben die eine bestimmte abhängigkeit zueinander?


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2021)

Könnt Ihr net mal ein Bild von SVO posten?_ (falls Es in dem Bios überhaupt ne Voreinstellung gibt)_

Die Summe a+b+c muss *unbedingt* gleich bleiben.
also
Wer b kleiner macht, muss c um denselben Betrag vergrößern!
b würde ich schrittweise um 6..9..12..15..18mV reduzieren. (c entspr. vergrößeren)

_bei b wird nur der y-Wert eingegeben_


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Hab das ganze dann nochmal durch TS gejagt.. diesmal mit dem 24k Profil.. da fehlen dann 700 Punkte, weil GT1 ca. 8 FPS verliert mit nur 1800MHz Vram Takt.
> 
> Dennoch interessant, da die Leistungsaufnahme um knappe 50w niedriger war (laut Lutsch-o-meter an der Wand)
> Also Leistung verlieren (ein wenig) und dafür aber 55w einsparen (ist ja nichtmal optimiert wegen SoC Voltage usw, hatte ich alles nicht angefasst, nur den MemClock und dessen Voltage) ist schon ok.
> ...


Also meine Scores im TS konnte ich mit underclocked VRAM nicht verbessern bzw auf selbem Niveau halten wie du, hab minimalen Drop in der Performance. Hier mal meine 160W Settings.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann weiter undervolten, nur meine Scores droppen dann, aktuell hab ich die beste Performance mit diesen Settings. Kann min SOC auf 750 max SOC auf 925 droppen, aber Score sinkt, an den Taktraten rumspielen (zB max Takt erhöhen leicht/ mit den VRAM Taktraten spielen)--> Score sinkt. Hab alles mögliche versucht was mir einfiel, aber ja, mehr geht erstmal nicht anscheinend.
Einziger Trost, der Score ist höher als stock zu Releasezeit, da hat ein 6900XT 18124 Grafikpunkte erreicht bei guru3d^^
Falls wem noch was einfällt, was ich mal versuchen könnte, bitte her mit den Vorschlägen.


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2021)

Im WM minTakt reduzieren auf  1755>LD2=1750 und dafür versuchen maxTakt zu erhöhen in 2MHz-Schritten.
...vllt. kannste in LD3+4 jeweils noch um 3mV nach unten


----------



## JSXShadow (10. August 2021)

@RX480 Das sind die aktuellen Settings. Die Droop-Settings vom Gurdi haben nochmal bissl auf den TS Score gewirkt, Nun bei 11480 graphics Score.

Das bedeutet also, wenn ich Gurdis b von -0.122430 nehme, muss ich c auf 0.122430 setzen? Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zu AVFS?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HairforceOne (10. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @HairforceOne Sieht alles soweit rund aus, am Mem kannst du dich versuchen. VDCCI muss zu MVDD passen, absenken spart Strom, erhöhen ermöglicht mehr Takt/Timings. Vorsicht beim erhöhen der VDCCI über 900 würde ich nicht empfehlen 24/7, mehr als 950 nicht für OC. Theoretisch geht auch mehr, aber ich würde darüber die Finger von lassen bei dem Wert der Karten.



Ich denke das beim Mem schaue ich mir dann mal an. - Hab eh Urlaub und langeweile.  

Kurze frage aber noch: Was meinst du mit "VDCCI muss zu MVDD passen?" Das krieg ich gerade nicht hin.
Wenn würde ich mich wohl eher für absenken interessieren, wenn ich damit ein paar Watt einsparen kann bei gleicher Leistung nehme ich das gerne mit.


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @RX480 Das sind die aktuellen Settings. Die Droop-Settings vom Gurdi haben nochmal bissl auf den TS Score gewirkt, Nun bei 11480 graphics Score.


Wenns net aktiv ist, würde ich StaticVoltageOffset gar net anfassen!

AVFS ist eigentlich ne Navi-geschichte, ...k.A. wieso Es hier auftaucht.

Probier am Besten gemeinsam mit Gurdi nur an den LD-Werten rum, ...in 3mV-Schritten, wenns dann knapp wird.
0.133000-->0,132000 als Ausgangswert, evtl. -->0.129000 = _liegt minimal über 128, was genau zw. den bekannten 125 und 131 ist._

btw.
_Hab auch mal noch meinen LD3 reduziert.(und LD4-Takt minimal verändert...sollte man eigentlich net machen, weil sich sonst der Treiber net mehr so gut nach nem Crash fängt)_


----------



## JSXShadow (10. August 2021)

@RX480 danke für die Antwort. Was macht denn noch eigentlich der LD genau? Sind das die P-States, oder um was handelt es sich da genau?

Hab aber den SVO dennoch mit Gurdis Werten befeuert, dann halt zum Ausgleich den gleichen Wert bei c, hing sich mitten im TS auf. Jetzt hab ich das ganze mal um 0.01 reduziert und das Ende vom Lied sind 11500  beim graphics score im TS von ursprünglich 11480. also keine massiven Sprünge, aber es wird langsam aber sicher


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2021)

LinearDrop, wie bereits heute schonmal beschrieben sind ala Vega die Taktsprünge nach Unten, bei Nutzung von DeepSleep.

Der Takt dropped schrittweise beim Chillen mit Fps-Limit und man kann günstigerweise die Volts anpassen.
eff.Volts= minGFX+LD-Volt


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Im WM minTakt reduzieren auf  1755>LD2=1750 und dafür versuchen maxTakt zu erhöhen in 2MHz-Schritten.
> ...vllt. kannste in LD3+4 jeweils noch um 3mV nach unten


Nur auf 1755 gestellt, sonst nix = Crash
Versuche es nochmal.

Beim 2. Versuch lief es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nur auf 1755 gestellt, sonst nix = Crash
> Versuche es nochmal.
> 
> Beim 2. Versuch lief es:


minGFX um 6mV anheben, falls dauerhaft Probleme

btw.
Bei mir gibts im Wattman ne komische Grenze von 2567MHz auf 2568MHz, wo dann der BoostClock gleich um 3MHz nach oben geht. ... _wenn ich Das nur mal stabil mit dem Sparsetting 947mV händeln könnte!?
Problem= der Taktsprung ist quasi ein zusätzliches UVen: in MHz/V ändert sich das Verhältnis dadurch zu sprunghaft_


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2021)

Bringt es bei diesem Setting überhaupt was LD 4 zu reduzieren?
New Rekord^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sehe grad min war gar nicht auf 1755MHz sondern 1870^^


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Edit: Sehe grad min war gar nicht auf 1755MHz sondern 1870^^


knapp daneben, .. wenns hilft!
geil

btw.
Weil Igor immer so schön misst, sieht man im Review zur 6600xt, das bei ca. 55°C Edge etwas runtergetaktet wird. (Wert im TDV der 6600xt ?)
--> Davon ausgehend erwischts meine nonXT allerdings schon bei 50°C Edge, falls genauso geregelt, da muss ich mal ein bisschen NachLüftern ... Lüfterpunkt von 49°C auf 48°C runtersetzen
_(beide Modelle = MSi, ...kann bei anderen OEMs auch nach Hotspot gehen ala Lüfter)_


----------



## Xaphyr (11. August 2021)

Ich hab irgendwie Bammel davor, einen anderen Treiber draufzuhauen. Noch nie hatte ich ein so stabiles UV auf der Karte. Hat schon jemand von euch erste Erfahrungen mit dem Neuen?


----------



## Darkearth27 (11. August 2021)

Bleib lieber bei dem 21.7.2.

Ich schaffe es immer wieder meinen eigenen Highscore im Timespy zu brechen, obwohl ich nur wenig ändere. (immer mal ein paar Watt mehr oder ein paar MHz mehr Max Takt)

Aktuell sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich trau mich auch irgendwie nicht den 21.8.1 zu installieren, soll bei einigen schon schlechtere Leistung ausgelöst haben oder gar Probleme mit der Installation.

Letzteres kann man mit DDU und Clean install ja hinbekommen, aber Leistungseinbußen wäre nicht so toll.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. August 2021)

@Darkearth27 Da wird einem ja ganz anders bei dem Score...Holy MOLY! <3 HGW!

Nehme an du hast einen ordentlich Wasserblock drauf, wobei die Lüfterkonfig im Wattman anderes vermuten lässt? Was sind so deine avg. ClockSpeeds und der Peak-Verbrauch? Frage nur, weil ich mich dann vlt doch auch nochmal hinsetze. Scheint die aktuelle Version vom MPT kann einige Karten richtig hart enablen..da juckts mir ordentlich in den Fingerlies 

Bzgl. Treiber...ja, der kann mir auch erstmal gestolen bleiben. Sehe keinen Grund diesen zu installieren.


----------



## Darkearth27 (11. August 2021)

Ist eine reine Luftkühlung auf der GPU, gut erkannt.
Ist auch eine ref Karte, also nicht mal eine Custom.

Peak laut Lutsch-o-Meter waren 667w (GT2) 
AVG Clock Speed laut 3Dmark waren 2533MHz, aber darauf würde ich nichts geben, denke eher 2600 kommt eher hin.

Sowas mache ich halt nur zum benchen, daily läuft die Karte mit einem 200w Profil, das ich dann nach Belieben via wattman auf 180w oder 230w ändern kann.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. August 2021)

Crazy, aber ja, da hat sich wohl generell einiges getan. Ich hab die Merc von XFX und anfangs sogar bis zu 430W avg draufgeprügelt und war im Peak auch schon bei 2700Mhz, jedoch immer nur knapp an den 21k graphics Score gekrazt.

hehe, ich bin einfach mal so dreist und klau mir mal deine Settings und hau die bei mir 1zu1 rein. Wer weiß, vlt läuft es ja  immer gut, wenn man einen startpunkt hat, auch wenn es vlt nicht 100% stabil läuft. Hast du unter Curve im MPT irgendetwas noch angepasst? Sehe auch, dein Speicher läuft auf Stock, ist das gewollt so? Vlt war das auch immer mein Problem. Wenn MemMHz zu viel GPU-MHz abschlägt, welp, dann könnte das einiges erklären


----------



## Darkearth27 (11. August 2021)

Nope, nichts unter curve eingestellt und eins zu eins würde ich das auch nicht übernehmen, da ich etwas im droop geändert habe. Den Teil würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal auslassen.

Ach und der VRAM ist auf 2126MHz mit FT1 eingestellt, also auch übertaktet. (mehr bringt bei mir nichts mehr)


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es immer wieder meinen eigenen Highscore im Timespy zu brechen, obwohl ich nur wenig ändere. (immer mal ein paar Watt mehr oder ein paar MHz mehr Max Takt)


Hast Du mal ala L!ME versucht bei SVO den Wert "b" um ca. 6..12...18mV zu reduzieren + "c" zu erhöhen, und im Gegenzug dann ein mue mehr maxTakt 1...2...3 MHz bei der GPU im WM?
SVO StaticVoltageOffset entlastet dann den SOC = etwas weniger Volts, dynamisch geregelt.

_Gibts eigentlich nen speziellen Grund für die ältere Version vom MPT?_


----------



## Darkearth27 (11. August 2021)

Nein habe auch nicht vor im Curve etwas zu ändern und nein es hat keinen speziellen Grund für die ältere MPT Version. Ich habe nur nicht geupdatet, da alles mit der / den Version(en) läuft und ich keine Notwendigkeit sehe zu updaten.


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

Alles klar, never change a runnning System!

btw.
400W asic ist schon Hammer. (444W gesamt, darauf nen Kräuterlikör zur Verdauung)

_Würde mir wünschen, das mal die TS-Liste bzgl. Watts richtig in Ordnung gebracht wird und alle komischen Resultate rausfliegen bzw. bei den Watts korrigiert werden._


----------



## JSXShadow (11. August 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Nope, nichts unter curve eingestellt und eins zu eins würde ich das auch nicht übernehmen, da ich etwas im droop geändert habe. Den Teil würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal auslassen.
> 
> Ach und der VRAM ist auf 2126MHz mit FT1 eingestellt, also auch übertaktet. (mehr bringt bei mir nichts mehr)


Perfekt! Danke dir! Mein VRAM ist ne Bish, muss bestimmt auf 900mV VDDCI hoch um über 2.1Ghz zu packen. Aber mal schauen. Droop-mäßig mache ich mir da eigentlich keine Sorgen, bei meiner mobile RX6800M kann ich da fast reinhauen was ich will, läuft trotzdem. Ich probier aber mal alles mit und ohne, mal gucken was es ausmacht 

Bin mir selbst aber auch unsicher ob die Curve am Ende so viel bringt, klar, am laptop hab ich keine Wahl da ich per Wattman gar nichts einstellen kann, aber so, macht das wirklich was aus im messbaren Bereich?

@RX480 Ach generell alle Statistics von TS/3DMark generell...da kannst du gar nichts drauf geben. War schon immer nonsense und wird es wohl auch immer bleiben, ausser die machen ne Partnerschaft mit HWInfo, dann vielleicht


----------



## Darkearth27 (11. August 2021)

Jop 445 - 455w (je nach SoC Last) kommen hin.

Peaks sind dann halt nochmal etwas höher, aber das kennen wir ja.

Die Liste so angleichen, dass man immer die ASIC angibt ist schon ok, da wir ja nicht wissen wie die Variablen restlichen W zustande kommen.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. August 2021)

Hatte die Ref eigentlich 3x 8-Pin? Mache mir ein wenig Sorgen, da meine Merc nur 2x hat, also eigentlich Hard-Limit bei 375W, klar geht auch mehr, aber wahrscheinlich net soo lange 

Wie sehen eigentlich deine Temps aus während dem TS-Run? Trotz max Lüfter bestimmt trotzdem close to 100° Junction, oder?

EDIT: Auch 2x..naja fürs benchen geht das schon  Hatte auch ne Weile schon mit 400W+ laufen, aber hot dayum, da kriegt man schon Angst, dass die Kabel schmelzen, auch wenn wir ja alle recht hochwertige Netzteile/Kabel haben, hoffe ich!


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Jop 445 - 455w (je nach SoC Last) kommen hin.
> 
> Die Liste so angleichen, dass man immer die ASIC angibt ist schon ok, da wir ja nicht wissen wie die Variablen restlichen W zustande kommen.


Jo,
wenn dann 400W(+44) als Listeneintrag da stehen würde, wärs eindeutig.()= zufällig 11%.
_Prozent ist u.U. sinnvoller als ein fester Wert von derzeit 40W, gerade für die UVer wie Duvar@160W asic.
Genauso würde dann am oberen Ende mit Brachialgewalt auch mal mehr als 40W Aufschlag drin sein._

Es geht um die Liste von Edelhamster, net UL, die geben eh Nix an.




__





						PCGHX R(T)X 6000/3000 Community-Bench - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## Darkearth27 (11. August 2021)

@JSXShadow

Ja Temp geht dann auch in die Richtung. Waren glaube Max Peak bei 98°C oder sowas...
Was unter Luft bei der Leistungsaufnahme aber noch kühl ist, habe schon 114grad gesehen, also sehr nah an der Grenze


----------



## JSXShadow (11. August 2021)

@Darkearth27 Allerdings  114 ist schon Hardcore, besonders bei der Ref. Was sagt eigentlich dein mem-temp? Der war doch bei der Ref relativ problematisch, oder hast du da was dran gebastelt. In jedem Fall insane was deine Ref da rausholt 

Achso mal zum Vergleich, was kriegst du denn bei deinem 200W Profil an Score im TS raus und was hast du da für avg Clocks?


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

_mach mal bitte die Schrift in Deiner Sig kleiner_


----------



## Darkearth27 (11. August 2021)

Müsste nun beim 200w Profil so um die 20-20.5k sein. 230w sind dann 21-21.5k genau weiß ich es aktuell nicht, da ich im 180w Profil unterwegs bin und da sind es 19.3k

Die Karte ist in keinster Weise gemoddet, nur max rpm an (wenn ich meine Rekorde brechen will) und Temps vom memory sind absolut wie genau müsste ich nun nachsehen wenn ich mal wieder ein 24k run hinlegen will.

Mache nun erstmal ein paar runs, zum vergleichen (wenn ich die W angebe dann immer GPU Chip)

200W
Mem Underclocked @ 1800MHz / 1790-> anliegend (zum testen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die durchschnittliche Taktfrequenz würde ohne den CPU test wohl höher sein, schätze so 2120MHz

CPU @ PBO OFF (sonst um die 16k mit PBO)








						I scored 19 062 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				






Spoiler: HWinfo Log






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier dann das 230W Profil (mit mem OC, das Profil nutze ich z.B. für CP2077 immer)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe, das sind erstmal genug Infos, ich werde mich dann mal weiter um meinen Necro in D3 kümmern


----------



## JSXShadow (11. August 2021)

@Darkearth27 So, hab deine Settings im High-Watt Profil mal übernommen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man bedenke bitte, dass ich nun den aktuellsten Treiber nutze (wenn schon denn schon, mal schauen was man da noch herum optimieren kann) und auf Windows 11 bin. Ob das groß einen Unterschied macht, kA. Aber nicht schlecht, lief direkt mit den Settings. Während Test 1 war die GPU perma auf 2667Mhz, im Test 2 dann lange Dips zu 24xx Mhz, aber macht auch Sinn, der ist wesentlich fordernder. Viel mehr W kann ich aber auch nicht geben bei der Junction  Muss aber auch gestehen, dass der PC lange net gereinigt wurde und die Karte auch nicht, also paar Grad kann man da schon rausholen, 25° Raumtemp hab ich auch und mein Ryzen ist aktuell unoptimiert, muss ich mal wieder mit ClockTuner ran.

Also da geht definitiv noch was, aber schonmal net übel! Nochmal Danke an Darkearth!


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

War Das jetzt inclusive der LinearDrop-Werte von Darkearth?

_...dann gänge ja evtl. bei mir auch noch ein mue weniger_
edit: _also jetzt mal ca. mit *9*mV weniger bei LD (= immerhin 1,5 Spannungssteps)_


----------



## JSXShadow (11. August 2021)

Nee, den Droop hab ich erstmal weggelassen.

QQ und das aktuelle Update von HWInfo haut mir meine Settings kaputt.  HWInfo auf -> max 130W, HWInfo zu -> max 240W (wie eingestellt)...alter verwalter..

@Darkearth27 Wie bekommst du deinen Takt überhaupt so stabil im 2ten Test von TS? Der geht bei mir drastisch nach unten wenn ich die W-limitiere und nicht nur die GPU V. Das schwankt zwar bei dir auch ein bissl, aber net so extrem wie bei mir. 

Hab unhefähr den gleichen Score wie du, mit dem Unterschied, dass alle Powersettings quasi stock sind, aber GPU-Spannung auf 950mV max und Takt auf 2300 Mhz Max. Schwankt zwar bissl im Verbrauch aber dafür immee steady 2220-2230 Mhz. 210-246W in Spitze. Wenn ich auf max 230W gehe, dann lauf ich auch mit 22XX..aber im 2ten Test vom TSE gehts dann auf knapp unter 2000 runter. Beim meiner 6800M ist es das gleiche. Nervt wie sau, aber lässt sich wohl net vermeiden. So ein Taktverhalten ist halt der Tod für Frametimes, daher lass ich die GPU lieber in solchen Situationen mehr saufen🙈


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. August 2021)

Falls wer ne 6600Xt will









						RX 6600 XT
					

Hier finden Sie 11x RX 6600 XT diverser namhafter Hersteller in unserer Grafikkarten (VGA)-Kategorie




					www.mindfactory.de
				




sogar eine zur MSRP

einige knapp drüber


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> sogar eine zur MSRP


inzwischen Drei für 379,-


----------



## JSXShadow (11. August 2021)

Kann sein, dass das auch ne Win 11 Spitze ist..aber kennt ihr das? Irgendwie ist es nun egal welche Settings ich wähle, immerzu reboots und colored screens und Zeug. Generell, aber auch schon in Win 10, wenn ich irgendwelche Einstellungen im Wattman anpasse, dann wird meine Primäranzeige komplett grau und ich muss dad Display aus und anschalten..macht mich echt irre. Kennt jemand die Problematik?


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

Die Insider-UWP-Treiber nutzen vermutlich andere Engineering only Sensoren für ASIC.

Rechne mal einfach PL-Auslastung(%) in Watt um, = viel niedriger._(wie die normalen AMD-Treiber)_


----------



## Tekkla (11. August 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> wenn ich irgendwelche Einstellungen im Wattman anpasse, dann wird meine Primäranzeige komplett grau und ich muss dad Display aus und anschalten..macht mich echt irre. Kennt jemand die Problematik?


Ja. Unter Windows 11 wurde das weniger bzw. ist in jüngster Zeit gar nicht mehr vorgekommen.


----------



## Darkearth27 (11. August 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @Darkearth27 Wie bekommst du deinen Takt überhaupt so stabil im 2ten Test von TS?


Ist halt auf meine Karte abgestimmt, also einfach übernehmen solcher Settings geht nicht.

Ich habe im Wattman absichtlich etwas mehr Spannung eingestellt (1125mv) damit es in solchen Fällen etwas Spielraum gibt.


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2021)

Muss mal mein 180W Setting finalisieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (11. August 2021)

Welche Lüfter nimmt man aktuell am besten für einen Lüfter-Mod (Ghetto-Mod) bei GPUs?





__





						Produktvergleich be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed, 120mm, Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap, 120mm, Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM, 120mm Geizhals Deutschland
					

Produktvergleich für be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed, 120mm (BL070), Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap, 120mm, Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM, 120mm




					geizhals.de
				




1 be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed 120mm (BL070)
1 Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap 120mm
1 Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM 120mm


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2021)

A12x25


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM ab € 13,89 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfteranschluss: 4-Pin PWM • Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm (BxHxT) • Umdrehungen: 450-1700rpm • Luftdurchsatz… ✔ Lüfter ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				






Duvar schrieb:


> Muss mal mein 180W Setting finalisieren:


Wäre mal interessant, wo Du morgen früh mit <50°C landest.
Bei TDV steht nähmlich genau 50°C Edge(?) drin.


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass das auch ne Win 11 Spitze ist..aber kennt ihr das? Irgendwie ist es nun egal welche Settings ich wähle, immerzu reboots und colored screens und Zeug. Generell, aber auch schon in Win 10, wenn ich irgendwelche Einstellungen im Wattman anpasse, dann wird meine Primäranzeige komplett grau und ich muss dad Display aus und anschalten..macht mich echt irre. Kennt jemand die Problematik?


Handshake abgeschossen, DDU anwenden.


----------



## bath92 (11. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> A12x25



Merkt man den Unterschied zum NF-F12?



RX480 schrieb:


> Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM ab € 13,89 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ✔ Preisvergleich für Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfteranschluss: 4-Pin PWM • Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm (BxHxT) • Umdrehungen: 450-1700rpm • Luftdurchsatz… ✔ Lüfter ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen
> ...



Hatte ich zuerst auch im Auge, haben aber keine Gummi-Ecken als Entkopplung.

PS: Lüfter sind übrigens nicht für die 6800 Nitro+. Habe Zweifel ob man die überhaupt noch leiser bekommen kann.


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hatte ich zuerst auch im Auge, haben aber keine Gummi-Ecken als Entkopplung.


OK,
die Chromax black haben eigentlich bei geringererDrehzahl auch noch brauchbar Druck 2,62.
_Schön wärs, sich ne kleine Einhausung/Kragen per 3d-Drucker zu erstellen, wie im Vega-UV-thread der Kollege,
damit net zuviel Luftstrom seitlich verloren geht._


----------



## bath92 (11. August 2021)

Noctua NA-FK1 redux Zweitlüfter-Set für NH-U12S redux 1700 PWM 120mm

Gibt es doch mit Gummi-Ecken (+ Zubehör). Ist zwar eigentlich der Zweitlüfter für den NH-U12S, aber die Gummi-Ecken kosten als extra Zubehör in Summe dann mehr.

Edit: Gekauft. Den A12x25 gönne ich mir erst, wenn die chromax-Variante erhältlich ist.

Lüftershroud aus dem 3D-Drucker ist sowieso schon in Planung.


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

Den link werde ich mir gleich mal abspeichern, Danke!


----------



## Lighting-Designer (11. August 2021)

Entweder bin ich zu blöd, oder irgendwas läuft bei mir nicht ganz rund. Denn sobald ich das MPT nutze bricht die Leistung im TS ein. Die Karte wird überhaupt nicht mehr richtig ausgelastet und steckt bei rund 70fps fest. 
Wie kommt ihr da auf 23k+ Punkte im TS-Grafikscore?


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2021)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich zu blöd, oder irgendwas läuft bei mir nicht ganz rund. Denn sobald ich das MPT nutze bricht die Leistung im TS ein. Die Karte wird überhaupt nicht mehr richtig ausgelastet und steckt bei rund 70fps fest.
> Wie kommt ihr da auf 23k+ Punkte im TS-Grafikscore?


Limiter drin? Voltage oder GFX erhöht?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (11. August 2021)

Ich hab nur das PL auf 30% erhöht und dann auch auf 30% im Wattman eingestellt. Gibt es denn irgendwelche Empfehlungen was ich im MPT einstellen muss? Muss ich dann den Wattman auf default stellen?


----------



## bath92 (11. August 2021)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich hab nur das PL auf 30% erhöht und dann auch auf 30% im Wattman eingestellt. Gibt es denn irgendwelche Empfehlungen was ich im MPT einstellen muss? Muss ich dann den Wattman auf default stellen?



max. sind im MPT 15% möglich! Darüber geht die Karte in den Fail-Save-Modus.
GPU taktet dann nicht mehr höher als 500MHz, daher dein Leistungseinbruch.

Edit: Angebot der Woche bei Otto: Asus TUF RX 6800 XT f. 999€

Für Neukunden gibt es noch kostenlosen Versand + 15€ Sofortrabatt.


----------



## JSXShadow (11. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Handshake abgeschossen, DDU anwenden.


Was meinst du genau? Ich habe aber gemerkt, dass ich, wenn ich meinen VRAM nur anfasse, auch direkt heruntertakte, auch auf meiner 6900XT. Ich verstehe aber nicht ganz warum. Noch heute Vormittag lief mein altes Setting problemlos und nun, nach der Installation der neuen Treiber (hab aber auch wieder auf die alte Version zurückgerollt, hilft aber nix) geht das Spiel nun wieder los  Seltsam, seltsam.

Scheint wohl an dem Treiber zu liegen, auch @Stock kommt bei mir die Karte nicht mehr über 1600Mhz...wie nervig..

UPDATE: Fool me once...war natürlich mal wieder TimeSpy selbst...himmelherrgott, der Bench macht mich krank. In jedem anderen Bench taktet die Karte normal...


----------



## Lighting-Designer (11. August 2021)

Hab jetzt mal etwas UV betrieben. 21800 Pkt sind zwar nicht Top aber es geht.  Für Luftkühlung in einem Zimmer mit 26,7°C nicht übel.








						I scored 19 715 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

@bath92 
Weil Du gerade irgendwas Schönes bastelst:

von Biostar kommt evtl. auch ne Marke "Eigenbau" mit komischen Kühlkörpern aus Alu(?)


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> @bath92
> Weil Du gerade irgendwas Schönes bastelst:
> 
> von Biostar kommt evtl. auch ne Marke "Eigenbau" mit komischen Kühlkörpern aus Alu(?)


Hat Hw Unboxed getestet, der letzte Schrott das Ding....


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

Da müssten die Kühlkörper wohl aus Kupfer sein, damits halbwegs funzt.
Alu ist halt wirklich nur billig.


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da müssten die Kühlkörper wohl aus Kupfer sein, damits halbwegs funzt.
> Alu ist halt wirklich nur billig.


Problem ist nicht das ALU, sondern dass der Kühler designt ist wie ein Chipsatzkühler. Die Lüfter blasen quasi einfach drauf, es gibt keine Lamellen.


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2021)

Sagt mal, hat hier jemand nen Account im Luxx? Mir ist das jetzt schon mehrfach aufgefallen, aber Luxx misst nur noch Mist!

Kleiner Auszug


> Punkten kann die NVIDIA-Konkurrenz auch bei der Leistungsaufnahme. Die GeForce RTX 3060 und GeForce RTX 3060 Ti arbeiten sparsamer als der kleine Navi-Chip. Aber 20 W machen auf der Gesamtstromrechnung im Jahresverbrauch auch keinen großen Unterschied, aber dennoch gilt es dies festzuhalten.



Was bitte haben die da veranstaltet? Übrigens sind alle Leistungsmessungen der RDNA2 Karten schlicht falsch. Von den teils völlig absurden Benchmark Ergebnissen ganz zu schweigen, daskann man ja nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

Im Luxx sind nur die OC/UVer-Threads interessant(x), der offizielle Rest ist eh nur Werbung.

_Bei den Motherboards hat man im Luxx-forum aber meist guten Kontakt zu den OEMs.
(schnelle und direkte Infos zu beta-Bios etc.)

(x) die bekannten Verdächtigen wie Dark+Duvar+HADES+DaHell+myself posten dort gerne_


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Im Luxx sind nur die OC/UVer-Threads interessant, der offizielle Rest ist eh nur Werbung.
> 
> _Bei den Motherboards hat man im Luxx-forum aber meist guten Kontakt zu den OEMs.
> (schnelle und direkte Infos zu beta-Bios etc.)_


Ja nur mir erschließt sich nicht wie man so einen Quatsch messen kann und dass dann auch noch veröffentlicht ohne sich zu fragen:
Was mache ich richtig, was alle Anderen falsch machen?


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

Solange bei Igor was Sinnvolles rauskommt, ...
_(k.A. ob "Falschmacher" ala Luxx dann kleine Zuwendungen bekommen oder einfach nur NIX merken, 
vllt. gibts ja nen inoffiziellen Reviewerguide von J, wie man ne 3060 vs 6600 vgl. soll)_


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2021)

Die 6600er soll ja teils wirklich ein absolutes UV Wunder sein.Da bin ich mal gespannt was da geht.


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2021)

apropos UV
(bin inzw. bei LD4=78mV, morgen mal schauen in Games)

btw.
Die Verfügbarkeit der 6600 könnte wg. der Sparsamkeit@Mining mit der Zeit schlechter werden !!!
(wenn dann noch richtiges UVen bei GFX+SOC+Vram geht, dann ...)


----------



## JSXShadow (12. August 2021)

Apropo UV-Wunder, bin overall echt begeistert von der 6800M..wenn man nur mit Wattman noch was machen könnte, dann wäre das noch besser. 1zu1 Performance einer full fat 6700XT aber mit nur 130W TGP..abartig. klar, aus ner 6700XT kann man klar mehr rausholen, aber in Sachen Effizienz ist Nvidia weit entfernt von RDNA2...Weeeeeeiiiit


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Iwie nicht wirklich lohnenswert mMn, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## JSXShadow (12. August 2021)

@Duvar Nee, RDNA2 generell, je weniger TGP desto mehr glänzen die Karten. Einfach nur abartig. Der Performancegewinn zu Verbrauch geht recht schnell ins Unerfreuliche. Mein 230W Setting hat gerademal 14% weniger Performance im TS als mein 420W Setting...14% für fast den doppelten Verbrauch. Aua, Aua, Aua.

SO! Ich bin mit dem Laptop erstmal am Ende meines Lateins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jemand noch Ideen hat für bestimmte Werte, ich teste es gerne durch  Der TS run war mit dem 130W Profil des Laptops, im 160W-Profil skaliert die Performance noch einen kleinen Hauch besser, aber auch da gilt wieder...130W -> 11532 graphics Score im TS, im 160W (Mit deutlich lauterer Kühlung) gerade mal 11902 graphics Score.  Für 3% mehr Performance nehm ich keinen Ohrenkrebs in Kauf 

Update: Hab selbst nochmal den Droop um 0,01V je und 0,02V je reduziert, FCLK boost auf 1400, FCLK auf 2050, 2000, 1550, 1400, usw. ... und den Static Voltage Offset auch nochmal um 0.01V verändert, in beide Richtungen. Hat alles die Performance nur leicht verschlechtert. Denke, viel mehr werde ich nicht herausholen können ohne Full-Fat-Wattman


----------



## RX480 (12. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Iwie nicht wirklich lohnenswert mMn, oder was meint ihr?


crazy effizient , ...immer noch!
_(selbst wenns net ganz so guuut ist wie bei 110W , wäre Es für 24/7 ein guter Kompromiss)

Settings please_



JSXShadow schrieb:


> SO! Ich bin mit dem Laptop erstmal am Ende meines Lateins


_Vram@1125mV, Wow!
edit: bin jetzt bei mir vorsichtshalber von 1175 auf 1200mV hochgegangen (DPM 0)_

Was passiert eigentlich mit fclkboost=1400?
_(die 1800 sind ja rel. hoch für 24/7)

Evtl. würde auch fclk 1705 oder 1550 reichen ala 6800nonXT._


----------



## JSXShadow (12. August 2021)

@RX480 was macht der FCLKBoost überhaupt? 1800 war halt Standard. Setze ich den runter verliere ich aber Performance, hänge ja auch perma im Powerlimit


----------



## RX480 (12. August 2021)

k.A.

Kann ich mir gar net vorstellen, das weniger fclkboost so viel Fps kosten soll.
Jede Sparmaßnahme würde doch helfen, oder?

Gerade mit SOC-Takt 1000 brauchts eigentlich net soviel fclk und boost.
_boost bostet net wirklich, ist evtl. nur ein Wert für ne Threshold-Voltage_


----------



## Darkearth27 (12. August 2021)

Meanwhile:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FCLK auf 2100 gesetzt brachte dann doch noch mal 200 Punkte  (ka wieso die CPU Punkte drunter leiden)








						I scored 22 784 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## RX480 (12. August 2021)

Das ist bei TS aber oft so, das bad Runs mehr CPU und good Runs mehr GPU-Score haben.
(liegt wohl an W10+UL bezgl. Corenutzung@CCX etc.)


----------



## JSXShadow (12. August 2021)

Kann jedem nur die neue CTR 2.1 RC5 ans Herz legen. 20 Minuten Aufwand und mein CPU Score ging im TS von 15200 auf 16065 und bleibt dort auch über mehrere Runs mehr oder minder stabil..das Tool ist einfach nur Irre, besonders, da ich nun endlich 5 Ghz SC forcieren kann auf meinem Ryzen. Free Performance und dann auch noch dazu weniger Verbrauch und 0 Aufwand. So lass ich mir das schmecken😁

So, nun wieder back to the GPU😛

@RX480 achso, wegen dem FCLK..ja, das dachte ich eigentlich auch. Der Score geht nicht deutlich runter, aber, da er mit den aktuellen Settings wirklich konstant ist der Score und mit 100er Veränderungen im FCLK direkt merklich nach unten geht (naja, 30-100..aber merklich!), lass ich das wohl so wie es ist. Bekomme heute 3200 CL20 DR Ram, soll der beste für Mobile Ryzens sein. Das wird die Performance ggf. Nochmal bissl pushen. Vielleicht machen sich dann tweaks nochmal besser bemerkbar.


----------



## Gurdi (12. August 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> @RX480 was macht der FCLKBoost überhaupt? 1800 war halt Standard. Setze ich den runter verliere ich aber Performance, hänge ja auch perma im Powerlimit


FCLK kannst du noch schauen, der lässt sich aber mit TS nicht sauber messen. Versuch da mal die 1940 beim Boost der großen Modelle.


----------



## RX480 (12. August 2021)

Oder fclk etwas runter und zum Ausgleich versuchen den maxTakt der GPU anzuziehen in 2-5 MHz-Steps.

Man kann net eine Sache nur separat betrachten, sondern muss versuchen insgesamt ein gute Balance zu finden.


----------



## bath92 (12. August 2021)

@JSXShadow hast du mal probiert die Wattman-Funktionen im MPT-Reiter "Features" zu entsperren?


----------



## Gurdi (12. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Oder fclk etwas runter und zum Ausgleich versuchen den maxTakt der GPU anzuziehen in 2-5 MHz-Steps.
> 
> Man kann net eine Sache nur separat betrachten, sondern muss versuchen insgesamt ein gute Balance zu finden.


Geht nicht bei Ihm,er kann die GPU Clock nicht ändern.


bath92 schrieb:


> @JSXShadow hast du mal probiert die Wattman-Funktionen im MPT-Reiter "Features" zu entsperren?


Ja hat er,Failsafe


----------



## Darkearth27 (12. August 2021)

@JSXShadow

Mit einem 5950x nur 16k Punkte? Wie lächerlich!
Und dafür braucht man ein Tool? Das mach ich dir zwischen Tür und Angel, eher in Richtung 18k CPU Punkte bei gleichem Verbrauch.


----------



## bath92 (12. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja hat er,Failsafe



Hab ich wohl überlesen...


----------



## JSXShadow (12. August 2021)

@Gurdi höher hab ich tatsächlick kaum probiert, teste das nachher mal! Danke dir!

@Darkearth27 Naja, im TS liegt halt perma P2 an, also knapp 4.4Ghz auf allen Kernen. Klar, hab selbst schon 4.7 Ghz auf allen Kernen gepackt, aber da wird der Verbrauch unheimlich. So waren es max 60W im TSE CPU test, das ist sehr gut. Stock ist aber weit schlechter. Aber ja, alleine mit max PBO Settings im BIOS pack ich auch mehr..hab da Stundenlang schon rumgefummelt, jedoch hat dann der SC immer gelitten und der ist mir eigentlich das wichtigste. Egal was ich im BIOS jemals versucht hab, wenn der PBO greift und ich im Multi mehr Leistung habe, war ich im SC direkt bei 4.8Ghz gecapped..das hat mich echt wahnsinnig gemacht. Hab ein Gigabyte Aorus Master, falls das wichtig ist  

Ich kann natürlich auch hergehen und im CTR alles anpassen, hab ich teilweiße auch. Dann stell ich halt die Spannung höher, und den guten CCX im P2 auf 4.7Ghz und den schlechten auf 4.6Ghz, läuft..aber Brechstange😱


----------



## RX480 (12. August 2021)

Bei der 6800M sind das für LD 1+2 noch die Originalwerte ?
Evtl. geht dort auch 6...9...12mV weniger, bei Beiden.

Werde bei mir auch dort mal reduzieren, kann ja mit Fps-Limit leicht so niedrig auftreten, der Takt.
Wenn man die Verhältnisse MHz/Volt vergleicht:  ... sind jetzt schon die angepassten Werte (dV = LD)
_eff.Volt = minGFX+LD-Volts

aktuell ist bei mir LD4 in MHz/Volt sogar am meisten ausgereizt, darunter wirds safer_


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> crazy effizient , ...immer noch!
> _(selbst wenns net ganz so guuut ist wie bei 110W , wäre Es für 24/7 ein guter Kompromiss)
> 
> Settings please_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, an deinen Settings orientiert ein wenig thx^^


----------



## RX480 (12. August 2021)

Du wirst dann die 69(8)00 nonXT ehrenhalber.

NICE, das Dir fclk 1550 +SOC 1033x2 + Vram 2060(eff. 2048) reicht
Ein gutes Pferd springt nur so hoch...


----------



## JSXShadow (12. August 2021)

FCLK auf 1900 hat tatsächlich ein kleines bisschen gebracht, auch wenn die Ergebnisse ein wenig gimped sind aktuell. Auf Arbeit hab ich kontrolliertes Klima, zu Hause 29° 

Naja, was mich aber wahnsinniger macht sind diese Ryzen CPUs..wie kann ein Setting sogar teilweiße laufen, dann stürzt das System ab und danach löuft gar nix mehr. Instant-Reset auch ohne Load..da löst sich mir gerade echt der Kopf auf. AMDs Hardware ist ja beeindruckend, aber die alten 775 Intel OC Tage hätte ich trotzdem gerne wieder...


----------



## Gurdi (12. August 2021)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> FCLK auf 1900 hat tatsächlich ein kleines bisschen gebracht, auch wenn die Ergebnisse ein wenig gimped sind aktuell. Auf Arbeit hab ich kontrolliertes Klima, zu Hause 29°
> 
> Naja, was mich aber wahnsinniger macht sind diese Ryzen CPUs..wie kann ein Setting sogar teilweiße laufen, dann stürzt das System ab und danach löuft gar nix mehr. Instant-Reset auch ohne Load..da löst sich mir gerade echt der Kopf auf. AMDs Hardware ist ja beeindruckend, aber die alten 775 Intel OC Tage hätte ich trotzdem gerne wieder...


Klingt nach WHEA Error wegen zu hohem Boost auf einzelnen Kernen,


----------



## Darkearth27 (12. August 2021)

Instabiles RAM OC, zu hoher if Takt, CPU übertaktet mit irgendwelchen Tools 
Schlechte VRMs, schlechtes PSU...

Hab ich noch was vergessen was 1schmutzfuß immer sagt, wenn irgendeines seiner Tools nicht klappt?

Aber hauptsache ER und seine "Kompadres" die *Open Source Libs* in sein Tool einbauen (dieses Tool dann mit dem Vermerkt "enthält NDA Material" -> den Schreibern der Libs nicht zugänglich machen und dann auch noch Geld via Patreon nehmen für "explained Guides" -> 25$ -> ROFL! und frühzeitigen Zugang zu neuen BETA Versionen seiner Tools (die mit verlaub, nichts machen als was man nicht auch selbst einstellen kann und dies dann selbst in der Hand hat) kommen gut weg.. 

Vollidiot und Wichtigtuer, der nicht mal mit Kritik umgehen kann, wenn man ihn auf Fehler hinweist...

Aber ich schweife ab...

Die random Restarts bei Ryzen im Idle sind tatsächlich entweder durch zu hohen IF Takt in Verbindung mit den low Idle States (schon bei den 3000er kam das manchmal vor) oder fehlerhaften RAM Settings bzw CPU OC.


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


New Spezial Settings^^


----------



## JSXShadow (12. August 2021)

@Darkearth27 hehe, ich sehe, da gibt es einige Unstimmigkeiten zw. Dir und dem Ersteller von Clocktuner  aber ich komme halt alleine mit dem Bios net weiter. Für AllCore OC, klar, easy. Oder einfach max PBO boost..aber ich bring Multicore und SingleCore Performance nicht hin mit meinen GB Aorus Master. Es geht einfach nicht. Seltsam ist bei den random restarts halt, dass sie so randon sind. Ohne Last abstürtzen aber bei Last erstmal nicht...das hab ich so noch nie erlebt..echt beängstigend😱 bin natürlich für gute Alternative Vorschläge zum thema Ryzen immer gern Ohr :p

Die Setting am Laptop sind nun final. Mehr umstellen kann ich nicht  jede noch so kleine Änderung im MPT verursacht Instabilitäten und Restarts, aber ich bin zufrieden. Vlt findet sich ja mal ne mobile RDNA zu hellm und dann unlocked er das auch <3 

Morgen gehts dann an die 6900XT, der Ryzen läuft jetzt stable mit 4.975 im SC, 4.550 Teilast und 4.100 Volllast. Reicht..wobei da halt immer gleich Tage draufgehen wenn ich mich da ransetze😱


----------



## Darkearth27 (12. August 2021)

Siehst du richtig. 

Zu den Themen CPU hab ich zwei recht ausführliche Guides geschrieben gehabt, die auch eigentlich in meiner Signatur stehen sollten) die Threads dazu enthalten dann oft noch ein paar mehr Infos, da diese recht individuell sind.

Was mir aufgefallen ist beim OC bzw ausloten des sweetspot bei meiner 6900 ist, dass die Leistung oft auch sehr stark vom RAM OC abhängt (besonders die min fps - abseits von timespy) und sind mit hohen if und niedrigeren Latenzen besser.

Mit steigendem OC wird das dann immer weniger (klar CPU wird ja entlastet, aber da könnte duvar noch mal ran, 10w mehr beim if bzw RAM OC und dadurch ggf noch bessere min FPS in Games.


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2021)

Games? Was ist das?


----------



## Darkearth27 (12. August 2021)

Das mit den bunten Bildern, Figuren und Erzählungen. Aber man ist mittendrin und kann es Steuern, nicht wie beim Fernsehen


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2021)

Ich zocke nur TS, da sehe ich ab und zu auch bunte Bilder und erlebe tolle Storys, zB Stdlang sich einen abhetzen wegen einer Hand voll Points mehr.^^ Poppes schmerzen, hab mich wund gesessen dank TS! Kein Game der Welt kann mich so sehr fesseln.


----------



## RX480 (12. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> New Spezial Settings^^


*2222*MHz

_Einmal bitte KleinerFeigling für Alle!_


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm komme nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2021)

Dann kannste nur noch gaaanz minimal mit den MHz+mV im WM rumspielen, ...
evtl. geht bei SVO noch ein mue (3mV) weniger und hilft dabei. _(ob weniger LD1+2 auch hilft?)
weniger minTakt erlaubt evtl. mehr maxTakt, ...ist aber dann u.U. net gut fürs benchen
Macht DS=off überhaupt mit den neuesten Treibern noch Sinn ???
--> weniger Temp. mit DS= on könnte ja auch helfen <50° GPU-Edge zu bleiben! = Grenzwert TDV_

Habe jetzt im WM von 2568@947mV auf 2573@951mV erhöht, ...passt ganz gut für *222*W asic.
_(ich geb auch ne Runde Feiglinge aus, ...Wir sollten mal Alle zusammen irgendwo ein Bierchen zischen)_

btw.
_Was mir noch beim Vram aufgefallen ist, aus 675/1200 macht der Treiber automatisch je 6mV mehr.
braucht man net extra zu verstellen_

edit: _2573@951mV ist übrigens unter dem maximum Was evtl. bei light Games noch funzt= 2577@954mV
...merkwürdiger Weise bleibts dann auch bei den 222W, da scheint irgendwas zu deckeln_


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2021)

@JSXShadow Hast du mal versucht die Vram Timings im Overdrive freizuschalten und zu nutzen? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dürfte der Chip damit nicht in den Failsafe fallen. Also via Overdrive verfügbar machen und dann mal Timinglevel 1 & 2 testen


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2021)

Wow!
_die 6600 OCed kassiert gaaanz locker im Vorübergehen die Titan StarWarsEdition_


----------



## bath92 (13. August 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> Welche Lüfter nimmt man aktuell am besten für einen Lüfter-Mod (Ghetto-Mod) bei GPUs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GPU ist heute angekommen und musste feststellen, dass auch zwei 140mm Lüfter drauf passen würden. 

Würde dann vermutlich direkt zum Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap 140mm greifen.
Oder hat jemand noch eine Idee bzw. spricht etwas grundsätzlich gegen 140mm Lüfter?


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2021)

Wenn man sich den Shroud sparen will, gängen auch 30mm dicke 120er:








						Phanteks T30-120 Fan Review - One Fan to Rule Them All?
					

Phanteks' take on the ultimate PC fan is finally out! The T30-120 is a 30-mm thick fan that has a feature set to make many others blush, including the use of LCP blades and frames, Sunon's magnetic levitation bearing, three operating modes for different use cases, and fantastic performance...




					www.techpowerup.com
				








__





						120mm PC Lüfter online kaufen
					

120mm PC Lüfter jetzt bei CASEKING online kaufen ✓ Große Auswahl ✓ Günstige Preise ✓ Versand innerhalb 24h




					www.caseking.de
				



ab 23.8.


----------



## DaHell63 (13. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wow!
> _die 6600 OCed kassiert gaaanz locker im Vorübergehen die Titan StarWarsEdition_


...aber immer noch hinter meiner mittelmäßigen RTX 2070 super und meiner ollen GTX 1080TI.

@Gurdi gib Gas .


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2021)

@Gurdi
Hast Du eigentlich UVen können?

Meeehr Gas geben beim GPU-Takt wird wohl net so einfach, wenn AMD die Grenze so niedrig deckelt.(x)
Also eher ne Vram-Lotterie beim Kaufen.

(x) insofern reichen die einfachen Modelle mit 1x8pin aus
2x100mm Lü. bei der Hellhound klingen auch sehr brauchbar


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2021)

Hatte nicht viel Zeit heute,  gerade liege ich auf einem wasserbett und drücke das Wasser zur von der Bohrmaschine angetriebenen Pumpe.  Die Hellhound klang ähnlich bei 3200 Umdrehungen
Die 11k krieg ich vlt noch, das wars dann aber denke ich.  @DaHell63 was müsste ich knacken für die 2070s?
Vram OC ist alles bei der Karte. Die profitiert massiv davon. Hab ein gutes Sample erwischt offenbar, 2300 laufen danach kommen Fehler.


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2021)

offiziell liegt die 2070s-founders@stock bei Raff unter der TitanXP

Das ne kalte custom Ti die heisse Txp abzieht kann ich mir schon vorstellen, weil der Kühler der Txp net gut war.
(der Treiber mopst dann schnell mal 45MHz Takt)


----------



## DaHell63 (13. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @DaHell63 was müsste ich knacken für die 2070s?
> Vram OC ist alles bei der Karte. Die profitiert massiv davon. Hab ein gutes Sample erwischt offenbar, 2300 laufen danach kommen Fehler.


Meine Kröte könntest Du schon schnupfen...viel fehlt ja nicht mehr.

TS
11170

TSE
5230


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Meine Kröte könntest Du schon schnupfen...viel fehlt ja nicht mehr.
> 
> TS
> 11170
> ...


Ich schau mal, wird eng. Fokus bei meinen Tests liegt eigentlich bei UV.


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Fokus bei meinen Tests liegt eigentlich bei UV.



bei mir scheint LD 3 empfindlicher zu sein als LD4
_(letzte Änderungen sind dann untenrum safer)_


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2021)

Geht der LD jetzt eigentlich auf den SOC oder Gfx


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2021)

LD ist beim Runtertakten der GFX
und
SVO der SOC.

Ich denke mal, der Stresstest von AMD nutzt die LD-States zum schnellen Überprüfen.
Man hat da ja immer mal wechselnde Takte.


----------



## True Monkey (13. August 2021)

Kurztest ,,,,,,,

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/22136568

mal schauen


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Kurztest ,,,,,,,
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/22136568
> 
> mal schauen


Da fehlt dir noch ne Schippe
11k geknackt.
@DaHell63 Deinen Score krieg ich nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (13. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok .....

dann eben mehr


----------



## Xaphyr (13. August 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Nein! Das ist Geheim!
> 
> Ich hab die Coolermaster MasterGel Maker genommen.
> 
> ...





Gurdi schrieb:


> Bitte. Für Grafikkarten ist die hervorragend geeignet.



Wie sind denn eure mittelfristigen Langzeiterfahrungen bisher?
Und hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Liquid Metal PADS?


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2021)

LM Pads hab ich mal probiert, der letzte Schrott.  Langzeit Mastergel hab ich,  sehr beständige Paste.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (13. August 2021)

Puuuh... Schwer zu sagen, entweder bin ich seit rdna2 zu blöd die wlp vernünftig aufzutragen, oder ich hab ein Gurkenexemplar von GPU erwischt.
Meine Hotspot Temps sind im Vergleich zu einigen anderen hier recht hoch, aber besser wie mit dem Stock Kühler...
Vom Auftragen her ist die paste imho eher so Naja... Aber die Temperatur ist recht stabil... Also über die Wochen gesehen nicht gestiegen... Hab die aber vor paar Wochen nochmal erneuert die wlp, wegen der im Vergleich hier doch hohen Temperaturen, hat aber kaum Verbesserungen gebracht....

Die liquidmetalpads kann ich jedoch gar nicht beurteilen.... Kenne die nicht...


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2021)

und die 5k im TSEx geknackt, nice.
So in allen 3DMarks Platz 1, reicht für heute.
Braver Höllenhund.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2021)

@Gurdi 
Probier den TS morgen früh nochmal mit "kalter" Kiste am Fenster. _(gleich in Minute 1 nach dem Anschalten)_

Früh, noch kaltes Motherboard, bin ich heute erstaunlicherweise mit 1mV weniger GPU sehr gut
zurechtgekommen. (evtl. haben auch die GPU-Temps beim Boost ne Rolle gespielt)

2573@950mV bei LD4=75mV und minGFX=793mV, ....jetzt nur noch 219,6W asic !!!
_(hoffentlich funzt das Setting bei vielen Games, ...Metro2033 Redux startet erstmal, also net zu sehr UVtet)_


----------



## JSXShadow (14. August 2021)

@Gurdi  Timings kann ich leider nicht setzen. Der Treiber buggt rum und blendet permanent die VRAM-Settings ein und aus, kann auch nix dort einstellen, egal was ich tue. Also kann nur per MPT Dinge tun..alles andere klappt am Laptop nicht.


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2021)

Die Vram-timings hängen doch automatisch am Takt!?








						Preliminary look at the RX 6800 XT's VBIOS
					

First, I do not have an RX 6800 XT yet - I just got a VBIOS image from someone who did. That said, so far I've decoded VRAM_Info.    There are different timings depending on the memory clock frequency.




					www.overclock.net
				



1800+2059+2125 sind die Wechsel

Man sollte dann die 12MHz vom im WM eingestellten Takt abziehen und etwas Puffer lassen.

Duvar nimmt z.Bsp. 2060-12=2048 und hat damit 11MHz Puffer nach oben für Spikes.
Bei Ihm reicht dafür ein SOC-takt von 1033x2._ (bei abgesenkter SOC-spannung)_

Ich hatte mit 2060 noch kleine Probs und bin vorsichtshalber mit dem Vram-takt auf 2052 runter in der Einstellung im WM, als ich in der Range getestet habe mit SOC-takt 1033.

Ansonsten ist Vram-takt 2000 noch ein interessanter Wert, weil = DPM3 1000x2.
_(wenn man DPM3 wg. der Volts braucht, würde ich auf Vram 2020 im WM gehen)_


----------



## Downsampler (14. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> und die 5k im TSEx geknackt, nice.
> So in allen 3DMarks Platz 1, reicht für heute.
> Braver Höllenhund.


Stinkt es nach dem Benchen auch nach Schwefel? Soll ja angeblich eine Eigenschaft der "Höllenhunde" sein. 









						Hell hound
					

Hell hounds were fiery beasts found within Acheron and the Nine Hells. They were ferocious pack hunters that acted as faithful companions and dangerous pets across the multiverse. Hell hounds resembled monstrous dogs with powerful physiques, standing between 2‒4.5 ft (0.61‒1.4 m) high at the...




					forgottenrealms.fandom.com


----------



## Gurdi (14. August 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Stinkt es nach dem Benchen auch nach Schwefel? Soll ja angeblich eine Eingenschaft der "Höllenhunde" sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja durchaus, der Kunststoff hat dabei so den ein oder anderen Weichmacher freigesetzt


----------



## Einbecker41 (15. August 2021)

So liebe Leute habe mir vor 2 wochen den Gigabyte FV43u geholt. Der Monitor ist ja echt spitze, das Bild ist um Megawelten besser als mein 32Zoll Acer 3220QK obwohl der Gigabyte 43Zoll hat und die Pixeldichte ja dadurch geringer ist, ist das Bild extrem schärfer und viel klarer, von den viel besseren Farben mal ganz abgesehen. Ich vermute mal das es wegen dem besseren Panel und 144hz  kommt. Der Acer hatte ja auch 4k aber ist mit dem Gigabyte vom Bild in keinster weise vergleichbar. Die beste Investition die ich je gemacht habe. Meine 6800xt und der Monitor sind beste Freunde Anno 1800 FSR Ulltra Quality in UHD das rockt. Eine wirklich gute kombi. Der Monitor macht alles mit auch Shooter wie Doom BF usw keine schlieren nichts, bin echt begeistert.


----------



## TheOpenfield (15. August 2021)

Hängt halt vom Sitzabstand ab. Bei dem 32er haste wohl schon etwas PPI Overkill gehabt für deinen Abstand - Skalierung in Windows war bei beiden vermutlich nicht identisch?


----------



## Einbecker41 (15. August 2021)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Hängt halt vom Sitzabstand ab. Bei dem 32er haste wohl schon etwas PPI Overkill gehabt für deinen Abstand - Skalierung in Windows war bei beiden vermutlich nicht identisch?


Der Sitzabstand ist derselbe wie vorher. Das Panel ist wohl viel besser gehe ich mal von aus. Der alte hatte auch nur Freesync mit 60hz. Das Bild ist gegenüber dem alten auch wie in stein gemeisselt. Ich sitze so ca 60-80cm weg vom Monitor. Beim alten konnte mann in den Schriftzeilen leichtes raster oder kantenbildung erkennen, wenn man ganz genau hingeschaut hat. Das das Bild aber soviel besser ist, damit hatte ich garnicht gerechnet, Bildschärfe und die Farben einfach alles. Das fällt mir jedesmal auf auch in diesen moment wo ich dass hier schreibe. Auch von der grösse hatte mich sofort daran gewöhnt. Hatte das Grät bei Computeruniverse für 945Euro gekriegt. Das Geld habe ich wohl gut angelegt.


----------



## TheOpenfield (15. August 2021)

Solange da nicht eine seltsame Pixelmatrix verwendet wurde vermute ich dennoch eher die Windows-Skalierung als Ursache (die funktioniert auch 2021 noch nicht sauber). Bei 32 Zoll UHD (deine Modellnr. finde ich irgendwie nicht) wirst du vermutlich nicht mit 100% Skalierung gearbeitet haben  Welche Skalierung nutzt du aktuell bei dem 43er?

Farben und Motion-Schärfe sind natürlich eine andere Sache. 144 Hz Freesync klappt reibungslos mit der 6800XT?


----------



## Einbecker41 (15. August 2021)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Solange da nicht eine seltsame Pixelmatrix verwendet wurde vermute ich dennoch eher die Windows-Skalierung als Ursache (die funktioniert auch 2021 noch nicht sauber). Bei 32 Zoll UHD (deine Modellnr. finde ich irgendwie nicht) wirst du vermutlich nicht mit 100% Skalierung gearbeitet haben  Welche Skalierung nutzt du aktuell bei dem 43er?
> 
> Farben und Motion-Schärfe sind natürlich eine andere Sache. 144 Hz Freesync klappt reibungslos mit der 6800XT?


Skalierung 125% beim 32er hatte ich 150% aber der Unterschied ist einfach zu groß um darauf zurückzuführen. Ja Freesync klappt viel besser als vorher. Hatte mit dem alten Flickering über fast alle Treiberversionen , ausser mit einem Treiber aus dem Jahr 2020 der war gut null Flickering. Jetzt ist es wohl wegen der 144hz des Monitors fast wech, so das es kaum noch stört. Mein 27zoll Samsung 4k 60hz am Zweitrechner hat auch Flickering. Wenn ich bei Anno 1800 Chill deaktiviere und 117fps habe dank FSR ist nichts mehr zu sehen davon. Da ich die max fps auf 80 gesetzt habe ist es minimal warnehmbar, aber nicht mehr nervend.  Dafür ist die Grafikkarte umso Leiser und Kühler.
Die RX 6800xt und FSR mit dem Monitor ist ne absolut saugeile Kombi, kann ich echt nur empfehlen. Wenn man auf grossen Monitor steht.


TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Solange da nicht eine seltsame Pixelmatrix verwendet wurde vermute ich dennoch eher die Windows-Skalierung als Ursache (die funktioniert auch 2021 noch nicht sauber). Bei 32 Zoll UHD (deine Modellnr. finde ich irgendwie nicht) wirst du vermutlich nicht mit 100% Skalierung gearbeitet haben  Welche Skalierung nutzt du aktuell bei dem 43er?
> 
> Farben und Motion-Schärfe sind natürlich eine andere Sache. 144 Hz Freesync klappt reibungslos mit der 6


Zurzeit sind einige als B ware Verpackung geöffnet  unterwegs, einige haben den sich wohl mal bestellt aufgestellt und der war denen wohl dann zu grossist halt nicht für jeden wass eher ne nische.


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2021)

MorePowerTool (MPT) and Red BIOS Editor (RBE) Beta Program - MPT 1.3.8 Beta 1 (Debug Overrides and Throttler Control) | Page 2 | igor'sLAB
					

Disclaimer: The following article is machine translated from the original German, and has not been edited or checked for errors. Thank you for understanding!




					www.igorslab.de
				



Neue Version Beta 7 released.


----------



## TheOpenfield (15. August 2021)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> ist halt nicht für jeden wass eher ne nische.


Bei mir geht nichts mehr unter 40" - einmal an den Workflow gewöhnt, will man nichts anderes mehr. 
Warte aber noch auf den 42er LG OLED fürs nächste Upgrade. Aber schon mal gut zu hören, dass die neue AMD Karte gut harmoniert mit UHD high+variable Refresh.


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. August 2021)

@Duvar



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




180w (200w Profil mit -10% im Wattman)
Mem bei 2126 MHz (2118 ~ laut Timespy) mit nur 1250 mv

Zum Benchen halt Lüfter auf 100% ansonsten laufen die wie hier im Screen zu sehen.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gamestable ist es auch, hab die letzten 3 Tage damit verbracht es zu testen.


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2021)

Super, reicht doch auch die Performance. Gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## Gurdi (16. August 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> @Duvar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauber, ich biete die Hälfte für die Hälfte
100Watt TBP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. August 2021)

Nicht schlecht, tausche 6900xt gegen 2 6700xt, falls wer Interesse hat 
(Die 6600xt ist dann doch zu 1080ti)


----------



## Einbecker41 (16. August 2021)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Bei mir geht nichts mehr unter 40" - einmal an den Workflow gewöhnt, will man nichts anderes mehr.
> Warte aber noch auf den 42er LG OLED fürs nächste Upgrade. Aber schon mal gut zu hören, dass die neue AMD Karte gut harmoniert mit UHD high+variable Refresh.


Jo thx kann ich nur so bestätigen. uhd und FSR fidelity FX ist der Gamechanger die bidqualität ist so dieselbe aber die Fps gehen ab nach oben. Einstellung Ulltra quality ist ein muss.Mag nicht mehr ohne


----------



## RX480 (16. August 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Gamestable ist es auch, hab die letzten 3 Tage damit verbracht es zu testen.


Was passiert eigentlich mit minGFX 956-->934mV und dafür LD4 von 78mV auf 94mV setzen?
LD1 konnte man zur Not auf 40mV hoch setzen.
LD3 auf 69mV falls instabil oder wenn noch Reserven sind, auch mal auf 60 runter!?

_Wenn sich die minGFX zu den Volts von LD addiert, ist das Setting eigentlich noch ziemlich overvoltet.
Duvar hatte schon mit weniger minGFX stabile Runs._


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. August 2021)

Keine Ahnung, werds aber auch nicht testen. 

Hab grad ein Overlay und Sensor Problem, wird nichts mehr angezeigt und ich weiß nicht wieso.
Alles schön neu installiert etc, muss wohl ein Backup einspielen oder ein clean install machen..


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. August 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Was ich vorhin noch fragen wollte: Was genau bewirkt das Zu- und Abschalten der einzelnen Punkte, die die aktuelle beta 1.3.7. ermöglicht? Das konnte ich an den HWinfo noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen(DS=off usw.):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gurdi schrieb:


> Auf der Basis weiter ausloten, wenn ein niedriger Verbrauch gewünscht dann ein Powerlimit einziehen bei etwa 180- 230 Watt ASIC, danach kann du dann auch versuchen Takt deutlich zu erhöhen damit er das als Boostnutzt. Der TimeSpy stellt schon ein sehr hartes Szenario dar für die Karten,die wird in der Regel deutlich höher boosten.
> 
> Ich würde folgendes grob einstellen
> 2350Mhz Max, 2000 Min, 985mvMPT 940mv Wattman, Speicher übertakten so gut es geht(Clock vor Timings) Powerlimit 220Watt.



Abschließendes Update:

Ich habe die 6800XT jetzt auf Wakü umgebaut und darauf spekuliert, dass allein dadurch noch Spielraum nach oben drin ist. Ich konnte mit meinen kleinen Anpassungen von damals doch nicht mehr rausholen und es jetzt dabei belassen (im MPT Chip, Speicher und SOC Spannung gesenkt und im AMD Treiber Takt und Spannung leicht verändert). Zumal mir die Zusammenhänge und Auswirkungen der vielen MPT Stellschrauben nicht klar sind und ich meine 6800XT nicht abschießen will. Noch eine wird es nicht geben. Nochmal danke für euren Input.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (16. August 2021)

Probier mal, ob Vram= Schnelles Timing damit stabil ist.
_(durch MemScaling= Häkchen raus, hast Du die Vram-Spannung auf minimal gestellt)_

ansonsten sehr interessant, mal auf anderem Weg die W asic nur über Takt+Volt so niedrig zu halten
ist ja effektiv ca. 30W unter den 255W

Wieviel maxTakt gänge denn mit 947...950mV im WM ?
_(um mal die 255W mehr auszuschöpfen)_


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. August 2021)

> ansonsten sehr interessant, mal auf anderem Weg die W asic nur über Takt+Volt so niedrig zu halten
> ist ja effektiv ca. 30W unter den 255W


Im Grunde sind es die Tipps von euch, im MPT mit den Haken bei memscaling unter Lastbedingungen die beiden Speicherspannungen auf dem idle Wert zu belassen und unter power & voltage den max Wert von SOC und GFX zu senken. Also die einfachsten paar Anpasssungen, um die Spannungen für eine UV & OC Kombi zu finden.



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/amd-radeon-bignavi-rdna2-laberthread.577672/page-213#post-10802679
		




> Wieviel maxTakt gänge denn mit 947...950mV im WM ?



Wenn ich im AMD Treiber von 2250 auf 2270 gehe, bricht der TS Test 2 im loop nach wenigen Sekunden seinen Durchlauf ab. Im TS und HWinfo Screenshot oben sieht man aber auch, dass die 2250 eh nie anliegen. Im TS Screen habe ich als ein Beispiel die 2192MHz fesgehalten.


----------



## RX480 (16. August 2021)

Mal die Taktanhebung etwas vorsichtiger?

2258@94*7*mV ....2260...2262

Der effektive Takt ist eh ca. 50...60MHz auch in Games niedriger.
TS ist dann noch sehr speziell wg. dem AsyncCompute-Kram.


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (17. August 2021)

Moin in die Runde!

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Radeon Software. Und zwar wird das Metrik-Overlay zum Anzeigen von FPS, Auslastung der Grafikkarte etc. bei mir nur auf dem Desktop aber NICHT im Spiel angezeigt.
Hattet ihr schonmal dasselbe Problem oder wisst ihre eine Lösung?
Gegoogelt habe ich schon...

Danke und liebe Grüße aus Hamburg!


----------



## Downsampler (17. August 2021)

Welches Spiel, welche Radeon Software?


----------



## LordEliteX (17. August 2021)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde!
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem mit der Radeon Software. Und zwar wird das Metrik-Overlay zum Anzeigen von FPS, Auslastung der Grafikkarte etc. bei mir nur auf dem Desktop aber NICHT im Spiel angezeigt.
> Hattet ihr schonmal dasselbe Problem oder wisst ihre eine Lösung?
> ...


Ja das funktioniert bei mir auch nur bei gefühlt jedem zweiten Spiel. War schon immer so bei mir. Nutze nur noch den Afterburner für sowas. ^^


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (17. August 2021)

Watch Dogs Legion; Version 21.7.1

Bei COD Modern Warfare funktioniert das Overlay so, wie es soll.
Anscheinend hat AMD da noch was zu tun.


----------



## Downsampler (17. August 2021)

Lade mal 21.7.2 + den aktuellen DDU + aktuellen Chipsatztreiber und hau alles runter von AMD, dann abgesicherter Modus und DDU laufen lassen und nach dem Reboot alle AMD Ordner auf Laufwerk C: löschen. Danach neu starten.

Ich hatte neulich auch solche Fehler, erst mit 21.3.1, erst recht mit 21.4.1. Dann habe ich alle AMD Treiber wie oben beschrieben gelöscht und den neusten Chipsatztreiber und den 21.7.2 Grafiktreiber installiert. Danach waren die Fehler weg.

Den neuen Treiber als Update drüberbügeln produziert das. Seitdem läuft die Vega wieder einwandfrei. Das in manchen Spielen das Overlay nicht klappt, hatte ich vorher auch. Seitdem nicht mehr beobachtet.


----------



## RX480 (18. August 2021)

Myst's Xbox Series X/S versions highlight the power of AMD's FidelityFX Super Resolution
					

Nearly 75% more performance from Xbox Series X/S on a 4K display




					www.overclock3d.net
				




... verfügbar am 26.8. im Gamepass


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. August 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mal die Taktanhebung etwas vorsichtiger?
> 
> *2258@947mV* ....2260...2262
> 
> ...



Schmiert nach spätestens 5s im TS ab. Statt den eingegebenen 947mV GFX wechselt das MPT nach dem Neustart automatisch auf 950mV. 5MHz Schritte sind eh nicht so meins, da fehlt mir die Geduld.


----------



## RX480 (18. August 2021)

Du solltest nur im WM von 940 auf 947mV gehen.
Im WM lassen sich beliebig kleine Zwischenschritte einstellen = nur Offset auf die Kurve.

Im MPT gehen nur die üblichen 6,25mV-Schritte. Deine 987mV passen sehr gut im MPT. (oder 993mV)
_(falls man jetzt davon ausgeht, das unter 1V der Chip evtl. etwas anders/zahmer ist)_


----------



## HairforceOne (19. August 2021)

Mich würde ja auch wohl mal interessieren was meine 6900 XT so "richtig" mitmacht. Also wenn man die wirklich komplett bis an die "grenze" tweakt unter Alltagssettings und ohne das es mit dem Stock-Kühler zu laut wird und alles.

Ich hab mit dem MPT und alles ja schon nen bissl gemacht aber das sind nur so Kleinigkeiten und für mehr fehlt mir sowohl die Muse als auch die Zeit einfach. Interessieren würds mich aber irgendwie schon. Auch wenn es am Ende kaum was bringen wird.


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2021)

Falls Du jetzt damit Volt cappen im MPT meinst:

Es gibt nen gravierenden Unterschied zw. der 6800xt und der 6900 und zwar die Voreinstellung für minGFX!
6800XT = 881mV minGFX
6900XT = 825mV minGFX
_Falls Du auch soweit UVen möchtest würde ich mal bei LD ein paar mV mehr drauf packen, dann kann evtl.
die minGFX auch bei 825mV bleiben, ...bei maxTakt<2300 ???_

maxGFX würde ich vorsichtshalber auch nur bis ca. 1075....*1050*...1025mV schrittweise cappen!
Dann geht vllt. noch ein Offset bis Wattman 1007...*994*...976mV mit vernünftigem maxTakt.


----------



## Nebulus07 (20. August 2021)

6700XT mit undervolting und +15%PT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (20. August 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> 6700XT mit undervolting und +15%PT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht doch gut aus.Schau doch mal auch hier rein, die 6700XT ist dort bisher (wie auch allgemein) eher Stiefmütterlich vertreten: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/r-t-x-6000-3000-benchmark-thread.598210/

Da ist doch sicher das ein oder Game dabei was du auch hast


----------



## chill_eule (20. August 2021)

Ich finde, dieses Thema sollte hier dann auch erwähnt werden:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/radeon-6700xt-impressionen-overclocking-undervolting-benchmarks.608563/


----------



## True Monkey (20. August 2021)

Mal die 44k im Fire Strike überschritten 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (21. August 2021)

Hast mich ja schon fleißig mit deiner 6600 gejagt


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2021)

Aber nicht überall erfolgreich .......

Fire ist aber meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krille_84 (21. August 2021)

Hallo in die Runde.
Ich bin kurz davor nach (jahrzehntelanger) Nvidia-Nutzung, GeForce 3 war meine erste, ins AMD Lager zu wechseln. Dafür hab ich einen Thread eröffnet, um den Wechsel zu erläutern.
Im Endeffekt soll es eine Msi 6900XT Trio X werden.
Meine restlichen Komponenten sind wie folgt:

Ryzen 7 3700x
MSI x470 Gaming Plus
32 GB GSkill Trident Z Neo 3600
Aourus 750W 80Gold+ GP-AP750GM
(kein Rückruf)
WQHD

Zwei Knackpunkte hat mein System, einerseits das MB , kein SAM, andererseits das Netzteil, die Karte säuft ja ganz schön.

Ich würde ersteinmal gerne es mit den vorhandenen Komponenten verbauen. Da mein Netzteil ja schon an die Grenze kommen könnte (ne OC 2080ti ist ganz easy gelaufen) würde ich gern die 6900XT etwas undervolten.
Ich möchte jetzt keine Spitzenbenchmarks raushauen, mir kommt es auch nicht auf das max. Leistungsplus an. Ein sauberer und stabiler 24/7 Betrieb, mit möglichst naher Stockleistung ohne bis zu 380- 400Watt in den Peaks aus der Dose zu nuckeln.
Hat jemand Erfahrung und Werte, wie ich die Karte möglichst Effizient betreibe?
Bin mit der AMD Software auch leider unerfahren.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (21. August 2021)

Hallo Krille, am besten liest du einfach mal ein wenig die letzten 4-6 Seiten durch, da sind einige Beispiele dabei einer undervoltetn 6900.


----------



## Krille_84 (21. August 2021)

Hey @Gurdi ,
danke für die Nachricht. Hab mich da schon durchgearbeitet, ist halt sehr viel Feintuning, bezogen auf beste und stabilste Benchleistung.
Ich werde Mal von den Stockeinstellungen der Karte ausgehen und langsam die CoreSpannung absenken. Ohne Änderung der TDP oder dem Takt.


----------



## Gurdi (21. August 2021)

Krille_84 schrieb:


> Hey @Gurdi ,
> danke für die Nachricht. Hab mich da schon durchgearbeitet, ist halt sehr viel Feintuning, bezogen auf beste und stabilste Benchleistung.
> Ich werde Mal von den Stockeinstellungen der Karte ausgehen und langsam die CoreSpannung absenken. Ohne Änderung der TDP oder dem Takt.


Das ist die einfachste Methode. In welcher Auflösung spielst du?


----------



## Krille_84 (21. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist die einfachste Methode. In welcher Auflösung spielst du?


Auf WQHD. Ich hab mir jetzt erstmal eine 6800XT geholt. Hab ich gerade ganz gut geschossen.  Werde mich gleich erstmal mit AMD vertraut machen.


----------



## rumpeLson (21. August 2021)

Krille_84 schrieb:


> Hey @Gurdi ,
> danke für die Nachricht. Hab mich da schon durchgearbeitet, ist halt sehr viel Feintuning, bezogen auf beste und stabilste Benchleistung.
> Ich werde Mal von den Stockeinstellungen der Karte ausgehen und langsam die CoreSpannung absenken. Ohne Änderung der TDP oder dem Takt.


Soweit ich das verstehe senkst du hiermit die Spannungskurve ab. Bei gleichem Takt liegt also weniger Spannung an. So wird die Karte effizienter, der Verbrauch bleibt aber weitestgehend unverändert, da das Powerlimit weiterhin ausgenutzt wird.
Zur Verbrauchsreduktion würde ich das MorePowerTool nutzen und die maximale Spannung des Grafikchips senken. 925-975 mv sollten von der Stockleistung ausgehend ein guter Kompromiss sein. Selbst bei 850mv (zumindest bei mir) reduziert sich die Leistung nicht großartig. Im Treiber ist dann keine weitere Anpassung mehr zwingend notwendig.
Außerdem kann man ganz pauschal die Speicherspannung von 1350mv auf 1250mv reduzieren, ohne nennenswerte Nachteile zu haben. Ich habs nun mit 3 unterschiedlichen 6900ern getestet und alle 3 schaffen bei 1200mv noch einen Takt über 2000 Mhz bei Fast Timings.


----------



## Gurdi (21. August 2021)

Die Phantom ist ja mal ein richtig gutes Modell geworden bei der 6600.








						ASRock Radeon RX 6600 XT Phantom Gaming D Review - Best Overclocker, Best Cooler
					

The ASRock Radeon RX 6600 XT Phantom Gaming comes with the best cooler of all the RX 6600 XT cards we've tested so far. Fan settings are excellent, too: The card is whisper-quiet and runs only 61°C under full load. In our manual OC testing, we saw excellent results, better than all other RX 6600...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Xaphyr (22. August 2021)

Hat Potential. Wenn man Hand anlegt.


----------



## Duvar (22. August 2021)

Was gefällt euch hier besser?



			Imgsli
		


Watchdogs 2 einmal native 3440x1440 vs FSR Ultra Settings
Solange man nicht reinzoomt, was man ja auch nicht wirklich macht wenn man zockt, finde ich das Ergebnis sehr gut für 30% Uplift der Performance und etwas geringerem Verbrauch^^


----------



## FetterKasten (22. August 2021)

Links is besser, rechts so als fehlt AA ^^


----------



## Xaphyr (23. August 2021)

Exakt


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2021)

Wurde übrigens mit dem Tool hier gemacht (3.99€ Steam)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt aber auch ein kostenloses Tool Magpie (gibt auch englische Version davon).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywTYSsHKtS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:

und was gefällt euch hier von den 3 Bildern am besten? Das mit 22 FPS, oder das leicht- oder stärker dunklere?


			Imgsli


----------



## Sup3rs0nic76 (23. August 2021)

Hab meinen kleinen Scheisser (6700XT Ref@air) mal durch den TS Bench gejagt, mehr mag ich ihm nicht zumuten unter Luft, Temps werden zu hoch @225W ASIC per MPT, WaKü ist geplant:

14454 GPU









						I scored 12 259 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i5-9600KF Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Bin nicht sicher ob mit besserer CPU noch was gehen könnte, hab doch immer mal weniger als 100% GPU load in den Tests.


----------



## Gurdi (23. August 2021)

Sup3rs0nic76 schrieb:


> Hab meinen kleinen Scheisser (6700XT Ref@air) mal durch den TS Bench gejagt, mehr mag ich ihm nicht zumuten unter Luft, Temps werden zu hoch @225W ASIC per MPT, WaKü ist geplant:
> 
> 14454 GPU
> 
> ...


Da tut sich nicht mehr viel durch den Prozessor.


----------



## HairforceOne (23. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wurde übrigens mit dem Tool hier gemacht (3.99€ Steam)
> 
> 
> und was gefällt euch hier von den 3 Bildern am besten? Das mit 22 FPS, oder das leicht- oder stärker dunklere?
> ...



Ich hab vorhin auch mal kurz mit Magpie rumprobiert und zumindest kurz ein Foto in Cyberpunk erstellt. - Leider leiden die Frametimes ganz extrem mit Magpie. Das weiß der Entwickler auch, der hat das Tool nie für Gaming geschrieben und entsprechend ist da keinerlei Anpassung für 3D Anweundgen drin.



			Cyberpunk 2077 "Magpie FSR" - Imgsli


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2021)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin auch mal kurz mit Magpie rumprobiert und zumindest kurz ein Foto in Cyberpunk erstellt. - Leider leiden die Frametimes ganz extrem mit Magpie. Das weiß der Entwickler auch, der hat das Tool nie für Gaming geschrieben und entsprechend ist da keinerlei Anpassung für 3D Anweundgen drin.
> 
> 
> 
> Cyberpunk 2077 "Magpie FSR" - Imgsli


Nativ sieht mMn aber echt dürftig aus und so blurry.


----------



## HairforceOne (24. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nativ sieht mMn aber echt dürftig aus und so blurry.


 Jup ist auch so.
Das Spiel hat nativ mMn nen unfassbares Unschärfeproblem und sieht einfach matschig aus und das überall. Ansonsten stellt das Magpie FSR das Bild auch einfach schöner da, knackiger irgendwie. 

Auch die Farben sehen irgendwie knackiger aus.

Ich wollte heute Abend nochmal Losless Scaling ausprobieren und mir das kaufen, Magpie ist leider nicht für Games gemacht und versaut einem die Frametimes wie gesagt komplett.


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2021)

Hier vllt hilft dies noch dem ein oder anderen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IMsRFbyKXYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DARPA (24. August 2021)

Hab mit aktuellem Treiber mal mein daily OC neu ausgelotet. Das alte Setting hatte ich die letzten Monate genutzt.

Statt 2720 MHz @ gecapte 1131 mV kann ich jetzt 2750 Mhz @ gecapte 1125 mV fahren. 
Laut HWinfo liegen dann max. 1080mV unter Last an bei 350 W PL.
SOC auf 1100 MHz @ 1000 mV.

Speicher läuft auf 2120 MHz FT2 mit aktuell 1.28 V. Da teste ich die Tage noch, wie weit ich mit der DIMM Spannung noch runter kann.
Und IF$ hab ich auf 2000 MHz. Bootet zwar mit 2100, aber unter 3D gibts direkt nen Blackscreen (auch mit 2050 MHz).

Und ich muss mal betonen, wie stabil der Treiber für N21 läuft. Hatte bisher echt noch keine Probleme, weder mit den Radeon Settings noch mit Games


----------



## Duvar (25. August 2021)

Hat jmd nen 3D Drucker und kann uns alle versorgen?^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHp1yrjlMz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HairforceOne (25. August 2021)

So,
ich hab mir jetzt heute auch einmal die Vollversion von Losless Scaling gekauft. - Funktioniert ähnlich ok wie Magpie. Frametimes sind etwas besser aber immer noch scheußlich und so hoch, dass sich das ganze Spiel anfühlt wie durch Butter gezogen.

Bildqualität fand ich persönlich schlechter als bei Magpie, Performance-Boost war dafür etwas besser. Insgesamt aber von mir eher ein "Naja geht, wenn man unbedingt will"/10.

Ich warte weiterhin auf ne richtige FSR Mod.


----------



## Duvar (25. August 2021)

Nur in CP2077 oder in allen Games? Viele User sind ja relativ zufrieden.
Vergleichsbilder von den Frametimes wären auch toll.
Haste mit CapframeX überprüft nehme ich an.


----------



## HairforceOne (25. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nur in CP2077 oder in allen Games? Viele User sind ja relativ zufrieden.
> Vergleichsbilder von den Frametimes wären auch toll.
> Haste mit CapframeX überprüft nehme ich an.



Ich habs in SotTR und Cyberpunk überprüft. - Shadow of the Tomb Raider war auch nicht so wild, da liefs relativ glatt. Lediglich Cyberpunk war schlimm.

Vergleichsbilder hab ich jetzt keine gemacht, weil ich das nur flott testen wollte.

Aufnahmen der Frametimes mit CapframeX ging nicht, sobald Losless Scaling aktiv war, hat CapframeX Cyberpunk nicht mehr aufgenommen, woran genau das lag weiß ich nicht. Hab da 20 Minuten versuch CX dazu zu überreden aber wollte nicht.


----------



## drstoecker (25. August 2021)

Weis jemand warum es nicht mit fsr vorwärts geht?


----------



## RX480 (26. August 2021)

Ob einige Studios auf die Intel-OpenSource warten, who knows, ..._und andere net "wollen" ohne extra monitäre Zuwendung_


Heute Abend sollte MYST im Gamepass verfügbar sein.(<8h)
Kannste Dir dann FSR selbst anschauen.


----------



## Gurdi (26. August 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Weis jemand warum es nicht mit fsr vorwärts geht?


Gute Frage, ich hab da auch mit deutlich mehr Feedback gerechnet.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. August 2021)

Schon jemand den neuen Treiber getestet?


----------



## RX480 (26. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gute Frage, ich hab da auch mit deutlich mehr Feedback gerechnet.


Von den Grünen? (Studios)
_AMD ist zwar Vieles, aber in Punkto Marketing und GamedeveloperBudget = ein Zwerg
99% aller erfolgreichen AAA-Games landen früher oder später auf der grünen Liste (selbst BF)

Nur MS könnte wg. der Konsolen etwas durchsetzen. (und auch miserable PC-Ports beeinflussen!?)
Aber anscheinend können weder MS noch AMD große Stückzahlen liefern und haben daher wohl auch "nicht genug"
Interesse an Performancegewinn durch "billige" Softwareverbesserung = eigentlich dumm +kurzsichtig.

btw.
In MYST@UnrealEngine wird übrigens FSR als 1.0 aufgeführt, ...vllt. gibts ja bald ein Pendant zu INTEL, ...dann als 2.0!?
Screenshot mit AA niedrig@FSR-Ultra  ...hatte FRC=58fps-->29fps inGame= putzig!?
...werde Morgen mal etwas Damit rumprobieren
*edit:* Den FSR-Quality-Screenshot am Besten@4k ohne Zoomen anschauen, ...nach m.E. auch brauchbar
Rein vom Verbrauch her, könnte Das mit angepassten Settings auch noch bei Gurdi am HTPC mit 165W asic passen.
(der UWP-Treiber spiked ja leider, so das ich schlecht die ASIC messen kann, --> daher mal mit HWinfo einzeln)
Mein oller Treiber dürfte noch net so gut sein wie der 21.8.2, der speziell MYST ready ist !!!_

Auf jeden Fall schonmal ein Zeichen, das ein UnrealGame ohne TSR aber mit FSR kommt!


----------



## Lighting-Designer (26. August 2021)

Kurze Frage an die Gurus: Ich wollte mir nen Zen3 holen da mein 3900X etwas zu schwach für meine 6900XT ist.  Ich schwanke zwischen 5900X und 5950X. Da ich die 32 Threads bei der Fotobearbeitung mit meinen Tools voll ausnutzen kann tendiere ich zum 5950X. 
Was meint ihr? Eventuell noch auf den Refresh warten?
System: 
X570 Aorus Master 
2x16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport AT 3200@3600 CL16
Ref. 6900XT
NH-D15
Corsair HX1200i
Asus Xonar Phoebus 
Phanteks Enthoo Primo


----------



## Xaphyr (26. August 2021)

Grundsätzlich gilt: Brauchst du die Leistung JETZT, schlag zu. Kannst du warten, warte. Aber bedenke, dass im Grunde IMMER eine nächste Generation in den Startlöchern steht.

Ich persönlich würde in deiner Situation allerdings warten, denn ich denke, dass auf beiden Seiten interessante Hardware auf uns zukommt. Im Sinne von echten Sprüngen statt Produktpflege.


----------



## drstoecker (27. August 2021)

Frühstens im Frühjahr kommen neue cpus, den 5950x bekommste hier und da schonmal für 600€. Ich würde jetzt kaufen.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. August 2021)

Gebraucht? Neu hab ich ihn noch nie unter 699€ gesehen.


----------



## drstoecker (27. August 2021)

Gebraucht im luxx. aktuell für 699€ bei mf. Tiefpreis war mal für tray 619€ 
https://www.mydealz.de/deals/top-pr...l&utm_content=1830292&utm_campaign=2021-08-27


----------



## Duvar (27. August 2021)

Holt euch Saints ROW remastered vom epic store for free, falls es euch interessiert.


----------



## Downsampler (27. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hat jmd nen 3D Drucker und kann uns alle versorgen?^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig brauchbar ist das nicht. Slots werden verdeckt, wo geht die heiße Abluft hin? Außerdem ist es laut, wie der Typ im Video schon sagt, ein Noctua Lüfter rennt mit maximaler Drehzahl.

Das Problem an sich ist meiner Meinung nach, daß man in den neuen Gehäusen diesen Kasten einbaut, der eine Kaltluftzufuhr über den Gehäuseboden unmöglich macht. Mein altes H630 Gehäuse hat diesen Kasten nicht und die Temperaturen können ganz einfach durch einen Lüfter im Gehäuseboden, der unter der Grafikkarte montiert ist, gesenkt werden. Optisch ist dieser Kasten vielleicht ganz nett, aber die Funktion des Gehäuses leidet immens dadurch.


----------



## TheOpenfield (27. August 2021)

Das versucht auch nur einem schlecht belüfteten Gehäuse entgegen zu wirken, damit GPUs mit Axial-Lüftern nicht in ihrer eigenen Suppe schwimmen.


----------



## hellm (27. August 2021)

Zu dem Thema möchte ich mich auch mal eben auskotzen.

Für jemanden mit einer Wasserkühlung ist die Abdeckung des Netzteils natürlich nicht das Problem. Allerdings tun sich da andere auf, diese Alibi-Radiator-Mountings sind meist zum schreien. Da hängt das Blech drüber weil ja 120 und 140 breit gehen soll, außerdem braucht der geneigte Wasserkühler noch nicht mal Mesh, da würde die Radiator-Optik nicht nur technisch besser aussehn.
Also liebe Gehäuslebauer, einfach mal ein Gehäuse bauen das für Luft optimiert ist, und eines für Wasserkühlungen. Dann brauchts auch keine Airflow-Edition mehr, die am Ende für beide Gruppen interessanter ist, und RGB kann man sich dann sicher auch noch teuer bezahlen lassen. Eine Grafikkarte, die kopfüber im rechten Winkel auf dem Mainboard thront, braucht Luft. Sonst frisst die zuviel ihrer eigenen Abluft, ist ja prinzipbedingt, wie mein Vorredner schon angemerkt hat. Ein Radiator braucht ebenso Luft, und keine Abdeckungen, auch keine abdeckenden Gitter, der möchte einfach nur frei atmen können.
Aber das wird niemanden erreichen. Bei Gehäusen scheint es so, als ob die nur aus optischen Gesichtspunkten designt werden, und anschließend werden möglichst viel Features reingepackt. Morgen gibts das nächste Modell mit Netzteil-Shroud, Plastik und Scheibe mit 1cm-Luftschlitzen und viel RGB. Da ist es eigentlich besser man lässt die Hardware offen rumliegen.


----------



## RX480 (27. August 2021)

hellm schrieb:


> Da ist es eigentlich besser man lässt die Hardware offen rumliegen.


Gibts doch schon,  ...und man kann das Board drehen. _(damit die Graka vertikal eingebaut net soviel eigene Abwärme bekommt)_
Das Ganze als Glaskasten zum schön an die Wand hängen.

Man könnte z.Bsp. das P3 einfach 90° drehen, damit die Graka "hängt", ...und mit Towerkühler für die CPU.(x)
Dann würden Graka+CPU sich Ihre Luft ganz von Alleine von Unten ansaugen, und Oben gehts eh ins Offene.
_(würde dann evtl. noch mit nem kleinen Lüfter ala Gurdi bei seinem R7-Build nachhelfen+Slots frei legen)

(x) warum lieber Tower für die CPU, ...damit der im Bild verbaute AiO-Radi net warme Luft an die Wand bläst= gelbe Tapete_


----------



## hellm (27. August 2021)

Ja, das ATX-Design kommt natürlich noch oben drauf. Silverstone hat da auch schon gerne experimentiert, aber so richtig gut war bisher keine der Lösungen, nur anders. Die angesprochene Tapetenfärbung ist ja nicht das erste woran ich mich stören würde, ist halt auch suboptimal das Ding überhaupt an die Wand zu montieren. Nicht nur wegen der Montage und dann hängt das Teil da, ideal wäre ja weniger restriktiv, und nicht den 1cm-Luftspalt irgendwo anders hinsetzen.

Ein Grund warum ich nun lieber bei Wasser bleibe waren die angesprochenen 90° zwischen Mainboard und Grafikkarte. Mit Axiallüftern steht einem da die Physik im Weg.
Mit einer Wasserkühlung gestaltet sich die Gehäusesuche allerdings noch viel schwieriger.

Und um jetzt wenigstens irgendwie wieder zum Thema zu gelangen, bei RDNA2 ist mindestens ab Navi21 ja gut gekühlt schon performanter. Ob nun mit Luft oder Wasser. Und auch langlebiger, bei den Preisen will man seine Hardware ja auch sicher wissen.


----------



## RX480 (27. August 2021)

Theoretisch könnte mit PCiE 6.0 vieles deutlich schlanker+sparsamer werden und falls dann noch Riser ebenfalls gänge besteht Hoffnung, das der PCiE-Slot für ne Mittelklasse-4k-Graka der übernächsten Gen mal so winzig sein könnte wie ein M2.(x)
Lasse mich mal überraschen, ob Designer die neuen Möglichkeiten für Grakas+Boards+Gehäuse dann wahrnehmen.
_... man stell sich mal vor,  der Anschluss könnte dann an der Stirnseite der Graka sein und beide langen Seiten wären frei, also kein Grund mehr für Hitzestaus. 

(x) Und natürlich keine übermäßige Stromversorgung mehr über PCiE, ...in diesem speziellen Fall._


----------



## Lighting-Designer (28. August 2021)

Bringt es was das Graphitpad und die Wärmeleitpads meiner 6900XT gegen Mastergel Maker bzw. anständige Pads (11W/mK) zu tauschen?


----------



## Xaphyr (28. August 2021)

Eher nicht. Das Graphitpad ist schon richtig gut. Wenn du nicht gerade auf Wasser umsteigen willst, würde ich dir davon abraten.


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. August 2021)

Umbau auf Wasser erfolgreich abgeschlossen.









						I scored 23 010 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## RX480 (28. August 2021)

Kostet bei Dir das Mitloggen auch ein paar Points ala Duvar?


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. August 2021)

Keine Ahnung, aber ist ja eher CPU Last das loggen, denke also wenn dann eher dort ein paar Punkte weniger. GPU eher nicht (nehme ich nun einfach mal an)


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber ist ja eher CPU Last das loggen, denke also wenn dann eher dort ein paar Punkte weniger. GPU eher nicht (nehme ich nun einfach mal an)


Monitoring kostet immer etwas Leistung.



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Bringt es was das Graphitpad und die Wärmeleitpads meiner 6900XT gegen Mastergel Maker bzw. anständige Pads (11W/mK) zu tauschen?


Kommt drauf an was man als "lohnend" betrachtet. Grundsätzlich gewinnst du bessere Temperaturen dadurch, so 5-10 Grad in der TJ sind realistisch


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. August 2021)

Jo, aber wie gesagt, wenn dann kostet es eher CPU Punkte als GPU.

beim 12 / 24 threader aber eher zu vernachlässigen ^^


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Jo, aber wie gesagt, wenn dann kostet es eher CPU Punkte als GPU.
> 
> beim 12 / 24 threader aber eher zu vernachlässigen ^^


Nein auch  GPU


----------



## RX480 (28. August 2021)

Die Daten müssen über den PCiE und damit fehlen nach m.E. dort ein paar Takte.(x)
_24/7 verzichte ich jetzt im AMD-Overlay auf die CPU+Ram-Werte, damit die Graka nur Ihre eigenen Werte darstellen muss._

(x) ob der zusätzliche HWinfo-Thread auch noch ne Booststufe bei der CPU kostet, who knows.


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. August 2021)

Dann müsste ich ja nochmal ohne hwinfo laufen lassen 

Na mal schauen was noch drin ist, war ja das gleiche Profil (bis auf SoC Spannung) wie beim Ergebnis unter Luft, wollte halt wissen wieviel Punkte mehr es werden.

Waren dann 400 Punkte + knappe 60 Grad weniger Hotspot Temp (112°c Hotspot beim 24.7k run, nun 68°c).


----------



## RX480 (28. August 2021)

fclk2050 war niedriger als 2100@air

Den maxRun mit ca. 20W mehr hebst Du Dir dann wohl noch für den Herbst auf?
Unter Wasser sollte doch auch der Vram kühler sein und 2150FT schaffen, oder?


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. August 2021)

Hatte das Profil das ich zuletzt unter Luft laufen hatte gespeichert und dann geladen, und das waren dann eben 400 Punkte mit identischen Settings.

Mehr schau ich mir dann an, aktuell will ich erstmal die temps beim Zocken beobachten.


----------



## RX480 (29. August 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Holt euch Saints ROW remastered vom epic store for free, falls es euch interessiert.


Auf Steam kann man sich auch mal die Trepang 2 - Demo runterladen.


----------



## Krille_84 (1. September 2021)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin von der MSI 6900 XT schon begeistert. 
Hab ja nur dezent gefummelt und jetzt ein 240 Watt Profil gebaut.  CoreSpannung bei 2120mV.
Macht gute 20100 Punkte im TimeSpy und bleibt bei hoher Last bei max 67 Grad bzw 91 Grad Hotspot.
Hätte zwischenzeitlich ne EVGA 3080 FTW 3 Ultra drin, die mir locker 350W gezogen hat. Um die zu UV müsste man schon einiges einbüßen. 
Noch eine Frage, ich hab derzeit nen Noctua NH D 15 Kühler auf dem Ryzen.
Da ist ja nicht viel Platz zwischen Karte und CPU Kühler. Kann es sein das durch den CPU Kühler sich Hitze staut und die Karte etwas heißer wird.  Unter Stocksettings hab ich auch Mal 75 Grad und auf dem Hotspot über 100.
Gruß


----------



## Gurdi (2. September 2021)

Krille_84 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich bin von der MSI 6900 XT schon begeistert.
> Hab ja nur dezent gefummelt und jetzt ein 240 Watt Profil gebaut.  CoreSpannung bei 2120mV.
> Macht gute 20100 Punkte im TimeSpy und bleibt bei hoher Last bei max 67 Grad bzw 91 Grad Hotspot.
> Hätte zwischenzeitlich ne EVGA 3080 FTW 3 Ultra drin, die mir locker 350W gezogen hat. Um die zu UV müsste man schon einiges einbüßen.
> ...


Platz schadet nie, aber wirklich stauen wird sich da keine Hitze.


----------



## DARPA (4. September 2021)

Hier mal eine Szene mit der 6900XT im Bandbreitenlimit (MC load 99%). Core chillt auf 2.5 GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Metro LL @ 5760 x 3240

Wenn ich die Kamera nen kleines Stück weg von der Gruppe drehe sinds direkt wieder gelockte 60 fps. 
Und dazu der lächerlich geringe Speicherverbrauch


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Szene mit der 6900XT im Bandbreitenlimit (MC load 99%). Core chillt auf 2.5 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessant. Auf dem Lappi verfolgt mich das Bandbreitenlimit leider auch recht häufig


----------



## drstoecker (5. September 2021)

Der holzi hatte das vorhin im luxx gepostet 
„Bzgl. eines refresh habe ich erfahren, dass die schnellste Karte aktuell so um 2700 Mhz erreicht auf Basis eines Manufactoring Samples, die ersten Test vom theoretischen refresh gehen von einer max Steigerung von -3 bis +2% aus, Dafür allerdings deutlich weniger Stromverbrauch bei deutlich sinkenden Kosten.
RDNA3 geht in der ersten Simulation von +25 bis +75% Steigerung von 6900XT aus, bei RT über 100% ( allerdings bei sauhohem Stromverbrauch)
Wenn das so stimmen sollte würde ich mir von den refresh Karten nicht all zu viel erwarten, also mehr so ein effiziens Sprung.“


----------



## blautemple (5. September 2021)

„Holzi hat gepostet“

Und du glaubst ihm den Quark jetzt?


----------



## drstoecker (5. September 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> „Holzi hat gepostet“
> 
> Und du glaubst ihm den Quark jetzt?


Warum nicht? So abwägig ist das garnicht wenn ich so die letzten Leaks betrachte. Oder erzählt der generell nur Quark?


----------



## Dudelll (5. September 2021)

Glaub er kennt tatsächlich jmd der bei oder für amd arbeitet, aber denke das ist kein "hohes Tier" dafür sind die Infos find ich zu vage und stimmen dann doch häufig nicht.


----------



## DaHell63 (5. September 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> dafür sind die Infos find ich zu vage und stimmen dann doch häufig nicht.


This....was aus den Leaks zusammensammeln und mir was zusammenreimen kann ich auch. Die Chance 50:50 (das es stimmt)  hat man ja immer.


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2021)

Ich würde Ihn jetzt auch nicht als valide Quelle ansehen. Ein Refresh der Leistungsoptimiert ist, klingt wahrscheinlich. Das sehen wir ja bereits selbst bei unseren Optimierungen dass da Potential liegt, bei verbesserter und eingespielter Fertigung ist das auch nicht ungewöhnlich nach so einem Zeitraum.


----------



## RX480 (5. September 2021)

Müsste net für 6nm irgendwo erstmal ein Tapeout auftauchen?
Dauert doch normalerweise Dann noch ein paar Monate bis zur Produktion.

Ansonsten wäre Es wohl am einfachsten ala RX580-->590 ohne neue Maske.
Das hatte damals schon für 200MHz mehr gereicht, sprich ne normale 6900@2700MHz wäre schon great.
Wenn dann AMD noch den besseren 18Gbps-Vram spendiert für die 6900 oder XTXH wärs nice.
(vor Allem mit 300W gesamt, so das auch der alte Kühler reicht)


----------



## Duvar (5. September 2021)

Ob unsere Karten dieses Game stemmen XD?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LNXamzH_TQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Müsste net für 6nm irgendwo erstmal ein Tapeout auftauchen?
> Dauert doch normalerweise Dann noch ein paar Monate bis zur Produktion.
> 
> Ansonsten wäre Es wohl am einfachsten ala RX580-->590 ohne neue Maske.
> ...


Mit dem schnelleren Speicher wäre da sicher dann schon einiges drin an Leistungssteigerung.


----------



## BigYundol (5. September 2021)

Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung mit dem AMD-Shop aus der Schweiz heraus? Ich kann da nur Vereinigte Staaten auswählen (was die Schweizer Kantone zwar auch sind, aber in diesem Falle nicht zielführend ist).

Kann man das mit VPN (oder Zugfahrt nach DE) umgehen, um dann Ware bsw. an eine Paketstelle an der Grenze zu schicken?

Ich hätte iwie halt schon bock auf eine 6900XT. Aber die Bauhöhe vom Slot her passt maximal etwas in der Form des Referenzdesigns, wenn ich sie unter Wasser setzen will. Die allermeisten Customs fallen da für mich schon weg.
Für alternativ über zwei Hämmer für die wassergekühlte Aorus können die mir dagegen mal schön gestohlen bleiben


----------



## Krille_84 (6. September 2021)

Mal ne Frage an die Benchmarkprofis hier.
Ich hab mir jetzt doch mein MSI X470 Gaming Plus durch ein MSI X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WiFi getauscht und ne Aio raufgebaut.
Hab jetzt gleiche GPU und CPU Settings eingestellt und komm im 3D Mark nicht mehr auf 20000. SAM ist jetzt on.
War vorher so bei 20150 und jetzt nur noch 19700. Der Unterschied ist gering aber nervt schon irgendwie.
Habt ihr ähnliches beobachtet? Ohne SAM wird es übrigens noch weniger....

Edit: das Problem lag wieder Mal vorm Bildschirm. Adrenalin und Chipsatztreiber waren nicht aktuell, bin jetzt bei 20600 Punkte im 240W Profil und glücklich


----------



## ATIR290 (8. September 2021)

Habe exakt selbes Board, also wenn was brauchst nur zu   :-


----------



## FetterKasten (10. September 2021)

Hab grad mal wieder die neuesten Chipsatz und Graka Treiber geladen.
Echt krass was AMD da abliefert.
Die Karten werden quasi mit jedem Treiber schneller (zumindest im Benchmark  ).
Da sieht man wie viel ungenutztes Potential wegen nicht optimaler Treiber noch drinsteckt.
Ende Juni hatte ich 15112 Graka Score und jetzt das bei alles 100% stock:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2021)

Bei CB hat ein Kollege geschrieben, das man mit ALT+F4 die Demo überspringen kann.
Dann biste evtl. mit besserer Temp schon bei 16k.


----------



## Noel1987 (10. September 2021)

Kannst auch auf custom gehen und Demo ausschalten 
Hat kein Einfluss auf die Verifizierung


----------



## Xaphyr (13. September 2021)

21.9.1 ist draußen. Jemand bereit dazu, ihn zu testen?


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> 21.9.1 ist draußen. Jemand bereit dazu, ihn zu testen?


Klar ich spiel mal auf, stellt sich nur die Frage ob ich Zeit finde dazu 

Richtig geil ist ja mal das:
AMD Smart Access Memory on Radeon™ RX 5000 Series Graphics
Uii den Treiber solltet Ihr euch anschauen, da ist einiges drin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neuer Rekord für mein 24/7 Profil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (13. September 2021)

Und wieviel Steigerung ist das jetzt? Ist ja nicht so, daß wir alle deine Grafikkartenbenchmarks im Kopp haben.


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2021)

Ich sehe gerade gar keine, hab alte Werte verglichen. Interessant ist der Treiber aber dennoch. Zu mehr fehlt mir heute die Zeit.


----------



## RX480 (14. September 2021)

Für den CPU-OC Eintrag im Treiber soll wohl ein "installiertes" Ryzen-Master die Vorraussetzung sein.
Wenn man mal in die Treiber.exe(zip) genauer reinschaut ist auch das RyzenMaster mit dabei.
Interessant wirds allemal, ob und wie der Treiber mit evtl. CPU-Overheads besser/anders umgeht.
_(alle workloads im L3-Cache sind effektiver als wenn der Ram zusätzlich gebraucht wird)_


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Für den CPU-OC Eintrag im Treiber soll wohl ein "installiertes" Ryzen-Master die Vorraussetzung sein.
> Interessant wirds allemal, ob und wie der Treiber mit evtl. CPU-Overheads besser/anders umgeht.
> _(alle workloads im L3-Cache sind effektiver als wenn der Ram zusätzlich gebraucht wird)_


Ich denke nicht dass man da Vorteile haben wird durch den Treiber.


----------



## RX480 (14. September 2021)

Kannst Du die GPU-Auslastung vor und nach Treiberupdate vergleichen?
_Irgendwo muss sich ja das "auto" CPU-OCen messen lassen.
(TS zeigt ja leider keine Kommastellen bei der GPU-Auslastung an, so das man gar net merken würde ob es
99,0 oder 99,7% sind, sondern nur den Wechsel von 98,9 zu 99,0%)

Vllt. wirds in nem Game an Stelle XYZ besser sichtbar im CPU-Limit._


----------



## chill_eule (14. September 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> 21.9.1 ist draußen. Jemand bereit dazu, ihn zu testen?


Kacke... 
Meine gespeicherten Profile funktionieren mit dem neuen Treiber nicht mehr 

Naja, die wichtigsten Eckdaten hatte ich noch im Kopf und den Rest bastel ich mir langsam wieder zurecht.


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Kacke...
> Meine gespeicherten Profile funktionieren mit dem neuen Treiber nicht mehr
> 
> Naja, die wichtigsten Eckdaten hatte ich noch im Kopf und den Rest bastel ich mir langsam wieder zurecht.


Dito


----------



## openSUSE (14. September 2021)

Vielleicht noch interessant für einige, betrifft ja auch RDNA2:


> *Start Working with TensorFlow-DirectML on AMD Graphics Today*
> 
> The good news for those of you looking to have a great experience using TensorFlow-DirectML with DirectX 12 compatible AMD Radeon graphics hardware is that all the performance optimizations are already available in the latest AMD Radeon™ Software Adrenalin drivers which can be downloaded here.







__





						AMD GPUs Support GPU-Accelerated Machine Learning with Release of TensorFlow-DirectML by Microsoft
					

To solve the world’s most profound challenges, you need powerful and accessible machine learning (ML) tools that are designed to work across a broad spectrum of hardware. This can range from datacenter applications for scientists and researchers to desktop and notebook PCs used by students and...




					community.amd.com


----------



## BlackBestie (15. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Kacke...
> Meine gespeicherten Profile funktionieren mit dem neuen Treiber nicht mehr
> 
> Naja, die wichtigsten Eckdaten hatte ich noch im Kopf und den Rest bastel ich mir langsam wieder zurecht.


@Gurdi & @chill_eule    Die Profildateien kann man easy mit zum Beispiel Notepad++ auslesen.
Einfach Öffnen und in Wattman eintragen/übertragen -> neu speichern und fertig....oder habe ich was falsch verstanden? (Die zwei Anhänge sind zusammen eine Profildatei einer 6900xt vom Wattman)


----------



## Edelhamster (15. September 2021)

Fröhliches Hallo in die Runde,
habe gestern kurz den Adrenalin 21.9.1 ausgetestet und mir sind zwei-drei Dinge aufgefallen:

1) Auslesung der GPU-Leistungsaufnahme im Treiber als auch im Overlay scheint fehlerbehaftet zu sein.
In Battlefield wurden da mit aktiviertem RT in 4K Spikes über 400W ausgelesen, obwohl @stock eigtl. bei 332W Schluss sein sollte.

2) Der vom WattMan per Auto-VRAM-OC ermittelte Wert von 2230MHz läuft nun absolut problemlos. Solch hoher Takt war bei mir vorher nur per Anhebung der VRAM-Spannung via MPT machbar.

3) Das Auto-GPU-OC Feature ermittelt einen um ~25 MHz niedrigeren Maximaltakt als vorher. Hier leg ich meine Hand aber nicht für ins Feuer, vllt trügt mich da meine Erinnerung, da ich wenn manuell optimiere.

4) Radeon EnhancedSync arbeitet bei mir oberhalb von 60Hz wieder vollkommen zuverlässig. Da musste ich anwendungsspezifisch zuletzt doch immer wieder via Treiber nachhelfen, also aktivieren/deaktivieren, damit das gegriffen hat. 

Alles in allem ein gutes Update meiner Meinung nach. Die Geschichte mit dem VRAM hat mich sehr überrascht, mal schauen ob da noch mehr geht^^


----------



## RX480 (15. September 2021)

Der ASIC-Wert ist anscheinend von nem anderen Sensor ala UWP-Treiber, der auch Spikes auslesen kann.

Die Auslastung in %PL ist nach wie vor unverändert.
_(merkst Du auch an den Temps)_

Shirkan im Luxx hat bei sich mal geschaut und es ist sinnvoller den Wert TGP-Power anstatt ASIC-Power
im AB/RTS o.ä. einzublenden.


----------



## Krille_84 (15. September 2021)

Hab den neuen Treiber heute auch raufgespielt. Hab jetzt aber ein merkwürdiges Problem.
Habe heute mir einen 5800x reingesetzt.  Nach dem CPU Wechsel funktionierte Ryzen Master nicht mehr.
Hab die CPU dann erstmal etwas undervoltet. 115 TPD, -10 all Core im Curve Editor und +200 MHZ im PBO.
Lief super stabil, ist teils auf 5 GHZ hochgetaktet und Temps sind super.
Um Ryzen Master wieder zum laufen zu bekommen, hab ich den GPU Treiber neu aufgesetzt und Zack, es ging dann.
Jedoch laufen meine Settings im Curve Editor überhaupt nicht mehr, crasht sofort nach ner höheren Core Belastung.
Kann es sein das durch die Verknüpfung des Adrenalintreibers mit dem Master Tool der den Takt noch weiter hochtreibt und damit instabil läuft?
Vielleicht hat jemand was ähnliches beobachtet.

Edit. Hab Mal folgende Versuche gemacht:

Adrenalintreiber 21.9.1. + Ryzen Master + CPU Curve Editor Settings
instabil, CB20 Singlecore Benchmark sofort Reboot.

Adrenalintreiber 21.9.1 ohne Ryzen Master + CPU Curve Editor Settings
stabil, CPU taktet bis 5GHZ bei 70- 75 Grad.

Adrenalintreiber 21.9.1 + Ryzen Master ohne CPU Curve Editor Settings
stabil, CPU taktet bis 4,8GHZ bei 80-85 Grad.

Adrenalintreiber 21.8.2 + Ryzen Master + CPU Curve Editor Settings stabil, CPU taktet bis 5GHZ bei 70-75 Grad

Ich glaube, dass der Adrenalintreiber durch die Verknüpfung mit Ryzen Master die CPU zusätzlich versucht automatisch zu übertakten trotz fester BIOS Settings. Lässt sich im Treiber dann auch auch nicht deaktivieren.


----------



## RX480 (19. September 2021)

HU hat sich mal den Inputlag in MA etwas näher angeschaut: ... go FSR!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ajK3netvv4:758

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



btw.
In COD Vanguard gibts übrigens derzeit nur FSR und kein DLSS!?








						AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution Option Found in Call of Duty: Vanguard's PC Beta
					

Nvidia's DLSS technology wasn't found within the game's files.




					www.overclock3d.net


----------



## chill_eule (19. September 2021)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Die Profildateien kann man easy mit zum Beispiel Notepad++ auslesen.


Hab gestern Nacht beim basteln noch was bemerkenswert einfaches ausprobiert:

Die XML-Datei einfach öffnen, ganz oben <SYSTEM> und ganz unten </SYSTEM> einfügen, und man kann die Datei in der Radeonsoftware einfach wieder öffnen 
So:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war nämlich der einzige Unterschied von den "alten" zu den "neuen" Profilen in meinem Fall ^^


----------



## NuvNuv (19. September 2021)

Mal eine Zwischenfrage: spricht was gegen den vertikalen Einbau einer 6900XT?


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2021)

NuvNuv schrieb:


> Mal eine Zwischenfrage: spricht was gegen den vertikalen Einbau einer 6900XT?


Nein, es kann aber sein dass die VaporChamber dann nicht mehr zu 100 effektiv ist.


----------



## NuvNuv (19. September 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein, es kann aber sein dass die VaporChamber dann nicht mehr zu 100 effektiv ist.


Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort   , ist nur weil ich den Graka-Halter am PCI-e Slot an meinem Mobo geschrottet habe.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2021)

Probiers einfach aus, grundsätzlich sollte dass bei einer Chamber kein Thema sein, Heatpipes sind da aber durchaus manchmal empfindlich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. September 2021)

Moin Mädels ✌️

Seit wann werden die um Wattmann hinterlegten Profile nicht mehr beim Start geladen?  War lange nicht mehr am PC und mir ist es gerade aufgefallen 🙄

VG


----------



## rumpeLson (19. September 2021)

@Evgasüchtiger 
Seit dem letzten Treiberupdate. Schau mal hier: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/amd-radeon-bignavi-rdna2-laberthread.577672/post-10849798


----------



## drstoecker (20. September 2021)

NuvNuv schrieb:


> Mal eine Zwischenfrage: spricht was gegen den vertikalen Einbau einer 6900XT?


Mit Wasserkühlung gibts keine Probleme. Mit Luftkühler und direkt an der Glaswand dran rate ich dir aber davon ab. Hatte es vor kurzem mit ner 1080 Gaming x getestet, die Temps lagen rund 20grad über normalmontage.


----------



## NuvNuv (20. September 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mit Wasserkühlung gibts keine Probleme. Mit Luftkühler und direkt an der Glaswand dran rate ich dir aber davon ab. Hatte es vor kurzem mit ner 1080 Gaming x getestet, die Temps lagen rund 20grad über normalmontage.


habe Luftkühlung und werde die Karte klassisch einbauen, muss ja nicht sein, Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## TausendWatt (20. September 2021)

NuvNuv schrieb:


> Mal eine Zwischenfrage: spricht was gegen den vertikalen Einbau einer 6900XT?





drstoecker schrieb:


> Mit Wasserkühlung gibts keine Probleme. Mit Luftkühler und direkt an der Glaswand dran rate ich dir aber davon ab. Hatte es vor kurzem mit ner 1080 Gaming x getestet, die Temps lagen rund 20grad über normalmontage.


Weiss nicht wie das mit AMD Karten ist, aber mir fällt nix ein, dass aus technischer Sicht anders sein soll. Meine 3080 steht senkrecht an der Wand mit 4-5cm platz und hat normale Temps... Hatte schon einige Karten in diesem Rig und keine hat annähernd Probleme gemacht. Vertikal direkt an der Scheibe ist nicht gut, sind aber 4-5 cm mindesten Platz dazwischen läuft es auch problemlos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2021)

TausendWatt schrieb:


> Weiss nicht wie das mit AMD Karten ist, aber mir fällt nix ein, dass aus technischer Sicht anders sein soll. Meine 3080 steht senkrecht an der Wand mit 4-5cm platz und hat normale Temps... Hatte schon einige Karten in diesem Rig und keine hat annähernd Probleme gemacht. Vertikal direkt an der Scheibe ist nicht gut, sind aber 4-5 cm mindesten Platz dazwischen läuft es auch problemlos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt durchaus Karten wo dann die Heatpipes nicht mehr korrekt funktionieren, dass ist dann durchaus ein Problem.


----------



## TausendWatt (20. September 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Karten wo dann die Heatpipes nicht mehr korrekt funktionieren, dass ist dann durchaus ein Problem.


Kenne das bisher nur aus sehr wenigen berichten. Auffällig war da glaub nur die Inno3d  ichill... MSI, Asus und Gigabyte hatte ich alles schon da und lief problemlos. Aber ja stimmt ausgeschlossen ist es nicht.


----------



## LordEliteX (20. September 2021)

Hat hier noch jemand das Problem das der Vram nicht runtertaktet mit dem 21.9.1 Treiber?


----------



## Dudelll (20. September 2021)

Ja hab ich auch.

Zweiten Bildschirm von 60hz auf 50hz löst das Problem als workaround bei mir.

Bin aber wieder zurück auf 21.7.2 weil der neue bei mir noch paar andere Probleme gemacht hat.


----------



## Trash123 (20. September 2021)

Mit dem neuen Treiber habe ich auch ein Problem, werde bei BF5 nach paar Minuten unvermittelt ohne Fehlermeldung auf den Desktop geworfen.


----------



## RX480 (21. September 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Zweiten Bildschirm von 60hz auf 50hz löst das Problem als workaround bei mir.


Bei mir@1080p am 4k-60Hz-Moni machts echt nen Unterschied ob 60Hz oder die genaueren 59,xxHz verwendet werden.
(sehe ich dann auch an der Link-Geschwindigkeit vom DP)


----------



## LordEliteX (21. September 2021)

Ich betreibe einen WQHD Monitor mit 144Hz und einen FHD Monitor mit 144Hz @100Hz normal. 
Und mit jeder Treiberversion hat der damit im Idle runtergetaktet. Aber selbst wenn ich nur den WQHD Monitor betreibe @60Hz dann Taktet der Speicher fröhlich bei 2028Mhz. 

Ich Downgrade wieder auf 21.7.2. Hab nur das Update gemacht weil ich die Beta von Cod probieren wollte. Ist wieder ein typisches Cod Game was mir eh nicht gefällt


----------



## RX480 (21. September 2021)

Hattest Du eigentlich das FSR in der Datei aktivieren können?


----------



## LordEliteX (21. September 2021)

Hab ich tatsächlich nicht probiert gehabt


----------



## Downsampler (21. September 2021)

Das ist mir speziell dieses Jahr aufgefallen am AMD Treiber, daß die WHQL Treiber immer irgendwelche Bugs drin hatten, die dann eine oder zwei Versionen danach mit optionalen Treibern gefixt waren. WHQL Treiber sind dieses Jahr ganz schlecht.


----------



## Dudelll (21. September 2021)

21.9.1 ist doch auch kein whql oder ?

Mit dem 21.9.2 der heute online kam taktet bei mir der Vram übrigens wieder runter wie er es soll.

Mal schauen ob die anderen Probleme auch behoben sind, war tatsächlich mal eine schnelle Fehlerbehebung^^


----------



## chill_eule (21. September 2021)

> Fixed Issues​





> Some users may receive a compatibility error message when they attempt to load a previously saved tuning profile.



Ja, hab ich auch schon privat gefixt @AMD, danke!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. September 2021)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> Seit dem letzten Treiberupdate. Schau mal hier: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/amd-radeon-bignavi-rdna2-laberthread.577672/post-10849798


 Also so sieht es nun bei mir aus....


----------



## LordEliteX (22. September 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> 21.9.1 ist doch auch kein whql oder ?
> 
> Mit dem 21.9.2 der heute online kam taktet bei mir der Vram übrigens wieder runter wie er es soll.
> 
> Mal schauen ob die anderen Probleme auch behoben sind, war tatsächlich mal eine schnelle Fehlerbehebung^^


Bei mir taktet der leider immer noch fröhlich hoch. Erst wenn ich den 1080p Monitor auf 50Hz stelle taktet der runter. Macht sehr viel Sinn bei nem 144Hz Monitor


----------



## Dudelll (22. September 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Bei mir taktet der leider immer noch fröhlich hoch. Erst wenn ich den 1080p Monitor auf 50Hz stelle taktet der runter. Macht sehr viel Sinn bei nem 144Hz Monitor


Echt seltsam. Hab bei mir clean install mit 21.7.2 gemacht und dann anschließend 21.9.2 nur drüber gebügelt. Evtl. macht das einen Unterschied (warum auch immer). Das hatte ich mit 21.9.1 auch probiert, aber da hat es keinen Unterschied gemacht.


----------



## LordEliteX (22. September 2021)

Hatte auch von 21.7.2 auf 21.9.2 geupdatet.
Könnte nochmal versuchen einen clean install zu machen. Aber da selbst das Downgraden ohne Probleme klappt, glaub ich nicht das es was ändert. Aber vielleicht werde ich ja überrascht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. September 2021)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Also so sieht es nun bei mir aus....


so meine ich


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. September 2021)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so meine ich


Habt ihr Alle den jetzt das Problem das der Wattmann beim Neustart eure Profile nicht lädt?


----------



## LordEliteX (23. September 2021)

Bei mir lädt der ganz normal das Profil. Sowohl mit dem 21.9.1 und 21.9.2.
Bin aber wieder auf 21.7.2 gegangen da der Vram nicht mehr runter taktet.


----------



## IguanaGaming (23. September 2021)

Werde wohl erstmal beim 21.8.2 bleiben solang Performance mäßig bei irgend einem favorisierten Titel nicht diese um einiges besser ist. Mal schauen wie es mit BF2042 im November aussieht.


----------



## chill_eule (23. September 2021)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Habt ihr Alle den jetzt das Problem das der Wattmann beim Neustart eure Profile nicht lädt?


Nö.
Für die Version 21.9.1 hatte ich ja meine Profile manuell angepasst.
Jetzt mit der 21.9.2 gibts da keinen Unterschied zu vorher.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. September 2021)

das ja merkwürdig. Woran könnte es denn liegen? 
Oder gibt es ein Button im Wattman , das er das ausgewählte Profil immer beim Start lädt?!


----------



## LordEliteX (23. September 2021)

Normal einmal laden und dann beim nächsten mal macht der das alleine.
Musste aber den Treiber komplett entfernen weil kein Programm oder Game den erkannt hat -.-


----------



## chill_eule (23. September 2021)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Oder gibt es ein Button im Wattman , das er das ausgewählte Profil immer beim Start lädt?!


Das ausgewählte Profil (bzw. die zuletzt getätigten Settings) wird (werden) eigentlich immer beim Start automatisch geladen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das ausgewählte Profil (bzw. die zuletzt getätigten Settings) wird (werden) eigentlich immer beim Start automatisch geladen.


tut es leider nicht.....mmmhhh jemand noch eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## chill_eule (23. September 2021)

Der hier hat mir früher™ immer in die Suppe gespuckt 

Der Schnellstart von Windows 10 - soft-management blog


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Der hier hat mir früher™ immer in die Suppe gespuckt
> 
> Der Schnellstart von Windows 10 - soft-management blog


Ich habe ja nie was verändert 🙈


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2021)

16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6900 XT Liquid Cooled Wasser PCIe 4.0 x16 (Bulk) - RX 6900 XT
					

Radeon RX Serie von PowerColor | 16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6900 XT Liquid Cooled Wasser PCIe 4.0 x16 (Bulk) :: Lagernd :: über 40 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Dudelll (29. September 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6900 XT Liquid Cooled Wasser PCIe 4.0 x16 (Bulk) - RX 6900 XT
> 
> 
> Radeon RX Serie von PowerColor | 16GB PowerColor Radeon RX 6900 XT Liquid Cooled Wasser PCIe 4.0 x16 (Bulk) :: Lagernd :: über 40 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen
> ...


Die xfx ist tatsächlich auch schon raus Xfx.

Find ja beide Karten interessant, aber nur Just for fun ist mir der Aufpreis zu der ref dann doch bissl zu happig ^^


----------



## RX480 (29. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwF0Gn8MqKM:171

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe mir spassenshalber mal die neue UE5-Demo auf Steam runtergeladen.








						The Market of Light on Steam
					

A short game and tech demo created with Unreal Engine 5. The player is a small firefly that collects orbs of light scattered around the market. Experience a meticulously rendered world from a micro view point!




					store.steampowered.com
				



(meine kleine nonXT+CPU hat in 1080p schon gut zu tun, ... die Settings der Demo sind fix)

einfach mal am Anfang um 180° gedreht, um nen Blick auf die Bäume zu haben
--> grandioser Boosttakt_ (Bild vom Handy auf 4k zurechtgeschnitten)
(die Watts springen leider momentan durch die ASIC-Anzeige im Overlay lustig hoch und runter_im Bild gerade low)_


----------



## TheOpenfield (29. September 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> grandioser Boosttakt_ (Bild vom Handy auf 4k zurechtgeschnitten)_


kann da nichts erkennen ^^ Die Musik ist ja mal ein Ohrwurm


----------



## RX480 (29. September 2021)

Oben Rechts, ...Boost auf 2550MHz_ (bei eingestellten 2578MHz@957mV im WM)
(ist für ne kleine nonXT schon geil)_


----------



## TheOpenfield (29. September 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> meine kleine nonXT+CPU hat in 1080p schon gut zu tun


Dein Screen ist doch nie und nimmer FHD, wenn die ~32 FPS im oberen Eck stimmen. Was mir nur aufgefallen ist bei dem "Benchmark" - die Belastung für die GPU ist in FHD wirklich gering (siehe Boost/Auslastung auch auf meiner NV mit dem kleinen Ryzen).


Spoiler: 2080 Ti 



Hier mal die olle 2080 Ti in FHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und 4K



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die 6900 XT aus deinem Video ist wohl zwischen 20% und 30% flotter in UHD, als meine 2080 Ti. Nutzt das Programm RT?
EDIT: Oder sind das 52? Warum kein stink normaler Screenshot? Die Demo scheint gesynct zu sein (oder FPS Limit). Komme nicht über die 60 FPS, daher auch die geringere GPU Auslastung im FHD Screen.


----------



## RX480 (29. September 2021)

Ich habs mit dem Handy geknipst.(das macht automatisch viel mehr Pixel als FHD)
Die 32fps kommen evtl. durchs Drehen, wenn die Demo noch nachlädt.

Ansonsten hatte ich auf dem Desktop FHD eingestellt und gehe mal davon aus, das damit inGame auch nur FHD war.

btw.








						World War Z Aftermath - AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution Tested | Introduction - AMD's Resolution Upscaling Technology arrives in World War Z | Software
					

Introduction - AMD's Resolution Upscaling Technology arrives in World War Z




					www.overclock3d.net
				



Werde mir selbst net extra so ein komisches AddOn kaufen.

Hat Jemand mal getestet, ob auch das Original WWZ jetzt FSR kann?
(wäre ja nice to have per Patch)


----------



## BlackBestie (30. September 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hat Jemand mal getestet, ob auch das Original WWZ jetzt FSR kann?
> (wäre ja nice to have per Patch


@RX480  Ja - ich habe das Spiel komplett ohne DLC´s also nur das Grundspiel und ich kann FSR einstellen (mehrere Presets)


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2021)

Danke!

_Werde ich heute mal probieren. ("kostenlos" im Gamepass)
edit: Jo, funzt!_

btw.
MarvelsAvenger ist inzwischen auch im Gamepass enthalten. 
...also Es geht voran mit FSR-Unterstützung= nice.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. Oktober 2021)

21.10.1 ist da.



			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-10-1


----------



## chill_eule (5. Oktober 2021)

"Der frühe Nerd fängt den Treiber"


PS:


> Fixed Issues​





> Some users may experience high idle memory clock speed values when two or more monitors are connected to their system.



Sollte es tatsächlich endlich geschehen?


----------



## Downsampler (5. Oktober 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> "Der frühe Nerd fängt den Treiber"
> 
> 
> PS:
> ...


Öhm, Nein! Noch nicht. 

Known Issues


Radeon performance metrics and logging features may intermittently report extremely high and incorrect memory clock values.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Oktober 2021)

Bin aktuell noch zu faul, das HDMI-Kabel zum TV wieder zu verlegen, sonst würde ich das mit dem RAM-Takt bei meiner Karte mal testen


----------



## Downsampler (5. Oktober 2021)

AMD hat wohl herausgefunden, das es nicht unbedingt am zweiten Bildschirm liegt. xD


----------



## DARPA (5. Oktober 2021)

> Some users may experience high idle memory clock speed values when two or more monitors are connected to their system.





> Radeon performance metrics and logging features may intermittently report extremely high and incorrect memory clock values.


Das sind 2 paar Schuhe und hat nix miteinander zu tun 


Lt. Releases Notes ist auch der Bug mit der angezeigten Asic Power behoben. Wäre schön, denn das hat irgendwie genervt.


----------



## BlackBestie (5. Oktober 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Lt. Releases Notes ist auch der Bug mit der angezeigten Asic Power behoben. Wäre schön, denn das hat irgendwie genervt.


Oh ja...hoffentlich. Hatte letztens einen Schreck bekommen als Afterburner mir sagen wollte: 460Watt Asic Power


----------



## Haui92 (6. Oktober 2021)

Hi zusammen,

ich überlege mir die RX 6700 XT von Powercolor Red Devil https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...T-Red-Devil-12GB-GDDR6-HDMI-3xDP_1402329.html zu holen.

Ich kann meine jetzige Vega 64 für einen guten Preis verkaufen.
Bevor ich die aber kaufe wollte ich fragen ob es irgendwelche Probleme mit der Karte gibt oder anderweitig irgendetwas was man wissen sollte.

Danke.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2021)

Haui92 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege mir die RX 6700 XT von Powercolor Red Devil https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...T-Red-Devil-12GB-GDDR6-HDMI-3xDP_1402329.html zu holen.
> 
> ...


Kannst du bedenkenlos zuschlagen ist ein sehr gutes Modell.


----------



## DARPA (6. Oktober 2021)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Oh ja...hoffentlich. Hatte letztens einen Schreck bekommen als Afterburner mir sagen wollte: 460Watt Asic Power


Hab gestern den neuen Treiber getestet und die Werte sind jetzt wieder plausibel und springen nicht mehr hin und her.


----------



## RX480 (7. Oktober 2021)

Lässt sich beim 21.10.1 eigentlich mit dem zusätzlichen Reg-Eintrag das *HAGS* in W10 aktivieren?

btw.
In FC6 scheint FSR für 4k gut zu funzen. PCGH_ soll sich mal bitte ne 6800nonXT zulegen. (und ne 3070)_
und
BF2042 beta läuft auch relativ normal bis WQHD. _(in 4k brauchts wohl etwas mehr Watt oder UVen bei der 6900)_


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Lässt sich beim 21.10.1 eigentlich mit dem zusätzlichen Reg-Eintrag das *HAGS* in W10 aktivieren?
> 
> btw.
> In FC6 scheint FSR für 4k gut zu funzen. PCGH_ soll sich mal bitte ne 6800nonXT zulegen. (und ne 3070)_
> ...


Ohh BF sieht interessant aus


----------



## blautemple (7. Oktober 2021)

Auf die BF Werte würde ich genau gar nichts geben. Die Beta läuft generell wie ein Sack Nüsse.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Oktober 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Auf die BF Werte würde ich genau gar nichts geben. Die Beta läuft generell wie ein Sack Nüsse.


Wie ein Sack Nüsse ist etwas übertrieben. Bei mir läuft die gut. Diese Beta Version ist nur schon etwas älter(aus dem Januar) und in der aktuelle Release Version sind schon einige Sachen gefixt. Denke da dürfte es nächsten Monat zum Start schon runder laufen.


----------



## bath92 (11. Oktober 2021)

Welche Wärmeleitpaste nutzt ihr den für eure wassergekühlten Navi-GPUs?

Meine RX 6800XT TUF bekommt demnächst einen Alphacool Eisblock Aurora verpasst. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin liegen dem Kühlblock 3,5g Alphacool Subzero bei. Laut @RedF (glaub nur bei Igor aktiv) handelt es sich dabei eigentlich um nichts anders als die Arctic MX-4. Weiter in der Verlosung wäre noch die Cooler Master MasterGel Maker und die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Oktober 2021)

Bloß keine Kryonaut. Zwischen der Subzero und der MasterGel Maler kannst du eine Münze werfen, die taugen beide was für dieses Szenario.

Und ich bezweifle stark, dass die Subzero eine umgelabelte MX-4 ist, die haben völlig unterschiedliche Konsistenzen.


----------



## ApolloX30 (11. Oktober 2021)

Warum keine Kryonaut?

Also ich hab aktuell auf dem Eiswolf sowie dem Eisbär die Kryonaut drauf. Allerdings sollte man die vorm Verstreichen etwas aufwärmen, kalt ist die recht hart. Alternativ hätte ich die recht flüssige MX5 überlegt und dann doch nicht gemacht. Hab bissl gelesen und irgendwo bei Igor gelesen, dass er die MX5 und die Kryonaut recht ähnlich einordnet. 
Wenn da klar was dagegen spricht, würds mich interessieren.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich nutze die sonst auch gerne, aber die läuft dir weg auf dem Die von RDNA2.
Diverse User haben diese leidvolle Erfahrung schon machen müssen, inklusive Igor:



> Nimmt man z.B. dünnflüssige Flutschinaut, dann ist der Verteilung beim Festschrauben zwar perfekt, diese Paste neigt aber zum “weglaufen”, wenn der Druck nicht an allen Stellen gleichmäßig hoch ist. Da auch hier am Chip leichte Wölbungen auftreten und der Heatsink zudem nicht wirklich plan ist, fällt der Anpressdruck zu den Rändern hin leicht ab. Die Paste wird also “wandern” und vor allem an den Rändern nach dem Burn-In sehr schnell an Performance einbüßen. Das musste ich beim ersten Selbstversuch leider auch bei mir schmerzlich feststellen.


Quelle: https://www.igorslab.de/der-hotspot-der-radeon-rx-6800-x-waermleitpasten-tausch-und-richtige-montagereihenfolge/


----------



## ApolloX30 (11. Oktober 2021)

Oh, danke. Also die harte Kryonaut flutscht weg, was ist dann mit der noch flutschigeren MX5?
Naja, schaun wir mal, in der Community haben viele mit Wasserblock die Kryonaut drauf, das müsst ja irgendwann mal wer am Hotspot bemerken.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Oktober 2021)

Berichte dann mal weiter, wie es läuft bei dir.


----------



## Elistaer (12. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen, Ich weiß hier nicht ganz der richtige  Thread hätte da ein neuen Rechenknecht den ich mir leisten möchte und bin gerade beim gesamten System sicher nur nicht ganz ob alles so paast. gesetzt sind mehr oder weniger Mainboard, GPU, CPU und Ram. 


Spoiler: Neuer Rechenknecht



Neu Will haben brauch ich aber nicht


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. Oktober 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Oh, danke. Also die harte Kryonaut flutscht weg, was ist dann mit der noch flutschigeren MX5?
> Naja, schaun wir mal, in der Community haben viele mit Wasserblock die Kryonaut drauf, das müsst ja irgendwann mal wer am Hotspot bemerken.


Die Kryonaut, die jetzt so bretthart ist, ist nicht die Kryonaut, die wir seinerzeit getestet und gemocht haben. Deshalb schreibe ich z.B. dann, wenn ich die Kryonaut doch mal nehme, mittleweile auch die Jahreszahl drauf. Die Paste aus 2021 ist echt nicht mehr das, was wir noch 2017 oder 2018 empfohlen haben. Sie ist soger deutlich schlechter. Leider. Die heutige MX5 ist in etwa so, wie früher die Kryonaut mal war. Einschließlich der Fäden, die man damit ziehen konnte.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Oktober 2021)

neuer treiber
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-10-2


----------



## bath92 (12. Oktober 2021)

FormatC schrieb:


> Die Kryonaut, die jetzt so bretthart ist, ist nicht die Kryonaut, die wir seinerzeit getestet und gemocht haben. Deshalb schreibe ich z.B. dann, wenn ich die Kryonaut doch mal nehme, mittleweile auch die Jahreszahl drauf. Die Paste aus 2021 ist echt nicht mehr das, was wir noch 2017 oder 2018 empfohlen haben. Sie ist soger deutlich schlechter. Leider. Die heutige MX5 ist in etwa so, wie früher die Kryonaut mal war. Einschließlich der Fäden, die man damit ziehen konnte.



@FormatC was würdest du aktuell für einen Wakü-Umbau bei BigNavi empfehlen? MX5, SubZero oder doch die Marker? Die Marker habe ich z.B. aktuell beim 5800X im Einsatz. Ist vom Handling her nicht ganz einfach, aber mit etwas Übung auch zu meistern.

Welche Auftragungsmethode eignet sich bei BigNavi am ehesten? Habe über das letzte Jahr in deinen Artikeln quasi alle Varianten gesehen und bin jetzt etwas unschlüssig. Variante 1 (verstreichen) kam beim Referenz-Design als Ersatz für das Graphit-Pad zum Einsatz. Variante 2 hingegen beim Test des Alphacool Eisblock Aurora.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (13. Oktober 2021)

Wenn die Konsistenz der Paste stimmt, dann das Würstchen. Geht schnell und passt perfekt. Auch Big Navi ist gewölbt, deshalb scheidet alles Flutschige eigentlich aus. SubZero oder GC Extreme (aber nur die alte Paste in der gelbgrünen Tube, bloß nicht die neue!).


----------



## Xaphyr (13. Oktober 2021)

Also gelbgrüner Tiegel fällt auch weg?


----------



## ApolloX30 (13. Oktober 2021)

Mann, danke Igor für deine Einblicke hier.
Sowas versteh ich nicht, dass gute Produkte so verschlechtert werden. Uns OCer ist doch wurst, was die Tube kostet, aber wir wollen ein topp Produkt. 

Naja, wenn ich irgendwann mal Lust hab, fass ich die Karte mal wieder an und wechsel die Paste. Dringenden Bedarf seh ich jetzt nicht, aber nächstes Jahr mal, wenn mir langweilig ist, dann tausch ich mal.


----------



## sifusanders (14. Oktober 2021)

FormatC schrieb:


> Wenn die Konsistenz der Paste stimmt, dann das Würstchen. Geht schnell und passt perfekt. Auch Big Navi ist gewölbt, deshalb scheidet alles Flutschige eigentlich aus. SubZero oder GC Extreme (aber nur die alte Paste in der gelbgrünen Tube, bloß nicht die neue!).


ich kann berichten, dass die Subzero auf jeden Fall sehr schnell austrocket. hab seit Feb drauf gehabt und die Temps wurden immer schlechter. Jetzt wieder noctua drauf und mehr als 12 Kelvin verbessert.
Wenn man regelmäßig erneuert, ist die subzero sicherlich gut, wenn man allerdings nicht alle 3 Monate Wasser ablasen will ...


----------



## hellm (14. Oktober 2021)

Permafrost 2 hab ich auf einer 2080Ti, macht seinen Job ganz gut. Die Verpackung und auch der Inhalt erinnert sehr stark und verdächtig an Kryonaut. Die bestellen wohl bei der gleichen Firma, aber die Zusammensetzung wird ein wenig anders sein. Wie flutschi die ist wage ich gerade nicht zu bewerten, ich kann mich nicht genau erinnern. Ist aber definitiv nix unviskoses, und hält ganz gut zwischen Heatspreader und Wasserkühler der CPU, die Temperaturen sind wie am ersten Tag. Dasselbe gilt für die GPU und den Full-Block Wasserkühler. Nur die Pads sind kacke, wie ich nun weiß..


----------



## Gast1666645802 (15. Oktober 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> ich kann berichten, dass die Subzero auf jeden Fall sehr schnell austrocket. hab seit Feb drauf gehabt und die Temps wurden immer schlechter. Jetzt wieder noctua drauf und mehr als 12 Kelvin verbessert.
> Wenn man regelmäßig erneuert, ist die subzero sicherlich gut, wenn man allerdings nicht alle 3 Monate Wasser ablasen will ...


Alphacool hat demnächst eine neue Paste, die ist noch deutlich besser, weil langzeitstabil. Ich hab das gleiche Zeug hier als OEM-Tube und mag es nicht mehr missen. Natürlich muss es das erst mal in den Handel schaffen, denn ich bin bei sowas ja kein Maßstab. Aber ich habs für passend befunden und wenn mal wer zuhört und mitzieht, dann freue ich mich durchaus auch. Ich habe damit auch die A6000 bepflastert und es trocknet seit ca. 5 Monaten nix aus


----------



## Noel1987 (15. Oktober 2021)

Zu hoffen wäre es 
Habe die cooler master Maker auf meiner rtx und auch dort sind ein paar Monate später 8 Grad schlechtere Temperaturen spürbar trotz Erweiterung der Wasserkühlung und niedrigerer Wassertemperatur


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Oktober 2021)

Sorry, wenn ich mal mit nem anderen Thema so reinplatze:

Ist der Drop im AMD -Shop noch Donnerstags?? Ein Kumpel braucht ne GPU....


----------



## ApolloX30 (15. Oktober 2021)

Ja, das Spektakel, formerly known as drop, ereignet sich meist noch am Donnerstag ca 15:55. Mein Beileid.


----------



## sifusanders (15. Oktober 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich mal mit nem anderen Thema so reinplatze:
> 
> Ist der Drop im AMD -Shop noch Donnerstags?? Ein Kumpel braucht ne GPU....


Bertl ist immer spät dran


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Oktober 2021)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Bertl ist immer spät dran



Bertl? Wer ist "Bertl"??.... veräppelt ihr mich hier???


----------



## sifusanders (16. Oktober 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Bertl? Wer ist "Bertl"??.... veräppelt ihr mich hier???


zugegeben, hab ich Dich verwechselt. mea culpa!


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2021)

Hätte gar nicht gedacht dass sich die Radeons derart gut zum minen eignen, hab mal testweise meine 6800XT dafür missbraucht. Bei 150Watt kommen immerhin gute 70Mhs bei rum.

Kein Wunder dass vor allem die 6800er derzeit derart viel kostet.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (19. Oktober 2021)

Zur Wärmeleitpaste hab ich auch noch ein paar Fragen (die ich hier glaube ich schon gestellte habe). 

1. Bringt es was für GPU und Hotspot bei der Referenz das Graphitpad gegen Paste und die Pads gegen Alphacool Eisschicht Pads (11W/mK ) zu tauschen? Und wie dick müssen die Pads sein? Ich hab noch 0,5mm und 1mm. 

2. Erlischt dann bei meiner Gigabyte  6900XT die Garantie/Gewährleistung?



Gurdi schrieb:


> Hätte gar nicht gedacht dass sich die Radeons derart gut zum minen eignen, hab mal testweise meine 6800XT dafür missbraucht. Bei 150Watt kommen immerhin gute 70Mhs bei rum.
> 
> Kein Wunder dass vor allem die 6800er derzeit derart viel kostet.


Und was heißen 70Mhs in €?


----------



## bath92 (19. Oktober 2021)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Zur Wärmeleitpaste hab ich auch noch ein paar Fragen (die ich hier glaube ich schon gestellte habe).
> 
> 1. Bringt es was für GPU und Hotspot bei der Referenz das Graphitpad gegen Paste und die Pads gegen Alphacool Eisschicht Pads (11W/mK ) zu tauschen? Und wie dick müssen die Pads sein? Ich hab noch 0,5mm und 1mm.
> 
> 2. Erlischt dann bei meiner Gigabyte  6900XT die Garantie/Gewährleistung?



Hier gibt es ein paar Antworten:
Der Hotspot der Radeon RX 6800 (XT), Hürden beim Wärmleitpasten-Tausch und die richtige Montagereihenfolge


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2021)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Zur Wärmeleitpaste hab ich auch noch ein paar Fragen (die ich hier glaube ich schon gestellte habe).
> 
> 1. Bringt es was für GPU und Hotspot bei der Referenz das Graphitpad gegen Paste und die Pads gegen Alphacool Eisschicht Pads (11W/mK ) zu tauschen? Und wie dick müssen die Pads sein? Ich hab noch 0,5mm und 1mm.
> 
> ...


1. Ja bringt immer etwas.
2.Ja die Graantie erlischt.
3. Etwa 120€ im Monat.


----------



## RX480 (21. Oktober 2021)

Bei der Ref. macht das Original-AMD-Pad bereits nen sehr guten Job.(vermutlich auch gut langlebig)
Wer net gerade mit h2o auf 400W+ gehen will, braucht eigentlich net pasten.
(dann wäre eh LM angesagt, weil wg. der Wäremeübertragungsfläche ne Paste net reicht)

Die Ref@air ist eh durch den Kühler+Lüfter limitiert. Würde nach den UV-Tests von Duvar sagen,
"Weniger ist Mehr"
sprich mal von 300W gesamt auf 270W runtergehen und die Settings im MPT ordentlich optimieren
_(statt 255W asic reichen auch 230W aus, ohne großen Leistungsverlust, man spart dadurch evtl. schon 5W zusätzlich beim Lüfter+Spawas etc.; Vram+SOC-Spannungen net vergessen)_


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Oktober 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich mal mit nem anderen Thema so reinplatze:
> 
> Ist der Drop im AMD -Shop noch Donnerstags?? Ein Kumpel braucht ne GPU....


Ich Versuche schon seit ein gutes Jahr mir eine RX 6800xt Ref zukaufen... eigentlich eine Midnight black Edition... leider ohne Erfolg 😔... Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps für mich wie ich eine ergattern kann ...meine RX 5700xt ist mir zu Lahm 😥 Dachte im Warteraum beim Drop im AMD Shop habe ich immer noch keine ergattert


----------



## ApolloX30 (22. Oktober 2021)

Tu die selber nen Gefallen und Kauf dir eine bei eka lokal schau sie dir an, ggf lass sie dir vorführen.

Oder treib dich selber in den Wahnsinn mit dem Drops.


----------



## bath92 (23. Oktober 2021)

Wakü-Umbau geglückt. Die Temperaturen sind bis jetzt aller erste Sahne. 

Hab jetzt übrigens die Noctua NT-H2 WLP (CPU --> Punktmethode & GPU --> Wurstmethode) verwendet. Lässt sich super verarbeiten und soll laut diversen Aussagen in den verschiedenen Foren sehr langzeitstabil sein.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> Wakü-Umbau geglückt. Die Temperaturen sind bis jetzt aller erste Sahne.
> 
> Hab jetzt übrigens die Noctua NT-H2 WLP (CPU --> Punktmethode & GPU --> Wurstmethode) verwendet. Lässt sich super verarbeiten und soll laut diversen Aussagen in den verschiedenen Foren sehr langzeitstabil sein.


Wow TJ Max 49 Grad ist schon ne Ansage.


----------



## bath92 (24. Oktober 2021)

@Gurdi war aber nur ein schneller Run um die GPU nach dem Umbau auf Funktionalität zu prüfen. 

Pumpe komplett runtergeregelt, Lüfter am MO-RA (420) aus. Wasser dürfte bei ca. 20 °C gelegen haben.

Werde die Tage bestimmt noch mal ein paar weitere Werte liefern, dann auch mit höherer ASIC-Power. Was aber schon mal auffällt, durch die niedrigen Temperaturen sinkt die Leistungsaufnahme - bei identischen Settings - um 12W.
Vermutlich hängt das mit den reduzierten Leckströmen zusammen.


----------



## arthur95 (24. Oktober 2021)

Guten Abend liebe Leute! 

Ich verwende für meine 69er die Noctua NT-H2  seit März und hab bis jetzt sehr gute Erfahrung damit gemacht! Temperaturen haben sich nicht bis kaum verändert.
( EK-Quantum Vector AMD Radeon Edition) 

Zwecks Drop. der ist jeden Donnerstag gegen 16:00 und man braucht nun noch mehr Glück bzw. einen Bot der die Warteschlange umgeht. Dafür ist wenn man durch die Warteschlange ist der Kaufprozess ein wenig besser, da man nicht andauernd einen 503 Fehler hat.
Hab damit schon 2x eine 6700XT gekauft, die bekommt man neben der 69er am besten! 6800er sind schwierig zu
 bekommen!

@sifusanders  Bert sagt mir was?!


----------



## ApolloX30 (25. Oktober 2021)

Oh, hier scheint sich die Kunde noch nicht verbreitet zu haben, dass für Navi 21 die Voltlimits per MPT gefallen sind.

Sylwester hat's nachts entdeckt und im Luxx ist der Aufruhr grad immens - jeder haut grad die mega Scores raus. Sucht nach seinen letzten Posts, ich kann's grad am Handy aus Mexiko nicht von einem gesicherten Browser in der nächsten Kopieren.

Vor allem bei der 69XT geht's jetzt Richtung 27k Graphics Score, bei der 68XT hat Sylwester die 24k eröffnet.


----------



## hRy1337 (25. Oktober 2021)

Das ist zur Zeit ganz großes Kino was dort läuft. Hab das mal für dich übernommen @ApolloX30 . Konnte eh nicht mehr schlafen 

Erklärung wie die Sperre von >1,175V zu umgehen ist

Top10 3DMark TimeSpy 6900 XT
Top10 3DMark TimeSpy 6800 XT
Bei den 6800ern muss @IXI_HADES_IXI jetzt noch nachlegen


----------



## ApolloX30 (25. Oktober 2021)

Ja, das ist ne crazy Entdeckung, bin nur grad 9.076 km von meinem PC entfernt, sonst würd ich wohl grad draußen an Balkon damit sitzen und versuchen mich auf Platz 2 zu benchen.

Naja, das ist ein Ereignis als wäre grad ein neuer Performance Treiber gekommen, nur dass es diesmal nicht global ausgerollt wurde, sondern über Nacht von einem echt OC-verrückten Luxxer entdeckt wurde.

Yoa, let's have some fun.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2021)

Wird mir leider nicht wirklich viel bringen auf der 6800XT, die l#uft bereits mit maximalem Takt überall...


----------



## arthur95 (25. Oktober 2021)

Hat wer eine 6700XT Referenz und kann mir seine Stock Temperatur-Werte sagen!
Danke euch!
Vor allem die GDDR6 Temp. gibt mir zu denken? 

10min Furmark, Micro-ATX Gehäuse, mäßige Belüftung

GPU: 85C
JT: 96C
Memory Junction 92C


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Hat wer eine 6700XT Referenz und kann mir seine Stock Temperatur-Werte sagen!
> Danke euch!
> Vor allem die GDDR6 Temp. gibt mir zu denken?
> 
> ...


Das klingt aber schlüssig im Vergleich zur TJ.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Oktober 2021)

Wieder was neues zum Testen 



			https://www.amd.com/de/support/graphics/amd-radeon-6000-series/amd-radeon-6900-series/amd-radeon-rx-6900-xt


----------



## Xaphyr (26. Oktober 2021)

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-10-3


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab mal mein Glück versucht und mit dem MPT die Spannung erhöht aber ich hab wohl einen echten Chip Krüppel erwischt. Selbst mit 1.1V bekomm ich 2500Mhz nicht stabil zum laufen. 

Bleibe dann lieber bei 2350Mhz und 988mV.


----------



## drstoecker (30. Oktober 2021)

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-10-4

Treiber der 4te für diesen Monat!


----------



## DaHell63 (30. Oktober 2021)

Mal ein paar WIN 11 TS Ergebnisse.

*Grafkscore*
Stock:
16875








						I scored 15 989 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i9-7920X Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6800 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Wattman:
18592








						I scored 17 263 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i9-7920X Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6800 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com
				




MPT:
19512








						I scored 18 399 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i9-7920X Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6800 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Für ne luftgekühlte RX 6800 gar nicht so übel .


----------



## SpinningFlop (30. Oktober 2021)

Was heißt eigentlich in der Radeon Software "CPU nicht verfügbar". "Falsch konfiguriert" oder "Nicht lieferbar"?


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2021)

Das müsste das Ryzen Master sein.

Ob man Das per Grakatreiberpaneel zum OCen der CPU nutzen will/sollte muss man probieren.
(eher ne Lösung für Out of the Box-Player)


----------



## ApolloX30 (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich nutze das nicht, weil ich es für nicht sinnvoll halte, 1. den Ryzen Master überhaupt zu verwenden und 2. diesen mit dem Wattman zu verquicken.


----------



## Zetta (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich nutze das MPT Tool auf 320 W und bekomme 2690 Mhz bei 1075V bei 36% Lüfterspeed. Der Lüfter ist so angenehm und nur leicht hörbar.  MSI hat wirklich nen sehr guten Kühler verbaut.

Edit: Ich habe meine Asus RTX 3090 mit 500 Euro Gewinn verkauft, da ich nur Probleme mit dem Neo G9 hatte. Freesync 2 Premium Pro läuft problemlos wo hingegen GSYNC nur Probleme machte. Der Monitor ist der Wahnsinn mit der aktuellsten Firmware.


----------



## SpinningFlop (31. Oktober 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das müsste das Ryzen Master sein.
> 
> Ob man Das per Grakatreiberpaneel zum OCen der CPU nutzen will/sollte muss man probieren.
> (eher ne Lösung für Out of the Box-Player)


Ich habe diesen Advisor abgeschaltet. Den Ryzen Master habe ich nicht installiert, aber es gibt wohl auch so eine Möglichkeit zur leichten Übertaktung (Bild). Ich lasse es auf Standard-Einstellung. Ich wollte nur kurz testen, wieviel Leistung es zusätzlich bringen würde, wenn ich es auch CPU-Übertaktung stellen würde, es gab aber ein Warnhinweis. Ich habe es abgebrochen, ich traue mich nicht  Das System muss jetzt lange halten und möchte nichts riskieren. Bin so froh, dass alles stabil läuft und es bisher zu keinem Absturz gekommen ist.


----------



## ApolloX30 (31. Oktober 2021)

Diese Standard- und weitere vorgefertigte Einstellungen taugen nicht viel.
Meist sind sie zu laut, zu wenig Leistung, zuviel Energie verschwendet. Und wenn man's ganz genau nimmt, wird eine gute eingestellte Karte länger leben als mit diesem Presets. Aber früh sterben wird daran auch keine.


----------



## Einbecker41 (2. November 2021)

Zetta schrieb:


> Ich nutze das MPT Tool auf 320 W und bekomme 2690 Mhz bei 1075V bei 36% Lüfterspeed. Der Lüfter ist so angenehm und nur leicht hörbar.  MSI hat wirklich nen sehr guten Kühler verbaut.
> 
> Edit: Ich habe meine Asus RTX 3090 mit 500 Euro Gewinn verkauft, da ich nur Probleme mit dem Neo G9 hatte. Freesync 2 Premium Pro läuft problemlos wo hingegen GSYNC nur Probleme machte. Der Monitor ist der Wahnsinn mit der aktuellsten Firmware.


Ich will mich auch jetzt mit dem MPT befassen, da sich der Adrenalin nach wie vor die Einstellungen nicht merkt und immer vergisst. ( Win 10 Schnellstart ist deaktiviert). Ich habe daher immer noch meine Einstellungen im Afterburner am laufen.  Kurios ist das ich das Powertarget zwar im Ab auf +15% stellen kann aber es nicht aktiviert ist, es muss jedesmal dazu im Treiber aufgezogen werden, damit es geht, genauso wie mit dem Vram 2100 mhz liegen erst an wenn ich es im AB und Treiber aktiviert habe. wird der Rechner neugestartet muss ich es jedesmal wieder von Hand neu im Treiber eingeben. Cleanes System und neu Installation bringen keine Abhilfe. Mich würde interressieren ob ich dort mit dem MPT Abhilfe schaffen kann. Aktueller Adrenalin 21.10.4  Fange gerade an den Guide zum MPT durchzulesen. Habe nach stundenlangen Testen den Swetspot für meine 6800xt Nitro+ gefunden 1095mv für Realen max Takt von 2455mhz gefunden Vram 2100mhz sobald ich den Gpu Takt weiter anhebe schmirt die Karte ab. Ich vermute habe einen zähen Chip erwischt.


----------



## RX480 (2. November 2021)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Cleanes System und neu Installation bringen keine Abhilfe.


bedeutet clean = ohne thirdparty Tool ?

AB bringt die Einstellungen durcheinander und sollte deaktiviert werden.
(maximal für Monitoring zu gebrauchen)

Außerdem kann man mal die eine Datei gmdb.lib löschen, falls man Probleme hat, in den Wattman zu kommen.


----------



## Einbecker41 (2. November 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> bedeutet clean = ohne thirdparty Tool ?
> 
> AB bringt die Einstellungen durcheinander und sollte deaktiviert werden.
> (maximal für Monitoring zu gebrauchen)
> ...


Ja ohne irgendwelche Tools probiert. Problem besteht schon seit langem. Hatte schon oft die Einstellungen im Wattmann gesetzt. Ab nur zum Anzeigen der Werte. Problem bleibt bestehen. Auch ohne AB. Der Wattmann lässt sich immer problemlos öffnen.


----------



## RX480 (2. November 2021)

Ansonsten fällt mir nur ein, das ich prinzipiell nach jedem Treiberwechsel die Settings im Wattman neu eingebe und abspeicher.

Bei Treiber XYZ gabs mal minimale Unterschiede = ne zusätzliche Zeile, wo das
Laden des alten Settings dann net mehr ging.


----------



## SpinningFlop (2. November 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Diese Standard- und weitere vorgefertigte Einstellungen taugen nicht viel.
> Meist sind sie zu laut, zu wenig Leistung, zu viel Energie verschwendet. Und wenn man's ganz genau nimmt, wird eine gute eingestellte Karte länger leben als mit diesem Presets. Aber früh sterben wird daran auch keine.


Aber warum stellen die Hersteller dann die Settings nicht gleich von Anfang "richtig" ein? Aber sagen wir mal, ich lese bei jemanden im Thread, wie er die Werte für die RX6700XT im Wattman eingestellt hat, kann ich die dann auch einfach übernehmen, oder hängt das auch wiederum vom Hersteller der Karte ab? z.B.

"I just got my 6700XT and have it set to 58% max frequency which is about 1500mhz and 887mv with VRAM at 2150mhz. I'm getting 47.7MH/s at 117W so I think that's about the max I can expect from this card"


----------



## RX480 (2. November 2021)

Appollo meinte sicher das RyzenMaster.

btw.
Das CPU+Ram+GPU+Vram vom Hersteller nur auf Nr. sicher eingestellt sind, liegt halt an der Streuung bei der Qualität. (sonst hätte der Hersteller zu viel Ausschuss)
Dadurch gibts aber Spielraum für Tweaker in den Threads, solange man einen etwas besseren Chip erwischt.

Lets have Fun!


----------



## Einbecker41 (2. November 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ansonsten fällt mir nur ein, das ich prinzipiell nach jedem Treiberwechsel die Settings im Wattman neu eingebe und abspeicher.
> 
> Bei Treiber XYZ gabs mal minimale Unterschiede = ne zusätzliche Zeile, wo das
> Laden des alten Settings dann net mehr ging.


Treiber sauber vorher deinstalliert, alles auf null, Problem besteht weiterhin. Habe das ensprechende Profil in den Autostart gesetzt. Pc startet Wattman samt Profil wird geladen Benutzeroberläche zeigt mir Vram 2100mhz Powertarget +15% , öffne ich den 3dmarkTyme spy 4k ruft die Karte das Powertarget nicht ab Vram geht bis2000mhz. Breche ich ab und stelle ich die Werte im Wattman von Hand neu ein und übernehme diese wieder neu, dann funktioniert es AB protokolliert dabei nur. Stelle ich die Werte im Ab ein funktioniert das auch nur wenn der Wattman nach oben beschriebener Methode resettet wurde. Ab komplett aussen vor lassen hilft auch nicht.
 So langsam bin ich überfragt.  oder ich müsste mal schauen ob man das mit dem Mpt in den Griff bekommt.Die Nitro 6800XT ist ja echt ne super Karte aber das mit dem Treiber nervt so langsam.


----------



## chill_eule (2. November 2021)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Habe das ensprechende Profil in den Autostart gesetzt.


Wie das?
Und warum?

Ein Profil in der Radeonsoftware muss nur _aktiv_ sein und es wird bei jedem Systemstart automatisch geladen, bzw. ist _immer _aktiv, sofern der Treiber nicht neuinstalliert/aktualisiert wird oder abstürzt. (Nach einem Absturz wird dann der Standard wiederhergestellt)
Ansonsten muss man da nix machen. 
Jede Änderung wird "on the fly" gespeichert, umgesetzt und auch wieder automatisch geladen nach einem reboot.

Man muss nicht mal unbedingt ein Profil explizit als Datei abspeichern.
Dies ist zwar möglich und auch sinnvoll, aber keinesfalls notwendig, sofern man immer die gleichen Settings nutzt und daran quasi nie was ändert.
(ausgenommen oben genannte Fälle; wo dann ein gespeichertes Profil natürlich nützlich ist, um es schnell wieder zu laden)


----------



## Einbecker41 (3. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie das?
> Und warum?
> 
> Ein Profil in der Radeonsoftware muss nur _aktiv_ sein und es wird bei jedem Systemstart automatisch geladen, bzw. ist _immer _aktiv, sofern der Treiber nicht neuinstalliert/aktualisiert wird oder abstürzt. (Nach einem Absturz wird dann der Standard wiederhergestellt)
> ...


Ist mir ja bewusst habe es erstmal so gemacht weil der Wattman es ja so nicht macht wie Du es beschreibst, was ja logischerweise so sein sollte. Man probiert halt erstmal so einiges aus. Fährt der Rechner hoch sind die eingestellten Werte zwar im Wattman da, aber die Karte nutzt diese nicht. Ich muss jedesmal die Werte von Hand neu eingeben und übernehmen, dann werden die Einstellungen von der Karte auch genutzt. Das muss ich jedesmal nach dem Pc start so machen, ansonsten funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. November 2021)

Und wie hast du das gemacht?  Und hast du mal geschaut, ob die Karte nen Bios Switch Schalter hat und den mal umgeschaltet?


----------



## Einbecker41 (3. November 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Und wie hast du das gemacht?  Und hast du mal geschaut, ob die Karte nen Bios Switch Schalter hat und den mal umgeschaltet?


Schalter ist noch orginal auf 1 hatte ja vorher immer funktioniert, erst seit den letzten Treibern  gibt es diese Probleme ich könnte ja aber mal den Switch auf dem Performance legen, was aber an der eigentlichen Problematik nichts ändern wird, teste ich heute Abend nach der Spätschicht, ansonsten nochmal treiber deinstallieren mit amd cleantool rübergehen und dannn wieder installieren dann habe ich ja so ziemlich alles durch nach meines Wissens.


----------



## drstoecker (3. November 2021)

Neuer Spaß 

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-11-1


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2021)

Alter... AMD hat die Schlagzahl aber ganz schön angezogen die letzten Wochen


----------



## RX480 (3. November 2021)

Das wird an den vielen neuen Games liegen.

FH5 wird evtl. wieder interessant als kleiner Bench für Jedermann.(ab 8.11. im Gamepass)
Und die Intro schau ich mir auch gerne an.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2021)

Für euch mal was zum Schmunzeln:
Meine altehrwürdige RX580, sorry4Offtopic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Die Karte ist auf silent getrimmt, könnte sicherlich noch etwas mehr schaffen, wenn ich sie ließe


----------



## bath92 (4. November 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Neuer Spaß
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-11-1





chill_eule schrieb:


> Alter... AMD hat die Schlagzahl aber ganz schön angezogen die letzten Wochen



Leider auf Kosten der Qualitätskontrolle. 21.10.4 ist richtig übel was Stabilität & Bugs angeht.

Ein Beispiel: Beim Laden/Zurücksetzen von manuellen OC-Profilen will der Treiber bei mir nun immer das CPU-Tuning ausführen, funktioniert aber aufgrund des fehlenden RyzenMasters nicht. Aber der Treiber schafft es trotzdem die PBO-Einstellungen der CPU soweit zu verändern, dass ich anschließend im BIOS die Einstellungen neu laden muss. Ansonsten boostet der 5800X nur auf seinen Stock-Boost von 4850MHz und ignoriert die zusätzlichen +150MHz des PBO.

21.7.2 lief bei mir jetzt über Monate ohne Probleme. Quantität vor Qualität ging noch nie lange gut.


----------



## Einbecker41 (4. November 2021)

bath92 schrieb:


> Leider auf Kosten der Qualitätskontrolle. 21.10.4 ist richtig übel was Stabilität & Bugs angeht.
> 
> Ein Beispiel: Beim Laden/Zurücksetzen von manuellen OC-Profilen will der Treiber bei mir nun immer das CPU-Tuning ausführen, funktioniert aber aufgrund des fehlenden RyzenMasters nicht. Aber der Treiber schafft es trotzdem die PBO-Einstellungen der CPU soweit zu verändern, dass ich anschließend im BIOS die Einstellungen neu laden muss. Ansonsten boostet der 5800X nur auf seinen Stock-Boost von 4850MHz und ignoriert die zusätzlichen +150MHz des PBO.
> 
> 21.7.2 lief bei mir jetzt über Monate ohne Probleme. Quantität vor Qualität ging noch nie lange gut.


Im Grunde ist die Qualität der Treiber gut, was Spieleperformance angeht sogar sehr gut im schnitt, bei vielen wird der Treiber auch funktionieren, die melden sich dann auchl ogischerweise nicht, die Pc vielvalt ist halt sehr gross in sachen OS und Oc Einstellungen. Aber die Letzten beiden Treiber vor allem der jetzige ist bei mir  noch schlechter als der vorletzte was stabilität angeht. Oc einstellungen die ich gerade wieder neu gesetzt habe merkt er sich jetzt sogar im laufendem Betrieb nicht und setzt Sie zurück Das Powertarget und der Vram Takt landen dann wieder auf default. Die Treiber bis mitte dieses Jahres hatten bei mir die wenigsten Probleme verursacht. Ja der  21.11.1 ist sehr zickig bei mir die Benutzeoberfläche schliesst sich auch gerne mal wieder gleich  nach dem öffnen. Werde am Wochenende mal dann Win 11 installieren  und die Treiber neu aufsetzen und hoffen das es dann besser wird.


----------



## ApolloX30 (4. November 2021)

SpinningFlop schrieb:


> Aber warum stellen die Hersteller dann die Settings nicht gleich von Anfang "richtig" ein?


Also nein, ich meine nicht den Ryzen Master, sondern diese Standard, Auto, etc. Presets im Wattman, bzw. was da dem Wattman alternativ vorgeschaltet ist, wenn man den Wattman = die manuellen Einstellungen gleichsetzt. 

Diese Presets sind so, dass es jede Karte schaffen muss. Wir wissen aber, dass jede Karte zu gewissen Teilen individuell ist (Chiplotterie). Würden jetzt die Hersteller "perfekte" Einstellungen im Sinne der Settings der Weltrekordkarten (also an einem ganz hohen Perzentil bzgl. der Chipgüte) als Werks-Default liefern, dann würde sogut wie keine Karte laufen, weil sagen wir, wir nehmen Gurdis (oder seit kurzem meine - und dann irgendwann wieder Gurdis  Einstellungen für die 68XT und kopieren das in den Treiber, dann packen das alle Karten mit schlechterer Chipgüte und Speichergüte einfach nicht unter Volllast - und die Nutzer schicken die Karten zum Umtausch zurück. 

Also müssen sich die Treiber Presets an den schlechtesten Karten orientieren (also an einem ganz niedrigen Perzentil bzgl. der Chipgüte) abzüglicher ner gewissen Sicherheits- bzw. Leistungsmarge. So, ich hatte in der Chiplotterie Glück, ich kann also bedeutend weiter gehen und meine Karte schärfer einstellen, also mehr Leistung, mehr Takt, aber bin damit glücklich. Ein anderer mit etwas schlechterer Chipgüte muss zur selben Leistung ggf. deutlich mehr Leistung reinpumpen, der Chip wird zu heiß, regelt sich runter und erreicht meinen Takt = FPS nicht. 

Im übertragenen Sinne ists bei Verbrennungsmotoren dasselbe. Die Hersteller müssen die Motoren so abstimmen, dass sie unter allen klimatischen Bedingungen und Lastfällen laufen, in Sibirien, sowie in Marokko.
Ich fahr aber weder nach Sibirien, noch nach Marokko, daher bekomm ich mit OC, sprich Chiptuning 55 PS mehr raus, bei geringerem Verbrauch im Teillastbereich. 
Mach ich jedoch Kickdown, dann säuft mein Motor soviel wie meine GPU im Time Spy säuft und genauso meine CPU im CB20 säuft - dann will man/ich ja maximale Leistung um einen unsinnig hohen Energieverbrauch.


----------



## bath92 (4. November 2021)

Konnte den neuen Treiber 21.11.1 heute etwas antesten, funktioniert zumindest bei mir besser als 21.10.4.

Das in Beitrag #9.507 beschriebene Problem tritt zumindest nicht mehr auf.


----------



## RX480 (5. November 2021)

FH5 sollte bei Gamepass im Premiumaccount schon laufen.
Geht Da direct storage?

@8xMSAA




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5iVL4XXgveY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einer vom CB-Forum mit seiner 6900: @2xMSAA


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2021)

@Gurdi
Mal etwas Interessantes für den HTPC@Raketenjonny:

Heute bei IL im Thread kam der Ratschlag den SOC nur mit 700MHz zu takten, ... keine Ahnung was der Treiber daraus macht aber Es scheint zu funzen ohne Leistungseinbuße!?
(fclk ist bei mir auch ein mue lower)

edit: mal noch den fclk mehr abgesenkt auf 1400


----------



## sifusanders (6. November 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> FH5 sollte bei Gamepass im Premiumaccount schon laufen.
> Geht Da direct storage?


also ich hab gamepass ultimate und bei mir ist es nicht verfügbar. geht glaub ich nur, wenn man die deluxe Version gekauft hat.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (6. November 2021)

Ich hab den Gamepass Ultimate und es geht auch noch nicht.


----------



## FetterKasten (6. November 2021)

Ihr braucht die Premium Version, ob mit oder ohne Gamepass, spielt keine Rolle. Mit Gamepass is sie aber anscheinend billiger.


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKj7igTYWdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder doch erstmal CoD?


----------



## drstoecker (7. November 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr geil aber alle weichen sind schon auf bf2042 gestellt. Bis dahin noch etwas Cold war.


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. November 2021)

Bitte löschen.


----------



## rumpeLson (7. November 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Heute bei IL im Thread kam der Ratschlag den SOC nur mit 700MHz zu takten, ... keine Ahnung was der Treiber daraus macht aber Es scheint zu funzen ohne Leistungseinbuße


Welchen Vorteil hat man hier von denn? Sinkt die Leistungsaufnahme beim Spielen relevant? Eigentlich würde es mich wundern, wenn die Leistung, sofern Speicher oder Cache limitierten, nicht entsprechend sinken würde.
Grundsätzlich nutze ich einen stark reduzierten Takt auf SOC und fclk (600 bzw. 610 MHz) zum Minen. Das ganze resultiert in einem top Verbrauch (unter 90 Watt bei ~62 mh)


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2021)

10W weniger können schon etwas ausmachen, wenn man dann in der Lüfterkurve einen Punkt runterkommt.
(wäre mir 24/7 am wichtigsten)
Bin derzeit trotz OCen noch unter der Werkseinstellung von 215W.
Stresstest=210W  und bei Games nonmaxed eher <150W asic/tgp.

Hatte früher immer zur Sicherheit PL+9 jetzt mal mit PL@stock probieren, ob meine stark reduzierte GFX-TDC noch reicht. (wenn ich nächste Woche mal zu ein paar Games komme)

Bsp. ist noch ein mue anders als Gestern (mehr SOC-V und weniger Vram-V):
_(kannst gerne mal@stock dagegen testen in Gravity, zwecks Leistungseinbuße)

edit: heutige Maßnahme = SOC mit engem TDC-Limit = 22A
(lt. Jackbauer vom Luxx-UV-Thread evtl. machbar)_


----------



## Einbecker41 (7. November 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Und wie hast du das gemacht?  Und hast du mal geschaut, ob die Karte nen Bios Switch Schalter hat und den mal umgeschaltet?


Hallo  den Biosswitch umgeschaltet ohne Erfolg. Heute Win 11 installiert Treiber neu drauf und alten vorher deinstalliert, auch kein Erfolg, Wattman auf default und AB laufen lassen geht auch nicht. Erst wenn ich den Wattman neu öffne und das Powerlimit nochmal aufziehe und die Einstellungen übernehme. Dan geht es. Bei den Vram Einstellungen gnenau dasselbe. Mitlerweile fällt mir nichts mehr ein.


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2021)

btw. sogar ohne SAM oder HAGS: ... war noch net mal der neue FH5-Treiber
Mit CustomSetting läuft 4k@4xMSAA sehr rund mit chill *57fps *am 60Hz-Moni (x)
_(da brauchts kein FXAA = dummes Geschwafel im PCGH-Review)

(x) als GRID2-Fanboy finde ich 4x MSAA@4k immer ganz passend
FSR brauchts bei mir eigentlich noch net, passt auch nativ
Keine Ahnung obs mit Treiber 11.1 dann noch 23% besser gänge, hat auch so gereicht.
war der 1.Run und sogar nur mit Vram@stock_


----------



## LordEliteX (9. November 2021)

@RX480 Ich hab mit der RX6800 ein sehr komisches Problem in FH5. Sobald ich die Umgebungstexturen auf Extrem anhabe, bekomm ich massive Ruckler als würde der Speicher voll laufen. Und an manchen Stellen habe ich auch so massive FPS drops während meine Freundin mit ner 6700XT an der selben stelle die doppelten FPS hat. Also alles noch bisschen buggy beim Spiel / Treiber.

Edit:2
@alle die FH5 haben.
Könnt Ihr mal zum Wasserfall fahren und schauen was für FPS Ihr habt? Sieht aus wie ein Cpu Limit aber kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, da ein 3700X mit einer 6700XT die doppelten FPS dort hat mit gleichen Settings.
Der Rest bei den Grafik Settings ist "Hoch". Ich nutze einen *WQHD* Monitor mit *144Hz*
FXAA hab ich aus weil es alles so matschig macht find ich. Wie bei FH4 schon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2021)

Vllt. liegts daran, das man das deformierbare Terrain etwas runternehmen sollte.
Ich hatte mich auch über den vollen Ram gewundert, aber halt nur 16GB.
Der Vram sah mit meinen CustomSettings ja noch gut aus.

Am Besten wäre Es, wenn MS mal nen Patch mit direct storage nachliefert.
Die M2 habe ich schon rumliegen aber noch net im Einsatz, weils ja noch keine Games dafür gibt.

Ansonsten bin ich derzeit kein guter Vgl. weil noch net mit dem Adreanalin 21.11.1 sondern nur mit älterem Treiber. wollte eigentlich auf den Dezember-Feature-Treiber warten.


----------



## LordEliteX (9. November 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Vllt. liegts daran, das man das deformierbare Terrain etwas runternehmen sollte.
> Ich hatte mich auch über den vollen Ram gewundert, aber halt nur 16GB.
> Der Vram sah mit meinen CustomSettings ja noch gut aus.
> 
> ...


Ich probiere mal paar Settings durch. Nervt nur das man als das Game neu starten muss 
Vram Auslastung laut Benchmark bei mir knapp 7Gb und Ram 16Gb. Also überall noch die hälfte über.
Ich hoffe das AMD bzw Microsoft ein Patch nachliefert. Kenne sonst keinen der so ein Problem hat.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. November 2021)

Hm. Haben du und deine Frau denn unterschiedlich viel Ram, @LordEliteX?
Und nutzt ihr beide WQHD?


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2021)

Du willst doch jetzt net sagen, das weniger Ram besser funzt, oder?
(evtl. bei seiner Frau)

Der Benchmark hat ja auch bei mir 250+ Ruckler gezählt, ... habe Das aber eher dem 1.Run zugeschrieben.
(quasi noch fehlender Shadercache)

Hatte vorher mit ISCL den Ram mal vorsichtshalber aufgeräumt.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. November 2021)

Ne, eigentlich nicht. Hab auch erst beim zweiten Lesen geschnallt, dass er 32GB verbaut hat. Ja kacke, irgendwoher muss die Diskrepanz doch kommen.


----------



## LordEliteX (9. November 2021)

Das System von meiner Freundin ist überall einen Ticken schlechter, 32 GB zu 16 GB Ram, 6800 zu 6700XT, 3900X zu 3700X.

@RX480 die hohe Ruckler Anzahl hab ich auch wenn ich die Extrem Texturen anhabe. Mit Ultra ist es exakt 1 Ruckler im Benchmark.
Hab jetzt mal paar Einstellungen durch und habe wohl den Übeltäter gefunden bei mir. "Partikeleffekt Qualität" auf Hoch und Ultra sorgen für die FPS Drops.

Trotzdem komisch das es bei mir Probleme macht und bei anderen nicht 
Treiber schon komplett neu drauf gemacht, Spiel auf Fehler überprüfen lassen, Windows Updates gezogen 

_*Edit: Was mich stutzig macht, Partikeleffekt Qualität auf Hoch gestellt und die Graka ist nicht richtig ausgelastet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_
*Edit 2: Hier noch ein Screenshot wo die Partikeleffekt Qualität auf Mittel gestellt ist.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2021)

Danke, also Partikel noch nen mue runter.
(hatte schon nur HOCH)

edit: YES, weniger Ruckler gezählt (habe auch den Vram mal ein mue OCed, heute Nacht wars @stock jetzt mal mit 2078FT)


----------



## LordEliteX (9. November 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Danke, also Partikel noch nen mue runter.
> (hatte schon nur HOCH)
> 
> edit: YES, weniger Ruckler gezählt (habe auch den Vram mal ein mue OCed, heute Nacht wars @stock jetzt mal mit 2078FT)


Jetzt noch die Umgebungstexturen eins runter und es dürfte kein Ruckler mehr da sein.


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2021)

Geht schon, Hauptsache hübsch.

btw.
min Takt hatte ich jetzt auch mal auf 1505 angehoben, hatte ja quasi ne gute Orientierung mit dem Standbild am Gameanfang

Wenn der Vram net voll ist dürften doch die Umgebungstexturen gar net reinhauen, außer der "veraltete" Treiber kann net so smooth nachladen vom Ram!?

Aber werde jetzt trotzdem net extra auf gameready wechseln.
(wollte nur mal 4xMSAA sehen und mein Graka-OCen/UVen mit dem extrem niedrigen SOC=733 testen)


----------



## DARPA (9. November 2021)

Warum keinen neuen Treiber installieren wenn der schon 20+ % an Performance bringt. Dauert doch keine 10 min.


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2021)

Das mach ich mal, wenn ich auch Lust habe mein MPT ganz neu einzutippen.
weil
Wer sehr viel am MPT rumexperimentiert, sollte Das auch mal vorsehen als Bereinigung.
und
Weil ich eh net FH5 spiele. War nur zum kurz Testen.
_(ich rase lieber real und bring der Stadtkasse ein paar Moneten in den Sparstrumpf)_


----------



## DARPA (9. November 2021)

Ich speicher die MPT Settings einfach als Profil ab und lad das nach dem neuen Treiber wieder rein.


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2021)

Habs bis jetzt auch so gehalten, aber mir für Dezember und den hoffentlichen Featuretreiber
mal ne Neueingabe vorgenommen.


----------



## ApolloX30 (9. November 2021)

Geht noch einfacher. Ich muss die MPT Werte nicht speichern. Ich schau einfach bei Sylwesters letztem Topp Score nach, zieh bei jedem Wert so ne Sicherheitsmarge ab und schreibs mir dann rein bissl was geht immer. So in etwa.


----------



## RX480 (10. November 2021)

Das Du so gut mit Sylwester mithalten kannst ist schon sehr "nützlich".
Da haste auch nen Golden Chip vs Platin  bei Sylwester. Der ist wirklich "outstanding".

Wieviel W ballerst Du jetzt eigentlich durch den Eisbär+Eiswolf combined CPU+GPU beim TS?
(finde ich prima, das Es auch ohne Mora reicht)


----------



## Edelhamster (10. November 2021)

Hab mir Forza gestern Abend auch mal angesehen und finde, dass es sich hinsichtlich GPU-Auslastung schon außergewöhnlich verhält.
Kannst einen ziemlich hohen Takt fahren (bspw. 2,9GHz) und trotz 99% Auslastung fällt die Leistungsaufnahme mit rund 215W auffallend gering aus.
Ist das bei euch auch so?
Habe jetzt nur maxxed out 4K mit 4xMSAA getestet, was ja auch den PCGH-Benchsettings entspricht, aber hier scheint doch irgendetwas ganz arg zu limitieren. Fast als würden nur 2/3 der vorhandenen Shader angesprochen werden oder das Speicherinterface mal überhaupt nicht hinterherkommen.
Werd später mal das MSAA runterdrehen. Anliegender Takt, Chip-Auslastung und Leistungsaufnahme passen für mich überhaupt nicht zusammen.
Könnt Ihr das schon genauer einordnen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQ5jA4HT430

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(ReLive zieht 1FPS)


----------



## RX480 (10. November 2021)

Bei dem niedrigen Vramtakt eigentlich net verwunderlich, das die GPU ne Menge Boost im Leerlauf kann
bei wenig W.

Du bräuchtest halt mal ein LC-Bios und 2350...2400FT2 für den Vram.(+ nen Fullcover für Vram<50°C)
(lässt sich aber nur mit externem Tool+Hardware modden)

Versuch mal den fclk hochzuziehen, vllt. reichts dann mit Vram@2150++@FT1 schon für mehr Fps+W.
Hattest Du net schonmal bei sup4k deutlich mehr Vramtakt?

Dummerweise ist bei der Toxic der Vram net durch die AiO gekühlt, was doch sehr limitiert.


----------



## LordEliteX (10. November 2021)

@RX480
Was bewirkt der FCLK genau? Und was könnte ich noch bei mir testen?
Fahre die Karte mit 2350Mhz und 2040Mhz Vram / Fast Timings

Mehr geht leider bei mir nicht :/


----------



## RX480 (10. November 2021)

Vram@2040 ist a bisserl wenig, ...2066 wäre nice to have. (2066 ist der Wert im Wattman= 2054eff)
... damit bleibts safe unter 2059= Timingsprung

fclk ist der Takt vom InfinityCache

Der ist bei der 6800nonXT keine 1940@default wie bei der 6900 sondern nur 1550.
...würde ich so lassen, weil mehr dann auch mehr W zieht und das GFX-OCen schwieriger macht

Weil ne nonXT 33% weniger TexturUnits als ne 6900 hat und mind. 10% niedriger taktet reicht die Bandbreite problemlos aus.

_Eher ist die 6900 in der Pflicht 1550x1,5=2325 zu schaffen. um auf eine ähnliche relative Bandbreite zu kommen, ... wird net bei Jedem gelingen und ohne h2o eh schwierig._


----------



## LordEliteX (10. November 2021)

Ich probiere mich nochmal an den Speicher. Hatte immer ab 2050Mhz Punktverlust im TimeSpy. Aber vielleicht haben die Treiber Updates was gebracht. Warum eig. 2066 genau? Nutzt der ab da andere Timings?


----------



## DARPA (10. November 2021)

Mit Forza 5 hab ich noch keine persönlichen Erfahrungen, da mir das Setting nicht so zusagt. Für Offroad genial, bin aber mehr der Asphalttyp.

Aber da ich gern mit hohen Auflösungen rumspiel kann ich sagen, wenn der IC anfängt zu limitieren hat man hier und da nen Mikroruckler/-stocker und man erkennt es an der Auslastung vom Memory Controller (durchgängig 90%+).

Ansonsten heisst hoher GPU-Takt bei geringer Leistungsaufnahme eigentlich old-school Software. Kenne dieses Verhalten vorallem von DX11 und älter.
Vielleicht braucht Forza 5 einfach noch nen bisschen Optimierung. Aber fps sehen ja soweit schonmal gut aus.


----------



## blautemple (10. November 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Hab mir Forza gestern Abend auch mal angesehen und finde, dass es sich hinsichtlich GPU-Auslastung schon außergewöhnlich verhält.
> Kannst einen ziemlich hohen Takt fahren (bspw. 2,9GHz) und trotz 99% Auslastung fällt die Leistungsaufnahme mit rund 215W auffallend gering aus.
> Ist das bei euch auch so?
> Habe jetzt nur maxxed out 4K mit 4xMSAA getestet, was ja auch den PCGH-Benchsettings entspricht, aber hier scheint doch irgendetwas ganz arg zu limitieren. Fast als würden nur 2/3 der vorhandenen Shader angesprochen werden oder das Speicherinterface mal überhaupt nicht hinterherkommen.
> ...


Ist bei Nvidia genauso:








						CapFrameX - 95bb16ed-0486-4c38-820f-8f0fb65225ed - Sessioncollection
					






					www.capframex.com
				




Das ist der PCGH GPU Benchmark bei 1800/10000MHz@0,8V. Normal sollten da 250 bis 300W auf dem Tacho stehen.


----------



## RX480 (10. November 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ich probiere mich nochmal an den Speicher. Hatte immer ab 2050Mhz Punktverlust im TimeSpy. Aber vielleicht haben die Treiber Updates was gebracht. Warum eig. 2066 genau? Nutzt der ab da andere Timings?


2066-12= eff. 2054 + 5MHz Reserve für Spikes <2059/60 = Timingwechsel
Habe bei mir i.d.R. Spikes von höchstens 4MHz häufiger.


----------



## LordEliteX (10. November 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> 2066-12= eff. 2054 + 5MHz Reserve für Spikes <2059/60 = Timingwechsel
> Habe bei mir i.d.R. Spikes von höchstens 4MHz häufiger.


2066 scheinen zu laufen. Gibt jetzt mehr Punkte


----------



## Edelhamster (10. November 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ist bei Nvidia genauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find ich interessant, dass deine 3090 in 1440p ein ähnliches Verhalten zeigt.


----------



## blautemple (10. November 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Find ich interessant, dass deine 3090 in 1440p ein ähnliches Verhalten zeigt.


Auch in UHD schaut es kaum besser aus:








						CapFrameX - 83417b11-e422-4c02-ab41-4e05916da5ce - Sessioncollection
					






					www.capframex.com
				




Das Verhalten ist zumindest bei Nvidia ähnlich dem von Valhalla. Sehr niedriger Verbrauch, obwohl die Karte angeblich voll ausgelastet ist und kaum Skalierung über die Auflösung.


----------



## ASD_588 (10. November 2021)

Anscheinend bin ich etwas beschränkt aber ich finde die registrierung zum AMD shop nicht nur für den newsletter und die englische community.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## hRy1337 (10. November 2021)

Wenn meine Erinnerung mich nicht trübt müsste ich mich im Januar nicht anmelden um eine GPU zu kaufen...
Mit PP bezahlt und gut war's.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (10. November 2021)

Hab auch mal FH5 getestet und bin von der Geschwindigkeit meines Systems positiv überrascht.


----------



## RX480 (10. November 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Warum keinen neuen Treiber installieren wenn ...


Wie bereits gesagt, brauche ich keinen Treiber extra für das Game, spiel ich eh net und der Knackpunkt für mich generell ist eigentlich, das mein alter UWP-Treiber extrem stabil ist. (UVen+OCen ohne Ende)

Da werde ich mich schwer tun, überhaupt mal zu wechseln.

Jetzt mal ohne Vram-Ocen nur maxGFX-Takt ausgelotet: ... ist ähnlich crazy wie bei Edelhamster
(kann im WM 2595@956mV einstellen)

_edit: heute nochmal FH5 mit etwas weniger GPU-Takt 2588@253 und dafür Vram@2078FT = weniger Ruckler@chill 57fps_


----------



## ASD_588 (10. November 2021)

> hRy1337 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn meine Erinnerung mich nicht trübt müsste ich mich im Januar nicht anmelden um eine GPU zu kaufen...
> > Mit PP bezahlt und gut war's.


----------



## ApolloX30 (10. November 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wieviel W ballerst Du jetzt eigentlich durch den Eisbär+Eiswolf combined CPU+GPU beim TS?
> (finde ich prima, das Es auch ohne Mora reicht)


So ... jetzt hab ich erste bemerkt, dass ich beim letzten Ergebnisposting in der Highscoreliste einfach nich von dem Run das MPT gezeigt hab, sondern wohl mein Setting für Gaming zeigt. Sorry World!

Ich glaub, bei dem 24k Run hatte ich 500W eingestellt. Mitmessen tu ich bei den Rekordversuchen aber meist nicht. Gehn wir davon aus, dass um die 450W gezogen wurden. Die CPU ist auf 142W eingestellt, aber es ziehen ja nicht beide Chips voll. Dann wirds also im Maximum vielleicht 500W sein, welche ich durch 420+360 Radis durchpusten muss. Lüfter lass ich da auch 96% laufen, die wüten aber ziemlich.
Wenn die Kiste am Balkon steht und es so 7-8°C hat, dann kühlt es schon super. TS zeigt mir bisher als höchste Temperatur 59°C an, das ist also schon ganz ok.


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2021)

Klingt doch noch im machbaren Bereich!

Da würde man 24/7 mit 1%=28MHz weniger vermutlich nochmal 100W sparen können und die Balkontür zu.
_= Good Job von Alphacool, die Kombi Eisbär+Eiswolf passt
und_
Dank an Dich für die Info!

_Willst Du net mal ein Userreview bei Igor reinstellen, braucht ja nur das Endergebnis in 2-3 Benchmarks zeigen, 
zwecks Kühlleistung. (die Schläuche sehen inzwischen auch schon viel besser aus als noch zu Vega-Zeiten)_


----------



## ApolloX30 (11. November 2021)

Könnte ich tun, ja. Kann Mal den Fritz Fragen, mit dem bin ich wegen CPU Spielchen im Kontakt.


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2021)

Ich denke sogar, das Weniger = Mehr ist.

Einfach nur einen Benchmark mit mehreren  Wattstufen vergleichen, damit man mal den 24/7 Sweetspot für den schönen AiO-Loop dokumentiert. Evtl. könnte man alle 100W mehr dann auch die Lüfterdrehzahl erhöhen, so das sich jeder Leser selbst aussuchen kann, wo bei Ihm die Wohlfühl-Grenze wäre, je nachdem ob man ein schallgedämmtes Gehäuse hat. (oder noch mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen muss für spezielle SilentLüfter)

Eine Lautstärkemessung brauchts gar net in dem Kurzreview, weils bereits genügend Lüfter+Radi-Werte
in den älteren Lüfterreviews gibt, die man höchstens mit verlinken könnte.

Die meisten User wird vermutlich CPU+GPU-Temp am meisten interessieren.
_(Hotspot@LM ist dann schon very special, evtl. als Goodie mit angeben)_


----------



## LordEliteX (11. November 2021)

Kurze Frage: 
Was liest die Spannung genauer aus? HWInfo oder der Treiber? Denke der Treiber oder? 
HwInfo zeigt nicht mehr die gleichen Werte an.


----------



## hRy1337 (11. November 2021)

Der Spannungsregler im Wattman ist als Spannungskurve zu verstehen (Offset).
HWInfo zeigt die tasächlich, anliegende Spannung an.


----------



## LordEliteX (11. November 2021)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Der Spannungsregler im Wattman ist als Spannungskurve zu verstehen (Offset).
> HWInfo zeigt die tasächlich, anliegende Spannung an.


Ah ok Danke  
Dann ist mein Chip doch nicht so schlecht wie ich immer dachte  
Ich meine aber das HwInfo sonst immer die 993 bzw vorher die 987mV angezeigt hat. ^^


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2021)

Nehm mal ein light Game, wo Du net im Powerlimit bist. Ideal ist der Gravitymark, wo ich den höchsten Boost habe. _(da erreicht mein Chip seine höchste Spannung, ... ist aber immer noch <1025mV, weil AMD das offensichtlich so will, wenn man net mit Tricks in TDV die Volt noch mehr hochjubelt, ... was dann aber ordentlich W kostet= höheres PL erf.)_





						GravityMark GPU Benchmark
					

GravityMark GPU Benchmark




					gravitymark.tellusim.com


----------



## LordEliteX (11. November 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nehm mal ein light Game, wo Du net im Powerlimit bist. Ideal ist der Gravitymark, wo ich den höchsten Boost habe. _(da erreicht mein Chip seine höchste Spannung, ... ist aber immer noch <1025mV, weil AMD das offensichtlich so will, wenn man net mit Tricks in TDV die Volt noch mehr hochjubelt, ... was dann aber ordentlich W kostet= höheres PL erf.)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hab ich 973mV laut HwInfo aber knapp 2360Mhz


----------



## hRy1337 (11. November 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ich meine aber das HwInfo sonst immer die 993 bzw vorher die 987mV angezeigt hat. ^^


Der Spannungsregler im Wattman ist sehr missverständlich gestaltet. Die eingestellt 993mV können auch überschritten werden und sind nicht in Stein gemeißelt.
Mit Veränderung des Reglers wird die komplette Spannungskurve verändert, jedoch nicht die maximal Spannung. Die Kurve wird bis zur maximalen Spannung also nur steiler.

Das hat AMD wirklich nicht schön gemacht.
Die Spannungskurve basiert auf die Funktionsgleichung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Bild wird die Kurve erklärt unter der zur hilfenahme vom MPT.
Mit MPT kannst du die tatsächliche maximal Spannung einstellen.


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2021)

Wenn die GFX im MPT bei 993mV gecapped ist, dann wird die auch net überschritten.
Die Frage ist nur wie nah man rankommen kann bei nem bestimmten PL.
Der Treiber gibt dann sozusagen ein Plateau vor. (im Bsp. ab ca. 2475MHz)

Im Sommer hatte ich mal bei mir auf 1018mV gecapped und die eff. Spannung war dann niedriger als normal mit 1025mv@default.
Nach m.E. verschiebt das Cappen den erreichbaren Wert auch mit nach unten.(war dann <1,00V)
Insofern ist der höchste Boosttakt und mehr Volt(>1,00V) eher bei nem Setting ohne Cappen zu schaffen.


----------



## LordEliteX (12. November 2021)

Ja das mit der Kurve im Wattman hab ich auch schon gesehen. Da ich die Spannung mit dem MPT gecapped habe und den Takt auf 2400 erhöht habe, sollte der eigentlich die volle Spannung anliegen haben. So war es zumindest früher so.
Auch wenn ich im MPT 1.15V Anlege bei 2600Mhz und PPT 270W+ geht der nie über 1000mV laut HwInfo.


----------



## RX480 (12. November 2021)

MPT 1,15V  im VoltageTab ???
Das würde normalerweise den Fallbackmodus auslösen !!!    _  (nur 1025mV erlaubt)_

... man kann zwar bei TDV min+max GFX auf 1031mV oder höher stellen mit der nonXT hat dann aber
vermutlich permanent sehr hohe Volt>1,00 und braucht ein großes PL
(und müßte in FeatureControl vorher TDV aktivieren)


----------



## drstoecker (12. November 2021)

Pünktlich zum bf2042 Start gibts nenn neuen Treiber 
https://www.amd.com/de/support/grap.../amd-radeon-6900-series/amd-radeon-rx-6900-xt


----------



## LordEliteX (12. November 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> MPT 1,15V  im VoltageTab ???
> Das würde normalerweise den Fallbackmodus auslösen !!!    _  (nur 1025mV erlaubt)_
> 
> ... man kann zwar bei TDV min+max GFX auf 1031mV oder höher stellen mit der nonXT hat dann aber
> ...


Mit der neuesten Version vom MPT geht das. Wurde vor paar Seiten hier gepostet.
Aber Laut HwInfo trotzdem unter 1000mV


----------



## DARPA (12. November 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nach m.E. verschiebt das Cappen den erreichbaren Wert auch mit nach unten.


Kann ich bestätigen. War mir auch schonmal aufgefallen, dass man nur durchs cappen der Spannung schon ein kleines Offset hat.

Die real anliegende Spannung hängt stark von der Auslastung ab (Taktrate, Leistungsaufnahme). Wenn die nicht hoch genug sind, kann im Bios als Max Wert stehen was will. Die Spannung bleibt niedriger (zum Teil deutlich).
Bzw kann ich mir auch vorstellen , dass der im Bios hinterlegte Wert durchaus angesteuert wird und die Spannung quasi immer hin- und her spiket, wir aber nur den gleitenden Durchschnitt sehen.


----------



## LordEliteX (12. November 2021)

Was ich mir am ehesten noch vorstellen kann ist, das HwInfo vorher die Werte anders ausgelesen hat?
Habe leider keinen Screenshot mehr aber vorher hat der die im MPT eingestellten Werte auch immer als Max Wert angezeigt.

Hatte eine Zeit lang 987mV bei 2350Mhz und die 987mV hat er auch immer angezeigt in HwInfo. Irgendwann mal eine neue Version drauf gemacht und halt nicht drauf geachtet


----------



## DARPA (12. November 2021)

Ja anfangs hat HWinfo für GFX Spannung die identischen Werte wie der Treiber angezeigt. Das wurde dann mit einem Update geändert (ist schon wieder ne Weile her). 

Seitdem wird lt. Martin von HWinfo die tatsächlich anliegende Spannung angezeigt. Während der Treiber nur den angeforderten Spannungs Step anzeigt.



> All values HWiNFO is showing are correct.
> The GPU voltage shown in AMD Radeon Software and GPU-Z is only the last voltage requested. What HWiNFO is showing is the current voltage provided. So similar to difference between CPU VID and Vcore.


----------



## LordEliteX (12. November 2021)

Ah ok gut zu wissen. Insgesamt scheint meine Karte auch mit den neuen Treiber besser zu laufen. Kann einen höheren Speicher sowie Core Takt fahren. Mal schauen was noch so alles geht.


----------



## RX480 (12. November 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Mit der neuesten Version vom MPT geht das. Wurde vor paar Seiten hier gepostet.
> Aber Laut HwInfo trotzdem unter 1000mV


... klingt eher nach Fallbackmodus.(x)

Hatte mal mit "fallback" auf 1018mV dann ähnliche eff.Volt!?
Dein Wattman zeigt komischerweise auch  oben 1018mV an.

Oder bei Dir ist einfach noch der Takt viel zu niedrig, um auf höhere Spannungen zu kommen!?

(x) Im zweifelsfall mal den Treiber neu clean installieren und die 1025mV lassen!!!


----------



## FetterKasten (14. November 2021)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Das System von meiner Freundin ist überall einen Ticken schlechter, 32 GB zu 16 GB Ram, 6800 zu 6700XT, 3900X zu 3700X.
> 
> @RX480 die hohe Ruckler Anzahl hab ich auch wenn ich die Extrem Texturen anhabe. Mit Ultra ist es exakt 1 Ruckler im Benchmark.
> Hab jetzt mal paar Einstellungen durch und habe wohl den Übeltäter gefunden bei mir. "Partikeleffekt Qualität" auf Hoch und Ultra sorgen für die FPS Drops.
> ...



Bei mir läuft es einwandfrei mit der Rx6800.
Würde mal Treiber deinstallieren und DDU für den Rest zum löschen.
Dann neuste Treiber drauf.

Ich habe ca. 10-11GB VRam Auslastung aber auch wegen Sam, was bei dir auch aktiv ist?


Edelhamster schrieb:


> Hab mir Forza gestern Abend auch mal angesehen und finde, dass es sich hinsichtlich GPU-Auslastung schon außergewöhnlich verhält.
> Kannst einen ziemlich hohen Takt fahren (bspw. 2,9GHz) und trotz 99% Auslastung fällt die Leistungsaufnahme mit rund 215W auffallend gering aus.
> Ist das bei euch auch so?
> Habe jetzt nur maxxed out 4K mit 4xMSAA getestet, was ja auch den PCGH-Benchsettings entspricht, aber hier scheint doch irgendetwas ganz arg zu limitieren. Fast als würden nur 2/3 der vorhandenen Shader angesprochen werden oder das Speicherinterface mal überhaupt nicht hinterherkommen.
> ...


Ja, das ist normal bei Forza, das war auch schon beim alten so.
Rx6800 ist auch so 95-99% ausgelastet, verbraucht aber nur so 160-170 Watt anstatt die maximalen 203.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. November 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> ... klingt eher nach Fallbackmodus.(x)
> 
> Hatte mal mit "fallback" auf 1018mV dann ähnliche eff.Volt!?
> Dein Wattman zeigt komischerweise auch  oben 1018mV an.
> ...


Ja ich sollte mal den Treiber neu drauf machen. Der Standard Takt bei der Karte liegt bei 2259Mhz deswegen sollten die 2400Mhz reichen damit 1025mV anliegen. Evtl. hab ich mit dem MPT den Treiber zerschossen.


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es einwandfrei mit der Rx6800.
> Würde mal Treiber deinstallieren und DDU für den Rest zum löschen.
> Dann neuste Treiber drauf.
> 
> ...


SAM ist aktiv. Ich zocke aber auch auf 144Hz. Bei konstanten 60fps merk ich das nicht mit den Drops.
Ich melde mich nochmal wenn der Treiber neu drauf ist 

Edit: Neues Update
Karte auf ~2520Mhz getaktet aber trotzdem nur ein Peak auf 1005mV.
Werde mal die neuste HwInfo Version Laden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:2
Auch mit der neuen HwInfo Version 7.14 zeigt der bei 2520Mhz "nur" 1002mV an. 
Neuester Treiber und Partikeleffekt Qualität auf "Hoch"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2021)

eff.1002mV in HWinfo ist bei mir normal, mehr Boost-Volt geht net bei meiner Graka.
_(selbst wenn ich den Takt maximal hochziehe)_


----------



## LordEliteX (14. November 2021)

Ah ok dann passt ja wieder alles. Dann gilt es nur noch das Problem mit FH5 zu lösen bzw. auf ein Patch zu warten.


----------



## openSUSE (15. November 2021)

Radeon RX Treiber für Halo Infinite MP )





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1460321958101495812

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ApolloX30 (15. November 2021)

Irgendwie ists schon komisch, da wird der Treiber grad jede Woche auf n andres Spiel hin optimiert (oder ist es verschlimmbessert?).


----------



## Edelhamster (15. November 2021)

Die Treiber gehen meines Erachtens nach voll in Ordnung, mir kommen die Refresh´s teils aber auch fast etwas zu oft.
Entspannter bin ich diesbezüglich geworden, seitdem ich mit den 11érn das Gefühl habe, dass mit den Updates nicht mehr jedes Mal der angelernte Shader-Cache zurückgesetzt wird.


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2021)

Halo Infinite MP
Scheint auch mit meinem alten Sommertreiber@custom Gamesettings ganz gut zu funzen.
_(nur mal ganz kurz ins Tutorial reingeschaut)_

edit:
Hellblade@4k-ultraFSR customSettings dito

btw.
Habe mich heute auch mal noch  an ein mue weniger MVDD rangetraut, nachdem mir Rumpelson immer so den Mund wässrig macht._(musste allerdings beim Vram von 2112 auf 2100MHz runter)_

edit: mit Vram@2066FT geht sogar noch ein mue weniger MVDD_ (dafür mal mehr VDDCI genommen)
und den Offset der GPU vergrößert: MPT=1025 zu WM=92*1*mV (und spassenshalber DPM3=1030)_

edit2: bin doch wieder zurück auf DPM3=1000_=default, ist einfach flexibler, wenn ich mal nur Vram2016FT
testen möchte (mit weiter reduzierten VDDCI+MVDD)_


----------



## arthur95 (3. Dezember 2021)

Neue Treiberversion ist da (21.12.1)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(man findet die aber zurzeit noch gar nicht auf de Homepage sondern nur im Treiber ;D )


----------



## RX480 (3. Dezember 2021)

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-12-1


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. Dezember 2021)

Treiber Läuft, aber 3D Mark Schmiert unter OC Sofort ab.. Keine Ahnung was das denn soll.


----------



## RX480 (3. Dezember 2021)

Wahrscheinlich "gute" Zusammenarbeit mit UL  vs. die "bösen" OCer !?
_(und das ganz ohne nähere Erklärung ... =Saftladen bei UL, ... siehe Post von nem User im Luxx)_


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. Dezember 2021)

also ich muss ganze 40mhz runtergehen, damit es wieder Stabil durchläuft. Sehr Komisch.


----------



## RX480 (3. Dezember 2021)

Also Das könnte an der besseren GPU-Auslastung liegen ala FH5-beta!
_... ist ja auch der 40er Treiber

oder_
Das Profil mal ganz neu eingeben !!!
_wegen_

After upgrading to the latest Radeon™ Software, the Power Tuning component of a saved tuning profile may not load correctly when a user imports a previously saved tuning profile.


----------



## arthur95 (3. Dezember 2021)

meine DirectX Error in BF2042 sind leider immer noch nicht gefixt damit.


----------



## RX480 (3. Dezember 2021)

Im Luxx meint ein User, das Vram@Stock und moderater GPU-Takt besser/stabiler in BF läuft.
_(das game ist halt noch beta)_


----------



## arthur95 (3. Dezember 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Im Luxx meint ein User, das Vram@Stock und moderater GPU-Takt besser/stabiler in BF läuft.
> _(das game ist halt noch beta)_


ja sorry meine RX 6900XT läuft Stock und ich bekomme den DirectX Error. Werde jetzt die Karte nicht undercklocken. und scheinbar bin ich nicht der einzige. Ich frage mich nur ob das ein BF oder AMD Problem ist?!


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> ja sorry meine RX 6900XT läuft Stock und ich bekomme den DirectX Error. Werde jetzt die Karte nicht undercklocken. und scheinbar bin ich nicht der einzige. Ich frage mich nur ob das ein BF oder AMD Problem ist?!


Da würde tatsächlich ein Test, ob es untertaktet auch noch auftritt, helfen. Falls es dann nicht mehr passiert ist das Problem vermutlich bei AMD und falls es dann noch immer auftritt sehe ich den Fehler bei Dice.


----------



## arthur95 (3. Dezember 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Da würde tatsächlich ein Test, ob es untertaktet auch noch auftritt, helfen. Falls es dann nicht mehr passiert ist das Problem vermutlich bei AMD und falls es dann noch immer auftritt sehe ich den Fehler bei Dice.


um wieviel mhz meinst du? reichen 100mhz?


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> um wieviel mhz meinst du? reichen 100mhz?


Sollte eigentlich reichen. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst kannst du auch 200MHz runter gehen.


----------



## arthur95 (3. Dezember 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich reichen. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst kannst du auch 200MHz runter gehen.


hab mal auf 2000mhz die karte kastriert. wollte auf nr sicher gehen! spielte jetzt eine weile und der fehler ist weg. Dürfte daher ein AMD Problem sein.
Weißt du wieso das manche Karten haben und manche nicht, sagt das was über die Chipgüte aus oder ist das quasi random wen das betrifft und wen nicht?


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> hab mal auf 2000mhz die karte kastriert. wollte auf nr sicher gehen! spielte jetzt eine weile und der fehler ist weg. Dürfte daher ein AMD Problem sein.
> Weißt du wieso das manche Karten haben und manche nicht, sagt das was über die Chipgüte aus oder ist das quasi random wen das betrifft und wen nicht?


Wenn es nicht alle betrifft wird es vermutlich ein Problem mit der Chip Güte sein. Jedes Spiel bzw. generell jede Applikation belastet eine Karte anders und BF2042 scheint da jetzt eine Instabilität aufzuzeigen und wenn du dir zu 100% sicher bist das es bei Untertaktung nicht auftritt würde ich die Grafikkarte ehrlich gesagt austauschen lassen. Es ist eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis dann der nächste Titel kommt und dann sitzt du wieder da und weißt nicht weiter die Abstürze kommen.


----------



## arthur95 (3. Dezember 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht alle betrifft wird es vermutlich ein Problem mit der Chip Güte sein. Jedes Spiel bzw. generell jede Applikation belastet eine Karte anders und BF2042 scheint da jetzt eine Instabilität aufzuzeigen und wenn du dir zu 100% sicher bist das es bei Untertaktung nicht auftritt würde ich die Grafikkarte ehrlich gesagt austauschen lassen. Es ist eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis dann der nächste Titel kommt und dann sitzt du wieder da und weißt nicht weiter die Abstürze kommen.


ist halt blöd, ist auf einer Wakü montiert ;D , ich hoffe AMD (direkt bei AMD gekauft) nimmt die zurück.
Spannend ist es auch dass ich in BFV das Problem nicht hatte...
Ich probiers mal! vielen dank für deine  Hilfe

(ist meine zweite 69er und ich hatte eh schon eine Vorahnung bzg. Chipgüte da ich einen direkten Vergleich hatte und die zweite sich deutlich schlechter übertakten bzw. undervolten lies, also es würde in Gesamtbild passen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. Dezember 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Also Das könnte an der besseren GPU-Auslastung liegen ala FH5-beta!
> _... ist ja auch der 40er Treiber
> 
> oder_
> ...


Hab ich schon gemacht. Also sie läuft mit eingestellten 2740mhz mit diesem Treiber nicht mehr. 2700 im Wattmann und durchschnitt 2650 statts 2690.. Mach schon was aus. Aber ist kein Beinbruch. Frag mich halt schon wieso.

Alten Treiber wieder Drauf. Viel Stabiler, Schneller und nicht so ein Blender 3.0 Treiber. Ich würde ihn nicht Empfehlen wenn man OC Betreiben sollte.


----------



## arthur95 (4. Dezember 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht alle betrifft wird es vermutlich ein Problem mit der Chip Güte sein. Jedes Spiel bzw. generell jede Applikation belastet eine Karte anders und BF2042 scheint da jetzt eine Instabilität aufzuzeigen und wenn du dir zu 100% sicher bist das es bei Untertaktung nicht auftritt würde ich die Grafikkarte ehrlich gesagt austauschen lassen. Es ist eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis dann der nächste Titel kommt und dann sitzt du wieder da und weißt nicht weiter die Abstürze kommen.


habs jetzt nochmals überprüft. Ich muss  beinahe um 500mhz die Karte runterdrehen. Also im Wattman auf 80% das BF 2042 stabil läuft. also täte mich schon fast wundern, dass meine Karte so instabil sein sollte  Mit 90% gibts nämlich auch DirectX Error

Also um 150mhz reduzieren reicht nicht (also auf ingame um 2250 mhz statt 2350-2450)


----------



## ApolloX30 (4. Dezember 2021)

Also ihr müsst den Takt runterdrehen, aber wie siehts mit der Leistung, den FPS aus?
Habt ihr prozentual um dieselbe Taktreduzierung auch eine Leistungsreduzierung?


----------



## RX480 (5. Dezember 2021)

Das ist eine hervorragende Frage von Appollo!

Wenn eh momentan die Engine net so gut mit Vram-OCen umgehen kann, dann brauchts auch net so hohe GPU-Leerlauftakte._ (errinnert ein bisschen ans olle DX11 und drawcalllimit)

Im Zweifelsfall auch mal CPU+Ram@stock probieren, .. wer weiß wo das ganze Problem genau anfängt.
dito mal verschiedene FPS-Limiter miteinander vergleichen RTSS/Chill/FRC
(mit AMD und EnhancedSync gabs/gibts ja auch immer mal Probleme)

btw.
hab die Demo leider net mehr drauf, ... gabs net sogar noch den ollen Schalter für prerendered Frames ala BF5
oder sowas Ähnliches, den man eigentlich nur für DX11 nehmen sollte _


----------



## blautemple (5. Dezember 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> habs jetzt nochmals überprüft. Ich muss  beinahe um 500mhz die Karte runterdrehen. Also im Wattman auf 80% das BF 2042 stabil läuft. also täte mich schon fast wundern, dass meine Karte so instabil sein sollte  Mit 90% gibts nämlich auch DirectX Error
> 
> Also um 150mhz reduzieren reicht nicht (also auf ingame um 2250 mhz statt 2350-2450)


Mich würde jetzt echt mal interessieren wie das bei anderen Karten so aussieht. Hast du ein Referenz- oder ein ab Werk übertaktetes Custom Design. Battlefield 2042 wäre jetzt definitiv nicht das erste Battlefield das werksübertaktete Karten an ihre Grenzen bringt.


----------



## arthur95 (5. Dezember 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt echt mal interessieren wie das bei anderen Karten so aussieht. Hast du ein Referenz- oder ein ab Werk übertaktetes Custom Design. Battlefield 2042 wäre jetzt definitiv nicht das erste Battlefield das werksübertaktete Karten an ihre Grenzen bringt.


ich besitze eine AMD-Referenz Karte auf einem EK-Vector. Wie schon beschrieben passieren die Crashes aber im Stock-Modus....

Scheint aber recht "viele" Leute zu geben mit dem Problem:

AMD Support Forum (9 Seiten):





						Battlefield 2042 Direct X Driver Crashes
					

Is anyone else having Direct X crashes in BF2042. I have a Radeon VII so it has DX12 support. I'm playing at 1440p High 144hz. My drivers are updated and i had originally DDU the drivers during the beta and tried updating DX12 and i removed my undervolt and left the GPU at stock settings, even...




					community.amd.com
				




EA-Forum: (39 Seiten)








						DirextX function "GetDeviceRemovedReason" failed with DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG
					

DirextX function "GetDeviceRemovedReason" failed with DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG on 6800XT.. Same error as was reported during beta atleast a few hundred times. I'm extremely disappointed to have preordered a game that crashes every 15 minutes on a $3000 rig.....   Newest driver etc., all other AAA...




					answers.ea.com
				




ist ein großer Mix an Karten also auch Nvidia Karten (1080ti, 1060, 2080ti) sind dabei aber die Mehrheit sind AMD RX 6000 Karten, 69XTer und 68XT vl sogar am meisten. Auch ein paar RVII.


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. Dezember 2021)

Will ja nichts sagen, aber das ist doch fast alles gerade OffTopic. Dachte das wäre ein AMD Thema, und kein Battlefield... Gehört normal net hierher. Und zum Thema Battlefield, wenns schon da ist. 

Das kann nicht direkt ein Problem von AMD sein. Ich muss an meiner Karte garnichts verändern, und da schmiert nix ab. Hab Win11 Dev Channel Version. Neusten Treiber ( 3D Mark Bug ). Alles Prima. Das liegt einfach am Game


----------



## blautemple (6. Dezember 2021)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Will ja nichts sagen, aber das ist doch fast alles gerade OffTopic. Dachte das wäre ein AMD Thema, und kein Battlefield... Gehört normal net hierher. Und zum Thema Battlefield, wenns schon da ist.
> 
> Das kann nicht direkt ein Problem von AMD sein. Ich muss an meiner Karte garnichts verändern, und da schmiert nix ab. Hab Win11 Dev Channel Version. Neusten Treiber ( 3D Mark Bug ). Alles Prima. Das liegt einfach am Game


Häh, er hat eine AMD Karte und das Spiel stürzt ab und scheinbar tritt es gehäuft mit AMD Karten auf. Dementsprechend gehört das definitiv hier her.


----------



## RX480 (6. Dezember 2021)

Oder Er spielt halt mal derweile HALO. _(und wartet bei BF ein paar Patche+Treiber länger)
(ob dann ein zukünftiger finaler Dezembertreiber nochmal nen Unterschied macht, who knows, net so einfach zu sagen, seit
BF mit Gamemurks verfeinert ist, da braucht das Treiberteam sicher etwas länger, um Alles zu verstehen, ...
ist halt kein AMD-game)

Was natürlich putzig wäre, wenn W11 runder läuft als W10. (lt. TripleH)
So eine Koexistenz ist sicher net so einfach für die Treiber bzgl.  WDDM 2.7 vs. WDDM 3.0._


----------



## blautemple (6. Dezember 2021)

Klar, weil Halo neuerdings eine Alternative zu BF ist 

Empfiehlst du den Leuten auch Forza Horizon, wenn Formel 1 nicht läuft?


----------



## RX480 (6. Dezember 2021)

Da fahre ich lieber real.


----------



## blautemple (6. Dezember 2021)

Und Nachts ist es kälter als Draußen.


----------



## RX480 (6. Dezember 2021)

Und das auch NV-User ähnliche Probs haben, machts net wärmer Drinnen.
_... ist u.U. nur net in gleicher Anzahl aufgefallen, weil weniger NV-User den Vram OCen als AMDer

Das Einer schreibt, das Er, vermutlich im MPT, noch mehr Volt gegeben hat, ist eigentlich erstaunlich, 
müßte dann schon sehr schlechter Vram@stock sein.
(würde da bei VDDCI+MVDD auch nur vorsichtig in 6mV-Steps erhöhen)_

btw.
Ich hatte ja nur kurz die Trial drauf und hatte eher den Eindruck, das die Probs von der jeweiligen Map abhängen,
... hätte dann u.U. was mit dem on the fly ShaderCache erstellen zu tun (x)

... könnte man ja mal in den BF-Foren ansprechen

_Hatte allerdings auch mal in der Stadt beim Respawn nen Crash._

(x) evtl. ist der ShaderCache bei NV ein mue anders geregelt als bei AMD, wenn da ein Format von nem Shader net passt, gibts halt Verzögerung = TreiberTimeout oder Crash
_Sprich AMD muss evtl. mühsam nen Shader umkompilieren, der NV schon ideal passt._


----------



## arthur95 (7. Dezember 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Häh, er hat eine AMD Karte und das Spiel stürzt ab und scheinbar tritt es gehäuft mit AMD Karten auf. Dementsprechend gehört das definitiv hier her.


bin auch deiner Meinung . Es scheint ja wirklich eher AMD-Karten zu betreffen. NV auch aber weniger. Und da sich im BigNavi Thread  andere Leute mit RX 6000 Karten herumtummeln die das gleiche Problem haben war jetzt von mir auch nicht sehr weit hergeholt. Abegesehen ist das ja ein *RX 6000 LaberThread*

Und abgesehen davon finde ich es schon ein Armutszeugnis der Computerspielindustrie das man selbst ein AAA Game mit Millionen Budget 1 Monat nach Release nicht mal spielen kann (ich spreche nicht von den Ingame Bugs....) Bzw. ev auch ein Armutszeugnis von AMD, ist ja jetzt kein Nischengame... und das Problem besteht bei den meisten bereits seit der Beta, da sind zwischenzeitlich 4 Treiberversionen herausgekommen.
Und wie schon gesagt, dass Problem dürften einige Leute haben, die Mehrzahl natürlich nicht sonst gäbe es bereits einen Fix.

Neue schöne Welt. Raytracing 128 Spieler aber das Spiel läuft nicht mal --> das haben wir gebraucht.


RX480 schrieb:


> Oder Er spielt halt mal derweile HALO. _(und wartet bei BF ein paar Patche+Treiber länger)
> (ob dann ein zukünftiger finaler Dezembertreiber nochmal nen Unterschied macht, who knows, net so einfach zu sagen, seit
> BF mit Gamemurks verfeinert ist, da braucht das Treiberteam sicher etwas länger, um Alles zu verstehen, ...
> ist halt kein AMD-game)
> ...


ja aber ich warte bereits fast 2 Monate (Problem besteht bei mir seit der Beta Angang Oktober)
Auch habe ich seitdem alle Treiber 4x) probiert inkl. Neuinstallierung vom Treiber/Spiel
und auch 3 Game Patches .
Also ich bin eh nicht der nach dem zweiten Tag schreit aber jetzt habe ich bereits eine geraume Zeit gewartet aber leider gabs keine Besserung.

Und BF 2042 würde ich schon eher als ein AMD Game bezeichnen, da 69 und 68 schneller als 3090 in dem Game sind. Also so schlecht rennt die Engine nicht auf RX 6000 Karten...

WQHD BF 2042 , QUELLE PCGH


----------



## RX480 (7. Dezember 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Neue schöne Welt. Raytracing 128 Spieler aber ...


Auf RT würde ich bei Kompetition eher verzichten.
und
Rein subjektiv, nach meinem Geschmack, hats auch mehr Watt gekostet, als Qualität gebracht.
Aufwand vs. Nutzen = ?


----------



## arthur95 (7. Dezember 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Auf RT würde ich bei Kompetition eher verzichten.
> und
> Rein subjektiv, nach meinem Geschmack, hats auch mehr Watt gekostet, als Qualität gebracht.
> Aufwand vs. Nutzen = ?


Wieso?
Laut PCGH sind 69er in BF 2042 mit Raytracing quasi gleich schnell wie eine 3090 
ja klar braucht es sehr viel Leistung für eher nix...
macht eher Sinn in einem SinglePlayer Spiel, in einem High FPS Shooter ist Raytracing derzeit sinnlos und kontraproduktiv
Das das Spiel für seine Leistung besch.... aussieht ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## RX480 (7. Dezember 2021)

OK,
Wer mit ner 6900 immer maxed spielen möchte für den hohen Preis = verständlich im Einzelfall, wobei
es doch eigentlich vollkommen egal ist, wie ein Review dazu ausssieht.
_mooore Fps ohne RT ist nice to have_
und
Für meine kleine preiswerte nonXT ist RT oft auch net alltagstauglich. _(mir wäre der Lüfter dann zu laut)_



arthur95 schrieb:


> Und BF 2042 würde ich schon eher als ein AMD Game bezeichnen, da ...


_Da könnte man vollkommen daneben liegen, wenn meine o.g. Spekulation zu nem ShaderCacheProblem zutrifft.
und
Der RT-Part in dem Game ist eher als Gamemurks-based anzusehen. (ala BF5, ... komplett neu überarbeitet wäre ja_
_zu aufwendig)_


----------



## openSUSE (7. Dezember 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Häh, er hat eine AMD Karte und das Spiel stürzt ab und scheinbar tritt es gehäuft mit AMD Karten auf. Dementsprechend gehört das definitiv hier her.


Es sind deutlich mehr als es die Marktverteilung vermuten lassen würde nvidia Karten davon betroffen. Aber alles gut - kannst du nicht wissen. 
Fakt ist, das Spiel ist "verbuggt".


----------



## RX480 (9. Dezember 2021)

_








						Battlefield 2042: Leaker spricht über suboptimale Entwicklungsphase
					

Ein bekannter Leaker legt in einem halbstündigen Video den Verlauf der chaotischen Entwicklung von Battlefield 2042 dar.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



"Nachdem der Technical Test durchgeführt wurde (den man als instabil bezeichnete), soll Tom Henderson Details darüber erhalten haben, dass sich die Entwicklung in einem schlechten Zustand befände..."

edit:
Der letzte Patch scheint auch net zu funzen. (sogar bei den TipTopNV-Treibern, ... sorry für OT)_


----------



## Downsampler (11. Dezember 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das lässt für die Zukunft hoffen, daß dieser hohle Battlefield-Mist endlich mal keinen Nachfolger bekommt.


----------



## Blackman2106 (11. Dezember 2021)

Moin. Gibts hier jemanden, der eine Gigabyte Aorus 6900XT Xtreme Waterforce WB sein Eigen nennt und paar Erfahrungen zu der Karte preisgeben kann.
Mich treibt die Langeweile und ich überlege mir diese Karte zuzulegen.


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2021)

Da keiner antwortet, kann ich nur die Erfahrungen aus dem Luxx zu ähnlichen fertigen Fullcover-Lösungen
mitteilen.
Bis ca. 400W asic = 440W gesamt wirst Du ohne Liquidmetall klar kommen.
Der XTXH-Chip alleine garantiert noch net >2800MHz, da brauchts auch sehr gute Hotspottemps (mit LM) und man muss trotz Allem noch zusätzlich Glück in der Chiplotterie haben, um auch mal 2900MHz zu schaffen.

Was man derzeit empfehlen kann, ... such Dir Jemand, der Dir mit externem Tool+Hardware das LC-Bios draufspielen kann, ... dann geht der Vram deutlich besser zu OCen.


----------



## Michi240281 (13. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

für den Zweit-PC würde ich mir gerne eine RX6600 zulegen, allerdings nur als Ref-Design. Habe die Karte aber noch nirgendwo gesehen, gibt es die überhaupt oder ist das ein Fake-Bild auf der AMD-Seite?


----------



## Dudelll (13. Dezember 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für den Zweit-PC würde ich mir gerne eine RX6600 zulegen, allerdings nur als Ref-Design. Habe die Karte aber noch nirgendwo gesehen, gibt es die überhaupt oder ist das ein Fake-Bild auf der AMD-Seite?


Wenn sich das nicht geändert hat gibt's jeden Donnerstag Nachmittag für ein paar Minuten Karten im AMD Shop zu kaufen. Man braucht aber ne Menge Glück.

Edit : nvm von der 6600 gibt's scheinbar nur customs und keine Karten direkt von Amd


----------



## Michi240281 (13. Dezember 2021)

Ok! Also ist die 6600(XT) Ref mit einem Lüfter ein Fake-Bild? Sehr schade, die wäre perfekt gewesen! Gut danke, dann schau ich mal nach ner 6700XT Ref! Aber vermutlich werde ich wohl eh keine bekommen!


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2021)

Ich finde ja die Challenger+Eagle ganz interessant, dadurch das der 2. bzw. 3.Lüfter durchpusten kann.
(falls Es net mit der Ref. klappt, ... wäre mir ein Design mit nur 1xLü. eeh zu hitzig)


----------



## Dudelll (14. Dezember 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ok! Also ist die 6600(XT) Ref mit einem Lüfter ein Fake-Bild? Sehr schade, die wäre perfekt gewesen! Gut danke, dann schau ich mal nach ner 6700XT Ref! Aber vermutlich werde ich wohl eh keine bekommen!


Gibt ansonsten grad die 6600 Pulse für 500 bei mf. Kein toller Preis, aber naja die Preise sind halt nach wie vor bescheiden.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIX7g2bXomE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=31KCYR5WuxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... wer mal auf seinem WQHD-Moni ein bisschen downsampling probieren möchte

btw.
Hat eigentlich mal Jemand den chinesischen Internet Cafe Treiber getestet?
(sollte Chinesisch+English sein)
Auf der Downloadseite leider nur chinesisch.


			https://www.amd.com/zh-hans/support/kb/release-notes/icafe-windows-10-driver


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOfrdHUI2Ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2021)

Okay?
Warum _needen_ wir die denn?

Kannst du eine minimale Zusammenfassung in Textform für die _Guckfaulen_ geben @Xaphyr ?


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Dezember 2021)

Heidenei, eine guckfaule Eule, Sachen gibts... ^^
Im Grunde geht es um einen modifizierten Treiber, der auf allen Systemen SAM aktiviert und bei alten AMD Karten nochmal, je nach Spiel natürlich, etwas Leistung rauskitzelt. Anbei die Featureliste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf seiner Vega56 schafft Fabio so u.a. +7 min. FPS in Control@1080p. oder +8 min. FPS in Forza Horizon5@1080p. Das sind allerdings auch seine Best Cases.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Heidenei, eine guckfaule Eule, Sachen gibts...


Mich gibts halt nur einmal 



Xaphyr schrieb:


> der auf allen Systemen SAM aktiviert


Unabhängig von Board und CPU? 
Laut UEFI und GPU-Z ist das Feature bei mir auch aktiv, aber ich trau dem Braten nicht so recht, bei meiner altbackenen Hardware   (3600X/X570/RX580  )


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2021)

GPU-Queue und Multithreadworker klingen interessant. (für alte UE4 und Cryengine+Unity etc.)
_(könnte dann ruckelfreier sein, wenn die CPU ein bisschen mehr Vorarbeit leisten kann)_

btw.
Auch sollen ältere Games (DX9/10?) mit dem NIMEZ besser laufen.

edit:
Im 3dC hatte einer ne interessante Bemerkung zum UVen und dann Treiber@Stock zurücksetzen: zwecks BF2042
(geht net von alleine beim Voltregler auf default zurück)


----------



## DARPA (17. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Unabhängig von Board und CPU?


Wenn dann unabhängig von der GPU. Alles andere  ist technisch eigentlich nicht möglich.
Mit 3600X @ X570 erfüllst du ja die offiziellen Anforderungen von der Plattform Seite.

rBAR ist tatsächlich das einzige, was mir bei meinem Z170 Board fehlt.


----------



## arthur95 (17. Dezember 2021)

An die 6900XT Besitzer im Forum. Habe 2 Codes von AMD-Reward zu verschenken.

Bei Einlösung *auf einem RX 6900XT* System gibt es jeweils kostenlos FarCry6  (Uplay) & Resident Evil Village (Steam) &  1 Monat Xbox Game Pass

Einzulösen bei AMD-Reward.

First come First Serve
Bei Interesse PN!

(WICHTIG: Die Spiele kann man ausschließlich in einem RX 6900XT System* einlösen* (wird mit AMD-Tool gescheckt) auf 6800XT und Co gibt es nur den GamePass, daher würde ich die Codes nur an 69-Besitzer geben!)

Dürfte ein Geoblock geben (AT)


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2021)

btw.

Zu BF2042 schreibt ein User, das sein Virenschutz u.U. die Probs verursacht/verstärkt hat.
(wenn die GPU dadurch ausgebremst wird, gibts natürlich krasse DeepSleep-Drops beim Takt+Volt)


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2021)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Moin. Gibts hier jemanden, der eine Gigabyte Aorus 6900XT Xtreme Waterforce WB sein Eigen nennt und paar Erfahrungen zu der Karte preisgeben kann.


Im OCN-Forum meint ein User, das die Eingangsspannung lt. Bulldozoid sehr gut gefiltert wird. (weniger Ripple ?)
(ist mit seiner GamingOC, mit gleichem 3x 8pin PCB sehr zufrieden, Rest ist eh Chip+Vramlotterie)


----------



## Blackman2106 (20. Dezember 2021)

Danke. Ich denke, ich werd mir einfach mal eine holen und testen. Hab seit paar Tagen ein Zweitrechner dastehen ( AMD 5900X+6900XT) und bin positiv überrascht. Jetzt mal noch die 6900XT Waterforce mit meinem 9900k testen und schauen wie das läuft. Über die Feiertage brauch ich immer was zu tun 😂 und durch Corona hat man ja sonst nicht viel Spaß.


----------



## Ericius161 (20. Dezember 2021)

Wo finde ich denn die UWP-Variante der Treiber? 
Wollte gerade HAGS ausprobieren und bin nun darüber gestolpert, dass das mit den Treibern von der AMD-Homepage gar nicht geht?

Habe auch ein Problem, seit ich Windows 11 nutze (also seit gestern). Videos laggen/ verzerren teilweise fürn kurzen Moment. Vielleicht verschwindet das ja damit.


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2021)

Das wird schwierig, weil man zusätzlich zum HAGS-Treiber die RadeonSoftware aus dem MS-Store nutzen muß!
Was passiert dann in der Praxis?
W10-Update haut ne neuere RadeonSoftware drauf und meldet "der Treiber ist net kompatibel"
--> man müßte also Update unterbinden

Der letzte HAGS-Treiber war vom juni/Juli ca., wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.








						AMD Radeon Software - Preview Drivers - DCH/UWP
					

AMD Radeon Software - Preview Drivers - DCH/UWP   Driver Version - 22.20.27.07-221020a-384804C AMD Windows Driver Version - 31.0.12027.7000 Direct3D...




					forums.guru3d.com
				




v30.0.13015.1002

Zuerst uwp.pair.inf installieren, dann den Treiber per Gerätemanager und die RadeonSoftware vom Store.
GoodLuck!   ... ohne Garantie, das es jetzt noch geht

und in der Registry
nen zusätzlichen Eintrag erstellen, dann sollte man in Spielmodus den Schalter für HAGS finden, oder
wars dann bei Spielmodus/erweiterte Grafikeinstellungen ? (schon wieder vergessen)

Großer Nachteil der ganzen Aktion : der Treiber ist net aktuell genug für neue Games


----------



## Ericius161 (21. Dezember 2021)

Besten Dank!
Dachte, ich bin einfach zu ungeschickt den im Store zu finden. Bin davon ausgegangen HAGS sei unter Windows 11 ein Standardfeature. Auf die zwei Frames kann ich dann wohl auch verzichten.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2021)

Glaube unter W11 war HAGS noch nie verfügbar, ... ging nur unter W10 mit AMD.

btw.
Mit NV geht HAGS auch unter W11.
(schon komisch)


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Glaube unter W11 war HAGS noch nie verfügbar, ... ging nur unter W10 mit AMD.
> 
> btw.
> Mit NV geht HAGS auch unter W11.
> (schon komisch)


Versteheda eherlich gesagt das Problem nicht.


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2021)

Kann mir nur vorstellen, das AMD denkt, das SAM+HAGS sich irgendwie in die Quere kommen.
Und deshalb HAGS überhaupt nie offiziell freigegeben hat.

NV scheint die Bedenken net zu haben, ... Video ist @w11





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RGmFwYiFYco:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (27. Dezember 2021)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> So. Muss meine obere Aussage revidieren. Hab den Rechner nach drei Tagen testen direkt wieder verkauft ...
> Hab mir heute aber ne Aorus 6900XT Extreme Waterforce bestellt und ...
> Da hab ich dann gleich ein guten Vergleich zu meiner 3080 Waterforce bei identischem Grundgerüst.


Falls Du Erfahrung mit Liquidmetall hast, wäre Das ne gute Verbesserung, weil die Chipfläche bei der 6900 deutlich kleiner ist als bei der 3080.
Mit LM bekommt man die Hotspottemp. deutlich runter und kann wesentlich besser OCen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2021)

Wie sind hier eigentlich so die Erfahrungen mit W11 mit Bezug OC etc.


----------



## DaHell63 (27. Dezember 2021)

Sehr sehr schlecht. Mein luftgekühlter Opa Rechner muß doch ab und zu leiden .
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, daß mit WIN 11 alles genauso läuft wie vorher mit WIN 10.
Bis jetzt kein muß...eher nice to have.


----------



## Blackman2106 (27. Dezember 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Falls Du Erfahrung mit Liquidmetall hast, wäre Das ne gute Verbesserung, weil die Chipfläche bei der 6900 deutlich kleiner ist als bei der 3080.
> Mit LM bekommt man die Hotspottemp. deutlich runter und kann wesentlich besser OCen.


Erstmal will ich an der Karte nicht basteln und wenn ich mich dann für eine von Beiden entgültig entschieden habe, schauen wir mal weiter. 
Bezüglich W11 hab ich mir noch garkeine Gedanken gemacht, bau mir jetzt aber noch nen neuen Rechner zam und da werd ichs bestimmt gleich mal testen.


----------



## RX480 (27. Dezember 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, daß mit WIN 11 alles genauso läuft wie vorher mit WIN 10.


@ Intel

Wie schauts da inzwischen mit Ryzen aus? _(kann der L3 richtig arbeiten)_


----------



## DaHell63 (27. Dezember 2021)

Wenn man AIDA als Maßstab nimmt, hat sich das Problem nach dem Patch so ziemlich erledigt.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2021)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wenn man AIDA als Maßstab nimmt, hat sich das Problem nach dem Patch so ziemlich erledigt.


HDR hat Windoof leider immer noch nicht im Griff...
Ich brauch aktuell auch etwas mehr Spannung als unter W10, kann aber auch am Treiber liegen. Performance unterscheidet sich lediglich in Nuancen.


----------



## Ill_Doctore (28. Dezember 2021)

Nabend Leute!

Habe mal ne Frage bezüglich des Umbaus meiner 6900XT Referenz auf den Watercool Block.

Gibt es irgend ne Möglichkleit das Graphit-Pad vom Chip in einem Stück ab zu bekommen? Ich würde mir gern die Option offen halten, die Karte auf den Ursprungszustand zurück zu bauen, falls es möglich ist.

Ich weiß noch anfangs hieß es, man bekommt diese Pads nicht in einem Stück ab, bzw. wenn dann nur mit Glück... aber vllt ist euch ja inzwischen ne Methode bekannt (irgendwie mal mit Kältespray auskühlen und dann zügig ab nehmen oder was auch immer).
Die Karte ist inzwischen ziemlich genau 1 Jahr alt.


----------



## Blackman2106 (29. Dezember 2021)

So, die Neue Aorus ist da und ein kleines Stückchen größer als ihre 3080er Schwester 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2021)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob GB ein gutes Binning macht und der Chip besser als bei ner Gaming OC ist.
_(und ob tatsächlich ne halbwegs gute WLP+Montage garantiert ist für den Preis, ... zu sehen am Hotspot)_

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Ill_Doctore (29. Dezember 2021)

Ill_Doctore schrieb:


> Nabend Leute!
> 
> Habe mal ne Frage bezüglich des Umbaus meiner 6900XT Referenz auf den Watercool Block.
> 
> ...


Okay, wenn schon keiner weiß, ob man es nicht irgendwie in einem Stück abbekommen kann... weiß denn jemand, ob man ein Ersatzpad dafür bekommen kann irgendwie?


----------



## Noel1987 (29. Dezember 2021)

Ill_Doctore schrieb:


> Nabend Leute!
> 
> Habe mal ne Frage bezüglich des Umbaus meiner 6900XT Referenz auf den Watercool Block.
> 
> ...


Erwärmen geht da gut aber garantieren kann dir das trotzdem keiner 
Ich habe es mit einem Heißluftfön auf ca. 80 Grad erhitzt und dann abgezogen 
Ganz leicht gehebelt


----------



## Blackman2106 (29. Dezember 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob GB ein gutes Binning macht und der Chip besser als bei ner Gaming OC ist.
> _(und ob tatsächlich ne halbwegs gute WLP+Montage garantiert ist für den Preis, ... zu sehen am Hotspot)_
> 
> Viel Erfolg!


Neues Netzteil vorhin erst gekommen. Im Luxx ham drei Mann die Karte bekommen.
isoO hat seine mit dem MPT auf 2950@1,3V im Superposition 4k durchgebracht. Ich fang erstmal so mit dem Wattman an ranzutesten.  20° Unterschied GPU zu Hotspot.


----------



## RX480 (30. Dezember 2021)

20°C ist für WLP net schlecht. _(würde da auch nur in der Range mit den 360W asic bleiben, weil bei 400W und mehr die Schere nur sinnlos auf geht; ... die 6900 hat halt weniger Wärmeübertragungs/Chipfläche als die 3080 und man kommt ohne Liquidmetall eher an die sinnvollen Grenzen)

bzgl. MPT
Ich habe bei mir in FeatureControl das TemperaturDependVmin aktiviert und spassenshalber den Wert für Hotspot von 60°C auf 64°C hochgenommen, was Du ja über weite Teile vom TS-bench auch schaffst.
Falls Du eher nach nem 24/7-Setting statt nach Highscores schaust, wäre sicher SOC-Takt 1050MHz bei ca. 1075mV
für Vram-takt 2060 dicke ausreichend. Falls der fclk auch noch 2100MHz bei der normalen GPU-Spannung mitmacht, wäre Es ein echt guter Chip. (das ist nur Spekulation, das ein Verhältnis SOC:Fclk= 1:2 optimal wäre) 
Beim Vram@2060FT geht evtl. auch noch deutlich weniger VDDCI und MVDD. (mal als worst case redF z.Vgl.)
Passend zu Vram@2060FT wäre u.U. auch ein fclkboost von 2066MHz. (der boost muss net unbedingt so hoch wie der _ _fclk_
_gezogen werden)

fclk ist der Takt vom neuen IF-Cache, ... fclkboost hat was mit dem Zugriff Cache zu Vram zu tun._


----------



## Blackman2106 (30. Dezember 2021)

Grundsätzlich wollte ich einfach nur mal nen direkten Vergleich in Spielen haben, zwischen meiner Aorus 3080 und der Aorus 6900XT. Da ich zu 90% ACC (Simracing) spiel, wird da die Performance entscheident sein.
Natürlich wird dann auch bisl gebencht und das Maximum der Karte ausgelotet.


----------



## RX480 (30. Dezember 2021)

Da wird wohl eher die Frage entscheidend sein, ob VR oder nur normal am Moni.


----------



## Blackman2106 (30. Dezember 2021)

VR aktuell nicht.  Mit Kindern und Frau die permanent was wollen oder sonst was und bei Langstreckenrennen ist der Monitor aktuell die bessere Lösung. Ausserdem sitz ich genau unterm Dach und da haste im Sommer kein Spaß unter der Brille .  49 Zoll Samsung 5120x1440 und noch ein kleineren 4k für nebenbei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ill_Doctore (30. Dezember 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Erwärmen geht da gut aber garantieren kann dir das trotzdem keiner
> Ich habe es mit einem Heißluftfön auf ca. 80 Grad erhitzt und dann abgezogen
> Ganz leicht gehebelt


Besten Dank für den Tipp!  Hat gut geklappt, und das Pad ist in einem Stück runtergekommen.
Gab zwar in der Mitte eine leichte "Blase" und einen kleinen Riss an dem Rand davon, aber ein Pad in perfektem Zustand kann man ja auch wohl kaum erwarten nach einem Jahr durchbrutzeln...

Jetzt muß Aqua-Tuning nur noch meine Hardtubes raussuchen und dann kann ich heut Abend anfangen die Kiste zusammen zu bauen. Der Watercool Block macht jedenfalls echt nen Hammer Eindruck!


----------



## Blackman2106 (30. Dezember 2021)

Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## RX480 (30. Dezember 2021)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> 49 Zoll Samsung 5120x1440


NICE
_In der Auflösung sollte rBar/SAM auch noch Was bringen._


----------



## Blackman2106 (30. Dezember 2021)

Asche auf mein Haupt, hab ich für mein Board noch garnicht in Angriff genommen. muss erstmal neues Bios aufspielen


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2021)

SAM solltest du schon nutzen.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2021)

Guten Rutsch an die Radeon Community und frohe Neues.


----------



## Blackman2106 (31. Dezember 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> SAM solltest du schon nutzen.


Wollte ich nun machen und schwubs  nach dem BIOS Update spinnt der Rechner komplett 
Und natürlich allen hier einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2022)

Sollte so ähnlich auch bei Dir sein:








						PCI-Express Resizable BAR: RX 6800 XT mithilfe von Intel Core i9-10900K beschleunigt
					

Resizable BAR: PCGH verschafft Ihnen einen Überblick und hat getestet, was das Feature auf einem Core i9-10900K und einer 6800 XT von AMD leistet!




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



Was Es bringt lieber im Forum weiter lesen, ... siehe da Bilder von Hardware Unboxed.

AsRock Bios-Bsp.:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3RRJw7Dl5sU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann bei ner alten Installation noch vorher erfordern:








						How to convert MBR to GPT drive to switch BIOS to UEFI on Windows 10
					

A PC with UEFI is more secure and faster than the legacy one using BIOS, and here's how to switch.




					www.windowscentral.com
				



(man spart sich eine W10 Neuinstallation)


----------



## Blackman2106 (1. Januar 2022)

Danke, muss ich mir mal in Ruhe anschauen. Sobald ich das nämlich aktiviere, springt der Pc immer wieder ins Bios. Wenn ich nicht klar komm, schreib ich dir mal ne PN, müssen ja nicht hier alles zumüllen. Und dann muss ich auch erstmal wieder ein gescheites 5Ghz Setup bauen.... Hab mir also schon bisl Arbeit fürs neue Jahr besorgt


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2022)

Macht NIX, auch andere User wechseln mal auf RDNA2 und wollen SAM/rBar@Intel aktivieren.
--> das passt schon gut hierher

_eigentlich müsste der Threadstarter solche wichtigen Probleme in Post 1,2,3 behandeln_

btw.
_Ich bin mit dem 9400F noch ohne SAM unterwegs, weil ich in 4k spiele.
Und habe auch kein AsRock-Board. (nur ein preiswertes TufTuf)
(musste ASUS extra wg. des Bios anschreiben,  ... und habs bis jetzt noch net mal drauf, ... war nur ne Idee
falls ich öfters mit RT<<4k spielen würde, ... habe aber RT als sinnlos bzgl. Fps/W verworfen)_


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2022)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Danke, muss ich mir mal in Ruhe anschauen. Sobald ich das nämlich aktiviere, springt der Pc immer wieder ins Bios. Wenn ich nicht klar komm, schreib ich dir mal ne PN, müssen ja nicht hier alles zumüllen. Und dann muss ich auch erstmal wieder ein gescheites 5Ghz Setup bauen.... Hab mir also schon bisl Arbeit fürs neue Jahr besorgt











						B550 oder X570, neuer Ryzen und das Hoffen auf die Radeon 6800 (XT) - Warum viele Ihr Windows wohl zunächst für SAM neu installieren müssen | igor´sLAB
					

Aktuell gibt es viele Patches, neue BIOS-Versionen und diverse kleine Kinderkrankheiten bei ausgewählten Motherboard- und CPU-Konfigurationen, was z.B. den maximal erreichbaren Fabric-Takt betrifft.




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2022)

Er hat doch den neuen Ryzen+RDNA2-PC abgegeben und steckt die 6900 jetzt in den alten 9900k-PC, wo vorher auch die Waterforce drin war.

Wenn Du noch nen Link zu nem Intel-Mobo-Thread hast, dann mal her damit.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2022)

Das hat nichts mit Intel oder AMD zu tun.


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2022)

OK,
verstehe, die Bilder zu den Settings im Bios sind halbwegs gleich.


----------



## Blackman2106 (1. Januar 2022)

Ja, den neuen AMD PC hab ich nach einer Woche wieder verkauft und hab mir dafür ne Aorus 6900XT Waterforce bestellt und die in meinen alten Rechner gesteckt. Mittlerweile läuft der Rechner wieder, muss halt nur meine alten Setups wieder bisl ausloten. 
Und es ist bei mir so, das die Partition auf MBR läuft und nicht wie benötigt auf GPT


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2022)

Deswegen ja die Links von Gurdi und mir, how to "convert" im lfd. Betrieb.
Bei Gurdis Link gibts im Forum dann User, die Ihr W10 konvertiert haben.


----------



## DARPA (1. Januar 2022)

Wenn die Systemplatte MBR formatiert ist wird Windows auch nicht im UEFI Mode installiert sein.
Mit GPU-Z kann man checken welche Bedingungen für rBAR erfüllt sein müssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------

btw läuft würde ich sagen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2022)

Geht SF nur unter W11@WDDM 3.0 oder auch unter W10@WDDM 2.7 ?


----------



## Blackman2106 (1. Januar 2022)

Erstmal Sicherung machen, falls wieder was schief läuft 
Hab in 5 Tagen Ligarennen und da brauch ich den PC lauffähig.


----------



## DARPA (1. Januar 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Geht SF nur unter W11@WDDM 3.0 oder auch unter W10@WDDM 2.7 ?


Es ist Teil von DX12 Ultimate und damit auch unter Win10 verfügbar. Wird bei mir ja zumindest auch als Feature erkannt und ausgeführt. Warum praktisch keine Steigerung, keine Ahnung. Vllt irgendwas softwareseitig broken oder ist so


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2022)

btw.
Wenn man sich 8k-Gaming so anschaut, sollte mit RSR dann 60fps@6900 drin sein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RkFpujmf9s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaHell63 (2. Januar 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Geht SF nur unter W11@WDDM 3.0 oder auch unter W10@WDDM 2.7 ?


 WIN10








						I scored 0 in Sampler Feedback feature test
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




WIN11








						I scored 0 in Sampler Feedback feature test
					

Intel Core i9-7920X Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6800 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2022)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> So, PC läuft erstmal wieder, aktuell noch ohne SAM/R-BAR.  ....
> Power Limit lag laut GPU-Z bei max *382W*+40W also ca 422W (allerdings fast nur bei TS, ansonsten weniger)


68°C Hotspot sieht gut aus für Original ab Werk gepastet.


----------



## Blackman2106 (3. Januar 2022)

Denk ich auch und deswegen bastel ich da auch erstmal nix auseinander.  Jetzt im Winter kann man zum Benchen ja auch mal zwei Fenster öffnen und ordentlich durchlüften.


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2022)

Wenn ich in meinem kleinen 10m²-Homeoffice länger spiele, kippe ich auch das Fenster an.

Wie läuft denn jetzt eigentlich AssettoCorsa auf der neuen Graka?
_(im Vgl. zur Alten; Hat sich der Wechsel gelohnt bzgl. W/fps und Wassertemps bei nem festen Fps-Limit 140 oder 147fps
und
Kannst Du Vorteile durch die 16GB Vram im Spielfluss ausmachen?)

Bei AMD muss man ja immer erstmal schauen, ob sich 147fps an nem 144Hz Moni mit EnhancedSync wirklich smooth machen 
oder obs besser ist mit ES=off @140fps zu spielen.
Ein ständiger Wechsel 144+/-X wird ja i.d.R. net empfohlen._


----------



## Blackman2106 (3. Januar 2022)

Also ACC läuft bei gleichen Grafikeinstellungen ein wengl langsamer (5-7Fps weniger). Die 3080 hat die besseren Min Fps, was man besonders beim Rennstart im vollen Fahrerfeld nachvollziehen kann. Mit der 3080 hatte ich bei 90 nen Limiter drin und bei der 69er bei 85 aktuell. Ich muss mir für das Spiel noch ein gutes Setup zambauen. Die Ampere lief übern AB mit ner Kurve konstant 1965Mhz@0,9V  und für die Navi muss ich mal schauen was da am besten ist. RAM technisch gibt's da keine Vorteile, das Spiel genehmigt sich je nach Wetter und Fahrerzahl 8,5-9,5GB. Das gleiche würde ich pauschal auch beim Verbrauch meinen, der da zwischen 280-330W bendelt laut OSD im Spiel. Muss mich jetzt noch mit Freesync bzw Freesync Premium beschäftigen, das im Rennen alles Glatt läuft 
Wasser und auch Kartentemps sind ebenfalls fast identisch, 1-2 ° nur Unterschied.


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2022)

Das kann an den Unterschieden beim Treiberstand liegen!

NV nutzt HAGS und AMD bräuchte halt zwingend SAM/rBar für gute minFps.
_Wenn Du dann mal W11@UEFI mit aktivem rBar/SAM drauf hast, kannste ja mal bitte schreiben, obs besser wird. _


----------



## Blackman2106 (3. Januar 2022)

Das Spiel wurde ja irgendwo von Nvidia in der Entwicklung mit betreut. Ist es beim zocken mit Navi eigentlich sinnvoll nen festen Takt einzustellen (2500-2600 bzw 2600-2700)? Das die Karte nicht ununterbrochen hoch und runtertaktet?


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2022)

2500-2700 reicht sicherlich.

Zuviel minTakt kostet evtl. nur unnötig W.


----------



## bath92 (3. Januar 2022)

@Blackman2106 etwas Lektüre für den Start: Navi 21 [Max] Overclocking Tutorial

@ApolloX30 ist auch hier aktiv.


----------



## Blackman2106 (3. Januar 2022)

bath92 schrieb:


> @Blackman2106 etwas Lektüre für den Start: Navi 21 [Max] Overclocking Tutorial
> 
> @ApolloX30 ist auch hier aktiv.


Schon gelesen. Jetzt geht's erstmal um Gamesetup optimal zu basteln.
Ein Benchsetup hab ich schon.


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2022)

In dem Sinne kannste wirklich nur mal 2600-2700 vs. 2500-2700 testen, weils ja unterschiedliche Ansichten zum  Clockstretching beim minTakt gibt.

... kann bei jedem Game anders sein und gerade SimRace ist ja sehr anspruchsvoll

Was evtl. helfen könnte, wäre minFclk spassenshalber auf 1866MHz anheben, passend zum minTakt. (im MPT)
_(und evtl. den fclkboost auf 1940MHz, falls net stabil, dann halt nur 1866MHz)_


----------



## bath92 (3. Januar 2022)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Schon gelesen. Jetzt geht's erstmal um Gamesetup optimal zu basteln.
> Ein Benchsetup hab ich schon.


Man kann sich da aber schon viel für ein nettes 24/7-Setup ableiten.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2022)

Sagt mal, gibt's im Treiber keine Option den Monitor auf dem Desktop mit 144Hz und im Spiel mit 170Hz zu betreiben. 
Bin die Optionen soweit durch, hab aber nichts gefunden. 
Bei 170Hz taktet der Speicher meiner 6700XT hoch und die Karte wird unnötig warm und verbraucht dreimal so viel Strom.


----------



## bath92 (3. Januar 2022)

@JoM79 Nein, da es verschiedene Betriebsmodi des Monitors sind und nichts mit dem GPU-Treiber zu tun hat.

Wenn es eine Lösung geben sollte, dann vermutlich via Custom Resolution Utility


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2022)

Na toll, im Nvidia Treiber hat das wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## Blackman2106 (3. Januar 2022)

Hab ich vorhin auch die ganze Zeit gesucht und nix gefunden


----------



## Blackman2106 (3. Januar 2022)

bath92 schrieb:


> Man kann sich da aber schon viel für ein nettes 24/7-Setup ableiten.


Ja. Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur wissen, ob ein permanenter fester Takt (so wie ich bei Ampere mit dem AB ne Kurve gemacht habe 1965MHz@0,9V) hier bei Navi auch sinnvoll bzw überhaupt machbar ist oder es eine bessere Variante gibt?!


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2022)

Also man kann im Treiber für ein und dieselbe Auflösung verschiedene Takte als CustomResi erstellen und sollte diese dann auch im Game anwählen können._ (z.Bsp. gibts bei FHD ja 59 und 60Hz)

Sollte also auch ohne CRU möglich sein.

Früher hatte ich auch mal 1800p@50Hz in D probiert, ... kann an älteren TV´s ohne Freesync u.U. besser sein als 60Hz-vsync.
(wenn man öfters Dipps unter die 60Hz/Fps hat; mein HISENSE könnte damit wunderbar umgehen, weil der auch für den US-Markt ready ist)_


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2022)

Gibt genug Spiele, da kannst du keine Hertz auswählen.
Bin es halt von Nvidia gewöhnt, da geht das ganz einfach.
Gut, meine 3070 hat auch bei 170Hz runtergetaktet, bei AMD scheinen sie das seit Jahren nicht in den Griff zu kriegen.


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2022)

Wenn Du keine Hz auswählen kannst, dann pack Dir nen simplen HRC-Switch in die Taskleiste.
(hoffentlich bleibt das Game dann bei der Frequenz)





						HRC – HotKey Resolution Changer | funk.eu...hey, it's just me...
					

HRC - HotKey Resolution Changer v2.1 Do you also have a multi monitor setup and are annoyed with always having to change the resolution manually? Then HCR will be as helpful to you as it is to me... - Starts minimized (add shortcut to StartUp to start with windows) - Sits silently in the tray




					funk.eu
				




Habe dort meine CustomResis auf der rechten Mouse mit einem Klick.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2022)

Ne, da bleib ich lieber bei 144Hz und warte das AMD das fixt irgendwann.


----------



## bath92 (5. Januar 2022)

Via Amazon-Prime-Gaming gibt es gerade Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order als Origin-Key für umme. 

Außerdem umsonst Total War Warhammer und World War Z Aftermath allerdings nur bei Verknüpfung von Amazon- und Epic-Konto.


----------



## Methusalem (12. Januar 2022)

Vorsicht mit der Installation des neuesten Treibers.

Der führt bei meinem Multimonitor-Setup (Hauptbildschirm + 2 weitere) sofort zum Ausschalten des Rechners, sobald einer der anderen Monitore eingeschaltet wird.

Hat jemand von euch eventuell das gleiche Problem?

Bin jetzt tatsächlich wieder zurück zum letzten WHQL. Da gibt's das Problem nicht.


----------



## Einbecker41 (12. Januar 2022)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit der Installation des neuesten Treibers.
> 
> Der führt bei meinem Multimonitor-Setup (Hauptbildschirm + 2 weitere) sofort zum Ausschalten des Rechners, sobald einer der anderen Monitore eingeschaltet wird.
> 
> ...


Habe den neusten heute installiert nach dem hochfahren kam die Meldung 64bit support nicht kompatibel, im  installationsfenster  kam ein Button mit der Meldung Treiber für meine 6800xt reparieren, die Treiberoberfläche liess sich  dann nicht öffnen. Treiber wieder deinstalliert, und dann nochmal neu, jetzt geht alles ohne Probleme. Habe Win 11 und nur 1 Monitor.


----------



## LordEliteX (12. Januar 2022)

Hab auch mal den neuesten Treiber geladen. Die haben wohl das Problem mit dem hohen Idle Mem Takt gefixt.
Kann sogar Videos schauen ohne das der Mem Takt hoch geht.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2022)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Hab auch mal den neuesten Treiber geladen. Die haben wohl das Problem mit dem hohen Idle Mem Takt gefixt.
> Kann sogar Videos schauen ohne das der Mem Takt hoch geht.


Bei welcher Auflösung und wieviel Hertz?


----------



## LordEliteX (12. Januar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei welcher Auflösung und wieviel Hertz?


WQHD 144Hz und FHD 100Hz.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2022)

Das ist doch schon lange gefixt.
Nur wie bei mit mit WQHD 170Hz hat es bisher nicht funktioniert.

Edit:
Gerade ausprobiert, geht immer noch  nicht.


----------



## Ericius161 (13. Januar 2022)

Bei mir (3840x2160 und 120hz) ist das auch noch nicht gefixed. Mit aktivem VRR taktet der Ram runter, ich will das aber eigentlich nicht nutzen.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. Januar 2022)

Nach einem Neustart ist bei mir leider auch wieder alles beim alten. Youtube Video offen und Mem Takt auf Max..


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2022)

Ich mache den WHQL Treiber wieder drauf, mit dem neuesten habe ich Probleme in Forza.


----------



## bath92 (16. Januar 2022)

God of War macht zweifelsohne richtig Laune, die Performance (auf AMD-Hardware) ist teilweise aber noch verbesserungswürdig. Bis auf Texturen und Filterung (jeweils Ultra) alle Settings auf Hoch gibt es immer mal wieder Low-FPS ohne ersichtlichen Grund. CPU- wie auch GPU-Auslastung dümpeln vor sich hin, die FPS droppen aber von 72 (Framelimit via RTSS) in den mittleren 50iger Bereich. 

An der Speicherverwaltung müssen die übrigens auch nochmal was mach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (16. Januar 2022)

In welcher Auflösung spielst du? Ich komme mit allem auf Max in WQHD nicht mal auf 10GB Vram Belegung.


----------



## bath92 (16. Januar 2022)

3440 x 1440 (UWQHD)

Edit: Wenn wir hier über einen Vergleich 6800XT vs. 3090 sprechen, kommt die bessere Texturkomprimierung seitens Nvidia noch hinzu. Somit eher Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an unserer Auflösung (21:9)
Mit der RX 6800 habe ich in 3440x1440p immer wieder mal kleine Slowdowns. Mit der RTX 3070 in 2560x1440p auch nach 2 Stunden nicht einen Ruckler.
Komischerweise komme ich weder mit der RX 6800 noch mit der RTX 3070 auch nur annähernd auf einen realen VRam Verbrauch von 8GB (~ 5-7 GB). Dafür ist der Ram mit jeweills 22GB gut gefüllt.
Voreinstellung ist ultra.


----------



## DARPA (17. Januar 2022)

Ich zocke GoW in UHD mit max. Grafikeinstellungen (außer Motion Blur und Film Grain).

Bin bisher durchgehend im 59-fps-Limit. Läuft sehr rund.


----------



## bath92 (17. Januar 2022)

Im PCGH-Techniktest gibt es die Antwort: Achtung, Speicherleck!


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LJPN2WbcD3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei Steam gibts auch ne Demo, die man sich mal runterladen kann.
_(für Freunde der Egoperspektive, ... mir persönlich ist der Konsolen-ThirdPersonView in GoW etc. net so angenehm)_


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2022)

AMD Radeon RX 6500 XT Review: The Return of the 'Budget' GPU
					

We can only hope it will actually cost $199




					www.tomshardware.com
				




Die 6500xt reicht gerade so für Medium, aber bei nem guten Takt ab Werk und seeehr niedriger Lüfterdrehzahl.
Hallo Gurdi, schon ein Sample aquiriert?
(da geht evtl. beim fclk+VramFT2/3+GFX noch Einiges, bei den Kühlreserven, TPU nutzt ja leider kein MPT!?)


----------



## Dudelll (19. Januar 2022)

Das ist so lächerlich was die Karte leistet. Selbst für uvp ists eigentlich traurig wenn man dran denkt das es die rx480 auch schon für 200€ gab. Das es die sicher so gut wie nicht zu dem Preis geben wird kommt noch oben drauf.

Wenn der Markt in 2-3 Jahren immer noch so aussieht Wechsel ich definitv zur Konsole statt nochmal ne neue gpu zu kaufen


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2022)

Vor 3 Jahren war die Lage ohne Covid noch viel entspannter.
Selbst ne 56 hätte man für 250€ bekommen können.

Positiv an sich ist der Verbrauch/Lautstärke, ... u.U. ganz sinnvoll für nen HTPC, falls man im Wozi. noch net auf 4k-Tv
hochgerüstet hat.

edit: _Das man die 6500 in Belgien für 212€ bekommt, ist ja krass, falls Jemand dort anliefern lassen kann.





						PowerColor Fighter Radeon RX 6500 XT grafische kaart 1x HDMI, 1x DisplayPort
					

De PowerColor Fighter Radeon RX 6500 XT grafische kaart is gebaseerd op de AMD Radeon RX 6500 XT Chip en beschikt over 4 GB GDDR6 geheugen dat via ...




					www.alternate.be
				



_


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. Januar 2022)

Ähm Entschuldigung?
Gerade mit DDU Treiber deinstalliert, frischen geladen und dann kommt das... soll das so sein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Januar 2022)

Welche Version und von wo geladen?

Normal ist das jedenfalls nicht meiner Erfahrung nach ^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Welche Version und von wo geladen?
> 
> Normal ist das jedenfalls nicht meiner Erfahrung nach ^^


Aktueller Wqhl von der AMD Seite , der Optionale läuft.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Januar 2022)

Siehste... hab ich schon oft gesagt: shice auf WQHL


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2022)

Na kein Wunder, du musst ja auch den WHQL Treiber nehmen und nicht den WQHL.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Siehste... hab ich schon oft gesagt: shice auf


diese Abkürzung!


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. Januar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na kein Wunder, du musst ja auch den WHQL Treiber nehmen und nicht den WQHL.


Wirklich


----------



## RX480 (21. Januar 2022)

btw.
Hitman III und RainbowSixSiege Extraction ist jetzt im Gamepass.


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Januar 2022)

Servus,
nach langer Abstinenz bin ich mal wieder zurück, mittlerweile hab ich die Vega durch ne RX6700XT getauscht.
Gibts noch einen spezifischen Thread der sich um uv oc dreht oder findet man das hier verstreut?
Mir gehts drum mal ein paar Eckdaten zu bekommen um die Graka etwas kühler zu bekommen, denn beim Stresstest erreicht die gut und gerne 105° Übergangstemperatur...


----------



## Einbecker41 (28. Januar 2022)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Servus,
> nach langer Abstinenz bin ich mal wieder zurück, mittlerweile hab ich die Vega durch ne RX6700XT getauscht.
> Gibts noch einen spezifischen Thread der sich um uv oc dreht oder findet man das hier verstreut?
> Mir gehts drum mal ein paar Eckdaten zu bekommen um die Graka etwas kühler zu bekommen, denn beim Stresstest erreicht die gut und gerne 105° Übergangstemperatur...


Du meinst die Hotspot Temperatur?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. Januar 2022)

Moin.

Nachdem einige Spiele abgestürzt sind, habe ich per Auto Erkennung den Treiber nochmal drüberinstallieren lassen und jetzt läuft ein Inplace Upgrade (Win10 21H2)


----------



## RX480 (29. Januar 2022)

Es gibt inzwischen nen 22.1.2 WHQL, ... k.A. ob der stabiler läuft.
der beta mit VLK 1.3 ist momentan sicher net für jedes Game erforderlich
(glaube net, das R6E schon den braucht)


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. Januar 2022)

Hab grad nochmal die chipsatztreiber und den 22.1.2 neu installiert.

Settings: 2400mhz@1,15v (6900xt merc 319)
Das müsste noch besser gehen.

Metro exodus ee neu installiert. Spielstände sind weg und die hdmi Verbindung bricht immer noch ab, wenn ich die Auflösung ändern möchte....und die Lüfter sind ab 40% deutlich hörbar. Hoffentlich kann man da noch einiges optimieren

Assassins creed syndicate ist auch beim ändern der Eknstellungen gecrasht (Bild weg).
Nfs Hotpursuit Remastered hat mehr Frametime Spikes als auf der RTX3060 mobile, dafür nimmt sich die 6900xt nur 100 Watt.

Star wars Battlefront 2017 läuft bisher am besten.

Entweder ist  die Karte für bestimmte Spiele nicht geeignet oder die Software ist immer noch in der Testphase.

Die Undervolting Einstellungen werden in der Radeon Software nicht gespeichert. Nach einem Neustart sind die weg.

Scheinbar muss für die Karte einiges mehr an Aufwand betrieben werden...


----------



## RX480 (29. Januar 2022)

Deaktivier mal den AB!
vermutlich hast Du noch ein Häkchen drin, was die Wattman-Settings überschreibt


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. Januar 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Deaktivier mal den AB!
> vermutlich hast Du noch ein Häkchen drin, was die Wattman-Settings überschreibt


Dann deinstalliere ich den AB.
Sollte alles über den Wattman laufen.
Wattman Voreinstellung auf Standard.

Core auf 2300mhz
Spannung auf 1,12v für den Anfang.

Die Standardsettings: 2548mhz/1,2v mit boost auf über 2,65 GHz heizen die Karte zu sehr auf (80°C+). Die Lüfter drehen dann mit über 2000rpm.


----------



## RX480 (29. Januar 2022)

Falls net stabil, mal nur auf 2300MHz@1125 ...1128 ...1131mV im Wattman runter gehen!
manche Chips sind da empfindlich (wenn der Offset zu groß wird)

Die XFX ganz speziell darf net >95°C Hotspot laufen, sonst könnte es throtteln und instabil werden.
Das könnte man per PL = -5...-10% einregeln.
Zum benchen eh Lüfter auf 100% und Seitenteil auf, um safe zu sein.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. Januar 2022)

Fürs benchen ist mir die Karte zu teuer.
Mein Ziel sind unter 300 Watt bei fast gleichbleibender Leistung und unter 1500 RPM Lüfterdrehzahl ohne Abstürze.

2300mhz@1,125v sind eingestellt. Teste jetzt nochmal ein paar Spiele. Shadow of the tomb Raider scheint schonmal gut zu laufen


----------



## RX480 (29. Januar 2022)

Mit der Drehzahl in Games musste halt beobachten und doch ab und zu ein Fps-Limit setzen, damits net
zu warm + laut wird.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (30. Januar 2022)

Neues Problem.

Rechner gesperrt, halbe Stunde unterwegs.
Wieder am Rechner, Lüfter drehen aber laut TV kommt kein Signal an.

HDMI Port Wechsel, Singal wird kurz erkannt und ist direkt wieder weg.

Auch ein Fehler der beim Laptop mit RTX 3060 mobile mit demselben HDMI Kabel und demselben TV nicht passiert.

OT:
Die neu gekauften Win10Pro Keys funktionieren natürlich nicht über die Aktivierung in Win10/11.
Bei einer Neuinstallation von Win10pro sich  Windows mit dem neuen Pro Key aktivieren. 2ter Versuch


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2022)

Trenn mal spassenshalber den TV für ne Minute richtig vom Netz.
_(evtl. muss der HDMi-Eingang neu erkannt werden von beiden Seiten)

Hatte Gurdi mal mit nem normalen Moni so ähnlich._


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Januar 2022)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Hotspot Temperatur?


Korrekt


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (30. Januar 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Trenn mal spassenshalber den TV für ne Minute richtig vom Netz.
> _(evtl. muss der HDMi-Eingang neu erkannt werden von beiden Seiten)
> 
> Hatte Gurdi mal mit nem normalen Moni so ähnlich._


Musste durch den Key Windows 10 neu installieren. Die win10pro Version hat den Fehler nicht. Hab das Windows 11 Upgrade auch schon fertiggestellt. Die ersten Tests liefen auch ohne Probleme. Scheinbar lief mein altes win10 home nicht mehr stabil genug für aktuelle gpus.


----------



## DARPA (1. Februar 2022)

Taktet eure Karte eigentlich den PCIe-Bus runter im Idle? Meine machts nämlich nicht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. Februar 2022)

Ich trag mal was zur allgemeinen Erheiterung bei 
Gerade gesehen auf UserBenchmark:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ja, ich weiß, dass Userbenchmark BS ist, aber um kurz einzuschätzen, in welchem Bereich eine Karte liegt, eignet es sich trotzdem  *


----------



## chill_eule (1. Februar 2022)

Haben die sie noch Alle? 

Userbenchmark ist eh schon murks und jetzt endgültig eine Anti-AMD Plattform?


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Februar 2022)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, dass Userbenchmark BS ist, aber um kurz einzuschätzen, in welchem Bereich eine Karte liegt, eignet es sich trotzdem


Dann sollte PCGH mal schleunigst nachbenchen...........ich will meine GTX 1080Ti zurück .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (1. Februar 2022)

Nix neues bei denen 



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/intel-gegenueber-amd-bevorzugt-userbenchmark-wird-von-reddit-gebannt.566580/page-2#post-10771914


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. Februar 2022)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Dann sollte PCGH mal schleunigst nachbenchen...........ich will meine GTX 1080Ti zurück .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei aktuellen Karten kann man ja immer zum PCGH-GPU-Index greifen 
Aber such mal auf die schnelle einen einigermaßen brauchbaren Vergleich von ner HD7950 zu GTX1650/60 // 6500XT o.ä.

Die Alten Flagship-Karten kann ich persönlich nur schwer einschätzen.


Btw. der Text unter der 6800:


Spoiler: Beschreibung RX 6800 Userbench



The RX 6800 delivers a staggering generational jump in performance. AMD have upgraded the single fan cooler to a more efficient triple fan solution, perhaps indicating a shift in focus from benchmark busting headlines to user experience. Following the widespread issues that users faced with the 5000 and Vega series, we are cautiously optimistic that AMD have taken steps to ensure driver and hardware stability, but this will need to be proven over time. The release of the RX 6800 explains why Nvidia doubled performance per dollar with their 3000 series release just a few weeks ago. A comparison between Nvidia’s previous generation flagship, the 2080 Ti, and the 6800-XT shows that AMD now offer comparable raw performance at half the price. 16GB of VRAM is a key feature of the 6800 cards. At higher resolutions and detail settings, performance can bottleneck without sufficient GPU memory. AMD's marketers often cherry pick obscure games with high res/settings, the details of which are rarely disclosed, then compare the results with cards that have less memory. In that scenario, the cards with less memory look weaker than they would at 1080p. The 1080p results are sometimes omitted, or worse, partially omitted and frame drops are conveniently ignored. Most users will see little benefit in gaming at high resolutions. Without drastic price cuts (MSRP $580 USD) and miraculous marketing via countless promo videos and sponsored reviews, the 6800 will struggle to compete, partly because it lacks RTX+DLSS which is required for the best gaming experience in class leading titles such as Cyberpunk 2077. Users should be wary of AMD’s army of social media accounts whose goal is to dupe shoppers any way they can. [_Nov '20 GPUPro_]


----------



## bath92 (1. Februar 2022)

Fällt das noch unter "freie Meinung"? Schon eine harte Tatsachenverdrehung. Der Teil 'sponsored reviews' toppt dann aber alles. Als wäre das in der Branche mittlerweile nicht gang und gäbe. Vor allem UB sollte an der Stelle lieber gar nichts sagen, hängen doch sowas von am Tropf von Intel... 

Man sollte die Reichweite der Seite nicht unterschätzen. Dürfte bei Google noch immer ganz oben gelistet sein, wenn der nicht PC-Technik affine Nutzer nach Benchmarks sucht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Februar 2022)

Technical City sieht die 6800xt weit vor der 1080ti https://technical.city/de/video/GeForce-GTX-1080-Ti-vs-Radeon-RX-6800-XT

Find die Seite ganz ok. Klar sind die pcgh Benchmarks besser aber fürs kurze googeln bekommt man da schnell eine Übersicht.


----------



## DaHell63 (3. Februar 2022)

Ach....ich persönlich finde die Average Bewertung von Userbench ganz amüsant. Das Problem sehe ich eher wenn sich ein unbedarfter User nach Hardware umschaut.

Alleine dieser Satz:
*"Users should be wary of AMD’s army of social media accounts whose goal is to dupe shoppers any way they can."*

Userbench Average:
GTX 1080Ti  136%......RX 6800 134%

Damit sie Recht haben werde ich mal ein paar Fake News verbreiten.... GTX 1080Ti  vs  RX 6800.
Die Ergebnisse sind irgendwie garnicht Userbench like .

FS.....+55.9%
FSE..+56.4%
FSU..+55.4%
TS.....+74.4%
TSE..+76.4%

SOTTR Benchmark (die GTX 1080 nur TAA) +58%

Da ich 3440x1440p spiele habe ich die Benches von PCGH von neuen Spielen (2021)  verglichen...hat auch irgendwie nichts mit Userbench gemein....gehört wohl auch zur AMD Army die den gemeinen User täuschen wollen.


----------



## Ericius161 (3. Februar 2022)

Das Userbenchark unseriöser Betrug ist, hat sich doch eigentlich schon längst rumgesprochen?
Hat nicht sogar LTT da mal n Video zu gemacht?


----------



## RX480 (4. Februar 2022)

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-22-2-1
		

(Beta für DyingLight2)

edit: falls der Treiber in DX12 net wirklich hilft, siehts mit nem älteren Treiber u.U. in DX11 besser aus
(Wolfgang + GameGPU hatten noch mit nem alten Treiber getestet)


----------



## DARPA (4. Februar 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Taktet eure Karte eigentlich den PCIe-Bus runter im Idle? Meine machts nämlich nicht.


?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Februar 2022)

Guten Morgen.

welche Einstellungen (Afterburner, amd Software o.ä.) laufen nach eurer Erfahrung einwandfrei mit der 6900xt Merc 319?

- Stock mit Minimalsetup des Treibers zählt für mich nicht, da die Karte in dem Modus extrem laut wird (keine Lüftersteuerung).


----------



## Edelhamster (5. Februar 2022)

Seitdem ich meine Toxic EE zum Jahreswechsel in ein Dark Base Pro 900 verpflanzt habe, bin ich nur noch mit dem auf 284W beschränkten Silent-Bios unterwegs.
Taktet bis 2,6Ghz und ist mit 600-900rpm dabei extrem leise, weil die Target-Junction gegenüber dem Standardbios von 85°C auf 90°C angehoben wird.
Vllt hilft es wem weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Februar 2022)

Ich teste noch ein paar andere Einstellungen und eröffne bei weiteren Problemen einen Thread unter Praxisprobleme.

Derzeit:
90% Takt @100% Spannung bei 25% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. 
99,6% im Time spy und Time Spy Extreme Stress Test


----------



## ApolloX30 (5. Februar 2022)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> welche Einstellungen (Afterburner, amd Software o.ä.)


Alarm, er verwendet Afterburner. Unnötig bei aktuellen Radeons - ggf. sogar fehleranfällig.

Hier, wohl bekomms...








						[Guide] - Navi 21 Max Overclocking Tutorial [6800 XT / 69X0 XT]
					

Wer wissen will, was die eigene Navi 21 Karte wirklich kann, aber nicht weiß, wie man das anstellt, der ist hier richtig. Ein Typischer Fall ist dieser: Karte gekauft und jetzt läuft die viel langsamer als bei den großen Jungs im Luxx Forum. Was tun?   Inhaltsverzeichnis 1. Time Spy: das (fast)...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Februar 2022)

Deshalb läuft der Afterburner auch nicht. Ich hatte den nur erwähnt, falls jemand eine Lösung über den Afterburner kennt.

Der unterstützt in der Beta Version auch RX 6000.

Ich hab jetzt auch Mal einen Thread unter Praxisprobleme erstellt, da meine Karte reproduzierbar die HDMI Verbindung unterbricht und ein manueller Neustart erforderlich ist.


----------



## ChaosNik (6. Februar 2022)

Servus miteinander.

Ich hab ein kleines Problem? mit meiner 6900xt. Hab gerade mal nach längerem UV betrieb mal Lust das OC etwas zu probieren...

Ausganglage 21400 Punkte im 3d Mark Time Spy bei 1050mv und ca. 2450mhz...

Mit OC auf 2600mhz (und ja die liegen dauerhaft an) nur noch 18500 Punkte .

Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?


----------



## Blackman2106 (6. Februar 2022)

Link vom TS Run? FPS Limiter drin?


----------



## ChaosNik (6. Februar 2022)

2400mhz https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/71742314?

2500mhz https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/71741614?

vom Run mit 2600mhz hab ich keinen Link mehr.

Aber meine Graka macht mit weniger Takt schlicht mehr Leistung...und das kapier ich gerade einfach nicht


----------



## Blackman2106 (6. Februar 2022)

Hast du während des Laufs HW Info mitlaufen?


----------



## ChaosNik (6. Februar 2022)

Zwecks Performance Einbußen oder was meinste?

Aber ne das lief in keinem der Läufe mit..war jedes mal ein neu gestartetes System.

Kann ich demnächst aber mal mitlaufen lassen.

Edit: FPS Limiter sind entsprechend natürlich auch aus.


----------



## Blackman2106 (6. Februar 2022)

Da sieht man sehr oft wo das Problem liegen könnte usw. Da hast alle Werte für die Karte, PL, Spannung ,Temps usw.


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2022)

btw.
Zahlen sind net Alles, ... mal ein Video zu DL2@DX11:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0QCeLNnZ744

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackman2106 (7. Februar 2022)

Wenn die Grafik mal ein bisl besser wär.....


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2022)

Oder man spielt mal wieder BF BC2, ist jetzt auch im Gamepass und belegt nur 5GB auf der Platte.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2022)

Bei mir steht erstmal TWW3 auf dem Zettel, das sind einfach Bombe aus und ich freu mich wie Bolle auf den nächsten Teil der Serie.


----------



## bath92 (12. Februar 2022)

RX 6800 (non-XT) für 979€ (nach Gutscheinabzug) direkt von Asus via Ebay


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2022)

Ich würde aktuellk warten, die Preise scheinen deutlich zu fallen aktuell.


----------



## bath92 (12. Februar 2022)

Ich weiß, aber nicht jeder kann/will warten.


----------



## RX480 (12. Februar 2022)

Wenn die Amis Ende März/Anfang April die Zinsen anheben, weiss Keiner, ob der Euro net abkackt.
Preise können dann nur noch bei krassem Überangebot fallen.

Von Ukraine oder Covid in China (örtliche Quarantäne/Hafenschließung o.ä.) ganz zu schweigen.
Also bis die von Gurdi erhofften Preissenkungen real werden, kann viel passieren.


----------



## Blackman2106 (12. Februar 2022)

Deswegen lieber mal ein zwei auf Lager legen


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn die Amis Ende März/Anfang April die Zinsen anheben, weiss Keiner, ob der Euro net abkackt.
> Preise können dann nur noch bei krassem Überangebot fallen.
> 
> Von Ukraine oder Covid in China (örtliche Quarantäne/Hafenschließung o.ä.) ganz zu schweigen.
> Also bis die von Gurdi erhofften Preissenkungen real werden, kann viel passieren.


Klar passieren kann viel, ich denke aber aufgrund der Lage der Cyptos derzeit, der baldigen Umstellung von Ether sowie allgemein der Lage würde ich darauf tippen dass die Preise noch etwas weiter fallen. Die Nachfrage hat spürbar nachgelassen.


----------



## RX480 (13. Februar 2022)

Kenne mich mit Crypto net so aus, aber die Miner wechseln dann doch eher von Ether weg und nehmen was Anderes.
Und bei Ether scheints mehr Geschwafel zu sein, als tatsächlich schnell gehen zu können.

bzgl. Geschwafel
Da haben garantiert die BigBoys von der Börse Interesse daran, mit Gerüchten den Kurs zu drücken.
... man verdient vgl.weise einfacher an schwankenden Kursen als mit Mining selbst


----------



## Dudelll (13. Februar 2022)

Denke auch die Preise werden langsam fallen.

Im Grunde aber vllt eher weil die meisten die bereit waren die momentanen kosten in Kauf zu nehmen mittlerweile alle mehr als genug Chancen hatten was zu ergattern und weil die Karten einfach seit zwei Jahren auf dem Markt sind. 

Überteuerte Preise für neuen Kram machen denk ich viele noch mit, überteuerte Preise für Karten die in evtl 6 Monaten abgelöst werden vllt eher nicht, mal abgesehen von denen die halt in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen weil ihre hw abgeraucht ist o.ä.


----------



## RX480 (13. Februar 2022)

Hast Du mal ne Quelle zu Launch im Juli?
(könnte mir da höchstens den Refresh vorstellen, Navi 33 evtl. erst in Q4 und MCM soundso erst 2023)


----------



## Dudelll (13. Februar 2022)

Hab keine Quelle ist nur ne persönliche Glaskugel das Ende August hinhauen könnte mit den next gen Karten ^^


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. Februar 2022)

Guten Morgen,

weiß jemand, wie man das RGB der 6900xt merc 319 deaktiviert?
Das AMD RGB Tool erkennt die Karte nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Februar 2022)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> weiß jemand, wie man das RGB der 6900xt merc 319 deaktiviert?
> Das AMD RGB Tool erkennt die Karte nicht.


Kannst du auch via MPT machen.


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2022)

Wo genau?

Finde in Features nur LED Display. Müsste dann wohl aktivieren+write und neu starten.
Gibts dann ein neues Tab?

_Würde Das gerne mal probieren, um im Idealfall 2 Watt beim Powerlimit freizuschaufeln._


----------



## Gurdi (15. Februar 2022)

Ja ich meine wäre LED Display gewesen, irgendwo bin ich mal drüber gestolpert. Kann aber auch sein dass das in der Regfile war


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2022)

Leider ist kein neuer Schalter aufgetaucht.
Muss dann wohl doch woanders sein.


----------



## DARPA (16. Februar 2022)

Stecker abziehen, dann ist das Licht auch aus


----------



## openSUSE (16. Februar 2022)

Da hier sicher einige HDR User dabei sind:









						The Windows HDR Calibration app will soon be coming to PCs
					

We heard your feedback and requests to bring the Xbox HDR Game Calibration app to Windows. In a not-so-distant future, you will be able to improve color accuracy and consistency of your HDR display via the upcoming Windows HDR Calibration app.




					devblogs.microsoft.com
				



Nein, es wird nicht ALLEs besser machen aber es lohnt sich 
Dauert auch nicht mehr lange.

PS: Endlich hat Microsoft reagiert, es war ein kampf.


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2022)

@Gurdi
Mal ein anderes Bsp. für *1800p + FSR@quality* + performancegünstigeCustomsettings bei nem YTer
aber/und
mit surface Mod für bessere Qualität. (= ein guter Tausch)
Die Fps reichen jetzt für Sightseeing.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JgVof7a0t8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2022)

God of War New Mod Introduces Vulkan Support
					

A new God of War mod that has been shared online introduces Vulkan support to the game. This may lead to better performance on some systems




					wccftech.com


----------



## RX480 (21. Februar 2022)

Guardians of the Galaxy bekommt FSR im neuen Patch


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2022)

FSR hat mittlerweile eine richtig gute Marktdurchdringung erreicht wie ich finde.


----------



## RX480 (21. Februar 2022)

Wenn die Devs nur wollten, könnte man auch viel mehr UE4 Games nachrüsten. (UE4 Engine 4.27)








						FidelityFX Super Resolution in Code Plugins - UE Marketplace
					

AMD FidelityFX Super Resolution (FSR) is an open source, high-quality solution for producing high resolution frames from lower resolution inputs.




					www.unrealengine.com


----------



## ApolloX30 (24. Februar 2022)

@RX480 Pack ich hier rüber, weils mit Benchmark nichts mehr zu tun hat.
Die 69LC hatte wieder ein aber nicht das Graphitpad drauf. Diesmal aber wesentlich dünner, daher hats das Ding bei der Demontage auch zerrissen. Das entfernen mit Alkohol war wieder ein totaler Krampf, so ein klebriges Zeugs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kanns mir so erklären, dass die Fehlerrate bei der Anbringung dieser Dinger niedriger ist, als wenn MA da WLP draufstreichen. Und vielleicht altern die Dinger weniger.


----------



## RX480 (24. Februar 2022)

Jo,
Die AMD-Pads sollen ja irgendwie minimal quellen und dadurch optimal für net ganz so ebene Chips sein.
Und die Dinger schrumpfen beim Altern net, meint Igor.

Müsste man vllt. warmmachen vor dem Entfernen.

_(dünne Graphitpads aus dem Handel kann man glatt vergessen, ... wurde genug mit R7 probiert)_


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Februar 2022)

Wenn es wirklich dünner ist wird es sich wohl dennoch um ein Abwandlung oder Weiterentwicklung des Hitachi Chemical TC-HM03 Pads handeln. Rein von den Bildern sieht es für mich aber nicht direkt dünner aus!?

Als PhaseChange Thermal-Material hat es unbestritten ziemlich geile Eigenschaften:
- trocknet nicht aus
- altert nicht
- im Temperaturbereich zwischen 50-60°C wird das Material weich und schließt immer wieder auf´s neue die kleinsten Unebenheiten
- das eingearbeitete Graphit leitet die punktuelle HotSpot-Temp auf eine größere Fläche in die Breite
- das Aufbringen ist maschinell möglich, mit quasi null Fehlerquote

Leider nur nicht für den Otto-Normalo nachkaufbar und wenn einmal zwischen Chip und Kühler "eingebrannt" nach Demontage üblicherweise nicht mehr widerverwertbar -.-

@ApolloX30 Du hast die original 6900XT LC von AMD?


----------



## ApolloX30 (24. Februar 2022)

@RX480 Ja, wie willst du das warmmachen? Die Demontage des Kühlers hat mich gut 30 min gekostet - wegen dem drecks Stecker noch mehr. Wenn man vorher die Karte aufheizt, dann ist die wieder kalt, wenns soweit ist, dass man den Chip frelegt. Direkt im Moment davon fönen - vielleicht.

@Edelhamster Genau genommen ist es ein AMD Ref Design, vermutlich auch von Sapphire gefertigt und als Powercolor gebrandet. Naja, eine original 6900 XT LC halt 

Das Graphitpad der 68XT war dicker als jenes von der 69LC - ich hab ja quasi beide hier rumliegen. Vielleicht hats was mit dem Abstand zum Kühler zu tun. Das Pad von der 68XT hats auch nicht so zerrissen, sondern nur angerissen.


----------



## RX480 (28. Februar 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> ... man verdient vgl.weise einfacher an schwankenden Kursen als mit Mining selbst


Wenn man jetzt Weizen+Öl+Gas+Kohle+Nickel+Aluminium teilw. mit Crypto bezahlen muss, dann ...
_(ob dann nochmal ein Miningboom die Grakas länger unerschwinglich macht, who knows)_


----------



## Chinaquads (1. März 2022)

Liebe Freunde, gebt fein Acht, ich hab euch etwas mitgebracht. Morgen kommt meine MSI 6900XT Gaming X, welche ich zur UVP geschossen habe. 

Hoffentlich nicht wieder so ein Rohrkrepierer wie die 6800XT TUF, welche elendig laut war..


----------



## RX480 (2. März 2022)

Wusste gar net, das es bei Customs auch UVP gibt.
Wie niedrig ist dann der Preis, ... 999$ bzw. 1063€?

Die Lautstärke hängt doch in erster Linie von Watt und der Lüftergröße ab.
Könnte mir vorstellen, das die 3x 92mm nur für PL= -10 und UVen sinnvoll/leise sind.
Würde dann auch noch nen Zusatzlüfter auf die Backplate legen.


----------



## Chinaquads (2. März 2022)

Die Karte lag bei knapp 1200 €.

Ist mit UV sehr leise, 90°C Hotspot, da geht auch noch mehr.


----------



## RX480 (4. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5_tPxv8DXd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



SAM soll jetzt besser funzen in HZD.


----------



## RX480 (5. März 2022)

@Gurdi 
Kannst Du mal bitte bei Gelegenheit das neue HWinfo aufspielen und Deine ASIC posten?

bei mir:


----------



## DARPA (5. März 2022)

Oh ha, ASIC Quality ist zurück?

Na hoffentlich gibts in Zukunft nicht wieder das große bestellen und zurückschicken Spiel wie bei Maxwell damals.
Interessant isses trotzdem. Und wie es bei Navi so korreliert.


----------



## RX480 (5. März 2022)

Das wird schon mit higher = sparsamer, aber dann auch zickiger. (war damals bei der RX 480 so)

bei OCN im Thread:
Scheint es so zu sein, das die XTX*H* ne höhere ASIC haben als die meisten normalen XTX. (Binning?)


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2022)

87,3% bei mir.


----------



## RX480 (5. März 2022)

Die LC oder HTPC ?

Für ne 6800XT wärs ja ein guter Wert, weil normalerweise diese Chips als 6900 genommen werden.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2022)

6800XT LC


----------



## bath92 (5. März 2022)

83% --> 6800XT Asus-TUF


----------



## DARPA (5. März 2022)

87,6% --> 6900XT Referenz


----------



## G0NZ0 (5. März 2022)

88,3% --> 6900XT Referenz


----------



## Noel1987 (5. März 2022)

0% --> 6900xt verkauft 🤣


----------



## ApolloX30 (5. März 2022)

Ist dieses ASIC Virus jetzt auch hier übergesprungen.
@RX480 was hast du getan?


----------



## bath92 (5. März 2022)

Hat das überhaupt noch eine Aussage? Die Diskussion ging bisher bei Navi an mir vorbei. Kann mich an das Thema zu Zeiten von GTX 780 und R9 290 noch erinnern. 

Meine 6800XT (mit den 83%) läuft aktuell mit 1125mV (wassergekühlt) bei 2500 bis 2550MHz (Effektiv-Takt) um Elden Ring mittels VSR (4300x1800p = 21:9) aufzuhübschen und dabei auf 72-FPS (Frame-Limit via RTTS) zu kommen. In SPB4K resultiert das in ca. 15.400 Punkten. Natürlich ohne alle Stellschrauben im MPT bis an die Grenze auszunutzen. Ist ja ein Daily-Use-Setting. Habe in letzter Zeit den Benchmark-Thread nicht im Detail verfolgt, aber @ApolloX30 kommt z.B. auf ca. 16.400 Punkte. Dürfte somit eine der schnellsten 6800XT's sein und ziemlich am Limit laufen.

Um die ASIC vergleichen zu können müsste man aber die Spannungen z.B. auf 1100mV festlegen und dann für alle Karten den max. Takt bei dieser Spannung für einen Benchmark ausloten. Oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2022)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Ist dieses ASIC Virus jetzt auch hier übergesprungen.
> @RX480 was hast du getan?


Die "Entdeckung", das der Wert neuerdings mal wieder ausgelesen werden kann, ist aus dem OCN-Thread.








						[Official] AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT Owner's Club
					

Late to the club but I'm finally here with a red devil ultimate, shoved an EK vector block and backplate on it and it's beautiful




					www.overclock.net
				



high Asic wäre gut für ne AirGraka, weil sparsam
low Asic war früher für LN2 wichtig

Den Wert zu kennen, half bei Crossfire. Zwei "gleichgute" Chips würden dann besser mit "gleichem" Setting harmonieren. (damals mit RX480)
Bei Vega hatte man dann schon die Möglichkeit per OverdrivN-Tool beide Grakas verschieden einzustellen.
(meine higher Asic GPU1 dann 6mV/xxxx Mhz niedriger als die medium Asic GPU0 .... siehe Anhang)


----------



## Methusalem (6. März 2022)

84.9 % --> 6800 XT Powercolor Red Dragon


----------



## RX480 (11. März 2022)

In 14 Tagen sind wir schlauer, hoffentlich dann auch gleich mit nem RSR-Treiber: ... wie Steamdeck, oder besser









						AMD plans to discuss "Next-Generation Image Upscaling" at GDC 2022
					

What does AMD have planned?




					www.overclock3d.net


----------



## Tripleh84 (11. März 2022)

Servus, ich weiß das es den Beta Treiber 22.3.1 für Beta Tester gibt, kann man den irgendwo laden?
Also normal findet man echt alles.


----------



## ApolloX30 (11. März 2022)

Es ist Mitte März, wird nicht mehr lang dauern, bis der für alle kommt, denk ich.


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. März 2022)

Halt immernoch die Hoffnung das ein Performance Treiber kommt, oder jedenfalls die Leistung wieder der Graka bietet, die vor dem 21.11.3er war.


----------



## RX480 (14. März 2022)

News - DirectStorage API: Windows 10* und 11 schließen zur Xbox Series X|S auf
					

Ich frag mich wieso auf dem Bild eine NIC ist.  Genau, das sieht komisch aus, weil die Daten von der SSD geladen werden und nicht aus dem Inet/Netzwerk.  Sieht eher aus wie Cloudgaming.




					www.computerbase.de
				











						Microsoft DirectStorage API Available, but Without GPU-accelerated Decompression
					

Microsoft officially launched the DirectStorage API on the Windows PC platform, on Monday. The API enables direct data interactions between the GPU, graphics memory, and a storage device, so games have a more direct path to stream game assets to the graphics hardware. The API is compatible both...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




_nach m.E. ist die Überschrift bei CB zu optimistisch, wenn "derzeit" keine Bandbreite  und kein CPU-Thread gespart wird
mal davon abgesehen , das eine Implementierung in Games erst noch erfolgen muss

ne Demo wäre nice to have (SF von 3dMark wäre mir zuwenig)
mit PIX soll ne Messung möglich sein_


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. März 2022)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, weil die Xbox One Series X/S Haut damit nicht wirklich einen Raus gegen einen Oberklasse bist Highend Rechner. Aber klar, die kostet 600€ ein Oberklasse Rechner, keine Ahnung.. Grafikkarte bekommt man nichtmal für den Preis eine Anständige.


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> News - DirectStorage API: Windows 10* und 11 schließen zur Xbox Series X|S auf
> 
> 
> Ich frag mich wieso auf dem Bild eine NIC ist.  Genau, das sieht komisch aus, weil die Daten von der SSD geladen werden und nicht aus dem Inet/Netzwerk.  Sieht eher aus wie Cloudgaming.
> ...


Denke auch das wird dauern ehe wir da was sehen werden.


----------



## RX480 (15. März 2022)

Forspoken soll im Oktober kommen.


----------



## Soulblader (16. März 2022)

Ich haue mein Wert einfach mal mit rein:

90 % --> 6800 Referenz

lese des öfteren hier mit, Karte ist recht neu habe mich noch nicht mit UV & OC auseinander gesetzt komme von einer GeForce.


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. März 2022)

ASCI Qualität 

83,3% ist des gut oder mist?

6900XT


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2022)

wäre eher normal für ne 6800XT, ... die 6900XTX sollte evtl. knapp 85% haben und ne XTXH 87%+/-1%

btw.
die 90% von Soulblader sind wirklich sehr selten, vermutlich sparsam bzgl. V/Mhz

aber
Wenn die ASIC zu hoch ist, werden die Grakas manchmal leichter zickig, insofern ist mit Wakü. ein moderater Wert leichter zu händeln. _(zickig in der Hinsicht, das die Chips sich gerne zu Tode boosten/instabiler)_


----------



## Soulblader (17. März 2022)

Hier noch ein Screenshot von meiner RX 6800. Am WE setze ich mich mal an das UV & OC.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (17. März 2022)

@Gurdi
RSR@1800p funzt, da wird sich der HTPC freuen.

Gameprofile evtl. löschen, weil Chill+RSR net mehr geht, sondern nur Fps.
Treiber 22.3.1 einfach über den 22.1.2 drübergebügelt und Shadercache gelöscht.

... einfach mal mein sparsames Setting von H3 getestet
(kann sein, das durch RSR der Takt etwas mehr hoch+runter springt, ... wg. der Partikel im Benchmark)


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2022)

Bisher macht der HTPC noch alles in nativ 4k was ich darauf spiele.


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. März 2022)

Geiler Treiber, meine Karte Taktet endlich wieder Knapp unter den 2700 mhz bei manchen spielen und Benchmarks.

Und Sogar Timespy läuft mit 99,9 % Belastungstest durch.  Aber die Punkte, sind Krass weniger.  Sehr komisch. Durchgehend 2698 + - 10 mhz , wenn übrhaupt. Und es Springen 23.1K Raus, davor mit weniger Takt 2650 rum, 23,K


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. März 2022)

Wenn nur endlich mal ein Treiber das Taktproblem des VRAMs bei Multimonitor beheben würde. Hab den neuen Treiber auch mal auf gut Glück installiert, aber geändert hat sich nix. Taktet immer noch nicht runter^^


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. März 2022)

Das Problem mit dem Multimonitor hatte ich noch nie, komischerweise tatet sie Trotzdem runter. Aber ist das so Schlimm?

Finde es eher Schlimmer das man mehr Mhz Takt braucht für die Selbe Leistung mit dem alten Treiber. 
Verstehe nicht wieso die Treiber nicht Optimiert werden, Statt immer daran zu Experimentieren. Was läuft das läuft, das sollte doch so bleiben. Seit November habe ich die Leistung die ich hatte, bis heute nicht mehr.


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. März 2022)

Nunja, was heißt schlimm. Ich sterb nicht davon, weder körperlich noch finanziell , aber es ist halt trotzdem unnötig verbratener Strom und produzierte Hitze. Das muss ja nicht sein^^


----------



## openSUSE (18. März 2022)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Wenn nur endlich mal ein Treiber das Taktproblem des VRAMs bei Multimonitor beheben würde. Hab den neuen Treiber auch mal auf gut Glück installiert, aber geändert hat sich nix. Taktet immer noch nicht runter^^


Sind das FreeSync Monitore und ist bei beiden FreeSync an?


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. März 2022)

@openSUSE Ist bei allen drei an.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. März 2022)

Rsr funktioniert nur mit HDMI 2.0 spec also 4k@60hz. Das Feature schaltet auch die GPU Skalierung an. Also die GPU Skalierung ausgeschaltet und Zack....Kein Signal mehr.

Also Upscaling tausche ich nicht gegen 120hz@4k....Für mich unverständlich, warum das Problem mit der GPU Skalierung immer noch nicht behoben ist.


----------



## Edelhamster (18. März 2022)

@Lichtbringer1 Ich kann dir nicht so ganz folgen.
Displayport, HDMI 2.0, ist doch heute Standard und dann vllt auch genau der Grund, warum eine RX 5xxx/6xxx gefordert werden?

Eine Bewandnis zur GPU-Skalierungsoption sehe ich gar nicht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. März 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @Lichtbringer1 Ich kann dir nicht so ganz folgen.
> Displayport, HDMI 2.0, ist doch heute Standard und dann vllt auch genau der Grund, warum eine RX 5xxx/6xxx gefordert werden?
> 
> Eine Bewandnis zur GPU-Skalierungsoption sehe ich gar nicht.


Das Feature RSR funktioniert nicht mit HDMI 2.1 Spec (4k 120hz HDR 10 Bit VRR @40gbit+), sondern nur mit HDMI 2.0 Spec (4k 60hz HDR 8Bit @18Gbit).

Ich habe ja eine 6900xt und würde gerne die HDMI 2.1 48GBit Features nutzen. Einige Features von Amd sind damit nicht kompatibel. Bei Nvidia ist jedes von mir getestete Feature HDMI 2.1 kompatibel, wenn man das so bezeichnen kann.

Normalerweise Stelle ich im Treiber 4k 120hz 10 bit HDR ein. Sobald ich die GPU Skalierung bei AMD aktiviere, kann ich nur noch 4k 60hz@8 Bit auswählen. Dann wird auch RSR verfügbar. Diese Bandbreite Limitierung sollte es nicht geben.


----------



## Edelhamster (19. März 2022)

Was für einen Monitor betreibst du? 
Via Displayport hab ich in 4K/10Bit keine Probleme.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. März 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Was für einen Monitor betreibst du?
> Via Displayport hab ich in 4K/10Bit keine Probleme.


LG55C97LA mit 48Gbit HDMI 2.1 Ports


----------



## Edelhamster (20. März 2022)

Probleme bei den ersten Geräten mit HDMI 2.1 sind weitgehend bekannt.

War damals ja ein großes Thema, wo auch die C9 Serie von betroffen war, dass die mit 48gbps HDMI 2.1 beworbenen Bildschirme in Wahrheit nur 40gbps unterstützen.








						LG-Fernseher: HDMI 2.1 mit nur 40 Gbps statt 48 Gbps - Problem oder nicht?
					

Die LG-Fernseher des Jahrgangs 2020 unterstützen HDMI 2.1 mit nur 40 Gbps statt 48 Gbps. Ist das ein Problem oder nicht?




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Ebenso die Probleme bei besagten Modellreihen hinsichtlich Variable RefreshRate, die anders als erhofft, nie mit Firmware-Updates behoben werden konnten. Ob AMD oder Nvidia ändert daran nichts.








						LG: Lösung für VRR-Probleme erst mit neuen OLED-Panels? - Prad.de
					

Die VRR-Probleme moderner LG-OLED-Fernseher können womöglich nicht per Firmware-Update gelöst werden.




					www.prad.de
				




LG brachte Bildschirme mit den neue Ports auf den Markt, aber es gab noch gar keine Ausgabegeräte, um diese zu nutzen, oder vielleicht mal vor Markeinführung zu testen.
Los ging die ganze Geschichte damals irgendwie mit den gemeldeten Probs bei vorgeschalteten AV-Receivern, hab das aber immer nur beiläufig verfolgt, da selbst nicht betroffen.

Bin nicht sicher, ob das Probleme hier bei AMD liegt^^


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. März 2022)

Meines Wissens nach hat der C9 (2019) 48Gbit Ports, der CX (2020) aber nicht. Ja. Steht auch so im Artikel. CX ist ein Downgrade zum Vorjahr.

Die avrs hatten damals Probleme, weil die HDMI 2.1 chips Teildefekt waren. Die Nvidia Karten hatten nie Probleme an den TVs. Mit AMD habe ich mich zu der Zeit noch nicht beschäftigt.

Ich habe die RX 6900xt aber noch nicht am C1 getestet.  Den habe ich auch da, allerdings sind die Ports verdeckt, da der zu nah an der Wand hängt.

Das Problem liegt aber eher an AMD, da ich bereits eine RTX 3070 und eine RTX 3060 mobile zum testen da hatte. Die RTX 3060 mobile habe ich immer noch. Mit den Nvidia Karten habe ich keine Probleme. Ich vermute aber, dass die Mobile Karte nur 40Gbit liefern. Habe ich Mal im Lenovo Forum gelesen.

Mit VRR habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## bath92 (20. März 2022)

Hab den CX in der 55"-Variante hier, macht zusammen mit der 6800XT (via HDMI 2.1) keine Probleme. 

Kabel hast du vermutlich schon gewechselt?

EDIT: Evtl. einmal einen aktiven DP 1.4 auf HDMI 2.1-Adapter testen. Dann kannst du zumindest definitiv ausschließen, dass es am TV liegt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. März 2022)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hab den CX in der 55"-Variante hier, macht zusammen mit der 6800XT (via HDMI 2.1) keine Probleme.
> 
> Kabel hast du vermutlich schon gewechselt?
> 
> EDIT: Evtl. einmal einen aktiven DP 1.4 auf HDMI 2.1-Adapter testen. Dann kannst du zumindest definitiv ausschließen, dass es am TV liegt.


Ja hatte viele verschiedene 2.1 Kabel hier. Nur ein 2 Meter Kabel von Kabel Direct funktioniert einwandfrei.

Mit einer Nvidia Karte habe ich die Probleme nicht. Dann bestelle ich mir demnächst Mal den Club 3D Adapter.

Kann aber sein, dass die neueren TVs eine bessere Fehlerkorrektur eingebaut haben.


----------



## Ericius161 (21. März 2022)

Versuchs mal ohne die GPU-Skalierung. RSR und GPU-Skalierung sind ja zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe und skalieren sollte eigentlich der LG. 
An meinem CX funktioniert auch alles wie es soll.


----------



## RX480 (21. März 2022)

Der Treiber sagt aber, das GPU-Skalierung für RSR notwendig ist!?


btw.
Bei LG-TV`s würde es mich net wundern, wenn die Firmware net so richtig Freesync/VRR-kompatibel ist.(x)
Gibts nen Gamemode mit *Freesync Premium am TV* statt Gsync ?
(VRR ist u.U. momentan net mit jedem Modell mit AMD@HDMi möglich ... siehe Post im OCN-Forum)

(x) am Anfang ging ja nur das NV-Gsync dank der Zusammenarbeit mit dem Gamemurksteam
(später sollte eigentlich ne andere Firmware auch mehr Kompatibilität zu AMD-FS herstellen, ... done?)


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. März 2022)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal ohne die GPU-Skalierung. RSR und GPU-Skalierung sind ja zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe und skalieren sollte eigentlich der LG.
> An meinem CX funktioniert auch alles wie es soll.


Ich nutze die GPU Skalierung nicht. Mit fiel nur auf, dass RSR die GPU Skalierung vorratssetzt.


----------



## Ericius161 (23. März 2022)

Das ist mir nicht aufgefallen. RSR habe ich aktiviert, an der Skalierung hat sich nichts geändert. Jedenfalls habe ich sie nicht manuell aktiviert. Ich habe RSR aber auch nur kurz in DOOM Eternal getestet. Kann heute Abend aber noch mal genauer gucken.

@FreeSync
Das ist halt wieder son Begriffshickhack.
Wenn ich Freesync Premium am CX ausschalte, gibt mir der Treiber "nicht unterstützt".
Ist es aktiviert, gibt der Treiber "VRR".

Aber: das ist auch gut so. Freesync Premium bietet nämlich keine Unterstützung für HDR. Dafür bräuchte es FreeSync Premium Pro, was die LGs wiederum nicht unterstützen. Das ist aber auch gar nicht nötig, denn VRR bietet die selben Features und zusätzlich noch Dolby Vision.

Im Endeffekt geht der Treiber hier direkt zu VRR über, weil es FreeSync Premium überlegen ist.

Bedeutet andersherum aber auch: Wer eine Graka ohne HDMI 2.1 nutzt, hat dann an den LGs die Wahl zwischen HDR oder FreeSync. Das ist natürlich doof.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. März 2022)

Sobald ich RSR aktiviere, wechselt die Aktualisierungsrate des Displays von 120hz auf 60hz...Das meinte ich.

Wenn ich die GPU Skalierung deaktiviere steht da: Diese Funktion ist für RSR erforderlich.

Metro Exodus ee funktioniert mit RSR und sieht auch gut aus (1440p auf 4k mit ultra Raytracing mit über 60 fps.) Leider ruckelt das Spiel. Zusätzlich stottern die Animationen. Auch wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen runterschraube. Screen Tearing gibt's auch dazu. Also für mich nicht brauchbar mit der 6900xt.

Wenn ich die GPU Skalierung ausschalte (RSR geht auch aus), dann läuft das Spiel wieder ohne Stottern.


----------



## RX480 (24. März 2022)

Was passiert denn im alten ME ohne EE?
... net das irgendwas mit dem ShaderCache in der ME EE net so passt

_vorsichtshalber auch mal den Cache resetten und ein bisschen rumlaufen_


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. März 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was passiert denn im alten ME ohne EE?
> ... net das irgendwas mit dem ShaderCache in der ME EE net so passt
> 
> _vorsichtshalber auch mal den Cache resetten und ein bisschen rumlaufen_


Das alte ee nutze ich nicht. Das hat aber wahrscheinlich weniger Bugs. Müsste ich Mal testen. RSR und nur 60hz ist aber Spiele unabhängig.


----------



## Ericius161 (24. März 2022)

Ja, stimmt. Die GPU-Skalierung wurde automatisch aktiviert. 
Das mit den 60hz tritt bei mir nicht auf.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. März 2022)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt. Die GPU-Skalierung wurde automatisch aktiviert.
> Das mit den 60hz tritt bei mir nicht auf.


Ich habe nochmal das AMD cleanup Tool laufen lassen und den Treiber neu installiert. GPU Skalierung und RSR limitieren weiterhin auf 60hz. Seltsam


----------



## Edelhamster (24. März 2022)

Nicht perfekt, aber ich fand es mal spannend zu sehen was mit der 6900 in 8K geht.
Video ist ziemlich lang geworden, aber wenn ich mich an Detroit BH dransetze zieht es mich einfach immer irgendwie rein und ich vergesse die Zeit - für mich und nen Kumpel das beste Game das es je gab!

8K Ultra-Settings, mit Vegas auf 4K runtergerendert.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObB90wA0ze0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: WTF, sind da Doppelbilder drin???
Ich lade es mal ungerendert hoch. Dachte ich hatte das deaktiviert, hmm..


----------



## DARPA (25. März 2022)

Ich muss sagen die 6900XT ist für mein Empfinden leider nicht so gut für Downsampling / hohe Auflösungen geeignet bzw. kann ihr Potential nicht voll ausspielen. Ist mir jetzt schon öfter aufgefallen dass die Skalierung oben rum nicht so geil ist, sehe in den Fällen dann auch immer nen MC-Load von 90+ %. Für mein Zeichen dass dann der IF Cache zu klein wird und das Speichersystem limitiert.
Das ist etwas schade aber sonst immer noch ne sehr tolle Karte. Bin immer noch von der Grundperformance beeindruckt in nativ UHD.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist über viele Games, ich beschäftige mich eigentlich kaum noch mit Grafikeinstellungen, die machen in der Performance kaum nen Unterschied. Also einfach nach rechts drehen und den Rest über die Auflösung skalieren. Total geil.


----------



## Edelhamster (25. März 2022)

Wenn man eine Radeon VII erlebt hat fühlt sich das Speicherinterface der 6900'er definitiv zu eng an^^

Das rendern hatte das Video echt iwie geschrottet. Nativ gefällt es mir besser.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TeylJXV91K4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xdpbk8Ku1lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (25. März 2022)

Geht bei Deiner net das LC-Bios?
ggf.
halt auf Fullcover und richtig h2o wechseln, dann geht auch deutlich mehr fclk+Vramtakt
(die Toxic ist halt ne Krücke bzgl. Vram-Kühlung)


----------



## Edelhamster (25. März 2022)

Ist 30FPS Vsync Cap aktiviert, hatte keinen Bock auf Tearing am Monitor.

Und so wie die Karte in den ReLive-Videos oben läuft könnte Sie bis 382W aufm Chip ziehen. Also 332W + 15%.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. März 2022)

__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/tm2cn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Scheinbar bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem 60hz Problem bei der Nutzung von RSR.


----------



## Soulblader (27. März 2022)

So endlich habe ich es geschafft mich mit dem OC meiner RX 6800 auseinander zu setzen (danke Quarantäne) . 

Ich hatte schon einmal kurz den ASIC von 90% hier gepostet nun die restlichen Wert nach den ersten Game und Belastungstests:

Clock 2600 mhz im Wattman (2550 mhz real laut Tools)
Target +15%
Voltage 940 mv / 233 Watt Verbrauch
Memory Clock 2150 mhz (MorePowerTool habe ich noch nicht genutzt)
Temps bei Raumtemperatur max 70 Grad mit Referenzkühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. März 2022)

Gelöscht


----------



## RX480 (28. März 2022)

Ne XT hat mehr Shader und funzt daher Anders. (Dir würde also weniger Takt reichen)
Was evtl. auch großen Einfluss aufs OCen hat ist der IF-Cache, ... vllt. hilfts ja mal von 1940 auf 1900 runter zu gehen. (da hat die nonXT nähmlich nur 1550)

Vermutlich wirds auch bei Ihm@nonXT in TS-GT2 einige Dipps <2500...2450MHz geben, weil die 233W net reichen.
(bei mir sahs mit etwas älterem Treiber <229W so aus ... siehe Anhang)


----------



## Soulblader (28. März 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ne XT hat mehr Shader und funzt daher Anders. (Dir würde also weniger Takt reichen)
> 
> Vermutlich wirds auch bei Ihm@nonXT in TS-GT2 einige Dipps <2500...2450MHz geben, weil die 233W net reichen.
> (bei mir sahs mit etwas älterem Treiber <229W so aus ... siehe Anhang)


Das stimmt natürlich das je nach Belastung einge Dips nach unten gibt.

Hier mal der TimeSpy GT 2.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (28. März 2022)

Das ist immer noch ein wahnsinnig guter Takt, Hut ab!
evtl. macht Da die seeehr hohe ASIC-Qualität vom Chip die bessere Effizienz aus, hält den Takt besser

Ansonsten kannste nur mal noch probieren, ob tatsächlich Vram@2150MHz am schnellsten ist oder doch mal
alternativ nur 2132...2130...2124. (den Score im TS vergleichen)
Kann sein, das bei der Temp. schon etwas Fehlerkorrektur auftritt.


----------



## RX480 (31. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hR0vxCO4HTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (2. April 2022)

Die 6800XT ist gerade für 999€ im Mindstar.
... mit dem guten Kühler hat die XFX eigentlich ein sehr gutes P/L und reicht für UWQHD
oder mit RSR für 4k


----------



## bath92 (3. April 2022)

Da das Thema gerade auf allen Seiten hochkommt: Der CPU-Auto-Tuning-Part (Ryzen Master SDK) im AMD GPU-Treiber kann ganz bequem nach der Treiberinstallation in der Windows-Aufgabenplanung deaktiviert/gelöscht werden. Damit ist Ruhe im Karton, sollte jemand von den "Problemen" betroffen sein.

Übrigens ist das mind. seit Jahreswechsel im Treiber integriert, hat bloß niemand bemerkt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. April 2022)

Endlich Mal wieder zum MSI Afterburner gewechselt und plötzlich läuft die Karte leise und effizient...In Flat Out 2 läuft die Karte sogar mit 100-800mhz bei 44-49 Watt.

Curve Maximalwerte: 2400mhz@1,1v

Mit der AMD Adrenalin Software hat das nicht geklappt.



Metro Exodus:
2270-2290mhz@0,94 - 0,97v. Mit mehr Takt  stürzt das Spiel ab.
Curve Max: 2350mhz@1,17v


----------



## RX480 (4. April 2022)

Bei mir regelt auch WM+MPT ordentlich@chill57fps: = avg.75W asic in SoTR@1836p-SMAA


----------



## Kronoks (4. April 2022)

Kann es sein das ich diese Radeon Super Resolution oder FXS nicht verstehe? Ich spiele in FHD und wenn ich das einstelle, dann sieht die Grafik deutlich schlechter aus egal ob es auf Leistung oder Qualität stelle?

Hab eine 6700XT Hellhound und einen Ryzen 5800X


----------



## Noel1987 (4. April 2022)

Kronoks schrieb:


> Kann es sein das ich diese Radeon Super Resolution oder FXS nicht verstehe? Ich spiele in FHD und wenn ich das einstelle, dann sieht die Grafik deutlich schlechter aus egal ob es auf Leistung oder Qualität stelle?
> 
> Hab eine 5700XT Hellhound und einen Ryzen 5800X


Naja wenn du in 1080p spielst und dann fsr einstellst dann rendert er ja schon unter dieser Auflösung
Sprich 720 p oder irgendwas dazwischen
Da liefert das Bild einfach zu wenig an Details


----------



## Kronoks (4. April 2022)

hmm das dachte ich mir schon. Gibt es diese Virtual Super Resolution nicht mehr? Ich hatte mal eine ältere RX und eine Nvidia Karte die haben quasi von FHD auf UHD hochskaliert.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. April 2022)

Kronoks schrieb:


> hmm das dachte ich mir schon. Gibt es diese Virtual Super Resolution nicht mehr? Ich hatte mal eine ältere RX und eine Nvidia Karte die haben quasi von FHD auf UHD hochskaliert.


Gibt es weiterhin in der AMD Software.


----------



## Cleriker (5. April 2022)

Kronoks schrieb:


> hmm das dachte ich mir schon. Gibt es diese Virtual Super Resolution nicht mehr? Ich hatte mal eine ältere RX und eine Nvidia Karte die haben quasi von FHD auf UHD hochskaliert.


VSR findest du unter Anzeige. FSR ist quasi das Gegenteil davon. Hier wird dann mit weniger Pixeln gerechnet und dann hoch skaliert.


----------



## Edelhamster (5. April 2022)

Boah Leute, ich bin gerade so happy.
Nach rund einem Jahr Nutzungsdauer, hat mich der HotSpot meiner Toxxic Extreme immer mehr geärgert.
Wusste natürlich, dass die Karte nach dem Umzug aus dem Vector-VBC01 in ein gedämmtes beQuiet DarkBase Pro 900 v2 das Kotzen kriegen würde, wollte dennoch einfach nicht mehr länger den Staubfänger von Hameln spielen.
Zuletzt dann immer nur noch im secondary Bios bis 284W unterwegs gewesen und der HotSpot ging trotzdem über 85°C und das Teil fing an bis zu 1400rpm zu pusten.
Vorgestern dann Repaste auf MX4, da ich dachte nichts anderes da zu haben und es gab auch eine Besserung um 2-3°C , aber da wollte ich ja nicht hin..
Vorhin dann an @RX480 Worte erinnert und den Wechsel auf LiquidMetal in Betracht gezogen.
Überlegt und getan, ThermalGrizzly Conductonaut aus der Schublade gezogen, Nagellack aus dem Kühlschrank geholt, und ab ging die Lucie.

Stunde Arbeit, obwohl ich sogar noch zu faul war den Radiator aus dem Case auszubauen und am Ende mit 25-28°C besseren Temp´s auf dem HotSot belohnt worden, obwohl ich sogar wieder auf´s PrimaryBios mit up to 332W gewechselt bin.
Einfach nur verrückt. Aus über 30°C Differenz zwischen GPU-Temp und HotSpot sind 14-16°C geworden, trotz noch 50W höherer Leistungsaufnahme.
Endlich wieder Ruhe 

Nicht so schön, etwas Dick aufgetragen und viel zu lang vorher gefackelt, aber bei den Moneten die ich für das Kärtchen auf den Tisch gelegt habe überlegt man doch zweimal, ob man innerhalb des Garantiezeitraumes anfängt zu basteln.. Es hat sich zu tausend Prozent gelohnt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (5. April 2022)

Wow,
hat ja ähnlich gut wie bei Gurdi gefunzt.

Bei manchen Grakas denke ich, das die original WLP mit der Zeit ausläuft, wenn man ständig nen zu hohen Hotspot@zuviel Watt hat. In der Hinsicht sind eigentlich die Refs@Pad am langlebigsten.


----------



## Edelhamster (5. April 2022)

Die von AMD bei den Referenzkarten genutzten Pad´s sind meiner Meinung nach auch das Optimum.
Es ist extrem schade, dass man diese nicht im Fachhandel kaufen kann. Denke es hängt mit dem Einbrennen bei der Installation zusammen, was meinem Wissen nach bei der Montage erfolgt - genau weiß ich es aber nicht.

Hatte seiner Zeit gehofft, dass Sapphire die Pad´s bei den Toxxic-Modellen auch nutzt, dem ist aber definitiv nicht so^^
Die ursprünglich von Sapphire genutzte Paste war vom Feuchtigkeitsgehalt sogar noch voll i.O., war dementsprechend etwas verwundert, dass die dennoch so extrem nachgelassen hat.
Naja, jetzt ist alles wieder gut und dann hab ich vllt auch doch nochmal etwas größeren gefallen, den 5800X3D auf mein Board zu schnallen.
Beta-Bios von Asus mit AGESA 1.2.0.6b und SAM laufen wie ne eins auf dem C6H.
Käuferschicht verbreitern, jaja AMD, zum Glück kenn ich euch schon was länger und hab dieses eine mal richtig spekuliert.. oder auch einfach nur abgewartet, da keine Notwendigkeit gesehen früher was zu machen^^


----------



## bath92 (5. April 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Farbe passt auch!


----------



## Edelhamster (5. April 2022)

@bath92  - der gute IcoNails - *Bloody Mary* To Go - kann ich seit den Radeon VII nur empfehlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: hoffentlich hält er länger als 7 Tage - die Erfahrung damit sagt aber Ja 

edit 2 : 
die AMD Software Adrenalin Edition *22.4.1* ist online
Support for Unreal® Engine 5.0 and *City Sample*
Wenn es das ist was ich glaube - MEGA
Zwei Stunden nach dem Treiber online -> https://www.unrealengine.com/marketplace/en-US/product/city-sample


----------



## RX480 (5. April 2022)

Blöd wärs nur, wenn man erst wieder die komplette UE5 installieren muss, ... hab gerade net soviel Platz frei.


----------



## Edelhamster (5. April 2022)

UE 5 kannst du unter Optionen bei der Installation auf rund 18GB einstampfen, hab ich gerade gemacht. Das City Projekt ist denoch nochmal 92GB groß - also summa sumarum  110GB bräuchteste -.-

edit: bei mir ist BF V mit 90,4GB von der Platte geflogen^^


----------



## RX480 (5. April 2022)

Und wird der Spass dann auch erst wieder auf c:\temp runtergeladen vor der Installation auf das eigentliche
 Spielelaufwerk Z:

Das hatte mich vor nem Jahr bei der Previewinstall zusätzlich genervt.

btw.
Was relativ klein vom Umfang her war, ist die UE5-Demo "Market of Light" @steam.
Läuft auch supi.

edit: Inzwischen gibts nen Mega-Download von ner gepackten+kompilierten CityDemo incl. UE5 








						18.14 GB folder on MEGA
					

5 files




					mega.nz
				





Ein YTer hat die Demo mit der 6900 laufen lassen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gYLsxNf2420:2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann mir gar net vorstellen, das seine SSD zu langsam war, ... oder Was auch immer die teilw. auftretenden Ruckler verursacht.
Vllt. könnte man das Game in ner Ramdisk laufen lassen!? ... falls doch der Mangel an ds+SF = Ursache
(aber soviel Ram habe ich leider net)


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2022)

Der neue Treiber hat echt einige nette Komfortfunktionen erhalten, aber bei mir ist der nach dem normalen drüber installieren etwas buggy gewesen mit den Settings.


----------



## RX480 (19. April 2022)

Du könntest ja mal probieren wie Superman@UE5 bei Dir@6800xt-Strixx so funzt:








						ASupermanFlightExperience
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




_dürfte nach ner Aufwärmrunde die Shader schon ganz gut kompiliert haben, so das in Runde 2 evtl. Deine CPU+NVMe
schon reicht
edit: in der GameUserSettings.ini die Settings nur auf 3 = epic (4 wäre cinematic)
und Global Illumination nur auf 1 sollte ausreichend sein für 60fps (siehe YTer in Anhang 1)

*edit2:* ging sogar von meiner ollen Sata-SSD zu starten ... nur mal FHD@quality3-1 (siehe Anhang2) 
... und mal noch in 4k (siehe Anhang 3)_


----------



## Edelhamster (25. April 2022)

22.4.2 ist draußen, noch nicht über amd.com, aber über die AMD Software


----------



## chill_eule (25. April 2022)

Und es gibt noch nicht mal ne changelog ^^


----------



## Xaphyr (25. April 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der neue Treiber hat echt einige nette Komfortfunktionen erhalten, aber bei mir ist der nach dem normalen drüber installieren etwas buggy gewesen mit den Settings.


Wasn so? ^^


----------



## Edelhamster (25. April 2022)

Jetzt ist er gerad auch auf der Homepage online gegangen^^
-> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-22-4-2


----------



## chill_eule (25. April 2022)

Die Radeonsoftware hat den download auch schon fertig.
Ich les dann noch mal schnell die Änderungen durch, bevor ich installiere.

*update*
Oh wow... doch so viel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (25. April 2022)

Ja da wird nicht viel neues drin sein denke ich, ich schau mir den aber trotzdem mal morgen an. Der aktuelle ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## alexk94 (26. April 2022)

Abend. Ich probiere gerade das MorePowerTool aus, um meine RX 6600 zu optimieren. Was mich etwas verunsichert, ist die Sache, das ich nicht erkenne, ob die Einstellungen vom Tool schon in die Registry eingetragen wurden. Woran erkenne ich das?


----------



## DARPA (26. April 2022)

Wenn noch gar nix geschrieben wurde sind alle Kästchen grau und man kann die Werte nicht ändern.
Nach dem schreiben kommt glaube nen Popup als Bestätigung. Aktiv werden sie aber erst nach nem Neustart.

Ansonsten wenn du den Rechner startest und MPT öffnest, siehst du die aktuell gesetzten Werte.


----------



## alexk94 (27. April 2022)

Ich kann die Werte ändern. Bloß werden diese nicht übertragen. Die Idee ist es, die Karte noch sparsamer und leiserer zu machen. 

Dumme Frage: In der Anleitung von Igor's Lab steht leider nichts davon, wo die Sache dann gespeichert werden soll. Ich vermute ganz stark LW: C. Zur Zeit liegt es im Ordner "Dokumente", das ist wahrscheinlich der Fehler. 

Einfach auf LW: C schieben, Neustart und fertig?


----------



## RX480 (27. April 2022)

"write SPPT" schreibt die Werte in die Registry, ... danach Neustart PC erforderlich


----------



## alexk94 (27. April 2022)

Habe die Ursache selbst gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die ganze Zeit überhaupt nicht darauf geachtet, das die Karte im Drop-down-Menü ausgewählt werden muss.

Jetzt funktioniert es wie es soll.


----------



## Lohnkrake (27. April 2022)

Mal 'ne doofe Frage: Was kann ich im MPT mehr einstellen als mit dem Afterburner?
Hier habe ich Maximaltakt, Powertarget und VCore sowie Ramtakt.
Was brauche ich mehr? Lerne gerne dazu.

Grüße


----------



## RX480 (28. April 2022)

Die 6700 ist bereits von AMD sehr ausgereizt, da werden weitere Tweaks im MPT net groß was dran ändern.
h2o-Umbau lohnt sich ja wg. des Preises net, ... evtl. eher repasten mit LM

mal ein Bsp., wo anscheinend nur normale WLP+h2o verwendet wurde = rel.hohe Hotspottemp zu GPUtemp:








						Radeon RX 6000: 3DMark Time Spy Rangliste
					

habt Ihr eine Idee  Antworten bitte hier. 1636308041 @N4iKoTzT: Bitte verlink deinen Score.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## alexk94 (28. April 2022)

In welche Richtung soll es denn gehen?
Wenn es um mehr Dampf geht, dann wurde dir schon die Antwort geschrieben. Wenn es allerdings um sparsamer ohne Leistungseinbüßen geht, können wir dir gerne helfen.

Das MPT erlaubt es einen die Karte deutlich besser zu optimieren.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Moin,
hat noch einer das Problem in FH5 das wenn die Partikeleffekt Qualität auf "Hoch" gestellt ist, die Fps droppen?
Die Graka taktet da einfach nicht mehr hoch.. :/
Das Problem besteht leider schon immer in FH5, siehr *hier*.


----------



## Nathenhale (28. April 2022)

Welche Karte hast du ? Und in welcher Auflösung spielst du ?


----------



## LordEliteX (28. April 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Welche Karte hast du ? Und in welcher Auflösung spielst du ?


RX 6800 und in 1440p.


----------



## Nathenhale (29. April 2022)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> RX 6800 und in 1440p.


Ja dann würde ich mal vermuten das du in einem CPU limit bist.
Partikeleffekte werden zu einem Teil auf der CPU berechnet ( meine ich). Und in Hoch kommt deine CPU der in Forza 5 besonders schnellen 6800 halt einfach nicht mehr hinterher.
Das dabei die CPU anzeige nur bei 20 % ist da völlig egal . Es kann ja auch nur ein Kern auf 100% ist oder einfach das Tool ( egal welches) ist einfach zu langsam um den kurzen peek der Auslastung anzuzeigen.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. April 2022)

Normal würde ich dir zustimmen, aber ich verlinke gerne nochmal meinen Post von damals:
Post 1 Post 2
Habe auch mal das ganze an meinem Zweit Pc getestet (Ryzen 1700 + GTX 1080) 
gleiche Einstellungen nur das dort ein FHD Monitor ist. Und da habe ich 100Fps im Gpu Limit. 
Irgendwas ist Faul bei mir. Evtl lade ich das Game nochmal komplett neu.


----------



## DARPA (29. April 2022)

Den 5. Teil lasse ich aus. Kann da leider nicht mittesten.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. April 2022)

Spiel nochmal neu geladen aber keine Änderung. Habe jetzt mal den Support angeschrieben.


----------



## Nathenhale (29. April 2022)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Spiel nochmal neu geladen aber keine Änderung. Habe jetzt mal den Support angeschrieben.


Welcher Energieplan wird denn verwendet. 
Ich verwende immer höchstleistung.
Drehe  mal das Powerlimit der GPu auf.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. April 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Welcher Energieplan wird denn verwendet.
> Ich verwende immer höchstleistung.
> Drehe  mal das Powerlimit der GPu auf.


Nutze auch höchstleistung. 
Gpu hat max. 179 Watt gezogen. PPT steht auf 227W. 
Das Problem ist ja das die Karte dann extrem niedrig taktet und kaum über 100W zieht dann.


----------



## RX480 (29. April 2022)

SAM =*off* evtl. mal probieren ?

Soll ja in einigen Games besondere Probleme/Unterschiede geben mit ON/OFF.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. April 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> SAM =*off* evtl. mal probieren ?
> 
> Soll ja in einigen Games besondere Probleme/Unterschiede geben mit ON/OFF.


Daran hab ich ehrlich gesagt nie dran gedacht. Gerade probiert und zack Fps bleiben stabil. Zwar einen ticken niedriger als mit SAM = On aber das Spiel hat jetzt konstantere Fps in bestimmten Situationen. In machen Querfeldein Rennen hatte ich richtige miese drops gehabt die jetzt alle nicht mehr da sind. 

Oh man das gibts doch nicht...  das "Wundermittel" versagt hier ja dezent.


----------



## RX480 (29. April 2022)

Das muss aber erst seit Treiber XYZ oder GamePatch ZYX so sein.
(wer da Was verbockt hat, who knows)


----------



## LordEliteX (29. April 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das muss aber erst seit Treiber XYZ oder GamePatch ZYX so sein.
> (wer da Was verbockt hat, who knows)


Ich hatte die Probleme seit release von FH5. In FH4 hat das noch richtig gut funktioniert deswegen hab ich das nie in Betracht bezogen da es auch im PCGH Test zu keinen Problemen gekommen ist. Auch sonst hab ich in keinem Spiel Probleme damit. 
Irgendwas muss ja immer sein


----------



## BlackBestie (6. Mai 2022)

Mal eine Frage (eher ein paar Fragen) in der Expertenrunde (insbesondere der 6900er inhaber) zum Thema Temperaturen:

Wie weit sollten die "Edge zu Hotspot" Temperaturen unter Luft auseinander liegen?
Wenn die Hotspot Temperatur bei 105 C° und höher @Stock liegt ist das mit zu niedrigen Anpressdruck und/oder "schlechteren" Wärmeabfuhr durch die Wärmeleitpaste bedingt?
Ist es möglich das die Edge Temperatur gleich "warm"  wie die Hotspot Temperatur ist? ( Beide Temperaturen sollen angeblich unter Last bei zirka 80-82 C° liegen. Ab und an soll die Edge wie ich grade sehe auch mal höher liegen als die Hotspot Temperatur.

Dieses kommt mir doch sehr komisch vor - oder was meint ihr?
Querfrage: kann sowas vom Monitor abhängen ob die Edge zu Hotspot mal mehr oder weniger zusammen liegen?
Oder ist es eher ein Systemweiter Auslesefehler der durch Treiber/Windows etc ausgelöst wird?


----------



## RX480 (6. Mai 2022)

Edge > Hotspot kann eigentlich nur sein, wenn beide Werte in verschiedenen Intervallen ausgelesen wurden
stock wird ja nur alle 2s ausgelesen, da kanns schonmal im IDLE sowas geben
(habs bei mir aber noch net gesehen)

Wenns unter Vollast so wäre bei Dir, dann ist evtl. an ner Kante die WLP ausgeblutet.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Mai 2022)

Edge gleich TJ geht nicht unter Last. Eine Differenz von 10-15Grad ist sehr gut, 20-25 normal. Darüber liegt in der Regel etwas im argen.


----------



## BlackBestie (7. Mai 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Edge gleich TJ geht nicht unter Last. Eine Differenz von 10-15Grad ist sehr gut, 20-25 normal. Darüber liegt in der Regel etwas im argen.


Ich habe grade einmal ein "Beweisfoto" gemacht, das es irgendwie doch geht, das die TJ niedriger als die Edge sein kann - zumindest in meinen Fall.  Akuallisierungsrate für die Temperaturen liegt bei  500ms oder 0.5 sec.
Genau das finde ich ja merkwürdig. Dieses Verhalten ist ich denke vor 3 Wochen angefangen. Vorher war die TJ Temperatur immer so zirka 15 bis 20 C° höher und nun so wie auf dem Bild.
Das Bild habe ich in SP4k Gamemode gemacht nach zirka 5 min Laufzeit.
Kompletter PC @Stock Settings also Grafikkarte mit den Automatik Einstellungen vom VGA Bios.
--> Nochmal zum Vergleich der vorherigen Temperaturen ein weiteres Bild (Temp-Alt)


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2022)

Das wird wohl Beides Hotspot sein. (Fehler in der Zuordnung der Werte ?)

85°C Edge bei 198W asic wäre ja arg viel. (oder ne sinnlose Silent-Lüfterkurve)
(das auch mal WLP verlaufen kann, hatte ich ja bereits vorher angesprochen als alternative Erklärung)


----------



## Gurdi (7. Mai 2022)

Ja würde auch sagen, da klemmt was beim Monitoring


----------



## BlackBestie (7. Mai 2022)

Grade einmal SotTR in 1440p - Ultra Hoch Settings + TAA ganz genau 10 min laufen lassen.
(Da wo die FPS bissel hoch gehen, habe ich von SMAA auf TAA umgeschaltet.)
Wenn wirklich die WLP verlaufen ist, scheint es eine sehr schlechte Original-Qualität zu sein - wenn diese schon nach 1 Jahr und 3 Monaten platt ist. Insbesondere wenn ich die Karte zu 99% der Zeit nicht richtig auslaste (Wenn schaue ich meistens nur Videos)  und obendrauf diese seit Oktober / November 2021 nun schon mit einen 130W PL Setting lief.


----------



## Noel1987 (7. Mai 2022)

Wlp ist eigentlich gar nicht vorhanden da die Karte ein Pad verbaut hat


----------



## Gurdi (7. Mai 2022)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Grade einmal SotTR in 1440p - Ultra Hoch Settings + TAA ganz genau 10 min laufen lassen.
> (Da wo die FPS bissel hoch gehen, habe ich von SMAA auf TAA umgeschaltet.)
> Wenn wirklich die WLP verlaufen ist, scheint es eine sehr schlechte Original-Qualität zu sein - wenn diese schon nach 1 Jahr und 3 Monaten platt ist. Insbesondere wenn ich die Karte zu 99% der Zeit nicht richtig auslaste (Wenn schaue ich meistens nur Videos)  und obendrauf diese seit Oktober / November 2021 nun schon mit einen 130W PL Setting lief.


Vielleicht hast du auch einfach ne Wunderkarte wo der Chip nahezu plan ist.


----------



## BlackBestie (7. Mai 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du auch einfach ne Wunderkarte wo der Chip nahezu plan ist.


Ne leider nicht.   Dafür waren die Werte wo sie noch "neu" war - zu weit auseinander, außer der Chip ist Plangeschmolzen ... 


Noel1987 schrieb:


> Wlp ist eigentlich gar nicht vorhanden da die Karte ein Pad verbaut hat


Anscheint doch wie ich bei einer 6800xt sehen konnte im Video .... hab  eine Nitro+
Achja - habe mal eben die Karte ausgebaut und dachte mir - ich schau mal was die Schrauben machen und musste feststellen, das diese teils relativ lose waren. (Wie die sich auch immer gelöst haben)
Statt wie vorhin 2 C° zwischen Edge und Tj - bin ich nun bei 5C° unterschied.


----------



## RX480 (7. Mai 2022)

Na da kennste ja jetzt wenigstens die "Stellschrauben für Untervolting" ... aus Deiner Sig

die Differenz passt jetzt auch zu den W würde ich sagen (bei mir sogar ein mue mehr)
aber Deine XT war ja eeh extrem sparsam und dadurch evtl. kühler beim Hotspot


----------



## BlackBestie (8. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Na da kennste ja jetzt wenigstens die "Stellschrauben für Untervolting" ... aus Deiner Sig
> 
> die Differenz passt jetzt auch zu den W würde ich sagen (bei mir sogar ein mue mehr)
> aber Deine XT war ja eeh extrem sparsam und dadurch evtl. kühler beim Hotspot


Guten Morgen ....
Entweder ich verstehe deinen Satz nicht oder du bekommst was durcheinander .... 
Fasse ich mich noch mal zusammen (+ *erweiterte Infos), falls ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe.
Meine RX 6900 XT NITRO+ lief bis vor einen Monat perfekt.
Ich hatte bis Mitte April dahin immer unter Last einen deutlichen unterschied zwischen  GPU Edge und GPU Tj von ca 15 C°.
*Dann im April habe ich mit 2 Bekannten an meinen Rechner ihre Grafikkarten in Spielen mit RT getestet.
(eine RX 6600XT und eine RTX 3060 12GB)
Zu diesen Zeitpunkt/Spieletest waren alle Temperaturwerte meiner Karte bestens und "wie immer".
Auf dem darauffolgenden Wochenende ist mir den aufgefallen, das die Temperaturwerte völlig anders waren.
Urplötzlich und !?zufällig?! kurz nach dem Vergleich zwischen den 3 Karten liegt der GPU Edge zum GPU Tj Wert egal welche Einstellung ich mache (Ob Stock oder Undervolting) nur noch 1 bis maximal 5C° auseinander.
Ausschließlich der GPU Edge Wert hat sich zu meinen alten Spieletestwerten verändert.
GPU Tj sowie Lüfter Geschwindigkeiten sind identisch zu den alten Werten.

Jetzt stelle ich mich ja folgende Frage bzw Fragen:
Kann ich daran irgendwas ändern? Sprich, kann ich in diesen Fall eine RMA anstoßen oder würde man meine Karte einfach als "OK - Karte funktioniert" also unbearbeitet zurücksenden?
Es ist ja sicher, das zumindest die Wärmeabfuhr nicht mehr so richtig funktioniert - und warten bis die Karte dadurch womöglich irgendwann Kaputt geht um eine RMA zu machen - fühlt sich auch falsch an.


----------



## RX480 (8. Mai 2022)

Ich persönlich UVte, um bessere Temps=weniger Lüfter=leiser zu haben.

bei Dir:
Ist evtl. die Montage net 100%ig gewesen, wenn Du die Schrauben gaaaanz leicht ein mue nachziehen konntest.
Ob zusätzlich die WLP ein bisschen ausgetrocknet oder verlaufen ist, who knows.
Mit steigender Temp. arbeiten die Lüfter mehr = mehr Vibration und die Schrauben haben sich evtl. dadurch noch
 mehr gelockert.
Wenn das gaaanz leicht Schrauben nachziehen schon geholfen, ist jetzt Alles paletti. 
ansonsten
mal von Jemandem repasten lassen?
Retounieren würde ich so einen guten Chip net.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Mai 2022)

Das würde ich auch nicht. Außerdem würde man ja nur feststellen dass alles läuft und die Karte in Ordnung ist. Ich finde die Temperaturen auch vollkommen in Rahmen. Da ist mMn nichts was ein schnelles Ende provozieren würde.
Einfach Mal ein paar Wochen beobachten.


----------



## BlackBestie (8. Mai 2022)

Wenn repasten - welche Paste ist da zu empfehlen? 

Für CPU´s und  für eine 120W Graka hatte ich bisher immer meine MX4 benutzt und lief super aber bei so eine Karte traue ich den MX4 Braten nicht so ganz. 

Ich habe bisher folgende Pasten in der engeren Wahl:
*- Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut (Extreme)*​*- Alpenfön Permafrost 2*​*-  Alphacool Subzero*​*- COOLER MASTER MasterGel Maker Nano

Gibt es hierfür irgendeine gute Quelle bzw irgendwelche Erfahrungen? 

Wichtig ist mir auf jeden Fall das diese Langzeitstabil ist und nicht nach 2-3 Monaten wieder gewechselt werden muss.*


----------



## Noel1987 (8. Mai 2022)

Cooler master kann ich empfehlen
War bei meiner 6900xt und aktuell auf meiner 3080ti drauf 
Die ist sehr fest deswegen etwas dünner auftragen

Bei meiner Referenz (AMD) war tatsächlich noch das graphit Pad drauf


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2022)

Die Alpenföhn hatte ich noch nicht, aber alle anderen. Wenn du die MX4 schon hast, brauchst du nichts anderes. Zwischen der Grizzly und der Maker Nano hatte ich gerade Mal 1 Grad Unterschied, das liegt in der Messetoleranz, würde ich sagen. Zur MX4 war letztere gerade einmal zwei weitere Grad kühler. 
Das ist mMn nichts für das der Aufpreis lohnt. Ich hab allerdings ausschließlich OC ohne UV betrieben. Also eher Höhe Chip Temperaturen. Abgeführt wurde die Wärme von einem fullcover WaKü-Block an einen MoRa. Keine Ahnung ob sich unter Luft größere, oder noch kleinere Unterschiede ergeben.


----------



## ApolloX30 (9. Mai 2022)

Kryonaut, Sub Zero werden die besten sein, MX4 geht auch.

Vergiss das mit der RMA.

Und am sinnvollsten sind zur Beurteilung von Temperaturen gute Screenshots von Hwinfo, alles andere ist oft etwas zuviel Spekulatius.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2022)

Nimm die Maker, bei den Gpus braucht man eine feste, stabile Paste mit hoher Leitfähigkeit. Die Maker erfüllt beide Vorraussetzungen. Pasten wie die Flutschinout halten nicht lange und liefern oft schon nach wenigen Wochen nur noch schlechte Ergebnisse.


----------



## BlackBestie (10. Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.
Ich werde mich den spätestens zum Wochenende mal mit der Karte hinsetzen.

@ApolloX30
Hier noch mal ein Screenshot von den Temperaturen per GPU-Z und HWI ausgelesen.
Die Sapphire 6900xt Nitro+ (ohne SE) läuft hierbei @Stock im Quiet Bios. (Maximal 255W statt 264W im PowerBios)
Diese Temperaturen werden innerhalb von ca. 2 min erreicht.

Meine letzten Notizen zum gleichen Szenario die ich jetzt finden konnte - also gleicher Speicherpunkt in SotTR war vor ca 3 Monaten und dort hatte ich  folgende Temperaturen:  GPU-Edge = 74C° -- GPU-Hotspot = 91C° (hierbei aber im Maximum nach 15 min)


----------



## RX480 (10. Mai 2022)

AMD Radeon Software Adrenalin 22.5.1 WHQL driver download
					

Download the all-new AMD SOftware Radeon Software Adrenalin 22.5.1 WHQL driver downloads....




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (10. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> AMD Radeon Software Adrenalin 22.5.1 WHQL driver download
> 
> 
> Download the all-new AMD SOftware Radeon Software Adrenalin 22.5.1 WHQL driver downloads....
> ...


Hab's auch gerade gesehen. Mal schauen wie er sich schlägt.


----------



## RX480 (10. Mai 2022)

Igor hat bei seiner 6950-MSi irgendwie das Gefühl gehabt, das die CPU-Last ansteigt mit dem Treiber!?
(natürlich zieht ne schnellere Graka mit mehr Fps ein paar W mehr aber so viel)

extra für die 6950 (noch neuer als der 22.5.1 ?)


			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-preview-may2022


----------



## hugo-03 (10. Mai 2022)

Nachdem ich eigentlich keine grakka kaufen wollte, wegen den Preisen, habe ich heute eine 6750xt red devil gekauft, ist bekannt ob es eine Referenz Platine ist? https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...n-RX-6750-XT-Red-Devil-OC-retail_1452951.html


----------



## Gast1666645802 (10. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Igor hat bei seiner 6950-MSi irgendwie das Gefühl gehabt, das die CPU-Last ansteigt mit dem Treiber!?


Nur bei der. Hat das was mit dem Speicher zu tun? Wenn ich SAM deaktiviere, ist das Paradox fast weg.


----------



## RX480 (10. Mai 2022)

Kannst Du mal eine der Grakas in nen Sys mit Ryzen stecken, ob da SAM auch mehr kostet?


----------



## openSUSE (10. Mai 2022)

Mit dem "6950 Beta Treiber" und unter DX11? Ja, da steigt ENDLICH die CPU "Last" - aber auch die FPS .
Neue Karten, 5800x3d, Ryzen 5xxx für nahezu alle AM4 Boards reichen AMD wohl als abschied Feuerwerk nicht, jetzt wird sich wohl auch richtig von DX11 verabschiedet.


----------



## Edelhamster (10. Mai 2022)

Ganz interessant dafür, dass in den Releasenotes des 22.5.1 nichts dazu erwähnt wird -> https://community.amd.com/t5/gaming...2.5.1-may-en-email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=

edit: PCGH hat im Artikel zum 50'er Release nen Verweis dazu drin, Top!


----------



## Cleriker (10. Mai 2022)

Ist das Layout der 6950XT gleich der 6900XT?


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2022)

EK Announces Waterblock Compatibility with Radeon RX 6950 XT
					

EK, is happy to announce that several AMD-based GPU water blocks are compatible with the new AMD Radeon RX 6000 series expansion. A plethora of available EK-Quantum Vector RX GPU water blocks, including the EK-Quantum Vector RX 6800/6900 D-RGB - AMD Radeon Edition, will fit the reference design...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Cleriker (11. Mai 2022)

Ich danke dir. 
Zwei Tage schon, habe ich die Kompatibilitätsliste der EK-Seite auf und warte auf ein Update und was treiben die? Veröffentlichen ein seperates Statement. Da kann ich ja lange warten.


----------



## hugo-03 (11. Mai 2022)

Wenn  an nur uv machen will + powertarget (+15%), sollte man das MPT nehmen oder reicht wattmann?


----------



## DARPA (11. Mai 2022)

Nur UV ohne OC kann man mit Wattman machen.

Wenn man auch den Takt anzieht, kommt man irgendwann an den Punkt, wo der Spannungsslider im Wattman keinen Effekt mehr hat. Dann muss MPT ran.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Mai 2022)

Der neue Treiber ist klasse.


----------



## Nathenhale (12. Mai 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der neue Treiber ist klasse.


Eine Sache die ich als Nvidia Nutzer auch gerne mal sagen würde.


----------



## Noel1987 (12. Mai 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Eine Sache die ich als Nvidia Nutzer auch gerne mal sagen würde.


Naja ich nehme den Nvidia Treiber kaum wahr 
Er wird installiert und gut ist 
Probleme habe ich damit nicht 

Irgendwie verstehe ich deine Aussage nicht 🤔


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2022)

Tatsächlich haben die nachgelassen finde ich. Die aktuellste Nvidia GPU die hier zum Einsatz kommt, ist eine 2060 12GB und der Treiber ist irgendwie total lahm und manchmal habe ich das Gefühl dass er Funktionen nicht beim ersten Mal übernimmt. Zeigt aber auch keinen Fehler an. Ganz komisch. Vom Umfang und der Optik finde ich den AMD Treiber ja schon lange um Welten besser, aber zur Zeit eben auch was die Qualität betrifft.

Edit
Noel ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, warum sowas einfach nicht pauschal gesehen werden kann. Treiber installiert und gut. Ich hingegen probiere alles mögliche aus und passe Einstellungen an. Ein Spielkind wenn man so mag. Zwei komplett unterschiedliche Nutzungsbefingungen beim gleichen Produkt. Wem will man es jetzt Recht machen?


----------



## Noel1987 (12. Mai 2022)

Ja das ist es eben 
Ins Einstellungsmenü der Grafikkarte gehe ich selber gar nicht 
UV wird über afterburner gemacht 

Für die Meisten User (wie mich) ist sowas vollkommen ausreichend

Mein Sohn z.b Stellt immer direkt alles auf Leistung bevorzugen ein


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2022)

Ja gut, der Poppbrenner ist mit AMD's Treiber komplett über. Den brauche ich seit Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Noel1987 (12. Mai 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja gut, der Poppbrenner ist mit AMD's Treiber komplett über. Den brauche ich seit Jahren nicht mehr.


Ich würde es auch begrüßen das sowas von Nvidia in Kombi mit den Einstellungen mache würde 
Die Readon Software ist da schon um einiges besser und übersichtlicher 

Nvidia Einstellungen sehen irgendwie aus wie aus der win XP Zeit


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2022)

Die sind halt vorsichtig. Bloß nichts ändern was seit Jahren läuft. Nur leider läuft es eben nicht mehr so wie früher. Anscheinend bleibt entsprechendes Feedback seitens der Nutzer aber aus. 
Ich mein, sie haben ja GeForce Experience eingeführt, aber warum als Zusatz-Software? Ich persönlich mag nicht drei verschiedene Anlaufstellen installieren. Ist aber wieder... Geschmackssache.


----------



## Noel1987 (12. Mai 2022)

Die Programme die GeForce Experience beinhaltet machen aber auch andere Programme besser 
Spiele Stelle ich selber ein 
Ich finde für dieses Tool einfach keinen Nutzen


----------



## Nathenhale (12. Mai 2022)

Kann da nur für mich Sprechen,
aber mir wäre es Lieber wenn der Nvidia Treiber die gleichen möglichkeiten hätte wie der AMD Treiber.
Also ov,oc etc.
Abgesehen davon das ich meinen Treiber schon 4 mal mit DDU entfernen musste und Neuinstallieren musste (in den letzten 3 Monaten.
Da er sonst crashed und andere sachen macht.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2022)

Experience hat bei mir dauernd Mist als optimale Einstellungen vorgeschlagen. Da dachte ich mir nicht nur einmal: Was sind das für User, die so auf Bildqualität pupen?
Angeblich sollen diese Vorschläge ja aufgrund von gesammelten Nutzerdaten entstehen.
Dann hab ich Experience deinstalliert und dann kam es teilweise zu Problemen beim Spielstart. Ansonsten lief meine Kiste auch mit der grünen Karte ganz gut.
Bei AMD gibt es solche Vorschläge, so meine ich, gar nicht. Nur die globalen presets für esports, Standard, gaming und custom. Das kann man wieder so und so sehen.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2022)

Der AMD Treiber ist schon ein rundum sorglos Paket, dadurch dass man einiges geboten bekommt macht es ja Sinn den zu nutzen. Ich hab für jedes Spiel eigentlich ein Profil wo ich definieren ob Framelock, Chill, Sharpener oder VRS aktiviert ist. Den AF Filter stelle ich auch immer ein.


----------



## Dudelll (12. Mai 2022)

Würde mir nur mehr Auswahl Möglichkeiten bei der Installation wünschen. Gibt ja leider momentan quasi nur full oder minimal.

Perfekt wäre wenn man nur minimal+oc Menü für gpu haben könnten, oder zumindest den Part für Überwachung, streaming und den ganzen cpu Kram  abwählen könnte.


----------



## ApolloX30 (12. Mai 2022)

@Gurdi behältst du nach Treiber Update die Profile?


----------



## DARPA (12. Mai 2022)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> @Gurdi behältst du nach Treiber Update die Profile?


Bin zwar nicht gefragt, aber seit dem 1. Treiber nach Release bügel ich jeden neuen Treiber einfach drüber. Alle Einstellungen inkl. Game Profile bleiben bestehen.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2022)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> @Gurdi behältst du nach Treiber Update die Profile?


Ich mach es normalerweise wie Darpa. Wenn besondere Treiberversionen kommen setzte ich den Treiber neu auf zur Sicherheit, aber nur wenn ich Vergleichsbenches machen möchte.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Alle Einstellungen inkl. Game Profile bleiben bestehen.


Allgemeine Settings bei mir auch, aber mein "Wattman" Profil muss ich nach jedem Treiberupdate wieder neu laden (aus dem gespeicherten Profil)
Wenn ihr von Gameprofil redet, meint ihr dann nur Settings wie chill/boost und Ähnliches oder auch die "Leistungs"-Einstellungen wie UV/OC/Lüfterkurve?


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2022)

Also mein OC Profil ist immer allgemeingültig. Das passe ich nicht an. Wäre viel zu stressig, ich könnte evtl. Die Leistungsaufnahme justieren in dem ein oder anderen Spiel evtl.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also mein OC Profil ist immer allgemeingültig.


Bei mir ja auch.
Es klang nur so, als ob es bei euch auch wieder automatisch geladen wird nach Treiberupdate.
Bei mir muss ich dann halt einmal den Weg gehen, das Profil wieder aus der XML zu laden.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei mir ja auch.
> Es klang nur so, als ob es bei euch auch wieder automatisch geladen wird nach Treiberupdate.
> Bei mir muss ich dann halt einmal den Weg gehen, das Profil wieder aus der XML zu laden.


Die neusten Treiber übernehmen es mittlerweile sogar bei mir, so dass selbst dieser Schritt entfällt. Mein System ist aber dermaßen gehackt durch Mpt und Co , dass muss nicht für alle gelten. Mit manchen Treibern hat der Wattmann auch gerne meine Settings alle zwei Tage vergessen auf dem Main, die 6800im HTPC dagegen hat sich die Settings immer gemerkt.


----------



## DARPA (12. Mai 2022)

Mit Spiele Profile meinte ich nur die „Grafik“ Settings. OC habe ich nur ein globales Profil und das wird nach jeder Treiberinstallation zurückgesetzt (genau wie MPT).
Im Grunde bleiben alle Treiber-Einstellungen erhalten außer Leistungs Tuning.


----------



## hugo-03 (13. Mai 2022)

stock red devil vs uv + oc
im treiber eingestellt ist sonst nur af 16x, anti lag, bildschärfen 80% und textur filter hoch.
Für funmark musste ich die Spannung auf 1110 setzen


----------



## RX480 (13. Mai 2022)

Interessant wäre mal, ob der Preview Treiber in Assetto Corsa hilft. (wg. DX11)
(und falls Jemand dann auch noch nen R5800x3d hätte wärs evtl. auch noch ein mue interessanter)


----------



## DARPA (13. Mai 2022)

Hab zwar AC auf der Platte, aber dann müsste ich erst wieder den alten Treiber installieren zum vergleichen. Eigentlich kein Bock drauf. Interessiert dich was spezielles?


----------



## RX480 (13. Mai 2022)

Reicht doch, ob Du subjektiv ne Besserung feststellen kannst mit dem Preview-Treiber.
bzgl. minFps

Falls Du Muße hast, kannst Du ja mal noch im Ressourcen-Moni die Auslastung der CPU-Cores anschauen
und nen Schnappschuss posten. (oder nur ein Bild aus dem Game mit den einzelnen Cores per AB/RTS o.ä.)
... damit man mal sieht, inwieweit sich das CPU-Limit/Drawcalllimit verschoben hat
(bisher war ja AMD@DX11.0 etwas schlecht organisiert)


----------



## RX480 (13. Mai 2022)

btw.
Der Preview-Treiber hat sich net mit Elex2-beta@dx12 vertragen, musste auf dx11 wechseln.
(wollte@dx12 gar net starten)


----------



## ApolloX30 (13. Mai 2022)

Ich hab jetzt wochenlang einem Kernel 41 auf meinem System nachgestellt, welcher beim Herunterfahren des Systems auftrat. Und wenn er auftrat, dann war beim folgenden Boot am nächsten Tag der Wattmann resettet.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Mai 2022)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt wochenlang einem Kernel 41 auf meinem System nachgestellt, welcher beim Herunterfahren des Systems auftrat. Und wenn er auftrat, dann war beim folgenden Boot am nächsten Tag der Wattmann resettet.


Das ist normal, der Wattmann resettet bei jedem Problem den Treiber zur Sicherheit, auch wenn es nichts mit der GraKa zu tun hat.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. Mai 2022)

Der neue Preview Treiber sorgt bei mir dafür das Videos und Livestreams total matschig aussehen. Als ob die mit 360p nur laufen. Bleibe erstmal bei 22.5.1 ^^


----------



## RX480 (13. Mai 2022)

liegt vllt. am Codec von dem Video

nur mal als Bsp.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1QICrgxTjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


geht bei mir problemlos@videoprofil enhanced


----------



## Gurdi (13. Mai 2022)

kann auch keine Unterschiede bei den Videos feststellen bisher.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. Mai 2022)

Ich probiere den morgen nochmal. Jetzt wird erstmal gezockt


----------



## RX480 (13. Mai 2022)

vergess net, beim Video von HD auf 4k umzustellen
HD sieht manchmal putzig aus


----------



## hugo-03 (13. Mai 2022)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> stock red devil vs uv + oc
> im treiber eingestellt ist sonst nur af 16x, anti lag, bildschärfen 80% und textur filter hoch.
> Für funmark musste ich die Spannung auf 1110 setzen


PUBG will damit gar nicht laufen, im Teillast musste ich auf 1170 stellen damit es gut läuft (hier ist so ein Absturz)
(das Spiel läuft 140 FPS lock)

```
Date            , GPU Clock [MHz] , Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , GPU Load [%] , Memory Controller Load [%] , Memory Used (Dedicated) [MB] , Memory Used (Dynamic) [MB] , GPU Chip Power Draw [W] , GPU Voltage [V] , CPU Temperature [°C] , System Memory Used [MB] ,
2022-05-13 22:21:16.506 ,        2655.0   ,           2300.0   ,               53.0   ,                          69.0   ,              33   ,                1017   ,         80   ,                        6   ,                       5239   ,                      294   ,                 146.0   ,         0.825   ,               43.0   ,                  9776   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:16.817 ,        2624.0   ,           2298.0   ,               53.0   ,                          67.0   ,              34   ,                1029   ,         66   ,                        5   ,                       5239   ,                      294   ,                 141.0   ,         1.125   ,               43.0   ,                  9776   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:17.129 ,        2624.0   ,           2298.0   ,               53.0   ,                          67.0   ,              34   ,                1029   ,         66   ,                        5   ,                       5250   ,                      294   ,                 141.0   ,         1.125   ,               43.0   ,                  9784   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:17.441 ,        2624.0   ,           2298.0   ,               53.0   ,                          67.0   ,              34   ,                1029   ,         66   ,                        5   ,                       5251   ,                      294   ,                 141.0   ,         1.125   ,               43.0   ,                  9767   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:17.753 ,        2593.0   ,           2298.0   ,               53.0   ,                          64.0   ,              34   ,                1039   ,         64   ,                        5   ,                       5251   ,                      294   ,                 121.0   ,         1.081   ,               43.0   ,                  9767   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:18.066 ,        2593.0   ,           2298.0   ,               53.0   ,                          64.0   ,              34   ,                1039   ,         64   ,                        5   ,                       5251   ,                      294   ,                 121.0   ,         1.081   ,               43.0   ,                  9777   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:18.387 ,        2593.0   ,           2298.0   ,               53.0   ,                          64.0   ,              34   ,                1039   ,         64   ,                        5   ,                       5252   ,                      294   ,                 121.0   ,         1.081   ,               43.0   ,                  9774   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:18.691 ,        2593.0   ,           2298.0   ,               53.0   ,                          64.0   ,              34   ,                1039   ,         64   ,                        5   ,                       5275   ,                      294   ,                 121.0   ,         1.081   ,               43.0   ,                  9773   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:19.011 ,        2626.0   ,           2300.0   ,               53.0   ,                          66.0   ,              35   ,                1065   ,         72   ,                        6   ,                       5278   ,                      294   ,                 140.0   ,         1.125   ,               43.0   ,                  9781   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:19.316 ,        2626.0   ,           2300.0   ,               53.0   ,                          66.0   ,              35   ,                1065   ,         72   ,                        6   ,                       5278   ,                      294   ,                 140.0   ,         1.125   ,               43.0   ,                  9779   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:19.635 ,        2626.0   ,           2300.0   ,               53.0   ,                          66.0   ,              35   ,                1065   ,         72   ,                        6   ,                       5278   ,                      294   ,                 140.0   ,         1.125   ,               43.0   ,                  9798   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:19.952 ,        2491.0   ,           2298.0   ,               53.0   ,                          61.0   ,              35   ,                1070   ,         74   ,                        6   ,                       5279   ,                      294   ,                 114.0   ,         0.968   ,               43.1   ,                  9797   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:20.259 ,        2491.0   ,           2298.0   ,               53.0   ,                          61.0   ,              35   ,                1070   ,         74   ,                        6   ,                       5366   ,                      294   ,                 114.0   ,         0.968   ,               43.1   ,                  9812   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:20.576 ,        2491.0   ,           2298.0   ,               53.0   ,                          61.0   ,              35   ,                1070   ,         74   ,                        6   ,                       5497   ,                      294   ,                 114.0   ,         0.968   ,               43.1   ,                  9783   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:20.882 ,        2373.0   ,           2302.0   ,               53.0   ,                          66.0   ,              35   ,                1070   ,         38   ,                        3   ,                       5499   ,                      294   ,                 129.0   ,         0.875   ,               43.3   ,                  9779   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:21.198 ,        2373.0   ,           2302.0   ,               53.0   ,                          66.0   ,              35   ,                1070   ,         38   ,                        3   ,                       5499   ,                      294   ,                 129.0   ,         0.875   ,               43.1   ,                  9783   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:21.506 ,        2373.0   ,           2302.0   ,               53.0   ,                          66.0   ,              35   ,                1070   ,         38   ,                        3   ,                       5499   ,                      294   ,                 129.0   ,         0.875   ,               42.9   ,                  9780   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:21.821 ,        2743.0   ,             20.0   ,               49.0   ,                          59.0   ,              35   ,                1070   ,         99   ,                        1   ,                       5499   ,                      294   ,                  37.0   ,         1.125   ,               42.6   ,                  9778   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:22.130 ,        2743.0   ,             20.0   ,               49.0   ,                          59.0   ,              35   ,                1070   ,         99   ,                        1   ,                       5499   ,                      294   ,                  37.0   ,         1.125   ,               42.3   ,                  9783   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:22.445 ,        2743.0   ,             20.0   ,               49.0   ,                          59.0   ,              35   ,                1070   ,         99   ,                        1   ,                       5499   ,                      294   ,                  37.0   ,         1.125   ,               41.8   ,                  9781   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:25.218 ,        2742.0   ,             18.0   ,               47.0   ,                          54.0   ,              32   ,                 962   ,         99   ,                        1   ,                       5499   ,                      263   ,                  35.0   ,         1.125   ,               41.1   ,                  9779   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:25.264 ,        2742.0   ,             18.0   ,               47.0   ,                          54.0   ,              32   ,                 962   ,         99   ,                        1   ,                       5499   ,                      263   ,                  35.0   ,         1.125   ,               41.1   ,                  9784   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:25.570 ,        2742.0   ,             18.0   ,               47.0   ,                          54.0   ,              32   ,                 962   ,         99   ,                        1   ,                       5499   ,                      263   ,                  35.0   ,         1.125   ,               41.5   ,                  9789   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:25.887 ,        2117.0   ,             24.0   ,               46.0   ,                          49.0   ,               0   ,                   0   ,         99   ,                        1   ,                       5499   ,                      264   ,                  19.0   ,         0.825   ,               42.0   ,                  9791   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:26.194 ,        2117.0   ,             24.0   ,               46.0   ,                          49.0   ,               0   ,                   0   ,         99   ,                        1   ,                       5499   ,                      264   ,                  19.0   ,         0.825   ,               42.4   ,                  9799   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:26.510 ,        2117.0   ,             24.0   ,               46.0   ,                          49.0   ,               0   ,                   0   ,         99   ,                        1   ,                       5499   ,                      264   ,                  19.0   ,         0.825   ,               42.9   ,                  9804   ,
2022-05-13 22:21:26.818 ,        2117.0   ,             24.0   ,               46.0   ,                          49.0   ,               0   ,                   0   ,         99   ,                        1   ,                       5499   ,                      264   ,                  19.0   ,         0.825   ,               53.3   ,                  9847   ,
```


----------



## Edelhamster (14. Mai 2022)

@hugo-03 Und du bist sicher, dass deine Karte den Boost auf über 2743 Mhz sicher fahren kann?
Absolut typisches Bild für mich, Takt schnellt hoch, VRAM steigt aus, die Karte macht den Takt nicht mit. Vllt in Anwendung A, aber dadurch nicht auch unbedingt in Anwendung B


----------



## hugo-03 (14. Mai 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @hugo-03 Und du bist sicher, dass deine Karte den Boost auf über 2743 Mhz sicher fahren kann?
> Absolut typisches Bild für mich, Takt schnellt hoch, VRAM steigt aus, die Karte macht den Takt nicht mit. Vllt in Anwendung A, aber dadurch nicht auch unbedingt in Anwendung B


hab die karte ja erst Donnerstag eingebaut, mehre runs time liefen mit time spy liefen mit 1090, 20 min furmark liefen mit 1110, pubg lief 1160 10-15min und mit 1165 konnte ich ohne Absturz spielen, 1170 sind dann das was ich erstmal dauerhaft testen will.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Mai 2022)

Du musst die Taktspitze glätten, entweder via Wattmann oder noch besser du beschränkst die Kurve via MPT.
Die 67xx sind nunmal Drehorgeln.


----------



## hugo-03 (14. Mai 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @hugo-03 Und du bist sicher, dass deine Karte den Boost auf über 2743 Mhz sicher fahren kann?
> Absolut typisches Bild für mich, Takt schnellt hoch, VRAM steigt aus, die Karte macht den Takt nicht mit. Vllt in Anwendung A, aber dadurch nicht auch unbedingt in Anwendung B





Gurdi schrieb:


> Du musst die Taktspitze glätten, entweder via Wattmann oder noch besser du beschränkst die Kurve via MPT.
> Die 67xx sind nunmal Drehorgeln.


hab noch mal mit 1110 spannung time spy gemacht und max takt war dort 2710MHz mal gucken ob ich den watt man einbremsen kann das er nicht wieder auf 2743MHz geht


----------



## DARPA (14. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Falls Du Muße hast, kannst Du ja mal noch im Ressourcen-Moni die Auslastung der CPU-Cores anschauen
> und nen Schnappschuss posten. (oder nur ein Bild aus dem Game mit den einzelnen Cores per AB/RTS o.ä.)


Hängt immer noch an 1Thread




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UHD maxed + paar Mods

Läuft aber ganz smooth, gefühlt etwas besser als vorher. Vereinzelte Stocker hatte ich nicht mehr.
Bin noch nen kurzes Rennen 2 Runden Schleife hinterm Feld hergefahren. Hatte die ganze Zeit das OSD offen und da ist mir kein Frametime-Ausreißer aufgefallen. Hab aber vergessen Screenshots zu machen


----------



## RX480 (14. Mai 2022)

Danke!
Wenn 1 Core reicht, damit die GPU@4k ziemlich ausgelastet wird, dann ist es für Sightseeing schon brauchbar.
(für kompetive highFps-Racer in UWQHD wirds evtl. aber noch net reichen)


----------



## hugo-03 (14. Mai 2022)

100% takt (2694 MHz) bei 1110 v lief halt gut bei volllast, selbe Spannung und 99% takt, läuft nicht mal time spy, da will er dann  mehr Spannung 
Edit MPT geht nicht, failed nur beim übernehmen


----------



## Gurdi (14. Mai 2022)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> 100% takt (2694 MHz) bei 1110 v lief halt gut bei volllast, selbe Spannung und 99% takt, läuft nicht mal time spy, da will er dann  mehr Spannung
> Edit MPT geht nicht, failed nur beim übernehmen


Verwendest du die neuste Version? Man muss immer eins bedenken, die Kurve erstellt sich immer aus Taktskala und Spannungskurve. Je länger die Taktskala, desto milkder die Spannung. Der Wattmann arbeite immer noch mit dieser Skala, man sieht sie aber nicht mehr.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

skurve bei Absenkkung.


----------



## hugo-03 (15. Mai 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Verwendest du die neuste Version? Man muss immer eins bedenken, die Kurve erstellt sich immer aus Taktskala und Spannungskurve. Je länger die Taktskala, desto milkder die Spannung. Der Wattmann arbeite immer noch mit dieser Skala, man sieht sie aber nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


version 1.3.10
mit spannung 1150 und 99,8% takt bekomme ich in pubg folgende werte, lief im ganzen stabil (nur kurz getestet)
ich habe auch testweise nur ram etwas erhöht in MPT und boost takt ging dann sofort auf 500MHz
vielleicht teste ich morgen nach der arbeit mal 99,9 % takt (0,2% machen im boost schon ca 60~70 MHz aus bei höher Spannung)

```
Date            , GPU Clock [MHz] , Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , GPU Load [%] , Memory Controller Load [%] , Memory Used (Dedicated) [MB] , Memory Used (Dynamic) [MB] , GPU Chip Power Draw [W] , GPU Voltage [V] , CPU Temperature [°C] , System Memory Used [MB] ,
2022-05-14 23:10:55.759 ,        2641.0   ,           2302.0   ,               56.0   ,                          73.0   ,              34   ,                1026   ,         99   ,                       14   ,                       1955   ,                      293   ,                 174.0   ,         0.825   ,               46.8   ,                  5818   ,
2022-05-14 23:10:56.070 ,        2634.0   ,           2300.0   ,               57.0   ,                          75.0   ,              32   ,                 973   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      293   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               46.4   ,                  5817   ,
2022-05-14 23:10:56.387 ,        2634.0   ,           2300.0   ,               57.0   ,                          75.0   ,              32   ,                 973   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      294   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               46.1   ,                  5757   ,
2022-05-14 23:10:56.693 ,        2634.0   ,           2300.0   ,               57.0   ,                          75.0   ,              32   ,                 973   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      294   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               45.8   ,                  5762   ,
2022-05-14 23:10:57.005 ,        2634.0   ,           2300.0   ,               57.0   ,                          75.0   ,              32   ,                 973   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      295   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               45.4   ,                  5763   ,
2022-05-14 23:10:57.317 ,        2639.0   ,           2300.0   ,               57.0   ,                          74.0   ,              33   ,                 991   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      295   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               45.3   ,                  5755   ,
2022-05-14 23:10:57.628 ,        2639.0   ,           2300.0   ,               57.0   ,                          74.0   ,              33   ,                 991   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      297   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               45.3   ,                  5759   ,
2022-05-14 23:10:57.939 ,        2639.0   ,           2300.0   ,               57.0   ,                          74.0   ,              33   ,                 991   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      297   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               45.0   ,                  5758   ,
2022-05-14 23:10:58.267 ,        2645.0   ,           2300.0   ,               57.0   ,                          74.0   ,              33   ,                 996   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      297   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               54.9   ,                  5757   ,
2022-05-14 23:10:58.578 ,        2645.0   ,           2300.0   ,               57.0   ,                          74.0   ,              33   ,                 996   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      297   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               54.4   ,                  5755   ,
2022-05-14 23:10:58.891 ,        2645.0   ,           2300.0   ,               57.0   ,                          74.0   ,              33   ,                 996   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      297   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               53.9   ,                  5756   ,
2022-05-14 23:10:59.202 ,        2643.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          74.0   ,              33   ,                1018   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      299   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               53.4   ,                  5756   ,
2022-05-14 23:10:59.514 ,        2643.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          74.0   ,              33   ,                1018   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      299   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               53.0   ,                  5755   ,
2022-05-14 23:10:59.825 ,        2643.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          74.0   ,              33   ,                1018   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      299   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               52.5   ,                  5758   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:00.137 ,        2647.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          74.0   ,              34   ,                1033   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      299   ,                 173.0   ,         1.012   ,               52.0   ,                  5755   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:00.448 ,        2647.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          74.0   ,              34   ,                1033   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      299   ,                 173.0   ,         1.012   ,               51.5   ,                  5752   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:00.760 ,        2647.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          74.0   ,              34   ,                1033   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      299   ,                 173.0   ,         1.012   ,               51.0   ,                  5756   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:01.072 ,        2647.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          74.0   ,              34   ,                1033   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      299   ,                 173.0   ,         1.012   ,               50.5   ,                  5754   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:01.385 ,        2649.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          75.0   ,              34   ,                1046   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      300   ,                 173.0   ,         1.012   ,               50.0   ,                  5753   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:01.695 ,        2649.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          75.0   ,              34   ,                1046   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      300   ,                 173.0   ,         1.012   ,               49.5   ,                  5757   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:02.007 ,        2649.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          75.0   ,              34   ,                1046   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      300   ,                 173.0   ,         1.012   ,               49.0   ,                  5757   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:02.319 ,        2646.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          74.0   ,              35   ,                1065   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      300   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               48.6   ,                  5755   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:02.630 ,        2646.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          74.0   ,              35   ,                1065   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      300   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               48.1   ,                  5756   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:02.942 ,        2646.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          74.0   ,              35   ,                1065   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      300   ,                 174.0   ,         1.012   ,               47.8   ,                  5754   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:03.254 ,        2644.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          76.0   ,              35   ,                1068   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      301   ,                 175.0   ,         1.012   ,               47.4   ,                  5755   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:03.565 ,        2644.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          76.0   ,              35   ,                1068   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      301   ,                 175.0   ,         1.012   ,               47.0   ,                  5754   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:03.878 ,        2644.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          76.0   ,              35   ,                1068   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      301   ,                 175.0   ,         1.012   ,               46.6   ,                  5757   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:04.204 ,        2645.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          75.0   ,              36   ,                1097   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      301   ,                 175.0   ,         1.012   ,               46.4   ,                  5756   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:04.515 ,        2645.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          75.0   ,              36   ,                1097   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      301   ,                 175.0   ,         1.012   ,               46.0   ,                  5752   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:04.826 ,        2645.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          75.0   ,              36   ,                1097   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      301   ,                 175.0   ,         1.012   ,               45.8   ,                  5756   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:05.138 ,        2645.0   ,           2300.0   ,               58.0   ,                          75.0   ,              36   ,                1097   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      301   ,                 175.0   ,         1.012   ,               45.5   ,                  5756   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:05.449 ,        2645.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          76.0   ,              36   ,                1105   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      301   ,                 176.0   ,         1.012   ,               45.4   ,                  5755   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:05.760 ,        2645.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          76.0   ,              36   ,                1105   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      301   ,                 176.0   ,         1.012   ,               45.3   ,                  5752   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:06.072 ,        2645.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          76.0   ,              36   ,                1105   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      301   ,                 176.0   ,         1.012   ,               45.3   ,                  5751   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:06.385 ,        2648.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          75.0   ,              37   ,                1127   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      302   ,                 176.0   ,         1.012   ,               45.1   ,                  5751   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:06.695 ,        2648.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          75.0   ,              37   ,                1127   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      302   ,                 176.0   ,         1.012   ,               45.0   ,                  5754   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:07.007 ,        2648.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          75.0   ,              37   ,                1127   ,         99   ,                       16   ,                       1955   ,                      302   ,                 176.0   ,         1.012   ,               44.9   ,                  5753   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:07.318 ,        2649.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          75.0   ,              37   ,                1139   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      303   ,                 176.0   ,         1.012   ,               44.8   ,                  5753   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:07.630 ,        2649.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          75.0   ,              37   ,                1139   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      303   ,                 176.0   ,         1.012   ,               44.8   ,                  5755   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:07.941 ,        2649.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          75.0   ,              37   ,                1139   ,         99   ,                       15   ,                       1955   ,                      303   ,                 176.0   ,         1.012   ,               44.5   ,                  5753   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:08.253 ,        2648.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          77.0   ,              38   ,                1152   ,         99   ,                       14   ,                       1955   ,                      303   ,                 176.0   ,         1.012   ,               44.3   ,                  5753   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:08.580 ,        2648.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          77.0   ,              38   ,                1152   ,         99   ,                       14   ,                       1955   ,                      303   ,                 176.0   ,         1.012   ,               44.3   ,                  5751   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:08.893 ,        2648.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          77.0   ,              38   ,                1152   ,         99   ,                       14   ,                       1955   ,                      303   ,                 176.0   ,         1.012   ,               44.3   ,                  5753   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:09.203 ,        2648.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          77.0   ,              38   ,                1152   ,         99   ,                       14   ,                       1955   ,                      303   ,                 176.0   ,         1.012   ,               44.1   ,                  5753   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:09.515 ,        2647.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          76.0   ,              39   ,                1172   ,         99   ,                       14   ,                       1955   ,                      303   ,                 175.0   ,         1.012   ,               44.0   ,                  5752   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:09.827 ,        2647.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          76.0   ,              39   ,                1172   ,         99   ,                       14   ,                       1955   ,                      303   ,                 175.0   ,         1.012   ,               44.0   ,                  5754   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:10.138 ,        2647.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          76.0   ,              39   ,                1172   ,         99   ,                       14   ,                       1955   ,                      303   ,                 175.0   ,         1.012   ,               44.0   ,                  5752   ,
2022-05-14 23:11:10.450 ,        2647.0   ,           2300.0   ,               59.0   ,                          76.0   ,              39   ,                1175   ,         99   ,                       14   ,                       1955   ,                      303   ,                 175.0   ,         1.012   ,               44.0   ,                  5751   ,
```


----------



## Gurdi (15. Mai 2022)

AMD Instinct MI300: Die erste Zen-4-plus-CDNA-3-APU nutzt auch HBM(3)
					

Seit Jahren ist die absolute High-End-APU im Gespräch, jetzt könnte sie kommen: In Form einer Abwandlung der AMD Instinct MI300.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## DARPA (15. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Wenn 1 Core reicht, damit die GPU@4k ziemlich ausgelastet wird, dann ist es für Sightseeing schon brauchbar.
> (für kompetive highFps-Racer in UWQHD wirds evtl. aber noch net reichen)


Ich fahre mit 118fps Limit. Das geht sehr gut klar 
AC wird seit Jahren im Multiplayer auf viel schlechteren Systemen gezockt. 

Richtig Freude kommt natürlich erst mit Wheel auf. Aber wenn man halbwegs Skills hat, lässt es sich auch mit Pad sehr gut fahren. Taugt zum reinschnuppern alle mal. Und das beste ist die große Modding Community.


----------



## BlackBestie (15. Mai 2022)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.
> Ich werde mich den spätestens zum Wochenende mal mit der Karte hinsetzen.
> 
> @ApolloX30
> ...


Als erstes muss ich sagen, das man bei so einer treueren GPU doch sehr zu Schweißausbrüchen neigt, wenn man diese zum erstmal mal öffnet.
"Damals" bei der Radeon VII hatte ich ja nur die Lüfter ohne Kühler abgenommen (für einen Ghetto-Mod) und das war ja easy - aber diese mal war das irgendwie heftig aber geil. 

Zur Sache:

Wie auf Bild 1 und Bild 2 zu erkennen ist, fehlte in den Ecken bereits die WLP auf GPU und Kühler.
Beim genauen hinsehen erkennt man auf dem Bild 2 das sich die WLP zu schwarzen Resten "verwandelt" hat.
(Zusammenspiel von zu wenig Paste an den stellen + zu heiß geworden?!)


Auf Bild 3 ist die GPU zumindest auf dem DIE blitzeblank Sauber.
Die Reste der alten WLP auf dem SMD´s habe ich da belassen, da sie nicht stören und ich kein Risiko eingehen wollte irgendwas runterzureißen.

Als neue WLP habe ich mich schlussendlich für die Alphacool Subzero entschieden.
Die ließ sich wunderbar verarbeiten und ich denke das ein 10er für die Paste OK ist, in den Betracht zum Preis der Graka.


Anbei noch ein Screenshot von meiner Auswertung bzw vorher nachher Vergleich in SotTR.

Mit dem Stock Einstellungen der Karte und festeingestellten 80% Lüfter:

96 °C Hotspot (Tj) runter auf 83 °C
90 °C GPU Edge     runter auf 70 °C


Selbst mit den Undervolting/Underclocking Setting + 80% Lüfter bekam ich bessere Werte:

64 °C Hotspot (Tj) runter auf 55 °C
61 °C GPU Edge     runter auf 50 °C



Also für mich hat sich es vollkommen gelohnt die Zeit zu investieren - nun bin ich Temperaturmäßig wieder ziemlich auf Original Temperaturen.


Vielen Dank noch einmal an Eure Hilfe.


----------



## RX480 (15. Mai 2022)

Hast Du eigentlich noch Fanstop@50°C = ON ?

bei 130W@80%Lüfter dürften eigentlich keine 50°C@GPU-Edge anliegen(x)
Da schaltet der Lüfter dann evtl. nur ständig *an+aus*!?

Dummerweise weiß ich net mehr die Zimmertemp. von dem Screenshot, ... aber war bei etwas mehr W
GPU-Edge= 47°C und nur ne Custom-Lüfterkurve <<80% ohne Fanstopp in RDR2:
_(minPWM=12% im MPT setzen und dann ne durchgängige Lüfterkurve; ist bei meiner MSi jeweils GPU-Edge in °C)_


----------



## Gurdi (15. Mai 2022)

@BlackBestie 

Super Arbeit, das hat sich ja richtig gelohnt bei dir. Welche Paste hast du verwendet.


----------



## Dudelll (15. Mai 2022)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Als neue WLP habe ich mich schlussendlich für die Alphacool Subzero entschieden.


----------



## RX480 (16. Mai 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @BlackBestie
> Super Arbeit, das hat sich ja richtig gelohnt bei dir.


... aber erschreckend, das bei ner 1,2k €-Graka soo schlampig ab Werk gearbeitet wurde

Könnte mir gut vorstellen, das viele OoB-Player die Grakas tatsächlich bei 95°C Hotspot betreiben
und möchte dann net wissen, wieviele dann auch verbrannte oder ausgeblutete WLP nach nem Jahr haben.(x)
_(müsste man AMD glatt mal anschreiben, das die den OEMs etwas mehr auf die Finger schauen, weil der 
gute Ruf ist schnell ruiniert und nur schwer wieder herzustellen, ... ideal wäre,  AMD auf Twitter die Bilder 
zu zeigen, da finden sich bestimmt noch mehr User und übelste WLP-Zustände)_

(x) eigentlich müsste doch der OEM auch 2 Jahre für so nen Murks haftbar sein
_(Bilder und Rechnung schicken = Aufwandsentschädigung: 10€ WLP+50€/1h Arbeit)_

Einfacher wärs natürlich, wenn AMD auch den OEMs die guten Pads zur Verfügung stellt!?


----------



## Gurdi (16. Mai 2022)

Das Problem mit der WLP tritt auch bei Ampere auf, meist liegt dass am Mounting und unebenen Chips.


----------



## Nathenhale (16. Mai 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der WLP tritt auch bei Ampere auf, meist liegt dass am Mounting und unebenen Chips.


Ach was, die 8mm zwischen der tiefsten Stelle des Chips und der höchsten Stelle des Chips machen doch keine Probleme .


----------



## Noel1987 (16. Mai 2022)

@Nathenhale 
Nein das sind Fertigungstoleranzen🤣
Alles innerhalb der specs


----------



## BlackBestie (16. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> ... aber erschreckend, das bei ner 1,2k €-Graka soo schlampig ab Werk gearbeitet wurde
> 
> Könnte mir gut vorstellen, das viele OoB-Player die Grakas tatsächlich bei 95°C Hotspot betreiben
> und möchte dann net wissen, wieviele dann auch verbrannte oder ausgeblutete WLP nach nem Jahr haben.(x)
> ...


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.
Das ulkige ist ja zudem, das Sapphire anscheint keine "normale" 6900XT Nitro + mehr fertigt.
Habe das in den letzten halben Jahr auf Idealo beobachtet und es kam nicht ein Angebot hierzu. (Außer ich habe es immer verpasst)
Ausschließlich die SE Version finde ich mit den bunten Lüftern und 2x 8 Pin + 1x 6Pin.
Die 6700xt Pulse die ich hier auch noch betreibe werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch noch mal vornehmen.
Ich bin mir nicht so sicher was die kleine am Anfang hatte, aber aktuell gibt es hier ein GPU-Edge zu GPU Tj Delta von sage und schreibe 27 C°. Das finde ich irgendwie ein wenig viel bzw hoch und erinnert mich doch sehr an meiner alten Vega56.


----------



## RX480 (16. Mai 2022)

Die 6700xt hat aber auch schon sehr hohe Volt, ... kann sein, das dadurch das Delta stark zunimmt.
Und wenn man die W/mm² hernimmt, ist das sicher schon mehr als bei der 6900.

6700=220W/335mm²=0,65
6900=300W/520mm²=0,58


----------



## RX480 (17. Mai 2022)

bzgl. *EZbench*
Da kann man wie in jeder UE5-Demo auch die Settings persönlich passend machen, falls man nach dem Benchen nur
 mal auf der Insel rumlaufen möchte, .... ohne Ruckelorgie.
_(default =3 ist evtl. EPIC ala CityDemo, ... 2 = High und 1=Medium)_


----------



## hugo-03 (17. Mai 2022)

jetzt habe ich eine Wert gefunden der auch in PUBG geht, das Problem war nicht die MHz der GPU sondern, dass die Spannung zu weiter runtergegangen ist. Dadurch das 5 MHz weniger auch gleich zu 10 mV weniger auf der GPU ist, habe ich dann einfach mal 2700 MHz festgelegt und dann die Spannung ausprobiert, zum ablesen was wirklich an Spannung anliegt, habe ich dann FurMark genommen (wenn man MHz und Spannung zusammen ändert kommt da echt alles möglich raus).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Time Spy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FurMark



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PUBG Testspiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich noch neue CPU einbauen (5800x)


----------



## RX480 (18. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> bzgl. *EZbench*


weil der Rotz wie ein Sack Nüsse läuft, mal z.Vgl. die Petra1.2 Demo: = 4,28GB ausgepackt





						Petra1.2.rar
					






					drive.google.com
				




nach m.E. braucht man sich wg. der UE5 keine Sorgen machen, das die Hardware net reicht (6800nonXT)



hugo-03 schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich ...


Post #*10.000* ... Gratuliere!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. Mai 2022)

edit: ha, was ein schlingel...


----------



## DARPA (18. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> edit: ha, was ein schlingel...


Haha, netter Trick.
Würde ich feiern, wenn jemand aus der Nähe per Abholung kauft


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2022)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich eine Wert gefunden der auch in PUBG geht, das Problem war nicht die MHz der GPU sondern, dass die Spannung zu weiter runtergegangen ist. Dadurch das 5 MHz weniger auch gleich zu 10 mV weniger auf der GPU ist, habe ich dann einfach mal 2700 MHz festgelegt und dann die Spannung ausprobiert, zum ablesen was wirklich an Spannung anliegt, habe ich dann FurMark genommen (wenn man MHz und Spannung zusammen ändert kommt da echt alles möglich raus).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


200er ASIC klingt doch gut bei dem Takt.


----------



## BlackBestie (18. Mai 2022)

Schade, das der 
R(T)X 6000/3000 Benchmark Thread
eingeschlafen ist.
Die Refresh Karten würden sich da drin bestimmt gut machen. ​


----------



## RX480 (18. Mai 2022)

Bis Jetzt gibts kaum Angaben zur ASIC der 6950, ... ist also net gesagt, das viele Chips gute OCer sind.
während
die XTXH relativ gut gebinnt sind und mit LC-bios net schlechter


----------



## Dudelll (18. Mai 2022)

Glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht das die refresh Karten an den Ranglisten groß was ändern ggü den xtxh chips. Zusammen mit mpt macht's ja kein Unterschied ob 6900 oder 6950 dran steht.

Wäre höchstens interessant Mal zu sehen wie sich die 6750xt so gegen die 6800 schlägt.


----------



## BlackBestie (18. Mai 2022)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Wäre höchstens interessant Mal zu sehen wie sich die 6750xt so gegen die 6800 schlägt.


 Genau aus diesen Grunde finde ich es schade, allein schon für den Überblick.
Gehören halt auch zur RX 6000er Familie.


----------



## RX480 (18. Mai 2022)

Die 6700 war schon heißer Murks und die 6750 ist net besser.
(ne 6800ref kaufen und optimieren ist allemal besser, falls die Knete net für ne 6800xt= beste P/L reicht)

Mit Optimieren kommt ne 6800nonXT auch net an die 6800xt ran, im Anhang mal ne optimierte 6800xt:
(was man aus 200W asic oder Weniger so machen kann)








						[Sammelthread] - AMD Radeon RX 6000 Undervolting - Thread (Auf der Suche nach dem Sweetspot)
					

@GerryB  Hab mal alles eingestellt wie vorgeschlagen. TS läuft aber noch nicht durch bricht irgendwann ab. WM wird aber nicht mehr resettet, an welcher Stellschraube soll ich zuerst drehen im MPT?  Hab den VRAM Speicher im WM mal zum Test etwas reduziert. Ab 2020 läuft TS stabil durch.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## rhalin (18. Mai 2022)

Schönen guten Abend,
entgegen RX480´s Meinung habe ich mir eine RX 6700XT gekauft   
Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit ihr, ist eine Powercolor Red Devil geworden.
Möchte auch gar nicht zu viel an ihr herumspielen weil sie praktisch unhörbar läuft und im Gegensatz zu meiner Vega 56 mehr als ausreichende Leistung in WQHD liefert.
Aber eine bisschen undervolten möchte ich vielleicht doch, Strom ist ja teuer 
Dazu die Frage, es reicht wenn ich einfach etwas mit der Spannung spiele im Wattman?
So lange bis es instabil wird?
Ich möchte wirklich keine großen Geschütze wie MPT oder so auffahren.
Bei der Vega war das ja auch einigermassen kompliziert.
Ich hänge noch einen Screenshot von HWinfo dran, stammt aus einem Superposition Durchlauf.


----------



## hugo-03 (18. Mai 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 200er ASIC klingt doch gut bei dem Takt.


ja, die Leistung ist gut und die Ohren fallen einen nicht ab. dadurch das ich gestern eine neue CPU verbaut habe, bin noch gar nicht zum zocken gekommen, WW3 lief mit der vega gar nicht gut, das bin ich jetzt mal gespannt.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2022)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht das die refresh Karten an den Ranglisten groß was ändern ggü den xtxh chips. Zusammen mit mpt macht's ja kein Unterschied ob 6900 oder 6950 dran steht.
> 
> Wäre höchstens interessant Mal zu sehen wie sich die 6750xt so gegen die 6800 schlägt.


Der Spielraum am Speicher könnte zumindest in UHD etwas bessere Ergebnisse liefern.


rhalin schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend,
> entgegen RX480´s Meinung habe ich mir eine RX 6700XT gekauft


Die 6700 hat so ziemlich das beste P/L Verhältnis in Deutschland derzeit, die Customs sind auch weitestgehend gut. Die Karte ist lediglich etwas unausgewogen im LineUp.

Wenn du otimieren willst schnapp dir den TimeSpy Benchmark und reduzier die Voltage so lange ab bis der TS 2 nicht mehr durchläuft. Fang bei 1050 an und taste dich dann in 25mv Schritten runter.Sobald es crasht,in 10mv Schritten erhöhen bis es wieder stabil ist. Fertig. Dazu noch den Speicher übertakten, meist geht dort der Anschlag ohne Probleme, ansonsten um 25Mhz reduzieren wenn es Probleme gibt. Danach ausgiebig testen in verschiedenen Spielen.


----------



## RX480 (19. Mai 2022)

btw.
Im Gamepass ist jetzt Jurassic World evo 2:


----------



## RX480 (19. Mai 2022)

rhalin schrieb:


> entgegen RX480´s Meinung habe ich mir eine RX 6700XT gekauft
> Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit ihr, ist eine Powercolor Red Devil geworden.
> Möchte auch gar nicht zu viel an ihr herumspielen weil sie praktisch unhörbar läuft


Gute Wahl!
Ist auch das Spitzenexemplar von der Kühlung her mit 2x100+1x90 mm Lüftern.
(soviel hat netmal ne 6900ref.)

Das Powercolor so nen großen Kühler als sinnvoll erachtet sagt schon Einiges aus.
Wer die 6700 OCen will, ist damit gut beraten.


----------



## DaHell63 (19. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit Optimieren kommt ne 6800nonXT auch net an die 6800xt ran


Da brauche ich gar nicht lange suchen. Wenn der Chip nichts taugt/schlecht optimiert/whatever ist, dann hilft auch das XT im Namen nichts....die wird von der non XT, mit weniger Verbrauch, trotzdem rasiert  





RX480 schrieb:


> Bis Jetzt gibts kaum Angaben zur ASIC der 6950, ... ist also net gesagt, das viele Chips gute OCer sind.
> während
> die XTXH relativ gut gebinnt sind und mit LC-bios net schlechter


Bei Igor hast Du ja schon erwähnt, daß ein User im LUXX mit seiner RX 6950XT nur eine ASIC von 82.5% hat und der eigentlich gerade für  eine  RX 6800XT reichen soll. Wie soll denn die ASIC auf einer RX 6800/RX 6800XT/RX 6900XT aussehen?


----------



## RX480 (19. Mai 2022)

_kann schon sein das RaceOwl auch nen besonders guten Chip hat, weil mit 160W asic isser immer noch schneller als Du
(beim Launch waren die Chips ja noch knapp und es gab kein Binning für die XTXH)_

Ich würde vermuten:
6800  eher von kaputten Shadern/ROP´s abhängig
6800xt <85%
6900xt>= 85
6900xtxh>87%

Weil: ... mit schlechterer Asic braucht der Chip etwas mehr Spannung untenrum.
Die 6800xt hat die höchsten Werte bei minGFX und TDV GFX und verliert durch Leckströme vllt. so eff. 12...25...50mV.
_(die Volt im Inneren des Chips kann man leider net messen, nur Asic)_

minGFX bzw. TDV
_6800xt = 881mV bzw. 881 mV (keine Abminderung bei guten Temps per TDV !)
6900xt = 825mV bzw. 800mV
6900xtxh = 900mV bzw. 800mV_


----------



## DaHell63 (19. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ich würde vermuten:
> 6800 eher von kaputten Shadern/ROP´s abhängig
> 6800xt <85%
> *6900xt>= 85*
> 6900xtxh>87%


Dann setz ich mich mit der RX 6800 mal in die Mitte von den  drei


----------



## RX480 (19. Mai 2022)

Borderlands 3 is now available for free on the Epic Games Store
					

Get 25% off Epic Mega Deals while you can!




					www.overclock3d.net
				




Der Comic-Style ist zwar net meins, aber für lau schau ich mal rein.
99,9GB ist aber ne Menge Holz , ... fliegt nach dem Reinschauen wieder runter.


----------



## rhalin (19. Mai 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn du otimieren willst schnapp dir den TimeSpy Benchmark und reduzier die Voltage so lange ab bis der TS 2 nicht mehr durchläuft. Fang bei 1050 an und taste dich dann in 25mv Schritten runter.Sobald es crasht,in 10mv Schritten erhöhen bis es wieder stabil ist. Fertig. Dazu noch den Speicher übertakten, meist geht dort der Anschlag ohne Probleme, ansonsten um 25Mhz reduzieren wenn es Probleme gibt. Danach ausgiebig testen in verschiedenen Spielen.


Also ich bekomme schon bei 1130 mV einen Treiber Reset und einen Hardwarefehler beim TS.
Aber keinen Absturz.
Ich habe allerdings auch schon der Previewtreiber drauf weil der gerade erschien als ich die Karte bekam.
Möglich das der noch nicht rund läuft in Verbindung mit dem TS?


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2022)

Vllt. wäre Es stabiler, den Voltregler net anzufassen und nur zu OCen mit PL+15.
.... natürlich mit Fanstopp=off und eigener Lüfterkurve


----------



## Downsampler (20. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> weil der Rotz wie ein Sack Nüsse läuft, mal z.Vgl. die Petra1.2 Demo: = 4,28GB ausgepackt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gratz!

Welche Einstellungen hast du beim Petra Bench gesetzt um auf die 57 FPS zu kommen?

Gestern habe ich den getestet und dabei kam heraus, daß selbst mit der ollen Vega56 in 2560x1440 auf High noch 40 bis 50 FPS herauskommen. Mit VSR auf 5120x2880 waren es auf High immer noch über 30 bis über 40 FPS, am Anfang in der Höhle auch Stellenweise über 50.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übrigen läuft auch dieser Petra Benchmark wie ein Sack Nüsse und stürzt ab und zu mal ab mit einem "Fatal Error". Der EZ Benchmark ist mir noch nicht abgestürzt.

Visuelle Unterschiede zwischen High, Epic und Cinematic habe ich auch nicht entdecken können. Nur die FPS fallen in den Keller, mit Epic habe ich noch um die 30 FPS, oft auch weniger, mit Cinematic dann nur noch 4 bis 7 FPS.


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Mai 2022)

rhalin schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme schon bei 1130 mV einen Treiber Reset und einen Hardwarefehler beim TS.
> Aber keinen Absturz.
> Ich habe allerdings auch schon der Previewtreiber drauf weil der gerade erschien als ich die Karte bekam.
> Möglich das der noch nicht rund läuft in Verbindung mit dem TS?


Hast du mal in gpu z geguckt welche Spannung wirklich anliegt?


----------



## DARPA (20. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Comic-Style ist zwar net meins, aber für lau schau ich mal rein.
> 99,9GB ist aber ne Menge Holz , ... fliegt nach dem Reinschauen wieder runter.


no front, aber zockst du eigentlich auch mal nen Game? Also so richtig bis zum Abspann?


----------



## rhalin (20. Mai 2022)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Hast du mal in gpu z geguckt welche Spannung wirklich anliegt?


Bei eingestellten 1140 im Wattman sieht das so aus. 
Je einmal gemessen mit GPUZ und HWInfo.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2022)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Welche Einstellungen hast du beim Petra Bench _Schnappschuss_ gesetzt um auf die 57 FPS zu kommen?


Das Bild war belabelt= 1836p und chill 57fps als Fps-Limit.



DARPA schrieb:


> no front, aber zockst du eigentlich auch mal nen Game? Also so richtig bis zum Abspann?


... lang ist´s her (x)

Ich mag lieber Einzelmissionen ala SWBF2. (die Idee mit den unterschiedlichen Planeten ist einfach genial
und man hat schöne Innenlevel und Außenlevel ohne 5 verschiedene Games zu brauchen)
Mit meinem Kumpel spiele ich dann sogar nur Siedler4, auf dem PC seiner Frau= APU.
(falls mal Zeit ist für 2 Tage am Stck. spielen; ansonsten Familie+Haus+Garden und wenn man eeh am
PC arbeitet ist der Bedarf für hinterher h-lang spielen net mehr so groß wie in jungen Jahren)

(x) dadurch, das es am Jahresende  so viele free Games bei EPIC gab und durch Gamepass soundso
gibts schon ganz schön Stau, wo man halt erstmal nur Zeit hat zum Reinschauen+Aussortieren
_(kommen dann noch die Techdemos dazu und Treiberwechsel und Sommer, wo ich mir doch mehr Zeit nehme
die Settings jeweils passend zu machen, ... damits net so laut und warm wird, .... spiele Games dann nur kurz
und net maxed; momentan versuche ich mit nem ähnlichen PL/TDC wie Gurdis HTPC auszukommen)_


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Mai 2022)

rhalin schrieb:


> Bei eingestellten 1140 im Wattman sieht das so aus.
> Je einmal gemessen mit GPUZ und HWInfo.


mach mal einen log mit den sensor von gpu-z, stell nur mal vorher auf 0,3 sec sonst ist es zu ungenau


----------



## rhalin (20. Mai 2022)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> mach mal einen log mit den sensor von gpu-z, stell nur mal vorher auf 0,3 sec sonst ist es zu ungenau


Gerade ein Video von Igor geschaut bezüglich Verbrauch von AMD Karten.
Fazit, vergesst Software auslesen des Verbrauchs bei AMD, ist einiges mehr .
Sehr interessant


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2022)

Les Dir aber auch die Kommentare im Thread durch:





						Grafikkarten und deren Verbrauch einfach auslesen statt aufwändig messen? Warum das bei NVIDIA einfach ist und bei AMD nicht
					

Warum weichen bei AMD die wirklich gemessenen Werte an den Anschlüssen so extrem von den per Software ausgelesenen Ergebnisse ab und wieso ist auch die Fehlerquote bei Kurzeitmessungen an NVIDIA-Grafikkarten noch so hoch? Wo kommen die von den Tools ausgelesenen Werte eigentlich her und was...




					www.igorslab.de
				




gerade bzgl. der Werte für die 69*00* gibts fehlende Angaben zum verwendeten Modell, was zu Irritationen führen kann





						Grafikkarten und deren Verbrauch einfach auslesen statt aufwändig messen? Warum das bei NVIDIA einfach ist und bei AMD nicht
					

Hält sie auch nicht . Den zu dem Powerlimit , kommt ontop Soc und Speicher .




					www.igorslab.de
				



(aus seinem Kommentar später im Forum entnehme ich, das Er irgendeine Custom mit mooore W ab Werk drin hatte, aber/und net mal Willens war, ganz klar zu  sagen welches Modell)

btw.
Ansonsten kann man sich auch ein Review zur 6950ref anschauen:








						AMD Radeon RX 6950 XT Reference Design Review
					

The AMD Radeon RX 6950 XT Reference Design card not only looks great, but also achieves excellent performance, matching the GeForce RTX 3090, but at much better pricing. Because of good optimization and surprisingly good energy efficiency, AMD's thermal solution works very well, too.




					www.techpowerup.com
				



(ob nun CP2077 in WQHD schon reicht für max. Watt, kann Jeder selbst testen, falls Er ne geeignete Stelle hat)


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Mai 2022)

ist das dort abgestürzt ? wäre ja hilfereich etwas mehr Informationen zu haben.

WW3 ist jetzt das erste Spiel wo ich AMD chill benutze, da die frames extrem springen ingame, ist einfach angenehmer wenn man freesync an hat


----------



## openSUSE (20. Mai 2022)

rhalin schrieb:


> Gerade ein Video von Igor geschaut bezüglich Verbrauch von AMD Karten.
> Fazit, vergesst Software auslesen des Verbrauchs bei AMD, ist einiges mehr .
> Sehr interessant


Die TGP, also genau das was bei AMD Karten ausgelesen wird stimmt zu 100%. Verstehe nicht warum man das "vergessen" sollte.


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Mai 2022)

dadurch das ich ja jetzt ein 5800x habe, hatte wattmann wieder resettet.
hier mal ein neuer bench, ohne sam weil ja x370 board








						I scored 13 515 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, AMD Radeon RX 6750 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				



kann ich doch zufrieden sein, dafür das es stabil ist und nicht das beste setup ist. (bin Lucky Bo)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rhalin (20. Mai 2022)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Die TGP, also genau das was bei AMD Karten ausgelesen wird stimmt zu 100%. Verstehe nicht warum man das "vergessen" sollte.


Offensichtlich werden da nur bestimmte Wert gemessen, alles was durch die Spannungswandler geht.
Die gesamte Grafikkarte nimmt wohl deutlich mehr.
Anders als bei Nvidia, wo die Stromaufnahme der Karte an den Anschlüssen gemessen wird.
Schau dir einfach mal das Video an.
Ist ja nicht schlimm, muss man nur wissen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wdKbd-NZaOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2022)

Schau Dir einfach mal HWinfo bei Deiner Graka an!
Dort ist aufgelistet Was zur TGP zusammengezählt wird.
Core ist incl. Cache
SOC
Vram 2x (entspricht der VDDCI+MVDD aus dem MPT)
(im Bsp. von meinem Sparsetting sind sogar noch 5W mehr in der TGP drin für Videoanschluss o.ä.)

Was net gemessen wird sind Wandlerverluste+Lüfter und irgendwelchen dubiosen Verluste vom PCB, die
aber auch erst in relevanter Größe auftreten, wenn man seine Graka grillt.
Apropos grillen, das ist das einzig Interessante an dem Artikel, das mit der Temp. die Verluste zunehmen.
(für Leute, die sich das vorher net denken konnten)


----------



## rhalin (20. Mai 2022)

Ja, das ist aber nicht alles oder willst du mir erzählen deine 6800 nimmt total 177 Watt? 
Wollte nur sagen, bei Nvidia kann man offenbar die totale Leistungsaufnahme auslesen per Software, bei AMD wohl nicht.
Wenn er Recht hat.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2022)

net Totales Board  sondern das ist die graphic Power von GPU+Vram

Es gibt ja zusätzlich den Begriff TBD für die gesamte Graka incl. Board.

btw.
Das mein Sparsetting momentan ähnlich wie bei Gurdis HTPC ist, hatte ich heute schon mal geschrieben.
Da kannste also davon ausgehen, das meine TGP in nem ähnlichen Bereich ist.
TBD dann 20..25W höher.
Er hat bei sich mit dem DigitalNT auch die 12V-Schienen gemessen.(und die ca. 20-25W kommen von Ihm)








						Der große Big Navi UV-Guide: Untervolten und Sparen mit dem MorePowerTool einfach erklärt | Praxis | Seite 8 | igor´sLAB
					

Neues Jahr, neues Glück! Aufgrund diverser Nachfragen und großem Interesse am Thema habe ich hier für euch mal einen detaillierten UV-Guide zusammengestellt, da ich sowieso noch ein kleines…




					www.igorslab.de
				



Ich schafffe zwar net ganz seine Werte, bin aber in nem ähnlichen Bereich mit Wattman 2475MHz bei 893mV
bei dem Stresstest gewesen. TDC GFX = 160A und TDC SOC=20A
PL hatte ich extra offen gelassen, weil sich Das bei mir über Takt/Volt einregelt.(x)
Die GFX-Volt sind wie bei Gurdi bei 975mV gecappt. Zusätzlich habe ich beim Vram noch mehr UVtet.
Meine 3x92mm Lüfter sind auf absolutes Minimum eingestellt und werden auch net groß W brauchen.

(x) damit gibts dann *maximal* ca. 186W für GPU+Vram in dem Stresstest  = *rechte Spalte*
(das Bild im vorhergehenden Post sollte nur current Values zeigen = linke Spalte)


----------



## rhalin (20. Mai 2022)

Hmm, scheint also doch nicht so einfach mit undervolting.
Werde meine jetzt erstmal stock laufen lassen, da rennt sie problemlos.
Division 2 mag wohl auch keine Undervolting, jedenfalls wenn man die FPS nicht begrenzt.
Werde morgen erstmal noch einen raublasenden Lüfter oben montieren.
Das die Vega ihre Luft von selber aus dem Gehäuse schaufelte macht sich bemerkbar


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2022)

Deine 6700XT wird garantiert ganz anders auf UVen reagieren als meine 6800nonXT. (x)
Das sind halt unterschiedliche Takt/Volt-Kurven bei den einzelnen Modellen.

(x) an Deiner Stelle würde ich nur versuchen, im Wattman(Treiberpaneel) den Takt etwas hochzuziehen
falls Du das sogar mit negativem PL= -3 kannst, biste effizienter und solltest Das mit gleichem Fps-Limit
auch in nem Game an Stelle X messen können


----------



## Dudelll (21. Mai 2022)

Wieso kommt die Thematik mit der Leistungsaufnahme denn jetzt wieder auf?

Das ist doch seid Release bekannt, deswegen werden ja im Benchmark thread  paar Watt extra auf die amd Ergebnisse drauf gerechnet.


----------



## DaHell63 (21. Mai 2022)

rhalin schrieb:


> Wollte nur sagen, bei Nvidia kann man offenbar die totale Leistungsaufnahme auslesen per Software, bei AMD wohl nicht.
> *Wenn er Recht hat.*


Er hat Recht!
Beispielbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das was da als TGP bezeichnet ist, ist das was dein Powerbudget begrenzt. Alles andere hängt auch von den verbauten Komponenten auf der Platine ab. Ob jetzt zB  2 Lüfter mit 20% laufen, oder 3 Lüfter mit 100% hat auf die TGP keinen Einfluß. Ebensowenig ob die Karte dunkel ist, oder Kirmesmäßig läuft, oder wie bei einer LC ne Pumpe mitläuft.
Bei Nvidia wird der ganze Schmodder ins Powerlimit mit eingerechnet.

Bei AMD ist man halt soweit freier, da man beim Powerlimit nicht auf die verbauten Komponenten (gut/schlecht)  von den AIBs angewiesen ist, sondern auf das was AMD selbst liefert. Beim CPU Verbrauchstest wird ja auch nicht das Mainboard/Platine  mit eingerechnet
Da finde ich die AMD Lösung besser.

Zum Auslesen des gesamten Verbrauchs wiederum  ist, für Otto-normal wie mich, die Nvidia Lösung besser.
Bei der AMD Lösung ist halt das Problem, daß sich jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht was den gesamten Verbrauch angeht.


----------



## DaHell63 (21. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> (aus seinem Kommentar später im Forum entnehme ich, das Er irgendeine Custom mit mooore W ab Werk drin hatte, aber/und net mal Willens war, ganz klar zu sagen welches Modell)


Das ist so nicht richtig. Was ihr gekonnt überlesen habt, oder nicht lesen wolltet, stand klar im Review um welche Karten es sich handelt. Auch im Video dazu wurde das klar gesagt. Einheitlich für alle Karten  wurden Boardpartnerkarten von MSI getestet. Da sich jetzt darüber aufzuregen weil das nicht mit den REF Werten übereinstimmt....naja.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VYLkRW6o5hA:229

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2022)

naja
Das Problem entsteht dann, wenn unbedarfte Leute einfach mal ein Bild aus dem Artikel irgendwo *Anders* posten
und der 3. Leser dann *Dort* net erkennen kann, das ne 6900 Gaming X statt ner 6900ref die entspr. Watt braucht.
und
Ist das nun schon die runderneuerte Gaming X ?
(MSi hat ja mal irgendwas leicht geändert, zumindestens die Backplate)

btw.
Und das man mit Spickzettel/Schätzwerten haussieren geht, machts auch net besser.
Gerade zur 6900ref gibts ausreichend Messungen von vielen Reviewern, die bei ca. 300W und net 320W landen.
(das die Werte etwas streuen ist normal, je nach Temp. und Lotterie)

Ob dann im 6950-Review die Spawas von MSi ne glückliche/effiziente Wahl sind, ist eine ganz andere Frage.
Igor meint ja selbst, das MSi an der Kotzgrenze läuft.
Keine Ahnung wie die Effizienz der Spawas leidet, wenn man einfach mal 100W(?) mehr drauf packt und den selben(?)
Lüfter verwendet = wärmer, das sind ja schon 2 schlechte Entscheidungen.
Geizhals sagt zwar 3x100mm, aber würde mich net wundern, wenns 3x92mm wie bei meiner kleinen 6800nonXT sind.


----------



## openSUSE (21. Mai 2022)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Was ihr gekonnt überlesen habt, oder nicht lesen wolltet, stand klar im Review um welche Karten es sich handelt. Auch im Video dazu wurde das klar gesagt. Einheitlich für alle Karten  wurden Boardpartnerkarten von MSI getestet. Da sich jetzt darüber aufzuregen weil das nicht mit den REF Werten übereinstimmt....naja.


Es ging nicht darum ob die von AMD Ref Karten angegebene "TBP" überschritten werden oder nicht. Das AIB OC Karten da höher liegen ist vollkommen klar und EIGENTLICH nicht das Thema. 
Es gings darum das einige User meinen die TGB wäre gleich nvidias TBP und das es scheinbar immer mehr Software gibt die sich was zurecht "lügt", statt zu akzeptieren, dass AMD die TPD/TBP eben nicht ermitteln weil AMD sie nicht braucht.
Die nvida Karten sind da aber leider auch oft sehr inkonsequent, es wird schlicht was an der Messung vorbeigemogelt.


----------



## DaHell63 (21. Mai 2022)

Wenn Du Dir die Kommentare durchliest geht es sehrwohl auch um den Mehrverbrauch den Igor gemessen hat. Einfach weil nicht gelesen wurde, sondern im Beißreflex Igor haltlose Unterstellungen an den Kopf geworfen werden.
So hat das Igor zB nie gesagt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die angeblich so erfahrenen User hätten  doch den Unterschied, für die weniger versierten User, auf die schnelle Aufklären können

Wie genau jetzt Nvidia ausliest....?
Auf jeden Fall zieht jede Änderung am PL. Wenn ich die Lüfter auf 100% drehe wird mir der Mehrverbrauch vom Budget abgezogen. Meine Nvidia regelt da rigoros ab....da wär mir die AMD Lösung lieber.


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2022)

Etwas Gutes hat die aufgeflammte "Diskussion um Nothing", die Leute denken mehr über NT+Gehäuselüftung nach.

Also macht Euch net verrückt sondern kühlt die Hardware.(x)
UVen+Chill für den Sommer kann auch net schaden.

(x) und Augen auf bei der Wahl des Grakamodells


----------



## rhalin (21. Mai 2022)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Wieso kommt die Thematik mit der Leistungsaufnahme denn jetzt wieder auf?
> 
> Das ist doch seid Release bekannt, deswegen werden ja im Benchmark thread  paar Watt extra auf die amd Ergebnisse drauf gerechnet.


Das ist meine Schuld 
Es war mir so nicht bewusst, daß auf die ausgelesenen Wert noch ca. 10 oder 20 oder noch mehr % drauf kommen je nach Karte.
Beschäftige mich gerade mit meiner neuen Karte und hatte zufällig Igor's Video gesehen


----------



## hugo-03 (21. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Etwas Gutes hat die aufgeflammte "Diskussion um Nothing", die Leute denken mehr über NT+Gehäuselüftung nach.
> 
> Also macht Euch net verrückt sondern kühlt die Hardware.(x)
> UVen+Chill für den Sommer kann auch net schaden.
> ...


custom wakü für alle, wird auch Zeit dass die Leute darüber nachdenken


----------



## Noel1987 (21. Mai 2022)

Wenn man in Zukunft immer mehr auf höhere Leistungsaufnahmen setzt wird es sich definitiv dahin entwickeln


----------



## Gurdi (21. Mai 2022)

@RX480 bei deiner MSI wirst du ein paar mehr Watt drauf rechnen müssen. Ich kenn das Modell nicht genau, von daher kann ich keine klare Aussage dazu treffen. Ich denke bei dir kannst du so 35Watt aufrechnen bei dem Setting, +-5Watt


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2022)

bei 186W tgp und 41°C  -VR temp lt. HWinfo ?

Das wäre schon etwas schlechter als die alte 5700xt Nitro mit A-Bios, die nur 23W zusätzlich nimmt.(x)
aber
Scheissegal, bin noch lange net an der NT-Grenze, und am Ende interessiert mich persönlich nur Hotspottemp.+Lüfterkurve,
 ... in meinem 10m² Homeoffice. _(gegen zuviel W hilft Chill, weil die o.g. W ja nur ohne Fps-Limit auftreten) _

(x) wäre mal interessant, ob MSi und Sapphire andere Spawas nehmen als die Ref. und ob dadurch dann größere
Unterschiede in der Effizienz entstehen, _... sollte ja eigentlich net sein, solange man noch im gecappten Sparmodus ist
(erst bei Kotzgrenze/Temp ala 6950 könnte ich mir vorstellen, das die Spawas net mehr sooo richtig ideal arbeiten, ... bei
quasi doppelt so hoher Belastung und 20...25°C mehr VR temp, .... dann exponential ansteigende Verluste)_


----------



## RX480 (22. Mai 2022)

Wow,
Der 6950 Launch drückt ganz schön auf die Preise der 6900!

ne XTX*H* gibts jetzt schon für 949€
(fehlt eigentlich nur mal wieder ein Bastler-Trick, um das Spulenfiepen der XTU einzudämmen)


----------



## Edelhamster (22. Mai 2022)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> dadurch das ich ja jetzt ein 5800x habe, hatte wattmann wieder resettet.
> hier mal ein neuer bench, ohne sam weil ja x370 board
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso hast du kein SAM?
Kannst du mim aktuellen Beta-Bios von Asus für das C6H doch aktivieren!?


----------



## hugo-03 (23. Mai 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Wieso hast du kein SAM?
> Kannst du mim aktuellen Beta-Bios von Asus für das C6H doch aktivieren!?


ging ganz an mir vorbei, hier mal mit SAM https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/75556976?


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Mai 2022)

Da geht noch was....ein kleines Stück noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BjornE (23. Mai 2022)

ASUS Radeon RX 6700 XT Dual Grafikkarte (12GB GDDR6, 2494-2622MHz Boost, 2x 100mm-Lüfter, Triple-Slot, 230W TGP, HDMI 2.1, 3x DP 1.4) | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de
				




Nochn hunni und passt. 😁


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2022)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> ging ganz an mir vorbei, hier mal mit SAM https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/75556976?





DaHell63 schrieb:


> Da geht noch was....ein kleines Stück noch


Wenn beim GPU-Takt und Vram net mehr geht, vllt. fclk vorsichtig erhöhen?
1940-->1966...2000...2033....2050

fclkboost könnte man evtl. sogar reduzieren, weil Der nur was mit der Ausgabe vom Framebuffer zu tun hat.
1940-->1800...1700...1650 (1650 reicht bei den 6900 OCern i.d.R. aus)

Und nur fürs Benchen vllt. mal den Moni auf nur 1080p...720p@60Hz stellen, falls es ein WQHD-Moni ist.
(die Resi bringt u.U. minimal extra Points, falls man in der Rangliste kämpft)


----------



## Gurdi (23. Mai 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> ASUS Radeon RX 6700 XT Dual Grafikkarte (12GB GDDR6, 2494-2622MHz Boost, 2x 100mm-Lüfter, Triple-Slot, 230W TGP, HDMI 2.1, 3x DP 1.4) | mydealz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joh bei 400 steig ich auch ein für mein eGPU Setup. Muss bis September wieder fit sein


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Und nur fürs Benchen vllt. mal den Moni auf nur 1080p...720p@60Hz stellen, falls es ein WQHD-Moni ist.
> (die Resi bringt u.U. minimal extra Points, falls man in der Rangliste kämpft)


Oder einfach mal die Luffis voll aufdrehen und hochjagen....die Kühlfinnen müssen zittern 
Es ist zwar nicht die Jahreszeit für Rekorde, aber wenig geht immer.








						I scored 17 761 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i9-7920X Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6800 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## RX480 (23. Mai 2022)

DaHell63 = the man from Hell  ​kein Wunder, das Das Dein Lieblingssmiley ist


----------



## Gurdi (23. Mai 2022)

Alter Schwede, fast 20K ist schon imba.


----------



## DaHell63 (24. Mai 2022)

@hugo-03
Nicht so bescheiden...wo bleibt das Ergebnis...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hugo-03 (24. Mai 2022)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> @hugo-03
> Nicht so bescheiden...wo bleibt das Ergebnis...
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube da ist noch mehr drin, aber muss ja auch noch arbeiten


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2022)

FidelityFX Super Resolution 2.0 has been added to Farming Simulator 22
					

Farming Simulator 22 now supports DLSS and FSR 2.0




					www.overclock3d.net
				




ist im Gamepass, ... download läuft, ... mal schauen wie FSR 2.0 so aussieht

muss wohl noch auf ein automatisches Update warten, ... derzeit nur FSR 1.0
Version 1.03 ist auch noch zu niedrig, eigentlich sollte ja 1.05 brandneu sein
(nach Update suchen ging net)

_edit: Wer das Game für teuer Geld gekauft hat, sollte direkt das Update beim Studio runterladen können.
Ein User im 3dC hat auf jeden fall FSR 2.0 schon am Laufen._





						3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen -  AMDs FidelityFX Super Resolution 2.0 (FSR 2.0)
					

Diskussions- und Hardwarehilfe-Forum von 3DCenter.org




					www.forum-3dcenter.org


----------



## Gurdi (25. Mai 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> FidelityFX Super Resolution 2.0 has been added to Farming Simulator 22
> 
> 
> Farming Simulator 22 now supports DLSS and FSR 2.0
> ...


Könnte ich auch ma dann rein schauen.


----------



## LordEliteX (25. Mai 2022)

So habe mal den neuen 22.5.2 Treiber installiert und habe dort wieder das Problem das die Videos und Streams einfach mies aussehen.. In 4k merke ich keinen Unterschied aber in 720p kann man das sehr gut erkennen. In 1080p sieht man das auch noch sehr gut. Das einzige was hilft ist die HW Beschleunigung zu deaktivieren.


----------



## DARPA (25. Mai 2022)

Hast du mal verschiedene Browser getestet? Auch Interessehalber mal schauen, welcher Codec verwendet wird.
Tritt das auch bei nativen 720p Videos auf?
Davon ab, ein 4K Video guckt doch niemand freiwillig in 720p?!


----------



## LordEliteX (25. Mai 2022)

Chrome und Edge benutzt. Und das sollte nur als Bsp dienen. Hab doch geschrieben das es in 4k kein unterschied macht^^. Gibt aber genug Videos und Streams die halt max. 1080p sind.


----------



## RX480 (26. Mai 2022)

SE5 ist im Gamepass, ... alternativ BF BC2 ist auch im Gamepass


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (26. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit den neuen Treibern (22.5.2 Optional und Mai Preview).
Und zwar hat das Bild im "normalen" (Office/ YouTube etc.) Betrieb geflackert. Heißt, ich hatte ab und zu kleine Aussetzer weswegen ich wieder zu  22.5.1 Recommended zurückgekehrt bin. Jetzt läuft alles wie vorher.


----------



## RX480 (26. Mai 2022)

Halo Level mit UE5, ... Schnappschuss mit meinem Sommersetting, die 165W werden net so richtig gebraucht, vorher macht wahrscheinlich der Takt zu (2275MHz im WM und 931mV im MPT)
(vom Artikel)

edit: mal etwas mehr Takt 2350MHz(WM) kostet dann 4W mehr

edit2: mal die GameUser.ini etwas angepasst, um mit chill57fps fluffig zu spielen


----------



## Gurdi (26. Mai 2022)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch Probleme mit den neuen Treibern (22.5.2 Optional und Mai Preview).
> Und zwar hat das Bild im "normalen" (Office/ YouTube etc.) Betrieb geflackert. Heißt, ich hatte ab und zu kleine Aussetzer weswegen ich wieder zu  22.5.1 Recommended zurückgekehrt bin. Jetzt läuft alles wie vorher.


Am TV hab ich da auch einige Probleme mit gehabt via HDMI. Hat sich aber  mittlerweile erledigt, die Hz wurden nicht auf 60 gesetzt, nachdem ich das manuell korrigiert habe und den neuen Treiber drauf gemacht habe läuft wieder alles wie es soll.


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2022)

H3 läuft auch mit "RT auf Minimum" ganz sparsam, ... damit geht dann 4k@FSRultra fluffig mit Chill57fps.
... schwer zu sagen, ob sich das vol. Lighting damit verbessert hat, zumindestens sehen am Schluss von Darthmoor
 die diffusen Lichtstrahlen ganz gut aus
_(RT-Reflektionen brauchts nach m.E. in H3 eigentlich net, weil die originalen SSR schon gut sind)_

btw.
Mit dem 22.5.2 geht geht inzwischen wieder Elex2@DX12 beta. (das Game mal deinstalliert+neu installiert)
evtl.
lags sogar nur an der Datei vom ShaderCache, meint ein User im 3dC.





						3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen -  ELEX II
					

Diskussions- und Hardwarehilfe-Forum von 3DCenter.org




					www.forum-3dcenter.org


----------



## RX480 (31. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uFf2RUN6ipc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



GoodNews, das es auch in DX11 zu implementieren geht

btw.
Man sollte evtl. mal testen wie DOF=off auschaut und läuft.
edit:




__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/FuckTAA/comments/s72lnm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juni 2022)

Wow das ging ja jetzt schnell mit der Implementierung in God of War


----------



## RX480 (11. Juni 2022)

AMD reveals five new FidelityFX Super Resolution 2.0 games - Including The Callisto Protocol
					

FSR 2.0 is gaining traction - slowly




					www.overclock3d.net


----------



## RX480 (12. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mal denken, das so ne Kleine für nen luftgekühlten PC im Sommer reicht.


----------



## RX480 (14. Juni 2022)

Für W11 22H2 insider gibts nen neuen UWP-Treiber:





						Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform
					

Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform.  You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




					gofile.io
				




bei AMD jetzt das versprochene Bundle:








						AMD's three-game Raise the Game GPU Bundle is now available
					

PC gamers can start redeeming their free games today




					www.overclock3d.net


----------



## ApolloX30 (16. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte das letzte oder vorletzte mit Far Cry 6 mitgenommen. Wollte ich eh Mal spielen. 
Diese neuen Titel find ich blöd - werde daher also keine neue Karte kaufen


----------



## Mottekus (21. Juni 2022)

AMD hat wohl gestern nen "neuen" Treiber auf die Seite gesetzt.


----------



## DARPA (21. Juni 2022)

Mottekus schrieb:


> AMD hat wohl gestern nen "neuen" Treiber auf die Seite gesetzt.


Den 22.5.2 hab ich doch schonmal als WHQL runtergeladen. Haben die den jetzt nochmal aufgelegt mit neuerem Datum? Das ist schon lol bei nem WHQL, aber bestätigt meine Meinung, dass dieses Zertifikat relativ nutzlos ist.


----------



## Mottekus (21. Juni 2022)

ich war selbst irritiert. Daher auch neu in Anführungsstrichen. Keine Ahnung, ob da nun was anders ist.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Juni 2022)

Die Radeonsoftware startet auch kein Update, also...

Same ol' shit


----------



## RX480 (22. Juni 2022)

man muss schon über AMD-->Graka-->Driver dorthin navigieren, um die neuere Version vom 22.5.2 zu bekommen.
Die war dann irgendwie eklig zu installieren!

clean Install nach vorher bereinigen scheint sinnvoll

aber
Scheint sich net viel geändert zu haben: siehe Anhang 1+2

edit: Im Insiderbereich solls sogar ne noch neuere Version geben: siehe Anhang 3


----------



## openSUSE (25. Juni 2022)

Das ging ja schneller als erwartet:








						FidelityFx Super Resolution 2.1 - FPS boost mod
					

Boost your FPS in Cyberpunk by replacing DLSS with FSR 2.1 which works on all GPUs.




					www.nexusmods.com
				




Ja, wird sooo auch mit andern DLSS Spielen möglich sein.

ps:
*Don't blame AMD or GameDev if it doesn't work as you expect --and it won't work as you expect for now!*


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (25. Juni 2022)

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Radeon Treiber.
Und zwar stellt der sich nach einem Neustart immer wieder auf die Standarteinstellungen zurück mit dem Hinweis auf einen "unerwarteten Systemfehler". Abstürze wären des Spielens (Tiny Tinas Wonderlands zur Zeit) habe ich keine; alles läuft wunderbar.

Kennt ihr das Problem?


----------



## chill_eule (25. Juni 2022)

Ist der Windows Schnellstart bei dir aktiviert?

Der Schnellstart von Windows 10 - soft-management blog 

Falls "ja": Ausmachen!


----------



## ApolloX30 (25. Juni 2022)

@NeedMoreFPS schau mal in deine Win Ereignisanzeige, ob du nach jedem Neustart dort einen Kernel 41 Fehler drin hast...?


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (25. Juni 2022)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Win Ereignisanzeige


Ja, sieht so aus.

Hab den Schnellstart deaktiviert, danke @chill_eule

Bei den letzten zwei Neustarts trat das Problem nicht mehr auf. Vielleicht war das schon die Lösung.


----------



## RX480 (26. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dUPpoCn5Z-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


( Das hätte ich jetzt net gedacht!, ... manche Studios verhunzen anscheinend immer noch VLK)


----------



## RX480 (29. Juni 2022)

FSR 2.0 kostenlos ausprobieren: FSR 2.0.1 Sample von AMD in Aktion
					

Mittlerweile sind fünf PC-Spiele mit Support für FSR 2.0 verfügbar. Falls Sie keines davon besitzen oder schon immer einen genauen Blick auf diverse Upscaling-Verfahren werfen wollten, hat AMD etwas für Sie: Ein kostenloses Sample - praktisch eine Demo - erlaubt es allen Interessierten, FSR 2.0...




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




funzt bei mir gut und sparsam


----------



## RX480 (29. Juni 2022)

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-22-6-1


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juni 2022)

*doppelpost*

Das _drüberinstallieren_ durch die Radeon software hat bei mir irgendwie nicht richtig hingehauen heute.
Jedenfalls kam ne Fehlermeldung am Ende. (aber ohne richtigen Grund, und der "mehr Informationen" link hat auch nicht funktioniert...)

Nach reboot sah eigentlich alles gut aus, aber ich hab dann sicherheitshalber die Treiber doch noch mal extern geladen und komplett neu installiert ^^


----------



## ApolloX30 (29. Juni 2022)

Drüberinstallieren bleibt irgendwie ein Glücksspiel. Drum gleich DDU und gut isses.


----------



## RX480 (30. Juni 2022)

In dem Fall gings ganz gut, habe aber auch den Treiber separat runtergeladen, und vor Install im Wattman und MPT auf default gesetzt. (delete SPPT)

_Hatte auch schonmal während Install nen Treiberabsturz, der dann wohl zur Fehlermeldung führt.
Install lief bis zum Ende durch, aber MPT war hinterher irgendwie buggy. --> deswegen jetzt
immer vorsichtshalber vor Install die Werte auf default
Was man noch machen könnte, = bei Install erstmal nur auf C:/AMD/folder XYZ auspacken lassen, dann das alte
Treiberfolder löschen und dann erst aus dem neuen folderXYZ das Setup starten, um Irrtümer auszuschliessen.
(falls sich W10 irgendwelchen alten Quark gemerkt hat)_

Bei größeren Treiberwechseln würde ich auch den ShaderCache löschen. (1...2x im Jahr?)
Jetzt war der Schritt von 22.5.2 zu 22.6.1 net so groß, = alte Shader funzen noch.
(Ausnahme= weiss jetzt net, ob bei F1 automatisch neue Shader erstellt werden)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCEuqs0Qm0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DARPA (30. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das _drüberinstallieren_ durch die Radeon software hat bei mir irgendwie nicht richtig hingehauen heute.
> Jedenfalls kam ne Fehlermeldung am Ende. (aber ohne richtigen Grund, und der "mehr Informationen" link hat auch nicht funktioniert...


Ich installiere auch immer nur plump drüber. Seit ein paar Treiberversionen seh ich am Ende auch immer ne Fehlermeldung (glaube Code 1603 oder so ähnlich). Kann aber keine Fehler erkennen.  Alle Funktionen sind da, Performance passt auch. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## RX480 (30. Juni 2022)

Endlich hat FS22 im Gamepass auch FSR2:


----------



## DARPA (30. Juni 2022)

Da muss deine Graka aber richtig ackern


----------



## RX480 (30. Juni 2022)

Ich habe auch die dicken Socken an.

Ne, ist mal ganz interessant wieviel 1080p@FSR so an W braucht.(x)
Müßte dann mit ner 6500 schon gut spielbar sein.

(x) bzw. 4k mit nuuur FSR2-Perf., wäre dann am kleinen HTPC@6600 im Wozi vorstellbar, man muss sicher mal beobachten, wie über die Zeit sich der Vram füllt
(btw, .... Es sind keine maxed Settings gewesen.)


----------



## RX480 (2. Juli 2022)

FSR 2.0 is now available in Dying Light 2 - Thanks modders!
					

Will Techland ever add official support for FSR 2.0 to Dying Light 2?




					www.overclock3d.net
				




Der Modder nutzt denselben Code+Methode wie vor kurzem bei CP2077.
(ist also noch net optimal)

edit:
dito für RDR2








						Red Dead Redemption 2: FSR 2.0 Community Patch Review
					

Red Dead Redemption 2 recently got support for AMD's FidelityFX Super Resolution 2.0 through a community mod. The addon converts the officially supported DLSS render path into instructions the AMD FSR 2.0 algorithm understands, and results are excellent.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (5. Juli 2022)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Radeon Treiber.
> Und zwar stellt der sich nach einem Neustart immer wieder auf die Standarteinstellungen zurück mit dem Hinweis auf einen "unerwarteten Systemfehler". Abstürze wären des Spielens (Tiny Tinas Wonderlands zur Zeit) habe ich keine; alles läuft wunderbar.
> 
> Kennt ihr das Problem?



Das oben beschriebene Problem tritt nicht mehr auf, seitdem ich den Schnellstart deaktiviert habe.
Jedoch werden in der Ergebnisanzeige immer noch Fehler angezeigt (s. Screenshot).
Ist das in Ordnung so oder sollte ich tätig werden?


----------



## RX480 (5. Juli 2022)

spassenshalber mal CPU+Ram@stock belassen

... ist soundso zu empfehlen, wenn man am Testen mit Graka-OCen ist
Erst wenn man weiß, das die Grakasettings passen und man vllt. noch 10MHz im maxTakt runtergeht, würde
ich dann anfangen CPU und/oder Ram zu OCen.


----------



## RX480 (6. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orhoebxbnAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... net über die Fps wundern, der Kollege nutzt noch nen zusätzlichen Surfacemodd


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Juli 2022)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den AMD Encoder bei OBS Studio "AMF"? 

Habe mir heute mehr oder weniger Spontan eine RX6800 gegönnt. Bisher nutze ich den Encoder bei OBS Studio von Nvidia (RTX3060) und hatte da nie einen Gedanken dran verschwendet. 

Bei AMD finde ich aber nichts wirklich aktuelles über die Qualität und Effizienz. 

Alternativ könnte ich sofern AMF schlecht sein sollte, den Ryzen 5900X nutzen. Am liebsten wäre mir aber wie vorher direkt über die GPU. 

Weiß jemand mehr? Die Karte kommt wo erst Ende der Woche.


----------



## Blackout27 (15. Juli 2022)

UPDATE:

Konnte es nun selbst testen und kann folgendes dazu sagen:

Nvidia Encoder über OBS Studio -> gut bis sehr gut
Ryzen Encoder über OBS Studio -> gut bis sehr gut
AMD Endoder über OBS Studio -> ausreichend 

Da muss AMD noch nachbessern bei zukünftigen Karten. Verwende jetzt den 5900X


----------



## openSUSE (17. Juli 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> ...


AMD aktualisiert den Treiber gerade Stück für Stück und geht die über Jahre angesammelte "Probleme" an.
CPU-Overhead wird weiter reduziert, DX11.X wird NOCH schneller, OpenGL wird abheben.

Aber auch anderes wird angegangen:








						Testing Shows AMD's AMF Encoder Finally on Par With Nvidia NVENC
					

Update introduces sorely needed b-frames.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Blackout27 (17. Juli 2022)

openSUSE schrieb:


> AMD aktualisiert den Treiber gerade Stück für Stück und geht die über Jahre angesammelte "Probleme" an.
> CPU-Overhead wird weiter reduziert, DX11.X wird NOCH schneller, OpenGL wird abheben.
> 
> Aber auch anderes wird angegangen:
> ...



Ich hoffe nur das OBS Studio den AMD Encoder bald das Update spendiert. 
Klingt ja wirklich gut im Artikel! 
Schade nur, das AMD da kein Druck macht bei der Verbreitung. 

Sobald es verfügbar sein sollte, teste ich es sofort. 
Das wäre für mich ein großer Gewinn und in Zukunft ein weiteres Feature was in meiner zukünftigen Karte frei gewählt werden könnte.


----------



## openSUSE (17. Juli 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das OBS Studio den AMD Encoder bald das Update spendiert.
> Klingt ja wirklich gut im Artikel!
> Schade nur, das AMD da kein Druck macht bei der Verbreitung.


AMD wird eher diesen Weg hier gehen:








						DirectX 12 Video Encode: Einheitliche Schnittstelle fürs Videokodieren per GPU
					

Videoprogramme können die Hardware-Videoeinheiten von AMD, Intel und Nvidia statt über separate Pfade künftig über eine standardisierte Windows-API ansprechen.




					www.heise.de
				




Was die bei OBS xyz machen ist natürlich deren Sache, aber AMD wird ganz klar den DX12 Weg bevorzugen.


----------



## Blackout27 (18. Juli 2022)

openSUSE schrieb:


> AMD wird eher diesen Weg hier gehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe OBS Studio bringt noch ein Update zum Encoder Ansonsten wäre er für mich nutzlos.

Es scheint ja Bewegung auf dem Gebiet zu geben bei AMD. Daumen drücken ✌🏼️


----------



## RX480 (27. Juli 2022)

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-22-7-1
		


CB hat auch Was zum Treiber geschrieben:


> Radeon Super Resolution funktioniert nun auch auf Ryzen-Notebooks, mit Hybrid-Graphics in Kombination mit einer Radeon RX 5000 sowie Radeon RX 6000. Zudem wurde RSR im Borderless-Fullscreen-Modus verbessert, bei dem die Renderauflösung nun im Treibermenü selbst gesetzt werden kann.



RSR mit eigenem Scalingfaktor für CustomResi´s wäre ja geil.
... müsste nur noch Chill funzen, 
_... mit FRTC kann ich mich net so richtig anfreunden_


----------



## RX480 (27. Juli 2022)

btw.
In der AMD-Demo zu FSR 2.0 gibts was Merkwürdiges zu beobachten mit Overlay ON vs. OFF:
... die Frametime ändert sich, die FSR benötigt!?
(ist noch mit Adrenalin 22.6.1)


----------



## RX480 (28. Juli 2022)

OT:








						Windows PCs from ASUS and Gigabyte are being impacted by the "CosmicStrand" UEFI Rootkit
					

Currently, systems from ASUS and Gigabyte are affected




					www.overclock3d.net
				




Kaspersky ist wohl doch net ganz nutzlos, wenns das neue alte NSA(?)-Rootkit erkennen kann.
Möchte net wissen, wie viele dt. Admins jetzt dumm da stehen.


----------



## RX480 (29. Juli 2022)

btw.
Endlich gibts die 6700nonXT zu nem vernünftigen Preis von 409€.
(als Alternative zu ner 6650)

dito
6800@609€ und 6900XTX*H*@989€
(als Alternative zu ner 6750 oder 6950)

... incl. 3x Games (bei der 6700 evtl. mal nachfragen bei MF und /oder AMD)

edit: heute gibts net nur die Pulse, sondern auch die 6800 Nitro für 609€


----------



## alexk94 (31. Juli 2022)

Das Vorgehen von AMD bei der RX6700 finde ich schon etwas komisch. Wird nur auf der Seite von AMD veröffentlicht und ohne große Ankündigung sind schon zwei Modelle verfügbar. Außerdem gibt es keine Tests zu dieser Karte. Hätte ich mir nicht schon vor ca. 3 Monaten eine RX6600 gekauft, wäre das meine Karte.

Eine andere Sache noch, ich hoffe, dass ich das hier fragen darf: 
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, habe ich eine RX6600 von Sapphire. Die Lüfter geben ab ca. 1700 U/min ein ratterndes Geräusch von sich und das zieht sich bis 2000 U/min+. Das wäre ja eigentlich ein Umtauschgrund, oder? Aktuell habe ich mithilfe von untervolten und einer angepassten Lüfterkurve das Problem nur nach hinten "geschoben". 

Kann ich theoretisch beim Umtausch der Karte drum bitten, das ich wenn ich die Preisdifferenz zwischen den beiden Karten zahle, an eine RX6700 kommen? Oder ist das nur ein Wunschdenken von meiner Seite, was ich schnell wieder vergessen sollte?

Ansonsten bliebe mir nur damit leben oder bei Umtausch hoffen, das die neue Karte das Problem nicht hat, übrig.


----------



## Xaphyr (31. Juli 2022)

Wenn die Lüfter rattern, schnarren oder schleifen, hast du das Recht auf Nachbesserung. Ob du ein "Upgrade" durchbekommst, kann dir keiner von außen sagen. Ich denke aber, dass du bei einer RMA über den Händler eher eine Chance dazu hast, als über den Hersteller, mach einfach mal ein Ticket auf und frag im Zuge dessen da nach.


----------



## alexk94 (31. Juli 2022)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wenn die Lüfter rattern, schnarren oder schleifen, hast du das Recht auf Nachbesserung. Ob du ein "Upgrade" durchbekommst, kann dir keiner von außen sagen. Ich denke aber, dass du bei einer RMA über den Händler eher eine Chance dazu hast, als über den Hersteller, mach einfach mal ein Ticket auf und frag im Zuge dessen da nach.



Gut, dann werde ich es mal probieren, ob es so klappt, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Würde mich dann melden.
Da das "Problem" nur bei leistungshungrigen Spielen auftritt und ich zur Zeit kaum spiele, steht das nicht so weit oben in meiner Prioritätenliste.


----------



## Krille84 (1. August 2022)

Moin. Ich hab Mal eine kleine Frage. Würde bestimmt schonmal erörtert.

Ich habe ne MSI 6900XT Gaming X Trio.
Wie kann ich den Speichertakt über 150 MHZ anheben? Ich habe über das MPT schon mein Profil angepasst, kann dann im "Wattmann" auch den Regler weiter aus 150 MHZ bewegen, aber sobald ich den auch nur 1 MHZ über 150 schiebe, geht der Regler vom GPU Takt auf Null und kann nicht mehr bewegt werden.

Hab ich was übersehen? Was mache ich falsch?

Gruß


----------



## alexk94 (1. August 2022)

Die Spannung vom Speicher hast du erhöht? Welche Anleitung zum einstellen nutzt du? Hier wäre eine Anleitung, diese bezieht sich zwar auf das übertakten einer RX6600xt, aber vielleicht hilft das schon: 








						AMDs Radeon RX 6600XT maximal übertakten - mit über 2,8 GHz in die TimeSpy Bestenliste | Praxis | Update | igor´sLAB
					

Bis zu 2,8 GHz sind keine Hexerei, wie der heutige Praxisartikel zeigt. Zunächst geht mein Glückwunsch aber wieder an Gurdi, dessen übertaktete RX 6600XT sich mittlerweile (und vorerst) auf den ersten…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Hier ist noch eine ausführlichere Anleitung, wo noch alles erklärt wird, was mit den MorePowerTools (MPT) möglich ist. Da geht es zwar ums untervolten und optimieren, aber es werden auch die ganzen Reiter mit erklärt.








						Der große Big Navi UV-Guide: Untervolten und Sparen mit dem MorePowerTool einfach erklärt | Praxis | igor´sLAB
					

Neues Jahr, neues Glück! Aufgrund diverser Nachfragen und großem Interesse am Thema habe ich hier für euch mal einen detaillierten UV-Guide zusammengestellt, da ich sowieso noch ein kleines…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## RX480 (1. August 2022)

Die Gaming *X* ist nur ne XTX, die Gaming *Z* wäre ne XTX*H*, wo mehr Vramtakt gänge, ... und sogar
ein Flashen aufs LC-Bios.

Also ist 2150Mhz bei der Gaming X das Maximum. ... reicht auch dicke aus für ne zu warme Air.
Mehr Vramtakt ohne gute Kühlung führt nur zu mehr Fehlerkorrektur ohne Performancegewinn.


----------



## Krille84 (1. August 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Gaming *X* ist nur ne XTX, die Gaming *Z* wäre ne XTX*H*, wo mehr Vramtakt gänge, ... und sogar
> ein Flashen aufs LC-Bios.
> 
> Also ist 2150Mhz bei der Gaming X das Maximum. ... reicht auch dicke aus für ne zu warme Air.
> Mehr Vramtakt ohne gute Kühlung führt nur zu mehr Fehlerkorrektur ohne Performancegewinn.


Ah okay, da liegt der Hund begraben . Danke für die Info.


----------



## RX480 (2. August 2022)

btw.
Mit dem Treiber 22.7.1 läuft der AMD-Stresstest mit absurd wenig Watt, boostet zu hoch und endet dann mit "failed".
WM war 2268MHz eingestellt, da sind 2250MHz im Stresstest einfach too much = nutzt evtl. das neue OGL ?
aber
Die Wattanzeige in Games ist nach m.E. immer noch korrekt.

*edit: *habe mal das free weekend für FC6 genutzt, mit 4k-FSR-Ultra@chill57fps (ohne RT)


----------



## ApolloX30 (6. August 2022)

Der 22.7.1 scheint ja diverse Problemstellen zuhaben, von dem ist klar abzuraten.


----------



## Methusalem (6. August 2022)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Der 22.7.1 scheint ja diverse Problemstellen zuhaben, von dem ist klar abzuraten.


Na ja, bei mir läuft er problemlos. Ich konnte gegenüber dem Vorgänger die VCore sogar nochmals um 10 mV senken.

Alles gut und von mir daher eine klare Empfehlung.


----------



## DaHell63 (7. August 2022)

Egal ob uv/stock/oc keine Auffälligkeiten und alles stabil....grundsätzliche Probleme mit dem Treiber würde ich deswegen ausschließen.


----------



## ShirKhan (7. August 2022)

Die Problemmeldungen sind schon häufiger als bei den meisten Vorgängerversionen. Hier läuft er unter Win10 gut, unter Win11 22H2 (für das er der erste offiziell passende Treiber ist) nicht gut. 

Bis inklusive 22.5.1 gibt es keine nennenswerten Auffälligkeiten bei fast allen Anwendern. Wer Ruhe haben will, nimmt den und wartet auf den Augusttreiber für den nächsten Versuch.


----------



## Darkearth27 (8. August 2022)

Also meine Erfahrung mit dem 22.7.1 ist, dass dieser mit Boards die einen ALC4080 Chip haben, oft Probleme macht.

Dabei ist es egal ob Intel oder AMD Plattform.
Ändern der Lautstärke erzeugt stuttering, rein und raustabben aus einem Spiel ebenfalls.

Solange man eine Anwendung alleine im Vordergrund aktiv hat läuft dieser aber.

Ich vermute ein Problem mit AMD Noise Suppression und dem Soundchip.

Also bleib ich erstmal bei einem älteren Treiber.


----------



## Bariphone (11. August 2022)

Hab den auch unter W11 laufen, ohne Probleme.  Allerdings am X370er auch nur den ALC1220 also etwas ältere Kost. War auch mein erster Gedanke mit dem Sound. Da gerade das so angepriesen wurde


----------



## openSUSE (12. August 2022)

Neuer Treiber ist da:
AMD Software: Adrenalin Edition 22.8.1​​


> Highlights​
> Support for:
> Marvel’s Spider-Man Remastered™
> Thymesia™
> ...


----------



## RX480 (12. August 2022)

Einfach über den 22.7.1 drübergebügelt.
_(Stresstest ist immer noch crappy)_

evtl.
Scheint sich der Shadercache neu aufbauen zu müssen, d.h. beim ersten Mal Game starten ruckelt es sich ein bisschen ein.

Der Vram taktet@YT ordentlich hoch+runter.


----------



## DARPA (14. August 2022)

22.8.1 läuft hier auch unauffällig.

Hab jetzt erst mitbekommen, dass man mit MPT die GFX und SOC Spannung frei einstellen kann. Also auch übers Treiberlimit hinaus. Musste ich natürlich direkt probieren 
1.2 V für GPU und 0.8-1.0 V SOC programmiert.
Resultiert in 1150 mV anliegende Spannung für die GPU. Im Wattman kann ich damit bis 2.9 GHz einstellen, macht dann entsprechend echte 2.86 GHz. Schon krass wie man die Teile drehen kann.
Ist sogar Gaming stabil. Rennt dann aber fast durchgängig am selbst gesetzten 350W Limit. Muss jetzt auch nicht sein für daily ^^ Zumal die Leistungs-Skalierung auch nicht so prall ist. Aber nette Spielerei.
MPT ist der Hammer und danke an alle Beteiligten!


----------



## hellm (14. August 2022)

Mir war als hätte jemand meinen Namen gesagt. . 

Ein Dankeschön nehme ich gerne an. Wobei ich langsam mit dem Geschäftskonto bei Paypal liebäugle, oder sogar Patreon. Hätte ich nur 1€ für jeden Download bekommen, könnte ich mir ein Haus mit Pool bauen, zwei Porsche in der eigenen Garage parken und müsste nie wieder arbeiten gehn. Aber egal,  ich habe ja ein ganz gutes Verhältnis zum Thema Geld:









						I don't give a shit about money.
					

Mr. Robot (2015) - S01E01 clip with quote I don't give a shit about money.     Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote.     Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share.     Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




					www.getyarn.io


----------



## ShirKhan (15. August 2022)

Mal grob hochgerechnet: Nehmen wir an, du möchtest noch 40 Jahre leben, die zwei Porsches und das Haus mit Pool wollen unterhalten werden, also sind 75T p. a. sehr bescheiden kalkuliert, plus Haus + Pool + Porsches, macht rund 5 Mio. MPT-Downloads.

Respekt!


----------



## hellm (15. August 2022)

OK, also auch ein Haus und 2 Porsche für Igor. Die 10 Mio hatten wir schon vor 1,5 Jahren oder so.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (15. August 2022)

Ich will keinen Porsche, sowas fahren nur Influencer und alte Säcke. Haus ist überbewertet und Geld nicht alles


----------



## Cleriker (15. August 2022)

Haus ist dann überbewertet wenn man eins hat. Gerade so ein nettes. 😉
Beim Porsche stimme ich dir zu. Obwohl ich das Fahrverhalten schon mag.


----------



## Trash123 (15. August 2022)

@Igor: Darf man etwas indiskret sein und fragen wie alt du bist? In deinen Videos siehst du auch nicht so taufrisch aus, oder liegt das an der Maskenbildnerin?


----------



## Cleriker (15. August 2022)

Steht doch in seinem Profil. Er ist 58. Also quasi gerade erst Halbzeit.


----------



## Trash123 (15. August 2022)




----------



## Gast1666645802 (17. August 2022)

Trash123 schrieb:


> @Igor: Darf man etwas indiskret sein und fragen wie alt du bist? In deinen Videos siehst du auch nicht so taufrisch aus, oder liegt das an der Maskenbildnerin?


Mit zwei kleinen Stiften (8 und 10) sieht man immer alt aus, selbst mit Porsche 
Mir reicht meine Formel-1-Müllabfuhr


----------



## Trash123 (17. August 2022)

Hmmmm, dann müsste ich bei 30, 25 und 22 alt genug für einen Porsche sein Habe ich aber leider auch keinen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (18. August 2022)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Hmmmm, dann müsste ich bei 30, 25 und 22 alt genug für einen Porsche sein Habe ich aber leider auch keinen.


Naja, leider... Ich würde mir aus Prinzip schon keinen kaufen. Da fahren doch viel zu viele mit rum. Und dann das Klischee... 

Mein Auto ist mittlerweile ein Unikat, farblich sowieso. Und wenn ich es neben einen Posche stelle, glotzen die meisten nicht auf den Porsche. Und es passt sogar noch die ganze Familie samt viel Urlaubsgepäck rein. Da habe ich also keinerlei Missgunst. Nur geht es eh niemanden was an, das erzeugt sowieso nur wieder Neid. Und damit können viele nun mal sehr schlecht umgehen


----------



## ShirKhan (18. August 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Mein Auto ist mittlerweile ein Unikat, farblich sowieso. Und wenn ich es neben einen Posche stelle, glotzen die meisten nicht auf den Porsche.



Walter White hatte auch so einen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder war es der?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (18. August 2022)

Müllabfuhr in schnell geht so...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (18. August 2022)

Ein wenig Geplauder ist ja noch okay, aber macht mit euren Autos dann bitte dort weiter:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/der-auto-thread.17750/unread


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2022)

Dying Light 2's latest update delivers FSR 2.0 support, improved visuals, and other changes
					

Dying Light 2 has just gotten better




					www.overclock3d.net


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2022)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. August 2022)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde wie eure Erfahrungen so zu dem Thema RMA sind. Ein Kollege hat eine 5600xt die momentan mehr oder weniger anfängt das zeitliche zu segnen. Er hat aber noch bis mitte März Garantie bei Mindfactory. Soweit ich das überblicken kann sind nirgendwo mehr rdna 1 Karten erhältlich. Wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn das Mindfactory noch Ersatzkarten rumliegen hat? Sollte man damit eher warten bis die 7000 Karten kommen in der Hoffnung das er a) eine neue Karte wie eine 6600xt angeboten bekommt oder b) sein Geld zurück bekommt?


----------



## Methusalem (25. August 2022)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde wie eure Erfahrungen so zu dem Thema RMA sind. Ein Kollege hat eine 5600xt die momentan mehr oder weniger anfängt das zeitliche zu segnen. Er hat aber noch bis mitte März Garantie bei Mindfactory. Soweit ich das überblicken kann sind nirgendwo mehr rdna 1 Karten erhältlich. Wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn das Mindfactory noch Ersatzkarten rumliegen hat? Sollte man damit eher warten bis die 7000 Karten kommen in der Hoffnung das er a) eine neue Karte wie eine 6600xt angeboten bekommt oder b) sein Geld zurück bekommt?


Hm, vermutlich läuft es auf Zeitwertersatz hinaus.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. August 2022)

Methusalem schrieb:


> Hm, vermutlich läuft es auf Zeitwertersatz hinaus.


Also ich kannte das von einem anderen Kollegen das er eine 2070 für eine defekte 1080 bekommen hat. Zeitwertersatz, wie viel ist denn prozentual da mit so zu rechnen?


----------



## Methusalem (25. August 2022)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Also ich kannte das von einem anderen Kollegen das er eine 2070 für eine defekte 1080 bekommen hat. Zeitwertersatz, wie viel ist denn prozentual da mit so zu rechnen?


Was eine interessante Frage aufwirft: Wer bestimmt den Zeitwert?


----------



## RX480 (25. August 2022)

Bei Schäden im Haushalt spricht die Versicherung meist vom Wiederbeschaffungswert.
... für äquivalente Hardware, ... so ca. ne 6600nonXT

ne 6600*XT* wäre wohl schon ein Wunschtraum


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. August 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei Schäden im Haushalt spricht die Versicherung meist vom Wiederbeschaffungswert.
> ... für äquivalente Hardware, ... so ca. ne 6600nonXT
> 
> ne 6600*XT* wäre wohl schon ein Wunschtraum


Ja das war jetzt nur aus dem Hut gegriffen. Soweit ich weiß müssen sie ja mindestens etwas anbieten was die gleiche Leistung bietet, eine 6600 non XT wäre ja auch ok.


----------



## RX480 (25. August 2022)

Verschlechtern wird man sich Damit ggü. der 5600XT net.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. August 2022)

Ja meint ihr das Mindfactory noch RDNA 1 Karten für RMA rumfliegen hat oder lieber noch bis zu den neuen Karten warten? Nach der Chipknappheit hätte ich vermutet das die alles rausgekloppt haben.


----------



## alexk94 (30. August 2022)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Gut, dann werde ich es mal probieren, ob es so klappt, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Würde mich dann melden.
> Da das "Problem" nur bei leistungshungrigen Spielen auftritt und ich zur Zeit kaum spiele, steht das nicht so weit oben in meiner Prioritätenliste.



Nachtrag:
Ich habe die Ursache gefunden. Das Geräusch, was ich höre, ist wahrscheinlich das Ergebnis vom Zusammenspiel mehrerer Sachen, so wie zum Beispiel das Spulenpiepen einer Grafikkarte mit dem Netzteil zusammenhängen kann.
Also alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Ericius161 (31. August 2022)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ja meint ihr das Mindfactory noch RDNA 1 Karten für RMA rumfliegen hat oder lieber noch bis zu den neuen Karten warten? Nach der Chipknappheit hätte ich vermutet das die alles rausgekloppt haben.


Ich hatte mal eine Palit RTX 970, die innerhalb der Garantie, aber nach dem Ende der Produktion einfach ausgegangen ist. Da hat MF mir den Kaufpreis erstattet, als Guthaben bei denen.

Davon gabs dann eine RX480 Nitro mit 8GB + Hyper X Cloud 2. Thx Nvidia


----------



## Blackout27 (31. August 2022)

An alle Streamer Freunde welche eine AMD Karte nutzen.
Ich habe gerade beim kommenden Update von OBS Studio 28 gelesen, dass wohl der neue Encoder von AMD implementiert wird.

Dieser ist laut vorhandenen Tests auf dem Niveau von Nvidia und wäre daher ein riesen Sprung 👍🏻

Werde es Dank Umstieg von einer RTX3060 zur RX6800 sofort testen.

Bisher bin ich mit dem Encoder von AMD unter OBS Studio 27 nicht zufrieden und daher auf den Ryzen 5900X notwendigerweise umgestiegen. 

Vielleicht interessiert es ja jemand hier.
Für mich eine wirklich erfreuliche News


----------



## Cleriker (31. August 2022)

Danke für die Info


----------



## Blackout27 (31. August 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Danke für die Info



Sehr gerne 
Der Encoder ist einer der wenigen Kritikpunkte die ich beim Wechsel zu AMD habe. Wenn dieser jetzt behoben wird, wird mein nächste Karte eine RDNA3


----------



## RX480 (2. September 2022)

Die aktuellen 6900 XTX*H* sind derzeit auch ganz günstig, _(... und sollten auch mit LC-Bios laufen)_
incl. 3x Games + Waterblock 949€

edit: Heute gibts auch ne XTX*H*-Air für nen guten Preis, die OCF für 899€


----------



## ShirKhan (2. September 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> An alle Streamer Freunde welche eine AMD Karte nutzen.
> Ich habe gerade beim kommenden Update von OBS Studio 28 gelesen, dass wohl der neue Encoder von AMD implementiert wird.


Ist der Encoder nur beim Streamen wichtig? Oder auch für einfache Videoaufnahmen über Adrenalin während des Zockens?


----------



## Blackout27 (2. September 2022)

ShirKhan schrieb:


> Ist der Encoder nur beim Streamen wichtig? Oder auch für einfache Videoaufnahmen über Adrenalin während des Zockens?



Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da ich mich lediglich auf dem Gebiet auf das Streaming mit niedriger Bitrate beschäftige.

Beim Aufnahmen mit hoher Bitrate ist AMD ähnlich gut wie Nvidia.
Adrenalin habe ich noch nie genommen da ich erst seit kurzem eine RX6800 besitze.

——————

Zum Thema Encoder und OBS Studio 28, dieses ist jetzt raus. Allerdings warte ich noch etwas bis die ersten fixes draußen sind.


----------



## ShirKhan (2. September 2022)

Adrenalin ist der Name, den AMD ihrem Treiber gegeben hat.  Den wirst du schon benutzen.

Was ist eine hohe Bitrate? Ist 30 MB/s hoch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weißt du (oder jemand), ob der neue Encoder automatisch im aktuellen Treiber 22.8.2 enthalten ist?


----------



## openSUSE (3. September 2022)

ShirKhan schrieb:


> Adrenalin ist der Name, den AMD ihrem Treiber gegeben hat.  Den wirst du schon benutzen.
> 
> Was ist eine hohe Bitrate? Ist 30 MB/s hoch?
> 
> ...


Bei hoher Bitrate zb für YouTube Videos gab es vorher schon eher Vorteile für AMD, bei niedrige Bitrate, also Live-Streaming  wie Twitch war das noch nicht so.
In den Radeon Settings fehlt offiziell noch die Möglichkeit, die betreffenden Settings einzustellen. - sry

Es ist noch nicht alles fertig, aber die Qualität ist nun auch bei niedriger Bitrate on par mit nvidia.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXL8_Adbob4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gruffi (6. September 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was TPU schreibt, aber es ist nachgewiesen und von AMD auch bestätigt, dass AMD nicht die Stromaufnahme des gesamten Boards misst und ausweist sondern "nur" die Stromaufnahme der GPU selbst und des VRAM misst.


Was aber völlig irrelevant ist, wenn du Gesamtsysteme vergleichst und das restliche System identisch bleibt. Und genau das machen ja Reviews üblicherweise. Ich kann für meine RX 6600 nur sagen, dass sowohl die Idle als auch die Last Werte von AMD sich mit dem in etwa decken, was ich auch auf meinem Messgerät sehe. Aber genau deshalb nutze ich es auch, weil ich mich nicht auf die Anzeigen irgendwelcher Programme verlassen will.




owned139 schrieb:


> @Gaymer nicht dein ernst?! Jahrelang haben die AMDler in diesem Forum mit dem niedrigen Verbrauch von RDNA2 geposet und auf NVIDIA eingedroschen, dabei verbraucht die 6900XT/6950XT über 430W
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was aber natürlich Quatsch ist. Erstens sollte jeder wissen, dass TGP nicht gleich maximale Leistungsaufnahme ist. Das gilt für Nvidia genauso. Z.B. TPU hat ~480W für die 3090 Ti FE unter maximaler Last gemessen, obwohl Nvidia nur 450W als Leistungsaufnahme angibt. Und zweitens vergleichst du hier Äpfel und Birnen. Igor hat eine deutlich übertaktete Custom Karte gemessen. Das Referenzmodell wird von AMD mit 2100/2310 MHz Game/Boost Takt spezifiziert. Und nur dafür gilt die TGP von 335W. Das Modell bei Igor hat aber 2244/2454 Game/Boost Takt. Jeder sollte genauso wissen, dass Custom Modelle deutlich über den Referenzmodellen liegen können. Auch das gilt für Nvidia genauso. AMD hat es im Moment gar nicht nötig, zu bescheissen. Das nächste mal vielleicht etwas mehr Sachlichkeit und weniger Populismus.


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2022)

Da würde ich zuallerst mal sagen, das die MSi im Link von @owned139 ein extrem schlechtes Exemplar war.
Warum bei soviel Watt die Fa. MSi der 6950 keine SuprimX-Qualität geben wollte, who knows.
(nach m.E. an der falschen Stelle gespart, ... bei PCB+Spawas und Lüftern/Kühler)

Die Sapphire Pure kanns deutlich sparsamer. (Temps und Spawas passen einfach besser)


			https://www.igorslab.de/wp-content/uploads/2022/05/01-Power-Consumption-3.png
		


btw.
Der Vollständigkeit halber isses eigentlich immer schöner das ganze Review zu verlinken. (x)








						Sapphire Radeon RX 6950 XT Nitro+ Pure im Test - Heißer Feger als weiße Schönheit mit zurückhaltendem Charakter | Seite 5 | igor´sLAB
					

Nach den bereits ausführlich getesteten neuen AMD-Karten im unlängst erschienenen Launchartikel hat nun auch die Sapphire Radeon RX 6950 XT Nitro+ Pure als weitere Boardpartnerkarte den weiten Weg zu…




					www.igorslab.de
				



(x) auch um mal die Kommentare im Thread zu lesen

Trotzdem würde ich für ne 6950 evtl. doch mal über h2o nachdenken, weil allein durch die besseren Temps noch
ein höherer Realtakt erreicht wird ohne Mehrverbrauch.








						Alphacool Eiswolf 2 trifft im Test auf die Sapphire RX 6950 XT Nitro+ Pure - Ist das die bessere Toxic? | Seite 5 | igor´sLAB
					

Die neue Eiswolf 2 von Alphacool ist eigentlich keine Unbekannte, allerdings verwendet auch sie mittlerweile das Re-Design des Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-A samt eines besseren Flows und niedrigeren…




					www.igorslab.de
				



(Wer dann noch mooore Watts unbedingt braucht für mooore OCen sollte dann auch die WLP durch LM ersetzen.)


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2022)

Einfach CFX + RTSS als Overlay verwenden und dort die TBsim aktivieren.
Dort hat man dann einen simulierten Wert für die gesamte Graka-*T*otal*B*oardpower.
(dieser Wert ist dann eher grob vergleichbar mit der NV-TDP, ... TBsim hat Taxxor von CFX ausgetestet vs. PCAT)

... falls man denn Screenshots in nem Game an Stelle XYZ mit Fps-Limit vergleichen wollte
(dafür können dann Gaymer und Owned nen eigenen Thread aufmachen)










						CapFrameX - How to configure the CapFrameX game overlay - Blog
					

The CapFrameX team gives you tips about how to configure the game overlay.




					www.capframex.com
				




Mir persönlich reicht das Messergebnis von CB mit PCAT vollkommen aus.
Erstaunlich, wie sparsam 144fps so laufen.









						AMD Radeon RX 6650 XT, RX 6750 XT und RX 6950 XT im Test: Lautstärke, Temperatur, Leistungsaufnahme und OC
					

RX 6650 XT, 6750 XT, 6950 XT im Test: Lautstärke, Temperatur, Leistungsaufnahme und OC / Lautstärke & Kühlung




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## DARPA (6. September 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Hat Eule nicht eben geschrieben, dass wir OT sind?


Du bist längst in einem anderen Thread  

Und warum reden wir jetzt über so olle Kamellen? Für unsere Ampere vs RDNA2 Benches haben wir uns sogar auf Werte für den Zusatzverbrauch geeignet. Was ist da jetzt neu??


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2022)

Spielt lieber mal wieder RDR2, jetzt mit FSR 2.0!









						Red Dead Redemption 2's latest patch adds FSR 2.0 to the game's PC version
					

FSR 2.0 has arrived in Red Dead Redemption 2




					www.overclock3d.net


----------



## DARPA (6. September 2022)

Ah, muss ich mal in Kombination mit VSR testen. Das geht doch, oder?
Das TAA in RDR2 ist ja nicht so geil, da könnte das ne Alternative sein.


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2022)

Jo,
FSR2.0 funzt sogar unter VLK bei mir. ... auf die Schnelle mal nur der Nachthimmel als Bild _(schöner Hintergrund für den PC)_
(custom Settings und 60Hz-Vsync, ...chill57fps ging mal wieder net, ... komisch)

TAA hatte ich an gelassen, sollte ja eigentlich von FSR2 irgendwie mit benutzt werden.(TAA ist dann ausgegraut)
FSR2 hat dann glaube auch nen eigenen Schärferegler.

edit: mal noch ein Schnappschuss von der Stelle wo ich original ohne FSR2 ca. 153W hatte.
... sind jetzt max.88W _(MPT+WM sind jetzt allerdings auch ganz anders im Sommersetting mit Voltcap)
-->65W weniger kann man im Sommer schon ganz gut brauchen_

An der Laterne sieht man allerdings kleine Treppchen, insofern ist FSR2.0@Balanced schon minimal erf.,
Performance wahrscheinlich net mehr schön anzusehen. (und wir reden hier über 4k)


----------



## gruffi (7. September 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Hat Eule nicht eben geschrieben, dass wir OT sind?


Er hat geschrieben, die "Diskussion bitte an anderer Stelle fortführen". Und hier sind wir. 



Gaymer schrieb:


> Es ist bei NVidia aber nicht das gleiche. Bei NVidia wird die Stromaufnahme des gesamten Boards für die Steuerung herangezogen. Wenn das Powerlimit 350Watt ist, dann ist es 350Watt inklusive Verluste der Spannungswandler, der Lüfter und der LEDs. Es ist eben die TBP, Total Board Power die geregelt wird.


Nochmal, das ist völlig irrelevant, wenn ich Gesamtsysteme vergleiche. Und mehr kann ich mit meinem Messgerät auch nicht messen. Und mehr machen die meisten Reviews auch nicht. Trotzdem ist da AMD insgesamt einfach sparsamer, mit besser Effizienz. AMD hier zu unterstellen, sie würden bescheissen, ist schlichtweg Unsinn. Es bringt jetzt nichts, dass du das wieder zu relativieren versuchst mit speziellen Test, die zur grundsätzlichen Thematik herzlich wenig beitragen.


----------



## RX480 (7. September 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Hat Eule nicht eben geschrieben, dass wir OT sind?





gruffi schrieb:


> Er hat geschrieben, die "Diskussion bitte an anderer Stelle fortführen". *Und hier sind wir.*


Warum seid Ihr immer noch HIER ???

Ich hatte Euch auch gebeten einen separaten Thread aufzumachen.
Dort kann Gruffi mit ner AMD-Graka dann TBsim per CFX nehmen, ... das kann doch net so schwer sein!



Gaymer schrieb:


> Es ist bei NVidia aber nicht das gleiche. Bei NVidia wird die Stromaufnahme des gesamten Boards für die Steuerung herangezogen. Wenn das Powerlimit 350Watt ist, dann ist es 350Watt inklusive Verluste der Spannungswandler, der Lüfter und der LEDs. Es ist eben die TBP, Total Board Power *die geregelt wird*.


aber
AMD regelt tatsächlich nach TGP, weil  dem Chip vollkommen Banane ist, wie der Wert vor den Spawas ausschaut.
Nur die eff.Volt+Watt nach den Spawas-hin zur GPU braucht man für die exakte Regelung nach Takt/Volt-Kurve.

Zusätzlich hat AMD mit den Ref-Boards eigene Messungen gemacht und die TBP angegeben.
In nem ordentlichen Review stehen beide Werte TGP+TBP drin, so das es auch keine Fehlinterpretation
bei geübten Lesern geben sollte.


----------



## RX480 (7. September 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Guck mal in den Header in welchem Thread Du Dich gerade befindest


Chill-Eule möchte keine Diskussionen NV vs AMD in nem reinen AMD-Sammler.



Gaymer schrieb:


> Man kann sicher die Sinnfrage stellen, ob es besser ist, nach TGP oder TBP zu regeln.


Du hast wahrscheinlich keinen Plan wie so ein Chip geregelt wird!?
Nur die tatsächliche Spannung und die eff. verfügbaren Watt spielen ne Rolle, wie hoch der Chip takten kann.
Das ist garantiert bei NV net anders und muss auch ausgelesen werden, ... wird bloß net angezeigt.

Also nur der Wert nach Spawas ist für den Arbitrator relevant!

btw.
Auch NV kann wg. der o.g. Sachverhalte die TDP net exakt einhalten.
z.Bsp.
Die 3080FE bei guru3d hatte doch etwas mooore als 320W:








						GeForce RTX 3080 Founder review
					

We check out the GeForce RTX 3080 Founder edition graphics card. NVIDIA just unleashed this second to fastest model in the RTX 30 lineup, which promises to offer a truckload of performance paired wit... Hardware setup | Power consumption




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## RX480 (7. September 2022)

Du erzählst Was von sinnvoll, aber kannst net differenzieren zw. Marketing Watt und tatsächlich für die Regelung
relevanten Watt.(x)

Igor meint dazu:
AMD liest nur die Werte aus, die auch *technisch erforderlich* sind für den Arbitrator.

(x) Wie soll ne Regelung nach Marketing-Watt denn funktionieren?
Je nach Lastbereich+Temp streut die Effizienz der Spawas und man kann also gar net genau wissen, wieviel
Watt die Shader tatsächlich bekommen, wenn man nur dumb am PCiE-Kabel misst.


----------



## DARPA (7. September 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> TAA hatte ich an gelassen, sollte ja eigentlich von FSR2 irgendwie mit benutzt werden.(TAA ist dann ausgegraut)


FSR 2.0 greift auf die gleichen temporalen Daten zurück. Deswegen ist eine Implementierung bei bereits integriertem TAA einfacher und schneller.
Bei aktivieren von FSR 2.0 wird TAA aber deaktiviert (das verdeutlicht wohl das ausgegraut). Bzw. FSR 2.0 ersetzt das TAA.



Gaymer schrieb:


> Tatsächlich zählt für mich eher die Leistungsaufnahme der gesamten Grafikkarte, denn die muss gekühlt und versorgt werden. Auch für eine Regelung erscheint mir persönlich das viel sinnvoller zu sein.


Aber die gesamte Leistungsaufnahme wird doch in den technischen Daten und Reviews angegeben. Welchen Unterschied für die Kühlung macht es, welche Werte Software ausgibt?

Funfact: im aktuellen PCGH Interview mit Intel hat Tom Petersen angesprochen, dass auch bei ARC die Strommessung am VRM-Ausgang erfolgt. Was für die Regelung besser oder schlechter ist, mag ich nicht zu beurteilen.
Rein praktisch ist bei gleicher prozentualer Erhöhung des PL bei nV ein höherer Gesamtwert zu erreichen als bei AMD. Dank MPT ist das aktuell aber egal bzw sind AMD Karten damit sogar im Vorteil.


----------



## RX480 (7. September 2022)

Die fantastische Regelung nach Marketing-Watt vor VRM war übrigens beim Amperelaunch net so pralle.
weil
Zwischen VRM´s und Shadern sitzen noch eine Menge kleine Kondensatoren, die dann die Fehleinschätzung zu
 den realen Watt-nachVRM kompensieren müssen.

Das sah z.Bsp. bei der MSi dann so aus, das der Takt gezittert hat wie verückt und es ne große Diskussion gab, welche POSCAP´s ausreichend wären. (bis schlußendlich NV nen Notbehelf per Treiberupdate machen mußte, um die fehlerhafte/zu optimistische Takt/Volt-Arbeitskurve deutlich zu begrenzen)

Das sollte dann an OT reichen, ... von meiner Seite.


----------



## RX480 (7. September 2022)

Marketing beschreibt eine technisch völlig irrelevante Traumzahl, die kein Ingenieur / Arbitrator-Programmierer braucht.

edit: Falls die Zahl für Wen wichtig ist, dann evtl. für die NT-Empfehlung, die sich jedoch auch net auf die Marketing -Watt verlässt, sondern eher Messungen von Igor&Co wg. der Spikes braucht.


----------



## gruffi (7. September 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Ich habe nie geschrieben, dass AMD versucht zu bescheißen.


Dann solltest du vielleicht auch nicht Beiträge zitieren und darauf antworten, die genau das als Aussage beinhalten. 



Gaymer schrieb:


> Nur einige Jünger in den Foren nutzen die falschen Zahlen und machen damit Propaganda.


Dann solltest du vielleicht mit diesen Leuten reden und nicht mit mir. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Blackout27 (7. September 2022)

Ich habe heute OBS Studio auf die Version 28 aktualisiert und anschließend den AMD Encoder so gut es mir möglich war eingestellt. Die Fachleute werden in Zukunft da sicher noch die perfekten Einstellungen verbreiten daher alles nur als Ersteindruck.

Nutzt man den PC inkl. RX6800 als Streaming PC um zum Beispiel seine PS5 oder co. zu capturen gibt es keine Framerateaussetzer oder co. Nutzt man den PC gleichzeitig zum Spielen und Streamen hatte ich aber immer wieder Ruckler und Aussetzer beim Stream. Wie gesagt vielleicht kann man da noch mit den Einstellungen einiges ändern.

Die Bildqualität hat sich ggü. dem alten Encoder sichtbar verbessert. Damit kann man definitiv arbeiten.
Im Vergleich zum 5900X oder einer RTX2000er oder neuer GPU von Nvidia kommt AMD aber noch nicht heran.
positiv ist der Fakt, das meine Karte mit Encoder ca. 10 Grad wärmer wird als im Idle und kaum mehr Strom benötigt. Der Ryzen 5900X ist da gerne über 70 Grad warm geworden. Mit AMD Encoder hat dieser logischerweise nichts mehr zu tun und entspannt bei 40-45 Grad. All diese Werte beziehen sich wenn ich meine Konsole damit capture.
Spielt man auch mit dem PC habe ich kaum Unterschiede wahrgenommen ggü. keinen Stream.

Hätte ich nicht solche Probleme mit Rucklern wenn der PC spielt und Streamt wäre ich schon ganz zufrieden. 
Wer ein Video vom Encoder sehen will kann mir gerne eine PN schicken. Ich möchte hier nicht zu sehr in die Tiefe gehen 

Vorläufiges Fazit:

Sichtbare Verbesserung aber noch ein gesundes Stück hinter Nvidia


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> ...
> Spielt man auch mit dem PC habe ich kaum Unterschiede wahrgenommen ggü. keinen Stream.
> 
> Hätte ich nicht solche Probleme mit Rucklern wenn der PC spielt und Streamt wäre ich schon ganz zufrieden.


Du verwirrst mich. Also wenn du spielst und dabei streamst, merkst du kaum einen Unterschied zu nur spielen, ohne streamen.

Direkt im nächsten Satz hast du aber Ruckler beim spielen und streamen!?
Was denn nun?


----------



## Blackout27 (7. September 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du verwirrst mich. Also wenn du spielst und dabei streamst, merkst du kaum einen Unterschied zu nur spielen, ohne streamen.
> 
> Direkt im nächsten Satz hast du aber Ruckler beim spielen und streamen!?
> Was denn nun?



Auf die Hitzeentwicklung bezogen. Entschuldige wenn ich es umständlich geschrieben habe.
Wenn man Streamt und gleichzeitig spielt hatte ich immer mal Ruckler im Stream wenn das Game mit 60 FPS und mehr konstant lief. 

Wenn man "nur" eine Konsole oder einen weiteren PC damit Streamt hatte ich keine Ruckler da die Karte ja nur streamen muss.


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2022)

Dann würde ich im ersten Schritt versuchen die Ziel-fps zu ändern. Also Mal weniger einstellen und danach mehr. Dann siehst du ob das Verhalten konstant bleibt, oder ob sich etwas ändert. 
Auch würde ich zur Probe Mal die Bitrate ändern und ebenfalls das Verhalten beobachten.


----------



## Blackout27 (7. September 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann würde ich im ersten Schritt versuchen die Ziel-fps zu ändern. Also Mal weniger einstellen und danach mehr. Dann siehst du ob das Verhalten konstant bleibt, oder ob sich etwas ändert.
> Auch würde ich zur Probe Mal die Bitrate ändern und ebenfalls das Verhalten beobachten.



Ich hatte auch mit 80-100Fps noch Ruckler und zickige Frames beim Streaming. Wie gesagt sehr gut möglich, das man mit den Encoder Einstellungen in OBS das Ergebnis verbessern kann. Daher warte ich noch etwas bis Nilson1489 und co. sich dem Thema angenommen haben. Egal wie man es aber dreht und wendet, der neue Encoder ist qualitativ besser bei meinen PC und Settings. An Nvidia reicht aber bisher leider nichts heran.


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2022)

Falls du doch noch Lust hast der Sache nachzugehen:
Sind diese Ruckler regelmäßig? Falls ja, egal bei wie viel fps? Hattest du ein ähnliches Verhalten mit dem alten encoder?

Falls nicht: Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Blackout27 (7. September 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Falls du doch noch Lust hast der Sache nachzugehen:
> Sind diese Ruckler regelmäßig? Falls ja, egal bei wie viel fps? Hattest du ein ähnliches Verhalten mit dem alten encoder?
> 
> Falls nicht: Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht.



Mit dem alten Encoder hatte ich noch mehr Ruckler und verlorengegangene Frames wenn der PC Streamen und Spielen musste. Das ist jetzt schon eine deutliche Steigerung.

Die Ruckler habe ich extrem sobald man unter 60Fps kommt. Um die 60Fps war es noch "okay" (bei mir im Video gut bei Cyberpunk zu sehen). Wird die Karte extrem beansprucht (Witcher Szene wo alle Karten bei mir brennen ^^) war es unstreambar, absolutes Versagen (50-65Fps).

Die Ruckler hatte ich aber beim gleichzeitigen Streamen und Spielen auch bei über 70-80Fps. Wie gesagt vielleicht / hoffentlich kann man da noch etwas unter den OBS Encoder Einstellungen optimieren. Mein Eindruck, je intensiver die Karte im gesamten beansprucht wird, desto wahrscheinlicher war ein Ruckler im Stream. Ich hatte eine Szene in Cyberpunk gefunden wo es dann immer trotz ~60Fps oder mehr geruckelt hat.

Muss die Karte nur Streamen sind die Frames Aalglatt ^^

Vielleicht habe ich auch einen falschen Eindruck da ich mit einer RTX3060 angefangen habe zu Streamen. Dort konnte ich auch 30Fps haben und die Frames waren sehr gleichmäßig ohne Aussetzer oder Ruckler. Da war es egal wie sehr die Karte beansprucht wurde beim spielen.
Bei der RX6800 scheint es mir so, als ob man ordentlich Puffer haben müsste damit alles ordentlich gleichzeitig läuft.

Nächste Woche werde ich auch wieder Streamen und das Thema weiter im Auge behalten. Würde schon gerne alleine wegen den besseren Temperaturen und niedrigere Leistungsaufnahme den AMD Encoder nehmen.

Alternativ würde ich auch gerne mal den Encoder vom Apple M1 Pro testen. Leider habe ich aber keine externe Capture Card da


----------



## RX480 (8. September 2022)

Wow,
Das ging ja fix, nun schon FSR 2.1 im FS22._ (werde ich aber net extra ausprobieren, spiele kein FS22)









						AMD boosts FSR 2.0 to new heights - FSR 2.1 is here
					

AMD has given FSR 2.0 a major quality boost




					www.overclock3d.net
				








 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=lHFgsSYSN-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_
btw.
_Interessant wäre nun, ob man einfach die FSR 2.1 dll´s in andere Games kopieren könnte, wo bereits 2.0 drin ist.
Sowas in der Art machen ja schon die Modder in DL2.
(da wäre langfristig vllt. sogar mal ein Verwaltungs-Tool sinnvoll, wenn FSR 2.x immer weiter entwickelt wird) 




 Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



twitter.com/i/web/status/1567968973509242881

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(sollte man händisch in Games reinpacken können, wo es 2.0 gibt, ... da werde ich wohl mal in RDR2 von VLK 
auf DX12 wechseln)_

edit: Sharpen ist im RDR2-Schnappschuss auf Minimum, FSR 2.*1* - Performance works


----------



## DARPA (9. September 2022)

Oh sogar mit Changelog. Sehr vorbildlich.


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2022)

Die Verbesserungen gibts ja größtenteils erst in der Bewegung zu sehen, ... hätte man gar net mit nem
 Schnappschuss einfangen können.

Spassenshalber habe ich 2.1 auch mal in die 2.0-Demo reinkopiert (muss dann von dll in lib umbenannt werden).








						AMD FidelityFX - Super Resolution 2
					

Learn even more about our new open source temporal upscaling solution FSR 2, and get the source code and documentation!




					gpuopen.com
				



(dort gibts die Demo zu 2.0)


----------



## gruffi (10. September 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> @gruffi
> 
> Ich habe auf die Beiträge geantwortet um ihnen in diesen Teilen zu widersprechen. Vielleicht liest Du halt nochmal den Threadverlauf?


Dann solltest du aber direkt auf owned139 antworten und seine Aussagen kritisieren. Schliesslich hat er diesen Unsinn behauptet, nicht ich.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2022)

Weiß jemand ob RDNA 3 schon mit ATX 3.0 kommt oder nicht?

Und warum ist dieser Thread eigentlich nicht oben angepinnt?


----------



## DARPA (12. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob RDNA 3 schon mit ATX 3.0 kommt oder nicht?


Meinst du, wie die Spannungsversorgung aussieht?
Gab mal Gerüchte zu konventionellen 8-Pin Molexbuchsen. Aber muss man warten bis es Fotos von PCBs gibt. Kann auch je nach SKU unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2022)

Braucht Jemand noch ne kleine Graka für nen  Zweitrechner oder für den Übergang, dann könnte man mal nach
ner exotischen RX 6600M recherchieren. (momentan scheinbar auf Aliexpress bereits vergriffen)









						AMD Radeon RX 6600M on Desktop PCBs Being Sold for $180-ish
					

With next-generation GPUs around the corner, the market seems to be flooded with ASICs for any board partner willing to buy them and use as they see fit—including building desktop graphics cards with mobile GPUs. Several Chinese board partners are found selling desktop graphics cards based on...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob RDNA 3 schon mit ATX 3.0 kommt oder nicht?
> 
> Und warum ist dieser Thread eigentlich nicht oben angepinnt?


Der Thread pinnt sich schon von selbst an,wie eigentlich bei jeder AMD Gen. Team Red war schon immer eine sehr aktive und probierfreudige Community.


----------



## RX480 (14. September 2022)

big RX 7950 Customs:
Falls man Adapter von 3x 8pin auf 12+4pin braucht, sollte man auf jeden Fall ein singlerail-NT haben.
Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, das die 3x 8pin net gleichmäßig ausgelastet waren und 1 Strang sogar überlastet
sein konnte. _(vermutlich erstmal nur von dem Autor mit ner 3090Ti ausprobiert, falls er keine neueren
Engineeringsamples hatte)_

Im Idealfall läufts hoffentlich wie bei der 3090Ti und der Adapter liegt bei.

Bis hin zur RX7900ref. werden wohl weiterhin 2x 8pin reichen, may be mit Adapter auf 12+4pin, aber da sagt der Autor, das die Auslastung der Stränge gleichmäßig war. _(würde auch mit Multirail funzen)_


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Meinst du, wie die Spannungsversorgung aussieht?
> Gab mal Gerüchte zu konventionellen 8-Pin Molexbuchsen. Aber muss man warten bis es Fotos von PCBs gibt. Kann auch je nach SKU unterschiedlich sein.


Ja ich meinte die Spannungsversorung. Zuerst wollte ich mir die RX 6700 XT holen. Aber vielleicht warte ich doch noch auf RDNA3. Nur habe ich keine Lust mir dafür ein neues Netzteil wieder kaufen zu müssen. Deswegen die Frage. 
Aber ich hole mir sowieso nur eine Mittelklasse-Karte. Wenn dann haben die Highend-Modelle ja mehr Anschlüsse.


----------



## DARPA (14. September 2022)

Neues Netzteil kaufen ist das eine, aber dann verbauen/tauschen in einem bestehenden System  I hate it


----------



## RX480 (15. September 2022)

Zumindestens einige Modelle werden wohl noch mit dem alten Stromanschluss kommen.









						AMD Radeon RX 7900XT - Mögliche Platine und neue Erkenntnisse | Exklusiv | igor´sLAB
					

Während sich die Protagonisten der sensationellen Leaks gerade untereinander bekriegen und um die ultimative Deutungshoheit bei den NVIDIA- und AMD-Produkten ringen, habe ich mir eine Tüte virtuelles…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Das wäre gar keine unkluge Marketingentscheidung, ... vor Allem wenn AMD nicht das Rennen um
mooore Watt mitmacht. Am Ende stehen Kosten für Graka+NT auf dem Zettel.

btw.
Momentan kosten die ATX 3.0 glatt mal nen Fuffi mehr!
(für das Geld könnte man sich statt der Ref. ne Custom mit größerem Kühler zulegen)


----------



## RX480 (16. September 2022)

Release FidelityFX FSR2 v2.1.1 · GPUOpen-Effects/FidelityFX-FSR2
					

Updates for v2.1.1 FidelityFX FSR2 v2.1.1 is a bugfix release that corrects an issue with reprojection data on a frame flagged as reset. FidelityFX FSR2 v2.1.1 improves on FSR v2.0 in multiple ways...




					github.com
				



_(sollte die AMD-demo schon mit FSR2.1.1 enthalten)_

btw.
Wurde auch im CP-Mod sofort als beta 0.080 beta2 eingebaut.








						FidelityFx Super Resolution 2.1 - FPS boost mod
					

Boost your FPS in Cyberpunk by replacing DLSS with FSR 2.1 which works on all GPUs.




					www.nexusmods.com


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2022)

3x 8 Pin halte ich im allgemeinen für Mumpitz.
Ich kaufe wenn überhaupt wahrscheinlich wieder ne Referenz und wie immer das "zweitbeste Modell" Das hat sich bei AMD schon seit Jahren ausgezahlt,meine 6800XT, 5700 oder V56 waren optimiert mehr als konkurrenzfähig zum Topmodell.


----------



## Dudelll (16. September 2022)

Ich warte diesmal erstmal ab.

Hoffe ich, sonst muss ich mir schon wieder was einreden warum sich der Kauf doch lohnt :p


----------



## RX480 (17. September 2022)

... für Metall Hellsinger brauchste bestimmt gaaanz dringend ne 7950

Hab mir die Demo=3,35GB doch mal runtergeladen, obwohl Phil ja Ruckler hatte.
... hoffe mit nonmaxed custom Settings läufts runder
_(kleineres Sichtfeld hilft meist meiner ollen CPU)_

btw.
Interessant finde ich die Meinung von @latinoramon im Reviewthread, das die Gamepassversion smoother sein soll!?


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/metal-hellsinger-im-benchmark-test-hoellisch-gutes-metal-geballer-mit-daemonisch-grandioser-rhythmus-infusion.624019/page-2#post-11103976


----------



## RX480 (18. September 2022)

btw.
Ich hatte mich letztens gewundert das sich bei der AMD-FSR-Demo ein paar Zahlen ändern, wenn man das Overlay nutzt.
Treiber ist noch der ältere 22.8.1 gewesen.

... mal ein Vgl. Off vs ON mit Chill=57fps aktiv
--> *AMD-Overlay =ON erhöht bei mir den Takt+ Volt*, so als ob jetzt weniger Shader, aber mit höherem Takt laufen
(wahrscheinlich ist OFF sparsamer, weil mehr = alle Shader dann niedriger takten@weniger Volt)

In Hitman 3 war der Unterschied dann noch auffälliger, ... musste direkt 2x gegentesten, mit HWinfo und GPU-Z.
_(dachte erst, das mein HWinfo ne Macke hat, weil Takt+Volt so niedrig waren)_

Nur der BrowserBenchmark Gravity verhält sich normal mit aktivem AMD-Overlay!?
_(may be, weil eeh der Boost hier immer auf Max hoch geht)_
dito 
UE5-Demo ZetaBiom


----------



## DARPA (19. September 2022)

Yo, in 8K hab ich schon bis 50 W mehr GPU Power gesehen durch das AMD OSD 

Getestet mit Afterburner


----------



## RX480 (22. September 2022)

Hast Du jetzt nen 8k-TV oder getestet mit VSR ?

z.Bsp.
Deathloop@FSR2.0-Performance sollte man auch in 8k spielen können. (im Gamepass)
... wenn ich mir die Watt in 4k@FSR2.0-Perf. so anschaue ist da noch Luft für ne größere Resi


----------



## DARPA (22. September 2022)

VSR
Hab noch 32" UHD


----------



## Edelhamster (23. September 2022)

Der DX12 Renderpfad im MS FlightSim wurde bedeutend verbessert.
Holt aus meinem 3700X echt ne ganze Menge raus, auch wenn die Auslesung zur CPU-Last etwas crazy wirkt. 2-5%??
So fühlt sich das dann doch nicht an^^
Fällt mir gerad schwer das finale Nadelöhr im System auszumachen, hat sich echt etwas getan, aber befürchte es herrscht einfach irgendwo ein Bandbreitenlimit. Der GPU-VRAM? Könnt smir vorstellen, eine VII mit 1 TB/s fühlt sich hier womöglich  besser an.
Den ingame Rolling Cache auf ne PCIe 3.0 x4 SSD auszulagern und von 8 auf 32GB zu erhöhen hat nochmal was gebracht.
Wenn die Hardware nicht voll ausgelastet wird passt es schon ziemlich gut, siehe Vid, aber weder im vollen GPU noch CPU Limit fühlt es sich so wirklich gut an.
Halblast, der Anfang jedes schwierigen DX12 Pfades. Sehen wir nicht das erste Mal. Aber Sie sind auf dem richtigen Weg!
Morgen teste ich weiter^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3iN0cq8mUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nathenhale (23. September 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Der DX12 Renderpfad im MS FlightSim wurde bedeutend verbessert.
> Holt aus meinem 3700X echt ne ganze Menge raus, auch wenn die Auslesung zur CPU-Last etwas crazy wirkt. 2-5%?


Du wirst wahrscheinlich noch immer im CPU limit hängen. Wenn nur 1 Kern 100% hat schwubs CPU Limit.
Und selbst wenn kein Kern auf 100% ist heißt das noch lange nicht, das du nicht im CPU limit bist.


----------



## DARPA (23. September 2022)

Yo, immer die Auslastung der einzelnen Threads anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Edelhamster (23. September 2022)

Bin im andern Thread darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass es hinsichtlich CPU-Auslastung wohl eine Verbandelung zum 22H2 Update gibt.
Mal gucken, ob mir da noch wo was auffällt. Hab das Update erst gestern mit dem neuen Chipsatztreiber und Adrenalin 22.9.1 bei mir draufgezogen. 
Wirkte bis jetzt grundsätzlich erstmal alles okay.









						Nvidia-Nutzer genervt: Windows 11 22H2 sorgt für Gaming-Probleme
					

Während das Windows 11 2022 Update (22H2) für viele Nutzer lang erwartete Funktionen mit sich bringt, scheinen Besitzer von Nvidia-Grafikkarten weniger glücklich. Angeblich sorgt der Patch für Gaming-Probleme. Unter anderem kommt es zu Stottern, Lags und FPS-Einbrüchen.




					m.winfuture.de


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (24. September 2022)

Moin!
Ich hatte mit dem neuesten AMD-Treiber (9.1) Bildschirmflackern, so dass ich auf Version 22.5.1 zurürck bin. Bei 22.8.1 hatte ich ab und zu einen schwarzen Bildschirm im Windowsbetrieb.l

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen?

Bevor einer fragt: Ich habe die Treiber einfach "drüberinstalliert" ohne DDU.


----------



## RX480 (24. September 2022)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Bei 22.8.1 hatte ich ab und zu einen schwarzen Bildschirm im Windowsbetrieb.l


Wenns beim Gamen passiert, würde ich auf zu niedrige SOC-Spannung tippen.
Der Crash+Blackscreen wäre dann bei mir so heftig, das nur Hardreset hilft.

Aber wenns schon auf dem Desktop passiert kann man eigentlich nur bei ULV mal den Wert für SOC anheben.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. September 2022)

Hab auch seit der Treiberversion 22.8.1 das Problem das beim Raustabben der Bildschirm flackert und teilweise der Treiber dann crasht. Bleibe ich im Game drin, dann passiert gar nichts und ich kann stundenlang zocken. 
Hab gehofft das dass Problem mit dem neuesten Treiber behebt wurde aber leider Fehlanzeige.


----------



## RX480 (24. September 2022)

Setz spassenshalber mal ULV 6mV höher als die minGFX+SOC.
(falls der Voltdrop beim Raustabben das Problem ist)


----------



## DARPA (24. September 2022)

Nach gefühlt 10 Treiberversionen hatte ich mit 22.9.1 keine Fehlermeldung mehr am Ende der Installation  Kam sogar ne Aufforderung zum neustarten.

Ansonsten läuft er bisher unauffällig.


----------



## RX480 (24. September 2022)

Hat eigentlich schon Jemand mit W10 "vorab" W10 22H2 ausprobiert?









						KB5015684 Funktionsupdate auf die Windows 10 22H2 (19045) [Manueller Download]
					

Microsoft macht bei der Windows 10 weiter mit den kleinen Feature-Updates. Damit man Windows 10 auf die Windows 10 22H2 19045 aktualisieren kann, reicht das kleine Update KB 5015684 als Enablement …



					www.deskmodder.de
				




edit:
soll wohl erstmal nur die Versionsnr. ändern ohne wirkliche Inhalte, die dann später kommen, außer man ist Insider

Aber trotzdem mal vorab draufgepackt, damit meine billige HomeVersion dann net ewig warten muss.


----------



## Edelhamster (24. September 2022)

Hab 22H2 seit drei Tagen auf Win 11. Das gefällt mir bisher, auch wenn ein paar SoundSettings durch das Update zurückgesetzt wurden und die Auslesung der Gesamt CPU-Auslastung in Spielen jetzt halt zu niedrig angegeben wird. Stört mich persönlich nicht und wird sicherlich noch gefixt.
Der 22.9.1 ist auch gut. Null Probleme bisher mit gehabt.

Hat von euch ansonsten schon jemand was von AMD Fidelity FX Frame Rate Amplifier gehört?
Also die Namensschöpfung find ich ja schonmal richtig geil und da meint jmd. auf Twitter das wäre AMD´s Antwort auf DLSS 3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bildchen hat man aus dem existierenden Material zu FSR 2.0 natürlich schnell gebastelt, aber der 1. April war gestern ja mein ich nicht und der absolute Mumpitz kommt über den Account jetzt glaub ich auch nicht. Aber Frame Rate Amplifier, wie übersetz ich das, Frame Rate Verstärker? Den wollt ich doch schon immer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (24. September 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenns beim Gamen passiert, würde ich auf zu niedrige SOC-Spannung tippen.
> Der Crash+Blackscreen wäre dann bei mir so heftig, das nur Hardreset hilft.
> 
> Aber wenns schon auf dem Desktop passiert kann man eigentlich nur bei ULV mal den Wert für SOC anheben.


Beim Gamen ist alles OK. Mit dem alten Treiber auch. Komisch


----------



## RX480 (24. September 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> .... das wäre AMD´s Antwort auf DLSS 3.
> 
> Frame Rate Verstärker? Den wollt ich doch schon immer


1+

FSR 1.0 = UltraQuality
FSR 2,0 = Performance
FSR 2,1 = Ultra Performance in 4k erträglich
FRA = Amplifier = nochmal 25% mooore Fps ggü. FSR 2.1, wäre ja schon crazy?

DLSS3 soll ja nur zusätzliche Frames künstlich erfinden und dadurch mehr Fps haben/anzeigen und das Ganze auf Kosten
von mehr Lag. --> 150Fps@Triplebuffer sind dann soviel wert wie alte 100Fps@1xBuffer, oder?
(könnte mir nur vorstellen, das solche Zusatzframes beim Ghosting helfen)
Lachen tät ich ja, wenn das künstliche Zusatzframe net in die kleinen Caches der 4080-16 und 4080-12 passt
und über den Vram gehen muss.


----------



## RX480 (26. September 2022)

Judgment and Lost Judgment have been updated with FidelityFX Super Resolution 2.1
					

Improved upscaling, fixed issues, and improved support for Intel's 12th generation processors




					www.overclock3d.net
				



inzwischen auf FSR 2.*1*


btw.
In *SoTR* kann man jetzt XeSS testen:





						3DCenter Forum -  Intel Xe Super Sampling (XeSS) - Seite 5
					

Intel Xe Super Sampling (XeSS) Technologie




					www.forum-3dcenter.org
				



2,65GB-Update ist bei der EPIC SoTR-DefinitiveEdition in progress, mal schauen

XeSS ist jetzt in den Optionen drin, liess sich auch im Menü aktivieren. (spart ca. 47% an W in 4k@Performance)
_(komischerweise war am Anfang vom Benchmark das Chill=off, warum auch immer, ... muss nicht am XeSS liegen)_

XeSS-UltraQuality spart nur 9W, muss man erstmal schauen obs besser als das TAA funzt.


----------



## RX480 (28. September 2022)

Hat Jemand zufälligerweise Spiderman remastered?
Dort soll man auch XeSS reinkopieren können.






						3DCenter Forum -  Intel Xe Super Sampling (XeSS) - Seite 6
					

Intel Xe Super Sampling (XeSS) Technologie




					www.forum-3dcenter.org


----------



## RX480 (28. September 2022)

DeathStranding inzwischen auch, Wow jetzt gehts voran, damit die Reviewer was zu tun haben!






						3DCenter Forum -  Intel Xe Super Sampling (XeSS) - Seite 6
					

Intel Xe Super Sampling (XeSS) Technologie




					www.forum-3dcenter.org
				




mal schauen obs im Gamepass auch schon drin ist
edit: nope

find ich total blöd, das es evtl. nur im Directors Cut drin ist


----------



## Tolotos66 (28. September 2022)

Habe gerade meine 6900XT eingebaut und getestet.
Eure Erfahrung mit SAM. Lohnt es sich bei 16GB VRAM es zu aktivieren.
Gezockt wird in WQHD 144Hz.
Gruß T.


----------



## chill_eule (28. September 2022)

Mach halt an, schad doch nix, oder? ^^

Mir ist jedenfalls bisher nirgendwo ein Bericht/Beitrag begegnet, wo Jemand deswegen Nachteile/Probleme hatte.


----------



## blautemple (28. September 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hat Jemand zufälligerweise Spiderman remastered?
> Dort soll man auch XeSS reinkopieren können.


Ist noch nicht wirklich benutzbar. Das schmiert wie Sau. Da sollte man noch abwarten bis das offiziell reingepatched wird


----------



## RX480 (29. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mach halt SAM an, schad doch nix, oder? ^^
> 
> Mir ist jedenfalls bisher nirgendwo ein Bericht/Beitrag begegnet, wo Jemand deswegen Nachteile/Probleme hatte.


Ist das Problem mit FH5 inzwischen gefixt?









						Frame drops and stuttering :: Forza Horizon 5 General Discussions
					

I'm suffering from frame drops and stuttering for a long time now and it's still not fixed. I get over 100 FPS on high settings and i get these problems within an hour of playing, even at the start of my play session i already get some small stuttering.




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## RX480 (29. September 2022)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider: XeSS vs. DLSS Comparison Review
					

Shadow of the Tomb Raider has recently been updated with support for Intel Xe Super Sampling (XeSS), making it the first game to fully support XeSS. In this mini-review, we take a look and compare the image quality and performance offered by XeSS and DLSS.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Die 3080 ist mit XeSS etwas langsamer.
may be
ne 6800xt kanns etwas besser@DP4a (x)

Eigentlich ist derzeit XeSS nur für 4k sinnvoll!
_(und zur Not für APU´s, wo die Fps sonst net reichen)_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMqKFgJcr-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(x) z.Vgl. in Deathstranding scheint XeSS der RDNA2 besser zu schmecken als der Ampere --> siehe Anhang


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2022)

XeSS scheint nen guten Job zu machen.


----------



## rhalin (29. September 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist derzeit XeSS nur für 4k sinnvoll!
> _(und zur Not für APU´s, wo die Fps sonst net reichen)_



Würde ich so nicht sagen, in Death Stranding DC  finde ich die Grafikqualität mit XeSS schöner als Nativ mit TAA (WQHD) .
Ein paar mehr FPS gibts auch noch dazu , mit XeSS in höchster Qualität.
Guter Job Intel


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2022)

Kann ich in der Resi net beurteilen. Quality würde ich da auch nehmen.
Kommt immer noch auf das Game an, damit von 960p aus genug Geometrie da ist fürs Upscaling.
_(würden die Studios das LOD verbessern/patchen könnte man sogar von 720p upsamplen, ... @FSR2.1 gehts ja auch "gut")_

Denke mal, das XeSS ähnliche Modi hat wie FSR 2.








						Intel's XeSS tested in depth vs DLSS - the Digital Foundry technology review
					

Digital Foundry gets Intel's XeSS AI upscaling first in this exclusive review vs Nvidia DLSS and native resolution rendering.




					www.eurogamer.net
				




Was z.Bsp. in SoTR fehlt ist ein Sharpen-Slider.
(fällt mir erst jetzt auf, das es im Treiber kein separates RIS mehr gibt, was man sonst in den Gameprofilen
passend einstellen könnte)

Als reinen Bildverbesserer ggü. TAA kann man natürlich in 4k das XeSS@*Ultra*Quality schon nehmen.


----------



## ShirKhan (30. September 2022)

rhalin schrieb:


> in Death Stranding DC  finde ich die Grafikqualität mit XeSS schöner als Nativ mit TAA (WQHD) .


Diese Tester vergleichen mit FSR 2.0 und bevorzugen das in Death Stranding  gegenüber XeSS.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FBXaWDod9gA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Danke jedenfalls für die Erwähnung von DS! Ich bin schon eine Weile auf der Suche nach etwas Neuem, und nach der ersten Spielstunde scheint das ein Game zu sein, dass mir gefallen könnte.


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2022)

ohne Upscaler COD MW 2 beta:









						Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Beta тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU
					

Тактическая оперативная группа 141 снова отправляется на особое задание по решению глобального конфликта.  Им




					gamegpu.com


----------



## Edelhamster (1. Oktober 2022)

Die Performance in Modern Warfare 2 scheint auf RDNA 2 ganz vernünftig zu sein.
Hatte mir die Beta vergangenes Wochenende mal ne Stunde angesehen und hatte da in 4K mit maximalen Grafik-Settings irgendwas im Bereich 80-90 FPS. 
BF 2042 ist im Vergleich etwas fordernder, sieht mMn aber auch besser aus.


----------



## Rolk (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich sehe gerade die erste RX6900XT bei 769 €. So langsam komme ich ins Grübeln, ob man für das Geld in der nächsten Gen überhaupt etwas schnelleres bekommen wird. Bei irgend Jemandem die Glaskugel online? Meinungen?


----------



## Dudelll (2. Oktober 2022)

Glaub wenn man diesen Winter Leistung braucht wird man nicht viel mehr Leistung bekommen als ne 6900xt für um die 600€.

Aber meine Glaskugel hat schon ein paar Risse also keine Garantie ^^


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade die erste RX6900XT bei 769 €. So langsam komme ich ins Grübeln, ob man für das Geld in der nächsten Gen überhaupt etwas schnelleres bekommen wird. Bei irgend Jemandem die Glaskugel online? Meinungen?


Wie so häufig wird sich nach einer gewissen Ernüchterung nach den Tests der neuen GPUs der Preis wieder anpassen.Vor dem Relase jetzt dürften die GPUs erstmal sehr günstig sein, danach wieder etwas steigen und dann ab Februar im Abverkauf sein.


----------



## Einbecker41 (2. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade die erste RX6900XT bei 769 €. So langsam komme ich ins Grübeln, ob man für das Geld in der nächsten Gen überhaupt etwas schnelleres bekommen wird. Bei irgend Jemandem die Glaskugel online? Meinungen?


Ich denke die rx 6900xt ist vom Preis her schon interressant, verrmute mal das rx 7000 von der Rasterleistung änlich sein wird wie  rtx 4000 rt  Preislich wohl etwas günstiger. Die Mittelklasse Karten werden wohl bei release so ca für 700euro über den Tisch wandern und weniger speicher als die 6900er haben. Mitlerweile gibt es ja auch schöne Custom 6900er die Ihren Reiz haben.


----------



## RX480 (2. Oktober 2022)

Was noch dazu kommt ist der vermutlich erstmal hohe Preis für die neuen Waterblocks!
... insofern ist derzeit ne Zero für 896€ ein fairer Preis.
(net zu vergessen das diese XTX*H* sich auf das LC-Bios flashen lässt und nach m.E. eher gut OCen lässt als ne 6950,
weil besser gebinnt)


----------



## Edelhamster (4. Oktober 2022)

nabend zusammen,
da sich niemand anderes bewegt hatte, war ich so frei einen RDNA3/MCM (MultiChipModule) Laberthread ins Leben zu rufen.
Würd mich freuen euch alle themenspezifisch drüben widerbegrüßen zu dürfen 
Lets start into the next Generation, together!


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/amd-radeon-rdna3-mcm-multichipletmodule-laberthread.624844/
		

Plum Bonito incoming


----------



## RX480 (5. Oktober 2022)

btw.
Wußte gar net, das man in Spiderman remastered nen XeSS-Unlocker braucht.
(oder war das nur ein alter Zustand)

https://www.nexusmods.com/marvelsspidermanremastered/mods/2479


----------



## Edelhamster (6. Oktober 2022)

@RX480
TechPowerUp schreibt dazu vor sechs Tagen:
_Marvel's Spider-Man Remastered is the next AAA-game to receive official XeSS support through a game update._
..
_In order to utilize XeSS in Marvel's Spider-Man Remastered you need to manually unlock it by adding XeSS DLL files into the game folder. Please note that this is not a mod, the developers already implemented native support for XeSS in one of the recent patches and you are essentially just adding a few missing files to activate it (download link):









						Marvel's Spider-Man Remastered: XeSS vs. DLSS vs. FSR 2.0 Comparison Review
					

Marvel's Spider-Man Remastered has recently been updated with support for Intel Xe Super Sampling (XeSS), making it the second game to fully support XeSS. In this mini-review, we take a look, comparing the image quality and performance gains offered by XeSS, FSR 2.0 and DLSS.




					www.techpowerup.com
				



_
Ich lad es mir gerad mal wieder um das auszuprobieren. Danke für den Hinweis  
In Chivalry 2, was gerad neu in den Gamepass gewandert ist, ist XeSS noch nicht verfügbar, soll aber auch kommen.
Glaube Intel nimmt da momentan echt Kohle in die Hand..
Eben kurz das neue Intel Vid mit Raja auf YT angeguckt - das ist definitiv nicht uninteressant.
Intel ist scheinbar auf der Suche nach der ultimativen Hard- und Software-Symbiose 

edit: Interessant hinsichtlich des XeSS-Supports finde ich dann, dass Vega 20 und sogar CDNA-based Arcturus unterstützt werden sollen, Vega 10 und Navi 10 aber nicht!?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit 2: ajo, das war die Acceleration durch DP4a was XeSS nutzt.

Seh gerade ansonsten, dass Spiderschwein ja jetzt auch FSR 2.1 anbietet. Da kann man nun wirklich schön gegentesten 

edit 3: Auf UHD skaliert hat FSR 2.1 im Standbild mMn die Nase vorn, da werden die Details stärker gezeichnet. Im Bewegtbild erscheint mir XeSS aber vllt einen Ticken besser. Das Bild wirkt iwie runder/harmonischer/plastischer!?
Müsste man vllt nochmal mit nem andern Titel gegentesten und ich guck, ob morgen noch der gleiche Eindruck besteht.

FSR 2.1 drückt dann noch 10% mehr Leistung, jeweils im Quality-Mode inkl. DXR on gegeneinander getestet, aber die 10% würde ich hier gerad mal vernachlässigen. Der 3700X ist sicherlich auch iwo am Limit..
XeSS macht also meinem Empfinden nach hier eine wirklich gute Figur und doppelt schön ist, dass wir es nutzen können 

(links jeweils XeSS-Quality und rechts FSR 2.1-Quality auf UHD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (7. Oktober 2022)

Hitman 3 has been updated to support XeSS and FSR 2.1 in addition to DLSS
					

Will we see other major games following suit?




					www.overclock3d.net
				




FSR 2.1@Performance=1080p-Up läuft bei mir _(noch weiter runter auf Ultraperformance=720p-Up würde ich net gehen)_
(bei Bedarf kann man auch mit XeSS gegentesten, ... nach m.E. net so gut@performance und kostet mehr W)

Um mit DP4a auf vgl.bare W zu kommen wie mit FSR 2.1 müsste evtl. AMD den Treiber noch anpassen.
_(momentan ist Das noch net optimal)_


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2022)

DLSS ist nun eigentlich endgültig obsolet geworden.


----------



## ShirKhan (7. Oktober 2022)

Für AMDler vielleicht, Nvidia-User werden dem kaum zustimmen.  Es ist wohl immer noch die am weitesten entwickelte Upscaling-Technik und bisher in jeder neuen Version one step ahead gewesen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2022)

ShirKhan schrieb:


> Für AMDler vielleicht, Nvidia-User werden dem kaum zustimmen.  Es ist wohl immer noch die am weitesten entwickelte Upscaling-Technik und bisher in jeder neuen Version one step ahead gewesen.


Ich denke die Entwickler schleifen es mit sofern leicht zu implementieren, es alleine einzusetzen macht keinen Sinn mehr. Ein wirklicher Gegenwert ist nicht mehr zu erkennen gegenüber FSR und XeSS.


----------



## blautemple (8. Oktober 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ein wirklicher Gegenwert ist nicht mehr zu erkennen gegenüber FSR und XeSS


Es sieht besser aus und läuft auch noch schneller. Ich sehe da für mich als Nvidia User nur Vorteile…


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Es sieht besser aus und läuft auch noch schneller. Ich sehe da für mich als Nvidia User nur Vorteile…


Sieht in den aktuellen Test aber nicht so aus, das eine ist stabiler, das andere Schärfer. Wegen Nuancen sicher kein Grund sich eine proprietär Lösung ans Bein zu binden.


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Oktober 2022)

Wer bindet sich denn was ans Bein? DLSS ist nicht proprietärer als FSR, wenn ich das richtig sehe. XeSS ist für beide, oder? Sehe keinen Grund, das seinerzeit bahnbrechende und immer noch wegweisende DLSS plötzlich für obsolet zu erklären. Es sei denn, man betrachtet das Thema durch eine bestimmte Brille.

Was die Qualität angeht, habe ich einige Tests anders gelesen. Mag sein, dass es Gegenbeispiele gibt, will gar nicht provozieren, sich gegenseitig "Beweise" vorzulegen.

Wenn ein funktionierendes DLSS 3 auch nur annähernd so einen Sprung vollzieht wie der von 1 auf 2, werden die anderen beiden Verfahren erneut nachziehen müssen. Nvidia hat die Vorreitertechnik geschaffen. auf der die anderen jetzt aufbauen können, weil die Spieleentwickler wissen, was zu tun ist.

Fun fact: Ich habe noch keine Mod bei nexusmods gesehen, die FSR für Nvidia-Karten ermöglicht. Nur umgekehrt. Sogar bei Games, die FSR-Upscaling anbieten.


----------



## DaHell63 (8. Oktober 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wegen Nuancen sicher kein Grund sich eine proprietär Lösung ans Bein zu binden.


Man muß sich als Nvidia Nutzer nichts ans Bein binden...man kann es aber nutzen, Die Möglichkeit habe ich mit der RX 6800 nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2022)

Es geht dabei um die Entwickler, weniger um die Nutzer.


----------



## DARPA (8. Oktober 2022)

ShirKhan schrieb:


> DLSS ist nicht proprietärer als FSR,


Lustig  



ShirKhan schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Mod bei nexusmods gesehen, die FSR für Nvidia-Karten ermöglicht. Nur umgekehrt.


Weil FSR von Haus aus bei allen Vendors läuft. Im Gegensatz zu DLSS.


Am besten sollten in Zukunft alle 3 Verfahren eingebaut werden, dann kann jeder das für sich passende auswählen. Der Aufwand für Entwickler sollte sich in Grenzen halten.
Das Problem sehe ich eher bei Spieletestern, was wird da in Zukunft gegeneinander gebencht bzw steigt der Testaufwand enorm.


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Oktober 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Weil FSR von Haus aus bei allen Vendors läuft. Im Gegensatz zu DLSS.


Ok. Und doch scheint es in der Community einen Bedarf nach DLSS-Funktionalität zu geben, der von Moddern befriedigt werden muss. Grundlos entsteht so was nicht.


----------



## rhalin (8. Oktober 2022)

Eigentlich ist es doch nun völlig egal wie sich die Technik schimpft.
Hauptsache sie funktioniert möglichst unbemerkt und auf allen Karten gleich gut.
Die  Unterschiede muss man ja jetzt schon mit der Lupe im Standbild suchen.
Und wer nicht maximale FPS braucht bzw. RT-Fan ist , dem dürfte es auch nicht so wichtig sein.
So wir mir z.B., hab eh immer FPS-Lock drin


----------



## DARPA (8. Oktober 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Aber wie immer sind alle hier gegen Innovationen, wenn es nicht die eigene bevorzugte Marke betrifft.


Sehr differenziertes Denken 
ALLE HIER
Was ist hier? Dieser Thread? Dieses Forum? Dieser Planet?
Du bist leider auch so einer, der den Mist immer mit anheizen muss.


----------



## Dudelll (8. Oktober 2022)

Denke das es auf lange Sicht ähnlich laufen wird wie mit gsync und adaptive sync. Wird eine Weile proprietär besser laufen als mit den anderen alternativen aber irgendwann wird sich eine offene Variante durchsetzen.

Spätestens dann wenn die Unterschiede nur noch mit der Lupe zu finden sind.


----------



## DaHell63 (8. Oktober 2022)

rhalin schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es doch nun völlig egal wie sich die Technik schimpft.
> Hauptsache sie funktioniert möglichst unbemerkt und auf allen Karten gleich gut.


Sehe ich genauso.
Wenn es mir einen Vorteil bringt, nutze ich es. Ob das  jetzt FSR/DLSS oder lilablassblau heißt ist mir da völlig egal.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Am besten sollten in Zukunft alle 3 Verfahren eingebaut werden, dann kann jeder das für sich passende auswählen. Der Aufwand für Entwickler sollte sich in Grenzen halten.



Das wäre natürlich der Idealzustand, ich hab da aber so meine Zweifel dran. Die Entwickler werden wohl eher getreu dem Motto "Pay to Win" handeln. Einfach nur unnötig.


DARPA schrieb:


> Das Problem sehe ich eher bei Spieletestern, was wird da in Zukunft gegeneinander gebencht bzw steigt der Testaufwand enorm.


Die sind wirklich nicht zu beneiden.


----------



## RX480 (8. Oktober 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Am besten sollten in Zukunft alle 3 Verfahren eingebaut werden, dann kann jeder das für sich passende auswählen. Der Aufwand für Entwickler sollte sich in Grenzen halten.


Anscheinend machen es die Studios net Alle für lau und da liegt das Problem.
NV unterstützt mit seinem größeren Marketingbudget mehr Studios._(wo keine Beziehung zu AMD/Intel besteht)
(daher die Nachfrage nach Nexusmods)_

Positiv könnte sein, das man mit AMD+Intel+GTX jetzt FSR und XeSS zur Auswahl hat._(breitere Basis an Gamern)_
Theoretisch bräuchten dann entweder nur AMD *oder* Intel die Alternativen bei den Studios A+B unterstützen.(x)
_(spart Geld+Personal, ... AMD hat net das Geld und Intel net das Personal)_

Bei XeSS wirds wohl noch 1-2 Steps brauchen, ... wie ist denn XeSS 1.01 vs XeSS 1.0 einzuschätzen?
(dito bei den Games, wo schon FSR 2.0 drin ist wäre natürlich 2.1 nicer)

(x) z.Bsp. Riftbreaker hat nur FSR1 aber dafür XeSS, was mir in Quality reicht:
_(ist so im Gamepass, ... weiss net ob die Steam-Variante evtl. FSR 2.1 kann)_

wäre mal noch interessant, ob die Frametimes generell unruhiger sind mit XeSS
_(hatte mal nach dem Inputlag geschaut und dort ne ganz schöne Unruhe festgestellt, Mouse hin+her beim Test)_

ansonsten, wie gehabt, AMD-Overlay beeinflusst u.U. den Takt und dadurch die W (mit CFX dann =off)


----------



## Xaphyr (13. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Meine RX 6800 XT ist jetzt in den HTPC gewandert. Wenn ich jetzt Windows neu starte (kaltstart oder runterfahren und anmachen zeigen das Problem aber nicht) ist das Bild beim gesamten Bootvorgang grün, erst beim Windows Login wechselt es auf normal. Im normalen Betrieb zeigt sich keinerlei Problem. Jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2022)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Meine RX 6800 XT ist jetzt in den HTPC gewandert. Wenn ich jetzt Windows neu starte (kaltstart oder runterfahren und anmachen zeigen das Problem aber nicht) ist das Bild beim gesamten Bootvorgang grün, erst beim Windows Login wechselt es auf normal. Im normalen Betrieb zeigt sich keinerlei Problem. Jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


Bios resetten.


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2022)

nu gucke
Jetzt am Ende gibts sogar die 6900-LC von Asus für 799€.


			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08CVBC5MG?linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&smid=AVYEOB55JKUJU&creativeASIN=B08CVBC5MG&tag=geizhals10-21&ascsubtag=Y3ra1g5FAVnMhfcOgf5Auw


----------



## Xaphyr (13. Oktober 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bios resetten.


Hat leider nichts gebracht.


----------



## _Jehuty_ (14. Oktober 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> nu gucke
> Jetzt am Ende gibts sogar die 6900-LC von Asus für 799€.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08CVBC5MG?linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&smid=AVYEOB55JKUJU&creativeASIN=B08CVBC5MG&tag=geizhals10-21&ascsubtag=Y3ra1g5FAVnMhfcOgf5Auw


bei NBB ist sie nochmal günstiger


----------



## RX480 (14. Oktober 2022)

nice 769€
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/as...+xt+oc+grafikkarte+700446?nbbct=4001_geizhals


----------



## Chinaquads (14. Oktober 2022)

Ne Frage an die Freaks. Habe mir jetzt auch wieder ne 6900XT im Abverkauf gegönnt und hätte 2 Fragen:

- Wenn ich im Wattman undervolte / übertakte, spinnt mein Lüfter. Ist das bei euch auch so ?
- Aktuell undervolte ich daher mit dem MSI Afterburner

Gibt es eine elegantere Art vom UV und hättet ihr ein paar Settings für mich Bitte ?

Aktuell läuft die Karte im MSI Afterburner mit 1.080V und 2600 Mhz, kein RAM OC.

Danke euch.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. Oktober 2022)

Nutz das MPT. Gibt nix besseres.


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2022)

mit 200...230W sollte man schon ausreichen (200W im MPT und PL-Slider im WM nach Bedarf)
(auf den Takt würde ich mich net so versteifen, wichtiger das Takt+Volt+Powerlimit zur Temp passen,
theoretisch sollte eeh unter eff.950mV etwas sparsamer sein)

Dudell aus dem Luxx hat sowohl bei GFX als auch SOC und Memory etwas UVtet. (Vram-Takt 2140 reicht auch)
_Falls die ASUS die LC ist, gänge natürlich mehr Takt+Volt+Watt problemlos.(mit sinnvoller Lautstärke)_

bzgl.
MPT-Lüfter ... kann man den Wert für Throttle anheben und den Wert für min pwm absenken, dann Fanstopp=off im WM
--> niedrige Lüfterkurve nach Bedarf (mein Bsp. ist jetzt auf seeehr wenig Watt passend gemacht)
(die MSi regelt nach Edge, kann sein das andere Hersteller nach Hotspot die Kurve einstellen!!!)


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2022)

die 6800@539€ und die 6950@899€


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2022)

Heute ne 6800XT TUF im Warenkorb gehabt für 599€. Die Vernunft hat vorher noch gesiegt, aber das war schon ein Hammerpreis.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2022)

today 6900@699€


----------



## Micha0208 (17. Oktober 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Heute ne 6800XT TUF im Warenkorb gehabt für 599€. Die Vernunft hat vorher noch gesiegt, aber das war schon ein Hammerpreis.


Positiv gedacht werden die neuen AMD-Karten hoffentlich noch etwas attrakiver.
Aber 599€ für eine gute 6800XT, ich befürchte das P/L-Verhältnis läßt sich nicht so leicht schlagen.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Positiv gedacht werden die neuen AMD-Karten hoffentlich noch etwas attrakiver.
> Aber 599€ für eine gute 6800XT, ich befürchte das P/L-Verhältnis läßt sich nicht so leicht schlagen.


Denke auch dass wir unter 900-1000 keinen Salvagechip zu Gesicht bekommen, leider.


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2022)

Also, weil NV das neue *a Plague Tale : Reqiuem* zum Vgl. 3070 bis 4080-12 benutzt hat, war ich natürlich gespannt, ob mans mit ner ollen 6800 zum Laufen bekommt.

_4k@65% (damit Chill 57fps funzt muss Vsync@Treiber+Game aus sein)
... inGame-Settings erstmal nur so, das hoffentlich kein Bottleneck für die kleine nonXT_

Das Game an sich ist echt komisch_, ... nur einfach mehr Watt reinstecken bringt keine adäquaten mehr Fps
mit dem 65%Setting reichts schon, um das Fps-Limit knapp zu erreichen _
Gemessen an Kingdom frisst die Engine zuviel Watt für Vegetation, ... nach meinem Geschmack.
_(Kingdom ohne Scaler ist bereits deutlich sparsamer)_

edit: _evtl. ist auch DOF@low mit AO@high sinnvoller als DOF+AO@medium (siehe Anhang 3)
(kostet erstmal net mehr Watt)_

edit2:_ auch HuntShowdown ist in 4k-2x SMAA ganz ohne Scaler sparsamer_


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2022)

*








						Release FidelityFX FSR2 v2.1.2 · GPUOpen-Effects/FidelityFX-FSR2
					

Updates for v2.1.2 FidelityFX FSR2 v2.1.2 is a small bugfix release that increases image quality under some tested conditions following further integrations into games. FidelityFX FSR2 v2.1.2 impro...




					github.com
				



*


----------



## Sonny330i (20. Oktober 2022)

Oh je. Da ist doch mein Finger schneller als mein Gehirn gewesen. Hab mir die Asrock 6900XT bestellt für 699€ 
Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen. 
Ich denke auch das wir erstmal länger keine richtig guten Karten im dreistelligen Bereich sehen werden und auch AMD an der Preisschraube drehen wird. Die 6900XT wird in WQHD auch erstmal länger halten denke/hoffe ich.

Die XFX 6800er bekommt dann der Bubi. Der steigt auf WQHD um. Der ist aber auch ehrlich schuld am Impuskauf des Papas. Ganz klar. Ich kann da echt nichts dafür  War eigentlich auf der Suche nach einer RX 6700XT für ihn. Wollte aber keine 500€ für die Leistung ausgeben. 

Hab dann lieber 699€ für die 6900XT gezahlt. Bekommt man mehr für mehr Geld.
Typisches Zockerdenken und schönreden klappt so für mich besser


----------



## RX480 (20. Oktober 2022)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das wir erstmal länger keine richtig guten Karten im dreistelligen Bereich sehen werden und auch AMD an der Preisschraube drehen wird. Die 6900XT wird in WQHD auch erstmal länger halten denke/hoffe ich.


Jo, die 7800nonXT wird wohl so ziemlich als Letztes kommen._(mit weniger Vram)
(bei ähnlicher Rasterleistung und evtl. sogar ein mue teurer)_


Sonny330i schrieb:


> Die XFX 6800er bekommt dann der Bubi. Der steigt auf WQHD um. Der ist aber auch ehrlich schuld am Impuskauf des Papas. Ganz klar. Ich kann da echt nichts dafür  War eigentlich auf der Suche nach einer RX 6700XT für ihn. Wollte aber keine 500€ für die Leistung ausgeben.


Finde auch, das ne 6800@UVen mehr Sinn macht als ne 6700xt@OCen. (bei gleich viel Watt)
Einige 6700xt sind ganz schön hitzig=laut.
Wenn man die Wahl so hat, auf jeden Fall ein guter Deal.


----------



## Einbecker41 (20. Oktober 2022)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Oh je. Da ist doch mein Finger schneller als mein Gehirn gewesen. Hab mir die Asrock 6900XT bestellt für 699€
> Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen.
> Ich denke auch das wir erstmal länger keine richtig guten Karten im dreistelligen Bereich sehen werden und auch AMD an der Preisschraube drehen wird. Die 6900XT wird in WQHD auch erstmal länger halten denke/hoffe ich.
> 
> ...


Mich würde interressieren was dein Chip dann  so packt im uv und Oc. Bin auch am überlegen meine gute Nitro+ 6800xt gegen die Toxic aircooled 6900xt zu tauschen, da ich in 4K spiele sind ca 10% mehr an fps auch nicht zu verachten, obwohl die Leistung meiner nitro eigentlich in Ordnung ist.Ich gehe auch davon aus das eine rx 7000 in dieser Leistungsklasse teurer wird. Ausserdem kann ich dann wieder mein basteltrieb befriedigen.jo der Preis ist zurzeit heiss


----------



## RX480 (20. Oktober 2022)

Asus 6900-LC@819€ ... immer noch verfügbar (der große Bruder von Gurdis 6800xt-Granate)
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/as...+xt+oc+grafikkarte+700446?nbbct=4001_geizhals
= gute XTX*H *
(geht evtl. besser GPU-OCen und gerade beim Vram-OCen schön kühl)


----------



## Rolk (21. Oktober 2022)

Ich finde ja die Asus TUF RX6800XT für 649 € äußerst interessant. Wird täglich kontrolliert ob noch lieferbar, aber eigentlich habe ich jetzt genug RDNA2 Grafikkarten im Haus.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Oktober 2022)

Ich struggle auch rum. Meine 6800 XT ist jetzt im HTPC und die alte GTX 1070 schwitzt als Übergangslösung ganz schön...


----------



## Einbecker41 (21. Oktober 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Asus 6900-LC@819€ ... immer noch verfügbar (der große Bruder von Gurdis 6800xt-Granate)
> https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/as...+xt+oc+grafikkarte+700446?nbbct=4001_geizhals
> = gute XTX*H *
> (geht evtl. besser GPU-OCen und gerade beim Vram-OCen schön kühl)


Die Asus kommt für mich nicht infrage wegen des Radiators der da dran hängt, da meine Cpu schon im Customloop hängt. Entweder dann eine mit Fullcover oder Luftgekühlt, habe aber  kein bock schon wieder die ganzen Schläuche abzumachen, daher die Aircooled.


----------



## RX480 (21. Oktober 2022)

Die Zero war schonmal 50€ billiger.
Da muss man sich heutzutage wirklich schnell entscheiden.
(nur noch Restbestände?)


----------



## bath92 (21. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich finde ja die Asus TUF RX6800XT für 649 € äußerst interessant. Wird täglich kontrolliert ob noch lieferbar, aber eigentlich habe ich jetzt genug RDNA2 Grafikkarten im Haus.



Habe ich hier seit 08/2021 im Einsatz. Allerdings auf Custom-Wakü umgebaut, wobei der Luftkühler nicht der schlechteste hinsichtlich Lautstärke und Temperatur war. 

649€ ist der Preis, wo die Custom-Modelle der 6800XT eigentlich von Anfang an hingehört hätten. 

Mir kamen damals aber die 984€ schon als Schapper vor.


----------



## Rolk (21. Oktober 2022)

bath92 schrieb:


> Habe ich hier seit 08/2021 im Einsatz. Allerdings auf Custom-Wakü umgebaut, wobei der Luftkühler nicht der schlechteste hinsichtlich Lautstärke und Temperatur war.
> 
> 649€ ist der Preis, wo die Custom-Modelle der 6800XT eigentlich von Anfang an hingehört hätten.
> 
> Mir kamen damals aber die 984€ schon als Schapper vor.


Ich war schon froh am Launch-Tag eine 6800XT Referenz für 850 € bei Scalpernate erwischt zu haben. Ich kann mich aber auch noch gut erinnern das 800 € UVP für Custom 6800 und 850 € UVP für Custom 6800XT normal waren. Also vor den UVP-Preisanpassungen ans mining.


----------



## bath92 (21. Oktober 2022)

Ja, gleich zu Release konnte man in dem Bereich noch fündig werden.

Hatte davor die Sapphire Nitro+ RX 6800 (12/2020) für 830€ ergattern können. Verkauf war etwas später bei Umstieg auf die 6800XT zumindest kein Minusgeschäft.


----------



## Edelhamster (21. Oktober 2022)

Reintroducing Radeon EnhancedSync!!!

Der Adrenalin 22.10.2 ist gelandet.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Oktober 2022)

Ich könnt schwören, dass die Radeon Software den schon vor ein paar Tagen bei mir installiert hat.

Sollte mir evtl mal die Release notes durch lesen


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Oktober 2022)

Keine Optimierung für Requiem. Schade.


----------



## bath92 (21. Oktober 2022)

Darauf warte ich auch... 

Ok, dann doch erst Uncharted.


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2022)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Keine Optimierung für Requiem. Schade.


22.10.2 einfach nur über 22.9.1 drübergebügelt = keine Änderung in der Plage
_(aber scheint ähnlich stabil zu sein, ... das selbe MPT+WM-Setting genutzt)_

Das Highlight dürfte sein, das HardwareAcceralation in Chrome wieder besser funzt.
_(auch bei mir mit seeehr niedrigem ULV)_


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2022)

Mal was ganz Anderes, ... was ist *Intelligente Übermittlung* bei High On Life?
(falls Direct Storage + Sampler Feedback gemeint ist, wärs *great*)


----------



## blautemple (22. Oktober 2022)

Das ist einfach nur Smart Delivery. Das heißt auf XBox One bzw. Series X/S wird automatisch die passende Version installiert


----------



## DARPA (22. Oktober 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Reintroducing Radeon EnhancedSync!!!


War doch nie weg?


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2022)

machte bei Manchen probleme

Ich würds eeh net nutzen, ... bleibe mit Chill57fps genau unter 60Hz Triplebuffer.
(dem InputLag zuliebe)


----------



## Tom84G (23. Oktober 2022)

Ja 6900xt red devil 729€. 6700xt 429€ . Das wird scho verführerisch. Nicht leimen lassen.


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2022)

Die 6900xt Devil war doch am Anfang immer für Spulenfiepen berüchtigt, hatte deswegen rel. wenig Anklang
bei den Usern.
Hat sich Das inzwischen gebessert?

Falls mal Jemand ne 69*5*0@839€ (im MS) ausprobiert!?
_(der an sich fette Kühler ist ja verlockend)










						Laden…
					





					www.mindfactory.de
				



In den Bewertungen scheint Spulenfiepen kein Problem mehr zu sein!?_


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Oktober 2022)

Powercolor würde ich nur dann wieder kaufen, wenn ich deren Kühler definitiv tauschen würde. Diese lauten Billo-Vollplastik-Bomber  kommen mir in keinen Rechner mehr. Mag sein, dass die mittlerweile besser sind, aber andere Hersteller haben bessere Kühler.


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Oktober 2022)

PowerColor kaufe ich vorrangig auch nicht mehr.
Ist zuletzt die 5500XT nes Kollegen nach exakt 26 Monaten ausgefallen.
Bei mit hat es schomal eine 7870 Myst gekostet und bei der VII von denen hatte ich damals HotSpot-Probs.
Wenn ja bei der VII auch eigtl.nur Powercolor gelabelt und PowerColor meines Wissens ja auch wie XFX einfach bei TUL fertigen lassen, aber war die schlechteste der VII'er^^


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Oktober 2022)

Sind beide TUL, aber XFX war auch nie sonderlich toll. Die haben allerdings in den letzten drei Generationen ganz schön Gas gegeben, offenbar nehmen die mittlerweile einfach mehr Geld in die Hand für ihre Auftragsfertigungen, während Powercolor den Eindruck erweckt, nur das allernötigste zu investieren.


----------



## Krabonq (24. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe jetzt gerade hier zugeschlagen:




__





						Elektronik & mehr online kaufen | ALTERNATE Online Shop
					

Online einkaufen beim Testsieger: Mehrfacher Versender des Jahres, Sieger im Webshop-Test! Tolle Neuheiten & Bestseller, ausgezeichneter Service!




					www.alternate.ch
				




Asus TUF 6800 XT für umgerechnet 590€. In Ö kostet die noch 645€ + Versand.
Lass es mir in die Firma schicken (wohne selber nicht in CH), aber werd sie wohl erst nächste Woche abholen können. Dafür dann gleich im Urlaub einbauen und schon testen können. hehe

Mein Grafikkartenpreislimit, nachdem die Inflation jetzt so abgegangen ist, hab ich von 500€ auf 600€ hochgesetzt und inkl. Versand geht sich das ungefähr aus.
Am 03.11. seh ich dann auch gleich, ob ich sie auspacken oder wieder zurückschicken werde, je nachdem wie die AMD Präsentation verläuft. 

EDIT:
Bin nur grad am Überlegen, ob mein 600W Be Quiet dafür etwas zu niedrig ausgelegt ist.
Naja, Quiet Bios und UV werd ich sowieso betreiben. Mal schaun.
Mit https://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator komm ich auf 501 Watt mit meiner aktuellen Konfiguration und einer 6800 XT.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Oktober 2022)

Hmmm. jetzt ne 6950 kaufen und bis zur Präsentation auf Halde lagern wär auch ne Möglichkeit... aber ich gehe fest davon aus, dass es lediglich eine Präsentation wird, Karten und Tests sehen wir sicherlich nicht vor Dezember.


----------



## Krabonq (24. Oktober 2022)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hmmm. jetzt ne 6950 kaufen und bis zur Präsentation auf Halde lagern wär auch ne Möglichkeit... aber ich gehe fest davon aus, dass es lediglich eine Präsentation wird, Karten und Tests sehen wir sicherlich nicht vor Dezember.



Die 6950 ist für mich ordentlich außerhalb meines vertretbaren Preisrahmens. 
1000+€ in Ö. Auch die 6900 beginnt erst ab 800€.
Und da bräucht ich dann wohl auch ein neues PSU.

Ich denke auch nicht, dass am 03.11. schon für <800€ was angekündigt wird, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Aber ich habe mir gedacht, dass man dann halt abschätzen können wird, wohin die Reise geht und die 6800 XT in Folge günstiger wird.
Eigentlich wollte ich auch bis Ende November und die Black Friday Abverkäufe abwarten um zu sehen, ob es die 6800 XT dann für <600€ gibt. Das war jetzt nur ein Sonderangebot, bei dem ich einfach zugeschlagen habe.


----------



## blautemple (24. Oktober 2022)

Ich kann mich auch täuschen, aber ich meine die Red Devil 6900XT die ich mal da hatte war größtenteils aus Alu. Ist aber auch schon 1 1/2 Jahre her.


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2022)

Hat Jemand ne Idee wie man in MarvelsAvenger das XeSS freischaltet?
(Gamepass-Version)

würde gerne noch ein paar W sparen oder zumindestens mal mit TAA vgl.


----------



## wr2champ (26. Oktober 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die 6900xt Devil war doch am Anfang immer für Spulenfiepen berüchtigt, hatte deswegen rel. wenig Anklang
> bei den Usern.
> Hat sich Das inzwischen gebessert?
> 
> ...


Ich habe heute eine geordert, und die sollte am Wochenende da sein. Ich kann dann mal schauen, wie es bei meinem Exemplar ist.

Mit PowerColor Red Devil hatte ich bei der 5700 XT damals keine Probleme was die Kühlung angeht; auch nach dem ich mir vorher Tests zur 6950 XT-Variante angesehen habe.
Ich wüsste daher nicht wieso das im Vergleich zu den anderen Modellen ein "Billo-Vollplastik-Bomber" ist  


@RX480 Sicher, dass das Spiel XeSS unterstützt? Ich finde dazu weder auf Intel's Homepage noch bei Google etwas.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich schrieb ja, mag sein, dass die mittlerweile besser sind. Die letzte Powercolor in diesem Haushalt war eine R9 270X, ist also schon... 6 Generationen? Auf jeden Fall eine Weile her.


----------



## RX480 (27. Oktober 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> @RX480 Sicher, dass das Spiel XeSS unterstützt? Ich finde dazu weder auf Intel's Homepage noch bei Google etwas.


Im Einstellungsmenü ist auf jeden Fall XeSS vorbereitet.
_(mit nur SSAO niedrig sinds jetzt ein paar W weniger, ... muss dann erstmal so für 24/7 reichen)_

edit: Da werde ich wohl doch mal nen Account bei Nexusmod erstellen müssen_ (ist ja pomadig von Intel)
dort gibts modifizierte dll´s_








						Intel XeSS Unlocker for all GPUs including AMD Radeon
					

Unlock Intel XeSS Super Sampling for Marvel's Spider-Man Remastered.




					www.nexusmods.com
				



_(es eilt aber net, solange DP4a qualitativ schlechter als XeSS-XMX ist)_

*edit2:* hab doch einfach mal die files von SoTR nach MA reinkopiert, voila!
MA 4k@XeSS-Performance


----------



## Einbecker41 (27. Oktober 2022)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja, mag sein, dass die mittlerweile besser sind. Die letzte Powercolor in diesem Haushalt war eine R9 270X, ist also schon... 6 Generationen? Auf jeden Fall eine Weile her.


Also ich hatte eine Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ und die war super  verarbeitet mit top Kühler der hat die 300Watt ordentlich leise weggekühlt, genauso wie die R9290X Devil 13 das war ein richtiges monster, innerhalb  der Tul coorparation gabs damals ein Hersteller das war Club 3d die hatten meistens etwas shwächere Kühler, daher waren die Karte lauter, aber auch etwas billiger als xfx und Powercolor. Ich habe diese Marke gut  in erinnerung. Getestet wurden die aktuellen 6900er ja auch gut.


----------



## Krabonq (27. Oktober 2022)

Gibt es momentan eigentlich ein Spielebundle für RDNA2 GPUs?
Ich hatte irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass Uncharted oder sowas ab 6700 dabei waren.

EDIT:
Ah, ist wohl schon vorbei.





						ASUS RAISE THE BUNDLE
					

Get up to 3 games when you buy select ASUS Radeon™ RX 6000 Series graphics cards.




					www.asus.com


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Oktober 2022)

Der 22.10.3 ist aufgeschlagen. Releasenotes:





__





						Laden…
					





					www.amd.com
				




Offenbar besteht keinerlei Interesse an einer Optimierung von Requiem.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. Oktober 2022)

Wie viel Watt ziehen eure Karten?
Da sich die  AMD Software nach fast jedem PC start resettet habe ich die Einstellungen über den Afterburner vorgenommen: 2200mhz, 90% Powerlimit, 1,1v, 2050mhz Memory.

Damit verbraucht die Karte meistens um die 230 Watt. Im Moment läuft meistens Unchartet und Just cause 4. Maximal sind's 260 Watt

Die lüfter der GPU drehen ab 270 Watt zu hoch. Ab 300 Watt ist die Karte auch auf Entfernung hörbar, daher kaufe ich wahrscheinlich nie wieder eine XFX.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2022)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Da sich die AMD Software nach fast jedem PC start resettet


Ist der Windows Schnellstart deaktiviert?
Der killt gern mal die Settings in der Radeonsoftware ^^
Der Schnellstart von Windows 10 - soft-management blog


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ist der Windows Schnellstart deaktiviert?
> Der killt gern mal die Settings in der Radeonsoftware ^^
> Der Schnellstart von Windows 10 - soft-management blog


Danke. Der Schnellstart ist jetzt deaktiviert.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2022)

Hoffe das hilft


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2022)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wie viel Watt ziehen eure Karten?
> .... und Just cause 4


Just Cause 4 Reloaded mit der APEX-Engine ist sparsam:


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. Oktober 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Just Cause 4 Reloaded mit der APEX-Engine ist sparsam:


Aufgrund des Framelimits von 57 fps.
Ich nutze kein Framelimit.


----------



## wr2champ (29. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe mal ein paar meiner Spiele auf Stromverbrauch geprüft. Die Regler im Grafikmenü sind wenn möglich auf Anschlag, sonst ein bisschen heruntergeschraubt und ohne Frameratlimit jeweils in 1440p. Übertaktung oder Undervolting habe ich aktuell nicht angewendet.

A Plague Tale Requiem 325 Watt 100+ FPS
Cyberpunk 2077 325 Watt 80+ fps (kein Raytracing, FSR Quality)
Division 2 325 Watt 110+ fps (DX11, weil DX12 bei dem Titel instabil läuft)

Die Karte verbraucht etwas mehr Strom als meine 3080, leistet aber ohne Raytracing auch mehr. Ich werde mal bei Zeiten mit OC herumprobieren wie gut mein Chip ist. 
Coilwhining habe ich bislang nur wirklich minimal festgestellt.  Das klingt dort aber nicht so hochfrequent wie bei einer RTX 3000er, sondern fast schon angenehm.


----------



## ShirKhan (29. Oktober 2022)

Alle Spiele brauchen 325 Watt und das ist der Max-Wert in HWiNFO? Dann hängst du in allen drei Games im Power Limit. Um zu erfahren, was die Karte mit Stockspannung ziehen würde, wenn sie dürfte, zieh mal den Leistungsslider im Wattman nach rechts. Oder ist das schon geschehen? Laut TPU hat die PC 6950 XT RD eine TDP von 335 W.


----------



## wr2champ (29. Oktober 2022)

Wattman war mir nicht bekannt, hatte bisher immer eine nVidia-Karte. Danke für den Hinweis.  
Dadurch ergebt sich ein anderes Bild:

A Plague Tale Requiem ~380 Watt 100+ FPS
Cyberpunk 2077 ~350 Watt 80+ fps (kein Raytracing, FSR Quality)
Division 2 ~300 Watt 110+ fps (DX11, weil DX12 bei dem Titel instabil läuft)

Interessant, dass die Karte in Division nun weniger Strom zieht.


----------



## ShirKhan (29. Oktober 2022)

Ebenso interessant, wieviel mehr die anderen beiden Games ziehen, offenbar ohne FPS zu gewinnen.  Schau dir am besten mal die Temps (Hotspot) an. Nicht dass da schon was throttelt, 380 W unter Luft ist nicht ohne.

Da hast du noch etwas Testerei vor dir, um die Karte kennenzulernen. CP2077 und TD2 haben ja interne Benchmarks, die man gut für Vergleiche heranziehen kann. APTR nicht, nehme ich an?


----------



## wr2champ (29. Oktober 2022)

APTR hat, soweit ich gesehen habe, keinen eigenen Benchmark. Ich muss mal mit der Leistungsgrenze und den OC oder UV herumprobieren.
Der Hotspot geht bei APTR laut HWInfo auf 92 Grad, wenn ich die Leistungsgrenze nicht erhöhe (also +0%) sind es 82 Grad. Mein Radiator der AiO ist im Deckel und alle Lüfter sind auf "balanced", und mit den QL-Lüftern habe ich auch nicht die besten Lüfter verbaut.
Für mich heißt es also ausloten wie viel ich noch rausholen kann, ohne deutlich höhere Temperaturen zu haben.


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (29. Oktober 2022)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wie viel Watt ziehen eure Karten?
> Da sich die  AMD Software nach fast jedem PC start resettet habe ich die Einstellungen über den Afterburner vorgenommen: 2200mhz, 90% Powerlimit, 1,1v, 2050mhz Memory.
> 
> Damit verbraucht die Karte meistens um die 230 Watt. Im Moment läuft meistens Unchartet und Just cause 4. Maximal sind's 260 Watt
> ...



Habe die gleiche Karte, ähnliche Settings.
Normal stimm ich dir zu, aber XFX deswegen zu meiden ist bisschen albern.
Über die Jahre hinweg haben sich Sapphire, XFX und Powercoler, meiner Meinung nach, herauskristallisiert.
Je nach Generation, war mal der eine oder andere vorne mit dem besseren Gesamtpaket.

Du kannst deine Lüfter noch per MPT deinen Vorlieben anpassen 
Meine Karte schnurrt leise erst jenseits 80° Hotspot, davor unhörbar.
Zerofan habe ich zztl. deaktiviert.


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Gibt es momentan eigentlich ein Spielebundle für RDNA2 GPUs?
> Ich hatte irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass Uncharted oder sowas ab 6700 dabei waren.


Da musste schon noch nen Ryzen mit dazu nehmen. Da ist noch U dabei.
_eigentlich ne nette Kombi für 4k = 858€ abzgl. Game sinds nur noch 825€ echte Hardwarekosten_


----------



## bath92 (30. Oktober 2022)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Offenbar besteht keinerlei Interesse an einer Optimierung von Requiem.



Ich spiel es jetzt trotzdem, da ich mit Uncharted nach 20 Std. durch bin.

Dank dieser DLSS-Mod läuft es in meiner Auflösung (3440x1440p) in Ultra-Settings (Blur, Vignette, usw. via Config deaktiviert) mit geschmeidigen 60 FPS (gelockt via RTTS). 

Edit: DLSS auf Qualität


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2022)

Du setzt mit Mod FSR 2 statt DLSS ein.

Im Prinzip ein Zeichen das NV+Studio seinen DLSS-Input-Pfad auch hätte öffnen können für ALLE.
_(stattdessen muss extra die ID gefakt werden)_


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Oktober 2022)

Wir spielen es auch am HTPC, in RSR 1800p auf 2160p bei 75% Bildschärfung. Die Karte ist bei maximal ~85% Auslastung und trotzdem haben wir hier und da Ruckler, da der i5 10400f hier und da ins CPU Limit rutscht. Bin am überlegen, ob ich der Plattform einen gebrauchten i7 10700k oder i9 10900k gönne.


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2022)

der 10850 war doch ein guter Kompromiss

Das muss ja ne ganz spezielle Stelle sein, damit der 10400 von den Threads her net reicht.

Unchartered


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Oktober 2022)

> Wer sich bei diesem Grafikkracher dachte, dass die GPU-Last allgegenwärtig ist, der wird hiermit eines besseres belehrt! An flüssige 60 Fps ist erst mit einem Core i5-11600K oder Ryzen 5 7600X zu denken.





> Für flüssigen Spielspaß geht unsere Empfehlung in diese Richtung: Mindestens einen Core i7-10700K, besser i7-11700K und bei AMD alles, was schneller als ein Ryzen 5 5600X ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2022)

Oooooh, da war ich im falschen Film, dachte Du meinst U.

Schatten 1-2 Stufen runter sollte die CPU entlasten, ... auch in der Plage.

btw.
_Schön isses natürlich in CP2077 gelöst, weil man da auch mit niedrigen Schatten die speziell wichtigen
"kaskadierenden Schatten" aktiviert lassen kann._


----------



## TeSla67 (30. Oktober 2022)

Hallöchen in die Runde.
Ich wollte mir eine RX 6800 von Asus zulegen. Aktuell hab ich eine RX 6600XT die ich meinem Sohn vermachen würde. Ist die Asus eine Empfehlung? oder gibt's Probleme damit ?


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2022)

Die Strixx von @DaHell63  kann man sehr gut UVen und dabei sogar ein mue OCen.
Er braucht i.d.R. weniger Watt, um auf Stock-Performance zu kommen. (x)





__





						3DMark-Rangliste 2020: Geforce- und Radeon-Grafikkarten im Benchmark - und wie schnell ist Ihre?
					

Wie sieht es denn mit Punkte pro Watt aus? Das wäre auch noch ein toller Wert der sinnvoll ist, bei TimeSpy Standard fände ich noch wichtig




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




(x) mit UVen sollte es egal sein, ob man ne Strixx oder TUF nimmt
(ist eeh Chiplotterie)









						Radeon RX 6000: 3DMark Time Spy Effizienzliste
					

In TSE scheint er gut zu performen, in TS garnicht gut.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				



(seine exakten Einstellungen bei 150Wtgp)


----------



## TeSla67 (30. Oktober 2022)

Dankeschön für die Info 😊
Die RX 480 hab ich übrigens auch noch😁


----------



## RX480 (31. Oktober 2022)

Hat die 6800 TUF tatsächlich 3x 100mm Lüfter, ... wie die Strix?
Das dürfte dann 24/7 angenehm leise laufen.









						ASUS TUF Gaming Radeon RX 6800 OC ab € 617,38 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für ASUS TUF Gaming Radeon RX 6800 OC ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Anschlüsse: 1x HDMI 2.1, 3x DisplayPort 1.4a • Grafik: AMD Radeon RX 6800 - 16GB GDDR6 - Desktop • Chip: … ✔ PCIe ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Oktober 2022)

Moin zusammen, ich hab auch schon versucht im alten Navi Thread nachzufragen, aber ich schätze da liest niemand mehr und hier passt es auch: Es gibt doch hier sicherlich welche die auch das MPT + Red Bios Editor nutzen? Ich hab es jetz gut 2 Jahre nicht mehr benutzt, weil Gaming aus Zeitgründen nicht mehr drin war. Jetzt lese ich, dass das MPT wohl ohne Bios Editor stark eingeschränkt ist. Was genau wurde eingeschränkt? Ich hab das MPT immer nur für die Lüftersteuerung benutzt, weil das die einzige Möglichkeit war, die Lüfter einzustellen, ohne Zero-Fan zu deaktivieren. Ist das weiterhin möglich auch ohne irgendwas ins Bios zu flashen? Oder hab ich Pech gehabt?


----------



## TeSla67 (31. Oktober 2022)

@ RX480 die Asus TUF hab ich mir jetzt gekauft, bin gespannt 😊


----------



## RX480 (31. Oktober 2022)

@davidwigald11
Kannst ja mal MCT ausprobieren: ... zwecks Lüfter








						Das MoreClockTool (MCT) zum kostenlosen Download: Praktischer OC-Aufsatz zum MorePowerTool statt Wattman | igor´sLAB
					

Mit dem MoreClockTool (MCT) wollen wir das MorePowerTool (MPT) und den Red BIOS Editor (RBE) nun logisch nach oben hin abrunden und den Wattman aus AMDs Treiber-Paketen für das einfach Overclocking…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Im Thread gibts leider net genug Posts mit RX 5000, um zu wissen, ob hellm nachgebessert hat.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Oktober 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal MCT ausprobieren: ... zwecks Lüfter


Heißt also MPT nur für Lüfter kann ich auch vergessen?

Ich brauch wirklich nur ne Lüftersteuerung. An den Taktraten hab ich schon im Treiber gedreht und das funktioniert ohne Probleme. In der Beschreibung vom MCT steht ja was von overclocking und Wattman ersetzen. Das brauch ich ja gar nicht.


----------



## ShirKhan (31. Oktober 2022)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich brauch wirklich nur ne Lüftersteuerung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (31. Oktober 2022)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich brauch wirklich nur ne Lüftersteuerung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (31. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir hat das Laden von Wattman-Profilen zuletzt zuverlässig funktioniert, entsprechend ist vllt auch dieser eine Anlaufstelle zur Lüftersteuerung.
Über die erweiterten Settings kannst du da mittlerweile Zero-RPM steuern.
Sonst halt MPT.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Oktober 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Über die erweiterten Settings kannst du da mittlerweile Zero-RPM steuern.


Echt wie denn?

Aber ich schätze mein "Problem" hat sich sowieso geklärt. Glaub das kam gar nicht richtig rüber, ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob die Lüftersteuerung übers MPT nach wie vor funktioniert, weil bei igor stand, dass die SPPT eingeschränkt wurde irgendwann Ende 2020 und ich es seitdem nicht mehr benutzt habe. 

Aber ich hab jetz gerade sogar mein 2 Jahre altes MPT Profil einfach geladen und es hat geklappt.


----------



## Edelhamster (31. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



What are you missing? Please tell me if you´ve a point!


----------



## chill_eule (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich vermute, dass bei ihm die Treiberoberfläche anders aussieht, weil ältere GPU Generation und dort eben nicht zero-fan + Lüfterkurve gleichzeitig aktiviert werden kann.
Genau so wie bei meiner (noch älteren GPU Generation):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der zero-fan Schalter verschwindet, sobald man die "Erweiterte Steuerung" aktiviert.

Ich finde es aber eigentlich auch kein Beinbruch, man kann ja die Lüfter einfach auf die kleinste Drehzahl einstellen und _normalerweise_ sollten diese dann unhörbar laufen, oder nicht?
Zumindest tun sie das bei meiner RX580 Nitro+
(sry for "OT" )


----------



## Edelhamster (31. Oktober 2022)

Ach sry, hatte vorhin mobil seine Sig nicht gesehen und war iwie von RDNA 2 ausgegangen. 
Mea Culpa.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2022)

Zerofan ist doch eh Bauernfängerei.


----------



## Mahoy (2. November 2022)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Zerofan ist doch eh Bauernfängerei.


Kommt darauf an, wie weit sich die GraKa-Lüfter tatsächlich runterregeln lassen und wie leise man den Rechner im "Office-Betrieb" haben möchte.

In typischen Gaming-Rechnern ist die Funktion tatsächlich entbehrlich. Da haben die verbauten Grafikkarten meistens eine Kühllösung mit ausreichend Spielraum, die Gehäuse sind solide und/oder es laufen genug andere Lüfter, in denen das Geräusch ohnehin untergeht.


----------



## Einbecker41 (2. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie weit sich die GraKa-Lüfter tatsächlich runterregeln lassen und wie leise man den Rechner im "Office-Betrieb" haben möchte.
> 
> In typischen Gaming-Rechnern ist die Funktion tatsächlich entbehrlich. Da haben die verbauten Grafikkarten meistens eine Kühllösung mit ausreichend Spielraum, die Gehäuse sind solide und/oder es laufen genug andere Lüfter, in denen das Geräusch ohnehin untergeht.


ich nutze den zerofan ausgiebig. Da erstens die Grafikkarte ja auch oft im Desktop läuft surfen usw, wenn man alte Games spielt wie cities Skyline drehen die Lüfter auch nicht. Hat den Vorteil das die Grafikkarte auch den Staub der durch Ritze  ins Case eindringt weniger ansaugt, der sich dann an den Lamellen der Lüfter und  Kühler setzt. Da ich  mein Case regelmässig saubermache sehe ich das, trotz Staubgitter. Zerofan hat also eindeutige vorteile auch Lebensdauer der Lüfter, falls man  seine Grafikarte doch mal über mehrere Jahre nutzt.


----------



## Bariphone (3. November 2022)

Kann mir mal eine sagen, vllt. bin ich ja auch zu blöd. Ich komm mit dem Offset nicht klar, wenn ich das Offset rausnehme um meiner Meinung nach die Spannung beim UV sauber runterzusetzen dann schmiert die Karte jedes mal instant ab. Kann es sein dass ich hier iwas nicht kapier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShirKhan (3. November 2022)

Was willst du denn da unten bei ULV? Lass das default und reduziere die Max-Spannung(en) oben links bei Voltage, wenn der Treiber-Voltage-Slider wegen zu starkem GPU-OC allein nicht mehr wirkt.

Oder beschreib noch mal, worum es dir geht. Mit Screenshots der kompletten Settings am besten.


----------



## Bariphone (3. November 2022)

ich übertakte nicht, nur dieses Offset ärgert beim undervolting. Deswegen die Frage.
Setze ich den Offset dort auf null, dass die Spannung eben nicht um diese 25mV zusätzlich abgesenkt wird stürzt die Kacke instant ab. Und im Wattman komme ich nicht unter 1030mV . Das finde ich schon schwach. Vielleicht ist es auch nur meine Chipgüte. Aber das UV kommt mir dann eher mau vor.

Das fahre ich im Wattman imho. Bis auf Lüfter, Spannung und min. Clock ist alles default .  Oder hab ich nen Denkfehler. So hab ich mich noch nie angestellt, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Weder bei den Vegas, der VII noch bei Polaris oder Hawaii




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShirKhan (3. November 2022)

Ohne OC sollte 1030 mV Wattman-Curve die anliegende Spannung kräftig senken, mit entsprechend positiven Folgen für Temps und Verbrauch (und ggf. negativen für den anliegenden Takt). Das sind ja wohl 120 mV unter default.

Warum glaubst du, in ULV etwas ändern zu müssen? Was geschieht, wenn du das auf default lässt? Inwiefern "ärgert" welches Offset bei Undervolting? Das Treiber-UV wird auch als Offset bezeichnet. Etwas präziser bitte. 

Mit welchem Programm testest du das Setting und was sind die Ergebnisse? Ein Vergleich stock - UV vielleicht? Mit HWiNFO-Dokumentation?

Und lass die Min-Frequenz im Wattman mal auf default. Bei starkem UV kann ein hoher Min-Takt hinderlich sein.


----------



## Bariphone (3. November 2022)

_*Warum glaubst du, in ULV etwas ändern zu müssen? Was geschieht, wenn du das auf default lässt? Inwiefern "ärgert" welches Offset bei Undervolting? Das Treiber-UV wird auch als Offset bezeichnet. Etwas präziser bitte. *_

Ich glaube einfach, dass das offset ja 25mV unter der default min Spannung also auf 856mV runterregelt oder obenrum bei genug Power und Temperatur Headroom auch nach oben, was aber seltenst der Fall ist.

Dadurch, und das ist mein Eindruck ist bei den Taktsprüngen einfach zu wenig Saft da, und bäm Crash. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu sehr versucht unter die 1000mV zu kommen, das es doch einige gibt, die es geschafft haben.

_*Mit welchem Programm testest du das Setting und was sind die Ergebnisse? Ein Vergleich stock - UV vielleicht? Mit HWiNFO-Dokumentation?*_

Testen mache ich immer so, 3 Loops Superposition 8K, Firestrike Ultra, Time Spy extreme. Und natürlich Gaming. ROTTR, SOTR haben sich immer als Dankbar erwiese Stabilitäten auszuloten. Cyberpunk eignet sich auch . und ACC verrichtet ebenfalls gute Dienste. Mit dem aktuellen Setting funzt es ganz gut. Der Takt wird mit 2350 +/ - auch so erreicht wie es Stock mit 1150mV der Fall war. 

Verglichen habe ich es mal, kann ich ja noch einmal tun, denn die Ergebnisse hab ich nimmer.

Also nicht falsch verstehen. Ich wollte nur erfragen ob Ihr wisst, ob man die Spannung/ Takt etwas stabiler bekommt wenn das offset auf 0 steht, und nicht zu viel und zu weit runter geregelt wird. 

*Und lass die Min-Frequenz im Wattman mal auf default. Bei starkem UV kann ein hoher Min-Takt hinderlich sein.*

Bezüglich min Takt kann ich das mal versuchen. Wobei ich auch schon gelesen hab, dass  das hoch und weit runtergetakte  beim UV hinderlich sein soll. 

Gebe zu ich muss mich wohl noch mehr auf die Architektur einlassen. Vega war da etwas unkomplexer, sei es Vega10 oder Vega20. Weil tweaken tu ich ja nun schon seit ewigen Jahren. 

Danke für Deine Mühe

ich werde mal bissle machen und tun und versuchen deine Vorschläge anzuwenden.


----------



## Krabonq (4. November 2022)

*Gelöst:*





						[GELÖST] Seit Einbau 6800 XT: Schwarzer Bildschirm am UW Monitor, kein Problem am alten 16:9
					

[GELÖST: Siehe Post #3]  (Zur Info: Der ganze Text ist eine Odysee, die sich über mehrere Tage erstreckt)  Ich habe letzte Woche meine neue Asus TUF 6800 XT eingebaut und habe scheinbar unüberwindbare Probleme mit meinem Monitor (siehe Signatur), der bereits seit 1,5 Jahren recht problemlos im...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Ich habe heute meine Asus TUF 6800 XT eingebaut und habe scheinbar unüberwindbare Probleme mit meinem Monitor (siehe Signatur), der bereits seit 1,5 Jahren recht problemlos im Einsatz ist. Über DP bekomme ich überhaupt kein Bild, über HDMI kann ich lediglich per "Bild im Bild" die linke Seite darstellen lassen.
Nicht mal das Bios wird hier angezeigt.

Mein Fernseher läuft über HDMI einzeln fehlerfrei, schalte ich den LG Monitor per DP hinzu, haben beide alle ca. 10 Sekunden Aussetzer und es kommt ein schwarzes Bild.
Ich habe dann meinen alten Acer 1440p 144Hz Monitor angeschlossen über DP und das läuft komplett fehlerfrei. Auch das direkte Umstecken, während ich im Bios war. HDMI habe ich hier noch nicht probiert, dürfte aber sicherlich auch keine Probleme produzieren.

An der Stabilität kann es nicht liegen, denn Furmark kann ich problemlos laufen lassen, siehe Screenshot. Auch nach 10 Minuten steigt die Temp. nicht über 80°C. Den max. Stromverbrauch hab ich zur Sicherheit auf -15% eingestellt. Sonstige Einstellungen sind auf Standard.

Hat jemand eine Idee, an was das liegen könnte? Wieso das Zusammenspiel nicht funktioniert? Ich bin vollkommen ratlos.

EDIT:
Ok, ich komme der Sache etwas näher? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher.
Wenn ich den Acer 1440p Monitor am DP habe und den LG UW am HDMI, dann habe ich kein Flackern. Aber über HDMI bekomm ich für die Auflösung von 3840x1600 nur 75 Hz (schwarzer Bildschirm) oder 30 Hz (kein Problem) zur Auswahl. Keine 60 Hz. Sehr komisch.
VBIOS der Grafikkarte habe ich mittlerweile auch schon erfolgreich geflast, als nächstes schau ich, ob der Monitor eine neue FW hat.

2. EDIT:
Kann es daran liegen, dass mein DP Kabel, welches mit der 5700 XT und dem gleichen Monitor bisher gut funktioniert hat, nur DP 1.2 ist? Aber dann dürfte es ja eigentlich auch nicht an meinem alten Monitor (DP 1.2) problemlos funktionieren. Ich habe auch schon versucht den DP Modus beim LG UW umzuwechseln auf 1.2 und 1.1, aber hat nichts gebracht.
Es scheint auch keine Möglichkeit zu geben, der Grafikkarte zu sagen, dass sie nur DP 1.2 ausgeben soll. Naja, werd ich wohl ein neues Kabel kaufen müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (8. November 2022)

AMD Radeon 6000 Raise the Game 2022

Callisto Protocol & Dead Island 2 im AMD-Rewards Programm.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. November 2022)

Sowas dann bitte mit der XTX im Dezember ^^


----------



## Edelhamster (9. November 2022)

Cyberpunk 2077 internal Benchmark im DXR Ultra-Setting @ UHD FSR 2.1 Ultra-Performance und vSynced




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QoSAPXiFd2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShirKhan (9. November 2022)

Danke für die Info! Das ist höchst willkommen; kaum ein anderes Game hatte FSR 2.1 so nötig wie CP2077. Schnelltest: +12% FPS in der schwächsten Stufe "Qualität". Top!

Ich nehme an, die Kombi "FSR Ultra Performance - Raytracing Ultra" mit einer Radeon 6000 war nur zu Demonstrationszwecken? Denn gut aussehen tut das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. November 2022)

Nee, hatte FSR 2 vorab immer schon reingepatcht, aber jetzt direkt inkludiert ist natürlich viel schöner.
Probier gerad nur bißchen aus was geht, zock es an meinem FreeSync wohl am liebsten nativ ohne DXR oder halt in einer der höheren FSR-Stufen.

Hab hier auch nochmal das Mid-DXR-Setting in UHD @ FSR 2.1 Ultra-Performance vSynced, das läuft was runder.
vSync sollte es ein wenig besser ermöglichen die Bildqualität zu bewerten. Weiß nicht, ob mir das unbedingt geglückt ist, da die FPS unlocked ja schon noch was höher liegen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sVDNvopqpUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShirKhan (9. November 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> reingepatcht


Hat mir das Game abstürzen lassen.; bin deshalb dankbar für das Original.



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ultra-Performance


Das ist, was m. E. nicht gut aussieht. Mag Geschmackssache sein, aber ich würde das Upscaling auf die schwächste Stufe stellen, RT mit der 6900 XT immer ausgeschaltet lassen und die anderen Grafiksettings so weit maximieren wie die FPS-Mindestansprüche es zulasssen. Das sieht für mein Empfinden am schönsten aus.

DXR ist für die RX 6000 einfach nicht zu stemmen. Will man es unbedingt sehen, machen die nötigen optischen Kompromisse an anderer Stelle das Bild insgesamt schlechter als ohne. Nvidia kaufen oder auf RDNA3 warten. Oder Nvidia kaufen.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. November 2022)

Bin selbst überhaupt kein Fan von Upscaling und kann noch immer nicht nachvollziehen, wie das auf dem PC in der Form Einzug halten konnte, aber man muss sich wohl oder übel damit auseinandersetzen..

Der FSR2 Patch für CP2077 war definitiv empfindlich, lief bei mir aber.
Nach jedem Spielupdate halt die selbe Prozedur von vorn, sofern automatisches Spiel-Update via GoG nicht deaktiviert und ansonsten musste ich nur darauf achten FSR2 aka DLSS vor der Spielbeendigung in den Settings immer wieder zu deaktivieren, weil mit wollte es danach sonst nicht mehr starten.


----------



## ShirKhan (9. November 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Bin selbst überhaupt kein Fan von Upscaling


What? Und dann setzt du es in der stärksten Stufe ein? 

Ich empfinde FSR seit Version 2 als phantastisches Feature! Erlaubt es mir, mindestens RDNA3 auszulassen. Bin schon sehr gespannt, ob AMD es zulassen wird, FSR 3 mit Nicht-RDNA3-Karten zu nutzen. Das wäre ein schöner Kontrast zur Nvidia-Abzocke "DLSS 3 nur mit Ada Lovelace".


----------



## Edelhamster (9. November 2022)

Für die Wissenschaft 

Edit: Ich will nichts beschreien, bin aber echt gespannt wie meine Arc 770 in genau diesem Szenario performt, sobald NBB denn dann mal gedenkt zu liefern..


----------



## ShirKhan (9. November 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Für die Wissenschaft


Ah. Na, dann kann's dir ja auch egal sein, wenn's kacke aussieht.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9FX4Z_JVx58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wird es einen neuen Thread für RDNA3 geben? Freiwillige vor!


----------



## Edelhamster (9. November 2022)

Haben  eigentlich schon einen Oben.


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/amd-radeon-rdna3-mcm-multichipletmodule-laberthread.624844/page-5
		


Denke da wird zum nahenden Release jetzt mehr Leben einkehren.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. November 2022)

Hö? Merci, mir hats wohl in die Augen gesch...


----------



## Roocher (19. November 2022)

Moin, ich habe aktuell den  max. Takt meiner neuen Asus TUF 6800XT OC von 2445 Mhz auf 2350 Mhz reduziert und in der Adrenalin-Software auf 1000mV gesetzt. 

Ich hatte vorhin im Hauptmenü Grafikfehler während einer kleineren Spielepause (500Mhz GPU-Takt) . Während des Spiels keinerlei Probleme und absolut flüssig auf 60fps. Ist möglicherweise die Spannung im reduzierten Takt zu niedrig? Die restlichen Werte sollten okay sein, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2022)

Ja das kann sein das im Teillastbereich die Spannung zuweit abgesenkt wird. Das kannst du mit einem Mindesttakt im Treiber verhindern.


----------



## wuchzael (24. November 2022)

*Moin zusammen!*

Melde mich nach dem Ausflug ins grüne Lager (Vega 64 > 2060S > 3070 ti) nun wieder zurück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh was haben die ersten Tests schon wieder Spaß gemacht 

*Grüße!*


----------



## RX480 (7. Dezember 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Bin selbst überhaupt kein Fan von Upscaling und kann noch immer nicht nachvollziehen, wie das auf dem PC in der Form Einzug halten konnte, aber man muss sich wohl oder übel damit auseinandersetzen..


an nem 4k-Moni funzt FSR2.1@Performance sehr gut, weil man halt direkt pixelkonform von 1080p auf 4k upscaled ohne den Nachteil "dickerer" Geometrielinien



Gaymer schrieb:


> Die Abneigung gegen Upscaling kann ich nicht ganz verstehen. Da native mit TAA meist deutlich schlechter ist ...


1+
vor Allem braucht man mit FSR die Texturen net künstlich per Sharpen zurückholen

... sieht bei mir selbst mit ganz niedrigem Sharpenslider noch ganz gut aus
_(zuviel Sharpen würde evtl. in der Bewegung doch ein bisschen hier und da  an den Kanten krisseln, wo dann evtl. Edelhamster_
_net so richtig glücklich ist)_

Eigentlich fehlen jetzt nur noch bezahlbare 4k-120Hz-Monis und dann gehts hoffentlich mit FSR3 genauso gut@120Fps.
_(bei den Latenzen wirds hoffentlich besser als bei dem Pendant von NV)_

edit: Interessant wäre mal die Frage obs in FH5 schon ein FSR2.2 ist oder doch nur FSR 2.1*2* wie im AMDSample!?


----------



## Noel1987 (8. Dezember 2022)

Zeitweise hat nun eine rx6800 in meinem system Platz gefunden 
Wie funktioniert da Undervolting?
Kann ich nur die maximal Spannung festlegen ?
Ich würde einfach gerne weniger verbrauchen aber auch keine Leistung verlieren


----------



## RX480 (9. Dezember 2022)

Falls Du nur das Treiberpaneel benutzt, geht i.d.R. ein Offset von 75...73mV.
1025-->950...952mV
Dann den passenden stabilen Takt <2475MHz suchen. (>2500MHz wäre schon ein seeehr guter Chip)

Mit MPT gäbs zusätzlich noch Einsparpotential beim SOC + Vram und fclk :
SOC 1000MHz@975...950mV (Chipabhängig)
Vram 681/1250mV sollten bei 2066MHz+FastTiming dicke reichen
fclk 1450 und fckboost 1000 sind 24/7 mit fps-limit meist genug()
_(etwas weniger fclk hilft u.U. manchen Chips beim OCen um so ca. 5-10MHz stabiler zu bleiben und ist sparsamer)_

Vermutlich werden trotzdem die vollen Watt gezogen, aber man könnte mal beim PL auf -6...-8% runtergehen
ohne Leistungsverlust, weil das UVen gut kompensiert.


----------



## Noel1987 (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich muss ja nicht soviel MHz reinknallen 
2475 wäre ja schon sehr hohes oc 
Es geht einfach nur um Strom sparen 
Glaube Standart liege ich bei 2174mhz


----------



## RX480 (9. Dezember 2022)

Bei so nem niedrigen Takt geht bei DaHell sogar mehr Offset!  ... und 150W im MPT reichen dann für Ihn
(der Kollege hat aber auch nen Golden Chip!)









						Radeon RX 6000: 3DMark Time Spy Effizienzliste
					

Diese eher nicht, weil nicht für ein XTX-Bios vorgesehen. Orientiere dich stattdessen an @Devcoms Setting oder meinem 300-Watt-Setting und darunter. Weil seine und meine Karte aber mundgeblasene Einhörner sind, stell am besten erst mal Settings der Kollegen auf den Plätzen 3 bis 5 ff. nach, die...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Noel1987 (9. Dezember 2022)

Muss ich den min. Takt auch ändern ?

Mein quick and dirty UV liegt bei 160 Watt bei 15556 Grafik Punkten im timespy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (10. Dezember 2022)

Da es immer wieder unterschiedliche Angaben gibt, würde es mich mal interessieren welche  TGP deine stock RX 6800 anzeigt.
Lau CB sind es ja 205W....mit der Möglichkeit das PL um 15% zu erhöhen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (10. Dezember 2022)

Müsste gleich mal nachschauen aber es waren keine 205 
Wenn ich mich Recht erinnere waren es 203

@DaHell63 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist eine 6800 direkt von AMD
Das höchste was ich gestern geschafft habe war 15733 Punkte in time Spy 
Nur fast Timings schaffe ich nicht da kommt immer ein Error im zweiten Test


----------



## DaHell63 (10. Dezember 2022)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Das höchste was ich gestern geschafft habe war 15733 Punkte in time Spy


Mit 160W TGP?
Dann wärst Du eh gut dabei.


----------



## Noel1987 (10. Dezember 2022)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Mit 160W TGP?
> Dann wärst Du eh gut dabei.



Ja mit 160 Watt tgp 
Nur egal was ich beim RAM mache mit fast Timings ist direkt Error im Bench 

Zu meinem obrigen Post habe ich gfx aber noch etwas angehoben da dies etwas mehr an Punkten gebracht hat 

Für mich ist das aber so ausreichend als Undervolting Kiste


----------



## DaHell63 (10. Dezember 2022)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das aber so ausreichend als Undervolting Kiste


Das ist mit 160W mehr als ausreichend....weit mehr als Du mit einer 300W RX 6700 XT/6750 XT je erreichen könntest.
Navi 21 Lässt sich aber auch gemein nach unten drücken. Mit 80W TGP mache ich schnell mal eine RX 6700 in jedem Test  nass.


----------



## Noel1987 (10. Dezember 2022)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Das ist mit 160W mehr als ausreichend....weit mehr als Du mit einer 300W RX 6700 XT/6750 XT je erreichen könntest.


Wusste nicht das die echt so krass ziehen bei der Leistung

Wenn ich die Leistung jetzt Mal mit meiner 3080 Vergleiche zieht die 6800 bei ähnlicher Leistung Mal eben 50 Watt weniger (3080 bei 220 Watt )

Btw überlege ich die Karte noch in meinen 
Wasserkreislauf einzubinden 

Der Block kostet bei Aquatuning aktuell nur 89 Euro


----------



## rhalin (10. Dezember 2022)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Wusste nicht das die echt so krass ziehen bei der Leistung



Zumindest die 6700XT zieht im Standard auch "nur" 203 W
Es gibt aber Experten die meinen durch Powererhöhung das letzte FPS für den Benchmark rauspressen zu müssen.


----------



## Noel1987 (10. Dezember 2022)

rhalin schrieb:


> Zumindest die 6700XT zieht im Standard auch "nur" 203 W
> Es gibt aber Experten die meinen durch Powererhöhung das letzte FPS für den Benchmark rauspressen zu müssen.


Naja gut das geht natürlich mit jeder Karte 
Aber ich bin der Meinung dann kaufe ich mir lieber eine Karte mit Stock 300watt 

Undervolting ist mit jeder Karte sinnvoll


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Dezember 2022)

@DaHell63 
Hebst du den min Takt an oder lässt du ihn bei 500 ?


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Dezember 2022)

Beim 150W Setting ändere ich am min. Takt nichts. Wenn ich auf die 203W der FE geh, wird der Takt dementsprechend angepasst.
Momentan sieht es so aus.

150W (knapp über dem PCGH Ergebnis)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stock Verbrauch der FE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (11. Dezember 2022)

Danke dir


----------



## TeSla67 (12. Dezember 2022)

Moin, ich habe mal die Einstellungen von Noel1987 übernommen. Wollte mal gucken was bei meiner Karte so geht.
Ist eine Asus TUF 6800.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (12. Dezember 2022)

TeSla67 schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe mal die Einstellungen von Noel1987 übernommen. Wollte mal gucken was bei meiner Karte so geht.
> Ist eine Asus TUF 6800.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja Punkte sehen gut aus 
Aber dein Takt dropt an einigen Stellen schon gut runter


----------



## DaHell63 (12. Dezember 2022)

Der erste Teil ist die Demo...im GT1+GT2 schaut es doch gut aus.


----------



## Noel1987 (12. Dezember 2022)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Der erste Teil ist die Demo...im GT1+GT2 schaut es doch gut aus.


Ok falsch gesehen 
Ich lasse immer ohne Demo laufen


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2022)

Falls man nur die einfache Version vom 3dMark hat, kann man glaube während der Demo raustabben und dann das Fenster schliessen, dann müsste der TS gleich zum GT1 springen.

Das würde evtl. ein paar Grad Celsius weniger für den Run bringen.(die Demo heizt bei mir fast am Meisten)
Ansonsten ist ja momentan Seitenwand ab und offenes Fenster ideal, um mal zu testen.
_(normalerweise sind mir Benchmarks ohne Fps-limit immer too hot, ... habe keine Lust meine WLP zu stressen)_

Die 64°C Hotspot  bei der TUF von @TeSla67  sehen  richtig nice aus.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2022)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Der erste Teil ist die Demo...im GT1+GT2 schaut es doch gut aus.


Das finde ich übrigens ganz interessant, was Du im Luxx so zeigst!








						Radeon RX 6000: 3DMark Time Spy Effizienzliste
					

Diese eher nicht, weil nicht für ein XTX-Bios vorgesehen. Orientiere dich stattdessen an @Devcoms Setting oder meinem 300-Watt-Setting und darunter. Weil seine und meine Karte aber mundgeblasene Einhörner sind, stell am besten erst mal Settings der Kollegen auf den Plätzen 3 bis 5 ff. nach, die...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




Das selbe Offset fürs 150+100W-Setting, ... mit dem Unterschied das Du den maxTakt etwas runter nimmst, um stabil zu bleiben.
Da könnten evtl. auch Andere, die wenig W als PL einstellen in ähnlicher Weise stabiler UVen.

Das könnte also im Umkehrschluss für 24/7 Gaming auch bedeuten das ein offenes PL zusammen mit Fps-Limit
am stabilsten läuft. --> hab jetzt mal bei mir das PL wieder etwas höher genommen und werde Das beobachten
_(vorher hatte ich PL=-6 aber PL=0 ist vllt. auch einfacher für den Treiber, damit Er net groß nachdenken muss, ...
als fauler Sack hatte ich zuletzt nur 1 MPT-setting  und dann nur im WM die Settings übers PL variiert)

edit: die 146W hatte ich damals für die Plage gebraucht
und
im TS musste ich mit dem maxTakt runter, um stabil zu bleiben, ... ist aber net für 24/7 relevant_

edit2: weil die Jungens von CB gerade rumwitchern, habe auch mal wieder das Game installiert
läuft ohne RT erstmal ganz gut mit FSR2 ! _... da muss ich mit dem maxTakt etwas runter auf 2463 oder müsste 
evtl. mal noch testen, ob der Offset anders sein muss, ... ist halt jetzt mit dem Patch ein ganz anderes Game
Das ist bei mir sogar noch der alte Adrenalin 22.10.2, ... bei Problemen mit W3 gibts den 22.11.2 gameready.
(das sich manche 4k-Bilder net hochladen lassen,=zu groß?!, finde ich übrigens net zeitgemäß bei PCGH)_

edit3: heute lief Witcher auch mit mehr Offset bei mir,_ ... vllt. weil jetzt die Shader bereits kompiliert sind 
oder
Letztens hatte ich im FrequencyTab mal einen Wert geändert nach nem Hinweis von redF aus dem Luxx.(bzw. CB)
(meine LD-curve  Werte sind außerdem individuell auf meinen Chip passend eingestellt)_


----------



## Edelhamster (16. Dezember 2022)

Mehr als 100 gesetzte Implementierungen von FSR*2* innerhalb von 7 Monaten können sich sehen lassen. 
Quelle: videocardz.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2022)

Werde mal AC:V mit FSR2 testen, ... ist ja momentan free to play.
download läuft

Das ist ja immer noch nur FSR1, ... hatte gehofft, das mal FSR2 rein gepatched wird.

... muss man da erstmal mit irgendwelchen Leuten reden, damits weiter geht?


----------



## ApolloX30 (18. Dezember 2022)

Hat schon wer dieser Tage gewitchert?
Gerry, du hast schon, oder?


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2022)

Nur geschaut, obs startet und wie ich mein Grakasetting ändern muss, nach dem großen W3-Update.
Glaube beim ersten Mal starten, wars etwas ochsig, inzwischen sind wohl ein paar Shader *kompiliert*
und dadurch der maxTakt+Offset leichter stabil zu bekommen. (mit der nonXT ohne RT)

... man hört ja so, das doch Etliche beim ersten Mal starten mit alten Spielständen crashen, ... wird wohl
dasselbe Problem sein.

btw.
Mit 3.Person Zeugs hab ich eeh net viel am Hut, ... lieber Sim ala Comanche, C4 , Schleichfahrt etc. .
Egoshooter zur Not auch mal kurz, wie Halo, oder damals D2+Crysis , ... ansonsten Siedler4 im LAN beim Kumpel.
_(die neuen Games schaue ich meist nur aus Neugierde und wg. FSR2 mal kurz an)_

Momentan laufen gerade die Downloads für nächste Woche, ... mal in ältere Games reinschauen.
_Prey-Talos
Warhammer40000 Darktide
und
Indies, wie Generation Zero und Century: Age of Ashes_


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2022)

Prey-Talos läuft.

Wieso bin ich eigentlich am Anfang net auf der Raumstation sondern im Appartment?
_(hätte gedacht, das Talos gleich auf der Raumstation startet)_


----------



## DARPA (19. Dezember 2022)

Das ist der normale Anfang vom 2017er Prey. Ist cool gemacht.
Ganz gutes Game, aber zieht sich hinten raus ganz schön. War lange beschäftigt.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2022)

@ApolloX30
Lade gerade den Fix/Patch für W3 runter, nur das "installieren" dauert etwas lange auf meiner externen Festplatte .
Die 890MB kompilieren vermutlich Einiges neu, um stabiler zu sein, ... bin mal gespannt.
(gibt da zwischendurch ein !Temp-Folder mit >40GB !?)

AllesPaletti!


----------



## ApolloX30 (20. Dezember 2022)

Danke @RX480 hab am Mittwoch Abend noch das Update geladen und bin dann nachts aufgebrochen um nach Mexiko zu fliegen. Hab also gelangweilte Finger aber grad keinen PC.


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2022)

the next old Game im Gamepass = Warhammer40.000 : Darktide, ... but with FSR2!
_(ohne FSR2-Performance würde man vermutlich in 4k-Nativ schon ganz schön mehr W brauchen)_

zwischendurch mal wieder BF2042 ohne FSR, daher in 1836p

zum Donnerstag mal nach langer Zeit ein Game mit APEX-Engine
Generation Zero ohne FSR daher 1836p

Hab jetzt mal noch im Sale zugeschlagen und AquanoxDeepDescent geholt.
ohne FSR daher 1836p


----------



## Edelhamster (23. Dezember 2022)

In NFS Unbound zeigt sich RDNA2 aber mal wieder besonders taktfreudig 
Geiles Spiel btw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2022)

Sauber, krasser Takt.
Meine ASUS LC ärgert mich im HTPC, die grillt das Netzteil.  Dank MPT krieg ich das aber zum Glück in den Griff. Trotzdem, ich dachte ich bau das Ding ein und lade meine Profile und fertig 
Iss aber nicht.


----------



## RX480 (23. Dezember 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> In NFS Unbound zeigt sich RDNA2 aber mal wieder besonders taktfreudig


(x)


Gurdi schrieb:


> Sauber, krasser Takt.


und

(x) Das Delta Edge zu Hotspot ist auch net schlecht!
Ist das noch die original WLP oder schon LM ?


----------



## Edelhamster (23. Dezember 2022)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sauber, krasser Takt.
> Meine ASUS LC ärgert mich im HTPC, die grillt das Netzteil.  Dank MPT krieg ich das aber zum Glück in den Griff. Trotzdem, ich dachte ich bau das Ding ein und lade meine Profile und fertig
> Iss aber nicht.


Hab mangels Notwendigkeit und dem Gedanken die EE nicht zu früh zu zerlegen bislang nie mit dem MPT daran rumgespielt. Jetzt hab ich ausreichend BackUp-Optionen und würde gern die Spannung von 1.2 auf 1.23-1.25V hochziehen, glaub dann würde ich die 3GHz problemlos packen, mit den 1.2V ist bei 2.95GHZ immer Schluss, aber so wie ganz am Anfang, oberhalb 1.2V via MPT greift der Fallback auf max. 500MHz. 
Vllt probier ich die MPT Beta nochmal. 
Aber warum macht die LC bei dir im HTPC faxen? Was hast du da für ein NT verbaut?



RX480 schrieb:


> (x) Das Delta Edge zu Hotspot ist auch net schlecht!
> Ist das noch die original WLP oder schon LM ?


Die Original WLP hat nach 11-12 Monaten so langsam die Grätsche gemacht, was ich aber schon ganz ordentlich fand für die gefahrene Energiedichte, danach bin ich dann halt auf LM umgestiegen. 
War bei allen Karten so, Vega10, Vega20, Navi21 und vermute auch bei Navi31 ist der Wechsel auf LM wohl sehr zu empfehlen.
Mich hat überrascht, dass man dem Hitachi Graphit-Pad mit RDNA3 scheinbar auch endgültig den Rücken zugekehrt hat!?

Navi 21 Toxic EE Liquid Metal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vega 20 Liquid Metal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (23. Dezember 2022)

Sapphire hat net das AMD-Pad zur Verfügung, ... ist wohl AMD´s größtes Betriebsgeheimnis.
= ist also ganz normal

mooore Volt bekommst Du nur über TDV, aber die liegen dann "fast permanent" an
fürs Idle kann man mal probieren den Abstand so einzustellen, das auf dem Desktop wieder Ruhe ist
(in ULV gibts dafür ein eigenes Offset)

Ich such mir mal Dein Bios raus und mach nen Vorschlag mit 1225mV.
TDV muss zuerst in FeatureControl aktiviert werden.

Wie das ganze dann zu 300W passt ist ne ganz andere Frage, ... evtl. sind dann eher so 320...330...350W minimum erf.
damit die Takt/volt-Kurve net total über die hohe Spannungsvorgabe staunt. Aber es ist ja noch etwas Luft bis ca. 90°C
Hotspot. (Alles nur bezogen auf NfS Unbound, was evtl. sparsam genug boostet)


----------



## Gurdi (24. Dezember 2022)

550 Watt Digifanless. Ich denke aber nicht das es am NT liegt, sondern dass die Karte wahrscheinlich bei dem billigen Board via PCI Express zuviel zieht dann.


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Dezember 2022)

Tjoa, ich versuch seit round about 4 Jahren an das Pad dranzukommen und hab sicherlich Erfahrungen im Beschaffungswesen Richtung Asien etc., aber no Chance, könnte also passen was du sagst.
Durch den Phasenwechsel ist das Pad wirklich phantastisch, kannst es halt leider nur einmal montieren, danach ist es zerstört.
Der Graphitanteil leitet den HotSpot in die Breite auf eine größere Fläche, das ist der größte Vorteil an dem Pad, haben wir aber ja schon vor Jahren durchgekaut..
Umso verwunderlicher aber doch die Abkehr davon, denn die 7900ér im Referenzdesign nutzen das doch auch nicht in dieser Gen, oder!?
Also meine Toxxic hat mir spätestens gezeigt, dass es auch mit WLP geht, aber die trocknet vergleichsweise halt so schnell aus und verliert dadurch bedingt an Performance.. würd mir liebend gern ein Hitachi TC-HM03 Pad selber einbrennen 
bis dahin genügt nur LM meinen Ansprüchen^^



RX480 schrieb:


> Ich such mir mal Dein Bios raus und mach nen Vorschlag mit 1225mV.
> TDV muss zuerst in FeatureControl aktiviert werden.


Sehr sehr gerne digger! Dank dir vorab.
Bios anbei.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Dezember 2022)

LM ist immer noch das beste, nie wieder ohne.


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Dezember 2022)

Vorallem weil ich es tatsächlich auch als praktikabel empfinde.
Sapphire vernickelt jetzt ziemlich ordentlich bei Ihren Kühlern, aber auch vorab direkt auf Kupfer nie Probleme bei der Langzeitnutzung mit gehabt, von daher lass ich das Potential ganz sicher nicht liegen.
Versteh aber auch die Leute die nicht mit Nagellack an Ihrer teuren Graka isolieren wollen


----------



## RX480 (24. Dezember 2022)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Sehr sehr gerne digger! Dank dir vorab.
> Bios anbei.


Die Werte siehe Post#10.418.

Viel Erfolg!
_so ein großes Offset bei ULV kann ich leider net bei mir testen, ... ob da Werte>99 überhaupt akzeptiert werden
(ich nehm TDV eigentlich immer nur zum tiefer UVen)_


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Dezember 2022)

Da geht echt noch was. Dank dir @RX480 , bekomme jetzt tatsächlich die mV hochgezogen 
2970MHz den Boost jetzt auf die schnelle ausgefahren, mal sehen was ich da die nächsten Tage noch raushole 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (24. Dezember 2022)

Immer noch sehr guter Hotspot, da gänge also noch mehr Watt.(x)

Im Idle auf dem Desktop müssten 1300mV - 400mV dann 900mV sein!?
oder gehts bis auf 825mV runter?

(x) durch Vram@stock scheint auch noch die SOC-Spannung zu reichen für das Experiment
und bleibt kühler, ... meist haben die Extrem-Ocer dann auch den SOC mal noch ein mue angehoben 
1175 1175 bei TDV


----------



## Edelhamster (24. Dezember 2022)

Der SoC ist um 50mV erhöht wenn ich nicht irre, genauso wie auch der Vram erhöht läuft, wenn auch bislang vollkomen ungenutzt.
Vram leg ich aber noch drauf um 2125MHz zu erreichen, bis dahin läuft es "performant" und mit der leichten Spannungserhöhung ggbfs. noch etwas besser.
Ansonsten muss ich wohl auf die 1.35V für 3GHz hoch, denke aber ich werde den Schritt gehen.
Wie gesagt alles bis zur neuen Gen aufgespart, wenn ich die EE jetzt verheize, ist es im Zweifelsfall so.

Im Idle geht die Karte noch auf ~900mV runter, springt aber schon immer wieder auf die 1,3V  hoch. Bleibt aber prinzipiell entspannt, wie auch die Temp´s zeigen.
Müsste ich mal einen Tag lang beobachten, hab Sie gerade wieder auf Stock, aber dachte auch in Anlehnung an die Temp´s, dass der Schritt von 1,3 auf 1,35V ,als next Step, erstmal ungefährlich erscheint^^

edit: muss ich aber die Tage prüfen, bei 2970 Boost auf 2956MHz hochzugehen, da scheinen Reserven vorhanden.
(MHz via WattMan nachkonfiguriert)


----------



## RX480 (24. Dezember 2022)

Irgendwann wird evtl. die Differenz zw. GFX-Volt und SOC-Volt zu groß, ...
die Luxxer hatten bei 1350mV GFX(per TDV) dann schon 1250...1275mV SOC(per TDV), aber halt Fullcover+LM
an nem großen Loop
Kann sein, das die hohe SOC extra fürs LC-bios mit dem hohem VramTakt ca. 2400 MHz gebraucht wurde.


----------



## RX480 (27. Dezember 2022)

oder
mal wieder in echt gute ältere Games reinlunzen, krass wie sparsam damals die Programmierer noch konnten
BF BC2
SW BF2 _... ist inGame sparsamer als im komischen Menü, wtf ! (läuft glatt @chill57fps mit nuuur minGFX)_


----------



## bath92 (27. Dezember 2022)

Ich melde mich nach etwas länger Abwesenheit hier im Thread auch mal wieder mit etwas (hoffentlich) Sinnvollen zurück. 


*Thema: Custom-VSR (Virtual Super Resolution)*


Im Zuge des Witcher 3 Next Gen Updates habe ich mich nochmals dem Thema Custom-VSR angenommen. Da FSR (vermutlich Version 2.0) aktuell noch ohne Schärferegler daherkommt und für meinen Geschmack in Witcher 3 aufgrund der vielen Gräser und Blätter auch in Zukunft kein optimales Ergebnis erzielen wird, wollte ich dem etwas in die Jahre gekommen temporalen Anti-Aliasing unter die Arme greifen.

AMD bietet den 21:9 (UWQHD) Nutzern hier via VSR nur zwei Auslösung 3840x1620 (Faktor: 1.125) und 5120x2160 (Faktor: 1.500) – welche zudem ausgehend von 3440x1440 ein falsches Seitenverhältnis (2.37 statt 2.389) ausgeben – zum Downsampling an.

Nach etwas längerer Suche bin ich auf einen *älteren Beitrag des guten @beren2707 aus dem Jahr 2017* gestoßen. Welcher nach etwas ausprobieren immer noch fast exakt so funktioniert.

Voraussetzung ist, das VSR im Treiber aktiviert wurde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler: Anleitung



1. Schritt:

Registrierungs-Editor als Admin starten und zu untenstehenden Pfad navigieren.

```
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
```


2. Schritt:

Falls der Typ _REG_BINARY_ mit der Bezeichnung _DALNonStandardModesBCD1_ bereits vorhanden ist kann dieser via Doppelklick geöffnet werden. Sollte dieser nicht vorhanden sein – war bei mir so – einfach anlegen und mit Schritt drei starten.


3. Schritt:

Custom VSR-Auflösungen entsprechend des Screenshots anlegen. Dabei entsprechen die ersten vier Zahlen den horizontalen Pixeln, die folgenden vier den vertikalen Pixeln und die letzten drei der Hertzzahl des Bildschirms.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4. Schritt:

Rechner neustarten und prüfen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Das Ganze ist noch nicht hundertprozentig auf Stabilität getestet. Im Moment bin ich mit der Auslösung 4300x1800 (Faktor: 1.25) in Witcher 3 unterwegs und konnte noch keine Fehler feststellen. Daher würde ich mich über euer Feedback freuen und hoffe, dass auch die 16:9 User hiervon profitieren.


----------



## RX480 (27. Dezember 2022)

Müsste sich ne Custom-Resi net auch im WM erstellen lassen?
(habe dort mein 1836p, ... aus alter Gewohnheit von TrixxBoost her, ... falls Probleme in Game XYZ dann 1800p)


----------



## bath92 (27. Dezember 2022)

@RX480 in der Theorie ja, in der Praxis bin ich sowohl mit dem CRU-Tool als auch dem Treiberseitigen Custom-Auflösungen gescheitert. Könnte bei mir an der Kombination von UWQHD und 100Hz liegen.

VSR bietet zudem ein paar nette Vorteile/Komfort gegenüber einer manuellen Auflösung.


----------



## RedFraktion (27. Dezember 2022)

Fuktioniert auch mit RDNA3 : )


----------



## RX480 (28. Dezember 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Müsste sich ne Custom-Resi net auch im WM erstellen lassen?
> (habe dort mein 1836p, ... aus alter Gewohnheit von TrixxBoost her, ... falls Probleme in Game XYZ dann 1800p)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte es sein, das mit den 7000ern das reduced Blanking bei CVT im WM net mehr geht ?
(deswegen geht definitiv momentan CRU net@7000)


btw.
Bei Igorslab im MPT-Thread hat ein User mit ner 6700xt den failsafe-mode ausgetrickst: (x)
... speziell um den Vram mooore zu OCen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die hohen minTakt-values overiden den 500MHz failsafe Takt
(x) ohne Gewähr das, Sowas auf allen Grakas funzt, ... vllt kann mal Einer mit Dualbios probieren?

edit: die 2622 sind der default Wert ab Werk, den muss man wohl unbedingt einhalten.
(kann bei jedem Modell leicht anders sein, ... genau hinschauen!)

edit2: also bei mir geht zwar mehr Vramtakt einzustellen, aber der GPU-Takt geht immer in den Failsave=500MHz,
selbst wenn ich factory, 2279MHz bei mir, für den minTakt im MPT vorgebe.

*Vermutlich kann man sich den Versuch sparen!*


----------



## RX480 (31. Dezember 2022)

mal wieder in R6 reingeschaut mit  1836p-TAA2x@chill57fps
_(wtf., ... da gibts ne Stelle im Benchmark, wo mein reduziertes PL gerade so reicht)_

dagegen ist AlienIsolation mit 1836p-SMAA2x@Chill57fps ja richtig sparsam
_(übrigens gibts HDAO statt HBAO zur Auswahl)_

just for fun
Im RDNA3-Thread testen die Leute gerade auf Pixelfehler mit dem GPU-Tool.
_@Edelhamster hatte mit seiner 6900xtxh ganz gute Fps in *DX9*
da war ich dann doch mal neugierig, wo mein Sparsetting@136W in FHD landen würde:
(das Tool zieht echt gut W auf  SOC+GFX, so das der maxBoost net erreicht wird)_

btw.
Die neue 4070Ti soll sich wohl nur bis 875mV pimpen lassen als gutes UVing meint PCGH-Richard
_Da hab ich doch mal geguggt, wie Sowas bei meiner Kleinen ausschaut, ... scheint auch zu reichen für Chill57fps.
(in der UE5-MatrixDemo@smallCity)_


----------



## RX480 (Samstag um 03:20)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Muss schon sagen, macht richtig Laune mit der GPU TWW3 zu zocken.


Ach Ja, ist auch im Gamepass drin, _... hatte bisher immer nen Bogen drum gemacht, weil ich dachte es läuft eeh net rund._

mit weniger Schatten reicht sogar mein kleiner 9400F für den Battle-bench
der Dip wird wohl an meiner externen FP gelegen haben
_(wieso im Fenster die Resi umgesprungen ist, who knows, ... sollte eigentlich 1836p sein, der Screenshot isses auch noch!?)_


----------



## Gurdi (Samstag um 10:03)

Der Dip ist beim ersten Run normal. Da lädt irgendwas in den Vram


----------



## Xaphyr (Gestern um 18:08)

Deal: GigaByte Radeon RX 6650 XT für bezahlbare 269 Euro dank doppeltem Rabatt
					

Die GigaByte Radeon RX 6650 XT Desktop-Grafikkarte gibts seit kurzem für bezahlbare 269 Euro dank doppeltem Rabatt, etwa bei Notebooksbilliger plus GigaBytes Cashback-Aktion. Die Leistung übersteigt die einer RTX 3060 laut unserer Datenbank um 10%. mit aktivierten AMD FSR können aktuelle Titel...




					www.notebookcheck.com


----------

